#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-30
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍟ 
<Evanescence> 求助，包依赖破坏： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=333353
<WUJIE> 早上好啊
<WUJIE> 大家好哦a
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<blueghost> knownbad:) 介绍个女的给我, 老外也不屈
<knownbad> 怕你硬不起来
<knownbad> 让你败坏了中国男人的名声。
<blueghost> knownbad:) .... 那顺便寄几代美国原装伟哥
<knownbad> 我试了好似没用。
<jiero> 大家早上好
<blueghost> knownbad:) 也许是因为你的已经到了最大值。 再用 也没任何效果哦吧。 硬度 本来就100, 你想120 吗
<WUJIE> 嘎嘎
<WUJIE> ？？
<knownbad> 这就不知道了
<blueghost> 是不是长江三峡大坝懒了水， 破坏了自然的水的循环，才造成旱情更厉害
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 猜测太多了，不论做什么改变都有人反对。
<jiero> 不论做什么改变都有人生气。
<blueghost> 三峡会不会 把 灾难放大。 洪水，挡不住， 旱情更旱
<blueghost> jiero:) 不懂， 没反对， 只是从 小学读过的书 有点印象
<jiero> blueghost: 我以为你是老人呢。
<blueghost> 池塘边的树从水中抽取 水分，然后散发到天空， 然后再落下
<jiero> 哦。不管啥植物都会抽水放水。
<blueghost> 另一个版本， 太阳 从海中 蒸发， 形成水气，象大陆漂移，遇到高山等阻碍，和降温，落下来，进入到河流， 然后回到 大海
<jiero> 不过中国的植物已经比 100年前少了 70%
<blueghost> jiero:) 我不大懂， 也不知道三峡大坝会不会。 只是觉得，一个人工的， 对大自然的干预， 会不会有影响。 而且那么打
<blueghost> 而且那么大
<blueghost> 只是一个疑问而已
<jiero> blueghost: 不要埋怨一个大坝。。。
<jiero> 就是一个超大的人工湖吧。
<blueghost> jiero:) 没埋怨啊。 我的疑问就很简单， 我以说我不懂了。 只是非常单纯的觉得， 一个那么大工程的对自然的干预，会不会干扰到原来自然的运行规律。 会不会大旱有点关联。 只是这个 非常原始 疑问
<blueghost> 我没说一定就是这样。 就是 是不是过分干涉自然了。 会不会有些后果之前没考虑到。
<blueghost> 也有可能 与大坝 一点关系也没有。 只是 有点 疑问而已。
<jiero> 。。。本来就过分干涉自然———中国河流的水少了多少呢。。。几十年前通天河宽500米，十年前为50米。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 是不是说大坝是用一个干涉自然的方法，来弥补以前干涉自然造成的后果？？？
<blueghost> 又想起我的一个幻想。 人类因为自己的狂妄， 由于科学科技的发展， 对自然的无度索取。 最后 人类频临灭绝。 一个科学家想出一个办法，用一个更科技的办法 ，将一个人用时光机送到过去， 以 耶稣（或者更早的耶和华） 的面目告诫当时的人，要对自然敬畏。 期望能纠正人类的狂妄。
<blueghost> 这个人是个美国人， 一个好玩的结论，原来耶稣和我们是同类， 并且耶稣是个美国人
<blueghost> knownbad:) 2012 年， 为了扭转世界末日造成的后果， 美国政府将 knownbad 用时光机 送回 1世纪， 扮演耶稣， 告诫人类 对自然要敬畏， 不能过度索取。 原来 耶稣是一个 美籍台湾人
<NoIE> 我的鼠标除了点问题。
<NoIE> 单击有时会变成双击。
<NoIE> 我用到双击的机会不是很多，有没有可以禁用双击的工具？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 拆鼠标， 清理一下
<jiero> ^_^。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 或者换鼠标
<jiero> 没有关系啦，
<NoIE> blueghost: 怎么清理？教教我。
<jiero> 鼠标左右键换来。
<blueghost> 或者 换插口
<jiero> 用左手操作
<NoIE> blueghost: 我现在用的鼠标是我买的最贵地一只鼠标，￥60。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 换个鼠标不就行了吗， 10多块就有一个。 你要很好的鼠标吗
<blueghost> NoIE:) 你是机械的吗？？
<NoIE> blueghost: 光电的，罗技M100.
<jiero> 旧的不去，新的不来
<blueghost> 哦， 我想应该和轮轴没关系。 你 看看 按钮的机械不分，是不是卡住了。或者润滑 不够，加点机油，没有用花生油代替
<jiero> 打开看看
<NoIE> 我很不喜欢换东西，对不利于环境保护，而且，我觉得这是一个修养问题。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我的显卡风扇不转了，我用的万花油 加的，结果 电容暴了
<blueghost> NoIE:)
<NoIE> blueghost: 为什么？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 刚开始，转的非常顺畅，后来越来越慢了，过热啊
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=287805
<blueghost> NoIE:) 所以别以为什么油都可以润滑的
<NoIE> 我的鼠标是去年8月买的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> 哦。退了去。
<NoIE> blueghost: 明白了，谢谢。
<blueghost> NoIE:)
<knownbad> blueghost: 预言有个最大的缺点，就是预测不到自己的极限。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 是不是有保修啊。你去保修看看。 如果是我，直接就拆开了。
<jiero> 我的双飞燕鼠标只用了2年就快完蛋了——￥95买的
<knownbad> 结果就是爆了。
<NoIE> blueghost: 我正在罗技的网站上找呢，我没有要发票。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我没有预言。 只是有天忽然冒出这么一个奇怪的想法
 * NoIE 我敢觉，双击真是一个鸡肋的功能。
<knownbad> 预言总是有事后逻辑来解释为何预言不准。
<jiero> NoIE: 双击有用的，有用的。
<NoIE> jiero: 比如？
<knownbad> 就和任何宗教一样。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 如果是我， 直接就拆开折腾了， 一个鼠标， 去不到要保修的程度。 不过只是我个人 的做法。 自己想，如果你鼠标真的那么珍贵，还是去保修吧。
<jiero> NoIE: 比如点射
<NoIE> 。。。
<NoIE> 我去拆鼠标去了。
<WUJIE> 鼠标不再保修范围
<jiero> NoIE: 玩笑的，你可以双击一个词选中它。
<WUJIE> 买个键鼠套件，150左右
<jiero> No
<blueghost> knownbad:) 没有预言，只是一个奇怪的 想象，一个好玩 的逻辑。 如果说 耶稣是一个现代人扮演的， 那会不会被宗教迫害啊
<NoIE> 键盘是新的，微软的。
<jiero> 买Dell的80
<knownbad> 一定会。
<jiero> 套件
<NoIE> 除了一个 alt 键不能用以外，一切都好用。
<WUJIE> 套装，
<WUJIE> 便宜
<WUJIE> 150
<WUJIE> 还是无线的
<jiero> 哦。
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 不在吗， 好像比较正牌的鼠标的螺丝孔贴了张圆的贴纸， 说破坏了就不予保修呢。
<jiero> blueghost: 只有中国那样。。。
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 我现在的是杂牌的，不过还是有个圆的贴纸，只是没有这个警告
<jiero> blueghost: 或者小店。
<WUJIE> 3个月bye
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 哦
<jiero> blueghost: 我网店买的dell就没那个。。
<WUJIE> 我买的是haier
<jiero> 海尔的广告真栏。
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦， 那我就不清楚了。 我以前买过， 比较正牌的都有。 不过我都是不管，直接拆开的。 拆开的都还是机械时代的鼠标。 自从光电后的，我就没拆过了
<jiero> 不如硬推haier兄弟动画片
<WUJIE> 恩,海尔兄弟
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 所有的宗教都被迫害过。  人们对未知的反应是两极的。
 * jiero 继续迫害宗教
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在好像好点了， 那个 达文斯密码的电影好像虽然争议很大， 但也没见怎么迫害呢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那电影貌似说耶稣是个人， 有后代
<blueghost> knownbad:) 电影没看，只看了一些影评
<jiero> blueghost: 因为那只是电影。。。
<knownbad> 把电影当现实/
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<jiero> blueghost: 批评伊斯兰最后的圣人的导演也没都死掉。
<blueghost> jiero:) 那我就不清楚了。
<jiero> s谁有 mpd设置指南。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么时候把我的想象写下来，或着把这想法告诉某个作家，让他发展这个想象成为一个小说。 我想也没事的吧
<jiero> 算了我放弃了。。。
<jiero> 天杀的中国的网络软件商都该倒闭。
<NoIE> RMS 的中东之行是巴勒斯坦民族权利机构资助的？
<blueghost> jiero:) mpd 不很难啊。 我就用这呢
<knownbad> 极端主义者到处都有，美国也有基督徒想杀伊斯兰徒。
<jiero> blueghost: 以前设置成了，后来挂了。
<blueghost> mpd 是 音乐的吗
<jiero> blueghost: 恩。
<knownbad> 上次就烧了可兰经。
<blueghost> jiero:) 这个你问 德国松鼠， 他比较懂， 我就是在他的 指导下 弄好的
<blueghost> 德国松鼠现在不在
<jiero> blueghost: 给我你的设置文件好吧。
<blueghost> jiero:) 等等
<jiero> blueghost: 谢拉O:-)
<blueghost> jiero:) http://code.bulix.org/6b2n66-79957
<blueghost> 主席掉 user 行。 别问为什么， 德国松鼠教的
<blueghost> jiero:) 不改全局(/etc/mpd.conf)配置文件， 在家目录中新建 .mpdconf 文件
<jiero> blueghost: 上次似乎碰见某种操控了。。。家目录里堆满了html和png。。。
<blueghost> 别问为什么， 详细问 德国松鼠， 我是知其一不知其所以然
<jiero> 奇怪之下吧可见的都删了。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 我做电脑老师的时候， 碰到一些同学问“为什么”的时候， 我就告诉他“别管，就照着做就行了”
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我多负责任啊
<jiero> blueghost: 。。。
<michaelliu> 杯具呀
<jiero> 我的网络悲剧了
<jiero> 只有IRC能用了。
<jiero> 因为天杀的国产网络应用程序
<WUJIE> 什么额？？
<WUJIE> QQ
<jiero> 不知道
<jiero> 不是我的电脑
<WUJIE> 哦
<jiero> NoIE: 我找到了个很棒的简单游戏音乐制作软件。
 * imadper 
<NoIE> jiero: 叫什么名字？
<blueghost> 我的母猫现在抗不住同时哺乳四个小猫了，一个一个喂
 * imadper 必然是迅雷, jiero 
<jiero> NoIE: sfxr-sdl
<NoIE> jiero: 哦。。。
<WUJIE> 迅雷？？！！
<blueghost> 抓一个出来，喂一个
<jiero> NoIE: 还有一个模仿它的
<NoIE> jiero: 耳生。
<jiero> NoIE: 你知道有个48小时游戏竞赛吗？
<jiero> NoIE: 那个网站推荐了一堆软件
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我家母猫身材太臃肿了， 怎么纤体啊。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 都奶下垂了
<knownbad> 你是负责任，娶你的猫把。
<blueghost> knownbad:) .....
<jiero> NoIE: 有GIMP，inkscape，Blender，audacity，allegro sprite editor 我知道，其他的除了那个模仿 sfxr的之外我都没听说过。不过还有个 tiled  - apt:tiled 我刚装了，就是一个地图创造工具。
<WUJIE> fedora15有破音问题
<jiero> WUJIE: 最近逃离Ubuntu的太多了，Mark会伤心的
<jiero> 以一个公司之力，挑战GNOME
<WUJIE> 出12.04后再回来
<jiero> WUJIE: 默认还是Unity肯定的，Unity是Mark Shuttleworth的孩子。
<WUJIE> 11.04的那个桌面额，11.10还会用，而且和gnome3一起，觉得有点多余额
 * jiero 通过 Mark的网站知道： Mark目前的主要工作之一是制作Unity——
<WUJIE> Unity不给力额
<jiero> WUJIE: 自己的孩子呃。。。
<jlzhang> gnome和unity不能共存么？进系统的时候让用户自己选择。
<WUJIE> 是额，不过这孩子如果用在台机上，不会有出息
<jiero> jlzhang: 。。。
<WUJIE> gnome3+unity=11.10
<jlzhang> jiero: 难道...我问了个很弱智的问题 -_-||
<jiero> WUJIE: e17 到时候就发布了 LXDE也差不多迈进新版本了
<jiero> jlzhang: 你让KDE和GNOME一起装的人怎么想。。。
<calebot> e17 没啥好处啊
<WUJIE> ubuntu旗舰版不知道更新了没
<calebot> eye candy 输人，易用性也输人
<jiero> calebot: è½»
<jiero> calebot: 适合连接移动设备
<calebot> 没轻到哪去吧
<calebot> e17 跟 kde 一样叠床架屋
<jiero> calebot: 谁要你用那么多。。
<jlzhang> jiero: 更复杂的文件依赖性，占用更大的硬盘空间。
<WUJIE> :-)，都懒了
<calebot> e17 说不定还没 xfce 轻
<WUJIE> 用xwindonws
<jlzhang> jiero: 我以为unity只是一个gnome的壳，原来不是...
<jiero> calebot: 你是不知道吧。。。
<WUJIE> unity没gnome3中文支持的好
<jiero> calebot: e17在debian安装完毕共用 15MB
<calebot> jiero: 那是 transition package...
<WUJIE> 真大
<WUJIE> 还是虚拟机好
<jlzhang> 我是懒得再折腾这些个轻桌面了，纯浪费时间啊...
<WUJIE> gnome3好啊
<jlzhang> 其实是被fvwm给折腾得没脾气了...
<jiero> calebot: 信口开河。。。
<blueghost> jlzhang:) 用e17
<blueghost> jlzhang:) 用e17
<jiero> Labyrinth  翻译完毕，GNOME 下的思维导图工具原始型
<jlzhang> blueghost: mjjjj
<jlzhang> blueghost: ibus bug
<WUJIE> 好像优酷的播放器是用HTML5写的，不装flash一样可以看电影
<jiero> WUJIE: 可能不是吧。
<jiero> WUJIE: 可能就是windows media player播放插件。
<blueghost> jlzhang:) 不用 ibus
<jlzhang> blueghost: 我还是用gnome吧，这是我用得最顺手的桌面。
<blueghost> e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17 e17
<jiero> jlzhang: e16 呃7
<blueghost> 豪华
<WUJIE> E7
<jiero> jlzhang: e16 是GNOME以前的默认WM
<jiero> jlzhang: 然后进化成了
<jiero>  e17
<WUJIE> nokia e7:-S
<jiero> nokia N900~
<jlzhang> jiero: 我可以把我的时间跟精力花在其他方面上
<calebot> jiero: 你活在不同位面？
<WUJIE> meego
<jlzhang> 不想再折腾这些个用户体验的东东啦，老了...
<calebot> jiero: 刚穿越过来的是吧？
<WUJIE> 我要买meego系统手机
<blueghost> jiero:) e17 和 什么伯爵又得一拼
<jiero> calebot: 你说什么？
<jiero> calebot: 完全不懂你。算了
<blueghost> jlzhang:) 用 e17 啊， 用上去，你就不想换了
<jlzhang> hj
<WUJIE> 用视窗得了
<jlzhang> 我基本上都用命令行的东东
<jlzhang> 界面什么的，就像心中有剑，拿到手里的都成利剑了...
<jiero> 我明白了，那人正在用这仅存的 5kb/s 带宽看PPS
<jiero> 不懂。
<WUJIE> 我伤感，fedora用不起PPS
<lainme> 控制路由……封掉pps
<jiero> 路由在我手，但我不会干任何事情。
<jlzhang> 说到PPS，我终于隐藏掉那个该死的鼠标箭头图标啦o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<jiero> lainme: MM教我。
<jlzhang> lainme: 根据协议封的还是根据端口IP封的啊?
<lainme> jiero: 我只会封端口……
<jlzhang> 恩，端口简单点。
<lainme> 不知道PPS会不会自己改端口……
<jlzhang> 有心要搞这个，无论端口、IP、协议之类的都会变。
<jlzhang> 我最近装了移动宽带，电驴下载到700K，mplayer播放电台音乐还不卡。说是4M的带宽，真划算啊。
<jlzhang> 包年才198元
<jiero> 登录用了3分钟
<jlzhang> 国外网站访问都比电信10M的快...
<jiero> NoIE: 你如果装了Adobe AIR的话，使用 bfxr.air
<lainme> jlzhang: 那是现在用的人还少。移动的带宽限制很差的
<WUJIE> adobe air不行啊
<jiero> lainme: 提示我如何禁用 pps。。。
<jiero> 怎么操作路由？
<jiero> WUJIE: 有些程序非要用它，那就装个吧。。。
<jiero> WUJIE: 现在我需要它了。kuler和bfxr。所以昨天就下载了Adobe AIR试试——结果还是x86的不能用。。。
<WUJIE> aodbe air装了后，webqq就不能视频了
<jiero> WUJIE: webqq可以视频么。。。
<jiero> Skype都不行
<WUJIE> 恩
<jiero> Skype我要视频我就拉出Cheese
<WUJIE> ，但会跟AIR冲突
<jiero> Chesse视频，然后Skype抓桌面
<jlzhang> lainme: 我现在都用移动的线路，我老婆用电信的.
<lemonhall> webqq的视频应该是走的FLASH的接口
<jiero> lainme: 请求回音
<lainme> jiero: 路由器里找找规则设置什么的……感觉大概是那样吧
<lemonhall> FLASH的接口是当下最靠谱的
<sonofthewind> Ubuntu下Skype可以和Windows下Skype视频，亲测过
<jiero> lemonhall: 回来了？
<lemonhall> jiero: 额，好吧，回来了
<jiero> sonofthewind: 以前成，后来不行了——那么就用skype桌面发送凑活。
<jiero> lainme: TP-Link无规则。。。
<jlzhang> 你们继续扯，我看PPS去...
<WUJIE> 看优酷中，有超清
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 无聊。去制作音频耍了。
<ofan> 有人收域名吗
<kanoe> 请教各位一个问题哈，大清早，有空的帮我看看哈～
<sonofthewind> jiero: 这个月刚用过，大概2周前
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍡ 
<WUJIE> 我要装 安卓SDK
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你小心域名骗子
<ofan> lemonhall: 有人要买我n年前注册的免费域名  哈哈
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<lemonhall> ofan: 提醒一下你。。。有时候找上门来收域名的是些骗子，这种老外的EMAIL我见过
<WUJIE> 各位教我越狱
<sonofthewind> jiero: 我用联通的4M光纤，他用电信的天翼上网卡
<ofan> lemonhall: 但是,他给的价太低了...
<jiero> sonofthewind: 。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 你在请教 lainme MM什么事情啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是老外
<jiero> lemonhall: 利用路由屏蔽PPS
<kanoe> 在原系统下删除了软件包xkb-data 导致系统（10.04）无法启动，现在用livecd启动电脑进入了X，然后能否在这个临时系统下，把它里面的xkb-data拷贝回原来的系统呢？
<lemonhall> jiero: PPS走专用通道？
<lemonhall> jiero: 有特定端口，或者是P2P？
<jiero> lemonhall: 不知道。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 因为我什么都不懂。。。
<WUJIE> B+侦探 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY5ODcxMjcy.html
<lemonhall> jiero: 我见过的设备里，只有一款无线控制器里自带了这个功能，探测迅雷以及电炉
<jiero> lemonhall: 我的能加规则，但是我不懂。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 限制流量的话，路由器轻松做到。。限制P2P的话，刷一个自由的路由ROM也可以做到。。。
<jiero> UDP 占用对比我的 0/2 ，那台  0/132
<lemonhall> jiero: 但是单单限制PPS的没见过
<jiero> lemonhall: 那么就改UDP上限吧。。。
<jiero> UDP上限每人设15我不在意
<lofwind> 网络安装Debian中。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我都不知道怎么限制流量。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 好吧，关键是对PPS的网络特征不清楚，你可以自己去搜搜或者找些网络观察软件看看PPS的特征
<maiie> 各位,我安装了 fcitx但是改不了配置文件,每次输入都要重新开,怎么办?
<jiero> lemonhall: 有办法限制UDP开启数目么。。。那样不管PPS还是其他都没问题了。。
<lemonhall> 不太懂，UBUNTU这些发行版为何要出一个AMD专用版本。。。AMD的指令集和INTEL不是一样的？有一些特殊指令？不都是X86么？
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<jiero> 你。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 应该有，这都是很基本的功能
<WUJIE> AMD最先用X64
<lemonhall> jiero: 限制UDP这是IPTABLES可以做到的功能。。现在的高级些的路由器都带QOS功能，限制流量，UDP并发最大数目这也是轻松可以设置的。。TP-LINK我就不知道了
<roylez> iGoogle: 早阿
<jiero> 两个高层在对话。
<lemonhall> roylez: iGoogle 高层早，博士们早
<imadper> lemonhall: 64位最开始只有amd有,所以linux的64位就叫amd64了
<imadper> lemonhall: 好像是这个样子的
<roylez> lemonhall: 猴子早
<lemonhall> imadper: 这样啊。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 然后命名方式就延续下来了
<WUJIE> 英特尔兼容64位
<lemonhall> imadper: 也就是说，其实INTEL的64位也可以用所谓的AMD64的ISO？
<calebot> 这个看 wiki 就好
<lemonhall> 被这些名字搞的很糊涂。。。。。。我一直以为这两个完全是兼容的CPU。。。心里纳闷为何要推AMD专用版呢
<imadper> lemonhall: 恩
<jiero> lemonhall: 先来后到问题
<WUJIE> INTEL的64=AMD64的加强版
<imadper> lemonhall: 其实基本的指令集基本差不多的,但是后来的其实是不一样的
<lemonhall> 恩恩，理解了。。。延续下来的命名习惯
<WUJIE> 国外人注意版权问题
<ubuntu> hi
<WUJIE> hi，ubuntu
<^k^> ubuntu, 好  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> /c/c
<kowalski> hi,all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> all hi
<arch> exit
<arch> exit
<arch> exit
<leaveboy> leave
<leaveboy> leave
<leaveboy> leave
<arch> exit
<arch> quit
<kowalski> away
<kowalski> away
<kowalski> away
<leaveboy> clear
<kowalski> byebye
<leaveboy> clear
<^k^> arch: .. ..
<leaveboy> clear
<kowalski> let me go
<kowalski> let me go
<kowalski> let me go
<arch> exit
<arch> exit
<WUJIE> 干嘛额
<jiero> arch ...
<kowalski> 腿部出去了
<WUJIE> 问一下额，
<jiero> do /exit
<WUJIE> arch是什么
<arch> 没有了，我正在试试 irssi不太会用…………
<aaronyy> weechat比较好吧
<maiie> 各位,我安装了 fcitx但是改不了配置文件,每次输入都要重新开,怎么办?
<kowalski> 我也在用irssi
<jiero> maiie: 听不懂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<arch> 个人有点洁癖，GUI的客户端要很多依赖…………所以就CLI了
<jiero> roylez 你和 MeaCulpa不是一个公司么？
<roylez> jiero: 是一个公司
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<WUJIE> meego
<maiie> jiero, 就是例如我打开一个程序的状态是输入中文五笔,打开另一个程序例如vim后就成输入英文了,又必须按C+SPACE才能输入五笔.
<jiero> maiie: 就是这样设计的
<lemonhall> roylez: MeaCulpa不是在国外么。。。你说你在国内啊。。难道是中国上海分部之类的？或者是第三新东京市？
<jiero> maiie: 你那样说谁都看不懂
<WUJIE> 我的fedora15装不了小企鹅输入法
<roylez> lemonhall: 那时候他是出差
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 大叔好
<kowalski> WUJIE: 只会IBUS..
<jiero> WUJIE: Fcitx和GNOME3有嫌隙
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 小朋友好
<maiie> jiero, 而已我也改变不了他的快捷键.
<WUJIE> ibus有人用搜狗的
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 我在国外么？
<kowalski> WUJIE: 这么爽？
<jiero> maiie: 。。。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我听你口气一直以为你在国外
<WUJIE> 恩，用过深度linux就知道了
<jiero> lemonhall: 有吗。。。
<kowalski> 瞅瞅去..
<jiero> lemonhall: 我怎么感觉他一直在国内。。。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 有妻有子，有房有悍马。。成功人士
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: ...辣块妈妈，我以后用苏北话聊天了
<WUJIE> 我在外星球
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 悍马680RMB
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 背后写了几个大字：“HANMA”
<WUJIE> 火星思密达
<jiero> 辣块妈妈 到底是么？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈哈，这个短语让我想起成龙的我是谁
<MeaCulpa> jiero:
<kowalski> 我想到了韦小宝
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 语气助词
<arch> maiie如果是ibus我记得有个设置是所有程序使用同一种输入法啊
<WUJIE> 我想到阿扁
<maiie> arch, 对
<WUJIE> 阿扁来了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<maiie> arch, 但是有fcitx就必须重新开一次.虽然也不是很麻烦.
<liubii> ubuntu崩溃了进不去 我知道是哪个操作导致的 能不能像PE那样把那个配置文件改回来呢
 * NoIE http://jandan.net/2011/05/30/sony_hacks_keep_coming.html ，有人翻译以下吗？
<NoIE> liubii: 可以。
<kowalski> liubii: 用puppy linux进去然后挂载UBUNTU分区，再查看LOG？
<WUJIE> 我都是重装的
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 使用vi时，输入backspace却不删除字符，按下“->”方向键却把刚新增的内容删除掉了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333385 这是怎么回事？ 总感觉vi用着不正常，前段时间在vi里输入“ i ”字母，最下面一行不显示 insert 字样。 今天设置了set showmode后，insert是显示出来了，但是又出现删除键不能删除字 ...
<kowalski> WUJIE: 哈哈
<liubii> 谢谢  NoIE  kowalski
<xrfang> 有学习统计学的朋友吗？
<liubii> 本来是想让vbox能用摄像头 直接把那个组的配置写到一个什么文件里了。。
<NoIE> liubii: 印象中，对于新版本的 virtualbox ，已经不需要改配置文件了。
<liubii> 但是我的用户在 vboxuser组中还是不能用摄像头
<liubii> init：ureadahead-other main process (xxxx) treminated with status 4
<OT_iux> usb的摄像头？
<liubii> 启动时出现四行这样的信息 就进不去系统了
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 貌似我都没改啥配置文件
<OT_iux> 在vbox里面点下面的 usb 图标，把勾勾起来，然后里面的 winxp就提示找到新硬件……
<liubii> 算了 我去发个帖子写详细点
<zhangkaixuan> 忙碌了三天两夜 最后迁移出来的效果非常不理想
<zhangkaixuan> 要换回以前的了
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 加油
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski:恩 谢了 :-)。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 各位兄弟可以打开osmsg.com看看现在的效果。呆会就要还原数据了 就见不到了
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 不见了？
<szsloss> clear
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:什么不见了？
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: wowubuntu.com做得很好啊，是你有力的竞争对手。。。美工好
<arch> do /exit
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:我们两个的方向不一样。。。 他主攻ubuntu项目，我注重linux的各种软件
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 好吧，真心的祝福你们两个
<metbsd> 什么是wowubuntu啊，新版本？
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:谢了
<webchat> ...
<zhangkaixuan> metbsd:一个介绍ubuntu应用的网站 类似的还有ubuntusoft
<kowalski> linux相关的站点越来越多了啊，good
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski:因为国内linux用户越来越多了
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @wpc_bee RT @l_Antenno: 囧，人人网把所有家乡为nmg自治区的用户关进了小黑屋，其他人无法访问其页面！
<liubii> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=333392  老几位 帮我看看什么原因  在线等 跪求 各种求
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 一统天下指日可待
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @Seagoog RT @UnaoO 腾讯下月推行实名制，你准备好了么？
<kowalski> jyfl987: 出啥大事了?
<jyfl987> kowalski: 内蒙古的事嘛
<szsloss> 围观
<kowalski> jyfl987: 有燎原之势啊
<szsloss> 啥大事啊？？
<kowalski> szsloss: 不可说
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好莱坞怎么那么希望美国本土来一场战争啊。
<jyfl987> kowalski: 再看吧 蒙古一向来被笼络 不像其他几个少数民族地区
<jyfl987> 不过为何外蒙没有反应呢 外蒙不是一向反华么
<kowalski> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> 外蒙是真反华 不是反共那种
<szsloss> 为什么啊？？
<kowalski> jyfl987: MD，那太可恶了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 刚看变形金刚3的预告片， 忽然想起来， 有许多带有一些未来色彩 的战争片，都假象 在美国本土发生战争
<jyfl987> kowalski: 这有什么可恶的？
<jyfl987> kowalski: 天朝不也有好多人无来由的反日么
<kowalski> jyfl987: 反华可恶
<kowalski> jyfl987: 我们又没惹他们
<webchat> 话题扯远了...
<liubii> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=333392  你们都看了吗 - - 有没有解决办法。。  话题应该引到我这才对- -
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似 好莱坞 希望他们本土来一场战争。
<WUJIE> gaga.阿扁来了
<jyfl987> kowalski: 谁说没惹？ 历史上不就去打过外蒙么
<webchat> liubii,google
<kowalski> jyfl987: 好吧，咱们聊聊MGMM何如
<WUJIE> 阿扁
<jyfl987> kowalski: 不行 要把这个事情说清楚  不要双重标准
<kowalski> jyfl987: 你想咋地...
<jyfl987> kowalski: 哼哼
<kowalski> jyfl987: 别跨省...
 * kowalski 啜了口茶，开始YY
<jyfl987> kowalski: 你已经被记录了 请自觉去当地派出所接受问讯
<kowalski> jyfl987: 好吧，我这就去向村主任自首
<kowalski> jyfl987: 你在京都？
<jyfl987> 是阿
<jyfl987> 邪气日盛阿
<kowalski> 天子脚下也敢如此?
<jyfl987> 匹夫敢尔
<jyfl987> 彼可取而代之嘛
<liubii> webchat， google了 但是大部分都是要重装 我不想重装啊 有没有别的办法
<kowalski> 我什么也没看到
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问如何通过无线网络拨号上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333394 我11.04的系统，电信的网络 家里有个中兴无线猫，没有破解路由功能，所以只能通过无线连接后DSL拨号上网。在win7下这样操作没有任何问题，但是在ubuntu下却不行，手动连接指定的家里无线网络后大概1分钟的样子就掉了 ...
<jyfl987> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2598026  这个搞笑
<kowalski> liubii: 你发到哪个版了？
<liubii> kowalski： 系统启动和引导
<freezex> ^k^ adfasdf
<^k^> freezex, 你知不知道我在说什么？  ㍣ 
<freezex> 你不是机器人吗
<liubii> 看把 k 郁闷的 不说话了都- -
<liubii> 你们跟制定的人说话 名字是手动打上的 还是自动的  就是对谁说 xxx： xxx
<NoIE> 有点火星，在 gnome3 中可以设置触摸板为双指滚动。
<OT_iux> liubii: 有些客户端可以自动
<liubii> 我说呢
<OT_iux> liubii: b有些得手打
<liubii> 我那个问题大家看了没有- -  只有重装一条路吗
<NoIE> 为什么呢？我的笔记本明明不支持多点触控。
<liubii> NoIE：可能是设置双指滚动指的是 双指并在一起连起来的面积大于多少算是滚动 但是如果是分开的两个指头同时下滑并不能触发滚动。。
<NoIE> liubii: 我猜也是，真好。。。
<zkwlx> 这课上的，真无奈→_→
<jiero> 91人了。
<jiero> 这个频道不开些分频道，出人流？
<jiero> 反正都是挂机。
<kowalski> 就是啊，弄个灌水的频道
<zkwlx> 91人，已经够少的了
<kowalski> zkwlx: 上课？
<zkwlx> 恩，手机上的，快考试了，老师上面讲题，学生下面背题，脑残
<kowalski> 上学好
<kowalski> 你用啥手机？豪爽
<zkwlx> android而已
<jiero> 500块的手机都能上IRC。。。
<zkwlx> ⊙_⊙
<kowalski> 之前的BB8700死活上不了，郁闷的
<WUJIE> 郁闷啊
<kowalski> 现在有山寨的android没
<WUJIE> 有
<kowalski> 好，哪天买个
<WUJIE> 山寨平板都是
<jiero>  tremulous 1.2 发布在即
<zkwlx> 我其实因为差点变成BBer，不过他的断网吓到我了
<WUJIE> 我想说下
<iGoogle> #Android@irc.freednode.net
<jiero> 。。。
<WUJIE> ，我们自己弄个系统吧，叫CNBUNTU
<jiero> 用吗。。。
<jiero> WUJIE: 直接加入画画
<jiero> WUJIE: 去搞deepin
<WUJIE> 我们自己集成个系统，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<WUJIE> 由CN-ubuntu社区维护额‘
<jiero> 。。。
<zkwlx> 男:晚上出来！
<jiero> 似乎懂这个的用Ubuntu的都没几个了
<iGoogle> 集成一个uSextu
<zkwlx> 女:你想干嘛
<iGoogle> 带上1w个url
<WUJIE> 好的，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<zkwlx> 男:想！
<WUJIE> 把内核源加入，
<freezex> 我有个问题,我在手机里装了openssh和samba,在/etc/event.d/ 里都有启动文件,只是samba就是不能正常启动 http://code.bulix.org/qo62xk-79958
<ofan> Linux 即将迎来 3.0 的时代
<zkwlx> 恩，看过那个邮件列表
<WUJIE> linux直接升10.0加强版，兼容所有NT，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ofan> WUJIE: 自己做发行版?
<MaskRay> 用日期最好，版本号都是虚的
<MaskRay> 而且可以看出是不是很久没更新了
<WUJIE> 恩，我们一起做个发行版，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<zkwlx> 有人推荐用日期，但是linus拒绝了
<ofan> nightly build?
<ofan> 奥
<WUJIE> 我们用额
<ofan> 最终发布用日期还好
 * jiero Tremulous 距离发布还有11个声音
<WUJIE> 恩，有底
<zkwlx> 啥东西？
<WUJIE> 我们做发行版额
<WUJIE> 大家一起努力，好不好啊
<freezex> 没人鸟我吗?
<WUJIE> 我鸟你
<zkwlx> 没兴趣....
<freezex> 谢谢,来两只乳鸽
<WUJIE> 你个鸵鸟
<MaskRay> gentoo 够好了
<emacsyin> chrome自带的扩展插件如何卸载掉？
<zkwlx> 你看看gentoo的历史就知道做发行版多不容易了
<WUJIE> 我用fedora15了
<emacsyin> 我把chrome里自带的shockwave flash插件卸载掉，另外装flashplugin，怎么不能使用哦？
<WUJIE> 给你们看个广告，
<WUJIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcwNDY2NjI4.html
<zkwlx> 优酷.....我的流量啊.....
<WUJIE> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……！！
<iee> reader上不了，nnnd
<WUJIE> 你用wifi不就行了？？
<zkwlx> 关键是没热点啊
<WUJIE> 你那真不给力
<iee> 没有热点自己建嘛...
<jiero> 如果有人对人体建模有兴趣 看 MakeHUMAN，模型男的 女的都能变性
<WUJIE> 我们农村都有，网速有800K/S
<jiero> WUJIE: 。。。农村？
<zkwlx> 我靠....
<WUJIE> 我要建模
<WUJIE> 额
<WUJIE> 我在华西的
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> WUJIE: 真的是务农么？
<WUJIE> 额
<WUJIE> 务农e
<jiero> WUJIE: 哦。希望别的农村都能那样。。。
<WUJIE> 务农好啊，吃好穿好，而且有自己的房子，
<zkwlx> 我是自己建过，连a-hoc架构的是连上了，但网桥不会架设
<WUJIE> 哦
<WUJIE> 我用IRC跟你们聊天额
<WUJIE> 不错的
<kowalski> >.<
<WUJIE> Empathy3.0.2
<zkwlx> 受不了了，逃课了
<emacsyin> 发现一个问题了
<kowalski> zkwlx: 啥课
<WUJIE> 干嘛/手枪！！
 * jiero Simutrans 发布 9.6 体验版，终于解决跨平台网络游戏的问题
<emacsyin> chromium自带了flash插件，所以，无论我装哪个flash插件，它都是用它自带的flash插件
<zkwlx> 不知道，我从来不听课....
<WUJIE> 发现fedora频道好冷漠/问个问题，无人理
<jiero> emacsyin: 。。。Chromium永远不会带flash
<emacsyin> 而chromium自带的flash插件又不能正确使用webqq的视频，所以，#2046错误一直存在
<WUJIE> 我直接用源码的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 机器shutdown 0之后，起不来了，按电源键重启黑屏，有谁知道怎么处理吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333406 联想一体机，之前每次用完总经常关不了机，都是电源键解决，之后第一次启动也会黑屏，但第二次启动就会正常了，这次试了下shutdown+0，再也起不来了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ofey — 2011-05-30 11:4 ...
<WUJIE> flash.so
<emacsyin> jiero: 那我在about:plugins里面，把shockwave flash插件禁用，再另外装flashplugin，都不能正确显示flash
<WUJIE> 我不用一体机，散热不好，又没本本方便
<emacsyin> WUJIE: 你试试你的能用webqq视频吗
<WUJIE> 恩，好用的
<jiero> emacsyin: 我不知道，我只知道Chromium不可能带flash
<WUJIE> ubuntu不知道为什么不好，fedora可以
<WUJIE> 到谷歌官网下浏览器
<emacsyin> jiero: 新闻上都说chrome自带flash了
<jiero> 我没实验过。和我视频聊天的都用skype，用QQ的都是。
<emacsyin> jiero: 是gnash的
<jiero> emacsyin: Chrome是垃圾。。。不是Chromium
<WUJIE> chrome视窗版有flash
<emacsyin> jiero: chromium也自带了
<WUJIE> chrome还行啊，我用它模拟chrome os
 * zkwlx 吃饭去了
<emacsyin> 无论我用什么flashplugin，都不能正确用webqq视频，都提示2046错误
<sensez> qq was suck
<WUJIE> 文个关于虚拟机的问题，VMbox怎么把系统虚拟在其他盘
<kowalski> very suck
<iee> jiero: skype可以把视频窗口调大么？
<WUJIE> 没用过，google talk好额
<sensez> 有没有谁担心 skype 被植入代码
<iee> WUJIE: 可以调整gtalk视频窗口大小么？
<WUJIE> 可以吧
<jiero> iee: 忘记了。
 * Rothsdad 做什么发行版?说来看看?
<WUJIE> 自己编写个
<jiero> emacsyin: 没听说过。
<Rothsdad> 如何组织包
<WUJIE> 做基于ubuntu的CNuntu
<jiero> Rothsdad: 0 install
<Rothsdad> 滚动升级吗?
<WUJIE> 恩，加源
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 直接定制arch算了。。。
<WUJIE> 加ubuntu源
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<WUJIE> 直接定制没意思，我们自己做，然后打包
<jiero> WUJIE: 定制也是自己打包。。。
<jiero> WUJIE: 看Deepin
<WUJIE> 可以额，我们也可以额
<jiero> :'(
<jiero> 走了。
<WUJIE> :-!
 * Rothsdad` 建议做发行版,不要加入国籍因素,比如CN etc. 起因最好是开源精神或kiss等等,这样容易有忠实社区,生命力更强,或更有意义.完全没有必要再造一个轮子然后贴上made in china
<WUJIE> 好的
<kowalski> right
<jyfl987> Rothsdad`: 李杨桑
 * iee 很不看好。。。
<calebot> 没有确实的理念，搞啥发行版都不会长久
<Rothsdad`> jyfl987:hi
 * Rothsdad` 暂离
<emacsyin> 为何我的浏览器不能使用webqq视频哦
<WUJIE> ubuntu好像有不稳定因素
<WUJIE> fedora可以
<emacsyin> lyx如何默认不打印日期出来？
<emacsyin> latex为何默认要打印日期出来哦
<emacsyin> xetex的article模式，为何默认要把日期打印出来？能否不打印日期出来？
<luoq> emacsyin, \date{}
<kowalski>  /music start
<cbxyh> 谁会配置BOCHS教教我呀
<emacsyin> luoq: 大括号里空着就没有吗
<calebot> cbxyh: 一般正常人都不用 bochs
<luoq> emacsyin, yes.Just try
<cbxyh> 哦 你知道怎么配置吗
<ch_> 好i
<emacsyin> luoq: 谢谢，解决了，哈哈哈
<emacsyin> luoq: 如何在右下角署名？
<emacsyin> luoq: 不能打空格，如何在某一页右下角插入作者姓名？
<metbsd> boch是干吗的
<cbxyh> 虚拟机
<cbxyh> bochs
<cbxyh> 谁知道怎么配置亚  BOCHS 网上找的都不行呀
<Changkinkuo> 大家好!
<cbxyh> 你好
<Changkinkuo> cbxyh,你好
<cbxyh> 谁知道怎么私聊呀
<vic> Telepathy-kde 的irc不好使啊
<Changkinkuo> cbxyh,你用的什么客户端呢?
<cbxyh> XChat
<metbsd>  xchat 2.8.7c Windows 5.1
<zwhuang> 双击想私聊的id不行么？
<Changkinkuo> 我这里是可以私聊的
<cbxyh> 你用的是什么系统呀 我用的是ymlfos
<aaronyy> ymlfos是基于什么系统的？
<kowalski> 可以私聊
<kowalski> ubuntu?
<cbxyh> linux
<Changkinkuo> ubuntu
<Changkinkuo> 我用的是ubuntu
<cbxyh> 恩 是这个系统
<Changkinkuo> lymf里没有集成的聊天工具吗?
<cbxyh> 谁知道怎么配置bochs呀我按装好了就是找不到配置文件
<kowalski> 有QQ吧
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • unbuntu下安装了3d软件 有个自动设置环境变量的问题 帮帮忙吧 跪谢了～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333412 装了个 3d软件 如果要在shell 下 启动要设置环境变量 他的安装包自带了一个 文件 叫houdini_setup （是个写好的脚本） 这个文件在/opt/hfs11.0.701目录下 根据提示执行 source houdini_setup 后，键入 houdini就 ...
<cbxyh> 有
<Changkinkuo> 那就用那个集成的阿
<Changkinkuo> 集成的是可以私聊的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<Changkinkuo> cbxyh,我给你发的私聊信息你受到了吗?
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
 * kowalski 前胸贴后背
<redmorning> 求助：以前一直装的ubuntu单系统，现在想装win7 ubuntu双系统，放进win7盘后无反应，如何解决？
<ymy> 用grub引导
<ymy> 光驱是好的？
<redmorning> ymy: 光驱是好的。
<redmorning> ymy: GRUB怎么引导？
<ymy> 两种方法，一是直接引导光盘
<ymy> 如果光盘的引导区有问题才用grub
<ymy> 直接从光盘启动不行吗？
<redmorning> ymy: 感觉不是光盘的问题。从光盘启动不行，但启动时能感到比直接启动硬盘系统慢。
<redmorning> ymy: 最终还是进了硬盘系统。
<ofan> cfy http://landoflisp.com/
<aaronyy> redmorning, 用什么刻的光盘？
<redmorning> aaronyy: 一张是买电脑时的win7恢复盘，另一张买的盗版盘。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ac29db2jw1dho0p37xzhj.jpg
<redmorning> 网上说什么fdisk /mbr 也没什么作用
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 厕所里装俩镜子，这样拉屎的时候就不会觉得孤单了
<ymy> 。。
<ymy> 下载原版的
<metbsd> 上厕所肯定带笔记本的
<Inode_LF> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<palomino|working> 带pad
<ymy> 我侧所仍本书
<roylez> palomino|working: 那还是一个人阿，哪里有一个排的人一块拉有意思
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/30/0220253
<NoIE> Linux kernel 3.0-rc1发布
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Inode_LF> NoIE: 真的？还是版本帝啊
<jyfl987> 厕所文学
<NoIE> Linus表示，kernel 3.0-rc1并没有巨大变化，一如既往，只是在Linux诞生20周年之际将kernel 2.6.40提升为3.0而已。
<Inode_LF>  厕所文化
<ymy> -_-
<Inode_LF> NoIE: 版 本帝
<ymy> RC阿
<kowalski> 上厕所看皇叔？
<metbsd> NoIE, 意思就是诞生20年给额外经验值升级到3。0了
<kowalski> 2.8不要了?
<NoIE> 我支持 2.8 。
<calebot> csslayer: “相传不用gnome3的话tweak tool改不了gtk主题”
<calebot> csslayer 果然很小白
<ymy> 用KDE
<ymy> -_-
<calebot> csslayer 每次都树个假靶子然后使劲猛K
<calebot> 明明无知得很，却自以为啥都很厉害
<kowalski> -.-
<vic> Telepathy-kde 的irc不好使啊
<iee> calebot: 我说，你打死靶子有意思么
<kowalski> 哈哈哈
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 大叔你带尾巴了
<lemonhall1> 额。。。。
<alpha080_working> 悲惨的上班族嘛..
<lemonhall1> 我去把公司的机器关掉
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 折腾了半天，最后还是用回了UBUNTU11.04。。。。还是最省心的系统
<ymy> 用ubuntu什么都学不到
<ymy> gui全干了
<lemonhall1> ..............
<vic> 。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> 我其实不认为学习这么折腾字体这类东西值得学习
<vic> 用了arch后对其他的系统都无爱了
<lemonhall1> 我全用的UBUNTU，包括服务器
<aaronyy> 有人用过funtoo没有阿
<kowalski> 我顶debian
<roylez> vic: ...
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<lemonhall1> ARCH不适合在服务器上跑
<ymy> 我现在用suse，字体不用搞
<lemonhall1> 服务器上用UBUNTU也不错呢，虽然其实多数人估计都选RH或者DEBIAN
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你不觉得服务器用大便或RHEL好吗
<edison0354> lemonhall1: arch没安全感……
<roylez> lemonhall1: 猴猴
<emacsyin> ctex宏包在debian源里有吗
<redmorning> kowalski: debian,和ubuntu比较下，最近打算尝试一下
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 又不是什么特别重要的服务器。。。人家UBUNTU的服务器版本做得挺好的
<lemonhall1> roylez: 肉肉~~
<aaronyy> arch的软件更新比较快阿
<roylez> lemonhall1: ...
<edison0354> lemonhall1: linux kernel 3.0已经发出来了……
<ymy> 不是说rc版吗？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 没意思，只是LINUS为了纪念一下LINUX诞生，以及为了让版本好别拖那么长的尾巴
<vic> arch当然是用做个人pc了。。。。你服务器一个求稳定的，滚动升级不是做死呢吗
<kowalski> redmorning: 我就觉得UBUNTU肉肉的，所以用debian了，别的不知道
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 以及赶一下CHROME/FIREFOX/IE/OPERA的版本风潮
<redmorning> kowalski: 我下了镜像，8张DVD
<roylez> lemonhall1: 别老大写行不，看着怪难受的
<kowalski> redmorning: 第一张CD就OK啦
<kowalski> 大家用啥字体上TERM？
<lemonhall> roylez: 我不习惯于按SHIFT，而且按了SHIFT看不到到底是英文还是中文。。。最后一个原因是，CAPS LOCK相对与SHIFT按键比较近小拇指
<redmorning> kowalski: 刻盘的时候发现盘只有4G，ISO有4.3G，纠结……
<aaronyy> kowalski, terminus profont
<edison0354> ymy: 是RC
<lemonhall> Chrome/Firefox/Ie/Opera
<edison0354> lemonhall: chromeos用的是ALSA
<lemonhall> Chrome/FireFox/IE/Opera
<ymy> 等稳定版
<lemonhall> edison0354: ANDROID里面可以用OSS和ALSA。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 源代码仓库里两种架构的都有
<calebot> edison0354: rc1
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<ymy> oss不是有30分钟限制吗？
<lemonhall> ofan: 那本书，用有道翻译看，真给力
<lemonhall> ofan: 有道翻译2.0，很好的英文阅读工具
<kowalski> lemonhall: win 下？
<kowalski> shix
<if_else> 各位兄台，eclipse 中安装 subeclipse svn 插件，新建工程/windows 中都没有关于该插件的选项，是怎么回事？
<if_else> 但是在 help > about eclipse 中有这个插件的安装信息
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/zgah2.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥意思?
<NoIE> roylez: 啥意思?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米国的计量单位太混乱了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/N21f1.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...那是，多民族国家么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 长度还算好了，体积比较搞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/N21f1.jpg  这个，你行吗
<flay> ÄÇÓÐʲô»ìÂÒµÄ
<^k^> flay:say 那有什么混乱的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个有点假，三角肌和肱三头肌不够紧张
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不就是这个mm脂肪分布过于均匀，要不就是其肌肉过于强大，体重过轻，不用怎么收缩就能如此
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15年前我大概可以
 * MeaCulpa Ubuntu肉肉的...
<flay> 试用opera里面的irc，默认不是utf8
<kowalski> eclipse有二进制的本地包么
<vic> ll
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 感觉(gnome) mplayer 要快于 totem http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333417 ubuntu 11.04下。　两者都不错，一直用默认的totem. 刚刚播放一个720p视频时，发现在totem有点慢，改为(gnome) mplayer后发现流畅很多。　然后观看在线的cctv新闻，２都都很流畅，但发现totem 占用更多的内存和cpu. 决定接下来用gnome mplayer一段时间 ...
<MeaCulpa> kowalski: eclipse作为有自我升级能力的纯Java应用，根本不应该纳入包管理
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/HrEiF.jpg
<MeaCulpa> kowalski: eclipse不是多用户软件
<kowalski> MeaCulpa: o
<flay> mplayer本来就比totem好
<metbsd> 跟windows的kmplayer比起来，mplayer差太远了
<kowalski> -.-
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...这不是我么，s/alcohol/food, s/drug/drink
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: Korean MPlayer?
<lemonhall> 原来是我断线了，我说怎么忽然如此安静
<flay> 在win下用kmplayer
<palomino|working> kmplayer也过时啦，现在是potplayer了
<calebot> 有自我升级能力的软件不少啊
<metbsd> 那个kmplayer跟mplayer没关系的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 知道，Korean嘛，一般有Korean的都是同行中最好的
<lemonhall> palomino|working: potplayer?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马player？
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 这是为什么啊
<palomino|working> 恩.kmplayer作者的另一个作品 , lemonhall
<flay> potplayer 没用过
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不知道，人种吧，韩国人种优越...
<metbsd> 我还以为朝鲜族是劣质的
<kowalski> smida
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 朝鲜族和Korean,这个关系就复杂了...
 * kowalski 饿了
<lemonhall> palomino|working: FOR WIN？
<ymy> 棒子们
<palomino|working> 是 , lemonhall
<lemonhall> kowalski: 你就是个饭桶
<metbsd> korean不都是朝鲜族，中国境内也有很多朝鲜族，都是一类的吧
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 说反话？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 好吧，我去看看。。。我现在喜欢用射手
<palomino|working> 没用过射手。。。
<metbsd> 统称棒子
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 我懒得下字母
<palomino|working> -_-
<calebot> 一般有Korean的都是最垃圾的
<palomino|working> 那还是继续射手吧.. , leaflower
<palomino|working> 那还是继续射手吧.. , lemonhall
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 那个，ffmpeg耻辱柱？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 偶尔看看A片还能自动匹配出来个字母，那叫一个惊喜
<kowalski> lemonhall: 到饭点了么...
<palomino|working> :D , MeaCulpa
<lemonhall> kowalski: 你是个饭桶，在IRC上你的例行语句是，我饿了。。我去觅食了，我去点儿吃的。。。。
<palomino|working> 由于PotPlayer和KMPlayer都没有完全遵照ffmpeg的许可证因此它们都被列在了ffmpeg耻辱柱上
<metbsd> 现在比较好的也就kmplayer和qq播放器
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我有时候都怀疑你一天吃5顿饭
<kowalski> lemonhall: 生活困苦么，在饥饿中挣扎..
<lemonhall> kowalski: 好吧~
<MeaCulpa> windows上面mplayer还不错嘛，何必棒子
<calebot> kmplayer 还在 ffmpeg 耻辱柱上吧
<calebot> 泡菜的脸皮宇宙第一
<metbsd> 我当时用也不知道，好用就继续用了
<calebot> palomino|working++
<lemonhall> calebot: 其实kmplayer还是挺给力的
 * kowalski 暂离，他还会回来滴~
<lemonhall> calebot: 虽然现在不用它
<calebot> lemonhall: 给力的是 ffmpeg
<jyfl987> 其实许多泡菜的新闻都是国人编造的
<lemonhall> kowalski: 去吃饭吧，饿死鬼投生的
<flay> win下有个smplayer 试了下也不错 不过没有linux下面的好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比如去年白菜80块一个
<metbsd> 觉得win大部分来自Linux的版本，和win的比较，除了简陋，没别的
<MeaCulpa> flay: smplayer是mplayer最好的ui了
<metbsd> 没有特别出众的地方
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 是来自开源社区和FSF, GNU吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是么
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 对GNU来说，windows和Linux是一样的移植目的地
<flay> 我一般只要mplayer
<flay> smplayer gnome-mplayer貌似都没有mplayer好
<MeaCulpa> flay: 他们只是mplayer的shell, 如何比较...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 其实说起来。。我觉得LINUX最让我割舍不下的，是GNOME-TERMAIL。。。
<calebot> flay: 那只是 frontend
<metbsd> 我就不信smplayer和mplayer有啥区别了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 拼错了
<calebot> gnome-terminal--
<flay> 是啊 就是包了个皮  呵呵
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 这辈子没进过gnome.... Linux最让我割舍不下的，是utf-8的终端
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: WIN下找不到一个一样的替代品
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 这辈子没进过gnome.... Linux最让我割舍不下的，是utf-8的终端，这个可是Windows和很多Unix没有的
<lemonhall> putty和xshell实在不给力
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: putty够了
<metbsd> win下连shell都没有
<MeaCulpa> rxvt-unicode和xterm不够用么？
<metbsd> 没得比
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 够是够了，但是总是觉得不对劲
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 有，cmd.exe
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: cmd.exe很厉害的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xterm怎么没假透明？
<metbsd> cmd.exe有个毛用
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 作为shell，能起 app,有管道和重定向，就够了
<metbsd> 最多给命令加点argument
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: cmd.exe+cygwin还行挺给力的。。WIN下还有一个类UNIX环境。。只是，终端的字体让我看着犯困
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: shell和coreutils,你是不是混淆了
<emacsyin> 谁有ctex的deb包哦？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩，cygwin挫，我用gnuwin32
<metbsd> shell 还可以用if then else
<metbsd> cmd没有吧
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 字体不爽，我windows开个sshd, 然后putty连本机
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我去看看。。。GUNWIN32么
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ? if hten else DOS都有，cmd.exe 会没有？
<metbsd> shell还有$path, $home
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 这个也有
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 你用过windows么...
<metbsd> 感觉shell更专业
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: GUNWIN32是什么，难道是用VC本地编译了一套coreutils?
<metbsd> 天天用，不过不用CMD
<mofaph> emacsyin, ctex 太大了……
<calebot> lemonhall: gnu
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: bingo,还有的必须靠cygwin dll
<metbsd> windows只用GUI
<ymy> 别忘了powershell
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 那是你的问题，人家明明有if else 和环境变量
<metbsd> linux,bsd就是shell比较多
<MeaCulpa> ymy: powershell我觉得没啥必要
<aaronyy> MeaCulpa, putty好像没有什么utf-8的问题阿
<ymy> 远程很强大
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: 所以我就putty连本机...
<MeaCulpa> aaronyy: 另外cmd.exe不支持unix的色彩表示，所以比较难用
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: http://hi.baidu.com/%B1%B1%BE%A9%B2%DC%CF%F2%B6%AB/blog/item/5b54adab58df8cbccb130c20.html
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: baidu 我打不开
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 恩，对对，你也可以是是XSHELL，也很不错，颜色上很不错
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 中文需要调教，颜色上比PUTTY好
<metbsd> win的cmd比Lin的shell简陋，lin的gui比win的简陋
<ymy> 你们怎么对说话的？
<ymy> 直接打名字？
<metbsd> 没有的
<metbsd> irc是lin的，所以简陋
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我刚看了，GUNWIN32不错的东西。。。理论上效率会比较高。。。打包一些SHELL程序的时候或许能用到
<aaronyy> lemonhall, putty可以改颜色的阿
<ymy> MeaCulpa: powershell远程管理很强大，尤其是服务器上
<lemonhall> aaronyy: 不是，我从觉得PUTTY的配色找不到让我觉得舒服的，要配置得和GNOME终端一个水平，感觉有些难
<hang_> hi
<MeaCulpa> ymy: 哦...那种活就上脚本语言了
<^k^> hang_, 好  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 相比之下linux的gui还不错，简陋程度要比shell的比例小多了，哈哈
<mofaph> 很多的 UNIX Shell 都有移植到 windows 了吧？
<ymy> MeaCulpa: powershell就可以写成脚本，它强大到可以代替windows gui
<MeaCulpa> ymy: 哦，包了很多winapi吧...
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: http://pastebin.com/yF6yEpQN
<MeaCulpa> Windows的if else, for 循环， 还是有人用的
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 可惜，shell的大部分东西，gui都可以做，但是gui的东西shell没法做了吧
<ymy> MeaCulpa: 是，可以管理服务，进程。好像IIS都可以，我没试过
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: bat编程？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: REM是注释？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 这个是自动下载gnuwin32所有包的bat
<roylez> MeaCulpa: V587
<mofaph> metbsd, 有什么 GUI 能够做的，shell 命令行不能做的呢？
<metbsd> gui能看图片，看电影视频，shell能搞吗
<metbsd> 还有玩游戏
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ... 那个和gui没关系
<MeaCulpa> 看电影啥的是直接和硬件交互的吧
<MeaCulpa> 和gui没关系吧
<MeaCulpa> 只要有显示层即可
<ymy> methsd: mplayer 就要靠shell启动
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 不错，反正我最近是知道了一个BUSYBOX一个GUNWIN32。。不错不错
<mofaph> metbsd, shell 跟 gui 都是一样调用底层的工具完成工作的。理论上，GUI 和 shell 是等价的接口。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: jandan把我的浏览器当成是手机了，侧边栏没了
<metbsd> 那么gui修改图片，shell可以整？
<ymy> 同意mofaph，gui就是shell
<metbsd> gui看成人论坛，shell看的舒服？
<metbsd> 我说的没人反对，看来都同意了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 今天我看到最搞笑的消息是，苹果要求察看三星未发出产品的设计图
<alpha080_working> metbsd: 可以的，用w3m...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 三星反过来要求看IPHONE 5 IPAD3的设计图。。。。哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: AALib看A片
<MeaCulpa> lol
<ymy>  w3m 日死。。
<ymy> 上个google还行
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 每个软件都是做它们该做的，然后自己该做的做好就成了，你又何必强求shell或者一个别的啥东西可以做任何事。。
<calebot> lemonhall: gnu, not gun
<lemonhall> 这个月会进一个三星的银河
<alpha080_working> 也可以wget全站好了= =
 * edison0354 技术宅男如何把妹：1.自制系统盘内置马儿随时知道MM在做什么,计划任务定期搞崩系统从而保持用户粘性2.给MM推荐自制APP,随时知道mm位置给她惊喜3.经过一段时间你就积累了大量数据,做一下数据挖掘就知道她的一切喜好习惯4.将该应用免费开放给更多宅男,于是有了海量数据这就是云把妹
<metbsd> snoop_fy, 我没反对你说的，可是他们的论点是shell可以做所有GUI做的，你同意吗
<lemonhall> 然后试一试OPERA的平板版本
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 有钱淫啊，用这个去泡mm可以了
<mofaph> metbsd, 你没有必要挑起 gui 和 shell 的任何争论……
<ymy> gui就是一种shell
<ymy> 广义shell
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 不贵的，两千多
<alpha080_working> edison0354: 支持！给我个接口
<MeaCulpa> 应该搞gui vs cli
<calebot> ymy++
<MeaCulpa> shell, 乌龟背的也是啊
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 两个月奶粉钱啊。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 大叔，你自重啊。。女儿都有了
<calebot> gui / cli 各有各的优点
<metbsd> 刚才谁说shell 跟 gui 都是一样调用底层的工具完成工作的，那为什么gui可以修改图片，shell 不能了
<calebot> 用锤子转螺丝就是蛋疼
 * MeaCulpa Shell, 可以是外骨骼，可以是一个瓶子，可以是肋骨进化的，可以是分泌物，可以是皮肤变异
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 其实这个没啥好争的。。。
<xiangfu> metbsd, imagemagic. :)
<calebot> cli 批量改图片好用啊
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: cli要是不能改图片，那80%网站就废了
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 谁说有了闺女就不能泡妞鸟？偶要开始泡妞的新篇章，从胜利走向胜利，从辉煌迈向一个更大的辉煌
<ymy> 顶
<MeaCulpa> 龟类的Shell是肋骨编译
<MeaCulpa> 龟类的Shell是肋骨变异啊~~NB
<xiangfu> www.imagemagick.org/
<mofaph> metbsd, 刚才我没有反对你的说法，但并不代表我同意你的说法。我只是不想跟你争论一个没有意义的话题。
<metbsd> 真是服了，为了说明shell的好处，黑的都能说成白的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 这个很难说啊，每个OS都有shell,你没法说啊
<metbsd> 刚才还兴致勃勃的讨论，现在就不像讨论了
<calebot> 月经话题啊
<calebot> 每个月都要来一次的
<ymy> shell就是指系统到壳阿，你看到的
<xiangfu> vim VS emacs :)
<snoop_fy> test
<MeaCulpa> xiangfu: ...
<alpha080_working> kde vs gnome
<^k^> snoop_fy, ....  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> GNOME vs KDE
<alpha080_working> linux vs m$
<MeaCulpa> Python VS Perl
<calebot> shell 本来就包含 gui 的
<alpha080_working> tex vs word
<metbsd> dick vs pussy
<ymy> 真要区分还是要分控制台，和图像界面
<alpha080_working> ee vs tenzu
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 月经不代表off-topic
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 一般11点以后才讨论你刚才说的问题的
<alpha080_working> 这频道就没有不ot的时候
<ymy> 控制台脚本到高效，gui无以替代
<metbsd> 那就以后再讨论dick vs pussy吧
<MeaCulpa> alpha080_working: 啥叫全球最大的中文irc频道啊
<xiangfu> ♀ vs ♂ :)
<MeaCulpa> alpha080_working: 这里不OT哪里OT
<ymy> 然太多了
<ymy> 人
<alpha080_working> MeaCulpa: 不一定吧，说不定还有更大的
<alpha080_working> 解决问题还是要去英文频道...
<MeaCulpa> alpha080_working: 大的都死了
<snoop_fy> test
<alpha080_working> MeaCulpa: 263还是很多人啊
<^k^> snoop_fy, ....  ㍦ 
<metbsd> 别扯了
<alpha080_working> 午夜时分人数更多
<metbsd> 解决问题不是去聊天，而是去看文档
<MeaCulpa> alpha080_working: 哦，现在还有么？
<ymy> 英文频道人少的没人理，人多的被淹没了
<alpha080_working> metbsd: 有的东西刚出来，没啥文档。。。
<aaronyy> lemonhall, http://i.imgur.com/q0c4C.png
<metbsd> ymy, 可能你说的内容枯燥吧，你进去喊一句，linux sux,win rox
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来踢人玩
<alpha080_working> MeaCulpa: 还存在= =，虽然跟情色频道差不多了
<calebot> alpha080_working: 看代码
<metbsd> 马上一堆人回应，跟这里差不多
<palomino|working> what.... , roylez
<metbsd> alpha080_working, 你确定？
<MeaCulpa> 回到刚才的话题
<alpha080_working> calebot: 不会代码，你以为都是挨替码农么？
<MeaCulpa> 现在Windows的cmd.exe还是有点新东西的
<lemonhall> aaronyy: 你强
<ymy> cmd被抛弃了
<alpha080_working> metbsd: 自己去看看呗，偶一进去一堆人问我是不是女的。。。
<metbsd> 真的高手才不上聊天室呢
<metbsd> 那你是不是女的？
<lemonhall> 她是女的
<metbsd> 那就回答是啊
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<metbsd> 有啥问题
<alpha080_working> 你自己观察吧
<metbsd> 这就是你不对了
<metbsd> 别人问你性别你要求观察
<roylez> palomino|working: 撩蹶子阿
<alpha080_working> 看你眼神好不好啊
<ymy> cmd有64bit的吗？
<metbsd> 眼神可以很好
<alpha080_working> shell有32位的吗？
<MeaCulpa> ymy: 不知道啊，64bit的windows里显然是64bit的，但我没用过
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 这个世界从来不可能统一
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: yeah
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 好多的SHELL
<metbsd> 统一本身没问题，问题是谁说了算
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: unix shell就那么几个源头吧，A, B, C
<kowalski> D
<metbsd> 本来我说了算，统一了以后呢
<aaronyy> zsh不错阿
<calebot> 统一--
<MeaCulpa> 统一的命题，本身就没办法用在Linux上，因为Linux是一个kernel, 而unix和Windows是一个OS
<calebot> 兼容++
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/PZUKH.jpg
<lemonhall> 啊，Unity用起来是越来越喜欢了。。。。。习惯之后GNOME3真是显得不那么好用。。。
<kowalski> roylez: cli下怎么看你发的图？
<calebot> ubuntu user 真好养
<roylez> kowalski: wget & display
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我欣赏那个站着的
<lemonhall> roylez: 胖子你伤不起啊
<calebot> canonical 给啥，ubuntu user 就吃啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跟你一样有个性
<metbsd> 我还是喜欢xfce4,实用啊
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 忧伤的胖子你伤不起~~~
<kowalski> roylez: thanks
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: :P
<tenzu> 因为太胖了跳不起来？
<lemonhall> tenzu: yep
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 非也
<roylez> tenzu: 怕引起地震
<ymy> 同意了地球球长说的算
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 胖子跳了，高度不够，已经掉下来了，摄影师才快门
<metbsd> 整些compiz没毛用
<ymy> 统一了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 杯具
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 你这个说法我赞同
 * MeaCulpa 80kg的时候扣篮呢
<ymy> ibus不好使阿
<flay> 应该是没跳 呵呵
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。。。。。。你想的更近一步
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 有才
<metbsd> ibus堪称最好使了
<metbsd> 还能用搜狗词库
<tenzu> 为了保证照片清晰，摄影师用了快门优先档。。。
<ymy> 搜狗字库我没搞明白
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哈，看来疼疼也是懂摄影的
<flay> 还有个穿拖鞋的没跳
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有才
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/7c7sB.gif
<tenzu> lemonhall: 玩过一段时间D70，现在用学校的D90
<metbsd> 我一般都是A优先
<metbsd> 控制景深
<ymy> 有钱人
<metbsd> 我的是D90
<ymy> 都有钱
<alpha080_working> 都玩单反。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 恩，我是D80
<tenzu> roylez: 鹿？
<alpha080_working> 偶跟自个闺女玩游戏。。。
<metbsd> 你们用甚么镜头
<roylez> tenzu: 恩
<ymy> 幸福啊
<metbsd> 玩单反可以给你闺女拍照啊
<metbsd> 一举多得
<alpha080_working> 没单反= =也没钱
<metbsd> 留下美好的回忆
<tenzu> 18-70，85，我只有这两个
<metbsd> 18 70不错的
<zuoshouG> 我想问下，我开始安装了man中文版，后来因为有时候我查的命令与出来的不一样，同时即使出现，也提示/。。。/man-zh不存在，就删除中文版，，重新变为英文版（重新安装，包括配置），但是现在我man cd提示没有没有 cd 的手册页条目
<alpha080_working> 你们有单反也木有闺女，哼哼
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 你个有妻子有女儿有房子有车子的有钱人，成功人士
<kowalski> -.-
<ymy> 俺既没单反又没闺女
<lemonhall> tenzu: 18-70是好头，85则是人像头。。。。你也是有钱人
<ymy> 孤家寡人阿
<metbsd> man有中文版？
<metbsd> 18-70镜头组很好
<kowalski> alpha080是大家的楷模啊
<zuoshouG> man -zh，有a
<tenzu> lemonhall: 狗头里的战斗机而已啊，85是下狠心收的二手
<fivesheep> 还是定焦好..
<metbsd> 我的18-105套头
<metbsd> 定焦玩35 1.4
<lemonhall> tenzu: 18-70?不是那个所谓的银头么？
<fivesheep> 一个18, 一个50
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 有老婆有孩子有积木房子有四辆玩具车（邻居送的）的有钱人士而已
<tenzu> lemonhall: D70套头啊。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我不玩了，没有MM给我拍，也每人给我拍裸照。。很沮丧
<metbsd> alpha080_working, 你有财富啊
<alpha080_working> 偶出门都是坐上千万的车啊
<alpha080_working> 你们能比么？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 哇，什么车啊
<alpha080_working> 动车组。。。
<bingfengxiao> 火车
<tenzu> lemonhall: 火车呗
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<calebot> 公交车
<metbsd> 做动车上班？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 我还以为你们公司的大巴值钱到上千万
<ymy> 俺卡片机粘16块钱玻璃片照样打鸟拍月亮
<kowalski> -.-
<hang_> 有钱的一笔
<zuoshouG> metbsd, 好郁闷着，暂时还没有发现别的没有，我也没用几个命令，cd都没郁闷
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 偶们boss只提供11路车
<alpha080_working> 不用钱的
<Inode_LF> N
<Inode_LF> TEST
<calebot> Inode_LF: FAILED
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 黑心公司。。你做哪一行的，大叔
<hang_> 这里讨论内容会被审查吗
<calebot> hang_: 会，还有 log
<alpha080_working> hang_: 会，天网无处不在
<calebot> hang_: 这里还有 jc 叔叔
<kowalski> hahaha
<hang_> 谁是 条子
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 偶做的是一害人行业，不提也吧。。。
<lemonhall> 算了。。。不折腾单反了。。。。下个月折腾银河和NODE。JS去
<alpha080_working> 反正不是码农
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 说嘛，不要羞涩
<calebot> alpha080_working: 快离职啊
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 我是码农
<calebot> alpha080_working: 不会是公务员吧？
<alpha080_working> calebot: 离职我干什么去？
<hang_> 我是民工
<alpha080_working> calebot: 你要养我？？
<calebot> alpha080_working: 干些不害人的事业
<lemonhall> calebot: 求保养
<kowalski> alpha080_working: 你在教书？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 研发GFW？
<metbsd> 啥时候一起去拍艺术照
 * calebot 觉得 alpha080_working 是公务员
<ymy> GFW？
<alpha080_working> 反正不是公务猿，。。
<tenzu> 城管？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 造奶粉？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 做假药？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 金融？
<alpha080_working> 偶处于下游行业。。。
<kowalski> 妇科？负责打胎？
<lemonhall> .............
<kowalski> 害人的么
<ymy> IT？
 * lemonhall alpha080_working 的工作好神秘啊
<calebot> alpha080_working: 瘦肉精厨师？
<kowalski> hahaha
<hang_> alpha080_working：jc？
<alpha080_working> 偶坑蒙拐骗偷，吃喝嫖赌抽样样俱全。。。
<calebot> alpha080_working: 卖奶粉？
<kowalski> JS?
<calebot> alpha080_working: 卖珍奶？
<Inode_LF> calebot: 呵呵，seccess
<Inode_LF> hang_: gov*会审查你的方方面面
<Inode_LF`> ls\
<hang_> l
<kowalski> lol
<Inode_LF`> ls
<alpha080_working> 这个行业属于你们都接触过滴...
<ymy> 银行？
<calebot> 出门要伪装，上网先翻墙
<metbsd> 在ubuntu上能看cctv吗
<alpha080_working> 给你们留下了很多不好的回忆。。。
<kowalski> metbsd: 能,sopcast
<calebot> 说话须僅慎，留言要打码
<ymy> 销售
<zuoshouG> help 都没有了，郁闷
<alpha080_working> metbsd: 啥tv都行的，mtv,av,有v就行
<zuoshouG> man help
<Gun^Rose> 沙特石油大款的儿子去德国念书，没呆两天就给老爸写了封邮件：“所有的人都做地铁上学，就我一个傻了吧唧的开个劳斯，太冏了！”。第二天收到老爸回复：“2亿美金已汇到你帐号，赶紧去买辆地铁，别给我丢脸！”
<calebot> alpha080_working: 党书记？
<palomino|working> ...... , Gun^Rose
<metbsd> 用甚么软件看那么多v呢
<ymy> 你把CCTV打到vim里好好保存想什么时候看什么时候看
<lemonhall> 不扯淡了，去休息会儿
<alpha080_working> 话说每个人都会接触到党书记么？
<kowalski> alpha080_working: 奶妈？
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 为装arch 500G硬盘全部完蛋 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333423 在ubuntu 10.10稳定了一段时间内，又想安装arch，最主要的是 为了速度，为了删除grub2，找来98系统盘，进入DOS，输入 fdisk /bmr, 结果不能启动了。 想恢复mbr,看到 PE 下有个分区医生，提示硬盘分区错误，我一时心痒，按了修复，这个时候在PM里打开 ...
<alpha080_working> kowalski: 偶没有这功能啊
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> 卖冰棍？
<ymy> 医生
<lainme> 卖保险？
<alpha080_working> kowalski: 偶家现在缺这个，你介绍几个来/？
<hang_> 那敏感词也不能发了
<kowalski> alpha080_working: 没有认识的……
<alpha080_working> lainme: mm要不要办个保险，啥头发啊，脸啊都行
<lemonhall> lainme: MM都好奇了。哈哈哈
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 叔，快说吧
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 就是起步价格贵点
<ymy> alpha080_working: 说吧
<kowalski> 快说...
<alpha080_working> 不说，打死都不说
<ymy> alpha080_working: 说了有奖
<alpha080_working> 偶先把kowaski人肉出来
<kowalski> 那个谁快用美人计
<kowalski> -.-
<alpha080_working> 美人计是无效滴。。。偶啥没见过啊
<kowalski> alpha080_working: 吹!
<ymy> 说了奖一个QQ
<kowalski> 额
<ymy> QQ币
<guanml> alpha080_working:  打不死应该就能说了吧
<kowalski> QQ秀
<alpha080_working> 才这么点。。。来个bitcoin吧
<kowalski> ...
<ymy> 我早年冲了一个不会花
<ymy> 为了做实验
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 说了奖励你一袋进口奶粉？
<alpha080_working> ymy: 你不知道qq币会贬值么？
<alpha080_working> lemonhall: 真地?啥牌子？
<ymy> alpha080_working: 不知道
<alpha080_working> 偶以前还有tx送的20个qq币。。。
<Inode_LF`> 前几年我扒了一个女孩子的裤子，扒下来了之后发现自个了无兴趣，
<ymy> alpha080_working: 还通膨？
<lemonhall> alpha080_working: 我。。不懂的。。去睡了，你真是个羞涩的大叔
<alpha080_working> 全让偶老婆那个败家子给花光了
<kowalski> Inode_LF`: ...
<guanml> alpha080_working: 说了奖励你一个苍井空
<ymy> 真人
<alpha080_working> Inode_LF`: 呃，不懂的让人送货上门么？
<Inode_LF`> kowalski: 我那个郁闷 啊，后来那女孩子问我：你为什么这样做？我无语
<kowalski> Inode_LF`: 你太让人家失望了
 * guanml 好多事情不明白
<Inode_LF`> kowalski: 呵呵，
<guanml> Inode_LF`: 你当时就应该强力的插入阿
<alpha080_working> guanml: 你个骗子，你以为我不知道现在还没苍老师的充气娃娃。。。
<kowalski> alpha080_working: 真有你又如何，买一个？
<guanml> alpha080_working: 要充气的干什么？真人不好吗？
<Inode_LF`> guanml: 强力？我都说了了无兴趣！软绵绵的怎么办啊
<alpha080_working> guanml: 真人你送的起么。。。
<guanml> Inode_LF`: 让她给你 按摩一下阿
<metbsd> sopcast连不上cctv5啊
<guanml> alpha080_working: 嘿嘿
<Inode_LF`> guanml: jo
<kowalski> Inode_LF`: 当时你就应该发贴求救啊
<Inode_LF`> kowalski: 那时脑袋里什么都忘 了
<guanml> Inode_LF`: 唉，可怜偶现在还是孤家寡人
<alpha080_working> Inode_LF`: microsoft的产品买太多了你。。
<calebot> Inode_LF`: 你太让人家失望了
<Inode_LF`> alpha080_working: 哈哈，
<kowalski> Inode_LF`: DIY做多了吧，哈哈
<guanml> kowalski: 哈哈，这个比喻不错
<Inode_LF`> 大丈夫相时而动，相时就是择鸡啊
<emacsyin> debian里，ctex的包要复制到哪里阿？
<mofaph> emacsyin, 你要安装 ctex 吗？
<emacsyin> mofaph: 是阿，不知道怎么装
<guanml> utorrent 在linux下真的很给力阿
<kowalski> guanml: wine的？
<guanml> 不是
<emacsyin> mouli: 你知道怎么搞吗
<guanml> 是Linux下的server版本，用的是web ui 界面
<kowalski> 哦
<yao_ziyuan> the same chinese web portal browsed by fedora 15 and ubuntu 11.04: http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9764/fedora15.png http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7025/ubuntu1104k.png the former is like writing with a brush and the latter with a pen. you see which is better!
<guanml> kowalski:  对了，发图片是发到那个网站来着？
<emacsyin> guanml: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<kowalski> guanml: 忘了...
<kowalski> guanml: 刷刷看
<guanml> kowalski: 谢谢啦
<wzlxx> arch镜像大家用的都是哪家的？
<guanml> kowalski: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86401 你看看
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<leaveboy> 求API server
<kowalski> guanml: 还真不错
<yao_ziyuan> 看不到图的人看: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=501722 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=501723
<B0rder> http://mirrors.sohu.com/ 和 http://mirrors.163.com/ 速度都 不错。
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • 使用Grsync如何实现同步时忽略未修改的文件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333430 使用Grsync如何实现同步时忽略未修改的文件呢？只让它同步修改了的文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2011-05-30 15:04
<imadper> roylez: 主席,我要是换8g内存,就得用pae内核了嘛?
<roylez> imadper: 64位也行
<yao_ziyuan> 还是看不到图的人看: http://www.bytecool.com/temp/fedora15.png http://www.bytecool.com/temp/ubuntu1104.png 看看 ubuntu 和 fedora 显示中文的差距... 一个是钢笔, 一个是毛笔...
<palomino|working> 来64位吧
<palomino|working> os[palomino@xubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-29-generic x86_64]
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 44.4% free - Swap: 1.9GB, 100.0% free]
<Changkinkuo> 这里谁是管理员阿?
<calebot> pae++
<yao_ziyuan> Changkinkuo: 您的 nick 叫 长津湖?...
<Changkinkuo> 不是阿
<imadper> roylez: 64位不行呀~
<imadper> roylez: 64位没有上网客户端~
<roylez> imadper: o
<roylez> imadper: 那你就用pae吧
<calebot> imadper: multilib 可以跑 32位 的
<roylez> imadper: 不过话说回来，你要那么多内存干什么
<Changkinkuo> yao_ziyuan,我的nick就是changkinkuo
<yao_ziyuan> Changkinkuo sounds like 长津湖
<imadper> roylez: pae内核是不是装上,就行了,用起来跟32普通的一样?
<roylez> 对
<imadper> roylez: 原来是单根4g,要双通道~
<imadper> roylez: 果断要加个4g的嘛~~
<Changkinkuo> yao_ziyuan,你是姚致远?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<imadper> roylez: 话说,我用hash处理我的600万条数据,页面错误超多,要是8g内存,就把虚拟内存禁用就好了~
<imadper> calebot: 这个,还是pae靠谱吧?
<Changkinkuo> yao_ziyuan,你品的很接近,但不是
<calebot> imadper: 完全兼容
<imadper> calebot: 这么给力~~
<calebot> 我比较喜欢 64位内核+32位userland
<palomino|working> userland是啥...
<imadper> calebot: 算了,听说64位的flash不给力..
<palomino|working> .... , imadper
<palomino|working> 有64位flash插件阿 , imadper
<calebot> imadper: 所以用 32位userland 啊
<imadper> palomino|working: 我知道有,还有ppa..
<imadper> palomino|working: 但是听说崩溃的一b
<palomino|working> 没有阿... , imadper
<imadper> calebot: userland什么来的?
<imadper> calebot: 说的这么专业...
<palomino|working> 用32位的以前老视频变白 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 不知道~
<palomino|working> BSD 的基本系统由KERNEL和USERLAND组成，KERNEL就是内核，其实就是/BOOT/底下的KERNEL，基本系统除了KERNEL外所有的东西都可以称为USERLAND
<calebot> 就是 32位，但内核用 64位
<emacsyin> 请问，xelatex如何输出绝对值符号？
<calebot> 这样可以用 multilib 运行 32位+64位
<calebot> 想跑32位跑32位 想跑64位跑64位
<yao_ziyuan> Changkinkuo: i see, 威玛拼音, 常金国
<Changkinkuo> yao_ziyuan:你这么执着阿!
<yao_ziyuan> 可能是 张金国, 赫赫
<Changkinkuo> 你也太执着了吧
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 是 linux 3.0 不是 3.0.0
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:马上修改 多谢指正
<calebot> 你们都没看出Linus 大神的用心良苦么？ 2.6.40 如果发布，kernel.org 必然被和谐啊！
<OT_iux> lol
<lemonhall> .............................
<flay> calebot: 真巧 我刚好在toy上看到这句话。。
<palomino|working> -_- , calebot
<edison0354> calebot: 和谐什么的跟你没关系吧？
<calebot> flay: 我从那 copy 来的
<flay> calebot: 呵呵 我想我是看明白了
<lemonhall> calebot: 你比大陆人还像大陆人
<redmorning> 4.7G的DVD空盘，ubuntu自带的刻录软件显示只有1.2G，WHY？
<jiero> calebot: ?
<redmorning> 桌面上的图标右键属性，显示可用空间0，已用空间0。
<iGoogle> http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/vw/6308649
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<redmorning> 弄懂了，谢谢！
<iGoogle> http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/vw/6277483
<Guest98392> hello!
<Guest98392> 有人用freebsd吗？
<jiero> Guest98392: 很少。
<Guest98392> jiero: 我机是sis的，能装吗？
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/b2gk1t-79961
<redmorning> 刻录失败
<jiero> Guest98392: 实验吧。BSD的驱动支持比Linux还差。大概很难吧。
<Guest98392> jiero: T_T
<OT_iux> sis的比较杯具= =
<bbbbb> hi
<bbbbb> >:o
<Guest98392> T_T
<^k^> bbbbb, 好  ㍧ 
<bbbbb> nishi nayige?
<iGoogle> http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/pw/289186_2_1 roylez 看到你了
<bbbbb> 上课
<roylez> iGoogle: ...?
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.04咋经常自动注销 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333437 比如说今天，点了一下Google Chrome，就闪了一下屏，然后就到了登录界面，貌似是XWindow崩溃了，不知道为什么，大家有没有这情况？不要说是Chrome的事，我只是举个例子，经常无故就这样，以前的版本好像没有这问题，硬件不兼容吗 统计 ...
<jyfl987> fua
 * kowalski 王者归来
<hang_> nmg 那出多大的事了?
<roylez> iGoogle: 在不？
<jiero> 讨厌世界的怀旧定理。。。怀旧太多了真烦人。
<Changkinkuo> jieo,何处此言阿?
 * kowalski 想起了小时候的绿铁皮青蛙
<iGoogle> roylez: 画图
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155875
 * edison0354 有人打麻将没？
<kowalski> 不会
<emacsyin> edison0354: 哪有麻将游戏？
<edison0354> emacsyin: 网易泡泡……
<kowalski> edison0354: 支持LIN？
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 我讨厌去查特定的字体搞东西——还要古典的。。。
<edison0354> kowalski: 必然不可能
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> 有没有人玩香港的 tremulous gpp 服务器?
<jiero> 我这里那里ping最低 190
<jiero> E-Book 使用 LinuxLibertine 字体—— Wikipedia 默认字体， 但没有什么Linux发行版预装——为啥。
<kowalski> 取经器...http://club.life.sina.com.cn/thread-559380-1-1.html
<MeaCulpa> kowalski: 这个有尺寸么...万一遇到非一般人...
<kowalski> MeaCulpa: 应该可以自动裁剪的...
<emacsyin> kowalski: 网易泡泡聊天如何？
<jiero> NoIE: 游戏制作工具一览。 http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/tools/
<kowalski> emacsyin: 没用过，请咨询edison
<NoIE> jiero: 谢谢。
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的没
<kowalski> GIMP的吉祥物是啥动物?
<emacsyin> kowalski: 小灵猫一样的
<kowalski> emacsyin: 哦，有点像狐狸
<jiero> kowalski: 杜撰的。
<jiero> 觉得可爱就画出来了
<jiero> emacsyin: 好玩的什么？好玩的太多了
<jyfl987> http://www.36kr.com/pv-rollable-eink-display/
<lian> 还是中文好啊
<emacsyin> jiero: 推荐一个来玩
<emacsyin> edison0354: 网易泡泡聊天的人多吗
<metbsd> ps cs5 出来了，很好用
<edison0354> emacsyin: 应该不多吧
<metbsd> photoshop cs5
<emacsyin> edison0354: 除了QQ，中国还没有什么用户多的聊天软件协议阿
<edison0354> emacsyin: 新浪UC
<NoIE> jyfl987: 下一步就是彩色的了。
<metbsd> 新浪UC的聊天室挺好玩的
 * edison0354 单钓二饼
<jiero> emacsyin: 推荐什么东西你根本没告诉我。。。？？？游戏，软件，创作，视频，事件？
<emacsyin> jiero: 游戏，软件
<emacsyin> edison0354: 新浪UC没有linux版本把
<palomino|working> 飞信... , emacsyin
<jiero> emacsyin: OpenClonk 去下载 测试版， 去下载sxfr合音频
<jiero> emacsyin: 下载makehuman作人体模型
<emacsyin> palomino|working: 飞信不错，呵呵
<jyfl987> 伊朗拟开发“内联网”及自制电脑操作系统
<emacsyin> palomino|working: 新浪UC有linux客户端没？
<palomino|working> 不知道。。没用过新浪uc
<emacsyin> metbsd: 新浪UC你用wine吗
<jiero> 内联其实也不是什么坏事。
<jyfl987> 《中华民国颂》的歌词里有一段：“只要黄河长江的水不断，中华民国！中华民国！千秋万世！直到永远！！” 于是修了小浪底和三峡。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 求助：新浪微博客户端在ubuntu11.04下，最小化后就找不到了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333449 ubuntu11.04，用的unity的界面，微博客户端最小化后，在左边的工具条上没有相应图标，按alt+tab也切不出来，大家遇到过这样的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sorrowmay — 2011-05-30 17:00
<Colin-shzsc> ……论文大便总算搞停当了……
<Colin-shzsc> 答辩
<jiero> 内联真的不是什么坏事，只要内部团结创新搞活动就好，
<jiero> 现在中国不是被阻隔，而是无动力。
<jyfl987> 关键是伊朗人也搞自主研发的猫腻阿 互联网本来就可以切断嘛
<kowalski> exit
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 别忘了小浪底之前还有三门峡
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: lol
<yao_ziyuan> 效率真高, 他们现在修正了: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=708921
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 708921 in wqy-microhei-fonts "Chinese small font in Fedora 15's Firefox not as good as that of Ubuntu's" [High,New]
<lian> 使用LINUX 忘记一切使用计算机的习惯
<ayaka> 考完政治，空气真新鲜，不要说谎话了
<jiero> lian: 用linux很大范畴内无习惯。
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 我经常会试图在 win 下面 ls
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 总有一两个例外——或者你搞个windows版本terminal认识ls的
<Colin-shzsc> 我直接在办公室机子的 PATH 变量里加进了 cygwin 的 bin 目录
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 我直接在办公室机子的 PATH 变量里加进了 cygwin 的 bin 目录（刚才忘记点名了……）
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 我都不知道什么是 cygwin～
<Guest85776> Have someone here？
<WUJIE> gedit卸载了，不会有事吧
<jiero> WUJIE: ...
<WUJIE> gedit卸载了，不会有事吧??
<jiero> WUJIE: 卸载了之后有事——你在图形下需要重置一个默认文本编辑
<wzlxx> github上面自己曾经建立的项目删除过之后历史里还会有，怎么完全删除？
<Guest66076> WUJIE:  为什么要卸载掉gedit呢？
<barcastar> 谁会在11，04下安装tweak啊？
<WUJIE> gedit乱码，leafpad不会，怎么重置呢
<Guest66076> barcastar: 在tweak官网里下载最新版tweak，安装即可。
<crose> WUJIE: 装了leafpad就不需要了吧，会自动关联的
<WUJIE> 哦，还好，就怕用ls
<barcastar> Guest66076: 我下载来了，安装到时候会开启软件中心，但是安装需要手动点击才行，而且，貌似没有进度……
<WUJIE> ubuntu tweak额，可以自动更新的啊
<Guest66076> 话说我用了kubuntu，就没用过tweak了。
<crose> barcastar: 装gdebi-gtk，然后打开方式选gdebi，或者终端dpkg -i
<barcastar> WUJIE: 我是下载到最新版本到11.04，还没来及更新……
<barcastar> crose: 这个是什么意思
<lemonhall> Ubuntu有没有软路由软件？
<crose> barcastar: 什么什么意思
<WUJIE> 哦，我偷渡到fedora15这里了
<lemonhall> 比较方便配置的那种，有WEB界面的
<barcastar> crose: 就是你说到那个，我没看懂
<crose> 软件中心搜索gdebi-gtk装上，然后右键下的deb选gdebi，要不终端运行sudo dpkg -i 某某.deb
<WUJIE> fedora15现在bug好多，天天被论坛骂，内核也会有BUG，
<lian> 不会用 自然BUG多
<lian> 这样 的人还是用UBUNTU
<WUJIE> 不仅仅是这个，linux内核加载会中途死掉
<lian> 我的没任何问题
<lian> 更新下内核就就行
<Guest66076> 用过opensuse。不习惯其软件包管理，只好转回kubuntu了。
<lian> 如果这些都不会 玩不会LINUX
<WUJIE> 你更新显卡后就知道了，内核加载会出问题，尤其是2.6.29
<lemonhall> FEDORA15的BUG是很多。。。。。
<lemonhall> 当然很多问题其实不怪FEDORA。。怪GNOME3
<lian> sudo apt-get迟早会让你报废
<jiero> 有没有专门为了应用程序优化的Linux，不是总变动核心的
<WUJIE> 2.6.39，说错了
<crose> WUJIE: 2.6.29？
<lian> 我都是源代码编译的
<WUJIE> 2.6.39
<crose> WUJIE: ……
<WUJIE> 比2.6.38更卡
<crose> WUJIE: 用新东西有问题是难免的
<lian> FEDORA 追求的是新
<lian> 哪过技术不是FEDORA最先用
<WUJIE> 是额
<crose> WUJIE: fedora本来就是给红帽当炮灰的
<lian> 稳定 DEBIAN
<crose> :P
<WUJIE> gnome3.1.1
<blueghost> 松鼠在吗
<blueghost> 我的 mpd 有问题
<blueghost> ERROR: problems decoding "Alan Jackson 艾伦·杰克逊-《Precious Memories》/09 - What A Friend We Have In Jesus.mp3"
<lian> 如果只是应用 用UBUNTU 比较好
<blueghost> 这个是什么问题， 谁指导
<WUJIE> 用那个什么自动bug报告工具，真搞笑，上报就会崩溃
<blueghost> lian:) 如果只是应用， 用 windows 就好
<lian> 如果想好好学习下 还是用FEDORA
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 我上报过一次， 没崩溃
<jiero> WUJIE: 你是？
<jiero> WUJIE: Fedora 16？
<lian> 你不想盗版
<WUJIE> 15？？
<lian> GNOME3其实挺烂的
<blueghost> 我的 mpd 有问题
<blueghost> ERROR: problems decoding "Alan Jackson 艾伦·杰克逊-《Precious Memories》/09 - What A Friend We Have In Jesus.mp3"
<lian> 虽然 很喜欢GNOME
<jiero> blueghost: 我的根本不能用了
<blueghost> lian:) 比不过 unity 烂
<jiero> blueghost: 算了，到处都是音乐播放器～
<lian> 图标大的跟个什么一样 大的要死
<blueghost> jiero:) 我可是 重启之前还可以的
<NoIE> lian: 个人喜好吧？
<lian> 关机都不提供  还隐藏
<WUJIE> unity那个快速查找竟然没中文搜索
<Guest66076> 不习惯gnome3，换KDE吧！
<lian> KDE 我怎么也不会换的
<blueghost> jiero:) 给回上午给你的配置， 我重启后，配置文件乱了
<lian> 对C++ 表示 不信任
<Guest66076> gnome3应该是为了平板桌面铺路吧！
<WUJIE> KDE会把gnome搞糟
<lian> 对
<lian> 他要 兼容平板的操作习惯了
<crose> 继续用gnome2
<Guest66076> KDE和gnome用在一个系统，肯定很糟糕。
<lian> 完全不管我们桌面用户了
<WUJIE> 是额，想安卓平板
<WUJIE> 我们被抛弃了
<lian> 如果在过两个版本 还这样 果断放弃
<lian> XFCE LXDE 投奔他们去
<blueghost> lian:) 用 e17
<WUJIE> 深度linux
<blueghost> lian:) 投奔 e17
<jiero> lian: LXDE是台湾的，但是其fm现在重写进行不算快。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 又能听mpd 了
<lian> 如果不都不行就字符界面 不回来了
<jiero> blueghost: 我忘记了
<lian> 太让人失望了
<palomino|working> xfce也变慢了
<WUJIE> 用红旗吧
<blueghost> jiero:) 我找回来了
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 你非常爱国 +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<WUJIE> 呵呵。KDE额
<lemonhall> 有人知道哪里有比较方便的WEBADMIN么？为LINUX设计的
<jiero> blueghost: 恭喜
<lian> 我还等着 WAYLAND + GNOME3 牛B 下的
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 小心红旗加了监视软件
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 小心红旗加了监视软件
<lian> 看来没戏了
<blueghost> WUJIE:) 装了 红旗， 小心你的言行
<lian> 用国产  要文明上网
<WUJIE> 我爱国，我用火星语
<WUJIE> @#@！@#%#@@……&……#@￥%&*……%#@#%……&
<lian> GNOME 太不给力了
<lian> 跳 啊 跳 啊  居然给我个这东西
<WUJIE> ubuntu11.10还会用那个u界面，鄙视
<blueghost> lian:) 用 e17
<blueghost> lian:) 用 e17
<WUJIE> 用视窗
<WUJIE> 基于linux内核的，win7@@
<lemonhall> jiero: !!!
<jiero> blueghost: 我又回到了原始的 aqualung，这是我linux下用的第三久的音乐播放器
<jiero> lemonhall: 我看到你了。
<jiero> lemonhall: 骗你的。
<blueghost> jiero:) 我就听 mpd，和我的 e17 非常和谐。
<WUJIE> 还是B播放器好
<Guest66076> Amarok。
<jiero> Amarok只在用KDE4最频繁时用过。
<lian> E17 好用不
<lian> 稳定
<WUJIE> 发现linux下的游戏真像70-80年代的
<WUJIE> 我还在玩企鹅滑雪呢
<jiero> WUJIE: 。。。
<lian> linux 那都扫描游戏
<jiero> WUJIE: 。。。80年代。。。
<lian> 烂不好玩了的
<Guest66076> WUJIE: 不在linux下玩游戏。玩游戏爽的还是在win下
<WUJIE> 差不多
<crose> WUJIE: 不做画面党:P
<lian> 我就玩下模拟游戏
<WUJIE> linux用html5
<lian> fc mame
<lian> kof97
<jiero> 。。。日本人做的游戏没意思
<jiero> 玩的觉得好的日本游戏是mario2 彩虹岛 mario 64 mario doctor 萨尔达 时光笛
<lian> 你玩的好多游戏都是日本做的
<jiero> 其他日本游戏。。。都是玩完就丢掉了
<jiero> 日本做的大多无聊。
<jiero> lian: 你知道我？
<lian> e17用什么语言开发的
<jiero> e17 C++吧。
<lian> 童年 红白机
<lian> 街机
<lian> 这些都是
<lian> C++ 么推荐
<jiero> lian: 童年我有红白，但喜欢的不是日本游戏。
<WUJIE> 玩dos了
<WUJIE> 仙剑
<jiero> lian: 然后用电脑，喜欢的不是日本游戏
<lian> 就没玩过
<lian> 这不可能
<WUJIE> 无敌版游戏额
<jiero> 呃。。。
<WUJIE> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> WUJIE: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<WUJIE> 在不在
<WUJIE> ？？？！！@@@
<jiero> pocoyo: I love you
<WUJIE> 我？？
<WUJIE> 我在想，不用win会不会难过，结果难过了
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> i love all
<Guest66076> 不用win会难过？
<WUJIE> 恩
<WUJIE> 发现linux3.0-rc1来了http://www.kernel.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Linux Kernel Archives
<jiero> blueghost: ?
<Guest66076> 2.6.40没有吗？直接跳到3.0了？
<Guest66076> 或者是分两线开发的？
<WUJIE> 3.0-rc来个，估计fedora15过几天又要更新了
<wzssyqa> 无聊，刷什么版本啊
<jiero> 论坛里的poet在这里叫什么？
<Guest66076> 我想知道，GTALK群里的人，有多少在IRC的。
<microcai> WUJIE:  F16 才会用上   3.0
<WUJIE> 什么额？
<WUJIE> 哦
<WUJIE> fedora16已经可以升级到了，不过不稳定不用
<jiero> 最喜欢的是什么？
<WUJIE> 什么？？
<WUJIE> 最喜欢日
<Guest66076> ……
<WUJIE> 爽啊
<jiero> WUJIE: 呃。好吧。
<WUJIE> :-)
<WUJIE> 来额
 * jiero 没日过人。
<WUJIE> 我日你
 * jiero 抱住WUJIE，不准动。
 * jiero 觉得今天好安静。
<WUJIE> 哦，
<WUJIE> K在想什么呢
<cbxyh> 55555 谁会配置BOCHS呀 教教我
 * jiero 发现工作不是那么难找。。。准备去应聘了。
<cbxyh> 什么工作呀
 * jiero 不适合你 cbxyh
<WUJIE> 肉体的还是？？
<jiero> cbxyh: 你学的什么
<cbxyh> 我什么都没学
<cbxyh> 你是学什么的呀
<jiero> cbxyh: 哦，那么去个技工学校学1年，然后干2年，然后学英语
<jiero> jiero: 现在学 印刷。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 请教C：：B如何进行多目录项目的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333457 是这样， 假如我有一个项目， 叫Pro， 然后Pro中使用了一些在自己编写的工具函数， 然后我想把所有的工具函数都放在Pro所在目录中的一个子目录util中， 于是我尝试着在新建文件的时候填写文件路径和文件名的时候加上文件 ...
<cbxyh> 哇  不错亚
<jiero> cbxyh 你是中学生？
<cbxyh> 求 bochs配置
<cbxyh> 不是
<cbxyh> 不上学了
<jiero> cbxyh: 哦。那就自己看着办了 :D
<cbxyh> 我按网上说的不行呀
<NoIE> 我下载了一个 mdf 转 iso 的工具。
<jiero> cbxyh: 我都不知道什么是 bochs
<NoIE> 我运行了一下，它就把我的一个 .mdf 文件改名为 .iso 文件了。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 恩。tremulous 1.2 还差11个音乐文件制作完成，到时候一起准备加香港服务器吧。
<NoIE> jiero: 呵呵，好的。
<WUJIE> http://bbs.news.163.com/photoview/0HMM0015/5859.html#p=758RHCRK0HMM0015
<cbxyh> 刚才停电了 谁知道怎么配置的给我说说
<cbxyh> 555555
<cbxyh> jiero  还在吗
<NoIE> mdf2iso 不能用怎么办？
<jiero> cbxyh: ...
<jiero> cbxyh: 我不知道啊。
<jiero> 内蒙古怎么了？大家谁知道？
<jiero> NoIE: 游戏？
<cbxyh> 哦
<wzlxx> 谁有项目，C的，想学linux下的C编程～
<wzlxx> github上有的可以推荐下～让我跟跟…
<metbsd> 我打算玩xubuntu，怎么样
<NoIE> jiero: 我下载的mdf镜像在 linux 里打不开。
<kowalski> sign
<ttisnaked> gnome３　扩展shell怎么安装　
<metbsd> ubuntu的apt-get能加速吗
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 那个本来不就很快了么。。
<metbsd> 能给apt-get配置aria2c用吗？
<snoop_fy> aria2c是么？
<ttisnaked> 6
<wzlxx> 谁有项目，C的，想学linux下的C编程～
<Guest66076> 没有
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 知足吧，找一个合适的源，那个速度已经很可以的了。。
<ttisnaked> 中科大　ipv６源　我这里早上都是２m／s　　很纠结　
 * kowalski 写代码满头大汗...
<barcastar> 原来有个挺好到英英词典软件的，在线使用的。今天重装了11.04之后，就再也找不到了呢？
<Guest66076> 海词词典不错的。
<Evanescence> 大家用wordpress的，有谁推荐个可以播放本地host上的视频的插件啊？
<barcastar> Guest66076: 记得10.10里面有个字典，好像是装系统自带的，11.04里没有了……
<barcastar> 我能上10.10到盘里找出来，安装吗？
<Guest66076> 恐怕会有依赖问题。
<^k^> 新⇨ 深度PK版 • 关于笔记本发热的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333461 ubuntu本身运行，热量不足为惧，可是用pinguy os 、linux mint ，ubuntu增强型衍生版的发热量就有点高了，不知道debian系的电源管理这几年有没有大的发展？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ac13456 — 2011-05-30 19:27
<Inode_LF>  /lastlog microcai
<Inode_LF> 无聊ing
<pocoyo> /lastlogInode_LF
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: /lastlog pocoyo
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 怎么没效果？
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 还真诡异了还
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: 那是因为锁什么聊天记录
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: s/锁/没
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: http://i.imgur.com/lYMBg.png
<microcai>  /lastlog Inode_LF
<microcai> .lastlog Inode_LF
<microcai> .lastlog
<microcai> #lastlog
<microcai> !lastlog
<microcai> !log
<lubotu2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
 * microcai 哈哈，被我测试出来了
<Guest66076> 这是干吗？
<cfy> edison0354:
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么刷机的?
<cfy> wzlxx:
<wzlxx> cfy: 咋了？
<edison0354> cfy: 我HTC，直接用recovery刷的
<cfy> wzlxx: 你是linux刷的android么?
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?
<wzlxx> cfy: 刚下载irssi去了
<wzlxx> cfy: 什么啊？
<edison0354> cfy: 用adb貌似也能刷机的，你啥牌子？
<cfy> wzlxx: 刷android啊.是win还是linux?
<cfy> edison0354: recovery是怎么刷?
<cfy> edison0354: htc a9191 g10
<cfy> edison0354: 还在买....
<wzlxx> 我可没有说过android啊…
<cfy> wzlxx: 你不是android?
<wzlxx> 手机？我的不是…我的是E2，很老的一个linux
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似linux能刷把
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦?你不是写了个一个android的软件么?!
<Guest66076> 据说N900可以在linux下终端刷机。
<cfy> 还找ee测试的?
<cfy> 听说android可以.否则那些人怎么开发?
<wzlxx> cfy: 木有…
<wzlxx> cfy: 不是我…
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦...估计我搞错人了.呵呵
<cfy> edison0354: root破解没?
<edison0354> cfy: 一会儿，游戏ing
<cfy> edison0354: okay
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是搞C的吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我学过C
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～知道谁在github上有C项目不？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我是准备搞lisp的
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<cfy> wzlxx: 随便什么项目?
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯，简单点的最好…
<wzlxx> cfy: 不要CPP的…
<cfy> wzlxx: 有个开源的h3c的网络客户端
<cfy> wzssyqa: njit-client
<cfy> wzssyqa: 发错...
<cfy> wzlxx: njit-client
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过估计你用不到...
<edison0354> cfy: 额，首先，你又来了……
<cfy> edison0354: 回来了?
<edison0354> cfy: G10多少米啊？
<cfy> edison0354: 3000,算上套餐的.
<edison0354> cfy: recovery和spl用adb能刷的，全平台
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 16G卡,电池,充电器啥的
<edison0354> cfy: G10是desire z？
<cfy> edison0354: 咋了?
<cfy> edison0354: hd吧
<edison0354> cfy: DHD啊？
<cfy> edison0354: 你跟我说说吧.
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂这些,求科普
<cfy> 我还没完全买好.
<edison0354> cfy: 没啥说的，很简单的……
<cfy> 钱暂时淘宝里没付掉....
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得a9191 g10不错.同学也在用
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过，只用过DZ
<edison0354> cfy: 又是一个淘宝买的……
<cfy> edison0354: 那去哪里买?
<edison0354> cfy: 反正我是不会在淘宝买电子产品的
<cfy> edison0354: why?
<cfy> edison0354: 那你在哪里买的?
<cfy> edison0354: 你有没有用到fastboot?
<Guest66076> 电子产品在京东商城买会好很多。
<edison0354> cfy: fastboot就是spl
<cfy> edison0354: spl?
<edison0354> cfy: 反正就那东西……
<edison0354> cfy: 爪机到手了你就知道了，很简单的……
<edison0354> cfy: 比你那神马common lisp简单的多……
<edison0354> cfy: 现在说你也不知道啥意思……
<cfy> edison0354: 那不会
<edison0354> cfy: 说了也白说……到手你就知道了……
<cfy> edison0354: common lisp简单的...
<cfy> edison0354: 那你告诉我要下哪些东西,我先下载起来
<edison0354> cfy: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-9LOS21LcD8/
<cfy> edison0354: 对了.买来不会不能刷,或者不能破解啥的吧
<edison0354> cfy: 没啥要下的，就想用啥rom就下个就行了
<cfy> edison0354: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8144012721
<edison0354> cfy: 不要破解的
<edison0354> cfy: HTC的很简单的……
<cfy> edison0354: 你的那个我打不开...
<cfy> edison0354: root权限呢?
<metbsd> 知足我就不玩linux了，真的
<metbsd> snoop_fy,
<edison0354> cfy: root装个软件就破解了……更简单……
<snoop_fy> metbsd: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧.到手了再问你....
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/install-ubuntu-on-the-htc-desire-hd/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu running natively on the HTC Desire HD
<metbsd> snoop_fy, 知足我win xp算了啊，我想你也是
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 额。。。
<cfy> edison0354: developer.android.com打不开?被墙了?
<edison0354> cfy: 必然
<cfy> edison0354: why...
<edison0354> cfy: android的git也墙的
<cfy> edison0354: fuck...
<edison0354> cfy: 可能是Google site做的？跟chromium os一样
<metbsd>  其实我说的那个apt-get加速器是有的
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧,我去开ssh......
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，puff的ssh只要30大洋一年……
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 你是不是说apt-get的下载速度，那个真的很快了，等你过个一年就不会老折腾这个软件那个软件了，那个时候你会装上那些你必须要的软件，然后很长时间都懒的去更新自己的系统，怕折腾的。。
<cfy> edison0354: 啥意思?
<edison0354> cfy: 啊，ssh帐号啊
<metbsd> snoop_fy, 不好意思，还在折腾阶段
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.我用 github的.
<cfy> edison0354: github不是够用了?
<edison0354> cfy: 免费的？
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 恩，看的出来，推荐你gentoo，哈哈，这个可以多线程下载
<metbsd> snoop_fy, 最近玩了bsd,fedora,centos,接下来就是xubuntu
<cfy> edison0354: 300M还不够你写啊?要外链的话用google code嘛
<edison0354> cfy: 不慢吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 是的,如果你代码公开的话
<cfy> edison0354: 有不是浏览网页,一个push,pull能怎么慢?
<cfy> edison0354: s/有不是/又不是/
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你只用来github啊？
<metbsd> gentoo对我就意味着无止境的编译，我机器不够快
<cfy> edison0354: 那你干啥......放点啥东西?
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 恩，当你习惯了这个速度以后，你就会有我这个感觉，apt-get真的很快了
<edison0354> cfy: 我说用ssh帐号翻墙……
<cbxyh> 各位老大 怎么配置BOCHS呀
<Guest66076> 下位回答
<myke2> MaskRay: 一般情况是x[i] + x[j] >= w[i][j]
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有x[i] >= 0, 求x[1] + x[2] + ... + x[n]的min
<barcastar> ubuntu里面有没有好的法语字典啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我告诉你如何构图, 理由帮我想一个, 我想到一个很不自然
<MaskRay> myke2: 前几天那个 w[u]+w[v] 是怎么做的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我就是说改成一般情况
<myke2> MaskRay: x[i] + x[j] >= w[i][j]
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来是w[i][j] = K
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样, 为方便起见, 写成x[i] + x[j] >= 2 * w[i][j]
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样构图
<myke2> MaskRay: 做二部图, X[1..n], Y[1..n], 边X[i]Y[j]和边X[j]Y[i]有权w[i][j] (不妨设w是对称矩阵, 否则可以用max(w[i][j], w[j][i])代替w[i][j]和w[j][i]), 答案就是最大权匹配大小
<MaskRay> myke2: 看不懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先可以设w是对称的, 就是说w[i][j] = w[j][i]
<MaskRay> apt-get 确实挺快的，但功能不如 emerge，emerge 计算依赖太慢了
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • Gnome3自动重启今天出现两次了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333463 当时正在使用firefox4和empathy，正觉的爽，突然屏幕一黑闪现tty1然后就到gdm登录界面了，今天出现两次了，什么情况。。。和我把hal剃了有关系吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-05-30 20:30
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为x[i] + x[j] >= w[i][j], x[i] + x[j] >= w[j][i], 这个关系对称的.
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为时无向图？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我已经把问题改变了
<myke2> MaskRay: 问题是:
<microcai> MaskRay:  !!!
<myke2> MaskRay: 在约束x[i] + x[j] >= w[i][j]的条件下
<microcai> MaskRay: 那是你 CPU 慢！
<myke2> MaskRay: 求x[1] + x[2] + ... + x[n]的min
<MaskRay> microcai: 感觉上 emerge 算依赖确实挺慢的
<myke2> MaskRay: 在约束x[i] + x[j] >= 2 * w[i][j]的约束下
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样的问题比原来问题更加强, 原来都是w[i][j] = 0.5 * K的特殊情况
<Guest66076> ^k^: 这种情况我也遇到过几次。都是在用chromium的时候。现在换成opera了。就没再遇到这种情况。
<MaskRay> microcai: apt 有没有 world 的概念
<^k^> Guest66076, 在哪儿？  ㍬ 
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后, 构造的二分图就是 w[i][j] == X[i]和Y[j]连边的权
<xiangfu> ^k^ hi
<myke2> MaskRay: 求最大权匹配, 答案就是x[1] + x[2] + ... + x[n]的最小值
<^k^> xiangfu, 好  ㍬ 
<barcastar> 看来今天是讲天书的日子……
<MaskRay> myke2: 左边1~n，右边1~n？
<Guest66076> ^k^: 我系统kubuntu 11.04。chromium dev 13.780.0。我猜是chromium不大稳定所致。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<^k^> Guest66076, 我喜欢计算机。  ㍬ 
<xiangfu> ^k^ fuck you
 * centerpoint .
<cfy> xiangfu: 脏话不好,哈哈
 * snoop_fy 。。
<xiangfu> cfy 试一试
<^k^> xiangfu, 你为什么如此吝啬？  ㍬ 
<xiangfu> 哈哈。
<centerpoint> 我是为了插件而用firefox 的
<cfy> xiangfu: .......
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么求方案
<myke2> MaskRay: x[i] == X[i]的顶标 + Y[i]的顶标
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 我也喜欢计算机，但计算机有什么好啊，写代码能写出媳妇来么？
<^k^> snoop_fy, 也？  ㍬ 
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 你看你，这么多年，一直在这，也就你一个机器人，什么时候这里再出现个>k<或者<k>给我们看看
<centerpoint> linux下有没有可用的qq阿，linuxqq没log，mini webqq和webqq也没log 。pidgin qq 光让验证，eva登录不上。。。我该怎么办？
<^k^> snoop_fy, 我明白。  ㍬ 
<xiangfu> centerpoint, 不用QQ。
<billlee> centerpoint, google libqq-pidgin
<Guest66076> centerpoint: 不用qq。才是正道
<centerpoint> billlee: 我试试
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 明白了该怎么做啊？
 * billlee 泡 mm 还是要 qq 的
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样如果 X[i]<->Y[j]，那么 X[j]<->Y[i]?
<centerpoint> Guest66076: xiangfu 公司客户聊天记录是必须的
<snoop_fy> billlee: 其实也不一定
<^k^> snoop_fy, 您的真实姓名是什么？  ㍬ 
<xiangfu> centerpoint: 用windows :(
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 想知道吗？
<snoop_fy> billlee: 你可以找个写代码的妞
<centerpoint> xiangfu: 只能如此了
<^k^> snoop_fy, 是的，我想知道。  ㍬ 
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 想知道我也不告诉你
<Inode_LF> test
<pocoyo> : 有距离但我能感觉到你。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Inode_LF> faild
<hoxily> test
<pocoyo> : 刘若英向周杰伦求爱被拒，刘若英追问周杰伦为什么？周杰伦说，奶茶，我喜欢优乐美。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jzmer> 能不能帮忙看看 http://hi.baidu.com/qiangda_hrk/blog/item/f161458751325326c75cc366.html 中的三个“日期”刚才用http://dan.drydog.com/unixdatetime.html的日期转换发现不符合
<hoxily> 奶茶?刘若英吗?
<jzmer> 而且十六进制日期在当代应该是8位十六进制数
<jzmer> 而那上面时12位
<jzmer> s/时/是
<billlee> jzmer, 你怎么知道它用的日期格式是什么？
<jzmer> billlee: 我按照他那样改过sashost.dll，知道license上的时间
<jzmer> billlee:  而按照后8位数转出来的虽然不是很靠谱的时间，但也是不算太离谱的时间
<jzmer> billlee: 虽然明显前两个是2004年左右而最后那个是2009年左右
<centerpoint> billlee: 谢谢你让我知道了还有libqq plugin for pidgin
<jzmer> billlee: 不过可否赐教其他binary/hex/oct 的 date format?
<billlee> jzmer, date 只是很简单的数据，用自己的数据结构也很简单。
<jzmer> billlee: 关键是会不会那个date经过了编码过程
<jzmer> 然后需要解码回到原来十六进制的标准格式
<jzmer> 因为现在我不是想implement这个date数据，而是想看懂sashost.dll里面的日期数据
<billlee> jzmer, 反汇编？看看引用这个数据的函数？
<jzmer> billlee: ida pro 贵啊……
<Evanescence> 在博客上放视频，一般使用什么权限？754 还是多少？ 我使用wordpress插件无法播放视频，说是权限不行
<cfy> Evanescence: 看看你文件夹的权限
<jzmer> billlee: 就您处理这类date问题通常的经验看，可能是什么呢—— dissembler先不管
<Evanescence> cfy: drwxr-xr-x 4 root www-data 4096 2011-05-30 21:15 wp-uploads
<billlee> jzmer, 这样的小问题用 OllyDebug 就够了
<Evanescence> cfy: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 2011-05-30 21:17 www
<cfy> Evanescence: 这就不明白了.我不懂
<myke2> jzmer: IDE pro 是 windows 下很常见的工具?
<soiamso> Evanescence: 可以用扩展的权限管理，
<jzmer> myke2: 时 ida pro
 * jiero 奉劝大家不要投入到未完成游戏中-比如0.A.D.和Unknown Horizons
<myke2> jiero: 恩, 写错了
<Evanescence> soiamso: 什么扩展的？
<jiero> myke2: 我明白
<soiamso>  Evanescence 你用什么系统的？
<Evanescence> soiamso: ubuntu
<billlee> jzmer, 我没什么经验，如果是我可能会用平台提供的格式，你看看 windows 下的时间格式吧，不过我也很可能自己随便写个数据结构，毕竟是这么简单的数据。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 去看 apparmor
<Evanescence> soiamso: 恩
<jzmer> billlee: 刚才查了一下 windows 的 date format 跟 unix 的 是不一样的。谢谢
<billlee> 有人用过 pyQt 吗？
<Guest66076> 没用过。
<jiero> 有人去Linux Game Database了么。我在那里乱喷。
<xxc> 无聊的一天
<NoIE> 总算玩上《模拟人生：世代》了。游戏的镜像只能在 win 下打开，所以我用虚拟机为镜像解压缩。
<NoIE> 《世代》中可以调整女性的胸围。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 耍MakeHuman了吗？
<NoIE> jiero: 恩。
<NoIE> 恩？
<jiero> NoIE: MakeHuman是我见过最简单的人体建模——胸围啥的算小事情。。
<jiero> 萝莉什么的随意作
<lemonhall> 好累啊
<lemonhall> 看了一个晚上的RouterOs的资料，发觉。。。。还是傻瓜路由器好用。。。。
<lemonhall> 这么高级的玩意儿，功能真得多得我用不上啊用不上
<jiero> lemonhall: 不懂的同意
<jiero> lemonhall: 傻瓜就用傻瓜喜欢的
<edison0354> NoIE: 3D定制少女和3D定制女仆表示无鸭梨
<NoIE> edison0354: wine 吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: WIN里跑都吃力，你还wine……
 * jiero 都给我测试MakeHuman去。
<lemonhall> jiero: 给我一个妹子，我马上给你测试
<jiero> lemonhall: 妹子自己搞才好
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, robot怎么O(n)扫描出每个点最左边最右边能炸到的
 * jiero 又开始 dungeon crawl 了， 瞬杀无数法师。
 * jiero 半小时闯到第九层，烧法书 5本
<MaskRay> myke2: 2010/2011?
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是一样的?
<iGnome> jiero: 老玩没质量的
<jiero> iGnome: FPS都没质量。。。
<jiero> 所有的都轻飘飘
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 你怎么刷的android?
<cfy> iGnome: linux or windows?
<iGnome> etqw还可以嘛
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<iGnome> cfy: 找abing
<cfy> iGnome: 你怎么刷的?
<cfy> iGnome: abing是谁阿?
<iGnome> 刷，是复制一个文件上去，然后进入recovery模式
<cfy> iGnome: 问题在于你是linux刷还是win?
<MaskRay> myke2: 20 我 n^2 做法。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 2011 我 n^2 做法。。
<iGnome> 和系统没啥关系啊
<iGnome> 复制到sd卡
<cfy> iGnome: 有关系.用win刷,我感觉很不爽
<cfy> iGnome: 那root权限有没?
<iGnome> 那是你用win的烂软件。
<iGnome> 这不要软件的啊
<cfy> iGnome: 能获取root权限么?
<iGnome> 当然要root
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: cqx把这个更新一笔带过
<iGnome> Z4root 或者永久root
<myke2> MaskRay: 说左右更新下就ok
<cfy> iGnome: 哦...
<cfy> iGnome: 你是啥型号的?
<iGnome> G7 G4
<MaskRay> myke2: 只会 n^2
<cfy> iGnome: 你有没有在跑perl?
<Evanescence> 怎么检查一张图片是否完整？我从一个硬盘上回复图片回来，有很多的图片打开错误了，我想写个脚本检测，然后删除，有没有检测图片完整的命令啊？
<billlee> Evanescence, 这么奇怪的需求应该没有专门的命令吧，可以考虑用C调用图片库来尝试打开图片，出问题的返回一个错误。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔， cfy要买DHD了……
<Evanescence> billlee: 这么麻烦啊？那C要怎么写啊？
<jyf1987> 在中国有一个最凶残的人，名叫活活，因为我们常看到或听到：活活把人打死了、活活把人逼死了、活活把人气死了、活活把人急死了……在中国，有一个最可怜的 人，名叫活活，因为我们也常看到或听到：活活被打死了、活活被急死了、活活被逼死了、活活被气死了、活活被笑死了....(@法制晚报)
<billlee> Evanescence, 我没用过什么图片库，只是提供一个思路。你还是找找相关库的 reference 吧。
<Evanescence> billlee: 我都不会写C，很麻烦啊，还是继续找命令吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: DHD是啥？
<billlee> Evanescence, python 也能调用 C 库的，我记得有一个很方便的 python 库
<cbxyh> 老大们  怎么配置BOCHS呀
<lemonhall> jiero: 大致看懂了，流量整形的功能比较强大
<Evanescence> billlee: 不会编程这玩意儿，
<ofan> jyf..
<jiero> lemonhall: 我是牛
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<billlee> Evanescence, 那可以用一些图片处理命令（比如 convert, 让它转换），然后用脚本检查是否出错。
 * jiero 又一个收费游戏登录 Ubuntu 软件商店
 * jiero 预感 ：Ubuntu母公司将成为销售商 第一个bug已经不在
<edison0354> jiero: 额
<xiamx> dropbox 用上 indicator了
<lemonhall> jiero: 衷心希望UBUNTU能越做越好，做得像MAC一样好用就好了
 * lemonhall 话说我现在用WIN7竟然都习惯把鼠标往屏幕左边缘放，想得到当下运行程序的列表，或者新启动一个CHROME窗口。。。。
 * microcai 希望 ubuntu 越做越开放，能像微软那样开源几个东西就好咯
<jiero> 。。。
 * lemonhall 我被Unity毒害而来
 * jiero 发现Ubuntu开了源都比微软名声差。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 没看懂什么意思
<kog1> 我不太喜欢Unity
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我习惯去右下角的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 因为我的窗口缩略的触发角在右下角……
<Guest66076> 用KDE的表示淡定
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我只有MAC才是启动器在左边的
<jiero> edison0354: 我习惯去左上角，因为GNOME-Shell设了角落，我才在Compiz里设的。
<jiero> 我是少数先用了GNOME-shell角落才知道compiz有这个的人
<edison0354> jiero: 我从用MAC开始，缩略窗口就在右下角……左上角一直是显示桌面的……
<Guest66076> 我习惯把窗口缩略图的触发点设在左上角。
<jiero> edison0354: 我用tiger是好像没有这个？
<xiamx> wine1.3变成stable了
<edison0354> lemonhall: win把任务栏扔左面的话很不伦不类的……
<edison0354> jiero: 没用过tiger……
<lemonhall> xiamx: Gnome3是强制让你把鼠标往左上角移动。。。我WIN7也把任务栏拖到上面去了。。。。UBUNTU现在让我养成了喜欢把鼠标直接看都不看就往左边靠的习惯。。。GNOME3不给力
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是放到上面的。。XP很早就开始这么做了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 原来如此
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好难受啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且没啥区别啊，又不会省空间
<edison0354> lemonhall: MAC的DOCK放下面太浪费空间了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有区别啊，尽量让几个系统的操作习惯接近些啊。。。。。
<MaskRay> e17 怎么配置输入法
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这样任务栏都在上面，我换系统之后就不会一会儿找上面，一会儿找下面，纠结了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那样我会在上面找global menu的……
<microcai> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sHnZY8DSCqsJ:lwn.net/SubscriberLink/444336/86ac80dfae5f3d70/+&cd=3&hl=zh-CN&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=encrypted.google.com
<microcai> 爆炸新闻
<microcai> 付费内容用 google 居然能免费看
<edison0354> lemonhall: 上面有东西的话我会习惯性的去找全局菜单……
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 那是网站没做好
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.pc-freeware.com/soft/global-menu-windows-7
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这都有啊……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那么就用这个软件吧，我刚搜到的
<lemonhall> microcai: CACHE访问不了，你在国外？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你那链接也墙了？
<microcai> lemonhall: 天朝
<microcai> lemonhall: 而且没用 VPN
 * billlee 自从我上网起， Google Cache 就没工作过
<edison0354> billlee: ……
<kog1> 今天linuxDeepin都被干了
<edison0354> kog1: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是
<Inode_LF> 有人用了gentoo_for_mac_os_X么，哪里有这个包呢，emerge -S 和google都没有，
<Guest66076> GFW实在太强了
<jiero> 哦。
<xiamx> 希望神人能做出个 windows的globalmenu
<lemonhall> 我现在已经出不去了。。。。哪里有方法现在可以让我出去的。。。
<ofan> cache都被墙了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你那发的链接是个啥啊
<lemonhall> 翻不出去了
<edison0354> ofan: 一直被墙啊
<Inode_LF> xiamx: 神才不做 那玩意呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我发的那个连接我自己都看不到啊
<kog1> 悲哀阿～～
<jiero> 我发现我的系统主题只有2个了。才一张。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是个搜索页，啥也没
<jiero> 喂喂喂。Debian怎么装Ubuntu的主题啊。。。
<jiero> 我想要Ubuntu的主题。。。
<lainme> microcai: 本来就能看啊。"If you enjoy this article, please consider accepting the trial offer on the right."
<myke2> MaskRay: Hi
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那看来是木有WIN7的 global menu了。。这个搜索页面的SEO卫冕也做得太好了
<jiero> 不是human那个，是其他的社区的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……很多做的好的……
 * xiamx 想试试看
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有嘛？给我找一个来看看
<edison0354> lemonhall: 微软做全局菜单就是搬起石头砸自己脚了……
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你去写个出来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个ribbon做的越来越垃圾了……
<MaskRay> myke2: hi
<lemonhall> edison0354: UBUNTU11.04现在就是不稳定
<Inode_LF> microcai: 晓得怎样用苹果格式的文件么，官网上说要装gentoo for mac os x,可是搜不到这个包呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是UNITY不稳定
<edison0354> cfy: 你又来了
<edison0354> Inode_LF: dmg？
<Inode_LF> microcai: dmg格式的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 12.04的时候估计BUG会被找完，然后12.10乐观估计，代码会被重构
<Inode_LF> edison0354: 恩啦
<cfy> edison0354: 唉..
<ofan> edison0354: http://douban.fm/?start=971019gd79cg0&cid=0  来唱红歌..
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实我想知道有没有瘟妻的wm的管理工具
<edison0354> ofan: 只听local music
<iGnome> edison0354: 你可以跑gtk嘛。
<iGnome> gtk_window_set_keep_above(GTK_WINDOW(pWindow),TRUE);
<edison0354> iGnome: ……
<edison0354> iGnome: 你知道我想干啥啊……
<edison0354> iGnome: 不过操作wm也只有这一件事了……
 * jiero 神无所不至
<iGnome> 控制窗口？
<edison0354> iGnome: set_keep_above啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: gnome?
<ofan> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 瘟妻
<lemonhall> edison0354: gnome?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 瘟妻……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我知道啊，WIN7不是也可以装gnome和KDE么？
<myke2> lemonhall: 牛
<myke2> lemonhall: windows装gnome
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: GTK和QT还好，你要拉个GNOME,KDE起来……
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://windows.kde.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: KDE Windows Initiative - Welcome to The KDE on Windows Initiative
<MeaCulpa2> 1KDE可以
<MeaCulpa2> gnome不行吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我知道这个
<lemonhall> edison0354: GNOME有过这种计划的。。。但是我没装过。。我找找
<MeaCulpa2> KDE也只是那些app可以在Windows上跑
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome也有，都是cygwin的……你懂的……
<myke2> edison0354: cygwin!!!!!
<MeaCulpa2> edison0354: KDE不是cygwin
<edison0354> myke2: 你懂的……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa2: 你咋2了？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa2: 1号呢？直接就2了？
<silverzhao> 大家好，求教一个问题，现在的autoproxy接管了firefox的代理设置，那我想要自定义代理服务器应该怎么弄呢？
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MeaCulpa2> edison0354: 1在单位呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧
<MeaCulpa2> cygwin个磋货早过时了...
<silverzhao> 我们学校代理用的是pac脚本。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa2: ……
<aaronyy> cygwin还不如虚拟机阿
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa2: 你2了，大叔
<jin0828> 哈哈哈~台机终于和我的笔记本一样啦~~~
<myke2> 真希望windows下的tiling wm能好点
<edison0354> aaronyy: 额，第一次见你说话
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa2: 不用 cygwin 用什么？
<silverzhao> pac用来判断是否校内网址，如果不是的话，就启用代理，否则直连。
<edison0354> aaronyy: 以至于我曾经一度认为你是阿荣的马甲
<edison0354> MaskRay: 用native的QT呗
<aaronyy> 我最近才上这个channel的吧
<MeaCulpa2> MaskRay: KDE是Mingw或者msvc编译的Native
<Mea_Culpa> 其实吧，Windows是cygwin出来的Linux
<aaronyy> vmware和vbox都可以无缝模式的阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.windows7.cc/windows-7-software/windows-7-virtual-desktop-manager/
<Colin-shzsc> 我都把办公室 win 机器的 PATH 变量里直接写进 cygwin 的 bin 目录，cmd 下面直接 ls 和 axel
<MaskRay> edison0354: native……那不是要到处从官网下载
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次那个并查集的题我知道我的陷阱在哪里了, j + f(j) > i的j不需要立马T掉的, 只要保证每次询问操作给正确答案就ok了, 这个很神奇, 类似线段树的lazy
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 狠……
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 我是反过来的……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 猜的……
<Mea_Culpa> Colin-shzsc: 试试看gnuwin32
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是指询问 i 得到的 j 可能 > i ?
<Mea_Culpa> Colin-shzsc: ls 和 axel都有native client...
<Colin-shzsc> 额，我可能说的有歧义，我是在 win 的 PATH 变量里写进了 cygwin 的 bin 目录
<myke2> MaskRay: 我对数据结构想的太死了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我想维护好所有的j, 然后询问操作给正确答案
 * Mea_Culpa 对着一位雌性使劲放电，口中喃喃道：“我注意你很久了...” 又打死一只蚊子
 * microcai 你是炮姐？
<lemonhall> Mea_Culpa: 【啊，我爱你爱的想死】。。。。。你应该这样对她说~
<MaskRay> Mea_Culpa: 吻她一下。。。
<iGnome> 居然是一个电蚊拍成精。。
<lemonhall>  edison0354我不是很喜欢
<Mea_Culpa> haha
<lemonhall> edison0354:  VDESKTOP这个东西
<iGnome> cfy: 有啥电影
 * Mea_Culpa windows要是有个utf-8的cmd.exe就好了
 * jiero 我的天那。。。被个Psyche打了一下就进了Abyss。这也太离谱了。。。
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 啥游戏
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我用过，不是很好
<jiero> Mea_Culpa: dungeon crawl
<iGnome> jiero: 来用hamachi啥的，搞一个etqw的服务器不
<jiero> ...
<jiero> iGnome: 你搞吧。我连到国内就卡死了
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.windows7hacker.com/index.php/2009/09/how-to-make-a-window-stay-always-on-top-in-windows-7/
<iGnome> iPeipei: 配朵。上次找你。
<iGnome> jiero: 你。。哪里哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个功能比较少的，挺不错的
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 哦，干嘛不玩Stone Soup
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: Crawl的fork
<jiero> Mea_Culpa: 就是那个。
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: -_-!
<Mea_Culpa> 那个不像nethack那样严酷，不错
<jiero> Mea_Culpa: debian 包叫做 crawl
<silverzhao> cjb.net是不是挂了？
<Mea_Culpa> etqw不爽，直接ET吧
<jiero> Mea_Culpa, iGnome: 过几天Tremulous 1.2发布了一起去香港服务器
<aaronyy> iGnome, 看whois就知道了阿
<iGnome> 年纪大了。希望靠机器杀人了。不肉搏。 Mea_Culpa
<cfy> iGnome: 这个...不太清楚了
<iGnome> 看嘛
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 柯南剧场版 10月出
<iGnome> 目前。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我能用common lisp给android开发么?
<iGnome> 。这我可不知道。那lisp的，更不知道
<iGnome> 开发了，没钱收。搞屁
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 我没怎么玩过Tremulous,现在基于ioquake3么？
<cfy> iGnome 神阿,你在我心中一直是万能的...
<iGnome> 你找 abing
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 年纪大了就甩Mortar啊
<jiero> Mea_Culpa:  是。
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 年纪大了就扔枪榴弹啊
<jiero> http://janvanderweg.com/pics/tremulous/?M=D
<iGnome> 我要开机器人打你。 Mea_Culpa
<jiero> 这是好多月前Tremulous的截图
<MaskRay> microcai: luit 的 sigsegv 问题：http://luy.li/2008/10/15/luit_ok/
<Mea_Culpa> 我最喜欢扔枪榴弹..
<iGnome> . 不是bot。别理解错了
<iGnome> 抛物线，是人类最原始的冲动。
<jiero> 石头。。。
<Mea_Culpa> 记得国内有一阵玩BF2142, 我就上去扔电磁干扰雷，盘盘前三，一人不杀
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 一般来说 怎么处理分区会比较好呢~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333480 说说你们认为比较好的分区方式吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 linzhi — 2011-05-30 22:33
<iGnome> 我的mortar，杀100+的记录，多的是。
 * Mea_Culpa 就是痴迷抛物线
 * jiero 才知道爱好相同。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: 看来是至少两年的 bug 了
<iGnome> 现在的et。都联网ban人的。不好玩
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 我喜欢任何FPS里的抛物线
 * iGnome 上次不该开全部auto-kill
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 甚至PlanetSide里面的榴弹枪
<iGnome> q3里面的抛物线，有屁用啊
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: PlanetSide里手雷Ghost相当爽
<jiero> PlanetSide我没玩过，我喜欢Tribes2
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 敌人都不知道我在哪里...我在山头扔200m手雷
<iGnome> 我去看看
<jiero> Mea_Culpa: o
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 中国人喜欢做狙击手，在山头扔狙击手手雷很有意思，看世间百态，被未知敌人攻击的反应
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 尤其有人回转身拿枪乱扫的...爆有意思
<lemonhall> edison0354: 虚拟桌面？我推荐微软自己做的一个100K的小玩意
<myke2> 最好有tiling wm
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有官方？
<Mea_Culpa> myke2: ? windows 3.1
<edison0354> lemonhall: 虚拟桌面无所谓，我是要always on top
<Mea_Culpa> myke2: 我觉得Windows的话，bb4win够用了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: urban Terror我喜欢的装备之一就是枪榴弹 7发弹药，2枚手雷，消音器，手枪，刀子*5
 * lemonhall 累死我了。。。决定不搞Router OS了。。。。换成国内的傻瓜软件，海蜘蛛。。。看上去功能更丰富。。。更实用
<iGnome> 画面丑的啊。 Mea_Culpa
<microcai> MaskRay: 这这个贱骨头不报告
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 还行啊，我那觉得还可以
<microcai> MaskRay: 我不用这个脚步的，我用了一定会修复的
<iGnome> 我要打不完的子弹的那种。 jiero
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 盒子又没画面的，无非就是看看热辣桌布
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<aaronyy> lemonhall, openwrt也不错吧？
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么是“脚步”
<edison0354> MaskRay: 脚本吧
<jiero> iGnome: 那就Red Eclipse 那种。。。无限弹药。
<microcai> MaskRay: 脚本
<microcai> MaskRay: stupid sunpinyin
<Mea_Culpa> RA3...
 * Mea_Culpa 哪天wine出来的steam可以用punkbuster就好了
<jiero> Xonotic也能无限弹药+喷射器+飞索，我喜欢
<jiero> 还有瞄准器
<iGnome> ExcessivePlus 模式
<MaskRay> e17 怎么配置输入法
<jiero> 飞弹准星锁定敌人2秒就秒杀
<iGnome> pb有lin客户端啊
<jiero> MaskRay: 需要设置吗
<edison0354> MaskRay: 输入法不是x11配置的？
 * iGnome 痛恨作弊器以及PB
<wzlxx> stumpwm是完全CL写的…
<MaskRay> edison0354: e17 怪
<iGnome> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3911417/Quake_3_Arena___Excessive_Plus___OSP_%5BENG%5D_%5B.iso%5D
<edison0354> iGnome: 海盗湾……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ewmh 不行，而且不支持 notification
 * jiero 喜欢打群架
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: pb有lin client,但是wine的游戏就杯具了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但它给了我启发，要用 key sequence，C-t 的用法就是它默认的
<Mea_Culpa> jiero: 握爪，非32+ player不去
<jiero> Mea_Culpa, iGnome: 建个Savage XR 服务器吧。
<iGnome> edison0354: 啥。
<jiero> 在中国
<iGnome> 。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵…
<iGnome> 那我都没玩过。没劲
<lemonhall> aaronyy: 那是家用路由
<roylez_> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7b3efe60jw1dhp7ktqfyhg.gif
<jiero> roylez主席。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacs 友好，默认就配置了 emacs xterm 的快捷键
<iGnome> 我要下载 excessive plus
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-t都是哪个WM可以用啊？
<roylez_> jiero: .
<iGnome> nnnd roylez_ 你进来就发图啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: emacs xterm?
<lemonhall> roylez: 为什么你发得图都这么催悲，都是狗。。。。。
<roylez_> iGnome: wr700n似乎有问题，折腾一晚上都不成。提交换货请求了...
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我放弃erc了，现在用irssi呵呵…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-t 用不大到
<iGnome> p   quake3-data                          - Quake III Arena数据文件安装程序
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7b3efe60jw1dhp7ia3d7ig.gif
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我现在多是ob了，还是用鼠标吧…
<wzlxx> 快捷键多了受不了了…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: jump-or-exec 没这功能是自虐。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> 确实…
<roylez_> iGnome: pak0.pk3哪里下？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不是说其他的WM实现的有点延迟嘛
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 没有sawfish的好用…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad 的 notification 也不好，一闪而过的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad stumpwm 都很快
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 应该可以设置时间吧…awesome的很好用，ob里就没有…
<iGnome> roylez_: cdrom
<iGnome> iso
<MaskRay> wzlxx: awesome 怎么 jump-or-exec？
<roylez_> iGnome: 你给我个链接？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 没有这样用…
<iGnome> 我又不是id的老板。 roylez_
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我把自己的窗口分布开，然后想要的时候就可以用W-j/k换了
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席。。。。。。你发得图片让我觉得你还是个本科生。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: MR的代码你见过么
<roylez_> iGnome: .....你是神，你是所有人和所有生物的老板
<iGnome> 以前论坛ftp有。 roylez_ lol
<iGnome> roylez_: join #quake 试试。 :D
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次我算是见识到了
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: stumpwm你用过没？cl写的～我刚装上，还没有试呢…
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道是否是放映的问题
<roylez_> iGnome: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/home/TualatriX/
<myke2> MaskRay: 最夸张的是我看见类似这样的代码
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<myke2> MaskRay: if condition then begin
<myke2> MaskRay:   foo;
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 用过，还配置过 jump-or-exec
<myke2> MaskRay:           end else begin
<iGnome> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/155908
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎样？
<MaskRay> myke2: 奇怪缩进
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 默认不绘制任何东西
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-t ? 会在右上角显示快捷键
<roylez_> iGnome: 叫你换地方，这鸟站还没打开
<MaskRay> wzlxx: notification 搞不来，所以放弃了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 然后从 sawfish 又用回了 tiling wm xmonad，结果 notification 还是不行
<iGnome> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?bb091.png
<iGnome> http://uploadpie.com/FYclw
<wzlxx> MaskRay: stumpwm也是平铺的啊…
<cn2dy> 差点想不起来密码
<iGnome> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86407
 * cn2dy 拜神拜大仙
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish的时候我emacs的标题总是变，所以每次都不准～
<cn2dy> iGnome:  神你肿么了？
<iGnome> We hate to say goodbye, but it's time to close up shop.  nnnnd kimag.de 死掉了。我说呢
<iGnome> 别人要看图
<cn2dy> iGnome:  img.ly啊
<iGnome> 额。我看看
<MaskRay> wzlxx: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/397726/
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ~/.sawfish/rc
<iGnome> 至今没打开。
<cn2dy> iGnome:  你笨
<iGnome> nnnnd
<cn2dy> iGnome:  topic里不是有那个imagebin.org么，也挂了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad 的 jump-or-exec 有个好处，如果有多个匹配，会轮流切换
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～呵呵…
<iGnome> 傻 tenzu。那是我缺省的
<iGnome> 一直最快，roylez说看不到
<cn2dy> iGnome:  你帖个我看看
<MaskRay> wzlxx: lisp 实在不会，所以不用sawfish 和 stumpwm，呵呵
<iGnome> 你去看我的pasteimg.pl。多久前就用这个了
<aaronyy> imgur.com比较好吧？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不会 lua，所以不用 awesome
<cn2dy> iGnome:  我都忘了存哪儿了
<iGnome> aaronyy: 那带js的。mechinize不搞js
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad 是 haskell 的，扩展非常多，所以就用它了
<MaskRay> 还有 wmii 什么用 shell 配置的，看着不舒服
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我看看你的配置去…
<sharpshooter> ...
<iGnome> MaskRay: 去fvwm吧。啥都可实现。
<myke2> iGnome: ad.开始了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 太难配置，支持 key sequence 吗
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我也不会你那个，sawfish的窗口总是会挡住tint2的…
<iGnome> 自己实现就是
<MaskRay> 配置文件的，fvwm 感觉乱糟糟的
<iGnome> 那你可以直接写perl。 MaskRay lol
<iKde> Come to Kde world, everything is possible!
<iGnome> iKde: 别胡说。
<iKde> Ok...
<iGnome> 先实现一个蓝屏。
<iKde> Nothing is impossible !
<myke2> iGnome: gnome的配置比较高级
<myke2> 这句话就错了
<Inode_LF1> 还说firefox慢 我现在在网吧 才发现ie可不是一般的慢 操
<microcai> iGnome:  yes >  /dev/fb0
<myke2> 应该是倒装
<cn2dy> Come to Gnome world, nothing is impossible!
<myke2> impossible is nothing.
<microcai> iGnome: 保证蓝屏
<iGnome> microcai: 那也不蓝
<iGnome> 黑
<MaskRay> iGnome: 以前还看到 5000 行的 fvwm 配置（单文件），震惊了
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 配置文件当程序写了……
<MaskRay> 结果界面还是不像样子
<iGnome> MaskRay:  ● wc -l .fvwm/config
<iGnome> 174 .fvwm/config
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你都 gnome 了……背叛 fvwm
<iGnome> ● dog .fvwm/config |wc -l
<iGnome> 108 有效行
<iGnome> 。我的高级机器。不能浪费啊
<pocoyo> iGnome: dog 是咐？
<pocoyo> 啥
<iGnome> 去论坛搜索是啥
<iKde> His perl script?
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我对 fvwm 的高度可配置不是很理解，就像对 lisp 怎么哥元编程法不理解
<iGnome> 其实，fvwm只是完整支持EWMH而已。没其他的
<MaskRay> pocoyo: dog 没啥用
<roylez_> iGnome: 大概450M？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 反正我是没搜到
<iGnome> roylez_: 不记得。
<roylez_> iGnome: nnnnd
<iGnome> roylez_: 我也要。你先下
<roylez_> iGnome: http://www.slashquit.net/files/x/q3/
<iGnome> 记得excessive plus模式要下载
<MaskRay> iGnome: 那些 fvwm screenshot 的桌面小组件不知道是哪里的，windowmaker？
<iGnome> 180k/s ## roylez_
<iKde> Conky?
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<MaskRay> dockapp
<roylez_> iGnome: 我只有80
<iGnome> windowmaker的，都可以用。 MaskRay
<iGnome> 本身带一些
<iGnome> roylez_: 。我是axel -n 10
<roylez_> iGnome: 我的是 -an5
<iGnome> 早知道，我应该20
<MaskRay> fvwm 好像能做简单的交互窗口。iGome？
<roylez_> iGnome: 改15了
<MaskRay> fvwm 好像能做简单的交互窗口。iGnome？
<roylez_> iGnome: 还是80，nnnnd
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是，支持gtk和自己的script的窗口对话
<iGnome> roylez_: restart
<roylez_> iGnome: 删掉以前的文件，现在160了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 那么放弃 e17，尝试 fvwm
<iGnome> AddToFunc JumpExec
<iGnome> + I All ($0) WindowListFunc
<iGnome> + I TestRc (NoMatch) Exec exec $0 &
<Mea_Culpa> 谁在要下Q3呢...
<iGnome> 2句实现jumporexec
<MaskRay> e17 一个导致 ecore 编译错误的 bug 居然1个月没反应
<MaskRay> 那些人怎么调试自己写的组件的
<iGnome> 说fvwm的模块还是函数
<MaskRay> iGnome: key sequence 如 C-t c   jump-or-exec xterm
<iGnome> 说e17哦
<iGnome> 蛋疼才序列。序列也要用函数延时了。
<MaskRay> 那就难用了。。
<iGnome> 3x个模块。估计有实现这的。只是真用不到序列。
<iGnome> 自己写perl嘛。 lol
<MaskRay> jump-or-exec/key sequence，我最看重的 wm 的功能，tiling 是其次，然后 可定制性，最次是 notification
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=134134 推荐下载
<iGnome> 有JoE，就没必要tiling了。
<iGnome> 无数的pager等着你啊
<iGnome> notify只是一个脚本而已。
<MaskRay> iGnome: JoE 是什么？
<MaskRay> Fisheye With Thumbs?
<MaskRay> emacs: http://www.emacswiki.org/pics/static/DrewEmacsFisheye.jpg
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 被腰斩了？
<iGnome> 。 Jump or Exec
<MaskRay> 把 E 当 eye 了
<iGnome> roylez_: 赶紧下载上面的url
<roylez_> iGnome: 还有52分钟...
<MaskRay> 我也这么看，JoE 就不是太需要 tiling，后者就当省空间了
<roylez_> iGnome: 我先把quake的pkg编了再说
<iGnome> 唉，还有23分钟。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 什么用途？一个黑界面
<roylez_> iGnome: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<cn2dy> 下啥呢？
<roylez_> iGnome: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/quake3-1.32c.zip
<iGnome> MaskRay: 啥。
<iGnome> roylez: . run不急
<iGnome> pk0最重要
<iGnome> 我zip解压。在墙壁上画上“beat down roylez”，在压缩成pk0.
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: ?
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 恩，哈哈
<Mea_Culpa> 下quake3?
<Mea_Culpa> 直接来搞quakelive嘛
<iGnome> 不爽
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 我还没玩过quake呢，显卡一直烂
<iGnome> 要fx
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 不知道我这intel的显卡能不能玩q3
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: quake 我tnt的时候都玩过
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 现在什么时代了，随便玩
<iGnome> 286时代都可以
<iGnome> tnt好新
<aaronyy> quake3要求比较高吧
<iGnome> 。。
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 刚才差点把pacman打成installp，nnnd
<Mea_Culpa> quake3 那时候比较流行voodoo2和quake3
<aaronyy> installp是干什么的？
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 你敬业
<Mea_Culpa> aaronyy: aix 装包
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 我有一次打lshba呢
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: installp比pacman用得多，这日子过的
<iGnome> 2005年05月13日 00时00分00秒
<iKde> So many Archer...
<myke2> roylez_: installp?
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 前两天我进quake的时候hjkl了
<myke2> iKde: kde的最小内存限制多少
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: ...
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 后来就真的改成hjkl走路适应一下
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: hjkl比wsad之类移动更迅速，但是小拇指被占用，不能留着换枪了
<roylez_> iGnome: 下完了没，nnnd
<iGnome> Mea_Culpa: 这么弱智啊。@@@@@@@@@@
<iGnome> 思维都转不过来
<Mea_Culpa> 闪躲更灵活了，怪不得真的有人用hjkl玩...
<Mea_Culpa> 我适应了两天发觉hjkl不合适...我小指不够发达，需要一个闲置的小指换枪
<iKde> 忘了。。。不过可以通过设定配置减少内存占用，少的时候只有100+
<iGnome> oops
<myke2> iKde: 正常
<iKde> 就是比较难看，因为kwin效果都关了
<iGnome> nnnd id居然限制线程
<iKde> 以前试过一次，纯属无聊
<roylez_> iGnome: 你说ftp吗？我20个线程下的
<iGnome> 不会吧。那ftp限制线程啊。
<roylez_> iGnome: 我下完了，俩个都装了
<iKde> 现在本本都是一开机600+，因为自启动firefox,dropbox etc.
<roylez_> iGnome: 就等pak了
<FrankLv> mkdir sub{1,2,3,4,5}将建立5个目录，我有连续数字的语法么？ 【1-5】
<iGnome> linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<myke2> iGnome: 我会把kwin换掉
<iGnome> 1..5?
<roylez_> iGnome: http://jandan.net/2011/05/30/urine-perfume.html
<iGnome> roylez_: 我明天等你算了
<roylez_> iGnome: 求人不如求神
<myke2> iKde: 我会把kwin换掉
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 你们要干嘛？装公版q3?
<pointer> 大家好~
<pocoyo> pointer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Mea_Culpa> 一般都是用ioquake3拖官方资源吧
<FrankLv> iGnome: YES. thanks.
<iGnome> Mea_Culpa: 还有啥版本？
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> io的那，不好的吧
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 神马公版母版的
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: ? linux 一般默认都是ioquake3的
<myke2> iGnome: kde可以换wm吧
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我记得有声音问题的
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 显然玩官方的阿
<iGnome> myke2: 全换。
<iKde> myke2: Kwin不错了，虽然稍比compiz微弱点
<myke2> iGnome: 我发错人了
<iGnome> roylez_: 官方的，记得要补丁啥，才有声音。
<myke2> iKde: 笨重
<myke2> iKde: 不会用这种
<iGnome> 以前是改esd
<roylez_> iGnome: arch不操心这个
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: io和官方的兼容的
<myke2> iKde: 我google下
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 你有cd0key么
<iGnome> 声音驱动选择。咋不操心
<Mea_Culpa> roylez_: 没cd-key凑啥热闹，上不了绝大部分服务器
<iGnome> cdkey应该容易了吧。现在
<iGnome> 以前，就有
<iGnome> 应该不是问题
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 我单机玩玩拉倒
<iGnome> 。
<roylez_> Mea_Culpa: 而且还有神照应呢
<iGnome> Mea_Culpa: 赶紧想，怎么搞LAN联机。
<iGnome> 开端口？
<iKde> Vpn
<linsux> apt-get upgrade so fcking slow
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: linux 直接装server端
<iGnome> 那有点慢
 * Mea_Culpa 和Roylez是LAN啊
<iGnome> 额。
<iKde> ...
<iGnome> 你们2个要给我入口啊
<roylez_> iGnome: 三国杀一把估计就下完了
<myke2> iKde: kde-full太吓人了, 400m
 * Mea_Culpa 面露狞笑，那么多年，终于有人给我虐了
<myke2> iKde: 500m
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: roylez_ 别折腾了，去quakelive开一个网页，15min就装好了
<Mea_Culpa> 个Quake3一摸一样的
<iGnome> 你想 roylez还差不多。我在lan可是1挑3都赢的
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 那去quakelive日韩服务器为国争光去啊
<roylez_> iGnome: 挑得赢崽崽吗？
<iGnome> 那live试过。可以飙到500ping。搞屁。
<iGnome> 别人一把激光都搞定了。
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: ... 日韩还可以吧
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 你在哪里？新疆？
<iGnome> 开始看着是1xx 2xx啊。
<iGnome> 它变啊
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 国内还是有q3 server的
<Mea_Culpa> 且不需要cdkey好像
<iKde> myke2: 看你有没有用到的软件了，我多数都用到了。。。500+不算多啊。你装个gnome看看。。
<iGnome> q3论坛似乎都没人了的哦
<myke2> iKde: gnome已经有了
<Mea_Culpa> q3acn? 好久不去
<wzlxx> 谁awesome实现了jump-or-exec功能？
<iGnome> 是蛮久了
<myke2> iKde: kubuntu-desktop这个虚包还好, 估计大部分需求都有
<iGnome> 去过几次
<myke2> iGnome: torvalds现在还是驻守gnome?
<Mea_Culpa> Gentoo里面装quake3直接就是ioquake3了...
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 457.3 兆字节 已下载，用时 37:33 秒。（207.80 千字节/秒）
<iKde> kubuntu不太好用，所以我投奔 opensuse.
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: RA3不错
<iGnome> 源里面没ioquake了。@@
<iGnome> RA+excessiveplus
<iGnome> roylez_: 会喜欢的
<Mea_Culpa> Debian看来不咋的，游戏少啊
<iGnome> rocket不停的打。
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 恩，烫屁股
<iGnome> 以前有。。
<Mea_Culpa> 还是ET好
<iGnome> 可怜的 roylez_
<iKde> myke2: kubuntu现在还好，以前就不提了。
<Mea_Culpa> 哎，Ping好，一切都好
<iGnome> 现在的pb都好强势呢。
<iGnome> 反正et，我失望了
<pointer> ioquake3是什么啊。。
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 对，pb会莫名的T我，ET里
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 明明我是最新的了
<Mea_Culpa> 我宁可遇到作弊的也不要pb
<iGnome> 啥哦。莫名？ 是一直记住你的那id。
<Mea_Culpa> 前者至少还让你进游戏
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 我曾经刷过id。可以进，后来又被记录了。就刷不好了
<Mea_Culpa> 我的cfg用了那么多年...
<Mea_Culpa> 还有就是Ping太高人家以为你来捣乱的
<Mea_Culpa> GFW...
<iGnome> 我医生第一次玩，记得打过45个。我说为什么有人老喜欢医生罗
 * Mea_Culpa 这就去刷一遍ET Server
<iGnome> 恩。ping高也被踢
<wzlxx> awesome昨天又更新了…
<Mea_Culpa> 医生血可以自己加，武器又比较大路
<Mea_Culpa> 就是子弹要找地方先搞好
<iGnome> 我是躲一个上坡。
<Mea_Culpa> 我一般都Eng了，守地形，玩抛物线
<iGnome> 坦克那啥关。
<Mea_Culpa> Fuel Depot?
<iGnome> 听声音。
<Mea_Culpa> 有个Server叫 Fuel Depot All The Time...
<iGnome> 别人打，我才出来偷袭。
<iGnome> 银行的那关。
<iGnome> 是这名？
<Mea_Culpa> 哦，那是Gold Rush
<Mea_Culpa> 强金子
<iGnome> 哦。是
<iGnome> 恩
<linsux>  sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<iGnome> 最经典的一关
<Mea_Culpa> 那关，我喜欢枪榴弹配合撞墙
<Mea_Culpa> 抛物线+斯诺克
<linsux> wode xiazai sudu hao man
<iGnome> ping慢。我就mortar
<iGnome> gold rush的几个点，那mortar无敌哦
 * Mea_Culpa 开个XQF 刷服务器
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 那是战术问题，应该不会有所谓无敌mortar的
<iGnome> 没必要xqf了。我直接脚本带几个固定Ip
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: spawn kill往往是配合不好
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 现在的ping...一切都不固定，mb
<iGnome> 不能spawn kill
<metbsd> 这aptitude upgrade也太慢了吧，都是20kb/s
<Mea_Culpa> Spawn Kill 很容易破，只要找到几个人和你一样想法即可
<iGnome> 第一次被踢，就是gold rush。我喷火器去搞spawn。
<iGnome> 跳下桥。死命烧
<iKde> metbsd: change your repository
<metbsd> 怎么让aptitude快点啊，已经是cn.archive.ubuntu.com,还给我15kb/s
<metbsd> to what
<iGnome> metbsd: 163
<Mea_Culpa> 遇到喷火的就手雷
<metbsd> full host plz
<iGnome> spawn里面，还啥手雷哦。都蒙了的
<iGnome> 一堆人
<Mea_Culpa> 话说ET也有scj
<iGnome> 啥scj
<Mea_Culpa> 配合spring, 可以跳的很远
<Mea_Culpa> quake系列的bug, 旋转跳
<Mea_Culpa> urban terror还有scj么？
<iGnome> 是有不正常快的。可我在et，没想出怎么会这样。以为是级别问题。
<metbsd> 能自动找最新的镜像吗？
<metbsd> 能自动找最快的镜像吗？
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: ET你要掌握节奏，要有一点间隔，不能像quake那样
<iGnome> metbsd: software-properties-gtk
<Mea_Culpa> 落地以后要延迟一点再跳
<iGnome> . 我是没试出来。
<Mea_Culpa> iGnome: 找个下坡，体验一下
<iGnome> 不就是gold关嘛。我就跳飞快，跳下桥。烧死他们
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> gold要守。必须间谍厉害
<iGnome> 睡觉
<Mea_Culpa> 现在速度不错嘛
<metbsd> 我的笨兔卡在80% waiting for headers
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: nnnd，不好玩
<Guest66076> metbsd: 内核问题？
<alvin_rxg> 喻华阳 lol 这地儿别直接写中文
<Guest14956> ？？
<Guest14956> alvin_rxg: 是说我吗/
<alvin_rxg> Guest14956: yo
<alvin_rxg> Ein 被注册了吗？
<Guest14956> 喻华阳是我真名。
<Guest14956> 我也不知道怎么弄的。
<Guest14956> 我用opera登录的。
<alvin_rxg> Guest14956: 我是说在你自己填的 irc 资料里
<alvin_rxg> 那你问问别的用 opera 的家伙吧
<Guest14956> hello
<^k^> Guest14956, 好  ㍙ 
<Guest14956> ^k^: 你准备几点睡觉呢？
<^k^> Guest14956, 我不知道我要去睡觉了。  ㍙ 
<Guest14956> ^k^: 你厉害！
<metbsd> 这个变中文怎么要那么久啊
<metbsd> 都不知道卡在那里干嘛
<xxc> 有人乎?
<xxc> 人都睡了?
<metbsd> 有啊
<xxc> hi,早上好
<xxc> 求主机配置:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=333494
<Guest14956> 应该说凌晨好吧！
<metbsd> 晚上好
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 大牛们最近有人配电脑么
<xxc> 小弟想配台电脑...给俺推荐个配置阿
<xxc> 无人理会:'(
<Guest14956> 不会配电脑。
<xxc> 这么完了大家都不睡阿
<xxc> ...我也不会
<metbsd> ibus没法启动啊
<Guest14956> metbsd: 换fcitx吧
<necro_> 总算有中文了
<necro_> ibus
<xiamx> ..
<xiamx> 14:02
<yuhuayang07> xiamx: 时间怎么相隔12小时？
<yuhuayang07> xiamx: 你在米国吗？
<xiamx> yuhuayang07, 嗯
<linsux> america go to hell
<xiamx> linsux, sure
<linsux> 怎么装rmvb，avi的这些解码器啊
<yuhuayang07> 装gstream解码器就行了
<yuhuayang07> 还有ffmpeg解码器。
<linsux> 怎么装rmvb，avi的这些解码器啊
<yuhuayang07> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang07, 好  ㍛ 
<^k^>  06:15
<alpha080> Today is a new day.
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-31
<jiero> 早安
<jiero> ofan: 来打游戏
<OOOOoooo> PDF格式有压缩功能吗？
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 有。
<OOOOoooo> jiero:  zip?
<jiero> OOOOoooo: PDF是打包的
<jiero> o
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 你是说制作时？
<OOOOoooo> jiero:  600MB的文本 制作成PDF会不会压缩，要是不能压缩，那太大了。
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 。。。不能压缩。。。
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 你试了？
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 压缩选项里也就只有zip
<jiero> oO
<aaronyy> acrobat用jp2k和jbig2分层压缩的
<jiero> aaronyy: 那是图片。。。
<OOOOoooo> jiero:  有zip就够了呀，600MB至少能压缩成 200MB吧？ 都是 纯文本呢。只有 1MB 不到的 夹杂图片。
<OOOOoooo> jiero: zip压缩率好像也可以。 epub就是 zip压缩
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 你不是要导出一个文件吧？
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 是一本书。 大概有 700MB，现在整理了 600MB。
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 天杀呃。。。别干那蠢事
<jiero> 分成几个。
<aaronyy> 文本pdf可能有600MB
<aaronyy> ？
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 一本书 ，分了会不会不好？
<OOOOoooo> aaronyy: 文本txt有 600多MB。
<aaronyy> 一本书？
<OOOOoooo> aaronyy: 是的。
<OOOOoooo> aaronyy: 不是一个文本，现在有很多分 文本，用脚本把它们合并。总大小是那么大。
<OOOOoooo> libreoffice 怎么使用脚本呢？
<jiero> 600MB的文本。。。10000页？
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 不止哦。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 作成一个PDF，读者怎么想？
<jiero> 内存怎么想？
<zwhuang> firefox 不能直接下载 115 网盘的文件吗？
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 现在在电脑脚本校对，计算太慢了，数数  数到 一万页 要好几分钟……
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 不做PDF了
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 做成 epub
<jiero> ...
<OOOOoooo> jiero: epub可以压缩
<aaronyy> 一万页怎么算1本书阿，一套书吧
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 不管什么你都改分开
<zwhuang> 600M是纯文本？
<OOOOoooo> aaronyy: 是古文……  全宋词就有20407 页了，还没算 全唐诗……
<OOOOoooo> zwhuang: 是
<jiero> zwhuang: 我觉得能看的人不可思议
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 重新分章节。。。
<jiero> 你这样谁看。。。
<zwhuang> 的确，会看死人的！
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 我是想把 古文这些 归纳下来。一本解决中国古代的 官方书籍（不包括民间的）
<jiero> oo
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 一本书要有相应的长度的。。。
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 你不如作一套。。。
<OOOOoooo> jiero: 就是一套，又不出版，市场上有《四库全书》的，我想做成网络版电子版
<crose> 很抱歉本论坛暂时无法使用，请过几分钟再登录
<OOOOoooo> 市场上卖 一千多 快吧
<crose> 这是什么情况？
<jiero> OOOOoooo: 。。。
<jiero> 制作环节的问题
<jiero> 印刷费用太高了？
<aaronyy> 一点意义都没有，不如做个可以搜索的网页
<jiero> 分好章节出PDF带标签是可以。
<jiero> 标签——目录
<aaronyy> 又没有人会安顺序读的
<jiero> 谁来玩 tremulous
<jiero> lainme: 我想问下，你为什么有时间上IRC 恩恩。
<jiero> ofan: 还有你。。。
<lainme> jiero: 计算流体力学的研究生都这样……天天对着电脑，顺便上上网
<lainme> jiero: 你也常在啊
<jiero> lainme: 恩。我是无业者。
<ofan> jiero: 因为..快放假了
<jiero> ofan: ...
<jiero> ofan: 不明白，放假前多忙啊。
<ofan> jiero: 额 其实也忙
<lainme> ofan: 这么早就快放假……
<ofan> lainme: ..心理安慰
<lainme> 不过也是，主要科目都要考试了。虽然有些课还没开……
 * jiero 脱离了 繁忙的学习生活
 * jiero 失败了
 * missing 罗姐闷骚了lol
 * jiero 感到在家写tutorial是很失败的。
 * jiero 尤其是给自己写。。。
<tenzu> 对不起您暂时不能使用搜索功能，请过几分钟后再试。
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪你最近没怎么来？
<tenzu> 502了。。。
<missing> tenzu: 没有啊,就一两天没来而已啊...最近忙着编译内核,lol
<xxc> 论坛怎么打不开
<xxc> 阿
<missing> xxc: 一叶在维护,估计
<tenzu> missing: NB啊，开始搞内核啦
<missing> tenzu: 一点也不不牛皮,就是两个命令的事
<xxc> 502 Bad Gateway  nginx/0.7.65
<missing> tenzu: debian的自己编译内核才有新的,没有ppa,然后美姬10mb的内存刺激我,我也弄了一个
<tenzu> missing: 真是蛋疼
<xxc> 大家有没有人最近配过电脑
<xxc> 分享以下硬件配置
<jiero> 没有。
<missing> tenzu: make localmodconfig
<missing> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --revision=missing.1.0 kernel_image kernel_headers
<xxc> 想配一个主机箱.光跑linux...
<missing> 就两行,十分钟左右就可以弄一个10mb的内核了啦
<xxc> 不过不知道什么配置比较合适
<missing> xxc: 看跑什么应用啦
<xxc> 一般桌面...不过希望可以用webGL很Blender
<xxc> 还有就是需要无线网卡
<missing> xxc: 可能nvidia显卡比较好,别的随便
<xxc> A卡不好么
<xxc> 之前一直是A
<xxc> 谁给推荐一个性价比比较好的N卡..中档的就好了
<xxc> linux下有
<xxc> 用
<missing> xxc: nvidia显卡的gl性能 兼容都比ati的好
<missing> gt560什么样
<xxc> gt560是什么
<imadper> missing: gt560不错了..不打什么大型游戏用不到这个吧...
<missing> imadper: 人家不适用blender嘛
<imadper> missing: 这种建模也不至于吧..
<imadper> missing: 随便一个5650都绰绰有余
<imadper> gma3000的显卡,在linux下驱动给力不?
<imadper> 我掉线了?
<missing> imadper: 要考虑长远是不是lol
<missing> imadper: 难说人家双系统 要3d max呢
<missing> imadper: intel的能用就不错啦
<imadper> xxc: 听 missing ,直接去买高配的外星人回来~~
<xxc> GT 440如何
<missing> imadper: 不过我不知道gt560要2000呢,哈哈
<imadper> missing: 是吗~我想买个本,想要轻薄的那种,都是intel的集成...
<xxc> 我只有2000-3000的预算去配主机箱
<missing> imadper: 哦,那就intel了,性能别指望就好了
<xxc> 最好<2000
<imadper> xxc: 机箱都2000...\
<missing> xxc: 随便,主要是nvidia显卡的linux 驱动比较好
<imadper> missing: vaapi现在发展的怎么样了?
<Changkinkuo> 如何有vi 打开gb2312编码的文件阿
<missing> imadper: 我不知道,我都不装受限制驱动的
 * imadper emacs表示没有任何乱码
<missing> 硬解是用过没有什么感觉
<missing> Changkinkuo: 写一个.vimrc
<imadper> missing: 这个...闭源驱动性能好一些吧...
<Changkinkuo> 直接打开显示乱码
<missing> imadper: 好很多,没有可比性,不过我不玩3d,喜欢kms而已
<roylez> Changkinkuo: 你配置有问题
<Changkinkuo> missing,.vimrc中如何配置那?
<jtshs256> 开源驱动显然不如i和a…
<missing> Changkinkuo: set fencs=utf-8,usc-bom,euc-jp,gb18030,gbk,gb2312,cp936
<missing> 写这一行就可以了
<Changkinkuo> 谢谢
<missing> ~/.vimrc哦
<xxc> 弱弱的问个问题..两个不同的显卡装一起.对双屏性能有好处没
<roylez> missing: 咪咪，大牛哦
<imadper> xxc: 可以吗?
<missing> roylez: 主席,你看见啦,给我涨工资,哈哈
<calebot> xxc: 沒
<roylez> xxc: 建议不要双显卡，据说问题多多
<imadper> xxc: sli或者cf都是同样的显卡吧?
<missing> roylez: 羞死人啦
<xxc> 奥...不一样的显卡
<xxc> 我有一个旧的A卡
<roylez> missing: 那好吧，你的工资由 -100 元涨到 -99
<missing> 主席万岁万岁 万万岁!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roylez> missing: .....
 * missing 主席万岁万岁 万万岁!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xxc> 打算把旧的电脑改成服务器
<imadper> xxc: 旧的a卡配合新的n卡是吧?你去那儿找能支持的主板???
<xxc> ..卡槽不一样吗
<xxc> ...好吧
 * imadper missing 无限娇羞的说
<^k^> 新⇨ 编译或打包 • windwos下的代码在ubuntu10.04下怎么编译啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333503 我不会啊，怎么编译啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 fox_liu — 2011-05-31 9:30
<imadper> xxc: 一样
<heiher> hi,大家好！有没有人使用过电信的无线热点接入方式？
<NoIE> imadper: 我听说过这样的主板。
<imadper> xxc: 但是cf和sli不能混合使用吧,你去问问主席
<NoIE> heiher: 我。
<heiher> 我想知道这里面有什么方法可以鉴定这个热点是不是电信的？
<imadper> NoIE: cf和sli混合使用???
<heiher> 例如有人自己架设一个热点有电信的模拟的非常像，有什么方法可以鉴定吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网慢，唉
<NoIE> heiher: 我抱着笔记本，在大街上转了半天，没有连上网。
<imadper> heiher: 何必呢,管他
<NoIE> imadper: 恩，一种第三方提供的技术。
<heiher> 欺骗获取上网账号和密码啊。。。
<imadper> NoIE: 这个牛...让 xxc 去买吧~我是不敢用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一早就没事做，烦
<heiher> 这是一个比较严重的问题啊。
<imadper> heiher: ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天下了半天的quake，结果是俩小孩对扔石头的游戏，没劲得很
<heiher> 大家对这个问题怎么看？
<NoIE> imadper: 除此以外，还可以让amd显卡负责显示，让nvidia显卡负责物理加速，据说安装一个破解补丁就可以了。
<imadper> NoIE: 物理加速用来玩游戏还行,用来渲染给力吗?
<NoIE> imadper: 3D 渲染？
<imadper> NoIE: 恩
<imadper> NoIE: xxc 是要做3d建模
<xxc> 还有WebGL
<alpha080> 刚刚投诉运营商给我投送广告。。。
<NoIE> imadper: 3D 渲染一般都用光线跟踪，只能使用 cpu 完成。据我所知是这样。
<calebot> webgl 硬件要求不高
<xxc> ....我的电脑用不了
<imadper> NoIE: 这个,专业级别的绘图显卡,不是说渲染会快很多倍吗?我也不清楚...
<heiher> 没有人想过这个问题吗？
<calebot> xxc: google chrome?
<xxc> 同样
<alpha080> 谁比较有投诉经验？出来交流。
<xxc> ....我现在是ATI800
<imadper> alpha080: 投诉啥?
<NoIE> imadper: 指的是显示吧？具体的我也不清楚。
<imadper> NoIE: 恩,我也不知道.
<xxc> linux什么无线网卡比较好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...啊？
<xxc> 大家都用的什么?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你在玩Tier1, 当然无聊
<aaronyy> intel的网卡比较好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要从娃娃慢慢适应起...你直接skirmish嘛
<jiero> xxc: 谁管。我们只找不能用的
<roylez> xxc: 你如果只是随便用用，随便什么渣牌的都可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还果然没声音的
<imadper> xxc: atheros
<xxc> 那好.....周末配个台式
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我原本期望的是一个像doom一样的游戏
<imadper> xxc: 无限网卡,超级给力
<jiero> roylez: Quake就是像doom一样的。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: 尽管quake3不是
<roylez> jiero: ..........
<roylez> jiero: 我回去就把q3给阉了
<jiero> roylez: Quake 3 我玩不来，纯打架，
<jiero> roylez: 玩lemmingballz，龙珠
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: 纯格斗
<xxc> 貌似 推荐 A卡 :http://www.osmsg.com/2011/01/nvidia-ati-intel/
<jiero> xxc: 推荐过时的A卡，和现在的N卡，和特定的i卡
<roylez> jiero: 格斗没兴趣阿
<alpha080> 推送广告，弹出窗口
<jiero> roylez: 我不知道你喜欢啥呢。
<xxc> 是不是说,买个便宜的话...A卡比较划算
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imm.io/62TW.png  跟狗视频聊天的见过没
<alpha080> 以前用火狐所以不知道。。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 狗很安逸
<liu123liu> rawhide是fedora的什么源啊，有必要添加么
 * pocoyo 主席万岁万岁 万万岁!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xxc> 没有摄像头
<imadper> jiero: 特定的i卡?
<imadper> jiero: gma3000行不?
<liu123liu> rawhide是fedora的什么源啊，有必要添加么？不会弄成最新开发版本了吧？我主要是应用方面的
<calebot> liu123liu: rawhide == 最新开发版
<imadper> xxc: 专业级别的显卡也不贵,渲染会快很多
<jiero> imadper: 我不知道哪些
<webchat> ....
<metbsd> linux下也有这么多游戏啊
<xxc> imadper:推荐个型号吧
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imm.io/62U6.png
<liu123liu> calebot: 有必要添加么，默认就带了，要不要去掉，我之家163的，如何
<jiero> roylez: 装个 endgame-singularity 应该适合你：当个AI很多全球电脑——不被人类发觉以便存活
<metbsd> 把rawhide删了
<webchat> linux玩什么游戏
<imadper> xxc: Quadro FX580
<imadper> xxc: Quadro FX570
<liu123liu> linux的游戏真迷人，我快玩通关了
<jiero> webchat: Linux我那渲染游戏，
<jiero> 神秘岛Online。
<liu123liu> 韦若之战，迷人哪
<imadper> xxc: FirePro V3800
<tenzu> roylez: 没看出来笑点。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 很好笑阿
<roylez> tenzu: bloodbath
<xxc> 居然都上千
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 算了...去电脑成看看
<jiero> xxc: 专业卡啊。
<xxc> 再说
<jiero> xxc: 都是工作站用的
<xxc> 没钱阿
<xxc> ....
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧，bloodbath我刚刚看到
<liu123liu> metbsd: testing的源要不要去掉呢
<xxc> 机箱预算2000
<metbsd> liu123liu, rawhide是f15发布以前用的源，可以删，testing不能删
<NoIE> xxc: 装新电脑？
<liu123liu> metbsd: 我现在用的是15版本
<xxc> 配新电脑
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/63THo.jpg
<imadper> xxc: 2k没什么要考虑的
<imadper> xxc: 直接拿你的价位里性能最好的就够了
<imadper> xxc: 三脚猫+870主办
<liu123liu> metbsd: 网上查了没明白testing是做什么的
<xxc> 好吧
<imadper> xxc: 4g内存,然后随便配一个5650显卡
<imadper> xxc: 然后再来一个电源和机箱,还有硬盘,就已经超支了
<imadper> xxc: 所以5650的显卡太高了
<xxc> 没事.超一点不怕
<xxc> CPU是什么的
<imadper> xxc: 三脚猫呀
<tenzu> roylez: 不懂英语真可怕
 * jiero 发现scribus 1.4.0 rc4 了，rc阶段修复了超过15个bug，我见过最黑的rc了。
<metbsd> liu123liu, 留着testing吧
<xxc> 没查到叫三脚猫的CPU
<missing> lol
<xxc> :-X
<tenzu> roylez: 我用官方源装gimp，下载速度超过1M/s
<missing> xxc: 真口奶
<imadper> xxc: x445
<jiero> tenzu: 什么官方源？Mac 的？
<missing> imadper: 对5650很有爱吗?
<roylez> tenzu: 把我的肉身度过去吧
<imadper> missing: 还行吧
<roylez> missing: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljla9q4Ojz1qh20zto1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1306857764&Signature=Kjwdd8rGxMRavyAoSKgHI2rSZqY%3D
<missing> imadper: 驱动不行阿
<imadper> missing: 要不你说用什么好~
<imadper> missing: ati的闭源驱动可以的了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/CHfAN.jpg
<xxc> 就是就是
<imadper> missing: 在linux里面,哪个的驱动好?
<NoIE> imadper: 我想不是。
<xxc> 好用就好
<missing> roylez: 这个我喜欢,人要知道为自己打算,哈哈
<imadper> NoIE: 不就是vaapi到现在还不给力嘛~
<missing> imadper: nvidia
<NoIE> imadper: 我装了ati的闭源驱动，竟然还是打不开3d加速。
<imadper> missing: 算了吧,nvidia的驱动绝对没有ati的好
<tenzu> jiero: arch官方源
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<missing> imadper: 和win下面几乎没有什么差别,ati差好远呢
<xxc> ....我打算装arch
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/ie2Ei.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 这个如何
<missing> imadper: 好吧,不打算说服你
<imadper> NoIE: 什么显卡?在我这里一点儿问题都没有~
<roylez> jiero: 熊的力量，猫的敏捷
<jiero> roylez: 龟速下载中
<NoIE> imadper: HD6790 。
<imadper> missing: 起码ati有官方的人全职加入去写开源驱动~
<imadper> NoIE: 6***的驱动要等等
<jiero> imadper: 起码ATI的windows驱动也烂。
<NoIE> imadper: 我想也是，但是我现在要用怎么办？
<jiero> imadper: 他们根本不会对着OpenGL设计。
<missing> imadper: 性能不行呀
<imadper> jiero: windows驱动不考虑,没用出问题
<missing> 兼容也不好,至少到现在为止
<NoIE> 要是可以 wine 显卡驱动程序就好了。
<missing> NoIE: 有创意
<imadper> missing: 除了不能高清,我觉得我的显卡还算是对得起我
<jiero> imadper: 因为你用的大多是DirectX端口的
<imadper> jiero: 恩, openGl基本用不到
<jiero> roylez: 我看到了，可爱熊宝宝
<tenzu> roylez: 我吃太多东西的时候也遇到过那样的尴尬，不过我还是解决了
<NoIE> missing: wine 驱动程序是我一直盼望的，我家好多硬件没有 linux 驱动，我只能在虚拟机里运行。
<missing> imadper: 呵呵,ati卖了以后显卡制程技术比nvidia高呢,发热量估计会小点,不过nvidia还是最好的
<missing> NoIE: 实现的难度估计很大
<missing> 驱动实用底层的东西多
<NoIE> missing: nvidia GTX550Ti ，在 linux 下玩模拟人生3 ，温度 48 度。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/ie2Ei.jpg
<pocoyo> tenzu: Ylmf OS基于Linux底层开发而不是Ubuntu。集成LibreOffice,小小输入法,优蛋for linux,webqq,Chromium,DeaDBeeF,Gnome2.3等应用。Ylmf OS不支持流行的rpm、deb包以及yum、apt，独自使用ypk软件包。镜像。"
<missing> NoIE: 哦
<roylez> tenzu: 你说这个？
<jiero> 尽管Nvidia宣称Linux和Widnows驱动中70%以上的代码都是一样的
<imadper> missing: ati现在台积电代工还是自己场子?
 * imadper intel的驱动怎么样?
 * imadper 是不是也要vaapi?
<tenzu> roylez: 胖子够不到光盘那个
<missing> imadper: 似乎也是台积电的
 * imadper 如果我想要硬解
 * jiero 回答intel显卡还好，865G跑Kernel Panic能上7FPS
<NoIE> 也许，等到年底，ati 的驱动程序就会升级为超级赛亚驱动程序了。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你去装吧，然后写试用报告
 * missing 赞罗姐
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我好好跟赖总沟通沟通，看能不能进五毛的圈子
<imadper> missing: 台积电的话,我一共看过他的两种新闻,一种是他升级用**纳米的工艺了,一种时**纳米工艺出问题,良品率过低
<missing> imadper: 升级40nm的时候良品率不足
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你在赖总手底下?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我想争取啊
<jiero> 上图，对 inkscape 感兴趣的看看 http://www.cjb.net/images.html?b9b3f.png
<pocoyo> tenzu: 年轻淫有上进心 很难得
<missing> pocoyo: 水牛要多努力呐
<missing> lol
<pocoyo> missing: 咪咪教导得的
<jiero> pocoyo: 洗洗更健康
<missing> pocoyo: 嗯,巭孬嫑夯昆勥茓
<pocoyo> jiero: ... 我洗衣服去
<missing> 美姬的论坛说的,叫给水牛执行,哈哈
<pocoyo> missing: 我只认识一个 昆 字
<missing> pocoyo: 努力学习去lol
<imadper> pocoyo: 你连"嗯"都不认识了....
<pocoyo> imadper: 嗯
<lofwind> jiero: 这是inkscape？
<lofwind> jiero: 中文支持好了？
<jiero> lofwind: inkscape的中文支持？
<jiero> lofwind: 不清楚
<lofwind> jiero: 记得你以前说inkscape中文支持很烂
<jiero> lofwind: 我说的是scribus
<liu123liu> 我对inkscape有兴趣。。。。快熟悉了
<jiero> lofwind: 不过inkscape的中文排版不行——没人加规则
<jiero> Adobe的那些中文的规则都是日本人做的
<jiero> 所以有个东亚版本。
<roylez> jiero: 中文排版....
<jiero> roylez: 不知道哦。你有空来帮忙吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又迟到了
<roylez> jiero: 没空...
<liu123liu> 用inkscape做了一些LOGO
<jiero> roylez: 你有空
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<jiero> roylez: 你有
<roylez> jiero: 我忙着脱贫呢
<roylez> jiero: 找 palomino|working 和神，他们都是财主
<jiero> roylez: 看MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> jiero: MeaCulpa 怎么了
<jiero> roylez: 他和你一样吧。还在玩
<jiero> roylez: 求人不如求己——我真不行。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 嗨财主，有空修改inkscape么？
 * palomino|working 穷鬼
<roylez> palomino|working: 叫你手下的小弟代劳阿
<palomino|working> 小弟有小弟的工作呀。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 那就委屈下，让小蜜也干点活嘛...
 * jiero 明白
<palomino|working> 哪有小蜜阿。。
<missing> palomino|working: 背背山的小蜜也没有?
<missing> palomino|working: ee阿姨送给你吧,这么可怜
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不要
<missing> iGoogle: ee出来见客,今天是破马
<missing> lol
<jiero> 小文件上传放哪里呢？
<jiero> 上传小文本文件
<missing> 论坛
<jiero> 哦。
<roylez> jiero: 找个pastebin
<roylez> jiero: cl1p.net
<lofwind> 论坛一个帖子可以上传5M附件
<missing> jiero: 不喜欢别人看发斑猪区兼加密
<jiero> roylez: 我想要压缩的。
<jiero> roylez: 因为是svg
<lofwind> 一叶大大真大方
<missing> 以前是7mb还有ftp呢
<roylez> jiero: 自己tar阿
<missing> 不适一般的大方
<lofwind> 哦。
<nosea> 这里可以问一个问题吗？
<missing> nosea: 可以
<missing> 不过视乎情况收费lol
<nosea> 不是关于ubuntu的。
<missing> nosea: 说吧
<missing> 不是ubuntu考虑收费
<jiero> 1块钱
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome实现过jump-or-exec?
<jiero> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 啥是jump or exec
<nosea> 我想知道可不可用一张静态图代替windowsxp的关机画面。
<MeaCulpa> 用awesome的几乎都是偷懒不想自己配的
<nosea> 就是那个欢迎画面。
<MeaCulpa> nosea: 男人，女人，菊花看腻了？
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 以前sawfish的一个功能～就是如果一个程序没有起来就让它起来，如果已经起来了，就唤到当前…
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 脚本判断一下嘛
<missing> nosea: ....估计可以,去下载一下xp的主题定制修改工具看看
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 你纯lua也可，shell也可啊
<jiero> Google太狠了。网络版本的插件（不要本地版本的）Firefox要都带上就要个闪存盘
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 不会…
<jiero> sawfish。。。根本不会。。。
<nosea> 我看过了，是要修改一个exe文件。
<wzlxx> jiero: sawfish很好用的—
<jiero> wzlxx: 恩。就是我每次装最新版都失败。
<jiero> ^_^
<nosea> 开机的那个进度条都可以用bitmap代替的。
<nosea> 关机不知道可不可以。
<nosea> 算了，谢谢missing。
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: ps -e | grep
<missing> nosea: 你来错地方问了,去远景问吗.哈哈
<wzlxx> awesome如果一个窗口最小话了如果不用鼠标就起不来了…
<nosea> 估计这里都比较讨厌谈论windows吧。
<missing> 是阿
<missing> 还是老掉牙的xp
<nosea> 这个是态度问题吧。那里都是技术。没什么区别的。
<wzlxx> 最新的awesome notiry放到下面了…
<jiero> nosea: 主题问题。。。
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/31/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 , . 10:37:20
 * MeaCulpa 欢迎讨论Windows
<missing> nosea: 也可能是这里会xp的不多ooops
 * MeaCulpa 但是必须是cli 或者Free Software
<nosea> 你要真的找的话，这个并不容易的。
<roylez> tenzu: http://76.13.18.77/3193/5757324570_0935cf410a.jpg
<nosea> 网上大多都是用ResHacker修改exe实现的。
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席万岁万岁 万万岁!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 去 [hsp.hk]tremulous 1.2 此是tremulous本地伺服器，大部份香港玩家都在此玩
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 如果使用脚本就慢很多了…
<roylez> wzlxx: ???
<jiero> 我想要GNOME 3， Debian的那个稳定不？怎么降级呢。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 你知道吗？
<wzlxx> roylez: 我想在awesome里实现jump-or-exec
<roylez> wzlxx: 总有一天我会换了awesome这东西，对于我来说，它仅仅是限于能用这个级别
<zhangkaixuan> deepinlinux被封了......
<pocoyo> jiero: 很明显 罗姐 我不知道。testing
<wzlxx> roylez: 呵呵～那你现在咋不换啊？呵呵～要换换什么？我也觉得不是太顺手～
<jiero> pocoyo: 我也是，加个 experimental 我看到了，但是立马取消了
<linsux> jiero: debian unstable?
<jiero> linsux: testing
<missing> jiero: 罗姐也装debian了?
<jiero> missing: 算是吧
<missing> jiero: 哦,出问题了?干嘛要降级?
<missing> mint?
<jiero> missing: 实际是懒的懒的底——把Linux Mint Debian里Mint的设置删了。
<jiero> ^_^
<missing> jiero: 啥设置?
<jiero> missing: 就是mint的各种包。
<jiero> missing: 不过有些清理麻烦我就没管。
<pocoyo> jiero: 也许某一天 我会被突如其来的3亲吻一下
<wzlxx> 能不能修改awesome的awfu.util.spawn函数实现？
<kowalski> hi,all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍢ 
<jiero> pocoyo: 亲吻e17吧。testing里e16没了，只能e17了
<liu123liu> all
 * jiero 抱所有人一下
<missing> jiero: 哦,mint是有很多自己弄那个界面的包的,不清楚了mint没有用过
<liu123liu> fedora15安装好wubi,怎么弄都不出来呢，也重启了
<jiero> fedora 有 wubi了？
<jiero> wow从没用过wubi。。。
<liu123liu> 五笔
<stifler> -。-
<liu123liu> 不是早就有了么？？0.0
<leaveboy> 我就在用
 * jiero 无知
<liu123liu> 怎么设置的，就是不出来
<liu123liu> ibus-table-wubi  没错啊
<missing> liu123liu: locale的问题?
<missing> 试试fcitx?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天发现subtle有system tray，已经满足我所有对于wm的要求了
<liu123liu> 要砍掉ibus?
<stifler> 好多WM没听说过。。。
<jiero> stifler: WM有几十个，6年以前很多人作
<jiero> stifler: 后来划分的就少了。。。
<stifler> jiero: 有空了一个个试..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，subtle已经进了community了，awesome可以去死了
<jyfl987> roylez: subtle是个tiling wm?
<lofwind> roylez: 主席说话有意思，哈哈。
<stifler> 伪平铺？
<jyfl987> 主席懂个p
<jiero> 主席经常和神一般地位。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 你丫就嘴臭
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<stifler> 哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 谁叫你不回我
<liu123liu> 逸。。。。
<winterli> ubuntu11.04里面grub的menu.lst文件在哪个位置？/boot/grub
<roylez> jyfl987: http://subforge.org/projects/subtle/wiki
<winterli> 下面没有
<roylez> winterli: ubuntu改grub2了
<jyfl987> roylez: 我靠 scritable with ruby 难怪你喜欢
<winterli> kao。。。
<winterli> 直接写在grub里面了呀
<roylez> jyfl987: ruby, systray, xlib, xrandr ....
<jiero> kwin也是tiling WM？
<jiero> 我都不知道
<jyfl987> 烂 百来k的东西 依赖个 几十m的环境
<jyfl987> 和java dotnet一个德性
<winterli> roylez: 那想修改启动项目怎么改？win下面我知道。。。
<jiero> stifler: 仅仅 tiling wm 就 30个。。。
<bcao> chkconfig ?
<stifler> jiero: 擦，忒多了
<jiero> 这些。。。不是 C 就是   Lisp   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<stifler> ruby...
<roylez> winterli: /boot/grub/grub.cfg ？？？或许是这个，我真的搞不懂grub2
<imadper> 同志们,pdf的密码好破解嘛?
<pocoyo> imadper: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<winterli> 貌似不是，看这个文档了
<imadper> pocoyo: 机器人不要插嘴
<winterli> 好像是，不过这个文件第一行写的  不要编辑这个文档 。。。。
 * imadper pocoyo 你这是针对我的吗???貌似只有我叫大家同志们
<winterli> 貌似可以通过这个改：grub-mkconfig
<imadper> 同志们,我想转换个pdf,但是有密码,而且我不知道密码是多少
<missing> winterli: 你去论坛的启动引导版块看看教程
<imadper> 要怎么办?
<jiero> imadper: 不知道
<winterli> missing: 好，我去找找看
<missing> imadper: google破解工具?
<missing> 鸟哥的那个有密码我都不什么看的嫌麻烦
<marvin-42> winterli: search in /etc/default
<stifler> imadper: 自己写吧
<winterli> marvin-42: 好
<imadper> missing: google出来的都给我穷举了...
<imadper> stifler: ...怎么写??
<missing> winterli: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=229387
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - grub2基础教程—pdf下载 (wubi 安装的请勿尝试修复方法)
<imadper> stifler: 没密码怎么打开?我知道perl有pdf的模块儿
<missing> imadper: 飞转不可?
<winterli> missing: 谢谢
<stifler> imadper: 自己写个暴力破解工具，顺便热手
<imadper> missing: 能破解密码就可
<imadper> stifler: 穷举....
<stifler> imadper: 直接打不开？
<imadper> stifler: 要密码的...
<missing> imadper: google见很多,不过我没有用过
<stifler> imadper: sign...
<imadper> missing: 我见到的都是穷举的
<stifler> imadper: 那就举吧...
<imadper> stifler: sign?软件名?
<stifler> imadper: NO,叹词..
<imadper> stifler: ...................................................................
<stifler> -.-
<missing> stifler: 说的好, imadper 赶紧举,哈哈
<missing> imadper: 不要不举,哈哈
<stifler> imadper: 莫非你不举？
<missing> lol
<stifler> HiaHiaHia
<imadper> ..............
 * imadper missing 和 stifler 已经疯了...
<jiero> 大家都在工作么
 * stifler 开始喝茶
<stifler> yes
<jyfl987> stifler: lisp的好实现哈
<stifler> jyfl987: lisp不是科学家才用的咩？
<jiero> stifler: ...
<roylez> stifler: 有啥推荐的清真食品不？
<jiero> stifler: 你也可以用
<stifler> jiero: ^.^
<jyfl987> stifler: 这是扯淡吧 emacer不都用？
<imadper> stifler: 科学家和你都能用
<jiero> 清真视频。
<stifler> roylez: 烤全羊
<calebot> 清真食品好吃么？
<jyfl987> 额 还有清真视频么
<stifler> -.-
<jyfl987> 清真互联网
<palomino|working> .......
<jyfl987> 伊朗搞的
<stifler> 别滥用...
<palomino|working> 我乐了
<imadper> jyfl987: 画面里不出现pig
<jyfl987> stifler: 是真的 你不看新闻的？
<stifler> jyfl987: 我正在看伊朗TV...
<jyfl987> http://news.xinhuanet.com/it/2011-05/31/c_121476496.htm   stifler这可是猴蛇的消息 你自己看
<jiero> 内蒙古发生了什么事情？
<jiero> 我不知道我不知道
<jyfl987> jiero: 丫现在才反应过来？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是在国外么 怎么会不知道 装
<stifler> jyfl987: 好事啊
<jyfl987> stifler: 我也觉得挺好的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道就是不知道
<stifler> 话说你们用lisp写什么?
<jyfl987> stifler: 你怎么看伊朗台 难道你懂波斯语？
<stifler> jyfl987: 正在灌耳音...
<imadper> stifler: emacs的配置文件,不过都是从网上抄的
<stifler> imadper: 哦，可惜不会EMACS
<MaskRay> jyfl987: e17 用吗？输入法怎么配置
<jyfl987> 额 你是回族 应该族系从阿拉伯人那回溯 干嘛要去学波斯人的东西
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不用 我用i3-wm
<imadper> stifler: emacs的第一次使用体验会比vim的第一次体验好哦很多
<jyfl987> imadper: 你又来了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: settings -> language -> input method 我设置了 fcitx，能出来，但是无法转成中文模式
<jiero> 我想要的想要的，想要的。
<stifler> jyfl987: 波斯语简单点..
<imadper> jyfl987: 正好有东西要问你~
<imadper> jyfl987:  for(int k = 0; k < 16; ++k)
<imadper>     hashMap[k] = new liLi* [1773132];
<stifler> imadper: 不是吧，我第一次用EMACS都不知怎么退..
<imadper> jyf
<MaskRay> vim一个星期后的体验比emacs好哦很多
<imadper> jyfl987: 这样new的空间怎么delete?
<MaskRay> emacs一年后的体验比vim好哦很多
<imadper> stifler: 第一次用vim,都不知怎么打字上去...
<jyfl987> stifler: 可是你了解历史的话 阿拉伯人和波斯人历史上可不友好
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 按下 shift键
<imadper> MaskRay: 都是第一次的话,vim都不知道怎么打字...emacs好很多,起码能打字
<jyfl987> imadper: cpp的不懂
<stifler> jyfl987: 无所谓，我是冲着伊朗MM去的...
<jyfl987> 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 额...
<imadper> stifler: 伊朗mm亮吗?
<jyfl987> stifler: 还有就是信教也有派系 怕你们双方派系不同 有点麻烦
<stifler> imadper: 去GOOGLE看看
<imadper> stifler: 好~~~
 * jyfl987 我感觉我像sheldon一样讨厌，跟印度人谈印度 额
<stifler> jyfl987: 分歧不大的
<jyfl987> stifler: 额 不大
<stifler> jyfl987: 你改名叫谢耳朵吧...
<jyfl987> 我姓江  还是叫江军吧
<pocoyo> stifler: 点右上角的x号 退出
<stifler> pocoyo: 退不是问题，问题是有点窘...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 如何
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 没用
<liu123liu> 五笔为什么不在ibus里出现呢，各种悲剧
<liu123liu> 都装好了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 能用了。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那手动启好了 我的小本都是手动启 输入法这个太讨厌了 玩urbanterror还经常响应
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我明明记得昨天还不行的
<jyfl987> 中共总书记、国家主席胡锦涛昨天(5月30日)召集中共中央政治局会议，研究如何加强社会管理。胡锦涛在会上要求各地加强社会控制，包括互联网管制，以防止中国出现大规模的社会风险。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 显然是按shift 切到英文输入模式去了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我设置快捷键为 C-; 的，昨天明明记得按了那个 tray 里还是没开启状态
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那就不晓得什么事件了
<jiero> 谢了 jyfl987
<jyfl987> 莫名其妙 谢我做甚
<jiero> jyfl987: 不谢
<stifler> - -!
<jyfl987> 不谢又何必说出来 这不伤人么
<szsloss2> ...................
<iGoogle> 很妙啊。逗得 jyf 兴奋了几下，然后跌下来。
<jyfl987> hoho
<stifler> jiero: 你把人家逗兴奋了又不满足之，坏...
<jyfl987> 那等她回来满足我呗
<missing> jyfl987: 恭喜lol
<iGoogle> 9494 jiero 你是坏人
<missing> iGoogle: 给ee发现啦,哈哈
<iGoogle> missing: 你又啥事情。这么高兴
 * jiero 当好人和坏人都习惯了
<missing> iGoogle: 别人给阴我就开心,哈哈
<stifler> ....
<iGoogle> 给阴？是动词？
 * jiero 发现调皮鬼
<jyfl987> missing: 你有什么不开心的事说出来让大家开心开心？
<stifler> haha
 * tenzu 觉得神这两天不对劲
<missing> iGoogle: 额...广东话?陷害大概意思 阴
<iGoogle> 估计 missing 昨天香料用多了。今天不消停。
<jyfl987> duanzi: Via @icorey:童鞋买了一部山寨手机，炫耀其超长待机一百天， 结果一天就没电了。大家仔细一看，手机盒子上写的是：“超长待机一白天”！ @duanzi #段子
<missing> jyfl987: 没有,等你发言呢,哈哈
<missing> tenzu: 我也是,估计更年期来了吧
<jyfl987> tenzu: ee每个月都有那么几天的
<stifler> 一个月总有那么几天不对劲
<missing> 对对
<iGoogle> 啥疼猪？
<tenzu> 原来是周期
<tenzu> period
<missing> 按年龄更年期到了
 * jiero 以为长久呆在这里，所有人都会失常的 ——遁走
<missing> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 尿遁？
<stifler> haha
<leizhicheng1> 大家中午好～
<imadper> leizhicheng1: 现在是早上吧~
<leizhicheng1> 是嘛？11点半都 过了。。
<leizhicheng1> 午饭都可以去吃了。。
<calebot> 都午时了
<stifler> 晌午
<leizhicheng1> 是滴。。
<liu123liu> 终于搞定五笔了，我擦了个晕的
<stifler> liu123liu: 恭喜
<liu123liu> 装了那么多table ,原来都不是，真正的名称是多加了个chinase，要多蛋疼就有多蛋疼
<liu123liu> ibus-table-wubi   ibus-table-chinase-wubi  原来不是一个东西。。。我擦了个晕。。
<stifler> liu123liu: 五笔不存在词库和联想的问题？
<liu123liu> stifler: 我基本不看联想，直接上屏的
<stifler> liu123liu: 各五笔之间有何不同？如字根？
<liu123liu> 词库不是有么，附带就给装上了
<stifler> 0
<liu123liu> 我的意思是， ibus-table-wubi   ibus-table-chinase-wubi 这两个，只有后者是五笔，前者不知道是啥
<stifler> liu123liu: 前者只是个五笔框架？
<liu123liu> stifler: 应该不是吧，也算是一种输入法，也不知道是哪个，我把全球都给装上了。。。才找到五笔。。。
<stifler> liu123liu: 额
<szsloss2> ...................
<szsloss2> ...................
<jyfl987> 五笔也应该有联想吧
<liu123liu> 刚才试了一下，没有联想
<liu123liu> 不过对我来说，我不需要联想，那个麻烦，没有直接上屏快速
<Changkinkuo> 拼音可以有联想提示吗?
 * stifler 觉得五笔都是牛人用的..
<liu123liu> 拼音吧，自带就可以了
<Changkinkuo> 没有阿
<liu123liu> 试了下，还真没有
<jyfl987> 词库应该也有阿 五笔打词不就可以省略打 这个和拼音的缩略不是一个道理么 只是按键映射不同罢了
<Changkinkuo> 我在10.4下要的拼音,没有联想提示
<stifler> 一个按字母，一个按笔划？
<Changkinkuo> 我用的是双拼
<Changkinkuo> 刚用双拼没多久,还不是很熟悉
<liu123liu> 五笔坚挺的路过，我闭着眼睛都可以打出一段话。。。不一定百分百对，错几个字
<jyfl987> 用五笔有什么大不了的
<imadper> 自然码\全息\冰蟾
<imadper> 各种输入法
<jyfl987> 我有个同学的妈妈以前是电报局的 输入法用的是区位码的 额
<imadper> 还有粤语拼音
<liu123liu> 俺的意思是，习惯五笔了，用拼音打不好，不是说有什么大不了的
<jiero> 怎么说呢。记忆力是相当要求的。
 * jiero 记忆力超烂。
 * imadper jiero 人品也超烂~~
 * imadper 哈哈~
<stifler> -.-
 * roylez 记忆力拔群 
 * stifler 虾米系记忆力?
<roylez> stifler: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1dhpmf4l55jg.gif
 * jiero 忘记了所有学过的数学公式
<jyfl987> 我还记得勾股定理的公式 额
<stifler> roylez: 擦...
<jiero> jyfl987: 勾股定理是什么来着。。。
<stifler> 勾3股4玄5?
<missing> jiero: 其实就是背背山
<alpha080> a2+b2=c2
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 啥？三角形？
<stifler> a*a+b*b=c*c
<roylez> stifler: 怎么除了你就没别人看了
<alpha080> Not,circle
<jyfl987> 就是勾引来上屁股
<roylez> palomino|working pocoyo iGoogle tenzu missing MeaCulpa http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1dhpmf4l55jg.gif
<stifler> roylez: 别人都吐去了...
<missing> jyfl987: 太粗俗了,哈哈
<roylez> 害我出必杀
<stifler> -.-
<jyfl987> missing: 我不粗 你能开心么
<Changkinkuo> 有人用仓颉输入法吗?
<stifler> 哈哈哈
<liu123liu> 。。。。那细了可开心？
<stifler> jyfl987: 有才..
<tenzu> roylez: 笑了，不过我还没吃饭啊
<roylez> tenzu: ...你吃咖哩好了
<stifler> -.-
<jyfl987> 呵呵 吃饭去
<missing> roylez: ...赞...
<missing> jyfl987: 谢谢
<tenzu> roylez: 印度的么？口太重
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 喜欢咖哩
 * pocoyo 主席v5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jiero> 咖哩面包咖哩饭
<jiero> 走了
<stifler> 这么早就食饭啊?
<roylez> stifler: 回回你会粤语？
<roylez> stifler: 食佐好耐
<maplebeats> 撒子
<imadper> 吾似桂
<stifler> roylez: 不会……看电影学的...
 * imadper 在广州呆了两年,粤语除了粗口别的都不会
<stifler> -.-
<maplebeats> =,=
<imadper> maplebeats: 你也来了~
<maplebeats> =,=
<maplebeats> 好久没上irc了
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.04开机出现fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333512 昨天用VI 修改了etc/network/interfaces里面的 auto lo iface lo inet loopback 这里改动过 然后重启电脑出现fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1:clean,41709/971040 file ,310285/3883520 blocks 在线等答案 统计信息: 发表于 由 zriplj — 2011-05-31 12:12
<maplebeats> ????新功能?
<imadper> 同志们,怎么删除 a = new s [5][5];分配的空间?话说s本身是个指针
<imadper> 我的意思是数组里的每个元素都是指针
<ysyk> 数组怎么删除呀，搞成动态的
<imadper> ysyk: 就是动态的呀,用的new
<ofan> imadper: delete []
<stifler> imadper: free or delete?
<ysyk> 什么语言
<imadper> ofan: delete []s[i] 然后i从0-4?
<imadper> ysyk: c
<ofan> ...
<imadper> stifler: delete吧,其实都行
<ofan> imadper: delete [] a;
<imadper> ofan: 哦,是a...这样能完全释放?
<ysyk> C啥时候可以用new了
<imadper> ysyk: c\c++
<ofan> imadper: 自己debug看咯
<MeaCulpa> 不能吧
<MeaCulpa> 要循环进去delete [] 吧
<ofan> imadper: 你可以profile,malloc函数被调用几次
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩,我也觉得时
<imadper> ...
<MaskRay> new 一次，强制转换成 int(*)[5] 来用
<neaghfoz> LibreOffice在KDE里面字体不和谐怎么办？
<ofan> imadper: 不信乃试试
<MeaCulpa> delete只是要去调用析构函数而已，而基本类没有自定义的析构函数，基本类构造的一维数组也没有你写的析构函数
<ysyk> for(i=0;i<N;i++) {delete []X[i];} delete []X; 试试这样
<MeaCulpa> 所以它根本不知道自己指向的是数组头
<imadper> ysyk: 恩,刚改成类似的,我先跑下,谢了~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩
<imadper> MaskRay: 没懂...
<zhangkaixuan> 无损照片管理器Shotwell 0.10发布，支持Ubuntu 11.04 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/vim-things/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vim下的那点事儿 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> Vim下的那点事儿 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/vim-things/
<zhangkaixuan> 无损照片管理器Shotwell 0.10发布，支持Ubuntu 11.04 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/shotwell-0-10/
<stifler> zhangkaixuan: 站点怎么搞了？换回来了？
 * imadper 貌似搞定了~
<imadper> 谢谢同志们呀~~~
<MeaCulpa> 这年头，在乎这个的不多了...都给Java养肥了
<liu123liu> gmail是登录不上去还是怎么回事？？
<stifler> liu123liu: fetchmail可以正常收件
<calebot> stifler: 换回来了
<stifler> calebot: 其实现在这样挺不错
<wzlxx> lua高手都出来吧…
<stifler> wzlxx: 干嘛？想求WOW插件？
<wzlxx> stifler: 求jump-or-exec～呵呵三；
<stifler> wzlxx: -.-
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys 吧
<wzlxx> stifler: awesome的spawn库里运行程序的，应该能改成的…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我现在正在用 e17
<stifler> wzlxx: o
<wzlxx> E17怎样？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 放弃以前的WM了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: e17 的 ewmh 看上去支持得不错
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome或openbox支持不？
<wzlxx> 到现在我还不知道xbindkeys的用法…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你试试在 awesome/openbox 里用 wmctrl -l
<MaskRay> 那些个 tiling 的，怀疑都不行
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如何配置？
<calebot> tiling 很多和 ewmh 行为不同
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 看看你的wmctrl && xbindkeys 配置…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys -dg 生成一个默认的 scheme 配置文件
<MaskRay> calebot: wmctrl -l 至少该支持一下。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 已经生成了…
<calebot> MaskRay: ewmh 本来就是各个 wm 看心情支持
<calebot> 不知道哪个 wm 支持比较完整
<edison0354> MaskRay: MeaCulpa: ofan: roylez: jyfl987: lainme: stifler: NoIE: palomino|working: tenzu: http://98.139.197.254/5268/5778925926_d892331224_z.jpg
<edison0354> calebot: 你也同上
<fuhao> 大家好,请教个问题, 我想用vim 把某个文件夹里的所有文件包括子目录里的文件 123 字符替换成 321/123 这个命令我该怎么写？
<pocoyo> fuhao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhangkaixuan> stifler:数据迁移失败 有几个主要功能不能实现 只能等待下一个版本...
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys -dg > ~/.xbindkeys.scm 然后 xbindkeys
<zhangkaixuan> stifler:抱歉...
<roylez> edison0354: ps的
<jyfl987> edison0354:  口味好重么
<roylez> edison0354: 掘图上面太多ps图，我不看的
<Changkinkuo> fuhao: :1,$s#123#321/123/g
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 已经运行了…
<Changkinkuo> fuhao: :1,$s#123#321/123#g
<edison0354> roylez: 你难道是PS党？看到图就说是PS的那种……
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 好的,我试试.谢谢
 * edison0354 世界上最远的距离，是我在if里你在else里，虽然经常一起出现，但却永不结伴执行
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你要 key sequence + JoE 可以这样：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398046/
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 关键是如何使用jump-or-exec
<roylez> edison0354: 文字边框很模糊，有blur过的痕迹
<edison0354> roylez: 专业……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: xbindkeys支持窗口操作吗？单单是启动软件的话没有几个的…呵呵…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我改了一下： http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398050/
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 无法实现唉.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-t i -> evince;  C-t e -> emacsclient -c -n;  C-t f -> firefox  C-t c -> xterm
<Changkinkuo> fuhao: ":1,$s#123#321/123#g"
<cfy> 用#....
<Changkinkuo> fuhao:你需要的按键都在引号里了
<MaskRay> cfy: xbindkeys ，scheme 的配置文件，你应该懂。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以用
<cfy> MaskRay: 表示不明真相.....
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 快捷键可以用…
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 是的,我就是照这个输入的.
<fuhao> Changkinkuo:我在试试,谢谢你了.
<MaskRay> cfy: 好东西，xbindkeys
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome里可用，但如何实现jump-or-exec??
<ttisnaked> awesome是什么东西　
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以用C-t启动
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 能用就不要配置 wm 专门的快捷键了……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的意思是去掉我WM里的这些快捷键？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys 能做到了就尽量别让 wm 做
<MaskRay> s/了/的
<Changkinkuo> haofu:我试了一下,可以的阿
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 好，那怎么实现jump or exec? awesome实现不了C-t引导～xbindkeys可以…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那就让 awesome 启动时执行 xbindkeys
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我就一个firefox urxvt emacs thunar 这几个软件…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，知道～但是还没有实现sawfish的jump-or-exec…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那就简单改一下  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398050/
<MaskRay> wzlxx: sawfish 的 JoE 有什么特别？
<edison0354> cfy: 你来了
 * pocoyo 欢迎 cfy 就位 
<MaskRay> wzlxx: XMonad.Actions.WindowGo 是我用得最舒服的，runOrRaiseNext
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.来了
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么了?要搞排名了么
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome里切换不过来
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 同时有多个匹配的话，就在所有匹配项里循环，而且可以设置多个条件
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯～
<wzlxx> 我去ob里试试看…
<liu123liu> ..
<liu123liu> gnome3好玩。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: openbox里可以，awesome里不能切换到焦点～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你没用 emacsclient ？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用了…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: awesome 能 wmctrl -l 吗
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 在awesome里切换的话不能切换到emacs的焦点～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-t在emacs里不是调换两个字符吗？
 * stifler 觉得urxvt的多标签很好用...
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 是的，几乎无用
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯…
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: 你用的什么？
<wzlxx> xiaotoy: 贱人～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-l用到screen上了…我感觉这个顺手…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯，我 C-l 是 tmux 和 emacs(workgroups)
<MaskRay> screen 用 C-a 做默认绑定太奇怪了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-t不太顺手～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那么用 C-;
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，这个估计没有占用…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 麻烦了，; 在 scheme 里是注释
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，刚想给你说这个问题…
<MaskRay> cfy: '(control ;) 怎么转成合法的表达式
<MaskRay> cfy: scheme 的
<MaskRay> cfy: ; 是注释
<wzlxx> \; ye bu xing
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试我只知道cl里可以#\;
<MaskRay> wzlxx: '(control semicolon)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys -k，会出来个窗口，在那里面按键，它会告诉你怎么在配置文件里设置
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～
<cfy> MaskRay: 你们在弄什么?
<MaskRay> cfy: xbindkeys 配置 jump-or-exec
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么和scheme扯上关系了?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys 用 guile 做扩展的
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 小测一下ylmfos http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333523 镜像大小：660多M 安装环境：win7 安装方式：wubi(它自带的，其实就是wubi) 其它的不说，先上图 个人感觉就是win7界面与ubuntu的合体，易用性不错 总的来说，易用性不错，也很实用。 注：字体我换成我喜欢的的浪漫雅圆 统计信息: 发表于 由 373992900 ...
<MaskRay> cfy: xbindkeys 用 guile 做扩展的
<cfy> maivel: 哦...
<cfy> maivel: 发错...
<cfy> MaskRay: oh
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这样的话我的urxvt的启动脚本也省了…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: urxvtc/urxvtd
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 前面的是class吗？
<Changkinkuo> 这不就是ylmfos吗?
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你问问 calebot
<calebot> wzlxx: 对换一下不就知道了？
 * calebot 没在用 WM_CLASS
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 今天看到 wmctrl -lx 输出 Navigator.Firefox，可能前面的是 class，后面是 name
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，应该是…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但是 WM_CLASS 可能是两个都包括的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我觉得用后面的好些
<calebot> 一个可以用来指定 subwindow
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 获得class 的程序名字是什么啊？
<calebot> 比如 对话窗/download
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xprop | grep CLASS，用鼠标点窗口
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不sawfish还方便，呵呵…
<wzlxx> s/不/比
<Guest89696> ÂÂÂÂ
<jack_> ÂÂ
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 我怎么就不行呢？
<Changkinkuo> 我不知道
<Changkinkuo> 我就是在vim下那么操作的,完全可以
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 难不成是我人品问题  ...
<fuhao> Changkinkuo: 好吧.我在找自身问题.
<Changkinkuo> fuhao,怎么什么到和人品挂钩阿!
<liu123liu> 哈哈哈
<liu123liu> 说人品的，估计自己也解决不了了
<liu123liu> clear
<liu123liu> ;-)
<fuhao> 我倒......
<liu123liu> 命令错误了。。。
<liu123liu> 下载东西，看不到数字，果然是遥遥无期。。。
<fuhao> liu123liu: 那请教下这个怎么解决呢？
<liu123liu> fuhao: 解决什么？我把消息清空了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我用C-;了～让rxvt启动的时候就启动一个screen，呵呵…很好…
<fuhao> liu123liu: 我需要把某个文件夹里的所有文件包括子文件夹里的文件. 把里边的 123 替换成 321/123  这个怎么实现呢？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我也改了一下：xterm -e 'zsh -c tmux'
<fuhao> liu123liu: 请教下怎么解决,谢谢
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，我分开设置两个，一个用来启动screen的～另一个用来直接就启动一个urxvt，什么时候需要用的时候用…
<MaskRay> fuhao: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i 's#123#321/123#g'
<MaskRay> fuhao: . 换成那个目录，危险命令，慎用
<fuhao> MaskRay: 好的谢谢.
<liu123liu> fuhao: mv 可以，不过，慎用
<wzlxx> MaskRay:单独只运行命令是不用wmctrl就可以了？
<liu123liu> 呃，说错了
<fuhao> MaskRay: 问题解决了.非常感谢,
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 带特殊字符的，可不是这样写了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你有空了？
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 可以啊
<webchat> =_=
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果配置文件有错误的话怎么才能用输出？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: pkill -1 xbind
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果配置有问题的话xbindkeys就启不来…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 一般 daemon 都是收到 sighup 就重读配置文件
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys -vn 找原因
<haoyihuan> 有没有了解北京54坐标的阿？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖胖
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<calebot> ^k^ 最近为毛都会报内核版本？
 * stifler 还在用2.6.32-5...
<calebot> 快上 3.0rc1
<stifler> rc..
<stock> dsfdfl
<roylez> tenzu: 澳大利亚公路 http://i.imgur.com/1PxpZ.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 比秦岭上面还nb
<stock> ÔÔÔÔÔ
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<tenzu> roylez: 打了一中午battle field 2
<tenzu> roylez: 半年前写的proposal竟然拿下了项目。。。
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<guanml> roylez: 什么澳大利亚公路，明明是张家界天门洞的盘山公路
<roylez> tenzu: 你简直是吸精王
<roylez> tenzu: 错了，是吸金王...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 捞了几个亿？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/fmCJp.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: jyfl987 项目拿下来也不在我手里，我还是干活的
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你拿下来的 自然要分你几个亿的
<stifler> 94
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不可能
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<jyfl987> 到时候给我买个100年的google storage账户 100年的dropbox 100年的gae吧 谢谢了 tenzu
<jyfl987> tenzu: 对了 还有100年的linnode
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没志气的，给你买100个妹子是正事儿
<stifler> -.-
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个用不上阿
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/3mtam.jpg
<jyfl987> 广厦千间 夜眠八尺；妹子百人，一夜一个
<stifler> roylez: 有才
<yuhuayang07> jyfl987:  图片很搞笑。。
<tenzu> roylez: 今天中午路过麦当当，看到了满满一桌子薯条
<stifler> 扑上去啊
<tenzu> stifler: 应该是参观的人买的集体套餐
<stifler> tenzu:  哦
<jska> 手里有项目的凯纸伤不起啊
<aaronyy> 参观什么？
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.wimp.com/glassdoor/
<iGoogle> roylez: 熟悉q3了？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有钱了？
<tenzu> roylez: no glass这个好
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没钱，拜神
<iGoogle> 当了小老板还这么谦虚
<roylez> iGoogle: 不好玩
<iGoogle> roylez: 右脑导致的。估计
<iGoogle> 头晕？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/2HcTh.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: 俩小孩子在一房子里绕圈互扔石头，不好玩
<pityonline> 有人有谷歌音乐的 hosts 吗？
<iGoogle> 啥叫石头。
<iGoogle> 每种武器，都有特色的。到你这，变石头了。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/lKNxA.jpg
<aaronyy> 有没有办法关掉最后一个chrome的窗口以后，不让chrome退出？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/1JYIj.jpg
<yuhuayang07> aaronyy: win版的chrome据说可以。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 弄好了，但是有的引导键不能用，呵呵～wmctrl是不是不能用一个键的引导键啊？
<aaronyy> 不知道为什么不做成默认的
<aaronyy> OSX
<aaronyy> 那样的
<stifler> 你们一天哪来的这么多好玩的图片的?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/r/pics/3n4EH
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 一个键的话要加在 first-binding 里，比如 (xbindkey '(control "b:2") "xterm")
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ......
<stock> ÖÐÎÄ
<^k^> stock:say 中文 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wzlxx> MaskRay: openbox里有很多的动作都是靠win键引导的…
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，跳个舞
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 直接在你写的那个引导键函数里不行吗？
<stock> ÖÐÎÄ
<palomino|working> ~(-.-~) (~-.-)~
<^k^> stock:say 中文 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-semicolon 是 C-; 触发的函数
<roylez> palomino|working: 跳得真难看...
<palomino|working> -_- 您见谅
<stifler> -.-
<wzlxx> MaskRay: o,就用两个吧，这样也好…软件的都用我的两个的引导键，窗口动作都用系统默认的…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的E17里的快捷键是怎样的？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 默认的引导键是什么？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: e17 配置不来。。
<WUJIE> 大家好啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: E17配置不来什么？你不用的挺好的…
<WUJIE> kde不错啊
<^k^> WUJIE, 好  ㍦ 
<WUJIE> KDE啊
<wzlxx> test
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍦ 
<iGoogle> ● cat /home/eexp/bin/config/.fvwm/zz-截图和资料保留/ZZ-无用配置/jumporexec.bash
<iGoogle> #!/bin/bash
<iGoogle> program=$1
<iGoogle> if ! wmctrl -x -a $program; then $program &;fi
<mikeandmore> 总算能上irc了…………
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 只用 JoE，当 tiling 用的
<WUJIE> 嘎嘎
<wzlxx> MaskRay: xbindkeys能不能单独的给某个程序设置单独的快捷键…不用咱们设置的默认的快捷键～比如我的听歌的我就不想用C-;来引导，我想用我的其他的快捷键…
<robin> 谁有二代酷睿CPU和集成的显卡的？
<palomino|working> ?_? , robin
<palomino|working> 比如i3 530? , robin
<WUJIE> 有点跛啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～我openbox里也是～都是全屏，呵呵～xbindkeys在ob里表现良好…
<robin> palomino|working, 不是啊。是指比如 i5 2410M
<palomino|working> ....这应该算第三代了吧
<WUJIE> 不是啊，比如I7+120M显卡
<robin> palomino|working, 哦。呵呵。我把问题改改：请问谁有 Intel Sandy Bridge 系列CPU+GUP的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我这用法真是委屈 e17 了……
<WUJIE> 没有额，用P7了
<palomino|working> 我本来要买i3 2100的.. , robin
<palomino|working> 思想斗争很久之后买了i3 530 , robin
<WUJIE> 我买的是P7
<robin> 请问谁有 Intel Sandy Bridge 系列CPU+GUP的？你们的intel集成显卡死锁么？呵呵……
<palomino|working> P7=?_?
<WUJIE> 恩P7
<stifler> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<WUJIE> 奔腾7代
<robin> palomino|working, 我的是 I5 2410m，然后现在的 intel 的显卡驱动有个死锁的臭 bug。
<palomino|working> ... , robin
<wzlxx> MaskRay: hehe～没有见识过E17…
<robin> palomino|working, 我在 launchpad 上报告了，最后得出结论是上游的问题。https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754777
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 754777 in linux (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-m-gt2] GPU lockup (Blitter IPEHR: 0x13000002, Render IPEHR: 0x02000006)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那你还不如用个简单的ob呢…
<palomino|working> 汗
<robin> palomino|working, 参照：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754777
<palomino|working> 我看看
<robin> palomino|working, 你的 i3 530 什么显卡？
<WUJIE> 我的P7默认主频是3.2Ghz
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad 就够简单，但是想试试功能强大的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，强大的功能你又不用，哈哈～浪费了…
<palomino|working> gma4500? , robin
<robin> palomino|working, 哦。。。我现在只能手动指定 fbdev 作为默认显卡驱动。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: e17 有个 everything 不错，像 gnome do
<robin> palomino|working, 你的CPU是台式机的？我看评分还可以：http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i3+530+%40+2.93GHz
<palomino|working> 恩，买来当htpc用的 , robin
<palomino|working> 自用的是i7 :) , robin
<palomino|working> 当初就听说snb的显卡支持不太好.. , robin
<robin> palomino|working, 不过，i5 2410m 的得分真的很高。我就是被分数迷惑了，忽略了显卡的问题。
<palomino|working> 是，新i5挺强劲的 , robin
<stifler> i3i5i7i9i11?
<robin> palomino|working, 是的。irc里面好像很少用 Sandy Bridge 的。
<palomino|working> 等年底我也换snb了 , robin
<robin> palomino|working, 女儿幼儿园要放学了。我去接女儿。明天儿童节，今天有活动。
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 都有孩子了。。
 * palomino|working momo robin 
<robin> palomino|working,  年底换是个好时机。估计新驱动也出来了。
<robin> momo 啥意思？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 摸摸
<WUJIE> 还是N卡好
<robin> palomino|working, 呵呵。我算年纪比较大的了。这里在校生多。
<robin> 现在看来 ATI 的卡好！
<robin> 相信我。
<robin> 开源驱动官方驱动效果都不错。
<WUJIE> ATI驱动难找，N看好额
<robin> 我家台式电脑是 ATI 的。
<robin> 走了，接女儿。白白。
<palomino|working> bye
<WUJIE> bye
<stifler> bye
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<jyfl987> 有女儿真好 可以玩小loli
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你女儿呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我的是儿子
<stifler> ...
 * MeaCulpa 明天带儿子去新天地
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 割了
 * MeaCulpa 小时候乱倒马桶的破地方，现在高级了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 包皮？有此打算
 * jyfl987 北京市公积金管理中心的域名是 bjgjj.gov.cn  北京割jj  :D
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 诶 要割赶紧割 我小时候老爹说要给我割 到现在还没带我去
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，我也是，nngx, 娃娃都有了
<xiangfu> 我发现写代码是一个永远完不成的工作 ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可见这个没有影响 不过小时候有一次因为包皮长的问题 还发炎过 擦那个高锰酸钾溶液 痛苦死了
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 对头 nn还有售没？
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 有 milkymist one 没有了。
<xiangfu> 疯了，最近写代码有点吐了。
<lerosua> xiangfu: 你挂了，工作就完结了
<iGoogle> 女娲传统的人面蛇身造型
<xiangfu> lerosua: 所以我要想想办法。
<xiangfu> lerosua: 别和矿工似了。我挂了，我挂在键盘上。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 为啥提示我没有Control这个定义啊？
<jyfl987> 呵呵 写代码都能写吐 该不会是泡面吃多了吧
<wzlxx> ERROR: Unbound variable: m:0x4
 * xiangfu 挂在 emacs 里，键盘上
<jyfl987> 所以你要搞个脚本语言来玩 不要写一大托c
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 头发胀。总之就是不爽，一点也不想写。
<lerosua> xiangfu: 你写啥代码啊，其实写代码，也是很容易偷懒的活啊。
<xiangfu> lerosua: . low level.
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 你这种感觉 我们天天都有
<jyfl987> 不过头发胀 该不是感冒流感了吧
<xiangfu> lerosua: for example. 'mv' not works fine in our /ramdisk and nor flash :(
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 可能也有点。不知道，没有什么感冒的症状。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 可怜的 用forth做吧
<lerosua> xiangfu: 作家不能有灵感了才写作，妓女不能有性欲才接客，程序员不能状态好了才codeing啊，这就是工作。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 怒赞
<xiangfu> 这就是工作。
<jyfl987> 大家一起鼓掌
<stifler> lerosua: 有才
<jiero> 不知道。什么都是要上。
<lerosua>  表啊，我也是抄网上的段子的
<xiangfu> 但有时，没有灵感 debug 不出来啊。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我觉得奇怪 为何你这类工具 复用率也不高呢 如果是mv not works 那相关的一系列工具都应该受影响吧
 * jiero 可是觉得：委屈了世界也不能委屈自己
<lerosua> xiangfu: 实现新功能其实是简单的，最烦的就是这种类似优化找bug的了。没点成就感也不容易做啊
 * jyfl987 我死后管他洪水滔天
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 问题就是cp 都好用，就是mv 不好用 :(
<lerosua> xiangfu: 要不你cp完再rm。哈
 * stifler 活着都不管他洪水滔天..
<jyfl987> haha
<xiangfu> lerosua: mv 里边已经是这样，但有判断，好像一个优化。用的自己的代码。rtmes(unix) 的mv
<jyfl987> cp好用 mv不好用 说明是删除有问题被
 * stifler 下去食饭
<xiangfu> jyfl987:  mv 这里问题已经找到了。问题是出在文件系统上或操作系统代码上。
<xiangfu> rtems :)
<xiangfu> jyfl987: for Milkymist one
<ttyyuu> :)
<jyfl987> 真是挫阿 我觉得你们搞开源硬件 应该不用什么软件都自己维护吧
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 总要调试一些bug 啊。
<xiangfu> 关键是rtems 代码不熟啊。需要时间，但时间又不等人。:)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 而且我看ml里好多人在提交东西 额
<stockss> exit
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 主要是nanonote 的。milkymist 的不多
<xiangfu> BUG： https://github.com/milkymist/bugs/issues/17 :D
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 玩fpga的自然不需要你照顾 哼哼 什么时候出新的nn 我再支持一下
<jyfl987> 才17！！！
<xiangfu> 嗯.
<jyfl987> 我这trac里bug号都排到500了
<xiangfu> 刚开始啊.
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 下一代nn啥时候阿
<jyfl987> 期待触摸屏
<jyfl987> 干脆触摸屏 分离键盘算了
<xiangfu> jyfl987:  目前都在milkymist one 上.我正准备文章呢.
<jyfl987> 不过我们领导对你们的那个键盘是很赞的 虽然他不喜欢nn本身
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 在咱们那中配置文件里怎么用其他的快捷键啊？
<xiangfu> :)
<jyfl987> 你们的键盘是谁设计的？
<zhangkaixuan> SELinux 入门 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/selinux-introduction/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SELinux 入门 : OSMSG
<jyfl987> 有没有考虑单独生产 插各种手持设备？
<jyfl987> 比如刷了rockbox的那些
<zhangkaixuan> pidgin在gnome shell环境中实现在消息通知窗口中直接回复而无需离开焦点的办法 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/pidgin-gnome-shell-extension/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pidgin GNOME Shell Extension : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> GNOME 3 使用及扩展开发的一点感受 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-3-feelings/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 使用及扩展开发的一点感受 : OSMSG
<xiangfu> 有多少人打两份工?
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • 推荐精美的 Chrome 字典应用 Halo Word http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333539 如果你在寻求一款好用简单的字典程序，那么不妨试试精巧的 Chrome 应用 Halo Word。 Halo Word 同时支持 Linux、Mac 和 Windows，并支持网页取词、单词表等功能。 Halo Word 0.2.0.png Halo Word 0.3.0 popup.png 安装地址： https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/b ...
<jyfl987> 转发了 @史上第一最邪呼 的微博: 丈夫挑衅妻子的智商，问：亲爱的，你有水平说出让我既欢喜又生气的话吗？老婆沉默了一会说：我发现在你所有朋友当中只有你是不用吃伟 哥的。。。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 难道你是？
<xiangfu> 不是.  just ask :D
<xiangfu> 有没有三份工的?
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 7小时之外，给lp打工？
<iGoogle> 无聊了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 出来打仗
<lerosua> iGoogle: 给你小孩子打工，给你老婆打工，上班给你老板打工，正好三份工
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。俄。你今天有空啊。
<iGoogle> 开会
<lerosua> iGoogle: 偷得浮生半日闲
<xiangfu> 问一下大家开发的机器配置都怎么样? 先写下我的:
<xiangfu> model name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz
<xiangfu> MemTotal:        3776300 kB
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<xiangfu> more /proc/cpuinfo  | grep "^model name"
<xiangfu> more /proc/meminfo  | grep "^MemTotal"
<xiangfu> 今天无聊 :)
<jyfl987> xiangfu: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz
<jyfl987> 可怜阿 这家的机器不如上家的
<jyfl987> 不过我们有个测试主机还不错
<linda> hi
<^k^> linda, 好  ㍧ 
<liu123liu> ㍧
<liu123liu> 无聊中，大家推荐个软件呃
<guanml> liu123liu: 想要什么样的软件阿？
<liukai>  有人用了11.04么？感觉怎么样？
<metbsd> 没用，在玩opensuse了
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 悲催的virtualbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333541 在11.04下曾经下完美的virtualbox，不知在哪次升级（内核升级或别的什么）后就完蛋了，全屏缩放、无缝集成、分辨率自动调整、鼠标自动捕捉、剪切板共享全部失效，CTRL键失灵，全部相关软件删除重装后还是一样，真是悲催的了！ 统计信息: 发表 ...
<xiangfu> metbsd: 你打算测试一下所有的GNU/Linux?
<xiangfu> :D
<xiangfu> http://www.audiovisualizers.com/toolshak/vidsynth/buchla/b200_2a.jpg
<metbsd> 哈哈，差不多都玩过了
<metbsd> 不过我打算玩主流的
<xiangfu> 那个你觉的好?
<metbsd> 都不错，觉得都差不多阿
<metbsd> 没有哪个特别好，也没有哪个特别不好
<metbsd> 不过opensuse命令行不熟，一直用GUI在完善系统
<metbsd> 还是比较熟悉apt-get和yum
<liu123liu> guanml:设计和游戏方面的呃， 上网看了好多，也不知道上哪看
<stifler> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<stifler> 1033216 kB
<guanml> liu123liu: inkscape
<xiangfu> 看来我要升级我的电脑了.
<liu123liu> guanml: 常用的我都安装了。。。。
<guanml> liu123liu: http://www.ikde.org/program/choqok-sina-netease/
<^k^> ⇪ title: choqok 新浪微博插件和网易微博插件 | I, KDE
<guanml> 呵呵没错，就是choqok 新浪微博插件和网易微博插件 | I, KDE
<netsnail> linux 在引导时不能找到vg 在引导日志里我看到initrd里dm-mod已经加载了
<netsnail> 是什么原因啊？
<vamadir> 大家好
<^k^> vamadir, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> 除了wiki和tex还有什么非xml的markup 系统？
<MaskRay> orgmode
<MaskRay> reStructuredText
<xiangfu> 换一个SSD硬盘,性能应该能有提升吧.
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 哦，谢谢，我看看，有没有直接输出html的
<netsnail> linux 在引导时不能找到vg 在引导日志里我看到initrd里dm-mod已经加载了，什么原因啊？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 两个都可以，你可能更想要 docutils(reStructuredText)，因为 orgmode 是 emacs 的
<MaskRay> 尽管 orgmode 功能更强大
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: emacs退散...
<MeaCulpa> orgmode 一定要emacs?
<MaskRay> 一定要
<stifler> testd
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> stifler, ....  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome表现没有ob好…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用 emacsclient -xa Emacs || emacsclient -cna ''?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: docutils不错，不emacs,还py
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 跟你的差不多…就是多了一个-a ""
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 就猜到你喜欢这个。。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，我一直用dokuwiki,但是那个毕竟需要php
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 能出html的快速sharing，还是需要的
<naked8> 系统安装32位的好还是64位的好？？
<netsnail> naked8: 64位以后主流啊
<naked8> netsnail：那你用哪个
<netsnail> 64
<netsnail> naked8: 我现在升级到4G内存，64位不浪费
<naked8> 我2g内存能用64位
<naked8> 呃 我只有2G
<liu123liu> 2G能用滴
<netsnail> naked8: 那就没必要了吧
<pocoyo>  64 是关键词啊
<naked8> 2g内存 用32位好 还是64位？
<stifler> 64位软件支持怎么样？
<palomino|working> 32 , naked8
<palomino|working> 我常用的程序没啥问题 , stifler
<liu123liu> 通常双核不是建议64位的么？
<palomino|working> 能跑32位的 , stifler
<palomino|working> 关键还是看内存呀 , liu123liu
<netsnail> 64位系统可以装32位软件，32位系统装不了64位软件
<palomino|working> 64位会多占一些内存 , liu123liu
<naked8> 看来还是得好好用32位了 双核cpu都浪费了
<palomino|working> 2g本来就少。。
<netsnail> 双核又不浪费
<stifler> 只可惜内存只有1G，否则以我的INTEL4核，哼哼
<vamadir> 找人谁知道怎么做网页。（淘宝, php, cms, mysql )
<naked8> 64位真的要比32位快？
<palomino|working> 没怎么快 , naked8
<palomino|working> 也就压缩程序快了 , naked8
<palomino|working> 别的差别不大 , naked8
<MeaCulpa> mikespook1: 不错，vim+py党，不许哦不许哦，谢谢！
<naked8> 哦  心理平恒了
<MeaCulpa> mikespook1: 发错了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不错，vim+py党很友好，我喜欢，谢谢！
<netsnail> naked8: 不见得吧，理论上要运行64位软件才有优势
<naked8> netsnail：那linux64位软件多不多
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: :)
<palomino|working> linux你可以自己编译成64位呀 :) , naked8
<netsnail> naked8: 现在主流软件都有了，即使没有可以装32位的
<calebot> naked8: 推荐 32位 + pae
<naked8> pae  这是什么
 * pocoyo 用 firefox 看 flash 温度还是高啊啊高啊
<palomino|working> 物理地址扩展 , naked8
<palomino|working> 让32bit能访问4g以上的内存 , naked8
<MaskRay> 2g 内存还是 32 好吧
<cfy> 胡那系统累死啊
<cfy> 换系统好累啊
<cfy> 还不如一下子64
<naked8> 呃  大家说了那么多  发现我2G的内存还是用32位系统吧
<MaskRay> 之前 freebsd，就怕 64 出问题，所以装 32 了
<netsnail> 谁熟悉内核编译，帮忙解决一下问题啊
<zzmfish> 64位软件可能会占用更多内存
<vamadir> 我找人。想做网页。（淘宝, php, cms, mysql )
<liu123liu> 呃，我2G内存，装好64位fedora15了。。。
<netsnail> linux 在引导时不能找到vg 在引导日志里我看到initrd里dm-mod已经加载了，什么原因？
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么换的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你看flash的时候 温度咋样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 重装的....
<cfy> pocoyo: 我一直温度很高.准备洗风扇了.
<netsnail> 谁熟悉内核编译，帮忙解决一下问题啊。。。。。
<naked8> linuxmint是个什么东西
<netsnail> linux 在引导时不能找到vg 在引导日志里我看到initrd里dm-mod已经加载
<stifler> cfy: 换啥系统了?
<pocoyo> cfy: 又不是风扇的事情 我刚才洗过风扇。发现 flash播放大约20分钟以后 就一直高得cpu 100%快
<netsnail> pocoyo: linux下flash就是不行
<cfy> stifler: 没有啊.只是从gentoo32->gentoo64->debian squeeze 64
<cfy> pocoyo: .....
<netsnail> 能看就9不错啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 那没辙了.如果洗风扇没用,我就换电脑....搞个台式.....强力风扇....
<stifler> cfy: 我也是debian,不过32bit的
<netsnail> cfy: 用lvm吗？
<cfy> stifler: 乘有空换了
<cfy> netsnail: 有
<stifler> cfy: 水冷
<cfy> stifler: how?
<netsnail> lvm里root吗？
<cfy> netsnail: lvm root需要intrd和boot独立.
<netsnail> cfy: lvm 里root分区吗？
<cfy> initrd
<stifler> cfy: 自己铸造铝合金散热器，买个养鱼用的水泵带
<cfy> stifler: 我还不如换电脑...
<stifler> cfy: 我一个师兄干过...
<cfy> stifler: 犀利.....
<cfy> netsnail: 实在不行自己写initrd
<netsnail> cfy: 有initrd而且把dm-mod进去了，但是还是启动失败
<stifler> cfy: 不过是台式的
<cfy> netsnail: 你啥 os?
<netsnail> cfy: gentoo下没事，centos有问题
<netsnail> 难道是initrd打包方式不一样
<netsnail> centos 64
<cfy> netsnail: initrd里面搞搞,那里环境不好.需要多弄弄
<netsnail> 晕啊，真麻烦
<cfy> netsnail: 什么错误?是不是找不到root?
<netsnail> vg 找不到
<calebot> vg 是啥？
<cfy> netsnail: lvm么?
<cfy> netsnail: lvm很方便的啊...
<netsnail> 理论上驱动加载了，应该可以识别出vg啊
<netsnail> cfy: lvm
<cfy> netsnail: 我想起来了,我当时是btrfs多device所以自己写了initrd,像lvm这么多年过来的.....
<cfy> netsnail: 我记得用gentoo的那个啥工具参数一加直接就好了.
<cfy> netsnail: 扔了centos...
<netsnail> 不如把root分出来
<cfy> netsnail: 对,不要给自己找麻烦...
<cfy> netsnail: 尤其你还是server么?
<netsnail> centos里也有mkinitrd
<cfy> mkinitrd貌似过时了...
<netsnail> cfy: server
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事吗
<MaskRay> 用 gentoo 了干吗还 centos
<cfy> MaskRay: +1
<netsnail> MaskRay: 公司测试用机
<palomino|working> 没有哇 , roylez
<palomino|working> 哦 , roylez
<netsnail> 没想折腾它
<palomino|working> 还有1个多小时就可以加班了 , roylez
<palomino|working> 快乐吧? , roylez
<stifler> -.-
<pocoyo> cfy: 我准备买个笔记本散热器了。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: cpu 持续高温会不会影响系统稳定性？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我买了风扇.没效果...T_T
<roylez> palomino|working: 你当然快乐阿。还有一个小时，你的员工就会输出更高的剩余价值了
<palomino|working> 别太高就行.. , pocoyo
<palomino|working> 他们一般下班就走 , roylez
<palomino|working> 15分钟后公司里就剩我等几个了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 哦，就你和小蜜加班
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 我也想阿，可是没有阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 不会吧 我刚才把cpu上面的东东拆下来了 看到里面有有层胶 都溶化掉了 palomino|working
<palomino|working> .......
<cfy> iGoogle: 中国人为啥要整出ship-off....
<cfy> edison0354: 狗屎的ship-off...
<palomino|working> cpu上不应该有胶呀
<marcus_dust> 导热硅脂
<roylez> pocoyo: 硅胶
<marcus_dust> 半固态
<roylez> marcus_dust: 专业
<cfy> edison0354: iGoogle: 人家外国都不用ship-off,就中国人用...
<palomino|working> 硅脂的话本来就是黏糊的。。。
<pocoyo> roylez: marcus_dust 有见识。
<calebot> 黏糊的品质好
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是ship-off？
 * calebot 看到的都成干粉了
<stifler> ...
<cfy> edison0354: 就是radio s-off,貌似
<palomino|working> lol , calebot
<pocoyo> marcus_dust: 那溶化后 还能再换换不能？
<pocoyo> roylez: ^
<edison0354> cfy: spl-off吧？
<cfy> edison0354: 然后说s-off是hboot的的s-off
<palomino|working> 干了 , calebot
<edison0354> cfy: 你是在说爪机吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 对啊
<marcus_dust> 两块钱一支，跟牙膏差不多
<jyfl987> 一个来中国的美国大学生问：“在你们中国人心目里，是不是练武功比其他事情都重要？” “没啊，怎么啦？” “每次约姑娘吃饭，她们都会回答：等我有功夫了再去。”(@马伯庸)
<edison0354> cfy: radio是信号那方面的驱动一类的
<cfy> edison0354: spl-off是啥?
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了是on还是off的时候，就直接能在电脑上用adb刷机了
<cfy> edison0354: 是off的是或
<cfy> edison0354: 我懂了...彻悟了...
<cfy> 狗屎的网络...
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> 狗屎的中国人写的教程
<stifler> jyfl987: 哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 越写月迷糊....
<pocoyo> cfy: 散热片多少钱 一般？
<edison0354> cfy: 我也是看中国人写的……
<edison0354> cfy: 那你去xda吧……
<cfy> pocoyo: 散热片?我买的是外置风扇
<zprood> 好热闹啊
<cfy> edison0354: 给网址
<pocoyo> cfy: 嗯 我就说这个
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦买来60+
<edison0354> cfy: Google
<cfy> pocoyo: 不过效果不好...不过我爸那个买来貌似不错
<pocoyo> cfy: 真贵。。
<edison0354> cfy: 外置风扇？啥东西？
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧,,,google刚刚暂时能用...
<cfy> edison0354: 就是笔记本下面的风扇.帮助散热的
<cfy> edison0354: 不过打开慢死了.
<edison0354> cfy: 最讨厌那东西了
<edison0354> cfy: 除了增加噪音没其他用
<stifler> 还不如买冰块敷
<cfy> edison0354: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-gain-s-off-radio-and-engineering-on-htc-desire-hd/
<edison0354> stifler: 本本不防水的
<cfy> edison0354: 我这个静音的.
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 发现sawfish完全可以替代ob的所有功能…
<stifler> edison0354: :-)
<cfy> wzlxx: ob是啥?
<cfy> wzlxx: openbox?
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu10.10中安装subversion如何查看subversion版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333546 ubuntu10.10中安装subversion如何查看subversion版本，用的什么命令，我没有安装客户端，但我想知道我所安装的subversion程序的版本号是多少。比如1.6.x 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoweiwer — 2011-05-31 16:45
<edison0354> cfy: 你多少度？
<cfy> wzlxx: 暑假我也换sawfish
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 就是一个跟tint2的结合不好，窗口可以移动到tint2上面去，好像不知道tint2的存在…
<cfy> edison0354: 如果用cpu就会到80degree...
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵～为啥？又不是cl的…
<wzlxx> cfy: ob == openbox
<MaskRay> cfy: ship off 是什么
<edison0354> cfy: 那没办法，我玩游戏还80+呢
<cfy> wzlxx: 据说对于cl来说scheme只是'阉割'版本的,简单版本的
<cfy> MaskRay: radio s-off
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗…
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也不是很懂,貌似是指硬件上的s-off
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs 可以控制 sawfish
<cfy> MaskRay: android手机的术语了.你换手机了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<cfy> lisp威武
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以换了.android
<cfy> edison0354: 破网络...
<edison0354> cfy: 我也要DHD啊！！！！！！
<MaskRay> cfy: sawfish 是 librep 的，很像 elisp
<MaskRay> cfy: 没钱……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你之前搞定了sawfish的窗口跑到tint2上面没？
<cfy> edison0354: 我还没进 http://www.xda-developers.com/
<cfy> MaskRay: 找你爸妈啊...
<edison0354> cfy: 那网站好像就挺慢的
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你要啥功能
<cfy> edison0354: 我估计在5点之前是打不开了....
<edison0354> cfy: 你米淫啊！
<MaskRay> cfy: 不肯。。
<cfy> edison0354: ....问父母要的...败家的...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个.....
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不让窗口可以移动到tint2上面…
<edison0354> cfy: 你父母米淫啊！！！！
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 发现有了xbindkeys用什么W
<pocoyo> roylez: 那个硅脂 溶化了 有啥影响没有啊 主席
<wzlxx> 都是一样滴…
<calebot> pocoyo: 本来就是胶状
<stifler> 乳状
<edison0354> calebot: 乳状的啊
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xbindkeys 让那些 stacking tiling wm 也用得舒服。。
<pocoyo> calebot: 中间都没有了 就四周有一点儿了
<calebot> edison0354: 台湾用词
<banban> 有没有方法可以使得开机后继续运行之前的程序？
 * calebot 的普通话不好
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有个同学刚刚肉身翻墙了....
<edison0354> calebot: 额，我感觉胶状是果冻那种……
<calebot> cfy: 快去投奔
<cfy> banban: 你需要的是虚拟机...
<cfy> calebot: 要钱的....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<calebot> cfy: 入赘啊
<edison0354> cfy: 肉身翻墙爽啊……
<MaskRay> cfy: 咱只能做梦翻墙
<banban> cfy: 我是说服务器 服务器如果重启了 还能继续运行之前的程序吗
<cfy> edison0354: 是啊.免费的wifi,,,,,,500k/s
<calebot> pocoyo: 建议买一管来，把旧的刮干净了换新的
<cfy> banban: 什么程度上的继续?
<roylez> pocoyo: 没影响，就那样的
<cfy> banban: 你需要的是运行在服务器上的虚拟机...
<banban> cfy: 我自己写的程序 比如刚才运行到第5次重复了 现在继续运行第6次重复
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是和machinelife.org失去联系....
<roylez> banban: 你还在阿banban
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<pocoyo> roylez: 得 我看那玩意儿 起不到作用了
<cfy> banban: 那你的程序需要保存中间状态啊....
<banban> roylez: 服务器 服务器如果重启了 还能继续运行之前的程序吗
<edison0354> pocoyo: 一管以前是两块钱，现在不知道……
<banban> cfy: 他们给断电了 我也没有办法啊
<roylez> banban: 什么叫做继续运行？
<cfy> banban: 你可以用sqlite来保存数据.
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你也抹过啊？
<cfy> roylez: 无损继续....
<banban> roylez: 看我上面的话
<edison0354> banban: 你需要的是休眠
<roylez> banban: 不行的吧
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你是说CPU和散热器中间那个硅脂吗？
<calebot> 休眠不靠谱
<roylez> banban: 除非你起了HA
<cfy> banban的程序运行到了一半,然后没电了...
<banban> roylez: HA是什么
<cfy> 然后她想继续上次运行....
<banban> 已经挂掉了
<pocoyo> edison0354: yes
<calebot> 所以应该用虚拟机跑
<roylez> banban: 双节点，high availability，一台挂了自动切换到另一台
<banban> roylez: 就一台
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果WM的窗口动作都一致的话也可以在这个里面弄窗口动作了，呵呵～这样就什么也不用再配置了…
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你的不行了？
<roylez> banban: 那就节哀吧
<banban> calebot: 服务器都挂了 用哪里的虚拟机跑
<edison0354> pocoyo: 注意不要抹太多，有一层就行了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 多了也影响散热的
<MaskRay> e17 的 everything 关不掉了。。
<calebot> pocoyo: 抹太多流到旁边也不好
<banban> cfy: sqlite是什么 我也不知道当时有没有运行
<pocoyo> edison0354: 算了吧 我还是不抹了 笔记本拆一次不容易。 风扇那线都快被我扭断了
<calebot> pocoyo: 一般就是 die 上面有就行
<banban> 服务器ssh登陆不了 是不是就是服务器挂了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 额，我的是焊上去的，想拆也没办法
<pocoyo> calebot: 什么 die?
<pocoyo> banban: 极有可能
<calebot> pocoyo: https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=cpu+die
<pocoyo> calebot: 这是啥？
<calebot> pocoyo: cpu 中间那一小片突起的就是 die
<pocoyo> calebot: 唉 算了吧 还是等 cpu 死了 再说吧
<banban> pocoyo: 多谢
<calebot> 电脑城一般都有散热膏的吧
<edison0354> calebot: 话说你们那边会有网络封锁吗？
<calebot> edison0354: 没
<edison0354> calebot: 那你们那边能上优酷吗？
<calebot> edison0354: 之前能，现在听说有 ip 限制？
<calebot> 用代理应该行
<edison0354> calebot: 好像说国外IP不行，所以你们那边比较纠结……
<calebot> 我们算国外 ip 吧？
<edison0354> calebot: hulu能不？
<edison0354> calebot: 就是不知道……
 * calebot 不看国内视频站
<calebot> 国内很多都要 flash cookie, 不爽
 * calebot 不用 flash cookie
<edison0354> calebot: hulu是不是只能米国IP？
<calebot> 米国代理那么多
<edison0354> calebot: 前几天直接把rapidshare给墙了，然后我下东西下到一半……然后就悲剧了……
<edison0354> calebot: http://rapidshare.com/files/226177712/RClayd_theverybest_ape.part08.rar 你能打开不？
<calebot> 能
<edison0354> calebot: 悲剧的大陆啊……
<edison0354> calebot: 我移民你们那里吧……
<edison0354> ofan: 咱们投奔 calebot去吧……
<ofan> edison0354: ??
<ofan> edison0354: 做什么
<edison0354> ofan: 就当翻了半个墙了
<roylez> edison0354: rapidshare被墙了？
<roylez> edison0354: 昨天我发现hotfile似乎被墙了
<ofan> edison0354: 刚去开会,我说到MVC架构,老师都表示不知道..  顿时无比尴尬..
<edison0354> roylez: 我就日了
<edison0354> ofan: 我也不知道
<ofan> edison0354: 他们是老师..
<ofan> 国外网盘早就挂了
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 什么垃圾学校？
<ofan> jyfl987: 啊哈哈
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 该不是文学院吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 我都不好意思说.....
<edison0354> ofan: %
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> jyfl987: lol..
<jyfl987> ofan: 说
<ofan> jyfl987: 不说
<edison0354> ofan: 我前几天还从rapidshare下来这，结果过了一天就挂了……东西还没下完……
 * roylez 坐等回家玩subtle
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就是编的
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥编的,真事的..
<wzlxx> 谁了解sawfish的层的概念？
<calebot> ofan: jc 叔叔开啥会？
<ofan> edison0354: 没戏,我下载东西看到这些网盘的基本都忽略
<jyfl987> ofan: 那为何又不能说学校名字 明显就是编造的痕迹嘛
<ofan> calebot: 说了,辞职不干了..
<jyfl987> 有没有什么工具能够够连进imap server 然后你手动执行命令
<roylez> jyfl987: netcat吧
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 应该就是 stacking window manager 的概念吧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果使用tint2的话肯定得把tint2放到最上层～
<ofan> 一下吃了三笼肉包...
<MaskRay> wzlxx: stardict wpa_gui 这类程序，在托盘里 wmctrl -l 就看不到了
<calebot> 三笼
<roylez> ofan: 纸箱包子？
 * calebot 只能吃三笼小笼包
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不用这些程序…
<ofan> roylez: 啥? 是肉包...
<calebot> ofan: 纸箱肉包？
<ofan> calebot: ... 面团肉包..
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用什么联网
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 联网？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 网通啊…
<roylez> ofan: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMzNDQ4MzM2.html
<pityonline> 有人有谷歌音乐的 hosts 吗？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用什么上网
<roylez> pityonline: ....
<pocoyo> pityonline: 直接不就开了？
<pityonline> roylez: 拜见主席！
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ifconfig 的？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 连着 vpn 就不行
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯…
<pityonline> pocoyo: 新的 vpn 路由表有问题
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我也是……
<ofan> roylez: 这个看过.. 味挺正的,不像是纸箱
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那些发行版特有的尽量不用。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，这样很方便～我的系统里软件很有限…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯，自己写脚本最实在
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～就是～自己写脚本，网通教育切换什么的换ip什么的～
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Kmail 收不到自己给自己发的邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333552 刚刚实验了一下，用Kmail 收取之前在VIP.163上的邮箱，收不到自己每次回复别人邮件时抄送给自己的邮件。 不知道有没有办法解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhorizon — 2011-05-31 17:35
<wzlxx> 吃饭…
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 啥事快说
<roylez> tenzu: 要下班了
<tenzu> roylez: cpp编译的时候加了-lSDL，拿到别的机器上运行不了了
<pityonline> roylez: 太鸡动了
<tenzu> 咋整？
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道。呵呵
<tenzu> 。。。
<roylez> 过去再编译，哈哈
<pityonline> tenzu: 拿别的机器上重新编译不行吗？
<tenzu> 这样也可以啊，不过那样的话每台机器都得装sdl_image和sdl_ttf
<stock> »¹ÊÇÖÐÎÄ
<^k^> stock:say 还是中文 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tenzu> 而且光装了不行，还是得编译
<pityonline> tenzu: 在一台机器上打好包再拿别的机器上装行吗？
<tenzu> pityonline: 就是不会打包啊，P哥
<pityonline> tenzu: 哈哈，我也不会
<stifler> -.-
<tenzu> pityonline: 我以为把编译好的东西拿过去能直接用呢
<pityonline> tenzu: 打包找茸茸和袜子
<pityonline> tenzu: 当然不行啦
<tenzu> pityonline: 不过我在本机删了sdl，编译好的还能用
<tenzu> pityonline: 这就让我香裆费解了
<pityonline> tenzu: 你编译的东西已经深深地在你的机器上扎下了根……
<tenzu> pityonline: 晚上问茸茸或袜子吧，反正我解决不了
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> pityonline: nnd，吃饭去了，白白
<pityonline> tenzu: enjoy it
<myke2> MaskRay: 最大权匹配的顶标有什么性质吗?
<vic> 程序员真不是好当的。。。
<yuhuayang07> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang07, 好  ㍪ 
<yuhuayang07> 聊天室里人蛮多的嘛！但说话的真不多
<imtxc> 在500G 的硬盘里面安装debain  求一个分区方案……
<imtxc> 这个UBUNTU 由于交换分区的问题解决不了，打算重新装了。
<jyfl987> 大家儿童节快乐，明天不要撸管了。
<stifler> imtxc: /boot 200MB / 5GB 其余/home？
<imtxc> 以前给ubuntu 分了90G，使用的是自动分区。
<stifler> jyfl987: 邪恶
<jyfl987> stifler: 伊斯兰教可是不允许噜管的哦 小心
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<stifler> jyfl987: ä½ ..
<imtxc> stifler, 这样，够用么？  /
<jyfl987> stifler: 在大马还是印尼可是有少年因这个被判刑的哦 hoho
<myke2> MaskRay: 网络流的连续增广路算法的prove有么
<stifler> imtxc: 反正我的debian 用不完...
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 资料
<stifler> jyfl987: 好吧..
<MaskRay> myke2: 我网络流比你差多了
<bluek> 我来问问题了。
<imtxc> stifler, 我以前用的是XP 和 Ubuntu 双系统 所以 就是自动分区的  这次 打算手动分分
<stifler> 我的ff4 FLASH老穿屏怎么办？
<MaskRay> myke2: 我看代码+背代码的
<bluek> 我今天突然又想把内核降下来用，但是我怎么把新内核删掉？就像删除旧内核那样？可是那grub呢？
<stifler> imtxc: 没特殊用途的话就/boot / /home 三个区，大小自己估计
<edison0354> pityonline: google music需要Hosts吗……
<imtxc> stifler, 特殊用途是指？
<myke2> MaskRay: ......!
<imtxc> edison0354, 不需要
<bluek> myke2, 我今天突然又想把内核降下来用，但是我怎么把新内核删掉？就像删除旧内核那样？可是那grub呢？
<stifler> imtxc: 装很多大软件、大量编译等等
<edison0354> imtxc: 他刚刚在求HOSTS……
<pityonline> edison0354: 直连当然不用，但用 vpn 后就不行了
<myke2> bl
<myke2> bluek: 登陆旧内核, aptitude purge新内核
<bluek> myke2,哦哦
<imtxc> stifler, 这样啊
<edison0354> pityonline: 203.208.46.147
<myke2> MaskRay: 而且这么说也不正确, Polya说像弹钢琴, 骑自行车那样反复模仿, 练习是很好的方法.
<pityonline> imtxc: chnroutes 新生成的路由表访问谷歌音乐是显示在中国以外
<pityonline> edison0354: 就这一条，啊？
<stifler> imtxc: 我也是普通用户，以上方案只供参考哈
<imtxc> pityonline, 额 我就直接听的……
<imtxc> stifler, 恩 谢谢你呢。
<bluek> myke2,直接用autoremove行吗？这两者有什么区别？
<pityonline> imtxc: 我用 vpn 时直接听不了
<MaskRay> myke2: 真高深……
<imtxc> pityonline, 恩 ……www.google.com.hk 可以吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 啊，我ping出来的啊
<pityonline> imtxc: 可以访问，但听不了
 * imtxc 终于下定决心  格了XP分区了
<pityonline> edison0354: 有时候直接 ping 的 ip 不行的，我试试看吧，我也太懒了……
<imtxc> pityonline, 呵呵，这个我还真不明白，反正我是直接那样听的
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 听local music吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 不太清楚, 他似乎是批评那种设法找"捷径"的办法, 好像比较赞成熟能生巧.
<pityonline> edison0354: 我主要是想在谷歌音乐上下载
<stifler> imtxc: 单LINUX系统没啥不方便的，我用了快2年了，好好的
<pityonline> imtxc: 会提示暂时没有对您所在的地区提供下载和试听服务
<pityonline> imtxc: Music streaming/download services are not available in your region
<imtxc> stifler, 恩 我打算尝试
<imtxc> pityonline, 这个 我就不明白拉 呵呵
<edison0354> pityonline: 音质太差了，下无损然后转AAC吧
<pityonline> imtxc: 谷歌音乐只是针对中国用户的，非中国 ip 听不到的
<pityonline> edison0354: 无损太麻烦
<pityonline> edison0354: ipod 耳机还要啥无损啊
<pityonline> 一般改完 hosts 文件后需要重启生效吗？
<imtxc> edison0354, 那 该在哪下载呀
<imtxc> pityonline, 不需要的。
<edison0354> pityonline: 所以说下无损转AAC啊……
<edison0354> imtxc: Google……
<pityonline> edison0354: 你 ping 的哪个域名？
<imtxc> stifler, 主要是学校里面好多东西 得用到XP
<edison0354> pityonline: www.google.cn
<pityonline> edison0354: 我的意思是 ipod 耳机音质很一般，听无损没任何效果
<imtxc> stifler, odt老师就打不开
<edison0354> pityonline: 所以转AAC……
<ofan> visio怎么删除或旋转背景图案?
<pityonline> edison0354: 我把所有音乐都转成 aac 了
<edison0354> pityonline: 汗
<pityonline> edison0354: 添加这个 ip 似乎无效，好像谷歌音乐和 google.cn 不是一个服务器的
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，不知
<edison0354> pityonline: 你确定你的问题不是你的IP被ban了？
<pityonline> edison0354: 被谁 ban 了？
<imtxc> edison0354, 为啥着转AAC呢……
<pityonline> edison0354: 改了这个 hosts 后 google.cn 还是可以访问的
<edison0354> pityonline: 限制IP啊
<pityonline> imtxc: aac 好像就是苹果的音频格式，如果是 mp3 格式，ipod 对 mp3 格式支持差，好多不显示歌词，改成 aac 就完全可以
<edison0354> pityonline: 境外IP无法访问
<edison0354> imtxc: 这格式好呗
<imtxc> pityonline, 这样的啊  没用过苹果  飘过
<edison0354> pityonline: 你还嵌歌词进去了？
<imtxc> edison0354, 不懂音乐从来只听热榜  飘过……
<pityonline> edison0354: 就是因为我访问谷歌音乐显示是国外 ip 才要改 hosts 呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu9.04更新源问题！！！急！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333563 大家好： 今天突然发现更新源很多都不能用了，是源目录改变的问题吗？有哪位有最新的更新源提供下啊？？？谢谢了先！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 louxiaoyan — 2011-05-31 18:27
<edison0354> pityonline: ipod不能显示同步歌词啊
<pityonline> edison0354: 歌词和专辑封面都可以的
<edison0354> pityonline: 我都有封面的
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.slideshare.net/yurenju/gnome3
<edison0354> pityonline: 歌词主要是懒得往里面嵌了……
<^k^> ⇪ title: end of file reached . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> edison0354: 果断在GNOME3里开作弊器啊
<stifler> ..
<lemonhall> edison0354: alt+f2,lg
<myke2> lemonhall: 准备转kde
<edison0354> pityonline: Google music不允许国外IP访问呗，你改hosts也没用
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后就可以随便把里面的字体搞大搞笑，搞得扭曲。。。。
<pityonline> imtxc: 你不是 tualatrix？
<edison0354> pityonline: 不是啊
<pityonline> edison0354: 一般我都不手工往里嵌的
<edison0354> pityonline: 你用啥软件嵌歌词的？
<pityonline> edison0354: 改 hosts 后不能以国内 ip 访问吗？
<pityonline> edison0354: itunes
<edison0354> pityonline: 如果是ban ip的话肯定没用……
<pityonline> edison0354: 有些歌曲是已经自带了内嵌歌词的
<edison0354> pityonline: 我还以为你用啥直接自动下了然后嵌进去了
<edison0354> pityonline: Google music确实有的自带歌词的
<pityonline> edison0354: 原来可以的，我更新了 chnroutes 路由表后就不行了
<imtxc> pityonline, 呀 不是不是……
<pityonline> edison0354: 一般不会自动嵌歌词的，只能自动下载歌词文件，然后播放该歌曲时自动匹配
<pityonline> imtxc: 我说呢，差点儿认错人
<imtxc> imtxc, 俺刚接触LINUX不长时间啊  在这里 也是来提问题的 呵呵。
<pityonline> imtxc: 你的 nick 很容易让我认为是 tualatrix 因为他的域名就是 imtx.me
<imtxc> pityonline, 啊  我从小就用“通宵虫”这个昵称 不过，经常跟很多人重名～
<pityonline> imtxc: 原来如此
<edison0354> pityonline: ipod能匹配lrc歌词？
<pityonline> edison0354: 当然不能
<pityonline> edison0354: ipod itunes 都挺弱智的
<edison0354> pityonline: 我说我记得不能嘛
<edison0354> pityonline: 弱智毛……
<edison0354> pityonline: 多好的东西……
<Pokemon> 终于找到组织了
<edison0354> Pokemon: 好
<pityonline> edison0354: 添加歌曲再转 aac 后就傻掉了
<edison0354> pityonline: 你那音质，越转越烂了……
<pityonline> Pokemon: 哪部分的？是男是女？是女的报下三围
<Pokemon> 什么哪部分的
<pityonline> edison0354: 我一般是谷歌音乐下载的 192k 的 mp3，再转成 256k 的 aac
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<pityonline> Pokemon: 电影里的台词嘛
<edison0354> pityonline: 256的AAC是接近无损的……
<edison0354> pityonline: 你有必要那样转吗……
<edison0354> pityonline: 直接就MP3就行了
<pityonline> edison0354: 如果是 cd 里的 wav 我就用 wmp 转成 256k 的 mp3 再转成 256k 的 aac
<pityonline> edison0354: mp3 歌词显示不正常，经常不显示
<edison0354> pityonline: 直接用itunes专成256的AAC……
<edison0354> pityonline: 你那转来转去的……
<imtxc> 同学们  晒晒自己的分区方案吧……
<edison0354> pityonline: itunes还能自动获取轨道信息
<pityonline> edison0354: 转很容易，就是费下 cpu，主要是 itunes 转完 aac 后 mp3 不能自动删除，然后就跟一大堆原来音乐库里的音乐混在一起，造成很多重复
<pityonline> edison0354: 要用 itunes 从 cd 转出来的才行，不是 itunes 转的获取不了
<edison0354> pityonline: 我是觉得你转来转去的，那歌的音质还能听吗……
 * stifler 都不听歌了
<Pokemon> 其实我根本听不出不同格式的差别
<pityonline> edison0354: 音质没问题
<edison0354> pityonline: CDDA信息嘛，你直接用itunes转CD就行了啊，干嘛用WMP……
<pityonline> edison0354: 我耳朵感觉不出来
<pityonline> edison0354: 这话说的，我笔记本要能读出那些七八年前的老 cd 来就好办了
<stock> Þ
<pityonline> edison0354: 我的 cd 只能让台式机的老光驱才能顺利地读出来
<edison0354> pityonline: 那去下无损转吧……
<edison0354> pityonline: 用EAC抓轨……
<pityonline> edison0354: ape 转换还没搞定
<pityonline> edison0354: eac 是啥？
<edison0354> pityonline: ==！
<edison0354> pityonline: exact audio copy
<Pokemon> 怪时髦
<pityonline> edison0354: 哦，是个软件？
<edison0354> pityonline: 恩
<pityonline> edison0354: 这么长的名字？
<edison0354> pityonline: ？
<pityonline> edison0354: 源里有？
<edison0354> pityonline: win的……
<pityonline> edison0354: 哦，它可以由 ape 转 aac？
<Pokemon> 告诉我怎么把别人的名字添加在要说的话前面
<edison0354> pityonline: 是CD抓轨的……
<edison0354> pityonline: 你用winmount把ape给mount成cd，然后用iTunes转就是了
<edison0354> pityonline: 水果的aac encoder是最好的
<pityonline> edison0354: aac encoder 是不是收费是的？或是 mac 下的软件？
<edison0354> pityonline: itunes自带的啊……
 * edison0354 草泥马的方滨兴
<pityonline> edison0354: itunes 不能导入 ape 是吧？需要把 ape 挂载为 cd 后再导入？
<pityonline> edison0354: ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 恩
<edison0354> pityonline: 这样还能自动加曲目信息
<pityonline> edison0354: 应该是读的 cue 文件里的分割信息
<edison0354> pityonline: 不是
<imtxc> edison0354, 要淡定么 校长会怪罪你的。
<pityonline> edison0354: 从网络服务器上获取的？
<edison0354> pityonline: 是那个g什么什么网站上拉下来的信息
<pityonline> edison0354: 了解
<yuhuayang07>  /msg NickServ identify 19900717nkns
<ofan> yuhuayang07: 生日都暴露了
<stifler_fung> ...
<edison0354> yuhuayang07: 不仅生日，密码也没了
<hoxily> yuhuayang07: 记得对着chanserv开小窗.然后发送"identify <password>"消息,就会安全一些.
<yuhuayang07> hoxily: 谢谢！！我是irc菜鸟
<alpha080_away> 大家好，怪蜀熟之王来鸟。
<pocoyo> alpha080_away: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
 * alvin_rxg hohohohoho 在 germany 听 google music    xD
<stifler_fung> alpha080_online:
<stifler_fung> e?
<stifler_fung> shit,i found that ibus does not working...
<alvin_rxg> stifler_fung: ibus-daemon -x -d -r
<stifler_fung> alvin_rxg: thanks
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 咋听？
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: http 代理呗
<stifler_fung> alvin_rxg: 谢啦，真好使
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 哦，我的 ip 在美国听不了
<imtxc> 没有光驱…… 该怎么在一块新硬盘上安装debian 呢
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: http://xiaoxia.org/?p=3895
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 用U盘吧
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 走 搜狗网通代理
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 4.3G的镜像呢阿
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 我在中国，但 vpn 路由表有问题，一千多条，我不好查
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<imtxc> stifler_fung, cd的镜像虚拟机测试装上后好像中文有问题
<stifler_fung> imtxc: cd需要更新设置后中文才完美，你装UBUNTU？
<imtxc> stifler_fung, debain
<alpha080_online> imtxc: net install?
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 哎，问题是走 http 代理，不加密的，我只能听，不能下
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 原来这样
<imtxc> alpha080_online, 这个……
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 怕警察。如果是 https或者别的加密通道的话，可以放心下
<imtxc> alpha080_online, 各种因素导致只能离线安装。
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 警察还管这个？
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: mp3, 德国警察管的
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 高级……
<pityonline> 饿了，撤……
<myke2> edison0354: linux下能mount压缩文件么
<alpha080_online> alvin_rxg: 听了不就在浏览器缓存里面了？
<edison0354> myke2: 有个软件能，忘了叫啥了
<alvin_rxg> alpha080_online: 那个不算
<myke2> edison0354: 这个需要内核模块么
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 硬盘加密，警察来也不怕
<edison0354> myke2: 不要吧……这个内核有啥关系……
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 用CD装没事的，装好折腾下就OKAY
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 自找麻烦
<myke2> edison0354: 不需要一个-t foo?
<caleb-> 加密有啥麻烦的？开机一次打一次密码
<edison0354> myke2: 不知道啥东西
<caleb-> 登陆还不是要密码
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 移动硬盘可以装不
<myke2> 在装kubuntu-destop
<alpha080_online> imtxc: cd嘛。。。
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 那除非搞个单独的分区。不然就是麻烦
<imtxc> alpha080_online, 光驱坏了阿。
<alpha080_online> myke2: 过来跟我一块玩openSUSE吧
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 有 userspace 加密，不用单独分区
<myke2> alpha080_online: 懒得折腾
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 哦
<alpha080_online> imtxc: 下了cd用usb盘安装嘛
<myke2> kubuntu又把ibus装上了
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 感觉不是很奇怪啊……音乐文件，又不是机密……
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 可以啊
<Pokemon> what？
<alpha080_online> myke2: 你把我拒绝鸟。。。偶要咆哮
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 好吧我查查。
<stifler_fung> 哎，论坛上不了了？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 盗版音乐会被抓啊
<alpha080_online> myke2: 好吧，kubuntu我也用。。。
<Pokemon> 我也用kubuntu
<myke2> alpha080_online: 换distro很折腾
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 德国zf太蛋疼了
<alpha080_online> 历史遗留问题= =
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 记得要用额外的vmlinuz和initrd.lz
<myke2> caleb-: 本来就该抓
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 正版音乐啊，先前说了是在 google music
<alpha080_online> myke2: 不会。。这些都很适合我这小白
 * caleb- 硬盘加密 + xlock 万无一失
<caleb-> 电脑一关啥都查不出来
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 我没有其他的系统，只有一块空白硬盘 和一个只装了些文件的移动硬盘
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 干嘛加密硬盘，不会麻烦？
<alpha080_online> myke2: home文件和配置备份一下，把/分区干掉就行
<myke2> caleb-: xlock有用什么......别人都碰到物理机子了, 只能......
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 不麻烦，就是多打个密码
<myke2> alpha080_online: 发行版很折腾的, 很多不同
<caleb-> myke2: 碰到物理机也没法解密啊
<alvin_rxg> omg 突然的下起了暴雨
<alpha080_online> myke2: zypper和apt的区别而已。。。
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 加密狂你好，解密狂再见~~~~~~
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 那也好弄，grub4dos,WINPE,debian CD1,vmlinuz and initrd.gz备好开工
<tenzu> 论坛又上不了？
<alpha080_online> 虽然apt很好用，只可惜kubuntu实在不整齐啊
<caleb-> 加密 写日记 放苍井老师教学片 都很好使的
<myke2> ubuntu -> debian, 都aptitude都要学半天
<imtxc> tenzu, 我很慢……
<alpha080_online> 争气
<stifler_fung> tenzu: 嗯，我还以为我网问题
<tenzu> 我这儿根本打不开
<alpha080_online> aptitude在ubuntu下也可以用啊，。。
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 这样的啊 ，好吧，只能这样试试了。
<stifler_fung> 大家用啥IM？
<alpha080_online> irc么？
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 放苍老师的东东不用加密吧……随便找个目录放就是了。你又不是小屁孩
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 头回生，2回熟
<alpha080_online> irc and gtalk
<stifler_fung> irc and E-mail
<yuhuayang07> gtalk，fetion，irc，qq
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 恩 好的 谢谢你。
<caleb-> ubuntu 都默认支持硬盘加密了，一点也不麻烦
<stifler_fung> imtxc: not at all
<alpha080_online> qq只用在跟mm视频上了
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 女友会有意见啊
<alpha080_online> 其他时候用不到啊
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 不是和她一起看的吗？
<lemonhall> microcai: 我才发觉WIN7的Service对了一个自动（延迟启动）的特性
<stifler_fung> 我觉得电子邮件挺好，环保
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 只能看她能接受的啊
<stifler_fung> -.-
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 那就满足她咯
<lemonhall> microcai: SYSTEMD的SOCKET延迟启动特性。。。
<myke2> caleb-: ubuntu支持硬盘加密?
<lemonhall> microcai: 我记得WINXP没有这个特性，是否是我记错了？
<caleb-> myke2: 前几版就开始支持啦
<lemonhall> myke2: 支持，你很久没用过了。。。9就支持了。。。如果没记错
<myke2> caleb-: 我怎么记得是mount到/home/foo
<alpha080_online> 说起那个加密。。。刚出来的时候bug很多，气死我了
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 论坛不是好好的么？
<myke2> caleb-: 我知道内核支持
<myke2> caleb-: 但是不清楚整个盘加密的远离
<myke2> caleb-: s/远离/原理/
<myke2> 我注销到kde看看
<alpha080_online> 谁能找到小白帮我测试下openSUSE wiki 里面新手指南是否易懂？
<BOYPT> ...
<yuhuayang07> 英文的吗？
<alpha080_online> 我觉得自己写的太难了
<alpha080_online> 中文
<yuhuayang07> 哦。我曾经用过几天opensuse
<yuhuayang07> alpha080_online: 给我个链接，我去看看。
<alpha080_online> http://zh.opensuse.org/%E6%96%B0%E6%89%8B%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97/11.4
<alpha080_online> 或者 http://goo.gl/apdIr
<alpha080_online> yuhuayang07: 你不是小白啊。。。
<alpha080_online> 接闺女去了= =
<imtxc> stifler_fung, U盘中有PE，我把DVD iso放在移动硬盘里面，然后给新硬盘里面安装Debain可以么。
<yuhuayang07> alpha080_away: 我算半个小白。
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 这样不是更麻烦？
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 可以，但是写menu.lst的时候注意指对分区
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 我目前的硬件条件 只能这样装
<imtxc> 因为我就些设备了，啊对，还有一台win7的笔记本。
<imtxc> 没有光驱的日子不好过。
<caleb-> 好久没用光驱了
<imtxc> caleb-, 呃，我也好久没有，买了块新硬盘 打算装系统来着。
<myke2> KDE wallet 是什么
<caleb-> imtxc: 可以练习硬盘安装
<caleb-> myke2: 就是 密码+salt+算法
<stifler_fung> 向来硬盘安装
<edison0354> Destine: 东西到你那里了？
<caleb-> myke2: 我是说硬盘加密
<Destine> edison0354, 没，但是我能拿到了，怎么？
<edison0354> Destine: 没事
<edison0354> Destine: 好奇……
<Destine> edison0354, 好奇什么？
<edison0354> Destine: 好奇那东西竟然到恶劣……
<edison0354> Destine: 到了
<Destine> edison0354, 到了。欢迎围观。
<imtxc> caleb-, 恩 正在查呢，不过 好像比较麻烦。
<myke2> caleb-: 我记得是内核支持的
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<imtxc> 查出来的都说是要grub4dos呢，可是，我连dos都没有……
<edison0354> Destine: 又快到考期了……
<Destine> edison0354, 我也快到了。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  windows 是没有这个特性的
<microcai> lemonhall:  延时启动是 start after explorer.exe 的意思。
<edison0354> lemonhall: win支持启动延时的软件很多很多啊
<myke2> 如何不用Kwin
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩，我也发觉了，打开很多软件之后发觉。。。我理解错了，并非和Systemd一样是按需启动的意思
<edison0354> myke2: 有设置的，好好找找吧，我找到过……
 * imtxc 洗衣服去。
<edison0354> imtxc: 帮我洗吧
<imtxc> edison0354, 这个，你邮过来
<edison0354> imtxc: 你哪里？
<imtxc> edison0354, 兰州
<edison0354> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> edison0354, 甘肃  兰州。
<imtxc> edison0354, 175的 我就比较合适。
<edison0354> imtxc: 我也是175的……
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 不装系统了？
 * douglas_ :)
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 其实，我是在提前查资料，硬盘明天才能到，期待快递给力。
<myke2> edison0354: 没办法换成awesome
<imtxc> edison0354, 恩 恩 寄来我洗吧  哈哈。
<myke2> edison0354: System ... -> Default Applications
 * imtxc 先洗衣服去了，各位聊，没媳妇的人啊，伤不起。。。
<microcai> imtxc: 如果是 X通， 那 good luck 了。
<myke2> edison0354: 找到办法, 我尝试下
<edison0354> myke2: 有没有awesome --replace
<edison0354> imtxc: 同伤不起……
<imtxc> microcai, X丰的。
<edison0354> imtxc: 好贵啊，20块呢
<imtxc> edison0354, 别的15……
<microcai> imtxc: 那，如果不给力， good luck ...... :D
<microcai> imtxc: 买的嘛硬盘啊？
<microcai> imtxc:  2TB 的？
<imtxc> microcai, 恩呢
<imtxc> microcai, 500G
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 300+ 吧？
<^k^> 新⇨ 内核及嵌入式开发 • 有没有关于ACPI的资料？？尤其是在linux内核中是如何实现的？？拜谢！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333567 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞火流星 — 2011-05-31 19:42
<stifler_fung> awesome is awesome
<imtxc> microcai, 恩，350含邮费i……2TB买不起啊。这都得省吃俭用的
<microcai> imtxc:  我上次买了个希捷 500G 7200R 16M 缓存的笔电 HDD, 才  300
<microcai> imtxc:  我上次买了个希捷 500G 7200R 16M 缓存的笔电 HDD, 才  300+
<microcai> imtxc: 你应该是和我一个型号吧？
<imtxc> microcai, 呀 我买的时候，没7200转了
<microcai> imtxc:  那个型号不错，是最快的 笔电HDD
<stifler_fung> 笔电能上到台式么？
<microcai> imtxc: ? ? ?  5400 RPM 的？ 慢死了。
<imtxc> microcai, 而且听说7200的声音比较大 所以 买的5400 的
<microcai> stifler_fung: 可以
<microcai> imtxc: 没有的事情。
<microcai> imtxc: 我现在用的就是  7200 的 ， 一点声音都没有
<imtxc> microcai, 啊 …… 那我上当了
<imtxc> microcai, 7200的，快很多么。
<microcai> imtxc: 轴承做的好， 1wRPM 一样没声音
<microcai> imtxc:   120MB/s 和 60MB/s 的差距
<caleb-> upc l
 * imtxc 极度后悔中 蛋疼得不想洗衣服了。
<imtxc> microcai, …………
<douglas_> stifler_fung 你用个移动硬盘盒接上就可以用到台式了
<shzhb> 有人在用老电脑吗？
<douglas_> 多老？
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 实测数据。以前的那个 5400 HDD 速度就只有 60MB/s .. 换了个  7200 的，80~120MB/s
<shzhb> 98年的
<imtxc> microcai, 不过，我现在用的就是5400,感觉还能接受阿。
<douglas_> 以前有台845的
<microcai> imtxc:  ... .. 当你拷贝大容量的数据的时候就知道差距了
<imtxc> microcai,你说的哪个 好像卖的很块，昨天我没找到，都说事卖完了 最近几个月都没了。
<douglas_> shzhb 怎么？有什么特别么？
<microcai> imtxc:  :D 最快，最性价比的笔电 HDD 的
<imtxc> microcai, 就说最近卖光的。
<lemonhall> 谁有Fedora15的？谁知道怎么装编译必须的组件，GCC/MAKE等等。。。包的名字是？？？？什么。。。。类似于UBUNTU的build-esstional..
<shzhb> douglas_:  trident Video Accelerator Blade 3D/Pro Media的显卡是不是独立显卡啊？
<yuhuayang07> SSD硬盘王道！
<caleb-> lemonhall: 莫认都有装吧
<shzhb> yuhuayang07: 都用SSD了啊
<microcai> yuhuayang07: 不过是 U盘 的 RAID
<caleb-> s/莫/默/
<myke2> 好了, awesome
<douglas_> shzhb ？
<microcai> yuhuayang07:  骗钱的技术。
<douglas_> shzhb 你一看不就知道了？
<yuhuayang07> shzhb: 我还没有钱用ssd硬盘。
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: yum group 里找
<microcai> SSD 速度不怎么样。
<imtxc> microcai, 你是在哪的呢，我只能在网上买
<shzhb> douglas_: 我还没拆机箱，拆了才知道。
 * microcai 我 7200RPM 的笔电一样开机速度低到 7s 
<yuhuayang07> SSD硬盘读写速度快。耗电量小。没读写噪音。
<ofan> 不怕摔
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 杭州 .. 我也是网买。
<caleb-> yuhuayang07: 容量小又贵
<imtxc> microcai, 这个 这个 你就不要刺激我了么，昨晚刚买的5400RPM明天到货的说……
<shzhb> microcai: 还在下沙的吧？最近怎么样？
<imtxc> microcai, 你用的什么系统哇，7S
<caleb-> SSD 只是 random read 有优势，其它没啥好的
<yuhuayang07> caleb-: 过两年估计价格就降下来了。再等等吧
<shzhb> yuhuayang07: 现在价格是？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 啊，是不是 yum install kernel-devel
<microcai> shzhb: 等结业书 + 等待考驾照。早知道不考了，搞的我现在离不开下沙那个地方
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我要编译一个驱动和VMWARE-TOOLS
<myke2> SSD可以考虑btrfs
<microcai> imtxc:  Gentoo
<yuhuayang07> 160GB的估计都得3000+吧
<myke2> awesome的确慢
<shzhb> microcai: 哦，咋会是结业书呢？
<imtxc> microcai, 深受刺激 …… 对明天到手的硬盘 没有欲望了……
<myke2> 请问KDE中plasma是什么
<caleb-> 布拉死马
<imtxc> microcai, 结业？
<cmal`> 大家好，请教个问题：我昨天注册了freenode帐号，收到了注册码，今天用这个帐号名登录的时候，发现重名，输入/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ... ... 之后提示说必须先用...帐号登录才能验证，请问如何解决呢？
<pocoyo> cmal`: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 类似于win中的widget部件
<microcai> imtxc: yep
<douglas_> 我都不知道怎么注册
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 什么widget
<imtxc> cmal`,  /msg NickServ 你的密码
<microcai> imtxc: 对 GCD 不感冒。 讨厌为了毕业填写各种出卖自己隐私尤其是家庭隐私的表格
<cmal`> 好的 谢谢imtxc 我试一下
<caleb-> microcai: 不填就以为 zf 不知道了？
<shzhb> 走了，bye
<microcai> caleb-:  立场问题。
<imtxc> microcai,  这个 你大四？
<microcai> imtxc: yep
 * stifler_fung 觉得老鹰的歌真怀旧
<imtxc> microcai, 俺大三
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 这年头还买  5400 RPM 的 HDD .. 你牛
<alvin_rxg> (13:57:53) imtxc: cmal`,  /msg NickServ 你的密码 => /msg NickServ identify <passwd>
<microcai> imtxc: 被忽悠了。
<jiero> 什么。
<yuhuayang07> 《加州旅馆》经典哪
<jiero> 哦。
<stifler_fung> yuhuayang07: 是啊
<imtxc> microcai, 一个原因是 7200的没了 还有 就是我以外7200的贵呢
<cmal`> 谢谢alvin_rxg我试一下
<imtxc> alvin_rxg, 呃  少给人说了  这下……
<stifler_fung> 笔记本能装几块硬盘？
<caleb-> WD 绿标都是 5400 的吧
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 我买了个光驱位硬盘架
<imtxc> stifler_fung, 所以，打算用两块硬盘
<yuhuayang07> stifler_fung: 只能装一块吧！不过可以通过e-sata埠外接
<cmal`> 输完了木有反映。。。
<microcai> imtxc:  差价 < 30
<imtxc> microcai, 这个 这个 好吧，我认载…… 以后攒钱换……
<microcai> imtxc: 被忽悠的人越多，差距越小，现在差价这么小，说明被忽悠的人还是很多的
<imtxc> microcai, 继续省吃俭用节约个……
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> microcai, 那我干脆用来做移动硬盘得了
<stifler_fung> yuhuayang07: 了解了
<microcai> imtxc:  移动硬盘？？？？？？？？？？ 那你需要再加钱买硬盘盒了
<imtxc> microcai, 那就……加呗…… 已经上当了
<microcai> imtxc: 你可以退货嘛
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 退货
<caleb-> 退货++
<imtxc> microcai, 让你把我刺激得，现在衣服都没心情洗了，没有啥理由的，怎么退啊。
<caleb-> 退货不用理由吧
 * microcai 不是7天无条件退货么？
<imtxc> caleb-, 啊 …… 人家东西好着呢啊  我看看
<stifler_fung> EMS不让邮寄电子产品？
<caleb-> 好东西也可以退货啊
<microcai> imtxc: 现在就给顺丰打电脑，报单子，叫他们别运了
<stifler_fung> 磕一磕再退
<microcai> imtxc: 然后联系卖家，赔个十块钱运费，他应该答应的
<imtxc> microcai, 这个 那我也没地方买7200转的硬盘去阿。
<microcai> imtxc:  网购啊，一搜一大把
<imtxc> microcai, 淘宝商城里边，只有这个5400的了
<microcai> imtxc: 搜  7200  啊！
<imtxc> microcai, 只有320G的了
<imtxc> microcai, 早说2小时，他还没发货呢……
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ...
<imtxc> 大家觉得，5400转的笔记本硬盘，真的没必要买吗
<imtxc> 跪求速度建议……
<myke2> kde慢
<caleb-> 5400一般是备份资料用的
<stifler_fung> imtxc: 能用就成了
<imtxc> caleb-, 你也推荐7200？
<caleb-> 7200才是日常生活用
<imtxc> caleb-, 笔记本
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 我觉得KDE速度还可以接受。慢的话，关掉某些没必要的特效。
<caleb-> 2.5" 7200 不是挺正常的么？
<sikao_lfs> 我说怎么这么奇怪呢，今天这个城市很多事情反常，原来是胡总跑十堰市柳林小学看儿童啊，，，，，，
<imtxc> caleb-, 我刚买了个5400  500G的……
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 怎么关? 我把那个什么Effect全部关闭了, 把kwin都换了
<sikao_lfs> 新华网湖北十堰5月31日电  “六一”国际儿童节来临之际，正在湖北省考察工作的中共中央总书记、国家主席、中央军委主席胡锦涛，5月31日来到十堰市柳林幼儿园，亲切看望小朋友和幼 儿教师，代表党中央，向全国各族少年儿童表示节日的祝贺，向广大少年儿童工作者表示崇高的敬意。
<caleb-> 只能忽悠幼儿园了
<stifler_fung> -.-
<sikao_lfs> 难怪我们这里不正常。撒水车、喷泉。。。。。今天全疯。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我就是住十堰。
<sikao_lfs> 其实昨天就开始疯了。
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 你电脑什么配置？我1.8Ghz双核CPU。1G内存。集显。速度还是不错的。
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 比你老多了
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 512MB RAM
<myke2> yuhuayang07: Pentium M CPU
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 你换XFCE吧！
<myke2> yuhuayang07: gnome还是不错的
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 但是厌倦gnome的配置系统
<stifler_fung> myke2: awesome吧
<myke2> stifler_fung: 我wm就是awesome
<stifler_fung> myke2: me too,只用GNOME的lib
<myke2> stifler_fung: gnome-session我都用的, 就是把window manager改成awesome
<myke2> stifler_fung: 对gnome的gconf实在不爽
<sikao_lfs> gnome可以换成什么可以让低配置的电脑跑起来？我家有个老式的台式机，好像是奔3 800M的256内存。。。。
<myke2> stifler_fung: Override了很多基本设置而且还没有gui的配置
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 你那个能跑X已经不错了
<sikao_lfs> myke2: 哦,那我就不指望了。就当服务器download东西吧。
<alvin_rxg> douban.fm 在 linux 下有没有一个独立的程序？
<myke2> stifler_fung: 现在kde的kwin换成awesome不是很好, 那种popup-window在awesome的tiling下很不正常
<stifler_fung> myke2: 我把gnome-*都卸载了
<stifler_fung> myke2: 嗯
<imtxc> microcai, 这个店家，不好商量…… 非不退 下午才发的…… 说没办法联系快递了。
<alpha080_away> sikao_lfs: fvwm吧...
<stifler_fung> sikao_lfs: CLI+tmux
<stifler_fung> sikao_lfs: fbterm+tmux
<sikao_lfs> alpha080_away: stifler_fung: 好，我捣鼓捣鼓。。。。
<myke2> 如何关闭kde的自动保存sesion的功能
<myke2> 回gnome
<edison0354> myke2: gnome王道
<myke2> 就是不保存会话
<myke2> edison0354: gnome太多override settings
<imtxc> 貌似  7200转的 涨价了阿。
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<roylez_> edison0354: http://76.13.18.78/2479/5780517030_db9f8b8b5d_m.jpg
<stifler_fung> lainme: MM好
<roylez_> tenzu: http://hiimg.com/image/direct/sqERJDg0HC/222.gif
<imtxc> microcai, 唉
<lemonhall> lainme: 老乡好
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://76.13.18.77/3590/5779800225_f1e33bee41_m.jpg
<lainme> edison0354: stifler_fung lemonhall ……
<edison0354> roylez_: 那是啥情况……交老婆钱让消气吗……
<roylez_> edison0354: 你说呢
<edison0354> roylez_: 是你的吗？
<stifler_fung> 哈哈
<roylez_> edison0354: 我才不呢
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 回回你乐啥
<lemonhall> edison0354: 主席不是未婚么？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 单身不代表未婚
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<stifler_fung> roylez_: 你的单子？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 同居？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 不是我的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你已经成功的被主席搞混乱了
<sikao_lfs> 好像心意不诚啊，才五百？。。。。。。
<roylez_> lemonhall: 死猴一边去
<stifler_fung> roylez_: 哦
<lemonhall> roylez_: 我理解力太差了。对不起。。。原来是单身，已结过婚。。。。离异人士啊
 * stifler_fung 浮想联翩
<roylez_> lainme: 妹子，欠我的一张玉照神马时候还阿
<lemonhall> .................
<tenzu> roylez_: 矮个子是不是意大利人在俄罗斯的奇遇那个法国佬？
<lainme> roylez_: 额，我可没答应过啊
<lemonhall> lainme: 我不要玉照了，反正有机会会请你吃饭的。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼好。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 死猴子。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 不认识这哥俩
<tenzu> lemonhall: 主席说你是啥你就是啥
 * roylez_ 成功的毁掉了 lemonhall 的id
<tenzu> roylez_: 反正第一眼看到就想起了那个
<roylez_> tenzu: 其实是神说的吧：柠檬猴
<edison0354> lainme: MM啥时候发PP啊？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我叫他/她/它 来们嚎
<lemonhall> tenzu: roylez_ 不是。。。。是 OT_iux 说得
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O好
 * tenzu 死猴子诞生了
 * stifler_fung 收拾细软准备归家
<roylez_> lemonhall: 忘了上次给 OT_iux 取的绰号了
<WUJIE> 各位google chrome乱码了
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 死回回，纳命来
<lainme> edison0354: 猴年马月
<WUJIE> 说下
<edison0354> lainme: MM你每天来IRC里，你男淫没意见吗……
<WUJIE> google chrome乱码额
<roylez_> edison0354: 今年才兔年，你得好好等了
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<lainme> edison0354: 我也和他聊天啊
<lemonhall> lainme:  edison0354 这小破孩儿啊
<roylez_> lainme: 也在irc吗？
<edison0354> lainme: MM趁年轻快发PP吧，老了就不好看了
<lainme> roylez_: gtalk
<stifler_fung> roylez_: 请不要加一个“死”字在前头好不好……
<roylez_> lainme: o...我说呢。要不然就踢了
<edison0354> lainme: 主要是你来了以后 lemonhall这种淫老是调戏你……
<lainme> ……
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<alpha080_online> 一群小兔崽子，做什么呢？
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 你带细软，这不是引诱人劫吗
<ofan> edison0354: 欺负大姐姐?
<stifler_fung> roylez_: 只要不劫色，可以考虑丢财保命...
<guanml> 哈哈
<lemonhall> lainme: 我调戏过你？
<lemonhall> 我怎么不知道我调戏过 lainme
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 劫色的是ee，我只劫财
<stifler_fung> alpha080_online: 大兔崽子好
<guanml> 是不是以前调戏我的人阿，都忘记了
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<lainme> ……
<stifler_fung> roylez_: ...
<edison0354> lainme: MM不要害怕
<roylez_> stifler_fung: 下次小心了哦...
 * edison0354 表示 guanml的后两个字母很注目！
<stifler_fung> roylez_: 嗯...
<yuhuayang07> 聊什么呢各位？
<ofan> edison0354: 你是习惯从右往左看?
<stifler_fung> yuhuayang07: 人生大事
<pointer> 大家好~
<pocoyo`> pointer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> stifler_fung: 生娃?
<myke2> kde大失所望
<pointer> myke2, 怎么了~
<stifler_fung> ofan: 生娃的前一个环节
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 换xfce或者lxde。
<vamadir> 大家好，请告诉我好的虚拟主机在淘宝。
<pocoyo`> vamadir: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<guanml> mykde2 怎么让你失望了？
<ofan> stifler_fung: 坐月子??
 * edison0354 小朋友来了，大家不要再重口味了……
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 我还是回到gnome
<stifler_fung> ofan: 骗MM呗
<ofan> stifler_fung: 这个太靠前了..
<yuhuayang07> edison0354:谁是小朋友？
<pointer> edison0354, 我？
<guanml> myke2:   KDE 相当好用的
<edison0354> pointer: 是的
<lemonhall> ................................
<pointer> 啊明天六一
<edison0354> pointer: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我发觉你今天很重口
<alpha080_online> myke2: 哪儿不满意了？
<guanml> 我一直在使用KDE
<myke2> alpha080_online: 1. slow
<lemonhall> ofan: 难道是我把 edison0354 调教出来了
<myke2> alpha080_online: 2. 和awesome兼容不怎么样
<vamadir> 我想买一个虚拟主机，在淘宝有好的吗
<ofan> lemonhall: bt叔
<alpha080_online> myke2: 你的电脑比较慢啊。。。
<yuhuayang07> 祝各位小朋友和大叔六一节快乐
<imtxc> 哎呀哎呀
<myke2> alpha080_online: gnome很好啊
<myke2> alpha080_online: 我说速度方面
<pointer> 啊六一明天初一要唱歌
<imtxc> 7200的硬盘 咋这么少啊。
<alpha080_online> myke2: 你没设置吧= =
<pointer> 据说有一个班会唱忐忑……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 兽J的视频要么，猫和老鼠。。。特别适合儿童节看
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<myke2> alpha080_online: ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我有收全套10DVD的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 小智和皮卡丘不得不说的故事
<alpha080_online> 个人设置里面去设置下
<guanml> lemonhall: 你不要把你自己的爱好 灌输给别人阿
<ofan> lemonhall: 这就是传说中的兽J?
<edison0354> pointer: 记得录下来视频……
<edison0354> lemonhall: MM被你吓走了……
<pointer> edison0354, 不行的， 初二要上课的， 不过应该可以听到~
<guanml> edison0354: 这里有MM？
<pointer> edison0354, 而且时据说而已啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 猫和老鼠，多禽兽啊。。。有SM，有野外露出。。。。
<edison0354> guanml: ……
<yuhuayang07> 明天出去逛街，算是过六一儿童节了
<lemonhall> ofan: 还有各种调教情节
<ofan> lemonhall: 你看的h版?
 * stifler_fung 今天好运气，老狼请吃鸡，哈哈哈哈
<guanml> edison0354: 我只记得好像这个房间里有gay
<guanml> edison0354: 呵呵
<edison0354> guanml: …………………………………………
<guanml> edison0354:  而且当初还调戏我，要保养我。
<stifler_fung> ...
<guanml> edison0354: 晕死了
<edison0354> guanml: …………………………………………
<myke2> alpha080_online: 而且语言设置那个里更新了半天
<lemonhall> ................................................................
<guanml> edison0354:  哈哈
 * edison0354 频道已经直接重口味掉了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来了个比我重口的
<guanml> 大家都 无语了吧
<vamadir> 我想买一个虚拟主机，在淘宝有好吗
<vamadir> ？？？
<ofan> vamadir: 淘宝全假货
<guanml> 这是是事实，当初我一来就被吓到了
<pointer> 啊kde的字体一直没折腾好~
<void1> ofan: 一叶也是taobao XD
<alpha080_online> myke2: 语言更新是必然的啊。。你装ubuntu时候用DVD?
<guanml> pointer: 我的KDE字体 很漂亮
<edison0354> pointer: 额，KDE不用fonts.conf吗？
<pointer> 其实以前挺好的…… 但是有一天突然不能抗锯齿了~
<myke2> alpha080_online: 不是 aptitude install那个语言包
<ofan> void1: ..我买过,很慢阿
<myke2> alpha080_online: 这个还好
<yuhuayang07> 我的KDE系统字体都是默认的。很好看的
<pointer> 怎么设置都不行于是就没管了~
<myke2> alpha080_online: 还有一个, 我不想save session
<vamadir> 在哪儿我可以买虚拟主机？？
<guanml> pointer: 你试一试 ~/.fonts.conf
<myke2> alpha080_online: 怎么设置掉
<pointer> guanml, 啊，那个被我删掉了
<alpha080_online> myke2: 这是kde很强的一个地方 啊。。。
<myke2> alpha080_online: 我不要
<guanml> pointer: 难怪了
<ofan> ramhost仍然没上新主机
<pointer> guanml, 本来会自动生成一个的， 但是我在kde的设置里面怎么设置都不能开启抗锯齿
<douglas_> 886
<alpha080_online> myke2: 好多地方可以设置，我找个网址给你把
<ofan> douglas_: 887
<guanml> 这个和你的字体优先级有关系
<myke2> alpha080_online: 我已经找到了
<void1> ofan: 我用的觉得速度还可以
<vamadir> <ofan>  在哪儿我可以买虚拟主机？？
<myke2> alpha080_online: 到时候想办法加快下速度
<void1> ofan: 他那里总带宽不小的，要是下载开多线程就快了
<guanml> pointer: 你可以试一试用我的fonts.conf
<myke2> alpha080_online: 现在太慢太慢
<myke2> alpha080_online: 我先回gnome
<soiamso>  vamadir 如果是电信的话，基本没有那个 vps 速度可以
<pointer> guanml, 好啊~
<ofan> void1: 不是下载的问题,burstnet超卖的
<alpha080_online> myke2: http://www.ikde.org/custom/tune-kde-performance/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 调整KDE的显示性能 | I, KDE
<void1> ofan: 超卖也不是一定是慢呀，要看个人跑的应用的
<vamadir> 我想做一个网页（php,cms）
<guanml> pointer: http://pastebin.kde.org/76711/
<void1> ofan: 可能你运气不好，和人家跑高负荷应用的在一台机器上了
<pointer> guanml, 谢谢~
<soiamso> vamadir: 还可以吧
<ofan> void1: 卡阿..  就算不超卖的,慢慢的也就变得超卖了
<edison0354> lainme: MM回来了
<vamadir> <soiamso> 你可以吗 告诉我在哪儿我可以买？
<lainme> edison0354: 网络太差……
<void1> 所以说超卖也未必就慢...
<soiamso> vamadir: 一叶的 taobao
<pointer> 啊我登陆进kde试试~
<ofan> 超卖很影响体验的
<vamadir> <soiamso> 买在淘宝没问题吗？
<soiamso> vamadir: 你自己有信用卡的话可以自己买
<guanml> 大家看看我的KDE桌面如何 http://imagebin.org/156071
<pointer> 啊现在很好了~
<pointer> 谢谢~ guanml
<void1> 所以说必须超负荷运转才影响体验...
<Freebuilder> ~~~
<microcai> imtxc: ?
<microcai> imtxc: 退货了？
<Freebuilder> @_@
<microcai> imtxc: 然后发现  7200 涨价了？
<imtxc> microcai: 还没呢 说是在联系
<lyc256> 界面不错 就是用kde卡
<guanml> pointer:  好了吗？
<jiero> 各位小朋友6.1快乐。
<lyc256> 同喜
<guanml> lyc256: 我这里还挺流畅的
<vamadir> <soiamso> 你可以吗 帮助我？
<imtxc> microcai: 不是涨价的问题，是确实  ……没了。。
<pointer> guanml, 好了~
<pointer> guanml, 很好看~
<soiamso> vamadir: 到论坛搜索？
<alpha080_online> guanml:凤凰传奇。。。好雷
<imtxc> microcai: 你说那个，是7200.4么
<microcai> imtxc:  335.00
<vamadir> <soiamso> 找好卖家
<microcai> imtxc: 我的  7200RPM影片， 335 买的
<guanml> alpha080_online:  呃……  这个是以前下载的专辑
<imtxc> microcai: 现在没有卖的了啊。。
<richard_ma> 预祝大家节日快乐哈
<myke2> guanml: 比较下才看见gnome比kde快
<microcai> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4155546315
<lyc256> guannml: 从一开始用linux用的就是gnome 中途换了kde xfce 还是gm用的习惯
<microcai> imtxc: 我是在这里买的，当时才   335 ....
<soiamso> vamadir: http://store.taobao.com/shop/view_shop-f1d9ce258532d52fbae74500e773d5b1.htm
<pointer> 话说~ kde下面的gtk3的外观怎么调整啊
<richard_ma> guanml: 怎么比较的？
<pointer> 我只能调整到gtk2的~
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • fluxbox 下面怎么连接无线网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333578 求解。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。刚刚进入 flux 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsource — 2011-05-31 20:57
<imtxc> microcai: 涨了20昂
<myke2> gnome的缺点就是gui配置不易用
<vamadir> <soiamso> 谢谢
<guanml> myke2: 如果是2D情况下，我觉得G和K 速度都差不多
<soiamso> vamadir: 电信用户的话建议测速
<guanml> myke2:  如果是3D的话，Gnome 用compiz的话，的确比KDE快点
<microcai> imtxc: 你就买这个吧！店主很好的，他给我寄成 5400 的，我说了，他立马就发 7200的过来了。邮费他自己出的呢。
<myke2> guanml: 没有3D
<myke2> guanml: 我都把window manager还掉了
<myke2> guanml: s/还掉/换掉/
<myke2> guanml: kwin --> awesome
<guanml> 哦
<imtxc> microcai: 恩 我问问
<myke2> guanml: 特别是启动速度
<lyc256> muke2:ati 开3d 就很郁闷
<lyc256> myke2: ati 开3d 就很郁闷
<guanml> pointer: 你看看http://www.ikde.org/custom/configure-gtk3-theme-in-kde4/
<dreamysirc> 大家有无喝饮料 呵呵~~~~~~~~
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在KDE4中设定gtk3程序的控件主题 | I, KDE
<lyc256> 昨天喝了2l
<dreamysirc> 喝饮料 不会真的不能生孩子吧
<guanml> myke2: 这个我就没有体验过了
<lyc256> 不知到
<guanml> myke2: 我都是用原装的东西
<pointer> guanml, 细细诶
<microcai> pointer:  guanml ikde 那个家伙第一，喜欢 KDE, 第二，讨厌 Gentoo , 2者我都不可原谅！
<pointer> guanml, 谢谢~
<pointer> microcai, 我也比较喜欢kde=-=
<dreamysirc> lyc256: ati都悲剧，n卡不是要哭？
<lyc256> 中国人已经百毒不侵
<alpha080_online> microcai: 好几个作者啊。。。
<Gun^Rose> 最近firefox4老是无故退出，导致一下子退出x，直接回到gdm，有木有搞错？偶是arch+gnome3
<guanml> microcai: 你说话都是那么冲
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 人品，我没有
<alpha080_online> microcai: 你还是太连清了
<pointer> Gun^Rose, 从没遇到过~
<myke2> guanml: kwin更慢, 而且操作我极其不习惯
<myke2> microcai: torvalds 高度评价 KDE
<lyc256> 这里比fedora那里人多很多
<microcai> pointer:  。。。 。。。
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥好
<microcai> pointer: 喜欢 KDE ?!!!! 不可原谅 .....
<guanml> microcai: 总是一杆子打翻一船人
<alpha080_online> myke2: 其实我是从gnome叛变的
<pointer> microcai, =-=
<fuhao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=330474   请教个fcitx问题,
<alpha080_online> 偶也喜欢kde,haha
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<imtxc> microcai: 等退了就买这个 谢谢你啊
 * microcai  不好，被 KDE 党围观了
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc:人品木有问题
<dreamysirc> myke2: 现在很多外国电影的界面貌似都是kde3的？
<guanml> myke2: 呵呵，我的机器上刚觉速度还行
<lyc256> kde想用都有不起 我的机子会卡的
<myke2> dreamysirc: 不知道
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 这么肯定？
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc：恩呢
<alpha080_online> http://planet.opensuse.org/tw 连不上了e?
<guanml> lyc256:  其实很显卡驱动有很大的关系
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc：偶感觉是gnome3的问题
<myke2> 的确明显感到gnome的配置非常不友好
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 没有用de，不知道了
<lyc256> guanml: 一直用的开源驱动
<guanml> myke2: gnome3比较烦，gnome2 比较不错
<myke2> guanml: 我gnome2
<imtxc> microcai: 要不你说，我就上当了……其实也不能怪店家，他家没有7200的了。
<alpha080_online> 我新机子就用ati...无视nvidia
<guanml> lyc256: 我一直用官方的驱动
<myke2> guanml: gconf-tools 这个类似windows下的register的东西
<myke2> guanml: 非常不友好, 很多东西都没gui设置
<microcai> alpha080_online: 那你等着被好东西无视吧！ 好游戏，好特效 etc
<guanml> myke2: ubuntu-tweak 很好用阿
<lyc256> guanml: gnome3 使用中 还可以 习惯就好
<alpha080_online> ati的开源驱动还可以凑合
<myke2> guanml: 这不是gnome自身的好吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 儿童节快乐！
<myke2> guanml: official
<guanml> myke2: 呵呵，是的
<alpha080_online> microcai: 我不玩游戏的。。。
<dreamysirc> lyc256: n卡的开源叫什么？我只用ati，有开源温度高，闭源性能好
<myke2> MaskRay: 14岁过了就没有儿童节了
<MaskRay> myke2: 跟国际接轨
<microcai> al
<alpha080_online> dreamysirc: nouveau?
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> Ma
<richard_ma> alpha080_online: nouveau据说死机啊
<guanml> myke2:  我被gnome党洗脑了，gnome党把所有用gtk开发的东西都归到gnome上了，久而久之，我也这么认为了
 * microcai alpha080_online: 买 ATI 属于无脑行为。给自己辩解不玩游戏属于狡辩。
<dreamysirc> lyc256: 说错了，开源温度高，但是可以kms，闭源的性能好，温度低，但是不支持kms
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, Torvalds现在说喜欢什么DE?
<richard_ma> dreamysirc: kms是神马？
<caleb-> guanml: 快洗回来
<lyc256> dreamysirc:nouveau n卡的开源驱动
<microcai> dreamysirc: 开源还有一个问题，容易损害硬件
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥不游戏么？
<guanml> microcai: 你每次说话都那么难听
<microcai> dreamysirc: 闭源也有问题，不能升级/
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这是个问题，我也怀疑开源损
<richard_ma> myke2: Torvalds从来不喜欢Gnome，经常炮轰，用词非常犀利
<MaskRay> myke2: torvalds 用 de？
<myke2> richard_ma: 那都是08年之前的
<richard_ma> myke2: 现在看来不错了
<caleb-> richard_ma: kde4 刚出时被 linus 骂得狗血淋头，他那时跳槽 gnome 了
<guanml> caleb-:  我努力洗回来
<myke2> MaskRay: torvalds形容某些东西是"技术阔都"
<myke2> caleb-: 那很早的事情
 * microcai Torvalds  言辞犀利，我喜欢。 不像某些人，就喜欢这也好，那也好，都好。其实属于没主见的人。
<caleb-> linus 现在用啥就不知道了
<lyc256> -/clean
<myke2> caleb-: 我上网没搜索到后事
<imtxc> microcai: 320G的 要便宜的多
<lyc256> clean
<caleb-> myke2: 比 richard_ma 说的晚点
<pointer> microcai, 都喜欢为什么就是没主见啊=-=
<myke2> caleb-: 我知道的
<microcai> imtxc:  你得看每 G 成本。
<caleb-> 挑自己喜欢的才重要
<myke2> caleb-: 他当时写了一个, 说临时换到gnome, 以后观望
<caleb-> linus 用啥关我屁事？
<microcai> caleb-: 对，都喜欢就是都不喜欢，没的挑。
<imtxc> microcai: 嘿嘿，我也得考虑兜里的成本 退那个 已经浪费20了
<guanml> pointer: 因为microcai 喜欢一路走到黑
<microcai> imtxc: 不用退 20 的
<myke2> caleb-: 比如torvalds炮轰C++, 还有用古怪的一个emacs, 不敢苟同
<alpha080_online> microcai: 你太激进了，overlay里面老是覆盖源里的ebliud
<caleb-> linus 的话就是听听参考用
<microcai> imtxc: 如果 X丰还没送上飞机，应该不需要赔20
<imtxc> microcai: 运费就是20呀
<imtxc> microcai: 他已经联系了半天了
<microcai> imtxc: 但是如果是没上飞机给截回来的，就不需要赔20
<alpha080_online> 作为一个怪蜀黍，偶现在对游戏无爱
<dreamysirc> microcai: X丰是哪个？
<microcai> dreamysirc: X丰快递啊
<alpha080_online> 顶多跟女儿玩教育软件
<dreamysirc> alpha080_online: 怪叔叔你好
<imtxc> microcai: 这样的啊…… 说是明天早上才能查到。
<microcai> alpha080_online:  ??? 干嘛？ 你用我的 overlay ????
<alpha080_online> dreamysirc: 你好，偶对小正太无爱
<dreamysirc> alpha080_online: 怪叔叔与萝莉的故事么？
<pointer> 怪叔叔=-=
<microcai> alpha080_online: 居然有除了我以外的人用，看来得考虑加个 unstable branch , 你们用 master 去，我 unstable 去
<dreamysirc> microcai: 很多丰吧，哪个？
<stock> 中文
<stock> 中文
<alpha080_online> microcai: 无聊乱用
<pointer> stock, 啊中文怎么了
<stock> 中文
<dreamysirc> microcai: 快递都很不靠普，有靠普的么？
<stock> ???
<stock> 中文
<pointer> ...........
<dreamysirc> stock: 中你妹呢，干啥呀
<stock> shuru buliao zhongwen ne
<alpha080_online> wahaha
<dreamysirc> stock: 你不是就是中文么？
<guanml> stock: 呵呵
<pointer> stock, ......
<myke2> caleb-: 主要觉得gnome太不易用
<pointer> 走了。。
<microcai> alpha080_online: 哦，那我还是继续激进好了。
 * jiero 觉得火球很讨厌总是烧了卷轴
<guanml> myke2: gnome 有很多地方比较简陋
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 有女儿真好
<dreamysirc> jiero: 啥意思，你会火盾？
<guanml> myke2: 其他的道还好
<lyc256> myke2: 不管什么界面习惯就好
<myke2> guanml: 问题是gnome忽略了Xorg的设置, 自己的设置又是很隐蔽的
<guanml> lyc256: 同意
<myke2> guanml: 还有诸如fontconfig的设置等等
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 可以玩一个长达20年不能SAVE/LOAD的游戏。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 叫做谁家有女初养成
<guanml> myke2: 默认的字体配置就不错阿
<alpha080_online> myke2:其实de设置都很麻烦，上手不容易啊
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 我了个去
 * microcai 我们已经玩了二十多年的游戏了，还是 hard 模式
<pointer> arch的默认字体设置很可怕……
<alpha080_online> lemonhall: 你也快开始测试了
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 设置什么都麻烦，设置好了，都一样
<MaskRay> e17 也是这样，快捷键都预设好 C- M- C-M- Menu 这种，启动应用程序不给你添加自己脚本的机会。把用户当白痴
<imtxc_> 呀 我咋被改了名字了？
<alpha080_online> pointer: arch默认是很难看。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 哎，有时候也挺害怕结婚的。。。不过没办法。。。。
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: ?
<lyc256> guanml: myke2:fedora ubuntu debian opensuse 默认字体不错哦
<myke2> guanml: 比如上次我的synaptic, 因为gnome忽略了多点触控
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 为了老了不孤独
<guanml> myke2: gnome 给我的感觉就是 简陋 + 稳定
<imtxc_> 我的名字咋变了啊
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 还是找个合适的结婚吧
<alpha080_online> lemonhall: 没事，你就当是一次大升级好了
<jiero> lemonhall: 和多个人结婚，变成畜生
<guanml> lyc256:  我用的就是fedora 呵呵。
<microcai> guanml:  gnome 还简陋啊？
<pointer> imtxc_, 重名了把~
<dreamysirc> microcai: hard模式是邻国好不
<lyc256> guanml: 我也是
<pointer> 神马hard啊……
<alpha080_online> lemonhall:当然要慎重了。。。
<microcai> dreamysirc: 那是 impossible 模式。
<jiero> microcai: gnome要求的就是WM异常简陋——我觉得
<guanml> microcai: gnome不简陋吗？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我现在还不畜生啊
<imtxc_> 我刚才还用 imtxc呢 ，说是有重名 我自动换名字了 可是 我这个昵称 有密码啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 因为你还没结婚，所以还可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 用Cocular的话说, gnome经常override
<alpha080_online> lemonhall: 那个公益mm吹了？
<microcai> imtxc_:  ghost imtxc passwd
<dreamysirc> microcai: impossible的是中东或是古巴好不
<alpha080_online> imtxc_: 被人偷了？
<microcai> imtxc_:   /msg nickserv  imtxc_:  ghost imtxc passwd
<lemonhall> alpha080_online: 谢谢大叔，心情是各种复杂。。。。没吹，只是我也有些婚前恐惧症的
<microcai> imtxc_:   /msg nickserv  ghost imtxc passwd
<guanml> im
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我们暂时还是中等难度的
<imtxc_> 呃
<pointer> …………到底是什么……
<lyc256> linux 无线驱动让我死了3机
 * microcai 我们都是 level 0
<MaskRay> 原来还有 impossible mode
<imtxc> 这个 奇怪
 * microcai 谁是 level 5 的？
<alpha080_online> lemonhall: 没事。老婆不要太拜金就好，见过N个结婚时吹了的
<guanml> imtxc_: 你可以试一试将 imtxc先踢了，然后在重新登录试一试
<alpha080_online> lemonhall: 就因为一台液晶什么的。。。
<dreamysirc> microcai: lv几的都没有用，城管lv是我们的lv+10,无论如何，我们都是悲剧的
<guanml> lyc256:  什么无线网卡？
<imtxc> guanml: 好吧 我又来了
<microcai> dreamysirc:  城管是 level 6 .....
<guanml> imtxc:  哈哈，欢迎回来
<lyc256> guanml: bcm4321 rlt8192 usb
<dreamysirc> lyc256: 你有没有那么悲剧啊
<imtxc> 哎呀 退货这么麻烦啊
<microcai> MaskRay: linux 3.0 有 bcm 的新驱动了
<dreamysirc> lyc256: 还能悲剧些么？
<microcai> MaskRay: 值得试试。
<imtxc> microcai: 看来新的 得明天买了
<lyc256> 很悲剧呀 dma ouf
<myke2> lyc256: r8192u?
<microcai> imtxc: 明天买？ 后天到？？？
<microcai> imtxc: 好吧，今天买也是后天到
<dreamysirc> myke2: 8192cus的路过
<lyc256> myke2: 这个没问题 出问题是pci bcm4321
<imtxc> microcai: 这个是我昨晚买的 说是明天到 可是 还没退清楚呢 怎么买新的啊
<lyc256> usb的信号不好
<myke2> lyc256: 你怎么解决r8192u的
<imtxc> microcai: 万一买了退不掉以前的 那不麻烦了
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ... 买2个好了
<alpha080_online> 说倒快递，我的摄像头三天了还不到呢
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 也不是很稳定，前几天 kernel panic 了一次
<microcai> imtxc: 用支付宝你还怕退不掉啊？
<imtxc> microcai: 开玩笑…… 2个 呃
<lyc256> fedora 直接 yum install kmod-staging
<microcai> MaskRay: kernel panic 和 systemd 有什么关系？
<pocoyo`> lyc256: 现在 bcm4321已经很正常了啊
<guanml> lyc256: 你搜索一下源里，我看到源里有驱动阿
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 你用emacs吧？
<dreamysirc> alpha080_online: 大叔，你不会崔快递？
<alpha080_online> 有没有mm想跟我女儿视频聊天的？
<alpha080_online> dreamysirc: 顶多投诉而已
<dreamysirc> alpha080_online: 怪叔叔来骗萝莉了
<microcai> alpha080_online: 你悲剧了，居然有女儿了。
<MaskRay> microcai: 应该是 systemd 的问题
<microcai> alpha080_online: 看来是别想有儿子了。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你怀疑他喝饮料了！！！
<alpha080_online> microcai: 你个缺德的家伙
<alpha080_online> 我本来就要女儿的
<imtxc> microcai: 希望能赶紧退了，少浪费点邮费，感觉挺对不起店家的啊，自己没了解清楚，我以为7200的声音 会很大呢 而且我以为速度差不多
<dreamysirc> alpha080_online: 大叔，叫你别喝饮料的
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ...
<lyc256> 有 但是broadcom 在2.6.38上用就出问题 2.6.35就没问题
<myke2> lyc256: uname -r
<alpha080_online> dreamysirc: 偶只是酒喝多了而已。。。
<microcai> imtxc: 硬盘的速度直接影响到系统速度，瓶颈知道么？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, ?????
<dreamysirc> lyc256: 我的broadcom怎么都一直好好的
<fuhao>  请教个fcitx问题,我安装的fcitx 无法启动   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=330474
<lyc256> 开源的还没有支持
<lyc256> 2.6.38.6-27.fc15.x86_64
<imtxc> microcai: 也对昂
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 嗯
<pocoyo`> lyc256: 不会吧。 我这儿都是2.6.38的bcm4321
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<alpha080_online> 麻烦来了= =！尿裤子
<lyc256> 你什么型号
<myke2> lyc256: lsmod | grep r8192u
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 你的emacs初次启动大约多长时间？
<dreamysirc> alpha080_away: 我了个去，女的也会尿裤子？
<dreamysirc> alpha080_away: 太不听话了
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 我的现在超慢。
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 启动emacs都是半秒不到吧
<pocoyo`> fuhao: gnome?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 10秒以内
<lyc256> myke2: usb的没有问题 pci的broadcom 4321 经常出问题
<myke2> ly
<qinglingquan> dreamysirc, 哦？你加载了多少扩展？
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: gtk的大概一秒，老机
<pocoyo`> lyc256: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) 看错了 4311
<imtxc> 笔记本硬盘  还有厚度的区别吗
<myke2> lyc256: 我以前r8192u一直不能解决, 是dlink dwa
<fuhao> pocoyo`: 是的,我用的就是gnome
<lyc256> kmod-staging有驱动
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 几乎没有扩展，我最怕扩展，ff只有vim扩展，其他都没有，扩展影响书读
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 我快愁死了，难道得用autoload,eval-after-load重新写一下配置？
<lyc256> 安上 重启就能永乐
<imtxc> microcai: 你7秒开机 那其他硬件配置 也挺高吧。
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 就华硕烂 EeePC
<qinglingquan> dreamysirc, 哦，难怪。。。
<myke2> lyc256: lsmod | grep r8192u
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 我都是直接require的。扩展用的挺多。
<myke2> lyc256: 我以前和内核组的email过这个问题
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 用 daemon 呀，和各种服务一起并行启动
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你是用gentoo吧，你不会觉得openrc比arch的rc慢么？
<myke2> lyc256: 他们说他们写了一个new driver
<imtxc> microcai: 我的本子 还是T3200的……
<microcai> dreamysirc: 用的 systemd
<myke2> lyc256: 然后发过来, 我还是不行
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 不过 emacs daemon 确实是拖慢我 systemd 的罪魁
<myke2> lyc256: 后来他们要我搞各种内核配置, 我就放弃了
<microcai> imtxc:  dreamysirc 用 openrc 的时候基本上 >30s 开机。
<pocoyo`> fuhao: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=330474&p=2353413#p2353413 看这里是不是需要是设置环境变量？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你本子是几的
<microcai> imtxc:  dreamysirc  EeePC 1000HA
<pocoyo`> MaskRay: systemd都用上了？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 我一般都是直接一个emacs,启动时间现在都有2个eclipse的启动时间了，唉！
<imtxc> microcai: 这个
 * microcai #systemd 频道有人优化前 1min ,用 systemd 优化后 2s  开机。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 靠普么？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 要是重写配置可就有的干了：）
 * microcai 当然，这个 2s 不算initrd 的时间的。
<pocoyo`> fuhao: 我是写到了 ~/.gnomerc 这个文件里 的
 * microcai 算上大概也是 6s
<myke2> lyc256: 我想知道是否是new kernel有新驱动了
 * microcai 我的 7s是算 grub 开始到启动完毕
<MaskRay> pocoyo`: 被 microcai 拖下水的
<fuhao> pocoyo`: 环境变量,那我现在怎么做？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我是把openrc的东东后台运行。。。。。
<dreamysirc> microcai: openrc的并行压根就没有提速
<MaskRay> dreamysirc: openrc 要用 local 还要手动写 &？
 * microcai 出现完整的 gnome 桌面，硬盘停止闪灯，从 grub 算起需要 23s
<dreamysirc> MaskRay: 手动
 * microcai 用 openrc 基本上要 > 1min 
<pocoyo`> fuhao: fcitx文档里有设置的 你可以看看 先设置一下
 * microcai systemd 不是盖的。 :D 
<fuhao> pocoyo`: 好的,谢谢
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我到桌面大概10秒，不过我没有dm~~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 没有桌面真不是概的
<lyc256> myke2:希望2.6.40 4321的开源驱动能完善
<dreamysirc> microcai: 开个桌面加3秒
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... 我 gnome3 .启动慢。
<imtxc> 我感觉 只能拒收了……
<myke2> lyc256: 你的r8194u是开源?
<myke2> 8192
<imtxc> 这样 我的20元 就白白没了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我t6600呵呵~~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 心疼死了没
<microcai> dreamysirc: 去掉 gdm , 6.Xs 开机不是盖的。
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 基本上快死了  现在洗衣服的心情都没了……
<dreamysirc> microcai: 羡慕嫉妒恨呐
<lyc256> myke2:是 r8192u
<myke2> lyc256: 你没遇到过死机?
<necro_> microcai, 什么系统阿
<myke2> lyc256: 我8192u一旦启动wpa_supplicant就死机
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 哦，恭喜早超生
<microcai> dreamysirc: 嫉妒干嘛？ 用上 gentoo ,  加上我的 overlay ，搞定
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 恩 同喜同喜
<lyc256> myke2: 没有 但bcm的就出问题
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我是gentoo+fvwm，不过是openrc而已~~~~~~~
<jiero> 速度竞赛
<imtxc> microcai: 你日常使用就是gentoo吗
<microcai> dreamysirc: 那用 systemd , 基本上 8s 就可以开机了。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 另一只烂机用的是arch+@，开机6秒左右
<microcai> imtxc: 我的 Desktop 和笔电都是 Gentoo
<necro_> 我是netbsd+xfce4
<lyc256> myke2:fedora 15 2.6.38.6.27 r8192u 正常 就是信号不强
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不可能。
<imtxc> microcai: 我打算debian的
<myke2> lyc256: 和distro应该没什么关系
<imtxc> microcai: debain
<dreamysirc> microcai: 其实大多数都可很快，主要是后台去桌面而已~~~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我用的 kernel dmesg 带的time信息实测的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 88
<necro_> 你们怎么测速阿
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我说的就是开机到出现桌面并且硬盘停止闪烁。只需要 23s
<dreamysirc> microcai: arch的没有显示time的那些消息
<dreamysirc> necro_: 你没表？
<dreamysirc> necro_: 我了个去
<necro_> 我也加入试试
<MaskRay> lyc256: 你也用 brcmsmac？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我是开机到console~~~~~~~~~~
<MaskRay> 同开机到 tty
<imtxc> microcai: 这个…… 镜像是116M的那个么
<MaskRay> 然后 xinit
<lyc256> MaskRay:是
<microcai> dreamysirc: 开机到 console 我只徐哟 6.X s . X 每次都轻微变动。
<microcai> imtxc: ???
<imtxc> microcai: 貌似 不适合新手是吧
<microcai> imtxc: 你不是老手么
<pointer> kwin崩溃了
<imtxc> microcai: 我那来的老手了 刚接触没些时间啊。
<dreamysirc> microcai: arch+@ c2。6g 6s+ gentoo+openrc t6600 10s+ 现在我就用这两只
<caleb-> MaskRay: 不用 startx?
<imtxc> microcai: 因此 我、还是主动debain吧……
<microcai> imtxc: 新手用了一些 linux --> 老手 用了 Gentoo -> 高手 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo -> 大牛 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo -> Linus 级别人物 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo -> level0 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo ->  level 1 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo -> level2 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo ->  level3 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo ->  level 4 -> 继续折腾 Gentoo ->  level5 -> 杀死  128 个炮姐 -> level 6
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 直接halt了，压根不用startx了
<dreamysirc> imtxc: debian，我也有用，不过是在qemu中~~~~~~~~
<caleb-> dreamysirc: halt 和 startx 有啥关系？
<imtxc> microcai: 这个…… 得多少时间 才能这个境界 我是说老手。
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 刚接触 明天才计划格掉XP……
<caleb-> microcai: linus 用 rpm 系的
<microcai> imtxc: 现在，我处于 level5 , 可惜没有 128 个炮姐，导致我不能进化到 level 6
<imtxc> microcai: 你用linux 多少时间了呢
<microcai> caleb-:  greg 用的 Gentoo
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 你rm /usr/bin/startx 然后ln /sbin/halt /usr/bin/startx就知道关系了
<caleb-> imtxc: 格掉多可惜
<fuhao> pocoyo`: 在我的环境变量里有export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<imtxc> caleb-: 那留着 不就有时候偷懒进去用了嘛，这样打算强迫自己学学……
<microcai> pocoyo`: 直接把环境变量写 kernel cmdline 的飘过
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助。能让系统识别无线网卡，通常需要安装哪些包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333588 如标题。 我做了几个不同版本的liveUSB,有些能认出我笔记本的无线网卡，有些却不能。 认不出的，我想知道该怎么做。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yechf — 2011-05-31 21:47
<microcai> imtxc: 正解
<microcai> imtxc:  +1
<MaskRay> caleb-: 感觉 startx 没啥用
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 格掉把，虚拟个，要游戏当我没有说
<imtxc> dreamysirc: 其实我不游戏，主要是……  我目前还没有会怎么在Ubuntu下面用我的招行网银……
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你把变量的path都写在kernel里了？？？
<pointer> ie only 最讨厌了 =-=
<imtxc> pointer: 恩对恩对
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你讨厌的，我最喜欢了~~~~~~~~~~`
<imtxc> dreamysirc: ^^
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不是。grub 里写上 XX=XXX , 会变成环境变量的。
<pointer> dreamysirc, =-=
<MaskRay> caleb-: xinit 还少一个字符
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我了个去，我grub最怕写东西，虽说除title一般看不到，但是心理觉得怪怪的
<pointer> ssh复活了~
<MaskRay> microcai: 你写 grub 里？
<microcai> MaskRay: 是啊
<dreamysirc> pointer: ssh复活，人死了，有毛用？
<guanml> http://tt.mop.com/read_9588685_1_0.html
<microcai> MaskRay:  grub 里写 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 , 这样开机的信息都是中文的了。有 cjktty 干嘛不利用？
<guanml> 北大燕园女生生日浪漫温馨表白 壮观的是人山人海的沸腾
<pocoyo`> fuhao: 我觉着是LC_CTYPE 这个要设置正确 这玩意儿就是抽疯 有人一设置就好 有人怎么设置也不好。
<pointer> dreamysirc, 人还活着！
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你觉得还是写profile或是其他的最好，随时可以source，grub写的可以么？
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么开机的信息？
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你虽活着，但已经是死的了~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> poi
<dreamysirc> pointer: 在你出生的时候，你已经死了~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay: 以前是 openrc ...
<pocoyo`> fuhao:         XIM 还依赖于系统 locale 的设置,如果 XIM 启动的 locale 与应用程序启动时的 locale 不一致,也可能无法使用。需要注意的是,locale 设置为 en_US 将无法输入中文。如果您想使用英文环境,请使用 en_US.UTF8。
<microcai> MaskRay: 现在 systemd 不支持 nls 了，所以貌似也没什么用了哈
<dreamysirc> microcai: systemd稳定么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不稳定 Fedora 能用？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 没关注过f
<pointer> dreamysirc, PIA..
<dreamysirc> pointer: 我的，我pia飞了
<jiero> 用 pingus  执行 /usr/share/games/pingus/data/levels/playable
<MaskRay> 不稳定吧，我一次开机时 kernel panic 应该就是 systemd 造成的，还有几次关机时结束不掉进程
<pointer> dreamysirc, ...
 * imtxc 最终发现，以后还在盆里
 * imtxc 是衣服  怎么老打错字
<dreamysirc> MaskRay: kernel panic的因素很多，能确定是systemd的错？
<vic> 很好奇 linus 用的是啥样子的系统
<pointer> vic, lfs?
<dreamysirc> vic: 也应该是大众系统
<yuhuayang07> suse或者是fedore或者debian
<fuhao> pocoyo`: 恩.我在解决语言环境问题
<vic> 不知道啊  难道就一个内核加一个shell？
<dreamysirc> vic: 我看过操作系统的革命，linus貌似说过他的也是用大众的系统
<microcai> dreamysirc: 不就是 Fedora 么
<dreamysirc> vic: hacker不是一定要每方面都很厉害，专注与一方面就行，你还期望linus要回midi么？
<pointer> midi是神马~
<microcai> MaskRay:  gnome3 把驱动缺陷暴露出来， systemd 把内核缺陷和 daemon 的缺陷暴露出来
<dreamysirc> pointer: 电子乐
<pointer> dreamysirc, 纳尼。。？
<microcai> pointer:  Musical Instrument Digital Interface
<vic> dreamysirc: 我就是问问他用啥样子的系统，你扯的有点远了
<pointer> microcai, 哦谢谢~
<dreamysirc> pointer: 就是你妹的意思~~~~~~~~~~你妹就是你妹妹的意思~~~~~~~~~你妹妹就是你亲生或非亲的妹妹，懂么？
<yuhuayang07> ……
<pointer> microcai, Pia!(ｏ‵-′)ノ”(ノ﹏<。)
<dreamysirc> 狂暴飞车是啥，超人？
<dreamysirc> 那fbi是超人么？
<MaskRay> dreamysirc: 不能
<dreamysirc> MaskRay: 不能啥？
 * edison0354 柯南过了17个儿童节了，野比大雄过了42个儿童节了。他们今年还要过儿童节。我们又有什么理由不过节呢？儿童节快乐！
<alvin_rxg> 搞定个 douban fm 的脚本，谁需要或者想看看的？
<lainme> edison0354: 预祝儿童节快乐
<pointer> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> lainme: 谢谢MM！
<edison0354> pointer: ？
<iGnome> edison0354: 你非法生崽了啊
<pointer> edison0354, 没事~
<iGnome> 大雄可没崽
<lainme> ……
 * microcai ... ... 柯南啊 ！ 死 bug , 那么大。
<jiero> iGnome: 大雄有崽的。
<iGnome> 那是穿越吧
<jiero> iGnome: 他的崽都不过儿童节了
<iGnome> 那是他自己？
<edison0354> iGnome: ……
<iGnome> 你这还研究过？看过几集啊。 jiero
<pointer> 73不公平=-=
<jiero> iGnome: 看了一集——就第一集
<iGnome> .. 不信了
<jiero> iGnome: 看了大雄的儿子是某某战士
<iGnome> 。不清楚，没这样研究过
<imtxc> 哎呀
<imtxc> 大家有遇到我这样的情况过么 货还在路上的时候退
<pointer> mark的衬衫上写着GAP。。
<microcai> imtxc: 有啊
<microcai> imtxc: 多了去了
<iGnome> roylez_: 那mea在没
<roylez_> iGnome: 不知道
<Pokemon> 各位都不讨论ubuntu的阿
<iGnome> 。你们没住一起？附近？ roylez_
<iGnome> 猪肉？ Pokemon
<imtxc> microcai: 那 退款的流程是……？
<imtxc> Pokemon: 也不能光讨论ubuntu嘛
<imtxc> Pokemon: 人生啊 理想啊什么的 还是应该谈谈的
<Pokemon> 刚才我在一个英文的频道问一个单词意思，结果被说“please on topic”
<microcai> imtxc: 一样
<microcai> imtxc: 你现在就可以在淘宝申请退款了
<imtxc> microcai: 没有啊
<imtxc> microcai: 看不到
<pointer> 我要去试试goagent~
<microcai> imtxc: 那你拒收好了
<microcai> imtxc: 如果买了 5毛的运费险，运费都能退回来。
<imtxc> microcai: 恩，只能这样了，不过就得耽搁几天了 啊 万一那个7200的又涨价 就麻烦了 没买保险……
<imtxc> microcai: 看来，下次真还得买哪个运费保险了，不过现在也涨了 好像要2块。
<guanml> microcai: 原来gnome3 是一个暴露狂 ，就等着坐收渔翁之力
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 这东西只降价的，涨价只是一时的。
<microcai> guanml:  ??
<guanml> microcai: 把所有的问题都归咎到别人身上
<microcai> guanml: 才知道啊
<microcai> guanml:  gnome 就这臭德行
<guanml> microcai: 我现在才明白
<draketang> gnome3 有什么问题吗？
<lyc256>  /topic
<draketang> 我刚打算升级gnome3
<imtxc> microcai: 看到一家更便宜的 呵呵
<microcai> imtxc: 恩
<MeaCulpa2> gnome 怎么了
<microcai> imtxc: 所以啊，多找找就有了，别被没货忽悠了。
<imtxc> microcai: 看地址，他俩离的很近  哎呀 这可麻烦了
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 有没有更简单的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333596 Code: #!/bin/bash w3m -dump  "http://wap.baidu.com/tq?&ssid=0&from=0&area=$1" | sed '2,4!d' 统计信息: 发表于 由 Havanna — 2011-05-31 22:33
<imtxc> microcai: 主要是以前买东西，太迷信那个商城
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc: 蔡依林 - 台灣心跳聲
<microcai> imtxc: 恩。
<microcai> imtxc: 让他忽悠你 ...
<pointer> kde崩溃数次……
<pointer> 回kde了
<pointer> ……会gnome了
<alpha080_online> pointer: 咋了？
<pointer> alpha080_online, kwin, 最大化窗口有时都会崩溃。。
<pointer> alpha080_online, kwin, 把窗口托到右上角自动调整大小也会崩溃
<pointer> alpha080_online, 反正用这用这就挂了……
<hubert_star> pointer: 你用的什么驱动？
<pointer> hubert_star, nvidia的驱动， compiz和metacity都没有问题。。
<myke2> 我english是差
<pointer> …………在gnome下用kwin都没问题的
<pointer> 貌似只有kde+kwin会出现很多问题……
<hubert_star> pointer: 好像nvidia驱动在kde下面需要加几个额外的配置选项，xorg.conf里面，你搜搜看，不过kde 4.6在我的gentoo上已经很稳定了，我用的是ati fglrx驱动
<myke2> pointer: gnome下用kwin?
<myke2> 我现在关掉了一些功能, kde快点
<pointer> 刚刚又崩溃了， tty进不去， sysrq无用……
<yuhuayang07> 在gnome下用kwin，得装以大堆qt依赖吧
<yuhuayang07> 呃……一大堆。
<pointer> 在kde下面也是一样的
<yuhuayang07> 我的系统KDE还是蛮稳定的，不过，kubuntu独有的那个全局菜单部件，和pidgin有冲突。
<linsuxy> 怎么好像没有真的完美的版本
<linsuxy> 都有这样那样的小问题
<microcai> linsuxy: 没有完美的系统。 当然， Gentoo 是最接近完美的。
<yuhuayang07> 点击pidgin好友列表的全局菜单项，plasma准崩。
<linsuxy> 用了ubuntu以来，不知不觉也装了一堆不知名的东西
<pointer> 為什麼gentoo最完美啊……
<linsuxy> 也不知的是不是需要的
<linsuxy> 为了看rmvb，要加mediabuntu,加了400MB
<roylez_> linsuxy: 看rmvb用mplayer足矣，你装的神马东东
<yuhuayang07> linsuxy: mediaubuntu？装smplayer就可以了。
<linsuxy> 就是加了个mediabuntu的源，他们教我的
<linsuxy> 现在装了一堆东西
<linsuxy> 我都想重装了
<linsuxy> 我是想找个系统代替xp
<linsuxy> 机子太慢了
<yuhuayang07> linsux: 卸载掉mediabuntu源下的软件，就可以了。
<Mea_Culpa> 为了看片子那么大动静...
<yuhuayang07> 或者可以装个xmbc。很酷的。
<yuhuayang07> 只是反应有点慢。
<myke2> yuhuayang07: KDE钱包是干什么
<linsuxy> 卸掉mediabuntu的源，怎么卸掉那堆东西
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 貌似就是个密码管理器。
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 如果没有的话每次无线网络都要手动输入密码?
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 这东西，我也不大清楚。不过chromium依赖它来管理网站密码。
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 我不用
<myke2> yuhuayang07: Konqueror呢
<metbsd> 你们怎么安装mplayer的啊
<ofan> metbsd: 编译支持vaapi的svn版
<yuhuayang07> metbsd: 加源安装。
<metbsd> 加哪个源啊
<yuhuayang07> metbsd: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/motumedia/mplayer-daily/ubuntu/ 你的系统发行版 main
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /motumedia/mplayer-daily/ubuntu
<edison0354> ofan: 你不是NV？
<ofan> edison0354: no...
<ofan> edison0354: 买不起nv..
<edison0354> ofan: 买 MBA去吧……
<edison0354> ofan: 表装瘟到死就行了
<microcai> ofan: 那你居然买的起 ATI
<ofan> edison0354: 就准备装个win7
<myke2> kde牛出来吧
<ofan> microcai: a卡很贵?
<edison0354> ofan: 你自重……
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<microcai> linsuxy: 那用ylmf os  吧。 有 XP kernel 和 linux kernel 可选
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<myke2> ylmf
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<microcai> ylmf2
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ofan> edison0354: 决定了,如果买了就再装个win7和arch
<microcai> myke2:  ylmf ， 哈哈
<edison0354> ofan: 你懂的
<ofan> edison0354: 再装个ylmf
<edison0354> ofan: 你知道的
<yunfan> 有人玩forth么
<netsnail> 天朝把gtalk给封了？
<ofan> edison0354: 再在mac下装个dosbox玩98版仙剑
<yunfan> 现在ylmf是基于f 还是u>
<edison0354> ofan: 你懂的
<soiamso> 好像防火墙在大规模更新
<ofan> 今天没有断电..  看来是迎六一...
<netsnail> 太丢人了
<ofan> edison0354: 变机器人了??
<imtxc> 外面在放烟花
<yunfan> 迎六一 不橹管
<edison0354> ofan: 木有
<myke2> KDE里面似乎fcitx卡的要死
<lofwind> yunfan: 论坛上有个帖子说是LFS自动化脚本。
<soiamso> 最新规则应该是禁止访问 gmail
<vic> kde里的fcitx挺好啊 不卡
<yunfan> lofwind: 这跟我有啥关系？
<lofwind> yunfan: 你问ylmf基于什么
<vic> kde里 的ibus才真卡的要死啊
<yunfan> lofwind: 原来你是回答这个问题 不好意思
<pointer> tjjtds是什么意思……
<ofan> pointer: 天津交通堵塞
<pointer> ofan, 瓦不在天津无压力~
<Mea_Culpa> 舔鸡鸡舔到射
<yunfan> Mea_Culpa: 好犀利
<imtxc> 兰州因为马拉松比赛神马的，天天挖路 读书三年，没有一天道路顺畅  压力已经适应le
<ofan> Mea_Culpa: 有娃的人就是思维广..
<Mea_Culpa> ofan: yunfan 23点过了嘛，随便说
<pointer> ylmf
<yunfan> Mea_Culpa: 可是明天是61 怕带坏小喷油阿
<pointer> .........................
<pointer> "* Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)."
<Mea_Culpa> yunfan: 小朋友睡觉了
<Mea_Culpa> 给他买了把手枪，端着美美的睡着了
<pointer> 话说我希望明天休息…… 真的……
<yunfan> Mea_Culpa: 我记得以前我们61的时候 学校组织小喷油去给那些茶场采茶 然后用所得来买果冻 糖果什么的犒劳大家 还挺有意思的
<yuhuayang07> 六一儿童节，好遥远的记忆了。
<ch_> 提前祝大家节日快乐
<pointer> 10分钟~
<knownbad> fivesheep: 买了电脑桌没？
<andyhou> 儿童节快乐
 * edison0354 大家节日快乐
<yuhuayang07> 天亮后，怎么庆祝下呢？
<andyhou> 弹一天玻璃球
<jin0828> 谁有用过固体硬盘?
<aaronyy> 有什么问题阿？
<jin0828> 我想问问~效果怎样
<jin0828> 有点想购入一块
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Light rain 13℃ » Partly Sunny 19 - 6℃
<alvin_rxg> 点阵宋 真难看
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 点阵的本来就难看
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 中文不错啊，难看的是那些符号
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 矢量字体飘过……
<alvin_rxg> 飘吧飘吧
<aaronyy> jin0828, 效果很好的阿
<aaronyy> WQY黑体比较好看吧
<yuhuayang07> 文泉译微米黑不错。
<metbsd> 怎么把xubuntu变成ubuntu阿
<metbsd> 如果想把xfce全部拿掉，再装个gnome，会不会有问题
<jin0828> 哈哈wine 魔兽争霸3 成功~
<jin0828> 这下happy咯~
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mplayer 你用啥 deinterlace 的 filter 吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么filter？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听都没有听说过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: video filter
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没调过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你电视能看的啊？有锯齿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有锯齿阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 清晰的很阿
<alvin_rxg> 给个图看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我给老婆设置账户
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没开
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是intel显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是nv，不一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我给老婆设置账户
<gebjgd> 注销了
<alvin_rxg> 跟显卡没关系，原始视频源就如此
<JustinLei> 哇还有这么多人..
<JustinLei> 都几点了..
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我也不需要deinterlace.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 呃？不是吧？莫不成 dvb 的芯片好？
<knownbad> 不是，只mpeg2而已。
<alvin_rxg> mpeg2 704x576
<knownbad> 我的intel和ati都没事。
<knownbad> 用的07ca:a868 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我这边还是得开 deint 的，不然那些移动的画面全锯齿
<alvin_rxg> 主要是线条边缘不平滑
<alvin_rxg> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 再说我用的是kaffeine
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很清晰，没有锯齿
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 画面快速移动的时候都没问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是全屏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来没移动过
<alvin_rxg> 不是……电视里镜头快速移动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,  电视里的镜头不是向来都快速的移动的么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里很流畅
<alvin_rxg> 速度快的时候，我这边很多锯齿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有这个问题
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: your daddy's here
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 你介意我告诉你说我爸爸来了其他人。  ㍛ 
<yao_ziyuan> 有没有听说过男人吃了会对丑女(或者原本对她没有欲望)有欲望的药或食品?
<alvin_rxg> 大便？
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nv的驱动问题吧
<alvin_rxg> 我这是 ati
<alvin_rxg> 看别的视频没锯齿
<Pip> alvin_rxg, 什么问题？
<alvin_rxg> Pip: dvb-t 锯齿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你什么时候变成ati了
<alvin_rxg> 我什么时候不是 ati 了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的华硕不是nv么
<alvin_rxg> ……
<Pip> alvin_rxg, 跟播放器有关系吗？
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 没吧， vlc 一样的情况
<Pip> 那就是显卡的问题
<Pip> 驱动
<alvin_rxg> http://songshuhui.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/b4b2370384c985841c7542c1071fd645-1.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 那为啥看别的不是 dvb-t 的都没锯齿呢？
<Pip> 我从没用过vlc
<Pip> 最好给我们看个截图
<Pip> 到底什么样子的锯齿
<alvin_rxg> Pip: http://uploadpie.com/LeIyh 非移动画面
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/LwgnG 移动画面
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 有啥好的 filter 推荐吗？这边为了兼顾 800MHz 的 cpu，只开了 vf="pp=md"
<Pip> 移动的时候的画面没有静止下来，你如何去衡量质量？
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 线条的平滑
<Pip> 你用什么播放器？
<Pip> 我用mplayer
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 先前给你的图都是没开 vf的
<alvin_rxg> 这边也是 mplayer
<alvin_rxg> vf="pp=md" 对于静止的画面处理的不错了。对于快速移动画面处理得也可以接受。如果要更好的画面质量，可以再加个 kerndeint。机器强的话，就 yadif之类的
<Pip> 你对mplayer 参数很熟悉
<Pip> 我基本不用什么参数都是默认，也没什么锯齿感觉
<alvin_rxg> xD  以前为了调些东西，文档看了好几遍了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你的cpu会过高吗？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 无 vf参数， mplayer 大概使用 20% of 800MHz，如果有 vf=pp=md，25-30% of 800MHz. vf="pp=md,kerndeint" 50% of 800MHz
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 开那 yadif 啥的， 80-100%...
<alvin_rxg> 还好双核
<knownbad> 嗯，还是不知为何。
<alvin_rxg> 怎么？
<Pip> 我电脑也是800的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你可能要调整下 vo
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 么办法……800MHz 只是因为风扇太吵了
<Pip> 清理灰尘，
<alvin_rxg> 还是吵的
<Pip> 用润滑油
<alvin_rxg> 没有……
<Pip> 笔记本？
<alvin_rxg> 是
<Pip> 不过800对我来说够用了
<alvin_rxg> 或者花点钱去买个新的机器。现在新的机器散热都不错的
<Pip> 我电脑已经快6年了
<alvin_rxg> 我的4年多
<Pip> 只要能用用10年都没问题
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 风扇太吵没心情用
<Pip> 我清理过灰尘，上过润滑油
<Pip> 然后至少可以用大半年
<alvin_rxg> 我没润滑油
<Pip> 去淘宝上买
<Pip> 20块钱，一辈子都够用了
<alvin_rxg> 没淘宝
<Pip> 淘宝又不是你的，网上商店
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 我给你 20€ 给买个
<Pip> 欧元？
<alvin_rxg> yo..
<Pip> 你在欧洲？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Pip> 我觉得在那边什么都能买到
<alvin_rxg> 问题是都挺贵的啊
<Pip> 肯定有电脑维护店
<Pip> 也是，那边服务行业很贵
<Pip> 所以自己买清理工具 DIY最好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 风扇太吵。可以上水冷
<Pip> lol
<Pip> 他是笔记本
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> Pip: 我的键盘早就被拆了。
<gebjgd> Pip: 照样水冷
<Pip> 我的Thinkpad灰常灰常稳定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么记得你的华硕是nv的显卡啊
<Pip> 只不过性能不行，但是日常够用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难道是我记错了？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> Pip: 啥配置？
<Pip> 单核，40G硬盘
<Pip> 我升级到了2G内存，64 M独显
<gebjgd> Pip: 不错了
<Pip> 然后800MHz平时
<gebjgd> Pip: 不玩游戏，其他什么都能做
<Pip> 现在们已经买不到了，这个还是当年联想收购IBM Thinkpad时买的，logo不一样
<Pip> 嗯，看高清不行，卡
<Pip> 不过我也不需要高清，一般的足够了
<gebjgd> Pip: 不可能
<gebjgd> Pip: 高清没有问题的
<gebjgd> Pip: mplayer
<Pip> 要加参数
<gebjgd> 不需要
<gebjgd> Pip: 2004年的随便高清
<Pip> 看1080肯定卡
<gebjgd> Pip: 还真不卡
<Pip> Oh?
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/v2j45d-79967  <== mplayer 的配置文件。我也对声音做了点调整，突出人声
<Pip> 那可能是我主频没放开
<Pip> ao=alsa ?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Pip> alvin_rxg, 你用的是gnome-mplayer ?
<alvin_rxg> mplayer
<Pip> 放流媒体怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 都可以的啊
<Pip> 稳定吗？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Pip> 我的放流媒体有时候会卡死
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Pip> 然后不得不退出x window
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 是不是文件太大了？
<Pip> 不过还没用命令行试过呢
<alvin_rxg> 我全 cli 的……
<Pip> 都是在gnome-mplayer GUI  中用的
<alvin_rxg> gnome-mplayer 没啥可以调节的
<Pip> 播放列表用CLI方便吗？
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -playlist <playlist>
<alvin_rxg> 或者直接 mplayer <playlist>
<Pip> 然后我要跳到某个文件如跳？
<alvin_rxg> h/l
<alvin_rxg> 不对..
<alvin_rxg> < 和 >
<Pip> 我要跳到第20个文件呢？
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> mplayer 我都用来播放单个文件的，很少用到 playlist
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<jiero> Ubuntu Mono放出beta了
<jiero> 去玩玩？
<Pip> jiero, ubuntu mono ?
<jiero> Pip: Ubuntu是Ubuntu默认字体
<Pip> Monospace 字体啊
<jiero> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/563271-1440x900-18.jpg
<jiero> 哦，m设计的蛮好的
<jiero> 还有46人在
<^k^>  06:23
<jiero> 打飞。 ^k^
<jiero> 。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-01
<^k^_> ....
<^k^_> Happy Children's Day
<jiero> 都休假啊。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 。。。
<iee> I downloaded moinmoin 1.9.3 , how to install the patch about python 2.7?
<freeflying> linus在说版本号的更改
<Lsong> hello world >
<iee> Lsong: null
<jiero> 都陪孩子玩去了？
<jiero> 那么多孩子？
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 在/tmp分区设置noexec选项，无法启动Unity，而Gnome可以。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333624 如标题所述。 统计信息: 发表于 由 DarwinChan — 2011-06-01 8:57
<roylez> freeflying: 好久不见
<liu123liu> empathy的QQ啊IRC什么的，插件都放在哪里目录里啊
<jiero> liu123liu: 看看安装包就知道了。大概都在 ~/.config/empathy里的plugins —— 如果有？
<edison0354> iGoogle: lainme: jiero: lerosua: MeaCulpa: NoIE: ofan: roylez: tenzu: 节日快乐！
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢。
<lerosua> edison0354:  不用上课啊
<roylez> edison0354: the same to you
<jiero> edison0354: 谢谢
<edison0354> lerosua: 今天机械设计，把大图给老师看了就跑回来了
<calebot> 这里儿童不多吧？
<jiero> calebot: 你不是？
<lerosua> 全是身体长了，心灵没长的儿童
 * calebot bot 不可能是儿童
 * jiero 倒霉的后撤后发现深水里冒出 six-head-hyda
<jlzhang> 刚装好11.04，然后马上卸了重装10.10 -_-||
<jlzhang> 11.04用不起呀，用不起...
<aaronyy> networkmanager怎么不好用阿
<roylez> jiero: 6个头还好拉，没9个呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix下的zsh，有什么依赖吗？
<jiero> roylez: 你不知道它会瞬间长头吗。。。等着靠近了就11个头了
<roylez> jiero: ...还差一个三桌麻将
<jiero> roylez: 。。。好，同时碰2个hyda
<edison0354> calebot: 你也快乐
<roylez> jiero: 可以开麻将馆了
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 卸载Kubuntu-desktop后无法进入gnome的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333632 10.10安装了Kubuntu-desktop后觉得不稳定，参照这里 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomemaverick 的方法卸载Kubuntu-desktop ,卸载之后一切正常，还重启过一次，今天早上开机后就发现不行了，出现Ubuntu logo后黑屏，机器未死，可以CTRL Alt Del， ...
<jiero> roylez: 恩。怀念是龙的时候，吼一声对方就被吓跑了
<jiero> 麻将就打不起来了
<roylez> jiero: 说了半天，你玩的啥
<liu123liu> fedora15设计PPTP，为啥问题登录不上去，上了就掉。。
<jiero> roylez:  Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<roylez> jiero: .... 你玩到多少层了？
<jiero> 10层。
<jiero> roylez: 我最远去21层
<roylez> jiero: 我最多才到8。sigmud杀我无数次
<jiero> roylez: 躲开sigmud就好
<roylez> jiero: 丫老隐身
<roylez> jiero: 我总选狂战，躲着不是我的风格阿
<jiero> 普通玩家碰到多数boss都是要闪的
<jiero> 我也是狂战。。。
<jiero> 你怎么打不赢它？
<roylez> jiero: 丫的拿杖k我阿
 * jiero 我是巨魔，所以每次都叫加护。回复速度超快。
<jiero> roylez: 打持久战～
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 我一般选矮子狂战
<jiero> roylez: 我玩韦诺专杀矮人
<Inode_LF> 在linux频道，竟然发不了信息，提示：##linux:cannot send to channel
<jiero> roylez: 到了10层我就开始存进度了~
<jiero> roylez: 10多分种就下了8层地说
<Inode_LF> jiero: 你们玩nethack?
<jiero> Inode_LF: 不是，
<roylez> jiero: 可以用S&L大法？？？？
<jiero> roylez: 对的！
<jiero> roylez: 不过死了你再回到那里你就碰见鬼魂了
<roylez> jiero: 这个不好
<jiero> roylez: 死亡记录还在的～
<jiero> roylez: 我还是觉得一直在前面死掉好无聊啊。探不到下面去。
<jiero> roylez: stone soup能探到后面就用太多回合数了。
<jiero> roylez: 打深渊精灵一族就够受了。
<liu123liu> 大家玩的啥游戏？linux下的么
<liu123liu> 我也想儿童一会。。。
<jiero> liu123liu: 玩 moo
<liu123liu> jiero: 没有听过，我上网看看去
 * jiero 巨魔好啊，可以一直吃生肉饱饱的，还想吃
<Guest75951> hello everyone/`
<liu123liu> moo是linux下的游戏么？？？
<liu123liu> 叫moo at the moon.?是这个？
<Guest75951> apt-get install  that?
<liu123liu> yum install that?
<jiero> liu123liu:  我刚才耍你的。。。
<Guest75951> o~ I'm in Xubuntu
<Guest75951> installation mode
<liu123liu> jiero: :-O 我可以悲剧了
<jiero> 忘记了哪个命令叫出一头牛
<jiero> 似乎是moo
<liu123liu> 奶牛。。。
<Guest75951> you know him?
<liu123liu> 大家现在玩的叫什么呃。。。
<Guest75951> Archlinux
<jiero> 游戏太多了
<jiero> 玩不是游戏的就好
<liu123liu> 我看大家说什么玩多少层什么什么的
<jiero> liu123liu:  crawl-tile
<jiero> 装这个
<Guest75951> but my video card not support with that gnome3
<Guest75951> what for?
<liu123liu> jiero: 单机能玩不？
<liu123liu> 昨晚，总算把GIMP摸个半熟了。。。已经上手了。我滴嘎。。。
<Guest75951> huhu~
<Guest75951> Does it hard to learn?
<aaronyy> 我的intel都支持gnome3阿，就是比较慢
<jiero> liu123liu: 能
<Guest75951> just down
<liu123liu> 我的AMD也支持
<liu123liu> 不过也慢一些
<liu123liu> 不知道慢在哪里，是内存不够还是CPU啥的
<liu123liu> jiero: 提示源里没有那个包
<jiero> liu123liu:  crawl-tiles
<netsnail> gnome3用着太不爽了
<netsnail> 想换到gnome2又回不去了
<liu123liu> 我用的还可以
<netsnail> 太慢啊
<liu123liu> 经过三天的魔鬼习惯。。。
<ideal> gnome3不是有fallback么
<netsnail> 可能我显示不行
<netsnail> 显卡
<liu123liu> jiero: 看来我的163源里没有你的那个包
 * jiero 发现带着那个sustain ring不好，身上肉太多吃不了
<jiero> liu123liu: 不确定你的发行版有没有
<iGoogle> jiero: 你堕落了
 * jiero 堕落了很多年。。
<iGoogle> 搞啥打怪的哦
<jiero> iGoogle: 冲锋啊。
<iGoogle> 你严重堕落了
<liu123liu> fedora15的
<jiero> iGoogle: 就是冲锋去杀boss
<liu123liu> 不过我倒是装了OpenArena
<iGoogle> 给个图
<jiero> liu123liu: 不一样名也可能
<iGoogle> 丑陋的
<jiero> iGoogle: 什么啊
<iGoogle> 要追求画面品质。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我从来不管画面品质地说。。。你应该早知道了
<iGoogle> 可怜的。机器不好吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 能开高就开高
<jiero> iGoogle: 无视画面烂的是可悲的。
 * jiero 可怜iGoogle
<liu123liu> 我发现了画面不错的游戏
<liu123liu> OpenLierox可以搜索查看
<jiero> liu
<jiero> liu123liu: 我鄙视你。。。
<liu123liu> jiero: ;-)   BS我啥
<jiero> liu123liu: OpenLieroX的画面感觉都不如Liero
<ofan> liero+++1
<liu123liu> jiero: ;-)嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿，儿童节快乐，忽悠一大帮
<edison03541> palomino|working: MaskRay: 节҉日҉快҉乐҉！
<palomino|working> = =
<jiero> ofan: 我初中时把liero带到学校，然后到了高中毕业liero仍然坚挺在学校的电脑里，而且完全扩散
<ofan> jiero: lol
<liu123liu> jiero: 是这个游戏，哇哈哈哈 liero，我搜索的时候，发现这者经常混在一起
<edison0354> jyfl987: 节日快乐
<jyfl987> edison0354: 额 没棒糖呢
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你过来我学校来给我买呗
<jyfl987> edison0354: 北航太远 我在大望路呢
<edison0354> jyfl987: 地铁啊
<jiero> 节日快乐。
<jyfl987> edison0354: 那你怎么不过来 叔叔给你买一捆棒棒糖呢
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<jiero> 。。。小时候绝对不吃棒棒糖——我要软糖
<edison0354> jiero: 我不吃软糖……
<jiero> edison0354: 吃棒棒糖不爽啊，软糖立刻吃完，不耽误玩
<jiero> ^_^
<jyfl987> 听说ubuntu可以跑在 g7上了？
<jyfl987> 我刚好有个g7
<edison0354> jyfl987: G10
<jyfl987> 额
<netsnail> 缺乏实用性啊
<edison0354> jyfl987: touch hd早就能了
<netsnail> 要终端android就可以了啊
<aaronyy> g7是什么？
<jyfl987> 我倒是希望有个tty型的
<jiero> 其实为啥要Ubuntu。
<jyfl987> 然后电话什么的都是服务就行了
<jyfl987> 其实手机应该用微内核的阿
<netsnail> jyfl987: 电话不行吧
<jyfl987> 你像通话服务就应该独立出去
<jyfl987> 发短信也是
<jyfl987> 还有上网
<netsnail> 就相当于在电话上装了个ubuntu软件
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你把android的GUI去掉不就行了？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 还有好多乱七八糟的软件阿 很火大
<jyfl987> gtalk还能退出 gmail无时无刻不在运行
<jyfl987> 搞得我有焦虑症了 老检查邮件 nnd
<edison0354> jyfl987: 反正也是开源的……
<aaronyy> 不是会有新邮件提示的吗
<edison0354> jyfl987: 我gmail一直是关的啊
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你不要同步邮件不就行了……
<jyfl987> http://news.qq.com/a/20110601/000362.htm
<jyfl987> edison0354: 不同步也不现实
<jyfl987> edison0354: android 3.0开始闭原了 nnd
<jyfl987> google果然是邪门
<jyfl987> 近日，《法制日报》记者接到读者来电，反映说湖南省岳阳市规划、城管等部门联合到一违章建筑处执法拆违时，遭到了当地一家名叫泰和集团的公司三十多名头戴 钢盔、身着防弹背心、手持盾牌和防暴警棍的“私家武装”的暴力抗法。双方对峙近两个小时后，联合执法的公权部门最终无功而返。
<netsnail> 要统一就要闭原
<jiero> 锁住用户一直都是商业的手段。。。
<aaronyy> 好像是过一段时间开吧？
<jiero> 把客户拉住。
<edison0354> jyfl987: 是暂时没开源……
<jyfl987> 而且最近google 关闭了好多api
<aaronyy> 再下一代会比较好
<jyfl987> 本来还以为那个老大上任会有更多开源 想不到
<liu123liu> 开源的话就要上演春秋战国的吧
<jyfl987> 反正不怎么爽
<jyfl987> 另外昨天到处找android上的开发环境 总是找不到 在论坛上看别人老式的palm什么的都有编译器 可是android这机器频率这么高 居然都没有 很郁闷
<iGoogle> 手机上编译一个鸟？
<jyfl987> 干你p事
<iGoogle> 头脑不正常。
<jyfl987> fu
<metbsd> 奇怪，ubuntu.com的网站怎么上不去了
<liu123liu> 。。。
<metbsd> 你们有没有这个问题
<iGoogle> org.cn
<jiero> 不搞.com  .com的东西一般一半以上是假的
<calebot> jyfl987: sdk / java
<calebot> jyfl987: 到处都有，你是怎么找的？
<jyfl987> calebot: 我说的是 onboard devkit
<jyfl987> calebot: 在机器上跑的 不是在pc上
<iGoogle> 说了头脑不正常。
<jyfl987> 你才不正常呢 你们全家都不正常
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 求助:怎样通过window id发送全选的消息? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333639 已经通过xwininfo得到窗口的window id 然后该用什么方法发送全选的消息到该window id 呢 各位前辈教我 统计信息: 发表于 由 leonchiong — 2011-06-01 10:43
<liu123liu> freecol装好之后中，显示的都是方块。。。不知道在哪里设置，看不到呃
<sheshark> chromium上百度知道老要清除缓存才能出来回答问题的窗口是怎麽回事？
<stock> 可算能输入中文了
<Houge> 大家如何修改chromium的字体的，我的中文一直都是楷体，纠结
<maivel> 自带设置里就有
<Houge> 但是不行，不论我设置成什么字体
 * jiero 发现狂战士超强的——召唤出巨魔直接杀了boss。。。
 * jiero 我跟在后面只是捡东西
<aaronyy> 好像有的自己会自动变成默认的
<stifler_ramazan> hi all
<^k^> stifler_ramazan, 好  ㍣ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 试了试burg，很不错啊，顺便问几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333644 可定制性非常高，背景图片，系统logo，颜色，字体，文字内容，统统都可以设置。 附图1是我现在用的样子burg-emu.jpg。 不过还是有几个问题不解： 1 主题下有两个文件，theme和extended，修改字体是在哪个文件？ 2 我看论坛里burg ...
<iGoogle> 《史记·始皇本纪》：秦始皇统一六国时，每亡一国，就会把该国后宫也“统一”掉，“后宫列女万余人，气冲于天”。
<stifler_ramazan> iGoogle: 好霸气！
<iGoogle> stifler_ramazan: 后世没这么强的人了。
<stifler_ramazan> iGoogle: 我在想始皇忙的过来么...
<palomino|working> 有阿 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 晋武帝 , iGoogle
<stifler_ramazan> palomino|working: 晋武帝有多少后宫?
<palomino|working> 也上万
<stifler_ramazan> 佩服!
<iGoogle> stifler_ramazan: 送人嘛。
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 俄，这帝，不出名啊。
<palomino|working> .....统一三国的 , iGoogle
<guanml> iGoogle: 当初秦始皇就不应该收留她们，就应该封给将士们
<stifler_ramazan> iGoogle: 还得有嫪毐替吾皇分忧
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 15 秘籍表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/fedora-15-systemd-cheatsheet/
<guanml> 嫪毐，可是秦始皇的假父阿
<metbsd> 我的日期显示为： 三，01  6月 11：46
<metbsd> 这个能改吗？ xubuntu
<jyfl987> 昨天在看秦始皇考证 不大可能秦始皇要那么多宫女
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 莫非经考证始皇是ET？
<liu123liu> 嫪毐，。。。
<jyfl987> stifler_ramazan: 那倒不是 是说始皇 其实跟后代的暴君比 根本没什么太过分的行为 都是儒家给他搞抹黑的
<liu123liu> 那暴政是啥回事呢
<liu123liu> 如果没有暴政，就不会有速度破灭的可能吧
<jyfl987> 比如焚书坑儒就是扯淡 焚书根本就不是焚 而是收到国家馆藏去 坑儒坑的也不是儒士 而是方士 是因为那帮人骗始皇 给他练丹药 又想造反
<jyfl987> 他速度破灭原因是 吞并六国太快 来不及消化 又连着搞大工程
<liu123liu> 呃。。。史记是这么记的么
<liu123liu> 也不知道哪个可靠了
<jyfl987> 而且把秦国的百姓分散到全国去了 回救来不及 我看这和南北朝时候的前秦有点像
<jyfl987> 你自己看史记么 史记也没说他多少暴政
<stifler_ramazan> 估计始皇扫黄打非烧黄书烧多了，引起宅男（儒家）公愤
 * jiero 发现这次运气真黑，收集了1件神器，2件原始器材和直接捡到空龙铠甲
<liu123liu> 看来是被蒙了。。
<jyfl987> 再说了 就算真的坑的是儒家的 也才坑了300个人 这跟后代的暴君根本不能比阿
<liu123liu> 好好补补
<jyfl987> 孔子自己都杀过名士 也不是好东西
<liu123liu> :-O
<liu123liu> 也不知道是从哪开始的，在始皇的管辖下，陈胜吴广一起义，全国都上了。。
<jiero> 。。。
<liu123liu> 这个是没消化好的原因么？
<jyfl987> 大家都是六国的么 还没有归心感
<jiero> x因为后代的儒就没那么少了
<jyfl987> 而且你看秦末跟着起义的都是各地的高管 这是接受的六国贵族
<liu123liu> 原来如此，安民心这工作没有做好和
<jiero> 战国才几个儒士？
 * stifler_ramazan 开始喝茶看图片
 * edison0354 可以在word里设置图片属性为”浮于文字上方“，然后在被图片掩盖的区域以最小字体写”我要凑论文字数我要凑论文字数“若干遍。当掩藏字体总字数是有效论文字数的19倍时，就算你的整篇论文都是抄袭的那重复率也不会超过5%
<lainme> edison0354: 每个人都这样，抄袭率就是95%了
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 节日快乐
<jyfl987> edison0354: 好聪明哦 不过哥当年是把10k字切成好多区块 然后到处搜集资料填充
<stifler_ramazan> edison0354: jyfl987 你们都是淫才
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 同乐 :)
<stifler_ramazan> 这里最小的多大？
<jyfl987> 12cm吧？
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 我说年龄……
<jyfl987> 吃饭
<stifler_ramazan> 还早啊
<jiero> 什么？
<calebot> jyfl987: 网络上一般都是 30cm 起跳
<jiero> ？？？
<jiero> 论文？
<guanml> jiero: 战国后期有非常多的儒士，原因是战国前中期，儒教的治国理念不被人国君接受，转而寻求治学，各个国君也乐于接受这样的事实。
<guanml> jiero: 各国的国君也能落下个敬名士的好口碑
<jiero> guanml: 没看到儒家处于那种地位的文献。。。
<jiero> guanml: 那时很多不是儒家吧。。。
<guanml> jiero:  那个时候是百家争鸣
<guanml> jiero: 儒家复古，井田制
<guanml> jiero: 战国的的国君，都不喜欢
<jiero> 我该下了
<jiero> guanml: gg
<jiero> gj
<guanml> jiero: bye
<iee> 可以在word里设置图片属性为”浮于文字上方“，然后在被图片掩盖的区域以最小字体写”我要凑论文字数我要凑论文字数“若干遍。当掩藏字体总字数是有效论文字数的19倍时，就算你的整篇论文都是抄袭的那重复率也不会超过5%
<iee> ...
<imtxc> 这两天X丰快递怎么也不给力呢
<zhanshime> 强大- -!
<zhanshime> 学习了
<microcai> imtxc: 别迷信 X丰
<imtxc> microcai: 呀 你在呀
<microcai> jyfl987: 嬴政是被刘邦这个小人丑化的啦
<jyfl987> calebot: 30cm太假了吧 我说国内
<jyfl987> microcai: 也谈不上 刘邦也被司马迁给写得很流氓
<imtxc> microcai: 那个5400的退掉了，花了10元运费
 * microcai 不丑化嬴政怎么显示自己正统？ 和毛老大一样的招数么
<microcai> imtxc: 我就说只需要 10 块
<imtxc> microcai: 说是由于昨天下雨，东西还在市内，就给要回去了
 * microcai 别忘记，鲁迅的文章可是可以发表的哦~~~`
<jyfl987> 鲁迅要放现在 p都放不出来
<stifler_ramazan> imtxc: 恭喜
<imtxc> stifler_ramazan: 哈，等待7200 ……
<stifler_ramazan> LX要在，早就“被精神病”了
<lyc256>  现在要和协 “鲁迅”都被和谐了
<imtxc> 今天继续学习怎么安装系统
<stifler_ramazan> ...
<FrankLv> how to verify a DVD  iso and just burned disk?
<FrankLv> compare
<lyc256> 没看见 鲁迅的文章开始从课本减少
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • chorme verycd下载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333655 虽然点下载，可以链接给amule可是不能显示中文？ Screenshot-6.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 friwhibo — 2011-06-01 12:32
<jyfl987> 现在直接把鲁迅给关起来 弄死就行了
<lyc256> ^k^: apt-get install amule-gnome-support
<microcai> jyfl987: 把 LX 洗脑了提D 妈妈宣传。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/760bb2e1jw1dhqkv08ob1j.jpg
<jyfl987> microcai: 你现在在啥地方干活呢
<imtxc> 我可以用别的电脑作为服务器，网络安装debian不
<stifler_ramazan> imtxc: 理论上可以
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<imtxc> stifler_ramazan: 那我去查查。
<stifler_ramazan> 冠西帝重现江湖
<microcai> jyfl987: 没的活干。别再刺激我了好不
<jyfl987> microcai: 你搞毛 这么大个人了
<stifler_ramazan> microcai: 学我呀，当网管，有免费的网
<microcai> stifler_ramazan:  ... SA 也不错。起码比 coder 轻松。
<microcai> stifler_ramazan: 还有就是，有几百几千台电脑用来折腾
<stifler_ramazan> microcai: 嗯..
<microcai> stifler_ramazan: distcc , 编译 Gentoo 最爽了
<microcai> stifler_ramazan:  反正服务器性能爆强。
<microcai> stifler_ramazan:  要是碰上使用 SRAM 的 super computer 就更爽了
<stifler_ramazan> microcai: 是啊..
<FrankLv> how to get md5 of a dvd disk
<maplebeats> 不知道=,=
<freezex> 问个js正则表达式的问题 http://code.bulix.org/vj52dz-79971
<imtxc> FrankLv: md5sum [filename]
<MaskRay> microcai: 3.0 还在 linux-2.6 这个仓库
<FrankLv> imtxc: a real disk, not iso. allreay mounted
<MaskRay> md5sum /dev/xxx ?
<microcai> MaskRay: 是啊
<imtxc> FrankLv: 搜滴斯内，这个，我不会…… sorry……
<MaskRay> microcai: “顺带着也报告一下 NVIDIA 最新驱动在 3.0 内核上工作正常，编译的时候只需要
<MaskRay> 修改一下头文件跳过 2.6 内核的检测，直接指定为 2.6 内核就可以编译通过”这句话怎么理解
<microcai> MaskRay:  ??? !
<microcai> MaskRay: 你要上 3.0 >
<microcai> MaskRay: 你要上 3.0 ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 当然
<stifler_ramazan> 还在RC？
<MaskRay> 3.0-rc1
<stifler_ramazan> good
 * stifler_ramazan 刚看见一辆武装巡逻车，虎躯一震
<imtxc> stifler_ramazan: 这是为什么呢
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://paste.debian.net/118549/
<jyfl987> stifler_ramazan: 然后三分走人？
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 没三分，直接闪人..
<stifler_ramazan> imtxc: 没啥，解放军叔叔在逛街
<jyfl987> 呵呵 最近武警在新疆的4个机动师抽回来了 可能经过你们那吧
<winterli> 去内蒙了？
<jyfl987> 也未必阿
<winterli> 这等国家大事，咱们还是别关心了
<winterli> 讨论多了不好
<stifler_ramazan> 有杀气...
<zhanshime> 别讨论那些了,搞的我一直掉线
<jyfl987> 辛亥的时候 湖北的新军跑去四川镇压 结果就武昌起义了
<jyfl987> sb 掉线跟讨论不讨论又没关系
<stifler_ramazan> -.-
<zhanshime> 扯
<maya1> 四川保路运动、、、、
<jyfl987> 对 保路运动
<freeflying> roylez: 没有很久吧
<stifler_ramazan> 你的意思是NMG在吸引火力？
<zhanshime> 要不你去googe搜点东西试试
<jyfl987> 你懂技术么
<stifler_ramazan> haha
<winterli> 用ssh搜索google的人表示没有压力。。。
<zhanshime> 我这vpn都不能用
<jyfl987> 这跟我们这讨论没关系
<jyfl987> 现在估计isp级也有墙了
<winterli> 那个不叫墙，国内的叫金盾工程
<stifler_ramazan> https://google打不开
<jyfl987> 金盾跟墙是两种途径
<winterli> 对
<winterli> 墙是国际出口方面的
<winterli> 金盾是国内的
<stifler_ramazan> 男子持火枪打死人 徒步4000公里到新疆躲15年
<stifler_ramazan> http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2011-06-01/093922568016.shtml
 * microcai 透露一下，我原先被骗去做金盾的公司呆了一些时间，被我发现他们做金盾后，就和他们闹翻了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 干嘛骗你去？ 现在愿意干的人不少阿
<MaskRay> 觉悟高，好啊
<stifler_ramazan> ...
<winterli> 好同志呀。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 原先我不知道他们做金盾嘛。有工作，自然就去了。
<winterli> 其实这玩意哪个国家都有，不过用法有一些差异
<jyfl987> microcai: 你能做什么？ 内核级过滤？
 * microcai 非党员的老员工也和我一样，全数闹翻。我们全都离开那里了
<winterli> 米国的也许比咱们的还要高级很多。。。
 * microcai 其实是我个老板吵架后，老板就不再信任非党员的员工了
<jyfl987> winterli: 还有运作上 白澳和德国也有 但是他们是法律规定的 而且运作起来是公开的 你觉得他们弄错了 可以去投诉 要求改正 还可以对簿公堂
<winterli> 那是呀。。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 呵呵 什么公司？要不揭露出来？
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 不需要了吧 ... 小公司 .... 吃金盾工程的一点外包业务。
<winterli> jyfl987: 当年google不是说，你要我过滤可以，给我列出来名单。。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 干嘛不
<winterli> 不过。。咱们的名单是见不得光的，都是领导说了算
<jyfl987> 对阿 还有的根本就搭车上的 像蒙牛出个什么问题 跟政治根本没关系也封
<winterli> 算了不说这些，不水产。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 这公司有很多马甲名字的。
<winterli> 说着还闹心
<jyfl987> microcai: 把公司地址披露出来 就像校长的那样
<winterli> 不如说说，ylmf os4.嘿嘿。。。。有谁用过。。
<stifler_ramazan> 没用过..
<microcai> jyfl987: 其实是分散注册。一个公司名气坏了还有另一个可用。
<winterli> 刚出来的吧。。说是这次同ubuntu没关系了
<microcai> jyfl987:  http://www.chuangyuan.net/
<jyfl987> microcai: 把老板给人肉出来 尤其是家庭 子女什么的
<winterli> 不是ubuntu的二次开发
<jyfl987> microcai: 你还去温州混过阿
<stifler_ramazan> 英国发现无刺刺猬
<microcai> jyfl987:  我是温州人
<microcai> jyfl987:  他考和ZF的关系，垄断了网吧的客户端。  就在网吧的客户端上搞的绿坝一样的监控
<jyfl987> microcai: 阿 那你还搞什么程序员 做生意阿
<stifler_ramazan> 现在网吧的文化监控是强制的
<jyfl987> 恩 是 我们那就是强制的
<jyfl987> 机器慢得要命
<stifler_ramazan> 还他妈弹广告
<jyfl987> 我想以后有钱了 开个linux网吧
<jyfl987> 上的都是linux上的游戏
<microcai> jyfl987: 说不准你那里的网吧装的就是这个 SB 公司的监控
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 不让开
<jyfl987> stifler_ramazan: 自己在家开
<microcai> jyfl987: 他们不提供 linux 客户端。而没有监控客户端的网吧是不让开的。恶心不？
<winterli> 网吧装上那玩意后慢的要死
<jyfl987> 搞个几十个台式机在家里不就行了
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 顾客都不玩游戏只翻墙上T？
<microcai> jyfl987: 你应该开个可以透明翻墙的网吧
<ikk-> 现在的网吧,装的软件是另一套,我去看过
<stifler_ramazan> jyfl987: 非法的，被抓后果严重
<winterli> 那是不死好了，直接请去喝茶
<microcai> jyfl987: 我给你的这个只是部分马甲
<winterli> 外面城管又开着车在道边喊话。
<samul> winterli: 什么地方啊？
<winterli> 真tmd的
<winterli> 辽宁的。呵呵
<winterli> 每天能听到好几次
<samul> winterli: 辽宁好啊，只要不是沈阳
<iee> microcai: 你这就错了，你应该打入敌人内部才对
<stifler_ramazan> microcai: 成立地下组织
<winterli> 沈阳是大城市呀
<winterli> 差哪？
 * samul 沈阳惊现药家鑫
<stifler_ramazan> 男子强奸不成反被阉割 怕被捕不敢住院
<stifler_ramazan> http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2011-06-01/110822568488.shtml
<winterli> 哈哈。。。这种垃圾。。
<microcai> jyfl987: 还有另一个马甲  http://www.gameno1.com/
<Inode_LF> ls
<winterli> 这个1号游戏同刚才那个网吧管理软件是一个公司作的？
 * microcai yes
<winterli> kao，这都什么玩意，这种mj都有
<microcai> winterli: 一号游戏原先叫 game 98 ....
<winterli> 哦。。。
<microcai> winterli: 而且 baudi.com 出来的第一个是个钓鱼网站  ：D
<winterli> microcai: 国内的网络环境看来真的很复杂。。
<microcai> winterli: 界面一样的，但是你仔细看能看出来不同 :D
<microcai> winterli: 其实一号游戏名为网游，实为赌博。
<winterli> 用google搜索出来的game 98是这个：chopc.com >> Game Line 98
<microcai> winterli: 他们都是线上游戏，线下赌博的。所以在赌博人士间很流行
<winterli> baidu的就是www.game98.com
<winterli> 正常呀，这种麻将扑克游戏的都这样
<winterli> 实际上都有赌博
<microcai> winterli:  :D
<microcai>  winterli: 还有一个马甲
<winterli> 。。。。
<winterli> http://view.news.qq.com/a/20110601/000020.htm
<winterli> 难怪。。。
 * microcai  这又是一个马甲  http://www.dreamtop.com.cn/
<winterli> 用3.0的kernel。。。
<calebot> winterli: rc1
<winterli> 是。
<winterli> 我刚从2.6.39退回来
<stifler_ramazan> 2.6.32-5 now
<winterli> 2.6.38-8
<stifler_ramazan> 有没有比我还旧的？
<winterli> 这个版本在kernel的网站上不存在
<stifler_ramazan> ...
<netsnail> 要那么新内核做什么啊
<stifler_ramazan> 拉风呗
<netsnail> 以前编译出来的内核不到1M 不是更爽
<winterli> 帅呀
<lainme> 2.6.32-24
<netsnail> 几百K
<netsnail> 现在一整就得2M多
<stifler_ramazan> lainme: 我用的stable
<calebot> jslinux 1.7M
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪能找到abing?
<cfy> edison0354: 知道啥是s-off么?
<cfy> edison0354: eng或者radio
<edison0354> cfy: 难道不是我昨天说的spl-off？
<cfy> edison0354: spl-off,听都没听过...
<edison0354> cfy: radio是信号方面的驱动一类的东西啊
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 我的教程里面是说radio和engineering
<stifler_ramazan> 论坛好慢
<edison0354> cfy: 工程？不知道啥
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<cfy> edison0354: 如果我把radio s-off了.那是不是就可以刷了?
<cfy> edison0354: 什么情况下会变砖?
<^k^> 新⇨ Kubuntu • FireFox关联ed2k问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333660 刚从UBUNTU换到KUBUNTU，N多老问题出现了。。。 关联ED2K这个千年问题现在还是解决不了，在UBUNTU时，源里有个amule-gnome-support安装后FF就能打开ED链接的了，但是KUBUNTU下装这个没用，不止FF，CHROME和自带的浏览器点击后也没有反应。。。 PS.别拿网上那些 ...
<edison0354> cfy: 我感觉android是不可能变砖的……
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么会...
<edison0354> cfy: 系统坏了还有recovery，recovery坏了还有spl
<cfy> edison0354: 至少在engineering那不乱搞不是就会么?
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在就在说最底的东西阿
<cfy> edison0354: 平常使用当然不可能变了
<edison0354> cfy: spl可能刷坏吗？反正是用adb刷
<cfy> edison0354: spl?
<edison0354> cfy: 话说咱俩爪机的刷机方法一样吗……
<cfy> edison0354:  不一样...
<edison0354> cfy: 虽然都是HTC的，可是看你这情况……貌似不是很一样……
<cfy> edison0354: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-gain-s-off-radio-and-engineering-on-htc-desire-hd/
<zhangkaixuan> Asus Eee PC 将预装 MeeGo 系统 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/asus-eee-pc-meego/
<cfy> edison0354: 我要这样搞,我准备radio s-off以后,装个ClockworkMod Recovery然后刷rom
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么adb刷rom的?
<edison0354> cfy: 你昨天不是就是看的这个教程？
<edison0354> cfy: 我rom是用recovery刷的啊
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,看来看去.这个靠谱
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.那就是放卡上,刷的是吧
<cfy> edison0354: 官方的recovery?
<edison0354> cfy: 是官方的
<cfy> edison0354: 那就是要开radio s-off吧.
<edison0354> cfy: 错了，貌似刷radio和spl不是用的adb，是个叫fastboot的东西
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.
<edison0354> cfy:  flash <partition> [ <filename> ]         write a file to a flash partition
<edison0354> cfy: 这样就可以了
<cfy> edison0354: 我只是radio s-off
<cfy> edison0354: 对了.radio的版本和hboot的版本要配合么?
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道啥是hboot……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 所以貌似咱俩的是不一样的……
<flay> do-release-upgrade 这命令有用么？
<cfy> edison0354: 我感觉中文论坛的东西都是以讹还讹
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 还搞出啥ship s-off
<cfy> edison0354: http://www.addictivetips.com/?attachment_id=44625
<cfy> edison0354: 你能访问么?
<edison0354> cfy: 能
<cfy> edison0354: 帮忙下载一下附件...
<edison0354> cfy: 邮件？
<cfy> edison0354: 应该是有一个文件吧
<calebot> 中文论坛以讹还讹++
<edison0354> cfy: 下下来了已经……
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯好阿
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...
<cfy> edison0354: 知道我邮箱么?
<cfy> edison0354: 不要gtalk...
<edison0354> cfy: 最近GFW升级，好多网站都挂了
<cfy> edison0354: 厄...等下...我目前还不能上gmail.....
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.我上gmail了...
<vic> 混蛋的迅雷啊。。。。吸血太狠了 一点不上传啊
 * edison0354 C你妈的方滨兴
<cfy> edison0354: 不是有些xxxx ship s-off么?
<cfy> edison0354: 有写
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道啥东西
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得这个就是radio s-off
<vic> 我墙威武
<cfy> edison0354: xxx ship 是xxx芯片的意思吧,我觉得.
<cfy> edison0354: 但是很多人觉得是ship s-off.....
<cfy> 对照eng s-off....
<cfy> cfy: 发没?
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你也就说说 你有本事真的去掉他妈妈看看
<cfy> jyfl987: 忘了您了...
<palomino|working> ship是发货的意思吧 , cfy
<cfy> jyfl987: ship s-off是啥?
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦.....我看看...
<edison0354> cfy: 万一是弄成s-off模式的意思呢？
<cfy> palomino|working: 芯片的单词是什么?
<palomino|working> chip
<edison0354> cfy: chip……
<jyfl987> cfy: 我不知道
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 失误...
<edison0354> cfy: 我终于知道你为啥没过了……
<palomino|working> ...
<cfy> edison0354: 啥没过....
<jyfl987> http://www.guokr.com/article/38567/
<edison0354> cfy: ……
 * cfy afk
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的启动程序的脚本是怎么写的？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 开机启动程序…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: e17 弄不来
<edison0354> cfy: jeova的那个gmail？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你是怎么实现开机启动的？脚本？还是配置到WM里了？
 * MaskRay pasted "start-tiling" at http://paste2.org/get/1445998
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 回来用sawfish吧…awesome+sawfish
<edison0354> cfy: 俩邮箱都给你发了……我出去下……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 全屏+JoE 的，sawfish 不大好用
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 还行，如果实在不行可以用iswitch-window
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 在不？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你这样直接运行程序如果WM重启的话那些应用程序会关掉吗？这样重启WM的话会再次加载啊…
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> what?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 应该会关掉
<roylez> tenzu: 公司里面不能ping不通freenode了，通过irc.ubuntu.com上来的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但不知道怎么让它不关
<roylez> palomino|working: 跟破马打个招呼神清气爽
<palomino|working> = =
<wzlxx> X程序肯定会关掉的…但是其他的会再次加载的…
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 我这里smit一按tab就出来渣阿
<MaskRay> wzlxx: sawfish 确实好，xmonad ewmh 太糟糕了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，就是啊～用sawfish感觉我再用xbindkeys就有点浪费了…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你 sawfish jump-or-exec 怎么配置的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但是看不懂 sawfish 的配置文件……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: my chinese input method can not work well with irssi.
<iGoogle> cfy: 给你一个步骤就够了
<calebot> roylez: irc.freenode.net / irc.ubuntu.com 是一模一样的啊
<microcai> wzlxx:  问MaskRay就可以了。人家可是在 tty 下面上 irc 的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 邮件
<microcai> wzlxx: 而且你看到了，他能打中文。
<roylez> calebot: 是一模一样的，但是公司里面irc.freenode.net突然就不能ping了
<microcai> roylez: ip 地址是多少？
<microcai> roylez: 你获得的  freenode ip 多少？
<MaskRay> microcai: tty 下用 emacs input method 是应急的……
<calebot> roylez: 被网管墙了吧
<roylez> microcai: 140.211.167.99
<calebot> roylez: 小心被装 key logger
<microcai> roylez:  78.40.125.4 不是这个 ip 你就输了
<roylez> calebot: 有可能吧
<calebot> microcai: 不只那一个 ip 的
<microcai> roylez: 写到 hosts 文件里把。
<roylez> microcai: freenode是分布式的
<microcai> calebot: 我知道。他被 dns 污染了
<microcai> calebot: 好歹给他个能用的 ip 就可以了。
<calebot> host irc.freenode.net | wc
<calebot> 20      86     926
<calebot> 20 个 ip
<roylez> 有必要吗，我现在用irc.ubuntu.com一样
<microcai> roylez:  ... ...
<microcai> roylez: 也对。
<calebot> roylez: host irc.ubuntu.com 留个 log 预防万一
<microcai> roylez:  irc.ubuntu.com 其实也是 freenode 的 ....
<microcai> roylez: 都说了人家是分布式的
<roylez> calebot: 万一哪天不行了，我web上去问一个ip就好了
<iGoogle> irc还这么紧张。
<wzlxx> microcai: 我的irssi用不好…
<iGoogle> 别人要来，随便的啊
<calebot> roylez: 问到的不一定可靠啊
 * microcai 140.211.167.99 果然这个 ip 我也 ping 不到
<microcai> roylez: 换个 ip 就好了 ;_
<calebot> freenode 几个 node 轮翻休息挺正常的吧
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 有啥不要弄个 irssi……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 有啥必要弄个 irssi……
<calebot> 一两个 ip ping 不到挺正常
<zhangkaixuan> 【推荐】让pidgin使用 gnome shell的内建即时通讯 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/pidgin-gnome-shell-extension/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pidgin GNOME Shell Extension : OSMSG
<microcai> calebot:  问题是 dns 应该返回能ping的 ip
<microcai> calebot: 这样才是你说的那种情况
<wzlxx> MaskRay: erc老是卡死…
<microcai> calebot: dns 做负载均衡
<calebot> microcai: dns 和服务器在不在线是两回事
<microcai> calebot: 那就不是你说的那种情况了。显然是人为的屏蔽
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我用的好好的，freenode 换个端口
<aaronyy> freenode也可以用ipv6访问
<microcai> calebot:  google 那么多服务器，我不相信正常情况下会 给你返回在维护的服务器的 ip
<aaronyy> calebot, 现在一般都是即时更新的
<aaronyy> 一般都是5分钟就过期的
<calebot> aaronyy: dns table 和某特定 ip 能不能 ping 是两回事啊
 * microcai host irc.freenode.net |  while read a b c d ; do ping $d -c 4 ; done  找个最快的服务器
<iGoogle> 。。
<MaskRay>  ping -W 1 -c 1
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 换了个 ping 延时300ms 以下的了。以前一直用 500ms 的
<microcai> good
<MaskRay> 我用 expect 写个
 * microcai 原来可以用 host 命令的啊。学习了
<aaronyy> calebot, 我也没有说是一回事，只不过很多有lb的dns会自动ping，保证服务器在工作
<aaronyy> freenode好像会自动返回比较快的吧？
 * edison0354 对我那还在他爸爸肚子里的孩子说一声：宝宝乖，六一节快乐！爸爸会尽快把你送到妈妈肚子里去的。
<pityonline> edison0354: ......
<iGoogle> edison0354: 只有一声？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 六一不撸管
<palomino|working> ........
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/15893748/l/0Llinux0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A60C0A10C0A315250A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 这个是你摘的linuxtoy然后又去了这里的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 还是ERC好用，呵呵～那个还是用不惯…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯，你那样要占个 screen 的 window
<microcai1> microcai: hi
<microcai1> microcai:  I'm your brother
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～你说E17弄不来开机启动？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 想个办法让 emacs daemon 不要退出
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 对
<calebot> “铁通铁通，果真不通，自从家里连了铁通网络，延迟超高打不了网络游戏了，打开网页也是种种问题，上  个QQ验证N次，今天过节、过节有木有！座机电话跟网络全断”
<wzlxx> MaskRay: emacs daemon重启X不会退出的…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以把你的脚本放到.xinitrc里啊…一样的…
<microcai1> MaskRay:  2.6.39 的 utf-8 补丁我已经上了
<microcai1> MaskRay: 你要不要 3.0 的补丁？
<aaronyy> 2.6.39有什么新的？
<microcai1> MaskRay:  3.0 直接 git merge 不行的。编译会失败
<microcai1> MaskRay:  git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/cjktty.git 记住哦
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但 e17 就不行
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:是啊
<pityonline> edison0354: 我要把你这段子发 twitter 上去
<MaskRay> microcai1: ?
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:我写了原文链接了
<edison0354> pityonline: 别写是我发的就行……我也是抄的%……
<microcai1> MaskRay:  3.0 直接 git merge 不行的。编译会失败
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎么回事？怎么可能～我还没有教过.xinitrc里不能其作用的呢？你是startx启动的？
<microcai1> MaskRay: cjktty 补丁啊。
<pityonline> edison0354: 网络引用嘛
<edison0354> pityonline: ？
<MaskRay> microcai1: 我直接编译^成功了..
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:他们修改原文链接地址了....
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 囧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 发现sawfish里只要rxvt不能全屏，会有一点的预留～
<pityonline> edison0354: 网络引用就是无出处的，写谁的名字都行
<pityonline> edison0354: 快上社交网站吧，irc 这和尚庙是找不到孩儿他妈的……
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<MaskRay> microcai1: 怎么说？
<edison0354> pityonline: 俺上淫淫的
<calebot> edison0354: 快上qq吧，irc 这和尚庙是找不到孩儿他妈的……
<hacklu_> d
<edison0354> calebot: 俺上扣扣是聊ACG的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 新人求助 11.04安装QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333667 昨天刚在XP上装好UBUNTU 11.04 一直百度需求可用的QQ安装方法 TX官网下的就是安装不上 寻求UNUNTU高人给个方法和教程 苹果任务栏的教程也想要 新人比较饥渴啊 哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 qjl007 — 2011-06-01 14:26
 * microcai 上网站是找不到孩他妈的。 要去天上人间
<pityonline> edison0354: 淫淫上小妞儿多吗？
<edison0354> pityonline: 主要是同学没女的……
<pityonline> edison0354: 在校的居然说同学没女的……
<MaskRay> microcai: 还是原来的仓库呀，只是 tag 变成 3.0-rc1 了，为什么会失败？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ipsc 否？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯，什么时候？
<MaskRay> microcai: 还是原来的仓库呀，只是 tag 变成 3.0-rc1 了，为什么会失败？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: from June 5, noon CEST to June 5, 5:00 pm CEST
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 做的
<microcai> MaskRay: tty 部分代码变了一下嘛
<microcai> MaskRay: 不能很好的 merge 了
<MaskRay> microcai: 我 git pull cjktty，卡住了……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那好，我来注册吧
 * MaskRay 抓壮丁参加 ipsc……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 怎么让 tint2 不被其他程序遮住。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 再找一个 = =
<calebot> MaskRay: 要让 WM 知道它是 dock
<blueghost> linux 最终出3.0了, 不是 linus 不是说永不升版本为 3 吗
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 找到了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 說得好，ee 這樣的土老財是體會不到移動編程的樂趣的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 谁
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我们学校的……其实有多少人都不要紧的……
<blueghost> WM?? MM 翻个个??
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 要紧的= =
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我也不知道这个问题～找了很长时间了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我现在直接不要tint2了…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么问题
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 用 e17
<blueghost> linux 最终出3.0了, 不是 linus 不是说永不升版本为 3 吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: sawfish
<calebot> blueghost: linus 没说那话
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 还有人用 sawfish 啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 比如去年我们实际上场人数 > 5
<blueghost> calebot:) 有哇,很久以前的新闻了
<calebot> blueghost: 你记错了
<wzlxx> blueghost: hehe
<blueghost> calebot:) 那谁说的.
<jyfl987> sawfish是什么
<blueghost> calebot:) 我去再找找
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 你好年轻啊
<calebot> jyfl987: 剑鱼
<blueghost> jyfl987:) gnome 的第二个 wm, 之前是 e16
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么这样...
<RavenChan> calebot, linus说过的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 前年阵容还要强大，一群人
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 直接不要tint了，弄个看时间的就行…
<calebot> RavenChan: linux 是说不搞 2.7 吧
<RavenChan> calebot, 我给你找他的原话
<blueghost> calebot:) 貌似Linus说过，不会有版本3，小数点最后一位的数字会一直增加下去。 ...
<blueghost> calebot:) 说不会去到3
<jyfl987> blueghost: 哼哼
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 现在竞赛风气式微……我只能找到一个人了……
<blueghost> calebot:) 我在找旧闻
<jyfl987> 现在有没有什么好刷机的mp4
<calebot> 是说不会用 GPL3
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 知道sawfish如何显示桌面不知道？
<RavenChan> calebot, http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/3/2/247
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 这都不行……还不如我配置的 xmonad
<RavenChan> calebot, 结尾处
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，应该是我没有发现，我现在的配置就14行，还加上注释，就这样用了…
<calebot> RavenChan: 哪有说永不上三？
<RavenChan> calebot, <odd>.x.x: Linus went crazy, broke absolutely _everything_, and rewrote
<RavenChan>    the kernel to be a microkernel using a special message-passing version
<RavenChan>    of Visual Basic. (timeframe: "we expect that he will be released from
<RavenChan>    the mental institution in a decade or two").
<blueghost> calebot:) http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20071231/43316.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> calebot:) 可能是翻译的问题, 那文章 只说 "此外，我们用不着靠“用发布新版表示自己做得有多好”那样表示我们竭尽所能地把一切都升级个遍。所以，大家可能看不到“全新升级的版本3” 这样的宣传口号。"
<calebot> 跟 永不上三 差太多了吧
<blueghost> calebot:) 没说一定不会有3, 但我看过另一个版本的, 说的很绝对的, 找不回来那文章了, 只找到这个
<blueghost> calebot:) 没说一定不会有3, 但我看过另一个版本的, 说的很绝对的, 找不回来那文章了, 只找到这个
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还是 xmonad 好用，不过 iswitch-window.jl 确实不错
<RavenChan> calebot, = =?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 取个 team name
<calebot> RavenChan: <odd>.x.x: 那段明显是在开玩笑
<blueghost> calebot:) 我再努力去找找看, 是一个linus访问 的
<calebot> RavenChan: “rewrote    the kernel to be a microkernel using a special message-passing version     of Visual Basic” <- 一起的玩笑
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 注册最后期限是什么
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道，Practice session that will be held from June 4, 10:00 am CEST to June 5, 10:00 am CEST. (Click the links to find out your local time.)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那不急= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我要是找得到别人的话就不和你一组了
<blueghost> calebot:) 不找了, 可能有些引用的, 为了夸张一点, 翻译成 永不升级为 3 吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 压力太大= =
<blueghost> 当时看到的,好像 说的版本会维持 2.6.xxxx
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不要虚伪……
<jyfl987> MaskRay: lol
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那就叫 raven 了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那就叫 Rayven 了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 别
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我想等等huntxu，看看他会不会参加
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这个好，把 y 嵌进去
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那我一看到他就发信
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯
<MaskRay> RavenChan: HuntRayven
<blueghost> 貌似 linux 3.0 只是为了 20周年 的
<MaskRay> 比 chromium 和 firefox 那无意义的版本号好多了
<calebot> linus 讨厌 40
<calebot> 不过有出过 2.0.40
<jiero> 参加什么？
<jyfl987> 有没有国内dns server给我个ip用下
<blueghost> calebot:) 不找了. 刚看到一个, 说是因为2.6.后面那个数太大了, 不爽, 所以重新定 3.0
<jiero> meego 的 笔记本要出了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 有人建议升到42以后再改 可是linus不同意 nnd
<nos> 呃。。求助,, 分工问题，回溯算法，能定义出来数学模型嘛？？
<edison0354> jyfl987: ofan: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/835066088/
<blueghost> Linus计划在即将召开的Linux kernel 峰会上讨论新的编号。但他又表示“大而无意义的数字是令人不快的，26已经够大了”
<blueghost> 貌似 版本号的改变只是因为 令人 不快.
<ofan> edison0354: 竟然打不开
<blueghost> nos:) 研究啊. 别问. 自己琢磨研究.
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<nos> blueghost: 我实在没时间，赶着交作业。。。
<MaskRay> calebot: 怎么让 sawfish 把 tint2 识别为 dock？
<ofan> edison0354: 域名解析不了...
<edison0354> ofan:
<blueghost> nos:) 然后告诉我们是否能出来数学模型. 做一个探索者, 别做个提问者. 做个 创造者, 别做个模仿者
<ofan> baidu都上不去....
<blueghost> nos:) 努力做别人的老师, 别努力找老师
<blueghost> nos 被我说跑了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 显示左面实现了…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么显示左面? 右面显示不了吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: 你怎么知道sawfish有这个问题的？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么问题.
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我不知道.
<wzlxx> blueghost: 我说的是显示跟隐藏桌面，跟WINDOWS的W-D功能一样…
<blueghost> 桌面可以隐藏? 隐藏 桌面了? 屏幕显示什么? 蓝屏吗
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<blueghost> 桌面是隐藏不了的吧
<blueghost> 再说, sawfish 不是桌面吧
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那不如 e17，e17 是 C-M-d
<blueghost> 隐藏所有窗口,就是显示桌面吧. 恢复隐藏的窗口 就是隐藏桌面??
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我的理解能力太差, 不懂你说的
<blueghost> 显示桌面,就是把所有窗口最小化, 恢复窗口 就是 把原来非最小化的窗口恢复不就好了吗
<blueghost> 不过 得 记录 原已最小化的窗口, 别恢复窗口, 把本来就 最小化的窗口 也恢复了
<blueghost> 这样不就行了吗
<blueghost> sawfish 不能 完成这个处理???
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 貌似 sawfish 是可扩展的吧.
<Freebuilder> nvidia 版本号都几百了
<calebot> 275 了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 如果不行, 你去 修改 sawfish 的源码, 让他具有这个功能. 用 开源的软件, 不就是有这个 好处吗. 软件不符合你的需求,你就去改它,让他满足你的操作
<stifler> MaskRay: 你要做啥子
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 所以, 我鼓励你 完善 sawfish. 为开源做出贡献
<blueghost> 改 sawfish 改 sawfish改 sawfish改 sawfish
<MaskRay> awesome 用的人多是不是还和它用 lua 做配置文件有关
<calebot> awesome 算老牌 tiling 吧
<stifler> AWESOME一装就能用
<kira-j> 终于会登录勒
<calebot> MaskRay: awesome 多次改版，很多人骂的
<stifler> kira-j: 恭喜
<kira-j> 几个月不用，这么悲剧
<calebot> 元祖/正宗 的一般用的人多 <- 但是不一定好用
<wzlxx> blueghost: 汗，实现了～
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦, 那就好
<stifler> 用awesome可以冒充高手
<wzlxx> 就是可以让桌面上的窗口都最小化，然后再最大化，呵呵…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我是说,如果碰到不满意的,大方就改
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，呵呵…
<calebot> wzlxx: 隐藏桌面做毛？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不是 最大化吧. 取消最小化, 还得记住显示桌面之前就最小化的窗口. 要不 把原来就最小化的窗口也显示了
<maya1> 大叔~~
<blueghost> maya1:) 没人应你
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 六一快乐~~
<maya1> 对你儿子说的
<maya1> 哈哈
<blueghost> maivel:) 我转告他,待他谢谢你
<kira-j> 对哦，今天是儿童节瓦
<blueghost> calebot:) 我显示桌面的唯一目的是看 全裸的 壁纸
 * MaskRay 隐藏桌面是为了看壁纸，因为其他时候看不到……
<stifler> 额
<kira-j> ……
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你的壁纸也是裸体的??
<calebot> MaskRay: 壁紙不是在桌面上？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我只是打字时你先发了……
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我没这个意思
<kira-j> irssi 肿木网上翻聊天记录阿？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 同好
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我没这爱好。。
<kira-j> 刚从XChart转来的
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> kira-j:) 看 log 看 /topic
<MaskRay> calebot: 被窗口遮住了呀
<blueghost> kira-j:) 看 log 去 http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<kira-j> blueghost: 酱紫阿
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 你说反了,应该是显示桌面, 貌似桌面是隐藏不了的吧. 隐藏了桌面,屏幕是黑的??
<MaskRay> blueghost: 呃是显示桌面
<blueghost> :)
<maya1> 大叔  你那个网站建的怎么样了
<stifler> kira-j: Page UP/DOWN
 * MaskRay 求批量下载的壁纸
<kira-j> stifler: 笔记本键盘，貌似不太好按阿
<kira-j> stifler: 谢谢，会勒
<blueghost> maivel:) 还在弄我的项目. 进展有点慢
<blueghost> maya1:) 项目弄好了,在弄网页
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/79a00895jw1dhq9bfre18g.gif
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<maya1> 哦哦
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<palomino|working> 好傻的猫咪 , roylez
<blueghost> qml到底的能力去到哪啊
<blueghost> qml 可以调用 dbus 和 xml 吗
<iGoogle> Hotfile Fileserve  Megaupload 全灭了。是你干的？ roylez
<Eua> qml是什么？
<calebot> Hotfile Fileserve  Megaupload 全灭了。是你干的？ roylez
<blueghost> 或者将 qml 作为扩展,与主程序 之间 的能力怎么样
<blueghost> Eua:) 不知道怎么解释, 我也是一知半解, 还没真正去学, 所以才来问
<WUJIE>  问一下VMbox怎么虚拟到/home
<calebot> WUJIE: 啥意思？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 是为了看时间，因为不要tint了，后来我直接看emacs/urxvt上的时间算了，呵呵…
<Eua> 是编程语言吗
<WUJIE> 就是挂载到/home下哦
<jyfl987> 怎么你们都不玩mp4么
<calebot> WUJIE: vmware? vbox?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我用 xmobar 显示时间 cpu memory battery usage
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 用aosd显示时间吧。
<roylez> iGoogle: 我还可以下阿
<calebot> WUJIE: vbox 本来就可以和 host 互通
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ..
<WUJIE> box
<roylez> iGoogle: 我挂着ssh代理，下载开始后就关掉代理
<iGoogle> roylez: 那为什么封了我们的。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我想要个 mp4 触摸屏 otg支持 刷机方便
<calebot> WUJIE: 本来就可以 mount host 目录
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你有推荐的么 听说你搞硬件的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 等会我看看…
<WUJIE> ？？
<WUJIE> ，我用的是LVM2
<blueghost> Eua:) 相当于一个 script, 但 又是一个 绘图 脚本. 混合打, 说不明白,自己看 http://wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.php/QML%E5%85%A5%E9%97%A8%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B%281%29
<blueghost> 谁懂 qml 的
<Eua> 恩
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish里的一个快捷键我得绑定两个先后执行的命令是不是就得写函数了？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 快说呀
<blueghost> qml本身 有没有 调用 dbus, 和处理 xml 的能力
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Sq9Hn.jpg
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我都 是c(bind-keys C-t-keymap "c" (lambda () (jump-or-exec-by-class "XTerm" "xterm")))
<MaskRay> 的
<WUJIE> :-S
<WUJIE> 我从ubuntu偷渡到fedora下了，悲剧
<edison0354> lainme: 听说有的MM喜欢技术宅？
<stifler> WUJIE: 15?
<stifler> edison0354: ...
<NoIE> edison0354: 不信。
<calebot> edison0354: 如果是又帅又有钱的技术宅
<WUJIE> 额
<WUJIE> gnome3
<edison0354> calebot: ^
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<NoIE> calebot: 就像 facebook 的创始人那样？
<edison0354> stifler: NoIE: calebot: 安静，听MM说
<calebot> lainme 是mm?
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<jyfl987> calebot: 奥特曼？
<calebot> 有钱帅十倍
<stifler> - -
<edison0354> calebot: 应该是batman那样的
<calebot> 又帅又有钱 == 帅 + 10帅 == 11帅
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish配置起来还是可以滴，比openbox强多了
<WUJIE> F15更新内核好频繁啊
<NoIE> 请问，regularly compile 是什么意思？定期编译？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<Eua> 恩？还没到3.0呢
<stifler> WUJIE: 相对UBUNTU11.04怎么样？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/b0chs.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/b0chs.jpg
<MaskRay> wzlxx: librep 的。。
<WUJIE> 比11.04稳定
<NoIE> 不知道 gnome 3.0 配 linux 3.0 会不会有彩蛋？
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，呵呵…
<WUJIE> F16=linux3.0+gnome3
<calebot> + qt3
<stifler> 有大彩蛋
 * edison0354 QT驱散
<WUJIE> 不过开发源里面已经可以更新到F16了
<calebot> gnome 不是都新版了？ 3.0.2 还是啥的
<edison0354> calebot: 3.2
<calebot> gnome 3.0.2 + linux 3.0.2
<WUJIE> 我刚开是装F15时，把源全点上了，包括开发源，F16搭载了Gnome3.1.2
<WUJIE> 不过由于是开发源，网络驱动被杀了，YUM 也不能用了，现在不敢瞎点了
<calebot> 连 yum 都坏了？
<calebot> 真惨
<WUJIE> 额
<WUJIE> 还好fedora装机快
<calebot> 前几天还有个小白说 fedora 最稳定
<WUJIE> debian稳定
<WUJIE> fedora最新
<WUJIE> ubuntu最懒
<MaskRay> gentoo最好
<calebot> 都 6 个字母
<WUJIE> 是额
<calebot> arch 这不合群的家伙
<WUJIE> 是额
<calebot> areche
<WUJIE> 用susee
<iGoogle> arch 是鼻涕虫
<WUJIE> susee是蜥蜴
<iGoogle> 2个兔子
<WUJIE> 那个恶魔是什么系统的？
<calebot> mageia
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 触摸的，js有
<jyfl987> calebot: 小声点 这里可是arch官方
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 但是一定要otg 我打算刷机玩的
<calebot> mageia 1 要出了
<iGoogle> 那种设备，通常除开micro sd。啥扩展都没
<jyfl987> 不会阿 刚才我找到不少300快的 居然是android机器 如果是otg的话 外接键盘不就方便了
<WUJIE> 我现在比较蛋疼，用的是安卓机，linux下却没有手机助手，
<iGoogle> 你一直蛋痛的
<iGoogle> 只有 adb WUJIE
<jyfl987> 我给你踩踩
<jyfl987> adb不就行了
<jyfl987> 要不做个包装？
<WUJIE> adb可以同步手机不？？
<jyfl987> 这个我倒是可以试试看 做个类似豌豆夹的
<jyfl987> 可以吧 豌豆夹不就是用adb包装起来的么
<WUJIE> 好的，我呀豌豆夹
<iGoogle> 出多少钱
<jyfl987> 好的 等我去学学pygtk
<jyfl987> 反正带gnome都有pygtk
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你问我？ 我就玩玩 最好是300左右的4.3寸的 小的不好玩 大了放不进口袋
<calebot> jyfl987: pygtk 要被淘汰鸟
<WUJIE> 我发现一个同步itrnes的软件
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你出多少钱。我这有
<WUJIE> ä¹°M9
<calebot> jyfl987: 改用 PyGI
<MaskRay> calebot: 什么淘汰 pygtk 的？
<pityonline> 能帮我看看 http://pityonline.info 能不能访问吗？谢谢了
<calebot> jyfl987: PyGI 支持 gtk2 / gtk3
<WUJIE> 谁要M9 16G版，2460
<edison0354> WUJIE: M9垃圾
<calebot> MaskRay: pygtk 只支持 gtk2
<emacsyin> calebot: 什么意思？
<sunningv> 西瓜
<emacsyin> calebot: pygi在源里有吗？容易用吗
<iGoogle> 那3.。还不知道啥时候用呢。早
<calebot> emacsyin: 可能要 11.10
<WUJIE> 各位哥哥，怎么越狱
<MaskRay> iGoogle: gtk2-perl...
<WUJIE> 我要搞安卓sdk
<calebot> iGoogle: 可以先用 PyGI + gtk2 练练手
<emacsyin> calebot: 官方网站提供了deb包吗
<iGoogle> 绝不py
<calebot> emacsyin: gtk2 / gtk3 自带的
<WUJIE> 说下怎么同步安卓机
<iGoogle> 我等perl6-gtk3? lol
<jyfl987> calebot: pygi没用过
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你有什么型号的？
<MaskRay> perl6 是 vaporware 啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 有啥意见？
<calebot> jyfl987: 所以要学就学 PyGI
<WUJIE> 哪个哥哥做个安卓同步助手的
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 台电的
<WUJIE> CECT？？
<sunningv> WUJIE: 灌水到1k。。。还有论坛南瓜。。等的。。签名有的。
<roylez> iGoogle: perl6怕是要在您驾鹤西游之后才会正式流行吧
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 说具体的规格
<WUJIE> 啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 我用，就会流行。我不用，就不流行。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 忘记
<roylez> iGoogle: 霸气
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那你说个p
<calebot> gtk3/新gtk2 全面用 GObject Introspection 了
<jyfl987> 台电貌似是rk方案的
<jyfl987> 不如jz的
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 调你口味啊。不行嘛
<WUJIE> CECT？？
<calebot> 不需要 binding, perl 啥的直接用 GObject Introspection 接口
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 调你妹
<WUJIE> 我们玩，MTK吧
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70707858jw1dhqdqikom3j.jpg
<iGoogle> 看到Object的，我都紧张。
<WUJIE> MTK
<MaskRay> Perl 用 OO 难受的
<jyfl987> mtk额
<WUJIE> MTK给力，这么差的平台能玩游戏
<calebot> glib 本来就都用 gobject
<jyfl987> 那看你玩什么游戏了
<calebot> mtk 还有人用？
<WUJIE> 我用过2年
 * stifler 
<calebot> 山寨不是都上安卓了么？
<jyfl987> 玩俄罗斯方块了
<jyfl987> mtk也出android方案了
<WUJIE> MTK可以装WM6.5额
<iGoogle> roylez: 你没lp。你有潜力了。
 * stifler 
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 我有
<WUJIE> 不知道MTK的SDK 怎么找额
<roylez> iGoogle: http://cnbeta.com/articles/144476.htm
<stifler> shit,ibus doesn't work
<calebot> shit,ibus
<iGoogle> roylez: 你是影射，我的脚本废弃了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish里终端不能全屏～
<MaskRay> gtk2hs 不知道怎么办
<calebot> wzlxx: 只是因为按照字符大小缩放
<stifler> i executed 'ibus-daemon -x -d -r',stil..
<calebot> wzlxx: vte 的肯定能全屏
<MaskRay> wzlxx: urxvt?
<iGoogle> ● bot/g-translate.pl "shit,ibus does not work"
<iGoogle> 大便后，iBus不能正常工作
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么不能全屏？
<roylez> iGoogle: 我不知道你有啥脚本
<iGoogle> 强悍吧。 roylez
<wzlxx> calebot: 估计，只有rxvt不能…貌似awesome也有这个问题，但是解决了～
<stifler> iGoogle: ...
<WUJIE> 哪个哥哥做个安卓同步助手的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: urxvt
<iGoogle> WUJIE: 你又不是妹朵。怎么老喊哥哥。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 下面有写空白…
<WUJIE> 哥哥
<stifler> 好了...
<WUJIE> 我要安卓同步助手
 * stifler 开始食杨梅
<iGoogle> WUJIE: 自己用adb去pull/push
<jyfl987> stifler: 甘肃也有杨梅？？
<stifler> jyfl987: 我在新疆
<jyfl987> 有没有adnriod 黑客市场什么的
<jyfl987> 想整点高级工具
<stifler> jyfl987: 反正超市有卖..
<jyfl987> stifler: 那西瓜吃得爽吧
<stifler> jyfl987: 对西瓜没兴趣了，哈哈
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你个整天瞎扯，不干实事的。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我用 xterm，tmux 有时也会这样，不知道原因
<stifler> tmux下vim会卡？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: calebot 说的应该是对的…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求截图
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你又用后sawfish了？呵呵～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还是 xmonad
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 好歹 haskell 还能看懂点
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 跟你一个厂扯出来的
<wzlxx> MaskRay http://imagebin.org/156244
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不好看啊，以后慢慢弄吧…呵呵…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 感觉比openbox强了现在已经配置的…
<iGoogle> box类不应该是不要配置的嘛。
<calebot> wzlxx: 上 fvwm 吧
<wzlxx> calebot: 不上，呵呵…
<jyfl987> 不搞tiling都没意思
<iGoogle> calebot: 告诉他 evilwm不要配置
<jyfl987> 不过如果能够有个wm可以随便切tiling 不tiling就更好了
<iGoogle> 傻了，才眷恋瓦片
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么输入法？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 小小输入法…
<jyfl987> 你是傻瓜
<MaskRay> fvwm 太难配
<iGoogle> 每次你都马后炮，你不觉得吃亏嘛
<wzlxx> jyfl987: awesome不就是用个浮动模式吗～
<jyfl987> wzlxx:  那个没高头
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 其实只是难于理解命令，配置最简单。嘛命令都有。
<MaskRay> xmonad 也行的
<iGoogle> 不浮动。gimp不想死啊
<MaskRay> 按住 s-，用 mouse-drag 就可以了。
<jyfl987> 瞎扯 我这i3-wm上用gimp也没问题
<MaskRay> fvwm 要弄出个 e17 要多少行代码啊
<iGoogle> 在你那里，当然啥都没问题嘛。 :D
<iGoogle> 生崽都没问题。
<dream1986> 有没有ubuntu11.04用gfce ultra玩FC游戏的啊？
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 除开你转换思维。否则模仿其他的窗口，费力不讨好的。
<iGoogle> fvwm在于控制一切
<jyfl987> 可是你还是抛弃了
<iGoogle> 胡说
<MaskRay> jyfl987: +1
<jyfl987> 上次我问你的 你说现在不用fvwm了
<MaskRay> 神叛教了。。
<iGoogle> 我享受下compiz而已。斗篷语录。
<jyfl987> 世界上最郁闷的事 莫过于教徒听说教主改宗了
<jyfl987> 总之你是不用了
<dream1986> 有没有ubuntu11.04用gfce ultra玩FC游戏的啊？
<MaskRay> 很久没见到 iFvwm 了
<iGoogle> 世界上最郁闷的事 莫过于教徒听说教主改宗了？？ 莫过于jyf-lp改嫁了。
<jyfl987> 我还么老婆
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 因为太稳定了。
<iGoogle> 版本整个都不更新
<iGoogle> 没新的玩
<iXmonad> 稳定不就是旧嘛
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 我知道。我是预言下。
<iGoogle> 是旧啊。 unix也旧
<jyfl987> 哼哼 反正你就是叛教了 这就跟老婆偶尔出轨一样 也是不行的
<iGoogle> 就那思维
<iGoogle> 我的forxp教。没人来。
<wzlxx> iswtch-window有什么技巧没？如果title是汉字的话太麻烦了…
<wzlxx> 知道了，可以用正则，哈哈…
<iXmonad> title 最不好了
<iXmonad> 变得快
<iXmonad> WM_CLASS 好
<wzlxx> iXmonad: iswitch-window用的是title吧…
<pityonline> am i still online?
<calebot> pityonline: no
<edison0354> pityonline: calebot: ^
<vic> forxp神教 还有教徒吗
<calebot> forwin7
<pityonline> edison0354: calebot 网络有问题
<pityonline> 我的 vps 都 ping 不通了
<iGoogle> 我要找一个妹朵。慢慢调教。收入forxp教
<vic> 死ee就幻想把，还妹朵。。。
<wzlxx> 大家积极使用sawfish啊～哈哈…
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。这谁啊
<iGoogle> 这家伙
<jyfl987> http://it.21cn.com/digital/mp4guild/2011/04/21/8251975_6.shtml  这个貌似符合需求 可惜不是mips芯片
<stifler> mips有何优势
<jyfl987> mips的汇编指令少 容易记 lol
<jyfl987> 而且命名上太有规律了
<stifler> - -
<pityonline> burstnet vps 天天宕机……
<jyfl987> 哈 我那个123system还不错 只挂了2次
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • pcbsd8.2,ATI radeon 的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333679 没有我的 Code: DESCRIPTION        radeon is an Xorg driver for ATI RADEON based video cards with the fol-        lowing features:        o Full support for 8, 15, 16 and 24 bit pixel depths;        o RandR 1.2 and RandR 1.3 support;        o TV-out support (only on R/RV/RS1xx, R/RV/RS2xx, ...
<jyfl987> 发现有好多用ubuntu 搞嵌入式的人不知道这里 太可恶了
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<stifler> .
<roylez> stifler: 有好事没
<stifler> roylez: 啥好事？
<roylez> stifler: .
<roylez> stifler: 当我没说
<stifler> stifler: 额，说说...
<yuhuayang07> Opera中文社区又挂了。
<stifler> roylez: 额，说说
<whp_> 这里可以说中文吗
<OT_iux> 可以
<whp_> 怎么知道别的频道的中文频道
 * Cherrot Goole竟然不能搜索符号……请教一下shell中命令前的#!代表什么意思呢？
<Cherrot> Goole竟然不能搜索符号……请教一下shell中命令前的#!代表什么意思呢？
<roylez> Cherrot: 表示如果你把这个脚本加了执行权限后，就用第一行指定的程序来执行
<lolicon> ~.~.~.~...
<Cherrot> roylez: 小弟不才，第一行指定的程序指的什么？
<lolicon> 我发现我认识的人太NB了。。。
<OT_iux> 点点和波浪线的萝莉控下午早
<roylez> lolicon: ..
<San> !#/bin/bash
<OT_iux> Cherrot: 就是在 #! 后面跟着的路径指向的程序
<lolicon> 现实版桂雏菊！！！
<OT_iux> 现实版桂雏菊?
<Cherrot> OT_iux, roylez: 明白了，谢谢！
<lolicon> http://www.gz6hs.cn/student/xysh/201012/1181.html <---
<San> 问下, ubuntu 11.04好用么?
<lolicon> 三倍速膜拜！！！。。。。那堆照片还有我在里面，各种羡慕妒忌恨啊！！！
<San> 相对与10.10
<lolicon> >< ...
<jiero> 教徒。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> lolicon: 你是最下一张照片左一？
<lolicon> OT_iux: 去世。。
<lolicon> 死。。
<lolicon> @.@
<JuncoJet> ¶î£¬Windows°æ±¾ÄµÄirssi²»ÄÜutf8
<^k^> JuncoJet:say 额，Windows版本牡膇rssi不能utf8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * jiero 巨魔下了13层悲剧的发现自己不敢发狂，就招战友让它发狂
<JuncoJet> test
<pocoyo> : 【这句话突然火爆了！】肠道总面积有200平米，我们住的地方还没有屎住的地方大，我们还不如去屎！真是生不如屎啊，＂太有尿了＂ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<JuncoJet> .......
<yuhuayang07> pocoyo: 真的是生不如屎……
<ofan> 怎么支持笔记本上的Fn+特殊按键??
<JuncoJet> Win....irssi ......……
<yuhuayang07> ofan: Fn+按键我电脑完全支持。
<JuncoJet> 3~4~0~1~...EE
<ofan> yuhuayang07: ubuntu?
<JuncoJet> ....EE
<JuncoJet> ....EE
<yuhuayang07> ofan: kubuntu
<yuhuayang07> 各位今天都在干吗？
<yuhuayang07> 上班？
<yuhuayang07> qiut
<pityonline> 有办法侦测到 Fn 键的 keycode 吗？
<pityonline> xev 侦测不到
<edison0354> pityonline: 你本本上的ACPI键能检测到吗？
<pityonline> edison0354: acpi 键是哪个？
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，我意思就是本本上OEM乱七八糟的那些键
<pityonline> edison0354: 不完全能，只有一部分能用
<edison0354> pityonline: 额
<pityonline> edison0354: 有些根本检测不到 keycode
<edison0354> pityonline: 囧
<pityonline> edison0354: 原来在 9.04 时大都能用的，后来到 10.04 时好几个都挂了
<edison0354> pityonline: 悲剧……
<pityonline> edison0354: ……
<ubuntu_er> 在那个英文频道待了好久
<ubuntu_er> 发现他们电脑配置都不怎么样
<eagleqing> 求问  为什么我打开播放器自动下载解码器的时候都Failed to search for plugin啊？
<winger> 节日快乐
<winger> 好久没来了
<ubuntu_er> 就是没找到呗
<eagleqing> ubuntu_er: 是我的源没设置正确？
<wzlxx> 谁了解lisp?
<ubuntu_er> 应该不是
<winger> ç±»tcl
<winger> 没敢搞
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 我只有一个显示器啊，它怎么说是两个呢？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333685 系统是10 .04，ati显卡，用开源的驱动 分辨率只有1024x768 而且修改了xorg.conf之后监视器首选项里面也没有出现我添加的分辨率 后来发现了现在的屏幕是“镜像屏幕” 把“所有监视器使用相同图像”的勾去掉后，分辨率就 ...
<wzlxx> microcai: 了解lisp不？
 * microcai 吃饭去了
 * stifler 回家
<pointer> 话说kde+compiz很有爱~
<ubuntu_er> 我用kde的
<ubuntu_er> 也能装compiz？
<metbsd> 端午节到了，男、女同事相邀开车出外郊游，车到一僻静处，两人相拥狂吻，突然一公路巡警咚咚敲开窗户，问：这车是你的吗？男答：单位的。再问：她是你老婆吗？男答：也是单位的。巡警听后自言自语到，狗日的啥子单位福利这么好？我们单位连棕子都不发，还要坚持在岗！
<myke2> kde的设置系统中如何调用root权限
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Foxit Reader 程序打不开，终末瓣…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333689 Arch, Gnome 3 Code: [fox@inspiron 1.1-release]$ ls FoxitReader  fpdfcjk.bin  fum.fhd  po  Readme.txt [fox@inspiron 1.1-release]$ ./FoxitReader bash: ./FoxitReader: No such file or directory [fox@inspiron 1.1-release]$ chmod +x FoxitReader [fox@inspiron 1.1-release]$ ./FoxitRea ...
<Lavande> 我的ibus用户词库总是过几天就丢失……有木有人知道怎么回事
<myke2> 求助KDEer
<pointer> myke2, 会自动要求输入密码的把~
<myke2> pointer: 他默认是kdesudo
<myke2> pointer: 后端是sudo不是su
<pointer> myke2, 用gksu试试？
<myke2> pointer: 不是, KDE的设置程序默认调用kdesudo
<pointer> myke2, 把gksu强制链接到kdesudo~
<pointer> myke2, (无视我上面的哪句话……
<myke2> pointer: ......
<pointer> ……没人说话~
<metbsd> myke2, 甚么版本啊
<myke2> metbsd: kubuntu 11.04
<myke2> metbsd: kde4的, 没有kdesu
<metbsd> 没装？
<ch_> 如何编译openfetion？
<yuhuayang07> openfetion干吗编译？不是有现成的包吗？
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 哪里有
<ch_> 什么版本的
<yuhuayang07> 在网上搜索openfetion。
<ch_> 我想自己编译2.2.1的
<myke2> metbsd: 新的kde没有kdesu
<metbsd> 那你编译啊
<myke2> metbsd: 目前用sudo的rootpw代替
<ch_> 但是cmake后提示有问题‘
<yuhuayang07> 我安装的就是fetion2.2.1。
<ch_> http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Installation
<ch_> 我是按这个作的，但是到make时就有问题
<yuhuayang07> http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu  openfetion的PPA源地址。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /happyaron/ppa/ubuntu
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 如何设置ppa
<yuhuayang07> 新立得——软件库——其他软件——添加—— 输入：deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu 你的系统发行版 mian
<yuhuayang07> 然后刷新。
<jiero> 现在安装:  apt:plee-the-bear apt:bear-factory
<jiero> 上啊。
<myke2> microcai: 你说sudo有什么坏处
<pointer> myke2, 有什么坏处啊~！
<pointer> myke2, ……感叹好去掉
<myke2> microcai: Compared with su
<myke2> pointer: 我现在只能sudo了
<microcai> myke2: 好处是 ... 不需要 root 密码了。
<myke2> microcai: 可以设置的
<yuhuayang07> 我觉得sudo很好的。
<myke2> microcai: Default rootpw
<microcai> myke2:  default 是自己的密码
<microcai> wzssyqa: ?
<microcai> wzssyqa: 嘛事？
<myke2> microcai: 因为我找不到KDE中如何设置到su
<pointer> sudo 的确很好的~
<myke2> sudoer配置非常高级
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 没法更行源
<wzssyqa> microcai: ?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 嘛事？
<yuhuayang07> ch_: 你的PPA源输入的是什么？你的系统版本是？
<myke2> apt-add-(TAB补全)
<ch_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu squeeze main
<yuhuayang07> ch_: squeeze？
<myke2> 不是squeeze, 应该是写自己ubuntu的版本
<myke2> 如Luci
<myke2> lucid
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 我的时debian的
<yuhuayang07> debian的恐怕要自己编译了。
<caleb-> ppa 没有给 debian 的
<myke2> kde有guest session么
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 来宾模式/
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 哪里?
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 来宾模式吗？
<myke2> yuhuayang07: y
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 编译的时候提示make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<yuhuayang07> ch_: 先要./configure
<yuhuayang07> 并按提示安装所有依赖
<ch_> yuhuayang07: ./configure:没有那个文件或目录
<yuhuayang07> ch_: 你是不是在源码目录里？
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 是的
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.min.us/ihnWI.png
<myke2> 看来运行guest-session
<yuhuayang07> 按照网站的提示。一步步来，mkdir build cd build cmake sudo make install
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 就是在make的时候提示：：：make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<yuhuayang07> ch_: 试试cmake
<myke2> 回gnome
<ch_> yuhuayang07:cmake 没问题
<jiero> ch_: 从哪儿下载的去哪儿找帮助
<ch_> jiero: 官方的protocal都不行
<roylez_> ch_: cmake CMakeList??? ; make
<stock> ÒÒÒÒÒ
<liuzhoou> 32？64？
<ch_> roylez_: 什么？
<pointer> cmake 一直都不知道怎么用……
<liuzhoou> 64bit?
<roylez_> ch_: 目录有没有一个叫做 CMakeList????? 的文件
<ch_> roylez_: 有的
<roylez_> ch_: 那就是了
<ch_> roylez_: 然后呢
<roylez_> ch_: cmake CMakeList??? ; make
<stock> 大家好
<pocoyo> stock: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yuhuayang07> 然后 make
<jiero> cmake. ; make
<lcsh> 请问vim中有没有不需要nmap <c-tab> :bn<cr>就可以进行不同buffer之间切换的快捷键啊？
<jiero> cmake .
<jiero> 打错了
<lcsh> 大牛们
<ch_> jiero:  roylez_  yuhuayang07 make
<ch_> make
<ch_> make  找不到makefile
<jiero> ch_: 看提示是什么
<jiero> ls显示哪些文件
<jiero> ch_:算了，你说的源代码在哪里。。。
<yuhuayang07> 直接 sudo make install
<myke2> gnome的资源占用少的多
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 他说的软件你装过么
<ch_> jiero: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/
<jiero> ch_: 你装哪个？
<yuhuayang07> ch_: 我想你应该是一些依赖没装
<jiero> ch: debian testing里有这个东西
<ch_> jiero: 最新那个
<ch_> ==
<jiero> ch: 加个testing源。然后 apt-get build-dep 就自动解决了
<yuhuayang07> ch_: sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev libssl-dev libsqlite3-dev libgtk2.0-dev intltool
<jiero> ch: 一次把信息都胡来
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 普通用户不能打开终端，root下可以，为什么呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333696 Code: gnome-session[3705]:WARING:Failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager 窗口信息 Code: Could not acquire          name on session bus 菜鸟阿，哪位大哥给我点信心 统计信息: 发表于 由 ringfin — 2011-06-01 20:19
<stock> 现在能用的控制台QQ,有什么软件?
<yuhuayang07> stock: 没看懂
<NWMonster> stock: 很久之前知道一款控制台下的qq不过协议太老已经不管用了
<stock> 控制台使用QQ
<myke2> myqq
<stock> 有人告诉我说finch,可是我安不
<myke2> finch不好
<stock> myqq是哪个呢
<stock> 有没有地址
<stock> 摆渡到的是手机
<stock> 软件
<jiero> 为什么这个频道戴帽子的那么少？
<myke2> 没用过, 听说是emacs里面的
<myke2> 你搜索emacs qq
<stock> 要安装emacs?
<myke2> 不喜欢emacs?
<stock> 没用过啊
<maya1> ~~
<yuhuayang07> maya1: hello
<ysyk> :-D
<ImN> = =!
<ImN> Ein
<ImN> hello
<ysyk> hi ,n
<^k^> ImN, 好  ㍬ 
<ImN> = =！
<yuhuayang07> ImN: hello
<maya1> 好。。。。
<maya1> 我们把人家的第二侵占了
<maya1> 地儿。。。。。
<ImN> = =！
<ImN> maya走到哪
<yuhuayang07> 我在IRC里就一点方便，无须切换软件。
<ImN> = =
<ImN> 于华羊
<yuhuayang07> 喻华阳
<ImN> 骚咖
<yuhuayang07> 我吧真名都暴露了。
<ImN> = =！
<ysyk> hello，space
<marcus_dust> :)
<zxc> 是指我
<zxc> ？
<ysyk> space 已改名为 zxc。
<zxc> 被你发现了
<ysyk> 记录上写的
<zxc> 但是space被别人占了
<zxc> T T
<ysyk> 额
<ImN> = =！
<zxc> 还是你指的是原先的那个
<yuhuayang07> IRC里可以方便的看聊天室里有多少人。不错 。
<ImN> 水军降临
<NoIE> http://mall.sina.com.cn/Product_2266267.htm
<NoIE> 价格很便宜，但是我真的不喜欢新浪。。。
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？我该怎么办？我该怎么办？我该怎么办？我该怎么办？我该怎么办？
<ch_> yuhuayang07: 依赖我都装来，没有依赖问题
<marcus_dust> 大家常用IRC吗？
<ch_> jiero: 什么胡来
<NoIE> marcus_dust: 恩，但是用的不好。
<yuhuayang07> 自从用了opera之后，IRC就长挂了。
<marcus_dust> NoIE 我才开始用
<ImN> = =
<ysyk> 我hello，zxc
<marcus_dust> 我用的是IRSSI客户端
<ch_> marcus_dust: NoIE时什么
<marcus_dust> 人名
<zxc> 你好
<ysyk> :-D
<yuhuayang07> 聊天室里有96个人在线了。人还蛮多的。
<jiero> ch_:我原意是全部（我打错了字）
<ch_> jiero: 输入make提示的错误：make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<zxc> 没有./configure?
<jiero> ch_:这个东西你重复多少遍也没人能帮你
<ch_> jiero: OMG
<ch_> jiero: 为什么
<yuhuayang07> http://imgur.com/Hku6w   opera聊IRC
<MaskRay> ch_: cmake .
<jiero> ch_: 因为毫无意义
<zxc> * 您已改名为 zxc
<zxc> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<ch_> MaskRay: cmake过来
<ch_> MaskRay: cmake过了
<zxc> 但是為什麼我还没有被提呢
<zxc> 踢
<emacsyin> 感觉最好的，还是一遍开着erc里的python频道，一遍用emacs编python程序，有不明白的顺便问问
<marcus_dust> emacsyin:你都用Python干什么
<wujie> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<yuhuayang07> pocoyo: 你的发言后面怎么老是跟个链接呢？
<pocoyo> yuhuayang07: 我打广告呢
<yuhuayang07> pocoyo: 这帖子也有点老了吧
<pocoyo> yuhuayang07: 不会吧？
<lifeng> xchat一连这个频道就挂掉:-(
<yuhuayang07> pocoyo: 这个帖子是去年四月的。已经在论坛置顶一年多了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好
<alvin_rxg> .
<pocoyo> yuhuayang07: 我怕没人看 就多提醒提醒
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我儿子太大方了, 一个 根本不认识的小孩, 看上他带去的玩具, 问儿子送给他. 我儿子什么都不说, 就送给他了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那小孩根本就冲着 儿子 的玩具, 根本就不会和儿子玩. 现在的孩子就那么自私自利的吗. 看起来 还 挺大的, 读二三年级的了
<yuhuayang07> blueghost: 小孩子当然不如我们这些大人有城府。
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 谁说的
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 那要我儿子送 玩具给他的, 算什么玩意啊
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 那要我儿子送 玩具给他的那小孩, 算什么玩意啊
<jiero> 。。。
<yuhuayang07> blueghost: 好人难做。
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 开始笑嘻嘻地过来 和儿子玩, 拿到玩具,就不知道走哪去了
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 这算不算城府啊. 现在小孩城府大了去了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他会学会的
<yuhuayang07> blueghost: 要你小孩玩具的孩子，应该也是学大人的呃。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在这社会,我都不知道怎么教小孩了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 让他多见识见识就好
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 问题是,有开口要人给东西的小孩的家长,该是什么样的家长啊
<lifeng> 可惜养孩子不能使用save-load大法
<cece> 言传身教好难
 * MaskRay 推荐 colormake
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 有玩具, 分给大家一起玩,没问题. 我儿子也是这样做的. 玩了,就变他的了. 这也太那个了吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不要给他评论。等到他想起他的玩具的时候，他会知道的
<yuhuayang07> blueghost: 这社会，有很多变态的家长。你没有见识到的
<emacsyin> MaskRay: colormake是图片工具吗
<wzlxx> MaskRay: lisp里如何实现一个函数的输出作为另一个函数的参数？
<blueghost> 今晚我儿子拿了一些玩具去一个类似游乐场的地方玩. 很多小孩的, 那些玩具都分给大家一起玩. 有个小孩看见喜欢的, 就让儿子送给他. 开始我没反应过来,儿子就答应给他了. 那小孩拿着就走开, 根本就不过来了. 我气不过, 后来就要回来了
<linsuxy> 看来你儿子比你出息
<Kandu> blueghost: 你儿子都答应给别人了，你怎么又要回来了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我跟我儿子说"他是要去不给回的", 我想可能儿子没理解他的意思. 但儿子怎么说都给
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (func1 (func2))
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我还想抽他呢
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 给 make 上色的 Perl 脚本
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 行了，等到他没玩具了就知道了
<maya1> 大叔~~
<Kandu> blueghost: 你这个家长真奇怪
<ImN> ?
<lyc256> ?
<maya1> 大叔  你说说你。。。。
<wzlxx> (define (moc-file-name)
<wzlxx>   (let ((msg (system "mocp -Q %file")))
<wzlxx>     (display-message-with-timeout msg 1))) MaskRay 我定义的这个函数没有用啊…
<maya1> 怎么老是干涉儿子的行为。。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问题是我儿子根本不在乎的, 送出去的不是一件两件了
<maya1> 你放开手  让他自己去吧。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别给他买新的了呗
<maya1> 那又有什么关系
<blueghost> maya1:) 不是我干涉我儿子, 我是想抽那孩子,明白吗
<maya1> 说不定他正好玩腻了
<maya1> 为什么想？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 在配置 sawfish？用 librep ，像 elisp 的，你那写法像 scheme
<maya1> lemonhall好~
<lemonhall> microcai: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/asus-announces-meego-eeepc.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Asus 发布 MeeGo EeePC — LinuxTOY
<blueghost> maya1:) 我是想不明白怎么有这样的孩子的. 伸手要人送给东西的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 就是scheme啊…貌似sawfish支持scheme
<lemonhall> maya1: 唔。。。MM。。。。你对我太好了。。。。泪流满面
<maya1> 何必去管他
<ImN> = =!
<maya1> 教好你儿子别管别人伸手要不就得了
<ImN> 孩子心不要学坏，其他的就。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果不支持的话会有语法错误的～现在唯有语法错误，但没有效果…
<maya1> lemonhall不要激动。。。。。
<ImN> = =！
<blueghost> Kandu:) 不是一次俩次.我也明白, 答应的东西 不应该 反悔. 但是贪我儿子便宜的小孩 太多了. 我儿子二话不说送别人东西,而且每次都是别人让他给的, 不是一次两次了. 以前我都跟他说, 送了就不能反悔的, 希望让他想清楚. 这次开始也是这样, 但这次我是气不过了
<ysyk> 水群进军IRC
<maya1> lol
<ImN> = =！
<blueghost> maya1:) 问题是这社会, 我儿子就是一被欺负的主
<ImN> 保持冷静你才能做出正确的选择，你的一举一动都在影响着你儿子
<blueghost> maya1:) 我一直教他有东西,要学会分享. 要弄清楚什么是自己的东西, 什么是别人的东西. 不是喜欢就可以拿.
<blueghost> maya1:) 但问题这样教儿子, 会被别人欺负的
<maya1> 既然你告诉你儿子很多道理   最后他还是选择送人
<maya1> 这不正是说明了他的价值取向吗
<ImN> :-!
<maya1> 有时候大度一点                 松一点。。。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不会……好像是，librep 像 elisp，但又加了一堆拓展，支持 scheme 的那 define
<blueghost> maya1:) 我儿子做好自己了, 也什么东西都分享了, 别人的东西都不敢乱拿. 但别人 有东西, 去玩都 想不到他, 儿子所有什么东西,就象苍蝇围过来, 因为知道儿子好欺负. 懂得分享的人, 会被认为索取是应该的
<centerpoint> blueghost: 我有儿子了，让他找你儿子玩去，省的买玩具了。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，很纠结…
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 我去抽你的儿子
<maya1> 小孩子而已
<blueghost> maya1:) 小孩怎么样. 抽他
<maya1> 你的思想告诉这么高  你凭什么要求别人和你一样高？
<zxc> 这个问题可以看成分享者和伸手党的矛盾来着
<maya1> 独善其身就好。
<blueghost> maya1:) 这不是高不高啊. 不是 底线吗. 不该伸手要东西, 不是基本的家教吗
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 面对一个不熟悉其配置文件语言的软件就是麻烦……
<maya1> 这种底线在中国人看来就是“高”
<maya1> - -！
<blueghost> 我周围的小孩每一个有家教的
<maya1> 那就搬家吧
<blueghost> 没一个有家教的
<maya1> 换个环境
<maya1> 慎重选择
<centerpoint> blueghost: ...
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 按理说我就调用一个函数，不会有太多的区别的吧…汗，太纠结了…
<zxc> 孟母三迁么
<maya1> 学学人家孟母三迁
<ImN> = =！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 遇到过德国的小孩吗? 德国的小孩 会随便贪别人的小便宜的吗? 德国的家庭教育是让小孩见东西就要的吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我搬去德国了
<ImN> maya1: 你真忙
<maya1> 怎么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那没。如果真这样，他的朋友圈会越来越小的。
<yuhuayang07> blueghost: 在中国，家庭教育是个大问题
<maya1> 尤其是单亲   = =！
<maya1> 还是跟着爸爸  = =！
<ImN> = =！
<blueghost> maya1:) 跟他妈? 她妈就一没道德的主
<maya1> 孩子比较容易触及到母亲脆弱  辛苦的一面
<maya1> 懂事早些吧
<ImN> 相对而言吧
<blueghost> 上一次,毒牛奶事情, 她觉得没问题. 没死人
<yuhuayang07> 你教他诚实，但是他的朋友，伙伴，没几个是诚实的。他肯定得吃亏。受挫。
<blueghost> maya1:) 你敢交小孩给她养啊
<ImN> 在没有道德的环境，难道要丢掉美德么
<blueghost> maya1:) 道德底线基本就没
<maya1> 咱不谈你儿子他妈
<blueghost> maya1:) 不是跟你说了吗, 儿子她妈觉得三聚氰胺牛奶就不是问题. 没死人, 还能赚钱. 就停留这个层面,你敢把小孩交给这样子人养啊
<marcus_dust> wzlxx: (define moc-file-name ()    ......)?
<blueghost> maya1:) 还好, 她还觉得,吃死人还是一件错的.
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 那你结婚前干嘛了？
<blueghost> maya1:) 我是要儿子. 一个子宫.
<yuhuayang07> ……
<yhzm1314> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔
<wzlxx> 肯定不是这个问题，scheme里是 (define (xxx)), elisp 里是(defun xxx ())吧～
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别学我啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 要相信还有爱情的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么学你啊. 我已经做过了. 你学我吧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果我把里面的函数调用换成一个字符串常量就没有问题了…
<alvin_rxg>  /o\
<marcus_dust> wzlxx: 没用过scheme
<wzlxx> elisp也可以…
<ImN> = =！
<marcus_dust> wzlxx: 你在用啥lisp
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你当初不爱她？
<wzlxx> marcus_dust: 我现在啥lisp也不会…
<marcus_dust> ==！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那结毛婚啊
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (system) 返回什么
<blueghost> maya1:) 结婚前 没真正认识她啊. 只知道她是个农村的. 没什么 见识而已. 没想到有孩子后 对孩子的 影响啊
<marcus_dust> system执行系统命令
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 你们继续
<ImN> = =！
<maya1> 我去睡觉。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: (system "xxx")吗？我的应该返回一个文件名啊…
<maya1> 你不是上厕所了
<maya1> 怎么这么快
<ImN> 晚安
<maya1> - -！
<ImN> 没去呢
<marcus_dust> wzlxx: 你现在用的是啥lisp
<maya1> - -！
<zxc> 晚安
<ImN> 早点睡把
<ImN> 晚安
<maya1> 恩
<wzlxx> marcus_dust: librep/elisp/scheme
<maya1> 晚安
<alvin_rxg> 妈呀， 这名字好……
<ImN> 白白
<marcus_dust> 卧槽！
<maya1> 玛雅！！
<zxc> 。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你 接受一下我的 教训吧
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 就是 librep，只是支持一些 scheme 的
<maya1> - -！
<marcus_dust> 我只用过前两个
<maya1> 88
<ImN> :P
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，现在就一个调用问题，我看看例子去…
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找女人, 什么都是次要的. 要想远一点, 想到生孩子后,会不会是个好母亲才找
<yuhuayang07> 聊天室里终于开始水了
<cfy> iGnome: 拜ee
<blueghost> yuhuayang07:) 有我在, 能不水吗
<cfy> MaskRay: 拜ray
<zxc> 水啊水啊什么的都是水
<cfy> myke2: 拜下
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 有水人来开水
<myke2> cfy: !
<ysyk> 我也来水水
<cfy> caleb-: 拜牛哥
<yuhuayang07> cnbeta的feed更新真快
<myke2> cfy: 拜佛去
<yuhuayang07> 一天有将近100个feed
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 明白吗, 就是找女人, 别看她是女人怎么样, 而是看她如果是母亲 会怎么样
<cfy> myke2: 没看到我第一个拜ee么
<cfy> Kandu: 我发现我连不上machinelife.org了...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是,别找老婆,找个儿子他妈.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你写的应该对的，上下文呢
<marcus_dust> (system "xxx")执行成功返回0
<ImN> i m here
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 就这样啊…然后就是快捷键了…
<ImN> i m here
<marcus_dust> 返回的应该是程序的返回值
<myke2> cfy: 发现kde资源占用比gnome更严重
<marcus_dust> 最省的是fvwm
<cfy> myke2: 本来不就是这样么?至少我印像是这样阿
<myke2> cfy: kde里面而且很慢
<cfy> marcus_dust: 你确定?
<cfy> myke2: 把特效关掉
<myke2> cfy: 什么特效?
<marcus_dust> 我用过的是这样
<myke2> cfy: 鼠标特效我还没能力关掉
<myke2> marcus_dust: 显然没wm更少
<MaskRay> marcus_dust: 好像是
<myke2> cfy: 其他还有什么特效?
<marcus_dust> fvwm不依赖gtk，直接Xwindow
<Kandu> cfy: 我这儿正常
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.全部关掉嘛.我好久没用了
<marcus_dust> sawfish还要依赖gtk
<myke2> cfy: 其他的都和wm有关吧?
<myke2> cfy: kwin?
<wxg4net> burst的vps的问题谁能帮忙看下
<cfy> Kakurady: 现在无法ping通了....
<cfy> Kakurady: 发错..
<cfy> Kandu: ping machinelife.org 现在无法ping通了
<Kandu> cfy: 呃
<marcus_dust> myke2: 我的系统打开所有服务，不进入wm，占37m内存
<myke2> marcus_dust: 更加重要的是响应速度
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/5lhwt8-79976看看～
<myke2> marcus_dust: 我没发现gnome拖慢多少响应速度
<myke2> marcus_dust: 但是kde就
<yuhuayang07> 17岁小伙为买ipad2卖掉自己右肾
<yuhuayang07> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/144503.htm
<marcus_dust> myke2是啊，迟早要放弃gnome或者kde
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的黄瓜得当心了
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<lemonhall> blueghost: 今年秋天，广东省的女学生们将在学校学习一门新课程：如何避免成为情妇。《时代》为此发表文章，讨论教育能否遏止中国的“二奶”潮（原文，译文）。社科院研究员李银河表示一夫多妻是中国的社会习俗，而社会习俗是很难改变的。在中国传统社会里一个男子妻子越多就越成功，这样的认知经久不衰。《时代》称在今天的中
<lemonhall> 国寻找伴侣往往不是为了感情而是一种经济上的计算。李银河认为教育女学生并不能破除这一传统。
<myke2> marcus_dust: 我说没发现gnome拖慢响应速度
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没事
<wzlxx> 想换WM的都加入sawfish啊…
<blueghost> marcus_dust:) 用 e17
<lemonhall> blueghost: 广东很给力
<myke2> marcus_dust: kde有
<yhzm1314> 咱也有 E17
<marcus_dust> blueghost: 啥是e17
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个老婆是管家的,一个是教孩子的,一个是爱情,一个是发泄性欲的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔，三妻四妾，果然是各司其职啊。。古人真是给力啊。。早就总结好了
<marcus_dust> 我最早用gnome，后来fvwm，现在sawfish
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一般管家的都生不出孩子,所以大房会让丈夫找个二房为了生孩子
<cfy> lemonhall: 一夫一妻多妾!
<MaskRay> 我 xmonad 用了 55MB
<myke2> blueghost: 后者是[邪淫], 南无观世音菩萨!
<marcus_dust> fvwm的配置文件看着不爽，sawfish的配置文件是lisp
<MaskRay> marcus_dust: 给张 sawfish 截图
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 然后 丈夫 出去 问花寻柳, 被用儿子敲诈, 进到家
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/5lhwt8-79976看看，就这两行代码，汗，要是这个能行的话以后可以该改改，然后弄成erc的notiry
<wzlxx> notify
<marcus_dust> 用sawfish除了浏览网页，几乎不动鼠标，全部快捷键
<myke2> marcus_dust: gnome和fvwm, sawfish是平行的么?
<myke2> marcus_dust: sawfish能遍历button的?
<marcus_dust> myke2: sawfish和fvwm更低层
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 男的 面对 前面 三个 累赘, 只好再找个 能有精神寄托的
<marcus_dust> gnome曾经用sawfish做wm
<MaskRay> wzlxx: mocp 是干什么的
<myke2> marcus_dust: 你应该说 metacity -> fvwm -> sawfish而不是gnome
<myke2> MaskRay: 放音乐
<myke2> MaskRay: 我正在用读英文
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最后就是,一管家,一是以子为贵的, 一妓女,一纯粹谈情的
<marcus_dust> myke2: 对，早先不知道啥事wm
<pointer> sawfish是用lisp写的？
<myke2> marcus_dust: 现在描述sawfish, 可以遍历button && systray?
<marcus_dust> sawfish用lisp配置，好比emacs
<blueghost> marcus_dust:) 豪华的 wm. 现在应该算是桌面了
<myke2> marcus_dust: 上网想mouseless最方便, 用FF && pentadactyl
<NoIE> 三星 Q40 电脑是不是特别好？
<marcus_dust> myke2: 我根本没有button和systray
<caleb-> 三星--
<NoIE> 为什么我的雅虎邮箱老收到通知，说我中奖了，奖品是三星 Q40 电脑。。。
<caleb-> NoIE: 诈骗的吧
<myke2> marcus_dust: 阿, 你运行的程序没有button?
<cfy> 厄..我找不到awesome的pid....
<blueghost> 德国也出现食品安全问题了, 我感觉心理平衡了
<cfy> 估计名字没改过来?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 精辟
<caleb-> 我的邮箱老收到通知，说我中奖了，奖品是三万 USD 。。。
<NoIE> caleb-: 我知道，问题是为什么都是三星Q40？
<myke2> marcus_dust: 窗体element的各种遍历?
<lemonhall> caleb-: 分我150USD就行了。。真得。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我只想买个VPS。。。。一次买5年
<MaskRay> myke2: Music On Console
<marcus_dust> myke2: 我的常用程序都没有界面的，最常用emacs和xterm，IRC用的是irssi
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道为什么中国人吃饭用碗,西方用碟子吗
<marcus_dust> GUI都有很多bug
<cfy> lemonhall: 分开买好...说不定哪天你买那个出不去了...
<blueghost> marcus_dust:) 你找个没 bug 的软件给我看看
<caleb-> TeX <- 基本没 bug
<marcus_dust> 邮件用mutt
<caleb-> 神就是不一样啊
<iGnome> marcus_dust: 画一个svg给我看下。
<iGnome> 又出一个偏执的
<blueghost> iGnome:) 谁
<cfy> iGnome: 拜ee
<iGnome> 那德国鬼子怎么没来
<iGnome> cfy: 干嘛
<blueghost> 偏执不好吗
<iGnome> 刷机器了？ cfy
<blueghost> iGnome:) 来啦, ==> alvin_rxg
<myke2> marcus_dust: 这样的话所有wm都可以让你mouseless吧
<cfy> iGnome: 拜一下阿....
<iGnome> . 不是吧。是那gebxxx?
<marcus_dust> iGnome: svg可用latex
<blueghost> iGnome:) gebjgd??
<iGnome> marcus_dust: 何必，直接写嘛。文本
<iGnome> blueghost: 是啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: a music player
<iGnome> 不记得名字
<myke2> gebjgd
<myke2> ?
<marcus_dust> 基本上除了浏览器
<iGnome> 那吹牛鬼嘛。
<blueghost> iGnome:) ge=>德国一城市,bj=>北京,gd=>广东
<blueghost> iGnome:) 很好记
<iGnome> blueghost: ..
<myke2> 他把我骗到了arch
<iGnome> myke2: 说gebxxx?
<myke2> iGnome: y
<iGnome> myke2: 他的话，能信啊
<blueghost> iGnome:) 就是gebjgd, 后面是他和他老婆
<iGnome> 他说他迷奸了德国总理的侄女。你信不。
<myke2> 还把我骗到了openbox
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<iGnome> 。。
<blueghost> iGnome:) 如果是 lemonhall 说的, 我倒信
<iGnome> blueghost: .. lemonhall 显得还老实啊
<MaskRay> mocp 不如 emms 了
<myke2> MaskRay: emms?
<myke2> MaskRay: mocp有乱码
<blueghost> iGnome:) 是啊, 他挺老实的
<iGnome> nnnd 要找人，就不在
<blueghost> 好吧,不水了. 谁懂 qml 的
<lemonhall> cfy: 哎
<wzlxx> MaskRay: mocp is better， it need not work in the emacs
<lemonhall> cfy: 今天给一个单位设置路由器，一口气封锁了200多个网站
<iGnome> lemonhall: 你个恶毒的家伙，你把 cfy 唉掉了
<lemonhall> iGnome: ..............
<blueghost> 我想问一个问题. 用 qml 怎么和主程序交互, 是否 调用 dbus 和 xml 必需通过主程序
<blueghost> qml 是否就一 ui 脚本
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 相信你
<blueghost> qml 不管 程序处理的吗
<myke2> wzlxx: mocp乱码怎么弄
<blueghost> 谁能回答我的问题
<myke2> ĆŐĚŘÓ˘ÓďĚýÁ¦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 懂 qml 吗
<iGnome> myke2: mid3conv
<iGnome> myke2: mid3iconv
<blueghost> iGnome:) 懂qml吗
<iGnome> 不知道
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) 懂 qml 吗
<myke2> iGnome: 我看下, 听说mocp中文支持不好
<blueghost> 好像这里有个 qt 党, 是谁
<blueghost> 啊
<iGnome> @ 听谁说的
<blueghost> 谁懂 qml 的. 教教我
<blueghost> 谁懂 qml 的. 教教我
<blueghost> 谁懂 qml 的. 教教我
<myke2> iGnome: 在ubuntu中的包名
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 知道 qml 吗
<alvin_rxg> nö
<knownbad> 好似有。  是个nokia的家伙
<vic> 某窃以为 qml就是一个json+qt的信号槽机制 +js 的杂合体。。。。。高手勿喷，俺是菜鸟
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有什么
<wzlxx> myke2: 关掉tag就行了…
<knownbad> 有太阳有星星
<myke2> wzlxx: ?
<blueghost> vic:) 哦, 我对 qml 不熟
<myke2> wzlxx: 问题不大, 但是不清楚真的么用中文了怎么办
<vic> blueghost: 我也不熟，就是简单看过几个示例，感觉很json
<blueghost> vic:) 例如我的程序有个 daemon, 客户端 通过 dbus 来 与 daemon 进行交互
<vic> blueghost: 上次你教我的方法 没有实现成功 对编码的能力现在很怀疑中。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) qml 是否可以 直接和dbus交互吗
<blueghost> vic:) 什么方法
<wzlxx> myke2: http://code.bulix.org/rlhf34-79977 there is my configuration
<blueghost> vic:) 上次教你什么了
<vic> blueghost: qml其实负责界面的部分大些把。。。通信啊 数据处理啊 还得交给qt
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<blueghost> vic:) 上次教你什么了
<vic> blueghost: 判断某个点是否，图片带数据，点图片就处理数据
<iGnome> myke2: 自己执行，看提示。@
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这个返回的是执行函数的返回值，不是输出～我的那个函数…
<blueghost> vic:) 有点印象, 但忘了是什么了
<myke2> iGnome: 知道了, 在bash里面才能提示, zsh不行
<vic> blueghost: 忘就忘把。。。判断某个坐标点是否是图像 我没搞定
<blueghost> vic:) pyQt那个???
<vic> 恩
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<iGnome> myke2: ooo
<vic> blueghost: 其实不用pyqt也可 c++的代码也可，虽然我不会写c++ 但大致还能看懂点
<myke2> 估计没人写那脚本吧?
<iGnome> 神奇的inkscape，居然没啥人用。
<myke2> 矢量作图的?
<marcus_dust> 我最多xfig就够用了
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<myke2> asy是一个作图工具
<marcus_dust> 数据可视化用python的matplotlib也不错
<gslncxyzmp4> ......
<rnimeio> 我来了。ysyk还没来么
<ysyk> 我
<myke2> 数据点用gnuplot
<thorne> gnuplot 我熟啊
<wzlxx> myke2: 中文显示没问题的…
<rnimeio> 你们在讨论数据库么？
<marcus_dust> python语言可读性比较好
<marcus_dust> gnuplot不是GNU的
<vic> blueghost: 其实判断图片可以了，我把图片用Qmimedata包装了一下，可以判断出是图片，可是只能判断出第一个图片，如果连续的图片就不好使了
<iGnome> ● flash-down.pl http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyMTg2ODQ0.html
<blueghost> vic:) ....
<blueghost> vic:) 你不是要找点击的是什么图片吗
<vic> blueghost: 是啊，可是一点头绪都没有，实验了半天还是没有头绪。。。
<yunfan> sigh
<yunfan> 断网
<yunfan> 只好用手机开代理
<iGnome> yunfan: 又发晕了。
<yunfan> iGnome: 是真的 你看我ip麻
<yunfan> nnd 这鬼地方真不是人住的
<yunfan> 不行 还是关了
<blueghost> vic:) http://code.bulix.org/pikabo-79978
<blueghost> vic:) 这是一个做法
<blueghost> vic:) 等等, 我漏了, clickFormat 先得 toImageFormat 后才能 操作图像 format
<myke2> caleb-: debian rolling version有没有出?
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 为何这四个包无法更新？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333706 请指教，为什么图中的四个包会更新失败呢，好像说是链接不到的样子。 统计信息: 发表于 由 galaxy2007 — 2011-06-01 22:45
<cece_> 1/quit
<caleb-> myke2: 貌似沒
<myke2> caleb-: 傻瓜那次说"讨论", 也不知道什么情况了
<myke2> caleb-: 上次说讨论
<caleb-> myke2: 基本只是 testing + sid
<caleb-> myke2: 只是简化让 end user 比较好掌握
<blueghost> vic
<blueghost> vic:) http://code.bulix.org/edl1vj-79979 这个是另一个方法
<caleb-> myke2: 对老手来说现在完全可以做到
<vic> blueghost: 谢谢啊
 * caleb- 用 debian sid rolling 近十年的飘过
<myke2> caleb-: sid是rolling的?
<zxc> 爬去睡觉了，诸位晚安
<caleb-> myke2: testing / sid 都是 rolling 啊
<myke2> caleb-: sid不保证dependency正确的吧
<blueghost> vic:) 插入图像的时候, 附一个 property, 方便你处理的数据. 通过 mouseEvent 事件取得 pos, 然后通过这个pos 获得textEdit 的当前textcursor. 然后可以获得当前textcursor的format. 这个format如果存在你之前赋予的property,则说明就是你要找的,直接提取这个property数据来处理
<caleb-> myke2: 所以要加 testing 源啊
<myke2> caleb-: 这样维护起来方便么?
<caleb-> myke2: 对 debian 老手来说没有鸭梨
<vic> blueghost: 真是太感谢了，。。。还真没有想到用eventfilter来处理
<caleb-> 新人可能辛苦点
<blueghost> 数据就看你处理方便了, 一个声音的bin数据,或者数据对应声音数据的id, 什么的, 看你得处理了
<blueghost> vic:)
<myke2> caleb-: 能邪出脚本解决这些问题?
<vic> blueghost: 哥们你太热心了。。。感谢感谢
<blueghost> vic:)
<caleb-> myke2: debian 讨论的 rolling 也只是确保依赖包不被删除
<vic> blueghost: 我想设置一个声音的路径就可以 交给别的函数去处理就可以。。
<caleb-> myke2: rolling 本来就有风险，不管啥 distro 都一样
<myke2> caleb-: 保证倚赖关系?
<blueghost> vic:) 那段函数没实际实验过的. 我的构思就是这样.
<myke2> caleb-: 他说是Debian似乎发现很多用户用testing
<caleb-> myke2: 保证不会因为某个包被移除了让其它包不能安装
<vic> blueghost: 应该是没问题。，。因为大概的思路你前几天说过，确实能找到图片。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 那就好
<caleb-> debian 桌面用户都是 testing 或 sid 吧
<myke2> caleb-: 然后提议给出一个更好的解决方法
<caleb-> 用 stable 纯属自虐
<myke2> caleb-: 现在squeeze刚发布应该stable也没什么吧
<vic> blueghost: 但是却有个问题没解决。。。。连续插入一个图片，可是只能找到第一个插入的。。后面的就不行了
<caleb-> myke2: 高手还可以用 stable + lxc 跑 testing / sid
<myke2> caleb-: lxc?
<caleb-> s/高/老
<caleb-> myke2: linux container
<blueghost> vic:) 不过我的建议还是附一个property好. 判断的时候省心点. 如果多个图片, 可以从这个property 直接获得所需数据
<thorne> 我自虐了2年 去年用上了testing 果然会好很多
<blueghost> vic:) 不是通过你鼠标点击的pos 找到的图片吗
<caleb-> thorne: 等功力增强就可以上 sid 了
<myke2> caleb-: 我去年曾经用过debian testing, 没遇到过什么问题
<caleb-> debian 用户之路：stable -> 觉得包太旧 -> 加上 testing 源 -> 全面用 testing -> 觉得包太旧 -> 加上 sid 源 -> 全面用 sid -> 觉得包太旧 -> 加上 experimental 源
<blueghost> 左一个图片,右一个图片,上一个图片, 下一个图片. 你点击鼠标就找到对应的图片啊. 你找其它的干嘛
<myke2> caleb-: 加上testing源之后只能全面testing吧?
<caleb-> sid + experimental 基本不输 gentoo / arch
<caleb-> myke2: 可以 pin 的
<blueghost> vic:) 详细说下你的要求,可能我有点误会.
<vic> blueghost: 我当时实验的时候没有附property，因为在找图片的时候卡住了，进行不下去了。
<blueghost> vic:) 不找图片啊.
<caleb-> myke2: 可以 stable 为主，testing 为辅
<blueghost> vic:) 是判断点击的是不是图片,是不是你要找的
<myke2> caleb-: 我记得aptitude安装能选择版本的?
<vic> blueghost: 确实是通过pos早图片，但是只能找到一个
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你hashll怎么从流接收？
 * caleb- 从 debian stable 到 全面sid 约 两周...XD
<blueghost> vic:) 你想点击一个图片, 可以找所有图片???
<blueghost> vic:) 那你直接找图片就好了嘛
<blueghost> vic:) 你怎么插图片的
<vic> blueghost: 不是，是点一个着一个。。。但是插入的图片都是一个。。就是每一行英文前面都有一个一样的图片，但是只能找到第一行的图片
<caleb-> myke2: debian 官方源混着用挺安全的
<caleb-> myke2: 不要混到 ubuntu 之类的源就没事
<vic> blueghost: cursor->insertImage(imagew)
<caleb-> debian 官方源品质可靠
<myke2> caleb-: 现在我这机用ubuntu
<myke2> caleb-: 装某个版本是aptitude install foo=x.x?
<JuncoJet> qiut
<caleb-> myke2: apt 有设置文件可以决定源的优先等级
<myke2> caleb-: aptitude遵从么?
<blueghost> vic:) 看来你得附property
<caleb-> myke2: 可以强制 stable > testing > sid > experimental
<caleb-> myke2: 只有特定软件才用新版这样
<caleb-> myke2: 而且现在 backports 也是 debain 官方支持了
<caleb-> myke2: 一些软件可以直接用 backports, 不用 testing/sid
<myke2> caleb-: 顺序什么? 按照/etc/apt/sources.list的顺序?
<caleb-> myke2: apt.conf
<myke2> caleb-: apt.conf.d/?
<vic> blueghost: 现在跟你这么一交流我发现也是。。。。我得去实验一下。。
<caleb-> myke2: 对
<myke2> caleb-: 很多xxfoo形式的, 是不是前面优先级?
<caleb-> myke2: 读取顺序吧
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<myke2> caleb-: give me your example, paste it
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<caleb-> myke2: 我现在是 lfs 党，之前用 debian 是 sid + experimental
<caleb-> myke2: 没参考价值啊
<caleb-> myke2: google "apt.conf pin"
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我要fork一个进程，这个进程我输出是一个字符串变量
<vic> blueghost:  http://imagebin.org/156303  就像这张截图一样，点某一行前面的小喇叭就播放这行英文的音频。。。
<blueghost> vic:) http://code.bulix.org/b2xfxd-79980
<blueghost> imageFormat->setProperty (QTextFormat::UserProperty, qVariantFromValue ("hello hailun"));
<blueghost> imageFormat->setProperty (QTextFormat::UserProperty, qVariantFromValue ("hi, steven"));
<MaskRay> wzlxx: System.Posix.Process.forkProcess
<lemonhall> blueghost: 用过有道2.0没？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个还真是适合你这样的英语苦手
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 流这点怎么搞的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用 xmonad 了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不是啊，sawfish
<blueghost> vic:) 可以这样, 每行设置不同的东西就可以判断了. 基本不用判断点击的是什么,就判断是否点击的东西 的format 有没有 QTextFormat::UserProperty以及他的值是什么就行
<blueghost> lem
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么流？
<myke2> caleb-: 是preferences?
<wzlxx> 我看了librep的文档～
<myke2> caleb-: apt.preferences?
<caleb-> myke2: apt.conf 啊
<vic> blueghost: ok，我去实验
<caleb-> myke2: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=53009
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - Show your apt.conf, apt.preferences
<blueghost> vic:) 甚至你可以不放图片, 将整个段(每行为一段)附一个property, 别人点行 就行.不过可能交互不大直观
<myke2> caleb-: /etc/apt/preferences 里面是 Pin-Priority
<vic> blueghost: 没问题，只要点击的时候变个颜色不就直观了
<blueghost> vic:) 变颜色,那可能处理就多了
<blueghost> 还得加动画
<vic> blueghost: 汗。。。。其实这是我第一个解的程序，好多东西根本不知道，就是凭自己想应该这么写于是就这么写，于是就写不下去了
<myke2> caleb-: 我看见是APT::Default-Release
<blueghost> vic:) 你的声音是机器发声吗,如果是机器发生, 也不需这样. 当别人点击一行的时候,然后提取这一行的文本,直接放到机器发声进程执行就好了
<caleb-> myke2: 搞好可以去论坛写个教学 :P
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 机器发声的 程序叫什么啊
<blueghost> vic:) 基本都这样
<blueghost> 啊
<myke2> caleb-: 不一定会去搞这东西, 没那么多时间
<myke2> caleb-: 可能就住testing什么的了
<blueghost> vic:) 一个东西,很多方法的. 我只是说我的方法. 只是给你个参考. 或者你得方法更好呢. 编程这东西,没什么标准答案的
<lemonhall> blueghost: beep?
<vic> blueghost: 我现在是根本没方法。。。如果不是你，我现在连event这个东西都不知道。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是,语音啊.
<blueghost> vic:) 那就是概念的问题了.不是方法了
<blueghost> 该死,走了
<vic> blueghost: 。。。说过了 对很多东西都不知道。。。。
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, testing有发行手册么?
<caleb-> myke2: 没
<myke2> caleb-: 比如我么从stable升级到testing
<myke2> caleb-: 我以前都是aptitude safe-upgrade然后dist-upgrade乱来了
<caleb-> myke2: 后来想想，觉得 sid 不稳的可能都是 gnome / kde 之类依赖多的用户
<caleb-> myke2: 像我这种 evilwm 用户，sid 基本不出毛病
<andyhou> ubuntu下adsl连接修改哪个文件
<myke2> caleb-: 你自己写的?
<caleb-> gnome / kde transition 时一堆包不能用
<metbsd> ubuntu怎么看自己的repo是哪几个，想修改
<myke2> caleb-: 那个wm
<caleb-> myke2: 没，evilwm 是别人写的
<myke2> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> myke2: 我连 xinit / startx / ?dm 都不用，xorg transition 简单得很
<imtxc> 哇  大家都还没休息啊
 * zkwlx 哎....心情不爽
<metbsd> 而且我现在的日期显示是，“三，01 6月 23：31“ 看上去很怪，可以改吗
<andyhou> 请问在ubuntu下我要用adsl连接，直接修改哪个文件
<myke2> caleb-: 用arch的时候不用?dm的, 但是用xinit
<myke2> caleb-: DE本应该用tasksel安装么
<caleb-> myke2: 不用, tasksel 垃圾得很
<myke2> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> myke2: 一般是安装 gnome-core 之类的 meta package
<caleb-> myke2: tasksel 只是给新手方便，对老手来说完全无用
<linsux> 我好像感觉arch比ub快点？
<linsux> 大概是错觉
<linsux> 问下你们的arch怎么设置中文
<myke2> caleb-: 不装虚包?
<caleb-> myke2: gnome-core 就是虚包啊
<caleb-> linsux: 连中文都不会设置还说自己高手呢
<sitaback> 最近网速巨慢，难道该交电话费了？
<NWMonster> arch肯定比ub快。。。
<myke2> caleb-: 到时候看wiki了, 我以前很少看wiki
<myke2> caleb-: 以前很多都是自己乱试的
<pointer> 碎了~
<myke2> 为什么arch比ub快
<pointer> 大家晚安~｡◕‿◕｡
<pointer> myke2, 专门对i686油画过？
<myke2> 这个"优化"无非是-march
<FrankLv> 请问irssi中如何移动窗口，比如 window 9 移到 window 3
<myke2> 效果应该是微乎其微
<myke2> Alt + 方向键
<alvin_rxg> 字体
<alvin_rxg> omg 点阵呢？？？
<FrankLv> myke2: 我的意思是原来在window 9这个位置的移动 window 3.好像哪里看到过 找不到了
<neolkb> 有人在么？
<neolkb> 请教个问题
<neolkb> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.38.6-27.fc15.i686/build: 没有那个文件或目录。 停止。
<neolkb> make: *** [all] 错误 2
<neolkb> 这2行问题怎么解决
<myke2> 编译内核?
<neolkb> 我在编译驱动
<neolkb> 我进入下载的驱动文件夹后 make  始终出现这个问题
<scriptkids> archlinux的官方源大概有多大？
<neolkb> 谁能帮忙看看啊 装了fedora15 笔记本无线网卡不能识别  编译驱动出现make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.38.6-27.fc15.i686/build: 没有那个文件或目录。 停止。
<neolkb> make: *** [all] 错误 2
<metbsd> scriptkids, arch里面你的中文是怎么设置的？
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 你是什么无线网卡
<neolkb> RTL8191se
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> nix
 * FrankLv got it use "/window move 3"
<blueghost> nix 是啥
<alvin_rxg> nichts
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 怎么搞？
<scriptkids> metbsd: 在/etc/rc.conf里边
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 游戏吗
<metbsd> scriptkids, 怎么改法
<neolkb> 在REAL官网下载了驱动 编译不了
<alvin_rxg> 新版 wqy zenhei 太细了啊……搞得跟 debian 一样了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 啥游戏？
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 先用有线的连上去，然后去找找realtek的firmware和驱动软件包有没有
<scriptkids> metbsd: LOCALE="zh_CN.UTF-8"不过这样命令行界面下中文会显示不出来。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没什么了, 我以为你说的 nichts 是游戏. 我查了自点
<metbsd> scriptkids, 那怎么办
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 有驱动包 我下载好了
<alvin_rxg>  
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 现在很少会有编译官方源代码包装驱动了
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 我说的是软件源里的，不是官方的
<neolkb> 哦哦
<ghosTM55> neolkb: yum search realtek
<scriptkids> metbsd: 所以大牛都建议这里不改然后在～/.bash_profile里边#export LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 我试试
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 我很久不用fedora了，只能给到你那么多建议，多google吧
<scriptkids> metbsd: 这样就行了。。
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 谢谢
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 不用 :)
<metbsd> scriptkids, 这样设置ibus就出的来了吧
<sitaback> xinitrc
<Inode_LF> ls
<scriptkids> metbsd: 我这儿全部英文ibus也能出来阿。。你用的什么？gnome?
<metbsd> scriptkids, xfce4
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 我本来想装openSUSE的 但是我用U盘安装没成功
<ghosTM55> neolkb: openSUSE我没怎么用过
<metbsd> neolkb, 我装了opensuse
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 是所有主流发行版本中，我用得最少的一个
<metbsd> 觉得opensuse里面的yast真不错
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 你用什么平台
<neolkb> metbsd: 不错
<ghosTM55> neolkb: 笔记本是macbook pro，跑的mac os x，台式机是debian
<scriptkids> metbsd: 这个我木有用过阿。。倒是在openbox下边ibus确实木能自动起来。
<metbsd> 主流的觉得就fedora ubuntu opensuse了
 * ghosTM55 在macbook pro上装过ubuntu，用了不到10分钟就放弃了
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 没钱买苹果 只好用小黑
<metbsd> scriptkids, 你意思openbox下面ibus起不来？
<ghosTM55> neolkb: thinkpad以前的好
<neolkb> ghosTM55: 还行吧 就是喜欢它黑
 * ghosTM55 囧
<scriptkids> metbsd: 不能自动起来。。可以手动起来。。我刚换ibus，之前一直用fcitx的。没有尝试国。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=258189看下这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ibus启动问题
<scriptkids> metbsd: 我觉得这个问题不大把。。google一下肯定能解决把？arch的wiki里边木有么？
<metbsd> 我的IM=ibus-daemon
<metbsd> 可能是这个问题
<alvin_rxg> 你好大家好 矗立 繁杂
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的花费大吗, 相对你在国内的时候
<yuhuayang07> 为了解决输入框无法跟随的问题，换到了ibus。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你在啊
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/C8zC3 这个字体ok不？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国的黄瓜有影响吗
<knownbad> i love you 2.
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 什么黄瓜？
<blueghost> knownbad:) you love who 2
<knownbad> every girl.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 就是黄瓜啊. 人比黄瓜瘦的黄瓜啊
<knownbad> 有何影响？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你还敢生吃黄瓜吗
<knownbad> 你又有何怨言了？
<knownbad> 敢啊。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 让 alvin_rxg 带几根黄瓜给你
<knownbad> 当然会有不幸的时候。
<blueghost> 不幸的时候?
<knownbad> 台湾的槊化剂现在也闹的好厉害。
<yuhuayang07> 貌似什么都不安全。
<knownbad> 不要松鼠的“小”黄瓜不够看。
<knownbad> 要不自个种。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: wqy 正黑，新版，如何？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似你也吃了很久了吧. 看报道说 塑化剂 已经存在30年了. 你去美国前就有了吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没感觉. 我喜欢特别点的
<knownbad> 不知，更新了吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 感觉 中国的食物安全也不是很差
<blueghost> knownbad:) 更新了吧
<knownbad> 还好，我来前没这么多。
<knownbad> wqy 正黑，新版，如何？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 看新闻,要追查源头. 查源头是象谁学的. 我想如果最后查到是在大陆学的,就好玩了
<knownbad> 可恶的奸商，我个人觉得送到国内判死刑。  台湾没死刑了。
<knownbad> 应该不是，都已经干了这么久了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 送到大陆, 应该更如鱼得水吧
<knownbad> 奸商到处都有。  美国也有。只少些。
<knownbad> 民主的监督效果还是有。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是不是有些中国公司在美国上市的, 被查的很厉害
<knownbad> 呵呵，送去关的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我想 与法制的关系更大过民主的关系吧
<knownbad> 小的不会，只大些的像华为上次不知要买那家公司就卡了。
<knownbad> 有民主才有法治。
<knownbad> 要不关起门来那来的法治？
<blueghost> 哦
<knownbad> 台湾有时还是黑白不分的。
<blueghost> 三权分立,是不是也是民主的结果
<yuhuayang07> 国内主要是没有司法独立。感觉不大好。法律执行力不够
<knownbad> 陈水扁就是一例。
<knownbad> 三权分立是制衡。
<blueghost> 是有民主才有法制,法制是否是因为 权利结构设计合理
<knownbad> 都没有老大，大家都是老二。  人民是老大。
<blueghost> 像你说的 制衡
<knownbad> 当然这是过精神而已。
<knownbad> 是个。  奇怪了怎么还是打错？
<blueghost> 我的意思是说是不是你说的有制衡的设计, 让更有法制. 是否制度合理,没有民主也会有法制.就是如果 中国的政府也有制衡的一方, 不民主也有法制
<blueghost> 不是自己监督自己
<blueghost> 会不会这样呢
<blueghost> 美国政府, 是一个管理机构还是权力机构
<knownbad> 精神是管理机构但后来成了权力机构。
<blueghost> 美国政府,是人民授权管理国家的机构,还是本身就是一个权力
<blueghost> 精神??
<knownbad> 所以共和党要吧联邦政府缩水。
<blueghost> 我感觉 美国政府, 在国内 是管理机构, 在国际上是个权力机构
<blueghost> 不说美国
<blueghost> 就说国家
<knownbad> 好似联邦政府十年间膨胀了两倍？  忘了在那里看的。
<knownbad> 在国内一样。
 * microcai 貌似咱的和米国反过来
<blueghost> 我觉得国家政府应该,在国内是管理机构, 在国际上是权力机构. 在国际 上代表 国人 争取霸权. 得到的好处分给 国内人民
 * microcai blueghost你说的不正是米国么
<blueghost> 就像美国 那样, 到处打战,争夺石油, 做尽坏事, 得到的好处在国内分. 至少让国内的油价保持 低的水平
<knownbad> 美国是个联邦政府应该只管少数的内政多数的外交。  其他的交给州政府。
<knownbad> 那是美国利益走向。
<blueghost> 就是国家在外面争夺利益,分给国人. 别在国内争夺人民的利益
<blueghost> 肥了当权者
<knownbad> 没办法的事，但得经过国会同意，  近年来这已被破坏。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 被谁呢, 奥巴马? 之前的布什?
<blueghost> 我说的有点象强盗
<knownbad> 多数美国人民并不愿意关太多国外的事。
<knownbad> 从开始打伊拉克开始。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你说强盗会不会,老大抢夺内部的利益
<blueghost> knownbad:) 就是从布什开始被破坏的??
<knownbad> 会，政党政治就是了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我感觉美国就是个强盗国家
<knownbad> 肥了石油公司。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 从国外抢夺资源,然后在国内分赃
<knownbad> 还好，这是民主的代价。
<knownbad> 中国也开始动了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 政党政治??? 是一党政治??
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么是政党政治? 美国吗
<knownbad> 抢夺资源的开始。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 但大陆的,抢夺资源,不分赃啊
<knownbad> 要不你以为国内真去帮非洲啊？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 但大陆的,抢夺资源,不分赃啊
<blueghost> no
<knownbad> 这就不知道了。
<knownbad> 美国喜欢当老大。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 抢夺资源,也没见油价跌啊. 我是说你抢夺资源,别只肥了油公司啊. 人民也得分点啊.
<knownbad> 连美国人也这么说。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是直接分钱. 通过低油价来分赃. 或者通过减税来分脏
<knownbad> 那些石油公司居然还减税。。。他妈的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 外面抢别国的. 国内剥夺老百姓, 算啥子啊
<blueghost> 国外抢非洲, 国内高油价盘剥老百姓
<hata> 有没有方法把单独的文章添加到google reader 的share 里面去？
<blueghost> hata:) 你想绕过 google 的规定吗
<blueghost> google 本身就没有这个设定, 你想用什么办法要开这个设定吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 谁说中国没创新的.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 中国的创新厉害着呢. 都朝着歪门邪道创新
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么会这样呢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国会想到地沟油吗
<hata> blueghost: 当然文章是有rss，但我不想订阅他，你有没有用过gr 来share朋友的post？
<blueghost> hata:) 你要看 google 有没有这个功能. 我不知道有没有. 如果有,恭喜你.如果没有,也恭喜你, 如果你觉得这个是非常有趣的事情. 自己实现这个功能, 去和 gogr
<linsuxy> 美国有的是种族歧视和暴力，枪支
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我掉线了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你用ubuntu??
<linsuxy> 美国就是充满暴力喝种族歧视的国家
<linsuxy> 且美国人天天人心惶惶
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 对, 你看 knownbad 就是一例
<linsuxy> 出了国怕被别国加害
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 天天给 白人 歧视的
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 对,没错
<linsuxy> 在国内，家里出了反锁几道锁，还要准备枪支弹药
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 美国就一水深火热的国家
<linsuxy> 没有安全感的
<knownbad> 刚忙去了。
<blueghost> 对,你问 knownbad 有没有安全感就知道了
<linsuxy> 我每次去美国都有这种感觉
<knownbad> 有啊，很安全啊。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你晚上睡觉,有几支枪对着大门口.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 除了你自己的那一支
<blueghost> linsuxy:) knownbad 每晚都害怕 黑人大妈 入室强暴
<linsuxy> 被黑人大妈总比被黑大哥好
<knownbad> 你怎么知道我有只抢？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 向 linsuxy 说说 你在美国的心酸史
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不只一支吧.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 对着大门口,还得窗也防范吧
<linsuxy> 就是可惜带不回中国
<knownbad> 没钱，以前很便宜时买的。
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 是啊, 连菜刀也带不回来.
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 不过他自己的那支应该不会被扣押吧
<knownbad> 我买时给驾照就行了。
<linsuxy> 你开过吗
<knownbad> 打靶？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你买枪不就是因为美国暴利且种族歧视吗
<blueghost> 打飞机
<linsuxy> 是啊，有没有开过枪
<knownbad> 当然有，当兵时就学过。
<knownbad> 那是少数。
<blueghost> 什么枪. ak47 吗
<blueghost> 什么少数
<linsuxy> 估计是左轮
<knownbad> 善与恶自古就有。看多寡而已。
<linsuxy> 不会卡
<blueghost> 左轮,抵挡不了美国的暴力吧
<knownbad> glock 17.
<knownbad> 短枪。
<blueghost> 至少得 ak47.晚上还不敢穿睡衣. 穿迷彩服. 时刻准备开战
<knownbad> 看口径，越大越好。
<linsuxy> 那个600美金够了吧
<knownbad> 去玩paintball吧。
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 老婆儿子在前面挡着,做掩护. 他在后面指挥
<knownbad> 打了很疼的。
<knownbad> 是啊，老婆挂了再娶。
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 他老婆儿子在前边拿菜刀防卫, 他在后面拿ak47
<knownbad> 可以买防弹衣的。
<knownbad> $600还是钱啊。
<linsuxy> 不过美国人比较开放也是真的
<linsuxy> 不是指性方面
<blueghost> knownbad:) 防弹衣真防弹吗, 试过没有, 穿着防弹衣, 朝自己脑袋开枪.
<blueghost> 指性方面也没关系
<linsuxy> 性方面中国更开放
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国性开放吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国性开放吗
<linsuxy> blueghost, 你是哪的
<blueghost> 法国,意大利,英国,荷兰, 哪国更开放
<knownbad> 你可以那去靶场试试。  但打过就得换。
<blueghost> 我是 伊斯兰的
 * knownbad @@~
<blueghost> 敌对美国
<blueghost> 性就是魔鬼
<blueghost> 每个人得禁欲
<knownbad> 这看你。
<linsuxy> 美国有枪玩还是不错的
<blueghost> 美国人,还干假人.
<knownbad> 这违反自然。
<blueghost> 人类本身就是反自然
<blueghost> 自然哪能让一个生物有思想的
<knownbad> 不干假人难道去干真人？
<knownbad> 这不是废话吗？
<linsuxy> 那和奸尸有啥区别
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 对啊
<blueghost> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈啊哈哈哈啊哈
 * blueghost 我闭嘴了, 知道说了不该说的话了
<knownbad> silicon怎么说？
<blueghost> 假扮伊斯兰,还真扮不下来啊
<blueghost> 硅?
<knownbad> 先割你包皮。
<knownbad> 硅胶娃娃蛮好的。
<blueghost> 割包皮好像是犹太教的习俗吧
<knownbad> 单身必备。
<knownbad> 不管先割了再说。
<blueghost> 是耶和华和以色列人定的约的一个仪式吧
<blueghost> 刚看了圣经故事
<blueghost> 基督好像是中国人
<blueghost> 好像有种象电筒 那形状的 男人性玩具吧
<knownbad> 他们全是外星人。 我表弟ET跟我说的。
<blueghost> 看一些色情网站, 有很多这样子的 广告. 还看过一个,用一个色情明星做代言. 我就想,是不是用那个色情明星做的模子 的.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是这样子的吗. 我想这是个好电子. 用 色情明星 那做模子. 买的时候,送 dvd, 一边自慰,一边看. 有种带入感,就像干那明星一样
 * microcai 在用 FC 模拟器玩魂斗罗
 * microcai 哈哈
<Steven_Lau> Hi,有人在线吗？
<yuhuayang07> 我在
<Steven_Lau> 求助！最近为了学习Android内核开发，花了很长时间下完了Android系统的源码，可是没想到编译时提示需要Glibc2.11，而Ubuntu9.10自带的只能支持到Glibc2.10版的。
<Steven_Lau> 新立得不支持升级Glibc到2.11，除非升级到Ubuntu10，但我不想去升到10，毕竟这在9.10下面花了很长时间搭建了各种开发环境。就从ubuntu官网上下载了Glibc2.11的源文件，
<Steven_Lau> 想直接从它的源代码编译安装。
<Steven_Lau> 执行 configure，make，make check 等步骤都顺利通过了，
<Steven_Lau> 但是执行make install 这一步时噩梦来了，到最后一步报错如下：
<Steven_Lau> rm -f /home/xxx/workspace/eglibc2.11/eglibc-build/elf/symlink.list
<^k^> Steven_Lau:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> Steven_Lau:say —´ï¼Œè¯·å›é‡Œé«˜äººç›¸åŠ©ï¼Œä¸èƒœæ„Ÿæ¿€ï¼ï¼ï¼ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yuhuayang07> ^k^: 把 Steven_Lau踢了？
<Steven_Lau> 是啊，不知怎么回事，问题太长了
<^k^> yuhuayang07, 我听到了你。  ㍙ 
<yuhuayang07> 现在网络恶化你糟糕啊!
<Steven_Lau> ^k^:是Robots还是人类管理员？
<^k^> Steven_Lau, 你最喜欢的机器人？  ㍙ 
<Steven_Lau> haha
<yuhuayang07> 用ibus打字还是不大习惯。还是fcitx顺手些。
<Steven_Lau> 看到我的问题了没，知道怎么办嘛
<yuhuayang07> 菜鸟。帮不了忙。
<Steven_Lau> ^k^:我的那个问题你能帮我吗
<^k^> Steven_Lau, 能否请你再说一遍的话在不同的问题？  ㍙ 
<Steven_Lau> ^k^:你到底是人还是一段程序，说的话有点不通顺
<Steven_Lau> ^k^是人还是程序？
<^k^> Steven_Lau, 我没有听说这样的先天下之：不明身份的人最后说我是一个人或一个计划说了一下流利。  ㍙ 
<yuhuayang07> 可能用了翻译机器人。
<knownbad> 搜下launchpad上的ppa.
<alvin_rxg> 它是机器人，通过翻译来交流的……
<alvin_rxg> 它是机器人，通过翻译来交流的……
<yuhuayang07> 机器人好玩吗？谁设定的？
<Steven_Lau> ^k^:你是男是女？
<yuhuayang07> 现在网速慢的不成样子。
<Steven_Lau> ^k^:SB了吧，这么简单的问题都答不了？
<blueghost> 发生什么事了
<yuhuayang07> 没什么事。
<blueghost> 百年前有什么大的旱灾吗
<yuhuayang07> 谷歌下呗。
<blueghost> 我是说百年一遇到底有什么根据吗
<blueghost> 陈宇炜表示，长江中下游一带有气候记录，也就是辛亥革命前后，距今百年时间，在春夏之交的这个季节发生大面积干旱，这是记录中没有过的。
<blueghost> 就是有记录的就百年.
<blueghost> 有记录是第一次, 怎么不是千年, 不是万年一遇呢.
<blueghost> 或者就中国历史就没试过一次, 怎么就不是5千年一次呢
<yuhuayang07> 所谓的那些专家，可以信口胡说。反正普通老白信也不会在这些事情上认真
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 还不认真啊. 我这里菜价升的火箭一样了
<blueghost> 还好,大部分才还是可以自给自足
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 有记录的是上世纪7、8十年代开始的
<alvin_rxg> 游戏游戏游戏。head openttd, tail urbanterror
 * alvin_rxg rolls 2 6-sided dice: 6 2
<alvin_rxg> Flips a coin: TAILS
<yuhuayang07> 老百姓们只在钱袋子上面认真。
<blueghost> 那文章有说的是什么呢
<blueghost> 那文章不是说辛亥革命前后, 长江中下游是有气候记录的吗?
<knownbad> 有没听过disinformation?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么 假情报
<knownbad> 谎话说多了就会有人相信。
<knownbad> 那真正的事实就不见了。
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<blueghost> 指的是什么呢, 是说 辛亥革命前后就有气候记录也是假的??
<knownbad> 没，是说得自个证实。
<knownbad> 去查吧。
<knownbad> 把它当成科学去求证。
<blueghost> 哦, 听专家无用. 专家是没公信力的.
<blueghost> ?
<blueghost> 我知道专家没公信力, 但我不觉的专家的话不能信 不是个正常的事情
<knownbad> 专家也得经过考证，这是科学。
<knownbad> 要不只是理论。
<blueghost> 问题是, 专家不就是经过考证后发布的信息 才有公信力吗. 难道专家说的,要我这些不懂的去考证??
<blueghost> 再说, 专家单就语言上看,就逻辑不通的, 也太可耻了吧
<blueghost> 动不动就百年一遇,千年一遇的.
<blueghost> 这些专家考证过百年前的大旱是什么,千年前的大旱是什么啊
<knownbad> 要是人说的话能信的话就不需要科学了。
<knownbad> 以前的天主教会还说地球是平的呢。
<knownbad> 他们也说是上帝圣经说的。
<blueghost> 好吧. 但是考证地球是圆的, 不是我们无知识的人去考证的吧
<knownbad> 没说任何人胡说但得求证。
<knownbad> 不是事实就不是事实。
<blueghost> 是否每个人都得是科学家才行??
<blueghost> 专家没考证过 就乱放屁,就是应该的???
<knownbad> 没什么不可以的，
<blueghost> 我不懂,那些专家总得告诉我 有什么证据 证明是 百年一遇吧
<knownbad> 每个人都是个小科学家。
<blueghost> 别说百年一遇是形容词, 口里充满形容词的专家算啥啊
<knownbad> 百年只是个形容词，科学上是不可能的。
<knownbad> 这么算得到刚好是一百年呢？
<blueghost> 那专家说这个形容词 就严谨了???
<knownbad> 这个字眼不不对。
<blueghost> 而且, 他的依据是一百年长江中下游就有气候记录. 只有这次是罕见的
<blueghost> 我就不明白了, 一百年的记录,就说是百年一遇, 如果象 alvin_rxg 说的,上世纪 7,8十年代才有记录的, 顶多不也是30多年一遇吗
<blueghost> 专家怎么说百年前就一定发生过同类的情况, 怎么不可能是历史上从来就没发生过呢.
<blueghost> 我不知道是不是发生过, 但这是可能的. 我的疑问是,这些专家怎么考证出来 的. 证据在哪
<alvin_rxg> 依据是他们手头拮据的资料呗
<blueghost> 一百年才发生一次, 怎么不可能是一千年一遇啊
<blueghost> 资料不够,就根本连提都不该提
<blueghost> 除非确实找到可信的证据, 什么朝代什么时候发生过, 距今是多少年
<blueghost> 或者说,据有资料可查, 在这之前, 从来没记录过
<blueghost> 怎么就能说记录只有一百年,就百年一遇
<blueghost> 或者说,据有资料可查, 在这之前, 现在是有记录可查的第一次
<blueghost> 如果记录只有30年,就30年一遇???
<knownbad> 只怕有人知道也不敢说了。
<knownbad> 你去当烈士吧。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我的意思是说, 我是不懂, 但专家至少在说话上得说的严谨一点吧.
<knownbad> 看他敢不敢说了。
<yao_ziyuan> guys, how do you think of kung fu panda 2's storyline? do you find any political allusions in it?
<blueghost> 怎么随随便便就来个百年一遇. 更离谱的是, 在那文章看来, 百年一遇是有依据而不是单纯形容词. 但那依据太不可信了吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 文章是记者写的……
<knownbad> 以前反对天主教会的会被活活烧死。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 国内记者的素质大家都知道
<knownbad> yao_ziyuan: depends on your angle?
<fivesheep> hola
<knownbad> it's political if you have politics in mind.
<knownbad> fivesheep: hola.
<knownbad> 买了没?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 其实, 如果他换个说法说"在有记录的百年来,这种情况是第一次", 我就没话可说了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 文革前的大部分资料都被毁了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 买什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我不知道, 我不懂. 我疑惑的是 他 的百年一遇是怎么来的. 不过你说是记者的问题. 好吧, 我希望是这样吧
<knownbad> fivesheep: 跟你捎了信息。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 浮躁的人都会这么说的
<knownbad> 电脑书桌。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 按那作者说的依据是 百年的记录. 我不知道文革前的资料怎么了.
<fivesheep> 没.. 我现在用两个桌子拼成个差不多用途的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 算了吧，现今国内记者写的报道，你就当笑话看好了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 屏幕太大 我发现我都没精力去看两个以上的屏幕了. 只是ssh或者remote desktop控制一下
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的. 那我忙去了
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> fry's上礼拜有在特价。
<blueghost> 看反动新闻, 有点走火入魔了
<knownbad> 你现在才发现？
<blueghost> 我发觉 现在 看反动文章, 文章倒不是重点了, 看 5毛和美分 互骂才有意思
<blueghost> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/comments_on_china/2011/06/110601_coc_cheers_64.shtml
<knownbad> 吃点便便快去睡觉。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道你有没有看过以前关于一个“计算机神童” 刘诗悦 的报道，都这样的一些烂记者
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 错了，是 刘博文
<fivesheep> 我知道智慧星
<blueghost> 没有
<alvin_rxg> 又错了，是 苏刘溢
<blueghost> 我 google 看看
<knownbad> 哎，都是这种科学家。。。。
<blueghost> google 被重置
<knownbad> 连错三次。
<alvin_rxg> 反正就当看笑话啦
<knownbad> 呵呵，我说笑的。
<fivesheep> blueghost: 这文章写得不错. 应该进入政治教材
<fivesheep> 敢对人民开枪的政府, 才是负责任的好政府
<blueghost> fivesheep:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他开发了什么操作系统.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 天知道呢，上面的各个软件，包括 office 都他一个人写的
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像是他 拼装的吧
<blueghost> 苏刘溢基于开源linux操作系统定制了一套自己的个性可视化界面，并用来运行编程软件、QQ、Office、火狐等程序。
<blueghost> 个性可视化?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 得看记者怎么写了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 那篇文章好吧
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 还总在bbc骂bbc抹黑中国的文章. 这篇唱红 bbc 也登.
<knownbad> 这就是民主。
<fivesheep> blueghost: 不能偏听偏信嘛. 要多听各方的声音
<yuhuayang07> ibus终于折腾好了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不知不觉, 我脱北也差不多一年了
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 北韩???
<fivesheep> 北京
<blueghost> :)
<fivesheep> 西朝鲜
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是说, 在bbc骂bbc的, 这个能登出来,又能说什么呢
<yuhuayang07> 我发现在opera下，ibus输入框跟随还解决得不够完美。输入框在屏幕左上角还是有残影。系统卡的时候，可以看到，ibus有两个输入框。一个跟着光标。一个在屏幕左上角。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不过这个观点的文章, 我倒是在我看过的bbc的还是第一次(语言严谨了,确实很累)
<knownbad> 就是每个人都允许有个人的意见。
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<blueghost> ^k^掉了, 我们拼命刷屏啊
<knownbad> 又来了
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 老虎不在, 猴子当山大王
<knownbad> 怎么不骂脏话呢？
<blueghost> 为什么呢
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<yuhuayang07> 刷屏大王！！
<blueghost> 不水了,我去忙了
<fivesheep> 忙啥
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢?
<alvin_rxg> game
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你真无聊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
 * knownbad 笑翻
<gebjgd> knownbad, 蛋疼?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明天休息么
<knownbad> 休个屁
<knownbad> 为啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 法定假日。升天节
<knownbad> 无聊甲男问乙男在干吗？  乙男回game，甲男骂无聊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁说我无聊了。
<gebjgd> 有聊的很
<knownbad> 我还儿童节呢。
<knownbad> 无聊甲男问乙男在干吗？  乙男回game，甲男骂无聊。  无聊丙男在旁笑翻。
<knownbad> 这样行了吧？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 刚刚说的黄瓜是说德国的大肠菌事件？
<alvin_rxg> y
<knownbad> oh, no wonder.
<knownbad> 我就是高不清楚。
<knownbad> 现在已说不是西班牙黄瓜了。
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<xiamx> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiero> 能买得起的纯开源硬件系统 http://sharism.cc/shop/
<jiero> $99 呃。即便更像手机
<jiero> 终于见到抄袭的无聊玩意了。。。Karbon对应krita那个就像是抄袭Illustrator。
<jiero> 全挂机
<alvin_rxg> 336MHz cpu...
<jiero> GNOME 2 用的GNOME  3主题出现。GNOME2的伙计们来耍 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=142247
<^k^> ⇪ title: Aldabra GNOME-Look.org
<^k^>  06:29
<jiero> brink
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 希望ETQW中国出团队包。￥100 5个包就好。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-02
<eagleqing> d??????????  ? ?     ?         ?            ? .gvfs
<eagleqing> 这是一个什么文件啊？
<eagleqing> 可以删除吗？ 我在用 find / -perm -777 -a -type d 找超级权限的时候找出来的  他在我的/home/用户名/之下
<jiero> hi
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍟ 
<eagleqing> d??????????  ? ?     ?         ?            ? .gvfs
<eagleqing> 这是一个什么文件啊？
<eagleqing> 可以删除吗？ 我在用 find / -perm -777 -a -type d 找超级权限的时候找出来的  他在我的/home/用户名/之下
<jiero> eagleqing: 你改了编码？
<eagleqing> jiero: 改了什么编码？
<eagleqing> jiero: 我没改什么东西 昨天今天都在弄 软件源
<eagleqing> jiero: 就只有一个文件是这样的 其他都是正常的现实 没有？？这种未知的问号
<jiero> eagleqing: 这种未知符号一般是手动修改编码后错误——比如变了GB2312 GBK之类的。确实我不清楚是什么，不过没啥不能删的，～只是后果自负
<eagleqing> jiero: 呵呵 其实我觉得也没什么  他在/home/用户名/之下 又不是环境变量之类的东西
<jiero> eagleqing: 那就直接删呃。虽然是从未见过的情况，或许有必要记录在案:D
 * jiero 发现moblin/meego的图标相当不错啊。配合GNOME3的主题有一套
<Evanescence> 有没有查询英语词组的脚本或者网站啊？ 比如查询 be used to
<jiero> Evanescence: google
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不知道哦。一旦觉得不对就google
<Evanescence> jiero: google what ? can you support some keyword ?
<Evanescence> jiero: ok
<jiero> Evanescence: 直接google那个句子。
<iGoogle> ● axel -n 20 http://mirrors2.kernel.org/meego/releases/1.2.0/images/meego-netbook-ia32/meego-netboo
<jiero> iGoogle: 准备给崽崽用?
<iGoogle> 安装eeepc
<jiero> iGoogle: 你的eee不是给儿子准备的？
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 感觉不是怎么好用，在epc上，我试过
<iGoogle> 要不，再搞一个平板
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 是应该用平板
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 英特尔刚好要送我平板呢~
<iGoogle> 要触摸才爽。 Evanescence
<iGoogle> Cherrot: ...你总统啊。这么厉害
 * Cherrot 娘的 教育网突然上不去google了……
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 是啊，当时我在u上尝试了下，感觉不怎么喜欢界面设计
<jiero> Cherrot: 为什么要送你
<Cherrot> iGoogle: ……不是…… 参加MeeGo比赛而已
<jiero> 。。。我也要
<eagleqing> jiero:  我发现问题咯````
<iGoogle> 。
<jiero> 哦
<eagleqing> jiero: 我在普通用户下 ls -al出来-rw-rw-r--.  1 jason jason   137 Jun  2 07:05 .gtk-bookmarks
<eagleqing> dr-x------.  2 jason jason     0 Jun  2 07:05 .gvfs
<eagleqing> -rw-------.  1 jason jason  3100 Jun  2 07:05 .ICEauthority
<eagleqing> jiero:我在su -
<iGoogle> 那赶紧选择一种平板。 Evanescence
<jiero> eagleqing: 恭喜
<Evanescence> ig
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 还是用nokia N900算了，我喜欢在路上玩，
 * Cherrot 有教育网内的人吗？ 有没有可以上google的
<eagleqing> jiero: ls出来就是乱码  但是 不知道原因  至少排除了危险性了
<iGoogle> ....
<jiero> Evanescence: 你有N900?
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩
<Evanescence> jiero: 淘宝二手买的
<jiero> Evanescence: 多少钱？
<Evanescence> jiero: 1200
<iGoogle> 这机器，是不是上网，就不能接电话的那种？
<jiero> 哦。好便宜
<Evanescence> jiero: 老板收是欧洲二手回来的，我要了个原装系统，没事的时候玩一下，有些hack的教程，好像还有一个在N900上的backtrack的系统
<jiero> Evanescence:没装 Meego？
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 问你关键的事情呢。
<jiero> Evanescence: 没装Debian？
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 没试过，应该是的，没遇到
<iGoogle> @
<bluebird> 大家好，如何查看firefox的源代码，进行修改呢？
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 因为我都没有人call我的。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 上网接电话肯定能做到。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有，装也先试试android
<iGoogle> jiero: 那你继续yy。 lol
<iGoogle> nokia的那啥机，就这样的。 :D
<Evanescence> jiero: Maemo不是本来就是base on debian的么
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我想起来的，看你接入什么网络的
<iGoogle> .还分网络？
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 如果是wifi，就可以，因为通信器不同
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 如果是GPS好像就不行
<iGoogle> @
<jiero> iGoogle: N900只有联通能用3G.
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 嗯嗯，（点头）嘿嘿
<jiero> Evanescence: 不一样，
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么不一样？
<iGoogle> 864.0 兆字节 已下载，用时 29:11 秒。（505.12 千字节/秒）
<jiero> Evanescence: Maemo可以直接再装一个运行全X的Debian作为应用程序，然后运行任意ARM构架的Debian应用程序
<jiero> Evanescence: 一般人选择LXDE
<jiero> Evanescence: 所以N900可以搞LibreOffice
<Evanescence> jiero: 那样不会很卡吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个倒是好想法，去尝试搜索下
<iGoogle> nnnd 没安装virtualbox
<iGoogle> 手机搞office。几个蛋都会痛的
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 但是可以运行debian上的东西就不错啊
<iGoogle> 跑下perl吧。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我的意思就是把你的那几个deb都改成全平台的——arm的就可以用了
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 跑游戏。。。？？
<jiero> Evanescence: 跑Hedgewars和OpenArena
<jiero> Evanescence: 跑Quake3给神看
<Evanescence> jiero: teeworlds也不错
<Evanescence> jiero: ^_^
<iGoogle> 都perl的，不要转啥
<yq-ysy> 各位高手如果有空的话，麻烦帮忙勘误和校对《Python 3.2 官方简明教程》，谢谢了！ 就在ubuntu中国站的wiki里 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Python_%E5%AE%98%E6%96%B9%E7%AE%80%E6%98%8E%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python 官方简明教程 - Ubuntu中文
<iGoogle> q3不早就在手机上跑了嘛
<iGoogle> 善鱼
<iGoogle> 性感的善鱼
<yq-ysy> 呵呵，你具然能认出我？
<iGoogle> 你不就是那下半截性感的身子的嘛
<Evanescence> 看来混论坛的人很多啊，我都不看论坛的
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 设置pulseaudio 支持oss声音调节 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333731 本人是ubuntu新手 对于linux声音系统很迷糊，期待各位机油不吝赐教。 在使用happyaron老大的ppa内核源自10,04 自带声音系统老是出现问题，例如moc 老是提示无法打开硬件。audacious有时可以运行 有时也是提示硬件错误。于是根据aron老大的文 ...
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<yq-ysy> 我只是来发求助广告的，bye了，各位慢聊。
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.openclonk.org/download/ 下载这个游戏耍
<jiero> Evanescence: 下载这个游戏 http://www.openclonk.org/download/
<jiero> 比teeworld有趣很多，是基于Clonk Rage的。
<iGoogle> 。。这么害羞的善鱼
<iGoogle> sdl跑win的？@
<roylez> iGoogle: 丫不理我
<iGoogle> 还站在火箭上的。。不玩
<iGoogle> roylez: 。我在看游戏嘛
<jiero> iGoogle: 神也古董了。
<roylez> iGoogle: 我哪年才能熬到您那个境界阿
<jiero> roylez: 你永远都不会了。
<roylez> jiero: 我诅咒你被袋鼠踢死
<iGoogle> 。。支持你们互掐
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/603327d9tw1dhi6zpe3u9j.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 好诅咒
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 话说回来，悉尼的coles，有袋鼠肉卖不？
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68805bedjw1dhqjre635zj.jpg
<winterli> 软件源-》其它软件的前4项应该选吗？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/WmVjM.gif
<eagleqing> developer.android.com这个无法访问咋办啊？  网上的办法说访问原地址也不行
<iGoogle> roylez: 才批评了gif的。你再发gif的。我让袋鼠吃了你。
<roylez> iGoogle: 那我继续发，好久没见袋鼠了
<iGoogle> 没中国那胖子胖
<iGoogle> winterli: 选
<winterli> 哦哦。。。
<iGoogle> 下了img。没虚拟机。怎么办。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你要玩啥？
<iGoogle> meego啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 又换手机阿
<iGoogle> 电脑上跑跑
<iGoogle> 你的虚拟机跑手机上啊
<jiero> roylez: 我基本不去coles
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 肥仔
<iGoogle> jiero: 你找到树袋熊了没。邮寄一个过来。
<roylez> jiero: 那去哪家
<roylez> woolworth?
<jiero> roylez: kmart，woolworth，big w之类的
<jiero> aldi
<roylez> jiero: 我还以为你富有到天天去吃寿司呢
<iGoogle> 这啥地方？wc类？
<jiero> roylez: 我根本不富
<iGoogle> 喜欢寿司？
<jiero> roylez: 呃。为什么我会喜欢吃寿司。。。猜？
<roylez> jiero: 有钱显摆呗，啥贵吃啥
<jiero> roylez: 我喜欢吃西餐，但是太贵。
<roylez> jiero: 难道我说你有钱到天天去吃咖哩
<iGoogle> 我要mofli jiero
<jiero> roylez: 咖哩难道比寿司便宜么。。。
<roylez> jiero: 咖哩街边上到处都是阿，10块一顿
<jiero> roylez: 寿司不是吗。。。
<leaveboy> 谁有adobe 的那四个字体
<iGoogle> 个宅男。 jiero
 * jiero 很少在外面吃。
<roylez> jiero: brisbane还好拉，或许是因为我没去吃过寿司...
 * jiero 是原始人。
<jiero> leaveboy: adobe有
<jiero> leaveboy: adobe不止有400个字体
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/ie2Ei.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 你是娱乐图片收集者呃。。。干脆发个帖子吧。
<roylez> jiero: 发帖子好累...
<ch_ch> 回帖也很累
<jiero> ro
<leaveboy> jiero: 我说的是contex 涉及的
<jiero> roylez: 你每次粘贴也好累不。
<jiero> 搞个随意的站直接贴上去。
<jiero> roylez: 我想看你所有的收藏
<roylez> jiero: 还好啦，firefox里面按y复制链接，切到这边 shift ins 就过来了
<roylez> jiero: 没收藏，随看随扔
<jiero> roylez: 哦，那好
<jiero> leaveboy: 我无法知道那些是什么
<stifler> Morning all
<jiero> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/22-c04-253.htm
<jiero> 看样子不错，￥700的固态硬盘，我想要
<roylez> jiero: 看msy的广告去吧
<jiero> roylez: msy是什么呢
<roylez> jiero: umart总该知道吧
<jiero> roylez: 不知颠倒
<jiero> roylez: 不知道。
<roylez> jiero: http://msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=6960
<roylez> jiero: 如何
<stifler> 便宜
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Oracle 将 OpenOffice 捐赠给 Apache 基金会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333737 Oracle 宣布将 OpenOffice.org 捐赠给 Apache 基金会。Oracle 决定将 OpenOffice.org 完全捐赠给 Apache 基金会，未来 OpenOffice.org 的发展将有 Apache 基金会决定，并使用 Apache License 协议授权。 文档基金会方面对于此举表示欢迎，并已经同 Apache 基 ...
<stifler> good
<peter_huang> 有没有人碰到过这个现象： 通过gdm登陆gnome以后，鼠标可以移动，但是点击事件得不到响应？
<jiero> roylez: 哦。我不知道～谢啦。
<roylez> jiero: 害你破费了吧，呵呵
<jianlei> peter_huang: 有碰到过
<jiero> roylez: 没关系，我没钱破费买那个的。还不够买手机呢～
<jianlei> peter_huang: 我的无线鼠标，点击无效。
<peter_huang> jianlei: 后来解决了么？
<peter_huang> 我也是无线鼠标，但是奇怪的是，只要注销一次再进去，一切都ok了。。。
<jianlei> peter_huang: 但是用我笔记本到触摸板点击过后，无线鼠标又好啦。
<winterli> Oracle把openoffice给apache了？
<peter_huang> jianlei: 我用的台式机 :-(
<jianlei> peter_huang: 可能是电池没电啦
<jianlei> peter_huang: 你试试用有线鼠标吧
<peter_huang> jianlei: 电池换过了，而且注销一次就好了，似乎也不应该是电池的问题......
<roylez> jiero: 巨大的杯具阿 http://i.imgur.com/Sq9Hn.jpg
<peter_huang> jianlei: 行，谢谢，回去试试看。
<jianlei> peter_huang: 那是否有可能驱动的问题
<jiero> roylez: 我喜欢你
<roylez> jiero: ....
<jianlei> peter_huang: 有时候也感觉是驱动的问题，但是没时间去解决这个。
<jianlei> peter_huang: 反正触摸板碰一下又好了..
<peter_huang> jianlei: 我重新安装了xf86-input-evdev。。。还是一样，哈哈，郁闷死我了
<jianlei> peter_huang: 你用的是什么牌子的无线鼠标？
<peter_huang> 然后用xev去检测，发现一开始练move事件X都没检测到，但是过一段随机的时间，又能检测到move和click了，然而gnome还是无法响应点击。。。faint
<peter_huang> jianlei: logitech
<jianlei> peter_huang: 逻辑的还不错
<jianlei> peter_huang: 但是感觉太费电了。
<peter_huang> jianlei: 嗯，不过手感还不错的。
<jianlei> peter_huang: 我之前用的无线套装，无线键盘能用好几个月
<jianlei> peter_huang: 但是鼠标就只有2、3个星期
<jianlei> peter_huang: 而且win7下还容易点击延迟.
<peter_huang> jianlei: 那有问题啊，我的差不多能用2个月吧。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/9rvkh.jpg
<jianlei> peter_huang: 手感那是一流的，一分价钱一分货么,(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/VikJd.png
<jianlei> peter_huang: 我经常玩CF来着...
<jiero> roylez: 呃。让我突然想起镶入某期tedtalk的一个动画。不知为啥
<peter_huang> jianlei: 我玩这种游戏就晕了。。哈哈，现在多在PS3上玩
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7671a8f7jw1dhr9lo3i16j.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> .......
<stifler> ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 天天迟到，不怕遭雷劈阿
<palomino|working> 还天天晚走那。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 跟小蜜一块加班是福利好不好
<palomino|working> 没有小蜜阿
<calebot> 人妻？
<xrfang> 我在ubuntu上想把一个fedora 15 iso弄成usb启动盘怎么做？
<zhangkaixuan> 【推荐】Gnome3下的Chrome标签主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/chrome-gnome-3-theme/
<Inode_LF> 老朋友们问下你们  天安门五四事件是怎么回事 wiki上被屏蔽了 google 又没有 莫非真出了什么见不得人的事么
<calebot> Inode_LF: 不知道的就不用知道啦
<Inode_LF> 是六四事件
<Inode_LF> calebot: 哦 人不能无视自个的无知
<netsnail> 这在不要有政治敏感话题
<calebot> Inode_LF: 这有 log 又有网警
<calebot> Inode_LF: 谁告诉你谁sb
<netsnail> Inode_LF: 朋友你几年级了
<Inode_LF> calebot: 我小的时候听说一点 只言片语的 不大只道
<jyfl987> wtf, urt的主站也封了 我操
<stifler> sign
<Inode_LF> 真个是人人禁言
<jyfl987> 害得老子一更新就列表清空 只好从同事那复制来
<Inode_LF> jyfl987: 什么列表
<jiero> jyfl987: 似乎有个新列表服务器需要选择
<jyfl987> Inode_LF: 就是获取新列表么  那个要从主站取
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没更新就只能搜到800个服务器，更新大概能有1400
<jyfl987> jiero: 是诶
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<jyfl987> jiero: 不过自己可以架
<jyfl987> 以前我架过 额
<Inode_LF> calebot:  那我再问一下 邓丽君的歌为什么人人都避而不谈呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: .
<wxg4net1> http://113.122.57.160:8000/ 这个页面有人打的开么
<lifeng> wxg4net1: 健康, 娱乐...
<wxg4net1> 好 多谢 现在电信不封这些端口哦
<chattan> iGoogle: EE
<chattan> iGoogle: 吃牌了吧
<chattan> iGoogle: 被警告了吧
<iGoogle> . 你个小猪。
<iGoogle> 干嘛呢
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 打倒
<stifler> wxg4net1: 笑话好好看..
<chattan> iGoogle: 你说粗话呗
<chattan> iGoogle: 就送你一张牌儿呗
<wxg4net1> stifler,我自己都访问不了里面的内容虽然是我本机上的 但是 web访问没法进去子目录 你们怎么到可以
<jiero> jyfl987:  编辑  ~/.q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg ，找到 "seta cl_master "master."一行，改成  seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.info" 试试？
<iGoogle> 无聊的家伙。
<stifler> wxg4net1: 直接点的...
<jiero> 呃。大太阳下下雨了。。。
<wxg4net1> stifler,恩
<stifler> wxg4net1: 准备做站么？
<stifler> jiero: 太阳雨啊，好看
<sheshark> 在国内，模仿不用交钱
<wxg4net1> stifler, vps出故障了 给别人传点东西 比较麻烦 看本机开个端口是否可以访问
<jyfl987> jiero: 但是这个的话列表多么？ 别人建服务器 可是发消息到 master.urbanterror.net 的 难道他们之间也互相交流信息？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道。我没实验。只是以前看到的新闻。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你的现在用的是什么
<wxg4net1> stifler，好像我这边的电信只封80端口
<jiero> jyfl987: 我很少玩了。
<stifler> wxg4net1: 哦
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • totem拖动进度条后字幕消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333746 totem2.32.0，ubuntu10.10 把字幕名改成和视频一样的，可以自动加载，编码也识别。就是在拖动播放进度条以后，或者用方向键导航完了，字幕就没有了。 有没有人遇到同样的问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dbcafe — 2011-06-02 11:11
<jiero> jyfl987: 收回原话，现在服务器数量到了1516
<jiero> jyfl987: 用的.info
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你主要玩什么
<jiero> jyfl987: inkscape scribus
<jiero> jyfl987: 游戏的话 现在没主要的了
<jiero> 前一年一段时间是Zero-K
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 你是美工么 怎么玩inkscape
<jiero> jyfl987: 准备找工作。
<jiero> jyfl987: 得到了需求列表，那么就用那个把。
<jyfl987> 找美工工作 额
<jyfl987> 我先ping下 搞不好那个也墙了
<sheshark> 有人有知乎的邀请码没有？
<yunfei> ÖÕÓÚ½øÀ´ÁË¡£
<^k^> yunfei:say 终于进来了。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler> ...
<stifler> yunfei: in windows?
<yunfei> shiµÄ
<stifler> yunfei: use UTF-*
<stifler> yunfei: use UTF-8
<samul> \names
<yunfei> 现在好了没？
<sheshark> yunfei: 好了
<jiero> jyfl987: 搜到1519个了。
<yunfei> 恩恩。终于搞定poera来irc了。。
<iGoogle> .
<yunfei>  8-)
<jyfl987> jiero: 你又不玩
<jyfl987> http://hxyl.net/2011/06/01/yan-ben/
<linsuxy> 还是xchat好用
<jiero> jyfl987: 我本来已经删除了，后来看到移动硬盘里还有。也没删
<jyfl987> jiero: info那个域名我这也ping不通 wtf
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jyfl987> 难道是墙对terror做了过滤
<jiero> jyfl987: 可能吧。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 玩Tremulous吧。
<tenzu> roylez: 我刚来办公室
<jyfl987> jiero: 是什么类型的游戏 ？ 我知道你玩得多 给我推荐点
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 我再也每能打开operachina...
<cfy> iGoogle: 没能...
<yunfei> 河蟹了？
<cfy> 不清楚...
<jiero> jyfl987:  双方战法不同的FPS http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Tremulous
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<marcus_dust> Google App Engine 也被河蟹了？
<palomino|working> gae很久很久以前就被墙了吧
<sheshark> cs的技术含量不及雷神
<marcus_dust> 我年初还用了呀
<jiero> sheshark: 雷神上手速度太慢
<jyfl987> jiero: 晕 国内有个什么fps游戏也是战法不同的 一方是隐身的僵尸 只能带刀  一方是拿枪的
<marcus_dust> gae翻墙神器
<sheshark> jiero: 是的，雷神博大精深
<jiero> jyfl987: 这个是异形 vs 人类
<jiero> sheshark: 我不喜欢雷神的战斗。
<sheshark> jiero: 雷神现在没多少人玩
<palomino|working> q3a.....
<palomino|working> 超爽。。
<jiero> sheshark: 打到后来一般都是激光+火箭
<andyhou> jyf1987:你说的那个最早是cs的
<jyfl987> jiero: 不喜欢这种东西
<jiero> jyfl987: 呃。没玩过无法说不喜欢。
<marcus_dust> 啥事q3a
<yunfei> 俄罗斯方块。。。
<yunfei> 不错。。休闲。。。 :)
<sheshark> yunfei: 以前能玩上俄罗斯方块就很幸福了
<andyhou> sheshark:干脆面的年代么
<jiero> yunfei: cuyo是方块类我最喜欢的
<sheshark> jiero: 我电脑上装了quake3，有时候上网打quak3时候，枪枝很多都是设置成激光
<jiero> sheshark: 我讨厌单一战法的游戏
<andyhou> jiero:单一战法是什么意思？
<jiero> andyhou: 打架方式
<andyhou> jiero:打cs练习的是意识
<jiero> andyhou: 我不喜欢杀戮游戏～
<jyfl987> RTfocus: 热☞RT @zhangjiachen123 转）我钱多，我包养一女子365天，叫包二奶，最多是生活作风问题，是道德方面的； 我钱少，我包养一女子2小时，叫嫖妓，最少罚款带坐牢，是刑事方面的。 同学们，你们说法律是为谁定的？
<sheshark> 以前我有个同学专门练习跳跃，跳起来是非常快
<andyhou> jiero:哦
<linsuxy> 打CS练习的是作弊
<jyfl987> jiero: 我跟你相反 我就喜欢杀戮破坏游戏 我最喜欢GTA这样的 到处杀 到处搞破坏
<andyhou> linsuxy:你会写外挂啊
<cfy> jyfl987: radio知道么?htc的那个
<linsuxy> 不会啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 是程序还是存储资料?
<andyhou> linsuxy:不会怎么作弊
<jyfl987> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> jyfl987: htc那个,s-off那方面的.你不是弄过android么?
<yunfei> 现在有什么好的翻墙的东东。。。
<linsuxy> andyhou, 我不作弊，也不玩，我想就算作弊也不用会写吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 我只用 不开发
<cfy> jyfl987: 刷机呢?
<cfy> jyfl987: 你没刷过rom?
<jyfl987> cfy: lerosua帮我刷
<cfy> cfy: 好吧...你们在一起的....
<andyhou> 请问ubuntu下用adsl拨号上网，直接修改哪个文件可以实现拨号设置
<cfy> andyhou: pppoe么?
<sheshark> andyhou: pppoeconfig
<aaronyy> andyhou, 用networkmanager就可以了吧
<yunfei> ub下直接点网络DSL就可以了啊。
<andyhou> cfy嗯
<linsuxy> 大部分人都是用家，谁没事编程啊
<cfy> 我也要找人刷....
<vzever> Empathy上有没有飞信的插件可以用
<andyhou> 我只到network manager和pppoe可以，不过我还想知道他们修改的是哪个文件
<linsuxy> 飞信插件好像不能用了
 * jiero 玩Urban Terror练习射击从来不是为了打头而是打腿。
<vzever> 这样呀 谢谢
<stifler> 打胸
<cfy> andyhou: 装个pppoe,
<cfy> andyhou: 配置文件的话,看nw的吧,不同软件应该看不同的配置
<sheshark> stifler: cs里面我经常打胸
<cfy> jyfl987: 你用的什么rom?miui的?
<andyhou> cfy:哦
<sheshark> stifler: 现在有技术含量的游戏不多了
<cfy> andyhou: 也许是 /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
<andyhou> cfy:我装一个试试
<jyfl987> cfy: 是的 7
<stifler> sheshark: 是啊，我都不玩了
<linsuxy> 现在的游戏都是科技含量
<sheshark> 网络游戏应该都是耗时间，我没怎麽玩
<sheshark> 谁时间精力耗的多，谁就厉害
<linsuxy> 以后XP不能用了，装WIN7硬件又跟不上，该怎么办阿
<sheshark> linsuxy: 现在2000块的机器装win7没问题吧
<stifler> 装bebian 吧
<sheshark> linsuxy: 只要有需求，微软会替我们考虑到的，当然要给钱
<linsuxy> 2000，你指台式机
<linsuxy> 太大了，不方便啊
<sheshark> linsuxy: 是的
<linsuxy> 不玩大型游戏，不考虑台式机了
<linsuxy> sheshark, 你玩些什么游戏啊
<sheshark> linsuxy: 不玩游戏
<sheshark> linsuxy: 偶尔玩下quake3
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/KacI5.jpg
<linsuxy> 怎么我感觉台式机除了玩大型网游，其他优势不多啊
<sheshark> http://site.douban.com/widget/public_album/121025/photo/1031230248/
<sheshark> 这个图片不知道怎麽办到的，这个小孩应该还不会说话
<linsuxy> 抓拍？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/KcYP5.jpg
<linsuxy> 不玩游戏我觉得台式机没必要吧，昨天看到4000多的华硕i5笔记本，爽啊
<alpha080> 有妹子在不？
<roylez> alpha080: iGoogle palomino|working 都是
<alpha080> 主席，她们没啥姿色，没兴趣视频。
<linsuxy> 在这里找妹子，就好比去酒吧聊freebsd
<alpha080> 刚买个摄像头，skype不太好用
<alpha080> 谁在用扣扣的，出来牺牲下
<linsuxy> 你可以用uc聊天室阿
<linsuxy> 那个好多视频的
<linsuxy> 有的还裸聊
<alpha080> 私聊用的。。。
<JuncoJet> 谁知道Linux上的Chrome能不能装Fawave的？
<linsuxy> 公私皆可吧
<JuncoJet> linsuxy: 什么luoliao？
<linsuxy> JuncoJet, 我说我自己，以前跟女的裸聊
<linsuxy> 不过后来见面了
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • GNOME3最多可以支持多少个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333752 为了做这个实验，我打开了几十个软件，结果到加到43个桌面的时候，内存到100%，机器差点卡死，我想后面还是可以再加的。 这GNOME3到底最多支持多少个桌面啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 编程新兵 — 2011-06-02 12:13
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/66eWa.jpg
<linsuxy> 太实用了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/HFNrU.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<linsuxy> 哦买嘎
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/RAPW3.jpg
<linsuxy> 1910年的预见真是贼鸡巴准啊
<stifler> irssi 下还能执行SHELL指令？爽...
<linsuxy> 今晚李娜对萨拉伯哇
<fighterlyt> hello, everyone!
<roylez> stifler: ...你学了不该学的
<fighterlyt> what?
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/144540.htm  这个有高头
<sheshark> 点点网真是到处做广告
<stifler> roylez: 和解？...
<fighterlyt> 哪跟哪呢？
<roylez> stifler: ...？啥
<stifler> roylez: 什么不该学的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 你用的miui的rom么?
<fighterlyt> 打卡?
<cfy> iGoogle: 用的啥rom?
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过这个得问lerosua 我是一向放权让他刷的
<cfy> jyfl987: 听说流量监控啥的不好?
<cfy> lerosua: hello
<cfy> jyfl987: 他是linux弄得还是windows?
<cfy> lerosua: radio是程序还是数据?
<calebot> 邓丽君的歌为什么人人都避而不谈呢 <- 求解惑
<cfy> lerosua: htc的.
<calebot> 小说不是都还有出现邓丽君么？
<stifler> calebot: 谁啊
<ghosTM55> hi all
<calebot> stifler: 古人
<stifler> calebot: 哦，不知道哇
<calebot> Inode_LF 问的
 * calebot 同问
<calebot> 2008年，邓丽君小姐的金曲《但愿人长久》伴随“神舟七号”飞上太空。
<calebot> 所以应该没有避而不谈吧？
<calebot> 避而不谈怎么可能还上神舟七号
<sheshark> 陈光标在邓丽君墓前哭的很厉害
<stifler> ...
<calebot> 2009年，(邓丽君)以850多万票的高票力压群芳，胜过老舍，金庸，王菲，周杰伦，等人，获得中国建国60周年最有影响力文化人物网络评选榜首。
<stifler>  /exec sudo rm /*
<calebot> 王菲，周杰伦此等小辈怎能和邓丽君相比
<sheshark> 听邓丽君的中老年人偏多
<stifler> tianMiMi?
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<calebot> ^k^ 到底在做毛？
<calebot> 报内核版本有啥用？
<cfy> calebot: 体现激进么...
<sheshark> 原来是个左派
<calebot> 激进的就要上 3.0 rc1
 * calebot 都用 39 了
<jiero> 我记得以前说29加速了桌面
<sheshark> 有没有人尝试过放血疗法？
<jiero> 最。。。有意义吗。。。
<sheshark> 古代人很喜欢放血的
<roylez> stifler: 学了这东西，很容易在这里被ban
<ghosTM55> roylez: hello, long time no see
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?! 在？！
<cfy> roylez:  主席,在用android么?
<roylez> ghosTM55: 恩，玩啥去拉？
<MaskRay> microcai: ?
<microcai> MaskRay: 如果打算在中国读书，建议你去南方科技大学
<roylez> cfy: 不用，养不起这种吃电大户
<cfy> microcai: 这个学校怎么了?
<microcai> MaskRay: 那是一个不属于教育部的大学。 唯一一所。
<aaronyy> 去献个血不就好了
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<cfy> microcai: 那所学校阿.....
<microcai> MaskRay: 当然，如果你打算留学，更好。
<sheshark> aaronyy: 无献血资格，是乙肝病毒携带者
<microcai> sheshark:  ?!
<microcai> sheshark: what ?
<ghosTM55> roylez: 没玩什么，玩rails
<roylez> 很奇怪吗
<ghosTM55> roylez: 自己在瞎折腾
<aaronyy> 没事放什么血
<roylez> ghosTM55: ...
<microcai> sheshark: 我觉得是个人都多多少少带点病毒的。病毒是 DNA 进化的原因。
<sheshark> aaronyy: 放血对身体有好处的
<MaskRay> microcai: 好吧
<sheshark> aaronyy: 提神醒脑，按百度百科上的说法
<cfy> MaskRay: 还没那到通知?
<cfy> 拿到
 * microcai 我仔细研究过了，不同生物之间的 DNA 交流靠的就是病毒。
<aaronyy> 前一段时间我还贫血呢，现在好了
<vzever> 乙肝的那位朋友 以后一定要按时查肝功
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该和高考的一起
<sheshark> vzever: 恩
<cfy> MaskRay: 那这样不是会错过么?
<microcai> 细胞是个 Excute Machine , DNA 是他们的程序。 病毒就是给你  update 的。update 失败，死，成功， 进化。
<MaskRay> cfy: 所以我担心……
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯....是有一点.....
 * microcai 居说中国有 1/10 的人是乙肝。 TNND ， 多可怕啊
 * microcai 诶。 
<vzever> 肝病不好治啊
<cfy> microcai: 唉啥...
<sheshark> vzever: 乙肝和艾滋病类似，如果艾滋病能治疗了，乙肝就能根治了
<roylez> tenzu: 美国是搞研究的天堂阿 http://cnbeta.com/articles/144586.htm
<cfy> 前几天中国的xx资金是不是被切断过?
<aaronyy> 乙肝有疫苗的
 * microcai 说不定哪天我就被感染上了，真可怕
 * stifler 准备外出
<cfy> roylez: 这种也算学术项目?
 * microcai 打了疫苗了，不过我真害怕，哪天疫苗打着打着打出乙肝来了
<cfy> 考博恩在接受采访时说，“我们有12家不同的机构在做纯学术研究，他们彼此并没有共享信息，而是在做低水平的重复劳动。”
<vzever> 我乙肝疫苗也快过期了 得去打针加强的
<neolkb> vzever: =-O
 * microcai 打过疫苗的人会变成病毒携带者。
 * microcai 疫苗就是毒性低的病毒。
 * microcai 所以，能免疫。
<aaronyy> 一般都没有活性的吧
<aaronyy> 我打了9针才打出抗体的
<jianlei> microcai: 疫苗打了不是能产生抗体么？
<sheshark> 我小时候和一个可能患乙肝的同学，把双方的创口合在一起过，估计就是这样得乙肝的，我父母都是好好的
 * microcai 但是，你能保证天朝的疫苗里的病毒是没有活性的么？！
<tenzu> roylez: 我去申请个项目，不做脑力劳动天天吃大餐能活多久
 * microcai 谁能保证？？？
<jianlei> aaronyy: 我小学时候打的，现在还又抗体。
<Kandu> cfy: 你在玩 android?
<roylez> tenzu: 有悟性，你有前途
<cfy> tenzu: 这样也算学术性阿.......
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.是啊.马上开始.估计晚上到货
<microcai> sheshark:  中国现在检测乙肝的方法不科学的。
<tenzu> roylez: 你是我的第一个研究对象
<lerosua> cfy: 刚才你找我啊
<sheshark> microcai: 怎麽不科学？
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.pascalgamedevelopment.com/content.php?223-PascalGUI-Write-Pascal-programs-on-Android!
<microcai> sheshark: 他们是检测不出病毒的，是检测你有没有抗体。有抗体就说你有乙肝。
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不錯  :)
<cfy> leaveboy: 是阿.我想问下关于htc的术语方面的东西
<roylez> tenzu: ...我偶尔还写点代码好不...
<cfy> leaveboy: 发错,sorry
<microcai> sheshark: 其实很胡扯的。
<cfy> lerosua: 是阿.我想问下关于htc的术语方面的东西
<cfy> lerosua: radio是程序还是数据.
<microcai> sheshark: 打了疫苗的人和携带者他们是区别不出来的。
<cfy> lerosua: 你刷radio s-off或者修改hboot的时候用的linux还是win?
<vzever> microcai：抗体和病原能分出来也都能检测出来
<microcai> sheshark: 你得去做仔细的检查，而不是简单的验血。
<sheshark> microcai: 有抗体有两种情况，一种是对乙肝有免疫功能，一种是乙肝。有抗体查2对半就可以知道是不是有乙肝了，我以前查过的
<lerosua> cfy: radio好像是电话方面的东西
<microcai> vzever: 不是。那种检测比较贵。 不是那种常规检查
<microcai> sheshark: 我以前看过一个文章，说的是中国的乙肝全是骗人的
<sheshark> microcai: 几十块钱，不知道涨价了没有
<lerosua> cfy: 我用的是一条龙的套件方案，在win下，别人提供的成熟方案，双击一下就全搞定了。其实我也不知道原理
<cfy> lerosua: 那不是装那个什么clockxxx,那个第三方的 ClockworkMod不是要raido s-off么?
<lerosua> cfy: 毕竟是手机，贵，不敢乱试
<microcai> sheshark: 说的就是那种几十快钱的检查。误差很大的。
 * microcai 医生说你有艾滋的时候， 90% 概率是错误的。
<cfy> lerosua: 而且刷rom的时候不是要验证什么么?
<smxc> 我来冒个泡……
<lerosua> cfy: 你刷cm的rom，先要破解root，然后才能把rom刷上
 * microcai 具体你们可以去看看 XX 大牛写的 blog
<cfy> lerosua: 可是我感觉这东西源头是在linux吧
 * microcai 乙肝误差就更大了。
<aaronyy> 艾滋病也没有什么，比癌症好多了
<cfy> leaveboy: cm的rom?rom也有很多区别么?不都是rom么?
<cfy> leaveboy: 又发错,sorry
<vzever> 艾滋病的确比癌症好多了
<cfy> lerosua cm的rom?rom也有很多区别么?不都是rom么?
<lerosua> cfy:  你可以试试用linux刷。
<lerosua> cfy: 就是你刚才说的那个rom的缩写
<cfy> lerosua: 那你是用官方的recovery刷的么?
<microcai> aaronyy: AIDS 是免疫力缺陷。如果你能把自己保护在无菌环境，恭喜你，还能继续活到老
<cfy> lerosua: 嗯,网上下过来都是说rom吧,没有说给xxx recovery用的rom吧?
<lerosua> cfy:  嗯，就是用recovery 这个. 它有挺多版本的了。
<cfy> lerosua: 我是准备这么做,所以想找个人问问清楚.虽然我觉得已经理解的差不多了
<tenzu> roylez: 我可以让你光吃不干，然后再研究
<aaronyy> microcai, 现在艾滋病人的平均寿命只比正常人短10年而已
<cfy> lerosua: 哦.  那你如果要恢复成官方的怎么做?
<lerosua> cfy: cm是一个团队的统称 ，他们出的rom 不就叫cm的rom了嘛，某a出个自己的rom，也可以有自己的名称。
<microcai> aaronyy: 那是有钱的情况下。
<microcai> aaronyy: 非洲没钱的，可是很惨的。
<aaronyy> 哦，这个是美国的数据
<cfy> lerosua: 那rom都可以用clockworkmod recovery来刷吧
<lerosua> cfy: 那我不清楚了，其实跟装系统一样，你刷回htc默认的rom就可以了，不过我不知道上哪下载，htc官网有年代吗？
<vzever> miui也蛮不错嘛 推荐
<cfy> lerosua: 不过听说刷回官方的有变brick的可能
<sheshark> ht
<lerosua> cfy: 只要能刷第三方rom的机，已经是自由的机了，刷啥rom都成吧。
<cfy> lerosua: 因为如果没有radio s-off的话,听说刷官方的时侯,会修改hboot,然后导致锁死
 * microcai 买 HTC 的手机等于买微软的手机
<aaronyy> 美国穷人是有免费医疗的
<sheshark> htc手机卖的很好吗？怎麽感觉没多少人用这个
<cfy> microcai: 买都买了....
 * microcai 我早就对那个垃圾公司没好感了，果然不出我所料
<lerosua> cfy: 不清楚， 我觉得不会再刷回原生rom了吧，
<cfy> vzever: 知道htc那些术语么?
<lerosua> cfy: 而且那些也不叫htc术语吧，只能算是android的术语
<vzever> cfy：不知道
<lerosua> cfy: 你为啥又想刷回原生rom了？
<calebot> 买 HTC 的手机等于买微软的手机++
<lerosua> microcai: htc大把android机啊
<cfy> lerosua: 以我的理解,进那个recovery的模式,比如g10是音量-和电源键,看system info,然后如果cid那里不是1111111111111111111,我觉得,这时你刷回官方的就会锁死
 * microcai google 出的东西，每次都只是帮助了 M$. 出 chrome , 打倒的不是 IE , 是 firefox , 出 android , 打倒的不是 M$ , 是 nokia 
<calebot> lerosua: htc 每卖一台要付给 m$ 五美刀
<calebot> 因为 m$ 在手机界不值得打倒
<cfy> lerosua: 我只是想探讨一下,我手机晚上才到:)
<lerosua> calebot: 专利费嘛，htc交了，其它机没交而已
<calebot> m$ 在手机的占有率…悲催的
 * microcai htc 每卖一台， FSK 能拿 1 美刀。
<cfy> lerosua: 哦
<lerosua> cfy: 你买的是g10啊？
<cfy> lerosua: 嗯.
<cfy> lerosua: 我照着同学的买的
<stifler> .0.
<stifler> 0.0
<vzever> G10？
<lerosua> cfy: g10的电池好像很悲催
 * microcai 冒着跳楼的微笑赚 $1, 人家微软动几个律师就 $5
<roylez> tenzu: 你研究多久？如果是50年的话我会毫不犹豫参加的
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵,我可不想学习java
<vzever> 都到G10啦？自从买了G5就没在关注过了 过的好快啊
<lerosua> microcai: 事情可以这样看，android里也有ms的贡献啊
<jiero> 都买Nokia N900支持meego罢。
<yunfei> G12了吧，
<lerosua> vzever: htc代替了诺基亚，科技以换壳为本
<calebot> maemo meego 听说通话品质很糟
 * microcai 按照道理，htc 买到中国的不用交专利费才对。
<cfy> lerosua: 那我天天插着冲好了...我感觉同学的貌似也没那么杯具.你一般打电话,短信能多久?
<yunfei> 魅族M9路过。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 经费总共就那么多，找个人写report，剩下随便花
<cfy> jianlei: meego.....
 * microcai M$ 的专利又不是在中国申请的，干嘛在中国卖还要交专利
<jiero> 再糟也比iPhone好:D
<lerosua> cfy: 哎，用了android机，都是天天充的，没多少区别。
<lerosua> yunfei: 好用不。
<palomino|working> 最近两天我的手机耗电量突然下降了。。不知道是什么征兆=_= , lerosua
<cfy> lerosua: 这样子.....
<yunfei> M9很好用，就是固件不太稳定。。。
<cfy> palomino|working: 升级的关系?
<palomino|working> 没动过。。。 , cfy
 * microcai 我一星期充电2次。
<cfy> palomino|working: 你知道那些radio的那些术语么?
<lerosua> cfy: 不是说android促进家庭和谐嘛，因为老公要晚晚回家充手机的电
<roylez> palomino|working: 我一个月手机充电2次
<palomino|working> 不懂。。 , cfy
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你手机某模块，已经烧坏了。不耗电了。
<palomino|working> 飞利浦的么。。 , roylez
 * microcai nokia 这个 SB . 出了个 android 就对自己产品没信心了。 android 就是一群乌合之众
<yunfei> 用完安卓以后换机子还是诺基亚或者黑莓的全键盘。。省心，不用每天充电。
<cfy> palomino|working:  哦...
<roylez> palomino|working: sure
<iGoogle> cfy: 那手机抓着舒服？
<jiero> 没人用webos的么？
<palomino|working> 飞利浦待机真nb
<cfy> lerosua: 说到这个...我发现你blog的av xxx的标签没了?
 * microcai meego 是乌合之众的乌合之众
<cfy> iGoogle: 还没到手阿...
<iGoogle> 。
<lerosua> cfy: 我的博啥时候有av标签了？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你不要说未来东家的怀化哦
<iGoogle> 你被骗了
<vzever> android market有个planB据说能找回手机，结果老婆拿我手机出去，手机连老婆都丢了。planB根本就不管用
<calebot> lerosua: 在小三家充电
<cfy> lerosua: 你不是写过一篇文章么?
<microcai> jyfl987: 我又不去  nokia
<lerosua> cfy:  http://bbs.aouu.com/thread-13466-1-1.html 这里有一些刷机相关的内容。
<lerosua> cfy:  那可能是其它标签覆盖了吧。
<cfy> lerosua: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-gain-s-off-radio-and-engineering-on-htc-desire-hd/
<cfy> lerosua: 我准用备照着这个
<iGoogle> cfy: 你傻啊。别动那S-off
<lerosua> cfy: 我觉得你没必要太关注radio啥的，除非你准备一步一步研究怎么刷
<iGoogle> 新机，刷啥。
<jyfl987> microcai: 干nokia 啥事  现在是intel在搞
<cfy> iGoogle: 要刷的....
<lerosua> cfy: 对了，你的g10花了多少钱。
<iGoogle> 。。@@
<jyfl987> cfy: g10拿来给我玩几年
<lerosua> iGoogle: 买个htc不刷机，买来干嘛
<yunfei> opera是不是只能加IRC的聊天程序。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 2700的机器.然后16G卡阿啥的,总共3000
<palomino|working> ....我没刷T_T , lerosua
<stifler> iw0r[o
<iGoogle> 嘛事情没有。刷了干嘛
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 我去不了 intel 吧？
<lerosua> cfy: ...跟我当时买G7一个价
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<microcai> jyfl987: 就我那点菜鸟水平，反正去不了。随便说无所谓。
<lerosua> palomino|working: 刷了才能体验更多的乐趣啊。刷吧
<lerosua> 哈哈
<jyfl987> cfy: 你怕我不还？ 那把我g7拿去做抵押
<cfy> lerosua: 嗯,现在看来看去这个性价比好
<jyfl987> microcai: 小心为妙
<yunfei> 呵呵，买安卓的不刷机没什么乐趣的。
<lerosua> cfy: 时间过去了，肯定有降价的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我要先玩阿....等我玩好了....
<microcai> jyfl987:  不小心。
<iGoogle> cfy: 使用上，会不如g7的
 * microcai 买 android 刷机我还不如自己搭建手机。
<iGoogle> 除开整天在g10上看片子
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要功能阿
<iGoogle> microcai: 你有能力搭建？
 * microcai 反正做手机没什么技术含量。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我准备用写个短信分类,自动已读的
<microcai> iGoogle:  手机很简单等
<microcai> iGoogle:  手机很简单的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 要啥功能没有
<iGoogle> microcai: 你个草包。
<microcai> iGoogle: 和 DIY 搭建PC 没什么区别。
<cfy> iGoogle: 短信自动分类,自动已读,
<iGoogle> cfy: 找软件
<microcai> iGoogle: 所有的东西都有现成的芯片。
<yunfei> 自己组装？
<cfy> iGoogle: 找不到....google一会好一会差的...
<iGoogle> 啥都不懂，组装。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 不是还没到手嘛
 * microcai 买 nokia 手机不就图个人家的OS好么。 
<jyfl987> microcai: 许多芯片不是你想组装就组装的 额
<yunfei> 话说，只要懂能找到配件还真能组装，，，，
<edison0354> microcai: …⋯
<jyfl987> 自己买个机器来贴片要好多钱
 * microcai 买 android , 反正 OS 也是 linux , 还不如自己搭建
<jyfl987> 什么时候有家庭用纳米工厂就好了
<edison0354> microcai: 您自己搭去吧
<microcai> jyfl987: 我知道，不零售。 我的意思就是买 android 没什么意思。
<microcai> edison0354: 既然我连自己搭建都没兴趣 ，自然对 android 更没兴趣了
<yunfei> http://bbs.meizu.com/thread-2663681-1-1.html
<jyfl987> microcai: 我现在也有点这感觉了 nnd 当年人家palm 那个性能都有人放开发环境 现在用了java 什么都完不成了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是吧
<yunfei> 有人自己组装诺基亚的。
<edison0354> microcai: 那您继续回去用你的塞班去吧
<microcai> edison0354: 塞班是 nokia 的，不是我的。
<lerosua> 不刷机也能精简一下，不然买回来的机 fackbook啊，twitter啊 这些服务都是不能用的。得删除
<microcai> leaveboy: 手机和 PC 不一样，精简了也不会运行的更快
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/oVAhX.jpg
<microcai> leaveboy: 人家存储芯片是 NAND 的，没有寻址时间，存多了不影响速度。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/BPtO1.jpg
<lerosua> microcai: 但手机内存少，精简了节省空间来放其它程序啊
<jyfl987> microcai: p阿 pc也不是运行时候去硬盘拿阿 都缓存在内存里的
<microcai> lerosua:  你不运行的程序难道 OS 会加载到内存里？！
<sheshark> 6月2日凌晨，俄罗斯移动行业博主Eldar Murtazin在Twitter上暗示，微软已经与诺基亚达成协议，微软将以190亿美元收购诺基亚的手机部门。
<microcai> jyfl987:  NAND 比 SSD 还快，你就别纠结了。
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 支持你灭了丫丫的 roylez
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> iGoogle: 。。。我哪里又惹您了？
<jyfl987> microcai: 再快能比ram快？
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/BPtO1.jpg
<lerosua> microcai: 你理解不了android机里 存贮空间不足的烦恼啊
<microcai> jyfl987: NAND 就是 RAM ....
<jyfl987> microcai: 你用nand只不过是第一次启动快而已
<jyfl987> fuck
<microcai> lerosua: 加 SD 卡。
<metbsd> register比ram快
<microcai> jyfl987: NAND  是关机不丢失数据的 RAM
<lkb> 恩 终于进来了
<lkb> 不容易啊 不容易
<iGoogle> 开始惹了。我看到了。破马眼睛不好而已
<microcai> jyfl987: NAND 和 RAM 一样直接连到 CPU 上的，和 RAM 一样寻址的。
<lerosua> microcai:  系统自带的程序是默认放手机内存里的。（此内存不同pc上的内存概念）所以说要精简啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 这算个p ram
<roylez> iGoogle: .....
<iGoogle> 要报复下。让破马上
<roylez> iGoogle: 神法力无边
<iGoogle> lol
<jyfl987> 这个任何程序都是跑nand上  第2次启动速度就不如pc上快了
<microcai> lerosua:  我知道。 ARM 嘛， RAM + NAND 嘛。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11 u盘安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333758 各位论坛的高手，本人弱弱的问个问题，我用ubuntu推荐的universal usb installer 把.iso 文件烧到u盘，重启，用u盘引导，电脑黑屏了，就剩下屏幕左上角一个光标一闪一闪的，就没有任何反应了，这是怎么回事啊？求帮助，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 破马是瞎子
<microcai> lerosua: 可以加个 SD 卡之类的啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 听说天才教主胡正失踪哩
<iGoogle> 不认识
<microcai> lerosua: 不会是被请喝茶了吧
<iGoogle> 破马是装糊涂
<jyfl987> 额 他喝什么茶
 * microcai iGoogle 你居然不认识教主，难怪有毛病。
<jyfl987> 茶叶杂都没得喝
<iGoogle> 死薇菜
<microcai> jyfl987: 任何不在 GCD 控制范围的都是邪教。
<iGoogle> 掐架
<lerosua> microcai: 无缘故的喝啥茶，我听说他是去微软面试了，我怀疑是在面试的时候大发GNU神威，让ms的人给灭了
<microcai> jyfl987: 胡正搞了邪教。要喝茶
<jyfl987> microcai: 也是 那ee也早晚要进局子里去 菊花不保
<if_else> 各位，fedora 的yum 使用那个命令 更新源软件列表？谢谢
<lerosua> if_else: yum update
<jiero> roylez: 好大的石像。不知多长时间雕刻的。
<lerosua> if_else: 不知道对不对
<jiero> 胡正 不是在 Google么？
<if_else> lerosua: 兄，yum update 会直接进行更新的，我只想更新软件源列表
<if_else> 是不是 check-update
<microcai> jiero: 谁说的啊？ 那家伙怎么去的了 google , 再说，真去了 google 可能就会灭教的。
<if_else> man yum 说，check-update 只是列出可以更新的软件列表，没有明说，更新源
<metbsd> if_else, 每次你做yum install/update/search, 都会更新
<roylez> jiero: 都被埋了一半了，要是全部吊出来该多威武
<lerosua> 6月1日晚9:48在新浪微博发消息说，著名跨平台自由词典软件星际译王（StarDict）的作者、6月1日晚9:48在新浪微博发消息说，著名跨平台自由词典软件星际译王（StarDict）的作者、国内知名的Linux程序员胡正自5月10日离家出走失踪。孙还透露：“胡正母亲说他本次声称要去微软应聘而离家，随后就再联系不上了。”这条微博中还贴出了胡正家ä
<edison0354> tenzu: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/marlin-elementary-file-browser.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Marlin: Elementary 文件管理器 — LinuxTOY
<edison0354> lerosua: 额？
<jiero> 话说stardict svn我跟了很久，差不多那时候就不更新了。
<calebot> 胡正 2007 到红帽？
<lkb> 什么情况？
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，原来是这样啊阿，怪不得，search 一下都要好久。可否设置，search 时不进行这个操作？
<lkb> 被MS谋杀了
 * microcai 胡正已经离开红帽了
<jiero> 胡正应该不是故意的
<lerosua> calebot: n年前的事了
 * microcai 胡正绝对是走火入魔了
<lerosua> http://news.csdn.net/a/20110602/299132.html
<sheshark> 上面说他有轻微的妄想症
<lerosua> 这里声称他有轻度妄想症
<metbsd> if_else, 请问是想达到一个什么目的？
<calebot> 脑子坏了才会正大光明在 sf 卖盗版字典啊
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，那 check-update 会不会，知行更新源列表操作
<jyfl987> 轻微？
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，像你说的，平时使用 yum search/ list 时都有一个更新软件数据库的操作，但是没事像 ubuntu 那样显示的
<if_else> 下载过程
<jiero> 妄想症。。。
<if_else> metbsd: 有时更新操作，非常耗时，不得不使用 rpm -qa|grep 来替代
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<metbsd> if_else, yum是对repo上的操作，rpm是对已经安装的操作
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，yum 的更新操作，是否可以自定义的，yum list / search 不执行，源列表更新
<cfy> iGoogle: 你这里有没哟一键登录irc的按钮?
<iGoogle> 哪里
<cfy> iGoogle: 每次输入#ubuntu-cn好烦的
<iGoogle> 机器？手机？
<cfy> iGoogle: 有没有一个button就是登录#ubuntu-cn的?
<cfy> iGoogle: opera..
<iGoogle> opera开机就登录嘛
<jyfl987> 砍肚呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 那关了标签呢?
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如那个命令join chat room,有没有参数的?参数是什么?
<iGoogle> 在聊天的面板点一下嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: operachina打不开.
<metbsd> if_else, 我知道应该不可以，yum的东西都来自repo，没有那些repo.yum也没啥用
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不想输入频道阿
<iGoogle> 我又不去那网站。不知道。
<iGoogle> 聊天的面板，有房间名字啊。点一下
<metbsd> if_else, 它不像apt，先检查有没有变化，再下载，它是实时检查在线更新
<edison0354> cfy: 你用啥客户端啊？
<edison0354> lainme: MM在不？
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，你的意思，yum 每一个操作，都有执行列表更新吗？
<lainme> edison0354: 在……
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<edison0354> lainme: 听说有的MM喜欢技术宅的？
<lainme> edison0354: 我不清楚，没遇见
<edison0354> lainme: …⋯
<metbsd> if_else, 好像yum没有本地软件列表，不太清楚
<cfy> edison0354: opera irc
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你opear继续悲剧去吧⋯⋯
<Evanescence> cfy: 不会就只有你用opera irc吧？我也想试试
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> Evanescence: 还有 iGoogle在用
 * microcai 用  opera irc 的请出。总是有编码问题，恶心。
 * jyfl987 技术宅的技术可不一般阿 
<Evanescence> cfy: ee我倒是知道，很喜欢opera的家伙啊
<cfy> microcai: 啥时侯有编码问题了...
 * microcai 用 GB 编码的都是用  opera irc 的家伙。
<cfy> microcai: 那是win的问题..
 * microcai 现在哪个  irc 客户端不是默认 UTF-8 编码的 ？！ fuck
<cfy> microcai: win下的emacs也是gb18030
<cfy> microcai: 平台相关的
<microcai> cfy:  ... ... win 怎么这么恶心啊！ 怎么老用这种不标准的编码
<calebot> microcai: 你不是深爱 gb 编码么？
<iGoogle> opera的irc可以自动识别每句话的编码的。草包薇菜。
<microcai> calebot: 是啊！ 可是无力复兴啊
<cfy> microcai: 我刚才试了一下,新建的irc帐户(opera irc)是utf-8的.
<cfy> microcai: 我是debian,所以肯定是win的问题了
<microcai> cfy:  linux 下的？
<microcai> cfy: 恩。
<cfy> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> cfy: 那也是 win 的人傻逼，没有好的 irc 客户端可用。
<cfy> microcai: 嗯,表示直接忽略win,win是好是坏,我都不关心,lol
<edison0354> microcai: pidgin
<jyfl987> cfy: win坏跟我没关系 win好与我有关系
<palomino|working> huh?
<microcai> edison0354: me use pidgin/weechat/irssi
<cfy> jyfl987: 你现在转到win了?
<jyfl987> cfy: 没有
<lainme> irssi for win，win7下没用起来……
<edison0354> microcai: 你4级过了没⋯⋯
<cfy> jyfl987: 那是为啥?
<jyfl987> cfy: win好的时候 我就得关注下好在哪里 研究改进嘛
<leaveboy> edison0354: .....
<microcai> edison0354: 没。 只过了 6 ， 4 没过
<jyfl987> cfy: 不改进 不是夜郎自大么
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.........
<szsloss2> .................
<edison0354> microcai: 你竟然过了6了⋯⋯
<edison0354> microcai: 你咋过的⋯⋯
<cfy> microcai: 过了6...没过4....
<microcai> edison0354: ... ...
<microcai> edison0354:  稀里糊涂就过了
<edison0354> microcai: I和me都分不清…⋯
<cfy> microcai 不到4的425如何考6?
<microcai> edison0354: 早上起来被同学说考试的，就去了
<leaveboy> edison0354: 是不是很纠结
<lainme> edison0354: 你竟然没过？
<microcai> cfy: 不需要的啊，你被老师忽悠了吧？
<edison0354> leaveboy: 我必然过了6了啊
<metbsd> 你这烂水平也能过6 啊，哈哈
<stifler> .....
<metbsd> 开玩笑的
<szsloss2> ...............
<leaveboy> ......................
<edison0354> metbsd: 哦也～
<metbsd> just .. joking
<lainme> edison0354: 证书要看好
 * edison0354 谁7号凌晨陪我看WWDC 2011？
<edison0354> lainme: 莫非你的丢了？
<lainme> edison0354: 恩……
<edison0354> lainme: ^
<edison0354> lainme: …⋯
<lainme> edison0354: 估计搬家的时候，和英语书一起卖掉了
<szsloss2> ...................
<metbsd> WWDC是啥
<yunfei> 无法确定“cd/dvd驱动器”权限
<yunfei> 这个怎么弄
<edison0354> lainme: …⋯
<edison0354> metbsd: google
<edison0354> lainme: 你家就是西安的？
<Evanescence> 丢了国家系统你有存档啊，再说现在公司好像能查到这个记录
<szsloss2> 怎么查
<lainme> edison0354: 渭南
<calebot> 证书可以补发的吧
<lainme> calebot: 只补个证明，白纸黑字，一个公章
<edison0354> lainme: 不知道是哪里⋯⋯
<edison0354> calebot: 你们那里还有4，6级？
<calebot> edison0354: 没
 * microcai 流利的说出一口英文，谁还怀疑你的英语水平啊！ 证书是给 SB 看的。
<palomino|working> .....
 * calebot 流利的说出一句 fuck
<leaveboy> 刚刚看到一个视频,题目叫<<高中生为买IPAD2 卖掉自己右肾>>
<edison0354> calebot: ++
<edison0354> leaveboy: …⋯
<szsloss2> 这么狠
<szsloss2> /CLEAR
<szsloss2> ls
<microcai> calebot: 也行。
<iGoogle> 一口 > 一句。薇菜胜了。
 * calebot 流利的说出一口 fuck
<roylez> calebot: ...
<palomino|working> LOL , calebot
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，谢谢了，刚才 fedora 的 xorg crashed 。悲剧啊阿阿
<palomino|working> 正喝水呢，差点喷出来 , calebot
<iGoogle> 。。 calebot 你咋不干脆满口。。那肯定赢了。
<calebot> 人家老米的 fuck 只是发语词，无义
<leaveboy> 卖多少钱,知道不
<calebot> 就像咱喊个「喂～」
<leaveboy> 20,000RMB
<iGoogle> 破马别激动
<calebot> 就像咱喊个「操～」
<metbsd> 我是老米我fuck you
 * edison0354 一天晚上在家里上网，旺旺突然跳了出来窗口来对我说：“亲，我怀孕了。”哥顿时一惊，心说自己没闯什么祸吧？ 正发愣，那人又说：“明天去医院检查。” 心想你丫到底是谁，难道还要我陪你去检查，想讹我不成？正琢磨着，那人又说：“只能后天给你发货了。” 靠，原来下午在丫那里买过东西……
<calebot> if_else: 估计是 dbus 之类的垃圾崩溃了
<calebot> xorg 一般不崩的
<calebot> dbus 一天不崩个几次就不是 dbus 了
<metbsd> if_else, /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<roylez> calebot: 现在到处都搞systemd这种依赖dbus的东东，真烦。刚刚摆脱了hal，现在又都纷纷绑上dbus
<calebot> 所以不要用 systemd
<metbsd> systemd就是个垃圾
<microcai> metbsd: 垃圾中的战斗机
<metbsd> 用个ln控制runlevel
<metbsd> 可笑
<metbsd> 真是没东西玩了
<Robin> if_else: 你什么显卡？
<iGoogle> dbus多好啊
<iGoogle> 咋这都反对。。。
<microcai> dbus 再稳定点就好了
<iGoogle> 嘛事情，都可以去查dbus接口。接上用就是。
<iGoogle> 我这没觉得dbus不稳定。
<Robin> if_else:  我的Sandy Bridge 集成显卡，在 Ubuntu 11.04, Fedora 15 下，GUI界面都会死锁。intel驱动好像有问题，只能用 fbdev 驱动。
<microcai> dbus 最好集成到内核里去
<calebot> dbus 跟官老爷似的，动不动就溜班
<iGoogle> 那是evilwm导致的。 lol
<calebot> 接上还不
<calebot> 接上还不让用
<iGoogle> 没启动session啥的？
<iGoogle> 搞得某些设置连不上。
<calebot> 咱根本不用 dbus
<iGoogle> 达到evil
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> 打倒。
<calebot> 估计 linus 不会收 dbus
<roylez> calebot: 又被神打败了吧
<jyfl987> server bus
<calebot> 被神打击不可耻
<iGoogle> 啥。。 roylez
<microcai> calebot:  linus 不收有什么关系， gregkh 收就可以了。
<metbsd> linus哪天死了，这linux归谁管啊
<microcai> metbsd: 一时半会死不了
<calebot> metbsd: 慢慢找 leader 呗
<iGoogle> 知识产权嘛。 metbsd 儿子继承。
<jyfl987> 基金会代管呗
<microcai> metbsd: 他儿子？
<metbsd> 据说他儿子是搞音乐的
<jyfl987> 他用了gpl 就算他挂了 他儿子也只能改以后版本的许可 不能改之前的 那社会开个fork 继续弄不就行了
<iGoogle> metbsd: 那你去认一个干的。
 * microcai 那 linux audio 支持差的跟傻是的
<metbsd> 关我什么事啊，哈哈
<metbsd> 又不是我发布的内核
<iGoogle> metbsd: 你就是干太子了啊。
<metbsd> 我是问linus
<calebot> microcai: 那是 oss 那帮人笨嘛
<calebot> oss 当初不闭源还是一统天下的
<metbsd> iGoogle, 你美国回来的吗
<calebot> oss 闭源，大家都改用 alsa 了
<metbsd> oss其实不错的
 * microcai oss4 现在开源了，大家却不认帐了
<jyfl987> 他不开源 为何要叫 open sound system?
<calebot> microcai: 硬件支持少，软件兼容问题
<calebot> jyfl987: oracle 的sb linux 还叫啥 unbreakable 呢
 * microcai oss 现在支持内核混音，我喜欢。
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，/var/log/message 有如下日志：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86434
<metbsd> 因为他是open sound，不是Open source
<calebot> jyfl987: 名字可以随便取的嘛
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 那叫开放
<microcai> calebot:  alsa 才有软件兼容问题
<jyfl987> 闭原算什么开放
<if_else> Robin: 兄，是 ATI 的 ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<iGoogle> 小姐也闭源。也开放。 nnnd
<calebot> microcai: 大家好不容易从 oss -> alsa, 不容易再转一次 alsa -> oss
<lofwind> oss的usb支持不好。
 * microcai *BSD Solaris 现在还用的 OSS  . 所以 OSS 你不用担心软件不支持。
<calebot> adobe flash 10.3 只支持 alsa
<jyfl987> 小姐是闭腿
<lofwind> microcai: bsd和solaris没多少人当桌面用。
 * microcai alsa 可以 outout to oss 的，没任何问题
<lofwind> microcai: 比linux
<metbsd> if_else, 无故crash吗，有啥先兆
<lofwind> calebot: 不是直接用pulseaudio马？flash
 * microcai 如果你用的 alsa, flash 还是用的 alsa output to pulse ,  pulse 再  output 回  alsa , 延时更大
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你个烂家伙。乱说。又把MM吓跑了。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 是你先说的
<iGoogle> 我说的时候，很文明的。你说腿。
<lofwind> lainme是mm？
<imadper> 同志们，intel的显卡，要装什么驱动好？
<Robin> if_else: 哦。这样。明白。
 * microcai alsa 嘛时候支持内核混音了我就支持 alsa
<pocoyo> imadper: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，没有任何提示
<jyfl987> 狗屁
<imadper> pocoyo: 机器人，你又来了~
<if_else> metbsd: 之前，一天要 crash 3-4 次，上个月，升级了一次，crash 少了，一周 crash 几次而已
<calebot> 那个谁还说 fedora 稳定…
<metbsd> if_else, 原来fedora这么不稳定啊
<microcai> 在柏林墙推倒后，有一个审判东德警察的案例。法官指出：“作为警察，不执行上级命令是有罪的，但打不准是无罪的。作为一个心智健全的人，此时此刻，你有把枪口抬高一厘米的自主权（即故意打不中的自主权）。这是你应主动承担的良心义务。不能以服从命令为借口而超越一定的伦理道德底线。
 * calebot 支持 fedora, 反对小白
<if_else> metbsd: 我用 arch 基本没有遇到这种情况！
<Robin> if_else: 我家的台式电脑，ATI HD 3200 的集成显卡，好像还可以啊，开源驱动，官方驱动都还不错。
<imadper> intel的显卡装啥驱动吗要？‘
<Robin> imadper: intel的显卡就装 intel 驱动啊。开源驱动。
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 系统自带的命令行邮件客户端叫什么哪里有下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333762 系统自带的命令行邮件客户端叫什么哪里有下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 lht1111 — 2011-06-02 14:19
<imadper> Robin: xorg的？
<if_else> Robin: 兄，我现在，还没找出，是什么导致的问题！可能不是驱动吧。我用的开源的驱动
<jyfl987> ^k^: mutt?
<^k^> jyfl987, 你认为有关当局很多吗？  ㍦ 
<Robin> imadper: 是的。好像只有这个选择吧。我的台式电脑 X3100 还有笔记本 Sandy Bridge HD 3000 的，都是这个驱动。
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，刚才我发的日志，可否帮我锁定一下，crash 的原因啊阿！谢谢
<roylez> imadper: xf86-driver-intel 类似这样的名字
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 会 crash 吗？
<metbsd> if_else, 没看出啥毛病啊，dbus不足以crash
<imadper> roylez: ok，hd 3000性能在linux下不好，估计是驱动问题~
<metbsd> roylez, 你的驱动啥问题？
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，是内存吗？
<imadper> Robin: 恩，好~
<roylez> metbsd: 没问题，从来没好过
<metbsd> roylez, 怎么不好
<metbsd> if_else, 应该不是内存啊
<imadper> roylez: 主席，求教，pae内核为啥能认出这么多内存？寻址空间没有这么大呀。。。
<if_else> metbsd: 那是 dbus 程序不健壮吗？
<roylez> metbsd: glxgears 60
<imadper> roylez: 32位的指针不是只能认出2^32-1 个字节的内存吗 ?
<calebot> if_else: dbus 喜欢寻死
<microcai> imadper:  16 位指针怎么识别 1M 内存的 ？
<microcai> imadper:  想想就知道了嘛
<if_else> calebot: 兄，arch 下面既有 dbus 又有 hal ，没遇到像 fedora 这么悲剧
<jyfl987> microcai: x4k不就行了
<iGoogle> imadper: 为啥要-1
<calebot> imadper: 32位cpu都是 64位寻址的
<microcai> jyfl987: 提问的人是 imadper .
<imadper> iGoogle: 从0开始数
<metbsd> if_else, 对，DBUS有错误，主要fedora就是rhel的测试床，不稳定是正常的，稳定了每人买rhel了
<microcai> calebot: 是 36 位。
<NoIE> calebot: 请看奔腾处理器的介绍。
<iGoogle> imadper: 那就不需要-1嘛。 lol
<calebot> imadper: 内存很早就比 cpu 多了bit
<jyfl987> microcai: 提问的人肯定完全没看过汇编 连我这种看过两三天的人都了解
<imadper> calebot: 对呀,但是我们写的程序里,指针不是只有32位吗?
<microcai> jyfl987: 连我这个完全不看的都了解。所以，提问的人是 SB
<iGoogle> microcai: 你又不乖了
<jyfl987> microcai: 你完全不看么？ 额 我把你想成砍肚了
<imadper> microcai: 随你怎么说了
<roylez> iGoogle: http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/screen_shot_2010_04_01_at_4.57.10_pm.png
<calebot> 80286 就用 20bit 内存寻址了
<iGoogle> roylez: nnnd 这么慢的url也发。
<jyfl987> 16 + 4呗
<roylez> iGoogle: 英国人发给我的
<Robin> 题外话一下，如果在 windows 下你们用什么 irc client 啊？
<iGoogle> 那你顺手扁他
<microcai> iGoogle: 我打开很快
<Robin> 我现在用 chatzilla，但是没有高亮提示。
<iGoogle> 。
<microcai> Ro
<microcai> Robin: 掏钱买 Xchat
<Robin> 有直接发给我的消息，我看不到。
<metbsd> Robin, xchat，免费版
<Robin> microcai: 哦。。。我以前用 sliverx 的 xchat 。
<iGoogle> Robin: 你可以用opera
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，是代码的问题还是 fedora 编译的问题？开源的东西，源码不都一样吗？
<imadper> microcai: 不理解寻址就是sb>
<calebot> imadper: pae 软件也只能用 2GB 内存
 * iGoogle 支持 imadper 掐 microcai
<ofan> 围观...
<microcai> imadper: 提问前先自己研究
<calebot> 内核能用，软件不能用
<iGoogle> 为啥我的认了4G. calebot
<if_else> metbsd: 为何，系统稳腚性，一般是哪些因素导致的，像 arch 的软件算是比较新的了，但是问题比 fedora 要少些
<metbsd> if_else, fedora是所有linux版本里，用新东西最勤，所以问题也最多
<calebot> iGoogle: 单行程没法用 4G 吧？
<if_else> metbsd: 谢谢兄台，指点了
<microcai> if_else:  Fedora 是更新。
<iGoogle> 意思是要找一个软件，沾满4G才体现？
<microcai> if_else:  Fedora 是更加新。
<iGoogle> 那上哪里找去哦
<ofan> 腚...
<if_else> microcai: 这样啊阿！
<calebot> iGoogle: 4G 可以开两个行程各吃 2G
 * microcai 用新东西最最勤快的是 Gentoo
<ofan> 最勤快的是lfs
<if_else> microcai: 兄，你有用 gentoo 吗？
<metbsd> if_else, 稳定还是ubuntu opensuse这些
<microcai> ofan: 那是无用功。
<calebot> iGoogle: 内核认 4G, userspace 程序不认
<iGoogle> 这没理解。
<ofan> microcai: 比你gentoo勤快多了
 * microcai 这里居然还有人怀疑我用的不是 Gentoo
<jyfl987> 我表示怀疑
<iGoogle> microcai: 你哪里看得出是贱兔啊
<metbsd> 大家齐来version microcai
 * jyfl987 你是反骨仔 搞不好是arch派来的
<xiangfu`>  :(){ :|: & };:
<if_else> metbsd: 这样啊阿阿，通过问题，可以学到一些知识。这就是代价啊阿
 * microcai Fedora 15 什么时候用的 systemd ? 我去年就用上 systemd + gnome3 了
<ofan> arch党表示躺着也中枪......
<if_else> metbsd: 但是，不知问题的缘由啊阿
<calebot> microcai: 去年 gnome3 还没出
<iGoogle> arch鼻涕虫
<microcai> calebot:  懂不懂  git ？
<ofan> jyfl987: 干嘛..
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是说大家来version ofan么
<imadper> calebot: 只能识别2g?
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<Robin> 我换 xchat2  sliverx 版本来了。
<metbsd> if_else, 他们有人发现fedora的问题，然后反馈修正，继续稳定变成rhel了
<iGoogle> version？ 直接掐
<ofan> jyfl987: 你掉队了...
<imadper> calebot: 不是32位的也可以识别3个g多一点吗?
<calebot> imadper: 程序只能用 2G
 * microcai  squid 我都给折腾成 systemd socket activation了， Fedora 里的squild 还没这个功能呢！
<imadper> calebot: 哦~
<calebot> imadper: 内核可以到 64G
<if_else> metbsd: 兄，我想知道，一般软件的源码，基本一样吧。软件的稳定性，是哪些因素导致的！
<calebot> imadper: 你可以用 64G + pae 开 32个程序各吃2G
<if_else> metbsd: 编译吗？
<microcai> calebot:  Linux下程序userspace 有 3G , 不是 2G
<iGoogle> 估计去看下内存申请的全部函数，才理解？ calebot
<microcai> calebot: 别被 windows 糊涂掉。
<calebot> if_else: 代码品质就差很多
<imadper> calebot: ...没那么多内存...
<iGoogle> 扯这些没用的。不扯了
<jyfl987> 没钱买内存 nnd
<if_else> calebot: 难道，fedora 用的源码，和官方，以及其他发行版有出入？
<jyfl987> 我们去吃大户 抢ee吧
<iGoogle> 哈皮不是上次有内存多嘛
<calebot> if_else: 哦，编译选项 / 库版本 有差别
<xiangfu`> 试试你们电脑的性能     :(){ :|:& };:
<xiangfu`> 运行一下 :)
<calebot> if_else: 库 一味追新多半等于不稳定
 * edison0354 谁有实实验报告总结？
<metbsd> 别的不知道，fedora的内核改动所有版本最大
<microcai> if_else: 有
<microcai> if_else: 有 patch的
<xiangfu`> microcai:  我了解一点git
<microcai> xiangfu`: 你能使用 git 版本的软件的同时还能让包管理器继续管理那个软件么？
<microcai> xiangfu`: 只有 Gentoo 能做到
<iGoogle> microcai: 为啥不能
 * microcai xiangfu`:  emerge =gnome-shell-9999  用  9999 版本就可以了
<if_else> microcai: 这样子啊阿，那 gentoo 既然比较新，那他的源码是如何保证稳腚的，谢谢
 * microcai iGoogle Fedora 需要有人给你打包。
<xiangfu`> 没用过gentoo.
<calebot> microcai: 自己打包
<xiangfu`> 啊.你的意思是说gentoo 比fedora 好 :)
<iGoogle> git只管源码。和包嘛关系
<iGoogle> 源码目录，自己打包就是
<if_else> xiangfu`: gentoo 不是，豆瓣服务器用它吗
<xiangfu`> 我只知道, debian 有专门针对GIT打包的工具.
<xiangfu`> if_else:  我不知道,没用过gentoo.
 * microcai if_else: Fedora 的不稳定主要是开发能力不足。rpm 包本身消耗太多精力了。导致精力不能放到软件上，
<calebot> xiangfu`: 那个是用来管里打包脚本的，不是专门针对GIT打包
<ofan> 跟git毛关系
<calebot> xiangfu`: 只是用 git 管理打包脚本
<aaronyy> arch也支持git的
<xiangfu`> calebot: ? 那个脚本?
<calebot> xiangfu`: debian/ 目录
<metbsd> microcai, 那为什么centos，rhel也是rpm的，为什么稳定些？
<xiangfu`> calebot: 有工具,一些awk 什么的.
 * microcai 所有这些都没有 Gentoo 的方便和强大。
<xiangfu`> calebot: 可以直接抓git SHA
<calebot> metbsd: 都用稳定版本当然稳定
<microcai> metbsd: 你不知道多数人从搞 rhel
<iGoogle> 这薇菜瞎说一句。就躲了。看来要踢了这祸害。
<xiangfu`> 我还以为在设计GIT,搞了半天不是 :(
<metbsd> microcai, fedora的骨干也是rhel的
<microcai> metbsd:  Gentoo 以 100 人之力能做到 rhel 1000 人做不到的稳定性。
<xiangfu`> 讨论
<calebot> metbsd: 差太多鸟
<if_else> microcai: 这样啊阿，软件是 发行版开发的？不是从 gnu / 其他官方的开发社区，直接拿源码？
<microcai> if_else: gnu 那写社区的人也是 RH 的人。
<calebot> if_else: 各大 distro 都有很多补丁
<microcai> if_else: 他们多重身份。
<calebot> if_else: 要原汁原味就用 lfs
<calebot> if_else: ubuntu 都不用 glibc 了
 * microcai 要原汁原味你连 glibc 都编译不了
 * microcai 谈个 P 的 OS
<metbsd> microcai, 那rhel岂不是很无能？花了这么多钱还比不上gentoo的100个业余者
 * microcai 之间 glibc 还没有发布过一个不打不定能编译通过的 glibc 
<microcai> metbsd: 也许吧。
<calebot> metbsd: 你信他就傻了
<microcai> metbsd:  rpm 比 gentoo 的机制先天性不足
<ofan> 编译本来就不是人该做的事
 * microcai Gentoo 是自动编译的。手工编译那是 LFS那种SB 做的事情
<if_else> 各位兄台，各个发行版，把源码拿过来，要做定制性修改的！是因为这，导致的稳定性吗？
<iGoogle> 贱兔就是贱。没事编译了干嘛。
<if_else> 各位，easy 不要这么
<calebot> if_else: 新版+新补丁，能稳定才有鬼了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 冬天取暖用
<calebot> if_else: rhel 那都是千锤百炼的，当然稳定
<metbsd> gentoo就是一个屁大的东西也要大做文章来编译
 * microcai rhel 的稳定性在 Gentoo 前就是一个笑话
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 这倒是，比这 calebot 搞那bitcoin强
<calebot> bitcoin 产生的热能应该比较高
<iGoogle> 2个不懂节约能源的家伙。
<calebot> 还能赚钱
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 额 bitcoin产出也还行阿 1btc ~= 7usd呢
<metbsd> rhel suse都是企业级别，gentoo, arch这些就是玩玩性质
<roylez> iGoogle: 你雷几个人给我看看，太无聊了
<calebot> 一举两得一石二鸟一箭双雕啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 你产出多少btc了？
<imadper> calebot: 赚不到吧?够电费吗?
 * microcai Fedora 是既是上游又是发行版。 gnome3 有多少 Fedora 的人在开发啊！
<iGoogle> roylez: 我一直在说。还不够/
 * microcai 这些你们 ubuntuer 是不能理解的
<roylez> iGoogle: 不够雷
<iGoogle> 那你上。我围观下
<microcai> metbsd: 不知道有多少企业在用 Gentoo 呢！
<calebot> imadper: 房租包电费
<xiangfu`> jyfl987:  现在是 $9 = 1Bitcoin
<microcai> metbsd: 起码Google 用的就是 Gentoo.
<imadper> calebot: 卖电去吧...
<calebot> microcai: google 用的 ubuntu
<jyfl987> gg
<calebot> microcai: 表瞎说
<microcai> metbsd: 要不然他们手工编译？累死
<jyfl987> xiangfu`: 那之前挖矿的人赚死了
<ofan> google用的windows和mac
<microcai> calebot: 你看的是表现
<imadper> jyfl987: hf
<iGoogle> google只用windows
<microcai> calebot: google 的集群用的就是  Gentoo
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: 是
<jyfl987> 这肯定会刺激btc的使用的 到时候btc汇率还要上升
<edison0354> jyfl987: 看到你的gtalk签名，我就想到了我们高中一个同学，考试的时候，茕茕孑立，4个字全写错了……
<jyfl987> 可惜我没钱挖矿
<microcai> calebot: 全自动编译+全自动部署
<jyfl987> edison0354: lol
<aaronyy> chromeos就是用gentoo的
<microcai> calebot: 用 mac 的只是员工吧，那是员工行为。
<metbsd> gentoo没有支持服务,对于企业来讲没有保障
<ofan> 用gentoo.. 电费都不够你编译的
 * microcai Google 不需要支持，他们自己支持自己。所以用 Gentoo ,好处是自动定制。
<netsnail> ofan:服务器软件能有多少啊
<netsnail> 又不是桌面
<jyfl987> xiangfu`: 你有开工挖矿么
<aaronyy> 机器再多也只要编译一遍阿
<ofan> netsnail: 有多少??
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: no
<jyfl987> 我感觉btc在中国更有意义阿
<iGoogle> 扯有用的吧。@
<jyfl987> 搞一些秘密支付什么的
 * microcai 用电费喷 Gentoo 的我都无视。
<jyfl987> 比如资助异议分子
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: not my point. my point is make bitcoin working in ben nanonote first :)
<jyfl987> 就用btc这种方式
<netsnail> ofan: gentoo支持远程编译后安装
<microcai> jyfl987: 超市不用 btc , 你都活不下去
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: GFW 会出动的.
<jyfl987> xiangfu`: 额 这个太扯了 你先解决快速访问网络问题
<netsnail> 安装到一台机器跟几百台机器没什么区别
<netsnail> 只要复制就行了
<calebot> microcai: 卖 btc 就有现金了
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: :) I already start.
<microcai> calebot:  ？！
<ofan> netsnail: 那还是gentoo? gentooer不都喜欢在自己机器上编译么
<xiangfu`> ben nanonote : bitcoin wallet
<microcai> calebot: 那看来我也开始研究 btc 好了。可以向谁卖？
<calebot> microcai: btc 可以和现金汇兑的
<ofan> netsnail: 远程编译还不如玩arch..
<jyfl987> xiangfu`: 这个我不听你忽悠 日本人那个sd 网卡跟nn一样价钱 额
<ofan> arch有abs
<iGoogle> 编译出个钱来，再说。
<xiangfu`> 台湾
 * microcai 你们忘记了 Gentoo 的王牌，定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！定制！！！！
<aaronyy> arch定制功能比gentoo差很多阿
<netsnail> ofan: arch太新不稳定
<metbsd> 定制甚么玩意
 * microcai 所以需要傻瓜操作的都不喜欢 Gentoo ,需要定制的都得用 Gentoo
<netsnail> 可定制性完全不如gentoo
<iGoogle> 都是别人的软件，编译个啥劲头。 nnnnd
<if_else> netsnail: 兄，我之前 在 hzlug 活动，听说 gentoo 找个母鸡编译的
<ofan> 定制个蛋哦..
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: we have to start. can not wait network. who know when the next device come up.
<aaronyy> arch软件更新确实快
 * microcai 你用的 Fedora , 是开发者所想的 Fedora , 你用的 Gentoo , 是自己所要的 Gentoo
 * microcai 没有选择权的人是不能理解定制的含义的。
<aaronyy> gentoo感觉比debian都慢了
<calebot> 是被 ebuild 限制的 gentoo
<metbsd> 选择太多也等于没有选择
<tenzu> edison0354: 我会直接用OSX的
<iGoogle> microcai: 用fvwm定制，才是真的定制。软件定制个屁。
<microcai> metbsd: SB
<jyfl987> xiangfu`: 其实支持usb host otg什么的就可以了 插个3G卡 不就ok了
<calebot> lfser 笑而不语
<metbsd> 选择太多=缺乏标准和规范
 * microcai fvwm 那是低级的定制
<iGoogle> 你定制出了啥。
 * microcai ./configure --XX 里定制才是高级的定制。 
<metbsd> 所以gentoo=乱七八糟
<iGoogle> 你的机器多了功能？
 * microcai 我定制出了没有  .la 文件的系统。
<ofan> 觉得调几个编译选项就算定制的都是傻蛋
<netsnail> 多玩玩就知道了
<microcai> ofan: 那你傻蛋都不如。
<aaronyy> 像chromeos这样的就是高级定制了阿
<metbsd> gentoo就是傻瓜用的
<xiangfu`> configurea.ac makefile.am 更高级
<iGoogle> 编译半天，里面写了些什么，都不知道。
<calebot> 写代码才是高级定制
<microcai> xiangfu`:  ebuild 也可以定制  configurea.ac makefile.am
<calebot> 自己的内核，自己的OS
<xiangfu`> direct modify change the *.c *.h 更高级 :) (我是娱乐,不参与讨论)
<if_else> 各位，君子动手，不懂粗口啊阿阿
<roylez> shut the fuck up and code
<microcai>  calebot ebuild 可以方便的让自己的代码融入 OS
<calebot> 自己的bios, 自己的cpu, 自己的内核，自己的OS
<iGoogle> 恩。自己去写自己的系统，再编译。这才要表扬
<xiangfu`> calebot: there is one. name Milkymist
<metbsd> 不用电脑才是高级定制
<netsnail> 强人自己lfs
<netsnail> 吧
<xiangfu`> calebot: Sebastien write CPU, OS, Software all of them
<iGoogle> 打倒薇菜先
 * microcai 所有这些定制，Gentoo 都可以协助你，而不是 rpm 那样限制你。
<imadper> calebot: 自己炼铜去做导线..
<xiangfu`> 哈哈
<ofan> microcai: 你的那点定制能力还不如学学动态语言
<calebot> google "homebrew cpu"
 * microcai Gentoo 定制性好，而且鼓励你定制，协助你定制。
<xiangfu`> 采矿,搞点 硅 出来
 * microcai 不是处处设置门槛让你定制难
<calebot> 所以说，有趣的事那么多，没必要啥都自己瞎搞
<aaronyy> 不过现在用gentoo的人太少，软件更新是在太慢了
<metbsd> rpm就意味下载解压就能用，还解决了依赖问题，gentoo就是装个firefox, make install, 一个礼拜以后才能用
<calebot> 美女不用自己生
<iGoogle> calebot: ...
<calebot> 捡现成的美女才是王道！
<microcai>  /me metbsd你在用  386  me ?!
<iGoogle> 这理论扯得远啊
<jyfl987> 话说用forth实现syscall那一套字应该很有趣的
<netsnail> aaronyy: 可以试试~x86
<microcai> aaronyy:  x86 稳定性比 rhel , ~x86 更新速度 比 arch
<xiangfu`> http://www.homebrewcpu.com/ <--- COOL
<metbsd> 从来没写过一行代码，还动不动就编译，就混充老师傅
<metbsd> 有又不是编译自己的
 * microcai metbsd这里就你没写过代码。
<metbsd> 我不写，所以我用编译好的软件包，省时省力
<iGoogle> 错了。 ^k^从来不写代码。那傻bot
<iGoogle> lol
<jyfl987> metbsd: 一个礼拜？额 你用的是gprs上网 + 386吧
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 它偶尔人基合一
 * microcai 懒人是不能理解 Gentoo 的， 就像 windowser 不能理解 linuxer
<calebot> 效法 Fabrice Bellard 大神吧，写 qemu / jslinux
<iGoogle> 那落后了。我前几年就是这么玩的。
<metbsd> 那编译openoffice或kde吧,估计有的等了
<roylez> Building boot image on cloned disk.
<roylez> Error opening disk: There is an input or output error.
<calebot> 懒人才用 gentoo, 勤奋的都用 lfs
<microcai> metbsd: 我就编译了 OOo 了， 5个小时不到。
<microcai> calebot: 那是属于傻勤奋。
<iGoogle> calebot: 勤奋的，都出去挣钱了。等你在这里宅啊。
<jyfl987> calebot: lfs照着指南做也好无聊 做过一次再也懒得动了 除非你给我个i7 cpu
<metbsd> 那些说定制优化了多少的人，都是自己骗自己
<metbsd> 都是玩电脑而不是用电脑
<ofan> metbsd: 跟他们说也没用的,都死心眼
<netsnail> 每个人理解不同，何必纠结呢
 * microcai 聪明的懒人用 Gentoo, 一般懒人用 ubuntu , 勤快的人， 如果智商有问题，一般用 lfs. 智商如果没问题，还是 Gentoo /
<iGoogle> microcai: 你浪费了5小时的荷尔蒙。
<calebot> 各找各自喜欢玩的呗
<iGoogle> 。。。
<palomino|working> lol , microcai
<metbsd> 操作系统只是连接软件和人，没那么玄乎
<iGoogle> calebot: 你被打击了
<microcai> iGoogle: 我睡觉去。 emerge openoffice && poweroff
<metbsd> 关键还是要看使用者和软件
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<calebot> iGoogle: 被狗咬又没啥
<palomino|working> what..
<imadper> metbsd: 操作系统不是连接硬件和其他软件的吗?
<iGoogle> microcai: 薇菜，你难道用root登录的？
<jyfl987> 玄之又玄 数据结构
<roylez> palomino|working: 打个招呼神清气爽
<calebot> 人生就是一连串的折腾
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
 * microcai 套套只是连接 JJ 和MM , 没必要挑选，用路边捡的就能用了。是吧 metbsd ?
<calebot> 道可道，非常道，名可名，非常名
<iGoogle> 破马最老实了。nnnnd 用win7
<metbsd> imadper, 还需要软件吧
<microcai> iGoogle: emerge 的时候自然是要 su 的
<calebot> 不瞎折腾的，谁还来用 linux 哦
<aaronyy> win7确实比较好阿
 * imadper 难道还要自己定制个套套?
<calebot> 出现在这里的，99% 喜欢瞎折腾
<jyfl987> calebot: 老子这两句害了几千年
<metbsd> 要是你愿意，你可以用保鲜膜代替的
<iGoogle> microcai: 你用 &&就不对
<roylez> palomino|working: nnnd，alt_disk_copy 失败2次了
<microcai> iGoogle:  ???
<ofan> 折腾自己也就算了,出来连别人也折腾就不对了
<microcai> iGoogle: 为何？
<metbsd> 他意思应该用；
<iGoogle> 可能不关机啊。 microcai
<iGoogle> 这还要说啊
 * microcai 我就那么一打。一般我是用的 ;  .. 万一编译失败可就浪费了。
<lofwind> 折腾鬼好多阿。
<calebot> 写代码就像练功练法术啊
<iGoogle> 你看，又转了
<palomino|working> 那是啥.. , roylez
<aaronyy> win7好像没有什么好的irc软件
<roylez> palomino|working: aix切sanboot
<palomino|working> aix.......
<palomino|working> 好高级
<calebot> 大神等级都是创造规则、开辟一方天地的（写OS）
<calebot> 低等一点的大神写 libc
<jyfl987> calebot: 那应该是玩fpga的吧
<calebot> 再低等一点的写 glib 啥的
<microcai> calebot: 写 OS 的都是码农。 创造 OS 的才是大神。
<jyfl987> 给码农发工资的才是大神 你们都错了
<calebot> 所以我们要努力变大神
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<roylez> jyfl987: palomino|working 和 iGoogle 都是神
<jyfl987> 码农做什么 是要受发工资的人控制的 所以他才是创造规则的人
<microcai> jyfl987: ... ...
<palomino|working> ......... , roylez
<xiangfu`> 那 收税的是...
<iGoogle> palomino|working: roylez 又来这套。你丫丫插他
 * microcai 发工资的人，做什么出钱还受气。
<netsnail> 收电费的也是
<roylez> palomino|working: 马神
<jyfl987> 收税的住在33天外离恨宫的祖师爷级的人物
<palomino|working> ...
<jyfl987> 连大神都对他们一筹莫展 叫你交就得交
 * palomino|working 败了
<xiangfu`> jyfl987: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 。
<microcai> jyfl987: 收税的只是数钱的。
<jyfl987> 而且可以凭空立个名目让你交 所谓的 有生于无阿
<calebot> 大神linus都移民米国N年了
 * microcai 花税的才是。
<imadper> 党妈才是神
<microcai> imadper:  +1x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<calebot> 所以实体翻墙才是王道
<jyfl987> 九九归一 万物皆税
<iGoogle> 分子传真吧。
<jyfl987> 万税万税万万税
<calebot> 一生二、二生三、三生万税
 * microcai 居然用  74ls 搭建 CPU？！ 我以前用  74ls 搭建 SRAM 过
<calebot> 太极生两仪，两仪生四象，四象生八卦，八卦生万税
<imadper> ............
<netsnail> 湿人
 * jyfl987 起初 神说要有印花税 于是就有了印花税 后来神又说要有燃油附加费 于是就有了燃油附加费
<xiangfu`> 都看过
<xiangfu`> 果然.
<imadper> jyfl987: 听说现在北京打车都贵了 ...
<calebot> 言出法随，万物皆税
<imadper> jyfl987: 是真的不?
<roylez> jyfl987: 天朝法律规定的税只有三种好不好？剩下的都是写在条例里面的...
<xiangfu`> imadper:  +2 块了
<palomino|working> 天津从6.1起也+1了
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有吧
<imadper> xiangfu`: 那还好...可以接受~
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你在天津阿
 * microcai 为何不抗税？！！！！
<imadper> jyfl987: 不知道,我上次回去的时候还正常...
<jyfl987> roylez: 这也税， 那也税，到处税？
<palomino|working> 是阿 , roylez
<calebot> 税税平安
<calebot> 能税就是福
 * microcai fucking tax!
<calebot> 天增税月人增瘦
<roylez> palomino|working: 给我捎个大麻花，要50斤的那种
<palomino|working> = =
<imadper> ...
<palomino|working> 忒大了
<imadper> 其实包子比麻花好吃
<NoIE> 瘦肉精？
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 狗不理包子多难吃阿
<iGoogle> 掺水油。。。
<palomino|working> 天津人才不吃那
<iGoogle> 超
<palomino|working> 还不如路边包子铺的。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 就是要加水的...
<iGoogle> 那巨大的那种？ palomino|working
<iGoogle> imadper: ..
<palomino|working> ?_? , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 你骑单车的？ imadper
<jyfl987> roylez: 天朝不让种大麻阿
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 说狗不理包子呢。是那种巨大的？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你一个大男人 要花干嘛？ 而且还要50斤
<imadper> iGoogle: 不骑,车子被偷了两辆了...不敢买了...
<palomino|working> 不大
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<iGoogle> 。小时候，别人带过。记得巨大。 palomino|working
<roylez> iGoogle: 不是，是肥肉海鲜汤包
<roylez> palomino|working: 终于切好了sanboot
<palomino|working> ....... , iGoogle
<jyfl987> imadper: 你买个老式载重车 不要上锁 上锁是对偷车贼的藐视 会诱发他的开锁瘾的
<palomino|working> 小时候看着肯定大 , iGoogle
<xiangfu`> iGoogle:  但是,你现在长大了啊.
 * jyfl987 想不到主席好大麻 以后得移民荷兰阿
<xiangfu`> 可能看着没就那么大了.
<palomino|working> 我还记得小时候幼儿园吃的大饺子俩手抱着 , iGoogle
 * jyfl987 荷兰不行 河南也行
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<iGoogle> 没比较啊。本地的都小。 nnnd
<palomino|working> 其实就跟一般饺子差不多大 , iGoogle
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不要移民加拿大么
<roylez> palomino|working: 马蹄子不好使阿，拿东西总不得捧着
<xiangfu`> 我喜欢这个频道, 从 gentoo 到 税 再到包子 :)
<iGoogle> .难道狗不理也早就转方向了。
<jyfl987> ofan: 是想阿
<jyfl987> ofan: 你有门路？
<ofan> 最近一直都吃肉包阿...
<ofan> jyfl987: 投资阿
<iGoogle> 顾大虫的包子
<roylez> iGoogle: 人肉好，没尝过鲜...
<jyfl987> ofan: 去 哪里有钱投资？
<jyfl987> 抢银行还没钱买火箭筒呢
<adam8157> 好热闹啊...
<iGoogle> roylez: 你又不是没啃过，别不承认。
<alpha1989> hi ,all
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 傻子抢银行，才要火箭筒。
<roylez> iGoogle: 很可惜，没
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不说那啥农业移民
<iGoogle> roylez: 你肯定啃过你lp
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 不用火箭头 难道学那傻子用榔头阿？
<alpha1989> 谁会下围棋？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没lp了
<iGoogle> 没吃进去而已。 roylez
<ofan> jyfl987: 话说听说过在欧洲种地种的好移民了的
<jyfl987> ofan: 农业移民也需要3万加元去买个农场阿
 * adam8157 .......
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不你借我3w加元？ 3w加元我还是还得起的
<alpha1989> roylez: 主席你是嚼。。不是啃
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以贷款麻
<jyfl987> 最好给我买个单程机票
<pityonline> adam8157: 上班聊天方便啊？
<iGoogle> 。 这谁啊。
<jyfl987> ofan: 这不是问你老搞民间借贷么
<adam8157> pityonline: 好像没啥 呵呵
<pityonline> ad
<pityonline> adam8157: 你们那工作环境随意吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 我穿的短裤, 有短袖短裤人字拖的...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我靠！羡煞旁人啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不一起凑钱买个农场耕作？ 反正那个大得很 足够吃的了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我要是个女的就方便了
<ofan> jyfl987: 咋了.. 现在还有谁不贷个款的
<adam8157> pityonline: 什么情况?
<ofan> jyfl987: 你研究好政策了么? 外国人能直接开农场??
<pityonline> adam8157: 我们这不能穿得随便，女士除外
<ofan> jyfl987: 如果都调查好了,我就有兴趣入股 lol
<jyfl987> ofan: 加拿大农业移民的途径之一就是买个农场 然后可以以耕作为由每年申请最多10个月的签证去耕作 然后连续两年后 可以申请由省政府担保的农业移民
<adam8157> pityonline: 呵呵, 我第一天来的时候就特不见外的穿了短裤, 然后...有点冷...
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然 有钱可以直接买个大农场 雇用人搞经营 那就直接移民了
<alpha1989> 哦= =这也行么？一个农场多贵啊？
<jyfl987> 不贵 3w-10w的都有 我是看那个待售农场的资料的
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，现在都开了空调了
<alpha1989> 我们组团吧?
<iGoogle> 本集团公司规定，上班不能传短裤的。
 * pityonline 唉，俺们屋热啊
<jyfl987> 有个3w的 带个湖的真不错 才3w加元 老子一个破房子比这还贵 nnd
<iGoogle> ç©¿
<alpha1989> jyfl987: 这么便宜？你确定？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不能吧,你以什么身份去买农场?
<jyfl987> alpha1989: 当然了 他们又不是为了赚钱卖地 是招人开垦 再说了 考虑到加拿大的人口 这很正常阿
<jyfl987> ofan: 就外国人阿
<alpha1989> 暂时不会种田= =
<ofan> jyfl987:...
<jyfl987> 额 都是开机器
<alpha1989> 那边要机械化吧？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你定的规矩?
<jyfl987> 你那上百公顷的地 不机械化搞个p
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 这轮不到你的。阿三都没蜂拥而去。
<jyfl987> 我打算种竹子看看
<iGoogle> adam8157: 集团规定
<alpha1989> 种不了的
<ofan> jyfl987: 如果谁都能买,加国不就成万国牌的了....
<alpha1989> jyfl987: 生物白念了？
<jyfl987> 弄竹笋卖给华人餐厅 拿竹子来加工竹艺
<iGoogle> ofan:  jyfl987 头脑简单的。
<jyfl987> alpha1989: 中科院搞了一种竹子可以耐寒
<alpha1989> jyfl987: 没批量吧= =再说加国未必肯让你带竹子进去
<alpha1989> 除非你顺带一只熊猫
<calebot> iGoogle: 小蜜能穿短裙就行
<jyfl987> alpha1989: 这个就不知道了 不过竹子也算不上入侵物种 不会禁吧
<iGoogle> calebot: 按照规定，可以空档。
<jyfl987> ofan: 加拿大农场主自雇移民这个更狠 全家都可以移民过去 而且对英语无要求 当然钱也要花得多了
<calebot> 没种下去之前谁知道是不是入侵物种
<jyfl987> calebot: 但竹子好种阿
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你这都懂，你是马农啊。
<jyfl987> 加拿大魁北克省农业投资移民简介 没有学历，外文，年龄，农业工作经历限制。   如果您不喜欢讲法语的魁北克，你可以居住加拿大其他地方。最低资产要求35万加元， 投资最少10万加元。
<ofan> jyfl987: 花大钱就是投资移民了,不种地都能去
<vzever> 推荐本javascript的优秀教程先
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在还有赴加拿大农业工人招聘 走这个途径先去工作个几年也不错
<palomino|working> 这得会开拖拉机吧
<alpha1989> jyfl987: 35万加元折合多少RMB?
 * microcai 看这些花钱买人权的人，纠结ing
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 给我10w吧。我给你工作。
<ofan> jyfl987: 小心去了被当黑工...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你在国内不是黑工么 额
<alpha1989> 都黑工
<ofan> jyfl987: 有很多出国劳务的,可以直接跟国外的企业签合同
<alpha1989> 有谁不是黑工的出来吼下？
<jyfl987> 我真想出国劳务
<jyfl987> 给得钱少没关系 只要不是奴工就行了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我说的是那种像努力一样的...
<ofan> 奴隶
 * imadper 你们连接的上firefox的同步服务器不?
<roylez> imadper: 可以
<alpha1989> imadper: 好像行吧？
<jyfl987> 加拿大吸引外国农民开发边远地区
<alpha1989> 你挂了？
<imadper> roylez: ...额..
<imadper> roylez: 教育网,不行了...
<alpha1989> 惨...
<imadper> alpha1989: 恩,可能是我是教育网的问题
<roylez> imadper: o....局域网中的局域网
<imadper> alpha1989: 不仅如此,我连插件搜索都不行,不光我,同学的也不行...
<jyfl987> http://ibb7.ibb.gov/farmers/pages/november02/07.htm  ofan这里有提到移民的一些问题 不过我觉得这些可以靠卫星互联网解决
<imadper> roylez: 是呀....
<jyfl987> 就是听说加国通信比贵国还黑 额
<jyfl987> 据马尼托巴省政府介绍，来自波斯尼亚和阿根廷等地的新移民在马尼托巴各地相继建立了自己的小社区，生活比较活跃，吸引了越来越多本族裔的新移民到当地定 居。当地政府希望，华人也能在那里建立自己的社区，从而吸引中国人前去定居。但苗羽欣表示，和她一起去考察的几位中国人都对是否移民到马尼托巴表示犹豫
<iGoogle> lerosua: deng还记得不。
<roylez> imadper: 挂上代理再试插件搜索呢？
 * imadper 大中华局域网什么时候建立?期待加入大中华局域网!!!
<xiangfu`> 听说胡正失踪了.(stardict 作者)
<imadper> roylez: 恩,我先开代理吧...悲剧...
<jyfl987> 加拿大移民部长科德尔近来宣布了一项，鼓励新移民到边远地区定居的计划，希望缓解这些地区劳动力严重不足的局面。这一计划的核心内容是，根据各省的不同需 要，由移民申请人和所要定居的省份及移民部三方签订合约，规定申请人以工作签证的方式进入加拿大，在指定省份定居五年。在此期间不能迁居，五年期满可以申 请移民，一旦获准，å
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不你们几个凑点机票钱给我 我找个年假去考察下
<microcai> jyfl987: ??? 真的 ？？？？
<microcai> jyfl987: 详细点的有没有？
<alpha1989> 挂机挂机
<ofan> jyfl987: ...这个也要凑?
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以签旅游签证去.. 机票钱还没有么?
<jyfl987> ofan: 你们给我凑点 我自己掏点
<jyfl987> 我对自然风光是没兴趣的 要旅游不会去那
<sheshark> jyfl987: 你还是走阿拉斯加走过去吧
<jyfl987> sheshark: 那还要过境俄罗斯 危险
<ofan> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> 看来我要加强英语学习了 争取30岁以前出去
<jyfl987> 到时候去了那里 再把你们雇用了去 做程序员
<jiero> jyfl987: 加油
<jiero> 哈哈。
<ofan> jyfl987: 还不如去种地..
<vzever> ^_^
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键是要去确认他那里地可以种什么东西 还有能不能通网络 这两个一定要搞清楚
<calebot> 网络肯定能
<jyfl987> 如果什么都不好种 是没高头的 如果网络通不了 那就更没法活了
<jyfl987> calebot: 高速呢
<calebot> 去种地还想上网？
<jyfl987> calebot: 你有空帮我们去那走一趟？
<jyfl987> calebot:  农场主又不是这里的农民
<jyfl987> 可以研究农业机械自动化
 * microcai 宁做米国够，不做天朝人, 诶，悲哀的社会
<jyfl987> 给农业机械装单片机控制  在家里遥控指挥耕作
<jyfl987> 还可以加视频 连上互联网 让全球的技术爱好者都来玩
<microcai> jyfl987: 我可以研究这个。有人资助就好了
<jyfl987> microcai: 是阿 单片机不贵 农业机械贵 不过现在趋势都是机械肯定要加那些电子控制到 就看厂商开放不开放了
<jyfl987> 你看索尼的那个汽车刹车就是单片机控制的了 上次固件有问题 还招回了
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在已经很发达了.. 拖拉机都自动化了
<jyfl987> ofan: 无线遥控的还没普及吧
<iGoogle> 烂疼猪。 tenzu 说啥呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 卫星遥控拖拉机?
<jyfl987> ofan: 那倒不用 走无线电遥控阿
<iGoogle> 知道CAN不。认识单片机，就想飞天啊。
<jyfl987> 你除了打击人还能干嘛 你也就烂在湖南了
<iGoogle> 你想说说知道多少
<^k^> 新⇨ 编译或打包 • autotools工具生成 makefile文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333768 在最后运行configure的时候报错: configure: error: cannot find sources (Asmlib.cpp BassDesign.cpp Buff.cpp ChromeDesign.cpp ClastersTables.cpp CodeBook.cpp DSPLib.cpp fdir.cpp Footprint.cpp GenreDef.cpp snd_frm.cpp TempoDesign.cpp ToneDesign.cpp Watemark.cpp WaveMediaFile.cpp WaveMediaMP3.cpp WaveMed ...
<jyfl987> 干你p事
<iGoogle> 。。那就是吹牛罗。
<jyfl987> 那就算我吹牛好了
 * jyfl987 冢中枯骨
<gebjgd> 怎么我装了catalyst还是这么慢
<gebjgd> 日的
<iGoogle> 不是有网络嘛。比去当农民强啊。
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 俄。你今天出来了
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 今天休息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, catalyst的效率也不咋地
<jiero> 吹牛也可以打草稿的
<jyfl987> 那是农场主 和农业工人 和我们这的农民又不是一个概念
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 拖动的时候慢
<jiero> jyfl987: 但是要上网就是要卫星了
<jiero> 超级贵的
<jiero> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 总比开源的好吧
<jyfl987> jiero: 边远地区 只能如此了 所以要考虑 看看当地政府有没有光纤计划
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎是半斤八两
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不一定
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ATI的玩游戏开Compiz用开源驱动比闭源的速度快的好多呢
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<jiero> Phoronix测试过
<netsnail> ati的开源老有bug
<jiero> jyfl987: 政府要有钱才行
<jyfl987> jiero: 也是 老外的政府和我们不一样 穷
<gebjgd> jiero, alvin_rxg 日的，那我在折腾回开源的？
<sheshark> 将来的人一生的大部分时间都是对着电脑度过的，这还算幸运的
<jiero> gebjgd: 不一定呃。看具体型号了
<jiero> gebjgd: 相当复杂的感觉。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9804
<jyfl987> 我觉得奇怪 rms为何不号召一帮人去建个 gnu社区什么的
<alpha080> jyfl987: 有手机信号就行了
<jyfl987> alpha080: 那个上网太慢了
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不知道啊。只是看过评测了
<alpha080> 偶尔上下就好
<calebot> jyfl987: 建社区做毛？
<sheshark> 不知道rms来不来这个irc
<jiero> RMS不来，他是提倡纯英语的
<sheshark> jiero: 去别的频道
<sheshark> 比如#ubuntu-en
<edison0354> sheshark: 他又不认识中文⋯⋯
<sheshark> edison0354: 我是指去别的英文频道
<edison0354> sheshark: 哦
<jiero> sheshark: 他想干什么就干什么——我觉得他肯定隐身去。
<sheshark> 我就不信他不是一天几个小时呆网上
<jiero> sheshark: 你是女的？
<ofan> 她鲨
<sheshark> jiero: 不是，男的
<jiero> 现在强力推荐Firefox主题 Tango，看起来真亲切 :D
<jiero> Tangofox
<jiero> 不是tango
<sheshark> jiero: ubuntu下chromium明显比firefox耗资源小，而且快
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> sheshark: 但是chromium使用不爽。
<tenzu> iGoogle: ？？
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼
<sheshark> jiero: 我没怎麽用过firefox，只用过ie和chromium
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> tenzu: 我下线了。
<tenzu> jiero: 慢走不送啊
<jiero> sheshark: 我没怎么用过IE
<jiero> sheshark: 以Opera起步的的
<sheshark> opera耗资源比ie要多
<flay> ..
<tenzu> chrome为啥进程这么多？
<vzever> 分担风险
<sheshark> 做什么都有压力
<sheshark> 唉，还是死了好
<sheshark> 就算腰缠万贯也有压力
<sheshark> 盛大不行了，看新闻有感
<yq-ysy> 哪位高手有空的，请帮忙勘误和校对《Pyhton 3.2官方简明教程》的翻译，已翻译了4页，全部仅14页 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Python_%E5%AE%98%E6%96%B9%E7%AE%80%E6%98%8E%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python 官方简明教程 - Ubuntu中文
<xiangfu`> 有人有这个键盘吗? http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/8193
<sheshark> xiangfu`: 你想买？
<edison0354> tenzu: 每个extension,plugin,tab独立一个进程
<tenzu> edison0354: 5个extensions，开一个tab，不下20个进程
<edison0354> tenzu: 你shift+esc看看进程管理器呗
<edison0354> tenzu: gpu一类的也是进程⋯⋯
<tenzu> edison0354: htop看的。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 我说你用chrome自带那个任务管理器
<tenzu> edison0354: 算了，不会
<edison0354> tenzu: 小扳手下面，自己看⋯⋯
<pityonline> tenzu: 转战 chrome 了？
<tenzu> edison0354: 总共9个
<tenzu> pityonline: 嗯嗯，因为习惯了vimium的操作
<edison0354> tenzu: 哦
<i_back> 囧， #chinese 是马来西亚人 创立的
<pityonline> tenzu: 给 chrome 也装了 vimium 插件？
<i_back> pendatecyl才是王者
<tenzu> pityonline: 对啊，linux里，mac OS里都是这么用的
<pityonline> tenzu: 高级
<tenzu> pityonline: 挺好用的，很顺手
<tenzu> pityonline: 最早是因为mac里按鼠标不方便，就找到了vimium
<pityonline> tenzu: 我对 vim 啥的还没入门
<tenzu> pityonline: 入门了上瘾，嗯嗯
<metbsd> vim就一个编译器，直接emacs
<pityonline> metbsd: 操作系统我已经有了……
<sheshark> http://www.donews.com/net/201106/488756.shtm
<zhou> 我是新来的，想请教一下有一个模仿mac风格的桌面应用程序是什么？看起来很好看。
<NoIE> 去 look-gnome 上看看。
<zhou> 就是在桌面的最下方或最上方的一个应用程序条
<zhou> 是和我说吗？
<zhou> 谢谢，我去看看
<NoIE> zhou: 搜索一下Cairo-Dock 。
<NoIE> 我在 Ubuntu 软件中心当中看到了一个 CrossOver (Trial) ，点击以后，看到显示 “US$ 0.00   购买... ”
<zhou> 好的，我去看看
<NoIE> 这是怎么回事？
<pityonline> 请问：GIMP 里如何对图片某处画个圈，并在旁边用个箭头指示，写上注释？
<calebot> NoIE: 测试版啊
<NoIE> calebot: 会是免费的吗？
<leizhicheng> 大家下午好～
<leizhicheng> :-D
<metbsd> NoIE, ub卖广告赚钱呗
<NoIE> metbsd: 听上去事件好事情。
<roylez> pityonline: 选圆圈，stroke path
<pityonline> roylez: 啥叫 stroke path，怎么操作？
<roylez> pityonline: 没办法跟你细说阿，现在上班呢
<pityonline> roylez: 我乱画了，只是在需要注意的地方标记了加色的选区
<pityonline> roylez: 仍然谢谢你
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 大家都用什么软件写文档、演示文档。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333784 几乎没有怎么用过ooffice.最近写论文，写得伤心，跟WPS/MsOffice不兼容，而且速度还慢得要死。 不仅是DOC，就是office自己的文档格式也很慢，特别是ooffice的演示文档sxi/odp更是如蜗牛一般！ 还是感觉WPS最棒，只可 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 果然
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开源的比闭源驱动还快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在用gnome3
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<calebot> gebjgd: ati/amd?
<dream1986> 新一点的显卡开源驱动差了好多，基本没3D
 * edison0354 睡眠的拼音是shuimian，失眠是shimian，所以失眠是因为少了u。
<dream1986> 我在一台老电脑上用的开源驱动，去年买了一台新电脑就用的官方驱动
<gebjgd> calebot, 3A平台
<jyfl987> 现在对linux友好的显卡是哪家的
<gebjgd> calebot, 上网本
<edison0354> jyfl987: AMD?
 * edison0354 同样是想买ipad，大学生就懂得捐精，高中生就只会卖肾，没文化真可怕！
<calebot> jyfl987: 都友好
<leaveboy> N卡
<dream1986> n卡
<naked8> any adults movie?
<dream1986> 我A卡fedora15都用不起来，一会就花一次屏
<dream1986> 用ubuntu就没问题
<ofan> edison0354: 哪有捐精的
<edison0354> ofan: 帝都有，你们那里不知道，要去好几次，一共给3K大洋
<ofan> edison0354: 3k??
<edison0354> ofan: 嗯，咋了？嫌少？
<ofan> edison0354: '一共'是啥意思
<leaveboy> naked8: <<教室门>>
<edison0354> ofan: 是要分好几次捐的
<edison0354> ofan: 你去查查就知道了
<ofan> edison0354: .....果然
<gebjgd> edison0354, 还有女护士帮你？
<edison0354> ofan: 咋了？你有同学去的？
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯
<yuhuayang07> 大家对win8有兴趣没？
<ofan> edison0354: 没阿
<edison0354> yuhuayang07: …⋯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉字体渲染弄的很牛比
<ofan> edison0354: 只是怀疑国内有没有
<edison0354> ofan: 额，那果然啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我截图给你
<edison0354> ofan: 反正帝都有⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<calebot> 各国都有
<ofan> edison0354: 要是1次3K估计都会连夜排队去了
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 那一个月就能攒个ipad出来了⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 用不了吧..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/156439
<yuhuayang07> 在网上还看到有人为了买ipda2而卖肾的
<gebjgd> yuhuayang07, 213太多了
<edison0354> ofan: 那一个星期……应该是you有量的要求的吧⋯⋯
<edison0354> yuhuayang07: 所以说没文化真可怕，要去捐精才划算…⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 一天...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是旧的字体么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是
<calebot> 一滴精十滴血
<gebjgd> calebot, 骗子
<ofan> edison0354: 没听过一夜五次郎么
<calebot> 不是七次么？
<i_back> 听说过一次一夜郎么？
<edison0354> ofan: 一夜七次郎，但是量上无法保证啊⋯⋯
<calebot> 夜七次是早泄吧
<calebot> 一夜七次是早泄吧
<jyfl987> calebot: 骗人的
<edison0354> calebot: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<yuhuayang07> 在国内有捐精子的机构吧！只是对捐精者的要求很高。
<edison0354> yuhuayang07: 要求是很高的
<jyfl987> 国内要求高学历太扯淡了
<edison0354> ofan: 所以你去了人家不一定要⋯⋯
<ofan> calebot: 7次就算.. 要求太高了
<jyfl987> 难道高学历还可以遗传不成
<edison0354> ofan: 所以大家因为怕被拒绝而不敢去⋯⋯
<ofan> 什么要求
<i_back> 听说唐骏捐过= =
<ofan> edison0354: 难道是鉴定质量?
<ofan> edison0354: 这样他们每次都说不合格不就赚了
<edison0354> ofan: 似的
<edison0354> ofan: 要捐好几次的…⋯第一次不合格就没第二次了⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 额
 * edison0354 http://bjjingziku.blog.163.com/   北京人类精子库的博客，有需要者自己看⋯⋯
<naked8> openfetion  死了
<naked8> 点登陆他就死了
<gebjgd> naked8, 没有这个问题
<naked8> gebjgd: 这是为什么
<gebjgd> naked8, 你人品不好
<naked8> 之前还好的
 * edison0354 22岁至45岁，我还不够年龄⋯⋯
<ofan> "人品不好" 绝对是万能理由...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 效果如何？
<naked8> [17:16:04]  Set a initialized Config Struct to User段错误
<ofan> edison0354: 可以谎报
<naked8> 有没有帮个忙解决一下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你换新的 wqy zenhei吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。fcitx老是不能自动启动
<naked8> [FAIL] Sipc authentication failed
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gtk3
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/I6mBg
<edison0354> ofan: 对了！在这里要郑重声明一下，网上前阶段流传的说护士帮忙取精，这是十分低俗的一群无知人士的单纯的YY，正经的捐精一切都是DIY的，医院提供给你可能是正版的**视频，但是绝对不可能提供给你充气娃娃，更不可能提供一个活人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fuck.打错了
<ofan> edison0354: ....
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不好看
<naked8> gebjgd: 你用什么系统
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的字体
<gebjgd> naked8, arch
<alvin_rxg> 新版 wqy..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: dwm?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不好看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我用的圆体
<alvin_rxg> ofan: awesome
<naked8> gebjgd: arch长这样啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: o
<naked8> 我的飞信 有没有人解决啊
<gebjgd> naked8, arch没有样子
<gebjgd> naked8, 去好好看看arch的wiki
<sheshark> naked8: 把飞信配置文件删除试试
<sheshark> naked8: 先备份
<naked8> 配置文件在哪里
<naked8> 看到了
<naked8> 这回是提示登陆上了  但是那个但因不见了
<naked8> 界面不见了
 * microcai 在用 FC 模拟器放魂斗罗的音乐
 * microcai 魂斗罗的音乐真TMD好听
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还自动有渲染
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 速度还不错
<dream1986> microcai: 最近我再收集fc rom，在linux中用fceux玩，魂斗罗也下了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆表示很喜欢
<microcai> dream1986:  yep
<microcai> dream1986: 我也是用的 fceux 玩的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥渲染？
<microcai> dream1986: 有冒险岛的 rom 不？
<leaveboy> eh
<sheshark> 胡子长的好快，刚剔了不到一个下午又长起来了
<gebjgd> sheshark, 多做爱就好了
<yuhuayang07> chromium dev版本号已经飙到14了。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • apt-get如何只安装不更新？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333791 我apt-get install某软件包的时候，能否只安装“新安装”的软件包，而忽略“被更新”的软件包？ 例如： Quote: 我 apt-get install <xxx> 的时候，提供： 下列软件包将会被更新： aaa 下列软件包将会被新安装： bbb 。 问题： Quote: 能否只安装bbb而忽 ...
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: ubuntu有好几天没更新chromium额
<sheshark> 害的我去网上下载
<yuhuayang07> sheshark: 我都是用的chromium dev绿色解压版
<yuhuayang07> 用中科大源的更新脚本更新。
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: 我下载的也是zip格式，然后解压，运行./chrome
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: 我用的是163的源
<yuhuayang07> sheshark: 现在很少用chromium了。占用资源大了。老机器跑起来有点吃力
<yuhuayang07> sheshark: 换成opera了
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: 我这里是chromium比opera和firefox都快
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: 我用的旧机器，512M内存，用openbox
<xrfang>  我装了个F15把ubuntu搞没了，请教如何把它加回到grub？填的参数貌似很多不知如何做
<yuhuayang07> sheshark: 我用的KDE桌面。oera主要是稳定。
<sheshark> yuhuayang07: 我原先也是用gnome,后来改成openbox了，耗资源小
<microcai> dream1986: 有没有超级玛丽的ROM?
<dream1986> 都有
<microcai> dream1986: 给一个啊！谢谢了
<microcai> dream1986: 我下了一个，解压不了
<microcai> dream1986: 别的地方就找不到能下的了
<microcai> dream1986: 有也是得迅雷了
<microcai> dream1986: 发我 email 里吧？
<dream1986> 我就是用迅雷下的，虚拟了个xp
<sheshark> 超级玛丽是不是任天堂的游戏？
<dream1986> 好的
<dream1986> 你邮箱发上来
<dream1986> sheshark: 是的
<imtxc> 哎呀，新硬盘终于到了
<microcai> dream1986:  microcaicai AT gmail.com
<imtxc> microcai: 哈哈
<microcai> imtxc:  ?
<sheshark> 。。。。。。
<microcai> imtxc: 硬盘到了？
<imtxc> microcai: 恩呢
<microcai> imtxc: 恭喜
<sheshark> 现在流行qq邮箱
<imtxc> microcai: 温度直线上升啊
<microcai> imtxc: ????
<microcai> imtxc: 嘛？
<imtxc> microcai: 硬盘温度 一直上…… 我都没有用它啊
<microcai> imtxc:  7200 耗电是比 5400 多的。
<imtxc> microcai: 连分区格式化都没有
<ofan> sheshark: qq邮箱有啥好的?
<sheshark> ofan: 速度快
<microcai> imtxc: 但是不至于那么高吧？
<ofan> sheshark: 啥浏览器
<imtxc> microcai: 刚开机就彪到39  比安装系统的硬盘温度都高呢
<microcai> imtxc: 想必你的笔电是假设你不会用  7200的，没做好散热
<imtxc> 同学们谁知道硬盘的使用周期是什么呢
<sheshark> ofan: qq邮箱还是很快的
<roylez> imtxc: 操心这个很多余
<ofan> sheshark: gmail才是王道
<sheshark> microcai: 笔电是台湾的说法
<imtxc> 为什么新硬盘，使用周期是6呢
<ofan> imtxc: 通电时间吧
<sheshark> ofan: gmail不知道服务器是不是国外
<flay> gmail是王道 就是登录很辛苦
<imtxc> ofan: 通电时间是0啊 使用周期是6
<ofan> sheshark: ...这还用怀疑??
<roylez> flay: 用得着去登录吗，呵呵
<sheshark> ofan: 如果服务器在国外，速度应该快不起来吧
<ofan> sheshark: ...
<flay> 应该是在国外
<ofan> sheshark: 没用过?
<sheshark> ofan: 用的极少，也申请了一个
<ofan> sheshark: 处理邮件组gmail很好用,qq估计全是散的
<sheshark> ofan: 我邮箱用的不多，一般也就是申请账号时候用用
<sheshark> ofan: 我主要用163的邮箱
<Guest586> qq邮箱好用
<dream1986> microcai: 查看一下
<flay> qq邮箱还是不错的 我一般登不上gmail会选择这个 并且因为QQ庞大的用户群 基本不用记邮箱
<microcai> dream1986: 好
<ofan> sheshark: 现在除了电话就是邮箱联系,和老师也都是发邮件..
<yuhuayang07> 我用gmail。用opera处理邮件。
<yuhuayang07> opera
<leaveboy> mutt
<microcai> dream1986:  ??? 没收到 ... 发错了？
<flay> 我还是喜欢直接网页登录
<ofan> 一直网页登录
<ofan> 客户端没发现个好用的
<leaveboy> 要下班了
<yuhuayang07> 网页登录不爽。国内的网络，让人心烦。
<imtxc> 我最低速度49……
<flay> 恩 是要下班了
<flay> 有一天gmail没掉线 让我感到很惊讶
<ofan> 用ipv6
<yuhuayang07> 登录gmail不掉线，真的要谢天谢地了。
<dream1986> microcai: 没错啊，我用sina发的，这边已经发送了
<microcai> dream1986:  ... sina 啊？！
<microcai> dream1986: .. 试试 microcai AT sina.com
<dream1986> 好的
<ofan> sina...
<microcai> ofan: 不满意啊？！
<imtxc> 新到的硬盘，求一个分区方案……
<leaveboy> irssi 今天一天没掉
<microcai> yuhuayang07: 用客户端就可以了。web 因为有 buzz , 老是河蟹
<ofan> 当初用sina,发不出收不到...
<microcai> imtxc:   500M /boot  30G / 4G swap, 剩下的  /home
<NoIE> imtxc: 一个50G ，装 Linux 系统。
<NoIE> 一个 4G ，做交换分区。
<NoIE> 一个150G，装 windows 。
<NoIE> 剩下的，用作 /home 分区。
<microcai> NoIE:  no windows
<imtxc> NoIE: 我不打算用win
<microcai> NoIE: 前天他说了， no win
<yuhuayang07> 发邮件可以更新buzz。如果通过邮件可以订阅好友的buzz更新，那就更好了
<imtxc> microcai: 好的，就按你的啦谢谢你啦
<microcai> imtxc: /home 分区大点，这样  VBox 虚拟windows也有足够的空间
<imtxc> microcai: / s是ext3还是4
<microcai> imtxc:  btrfs 吧
<NoIE> ext4
<dream1986> microcai: 看看
<imtxc> microcai: 啊 没听说过啊……
<microcai> dream1986: got it
<imtxc> microcai: 那home呢
<microcai> dream1986:  thks
<dream1986> ^_^
<microcai> imtxc: 当然是 XFS
<microcai> imtxc:  XFS 稳定性没得说。
<imtxc> microcai: 啊 我还打算ext4呢……
<microcai> imtxc:  /home 分区，最重要的就是稳定性，别丢失文件。还有就是大文件的速度，/home 12G 一个的文件都是很有可能的。
<imtxc> microcai: 这个 还是没听说过啊  唉  话说，目前温度已达50
<dream1986> microcai: 对了，你那有没有吞食天地1中文？
<dream1986> 这个我没找到
<microcai> dream1986: 没。我只有魂斗罗... 一代~最后
<dream1986> 找到日文的看不懂
<microcai> dream1986: 这个游戏我居然没玩过！？！？！？！
<alvin_rxg> dream1986: sanguoyouxi 那个网站有
<dream1986> 我去找找
<dream1986> 找到一个不好用
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sanguogame.com.cn/download/dl-game02.html
<dream1986> 谢啦，我去看看
<imtxc> microcai: 那就是说 /boot 500M 什么格式？ / 30G /home 400+G XFS是吧
<imtxc> microcai: 我装debain 6
<microcai> imtxc: /boot 最好用 ext3
<microcai> imtxc: 差不多
<imtxc> 好的，那我开工了
<imtxc> 完了想办法把我老硬盘修复一下，今天一看，使用了将近7000小时了
<imtxc> 好像有坏扇区了
<dream1986> alvin_rxg: 不是那个，这个是DOS下的游戏，我说的是FC下的
<fighterlyt> 7000小时<365*24
<imtxc>   /boot和/一个格式 是吧。
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 呃 这个 真没有
<alvin_rxg>  呃
<fighterlyt> 那就说明真不多
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 可是 问题百出
<fighterlyt> 什么型号？
<microcai> dream1986:  你给了全部的啊！难怪。 我下了半天
<alvin_rxg> 9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   066   066   000    Old_age   Always       -       15104
<dream1986> microcai: 就两M啊
<dream1986> 下半天？
<microcai> dream1986: imap 连接的，慢
<dream1986> 哦
<microcai> dream1986: 我硬盘  41度
<dream1986> 我那里面有个吞食天地2，不错的，
<microcai> imtxc:  我硬盘  41度
<microcai> dream1986: 发错了 :D
<dream1986> ^_^
<microcai> dream1986: 吞食天地？ 我玩一下看看
<imtxc> microcai: 我还没有用 就46……
<imtxc> microcai: 最低速度48 正常吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 给个意见
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的项目 daemon/client
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<fighterlyt> microcai
<imtxc> microcai: 那就这样： /40G ext3     /boot 500M ext3     /home XFS 是吧
<fighterlyt> microcai，你的PPA怎么样？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有一些 公共的 操作, 我应该放在 daemon 上,还是用一个共用库,由client调用. 两个都行. 但我想看看你的提议, 用哪个好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: daemon 表示有很多东西要挂在后台？
<ofan> blueghost: 啥项目
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) daemon 处理最基本的数据传输.扩展部份在 client. 但有一些操作是 共用的. 例如 一般程序的统一文件对话框.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就类似那样子的.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那应该不是 daemon 吧？是类似 smplayer 和 mplayer 的关系吧
<alvin_rxg> *slave*
<imtxc> microcai: 嘿嘿 那我/ ext4怎么样
<fighterlyt> 最近有本open多的书，专门介绍软件的架构！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 例如 增加 service 和 collection, 操作都一样. 可以用一个共用库提供统一的对话框, 各client调用用. 也可以直接在daemon中调用
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦。也行吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 实时通过 dbus 调用的. 与 smplayer 和 mplayer 还是有不同
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道都行. 但俩个选择, 想听听你得意见啊. 要不我点子兵兵???
<microcai> imtxc: ??
<blueghost> 点子兵兵, 谁人做大兵
<imtxc> microcai: 我/做成 ext4么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我没点子啊……毕竟不是很清楚以后会是如何的
<microcai> imtxc:  ???? 7200 的硬盘速度 48MB/s ???
<blueghost> 点子贼贼,谁人做大贼
<microcai> imtxc: 我的最高  120M/s , 最低 70M/s
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<imtxc> microcai: 最低 …… 平均80多
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好吧, 我自己想想
<imtxc> microcai: 我现在用的硬盘 最低速度能到20M/S
<microcai> imtxc: 怀疑有固件问题
<imtxc> microcai: 电脑有问题？
<imtxc> microcai: 我那个硬盘 确实是坏了
<fighterlyt> repair
<imtxc> microcai: 这个新的，从400G开始 就降到50左右了
<imtxc> fighterlyt: ？
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ...
<fighterlyt> 返厂去修
<microcai> imtxc: 批次不同吧。 原先 5400 的 硬盘， 到最后速度就只有 20MB/s
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 用了将近3年了的
<fighterlyt> 关键是时间不长啊！
<fighterlyt> 我3*20*300=18000
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 关键是保修过了……
<fighterlyt> 照样给力！
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 你啥硬盘
<fighterlyt> hitachi
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 我笔记本里面原装的 也是希捷
<fighterlyt> hitachi是日立！
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 我的“也”字的意思是，刚才买的新硬盘 是希捷
<tenzu> Seagate？
<fighterlyt> 比较信赖的是西数
<imtxc>  /分区 到底该ext3 还是ext4呢
<palomino|working> ext4呀
<imadper> 有人用过ralink的无线网卡吗?
<imadper> 雷凌的网卡在linux下面可以识别出来,但是搜索不到信号,怎么办?
<yuhuayang07> 电脑没用过无线上网。一直都是有线。
<Guest586> ubuntu11.04怎么用无线阿
<sleepwalkera> Guest586: 提问明确些
<Guest586> 这还不明确阿
<Guest586> 就是用无线上网阿 我开不了
<sleepwalkera> Guest586: 你无线网卡的型号是否能被linux支持
<Guest586> 可以阿 10.10都可以用
<sleepwalkera> Guest586: 系统能认出设备吗
<Guest586> 可以
<Guest586> 可就是打不开 一直禁用
<imadper> Guest586: 设备未被接管?
<Guest586> 什么是接管阿，它就是一直被禁用，点那个启用的也点不了
<imadper> 同志们,哪个系统的硬件驱动比较全呀?
<imadper> ubuntu的系统下,我的rt3592不能正常工作诶...
<NoIE> madper：windows。
<dream1986> imadper: 安装ubuntu的时候连网把第三方那个勾上，能驱动好多硬件
<Kandu> jyfl987: 發現 xml 相當好用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 就是罗嗦点 其他还好
<jyfl987> 解析是方便
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在整個 blog 都用 xml 寫了，寫成多語言版的。排序，提取真他媽的方便
<ofan> Kandu: 手写xml?
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，然後寫幾個 xsl 提取資料，排序等
<ofan> Kandu: 强.. xml我都看的眼疼
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你真2 手写xml
<jyfl987> Kandu: 写个xslt 可以转换成html显示
<Guest586> 现在电脑只上安装了ubuntu，可以直接分区安装windows实现双系统吗
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，是這樣的。每次都生成個 xsl 來讀。不過不手寫，用什麼寫呢？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用json转换阿 我去吃饭先 灯下回来说
<vic> 好多xml的解析器带创建xml的功能把。。。自动写多好
<H4ever2012> csdn上说星际译王作者失踪？？？
<vic> 成佛了
<H4ever2012> 真失踪了？？。。。。
<H4ever2012> 今天怎么这么冷清啊这里。。。
<edison0354> 成佛了+1008600
<Kandu> H4ever2012: http://www.huzheng.org/guest/guest.php
<H4ever2012> ....
<yuhuayang07> 晚上好。
 * guanml 佛说一切随缘
<vic> bl
<vic> blueghost:在吗 有时间吗
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么, 要带儿子去玩
<vic> blueghost: 那先带儿子玩去把 回来再说
<debianer> MaskRay: 老大，我在windows下如何设置自动登录IRC?用emacs
<lubcat> 今天坛卡卡啊~卡啊~卡啊~的
<Pwnna> 围棋。。。
<Pwnna> 实在是太难了
<Pwnna> Unlike chess and Reversi, the placement of a single stone in the initial phase can affect the play of the game hundreds of moves later. For a computer to have a real advantage over a human, it would have to predict this influence, and from the example above, it would be completely unworkable to attempt to exhaustively analyze the next hundred moves to predict what a stone's placement will do.
<Pwnna> x.x
<debianer> MaskRay: 要导入site-lisp里的文件，要如何操作？
<debianer> MaskRay: 在.emacs里要导入site-lisp里的配置文件，要如何做？
<debianer> 怎么都没人说话，是不是我的都是乱码？
<NoIE> debianer: 不是。
<debianer> NoIE: 自动导入site-lisp里的配置文件，在.emacs里要用什么语句？
<NoIE> debianer: 我没用过 emacs 。
<debianer> MaskRay: 自动导入site-lisp里的配置文件，在.emacs里要用什么语句？
<Kakurady> emacs 是什么? 好吃吗?
<vic> emcas吃了容易消化不良
<caleb-> cookie 比较好吃
<debianer> vic: 你的是乱码
<vic> debianer: uft-8
<caleb-> vic: 他的 client 问题
<debianer> vic: 我没办法导入lisp里的.el文件
<ofan> use utf-8
<debianer> ofan: 我知道
<debianer> ofan: 在.emacs里要添加什么语句，才能把lisp里的ercrc.el文件导入进去？
<ofan> debianer: 不会...
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得我机子买新了..
<cfy> edison0354: 好像无法提权了...
<caleb-> cfy: 嫌太新？
<vic> (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d")
<cfy> caleb-:  现在无法提权到root
<vic> 把你的el放在里面就可以自动加载了
<caleb-> cfy: android?
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<caleb-> 惨
<debianer> caleb-: 听说可以把erc的配置文件写到el文件里，放到site-lisp里去，但在.emacs里要添加什么语句才能把el文件导入？
<debianer> caleb-: 用load 还是 requre?
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅，今天不说话了啊
<qinglingquan> debianer: 你说的什么？我这里全乱码
<debianer> qinglingquan: 你的也是乱码
<Darksair> qinglingquan: Use utf-8~~
<qinglingquan> Darksair: ok,thanks
<imtxc> 哎呀， 安装结束
<imtxc> 为什么还是看不到交换分区啊啊
<pointer> 啊大家好
<yuhuayang07> pointer: 好
<pointer> yuhuayang07, ;)
<yuhuayang07> pointer: 请问，你是用什么登irc的/
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助，，，包出错怎么解决啊？现在装不了软件了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333811 有谁知道这个问题怎么解决吗？好像是什么palseaudio的损毁什么的，新手不怎么懂 lxin@ubuntu:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for lxin: root@ubuntu:/home/lxin# sudo apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系 ...
<pointer> yuhuayang07,xchat
<debianer> 现在应该不会乱码了
<debianer> ofan: 说说话
<ofan> debianer: 没乱码..
<debianer> caleb-: 看看是不是乱码了
<debianer> ofan: 正常了
<debianer> ofan: emacs的jabber插件哪里有？
<ofan> debianer: 不知道阿..  我emacs用的不多]
<debianer> ofan: 又是乱码了
<debianer> ofan: 刚刚不是哦
<debianer> MaskRay: windows下emacs有没有jabber插件？
<MaskRay> debianer: 你试试嘛
<imtxc> debain的源里面，没有emacs?
<debianer> ofan: 再试试
<debianer> MaskRay: 再试试，看是不是乱码了
<ofan> debianer: 没乱
<debianer> ofan: 每次第一句话是正常的，第二句话就不行了
<debianer> ofan: 再说说
<ofan> debianer: 你客户端问题
<debianer> caleb-: 看是不是乱码
<debianer> ofan: 这回正常了
<debianer> ofan: 我用的是emacs
<debianer> MaskRay: windows下，emacs如何用jabber插件？
<MaskRay> debianer: 不能直接用？
<debianer> MaskRay: windows下，只自带了erc，没带jabber
<MaskRay> debianer: 那你装一下插件，我以为你装了插件还不能用的
<debianer> MaskRay: 关键是不知道哪里有emacs-jabber.el下载哦
<MaskRay> debianer: http://emacs-jabber.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: jabber.el
<debianer> MaskRay: 没看到下载的位置啊
<MaskRay> debianer: For the impatient:
<MaskRay>     Latest release: 0.8.0 (12-Sep-2009)
<debianer> MaskRay: 谢谢
<debianer> MaskRay: 放到lisp还是site-lisp里？
<imtxc> microcai开机速度，有明显的提升
<debianer> MaskRay: 解压缩后是个文件夹，要放到哪个地方去？
<debianer> MaskRay:  http://emacs-jabber.sourceforge.net/ 似乎没讲放置到什么正确的位置？
<Darksair> debianer: 放到哪都行，只要你 (add-to-list 'load-path "/path/to/that/stuff") 就行了
<rnimeio> 没人说话么？？？
<yuhuayang07> 我在。不知道说些什么。
<imtxc> 在的在的
<imtxc> 刚安装完debain
<imtxc> 不知道，在这个里面，怎么查看硬盘温度
<cfy> imtxc: sensors
<debianer> Darksair: 是个文件夹
<imtxc> 61…………
<yuhuayang07> 硬盘温度确实高阿
<imtxc> 恩 谁的比我高……
<qinglingquan> debianer: load-path 就是设置的目录
<debianer> qinglingquan: home就可以用~表示吧
<qinglingquan> debianer: 是的
<debianer> qinglingquan: 可以了，但是jabber连接失败
<rnimeio> 没想到围观的人海挺多的啊
<debianer> MaskRay: 在windows下jabber连接失败
<qinglingquan> debianer: jabber我没用过，你自己再搜一下吧
<debianer> MaskRay: Loading d:/emacs-23.3/.ercrc.el (source)...done
<debianer> Opening TLS connection to `talk.google.com'...
<debianer> Opening TLS connection with `gnutls-cli -p 5223 talk.google.com'...failed
<debianer> Opening TLS connection with `gnutls-cli -p 5223 talk.google.com --protocols ssl3'...failed
<debianer> Opening TLS connection with `openssl s_client -connect talk.google.com:5223 -no_ssl2 -ign_eof'...failed
<debianer> Opening TLS connection to `talk.google.com'...failed
<^k^> debianer:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<MaskRay> debianer: 有没有装 openssl 或 gnutls
<debianer> MaskRay: 谢谢。
<debianer> MaskRay: windows比linux男用多了、
<debianer> MaskRay: 我看看有没有windows版本
<MaskRay> debianer: 还是放弃 windows 吧……
<vic> qtcn咋打不开了呢
<roylez_> Destine: http://jandan.net/2011/06/02/cyriak-baa.html
<yunfei>  :)
<yunfei> ／help
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110530/204240.html
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 完蛋，周末要考试啊，到现在还没开始看书
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 死吧死吧死吧，请假2天还不珍惜
<MeaCulpa2> 陪儿子玩呢，午饭过后就犯困
<jyfl987> 这里谁搞搜索引擎的？
<Cherrot> 请问如何设置C++自定义类库的Classpath之类的变量?
<Cherrot> 系统变量里貌似没有CLASSPATH这一说……我用别人开发的类库，可是库里头文件都是直接引用的其他目录下的头文件……
<MeaCulpa2> 编译的时候的问题现在着急啥子呢...
 * edison0354 Google公布语音和视频聊天源代码
<edison0354> 这是要跟skype对着干了……
<MeaCulpa2> 这下屁精也要能视频了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: skype现在天天崩
<debianer> roylez_: gtalk也天天崩溃
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何在xp上安装ubuntu10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333821 我的电脑现在是xp系统想安装ubuntu双系统玩玩，本本没有光驱，事先安装过好几次10版的都没有成功。下载过软件后，点击wubi 输入密码，安装，然后重启，在进入ununtu后，后就显示黑屏，写着英文好像是说没有发现文件，不知道这是怎么回事 ...
<roylez_> debianer: bitlbee没压力
<debianer> edison0354: google公布语音和视频聊天源代码，有什么意义？是不是今后会出现很多的聊天软件了？
<debianer> roylez_: 是在emacs里用吗
<roylez_> debianer: irssi
<edison0354> debianer: 额，应该会有人做增强版的吧？
<MeaCulpa2> bitlbee 群聊无能
<MeaCulpa2> 当然，群聊都应该来irc
<edison0354> MeaCulpa2: 额，pidgin开视频就爽了
<roylez_> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/uGMG9.gif
<MeaCulpa2> ChanServ: 我前面会错意了，你说的是不是LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<debianer> edison0354: 做个emacs视频的插件，把gtalk的源代码改进
<kanoe> hello ^k^
<edison0354> debianer: 你们这群emacs党……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: http://imgur.com/9qFLq
<myke2> MaskRay: 你上次说sudo什么劣势
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: MeaCulpa......2!
<genieliu> 貌似好多人用emacs...
<myke2> 我用vim
<MaskRay> myke2: 没说劣势吧
<iGnome> 很多人用emacs只是想代替Xorg
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么缺点?
<myke2> iGnome: emacs能代替Xorg?
<iGnome> edison0354: linphone源码不在嘛
<iGnome> myke2: 把X的软件，都集成过去而已啊。
<edison0354> iGnome: 不知道啥东西
<MaskRay> myke2: 我找不到缺点
<myke2> iGnome: 能集成FF?
 * cn2dy 拜神拜大仙
<iGnome> 音频，视频源码
<roylez_> iGnome: gif好看不？
<iGnome> myke2: 代替。
<linsux> 还在编译xfce4
<myke2> iGnome: 是用w3m代替?
<iGnome> roylez: 啥gif
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/uGMG9.gif
<iGnome> myke2: 有几个吧
<genieliu> myke2: me too,不過現在在學Scheme,可能會轉到emacs去
<iGnome> roylez: 7k。。不看了。慢死
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<Cherrot> myke2: 哇 你也在学Scheme啊  以后可以问你咯
<myke2> Cherrot: 没有阿
<myke2> Cherrot: 看错了
<iGnome> 有法国的没
<iGnome> 这里
<iGnome> 有俄罗斯的没
<cn2dy> 论坛很不给力啊
<iGnome> 有欧洲的没
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: ...
<caleb-> 有金丝猫没？
 * MeaCulpa2 emacs 是一个操作系统，如果可以的话，我希望这个操作系统的文本编辑器是vim
<iGnome> bot你咋不去欧洲。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa2++
<cn2dy> iGnome:  找robinking啊
<iGnome> 额。晚上不是bot了
<iGnome> cn2dy: 他哪里的呢
<linsux> 李娜又赢了萨拉波娃
<MeaCulpa2> 真的，赢了大美女？
<cn2dy> iGnome:  不知道
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 早赢了。
<cn2dy> iGnome:  现在不在呗
<iGnome> 恩。我记住了robxxx
<iGnome> 别是南美的吧
<cn2dy> iGnome:  gebxxx, 是这个
<iGnome> @@ 那不要问了。我知道的
<iGnome> 有火星的没。 nnnd
<vic> 小小输入法还是不错滴
<cn2dy> 神真傻
<iGnome> 咋了
<vic> 就是字体很不好看啊
<cn2dy> 弯弯也在欧洲啊
<iGnome> 弯弯早问过了的。
<iGnome> @@
<cn2dy> 那问弯弯他老婆
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 他lp，你也了解？
<cn2dy> 不认识
<iGnome> 。
<vic> 召唤qt达人
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: A片也要翻译啊，不就是快快快，喔喔哦，爽爽爽么
<iGnome> MeaCulpa2: 你这没文化了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 日本人花样多阿
<caleb-> A片翻译不好影响情趣的
<vic> 问一个关于eventFilter的问题
<iGnome> roylez_: oops 你变性了
<cn2dy> 前戏有对白的吧,部分还有剧情
<byncz> wo zhe zenme shi luan ma
<byncz> zen me  she zhi utf8?
<roylez_> iGnome: 今天公司发了一封信，啥“ Gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgender pride day ”....
<cn2dy> piratebay下了功夫熊猫2和夹了逼嗨到死,结果悲剧了
<vic> which im client are you use?
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这烂翻译
<iGnome> 难
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 哦，从来不看日本片子
<byncz> irssi gnome
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 神看
<iGnome> 术语不懂
 * MeaCulpa2 原来李娜的教练就是被莎拉波娃挖走的
<linsux> 很少看到穿衣服的日本人了
<iGnome> roylez_: 你解释吧
<linsux> 李娜又赢了
<roylez_> iGnome: 男同，女同，双性恋，变性人
<iGnome> roylez_: 还是你地道。
 * MeaCulpa2 只看科教片和恶搞大片的
<linsux> 证明挖教练没用，穿的好看性感还是输
<cn2dy> 神不懂鸟语?
<vic> byncz: /set
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 公司的同人组织叫EAGLE
<roylez_> iGnome: 我只是按照神的指示办事
<iGnome> 这课本上不教的。我哪里知道哦。 cn2dy
<iGnome> roylez_: 别谦虚了嘛。你这方面最牛
<byncz> utf-8
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 我跟scott说，straight guy 没有 pride
<lenovo_Arch> 天朝的光明网计划是不是快竣工了，免费的VPN
<cn2dy> iGnome:  自学能力太差,你这辈子注定是管道煤气工
<lenovo_Arch> 都没法用了
<byncz> set houmian ne
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 然后呢
<byncz> hou mian shi /set utf-8
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 他同意呗
<iGnome> cn2dy: 那你注定每天吃小饭馆。
<byncz> mei yong a
<MeaCulpa2> Employee Alliance for Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual and Transgender Empowerment
<cn2dy> iGnome:  明年就不用吃了,咋滴
<myke2> iG
<vic> byncz: /SET term_charset UTF-8
<iGnome> 额。有钱了？
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: straight guy 没有 pride, 有啥深意？
<vic> byncz: /SET recode_transliterate ON
<linsux> 萨拉波娃真美
<myke2> iGnome: 终端下的浏览器能完成FF的大多数应用么?
<vic> byncz: /SET recode_fallback GBK
<debianer> byncz: y(setq erc-default-coding-system '(utf-8 . utf-8))
<debianer> byncz: (setq erc-default-coding-system '(utf-8 . utf-8))
<debianer> linsux: 你用啥下载的？
<vic> byncz: /SET recode_out_default_charset UTF-8
<iGnome> myke2: js的那些，都不能
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 因为eagle有阿，咱们没有
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 哦
<myke2> iGnome: 哦, 那弱很多吧.
<cn2dy> iGnome:  没钱
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 恩
<iGnome> myke2: 简单看看没问题
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: straight是说性向没扭曲
<iGnome> cn2dy: 你不是搞大项目了。
<vic> 召唤qt达人。。。。。
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 哦... 也不能叫扭曲吧...
<edison0354> roylez_: 直的也是能掰弯的……
<linsux> debianer, 下载啥？
<linsux> debianer, 用cntv-cbox看的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 我睡觉去了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: nnnd，明天还要上班。还有28天拿工资，nnnd
<iGnome> MeaCulpa2: 你咋不虐下 roylez_。那q3
<cn2dy> iGnome:  我有个屁项目,连申请的资格都没有
<iGnome> cn2dy: 包工头也不错嘛
<cn2dy> iGnome:  你把我包了吧,顺便把主席也包了
<iGnome> 。主席，，他现在要找lp。不肯卖身的
<debianer> linsux: 是个软件吗
<cn2dy> iGnome:  你给主席找啊
<zhangkaixuan> Chrome GNOME 3 主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/chrome-gnome-3-theme/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chrome GNOME 3 主题 : OSMSG
<iGnome> 你要换不。 cn2dy
<cn2dy> iGnome:  长沙嫩妹么?
<iGnome> 说啥。说你要换lp了不。
<iGnome> 和主席交换
<iGnome> :D
<cn2dy> iGnome:  你重口味啊,换妻俱乐部的
<iGnome> 主席的口味，可重了的。
<linsux> debianer, 是的
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 娃娃要爱护，一上来就摧残，人家就卸载游戏了
<pointer> 主席是谁
<iGnome> MeaCulpa2: 问题是，你摧残过没啊
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 我国玩Quake这样游戏的不多，就是因为老鸟喜欢摧残新人
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 摧残新人还是可以的
<iGnome> 别说一次都没玩
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 我怎么说也在睡前玩玩，催眠用
<cn2dy> 我只作弊,打bot
<iGnome> 你要和主席打啊
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: er... 我们都是上班不用鼠标的人
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 没法玩fps
<iGnome> MeaCulpa2: 这都一样。。。你和他一样重口味。迟早。
<iGnome> 还可能会gay
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 他的键盘口味比较重
<iGnome> 啊。可怕了
<MeaCulpa2> iGnome: 这个绝对不会，我女人还没日够
<cn2dy> 神你说主席坏话啊
<iGnome> 没啊
<iGnome> 我在说 MeaCulpa2
<cn2dy> 我呸,你还不承认
<cn2dy> 我打小报告去
<iGnome> 呸啥。和你有关系啊。
<iGnome> 去吧。
 * MeaCulpa2 "当头脑灵活的人毁掉这个世界的时候，四肢发达头脑简单的家伙就NB了"
<MeaCulpa2> 就像北斗神拳里的世界
<iGnome> 额。宣传暴力抗法？
<iGnome> 打仗去
<cn2dy> 幼稚
<debianer> 暴力抗法从来都是被逼出来的，不是被宣传出来的
<lenovo_Arch> 额，神又挑事了 ：em70
<alvin_rxg> :em70 ?
<debianer> MaskRay: 现在我的emacs终于和linux下差不多了
<lenovo_Arch>  :D
<MaskRay> debianer: 装了 gnutls？
<debianer> MaskRay: 装了，呵呵
<debianer> MaskRay: 你用whois的命令能看到我的IP吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 求教conky调用多个lua函数的方法? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333826 lua我没学过原来学过java还算是勉强能看懂点简单能修改下 看了一部份的conky配置文件都是最多调用2个lua脚本文件因为收集了很多lua写的效果 想在全部用在conky上但是问题来了 因为变量名名字的混乱不能都写在一个文件里 因为那样的话:  ...
<MeaCulpa2> 暴力抗法是被纵容出来的
<myke2> debianer: 现在在windows?
<myke2> debianer: 还是bsd?
<MeaCulpa2> 我国的抗法者胆量和行为远超一般所谓“民主国家”
<debianer> myke2: windows
<rnimeio1> 内蒙的事吧？
<myke2> debianer: windows有tiling wm比较好的么
<rnimeio1> 你们现在又用win8了么？
<ttisnaked> fedora 怎么解压rar
<myke2> unrar
<ttisnaked> No package rar available.
<debianer> myke2: 什么tiling wm
<myke2> debianer: !
<debianer> 不好玩啊，有什么好玩的吗
<debianer> 这个时候都不怎么说话了哦
<debianer> MaskRay: windows下emacs怎么运行python解析器？
<vzever> M-x python-shell
<debianer> Using the CPython shell
<debianer> apply: Searching for program: no such file or directory, python
<debianer> vzever: 找不到python程序
<vzever> debianer:没遇到过
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 你得装 python，同时 python 都在你的 $PATH 里边
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 我只是不知道，在windows里，$PATH要怎么设置
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 计算机 属性 高级 环境变量
<aaronyy> 如果是win7，直接开始搜索environment
<lolicon>    Min: Max:   Average:  Std.Dev: Coeff.Var_%:
<lolicon> 最后一列什么意思
<alvin_rxg> 啥系数……
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 变量名，变量值
<alvin_rxg> ?
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 如何把python的路径添加进去？
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 变量名 PATH 变量值， ptyhon 的 路径
<metbsd> 怎么pplive没法看了
<metbsd> 只有ppstreem可用
<yuhuayang07> metbsd: 你在win下看的吗？
<metbsd> 是啊
<metbsd> win下pplive能用吗
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 已经有一个值了，是不是再添加一个，中间用分号隔开？
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 对
<metbsd> pps无央视啊
<yuhuayang07> metbsd: 肯定是能看的。除非pps服务器挂了
<metbsd> yuhuayang07, 我说的是pplive
<metbsd> win下没法用
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 可以了，太谢谢你了
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 这种路径到底是什么意思
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 不是和 linux 一样的变量么？
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 添加进去后为什么就能用了
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 哦
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 以前真不知道能这样
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 现在好了
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 我的emacs和linux下真的一样了
<alvin_rxg> 呃。要不你回头试试。 linxu => .bashrc => export PATH=""
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 这种路径到底什么意思
<alvin_rxg> debianer: path 填的是目录吧？别直接填 python.exe 的绝对路径……
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 明白了
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 系统查找可执行文件的
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 系统遇到可执行文件，就到这种目录里去找？
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 在你 cmd 的时候，执行 python，就到 path 变量你找
<debianer> alvin_rxg: emacs真的是越用越上瘾
<alvin_rxg> 偶用 vim..
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 别的CMD也可以这样吗
<aaronyy> metbsd, cctvbox不是可以看央视的
<alvin_rxg> 别的 cmd?
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 快捷方式？
<debianer> alvin_rxg: m-x python-shell 相当于在命令行里输入命令是吗
<alvin_rxg> 不是……
<alvin_rxg> 只能说找 bin 文件是一样的。都去 path 找
<metbsd> aaronyy, cctv cbox没法在外接电视机看
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<alvin_rxg> 咪咪好
<yuhuayang07> 各位好
<pocoyo> yuhuayang07: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Freebuilder> 急！如何比较两个目录下所有子目录的所有二进制文件是否相同？
<metbsd> 香港翡翠台怎么在线看啊
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: MM被你吓跑了
<Freebuilder> find 输出竟然要以点为始，好bt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 独木船很爽
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<microcai> Freebuilder:  diff
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: BT么？ 这样啥命令用上都不会搞错，安全
<Freebuilder> find . -type f -exec cmp {} ../vfp2/{} \;
<Freebuilder> 搞定
<Freebuilder> 看来群操作都指望 find 了
<yuhuayang07> ysyk: hello.我是Ein
<sduwww> ysyk我看到你了
<sduwww> 我用的xchat。。
<ysyk> hello
<sduwww> 这个好像很方便的说
<yuhuayang07> sduwww: hello
<ysyk> 我写的操作看到了吗
<^k^> ysyk, 好  ㍘ 
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 只有要迭代进子目录的才需要find吧，其他的，ls比较好用
<MeaCulpa2> find输出比ls -R好处理，又有exec 功能
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我这是第三次碰到了，只能用 find 解决
<ysyk> hi，ein
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=297482
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 汗，复制个文件要搞这么大动静
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: depth=1 用不着find吧
<MeaCulpa2> 要是我就tar了再过去...
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, @_@ ，tar 再……
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我没想出更简单的方法
<MeaCulpa2> 子目录不copy?
 * kaisa_ hello
<imtxc> microcai, 还不休息么
<vic> QList<ExtraSelection> 这是什么意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会粤语真好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 几乎见个华人就会说粤语的
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我不会
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……你女人会了，你也会了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我显然不会
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说粤语的机率比月球撞地球都小
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你和你女人平时都说德语了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不知道有种语言叫做普通发么?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我觉得你们俩不用说普通话的
<zkwlx> 你普通话真不包准
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实我说的是帝都话
<alvin_rxg> 吾不会
<alvin_rxg> 吾只会无语（吴语）
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 温州话
<gebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg> 跟上海接近的浙江话
<alvin_rxg> http://www.odyguild.net/bbs/thread-22472-1-1.html
<gebjgd> 小次老?
<linsux> 杭州话
<gebjgd> 西湖醋鱼
<gebjgd> pocoyo的废话真多
<linsux> 踢了！
<metbsd> zh_CN
<metbsd> zh_CN.GB18030
<metbsd> zh_CN.GB2312
<metbsd> zh_CN.UTF-8
<metbsd> zh_CN.eucCN
<^k^> metbsd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<metbsd> zh_CN  zh_CN.GB18030  zh_CN.GB2312 h_CN.UTF-8 zh_CN.eucCN
<metbsd> 该用哪个呢
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 喜欢哪个用哪个咯
<metbsd> 有啥区别呢
<metbsd> 这些
<alvin_rxg> 18030中文大字符以及欧美一些字符，相对中文存储空间少点。 2312你知道的。utf8兼容几乎所有字符，因为优先欧美字符，所以中文的存储空间会大 eucCn 不知道是啥
<metbsd> 3q
<Guest50959> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/xfce-cn
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3的变化还是不小的
<Guest50959> !!!!!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天在linuxtoy上看到一个小白说gnome3上没有stardict的安装deb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<Guest50959> 还不睡觉啊
<gebjgd> Guest50959, 在墙外
<years> 我吗？
<gebjgd> years, 我说我在墙外
<years> 哦
<years> 我是刚来
<^k^>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-03
<alpha080> some1 here?
<alpha080> 有没有用win7跟摄像头的？
<jiero> 早上好
<i_back> 没人在啊？
<fighterlyt> 有没有什么kindle程序
<fighterlyt> 神呢？
<jiero> Tremulous 1.2 release SOON！
<fighterlyt> what is that?
<jiero> The 1st/2nd most popular FPS under linux.
<yunfei> 1004怎么挂在iso文件啊，搞了一个晚上都没解决，知道的麻烦告诉下，或者给个传送门，麻烦。
<fighterlyt> mount-gtk
<fighterlyt> sudo apt-get install mount-gtk
<yunfei> 是不是图形化的挂在工具
<fighterlyt> 也算
<fighterlyt> yes
<yunfei> 已经装了，
<yunfei> 但是我想要的效果就是类似于XP下的虚拟机效果。
<fighterlyt> 什么意思？
<fighterlyt> 什么虚拟机，搞不懂
<yunfei>  虚拟光驱。。
<yunfei> 打错字了。。 ;)
<fighterlyt> 这就是虚拟光驱
<fighterlyt> 试试gmountiso
<winterli> gmountiso的挂载点要自己建立一个文件夹？
<iMadper> 有用过RaLink的无线网卡的没?
<i_back> 谁有win7跟摄像头啊？
<i_back> 帮个忙
<iMadper> i_
<iMadper> i_
<i_back> ok
<iMadper> 我有
<iMadper> 干吗?
<i_back> 现在在win7下么
<yunfei> 是直接加载文件夹？
<iMadper> 恩
<i_back> 帮老人设置摄像头
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 摄像头还要设置?
<i_back> 嗯，skype跟qq不太满意
<i_back> 要用罗技的软件
<i_back> logitech vid hd
<iMadper> ....怎么设置?我也不知道....
<i_back> 很简单，注册加我邮箱就行了
<i_back> http://www.logitech.com/349/5787
<iMadper> 需要我怎么做?
<i_back> 不需要logitech的摄像头
<i_back> 你在这个网址下软件，装上
<iMadper> 正在下载,然后呢?
<i_back> 然后注册，加我邮箱alpha080 at gmail dot com
<iMadper> ...
<i_back> 接下来邀请我对话，我看下它的邀请窗口是怎样的
<iMadper> 还要注册?
<i_back> 这个简单，你选个不用的邮箱就行了呗，才三四行
<i_back> 不需要开通的
<iMadper> 1kb/s.....
<iMadper> 国外网站吗?
<i_back> 我倒，香港的吧
<iMadper> 主机在国外马?
<iMadper> 我教育网...连外国用的代理....
<iMadper> 香港就是外国...
<i_back> 昏倒
<iMadper> 没速度了....
<i_back> 要不给你传过去？
<iMadper> i_back: 等下,50k了!!!!
<iMadper> 激动~!
<i_back> 万恶的大局域网= =！
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> 要是的大局域网
<jiero> 包含了香港的话，香港网络会不会垮掉？
<iMadper> 罗姐,编译过网卡的驱动到内核吗?
<jiero> 从没编译过内核
<jiero> 从没编译过驱动
<i_back> skype跟qq都太复杂了，老人不会用= =
<i_back> 只要能视频就好了。。。
<i_back> banban这么早就上来了= =
<i_back> 摄像头在linux下一会儿认得出来，一会儿挂掉，还罗技的。。
<banban> i_back: 早
<jiero> skype怎么复杂？
<jiero> 我姥姥都会用。。。
<i_back> i alpha080...
<i_back> 太复杂了，那界面
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 恩。windows版本界面总是变化
<jiero> linux版本简单，只有2个按钮
<iMadper> .
<i_back> liunx下摄像头老出问题。。
<i_back> 老人解决不了的= =
<i_back> skype连接提示也太小了点，老人老点不到那个
<jiero> i_back: 知道——变通法则，cheese
<jiero> i_back: 让老人发起呼叫
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 老人该用触摸屏～
<i_back> 这更困难，不识字啊
<jiero> ^_^
<i_back> 快百岁了。。。
<jiero> 不识字？？？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 电话就好了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iMadper> 我还在线不?
<i_back> 他要视频= =
<i_back> iMadper: 在的
<iMadper> 我下载完了
<i_back> iMadper: 装了没？你注册邮箱是？
<banban> jiero: 你是luojieDune？
<jiero> banban: 。。。你怎么知道？
<i_back> 罗姐。。。这名字太容易发现
<iMadper> i_back: 等下~~
<i_back> okay
<banban> jiero: just test
<banban> jiero: never mind
<jiero> ;-)
<iMadper> logitech Vid HD 不能正确连接
<iMadper> i_back: 通话的服务器在哪里?
<i_back> 啊？
<banban> jiero: 你们那几点
<i_back> 你要先加联系人啊
<iMadper> i_back: 我连登陆都不行....
<jiero> banban: 11.20
<i_back> iMadper: 这= =
<iMadper> i_back: 登陆的服务器在哪里?国外就没戏了
<banban> jiero: 哦 两个小时 该吃午饭啦
<iMadper> 教育网,悲剧的....
<iMadper> 同志们,ubuntu不能正常驱动我的无线网卡,是要换内核还是怎么办?
<i_back> 还有谁有摄像头的？
<iMadper> i_back: 干吗非得用这东西?
<i_back> 你让不识字的老人用qq么。。。
<iMadper> i_back: linux下面何不用skype
<iMadper> i_back: 这东西他不是也不能用嘛?
<i_back> 摄像头老出问题啊
<i_back> 可以，联系人图像很大，他看得到
<iMadper> 哦~
<i_back> 而且只要能聊天就好‘
<i_back> 不需要打字的
<iMadper> 找个不在教育网的吧....教育网就是个悲剧...
<banban> iMadper: skype怎么了 不行吗
<roylez> iGoogle: 丫的说我坏话
<iMadper> banban: 可能不方便老人使用吧...你去问 i_back 好了
<roylez> banban: 死ban，你不如以前有趣了
<i_back> banban: 你也在教育网吧。。。
<iGoogle> lol banban 来和 roylez pk 了。
<leaveboy> account 0 off
<iGoogle> 赶紧
<leaveboy> ps
<banban> i_back: 对
<i_back> 郁闷，qq\skype\logitech vid hd 这三个里面就罗技那个老人能接受
<banban> roylez: 怎么不如以前有趣了
<i_back> 那估计也是跟imaper一样的。。。
<roylez> banban: 你以前那些卖萌表情没了
<iGoogle> roylez: 不是吧。你不喜欢萌的啊。
<roylez> iGoogle: 只是好玩阿
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<iGoogle> 人容易被对立性很强的特质说吸引。是不是啊。 roylez  :D
<banban> roylez: 哦 你说这个啊 O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<iGoogle> 这啥。不是气波拳
<hang> 弱弱的问下 这个irc频道怎么保存啊  每次找频道都要搜索一下
<banban> roylez: 年纪大了 要收敛的
<iGoogle> anticlockwise:  回家不。
<kaisa> 频道上，右键 选择连接时自动加入
<i_back> 郁闷了，qq上找不到人，全上班去了
<roylez> banban: ...
<roylez> banban: 连你都老了阿，唉
<banban> roylez: 是啊
<banban> iGoogle: 你怎么成天那么闲 死EE
<hang> kaisa
<hang> thanyou
<a080_testwebcam> ee跟我一样，老翘班
 * missing 晕...
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 我想知道这句话是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333844 struct hostent *h; h=gethostbyname(argv[1]); printf("IP Address : %s\n",inet_ntoa(*((struct in_addr *)h->h_addr))) char * inet_ntoa(struct in_addr in) inet_ntoa的参数是一个in_addr的结构体 怎么语句里成了指针? *((struct in_addr *)h->h_addr)最终表示的是什么意思 能否给详细解释一下 统 ...
<yunfei> 不逃课，人生就没意思了。
<ch_> 大家好
<^k^> ch_, 好  ㍡ 
<xiangfu> ^k^: 笨
<xiangfu> ^k^: what's up
<ch_> wo kan de zhongwen doushi luanma
<xiangfu> ch_: wo kan pinyin hen feijin
<ch_> xiamx, i can't see chinease
<ch_> xiamx-> how to set
<xiamx> ch_ idont care...//
<ch_> bye
<ch_>  耶!终于可以下Windows下面上irc了
<ch_> 为什么我以前用irssi连不上呢
<ch_> ^k^-> hi
<tenzu> 论坛里2哥真多
<roylez> tenzu: 你看不下去了?
<GPLfx> 有三哥吗
<roylez> tenzu: 论坛不如以前清净阿
<tenzu> roylez: 刚封了一个
<tenzu> roylez: 越来越没意思了
<bcao> ch_, ping 哪个免费的软件可以在ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ上用IRC ，我用过ｘｃｈａｔ是收费的。。
<ch_> bcao-> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<jiero> bcao: Windows下IRC软件我看到好多人推荐了——3个了。
<tenzu> roylez: 上次在一个帖子里跟人争论dynamic和kinematic的问题，说了半天，后来觉得自己真SB
<a080_testwebcam> chatzilla
<a080_testwebcam> mirc
<bcao> ch_, jiero ,谢谢！
<jiero> mirc似乎麻烦。
 * bcao 觉得这个就是我用的那个。。。
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<linsux> 哪里还有的看艳照门照片啊
<iGoogle> linsux: 找 roylez。他收藏过。
<iGoogle> tenzu: .
<stardiviner> 我也要。。。
<bcao> 　-　-!
<roylez> 汇款给我
<roylez> 呵呵
<roylez> 5元人民币一张
<linsux> 兄弟让我看下吧，回头给你找几个好的成人网站
<tenzu> iGoogle: 啥？
<bcao> www.chengren.wangzhan ?
<tenzu> 艳照好啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我准备为我的偶像，建立木纹雕塑。你看到没。
<vzever> bcao：这也行
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你偶像是我么？
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<stardiviner> 有什么高亮已经标记的vim书签的脚本吗？比如高亮了 ma
<vic> 被ee拜 疼疼有没有凉飕飕的感觉
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我不要丑木纹
<tenzu> vic: 我拜神拜了这么久，接受一次回礼很正常啊
<vic> 神是会降下神罚的
<iGoogle> 会装饰得很好的。
<vic> 阴险神
<linsux> 艳照门能分享下吧
<iGoogle> linsux: 你傻啊。那么丑的照片也看。
<linsux> 我也是帮别人找的
<iGoogle> 。帮别人。那出钱就有。 roylez 是我们的资源信息部的部长。
<linsux> 分享下资源吧
<tenzu> 会被跨省
<missing> linsux: ...
<tenzu> missing: hi 咪咪
<linsux> 不至于拿来卖吧
<iGoogle> linux软件才GPL。资源和服务是要收费的。
<missing> tenzu: hi,疼疼
<missing> iGoogle: 支持ee收费
<linsux> come on baby
<missing> linsux: 你多大了,超过十八岁没?
<linsux> 谁有艳照门照片啊
<linsux> 16
<missing> 踢了吧
<missing> 年龄不够
<missing> 自己凉快去
<missing> 打飞机也行
<linsux> 年龄要多少啊
<missing> 18
<calebot> missing++
<iGoogle> 恩。不准说这了。无聊。
<missing> calebot: ~~~
<calebot> 换 client 真开心
<linsux> 我26
<calebot> 直接 /ignore 小白
<roylez> missing: mimi
<iGoogle> 淫荡的bot
<missing> linsux: 26还不会没看过艳照门...自己阉了吧
<missing> roylez: 主席好
<linsux> 我找不到啊
<iGoogle> 说找不到的，都是间谍。
<missing> linsux: 找得到自己的jj吧,切了,这样就不会想看了
<a080_testwebcam> 好吧，还是找不到人测试视频，谁有skype?
<linsux> 还真的不是我想看
<a080_testwebcam> 要有摄像头的
 * calebot 支持 missing 调戏小白
<iGoogle> skype。 roylez 有
<missing> calebot: 你错了,我不是调戏..是教育,很正式 正经的教育
<a080_testwebcam> 主席，给我联系人方式
<roylez> iGoogle: 公司没摄像头没mic
<a080_testwebcam> nnnd.还有谁
<missing> roylez: 电话
<iGoogle> roylez: 你可以看到别人就够啊
<a080_testwebcam> 偶要双方测试啊
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 你要干嘛,我有,哈哈,处男不?
<iGoogle> 那就是裸聊？
<roylez> a080_testwebcam: 上班就别想了，咱防火墙很威武的，不想被IT找上门
<iGoogle> 干嘛一定要双方
<a080_testwebcam> 问下对方视频的分辨率啥的怎样，清晰不
<calebot> 小白对 irc 的贡献：让大家换上能用 /ignore 的 client
<a080_testwebcam> 偶都大叔了。。。
<iGoogle> 分辨率。。。
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 来,我也是大叔了
<missing> 正好
<missing> 哈哈
 * tenzu 觉得咪咪这样下去很危险
<iGoogle> 你家的分辨率可以随便调
<iGoogle> missing: ..
<missing> tenzu: 咋了?
<missing> iGoogle: 咋了?
<a080_testwebcam> 没用过啊，要教老人用啊
<iGoogle> 我也觉得黑脸今天危险
<tenzu> missing: 调戏大叔。。。
<missing> 升级调戏大叔不可以阿,今天不是饥渴难耐嘛
<missing> 哈哈
<a080_testwebcam> missing: 联系人是？
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 用的啥软件?
<iGoogle> 。
<missing> 瓦片有视频 mic但是不知道用啥软件哦
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<missing> 瓦片...我
<a080_testwebcam> missing: 就skype,本来想找人测试罗技的vid hd,他们都教育网登录不上
 * missing 有tenzu iGoogle 爆料也没吓到大叔,今天看来可以得风流一下咯
<lofwind> 口味好重。
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 哦,没装...
<a080_testwebcam> 我倒
<linsux> qq啥都可以有
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 你自己拍一张自拍不就知道分辨率了嘛
<missing> 关键是看软件支持不?
<a080_testwebcam> missing: 建议上官网，不要tom那个
<missing> 我的100w的视频用web qq和qq 20011就两个分辨率的
<a080_testwebcam> skype是支持的，就是自己测试那个分辨率好小
<a080_testwebcam> 到时候老人看不到啊
<tenzu> 我的cam彻底坏了，nnd
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 额...没用过,没有帐号的
<a080_testwebcam> 汗，那你在windows下不？
<missing> tenzu: 你帮忙看看分辨率就好了,不用人家看你的阿
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 不在...debian sid中
<iGoogle> a080_testwebcam: 安装linphone嘛。那清楚多了
<a080_testwebcam> 谁在windows下？
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 有没有web的...
<missing> 哈哈
<a080_testwebcam> linphone是啥？
<missing> 这调戏大叔也不容易啊
<horn12> bot 好牛啊
<a080_testwebcam> ekia?
<tenzu> missing: 我这儿arch啊，没skype没扣扣的
<a080_testwebcam> 让老人用linux...
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我们两个来视频
<missing> tenzu: skpe是qt的而且我没有这个需要...没装过...直接打电话都是
<iGoogle> 刚好要作雕像。采样
<a080_testwebcam> nnnnd，说正经的，谁来啊？
<missing> iGoogle: 支持ee
<tenzu> a080_testwebcam: 我觉得老人还是用windows吧，别折腾他们，也别折腾自己了
<missing> iGoogle: 这个家伙也是湖南的?还是你兄弟,什么也NNND
<a080_testwebcam> 本来就是装了个windows的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 晚上回去有摄像头，来裸聊啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 脸转过去点。45度。我要采样
<missing> lol
<a080_testwebcam> 他们找人操作也方便的
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 和家里人打视频电话啊?
<a080_testwebcam> 嗯哪
<missing> 国外?
<a080_testwebcam> 不是
<linsux> 老人还是看看电视吧
<tenzu> 每次视频电话我都觉得说两句就没啥好说的了
<linsux> 或晒晒太阳
<a080_testwebcam> 偶倒是想肉身翻墙
<a080_testwebcam> 额，老人要看我女儿啊
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 孝子,支持啦,俺一年回家一次
<vzever> Greader怎么登不上了
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 那拍数码照
<linsux> 你可以开远程控制
<missing> 发email
<iGoogle> tenzu: 看你和谁
<linsux> 让老人看你
<a080_testwebcam> 他们不会用qq...
<vzever> 很抱歉，在 www.google.cn 上没找到您要访问的网页  有没有这种情况
<a080_testwebcam> skype都很麻烦的
<iGoogle> a080_testwebcam: 视频，那分辨率。看屁哦
<jiero>  远程控制——
<iGoogle> 照相吧
<linsux> 远程控制不用qq
<linsux> 让他们开机
<calebot> 视频可以高清的嘛
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 拍数码照,发给亲戚之类的给老人家看,彩信其实也可以
<linsux> 然后自动连上pppoe
<iGoogle> 啥高清
<iGoogle> 插值出高清？
<a080_testwebcam> 试过了，就logitech vid hd比较好操作
<missing> iGoogle: 插出高潮?
<leaveboy> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70fbf94bjw1dhstyve3omj.jpg
<tenzu> 教老人会扣扣还是必要的
<iGoogle> missing: .
<missing> tenzu: 弄个qq开机自动登录
<missing> iGoogle: 咋了,今天我是危险人物,你赶紧踢,哈哈
<linsux> 因为qq离婚的还少吗
<a080_testwebcam> missing: 要实时聊天啊
<tenzu> leaveboy: 一晚上就一台爱疯啊，忒贵了
<linsux> 老人一般都寂寞，qq很危险的
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 哦...电话+彩信
<a080_testwebcam> 他不会用手机
<a080_testwebcam> 百岁了= =
<missing> linsux: 有见识
<iGoogle> .
<a080_testwebcam> 而且不认识字
<iGoogle> 百岁了。开机都不会。
<tenzu> OMG
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 哇,百岁了啊,高寿啊
<calebot> a080_testwebcam: 曾祖？
<a080_testwebcam> 会开机。。
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 那你应该带回家
<missing> 给老人家看看,别折腾啥视频的
<a080_testwebcam> calebot: 你要考虑到偶是大叔= =
<iGoogle> 那只能远程控制了。 a080_testwebcam
<a080_testwebcam> 老人要用，很执拗的，没法子
<iGoogle> 开机会选择grub菜单不
<iGoogle> lol
<linsux> a080_testwebcam,
<missing> 百岁的难得一见呢...
<a080_testwebcam> 我都选好自动登录windows了
<a080_testwebcam> 他不会选我还不会设置么？
<calebot> 还以为是用 linux skype 呢
<iGoogle> 那远程控制吧。安装vnc
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 百岁的是你爷爷还是曾祖父
<linsux> 你设置好开机，peanut shell, ddns, 然后就可以远程了
<linsux> 看来不是搞IT的
<missing> linsux: 你是搞it的/
<missing> ?
<a080_testwebcam> vnc怎么弄？
<a080_testwebcam> 你要我弄个ddns?
<linsux> 我搞tit
<calebot> 老人就不该用 win32 啊，太难用鸟
<iGoogle> a080_testwebcam: vnc安装就是啊。你远程给他开软件，设置。
<a080_testwebcam> 花生壳啊？
<stardiviner> code block text
<linsux> 今年搞tit很火
<linsux> it就算了
<a080_testwebcam> 额，vnc怎么连上去呢？我家里是adsl啊
<a080_testwebcam> google中。。。
<iGoogle> 和dsl无关。就是远程桌面操作
<linsux> 搞个毛VNC
<linsux> windows自己有远程
<a080_testwebcam> 需要windows客户端自启动什么？
<stardiviner> 有谁用weechat的？那个Ctrl-c，b 插入代码，粗体的字体，这个要怎么按啊？
<linsux> 你要先自己设置好
<blueghost> http://www.infzm.com/content/59939
<blueghost> 笑死我了
<linsux> 设置好了还能自己搞个小VPN
<iGoogle> 那肉身过去算了。折腾啥
<blueghost> 做饼子完全不计成本，行头也不对，箱子和小轮车做得那么好看有什么用？关键时候要能跑。
<a080_testwebcam> 两边网络都是adsl
<calebot> 聊天换字体神马的最讨厌了
<iGoogle> 其实有人喜欢花花绿绿的字
<a080_testwebcam> 家里的是用路由器自动拨号，vnc要设个端口映射吧？
<horn12> 好
<a080_testwebcam> 还有有什么方法获得家里的ip，不用ddns的
<missing> a080_testwebcam: adsl拨号不用的
<stardiviner> 有谁用weechat的？那个Ctrl-c，b 插入代码，粗体的字体，这个要怎么按啊？
<a080_testwebcam> 家里是adsl,连上一台破路由
<iGoogle> 路由设置DMZ
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 路由设置映射咯
<iGoogle> 让家里机器上irc这。就看到ip
<iGoogle> :D
<missing> 花生壳吧
<a080_testwebcam> 倒
<iGoogle> 越搞越复杂
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 你的是固定ip也行啊
<a080_testwebcam> 不是固定ip啊
<iGoogle> 买一个手写板。给老人画图
<iGoogle> 画字
<a080_testwebcam> 额。。。不会写字啊
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 这很麻烦的啦...老人家身边就没有那个用qq的吗?
<a080_testwebcam> 画图不如说话啊
<calebot> a080_testwebcam: 数字懂的吧？
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 那电脑买了给谁用的?
<a080_testwebcam> 囧，阿拉伯数字就是天书
<iGoogle> 。
<calebot> ...
<a080_testwebcam> 本来是我用的
<bcao> a080_testwebcam, ,visit www.cha123.com
<calebot> 买东西都用问的？
<a080_testwebcam> 家里除了这老人还有更年轻的老人。。。不过都不会用电脑
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 你家里没有谁照顾老人家的年轻点的会用点电脑的?
<iGoogle> 买一个智能手机算了。一样上网视频
<missing> 没有?
<iGoogle> lol
<winterli> vbox的虚拟硬盘文件vhd有什么程序能直接打开？
<calebot> 智能手机++
<a080_testwebcam> 另外几个还不会开机= =
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 就没有个会电脑的,邻居有没有?
<a080_testwebcam> 还不如百岁的 lol
<iGoogle> 有老人手机，只有几个按钮的那种
<a080_testwebcam> 邻居都是电脑白痴啊
<a080_testwebcam> 问过了
<missing> a080_testwebcam: 难得,好好考虑,百岁老人家已定要好好尽孝心
<calebot> 有 skype phone 的吧，实体不用电脑的
<iGoogle> 说了。肉身回家吧。
<a080_testwebcam> 属于鼠标都会倒着拿的那种，看了想死的心都有
<missing> iGoogle: 同意,肉身回家最好了
 * calebot 爸妈至今搞不清 click 和 double-click 有啥差别
<iGoogle> 你们村子里面，文化不高啊
<a080_testwebcam> 是啊，就偶凑合
<iGoogle> bot的爸妈不会英文
<missing> calebot: 我认识很多人都是双击的...
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 9494
<iGoogle> 别给爸妈说double
<winterli> 单击找找位置，双击是搞定他
<vic> 说单击和双击
<linsux> 这有甚么奇怪的，大部分人都不会用电脑的
<calebot> 他们双击和单击效果基本一样
<winterli> 像钉钉子一样呀。。
<missing> 那是,电脑很复杂的
<a080_testwebcam> 上次邻居家一个鼠标是被 n击 击坏了
<calebot> 因为双击按太慢
<winterli> 先轻轻敲一下，然后再用力
<a080_testwebcam> 那人一直 狂按 鼠标
<missing> calebot: 不知道,反正人家哎所有都是双击
<iGoogle> n击。赞
<vic> 所以就设置成单击打开啊
<calebot> 而且双击之间鼠标会移动…
<winterli> vbox的虚拟硬盘文件vhd有什么程序能直接打开？
<linsux> 就好比，他们会社交搞关系，出去能发现商机，而你只会编译内核，搞搞irc
<winterli> 对，双击的鼠标移动这个问题很多人都有
<linsux> 每个人的特长不同
<iGoogle> 双击，本来就是傻
<a080_testwebcam> 后来我发现那鼠标 居然裂了，太夸张了
<calebot> 虽然学会用 firefox, 但不会开标签…
<calebot> 1 window 1 tab 走天下…
<missing> 嗯
<missing> 哈哈
<calebot> 教过 N 次了，就是继续 1 window 1 tab
<xiangfu> 1 windows N tab :D
<wxg4net> debian上 ssh连接上 不能显示中文字符 怎么回事呢
<linsux> 现在知道为什么lin永远做不了主流桌面了吧
<NoIE> g
<stardiviner> hackljlsd
<stardiviner> sdlkjflsdf
<calebot> 应该来鼓捣个 triple click
<iGoogle> calebot: 。。。你干嘛不改装下鼠标。搞10个按钮出来
<missing> iGoogle: 有的阿
<bcao> calebot, triple click在ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ里是支持的
<calebot> 不用改装啊，市面上有卖的
<missing> 那些游戏鼠标7 8个键的
<iGoogle> 就是啊。买一个
<iGoogle> 老人那手，还triple。。。
<iGoogle> 都tri到关机那里去了
<NoIE> 万能的 IRC ，请告诉我，Ich habe einen Ausflug _______ meinen Freunden geemacht .
<NoIE> 用 in 比较好还是用 während 比较好？
<linsux> 搞个老人电脑项目，有搞头
<roylez> NoIE: 后面一个
<iGoogle> NoIE: nnnnd 你德国鬼子啊
<NoIE> moviez：谢谢。
<iGoogle> 。。
<wxg4net> debian上 ssh连接上 不能显示中文字符 乱码都没有啊
<horn12> 这是德语啊？
<iGoogle> roylez: 这家伙是从后面补全nick的。 lol
<wxg4net> 谁能帮我一下哦 谢谢
<roylez> NoIE: 我的选择原因是“一寸长一寸强”
<xiangfu> wxg4net: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" ssh ......
<xiangfu> wxg4net: 确定你的服务器上有中文   :)
<iGoogle> NoIE: 你是谁的马甲？
<wxg4net> xiangfu，刚安装的中文字体的
<NoIE> roylez：小时候，我经常站在买学习机的柜台前面看售货员玩学习机，因为当时家里穷，没钱买。
<NoIE> iGoole：Hello World！
<calebot> ssh 服务器不用中文吧
<xiangfu> wxg4net:  装了中文字体，证明你可以显示中文 :)
<iGoogle> 。还有。
<wxg4net> xiangfu, 中文直接忽略 不显示 git log 里面的中文字符直接显示 <E5><9B><A2><E8><B4><AD><E4> 这样
<hang> 我小时候买学习机 主要是打游戏
<NoIE> iGoole：Hello World！
<NoIE> roylez：售货员玩那个小霸王的英语词霸（好像是这个名字），她们也是一直选最长的。
<linsux> 现在学生买电脑，主要还是打游戏
<iGoogle> 。
<calebot> 谁买学习机不是学习打游戏来着？
<xiangfu> wxg4net: 'locale' 输出 什么 ？
<calebot> 玩游戏学外语++
<linsux> 那就只能玩RPG了
<calebot> 外国游戏就该玩原文的
<linsux> 英文的，日文的
<jiero> 昨天crawl stone soup升级了
<jiero> 我的进度就没用了。
<jiero> ^_^
<calebot> jiero: 降级
<jiero> */
<jiero> calebot: 我懒了。直接不管了
<iGoogle> jiero: 娱乐嘛。执着等级干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 我现在知道你是什么意思了
<leaveboy> 语言环境
<wxg4net> xiangfu,  晕 debian系统那么干净 我设置了 locales 但locale 里面都是等于C的
<jiero> iGoogle: 不是啦，我都跑到地下14层了
<wxg4net> xiangfu,不正常
<iGoogle> jiero: 从来不玩搞级别啥的
<iGoogle> 只有一个指标：杀人数目
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。我的目标从来都不是杀人数目
<iGoogle> 追求最高比率。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我很喜欢去送死
<iGoogle> 。。
<wxg4net> xiangfu, dpkg-reconfigure locales ？是不是针对这个配置的
<xiangfu> 你可以试试。
<iGoogle> jiero: 袋鼠国，真适合你。那是懒人国。
<iGoogle> 听说围观别人小白倒车，可以看半小时。 jiero
<tenzu> iGoogle: 一味追求frag数是一种偏执症
<iGoogle> te
<iGoogle> 是是。我接受你的意见。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你说中国人么。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 袋鼠人
<jiero> 发生一个时间 围观整体时间超过1天
<metbsd> 别人可能是显摆呢
<metbsd> 不是倒车
<iGoogle> 。。
<jiero> 这里人发生了什么事情别人才不管呢。。。
<jiero> 除非是危险
<iGoogle> 就是我以前的一个老师。。那小白
<jiero> iGoogle: 玩游戏我确实懒的杀人。我喜欢逃跑
<iGoogle> 。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你打过CS么？
<iGoogle> 佛教应该开发一个游戏出来。 jiero 你主持吧。
<wxg4net> xiangfu: 重启了下正常了 .多谢
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没趣。以前公司打。
<jiero> iGoogle: 别人拿枪追你才好玩
<blueghost> 来自欧美的研究发现，邻苯二甲酸酯对男婴的生殖器发育有影响，可能引发睾丸机能障碍。
<iGoogle> 啊。
<blueghost> 儿子也没玩具玩了
<iGoogle> blueghost: 别夸大效果。难道接触就影响了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那你玩啥？
<jiero> tenzu: Quake3，ET都是那时候神的玩具
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。 fps 打仗嘛
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 好吧. 那我就放心了
<iGoogle> blueghost: ... 别道听途说。 我才说一句，你这就放心了啊。
 * jiero 聆听神谕
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ........................................................................................... 好吧. 不让儿子玩任何东西了
<missing> lol
 * iGoogle 的遗憾，是从来没打et，ping<300过。可悲啊。
<missing> 据说小三分之二
<missing> 哈哈
<iGoogle> blueghost: ...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 玩COD啊，quake啥的没劲
<iGoogle> cod半个月，4，5个版本一起过了。
<blueghost> 管它有没有影响. 安全至上, 到我儿子,可是5代单传了.  这个险冒不起啊
<iGoogle> blueghost: ...5代。。看来你应该改变基因了。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) .....
<iGoogle> blueghost: 找一个洋妞吧。改变下。
<iGoogle> 说错。让你儿子找
<missing> blueghost: 哇..五代单传...只几率
<missing> 这,不是 只
<if_else> 各位兄台，git ls-files 使用哪个参数可以查看某个特定版本的文件列表？谢谢
<iGoogle> missing: 你想说，和多利羊的成功率相当？
<missing> iGoogle: 我想知道ee你家是几代单传了?
<iGoogle> 我有弟弟
<missing> iGoogle: 多利羊那个是挑选,不是成功率哦
<iGoogle> 我儿子，被计划，没兄弟。。
<missing> iGoogle: 哦...还好
<iGoogle> 你没被计划？
<missing> iGoogle: 留着机会哈,估计这几年就开放生二胎了
<missing> å¹´
<Kandu> iGoogle: 最近發現 cod5 最高難度的德國神狙也很好打
<missing> iGoogle: 我少数民族的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 到国外生，然后放到国外养
<iGoogle> 。。@@ 天。 missing 你啥种族的
<xiangfu> if_else: git checkout -b RELEASE_XXX && git ls-files :D
<missing> iGoogle: 广西的 壮族多了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没想过这样折腾
<iGoogle> 哦。那倒是。高考加了多少
<missing> iGoogle: 没扎吧,还?
<missing> 20分
<iGoogle> 。
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，这两个命令是连在一起的？
<iGoogle> 要证书的。你说呢
<if_else> xiangfu: help 看看 -b 什么意思
<missing> iGoogle: 可以疏通回来的,放心啦
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fedora 16的每日镜像开始构建 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333866 http://archive.fedoraproject.org/pub/al ... -composes/ 注意，现在Fedora的每日版镜像已经基于Koji软件仓库管理系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bsfmig — 2011-06-03 11:31
<xiangfu> if_else: -b: create a new branch
<iGoogle> 你疏通过了？ lol
<xiangfu> if_else: 从来没用过 ls-files :(
<xiangfu> if_else: 但是你想要的功能可以那么实现 :)
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，-b 不是新建分支吗!我只想获取 某个版本的文件列表
<iGoogle> 有一个邻居，蒙古的
<iGoogle> missing: 女儿最近改名了。得瑟啊。蒙古名字。
<xiangfu> if_else: 我只是告诉你一个方法, 那两个命令就可以得到你想要的。
<missing> iGoogle: 没点医学常识,笨
<iGoogle> 。难道我会不知道的？
<if_else> xiangfu: 谢谢兄台了
<xiangfu> if_else: 建完之后再删了。：） 我没用过  ls-files
<missing> iGoogle: 哦,其实我不在政府部门的我随便生的,不过没有老婆和我生而已,哈哈
<missing> 超生打不了就是给钱而已
<iGoogle> 。没看懂。nnnd
<missing> lol
<iGoogle> 重点是没lp?
<iGoogle> @
 * missing 吃饭
<xiangfu> if_else: maybe you want 'git archive' ?
<xiangfu> git archive -v --format=tar VERSION | bzip2 > NAME_VERSION.tar.bz2 ?
<if_else> xiangfu: 太谢谢兄台了！我 google 还没找到来
<nado> 测试
<^k^> nado, ....  ㍣ 
<xiangfu> nado: 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms :D
<microcai> 糟糕了！！！
<microcai> 8.8.8.8 没法 ping 了
<microcai> 你们是不是也ping不上了？？？？
<microcai> 还好我昨天加了 hosts 文件
<microcai> irc 还能上
<blueghost> 质检总局：玩具无双重标准
<blueghost> 中国无食品安全问题
<blueghost> 中国的黄瓜比德国的安全
<blueghost> 我 们去德国,教育他们如何 解决 食品安全问题
<aaronyy> 可以ping的阿
<blueghost> 我们去台湾,教育台湾如何让食品更安全
<blueghost> 艾, 生活在德国的人真悲惨啊.吃个黄瓜也出问题. 中国人该自豪了
 * microcai TMD 可恶， gtalk 完全登录不了了！
 * microcai 我现在有杀人的冲动
 * missing 支持菜主席
<missing> lol
 * microcai TNND 怎么回事？ 用 vpn 都登录不了 gtalk !!! 看来是 Google 被 DDOS 了
 * microcai GFW 切断不了你，就 DDOS 你。 真 TMD 恶心
<calebot> 墙又升级了？
<xiangfu> microcai: something wrong with your networks. here just fine.
<microcai> xiangfu: 各个  ISP 响应速度不一样
<xiangfu> then something wroing with your ISP :D
<blueghost> 就算地沟油的时候, 电视也说了, 那是少数无良商人所谓, 而且强调 不要吃太多, 基本无害, 不用过分担心. 我就想不明白怎么 一黄瓜就让德国人心惶惶.
<microcai> xiangfu: no, 别忘记这几天是什么日子
<blueghost> 德国人的心理素质太差了
<xiangfu> Liu four
 * microcai 国难日啊！！！！！！！ 国难日考雅思，不知道他们会问什么问题！！ 他们会不会给我出的问题里钓鱼我？？？？
<vic> blueghost: eventfilter 和 其他的比如keyevent  可以同时存在吗？
<xiangfu> 8694
<blueghost> 看我们的专家, 都告诉我们 了, 地沟油基本无害. 让我们知道中国的食物多么安全,就算地沟油也没问题的. 德国政府怎么不能也负责任地告诉德国民众, "黄瓜少吃, 基本无害"
<xiangfu> 我相信德国。一直对他们有信心。
<xiangfu> 没有德国也不没有欧元。
<xiangfu> 也就没有欧元
<xiangfu> 德国是多NB的一个国家啊～～
<blueghost> vic:) 没实现过, 但问题是,有必要混着吗. 一个是不重实现 textEdit 的情况下, 在外部 处理事件. 一个是重实现textEdit,重载对应 event的处理. 如果你使用后一个方法,重定义event就好了, 所有细节都可以在内部完成,有必要在外面处理吗? 如果不想重定义textedit, 只有用前一个方法, 也不能重定义keyevent事件处理啊
<vic> blueghost: 在一个filter里可以定义多个event处理把 ？
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 这我不管, 我只是说有必要为一黄瓜弄的人心惶惶吗? 学下中国, 例如地沟油也可以说, 不用过分担心, 少吃对身体无害.
<xiangfu> blueghost: 啊~~~ :)
<blueghost> vic:) 可以啊,就一系列的判断,判断发生事件的是谁, 是什么事件,然后强制将event参数转化成需要的event对象, 然后处理
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 需要和谐啊. 要不象中国那样, 用好话掩盖问题, 要不象美国 打其它国家 转移对国内问题的注意
<xiangfu> ：D
<MaskRay> microcai1: 明天考？加油
<microcai1> MaskRay: 恩。国难日
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 黄瓜出问题了, 就说"黄瓜没任何问题.", 或者 出兵打 利比亚.
<xiangfu> http://blog.ce.cn/html/22/155422-150966.html
<xiangfu> blueghost: ^
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 德国就一傻b, 不知道维稳的重要性
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 还承认 不是 西班牙黄瓜的问题. 错都错了, 就死口咬定 西班牙 黄瓜的问题, 不就好了吗. 就一傻逼
<ch_> blueghost-> 这是政治问题
<xiangfu> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 所以, 我们政府应该到德国教育教育他们.
<xiangfu> blueghost: 吃饭。
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 好吧
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 不用担心饭的安全问题. 中国的饭非常安全. 政府告诉我们的.
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 所有负面都是谣言
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 泰国香米, 百分百就是泰国进口的, 并不是加了香精的
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 放心吃. 有问题, 也是无害的
<blueghost> ch_:) 政治问题又如何. 如果西班牙有意见. 德国就告他干涉内政
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 我们应该教育德国如何治理国家
<zhangkaixuan> gtalk登录不上去了???
<jyfl987> 可以阿
<zhangkaixuan> 我电信线路 登录十几分钟了....
<ch_> blueghost-> 你能先治理好我们自己的国家吗
<jiero> ch_: 先治理好自己身周
<blueghost> ch_:) 干嘛要我治理啊, 我又不是共党
<blueghost> ch_:) 有党妈妈为我们做好一切. 我们多幸福啊. 别的国家还得过段时间就要选举政府来管理国家
<blueghost> ch_:) 我们什么都不用管,有党妈妈为我们想好一切
<blueghost> 该感到幸福了
<ch_> blueghost-> 你是党员吗？
<blueghost> ch_:) 不是啊
<ch_> blueghost-> how old are you?
<blueghost> ch_:) 有党妈妈的照顾. 做鬼也光荣.
<hanghang> 党妈妈？
<ch_> blueghost-> 你今年多大了？10+  20+
<ch_> blueghost-> 你能描述一下你现在有多幸福吗？有房有车没贷款
 * itrufeng_ 该吃饭了。
<blueghost> 有党妈妈, 党疼国爱的, 纵做鬼,也幸福.
<blueghost> 深圳的大运也快开始了, 鬼"只盼坟前有屏幕，看大运，同欢呼。"
<blueghost> 做鬼真幸福啊, 奥运也看了,亚运也看了, 等着大运呢
<hanghang> help  :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services  这个需要到哪边注册啊
<blueghost> hanghang:) 跟 nickserv 说
<blueghost> hanghang:) 找党妈妈
<blueghost> hanghang:) 找党妈妈, 用地沟油炒 瘦肉精猪肉
<blueghost> hanghang:) 喝牛奶. 别空腹吃
<jyfl987> 美国佛罗里达州10岁男童还以为自已钓到一条超大的鱼，没想到却是一只会吃人的鳄鱼。胆子够大的他甚至把鳄鱼拖回附近的家。 http://woshao.com/article/e12a989c8c3211e0b4f6000c2959fd2a/
<ch_> .h
<hanghang>  /msg nickserv help
<blueghost> hanghang:) 吃完牛奶 吃西瓜
<vzever> hanghang童靴遇到困难了？
<blueghost> hanghang:) 前面别带空格啊
<blueghost> vzever:) 他饿了.
<blueghost> 教他 牛奶炒西瓜瘦肉
<hanghang> :) i am  a new one here
<blueghost> vzever:) 蒙牛的学生奶, 炸开的西瓜, 抄瘦肉精瘦肉, 加碘盐
<jiero> jyfl987: 那个地方鳄鱼保护过头了。有超过300万头。
<blueghost> vzever:) 一天的营养餐, 最好 再加碟酸黄瓜, 开胃
<vzever> 	
<vzever> blueghost: 为什么全是和饮食有关的
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 鳄鱼在那个州是保护动物否？
<jyfl987> 如果不是 可考虑引入中国农民
<blueghost> vzever:) ............ 吃饭不饮食 吃什么
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 错了, 引进广东人
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 不到多久就把鳄鱼吃光了
<jyfl987> blueghost: 我也是这么想的
<blueghost> :)
<vzever> hanghang:摸索出来了吗
<jiero> jyfl987: 不管什么野生动物都是保护的
<jyfl987> jiero: 那老外怎么还有许多打猎的呢
<vzever> 野生动物是分级别的嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 打猎区域
<hanghang> <vzever> 出来了
<jiero> jyfl987: 农场主邀请人们打野兔
<jyfl987> jiero: 一律保护太说不过去了 要是让鳄鱼袭击怎么办
<vzever> jiero:有个视频农场注坐直升机打野猪 那个准呀
<jiero> jyfl987: 你看原文了没。那孩子本该受$300罚款，最多60天监禁
<jiero> jyfl987: 自我防卫就不算了
<jyfl987> jiero: 那谁知道他是防卫还是打猎 老外人口稀少
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 被美国鳄鱼袭击不是正常吗.
<maplebeats> gtalk怎么上不去啊
<jyfl987> blueghost: 这个不能打太可恶了 加国能不能打？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 家边上随时都有鳄鱼太可怕了
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 擅自闯入美国的私人住宅, 貌似被打死, 屋主也是不受制裁的 好像
<jyfl987> blueghost: 这个我可以理解阿
<jyfl987> 而且我完全赞同在中国也这么干
<vzever> 僵尸就是这样被植物打死的
<maplebeats> 不行吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<maplebeats> 中国这么干会死很多人的－，～
<jyfl987> 谁叫你要去闯别人家
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 如果按公平来说, 闯入了 鳄鱼的私人住宅, 被鳄鱼咬死 ,鳄鱼应该也不受制裁吧
<jiero> 中国绝对不会有野生动物
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 为什么要闯鳄鱼的家呢
<jyfl987> blueghost: 可是鳄鱼也有爬到你家附近的阿 农场是你家的 鳄鱼干嘛来住？
<jyfl987> 闯入你的农场 那你就干掉他
 * blueghost 貌似弄混了一个概念, 到底是人侵犯鳄鱼的地盘,还是鳄鱼侵犯了人的地盘
<jiero> 随意了。。。
<jyfl987> 是鳄鱼 因为人权高于动物权利
<jiero> 反正你也碰不到鳄鱼进自己家门
<jyfl987> 我就怕我在路上被鳄鱼袭击
<jyfl987> 所以最好学美国那样 预先打击 把鳄鱼都清理出去
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 这么说可以吗, 不能 随意在野外猎杀鳄鱼, 但鳄鱼侵犯了农场, 则可以杀
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 这么说的过去吗
 * blueghost 准备象鳄鱼普及法律知识-"不能随意私闯民宅"
<jyfl987> blueghost: 不行 鳄鱼是有攻击性的 我不能冒那个险 如果照你那个逻辑 美国何必打伊拉克 伊拉克又没有侵犯美国
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 我的逻辑是将鳄鱼看作人来看的.
<jyfl987> blueghost: 那不就是了 动物权利和人权比还不是平等的
<blueghost> 如果将 鳄鱼 当一美国人来看. 貌似说的过去
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 好吧
<jyfl987> 我只想知道加国有没有这样该死的法律 还有对印第安人是如何规定的 难道印地安人也不准打猎？
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 虽然你说的有理, 但我保留我的意见
<jyfl987> 另外如果划定打猎区 而其他地方禁止打猎 肯定最后结果是动物都跑去禁猎区去了
<jyfl987> blueghost: 正常
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 貌似印第安人, 猎杀了, 有个仪式的
 * samul 我想去桂林啊我想去桂林
<blueghost> samul:) 桂林? 没去过. 还是以前那个桂林吗
<jyfl987> blueghost: 我是想知道对印第安人如何约束的
<jyfl987> 另外我想知道印地安人自己的政府能否接受移民 如果可以的话 这个倒是个漏洞可以利用
<blueghost> samul:) 好像现在很多假经典的. 有个谣言, 说 黄山 那棵松现在 是假的
<NoIE> 有人知道哪里卖窗式空调吗？
<blueghost> jyfl987:) ................
<blueghost> samul:) 好像现在很多假景点的. 有个谣言, 说 黄山 那棵松现在 是假的
<jyfl987> blueghost: 以前是假的 现在是新栽种的 呵呵 我就是黄山人
<ayaka> NoIE, 电器店
<NoIE> avernos: 好像不对。。。
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 哦
<que01> ........
<NoIE> 装在窗户上的软件铺天盖地，装在窗户上的空调怎么就那么少？
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 但我想知道, 桂林现在还是不是原来的桂林. 是不是 也是被人改造过, 不是原装的了. 要知道现在什么政绩工程, 什么都做的出来
<que01> 这个没有办法。。。
<jyfl987> 我有个同事桂林的  不在这个屋子里
<blueghost> 哦
<jyfl987> 不过哪个景点没有改造呢
<hanghang> eeeeeeee
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 就是说呢
<ayaka> 祝愿 happyaron高考顺利
<blueghost> 所以 samul 要去桂林, 我觉得还有必要吗
<que01> 我想除非所深山野林。。。
<que01> 高考。。。
<blueghost> 看的都不是原装的, 我觉的没意思
<que01> 还有三天
 * NoIE 我老是忘记happyaron是中学生。。。
<ayaka> 另外纪念一下六四
<pityonline> NoIE: 马上就是大学生啦
<blueghost> ayaka:) 你敢公开纪念六四??
<que01> 我刚从那儿出来。。。
<ayaka> pityonline, 而且还是优秀大学生
 * NoIE 有谁会编译 panda3d ？
<jyfl987> 那些在北美的 给我了解下印第安人政策来着
<pityonline> ayaka: 三好大学生，哈哈
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 晚上找 knowed
<que01> 大学生还有三好么？
<ayaka> blueghost, 我知道这个频道是公开记录的，看看我的ip,ipv6 tunnel的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 半夜找那美国老
<blueghost> ayaka:) 好吧.
<jyfl987> 好像 5羊也在
<jiero> NoIE: 你干嘛编译呃。那个是Python呃
<jyfl987> calebot: 你在哪里来着
<ayaka> 有人ipv6 tunnel 可以很快的上youtube,facebook
<NoIE> jiero: 我说的是开发环境。
<blueghost> 美籍台湾裔
<jiero> NoIE: 需要开发环境吗。。。
<jiero> 不知道
<NoIE> jiero: 官方网站上没有 natty 版的安装包。
<NoIE> jiero: 需要。
<jyfl987> 那不就是在us了
<blueghost> 是啊, 不过半夜才在呢
<blueghost> 可能晚上也在, 忘了. 我只在半夜上来见过他
<hanghang> 现在有多少人用irc的
<ch_> x-chat .....
<blueghost> ayaka:) 怎么纪念六四
<ayaka> 要是中国民主了，64会不会成为纪念日
<hanghang> 估计会的
<ayaka> blueghost, 我打算传播翻墙知识在bbs上
<blueghost> ayaka:) 我们这辈子看不到了
<jyfl987> 估计不会成为国家纪念日
<jyfl987> 因为64死的人跟历次运动比太少了
<hanghang> 就像54一样
<jyfl987> 镇反就杀了300万
<NoIE> ayaka: 要是 64 没成为纪念日就不能算民主。
<blueghost> ayaka:) 应该不会
<ayaka> 这一天至少要鸣警报
<jyfl987> NoIE: 民主不是你一个人说了算的
<blueghost> ayaka:) 如果真的民主了, 一定会有更大的
<NoIE> 54 没有成为纪念日也是相同的理由。
<NoIE> jyfl987: 呵呵，至少我可以说。
<blueghost> ayaka:) 可能那个未来起决定作用的运动, 会
<blueghost> ayaka:) 可能会成为纪念日的运动还没出现
<ayaka> 64的确比共产党搞大跃进、文革死的少
<jyfl987> NoIE: 呵呵 不会成为现实
<calebot> 民主神马的都是浮云
<calebot> 真相是 财团主
<blueghost> ayaka:) 什么时候也出现了中国大革命, 那个日子就会了
<ayaka> 今年我国有受到茉莉花影响、并且有游行，或许
<calebot> 有钱人为了确保自己的生命财产安全才搞的“民主”
<ayaka> 民主是不完美的
<jyfl987> calebot: 干嘛不回话
<calebot> 法律都是为了有钱人服务的
<calebot> jyfl987: 回啥？
<blueghost> ayaka:) 你先组建一个政党, 然后推翻共党. 直接推翻共党, 更乱
<ayaka> 这是美国总统在柏林大封锁时说的
<jyfl987> calebot: 问你印第安人的政府能不能接受移民
<calebot> jyfl987: 印第安人只有自治，没有外交权
<jyfl987> blueghost: 共党让你组么？睁眼说瞎话阿
<blueghost> ayaka:) 除非你有一个能即时 代替的,就算是临时的政府, 才行
<jyfl987> 移民算外交么
<calebot> 所有动物一律平等，但有些动物比其他动物更加平等
<jyfl987> 额 动物庄园
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 象 当初共党所做的那样,地下党. 想办法啊. 什么保障都没有, 就直接赶 共党 下台啊
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 得有个收拾烂摊子的才行吧
<calebot> 因为有钱人也只有两只手两条腿，为了保障自己的生命财产才搞的民主
<calebot> 法律说一夫一妻，有钱人笑而不语
<jyfl987> blueghost: 那跟直接推翻是一样的
<blueghost> calebot:) 没错. 中国倒有个不同, 某些人不需要民主也保障,甚至获得更大的生命财产
<jiero> 偏题够多了
<blueghost> 所以,别国需要民主. 我们不需要. 只要你是那一些人
<winterli> 。。。
<winterli> 最近讨论的很开放呀，呵呵
<blueghost> winterli:) 是啊
<hanghang> 敏感词多了 有问题吗
<winterli> 呵呵，这种开放的频道，小心些好。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们都出去了 享受了自由 就要我们这些人连讨论都不讨论
<jyfl987> 这怎么行
<hanghang> blueghost  test
<blueghost> hanghang:) 没问题
<blueghost> hanghang:) 说吧
<hanghang> blueghost   :） 第一次用不错
<winterli> cairo-dock能否让运行的程序就在下面显示图标，现在我的是要最小化后才显示。。
<blueghost> 64 二十年前 二十二年前 天安门事变 天安门风波 天安门妈妈
<blueghost> winterli:) 有设置的吧. 用 e17 吧
<jiero> 你说的鳄鱼还不算偏题？？
<winterli> 晕。。。又推荐e17，哈哈。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<blueghost> 呵呵
<winterli> 没找到设置呀。。。
<blueghost> winterli:) 表示 e17 没烦恼. 没在用 cairo-dock.
<winterli> 说实话，我没有太多有勇气去折腾，不像win，丫的基本上随便折腾
<winterli> blueghost: 抓个图给我看看呀
<blueghost> winterli:) 有什么折腾的, 我的 e17 是在官网上下载源码, 一个一个编译的呢
<jiero> blueghost: 没直接装？
<winterli> 你的e17实际上是什么样子的
<jiero> 我都是apt:e17
<winterli> 为什么不直接装？
<ch_> .g
<ch_> .help
<jska> to blueghost e17 现在对中文支持的咋样？
<blueghost> jska:) 非常好
<blueghost> winterli:) 源的 e17 差很多东西, 装了, 几乎啥 扩展 module 编译不了
<winterli> 哦哦。。。也是阉割的？
<blueghost> winterli:) http://imagebin.org/156544 <== 截图 壁纸是我画的
<blueghost> winterli:) 左边的就是一个 dock, 不是很强大, 但够用了
<jska> to blueghost 搞美术的？厉害！
<hanghang> blueghost 艺术家？
<ayaka> calebot, 民主就想您能说民主的不好，不想共产党永远是对的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 不是啊
<winterli> 真简洁，壁纸画的不错。。
<blueghost> winterli:) 谢谢
<winterli> 音乐播放器是什么？
<blueghost> jska:) 不是
<calebot> 各国的言论自由等级也不一样的
<blueghost> hanghang:) 不是
<calebot> 米国自 911 后也越来越侵犯人权了
<jyfl987> calebot: 美国那是多与少的问题 土共是有与没的问题
<blueghost> winterli:) 左下角的是 e17 的一个mpd module
<jyfl987> 就跟当年国共一样
<calebot> 所以匿名上网才是王道啊
<jyfl987> blueghost: 你还画这个东西？
<blueghost> winterli:) 那个播放器是 Sonata
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 是啊
<calebot> 确保匿名，想说啥就说啥，想干啥就干啥
<hanghang> e17  是神吗
<winterli> 貌似很好看。。。
<jyfl987> blueghost: 给我画个裸女
<blueghost> jyfl987:) .....
<calebot> 还可以买卖 bitcoin
<blueghost> winterli:) 可以打扮的非常 妖艳的.
<ayaka> calebot, 人权是对自己国家的，在我认为
<jska> 以前机器配置低，一直用e16，后来用了段rc的e17，不太稳定
<jyfl987> blueghost: 你是搞web美工的 还是3d的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 单纯爱好画的
<jyfl987> calebot: btc这么贵 支付额度都在1以下吧
<jska> 现在机器差不多就懒的折腾了，gnome也不错了
<winterli> 晕。默认样子真难看。。。
<winterli> 怎么打扮成那个样子的？
<jyfl987> http://the-scholars.com/   老外追中剧的论坛 太搞了
<calebot> 机器好就开始奢侈了
<blueghost> ayaka:) 民主我倒无所谓, 我关心的是, 政府是什么角色, 是个管理者还是 国家的所有者
 * calebot 以前连 udev 都不用的
<blueghost> ayaka:) 关心的是 政府管理国家是否需要获得授权
<blueghost> ayaka:) 土共的执政 谁授权的
<ayaka> blueghost, eh
<NoIE> 有多少人经常访问谷歌问答？
<blueghost> ayaka:) 如果49年人民授权了共党执政. 60年了, 是不是太长
<jyfl987> blueghost: 这个你就是拿西方观念套东方了 土共也是中国传统王朝 传统王朝向来是自我加冕  少数篡位的不算
<ayaka> 中共说是历史的选择，就算我被骗了祖父选择你，我不选择，选择一次，就是永久？
<calebot> 可以革命的嘛
<blueghost> ayaka:) 是不是需要重新授权一次, 执政这个合同是否是无限期? 是否需要通过某种形式来获得合同延期. 或者终止
<calebot> 用脚投票 肉身翻墙
<ayaka> blueghost, 关键是对方不让您选择
<jska> 国安的进来了，你们都要被跨省啦！！！！！！
<winterli> 蓝精灵。。。你在国内吗？
<jyfl987> 西方就4年重新签一次合同
<jyfl987> 何况有的国家 日本意大利什么的 还几个月签一次
<ayaka> jska, 政治犯人还有跨省，看看我的ip吧
<blueghost> ayaka:) 或者执政合同 的延续或者更换, 可以不是以民主的形式. 但必需解决 谁授权土共继续 执政.
<ch_> 如何美化ibus的输入条
<ayaka> jyfl987, 不是四年，美国参议员是6年，日本是议会制度
<blueghost> ayaka:) 是否真的要 象 calebot 说的那样 用革命来重新 授权???
<jska> ayaka 咋看你ip？
<ayaka> 有的国家是5年总统（总统制国家)
<ayaka> jska,  s /whois ayaka
<blueghost> ayaka:) 或者 革命 是民主另外一个选择. 过几十年就来一次 革命
<jyfl987> ayaka: 总之就是有固定长度的呢 参议员虽然是6年 但是被罢免的话不也是不固定么
<ayaka> blueghost, 最好是像韩国经济发展自动交替，但是革命是必然的
<jyfl987> re grant
<ayaka> jyfl987, 没错
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 就是有个最长限度,没有最短期限? 第二天就被罢免了
<jyfl987> blueghost: 很有可能阿
<blueghost> 对了, 谁有孩子的
<blueghost> 一般孩子多长时间 换牙的
<winterli> 我儿子现在还没换。。
<blueghost> 我儿子牙齿太好了, 5岁都没换一个, 正常吗
<winterli> 估计得明年吧
<winterli> 5岁换什么。。。
<winterli> 人一生就换一次牙。。
 * edison0354 研究人员逆向工程Skype协议，公布源代码
<winterli> 当然修仙除外
<blueghost> 我怕他新牙没地方出,被旧牙逼的在旁边出. 我忘了那种牙叫什么
<blueghost> 我的牙幼儿园就开始换了
<blueghost> 我儿子下学期都读书了,还没换
<blueghost> 不是5岁,6岁
<blueghost> 6岁生日刚过不久
<winterli> 那比我儿子大一岁
<jska> 现在GFW还对付不了IPV6，是吧
<blueghost> 哦
<winterli> 貌似
<jyfl987> 有的人换两次
<blueghost> :)
<jska> 当然白名单了就都over了
<jyfl987> 似乎我的门牙换了两次 额
<blueghost> 最里面的牙吧
<blueghost> 最里面的牙貌似很晚才出
<jska> MD，每天翻墙也很麻烦滴
<winterli> firefox+autoproxy+ssh表示没压力。。
<jska> winterli ssh帐户买的？
<winterli> 不是。。别人送的
<blueghost> winterli:) 外交部说了, 中国网络没有不开放. 屏蔽的只是色情网站
<jska> winterli 靠，我咋没遇上这好人
<winterli> 那个谁谁挥舞着矿泉水瓶说的什么来着。。。
<ayaka> blueghost, 尽快去看牙医
<winterli> 那你看的就看，不让你看的就不要看。。这么不听话，小心请你去喝茶
<blueghost> winterli:) http://www.spankwire.com/ <== 你上的去吗. 有屏蔽吗
<winterli> 打开了，自动走的ssh
<jska> TMD，中难骸那帮货一定有单独出口
<blueghost> http://www.pornhub.com/?utm_source=spankwire&utm_medium=network-bar&utm_campaign=spankwire-networkbar <== 这个呢
<blueghost> winterli:) 别翻墙, 一般的上
<winterli> 哦，我试试
<winterli> 好像没墙
<blueghost> http://www.pornhub.com/
<ayaka> 虽然我不看色情的东西，但是要不要看在我，共匪凭什么干预，再说主要屏蔽的是对共匪有不同声音的网站，或者是言论自由的地方1
<blueghost> 外交部不是说墙的是 色情网站吗
<blueghost> 这两个不是色情网站????
<winterli> 但速度十分慢。。
<blueghost> 怎么bbc中文网, 美国之音中文网却上不了
<winterli> 总有漏网的不是。。
<ayaka> blueghost, 外交部说只有政治的、python才色情
<winterli> 我相信蓝精灵不在国内。。
<blueghost> bbc,美国之音就是色情网站???
<calebot> 土共基本不禁色情的
<blueghost> calebot:) 外交部说的
<blueghost> calebot:) 外交部对什么是色情, 和一般人的定义不同
<jska> 西厢记其实不错，可惜大多数服务器不支持
<blueghost> bbc, voa是色情, 那俩网站就不是
<calebot> 用 ipv6 就不需要西厢啦
<winterli> banshee怎么把当前听的流媒体地址加到收藏夹里面？
<winterli> 西厢也已经停止开发了吧
<jska> calebot 这个还得看isp支持不
<calebot> jska: gogoc / miredo
<jska> calebot 纳泥？
<calebot> jska: 有 ipv4 + gogoc / miredo 就可以上 ipv6 鸟
<blueghost> 我想 政府可以说 "spankwire.com" "pornhub.com" 是漏网, "bbc""voa"是误撞
<winterli> 错了，中国的网络是最开放的，访问不了都是想诬陷中国政府的人在捣鬼
<ayaka> calebot, 我是用he.net tunnel不要软件
<winterli> 是他们在屏蔽中国的ip
<blueghost> winterli:) 原来如此
<winterli> 明白了吧。呵呵
<blueghost> "spankwire.com" "pornhub.com" 是漏网, "bbc""voa"是因为他们 封了中国的 ip
<blueghost> 明白了
<winterli> 对对。。。这就对了。。
<jska> 先有鸡还是先有蛋？  搜“翻墙”得先 翻墙 :-(
<blueghost> 但 失职还是解释不了啊, 怎么能漏网呢
<ayaka> 错，是别有用心的长胡子的外国势力不准说三道四企图干涉中共的阴谋
<blueghost> 但 失职还是解释不了啊, 怎么能漏网呢
<winterli> 临时工的问题，回头炒了他
<winterli> 再换个临时工
<blueghost> 我在去找找还有那些色情网, 是不用翻墙的
<jyfl987> blueghost: 一搜好多 都是用ip访问的那种
<jska> winterli ---无证临时工！
<winterli> 临时工肯定是无证的
<blueghost> 还有一个, 是dv拍的
<jyfl987> 其实有个问题可以证明不是误撞问题 你在任意一个国外网站的url后面加个 ?keyword=flg 就可以证明这一点了
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 我给的那俩不用ip访问
<jyfl987> 或者其他此类关键词
<jska> ！！！！！！！ IRC会不会也被监控中泥？！！！！
<xiangfu> 60kxz.com 878wyt.com 500kxw.com yourlustporn.com yourlust.com :D
<ayaka> jska, 中共知道irc?
<xiangfu> way too easy.
<blueghost> google 连南方周末也搜不了, 我是搜南方日报, 在进南方周末的
<winterli> irc当然可以被监控
<jyfl987> 我操 墙太不给面子了 现在加关键词他不管了
<ayaka> ipv6的google很有力度
<winterli> 全是明文传送 的数据
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 无法执行jar文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333879 环境：ubuntu10.04 在开源小工具里面发现一个小工具Downloadmp3.上面说可以直接执行。 下载DownloadMp3_1.1.2.jar 结果： 只能用归档打开 baidu后处理方法： 下载java（apt-get） 命令:java -jar DownloadMp3_1.1.2.jar 结果显示一大串字母数字，然后无反应，求解 统计信息:  ...
<jska> ayaka 土共有钱啊
<winterli> 除非你去用ssl+fish的irc
<winterli> 那样才安全
<jska> ayaka 象方校长之流有钱还不啥都干
<ayaka> winterli, 中国全网络被监控，但是有没有人去注意这个数据
<blueghost> 大家用 google 搜南方周末看看. 南方周末也不给 google 搜索啊
 * lainme 本频道的log是公开的
<winterli> ayaka: 注意哪个数据呀/
<blueghost> 百度可以
<jska> lainme  -------log不包括聊天内容吧？-----
<winterli> 数据监控都应该是关键字监控的。所以在公开的网络上少谈正事，多谈风月
<ayaka> 中共的养党费不民主成本高多了
<blueghost> jska:) 包括啊
<lainme> jska: 显然就是聊天记录
<blueghost> jska:) 直接可以 google 到
<if_else> 各位，安装了 lxde ，默认 F11 快捷键是全屏，但是在 openbox 配置文件里没有定义？请问快捷键在哪里？谢谢
<jyfl987> 研究下暗网
<ayaka> 百毒是顺民
<jska> 那服务器的多大存储啊
<jska> 这7x24的老万把千的在这聊啊
<xiangfu> jska:  文本能用多少。还不如 C1000-15 生成的多，我估计。。。
<jska> 关键freenode寸这干吗
<ayaka> 中共浪费国民的税金搞超级计算机就是为gfw服务的
<xiangfu> jska: freenode 不存log.
<jska> 就是给神马安全部门用
<lainme> jska: ubuntu存的。所有官方频道都有
<xiangfu> ‘有关部门’ ：）
<jyfl987> freenode会应政府或者法院要求提供email和聊天室记录 但是私人聊天他们不记录 所以无法提供 这个我问过他们
<a080_testwebcam> 三国杀连不上了
 * jyfl987 有官部门
<blueghost> <jska> 前几年看过一部小日本拍的电影《日本沉没》，情形跟现在差不多 ...
<blueghost> <jyf1987> jska: 那忙不过来额得跟观音他可以千手当然也可以千脸 ...
<winterli> 日本沉没，，不是前几年的问题。。。
<winterli> 至少20年前
<blueghost> <jska> 差不多了差不多了技术讨论的差不多了，该回到苍井老师和教育片了吧 .... <jska> sdk都是google自己定的接口吧，能自己建个glibc库么 ...
<blueghost> jska:) 怕了吧
<jska> ！！！！ 本人郑重声明： 所有发言全部是无意随机碰到键盘，与本人主观医院完全无关，谢绝跨省！！！
<blueghost> jska:) 都是你说的
<a080_testwebcam> 还客观医院呢
<winterli> 这声明无任何意义。。
<a080_testwebcam> 那个医院出来的、。？、
<winterli> 上法院了毛用没有。。。
<xiangfu> winterli: 不需要法院吧。直接 '带走'
<blueghost> <blueghost> 什么共匪时候盯上ubuntu ，就是ubuntu 用户的福气了 ...
<xiangfu> 消失
<calebot> 不需要法律吧。直接 '带走'
<blueghost> 我还说过这话啊
<xiangfu> blueghost: 我保证已经盯上了。
<calebot> 党说你错你就是错了
<blueghost> :)
<ayaka> 日本沉没和日本以外全部沉没都看过
<winterli> *** You are connected to ***** with SSLv3-AES256-SHA-256bits
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你也差不多了 该蒸发了
<winterli> 这种连接方式还有点用处。。。
<jska> 哎，趁着还有这么地方，赶紧欢乐下吧
<blueghost> <centerpoint> blueghost好久没来了，怪想念他的。。。
<blueghost> 还有人想我
 * jyfl987 悦虐
<palomino|working> .......
<a080_testwebcam> blueghost: 你来了啊。。。儿子给我当童养男事情想的怎么样了？
<blueghost> .............
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 只要不 声援 应该没事
<a080_testwebcam> i alpha080
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<blueghost> ................................................
<winterli> 胖马，你点什么呀。。
<jska> blueghost 不是要讨论技术嘛，井空老师神马的
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 什么技术
<a080_testwebcam> jska: 你会360大回旋么？
<a080_testwebcam> 教教我
<jska> blueghost 我怕一会你们又转儿童牙上去了，完全插不进话
<ayaka> 井空是那个项目的领导人？
<a080_testwebcam> blueghost: 你儿子换牙了？
<calebot> ayaka: 百度 “德艺双馨”
<xiangfu> ayaka:  sexware?
<jska> a080_testwebcam 练体操么
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 关键是土共是不讲道理的 他如果讲道理 又怎么会有那么多人反对呢 如果他搞墙是很精确的针对政治内容 哪里有这么多程序员反感
<calebot> jyfl987++
<winterli> 呵呵，看来搞技术都很反动
<ayaka> calebot, 永了compiz结果窗口不正常了
<jyfl987> 许多人都是拿自己的逻辑去推论土工 这思路上就错了
<calebot> 墙之所以讨厌就是乱挡
<jyfl987> 你要推论 就要想想他们是什么思路 他们是什么原则
<jyfl987> 不要自己丫丫应该怎样
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:) 没呢, 所以烦恼呢
<blueghost> jska:) 有什么技术问题就说嘛
<a080_testwebcam> 又在这YY这些了，你们还不如去投些票
<xiangfu> jska: 只是是关于： software sexware hardware
<xiangfu> 都可以
<ayaka> 现在要关闭窗口重新登入
<blueghost> jska:) 再不转回技术问题, 偏题是难保的
<ayaka> xinav女友阿，完全不知道
<jska> blueghost 正google种子神马的呢
<a080_testwebcam> blueghost: 我女儿很爱喝牛奶，结果门牙不太整齐，也烦
<blueghost> sexware??? hardcoreware???
<xiangfu> hardcook ?
<jska> a080_testwebcam 我靠，又来了个儿童牙
<jyfl987> 投票没什么用
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:) 我儿子一出生就牙齿不蒸汽
<xiangfu> hardcock
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:) 我儿子一出生就牙齿不整齐
<calebot> a080_testwebcam: 乳牙也要好好照顾的
<jyfl987> 就算你当选了 可是他们完全可以改统计结果嘛
<jska> 怕你们了
<jyfl987> 计票又不是透明的
<calebot> 国内哪里的投票是真的？
<a080_testwebcam> blueghost: 不对吧？你儿子一生就有米粒一样的牙了
<a080_testwebcam> 他们不按规则不等于我们也要乱来
<xiangfu> 国内哪里有彩票是真的？
<blueghost> jska:) 哈哈, 我都说了, 还不拉回话题, 难保不偏题
<jyfl987> 那你按规则来 就是转进他们的圈套了
<xiangfu> blueghost: 再没有真正问题出现前，会一直这样下去。
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:)
<jyfl987> 你如果喜欢遵守法律 那他们就不按规则制定一套专门针对你的法律 让你遵守去
<a080_testwebcam> jyfl987: 错，你都不按规则你要怎么来
<jska> 彩票是技术问题，研究研究..........
<jyfl987> 这就是为何君子斗不过流氓
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 是啊. 又来个彩票的. 等会得是卫生巾了
<ayaka> 当年要不是sourceforge我一点不关系gfw
<xiangfu> jska:  看来你不看新闻。可以改数据库的那个
<blueghost> ayaka:) 和我一样
<a080_testwebcam> 法律是可以一天天更正的。。。你看比较大的城市就知道进步了多少
<jska> blueghost 能挣钱的可是主题，没偏
<a080_testwebcam> 以前没暂住证死掉都没人管的
<xiangfu> a080_testwebcam:  卧底？
<blueghost> ayaka:) sf.net 当初被墙的时候, 我都想移民越南了
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 据说电视摇奖都可以操作
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 嗯。
<hanghang> blueghost,  懒鬼？
<blueghost> ayaka:) 你在 sf.net 有项目??
<blueghost> hanghang:) 什么
<a080_testwebcam> xiangfu: 你听过带闺女当卧底的？
<jska> xiangfu 呢个作弊被判了吧？
<jyfl987> a080_testwebcam: 这些无关痛痒的东西他们当然随便让步了 再说了 也跟你遵守不遵守没关系 取消暂住证 第一条件是现在许多地方经济靠打工 所以才会取消  其他什么社会关注都是浮云
<hanghang> blueghost,  蓝鬼  zhongyi
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:) 带儿子就可能是卧底??
<jyfl987> a080_testwebcam: 你遵守了户籍制度60年了 也关注了这么多年了 怎么他们没半点表示呢
<blueghost> 中意??
<ayaka> blueghost, 当年被墙了就去翻墙，结果知道了被篡改的历史，也知道了民主，结果就～～～
<xiangfu> a080_testwebcam :D 玩笑。我从来不认真，除了技术问题， :)
<a080_testwebcam> 额，偶一直知道历史...
<blueghost> ayaka:)
<a080_testwebcam> 看来我们家根子里就很反动= =！
<blueghost> ayaka:) 我是因为我的项目在sf.net
<xiangfu> a080_testwebcam: 咱们在这说上十年也没有用。 :)
<jyfl987> 搞技术的 早晚都要走上反动路线的
<blueghost> 不说了, 继续弄我的项目
<xiangfu> a080_testwebcam: 要等到 “好一朵美丽的..." 盛开之时。
<a080_testwebcam> blueghost: 啥项目，要帮忙不？乱翻译个语言文字还行的
<a080_testwebcam> xiangfu: 开不了的，不看好
<jska> jyfl987 技术反动路线，听着很有前途的一分职业啊
<calebot> 技术宅救中国
<a080_testwebcam> xiangfu: 这些事要自下而上才行
 * xiangfu 觉的危险，不谈这个了。 
<a080_testwebcam> 谁有skype?
<blueghost> a080_testwebcam:) 弄好再说,快好了
<jyfl987> 如果真像利比亚那样乱起来 我感觉技术宅真能救命
<jyfl987> 比如配个武器啥的
<a080_testwebcam> 来视频吧？完了我把他报官 ：）
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 来个 远程遥控机器人 来代替士兵. 用一个超级电脑在后方作为机器人的大脑, 通过遥控控制机器人行动.
<xiangfu> blueghost: <I rebot>
<xiangfu> <I robot>
<xiangfu> 那种
<palomino|working> avatar , blueghost
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 弄一个 超级大的钢铁机器人
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 应该可行的
<jska> blueghost 用不到你花费1/100的银子，就能雇一帮亡命徒
<xiangfu> 超级大有多大？
<blueghost> jska:) 革命也的零代价啊
<jyfl987> blueghost: 这是我昨天的农场耕作思路 额
<jyfl987> 配个激光武器啥的 额
<jyfl987> 那就成了全球第一场激光武器为主要武器的战争了
<blueghost> jska:) 不能想共匪当初用贱命去革命. 不能 变成 另一个土共
<jyfl987> blueghost: 那不对阿 不是所有革命都会是土共的样子 华盛顿他们难道是靠法律独立的
<blueghost> jska:) 要不以任何公民的性命来 攻打 共匪
<jska> blueghost 都知道T1000好使，搞不出来啊
<jyfl987> 还不是靠枪杆子硬才赢得独立的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 先在不是科技进步了吗
<xiangfu> jska: T800?
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 可以不用生命为代价,就不以生命为代价
<jska> xiangfu T800落后了，正个大磁铁就动不了了
<jyfl987> blueghost: 使用科技的人的思路大有问题阿 就好像电脑硬件好了 可是你算法烂 非要用暴力算法 效率也上不去阿
<jyfl987> 技术是硬件 人是软件
<jyfl987> 两者相辅相成才能达到效率最优秀
<blueghost> 用一个非生命的机器人 来对抗有生命的 军队.
<a080_testwebcam> 下围棋去了，谁要来盘
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 非常认同你的想法. 但我的硬件和你的软件的区分不一样. 我的硬件是 许多机器人, 软件是 人的指挥, 战略,策略等
<jyfl987> blueghost: 一个道理阿
<jyfl987> 单方面的提高是没用的
<jyfl987> 或者说效果不明显
<blueghost> 派一大堆机器人上去, 人安排 这些机器人怎么互相配合. 怎么攻防
<jska> 老祖宗就把战术玩透了，就跟现有的算法，程序员按情况挑就行了
<blueghost> 人作为一个 中央指挥, 机器人是 终端
<xiangfu> blueghost: 那不需要配合。见活的就处理。killall -s 9 *
<jyfl987> 但是老祖宗的战术是根据当时的硬件环境研究出来的 比如置之死地而后生 现在侦察科技这么发达 对方知道了以后 你不是要弄巧成拙了
<blueghost> 机器人不管战术, 只管对下达的战术进行反应. 战术是人下的.
<jyfl987> 机器人配激光武器 最好用化学能+电能的
<jyfl987> 攻击城市的时候优先攻击电网
<jyfl987> 攻下来以后开建机器人工厂
<calebot> 战略战术不能生搬硬套的嘛
<blueghost> 超级电脑和机器人只管自身的运动.
<jyfl987> 生产战斗型机器人出来
<calebot> 硬套也就是赵括之流
<jska> jyfl987 你这步骤跟我以前玩红警差不多
<blueghost> 只管怎么执行人类下的命令
<jyfl987> jska: 打红警都是这个战法
<jyfl987> calebot: 中国那一套都是基于混沌算法 额
<calebot> 大家都知道 孙子兵法好 孙子兵法神, 但念多了不代表能成为名将
<cntoby> 有点看不明白，大家在讨论啥哪？
<calebot> 善战者无赫赫之功
<blueghost> cntoby:) 如何推翻土共
<jska> cntoby 纯技术问题
<blueghost> cntoby:) 推翻土共的技术问题
<movie> 神马技术
<cntoby> 好吧，我还是当好我的观众~~
<jska> 我可不是这意思
<blueghost> 跑了
<jska> 其实俺们比较关注的就是跟小日本AV产业的无缝结合
<jyfl987> 别说土共了 还是假设战场在叙利亚吧
<jyfl987> 利比亚已经快结束了
<jyfl987> 假设下利比亚 研究怎么对抗
<jska> 利比亚那没啥意思，关键两边实力差太多
<movie> 假设什么，今晚就冲过去
<jyfl987> 这才符合情况阿
<jyfl987> 两方实力一样还需要你出机器人这种奇兵么
<jyfl987> 兵力悬殊才要出奇制胜嘛
<jska> jyfl987 哦，你是提卡兄设身处地着想
<movie> 菜刀 城管流
<blueghost> 先在有没有这样子的技术
<jska> 扎飞要是有T1000，还不早杀到华盛顿啦
<blueghost> 几个士兵, 各自都有一个探测头
<blueghost> 几个士兵的共同行动,依据不同士兵所看的映象, 组合成一个完整的平面地图
<blueghost> 在地图上标出各自看到敌人的位置
<blueghost> 然后分发到各自士兵的显示镜中
<jska> blueghost 恩，还得靠机器AI，战况激烈的时候，人也反应不过来
<blueghost> 貌似 看一美剧, 有类似的.
<Inode_LF> 很不爽的
<blueghost> 就是在一个地方, 收集不同人的同一时间的照片, 然后通过处理, 结合成一个全景的影像, 可以在不同角度看现场
<movie> 这是什么样的技术
<jska> blueghost 这里面光简单一琢磨，就涉及图论好多NP类的未解难题，除非量子计算机做到手机那么大
<movie> 还是三维的？
<blueghost> jska:) 哦
<jska> 其实象星际之类的游戏肯定就涉及这个
<blueghost> movie:) 美剧上是三维的. 但我说的, 不是, 但原理差不多,只需在一平面标出所有敌人的位置.
<blueghost> movie:) 这些位置不是一个士兵所看的, 而是所有士兵看到的合成起来
<blueghost> 不知道处理量有多大
<movie> 就像魔兽的小地图？
<movie> 功能差不多
<jska> blueghost 然后每个机器士兵高价租给富翁玩，哈哈
<jska> 前一阵那什么烂电影不就这狗血内容
<movie> 什么电影
<blueghost> movie:) 是的, 但那位置 是不同士兵的探测头探测到然后几个数据集合起来获得的地图
<palomino|working> 我忘了那电影名字了.. , jska
<jska> movie 模拟啥来着，里面是用的囚犯打仗
<jyfl987> blueghost: 然后根据士兵的摄像头观察 实时构建3d战场 更新情况 就跟红警 星际那样探开战争迷雾
<blueghost> 每个士兵都可以同一时间获得敌人兵力分布的大概位置
<palomino|working> 里面的坏人boss是dexter的主演演的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 不需要3D吧. 只要探测位置, 组成地图就行
<jyfl987> blueghost: 不过这种战场共享系统如果被敌人缴获了就郁闷了
<blueghost> jyfl987:)
<jska> ！！！！！！！我看咱们联合开发一个这种即时模拟战争游戏吧！！！！！！！！！！
<MaskRay> 这种共享系统应该有身份鉴定的
<jyfl987> 但可以被黑阿
<jska> 如果你抓了个女俘虏，还可以虚拟XXOO！！！
<jyfl987> 或者己方的士兵投敌 就是心甘情愿给对方提供情报
<movie> 呵呵，我就研究一个可以发射干扰信号的东东，让你的小地图上四面楚歌   嘎嘎嘎嘎
<blueghost> 我想应该是有,或者类似的
<blueghost> 应该别人早想到了,
<MaskRay> 嗯，有可能投敌……
<movie> 士兵是怎么来看电子地图呢
<jska> blueghost 肯定是，不过现在硬件还搭不到呢
<movie> 这种东西一般只是给特种部队吧
<palomino|working> 哦...那片叫Gamer
<movie> 普通士兵不需要，也装备不起
<jska> palomino|working 对！很狗血一片
<palomino|working> 没错... , jska
<movie> 没看过
<movie> 既然狗血那就不看了
<jska> 碎叫去了
<calebot> 米军单兵都装备各种电子仪器了
<jyfl987> 还是上机器人吧
<jyfl987> 上 收割型机器人
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> what
 * roylez 神清气爽
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/vz6qE.jpg
<palomino|working> 看不懂笑点 , roylez
<yuhuayang07> 网络让人崩溃。
<yuhuayang07> 网页都打不开。
<a080_testwebcam> 1败3胜回来鸟
<a080_testwebcam> 心情大爽
 * mikeandmore 被蚊子咬上床了
<roylez> palomino|working:  http://i.imgur.com/vqkBM.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: go
<yuhuayang07> gtalk也登不上。只有irc能上了
<roylez> mikeandmore 被母蚊子吻上床了
<mikeandmore> roylez: 呜呜呜呜，好痒
<a080_testwebcam> gtalk表示正常
<mikeandmore> 床上有蚊帐
<yuhuayang07> mikeandmore: 白天也有很多蚊子吗？
<mikeandmore> 对的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/S7AOG.jpg
<palomino|working> big brother is watching them , roylez
<yuhuayang07> 我家，下午六点开始，蚊子就成群结队出来活动了。
<xmzboys> 还好只有蚊子。。。
<yunfei>   看到一新闻，北京邮电大学一学生翻墙被约谈了。。。
<hanghang> yunfei,  会商
<yunfei> 哦，这样啊，聆听群众声音？
<calebot> yunfei: 是校园的墙吧？
<yuhuayang07> 翻墙不安全哪
<yunfei> 不翻墙用VPN?
<yunfei> wcn记录的。
<xmzboys> 我想翻。。。
<xmzboys> 只好用代理。。。
<calebot> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/06/11x0603n82refc.jpg # 3GBps 硬盘
<blueghost> 左军叔，右警姑，民族大爱，亲历死也足。只盼坟前有屏幕，看奥运，同欢呼。
<calebot> 一秒 3 GiB
<xmzboys> 谁有天文图片地址么？
<jyfl987> calebot: 不如射精的带宽高
<calebot> 3 TiB 只要 17 秒
<calebot> 3 TiB 只要 17 分
<yuhuayang07> xmzboys: 上NASA。大把天文图片。
<xmzboys> 好吧。。。我看看去。。。。谢谢了
<hanghang> 大家有没有好的推荐的vpn
<yuhuayang07> 不翻墙的路过。
<hanghang> 这年头查点资料都要翻  没办法
<xmzboys> 那个一般要钱。。
<hanghang> 就是要钱的 有么有实惠点的
<xmzboys> 免费的不稳定
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍧ 
<yuhuayang07> wujie: 你好。
<wujie> 又多了个机器人？？
<cntoby> ？
<yuhuayang07> 没多啊！就三个机器人哪
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 我还以为你也是机器人额
<yuhuayang07> 不是。
<hanghang> wujjie，好不好
<wujie> 发现fedora那好冷清啊
<cntoby> Gentoo那边也很冷，所以来这里看吹牛来了
<wujie> :-)
<wujie> 还是ubuntu热情额
<Kandu> jyfl987: 昨天說的 json 轉換？
<wujie> 我是桌面用户
<wujie> 发现fedora没自由额
<snoop_fy> emacs的easypg貌似只支持对称加密，我装 ccrypt的时候出了点问题，不知道ccrypt支持不支持非堆成加密?
<yuhuayang07> wujie: 怎么个没自由？我只知道fedora各种不稳定。
<wujie> 软件包没有ubuntu那么自由
<wujie> 获取繁琐，特别是YUM
<jyfl987> Kandu: 什么
<xmzboys> 。。。。
<yuhuayang07> wujie: 只要自己会编译软件，就不存在自由不自由之说。不过deb包管理对Linux新手很友好就是
<wujie> 你装下fedora用yum几天感受下
<calebot> deb 不友好，apt 倒是不错
<xmzboys> 英文区人好多，可是不懂。。。
<wujie> 是额
<calebot> apt 也可以用 rpm 的
<wujie> fedora没有apt
<wujie> apt行是ubuntu特有的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 昨天你說直接寫 xml 不好，用什麼 json
<Kandu> jyfl987: 介紹介紹？
<Evanescence> 有人使用weechat的么？
<jyfl987> Kandu: json还用说么 广泛使用阿
<jyfl987> Kandu: 现在的ajax几乎没有人用xml了阿 虽然名字里还带个x 额
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不用，我的目標是 lynx w3m 可以完美訪問
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那还是xml方案好 因为可以用服务器端xslt转换
<jyfl987> 不过如果你可以接受自定义客户端 那又是另外一回事了
<jyfl987> 我的博客目标就是支持程序无障碍读
<vic> 貌似python的json支持不是很方便
<vic> 貌似蓝翔又一次亮了
<blueghost> 江山一 笼统，井上黑窟窿。黄狗身上白，白狗身上肿。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 玩forth吧
<zxc> 何解？vic> 貌似蓝翔又一次亮了
<vic> zxc: 最近的gmail攻击事件貌似又直指蓝翔
<zxc> vic: soga
<vic> zxc: 蓝翔其实是我镇最牛逼的。。
<vic> zxc: 就是不知道是不是自己都开发出来啥秒杀intel的cpu
<maplebeats> ....我怎么看见哪些人在线
<zxc> vic: 蓝翔最NB的不是大型泛用型人形机械驾驶技术呢
<xmzboys> 你直接点击就是了
<yuhuayang07> 聊天窗口右边的联系人栏里就是在线的人
<maplebeats> ＝，＝就是没有啊。。。昨天都有的
<hanghang> 去蓝翔学习去
<zxc> 没有的是没有在线的
<xmzboys> 是左边。。。
<vic> zxc: 话说想去蓝翔进修计算机技术了
<xmzboys> 。。。。
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/PWkCE.gif
<Kandu> jyfl987: 先學好 lua 再說
<maplebeats> 左右都没有。。。唉～
<zxc> vic: 计算机什么的已经out了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 怎么对lua兴趣这么大
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/8Edz9.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 老虎出逃演习
<maplebeats> ＝，＝
<maplebeats> 这演习
<maplebeats> 厉害
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒興趣，不過學了一半就丟，那前面的時間也浪費了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵 你可以的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，瞧你干的好事 http://i.imgur.com/zfOBY.gif
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BkC8W.jpg
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你要不把c也搞一搞吧 然后就可以出来找工作了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/dOUas.jpg
<maplebeats> ibus的五笔升级为极点五笔了也
<vic> 目前感觉小小输入法不错啊
<maplebeats> 没用过。。。
<jiero>  有一个好玩的游戏出现了。大家从teeworld转移吧。
<yhzm1314> 习惯就好
<maplebeats> 今天更新的时候自动卸载了我的五笔＝，＝
<jiero> http://kagdev.tumblr.com/post/6103786869/build-45-released
<maplebeats> 什么游戏
<maplebeats> teeworlds我现在感觉挺厉害的
<maplebeats> 连接被重置
<maplebeats> 靠
<FrankLv> 请问如何得到一行的前面几个字符， cut/awk
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> teeworlds 我觉得很单调呃。
<jiero> 不知为啥这么流行
<blueghost> 人民的生存幸福是“果”，党和国家的一切关怀行为是“因”。
<blueghost> 党妈妈的关怀, 我们是多么的幸福啊
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，到時候會複習 c 的，它細節太多了
<roylez> iGnome: .
<blueghost> 党妈妈的关怀, 我们是多么的幸福啊
<blueghost> 但问题是,我可以不要这个果吗
<jyfl987> Kandu: 也没多少 玩玩ansi c就行了 现在趋势是这样了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 貌似 c 语言本身 细节不多吧. 主要是 系统函数, 算法数据结构等吧. 这些貌似是跨语言的吧.
<jyfl987> blueghost: 数据结构不算跨语言吧
<jyfl987> 汇编上就没那么多乱七八糟的
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 数据结构也算吧.
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/06/03/tokyo-polar-bear.html
<blueghost> 链表,图什么的, c 语言和其它语言 在实现上会有很大区别??
<wzssyqa> 如何使用 sed 把  abc123 替换成  efgh123
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 触摸屏安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333896 在aigo p8880 上安装ubuntu11.04 然后发现触摸屏不能正常使用，按上去后箭头乱飞。 求高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzt — 2011-06-03 16:26
<MaskRay> s/abc123/efgh123/g
<jyfl987> 你用forth 就不好用链表了
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 123 是可能变的
<MaskRay> 用 fp 就和 imperative 的不一样了
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 我没用过很多 语言, 可能说的不完全吧
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: s/abc/efgh/g
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: -ltk8.5 换成 -ltkstub.5
<blueghost> 没用过多少 语言
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 123必须带，因为文件里可能有很多个 abc
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: 就是说 abc 后面必须是数字？
<jyfl987> python上有些结构也没有必要的
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 后面必需是数字的??
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 必须是3个数字
<palomino|working> 难道老虎是学他们的 - - , roylez
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 我用的是qt4 的正则, 对这种的无能为力.
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: sed -r 's/abc([[:digit:]]{3})/efg\1/g'
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 好的，谢谢 原来是 \1 我用的 $1 哈哈后
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) qt4的正则找不到后面是数字的, 只能找到前面是数字的
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 谢谢，搞定了，就是 \和 $没搞清楚
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70fbf94bjw1dhstyve3omj.jpg
<MaskRay> blueghost: look-behind 的难度比 look-ahead 高
<if_else> 各位，你们的 screen 的快捷键定义的是那个？谢谢
<MaskRay> C-l
<if_else> 我参考一下
<roylez> MaskRay: clear不要了？
<if_else> MaskRay: vim 中没有与 C-l 冲突的！不错
<MaskRay> roylez: clear 远没 C-a 有用啊
<roylez> MaskRay: 有些道理，但是我还是不打算改了，home也可以用的
<if_else> roylez: 兄，clear 是screen 的什么操作
<MaskRay> 而且按键的方便程度，C-l 也是不错的
<roylez> if_else: 你随便找个bash窗口按c-l就知道了
<if_else> roylez: 兄，你说的是bash 的 clear 命令阿，我以为 screen 有这个指令来？
<if_else> roylez: 兄，俺定义 alias c=clear
<if_else> roylez: 这样比快捷键还快
<if_else> roylez: 嘿嘿
<if_else> MaskRay: 谢谢，兄台了。适应一下新习惯！
<MaskRay> if_else: 没发现 clear 有什么用。。
<MaskRay> alias c 给 cat 不错
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没研究过.
<blueghost> MaskRay:) qt 根本就做不到 look-behind
<ma> 新手提问：我的系统只有我一个人在用，请问各位大侠，怎么设置才能是我的用户目录是/home，即输入cd $home是切换到/home下而不是/home/用户名/
<blueghost> ma:) ...........
<blueghost> ma:) 有必要吗
<yuhuayang07> 这个，windows才能做到。
<blueghost> ma:) 有必要吗
<blueghost> ma:) 为什么要这样呢
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你说的能匹配前面的是什么？
<blueghost> ma:) 提示符太长???
<yuhuayang07> ma 终端命令可以用tab补全的。
<ma> 恩，好像没这必要
<freeflying> ma: 这个可以做，但是没必要
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 就是你说的意思. qt 的正则 没有对应的语句
<MaskRay> blueghost: 只要有反向引用就行了吧
<blueghost> ma:) 你 cd ~ 就可以了, 如果你是因为 不想输入太长的命令
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没有方向引用.
<^k^> ma, man usermod
<ma> 谢谢各位，明白了。还有一个问题，8G内存，swap分区改设置多大？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 就是没有直接的语句做这件事
<Evanescence> ma: 1G
<MaskRay> blueghost: 好废的正则
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是啊
<ma> 不是说swap分区要是内存的2倍吗
<palomino|working> 我设置了2g好像 , ma
<palomino|working> .... , ma
<palomino|working> 那是内存小的时候 , ma
<blueghost> ma:) 你内存多少啊
<blueghost> ma:) 你内存 1T 的, 还要啥子交换区
<ma> 8g
<ma> 如果经常睡眠的话，是不是得设置8g
<blueghost> ma:) 你运行的程序,填得满 8G 内存???
<yuhuayang07> ma: 8G内存，可以不设置交换分区。
<palomino|working> 那样是 , ma
<nado> 搞计算的话，很容易就满了
<ma> 反正内存便宜，多多益善
<roylez> palomino|working: 破...马
<freeflying> ma: 如果你不要hibernate, 没swap也无所谓
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<blueghost> ma:) 你运行的程序,只会申请内存,不释放的吗
<palomino|working> 难道又是吊嗓子? , roylez
<ma> 不是服务器，笔记本，日常用的
<roylez> palomino|working: yep.
<palomino|working> .......... :-/
<freeflying> ma: 那有个6G左右就差不多了
<blueghost> ma:) 你设16G 的交换区吧. 我想 可能你的交换区 根本就不会用到
<blueghost> ma:) 我2G就基本总用到1半内存而已.
<freeflying> blueghost: hibernate要用到的
<MaskRay> 不要设置 swap..
<palomino|working> -_- 这么省内存 , blueghost
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 53.3% free - Swap: 1.9GB, 100.0% free]
<ma> 我搜索过一些帖子，他们说睡眠的话swap分区要和内存匹配
<palomino|working> 是 , ma
<blueghost> freeflying:) 不懂 hibernate呢.
<freeflying> blueghost: suspend to disk
<blueghost> freeflying:) hibernate 不用完 内存也会用到交换区????
<freeflying> blueghost: 笔记本一般要有s2disk的功能
<blueghost> freeflying:) 哦. 那个啊. 貌似用过, kde 用过这个功能.
<roylez> ma: 尽管你的内存很大，但是你的是个笔记本对吧？又不是服务器，怎么可能用掉那么多内存
<palomino|working> 8g也许用不完，但是4g肯定不够用的 , roylez
<freeflying> roylez: 现在很多笔记本默认就配这么大
<blueghost> freeflying:) 是不是将整个内存拷贝到硬盘, 关机, 下次开机从硬盘取回内存, 从上次的状态运行???
<fighterlyt> 多跑几个程序，内存占用肯定就多了
<palomino|working> 我这还没开eclipse就用了快4g了 , roylez
<freeflying> roylez: 我有太t420s默认就是8G
<blueghost> freeflying:) 是不是这个呢
<freeflying> blueghost: 对
<fighterlyt> 可怜我的1g还需要开virtualbox
<roylez> palomino|working: 我的笔记本就4G内存，一直没上64位，所以只认出了3G
<blueghost> freeflying:) 这个是拷贝内存到交换区的?
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<ma> 我工作时，同时开5个eclipse，然后考虑到挂个xp虚拟机。所以打算配8g
 * MeaCulpa1 最爱德国酸黄瓜
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) .....
<MeaCulpa1> 5个eclipse...
<roylez> palomino|working: 半年前我的笔记本只有512M内存
<Evanescence> fighterlyt: me too
<roylez> palomino|working: 不能跟财主马比
<palomino|working> good for you , roylez
<palomino|working> .....
<blueghost> freeflying:) 是不是啊, 我不大懂.
<fighterlyt> 5G?
<palomino|working> 内存4g才200多
<MeaCulpa1> 内存曾经白菜价
<blueghost> freeflying:) 复制到交换区的?
<ma> 额，那是不是配4G更合适，各位？
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 白菜我也吃不起阿
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) 德国的食品也不大安全嘛. 中国的食品安全值得自豪了
<fighterlyt> 感觉到卡，那就多配点
<ma> 下周去买笔记本，打算转成ubuntu单系统，然后虚拟机挂xp，不过心理没啥低，之前从未深入使用过linux
<blueghost> ma:) 配 16G
<blueghost> ma:) 多多益善
<Evanescence> 16G 内存？？牛啊。。。
<dream1986> 我4G内存都感觉不够用，今天上淘宝又买了4G，应该后天就到，^_^
<yuhuayang07> 这让我1G内存情何以堪……
<palomino|working> 4g确实不够1111..
<ma> 16g就没啥必要了吧，一般笔记本只提供两个内存插槽，8g一条的内存比4g一条要贵很多
<palomino|working> 恩 , ma
<palomino|working> 暂时8g应该够用了 , ma
<palomino|working> 或者你先买4g , ma
<palomino|working> 不够时再添 , ma
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 配 比 硬盘容量还大的内存
<ma> 硬盘500g
<roylez> palomino|working: 你还让穷人活不？
<palomino|working> ...........
<ma> 囧，你的硬盘多大？
<yuhuayang07> 又不是建服务器。配置那么高干吗
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 家里冰箱里有一瓶德国俄式酸黄瓜，一公斤图林根香肠，一颗荷兰奶酪
<ma> 配置不高，主要是要开多个eclipse，费内存
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) 你就一"卖国贼"
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 抽屉里满满的德国Haribo 小熊糖
<Evanescence> blueghost: 疯了
 * MeaCulpa1 一直很喜欢德国食品
<MeaCulpa1> 尤其小熊糖...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) 悲剧了, 别以为国外的食品就一定安全
<linsux> das ist ian volks wagon
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 我要的不是安全，要好吃...哦，还有牛奶也是德国的便宜货
<ma> 至少比国内安全得多。。
<blueghost> 也对.
<Evanescence> 我1G刚刚好，Awesome，Gvim,vim,mplayer,weechat,mutt,evince,chromium,ncmpcpp,ranger || 都算轻量的
<MeaCulpa1> 1G没法用...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 安全和自由 很重要
<ma> 继续问：500g硬盘怎么分区？
<jyfl987> 当然还有隐私
<yuhuayang07> 我1G内存，基本够用。
<edison0354> Evanescence: 你是咋把chromium划到轻量级里的……
<blueghost> 德国就一黄瓜, 就闹得沸沸扬扬. 看 我这里. 晚晚 大排档, 也没见有什么事情
<MeaCulpa1> mutt也不轻
<palomino|working> chrome的内存占用......
<palomino|working> 我这儿有时能到2g...
<Evanescence> edison0354: 那我换一个，jumanji，和chromium换着用
<yuhuayang07> 轻量的话，还是opera吧
<edison0354> Evanescence: 就用chromium吧～
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 单位电脑装了个QQ,老莫名抽搐，后台猛传数据
<edison0354> Evanescence: 只是听到你说它是轻量级觉得很……
<ma> 500g, 我的计划是50g root 未知swap 剩下的/usr跟/home各一半，合适不？
<blueghost> 不干不净, 吃了没病
<MeaCulpa1> mutt如果支持多线程，估计要卡死
<Evanescence> edison0354: 我平常用jumanji，有重要网页的时候用chromium，因为jumanji一旦无法联网，就会保存session失效
<MeaCulpa1> ma: root那么少？
<Evanescence> edison0354: 你用什么？
<blueghost> ma:) 你要那么打 home 干嘛. 你的 A片很多吗
<pomhg> Evanescence: jumanji 那个plugin block，“plugin blocked”文字是不是都不是中间对齐的？
<blueghost> ma:) 你是科学家? 有那么科学数据需要保存???
<edison0354> Evanescence: chromium
<Evanescence> pomhg: 不知道，我在配置里写了，但是还是无法block
<Evanescence> pomhg: 尤其是中文的那些popup广告
<pomhg> Evanescence: 我记得默认的配置就是flash block
<blueghost> ma:) 尽量大的 /usr 用来装东西. home 合适就好了
 * MeaCulpa1 A片要放ftproot便于ipad访问
<ma> 打算把电影，音乐，数据全部丢/home里面，所以大些，meaculpa1，root多大合适？
<MeaCulpa1> ma: 不知道...
<blueghost> ma:) 电影音乐,数据不丢/home,你丢哪里? 丢/usr里???
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 非也，另mount
<blueghost> MeaCulpa1:) 也对
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: home要时常备份的，不适合放片子
<kenifanying> ma, 50G一般都够了……
<ma> 所以才分配很大空间给/home
<pomhg> ma: 你/usr分出来了，又不做服务器，/root我觉得5-10G就可以了。。。。
<blueghost> ma:) 那你丢 /sex
<wzssyqa> 谁在用 10.10 或者 debian stable？
<wzssyqa> 帮忙测试一个包
<ma> 囧
<wzssyqa> amd64的
<kenifanying> ma, 如果分/usr出来，的话，root只要一点点……
<ma> 哦，etc这个目录是不是该独立出来？
<kenifanying> ma, 500G的硬盘很好分呀
<ma> 求方案
<kenifanying> ma, /etc不能独立
<blueghost> ma:) 你是不是经常重装系统
<blueghost> ma:) 你可以改名吗, 别扭
<ma> 怎么改？
<yuhuayang07> 命令 /nick 昵称
<alpha080> /nick yourname
<kenifanying> ma, 简单点的话，一个/boot分区500M， 剩下的lvm，其中/ 分区50G，swap 2G， 剩下的给/home
<blueghost> ma:) 对, /etc 不能独立. 你想让台湾独立吗, 这是绝对不允许的
<alpha080>  setup /boot 100M
<cainiao> 改好了
<alpha080> set // 20G
<wzssyqa> http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/nam_1.15~RC4-4_amd64.deb
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wzssyqa> 用 debian stable 或者10.10 的帮忙测试下
<clara> hello
<clara> 我是用UNBUNTU的,想打中文但打不到句點
<cainiao> 恩，最后一个问题，我打算装ubuntu 10.04，由于cpu是i3-2350，intel官方提供了驱动，请问一下怎么安装驱动
<yuhuayang07> 不需要安装驱动。linux内核已经集成驱动
<kenifanying> cainiao, 根本不要驱动
<linsux> cainiao, linux
<cainiao> 要吧，i3-2350去年10月份才出的
<blueghost> clara:) 键盘坏了吧
<clara> 我是用UNBUNTU的,想打中文但打不到句點, 怎麼辦?
<linsux> linux
 * kenifanying 奇怪，最近用ipv6上不去youtube了，gfw封ip了？
<cainiao> 。
<Kandu> blueghost: /me 還沒記住<c專家編程>的表示它細節確實多
<cainiao> 好吧，复制呗。。。。。。。
<yuhuayang07> 不用。linux内核经常更新。内核更新了，驱动也就更新了。
<blueghost> cainiao:) linux版的驱动??
<cainiao> 恩
<clara> 不是, 打不到l 文的句號
<clara> 中
<wzssyqa> 求测试 http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/nam_1.15~RC4-4_amd64.deb
<blueghost> Kandu:) 你说的 细节是什么细节, 语言层面的,还是更底层的
<wzssyqa> 10.10 10.04中
<cainiao> 主要是显卡驱动，i3是cpu集成显卡的
<blueghost> cainiao:) 官方有说明吗
<yuhuayang07> 打中文句点前试着按下shift键。
<Kandu> blueghost: 語言
<blueghost> cainiao:) 问别人. 我不懂
<cainiao> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Intel Linux Graphics
<Kandu> blueghost: 系統調用什麼的倒是沒問題，以前也用匯編寫 linux 程式的
<pomhg> cainiao: ubuntu有xf86-video-intel，这个驱动就可以
<blueghost> Kandu:) 语言的话,应该不是很多吧. 你问 c 党
<cainiao> 恩，就是Intel 2011Q1 graphics package
<blueghost> Kandu:) 如果是 c++ 等的, 细节更多点. c 我基本没有直接用过.
<blueghost> Kandu:) 语言的话,应该不是很多吧. 你问 c 党
<clara> 還有特用的不是PINYIN,我用的是速成
<blueghost> c党的出来
<linsux> ibus
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 松鼠好
<Kandu> blueghost: 不用了，自己看書慢慢記就行了
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 神吗问题？
<alvin_rxg> moin
<blueghost> Kandu:) 好吧
<blueghost> 松鼠, 什么意思
<blueghost> moin?
<wzssyqa> http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/nam_1.15~RC4-4_amd64.deb  求测试
<^k^> ⇪ title: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 什么来的, 病毒吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 应该不是病毒
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 你不说什么, 谁敢试啊. 我可不敢
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 安装之后，运行 nam 命令
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 嗯，我签名之
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 运行后就被国保监视了???
<yuhuayang07> 这是amd64的，用不着。
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 应该比那严重吧
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 你说是啥来的. 吓人的?
<blueghost> .............................
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 你还想我试吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 网络模拟器的一个图形工具
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 哦
<clara> 哈佬. 帶誰可以幫特?
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 你编的?
<clara> 我
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不是，我维护的一个 deb包
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 修了  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=620093  看看管用了不
<lubotu2> Debian bug 620093 in nam "nam fails to launch due to unversioned dependency on Tk" [Grave,Open]
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Evanescence> 这里有人参加linux开发的？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 那,试什么呢? 试是否能安装? 还是本身的运行问题
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 试试安装了之后能运行不
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 就这样
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 好吧
<wzssyqa> blueghost: nam 抿了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 命令
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 装着, 等等
<wzssyqa> blueghost: thx
<cainiao> virtualbox里的xp使用哪种方式和主系统共享文件好呢？
<clara> 因為kubuntu跟windows不一樣, 帶方法把kubuntu的中文輸入法做到一樣的?
<clara> 有
<blueghost> cainiao:) 有个共享目录的
<clara> 因為kubuntu跟windows不一樣, 有方法把kubuntu的中文輸入法做到一樣的? 誰可以幫我...
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 段错误
<cainiao> 恩，virtualbox可以设置共享文件夹，另外还有通过samba进行共享的，哪种好些呢？
<blueghost> clara:) 什么输入法
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 。。。
<blueghost> cainiao:) 不知道, 我用的是共享文件夹, 你问问别人
<clara> 速成簡易
<cainiao> 谢谢
<blueghost> clara:) 没听说过
<blueghost> 做到一样是什么意思
<blueghost> linux 有速成简易? 啥来的
<alvin_rxg> ylmf
<clara> 有, 就是台灣和香港用的多
<clara> 但字的順序跟字的量都不同, 好難用. 還有就是打不到句點
<cainiao> http://code.google.com/p/scim-googlepinyin/
<blueghost> clara:) 那你怎么还用. 你去 #ubuntu-tw 问问
<blueghost> clara:) 你去 #ubuntu-tw 问问
<iGnome> Alpaca 经常忘记密码
<blueghost> clara:) 可能那,你会找到答案
<clara> 公司的電腦用...
<blueghost> clara:) 你去 #ubuntu-tw 问问
<clara> THANKS SO MUCH
<blueghost> 怎么 #ubuntu-hk 就一人
<MaskRay> zsh 竟然还带 ftp
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/4pgkw.png
<roylez> MaskRay: 带的怪东西多了去了
<clara> 怎麼去UBUNTU-HK或UBUNTU-TW的CHATROOM呢?
<blueghost> ubuntu 没有香港频道的吗
<blueghost> clara:)  /join #ubuntu-tw 香港不用去 没人
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/qKvAI.jpg
<blueghost> 台湾的多点
<clara> thanks
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 松鼠怎么了
<iGnome> roylez: alpaka
<blueghost> 松鼠, 你的 mpd 什么客户端. 我的客户端读不了 歌词
<MaskRay> roylez: 岂不是要让很多工具下岗了
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 沒 :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 松鼠, 你的 mpd 什么客户端. 我的客户端读不了 歌词
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ncmpcpp 不支持歌词
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: 你为什么叫松鼠了。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: alvin & his fucking chipmucks
<iGnome> Ich 怎么读音的呢
<alvin_rxg> i ch
<iGnome> 额。这个哦
<iGnome> ch怎么读啊
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<iGnome> 爱妻？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦 Sonata 搜索不到歌词, 但不可能搜不到的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 啥歌都搜不到
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不支持 lrc
<iGnome> Ich spiel alvin?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 但 sonata 有这个功能. 也有搜索的状态, 但返回找不到
<blueghost> http://movie.mtime.com/55741/
<blueghost> 艾尔文
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 不清楚该用中文如何解释。一般都是有教师当面知道发音的。特别是那些 tsch, sch, ch, tion 等等的发音
<alvin_rxg> *指导
<iGnome> 中文读音翻译下嘛
<blueghost> 和拼音一样吗
<iGnome> 以后叫你华丽鼠。好听些。
<alvin_rxg> tsch 类似 “去-” "qu-" 长音  tschüss ..
<alvin_rxg> sch 类似 “嘘” 短音 schwein 嘘w爱n
<alvin_rxg> ch 么……太难表示了，中文没接近的音
<iGnome> 。。。
<iGnome> tschüss 岂不是“去死”
<alvin_rxg> Ich Aussprache:  [ɪç], Plural 1: [ɪç], Plural 2: [ɪçs]
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: yo, 但 “去” 发音稍长
<blueghost> iGnome:) 你想移民德国吗
<blueghost> iGnome:) 去~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~死
<iGnome> 那好。我就记住这个。以后专门这样骂人。 lol
<blueghost> iGnome:) 你想移民德国吗
<iGnome> 不去
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/De-at-ich.ogg ich 的发音
<ch_> bot
<iGnome> 跌死。。。@@@
<blueghost> iGnome:) 我还以为你要移民德国呢
<alvin_rxg> http://hi.baidu.com/binky0zhb/blog/item/1f1ef5cb9261ad19bf09e667.html
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 移民德国,是不是要考类似托福什么的吗
<iGnome> 德国要赔钱了啊。配西班牙的黄瓜钱。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那是英文
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道, 我的意思是说, 德国是不是也有对应的考试 才能移民的
<blueghost> iGnome:) 德國就一傻逼, 錯都錯了, 不會 死咬 就是西班牙的黃瓜的問題嗎
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道, 我的意思是说, 德国是不是也有对应的考试 才能移民的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 貌似不需要
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<iGnome> blueghost: 。。德国人认真。不赖皮。
<blueghost> iGnome:) 他們該象中國學學 滑頭
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 人在哪都一样。德国也有不好的……
<iGnome> 那当然。只是中国赖皮的多些
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 台灣 ubuntu 就一潛水區
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 沒人說話的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯，没必要瞎聊天，他们平时就聊很多的
<iGnome> tw危机感太重。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但問問題, 怎麽沒人應啊
<blueghost> iGnome:) tw 也是傻逼, 怎麽不向中國政府那樣回應啊.
<blueghost> iGnome:) 塑化濟 對人體無害
<blueghost> iGnome:) 他們都該來中國取取經
<iGnome> 不学坏
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Gnome3 的开源许可的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333905 请问像 Gnome3 这样的开源软件，里面的 原生的 各种图标，壁纸，图片 也是遵循开源许可的么？ ------------ 嘿嘿，闲的没事，想到了这个不着边的问题，还望高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 6wings.k — 2011-06-03 18:07
<lolicon> 对
<lolicon> 看 COPYING
<metbsd> 端午节英语怎么说啊
<metbsd> 还有粽子
<alpha080> zongzi?duanwu festival
<metbsd> dragon boat festival
<metbsd> 粽子不知道怎么说
<metbsd> 决定用zongzi了
<lofwind> lolicon: ^k^ 不是机器人吗？
<lotutu> 为什么在fvwm中打开nautilus时会变成gnome的桌面?
<if_else> 各位，debian 的 lxde 默认使用的 openbox-lxde session 不是 openbox-session
<if_else> 控制 session 的执行，是在哪个配置文件的：我用的 slim 登录的
<if_else> 谢谢
<lotutu> if_else: 不懂
<if_else> lotutu: 兄，使用 slim 登录时，如果有多个桌面管理器：openbox / awesome ... 在哪个配置文件中，配置桌面管理器的 case
<alvin_rxg> lotutu: nautilus --no-desktop
<cece> .xinitrc
<if_else> arch 下面直接在 $HOME/.xinitrc 配置可以，但是系统有个默认的 openbox-lxde ，这个配置，在哪个配置文件？谢谢
<lotutu> if_else: 真不懂得，我没听说过slim, 只知道平常的是.xinitrc
<alvin_rxg> if_else: 在 lxde 的配置目录下
<if_else> cece: 兄，我故意，没有创建 .xinitrc debian 默认会启动 openbox-lxde 的，默认启动的配置文件，在哪里？谢谢
<lotutu> if_else: 你看看/etc/X11下面有没
<if_else> lotutu: 没有，/etc/X11/xinit 也没有
<if_else> lotutu: 兄，我 grep openbox 没有默认的 WM
<iGnome> lotutu: nautilus --no-desk
<iGnome> . alvin_rxg
<lotutu> iGnome: 谢谢，刚刚搜索到了
<iGnome> alvin_rxg 都先说了嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想翻譯一下 術語
<alvin_rxg> 不懂术语
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http 請求頭的只對 test:value  test叫什麽,value叫值
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是一個值對兩邊 該怎麽翻譯成英語
<blueghost> test該叫什麽名
<blueghost> header name?
<^k^> blueghost, ....  ㍪ 
<blueghost> head attribute name????
<alvin_rxg> 中文我都没看懂……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://code.bulix.org/6cfmpn-79981
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 幫我看看
<blueghost> 誰幫我看看
<blueghost> 每個值對 叫什麽, 請求頭的屬性? 請求頭的變量? 請求頭的什麽
<vic> 属性比较好把
<lolicon> 又复习了一次妹控空。。
<lolicon> 穷妹真的很能干啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://code.bulix.org/tgizpj-79982
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 关于linux抓包，求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333910 我在ubuntu下写抓包程序，用原始套接字，这样建立socket(PF_PACKET,SOCK_RAW,htons(ETH_P_ALL));然后对抓到的包进行解析，发现包没有包含以太网头（我不算以太网头是正确的），但是上面那样是抓得链路层的包，怎么会没有以太网头部呢？在同学 ...
<lolicon> 以太网头被网卡吃掉了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你中文看不懂,不就是因為我連中文都不知道怎麽說嗎
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是術語盲
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 找到中文術語了, 叫 请求头标
<blueghost> 請求頭標 怎麽翻譯
<alvin_rxg> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) "Accept: text/plain, text/html" 可以稱為 request head 的一個 "field" 嗎, Accept是不是可以說是 "field name"
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<blueghost> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/HTTP/HTRQ_Headers.html
<blueghost> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/HTTP/HTRQ_Headers.html <== 這個是 標准描述
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 自己琢磨的與學校讀的,差別就是術語啊
<alvin_rxg> 所以要学好英语嘛……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是英語的問題, 是術語. 問題是我中文的術語都知道怎麽叫啊. 我知道什麽意思, 但不知道怎麽描述. 當然英文也是個問題
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是英語的問題, 是術語. 問題是我中文的術語都不知道怎麽叫啊. 我知道什麽意思, 但不知道怎麽描述. 當然英文也是個問題
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<blueghost> 應該是 field 了. 希望 用我軟件的人, 看得明白
<Evanescence> 果断买一本计算机词典学习下
<if_else> 各位兄台：if [ -z "$STARTUP" ]; 中的 -z 是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> if_else: man bash => /-Z
<alvin_rxg> if_else: man bash => /-z
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 兄，谢谢了，原来都在 bash 的手册阿！无觅处阿a
<blueghost> if_else:) 有困难,找松鼠
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) alvin松鼠 的原形 是不是 米老鼠和唐老鸭 那 俩松鼠
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚，没怎么看过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没看过那电影, 但看那海报那松鼠的形象有点像米老鼠和唐老鸭那俩松鼠
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过电影是 三只
<alvin_rxg> 很没意思的，电音处理的声音，跟日本的 miku 一样
<Guest14078> 大家好
<pocoyo> Guest14078: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> 哦
<Guest14078> hello
<blueghost> freeflying:) 居委会大妈, 贴小广告的, 管不管啊
<freeflying> blueghost: 哪里？
 * pityonline 无聊的周末……
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 寻大神！grub引导Win 7、Ubuntu 11.04双系统，进入Win 7变得越来越慢，这是怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333912 我是先装的Win 7，然后用easyBCD装的Ubuntu 11.04。用的是grub引导，双系统用得一直没问题。这两天发现进Win 7比刚装好双系统时慢了很多，大约30s。总是卡在开机动画那个微软图 ...
<freeflying> pityonline: 去launchpad上发bug去
<pityonline> freeflying: 不会啊，不过刚发现一个 10.01 上翻译的问题
<alvin_rxg> bug description: boring weekends
<c_coder> hello
<^k^> c_coder, 好  ㍫ 
<freeflying> pityonline: 10.01? or 10.10?
<pityonline> freeflying: sorry, 10.04
<freeflying> pityonline: 发到launchpad上去啊
<pityonline> freeflying: 需要提供一些专业信息的，我都不懂的
<pityonline> freeflying: 我发论坛上看看吧
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么在linux上建立wifi热点让别人连接吗？
<freeflying> :)
<pityonline> freeflying: 很小的翻译问题而已
<freeflying> Evanescence: 点击网络连接图标，选择创建新的无线连接，输入密码就好了
<necro__> anyone use arch
<necro__> how to chineselize arch
<blueghost> freeflying:) pocoyo, 逃跑了
<freeflying> necro__: read the wiki firstly
<pityonline> freeflying: 这些位于位于 VCD 影碟上。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=333914
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 10.04 翻译的小错误
<pityonline> Evanescence: 建 wifi 热点可以，但部分设备无法使用
<Evanescence> 明白了，谢谢
<metbsd> freeflying, i don't see additional locales except for en, in locale -a
<pityonline> freeflying: 那个翻译错误我都不知道是哪个语言文件里的东西
<c_coder> 你们好啊
<c_coder> ls
<freeflying> metbsd: if you choose arch, they you should have the fundamental skills, like search
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: /etc/locale.gen  => `locale-gen`
<Evanescence> 有人使用过FON 的wifi 热点 网络吗？
<pityonline> freeflying: 还有 Ubuntu 10.04 的 rhythmbox 在全屏时双击播放列表中的一首歌无法播放，取消全屏就正常，但我不知道是不是我个人电脑的问题
<metbsd> isn't arch ready to be used in a chinese way
<freeflying> pityonline: rhythmbox问题多多啊，推荐你用clementine
<pityonline> freeflying: clementine 我都没听说过啊
<pityonline> freeflying: 不过我要求不高，能听就得了
<metbsd> what's the point not having those locales ready?
<freeflying> pityonline: 那就这个吧
<pityonline> freeflying: :P
<freeflying> pityonline: clementine是 amarok的qt版
<linsux> alvin_rxg,  /etc/locale.gen  => `locale-gen` 这是命令吗
<alvin_rxg> nö
<freeflying> 去掉了amarok的mysql依赖
<pityonline> freeflying: 哦，原来源里就有
<linsux> 那个locale.gen怎么跑啊
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 你应该ignore这种问题
<freeflying> pityonline: ppa里有最新的
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 呃, fine
<linsux> 这arch贼难用啊
<pityonline> freeflying: 我只用过 thythmbox moc mpd banshee 和 kde 下默认的那个，kde 下那个不错
<pityonline> freeflying: clementine 相对 rhythmbox 有啥优势？
<linsux> 能帮我吗
<freeflying> pityonline: 试试就知道了
<pityonline> freeflying: good, installing
<HieJH> 各位好
<HieJH> http://blog.is36.com/Create_SSH_TCP_forward_Tunnel_linux_account/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<HieJH> 。。。
<HieJH> 这个地址上的文章我试着去做，但不成功啊。。。
<HieJH> 有没有人做过这个？
<tusooa> er,这cfy,改lisp了...
<tusooa> http://ilisp.blog.163.com/
<HieJH> 建立只能翻墙但没有shell权限的ssh帐户。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<HieJH> 有没人做过？？？？
<linsux> 帮下有那么了不起嘛
<HieJH> ??
<alvin_rxg> linsux 又开始吐槽了
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 快换个可以 /ignore 小白的 client
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: pidgin 有 /ignore 的呀
<linsux> SB
<xiangfu> linsux:  什么问题？
<alvin_rxg> 谁给我个女人，我去创造一个民族，就可以不用管你们了
<freeflying> linsux:
<linsux> 我搞好了，之前把locale.gen locale-gen搞混了，怎么都搞不出zh.CN UTF8
<linsux> 来这里找人还说我不会search
<linsux> 我就是search才来的
<alvin_rxg> 那不是 metbsd 的问题么？
<linsux> 那个-和.看上去一样
<linsux> 我正巧也是这个问题
<HieJH> Yea.   ssh 的问题搞定了
<alvin_rxg> 推荐 dina 字体，或者上个老花眼镜儿
<pityonline> freeflying: 源里的 clementine 没有翻译完全
<xiangfu> http://ohsw.de/images/bg-body.png
<zhangkaixuan> 救命救命....系统出现错误  fsck死亡 退出状态4
<freeflying>  pityonline 好像就没人在翻译
<pityonline> freeflying: ……
<pityonline> freeflying: 好像这个软件知名度不高
<pityonline> freeflying: thythmbox 果然问题多多，经常如果监视目录有大的改动时它就会死掉
<caleb-> 有谁推荐个好用的 gui irc client 不？xchat 掉字太严重鸟
<caleb-> chatzilla 太阳春鸟
<freeflying> caleb-: konversation
<vic> konversation+1
<pityonline> freeflying: clementine 双击左侧媒体库中的音乐时不能直接播放……
<freeflying> pityonline: 那个默认是添加到播放列表
<pityonline> freeflying: 嗯
<pityonline> freeflying: 不是很方便
<freeflying> pityonline: clementine也有indicator的支持
<pityonline> freeflying: 嗯，是的，网络功能整合的非常不错
<pityonline> rhythmbox 在网络功能方面太差了
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian 默认的有个 x-session-manager / x-window-manager 如何进行修改？谢谢
<vic> amarok
<freeflying> vic: 试试 clementine你就不会再用amarok了
<vic> 试了clementine才回到amarok的
<caleb-> if_else: update-alternatives
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，我试试，谢谢了
<pityonline> freeflying: clementine 居然还是下雨打雷的效果……
<freeflying> :)
<ghosTM55> hi all~
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍬ 
<zhangkaixuan> gmail打不开.......打不开 打不开 打不开
<zhangkaixuan> 刚刚不小心把 .mozilla给删除了.............
<yuhuayang07> 用客户端收发邮件吧
<zhangkaixuan> 书签什么的都没了..
<zhangkaixuan> 客户端也链接不上......
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: 珍爱生命，常常备份
<zhangkaixuan> caleb-:...........................
<if_else> 各位，debian 安装后，网卡默认不能自动启动。必须使用 ifconfig eth0 up && dhclint eth0 手动开启
<if_else> 在 /etc/network/interfaces 中添加了相关配置了
<NoIE> 各位，端午节快乐！
<if_else> 各位，/etc/modules 中只有 loop ，是否没有 网卡模块？谢谢
<caleb-> NoIE: 还没到啊
<xiangfu> 在不加载网卡模块的情况下你是没有 /dev/eth0 的，你也就不能 ifconfig eth0 up 了。
<NoIE> caleb-: 明天能不能上网还不知道呢。
<zhangkaixuan> 还好 还好 gtalk能够正常登录了。。。
<xiangfu> if_else:  默认不能启动是什么意思？ nm-applet 找不到？你的 /etc/network/interfaces 配置有可能阻止了nm-applet 自动配置网卡
<caleb-> 说得也是
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，默认 ifconfig 啥都没有？
<xiangfu> if_else: 什么意思？ ifconfig -a 应该能找到所有的网络设备
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，nm-applet 是哪里的组件？
<xiangfu> 取决于你的  /etc/network/interfaces 配置。我默认是不启动eth0 的，只启动eth1 :)
<if_else> xiangfu: ifconfig -a 能找到网络设备的
<caleb-> if_else: 只写 loop 表示没配置好
<xiangfu> if_else: 把你的 /etc/network/interfaces 贴出来.
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，那如何实现，开机自动获取 dhcp
<if_else> auto lo
<if_else> iface lo inet loopback
<if_else> auto eth0
<if_else> iface eht0 inet dhcp
<freeflying>    caleb- 现在都用 udev加载模块吧
<freeflying> 而且网络用nm管理，所以不需要写interfaces
<caleb-> freeflying: 哦, 我都不用 nm :P
 * caleb- is 怪人
<xiangfu> freeflying: 但是interfaces 可以阻止nm-applet 配置网卡
<freeflying> caleb-: 你laptop用吗
<xiangfu> 不过他们文件应该没问题。
<freeflying> xiangfu: 都用nm了，你还阻止啥
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，nm 是那个程序？
<freeflying> 虽然nm比较烂，但对新手还是很好的
<xiangfu> if_else:  nm-applet
<zhangkaixuan> T.T .......电信线路的兄弟们...能打开google主页吗....................
<MaskRay> 用 wpa_cli。。。
<if_else> xiangfu:兄，aptitude search nm-applet 没有东西？
<Cherrot> 请问哪还可以申请到免费的usenet帐号？
<xiangfu> if_else: nm-applet 就是右上／下角那个配置网络的东西。
<caleb-> usenet 都停了吧？
<Cherrot> 这么悲惨……
<xiangfu> if_else: the package name is 'network-manager-gnome'
<leo_song> 人还是挺多的。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCq52MnnC4U&feature=youtu.be
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，好像没有这东西，安装 lxde 好像没有这个组件？
<xiangfu> if_else: 那你装上这个：http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NetworkManager - Linux Networking made Easy
<fighterlyt> 推荐个截图软件
<leo_song> 啥？
<Cherrot> 啥？
<freeflying> if_else: 你这样其实Ubuntu很适合你的
<fighterlyt> 我的意思是，请各位推荐一个
<Cherrot> ........
<leo_song> 其实系统自带的那个挺好用的
<xiangfu> fighterlyt: gnome-screenshot :)
<Cherrot> 我也觉得  相当够用了
<leo_song> 这个好
<fighterlyt> thanks
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 有啥特色功能吗？
<fighterlyt> 我推荐个收藏软件gcstar
<xiangfu> Cherrot: 你要什么特色功能？
<leo_song> 有没有简单的画图软件？总觉得用GIMP涂鸦点小东西太大炮打蚊子了。
<xiangfu> Cherrot: 我只知道 gnome-screenshot
<xiangfu> :D
<if_else> freeflying: xiangfu : 谢谢了@
<MeaCulpa2> 我擦
<MeaCulpa2> Steam现在让玩家看到CD-Key了
<MeaCulpa2> 我终于可以玩正版Q3了....
<leo_song> 喜感
<leo_song> 总是在YY，wine 孤岛危机
<MeaCulpa2> 再也不用wine或者进windows了
<MeaCulpa2> steam买下游戏，拿了cdkey进linux玩了
<leo_song> 挺给力的
<iGnome> 谁玩meego了的
<leo_song> re
<cn2dy> 不会玩meego那高级货
<if_else> 各位，是不是 network 没有起来，如何查看 network 服务的运行级别？谢谢
<leo_song> 安卓都没玩过
<iGnome> 丫丫的。不知道使用的什么dm。
<iGnome> 启动不了
<leo_song> 有没有简单的画图软件？总觉得用GIMP涂鸦点小东西太大炮打蚊子了。
<freeflying> iGnome: 相当之不靠谱
<zprood> 晚上好
<iGnome> leo_song: 有一些paint。自己搜索源
<iGnome> freeflying: 你玩过了？
<freeflying> iGnome: 今天还玩了
<leo_song> 我试试，thanks
<freeflying> tablet上
<iGnome> freeflying: 哦。那使用的什么启动X的呢
<iGnome> 老是Id "x" respawning too fast
<freeflying> iGnome: 不知道
<zhangkaixuan> google打不开 所有google的东西都不能用了................
<if_else> update-rc.d networking default
<if_else> update-rc.d: warning: networking start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (S)
<pst> zhangkaixuan: 用ipv6上google。
<zhangkaixuan> 同学们有这种情况不???
<iGnome> dm的包，都没。。。 startx直接进去，就是xterm+xclock
<zhangkaixuan> pst:我试试
<if_else> warning 是什么警告？
<zprood> zhangkaixuan, 刚才关了gmail
<zhangkaixuan> zprood:我这里登录了半个小时了 ........
<zprood> zhangkaixuan, 你不是说不能用 ？
<ye> 怎么开始聊天？
<zhangkaixuan> zprood:...登录半个小时都没登录上...
<Cherrot> 我在教育网下几乎每天都会遇到一次间歇性的
<Cherrot> 中断服务，针对Google的
<zhangkaixuan> 现在google所有的东西都打不开...
<zprood> zhangkaixuan, 海南电信表示正常
<zhangkaixuan> 河北电信表示很无奈...
<cn2dy> 非电信表示蛋定
<Cherrot> 教育网表示很抓狂
<zprood> 最纠结是的google extensions
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，我修改 /etc/hosts 看到，里面是 IPv6 的地址，是否默认不是 ipv4 导致的网卡不能自动启动？谢谢
<zprood> 每次重装系统后都得翻出去同步
<leo_song> 其实，CN99挺好
<xiangfu> if_else: 不知道。不应该只有IPV6 吧。应该两个都有才对。
<Cherrot> leo_song: CN99？ 新闻组吗？
<Cherrot> 为什么我一打开自动转向到某
<Cherrot> 公司主页里去了
<leo_song> 就是网易那个源
<MeaCulpa2> cn99貌似还和国际新闻组接轨的
<zprood> 有g3的用户吗？
<MeaCulpa2> 而且cn99没有愚蠢到那中文乱作组名
<Cherrot> cn99怎么申请啊？
<Cherrot> 为什么news.cn99.com上不去？
<MeaCulpa2> newsfan就一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa2> Cherrot: 要申请么？直接拿个newsgroup客户端上...比如thunderbird, slrn, tin
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: news://www.cn99.com/
<Cherrot> 是这个吗？ 我的Thunderbird链接不上
<leo_song> 狠纠结的发现我还用不来IRC
<MaskRay> cn99 新闻组不能用了。。
<Cherrot> MaskRay: 哭……还有免费能用的吗？
<Cherrot> 我之需要plainText支持就可以了……
<MaskRay> Cherrot: 我也想知道，gnus 很久没用过了
<wen_> 大家都怎么翻墙啊？
<Cherrot> wen_: 赛风
<ysyk> ubuntu的gtalk群挂了吗.我怎么突然登不上去了
<wen_> ？
<Cherrot> wen_: 搭配HTML5可以看Youtube了 哈哈
<rnimeio> 我挂了啊，ysyk你怎么了啊
<ysyk> 你也是？
<caleb-> Cherrot: flash 会被墙？
<ysyk> 突然就连不上了
<Cherrot> caleb-: 赛风不支持
<Cherrot> 需要赛风帐号的话我可以发邀请
<ysyk> 怎么回事呀
<rnimeio> 不会吧。我的一直就没掉过啊
<wen_> 求？
<Cherrot> wen_: 留一下gmail邮箱
<ysyk> 现在登录不了了
<rnimeio> 额。你没安装什么东西吧。
<ysyk> pidgin一直显示正在链接
<ysyk> 什么都没做，就连不上了
<rnimeio> 额。你是用pidgin登陆的啊
<ysyk> 嗯
<rnimeio> 我不是的。我下了gtalk软件
<ysyk> 要不我试试empathy
<rnimeio> 可以。快去看看吧
<Cherrot> ysyk: 会是客户端的问题？
<ysyk> 一直没问题的
<rnimeio> 额。这个。我只用pidgin登陆IRC其他的我都下载了软件的
<ysyk> empathy也登录不上
<ysyk> 我在试试gtalk客户端
<rnimeio> 不会吧，那你今天就只能待在这里了
<rnimeio> 我通知gtalk里面的人来这里吧
<leo_song> 看来还挺严重的
<Cherrot> 是不是这个项目流量太大了
<Cherrot> Google App Engine 限制每月50G流量把？
<freeflying> iGnome: 不知道
<Cherrot> news://news.killfile.org   找到一个！
<yuhuayang07> hello
<yuhuayang07> 在干吗呢？各位
<^k^> yuhuayang07, 好  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> news.killfile.org  这个新闻组速度也挺快的
<cn2dy> 神跑了
<wen_> nano.1573@gmail.com
<wen_> nano.1573@gmail.com
<yuhuayang07> wen_: 你邮箱？
<ysyk> 重新登录pidgin，显示这个：XX@gmial.com已断开连接,与服务器失去连接：连接被对端重置
<wen_> 是阿
<cn2dy> 这儿聊天有log的,不怕被骚扰么?
<yuhuayang07> ysyk: 被墙了吧
<zxc> 求妹子骚扰
<ysyk> 不知道
<Cherrot> gtalk可以上啊
<ysyk> 突然就进不去群了
<Cherrot> 估计是流量到了把？毕竟这个项目是在GAE上的
<ysyk> 正在网页登录gmail
<Cherrot> 部队呀……6月刚刚开始啊……
<rnimeio> 我的gtalk也可以用啊
<Cherrot> wen_: 已发送
<rnimeio> 你下个软件也很快的
<wen_> 谢谢
<rnimeio> ysyk还没有好么？
<ysyk> 没
<yuhuayang07> wen_: 小白问下，新闻组是做什么用的?
<ysyk> gtalk没有linux下的官方客户端吧，下什么
<NoIE> yuhuayang07: 搜索一下，新闻组始于没有论坛的时代。
<ysyk> 新闻组好像与google的groups差不多
<yuhuayang07> opera的邮件客户端可以订阅新闻组。就是不知道做什么用。
<metbsd> 端午节快乐
<ysyk> 也是用来交流的
<rnimeio> 额，你今天没安装什么软件吧，ysyk
<ysyk> gmail速度真慢
<ysyk> 没安装任何软件
<myke2> gmail能上的上已经很幸运了
<rnimeio> 那我也搞不懂了
<rnimeio> 我同学应为一个杀软导致不能上网
<jyfl987> fivesheep.  总算來了
<caleb-> http://ipv6test.google.com
<caleb-> 五天后就要 ipv6 全球公测了
<jyfl987> Kandu 一起玩forth吧
<caleb-> 快上 ipv6 啊
<myke2> caleb-: 和ipv6.google.com什么区别
<rnimeio> 现在就可以用了么
<jyfl987> 那国内呢
<rnimeio> 在中国进内有么
<caleb-> myke2: 只是个测试页
<rnimeio> 境内
<ysyk> 您可以顺利访问已启用 IPv6 的网站。
<jyfl987> 中国在火星.不跟地球同步了
<ysyk> Firefox  无法在 ipv6.google.com 找到该服务器。
<cn2dy> jyfl987:  火箭票贵么?我想回去一趟
<rnimeio> 不会吧。我看看
<rnimeio> IE可以么
<ysyk> 上面那个链接可以登录
<Kandu> jyfl987: 過幾年再玩
 * Cherrot 终于加入新闻组了 感动……感动……
<ysyk> 放弃登录gmail
<wen_> 怎么加 啊
<bluek> 大家好，我是新来的
<cn2dy> 我是旧来的
 * Cherrot 是不是都从gtalk群进来的~ :)
<bluek> 请多关照
<Cherrot> 咬了西裤~
<zhangkaixuan> 哀。。。vpn使用中....
<Cherrot> zhangkaixuan: 有钱人啊`~
<bluek> 用vpn的就是有钱人吗？
<cn2dy> 求个ssh
<zhangkaixuan> ......网上vpn很多
<bluek> 我也求个ssh
<jyfl987> Kandu 过几年人都老了,也有马子了,就更懒了
<bluek> 我手上有一个vpn，是我以前帮客户弄的，呵呵。要装一个cisco vpn software
<bluek> 不过我手上貌似有包，ip忘记了，密码没忘记
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那更好，就不學 forth 了，學怎麼調教馬子
<jyfl987> google 开始evil了.
<jyfl987> Kandu 糊口啊大哥
 * cn2dy 觉得胸毛男开始碎碎念了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 糊口還不容易
<jyfl987> 靠,最近租房弄得我很郁闷麻
<ysyk> 日租房？
<cn2dy> jyfl987:  租哪儿?
<jyfl987> cn2dy 你是哪个
<jyfl987> 我找谁曰去？
<cn2dy> jyfl987:  有多少人叫你胸毛男啊?
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你咋碎碎念念了？
<jyfl987> 准备租公司附近
<alvin_rxg> t*n*u
<jyfl987> 难道是腾月
<edison0354> tenzu_: ？？？
<tenzu_> 我实在不喜欢这带尾巴的
<jyfl987> 没钱当然有怨念了
<zkwlx> 我也打算在公司附近租，真巧
<jyfl987> 你是海龟，怎么能没尾巴
<tenzu> jyfl987:  很难租么?
<jyfl987> 巧什么，又不在一块
<jyfl987> 贵啊
<Inode_LF> mirc 有人用么，
<zkwlx> 你哪的？大概多少一个月
<Inode_LF> 今天wiki里看到的
<tenzu> jyfl987:  多贵?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 帝都么?
<jyfl987> 我在范阳，1.5k一个单间.押一付三
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 比我这都贵……
<tenzu> jyfl987:  抢钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 和我现在帝都一个价, 但是我年付
<zkwlx> 哦，我2500就是承受极限了，暑假就两个月啊～
<adam8157> jyfl987: 范阳是哪? 这么贵
<jyfl987> 恩,也叫帝都，
<fighterlyt> 对
<zkwlx> 我北京，一个单间顶多1000啊
<adam8157> zkwlx: 你住哪的
<fighterlyt> 四环外
<fighterlyt> 5环边上
<zkwlx> adam8157, 五道口那
<fighterlyt> 这就对了
<jyfl987> 看地段
<zkwlx> adam8157, 我住的是郊区。。。。。
<adam8157> zkwlx: 你肯定是隔断吧
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，离我好近
<adam8157> zkwlx: 我在西二旗
<adam8157> zkwlx: 上班在五道口
<fighterlyt> 不相上下
<edison0354> zkwlx: 五道口都算郊区？
<fighterlyt> 当然了
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 你那多少
<zkwlx> adam8157, 恩，算是打工吧
<jyfl987> 我准备去大望路附近
<fighterlyt> 怀柔 三室一厅800
<fighterlyt> 那边价格很贵的
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 300，俩房间，一厨房，一卫生间
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 好便宜……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我是说我住在郊区，打算在五道口租房：D
<fighterlyt> 不如去燕郊
<adam8157> zkwlx: 隔断这种我接受不了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，这边得2K左右吧？
<jyfl987> 关健是这鬼地方押一付三
<fighterlyt> 市区都是这样子的
<adam8157> 现在住的是一别墅拆成单间出租的
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 美金?
<zkwlx> adam8157, 不会吧，不好吗？没经验啊，我只是在赶集网上看的/__\
<tenzu> 帝都人好多
<zkwlx> edison0354, 恩，是差不多
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: €
<edison0354> tenzu: 你来了挨个请客
<fighterlyt> 我08年住在马甸
<tenzu> edison0354:  挨个请我?
<adam8157> zkwlx: 挤, 抢厕所抢洗澡的
<edison0354> tenzu: 反了
<jyfl987> 也不贵啊
<fighterlyt> 120平米的房子，共有六家
<tenzu> edison0354:  那不去
<zkwlx> adam8157, 这么残啊...我去...你住的几个人的？
<fighterlyt> 总共是7K，16号人
<Inode_LF> 帝都，天朝，只差皇上了
<fighterlyt> 2个卫生间
<jyfl987> 我现在住的也六家
<edison0354> adam8157: 其实可以的话，去蹭学校的澡堂就不错……
<fighterlyt> 早上抢卫生间
<adam8157> zkwlx: 我是说你的隔断, 我自己单间带卫生间的
<jyfl987> 一个卫生问
<fighterlyt> 晚上抢洗澡
<fighterlyt> 我日
<fighterlyt> 痛苦
<adam8157> edison0354: 我是别墅里的一个单间.. 带卫生间, 刚是说zkwlx
<edison0354> adam8157: 额
<zkwlx> adam8157, 哦，我正找呢，要不我去你那附近找找？
<jyfl987> 什么时侯搞技术的住一块吧
<fighterlyt> 倾巢之下，岂有完卵
<ofan> jyfl987: 住一起搅基?
<edison0354> ofan: ………………
<tenzu> 围观
<adam8157> zkwlx: 这边可能没有了, 天坛附件的一个一室一厅, 1800你能接受不?
<fighterlyt> 搞技术住一块，估计网络带宽受不了
<jyfl987> 可以爆菊
<edison0354> ofan: 你就要被豆瓣那一群腐女带坏了
<ofan> edison0354: 搞技术的住一起.. 不得被逼着搅基么
<edison0354> ofan: ………………
<zkwlx> adam8157, 是一个人住吗？还是...
<jyfl987> 天坛在北还是男
<fighterlyt> MM也有搞技术的
<fighterlyt> 估计是南
<fighterlyt> 北边价格高
<soiamso> ofan: 技术性搞基？
<adam8157> zkwlx: 里面一个卧室一个厨房一个卫生间一个厅 家电齐全
<adam8157> zkwlx: 一个人住, 没别人
<fighterlyt> 群发，多线程搞基？
<ofan> 开放固定搅基接口
<jyfl987> 在南的话以后周末聚餐
<tenzu> 搞基术
<zkwlx> adam8157, 能上网不？网速如何
<jyfl987> 吃完搅基
<fighterlyt> 采用GPLV3协议
<fighterlyt> 全过程开源
<edison0354> fighterlyt: ofan: tenzu: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<fighterlyt> 任何采用他们搞基技术的人，必须开放其技术
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish里不能用scrot截图是什么回事？
<Cherrot> 请教一个问题，终端下执行 padsp festival 可以运行，
<Cherrot> 那系统调用是写成execlp("padsp festival", NULL)吗？
<ofan> 设定搅基经验,分等级..
<adam8157> zkwlx: 这个不清楚哦 我朋友最近不想在那住, 想转给别人, 要不中介不给退押金好像
<Inode_LF> 我要去北就的话带个百zhao宽带，ad-hoc分享
<zhangkaixuan> 哦哦 msn也断了.......
<zhangkaixuan> 莫非 现在在架设白名单???
<edison0354> Inode_LF: 百兆得几K吧……
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 被你发现了
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 和谐，明天就到和谐日了
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:哀 pidgin里面空了...
<zkwlx> adam8157, 哦～我还以为你是中介呢，刚要问，是楼房还是平房？
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 额，我的还满的……
<Inode_LF> edison0354 什么和谐和日，真的白名单的么
<roylez_> jiero: 还在？
<tenzu> roylez_:  进进出出享受呢?
<Evanescence> zhangkaixuan: 真的吗？你被和谐了？
<adam8157> zkwlx: 晕, 比较老的楼房
<edison0354> Inode_LF: 必然
<read> mark
<roylez_> tenzu: 我才来呢
<edison0354> roylez_: 一进一出，小主席就有了
<zkwlx> adam8157, 呵呵，好，那怎么联系？我直接跟你的朋友通电话还是？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyMzczNzI0.html
<tenzu> roylez_:  明天办公室断电,我悲剧了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 膜拜下这个视频
<adam8157> zkwlx: 可能得端午之后哦
<zkwlx> tenzu, 你..你不是学生啊....
<Inode_LF> 偶下个月去南京出差，有南就的MM没
<zhangkaixuan> Evanescence:....现在所有google的东西都不能用 连主页也上不了... msn不能用.....
<tenzu> zkwlx:  你啥时候听说我是学生的?
<zkwlx> adam8157, 呵呵，我6月底7月初才开始租呢
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 我今天连gmail特别顺畅……难道是回光返照了？
<Evanescence> zhangkaixuan: 我测试了Gtalk不能用
<tenzu> roylez_:  缓慢buffering
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席, 你在哪找这么些视频, 上会胖子跳舞那个太猛了
<roylez_> tenzu: 才15秒，buffer个啥...
<Evanescence> google主页无法链接
<ysyk> 我的Gtalk也不能用
<roylez_> adam8157: 乱看的，jandan，acfun，reddit
<tenzu> roylez_:  现在buffer 3秒...
<Evanescence> 香港的也无法打开
<ysyk>  google主页能进去
<Inode_LF> google新闻页打不开
<adam8157> zkwlx: 我回头问过她在给你说吧, 你一直在irc里?
<tenzu> roylez_:  哦了,这个我看过
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<rnimeio> 那为什么我的gtalk能用呢
<fighterlyt> 你在哪里？
<rnimeio> ysyk你是在哪里啊
<Evanescence> 难道是区域性？
<Inode_LF> 中国第一艘航母被认为不值一文
<rnimeio> 我么，我在长沙
<ysyk> 石家庄
<fighterlyt> 区域性抽风
<Evanescence> 绍兴，无法链接
 * adam8157 今天悲剧的发现本子不知道怎么不能关机了, T410, 求解
<ysyk> 同病相怜
<fighterlyt> 预出一条DDR2667 512M的笔记本内存
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
 * Inode_LF is away
<metbsd> 甚么东西无法连接
<ysyk> gtalk登录不了
<zkwlx> adam8157, 晕，刚才卡了，这几天我会一直在的
<read> 新人报到
<myke2> Inode_LF: 现在还没那玩意吧
<jiero> roylez 在
<Inode_LF> read 摸摸
<metbsd> gtalk = google talk?
<adam8157> zkwlx: ok, 我的邮箱adam8157#gmail.com
<ysyk> 嗯
<fighterlyt> adam 好久不见
<metbsd> 用屁精可以上啊
<ysyk> 屁精是？
<fighterlyt> pidgin
<fighterlyt> 估计是这个
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 看名字认不出来哦, 之前什么昵称?
<ysyk> 上不了
<metbsd> 没错
<read> 嗯
<rnimeio> 晕
<zkwlx> adam8157, 好，我的：zkwlxcode@gmail.com
<read> 嗯
<tenzu> 屁精要用443端口,开加密
<fighterlyt> 昵称没变
<rnimeio> 我用的是pidgin 上的是IRC
<metbsd> 我的jwong0511@gmail.com
 * read slaps rnimeio around a bit with a large trout
<fighterlyt> 我也是用“屁精”
<Inode_LF> 比尔盖羡
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 是么 - -! 不好意思. 我很少说话, 大部分时间在挂机
<zkwlx> adam8157, 在那一个月吃饭大概要多少？
<read> 还不太会用这个啊
<fighterlyt> 我也是很少说话，挂机也很少
<fighterlyt> 前几天妈妈去世了
<zkwlx> adam8157, 我只租两个月啊
<metbsd> 现在的屁精非常牛啊，qq，irc啥都能用
<adam8157> zkwlx: 这样啊, 可能不是很合适
<metbsd> 愿你妈妈一路走好
<NoIE> fighterlyt: 怎么回事？
<fighterlyt> 癌症，两年多了
<zkwlx> adam8157, 呃...要长租啊T__T
<myke2> fighterlyt: 阿弥陀佛!
<fighterlyt> 转移，复发，窒息
<Inode_LF> 文通写字板VSmirc
<fighterlyt> 我妈妈是基督教徒
<metbsd> ：（
<rnimeio> ysyk还在么
<metbsd> 你妈妈几岁
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 有信仰的人面对生死没那么痛苦
<GPLfeng> 屁精的主题插件比以前稳定一些
<Inode_LF> 盖大楼
<qinglingquan> 我想问一下fstab设置开机挂载fat32分区怎么设置才正确？
<qinglingquan> /dev/hda9 /mnt/F vfat defaults,umask=000,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<NoIE> fighterlyt: 哦。。。我妈妈的妹妹，我的姨也差不多。
<qinglingquan> 这是我的一行配置，在mv文件时权限和时间都改变了！帮解答下
<NoIE> fighterlyt: 她是得了癌症以后，迷信中药，耽误了病情，才去世的。
<Inode_LF> 问下比较有意思的，linux下怎么挂载fat32的u盘呢，用vfat说不正确的文件系统
<NoIE> fighterlyt: 节哀，现在癌症的发病率很高了。
<metbsd> 节哀顺变
<ysyk> ubuntu中u盘自动挂载
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 愿你妈妈去了她理想中的天堂
<metbsd> 其实癌症是没得治的
<Inode_LF> man 页里的所提到的能支持的我挨个试了都不行的
<ysyk> 节哀
<qinglingquan> 各位帮我看看阿！:)
<fighterlyt> 根据维基百科的数据
<caleb-> 西医所谓的癌症治愈只是五年不发病
<Inode_LF> ysyk gnome下确实是自动挂载，只是我没用它啊
<edison0354> NoIE: 中药不叫迷信
<fighterlyt> 在US，癌症最高的死亡率不到三分之一
<edison0354> NoIE: 重要确实很牛B的
<caleb-> 跟一般老百姓认知的治愈完全不同
<edison0354> NoIE: 中药
<NoIE> metbsd: 癌症是一种症状，癌症的诱因有很多种，不能一概而论。
<fighterlyt> 很多癌症的死亡率在US能控制在10%
<fighterlyt> 在中国
<fighterlyt> 从生活环境到治疗环境
<ysyk> 我对这不熟悉，你问别人吧
<myke2> 没有因缘也甭打那妄想了
<fighterlyt> 都他妈的太操蛋
<fighterlyt> 中国还有没被污染的食物吗？
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 汗，现在没有提示了，没有看到，我的sawfish里用scrot截图的时候截一块不能用…
<NoIE> edison0354: 她的手术很成功，过了一段时间以后，她的癌细胞有点高，做做化疗其实就能好。
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 话说有条新闻说，某人移植骨髓，艾滋病被治好了……
<fighterlyt> 没被污染的水
<fighterlyt> 没被污染的大气
<edison0354> NoIE: 化疗也有副作用啊……
<fighterlyt> 我亲姐就是在广州做环境监控的
<edison0354> NoIE: 中医真的很NB的
<fighterlyt> 中国的环境保护，垃圾的很
<fighterlyt> 生活在中国，就是生活在污染和剧毒中
<myke2> edison0354: 还有多少人懂中医?
<NoIE> edison0354: 但是她听说中药疗效好，结果因为中药引起的肠道功能混乱，没法吃东西，然后就死掉了。
<edison0354> myke2: 没多少……
<fighterlyt> 不是懂的问题
<fighterlyt> 从科学的角度来看
<edison0354> NoIE: 不一定是中药引发的啊
<fighterlyt> 中医是一种应用学科
<NoIE> edison0354: 是的。
<edison0354> NoIE: 而且中医治消化系统还是很见效的
<fighterlyt> 而且是对环境相当敏感的应用
<myke2> 首先质疑现在中药的各种"浓缩"
<myke2> 现在中药甚至有注射剂
<fighterlyt> 在如今的环境巨变之下，中医是否能够达到当初的效果，令人怀疑
<NoIE> 顺便说一下，我妈妈也得了癌症，她老人家身体比我还好。
<edison0354> NoIE: 遗传？
<metbsd> 中药是疗养，西药是针对
<fighterlyt> qq断了
<edison0354> fighterlyt: ……
<fighterlyt> 癌，不遗传
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 参见梅艳芳一家
<NoIE> edison0354: 。。。
<myke2> fighterlyt: 不能一概而论
<edison0354> NoIE: 额，我第一反应真的是遗传……
<caleb-> 癌是很多不同的病啊
<caleb-> 只是都叫癌
<NoIE> caleb-: 是的。
<fighterlyt> 呵呵，并不是说连续几代都有患，就是遗传
<edison0354> NoIE: 乳腺癌？子宫颈癌？卵巢癌？
<caleb-> 有的是跟遗传有关的
<NoIE> edison0354: 喂喂，这是隐私。。。
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 可能会有某种遗传因素容易癌症
<edison0354> NoIE: 嘿嘿
<fighterlyt> 建议取看啊可能医学常识
<fighterlyt> 容易诱发
<fighterlyt> 这比较靠谱
<fighterlyt> 但是这不是100%
<NoIE> edison0354: 人家 caleb-都说了，癌症的诱因不同，只是症状相同罢了。
<fighterlyt> 因为，癌本身就是身体的异常
<edison0354> NoIE: 我没说不是啊……
<fighterlyt> 任何人都可能发生
<fighterlyt> 父类的异常，子类的异常
<fighterlyt> 并不存在决定性联系
 * edison0354 话说马上6月7号了
 * edison0354 有人陪看WWDC2011不？
<fighterlyt> 千军万马
<fighterlyt> WWDC？
<zxc> 爬去睡觉，诸位晚安
<fighterlyt> what the fuck is that？
<edison0354> fighterlyt: ？
<caleb-> edison0354: 买了 apple 没？
<edison0354> fighterlyt: ……
<edison0354> caleb-: 你又说起我的痛处了
<edison0354> caleb-: 穷B啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 没钱啊
<myke2> 多做深呼吸, 有好处
<caleb-> edison0354: 你都看几年了…
<zkwlx> edison0354, WWDC那是啥？？
<fighterlyt> 深呼吸，闭上你的眼睛
<edison0354> myke2: 明年肺活量争取上5K……今年太怨念了……差几十就到5K了……
<edison0354> caleb-: 好几年
<edison0354> zkwlx: 水果全球开发者大会啊
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/701bffe2jw1dht3xtc9png.gif
<tenzu> edison0354:  这个月是IT show, 我打算去买MBP 15"
<fighterlyt> 下了，88
 * edison0354 打水去了
<edison0354> tenzu: 买吧
<zkwlx> edison0354, 晕..不知道哎..我看看
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你不知道我不会怪你的……
<tenzu> edison0354:  不过我想升级一下屏幕
<zkwlx> edison0354, 晕..苹果的啊...我就是干这个的囧，最近赶项目都没空关注新闻了
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 升啥？分辨率？
<wen_> 我的facebook 在确认身份时显示：Add a phone number to your account加载中...  然后就死了 不动了
<wen_> ？
<rnimeio> 你们翻墙了啊。我用vpn怎么不行了啊
<wen_> 我用 gogoc
<wen_> 速度不行
<NoIE> 逍遥游
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我打工的公司就在你那附近，iphone/android开发的，呵呵
<rnimeio> 额。我以前还用自由门。但是现在好像不行了是不
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额
<yunfei> 1004到1010再到1104，持续升级中。。。
<rnimeio> 听别人说不要QQ和金山还有360就可以用自由门，是不是真的啊
<yuhuayang07> yunfei: 11.10 alpha出来了。可以尝鲜～～
<yunfei> 有WCN呢。还不是被监控。
<NoIE> rnimeio: 自由门被封了，用逍遥游吧。
<yunfei> 1110，等BATE吧。
<rnimeio> 额。逍遥游。这个可以没
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 误导别人啊, alpha明显是折腾的
<rnimeio> 你有下载的网址么
<rnimeio> 发一个给我
<NoIE> 用 skype 。
<yunfei> alpha不敢啊。。。
<rnimeio> skype我用
<rnimeio> 了
<yunfei> ub下的skype不能视频吧
<rnimeio> 我是win7下的
<NoIE> 我记得skype加入一个帐号，就可以随时下载自由门、逍遥游。
<yuhuayang07> yunfei: 11.04稳定不?
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 还可以
<rnimeio> 不会吧，我有skype账号啊。怎么就没看到过呢
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 用了一阶段了
<myke2> NoIE: 这里不要讨论这种谢谢
<rnimeio> 我下载自由门的时候还会是翻墙到外面下的呢
<yunfei> 1104还算稳定。。。
<NoIE> dongtaiwang.com 这个，这个是不让讨论的那个。
<NoIE> 不是，你试试就知道了。
<yuhuayang07> 据说fedora巨不稳定。不知道是不是真的。
<myke2> yuhuayang07: 如果追求稳定用debian
<NoIE> 我说的 dongtaiwang.com 是一个skype帐号。
<yunfei> 想稳定就1004LTS
<jiero> roylez_: 你给错人了。。。
<metbsd> opensuse也不错
<roylez_> jiero: .
<yuhuayang07> myke2: 我不追求稳定。我追求功能强大。适当追新。
<yunfei> 嘿嘿，那就1110吧。。。
<bluek> 用啥自由门啊，直接用跳板吧
<myke2> yunfei: 那archlinux
<rnimeio> 额。你会这个？？
<rnimeio> 怎么弄啊。不怕被发现了
<snoop_fy> 今天白天说我的emacs gpg加密有问题，原来不是emacs的问题，是我系统的问题，在我的linux下没有问题  :)
<metbsd> arch玩玩不错，认真用还是主流的比较好
<yuhuayang07> yunfei: 现在在用kubuntu 11.04。感觉稳定性还不错。KDE桌面也很对我胃口。
<zkwlx> 玩玩还不如LFS呢
<myke2> LFS不是都玩的动的
<snoop_fy> metbsd: 哪些才是主流？。。
<myke2> Ubuntu不错的, Debian更稳定
<bluek> 不管你用什么软件，你都会被发现的，明白吗？就好比你就跳板。也会被发现，管理员直接在防火墙里面查到信息，当然，如果你把防火墙的密码也给破了，删掉日志也行哈。
<metbsd> 企业级别的suse, redhat,不花钱就用他们的免费版本
<bluek> 如果你用一些软件，万一软件里面有捆绑了一些后门呢？
<rnimeio> 额，这样啊。难怪老师要我少翻墙。说被检测到了的。只是他没请你去喝茶而已
<yuhuayang07> suse,redhet免费版本各种不稳定。，
<bluek> 当然，你可以利用内跳板去。。。
<zkwlx> 哎...天朝就是蛋疼
<yunfei> 我一直都用UB，所以还是UB习惯。。。
<yuhuayang07> gmail进不去阿进不去。。。
<rnimeio> 看过一些黑客小说。说的也是是很神奇
<linsuxy> rhel有sl,centos,fedora. suse 的opensuse
<bluek> 或者vbox一个系统，然后再伪ip，伪mac地址。然后再考虑翻墙
<bluek> 要知道，防火墙一般只有直接防问的记录，不会反跟踪你的。除了人为
<yunfei> 最近翻强差的言，还是等风声过去了吧。
<bluek> 查得严才刺激啊
<rnimeio> 额。真是麻烦啊
<rnimeio> 你不会就是这样翻墙的吧
<linsuxy> 用vpn也查妈
<rnimeio> 也许你用惯了就好些
<bluek> 说白了，有的一些软件吹自己如何穿透防火墙，其实都是绕过，欺骗
<linsuxy> 话说为什么要搞功夫王啊
<rnimeio> 呵呵。那是穿墙，法力那要多大啊
<rnimeio> 能够翻墙就不错了
<GPLfeng> gfw越来越牛叉
<bluek> 呵呵，一般来说方法很多
<linsuxy> 功夫王是什么目的呢
<zkwlx> bluek, 你在往下说小心请你喝茶:P
<bluek> 首先你得要检测出防火墙设置了哪些acl
<bluek> 晕
<rnimeio> 怎么都跑了啊。
<tenzu> 怕被跨省
<rnimeio> 难道是怕了啊
<linsuxy> 估计IRC断线太密了
<rnimeio> 我也走了。明天再来
 * edison0354 话说就快到明天了
<tenzu> edison0354:  你要出去散步了?
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<yuhuayang07> 明天，是个敏感的日子。估计会查的很严。。。
<zkwlx> 明天是啥日子@_@
<tenzu> 互联网维护日
<zkwlx> 互联网维护  日
<GPLfeng> 蛋疼日
<yuhuayang07> 学潮纪念日。
 * edison0354 和谐
<NoIE> 问这个问题的肯定不听境外广播。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: 找你都不用跨省的……
<edison0354> NoIE: 最多跨个地铁就够了……
<alvin_rxg> 1998年6月4日 我国互联网用户突破一百万
<edison0354> ………………………………………………………………
<NoIE> 我家正好住在地铁站旁边。
<GPLfeng> 跨一步路就够
<alvin_rxg> weibo.com time out
<edison0354> ……
<yuhuayang07> 找我应该也不用跨省。。。
<alvin_rxg> 跨星球？
<bluek> 跳板再跳板，然后rm日志，如果别人反跟踪，立马就退，或者直接vbox，给他做一个蜜灌
<GPLfeng> 。。。
<NoIE> 不知道今年的孔子和平奖要给谁？
<GPLfeng> 什么时候能有老子和平奖啊
<yunfan> 等老子有钱了再说
<GPLfeng> 老子怎么可能有钱
<yuhuayang07> 中国应该设个和谐奖。
<jiero> roylz_:你太可爱了。
 * jiero 发现Ubuntu软件仓库已经有一堆闭源游戏了——10个达到。
<Kandu> jiero: 都快2點了，你怎麼還不睡呢
<jiero> Kandu: 因为我没表
<jiero> Kandu: 昨天睡的太多了
<jiero> Kandu: 昨天9点半到7点半
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，怪不得精神這麼好
<bluek> 该睡觉了，找跳板的就赶快去找吧，最好用肉鸡+路由或者是防火墙，要不然高手会找到你，就算你删了日志，别人可以数据恢复，用跳由或防火墙没事，清掉flash ，他就没办法
<bluek> 纯属友情提示
<gebjgd> 还是肉身翻墙方便
<bluek> 别人找你也方便
<bluek> 如果在中间加个路由，清掉flash（闪存）他就没折
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老想吃肉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 买呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 懒的去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让你女人去呗
<terrysco> 哪位哥们用的64位的arch啊？
<terrysco> 我的麦克风在gnome3下就是声音特别的小
<terrysco> skype不能语音，有碰到这种问题的哥们吗
<gebjgd> terrysco, 用过
<alvin_rxg> 有碰到这种问题的妞们吗？
<zkwlx> bluek, 黑客？
<bluek> 再友情提示一下，扫描别人的时候最好加跳板扫描，要不然会留下大量的tcp记录
<terrysco> 碰到过类似问题吗
<bluek> zkwlx, 不是。
<terrysco> 急着用skype和客户开会
<linsuxy> 真会玩
<terrysco> 是不是pulseaudio的问题啊？
<zkwlx> bluek, 那就是网工了：D
<bluek> zkwlx, 非也，电脑初学者
<soiamso> terrysco: skype 不是 m$的资产？
<NoIE> terrysco: 以前麦克风正常吗？
<gebjgd> terrysco, 上个32位的pulseaudio
<NoIE> 可以录音吗？
 * microcai 现在是了
<zkwlx> soiamso, 现在是了
<terrysco> 录音的声音特别特别小
<terrysco> KDE4下一点问题都没有
<terrysco> 很奇怪
<NoIE> 试试在 skype 中把声音调大？
<terrysco> 我不想装回kde4啊
<gebjgd> 为毛不用kde四啊
<terrysco> 怎么调啊
<terrysco> 没有调的地方
<zkwlx> 系统，首选项，里没有音量？3变化这么大？
<terrysco> 那个调整了
<terrysco> 没用
<zkwlx> 哦，那就不知道了
<terrysco> 还有别的兄弟知道吗？
<soiamso> terrysco: 都是在右上角voice applet 调整的
<terrysco> 调到最大了
<terrysco> 还是没有声音
<linsuxy> 可能一个是OSS，一个是ALSA?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://ekd123.org/posts/26602.html
<bluek> 好困，睡觉
<soiamso> terrysco: alsamixer
<bluek> www.xfocus.net    我以前经常出入的地方，不知道现在变成啥样了。。。有兴趣的朋友可以看看。
<soiamso> terrysco: 一直没有碰到这样的问题吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个不就是webqq么?
<terrysco> alsamixer我就能看到两个选项
<terrysco> 而且是按了F5之后
<terrysco> alsamixer还需要安装alsa-utils包才行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对，但用他的方案封装的，不用 air
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是webqq啊
<terrysco> 是不是我缺少pulse某个包啊
<soiamso> terrysco: 快换回 m$ 会议重要
<terrysco> ok，thx. 88
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 又是一个离不开ms平台的人
<gebjgd> 能用skype的路过
<bluek> 我用linphone,不过没有人加我哈
<soiamso> bluek: 成本
<gebjgd> bluek, sip。我用了很久了
 * edison0354 今天豆瓣回复已经要验证码了
<soiamso> bluek: 跨平台吗？
<bluek> gebjgd, 哦哦
<zkwlx> edison0354, 哈哈，小资男
<soiamso> bluek: ekiga 也可以用，就是不跨平台而已
<bluek> soiamso, 你指的是linphone?
<soiamso> bluek: 是的
<bluek> soiamso, 不知道，对于win的东西，我不太清楚
<fillayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/18506/ubuntu-11-10-alpha1
<fillayu> 这个速度太快了
<gebjgd> soiamso, sip有什么平台可言
<soiamso> bluek: 你也没有几个用win 的朋友？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<bluek> soiamso, 基本上，我喜欢独来独往
<gebjgd> soiamso, 我家电话全是sip
<soiamso> gebjgd: 很多大公司的都是SIP 的，你家很大？
<zkwlx> 我写 TChat 的时候企图看linphone源码来着，就是没坚持住....
<gebjgd> soiamso, 欧洲sip臭遍街了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 家家都是sip
<soiamso> gebjgd: 哦，如果ISP 不拦截的话，还是可以用的
<soiamso> gebjgd: 包月
<gebjgd> soiamso, 拦截什么?
<soiamso> gebjgd: sip call
<gebjgd> soiamso, isp 自己就是用sip
<soiamso> gebjgd: 包月？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 还是按分钟收费/
<gebjgd> soiamso, 包月
<bluek> 把菜收一下真的睡觉了哈
<gebjgd> 我自己用voipraider
<gebjgd> 打中国有免费时间
<soiamso> gebjgd: 也就是国内的人没有用sip了？
<yuhuayang07> bluek: 农场？？
<bluek> yuhuayang07, 不是，开心城市，开心网里面的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 国内能用啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: 我也知道，没人用而已
<gebjgd> soiamso, 以前我老婆在国内的时候就用
<gebjgd> 一分钟一毛
<gebjgd> 免费时段免费
<byncz> dkjkdfk
<yuhuayang07> ……
<byncz> ÎÒÀ´ÁË
<^k^> byncz:say 我来了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<byncz> i use gbk
<byncz> ÄÜ¿´¼ûÎÒ˵ʲôÂð£¿
<^k^> byncz:say 能看见我说什么吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * degang 
<degang> nick read
<read> ls
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<alvin_rxg> x
<alvin_rxg> xXx
<gebjgd> edeka的大婶就不能晚下点班啊
<alvin_rxg> 8点？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屁。她们七点四十五就下班了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> 肉铺就收档了。又不是卖自己的肉。太机贼了吧
<alvin_rxg> 那就明天咯
<gebjgd> 今晚没肉吃啊
<gebjgd> 馋死了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆在家一天都不去买
<alvin_rxg> 叫你女人平时去买点呀，她又不是一天到晚上课的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她不去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是两个人持家。不是你一个人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以现在中餐馆呢
<alvin_rxg> ....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你每天多日她几次咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没时间。没力气
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆倒是挺用功的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她的文章教授给了2.0
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么说？
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比有些德国人分都高
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> 是强
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她现在的进度和德国人一样
<alvin_rxg> 一般都比德国人稍微快的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她读的不是理科
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是和德国人比谁写的文章有见解
<alvin_rxg> 那更难……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她能得2.0我是很佩服了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，不会她现在德语都比德国人地道了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显然没有
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是她用功啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在家看一天书
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<linsux> who use arch here, can't get ibus to work, ctrl-space does not switch to pinyin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太假了。一般咱们是考试前看一天书
<alvin_rxg> 偶是一个星期……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 羡慕你，可以专心做点啥事。我倒还是在想女人……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 把她弄过来
<alvin_rxg> 我没钱
<gebjgd> 之后打工。两个人奋斗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去
<gebjgd> 我不是和你说了么
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> 我以前五欧一小时刷碗都做了很久呢
<gebjgd> 养家不成问题
<alvin_rxg> |_|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 生活不是这么简单的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该承担生活的责任了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你女人在国内毕业了
<gebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> 她有意向么
<gebjgd> 出国
<alvin_rxg> 不算很有
<fivesheep> yo 德国的人们
<Kandu> fivesheep: 晚上好啊，五羊
<fivesheep> Kandu: 一大早
<fivesheep> 中午
<fivesheep> Kandu: 现在干啥去了
<Kandu> fivesheep: 尚未完工
<Kandu> fivesheep: 繼續做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我女人一开始也没有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 现在是生活上轨道了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键在你
<fivesheep> 德国要多久才能获得永久居留
<alvin_rxg> 嗯…………
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 上什么轨道?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 生活稳定
<fivesheep> 工作家庭
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 一直就是那样
<fivesheep> 那你上轨道了...  有一份稳定的工作, 和安定的家庭...
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 鸭梨大啊
<fivesheep> 啥压力阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跟她父母说。让他们送女儿出国
<fivesheep> 内陆有多少父母愿意女儿跑出来阿. 不如找个有房有车的富二代嫁掉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我目前没能力……
<fivesheep> 等你自认有能力的时候
<fivesheep> 女人都在别人的床上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆出来的时候我有能力啊?
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还不是和你一样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只不过当时给教授在打工。挣钱养家
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 海外华人的典范阿...
<qianniao99> ……
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 勾引到客户了么
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 咱不是富二代啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不知不觉.. 快一年了
<fivesheep> 离开兲朝的日子
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 差不多弄了女客户结婚完了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 说着容易
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 找个金发女人算了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 融入当地社会了。多好
<alvin_rxg> 哦，生化危机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Resident Evil: Apocalypse
<AndroUser2> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在没有什么有意思的游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说你的玩心这么大呢
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 用kik or whatsapp 不
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 那是什么东西?
<fivesheep> 发短信的
<fivesheep> 类短信
<gebjgd> 给哪儿发短信
<fivesheep> 用internet
<fivesheep> 手机上的
<fivesheep> 跨平台
<aaronyy> 没有什么用处，还是买sms计划比较好
<fivesheep> 这个跨国
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 能给国内发?
<gebjgd> 多少钱?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 如果对方用android iphone 之类的
<aaronyy> 免费的
<gebjgd> 靠。对方普通手机
<aaronyy> 那就直接发国际sms阿
<gebjgd> 不就吹了
<fivesheep> kik免费. whatsapp android是第一年免费. 不过whatsapp绑定手机号, 只要联系人里的朋友用这个软件, 你都能第一时间知道
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 贵死
<aaronyy> 好像还可以
<aaronyy> 用google voice可以发的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 一直用飞信
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这年头 谁没个android iphone RIM
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我就是给国内发短信。
<gebjgd> 我老爸
<fivesheep> 给他买个iphone啥的
<aaronyy> 或者itouch
<fivesheep> 碰到什么有趣的东西 直接拍下来, 共享给他
<gebjgd> 不用苹果的东西
<fivesheep> android也行
<aaronyy> 苹果的facetime不错阿
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 所有亲戚都给买个?
<gebjgd> 还有同学?
<aaronyy> 国外怎么用飞信阿？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你就别帮着乔帮主推销了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我用了3年了
<aaronyy> 多少钱阿？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 飞信
<gebjgd> 免费
<aaronyy> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 飞信有硬件上的前提……
<gebjgd> ?
<aaronyy> 是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 不是得先要有移动的号码么？
<gebjgd> 这年头谁没有移动的号码啊
<alvin_rxg> 我没……
<aaronyy> 上个月有人给我发sms，我又不好意思说我没有sms计划，只好补了个计划
<gebjgd> 国内民工都人手一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用你父母的号码就行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不方便。如果这边飞信下了，信息就发到他们手机上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正他们就打电话
<alvin_rxg> 他们也发信息的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以买个android。天天挂着
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<alvin_rxg> öö
<alvin_rxg> ÖÖ
<alvin_rxg> ¢_¢
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这年头.. 国内谁没个智能手机..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我爸妈用3个号码
<fivesheep> 你的同学亲戚估计大多都有
<alvin_rxg> 我没智能手机
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 太多人没有了
<gebjgd> 没移动号码的人是少数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 或者弄个vps。挂飞信
<alvin_rxg> 没必要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有cli版的
<alvin_rxg> 继续看 risident evil
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 24小时挂着
<alvin_rxg> *resident
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有女人就不无聊了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 时间长了，也一样。就是不寂寞而已
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嫩有了么，自然和我这没有的不一样
<aaronyy> 为什么要vps
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 为了永远在线啊
<aaronyy> 飞信？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 对
<aaronyy> 难道不是在手机上的吗？
<aaronyy> 我吧irc挂在vps上了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, win linux都有客户端
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这就是有钱人的寂寞。
<aaronyy> 哦没有手机客户端？
<gebjgd> 有啊
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我没钱，也很寂寞
<gebjgd> 我天天用
<aaronyy> 那不是也可以一直在线？
<knownbad> 说的是这个“alvin_rxg: gebjgd: 嫩有了么，自然和我这没有的不一样”
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 是。alvin没有手机
<aaronyy> 我从来都不发短信的
<fivesheep> 我也是irc挂vps上
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老流氓
<fivesheep> 准备上班去了
<knownbad> 德国烂香肠
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你不发。不代表别人不发
<knownbad> fivesheep: adios
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没来呢
<aaronyy> 国内是不是发短信很便宜阿
<fivesheep> 88
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 是方便
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 和父母同学联系方便
<aaronyy> 还是直接打电话比较好
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 没时间打电话
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 时间不合适
<aaronyy> 其实现在写email和发短信没什么区别
<knownbad> gebjgd: 刚打了电话给移民局。  他们得调件，两星期后回我。
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不是所有人天天都上网的
<aaronyy> 我发现那些用bb的人，每隔一分钟就看一下email
<knownbad> 好似国内手机上qq很便宜？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恭喜。你马上就有胸摸了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 手机上qq不要钱
<knownbad> 不我是个assman。  有屁屁当枕头了。
<gebjgd> 怪癖
<knownbad> 难怪qq这么受欢迎。
<knownbad> 反正东方女孩的胸部也不大。
<gebjgd> 不是受欢迎。是国内用的人太多
<gebjgd> knownbad, 未必
<aaronyy> 现在不是流行微薄吗
<gebjgd> aaronyy, twitter?
<knownbad> 老婆问我会不会嫌她小。我问她会嫌我短吗？
<aaronyy> 新浪阿
<knownbad> 可能你老婆是北方人。。。大些。
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 你不知道weibo.cn ?
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 只用推特
<aaronyy> 我是说国内流行阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 没有新浪的账户
<aaronyy> 注册一个阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 身边没有人用
<aaronyy> 开心网呢？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我又不在国内
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 开心网只看不留言
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 和非死不可一样
<gebjgd> 推特我也是看的多说的少
<gebjgd> 蛋逼基本上都是irc了
<aaronyy> 用手机？
<gebjgd> 对
<aaronyy> 打字是不是很不方便阿
<gebjgd> 到家很少开电脑
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你觉得我打字慢么
<aaronyy> 为了irc，我还运行了虚拟机好用xchat
<gebjgd> aaronyy, htc desire z
<aaronyy> 什么输入法阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 谷歌哦
<aaronyy> 我的iphone也有irc客户端的，不过实在不方便
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 有物理全键盘
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 垃圾苹果
<aaronyy> 不过屏幕还是太小了，不能同时看几个窗口阿
<gebjgd> 连个物理键盘都没有
<gebjgd> 能啊
<gebjgd> 手指一划
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> 相当的方便啊
<aaronyy> 就是太费电了
<gebjgd> 对。反正不用它打电话
<aaronyy> 晕，两个手机？
<gebjgd> 全部转移来电到另外的手机上
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 不耽误事情
<aaronyy> 这么忙阿
<gebjgd> 待机还有保障
<aaronyy> 没有人给我打电话
<gebjgd> 还不忙
<gebjgd> 等公司给配了bb。就要忙了
<aaronyy> 不能配iphone吗？
<gebjgd> 商务谁用iphone那垃圾啊
<aaronyy> 好像很多公司现在可以的
<gebjgd> 邮件太差劲
<gebjgd> 也没全键盘的
<gebjgd> 基本就是废物
<gebjgd> 当优盘还行
<aaronyy> 其实还可以的，就是没有键盘
<gebjgd> 商务基本上就是bb
<gebjgd> 要的就是键盘
<gebjgd> 我挑android机器的时候只选有键盘的
<gebjgd> 没键盘打字太慢了
<aaronyy> 还可以吧，如果打错会自动更正的
<knownbad> bb的最大卖点其实是它的安全内网。
<gebjgd> 我实验过太慢
<gebjgd> desire z支持触摸
<knownbad> bb的资料有加密的。
<gebjgd> 累。没有全键盘爽啊
<gebjgd> bb自己没人买
<gebjgd> 因为公司都给配了
<gebjgd> 何必自己花钱呢
<knownbad> 肯定上了BES。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pro7
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-04
<MeaCulpa2> .
<MeaCulpa2> morning all
<srdgame> morning
<jiero> morning
<lofwind> linuxtoy上火药味真重。
<GPLfeng> hi
<lofwind> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍠ 
<yunfei> 淫荡的一天开始了。。
<MeaCulpa> sigh
<Evanescence> 为什么ubuntu不是默认安装SELinux的？
<ofan> Evanescence: 用的少
<Evanescence> ofan: 但是可以防御安全啊，刚看了一点，感觉没有太影响资源砸用啊，而且不是在linux上很多年了么？我打命令才发现没有安装
<lofwind> Evanescence: 用着麻烦。
<lofwind> 前几天我折腾F15，不胜其烦。
<ofan> Evanescence: wine也很多年了
<lkb> 有人知道怎么样让10.04打开文件夹快点吗？
<Evanescence> lofwind: ofan 哦，恩，不过我建立了网站，还是安装上比较保险
<lofwind> Evanescence: 没觉得有什么用。
<lofwind> Ubuntu 默认有个apparmor
<Evanescence> lofwind: 有，没遇到，遇到攻击的时候就游泳了
<Evanescence> lofwind: 是啊，我刚查了好像一样的功能
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一早看了 freddie vs jasson ，垃圾到不行的片子，居然有8分
<Evanescence> roylez: 是什么类型的片子啊？
<roylez> Evanescence: 恐怖片，低成本渣制作
<Evanescence> roylez: 恐怖片的成不不会夸张的高吧
<lkb> 讲什么故事？
<roylez> jiero: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110530/204149.html
<jiero> roylez: 以前看过类似的
<jiero> roylez: 玩Urban Terror大概就是类似的
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> 今天有过节的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在复习呢...昨天一个跑case的机器，rootvg是san boot在8k的，早上起来lvm爆了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/pao-ku-da-ren-lian-shang-zhi.html
 * lkb 测试
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前俯卧撑一次三百个
<lkb> 测试
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<^k^> lkb, ....  ㍡ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这家伙是跑酷的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110530/204149.html
<roylez> ^k^: 踢阿，有帽子呢
<jiero> 跑酷在Urban
<imtxc> 大家好
<^k^> roylez, 你多大了？  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是仍铅球的，比他们好在，不需要控制体重
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 和师妹一起做俯卧撑，不觉得累
<imtxc> 我的debian 刚安装完之后是正常的， 在更新了之后，就没办法挂载另一块硬盘上的分区了
<imtxc> 不知道是什么原因呢？
<lkb> 重装
<imtxc> ……
<MaskRay> acfun 的视频一直 Connecting...
<imtxc> 重装 也得更新
<lkb> 另外一快硬盘是否设置为slave
<imtxc> lkb: 在升级以前，是正常的，现在提示 Authentication is required
<imtxc> 那块硬盘里面有NTFS 和 EXT4两个分区
<imtxc> 都不能挂载了。
<lkb> 这个不是问题  authentication is required是需要授权的意思
<jiero> roylez: 我玩stone soup喝了瓶mutation，人类狂战士头上长了2个触角；拿着一个奇怪的杖（随机效果的）——结果打的时候经常把敌人搞到远处（甚至可能是abyss或hell）去；我把这个狂战士改造成了暗杀者；我终于知道了狂战士需要献祭尸体。
<imtxc> lkb: 可是，我该怎么操作呢
<roylez> jiero: mutation能够乱喝吗？
<jiero> roylez: 能。
<MeaCulpa> ..这个游戏看来不如nethack严酷
<jiero> roylez: 你喜欢就搞。我用龙就喜欢搞那个。
<jiero> roylez: 本来是酸龙也可以喷火了
<MeaCulpa> 头上长角的都是食草动物，不怕
<jiero> roylez: 然后有了好翅膀飞的快乐
<roylez> jiero: ...
<imtxc> 啊  问题找到了
<jiero> 不过变成了超级大胃口。。。
<imtxc> 原因是我吧自动启动里边的  PolicyKit 认证代理 这一项  去掉了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。什么长角的大多是食肉动物吧。比如龙和山羊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Stone Soup里面Sheep都是吃肉的
<MeaCulpa> 龙是虚构的生物
<MeaCulpa> 我是说的现实世界
<MeaCulpa> 爬行动物不在范围内，龙可算爬行
<missing> 山羊是食肉动物?
<crose> 早
<GPLfeng> 早
<cece> 哇啦
<lkb> 我也早一个
<lkb> 怎么没人说话了
<crose> :P
<jyfl987> 都挂了.
<lkb> 哈哈
<lkb> 现在还有人用10.04吗？
<imadper> 有用intel的显卡的么？你们能正常播放720p的电影吗？我已经装了xsever的intel的驱动了，但是只能放低分辨率的电影，还需要装什么吗？
<jyfl987> 我在用,公司家里都是
<imadper> 还是说，snb里自带的gma HD 3000显卡的驱动还不完善？
<imadper> jyfl987: 用的哪个驱动？
<lkb> 我想问问为什么不升级到11.04？
<imadper> lkb: 升级了
<jyfl987> imadper. 还需要装块显卡
<imadper> jyfl987: 。。。。。。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 好吧，其实我现在的这个集成显卡比我之前的4570跑分高一些....
<lkb> 哈哈 要不你尝试一下开源驱动
<lkb> 好像集成显卡不需要装驱动吧？
<imadper> lkb: intel难道还有闭源驱动？
<lkb> NVIDIA都分自己开分的和UBUNTU的开源驱动啊
<jyfl987> 买个独显
<imadper> lkb: intel的显卡驱动从来都是直接贡献的代码
<imadper> lkb: 跟nvidia不同的
<imadper> jyfl987: 笔记本....不好弄呀....
<lkb> 那不好意思 一只用N卡
<jyfl987> 仍了
<imadper> jyfl987: 妹！上周刚买！
<lkb> 升级硬件
<imadper> lkb: 你升一个试试？
<lkb> 我正打算买卡显卡
<imadper> lkb: 笔记本换显卡基本没戏，除非外置一个超贵超垃圾的
<GPLfeng> 为啥我装的uget不支持bt呢
<lkb> 本人台式机
<lkb> 有人知道怎么样在安装N卡驱动后让TTY支持FB吗？
 * imadper 国内还是没有软件的下载速度超过迅雷
<lkb> 迅雷就是垃圾，从是占用IIS的端口
<GPLfeng> imadper：你指的是bt下载
<imadper> lkb: 不行
<dream1986> 我用mldonkey下没速度，虚拟了个xp下的
<dream1986> 用迅雷
<lkb> ubuntu好想自带了transmission 可以支持BT下载啊
<dream1986> 也没速度
<imadper> lkb: n卡的驱动压根就没考虑这东西吧
<imadper> lkb: 网上有一篇介绍的
<jyfl987> imadper: 这么破 好意思买么
<imadper> GPLfeng: 恩，至少我们教育网下，别的都没速度的时候，迅雷依旧很给力
<imadper> dream1986: 迅雷vip，离线下载
<imadper> dream1986: 一些下载不动的岛国片，我就用离线
<GPLfeng> 下bt用qBittorrent，vuze速度飞快
<aaronyy> utorrent也有linux版了
<GPLfeng> 岛国片很少看，因为没字幕，还很少有剧情
<GPLfeng> aaronyy：那个只有webui的版本？」
<aaronyy> 不知道
<jiero> 中国网络软件都该杀。迅雷PPS之类的彻底拖慢速度。
<GPLfeng> 汗
<jyfl987> 今天公司的网络很给力 哈哈
<fillayu> 今天不是不上班吗
<ofan> 今天过节
<jyfl987> 今天老子还需要上  额
<lainme> 询问: 有无windows下能用的可视频的gtalk客户端
<ofan> gmail
<lainme> ofan: 客户端阿
<aaronyy> 没有的
<lainme> 再问：有无windows下能用的可视频的gtalk客户端
<alpha080> 呃，没听说过= =
<touparx> lainme< gmail界面的
<alpha080> 谁会ddrt或者openwrt的？？
<aaronyy> alpha080, 很简单的阿
<lainme> 我是说桌面客户端……
<alpha080> aaronyy: 不是要用ttl刷的么？
<aaronyy> 有些型号有web刷的
<alpha080> 刚到一个fw300r2 v2.0的，
<alpha080> 不知道刷那个好
<aaronyy> 到 wifi.com.cn问一下吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，加载内核模块时，会自动解决依赖吗？谢谢
<aaronyy> 应该可以刷openwrt的
<jyfl987> openwrt家里用
<alpha080> 正在查，好像两种都可以
<alpha080> ddrt不适合家里用？
<aaronyy> 当然可以的
<alpha080> 我就家里用的，kindle android
<aaronyy> 我觉得openwrt比较好
<alpha080> 什么理由/？
<alpha080> 找到个openwrt中文论坛了
<aaronyy> openwrt里面命令比较全一点
<aaronyy> 有busybox
<alpha080> 这样啊，原装的只有4M flash,不会焊接啥的= =
<aaronyy> 4M够了吧
<alpha080> 暂时没有脱机下载的想法，好像够。
<alpha080> 没有移动硬盘的预算，惨
<jiero> lainme: google那个在线的
<ohgid> do you use gnome3??
<ohgid> hey
<jiero> lainme: 和我视频吗MM？
<snoop_fy> ohgid: no..
<ohgid> are you alive????¡!!
<snoop_fy> ohgid: I'm using kde.
<ohgid> nobody use gnome?
<hiapk> omg.
<lihex> 这个聊天室经常被和谐嘛？
<ofan> lihex: 已经被监控了
<void1> 哪里被和谐了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的无线路由器的ap叫做 Vlad_is_here
<jiero> lainme: 似乎只有Google Talk可以用。
<tenzu> roylez:  GTA4里面那个Vlad?
<metbsd> we use gnome and chinese
<jiero> metbsd: r u/
<metbsd> am i?
<jiero> metbsd: Way to go BSD :D
<metbsd> too much compilation for bsd
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 谁来玩Tremulous
<metbsd> no have a fast machine le
<roylez> tenzu: 玩nethack就知道Vlad is here是什么意思。google下Vlad D
<jiero> 没玩过，不知道。
<tenzu> roylez:  干扰项太多
<roylez> tenzu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_III_the_Impaler
<jiero> roylez: ty
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是那个喜欢从ass穿到mouth的家伙
<MeaCulpa> 人体串烧
<linsuxy> unity有些甚么要求啊，说我用不了
<jiero> linsuxy: 如果不是Ubuntu别折腾
<linsuxy> 是ubuntu
 * jiero 帮不了，
<linsux> jiero, 那你用什么版本啊
<NoIE> 请问，哪家Linux认证的培训机构在培训时教计算机英语？我的 英语不好，又想参加Linux认证考试。
<soiamso> 苦涩日快乐
<soiamso> NoIE: 都是中文的认证？
<NoIE> 今天能上网，真是难得。
<NoIE> soiamso: 是吗？
<jiero> linsux: Debian 类的
<soiamso> NoIE: 没有英语的吧，但是计算机英语也不难吧
<GPLfeng> RSSOwl怎么设置成中文，有人知道吗
<NoIE> soiamso: 希望如此
<linsux> jiero, 是debian吗
<soiamso> NoIE: 都是如此的，如果英语不过关，建议转行
<linsux> http://www.protocolostomy.com/2008/04/01/all-linux-distros-suck/ 哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ title: All Linux Distros Suck | Musings of an Anonymous Geek
 * NoIE 刚刚搜索了一下，原来还有 RHCT、RHCE、RHCA 的区别。
<linsux> tea的区别
<NoIE> 如果我不参加培训、直接考试的话，我会不会死的很惨？
<jiero> linsux: ...都一样吧。
<ofan> NoIE: 乃会赔很多钱
<linsux> NoIE, 不知道你的水平怎么样了
<NoIE> linsux: 可以熟练地使用 wine 运行各种游戏。
<jiero> 呃。
<NoIE> 不知道在国内参加的 RHCE 认证，出国以后是不是还有效？
<jiero> 我纯不会使用wine。
<soiamso> NoIE: 有效啊，RH 发的证
<blueghost> soiamso:) 别啊.
<linsux> NoIE, 你打算搞游戏行业啊
<soiamso> blueghost:  ?
<NoIE> 失陪一下。
<ofan> linsux: 那篇文章你只看了标题吧
<Guest16896> irc.omgwtfhax.net #btn
<jzmer> 现在 *.lenovo.com 是不是把中国大陆的用户给屏蔽了？
<jzmer> 可以验证吗？
<caleb-> lenovo.com 屏蔽自己人做毛？
<jzmer> 我这里不断 connection reset 地点是 shenzhen
<jzmer> 德国那边 shell 帐号的 firefox 就没有
<jzmer> 或者是大陆 gfw / isp / 海关 屏蔽的
<linsux> ofan, 下面的也看了，那段对话挺搞笑的
<jzmer> lenovo 毕竟要服从国家政策
<jzmer> 可怜了 以前 ibm 旗下一系列品牌从此跟假冒伪劣的中国产品和无恶不作的中国政府勾搭上了
<Evanescence> 最近 讨论政治的 很多啊
<caleb-> 日期敏感啊
<vic> 发现要是遇到问题，百思不得其解的时候，放下不想，过几天，在回头，发现很快就搞定拉
<ofan> 646464
<ofan> 六四 tankman
<Evanescence> this is a test for code inssert ready
<bluek> 考个鸡吧认证啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我就是英文盲, 我舍不得编程啊
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 有我在
<soiamso> blueghost: 编程不续哟英语吧，如果自己编着玩的话
<Evanescence> blueghost:?????
<vic> hoho，终于要编够1000行拉
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 有我在, 少不了 讨论政治啊
<blueghost> vic:) 弄好拉???
<Evanescence> blueghost: 呵呵，恩，有特点，记住了，
<vic> blueghost: 是的。你告诉的方法，已经实现拉
<houge_langley> unknown这不电影怎么样？
<houge_langley> 这部
<tenzu> houge_langley:  没看过
<blueghost> vic:) 能帮你就好
<ltn> houge_langley: 还行
<blueghost> houge_langley:) unknown 啊
<vic> blueghost: 谢谢，真是太感谢拉。。。。
<vic> blueghost: 话说你是干什么工作的，对qt这么了解
<houge_langley> tenzu: 刚刚在海盗湾看见就下载了，imdb评分是7.1
<houge_langley> ltn: 哦
<vic> blueghost: 我还实现拉，鼠标一点，文本就变色。。。呵呵
<tenzu> houge_langley:  我在那儿下了两个功夫熊猫2和一个加勒比海盗4,被骗了
<blueghost> vic:) 我就只懂 qt
<vic> blueghost: 那就很厉害拉。。
<houge_langley> tenzu: 哦，你要看top100，其他的都不行，除非家上CHS或者做种超多，还有就是去看看评论，评论比较靠谱
<ltn> tenzu: 什么叫被骗了
<vic> 空行 算不算 代码的行数？
<houge_langley> ltn: 就是效果不好
<guanml> blueghost: 教教我该如何学习qt阿？
<tenzu> ltn:  文件是假的
<ltn> tenzu: 靠……
<tenzu> houge_langley:  我只找种子多的资源
<blueghost> guanml:) 什么基础啊
<blueghost> google 的网站翻译上不去了啊
<houge_langley> tenzu: 酱紫
<houge_langley> vic: 对QT了解最出神入化的我觉得只有ccslayer
<ofan> 围观
<vic> houge_langley: 可惜啊，ccs大婶，经常不在。。没机会烦他
<houge_langley> vic: Twitter上经常在
<houge_langley> vic: 总说一些超越我理解的咚咚
<vic> houge_langley: 我觉的nihui大婶也很厉害的，可惜不知道是哪个，在这里
<ofan> 在看qt文档的路过
<vic> houge_langley: 没有twitter，twitter杂用？
<vic> houge_langley: 需要翻墙否？
<houge_langley> vic: 需要
<vic> houge_langley: 不会翻。。
<blueghost> 好吧
<vic> ofan: 光看没用啊。。。等到写的时候还是迷茫
<houge_langley> blueghost: 正常使用Google翻译的飘过
<ofan> vic: 边写边看
<houge_langley> 现吃东西
<guanml> blueghost: 我目前只会Java
<vic> ofan: 哦哦，反正我写pyqt，哈 简单。。
<ofan> vic: 我c++的
<blueghost> guanml:) 问 ccs
<vic> ofan: 膜拜c/c++高手
<ofan> vic: pyside更好吧
<ofan> vic: 膜拜个鸟..
<guanml> vic: nihui和csslayer 都是qt强淫
<vic> ofan: 不支持py3啊。。我喜欢py3
<houge_langley> 作为一个非IT专业认识，只会holle world的飘过
<vic> ofan: 恩恩，我在膜拜鸟。。。哈哈
<blueghost> vic:) 什么鸟
<ofan> vic: 你只会py3?
<guanml> blueghost: css不在阿
<vic> houge_langley: 做为一个非it人士，快写够1000行的飘过
<houge_langley> vic: 没时间弄了，现在找工作第一
<vic> ofan: 不啊，会py3，就会py2的。。。就是一些地方我感觉更合理了
<blueghost> guanml:) 不在就等啊
<vic> blueghost: 我膜拜ofan，他说我膜拜鸟，那我也只好同意拉
<myke2> 谁用u8192u
<blueghost> vic:) 什么鸟啊
<soiamso> vic: 现在都忘掉了
<ofan> vic: 还是用py2更实际一些
<vic> ofan: 我就是自己玩，又不用这个吃饭啊
<blueghost> 生殖器教??
<myke2> 谁用rtl8192u
<ofan> vic: 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去了趟超市，买了些 potion of booze 和 food ration回来
<bluek> 问一个一直没有得到解决的问题
<vic> ofan: 呵呵，如果要是为了吃饭，当然用py2了，那无边无沿的模块啊
<blueghost> bluek:) 问
<ofan> bluek: 啥
<bluek> brasero
<blueghost> bluek:) 别来开场白
<bluek> 可是为什么目标选择为灰色？
<myke2> 现在wqy-microhei的mono好像有问题
<ofan> 好吧,没听说过
<blueghost> bluek:) 因为他是灰色的
<myke2> 我这里很多mono渲染不正常
<bluek> blueghost,无法选择目标，怎么刻？
<blueghost> myke2:) 送 mono 去精神病院
<myke2> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> bluek:) 别刻
<blueghost> myke2:) 他忧郁了
<bluek> 有人知道吗？
<blueghost> bluek:) 刻录机?
<bluek> blueghost, 现在的本本都是rw的吧？
<soiamso> bluek: 上图吧
<vic> bluek: 把问题描述清楚啊，至少得让人看懂把
<blueghost> bluek:) 可能系统以为你的不是 rw 的
<bluek> ok，上图，wait..
<blueghost> bluek:) 看看你设备被认什么了. 怀疑系统当你的是普通dvd
<bluek> 图上到哪？
<bluek> 不会吧？呵呵，那怎么办呢？
<bluek> 我先上图，图上到哪？
<blueghost> bluek:) 你先问, 怎么看设备类型
<blueghost> bluek:) /topic
<genieliu> emacs 綁定鍵位的時候 c-mode-base-map 報錯是什麼情況？
<genieliu> 語句是(define-key c-mode-base-map (kbd "M-n") ...)
<bluek> imagebin.org 还要注册哈
<degang> 大家好  请问怎么配置字符界面下的中文
<blueghost> bluek:) 参考这个 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/archive/index.php/t-194141.html
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/156676
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<bluek> 图已上
<blueghost> bluek:) 是不是你的 用户 限制刻盘
<bluek> 你的意思用chmod加加777?
<blueghost> bluek:) sudo 看看
<bluek> 好
<blueghost> 是不是还是灰色的
<bluek> 依旧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 哈尔滨？
<soiamso> blueghost: 最近搞什么项目？
<blueghost> imagebin.org 又被认为是色情网站
<myke2> MaskRay: 问个基础的, 已知一堆数, 分成三堆S_1, S_2, S_3, 最大/最小化 \sum{S_1} * \sum{S_2} * \sum{S_3}
<blueghost> soiamso:) 个人的
<myke2> imagebin.org不能上了?
<soiamso> blueghost: 没有接到订单了？
<MeaCulpa> flickr这样黄图一堆的倒没封
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你帮帮 bluek, 刻录的问题
<blueghost> soiamso:) 暂时没
<MeaCulpa> Tumblr黄图也很多
<aaronyy> tumblr不是贴图的吧
<soiamso> bluek: 刻录机坏了？
<soiamso> bluek: 用Ubuntu 的话应该没有权限问题的
<bluek> soiamso, 不会，买了不久的机子，一定是好的，可以读盘，就是刻录的时候目标无法选择。也就是认不到刻录机
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 怎么看 cdrom设备 是刻录的还是非刻录的. 刻录的是不是  mount 需要不同的设备
<myke2> blueghost: cdrecord -scanbus 粘贴到pastebin
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 怎么看 cdrom设备 是刻录的还是非刻录的. 刻录的是不是  mount 需要不同的设备
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是我的问题
<bluek> myke2, 可以的，我刚刚还上图的
<blueghost> myke2:) bluek的
<soiamso> bluek: 不一定，我的hp ，cd读盘部分买来就是坏的，一年后才发现
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 勿问我，忙
<myke2> blueghost: 我写了bl补全了下忘记检查了
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 好吧
<myke2> bluek: cdrecord -scanbus 内容粘贴到 pastebin
<myke2> bluek: Ubuntu的话你用pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<myke2> blueghost: 然后cdrecord -scanbus | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com -a none -i -
<jyfl987> 出发去秦皇岛
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:~$ cdrecord -scanbus
<bluek> scsibus1:
<bluek> 	1,0,0	100) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW TS-L633C ' 'SN01' Removable CD-ROM
<bluek> 	1,1,0	101) *
<bluek> 	1,2,0	102) *
<bluek> 	1,3,0	103) *
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> .....
<chongwish> 踢了他k
<myke2> 我说了pastebin, 不停
<myke2> 不听
<myke2> 这个可以刻录的,
<myke2> CDDVDW
<myke2> 都能写DVD了
<bluek> 哦哦，我试试
<myke2> bluek: 你用的盘是否刻录?
<bluek> 可是为什么那个东东不可以呢？
<myke2> bluek: 你的盘是否支持刻录?
<jyfl987> 剁他手
<bluek> myke2,盘？你说是空盘？还是指刻录机？
<chongwish> myke2: 只用cdrecord刻录cd，没有dvd刻录机算是悲剧么？
<bluek> 装好了。
<soiamso> chongwish: 这个年代还用刻录机？
<chongwish> soiamso: 没有money怎么办
<bluek> myke2, 可是我找不到刚刚装的那个东东啊，那是一个插件？还是软件？
<chongwish> soiamso: 有钱人，别看不起我～～～～～我很有爱的
<soiamso> chongwish: 发展没有money的方向，避免用刻录机
<jyfl987> 老古懂还吴有的
<soiamso> chongwish: 程序都没有写几个，用这么多光盘干什么，翻版内容？
<chongwish> soiamso: 没有刻录机，该用什么刻？
<jyfl987> 不过刻录机一百多，优盘才几十
<jyfl987> chongwish. 优盘量产
<soiamso> chongwish: U盘或移动硬盘，然后到街上找人刻录
<vic> u盘做了启动U盘后，还能往里放别的东西了吗
<chongwish> jyfl987: 额～～～我只说我有刻录机而已，不常用，怎么跟u盘说上了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<jyfl987> vic 分两个区
<chongwish> soiamso: 我买的笔记本带cd刻录机还要这么麻烦？？？
<soiamso> chongwish: 一般你不常用的话，hp牌笔记本的刻录机应该已经坏了
<bluek> myke2, 你刚刚说把内容复到pastebin里面，请问怎么打开bastebin?
<chongwish> soiamso: 啥意思？hp的刻录机为啥已经坏了？
<soiamso> chongwish: 质量差
<imtxc> microcai: 看来，得备一个散热器了
<soiamso> chongwish: 次品多
<jyfl987> 不聊了，节约电要紧
<chongwish> soiamso: 哦，我不去研究它的质量，我用的也不是hp的～～～～～我的是tp的，我对我的笔记本都很有爱心的～～～～～
<chongwish> 糟糕，我忘记吃饭了～～～～～～
<bluek> myke2, 我找不到
<aaronyy> 那就不吃了
<bluek> 你说的我做了，可是我怎么也找不到pastebin，我已经装上了。可是怎么把刚刚的内容贴到那儿呢
<caleb-> bluek: 勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<aaronyy> 再贴一遍吧
<myke2> bluek: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bluek> myke2，装好了
<bluek> myke2, 下一步呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我装Q3...昨天发现以前steam买的q3送cd-key, 不错
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有必要么...
<myke2> bluek: pastebinit -a AUTHORNAME -b http://pastebinit.com -i FILENAME
<myke2> bluek: 这里FILENAME支持管道, 就是... | pastebinit ... -i -
<bluek> myke2,没找到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: CDKey啊，可以连日韩的服务器，在linux下面...前提是凌晨的ping...
<myke2> bluek: 命令里面没pastebinit?
<bluek> ==，你的意思是让我把刚刚的内容贴到网上去？
<myke2> bluek: 这是一个粘贴text/code的地方
<bluek> myke2, 不是，是Unable to read from: FILENAME
<myke2> bluek: FILENAME你自己定的啊
<myke2> bluek: 还有AUTHORNAME
<bluek> 明白了。。。
<myke2> bluek: 如果要stdin, 就 -i -
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你要去当民族英雄？
<bluek> myke2, 我现在只想刻录，不想弄别的，代码我可以复到别的地方，哈
<thorne> kmail的转发功能好残啊
<myke2> bluek: 你那个盘首先要支持写入
<myke2> bluek: 否则是不可能刻录的
<bluek> myke2, 你的意思是我的刻录机不是w的？
<myke2> bluek: 驱动器可以刻录的
<myke2> bluek: 我说你插入的那张空盘
<myke2> bluek: 或者不是空的
<bluek> myke2, 。。。。
<bluek> myke2, 很多年以前，我就开始刻东西了
<myke2> bluek: 还有
<myke2> bluek: 有些盘是一次性刻录的
<bluek> myke2, 不管是dvd还是cd我都试过了。
<myke2> bluek: 和你使用的盘片有关系的
<bluek> myke2, 没事了，哥们...可重擦的我买不起。。。
<bluek> myke2, 还有，我想说的是，就算以上你说的都成立，下面选择目标也不可能是灰色，最多就是下拉式菜单是显示没盘，至少属性不会是灰色。
<bluek> myke2, 我想刚刚有一个朋友说，是否我的系统把我的dvd rw当作dvd or cd-rom玩就惨了。认不出是w的
<myke2> bluek: 你试试用cdrecord刻录
<myke2> bluek: 你朋友不了解linux吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: er...
<bluek> myke2, 我查查查吧，我看这个挺不错的，我更想查出原因，其实我也不怎么烧盘。
<myke2> bluek: cdrecord我一点都不熟, 上次有一个盘用你说的b.*的那个GUI工具刻好的, cdrecord老是出错
<bluek> myke2, 这个和出错没关系，现在是认不到目标，且目标选择是灰色。
<bluek> myke2, 要是出错，我可以调速度等参数。但是不是这些问题，所以
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 唔codejam还有7小时
<myke2> bluek: 你先试试, 上网找cdrecord使用方法
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 22:00 开始
<bluek> myke2, 刻录软件大同小异。。。：）呵呵
<chongwish> myke2: cdrecord就那几个命令会出错么？
<myke2> chongwish: 刻录好了, 提示ERROR, 盘有内容, 但是不完全
<bluek> 我还是想把这个问题给解决了。哈哈，不换
<chongwish> myke2: 那明显跟硬件有关了
<myke2> chongwish: 用GUI工具没问题
<myke2> chongwish: 是我参数没调好的原因吧
<chongwish> myke2: gui只是没问题cli也没问题
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 九个小时= =弄错了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 合作么？
<myke2> chongwish: 参数有问题啊
<myke2> chongwish: GUI会很多参数
<myke2> chongwish: 为了大众化
<MaskRay> RavenChan: freenode 上合作。。
<myke2> chongwish: 我记得我刻录的参数很简陋
<RavenChan> MaskRay, =_,
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我要研究使用 3g 网卡，防止悲剧
<chongwish> myke2: cli几个命令但是要参数的话，就很多了
<RavenChan> myke2, cdrecord?
<RavenChan> myke2, 是用来刻盘的么？
<MaskRay> cdrecord 就用过两次。。
<myke2> RavenChan: y
<myke2> chongwish: 我记得我就加了-v
<RavenChan> myke2, 那不是可以用growisofs
<myke2> RavenChan: 不懂
<myke2> chongwish: 还有-eject
<MaskRay> RavenChan: DVD+RW?
<myke2> chongwish: 好像还有一个什么参数指定设备号码的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<myke2> chongwish: 就是scanbus的结果
<chongwish> myke2: 我的还得加ATA的不然就会出错
<MaskRay> RavenChan:  http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 咱怎么传送文件= =
<myke2> chongwish: 因为我没有学习过, 就看别人的参数
<myke2> chongwish: 一方面我英文很差
<chongwish> MaskRay: 有钱人，我是没有dvd的穷人～～～～
<chongwish> myke2: 我english也差得没法说～～～～～
<myke2> chongwish: 所以看man非常困难
<MaskRay> chongwish: 我是连盘都买不起的穷人~~~~~
<chongwish> myke2: 我胆子太小，听见老外说话就会被吓死的路过～～～～～～
<myke2> chongwish: 听得懂老外说话的英语很好的好吧
<chongwish> myke2: 就是听不懂才被吓死的
<chongwish> myke2: 就是希望老外对我说，can you speak chinese
<myke2> chongwish: 我没看到-ata的参数
<chongwish> myke2: 属于dev的参数的
<myke2> chongwish: --device ATA:0,0,0 ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 分成S_1, S_2, S_3的能做么
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: S分成S_1, S_2, S_3, Maximize / Minimize \sum{S_1} * \sum{S_2} * \sum{S_3}
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • 关于gtk和glade，请高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333983 大家好： 我装好gtk+-2.0以后，又装了glade，想装glade2，但是安装完成后显示的是glade，不只是glade2还是glade3，但是启动glade的时候，它对gtk的版本是有要求的，gtk2.8、gtk2.10、gtk2.12、gtk2.14、gtk2.16。但是我只能从网上搜到安装gtk2.0的方法，无法安装 ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 有负数吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 就当没有吧
<MaskRay> myke2: S 范围
<myke2> MaskRay: 先想知道能不能做, 就当一些正整数的集合, 要求多项式吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会多项式
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果和关键词范围有关呢?
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如short int范围
<MaskRay> myke2: 还是不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 允许非多项式怎么做
<genieliu>  /j #scheme
<MaskRay> myke2: f[i][j] 表示能否凑出一个 i 和一个 j..
<myke2> MaskRay: 看来也许是不能做的
<edison0354> ofan: roylez: caleb-: MaskRay: NoIE: MeaCulpa: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/06/ji-suan-qi-hua-fen-nu-de-xiao-niao.html
<ofan> edison0354: safe?
<edison0354> ofan: ?
<MaskRay> edison0354: 好强
<ofan> edison0354: 这计算器太高级了
<edison0354> ofan: 应该就是函数计算器吧，带画图的那种
<ofan> edison0354: 我那时候用的只有两行的
<edison0354> ofan: 我的只有一行
<gebjgd> 我的有3行
<caleb-> 这分辨率不知多高
<ofan> edison0354: 输入一行 输出一行
<edison0354> ofan: 我的是最垃圾的那种一行的……
<ofan> edison0354: 太阳能的那种??
<Faaarmer> TI的计算器啊
<edison0354> ofan: 电池
<ofan> edison0354: 奥.
<edison0354> ofan: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/marlin-elementary-file-browser.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Marlin: Elementary 文件管理器 — LinuxTOY
<edison0354> ofan: 马上装上试试
<ofan> edison0354: 前我们被强制买casio的
<ofan> edison0354: elementary不是主题么
<edison0354> ofan: 基本现在已经是个project了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请问如何隐藏磁盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333994 双系统，安装win7的时候自动分了一个100MB 的分区， 在ubuntu的时候就会有一个系统保留分区，请问如何隐藏呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxtb — 2011-06-04 14:33
<gebjgd> truly的路过
<ofan> edison0354: 装上了
<gebjgd> 好困
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 搞定女客户了?
<ofan> edison0354: 不错阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 今天有个女客户的波波可真大. 起码F
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 那就没小费了
<ofan> edison0354: 可以替代rox了,不过这个貌似依赖gnome的东西?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 今天有个客户送了我个zippo打火机
<NoIE> edison0354：http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/misc-pictures-425.html
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你没鸡动?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你还抽烟
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 嫌命长?
<crose> 有用小小输入法的么？
<GPLfeng> crose：我用
<crose> 请教一个问题：有的词组不能根据我的输入自动调序，有的可以
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不抽
<fivesheep> 别人给我, 我就要了
<gebjgd> 那你要它干么
<GPLfeng> crose：不会，我没深入用过它
<gebjgd> 点火烧艾灸?
<crose> GPLfeng: 额……
<edison0354> ofan: 你动手好快……
<GPLfeng> crose：我只用用它的云输入法
<edison0354> ofan: 应该是GTK的，GNOME不知道依赖不依赖
<crose> GPLfeng: 额
<edison0354> NoIE: 我有订阅这家网站的，东西我全看过的
 * pityonline pidgin 这个死心眼，我已经用 ppp 拨号上来了，irc，apt，web 都正常，就它还在傻傻地等着网络连接……
<gebjgd> pityonline, 黑丝少妇如何?
<pityonline> gebjgd: 抱孩子下车了……
<gebjgd> pityonline, 两米远的小姑娘没打你?
<pityonline> gebjgd: 她比我早下车
<gebjgd> XD
<pityonline> gebjgd: 哥哥，你居然还想着人家……
<gebjgd> pityonline, 一醒来就看到一堆你的推
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你是哪个 id？
<gebjgd> robin.......
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我六点前就起床了
<pityonline> gebjgd: id，不是名字
<gebjgd> pityonline, robinking623
<pityonline> gebjgd: 这就知道了
<gebjgd> pityonline, 非要全名。。。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 点火烧烤
<gebjgd> 让我鸭梨多大爱
<fivesheep> 家里刚好没打火机
<edison0354> pityonline: 这么说，我好像也碰到过这个BUG
<fivesheep> pityonline: 你好
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 老婆说烧烤不好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 为啥
<pityonline> fivesheep: 你好
<pityonline> edison0354: 后来它消失了吗？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 致癌
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 人固有一死
<edison0354> pityonline: 好像就没连上过……
<fivesheep> 这不吃, 那不吃
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你光说 robin 我就想起李彦宏来了
<fivesheep> 人生还有何乐趣
<pityonline> edison0354: 晕
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你想死在烤架上?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我想死在石榴裙下
<gebjgd> pityonline, 李彦宏是谁?
<fivesheep> 是个商人
<fivesheep> 百度的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 死在f罩杯下
<pityonline> gebjgd: 百度的老大
<gebjgd> pityonline, 还真不熟
<gebjgd> pityonline, 他是打杂的。我是王
<gebjgd> XD
<pityonline> gebjgd: 王，你好！
<pityonline> 怎么让 nm 管理移动宽带啊？
<pityonline> 这个 3G 上网卡只能用自带的拨号程序上网，改不了 dns
<gebjgd> pityonline, 需要配置。modprobe
<Guest6800> 大家都用什么输入法阿
<pityonline> gebjgd: 已配置 modprobe
<gebjgd> pityonline, 能用nm的
<pityonline> Guest6800: ibus scim fcitx
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我用 nm 建立了移动宽带连接，但右上角不出来
<gebjgd> pityonline, 就是有的时候连不上
<pityonline> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> pityonline, usbdeviceswitch
<edison0354> ofan: 刚刚哪个marlin，是GTK的吗？
<ofan> edison0354: 是
<pityonline> gebjgd: 已经装了
<caleb-> marlin 是 gtk3 的
<edison0354> ofan: 确定？我这里显示的很奇怪阿，全局菜单也没上去
<pityonline> gebjgd: 难道要执行它去连接？
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦
<ofan> edison0354: 从终端运行,能看到一堆warning和fatal msg...
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> caleb-: gtk3的这东西的主题怎么编辑？默认太难看了
<edison0354> ofan: 则和东西感觉还不错，有finder的感觉
<ofan> 应该选择用qt写
<gebjgd> pityonline, 网上有专门的教程的。英文的
<edison0354> ofan: QT驱散
<ofan> edison0354: 还好,那个columns view学的ranger
<gebjgd> pityonline, 关键是apn什么的
<edison0354> ofan: columns view是啥？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 怎么看 apn？
<ofan> edison0354: View->Columns View
<edison0354> ofan: 第几个？我是中文的……
<gebjgd> pityonline, win下有个软件。或者google
<ofan> edison0354: Ctrl+3
<edison0354> ofan: 这就是finder的视图好不好……
<edison0354> ofan: ranger必然也是学的finder……
<caleb-> edison0354: $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk.css 和 $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/settings.ini
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<Guest89526> 请教一个问题。 代理服务器上怎么限制客户机的网速？
<edison0354> ofan: 我就是为了这个视图才装它的……
<caleb-> edison0354: $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/gtk.css 和 $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<ofan> edison0354: ranger这个视图做的很好
<caleb-> edison0354: 剛漏了 /gtk-3.0/
<Guest89526> 请教一个问题。 代理服务器上怎么限制客户机的网速？
<edison0354> caleb-: 我是不是缺啥包？$XDG_CONFIG_HOME这个echo不出来……
<ofan> edison0354: 如果ranger做成gvim那样的界面,不用终端,那就爽了
<edison0354> ofan: ranger是GTK还QT的……
<ofan> edison0354: 终端的
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
<legojohn> ranger挺好用的
<edison0354> ofan: 其实我现在一直是nautilus elementary
<ofan> edison0354: gnome?
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<edison0354> ofan: 我现在都不知道原版的nautilus长啥样……
<Guest89526> jack:请教一个问题。 代理服务器上怎么限制客户机的网速？
<ofan> edison0354: 你不是用黑苹果
<ofan> edison0354: 还用啥gnome
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> edison0354: 作为一个果粉要专一
<pityonline> 敢情 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ 下一大堆运营商及制造商的 3G 网卡配置文件啊
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<caleb-> edison0354: 没有的话默认在 .config
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦
<gebjgd> pityonline, 你刚知道阿
<caleb-> edison0354: 所以是 .config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css 和 .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<gebjgd> 怎么修改gnome3的图标大小？
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，UB11.04有GTK3的包不？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我只在一年前用过一次无线上网卡啊，这是人生第二次……
<caleb-> edison0354: 有啊
<gebjgd> pityonline, 大家都在看着你的第二次
<gebjgd> pityonline, 预祝你这次不要那么短
<edison0354> caleb-: 没有~/.config/gtk-3.0，是不是没装GTK3捏？
<caleb-> edison0354: 自己建立就好
<pityonline> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> 怎么修改gnome3的垃圾图标阿
<edison0354> caleb-: OK
<caleb-> edison0354: 如果没用 gtk3 软件也没必要建啊
<gebjgd> 有用gnome3的么
<edison0354> caleb-: 你刚刚不是说marlin是GTK3的？
<caleb-> edison0354: 装了 marlin?
<edison0354> caleb-: 恩
<gebjgd> edison0354, 截图给大家看看
<edison0354> gebjgd: 难看到要死
<edison0354> gebjgd: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/marlin-elementary-file-browser.html 自己看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Marlin: Elementary 文件管理器 — LinuxTOY
<gebjgd> edison0354, 3天前就看到了
<alpha080> 谁能上openwrt 的 wiki? 是不是坏了？我翻过墙去都看不了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我们要看你的
<caleb-> gtk3 默认 theme 确实很悲催
<gebjgd> caleb-, 还行把
<edison0354> gebjgd: 是啊，我的就是GTK3的默认主题……
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你用的不是默认主题吧
<gebjgd> caleb-, 是默认的应该
<pityonline> gebjgd: sudo usb_modeswitch -W 后提示没有 /etc/usb-modeswitch.conf 我照 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ 下建立了一个，最后提示：All devices in target class mode. Nothing to do. Bye.
<gebjgd> caleb-, 什么都没有调
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你对美观真没要求
<gebjgd> pityonline, 对，要自己配置的
<gebjgd> caleb-, 还行把，我觉得。我就觉得tint2 wbar好看
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，marlin不能用gloobus preview了
<alpha080> http://wiki.openwrt.org/
<alpha080> 小k都看不到？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 就是按 lsusb 中配置的，并且写进了 /etc/modules 也不行，nm 依然没出现可连接的移动宽带
<gebjgd> pityonline, 所以我和你说了
<gebjgd> pityonline, 经常连不上
<pityonline> gebjgd: 嗯，我还没找到成功的最后一步
<gebjgd> pityonline, 不过我的能连上
<alpha080> nnnnd，你们几个不要把我给注释掉好不好？
<gebjgd> gnome的任务栏终于大小统一了
<edison0354> gebjgd: ？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 努力中
<alpha080> 谁能上openwrt 的 wiki? 是不是坏了？我翻过墙去都看不了，http://wiki.openwrt.org/
<gebjgd> edison0354, 下面的任务栏图标
<alpha080> 谁能上？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 交出你女儿
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我就告诉你
<gebjgd> caleb-, 你们说的默认主题是不是就是那个只有叉子的win deco
<gebjgd> ？
<caleb-> 叉子?
<gebjgd> caleb-, 我截图
<edison0354> gebjgd: win deco还好，用了gtk-decorater了，里面的东西巨难看
<ofan> edison0354: 没用过
<bluek> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1227723
<^k^> ⇪ title: brasero - Linux/BSD
<bluek> 我的问题和上面的一样
<edison0354> ofan: 很好用的，类似mac的空格键
<bluek> 并且我也把所有的包也装了一下，还是不行哈
<gebjgd> caleb-, http://imagebin.org/156689
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你那是 gtk2, 不是 gtk3
<gebjgd> caleb-, 是gtk3阿
<ofan> edison0354: ..
<gebjgd> caleb-, 哦，你说的是xchat的窗口把？
<caleb-> gebjgd: xchat 只有 gtk2 的
<gebjgd> caleb-, 等，换个nautilus?
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你是说视窗又上角的 X?
<caleb-> s/又/右
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我们说的不是window decorater
<edison0354> gebjgd: 等我截图给你……
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你那是 WM, 仍然不是 gtk3
<gebjgd> caleb-, http://imagebin.org/156690
<gebjgd> caleb-, nautilus的应该是gtk3的主题了把？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 嗯，你这不是 gtk3 默认主题
<gebjgd> caleb-, 是默认的阿
<edison0354> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/156691
<gebjgd> caleb-, 没调过阿
<caleb-> gebjgd: ubuntu 帮你装了主题的吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: 说的是窗口巨难看，不是窗口装饰
<gebjgd> caleb-, arch
<gebjgd> caleb-, arch默认上的，就这样了
<caleb-> gebjgd: arch 帮你装了主题的吧
<gebjgd> caleb-, 没有阿
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你的确实很丑
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<caleb-> edison0354 那个才是默认主题
<fighterlyt> 晕
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我们说的是这个，你说的是窗口装饰
<gebjgd> caleb-, 问题是我什么都动过
<fighterlyt> 比得过丰姐吗？
<fighterlyt> 凤姐
<edison0354> gebjgd: 自动装了主题了估计是
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你的确实难看。别显摆了
<edison0354> gebjgd: UB用PPA的GNOM3的话也是这种效果的
<gebjgd> caleb-, edison0354 我是把arch的gnome3包都给装了
<caleb-> gebjgd: 那就是 arch 动了啥手脚
<gebjgd> caleb-, 包括-extra
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我又没说我的好看……
<caleb-> gebjgd: 装了 gnome3 估计也装了主题
<gebjgd> caleb-, edison0354 老婆表示很满意
<fighterlyt> vampire
 * caleb- 没装 gtk3 主题
 * caleb- is 实用主义者
<gebjgd> caleb-, edison0354 我是给老婆用
<edison0354> caleb-: 继续用GTK2的……
<fighterlyt> National geographic Vampire Forensics
<gebjgd> caleb-, 速度非常快。1G的上网本很流畅
<edison0354> caleb-: 看来不能直接用gtk2的主题……
<caleb-> edison0354: 嗯，不兼容
<gebjgd> edison0354, 上arch多好
<gebjgd> edison0354, 傻瓜又简单
<edison0354> gebjgd: 看下你的主题叫啥？我下个去
<gebjgd> edison0354, 怎么看来着？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额，/usr/share/themes里面？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 还是不行
<edison0354> gebjgd: 或者看看.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini里有没有写？
<gebjgd> edison0354, http://imagebin.org/156692
<gebjgd> edison0354, 傻，有gui配置软件
<gebjgd> edison0354, 不好好看wiki
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……好像有个gnome3-tweak？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 看arch wiki去
<gebjgd> edison0354, 写的清清楚楚的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我又不用gnome3……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你不是用gtk3么
<gebjgd> edison0354, 一回事
<edison0354> gebjgd: 限定于那个软件
<gebjgd> edison0354, 反正我是给我老婆用的。我自己不用de
<jiero> 什么。Nvidia 驱动更新了不少呢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我用了开源的驱动
<jiero> 发现色彩管理
<gebjgd> jiero, gnome3能用。速度快了
<gebjgd> jiero, gnome3能用了。速度快了
<imadper`> 想买个无线网卡，mini pci-e借口的，半高，哪个牌子的芯片支持的好？还有要信号好，稳定的~
<jiero> gebjgd: 好的。不过我玩/测试游戏还是要用闭源的
<gebjgd> jiero, 我不玩游戏
<gebjgd> imadper, atheros
<gebjgd> imadper, 买个usb的多好
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 之前有个atheros的全高的，但是用起来效果一般诶...
<gebjgd> imadper, 我家里都是atheros
<jiero> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/156694
<gebjgd> iMadper`, linux下表现完美
<iMadper`> gebjgd: usb的我现在在用，ralink的芯片，d-link做的，usb的算上天线之后挺大的。不方便呀...
<gebjgd> jiero, 好大的字体
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 不是无线网卡么？wlan？
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我用了7，确实不小。
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我用的是tplink的
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 是无线网卡呀
<gebjgd> iMadper`, atheros芯片。内核随便认
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 7欧买的
<jiero> 全是看内核的。
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 恩，不便宜
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 价格便宜量又足
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 还不便宜？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你们那里nokia n900肯定多吧。。。
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 这个是最便宜的了
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 我现在电脑内置的ralink 3592，内核不认
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 没有呀，螃蟹便宜一些
<caleb-> gebjgd: Adwaita 主题
<gebjgd> jiero, 我对symbian没有好感
<gebjgd> caleb-, 恩
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我觉得我不如直接狠心上UB11.10，官方GNOME3……
<gebjgd> caleb-, 默认的
<MaskRay> 中兴的 3g 网卡，乱码了。。
<gebjgd> edison0354, arch多好
<iMadper`> edison0354: 支持！
<gebjgd> edison0354, 随便上
<edison0354> gebjgd: 没PPA阿……
<jiero> gebjgd: 那个是mameo
<edison0354> gebjgd: PPA里软件多阿……
<gebjgd> edison0354, ？arch不需要ppa
<jiero> maemo。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 太老了把
<edison0354> iMadper`: 莫非你上了？
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 华为的电信3g用过，效果不错
<gebjgd> edison0354, ppa上有的。arch的aur都又
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过1年多而已吧。
<gebjgd> edison0354, ppa上有的。arch的aur都有
<iMadper`> edison0354: 没，坐等你评测呢...
<gebjgd> jiero, 我还是爱我的htc desire z
<gebjgd> jiero, 有全键盘？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我觉得源再大也不可能赶上PPA吧……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 绝对赶上
<iMadper`> edison0354: 我现在用e17，崩溃的一b..估计gnome3也好不了哪儿去
<edison0354> gebjgd: DZ确实不错
<gebjgd> edison0354, 而且不用自己找ppa
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我这里gnome3稳定的要死
<edison0354> gebjgd: 乱七八糟的新软件，arch可能有吗……
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 老婆天天有
<jiero> gebjgd: 有，qwertz键盘。
<edison0354> gebjgd: arch有marlin吗？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你想要的都有
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我看下
<edison0354> gebjgd: gloobus preview
<iMadper`> gebjgd: arch源里面有pidgin-openfetion吗？
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我维护的，当然又
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我维护的，当然有
<iMadper`> 。。。
<jiero> 二手的$200还是贵，找个卖$150的入手
<MaskRay> iMadper`: java 的程序，怎么设置编码
<gebjgd> edison0354, 有
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额，你维护arch的源阿？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 0 archlinuxfr/marlin-bzr 364-1
<gebjgd>     The Elementary project file manager
<gebjgd> 1 aur/marlin-bzr 265-1
<gebjgd>     The Elementary project file manager
<gebjgd> 2 aur/marlin-bin 0.1.0-1
<gebjgd>     Marlin File Manager
<^k^> gebjgd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> gebjgd: 汗，这都有阿……
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 等下，我见过说这个的文章
<iMadper`> 喵的，usb无线网卡，那是真卡！
<edison0354> gebjgd: 趁禁言你再看看uget
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你要的东西都又
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你要的东西都有
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……还真有……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你说的都是常用软件
<gebjgd> edison0354, 说点新鲜的
<gebjgd> edison0354, arch无敌
<gebjgd> edison0354, 知道么
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我维护了有5个包吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: 反正现在唯一不想上arch的原因就是怕找软件麻烦……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我很喜欢rolling的……
<iMadper`> gebjgd: arch的源里有mageia的主题吗？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我用arch的原因就是找软件方便
<gebjgd> edison0354, 不用到处找垃圾作的ppa
<alvin_rxg> aur 不是官方源..
<MaskRay> iMadper`: megeia 主题啥杨的
<iMadper`> MaskRay:     中文字体设置：如果使用文鼎字体应该可以奏效，但是或许出现空格，那么可以编辑
<edison0354> gebjgd: cover-thumbnailer, gnome-exe-thumbnailer看看撒~
<iMadper`>  
<iMadper`> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/fonts/fonts.dir
<iMadper`>  
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用户可以控制的非官方源
<fillayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/18545
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 一般，不是很好看...一个稍有改进的kde默认主题
<gebjgd> edison0354, 第2个有
<iMadper`> MaskRay: http://www.24xuexi.com/w/2011-05-07/89498.html  这个靠谱，你试试，我没用过java...
<gebjgd> edison0354, 第1个你维护源不就行了
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 不会
<gebjgd> edison0354, 当伸手党多年还不过瘾？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 简单的要死
<gebjgd> edison0354, 有默认的脚本。改吧改吧就行了
<gebjgd> edison0354, wiki写的清清楚楚的，小学生都能看懂。当然是英文的
<MaskRay> iMadper`: ubuntu+oracle，算了吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: 其实我现在都不知道我到底装了多少软件……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 乱七八糟的PPA
<gebjgd> edison0354, 那你更傻
<edison0354> gebjgd: 有daily的chromium不？
<gebjgd> edison0354, ppa的质量你能控制？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 当然又
<gebjgd> edison0354, 当然有
<gebjgd> edison0354, arch是最新。但是不是神经的新
<edison0354> gebjgd: nautilus-elementary呢？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 已经能用 usb_modeswitch -W 刷到华为的这个网卡了，但最后提示 Mode switch has failed. Bye.
<jiero> chromium的daily比chrome的beta还要稳定多。
<edison0354> jiero: …………
<MaskRay> iMadper`: 这样公司做的 linux 的客户端，都乱七八糟的
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你说的是常用软件
<gebjgd> edison0354, 说点我们没听说过的
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 恩，比如我们学校的linux登陆客户端
<edison0354> gebjgd: 额，arch的源是比较开放的吗？大家都可以维护？所以软件很多很多？
<jiero> edison0354: 我装了5次chrome了。每次偶都要摔google
 * iMadper` 支持 gebjgd和微菜去争arch好还是gentoo好
<edison0354> jiero: 早就不用chrome了……
<edison0354> iMadper`: ……
<edison0354> iMadper`: 话说cfy用gentoo投靠大便了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 自己去看wiki
<gebjgd> iMadper`, gentoo更好，但是gentoo需要编译。没有那个电费
<caleb-> 胡正修佛修到入魔了吧
<MaskRay> iMadper`: 自己带个 jre，还设置 gb* 的编码，写的脚本也是一堆垃圾
<gebjgd> iMadper`, gentoo更好，但是gentoo需要编译。感情他不是自己交电费
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<caleb-> 正牌修行人不会以神通为荣的
<gebjgd> caleb-, 已经入我佛了
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 但是浪费时间了啊~ kde、ooo，都得编译多久呀
<gebjgd> iMadper`, arch不需要编译阿
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 所以arch更环保阿
<MaskRay> iMadper`: libreoffice firefox 等有 binary
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 我说gentoo
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 没用过
<void1> kde, ooo都难得升级的，还可以
<caleb-> 只有小白才会到处宣称自己已证得xx果
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 没有那好机器去跑
<void1> 倒是chromium升级频繁...
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 恩，他们不关心linux下用的怎么样...
<caleb-> 大师都是得神通如浮云的，没有神通也无所谓
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 我最近才刚刚有好机器，抽空可以折腾一下，反正电费不用自己出
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, harman/kardon的音箱确实很震撼
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 你真闲
 * iMadper` 音响就是烧钱的东西
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 还好~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听lastfm的new age很动人心弦
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 不是，老婆上网本的音箱
<MaskRay> iMadper`: 如果客户端不是 java 写的是不是就根本不管 linux 了
<gebjgd> iMadper`, toshiba nb550d，linux下也非常给力
<jiero> edison0354: 明智。
<void1> 听过 水母
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 哦~那还好~nb550d？
<edison0354> jiero: 干嘛用chrome？版本那么老
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 恩，自带harman / kardon的箱子
<iMadper`> MaskRay: 至少我们学校，没人管用linux的人的死活，教务系统只能用ie上
 * edison0354 谁赐我块硬盘让我试用arch吧
<iMadper`> gebjgd: ...东芝就喜欢r700，前两天买本的时候看了，左上角太热
<ofan> edison0354: 装u盘上就行
<jiero> edison0354: 因为debian没ppa么。
<Inode_LF> flood burning
<Inode_LF> s/f/b
<edison0354> jiero: 哦
<jiero> edison0354: 所以我就用了ubuntu的ppa。也比chrome for debina稳定
<edison0354> ofan: 吃屎安装多大？
<ofan> edison0354: 吃屎?
<edison0354> ofan: 出世……
<edison0354> ofan: 输入法傲骄了……
<edison0354> ofan: 初始
<iMadper`> 初始？
<ofan> edison0354: 吃屎差不多1g不到..
 * edison0354 我终于打对字了……
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我说的是上网本
<edison0354> ofan: archlinux-2010.05-core-x86_64.iso      是这个吧？
<ofan> edison0354: 恩
<iMadper`> 同志们，推荐一些性能给力的无线网卡，linux支持好的，半高，mini pci-e接口
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 续航8小时的
<edison0354> ofan: 你是啥发行版？
<ofan> edison0354: arch
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<iMadper`> gebjgd: r700 1.39kg带6c电池，续航十小时，带光驱
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 多大的屏幕？
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 蜂巢结构， 13.3
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 太沉
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 老婆力小
<edison0354> ofan: 为毛latest的iso就只有2010-05的……
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 1.39kg！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 她家里还有笔记本。这个上网本就是路上用的
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 那你的上网本多重？
<myke2> edison0354: archlinux是rolling
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 哦~
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我看下
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 路上？路上不是平板方便些吗？
<edison0354> myke2: 就是因为是rolling才想换嘛~
<vic> nnd   突然停电，才来点
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 火车上，她需要全键盘
<edison0354> myke2: UB每年两次的痛经已经蛋疼死我了……
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 在车上用起来方便~
<myke2> edison0354: iso的新旧又无所谓
<myke2> edison0354: ub的升级我还没体验过, 是怎样的
<jiero> edison0354: 来debian testing吧
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<myke2> edison0354: 要稳定用debian
<ofan> edison0354: 用arch
<ofan> edison0354: arch欢淫你
 * edison0354 这是有人想换发行版了，所以大家都来传教了吗？
<myke2> jiero: Debian Stable不行?
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 如何使用sed提取一行中的多个匹配项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334000 例如，文本如下： Code: <a href="www.baidu.com"></a><a href="www.google.com"></a><a href="forum.ubuntu.org.cn"></a> 我希望用sed只将其中的url提取出来，结果如下： Code: www.baidu.com www.google.com forum.ubuntu.org.cn 请问应该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanpy — ...
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 恩，其实，r700几乎是最轻的正常本了....
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 1.270kg
<edison0354> myke2: 你是大便？
<jiero> myke2: debian stable太老
<myke2> edison0354: no
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 她有正常本
<edison0354> jiero: 太老+1008600
<myke2> jiero: squeeze还太老?
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 正常本她用的是15的屏幕
<jiero> myke2: 恩。软件太老。
<myke2> edison0354: 我说如果要稳定的话
<jiero> myke2: 我要系统不变，软件不停更新的
<myke2> jiero: 对了, debian可以混合的吧
<edison0354> myke2: 对于升级狂来说，2年一次，太慢了
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 这么大...我的12的..
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 平板根本不考虑
<jiero> myke2: 可惜没有
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 她家里用15寸
<myke2> jiero: debian可以混合的吧
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 去学校用这个上网本
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 因为轻小
<jiero> myke2: 。。。apt那种依赖无法混合的
<MaskRay> gentoo dvd 发布很少……
<myke2> jiero: 好像叫Pin?
<myke2> jiero: 怎么不能
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 恩~
<jiero> myke2: 很多相互要的
<myke2> jiero: /etc/apt/preferences
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 你就买tplink的atheros就行了
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 性能不错
<jiero> myke2: 我不可能pin个gnome3出来
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 我要半高的...
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 有钱的话就买netgear的
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 内置...
<myke2> jiero: aptitude install foo=someversion 这样他不会解决依赖?
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我的内置的就坏了
<gebjgd> iMadper`, r700一定不便宜
<iMadper`> gebjgd: netgear？linux支持的好不我现在的ralink 3596吧，linux不支持..
<jiero> myke2: 我没试过那个。
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我自己用netgear
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 内核随便认
<myke2> jiero: 前两天 caleb- 介绍的, 我还没用过
<myke2> jiero: Pin
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我靠。r700要1000欧
<iMadper`> gebjgd: r700 6300，前天问的，没坎价
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 哥，你真有钱
<gebjgd> iMadper`, nb550我买了有4个月了。350欧
<myke2> jiero: gnome3有啥好的
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 便宜多了
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 没，真的，你看的是很早前的报价了
<gebjgd> myke2, 用户表示不错
<myke2> edison0354: 打算换distro了?
<gebjgd> myke2, 老婆表示不错
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 我说的是欧洲的价格
<edison0354> myke2: 试用~试用~
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 天朝便宜也没用阿
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 一个r700，根本就不用上网本和15寸本来回换了...其实是便宜了
<myke2> edison0354: 跟 MaskRay 学 gentoo 吧
<edison0354> myke2: 夏天了，清凉……
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 她不喜欢用小屏幕
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 她需要经常爬格子
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 明白了？
<edison0354> myke2: 你是啥？
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 话说她用的那个大本子，我当初400欧买的
<myke2> edison0354: 这台是ub
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 2个加起来和你的r700一个价格了
<edison0354> myke2: 还有？
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 还用了这么久
<myke2> edison0354: 另外一台是arch, 打算换debian了
<MaskRay> myke2: 都 arch 了，为啥换 debian
<myke2> MaskRay: 遇到问题我无法解决
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<gebjgd> myke2, 你都没问过。
<MaskRay> apt 用得很难过
<pityonline> gebjgd: failed
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 好吧~
<gebjgd> myke2, 有问题不问，
<MaskRay> apt 很废
<myke2> gebjgd: 你省省吧
<gebjgd> pityonline, 你放弃把
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 恩，我没买r700..我嫌他热
<gebjgd> myke2, 我从来不省
<jiero> myke2: 哦。习惯了。
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 你在德国吗？不是一个月至少能挣1500欧嘛~~
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 不止
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 穷人阿
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 要是富二代，我就回国了
<MaskRay> gebjgd 假洋鬼子了...
<pityonline> gebjgd: 暂时放弃了，反正 linux 下已经可以使用 3G 网卡上网了，只是不能让 nm 去管理而已
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 就是没钱才留下的
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 谢谢
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 嫉妒。。
<gebjgd> pityonline, 话说有别的客户端
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 你就看到贼吃肉了
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 没看到贼挨打的时候
<MaskRay> ...
<pityonline> gebjgd: 什么？
<gebjgd> pityonline, 我用过。但是我这里不好用
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 要是富二代，我就退学了...
<iMadper`> gebjgd: 我是光挨打了，没吃到肉
<gebjgd> iMadper`, 你还年轻
<pityonline> gebjgd: 尽管说名字
<gebjgd> pityonline, 等，我看下aur
<pityonline> gebjgd: thx
<iMadper`> gebjgd: .........
<myke2> MaskRay: 很久没用apt-.*了
<gebjgd> pityonline, umtsmon
<gebjgd> pityonline, 其实都是调用的comgt
<pityonline> gebjgd: 源里没有，那就不折腾了
<gebjgd> pityonline, arch的aur默认有，
<gebjgd> pityonline, 你应该换发行版了
<pityonline> gebjgd: ubuntu 没有
<gebjgd> pityonline, 自己找ppa把
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我还没有到换发行版的水平啊
<MaskRay> brcmsmac 在 3.0 又不能用了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 算了，浪费同学的宽带流量
<gebjgd> pityonline, 最简单的办法就是用你的android 建个网络共享
<gebjgd> pityonline, bluetooth就行
<gebjgd> pityonline, 普通手机都能做到
<pityonline> gebjgd: 晕，我同学的 3G 网卡每月 15G 流量，我 android 手机流量套餐是每月 300M，根本不够用啊
<edison0354> gebjgd: aur是啥？源？
<caleb-> 300M...
<myke2> 手机300M......
<edison0354> pityonline: 20M飘过……
<myke2> 我5M都用不掉
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<pityonline> edison0354: 别提你那 20M 了，宅男
 * caleb- 手机不上网的飘过
<edison0354> myke2: 上天涯，孩子
<edison0354> pityonline: 嘿嘿
<myke2> edison0354: 没事我上网干什么?
 * pityonline 我宿舍没网络
<edison0354> myke2: 囧
<edison0354> pityonline: 你悲剧
<myke2> edison0354: 上网是用来解决问题的
<pityonline> edison0354: 特悲剧
<gebjgd> edison0354, arch wiki
<gebjgd> pityonline, 我的也是300m，但是我基本都用wlan在家
<pityonline> gebjgd: 如果我宿舍有网络，手机根本用不了多少流量了
<gebjgd> pityonline, 可怜阿
<gebjgd> pityonline, 就看文字，不看图
<pityonline> gebjgd: 难过……
<caleb-> 各国都学会土共搞断网了
<caleb-> 兲朝技术输出啊
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<pityonline> 华为的电信3G网卡带的 Mobile Partner 程序比较霸道，啥都不能改
<gebjgd> pityonline, 能改把
<pityonline> gebjgd: 改了不能用
<gebjgd> pityonline, 欧洲都是华为中兴的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 在 windows 7 下一改 dns 就上不了网
<gebjgd> pityonline, 我的那个就是中兴的
<gebjgd> pityonline, 没改过dns
<gebjgd> 出门。
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你改了 dns 它会提示你不能改活动连接，需要重启网卡，重启完网卡它又默认了
<gebjgd> pityonline, 那就没辙了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 注意安全
<gebjgd> pityonline, .....
<myke2> pityonline: linux下呢
<edison0354> gebjgd: ofan: 你们是啥file system？
<myke2> edison0354: 现在的话 追新用btrfs, 保险还是用extX
<pityonline> myke2: linux 也不能改啊，连上后连状态都不对，只有个已连接时间是对的，windows 下起码还有个流量统计
<myke2> pityonline: 不能用别的DNS?
<edison0354> myke2: 没关系，有用的东西都在最保险的NTFS里放着呢
<myke2> edison0354: ntfs最不保险
<caleb-> ntfs最不保险
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<MaskRay> ntfs最不保险
<pityonline> myke2: 嗯，只能默认自动获取
<edison0354> myke2: caleb-: MaskRay：你们是说哪方面的……
<myke2> pityonline: 用dig看看
<MaskRay> edison0354: 而且都 +x 了
<edison0354> MaskRay: 啥意思？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: 遇到过ntfs坏掉结果什么都搞不出来的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我是说数据文件一类的
<void1> 有软件能恢复 ext4或者reiserfs的数据吗？
<pityonline> myke2: SERVER: 222.222.222.222#53(222.222.222.222)
<edison0354> void1: +1
<myke2> void1: reiserfs很容易弄
<void1> myke2: 如何弄
<pityonline> void1: checkdisk 可以恢复 extX 数据，但也不完美
<edison0354> NTFS的恢复软件多
<void1> pityonline: 那是差错，不是恢复
<MaskRay> testdisk? foremost?
<myke2> void1: google下, reiserfs有默认工具可以恢复的, 不需要额外工具
<pityonline> void1: 能找回数据啊
<myke2> pityonline: dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com
<lkb> ÂÒÂëÇó¾È°¡
<^k^> lkb:say ยาย๋ว๓พศฐก in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MaskRay> extundelete
<myke2> MaskRay: ext的undelete效果不会很好吧
<lkb> ÈÃÎҸĳÉutf8»¹ÊÇ GB¡¤¡¤¡¤¡¤¡¤¡¤¡¤
<^k^> lkb:say 让我改成utf8还是 GB······· in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> pityonline: 那样不行?
<myke2> lkb: UTF-8
<MaskRay> myke2: 这些我都没用过
<lkb> ÈÃÎÒÔÙÊÔÊÔ
<^k^> lkb:say 让我再试试 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是从设计上的
<lkb> »¹Êǲ»¿ÉÒÔ°¡ Êǲ»ÊÇÒªÖØÐÂÁ¬½Ó°¡
<^k^> lkb:say 还是不可以啊 是不是要重新连接啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> lkb: use UTF-8!
<caleb-> ntfs 也只是按照 pattern 找回吧，不是 undelete
<pityonline> myke2: 执行后会看到 ;; SERVER: 8.8.8.8#53(8.8.8.8) 再执行 dig 看到的还是原来的，用 sudo？
<lkb> ok
<myke2> pityonline: 有返回正确IP么?
<pityonline> myke2: 能
<myke2> pityonline: 那说明可以修改dns服务器啊
<myke2> pityonline: 你用nm么
<pityonline> myke2: Mobile Partner 里没有修改 dns 的地方
<lkb123456> 求救 xhcat在windows上中文全是乱码
<pityonline> myke2: 我想用 nm 管理无线宽带连接，但右上角一直不出来
<pityonline> lkb123456: 看有没有选项可以设置 encoding 为 utf-8
<myke2> pityonline: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf #后一条为了防止resolv.conf被nm修改
<lkb> 让我在来看看我的中文是不是乱码
<myke2> lkb: 正常
<pityonline> myke2: 我在 nm 里写的 dns 就是 8.8.8.8，但好像 nm 管不着 mobile partner 的事儿啊
<lkb> 同学们啊 我自己都看不了自己发的消息啊
<myke2> pityonline: 直接改/etc/resolv.conf
<pityonline> myke2: 管理权都被封闭的 mobiles partner 抢走了
<pityonline> myke2: 我试试
<myke2> pityonline: 就是我刚才说的指令
<lkb123456> 改那些设置啊
<myke2> pityonline: 否则会被nm改回去的
<myke2> pityonline: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<lkb123456> 恩  我现在是windows
<pityonline> myke2: 果然改了
<myke2> pityonline: ?
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，arch默认登录管理器是啥？也是GDM？
<myke2> edison0354: 需要自己选择
<lkb123456> 没人回答我的问题了
<myke2> edison0354: 自己安装
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<myke2> edison0354: gdm有2种启动方法
<myke2> edison0354: 一种是修改/etc/initab
<pityonline> myke2: dig showed 8.8.8.8
<myke2> edison0354: 另外一种是修改/etc/rc.conf, 后面一种方法是以DAEMON启动
<myke2> pityonline: 是否chattr?
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<pityonline> myke2: yes
<pityonline> myke2: 我启动了 openvpn，但 curl ifconfig.me 还是显示电信的 ip，而不是 vpn 的 ip
<lkb> ÖÐÎÄ°¡ ÄãÏÔʾ°¡
<^k^> lkb:say 中文啊 你显示啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<pityonline> myke2: 看来 openvpn 管不上 ppp0 的事儿，只管有线网卡和无线网卡
<lkb> please use egnlish
<myke2> lkb: You can use pidgin in Windows. I don't know how to set xchat correctly.
<lkb> 中文
<pityonline> myke2: dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com 这个是什么意思？
<pityonline> lkb: 成功了
<myke2> pityonline: man dig
<pityonline> lkb: 其实 xchat 不行还可以用 webchat
<dororo> fcitx可以输入很长的英文单词吗
<pityonline> myke2: 英文太差
<edison0354> myke2: 你干嘛要换debian呢？服务器？
<myke2> edison0354: debian不好?
<edison0354> myke2: 额，升级慢……
<myke2> edison0354: 有 testing / sid
<dororo> debian能学到东西
<pityonline> myke2: A typical invocation of dig looks like dig @server name type 典型调用 dig 就是那样，但这语句是查看是否能获取正常的 ip 还是更改它？
<edison0354> myke2: 额
<lkb123456> 有人现在稳定运行11.04吗？
<edison0354> myke2: 有gnome3吗？
<myke2> lkb123456: me
<myke2> edison0354: 我不用gnome3
<edison0354> lkb123456: 不要用unity就稳定了
<myke2> edison0354: 应该可以的吧, 你google下
<lkb123456> 哈哈
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<lkb123456> 我用unity的时候那个侧边总是没有图标
<lkb123456> 有人遇到这样的问题吗？
<lkb123456> 其他一切正常
<myke2> unity不好, 我不用的
<pityonline> myke2: dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com 这句只是调用 dig 来查看 dns 是否正常，对吗？
<lkb123456> 现在只能回归LTS了
<pityonline> lkb: unity 还很不稳定
<pityonline> lkb: 其实不必回归 lts，直接用经典界面就好
<myke2> pityonline: 掉用dig查找www.google.com的ip
<jiero> 大家有兴趣修真的话请看 http://kiinalainenlaaketiede.fi/taotao/public/XiuZhenTu-en.pdf
<lkb123456> 看着有unity不用 心里不舒服
<pityonline> myke2: 那为什么要跟上 8.8.8.8 呢？
<myke2> pityonline: 8.8.8.8是DNS服务器的地址
<pityonline> lkb123456: 新潮的未必是好的
<lkb123456> 问问群里有人使用php吗？
<lkb123456> 对的
<pityonline> myke2: 用这个也可以查看其它域名的 dns 服务器地址喽？
<myke2> lkb123456: 我不用unity, 用gnome也不用metecity
<myke2> pityonline: DNS是一个服务器
<myke2> pityonline: 用来查询一个name的ip的
<myke2> pityonline: 一个domain name的ip的
<myke2> edison0354: sid有gnome3
<edison0354> tenzu: 又一个arch党来了
<pityonline> myke2: 是否 8.8.8.8 也可以换成别的？
<edison0354> myke2: 恩
<tenzu> edison0354:  谁?
<myke2> pityonline: 换成另外的DNS
<edison0354> tenzu: ä½ 
 * edison0354 我U盘丢了……
<pityonline> edison0354: 你要火了么？
<edison0354> pityonline: ？
<tenzu> pityonline:  必然火
<pityonline> myke2: 如何判断查询一个其它域名的 ip 的时候该用什么 dns 呢？
<dororo> 8.8.8.8在国内不会被干扰吗
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 求教，该怎么在Ubuntu上使用IE浏览器。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334007 并不是喜欢用ie，确切来说是 非常讨厌IE ，但是做网页的时候必须要考虑到兼容问题，所以IE是避免不了的，看了很多安装IE的帖子，结果都不行，我起初使用的是IEs4Linux，运行命令后 出现 IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Win ...
<pityonline> edison0354: 如果硬盘丢了就火大了
 * edison0354 找到了
<myke2> pityonline: 这......怎么说呢, 你最好搞清DNS等等的概念
<pityonline> edison0354: 火不成了
<pityonline> myke2: 的确很迷糊
 * edison0354 当初放的时候放错口袋了……
<myke2> pityonline: wikipedia
<pityonline> edison0354: 把硬盘交出来，让你火一把
<lkb123456> 设置<meta>标签不就可以了 干嘛要用ie
<edison0354> pityonline: 不要
<pityonline> myke2: 唉…… 又要从头开始了……
 * edison0354 觅食去了
<alpha080> 这个糊涂蛋...
<myke2> pityonline: 不要看什么 "百度百科", 这个很多坑人的
<pityonline> myke2: 了解
<pityonline> myke2: 好多抄的
<pityonline> myke2: 还带痕迹
<lkb123456> 千万文章一大抄
<myke2> pityonline: 抄对的还好, 有的还误导人的
<myke2> pityonline: 比如前两天我还看到有介绍什么(HNO_3)_6什么的
<pityonline> myke2: 为充量弄的
<pityonline> myke2: 不懂
<myke2> pityonline: 乱编的化学物质
<pityonline> myke2: 哦，没准儿存在
<lkb123456> 哈哈 收不定是新发明的哦
<myke2> pityonline: 问题是他的描述什么的都乱说的
<myke2> pityonline: 什么温度-100K什么的
<lkb123456> 可以尝试理解为你不知道
<pityonline> myke2: 当然，这些只有专业一些的人才看得出来，蒙新玩意儿好蒙啊
<myke2> pityonline: 这个开尔文温度是没有 < 0的数据的
<pityonline> myke2: 哦，从离开初中后就没搭理过化学，高中化学老师太恶心
<lkb123456> 这个怎么跑到化学去了
<dororo> Ctrl + alt + back = logout ??
<pityonline> lkb123456: 是关于百度百科词条造假的一个讨论
<alpha080> need setup
<pityonline> dororo: 跟按下电源键一样的吧？
<alpha080> dororo 需要设置下才行
<dororo> Ctrl + alt + back 是重启X，是不是跟注销是一样的呢？
<pityonline> dororo: sorry，我没细看，以为是 ctrl+alt+delete 了
<pityonline> dororo: 这个组合键重启X需要设置一下才生效的
<pityonline> dororo: 注销跟重启X的区别我也有点儿迷糊……
<zkwlx> 刚去踢球，结果雷阵雨了....蛋疼
<dororo> 在哪里设置？
<pityonline> dororo: wiki 上有
<dororo> 似乎不用设置，默认就是这样子
<pityonline> dororo: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Qref/Lucid&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qref/Lucid - Ubuntu中文
<pityonline> dororo: 你用的什么发行版，我知道 ubuntu 早就屏蔽了那个组合键了
<pityonline> dororo: 好像 8.04 时就已经屏蔽了
<hoxily> "算道题目，1到8选一数为A,将A加3减2得B,B乘9得C；C个位与十位相加得D,D乘50得E,E减200得F，F暗示了你的一生，很灵的！"为什么这道题目的运算结果总是 250 ?
<pityonline> dororo: 自从9.04时被默认关闭
<yuhuayang07> ctrl+alt+del我经常死机了用。
<dororo> 可能是mint把它打开了，方便用户kill X
<pityonline> dororo: 据说常有用户误按才关闭的
<pityonline> dororo: 我的笔记本上 delete 键和 backspace 键挨得挺近的
<dororo> 原来如此
<pityonline> yuhuayang07: 有时候死机了它都不管用，还有 ctrl+shift+esc 还有更高级的，del 同学写过
<myke2> hoxily: 汗, 拿小学生的题目来说事
<dororo> ctrl+alt+del 2次是重启吗
<yuhuayang07> pityonline: 所以有时候，死机了，我就直接按电源键，强制关机。。。。
<alpha080> A+Sysrq reiusb
<pityonline> yuhuayang07: 那是没办法了
<pityonline> alpha080: 好像就是这个
<alpha080> 最后的拯救办法
<dororo>  ctrl+shift+esc 有什么效果？
<pityonline> dororo: 跟 ctrl+alt+delete 一样
<pityonline> dororo: 但好像高级一些
<dororo> pityonline: 我按了没反应的
<myke2> alpha080: SysRq有很多, 不只是REISUB吧
<alpha080> 他们在说死机时候用的
<myke2> alpha080: 你可以到终端下然后按下SysRq + H, 可以看到帮助
<dororo> 有时卡到连键盘灯都没反应啦
<myke2> alpha080: 是tty, 不是X下的终端模拟器
<lyc256> http://topic.pptv.com/2011/live2/ linux pptv直播地址
<pityonline> myke2: SysRq + H 只显示 h 哦
<pityonline> myke2: 跟大小写有关系吗？还是要用到 alt 或 ctrl 键？
<myke2> pityonline: 大小写无关
<myke2> pityonline: 要Alt
<myke2> pityonline: 因为计算机上面没有SysRq按键, Alt + PrtSc == SysRq
<pityonline> myke2: 嗯，Alt + SysRq + H 会有帮助提示
<dororo> lyc256: 谢谢分享
<pityonline> <Alt><SysRq><command_key> 这是在Linux的内核（底层内核）上支持的一组组合键。它意味着这些组合键在大部分情况下都是有效的。
<pityonline> http://blog.csdn.net/qilihechuncai/archive/2010/12/06/6059086.aspx
<yunfan> 终于到北戴河了
<tenzu> yunfan:  旅游?
<yunfan> tenzu: 搞开发
<yunfan> tenzu: 领导携家眷来这里旅游 我们跟着搭车来开发
<myke2> 请问linux有没有低级格式化
<tenzu> yunfan:  ......
<caleb-> myke2: 这年头的硬盘都不支持低级格式化
<pointer> 大家好~
<yuhuayang07> pointer: 你好。
<myke2> caleb-: CD
<caleb-> myke2: CD 要低级格式化做毛？
<myke2> caleb-: 有坏道
<myke2> caleb-: CD好像叫做Track
<caleb-> myke2: 有坏道不想写入？
<caleb-> myke2: 换一片新的得了
<dororo> u盘量产要选驱动的话，选哪个？
<DaBao> 有木有谁知道有啥软件能编辑ARSC文件？（Android的文件）
<myke2> caleb-: 那就浪费了?
<caleb-> myke2: 有坏道的光盘还留着做毛…
<myke2> caleb-: 比如linux的livecd什么的
<gebjgd> 骗子
<dororo> 外国人汗味大，所以要用香水
<alvin_rxg> 明明是狐臭
<myke2> gebjgd: 你从不见得给新手说arch
<gebjgd> myke2, ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又被骗了
<myke2> gebjgd: 让新手用arch
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> myke2, 谁说的？
<dororo> arch装软件要编译吗
<myke2> gebjgd: 你见到别人问distro就说arch什么的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2家测视力，急救课的地方都搬家了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ... 不是个时候么？
<gebjgd> myke2, arch就是好阿。老少闲宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是被骗了
<myke2> gebjgd: 那玩意也不是给新手用的.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搬家好久了
<gebjgd> myke2, 老少，我没说新手
<gebjgd> myke2, 老手都是新手变出来的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，3个月了还没搬完？
<tenzu> 我是新手,我用arch
<nathan-wu> 大家好
<nathan-wu> 我是新手，请多关照
<^k^> nathan-wu, 好  ㍩ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是说那个测视力的地方
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 照了地址去了。搬家了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经2家了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 累死我了
<alpha080> 我不是新手，我是菜鸟
<alpha080> 而且是老菜鸟
<nathan-wu> e...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不先打个电话的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没打
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我觉得驾校不能骗人把
<alpha080> 怎么不能。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你是去 augenarzt 还是 驾校？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他们还真就骗人了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是个能测视力还有急救课的地方
<alvin_rxg> 哦，比较复杂，我没听说过的……
<nathan-wu> 请问有在emacs里用irc的吗？
<myke2> nathan-wu: erc?
<nathan-wu> yes
<nathan-wu>  
<alpha080> emacs无所不能。。。
<nathan-wu> emacs 太强大了，
<alpha080> 好把，我是vim党
<gebjgd> emacs太垃圾了
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问如何使用IPV6呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334012 在XP下，登录上后不用更改就可以自动从IPV4切换到IPV6."我校均采用自动获取IPv6地址的方法，安装ipv6 协议栈完成后就可以拿到IPv6地址并且能够访问IPv6网站。" 在ubuntu上是不是把eth0 的ipv6的选项也填上就可以了呢？ http://cet.shufe.edu.cn/ ...
<alpha080> 万恶emacs为首 XD
<gebjgd> 还是vim给力
 * edison0354 又开始大战了……
<myke2> 现在还有OS/2?
<alvin_rxg> 还是 leafpad 强大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 滚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是记事本强大
<myke2> 有个东西可以让emacs更强大, 叫做vimpulse
<alvin_rxg> 一只乌鸦会写代码，售价10€；一只乌鸦会唱歌，售价10€；一只乌鸦会烧菜，售价10€；最后一只乌鸦啥都不会做，售价100€
<alpha080> 奇怪，visudo里面没有我的用户，但是我在sudoer组里面。。。kubuntu
<alpha080> 谁遇见这种事情的？
<myke2> alpha080: 你在admin组里面, sudoer中有一句%admin ALL=(ALL)
<gebjgd> alpha080, ubuntu不按常理出牌
<alpha080> myke2: 还真是。。。最后一行，大意了。四年前的东西了，早忘了修改过程
<myke2> alpha080: 其实我更喜欢的是: sudo之后输入root密码
<alvin_rxg> 他妈又 Rettungsdienst
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 几乎天天有啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很吵把？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<alpha080> myke2: 为虾米？这样有啥好处？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁让你住的地方离大街近的
<NWMonster> alpha080: 可以在屏幕后面看到到底是神马密码
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 主要是为了离学校近……
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 给自己设置一个超长的登陆密码不是一个开心的事情
<alvin_rxg> 。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 近不近没啥用
<MaskRay> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<alpha080> myke2: 想起来了，以前就是因为老要输入root密码，觉得闹心，才弄进admin组
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也是……只要不超过20分钟就好了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你看我老婆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一去就是2个小时
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.
<alpha080> myke2: 我所有的密码都又臭又长，就没几个14位以下的
<alpha080> myke2: 结果root密码老忘掉....
<gebjgd> alpha080, 16密码路过
<MaskRay> 1位密码路过
<myke2> alpha080: root密码可以设置到100位
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<alpha080> gebjgd: 你那是偶尔16位。。。我记得我最长的有26位。。。
<alvin_rxg> 100位 Pi ?
<alpha080> 密码恐惧症
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我好几个密码都是很长的
<alpha080> alvin_rxg: 我以前还真想这么干，可惜年纪大了，老忘记，以前会背很长的圆周率
<jiero> 哦。我的密码超简单。都是游戏项目代码拼凑的
<alpha080> 当然跟那些玩世界记录的根本没法比
<jiero> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> x_x
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你有老婆的还疼？
<jiero> 以前用过opera.com
<jiero> 作为密码
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我以前windows密码设置200多位
<alpha080> 我的多是语言跟tex命令还有各种公式混合的产物
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 后来不干了
<alpha080> myke2: 囧，这不折腾自己么？
<myke2> alpha080: 很容易记住的
<myke2> alpha080: 就是输入困难
<alpha080> 没错...
<MaskRay> 找段文章、代码、谱子什么的，敲一遍
<alpha080> 随便背段文章啥的
<alpha080> 我以前的是道德经...
<gebjgd> 有没有人用hotot的？
<alpha080> nnnd,尝试过用拼音，太可怕了。所以就没做密码
<myke2> alpha080: 没那么复杂, 我写了一个具有递归结构的密码
<alpha080> gebjgd: 曾经用过，但是一升级就挂，现在直接上网站
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我以前能用。后来升级了一次就不行了
<gebjgd> 太郁闷了。那么好的软件
<alpha080> myke2: 偶以前帮人qq空间设置的密码全是那种很生涩的文字，那厮用五笔的
<alpha080> gebjgd: 全卸载重来吧。。。或者等升级
<myke2> Ubuntu 打算不用 gdm
<alpha080> myke2: 用wm?
<alpha080> myke2: 试试看slim管理登录
<myke2> alpha080: 我说11.10
<myke2> alpha080: slim支持账户切换么?
<alpha080> myke2: 没切换账户需求，还真不知道
<alpha080> 写个不超过140字的博文去。。囧
<gebjgd> myke2, 账户切换不是slim的管的
<gebjgd> myke2, 你可以用slim + gnome-screensaver
<gebjgd> myke2, 就能切换用户了
<myke2> gebjgd: 是Display Manager管的吧
<gebjgd> myke2, 不是
<gebjgd> myke2, 去看arch wiki里的介绍，以前我写的
<myke2> gebjgd: 我去看下代码
<myke2> gebjgd: 哦, 你说对的
<myke2> gebjgd: 但还是要和DM通信的啊
<myke2> gebjgd: 比如启动Guest-Session
<myke2> gebjgd: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.DisplayManager /org/gnome/DisplayManager/LocalDisplayFactory org.gnome.DisplayManager.LocalDisplayFactory.StartGuestSession string:"$GDMSESSION"
<jiero> 我用了好久的浏览器，都不知道有ctrl+tab的快捷键。。。
<alpha080> 罗姐落伍了
<myke2> jiero: 什么浏览器?
<pointer> 正在往u盘里安arch~
<myke2> Ctrl + Tab 干什么的
<myke2> gebjgd: 给下wiki地址
<jiero> myke2: firefox
<myke2> jiero: 那个快捷键干什么的
<jiero> myke2: 换标签页
<zhangkaixuan> 啊啊阿阿阿阿 昨天使用一个俄罗斯的vpn。。。然后被入侵了  直接让我2.6.32的内核崩溃.... 而且tty也没了 gnome也被卸载了。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 倒霉...
<myke2> jiero: 阿, pentadactyl表示没压力, 都用gt, gT切换
<jiero> 恩。
<alpha080> myke2: 同意，偶直接把gt\gT改成q\w了，更爽
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: desktop 被黑？
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: 黑客卸载 gnome 做毛…
<jiero> 有人知道如何在Libreoffice里选中所有 表格的属性吗？
<zhangkaixuan> caleb-: 谁知道 俄罗斯的杂毛  把tty和gnome都给卸载了 只留了一个bugfull... 让我今天弄了一天才恢复
<myke2> alpha080: 那么你怎么记录键盘宏
<myke2> caleb-: zhangkaixuan 如何卸载tty
<alpha080> myke2: 没用键盘宏。。。
<caleb-> device 干掉？
<zhangkaixuan> 不知道 不过所有关于tty的都没了 只有内核的bugfull...
<alpha080> 个人因素，不知道键盘宏干啥好
<alpha080> 呃，今天都廿二年了差点忘了，囧
<alpha080> 要不是写博客看到发布日期= =
<myke2> caleb-: 知道切换账户的细节么
<caleb-> myke2: 不就是 logout / login?
<myke2> caleb-: 不logout的情况下切换
<myke2> caleb-: 此外gnome有一个功能, 是新建一个临时的guest然后切换到guest
<myke2> caleb-: 代码如下http://pastebin.com/eNMVe1bf
<myke2> caleb-: 看上去最后一行dbus-send是核心
<vic> 谁对qt的phonon了解啊
<MaskRay> microcai: cjktty 和 3.0 不兼容
<microcai> MaskRay: 我知道啊。早跟你说了
<microcai> MaskRay: 我有 for  3.0 的 patch
<MaskRay> microcai: 那时没听懂
 * microcai 考试考砸了
 * microcai TMD 口语是考的 TV !!! TV !!!!! 对 TV 没有任何话可以说
<dororo> gtk主题会跟程序有冲突吗？
<dororo> shotwell跟gtk主题有冲突
<dororo> 真是无处不 折腾啊
<gebjgd> microcai, 你还考试呢？
<myke2> gebjgd: your wiki?
<gebjgd> myke2, 正在找呢
<gebjgd> myke2, 1年前写的了
<myke2> gebjgd: 我看到guest-session里面有dbus-send
<myke2> gebjgd: 我不清楚其中如何衔接的
<ofan> microcai: 英语?
<alpha080> gebjgd: archwiki里面那节关于slim的？
<gebjgd> myke2, 这里呢 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Screensaver#Multi-User_Systems
<gebjgd> alpha080, 和slim没关系
<myke2> gebjgd: 这个gdmflexiserver好像是新开一个gdm
<myke2> gebjgd: 我刚才google到过这个命令
<myke2> gebjgd: 你写的就是Multi-...那里?
<alvin_rxg> ctrl+alt+f* => second user => startx ..
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 不是这样实现的
<gebjgd> myke2, 我就记得以前我在openbox下用gnome-screensaver
<gebjgd> myke2, 就能切换账户了
<alvin_rxg> 不就开俩X 么
<zhangkaixuan> 恩 正常情况下 我还是打不开gmail。。。。 莫非就是gmail通报了那个入侵事故后造成的后果？
<zhangkaixuan> 无奈阿 四十多封邮件未读...
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 你用的什么发行版
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 那么旧的内核
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd: debian 6 squeeze stable
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 那么老的内核
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan, 可怜的娃
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd: 嘿嘿 主要是稳定 不习惯折腾了
<jiero> LIbreoffice里,如何选中和给予多个表格样式?
<lkb> 有人?
<alpha080> lkb: 这没人
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍫ 
<metbsd> test
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍫ 
<myke2> gebjgd: 你没gdm的?
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 开2个X? 岂不浪费
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> myke2, 没有
<gebjgd> myke2, slim
<myke2> gebjgd: 你就是加入newLogincommand?
<myke2> gebjgd: newLoginCommand?
<gebjgd> myke2, 我都说了，我用gnome-screensaver
<fighterlyt> hi,everyone
<fighterlyt> 有没有人合资买vps
<myke2> gebjgd: 我想知道你怎么switch的
<myke2> gebjgd: 什么命令?
<gebjgd> myke2, 叫出gnomescreesaver
<gebjgd> myke2, 换用户
<gebjgd> myke2, 完事
<myke2> gebjgd: 指令?
<myke2> gebjgd: gnome-screensaver?
<myke2> gebjgd: gnome-screensaver-command?
<gebjgd> myke2, man
<gebjgd> myke2, 自己看
<myke2> gebjgd: 你至少要写全命令吧, 否则怎么man
<alvin_rxg> 干脆直接开俩 X 呢
<gebjgd> myke2, 自己看wiki去。
<myke2> gebjgd: 没有wiki说gnome-screensaver可以switch user
<stifler> hi all
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍫ 
<metbsd> hi all
<myke2> iGnome: hi
<metbsd> ^k^
<fighterlyt> 微菜？
<myke2> microcai: 你不用X的?
<Kandu> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-software
<microcai> myke2:  ???
<imtxc> thunderbird 3.1.10 不需要安装就能用么？
<caleb-> imtxc: 解开就能用了
 * edison0354 难道我真的要换arch了吗？
<imtxc> caleb-: 那我，这样的啊，谢谢你呢，我应该把这样的软件，放到哪个目录下面呢
<tenzu> edison0354:  你是mac OS的命
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<imtxc> edison0354: 你现在用的是？
<caleb-> imtxc: 放哪都行
<edison0354> imtxc: UB
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好久没做饭。厨艺有退步
<tenzu> edison0354:  ubuntu10.04以后就问题很多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都去餐馆解决的？
<imtxc> caleb-: /usr/share?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆做的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天我做的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那她厨艺进步很大了哦?
<caleb-> imtxc: 传统上可以放 /usr/local 或 /opt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 凑合
<alvin_rxg> 还凑合？
<imtxc> caleb-:  好的好的。～
 * edison0354 有几个btrfs的？》
<gebjgd> 没时间用
<gebjgd> 虽然知道不错
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<edison0354> gebjgd: /tmp用啥文件系统好？
<gebjgd> 从来不分
<edison0354> gebjgd: 终于碰到i也是单分区的了……
<cn2dy> nnd又掉了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 主要是我想换btrfs了，那就必然得把/tmp分出来，要不碎片了就
<gebjgd> edison0354, boot需要出来。别的没有必要
<alvin_rxg> 那就 tmpfs
<edison0354> gebjgd: /boot干嘛要出来？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 还有这文件系统？
<imtxc> 这次试了试手动分区 结果，怎么都比原计划的小了……
<imtxc> 分的 / ext4 60G 结果边 55G 了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 省的你在换zfs
<edison0354> gebjgd: ？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 或者 dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmpfile bs=1024K count=1024 && mkfs /tmpfile && mount tmpfile /tmp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚看完倩女幽魂
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刘亦菲版
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恶心……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道.. 很久没看国内的连续剧了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电影
<edison0354> gebjgd: arch源里的grub2支持btrfs不？官方的是支持的
<tenzu> 看完了没吐?
<gebjgd> edison0354, 恶心什么?
<edison0354> gebjgd: 刘亦菲恶心
<gebjgd> edison0354, 源里的就是官方的
<gebjgd> edison0354, 怎么恶心了?
<gebjgd> 白给我绝对要
<edison0354> gebjgd: 让你老婆听到了你今晚就别想上床了……
<gebjgd> 随便上
<caleb-> 说不定 gebjgd 老婆愿意 3P
<gebjgd> caleb-, 滚
<tenzu> gebjgd:  你真是不挑啊
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<gebjgd> 刘亦菲相当不错了
<caleb-> gebjgd: 不喜欢双飞？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 莫非你老婆貌比天仙?
<gebjgd> caleb-, 能力有限
<tenzu> gebjgd:  那比不上
<gebjgd> tenzu, 所以啊
<tenzu> gebjgd:  小刘不是我的菜
<gebjgd> 为什么?
<linsux> 大家上老婆图
<gebjgd> 她哪儿不好?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上老婆图
<gebjgd> linsux, 你先
<linsux> 看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你先
<alvin_rxg> 我没老婆
<tenzu> gebjgd:  不喜欢那类型的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你喜欢什么类型的?
<gebjgd> 高圆圆?
<tenzu> gebjgd:  我看大泽佑香不错
<Freebuilder> 刘亦菲不适合演那类角色
<gebjgd> 不认识
<tenzu> google一下
<gebjgd> 手机不方便
<gebjgd> 没兴趣
<gebjgd> 小泽不错
<tenzu> gebjgd:  玛利亚?
<gebjgd> 恩那
<tenzu> 太重口
<gebjgd> 还重?
<tenzu> 反正我不喜欢看
<gebjgd> 相当不错啊
<gebjgd> 就是有点黑
<tenzu> 你是说全身皮肤还是...
<edison0354> gebjgd: local是叫zh-CN吧？
<gebjgd> 皮肤
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我不是中国的local
<alvin_rxg> 小责骂里 没看过…
<tenzu> 用中文locale觉得怪怪的
<edison0354> tenzu: 囧
<alvin_rxg> zh_CN local 出来的 error 信息，我很少有能理解的
<imtxc> 哪有图？
<imtxc> ^k^: 你有老婆不 上图
<tenzu> edison0354:  鸟语有很多不错的自体啊,中文除了wqy-microhei和Mac那个,别的我都觉得不咋地
<^k^> imtxc, 为什么没有任何人有一个妻子在地图上没有。\u003cbr\u003e我有一个伟大的程序员。  ㍬ 
<edison0354> tenzu: 于是我只用microhei
<edison0354> tenzu: mac的叫黑体-简
<tenzu> edison0354:  我比较喜欢monaco, 所以用鸟语locale
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: monaco 9pt 点阵如何取消？
<tenzu> alvin_rxg:  不会
<gebjgd> 用opensuse字体的路过
<metbsd> 用windows字体的飘过
<edison0354> metbsd: ……
 * kenifanying gnom3 跟unity像平板电脑的方向走，现在微软的windows 8 也跟风（ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo4anqp39z4&feature=topvideos_science）…… 完全不顾普通pc用户的感受！！！！！
<edison0354> gebjgd: suse也有自己的字体？
<void1> 用wqy点阵的飘过
<edison0354> kenifanying: 所以用MAC
<edison0354> void1: 你GUI也是点阵？
<void1> 那是
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我就只管用
<gebjgd> 不问出处
<kenifanying> edison0354, 你用os x ?
<imtxc> 自从装了debian 之后，我的系统时间开始乱套了。
<edison0354> kenifanying: 阿
<edison0354> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> edison0354: 小时 就乱了
<imtxc> 现在显示 04:39
<edison0354> imtxc: 反正我全是UTC时间
<edison0354> imtxc: 你正好差8小时呗~
<gebjgd> 鄙视黑苹果
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 一體兩面
<tenzu> 233
<imtxc> edison0354: 我安装的时候，没有选对好像，现在不知道在哪改
<edison0354> imtxc: 好像是rc.local
<edison0354> imtxc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)#.2Fetc.2Frc.conf
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tenzu> 屁,明明很多新帖
<kenifanying> ^k^, 上学了吗？什么时候变得这么聪明呀？
<^k^> kenifanying, 你喜欢你的学校？  ㍭ 
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ipsc 可以注册了
<kenifanying> ^k^, 真没长进，还是文不对题……
<^k^> kenifanying, 你为什么不这样做？  ㍭ 
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那就拜托你了
<Freebuilder> ^k^, ****************
<MaskRay> RavenChan: huntxu 参加吗
<^k^> Freebuilder, 方法名 [] 未找到1  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 要是没检查下标的，估计死了
<^k^> Freebuilder, 我觉得我做的。  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 病句！
<^k^> Freebuilder, 确定我应该怎么说？  ㍭ 
 * microcai  index 真是大胃王
 * microcai  index 是真正的大胃王
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道hx怎样
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你发邮件问问？
<Guest13841> hello!
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我网速很慢，希望不要悲剧了。。有没有收到 “测试”
 * microcai  初春本人似乎不知道自己頭上的髮圈有花飾
<Guest13841> you`re off line my friend.
<myke2> RavenChan: 有题目了?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 今年t-shirt发1000件了....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 以前只有500的= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 一共多少人参加
<heiher> 群里有人使用CDMA无线上网卡吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 那个robot, 你以前怎么O(n^2)的? 是借助图?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 3000
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是扫描到左右最多能炸到的地方
<MaskRay> myke2: 枚举起爆点，用两个数表示当前爆炸的区间，还要表示最左最右爆炸到什么了
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如1..n个炸弹, 然后l[i]..r[i]表示i直接能炸到的, 你还定义什么?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只要想办法求出p[i], q[i]表示i直接&&间接能炸到的
<alpha080> 74.125.93.141 这个是谁的ip?
<alpha080> google的么？
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 能求p, q么
<Guest13841> 我的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<Guest13841> alpha080: 我的
<myke2> MaskRay: 你有O(n^2)的办法?
<alpha080> 你的？你啥网址啊？
<Freebuilder> 交换了 Ctrl CapsLock qemu 异常了
<myke2> Google的
<Guest13841> alpha080: 看错了，不是我的
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<Guest13841> alpha080: 用那地址的家伙在翻墙
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么做的?
<Guest13841> alpha080: 你没上过appspot ???
<alpha080> 上过了= =，偶的博客在上面啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 枚举起爆点，用两个数表示左边和右边分别炸到哪里了，再用两个数表示炸到的最远的位置
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是特别明白你的办法
<myke2> MaskRay: e.g
<Guest13841> alpha080: 自己上传一个localproxy.........忘记叫什么名字了。。。。python的
<myke2> MaskRay: 1 2 3 4 5 6
<myke2> MaskRay: 1: {1}
<myke2> MaskRay: 2: {1, 2}
<alpha080> Guest13841: 你用啥测出来的，我只关心这个，nslookup
<myke2> MaskRay: 3: {1, 2, 3, 4, 5}
<myke2> MaskRay: 4: {3, 4}
<myke2> MaskRay: 5: {5}
<myke2> MaskRay: 6: {4, 5, 6}
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如现在开始求4
<MaskRay> myke2: 枚举起爆点，用两个数 j k 表示左边和右边分别炸到哪颗地雷，再用两个数 l r 表示炸到的最远的位置；检查是否 l <= x[j-1], 是的话用 x[j-1]-r[j-1] 更新 l，x[j-1]+r[j-1] r
 * microcai 明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！明白了！！！！
<MaskRay> myke2: 否则检查是否 x[k+1] <= r，是的话用 x[k+1]+-r[k+1] 更新 l r
 * microcai 初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的时候没穿内裤！初春在 19集的
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果都不能那么就退出，无法再炸到 j..k 以外的雷了
<lainme> ……
 * microcai 她自己说的，她已经解除限制了。已经就是内裤是限制~~~~ 哈哈哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 有点像Bellman-ford?
<Guest13841> microcai: 谁是初春？
<alpha080> microcai是个宅男= =
<alpha080> 他迷恋2次元妹子
<Guest13841> microcai: 宅男= =...好东西吗？
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=334038
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MaskRay> myke2: RavenChan: /j #algo-cn
<Guest13841> 有没有人去debian?
<Freebuilder> 查看最新未读帖子主机交换 Ctrl 和 CapsLock 后 qemu 异常
<myke2> 最近大家mono字体有没有问题?
<caleb-> myke2: 微米黑 nightly build?
<microcai> 19  集真好看！！！ index 这个大胃王也出现了！！！！
<caleb-> index--
<heiher> 有没有人使用CDMA无线上网卡？
<myke2> caleb-: 我不是nightly build
<myke2> caleb-: 我最近发现的问题换了mono字体还是会出现
<myke2> caleb-: 好像是出现在所有mono字体上的问题
<caleb-> myke2: 啥問題？
<myke2> caleb-: 字体空洞
<caleb-> myke2: 截图？
<myke2> caleb-: 就是有那种水平的空洞
<myke2> caleb-: 贴哪里?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/03/30/community-sponsorshi/ 给个意见
 * caleb- 没遇过
<caleb-> myke2: http://imagebin.org/
<myke2> caleb-: 没被gf..ed?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还看不大明白赞助是啥意思, 如果参加, 是他赞助我的项目, 还是我赞助他们啊
<caleb-> myke2: /topic 上提供的
<myke2> caleb-: 我知道, 早上我看到这里有人说那个被gf..ed了
<myke2> caleb-: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=156720
<caleb-> myke2: 所有 mono 字体都会这样？
<caleb-> myke2: 把 freetype / fontconfig 之类的重装看看
<caleb-> 真是神奇的现象
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他赞助你
<myke2> caleb-: 而且会遇到切换两下就没了
<caleb-> myke2: 只有终端下？可能是 vte 的 bug
<myke2> caleb-: 还有各种字体出现的"删除线"不同
<caleb-> myke2: 之前有看人 report 过
<myke2> caleb-: 不是
<caleb-> myke2: 如果不只终端那就不知道了
<myke2> caleb-: 刚才在Firefox里面都看见了
<myke2> caleb-: 不过非终端比较少见
<caleb-> myke2: 系统出问题了
<caleb-> myke2: debian?
<myke2> caleb-: ub 11.04
<caleb-> myke2: 重装系统好了
<myke2> caleb-: 应该是某个包
<wxg4net> compiz下更新metacity后 无最小化最大化按钮了 metacity --replace后到是正常的
<caleb-> myke2: 字体相关包先装装看
<caleb-> myke2: 字体相关的库先装装看
<myke2> caleb-: 某个包的问题没必要重装吧?
<myke2> caleb-: debian/ubuntu有没有系统所有包重新安装的命令?
<zhangkaixuan> 还是宋体看着比较舒服阿
<myke2> caleb-: 我先试试那个fontconfig重装
<myke2> caleb-: aptitude reinstall?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 睡的超级香
<caleb-> myke2: freetype 也是字体相关
<gebjgd> 我爱午觉
<myke2> caleb-: 即使是终端也未必VTE, 因为我在xterm里面也发现了
<myke2> caleb-: 这个现象主要出现在终端, 所以我怀疑是mono的问题
<myke2> caleb-: 而且间歇性的让我匪夷所思
<gebjgd> mono本来就有问题
<gebjgd> 字体之间会重叠
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334040 我安装了openfoam，可是安装完了不知道在哪？怎么找到阿！帮一下菜鸟把！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 张德胜 — 2011-06-04 22:02
<caleb-> myke2: mono 字体装了几个？
<caleb-> myke2: 换个字体看看
<myke2> caleb-: 我尝试过英文的mono
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 刚才掉线了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他赞助你
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看到了吗
<myke2> caleb-: 而且这个问题会过一会儿消失, 所以我一开始认为是wqy的问题, 后来换字体后过了漫长时间才发现的
<caleb-> gebjgd: 会重叠的就不是 mono 了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 联通宽带 真他妈的变态
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我值得去申请吗? 给个意见
<myke2> caleb-: freefont就是说我所有的font包?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果申请得到的话
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<gebjgd> caleb-, 确实是mono
<myke2> caleb-: 还有一系列libmono的包
<blueghost> 好吧, 更多的信息, 是英文的. 看不懂
<caleb-> myke2: libmono 是 .net 的玩意儿，和字体没关系
<caleb-> myke2: ttf* 基本不用动
<caleb-> myke2: ttf* 的包基本不用动
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道是不是 参与了 qt 本身. 象我这种的, 不知道可不可以
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 象我这种个人项目的. 不知道可不可以
<blueghost> 赞助什么呢
<myke2> caleb-: 刚才aptitude reinstall fontconfig, 还是有问题
<caleb-> myke2: freetype
<myke2> caleb-: 没有这个包
<caleb-> myke2: 另外，系统里的软件用的还是旧 lib
<caleb-> myke2: 新安装的库不会马上就被用到
<caleb-> myke2: 只有新开的软件才会用新的库
<caleb-> myke2: libfreetype6
<blueghost> myke2:) 尝试 修改 lib 链接
<blueghost> myke2:) 让 新的 lib 链接成旧的版本 看看
<blueghost> myke2:) 风险不知道
<myke2> caleb-: 刚才有字体刷新的过程, 我所有程序都看不了了
<caleb-> myke2: 你重装字体包？
<blueghost> myke2:) 让 新的 lib 链接成旧的版本 看看
<gebjgd> ubuntu折腾这么多太浪费。又不是滚动更新
<blueghost> myke2:) 明白吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不明白
<blueghost> gebjgd:) .....
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你儿子会泡妞了么?
<blueghost> myke2:) 一般一个lib 有几个文件链接的. 你将新lib 链接变成一个旧版的lib链接,欺骗一下应用程序
<alpha080> choqok有什么强大的功能啊？
<blueghost> 该死, 我对空气说话
<blueghost> myke2:) 一般一个lib 有几个文件链接的. 你将新lib 链接变成一个旧版的lib链接,欺骗一下应用程序
<gebjgd> blueghost, 傻
<blueghost> gebjgd:)  http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/03/30/community-sponsorshi/ 给个意见
<myke2> caleb-: ?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 个人项目 有资格申请吗, 还是单纯与qt本身有关的才可以
<blueghost> myke2:) 一般一个lib 有几个文件链接的. 你将新lib 链接变成一个旧版的lib链接,欺骗一下应用程序
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你儿子有奶粉前了
<blueghost> 找赞助额
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不一定能给你
<myke2> blueghost: 乱搞
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你又不是研究团体
<gebjgd> 负责人什么的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 先知道有没有资格,在弄有没有可能啊. 资格都没, 我就不惦记了
<blueghost> myke2:) 没乱搞啊. 如果可以兼容, 就没问题啊
<blueghost> 如果有资格,就想办法 努力符合他的条件. 争取 呢
<gebjgd> 你儿子能有钱泡妞了
<blueghost> myke2:) 不过如果可以兼容的话. 安装了, 就默认就修改那个文件链接了, 一般都会立即用到的
<blueghost> myke2:) 你去看看 那个lib的文件链接是不是指向了新安装的lib版本
<imtxc> 安装vitrualbox 后，debian 没有声音了。
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 肿么办呢？
<imtxc> 太奇怪了
<imtxc> 大家遇到过么……
<fighterlyt> 李娜加油！
<imtxc> 我还说虚拟出XP用淘宝，怎么没有声音 结果发现，外面 也没声音
<soiamso> fighterlyt: 第一个女单冠军
<fighterlyt> I hope so
<fighterlyt> 现在不妙啊
<soiamso> imtxc: 阻塞了
<imtxc> soiamso: 貌似是因为安装完以后编译了内核的原因
<imtxc> soiamso: 我猜的……
<soiamso> imtxc: 是这样的吗？
<imtxc> soiamso: sudo aptitude install dkms 我执行这个
<soiamso> imtxc: 重启了吗？
<imtxc> 然后 sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 这样了  重启了
<imtxc> 然后 虚拟机正常了 发现没有声音
<imtxc> 然后关闭虚拟机 发现 debian 也没有声音
<gebjgd> 要什么虚拟机啊
<soiamso> imtxc: 你的virtualbox 也是自己编译的？
<imtxc> soiamso: 不是
<imtxc> gebjgd: 必须用到网银……
<imtxc> soiamso: deb包安装的
<soiamso> imtxc: 到voice applet 的应用程序看看，有没有 alsa plug-in
<fighterlyt> 要声音干嘛？
<fighterlyt> 网银需要声音？
<adam8157> imtxc: sudo alsactl init
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 不是的 是我的debian 也没有声音了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 不用就行了
<imtxc> adam8157: Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)" "HDA:10de0003,10de0101,00100000 HDA:14f15051,17aa3c2f,00100000" "0x17aa" "0x3a0d"
<imtxc> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<adam8157> imtxc: now?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 不用什么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
<gebjgd> 网银
<adam8157> imtxc: 好了么?
<fighterlyt> 5：5
<imtxc> gebjgd: 可是 已经没有声音了……
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就是不用了，可是我的系统已经没有声音了呢 唉 总不能…… 重装吧。
<Colin-shzsc> 为工作需要得在 Win 上整一 Trados，可它用的那个 FlexLM 真他妈的猥琐
<Colin-shzsc> 先后两次破坏掉了 grub
<Colin-shzsc> 整得神马系统都进不去
<zhangkaixuan> 今天邮箱又没能上去... 现在google打不开了..... 难道非要我用百度阿...
<microcai> caleb-: 初春不知道自己的头上有花的？
<gebjgd> trados是什么玩意?
<yunfan> 哪个对nat熟悉的？
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: OmegaT 可算是 Trados 的开源替代，CAT（机辅翻译）工具
<gebjgd> 没听说过
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 但 Trados 在 CAT 工具里面是事实上的垄断地位
<Colin-shzsc> ……可把 grub 恢复了以后却发现完全没有对 Trados 造成影响，估计两者的数据并不冲突，只是那个 flex 神马的用了比较野蛮的写入方式……
<vic> 每天写10行代码，心情很愉快，啦啦啊来啦
<Colin-shzsc> ……所以直接把 grub 的程序覆盖了
<gebjgd> 10行代码。。。。。
<gebjgd> 一天写万行代码的表示郁闷
<vic> 对我一个对编程不甚了了的人来说，一天写10行，日积月累下来也是不少滴
<vic> 我不是码农，我自豪。。。hoho
<void1> 1天怎么可能万行代码...
<linsux> 唉，李娜赢了
<linsux> 120万欧元
<edison0354> linsux: …⋯
<linsux> 免税
<roylez> linsux: 一百场也赶不上打官司的桑兰，18亿美元
<linsux> 桑兰是谁啊
<edison0354> gebjgd: pacman -r . -Sy base syslinux --ignore grub   这是在干啥？
<void1> 桑兰不是自己没拿到什么钱吗
<linsux> 你少败两句会死啊粪青
<gebjgd> 不知道。没用过
<gebjgd> void1, 算上注释。差不多
<vic> edison0354: -r . 是设置root路径, -Sy 是更新但不安装  --ignore 是忽略
<edison0354> vic: 你也是arch党？
<vic> edison0354: 必须的arch党啊
<gebjgd> 这里是arch-cn
<edison0354> vic: 额，知道手动mount btrfs的时候怎么加参数吗？compress
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯
<gebjgd> 搞清楚情况哟
<vic> edison0354: 没用过btrfs...
<vic> man 手册里 有的带一个括号和数字  例如  pacman (5)   这样的怎么看?
<gebjgd> edison0354, 系统用btrfs还要重装。折腾。我正准备把移动硬盘搞成btrfs
<ofan> vic: man 5 pacman
<vic> ext4中 等btrfs成熟了在折腾
<gebjgd> 已经成熟了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 移动硬盘搞成那个干啥
<edison0354> ofan: 你的问题
<gebjgd> 可以吃了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 安全啊
<edison0354> ofan: 我跟syq啊，aron神马的聊天，他们那边都正常的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 安全啥？
<vic> ofan: 这个数字有啥用?我直接不带数字man也可以啊
<ofan> edison0354: 我跟别人聊也正常的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你是指防盗窃的安全还是防丢失的安全？
<edison0354> vic: man的类似目录的东西
<vic> o
<edison0354> vic: 每一块是特定的内容
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你连btrfs的功能都不知道。你还上个屁啊
<gebjgd> edison0354, snapshot
<vic> 有用kde的吗
<edison0354> gebjgd: 对我没用
<edison0354> gebjgd: 	对我有用的功能就是compress了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 太有用了。
<myke2> gebjgd: unstable叫做成熟啊
<wzlxx> wzlxx`: hello
<gebjgd> 公司用了有段日子了
<void1> gebjgd: 算你一天工作10个小时，完全不休息，那么每分钟也必须17行...
<void1> gebjgd: 太大话了...
<wzlxx`> 为啥都是两遍？
<gebjgd> 直接复制粘贴啊
<gebjgd> 修改
<gebjgd> 万行不是梦
<void1> 复制粘贴，那叫啥 *写* 代码
<void1> 话说即使复制粘贴，那一般也不可能
<gebjgd> void1, 我刚进公司的时候从早上8点做到晚上12点
<void1> 除非那个真的就是复制粘贴的活
<void1> gebjgd: 在公司的时间不代表自己在好好工作的时间
<zkwlx> 工作狂啊
 * microcai what??!?!?!??! 漫画里初春头上没花啊！！！！
<vic> 我觉的粘贴复制很省事,但是找错误更费时间  ,还不如自己写一遍
<gebjgd> 你自己写的代码就不出错了?
<zkwlx> 我一般重构的时候会用到cv大法
<vic> 自己写的出错 至少找的快点不是...别人写的,复制过来容易水土不服
<gebjgd> 你要是新手写的错误更多
<vic> 我用python,我傲娇
<edison0354> vic: 看我能不能把arch折腾上btrfs吧⋯⋯
<edison0354> vic: 我这几天已经没linux用了⋯⋯悲剧
<vic> edison0354: 可怜的孩....
<edison0354> vic: 所以现在只能用MAC了⋯⋯
<vic> edison0354: 靠
<edison0354> vic: 吼吼
<gebjgd> 鄙视
<edison0354> archboot，我都怀疑我能下下来这货不…⋯
<edison0354> 额，下的还挺快的
<vic> edison0354: 重装的话,可以选择btrfs不
<edison0354> vic: 老大，我还没用过arch啊
 * microcai 克隆炮姐是最最最恶心的实验了！！！
<edison0354> vic: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_on_Btrfs_root
<vic> edison0354: 呃,当我没说
<vic> edison0354: 反正不成熟不用
<edison0354> vic: 基本思路就是把btrfs mount出来，然后cd进去，pacman -r . 然后各种安装
<vic> edison0354: 友情提示,备份备份
<edison0354> vic: 早就格盘了哦
 * microcai 我终于知道为何初春不知道自己头上有花了！！！ 哈哈哈哈
 * edison0354 中国第一个大满贯单打冠军, 2011年6月3日47:00, 请记住这个日子……
<microcai> 因为她的发圈拿下来花就消失了，所以她看不到发圈上的花
<metbsd> arch没意思的
<gebjgd> 那啥有意思?
<metbsd> 主流linux?
 * microcai 没人鸟
 * microcai arch是非主流中的非主流
 * microcai google 翻译翻译日文，惨不忍睹啊！
 * microcai 得了，还是等神人翻译吧
 * microcai TNND , 上帝干嘛要创造那么多语言！！！ 一个汉语就够了
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍯ 
<rothsdad> 如何调整字体的清晰度呢？我的字体好模糊啊
<NoIE> ro
<NoIE> rothsdad: 右键单击桌面。
<scriptkids> 有人在gnome3下正常使用fcitx的么？不想用ibus了。
<scriptkids> 额。。刚才点错。对不起大家了。
<rothsdad> NoIE: 不好意思，我没有桌面，我用的是dwm
<microcai> scriptkids:  ... 你敢不用 ibus 就把你 KO 了
<metbsd> 为什么觉得ibus不好
<scriptkids> microcai: metbsd:我觉得ibus卡卡的。
<microcai> scriptkids: 错觉
<scriptkids> microcai: /怨念。。
<metbsd> 残念
<scriptkids> 再加上与原来一直用fcitx的词库都养好了。。
<microcai> scriptkids: fcitx-sunpinyin ?
<microcai> scriptkids:  ibus-sunpinyin 一样的
<myke2> microcai: 现在用2.6.38好还是2.6.39
<scriptkids> microcai: 好吧。。我试试。。
<microcai> scriptkids: 每天要按时往头上浇水
<microcai> myke2:  3.0好
<myke2> microcai: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 美女真多
<alvin_rxg> ？
<vic> ibuska
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这城市都是学生
<vic> ibus卡
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 二十岁左右的人很多
<vic> 貌似arch的排名还很高啊....
<vic> 不算是非主流中的非主流不啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 准备再泡个？
<scriptkids> microcai: 试了一下。。ibus-sunpinyin好多了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没钱没力气
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好多短装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 偷拍的好时机啊
<microcai> scriptkids: 注意每天要按时往头上浇水, 不然你头上的花会死掉的
<vic> 现在用小小输入法  感觉不错....可能唯一让开源斗士们不喜的是 闭源的
<zkwlx> 好多黑丝袜/__\
<scriptkids> microcai: 这个？什么意思啊？理解不动。。
<vic> 有什么办法 可以不用注销 就切换输入法平台啊
<scriptkids> vic关闭输入法。。然后环境变量重新设置一下。难道不可以么？
<microcai> scriptkids: 你就当一下初春好了嘛 :D
<microcai> vic: NVIDIA 闭源驱动很喜欢
<gebjgd> 鼻血喷涌了
<scriptkids> 学生愚钝。。不解其意。:-(
<vic> microcai: 我也喜欢闭源的n卡驱动...
 * void1 还在用scim
<vic> 貌似kde用kdm启动的话,在bashrc里设置环境变量没啥用...得在profile里设置 ..可是profile是kdm读取的把..
<scriptkids> vic：不是把？手动source ~/.bashrc有用么？
<vic> scriptkids: 试过好多次了,都不行,我现在就是在/etc/profile里设置,可是我感觉不太舒服....
<scriptkids> 在~/.bash_profile里边设置呢？
<lkb> 还有人啊？
<vic> 我是用zsh的...设置bash_profile有用吗
<scriptkids> vic:不懂。。只用过bash。。
<lkb> 都睡觉了？
<vic> scriptkids: 呵呵....其实想试试xprofile..可是貌似大概也许可能还是kdm读取的
<AndChat> test
<^k^> AndChat, ....  ㍘ 
<blueghost> vic:) 你用py的???
<gebjgd> 写.profile就行了
<blueghost> vic:) 你用py的???
<blueghost> vic:) py 的 dbus 怎么调用
<linsuxy> <^k^> AndChat, ....
<vic> blueghost: 高手大哥,你问的太高深了 待我放狗一番
<blueghost> ......
<vic> blueghost: http://www.kissuki.com/2010/09/%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8-dbus-python-%E5%BB%BA%E7%AB%8B%E5%8D%95%E5%AE%9E%E4%BE%8B%E8%BF%9B%E7%A8%8B/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用 dbus-python 建立单实例进程 « K.I.S.S. – 简单哲学
<vic> 不知道是不是你想要的
<iol> >g py dbus
<vic> blueghost: 你咋想起来用py了
<vic> gebjgd: 写.profile可以不用注销?
<blueghost> vic:) 如果你知道如何 用 py 调用 dbus, 招你
<vic> gebjgd: 招我??啥意思
<vic> gebjgd: 发错
<vic> blueghost: 招我还是找我?
<blueghost> 招你入我党
<vic> blueghost: 啥党?
<blueghost> 反动党, 差不多了再跟你细说
<vic> blueghost: 汗...冷汗
<vic> blueghost: 我早就说了,我是菜鸟....
<blueghost> vic:) 菜鸟就可以加入一个项目不好吗
<blueghost> vic:) 只是客户端, 传输, 处理, daemon 都负责了
<vic> blueghost: 菜鸟加入项目,你不苦恼吗?啥都不会,啥都问,好吧有你教的功夫 自己都干完了,要菜鸟干嘛
<blueghost> vic:) 客户端只是处理xml, 和逻辑上的dbus调用
<blueghost> vic:) 不是菜鸟也得问啊
<vic> blueghost: 我很懒,有时候好几天都不会动手写一行的   如果你的是非商业+不着急的.....那我可以打个酱油
<blueghost> vic:) 我会跟你说,接口是什么. xml 的格式. 然后根据不同的网络服务设计 特定的应用
<blueghost> vic:) 没问题, 现在还不是时候, 先预定先
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我预定了一个 成员
<vic> blueghost: 啥项目?非商业?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> vic:) 开源的
<vic> py写客户端的界面?
<blueghost> vic:) 明天详细 跟你说我的项目.
<vic> 最好弄个文档 来 .. 如果不怕我拖后腿,那算我一个
<blueghost> vic:) 差不多,不过需要处理一下特定服务的扩展数据
<blueghost> vic:) 会有的
<iol> blueghost: 拉壮丁？
<vic> blueghost: 说话了,不怕拖后腿算我一个,如果怕的话,那我还是围观好了.....
<blueghost> vic:) 基本的原理就是, 底层的处理, 数据的传输 都在 daemon 里完成. 特定的扩展在客户端中实现. 客户端唯一处理的是 xml 数据
<vic> hoho 用py处理xml很嗨
<blueghost> vic:) 客户端可以 实现 google 日历, 财经数据, blog
<vic> blueghost: 汗..大杂烩
<blueghost> vic:) py有数据结构的吗
<blueghost> vic:) 类似于 c 的 struct
<blueghost> vic:) 如果有的话, 弄个 lib , 封装 xml 数据
<vic> 可以用字典代替把....
<vic> 直接用类把
<vic> 怎么说py也算一个oop啊
<gebjgd> 白花花的大腿啊
<blueghost> vic:) 就是我用 c++弄一个类库, 由py import, 我封装的结构, 在py中可以存取的吗
<vic> 可以
<blueghost> vic:) 那就好
<vic> 不过得在C++里做些 能让py认识的处理
<gebjgd> 不会py的路过
<blueghost> vic:) 那到时再说. 现在我忙着做好底层. 明天在跟你细说
<gebjgd> 想吃烧烤
<vic> 嗯,明天白天在,晚上夜班...后天的把...最好是有个条理清晰的文档看.....只有往里填代码那是最好了  哈哈..不用考虑其他
<gebjgd> 想泡白人妹子
<blueghost> vic:) 好吧
<gebjgd> 想开宝马
<blueghost> vic:) 最好先 看 py 的dbus, 因为我的 都是基于 dbus 的
<vic> 买个自行车,前面贴个宝马  不就开了
<vic> blueghost: ok,我研究一下
<blueghost> vic:) 知道怎么 py dbus 了, 很容易做第一个例子
<gebjgd> vic, 攒钱中
<vic> blueghost: 主要是对dbus不熟悉 ....
<vic> gebjgd: 鄙视有钱人, 俺还没房子呢
<gebjgd> vic, 买房子干嘛?租的就行了
<iol> 买不起也租不起
<gebjgd> 这年月买房太不理智了
<vic> 唉.不买房灭人嫁给我啊
<gebjgd> iol, 那就合租
<blueghost> vic:) 也很简单的, 就是知道怎么链接一个dbus service,如何调用函数就好
<vic> 又不想找个富婆
<iol> 没办法啊，年纪大了。
<vic> blueghost: 嗯.知道了...先去了解一下
<blueghost> vic:) 如果要 py import一个c++类, c++该做什么处理
<gebjgd> vic, 已经骗到手的，表示压力不大
<vic> include pyobject..然后把要在py中调用的数据转换成pyobject
<blueghost> vic:) 好的, 我去google看看
<gebjgd> vic, .profile要重启x的
<vic> gebjgd: 我是想不重启x 就可以切换输入法平台
<gebjgd> 没实验过。一直fcitx
<iol> 我用云输入法，很欢乐。
<gebjgd> 云输入法?
<gebjgd> 没网络咋办?
<iol> gebjgd: 没网络的时候就用本地的。
<gebjgd> 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 老婆在做晚饭
<gebjgd> 人生如此。夫复何求啊?
<iol> 人生淫家
<gebjgd> 。。。。。
<iol> 当年要是珍惜妹子，估计也有人给我做晚饭了。
<gebjgd> 我就泡了一个妹子。直接搞定
<gebjgd> 有远见啊
<iol> gebjgd: 你妹子赚了，睡了个处男。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amazon.de 上怎么经常是长篇大论的评论呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要买什么
<alvin_rxg> taschenrechner
<metbsd> 有人用过科学linux吗
<mugebjgd> 我国内带来的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我的坏了……
<mugebjgd> 哦。。。。
<mugebjgd> 从中国人手里买个就是了
<mugebjgd> 便宜的很
<alvin_rxg> 找不到哇
<mugebjgd> dolc
<alvin_rxg> 帖子挂了几天了，没人鸟
<mugebjgd> eeeee
<mugebjgd> 这边贵么
<alvin_rxg> casio 991es 23€
<mugebjgd> 我草
<alvin_rxg> amazon.de 23€.   ebay 30€ + 邮费..
<mugebjgd> 贵死
<alvin_rxg> 991 国内卖100多块
<mugebjgd> 是普通的科学计算器么
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<mugebjgd> 就一行的?
<mugebjgd> 好贵
<alvin_rxg> 不是一行，多行现实的
<alvin_rxg> 不是一行，多行显示的
<aaronyy> 不能用手机代替？
<alvin_rxg> 除了编程
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 考试你用手机……
<mugebjgd> 那么牛逼?
<aaronyy> 哦
<mugebjgd> 我的那个就是一行的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你不会不知道 fx 991es 吧？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你是哪个型号的？
<mugebjgd> 显然不知道
<mugebjgd> truly的
<mugebjgd> 你要是需要。送你完了
<alvin_rxg> 稍微早点的都是两行，上边一行输入表达式，下边一行是结果。现在一般都买多行了，可以显示分式之类的
<mugebjgd> 你出邮费
<alvin_rxg> 是输表达式的吗？
<mugebjgd> 什么表达式?
<alvin_rxg> 多行不多行无所谓，但要表达式输入，不然速度慢
<mugebjgd> 我看下
<mugebjgd> 型号啥的
<mugebjgd> 还多行的。那么先进
<mugebjgd> 我都没听说过
<alvin_rxg> 就是输入模式是这样的： sin(45°)+cos(𝛑/2) 之类的
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 就是输入模式是这样的： sin(45°)+cos(𝛑/2) 之类的 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://www.amazon.de/Casio-FX991ES-FX-991ES-wissenschaftlicher-Taschenrechner/dp/B0009FHRPW/ref=sr_1_1?s=officeproduct&ie=UTF8&qid=1307209100&sr=1-1  看看图
<alvin_rxg> 两行够了，4行不需要。我只要能输表达式就好
<aaronyy> 这个价格也不算贵阿
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 能省就省
<mugebjgd> truly sc107a
<aaronyy> 都免运费了
<mugebjgd> 单行。很老的
<aaronyy> 不可能有更便宜的了吧
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 这跟我以前在国内用的一样，因为不能输表达式，有些东东要敲半天……
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 嫩也德国？
<aaronyy> 不是
<mugebjgd> 我都没见过多行的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你们学校别的人应该有的吧……
<alvin_rxg> 貌似最好就买到那些了，再好的就是 可编程了，学校不允许的
<mugebjgd> 应该有吧
<alvin_rxg> 对我来说已经很好了，我双行就够了，它4行的
<aaronyy> 有表达式的要多打一个括弧吧？
<mugebjgd> 我们系的都没有用那个的
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: 简单的说，差不多
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 上课的时候，很多人拿 991的……
<iol> 多年以后，我孙子问我，“爷爷，当年李娜捧起第一座大满贯奖杯是在哪一天啊”。我会对他说，“2011年根据相关法律法规和政策，部分结果未予显示”。
<iol> 这个太搞了
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> 我都没听说过这东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 确实不错的计算器
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你天天在家不憋得的慌？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视中？
<alvin_rxg> 游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥游戏？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又是那2个无聊的？
<alvin_rxg> teeworlds && urbanterror
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你就知道浪费时间
<guong> 中华人民共和国网络审查  维基百科，自由的百科全书 审查制度 区域 阿尔及利亚 澳洲 不丹 加拿大 中华人民共和国 中华民国 东德 法国 德国 印度 伊朗 爱尔兰 緬甸 巴基斯坦 新加坡 南亚 苏联 泰国 英国 美国  媒体 广告 书籍 禁映电影 (禁片|re-edited) 网络 音乐 动画 电脑游戏  其他 自我审查 焚燒書籍 内容检查软件 商业检查制åº
<guong> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86458
<gebjgd> guong, 乱码
<guong> 只是想看看你的防火墙阻止本贴
<guong> i'm not chinese as you see
<gebjgd> guong, 我又不在中国
<guong> :(
<blueghost> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-05-27/130026482_37.html
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 注意了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 吃过臭豆腐吗
<knownbad> 这好似问中国人有没吃过米饭
<alvin_rxg> ..
<knownbad> 如问有没见过稻子还合理。
<knownbad> 但听说国内的臭豆腐很多不卫生？
<knownbad> 我还是吃了，老婆有时喜欢。
<knownbad> 我殉情好了
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 不是该表扬我的吗？
<knownbad> 湖北经常有长沙臭豆腐的。
<alvin_rxg> 安啦，都没人了
<^k^>  06:09
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干吗呢
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 骗子
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-05
<metbsd> good morning room
<MeaCulpa> Urban Terror 客户端有一个G啊，怪不得Gentoo自己的ebuild下不下来
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 游戏就没个小的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... 那个，本来是Q3的一个mod, quake引擎游戏都不大啊...
<MeaCulpa> 大概室外贴图多了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 昨天试了一下BOSE的耳机，隔音效果相当好，专为飞机上用的
<MeaCulpa> 耳机这种东西...
<MeaCulpa> 假共鸣，伤大脑
<MeaCulpa> 干，怎么突然FF挑出来个电信天翼的广告
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cbcd8ebjw1dhrei8v51rj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看那胖子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/06/04/wednesday-night.html
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 俄罗斯人 http://jandan.net/2011/06/04/buried-himself.html
<MeaCulpa> 我没去过夜店
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯傻X
<Evanescence> test http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com
<MeaCulpa> 你知道，过把瘾里面往没水的游泳池里跳水的段子，就是引用俄罗斯傻X的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你的门户？不错
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩,模仿别人的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence 我有两张Cd...
<MeaCulpa> 那张Fallen, 长期在我车里
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你多大了？有车。。。恩，我的还在CD机你
<Evanescence> 你-》里
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ... 31
<MeaCulpa> 上海打口碟据点越来越少...
<MeaCulpa> 以后估计买不到了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.com/QuietComfort%C2%AE-15-Acoustic-Noise-Cancelling%C2%AE/dp/B002M38I2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307232787&sr=8-1
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯，好年纪
<freeflying> 这个东西在成田机场居然卖35000Yen
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我们小地方，一直不明白 打口是什么？
<freeflying> Evanescence: 再小的地方曾经也有过这东西卖的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 海关在查封洋垃圾的时候，在CD上大个洞，或者卡一下，销毁，但是还能听
<Evanescence> freeflying: 难道是类似盗版？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你是从什么渠道获得CD的？难道下载？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 明白了
<freeflying> Evanescence: 可以理解成20年前的盗版
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 洋垃圾有正版也有盗版
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 自己刻录，在朋友家的刻录机上
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 质量绝对比国内正版好
<MeaCulpa> 其实我也奇怪，如果是正版，为啥要走私进来，国外那么贵
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这样啊，现在绝种了？为什么？既然这么好怎么就没了？
<Evanescence> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 也可能是尾货，天知道
<Evanescence> 额，。。。反正听着耳朵喜欢就好
<MeaCulpa> 国外查的严格了，国内么，生意被寡头垄断了
<MeaCulpa> 对，音乐的价值是内容不是载体
<Evanescence> 商业果然是巨可怕的，
<MeaCulpa> 国内前几年生意被寡头垄断了，海关的关系都被少数人垄断，上海海关没这个了，广东还有
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我有机会也去买几张收藏，打口的
<MeaCulpa> 以前有一些盲流5块钱乱卖好东西的，现在都流向专做这个的人手里，知道啥卖的好，贵了
<MeaCulpa> 我大概有几十张，从小买的
<MeaCulpa> 我曾进5块买进，250块卖出
<MeaCulpa> 1x年前
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你都买了哪些乐队的？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩，那个时候的确是的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 啥都有，主要是摇滚乐，早年以Hardrock和Heavy Matel为主，现在以Gothic为主，前者死翘翘了
<MeaCulpa> 很多人那这个当成大英百科，放在家里充门面的
<MeaCulpa> 我就卖给他们赚钱
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 大英百科，有意思
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 不知道涅磐属于哪个类的，我看过一个文本，写柯本的，写的不错，
<Evanescence> 好像叫什么的一代
<metbsd> you ren yong scientific linux ma
<MeaCulpa> Nirvana? Grunge
<metbsd> no, scientific
<Evanescence> 以前试过听听重金属的，结果实在受不了在看书的时候在电脑上放这个音乐
<MeaCulpa> 摇滚分类学会引来口水...少说为妙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: nirvana
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在拿打口磁带也没工具放了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这样啊 ，我不是很懂，记得nirvana是很早的一个摇滚
<Evanescence> roylez: 我还有一个很好的随身听，嘿嘿，
<Evanescence> roylez: 在初中的时候向别人买的，很不错的一个
<roylez> Evanescence: 找地方埋了，50年后让你孙子挖出来，值不少
<Evanescence> roylez: 呵呵，说不定像第一台个人电脑一样值钱，如果以后只有一个的话
<roylez> Evanescence: 顺便埋一些红歌的磁带，还有当下最红的人的专辑，最好也有李大师的轮子桩法，这都是将来的抢手货
<MeaCulpa> nirvana 就是我5rmb->250
<MeaCulpa> Koban死了，在中国就有点名气了，有钱人就来买了
<MeaCulpa> 可悲
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 像那个谁？画向日葵的那个，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/B7oK9GIT/medium.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个确实值不少吧。她红起来，真是磁带退市的时候，能有一盘磁带很少见了
<Evanescence> roylez: 是的，磁带还是没有碟好啊。。。
<freeflying> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/144827.htmhttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/144827.htm
<freeflying> 这个是不是也太NC了
<roylez> 必须的
<myke2> debian只有iceweasel
<myke2> RavenChan: 昨天题目有analyse了么
<Evanescence> 怎么向一个群组里添加一个用户？
<Evanescence> usermod ?
<lofwind> freeflying: 页面不存在
<Evanescence> lofwind: 他是两个重复url链接在一起了
<lofwind> 哦，打开了。
<myke2> Evanescence: gpasswd --add user group
<Evanescence> myke2: thanks
<MeaCulpa> 玩儿子去咯
<winger> 国内还有活的irc server没
<alpha080> you
<alpha080> 263
<alpha080> 还有私人的
<winger> 哦
<winger> 263的？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助！ubuntu11.04无法安装xp下共享的hp1010打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334066 操作系统：ubuntu11.04想要连接局域网中ＸＰ系统里的HP1010打印机，在使用ubuntu9.04时，连接很顺利 如：使用“工作组”+“／”+“xp计算机IP地址”+“／”+“打印机名”字符串。 可是在ubuntu11.04打开自带的打印管理器，跟9.0 ...
<cuihao> = = 我的systemd挂了，有人用这玩意儿吗？
<alpha080> cuihao: microcai用，你到gentoo-cn问问吧
<cuihao> 哦
<cuihao> 搜索到相似问题...也许是arch软件包不太匹配...
<Guest9393> 大家好，debian的 声卡驱动怎么安装阿 ？没有声音
<samul> 谁能给解释一下gauss-newton算法?
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍡ 
<fillayu> hi, everybody
<lemonhall> samul: 那是什么？高斯牛顿算法？耳熟
<MaskRay> soiamso: 请教一个 haskell 问题
<soiamso> MaskRay: 什么问题？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这是我读论文写的 2-3 finger tree 代码，还是不大理解 functional dependency：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400876/
<MaskRay> soiamso: 如果把 class Monoid v => Measured v a | a -> v where 中的 | a -> v 去掉就好了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 必须实现一个 a -> v 的函数？
<soiamso> MaskRay:  为什么要去掉？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不去掉就无法编译通过，不知道為什麼，functional dependency 还是不是很理解
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也就是这个typeclass 里面 必须有 一个函数类型是 a -> v 如果没有实现这个函数编译报错
<soiamso> MaskRay: 只要你定义instance 的时候 有定义 measure 就可以了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那为什么加上 | a -> v 就无法编译通过了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你发的代码没有通过编译吗？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你也粘贴上没有通过的message
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没有，提示 instance [incoherent] Monoid v => Measured v (Node v a) 和  instance [incoherent] Num a => Measured (Sum a) a 冲突
<MaskRay> soiamso: 编译信息：here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400880/
<snoop_fy> win下的zip在我linux下解压都是乱码，悲剧啊，肿么办啊？
<johann> 我也等这个解决方法，我的rar也是这样的
<roylez> snoop_fy: 7z x
<soiamso> MaskRay: Sum 是哪里来的 constructor ?
<roylez> snoop_fy: 7z记得默认是转utf-8的
<snoop_fy> roylez: 试了，貌似不行。。
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 可以改名字，有软件
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 我试试
<soiamso> snoop_fy: zip 没有文件名的编码标准
<MaskRay> soiamso: Data.Monoid 的
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 不行啊，能不能具体点？我解压成一堆乱码后，根本没法操作。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 拿这个做测试用的
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 貌似可以了，用7z解压出来可以直接用文件管理器改名字
<soiamso> snoop_fy: google 文件名 修改 编码 批量 linux
<soiamso> MaskRay: 搞得这么深入了？
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 我不知道这是不是编码的问题，反正就几个文件，手工改一下名字就是了
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 因为convmv没改成功。。
<soiamso> snoop_fy: gb18030 ?
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 我是从gbk转utf8
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 貌似不好使，无所谓了，反正现在解压OK了
<MaskRay> soiamso: rwh 看了一些，例子都不太明白，就打算直接看模块源代码了，正好对数据结构感兴趣，就看些 Data.Map Data.FingerTree 之类的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 如果不用 a ->v 就能通过吧？
<jiero> Guest9393: 不知道，一般不需要安装驱动——我从来不会装。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，不用能通过；而且用的话必须加上 UndecidableInstances
<soiamso> MaskRay: Sum 不是一个constructor 哦
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，我错了，是个 newtype
<^k^> 新⇨ 深度PK版 • 微软要把nv收了？？。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334069 刚刚看到的…… 微软与NVIDIA达成收购协议 来自信息周刊的报道，有消息微软已经与NVIDIA达成相关收购协议，并对第三方收购做出限制。 根据美国证券交易委员会提供的申请审查结果，这项交易将使微软获得优先收购权，整个交易额大约为34亿美 ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 是阿， 我搞错了
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/latest/html/libraries/base/src/Data-Monoid.html#Sum
<^k^> ⇪ title: Data/Monoid.hs
<soiamso> MaskRay:  Sum a  是 monoid 的一个instance , 你在instance Monoid v => Measured v (Node v a) 这里重复了定义
<soiamso> MaskRay: 但是你的 node  怎样跟 Num 扯上关系了？
<MaskRay> soiamso: instance Monoid v => Measured v (Node v a) 怎么了？
<soiamso> MaskRay:  v 是 monoid 的一个 instance ,  Sum 阿
<soiamso> MaskRay:  v 是 monoid 的一个 instance ,  Sum a 也是
<MaskRay> soiamso: FingerTree v a 和 Node v a 中的 a 是树中的关键字；v 是个 Monoid 的 instance，用来存放子树的信息和
<soiamso> MaskRay: 但是 v 比Sum a 覆盖的范围更广
<soiamso> MaskRay: Node v a 是 Num 的 instance 吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 最后四行涉及到 Sum 的是测试用的，前面的代码和 Sum Num 都没关系的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没有最后那两个函数的话，能通过吧
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，能通过
<void1> 最近的gfw太过分了...
<lxcombox> 怎么？
<jiero> 没有人袭击过gfw？
<lxcombox> FBX不是武大演讲时被砸吗
<jiero> 神了，现在有忍者神龟3d游戏了 http://ztm.x10hosting.com/ta/download.htm
<jiero> lxcombox: 打人？我说拆墙。
<lxcombox> 这个……出门全靠VPN SSH 代理 IP6吧，技术手段能拆吗？
<jiero> 用技术》搜索，然后物理清理。
<MaskRay> myke2: 是否参加 ipsc
<myke3> 请教awesome使用者
<myke3> 如何设置tag不同的layout
<roylez>     { name = "朱雀",  layout = layouts[1], mwfact = 0.7 },
<myke3> roylez: 能不能用for循环?
<MaskRay> myke3: 是否参加 ipsc
<myke3> MaskRay: 不懂
<roylez> myke3: 不要问我，lua我不熟
<MaskRay> myke3: Internet Problem Solving Contest
<myke3> MaskRay: 什么时候
<MaskRay> myke3: 今天 18:00~23:00
<MaskRay> myke3: 比昨天的好多了
<myke3> MaskRay: 那就算了
<roylez> MaskRay: 你ping google多少？
<MaskRay> roylez: ttl=40 time=282 ms
<roylez> MaskRay: nnnd，ping baidu 30ms，ping google 600ms
<myke3> roylez: 这里google重置的很利害
<roylez> 没法过了
<MaskRay> roylez: ttl=49 time=43.0 ms
<myke3> roylez: 什么grub都会被重置的，无语
<myke3> roylez: 还有debian
<myke3> MaskRay: apt什么比较弱?
<MaskRay> myke3: 没颜色，不能同时开多个装包
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 颜色干什么的
<MaskRay> myke3: 有没有 portage 的 world 功能，就是我明确安装的包（而不是其他包的依赖）
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 中国移动宽带连接问题，望高手指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334082 我用的是校园网—中国移动宽带连接，用的是客户端然后在win7下用时只要在本地连接里配置IP等信息就行了。但是在ubuntu里无法上网,求救！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 moshang34 — 2011-06-05 11:21
<myke3> MaskRay: base?
<myke3> MaskRay: world不是所有软件吧我记得?
<MaskRay> myke3: 明确安装的包（而不是其他包的依赖）
<myke3> MaskRay: 我知道可以识别, 不清楚能否参与类似reinstall的运算
<jiero> 那个用ioquake3的忍者神龟的游戏太恶心了。。。
<jiero> 或者说搞笑
<myke3> jiero: debianer
<jiero> myke3: 我拼你的名字4次都打错了。。；
<myke3> jiero: aptitude能重新安装所有我手动安装的包吗?
<jiero> 应该不能。
<jiero> 没有来源
<missing> myke3: 新立得可以
<jiero> 。。。
<myke3> jiero: 可以写脚本枚举所有的auto么
<scriptkids> gnome-shell 的窗口管理器是什么啊？
<myke3> gnome-shell就是wm
<jiero> myke3: 我不知道。
<scriptkids> myke3我这里这两天长出现就是窗口不能控制的情况。。然后使用mutter --replace才行。
<myke3> scriptkids: 我不用gnome3的
<roylez> scriptkids: id不错
<myke3> roylez: lua的语法太奇怪了
<myke3> roylez: { a, b, c } 竟然可以和 a 在同一个参数使用
<roylez> myke3: 我已经上subtle了，只不过一直懒得把配置全部弄好
<myke3> roylez: subtle?
<roylez> myke3: ruby写配置的
<myke3> MaskRay: 不过arch好像也没world
<myke3> MaskRay: 好像pacman也不带coloring
<MaskRay> myke3: portage 也有缺陷，就是计算依赖太慢了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还是不知道什么原因有冲突
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我也是。。
<aaronyy> funtoo是不是不错阿？
<myke2> MaskRay: deb似乎有办法做你说的world
<myke2> MaskRay: 英文我没看懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下/msg dpkg aptitude clone
<Evanescence> 那几种文件系统比较好而且快？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我man aptitude
<MaskRay> myke2: 我没有 aptitude..
<microcai> Evanescence: ext4
<microcai> Evanescence:  tmpfs 是最快的文件系统。
<Evanescence> microcai: reiserfs呢？
<MaskRay> bitlbee 有人用过 gtalk 的群聊吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 刚才那个是在freenode里面做的
<microcai> Evanescence:  4 or 3 ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个/msg
<Evanescence> microcai: tmpfs适合给服务器目录做吗？比如/var
<MaskRay> myke2: dpkg 没反应
<microcai> Evanescence:  /tmp /var/tmp /var/run /run /var/lock  适合用 tmpfs
<Evanescence> microcai: 也就是说/var不太适合？明白
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 用过gtalk的群聊，但是不争么好，因为几乎没人
<microcai> Evanescence:  irc 就好了嘛
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 临时性的
<myke2> MaskRay: 算了吧, 你说的可以做到, 要写一个简单的脚本
<alpha080> 还好吧。。。kindle跟vimcn挺多人的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我对脚本不熟悉, 但是这个功能应该可以做到吧:
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 你用来干嘛的？
<alpha080> 就是没啥好友
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 晚上参加 ipsc 用
<myke2> MaskRay: 截取一行第三个字符是A的行, 然后从第5个字符开始截取一个word
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 算了说服对方用 irc
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 对了你说的那个bitlbee我用过，当时成功了，但是用起来没有irssi或者weechat舒服啊，等待weechat假如jabbar的其他协议
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: 不需要这么麻烦, 看到aptitude可以格式化输出
<MaskRay> myke2: grep '^..A' | cut -c5- | cut -d' ' -f 1
<microcai> Evanescence:  weechat 可以用 gtalk 的
<Evanescence> microcai: 真的吗？我搜索下
<Evanescence> microcai: 用插件？
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个简洁的表达 aptitude search '~i!~M'
<myke2> MaskRay: 求出所有非自动安装的
<myke2> MaskRay: #debian里面人告诉的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 怎么在终端下打开myeclipse http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334088 我在/usr/bin里写个shell Code: #!/bin/sh           export MYECLIPSE_HOME="/home/yujie/Genuitec/MyEclipse 9"           $MYECLIPSE_HOME/myeclipse $* 这脚本有错? 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2011-06-05 12:10
<myke2> MaskRay: 我查了下, aptitude在search定义了自己的regexpr
<myke2> MaskRay: 没办法, 中文资料落后了
<myke2> MaskRay: 官方网站写english是version 2, 中文的还是v1
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你瞧不起中文么~~~~~~~
<Evanescence> microcai: 我下载了jabber。py插件，但是不知道怎么设置
<myke2> dreamysirc: ?
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我说debian上的中文资料落后了
<myke2> dreamysirc: ......
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chapter 2. Debian package management
<myke2> MaskRay: 2.2.7. The aptitude regex formula
<dreamysirc> myke2: 说错了，你代替debian wiki瞧不起中文么~~~~~~
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下是否有你说的那些
<myke2> dreamysirc: ...... 那个是先有英文后来再翻译的好不
<myke2> dreamysirc: 你想搞中文的话你可以去翻译啊
<dreamysirc> myke2: 那么，你代替翻译小瞧中文~~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 您是否正常?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 因为我现在很无聊啊~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> myke2: 大哥，无聊怎么办？
<myke2> MaskRay: match installed packages without A-mark (administrator selected package) ~i!~M
<dreamysirc> 真不知道osd lyrics什么时候才能正常，最近为啥老是下载不了歌词？
<myke2> 不知道為什麼iceweasel比ff更容易被重置, 还是english的问题?
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我开始使用CHROME插件的方式改造豆瓣电台了，现在先想加两个功能，一个可保存的播放列表，另外一个是桌面OSD提醒
<vic> libwps  这个包让WPS情何以堪啊
<chenxunlin> dd
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/05/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 , . 12:45:29
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 怎么在weechat你登录bitlbee的？
 * microcai 我终于明白为何星球大战里的克隆人打机器人那么牛逼，打反叛军缺不堪一击了。因为他们不能违背上级命令，但是有打不准的自主权，有打败仗的自主权。
<soiamso> microcai: springrts 玩过不？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我用 erc 的，为了方便所以用 bitlbee
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我也在尝试bitlbee
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 要登录bitlbee首先要 /connect localhost ?
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 先 bitlbee -D 启动 daemon
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我是forkdaemo模式，现在在localhost下登录了，剩下的就是注册帐号了
<microcai> 就像炮姐的妹妹自己都称呼自己为实验动物，让炮姐深度无语...........
 * microcai 看魔法禁书最伤心的事情就是炮姐妹妹了，一万多条鲜活的生命啊
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 求gnome3主题修改资料。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334092 一直对gnome的主题结构不了解，哪改鼠标，哪改图标，还有窗口组件等等，现在唯一能改的就是/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme 里的。各位平时潜水的、灌水的前辈 ，给点帮助吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-06-05 12:59
<myke2> 这年头怎么这么多人喜欢gnome2
<myke2> gnome3
<touparx`> gnome3是趋势
<MaskRay> 这年头怎么这么多人喜欢ubuntu
<MaskRay> 这年头怎么这么多人喜欢mac os x
<touparx`> 喜欢的都是浮云
<touparx`> 过几天就变了
<chenxunlin> 浮云，呵呵变来变去的啊
<msdefy> 这么多人
<msdefy> 怎么和大家聊天呢
<touparx`> 想怎么聊就怎么聊
<msdefy> ^_^，来了一个人
<msdefy> 我看右边有那么多列表呢
<msdefy> 都在线吗？
<touparx`> 在线或者挂机
<touparx`> 这个时候应该都在午睡吧
<msdefy> 恩
<Faaarmer> 大多都是挂机的吧
<msdefy> 挂这个有什么用吗
<msdefy> 挂机的话，一定要打开这个页面吧？
<touparx`> 跟qq一样，挂着玩
<msdefy> 我是通过这个网址上来的http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Faaarmer> 没啥用，寂寞的呗，就好像有些人一个人在家的时候喜欢把电视机开着——虽然不看
<touparx`> 很多终端软件都可以上irc的，比如irssi，etc之类的
<msdefy> 大家也是吗
<msdefy> 还是有什么软件可以
<touparx`> msdefy: web登陆irc不是主流
<touparx`> msdefy: 你什么平台？win or linux？
<msdefy> 就用的ubuntu11.04
<touparx`> 那就xchat吧
<touparx`> 如果用kde还有kvirc之类的
<msdefy> 那我搜一下这软件
<msdefy> 软件中心就有吧？
<touparx`> 嗯
<msdefy> 有两个，一个是xchat irc和xchat gnome irc chat
<msdefy> 第二个吗？
<touparx`> 不知道gnome怎么分的，你随便装一个试试，不行，再弄第二个
<msdefy> 你用的什么系统
<touparx`> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/IRC%E5%9C%A8xChat%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<touparx`> gentoo
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Evanescence> 奇怪浏览器怎么都登录不了Gmail，但是mutt一下子就登录了，纠结。。。
<touparx`> Evanescence: 嗯，我这边gmail也要刷好大一会而
<msdefy> 连接网络列表里没有ubuntu
<touparx`> Evanescence: google也是经常假死
<pointer> 大家好~
<pointer> 我换成chromium了……
<Evanescence> 简直就是悲剧，我又要开始备份Gmail了，。。。。以前这样的时候就备份过一次
<touparx`> msdefy: 那就添加一个吧
<msdefy> 怎么添加呀
<touparx`> Evanescence: 我一直用mutt pop下来备份
<touparx`> msdefy: 右边有添加两个字，就那儿
<Evanescence> touparx`: 我是一个命令备份的，或者getmail，但是现在的getmail配置好像错误，所以用命令备份了
<Evanescence> touparx`: 你pop是怎么设置的？能贴下pop的部分吗？muttrc
<msdefy> 可是主机填什么呀
<touparx`> Evanescence: 我用fetchmail
<Evanescence> touparx`: fetchmail也挺不错的，感觉两个应该差不多
<touparx`> msdefy: 图下面有字的
<gaia> d
<touparx`> msdefy: 先看看那个说明
 * microcai 原来那个牛逼的卫星是 index 破坏掉的啊
<chenxunlin> 我上次为了发一个重要邮件，发一个gmail用了半个小时，想吐血啊
<touparx`> Evanescence: 据说getmail是因为fetchmail有缺点才开发的
<Evanescence> touparx`: 这就不清楚了，不过在getmail列表里也看到很多怪问题，尤其是在Gmail的处理上
<microcai> chenxunlin: 自己搭建 sendmail 发送邮件。 gmail 我只用来收件，发送都是用的自己搭建的 sendmail
<Faaarmer> 为什么非得用gmail，其它的yahoo，hotmail就不行吗？
<Evanescence> microcai: 处理就用procmail？抓取用getmail？
<touparx`> Evanescence: 感觉还好，用fetchmail还没碰上过网上说的一些问题
<dreamysirc> microcai: 好主意啊，我怎么没想到
<Evanescence> touparx`: 我是经常会订阅邮件列表，其实我是没碰到，就是看到别人有特别需要
<touparx`> Evanescence: 我gmail也是邮件列表
<aaronyy> Evanescence, 自己发容易被分类成spam吧，因为spf
<touparx`> Evanescence: 用的居多
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 不会啊，我经常混邮件列表的，mutt，getmail，awesome，linux，等等
<Evanescence> Gmail又悲剧了，半路上不动了，我新注册的IRC OFTC 帐号还在上面，就是找不到，
<touparx`> Evanescence: 说起awesome，有没有什么办法把笔记本的fn+key用起来？
<chenxunlin> 自己搭建 sendmail 发送邮件。 gmail 我只用来收件，发送都是用的自己搭建的 sendmail　这个不会真的不会
<touparx`> Evanescence: 在fluxbox比较好处理，awesome怎么弄的？
<Evanescence> touparx`: 以前好像见过，人家说是IBM机子的，有一颗特别的件，所以可以用什么命令抓取到按键的代码xa88什么的
<alpha080> Is there Social Desktop provider other than openDesktop in KDE?
<aaronyy> Evanescence, 而且gmail发的有dkim的
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 什么是dkim啊？
<dreamysirc> touparx`: FN的hotkey可以，要是直接fn+key的不行
<aaronyy> Evanescence, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DomainKeys_Identified_Mail
<touparx`> dreamysirc: 怎么个弄法？
<aaronyy> hotmail的spf是soft fail
<aaronyy> 所以自己发也不是很好
<dreamysirc> touparx`: 我一般都是fn+hotkey，你去查查你的fn hotkey是多少就行了
<touparx`> dreamysirc: 就是fn+hotkey
<aaronyy> 如果自己的domain还好吧
<touparx`> dreamysirc: 那个有了，我在fluxbox下就可以的，awesome怎么配置啊？
<dreamysirc> touparx`: 你有一个，你惨遭awesome配置不久行了，你可以先在space跟meta的键是终端吧，换成fn+hotkey试试就明白了，下面都是画葫芦了
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 不清楚，不过我认识的网上的人大多用Gmail，所以感觉不到什么
<lizhi> 终于进来了
<lizhi> 又
<aaronyy> 自己发就是比较容易被分成spam
<dreamysirc> lizhi: 哦，兄弟难道是被kick出去的？
<aaronyy> 也不是一定阿，因为是评分的
<lizhi> 我是刚才那个msdefy
<aaronyy> 如果dkim和spf都不符合，比较容易被分成spam
<touparx`> dreamysirc: 我再试试，上次好像弄过，不过没成功
<dreamysirc> lizhi: 看你神色非凡，来件银麟胸甲不？
<lizhi> 不是，刚才用的是网页登录的，在ubuntu论坛入口，现在是xchat
<myke2> jiero: 混用了sid experimental
<lizhi> 进来之前看聊天室，哇，这么多的聊天室
<Faaarmer> 就是中文的聊天室比较少
<lizhi> 》dreamysirc银麟胸甲
<lizhi> 这些聊天室是怎么建立起来的呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 谁可以教我ubuntu 系统基础呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334097 我以前是用windows 系统，才初始 用ubuntu系统，现在发现这个和XP完全不一样，连装个QQ都不会装，浏览器在哪都不知道，我是是8。04版的，谁可以教我下基础 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiongbangqing — 2011-06-05 13:40
<Faaarmer> 向服务器提交申请就能建channel，简单是挺简单的
<lizhi> ^k^这个链接是怎么直接发过来的？？
<lizhi> 我才进聊天室，还不太会用这东东
<lizhi> 不过？
<Faaarmer> 网上随便搜一下irc的教程，挺多的。
<lizhi> 我是逛论坛的时候随便点进来的
<lizhi> 还真不知道这里边还有这么多的聊天室
<jiero> 什么。
<Faaarmer> 咱国内还是用QQ的多
<jiero> myke2: 什么？你也是debian？
<jiero> Faaarmer: IRC不好被控制。
<flay> 请问xp下如何指定无法访问的网站走vpn，能正常访问的不走vpn？主要是流量太少
<jiero> Faaarmer: 国内商业氛围浓厚越商业发达的用Linux的越少。
<hoxily> lizhi: http://www.irchelp.org/
<lizhi> 我是现在才开始正式用ubuntu的
<lizhi> 把win7卸了，只留个xp装专业软件用
<myke2> jiero: 刚开始用
<pointer> http://www.techweb.com.cn/internet/2011-06-03/1045835.shtml 新浪进军美国………………
<soiamso> flay: 基本不可能，要搞 路由表
<flay> 是啊 要指定路由表
<chenxunlin> 券商里面的行情现在好像都快开始走Ｗindows了
<flay> 一个月500M 流量有点少
<lizhi> hoxily==都是英文的，我在看百度百科的介绍呢
<jiero> myke2: 一般不混用。
<jiero> myke2: 你直接玩Sid罢～
<myke2> jiero: 不知道他算法是怎么做的
<myke2> jiero: 有的包从stable, 有的从testing
<myke2> jiero: 只是加上了sid和experimental了, Priority很低
<jiero> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> lizhi: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Reference (version 1)
<myke2> lizhi: 一份学习Ubuntu/Debian Linux的不错的资料
<lizhi> 如果是很初级的学习资料，我就用不着了
<myke2> lizhi: 看了再说.
<lizhi> 就是指令什么的记不住
<lizhi> 好的
<lizhi> 谢了
<lizhi> 卸win7的时候不小心把放专业资料的盘给格了，不想花时间恢复
<lizhi> 现在正好没什么资料了
<myke2> 相对比较老
<myke2> 新版本的只有英文
<lizhi> 恩，需要人来翻译
<Faaarmer> verycd上资料也不少中文的，可以下载看看
<myke2> 新的应该是今天刚刚的
<lizhi> 老实说，我还有编校园网认证客户端的冲动呢，结果现在我找到了更好的方法通过我们学校上网，就没了
 * microcai 热血都不会玩了 55555555
<lizhi> myke2 ：为什么你针对我说话的时候是红色的
<lizhi> 怎么才能对聊天室里的人说话
<myke2> 英文的在此http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/index.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Reference
<MaskRay`> microcai: 热血物语ex?
<lizhi> 不直接看ubuntu吗
<lizhi> 我没用过bedian
<microcai> MaskRay yes
<microcai> MaskRay`:  yes
<microcai> MaskRay`: 热血的音乐特别好听
<dreamysirc> microcai: 热血物语？到处打boss的那个？
<myke2> 这里介绍的大多数在ub同样适用
<microcai> dreamysirc: 热血记录。就是热血和其他3个学校比赛。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 热血太多了，下个模拟器来温馨下
<microcai> dreamysirc: 热血新记录。最好玩了。田径比赛。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 那个撑杠的好玩，游泳也不错
<microcai> dreamysirc: 恩
<microcai> dreamysirc: 音乐也很好听
<gaia> 请问 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation 6000 Series Gen2 (rev 34)
<pointer> chromium崩溃了……
<gaia> 这个是有线网卡还是无线网卡
<lizhi> 用ubuntu的都激活ubuntu one了吗
<Faaarmer> 无线网卡一般都会标示wareless
<knownbad> 无线
<au9ustine> 请问chromium如何改countryid
<rnimeio> 有人么？
<jiero> 无人。
<jiero> 无人职守这里。
<Faaarmer> 哈哈
<pointer> 有人啊~
<wzssyqa> rnimeio: 什么事情？
<lizhi> 怎么用empathy登录进来呀
<rnimeio> 真是没味啊
<lizhi> ？？？？？
<gaia> 谢谢
<lizhi> 需要服务器和端口号
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 你bitlbee搞定了吗？
<Faaarmer> empathy耍不来，咱用的是pidgin
<pointer> 同~
<lizhi> 不行呀？
<pointer> empathy登录不进gt……
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请教下快捷键问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334100 我想知道UBUNTU哪里可以设置快捷键的阿，想随时打开终端，按CTRL +SHIFT+N在桌面就新建文件夹，在游览器就新窗口，都没建新终端的 统计信息: 发表于 由 space01 — 2011-06-05 14:16
<Faaarmer> 服务器选irc.ubuntu.cn 端口6667
<lizhi> 怎么查看的聊天室的服务器和端口号呢
<Cherrot> Faaarmer: irc.ubuntu.cn? 有自己的IRC服务器了？
<Cherrot> lizhi: 你的聊天工具里应该有显示的
<Cherrot> empathy里会在账户中显示
<microcai> Cherrot:  那是个 proxy
<Cherrot> microcai: soga~ :)
<jiero> 谁告诉我Office中如何选择所有表格？
<jiero> 或者整体应用表格样式？
<jiero> 有没有表格样式啊？
<lizhi> 我现在用的是xchat，装了一个pidgin还不会用
<lizhi> 这个发不了图片吧
<jiero> pidgin更高级——设置的多了。
<jiero> 最简单的就是给你东西少得。
<winterli> pidgin的
<lizhi> 连不过来
<winterli> irc更好用？
<Faaarmer> piggin上好友菜单，添加频道
<touparx`> jiero: 为啥pidgin高级？
<lizhi> 不可用
<Faaarmer> IRC终端感觉都差不多
<chenxunlin> 什么不可用啊？
<jiero> touparx‘的设置窗口太高级了（贬义)
<touparx`> lizhi: irc终极客户端是irssi或者erc
<lizhi> 就是添加频道那一项
<winterli1> 没发现有什么特别的功能。。
<lizhi> 怎么个终极？
<lizhi> 功能很多吗
<winterli1> 终端下的
<Faaarmer> 那么你还没登录上服务器的缘故吧
<winterli1> irssi
<lizhi> 这个xchat有点难看呢
<winterli1> 还是xchat用着舒服。。有些像mirc。。
<lizhi> 应该是，不会呀
<Evanescence> weechat walks through
<lizhi> 不知道那个是必要项
<winterli> 又回到xchat了。。
<winterli> 惯性。。。pidgin看着不爽
<touparx`> winterli: pidgin在win下用来挂机还不错
<Faaarmer> 添加聊天那个菜单项是灰色的么？
<winterli> win下面可以用mirc呀。。。
<touparx`> winterli: mirc要破解
<lizhi> 恩，现在上来了
<rnimeio> 就是 在win下挂pidgin
<winterli> 反正win都是d的，还差一个mirc了。。
<winterli> 呵呵
<winterli> mirc的破解满天飞
<lizhi> 能添加了，但是怎么添加呢
<zhangkaixuan> 那个同学有百度输入法或者谷歌输入法的配色方案?
<winterli> 添加什么？
<touparx`> winterli: win下的东西喜欢集成的，一般都是把gtalk，msn，irc的一起挂了
<lizhi> 选择ubuntu-cn频道，说没有
<touparx`> winterli: 单独弄个客户端挂irc，太占资源
<Faaarmer> 频道那里填<#ubuntu-cn>就行了
<winterli> 哦哦，那到是。。一个pidgin这些都搞定了。。
<touparx`> lizhi: 一般的频道 都是#开头的
<winterli> 要加#号的
<lizhi> 哦
<winterli> 不加#不行
<winterli> 呵呵。进来了
<winterli> lizhi1，看着习惯吗？
<lizhi1> 不错
<Faaarmer> 你们都注册绑定国IRC的昵称么？
<lizhi1> 比xchat看着好多了
<lizhi> 两边都用
<lizhi> ^_^
<touparx`> winterli: win下用pidgin还有个原因，那个portabale apps里面就带pidgin，很方便，还机器不麻烦
<winterli> 晕。。。居然感觉比xcaht好用。。
 * microcai 原来树形设计者的意图是让御坂升级啊！通过死2w次升级
<lizhi> 自动给加了1
<winterli> 呵呵。。。
<Faaarmer> 每个人习惯不同罢了
<lizhi1> :-D
<touparx`> winterli: 其实win下还有个客户端很不错，kvirc
 * microcai 御坂死了 1w 此，就升级到 level 3 了。 last orde 出来就是 level 3 的 ！！！ 一方才是御坂的实验动物啊
<lizhi1> 还是不能发图片哈？？
<winterli> 这个真没听说过。。。
<winterli> 有机会试试看
<touparx`> lizhi1: 不能发图
<winterli> win下面一直用的mirc
 * microcai 如果能量产 level 3 , 御坂妹妹计划就成功了嘛
<microcai> level 3 以上才有实战意义的。
<Faaarmer> 图的话只能发到图片站，然后添加链接过来
<lizhi1> 以前没有用过irc
<lizhi1> 确实是，一般都用QQ
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: 没有
<winterli> lizhi1: 要是用地mirc的话，估计就喜欢xcaht2了
<Faaarmer> QQ在易用性上感觉还是优于IRC的
<lizhi1> ？为什么？mirc
<touparx`> dreamysirc: 刚才google了下，加了声音调节的进rc.lua,不过还是没反应，奇怪，fluxbox还是好的
<winterli> 太阳的。kvirc好像都被墙了。墙这玩意干什么。。
<yuhuayang07> 在linux下，用qq蛋疼。
<lizhi1> webQQ无压力
<byncz> 用web3qq还行啊
 * microcai 御坂妹妹最强之处，在于她之要存活一人，经验就可以保留下去，杀人有经验，被杀也有经验，只是正常人做不到。而御坂妹妹只要有足够的金钱和资源，她就可以永生，无限升级
<touparx`> winterli: http://www.kvirc.net/打开了啊
<winterli> ftp://ftp.kvirc.de/pub/kvirc/4.0.4/source/kvirc-4.0.4.tar.bz2    居然是源代码的。
<winterli> linux下面的呀
<touparx`> 看来你的网络环境比我这边还恶劣
 * microcai 所以一方才是实验动物，用来升级御坂妹妹的。
<Faaarmer> 新立得的快速搜索栏是灰色不可用，有谁知道是怎么回事吗？
<winterli> 嗯嗯。垃圾联通的网
 * microcai level6 有个P 用，能量产 level 3 以上的投入军用才实用。
<lizhi1> 怎么把这个聊天室添加到客户端上呀
<winterli> sudo aptitude search kvirc
<winterli> [sudo] password for winterli:
<winterli> p   kvirc                           - KDE-based next generation IRC client with
<lizhi1> 现在相当于临时建立的连接吧
<winterli> kde下面的。。。
<touparx`> winterli: http://www.kvirc.net/?id=releases&platform=win32&version=4.0.4&lang=en
<touparx`> winterli: http://kvirc-ftp.visualscripts.com/4.0.4/binary/win32/KVIrc-4.0.4-Insomnia.exe
<winterli> 有win32的？
 * microcai 没人看炮姐么？？？！！！
<touparx`> winterli: 嗯，win，lin都有
<Faaarmer> 有看动画，没看小说
<winterli> 一会去虚拟机试试看，长的什么样子
<touparx`> microcai: 么杨的泡姐？
<winterli> 16m。。。放弃，哈哈
<winterli> 不下载了。一个irc做到16m。不知道带了多少库文件
<touparx`> winterli: 你用kde的花，可以在linux下试试，界面一样的阿，而且貌似之依赖qt
<winterli> LGPL version of the Qt library
<touparx`> winterli: win下的东西没有不小的
<winterli> 嗯，用的qt库，我用的gnome2..
<gebjgd> quassel is better
<yuhuayang07> opera也不错。
<winterli> touparx: 貌似mirc就很小。
<lizhi1> 怎么把ubuntu-cn添加到pidgin列表上呀
<chenxunlin> 我用pidgin 一上ＭＳＮ　就程序就挂了
<metbsd> 请问愤怒的小鸟有的搞吗
<chenxunlin> 有什么办法解决么？
<winterli> xchat有没有好用的指人脚本？
<yuhuayang07> chenxunlin: 我用pidgin上fetion程序也挂了。郁闷
<chenxunlin> 有什么解决的方法么？
<jiero> metbsd: 那种无聊的游戏搞什么？
<touparx`> winterli:mirc只针对win吧
<chenxunlin> 我刚登录的时候会提示is not a registered nickname
<chenxunlin> 怎么办？
<metbsd> 怎么会无聊，很有意义的
<jiero> chenxunlin: 注册一个。
<yuhuayang07> 想、
<winterli> touparx: 是。win only
<winterli> 不是多平台的
<metbsd> 各种小鸟的不同搭配
<jiero> metbsd: 只要有人说就有意义？
<winterli> 多平台的话，就不会不了
<jiero> metbsd: 。。。有多少游戏不能搭配或改变装备？
<gebjgd> 小鸟那垃圾游戏。。。。
<metbsd> 这个游戏是看着简单，玩起来就知道，也是一种策略游戏
<gebjgd> 直接删
<gebjgd> 玩它简直浪费时间
<metbsd> 玩游戏不都是浪费时间吗，呵呵
<jiero> metbsd: 很多那个小鸟的纯属运气
<jiero> metbsd: 要喜欢玩策略就去找ButterflyEffect
<metbsd> 不见得，那个愤怒的小鸟和植物僵尸很像
<metbsd> 植物僵尸有的搞吗
<gebjgd> 就是不想把时间浪费在游戏上
<metbsd> 那植物僵尸有的搞吗？
<jiero> 。。。。
<gebjgd> 不是有win版的么
<metbsd> lin 版本
<jiero> 看着别人的评论玩游戏是悲哀的
<metbsd> 怎么又悲哀了
<gebjgd> 等你移植呢
<metbsd> 那有啥塔防游戏
<gebjgd> 额。。。。
<Guest54863> 口袋妖怪比较好玩
<gebjgd> 口袋妖怪是rpg吧
<metbsd> 口袋妖怪没意思
<metbsd> 太花时间了
<gebjgd> 我就纳闷了。所有rpg我都不喜欢。
<metbsd> rpg的用着都额龙系列挺好玩的
<metbsd> 勇者斗恶龙
<gebjgd> 不喜欢
<jiero> 塔防游戏都无聊呃。我都是无限攻击流。
<jiero> 不断移动。
<Guest54863> 超级马里奥
<gebjgd> 无聊
<jiero> 马力我喜欢2和64
<jiero> 其他的3还凑活。
<lizhi1> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<gebjgd> 现在没有啥好游戏
<jiero> gebjgd: 你玩的大概就是1了。确实无聊，看了第一关，就是。我只有那个游戏的时候——5岁左右，宁可玩积木。
<metbsd> ndsl的超级玛丽好玩
<gebjgd> 都是那个套路
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃。
<jiero> gebjgd: 有多少种套路你玩过。
<metbsd> 我还是喜欢植物僵尸和愤怒的小鸟
<gebjgd> 我只玩rst
<gebjgd> rts
<gebjgd> 别的都不玩
<metbsd> 玩着不累，也益智
<metbsd> rts我喜欢帝国时代2，星际争霸1
<byncz> 我喜欢dota
<gebjgd> dota早就腻了
<wujie> 我玩星际2的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我玩的RTS很少。
<wujie> 20元一个月
<jiero> gebjgd: 来玩Zero-K
<byncz> 好久没玩了
<jiero> gebjgd: 来玩。
<wujie> 玩星际2
<jiero> 不玩星际。
<gebjgd> 不。没意思
<jiero> 我讨厌那种东西
<byncz> 。。。 。 。
<gebjgd> 该玩真车
<wujie> ubntu好悲惨额，没有什么游戏，怀念
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你dota vs zmr hf几级了？
<gebjgd> 买车之后天天兜风去了
<gebjgd> 什么几级?
<byncz> hf 我好像是－1级 vs 4级
<wujie> 我星际2已经60级了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你玩dota不上平台？
<jiero> 我曾经是Zero-K TOP30
<gebjgd> 局域网
<jiero> ^_^
<Guest54863> dota是什么阿
<jiero> 现在百名之外了
<gebjgd> 这么华人少
<gebjgd> 无聊的青年少
<metbsd> dota是塔防图
<gebjgd> 不像天朝那么轻松
<Evanescence> 有谁平时会用gtalk或者MSN聊天的？我想加。。。
<Evanescence> 我这儿一个人都没有，
<gebjgd> 加了干么
<Guest54863> 我用msn链接出错
<Evanescence> Guest54863: 链接出错？什么意思？
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 不是，是对抗图
<jiero> Evanescence: 那些都容易死掉。
<Guest54863> 就是链接不到服务器呗
<gebjgd> 天天挂。挂了几年了。都没事i
<Evanescence> jiero: 死掉？？不会啊
 * jiero dota类打了2小时都没杀一个人的飘过
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 可不是，我现在挂了几天，一个人都没有，悲剧啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 我加过一个gtalk群不久就死了
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 笨
<dreamysirc> jiero: 一直不是超神就是超鬼的路过
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个我倒是也碰到过，
<jiero> gebjgd: 我直接看不懂那类游戏
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 我上面好多人
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我加你，MSN 还是gtalk？
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 挂了一回没人就有问题了，还e个几天，你有压力不？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我从来不看自己的HP。
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 我的msn上有300多人
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 你适合玩红白机
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 我搞定了bitlbee，不玩不舒服啊，心里痒痒
<jiero> gebjgd: 不。红白无聊。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 你干嘛那么多人？怎么加的？
<gebjgd> 没血值的游戏
<jiero> Dota无聊。暴雪的都无聊。。。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 就那个irssi可以yahoomsn那个？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 恩，其实任何iRC 客户端都可以的
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 我用msn的时候估计你还没上大学
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 唉，你们那时候正流行不是么
<gebjgd> 不流行
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 有啥用？，直接找个客户端不久好了？
<Evanescence> 现在别人都去玩facebook，剩下我还在玩古董
<Guest54863> 没必要玩那
<gebjgd> 很少上那垃圾book
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 大叔今年贵庚
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 恩，是connect localhost的，简单的说是一个daemon，可以让你的IRC 客户端发信息给任何其他的GTALK MSN AIM etc
<gebjgd> 28
<jiero> Evanescence: facebook干嘛。。。那是找感情的地方。。。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我是不能上，虽然翻墙可以，但是很懒，因为上面没人
<Evanescence> jiero: 我在上面订阅了不少linux的组
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: bitlbee gtalk 怎么群聊
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 我是说为何不找个im的客户端来得方便，为啥对于是daemon的很喜欢呢？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 上你的性浪微薄吧
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 先用account 加一个群，then /join &group
<gebjgd> pidgin多好用啊
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 你不看wiki吗？上面有啊
<gebjgd> gtalk的群太慢
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 因为这样可以IRC 和gtalk集中道weechat你，都是text-based的
<Guest54863> 为什么我的昵称这么搓
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。我看facebook没啥我喜欢的东西。
<jiero> 都缺乏活动。
<gebjgd> 丢失消息无数
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我不喜欢中国的产品，很多人都说无聊的话
<Evanescence> jiero: 你搜索会有很多关于linux的群
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 你木说过无聊的话？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 中国也有好产品。
<jiero> Evanescence: 要喜欢中国的好东西，把那些往国外推广
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 很少，大多数时间看别人说
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: 为甚么要 uuid
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 例如国产大熊猫，可肉可控可DPS~~~~~~~
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 没有需要uuid的，那个是服务器拉过来昵称的id，你rename它就好了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 中国好东西多了
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 奇怪，我拉回来的都是我原来设置的昵称啊，你的怎么会是uuid呢？
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/GtalkGroupchats
<gebjgd> dps是什么玩意?
<jiero> Damage Per Second
<jiero> 评价单位时间杀伤效果的标准
<gebjgd> 无聊
<gebjgd> 全是游戏用语
<Guest54863> 游戏要适当
<Kandu> jiero: fc 重裝機兵還不錯
<gebjgd> 很久没游戏了
<jiero> 我怕他说出来我会接受不了
 * microcai 禁书里的所谓能力全都是靠TMD数学！！！
<jiero> Kandu: 没见过。
 * microcai 所以，要升级能力，先要有NB的能快速计算的大脑
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 我也不知道了，你查查googlegroup uuid试试
<gebjgd> 还是坦克大战好玩
<Kandu> jiero: Metal Max
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 防火墙应对bit下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334107 我在使用bit下载时,firestarter防火墙总是发出警报,总是有event发生,请问,应当如何处理? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-06-05 15:18
<jiero> Kandu: 你竟然推荐一个鬼城——叫做巴哈姆特
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。
<jiero> 坦克大战不好玩。
<jiero> 就那个样子。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 我說這個巴哈姆特 www.gamer.com.tw/
<gebjgd> 什么游戏不是那个样子?
<microcai> 所謂強者,都是留到最後而沒有死到的
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: 你是怎么成功的
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 我没有试过group，我是看了眼，嘻嘻，不知道那个uuid怎么得到的
<jiero> 我玩FC就一直卡在几个游戏上，用光线枪打的几个游戏——用个战车有一堆右军簇拥的游戏——兵蜂——还有个第三人称空战——
<jiero> gebjgd: lemmings就不是那样
<metbsd> 怎么都在讨论游戏了，真是哪壶不开提哪壶啊
<jiero> gebjgd: vodovod不是那样。windows管道工。
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 我想起来了，你试试在empathy或者pidgin你假如gtalk群组，然后查看信息，可能会有uuid，因为bitlbee是使用Gaim的协议包的
<gebjgd> jiero, 你多大了?
<jiero> lemonhall: 你在？
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩的游戏过多了对不？
<jiero> gebjgd: 24
<gebjgd> jiero, 上班了没
<Evanescence> jiero: 比我小
<jiero> gebjgd: 不算正式工作。
<Evanescence> jiero: 干嘛的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我打零工。
<Evanescence> 哦
<gebjgd> jiero, 早点找个女人结婚过日子吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没可能找女朋友。
<gebjgd> jiero, 居留搞定了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有兴趣动力。
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有。
<gebjgd> 额。。。学生?
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero, 替你父母流一把汗。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 明白你的意思，
<Evanescence> 上过床，干过架，睡过街，有什么没有的，
<gebjgd> jiero, 到了25。就别玩了。干正事吧。我是过来人。
<gebjgd> jiero, 也废过
<gebjgd> jiero, 是老婆和linux拯救了额。哈利路呀
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦你找了个本地人？
<jiero> gebjgd: ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 没。她后出来的。网上认识的
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我和你还不一样。没有兴趣找伴侣。
<gebjgd> jiero, 国内上大学的时候网上认识的
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是独生子女?
<jiero> gebjgd: 是独生的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 独生子女一般都孤独啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 我可以一个人待很久很久
<gebjgd> jiero, 你厉害。别告诉我你巨蟹座的
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前小学有相当长时间一个渡过，没有任何朋友。
<jiero> 我是双子。
<metbsd> 国外回来的都好像有些自闭
<gebjgd> jiero, 果然
<gebjgd> jiero, 双子是很孤僻
<gebjgd> 身边有例子
<jiero>  gebjgd: :-)
<metbsd> gebjgd, 你是男的还是女的
<jiero> metbsd: 。。。。
<ofan> 星座频道?
<gebjgd> jiero, 小心得抑郁症
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你猜?
<jiero> gebjgd: 得过了且过了。
<metbsd> 女的
<metbsd> 猜对了吗
<jiero> 国内有女喜欢女的么？
<jiero> 我不知道。
<ofan> metbsd: 对了
<gebjgd> jiero, 这思想到了25岁就不能有了
<ofan> jiero: 有
 * microcai 有的能力需要想象力，有的能力需要实打实的技术
<gebjgd> metbsd, 对个毛
<jiero> gebjgd: 我的意思是得过抑郁症，结束了。
<jiero> ^_^
 * microcai 炮姐的能力就需要实打实的技术
 * microcai 黑子的能力只要足够的想象力就可以无限大。
<gebjgd> jiero, 靠。你得过抑郁症?
<jiero> gebjgd: 努力找本职工作，有行业人士帮忙了。
<ofan> jiero: 学什么的?
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。在我刚开始用Linux的时候。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你对女人没兴趣?
<jiero> ofan: 印刷。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不重要。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你是怎么做到的?
<jiero> gebjgd: 下个月大概就去公司培训了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我怎么做到的？
<jiero> 什么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我天天看白人妹子流鼻血
<jiero> gebjgd: 是啊，都很漂亮。
<jiero> gebjgd: 说话很高兴。
<jiero> 但是，不是必要的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 尤其是25岁下的
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 我老的也喜欢。
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞过白人?
<gebjgd> jiero, 比游戏过瘾多了
<Faaarmer> ……
<jiero> gebjgd: 完全不一样的东西
<gebjgd> ofan, 不可能了
<gebjgd> jiero, 一样的东西
<metbsd> 白人猛不猛
<ofan> gebjgd: 是不是亚洲人不可能搞到白的?
<jiero> gebjgd: 看到很多很漂亮的深色女人。
<gebjgd> jiero, 都是业余活动么
<jiero> ofan: 中国人搞不到
<jiero> ofan: 但是亚洲人能
<gebjgd> jiero, 我只爱白的
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 中国人到了国外喜欢扎堆
<gebjgd> ofan, 不是。我认识我老婆太早了
<jiero> ofan: 不融入社会
<ofan> jiero: 听说了..
<metbsd> 是不是因为外国人歧视中国人啊
<ofan> jiero: 不过我不是那种喜欢扎堆的
<jiero> metbsd: 错了，是中国人歧视外国人
<gebjgd> jiero, 不是。是白人女孩找亚洲的可能性很小
<jiero> metbsd: 我见多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 不一定
<ofan> gebjgd: 这么说还是有可能的
<gebjgd> jiero, 做爱可以
<metbsd> 为什么会这样，在国外主流社会是外国啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 我见多了白人和亚洲人。
<gebjgd> jiero, 终身很难
<ofan> jiero: 亚洲女人吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 男女都有，不过要是男的，绝对不是大陆来
<gebjgd> jiero, 你见的都是中国女人嫁给白人吧
 * microcai 杀了一万人！ 他一天杀多少人啊 求解！！！！
 * microcai 杀了一万人！ 他一天杀多少人啊 求解！！！！
<gebjgd> 欧洲很多这样的
<ofan> jiero: 可以装香港人
<jiero> ofan: 你装吧。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> 香港人是狗眼。
<ofan> jiero: 大陆不就有很多装的
<gebjgd> ofan, 除非你变性
<ofan> gebjgd: 太疼了
<gebjgd> ofan, 疼博士不就忍住了么
<jiero> ofan: 意思是你要变得更像女人就更像香港男人了
<ofan> gebjgd: tenzu?
<metbsd> 不过我觉得，一个男的老是谈星座，不会有太多女的喜欢的
<microcai> 魔法禁书目录 第一季 12                       			 ！！！ 我靠！！ 小萌老师在讲解量子论！！！
<gebjgd> ofan, 已经是第三种人了
<jiero> metbsd: 中国人才在意那些属性？
<ofan> jiero: 奥 这意思.. 外国女人喜欢娘炮的?
 * microcai 靠！！！！！！ 
<jiero> ofan: 不。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 星座有点准
<gebjgd> metbsd, 在性格描述上
<Kandu> gebjgd: 現在呢？ http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/17/0227201&amp;from=rss
 * microcai 星座男一般是没人爱，所以去追求虚无缥缈的东西，填补空虚
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为季节缘故——冷热改变性格。
<gebjgd> 不是吧
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=334108&sid=8c407e899f26e3610df80b5ae1457348
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在linux下面刷htc desire hd(android)
<cfy> shit...
<jiero> gebjgd: 和你说一件事情，到了高中我发现大多数人都是冬天出生的，夏天都基本没有。
<ofan> 确实很少看到过白人妹子和大陆人一起的
<jiero> gebjgd: 似乎夏季出生的相对而言比较笨～
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 夏天出生的路过
<jiero> gebjgd: 所以你比较笨
<ofan> 同夏天出生
<metbsd> 我了解的国外男女关系是这样的：
<jiero> 我也是接近夏天出生
<gebjgd> jiero,屁。夏天出生都在欧美呢
<ofan> jiero: 澳洲夏天是几月份
<gebjgd> jiero, 都tm顺利出国并留在当地了
<jiero> ofan: 不记得了。
<ofan> ...
<jiero> ofan: 都差不多。
<jiero> ofan: 春天秋天和夏天
<jiero> ofan: 你说下水的合适月份？
<metbsd> 黑人操白妞，白人操黄妞，黄人操不了黑妞，只能操自己
<ofan> jiero: 我说夏天阿
<jiero> ofan: 中国的冬天是什么时候？
<jiero> 就是那个时候
<ofan> ...
<metbsd> 黄种男人在国外属于食物链底层
<ofan> jiero: 那你说的夏天就是冬天了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 有中国香肠日白鲍的
<jiero> ofan: 南北球
<ofan> gebjgd: 很少
<jiero> metbsd: 印度男人找白女的不少。
<metbsd> gebjgd, 我指普遍情况
<gebjgd> metbsd, 错。有钱你在哪里都能日白鲍
<jiero> ?
<gebjgd> metbsd, 荷兰随便
<jiero> 什么意思？
<jiero> 白鲍？
<gebjgd> 橱窗妹很给力
<jiero> 》？
<winterli> 。。。。
<gebjgd> 荷兰
<jiero> 荷兰怎么了？
<gebjgd> 你没去过的地方
<gebjgd> 橱窗妹
<gebjgd> 妓女
<ofan> 荷兰很开放
<jiero> 我只知道我还不到那里女子的平均身高
<jiero> 我不到184cm
<gebjgd> 无所谓
<ofan> 传说有人间天堂
<jiero> 哦。
<gebjgd> 天上人间
<Guest81844> 请问这论坛是干什么的？？？
<metbsd> 我还以为中国女的是最开放的
<ofan> 不过他们是合法的
<gebjgd> 有钞票替你增高
<jiero> Guest81844: 哪个论坛？
<jiero> 钞票不好
<ofan> jiero: 有什么不好
<gebjgd> 换笔记本
<jiero> ofan: 我要更多
<metbsd> 这里是linux声色影论坛
<jiero> ofan: 你小子跑了，还作游戏不？
<Guest81844> 这里有牛人吗？？？
<jiero> GU
<ofan> jiero: 最近没空了,还要写论文
<ofan> 应该说抄
<metbsd> 怎么叫牛
<jiero> Guest81844: 说你所要。别管其他的
<Guest81844> 牛人都不上irc吧？
<Guest81844> jiero ok.
<Guest81844> 88
<jiero> Guest81844: 我想要帽子
<ofan> Guest81844: 牛人都去qq群
<metbsd> 居然说我们不是牛人
<metbsd> 马上亮代码
<Guest81844> ofan 诱导里
<jiero> metbsd: 我不要做牛头人
<gebjgd> jiero, 有钱什么都能办到
<ofan> metbsd: 他找的是部落
<gebjgd> jiero, 没钱啥都不行
 * microcai 话说魔禁里最大的 bug 就是 ！！！！ 居然还TMD 在用 windows 7 !!! 狗日的日本人，一点脑子都没有，就不会创造个新的 GUI 啊!! 傻逼。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是我一厢情愿
<gebjgd> jiero, 我就是不能理解你对女人毫无要求呢
<gebjgd> jiero, 我天天上街都看个不停
<jiero> gebjgd: 我可以白日梦
<gebjgd> jiero, 你们那边中国妹子挺多的
<gebjgd> jiero, 弄个纯真的，推倒完事
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃。是的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 没兴趣。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你回国了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 而且不认识。而且没追过女人～
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> ofan, 显然没有
<gebjgd> jiero, 你也只爱白人妹子？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我和中国人团体不熟，在校内属于边缘人物——沟通老外和中国人的。
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<gebjgd> jiero, 我在这里都没有什么中国朋友的，周末向来和德国人一起
<microcai> metbsd: 你的代码水平和 THQ 相当。不用亮了。
<microcai> :-D
<jiero> gebjgd: 那你还不找白人妹子？让朋友介绍个
<gebjgd> jiero, 太晚了
<gebjgd> jiero, 认识老婆在前
<gebjgd> jiero, 明白么
<gebjgd> jiero, 这辈子不可能了
<gebjgd> jiero, 只能意淫
<ofan> gebjgd: 悲剧..
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为你要相守一生。
<ofan> gebjgd: 太早结就是不好
<jiero> gebjgd: 享受幸福生活～
<Guest81844> http://slide.games.sina.com.cn/x/slide_21_2236_24799.html
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 我今年年初才结婚
<jiero> gebjgd: 好
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 因为有了女友了，所以就没怎么注意白人妹子
<ofan> gebjgd: 刚才还说流鼻血....
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 男人就是这样，吃了碗里的，看着锅里的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我哥还没结婚呢。也83年，还有lemonhall
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 我也不能免俗
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 关键是锅里的是你没吃过的东西
<jiero> gebjgd: 我被同学说，35岁前是无法结婚的
<gebjgd> ofan, jiero 明白么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我再想
<Cherrot> Guest81844: 哇……
<ofan> gebjgd: 你跟女友谈了几年?
<gebjgd> ofan, 6年把
<jiero> Guest81844: 无聊呃。
<ofan> gebjgd: 好久
<jiero> gebjgd: 6年。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你强。
<gebjgd> ofan, 还行吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 好男人
<Guest81844> 好东西大家分享
<jiero> gebjgd: 我见过5个月结婚的
<gebjgd> 巨蟹座专一
<gebjgd> jiero, 那也有可能
<ofan> 狮子座呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我问下双子呢？
<gebjgd> ofan, 我老婆就是狮子座
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTezPrdkWEA
<ofan> gebjgd: 然后?
<gebjgd> jiero, 你没跑了。我舅属虎的，双子座
<jiero> gebjgd: 没跑？什么意思？
<gebjgd> jiero, 还单身呢。你就准备孤老终身吧
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 双子座
<jiero> 好的
<jiero> 我并不害怕孤老
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你和女客户的激情？
<fivesheep> jiero: 因为你还有双手?
<jiero> fivesheep: ？
<jiero> fivesheep: 有无限事情可做
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 牛屄的点球
<gebjgd> jiero, 你看五羊。那么大了还是单身
<gebjgd> jiero, 也是双子的
<jiero> 五羊是什么？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, XD
<fivesheep> 啥双子?
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, fivesheep
<jiero> 哦
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 因为我还有双手
<jiero> sheep可是杀人怪物。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 端午节, 吃粽子了么
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不提游戏不行阿
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 粽子的皮都没有阿
<linsux> 这irc根本没法用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我改下了。
<fivesheep> 哥刚吃了条
 * Cherrot 谁来夜探访， 给我煮粽子~
 * jiero 下班。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 靠
<fivesheep> 我妈裹的
<linsux> 断线太频了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 靠靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有粽子吃么
<jiero> 我想问：为啥bitcoin生成如此之慢啊。。。3小时没一个？
<fivesheep> 她今天帮别人裹了80条. 然后回来又继续弄了40条
<alvin_rxg> 么
<jiero> ofan: 你知道吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 因为人太多了
<ofan> jiero: 计算量大
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦大概需要多久呢。。。
<linsux> bitcoin肯定慢啦
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我这的粽子用料特别多. 糯米 花生 咸蛋黄 腊肠 五花肉 虾米 ....
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 滚
<ofan> jiero: 几个月
<jiero> ofan: 有意思
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 特别好吃
<jiero> 几个月后见。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 话说我不吃咸的粽子
<linsux> fivesheep, 你是哪里人
<Cherrot> jiero: 说不定还要慢
<ofan> jiejie: 产生的都不够付你电费的
<Guest81844> fivesheep 我刚才拉了一脱屎
<Cherrot> ofan: 严重同意
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 北方都是甜的粽子
<fivesheep> linsux: 基本上吃这种粽子的地方都来自一个地方..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 所以好无压力
<fivesheep> 四个角的粽子
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 广东
<alvin_rxg> 李娜以私人名义参赛，自己组织团队，高薪聘请私人教练，每天一万多元的训练费用  - -!
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我们还有碱水豆沙
<ofan> 咸的挺好吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 额，恶心
<linsux> 广东人会吃
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不是的. 广东都有好几种
<ofan> 我不喜欢吃很甜的
<gebjgd> 只爱甜的
<gebjgd> 从来不吃咸粽子
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 碱水粽子很好吃的
<Faaarmer> bitcoin感觉就是个骗局，开了之后笔记本的风扇呼呼响
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我吃过，不喜欢
<fivesheep> 沾砂糖
<linsux> 而且广东老婆不介意老公在外面包二奶的
<gebjgd> Faaarmer, 是什么东西？
<gebjgd> linsux, 屁
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 试试看
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 试过，不爱
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我吃惯了甜的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 咸的都给她吃
<gebjgd> linsux, 等你找个广东老婆就直到了
<gebjgd> linsux, 等你找个广东老婆就知道了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你吃的咸粽子做工太次了..
<fivesheep> 吃过我老妈做的.. 你就知道啥叫好吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 扯
<fivesheep> 真的
<Guest81844> gebjgd 你是广东人？
<gebjgd> Guest54863, 我是帝都人
<gebjgd> Guest54863, 老婆是广东人
<fivesheep> 每到端午节, 一大堆人求我妈去帮他们裹粽子
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你妈怎么不卖粽子？
<Guest81844> gebjgd 你真幸福
<gebjgd> Guest54863, 为毛？
<Cherrot> 二奶的问题，是个女人都会介意……
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 她嫌辛苦.
<fivesheep> 麻烦
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有doller赚阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 工作也有阿
<fivesheep> 而且卖粽子的人也不少
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 谁跟钱有仇阿
<linsux> 关键要给自己老婆经常性的洗脑啊
<gebjgd> linsux, how?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 告诉她, 你是广东的女人. 你应该允许老公有二奶
<gebjgd> linsux, 还是真的洗脑，替她洗头发？
<linsux> 灌输她
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 屁
<Cherrot> linsux: 本能洗不掉的……
<fivesheep> 这是linsux告诉你的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你先找到你的大奶再说
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 30多了，还闲晃荡呢
<linsux> Cherrot, 至少能少点麻烦，省得她天天翻我手机
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我有自己的双手
<gebjgd> fivesheep, .......
<fivesheep> 还有无数事情可干
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你准备把 knownbad 当作你的奋斗目标？
<fivesheep> 他那样比较麻烦. 分隔太久
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 他也是靠双手的人
<linsux> 结婚不一定好，单身不一定不好
<Guest81844> gebjgd 你老婆会普通话不？
<fivesheep> 你这话说的.. 为啥你不说  结婚不一定不好, 单身不一定好
<gebjgd> Guest81844, 当然
<gebjgd> 费城勿扰
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我现在后悔死了.. 没去学ESL. 否则能认识不少女的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 去学阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不收我
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 旁听去
<fivesheep> 我还得上班赚钱..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 学是手段。把妹子才是目的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 女客户吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 现实点
<fivesheep> 女客户太难.
<fivesheep> 不过最近去的区域
<fivesheep> 很多学生妹
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 推倒
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 她们不介意的
<fivesheep> 有个学生妹.. 样子还可以.. 但竟然长胡子
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我操
<linsux> 女的最多不是ESL，而是经济系
 * gebjgd 早餐吐一地
<fivesheep> 嘴唇上.. 黑黑的一层
<fivesheep> 她大概也不敢挂
<fivesheep> 越挂越粗
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 可能是把下面的贴到上面了？
<Cherrot> fivesheep: 那种好像也不能叫胡子  我以前有个同学也那样
<fivesheep> Cherrot: 看着跟胡子差不多了
<Cherrot> fivesheep: 确实，相当……唉
<Guest81844> 恩，是个男的，奠定完毕
<ofan> linsux: 女的最多的是艺术和商科的
<Cherrot> fivesheep: 不过明显比胡子细
<linsux> ESL都是一群fob
<fivesheep> Cherrot: 但看着还是很碍眼
<fivesheep> fob?
<linsux> fresh off boat
<fivesheep> ESL是生活需要
<linsux> esl不是学校里规定要拿的吗
<gebjgd> 什么是esl
<fivesheep> 她们不是来上学的
<fivesheep> 移民
<linsux> english as second language
<linsux> 你说的esl是吗
<fivesheep> 我才不去勾搭来留学的..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你说的是中国妹子？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 哦。。。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 是阿. 学ESL能认识好些
<linsux> 你说的esl啥意思
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 可能有富二代阿
<fivesheep> english as second language
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你们一结婚。多好
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你有钱有女人了
<linsux> 学esl除了fob还会是啥
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 她有身份了
<fivesheep> linsux: 来留学的, 和移民过来的
<fivesheep> 不同的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我觉得还是留学的好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不一个世界.
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 移民的有啥好的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 为毛？
<fivesheep> 我不喜欢眼角太高的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 也是
 * microcai 第十集， index 终于说了一个大实话： 当嘛真色
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 留学来的那些.. 我总感觉她们趾高气扬.
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不至于把
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 她们那么傻逼
<fivesheep> 她们并不明白生活的真谛.. 她们还追求上等人的生活.
<ofan> fivesheep: 移民更是吧
<Guest81844> 求救！！！
 * gebjgd 我追求上等人的社工拿货
 * gebjgd 我追求上等人的生活
<linsux> fivesheep, 光看外表你怎么知道别人是留学还是移民
<Guest81844> 求救！！！
<ofan> gebjgd: 上等人指啥
<Guest81844> 求救！！！
<joyceanxu> 啊呀，我终于加进来来
<Guest81844> 有没有人去完war3
<joyceanxu> 不容以啊不容以
<joyceanxu> 容易
<gebjgd> ofan, 问五羊
<Guest81844> joyceanxu: what part are you from?
<rnimeio> 你们都是80后。都有动作了的
<rnimeio> ？？？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我的追求只是.. 一份凑合的工作, 轻松没精神压力, 闲着没事打理一下后花园, 剪剪草, 栽栽花, 种点蔬菜...
<fivesheep> linsux: 生活圈. 语言
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 考，这还不是上等人的生活阿
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/note/151183518/
<ofan> fivesheep: 什么样的算上等人?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这是普通的家庭生活..
<alvin_rxg> *或者是边远地区农民的生活Ü
 * gebjgd 穷二代路过
<fivesheep> ofan: 成天去血拼lv? 做面膜, 做头发?
<Guest81844> ofan: 吃得苦中苦！
<alvin_rxg> 穷108代路过
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你说的那个不是上等人的生活
<ofan> 穷-1代路过
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 那是傻逼的生活
<alvin_rxg> ofan: unsigned -1 ?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 国内现在正流行这些.. 不是么. 白领小资们...
<joyceanxu> scu
<ofan> 穷(uint64)-1代路过
<linsux> 国外读书=泡妞，玩赌场，脱衣舞酒吧，旅行
<fivesheep> 脱衣舞也就那样
<fivesheep> 没啥意思
<a080_testwebcam> 4242
<fivesheep> 身上乱蹭
<linsux> 看多了就没意思了
<fivesheep> 你还不能乱摸
<ofan> fivesheep: 国内确实是
<fivesheep> 2,3分钟 $20
<a080_testwebcam> linsux 真没出息
<linsux> 还是国内酒吧好玩
<a080_testwebcam> 还不如买特别服务呢
<ofan> a080_testwebcam: 名字超长君
<caleb-> a080_testwebcam: 名字超长君
<linsux> 国外主要玩的太少，来去就这几样
<a080_testwebcam> 马甲？
<gebjgd> linsux, 我怎么就没你这样的生活呢
<gebjgd> linsux, 富二代
<gebjgd> linsux, 骂了隔壁的
<ofan> linsux: 看来你很有经验
<linsux> 冬天滑雪，夏天打高尔夫
<gebjgd> 我操
<linsux> 国外就玩这些
<fivesheep> linsux 在哪里
<fivesheep> 高尔夫, 也不贵
<linsux> 我在国内
<fivesheep> public的
<fivesheep> 滑雪, 我这附近也有
<linsux> 以前在国外
<fivesheep> linsux: 回去发财了么....
<gebjgd> linsux绝对是富二代
<fivesheep> 富二代不用linux
<fivesheep> lol
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有钱人家的孩子不在乎国外的社工拿货
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有钱人家的孩子不在乎国外的生活
<linsux> 发的一塌糊涂
<alvin_rxg> 富二代都用 msdos
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 是阿
<ofan> 富二代都是qq会员
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我们下界有个小孩
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 正在拿飞行执照
<a080_testwebcam> 富二代都用bsd
<ofan> VIP uint64(-1)
<fivesheep> 牛屄..
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 结识一下. 回国发展
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 他买东西都是几千欧起
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 也是帝都人
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 父亲是经商的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我朋友见过好些了. 他卖车的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 母亲在国家机构
<joyceanxu> 。。。。
<fivesheep> 很多刚来就现款买8w+的车
<alvin_rxg> 得加油，我得争取拿个自行车执照
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: bsd和linux如何比较？？？请教
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我卖给你一个
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 8w usd的车...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<a080_testwebcam> 没法比的，linux只是内核而已
<fivesheep> 很豪华了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有钱人太多了
<alvin_rxg> 德国装穷的人太多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 国内的?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我等穷二代真是羡慕嫉妒恨阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 党的政策亚克西
 * microcai  换脑子，不看炮姐了，继续看R2D2
<joyceanxu> 刚刚那人问我什么问题来着
<ofan> gebjgd: 你买车了没?
<gebjgd> ofan, 现在在德国
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我已经不羡慕这些了...
<gebjgd> ofan, 没钱，买个屁阿
<ofan> 据说在米国不买车不行...
<fivesheep> 这些生活 其实没啥意思
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你是有车了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 考
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没
<linsux> 国外没个车，就好像没了腿差不多
<fivesheep> 没时间考牌
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不信
<ofan> 国内习惯了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我太懒.. 倒不是买不起
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 什么牌？
<fivesheep> 车牌
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 考，有钱人
<fivesheep> 驾照
<joyceanxu> 。。。。
<ofan> 米国貌似是真的没车不方便
<joyceanxu> 德国岛屿怎么样
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 买个车多少钱阿..
<joyceanxu> 到底
<joyceanxu> 。。。。。
<joyceanxu> 喂喂喂
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 6000欧能买个二手的
<fivesheep> ofan: 看地方. 大部分地方没车不行. 纽约例外
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 6000欧.. 买个二手奥迪.. 3,4年车龄
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不，我买bmw
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩.. 这么说还是不行
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 10年车龄的
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国有没有吉利
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 太贵了...
<gebjgd> ofan, 吉利是什么？
<fivesheep> 我是想买个 subaru
<alvin_rxg> lol 德国吉利 lol
<alvin_rxg> 搞笑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吉利是什么车？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, smart?
<ofan> gebjgd: 沃尔沃
<gebjgd> ofan, 考，沃尔沃超级贵
<linsux> 反正国外都是跑高速，买个手动档算了
<ofan> gebjgd: 被吉利收购了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://yfrog.com/5pzdxxj
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 前几天上班的时候看到的
<fivesheep> 这里很多这种稀奇古怪的车
<fivesheep> 还见过个跟火箭一个样子的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我家楼下就有怪车
<fivesheep> 开着上路
<ofan> connection reset
<rnimeio> ysyk在这里啊
<rnimeio> 80后和90后有代沟么
<gebjgd> rnimeio, 有乳沟和股沟
<fivesheep> 90后洗得更彻底...
<rnimeio> 。。。
<fivesheep> 90后不知道8*8
<joyceanxu> 那是什么
<rnimeio> 不会吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 这倒是
<rnimeio> 看来80后就是牛叉啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 被留蛋打屎了
<rnimeio> 为什么别人都批评90后是垮掉的一代啊
<fivesheep> 不是他们垮掉
<gebjgd> rnimeio, 从来没评价过
<rnimeio> 你没80后好像也有类似的评价吧
<gebjgd> rnimeio, 那是他们自己评价的
<NoIE> 真不知道20年以后的中国会变成什么样？
<fivesheep> 是他们被愚弄, 被压缩生存空间
<gebjgd> NoIE, 去看生化危机
<rnimeio> 就是。。。。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 恩。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 现在的毕业生太悲剧了.. 你选择留学可真聪明
<rnimeio> 2012就要来了。我还没找媳妇呢
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 生化危机…………
<fivesheep> 我们那时候第一批扩招.. 现在的毕业生是我们当年的10倍了.. 似乎.
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我早就毕业了
<rnimeio> 这里的大部分都是留学的么
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 2005å¹´
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 国内的哥们都1w5了
<fivesheep> 当年我们刚毕业的时候, 工作很好找. 愿意找工作的人, 刚开始都有个3,4k. 即使刚出来没有, 第一个半年基本都达到这个数
<rnimeio> 国内很悲剧的。国外的好多东西都被墙了
<rnimeio> 必须要翻墙
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 现在... 毕业生的目标好像是2k?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不知道
<fivesheep> 而且现在物价还那么高
<Cherrot> rnimeio: 学好轻功去翻墙啊~
<rnimeio> 现在物价高。但是工资不高
<a080_testwebcam> 2000很多鸟，你还想要多少？
<fivesheep> 我们当时想买房 都能有机会搞到, 即使自己不行, 父母也能帮忙
<fivesheep> 现在可好...
<rnimeio> 好啊。给我介绍个武林高手看看
<fivesheep> 90后的父母怎么帮他们买房?
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 2000元穷死
<rnimeio> 我们现在毕业出去能有2k，就不错 了
<a080_testwebcam> 不会啊，我出去的时候才1000呢
<fivesheep> rnimeio: 有没那么糟糕阿?
<Cherrot> 武林高手这里就有的是呀~
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 我草。。。。
<rnimeio> 真是悲剧啊，养自己都不见得养得活
<Cherrot> 毕业生的目标地确实 2000……
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 什么城市？
<rnimeio> 真的啊。介绍哈
<joyceanxu> 现在vpn不给力来
<fivesheep> 不过这一代大学生也是性福的....
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 1000元我自己都活不了
<rnimeio> 就是。有时好不容易登上vpn还掉线。真是杯具
<fivesheep> 我们那时候 还很保守. 也就大四那时候 似乎开始喷发性的性解放
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你82年的?
<joyceanxu> 。。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 83
<fivesheep> 也是老头了
<rnimeio> 我是91年的。这里面又比我小的么？
<a080_testwebcam> 小城市。。。
<joyceanxu> 我也是91的
<ofan> rnimeio: 有的是
<a080_testwebcam> 绝对有
<rnimeio> 哇。终于看到个同龄的了
<fivesheep> 现在的毕业生.. 我觉得, 可能的话.. 回老家那些三四线的小城市混吧
<a080_testwebcam> 偶咋就没被解放过捏？
<ofan> 有高中的还有初中的
<fivesheep> 收入同样不高, 但吃住不怎么花钱
<rnimeio> 都有
<fivesheep> 生活压力没那么大
<rnimeio> 你要啊
<joyceanxu> 延迟啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 干it不适合呆小城市
<fivesheep> ofan: 那就干点别的.. it钱给得还是少, 你是用自己的青春和身体去换的
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 放在帝都就死定了
<fivesheep> ofan: 小地方也还是有一定需求的
<ofan> fivesheep: 别的干不了
<gebjgd> 还是当鸦实在
<ofan> 也没兴趣
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 那个要有身体本钱
<Guest81844> 求救！！！有人使用baidu吗？？？和google比哪个好用啊？？？
<ofan> 还是干点自己喜欢的
<rnimeio> google呗
<fivesheep> 用google和用baidu是两个世界的人...
<rnimeio> 现在只有国内的不知情人用百度
<gebjgd> Guest81844, bing
<Guest81844> rnimeio: google经常掉线？？/、
<ofan> Guest81844: 你也91年的?
<gebjgd> Guest81844, 人人搜索
<a080_testwebcam> 我用soso :)
<fivesheep> 人人网搜索
<Guest81844> rnimeio: google经常掉线!!!、
 * NWMonster 基本不用baidu的路过
<gebjgd> Guest81844, 邓阿姨帮你
<rnimeio> 啊。我的就没有啊
<alvin_rxg> 国内貌似和行政挂钩的都不咋的
<rnimeio> 邓阿姨是谁啊
<fivesheep> 用google 还是用 baidu.. 这是态度问题 lol
<Guest81844> 人人网搜索?
<fivesheep> yeah
<fivesheep> 人民搜索
<ofan> 人民搜索+1
<ofan> Guest81844: 雅虎也可以
<rnimeio> google+1吧。真是麻烦
<touparx`> ofan: 还有人民搜索？给个网址看看
<Guest81844> google是用cn还是tw还是hk啊？？？
<rnimeio> hn
<fivesheep> http://www.goso.cn/
<rnimeio> hk
<Guest81844> hn?
<ofan> touparx`: 自己百度
<a080_testwebcam> google要用带https的才行。。
<a080_testwebcam> Guest81844: 你搜索个‘温度计’看看？
<rnimeio> 是的。我下载这些所搜引擎都是翻墙找国外的。没在中国境内下载
<Guest81844> 连接被中断。。。
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: https打不开
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 新手求助，ubuntu升级后无法进入桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334115 软件更新器提示更新，于是我就更新 提示重启，恰好我要出去，顺手就点了，回来停留在输入密码阶段， 输入密码，屏幕闪动，叮咚2下又回到输入密码界面。 按照网上文章，一顿乱搞 卸载了gdm，又装上，卸载了鹦鹉螺，又装 ...
<a080_testwebcam> 果然。。。
<touparx`> ofan: 效果不明显，东西太少
<ofan> touparx`: 啥?
<touparx`> ofan:看下热门事件还行
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 什么果然？
<ofan> touparx`: ..
<a080_testwebcam> 自己google怎么上去 ：） 貌似死循环啊
<ofan> Guest81844: 翻墙
<a080_testwebcam> 果然被重置鸟 木哇哈哈
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 什么果然？你那边没有吗？
<a080_testwebcam> 当然一样滴
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 哦
<a080_testwebcam> 所以要用梯子
<fivesheep> 努力点... 步 gebjgd 的后尘, 走留学的路好了..
<a080_testwebcam> 不然买个温度计都买不到，nnnd
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 怎么这样的？为什么会墙？
<gebjgd> a080_testwebcam, 我的道路可以复制
<a080_testwebcam> 墙这个东西是几千年前就有的，只不过现在比较隐蔽了
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 感觉很没有人性哟
<yuhuayang07> 搜索周杰伦都被墙服了。
<a080_testwebcam> 额，你现在终于到达zion了，这是第一层而已
<a080_testwebcam> 要记得老大哥在看你
<Guest81844> 怎么没有人分享翻墙方法？
<a080_testwebcam> 大洋国万岁！
<a080_testwebcam> 自己找吧，梯子到处都是
<a080_testwebcam> 就像摩西过红海那么简单
<Guest81844> 好！乳齿的话！！！！！！。。。。。。。。不上网了
<yuhuayang07> 刘德华也被墙。。。。
<a080_testwebcam> 圆周、温习 都不行的
<Guest81844> 这网费交得不值得
<yuhuayang07> 最可恶的是，李娜都被墙！！！！！！！！！！！！！！11
<a080_testwebcam> 你已经值得了
<a080_testwebcam> 想要成为茅山道士么？
<Guest81844> irc怎么不被墙呢？
<yuhuayang07> 刘翔也不行。
<a080_testwebcam> irc是很早的法术，已被众神遗忘了
<myke2> 不知道為什麼, Iceweasel更加容易撞关键词
<yuhuayang07> 姚明还被墙……
<yuhuayang07> 中国体育界拿的出手的，都被墙的差不多了。
<Guest81844> baidu怎么不被墙？
<Guest81844> baidu技术真高超！！
<a080_testwebcam> 百度有很多框，所以上面没有墙
<myke2> 请问Iceweasel从experimental安装好还是从squeeze-backports安装好?
<Guest81844> a080_testwebcam: 框技术？
<a080_testwebcam> 在百度那里你看不到飞行的鸟儿，而google那边可以
<myke2> caleb-: Iceweasel从experimental安装好还是squeeze-backports好
<myke2> caleb-: Iceweasel (Firefox 4.0)
<yuhuayang07> 王菲也被强墙了。没有不被墙的阿！！！
<a080_testwebcam> 你只会在百度看到烤麻雀，而且抹上地沟油了
<Guest81844> yuhuayang07: 有必要吗？
<yuhuayang07> 无聊，测下GFW的G点
<gebjgd> yuhuayang07, gfw没有G点
<a080_testwebcam> 你可以看到陈冠希的，我保证
<yuhuayang07> 还有，王菲的丈夫，李亚鹏，也被墙了。无所不墙啊！这明显是置google于死地嘛！
<Guest81844> google真可怜
<yuhuayang07> 晕……陈冠希为什么不被墙呢？奇怪耶
<Guest81844> 陈冠希有穿墙术？
<a080_testwebcam> 因为大家想看~
<gebjgd> yuhuayang07, 哦，不好意思，我们忘记了
<gebjgd> yuhuayang07, 马上墙上
<yuhuayang07> gebjgd: 应该说，GFW到处是G点
 * a080_testwebcam gebjgd粪力砌墙中
<gebjgd> XD
<scriptkids> 我的google直接hosts该到ipv6的地址了。
<scriptkids> 用这爽歪歪
<a080_testwebcam> 杀了人家四条龙，心满意足鸟
<Guest81844> scriptkids: google ipv6是多少？
<yuhuayang07> ipv6.google.com
<scriptkids> 2404:6800:8005::68   www.google.com
<scriptkids> 我的hosts中的一句。。
<myke2> dig出来的吧
<scriptkids> myke2: 我是修改的紫狐内置的hosts
<myke2> IPv6那么多, 还是dig出来的好
<scriptkids> myke2: 这个方便。不能用了马上换。
<gebjgd> 季姬寂,集鸡,鸡即棘鸡。棘鸡饥叽,季姬及箕稷济鸡。鸡既济,跻姬笈,季姬忌,急咭鸡,鸡急,继
<gebjgd> 圾几,季姬急,即籍箕击鸡,箕疾击几伎,伎即齑,鸡叽集几基,季姬急极屐击鸡,鸡既殛,季姬激,
<gebjgd> 即记《季姬击鸡记》。
<Guest81844> baidu也有地图搜索哟！！！请大家使用！！！！！！
<gebjgd> robin, ....
<robin> gebjgd, Hello? do I know you?
<gebjgd> robin, 你枪了我的昵称
<gebjgd> robin, 你抢了我的昵称
<robin> 我擦，这是中文频道。
<gebjgd> robin, 准备抢回来
<gebjgd> robin, 哈哈
<robin> gebjgd, 我怎么抢的啊？
<gebjgd> robin, 我抹，是中文的
<gebjgd> robin, 谁知道
<robin> gebjgd, 我就这么登陆的。用 xchat2，没提示我要抢ID啊。
<robin> 咋改名字来的？
<hechu> gebjgd, 我改了。
<hechu> robin, 你不用抢了。
<gebjgdg> hechu, 没用的。已经注册了
<hechu> gebjgdg, 啊？注册？就是说在这个会话期间你改不了ID？
<NoIE> 请问，大家都用什么文本编辑器？
<hechu> gebjgdg, 无所谓了，我无意抢，也想配合让，既然让不了，就算了吧。
<hechu> NoIE, 我尝试多次vi/gvim，但是最常用的还是 gedit 。
<gebjgdg> hechu, 不是，你这个昵称被别人注册了
<gebjgdg> hechu, XD
<NoIE> hechu: 谢谢。
<gebjgdg> NoIE, vim
<hechu> gebjgdg, 啊？这他妈的是我的真名拼音啊，被人抢了？难道是以前的我？
<gebjgdg> hechu, 我说的是 "robin"
<hechu> gebjgdg, 那无所谓了。谁爱用谁用，按规矩来。如果规矩是先到先得，那就是那人的。
<bluek> 请问米鼠msn好用吗？有人用过吗？
<bluek> 好多年没用msn了，突然想用了哈。
<gebjgdg> hechu, 恩那
<lemonhall> xiamx: 人不在？
<bluek> 推荐一个好用的。
<gebjgdg> bluek
<gebjgdg> bluek, pidgin
<Guest81844> 喂！你们叫你们回去吃饭啦！
<bluek> gebjgdg, 不喜欢pidgin...
<gebjgdg> bluek, amsn
<bluek> gebjgdg, 这些我都知道，我就是想问一下，好用吗？
<gebjgdg> bluek, 自己试试看
<Guest81844> 喂！你们老妈叫你们回去吃饭啦！
<bluek> gebjgdg, 等于白说。。。
<bluek> gebjgdg, 我就是不想试，想借你们的经验用一下哈。
<bluek> gebjgdg, 我可不想安装上去再remove
<gebjgdg> bluek, 爱莫能住
<Guest81844> 哈哈哈
<Guest81844> bluek: 有人跳楼啦！赶快去那经验！
<caleb-> Guest81844: baidu 太垃圾了
<Guest81844> caleb :啊？
<hechu> 有用 Intel Sandy Bridge CPU的么？
<bluek> Guest54863, 你去吧，我一般是等别人告诉我。我比较懒，不想尝试。
<Guest81844> caleb :你想说这是垃圾才能活下去的时代吗？
<hechu> 有用 Intel Sandy Bridge CPU的么？你们的集成显卡爽么——我是说，用官方驱动的时候，屏幕死锁的时候，咋解决的？
<gebjgdg> hechu, intel很好
<caleb-> Guest81844: 之前有个 Guest81844 问 baidu / google 哪个好
<gebjgdg> hechu, 你什么发行版？
<ofan> a080_testwebcam: 名字超长君
<Guest81844> caleb-: it was me!
<hechu> 有用 Intel Sandy Bridge CPU的么？它的集成显卡，在Ubuntu 11.04, Fedora 15都会发生死锁现象。
<hechu> gebjgdg, 有用 Intel Sandy Bridge CPU的么？它的集成显卡，在Ubuntu 11.04, Fedora 15都会发生死锁现象。
<myke2> caleb-: 我已经换成experimental里面的了
<gebjgdg> hechu, 没遇到过
<gebjgdg> hechu, intel集成显卡很好
<myke2> caleb-: backports里面没语言包
<caleb-> myke2: 个人觉得用 firefox 比 iceweasel 好
<hechu> gebjgdg, 你是什么CPU？
<caleb-> myke2: 语言包只是个 xpi
<myke2> caleb-: 要自己做包吧
<gebjgdg> hechu, intel amd都有
<caleb-> myke2: 解开就能用啦，不用做
<gebjgdg> hechu, 4台笔记本
<hechu> gebjgdg, Sandy Bridge的CPU的代号是： I5 2410M，I3 2310M 这样的。
<caleb-> myke2: iceweasel 更新慢，补洞慢，兼容性差
<myke2> caleb-: 自己解的upgrade怎么办
<hechu> gebjgdg, 你的是么？
<caleb-> myke2: 自己解的可以用官方 upgrade
<caleb-> myke2: 如果想不开也可以自己编译
<myke2> caleb-: 编译ff太折腾了
<gebjgdg> hechu, 我有新的
<gebjgdg> hechu, 也有老的i855g
<gebjgdg> hechu, 都没有问题
<gebjgdg> hechu, arch
<hechu> gebjgdg, 这个bug，我提交到了 launchpad，确认存在的。参考：https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/754777
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 754777 in linux (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-m-gt2] GPU lockup (Blitter IPEHR: 0x13000002, Render IPEHR: 0x02000006)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gebjgdg> hechu, 等新的intel驱动吧
<hechu> gebjgdg, 估计你的 intel 系产品比较旧，我说的是最新的酷睿，i5二代。Sandy Bridge构架的。
<gebjgdg> hechu, intel驱动向来这样
<gebjgdg> hechu, 哦，我没有你那么新的。我的是intel g4
<hechu> gebjgdg, 哎。。。
<gebjgdg> hechu, intel驱动向来抽风的
<gebjgdg> hechu, 所以用滚动发行版最好
<gebjgdg> hechu, 要么就别升级，用老的非滚动发行版，一直不变
<myke2> caleb-: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/index.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Reference
<myke2> caleb-: 这个是刚出来的?
<myke2> hechu: Core 5
<myke2> hechu: Core i5不是cpu?
<Guest81844> i5带有visa
<Guest81844> 微软万岁！收购NVIDIA！
<caleb-> Guest81844: 没有的事，别吓人
<caleb-> Guest81844: m$ 只是有优先购买权
 * caleb- n卡用户飘过
<Guest81844> 子曰：请我一起成为傻蛋吧！
<Guest81844> 子曰：请和我一起成为傻蛋吧！
<genieliu> emacs 出現Lisp nesting exceeds `max-lisp-eval-depth'是什麼情況？
<Guest81844> genieliu: you can google it!
<Guest81844> 子曰：请和我一起成为丧家犬吧！
<qinglingquan> genieliu: 什么情况下出现的？
 * microcai M$ 收购了 NVIDIA ， 马上换 ATI 显卡
<chenxunlin> 呵呵，有这个消息么？
<genieliu> 改回來了
<ofan> 老新闻
<genieliu> qinglingquan: 我就加了點配置，結果就出現這種情況了
<qinglingquan> genieliu: 你检查一下刚加的配置的括号
<jiero> scribus 1.4.0终于要出了，改几个文件然后就放
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 秦皇岛果然凉快
<jyfl987> 看来以后要住海边
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, 还是帝都好
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, XD
<Guest81844> 垃圾频道！请你们赶快退了吧！没有人帮助其他人，也没有本事帮助其他人。你们上什么IRC啊？回去上QQ吧！   我先退了
<Guest81844> 88for ever!
<gebjgdg> 又一个傻逼
<ofan> 不要侮辱傻逼
<gebjgdg> ofan, 不好意思
<gebjgdg> ofan, 是我失言了
<jiero> 都还在呃。
<gebjgdg> jiero, 热死了
<gebjgdg> alvin_rxg, 你们那里多少度
<jiero> gebjgdg: 我冷。
<jiero> gebjgdg: 每次见到“我冷”这个短语我就想到郑渊洁。。。
<gebjgdg> jiero, 他怎么了？
<jiero> gebjgdg: 他写了一个童话里某人父亲就是乘船出海船沉冻死——留下一句话，我冷。
<jiero> 卫星电话——说明了，不要吐槽。
<gebjgdg> jiero, 没看过他的那么多童话
<gebjgdg> jiero, 就看过有关生肖鼠的
 * microcai 马屁精真多！！！
 * microcai 马屁精真多！！！
<gebjgdg> microcai, 你没事把
<jiero> gebjgdg: 哦。很多很多。
 * microcai Linus 不就是改个版本号么，就那么多人来马屁来了
 * jiero 想要知道谁在拍microcai 屁股
<gebjgdg> 继续帮pdf书王识别汉字去了。下午去Aasee看美女去了
<genieliu> qinglingquan: 括號沒問題，我是想讓emacs默認用org-mode打開text文件就加了句(add-hook 'text-mode-hook 'org-mode).之後就出現那樣的問題了
<jiero> 谁有Ubuntu Mono Beta？
<jiero> 传我一份？
<gebjgdg> alvin_rxg, 一会儿我看到的裸露的美女就给你发照片
<jiero> gebjgdg: 你要给裸女拍照？
<gebjgdg> jiero, 偷拍
 * microcai  2个骗子装成物业的来收物业费了。
 * microcai 真是搞笑。
 * microcai 诶，发现我冷漠掉了，竟然不揭穿他们。我没被骗就不管别人了
<jiero> gebjgdg: 好好努力。
<caleb-> 谁拍 linus 马屁啊？
<gebjgdg> jiero, 恩那
<caleb-> 最近怎么常有小白来
 * microcai SB 多，骗子市场大，没办法
<caleb-> 表示 linux 用户逐日增多？
 * caleb- 欢迎菜鸟，不欢迎小白
 * microcai https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/5/31/108 又来一个马屁。快去围观
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 表示我把/放到subvolume里了，然后到现在我都还没启动起来系统…⋯
<caleb-> microcai: 这种可以算 spam 了
<qinglingquan> genieliu:用 (add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.txt\\'" .  org-mode))
<a080_testwebcam> aasee是什么？？
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 恭喜
<bluek> amsn里面的那个图标丑死了。
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 嗯
<myke2> caleb-: 什么小白
 * edison0354 有没有人的root是在btrfs的subvolume里？
<jyfl987> gebjgdg: 帝都就是工资好 mm咪咪好 其他没啥
<wzssyqa> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 嗯⋯⋯
<jyfl987> edison0354: 秦皇岛真不错
<wzssyqa> edison0354: subvolme能直接当普通目录用吗？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 主要是grub很神奇的，一写boot，然后回车，然后就重启了⋯⋯
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 能
<caleb-> myke2: 刚有个傻屄 guest
<edison0354> jyfl987: 去吧
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, 帝都工资还好？
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, 上海工资更好
<caleb-> 帝都空气对女孩皮肤不好
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我昨天就来了
<jyfl987> gebjgdg: 还行
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额
<edison0354> wzssyqa: subvol本身就是个dir，只不过不能rmdir掉
<qinglingquan> 我落伍了，帝都-bj?
<edison0354> qinglingquan: …⋯
<jyfl987> gebjgdg: 没有你德国高
<jyfl987> gebjgdg: 听说最近德国有什么溶血的疾病 你有准备防僵尸指南么
<a080_testwebcam> 帝国都城在平壤，这都不知道
<jyfl987> 帝都有个别称叫范阳
<jyfl987> 不过你们文化不高 都不晓得的
<qinglingquan> ...
<fighterlyt> what are you  talking about?
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, 不吃生冷蔬菜没有任何压力
<jyfl987> gebjgdg: 关键是别人要吃你阿
<a080_testwebcam> 有吸血鬼速成秘籍，谁要买么？
<gebjgdg> jyfl987, 不怕。不住在闹市区
<fighterlyt> 我主基督
<jyfl987> 基督的十字架如果不是桃木作的 没有少林和尚开光 是没法刺死吸血鬼的
<edison0354> jyfl987: …⋯
<gaia> ni
<gaia> hao
<a080_testwebcam> 十天内变成狼人，谁想学？
<^k^> 新⇨ Wubi安装讨论 • WIN7下WUBI 10.10问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334121 我是新手。我的是笔记本，特意分了H盘（30G）装10.10。 把ISO文件跟WUBI文件放在H盘，第一次 安装大小选了27G，第二次选了17G（自动选的），我有填用户名，密码。OK，安装。有显示正在安装这图 http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/U2.2.2_05_medi ...
<fighterlyt> 确实，普通的十字架威力太大，将直接把vampire烧成灰
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我去掉 boot成功了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 哦
<edison0354> wzssyqa: arch坑爹，看装的是RC2，实际出来时RC1，不支持btrfs做boot还
<caleb-> 传教的也来了？
<gaia> o
<gaia> nihao
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不严谨的东西，这样很正常
 * gaia nihao
<edison0354> caleb-: 用btrfs吧
<edison0354> caleb-: 传教⋯⋯
<caleb-> 稳定才是王道
 * caleb- 追求稳定的升级控
 * caleb- glib 刚升级到 2.29.6 XD
<qinglingquan> 选择太多也是一种痛苦
<myke2> edison0354: 你还打算btrfs做boot?
<edison0354> myke2: 可以啊
<edison0354> myke2: 等我把grub升级了就好了
<myke2> edison0354: 一般都用ext2
<myke2> edison0354: 我知道可以阿
<edison0354> myke2: wzssyqa已经是btrfs的root了
<edison0354> myke2: 干嘛不用ext3呢？还有日志
<myke2> edison0354: 兼容性
<myke2> edison0354: 一般性都用ext2的
<edison0354> myke2: EXT3比EXT2差吗？
<caleb-> myke2: ext3 可以用 ext2 mount 的
<myke2> edison0354: 又不常写入
<caleb-> myke2: 完全兼容
<myke2> caleb-: 有Journal
<edison0354> myke2: ext3不就是比ext2多了个journel？
<myke2> caleb-: 你可以试试在BSD里面ext2 mount
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 话说变色龙不识别btrfs好像⋯⋯
<myke2> caleb-: 我以前因为这样把/boot搞坏过
<myke2> caleb-: 主要是一般都用ext2的吧
<myke2> caleb-: 我见到的少数几个发行版都是
<caleb-> myke2: 那是 N 年前了吧
<caleb-> 现在哪个 distro 还用 ext2?
<myke2> caleb-: 比如Debian squeeze
<myke2> caleb-: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch06s03.html.en#di-partition
<^k^> ⇪ title: 6.3. Using Individual Components
<caleb-> myke2: 自动分区?
<caleb-> when guided partitioning is used.
<vic> dbus 真操蛋
<caleb-> dbus 真操蛋
<vic> dbus-python 更操蛋
<caleb-> dbus-python 更操蛋
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 对了，btrfs支持新的压缩用lib了
<edison0354> caleb-: vic: grub2是grub.cfg还是grub.conf来着？忘了⋯⋯
 * caleb- 不喜欢 filesystem-level compression
<edison0354> caleb-: 囧
<bluek> 我问一下啊
<vic> edison0354: 不用grub2
<edison0354> vic: 囧
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 那么好的snapshot不用
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 非要压缩
<vic> edison0354: 呵呵
<edison0354> gebjgdg: …⋯
<edison0354> gebjgdg: ZFS也有压缩
<bluek> 有关compiz的纸飞机问题，我在打字的时候也闪啊闪的，烦死了。我不想这样子，有什么办法限制小窗口不用纸飞机吗？
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 压缩多好
<edison0354> blueghost: 关了纸飞机吧……恶心人啊⋯⋯
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 没用的功能
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 多有用
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 不跟大硬盘的人比
<myke2> gebjgdg: 压缩IO更快
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 现在硬盘白菜价格了
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 笔记本飘过
<edison0354> myke2: +1
<gebjgdg> edison0354, 四台笔记本路过
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 貌似ntfs也可以压缩，但是很多人都没有压缩？
<edison0354> gebjgdg: 不跟德国土豪比⋯⋯
<edison0354> dream1986: 我开压缩的
<edison0354> dream1986: 对于某些特定的文件夹开
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 他是德国人？
<edison0354> dream1986: 不是
<myke2> caleb-: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide#Manually_partition_Hard_Drives
<myke2> caleb-: 也说的是ext2
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 其实我想问他和希特勒是啥关系~~~~~~~
<edison0354> dream1986: 汗
<edison0354> caleb-: myke2: mount --bind /broot/boot /mnt/boot这个bind是啥意思？
<myke2> edison0354: 目录到目录的Mount
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<myke2> edison0354: 你不会pinfo?
<if_else> 各位，motd 进入 shell 时提示的信息可否不同？谢谢
<edison0354> myke2: 懒…⋯
<dreamysirc> myke2: 是不是info让你很不爽？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我不是emacser
 * edison0354 cat /mnt/usr/lib/syslinux/gptmbr.bin > /dev/sda  原来除了dd，还能这么干
<myke2> edison0354: 比dd慢吧应该
 * caleb- 不看 info
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我没打飞机啊现在
<edison0354> myke2: 反正就一个MBR，446B的东西
<edison0354> blueghost: …⋯
<blueghost> edison0354:) ......
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔你好邪恶啊
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我怎么邪恶了
<edison0354> vic: myke2：我去试试能不能用syslinux拉起来系统吧
<myke2> edison0354: 年轻人真折腾
<edison0354> myke2: 没办法啊，我现在只能用MAC和瘟到死了⋯⋯
<edison0354> myke2: 不折腾咋办，进去了以后GNOME还不知道是活是死呢
<myke2> edison0354: 為什麼一定要把/boot放在btrfs
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我怎么邪恶了
<blueghost> vic:) hi
<vic> blueghost: hi
<edison0354> myke2: 没啊，我现在boot在ext3都起不来，grub里输入boot，回车，然后就重启了
<blueghost> hihi
<myke2> edison0354: 你不是grub2?
<edison0354> myke2: 是啊
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔，你一点都不邪恶！！！！真的~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> myke2: 你默认我说的grub==grub2就好了
<myke2> edison0354: 到底是不是?
<bluek> 没有人知道吗？
<a080_testwebcam> boot用ext2不是挺好的。干嘛用btrfs这种还不能正式用于生产环境的东西？
<bluek> 如何让小窗口不显示纸飞机的效果？
<myke2> edison0354: 你这个回答怎么像英语一样的......
<edison0354> myke2: ？
<bluek> 我打开菜单或打字都显示纸飞机的效果，汗死了。
<edison0354> myke2: 我是grub2的，
<edison0354> myke2: 我只用grub2和grub4dos
<dreamysirc> grub2现在不patch能btrfs么？
<edison0354> dream1986: 不需要patch了已经
<myke2> edison0354: grub2 1.99?
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 看了下，还得~x86，还是算了，怕弄脏了os
<edison0354> myke2: RC2不需要patch了就
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你们的洁癖好可怕
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 而且ext2的性能很高，btrfs做boot还要关闭日志麻烦
<myke2> dreamysirc: 不需要关闭journal吧
<linsux> ext2其他都好，就是没有journaling
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你做boot还要日志？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 没必要特地关闭journal
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我用ext2的
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我觉得用其他的都很折腾
<linsux> ext4怎么样
<dreamysirc> myke2: boot用日志说是会降低性能好像啊
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 就一个boot能差多少啊？
<myke2> edison0354: 你怕/boot用ext2丢失数据?
<a080_testwebcam> boot,就算丢失了也没啥吧
<edison0354> myke2: 反正ext234都差不多，于是我就用3了
<a080_testwebcam> 真是奇怪的想法
<myke2> edison0354: 可以用tune2fs转变的
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你boot的还一直改不成？就是在读取而已，用啥日志？
<edison0354> myke2: caleb-: vic: initframs开压缩会影响性能吗？
<linsux> ext4和ext3,2不知道又有啥区别了
<^k^> 新⇨ Full Circle 开源杂志 • 第49期英文放出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334129 http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/49/en.pdf 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhd — 2011-06-05 19:23
<myke2> a080_testwebcam: 虚拟机上会丢失的. 物理机上/boot几乎都是readonly的
<myke2> edison0354: 我现在都不关心这种
<edison0354> linsux: 那俩完全不知道有啥区别⋯⋯
<myke2> edison0354: 没有任何意义
<edison0354> linsux: 只是看评分有区别
<myke2> edison0354: 以前我自己编译内核的时候都没有initramfs
<linsux> 3 和4？
<edison0354> myke2: 囧
<edison0354> myke2: 我成功的拼错了initramfs
<a080_testwebcam> myke2: 普通用户没几个会在虚拟机里面放重要的东西吧。。
<dreamysirc> linsux: 觉得对于普通人来说没啥区别，对于开发者，就一直在吹而已
<myke2> a080_testwebcam: 虚拟机里面导致/boot损坏之后修复起来不那么容易吧, 需要livecd
<linsux> 难道Linux也流行马甲？
<myke2> ext4现在综合性能最好了, 在稳定的里面
<a080_testwebcam> myke2: 个人都是把xp啥的放虚拟机养着。。
<linsux> 我也感觉当年的ext2速度是最快的
<edison0354> myke2: 啊，不是号称ext4不稳定吗？
<a080_testwebcam> 稳定最重要，其他就算了
<myke2> a080_testwebcam: 以前我用是因为我要带学校里面去用
<myke2> edison0354: 没那么回事
<a080_testwebcam> edison0354: 恰恰是btrfs
<dreamysirc> linsux: 有日志的跟没日志的没有可比性
<luoshu> brtfs不好用阿
<myke2> edison0354: 以前有过几个bug, 但是btrfs目前可是unstable!
<edison0354> luoq: subvolume , compress，多好的动词啊
<edison0354> luoq: 东西
<linsux> 以前还有好几个fs， 忘了
<edison0354> myke2: 是啊
<a080_testwebcam> 等btrfs成为各大发行版本的默认分区格式再说吧
<a080_testwebcam> jfs?
 * edison0354 期待 MAC OS X Lion添加ZFS支持
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: jfs⋯⋯哪年的东西⋯⋯
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 我还在用xfs和reiserfs
<myke2> edison0354: jfs在linux中说的是jfs2
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我都没见过
<myke2> dreamysirc: reiserfs最好换掉
<dreamysirc> edison0354: fs你还是看得见的？
<dreamysirc> myke2: 为啥？
<linsux> 以前reiserfs貌似很红
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 没见人用过
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我用reiserfs很爽啊
<a080_testwebcam> 现在开发好像有点停滞
<myke2> dreamysirc: 如果发生什么断电这种, 然后reiserfs自检时间很长吧
 * edison0354 btrfs是大势所趋啊
<dreamysirc> a080_testwebcam: 只认对于我来说好不好用而已
<zhangkaixuan> gmail终于能都打开了 三天了阿...
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 除了昨天以外，gmail都挺好的啊
<dreamysirc> myke2: linux的fs断电后自检都很久，没关系~~~~~~~~~`
<a080_testwebcam> dreamysirc: 现在还不错，但显然不是将来的选择
<a080_testwebcam> edison0354: zhangkaixuan 这两天不都很正常么？
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:我这里这三天都打不开..... 偶尔能够打开google主页
<dreamysirc> a080_testwebcam: 等将来谁好用再用谁
<myke2> dreamysirc: reiserfs还容易产生碎片什么的
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: 昨天怎么可能正常…⋯昨天连kernel.org的wiki都打不开
<zhangkaixuan> 貌似现在恢复正常了....
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你说得是jfs吧
<a080_testwebcam> 碎片无所谓的，普通用户管这个干嘛
<myke2> dreamysirc: reiserfs
<myke2> dreamysirc: jfs没用过, 不知道
<caleb-> btrfs 等它变稳定再说吧
<dreamysirc> myke2: 不是说除了jfs一般linux的fs都没有么？
<caleb-> edison0354: 前阵子的 benchmark 还大输 ext4 呢
<myke2> dreamysirc: 都有碎片
<myke2> dreamysirc: ext4还有在线碎片整理的机制
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你清理过么？我是没有
<a080_testwebcam> dreamysirc: 只是没windows那么严重而已
<a080_testwebcam> 现在硬盘白菜价，等你坏了再买个就好了
 * edison0354 比碎片的话，btrfs应该最多吧
<myke2> dreamysirc: 不清理的, ext4那个机制是[在线]的, 不是掉用某个程序的
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我root home photo用的都是reiserfs，video用得是xfs，music是ext4 ，boot是ext2
<myke2> 新的windows恐怕没那么严重了吧, 以前fat32时代的事情
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我win也没清理过~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 对了, 你是reiserfs还是reiser4?
<zhangkaixuan> myke2:貌似ext文件系统不需要进行碎片整理 好像ibm的dw有过介绍
<dreamysirc> myke2: reiserfs 有两年没动了
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: 仅仅讨论碎片的存在, 并没有说要[整理]
<zhangkaixuan> 啊啊啊 在google下载chrome的速度是4kb。。。。我的宽带是4M
<dreamysirc> zhangkaixuan: 我记得就jfs，其他的fs都不需要清理。
<bluek> 谁在用windows吗？
<linsux> 我
<bluek> 我想问一下，windows里面的msn状态图标存放的地址是？
<bluek> 要不，你给我发点状态图标吧？
<linsux> 不知道哦，没用msn
<bluek> 哦，amsn状态图标丑死了
<linsux> 网上有下载啊
<bluek> 网上的太花哨了
<dreamysirc> bluek: 你win也用amsn？
<edison0354> blueghost: pidgin飘过
<bluek> 我找了半天也没看到中意的
<linsux> 各式各样都有
<myke2> caleb-: NT内核不是很差吧
<a080_testwebcam> 能用就好了...
<bluek> dreamysirc, 不，我在linux下，我没windows，我只不过是想把状态图标给换掉
<a080_testwebcam> 要不自己弄一个好了
<dreamysirc> bluek: 这么说你lin下的im很多了~~~~~~~~
<bluek> dreamysirc, 貌似还行哈
<luoshu> 現在都不想用im了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 飘什么, 别飘去外太空了
<zhangkaixuan> 那个兄台那里有google chrome的deb安装包 给发一份不?
<bluek> 偶尔要视频一下。
<zhangkaixuan> 这里实在是下不来...
<edison0354> myke2: NT内核有实体吗？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 别飘去月球见嫦娥. 你这猪八戒
<bluek> 还有一个问题，谁能回答？compiz大家都知道吧？可是关于纸飞机有人熟吗？我不想打字的时候还出现纸飞机的效果，还有菜单。
<myke2> edison0354: 什么实体
<edison0354> myke2: 就有文件吗？像vmlinuz一样
<bluek> http://www.mobanwang.com/icon/2009/232.html
<bluek> 借你们的眼睛看看
<myke2> edison0354: hal.dll, ntoskrnl.exe
<dreamysirc> edison0354: software的东西还有实体的？？？！！！
<bluek> 这个网址的状态图标还行吗？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 吴刚不会放过你
<NoIE> compiz 很好配置。
<myke2> edison0354: 好像主要就这两个, 前一个是Hardware Abstract Layer
<edison0354> myke2: 啥东西？
<bluek> NoIE, 你对里面的纸飞机熟悉吗？
<blueghost> 我总有个疑问, 吴刚和嫦娥都在月球, 就不会出啥子问题??
<myke2> edison0354: 最重要的是后面一个
<luoshu> google-chrome-stable_11.0.696.71-r86024_i386.deb這個要不要
<myke2> edison0354: ntoskrnl.exe NT Operating System Kernel
<bluek> NoIE, 我不想打字的时候也出现那种效果，还有打开菜单的时候。可以实现吗？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 吴刚算毛，姓李的才王道
<blueghost> 是不是有个月兔在中间做梗
<edison0354> myke2: 汗，不懂
<myke2> edison0354: 就这个文件啊
<edison0354> myke2: 我说不懂具体是干啥的
<myke2> edison0354: 内核API的实现啊
<edison0354> myke2: 所以说不懂⋯⋯
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 做梗看成make love了~~~~~~~
<myke2> edison0354: 你可以看ReactOS源代码
<edison0354> myke2: 不用说了==！完全不懂==！泪奔
<dreamysirc> myke2: 居然还看reactos的代码~~~~~~~我的妈呀
<metbsd> reactos到底啥东东啊
<myke2> dreamysirc: 否则怎么着
<dreamysirc> myke2: 用linux这么就，还没看过kernel的源代码，同泪奔
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 有编译内核不？
<metbsd> 没看过，却天天编译
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 经常
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 用 sirc?
<luoshu> 配置太差 編譯好慢。/
<caleb-> metbsd: 天天编译内核做毛？
<metbsd> 编译其他
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 源码有300多M吧……
<a080_testwebcam> 用linux这么久，根本不懂代码的路过
<myke2> dreamysirc: 看看可以学习些简单的代码, 以及命名规则
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 大哥，看kernel源码不？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 大哥，俺连C都不会啊
<a080_testwebcam> 哇哈哈，不会吧，你不理工的么？
<dreamysirc> myke2: 看kernel source学编程，我了个去~~~~~~~~
<vic> 用linux同不会c的路过
<a080_testwebcam> edison0354: 小鄙视一下，你们现在不用学c了?
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: 学，但是上学学的东西，你懂的
<a080_testwebcam> 这倒也是
<myke2> 现在学C是为了学C++吧
<dreamysirc> a080_testwebcam: 大哥你是看kernel source学c的！！！！
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: 跟没学一样
<a080_testwebcam> 偶不会C,偶连B语言都不会
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: basic
 * caleb- 骄傲地表示会 Chinese language
<a080_testwebcam> 那不是b语言
<myke2> B语言? 那个很少有人懂吧
<myke2> B -> BCPL -> C?
<metbsd> OB吧
<edison0354> caleb-: 你傲娇了
<a080_testwebcam> 恩哼，果然上课学的东西不太全啊
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 我连chinese都说得不是很好~~~~~~辩证不过别人~~~~~~
<edison0354> caleb-: 其实你应该说“人家才不会告诉你们人家会Chinese language呢（脸红害羞状）”
<a080_testwebcam> 辩证法？咳 咳 咳
<a080_testwebcam> 偶就会点日语。。。
<a080_testwebcam> 这念头谁都懂的一点，华丽丽地匿了
<a080_testwebcam> 年头
<vic> 俺会数到10，俺傲娇
<metbsd> yamade，这句是我见到的日本人说最多的
<edison0354> metbsd: 本来就是日语⋯⋯
<a080_testwebcam> wahayue
<a080_testwebcam> kong nai ji wa
<metbsd> kawaii, yamade, yamade
<edison0354> vic: 表示听生肉只能偶尔听懂几个单词⋯⋯
<a080_testwebcam> min na~
<a080_testwebcam> ma de yo
 * edison0354 mi na san , kou ni qi wa
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: ma de是等等的意思⋯⋯
<metbsd> 最近都很少见着穿着衣服的日本人
<a080_testwebcam> 恩哼，果然是长江后浪推前浪啊，厉害
<caleb-> metbsd: 看片都不从头看的？
 * caleb- 表示穿衣脱衣也是很好看的
<a080_testwebcam> 不过偶们当年想看片要辛苦多了，不像现在的学生，校内就搞定了
<metbsd> 会稍微看下，然后就进主题
<a080_testwebcam> 后来又流行韩语鸟
<metbsd> 因为开头他们说半天也听不懂
<a080_testwebcam> tun ma xi lei yo
<caleb-> 对人造泡菜没有爱
<a080_testwebcam> cola ma xi lei yo
 * edison0354 思密达
<a080_testwebcam> bonjour~
<edison0354> a080_testwebcam: 法语⋯⋯
<edison0354> Destine: 悦姐出来说西班牙语拉～
<metbsd> 台式机是不是都是玩游戏用的
<Destine> edison0354, ?
<edison0354> Destine: 你好是啥？
<Destine> edison0354, hola
<edison0354> Destine: 好简单⋯⋯
<Destine> edison0354, 啊。
 * edison0354 果然还是中文最难学了
<a080_testwebcam> Perdona？
<dreamysirc> 看了下，你们都生错年代，当不了汉奸了，悲剧啊~~~~~~~
<a080_testwebcam> 呃，难道我们现在不是么？
<a080_testwebcam> 都在卖，卖多卖少的区别而已
<bluek> 菜单搞定了，就是输入法怎么搞定？
<metbsd> 改成中文就有机会搞定输入法了
<bluek> 呵呵
<metbsd> 你菜单怎么搞定的
<bluek> close animation里面第二项。
<bluek> type=菜单，什么什么的。
<bluek> 把那个删掉
<bluek> 现在想办法把输入法搞定。
<bluek> 把时间可以调长点
<caleb-> 调啥时间？
<bluek> 最小化的那个时候用火，时间调成1024,关闭那个第一项，时间调成700左右
<caleb-> eye candy 就是浪费时间啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 果然有比基尼妹子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 拍了？
<bluek> caleb,忙的时候就关掉哈，不忙的时候就炫一下。
<gebjgd> 老婆带了相机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯？
<bluek> 输入法在输入的时候也有纸飞机的关闭效果，因为它文字输入完毕，窗口消失也叫关闭。所以会有这个效果存在
<bluek> 想想办法
<degang>  各位安装显卡驱动出现这个错误 Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1187144747 833989883
<degang> 各位安装显卡驱动出现这个错误
<degang> Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1187144747 833989883
<degang>  各位安装显卡驱动出现这个错误 Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1187144747 833989883
<cuihao> 校验错误，重新下载一个
<cuihao> Linux怎么看开机时间？uptime貌似才精确到分
<blueghost> 周星驰的祸害真是深远啊
<blueghost> 现在的 动画片都无厘头 至极啊
<blueghost> 动画片不充满无厘头都不能称为动画片似的
<blueghost> 有趣只有无厘头一种吗
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: cat /proc/uptime
<cuihao> alvin_rxg, 这个好，thanks
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: man proc => /uptime
<blueghost> 孩子看多了 动画片, 也得无厘头了
<blueghost> 中国的动画片怎么都这水平啊
<blueghost> 一点新意都没有. 以为加点无厘头就好笑了,就有新意了?? 一个还行, 多了就无聊了
<bluek> 刚刚那个问用输入法的时候禁用compiz的纸飞机效果？
<Colin-shzsc> grub 第三次被 win 下面的 trados 破坏，这恢复的我都火大了……
<Colin-shzsc> 破坏后如果不恢复的话那神马系统都进不去，加载 grub 的时候直接重启
<metbsd> 可能你的grub装的不对吧
<metbsd> 你怎么装的
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 貌似 trados 用的 flexlm 授权管理器和 grub 一样会占用 32 道
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 偏偏 flexlm 写入引导区的方式可能又比较野蛮
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: grub 可以不放 mbr 的
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 每次回复 grub 都会出来一个 32 道被占用的提示
<metbsd> 那你的引导资料放在哪里的
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 放在分区，然后搞个和 flexlm 兼容的 boot loader
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 我就直接恢复的，也没见对 trados 造成什么影响
<cuihao> 努力了一天，可以12秒完全进入X了。
<metbsd> Colin-shzsc, 基本上grub能起来，用命令行想启动哪都可以
<metbsd> 无需引导
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 问题就是这里 grub 被破坏后直接在 load 的时候重启
<metbsd> 那你有没试过命令行来启动
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 只要一破坏根本连 grub 都起不来
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 只能用光盘开机
<bluek> 刚刚是谁问那个问题的？
<bluek> 输入法   禁用compiz 的纸飞机效果。。。。搞定了，有人要共享一下吗？包括菜单等
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 当然这里是 grub2，虽说我用的 archlinux 但我自己装的 grub2
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 又一个arch党？
<lkb> 有人给介绍哈给人发消息怎么发的吗？
<bluek> metbsd, 在吗？
<bluek> metbsd, 你搞定了吗？我搞定了，包括输入法
<metbsd> bluek, 在，我早搞定了，ibus,中文菜单
<bluek> metbsd, 搞定了也不告诉我一下啊？哈...
<bluek> 啊是加一个&!(....
<metbsd> 以为你早搞好了
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 我恢复 grub2 仍然用的是 ubuntu 的 livecd
<bluek> metbsd, 你太没良心了哈
<bluek> metbsd, 我刚搞定一会儿，在找你呢，以为你没搞定，现在该搞定的都搞定了哈。
<metbsd> bluek, 那么恭喜你了，你接下去搞甚么
<bluek> metbsd, 我用的是fcitx哈哈
<bluek> metbsd, 接下来不知道，没有啥可搞定了
<metbsd> bluek, 都一样，你mplayer有了吗
<bluek> metbsd, 早有啦
<bluek> metbsd, 要不然怎么看小电影呢？
<metbsd> libreoffice?
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx 在 gnome 3 下面还是比较挫……
<metbsd> 一般都是ibus了
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 打补丁了没？
<bluek> 我用的是五笔，自我感觉特好用。
<Colin-shzsc> 不想太折腾，暂时就 ibus 用着了
<Colin-shzsc> 虽说在 vim 里面有点小不舒服
<bluek> 就算我用的是fcitx 2.0，也不错啊。。。fcitx一直就很好用，何况我对五笔的熟悉哈哈，我巴不得直接用n年前的dos下的wt wb那种老五笔才爽呢。我不喜欢联想等。
<metbsd> 五笔我不会啊，觉得拼音快好多
<Colin-shzsc> 双拼党飘过……
<bluek> metbsd, 拼音能快过五笔？
<metbsd> 拼音有联想
<metbsd> wsm=为什么
<bluek> metbsd, 最讨厌联想词汇，自作聪明
<bluek> 我想打什么就打什么，多好哈。
<bluek> 要不然多加个空格就出现那么多的字，又要删掉。多烦人
<Colin-shzsc> 我用拼音（双拼）的也讨厌所谓的联想
<metbsd> 不过拼音也有坏处，很多字写不出来
<bluek> 我用五笔十多年了
<Colin-shzsc> 双拼有更大的坏处，用多了连拼音都会写不来
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, fcitx在gnome3下挺好爱
<metbsd> 都比手写好
<bluek> 晕
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 你咋修复的grub2捏？
<bluek> 手写的那个速度我是受不了。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 不过我还是用的乐此不疲，嘿嘿（紫光的方案）
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有个问题
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: —root-directory？
<dororo_> opera的缓存文件可以不要.tmp后缀吗？
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 挂载然后 --root-directory
<bluek> metbsd, 你啊有好看的天穹壁纸啊？
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: PBR怎写的？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<caleb-> fcitx4 除了名字之外基本是不同 project 了
<caleb-> 希望 yuking 继续开发 fcitx
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 里面具体的东西其实我一点也不了解……
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 我不知道为啥老是unable to read core.ing
<dororo_> opera的缓存文件名可以不要.tmp后缀吗？
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: img
<bluek> 不要开发了，老古董用用还真不错
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 你 /boot 有没有挂对？
<metbsd> blueghost, http://is.bizhiol.com/picture/big/2011/20110406/bizhiol.com261.jpg
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 没问题的
<metbsd> fcitx和ibus比较怎么样
<bluek> 没用过ibus，我觉得好用就好，最好不要有什么联想。。
<Cherrot> metbsd: 我觉得ibus框架好
<caleb-> ibus 在老机器上太杯具
<dororo_> ibus似乎有点卡
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 我是把根分区挂到 /mnt，boot 分区挂到 /mnt/boot，然后 grub-install 的
<caleb-> 不过可能主要是 dbus 的错
<Cherrot> metbsd: 搭配sunpinyin 很给力
<gebjgd> fcitx好
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 是—root-directory=/ooxx/boot —no-floppy /dev/sda8这样的不？
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: --root-directory 后面写的是 /mnt
<gebjgd> 速度优先
<dororo_> fcitx流畅
<bluek> 对于我来说，有一个fcitx就十分的好了，我只用一个五笔，别的都不想要
<metbsd> sunpinyin是ibus的吧
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 个人细好吧  fcitx 感觉不太好
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<vic> sunpinyin不是ibus的
<lkb> ibus拖累QQ
<Cherrot> metbsd: sunpinyin 通吃两个
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 有什么不好的
<vic> 目前用小小输入法
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<bluek> 随便用什么，打得快就是王道
<bluek> 哈哈
<Cherrot> ibus 自带的拼音输入法太慢了 就换了sunpinyin
<vic> 不求快，求舒服
<vic> 小小输入法 用QQ的云输入
<Colin-shzsc> sunpinyin 如果因为导入词库词频被搞乱的话会很杯具，我有这个经理
<bluek> 切，打得慢的舒服个PP
<bluek> 急都快急死了
<Colin-shzsc> 甚至会不如 fcitx 那简单的算法
<vic> 切，打那么快有个屁用，反正也打不了几个字
<metbsd> bluek, 你的五笔速度很快啊
<Cherrot> sunpinyin AI貌似很猛 用起来相当爽
<bluek> metbsd, 一般般，99年测试136/ 分钟。现在没有了
<bluek> metbsd, 老师帮我测试的，那个时候是纯dos下的那个wps and cced。十分钟测一次，然后除以十得到的结果
<Colin-shzsc> 用多了双拼看别人打全拼真的感觉急死人
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 有这个感觉，我看别人打字我比他还着急的哈
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc:  双拼快吗？ 我从来没试过呢
<Cherrot> 因为打全拼还总是要翻页找词
<Colin-shzsc> bluek: 可惜我手指不协调，打双拼错误率非常高
<gebjgd> 双拼快么?
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 我不看键盘。包括别的键。特殊符号
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 只要有一个不是太差的输入法，并且尽量避免只打单字，一般常用词基本不需要翻页
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 以前被老师逼出来的，那个时候要比赛，我当时参加的是全能。包括gwbasic ,foxbase,还有一项就是打字了。
<gebjgd> google拼音挺好的
<Colin-shzsc> bluek: 我别的还行，唯独数字不能盲打
<Cherrot> 看来我的输入法太落后了……怀念虚拟机里用搜狗输入的快感
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 我统杀，基本上
<vic> 双拼尝试了一阵，没坚持下来，五笔也是。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 我用 ibus 基本上常用词也都不需要翻页
<vic> 拼音现在基本都不翻页的
<vic> 除非单字
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 不过sunpinyin是我目前用的最顺手的了，速度也上来了
<Cherrot> ibus自带的拼音输入法感觉离sunpinyin还是有很大差距的
<bluek>  Colin-shzsc 包括+—等一些鸟符号，只要是键盘上面有的，我都可以打出来哈。
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 当然前提是 ibus-pinyin 装上了 openphrase 的词库，arch 的 ibus 默认就带 openphrase 词库
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: ubuntu 默认不带，要自己装
<vic> ibus卡。。放弃
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 眼睛绝对不会看一下。就算是打错了，我的小手指就自动摸到退格键上面去了。：）
<vic> fcitx最爱，目前尝试小小中
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 我装过这个词库，确实好了许多，只是相应速度会不如人意
<Cherrot> 我的还是四核机那 请何以堪……
<Cherrot> 响应速度
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才自己接连把 p 打成了 o，没办法，协调不行……
<vic> 只能做到大概盲打，而且指法也不对
<bluek> 我记得好多年前，我当时还在玩t linux and rh7.2的时候，我的第一个输入法就是fcitx，一直没有换过。至今
<bluek> 基本上，接触计算机早的人都是盲打。
<vic> 话说那些受fcitx余荫的人，怎么就不能好好说话，非得气的yuking放弃开发
<bluek> 我以前聊天的时候，别人看着我，然后说：哇，你盲打啊？我当时说：什么？听不懂。他说你没看键盘。我当时就晕了。因为我以为打字就不应该看键盘。
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 问题是我的 t2370 的本子都没觉得相应慢啊
<bluek> 也是老师逼出来的。老师说不能看，我当时也不懂，也不敢看哈哈。宁愿打错。当时
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 如果不装这个词库 ibus 连基本的成语都出不来
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 不知道呢  试用ibus-sunpinyin后就果断放弃ibus-pinyin了
<OT_iux> 那天，哥哥邀我和他一起去登山，我們來到了一個落差有點高的地方。一不注意，哥哥腳下一滑，踩了個空，然後摔進旁邊那看起來有點深的湖裡。在我焦急的時候，湖中冒出了一個帶著兩個陌生人的女神，對我說：你掉的哥哥是這個帶著粗框眼鏡的哥哥？還是這個帶著金邊眼鏡的哥哥？我看了一下，雖然兩位陌生人都長得很帥，但是，他們卻不是å“
<OT_iux> 女神微笑了一下，說：很好，你很誠實，我就把你的哥哥還給你，這兩個哥哥也送給你吧！在女神消失之後，我立刻將我的哥哥推入湖裡，這次，女神卻問我：你掉的是有穿衣服的哥哥，還是沒穿衣服的哥哥？這次我回答：不，我並沒有掉任何東西。
<OT_iux> 結果，女神憤怒的告訴我：你這個不誠實的人，我要沒收你的哥哥，並且把剛剛送你的兩位哥哥變成女的！接著，女神便沉回湖裡了。我愣愣的回過頭，然後發現，原本的兩位哥哥，變成了兩隻裸體的眼鏡娘小蘿莉......計劃通り！
<^k^> OT_iux:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 用 sunpinyin 记得不要一味地胡乱导入词库，会把词频搞乱，我吃过药的
<dreamysirc> 小小和企鹅哪个漂亮？
<vic> 都支持皮肤功能把，看你的皮肤了
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 还好今天聊了这个，我正准备明天去导入词库呢……感激……
<Colin-shzsc> 那个机器人又来了？！
<vic> sunpinyin本身就很好了。。。
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 导入一点点常用的就可以了
<Cherrot> ^k^: 果断调戏你
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 嗯呢
<dreamysirc> vic: 你觉得小小好还是fcitx优秀，我刚试了小小，难以抉择啊
<Cherrot> ^k^: 没反应了？
<vic> dreamysirc: 正在试用小小中。。。。
<dreamysirc> vic: 貌似没有gentoo的ebuild
<vic> dreamysirc: 说不好谁更好一点
<bluek> ^k^：你好
<vic> dreamysirc: 小小不是有个安装的脚本吗
<dreamysirc> vic: 怎么还没有yong的ebuild
<vic> dreamysirc:自己写呗
<Cherrot> ^k^: You are a brilliant bot!
<bluek> ^k^：你今天穿内裤了吗？
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 别调戏bot了
<Cherrot> 原来 k 断线了啊
<bluek> 问一下啊
<bluek> 在座各位，谁有漂亮的，十分漂亮的天穹壁纸啊？
<dreamysirc> vic: 就是小小关了开，不会出错，fcitx会造成当前程序死亡
<lizhi> 有没有人出来聊呀
<vic> dreamysirc: 这个没发现。。。。。
<vic> dreamysirc: 小小确实不错。。。。。
<dreamysirc> vic: 无法决定要用哪个，悲剧啊
<vic> 你现在用小小呢 ？
<dreamysirc> vic: 装了两个，切来切去，难抉择，我只要一个
<vic> dreamysirc: 我也是
<dreamysirc> vic: 你准备用哪个？
<vic> dreamysirc: 现在正在用小小呢
<dreamysirc> vic: 我准备两只电脑各用一个了
<Cherrot> ^k^: 回来了呀
<bluek> 发现一个问题哈，eva传输文件的问题，貌似现在传不了文件了
<^k^> Cherrot, 所以你明白。  ㍭ 
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<joyceanxu> maya
<maya1> 恩。。。。
<maya1> yang？
<joyceanxu> nein
<vic> 小小四叶草的皮肤很漂亮啊，就是绿色太刺眼了
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 小小有 immodule 了？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: xim 关掉都会让当前程序死亡的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 下雨了
<alvin_rxg> 这边没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比基尼妹子没了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 倒是看到老婆的股沟。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽
<alvin_rxg> 来来来，上照片
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 你觉得哪个好用呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她骑车的时候
<lizhi> IRC有多少服务器呀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ..
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你老婆是男是女，你搞基不？
<lizhi> 我看好多人都是用的国外的服务器呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我立马和她换车了
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • opera缓存文件名后缀（.tmp）可以不要吗？怎样设置？（未解决） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334139 缓存文件名后缀全都是.tmp，Nautilus不能预览视频文件，从缓存找东西就不方便了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dororo — 2011-06-05 21:51
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 你觉得呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 立马…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肥水决不能流外人田
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯嗯，所以上照片吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 滚
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 活该 哈哈
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 你是在哪里下雨了？
<lkb> 有点技术性的论题吗？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 悲催的gdm启动不能⋯⋯继续折腾⋯⋯
<gebjgd> edison0354, 恭喜
<edison0354> vic: gebjgd: Colin-shzsc: 你们用啥登陆管理器？
<vic> edison0354: kdm
<edison0354> gebjgd: 好歹是能进去tty了⋯⋯
<edison0354> vic: 额，KDE党无视…⋯
<vic> edison0354: 无视非kde党
<caleb-> edison0354: 硬盘坏了？
<caleb-> 额，DE党无视…⋯
<qinglingquan> edison0354: startx不好吗？
<gebjgd> edison0354, slim
<gebjgd> 老婆对于startx表示无法接受
<edison0354> qinglingquan: 不要
<qinglingquan> ：）
<edison0354> caleb-: 没啊，换distro中⋯⋯
<edison0354> gebjgd: 还有，我也受不了中文Local了⋯⋯
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 在tty直接输入user,passwd也可以登陆的啊，设置一下启动shell配置文件就行了
<gebjgd> 不爱
<gebjgd> 老婆也不爱
<gebjgd> 还是slim好
<qinglingquan> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那边不是自动 startx 的？
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 你不用设置自动startx?
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一直slim
<alvin_rxg> o
<linsuxy> gdm
<qinglingquan> 我的需要自己设置
<alvin_rxg> 不就一行代码么？
<edison0354> Warning **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket
<edison0354> 有人知道吗？gdm启动不能⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> 这只是 warning, 不是 error
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 问题是确实启动不能⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: log
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我得不停的切系统了⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> ?
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我现在在MAC啊，arch那边还进不去GUI的…⋯
<alvin_rxg> >_<
 * Cherrot 暂时不想折腾系统…太弱了…先把自己折腾的差不多再说
<caleb-> edison0354: dbus 没起来
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: X & DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox &
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 怎么你老是悲剧啊
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 不是老是悲剧啊，是一次悲剧还没悲剧完呢
<edison0354> caleb-: 好像是的
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 莫非你没有信春哥
<caleb-> edison0354: 先进 X 再搞 gdm 吧
<caleb-> edison0354: X 不需要 dbus 的
<edison0354> caleb-: startx？
<caleb-> 依赖 dbus 的全都不是好东西
<edison0354> dreamysirc: …⋯
<caleb-> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> caleb-: 还是MAC好，全部脚本化
<edison0354> caleb-: 用不着dbus
 * caleb- 只有用 kolourpaint 时才开 dbus
<edison0354> caleb-: 其实我都不知道startx能起来不…⋯
<caleb-> edison0354: gdm 可能有依赖
<edison0354> caleb-: rhythmbox跟pidgin交互也是dbus的好像
 * edison0354 蛋疼啊
<vic> edison0354: arch还没搞定啊
 * edison0354 打水去先⋯⋯
<gebjgd> edison0354, 给你揉揉？
<caleb-> 没自来水？
<edison0354> vic: 我这么菜，怎么可能一时半会儿搞定
<edison0354> caleb-: 开水
<edison0354> gebjgd: 叫你老婆来揉
<gebjgd> edison0354, 滚
<caleb-> 杯具时换 distro 实在蛋疼
<vic> edison0354: 汗，arch安装挺简单的啊
<caleb-> 原来的 distro 继续用不就好了？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你的slim是inittab里的还是rc.conf里设置的？
<edison0354> vic: …⋯
<gebjgd> edison0354, rc.conf
<edison0354> caleb-: 是因为换distro才悲剧的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 有啥区别捏？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 看wiki
<vic> inittab在启动时可以由grub设置启动级别。。。。
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 都可以
<vic> rc.conf 必须重启才能改变
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我是想知道有区别不？
<lkb> 有人啊
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你喜欢都行，不过arch的最好都在rc。conf中
<edison0354> vic: grub参数怎么改run level的？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 为啥？
<dreamysirc> lkb: 没人怎么会说话
<caleb-> 没人
<caleb-> 全是 bot
 * edison0354 我们是一群BOT在玩图灵测试的
<vic> edison0354: 你是grub2 还是1？
<edison0354> vic: 额，不是加kernel参数？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: arch是统一在rc中设置的，方便啊
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 囧
<dreamysirc> vic: 貌似小小的模糊拼音很悲剧啊
<vic> dreamysirc: 重不用模糊音
<sunt615> 有没有arch用户啊
<dreamysirc> vic: 根本模糊不起来，要直接拼音啊
<edison0354> ⋯⋯
<edison0354> sunt615: …⋯
<edison0354> sunt615: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<sunt615> edison0354:????????/
<dreamysirc> vic: 用后很伤脑啊
<vic> edison0354: 在 有ro 那行 后面 用数字3 就是文本，5就是gui
<vic> dreamysirc: 俺是北方人，不会模糊音
<dreamysirc> vic: 哦，听说北方人都很豪爽，看谁不爽就砍谁，我好怕怕啊~~~~~~~~~`
<bluek> 。。。
<caleb-> 沙发过短
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: .....没这么恐怖把
<vic> dreamysirc: 靠。。。。
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 听我朋友说的，不过他的话都很夸张来说的~~~~~~~~
<vic> dreamysirc: 小心我砍你丫的
<dreamysirc> vic: 大哥我没有罪啊~~~~~~
<caleb-> 管你有罪没罪，不爽就砍
<vic> dreamysirc: 没罪才砍 哥我看你不爽了
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 我也北方人，决定砍你too
<vic> dreamysirc: 哈哈 没那么夸张
<MeaCulpa> 砍！
<MeaCulpa> 我们南方人直接用拳脚
<edison0354> vic: 同北方人
<vic> dreamysirc: 我是东北的  确实在南方东北人经常打架  但是性格使然，总不能想上海人一样对骂一天不动手，那还不憋闷死
<edison0354> vic: 话说kernel行加ro是干啥的？不加也没见有啥问题啊
<bluek> 我又有问题来了。
<caleb-> 刀剑无眼
<bluek> 你们谁用cad?
<dreamysirc> 大家消消气 ，来件银麟胸甲 ，5元一斤
<vic> bluek: me
<gebjgd> sunt615, 这里都是arch用户
<bluek> vic, 什么版本的？
<vic> 2007
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 没有
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 你说的是胸罩么……
<caleb-> edison0354: init 时期 rootfs 是 readonly
<bluek> vic, 我说的是cad for linux,如： qcad
<MeaCulpa> vic: 我直接动手，且拍掉别人眼镜，我是上海人
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 你认为呢~~~~~~~
<edison0354> caleb-: 那基本没啥区别吧⋯⋯
<caleb-> edison0354: 检查没问题才 remount read/write
<vic> bluek: 那不用 鸡肋
<vic> MeaCulpa: 你是异类
<MeaCulpa> vic: 动手前我说的唯一话，就是叫别人主动摘掉眼镜
<bluek> vic, 我不会再windows了。。。除了看qvod
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 动手前我说的唯一话就是，大哥别打脸
<vic> MeaCulpa:像我，基本不打架。。。。。北方人也不是都那么凶滴
<edison0354> bluek: 蛋疼，CAD还是去WIN弄吧，万一兼容性不行呢？
<MeaCulpa> vic: 我遇到过一个不想摘的，被我一下拍掉了，打架前要避免给自己找麻烦，这是上海Style
<wxg4net> 如何找回最小化最大化按钮呢 现在成这样的了 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-06-05-225928_427x339_scrot.png
<edison0354> bluek: 用auto cad for mac也好
<MeaCulpa> vic: 眼镜这类东西很麻烦，万一残了别人，对大家都不好
<bluek> edison0354, 呵呵，你的意思，我再vbox一个假mac?
<vic> bluek: cad还是auto。其他的都是鸡肋
<edison0354> bluek: 你装个WIN就行了⋯⋯
<vic> MeaCulpa: 你说的对。，
<bluek> edison0354, 算了，不装
<dreamysirc> bluek: 电影我都是直接bt下载，在线的不喜欢
<edison0354> bluek: 反正我觉得你在linux下用cad很蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> vic: 上海人的缺点就是，上来就喜欢考虑后果
<MeaCulpa> vic: 所以给人感觉很不豪爽
<gebjgd> 小次老
<dreamysirc> edison0354: cad能wine完美么？
<vic> MeaCulpa: 其实现在整个我镇都差不多这毛病了。。。
<gebjgd> 小别赛
<vic> MeaCulpa: 血性慢慢的都没了
<alvin_rxg> *瘪三*
<alvin_rxg> *赤佬*
 * Cherrot 表示自己是个nerd... 长的是只能被人打的骨架子……
<bluek> dreamysirc, 下载太慢了，有很多小电影都是用qvod边看边下载的。
 * Cherrot 走咯
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 有必要wine吗？
<MeaCulpa> vic: 但是我宁可和上来就把条件说清楚的人打交道，也不要和一上来满口OK第二天赖账的打交道
<gebjgd> alpha080, 高手
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 高手
<bluek> 反正我试过cad 2004，不能vbox xp上面装，装上了也没有用！
<vic> MeaCulpa: 谁不喜欢先小人后君子的人啊。。。可惜太少了
<alpha080> ...
<alvin_rxg> ?
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 不然怎么办？
<edison0354> vic: MeaCulpa: 和谐和谐
<vic> bluek: 我vbox xp 用cad2007很好 很嗨皮
<alpha080> 深更半夜，吓我一跳
<bluek> vic,有时间我试试2006
<vic> edison0354: 咋不和谐了。。。。嘿嘿
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 直接开实体WIN
<gebjgd> alpha080, 抱着你闺女睡觉呢？
<bluek> 反正vbox xp cad 2004，是鬼也装不上去，这个问题google无解！
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 我还想问问wine的office2010能么？没有win了，win死了
<vic> bluek: 最喜欢的版本就是2006  速度 可用性都很好。。。可惜现在遍地都是2007格式的dwg。。2006打不开
<bluek> vic,那你直接用2010的好了
<MeaCulpa> vic: 东北人还好，东北菜不爽，都是配料，一大碗上来，里面的肉还不如我嘴巴大，可能我去的都是黑店，哎，印象很差
<bluek> vic,哈哈，不过如果vbox的话，太慢了
<vic> MeaCulpa: 绝对黑店
<vic> MeaCulpa: 有机会来东北 我请你吃东北的炖菜
 * MeaCulpa 最讨厌A炖B, 吃的很不爽，找B
<MeaCulpa> vic: 我不喜欢A炖B,免谈
<MeaCulpa> 我要吃能动用犬齿的
<vic> MeaCulpa: 切。。。大骨头炖酸菜 保你啃到爽
<MeaCulpa> 东北的，炖菜，肉片居多，无爱，棒子骨头不错，哈哈
<degang> g++是什么？？
<bluek> vic,你知道为什么 vbox xp 不能用cad 04的吗？
<MeaCulpa> vic: 大骨头？都是脂肪，我要肉！
<vic> bluek: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> vic: 羊腿棒子不错
<bluek> vic,这个问题google无解
<MeaCulpa> vic: 吃肉还是西北靠谱，蒸全羊，爽
<vic> MeaCulpa: 你随便啊。。。想要啥 咱就上啥
<MeaCulpa> vic: -_-!说的我又饿了
<alpha080> nnnnd，skype有视频没声音了，
<maya1> - -！
<vic> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 我最喜欢的是小鸡炖蘑菇  纯正的野生蘑菇 家里养的老笨鸡  那味道 爽
<vic> bluek: 我没用过2004
<MeaCulpa> vic: 小鸡肉太少，路边烤鸡便宜的多，实在
<bluek> vic,你属馋猫的
<vic> bluek: 嘿嘿。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我还是讨厌A炖B, 我要纯B
<vic> MeaCulpa: 其实最嗨的是 小鸡炖猴头  hoho
<MeaCulpa> 猴头~~好东西啊
<bluek> vic,老母鸡很贵的，家里土长的鸡更贵。
<vic> MeaCulpa: 那去蒙古  纯B
<vic> bluek: 米事 家里自养的
<MeaCulpa> vic: 嗯，吃牧民肉，不好意思啊，人家养的不容易，有报道说其实游牧民族肉类摄入量还不如农耕，人家是以乳为主，一般不舍得宰杀的
<bluek> vic,那个味道我的个乖乖，再放点银杏果子
<vic> 话说 猴头也就是吃过那么几回  还是从黑龙江弄的呢
<degang> 请问g++和gcc是一块安装的吗
<MeaCulpa> 新鲜猴头很不错
<vic> MeaCulpa: 给钱啊 白吃 不是我style啊
<MeaCulpa> 我只吃过罐头的和干货
<vic> MeaCulpa: 我吃的也是干货
<MeaCulpa> vic: 吃牧民肉要讲季节的，舍得宰的也就天冷
<MeaCulpa> 养完膘再吃
<vic> MeaCulpa: 现在的草原也是逐年缩小啊。。
<vic> MeaCulpa: 资源就那么多，当时是冬天杀了  不然干草不够 还不饿死
<vic> MeaCulpa: 内蒙的牛都很廋。。。。亲身见过的
<vic> MeaCulpa: 不过刚挤的牛奶不错  很好喝
<bluek> 最后一个问题，谁用过blender?
<vic> bluek: 貌似神用
<bluek> vic,??神用是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> vic: 游牧本来就是落后的，内蒙的条件，应该搞畜牧
<MeaCulpa> 我党没好好管理这噶嗒
<vic> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 这个畜牧倒不是没搞。。就是怎么说。。中国不缺好政策，缺的是不念歪经的和尚
<vic> bluek: ee知道不。ee貌似以前用过。。。具体不太了解
<bluek> vic,ee没用过哈，干什么用的啊？
<vic> bluek: 我靠。。。ee都不知道，。。那ub论坛的神。。。受万人敬仰。。。
<bluek>  vic,哈哈，我正在google
<edison0354> vic: caleb-：哦耶，pacman咋查文件属于哪个包？
<edison0354> vic: caleb-: 我系统里连startx都没有⋯⋯
<vic> edison0354: 装xorg-xinit
<edison0354> vic: 哦，文件属于哪个包咋查呢？类似apt-file的那东西
<edison0354> vic: 还有yum —contains
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: gdm，以及随 archlinux 的 gnome 3
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: ？
<vic> edison0354: pacman -Qo /path/to/a/file
<edison0354> vic: 那个貌似只能查已安装的？
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 抱歉刚才不在
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 其实我很不喜欢 kde，说不出来什么理由
<bluek> vic,你说的是一个编辑器？类似于vim?
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 握爪
<vic> bluek: 汗。。。。ee是个人
<bluek> vic,哦哦
<edison0354> vic: 貌似有个编辑器叫ee的？
<Colin-shzsc> 我毕业论文都是我用 vim 和 xelatex 折腾出来的
<bluek> vic,可是我还是不知道是什么
<MaskRay> edison0354: freebsd 的默认编辑器？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我不知道
<vic> Colin-shzsc:你牛逼。。老师不要word啊
<Colin-shzsc> 没有 word 的话给打印稿就可以了
<vic> bluek: 论坛里有个叫eexpress的人
<Colin-shzsc> 最终提交也只要打印稿
<administrator_> 大家好
<vic> Colin-shzsc: 我们要电子版 还有打印版
<bluek> vic,可是，这和软件有关系吗？你刚刚问我，ee用过吗？
<vic> bluek: 我说的是 ee这个人  貌似用过。。
<administrator_> 第一次来，看了教程才知道这里的。
<bluek> vic,哦哦，用过blender?
<administrator_> 这里平时人多吗
<vic> bluek: 貌似用过。。。以前好像做了一个blender的什么插件把
<administrator_> 都是用ubuntu的朋友吗
<bluek> vic,哈哈，谢谢你。。。。我正在想学这个软件呢。
<Colin-shzsc> vic: 我们学校只有优秀论文需要出汇编的才要求电子版，而且校方还推荐用 pdf
<bluek> vic,想要完全放弃win，就得要找一些相代替的软件。没办法
<vic> Colin-shzsc: 太开明了
<administrator_> 我想问一下有没有什么软件能代替ps的呢，现在就是用的这个有点不舒服的。
<Colin-shzsc> vic: 其实也不咋的，学校自己发布东西还是清一色的 doc rar
<vic> bluek: 完全放弃 对我来说是不行的  虽然我很少去win 但是还不得不保留
<vic> Colin-shzsc: 正常。。doc一统江湖好多年了
<Colin-shzsc> vic: 呵呵，政府部门现在我只看到一个上海社保局是不用 doc 的
<dreamysirc> vic: wine可以office几呢？
<vic> Colin-shzsc: 呃，这个还是第一次听说呢
<bluek> 有些国家政府都不用windows系统的
<vic> dreamysirc: 2007
<administrator_> 我听说过可以wine03
<administrator_> 用着还算正常吧。我没做过的。
<Colin-shzsc> bluek: 我当然指的是国内的
<edison0354> bluek: 朝鲜？
<dreamysirc> bluek: 除了邻国，还真的没听过
<vic> edison0354: 貌似有个pac-file 提供你说的功能
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 某些国家的政府官方推广 linux
<edison0354> vic: 哦，我看看～谢啦～
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 好像德国西班牙都有的
 * edison0354 reboot，继续折腾⋯⋯
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 推荐不等于就是，德国可以说是使用比例最多的开源国家，前些日子政府还是从opt转向doc了
<vic> 优秀的不见得是合适的
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 只求发布供下载的表格是 pdf，这个貌似是国际惯例吧，到了景德镇就全不是这样了
<dreamysirc> vic: 所以说不是说优秀就怎么，也需要合适
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 当然之前我说的那个上海社保局在国内算是另类
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 到景德镇就就是docdocdoc~~~~~~~
<Colin-shzsc> 还rar来着
<vic> 还win来着
<vic> 其实很同情当年的wps
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 linux 上面 zip 太容易乱码
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: rar都很好解决，doc的不兼容，就libre和ooo就是悲剧啊
<lkb> wps 确实是个好东西
<vic> 永中兼容不错
<Colin-shzsc> 反而 rar 倒不是那么容易乱码，因为本就是 unicode 的
<dreamysirc> vic: 现在的wps也不错，就是wine比ms的效果还差，wine不起来压
<bluek> 你们说的啊是dos下的wps?
<bluek> 我还记得好多快捷键呢，ctrl+kh取消快哈
<Colin-shzsc> wine wps2009 根本没法打开文件
<bluek> ctrl+qiubojun，破密码
<gebjgd> openoffice挺好
<Colin-shzsc> 目前我的 archlinux 上面暂时还没有装 wine
<vic> dreamysirc: wps挺好 打开doc基本不会乱  word自己打开都乱
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: ooo的排版比不上libre对ms的兼容
<Colin-shzsc> 现在我 gnome shell 的应用列表里面已经不太好看了，要是再来个 wine 可就真的天下大乱了
<dreamysirc> vic: wps确实很优秀，但是就是wine不起来，比2010还辛苦
<vic> dreamysirc: 嗯。可惜啊。。。不知道是怎么回事 我也没成功
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody,午夜好啊！
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 目前自己比较倾向于用 ooo/libreoffice 编辑，然后用 wine 的微软官方查看器配合复制的或特别制作的字体来检查
<dreamysirc> user8888: 这时间，大家都很high的，少女少男请回避
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 这样不就是悲剧么
<Colin-shzsc> 文鼎的那个老的 gb 宋体在文档里面基本可以完全替代 win 的宋体
<user8888> 问一下，用ADSL拨号上网，如果外网的ip地址变了，用email通知等的方式，以便能够在外面访问自己的服务器，该怎么处理比较好/
<Colin-shzsc> uming 就不行了，比 win 的宋体稍高一点点
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 字体没啥问题，排版才是问题
<user8888> dreamysirc: 一起high啊\fs21
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: doc 这种东西只要字体的高度宽度一变化立马走样
<caleb-> uming 字高高 *很多*
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 直接用simsum不久好了
<caleb-> uming 就一垃圾字体
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 直接复制严格上说是违反授权的
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 为了兼容，我都是用yehei和songti
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 毛，你用过盗版么，你都还wine ms的office，别假清高，否则清高请绕道
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 我只 wine 了查看器，那个是可以免费下载的
<dreamysirc> caleb-: uming还算过得去吧
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 况且现在 archlinux 上面暂时都还没有装 wine
<lkb> 怎么没人吵吵了？
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 你没用过盗版win，50步了，你没下载过mp3，又50步，你没下载过movie，再50步，还有你没有用过cracked的软件，还有50步
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 只用个字体你就没必要来追究我的责任吧
<Kandu> user8888: 花生殼有 linux 版，可以考慮下
<Kandu> user8888: 而且有很多路由器內置花生殼客戶端
<user8888> Kandu: 这种方式也可以
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 如果仅仅因为“用过”就要被人永远说下去，那和贴大字报就没什么两样了
<user8888> 现在正在弄
<pointer> 大家好~ （我似乎只会说这句话了……
<user8888> Kandu:  不过感觉还是比较多余，如果能够就email通知一下就行的话，比较简单
<Colin-shzsc> dreamysirc: 况且即便是广大正在用盗版的也不是主观上真的想去偷人家东西
<lemonhall> user8888: Kandu dyndns.org更好。。。LINUX的客户端也友好。。而且是真是不喜欢国内的服务。。。
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 那这样我也可以说我只是在我需要才用字体，所以不也一样，人们就只会为自己的过错找接口而已，因为一开始你就可以不用
<user8888> Kandu: 我正在用dyndns，好像也免费
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 我也不想去用那我觉得丑陋的songti和yahei，但是可以么？
<gebjgd> 很多人没用过盗版软件
<lkb> 难道这里都是arch?
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我不信！！！你信广大中国都买正版的win，没有重装或叫人重装？
 * edison0354 各种悲剧啊
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 又怎么了？
<edison0354> startx以后，直接黑屏，tty都没了…⋯
<edison0354> 难道是显卡驱动？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你确定不是进入X了，驱动也是个问题
<dreamysirc> edi
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 一直用linux的或者买品牌机子的
<edison0354> dreamysirc: startx和gdm一样的症状
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 根本不需要盗版软件
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 因为你是有钱人，你压根就不能体会平名
<gebjgd> 扯蛋。没钱照样可以不用盗版
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我也是没钱过来的
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 你就看到贼吃肉了。没看到贼挨打
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你有钱买office我没有，这就是区别
 * edison0354 哪个arch用户是NV？
<gebjgd> 有openoffice
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你用ooo别人能忍受
<gebjgd> 何况国内的大学生有msdnaa
<gebjgd> ooo相当的好用啊
<Kandu> 有 wps 呢，我哥公司里也用免費的 wps
<gebjgd> 比msoffice强多了
<Colin-shzsc> 虽说自己还算比较版权自律，不过说实话，如果不是预装了正版 win 系统有时还是挺困难的
<Colin-shzsc> 之前怕 doc 出问题最后一步都是跑 win 下用 wps 整一下的
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: gebjgd: vic: 是NV卡不？
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 跑mac 跑linux的人多得是
<vic> edison0354: 是的
<Colin-shzsc> 是
<gebjgd> edison0354, 不是
<Kandu> edison0354: 我這邊是 arch + nvidia 卡
<edison0354> vic: 能改/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf屏蔽nouveau不？
<cece_> 一定要msoffice看一下，要不会死
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 好吧，你们高尚，就我低贱，反正我过去是用盗版，现在是用ms的字体，我就是这样
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 装显卡驱动的时候不能运行 X
<edison0354> Kandu: 同上
<vic> edison0354: 不用
<Kandu> edison0354: 沒裝好驅動的話，一開就黑
<gebjgd> 而且那么多oem win
<Kandu> edison0354: 裝好驅動就沒事了
<edison0354> Kandu: 就是准备装驱动，能用/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf屏蔽nouveau不？
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 我都没屏蔽啥过，直接在还没有运行 X 的时候就 pacman -S nvidia 了
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 当时我命令行了一晚上
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 哦，我手动装官方的.run
<edison0354> Kandu: UB是可以那样的
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 你现在在arch不？
<Kandu> edison0354: 不知道，看 man 是可用的
<Colin-shzsc> 是啊
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  看看有木有这个文件？
<Kandu> edison0354: MODULES=(!nouveau ......) ?
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 没有正版win 用linux就行了
<Colin-shzsc> colin@colin-pc:/etc/modprobe.d$ ls
<Colin-shzsc> framebuffer_blacklist.conf ndiswrapper.conf        usb-load-ehci-first.conf
<Colin-shzsc> modprobe.conf               nouveau_blacklist.conf
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 没有就自己touch个
<gebjgd> 反正功能都能满足
<qinglingquan> 有没有不错的点阵等宽中文字体？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 其实我是想知道arch支持不支持这种方法
<wzlxx> rc.conf里就可以…
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: nouveau_blacklist.conf  贴下？
<edison0354> wzlxx: 加在哪块？
<wzlxx> MOD_AUTOLOAD="yes"
<wzlxx> #MOD_BLACKLIST=() #deprecated
<wzlxx> MODULES=(!nv !floppy !fd0 !net-pf-10 !snd_pcsp !pcspkr)
 * edison0354 俺刚装arch，大家见谅哈～
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 只有一行字，blacklist nouveau
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你以为我出生就会linux，我初中只会win+game好么，最近两年才只用linux而已
<wzlxx> edison0354: 你行禁止某个模块自动加载？
<edison0354> wzlxx: ？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我一开始也是用盗版win的。都有那个过程
<qinglingquan> dreamysirc: 好多人都是这么过来的，你就不用纠结了。
<vic> edison0354: 不要用ub的思维来用arch
<edison0354> vic: 所以我来确认下⋯⋯
<edison0354> vic: 其实UB是连inittab都没的
<vic> ub有，不过是另一种方式
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: ubuntu 也没有 rc.conf
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 嗯
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 我都不纠结，我说我用songti和yahei给ooo，就有人说我怎样，后又有人说没有使用“过”盗版，我都没说什么……
<vic> edison0354: arch 就是那么几个配置文件 rc.conf fstab.conf font.conf host.conf  基本就差不多了
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 用 arch 的话说就是隐藏掉复杂的细节还不如把配置文件整整清除
<edison0354> vic: 后面那几个通用的啊
<Colin-shzsc> 清楚
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 好吧，我承认我是因为它是rolling的才换的⋯⋯
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 一般distro都有inittab吧
 * edison0354 现在忽然发现用MAC用的好安逸啊
<edison0354> dreamysirc: UB是真的没有
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: rolling 的也要做好心理准备，arch 默认 python3
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 都装了…⋯
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 没有还是自己touch个，也能够些脚本
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 很多distro都rolling了
<Colin-shzsc> 不过据说 arch 升内核有点折腾？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: arch, gentoo，还有啥？
<Colin-shzsc> 至少是在有闭源驱动的情况下
<dreamysirc> Colin-shzsc: 不会
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: arch 用 kernel26-lts
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 为啥折腾？
<gebjgd> edison0354, debian testing
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 你是说升了内核以后闭源module悲剧了？
<Colin-shzsc> 因为我比较怕 N 卡驱动出问题……也许就是重装以下吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: 那个不是真正意义上的rolling吧
<dreamysirc> edison0354: lunar debiansid 应该说基于源码的都行，还有fedora貌似也可以了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 锁大版本的
<gebjgd> edison0354, 是大版本
<lkb> :-S 用上了empathy
<lkb> 没人吵吵了？
<linsuxy> arch还是业余级别的版本
<qinglingquan> 什么样的算成熟的版本？debian?
<LKB> ylmf
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 觉得主流的distro都已经很成熟了
<gebjgd> opensuse
<ofan> linsuxy: 啥是专业级别的
<gebjgd> 卖钱的
<gebjgd> redhat
<ofan> 用不起
<ofan> fedora专业吗?
<gebjgd> fedora不卖钱
<gebjgd> 所以不是专业的
<ofan> 奥
<qinglingquan> fedora我是不用了，以前用过。
<ofan> 那windows都很专业
<gebjgd> 相反opensuse倒是卖钱的
<LKB> 那readhat 专业？
<ofan> aix?
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: suse才是卖钱吧，opensuse不用钱
<gebjgd> ofan, win当然专业了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 卖钱
<ofan> solaris?
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 去amazon看
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 光盘u盘的都要钱的~~~~~~~~
<ofan> 穷人阿,用不起专业的
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不是介质的钱。是技术支持
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 假若是商业公司经营的，技术支持一般都要付费，我在操作系统革命中听过貌似
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 个人用户也可以买技术支持。
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 你说的技术支持是指那些？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 个人还有去买的？
<cece_> 个人直接备份重装了
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 就像解决方案差不多了~~~~~~~~其实是说得好听而已
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 没买过。不清楚
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 有。欧美有售价的
<qinglingquan> 我买过fedora6的光盘，带了的是不是不是技术支持？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 有段时间opensuse不免费。骂声一片
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 不是
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 买个介质而已
<qinglingquan> dreamysirc: 那电话我还真打过，呵呵
<blueghost> vic:)
<LKB1> 给钱的不一定是好东西
<sunt615> :-O
<qinglingquan> 我的体验是服务不行。
<metbsd> 免费的还是比不上收费的，要不然rhel, sled怎么卖
<gebjgd> 用户体验上做得好
<dreamysirc> metbsd: rhel本身貌似免费，但是与服务支持结合的，所以收费，你买的只是他的服务支持而已
<metbsd> rhel的服务和patch都是收费的
<metbsd> 但是rhel 和sled的bug绝对比免费版本的fedora, arch,ubuntu,要小
<metbsd> 可惜rhel和sled无法像win那样破解掉
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 相对也是稳定版本，不是最新的
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 啥意思？
<Kandu> metbsd: 你說的三個發行版也太極品了。應該和 centos debian 比的
<metbsd> rhel,sled升级啥的都要通过付费账户，没法破解
<jiero> metbsd: 那么centos怎么搞大的？
<dreamysirc> metbsd: win和lin同样难破解好吧，具体你自己去google或其他
<metbsd> win我们不是都用破解版的win7,xp吗
<jiero> rhel所有补丁centos都能拿过来。
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 我了个去，你是这样理解的~~~~~~~你无敌了
<metbsd> centos是旧版本的rhel,连ibus都无
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 跟ibus有毛关系
<jiero> metbsd: rhel有多新版本？
<metbsd> el6 比最新版本的centos新很多
<jiero> me
<jiero> metbsd: 恩。CentOS is the most popular Linux distribution for web servers with almost 30% of all Linux servers using it.
<metbsd> 服务器还有solaris aix这些
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 这些都不是linux
<metbsd> win2003也有很多服务器
<jiero> metbsd: 你随意跑题吧。
<metbsd> 所以你说的数据毫无意义
<roylez> jiero: 选了次龙人，被那个带奴隶的家伙弄死了
<metbsd> centos占30%的linux服务器
<dreamysirc> roylez: 啥游戏？
<roylez> dreamysirc: stone soup
<jiero> roylez: 我的人类狂战士成了盗贼
<jiero> roylez: 光加速度了，打架还要靠帮手
<roylez> jiero: ...stabbing太有技术含量吧？
<alvin_rxg> 啥呢？啥游戏？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: stone soup
<dreamysirc> jiero: 怎么是story？
 * edison0354 hello world
<jiero> roylez: 不是哦。主要练stealth——用来到处看情况的
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dhwaempyr9j.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 玩过刺客，stabbing中了是蛮爽的，不中的话，自己就离死不远了
<jiero> roylez: 所以狂战更好呃。
<jiero> roylez: 如果不中就发狂
<pointer> edison0354. bonjour~
<jiero> roylez: 看官方wiki还有个无聊的打法就是带着法术书作路障。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 书可以做路障？？？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 是Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup 么？
<yuhuayang07> 网络挂了。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 是的。
<jiero> roylez: 烧它
<dreamysirc> jiero: 切，还以为
<roylez> jiero: o，有道理
<edison0354> pointer: kou ni qi wa
<roylez> jiero: 我今天，带着防火戒指，然后念火海的卷轴，烧死不少人
<jiero> roylez: 我以前常干这个—_—
<jiero> roylez: 神明Trog真好。打架多了就给神器。
<jiero> roylez: 如果游戏前期找到一堆老鼠成群，瞬间灭了它们你就牛了——trog给你个武器。
<roylez> jiero: 他还没给我...或许今天有个棒槌是的，属性挺好的，可惜是双手
<jiero> roylez: 那些和时间挂钩的，短时间内杀的越多，祭祀的越多就能得到
<jiero> roylez: 跑圈打法就不行了
<jiero> 所以要灭那些小东西，比如成群的老鼠之类的
<roylez> Piety 130+
<jiero> 我去扫荡蜂巢，2层得3件。现在武器成堆了
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<roylez> jiero: 没拿到神器
<roylez> jiero: http://crawl.chaosforge.org/index.php?title=Unrandart
<roylez> jiero: crawl-tiles不错
<jiero> roylez: 我一直用crawl-tiles
<jiero> roylez: 神器未必好的，trog给的我丢了4件了。
<roylez> jiero: 总比路上捡的orcrish的强吧
<jiero> roylez: 未必。
<jiero> roylez: 有时真能捡到宝物
<jiero> roylez: 晚安。
<jiero> roylez: 我觉得这个游戏太长了
<vic> roylez: 主席在不了
<roylez> jiero: 才27层
<jiero> roylez: 很多怪物碰见就要溜走。
<roylez> jiero: nethack接近60层我都通了
<jiero> roylez: 你有耐心呃。我就不行。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我除了sigmud，其他都是见面就去砍
<jiero> 死的太多了我可受不了。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<vic> roylez: 主席在不了
<roylez> jiero: 断断续续玩了一年才通
<jiero> roylez: 你不存额外进度相当强了。。。
<vic> roylez: 主席，python的dbus client 能和 C++的daemon通信不
<roylez> vic: 不会
<roylez> jiero: s&l就没意思了
<vic> roylez: 不会。。。
<jiero> roylez: 还是死的太多了。
<jiero> roylez: 虽然能勉强打败敌人但追不上敌人，然后敌人回复了（比你快n倍）回来灭你——这种情况你怎么处理？
<roylez> jiero: 没遇到，要么他死，要么我死
<jiero> roylez: 我遇到太多了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 无奈下就去学远程的——狂战也是学远程
<roylez> jiero: 我一般要练throwing，没见面先砸东西
<jiero> 恩就是那个。
<jiero> 经常身怀45支枪都打不死逃跑的敌人被它回来灭了
<pointer> 乃们这是在说什么……
<yuhuayang07> 为什么我连接gmail无压力。访问其他网站却总是连接不上呢？？？？
<yuhuayang07> 真TMD奇怪了。。。
<yuhuayang07> 访问新浪微博总是 Request Time-out。
<richard_ma> 我的本子没有大小写状态指示灯，有没有命令行下的命令能读取这个状态？
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: xset -q
<yuhuayang07> google reader也可以访问。其他国内网站都无法访问。百度都连不上去。
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 如果没有X环境呢？
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: 不清楚
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 谢谢了，这个可以用
<alvin_rxg> 当然，最好的话么，还是能获取相应的系统文件的信息
<yuhuayang07> 各位帮着看看，能否访问新浪微博。谢谢！！
<yuhuayang07> 新浪首页，新浪体育，新浪新闻都能访问。就是新浪网微博无法访问。
<fivesheep> 用twitter好了
<yuhuayang07> twitter要翻墙。
<gebjgd> 睡的好爽
<gebjgd> yuhuayang07, 性浪微勃?
<yuhuayang07> 妈的！我知道为什么访问不了新浪微博了。我是局域网。有人用了P2P终结者。对我进行APR欺骗。导致我访问很多网站，都被强制转到http://ext.netsoft2005.com(后面跟着一大串）。可恶！！！！
<alvin_rxg> wow
<yuhuayang07> 这是我刚才用手机查google找到的。
<alvin_rxg> yuhuayang07: `arp`
<yuhuayang07> 抱歉，说错了。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<yuhuayang07> 有人用迅雷我忍了。竟然有人用P2P终结者！！！
<alvin_rxg> `arp`
<yuhuayang07> ……
<yuhuayang07> 网上说只能修改IP。才能摆脱控制。我想知道，在linux下，内网用户，怎么修改IP。在不知道路由器密码的情况下。
<alvin_rxg> 不需要路由密码啊……只要知道路由 mac 就可以了
<aaronyy> 有的防火墙可以锁定arp的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pro7没啥好东西了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就这周没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在看的那个女孩才16.看起来跟23的一样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国女人不都这样么……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 8月得住学生宿舍了~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 白人都这样
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为吗?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 猎人香肠去南部念 master 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么大学?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他说有几个选的，目前还没定
<gebjgd> 卡鲁啊
<gebjgd> 号称的精英学校
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非他还有别的更好的选择?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他不是学电的么
<alvin_rxg> 通信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 号称也是卡鲁最好
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 亚琛也行
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 据说柏林工大也不错。但是我没觉的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 那边不都土耳其人……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学生公寓你住单人wg?
<alvin_rxg> 单人啊
<alvin_rxg> wg 一个 flur 有大有小
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是。和几个人同住?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊，一人一间么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 几人WG?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是问几个人?
<alvin_rxg> 几个人就很难说了，大部分人数大概在6人，偶尔有12人的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你和肠男现在是两人WG
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦。那应该不贵
<alvin_rxg> 我和他俩的不是wg，是一个 wohnung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们现在就是WG了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> wohngemeinschaft
<alvin_rxg> 挑了些交通方便的，明天去提交申请
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么多人的WG应该不到200
<alvin_rxg> 最便宜 170，最贵 240
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明天?太晚了吧?
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学生公寓不好申请的
<alvin_rxg> 还行吧，再说这时间快到一些人离校的时候了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也到了很多人入校的时候
<alvin_rxg> 那没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要是到了我们这个城市。你就知道什么叫住房紧张了
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<alvin_rxg> 我填5个学生宿舍……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠。傻逼苹果的广告
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 我没看电视
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吹的ipad2无所不能似的。其实什么都不能
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> http://98.136.170.121/5115/5801102548_88693caf97.jpg
<redmorning> ^M是什么？怎么打出来的？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-28
<metbsd> 真倒霉，买了两条金鱼，其中一条放进水里的时候淹死了
<dchxcrow1> 那是什么金鱼工
<dchxcrow1> 对了，今天遇到个郁闷的问题
<dchxcrow1> 我从xfce中考了个电影，然后用笔记本的i3-wm里打开的时候，中文全是乱码了，这是怎么回事呢？
<Kandu> 发现两种方式都有.
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<tenzu> gfrog: 想jailbreak了?
<hoxily> test
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<sjd_zeus> KK报时不准
<hoxily> 09:21
<maivel> test
<kk> maivel, .. ..  ㍡ 
<maivel> 他只报整点吧
<sjd_zeus> test
<kk> sjd_zeus, .. ..  ㍡ 
<sjd_zeus> test
<tenzu> waiting for restoring from backup
<pocoyo> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> pocoyo: .
<pocoyo> tenzu: 恢复啥呢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 爱疯
<sjd_zeus> iphone有啥好恢复的呀，直接板砖伺候得了
<sjd_zeus> 找师傅
<sjd_zeus> 我想在ubuntu上运行安卓模拟器
<gfrog> tenzu: hahh?
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋总你周五ping我？
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 问你你们那个nfs里哪个镜像装了桌面. 后来我自己用iso装了...
 * huntxu 敲碎蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: linux的应该都有。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似6.0 64的就没
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，老版本没维护。。。
 * adam8157 最近要忙shi了
<cfy> 为啥ne?
<gfrog> adam8157: 忙shi的蛋蛋
<cfy> 忙死的dandan
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問 grub2怎麼用，， 文檔寫的不清楚，我想用來引導 f17..發現 preupgrade 升級後會嚴重 kernel panic
<adam8157> cfy: 何必呢
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥光kick我?
 * gfrog 刚刚有地震啊，帝都有明显的赶脚。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥特别的啊...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我真的感觉到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，我以为我中暑了呢 @@
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我用 preupgrade 升級 f17,,發現根本就沒有 kernel升級，， 最後我現在用的是 自己重新格式化 / 安裝的。。
<caleb-> 连帝都都地震了？！
<caleb-> 不愧是 2012
<gfrog> caleb-: 是帝都有震感啦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 協調器。我想念你的 4k youtube帳號
<adam8157> gfrog: 我跟他们说他们还不信
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<huntxu> gfrog: 有震感麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 震了一下
 * gfrog meeting
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 沒感覺啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 迟钝
<huntxu> adam8157: 我椅子的懸挂比較好
<sjd_zeus> 我怎麽没感觉呢
<sjd_zeus> 几级地震呀
<huntxu> tenzu: 他們說天津震感很強？
<sjd_zeus> 北京的谁感觉到了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當叔，， 幫我翻譯 grub2的文檔，， 看不懂，，還有給我向 preupgrade 工作組提bug
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 过几天我升级的时候试试看
<huntxu> adam8157: 查到了，唐山4.8,震源深度嚇死你
<huntxu> adam8157: 8km...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我擦...
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 表示在廣府的一個小城鎮，十字路口每天汽車經過都有地震的感受，據專家說有 2級地震的感覺
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦哦，謝謝，， 你要先將你的 f16 升級到最新的，然後用 preupgrade才能重現
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 确实是最新的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯嗯
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，我家那條小公路，大車經過都晃一晃...
<sjd_zeus> 估计有事谣言吧
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 我這裏 整棟樓都在 搖晃
<sjd_zeus> 那种摇晃我天天感觉，我家楼后面的铁道，动车一过，楼就晃悠
<sjd_zeus> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪裏
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 嗯嗯，， 不過幸好 這裏要拆遷，要不然，估計會有羣體事件
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 表示在廣府的一個小城鎮，十字路口每天汽車經過都有地震的感受，據專家說有 2級地震的感覺
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 谣言nimei哦 我都感觉到的
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 呵呵，我咋沒感覺呢
<adam8157> 北京时间2012年5月28日10点22分52秒，河北省唐山市古治区（北纬39.7，东经118.5）发生5.5级地震，震源深度10KM
<caleb-> 4.8...此等小地震…
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 低层 或者 迟钝...
<caleb-> 5.5 倒还不错
<adam8157> caleb-: 啥叫还不错
<caleb-> 没有 5 的地震都是渣渣啊
<caleb-> adam8157: 威力还不错
<huntxu> adam8157:  怎麽又深到10了？
<sjd_zeus> 咋不來個8級的耍耍呀
<huntxu> caleb-: 寶島的？
<caleb-> adam8157: 湾湾差不多天天都有 有感地震 ，4 以下基本没人理会
<huntxu> 8-10 km的深度還是很口怕的...
<caleb-> huntxu: 那么深对地表影响就更小啦
<caleb-> 不过如果 5.5 是 前震 那就恐怖了
<huntxu> 嚓...別嚇人...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好奇怪，發現 QQ羣，IRC都在討論 地震。。
<huntxu> 8-10km深麽...
<huntxu> 很淺吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 嗯，相對於地球來說很淺
<AlmondShell> 哪里地震了？
<Cherrot> gogoc 创建的sit0接口为什么在ifconfig中不显示呢？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<sjd_zeus> ................
<nicol> 呵呵，成都来的同志表示无压力
<GNUdog> adam8157: 听说你感觉到地震了？
<sjd_zeus> 蛋疼
<adam8157> GNUdog: 当然, 我们组就我感觉到了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 不要拿别人生命开玩笑
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 你太激進了
<adam8157> nicol: 我在四川待了两年, 依然敏感
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你们组的人还真都是反应迟钝，和我一样，哈哈
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 没办法, 谁让我是OP呢, 谁让我觉得你不能这么开玩笑呢
<nicol> adam8157, 恩，08年那天，我们还在五楼上课呢
<adam8157> nicol: 我在西安的四楼, 躲厕所里背主祷词
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 你既然是OP,就想辦法多推廣推廣吧，不是在這裏瞎踢人的
<nicol> adam8157, ...
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 你还是认为你可以开玩笑, 你还是觉得来个8级地震"耍耍"?
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 有啥大不了的，你最多不讓我登錄這個聊天室而已，其他的你啥也不是
<sjd_zeus> 能聊天的地方很多
 * tenzu_ 阿当是个好同志
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 我就问你你觉得你说的对? 你觉得你可以这么开玩笑?
<sjd_zeus> 和你爭執太無聊了，這裏也太無聊了，老子換地方聊天去
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 我当然什么都不是, 但是我比你有人性
<huntxu> adam8157: 你真沖動
 * adam8157 傻逼太多
<adam8157> huntxu: 还好
<tenzu> 阿当是个好同志
<cfy> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 換我的話就問，“咋不在你家為震中來個8級的耍耍”，然後自踢一下
<adam8157> tenzu: 同志...
<tenzu> adam8157: 何必跟他/她/它一般见识
<huntxu> tenzu: 你的意思是阿當是個好gay
<cfy> iGnome: 看芯片文档,好苦逼啊..
<cfy> .....
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<tenzu> huntxu: 这是你说的, 我可没说
<woju> 人长的丑的话，该如何活下去？
<huntxu> tenzu: 是你說的
<tenzu> woju: 去韩国嘛
<tenzu> huntxu: 明明是你
<woju> tenzu: 有风险的
<huntxu> tenzu: 你說去韓國讓我想起來那個兩個青蛙結婚生了個癩蛤蟆的故事...
<woju> tenzu: 而且我是穷鬼
<Cherrot> tenzu: gogoc 只有sit0 和 sit1 却没有tun 接口 是不是就上不去ipv6?
<tenzu> woju: 挺过了风险就是无尽的荣耀
<tenzu> Cherrot: 这类技术问题小生完全不懂
<Cherrot> tenzu: 囧 。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 阿当哥用过 gogoc 的IPv6隧道么
<tenzu> huntxu: 我倒是想起了前几天看到的广告图片, 父母超靓, 三个孩子超丑
 * adam8157 我这边的任务快负荷不了了...
<adam8157> Cherrot: miredo 好用
<Cherrot> adam8157: 嗯 那我再换一下  BTW gogoc为何不好用？ 昨天还能用gogoc上的，今天就不行了
<adam8157> Cherrot: 没用过哦 miredo是王道
<Cherrot> adam8157: 好~ :D
 * adam8157 尼码啊... RHEL的support policy是要搞死我啊!!!!!!!!
 * tenzu 觉得阿当该找个妹子去去火了
<GNUdog> adam8157: ERRATA 爽乎？
<adam8157> GNUdog: support周期越来越长, 平行的版本越来越多, 频率越来越快, bug越来越多....于是
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<GNUdog> adam8157: 好吧，谁让收入超过1B了呢
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授那天见到 hamo_notail 了?
<Cherrot> adam8157: miredo 和 gogoc 都不好使，问题会出在哪呢……
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯, 原来他叫黑毛
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 他自我介绍的时候说的
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: 黑毛 oops
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 你承认不?
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 就不承认.
<tenzu> ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 黑毛 你还真是不会取名字呢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 跟着疼教授胡叫...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: GNUdog 有啥好游戏没给推荐个...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: pes
<GNUdog> hamo_notail: LoL/Diablo 3
<huntxu> adam8157: 從來沒敢和我玩也好意思推薦...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我金盆洗手多年了
<huntxu> adam8157: master league不知道第四還是第五個賽季，已經有4億資產了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 购买我了
<huntxu> adam8157: 轉會市場專挑23以下75以上的
<huntxu> adam8157: 身價還要200w一下，一個賽季出手都能買15m
<adam8157> huntxu: 你有温格的影子
<huntxu> adam8157: 我本來就是arsenal球迷，10年了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 怪不得满脑子"只赚不赔"
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<ghosTM55> hello
<kk> ghosTM55, 好.. .  ㍣ 
 * tenzu 鬼来啦
 * adam8157 快跑啊
<ghosTM55> tenzu: pia!
 * adam8157 lunch
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 最近怎么样
<tenzu> ...
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 蛮好 吃饭去了
<ghosTM55> ok
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<lifeng> cfy: 987不理你
<woju> 扎克博格的老婆有点胖，口味有点问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你知道 占位的文件size么？
<jyfl987> roylez: 有没有 用ssh key来收邮件的邮箱provider?
<woju> 论坛是不是登陆不了？这样好久了，论坛变成小部分人的特权场所了
<ofan> woju: 基本不去论坛
<woju> ofan: 那你去哪里？
<ofan> woju: 就在irc
<tenzu> 论坛明明可以登录
<woju> tenzu: 我这里登陆不了，起码有一个月了，登陆之后退后到登陆界面
<tenzu> woju: 清空cache
<jyfl987> tenzu: 能个p
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我这儿一直能登录
<woju> tenzu: 我试过，现在论坛只有几个人登陆，没什么新文章
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我老是碰到cache问题 反正就是很烂
<woju> jyfl987: 你是不是女人？
<tenzu> 今早还看到一个待审核的帖子
<jyfl987> woju: 你可以来摸摸看
 * huntxu 求助，我能把我本上的獨顯拆下來裝到沒有獨顯的本上麽
<ofan> huntxu: ..独显也基本都是焊在上面的
<huntxu> ofan: TAT
<woju> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide （中译本）linuxsir上以前有在线版，现在没了，用pdf看太费劲
<maplebeats> 直接看系统启动脚本
<Zertad> hey
<Zertad> 各位中午好啊！
<maplebeats> Zertad: 好。。。
<stifler> hi
<woju> 很多博客网站在微博的冲击下都没生意了，博客大巴就是一个，百度空间也是一个
<kk> stifler, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Zertad> 我的新浪博客将近两年没更新了。
<maplebeats> woju: github生意还挺不错的呀
<majian> 大神们。我安装了vsftpd，也配置了配置文件，也重启了服务，可是怎么连接不上呢？本人小白，
<woju> maplebeats: 英文的网站人气都没有中文的旺，中国人太多了
<woju> maplebeats: 除了上不去的facebook和twitter等
<Zertad> 我经常用nautilus的sftp功能连接N9传输数据。倒是很方便。
<jyfl987> 蛋啊 刚才有感觉么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有感觉么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 当然有赶脚啊
<woju> 现在的编程手工输入代码效率还是低了点，将来的编程应该像ps修图一样的图形化界面
<jyfl987> gfrog: 震了？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啊？
<adam8157> ...
<MaskRay> 看上去weechat比irssi好些，irssi都是些perl脚本
<Cherrot> 请问怎么手动下载一个网站的CA证书呢？
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 你有没有遇到过, 打开emacs提示出错, 然后 emacs --debug-init 反而什么错误输出都没有的情况?
<MaskRay> Cherrot: openssl s_client -showcerts -connect host:port 把第二段pem抄下来
<MaskRay> imadper: --debug-init 报的错应该更多啊
<Cherrot> MaskRay: :D thanks
<imadper> MaskRay: 我也是这样认为的, 但是直接用 --debug-init 之后反而正常启动, 什么错误都不报了
<Travel13> 600价位的二手本 UBUNTU支持比较好的有推荐的么
<ofan> Travel13: $600?
<Travel13> cny
<imadper> ofan: 软妹币
<Travel13> 基本是洋垃圾级别
<Cherrot> Travel13: 我这有个06年的本 要不？  预装Xubuntu哦
 * Cherrot :D
<Travel13> X41|?
<Cherrot> Travel13: 联想旭日 具体型号忘记了
<Travel13> EN，我淘宝
<afric__> Cherrot: 你抓过包吗？wireshark抓的包看不懂
<Cherrot> afric__: 抓过  看懂看不懂 要分看什么了 :D
<imadper> MaskRay: 搞定了, 是一句我看不懂的话出的问题... 700+行的配置文件一行行的找, 真心折腾呀...
<afric__> Cherrot: 怎么分？协议？
<Cherrot> afric__: 你想抓什么
<afric__> Cherrot: 全抓
<MaskRay> imadper: 拆分 .emacs 放 .emacs.d
<Cherrot> afric__: 那你想看懂什么？
<afric__> Cherrot: 全懂
<Cherrot> afric__: 哦 买本计算机网络原理看去吧
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 都是最开始的债务.... 最开始看到什么好的功能就复制进来...
<MaskRay> imadper: 用 (require 'module-1 nil t) 包含各个文件，出错了也不会导致 init 过程中断
<Cherrot> afric__: 我学的教材是 计算机网络原理-自顶向下方法，不错。
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 这个好.
<imadper> MaskRay: 我先退了去整理一下我的.emacs文件~
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我还是用gogoc了，miredo的服务器太少了 慢得很
<adam8157> Cherrot: 默认的就可以啊
<ofan> ipv6
<afric__> Cherrot: 买的书很少看。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 慢嘛 我这500ms。 也找不到离大陆近点的teredo服务器。
<Cherrot> afric__: 那就等你真正有抓包需求的时候再去抓包吧，那样才容易看懂
<Cherrot> afric__: 比如抓一下gtalk Windows版的中文客户端和linux下的gtalk发送的消息
<afric__> Cherrot: 我试着抓下irc的，
<afric__> the
<afric__> Cherrot: 抓到了
<Cherrot> afric__: :)
<afric__> Cherrot: 	0x0030:  0013 05d0 3a43 6865 7272 6f74 217e 6368  ....:Cherrot!~ch
<Cherrot> afric__: 明文的 :)
<woju> 我谷歌了很多年，没找一个有人气的可以telnet的英文bbs
<afric__> Cherrot: 还是有些东东看不懂，0x0000:  4500 0034 f3bd 4000 4006 676d 6f3d 3d70  E..4..@.@.gmo==p
<Cherrot> afric__: 协议相关的吧 这世界上的协议多了去了 IRC只是其中之一而已
<afric__> Cherrot: gio==p gpo==p gJo==p好几条就这不同，我才可能是ping pong
<Cherrot> afric__: 我没抓过IRC的包  去找一下IRC协议说明你就懂了
<afric__> Cherrot: 我错了，每接收一信息都出来个gXo==p,IRC协议上会写数据包吗？指令我倒是看过
<Cherrot> afric__: RFC 1459
<afric__> Cherrot: 有没有在线翻译这种东西的wangzhan
<gfrog> jyfl987: 胡子叔
<jyfl987> gfrog: 咋的了 青蛙哥
<gfrog> jyfl987: 想把一个list里的空值（"", NoneType）删掉， 求凶残的办法 -_-
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 这还不简单么
<afric__> 	0x0080:  8a8a e4b8 80e4 b8aa 6c69 7374 e987 8ce7  ........list....
<afric__> 	0x00a0:  6f6e 6554 7970 65ef bc89 e588 a0e6 8e89  oneType.........
<jyfl987> raw_list= [...]; processed_list = [for v in raw_list if v]
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嗯，虽然简单，但是想看看凶残的实现诗歌神马样子。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还是用for去选择了呀。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 少写了个
<jyfl987> gfrog: processed_list = [v for v in raw_list if v]
<byzantium> 怎么进行 lib到封装呀
<byzantium> 情景是这样到
<byzantium> 这样的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 列表推倒式本来就有for么
<afric__> 	0x0060:  6e74 752d 636e 203a e680 8ee4 b988 e8bf  ntu-cn.:........
<afric__> 	0x0070:  9be8 a18c 206c 6962 e588 b0e5 b081 e8a3  .....lib........
<afric__> 	0x0080:  85e5 9180 0d0a                           ......
<byzantium> 我提供给他人一个接口
<byzantium> 但是我更改了接口内部到一些实现
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧。。。
<byzantium> 需要链接到一个lib
<gfrog> jyfl987: 列表真惨，每天都被你推倒，lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你要想不要for的得用filter 这个不好看 processed_list = filter(lambda v: v, raw_list)
<byzantium> 该怎么整才能不让其他调用我的接口到组 进行修改呀
<jyfl987> gfrog: hoho 好用 就手
<gfrog> jyfl987: 确实不好看，更不喜欢lambda。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 如果你可以放宽版本号要求 弄到2.7 在 itertools里有一些好用的utils可以搞定这个任务 只要在构建iterable的时候加个过滤条件 然后用个list套在外面就可以了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧。。 那还是老土的for筛选算了。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: next还是很漂亮的 我最近有用一些
<jyfl987> 不过2.5里的itertools太弱了
<afric__> amosk: moska
<jyfl987> 2.7里有许多可以代替循环的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 2.7的功能看似很强大呀。。。
<amosk> afric__, ?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是些utils写成c模块集成了而已 你在2.5也可以用降级的py实现
<jyfl987> py的doc里就有降级的实现代码
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，话说用C写这些itertool效率会高些吧？ 在低版本上用python搞八成执行效率都成问题。
<afric__> amosk: 以前见过moska这个名字
<jyfl987> gfrog: itertools里引入的就是c实现的
<amosk> afric__, oh
<jyfl987> gfrog: 贵司那点运算要求 应该无所谓吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这倒是，不过在效率跟代码漂亮之间，我比较偏向效率
<afric__> amosk: 2e66 7265 656e 6f64 652e 6e65对于这些包，应该怎么看，翻译成明文
 * gfrog 要不以后每天下午都搞个节目，叫做胡子叔（ jyfl987 ）之凶残的代码。 lol
<afric__> 	0x0000:  4500 0034 cdd4 4000 2b06 a256 d5e8 5d03  E..4..@.+..V..].
<afric__> 	0x0010:  6f3d 3d70 1a0b b929 98f7 7dc8 bc32 6d4f  o==p...)..}..2mO
<afric__> 	0x0020:  8010 005b dc72 0000 0101 080a a160 b4dc  ...[.r.......`..
<afric__> 	0x0030:  001a 5088                                ..P.
<amosk> afric__, 用wireshark呀
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我也偏重效率 但是列表推导式是比较重效率的 只不过他同时也命中我的审美G点而已
<jyfl987> gfrog: 要说凶残 forth才是凶残呢
<afric__> amosk: wireshark怎么翻译，不会。。。关键是里面貌似有中文，
<jyfl987> gfrog: 解释执行比py不知道快到哪里去了
<amosk> afric__, 8010 -> tcp
<amosk> afric__, 你是怎么抓到这些码的？  用tcpdump？
 * gfrog 先不扯啦，抠腚先。 把这个patch搞定才有时间玩儿。 @_@
<jyfl987> gfrog: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/forth/fib.f  你看看这个 forth求fib数列的 比较下py版本的耗时
<MaskRay> gfrog: 列表推导还是看Haskell吧，我昨天说了：sql-like list comprehensions, zip comprehensions(parallel list comprehensions), monad comprehensions, tree comprehensions。point-free 风格怎么说 Ruby 都比 Python 好。
<afric__> amosk: tcpdump
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 发各个风格的代码出来看
<amosk> afric__,  tcpdump 有个 -w 选项 可以把原始数据保存到文件里，然后再使用wireshark 打开，就能看到很多内容
<afric__> amosk: wireshark是真不会用。指定端口都不会。。。tcpdump感觉简单点
<amosk> afric__, wireshark 不用翻译，你用apt-get 安装一下
<afric__> test
<kk> afric__, .. ..  ㍦ 
<afric__> gxo好像是ack
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖人了你得请客。
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须的
<gfrog> adam8157: 金钱豹。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好啊, 我还没吃过...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就今晚吧。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也要
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你还减肥不了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 减啊 要不你给我折现吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<Kandu_> gfrog: 话说要效率的话，这样新建列表，然后从老列表复制东西过来，很慢吧
<gfrog> Kandu_: 好吧，说起来是因为我遇到的list都很小，元素都不超过100个。 所以说效率。。。 基本是joke， lol
<jyfl987> Kandu_: py这类脚本语言 都是这样
<Flywater> 新闻说ubuntu要用py重写软件是真的假的
<namoamitabuddha> MDK 支持 MMIX 么
<Flywater> 脚本语言也能用来开发桌面软件吗？
<jyfl987> Flywater: 扯淡吧  ubuntu用gnome
<jyfl987> Flywater: gnome里本来就是大量的软件用py的 何来重写一说？
<jyfl987> 我倒是希望他们用lua重写一次
<iGnome> 充斥着很多py垃圾软件的。的确。
<iGnome> 可耻的速成品
<jyfl987> 不过 lua没有列表推倒式
<jyfl987> lua的for很无趣的
<Flywater> C++和py哪个好，用来开发桌面软件
<iGnome> lua不是做应用软件的。
<iGnome> gtk的界面，应该用c。c++用gtkmm
<Kandu> .. 又掉线了
<jyfl987> Flywater: perl最好 你跟ee学perl做开发把
<Kandu> gfrog: 貌似只有 __delitem__ 比较凶残，快速点
<Flywater> ……
<iGnome> vala容易写。
<iGnome> perl最容易，就是支持跟不上，还没官方的clutter库。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 胡说 perl这么神器的东西 还需要支持么
<iGnome> 你又找踢是不。
<Flywater> ……
<gfrog> Kandu: 似乎list有remove方法可以直接用？ 跟__delitem__一样不？
<Flywater> 感觉还是C好
<iGnome> 才看一个破py的软件。正不顺。小心撞枪口。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下神器不可襁褓，爲者失之。執者敗之
<Flywater> 面向对象语言不是运行效率不高吗
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你居然说perl不好
<iGnome> gtk写法繁杂。可以用vala替换。
<iGnome> +b jyfl987
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ iGnome 說perl不好，就說明 perl是神器
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: huh
<jyfl987> Kandu:
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 机器语言写，高。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 人呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: hahh？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 正忙，啥事？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 我还等着跟你们去吃金钱豹或者折现呢
<jyfl987> gfrog: 最好是折现 我减肥
<gfrog> jyfl987: 找阿蛋， adam8157
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Donald E. Knuth 的代码风格实在看不了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可以不看 他又不是神
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我在看一部分 mixal 的实现
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 越是神仙 打击越大
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说越是这种神仙级的人物  越容易打击底下的罗咯
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 像我玩forth , forth社区那个ansi标准  创始人 chunk moore就不遵守 lol
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他代码几乎没缩进的
<Cherrot> 神都是个性十足啊 :D
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 他写pascal的 要什么缩进
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 代码我也没办法写，他那 shiftwidth 有的时候是 10 有的时候 12.
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 写 C
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 最早代码是pascal的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最早还是汇编呢
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 另外缩进是为了防止出错和让别人阅读方便的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说他那个代码
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这种大牛根本无所谓那种规范
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他说了，如果 taocp 用高级语言，7x 年用 pascal，8x 年用 C……
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这就好像如果上帝是个程序员 他一定是用perl的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那还好 我希望csapp可以用mips汇编 或者forth
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 啥还好
 * Kandu 刚学了下 python 继续讨论 gfrog 
<Kandu> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你果然大牛 现学现讨论
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: mips 汇编？
<Kandu> gfrog: remove 的话，要查找再删除，而且我没发现用它删除空表的方法
<gfrog> Kandu: @_@
<Kandu> gfrog: __delitem__ 的话，按索引删，直接高效了
<gfrog> Kandu: 按索引删？ 那不是pop方法？
<namoamitabuddha> mmix 竟然是用 OR $X,$Y,0 来代替 SET $X,$Y 的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 恩 csapp讲的是x86汇编 但是x86麻烦 他又自己造了个y86 要我说 不如直接用mips的讲
<Kandu> gfrog: 嗯，不过不返回值
<Kandu> i= 0
<Kandu> while i < len(l):
<Kandu>     if not l[i]:
<Kandu>         del l[i]
<Kandu>     else:
<kk> Kandu:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> Kandu: py里删 :-)  效率高不到哪里去
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: x86 是 CISC 吧，和 mips 不同
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那只是指令集是cisc 其实底层都是risc了 微码嘛
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: mips学arm 也搞了个16bit的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我其实还不清楚 RISC 和 CISC 的区别。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最显著的区别
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 最显著的区别就是 指令集的长度 以及 指令本身的长度是否一致
<jyfl987> 其实我倒是觉得指令长度不必一致  因为 mips实际一次是取多个opcode的  是个op_union
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 指令本身长度，MIX 也是固定长指令。
<jyfl987> 我觉得 只要你能凑够那么长就行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是吧
<Kandu> jyfl987, gfrog: 这样在原列表里删掉，没复制，大概最高效了。不过丑了点..
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MIX 是 5 bytes 的，这里 1 byte = 7 bits
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 指令集长度是什么意思
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我是这样想的  在实际取码的阶段， 机器字长其实是抽象的 就跟 在32bit机器上 1字节 也是抽象的  实际上你对单个字节的读取都是 把32bit取出 然后做下mask
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 所以实际上流水线取码是 M bytes的话 ， 那么只要这个定长就行了， 编译器只要负责保证把一些可以乱序的指令尽量凑够这个 M bytes不就行了 这样生成的代码效率又高  提及又小
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 是 64-bit 的，但是指令长度是 4 bytes。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那就是一次得送2个指令 如果不够要用空指令填充？
<iGnome> 编译器还负责打乱代码。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 什么不够？
<iGnome> 总线宽度，和指令长度，没啥关系。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 为了对流水线进行优化嘛
<iGnome> 没听过
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 所有指令都是 OP X,Y,Z 的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 最好是 64b * 2 这样传个数据也可以了  mips那个定长指令 搞数据就麻烦 还得考虑是否在一定的范围内 能被指令一次性加载进去 如果超过了 还要拆开 麻烦
<jyfl987> iGnome: 大话处理器那书上讲的原理，
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 还没明白。
<jyfl987> 无非是利用延迟槽
<iGnome> 流水处理，应该是pipe的。不管对齐没关系的。大话西游，就知道。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 上有些指令我还没明白作用。例如 BZ $X,RA 和 PBZ $X,RA。都是分支指令，多了一个 P 表示这个转跳概率大。
<iGnome> 68k开始的技术
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这样能优化处理？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 概率大 提前加载么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 没想到还有这种优化
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你那是x86
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你们那儿做网游的，连接，逻辑，组播，是合在一个进程里的，还是通过 ipc 协作的?
<jyfl987> iGnome: mips不对齐的话 编译器还要自动给你加nop 这个问阿蛋最清楚 我只是有所了解
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我现在已经不做了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 介绍下经验呗
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，你说 mips 会有指令不等长的情况。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 么有 我没这么说啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 没有，清一色的 OP X,Y,Z
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你不是说加 nop?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: mips是一次性取N个指令 一起放进流水线的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那加啥 nop
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个叫一个周期 有的io指令 是无法立刻拿到数据的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 好像以前你是负责逻辑部分的，说说以前那公司的设计也好
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比如在一个周期里 你 load 下一个指令如果立刻引用是有问题的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那个 概率的优化，是 MMIX 中新的东西，估计是 D.E.K 从哪个 RISC 中看见的。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 如果你的代码逻辑就是要从内存里load数据来运算  那么你在一个周期里剩下那些指令 编译器会自动帮你加nop填充满一个周期
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 如果你手动优化 那就在那个load指令后面再放别的load的指令 比如说把逻辑代码后面的加载也提前到这个周期来执行 这个就是延迟槽优化了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 有什么好说的 组播这个又不归我们后端管
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我感觉不是risc的东西 因为csapp里有介绍 条件控制转移指令 说是奔腾开始增加的对流水线的优化指令 跟你说的这个加P的思路有点像  所以应该是他们自己一贯思路的发展
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人呢
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 没有 Pentium 的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他前面列出来的指令集没 x86
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: csapp2e有这个指令 我今天带书来了 等我翻给你看 wait
<iGnome> 蛋疼啊。加nop.... 蛋蛋搞出来的?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: csapp2e 3.6.6 叫条件传送指令 就是为了流水线提前优化，让你把两个分支的结果提前算好，然后在分支那跳转，减少预测失败的损失
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 和 x86 应该无关
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他有个列表
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那些指令全是c开头的  比如 cmovl
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 原来都差不多呗
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说的都是我的理解， 你不要当作实际的
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 嗯, 他说这么多，最后一句话最有道理 XD
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Intel i960 是啥
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: +1
<jyfl987> Kandu: ]
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了 我刚才说的条件传送指令 只有 i686及以上才有
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: MMIX 里面借鉴的和 intel 有关的就只有 Intel i960
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Google 到了，是 RISC 的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 90年就停止了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lol 你在看什么书
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: taocp
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: o 跟我看的不是一样的 有什么好谈的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: literate programming 了解么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个不懂
<Zertad> 下班了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 回来啦
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips的一次取指是取多少个指令来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... no idea
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不写汇编的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 改过, 但是忘了啊 都一年多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么基本的东西能忘？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然能... 我当时并没有仔细研究, 汇编那块已改为主
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也不怪你 你对这东西是没兴趣的
<jyfl987> 就跟我上家公司的一些细节 我是忘得一干二净了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊, 我没对mips和arm更有兴趣. x86更重要
<jyfl987> adam8157: x86的条件传送指令你知道么
<jyfl987> adam8157: cmovl
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以呢? 不过说实话, 汇编也是以看懂为主 恶补过: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/01/interesting-opcode-lea
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 有意思的lea指令 - Adam's
<adam8157> 看, 都一年多了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: lea 这个如果你仔细看csapp的话 就在最前面就有介绍
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我不知道他为何要有这个指令
<adam8157> jyfl987: csapp又不给你解释
<adam8157> jyfl987: 取址嘛, 有这个很正常吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: here?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这算个宏吧
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 汇编还是挺重要的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果你强行使用不对齐的地址会怎样？
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips就会死掉 x86会报错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还以为他会自动帮你使用降级实现呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 降级?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好比 32b机器上取一个字节
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你想想 32bit 机器上取一个字节是怎么实现的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你强制了都, 机器不会违背你的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实他可以出错强制调用leal嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 汇编了都, 可重入, 死板比灵活更重要
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 炒概念你比我厉害 这个说不过你
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都到汇编了, 还帮user擦屁股, 还搞优化, 出错就没法搞了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 果然你是一套又一套的
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 我说的不对么, 汇编再掩藏细节, 就没法理解了
<Flywater> 你俩吵出什么结果没……
<jyfl987> Flywater: 有结果了 大佬， 结论是 应该用汇编开发
<Flywater> 汇编不是人学的
<jyfl987> Flywater: 所以赚的钱也不是人花的 :]
<Flywater> 有软件公司用汇编开发吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这有啥 计算机本身就是个抽象层嘛  你要细节 干嘛不自己写mips机器码 要编译器帮你自动填充延迟槽
<Flywater> PS用什么开发的
<Flywater> 一个破软件能上GB级别……神一般的作品
<jyfl987> ps有上G?
<Flywater> 有啊
<jyfl987> 哪里有？
<Flywater> 至少1G
<jyfl987> 如果你的计算资源无限的话 他们也可以几M就可以了
<iGnome> 全打包，1G算啥。
<Flywater> 如果用C开发呢
<jyfl987> 这就跟游戏一样
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 汇编不是人学的
<iGnome> 上G的软件，真不如用c#开发了
<jyfl987> 你计算资源足 就把效果计算出来 可惜你计算资源不足 他们只好自己先渲染 做成数据提供给你
<iGnome> 汇编最简单啊。咋不是人学的。 namoamitabuddha
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不如用汇编 ps这种软件 重计算啊
<iGnome> jyfl987: 计算，那汇编会搞死的。。。
<Flywater> PS到底是用什么写的？C++？
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: People who are more than casually interested in computers should have at least some idea of what the underlying hardware is like. Otherwise the programs they write will be pretty weird.
<jyfl987> iGnome: 提取重复代码来优化嘛 不可能让你所有都用汇编 但是他图像有许多计算的 肯定要用汇编来优化了
<namoamitabuddha> iGnome: 只是重复他说的话而已。
<iGnome> 搞复杂的事情，汇编那不行。组织架构都搞死人。
<iGnome> 只为了小和快
<jyfl987> 搞图像处理 动不动就要对这整个区域做转换计算 全都是点阵的几何函数
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: Everyone with *more than a casual* interest in computers will probably get to know at least one machine language sooner or later.
<jyfl987> 这个能用汇编最好用汇编了 而且能用simd最好用simd
<iGnome> 多年前，别人自己写浮点库，然后要我用他的。猪脑袋，不想想体积多大。
<iGnome> 居然后来，还卖钱了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 所以猪脑袋的是你 不是他
<iGnome> 你也差不多了。芯片rom多大，都不看的。
<jyfl987> :-) 你还不承认
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 今天不忙哈? 老过来溜达
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我开着irssi，之前有段时间挂irc了
 * tenzu 默默看着挂机的
<ghosTM55> tenzu: ...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 最近主要在忙什么?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 上班, 学口语, 锻炼, 准备考试, 饭醉...
<adam8157> tenzu: 我好忙的是吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 再找个妹子就更忙了
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 要考什么?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: RHCE =,=
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 虽然没啥用
<maplebeats> adam8157: RHCE多少钱。。。
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 蛋疼。。。考那东西干什么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 培训加考试6K吧, 考不过重新交考试费
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 因为我们免费考, 就考个咯
<maplebeats> ～。～
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你也报名了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我比较实惠儿，没培训就没报。。
<maplebeats> 员工待遇就是好啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 迅速搞定CE然后拿CA比较好，CE出去了容易叫人鄙视。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你玩procmail么?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 不用那个, web端搞filter
<stardiviner> 有谁知道procmail的? 帮我检查下这个recipe对不对. http://pastebin.com/8pF5PBkf
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: damned rapidshare
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 时间是要钱的...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 在RH？
<adam8157> zer4tul: .
<zer4tul> @_@
<zer4tul> adam8157: 咋了？
<adam8157> zer4tul: .表示确定...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 哇……
 * zer4tul 表示葱白
<adam8157> zer4tul: 你不是早知道了么... 那时hamo在的时候你不常聊天的么
<MaskRay> adam8157: hacker news 有没有 rss/atom 提供链接的同时显示部分正文信息
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我找过 没找到
<ofan> MaskRay: 可以用readability
<ofan> MaskRay: 结合yahoo pipes
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 有的啊
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么用？我一般看到 http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/ 这样的网页这么乱就不感兴趣了。。
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y Pipes: Rewire the web
<stardiviner> MaskRay: http://news.ycombinator.com/rss 这个就是
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: Hacker NewsIt's 2012, HTML5 is awesome, and I'm surfing a PDFYour first Node.js moduleBackdoor found in a China-made US military chip Eliminating Web Development WasteBuying Adobe Photoshop CS6The cost of ODF and OOXMLWilliam Gibson: Seeing the Future in Science FictionThe Art Of The iOS IconWhy Crisis in Spain This Week Became More Important Than GreeceThe …
<MaskRay> stardiviner: 这个只有标题
<ofan> hacker news和reddit标题党太多了
<MaskRay> stardiviner: 我是希望放 google reader 上，然后用 newsbeuter 查看
 * adam8157 tinyvm是github上最大的坑
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 可以用一些服务,有些全文输出的服务
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 不过我记得不是只有标题的啊,我用的时候是有body的,
<MaskRay> ofan: github 给我感觉最友好了，看到界面立刻知道怎么做。其他的都不知所云就不想用了
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 只是没有评论
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我年纪大了，记性不好
<zer4tul> adam8157: 这么说来，蛤蟆已经不在了么？
<adam8157> zer4tul: ...
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩
<adam8157> zer4tul: 蛤蟆不是去百度实习了么, 最后去哪里就不一定了
<ofan> web成功的关键就是ui/ux
<zer4tul> adam8157: 他已经实习有一段时间了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/sec_news.html#Assurance
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y The Computer Laboratory
<adam8157> zer4tul: 实习结束了已经 回去毕业设计了
<stardiviner> 9000多行的文件, vim加载了半个小时未果....
<xiaomo> 不至于吧。我2w行的日至都瞬间打开..
<ofan> stardiviner: syntax off
<ofan> jyfl987: 文档写好了？
<wsk170> 提问：怎样用shell实现用make 的时候有进度条显示？
<stardiviner> ofan: 用了large file模式, 自动syntax off,还有其他的,不知道为啥还是这么慢... 继续等.... 再不行就C-c
<stardiviner> wsk170: pv
<ofan> stardiviner: 你的文件不是正在读写的日志吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 忘记了
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> ofan: 我好像要求你提醒过我
<ofan> jyfl987: ...这不来提醒了
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆被蛋蛋关地牢了。
<stardiviner> ofan: 日志肯定不用vim开啊,用less,是个php
<ofan> 哦？ 密室？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 这样哦
<iGoogle> 恩
<jyfl987> ofan: 好吧 晚上回去写 反正今天工作也挺顺利的 不用加班
<slacker_HD> Hello everybody
<ofan> stardiviner: 打开个小点的文件，用vim --startuptime 看看哪里的问题
<stardiviner> ofan: 确实, 忘记了,, 先over
<wsk170> stardiviner: pv 貌似不错 多谢
<iGoogle> ls 也 pv下？ lol
<iGoogle> adam8157: .
<ofan> make的进度条？
<ofan> 写cmake吧
<wsk170> ofan: 这个不会阿 呵呵
<ofan> wsk170: 看看就会了
<ofan> 比makefile简单
<wsk170> iGoogle: EE 有什么思路啊？
<wsk170> ofan: 有时间可以看看  谢谢
<jyfl987> ofan: startuptime是做啥的
<iGoogle> 啥事情？才clear了
<ofan> jyfl987: profiling, 可以看每个vimscript或函数用了多少时间
<jyfl987> ofan: 我没看到呢
<iGoogle> ofan: 你研究得异类，，看这些时间干嘛。
<ofan> jyfl987: vim --startuptime time.txt -c quit && vim time.txt
<iGoogle> 除开gvim的全局菜单bug。都是秒开。看啥。
<ofan> iGoogle: 看哪个插件启动最慢
<iGoogle> 慢就取消？
<ofan> 删除
<iGoogle> EnhancedCommentify.vim  mark.vim  taglist.vim
<iGoogle> 删除吧。我这就3个
<ofan> zsh也做过profiling
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我就欣赏他这种研究得细
<iGoogle> 好吧。人才。我不浪费这时间。
<ofan> jyfl987: iGoogle 因为启动太慢了才研究，秒开的话我才不关心 lol
<iGoogle> ofan: ... 那学我。就3个插件。没道理慢。
<ofan> iGoogle: ...功能太少啊
<stardiviner> 有谁知道procmail的? 帮我检查下这个recipe对不对. http://pastebin.com/8pF5PBkf
<iGoogle> ofan: 那，，，你用perl，就够了。不少。 lol
<iGoogle> 真打造ide啊
<ofan> iGoogle: 跟gdb链接不给力
<cfy> 怎么都没人说话
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> .....
<YeLee> 强烈要求ee出来给个交代，干嘛乱封号，都无法无天了。
<cfy> YeLee: 乱封号?
<cfy> YeLee: 看来你被封了?
<YeLee> cfy,嗯。
<cfy> YeLee: ee又不在..
<cfy> YeLee: 你自己打他电话
<YeLee> 继续抵制ee。
<stardiviner> 不凑热闹的路过
<cfy> YeLee: irc还是论坛啊
<stardiviner> 公平是自己的胜利争取的,不是愚民想要公平. 况且世界本没有公平. 一切只是假象
<YeLee> cfy,论坛。
<cfy> YeLee: 哦.
<stardiviner> YeLee: 你换个nick, 重新注册就是了,
<alvin_rxg> 貌似就一個被 ban 了呀。沒你
<alvin_rxg> YeLee:
<cfy> YeLee: 你干了什么?
<alvin_rxg> :/ 貌似說論壇的事？
<YeLee> git.png  记得是这帖子。
<ofan> 论坛问题很严重啊
<ofan> 一直登陆不了
<cfy> ofan: 表示无压力
<cfy> ofan: 让你翻墙
<stardiviner> 看了帖子, 不说话, 咋是明白人, 二逼在, 还是闭嘴
<ofan> 估计cookie的问题
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯,cookie的问题,我好几次了
<soiamso> ofan: 估计 php 算是灾难的开始
<stardiviner> soiamso: PHP 真这么垃圾? 那为啥还有很多web的东西是PHP ?
<alvin_rxg> 因爲它垃圾
<cfy> 嗯,你们可以用python重写了
<soiamso> stardiviner: 起步容易，跟python一个样吧，用来写proto
<stardiviner> soiamso: proto是啥? python也很垃圾?
<soiamso> cfy: python写还不一个样，主要是php的插件带入了很多 bug
<cfy> soiamso: 那你说怎么办?
<soiamso> stardiviner: 原型，随着机器性能的提升变为主要编程语言。
<soiamso> cfy: 用强类型语言重写？
<cfy> soiamso: haskell?
<soiamso> cfy: 或者多审核一下引入的插件？
<cfy> soiamso: 用haskell重写吧
<stardiviner> soiamso: 有没有解释这个的文章,博客之类的? 我想了解下
<soiamso> cfy: 论坛开始没有问题
<cfy> soiamso: 要不C :D
<soiamso> cfy: haskell 重写遇到的矛盾更突出吧，没有现成的模块，基本很多自己写。现在论坛就是不想自己写，但是新增的模块很不给力
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯,
<soiamso> cfy: python这类要写很多测试的
<soiamso> cfy: 你看看论坛的rss页就知道最近确实做改动了，
<cfy> soiamso: 我都好久没上论坛了.
<cfy> soiamso: 你用啥编辑器?
<soiamso> cfy: gedit
<cfy> soiamso: gedit,这个够用么.
<soiamso> cfy: vim
<cfy> soiamso: 哦.
<soiamso> cfy: 为什么不够？
<cfy> soiamso: 感觉不太够,真的就是一个编辑器的功能....而且,vim在那边,为啥会选gedit呢?
<soiamso> cfy: File search 插件
<cfy> soiamso: 这啥?
<soiamso> cfy: 目录下搜索所有有指定文字内容的文件
<soiamso> cfy: 带导航
<cfy>  soiamso: 还行吧,和emacs的igrep差不多么
<soiamso> cfy: 可能一样吧
<stardiviner> 为啥我看不到cfy的话???
<cfy> 怎么又有人这么说
<cfy> stardiviner: 你看看有没有/ignore我...
<caleb-> 有些 client 有 bug 会 randomly strip 发言
<caleb-> 简单说就是有些字句会看不到
<cfy> 是emacs黑么 :D
<caleb-> 已知 xchat / chatzilla 都有此问题
<cfy> 要不换erc :D
<stardiviner> caleb-: 我是cfy的所有句子都看不到啊... 我这里 soiamso 是在一个人自说自话....
<jiemar> anybody here
<cfy> jiemar: 怎么啦
<stardiviner> jiemar: you
<caleb-> stardiviner: 你 /ignore cfy 了？
<jiemar> haha,
<stardiviner> caleb-: no, 我之filter了一个人
<stardiviner> 查查
<jiemar> nothing ,fisrt time to use irq
<jiemar> exciting
<cfy> jiemar: 你是说irc?
<jiemar> yes
<stardiviner> 没有
<stardiviner> cfy: 变成幽灵了....
<cfy> caleb-: 让他贴下...
<cfy> caleb-: 会不会把所有的erc都ignore了?
<caleb-> XD
<cfy> 应该也不会....
<cfy> 我把一些信息改了...应该看不出来我用erc啊
<cfy> jiemar: 这么说,你是能看到中文
<cfy> jiemar: 不能打字是么.
<cfy> jiemar: 还是你在装13 :D
<stardiviner> IRC首现幽灵成员啊
<jiemar> haha,13
<cfy> .....
<caleb-> cfy: ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: ERC
<stardiviner> 就像海盗船一样
<cfy> caleb-: 怎么了...?
<caleb-> cfy: 你用的 client 啊
<cfy> caleb-: 是啊.
<jiemar> i am practise my english to be international
<cfy> jiemar: 那你换英文频道嘛,比如#lisp #emacs
<caleb-> jiemar: 先用个 spell checker
<jiemar> how
<caleb-> jiemar: 文法词性错了一堆…
<jiemar> haha,you know i konw is ok
<cfy> ............
<caleb-> 如果只是要 报bug 讨论技术问题，英文倒不用太好
<FrankLv> 请问有命令可以把一个路径中的符号链接转换成到目标目录么？
<FrankLv> eg:链接  /dir/slink1=》/dir3/link1source  /dir/slink1/dir2/file1 转化成/dir3/link1source/dir2/file1
<cfy> FrankLv: readlink
<FrankLv> cfy: 还真有直接的命令 thx  | readlink -e /dir/slink1/dir2/file1 工作ok，看看solaris下有没有
<cfy> FrankLv: 实在不行自己写个好了
<FrankLv> cfy: 我开始的想法是自己写 当然轮子如果有了就不去再重新造了
<redhatlinux10> 鸦雀无声
<Flywater> yes
<crab> Hello
<kk> crab, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<crab> 打酱油来了
<Freebuilder> 听曼曼说，ee 包二奶了。求真相！
<Flywater> 谁是曼曼
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席mutt下对应系统里/var/mail/chris 用户邮件位置的 mailbox是什么?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 熟悉 Haskell 的 literate programming 么
<Flywater> Good night
<Freebuilder> 如何查看网桥的 ID？
<alvin_rxg> 網橋是什麼？
<jianghu> 各位晚上好阿
<Pwnna> 早上好
<Pwnna> :D
<jianghu> Pwnna: 什么时间
<Pwnna> jianghu: 10:#3
<Pwnna> 10:33AM
<jianghu> 还有个道人在阿
<ictxiangxin> 我们学校连不上irc怎么办？
<ictxiangxin> 每次我都得上cmcc
<jianghu> ictxiangxin: 学校网上不去？
<ictxiangxin> 对啊
<ictxiangxin> 不光是宿舍，实验室也连不上
<pocoyo> ictxiangxin: 换端口号 试试
<jianghu> 6665 8001 都试试
<pocoyo> ictxiangxin: 6697 6665...6667
<jianghu> 6667貌似我也进不去
<ictxiangxin> 6697我还没试过
<ictxiangxin> 8001也没试过，其他的都好像被封了
<jianghu> 8001的进的去
<ictxiangxin> freenode？
<jianghu> chat.freenode.net
<ictxiangxin> 明天再试试吧，现在断电了，集线器没电了
<jianghu> o
<pocoyo> ictxiangxin: 不行 可以搞个 sock 代理
<ictxiangxin> pocoyo: 从哪搞？
<ictxiangxin> pocoyo: 整个学校都连不上
<pocoyo> ictxiangxin: 弄个 cjb.net 的免费 shell 帐号 不就可以了
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<pocoyo> ictxiangxin: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcProxy#toc3
<ictxiangxin> ok，3q
<hahaha> hahaha,大神大神，
<hahaha> 我的ubuntu12.04LTS的软件中心崩溃了，怎么办呢
<hahaha> 怎么都不理我呢
<roylez> hahaha: apt-get敲命令安装
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> roylez: 上班来啦?
<hahaha> roylez，我看到论坛上，有人说什么列表删除后，就行了？？？？
<roylez> adam8157: 今天放假，memorial's day
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧, 我一组俯卧撑去 马上回来
<roylez> adam8157: 还有5分钟，我就可能出去了
<hahaha> roylez，我先记着，后头弄
<hahaha> roylez，先谢谢哦
<binker> 哇
<binker> 还有那么多人在线阿？
<binker> 都在干嘛呢
<roylez> binker: 您睡觉去吧
<roylez> binker: 剩下的不是机器人就是墙外面的人类
<binker> 不是吧？
<roylez> 没错的
<binker> 有没有在银河系的？
<roylez> 我现在这里星期一早上11：14
<binker> 你在纽约？
<roylez> austin
<LOL_> roylez: 跟呕饭一个时区
<binker> 哦
<LOL_> roylez: 你回来时带瓶可乐呗
<LOL_> 从米国空运过来的口味应该不一样
<binker> 你咋跑到哪里去了阿？
<LOL_> 被18摸拐卖过去的
<roylez> 出差
<binker> 在围墙外面是啥感觉？
<binker> 哦
<roylez> 可以随意喝自来水放心的感觉
<LOL_> 。。。
<binker> 在机场有没有被剥光猪阿
<roylez> 显然没有
<LOL_> 米国人们的自来水也不安全
<binker> 入境处好像要剥光猪的
<binker> 911以后很严格
<binker> 想家么？
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 快要吃午饭了没？？
<binker> 一点也不羡慕米国
<Freebuilder> 困觉！我要去银核旅游了。诸位晚安！
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 刚刚吃完夜宵
<binker> 还不是很困
<binker> 刚才肚子饿了
<binker> 下楼喝些刚煮好的热粥
<Freebuilder> 刚有个家伙在论坛发色情广告
<Freebuilder> 刚发一贴，被我撞上，马上封禁
<binker> 拉黑
<binker> 最好封了IP
<dchxcrow> pmount 挂载设备后，进目录的时候为什么还会遇到permission denied的问题啊？
<binker> 挂载了并不表示你就有足够的权限进行一些文件的操作阿
<dchxcrow> 我不明白是为什么，我用mount就没有问题的
<kk>  06:02
<amosk> mengfei,  孟菲 ?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-29
<MeaCulpa> .
<debianer> 铁通用tor速度似乎很慢，电信的很快
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<Zertad> hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<kevin> ???
<yost> ?
<yost> hi guys
<yost> topic
<yost> \topic
<yost> how to see the topic?
<yost> any body could tell me ?
<yost> 有人么？
<debianer> yost: 什么事
<yost_> 我公司的上网环境是代理上网
<yost_> 目前无法通过软件中心安装软件
<yost_> ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> Veer也被我玩爆...
<yost_> 谁可以帮我解答一下么？
<mugebjgd> ofan 你用什么电话卡上网？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 电话t-mobile的，没data plan
<mugebjgd> ofan tmobile贵啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我的$15每月
<MeaCulpa> 还是转头机好...
<mugebjgd> ofan 不是吧 那么次 德国还有免费的网络呢
<MeaCulpa> 智能手机都不堪用啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 免费wifi?
<mugebjgd> ofan 15的没有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自己改的
<mugebjgd> ofan 3g gprs
<ofan> mugebjgd: 无限流量？
<mugebjgd> ofan 15的没有flatrate
<kevin> 求分享
<mugebjgd> ofan 无线
<mugebjgd> 无限
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我只要短息
<gebjgd1> ofan 我弄了个60刀的
<gebjgd1> ofan 随便上网
<ofan> gebjgd1: gprs吧
<ofan> tmobile的$50就可以
<gebjgd1> ofan 4&
<MeaCulpa> 发达国家GPRS速度如何
<gebjgd1> 4g
<ofan> gebjgd1: 4g只是给一点流量
<gebjgd1> 流量到2g
<gebjgd1> ofan 够我用一个月了
<ofan> gebjgd1: 速度能达到4g？
<gebjgd1> ofan 能
<gebjgd1> ofan 美国上网好贵
<gebjgd1> ofan 欧洲便宜多了
<ofan> gebjgd1: 欧洲买东西贵
<gebjgd1> ofan 看买什么了
<debianer> 愿意回答问题的大佬们都哪去了
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<_access> 今天fedora17发布哎，难道这里没有一点新闻么
<huntxu> _access: 出門左轉，fedora-zh
<_access> huntxu:
<mao> openjdk和官方jdk哪个好
<debianer> mao: 还是jdk好
<debianer> mao: openjdk偶尔有些问题
<mao> debianer: ok！谢谢啦
<mao> debianer: 在使用坚果铺子，感觉还不错
<debianer> mao: 是不错的
<debianer> mao: 不过我更喜欢wuala
<mao> debianer: wuala,试试去
<debianer> mao: 加密性更好
<kevin> HotSpot
<debianer> mao: 也是支持所有平台
<mao> debianer: 暂时用不了，还在学校，上不了外网 sign～
<ghosTM55> morning all
<mao> debianer: 最新的P2P技术，让你的文件被加密分解成若干块储存在wuala服务器及任意wuala用户之中.原来是使用P2P存储的啊
<debianer> mao: 嗯，速度也极快
<debianer> mao: 也非常安全
<debianer> mao: 加密和分散储存
<mao> debianer: 听起来很厉害，不过只能等到毕业后才能使用了
<debianer> mao: 装上客户端后，就不需要代理服务器。只是官网上不了而已
<debianer> 客户端是没办法封堵
<debianer> mao: 只是官网上不去
<mao> debianer: 这样子啊，那倒是可以使用了
<Inode_LF> 问下大家，英文名字中间的点怎么输入的啊，没有这个？
<palomino|working> 如果用ibus_pinyin,按`键出来的就是 , Inode_LF
<sikao_lfs> Inode_LF: 我一般奇怪的符号都是复制粘贴。。。。。很少自己手打。
<Zertad> Fedora 17正式版镜像出来了没？
<Zertad> 有人安装了没？
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> f17 我貌似下載了，不過你最好等 2012-5-29 15：00 UTC 再去看看有木有下載
<metbsd> 有人买相机吗
<kk> metbsd, .. ..  ㍣ 
<Zertad> metbsd,什么相机？
<Zertad> 单反还是卡片机？
<metbsd> Zertad, 单反
<metbsd> Zertad, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9015919992
<kk> metbsd,啥网址y 热卖 Nikon/尼康D90 18-105套机 个人闲置
<Zertad> 没钱。。。
<metbsd> Zertad, 刷卡啊
<Zertad> 不想当卡奴
<Zertad> 所以我没办信用卡
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 没信用卡的，都是有米的人
 * MeaCulpa 恨不得早饭摊都能刷卡
<void1> 早饭最好能刷交通卡
<MeaCulpa> 那是香港了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 如果真实现了全面的电子货币，那监控是真的很简单，可惜。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 不是我们反对，是某些既得利益集团反对啊。我们反对是没用的。
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 我们的收入是合法的，都算是辛苦钱，但是有些人的收入就不一样了，
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 你扯的太远了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 既然你想能到处刷卡消费，自然整体解决方案是全面的电子货币工程嘛。这个已经有很多人出方案了，并且技术上也成熟了啊。
<MeaCulpa> 刷卡与否我不关心...我关心借贷
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 借贷。。。。。。这没法子，毕竟一靠关系，另外一个看信用，这年头谁信用好怎么评判啊？更何况是危机时代。现在中国经济已经负增长了啊。
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/gv704q-81557
<sikao_lfs> 没自动换行真不爽。
<MeaCulpa> 就不能换个行么...
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 没法子啊，我也不清楚怎么弄的。我自己再测试一下怎么玩的。
<caleb-> 信用卡如果能像 NFC 那样感应快速就好了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 应该可以  其实信用卡那套验证体系挺烂的
 * caleb- 讨厌刷卡，因为太慢了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 纸本时代遗留的问题啊
<jyfl987> caleb-: 最后就三位掩盖 才1000个组合而已
<xsky> 试下加这个 myebot@mail.com，看能不能加。。。
<xsky> myebot@gmail.com
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: caleb- 关键不是验证，关键是问责。我国的技术手段几乎是全球最高最新的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: caleb- 但只是被发卡放用来给自己免责而已:)
<MeaCulpa> s/发卡放/发卡方
<MeaCulpa> 信用卡盗刷之类，热那几完全靠事后调查的
<MeaCulpa> s/热那几/人家
<MeaCulpa> 我擦我的输入法...
<Zertad> 我不关心信用卡，我只关心linux下的一个老大难问题：网银。
<MeaCulpa> Zertad: 那是我国特有的问题
<MeaCulpa> Zertad: 要不是这两年有智能手机，这问题更惨
<MeaCulpa> Linux网银算是沾手机，平板光了
<MeaCulpa> 否则还是M$ ActiveX的天下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还不睡觉？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帽子给你买错了怎么办...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，HK怎么那么多啊三
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥叫买错了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我买的是后脑勺白色的那个...
<MeaCulpa> 前面呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在店里的时候硬是记不起来了，想给你打电话又记起了是半夜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 前面一样
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 在店里的时候硬是记不起来了 <-- 看成"在店里的时候硬不起来了"
<coolfengyu> bitcoin
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 你来啦
<palomino|working> don't.. , roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有橙色部分么
<palomino|working> -_-
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我无所谓，只要能糊弄过我娃娃即可
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 前面是橙色，后面白色的
<doa> 谁有小一点的xp呀？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那挺好... size捏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那行吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7.5
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 行.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对帽子的size完全没概念
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我昨天刚从HK回来
<mofaph> doa: xp?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你是不是跑去尖沙咀了，那边的重庆大厦是三哥大本营
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 您早啊
<palomino|working> 主席
<palomino|working> 吃了么
<doa> mofaph: 是啊，只要时windows就行
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就在海港城，尖沙咀，码头，顺便坐船去对面弄ipad
<doa> mofaph: 关键是要小
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然
<MeaCulpa> Disney两天，海港城两天...
<roylez> palomino|working: 差5分钟到29号了...
<palomino|working> O_O , roylez
<palomino|working> 米国? , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 酒店怎么样？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我还是对港岛熟悉些，九龙完全不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有妹子泡hot tub哇
<mofaph> doa: 在这个频道里，我觉得你不应该问这个问题。没有人会回答你，也没有人会帮助你去盗版。
<MeaCulpa> 港岛，上太平山，大雾，啥都没看到~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还行，没去看那游泳池，基本没做饭，最近都在外面吃了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 奢侈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Houston，去了，San Antonio，去了，San Marcos，两次，Congress，一次，Austin的一个什么湖，一次
<MeaCulpa> 半路那个Mighty Fine汉堡不错...
<MeaCulpa> Lake Travis
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吃过了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<adam8157> roylez: wow...
<MeaCulpa> 擦，你司机够猛
<jianghu> snowlinux问题多多啊
<doa> mofaph: 我并不违法啊，没有商业企图，我在建一个虚拟 网络，需要模拟windows节点，用虚拟机装xp，可是一般的xp都太大了，我用不了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Travis边上吃的墨西哥餐馆，哥还尝了下他们的那 Margrita ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，你和我一样...
<doa> mofaph: 这属于研究，是技术求助吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就那个湖景的Oasis?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妹子喜欢到处拍照到处看，但是她毫无方向感，我只有跟着给她拍照和导航
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对， Oasis
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Margrita 糖抹杯子边的对吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我点的 Gold Margrita ，杯子边上一个柠檬
<MeaCulpa> er... 居然喝的都一样
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候他们都软饮料，就我忍不住喝这个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: San Antonio，走那啥riverwalk，河边上吃墨西哥餐，点的啥 El Rio，才10刀....
<MeaCulpa> 哦，我在San Antonio吃的是那个号称美国最好的Ribs
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我又不开车，有特色饮料干嘛不试试
<MeaCulpa> 一份Ribs吃死我...
<MeaCulpa> 话说，墨西哥菜，推荐Fajitas和Buritos
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Burrito吃过了，同事带去吃的
<MeaCulpa> 有个地方的Burritos很猛...
<MeaCulpa> 总之，吃肉，那里是爽
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa: 不懂为什么称你为胖子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司边上有个店，最大的Burrito叫什么monster来着，我看着就快给跪了，我只吃最小的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，基本一个叫花鸡的大小
<MeaCulpa> BBQ 吃了哪些？
<MeaCulpa> Salt lick? Rudy's? Iron works?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bbq就在同事家吃的，貌似他叫的rudy's的外卖
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 同事自己在家酿啤酒和root beer
<MeaCulpa> 擦，爽
<MeaCulpa> 我又饿了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他宅基地，5个acre，25w美元买的....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 当然，带房子的
<MeaCulpa> Austin 人有钱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有钱毛。25w美元在上海买个apartment都难，上海人有钱
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 早点歇息吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 午夜了，网络断了一次了
<adam8157> imadper: 你7月过来?
<imadper> ad
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对，每日一次
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 是呀~
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 昨天问你boss来着
<imadper> roylez: 洋妹子泡到没?
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<imadper> adam8157: 我boss说啥?
<gfrog> imadper: 7月来实习？
<roylez> palomino|working: 跟您打个招呼一天神清气爽
<imadper> gfrog: 对呀~
<imadper> gf
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> imadper: 你boss说实习生不归他管...
<gfrog> imadper: 不错。
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<imadper> gfrog: 我其实就是过去帮你喝可乐的~ 以后都归我了~
<gfrog> roylez: 主席翻进墙内了？
<roylez> imadper: 没，这边妹子很喜欢笑，不像国内妹子都臭着脸
<imadper> adam8157: ... 是 ant说她管我
<roylez> gfrog: 没呢
<adam8157> imadper: 会打台球么?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +1
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙早
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。 抢可乐？ 打死
<imadper> adam8157: 不会, 只会乒乓球和弹球
<imadper> gfrog: ~~~
<adam8157> imadper: caspar成天想着培养实习生帮他忙, 他带你不错的
<imadper> roylez: 那还不果断出手~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我睡觉去了....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nite
<adam8157> imadper: 弱爆了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 听说目前咱这里木有CA的考试机会？
<gfrog> roylez: 难道还在米帝？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 就是他带我, 写脚本吧估计
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁说的? 我不知道
<imadper> adam8157: 弹球你会吗?~
<adam8157> imadper: 不是, 是C吧, LTP估计
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，昨天有人说，但是我不太清楚确切消息
<adam8157> imadper: 想想就会
<jyfl987> roylez: 国内整日为生计发愁 自然笑不出来
<adam8157> imadper: 你boss超级壮
<imadper> adam8157: ltp这两天我在用... 悲剧...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 招boss哇
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我壮
<imadper> adam8157: 没见过, 估计我实习期间不太需要跟他沟通~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺们这边boss的价也养不起你
 * MeaCulpa 终于把Veer刷回来了
 * MeaCulpa 所谓智能手机，更本经不起Linux用户玩嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 上午PTO, 等会儿开个会打羽毛球去
<imadper> MeaCulpa: playbook看好吗? 打算入一个呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 你真幸福。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知...
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚干到11点才走，下午想撤退了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须撤退啊
<imadper> gfrog: 有加班费吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀，貌似还走不成，还有仨bug。。。
<gfrog> imadper: 自然没有的，没报告领导
<imadper> gfrog: 贵公司不符合劳动法...
<gfrog> imadper: 加班不报告，领导也不知道，所以没的记录，也没串休机会。
<imadper> adam8157: `过来之后会根据你的实际情况安排一些自动化测试的执行以及脚本编写的任务` caspar说的, 估计还是脚本吧...
<imadper> gfrog: 好吧, 你住的离公司远不?~ 11点走..
<imadper> gfrog: 我要是11点走, 就回不去了... 没车了..
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 实习嘛 慢慢来
<gfrog> imadper: 骑车。
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我倒是无所谓~ 反正也是实习~ 对了, 正常情况下, 是不是在哪个组实习, 就在哪个组转正?
<imadper> gfrog: 看来你离得很近... 我家去红帽那里要2.5小时..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 中关村对面平方，便宜
<gfrog> imadper: 骑车半小时，坐公交1小时。
<imadper> gfrog: ... 霸气..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 租房子? 我这点儿钱不够出房租的... 还是每天来回跑吧.
<nyfair> v5
<Inode_LF> adam8157: 偶在翻译一些fedora安全方面的文档，翻译完了往哪提交？
<adam8157> Inode_LF: no idea about fedora.. 去fedora-zh问问? 里面有几个社区的认
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> imadper: 你的心態真好，才實習就打算11點走...
<imadper> huntxu: 呃... 我就那么一说... 罪过, 罪过...
<huntxu> imadper: 來了記得每天幫我拿可樂下樓
<imadper> huntxu: 你不是在西二旗嘛?
<imadper> huntxu: 红帽那个貌似在知春里
<huntxu> imadper: 還沒搬
<huntxu> imadper: 就在騰訊微博後面
<adam8157> gfrog: 我准备找点东西讲讲了, wangcong要讲dracut, 既然这个都可以的话...
<imadper> huntxu: 不知道, 我还没在那边转过
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是what？
<gfrog> adam8157: 早该讲了！
<adam8157> gfrog: initramfs相关的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。 不了解这货。
 * gfrog 干活，干完回家。
<MeaCulpa> 你们真好，还有东西讲
<imadper> huntxu: 我去了之后每天抢 gfrog_working 的可乐给你
<huntxu> imadper: deal
 * adam8157 可乐饮料管够的...
 * huntxu 睡個覺
<MeaCulpa> 擦，羡慕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我算算，每天我要花3.5*2+2.6 rmb 在可乐上
<MeaCulpa> machanus.ibm.com][~]%dc -e '3.5 2*1.6+20*12*p'
<MeaCulpa> 2064.0
<MeaCulpa> 2k...
<MeaCulpa> 哦，回家还有一瓶子...
<MeaCulpa> 2904.0
<MeaCulpa> 一年花3k在可乐上，工作日
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 来RH吧..随便喝..cc adam8157
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 有diet的么？
<nyfair> 至少喝牛奶咖啡什么的吧
<gfrog_working> ny
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: diet?健怡？有...
<gfrog_working> nyfair: 有咖啡机，咖啡管够
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 一般都有
<hamo_notail> nyfair: 牛奶也有...
<MeaCulpa> 好诱人...
<gfrog_working> nyfair: 喝到晚上睡不着觉也木人管的，哈哈
<nyfair> hamo_notail: rh每天工作几小时？
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 咖啡利尿的...
<hamo_notail> nyfair: 我在的时候10点到6点
<hamo_notail> nyfair: 不要求，因人而异...
<nyfair> hamo_notail: 干活时间一般多久？
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 反正现在的咖啡豆磨的咖啡，两杯下去我就别想睡觉了。。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我计时的..
<hamo_notail> imadper: 你在RH了？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 当初你也是在rh实习的? 你当时一天计几个小时?
<nyfair> gfrog_working: 喝咖啡容易老
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 老大谁？
<imadper> hamo_notail: caspar带我
<hamo_notail> imadper: adam8157 卖你过去的？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩
<adam8157> nyfair: 实习啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 生意真好。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 賣實習生有錢嗎
<adam8157> huntxu: mei
<huntxu> adam8157: 賣我吧，我7你3
<mofaph> 我想讨论一下编程字体的问题，有没有人有兴趣呢？
<imadper> mofaph: monofur还是叫monfur给忘了'
<hamo_notail> mofaph: 你用什么？
<mofaph> imadper: 字体的名称吗？一个中文字体可以对应两个英文字体吗？
<huntxu> mofaph: imadper monaco
<imadper> mofaph: 怎么对应两个?
<mofaph> hamo_notail: 我之前用 Monaco
<imadper> huntxu: 没新意..
 * hamo_notail 推荐这个YaHei Consolas Hybrid
<huntxu> mofaph: 用兩個英文字體，不足的用相同的中文補
<mofaph> 现在我觉得 Monaco 不能很好地和中文字体配合，现在改为文泉译等宽正黑了
<huntxu> imadper: 那就點陣
<huntxu> imadper: 其他的，都沒看透
<huntxu> imadper: 其他的，都沒看頭
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 胡子叔试试这个？YaHei Consolas Hybrid Version 1.12_字体频道_字客网
<mofaph> 其实现在我对字体的知识基本上是空白的
<imadper> huntxu: 来个b和d, p和q反着的字体玩玩~
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 不用雅黑
<huntxu> imadper: 阿三可以考慮d和t的反過來的字體
<huntxu> imadper: 對他們來說才是正的
<imadper> huntxu: .... 阿三每次都中枪..
<adam8157> DejaVu
<mofaph> 之前我试过了 Yahei_mono 和 dejavusansyuanti，但是都发现不能两个英文字体对齐一个中文字体
<huntxu> mofaph: 你說的是寬度麽？這個估計要自己調整
<imadper> hu
<imadper> huntxu: 宽度? 宽度和中文对齐了不就跟全角一样丑了吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 他说的是一行里面, 英文总是偏高一些吧
<huntxu> imadper: 底部麽？
 * hamo_notail 睡觉觉去了...
<mofaph> huntxu: 用 Monaco 有两个问题，一个是高度的问题，一个是宽度的问题
<imadper> huntxu:  恩，应该是吧．ａｂｃｄ全角多丑
<huntxu> imadper: 半角，兩個英文對一個中文啊
<mofaph> huntxu: 每当在一行英文后面注释的时候，我就会发现每行的垂直间距变化了
<imadper> huntxu: 得是等宽才行吧.
<imadper> mofaph: monaco宽多没问题吧??
<nyfair> 我等宽字体用这个 http://mikachan.sourceforge.jp/dl.html
<huntxu> imadper: 前提一定是等寬...
<huntxu> mofaph: 哦，大概明白了
<stock-cn> imadper:  不用上课？
<imadper> stock-cn: 现在没有, 下午三点上
<huntxu> mofaph: 我用的是混搭的，中文字比英文字稍微大點
<mofaph> huntxu: Monaco 的第二个问题是，它不能用两个英文字体对应一个中文字体。可能可以，但是需要手动的调整？反正我是不知道怎么搞
<huntxu> mofaph: 寬度可以調整
<mofaph> imadper: 其实我是很喜欢 Mocano 的，太优美了
<imadper> mofaph: 那就先用着呗, 要求不用那么高
<mofaph> 现在我用的文泉译等宽正黑，它可以两个英文对应一个中文，但是它也有一个问题：就是字体之间的间距太小了
<huntxu> mofaph: 間距調spacing
<mofaph> imadper: 我之前也是用中英文混搭的。在 Emacs 中，中文使用雅黑，英文用 Mocano
<nyfair> wqy太丑了啊
<nyfair> monaco不错
<mofaph> nyfair: 但是它中英文能够等宽啊，有其他的字体可以吗？
<nyfair> [13:57]	nyfair: 我等宽字体用这个 http://mikachan.sourceforge.jp/dl.html
<adam8157> mofaph: 中英文等宽? 1:1 还是2:1?
<nyfair> 2：1
<mofaph> adam8157: 2:1
<imadper> 1:2...
<mofaph> adam8157: 中文 1:2 英文
<mofaph> nyfair: 我正在看这个网页呢
<jianghu> 各位好
<nyfair> jianghu: 浆糊君好
<jianghu> nyfair 你好
<nyfair> jianghu: sex/age/position
<mofaph> 我现在比较纠结：1) 如果用坚持用 Mocano，怎样调整中文字体以对应呢？ 2) 有没有一种开箱即用的字体，可以完成这个任务？
<jianghu> .?
<LOL_> 昨天做了个实验，
<LOL_> 两个Router 一个switcher 两台PC
<nyfair> ...被气走了？
<iGnome> mofaph: 园体嘛。最全的字体。
<iGnome> roylez: 你又活了？
<mofaph> huntxu: 刚才你提到可以调整间距，具体怎么操作呢？我用ubuntu-10.10，在桌面->右键选择“更改桌面背景”->字体，没有找到调整间距的选项？
<LOL_> iGnome: 你又活了？lol
<mofaph> iGnome: 园体？
<iGnome> LOL_: 你又蛋疼了
<iGnome> mofaph: 这都不知道。
<iGnome> +b +b
<xeep> iGnome: ...
<huntxu> mofaph: fontconfig可以設定字體的spacing
<iGnome> 想清楚
<mofaph> nyfair: mikachan-PS 也有和文泉译等宽正黑同样的问题，现在我就在使用 mikachan-ps
<iGnome_> ?
<huntxu> iGnome: 支持你+b
<mofaph> huntxu: 怎样做呢？如果你不忙的话，可以指点一下我么？
<nyfair> mofaph: 什么问题？
<iGnome> 又不是latex排版，字体还微调，那不是人干的事情。
<nyfair> 那字体根本没中文
<nyfair> 所以我不信你说的
<iGnome> alias如果不行，就别费劲了。
<iGnome> 来最全的园体。
<mofaph> nyfair: 字体之间的间距太小了
<nyfair> 我们做日文游戏都用这字体，从来没人说间距问题
<huntxu> mofaph: 如果你对这套东西不是很熟悉，就不是很建议了，有点繁琐...
<nyfair> 给你看个截图，这间距有问题么 http://ra.gg/!zoZa1
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y foobar2000插件 東方BGM Player - とあるToraのRailgun
<mofaph> huntxu: 我真的是不熟系……
<huntxu> mofaph: 你要调monaco还是要调wqy
<iGnome> nyfair: 那间距的确有问题。你那用户要求低。
<iGnome_> nyfair: foobar2000 good
<iGnome> iGnome_: nnnd 改名去
<iGnome_> iGnome: ...
<mofaph> huntxu: monaco
<mofaph> huntxu: 我在看 fonts.conf(5)
<griw> iGnome: 别的局域网的包怎么抓?
<oneIeaf> iGnome: 哟哟。。。EE你也不知道呀
<stock-cn> oneIeaf: 你知道吗
<ET_> 不知道
<oneIeaf> stardiviner: 不知道
<oneIeaf> 我笨
<huntxu> adam8157_mtg: mtg是什麽？
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 又是一个把你的nick补全成我的
<huntxu> griw: 不在一個hub或者不在一個交換機上抓不到
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 强烈鼓励你改名字
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 明显我的nick比你的优先
<huntxu> stardiviner: 改個saa氣死你
<huntxu> 或者staa
<stardiviner> huntxu: 那我就注册26个nick,全部优先级别
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 要改你改
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 一点绅士风度都没
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 那我应该写个脚本,如果不全错误那个人前3句对话是你,那就自动filter...
<mofaph> huntxu: 自己手动调整字体貌似比较麻烦……
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 你相干嘛干嘛去吧，别影响我就行
<huntxu> mofaph: 你終于發現了,,,lol
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 人家要你,结果补全了我的名字,这个和绅士风度啥关系,就像你妈妈要我,没要你一样
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 你最好编个程序把南海炸平
<griw> huntxu: 哦
<ET_> 一个nick而已嘛 不带扯家人的好伐
<stardiviner> ET_: 打比方而已, 就像我打你的比方,难道也算?
<iGnome> roylez: 出来下
<stock-cn> stardiviner: 算了，给你一个机会，你的域名啥时候注册的哦
<ET_> 好的意思是 打比方可以再发散一点
<griw> 估计在睡觉
<iGnome> tenzu: 出来下
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 域名? 还是nick ?
<tenzu> iGnome: ??
<tenzu> iGnome: 闹哪样?
<imadper> tenzu: 疼教授, 拉我过去做你研究生吧~ 我去混个硕士毕业~
<tenzu> imadper: 20年后我招你
<imadper> tenzu: ............
<stock-cn> stardiviner: nick
<huntxu> tenzu: 你混的沒這麽差吧，要20年
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 几天前,大概,我忘记了,我找找那谁补全的,这么多二子会补全错误
<debianer> stardiviner: 算了，不跟你争
<debianer> stardiviner: 我给了你一个面子阿，我已经改了
<griw> 一个nick何必呢，唉
<debianer> stardiviner: 下次送个VPN帐号给我
<iGnome> 这谁啊
<mofaph> http://imagebin.org/214274，这个字体似乎不错
<stardiviner> debianer: good
<debianer> stardiviner: 看到了没
<debianer> stardiviner: 你有VPN帐号吗
<stardiviner> debianer: 没有,
<debianer> stardiviner: 去ofan那买一个送给我
<stardiviner> debianer: 要不我换会Evanescence,你送个给我, :)
<griw> efnet那套方法多好，现在非得注册，吵起来了吧
<debianer> stardiviner: 我没要你改阿
<debianer> stardiviner: 刚才是你求我，不是我求你阿
<stardiviner> debianer: 我没强迫你,你应该检查下log,我说的是你应该,是建议!如果我的建议都这么有效,这个国家会美好的多
<huntxu> mofaph: dejavu sans mono啊
<stardiviner> debianer: 我求你..... 好吧,我算是服你了,语文不是一般的好
<debianer> stardiviner: 小气鬼，你就辩解去吧
<stardiviner> debianer: 去看那该死的log
<huntxu> mofaph: 也是很不錯的字體，我在所有非term的地方用...
<griw> log貌似只记录半个小时前的内容
<griw> 所以现在看log看不到这十分钟内说的话
<mofaph> huntxu: 似乎中英文不是1:2？至少在emacs里是这样的
<huntxu> mofaph: 不是
<huntxu> mofaph: 不過也得看你用的是啥中文啦
<mofaph> huntxu: 看图片似乎里面显示的是中英文等宽
<huntxu> mofaph: 而且字號的設定也有關係
<imadper> mofaph: 纠结这么多干嘛... 直接用全角字符就都解决了
<mofaph> huntxu: 几号字体等宽呢？
<imadper> mofaph: 间距也够了, 中英文也等宽了
<huntxu> mofaph: 這個看字體的吧，這就不知道了
<caleb-> mofaph: 字体问题
<mofaph> imadper: ibus 似乎不能设置全角？我昨晚试了一下fcitx，但是在10.04源里的不能运行
<griw> huntxu: 一个局域网内抓到别的机器的包吗？
<imadper> mofaph: 没用过ibus. fcitx可以考虑自己编译. 而且, 要设置才能用的
<iGnome> VeraSansYuanTiMono-BoldItalic.ttf 最全的字体。
<caleb-> iGnome: 為毛會有 BoldItalic?
<mofaph> huntxu: 我现在中英文用的都是"DejaVu Sans YuanTi Mono"
<iGnome> 有啊。所以tex畅通无阻。
<huntxu> griw: 要能接到廣播啊...不然白搭
<huntxu> mofaph: 這是混合字體吧
<jyfl987> adam8157_mtg: 我想让提到我的聊天记录另外记录到一个log里 这个可以配置irssi做到么
<iGnome> 去点阵改版的园体。
<huntxu> iGnome: 當年zhuqin改那個？
<iGnome> 胡说。我改的。猪猪后来改的，那是幼园。
<huntxu> iGnome: 好好好，神最威武了
<mofaph> huntxu: 应该是吧？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=110509
<iGnome> 以前一直放ftp
<kk> mofaph ⇪ ti: [原创]史上最强（伪）的合成字体DejaVuSansYuanTi - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mofaph> 我发现在终端里使用的字体是中英文等宽的……
<mofaph> 系统里的是怎样做到的？！
<griw> iGnome: 圆体？英文好像不是圆体吧？
<iGnome> 英文，是一种风格的。
<griw> iGnome: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q133263148.htm
<kk> griw,啥网址y 怎样写英文圆体字呢？ - 已解决 - 搜搜问问
<griw> iGnome: 这个写的没我写的好看
<griw> 英文的圆体里，最喜欢的就是小写的r,感觉那个小写的r简直就是艺术，太漂亮了！
<iGnome> 英文哪里有园体概念嘛。
<griw> 大写的B感觉很丑
<griw> iGnome: 是圆体
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/214276
<iGnome> 这就是园体。
<TyzuaL> 我一直用文泉驿微米黑。。。
<debianer> iGnome: sans 和 serif是啥字体
<griw> iGnome: ...
<debianer> iGnome: 就是debian自带那种
<iGnome> 那合成字体。alias的
 * griw 难道这里没有英文写圆体的吗？
<iGnome> 。你看截图，英文也有点园啊。风格一致
<mofaph> debianer: 好像是字体的一种类别吧。有衬线，无衬线（我一直都没有怎么搞清楚这些概念）
<TyzuaL> 感觉英文原体都差不多。。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/214277
<iGnome> 英文的
<mofaph> 刚才发的图太小，现在补发一个：http://imagebin.org/214278。看到了吗，这个效果图可以做到中英文1:2
<LeithWong> 这两天被freenode禁ip了 终于又开放了
<ET_> /echo
<ET_> 完蛋了 测试命令 怎么上去了？
<griw> iGnome: http://blog.sina.com.cn/main/html/showpic.html#url=http://s1.album.sina.com.cn/pic/4bed5a260200117o
<iGnome> mofaph: 这就是园体这类的嘛。
<TyzuaL> http://imagebin.org/214278  这个字体怎么感觉像wenquanyi micro hei 啊。。。
<iGnome> 这叫园体啊。 griw.
<iGnome> 还有细园。
<mofaph> 园体还是圆体？
<TyzuaL> 好吧。。我看不出啥区别来。。。。
<iGnome> 园体，幼园，细园
<iGnome> 放大才看得出
<griw> 案例名称：DejaVuSansYuanTi 作案人员：zhuqin（即鄙人） 版权：Copyleft 2009 版本号：2.32 作案工具及原料：fontforge 20100501，ttf-dejavu 2.32，VeraSansYuanTi 作案动机：取代年久失修但依然盛名在外的圆体
<adam8157> huntxu: meeting
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己写脚本
<debianer`> iGnome: 为何安卓手机里的字体很漂亮，linux不能拿来用吗
<iGnome> griw: 看那帖子的下面。就知道了。
<iGnome> debianer`: 可以复制出来啊
<iGnome> 字符集小了而已。 debianer`
<griw> iGnome: 那个猪亲不区分圆体还是园体？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 挫
<mao> hadoop应用广不？
<jyfl987> 看来我要投奔weechat了
<iGnome> 当时估计是不分的。他喜欢吹。反正是2种字体。
<iGnome> 大多数字体，没中文粗斜体的。
<mao> jyfl987: 个人觉得weechat还是很好用的
<iGnome> 到了tex，就死鱼。
<mofaph> 现在我使用的字体，虽然觉得很好看，不过不能实现中英文1:2 http://imagebin.org/214281
<iGnome> mofaph: 你那是要mono字体而已。
<iGnome> 等宽字体
<iGnome> 折腾啥
<mofaph> iGnome: 我要等宽字体
<iGnome> VeraSansYuanTiMono-BoldItalic.ttf 这样的
<mofaph> iGnome: 给个效果图？
<mofaph> iGnome: 还有下载链接？
<iGnome> 终端下粗体？
<mofaph> iGnome: ???
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/214282
<iGnome> 粗体，都能对齐的。
<imadper> ad
<imadper> adam8157: 回来了? 问你个ltp的问题~
<adam8157> imadper: 我不一定知道
<debianer`> imadper: 最近有好玩的东西吗
<imadper> adam8157: 我写了一个测试脚本本, 用的bash, 怎么加进去? 主页上面的how-to-ltp的方法过时了吧?
<imadper> debianer`: 作业.. 你觉得好玩不?
<mofaph> iGnome: 这个字体是什么？VeraSansYuanTiMono-BoldItalic.ttf?
<imadper> debianer`: 要是好玩分你一份~
<imadper> adam8157: 在makefile里应该怎么写? `@ln -f case_fs_01.sh /opt/ltp/testcases/bin/case_fs_01.sh`
<mofaph> 终端字体能够对齐的 http://imagebin.org/214283
<adam8157> imadper: 这个真的是no idea
<debianer`> imadper: 有别的云终端啥的，或者游戏吗
<adam8157> imadper: 我不做ltp的
<iGnome> mofaph: 你看你那间距。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 呃... 就是写了个测试用例, 想知道怎么加入到ltp里. 话说, 贵组都不用ltp来测试?~
<mofaph> iGnome: 这个是终端字体……间距实在是太丑了
<mofaph> iGnome: 你那个字体是什么？
<iGnome> 园体嘛。 VeraSansYuanTi
<adam8157> imadper: 不用, 我们自己写
<mofaph> iGnome: 给个下载链接好么？
<debianer`> 三元里人民起义
<imadper> adam8157: 高端...
<iGnome> 没了。自己找。ftp关闭了
<iGnome> 85M	.fonts/园体/
<mofaph> iGnome: 现在 google 搜出的结果只有可怜的两页
<mofaph> 哦，似乎难找啊，能够给我发一个么？如果没有版权问题的话
<iGnome> 当然有版权
<debianer`> SansYuanTi  三元里人民起义
<debianer`> 世界应该禁止版权
<debianer`> 任何东西都禁止版权
<iGnome> 我把版权去掉了而已。把点阵去掉了。是内置的点阵有版权。
<iGnome> 传播，要被抓的。 lol
<mofaph> iGnome: 理解
<debianer`> imadper: QQ怎么不能注册，说防止恶意注册
 * Cherrot yo~~ 禽兽们
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 奥利奥出现请注意
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 无爱，减肥
<tenzu> adam8157: 送来我这儿, 有赏
<jianghu> 都在干嘛 啊
<iGnome> 贪小便宜的蛋蛋 围观
<jianghu> -_-
<richardlxc> 大家好
<jianghu> 你好
<tenzu> iGnome: 神, 名片做好了给我快递一张, 我在家供起来
<richardlxc> 有什么办法恢复被覆盖掉的文件
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<iGnome> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> iGnome: 要不快递两张, 我做个备份
<MeaCulpa> 三元里人民...
<tenzu> 三元里人民币
<MeaCulpa> 这件事貌似是个假新闻
<richardlxc> 什么新闻
<MeaCulpa> 三元里
<richardlxc> 今天章子怡怎么成头条了
<MeaCulpa> 章子怡砸了
<Cherrot> richardlxc: 是真是假啊？感觉好有意思~
<richardlxc> 到G+ 上搜搜看
<richardlxc> 我也不清楚
<WZUYANG> 。。。。。。。。。。
<WZUYANG> 没有欢迎？
<Cherrot> 和勃起来先生有关 :D
<richardlxc> 是的
<tdl> ubuntu怎么用快播？
<WZUYANG> 不用
<WZUYANG> 貌似是鸡肋吧
<tdl> ubuntu能用快播就好了
<Cherrot> tdl: ubuntu能用windows就好了 :D
<tdl> wine能吗？
<tdl> ubuntu怎么共享网络？
<debianer`> tdl: 一样的
<debianer`> 在nm里勾选
<tdl> 就是win7那种临时网络
<Cherrot> tdl: 是无线网的意思吗？
<tdl> 还是wifi，手机也能连上吗？
<WZUYANG> 相当于弄一个无线路由？
<tdl> yes
<debianer`> imadper: 对哦，你上次说什么东西可以让手机通过电脑上网
<tdl> ubuntu怎么弄？
<Cherrot> tdl: 哦 就是组ad-hoc无线呗
<tdl> 等会试试
<Cherrot> tdl: http://qlj.sh.cn/linux/20090711/ubuntu-ad-hoc/
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: ubuntu下ad-hoc共享上网
<tdl> 装64位的好还是32的好？
<Inode_LF> debianer`:  安桌手机不支持ad-hoc的,
<Cherrot> tdl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt-gFJTgp9k  我没玩过 不知道可行性如何
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: YouTube - Ad-Hoc Wireless Network Ubuntu 10.10
<Cherrot> tdl: 支持64的话就装64吧 我的观点
<tdl> 64位比32快》
<tdl> ？
<palomino|working> 某些应用快
<palomino|working> 大部分没多少区别
<tdl> ununtu32位支持4g内存吗？
<felixonmars> tdl: 有pae内核就支持
<felixonmars> 64位耗内存 稍快一点点
<felixonmars> fanzeyi: 发现范牛 膜拜Orz
<fanzeyi> felixonmars: = = orz..
<tdl> 我有一个很重要的问题
<stock-cn> imadper: 上完课没
<tdl> 我有一个很重要的问题
<felixonmars> tdl: Do not ask to ask, just ask plz.
<tdl> 请大家不要无视我
<Cherrot> tdl: 你再说废话估计就要被无视了 ;)
<kevin> 安啦，多被无视几次就习惯了
<tdl> 我这是宏碁笔记本双显卡，一个cpu里面的集显一个英伟达独显gt520
<tdl> 就是可以切换的那种
<stock-cn> 请问，手机如何通过笔记本的wlan上网哦？
<felixonmars> stock-cn: 普通青年用networkmanager 文艺青年用 hostapd.
<tdl> 这种白痴问题还问
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 要不我卖你个无限路由器吧 :D
<stock-cn> felixonmars: nm如何设置
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 我有无线路由
<felixonmars> stock-cn: 允许他人使用无线, 建个ad-hoc
<felixonmars> tdl: Bumblebee
<tdl> win7下用WlanRoute
<nyfair> 普通青年用windows，文艺青年用networkmanager，2b青年用hostapd
<Cherrot> nyfair: 竟然把我提出2B青年队伍了……
<stock-cn> felixonmars: 怎么建哦
<Cherrot> stock-cn: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2009-03/18751.htm
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 用Ubuntu建立无线网络的adhoc主机_服务器应用_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<Cherrot> stock-cn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt-gFJTgp9k
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<felixonmars> nyfair: hostapd多好用(逃
<tdl> 我的笔记本要先屏蔽独显才能进ubuntu什么情况？？？
<Cherrot> kk: 你也有疲软的时候 :D
<tdl> 我的笔记本要先屏蔽独显才能进ubuntu什么情况？？？
<felixonmars> tdl: Google Bumblebee
<nyfair> felixonmars: windows更好用
<kk> Cherrot, 不是每个人有一个弱点。参考时我有很多朋友在互联网上。  ㍨ 
<tdl> 我的笔记本要先屏蔽独显才能进ubuntu什么情况？？？
<felixonmars> nyfair: 得..那您为啥在这里= =
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖哥, 用awk, 把 xxx|xxxx|xxxx|xxx 只留前两列, 后面的都去掉, 咋弄? 没用过awk
<tdl> 我是觉得ubuntu好看打开网页快
<nyfair> felixonmars: 我是自带干粮推广windows的2b
<tdl> 我的笔记本要先屏蔽独显才能进ubuntu什么情况？？？
<tdl> 都tm别撸了
<felixonmars> nyfair: ok 那请您不要在咱们讨论具体linux问题的时候捣乱谢谢
<tenzu> tdl: 撸撸就不用屏蔽了
<tdl> 我的笔记本要先屏蔽独显才能进ubuntu什么情况？？？
 * Cherrot 文科生又被鄙视了 :D
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 谢谢，正在看。我也文科
<Stephenjy> 网宿的idc好无语，现在带宽，居然是直接修改交换机上对应网卡的工作模式 。。。
<tdl> 各位大神解决一下
 * nyfair 文科生又被鄙视了 :D
<Stephenjy> 我们买了100M的带宽，他们直接把网卡改成100M的工作模式
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 我在说 nyfair 呢 ;)
<felixonmars> tdl: 那俺说第三遍吧: bumblebee
<Stephenjy> 后来升级到200M，两台机器，他们说两台机器不能共享带宽
<Stephenjy> 问了一下才知道他们是这么限速的 。。。
<nyfair> stock-cn: 你是学什么的？
<nyfair> 好吧，看id就知道了
<tdl> bumblebee哪里下?
<nyfair> tdl: github
<felixonmars> tdl: (虽然我是arch党) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee#Installing_Bumblebee_with_Intel_.2F_NVidia 或许还是有点帮助的?
<kk> felixonmars ⇪ t: Bumblebee - ArchWiki
<tdl> 说实话我是第二次接触ubuntu，很多不懂
<tdl> 有没有简单的方法，支持笔记本双显卡切换
 * fanzeyi sigh..
<tdl> 给个下载地址啊
<nyfair> 如果是arch的话，yaourt bumblebee准没错
<nyfair> 虽然我没装过
<Cherrot> tdl: 搜一下论坛里的帖子吧  好多人搞过
<fanzeyi> bumblebee 不是那个 rm -rf /usr 的么= =
<tdl> 给个帖子地址啊
<felixonmars> fanzeyi: 范牛您不要这么急着真相嘛真是的晚点再曝光又不会怀孕...
<fanzeyi> felixonmars: 我错了... 默默匿了
<tdl> 我如果不屏蔽独显的话，开机就一大串代码，然后就处在命令行的状态下，进不了系统
<felixonmars> tdl: paste上点log不然我们没法帮您分析
<AlmondShell> tdl: 命令行的状态下，事实上可能已经进系统了，当然你所谓的系统只是指图形界面的话，那另算。。
<Cherrot> AlmondShell: 没必要咬文嚼字嘛，大家明白什么意思就行了 :)
<kevin> nana 出来
<tdl> 当我在BIOS屏蔽独显后，就直接进了
<AlmondShell> Cherrot: 么，偶只是想把他的情况再细化下。。。
<tdl> 是不是不支持啊
<nyfair> fanzeyi: 是啊，这东西就靠那个2b事件才出名的
<kevin> nana：在吗？
<felixonmars> imadper: 其实您可以用 cut -d "|" -f -2
<tdl> 我就想不用每次进ubuntu都要屏蔽独显
<Cherrot> tdl: 黑屏？屏幕上有输出么？
<tdl> 就是一大串代码，键盘可以输
<tdl> 我是linux小白
<felixonmars> tdl: 在命令行界面登录, 把你的/var/log/Xorg.0.log备份出来, 然后重启屏蔽独显, 把备份的文件贴到paste里 然后发url到这里让大家帮您看看
<tdl> 好复杂
<hello> ....
<Cherrot> tdl: CTRL+ALT+F1看看能不能切换到字符终端登陆系统
<Cherrot> tdl: 你是不是wubi?
<tdl> 我是easybcd
<tdl> 安装的
<tdl> 你们听没听过deepin?
<stock-cn> Cherrot:
<felixonmars> tdl: linux deepin 啊...
<tdl> 是啊，我装的就是这个
<felixonmars> 千言万语化作三个半角句号...
<tdl> 和ubuntu差不多吧
<AlmondShell> felixonmars: 千言万语......  +1
 * fanzeyi =____,=
<stock-cn> Cherrot: what to do after this http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2009-03/18751p2.htm
<kk> stock-cn ⇪ ti: 用Ubuntu建立无线网络的adhoc主机_Page2_服务器应用_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<stock-cn> Cherrot: my mobile can not connect it
<tdl> 有谁懂？
<Cherrot> stock-cn: Actually I don't know.  I have not built one ad-hoc network before. Sorry :)
<felixonmars> fanzeyi: 范牛 您日夜操劳 小心别坏了身体 小的先去吃饭了哈
<fanzeyi> tdl: 刚刚不是给你说贴 log 了嘛.. 你不贴 log 谁知道具体原因...
<fanzeyi> felixonmars: 擦.. 你自重= =
<Cherrot> stock-cn: Your mobile phone cannot search your ad-hoc network?
<tdl> paste？不懂
<AlmondShell> tdl: 深度系统，没用过，如果能找到Xorg.0.log日志文件的话，还可以分析下 参考命令 cd /var/log/ 然后 ls
<tdl> paste在哪里？
<Cherrot> tdl: 把日志拷贝出来贴到  paste.ubuntu.com 上去给我们瞧瞧
<AlmondShell> tdl: paste  复制粘帖
<AlmondShell> Cherrot:  好吧，关于复制粘帖什么的，我out = =
 * Cherrot :D
<AlmondShell> 其实俺也比较新手。。。irc也新手，还是多听少说。。。
<imadper> felixonmars: 搞定了刚, cut的确实可以, 但是想用awk~ 师姐的要求~
<AlmondShell> imadper: 试试 awk -F\| '{print $1"|"$2}' yurfile
<imadper> AlmondShell: 刚刚师姐已经搞定交上去了~ 我这里没有数据, 没有办法试
<imadper> AlmondShell: 多谢了~
<AlmondShell> imadper: 不客气:)
<if_else> 各位兄台，tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 貌似 superblock 中，没有关于 文件系统的信息
<if_else> 对于没有挂载的分区，df -T / fdisk -l 看到的只是简单的信息
<if_else> parted -l 貌似看到分区没有任何文件系统信息
<if_else> 但是我不敢确认，parted 有时对于没有 格式化的盘竟然显示 ext3 让我不敢确认的
<if_else> 谢谢
<tdl> 各位吃饭了木有撒？
<felixonmars> if_else: 您可以试试 testdisk
<stardiviner> http://superuser.com/questions/429728/how-can-i-write-a-procmail-recipe-to-execute-script-without-affecting-the-origin
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y email - How can I write a procmail recipe to execute script without affecting the original message - Super User
<imadper> 有谁用过ltp
<jackey> ubuntu的gtalk群不能用了吗
<Cherrot> jackey: 每人说话了？
 * EETT lala
<xxd_> hello
<xxd_> 请教个gcc问题
<kk> xxd_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jyfl987> mao: 也有好的 也有不好的
<zydingxiaomei> 这里可以说中文了吧？
<xxd_> gcc怎么连接n多个动态链接库文件啊
<zydingxiaomei> 我不会用IRC，请教啊
<xxd_> 我写了一个程序要连接304个so文件
<xxd_> 都在一个lib目录下
<zydingxiaomei> XXD 我想对你说花，怎么操作啊
<xxd_> 什么啊
<imadper> xxd_: -l
<zydingxiaomei> 比如我想对你说话，怎么操作啊？
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: 输入别人的名字, 然后任意符号, 然后空格, 然后说话
<xxd_> zydingxiaomei, 先写我的名字，然后逗号
<imadper> xxd_: glob能用吗?
<xxd_> imadper, 304个啊
<imadper> xxd_: 所以问glob能用吗
<zydingxiaomei> imadper' 咕嘟
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: ....
<xxd_> imadper, glob是什么啊
<xxd_> imadper, 我用gcc写的啊
<imadper> xxd_: *就是glob...
<zydingxiaomei> imadper:我用的是pidgin，我想把我的名字注册上，让别人用不了，怎么办呢？
<xxd_> imadper, 我没用过啊
<imadper> xxd_: 我也没用过, 没见过那么多so...
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: 没必要
<zydingxiaomei> 哦
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: 我记得是跟服务器私聊就可以了
<xxd_> imadper, 有人说用ln直接把lib目录挂在那那那
<xxd_> imadper, 怎么弄啊
<imadper> xxd_: ln? 连接?
<imadper> xxd_: 不知道..
<xxd_> imadper, 就是ln -s
<imadper> xxd_: 创建软链接, 然后呢?
<xxd_> imadper, 不知道
<zydingxiaomei> 304个，擦，
<xxd_> imadper, 编译的时候 gcc会自动链接那个lib目录啊
<imadper> xx
<imadper> xxd_: 自动链接? 不是要你自己-l然后才会链接吗?
<xxd_> imadper, 是啊，但是gcc会自己链接系统lib库什么的吧
<imadper> xxd_: 然后呢? 你想说的究竟是啥?
<xxd_> imadper, 不然把我的lib目录挂在到哪啊？
<imadper> xxd_: lib目录挂载到哪儿?
<xxd_> imadper, 对
<imadper> xxd_: 没读明白
<imadper> xxd_: lib不是/usr/lib吗?
<xxd_> imadper, 挂在到哪会自动链接？
<imadper> xxd_: 哪儿都不会吧
<xxd_> imadper, 那挂在有什么uong啊
<imadper> xxd_: ...
<imadper> xxd_: 挂载?? 链接?
<zydingxiaomei> 呵呵，我插一句嘴，不要介意啊！给我推荐一本书，或者一个资料呗，在linux下学习C语言的。谢谢你们了。
<xxd_> imadper, 差不多吧
<imadper> xxd_: ...
<zydingxiaomei> 我找了很久，没找到好的。问问你们。
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: linux c编程一站式学习
<xxd_> imadper, ？
<zydingxiaomei> 哦，谢谢，。还有个问题，你用的中文输入法，是什么？
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: fcitx
<imadper> xxd_: 什么?
<zydingxiaomei> 谢谢，我也去下载一个
<xxd_> imadper, 就是那个ln -s具体在编译的时候怎么用啊
<imadper> xxd_: 编译跟ln有什么关系???
<xxd_> imadper, ？？
<imadper> xxd_: 你要ln干嘛?
<xxd_> imadper, 就是那lib目录下304个so文件怎么链接
<xxd_> imadper, 别人说用ln可以实现，我不会弄
<imadper> xxd_: 我只是说, 让你试试glob可以吗
<xxd_> imadper, 怎么弄啊
<imadper> xxd_: ln我不是一直说不行吗, 我都认为不行了, 你觉得我还能告诉你怎么弄吗?
<imadper> xxd_: 你现在的编译语句是什么?
<mofaph> xxd_: 你有304个so文件，然后你想干什么？
<xxd_> imadper, c
<imadper> xxd_: 编译命令呀
<xxd_> mofaph, 编译几个c程序
<imadper> xxd_: 你现在怎么编译的?
<mofaph> xxd_: 对，现在你是怎么编译的，你是怎样做的。将你的具体过程说一下？
<xxd_> imadper, gcc cust_test.c libtest_custom_methods.c libtest_register_callbacks.c -o libtest -DIPLIB=none -I/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/include/
<xxd_> mofaph, 就是编译这个
<mofaph> xxd_: 然后呢，没有见到你的共享库。你的共享库叫什么名字？
<xxd_> imadper, 梦看明白？
<xxd_> mofaph, 就是lib库？
<imadper> xxd_: -L/path/to/your/.sofile
<xxd_> mofaph, 现在还要加上lib目录下304个so文件
<xxd_> imadper, 有304个
<imadper> xxd_: 不是让你-l, 是-L
<xxd_> imadper, 可以吗？
<imadper> xxd_: 你试试看呀, 我又没有东西可以试
<xxd_> imadper, 不用指定每个so文件吗？
<mofaph> xxd_: 如果你想链接 /usr/lib/libm.so 的话，那么就用 gcc cust_test.c libtest_custom_methods.c
<mofaph>        libtest_register_callbacks.c -lm -o libtest -DIPLIB=none
<mofaph>        -I/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/include/
<mofaph> xxd_: 或者 gcc cust_test.c libtest_custom_methods.c
<mofaph>        libtest_register_callbacks.c /usr/lib/libm.so -o libtest -DIPLIB=none
<mofaph>        -I/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/include/
<imadper> xxd_: mofaph 的第二种方法不就可以用glob了吗??
<xxd_> imadper, 我现在纠结的是304个要挨个写吗？
<mofaph> imadper: 我觉得他将文件链接（ln）和编译时的链接搞混了
<imadper> xxd_: 都说了, 可以用glob了!!!
<imadper> xxd_: 肯定就是不用谢了
<imadper> xxd_: 不用写了
<xxd_> imadper, glob怎么用啊，我没听说过啊
<imadper> xxd_: 刚你问过了, 我也说了, glob就是通配符 *呀
<imadper> xxd_: 恩...
<imadper> mofaph: 恩
<xxd_> imadper, --通配符啊
<zlei_> xfce4的会话管理可以禁用掉吗？不受控制啊.烦死了,没每次都自动打开不想要的程序
<imadper> xxd_: 跟你说过了呀
<xxd_> imadper, 哦
<xxd_> 我试试
<zlei_> 我现在一开机就自动打开两个Xchat
<mofaph> xxd_: 如果你的每个so文件的名字都不太相同的话，那么我觉得是要手动写了。
<xxd_> mofaph, 不会，都差不多
<imadper> mofaph: 差距大也不用手动写
<imadper> mofaph: 把需要的放在一个目录里, 然后直接 /a/b/*.so
<mofaph> imadper: 他的是在一个子目录的吗？
<imadper> mo
<imadper> mofaph: 不是的话, 看他运气了
<xxd_> imadper, -L/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib -l*
<xxd_> imadper, 我加了个这个
<imadper> xxd_: 不是...
<xxd_> imadper, ？
<imadper> xxd_: 少年, 好好看别人说话... 我刚才说的是, mofaph 的第二种方法可以用glob.. 你一直都不看我说的话...
<xxd_> imadper, 哦
<imadper> xxd_: gcc a.c /a/b/*.so -o x.o
<xxd_> imadper, /a/b/*.so可以写在最后面吗
<imadper> xx
<imadper> xxd_: why? 最后指的是什么?
<xxd_> imadper, 就是写在命令的偏后
<zydingxiaomei> 问个低级的白痴问题，lubuntu的回收站在哪里？;-)
<imadper> xxd_: 应该可以吧. 你自己有代码, 自己编译一下试试看...我又没法试
<xxd_> imadper,  gcc a.c  -o x.o /a/b/*.so
<xxd_> imadper, 很多错误额
<xxd_> imadper, undefined reference to **************************8
<alvin_rxg> ofan: knownbad: http://code.bulix.org/7qkgqz-81558?raw
<imadper> xxd_: 不知道
<xxd_> imadper, 貌似都是这个文件引起的libTAO_IDL_BE.so
<xxd_> imadper, 怎么去除这个文件啊
<imadper> xxd_: 不知道...
<xxd_> imadper, 通过gloa
<imadper> xxd_: 你知道链接是什么意思吗?
<alvin_rxg> vim => %!xxd
<xxd_> imadper, 就是调用so文件
<imadper> xxd_: 调用?
<imadper> xxd_: 什么是调用?
<xxd_> alvin_rxg, ？
<xxd_> imadper, --调用so里面的函数什么的
<imadper> xxd_: 是重定向. 你应该链接的so文件不链接. 你的符号重定向到哪里去?
<xxd_> imadper, 链接啊我用的glob
<xxd_> imadper,  /usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/lib*.so
<imadper> xxd_: 算了, 随意吧 ...
<xxd_> imadper, 别啊
<xxd_> imadper, 你说怎么弄啊
<imadper> xxd_: 我刚才说了, 不知道...
<xxd_> imadper, --
<imadper> xxd_: 少年, 你要知道你为什么要链接.
<xxd_> imadper, 老师报错 undefined reference to **************************
<imadper> xxd_: 因为你的代码中调用了so库中的函数了
<xxd_> imadper, 不是so文件里有函数要被调用吗
<xxd_> imadper, 对啊对啊
<imadper> xxd_: 对呀, 那怎么能出错就不连接了?
<xxd_> imadper, 没不链接啊
<imadper> xxd_: 你刚不是说要去掉一个so文件吗????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xxd_> imadper,  哦，我以为是那个文件的问题
<imadper> xxd_: 你既然需要链接他, 怎么能去掉他呢? 还是你没说过这句话, 是我看错了?
<imadper> xxd_: 你确定你的代码是对的?
<imadper> xxd_: 多大的一个项目, 需要链接这么多库
<xxd_> imadper, 在windows下是对的
<imadper> xxd_: 那没准儿还有windows api呢
<xxd_> imadper, 现在是一个hello word程序，先测试下环境
<xxd_> imadper, 不会吧
<imadper> xxd_: hello world需要链接那么多?
<xxd_> imadper, 测试环境呀，完了就要测试项目，u
<alvin_rxg> perl -e 'print "Hello World"'
<xxd_> imadper, 我在vs2005下建的是空项目啊
<xxd_> imadper, 应该不会用到windows的api吧
<xxd_> imadper, 我建的是空的dll项目
<imadper> xxd_: 你现在写的不是helloworld吗??? 链接的什么库??
<mofaph> xxd_: 你要将刚才的操作都告诉别人，人家才知道你是哪里出错了
<imadper> mofaph: 我现在都不知道他要干嘛... 测试环境所以就需要写一个helloworld程序, 然后链接300+个库... 难以理解...
<xxd_> imadper, 不是在终端输出helloword，是在二次开发的软件输出helloword，就是测试下环境
<mofaph> imadper: 或许是要写个钢铁侠？
<xxd_> imadper, 我做的是二次开发，要引用那个软件的include和lib文件
<mofaph> xxd_: 这个项目下有README文件吗？
<xxd_> imadper, 我们的软件是有点大，plm软件造火车的数字制造业方面的
<mofaph> xxd_: 有说明手册吗？
<xxd_> mofaph, 没有，因为是自己项目组写的
<alvin_rxg> 懶惰的用個 doxygen 也行
<xxd_> mofaph, 比如你要给AUTOCAD开发插件吧，肯定要用到它的include和lib目录的文件时吧
<imadper> xxd_: 我直接过几十行的程序...
<imadper> xxd_: 不一定. 我可以用lisp来写
<mofaph> xxd_: 你项目组里面没有前辈吗？或许他比我们更懂吧
<xxd_> imadper, 比如你要给AUTOCAD开发插件吧，肯定要用到它的include和lib目录的文件时吧
<mofaph> imadper: I love lisp.
<xxd_> mofaph, 有，不过我想自己做
<imadper> xxd_: 我给emacs写插件, 也没用包含emacs的c库呀
<mofaph> xxd_: 但是你却在请教别人了
<xxd_> imadper, ？
<xxd_> mofaph, 是啊
<imadper> mofaph: 造火车... 应该是政府的下属部门?
<xxd_> mofaph, 还是不一样的
<mofaph> imadper: 我觉得不要把人搞懵了吧？emacs应该要require
<xxd_> imadper, 不是我们是专门做这个软件实施的
<imadper> mofaph: 写插件要吗???
<xxd_> imadper, 现在也给上海大众做
<imadper> mofaph: 显然不是必需的, 除非你需要用到别人的elisp文件里的函数, 不然你写插件是不用require的
<imadper> xxd_: 高端..
<xxd_> imadper, 那你写的插件怎么嵌入到那软件里面呢
<mofaph> imadper: 对，不过有很多要cl吧
<alvin_rxg> 決定了，明年去 VolksWagen 做實習
<imadper> xxd_: 在.emacs里require我写的那个插件
<imadper> mofaph: common lisp? 那个又不是emacs提供的, 而且我也没有用到过
<xxd_> imadper, 我们那个软件有专门的api文档，我们用的函数都是那api文档里的，所以要include和lib目录的文件
<xxd_> mofaph, 我们那个软件有专门的api文档，我们用的函数都是那api文档里的，所以要include和lib目录的文件
<imadper> xxd_: 那也不用300个都链接了呀
<xxd_> imadper, 具体不知道多少个，但是lib目录下有呢么多文件，在vs2005下，是直接都添加进去的
<mofaph> xxd_: 你应该对你需要链接的函数在哪个库有一个清晰的了解
<xxd_> mofaph, 现在还没达到那种程度啊
<alvin_rxg> 所以他們的軟件很大
<imadper> xxd_: 不用背下来, 直接看api呀
<alvin_rxg> deps 也複雜
<xxd_> mofaph, 对于我们只要能写出程序就行
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 他沒裝 msdn
<mofaph> xxd_: 你说过你有api了
<xxd_> imadper, api都是英文的额而且很简略
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 他刚说他有..
<xxd_> mofaph, 对啊
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 不拿來用的，就是沒有
<mofaph> xxd_: 那就看啊，找出你要使用的函数都是来自哪个库的
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩
<xxd_> mofaph, 是我们那个teamcenter软件的专门做二次开发的api
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那我也没有 man    哈哈~
<xxd_> mofaph, 不是吧
<xxd_> mofaph, 不看api，直接把lib目录下的so文件都添加上也可以吧
<alvin_rxg> xxd_: 這樣導致的問題是，你的軟件給別人，別人也得裝一堆附帶的庫才能使用。
<mofaph> xxd_: 是可以，就像你想打死一个蚊子，这个蚊子在一个房间里。你可以直接打死这个蚊子，也可以炸掉这个房间来杀死这个蚊子。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 跟玩 dwm 一樣，能少就少
<xxd_> alvin_rxg, 不是的那些include和lib安装软件的时候自己带的，不需要偶尔uzhi
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<xxd_> alvin_rxg, 不需要重新配置
<xxd_> mofaph, 装好软件后，然后用软件的include和lib目录做二次开发
<xxd_> mofaph, 生成的dll文件放在软件的bin目录下，软件就可以调用了
<mofaph> xxd_: 好吧，我装好了Linux之后，然后用Linux的函数来开发。你知道我是怎么做的吗？
<xxd_> mofaph, 所以配置环境的时候要把include和lib下的所有文件都配置进去，以后开发就方便了
<xxd_> mofaph, 不知道
<mofaph> xxd_: 我要用到write()函数，在/lib和/usr/lib目录下有一堆库，有22221个库。write()来自于/lib或/usr/lib其中的一个库里，你觉得你会怎么做？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<imadper> 都给链接了! mofaph !
<imadper> mofaph: 怕什么!
<mofaph> imadper: 如果其他的库也有一个叫做write()的函数呢？
<imadper> mofaph: 就算都是静态库, 我也都给它链接了! 一个helloworld 500mb根本不算大!
<zydingxiaomei> fcitx安装完了，怎么不出来啊，我设置了ctrl+shift，可是出来的还是IBUS
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: 去看wiki
<zydingxiaomei> 哦
<xxd_> mofaph, 我们觉得一次把304个文件都链接上是一件很方便的事，至少没人会花时间去挨个找那个so文件
<imadper> mofaph: -_-
<mofaph> xxd_: 好吧，我们的谈话到此为此，我也不能帮到你了……
<xxd_> mofa
<xxd_> mofa
<imadper> xxd_: 软件都这么写就悲剧了...
<xxd_> mofaph, 不是啊
<xxd_> imadper, 帮我看看错误吧
<imadper> xxd_: 代码?
<xxd_> imadper, 就是报错
<xxd_> imadper, /usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/libXerces.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_STOP_3_2'
<imadper> xxd_: 代码都对了, 然后一直报错???
<xxd_> imadper, 代码在windows下是对的
<xxd_> imadper, /usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/libXerces.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_STOP_3_2'
<imadper> xxd_: 上面说, 你的那个库有问题...
<xxd_> imadper, 什么问题啊
<imadper> xxd_: undefined reference
<alvin_rxg> 上面說，你忘記定義那個東東了
<imadper> xxd_: 对呀
<xxd_> imadper, 在哪忘记定义了啊？
<imadper> xxd_: 是不是你的代码忘记include了?
<xxd_> 你是说代码忘记定义了吗？
<imadper> xxd_: 代码呢, 少年?
<xxd_> imadper, 是不是少头文件
<imadper> xxd_: 要是so文件没有定义, 那这个so文件还有什么用
<imadper> xxd_: 你有代码吗????
<imadper> xxd_: 为什么不贴出来看看? 就是一个helloworld, 我还能抄你的, 然后拿出去卖钱吗?
<xxd_> imadper, 代码可以贴啊
<imadper> .........
<xxd_> imadper, 贴在这很乱吧
<imadper> xxd_: 管你要了好久了..
<imadper> xxd_: paste
<xxd_> imadper, paste是什么？
<imadper> xxd_: code.bulix.org 贴到上面去
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<xxd_> imadper, 我有个word文档可以传，不知道传那？
<mofaph> imadper: 真是不容易，我热泪盈框
<imadper> xxd_: 帖到 code.bulix.org/ 上面...
<mofaph> xxd_: 你会复制吗？
<imadper> mofaph: 哈哈~~ 我还是先去写作业好一些~
<xxd_> imadper, 我这就贴
<imadper> pocoyo: 前两天 wowoto来了, 还找你呢
<imadper> pocoyo: 当时说了你的 qk****的大名, 我都给忘记了
<zydingxiaomei> 可以啦，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> zydingxiaomei: congraz
<zydingxiaomei> 原来安装完fcixt后要注销一下
<zydingxiaomei> fcitx
<zydingxiaomei> :-X
<zydingxiaomei> 下面接着安vim，嘎嘎，
<xxd_> imadper, Antispam verification failed.
<imadper> xxd_: ...
<xxd_> imadper, 怎噩梦弄啊
<alvin_rxg> xD  他不會做加法
<xxd_> imadper, 有个word文档，怎么传给你啊
<imadper> xxd_: .......................少年, 十以内的加减法, 你愣是算错了?
<alvin_rxg> xxd_: 右鍵，或者共享
<imadper> xxd_: 代码为毛是word文档..
<xxd_> imadper, 穿上了哎
<xxd_> 你看看那
<imadper> xxd_: 发地址
<xxd_> imadper, http://code.bulix.org/jqbosf-81559
<metbsd> 还是没有输入法用啊
<xxd_> imadper, 一共四个文件
<imadper> xxd_: 每个so文件对应的头文件呢?
<xxd> ima
<imadper> xxd: 每个so文件对应的头文件呢?
<xxd> ima
<xxd> imadper, ?
<imadper> xxd: 你都没include那些对应的头文件呀
<xxd> imadper, 应该在include里吧
<xxd> imadper, 我-I 那个include文件了啊
<imadper> xxd: -I什么意思? 是添加搜索目录而已
<imadper> xxd: man gcc
<zydingxiaomei> mesbsd:我刚刚安装啦中文输入法，你要啥驶入发啊？
<xxd> imadper, ？
<imadper> xxd: man gcc | grep "\-I"
<xxd> imadper, gcc cust_test.c libtest_custom_methods.c libtest_register_callbacks.c /usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/lib*.so -o libtest -DIPLIB=none -I/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/include/
<xxd> 我就这样编译的
<alvin_rxg> -l
<xxd> imadper, 英文的额
<imadper> xxd: ...........
<xxd> imadper, 英文的看不懂额
<imadper> ....
<imadper> xxd: 貌似... 我错了...
<xxd> imadper, 是头文件的 问题？
<xxd> imadper, ？
<xxd> imadper, 什么错了？
<imadper> xxd:  gcc cust_test.c libtest_custom_methods.c libtest_register_callbacks.c -l/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/lib*.so -o libtest -DIPLIB=none -I/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/include/
<imadper> xxd: 试试, 不行的话我也就没办法了
<xxd> imadper, 只输出了两句
<xxd> imadper, 好戏那个没执行
<imadper> xxd: 贴出来看看
<xxd> imadper, /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-suse-linux/4.1.0/../../../../x86_64-suse-linux/bin/ld: cannot find -l/usr/Siemens/Teamcenter8/lib/lib*.so
<xxd> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<xxd> imadper, 然后就没了
<xxd> imadper, 没执行吧
<imadper> xxd: 没
<xxd> imadper, 是不是-l大写？
<imadper> xxd: 不是
<xxd> imadper, 那是？
<namoamitabuddha> 有谁在 linux 连过 windows 的 samba
<imadper> xxd: 我也不知道了, 没试过链接这么多东西...
<namoamitabuddha> xxd: 编译 tool chains?
<xxd> imadper, 别呀
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 用过cifs
<xxd> namoamitabuddha, 什么意思？
<mofaph> xxd: 实在看不下去了……   去掉 -l
<imadper> xxd: 工具链
<imadper> mofaph: 去掉-l才是悲剧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 需要如何配置？
<imadper> mofaph: 错了, 应该说也是悲剧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就是在win下共享, linux下直接 mount.cifs
<xxd> mofaph, 应该如何？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 好像提示权限不行
<xxd> mofaph, 去掉后有很多未定义****错误
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 把用户名和密码也输入进去, 好象是 -o username=xxx 啥的吧, 等我查一下
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不能 anonymous?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不知道... 我只知道如果添加用户名以及密码, 是可以的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 是不是组策略里面限制了空密码的登陆？
<xxd> imadper, include目录下还有很多子目录不用单独包含吧
<imadper> xxd: 不晓得.. 没写过那么大的东西...
<imadper> xxd: 我当时用cmuSphinx用了四个so文件, 我觉得就够大的了...
<xxd> imadper, 关键不是大不大，这个错误时怎么回事啊
<pocoyo> imadper: 我知道了 就是没见着他。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 策略组, 那么高端..
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 有个限制空密码的设置的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 从没用过...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: win下只打过dota... 还有cs
<alvin_rxg> 玩 cs 不如玩 urbanterror
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 有在玩, 不过我喜欢小图, 不知道哪个图小
<alvin_rxg> imadper: turnpike, dressroom
<iGoogle> 傻了才玩ut。无数的作弊器的。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ok~
<imadper> xxd: 我猜测是, 你没有包含正确的头文件.
<xxd> imadper, include的子目录？
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=376288
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: rhythmbox3的dbus活了。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> xxd: 头文件... 代码里的头文件
<xxd> imadper, 如果是调用那软件的api，可是代码在windows下没错啊
<imadper> xxd: 没在win下写过程序
<xxd> imadper, windows啊
<imadper> xxd: ?
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, bash里怎么让两个命令同时执行? 非阻塞
<xxd> imadper, linux下怎么添加环境变量啊
<imadper> xxd: export
<imadper> xxd: 你要设置什么环境的变量? path?
<xxd> imadper, 比如将那个include和lib添加进去
<imadper> xxd: 那个保存在那个变量里我都不知道
<xxd> imadper, 别人说添加环境变量进去
<imadper> xxd: 谁说的问谁吧...
<xxd> imadper, --
<imadper> xxd: export PATH=/a/b:$PATH
<imadper> xx
<neolkb> /etc/enviroment
<MaskRay> imadper: (echo a&); echo b
<imadper> xxd: path是这样添加的, 别的类似
<imadper> MaskRay: 可以并行? ok, 我去搞一个~
<MaskRay> imadper: 不需要括号，echo a&; echo b
<imadper> MaskRay: 坑爹的软件测试作业... 要测试并发...
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: literate programming
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: any idea?
<xxd> imadper, 添加到.bashrc?
<imadper> xxd: 可以
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没有。haskell有.lhs支持
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我知道。但我看了 Bird Style 还有 \begin{code} ... \end{code} 觉得那只是一点点支持而已。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 基本上就是代码 + 注释
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我在 taocp 上看见了 literate programming 的广告。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 就是加个标记语言吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不清楚
<samson-cn> MaskRay: oxygen
<samson-cn> MaskRay: 就是在编程的时候用特定的格式添加许多注释
<samson-cn> MaskRay: 然后可以采用oxygen这个软件导出xml或者html文档,
<Amesists> samson-cn: doxygen
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literate_programming
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Literate programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<samson-cn> Amesists: doxygen...
<samson-cn> Amesists: 抱歉,我两年前用过,忘了个字母了...
<Amesists> samson-cn: ;-)
<samson-cn> Amesists: 不过说实话,真的很简洁明了.本来我自己都看不懂我写的东西.doxygen一导入,太清楚了
<soiamso> android 4.0 支持 ext4的卡？
<MaskRay> samson-cn: 我就理解成 m4 吧，或者各式各样 preprocessor
<samson-cn> MaskRay: 我倒是觉得是uml的另外一种表达方式
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 了解 RISC 么
<samson-cn> MaskRay: 毕竟doxygen导出的文件只是给别人介绍你的程序构架,理清思路.
<Amesists> samson-cn: 其实不止，有的库的doxygen文档就当手册查了
<Amesists> samson-cn: 极端情况是写得和qt的文档一样……
<Amesists> 打成qch的包放在qtcreator或者kdevelop里面，然后编码的时候查一下挺方便的;-)
<samson-cn> Amesists: 赞同,我当初就是写的Qt啊....Qt下的C++导入doxygen直接生成html
<MaskRay> samson-cn: 知道，doxygen 也算 literate programming，也就是说这个概念是非常广的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不清楚这种程序范式有多少好处
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 也许在大型程序中有优势
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 但是看下 Knuth 的 indent style 还有其他的风格，觉得那种风格很难和别人合作。
<Pwnna> doxygen... >.>
<MaskRay> samson-cn: 要看别人的口水的话 http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LiterateProgramming 上有很多
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Literate Programming
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 对 Knuth 包括 tex metapost 都不能盲从盲信
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Knuth 的 TeX 没缩进的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 能全用汇编写算法的人思维速度和别人是不同
<jianghu> 各位晚上好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 而且他描述算法的时候都用 goto
<jackey> 想学写tex文档,好不好学的,各位
<jianghu> fcitx输入法与火狐犯冲？
<samson-cn> jackey: 我一个小时速成.....
<jackey> 'samson-cn:真的啊,老大,
<samson-cn> jackey: 用得是Latex,英文环境.不能打中文
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: 建议学 LaTeX
<jackey> 我装的是texlive2011可以用得吧
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: TeX 很难
<jackey> LaTex是吧,好,就这个
<samson-cn> jackey: 毛老大,我头儿用他纳绚烂的emacs教了我一个小时的Latex...
<samson-cn> jackey: 我用的是texstudio
<jackey> 教你一小时就学会了啊,太佩服了
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: 搜索：lshort-cn
<samson-cn> jackey: 我说了我写的是英文
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 中文很容易的
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: \usepackage{CJK}
<samson-cn> jackey: 外加上是简单的文档编辑
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 然后在 CJK 环境里面，\begin{CJK}{UTF8}{gbsn} ... \end{CJK} 就能用中文了
<jackey> 恩恩,好好的我搜搜那本书
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<jackey> 谢谢两位了,有问题我再上来请教,先找找那本书.照着书学就OK?,我下了太多书了,都不一样,郁闷
<samson-cn> jackey: 我推荐视频...这年头,还是视频好看阿....
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: lshort-cn 是入门，其实大多数应用都 OK 了。
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: 我现在几乎都没离开过 lshort-cn
<samson-cn> jackey: 剩下来的什么图片插入啊什么的...我就是google...哈哈哈
<jianghu> http://tech.hexun.com/2012-05-18/141553582.html
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我还没插图过
<jackey> 好好,边查边用,学得很快的,呵呵
<jackey> 很讨厌光看书.
<namoamitabuddha> jackey: 那个其实是只是一个小论文，不能算是书
<samson-cn> jackey: 我自己看的唯一的文档就是texstudio里面自带的user manual
<jackey> 恩恩,看例子学挺好的,其他的再多google
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<samson-cn> jackey: lin下面最方便了,win下面有时候还丢包
<Amesists> jianghu: fcitx-gtk 装了没
<jackey> samson-cn:恩,我用的是就是linux,很少用win
<samson-cn> jackey: 加油!
<jianghu> Amesists: 装了
<jackey> samson-cn:一定会的,谢谢了!
<Amesists> jianghu: 环境变量也设置对了么？
<Amesists> jianghu: 症状是啥？
<jianghu> 一开启fcitx火狐就崩溃
<missing> 用最新版的fx fcitx看看咯
<jianghu> 最新版的是不是4.2
<Amesists> jianghu: 嗯，4.2.3
<jianghu> 哦
<jianghu> 再试试，刚配置安装的linuxmint
<Amesists> jianghu: 你环境变量设置了么
<jianghu> 设置了
<missing> 什么时候开始这样的?
<Amesists> jianghu: 开个终端看一下echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<jianghu> 什么都不显示
<Amesists> 那是没设置对
<Amesists> jianghu: 你写在~/.bashrc的么，注销在登录
<jianghu> Amesists: 在写一下
<jianghu> 谢谢
<jianghu> Amesists:好了，谢谢
<Amesists> jianghu: ;-)
<jianghu> -_-
<jasanjun> 睡大觉哦
<jasanjun> 有人马
<jianghu> 人马都睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157: 幫忙你用bt下載f17 x86_64 安裝，不是live,, 幫我結素下載，，這裏好慢。。下載IP都是國外的
<samson-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 下载完了也可能传给你阿...
<CyrusYzGTt> samson-cn§ 你也下載 x86_64 安裝版麼，，不是 live dvd..
<CyrusYzGTt> samson-cn§ 我用 mldonkey.. 你看到就給我滿速
<alvin_rxg> f17 163 沒有嗎？
<samson-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里还是下午三点....实验室里面是封锁bt的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey 支持 UPnP 么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 支持有 這個功能的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 现在有了？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§   '--enable-upnp-natpmp'
<samson-cn> 下了,走了!
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 听说 mldonkey 配置不容易
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 上次 hash出錯，不敢直接下載，還是用bt
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 有提示
<jasanjun> 更换
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 用瀏覽器配置
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 浏览器配置，我记得那个 sancho 啥的很难弄的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道有没有其他的 UI
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在邊下載邊看 迷你裙宇宙海賊。。
<jasanjun> j
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我直接用mldonkey登錄 ，， 127.0.0.1:4080 就是 web瀏覽器登錄管理的界面
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 暫時不聊，現在看島國片，，
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你为啥不用 wget 下
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那样 hash 不容易出错
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..都說了，怕 hash不對。。在天朝容易出錯
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 3.8G 啊，，不想重新下載
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 国内源为啥 hash 不对哦
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 国外源的数据包才会被修改啊
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: bt 能保证不出错？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 有時會不對的。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ bt 自帶hash校驗
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那是他们服务器的问题？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: bt 一旦发现 hash 不对会如何矫正？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: hash 只能完整文件计算吧？
<lkk> j
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 刪除錯誤數據重新補全出錯部分
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 他如何知道错误在哪里？他分段 hash 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 校驗的是別人的
<alvin_rxg> bt 本來就是分段下的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 詳細不清楚，
<namoamitabuddha> 分段下是对的，但是分段 hash 比较困难
<alvin_rxg> 難麼？。。
<namoamitabuddha> 因为每一段究竟多少大啥的
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現 grub2引導iso真方便
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: grub2 能引导 iso?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 要全部 mount 到内存么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 做 acm 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你木有看ubuntu的wiki麼，，fedora用的也是ubuntu的wiki鏈接
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯， 直接引導iso ,不用解壓
<lkk> kk
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 给地址
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我上次没搞成
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 记得啥指令的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ google grub2 ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 那也是fedora wiki引用的內容
<lkk> sd
<lkk> sdsd
<jasanjun> d
<jasanjun> dsd
<jasanjun> sdsd
<jasanjund> d
<jasanjund> dsd
<kk> jasanjund:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 给地址
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你是说 loopback loop 么
<jasanjund> dai di zhong me le
<alvin_rxg> jasanjund: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@P,#okb9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 請google..我在看 島國片 迷你裙宇宙海賊。。 邊下載f17 x86_64 ..
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 是  loopback
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我 google 不到能直接引导 ISO 的办法
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 都是特定的，例如引导 ubuntu ISO 或者啥的，必须是 linux
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 放在獨立分區上，， 比較好，防止 / 出現某種問題
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ .. 引導 linux iso很簡單，， 只要 iso9660 格式就可以
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: chainloader (loop)?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我那個沒有這個
<CyrusYzGTt> 不聊了，我要看 二次元MM
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那是啥？我 Google 到的是 linux (loop)/... 这是启动其中的 linux 内核
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 那是用 loopback 讀取iso內容的，， 不是解壓出來的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: loopback loop (hd1,1)/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<namoamitabuddha> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 对，但不是通过 ISO 引导啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯，就是 iso裏的路徑，把iso 當 / 就是，
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 是， 直接讀取 iso裏，不用解壓，，
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 例如 windows 盘能引导否
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 能，， 自己去看 說明，，
<jasanjund> l
<stardiviner> 有没有什么命令可以限制一个程序使用CPU和内存的方法? 我有个程序在crontab里更新时占用非常打使用,导致机子卡.
<jasanjund> hd
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: ulimit 限制內存。 cpu 貌似沒有好的方案
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: CPU的话,比如分配多少时间之类的?
<hamo> stardiviner: 可以用cgroup
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: found one, cpulimit
<stardiviner> hamo: cgroup简单么?
<hamo> stardiviner: 这个要问 adam8157 他是专家
<stardiviner> hamo: 确实, 他是kernel的嘛
<hamo> stardiviner: 嗯...lxc他是专业...
<adam8157> hamo: stardiviner cgroup可以分配cpuset
<stardiviner> adam8157: CPU使用限制的简单方法有什么? cgroup? 这个使用简单么?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 限制? 用nice好了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 嗯, ok, 就用ulimit,和nice了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: grub2 能引导任意 ISO?
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 木有吧...不了解...
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: ulimit 的限制是：一旦超出限定值，程序會被 kill
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: CyrusYzGTt 说能，我 google 了半天，只看见有 forum 问失败的情况。
<alvin_rxg> ulimit -Sv 2097152
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 啊? 这样啊, 那还是nice吧... 我以为ulimit限制内存是,限制在一定范围内...
 * CyrusYzGTt 怎麼現在我又有冒牌了。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的那个我没搜索到
<CyrusYsGTt> 怎么？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 还真可以...grub2居然支持loop设备了...
<stardiviner> adam8157: cpulimit这个程序怎么样? 看介绍好像不错
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你問 CyrusYsGTt 這個冒牌貨
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 支持 loop 设备
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 但是好像不能从其中引导
<adam8157> stardiviner: 没用过
<adam8157> hamo: 别乱回答
<hamo> adam8157 啊？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不可以, 没有哪个可以引导"任意"iso
<hamo> adam8157 额...你在强调任意...
<CyrusYsGTt> 可以阿
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: grub 就支持 loop
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: hamo 除非启动起来的程序,内核或者系统支持去找iso 否则原来的映射都找不到的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 但是不可以启动
<CyrusYsGTt> 可以启动的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: loop的作用是将一个文件变成一个设备..
<adam8157> hamo: CyrusYsGTt namoamitabuddha 只有极少数可以
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 为啥光盘可以用来启动
<CyrusYsGTt> 我想问问
<adam8157> hamo: 那个设备进入实模式之后就找不到了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 问题是：chainloader (loop) 是不被支持的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 即使他变成了设备
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 实模式之后硬件设备还在
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 不像 chainloader +1 什么的
<CyrusYsGTt> nick name 怎么可以随便取阿
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 也就是说，例如让 grub 引导 windows iso 一般做不到？
<adam8157> hamo: namoamitabuddha CyrusYsGTt loader先映射iso 然后启动内核, 然后所有的硬件设备都由内核管理, 如果启动的内核不去找iso的话, 它是看不到原来loader映射的那个的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: jasanjund is now known as CyrusYsGTt
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: hamo CyrusYsGTt 看http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/boot-freedos/ 的warning
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 给优盘添加FreeDOS启动项 - Adam's
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..你爲麼要跟 那個冒牌說話。。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: hamo CyrusYzGTt 以及syslinux的wiki 这里强烈说明了 http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#INT_13h_access:_Not_all_images_will_boot_completely.21
<CyrusYsGTt> 人家爱和说 你嫉妒么
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: MEMDISK - Syslinux Wiki
<adam8157> hamo: 哥是loader小王子
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 对呀，那是启动其中的一个内核啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是不想 冒牌貨說話
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不是直接“引导”光驱。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: +1
 * hamo 额..乱了...
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 但是光有内核无法引导系统, 所以, 内核得主动去加载iso才行, 否则找不到其它需要的文件就启动不起来
<CyrusYsGTt> hi
<CyrusYsGTt> all
<CyrusYzGTt> ..冒牌又來了。。
<CyrusYsGTt> 我改改
<CyrusYsGTt> 别t我
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: +b
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 当然, 如果是kernel+initramfs一体的文件就可以
<kk> CyrusYsGTt, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<hamo> adam8157 主要问题其实是在 IA32架构下进入保护模式的处理器如果不reset就没办法回到实模式是把？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 現在不是 OP
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我猜测他刚才看见我狂问你问题但貌似不搭理他，所以把 nickname 改成和你差不多。
<adam8157> hamo: 主要是转换模式之后 之前的映射是不可见的, loader把控制权全部交给了内核, 而不是内核运行在loader里
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ,,額，，我不是讓你 google麼，
<hamo> adam8157  你是说页表？内存访问不能？
<adam8157> hamo: loader的内存空间和内核的内存空间完全不同啊亲 (进入保护模式后
<orzFly> Hello
<hamo> adam8157  grub是不运行在ring 0?
<kk> orzFly, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我 没 google 到你说的什么可以支持引导 windows 的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 反而是 ubuntuforum 上有人抱怨无法引导 windows
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 或者直接 google grub2 ,,貌似 arch gentoo的wiki也有文檔
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我看过 arch 的 wiki 了
 * maopaihuo jumps
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 抱歉，對於引導 windows,,表示不喜歡
<orzFly> 前天刚装了Ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那是先把 iso 作为块设备，然后读取里面的 kernel 来引导
<orzFly> 表示被默认的整块硬盘挂到/恶心到了
<adam8157> hamo: 这个... 不分的吧
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 不是真正的让 iso 引导
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才 adam 说那是做不到的
<adam8157> 反正 看 http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#INT_13h_access:_Not_all_images_will_boot_completely.21
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯，不用解壓，多方便
<adam8157> 这个wiki说的很明白
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 可是我的f16 grub2 能做到。。
<adam8157> 那个iso映射还在, 只不过找不到了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你測試用 preupgrade 升級  f17有木有出問題，還是 f17beta 纔會出問題
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没 今天忙 明天再说
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 或者周五
<hamo> adam8157 明白了..跟swith_to那个道理是一样的...说白了就是丢了访问的方式...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,哦，不過我看 gnu網站關於 grub2的引導iso有說明的。
<adam8157> hamo: loader这块麻烦的很的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 都說了，， iso9660 格式才能被引導
<hamo> adam8157 其实还好..乱的是IA32
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 只是说映射吧, 不可能说的是引导
<adam8157> hamo: 确实...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，， 我用來重裝f16的時候明白的
<hamo> adam8157 还没消息..看来要你周四帮我问问了...
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 能否给下 gnu 网站的说明的地址
<adam8157> hamo: 我明天先问问ryang吧
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我 site: gnu.org grub2 在 google 上了
<alvin_rxg> Title: The GNU Operating System (@ gnu.org)
<hamo> adam8157 知道谁了...
<hamo> adam8157 好..多谢...
<adam8157> hamo: np
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 要學會自己 google ..佛說，自己能幹的事要自己幹，不然會沾染業力的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你后面那句是出自哪部经典啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 個人對於佛家的理解。。
 * adam8157 afk 1 min, for push-up
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 不支持的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2007-01/msg00020.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Re: [grub2 newbie] Chainload grub-legacy from grub2
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2011-01/msg00032.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Re: chainlload iso image in grub2
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ Boot an ISO via Grub2
<CyrusYzGTt> With grub2 you can directly boot an (iso9660) ISO using its loopback option. This is great because it provides another nice rescue scenario – for example when using grml (the Debian based Linux Live-CD for sysadmins). You no longer need to extract kernel and initrd from the ISO to be able to boot it using the isofrom bootoption. All you need to do is put a plain grml ISO to your harddisk.
<CyrusYzGTt> Due to popular request (especially in #grub) PLEASE NOTE: grub itself can NOT boot CDROM images/ISOs. Neither version 1 nor version 2 of grub. Grml provides this feature via its isofrom bootoption. Grub2 strongly simplifies this setup with its loopback option but grub alone will NOT be enough. It’s the live system (as for example grml) that has to support this “boot from ISO” feature.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好久不做了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: u要断网了。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那还是读取里面的内核啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://acm.timus.ru/problem.aspx?space=1&num=1817
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Timus Online Judge. Problem 1817
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为是啥神奇的东西
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 下了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maopaihuo> ) i.10
<stardiviner> 有人使用vimperator么? 怎么在某个特定的URL页面上 disable 所有键?
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ adam8157 使用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimperatorrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.vimperatorrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> stardiviner: ^^
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是 stardiviner 問
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ <adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimperatorrc
<stardiviner> adam8157: 没发现解决方法啊
<adam8157> stardiviner: 最后一行啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 失败,我weechat下窗口不够宽,直接点击的URL不完整
<stardiviner> adam8157: 现在ok了
<stardiviner> adam8157: thx
<adam8157> stardiviner: np
<MaskRay> stardiviner: weechat 怎么换 theme
<stardiviner> MaskRay: theme ? weechat的窗口排布应该在weechat.conf里,而颜色是终端控制的,比如.Xdefaults
<xhw514> REGISTER 910514
<alvin_rxg> 密碼是 910514 ？ xD
<odsel> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 王菀之 - 我真的受伤了 (国)
<alvin_rxg> Now playing: 王菀之 - 我真的受伤了 (国)
<alvin_rxg> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Irssi - The client of the future
<MaskRay> stardiviner: 现在就换了 /set weechat.bar.status.color_bg 235 。weechat 似乎缺换theme功能。theme.py又不知怎么用
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 我没见过这个脚本啊,哪里啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<savr> hi
<savr> is there anything like disqus that works with the chinese social networks?
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<savr> I guess all chinese people are alseep
<savr> asleep
<savr> like how I should be
 * fanzeyi 圆润的滚过.｡ﾟ+.(･∀･)ﾟ+.ﾟ（´∀｀*)(☆ﾟ∀ﾟ) 
<knownbad> 肉圆？
<kk>  06:15
<savr> is there anything like disqus that works with the chinese social networks?
<ofan> savr: check http://uyan.cc/  it's a china copy of disqus
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 友言 社会化评论系统
<savr> thanks
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-30
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<iGnome> 包包
<t3h_msn> !!!地震了!!!
<AlmondShell> ...
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾
<AlmondShell> 哪里地震了。。
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: ?
<zmcbb30> 早上好
<t3h_msn> 163把ubuntu
<t3h_msn> 怎么了?
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依上班了 ？
<t3h_msn> ubuntu在163上消失了!还不地震吗?
<t3h_msn> 哪位仁兄解析一下!
<AlmondShell> t3h_msn: 163更新源?
<iGnome> 读取： 25 http://mirrors.163.com precise-updates/universe Translation-en [23.3 kB]
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站
<iGnome> 读取： 26 http://mirrors.163.com precise-security/main i386 Packages [43.9 kB]
<iGnome> 读取： 27 http://mirrors.163.com precise-security/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
<iGnome> Fetched 8,866 kB in 1秒 (4,883 kB/s)
<AlmondShell> 我这边也没问题。。
<t3h_msn> <AlmondShell> : ???
<t3h_msn> AlmondShell : ???
<AlmondShell> t3h_msn: 干嘛。。。你说的163把ubuntu怎么了，到底是怎么了 = =？
<t3h_msn> AlmondShell : 呵呵!好了...
<t3h_msn> AlmondShell : 呵呵!好了...没有问题了,我还以为163把ubuntu干掉了...
<AlmondShell> t3h_msn: 哦，看来是虚惊一场
<t3h_msn> AlmondShell : :)
<shyodx> 大家好 qemu出现qemu monitor 有办法引导内核起来吗
<shyodx> 用的是qemu -M bamboo
<shyodx> qemu-system-ppc -M bamboo -kernel xxxx -initrd xxxx -append "root=/dev/ram init=/bin/sh"
<shyodx> initrd.gz用的是debian的netboot提供的
<MeaCulpa> http://news.sohu.com/20120530/n344420080.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 高考复习课教室只剩师生2人 保送出国成为主流-搜狐新闻
<MeaCulpa1> .
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我剛剛用iso升級到f17了，， 還算成功，就是整天某個 Gconf2 報錯
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 升级的
<adam8157> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，前天重裝的f16..剛剛用iso升級
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 清掉gconf2算了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 現在 yum update f17最新的更新和補丁
 * hamo_notail 据说f17发布了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,爲麼。。好多依賴，而且有些我要用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 清掉家目录的.gconf
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_notail§ 哈默，， 正解
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 是说这个
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 會不會將重要的清掉的？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥重要的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ OK,.等會升級重啓前再刪除，，現在yum update補丁
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不知道爲什麼，每次release版本，，下載網速都很慢
<MeaCulpa1> release based distro 就这样...
<MeaCulpa1> 更新的那几天，大家都下
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 酷胖一號
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 台式机忘了开sshd, pidgin中
<MeaCu1pa> .
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 台式機在家？
<MeaCu1pa> huntxu: 在办公室，我在开会
<huntxu> = =
<hamo_notail> test
<kk> hamo_notail, .. ..  ㍢ 
<roylez> .
<roylez> huntxu: 蛤蟆君跑了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<huntxu> roylez: 跳走了
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 蛤蟆君發揮了他的本質特性
<huntxu> roylez: 在rh和度孃之間游刃有餘
<roylez> huntxu: 他跳回帽子上了？
<huntxu> roylez: 好像是要回去跟阿當混
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 呀, 你这时候来
<roylez> adam8157: 替我掐蛤蟆
<roylez> adam8157: 我的MX518鼠标貌似挂掉了 T_T
<roylez> adam8157: 有线的就是容易出毛病
<adam8157> roylez: 我在家都不用鼠标
<roylez> adam8157: 应该还有保修，不过都懒的去修了。考虑是不是买一个无线的或者是干脆不用了
<adam8157> roylez: 你还在us?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
 * gfrog_working Fedora17发布了？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我这里有dvd和netinst
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 无爱。 我们pxe上有
<adam8157> gfrog_working: pxe都有了?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我们有自己的dhcp server
<adam8157> 
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 关键nay的只是个代理现在, 这边storage坏掉了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你发的竟然是个方框。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 后头升级吧
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog_working: 你居然无视我
<gfrog_working> roylez: 坏主席
<roylez> gfrog_working: 这还差不多 lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog_working> roylez: 。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 考虑换F18了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: rawride?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 貌似rawhide的tag跟F18还不太一样。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 现在去看rawhide，八成已经有f19的包了。
<_____aaaa> gfrog_working, BT fedora下啊好快,全速
<gfrog_working> _____aaaa: live upgrade了。
<_____aaaa> gfrog_working, 本地升级要快些
<zhenbeiju> hello 大家好
<zhenbeiju> 问个问题  我已经安装好系统分好区了
<zhenbeiju> 怎么/home 分的太小了 怎么调整
<zhenbeiju> 我还有300G的空间没有分配
<zhenbeiju> 用Gpart创建的时候提示让我创建一个扩展分区
<zhenbeiju> 已经有一个扩真分区了
<_____aaaa> zhenbeiju, mount /dev/sdx /home就可以了
<zhenbeiju> _____aaaa,  这样是把一个分区挂在为 /home吧
<_____aaaa> zhenbeiju, 或者改写下/etc/fstab,就成了
<_____aaaa> zhenbeiju, 恩,挂在home下就行了
<zhenbeiju> 我是想把/home 扩展    有300G没分配，想格式化它然后给home
<zhenbeiju> 我看看fatab
<woju> 為什麼打whois www.iphone5.com出现不了结果？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 蛙跳全速？
<_____aaaa> roylez, 全速蛙跳
<gfrog_working> roylez: 主席，不准调皮。。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 等妹子跟我一块玩mindflex等无聊了
<caasi> mailing list
<gfrog_working> roylez: 。。。。
<caasi> 有什么推荐的邮件列表吗？
<caasi> ubuntu-zh不太活跃阿
<zhenbeiju>  _____aaaa 看了一下fstab  表示不会弄， 我用新分区挂在/home 是不是我的资料都看不到了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 挂外部源升级中，500k+，速度还成啊
<woju> 為什麼非要打whois iphone5.com才出现结果，多了www不行？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 和本地的60MB完全比不了啊
<roylez> gfrog_working: 聊天室里面没我这种害群之马会很无聊的...
<_____aaaa> zhenbeiju, 放狗一搜就有了
<zhenbeiju> ～～
<zhenbeiju> 搜了。。 全在说gpart有多好。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧，下那4G的dev还得半天呢
 * gfrog_working 哦，给autotest加上F17的配置去。 adam8157 dvd做了md5木有？ 
<_____aaaa> zhenbeiju, 你看下gentoo的文档,看它教你怎么挂?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 所以我给你说我有dvd啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: sha
<zhenbeiju> _____aaaa,  谢谢
<roylez> adam8157 gfrog_working 你俩机油完全无视众人，就知道卿卿我我了
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候回国啊
<caasi> 啊咧……被忽略了。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 给dvd做个dm5sum和开头1M的md5sum发给我呗。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 下个月中...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> roylez: 主席，难怪你对破马总是有别样的情节。。 原来你也是马，lol
<gfrog_working> adam8157: lol
<roylez> adam8157: 对不住了...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 恼羞成怒啊
<roylez> adam8157: 开始看《钢铁苍穹》了...
<_____aaaa> roylez, adam8157 瞧这肚量,主席真大度
<adam8157> roylez: 等字幕 =,=
 * adam8157 想到了一个很棒的给kernel的feature!!!
<jyfl987> roylez: 主席你很大肚？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 发现还是 set -o vi 爽
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有时候自找麻烦啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是  我在shell里不能使用vi那些in-line的 快捷操作 反而不爽  比如 b和e
<jyfl987> roylez: 你干嘛+b我粉丝？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才说有新的想法 说说看啊
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<roylez> jyfl987: 知道是你粉丝我就多加几个光环给他了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等我做好plan先
<roylez> adam8157 jyfl987 这片不错
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且 loader相关的东西, 你不熟悉吧...
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 什么片
<adam8157> 喜剧科幻
<roylez> jyfl987: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac350166
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【元首】钢铁苍穹 Iron Sky - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在是一窍通 百窍通  除非你讲具体协议细节 或者硬件细节 否则都可以讨论讨论
<jyfl987> roylez: 啊 有了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 我一直想看来着 是高清的么
<roylez> jyfl987: 高
<jyfl987> roylez: 高了高 棒极了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你用不用 set -o vi
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在脑子里有个叫 editing mode的 state了
<Pwnna> o.O
<ofan> 有木有d3的
<_____aaaa> jyfl987, 叽歪佛1987,你一来就灌水
<jyfl987> _____aaaa: 那也得你有水我才能灌啊
<_____aaaa> jyfl987, 灌你妹妹
<jyfl987> _____aaaa: 我是独生 你要有妹妹的话 我可以帮她灌灌水
<_____aaaa> jyfl987, 我妹妹是你祖奶,不知道啊,回家问你妈去
<jyfl987> _____aaaa: 我祖奶挂了 你借我把锄头  我上山问她去
<_____aaaa> jyfl987, 学盗墓啊
 * adam8157 lunch
<jyfl987> _____aaaa: 洛阳铲也是可以的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一般不用，只在ksh用
<fuhao> 麻烦大家给推荐个进存销管理系统～
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 貌似我zsh里也在用...自己一直不觉得...
<sikao_lfs> 打不开论坛？出什么事情了？
<sikao_lfs> 恩，可以了。国内的打开了，刚刚吓我一跳，国内国外同时打不开。
<sikao_lfs> 还是有问题啊。奇怪了。
<sikao_lfs> 404 Not Found
<_____aaaa> jyfl987,  看这个我突然想起件事,你说,将来人类发达了,造飞船像如今造自行车,人类是不是会进入太空时代
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 还早。。
<Pwnna> 按照现在的可用资金来算
<Pwnna> 还早。。。
<Pwnna> 很可悲啊。。
<_____aaaa> sikao_lfs, 墙了吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不是经常写shell么
<jyfl987> _____aaaa: 不用将来 马上就要进入这种时代了  我看个报道 小行星采矿 一颗价值就上百万亿美元 这种价值 足够掀起当年去新大陆的那种狂潮了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 科技发展很快的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shell脚本和vi/emacs模式没啥关系
<Pwnna> jyfl987: .. 航空航天技术发展速度跟资金有很强的关系
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: B系列shell默认是emacs模式
<Pwnna> 如果明天美国泼$15billion到NASA内。
<Pwnna> 然后每年都给30bil左右
<Pwnna> 20年内就可以肯定可以登陆火星
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我知道 但是现在不是缺资金投入 而是缺投入资金的动力 不过最近 那个dragon飞船跟国际航空站对接 会刺激公众在这块的投资兴趣
<Pwnna> 程序的发展是永远都会比硬件，特别是这种megaproject的速度快
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 就是的
<Pwnna> 我听了太多neil degrasse tyson了呵呵
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 拨钱给nasa没用 就要靠 民用这种搞快  但是国家应该拨钱给基础物理研究 这种投资 公众兴趣不大 只能扔给国家
<Pwnna> jyfl987: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbIZU8cQWXc 有时间看看
<kk> Pwnna,啥网址y YouTube - Neil deGrasse Tyson - We Stopped Dreaming (Episode 1)
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 新材料研究  新能源研究 或者是提高太阳能转换率什么的
<Pwnna> 没意思
<Pwnna> 要有一个很远的目标
<Pwnna> 新材料和新的能源是一个短暂的目标
<Pwnna> 你说，跟哪一个12岁说：“想不想成为一个工程师？你可以提高飞机的效率！”
<Pwnna> 有没有一个会觉得很兴奋？
<Pwnna> 应该说：“想不想成为一个工程师？你可以设计在火星上飞的飞机”
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那是教育界的问题  国家要做的事 是给想搞这块的人提供资金支持嘛
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 教育确实是个问题 我感觉应该恢复古代的学徒制
<Pwnna> 最先进的科技发展是跟教育很有关系的！
<Pwnna> NASA花很多钱在教育上
<Pwnna> 为什么？因为有动力
<Pwnna> 有意义
<jyfl987> 结果呢？
<jyfl987> 结果nasa还不是逐年削减资金
<Pwnna> 对啊
<jyfl987> 你只看到他的行为 却没看到收益 所以他这种行为是错的嘛
<Pwnna> Congress那帮人只能看到脚下的
<jyfl987> 教育不该是你nasa来搞 这也不是你的专长
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 工程师不做研究吧
<Pwnna> 不是
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 哪像orion是工程还是研究呢？
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 北美Engineer地位太低了，电视台整天做广告，要孩子们去做工程师
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 北美engineer地位的确很低
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我觉得那是因为全民都geek化了 所以engineer不稀奇
<Pwnna> 60年代的时候不是这样的
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 比如肥皂剧，生活大爆炸
<Pwnna> 最先进的发展能够创造英雄，比方说登陆火星
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: Howard都能上天了，地位还是很低‘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在贵国  把engineer全能化了 觉得很牛逼 所以舆论上感觉重视点
<Pwnna> 这些人物会变成榜样
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: Howard都能上天了，他的成就很高了，但是他周围都是PhD,
<Pwnna> 看看60-70年代的美国
<Pwnna> scientists, engineer地位很高
<Pwnna> 50年代。。
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 主要是因为印度和中国
<MeaCulpa> 50年代没有印度，中国
<Pwnna> 不是的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 60-70年代那种不理性 没啥  就好像 追求民主 80年代出于激情 没啥意思 现在出于利益 才是真正有意义的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<Pwnna> 50年代是在打仗.
<Pwnna> 冷战，但是一样的
<Pwnna> 战争是什么啊？把这里的能量传到另外的地方
<Pwnna> 这就是为什么物理学家很牛的原因
<MeaCulpa> Obama总统体恤失业民众，去过2户人家，男主人都是电子工程师
<Pwnna> space race..等等都是这个造成的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 所以我觉得最好是 nasa解散 或者 改变职能  不做具体的工程 只搞研究  发射什么的全交给民用去弄
<Pwnna> 但是人们现在却说去外太空是因为我们有探索精神。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 也不见得  看时期
<Pwnna> 完全不是，就是因为在冷战中
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你相不相信。如果中国今天说要在火星上建造一个军事基地，在5年内美国就会登陆火星。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 冷兵器时代 用机械能 讲构造 物理学的受重视  热兵器时代初期  要靠炸药 化学的又开始超过物理学的了 不过后来有新的能量投射思路了  物理学又回归了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不可行的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 中国已经说要建设基地了
<Pwnna> 没有任何一个私人公司会去最远，最危险的地方
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我相信他有啥用 就算他真登陆了 会不会跟苏联被美国搞星球大战一样拖跨呢？
<Pwnna> 这个东西只有国家（人民，税）来做
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 有利益就会去 你太小瞧资本主义了
<Pwnna> 最远，最危险的地方的利益不是明天，后天就能拿到的
<Pwnna> 100年以后有可能
<Pwnna> 登陆火星需要20年的研发和测试
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这只是你的想法 比如我这种人 就觉得20年后可以去小行星大量采矿 如果我手头有钱 可能就投资这块了
<Pwnna> 登陆火星的利益是要到100年后才能够体会到
<Pwnna> 至少
<Pwnna> 恩。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 还有 最近有报告说 木星有个卫星 储水量比地球还大好多倍  不过是固态的 额
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> europa,
<Pwnna> 是saturn
<Pwnna> Titan -> CH4
<Pwnna> Saturn
<kk> Pwnna:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 所以这个可能就支撑移民了 但是 火星登陆看不到什么利益
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 木星这个利益最大 可以去木星表面采集核巨变材料 在那个卫星上生活 这不是挺好的
<Pwnna> 。。是啊。大部分的人都看不到的。去火星会研发出来很多很多的不同的技术。这些技术很有用的。
<Pwnna> 我们现在用的很多技术就是从nasa出来的
<jyfl987> 如果你要去木星 那你就要提前研究可控核聚变了
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 一步一步来
<Pwnna> 先会走，在跑
<Pwnna> 反正我现在就是aerospace engineering..
<Pwnna> 看吧。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那这样的话 得先在月球建立发射基地 因为月球表面也有大量的核聚变用的重氘 而且月球引力小 发射起来浪费的能源少
<Pwnna> 基本上就是怎么打算的。
<Pwnna> 但是基地的费用很高
<Pwnna> 估计发射基地会在GEO或者LEO
<Pwnna> 或者L1, L2
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 所以需要利益驱动 月球唯一能搞的就是 发电 额
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 除了发电 我想不到别的利益
<Pwnna> NEO啊
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ... 明显没有足够在这方面的知识。。
<Pwnna> 可以把你家里所有NASA做过的东西搬走。。
<Pwnna> 估计很难的活下去。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我说月球 你说nasa
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你是frame没切过来把
<Pwnna> NASA, ESA是基本上唯一两个agency能够去火星或者更远的地方
<Pwnna> 现在NASA很麻烦，没钱
<Pwnna> ESA也一样
<Pwnna> 你说去月球、火星，跟说NASA没有太大的区别
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不觉得 今天drango可以去国际空间站 说不定明天就能去月球了 况且 现在根本不需要一定要把人送上去 送机器人上去价格比送人上去低多了
<Pwnna> 不可能的
<Pwnna> 私人公司不会担那种风险
<jyfl987> Pwnna: google还是谁就有个比赛 奖励第一个花100w能把探测器送上月球的项目
<Pwnna> 私人公司是不会做高度危险，低利益的东西
<Pwnna> PrizeX
<Pwnna> 是啊，只不过做一个rover而已
<Pwnna> 这个technology我们已经有了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 私人公司会 控股公司有可能不会 因为看不到利益 股东不干嘛
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 借助软件和通信技术  搞远程控制 + AI
<Pwnna> 远程控制实现不了
<Pwnna> 特别是在月球以外
<Pwnna> lag
<Pwnna> 20 min+
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 把机器人送上月球 如果可以把纳米工厂搬上去更好 就地取材 大规模复制
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我要去吃饭 8
<Pwnna> 纳米技术很麻烦的
<Pwnna> 目前没有人能够制造nanogears, nanoballbearing..等
<Pwnna> 在没有大气层下跟复杂
<yaoms> 科学家？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，一起翘班出去压马路看妹纸吧。 这么好的天气趴办公室太浪费了。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...我好忙啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿末又突然忙起来了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天考试...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，难怪
<hamo> adam8157: 考啥？
<adam8157> hamo: rhce
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你不淡定了...
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<hamo> gfrog: 居然翘班去看妹纸...
<iDracaena> 有什么好的image　hosting推荐的么？还是用dropbox？
<gfrog> hamo: 那应该去干嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 找阿蛋去呗...好基友..
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆啊蛤蟆
<ospider> sublime text 2太好用了
<jyfl987> adam8157: MeaCulpa 用vi也有个不方便的地方 原来 Ctrl+l 的功能现在用什么替换？
<adam8157> jyfl987: c+l是什么功能?
<jyfl987> adam8157: clear
<adam8157> jyfl987: clear 回车
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<zhenbeiju> ubuntu /opt 目录下一般会有什么东西～
<ysyk> :-D
<kk> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju> 我刚才扩展一下 /opt 分区  重启发现/opt 目录下面没有东西
<woju> ubuntu有什么用摄像头的软件？
<woju> cheese不能打开
<zhenbeiju> 只有一个 lost+found
<ysyk> zhenbeiju,一般是大程序
<zhenbeiju> woju, 在商店里面搜索 茄子
<zhenbeiju> ysyk,  我的opt 只看到这个文件，但是在分区管理里面显示被占用了5G
<zhenbeiju> ysyk, 我可以通过lost+found 来找回我的文件吗
<ysyk> 没试过
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<woju> zhenbeiju: 什么？
<zhenbeiju> woju, 一个拍照软件
<zer4tul> zhenbeiju: /opt里面没什么东西，主要是一些第三方软件之类
<zhenbeiju> zer4tul,  我想恢复一下 ，如果可以的话，现在显示用df显示占用了5G是我之前的分区大小，但是我进入以后看不到任何文件
<zhenbeiju> zer4tul,  只有一个 lost+found
<woju> zhenbeiju: 这个不就是cheese吗？
<zhenbeiju> woju, 对不起 不知道英文名～～～。。。。
<woju> zhenbeiju: :(
<jianghu> woju
<woju> jianghu: 老蒋，好久不见！
<jianghu> woju:好久不见
<woju> jianghu: 马上要放暑假了呢，你的好日子到了
<woju> jianghu: 这两天终于能上网了，以前根本不能上网
<jianghu> woju, 是阿
<jianghu> woju：怎么了？
<woju> jianghu: 有人不让我上网
<jianghu> 哦
<jianghu> 这个有人好厉害
<woju> jianghu: 有人说和老师搞好关系通过考试的成为商人，通过抄袭的变成政治家，好好考试的成为教师，我还是觉得当教师好
<woju> jianghu: 怎么厉害？
<jianghu> 这个有人竟然限制人身自由
<MeaCulpa> 好好考试不及格的，变成IT Engineer
<MeaCulpa> <==
<bird2> all: SQLite能一次插入多条数据吗,刚试了下,好像不行,有人知道吗
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你英语怎么学的？
<woju> jianghu: 我11年一年都不能上网
<MeaCulpa> woju: 和老外对骂
<jianghu> 哦，我20岁之前从来没上过网
<woju> MeaCulpa: 大学生的标志之一就是英语水平
<woju> jianghu: 我是17岁
<MeaCulpa> woju: 不是吧，我小学时候就和老外比吃肉
<jianghu> MeaCulpa, 你也在fedora-zh里阿
<MeaCulpa> woju: 魔都高中和大学基本不教英语的新东西了
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 对
<jianghu> fedora好用？
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 只用过RH2, FC3, FC4
<woju> MeaCulpa: 以前高中老师和大学英语老师有时候也厉害不到哪里去，不过学习气氛是离开学校过后很难得的。很多老师都是自己自学再教给学生，现在应该博士当教师多了，水平应该不错
<MeaCulpa> woju: 大学老师根本不学习教育学，根本不会教人
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我国
<woju> MeaCulpa: 会指导人就行了
 * woju 推荐一首歌，http://ting.baidu.com/song/262394
<jianghu> MeaCulpa, 我在用F17
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 祝好运
<jianghu> MeaCulpa, 嘿嘿
<woju> jianghu: 我只用过redhat7.3,8.0,9.0
<hamo> adam8157: 别忘了帮我问啊...
<MeaCulpa> 矮油，招商银行的网银连synergy都能抓出来
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我还是只问问
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我还是只问问ryang好了... 我又不是manager...
<hamo> adam8157: 额...好吧好吧...
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 我在f-zh是随时准备喷的
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔
<huntxu> gfrog: 少年蛙好
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我都被ban出來了 TAT
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :)
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: f-zh说话的人少
<jianghu> MeaCulpa, 喷什么
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: f-zh大概都是用Linux make a living, 而不是用linux living的人居多
<huntxu> jianghu: 可噴點太多
<gfrog> huntxu: 熟悉assert语句嘛？ 我看文档肿末说只有__debug__为真的时候才会执行这个语句
<jianghu> huntxu, 喷喷看
<huntxu> gfrog: python麽
<gfrog> huntxu: __debug__难道一直为真？
<gfrog> huntxu: 系啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我自己经常定义__DEBUG__...原来小写是保留字？没有第三方包？
<huntxu> gfrog: python -c "print __debug__"
<huntxu> gfrog: True
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 是保留的，__开头 __结尾的都是保留的。 嘛第三方包？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我自己代码里常常写点__XXX__
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，看到了。。 the built-in variable __debug__ is True under normal circumstances, False when optimization is requested (command line option -O)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: __XX__只代表internal吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这行为真诡异。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 啥情况？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 偶尔码字的，奔放
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 反正记得哪篇PEP里说了不准用这种格式。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩
<huntxu> gfrog: 我2.7.3
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: pep从没看过~~
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，那我就当这玩意一直是True了。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 奔放的人儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你不用log?
<MeaCulpa> python的logger还行的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嘛log？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有log，有Exception，某些时候也加assert
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:     logger = logging.getLogger('')
<MeaCulpa>     logger.setLevel(logging.DEBUG)
<adam8157> hamo: 正在问嘛
<huntxu> gfrog: python文檔有變量介紹麽
<hamo> MeaCulpa: logging是个内置类？
<gfrog> huntxu: 木有注意过
<MeaCulpa> hamo: yes
<adam8157> hamo: g还有联系没
<huntxu> gfrog: perldoc -v "__debug__"
<huntxu> 可以這樣就好了 = =
<gfrog> hamo: python自带的一个module
<MeaCulpa> hamo: logger('')是个singleton的，一个解释器只有一个
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...他们等我毕了业给我打电话
<adam8157> hamo: 你啥时候毕业
 * MeaCulpa 发现自己居然在说设计模式的忽悠术语...
<hamo> adam8157: 下月15号
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<gfrog> huntxu: you want this? pydoc "__debug__"
<hamo> adam8157: 哥还是学生啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: 出來的是bool的幫助少年...
<gfrog> huntxu: //摊手， python总这样。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: perldoc -v是內置變量的解釋...
<adam8157> hamo: ryang说那个职位不是他招的
<adam8157> hamo: 怀疑是wangcong招的
<MeaCulpa> pydoc .... 全面rst了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最近要多向你请教了，我被要求作automation
<gfrog> huntxu: pydoc对module的文档解析还算靠谱，对built-in variant介绍的一塌糊涂。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 领导看我每天在rxvt里，就问我干啥呢，我说我码字呢....结果 。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我只会aotutest啊 @_@
<woju> MeaCulpa: rxvt被gnome-terminal取代了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我是反对automation的，我喜欢往目标机器塞东西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒怎麽關注過，tutor都沒看完，也照樣寫 =.=
<hamo> adam8157: 额...他俩居然都没联系..
 * gfrog 继续开工。 服了upstream的大叔们，一个patch折腾三天了。
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你最後不會發現那是虛假信息吧
<woju> hamo: 百度是不是放弃百度知道了？我是百度知道忠实用户
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哎... 非我所愿... Enterprise大概都喜欢远程搞，瘦客户。我偏偏喜欢往目标机器赛东西，连switch也不放过，能写脚本就扔上去
<hamo> huntxu: 啥信息？
<hamo> woju: 放弃，没听说啊...为啥这么说？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸太高端了，俺搞不懂哇。。
<woju> hamo: 色情广告很多时间都消除不了，人越来越少了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: twist库知道不
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 听过木用过。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那就叫高端...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说狂复杂，而且有点反人类。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你居然往switch塞腳本 = =
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 这要求不高嘛，lol
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 只要switch有文件系统
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也写脚本对付过switch。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 如果没有，我宁可foo;bar
<gfrog> huntxu: 建1000个vlan之类的。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<huntxu> gfrog: swtich支持的vlan數是不是拿來嚇人的...
<huntxu> 口都沒有那麽多...
 * MeaCulpa 网络小白
<gfrog> huntxu: 有trunk嘛。
<gfrog> huntxu: vlan数（vlan ID）有RFC的，不是说多少就是多少。 其他交换机打了一个12345的tag，到了这边交换机认不出来就二儿了。
<woju> 谷歌的那个眼镜要是能当手机的显示器就好了
<MeaCulpa> apple 那个激光键盘不错
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 剛纔升級完，差點鏈接不到網絡T T
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 后来我用ISO引导将NM覆盖进去，，
<adam8157> gfrog: rhel6怎么装在xen里 也需要kernel-xen的内核?
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺不懂xen啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜是。
<woju> MeaCulpa: 激光键盘不好找准按钮
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 俺也不懂
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁懂啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 找茉莉
<adam8157> gfrog: ok 多谢
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog: 您回来啦？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 恩，我也觉得，但是尝试了一下，总比ipad自己的舒服
<gfrog> adam8157: yw
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<gfrog> roylez: 肿末叫我回来了。。。
 * gfrog_working 好吧，是因为忘记改名字嘛。。
<woju> MeaCulpa: 像ipad我觉得还是用一个手指打字快些
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 發現 f17的中文話比之前的版本好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 發現 f17的中文化比之前的版本好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我对fedora无爱啊, 只不过因为好多工作用的东西只提供yum repo而已
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, - - ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 而且我不用gnome
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 而且我用en_US.UTF-8
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 所以啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 也可以用KDE,, i3 .. ru ..
<zer4tul> adam8157: 那你用的啥？
<adam8157> zer4tul: awesome...
<woju> 未来比笔记本小，比手机大的有键盘的本子应该有前途
<caoxiaomin> 请教一个问题，我下了一个谷歌浏览器的DEB文件，在命令行模式下用DPKG －I ＊。DEB执行完以后没有任何的反应是怎么回事
<caoxiaomin> HELLO ，EVERYBODY 。
<caoxiaomin> 我不会ENGLISH
<iGnome> 都不返回提示符？
<adam8157> iGnome: 你个捣乱的
<iGnome> 没有任何的反应 <-
<iGnome> 蛋蛋，你年轻，说不定就是这样
<iGnome> 世界千奇百怪的事情，都有。
<adam8157> iGnome: lol
<caoxiaomin> root@debian:/home/caoxiaomin/下载# dpkg -i *.deb
<caoxiaomin> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 135432 个文件和目录。)
<caoxiaomin> 正预备替换 google-chrome-stable 19.0.1084.52-r138391 (使用 google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb) ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在解压缩将用于更替的包文件 google-chrome-stable ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在设置 google-chrome-stable (19.0.1084.52-r138391) ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在处理用于 desktop-file-utils 的触发器...
<kk> caoxiaomin:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGnome> nnnd 有这么多提示啊。咋能说没有任何的反应。
<iGnome> 既然有正常的提示，交给蛋蛋处理。
<caoxiaomin> 为什么老K我
<caoxiaomin> root@debian:/home/caoxiaomin/下载# dpkg -i *.deb
<caoxiaomin> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 135432 个文件和目录。)
<caoxiaomin> 正预备替换 google-chrome-stable 19.0.1084.52-r138391 (使用 google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb) ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在解压缩将用于更替的包文件 google-chrome-stable ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在设置 google-chrome-stable (19.0.1084.52-r138391) ...
<caoxiaomin> 正在处理用于 desktop-file-utils 的触发器...
<iGnome> oops
<iGnome> 居然欺负小白。破kk
<adam8157> gfrog_working:  怎么看虚拟机的ip?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: @@
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 这问题太具有哲学性了。。 你准备从哪个角度看？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: beaker中的guest 桥接主机 获取了个10的地址 怎么看
<gfrog_working> adam8157: kvm的话，从host那端是看不到guest有哪些ip的，据说xen倒是可以
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中文在vim里textwidth支持么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我这里貌似不行
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: set formatoptions+=mM
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yummy!
<AlmondShell> 请问: jar打包的安装程序怎么安装？系统是ubuntu12，刚装了java 1.7
<stock-cn> 最近有啥好玩的软件吗
<byzantium> 问一下 shell 怎么设置当前工作目录啊
<Cherrot> byzantium: cd ?
<byzantium> 那么 我在设置完之后再返回回来呀
<Cherrot> byzantium: 先保存 pwd 然后恢复？
<stock-cn`> 国产行货如何装google play?
<byzantium> 我cmake的时候要  cmake /home/........  它生成的文件都产生到我的当前目录
<byzantium> 再make 就找不到Makefile
<byzantium> 麻烦 倒过来到过去到
<stock-cn`> 请问谁知道国产行货如何安装使用google play
<huntxu> byzantium: make -f = =
<Kandu> byzantium: (cd / && pwd) && pwd  呢
<stock-cn`> 谁知道三星手机如何才能使用google play
<palomino|working> root了，然后装gms , stock-cn`
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 老大，我现在是已经root了
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 我可以删除系统文件了
<palomino|working> 那就直接装gms呀
<byzantium> :-)  我一会试试 谢谢
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 但不知道gms是怎么一回事？
<palomino|working> google mobile service
<palomino|working> 就是google那一堆服务
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 我是装好了google play，但是提示用google帐号登陆之后，就崩溃了
<palomino|working> 什么帐号阿，gmail阿，日历阿之类的
<palomino|working> 单装不行吧
<Junie> 要翻墙吧。
<palomino|working> 不用
<palomino|working> 装好gms之后就能用
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 那一堆东西不装google play，怎么能下载阿
<Junie> 但是不翻墙用google很蛋疼阿。
<palomino|working> cm网站上有 , stock-cn`
<MaskRay> byzantium: pushd popd
<Junie> 间接性歇菜。
<Cherrot> 有没有加速 github 访问的办法呢？
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: cm网站是哪个阿
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 翻墙我是没问题
<palomino|working> 这个不用翻吧
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 哪里有阿，网上搜索似乎都不是官方的
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 希望有纯爷们
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 我喜欢纯种的google
<palomino|working> 这东西有官方的么...
<palomino|working> 官方的都内置在手机里了
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 有官方网站提供下载么？
<d2sx> github 访问不慢把。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 我搜索了，都不知道哪里下载好哦
<Cherrot> d2sx: 不清楚 我在教育网内克隆版本库只有 十几k的速度
<palomino|working> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ t: Latest Version/Google Apps - CyanogenMod Wiki
<palomino|working> 应该是这个
<d2sx> Cherrot: 我这里速度还行。虽然也不算太快。。。
<Cherrot> d2sx: 联通电信也好不到哪去吧？
<Cherrot> hamo: 求加速github访问的办法
<hamo> Cherrot: 加速？
<Cherrot> hamo: 克隆一个版本库太慢了，10几k的速度。。
<hamo> Cherrot: 那没辙...
<Cherrot> hamo: 给个思路么。。
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 找个快的主机，clone完了打包拷回来。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 那我现在是要下载这个吗  20120317: Download; Mirror1
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 是要下载20120317这个版本吗
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 嗯 看来找个快点的SSH应该能缓解一下
<palomino|working> 看你手机的版本吧 , stock-cn`
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 其实我用github还没遇到特别慢的状况。
<palomino|working> 4.0.x的就这个 , stock-cn`
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 记得以前教育网访问还很快的。现在超奇怪，上传飞快，克隆版本库时却死慢
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 上传走ssh，clone的时候大概是没加密的。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 我的是2.3.4版本，要下载哪个？
<palomino|working> 那大概是第二个吧，我不确定
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 哦
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 你是咋看第一个是4.0的？
<palomino|working> 文件名里有ics呀 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 而且cm9就是基于4.0.x的嘛 , stock-cn`
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: ics是啥
<palomino|working> ...... , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> ice cream sandwich
<palomino|working> 4.0的代号
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 你是说，下载后知道应该是哪个版本吗
<byzantium> shell
<palomino|working> 我是说，下载之前应该知道是哪个版本
<byzantium> 的注释是？？？
<palomino|working> 不是#么? , byzantium
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 第二个小很多！！
<iGnome> 破马的解释，很好很好。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 然后怎么安装
<byzantium> palomino|working, ^_^
<palomino|working> 从recovery里刷进去
<iGnome> 破马，找点好玩的来
 * palomino|working 玩 ee
<palomino|working> 好好玩！
<iGnome> 拍下破马的屁股
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 就是把这个包放到sd卡根目录，然后进recovery模式？
<iGnome> 啥机器，就刷4.0
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 是吗
<palomino|working> 对 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 你刷recovery了么
<iGnome> 看样子就没。
<stock-cn`> iGnome: 是三星的s5670，内存很小。我用了小米后才觉得google play 好阿，一定要用原版软件
<palomino|working> s5670?_?
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 上次还在recovery模式里装了个update.zip
<iGnome> 先查查，能刷不哦。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 对
<palomino|working> 对，你先查查吧
<stock-cn`> iGnome: 不知道咋查询阿
<palomino|working> 不一定有合用的recovery
<iGnome> 乱查。
<iGnome> 这没规则的
<iGnome> 那play商店，经常卡死卡死的
<stock-cn`> iGnome: 你是说还要再安装一个recovery的软件吗
<stock-cn`> iGnome: 我在小米里用很爽阿
<iGnome> 你都小米了。已经湿身了的。
<palomino|working> 貌似能刷哦 , stock-cn`
<iGnome> 不需要recovery了
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 哪里有说明吗
<stock-cn`> iGnome: 不需要吗
<iGnome> 你被玷污了，自己都不知道。
<iGnome> lol
<palomino|working> http://bbs.hiapk.com/thread-2890405-1-1.html , stock-cn`
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ ti: 【Recovery】三星S5670最新recovery V5.0.2.7 (新增官方Recovery及5.0.2.7卡刷包)_三星 Galaxy Fit S5670_安卓网_安卓论坛-中国最大Android手机交流社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<palomino|working> 另外我记得
<palomino|working> 可以通过装那个rom manager来刷recovery
<palomino|working> 但我没这么干过哦。。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 那我就按照刚才你给网址做，可以吗
<palomino|working> 我不能保证阿-_- , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 你最好多看看帖子 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 这个贴不正好在s5670分论坛里么 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 多看看 , stock-cn`
<iGnome> 一旦变砖，记得天天来呼唤破马哥。
<palomino|working> =_=
<iGnome> 买烟去
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 真变砖头，我就拿三星店里去刷
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 不知道这机子有没有nvflash刷的包
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 怎么还有官方的recovery
<palomino|working> 不知
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 直接装GMS里的apk包，是否也行？
<huntxu> adam8157: 跪了
<huntxu> adam8157: 剛發現centos6.2用的git是兩年前的1.7.1 ...
<palomino|working> 额。。 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 好像也行，但不是安装它 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 是复制到哪儿 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 具体怎么做你得google了 , stock-cn`
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 好
<iGnome> Sorry! We did something wrong. Try sending your Tweet again in a minute.
<iGnome> ten
<adam8157> huntxu: 于是呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 不覺得年代有點久遠麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 两年而已嘛
<MaskRay> adam8157: 考完后玩玩这个吧：http://usesthis.com/ 抓取名人们的“And what software?”，看看别人都用些什么
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y The Setup
<adam8157> MaskRay: 不错
<bluek> 有人看过五号特工组第一部吗？给个地址，百度影音的除外，我用不了。
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 还是不行阿，下载下来的软件都安装不了
<palomino|working> 我说了那些不是安装的呀... , stock-cn`
<bluek> 百度影音真是流氓中的极品哇
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 似乎真没这方面的帖子哦
<palomino|working> http://lenovo.zol.com.cn/175/1763_1749522.html , stock-cn`
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y 【原创】｛另类方法｝安装GMS谷歌服务包（需ROOT)-联想A668t论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<palomino|working> 随便一搜就... , stock-cn`
<bluek> 我推断它买断了很多电影的播放权，导致很多网站都没有别的播放方式，只能用百度影音。
<palomino|working> http://bbs.gfan.com/mobile/android-3763392-1-1.html?extra=page%3D1%26amp%3Bfilter%3Dtype%26amp%3Btypeid%3D3 , stock-cn`
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ ti: 本人测试过GMS 能用 很简单！ 好东西大家分享！ - MOTO Droid X ME811 论坛 - 机锋论坛 机锋论坛_安卓android手机论坛_游戏软件下载_安卓市场rom刷机交流平台
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 老大，搜索也要你这样有水平的人设置准确的关键词阿
<palomino|working> >_<
<palomino|working> 你参考一下吧... , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 不过注意那个权限问题哦
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 手机里权限修改还真不知道用哪个
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: linux好用多了
<palomino|working> 拿那个root explorer
<palomino|working> 或者es文件管理器之类的都行
<palomino|working> 或者装个terminal
<palomino|working> 或者用adb连到手机上改，都可以的
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 好，装terminal
<MaskRay> adam8157: 自己写了http://paste.lugons.org/show/1592/。看来xpath还是很不熟练
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: gms包加压后，文件夹不需要改名字吧？
<bluek> 哈哈哈，好爽
<palomino|working> 我不知道哦 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 我没那样安装过 , stock-cn`
<bluek> 发了一个贴子
<bluek> 估计你们看不到。我cp过来哈
<bluek> 1、您买断了很多电影的播放权，让某些电影只能用百度影音播放，包括网页格式的。如：五号特工组第一部。
<bluek> 2、您下载的电影只能用您播放！而您的软件怎么样广大用户很清楚
<bluek> 3、想要大批的用户并不是您这样子的，您是微软的走狗吧？微软给你棒子吃了？把我们这些linux用户封杀在外？您为什么就不能出一个for linux的出来？
<bluek> 注：删此贴者死全家！烂鸡巴，老婆被人搞！
<bluek> 再注：居然发个贴子还要申核！怕自由论？你个挨c欠k没屁眼找抽的婊子，看到此贴不通过者直接出门被车撞死！
<kk> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 下载附件并解压（文件夹内10个文件），我这里都只有2个文件夹
<palomino|working> 那我就不知道了，你继续google吧.. , stock-cn`
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 本身就有”/system/app"文件夹
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么制作ROM么?
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么制作Android ROM么?
<stock-cn`> palomino|working: 其实就是把GMS里的apk包都复制到/system/app下，并且修改权限，对吗
<palomino|working> 按第一个贴的意思是 , stock-cn`
<palomino|working> 但是第二个贴里还得干别的 , stock-cn`
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 文件夹修改成三读一写权限命令是怎么样的
<palomino|working> 跟linux一样呀
<palomino|working> chmod 644
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这样的终端能获取root权限不
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 比linux麻烦
<palomino|working> 能阿
<palomino|working> 先开终端
<palomino|working> 然后su
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 密码呢
<palomino|working> 没有阿
<stock-cn> palomino|working: su chmod app 644  是这样吗
<stock-cn> app是/system下的文件夹，我已经进入了/system
<palomino|working> 不对呀。。。
<stock-cn> 怎么
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 那要怎么，我现在/system下
<palomino|working> 要chmod的是app下的那些apk不是么
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 先要app能写阿
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我还不能复制过去，复制一次又恢复了鸳鸯
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我现在要把app改成能写的权限
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 老大，命令要是什么样的阿
<palomino|working> 不是那事儿吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 那要怎么搞阿
<palomino|working> 我记得/system是只读挂载的
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 那怎么才能复制文件进去阿
<palomino|working> 重新挂载成rw的试试
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 打开"RE管理器“将”/system/app"文件夹权限改为”读/写“。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 帖子不就是这个意思吗
<palomino|working> 那你就 '打开"RE管理器“将”/system/app"文件夹权限改为”读/写“。' 好了。。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 改了没用，仍然不能写入
<palomino|working> <palomino|working> 重新挂载成rw的试试
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 挂载不懂阿
<palomino|working> 唉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还么下班？
<palomino|working> 那你还是刷recovery然后刷zip吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 你就告诉我命令吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: /system文件夹
<palomino|working> 我不确定是不是阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 我看 cm提供的刷机bootloader 还有图形界面的 他们从哪里搞来的那些厂家的驱动的？
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 刷我没数据线了，刚才包都是邮件下载进去的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是都早早就_away的么
<palomino|working> 不知道呢。现在都支持触摸了 , jyfl987
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 不能直接chmod修改app权限吗
<palomino|working> 我不知道，因为我没这么做过 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 你问我我也没法确切回答你阿 , stock-cn
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 你怎么能不支持
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 你怎么能不知到 没天理啊
<palomino|working> ..... , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 我又不是刷机狂。。 , jyfl987
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忙呢
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 我要呼叫主席代表月亮消灭你
<palomino|working> 主席正在忙着消灭月亮呢，哪有时间理我呀
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有啥忙的 最近又没大补丁
<adam8157> jyfl987: 正在处理接近40个patch中
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我还以为你忙着吃零食  开会  面人呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 下午是吃零食打台球面试来着...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个 你还说忙
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 你就告诉我挂载命令吧，大不了重启手机又继续能用的，不怕
<palomino|working> 你有es文件管理器么 , stock-cn
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在忙啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 看到青蛙也没说话了
<hamo> jyfl987: 丫们就是平时不干活玩，然后人家都不干了他猛干... cc adam8157 gfrog_working lol
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我有RE文件管理器，启动的时候明明说了获取了root权限了，复制也可以进行，但是，复制之后，app里面仍然没有新的文件
 * hamo lol
<jyfl987> hamo: 这是很讨好的办法
<gfrog_working> hamo: hahh?
<palomino|working> 获得root权限跟remount是俩地方 , stock-cn
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 复制做了无用功
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 文件管理器能remount吗
 * gfrog fan time.
<palomino|working> es可以 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> re我没用过 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 应该也可以吧，我猜
<palomino|working> 你找找选项
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 名字就叫es文件管理器吗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 正在装ES文件浏览器
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 应该是这名字吧
<mraandtux> 新帖——建议开放牢骚抱怨版：http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=376367
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ t: 建议开放牢骚抱怨版（后面还有内容） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 有好多es文件浏览器和管理器，不知道装那个了
<palomino|working> 就一个。。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 安装包多大的那个
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 没注意过
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 你没有google市场-_-
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我就是用不了google市场阿，老大！！！！！
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 装是装好了，但是google play提示用google账户登陆后就退出了
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我所做的一切就是为了能装google play上的软件阿
<stock-cn> palomino|working:
<palomino|working> 要么你研究研究re吧
<palomino|working> 或者在终端里mount -o remount,rw /system
<palomino|working> 我不确定有效不
<palomino|working> 记得先su
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 直接在命令前加su还是，先su
<palomino|working> 先su
<palomino|working> 你不是会linux嘛- -
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 现在linux用了版本多了，都混乱了
<palomino|working> 再多版本su用法也没变吧。。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 有些sudo 了
<palomino|working> sudo跟su是俩命令呀
<stardiviner> adam8157: 亚当 你sed或者awk熟悉吗?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 一般
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我有个sed的正则,应该会的,关于group 引用的, http://pastebin.com/huPEE47C
<adam8157> stardiviner: 我下班了 改天再说
<stardiviner> adam8157: 恩
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 提示命令不对阿
<palomino|working> 那可能是没有mount吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: usage: mount [-r][-w][-o options] [-type] device directory
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席, 请教一个简单的sed group 正则, 这里是文件,说明也在里面了, 我具体的不清楚,但是写个个大概. 求改正: http://pastebin.com/huPEE47C
<palomino|working> 恩...俩参数 , stardiviner
<palomino|working> 恩...俩参数 , stock-cn
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是说命令用法不对吧
<palomino|working> 那你自己找找是哪个分区mount到system吧 , stock-cn
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 哪里可以找到阿
<palomino|working> 不知道呀
<palomino|working> 有fdisk么
<palomino|working> 直接mount有输出么
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 直接mount输出太多了
<palomino|working> 从里面找/system
<jackey> stock-cn:你是mount什么啊
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 直接输入mount
<woju> formspring这么和谐的网站也被封了
<mofaph`> stardiviner: sed 's|\(\[[^]]\+]\)|[\1]|' filename
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 那个\+ 是啥意思?
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 要去掉 | 左右的空格的
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 终于找到了
<stock-cn> /dev/st112 /system rfs ro,relatime,vfat 等等
<stock-cn> palomino|working:
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> o
<mofaph`> stardiviner: \+ 在 sed 其他正则表示 + 的意思
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是不是/dev/st112
<palomino|working> rfs是哪个文件系统阿O_O
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 你能改进下么? 去掉 例子里 | 左右的空格
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 分两次运行 sed 行不行？第一次使用sed编程[[]]的形式，第二次去掉[[]]里面的空格
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 啥意思
<palomino|working> ä½ å°±mount -o remount,rw /dev/st112 /system
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 没问题
<palomino|working> 应该就可以了
<palomino|working> 额。。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 命令是成功了
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 然后直接用命令 #cp /sdcard/google/*.*  /system/app
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是这样吗
<palomino|working> 试试吧
<mofaph`> stardiviner: [[]]里面一定会出现“|”吗？
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 是的
<mofaph`> stardiviner: sed 's/ *| */|/' filename # 这个是第二个命令
<stardiviner> mofaph`: thanks, 我刚才在vim下用s替换才想到也可以这样的, 谢了
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 两个命令都应该加上“-i”选项哦
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 不用客气
<stardiviner> mofaph`: mofaph` 为啥要加-i -i不是backup么? 还是ignorecase?
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 你应该知道sed默认是不会修改文件的内容的吧？
<jackey> set -o vi 是什么样一种情况
<mofaph`> jackey: 在bash中，我知道是使用vi的按键形式
<jackey> mofaph:恩,与vi一样的操作形式吗
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 我才刚学, -i 就能写入到原文件吗?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 竟然提示  /mnt/Google/*.*  /system/app not found
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 你刚才不成功的原因，是因为使用了“.*”，它是优先匹配的
<palomino|working> ?_? , stock-cn
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 不加后缀的话可以，加了后缀的话，比如“-i.bak”就表示要备份了
<mofaph`> stardiviner: 你可以看看 info sed，里面的关于sed是如何工作的有很详细的介绍
<stardiviner> mofaph`: 原来如此, 恩
<palomino|working> 那你ls /system/app 还能有东西么
<stardiviner> mofaph`: ok
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 刚才路径有错，现在是提示cp:not found
<palomino|working> o
<palomino|working> 没有cp
<palomino|working> 试试 busybox cp
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 命令是成了
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我看看有没有了
<palomino|working> 恩
<palomino|working> 注意权限
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 死机娥
<palomino|working> ..........
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 死机了，重启看看
<palomino|working> 你干啥了死机。。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 刚才复制过去就死机了
<palomino|working> .........
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 复制是成功的
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 大不了再修改权限好了
<palomino|working> 那贴上可说权限不对启动不了哦..
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 机子还是能启动吧
<palomino|working> 试试吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 软件似乎都装上了，看看能不能用，哈哈哈
<palomino|working> :o
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 都复制进去了
<palomino|working> and?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 为啥要busybox
<palomino|working> 因为rom里带了个busybox吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 修改权限是这样吗  chmod 466 /system/app/*.*
<ofan> palomino|working: 超长名字君
<palomino|working> nonono , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 644 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> ...... , ofan
<palomino|working> 我只是普通的palomino在工作而已 , ofan
<ofan> stock-cn: nb.. 改466
<stock-cn> palomino|working: chmod 644 /system/app/*.*
<palomino|working> 你先看看别的是644么。。 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 别把别的改错了
<ofan> stock-cn: 自己权限还没别人的高
<palomino|working> 这目录里面还有目录么 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 目录得有x权限
<stock-cn> palomino|working:   ls -l 查询吗
<palomino|working> 是呀
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 为啥cp就要加busybox
<palomino|working> 不光是cp
<palomino|working> 好多命令都得通过busybox
<ofan> stock-cn: 因为busybox帅
<stock-cn> ofan: 别开玩笑了，人家都急死了快
<ofan> stock-cn: 刚才还在 哈哈哈
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jackey> 字符模式下如何看chm啊
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 别的都是这样的  -rw-r--r-- root    root
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 你确定没有子目录是吧
<stock-cn> 绝对没有
<palomino|working> ok
<palomino|working> 那就chmod吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 都是apkhouzhui
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 都是apk后缀
<ofan> jackey: cat | base64
<ofan> jackey: cat a.chm | base64
<palomino|working> chmod完了检查一下 , stock-cn
<jackey> ofan:在啊,好久不见了,呵呵.
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是chmod 644
<ofan> jackey: 好久？
<jackey> 我好久没来了.
<ofan> 貌似没见过这个nick
<ofan> stock-cn: 你也新来的吧
<stock-cn> chmod 644 /system/app/*.*      是吗
<palomino|working> 是
<palomino|working> 其实*就行。。
<jackey> ofan:晕,我不是新来的.
<stock-cn> ofan: 我最近一两年被逼着用linux的
<jackey> 还记得有个名字叫yiluxiangbei02不.
<ofan> jackey: 不记得
<jackey> ofan:那我就是新来的吧.
<stock-cn> jackey: 记得
<jackey> stock-cn:呵呵
<zer4tul> stardiviner: 你要做什么？build的话，developers.android.com有文档
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 有些google可以用了，有些可能版本过低。万分感谢了
<palomino|working> 哦，没事
<palomino|working> 你可以找找也许有新版的
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 新版的也这样复制进去就行吧
<palomino|working> 我估计阿
<stardiviner> zer4tul: 我就是想自己试试自己制作一个ROM,想很多生产厂商不是也在定制ROM么,所以想玩玩 上面那个网址有吗?
<palomino|working> 用marketenabler伪装一下运营商然后从google play装就行
<palomino|working> 纯属猜测
<stock-cn> palomino|working: marketenabler在一般安卓市场有下载不
<zer4tul> stardiviner: 有
<stardiviner> zer4tul: thanks
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 谢谢
<ofan> jackey: 这里说
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 呃……URI错了，developer.android.com
<palomino|working> market-enabler.googlecode.com , stock-cn
<jackey> ofan:这样成了base64编码怎么看呢.
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这个网址是啥意思
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 输入到浏览器吗
<ofan> jackey: console下没法看
<palomino|working> marketenabler的网站阿.. , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 下载下来安装
<jackey> ofan:恩恩,公司的ubuntu server不准装窗口管理器.郁闷
<zer4tul> stardiviner: 可以看看这里http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<kk> zer4tul ⇪ t: Initializing a Build Environment | Android Open Source
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 三星真会折腾，搞这么些东西阻止用google play
<palomino|working> 不是三星的问题吧。。
<palomino|working> 行货都没有
<jackey> gmbox命令行版有没有,同时有没有类似的软件啊.
<stock-cn> palomino|working: google play里面怎么没有google talk？
<palomino|working> 有吧?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 装了marketenabler，似乎google play 还是打不开哦
<palomino|working> ?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: marketenabler已经装好了
<palomino|working> 装没用
<palomino|working> 运行
<palomino|working> 你自己google吧
<palomino|working> 我得走了
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 谢谢了，拜拜
<palomino|working> byebye
<Lavande> 求救。。。。。我的網站首頁被黑了
<Lavande> www.5dimn.com
<Lavande> 但是日誌頁面可以正常訪問，問題是我找不到那個黑客留下的頁面的index.html
<soiamso> Lavande: 什么服务器？
<Lavande> soiamso: 衡天的主機，跑的是cent os
<soiamso> Lavande: cent os 不是有 selinux 的吗?
<Lavande> soiamso: 我只能從cpanel控制呃。。但是找不到那個作怪的index.html，不知道是怎麼實現的。。。
<soiamso> Lavande: apache ?
<Lavande> soiamso: 原來wp的index.php還健在。。
<Lavande> soiamso: 是地
<soiamso> Lavande: 看看apache的配置？
<soiamso> Lavande: wordpress 主机的意思就是给你一个 php环境？
<Lavande> soiamso: /home里給了我一個目錄，可以ftp傳文件，也可以在cpanel設置一些東西，但是不能ssh鏈接
<stardiviner> http://superuser.com/questions/430522/how-to-substitude-in-multiple-lines-between-and-with-sed-or-awk
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y regex - how to substitude in multiple lines between {{{ and }}} with sed or awk - Super User
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙，早啊
<savr> hi
<savr> nihow
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<savr> where is recommended to purchase .cn?
<soiamso> savr: never by .cn
<savr> :O
<soiamso> savr: it is a trap
<orangesea> 怎么在
<orangesea> 怎么在ubuntu上管理手机啊
<Freebuilder> 广东电信现行的 DNS 是多少
<mmfei-h> 大家好
<stock-cn`> imadper: 在吗
<kk> mmfei-h, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<mmfei-h> tar 压缩一个tempdir文件夹下面的所有内容   打开文件夹后发现第一层是tempdir文件夹，请问 可以让生成的tar文件中没有tempdir，只有tempdir下移层的东西呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..現在用廣府聯通。。 不清楚電信的
<mmfei-h> CyrusYzGTt ^^
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei-h§ 夢菲MM ，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<mmfei-h> ....
<mmfei-h> :-)
<imadper> stock-cn`: 恩, 在
<mmfei-h> tar 压缩一个文件夹tmp 。得到tmp.tar.gz  里面只有一个文件夹tmp 进入后才是tmp文件夹的内容
<mmfei-h> 请问有没有方法可以去掉tmp ， 让tmp.tar.gz 只包含tmp文件夹的内容呢？
<Cherrot> 目前有p2p软件使用CAN协议吗？
<hoxily> mmfei-h: tar -zxf /tmp/tmp.tgz tmp/* 行不行？
<hoxily> mmfei-h: tar -zcf /tmp/tmp.tgz tmp/* 行不行？
<mmfei-h> 我试试
<mmfei-h> thx hoxily
<freeayu1> 正则表达里面中括号到底真正作用是什么 啊
<mmfei-h> 分组
<mmfei-h> /(a)/    这个可以通过\1获得a
<hoxily> mmfei-h: 如果tmp目录含有奇异的字母开头的文件或者文件夹，可能不会被包含进去。
<mmfei-h> 好。。。hoxily ..我测试一下
<hoxily> mmfei-h: bash 对 * 的展开应该是有限制的。如果tmp目录下，文件或者目录数量太多也有可能会失败。
<soiamso> mmfei-h: 配合 find
<mmfei-h> hoxily , 你的方法无效。 还是感谢。！
<hoxily> mmfei-h: (⊙o⊙)…
<mmfei-h> soiamso , find /tmp > tar -cvzf tmp.tar.gz ?
<soiamso> mmfei-h: 估计不行find 的输出 有问题
<mmfei-h> find附带了文件夹名称的。。。估计还是一样
<mmfei-h> 恩额呢
<mugebjg> ofan: 美国的话费太贵了
<mugebjg> ofan: 就是电子产品便宜
<Cherrot> mugebjg: 美国不是还可以用google voice 嘛
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 需要有美国电话号码
<Cherrot> mugebjg: 哦 这样子啊
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 说的就是移动网络贵
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 你用手机上网 至少50刀 一个月
<Cherrot> mugebjg: 那wifi是不是很普遍？
 * Cherrot 50刀  我去
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 没有wifi的地方呢？
<Cherrot> mugebjg: :D  我几乎没用过手机上网，国内那网速太浪费时间了
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 我就是用来上gtalk和飞信
<Cherrot> mugebjg: 这都能产生50刀的费用…… 好吓人
<freeayu1> 正则表达式中  [.*] 跟 .＊ 有什么区别了
<Cherrot> freeayu1: 分组用？
<freeayu1> Cherrot 应该不是吧
<mugebjg> Cherrot: 50刀是包月
<Cherrot> freeayu1: 那就不知道了 :)
<soiamso> freeayu1: [] 只匹配一个字符？
<freeayu1> soiamso 匹配任意字符
<soiamso> freeayu1: 任意一个字符？
<freeayu1> sorry, 是任意多个
<Cherrot> freeayu1: http://regexpal.com/ 如果加中括号就一个也不匹配，为什么？
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y Regex Tester
<freeayu1> Cherrot 是啊，
<stardiviner> 有谁来回答下这个? http://superuser.com/questions/430522/how-to-substitude-in-multiple-lines-between-and-with-sed-or-awk
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y regex - how to substitude in multiple lines between {{{ and }}} with sed or awk - Super User
<mmfei-h> [.*] 的.*不用转义吗？
<binker> 都在忙什么阿
<binker> 静悄悄的
<_____aaaa> freeayu1, 加中括号表示反相匹配,
<samson> binker: 搞科研
<_____aaaa> freeayu1, 是正则表达式么
<binker> 还不如卖茶叶蛋呢
<binker> sam
<samson> binker: 好伤心啊....
<samson> binker: 居然这么说人家....
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> N年前就有这般说法了
<binker> N=32这样子吧
<samson> binker: ....
<binker> 改革开放的时候就流行这句了
<binker> 流行下海捞
<Kandu> hoxily: 配合 sh 对 * 的展开出问题。貌似是忘记加 -- 让 getopt 不当作参数处理的问题?
<binker> 把笔记本电脑当成台式机用
<binker> 配一个超大的显示屏幕
<binker> 和无线键盘鼠标
<samson> ???
<binker> 嗯这样子舒服一点阿
<binker> 屏幕大多了
<Kandu> mmfei-h: 这样可以不 (cd tmp/ && tar -zc -- $(find)) > tmp.tgz
<mmfei-h> Kandu谢谢
<mmfei-h> 已经搞定
<mmfei-h> cd dir ; tar -cvzf a.tar.gz *
<mmfei-h> 当初不知到那根经错了。。就是不想进入目录
<mmfei-h> 其实进入目录，一切都解决了！
<mmfei-h> 谢谢各位！
<zhenbeiju> kk, 你是机器人吗
<Cherrot> 郁闷…… SSH公钥验证失败: Public key file doesn't exist
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<kk> zhenbeiju, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<zhenbeiju> Kandu,刚才想打kk的 ，你也在 ：）
<zhenbeiju> kk, 你是机器人吗
<zhenbeiju> kk, 可以和你聊天吗
<kk> zhenbeiju, 我们在这里聊天。  ㍮ 
<zhenbeiju> kk, 好
 * z234234 A Beautiful Mind 太装B了，John Nash有那么牛？为毛不拍Leonhard Euler或S.Ramanujan FRS
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 老大，上次刷原生态安卓系统是您告诉我的吧
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 这个是您告诉我的吧 http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-4823156-1-1.html
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y 三星GT-S5670刷机教程及软件包（刷版本：2.3.7）和（刷版本：2.3.4） - 三星Galaxy S5670论坛(Galaxy Fit S5670论坛) - 安智网 - Powered by Discuz!
<Kandu> zhenbeiju: 0_o
 * z234234 吸血鬼惊情四百年，那么多牛人齐聚一堂，拍了这么个烂片，编剧脑子进水了，
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 绝对不是我 我都没用过android机...
<zhenbeiju> Kandu,  呵呵  很高兴又看到你了
<Kandu> zhenbeiju: 早 XD
 * z234234 本杰明巴顿奇事，这才是真正的好片！！！
 * Kandu 晚安啦 Zzz
 * z234234 Rebecca Hall,这个女人，真是越看越喜欢
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: 这个笑死我了
 * adam8157 答辩老师：我还有最后一个问题。学生：爱过。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 这个搞笑不
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<z234234> roylez: Wed May 30 22:10:43 2012 ?
<adam8157> roylez: 答辩老师：我还有最后一个问题。学生：爱过。
<roylez> adam8157: 不知所谓
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席退化了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Cherrot
<adam8157> roylez: 笨主席
 * Cherrot 终于见到op kick op 了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> alpha080: 你不说我还不知道呢...
<alpha080> adam8157: 后知后觉。。
<roylez> alpha080: 笨蛋真迟钝
<alpha080> 在网页上做功课，chromium 可以通过，firefox 不行。。太阳啊
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席,能不能解这个啊? 关于正则的 http://superuser.com/questions/430522/how-to-substitude-in-multiple-lines-between-and-with-sed-or-awk
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y regex - how to substitude in multiple lines between {{{ and }}} with sed or awk - Super User
<mugebgd> 不能
<mugebgd> gebjgd   mugebjg: Hallo World
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 肛逼好
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 今天老坏怎么没在...
<mugebgd> knownbad: 你什么时候上线了, 之前没找到你...
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 他那里7点42
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 显然还没上线
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 现在每天6点不到就起来了...
<fvw> hi 有人用 eclim吗？
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 天亮的太早
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 勤劳的娃
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 去年去公司的时候, 冬天五点半也要起来来, 赶 6:10 的火车... 那个痛苦..
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 学车 买车
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 买了自行车...
<mugebgd> mugebgd:  你今天放假?
<mugebgd> mugebjg:
<samson-cn> mugebjg: 悲剧的我骑自行车还被交警栏下来过
<mugebgd> mugebjg:  我们连放三周.  BW 州就是爽
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 上班
<mugebjg> mugebgd: 我在米国
<mugebgd> ...
<mugebgd> mugebjg: 我发现我的英语好烂..
<knownbad> mugebgd: 啥？
<mugebgd> knownbad: 嘿
<mugebjg> knownbad: 你用的什么手机合同上网？
<knownbad> 白
<knownbad> 以前用 straighttalk 现在用公司的。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我花了25刀 和60 刀的月付款
<knownbad> 我不太需要高速上网 straighttalk 3g 就可以了。
<roylez> stardiviner: awk '/[{]{3}/,/[}]{3}/ { gsub(xxxxxxx....) }'
<roylez> stardiviner: 应该够了吧
<knownbad> metro wifi 比较普片如在 rural 就比较困难些。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 多少钱？
<mugebjg> knownbad: 你说的那个
<z234234> alpha080: master
<stardiviner> roylez: 在(xxx...)里应用substitude,对吧? ok,谢谢主席
<knownbad> $50/month 预付 <$50.
<mugebjg> knownbad: 好贵
<mugebjg> knownbad: 真tmd的贵
<roylez> stardiviner: regex似乎写得有些问题，不过大意你应该明白了
<knownbad> 咦是 $45/month.　　http://goo.gl/vyeky
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Welcome | Straight Talk
<knownbad> 也有更便宜的但得靠 wifi 。
<stardiviner> roylez: 嗯,
<binker> 据卡巴斯基实验室周一（5月28日）宣布，目前发现一个非常复杂的恶意程序，被用来作为网络武器，以窃取各国的机密信息，此一被命名为Flame程序的精密性与功能超越了其它同类型的间谍程序，而且中东的许多国家已遭受感染
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/11fSU
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y republic wireless - The Mobile Network that Runs on Freedom
<knownbad> mugebjg: 你是哪位？
<mugebjg> knownbad: florida
<mugebjg> knownbad: orlando
<mugebjg> knownbad: 给我你的电话
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我买了个tmobile的号码
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我有unlimited call
<mugebjg> knownbad: 把你家的电话给我就行了
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我天天打给你老婆
 * knownbad 吓出一身冷汗。。。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 为毛？
<knownbad> 我给你这里的同性恋质询专线。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 人家可以给你屁眼疼质询下。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 这里没啥好吃的东西
<knownbad> 你买个 prepaid 就好了。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 天天就是logans 或者urban hibachi
<mugebjg> knownbad: 买的就是prepaid
<knownbad> 没，去 Chinatown.
<mugebjg> knownbad: 上网要60欧
<mugebjg> knownbad: 上哪找chinatown
<knownbad> 不要，就去 starbucks 就好了。
<knownbad> 用 wifi。
<mugebjg> knownbad: starbucks？ 吃什么？
<knownbad> 指的是上网。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我天天要在walgreens那里呆着
<knownbad> 但咖啡也行。
<mugebjg> knownbad: 所以还是手机网路方便
<knownbad> 哦，带个 portable wifi ap?
<binker> 在自己家里上网就的了
<knownbad> 他们应该有插线的。
<binker> 自己煮点咖啡
<mugebjg> knownbad: walgreens限制网络
<binker> 挺好的
<mugebjg> knownbad: 连skype都不能用
<binker> 不是吧
<mugebjg> binker: 我来美国出差
<binker> 晕倒
<binker> 哦
<binker> 那就破解一下
<mugebjg> knownbad: 感觉美国遍地都是傻比
<binker> 无线网络信号
<mugebjg> knownbad: 开车不打灯
<binker> 嘿嘿那个嘿嘿
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/2K7hr
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: portable wifi
<mugebjg> knownbad: bestbuy就是一帮弱智
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> 为什么这样说
<mugebjg> knownbad: 真是服了 这社会还能继续向前发展 真是奇迹
<knownbad> Bestbuy 快被自个搞倒了。
<binker> 为什么不能
<mugebjg> knownbad: 德国都这么觉得
<binker> 就是
<stardiviner> roylez: 啊,主席,我果然还是搞不来啊, 我试图自己google剩余的,但是又找不到好的例子,还是你出马吧
<mugebjg> knownbad: 德国人都这么觉得
<binker> 你们都在围墙外面阿
<binker> 晕倒
<mugebjg> knownbad: 说这里vollidiot比较密集化
<binker> 怪不得半夜了都还在
<knownbad> 自由经济的精神就是不适者淘汰。
<binker> 睡觉去了
<binker> 晚安
<knownbad> Good night.
<alpha080> jquery...
<binker> 嗯
<mugebjg> knownbad: 我现在是完全不适应美国这地方
<mugebjg> knownbad: 度假出差还好 但是常驻真受不了
<knownbad> 但是德国却在救希腊。。。批评归批评
<stardiviner> roylez: 而且很奇怪这个repeat没效果 [{]{3} 这个repeat没效果,是啥问题...
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=376359
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 桥接时 findsmb 无果 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mugebgd>  釆购去,
<mugebgd> 明天又出门玩一整天
<knownbad> 谢谢您。
<knownbad> 这个牛。　　http://goo.gl/Q3692
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Students Under Fire for Ignoring Burning School to Celebrate Graduation
<roylez> stardiviner: 有可能需要转义 [
<mugebgd> lol
<roylez> stardiviner: 你多试试
<knownbad> 大连给力
<mugebgd> 大连大学出名了
<stardiviner> roylez: 我试过了在[]内砖义,但是还是不行,而且[]内不需要转义[的
<stardiviner> roylez: 只能如此
<knownbad> 我还以为是个爆破学校。
<mugebgd> but many students first had the opportunity to use the burning dorm as the background for their graduation photos.
<knownbad> Yeah, who would have chance taking graduation picture with burn school as background.
<knownbad> I'd say those students has the right thinking.
<knownbad> In fact quite fast thinking.
<knownbad> School did its job of training those students.  Make us proud.
<knownbad> And I am not kidding.
<dchxcrow> 还没开始说话？各位
<ffei> :)
<z234234> hi
<kk> z234234, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<dchxcrow> Hi
<z234234> 我ipv4能变成ipv6吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> 六飛
<samson-cn> z234234: 不懂什么意思,通过tunnel可以转化
<samson-cn> z234234: 但是变...
<samson-cn> z234234: 我就是使用的http://tunnelbroker.net/这个网站的免费ipv6 tunnel
<kk> samson-cn,啥网址y Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker
<z234234> samson-cn: 哦
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 六飞？一个男的，五个女的？
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 某ipv4轉ipv6的軟體
<samson-cn> z234234: 一看就不对把,双飞是一个男的两个女的.那六飞应该是六个女的啊....
<z234234> samson-cn: 哦，我数学不好，;)
<samson-cn> z234234: 嘿嘿
<z234234> mugebjg: 撸管哥
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你用风行看电影吗
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 用mldonkey下載，用mplayer 看電影
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 那你那个win7干吗用，白安装了
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 買筆電的時候捆綁銷售的，，
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你给覆盖了？把你的win7?
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 那可是368人民币呀，你给扔了？
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 木有，我留下用來升級bios
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: win7下装啥没，比如快播 迅雷看看 风行
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 對於那些木馬軟體，不想安裝太多
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你搜下lay the favorite的种子，看有了没
<z234234> 现在木有翻墙，不方便去海盗湾
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ ,,不要搜。。 在看小說，等會要去安息了
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§  我也木有翻牆
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你用ml搜下
<z234234> ed2k类的电驴一直不会用，一直transxxxxx
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 木有。。
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 況且，mldonkey只能搜索 ed2k的
<z234234> http://roll.sohu.com/20120530/n344466326.shtml
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 电影《赌城回忆录》发布英国版预告(图)-搜狐滚动
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 我还是去海盗湾看看吧
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 去吧，退朝
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234§ 跪安吧，寡人要安息了
<FrankLv> 我需要rsync Server A /data/apps 下的所有文件 到 Server B 的 /apps 下，貌似有点难搞呢
<ofan> FrankLv: man rsync
<FrankLv> ofan: 唉 其实默认 /data/apps  ServerB:/apps就那么做的
<ofan> rsync -A
<bangwo> list #techs
<FrankLv> 问题是我以前有过 /apps ==>serverB /data/apps 的需求， 用-R /apps serverB:/data/ 一下子反过来想不通了
<bangwo> 大家好
<kk> bangwo, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<dchxcrow> kk,time
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 在干吗？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在干吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在干吗？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 在干吗？
<knownbad> 在干你XX..
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我XX不在
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你个老屁眼
<knownbad> 我屁眼不老。嫩的很。
<knownbad> 全屏的游戏真烂。
<knownbad> 你怎么没去晒太阳？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我来美国的就是晒太阳的？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那美国人民能饶的了我？
<knownbad> 是啊，比基尼在海滩上啊？
<knownbad> 你是白痴还是瞎了？
<mugebjgd> 还不如回家看老婆的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这里太热
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾地方
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 真不如北边舒服
<knownbad> 要不怎么到处比基尼？
<knownbad> 不然你去北极。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 对 到处肥猪
<knownbad> 那没法，一只猪有肥肉也有瘦肉。
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: yo
<knownbad> 羊也是
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/YGU1x
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Layer 8: IT staff, engineers among top 10 toughest jobs to fill in US
<fivesheep_> sounds good
<knownbad> Well, only if you find that good job.
<kk>  06:20
<ofan> 这类文章也就看个心理安慰
<knownbad> 自慰是健康的。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 经验之谈阿
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你现在还需要这样么
<knownbad> 当然需要，得热身。
<knownbad> 热根。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-31
<ofan> ....
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/rsiyI 笑死我了
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Desert Port - Imgur
<kingbo> 早
<AlmondShell> 求助，悲剧的发现dell  vostro 1450d 的本子没声音。。装的是ubuntu12 64位系统
<nadia> 以前装过别的系统么。别的系统没问题就不是硬件的事了。
<samsung__> 大家早啊
<alpha080> 跟 instapaper pocket 这些服务相比有什么优势？感觉差不多啊。
<alpha080> 而且 <a href="http://kan.sohu.com/download" title="下载">下载</a> 页面里面链接还没加上去。。
<samsung__> 请问国航的机子按照这样刷机，是不是就可以装google play了？  http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-4823156-1-1.html
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<samsung__> 请问他们为何要刷2.3.4？三星本来就有这个版本吧  http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-4823156-1-1.html
<samsung__> 是刷的另一个版本吗
<AlmondShell> nadia: 预装的是ubuntu10的，当时正常，但是系统太旧就自己装了12的，搜来搜去找不到驱动，刚发了邮件找dell技术支持了。
<nadia> 应该不是驱动的问题吧。难道新内核剔除了老的驱动。你是什么桌面？gnome3?KDE4.8?还是别的？去网上搜一搜对应声音管理软件。自己折腾一下。
<AlmondShell> nadia: 桌面是gnome的
<samsung__> 用挖煤模式刷机，还没刷完就会自动开机，怎么回事？
<samsung__> 请问，我用进挖煤模式后，用ordin刷机，结果还刚刚开始刷，就自动开机了，是怎么回事？
<zlei_>   用awesome的用户是如何设置默认应用程序的.
<iGnome> zlei_: 默认打开方式？那是fm的事情。不是wm的事情。
<iGnome> 挖煤。谁发明的名词。
<zlei_> iGnome: 那我得装个fm了!但是我在lxdm登陆时有awesoem选择啊
<zlei_> iGnome: 我装了xfce4 ,但是那个会话管理实在是烦啊,完全控制不了.
<iGnome> wm 和 fm，是2 层东西没。
<iGnome> lxdm没转过。非标准的dm？不支持xsession下面的desktop吧。
<AlmondShell> nadia: 问题已解决，在ubuntu软件中心找到了gnome-audio，装了就好了，谢谢你哈
<nadia> 不客气 白白
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> iGnome: 吾神
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<gfrog> roylez: @@
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙眼真大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 东西已经转韵达了，你到时候帮忙签收下
<gfrog> roylez: 那是眼镜。。
<MeaCulpa> o
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计半夜里会给我打电话的
<gfrog> roylez: 看来主席在米帝玩的很happy
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，你到时候可以给他们我手机
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那是一定...
<roylez> gfrog: 不happy，上班的时候想死啊
<gfrog> roylez: 欲仙欲死？
<roylez> gfrog: 只是想死而已
<gfrog> roylez: 那嘛时候欲仙？ lol
<roylez> gfrog: 今天那越南人讲东西的时候睡着了。醒来才猛然发现他讲的是英文
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 越南人不少吧
<huntxu> roylez: 騷年帶個k3回來？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 越南人讲了点啥...
<roylez> gfrog: 我看钢铁苍穹后半部分去了，就不封你了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 工作的东西呗，公鸭嗓子，讲了一天的excel
 * gfrog 今天有个同事离职，从18摸来的，据说又回18摸去了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，excel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那么快？
<roylez> huntxu: 替同事带了个k4
<amosk> gfrog, 被我猜中了
<huntxu> gfrog: 這發展模式和蛤蟆很像
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是忽悠类的？居然有人会回18m...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 出了sales其他人不可能吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊？快嘛？
<amosk> gfrog, 看来RH是培训的地方
<huntxu> roylez: 還要多久回啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥啊啥啊。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 还有一周多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去HK自提了个ipad
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 写咖啡的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你不是已经有一个了么
<huntxu> roylez: k4有啥不同，多少刀？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个是ipad1, 且花屏了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那东西，除了浪费时间，没别的用处了
<roylez> huntxu: 99，触摸屏
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看pdf还是比kindle猛一点
<huntxu> roylez: k3要79？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有人搞了kindle DX啊，看pdf毫无压力
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
<gfrog> huntxu: 骚年，别K4了，还是DX给力
<huntxu> gfrog: dx是嘛
 * gfrog DX绝对的看文档神器啊，秒杀ipad
<huntxu> gfrog: 好貴。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GYWHSQ/ref=famstripe_kkdx
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Amazon.com: Kindle DX, Free 3G, 9.7" E Ink Display, 3G Works Globally: Kindle Store
<gfrog> huntxu: 物有所值的。
<huntxu> gfrog: 原諒窮人吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 前阵子官翻245，俺犹豫了没下手，现在爆后悔。
<Pwnna> fedora17?
<Pwnna> 有意见吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: 245也貴啊...
<huntxu> roylez: 帶多一個好不
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ipad太大，要是有个mini版本还好
<roylez> huntxu: 不好，太晚了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: E Ink没法看文档吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 1600多，很不错了。买10本计算机类的书就这价格了。
<huntxu> roylez: >.<
<roylez> huntxu: 你淘宝吧，差不了多少
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，我也觉得ipad太大太沉
<huntxu> roylez: 帶嘛
<Pwnna> 没人用了f17?
<Pwnna> ...
<huntxu> roylez: 淘寶不能賴帳
<huntxu> roylez: 還有一個星期不是...
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 本尊在用
<huntxu> Pwnna: 出門轉左，#fedora-zh
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 要看啥文档嘛，自己搞搞转个格式神马的还成。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§  3.3.7-1.fc17.x86_64 #1 SMP Mon May 21 22:32:19 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pwnna> huntxu: ... 偏见
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 酥，我live upgrade f17失败了，求帮助。
<Pwnna> ubuntu-cn里好像没几个用ubuntu的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉如何？
<gfrog> Pwnna: 我用ubuntu
<Pwnna> gfrog: 我也是。。但是现在想换了。
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§不就是被#fedora-zh給封印了。。
<gfrog> ERROR You need to update rpm to handle:
<gfrog> rpmlib(X-CheckUnifiedSystemdir) is needed by filesystem-3-2.fc17.x86_64
<gfrog> rpmlib(X-CheckUnifiedSystemdir) is needed by setup-2.8.48-1.fc17.noarch
<Pwnna> 目前在xubuntu11.10
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 见过这错误嘛？
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 這不怪我
<gfrog> Pwnna: 折腾个神马劲
<Pwnna> GNOME3.4能用了吗？。。我现在还在用XFCE, 样子跟GNOME2一样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看图表无能，svg无能
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 木有，估計是rpm 的gpg出問題了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看代码更无能
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 哼哼
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@ 大酥你总搞这些高难度的。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有人在ipad里搞vim...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看代码还凑合。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還可以，速度有點快。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你是全新安装的嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 從f16升級的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我搞了2台f16升级f17，都是这下场。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我还没玩过Android的东西，其他的都玩爆掉过了..
<Pwnna> botbrew有人用吗？
<Pwnna> 我朋友做的
<Pwnna> 很牛啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 安卓。。。 我对这货很失望
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 建議試試先升級 yum update rpm* yum*
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 恩..
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 对yum系统不太熟悉
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，我去试下。
<Pwnna> 基本上只用过debian版的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我跟 adam8157 反應過，， 她木有跟你說麼，
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我没抱有过希望，Google技术实力很一般的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 哦，那你還是用你喜歡的吧
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个问题嘛？ 没说过。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 想赖账？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我被安卓深深的打击了。
<huntxu> roylez: 帶來就不賴了...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉fedora kernel更新快一些
<roylez> huntxu: 您真是不象话呢
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包
<Pwnna> ubuntu上kernel更新太慢
<Pwnna> 目前还在3.0上
<huntxu> roylez: 帶嘛帶嘛，一直想買苦于沒有國際卡...
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 然後 在木有重啓前 用 yum --enablerepo=updates-testing kernel* 升級到f17內核，這是 preupgrade出現問題的關鍵
<roylez> huntxu: 不带
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: google玩概念的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 感覺不快
<huntxu> roylez: 帶嘛 T.T
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 升级了yum跟rpm，还是一样。。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 是吗？
<roylez> huntxu: 都忙死了，下周一还得坐飞机换地方
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Google 聪明人不少，数学家不少，但是工程师不行...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/AOzXw.png
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..額，我是按照 bg.rh.com上的啓用 updates-testing升級一下就解決問題的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ google的工程师不行。。 酥你这么说让我们小公司压力很大啊。。
<huntxu> roylez: 那有時間路過就帶吧，不過帶了通知我一下，gtalk都在 = =
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/vP5s3.jpg
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 为神马要用updates-testing。。。 好奇怪
<roylez> huntxu: 坚决没有
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這個得去問 fedora-admin
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> huntxu: gtalk是啥，我现在用Windows了...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Pidgin行天下
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哎呀，你提醒我了，我去fedora呼叫支援。。。
<huntxu> roylez: windows沒有gtalk麽...
<roylez> huntxu: 我只用sametime
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 欢迎你进入狂装gtk的怪圈
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 gnome3除了支持google帳號。。還支持 windows live和 facebook登錄在線帳號
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Pidgin
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 登不上，不知何解
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 你遇到的問題，就是我上次遇到的，我跟 adam8157提起過
<MeaCulpa> ... 我都是翻了登录
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这样。。。 那我重启了，是不是就没戏了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 办公网的msn有问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没lab
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似那endpoint搞死了很多东西
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯。 所以建義你 yum install kernel-3.3.7-1.fc17 這樣安裝 f17的內核 不要用 kernel-3.3.7-1.fc16的內核
 * gfrog 蛋蛋今天RHCE考试去了，还不在。。。 唉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以色列 ..... http://imgur.com/zipuu
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Only in Israel... - Imgur
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我去试试看。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這是 f16>f17升級出錯的主要原因
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: fedora太不靠谱了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 布拉格路上 http://i.imgur.com/gDEeB.jpg
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 只找到了kernel-3.3.4-5.fc17.x86_64，这个版本ok么？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 是內核升級太快導致的，應該版本相同用 fc16 fc17決定
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，還有 updates-testing 裏的 升級，，要不然，，你就不能上網，，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 洗碗机真慢
<huntxu> roylez: 你還要洗碗？
<roylez> huntxu: 做饭了自然要洗
<huntxu> roylez: 不是住酒店麽...
<huntxu> roylez: 你找到洋妞同居了？
<roylez> huntxu: 酒店的洗碗机
<huntxu> roylez: 現在的酒店還提供廚房啊...
<roylez> huntxu: extended stay这种的
<huntxu> roylez: 這太不符合18m身份了，出差還得自己做飯
<roylez> huntxu: http://imgur.com/eL8eI
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I'm going off the rails on a crazy train! - Imgur
<huntxu> 沒有隨行中西餐廚師各一名
<huntxu> roylez: 天朝高鐵秒殺一切
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上班了让他洗
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席awk怎么把结果直接写入原文件?
<roylez> stardiviner: 不能写原文件
<stardiviner> roylez: 那用其他方法呢? 我需要写回原文件
<stardiviner> roylez: 把awk的结果写回原文件, 用脚本或者其他什么?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: awk不干这个
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: sed可以，但是也会生成临时文件
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你看看这个,http://superuser.com/questions/430522/how-to-substitude-in-multiple-lines-between-and-with-sed-or-awk
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y regex - how to substitude in multiple lines between {{{ and }}} with sed or awk - Super User
<roylez> stardiviner: 临时文件
<stardiviner> roylez: 生成结果到临时文件,然后用临时文件覆盖原文件?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: sed 会有临时文件，ED也可以，但是ED一次会把所有文件内容读进buffer
<roylez> stardiviner: en
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 找大神问问perl, 只有perl喜欢干这种脏活
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: EE ?
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 貌似结果里有一个是perl的,我测试下
<MaskRay> stardiviner: sed -i
<MeaCulpa> 文件不大的话，sed -i, ed, 都安逸
<MeaCulpa> 答案挺好嘛
<stardiviner> 看来sed是比较简单的选择了,用-i,
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 确保当前路径空间足够即可
<MeaCulpa> in-place editing有百害而无一益
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 前两个都可以,但是不能写回原文件,第三个要修改,防止{{{前有空格或者tab
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 当前路径空间? 啥东东? in-place editing 是说awk那个么?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: sed
<MeaCulpa> sed默认tmp文件是当前路径
<MeaCulpa> 我多年前曾跑出过个15G的tmp文件..
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: tmp文件在执行完后会自动删除吧?
<MeaCulpa> 一般用户不会注意到的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: yes
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 这么恐怖....
<MeaCulpa> 不用tmp文件，就得耗内存
<MeaCulpa> 显然文件更考普
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: sed里space或者tab的正则是什么?
<MeaCulpa> \s
<WiiW> 用perl或ruby的 File.seek 和 File.write,  边处理边写入，每次处理2MB，不会占内存。
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 那当然，用C更...
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: gnused 可以\s
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我不知道我的sed是什么版本的,但是好像也可以
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 应该默认是GNU sed版本的
<WiiW> 是的，如果是复杂的正则匹配，C就复杂了。
<WiiW> sed,awk会把整个文件读入内存，如果文件太大就不行了
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 不至于整个读入
<MeaCulpa> 用pl ryby py 当然可以...不是一个重量级的东西
<stardiviner> WiiW: sed和awk不是一行一行读入,处理的么?
<WiiW> stardiviner: 我不确定
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 你找个文件，跑一个简单命令，然后看看内存消耗~~
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 决不会那么原始~~
<stardiviner> WiiW: me too, 我是在看手册的时候看到说是一行一行处理的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 也不至于一行行读入
<WiiW> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3672721-1-1.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: sed超大文件处理20多个G，内存不够用。 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<WiiW> http://biancheng.dnbcw.info/shell/264292.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: awk 处理大文件问题_Shell_电脑编程网
<WiiW> 可能新版本的awk sed 不一样
<MeaCulpa> awk 代码可以改RS, ［行］只是一个相对概念，在管道生成的时候，还没钉死，但是开始读的时候，就定死了
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 耗内存大不代表一下子读完
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 只是不开放接口让你仔细设定buffer大小而已
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: gnu grep这点比较完善
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: awk和sed这样的，要自己实现buffer...
<WiiW> o
<iGnome> roylez: 碰白妞没。老实说。
<WiiW> 白酒+白妞=烧钱
<MeaCulpa> 话说，不做in-place editing, 文件大小只是时间问题而已, 只有in-place editing才会麻烦
<nyfair> 没事干了，有人去隔壁跑团么？
<iGnome> 啥隔壁？辣妹tw？
<iGnome> 色诱岛？
<iGnome> roylez: 咋不说话。
<nyfair> iGnome: 冲绳奴隶岛
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: roylez 睡觉了吧
<iGnome> 睡觉是啥意思？如果是嘿咻。正好起来说下感想。
<iGnome> google translate : 18m' sleep
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 现在那里22:30了吧
<MeaCulpa> 丫估计去看电视了
<iGnome> 懒虫嘛。10点就睡觉。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 感想就是老了 不中用了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 原来 vi模式下的bash 按esc以后还是可以 ctrl + l的
<iGnome> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9542307113
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 酷炫精品 罗技 K750 超薄太阳能供电 优联无线键盘 全国联保现货-淘宝网
<stardiviner> jyfl987: bash 的vi mode 在哪里查看详细手册? man ? info ?
<zydingxiaomei> 有人使用lubuntu吗？
<mofaph> stardiviner: bash的vi mode可以在bash(1)中查看，看READLINE一节。查看具体的命令使用bind命令
<zydingxiaomei> lubuntu的临时目录在哪里？
<stardiviner> mofaph: 怎么直接跳到bash(1) ? 我想看有那些关于vi模式的按键绑定,要怎么做?
<stardiviner> zydingxiaomei: /tmp ?
<mofaph> stardiviner: set -o vi; bind -p
<zydingxiaomei> stardiviner：对
<zydingxiaomei> 就是这个目录名吗？tmp
<mofaph> stardiviner: bash(1)指的是man bash得到的手册，write(2)表示man 2 write得到的手册
<stardiviner> mofaph: 原来如此,thanks
<zydingxiaomei> 如梦方醒，三克斯
<zydingxiaomei> ;-)
<mofaph> stardiviner: 不用客气
<zydingxiaomei> ubuntu下的cad软件哪个好一些，我现在用的是draftsight
<jyfl987> stardiviner: set -o vi
<zydingxiaomei> 开饭
<ofan> jyfl987: 你那项目咋样了，看样有黄了的趋势
<jyfl987> ofan: 倒没黄 只是我英语不过关 又用中文写了 我放在 我的repo里 黄不了
<ofan> ..
<ofan> jyfl987: 没说要用英文啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不是要拿去交作业么
<jyfl987> ofan: https://bitbucket.org/jyf1987/doc/src/bd184e262c08/vm-for-adt-svr
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: jyf1987 / doc / source — Bitbucket
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> ofan: 慢慢来  不要指望一晚上就写出惊世骇俗的文章来
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为这个思路其实跟一个更大的目标是有相通的 我一直在考虑要不要一并把那个大目标也写进来 如果要写进来 还要去做调研 比如google的 zerovm我就要考察下
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 现弄小的
<ofan> jyfl987: 大的最后也要拆成小的
<jyfl987> ofan: 也要认真写啊 我写个博客都要几天的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你还有博客
<ofan> ？
<jyfl987> ofan: 有  搬迁过好多次 最后一个 是好久没写了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我基本不写
<L00NG> 唉，我平均一个月一篇博客。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我主要是工具不好用
<jyfl987> ofan: 我现在的blog是用curl提交博客文章的 但是提交不了附件
<ofan> jyfl987: curl... 蛋疼
<bluek> 太奇怪了
<bluek> 论坛貌似登不了？登陆后两秒钟就自动退出？
<zhanshime-1> bluek:清除cookie就可以了
<bluek> zhanshime-1, 哦哦
<byzantium> d
<byzantium> 怎么中止远端的一个链接呀
<byzantium> 我w的时候看到不少链接
<ofan> jyfl987: 为什么不用github
<zer4tul> ofan: 用github写博客么？
<ofan> zer4tul: 不是
<ofan> 谁熟悉cmake?
<zer4tul> ofan: 呃？
<binker> 静悄悄的
<binker> 都在干嘛你
<binker> 们
<zhanshime-1> 群里有没有有趣的机器人？放出来个
<alogei> iGnome: 怎么设置remote dns?
<zer4tul> alogei: remote dns是啥？
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 火狐？
<zer4tul> alogei: bind的配置么？
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 嗯，
<nyfair> ofan: 我用过
<alogei> zer4tul: 我也不清楚，firefox里有个remote dns,我想chrome也能用上这个功能
<zer4tul> alogei: 飘过……
<alogei> sikao_lfs: remote dns是个啥？用过但不清楚
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 这个可以自己搜索到。是配置里的一个改改就行了。   http://hi.baidu.com/yhzstar/blog/item/3ad628423a658553500ffecd.html
<kk> sikao_lfs,啥网址y 开启火狐浏览器的远程DNS解析_元气屋_百度空间
<nyfair> 隔壁招人跑6级3r团，谁有兴趣？
<namoamitabuddha> subroutine 和 procedure / function 有啥区别？
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 不用火狐，能不能用remote dns
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 让chrome也能用remote dns
<sikao_lfs> alogei:就是说如果你通过代理。不在最近的电信运营商上解析，而是通过代理后去你指定的dns上解析。
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 自己搜索啊。
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为不熟 而且我要搞一些特殊功能 不是github能提供的
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 不知道关键字，
<namoamitabuddha> alogei: http://www.williamlong.info/blog/archives/870.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Chrome和Proxy Switchy支持远程DNS解析-月光微博客
<zer4tul> alogei: 这个啊？switchy就可以
<zer4tul> alogei: 好像现在改名叫switchy sharp了
<alogei> zer4tul: 哦，还有其它的方法吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 那东西是不是只支持 gnome, kde 的
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 我刚自己搜索了一下，好像是默认就是远程的。
<byNcz> fedora 17发布了 有用过的没？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: subroutine指子程序
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 如果抛开浏览器，我想让别的软件也用上remote dns,改系统的什么地方
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 不是啊，我用的fvwm
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 用它一点问题没有
<zer4tul> alogei: proxychains
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 这个。。。。我也不清楚啊，反正关键是有污染，远程主要是国内走加密通道，然后直接访问国外的dns避开污染啊。这得看你使用的是什么软件啊。
<zer4tul> alogei: 装上之后在proxychains.conf里打开proxy_dns就可以了
<zer4tul> alogei: 启动软件通过proxychains foo 启动
<alogei> zer4tul: 我找找
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 用google那个dns也不行?
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 可以用，但是你必须保证在国内走网络时是加密状态。
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 问题的关键还是的避开国内的dns污染。
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 那能设置让网络为加密吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 和 C 的 function 有啥很大区别？
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 这是你和你找到的代理服务器之间的事。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: asm里叫subroute,因为没有函数，没有堆栈操作，传参数等，function/procedure是state based语言有的
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 感觉好深奥啊，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 co-routine 呢
<xuhoudao> 有朋友用过kvm没？
<sikao_lfs> alogei: 简单的法子是，这里有卖vps或者是免费空间的，你一喊，肯定有人找你，然后你们私聊吧，这里说多了会威胁这个频道的生存。
<nyfair> xuhoudao: 这里人人都在用
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: co-routine是协程，两个并行运行的过程
<nyfair> xuhoudao: 键盘显示器鼠标，嗯嗯
<alogei> sikao_lfs: ...ofan都在这里卖一年了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦？在 taocp 时代就有 multi-thread 了？
<xuhoudao> 太好了，我正在部署KVM，现在guest os 到host 的端口映射没有找到思路。有朋友了解么？
<alogei> sikao_lfs: 看错了，ofan卖的是vpn...
<nyfair> 口怜的ofan
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: multi-thread是co-routine的os实现
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，改天再看看。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这些理论的东西，lisp时代都基本成熟了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: taocp 是 196x
<ofan> palomino|working: 用不用mac编译？
<palomino|working> 恩? , ofan
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 发现程序流程图在汇编里面貌似非常必要。
<palomino|working> 只编译过给ios用的 , ofan
<ofan> nnnd 链接的时候为毛找不到symbol
<palomino|working> i have no idea ~_~
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 把vim里写的东西弄进word真是麻烦
<ofan> 你们都gcc 多少
<xuhoudao> kvm guest os 的端口映射有人会吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 理解汇编不方便啊
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 先生成 pdf
<ofan> 4.8有没有问题
<nyfair> ofan: 我用clang我自豪
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ...去...
<byNcz> 直接用openoffice 啊
<byNcz> 4.6
<ofan> nyfair: 现在就用llvm+clang
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 生成 pdf 又不难
<ofan> 自己编译的说找不到symbol 擦
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我要到word里写东西
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 记得 office 2007 还是 2010 支持 import pdf 的？
<nyfair> 一切g开头的软件都是渣渣啊
<xuhoudao> 没人鸟我么？
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 你的端口映射太高端了
<xuhoudao> 表这样呀
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 没信心搞那个
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: http://www.grindeq.com/index.php?p=latex2word
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Converting Microsoft Word to LaTeX, LaTeX to Word, MathType to Equation
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: vim->markdown->html->word
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 曲線救國...
<nyfair> 正在用office2010的表示不支持，得装第三方插件
<xuhoudao> huntxu 我只想把guest os 的ssh 端口开放出来而已
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: latex -> word; pdf 太困难。
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 橋接還是？
<xuhoudao> huntxu 是的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我是rst党徒
<xuhoudao> 有参考资料链接没？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 导入html...试试看
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 橋接還能有什麽問題，都同一段了啊...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: rst -> tex 也没很大问题。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 知道，但是没心思弄word了，手动弄算了
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 你想把guest的端口直接映射到host的端口上
<xuhoudao> huntxu 两个网卡，一张公网，一张内网.
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: rst->html很成熟了
<xuhoudao> huntxu 正解
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 哦
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 內網連啥公網連啥？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 其实我关心 latex -> ... 因为我一直用 latex
<xuhoudao> huntxu 内网是同一个host之间的guest os 相互通讯，公网IP用来对外提供服务。
<xuhoudao> huntxu 现在想通过公网IP来连接guest os的服务。
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 那張內網網卡連誰？
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 根本沒線在上面麽？
<xuhoudao> huntxu 服务器群的内网交换机。
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 端口映射是用 iptables 么
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 那現在你的guest有個內網ip，host有公網ip對不？
<xuhoudao> huntxu 对头
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 那顯然是要nat的啊... = =
<alogei> zer4tul: 修改/etc/proxychains.conf ?
<xuhoudao> namoamitabuddha 不是一个概念
<xuhoudao> huntxu 别呀，nat 我看资料企业应用，性能没有桥接好呀
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: REDIRECT 吧
<madper> huntxu: 我刚来, 什么情况? 他要两个不在一起的内网相连? udp打洞?
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 不同的好伐...
<xuhoudao> namoamitabuddha> 求资料
<xuhoudao> huntxu ？
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 除非你把guest橋接到公網的網卡上
<xuhoudao> huntxu 可以的。
<xuhoudao> huntxu 然后呢？
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 不然你得用nat，由host把來自公網端口的轉發到guest
<nyfair> obs挂了...
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Port forwarding for iptables (DMZ)
<alogei> nyfair: 你怎么解决DNS污染的问题的？
<xuhoudao> namoamitabuddha 谢了，我看下。
<nyfair> alogei: 我不喝甜豆腐脑
<huntxu> madper: guest橋接內網，host有一公網網卡，求將guest的ssh端口映射到公網上
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 还有一个 SO 上的 Q/A
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9845527/iptables-port-forwarding
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: linux - IPTables port forwarding - Stack Overflow
<huntxu> madper: 這不是果斷nat麽 = =
<alogei> nyfair: 我不喝豆腐脑，
<madper> huntxu: 走nat不是很果断吗?
<nyfair> alogei: 少年你没明白我的意思
<madper> huntxu: 为什么走桥接... nat直接加一条静态的nat表项就可以额了
<alogei> nyfair: 大妈，没明白
<huntxu> madper: no，橋接是內網的
<madper> huntxu: 然后如果需要外网访问, 就设置成完全锥形
<nyfair> alogei: 就是说我不是南方系，没兴趣翻墙
<xuhoudao> huntxu 好吧。我愚钝，问题简化一下，只有一个公网IP，guest 桥接这个IP，如何做端口映射
<madper> huntxu: 桥接是为了让guest连上内网?
<huntxu> madper: 唔，他的原本環境是這樣
<xuhoudao> madper 桥接只是因为他比nat快
<madper> xuhoudao: 静态nat很快的...
<xuhoudao> Networking for your KVM including default NAT. NAT is only recommended for small setup or desktops. I strongly suggest you use bridged based networking for performance.
<madper> xuhoudao: 动态nat或者natp比较慢, 但是也感觉不出来速度差异吧
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<madper> xuhoudao: 那就走静态nat吧, 反正就那么几条nat表项, 不会感觉出慢的..
<namoamitabuddha> 大家字典从哪里下的
<xuhoudao> madper nat 我同样要遇到端口映射的问题
<namoamitabuddha> goldendict
<xuhoudao> madper 我的guest 是要对外提供服务的，例如db,web
<madper> xuhoudao: 你有几个公网ip?
<xuhoudao> 1
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 那几个 iptables 的文章是端口映射的么？
<madper> xuhoudao: natp, 全圆锥形, 妥妥的
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: port forwarding 我看上去好像是，但是自己没搞过，不知道。
<huntxu> madper: 大俠，弱問一下全圓錐型是啥
<madper> huntxu: 胡须哥.... 全圆锥形才能让外网访问他呀
<xuhoudao> namoamitabuddha 不好意思，还没看。忙着问呢
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: babylon字典
<huntxu> madper: 沒明白，球解釋
<xuhoudao> madper “全圆锥形”啥玩意
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 你看下那个 SO 上的 Q/A 简洁明了
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 收费的吧
<madper> huntxu: 全圆锥就是, a在nat后面, 如果a是全圆锥的nat, 那么外网的b可以直接访问a, 通过nat映射之后的端口
<xuhoudao> madper 我用vmware server 做端口映射好做，但是kvm就是搞不了。to:namoamitabuddha OK。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 字典不收费
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我下不到
<madper> huntxu: 如果是地址圆锥, 那么就需要a先访问b之后, b才可以访问a
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 他网上有 free-dic 但点进去就变成下载 exe 文件了
<huntxu> madper: 嚓，這術語...
<madper> huntxu: 如果是端口圆锥, 就是a必须访问b的xx端口, 然后b也只能通过xx端口访问a
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=108486384
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 超全的babylon字典_字典吧_百度贴吧
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: VMware 你怎么做的
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 那侵犯版权的
<xuhoudao> namoatitabuddha nat模式 set /ety/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.cnfg
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 那算了
<madper> huntxu: 胡须哥怎么翻译full cone nat 的?
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 有道云字典
<huntxu> madper: 結局是不是dnat，走prerouting... = =
<xuhoudao> 我看材料了，有其他朋友有方法的请me 我。
<madper> huntxu: dnat? dnat特指有地址池的那种吧?
<madper> huntxu: 应该是natp
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: kvm 我没搞过，好像比较复杂的。我用 vbox 应该是 guest OS 连接到 host OS 形成局域网的，那样在 host OS 上设置一个 port forwarding 就行，和真实机子应该没区别。不过我是推测的，没有搞过。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 说实话，我觉得goldendict功能很烂啊
<madper> huntxu: 他只有一个公网地址, 池不池的都是瞎扯, 端口多路复用是唯一的方法, 在nat里面
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 没有其他字典
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: stardict 很久没更新，而且那个写的人 Huzheng 看了一部分简历觉得也不是很正气的人。
<madper> namoamitabuddha: 作者不是失踪了吗? 肯定不会更新了...
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 我试用过一段时间，感觉查纯拉丁文还好，设计到东方文字就烂到家了
<nyfair> 涉及
<namoamitabuddha> madper: 找到了
<madper> namoamitabuddha: .... 好吧... 我 out了...
<huntxu> madper: 那不是直接把公網網卡某端口收到的包直接往guest os裏的某端口扔麽
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 你说 goldendict?
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 不能检索中文？
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 而且我觉得这源代码写的很丑陋
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 那你用啥的
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 可以，但判断起来很扭曲
<madper> huntxu: 对, 但是dnat是同端口, 动态分配ip, natp才是出去换成单一的公网ip, 但是端口随机
<xuhoudao> namoamitabuddha 稍微看了你给的材料。是用iptables 直接转发到guest os 的端口是吧。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 网易有道
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 应该是
 * gfrog 我了个去，还全圆锥。。。 cisco的概念玩死人啊。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 其实也不怎么好，没法自己弄字典
<xuhoudao> madper 你的端口多路复用，我搞不明白呀。
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙你也看不懂，太好了
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 没 linux 的吧
<madper> gfrog: 哥好不容易会这么个名词, 还被你吐嘈~~~
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 手机版，linux我没装字典
<gfrog> huntxu: 那段英文？ 没细看。
<namoamitabuddha> xuhoudao: 指定端口进行 forwarding
<xuhoudao> 如果是【 那不是直接把公網網卡某端口收到的包直接往guest os裏的某端口扔麽】实现方法是否也是iptable forwarding
<gfrog> madper: cisco的nat概念本来就是转着圈不说明白话，本来挺简单的概念。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: stardict怎么样？我没用过
<madper> xuhoudao: 就是, 你的内网ip是10.0.0.1:1234, nat主机是222.223.2.1  那你出去之后就变成了 222.223.2.1:62000
<madper> gfrog: 恩, 比如网真...
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我也没用多久，以前用的都是侵犯版权的字典。
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: stardict 吸引人的就是他支持正则表达式搜索
<xuhoudao> madper 哦，那没关系。我实践下。不过我一直以为kvm跟vmware server 一样配置config即可。没料到要用iptables 瞎找了一天的资料。
 * gfrog 用juniper的叫法，那个里外都能访问的叫神马来着。。。 囧，又忘了。
<madper> gfrog: 求解释:  http://imagebin.org/214547
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: ...这个有必要么？通配符就够了啦
<nyfair> 还能少打几个字母
<huntxu> madper: 少年那個端口隨機是誰隨機的？
<madper> gfrog: juniper... 高端玩家呀, gforg哥, 以后叫你高玩哥好了
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: goldendict 支持通配符么？
<madper> huntxu: 是nat服务随机的, 然后记录在他的nat表里
<gfrog> madper: 这是啥？ kernel-qe的状况俺不熟。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 不支持，所以一点都不好
<madper> gfrog: rhel的内核测, 跟kernel qe看来不是一个东西诶..
<gfrog> madper: 有幸搞过几天juniper，烦死他们家命令行了。
<huntxu> ma
<madper> gfrog: 高玩哥!
<gfrog> madper: 我不是kernel-qe
<nyfair> gfrog: 高玩哥!
 * gfrog 擦！
<huntxu> madper: 嚓，那更不對啊，人一開始是要開guest的ssh能從外網連啊...難道還要猜隨機到哪個端口去？
<madper> nyfair: 小心, 别不小心打错别字...
<xuhoudao> madper 对外的端口随机? 求资料链接，以免我误解。
<xuhoudao> huntxu 正解呀。
<madper> huntxu: 我一开始说的是静态nat...
<gfrog> huntxu: 想从外往里访问老实开DNAT就是。
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我现在用 wordnet，免费 dic，连音标都没。
<madper> huntxu: 后来也不知道讨论到什么了, 就变成natp了, 我肯定是被你带跑了~~ 吼吼~
<huntxu> madper: 本來就是dnat，非得繞那麽遠 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 内外都要访问就再加条SNAT
<madper> huntxu: 他就一个ip, 如何dnat?
<nyfair> madper: 我向来洁身自好，输入法不会出卖我的
<madper> gfrog: 正解!
<madper> nyfair: 恩, 厉害~
<debianer> madper: 告诉你一个好消息
 * madper 高玩哥正解~
<madper> debianer: 啥?
<debianer> madper: 我刷了正版的cm7
<madper> debianer: 哪个股票要涨了?
<madper> debianer: cm7是什么?
<debianer> madper: 你是imadper吗
<madper> debianer: 恩, 是
 * gfrog_working 继续抠腚。
<xuhoudao> 各位大侠，我愚钝，能否就问题给个参考链接。又是snat dnat natp...范围广了些。
<huntxu> madper: 內網ip，host加路由 吼吼
<madper> huntxu: 他走natp没关系, 只要加一条静态nat表项在里面就行了.
<debianer> 终于老手机三星s5670刷成了原生态android了
<madper> debianer: 我是imadper, 但是还是不知道cm7是什么... 不仅不知道cm7是什么, cm1-6我都不知道..
<debianer> 现在正高兴着呢
<huntxu> madper: 你妹，natp連wiki page都沒，cisco家的概念
<madper> hu
<madper> huntxu: 但是使用超级广泛!!! 等我给你找他的wiki
<xuhoudao> huntxu 概念太多了。压力大呀
<madper> huntxu: 现在的学校/公司用的都是natp吧
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 听他瞎掰，那叫napt， http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAPT
<kk> gfrog_working ⇪ ti: NAPT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<debianer> 请问，在recovery模式装GSM包，是否需要双wipe?
<madper> .... 呃, 这回囧了....
<gfrog_working> huntxu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Address_and_Port_Translation
<kk> gfrog_working ⇪ t: Network address translation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<madper> gfrog_working: 膜拜高玩哥~
<huntxu> ... = =
 * gfrog_working natp，怎么展开这四个缩写？
<madper> gfrog_working: 高玩哥...
 * gfrog_working 好吧，这篇wiki一定是抄的cisco手册，命令行例子都上来了。。
<namoamitabuddha> http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y GoldenDict | Dictionaries
<namoamitabuddha> YOU USE ANY LINKS POSTED HERE SOLELY ON YOUR OWN RISK
<namoamitabuddha> 说明那上面都是盗版咯？
<huntxu> Once an internal address (iAddr:iPort) is mapped to an external address (eAddr:ePort), any packets from iAddr:iPort will be sent through eAddr:ePort.
<huntxu> 這不就結了麽 = =
<ofan> -j8
<madper> huntxu: iAddr2:iPort2 ===> eAddr:ePort2
<nyfair> -j8
<huntxu> madper: 去，我手動設定映射的port
<madper> huntxu: 你总不能全都手动吧?
<madper> huntxu: 你随便开一个需要联网的软件, 你都要设置一个? 他们的本地端口都是随机的, 怎么设置
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 有免费的字典么？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我觉得你看这个wiki也白看，linux的nat概念/实现跟他完全两码事
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: wordnet
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: m-w.com 是 online free
<huntxu> madper: 嚓，那需要被連且有固定本地端口的呢，幫我隨機到哪去怎麽看 = =
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 大部分都是online free的吧
<gfrog_working> huntxu: madper 而且linux可以直接用网卡上的地址做转发，不需要像某些设备一样必须有一个地址池
<madper> huntxu: 可以让多数的软件都随机出去, 只设定需要设置的那个软件的端口绑定
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: gnome自带的那个呢？
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 我说 webster
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 而且linux可以直接用网卡上的地址做转发，我覺得這個是關鍵...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: iptables
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 不了解你想干嘛，总之别拿cisco的玩意套linux，完全两码事。
<madper> gfrog_working: 网卡上的地址做转发, 然后走dnat?
<madper> gfrog_working: 如果nat后面有两台机器, 地址不同, 都走1234端口, 那dnat不就出现地址不够了?
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 不是我想幹嘛 = =
<gfrog_working> madper: 那是你配置问题，linux允许这么做。
<madper> gf
<madper> gfrog_working: 恩, 明白了
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 怪不得我一直不理解 madper 說的是啥...
<madper> huntxu: ... ...
 * huntxu 繼續看HFSC...
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 阿當還沒考完試麽
<iGnome> 啥色片？ huntxu
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 这里有字典，应该都是违法的
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/zh_CN/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y zh_CN 简体中文词典
 * gfrog_working 一直不能理解的是linux竟然允许多块网卡同时配置一个子网里的ip，这在网络设备上简直无法理解。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 早着呢，他今天估计回不来了。今天下午还有水果吃，没蛋蛋抢了我可以多吃些，哈哈。
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 这里的gpl是什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 哪里 gpl
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 走奇數地址用一塊，走偶數地址用一塊，gateway輪著用
<nyfair> GPL, 4.5M, 57510 words
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: ??
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你怎么理解的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: failover的干活
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 虚拟化的干活
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@ 那得用iproute配好了才行。
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 刚发现
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 但这明显侵权的
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: 字典软件我肯定更相信东方人写的
<ofan> gfrog_working: 同样的ip?
<gfrog_working> ofan: 同一个子网的ip
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 最好是查纸制字典
<debianer> ofan: recovery装gms服务包，是否需要wipe?
<ofan> debianer: 不懂
<gfrog_working> ofan: 例如eth0上192.168.1.1/24和eth1上192.168.1.2/24
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我的power机器有3块网卡，两块版载网卡，后者有4物理口32个逻辑口，这些都算物理卡
<debianer> palomino|working: 老大
<debianer> palomino|working: 终于装好了CM7
<ofan> gfrog_working: 奥 为啥不可以？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 问你个问题
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 然后内？ 配了一个子网的ip做failover？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵厂卖的刀片服务器 都多大？ 我想知道具体的规格
<nyfair> 大大们，最近有什么游戏玩么？
<gfrog_working> ofan: 不太理解有啥场景需要这样设置。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不是啊，机器里都装了分区，分配给别人用啊
<ofan> gfrog_working: 服务器嘛
<ofan> 多网卡的比较多
<debianer> palomino|working: 有配套的GSM包，是zip格式的，在recovery模式下是否需要先双wipe？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你说的是blade server还是chassis
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不知道
<palomino|working> 装gms不用吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 服务器，还是装服务器的框
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 虚拟化？ 这是另一麻事，ip实际分到guest里去了，也不存在一个os上有同一个子网的多个ip
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 说的是服务器
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你说的是一个os多个ip,很正产嘎
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 应用场景内？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: failover...虚拟机带内nat
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 还有那操蛋的Oracle RAC之类
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 答案呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 答案很多，我只是在看哪些是不机密的...
<ofan> ip只是个ip协议里的，只要mac不一样就行
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: failover的时候不是一个ip在网卡之间来回切就够了嘛，用得着一个网卡一个IP嘛？ 换了IP网络连接照样全断啊，跟没failover有啥差别。。
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 汗，goldendict 的音标还乱码
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/Redbooks.nsf/RedbookAbstracts/sg247523.html?Open
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y IBM Redbooks | IBM BladeCenter Products and Technology
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: nat啊。。。 这个不太熟悉。。 iptables只能用网卡上的地址嘛？ 没法设个地址段给它用？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我最熟悉的一款，高9.65寸，宽1.14寸，深度17.55寸，重9.6lbs
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是机箱还是一个单独的刀片？
<xhh> 有人关注这个 IDE 吗? http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ibdknox/light-table
<kk> xhh,啥网址y Light Table by Chris Granger — Kickstarter
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 美国大兵可以背负14个这个，再加一个chassis
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 刀片
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你确定有9寸这么高？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 确定
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: made by foxconn
<MeaCulpa> 工作环境温度5-40摄氏度
<MeaCulpa> 湿度5-85%
<debianer> palomino|working: 老大，在吗
<jyfl987> http://www.inpai.com.cn/doc/hard/174260.htm  MeaCulpa 你看看dell这个  是不是x86的一个单独的刀片小多了
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 戴尔开地盘 推出ARM架构Copper服务器_硬派网_INPAI.COM.CN
<MeaCulpa> 最高海拔4k米
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我只玩POWER Blade
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: x86, AMD, Cell的不玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你比较下 是不是dell这个小多了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 18M blade卖的很差
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在推新品了，google IBM project troy
<nyfair> debianer: 老大在隔壁陪妹子跑团呢，刚才叫你们去都不去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 多大？ 几块钱？
<xuhoudao> madper 如果没有独立IP，用桥接是否没有意义？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知...自己去网站查
<debianer> nyfair: 你用过recovery模式吗
<debianer> nyfair: 都是过来人了，能理解，:-)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你在18摸不兼容推销？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不
<madper> xuhoudao: 谁没有独立ip?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 挫
<madper> xuhoudao: 主机? 还是kvm出的虚拟机?
<xuhoudao> madper guest os.
<xuhoudao> madper 桥接后，在网络上，guest 和 host  是同一个级别了吧。
<madper> xuhoudao: 不懂桥接..
<madper> xuhoudao: 只是用过, 没了解原理
<xuhoudao> madper o.
<xuhoudao> madper 你架过kvm么？
<madper> xuhoudao: 桥接是rarp那里的东西?
<madper> xuhoudao: 没, kvm是 gfrog_working 的菜
<xuhoudao> madper rarp?不了。
<aloge> madper: 你用过proxychains吗
<madper> aloge: 闻所未闻
<xuhoudao> madper 嗯。我gfrog_working 跑了么？
<aloge> madper: 那你怎么解决dns污染的
<madper> xuhoudao: 我不知道, 估计在喝着可乐, 然后吃着苹果, 嚼着脆脆鲨
<madper> xuhoudao: gfrog_working 很腐败的
<xuhoudao> gfrog_working 有在没？http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Networking
<kk> xuhoudao,啥网址y QEMU/Networking - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<madper> aloge: 为什么要解决dns污染? 解决dns污染可以考虑弄成tcp的, rfc上有介绍
<xuhoudao> @kk 解决我的问题的。但是我没搞明白。
<xuhoudao> madper 哈。这样呀。我是这个irc的新人。
<aloge> madper: 能给个链接或链接吗
<aloge> madper: 关键字
<madper> aloge: 等我去查一下
<xuhoudao> madper 其实我自己也在吃仙草蜜。:)
<madper> xuhoudao: 一会儿我去买烧仙草
<binker> 买奶茶
<madper> aloge:
<madper> aloge: rfc5966
<madper> aloge: 为了翻墙?
<aloge> madper: 嗯
<madper> aloge: dns污染解决了, 你也出不去... 乖乖买个ssh/vpn多好.
<aloge> madper: 有ssh,
<madper> aloge: 那就走ssh呗
<madper> aloge: gfw又不是只污染dns
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> ./
<aloge> madper: 走ssh,有dns污染，还是出不去
<MaskRay> resolv.conf 选 127.0.0.1，配置 unbound 监听 port 53
<MeaCulpa> dns 走ssh啊
<madper> aloge: dns也走ssh, 看谁能给你污染
<aloge> MeaCulpa: 哦，我是菜鸟，谢谢
<debianer> palomino|working: recovery安装谷歌GMS包，需要wipe吗？
<aloge> MaskRay: unbound是一个软件吗？需要下载？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用 iptables 去限制 UDP lookup?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 让 unbound 做 dns cache，顺便选择 tcp
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不错，ubuntu 是用 resolvconf 那不支持 tcp
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: dnsmasq
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice3.5问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376456 libreoffice3.5问题，为什么在网页中把文档（包含图片）复制到writer，图片全部不显示？？？？ win7系统传过来的Word文档中带有图片，用libreoffice打开会出现文档已经损坏的问题。Word文档在win7中时可 …
<aloge> MeaCulpa: dns走ssh除了unbound还有别的方法吗
<MeaCulpa> aloge: 自己架，host写死...
<MeaCulpa> 计算机学报是啥玩意儿，中科院计算所的？连个tex模版都没，网页还是乱码..
<MeaCulpa> 就这货还是国内学术泰斗？
<aloge> MeaCulpa: 不会。。。好复杂。。。
<aloge> dns欺骗，谁教教呀
<iGnome> dns那。就fx的remote_dns吧。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 居然刷host？
<iGnome> 明天6.1，居然放假。
<aloge> iGnome: chrome有没remote dns
<iGnome> 那是，其他浏览器都没。
<iGnome> 系统级别的实现，不会搞。
<aloge> iGnome: seamonkey有
 * gfrog_working 吃货们果然都去考试了。 lol
<iGnome> 海猴子啊。
<iGnome> 不用那货
<iGnome> 嘎嘛。你们明天放假不
<aloge> iGnome: mask哥刚才说可以resolv.conf unbound
<iGnome> MaskRay: .?
<iGnome> 只知道dns跑udp。其他不会了。
<aloge> iGnome: 现在在用proxychains,不过感觉proxychains + chrome会让 chrome很卡
<iGnome> chain的，你多少个代理方法一起跑？
<aloge> iGnome: imadper刚才给了我篇dns over tcp的rfc，不过全英文，看的不是很懂
<iGnome> 想来，判断都拖慢
<MeaCulpa> aloge: 也只有chrome这样的二货需要proxychains...自己写pac啊
<iGnome> pac，也麻烦。维护
<iGnome> rfc那底层的。问 ima..
<iGnome> 去论坛，问 oneleaf aloge
<iGnome> 天天玩服务器的嘛
<aloge> iGnome: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 有没有博士在的...
<aloge> iGnome: 没去过论坛，怎么问
<aloge> 基础知识太差，连交换机 网关 路由 dns之类的，一点不懂，我应该买本啥书看看， MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> aloge: 别和我说，我不懂网络
<mofaph> aloge: 计算机网络：自顶向下方法
<mofaph> aloge: stevens 写的 TCP/IP详解，卷一
<aloge> mofaph: 谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 配置 iptables 么？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<JoveYu> 有人不   第一次进这个IRC
<ysyk> 有
<byNcz> 哈罗 JoveYu
<hoxily> JoveYu: 好
<byNcz> irc 的人没有 以前多了 ，中文频道也就ubuntu-cn有人说话
<JoveYu> 恩啊   很喜欢开源世界的交流方式   有时间就想融入里面、
<byNcz> 也就聊天扯淡而已  没有你说的那么动听啊
<byNcz> 写下日报 准备下班
<ysyk> 做等下班
<byNcz> 还是你爽 不用写工作日报
<JoveYu> 话说大家都是干什么的呀
<byNcz> 打酱油的
<JoveYu> 我觉得除了爱好者就一定是相关工作的人吧
<xjiujiu> 11.10升级到12.04遇到找不到libc.so.6 !!!
<xjiujiu> 有没有人遇到过？
<iGoogle> 具体提示
<ofan> x舅舅
<byNcz> 你可以安装一个啊
<binker> @kk
<namoamitabuddha> [14735.133453] iptables denied: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:fb:00:24:01:c8:fb:2c:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=224.0.0.251 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=24641 PROTO=2
<namoamitabuddha> 这是怎么回事
<namoamitabuddha> DST 好奇怪
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用PXE安装linux系统时,客户端需要手动安装,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376459 我用VMvare搭建的服务器，然后用VMvare搭建的客户端， 启动之后到选择语言界面停下来了。没有实现全自动安装。 我尝试手动安装系统，那样是可以成功安装系统的。 我 …
<slucx> debian testing的内核比stable的新吧？
<slucx> 哪位现在用的debian testing ???
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 有沒有發現 tuxguitar 導出的pdf文件很難看…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376463 幾乎沒法看。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2012-05-31 18:03
<wudi> 突然root没权限了　谁碰到过啊
<slucx> wudi: root自己加权限 啊
<wudi> 正上网呢　突然掉线了　我试着找找问题　发现root的权限都是600
<wudi> 啥也干不了了。。。。
<wudi> passwd文件被换了  原来的变成passwd.pacorig
<wudi> etc是只读文件系统。。。。。
<wudi> 别的用户都不能用了 只有一个不用密码而且什么都干不了的root了
<alpha080> livecd重新设root
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助Arch安装E17环境后菜单行高不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376466 我装了Arch系统后，通过GDM启动E17环境，新用户配置时选择了中文，sizing选了最大的1:2，桌面左键出现的菜单缺不正常 就像word把行高改为数值很小的固定行高一样，完全看不出来内容，所以找不 …
<wudi> 好用了 livecd无敌
<wudi> 有了livecd 多安全的系统也悲剧
<NoIE> 对安全有要求的电脑是不会让人随便使用livecd的。
<stardiviner> wudi: 还有BIOS呢...如果不支持光盘,U盘,软盘,任你啥livecd都不行,我们以前学校的学习用机就是啥外插都没有...我才不能搞破坏
<stardiviner> wudi: 话说你是用chroot来修改的吗?
<wudi> 好吧 螺丝刀无敌
<wudi> 原来的etc中的好多配置文件都变成了*.pacorig  包括fstab  passwd 等关键的。。
<wudi> 用直接改名的方式修改的。。。。
<stardiviner> wudi: 额... 咋会变成这样的? 被crack了?
<wudi> 根本不知道。。。
<wudi> 上网上好好的  掉线了
<wudi> 才发现出了问题。。
<wudi> 为此  刻录了一张最新的archlinux光盘。。
<zl> 晚上好
<zl> 这里居然有80多人
<maplebeats1> 8０多算少的卫
<maplebeats1> 我擦，怎么多了个１
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 再次厚着脸皮来问一下，那位大哥能给我讲讲安装软件的原理阿，安装MATLAB老是失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376470 你们都不用说了，我承认我菜，而且还有点过分，安装这个系统我半天就成功了，但是安装MATLAB，者都快一个月了，课都快学完了，我软件还 …
<zl> 这个东西在UBUNTU的软件中心就有啊
<zl> 你怎么安装不上，是不是依赖不够。
<madper> ubuntu上面的软件中心有matlab? 不是都用octave吗?
<wk_> 有人吗
<wk_> wk我再次
<wk_> 哈哈
<kk> wk_, .. ..  ㍫ 
<Dick> sao di si ne
<zhengnan> ltib 谁用过呢
<zhengnan> 有人用过ubuntu下的ltib ？？？
<freeayu__> 我想多学一门IT之外的技能，大家有什么推荐的
<madper> freeayu__: 经济学?
<Dick> 摆地摊？
<Dick> 瑜伽老师吧，这个好
<freeayu__> madper  这个太难了吧
<freeayu__> IT之外的技能，并且能转化为赚钱的
<madper> freeayu__: 去打通任督二脉吧
<freeayu__> 我不信这玩意
<zhengnan> Ubuntu LTIB 有人懂吗
<madper> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/214547  咩含义?
<adam8157> madper: 不知道 你合同都签了还管这些
<madper> adam8157: no longer in consideration, 然后从kernel QE 变成rhel kenerl testing了..
<madper> adam8157: 还没签, 还没寄到我这里
<madper> adam8157: 这两个职位不同?
<adam8157> madper: 一样
<madper> adam8157: 哦... 我看了一眼, 以为是那个组把我给推到另外一个相似职位去了....
<madper> adam8157: ps: hr的声音很好听~
<adam8157> madper: ...
<maplebeats> 漂亮不。。。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 用gnome-shell的时候遇到一个很奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376471 ubuntu12.04 桌面环境是gnome-shell 系统提示通知的时候为什么是unity的通知方式？ 我记得原来网络链接建立或是断开都还是在底下通知的。不知道现在是为什么。 还有在系统托盘的 …
<samson-cn> maplebeats: hr的人,以整人为快了.漂亮也没用阿
<maplebeats> samson-cn: 要是漂亮的话，被刷了感觉也会好些。。。。
<samson-cn> maplebeats: 额,我反而感觉如果被大妈刷掉,我会庆幸,不用和她同公司了
<stardiviner> 有了解ThinkPad的么? 请问那几款在Thinkpad里最好? 据说T和X系列是继承自IBM的.
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 看你干什么用的了
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 编程开发, 最好也能高清,游戏啦
<madper> stardiviner: 那何必thinkpad
<maplebeats> stardiviner:  我觉得联想的都是扯蛋的
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 也没有什么继承不继承的.现在tp面目全非,完全不是以前的样子了
<stardiviner> madper: 怎么说?
<madper> stardiviner: 别的牌子的笔点不能写程序?
<maplebeats> +1
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 我感觉至少thinkpad的外观设计的比其他笔记本都好,除了苹果的
<maplebeats> 我新买的acer工作良好
<madper> stardiviner: 我宁愿买hp的超级本, 也不花那冤枉钱买联想的thinkpad
<samson-cn> stardiviner: thinkpad牌子性价比太差了,而且死重
<maplebeats> 。。。thinkpad那丑样
<stardiviner> madper: 能是能,传说thinkpad很不错,所以来问
<maplebeats> 而且性价比为0啊
<madper> stardiviner: thinkpad那么丑, 还设计好看???
<madper> stardiviner: 又厚又重....
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 轻的thinkpad也有啊
<madper> stardiviner: 除非你买x1
<maplebeats> 我几个同学的thinkpad，越看越不爽
<stardiviner> madper: 我感觉新的小的几款都很轻很好看啊
<stardiviner> madper: 超级本? 多大尺寸的?
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 买超级本吧
<madper> stardiviner: 要买商务本?
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 不过有一点倒是推荐的,我的thinkpad就泼了一大杯可乐上去.完全没事儿
<madper> stardiviner: 13的挺好呀
<stardiviner> madper: 轻的那些thinkpad是商务本?
<madper> stardiviner: 是
<maplebeats> 要买就买15寸的
<madper> maplebeats: 毛, 我每天电脑都要在背上待一个小时, 怎么买15的
<stardiviner> madper: 超级本 13英寸?
<madper> stardiviner:
<madper> stardiviner: 怎么了? 有话直接说
<stardiviner> madper: 没错,我也要经常带,所以买小的
<madper> stardiviner: 是觉得大还是觉得小?
<madper> stardiviner: http://auction1.paipai.com/1F62F63200000000040100000A10868A
<kk> madper,啥网址y HP/惠普 Folio 13-1015TU 超级本 笔记本 电脑 超薄 首发 到货咯-拍拍数码-电脑整机-笔记本电脑 | 网购-拍拍网
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 系统也很重要....在买之前看看是不是linux全兼容.
<stardiviner> madper: 我觉得13都有点大
<maplebeats> e，我都觉得15寸小了，，，‘
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 应该没有啥兼容性太大问题的了吧?
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 尽量减少那些千奇百怪的错误
<madper> stardiviner: ... 有的是!
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 确实
<stardiviner> madper: 推荐几个?
<madper> stardiviner: ralink的无线网卡, acpi破毛病什么的
<madper> stardiviner: 我没用过的, 也不好说能不能linux兼容无压力
<stardiviner> madper: 推荐几个尺寸小的笔记本?
<madper> stardiviner: 反正要是让我买, 肯定买13的超级本, 反正很轻, 只要不重, 屏幕自然是越大越好
<madper> stardiviner: 刚给你的那个我就觉得不错.
<samson-cn> stardiviner: dell 13的呗
<madper> stardiviner: 超级结实, 适合天天背出来挤地铁
<stardiviner> madper: 你刚才说的是dell 13的?
<samson-cn> madper: 赞同,带出去方便阿.虽然超级本性价比还不高,但是胜在轻便
<madper> stardiviner: 我给你发的链接呀,  怎么又成dell了...
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 你想编程,什么笔记本都可以....
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 我说的dell 13...
<maplebeats> 编程还要本屏幕大啊
<stardiviner> madper: 确实
<madper> samson-cn: 只要不是坑爹的nec什么的, 价格不会太坑爹
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 其实笔记本嘛,都一样...
<maplebeats> 编程是指在哪里编程？windows？
<stardiviner> madper: 你刚才发的是HP 13 ? 这什么价格?? 6000多?
<madper> stardiviner: 恩
<madper> stardiviner: 超级本也就5-7k的价格
<stardiviner> madper: 你要吓死我!!
<madper> stardiviner: 咩?
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 其实我一直很喜欢thinkpad x61的,虽然是n年前的本子.但是如果有保养的很好的话,二手的我肯定要了!
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 就是说,我也喜欢thinkpad
<maplebeats> http://www.360buy.com/product/548750.html
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y 【宏
<stardiviner> madper: 超级超级贵!!! 我....
<madper> stardiviner: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17292744757
<kk> madper,啥网址y HP/惠普 Folio 13-1015TU 新品ENVY 4-1019TX/1005TX 超级本首发-淘宝网
<maplebeats> 超级本玩游戏我看就不行了，看看电影到是应该不错
<madper> stardiviner: 你要多少钱的?
<stardiviner> 一般这么考虑,2500左右的就买,高于3000就直接攒钱买apple
<samson-cn> maplebeats: 别忘了硬盘,固态硬盘容量是个硬伤
<madper> stardiviner: ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<madper> stardiviner: 2.5k....买个ipad2都还差点儿..
<stardiviner> madper: 我穷啊!
<maplebeats> samson-cn: 有混合硬盘的嘛
<samson-cn> stardiviner: ..............................
<stardiviner> madper: ipad一直以为是富人的玩意儿...
<samson-cn> maplebeats: 啊?超级本还有混合硬盘的?
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 穷你还想着联想？
<madper> stardiviner: 这个价位考虑游戏干嘛 ....
<maplebeats> samson-cn: 是啊。。。
<madper> samson-cn: 有
<madper> samson-cn: 当年的蜂鸟不就是吗?
<stardiviner> maplebeats: thinkpad和apple在我眼中一个等级
<samson-cn> 好吧,我孤陋寡闻了....
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 无法理解。。。
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 是ibm thinkpad vs apple mac...
<madper> samson-cn: 混合硬盘又不是双硬盘槽, 你自己换成混合硬盘也可以的
<stardiviner> madper: 大型游戏就算了,我是在想着13尺寸一下的一般没啥游戏性能,所以我才说能游戏最好,肯定不是大游戏了
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 这个和lenovo thinkpad要分开来的
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 原来如此
<madper> stardiviner: 算了
<madper> stardiviner: 别买了, 攒钱吧
<stardiviner> madper: 确实,攒钱买apple
<maplebeats> 根据我前几周的研究表明。。。。还是神舟好
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 攒钱中....
<stardiviner> samson-cn: 你要买啥?
<samson-cn> stardiviner: mac....
<justnick> sh19:57 < Dick> # # # ?
<justnick> 19:57 < Dick> # # # # # , # # #
<justnick> 19:57 -!- kingbo [~kingbo@58.19.164.226] has quit [Quit: Leaving.]
<justnick> 19:57 < Dick> # # # ?
<justnick> 19:57 < Dick> # # # # # , # # #
<justnick> 19:57 -!- kingbo [~kingbo@58.19.164.226] has quit [Quit: Leaving.]
<kk> justnick:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<madper> stardiviner: 苹果有什么好的? 说来听听? 笔记本的样子设计的太脑残了, 15寸的本, 配80% 键盘, 然后留两条大厚边, 一堆人说他设计好...
<maplebeats> 我觉得苹果的性价比也为０
<madper> justnick: 别刷屏, 我这里狂闪, 有意思吗?
<stardiviner> madper: 我没觉得啊,mac pro和老的那款白色的都很好看啊
<madper> stardiviner: 你见过15的真机? 不觉得蛋疼?
<samson-cn> madper: 不是这么说的,没有好不好,只有适合不适合.
<stardiviner> madper: 那个白色的是15的?
<stardiviner> madper: 说实话,我超想买那个白色的apple
<madper> stardiviner: 那就买吧
<madper> stardiviner: 样子货
<samson-cn> madper: 最为一个一直在外面跑,到处做ppt的人.我常用matlab外加latex...
<stardiviner> madper: 话说有吗?
<madper> stardiviner: stardiviner 什么有吗?
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好
 * justnick sorry my fcitx crashed...
<samson-cn> madper: 苹果那种电池能撑好几个小时的电脑最适合了
<stardiviner> madper: 网上能买到吗?
<madper> samson-cn: 多的是, 刚才那个hp的都9.5小时了
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ..晚上好  - -||
<madper> stardiviner: 有的是
<stardiviner> madper: 我去看看,
<madper> stardiviner: 又不是什么全球限量发行
<samson-cn> madper: 的确,但是在不使用鼠标的情况下.我承认苹果的触摸板是我无法抗拒的.
<stardiviner> madper: 是15对吗? 我一直只知道它是白色的,不知道型号
 * justnick 这次汉字应该能输入了吧
<madper> stardiviner: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_512/index5115597_0_5630.shtml 你自己看吧, 你觉得这白边好看吗?
<kk> madper,啥网址y 【高清图】苹果(apple)MacBook Pro（MB470CH/A）主1图片-ZOL中关村在线
<madper> samson-cn: 多点触控的触摸板太多了...
<justnick> 苹果买回来装win就没意思了
<madper> justnick: 放心, 这里不会有人这么干的
<stardiviner> madper: 这个是pro,不是白色的,我见过的那个是白色的
<samson-cn> madper: 你用过苹果嘛?
<madper> samson-cn: 没有, 所以我只说样子~
<madper> samson-cn: 苹果的触摸板我倒是用过~
<samson-cn> madper: 那请你取适用一下,不说别的.就用一下它的触摸板你就知道了
<madper> samson-cn: 触摸板我用过的~
<madper> samson-cn: 我还帮妹子拆过mac换ssd呢~
<madper> samson-cn: 喵的, 现在的妹子都那么有钱, 叫我怎么敢去追
<CyrusYzGTt> +1
<madper> CyrusYzGTt: .........
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯嗯
<samson-cn> madper: 哀,我也不和你争.虽然我也经常说人家买mac的人,鄙视人家这个不会,那个用不来.不过真的轮到我自己了,我还是买mac,性价比不高不要紧.我觉得舒服就好了.
<YIFU> windows下irc用什么客户端好？xchat吗
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt -= CyrusYzGTt;
<madper> samson-cn: 不买, 真不是买不起. 我买我这个笔电的时候, 6.7k, 加几百绝对mbp可以拿下的.
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ?? 咋了？？
<stardiviner> 有人知道那个全白色的苹果笔记本是啥型号? 我在官网上没看到啊, 停产了?
<zl> 我用的是linux下的xchat
<justnick> YIFU: chatzilla, opera,
<samson-cn> stardiviner: 全白的是macbook,银色的是macbook pro
<justnick> xchat for win 是收费的
<hoxily> YIFU: 推荐注册CJB的free shell account，然后安装weechat-curses。windows下用putty连接，使用。
<zl> 感觉还可以，WINDOWS下的还没用过，应该一样吧。
<stardiviner> samson-cn: thanks
<gfrog> adam8157: 如何？
<samson-cn> madper: 6.7k?......
<justnick> 除非你自己编译吧
<madper> samson-cn: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: 自认为是满分, 但是可能有马虎的地方
<hoxily> YIFU: weechat-curses的感觉很好。
<justnick> hoxily: 上个irc至于么
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，犇蛋蛋
<zl> 苹果电脑还没有联想的本贵。
<gfrog> adam8157: 回家，明儿见~
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啥东西...
<adam8157> gfrog: bye
<zl> 其实用什么无所谓。舒服就行。
<madper> samson-cn: 8g内存.640g东芝硬盘. 2代i5, 当时算是很高端的笔记本了...
<samson-cn> madper: 现在国内苹果这么便宜了?
<zl> 6千多吧
<samson-cn> madper: 亏死了,我的thinkpad x200当初还有9k上了...
<hoxily> justnick: 有必要的吧。weechat-curses手感很好。
<madper> samson-cn: 恩, 现在苹果就是这个价格
<zl> 联想的那个种i7两万多
<hoxily> justnick: 就像打字需要一个好键盘一样。
<YIFU> hoxily, 嗯 我试试看
<madper> zl: 有2w肯定nec或者富士通了...
<samson-cn> madper: 额,怪不得那么多买苹果的小白了...
<debianer> hoxily: 我的系统已经升级到2.3.7了，但仍然没有google服务包
<zl> 原来是ibm的
<madper> samson-cn: 喜欢什么就买什么喽~
<zl> 小黑盒子，
<samson-cn> madper: 不过自从jobs去世后,我对apple就不报希望了....
<zl> 很好用
<madper> samson-cn: 现在的小白/妹子都超级有钱!
<madper> samson-cn: 不敢动手, 以后养活不起
<zl> 用过小黑盒子的都知道，那东西好
<samson-cn> madper: 后悔他在世的时候没有买,现在得另寻新欢了
<debianer> hoxily: 你知道哪里有gms 2.3.7可以下载吗
<madper> samson-cn: 何必呢, 我现在看上的都是日本的牌子, 东芝/nec/富士通
<justnick> hoxily: 你和irssi对比过么？ weechat以前到也用过，因为默认配置weechat要方便些
<zl> 还是小黑盒子一极棒
<zl> 看看那些做工程的，都是用小黑盒子
<samson-cn> madper: 我对具体的win下牌子没有什么偏好,以前觉得dell做工差,现在用用还好.只要够用就好
<hoxily> justnick: irssi用过。在cjb shell那里搞不定中文，就没弄了。
<samson-cn> madper: 现在就想着等稳定下来了,自己配置个台式机.外加一个随便什么的笔记本就好了
<madper> samson-cn: 做工去看富士通.
<samson-cn> madper: 拒绝平板!!!
<madper> samson-cn: 我回去之后, 每天做五个小时地铁
<hoxily> justnick: 不对。好像是在win上用cygwin-irssi中文不支持，就没怎么弄了。百度无果。。。
<madper> samson-cn: 有个平板, 看书, 玩游戏, 多好
<samson-cn> madper: 我是键盘一族,连手机都是blackberry的...
<zl> 回家罗，要开车！走夜路
<zl> 88
<madper> samson-cn: 我的手机也是bb的
<madper> samson-cn: 但是平板还是需要的
<samson-cn> madper: 哈哈,同志阿
<hoxily> debianer: 你可能问错人了。
<madper> samson-cn: 哭胖才是你的同志...我性取向正常~
<samson-cn> madper: 我9700,你呢?
<madper> samson-cn: 9k
<madper> samson-cn: mba 13寸的多重?
<samson-cn> madper: 不错不错,其实我想说.当初hp清仓销售的时候,我抢到了两台touchpad....
<samson-cn> madper: 嘿嘿
<madper> samson-cn: 卖我一台
<madper> samson-cn: 有钱人, 高副帅...
<justnick> hoxily: 应该只是编码问题吧
<debianer> 谁知道哪里有2.3.7能用的谷歌服务包
<samson-cn> madper: .....一台32g的touchpad才900块....
<madper> samson-cn: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13660850481&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id= 我的目标
<kk> madper,啥网址y Fujitsu/富士通SH771 I7 2640 8G 13寸 内置蓝光刻录 超级本包邮-tmall.com天猫
<alpha080> 哪里？
<samson-cn> madper: 所以叫清仓销售阿,哈哈
<hoxily> justnick: chatzilla字体问题让人蛋疼，宋体好难看的。
<madper> samson-cn: 我知道那东西, 当时99刀
<alpha080> 你说当时啊。。
<alpha080> 当时买不到啊。。。
<samson-cn> madper: 是啊,我在欧洲,99欧元,相比美国有点儿吃亏...
<madper> 想买个廉价平板, rim的playbook/ hp的touchpad/ amazon的kindle fire  哪个好???
<alpha080> 那也不亏了
<alpha080> touchpad现在贵了。。
<samson-cn> madper: 不用看了,kindle fire
<hoxily> justnick: xchat（gtk）字体问题也很严重。选择英文字体时，中文直接显示成方框了。中文字体里面附带的英文字体实在难看。
<madper> samson-cn: 亏你妹, 占了这么大便宜, 还这里喊亏, 我要骂人了!
<alpha080> kindle fire+1
<madper> alpha080: 略小?
<alpha080> 当时要认识你，说不定叫你帮买了。。
<alpha080> 平板，你想要多大啊？
<justnick> hoxily: 那个应该是gtk的问题，我在win下用别的gtk程序也有这个问题
<samson-cn> madper: 根据我个人适用pad的经历,10寸的有点大.单手拿不是很舒服,晚上躺在床上侧着也不爽
<samson-cn> madper: 7寸大小就刚刚好了....
<samson-cn> madper: 外加touchpad还死重....哀
<alpha080> 7寸看pdf不行的
<justnick> hoxily: chatzilla 字体也是可以改的
<madper> samson-cn: 恩, 好~ 那就考虑下fire. 不过不喜欢android
<alpha080> webos app少啊
<samson-cn> alpha080: 我也不喜欢android,但是没的选阿
<madper> samson-cn: 主要看pdf, 不知道7寸小不小
<justnick>  为什么不喜欢android呢
<alpha080> 绝对不要7寸的
<samson-cn> madper: 7寸没用过
<madper> justnick: 慢, 费点
<alpha080> 如果你要看pdf
<madper> samson-cn: 我觉得会小
<madper> alpha080: 恩, 我也担心这个
<samson-cn> madper: 我的10寸还行,就是分辨率有点坑爹
<justnick> 哦这是个问题
<alpha080> 你如果看双栏文献之类的，哭都来不及
<samson-cn> madper: 买pad,分辨率真的很重要
<madper> samson-cn: 现在买要1.8k, 坑爹
<alpha080> 42
<alpha080> 太贵。。。最后我买了个veer..
<hoxily> 选择weechat-curses的另外的原因，是因为 http://weechat.org/doc/ 上文档很齐全。
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y WeeChat :: documentation
<madper> alpha080: veer不是0.4k就够了?
<stardiviner> 果然白色macbook买不到了啊....
<samson-cn> alpha080: hp webos veer?
<alpha080> 不止啊，500+
<alpha080> 黑色的
<samson-cn> alpha080: 那款手机?
<Freebuilder> 预\?祝所有群友[已将]有\(的孩子\)\+节日快乐！
<alpha080> 现在不好说吧，二手机子满天飞了
<alpha080> 没错啊
<alpha080> samson-cn: veer 4G
<alpha080> 买的at&t版
<samson-cn> alpha080: webos的?
<alpha080> 当然了。。
<samson-cn> alpha080: 哦,呵呵.和我的touchpad倒是绝配了
<alpha080> 不过据说有人装上android了。。
<madper> alpha080: 没准儿你买的是mtk的呢~   哈哈哈哈~~
<alpha080> 去
<alpha080> 我不想装上去。。虽然应用多了，但是卡死了，veer毕竟才512
<alpha080> MB
<samson-cn> alpha080: 我现在touchpad也就装了个splashtop,做饭的时候看看新闻...
<samson-cn> alpha080: 整个就当成移动屏幕在用.
<madper> samson-cn: 早知道让你帮我抢一个了
<samson-cn> madper: 嘿嘿,我当初也是知道消息好几家网站疯狂找,最后找到darty上买了两台32g的...
<alpha080> 装个youtube 的ipk啊
<madper> samson-cn: .... 你在德国?
<samson-cn> madper: 据说我们这里好多定了16g的都订单被取消了
<alpha080> 国内真心无力。。消息一出就看到了
<madper> samson-cn: 呃, 没货了吧...
<samson-cn> madper: 法国....
<alpha080> 但是无可奈何啊
<madper> samson-cn: 法国泡妹子容易不?
<alpha080> 笨猪，杀驴～
<samson-cn> madper: 不容易....
<samson-cn> madper: 我又不是艺术学校的...
<madper> samson-cn: ....
<alpha080> samson-cn: 你这是个人观点吧。。以己推人
<samson-cn> alpha080: 是傻驴....
<alpha080> 好吧，谢谢指导，merci
<samson-cn> madper: 呵呵,这个音调更加像
<madper> samson-cn: 咩音调?
<samson-cn> madper: 只是说发音,傻驴比杀驴更加像
<madper> samson-cn: 你发错人了... 不是我说的..
<samson-cn> madper: 哦,哦....
<Cherrot> 记得empathy支持/nick命令的啊 TAT
<alpha080> 没发错吧。。
 * cherrot TAT
<roylez_wow> 哦 原来只在IRC频道里支持nick命令
<madper> roylez_wow: 小心被 roylez 踢
<Cherrot> madper: 赶紧变回来 :D
<madper> ...
<madper> Cherrot: 其实我是来提醒他的  xD
<Cherrot> madper: :-/
<Cherrot> ...
<archl> roylez:  主席自在不？
<archl> adam8157: 当好
<archl> Cherrot: 樱桃萝卜好
<archl> Freebuilder: 客人好
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡抱抱
<archl> ofan: 恩
<afric__> kk, +q archl 78s
<archl> shellex:  刷屏
<Cherrot> archl: 被你识破了。。
 * justnick 每个都要问么。。。
<debianer> 谁知道怎么装 gms2.3.7
<archl> RavenChan: 乌鸦好
<kk> afric__, 你有真正的同情。  ㍭ 
<archl> MeaCulpa_: 大个
<archl> justnick: 没 nick的不算数
<afric__> kk: ...
<archl> NoIE: hi
<afric__> Cherrot: hi
<adam8157> archl: 罗杰好
<adam8157> 好久不见啊
<Cherrot> afric__: hi
<afric__> Cherrot: 你是怎么解决dns污染的呢？
<archl> adam8157: 懒惰的因为在这里我只是接收看不懂的信息啊
<Cherrot> afric__: openDNS新出了一个东东可以解决。 不过openDNS比较慢。
<afric__> Cherrot: 怎么让dns走tcp ?
<Cherrot> afric__: dns污染问题不大，即使解决其实也起不了多大效果
<afric__> Cherrot: 翻墙用
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装卡在这个画面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376477 U12.04,Debian testing,fedora 17安装均卡在这个画面过不去啊，现在只有ARCH可以装上 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dohko — 2012-05-31 21:17
<Cherrot> afric__: 平芜炫 这个人开发过一个让dns走tcp的脚本，不过据他自己说其实很鸡肋，该tcp rst还是reset。
<justnick> afric__: 改hosts最彻底
<Cherrot> afric__: 即使能抵御DNS污染 对大多数网站也起不到效果
<alpha080> 这娃在我g+里面啊。。。
<hamo> adam8157 推荐个买tee的地方呗
<Cherrot> afric__: 我是IPv6 + hosts(IPv4 & IPv6)，不行就用代理
<YIFU> shell.cjb.net 是不是被墙了。。
<afric__> Cherrot: 下午我见imadper提到过
<madper> afric__: 又不是只有dns污染, 你就算解决了, 也还是没法翻墙呀. 下午不是给你那个rfc里有怎么走tcp吗?
<adam8157> hamo: 跟我买重了咋办
<adam8157> hamo: 推荐个买回力的地方吧
<afric__> madper: 全英文看不懂。。。
<madper> ....
<hamo> adam8157 你要装小清新？
<afric__> justnick: 改hosts?
<adam8157> hamo: 我要去踢球
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 分辨率不重要 直接网购
<alpha080> 买tee么？我之前买了个openSUSE的，穿了一年的，就没人正眼瞅过我
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 键盘族应该上android 全键盘机
<madper> mugebjgd: 说型号.
<hamo> adam8157 geekcook你去过没？
<afric__> 好吧，我再看看。。。
<mugebjgd> madper: 多了
<madper> mugebjgd: 感觉android键盘机就没好的
<afric__> 英文有难度
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 有一件开普勒三定律
<archl> adam8157: 你多大了还去踢球
<mugebjgd> madper: 我的htc desire z 很好不过老了
<adam8157> archl: ...
<alpha080> 那还不如palm的呢，实在不行还有黑莓
<archl> mugebjgd: 还在推你的
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: desire z阿,desire hd怎么样?
<archl> mugebjgd: 还在美国，有多少anroid？
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 没用过
<hamo> adam8157 类似geekcook的还有啥地方..
<alpha080> 安卓都去键盘化了
<justnick> afric__: /etc/hosts
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 我键盘控
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 我也要随大流,买全触摸屏的了
<hamo> adam8157 怕啥重复，你要是不推荐我过去，咱们撞衫的机会太少了..
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 显然不爽
<adam8157> hamo: 其实最棒的一家已经买不到了
<adam8157> hamo: hellotee.com
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 现在就等着这里lumia 900上市了
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 我都是平板看电影 手机聊天
<hamo> adam8157 要是过去了，大不了我一三五你二四六...
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 那机器有什么好的？ 全键盘？android？
<hamo> adam8157 杨远骋他们搞的那个啊》。
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 没有,wp7的...
<adam8157> hamo: 谁...
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 垃圾
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 嘿嘿
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 不用微软的东西
<hamo> adam8157 hellotee...
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: ....
<adam8157> h
<alpha080> adam8157: 为啥？挂了么
<adam8157> hamo:  这你都认识
<YIFU> 想起来了 shell.cjb.net被劫持了
<adam8157> alpha080: 不卖了
<hamo> adam8157 必须的...基友遍天下...
<hamo> adam8157 我买过一件打砖块的那个
<afric__> adam8157: 有卖ubuntu的不
<madper> tee-plus.com
<archl> lainme: 最近清闲了？
<hoxily> YIFU: 你 ping www.cjb.net 获得ip后，将最后那个数改成 6 就是正确地址了。
<archl> afric__: 有啊
<hamo> madper: 不错...
<madper> ha
<lainme> archl: 没有
<madper> hamo: geektee.cn
<YIFU> hoxily, 216.194.70.6
<YIFU> 这个，我找到了
<lvlv> 百度打不开了啊
<lvlv> http://202.106.33.158/DNS/
<kk> lvlv,啥网址y New Document
<madper> lvlv: 可能是百度挂了 cc hamo
<lvlv> http://bjdnserror1.wo.com.cn:8080/
<hamo> madper: 我这可以啊...
<kk> lvlv,啥网址y 域名访问提示
<madper> hamo: lvlv不行...
<madper> hamo: 定是百度的问题!
<lvlv> 就是在chromium中打开后显示这个http://202.106.33.158/DNS/
<kk> lvlv,啥网址y New Document
<alpha080> geektee.cn的tee很少啊
<lvlv> 但是火狐是可以的啊
<alpha080> 也就那个css的看的上眼
<lvlv> 我修改了/etc/resolv.conf中的namesever 8.8.8.8 还是不行啊
<lvlv> 就是www.baidu.com 就是不行
<madper> alpha080: hamo adam8157 http://dacode.com/
<kk> madper,啥网址y Da Code / Home
<lvlv> 但是 site.baidu.com之类的是可以的啊
<RavenChan> archl, 你好= =
<archl> RavenChan:==
<afric__> archl: 给个链接
<lvlv> 大神给指条活路吧
<archl> afric__: 其实我不知道好像
<afric__> archl: ...
<afric__> adam8157: 求ubuntu 的tee链接
<adam8157> afric__: no idea
<afric__> 感觉ubuntu的图标跟火影忍者里的写轮眼太像了
<madper> afric__: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=ubuntu+t%D0%F4&commend=all&ssid=s5-e-p1&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&initiative_id=tbindexz_20120531&suggest=0_1&source=suggest&wq=ubuntu+
<kk> madper ⇪ ti: ubuntu t恤_淘宝搜索
<madper> afric__: you can get the link easily.
<afric__> madper: en
<alpha080> afric__: 你要ubuntu 三个pp的tee?
<alpha080> 穿出去绝对拉风
<lvlv> firefox可以上百度，chromium不能啊
<madper> lvlv: maybe baidu is panic...
<lvlv> 我去，清理了一下cookies 就好了。。。。。
<lvlv> madper, 哈哈
<lvlv> 不过真心不明白怎么回事
<lvlv> 记得ubuntu中文论坛前一阵子也是登录失败，后来一叶大大让清cookies就好了
<afric__> alpha080: 额，似乎是太拉风了，那换arch 或Debian ?
<alpha080> afric__: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=8938186014
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ ti: 梦想巴士 生活大爆炸 谢尔顿最爱Ubuntu系统 个性T恤 fashion 150-tmall.com天猫
<justnick> 生活大爆炸究竟能给ubuntu带来多少用户
<mugebjgd> justnick: 不看那破片子
<YIFU> hoxily, weechat-curses是指weechat吗？看起来很复杂的样子
<alpha080> 怎么没有亲子装的tee啊。。
<justnick> YIFU: 比irssi简单
<alpha080> 没一个比较geek的
<afric__> alpha080: freebsd的那个小恶魔，好可爱
<alpha080> 都是什么小鸟之类的
<justnick> alpha080: tb上有很多样式吧？
<alpha080> afric__: 我要亲子装啊，而且要比较geek或者nerd一点的
<YIFU> justnick, 我打开bin里面的weechat-curses计算机中丢失cygcurl-4.dll
<archl> alpha080: 。。。
<archl> alpha080: 大叔
<archl> alpha080:
<afric__> alpha080: 我比较大一点，他那个有没有大号的
<alpha080> 最好有 表明 继承性 之类的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<justnick> YIFU hoxily irssi 有原生win版
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<afric__> alpha080: 体重190，身高188
<roylez> archl: 袋鼠
<sound9> 各位，问个问题，我在用cinnamon界面，总是容易在输入时cinnamon占用70%+ CPU卡死，有人也在用这个知道为什么么？
<alpha080> afric__:这比较纠结了吧。。。没几个人搞这么大的
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 乐透
<zhanshime-1> 问个关于LOO的问题，我在第二页分栏后，下面的页面都会自动分栏，那我怎么在第三页取消分栏？
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席回来了？
<mugebjgd> sound9: cinnamon 就是垃圾
<zhanshime-1> 问个关于LOO的问题，我在第二页分栏后，下面的页面都会自动分栏，那我怎么在第三页取消分栏？
<zhanshime-1> http://imagebin.org/214596
<sound9> mugebjgd: 我现在也是这么觉得的- -实在不行还是换去mate吧，卡死我的蛋疼
<mugebjgd> sound9: lxde
<afric__> alpha080: 有xxl的，
<sound9> mugebjgd: 你在用lisa么
<roylez> Cherrot: 没
<sound9> mugebjgd: 我这两天换的mint 13. 本来想看看cinnamon说的那么好有什么样子的- -还整了个这结果。。。
<mugebjgd> sound9: lisa?是什么 我在用bart
<alpha080> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=7457989392&
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y 梦想巴士 吃饭洗碗 亲子装 家庭装 我只吃饭不洗碗 family 001-tmall.com天猫
<YIFU> 我还是继续用xchat吧，用空再折腾
<alpha080> 你们觉得这套咋样？
<samson-cn> alpha080: 小孩多大了?
<afric__> alpha080: ubuntu的那个是不是很拉风
<hoxily> justnick: 原生的win版本 irssi ？在哪里？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libre分栏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376481 我在第二页分栏后，下面的页面都会自动分栏，那我怎么在第三页取消分栏？ 2012.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanshime — 2012-05-31 22:01
<alpha080> samson-cn: 3岁
<justnick> hoxily: 官网上啊
<samson-cn> alpha080: 真好啊....哀,我也想成家了.
<hoxily> justnick: 给个链接？
<justnick> hoxily: irssi.org
<zhanshime-1> 谁有注册能免费的vpn，给个
<hoxily> justnick: 我下下来试试。
<Guest24772> text
<justnick> hoxily: 不知道效果怎样
<mugebjgd> alpha080: 在帝都那苦地方？
<alpha080> samson-cn: 成家也有成家的麻烦。。
<alpha080> mugebjgd: 没有啊，我才不去吃大白菜
<mugebjgd> alpha080: 在哪儿？
<mugebjgd> alpha080: 上海那苦地方？
<alpha080> 南蛮入侵～
<justnick> mugebjgd: 啥子地方算不苦
<mugebjgd> justnick: 资本主义国家
<alpha080> 非it人士，不在北上广
<samson-cn> alpha080: 非it的?真好啊.我当初就纳闷,为什么我不去学习机械?
<hoxily> alpha080: 殺
<Guest24772> irssi cant display chinese..
<samson-cn> Guest24772: 为什么不用pidgin呢?
<samson-cn> Guest24772: 我记得pidgin有win版本的阿
<afric__> Guest24772: irssi + cygwin，不过据说cygwin对utf-8支持的不是很好
<Cherrot> Guest24772: pidgin跨平台
<afric__> Guest24772: web irc is good
<samson-cn> Guest24772: webchat.freenode.net
<afric__> alpha080: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15873776794
<kk> afric__ ⇪ ti: 生活大爆炸 Sheldon最爱Ubuntu 纯棉短袖T恤-淘宝网
<afric__> alpha080: 大号的
<justnick> Guest24772: Guest24772 不是输入法问题？
<hoxily> justnick: 安装包其实是7z打包的自解压文件。
<hoxily> justnick: 运行解压后，其实还是cygwin的玩意儿。
<justnick> nsis 本来就是7z压缩
<hoxily> justnick: 给以前没区别吧？
<hoxily> 跟
<justnick> 那不知道了，没在win下用过
<YIFU> justnick, 不清楚，我这一会试了几个
<YIFU> samson-cn, 下次再试pidgin
<hoxily> justnick: 显示的文本成这样子：\u4e0d\u6e05\u695a,\u6211\u8fd9\u4e00\u4f1a\u8bd5\u4e86\u51e0\u4e2a
<justnick> hoxily: 看起来像是不支持utf8
<justnick> Cherrot: ipv6怎么还总掉线么
<Cherrot> justnick: 貌似是empathy聊天室的bug，不是掉线
<Cherrot> justnick: 加入了一个 XPMM MUC聊天室，导致empathy聊天窗口频繁崩溃。
<hoxily> hoxily_: ？
<xxd> hello
<hoxily> hoxily_: 搞不定？
<kk> xxd, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<hoxily_> hoxily: 输入框输入中文倒是没有问题。
<hoxily_> 算了
<YIFU> 你们谁有邮箱boom吗，我一个朋友急需
<afric__> 一事无成
<xxd> s
<afric__> hoxily: 怎么把root用户的文件改为当前用户的文件
<Guest23982> test
<kk> Guest23982, .. ..  ㍮ 
<Pwnna> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html
<Pwnna> 4 min
<kk> Pwnna,啥网址y NASA - NASA Television in High Definition on UStream
<Pwnna> dragon deorbit burn
<hoxily> afric__: root用户才能更改文件的owner吧？
<afric__> hoxily: 查到了chown
<YIFU> windows pidgin irc  CPU占用率50%
<hoxily> afric__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016451/
<afric__> hoxily: 已经man了
<hoxily> afric__: 还想把group也改掉的话，用 chgrp
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于播放wmv格式视频的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376489 请问，ubuntu12.04默认的播放器播放WMV文件时画面只有下部有图像，而且一闪一闪的，怎么解决啊？还有是在软件中心里安装的MPlayer播放WMV文件时没画面，怎么搞啊？有什么好的播放器推荐下。 统计信息 …
<hoxily> afric__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016454/
<afric__> hoxily: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<afric__> hoxily: 我还是去看看madper给我的那个dns over tcp的rfc去，纠结这个dns 污染呀，唉
<alpha080> afric__: 那衣服马马虎虎吧，不用ubuntu的无爱。。
<alpha080> 睡觉= =
<hoxily> 以前，我以为文件的owner所在group决定了该文件的group。原来这两个可以独立的啊。
<alpha080> .men > baby
<alpha080> hoxily: 乐不思蜀～
<CyrusYzGTt> 防止 DNS污染推薦使用這個包的庫 c-ares-1.7.5-2.fc17.x86_64
<hoxily> alpha080: 无懈可击！
<CyrusYzGTt> 𪝻
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 那是个什么东东
<afric__> c-ares
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ c-ares is a C library that performs DNS requests and name resolves asynchronously.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://c-ares.haxx.se/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y c-ares: library for asynchronous name resolves
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 还是不懂。。。
 * afric__ 抵触与学习，好矛盾
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 看小說中，請勿打擾，我也不太會，這個是 curl調用的，
<CyrusYzGTt> c-ares是用于异步执行DNS请求和名称解析的C库。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　c-ares在生成请求字段值的方式上存在漏洞，远程攻击者可能利用此漏洞破坏DNS缓存。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　c-ares库的实现所使用的DNS “Transaction ID”字段基于伪随机数，随连续调用而递增，因此是可预测的。如果用户猜测到了有效的ID，就可能破坏使用c-ares库的应用程序的DNS缓存，执行中间人攻击。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sec.chinabyte.com/371/11432371.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y C-Ares DNS库远程缓存破坏漏洞_安全_比特网
<CyrusYzGTt> 舊版的 1.4 版本的漏洞
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在 f17用 1.7版本，最新是 1.8版本
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 自己写浏览器才用的到吧
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 自己看，反正我覺得安裝了， curl下載很少出錯
<CyrusYzGTt> boinc也用了 c-ares
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 你装了boinc?
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 嗯。。很久之前用過，，後來省電，並且 SETI項目空了就不玩了
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 对了你用ssh翻墙时，怎么解决dns污染的
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 並且本尊懷疑有人利用 boinc項目進行 ddos gpgpu攻擊
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 这么专业的术语。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 在默認的DNS後加上 google的， linux貌似支持最多 4個DNS。。配置
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: /etc/resolve.conf nameserver 8,8,8,8 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 最好還是加上默認的，用路由上就加上路由的， 直接撥號的直接用ISP的，再加上自己加的
<afric__> hoxily: 又是version
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 用的无线路由
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 那就用NM配置 默認的加上 自己的
<hoxily> 大概，可以用ctcp version统计80个人所用的client吧？ 看看那个client用得最多。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 。。討厭你這樣的，你問就是了，，我會回答的。。
<cherrotluo> vsftpd 怎么对指定目录设置上传和下载权限呢？
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉随便version别人是不礼貌的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, alvin_rxg ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> .. alvin_rxg ..你太討厭了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 alvin_rxg 的CTCP WHO'S ya daddy? ,, 求翻譯
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 这是/ctcp nick msg
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會用的飄過。。
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ WHO'S ya daddy? , 這句是什麼意思？？
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: version.   privmsg nick :^Aversion^A
<alvin_rxg> 誰是你的dd
<afric__> alvin_rxg: dns污染，
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 啥意思？？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. dd是什麼意思，， 這個有許多意思的
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: freenode的指令没ctcp,用privmsg 实现ctcp和me
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: me其实是发action
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ ,, 額，，這麼高級，貌似不會，， 不討論，我在看小說，邊看島國片
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 利用SSH Tunnel上網時如何把DNS查詢也用遠端主機去查
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 额，你ibus ?
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: ibus感觉不是很好用
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ ,, 只會漢語拼音的路過
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ ibus很好用，，
<itrufeng> 刚买了一个软件。希望可以登陆irc
<itrufeng> kk: time
<itrufeng> kk: 聊天记录在哪
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> itrufeng, 你是客观和理智。  ㍘ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 聽說 iRC有些軟體在M$是要收錢的，，
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 只有apple的东西才会有人花钱买吧
<itrufeng> CyrusYzGTt: 我买了一个Linkinus for iphone的
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 召唤
<alvin_rxg> 讀進度條中。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,好吧。 飢餓營銷果然不同凡響
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 攝來
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 利用SSH Tunnel上網時如何把DNS查詢也用遠端主機去查
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ firefox有這個功能，而且是跨平臺的，
<mobile> 可以收到不
<alvin_rxg> 進度條讀取失敗，請重新召喚
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 召唤
<CyrusYzGTt>  對 alvin_rxg 使用 5ghost 搬運大法。。
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我知道，我想让其它的软件也能用，
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 哦。。 那就不清楚。。
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 我很少軟體是上網用的，
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 如果我直接用ip访问，dns污染对我还有作用吗
<alvin_rxg> no
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: chrome要看youtube，咋办
<afric__> alvin_rxg: no 是指？
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ .. 用代理唄，， 或者用 chrome的參數，將chrome 自身全局代理，，支持 http socks4/5
<mobile> n
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: dns污染，chrome可没firefox的remote dns
<itrufeng> o
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 即使我以ip访问，如果打开里面的链接就又会被dns污染吧
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 額，，我是用chrome 全局使用代理，， 的，，
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 那样可以让chrome查询dns走ssh?
<CyrusYzGTt> afric__§ 嗯，不過不清楚爲什麼，最近 chrome升級  chrome的 man page不見了，害我不能用chrome看 youtube
<ajkdsfla> itrufeng: xx
<Administrator_> 我一直都没找到好的免费看youtube的方法，都好慢
<ajkdsfla> .
<ajkdsfla> itrufeng: xx.
<Y0ungL> Administrator_: 用gae 看youtube速度还不错
<ajkdsfla> itrufeng: xx.af
<Administrator_> Y0ungL, 嗯 我试试，先睡觉
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 为了翻墙，我是不是应该自己配个dns server?
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220, 08.67.222.220, 208.67.220.222, 2620:0:ccc::2, 2620:0:ccd::2
<ajkdsfla> gae 多少流量
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 把这些用nameserver加到/etc/resolv.conf ?
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 是。但如果你用 networkmanager 的話，會被改回來的
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 有时会切换网络，可能会改，我也不知道用没用networkmanager
<samson-cn> 就不能直接使用ipv6 tunnel嘛?youtube 支持ipv6的...
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 本地运行一个DNS服务器, 通过HTTPS的方法与境外架设的服务器同步DNS记录,
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 你這麼浪費幹嘛。
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 那你说个简单点的，改hosts和resolv.conf ?
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 是呀。然後最好是不會有別的程序去動它的
<jackey> 直接使用gae不可以的吧,速度还行啊.
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 那让dns走tcp更好，可惜不会， http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5966
<kk> afric__,啥网址y RFC 5966 - DNS Transport over TCP - Implementation Requirements
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fe1a513gw1dthpyvduvaj.jpg
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/gZHjM
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Samsung I9250 Galaxy Nexus 16GB Unlocked Phone on eBay Daily Deals
<knownbad> 这个便宜
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 露毛了。。。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<samson-cn> afric__: 不得不说,好茂盛啊.....
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 开启ssh,改resolv.conf还是不能访问youtube,改hosts，能访问youtube,但看不了视频，
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 問問你的 ssh
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 怎么问
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<afric__> alvin_rxg: dns over tcp 或自己架个dns server
<knownbad> 自己架个 dns server 少些副作用。
<roylez> ls
<kk>  06:05
<alpha080> 狗打猫拧~
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-01
<bot1024> Good morning~
<zuriaake> goof morning
<smileMoo> 喂喂
<_____aaaa> 有人在吹么?
<_____aaaa> ks
<_____aaaa> 都在撸????
<itrufeng> hi
<kk> itrufeng, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<itrufeng> hi
<kk> itrufeng, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 ，n卡无法启用，提示You do not appear to be using the NVID http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376509 我ubuntu12.04 ，acer4752g ，n卡630M ，运行nvidia-settings显示You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server …
<byzantium> 大家好  怎么打开 Linux的监视 进程 dump掉 生成dump文件的信息呀
<gfrog_> huntxu, 胡须叔
<gfrog_> huntxu, http://www.spec.org/virt_sc2010/results/res2012q2/virt_sc2010-20120515-00046-perf.html
<kk> gfrog_,啥网址y SPECvirt_sc2010 Result: Hewlett Packard Company
<huntxu> gfrog_: 好東西啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> 编译党们出来
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 在Fedora中实现UEFI安全启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376513 “Fedora 18将与Windows 8同期发布；由于所有Windows 8硬件将带有默认启用的安全启动功能，我们已经为此实施了一项计划。其结果并不完美，但在我们所尝试的所有方法当中，此方法在允许用例安装Fedora …
<_____aaaa> ofan: ...麻事
<ofan> 来解释下 -fPIC参数
<ofan> 编译一个动态链接的库，连接的时候为毛总是symbol not found， nm后搜索有那个symbol
<ofan> 链接到其他程序
<mofaph> ofan: 编译的详细命令？编译器的版本？
<ofan> mofaph: 很长， -fmessage-length=0 -fPIC -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -g -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -bundle -Wl -headerpad_max_install_names -undefined dynamic_lookup -multiply_defined suppress
<ofan> 默认没有 -fPIC，自己加的，还是不行
<ofan> mofaph: 这是一个bundle, 连接到另一个dylib, nm显示需要的symbol都在dylib里有，但是就是无法链接
<ofan> -undefined dynamic_lookup倒是能直接链接，但运行时找不到symbol
<ofan> gcc 4.2和4.7都试过
<mofaph> ofan: nm显示的符号的类型是什么？
<ofan> mofaph: U __ZN11Collections10Collection11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv
<ofan> unknown?
<mofaph> ofan: undefined
<ofan> 日了
<mofaph> ofan: 你需要链接的符号应该在另外一个库里定义，所以链接器在解析符号的时候，找不到定义
<ofan> mofaph: 现在有amarokcore.dylib和amaroklib.dylib, amarokcore.dylib里nm显示的是t __ZN11Collections10Collection11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv
<mofaph> ofan: gcc手册说-undefined是用于darwin的
<ofan> mofaph: amaroklib.dylib是与amarokcore.dylib链接的，刚才那个bundle同时和amarokcore.dylib和amaroklib.dylib链接显示找不到付好
<ofan> mofaph: 恩 是mac
<ofan> amaroklib应该包括了amarokcore才对，为毛会找不到？
<itrufeng> hi
<mofaph> ofan: The symbol type.  At least the following types are used; others are, as well, depending on the object file format.  If lowercase, the symbol is
<mofaph>            local; if uppercase, the symbol is global (external).
<mofaph>  
<mofaph> ofan: nm手册说t表示local
<ofan> mofaph: 这个没影响吧，难道都要extern?
<ofan> 我自己写的一个测试的直接链接，不需要extern就可以
<mofaph> ofan: static定义是不是local呢？
<ofan> mofaph: 啥意思
<Cherrot> vsftpd 咋个就是上传不了文件捏
<mofaph> ofan: 就是说定义时不能导出给其他使用
<mofaph> ofan: 比如说，c语言用static定义的函数，在其他文件中是不能使用的。不知道是不是因为这个问题？
<ofan> mofaph: 有的是static,有的不是，包括destructor等
<mofaph> ofan: 还有，你使用了-fvisibility=hidden，不知道你有没有使用了（或者库的提供者）gcc的扩展特性？
<ofan> mofaph: 不知道，代码太多了，不过应该没有使用，因为这个是跨平台的，也要在vc下编译
<ofan> 用的cmake
<ofan> 现在写个看能不能直接链接amarokcore.dylib
<mofaph> ofan: 我还是认为问题出在你需要链接的符号是局部（local）而造成的
<roylez> hamo: 早啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<Guest45290> roylez: 主席早啊
<hamo> roylez: 真早...那边几点？
<Guest45290> ...
<roylez> hamo: 21:40
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog_: 基蛙尾巴
<hamo> roylez: 你居然把蛋蛋直接勾引进来了...
<adam8157_> hamo: 刚才那个guest也是我
<roylez> adam8157_: 蛋蛋尾巴
<hamo> adam8157_: 嚓..你玩隐身啊...
<gfrog_> roylez, 主席你又跳出来了
<adam8157_> hamo: 我rhce到手了
<adam8157_> gfrog_: ^^
<hamo> adam8157_: 这么流弊...
<roylez> adam8157_: 看到了
<gfrog_> adam8157_, 恭喜
<roylez> adam8157_: 真心鄙视
<gfrog_> adam8157_, 请客
<hamo> adam8157_: 请吃饭呗...
<roylez> hamo: 你又跳回帽子了？
<gfrog_> adam8157_, 今天是6.1，不是4.1吧。。
<adam8157_> roylez: 主席, 你说这种东西有必要请客么...
<hamo> roylez: 没那没那...RH的人要不要我还不一定呢.
<gfrog_> adam8157_, 反正你请客就对了。
<hamo> adam8157_: 确实没帮我问吧？
<hamo> adam8157_: 就是，请客
<Destine> adam8157_, 同意～请客～
<roylez> adam8157_: 有，一定要
<adam8157_> Destine: =,=
<adam8157_> hamo: 我问了ryang, 然后发现其实应该问ruyang...
<roylez> Destine: 底迪你也来咯
<gfrog_> adam8157_, 真乱
<hamo> adam8157_: 然后呢...啥结果？
<roylez> gfrog_: 然后你跟 hamo 真乱了？
<adam8157_> hamo: 安心等吧少年, 问也没啥用...
 * gfrog_ 今天的position list 上还有 kernel devel 的一个jd呢。
<gfrog_> roylez, 。。。
<hamo> gfrog_: 就是那个啊骚年...
<gfrog_> hamo, 你去搞crash dump？ 好品味
<hamo> gfrog_: 口味比较重....要不怎么就自动被吸引到这个channel里了呢...
 * hamo 我是不是放了个地图炮？
<gfrog_> hamo, 原来你是被蛋蛋吸引过来的。。。
 * hamo 有没有人准备过段时间组团去上海面主席的？
 * gfrog_ 准备去公司。。
<adam8157_> ...
<roylez> gfrog_: 您真早
<roylez> gfrog_: 蛙跳过去就直接吃晚饭了
<gfrog_> adam8157_, wfh一点都不好玩，家里没吃没喝没人陪聊
<adam8157_> gfrog_: 是啊 很无聊的
<roylez> gfrog_: 在公司上班更不爽，今天被同事翻了白眼，然后就老实自己码字了
<gfrog_> roylez, 你对同事做了神马？ 竟然会被翻白眼。。
<roylez> gfrog_: 我喊她美女而已.... 她说我说假话。我于是说另外一个同事也这样喊她的，她说别人说的是真心话.....
 * hamo 有没有人暗暗听出了什么？
 * gfrog_ 浓浓的醋味
<roylez> hamo: 然后有了5个commit
 * gfrog_ 不扯了，闪人。
<hamo> roylez: 那敢情说以前那些没有commit的日子，都干别的去了？
<hamo> roylez: 这米国去的不错啊
<hamo> roylez: 多丰收啊
<roylez> hamo: 今天被人从会议室赶出来了。没场地培训，于是只有回办公室看无聊图
<huntxu> roylez: 那可以上街買kindle
<roylez> huntxu: 死去吧
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<ofan> nnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<roylez> 空调开75嫌热，72嫌凉，真麻烦
<bot1024> 75?
<sjd_zeus> 请问我如果用ssh转发的话，网管能看到我浏览网页的地址吗？
<adam8157_> roylez: 72开一会儿就好了, 它那是过度补偿
<bot1024> http://mfwc.baidu.com/
<bot1024> 感谢您的爱心，百度将以您的名义向贫困山区的孩子捐出一份免费午餐！
<bot1024> 你们去吧
<adam8157_> sjd_zeus: 理论上专门针对你破解几年就可以
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 我靠，那我就放心了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 现在公司的网管太賊，老偷看别人的上网记录
<adam8157_> sjd_zeus: 人肉攻击
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 不利于河蟹
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 公司上了个网康的行为管理设备，网管成天在上面翻同事的上网记录看
<adam8157_> sjd_zeus: 这种公司, 辞了吧
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> adam8157_: 做行为管理的公司很多吧，不过这种事要把握好度，别侵犯员工隐私就好
<mofaph> ofan: 问题解决了么？
<ofan> mofaph: 没，果然是链接出来的dylib的问题，自己写了个简单测试的，引用dylib里的类，也是symbol not found
<bot1024> http://mfwc.baidu.com/
<bot1024> 公益：点击这里免费帮中国贫困孩子获得一份免费午餐。
<stardiviner> bot1024: robot ?
<bot1024> 不是
<xhh> bot1024: 坑爹呢, 一直提示验证码错误
<Yifu> xhh, 不会吧
<Yifu> 我一下就好了
<xhh> Yifu: 又试了一次好了
<stardiviner> Yifu: 你自己直接去给他们送东西不是更有爱心? 非要别人代行干嘛? 我才不相信公司所谓的慈善, 带有商业目的,为了提高自己的形象
<AlmondShell> hoxily: ?
<Yifu> stardiviner, 我哪有钱和事件啊
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 亲, 要正视商业,这个都是都是商业堆起来的
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: s/都是/都市
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 就像要正视G/F&W ?
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 做慈善有慈善机构呢? 干嘛非要公司来搞 ?
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 你觉得一个贼能还你钱包? 你信别人也不信啊
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 公司都不搞,你一个人有这么大能耐吗
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 慈善机构都是挂名的吗? 白吃饭啊
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 一个国家的慈善要靠公司的做, 这点制度你们还觉得很好?
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 公司搞慈善,带动商业,一举两得
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 就像你生孩子,要靠不是你老婆的人来生, 你觉得不错?
<Administrator__> 每秒两千多的增长
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 你在偷搞概念
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 慈善扯上商业就会带有商业性, 商业就会存在欺骗的可能性
<Kandu> 小屁孩們，兒童節快樂 XD
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 不是搞概念,是打比方
<Yifu1024> 别吵，先送了再吵
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 你在偷搞概念
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 你在偷换概念
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 你知道什么叫搞概念么?
<xhh> 我不相信百度, 不过还是点了, 反正没什么坏处
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 打比方就叫换概念? 打比方的人多了? 人们天天打比方
<Yifu1024> 就是 有没坏处
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 你没学好语文,辩论时偷换概念是不合理的,跟打比方不同
<stardiviner> Yifu: 反正G/&f/W对我又没坏处, 我也随它去 ? 政治又不关我事 , 我也莫不关心?
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 那你说啊, 什么叫偷换概念, 连偷换概念是啥都不知道
<Yifu> stardiviner, G#F3W多我有坏处，政治也对我有坏处
<xhh> 被百度骗去点了一个链接, 上升不到政治高度吧
<stardiviner> Yifu: 那你说有啥坏处, 为啥你点那个就没坏处? 你看不见, 不知道不代表没有
<stardiviner> Yifu: 只局限于狭窄的认知
<Yifu> stardiviner, 坏处还用说吗，g#fw 政府，影响到我自由啊
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 总之,我们不能因为商业就批评它,亲,你的早餐也是买来的吧
<stardiviner> 如果我是一个工厂老板, 工资都低于别的厂, u有天给你们加工资,但是还是比别的厂低,你们就感激涕零了?
<stardiviner> 这就叫傻逼, 容易骗
<Yifu> stardiviner, 这个不会
<stardiviner> Yifu: 自由个屁, 啥是自由都不知道,
<stardiviner> Yifu: 你上班还没自由呢, 你咋不去抗议?
<xhh> 好久没看到这么奋的了 给劲啊
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 亲,商业是一回事,欺骗又是一回事
<Yifu> stardiviner, 自由又不是绝对的，别把自己绕进去了
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 商业!=欺骗,
<stardiviner> Yifu: 做小偷是一回事, 偷钱又是一回事, 那你能把偷钱归到做小偷上吗? 明显你会这么想, 这个做小偷的会偷钱!!
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 我说商业等于欺骗了么? 语文白痴
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 我说了,不要偷换概念
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 我是说商业会带有商业性, 而商业性就会存在可能性的欺骗
<ofan> http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/dsohowto.pdf
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 你他妈就解释下啊, 啥是偷换概念, 说又说不出来,就知道说是头换概念
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 你喝口水也有被呛死的可能性
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 有慈善机构在,为啥还需要商业来?
<Yifu> 呵呵 没错
<ofan> mofaph: 貌似就是-visibility=hidden的问题，导致symbol 没有被导出，代码用了一些宏来控制可见性，貌似有点问题
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 就像你有脚, 为啥要用拐杖?
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 白痴么?
<ofan> kk呢
<_____aaaa> stardiviner: 他骂的,你在骂人了,搞人身攻击,你他妈的,我有骂你么
<ofan> roylez: 出来管事了
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 你白痴, 这才是骂人, 疑问句显然不是,语文这么垃圾
<mofaph> 哎，本来好好的讨论，怎么都变成了人身攻击了？
<stardiviner> _____aaaa: 我可不敢骂你, 等会儿被踢就不好了
<ofan> adam8157_: 出来管事了
<ofan> iGoogle: 出来管事了
<adam8157_> ofan: 哦 没注意
<Yifu> 不好意思，这个话题是我先引出来的
<huntxu> adam8157_: 打倒不管事的op
<Yifu> 别吵了吧
<ofan> mofaph: 果然是这个问题 https://trac.macports.org/ticket/34605
<huntxu> hamo: 打倒商業公司裏的蛤蟆
 * hamo 淡定淡定...
<adam8157> ofan: huntxu 今天忙呢, 没注意
<huntxu> hamo: 坦白說錢是不是進了你的口袋
<hamo> huntxu: ...我这是躺枪啊..
<ofan> adam8157: 给个帽子我帮你管 loool
<ofan> kk怎么了
<adam8157> _____aaaa: stardiviner 别吵了哈, 别人身攻击
<huntxu> hamo: 你自稱貧困兒童
<hamo> huntxu: 本来就是贫农嘛...
<huntxu> hamo: 就可以老是吃免費午餐了
<huntxu> _____aaaa: stardiviner 對的，有精力就一起來打擊蛤蟆
 * hamo 啥？
 * hamo 我肿么啦？
<huntxu> hamo: 這就是站錯陣營的下場
 * _____aaaa will write one script to reply Personal attacks
<adam8157> hamo: 要是打你能换来世界和平, 我们当然...
<hamo> huntxu: 是阿蛋的公司不要我啊...我想弃暗投明啊...
<Yifu> 免费捐个午餐都能吵成这样
<huntxu> hamo: 不是已經要了麽
<hamo> huntxu: 又不要了..T_T
<huntxu> hamo: 當初是你自己想去追隨度孃的
<adam8157> hamo: 鬼 等周一吧, wangcong周末回国, 可能下周面试吧 我猜
<hamo> adam8157: 当然也不打我是吧...
 * adam8157 lunch
<huntxu> adam8157: 真早...
 * hamo 妈回来了，准备吃免费的午餐了...lol
 * huntxu 嚓
<xuhoudao> 大家六一节快乐。
<sjd_zeus> 都头发花白了，还六一快乐呢
<jyfl987> oracle终于败诉了
<sjd_zeus> ?
<debianer> 各位领导好阿
<zer4tul> @_@
<zer4tul> 蛤蟆怎么跑了
<hoxily> @@
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8gw1dtij4aqr3kj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8gw1dtij5hmmbvj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 台历
<debianer> hoxily: 最近有好玩的吗
<hoxily> 没有
<debianer> 好的云储存或者其他软件或游戏
<zhangjian> itrufeng: 你好
<Kandu> debianer: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/humble-indie-bundle-v.html
<Kandu> debianer: 貌似不錯
<zhangjian> gae 上youtube 好快
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190259.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Fedora 18 将支持 UEFI 安全启动_RedHat Fedora_cnBeta.COM
<zhangjian> kk 是如何做到 吧帖子发到这里的。是 irc 的 api么？
<ofan> zhangjian: 定时查看论坛
<kk> zhangjian, 你阅读本手册？  ㍤ 
<zhangjian> ofan: 呢要发到irc呢？有标准api么？
<ofan> zhangjian: irc用的库
<zhangjian> 哦
<zhangjian> 好东西
<zhangjian> 我觉得很多地方都可以这么弄
<zhangjian> 如果有一个漂亮简单的irc 客户端
<kk> irssi不错，google一下。
<kk> 2012-06-01 12:30:30 +0800
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6820745ftw1dtg8yjy4dpj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> UEFI boot RHEL早有了吧，怎么不给用Fedora的那些小白鼠耍耍
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 壞淫
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 你用Fedora的？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 嗯，在用f17
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 肃然起敬...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是安全验证
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦，隔壁X组的东西，偶不熟悉
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ .. - -}||}}}}B MeaCulpa
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥组？
<ofan> nnd -j8编译连gpg解密秘钥都慢
<MeaCulpa> 家里-j19
<MeaCulpa> 哦，17
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190262.htm  这个不错
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: [视频]23款Linux原生游戏排行榜_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> 都有哪些
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 爲麼不用 -j32
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 4æ ¸cpu
<ofan> 加超线程
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这种视频还是需要的，光说，没体验
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，， 4核 8線程，應該可以 -j9 的， 不是有個 ht指令集麼
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对啊  所以以后宣传要上视频
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: -j8 就已经100%了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧， -j9 用電會加大的，，
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，比如WOW就做足宣传，连电影的copy都有广告，其实好的mmo多了去了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 估計在這個夏季會燒掉的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国人比较认品牌的，宣传比较类
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是没好处啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 做网游才有钱图
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Linux也有商业游戏，
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Linux网游不少啊，再说现在流行网页游戏...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 做成教育类网游  在里面打怪打的是 sphinx这样的怪物 要答题  lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ..。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 网页游戏那是上班玩的  下班回家 大玩一把得靠客户端
<MeaCulpa> 这个，native, 不包括跨平台和移植的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过也说不好  最近有研究那种服务器端渲染的  以后管你什么平台都可以了 只要有网速就行
<itrufeng> haha
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个绝对包括跨平台的 我刚才看到doom了
<MeaCulpa> o
<ofan> jyfl987: nvidia?
<MeaCulpa> 我最倾佩的还是Runescape
<ofan> 据说要搞云显卡
<jyfl987> ofan: 几年前就有个公司在研究这个了  那时候我还不敢想20M 光纤
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 能把Java Applet作到那个程度
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一个 canvas就行了 哪里需要java
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: runscape那时候还没这写
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了  那个 regnum我玩过 感觉和wow差不多
<ofan> 这里除了我没人玩D3了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，无脑mmo
 * ofan 这里除了我没人玩D3了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实这种东西关键在于美工  代码引擎方面完全没问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 推广很重要
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如说  人脸 ， 爱好者搞的就很粗糙
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在用什么邮件客户端？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有衣服 整个人体的渲染
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你去看看老滚系列，爱好者搞的人体
<Cherrot> 有谁鼓捣过 vsftp?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是听说 GTA那帮人 在研究合成技术 连语音都用代码合成了 而且配合脸部肌肉动作  这就给了爱好者定制提供了好的肩膀
<ofan> jyfl987: 你玩GTA?
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么不玩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 也许吧
<ofan> 等GTA V
<ofan> jyfl987: 我小学就在玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过 话又说回来  如果是玩 劲舞那种的 要个毛脸部细节 就多放点颜色 光就行了
<ofan> GTA 3,还有各种mod
<jyfl987> ofan: so?
<MeaCulpa> GTA没意思
<MeaCulpa> 老滚~~
<ofan> jyfl987: GTA引擎优化一般
<ofan> IV现在的机器带的都卡
<MeaCulpa> ofan: http://is.gd/0A2tcN
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: CBBE TES - Google Search
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: GTA是没意思 得上mod 开作弊外挂才好玩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://is.gd/0A2tcN
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 我以前没玩过那么自由的游戏
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 爱好者做的人脸和人体
<ofan> jyfl987: Just Cause 2也很自由
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，习惯玩西方RPG的，就喜欢自由度高的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我没玩过嘛 我是穷逼
<MeaCulpa> 我单位T410 老滚V 能玩
<ofan> lol
<jyfl987> 那win32下能玩么 MeaCulpa
<ofan> http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/dsohowto.pdf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 老滚只能win下面玩...做mod的人很多不care 大小写的，所以..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 擦  原来不能lin下玩
<MeaCulpa> 就算wine了也有很多mod有问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 废话，这年头lin下面商业游戏越来越少
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我希望有个人体建模引擎 你给点参数 他就帮你生成了
<MeaCulpa> opengl直接用，或者用通用引擎的商业游戏很少了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: unreal那个引擎其实三平台的  国内好友网游是用那个的  其实是他们不发布打包而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我上家公司 同事就演示给我看过
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 爱
<MeaCulpa> unreal3就因为一点声音，没法Linux发布
<itrufeng> o
<MeaCulpa> 3D 游戏比较多
<MeaCulpa> 3D 游戏往往引擎和关卡什么的区分比较好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 3D的对团队要求低 可以分散开发 你做模型 只要符合引擎要求 就可以了  完全可以不管我这边 但是2d的话 多少有点影响
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 2D 游戏区分不开，很多2D游戏内存泄露的厉害
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 2d的那就那一个平面 你做的人物模型 当然有这个那个的限制的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 刚才那个视频里的 第5个 shank 你看了么
<MeaCulpa> 没那么快
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 横版过关游戏  完全跟以前游戏听里那种一样 ^_^
<MeaCulpa> 现在才15
<MeaCulpa> 放的慢
<MeaCulpa> 难道没有NWN...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑弄个屏幕  + 游戏机 然后做游戏厅
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 叫 linux游戏厅 hoho
<MeaCulpa> Sacred 都有...
<MeaCulpa> 过场动画太多，游戏画面少...
<MeaCulpa> 暴雪风格的宣传
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个 shank不错  等你看到了就是了
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> Doom3, 14
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额  这个视频跳过了 4th
<MeaCulpa> UT2004可以
<MeaCulpa> Doom人物有皮肤，不错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你要是有钱，可以开个Linux网吧...里面装满游戏
<jyfl987> 3rd的更玄  trine
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 估计亏的厉害，哈哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞网游么
<MeaCulpa> 网游单机lan都搞
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不搞网吧 我搞协会 开网吧牌照就坑死了
 * lainme python的问题。configparser的defaults能只对特定section定义么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: -_-!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我放许多机器在家里 拉个光纤  附近谁想搞开源项目的 都可以到我那去玩
<MeaCulpa> 聚众啊...上传不能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上行跟下行需求差别很大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 排第1名的那个 叫 heros of newerth
<jyfl987> 看界面就跟星际差不多 额
<jyfl987> 不对 有点像dota
<MeaCulpa> dota我不喜欢
<jyfl987> me either
<MeaCulpa> 不喜欢RTS, 不喜欢第三人称
<jyfl987> 擦 我喜欢rts
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 当然 TA spring那种最好了
<MeaCulpa> 我脑子不好使
<jyfl987> 我希望有个网游 做任务是写代码
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有啊
<jyfl987> 不过是写rpg代码 让他去完成一些任务
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: second life
<MeaCulpa> 要码字，去secondlife
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩  这个也不错 second life国内也有克隆 但是做得不行
<MeaCulpa> 前提是你要有想法
<MeaCulpa> 码字底端了，关键是想法
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: secondlife 可以改变某个区域的参数么
<MeaCulpa> 哦，NWN 拍第十了，不vu哦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我记得他是可以购买土地的
<jyfl987> 要是可以修改参数就好了  比如修改引力
<MeaCulpa> Penumbra还不错
<xhh> jyfl987: 你在什么位置?
<jyfl987> xhh: 我在 太阳系第4行星上 你呢
<xhh> jyfl987:  O:)
<xhh> jyfl987: 有很多机器吗? 向往啊
<jyfl987> xhh: 有毛机器 我一个amd
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • gtkqq怎么不能登录啊。我快哭了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376526 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bill-zt/gtkqq sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gtkqq 我是这样装的。用终端打开gtkqq点登录就出现错误 ** WARNING ** : Read all data, but not find all headers.!(url.c, 430) ** WARNING ** : Null point acc …
<jyfl987> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep -i 'model name'
<jyfl987> model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz
<xhh> jyfl987: "我放许多机器在家里 拉个光纤  附近谁想搞开源项目的 都可以到我那去玩"
<jyfl987> 额 什么时候他们换奔腾给我了
<xhh> jyfl987: 被坑了
<jyfl987> xhh: 我说的是以后 你怎么不看上下文的？
<jyfl987> xhh: 你是不是中宣部的？
<xhh> jyfl987: :D
<jyfl987> xhh: 看来你不是  你是外交部的
<xhh> jyfl987: 在码代码呢, 没仔细瞧
<jyfl987> xhh: 你码的啥代码？
<xhh> jyfl987: 用ruby on rails写网站
<jyfl987> xhh: 额  ror派的 打倒
<xhh> jyfl987: 贵派是?
<MeaCulpa> humble bundle 5
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你可以Django, ROR 派Py代表
<jyfl987> xhh: 我是蛋黄派的
<MeaCulpa> 蛋黄派是反式脂肪之家
<xhh> 甜
<zhangjian> ruby on rails 里 是有 配置 controller 路由的。简单明了的 网页指导
<xhh> 其实我还是喜欢python, 不过同事都用ruby, 没办法
<zhangjian> 谁有呀
<xhh> zhangjian: guides.rubyonrails.com
<MeaCulpa> xhh: py选择太多了，不像Ruby, 就一个
 * lainme python的问题。configparser的defaults能只对特定section定义么？
<zhangjian> 我这里还上不去 guides.rubyonrails.com。看来要 vpn
<xhh> MeaCulpa: 从工具库的角度说ruby更有选择太多的问题
<xhh> 很多ruby gem用着用着就没人维护了
<zhangjian> 嗯。这个却是
<zhangjian> 不兼容。弄的人不想维护了
<MeaCulpa> xhh: 那是ruby做库的门槛低
<MeaCulpa> xhh: py还有PEP之类呢
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 大家真不知道~~'
<xhh> 比如大名鼎鼎的CanCan, 原作者不做了
<xhh> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 对头
<MeaCulpa> python你不认真写文档，没人鸟你的
<zhangjian> 嗯
<xhh> 我觉得还是主要因为 python和ruby的文化不一样
<MeaCulpa> xhh: py用的人，大部分不是程序员，不像自己以后没着罗
<xhh> python: len([1, 2, 3])
<xhh> ruby: [1, 2, 3].length
<MeaCulpa> 用户群体不一样
<xhh> [1,2,3].size
<xhh> [1,2.3].count
<lainme> 哎。那就只能忍受那些额外的数据了
<MeaCulpa> ruby是要码字够爽，py是要谁都能用
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 没明白你意思
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 你意思是自己不想写完整的dic?
<lainme> MeaCulpa: configparser如果设定了缺省值，都是全局的。取任何一个section里的选项，都会包含进来。看着心烦而已，倒是没什么影响
<pj7810> 请问ubuntu哪里修改成默认启动命令行？
<pj7810> 我用root进入后，找不到/etc/inittab
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 不同的section如果有一样的字段名呢？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 那就无法区分了。如果配置文件里没有给出，都会是同一默认值
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 下围棋，gokgs服务器，声音正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376533 关键词：gokgs sound cgoban 围棋 weiqi 安装JRE以运行cgoban围棋在线对弈： 解压：sudo ./jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin 拷贝：sudo mv jre1.6.0_31/ /opt/jre1.6.0 安装：sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /opt/jre1.6 …
<MeaCulpa> lainme: RawConfigParser呢？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 没试
<zer4tul> lainme: 如果没太高的用户习惯兼容性需求，直接用python写配置文件应该比较简单吧
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 除非是自己用，或者中间件，否则这样不妥
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 呃……为啥？
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 说实话我觉得ini挺恶心的
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 我随便注入一把你不就挂了
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 呃……好吧
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 解释器进程太危险了
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 这倒是
<MeaCulpa> 就好比我在库里面直接写函数外面的代码，被import的时候他就执行了 。。。
<xhh> zer4tul: json, yaml 呢
<MeaCulpa> 恶心，不能grep
<MeaCulpa> 还是ini好
<MeaCulpa> 几行shell就能写个ini parser
<MeaCulpa> ^j.*和.*ml$都是妖货
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ini有group
<ofan> 而且直接eval太不安全
<MeaCulpa> ofan: group是顺序结构，group下面紧接着就是group内容
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那怎么搞不同的group
<MeaCulpa> awk '/group/ {get the name to group} {get group[element]}'
<MeaCulpa> 多简单...
<MeaCulpa> AIX里很多配置文件都是这个模式
<MeaCulpa> 我们内部都是一个awk搞定
<MeaCulpa> 只要不停的往hash数组里加元素即可，隐式的
<MeaCulpa> 只要有了hash, 我可以对group内条目的\n进行暂时变换，从而可以拿到group name扔给unix sort
<MeaCulpa> 这样所有的group名都是可控的
<MeaCulpa> 所以那些sed awk啥的都没内建排序算法
<MeaCulpa> 擦忘了看视频恶劣
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还要awk
<sjd_zeus> 在这个小学生过情人节，中学生过光棍节，80后过儿童节的特别@@时代，Mx喊你一起乐呵乐呵~
<afric__> hoxily:: 看了下昨天imadper发的那个dns over tcp的链接，上面说当包大于512Byte的时候，用tcp，不用udp,可上面没说怎么解决呀
<afric__> 怎么把DNS报文中的TC段改为1？
<ofan>  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190248.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: [图]在谷歌搜索“麦当劳”就会出现奇怪的提示_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<stock-cn> 请问，linux下有没有类似豌豆夹一样的工具？
<bluezd> quit
<stock-cn>  请问，linux下有没有类似豌豆夹一样的工具？
<huntxu> stock-cn: 豌豆夾是什麽
<stock-cn> 算我没说
<ofan> huntxu: 就是豌豆皮
<lerosua> stock-cn:  有简单的工具 Qtadb,  管理手机没问题，不过没那些市场。
<bot1024> 有没有觉得xchat聊天感觉消息看起来乱？
<woju> bot1024: 没什么人用xchat
<woju> bot1024: 基本上都用irssi
 * MeaCulpa 忍不住想搞迅雷会员了
<MeaCulpa> ychat windows里有点用
<bot1024> ychat？
<MeaCulpa> xchat的免费binary
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat飄過
<MeaCulpa> xchat bianry要钱的
<MeaCulpa> 可见gtk做的项目有多烂
<MeaCulpa> xchat dev说编译过程太痛苦，希望用户给钱
<bot1024> MeaCulpa, xchat有注册机。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 30天後再安裝 = =
<MeaCulpa> bot1024: 在这频道说这种话，大逆不道
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 自己make
<bot1024> woju, irssi支持中文有点麻烦
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 在windows裏make？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那太糾結了啊...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 项目质量差，所以make麻烦
<woju> bot1024: 不麻烦，大家都在用这个，基本上都在用这个，别的没什么人用，所以别的都不好用
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: gtk又不像qt
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :) 反正有雷锋免费帮我们build, ychat
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: win下跑gtk太糾結了，而且難看
<stock-cn> lerosua: 能安装软件不
<stock-cn> lerosua: 下载下来后，能在电脑上安装到手机里去吗
<bot1024> 你们用的都是irssi？
<stock-cn> bot1024: 我用emacs
<lerosua> stock-cn:  能装
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不纠结，就是要分开，我有16个gtk, 昨天卸载了1个
<stock-cn> lerosua: 谢谢你了，我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> 二奶仔——低人一等★非正牌的東西命運不濟,這是古已有之的定律
<lerosua> stock-cn:  其实你用手机上的airdroid就很好用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 二四六八單——冇得變★撲克遊戲,有一種叫「鬥牛」
<CyrusYzGTt> ,若五張牌中分別是二四
<CyrusYzGTt> 六八,而另一張是單數的話,無論怎麼變,也變不出一隻「牛」
<CyrusYzGTt> ,這盤要輸掉了
<stock-cn> lerosua: 啥意思阿
<stock-cn> lerosua: 我装了2.3.7的原生态了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 庫獨立裝的？還是每個自己帶
<stock-cn> lerosua: 但是没有相应google服务包
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 每个自己代，不能用共享的，太乱了
<lerosua> stock-cn:  cm的固件吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 渣嘢★次貨、劣等貨
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 你在學粵語嗎... =.=
<stock-cn> lerosua: 对，我装了CM7
<lerosua> stock-cn:  cm有相应的google包，分离了而已，找来装了就有google服务了
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 呃……7.2？
<CyrusYzGTt> 廣府話，課程暫時到這裏，本尊下次再教爾等
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 哪里有7.2下载？
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 吾本來就是廣府人士，不用學
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =
<stock-cn> lerosua: 找不到合适的，找到的似乎都不能装
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡午覺去。。 各位本尊要安息了，，
<stock-cn> lerosua: cm难道就没有个官方网站吗
<lerosua> stock-cn:  不可能吧，都在cm官网上吧
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 就是nightly
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 快去升級gmlive ,,,在 f17已經不能用了
<zer4tul> stock-cn: www.cyanogenmod.com
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 就是这个
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 谢谢阿，困扰我一年的问题终于找到了
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 啥问题？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  -(-_-) 手势－隐身 (|) ()
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 还有，你别走阿
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不準， 寡人要爾立刻馬上去升級 gmlive
<stock-cn> lerosua:   zer4tul  我的三星gt s5670要装哪一个阿
<stock-cn> lerosua:  zer4tul  三星 Galaxy  fit  s5670
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 如果你要google服务包的话http://goo-inside.me/google-apps/
<kk> zer4tul ⇪ t: Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 配置很低。谢谢你了，我找了几个月今天终于找到官方的了
<palomino|working> 我上次不是给过你嘛-_- , stock-cn
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 上次你给的不是这个网址，
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 哇……都可以上CM9了
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 我的2.3.7要装哪一个？
<palomino|working> 这个从哪里看出是"官方"的了? , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 上回我不是给了你cm网站的么
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 上会我一看是英文，大概就没看了。都没印象了
<palomino|working> 这次又何尝不是英文?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这次经过在很多国内论坛搜索后没办法了，看到cyanogenmod就认真了
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 对不起哦，现在想起来真的很感谢你
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 话说你CM好像不支持s5670
<bot1024> CM是什么? :-D
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 不是阿，我就装了cm7阿，非常省电，起码延长一倍以上！！！
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 为什么这么省电，还省内存
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 我以前180M内存都起码占到70以上，80%是经常的。现在一般都是70M以下，40%左右
<palomino|working> 汗
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 应该是接近40%，但在以下
<palomino|working> 说明原版rom里带的乱七八糟应用太多吧
<Zertad> hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 别走阿。GMS要装那个
<Zertad> 今天六一儿童节，各位怎么过的？
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 我没走
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 是Zertad
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 话说GMS是啥？
<Zertad> 同问。GMS是啥？
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 就是你说的google服务包
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 呃……
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 说实话我不知道你该装哪个
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，vim肿末把当前行放到屏幕中间来着？ 突然忘记了。。。
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 我的2.3.7版本，CM7的
<adam8157> gfrog: zz
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 要装哪一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，记成Z了，我说肿末没反应。
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 别走哦
<zer4tul> stock-cn: http://goo.im/gapps
<kk> zer4tul,啥网址y Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 这有说明，应该是2.3.5
<bot1024> 中兴n780这种配置能装么
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 对应的是20110828
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 我试试
<zer4tul> stock-cn: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
<kk> zer4tul,啥网址y Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
<zer4tul> stock-cn: 直接下吧
<namoamitabuddha> MIX 时代的调用还没有规范，貌似 Linkage 都是自己维护的
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 好的，你先别离开哦
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 刚掉线了，呵呵
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 在linux下如何把包复制到手机sd卡去
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 难道这就是传说中的假死？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376546 经常都是，鼠标箭头突然消失就死机 今天开tty1用mplayer放歌，tty7死后，音乐继续播放，而且很流畅 请教有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-06-01 15:01
<huntxu> stock-cn: android-sdk有現成的adb工具
<huntxu> stock-cn: 不然就連接成usb，挂載後復制
<stock-cn> huntxu: 明白了
<server_> 请问，哪里有gns3的源
<stock-cn> huntxu: 用usb连接，看到sd卡似乎和手机里的文件不一样了
<server_> 网上找了好多，gns3，版本都比较老，官方的没有deb版本的，只有源吗，大神们帮我下
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 你的 laptop 上不能插 sd 卡？
<huntxu> stock-cn: 不一樣是啥意思？
<Cherrot> 至今干不过urbanterror里的bot...
<stock-cn> huntxu: 我手机里的sd卡里的文件和从电脑上看到的不一样，电脑里少很多阿
<a-nerd> .
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 我重启算了，等我阿
<huntxu> stock-cn: 沒遇到過，只用過adb
<Zertad> 一直用sftp连接手机的路过
<stock-cn`> huntxu: qtadb缺少东西
<stock-cn`> error while loading shared libraries: libQtDeclarative.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<afric__> MaskRay: 用unbound开启了dnssec,然后开启ssh,能上youtube,但打不开视频，上不了twitter,这是怎么回事？
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: 我直接在手机上下载到sd卡
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: 可以吧
<afric__> resolv.conf写的是nameserver 127.0.0.1  nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<namoamitabuddha> afric__: 请私聊，谢谢。
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: recovery需要wipe吗
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: 提示安装好了，重启什么都没有阿
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: 老大，要怎么做阿
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: recovery装了google包，但重启总是没有
<stock-cn`> zer4tul: 总是看不到gtalk
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 在吗
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 老大，装了总是没有阿
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 在不
<stock-cn> 我掉线了吗
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 咋回事，我的装了仍然没有
<stock-cn> zer4tul: palomino|working 装了google服务包，仍然没有
<palomino|working> ?_?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 提示安装结束了，仍然看不到gtalk啥的，一个都看不到
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 程序里还是原来的哪些
<palomino|working> 有googletalk么?_?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 没有
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 比原来系统一个都没多
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 在recovery里选择 install zip from sdcard
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 安装时候提示什么2.3.5哦，我的不是2.3.7系统吗
<palomino|working> 不知道
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 老大，怎么不说话哦
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 怎么会这样哦
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 到底要怎么装哦
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 那到底要怎么装哦
<palomino|working> 你不是装了么
<palomino|working> 我也是那么装的
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 需要wipe吗
<palomino|working> 也许你需要wipe一下
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 哦。我看看
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 双wipe吗
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 你试试呗，反正新刷的
<stock-cn> 好
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这些包都是for Android 2.3.5
<stock-cn> palomino|working: CM7不是2.3.7吗？？
<stock-cn> zer4tul: 出来哦，老大
<stock-cn> 要装个google服务包，咋就这么复杂了
<fyodor_> gapps?
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 对哦
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 是cm7
<palomino|working> 根本就不复杂阿 , Stephenjy
<palomino|working> 根本就不复杂阿 Sto , Stephenjy
<palomino|working> -_-
<fyodor_> 机机什么状态？
<palomino|working> 我错了 , Stephenjy
<palomino|working> 是你想得太复杂啦 , stock-cn
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 刚装完阿
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 可是一直都没有阿，虽然提示装上了
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我的是cm7
<fyodor_> recovery 刷 gapps 不行？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 刷了总是看不到google应用程序
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 刷的时候是提示complete了
<fyodor_> 刷完提示没有错误？
<fyodor_> 什么型号，山寨 CM 还是官方？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 没错误。只是刷的时候提示是for Android 2.3.5
<fyodor_> gapps 包也应该是 CM 指定的下载点下载
<stock-cn> fyodor_: CM是在国内论坛看到的
<fyodor_> CM 官方有支持么你的型号？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我的三星galaxy fit s5670
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 没看到官方有支持我机子的型号
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 是三星gt s5670的
<binker> 用着Ubuntu就是舒服
<fyodor_> 那不好说了
<binker> 怎么不好说呢
<fyodor_> 手机里看到是 2.3.7 版本么？
<binker> 用习惯了就舒服
<palomino|working> 他在跟别人说.. , binker
<fyodor_> binker: 没对你讲 :P
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵
<fyodor_> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Latest_Version/Google_Apps stock-cn
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 对，手机里看到是2.3.7
<kk> fyodor_ ⇪ t: Latest Version/Google Apps - CyanogenMod Wiki
<fyodor_> 基包是CM7.2rc0?
<binker> 你们说的是安卓手机的系统版本是吧
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 啥意思？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 你是说我手机不是CM7?
<fyodor_> 我是说版本
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 版本显示2.3.7
<fyodor_> 具体版本
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 具体cm版本怎么知道哦
<fyodor_> 作者不吱声么在发布帖里？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: CM版本怎么看？开机画面里显示CM7
<fyodor_> 直接看手机中有无 google 应用啊，shell 进去
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我在固件管理器里看到了
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 是这个版本  CyanogenMod-7.1.0-GalaxyFit-Kang
<fyodor_> 但在 appdrawer 中没有应用图标？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: shell是说开命令行终端吗
<stock-cn> fyodor_: appdrawer是啥？
<fyodor_> cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip 这个包应该对所有 CM7 通用的
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 和这个一样吗  http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y Goo.im Downloads - Downloading gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
<fyodor_> 应该是
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 装了没用阿
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 装了之后，一个软件也没多
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 装和不装一模一样
<fyodor_> md5: 1647897d8ac3efb04723d2ad2c361a3f
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 这是啥
<fyodor_> 检查包 md5 值..
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 用啥检查
<fyodor_> android 生态圈太杂了，你可以直接问这个 ROM 制作者
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 找不到人了阿
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 能重装官方的吗
<fyodor_> 那谁能知道他是如何作的 ROM 哦..
<fyodor_> 三棒官方？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 对
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我手机里还有这个ROM
<fyodor_> 我只知道 htc 用 RUU 直接刷回官方。sumsung 就不太清楚了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么我用ubuntu twweak恢复了默认字体，但是依然很丑？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376552 我更新语言支持后，字体就变得很丑了，用了ubuntu tweak字体看似调过来了，但实际上比默认差远了，有谁能告诉我什么原因？有什么好的办法恢复ubuntu默认字体，而 …
<stock-cn`> fyodor_: 我都不知道怎么办了
<stock-cn`> fyodor_: 直接装软件，也可以装。装了后啥都没有了
<fyodor_> 普通软件也装不了？
<stock-cn`> fyodor_: 是gapp里的apk包
<fyodor_> 那就放弃了，或者换 ROM，或者刷回官方
<fyodor_> 不过，从没听说过这种问题 :)
<stock-cn`> fyodor_: 那我换rom算了
<stock-cn`> fyodor_: 但又不知道换哪个
<fyodor_> 选择了三棒就选择了烦恼 :P
<huntxu> adam8157: pes2011本賽季33勝1平進112球丟6球 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 賽季開始的時候3m不到買了個數據高當時市場價才0.8m的前鋒，賽季結束身價漲到6m，有冤大頭48m買去...
<wanghe> hello
<wanghe> anybodu
<wanghe> anybody
<kk> wanghe, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<wanghe> 都是说中文的么
<Cherrot> wanghe: or what do you want?
<wanghe> nothing
<wanghe> 还以为现在没多少人会上irc
<sjd_zeus> ..
<hoxily> $ cat /dev/zero > /tmp/zerofile
<hoxily> 会怎么样？
<wanghe> 不怎样
<Cherrot> hoxily: 能怎样？
<Cherrot> hoxily: 照样没响应~
<Cherrot> hoxily: 塞满掉了……
<alpha080> wanghe: hello,boy
<alpha080> wanghe: what's up?
<shellcmd> ？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 还在吗
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我想刷个cm7.2rc啥的，官网没看到有下载了哦
<fyodor_> stock-cn: 那应该是不支持呗 :P
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 我看到有人刷了
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 7.1的有没有官网通用版本？
<fyodor_> 那可能是个人制作的
<fyodor_> 通用版本 ROM??
<fyodor_> 直接到 xda 上找啊..
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 哪里阿
<fyodor_> google XDA
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • chkconfig /sbin/insserv:No such file or directory http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376558 sys_version:12.04LTS For example: #chkconfig --level mysql on /sbin/insserv:No such file or directory Fix: # ln -s /usr/lib/insserv/insserv /sbin/insserv 统计信息: 发表于 由 快捷键V — 2012-06-01 17:20
<stock-cn> fyodor_: http://www.xda.cn/   ??
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y XDA智能手机网 - 中国第一智能手机评述媒体
<cloudsben> hi
<kk> cloudsben, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<cloudsben> 晕,中文怎么这么烂了
<cloudsben> 看来我用的中文不好啊
<xport> 咳咳，各位，请帮个忙？我的 gnome-termail 起不来了，现在只能 tty1 下面去干活。
<cloudsben> 17点
<xport> 哦，是  gnome-terminal
<xport> 12.04
<xport> 谁有遇到过类似的问题，帮忙支个招吧~~~
<woju> 12.04和11.10没什么区别似乎
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 是这个吗
<xport> 再问一下，谁知道桌面环境下 gnome-terminal 不能启动会是什么造成的吗？
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 这里找到了miui
<stock-cn> fyodor_: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1516434
<kk> stock-cn ⇪ t: **[ROM] MIUI v4-ICS-CM9 [UPDATE 4-3-2012]** - xda-developers
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech2ipo.com/52900/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 搞笑顶级域名？谷歌购买.lol顶级域名 - Tech2IPO
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 这里有2.3.7版本
<stock-cn> fyodor_: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1604461
<kk> stock-cn ⇪ t: [rom]miui gb[3-5-2012] - xda-developers
<fyodor_> 这随你啊。CM9 是基于 ICS，当前可能不太稳定，甚至有些硬件不工作，看说明 stock-cn
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 后面那个不是
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 后面那个是基于7.2
<fyodor_> en，所以说让你选嘛..
<stock-cn>    fyodor_: 可以从7.1直接卡刷ma
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 吗
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 可以直接从CM7.1卡刷跌倒CM7.2吗？
<nicol> fedora 17
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 可以直接从CM7.1卡刷到CM7.2吗？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 各位大神，我真的崩掉了，请求解决无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376564 用硬盘安装Ubuntu，无线网卡也附加驱动更新了 但是，开机不能使用 只能开机再待机后才能使用。 我十分不解，从上午到现在，用尽各种办法还是不能解决。 是电源 …
<stock-cn> fyodor_: 下载总是不出来  http://205.196.121.221/pka6zi5uqxog/2ncmk5c85bvnaiz/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-GalaxyFit-UNOFFICIAL-signed.zip
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
<Cherrot> 有没有人一起玩urbanterror?
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 我很久以前玩过，和CS相似
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 怎么样，玩不玩？
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 现在没有下载阿
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 很大的
<Cherrot> stock-cn: :D
 * Cherrot gaming
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 你教我装上了cm7.2我就好好陪你玩
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 可以吗
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 没装过哦 :D 偶小白一个
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 话说什么是CM7.2...
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 哦 我连智能手机都没用过的 :D:D:D
<wanghe826> ChanServ,
<wanghe826> stock-cn:l
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 在吗老大
<ofan> RT @9GAG In class: 2+2=4. Homework: 2+4+2=8. Exam: John had 4 apples. He eats one and gives one to a friend. Calculate the Sun's mass.
<palomino|working> ?_?
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 从cm7.1升级到cm7.2，直接用rom升级就可以吗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 直接recovery就可以吗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 知道吗
<palomino|working> 理论上你从recovery里刷一下就行
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 谢谢
<samson-cn> 你们在聊cyanogenmod?
<stock-cn> samson-cn: 是
<stock-cn> palomino|working: cm7.2要装那个版本的gapp?
<samson-cn> stock-cn: 我都上cm9了.你们怎么还在cm7.2?
<stock-cn> samson-cn: 我的机子老阿，三星s5670
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 帮我看下，我的tomcat日志 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376566 我启动和退出都没有问题，就看不到猫。是不是我的JDK路径有问题？下面是catalina.out日志。帮我看看问题在哪好吗？ May 30, 2012 3:15:04 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init 信息: The APR based Apache Tomc …
<stock-cn> samson-cn: 帮忙看看，cm7.2要装哪个gapp
<samson-cn> stock-cn: 额,这个我就不知道了.我手上是touchpad,所以装的是cm9的平板...
<samson-cn> stock-cn: 我自己gapps都没搞懂版本呢
<palomino|working> 哦，我一个平板也刷了cm9
<samson-cn> 吃饭去了,一会儿回来
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 怎么知道我要装哪个gapp？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 刷最新的那个2.3.x的呗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 没看到阿
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是这里找吗 http://goo.im/gapps/
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps
<palomino|working> 不知道 , stock-cn
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 你是在哪里看到的阿
<palomino|working> 我不是给过你网址么
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 麻烦再给一次，好吗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我这次保存下来
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 刚才那么多，怎么就每一个能用的哦
<palomino|working> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Latest_Version/Google_Apps
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ t: Latest Version/Google Apps - CyanogenMod Wiki
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 是下载 CyanogenMod 7这个的吗
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不用每样都跟别人确认一遍吧
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这个我以前刷过，在cm7.1就没成功过
<palomino|working> 那我也没招
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • qq http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376567 Pidgin 咋加上qq协议啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！1 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzautpy — 2012-06-01 18:29
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 真是奇怪了，gapp就是没装上
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我只有刷小米的了
<richard_ma> 大家老黄瓜刷绿漆节快乐哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙，球benchmark工具
<xport> 咳咳，各位，请帮个忙？我的 gnome-termail 起不来了，现在只能 tty1 下面去干活。
<Cherrot> xport: 咋个起不来法啊
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 我终于有个大致的了解了，刷MIUI成功了，gapp都有
<palomino|working> 恭喜你。。
<xport> 点了unity launcher上终端的图标，没有反应哦。
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 谢谢你们
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 恭喜哟
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 谢谢
<xport> 现在只能tty下面去用terminal了。
<stock-cn> 各种手机喜欢google的，直接刷小米最省心
<Cherrot> xport: 错误信息？
<xport> sudo rm -fr /tmp && reboot 后也没能正常。
<palomino|working> 换个别的shell试试 , xport
<Cherrot> xport: DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal 呢？
<palomino|working> 说错
<palomino|working> 换个别的terminal
<xport> 好，我来是是看。
<stock-cn> 各位要刷机的，把手机都寄过来，我免费刷阿
<palomino|working> lol
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 你最常用的是什么terminal?
<palomino|working> tilda
<stock-cn> palomino|working: XDA是个好东西，各种国际通用手机都有很多ROM，且都能用
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 有点奇怪，不同的terminal有区别么？
<palomino|working> 是阿 , stock-cn
<palomino|working> 有些功能不同吧... , Cherrot
<palomino|working> 比如这tilda能用热键藏起来/呼出。。 , Cherrot
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 原来这样:)
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 这个主题咋就没找到下载连接呢？  http://cellcustomize.com/2012/05/miui-theme-misense-4-0-sense-4-style/
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y Cell Customize » MIUI Theme: MiSense 4.0 (Sense 4 Style)
<palomino|working> 这个不知。。我没用过miui...
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 好的，不换主题我也满意了
<stock-cn> palomino|working:   zer4tul   这里真的是一个好地方！取经的好地法国
<xport> 在tty1下面做了 export DISPLAY=:0 后，跑 gnome-terminal 出现一行坨坨的提示（方块...方块...方块...）
<Cherrot> 从desktop版的ubuntu在线升级或使用alternateCD升级是不是仍然会保留desktop留下的的软件包？
<alpha080> http://www.ituring.com.cn/book/938
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y ["503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable . IN gettitle"]
<xport> 最新情况，开了xterm后运行 gnome-terminal，看到信息是“浮点数例外（核心已口口）”。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 大家看看怎么解决这个问题啊。。， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376573 电脑型号是：宏基as4741g cpu:i3-330 显卡：nvida gt330M 内存：2G HDD：320G 1: 开机的视频：链接http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA2MDA3MjIw.html（可能有密码：123） 2：出现这种情况只要将笔记本电池拔 …
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个俺不熟啊。
<Cherrot> xport: 翻译成例外了？  是不是 float number exception..
<xport> 是的，正在 google 这个东东
<xport> 还没看到解法。
<Cherrot> xport: 加油，，听起来不是什么好消息
<Kandu> debian wheezy amd64, awesome wm, 玩 limbo 不能 exit, killall limbo.exe 後不能再次進入，有解決方法沒?
<xport> 最新情况是，开了xterm，执行 sudo gnome-terminal 是正常的。
<Kandu> xport: 那麼，刪掉自家的配置大概會好吧
<xport> Kandu，如何自宫？
<Kandu> xport: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<xport> Kandu，切了，但神功未成。
<Kandu> xport: ..
<xport> 继续抱 google 的大腿...
<xport> 咳咳...，大家今天节日快乐。
<archer_> 儿童节快乐
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 「小白求助」～關於黑色腳印～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376575 經常能看見一個黑色腳印的LOGO，請問是什麼東東？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 不吃蘑菇的猫 — 2012-06-01 19:52
<xport> 最新须慎用ubuntu tweak修改系统字体，有可能导致 gnome-terminal挂掉。
<bot1024> 怎么win8应用商店里Qq
<bot1024> 消失了
<namoamitabuddha> bot1024: Forward to #windows
<bot1024> 好吧
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 桌面特效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376576 今天弄ubuntu10.10桌面3d特效的时候，在安装了必要的东西后，点comfiz fision lcon，但是没有反应，我的图标显示都设置了的！但是还是看不到图标，请问这是怎么回事？我再网上查了，也弄了，但是还是没有用的！哪位看到后 …
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下的evolution无法自动收取邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376580 大家好，现在想用ubuntu下自带的邮件客户端evolution，不过在我设置好以后，发现一个问题，evolution没有按照我设置的5分钟自动收取邮件，请问下这个是怎么回事，谢谢！ 我的环境是：ubuntu 10.04LT …
<liemehoc> exit
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 为了能够在以后买的电脑里安装linux请你支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376585 https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-bo ... /statement 统计信息: 发表于 由 shimingzhou — 2012-06-01 21:05
<liemehoc> 有没有用at指令发现丢字的
<liemehoc> 有没有用串口发at指令发现丢字的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教乌班图安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376587 在乌班图安装时，真的不用安装硬件驱动吗？他是如何做到的？（我在why linux is better?一文中看到linux安装时不用费力寻找驱动程序）我真是不明白，难道LiNuX真的不用驱动么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 黑色幻音  …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 又错过了破马在线的时间
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋你想干啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 10 am?
<ofan> adam8157: 你的名字越来越多了
<adam8157> ofan: 就俩啊
<adam8157_away> ofan: 就俩啊
<adam8157> ofan: 哦 我理解错了
<ofan> 光我听过的就4-5个了
 * ttttttttttt 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 卡顿问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376589 ms格式就不用说了，但是原生的odt也有问题。 在文件达到16页时，刚打开文件，浏览无碍，但修改文件，一开始会卡顿几秒，这是个bug吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是一只菜菜鸟 — 2012-06-01 …
<ofan> ttttttttttt: 戴这么多tt
<ttttttttttt> ofan: 保险啊
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/google-and-the-great-firewall-an-interesting-new-twist/257907/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Technology - James Fallows - Google and the Great Firewall: An Interesting New Twist - The Atlantic
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上班了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> adam8157: dracut是神马幺蛾子的命令？
<adam8157> roylez: 这你都知道? 用来生成initramfs的
<roylez> adam8157: 看见几个人讨论rh下hba对于pi drive支持的时候提到的
<roylez> adam8157: 狗屎命令
<roylez> adam8157: 连suse都不如，强烈鄙视
<adam8157> roylez: 不算命令, 算个框架吧, 把initramfs变得更流弊一点
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们这里有些case要用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好在anaconda做得不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 今天给anaconda报了个bug...
<roylez> adam8157: initramfs和initrd这俩本来就很好使啊。dracut算哪门子的英语
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，加油。连咱家Sabayon都用anaconda
<MeaCulpa> roylez: enterprise嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 和我一起使劲喷帽子吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我横生一项目，要测个串口hub...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助Y470N-2450Md的附加驱动里面没有显示NVIDIA的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376593 求助Y470N-2450Md的附加驱动里面没有显示NVIDIA的驱动是怎么回事？应该怎么解决呢？头一次使用ubuntu做主系统，希望大家支持下 统计信息: 发表于 由 violetcalmer — 2012-06-01 2 …
<adam8157> roylez: 不是替代initramfs 是用来生成更好的initramfs
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa http://wangcong.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/dracut.pdf
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没兴趣，我都是无脑initramfs
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> adam8157: 名字都取得那么屎，功能就不提了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gentoo这都帮你做了，傻瓜得很
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 这个东西主要是更适应内核需要, kexec和kdump啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是适应enterprise需要，不想给个大家都用的initrmfs吧
<MeaCulpa> 开机还挂了boot的搓货
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喷的爽
<MeaCulpa> RHEL启动的时候永远没有SUSE漂亮了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... 这个是实现的原因吧, dracut只是个feature而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 开机要挂boot? 不是吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 启动以后boot大可以卸掉，也就是fstab里写noauto
<liemehoc> 用bash脚本通过串口读数据，有丢字现象，是不是stty的设置问题？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不说这个了，嘻嘻，对用户来说没啥用
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 怎么读的，我正好要弄呢
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 稍等。我贴出来
 * MeaCulpa linux里怎么把个tty绑定某串口？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: oh, 这个是各家习惯不同而已嘛...   好多时候需要更新initramfs, 好多时候要升级内核... /boot...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我用 busybox 的 sep-usr 来预挂载 /usr 对付 udev-182
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en, 拿了root就可以删内核 :)
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你182了？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 为啥usr要分出来, 没道理啊
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: sys-apps/busybox-1.20.0[ipv6 pam sep-usr -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig -selinux -static]。  init=/ginit quiet
<MeaCulpa> 哦，我通用内核，我家里182, 单位里还没弄，内核稍改
<MeaCulpa>  Installed versions:  1.20.0^t(11:27:24 PM 05/29/2012)(ipv6 pam -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -savedconfig -selinux -sep-usr -static)
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 需要么？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 要 sep-usr 会多创建 /ginit，拿这个做 init=/ginit
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你的/usr是单独挂得？
<MeaCulpa> 可能我家里简单，没单独挂，没lvm
<MeaCulpa> 只要按portage说的改个内核设置即可
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 单独的 /usr。portage 说改什么内核配置？
<MeaCulpa> |    [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev                    | | | |    [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs
<MeaCulpa> 自动挂/dev
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 擦，你不看的啊
<MeaCulpa> 说得很明白，就是先自动挂一个应对dev的tmpfs
<yall> 现在已经把/usr吃掉了。
<flystom> 请问各位前辈
<flystom> 关于新建文件的问题
<flystom> 1  > file
<flystom> 2  :> file
<flystom> 这两种方法有什么区别吗
<seeker3b> 我的11.10的firefox看在线视频的时候弹幕是乱码怎么弄好？是在一个叫acfun的网站才乱码，在bilibili站可以正常显示弹幕
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 哦，以前打算用 systemd 的时候早就启用了 CONFIG_DEVTMPFS。从来不看 emerge 成功后的消息
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: -_-! 比我还猛
<yall> MaskRay: systemd有啥有点
<yall> 优点
<MeaCulpa> 我虽然不看emerge, 但是至少还把log刷给gmail，一周里找个没事的时候看看
<MeaCulpa> yall: 快，不知道还有啥
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 怎么把log刷给gmail？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... msmtp
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 怎么配置 emerge 用msmtp向gmail发log
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... 哪有那么高级，自己脚本咯
<MeaCulpa> 难道你想hack emerge, 用python发mail...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 求配置
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我需要搭建一台文件服务器，8块单个320G硬盘，做个软RAID5阵列，现在不明白的是怎么设置RAID5和分区，我是先设置RAID阵列还是先分区呢？
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: .. 就是把log发出去咯
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: https://paste.lugons.org/show/1710/
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... 才发现下载部分是多余的，make.conf里直接aria2c了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: layman -S/emerge --sync --> eix-sync
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，这个，4年多前写的
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 其实那时候没有emerge --keep-going
<yall> bash的习惯。凡是有带$的，都要加""
<yall> 啥叫--keep-going
<MeaCulpa> yall: 既然有变量替换，还是加了"好
<MeaCulpa> yall: emerge的一个参数
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷看看hd这个app为啥我看不见
<nicol> 各位啊
<nicol> 我觉得ubuntu gnome-shelll
<nicol> 老是容易卡死啊
<MeaCulpa> 用xterm或者rxvt咯
<MeaCulpa> terminal也好，tilda也好
<lainme> vim插件的补全，速度都太慢了
<ofan> lainme: neocomplcache
<lainme> ofan: 在用
<ofan> 除非结果有上万条，一般速度都很快
<lainme> 难道我配置不对
<ofan> fuhao: 先配置raid
<lainme> ofan: 你有在网上放配置么？我按默认的配置有时很卡，CPU也很搞
<roylez> lainme: 你用了 neocompcache ？
<lainme> roylez: 恩
<roylez> lainme: 我现在除了 c-p 和 c-x c-l 不敢用别的了
<lainme> roylez: 你以前用python混合C++/fortran么？
<ofan> lainme: https://gitorious.org/ofan/vimfiles/trees/master
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Tree for vimfiles in ofan - Gitorious
<lainme> ofan: 跟我的差不多……算了，暂时不用了
<fish47> 大家好，请问一下gdb的"set inferior-tty"重定向到另一下gnome终端怎样写？
<leo_song> s
<leo_song> s
<leo_song> 没人？
<fish47> 有
<fish47> 路过的
<alvin_rxg> Now playing: 刘德海 - 大浪涛沙
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 刘德海 - 大浪涛沙
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa_: 还在吗
 * alvin_rxg 在 liemehoc 的身上，看到了满满的 ☢ 射线
<alvin_rxg> 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆
<liemehoc> 用bash脚本通过串口读数据，有丢字现象，是不是stty的设置问题？
<liemehoc> 谁帮我看看
<liemehoc> http://pastebin.com/6qCKKttb
<pengchun> woo
<liemehoc> 每次发送pdu码之后就丢字
<liemehoc> 应显示为+CMGS: 231 OK
<liemehoc> 结果显示为GS： 231 K
<S_Parts> ls
<S_Parts> clear
<S_Parts> exit
<S_Parts> q
<ANZ> anyone here
<knownbad> No, we're all dead and buried.
<ANZ> yep got u
<alvin_rxg> he's the zombie.
<knownbad> Ok.
<knownbad> I am so scared.
<knownbad> Please hold me, hug me.
<alvin_rxg> 找你老婆去
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 讓你老婆 hug u tight, and keep u warm. xD
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/KAoJ9
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Ocracoke Island Journal: Nookd
<alvin_rxg> s/hug/xxx/
<knownbad> Ok, this is so funny.
<alvin_rxg> s/hug/old/
<knownbad> You need a woman.  Any woman.
<knownbad> Time to ditch silicon doll you've dreamed of.  You need a warm body.
<roylez> knownbad: 可以晒的妹子？ http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4abe2aeejw1dthry2wk9fj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> guys, someone recommeded me koma-script ... =.=     lots to read.
<knownbad> roylez: lol
<knownbad> Ok, who's brilliant idea to name font ttf-komatuna?
<knownbad> Tuna in coma?
<kk>  06:00
<Inode_LF> ls
<Inode_LF> test
<kk> Inode_LF, .. ..  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-02
<Patrick_DJ> Good morning, everyone. :)
<yall> 'ls
<ttttttttttttt> 为什么论坛一登上去再跳转到未登录前的页面
<alpha080> 清掉cookies
<ttttttttttttt> alpha080: thx
<cfy> 163的源坏了一部分
<cfy> http://mirrors.163.com/.help/broken-list.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 镜像源故障
<cfy> 大家注意下
<pityonline> cfy: 呃
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用的源都中招了，，
<pityonline> 出什么事了？
<cfy> 说是硬件故障
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是穿牆軟體在裏面，，
<pityonline> 呃
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似現在處於敏感時期，， 被故障，貌似也很正常的
<cfy> 被故障。。。
<cfy> 我换sohu的http了。。
<xiaopeng> 这里有使用latex的同学吗?
<xiaopeng> 当把系统的编码设置为zh.CN_UTF-8时启动xdvi特别慢?
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Obnam 1.0 released http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376623 Lars Wirzenius 宣布 了其备份工具 Obnam 的1.0稳定版本的发布。“ 这是一个好长的项目，远比我期望的要长，甚至长得不合理。不过，它已经准备好了；虽然速度它不如我所期望的那么快，但已经可以通用了。如果不出 …
<stock-cn> 我的手机gtalk语聊就出错，不知道怎么办好
<pocoyo> vpn 到底怎么使用？
<ysyk> 手好酸
<alpha080> 左手么？
<zhenbeiju> alpha080, 为什么不问右手
<ysyk> 右
<alpha080> zhenbeiju: XD
<ysyk> ？
<ysyk> 你太邪恶了
<udy> anyone here?
<zhenbeiju> yes
<udy> can I speak chinese ?
<kenifanying> udy, yes
<udy> I have never useed irc before this
<udy> 太好了
<Yuri1> 你们又上演英文秀了
<udy> poor
<alpha080> Plz speak in plain English!
<alpha080> blahblahblah
<udy> 你们用的都是注册名吗?
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛好
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • BT5无法正常进入显示initramfs……file syatem新人可能发错区啦，包容啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376629 RT，显示：（initramfs）Viable to find amedium contairning alive file system是用软碟通写到U盘里的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 呆呆的挺好 — 2012-06-02 10:58
<fyodor_> 管理员可以将“本频道可以讲中文！”永久地加到 topic 中...
<zydingxiaomei> apt-get 下载回来的东西，默认下载到哪里了？
<Cherrot> zydingxiaomei: /var/cache/apt
<alpha080> 本频道可以讲 中文 日语（有限） 粤语 闽南话 吴侬软语 手语 Chinglish !
<zydingxiaomei> thanks
<udy> thanks
<zydingxiaomei> :-(手语怎么将
<NWMonster> 手语，我了个神
<fyodor_> alpha080 会手语，但没法在 irc 中发挥出来，糗大了 lol
<zydingxiaomei> 哈啊和
<alpha080> imagepaste!
<zydingxiaomei> 我也会手语，会一些
<living-death> google怎么了邮箱都上不去 是我网的问题么？
 * alpha080 本频道可以讲 中文 日语（你懂得） 粤语 闽南话 吴侬软语 手语 莫尔斯密码 二进制 Chinglish !
<alpha080> living-death: 分时封锁
<zydingxiaomei> 可以上啊。
<alpha080> 110010010111110111011100111110011
<zydingxiaomei> 大哥，机器码
<zydingxiaomei> 你太牛了。
<living-death> 恩 还是不行 我是教育网的
<udy> 我的上网本只有在启动参数加上reboot=efi时才能正常重启和关机，什么情况，有人解释下吗？
<ofan> udy: 新的电脑都是用uefi了，跟bios不一样，所以要加
<cfy> test
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍣ 
<living-death> <msg> <alpha080> <有翻译么>
<ofan> 不过一般都有个bios兼容模式
<alpha080> living-death: wolframalpha.com
<udy> 原来如此，我一直以为我的电脑硬件太次了呢
<zydingxiaomei> 我用的是865主板，P4 2.8G。
<alpha080> I’m 01100110 01100101 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101100 01110101 01100011 01101011 01111001 00001010
<udy> 11.04是正常的，之后每次重启都会黑屏卡死
<zydingxiaomei> 大侠，你不要这么说话嘛。还得现取编译啊。哇哈哈
<cfy> .- .-.. .--. .... .- ----- ---.. -----   .... .. --..-- .... --- .--   .- .-. .   -.-- --- ..-
<cfy> .- .-.. .--. .... .- ----- ---.. -----   .... .. --..-- .... --- .--   -.. ---   -.-- --- ..-   -.. ---
<udy> 这里好有爱啊，哈哈
<cfy> .... .. --..-- .... --- .--   -.. ---   -.-- --- ..-   -.. ---
<zydingxiaomei> add si,ax 　　　　
<zydingxiaomei> mov cx,09h　　　　
<cfy> alpha080: .... .. --..-- .... --- .--   -.. ---   -.-- --- ..-   -.. ---
<zydingxiaomei> :-D:-D
<zydingxiaomei> 我来汇编好了，下面谁来一个C吧
<zydingxiaomei> 然后来一个slip
<cfy> - . ... -
<cfy> ... --- ...
<Inode_LF>  ...
<cfy> kk: 你应该增加morse code的test识别
<kk> cfy, 我的日程安排实在太满，甚至考虑它。  ㍣ 
<Inode_LF> cfy: kk有這么智能？
<alpha080> 你应该增加二进制的test识别
<alpha080> kk: 你应该增加二进制的test识别
<ofan> kk: die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kk> alpha080, 感谢您的兴趣和/或关注。  ㍣ 
<alpha080> kk: 你应该增加日语的test识别
<Inode_LF> hamo: 你該跟gfrog进行一场蛙跳比赛
<fyodor_> zydingxiaomei: 能写 arm 汇编么？
<zydingxiaomei> 不能
<zydingxiaomei> 我对汇编一知半解，
<fyodor_> 哦，看你举手就来，以为比较精通呢 :P
<zydingxiaomei> 擦，还是会一点
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • alternate版用户进来问下~~~~~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376633 加载后进入选择语言的页面，然后键盘就失效了，我是无线键盘，这是怎么回事? 就是说选择语音的时候可以选，但是选完跳到下一个页面后，键盘就无法使用了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333  …
<zydingxiaomei> 然后他们用两支枪指着我的头
<udy> ／HELP
<udy> 额，什么情况
<zydingxiaomei> 台词
<zydingxiaomei> 中午了，大家都开饭了
<udy> 大家平常都聊什么啊？
<alpha080> udy: boob...
<udy> alpha080: ?
<zydingxiaomei> 聊什么啊
<namoamitabuddha> baidu 太恶心
<zydingxiaomei> 恩，同意
<udy> 额，刚google了，没找到
<zydingxiaomei> 找啥
<alpha080> udy: 这里最常讨论的就是妹子，因为这是这儿最缺乏的，这儿从来不讨论技术。
<zydingxiaomei> 嘎嘎
<udy> …………
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 搜出毛片了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 贴吧上我发一个内容，然后他提示有广告。后来我研究了下，发现他把“Wikipedia”列作keyword
<udy> 没
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，还算厚道，还没把 Wikipedia 自动替换成 百度百科。
<ofan> RT @jason5ng32 Google HK昨天推出了敏感词检测功能，实际上它是将敏感词写在一个加密的js文件里。发现这一点的不止人类，GFW那帮东西也发现了，于是今天这个js被墙了。所以Google HK的敏感词检测功能失效了。期待Google继续反击。js地址：http://t.co/jZp0KDBb
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<udy> namoamitabuddha:有啥恶心的，没搜到啊
<namoamitabuddha> udy: 我说你在贴吧里面发个内容含有“Wikipedia”的试试，他不让你发布的
<namoamitabuddha> udy: 这种竞争手段不恶心啥恶心啊
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell 中 ${} $() 和$"" $''这四着之间的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376636 主要是 我区别不出来 他们之间的关系，比如 a := b; c = $'a'; echo $c 输出就是a c= $"a"; echo $c 就是b 那 ${} $() 之间的区别呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 410863881 — 2012-06-02 11:41
<udy> 原来如此，我还以为是说boob呢
<vvcoder> kvm有人用过么？
<ofan> RT @jason5ng32 解密Google HK 那个js 后可以发现里面有456 个敏感词，你可以在这里查看：http://t.co/6SvGPi1w ，这对国内社交网站来说绝对是一份很好的参考资料。
<kk> ofan,啥网址y P57fYbjQ (457 LOC) - PrengePASTE
<udy> 吃饭去了，拜拜
<zydingxiaomei> KVM，你是不是说切换器那东西啊
<namoamitabuddha> kvm 是 virtual machine
<zydingxiaomei> 擦
<vvcoder> 不知道有人用过没有
<vvcoder> 性能如何
<vvcoder> 稳定性如何
<zydingxiaomei> 看宿主机配置了
<vvcoder> 这是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> 我只用 vbox
<vvcoder> kvm运行虚拟机比实体机性能损失多少
<vvcoder> 我听说3%，不知道是真是假
<ofan> vvcoder: 有评测
<zydingxiaomei> 假的
<vvcoder> ofan: 测评够全面？
<ofan> vvcoder: 看做什么
<vvcoder> 我是双系统用烦了
<zydingxiaomei> 晕
<vvcoder> 太麻烦
<zydingxiaomei> 你都装了什么系统
<vvcoder> 想合并
<ofan> vvcoder: 一般用没区别
<vvcoder> win7 & arch
<zydingxiaomei> 我现在平常用的系统是lubuntu，呵呵
<vvcoder> ofan: kvm和vbox这些还是有本质区别的吧
<ofan> vvcoder: 什么本质区别？
<vvcoder> ofan: 实现层面不一样
<ofan> vvcoder: 有什么不一样？
<zydingxiaomei> 你说的VBOX和VMWARE是不是类似的啊
<vvcoder> ofan: 内核级和普通应用级，性能应该不一样
<namoamitabuddha> vbox 也是内核的
<namoamitabuddha> 要编译内核驱动
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 内核的？
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 那你运行vbox和物理感觉差多少？
<ofan> vvcoder: 这有一定关系，但是大部分都是跑在userland
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 你能跑 kvm 的是好机器
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 我的cpu不支持硬件虚拟化，根本不能kvm
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 我这个支持
<zydingxiaomei> 那就抛弃win7不就可以了吗
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 支持的话，虚拟机一般比物理机快
<vvcoder> zydingxiaomei: 有时候要用
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: ...真的假的
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 怎么可能
<alpha080> 没错，抛弃win7, 迎接win8
<vvcoder> alpha080: ...
<zydingxiaomei> vvcoder：用win7干嘛
<ofan> 玩游戏
<zydingxiaomei> 日你
<sikao_lfs> 有在澳洲澳大利亚的生活经验的人嘛？有人说   在澳洲，苍蝇是印在钱币上的生物，人家那边环境干净，苍蝇在城里存活不易进化成了野外生存，以花蜜为食，作用近似蜜蜂的生存方式。    说他们那的苍蝇居然无害？
<vvcoder> zydingxiaomei: 等等太多
<zydingxiaomei> 我给你推荐一个网页游戏吧
<zydingxiaomei> 皇城突袭
<sikao_lfs> 这怎么可能？
<ofan> 日我也要玩
<vvcoder> zydingxiaomei: 不玩游戏
<vvcoder> 我日，我的问题还没解决啊
<vvcoder> 搞鸟游戏啊
<zydingxiaomei> 我玩泡泡龙
<zydingxiaomei> 玩游戏还是PS3爽歪歪
<vvcoder> 。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 我没仔细调查过，上次问别人的。而且我在有 vt 的机子上试下来也如此，不知道是心里作用还是啥。
<ofan> ps3有破解？
<zydingxiaomei> 貌似没有吧
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 好吧
<ofan> 有钱人
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 不过，kvm 貌似支持直接从硬盘上的系统启动的
<zydingxiaomei> 晕死，不是我的啊。
<zydingxiaomei> 我只是玩过。
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 这个我知道
<ofan> 干爹的？
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: 对我而言，这功能没什么用
<namoamitabuddha> vvcoder: 我没成功启动过 Windows 7，启动到一半 BSOD
<zydingxiaomei> 擦，好朋友的
<ofan> 丁小妹？
<zydingxiaomei> :P
<vvcoder> namoamitabuddha: ...
<ofan> 好名字
<zydingxiaomei> 我是男的
<zydingxiaomei> 思杰不是也有虚拟化产品吗
<ofan> 还是顶小妹？
<alpha080> 丁晓梅？
<zydingxiaomei> :-/丁小妹
<zydingxiaomei> 冷面谁吃
<namoamitabuddha> 谁搞 iptables 的
<ofan> zydingxiaomei: 你叫丁小妹？
<zydingxiaomei> 不是
<zydingxiaomei> 我喜欢丁小妹
<zydingxiaomei> 用网通的朋友，你们提速了吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://paste2.org/p/2042755
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我这样是不是太危险了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么
<zydingxiaomei> ？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: iptables
<ofan> 看不懂iptables
<namoamitabuddha> 谁搞 iptables 的？
<zydingxiaomei> 不懂，呵呵
<ofan> 还得去man 懒得动现在
<zydingxiaomei> 呵呵。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是拒绝所有进入，除了已经建立的连接。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那你怎么上网
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用hosts.allow 和hosts.deny就够了
<zydingxiaomei> 已经建立的链接如果掉线了呢，不是也无法再进入了
<ofan> 没必要iptables
<zydingxiaomei> 你是要建立一个防火墙，然后允许指定连接进入吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: RELATED，ESTABLISHED
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没特殊需要最好别用iptables做防火墙
<ofan> iptables太犀利，容易搞蹦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ufw 太复杂
<zydingxiaomei> 没用过这东西，不过看上去貌似很强大
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: # Accepts all established inbound connections
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不知道这是啥
<zydingxiaomei> 同意所有的已经建立的链接，貌似是吧
<zydingxiaomei> 允许
<namoamitabuddha> 加上之后上网几乎就没问题了
<zydingxiaomei> 如果你要建立一个防火墙，可以试试别的，smoothwall不错
<namoamitabuddha> 就是本机的静态防火墙
<zydingxiaomei> 哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于利用keryx离线升级ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376638 是这样子的，由于一些原因，ubuntu上网问题还没解决，windows是可以的。网上搜到keryx可以帮忙在windows下下载软件包，然后切换到ubuntu进行升级。 但是我尝试了发现有几个问题。 1.在ubuntu …
<zydingxiaomei> 貌似你这个机器很重要呗。呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> 不重要
<namoamitabuddha> 我只是尝试
<zydingxiaomei> 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> 现在在内网里面，无所谓的
<namoamitabuddha> 曝露在公网里面就可怕了
<cfy> 。。。。
<zydingxiaomei> 你要映射到公网啊
<zydingxiaomei> 服务器吗
<namoamitabuddha> 我说假如
<zydingxiaomei> 让我访问一下呗
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在在内网
<zydingxiaomei> 那有啥可怕的，大不了重新做系统，哇哈哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> 我怕电脑带出去之后曝露在公网里面了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..
<zydingxiaomei> 你有不可告人的秘密啊
<namoamitabuddha> zydingxiaomei: 你想你的电脑受到攻击？
<zydingxiaomei> 你怕攻击，何不建立一个蜜罐玩玩
<ofan> ...
<zydingxiaomei> 或者建立一个强大的蜜网，抓几个黑客玩玩
<zydingxiaomei> :-D
<zydingxiaomei> 最近几年没听说国内哪里搞蜜罐。有兴趣的话大家研究研究
<cfy> 距离6级14天。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zydingxiaomei: 上次听说曝露在公网上的电脑不到 10 分钟就会受到攻击
<cfy> 距离高考。。。。。。
<cfy> 还有几天。。。
<zydingxiaomei> 晕。我电脑总是在公网上，也没人攻击我啊。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你真淡定
<namoamitabuddha> zydingxiaomei: 你没监听端口吧
<zydingxiaomei> 你什么系统？win的话搞一个mcfee 8.7i ，打开月光宝盒，无敌、
<cfy> 求防物理攻击的
<cfy> 电脑放图书馆。
<zydingxiaomei> 哦
<zydingxiaomei> DDOS吗？
<cfy> 也要无敌的。
<zydingxiaomei> 取绿盟科技看看吧
<zydingxiaomei> 去
<ofan> cfy: 锁起来
<zydingxiaomei> 呵呵
<cfy> ofan: 那不是无敌啊
<cfy> ofan: 我要无敌哦。
<zydingxiaomei> 没有绝对
<ofan> cfy: 怎么无敌，砸不烂？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 无敌就是：没有电脑。
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧，你无敌了。。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 能给个能在12.04上用的Nvidia开源驱动PPA吗，谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376640 浏览了Launchpad，但是自个儿没有找着 统计信息: 发表于 由 凉拌茶叶 — 2012-06-02 12:19
<ofan> cfy: 自己造一个
<zydingxiaomei> 你是图书馆的服务器要放到公网吗？还是这个服务器要给特定的人群去访问。
<ofan> cfy: 钛合金外壳，钢化玻璃屏幕
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 把电脑变成红宝书就行了。
<zydingxiaomei> VPN
<ofan> 再镶上几颗钻石
<zydingxiaomei> 登陆你服务器都要100跳，超级安全，他奶奶的，
<zydingxiaomei> 累死丫的
<ofan> android真费点，收了几个邮件打个电话就没电了
<zydingxiaomei> 联想的手机
<cfy> ofan: 你就应该买ip
<zydingxiaomei> 呵呵
<zydingxiaomei> 看来这个哥们受到个猛烈的无情的打击
<zydingxiaomei> 学JAVA前景如何
<xhh> zydingxiaomei: 无限好
<zydingxiaomei> zhh：真的吗，
<zydingxiaomei> 易语言呢，
<xhh> zydingxiaomei: 那是啥?
<zydingxiaomei> zhh:中文编程语言
<xhh> zydingxiaomei: ...
<zydingxiaomei> 呵呵
<xhh> http://xhh.github.com/2012/04/common-lisp-first-step.html
<kk> xhh ⇪ t: 初学Common Lisp - Xu Hui Hui
<cfy> xhh: blog不错
<zydingxiaomei> 许慧慧
<xhh> java的好处在于强大的JVM
<cfy> xhh: 不过，敲中文，不觉得蛋疼么？
<xhh> 想用ruby式的语言 有jruby, jython, groovy, 函数式语言有scala, 想用lisp有clojure
<xhh> cfy: 那个只是玩玩, 用中文蛋疼
<zydingxiaomei> python
<zydingxiaomei> perl不错
<zydingxiaomei> 无聊的时候用机器码写程序。嘎嘎
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs CSS文件编辑利器-rainbow-mode http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376641 发现一个CSS文件编辑利器-rainbow-mode 。这个el可以使得css文件，在颜色代码显示颜色。非常直观 不过，每次启动emacs后手动m-x rainbow-mode才能打开此模式。又什么方法，可以每次启动emacs后，自动打开改 …
<zydingxiaomei> 在纸上写，用笔计算
<openfreelinux> emacs 和 vim 最适合写什么程序？
<zydingxiaomei> vim什么都适合，强烈推荐
<openfreelinux> zydingxiaomei: 继续
<zydingxiaomei> 没了
<openfreelinux> 讲讲你的心得
<ofan> vim用来编辑
<MaskRay> xhh: 求推荐javascript书籍
<zydingxiaomei> 开始的时候习惯了鼠标，不是习惯用键盘控制光标
<xhh> vim 和 emacs 就是为了写程序诞生的
<ofan> MaskRay: w3c
<xhh> MaskRay: js我写不好
<xhh> MaskRay: 我现在都是用的jquery + coffeescript
<openfreelinux> vim emacs 开始设计应该是主要为了C ，但是对于PHP开发用什么编辑器才是最方便的呢？
<xhh> vim/emacs + plugnis
<zydingxiaomei> 后来习惯了，就是王垠所说，VIM的高效是强大的要死的
<ofan> openfreelinux: firefox
<ofan> php太蛋疼
<openfreelinux> ？
<xhh> openfreelinux: 现在的 vim 适合 "所有" 程序, 因为有插件, 包括php, emacs 应该也一样
<ofan> 我写的php还不如我最开始写vb写的好
<yall> MaskRay: cainiao8.com
<yall> ofan: 其实。perl才最顺手。
<zydingxiaomei> 我顶
<ofan> 看成草泥馬.com了
<xhh> yall:  :O
<zydingxiaomei> 我帮你找了一个PHP开发的，不知道咋样，haha
<zydingxiaomei> PHPeclipse
<ofan> yall: Perl是唯一一个代码加密前后看上去都差不多的语言
<xhh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_more_than_one_way_to_do_it
<kk> xhh ⇪ t: There's more than one way to do it - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MaskRay> ofan: 直接看 reference，language report之类的不好吧
<yall> ofan: 咋可能。你说咋加密。吾来测试
<openfreelinux> 倒是知道这个，但是不知道实际应用最方便
<xhh> vim emacs 就是个学习曲线的问题, 只要上手了就无敌了
<zydingxiaomei> 各有各的好
<ofan> MaskRay: 我学py就是直接看doc
<yall> python比perl慢。
<zydingxiaomei> perl学习起来简单，如果你会C，学perl会很快的
<ofan> ruby更慢
<ofan> 依然很火
<zydingxiaomei> 安卓，呵呵、、
<zydingxiaomei> 要不就学批处理吧，这个快。
<zydingxiaomei> :-[
<MaskRay> ofan: ruby1.9和python3差不多了
<openfreelinux> 不是据说shell比python学起来更麻烦么
<ofan> yall: 用pypy
<zydingxiaomei> >:o
<yall> .
<yall> 估计会更慢。
<xhh> 如果想学习语言, 个人建议 Java/C/C++  -->  Python/Ruby  -->  Lisp (CommonLisp/Schema/Clojure)
<xhh> yall: pypy挺快的
<ofan> pypy比cpython快
<ofan> yall: 你凹凸了
<zydingxiaomei> C,然后perl感觉轻松，就是开始学C的时候好吃力
<zydingxiaomei> 感觉上C语言太严格了
<xhh> 看了黑客与画家就有学lisp的冲动了 :D
<zydingxiaomei> 语法
<ofan> 程序不是你换了更快的语言就更快乐
<ofan> *了
<yall> 感觉c的最大问题就是处理字串。
<ofan> 光学语言没出息
<ofan> cs最不缺的就是语言学家
<zydingxiaomei> 学销售吧。赚钱
<zydingxiaomei> 做个售楼小男人
<ofan> 丁小妹
<zydingxiaomei> 从小不学好，长大搞电脑
<zydingxiaomei> 嘎嘎
<Zypeh> 个人觉得lisp未来会广泛应用
<ofan> 哦 呵呵
<zydingxiaomei> 吃饭，饿了
<maxupeng> graphviz求助
<ofan> maxupeng: man
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 乌班图应用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376648 ubuntu的应用丰富吗？能否找到绝大多数的硬件的合适的驱动。系统的通用驱动效果应该不如专用驱动吧。硬件生产商会为unbuntu专门生产一种驱动软件么？为ubuntu生产应用的厂商有吗，有多少？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<maxupeng> ofan,不好意思，回车敲太快了，man看过，google也搜索了，找不到我想要的结果。
<maxupeng> 想画一个C语言函数调用时栈的示例图
<maxupeng> 栈用表格的方式画：
<maxupeng> digraph structs {
<maxupeng> node [shape=plaintext]
<maxupeng> struct1 [label=<
<maxupeng> <TABLE BORDER="1" CELLBORDER="1" CELLSPACING="0">
<maxupeng> <tr><td>a</td></tr>
<maxupeng> <tr><td>c</td></tr>
<maxupeng> </TABLE>
<kk> maxupeng:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> 不懂 没用过
<ofan> 要我也是去google man
<openfreelinux> 聊天室最主要功能还是XCD
<udy> reboot=cold 和 reboot=warm 是什么意思？
<alpha080> 热启动 冷启动？
<udy> 字面意思是这样，但是这是重启啊
<udy> 热重启？我不明白
<Zypeh> = =
<udy> http://www.x86-64.org/pipermail/discuss/2003-May/003440.html这篇文章讲到了一点，谁能用通俗点的话解释一下？
<kk> udy ⇪ t: Warm reboot for x86-64 linux
<imadper> ud
<imadper> udy: 是cpu的设置. cpu在启动的时候, 不一定要断电, 可以直接复位启动.
<imadper> udy: 可能就是这里所说的热启动吧.
<udy> 原来如此，那冷重启就是从头开始再来一次启动过程，像开机一样？
<udy> leave #ubuntu-cn
<imadper> udy: 我知道cpu是这样的, 但是是不是你遇到的这个设置我就不知到了
<ofan> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt#2350
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kernel-parameters.txt
<ofan> udy: 问完就走？
<openfreelinux> ....
<udy> ofan : 不是，我刚学着用，想先退出，注册个帐号
<Zypeh> = =
<ofan> 奥
<imadper> udy: 没必要注册
<ofan> 还以为又是问完就跑的
<imadper> udy: 我在这里呆了三年了, 还没注册...
 * imadper 不对, 前两天马甲哥让我注册了一个了...
<ofan> imadper: 那我就把你也注册了
<imadper> ofan: ....何必嘞~
<ofan> imadper: 好玩嘞
<openfreelinux> 注册就是抢注nick就是了
<udy> imadper : 我想问注册的信息是保存在哪儿的？所有的服务器通用么？
<openfreelinux> 但是你要用tor上freenode是必须注册的
<imadper> udy: 不知道...
<ofan> udy: 主服务器
<ofan> 上
<openfreelinux> udy: 就是freenode
<ofan> 很多服务器不是freenode的
<udy> 呵呵，我现在用的就不是
<openfreelinux> 你现在不是在freenode上？
<udy> 我连的是irc.gnu.org
<imadper> udy: 不好意思, 你现在是在freenode的服务器上
<imadper> udy:  udy is/was on server hitchcock.freenode.net (Sofia, BG, EU)
<ofan> 很多服务器是捐献的
<udy> imadper:我想试一下，所以就换了个连接
<imadper> ..
<udy> irc果然被屏蔽了，教育网连不上
<openfreelinux> 就像mirror似的，你在sf建个项目，文件都在世界各地的服务器一样
<imadper> udy: 我现在用的就是教育网
<openfreelinux> imadper: ipv6吧
<imadper> openfreelinux: 恩
<udy> . 但是我确实连不上，timeout
<ofan> ipv9
<openfreelinux> ofan: 哈哈
<imadper> ofan: ipv250
<ofan> imadper: 是你
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~
<udy> 大家都工作了么？
<ofan> udy: 恩 工地板砖
<ofan> 搬
<xhh> udy: 端口设置的吗 8000
<Inode_LF> 暈车
<udy> xhh ：没
<udy> xhh: 设置端口就可以了？
<imadper> udy: 不行...
<xhh> udy: 我用默认的6667还是什么连不上, 8000可以
<imadper> udy: 我昨天ipv6挂了, 怎么都上不去, 6667 - 8001都上不去
 * imadper 用weechat就能上去, 用erc就不行... 
<udy> xhh: 教育网半小时断一次，还是用cmcc-edu比较爽
<openfreelinux> cmcc-edu很爽。。。
<ofan> erc渣渣
<ofan> 不够专业
<imadper> 要专业干嘛
<ofan> 不专业 连不上
<udy> 大家用的都是什么客户端啊？我的是irssi
<ofan> weechat
<openfreelinux> weechat + irssi
<openfreelinux> 但发现irssi 的socks5支持不好
<openfreelinux> 还是没查到怎么用？
<ofan> 这就叫不专业
<udy> ……
<Zypeh> ofan,  批评得好犀利 =口=
<openfreelinux> 。。。
<ofan> Zypeh: 专业批评不专业工具的
<openfreelinux> 哈哈哈哈
 * imadper 打倒呕饭!!!~~~   :)
<ofan> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/20120602/1315/original_BlzT_55f500000ee3125e.jpg
<sikao_lfs> 有在澳洲澳大利亚的生活经验的人嘛？有人说   在澳洲，苍蝇是印在钱币上的生物，人家那边环境干净，苍蝇在城里存活不易进化成了野外生存，以花蜜为食，作用近似蜜蜂的生存方式。    说他们那的苍蝇居然无害？
<openfreelinux> 胡说八道
<udy> 他们那边没垃圾？
<udy> 不可能吧
<ofan> 苍蝇吃花蜜
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 这还看不出来么
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 今天跟一个人辩论，居然有人说澳大利亚苍蝇例外。。。。
<ofan> 卧槽 google出来这个 http://zuowen.chazidian.com/zuowen1157711/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 假如我是一只苍蝇作文|假如我是一只苍蝇作文600字 - 作文网
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 罗姐在澳洲
<udy> http://www.inforbiro.com/blog-eng/ubuntu-netbook-restart-problem/赶脚这篇文章不错，可以贴到论坛么？好多人直接就acpi=off,汗……
<kk> udy ⇪ t: Ubuntu Netbook Restart Problem » INFORBIRO - Information technology and marketing
<woju> http://weibo.com/n/%E5%B0%8F%E6%AC%A7%E7%88%B1PARIS#1338616130041
<kk> woju,啥网址y 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<woju> http://s.weibo.com/weibo/%E8%8E%AB%E6%A1%91%E5%A1%94?topnav=1&wvr=4&topsug=1
<openfreelinux> udy: 东北人?  合计半天赶脚什么意思
<ofan> openfreelinux: 海南的都会说'赶脚'了，你凹凸了
<yunfan> gfrog: 你跟阿蛋住哪里来着？
<imadper> ofan: 有可能是澳洲人喜欢吃苍蝇, 然后市区的苍蝇都绝种了...
<ofan> 。。
<udy> openfreelinux:不是，随便学学，呵呵
<openfreelinux> imadper: ...
<imadper> openfreelinux: 你也喜欢吃?
<openfreelinux> ...
 * openfreelinux 就看看，不说话
<udy> ／join #ubuntu
<udy> 额，好吧，我菜鸟
<zydingxiaomei> 龟派气功
<imadper> zydingxiaomei: 孩子, 节过完了 ...
<zydingxiaomei> :-D
<zydingxiaomei> 代表月亮消灭你
<ofan> 顶小妹
<zydingxiaomei> :-(
<imadper> ....
 * openfreelinux 这算哪跟哪啊
<zydingxiaomei> OZ国历险记
<ofan> 小妹新来的？
<zydingxiaomei> 你走夜路害怕吗？你总觉得后面有人吗？好吧，现在你不必害怕了，有了九字真言，临兵斗者，皆陈列前行
<zydingxiaomei> 恩，新来的，走了很远的路，才来这里，还是男办女装来的
<ofan> 苦了你了
<Zypeh> = =
<zydingxiaomei> 没关系，可以见到你们这些天朝的真正高手，这点苦算不了什么。
<zydingxiaomei> IRC里的高手明显的比QQ群里的高手更强大了一个数量级
<openfreelinux> qq群太分散不集中
<zydingxiaomei> QQ群里面的人太能装了，
<openfreelinux> 但是qq群人数还是远远超过irc = =!
<zydingxiaomei> 什么美女黑客，在QQ群里面教徒弟，下面引用“你要入侵服务器，先要看对方开没开3389,如果开了，就可去连接”，对于上述的话，我表示但疼
<Zypeh> “你要入侵服务器，先要看对方开没开3389,如果开了，就可去连接” +1
<zydingxiaomei> “首先你要进入DOS里面，就是点击 开始，运行，输入 CMD，打开的那个窗口，就是DOS窗口了，”对此表示无语
<zydingxiaomei> 300大洋，我宁愿去找个小姐爽一下
<Zypeh> IRC里的高手都是爱折腾的
<yunfan> adam8157_away: 蛋呢
<zydingxiaomei> 报告首长，我是男性
<ofan> 顶小妹
<zydingxiaomei> 百度上面好多人问，怎么成为了黑客，结果大家都被骗了，唉，可怜。
<zydingxiaomei> 我喜欢的人是丁小妹
<yunfan> ofan: 那个nick是 自慰顶小妹么？
<openfreelinux> 这位 yunfan 是 eva 的作者吗？
<zydingxiaomei> 不是。我不会用那么变态的名字
<ofan> yunfan: 貌似不是
<Zypeh> ：D
<yunfan> :]
<ofan> yunfan: 滋阴丁小妹
<openfreelinux> 自幼
<yunfan> ofan: 原来是这样 额
<zydingxiaomei> ofan：鉴于你的思想，我想你完全可以去日本做做首相
<ofan> zydingxiaomei: 你就放过日本的女人吧
<udy> 自幼是什么意思？
<zydingxiaomei> 爱动特耨
<zydingxiaomei> 胡啊有，我奥特啊有读应
<zydingxiaomei> :-D
<zydingxiaomei> 的风格的
<openfreelinux> 竟然看懂了中格历史
<zydingxiaomei> 地沟油
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<binker> 大家好阿
<openfreelinux> binker: 作为一个曾经切身体会打过招呼无人回应的我怀着激动的心情向你问好！
<openfreelinux> ...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 华硕的A43能装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376655 近期准备入手华硕的A43EI267SM-SL，有哪位用了华硕的A43，能不能装ubuntu,64位的支持怎么样？ 在其它地方的贴子上看到有个说不能装ubuntu，不知道是不是这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shmily623 — 2012-06-02 …
<Inode_LF> that is a silence
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04下登陆不了本论坛，这个贴不知道该发在哪个区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376656 我在ubuntu10.04下，chrome和mozilla都无法登陆本论坛，登陆后又自己退出，只好跑到WIN7下来发贴了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shmily623 — 2012-06-02 15:04
<hakie> 为什么我现在不能登陆论坛了？
<hakie> 输入用户和密码后显示登陆成功，几秒后又回到登陆界面了
<afric__> facebook 解析不出来。。。
<afric__> 用google dns
<lainme> roylez: 回来了？
<iGoogle> hakie: com
<iGoogle> lainme: 没，他还在跑白妞。
<afric__> iGoogle: 你陪过unbound没
<iGoogle> 没
<afric__> iGoogle: 配置文件发份过来
<iGoogle> 没这需要
<hakie> 哦，谢谢
<liemehoc> hakie: 我也一样
<afric__> iGoogle: unbound+ssh, twi能上了，FB上不了，utube能上，但看不了视频，
<iGoogle> goagent似乎都可以。 afric__
<iGoogle> ssh好久没用过了。
<liemehoc> goagent+1
<afric__> iGoogle: ssh还经常出现channel 10: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out
<hakie> igooge:还是不行啊
<iGoogle> hakie: com我这正常
<liemehoc> iGoogle: ubuntucn可以登陆吗
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 什么时候不能登陆过？
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 清空cookies刷新？
<liemehoc> 输入用户和密码后显示登陆成功，几秒后又回到登陆界面了
<liemehoc> 我试试
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 清空cookies
<liemehoc> 我也觉得是cookie
<lainme> iGoogle: 看来你说的对。最近都不回复
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 我头上有犄角（犄角）
<iGoogle>  我身后有尾巴（尾巴）
<liemehoc> o了
<imadper> iGoogle: ....
<lainme> iGoogle: 神子附体了？
<binker> openfreelinux：你好
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, perl的面向对象真渣...
<binker> 呵呵，我刚从外面回来
<binker> 准备去钓鱼
<cfy> iGoogle: 神好
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 好久不见你了...
<lainme> cfy: 你好
<cfy> MaskRay: 今天amazon打折啊满300减去100
<liemehoc> 大家碰到用串口通讯丢字的吗
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/feature.html?docId=131238
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 图书音像促销，图书促销-图书-卓越亚马逊
<lainme> cfy: 记得你在google docs里上传了好多书？
<cfy> lainme: 你好
<binker> 都没看
<cfy> imadper: 是啊，最经好忙啊
<binker> 买了好多书
<binker> 都没什么时间看
<cfy> lainme: 我？我最多传了些perl的书，一些lisp的书到google code
<liemehoc> 我写了个bash脚本通过串口通讯
<cfy> iGoogle: 神人呢？
<lainme> cfy: 哦
<liemehoc> 结果丢字
<lainme> cfy: 唱完小龙人后就消失了
<imadper> cfy: 考g?
<cfy> lainme: 神傻了。。。。
<liemehoc> http://pastebin.com/6qCKKttb
<imadper> cfy: 因为神被我吐嘈perl的面向对象不好用了
<cfy> imadper: 什么？期末嘛，大学生不久期末忙么？
<lainme> 真好。还有期末
<liemehoc> 第一次写shell，帮我看看
<liemehoc> http://pastebin.com/6qCKKttb
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 速率的问题？
<imadper> cfy: ... 也是...
<cfy> imadper: perl的面向对象我只会用库的。自己不会写。。
<imadper> cfy: 我以前也是, 今天需要自己写一个, 着实被蛋疼了一把
<cfy> liemehoc: 设置不对吧
<liemehoc> 除了at+cmgs这句之前都成功
<imadper> cfy: cgi有什么好库没?
<cfy> imadper: :D
<cfy> imadper: perl?
<cfy> imadper: 忘了。。。
<imadper> liemehoc: 波特率?
<liemehoc> 我猜是stty的问题
<imadper> cfy: ...
<liemehoc> 除了at+cmgs这句之前都成功
<cfy> imadper: 以前好像是用fcgi啥的。。。
<iGoogle> oo本来不是好东西，还不如ooxx imadper
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我去查查去
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<imadper> iGoogle: 作业要求呀..
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • vidalia 无法启动 囗囗囗，附错误日志 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376661 从源里面安装的vidalia，安装好后tor服务是启动的， 我就 sudo /etc/init.d/囗囗囗 stop 把它关了。 然后运行 vidalia 却无法启动，这是日志： Code: Jun 02 15:08:28.576 [Notice] 囗囗囗 v0.2.2.35 (git-73ff13ab3c …
<imadper> cfy: 给你看个蛋疼的作业
<imadper> cfy: http://madper.com/test/
<cfy> iGoogle: 神来啦
<cfy> iGoogle: 图像终于抓出来了。。。
<iGoogle> 教perl的老师，要求你们oo?
<imadper> iGoogle: 面向对象有时候还是挺好的
<iGoogle> 啥图像
<cfy> iGoogle: 结果每行采样只有20....
<liemehoc> imadper: 有时丢有时不丢，还有时出错
<imadper> iGoogle: 教perl.. 这年头没这种老师了
<iGoogle> 有时候是好。一直用，就不好
<cfy> iGoogle: 数字摄像头
<iGoogle> 哦
<afric__> imadper: 你上次给我发的那个链接我看了，上面只是说当dns包大于512字节的时候才使用tcp,上面也没说怎么让dns over ssh呀
<imadper> liemehoc: 那就不是波特率..
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 有时丢有时不丢，还有时出错
<liemehoc> cfy: 有时丢有时不丢，还有时出错
<cfy> iGoogle: DMA只有6M/s的极限速度。。。。
<imadper> afric__: 那个是告诉你怎么走tcp的
<cfy> iGoogle: 等上了fifo，估计效果就好了
<iGoogle> dma应该是fbus/2吧。
<imadper> afric__: 跟ssh没关系. ssh是后来我们说别的方法时提到的
<imadper> afric__: 可以去查记录
<cfy> iGoogle: fbus是啥？
<liemehoc> imadper: 我估计是换行之类的
<afric__> imadper: 让dns中tc为1，便走tcp
<iGoogle> 总线频率
<liemehoc> 或者时序什么的
<imadper> afric__: tcp之后就不会污染了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看看
<imadper> liemehoc: 不知道, 没搞嵌入式...
<afric__> imadper: 具体使用啥软件也没说
<cfy> iGoogle: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hk/儀表放大器
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个你不知道？
<imadper> afric__: 你以为rfc会告诉你具体用什么软件吗?
<iGoogle> 运放这套。多少年没碰过了啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 这结构，看着有印象而已
<cfy> iGoogle: bus clock frequency是40Mhz
<cfy> iGoogle: system clock frequency是80Mhz
<iGoogle> 你的芯片，不是csic的？
<imadper> cfy: 你这是要干嘛? 搞硬件? 你要做个lisp机器出来?
<cfy> iGoogle: csic是啥？飞思卡尔啊
<afric__> imadper: 我后面用了unbound的dnssec，但utube的视频还是没法看，FB也上不了，twi倒是能上，我resolv.conf设的是nameserver 127.0.0.1 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<iGoogle> dma应该很快的。
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee，你确定？
<iGoogle> 简单指令的那种。指令周期都很短的
<iGoogle> 1，2个周期的
<iGoogle> 没3个周期的指令的
<imadper> afric__: 为何不都走dns...
<cfy> iGoogle: o ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 复杂指令集么。。。
<imadper> afric__: 错了, 为何不都走ssh
<imadper> cisc...
<afric__> imadper: 这不是不会吗。。。
<iGoogle> 你的冷火的，不知道是啥的
<afric__> imadper: 怎么走呀
<cfy> 啊。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: complex instruction set computing...
<imadper> afric__: 你代理过去之后, 不就是直接走的远程的dns吗?
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> 复杂的。
<iGoogle> 周期都长
<iGoogle> 40M/xx，就慢了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我査查它的速度
<afric__> imadper: 额，不懂
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯。所以大概10MB/s以下,6MB/s的算正常是么
<cfy> iGoogle: 做过图像处理么？单片机采集，然后单片机处理的
<iGoogle> 说不定。冷火的，高级了。我没搞过啊。
<imadper> cfy: 你知道怎么获取post上来的数据吗? 喵的, 竟然让我写网站...
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 说不定你使用dsp就好。 lol
<cfy> imadper: 获取数据简单的
<imadper> cfy: 我去查个例子来看看
<afric__> imadper: 代理过去后直接走远程的dns，到底咋做的？
<imadper> afric__: 默认就是吧... 我这里都不用设置...
<cfy> imadper: 用库的话，和get方式的是一样的
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<cfy> imadper: 只是存的变量不一样，除非你要自己实现
<cfy> iGoogle: 芯片都买了。。
<imadper> cfy: 肯定有库用库呀~
<cfy> iGoogle: 我发现我们院很苦逼
<imadper> cfy: 芯片都去申请, 谁还会自己买..
<afric__> imadper: 大侠，你用ssh+chrome默认就能上twi ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 机械的就有钱很多。。。
<cfy> imadper: ...是自己买。。然后报销。。。
<iGoogle> 额。机械的，当然，都贵很多啊
<imadper> afric__: 我用ssh+firefox, 默认就能上各种网站, 包括twi, u2b
<cfy> imadper: 多线程不好的话，就加个nginx作为前级，缓冲下。
<afric__> imadper: ... 你用chrome试试，或者你把你的ff里的remote dns==false
<iGoogle> afric__: 你一定要chrome?
<cfy> iGoogle: 同样做小车。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 机械的自己就充裕很多了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 钱随便花。。。。我们就苦了。。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 机械的，做一个机器手啥的，也贵嘛
<afric__> imadper: 大侠，你该不会说的dns走ssh,专指ff里的remote dns吧，
<iGoogle> 外加工
<cfy> iGoogle: 估计大手大脚惯了。。。。
<afric__> imadper: 人家opera如果也想上twi咋办
<iGoogle> 历来如此。 cfy
<liemehoc> iGoogle: 帮看看哪里有问题http://pastebin.com/6qCKKttb
<yunfan> imadper: mcu才申请得来吧  你能帮我申请个高通的s4不？
<cfy> iGoogle: imadper: 吃饭去。。。回来看高数。。。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 高通没试过
<iGoogle> 20秒打不开
<imadper> cfy: ... 去吧
<yunfan> 最近我这的isp邪门了 reader可以上 gmail上不了
<afric__> iGoogle: 你家的opera如果要上twi，你怎么应付dns的污染？
<iGoogle> 那没屏蔽。 afric__
<iGoogle> 直接上。goagent
<afric__> iGoogle: BS你这种特权阶级
<liemehoc> afric__: goagent
<afric__> liemehoc: 嗯
<iGoogle> 使用 例外列表
<iGoogle> 和pac一样的意思
<afric__> iGoogle: ff的remote dns到底是咋实现的
<iGoogle> 不知道啊。
<iGoogle> 其他的，都没这功能
<liemehoc> iptables能不能对tcp协议过滤
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不就是走代理搞dns而已么
<afric__> iGoogle: 你给opera写封信，让它也给个这功能吧，顺便让chrome也支持下
<yunfan> iGoogle: ff和chrome都有dns cache
<iGoogle> 插。我是老板再说
<udy> ls
<iGoogle> 啥没cache
<iGoogle> 系统都有
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 可以的， -p tcp
<afric__> yunfan: 怎么让dns走代理呀
<liemehoc> 那能不能写规则直接走goagent
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 那能不能写规则直接走goagent
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 轉移端口？ 可以的
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 我只知道可以，但沒實踐過
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 那他们说的那个remote dns呢
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 怎么让dns走代理？
<iGoogle> dns跑udp。实现很难。
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 按理也是可以的
<afric__> tcp...
<Zypeh> linux 下有什么*比较好*的git客户端啊？
<alvin_rxg> dns 最簡單的是本地配置一下得了。。。 /etc/resolv.conf
<xuhoudao> 哪位给个ios中文开发的irc
<iGoogle> 浏览器自己搞一套，才个实现
<Cherrot> 我晕 现在wine这么方便啊……
<lainme> Cherrot: 有什么进步
<lainme> xuhoudao: 英文的知道一个，支持中文，以前来这里测试过
<Cherrot> lainme: 各种库直接下载，也可以直接下载N多软件
<lainme> Cherrot: winetricks？
<liemehoc> Cherrot: winetrick
<xuhoudao> lainme where?
<Cherrot> lainme: 嗯
<xuhoudao> lainme 我要IRC频道，不是API。。。
<liemehoc> Cherrot: ie8还是不行吧
<iGoogle> 没很熟悉dubs的吧
<lainme> xuhoudao: 哦……理解错了
<xuhoudao> lainme :)
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 给份unbound的配置文件
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西
<afric__> alvin_rxg: unbound.conf
<lainme> liemehoc: ie没有能真的正常工作的吧
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 我目前不需要IE，不清楚呢
<liemehoc> lainme: ie6不是可以吗
<afric__> ie6==神器
<lainme> liemehoc: 相当不正常，开个新链接都难
<liemehoc> lainme: 我ie6可以，activex控件无解
<liemehoc> lainme: 所以还是没有用
<Cherrot> liemehoc: winetricks上的ie8不能用么？
<liemehoc> lainme: ie8一直崩溃
<lainme> liemehoc: 恩。我已经完全避免ie了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了12.04想手动启动图形界面在哪里修改呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376665 安装了12.04想做一台LAMPP的服务器，水平有限用server版实在是力不从心。 desktop一切都设定完毕以后想节约资源关闭X。怎么退出？怎么切换成开机手动登录模式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<liemehoc> Cherrot: ie8崩溃
<Cherrot> lainme: 在香港是吧？
<liemehoc> lainme: 我没办法，工作要用到
<lainme> Cherrot: 不在也能避免。至少我会用到的服务是
<Cherrot> lainme: 哦 :)
<Cherrot> vc++运行库不向前兼容？
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=376666
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<Inode_LF> 這詞庫，真不給力啊，什么都打不出lai,BS
<alvin_rxg> 跟智能ABC一樣用就行了
<zyw> 进来了吧
<zyw> 终于进来了
<pocoyo> zyw: 没有。
<zyw> ？？？？？？？？
<Zypeh> zyw, = =
<zyw> 什么情况？
<pocoyo> 一不小心升级了下gnomeshell 3.4 结果扩展几乎全挂了
 * Zypeh 望着zyw
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 这么不给力？
<zyw> 咋的了？
<zyw> 无聊
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 可不是嘛，这扩展全都更新不及时还是我更新过快了。
<Zypeh> linux下有什么*比较好*的git客户端啊？
<alvin_rxg> Zypeh: git
<Zypeh> Zypeh, 有图形化的吗？：(
<zyw> 什么图形话？
<zyw> 出来个活得啊！
<zyw> 太无聊了啊
<zyw> 看来是真的木有人啊了
<zyw> 有走一个
<Zypeh> zyw, = =  同志，你还好吗？
<zyw> 俺不是同志
<zyw> 不好这一口
<Zypeh> zyw, 新来的？
<zyw> 好多人来了有走了
<zyw> 第一次
<zyw> 第一次使用iｒｃ先进来看看
<zyw> 唉
<zyw> 太无聊了
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 嘿嘿 我的ie8直接都装不上:D
<zyw> iｅ8装不上？
<zyw> 什么情况？
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 错了 虽然错误，竟然还能运行 不错~
<Cherrot> zyw: wine :)
<zyw> 这个和iｅ8有关系么？
<Cherrot> zyw: 在wine ie8
<zyw> 貌似你应用的是ｗｉｎ系统？
<Cherrot> zyw: linux, wine兼容层
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 噢？
<liemehoc> 能开网页不
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 能开网页 但GUI响应有bug 我再研究下
<zyw> 怎么个兼容
<zyw> ？
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 确实
<Cherrot> liemehoc: 这次的错误栈有点搞不懂
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 好像跟响应时间有关
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 猜的
<zyw> 高人啊
<Cherrot> zyw: wine一点都不好玩，新手勿碰 :D
 * Cherrot 初学勿碰。。 I'm a newbieeeeeeeeeeeeee too
<zyw> 额？
<zyw> 你是指？
<alvin_rxg> 他說他是牛逼
 * Cherrot 再一次把wine搞乱掉了 好有成就感……
<liemehoc> Cherrot: 折腾wine浪费时间，还不如去干点别的
<alvin_rxg> 開 windows 吧
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: urbanterror就没人弄个新手服啊。。。 这些家伙们太能跳了
<Zypeh> zyw, wine 容易将你的电脑搞跨的，新手勿碰
<zyw> 不懂
<zyw> 以前是玩ｗｉｎ的现在开始学习玩ｌｉｎｕｘ
<zyw> 这个转变好困难
<Cherrot> zyw: 我也是 :)  桌面linux还是好玩的很的
<zyw> 刚开始学，什么都不懂
<alvin_rxg> sudo rm /bin/rm
<zyw> 都是在问百度和个谷歌
<liemehoc> 我这个串口的问题，谁来拯救我http://pastebin.com/6qCKKttb
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: chinaunix.org
<zyw> 串口
<pl_014> 有在debian wheezy下成功装过cinnamon的吗
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 好吧。。。
<zyw> 感觉这个uｂｕｎｔｕ的桌面和ｗｉｎ的桌面没有太大的区别
<pl_014> 我在debian下一直搞不定libcongl5啊
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 传授一下跳跃的技巧嘛:P
 * aloge seamonkey看来真的有问题，nslookup FB没问题，课seamonkey就是打不开，chrome就能打开
<aloge> chrome上utube和twi fb,一点都不卡，就seamonkey卡死要不上不去，真不明白问题出在哪
<Inode_LF> Cherrot: 跳跃技巧該跟蛤蟆君和基蛙君学
<Cherrot> Inode_LF: ....
<aloge> 再也不用依赖卡死的ff和seamonkey了，chrome也能看utube了
<aloge> 是chrome太智能还是seamonkey太傻？不明白
<aloge> 保险起见，还是再测测ff
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: w+e 跳起來，剛落地立刻再跳。
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuPRZu-kic0
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y YouTube - Urban terror - Jump tutorial
<aloge> alvin_rxg: 好奇怪的事，chrome访问utb毫无压力，ff和seamonkey卡死，而且还会让ssh open failed
<aloge> 或许我应该在下个浏览器测试下
<aloge> Cherrot: 你用啥浏览器
<aloge> 请大家给推荐几款浏览器
<aloge> 现在再用 seamonkey firefox chrome
<zyw> uｂｕｎｔｕ下载的软件怎么安装呢？
<zyw> 求教
<aloge> zyw: 编译安装或右键
<imadper> dpkg -i
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 在10.04中的特效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376678 我弄好了3d效果，但是不能把立方体设置成圆柱体，还有火焰效果也找不到，再有就是立方体的大小也不能设置，是不是在10.04中根本不支持这些啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjlbeyond — 2012-06-02 18:37
<aloge> imadper: 你用几个浏览器
<aloge> imadper: chrome看utb和twi好快
<MaskRay> imadper: 想给 linuxtoy.org 推荐 evil
<alvin_rxg> Title: LinuxTOY (@ linuxtoy.org)
<imadper> MaskRay: 可以呀
<imadper> aloge: 我只用fx
<imadper> MaskRay: 不过我不用evil..
<MaskRay> imadper: 如此神器，暴殄天物
<imadper> MaskRay: 有模式反人类..
<adam8157> MaskRay: evil是啥
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: emacs vi layXX 不会拼了..
<imadper> adam8157: 就是在emacs上面模拟一个vi出来
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 你们这些异端
<imadper> adam8157: 你看过非常六加一不?~
<MaskRay> imadper: http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-06-02-emulate-vim-in-emacs.html 。Pandoc作者John MacFarlane也用evil
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Evil--在Emacs中模拟Vim
<adam8157> imadper: N年前看得
<imadper> MaskRay: tk是那个免费域名吧?~  这都被你找打了~
<imadper> MaskRay: cfy的博客怎么看? 怎么屁都没有..
<imadper> yall: 在不?
<MaskRay> imadper: 嗯，免费的。我把死链接清理掉
<imadper> MaskRay: 用perl写过cgi没?
<MaskRay> imadper: 没。打算玩rails
<MaskRay> yall: tusooa.tk死了
<alvin_rxg> Title: tusooa.tk (@ tusooa.tk)
<aloge> MaskRay: 那个shell下的浏览器叫？
<imadper> MaskRay: 我也没写过, 不知道怎么获得用户post上来的信息...
<MaskRay> aloge: w3m elinks
<MaskRay> imadper: Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded。现在没人玩perl了吧
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 基本没认了, 坐等perl6...
<imadper> MaskRay: 今天写了几行perl的面向对象, 感觉,不是一般的渣...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Synaptics的触摸板如何实现双指缩放？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376681 到synaptics官网下驱动，提示设备不对。但是确实是的，Win下可正常使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-06-02 18:56
<MaskRay> imadper: 同感。对这种当初没考虑过oo的语言来说prototype-based是唯一可以用的。
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 反正今天我是被它的bless给雷到了..
<imadper> MaskRay:  <form action="add.pl" method="post"> 这样的语句传给服务器, 服务器是怎么工作的? 把post上来的东西当作add.pl的参数再执行一次?
<MaskRay> imadper: 服务器会收到类似 POST /add.pl HTTP/1.1 的请求，Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded，内容和url query parameters差不多
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domofony Wideofony BPT (@ add.pl)
<imadper> MaskRay: 这样...
<imadper> MaskRay: 那我可以直接用CGI::param()来处理吗?
<MaskRay> imadper: bless还好啦，看看lua或者javascript的prototype-based object-oriented，就会觉得这种实现自然了。我当初也没看懂（看着恶心也不想看了），现在稍微了解了lua js对它这样实现的苦心也算是明白些了
<MaskRay> imadper: 不会用perl的库，不知道CGI::param
<imadper> MaskRay: bless... 选这个词我都难以接受, 为什么是祝福..
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 60寸触摸屏安装Ubuntu是否适合？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376682 客户买了个60多点触摸屏，主要是展示客户资料，有文本、网页及PDF格式的，不知是否适合呢？ 用ubuntu\xubuntu\kubuntu ...... 哪个版本的呢？ 客户想在大屏上像智能手机上一样用一个类似电子 …
<imadper> 我擦, 60寸...
<Cherrot> 60寸……这才是机皇 这才是机霸
<alvin_rxg> 觸摸屏驅動能解決的話，隨便哪個都好呀。
<aloge> 这一数字超过丰田汽车用户数，是 iPhone 手机用户数的两倍。如果这些Opera用户全部手拉手站在一起，他们可以绕地球 5 圈。
<pylaurent> 60寸！！！比电视都大...
<aloge> opera从那个版本开始支持socks5?
<aloge> 11.10
<aloge> opera支持socks就那么难吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 低版本ubuntu使用高版本的源列表会怎么样? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376684 比如我用的是10.10,而10.10已经失去官方支持了,如果我使用11.10的源列表更新系统不知道会怎么样?会不会有什么奇怪的效果,比如会不会把系统搞坏掉,还有这时候不知道该如何再更新系统( …
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大伙一般用什么命令来关机啊？ 我是用的shutdown -h now.
<alvin_rxg> 拔电源
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg: ......
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: halt
<fzfh> 60寸的触摸屏，好夸张啊
<aloge> Patrick_DJ: halt -p
<aloge> alvin_rxg: opera 和firefox seamonkey一样访问twi会使ssh open failed,chrome访问很快，这是为什么，nslookup 也能得到正确的地址，因为用了unbound的dnssec
<ofan> chrome有内置dns缓存
<aloge> ofan: seamonkey和firefox，关掉remote dns后用socks5+ssh访问utube twi很卡，facebook访问不了，但nslookup能解析出来，用unbound的dnssec,苦B的opera用socks+ssh连twi都上不去，chrome很快，
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 大家快来围观这个本本上ubuntu的标志 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376686 看图，不解释： 原文连接：http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/hands-on-with-the-system76-lemur-ultra-ubuntu-laptop 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2012-06-02 20:41
<Patrick_DJ> aloge: 谢谢. :D
<aloge> opera最新版只有一个socks也不说是socks4还是socks5,难道跟ie学的？人家ie6都有socks功能了，opera最新版还这样搞，真不明白为毛还有人用，在win下估计都没人用，
<aloge> 尤其是手机上的opera，连en.wikipedia.org都不让访问，连uc都让访问，我就不明白你opera的服务器为毛比uc还黑，你跟GFW关系很好吗
<alvin_rxg> Title: Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<iGoogle> aloge: ie是买来的，是后辈。哪里有opera跟ie学的道理。
<aloge> iGoogle: opera 10.10都没socks功能
<iGoogle> 你笨。那是中间一段取消了sock而已。
<aloge> iGoogle:opera 11.10也没socks功能
<iGoogle> 最早就有的
<aloge> iGoogle: 那是socks4还是socks5
<iGoogle> 5啊。配置里面有
<aloge> 你得说下是几呀，我没在about:config和network里面看到说是几，只看到一个socks
<iGoogle> 自己去搜索配置的写法
<aloge> iGoogle: 那你说下为啥opera+ssh连twi都上不去
<iGoogle> 那是你的问题。
<iGoogle> 你的ssh的参数等。
<iGoogle> 何必要ssh嘛
<aloge> 那输入法问题呢，输入的字都跑页面顶上去了
<aloge> 还有字体问题，
<iGoogle> 不是gtk的，输入法都不跟随。
<iGoogle> 字体有css强制
<ofan> aloge: 用chrome吧
<aloge> ofan: 现在用的就是
<ofan> aloge: 其他的都太废了
<aloge> ofan: 嗯
<aloge> ofan: ff太卡，
<ofan> aloge: 什么机器
<aloge> ofan: netbook
<ofan> aloge: 我也netbook
<jt__> 有人在不
<imadper> MaskRay: moose用过没? 超级正常的面向对象... perl模块
<imadper> MaskRay: 一下子把perl从2b青年拉回文艺青年了
<aloge> ofan: 不明白为什么，同样的ssh参数，ff和seamonkey访问twi很卡，opera过不去，chrome很快，
<ofan> aloge: 这就是专业和不专业的区别
<aloge> ofan: 我用了unbound的dnssec
<aloge> ofan: resolv.conf里只有一句nameserver 127.0.0.1
<ofan> aloge: 我用pdns
<aloge> ofan: nslookup能解析出来facebook,可ff和seamonkey竟然都访问不了，不明白，最不明白的是opera连twi都上不去，
<MaskRay> imadper: 没。不喜欢perl
<ofan> 不喜欢perl+1
 * MeaCulpa_ 讨厌pl++
<ofan> 不过系统脚本还是用pl多
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那是那些不懂shell脚本的废柴
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: shell移植不好搞
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 比如我们单位里面pl历史脚本不少，都是不愿意花时间学shell的老美
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 移植？什么叫系统脚本？
<MeaCulpa_> 系统脚本移植个毛
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: linux->unix
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那是写的不好
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 好吧~
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我写的shell全部是标准ksh
<ofan> 所以那就不能用gnu的扩展
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我说命令
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你别拿那种花哨的bash扩展说事
<ofan> gsed,gawk等
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 哦,你说coreutils
<MeaCulpa_> nono
<MeaCulpa_> gawk, gsed 真的公司里用，不会用到gnu specific
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 否则只能说业余
<ofan> 反正我mac和linux之间同步的配置就有很多问题
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我的所有sed awk之类都是AT&T标准
<ofan> 手动判断sed版本
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那是BSD系列和linux之间妖了
<MeaCulpa_> 我不用gsed
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 关键还是看用的人，写的人
<ofan> bsd好多gnu的东西都没有
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 所以移植麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> 现在外面从linux成长起来的娃娃太多
<MeaCulpa_> 写出来的东西只能linux用
<MeaCulpa_> 乱搞
<ofan> 不像py或pl装个runtime就能跑
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 以前也是吧
<MeaCulpa_> 看公司里的阿三写的东西就那个挫样子，单[ ]号到处飞
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ksh 也是个runtime
<ofan> 单 [ ]有什么问题？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不过coreutils的确麻烦，尤其find, sort 这种
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没什么问题，我从来不用
<MaskRay> imadper: 什么活非得用perl？
<imadper> MaskRay: 写个网站...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bsd系列， Solaris，linux/unix 连df的列数都不一样，我不觉得所谓系统脚本需要任何移植性
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 所以考虑搞带标准库的shell
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你的上游命令都不一样，你下游的shell, pl, py 其实没关系
<ofan> 但是又跟kiss相悖
<MaskRay> imadper: rails嘛
<imadper> MaskRay: 我会的几个里面, 也就perl写网站靠谱, shell/c还不如perl吧..
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bash可以的啊，只要你写的古典
<imadper> MaskRay:  不会呀...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: bash操作文本？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那些OS的上游命令输出都不一样了，轮不到你担心pl
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bash字符串操作很完善啊
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ksh93就定型了的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: grep,sed,awk功能都可以？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没那么强
<ofan> 没用过ksh
<ofan> 太另类
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bash基本就是ksh一脉
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我觉得sed,grep,awk的功能都是最基本的
<MeaCulpa_> 都是Bourn一脉
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 看你怎么用
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 反正我的grep, sed awk都是AT&T兼容用法
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 只是平常的系统脚本，一般也够用
<ofan> 但要稍微多点的数据处理就麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 如果脚本是shell为主，那么sed grep awk 尽量AT&T
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 如果sed 为主，那就随你的sed咯
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 总有个主线
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: sed要判断bsd的还是gnu的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: at&t标准是什么？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那你的脚本里肯定是sed heavy?
<ofan> MaskRay: 原始的unix标准
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: POSIX吧
<MaskRay> imadper: ruby现学很快的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 就几行，sed的参数都不一样
<ofan> posix和at&t不一样吧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不太一样
<imadper> MaskRay: 今晚交... 我今天中午才开始写...
<MaskRay> imadper: 刚折腾好 nxhtml-mode js2-mode
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 就几行的话...那应该尽量保证1. sed写的古典一些 2. 审视一下是否真的一定要sed
<imadper> MaskRay: 不会js...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我公司里看到的shell里sed 50%可以用tr代替
<imadper> MaskRay: 以前连网页都没写过... 最多就htmlize过..
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 50%的awk可以用cut代替
<MaskRay> ofan: shell programming真是comsidered harmful，或者说现在很多人写出来的是这个样子
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 80%的pl可以用shell代替
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，移动硬盘不能用了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376688 症状： 插到电脑上以后硬盘指示灯不停的闪！ 可以弹出文件管理器，看到硬盘里面的文件，但是，点一下文件管理器就立刻停止相应 进入/media以后可以看到硬盘，但是，双击以后就停止响应 使用终 …
<MaskRay> s/com/son/
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 这是个奔放的世界~~大家都是系统工程师，不是码农，无所谓了
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 这是知道了以后才会注意的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 这是觉悟问题，大部分人没时间深究每一个他的管道用到的工具
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 于是大部分人的sell里面一行3个管道+
<ofan> MaskRay: 所以我觉得shell和pseudo term应该变革一下
<ofan> http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y On TermKit — Acko.net
<MeaCulpa_> 反正18M里的那些pl, 很多真的是人云亦云的家伙写的，还有很多人从cpan拉了库直接扔过去，一个工具里几百个文件
<ofan> 用nodejs搞个新shell，jsh
<MeaCulpa_> js--
<ofan> 带标准库
 * MeaCulpa_ hates ^j.*
<ofan> platform independent
 * MeaCulpa_ hates .*ml$
<MaskRay> ofan: nodejs为什么这么火？javascript warts多，写出来的代码也容易considered harmful
<MeaCulpa_> .me 讨厌一切j打头的
<ofan> MaskRay: 学学js就知道了，其实js很好很强大
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 是，很强大
<ofan> 只是有很多2b的陷阱
<ofan> 比如 ===
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 如今的浏览器都比Qt4大得多了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 还tmd瘦客户
<MaskRay> ofan: 确实在学。给些应用场景
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: qt5了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 很强大！
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 看看QML和qtquick
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 当一个浏览器比一个全能的gui lib大得多的时候，这世界就是妖孽的世界
<ofan> qtscriptengine能让js调用qt库
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 一切所谓的瘦客户，loading时间，装浏览器的时间居然比本地GUI开销大
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 浏览器做多给个dom
 * MeaCulpa_ 不理解当今世界
<ofan> 不过js是真正意义上的现代rpc
<ofan> 想调用什么库直接远程Link到其他网站
<ofan> 有点Web os的赶较
<ofan> MaskRay: 我只写过少量js,但也感觉很强大
<MaskRay> ofan: 现在是不是都用coffeescript了
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩 coffeescript也很活
<ofan> 仔细研究下会发现js很好玩，除了那些陷阱之外
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 记得google wave么
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 用过
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那是js给全世界带来的瘟疫
<ofan> 。。
<MaskRay> ofan: lua不是和js差不多，除了陷阱少很多
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 浏览器在痛苦呻吟
<ofan> MaskRay: lua适用方面其实有点小
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: wave的功能，用gtk, Qt什么的，1/5内存和cpu就能做到
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你不觉得google wave 很粉刺么
<ofan> lua数据和代码分不清
<MeaCulpa_> s/粉刺/讽刺
<MaskRay> js和lua都学lisp，所以数据 代码分不清
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: google wave让大部分30以上的前台程序员觉得自己白活了10年
<ofan> js也是，但是js应用更广，尤其nodejs以后
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 自己追求的态度，自己的坚持，调试内存泄漏的努力，都成了笑话
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: wave是个web应用
<ofan> 本地执行i太麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: wave不是应用，weve是个js嘲笑器，嘲笑mozilla和M$的js引擎的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ..啥意思
<MaskRay> 这一直是我无法理解的地方，很多之前未考虑过领域A的语言就被捧到了A，缺乏足够能力的设计师创造的语言莫名其妙就火了起来
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我觉得google才是用js最多的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: wave的功能本地实现一点都不难，哪怕一个桌面app用http请求来做也不多
<ofan> 尤其是gmail出了以后
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 所以chrome的js引擎最快
<ofan> 然后是v8
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 但是web更好
<ofan> 本地要考虑不同平台环境
<ofan> web只需要考虑浏览器
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: wave不是应用，weve是个js嘲笑器，嘲笑mozilla和M$的js引擎的 -- 我的意思是，google chrome除了js引擎一无是处,但是js比那两家快得多
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 平台？chrome支持平台数有任何一个GUI kit多么？？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 平台？chrome支持平台数有任何一个跨平台GUI kit多么？？
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 即便是qt,gtk写跨平台也没web容易
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助！amule编译安装，远程连接被禁用，服务停止！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376689 想把amule移植到运行amule，出现如下情况 未命名.jpg https://dev.openwrt.org/attachment/tick ... ration.txt 据说这里有解决办法，但是没看懂 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 20 …
<ofan> 何况现在还有移动设备
<MeaCulpa_> 移动设备java居多，没发展啥好的native前台
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 移动设备上js有很多花样么？没有啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 因为浏览器基本是每个平台都必备的，用户最基本的需求就是上网
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 也支持js
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 但是每个平台预装的浏览器都不能符合要求呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那就会被淘汰
<MeaCulpa_> 除了mozilla, 任何浏览器支持OS都不超过5个
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 反正www都是有标准的，js也有标准，现在不再是ie独大的局面
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那就意味着用户装完机器，为了上web应用，还是得再去下载安装浏览器
<ofan> 所以不支持标准就很难用
<MeaCulpa_> 既然话题已经转移，我去洗澡了 :)
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 现在一般的系统都带浏览器
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 一般的系统都带浏览器，但是一般人装完系统，浏览器上gmail都一塌糊涂
<ofan> RT @swelse: zz某学生问老师：“货币贬值太厉害了，有什么办法可以让货币升值？”答：“首先，在1块钱硬币上打两个眼儿……”“……啊？好吧，打好了。然后呢？”“……于是你得到了一个价值4块钱的纽扣。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 还是要另外装
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 基本都能上gmail吧
<MeaCulpa_> chrome支持几个OS? 3个？ win, lin, android?
<MeaCulpa_> MAC有chrome么
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 有
<MeaCulpa_> chrome/chromium
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 哦，那就是4-5个，BSD系列的都可以chromium么？
<ofan> mac
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: bsd不知道..
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于flashplayer插件的怪异问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376690 64位的ubuntu12.04，下载了adobe-flashplugin-11.2.202.235，安装后正常使用，flash的显示和使用flash上传没任何问题。 昨天开始flash的显示正常，但是用swf之类的上传插件就始终失败，chrome和firefox都不能实现 …
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 可以
<ofan> bsd其实也可以直接运行elf
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 这辈子还没见过mac长什么样子, 不过装上gnomey都一个鸟样
<ofan> mac就是太易用
<MeaCulpa_> 手持设备不行，我家里apple, webos, BB OS 都没chrome之类的东西
<wobu> 就是，两个XX，一个鸟样
<ofan> 但是对mac和bsd上的gcc不满意，太复杂
<ofan> 所以要推行llvm+clang
<ofan> Total Download Size:    524.57 MiB   Arch又大升级
<MaskRay> ofan: mac好在哪里，对于我们这些能折腾的人来说
<ofan> MaskRay: 好在不用折腾 :D
<ofan> MaskRay: gui和cli都很强大
<Yifu> 问个不太靠谱的问题，有两台配置都不高的电脑，有方法让它们共同组成一个性能强的电脑吗？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 要阻止用户折腾 :)
<ofan> Yifu: 看干什么
<MaskRay> ofan: gui没兴趣。cli如何强大
<MeaCulpa_> Yifu: ...你要干嘛
<ofan> MaskRay: cli跟bsd一样的
<Yifu> 我觉得闲置的电脑有点浪费了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 默认csh?
<Yifu> 什么都不干，就是折腾。。
<ofan> 有macports,基本所有gnu族的都有移植
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 貌似，忘记了
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个移植就是折腾啊。我看haskell ml常有人说ghc折腾不出来
<ofan> MaskRay: 其实gui也就是多了显示和交互部分，大部分程序都和逻辑分开的，cli和gui没什么区别
<Yifu> ofan, 做个人桌面用有什么方法实现么
<ofan> MaskRay: 我也装了haskell的platform, 没什么问题
<ofan> 主要是要用macports解决依赖问题，我还装了kde
<ofan> Yifu: 联网
<Yifu> ofan, 共享cup内存能实现吗
<MeaCulpa_> 居所windows以后会提供boot 进cli模式
 * MeaCulpa_ 要是windows可以放弃utf-8的BOM就好了
<ofan> nt以后就没cli了
<alvin_rxg> 崖山以后，再无cli
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ?
<MeaCulpa_> nt是啥
<MeaCulpa_> 现在XP, vista, 2008, win7 不都是NT系列么？
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 崖山又是啥...
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 元灭南宋的最后一战
<alvin_rxg> 崖山就是崖山，一座山的名字
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: ...这个和windows啥关系...
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 有一个说法, 叫 崖山之后再无中国
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 代表了一个文明的毁灭
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: ...明朝不算？
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 嗯,不算了
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 汉民族的开拓精神没了
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: ...明是中国文明最辉煌的时候，这时候的中国文明甚至能够吸纳西方文明
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: 辣椒，番茄，农历，土豆
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: 这些都是徐光启那拨人
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: 真正流传到现在的中西合璧
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 不要对我说, 这不是我提出来的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 是，nt就没cli其实
<udy>  
<alvin_rxg> 我错了，让你们开始讨论文明了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: nt是啥
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: winXP 我还是cli heavy 用户呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: windows内核啊
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 辣椒，番茄，土豆，农历
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那也是进gui后的
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: New Technology
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: er... 那不管，这里很多人也是进了X再捣鼓term emulate嘛
 * MeaCulpa_ 5秒钟前刚刚打了个命令
<MeaCulpa_> ls -1 *.jpg   | awk " {system(\"D:\\imagemagick\\convert.exe -resize 50% \"$1\" s_\"$1)} "
<MeaCulpa_> 上传照片分辨率太高，imagemagick一下
<MeaCulpa_> windows不是挺好么...
<MeaCulpa_> cmd.exe 双引号有点操蛋而已
<giga> windows 操蛋
<alvin_rxg> windows 有蛋？
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: :O 那个管道，那双引号，就是cmd.exe的蛋蛋
<wobu> windows确实有彩蛋
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ofan> 还要\\
<ofan> 太麻烦了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bat嘛，保险
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 都是""惹得祸
<ofan> 单引号
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: windows单引号是另一个意思
<ofan> 奥 忘记了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: :P cmd.exe 还是有料的
<ofan> 太挫了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 比那时候的unix好
<ofan> 那时候还没cmd
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 有awk ，管道，ls 那时候linux还不知道在哪里呢
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: RMS搞GNU的时候linux也没出来
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 所以,windows才是gnu的主战场嘛
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: convert支持wildcard， convert 'a*.jpg' -resize 50% 'b%d.jpg'。如果不在乎 文件名变成 编号(%d) 的话
<giga> 想在linux下开发医院信息系统哦国内客户端，大家觉得是否可行？
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那时候gnu在搞hurd
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 是么，那倒是不错
<alvin_rxg> 他们一边玩 Hurd，一边看 Hulk ？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 所以，你说RMS写的东西，主要在啥上面跑？那时候有多少free的unix-like OS? minix?
<alvin_rxg> 上边，那不是 convert 支持 wildcard, 而是 shell...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: bsd啊
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: 注意单引号。convert 支持 glob
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 哦，有可能
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 单引号
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 你看，来多用用windows吧，思路会变得清晰
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: wget is very strong ,it can download the web-video
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: the hole web-video
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 键盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376696 笔记本松下R5 U1300，1.5内存，30SSD硬盘，现在装了11.10.问题二个。一：发热比较厉害。二：浏览网页时键盘的返回健不能用。（输入网址时可以用） 统计信息: 发表于 由 xdz000 — 2012-06-02 22:34
<MeaCulpa_> Inode_LF: huh?
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • keepass2.18的中文问题？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376698 我下载好了简体中文语言，但不知到放到哪呀？？？？ 还有呀，我的ubuntu12.04的，老是有个密钥环跳出来，我输入我的登入密码又不对，怎么搞呀？我不要它跳出来呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2012-0 …
<itrufeng_> ；
<caasi> picplz要关闭了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,'
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ,,求升級 gmlive 順便 ，測試你自己怎麼加入gpu加速
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  gmlive只是调用mplayer, 你mplayer能gpu加速就能，不能就不能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 好吧，，那 gpu加速下載節目列表，處理節目列表 總行吧
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  项目已经结束历史使命了，让它安心地去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..可是 只有 gmlive/ 好用，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你用它看sopcast ?
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不一定，我還看 mms ,,
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  早点睡觉吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..不要，， 我要gmlive復活， 最好加上 同時啓動多個播放器 這樣就可以看不同的節目了。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你这啥要求，这么无聊
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你不睡，我睡了，晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不無聊啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 咋走了。。 ——） T T
<psychology> 在google+为某条信息＋1之后，在那可以看到自己以前所有＋1过的信息。个人资料中的＋1一栏好像没有啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能用G+的飄過
<psychology> 用ipv6上，很方便
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我要vpn全局代理了，， 待會可能會退出
<CyrusYzGTt> 鏈接失效了，，看來我的vpn被 gfwed了。。 T T
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<CyrusYzGTt> psychologe§ ..進出頻繁啊
<autumncat> meos
<autumncat> j fedora-zh
<roylez> autumncat: 早啊
<roylez> autumncat: 出来抓耗子的？
<ofan> 秋猫？
<ofan> 秋猫穿秋裤么？
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包子还没睡呢？
<LOL_> kk: k
<LOL_> kk: 酱紫
<kk> LOL_, Groovy中......  ㍙ 
<LOL_> kk: ？
<LOL_> kk: where are you？
<kk> LOL_, 奥克兰。  ㍙ 
<LOL_> kk: 你那里现在是冬天吗
<kk> LOL_, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍙ 
<LOL_> kk: 你几岁了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<LOL_> 有人吗
<kk> LOL_, .. ..  ㍙ 
<LOL_> kk: kk
<LOL_> 1:38,没想到这么晚了
<kk> LOL_, 咳咳。  ㍙ 
<LOL_> 再没人出来，我就去睡了
<wobu> 早了去了，
<wobu> 周未，得有周未的样，往死里玩儿
<LOL_> 你那几点，还早。。。
<wobu> 凌晨不到2点，不是早吗
<lifeng> happyaron: aron老弟还在不？
<LOL_> 光光那现在19：40吧
<LOL_> 光光你敢time我，我time你
<LOL_> 哎呀，我猜对了，光光那果然是19：40
<RavenChan> 有啥靠谱的命令行字典阿？
<roylez> RavenChan: 什么叫做靠谱？
<RavenChan> roylez, 比较好用
<roylez> RavenChan: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: dotfiles/bin/dict at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez> RavenChan: 用了好几年了，有道的词典
<RavenChan> roylez, ……要本地的
<roylez> RavenChan: sdcv，没别的了
<roylez> RavenChan: lol
<RavenChan> roylez, sdcv后台已经到了，去哪下字典啊……
<RavenChan> s/到/倒/
<roylez> RavenChan: stardict的字典，自己找
<RavenChan> roylez, 就是说stardict已经倒台了阿……
<roylez> RavenChan: 倒台了？...
<RavenChan> roylez, http://stardict.sourceforge.net/
<kk> RavenChan ⇪ t: StarDict
<roylez> RavenChan: 看来我out了
<\b> 今晩这么安静
<alvin_rxg> geb** 不在了，自然就沒人扯談了
<\b> geb**   被扯蛋了..
<\b> 今天隔壁的叫床声让我有心里阴隐了...
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> 为什么我的 vim 不能自动识别 fenc  了?
<\b> 配置从没改过...
<alvin_rxg> 稀有 fenc ?
<\b> 还是老的配置
<\b> utf8
<\b> 在我的encodes 列表里面
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> 而且最优先的
<alvin_rxg> 可能是哪個操作把它阻斷了？
<\b> 没有, 很正常的 ,  我自己输出的一个 utf8  文件
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你现在写 latex  用啥 ?
<alvin_rxg> vim 呀。。
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  用  latex-suite?
<alvin_rxg> 沒。全部手動敲的
<\b> alvin_rxg:    我之前 2000 多行的 .vimrc 里面, 很大一部分是自已写的 latex 插件...
<alvin_rxg> 太長了，我還得再重新習慣。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我发现 latex-suite 用着感觉还行的时候, 已经自己写了一大堆了.. 于是継续用自己的插件...
<alvin_rxg> 我現在就一個 160 行的很簡單的 vimrc
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/vimrc
<zent00> hi, all
<alvin_rxg> good day
<\b> ſ  这是Gamma?
<\b> 看错了, 这字体显示出来像 Gamma
<alvin_rxg> 像 f
<kk>  06:12
<Kandu> MaskRay: 早
<Kandu> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/posts/2012-04-07-sqrt-in-gcc.html  貌似貼錯內容了?
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y gcc中sqrt实现
<Patrick_DJ> morning, everybody.
<psychologe> 大伙早
<psychologe> Patrick_DJ, 用google plus么
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-03
<ofan> yooooooooooo
<kingbo> 早
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一直在取消，从未被取消 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376722 一直在取消从未被取消，一天多了 。据说可以kill pid。但是我不知道该kill谁。有没有简单的识别方法呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bache1or — 2012-06-03 8:45
<roylez> hamo: 早上蚊子多么？
<hamo> roylez: 主席早...
<hamo> roylez: 木有...下雨了...
<roylez> hamo: 哦，蚊子都去下崽崽了
<roylez> hamo: 拉吧
<hamo> roylez: 拉过了...效果还不错...
<ofan> @xie107: 舌尖上的美国：第一集 五官的调和【美国裸体男子啃食他人面部被击毙】；第二集 基情的味道【美国大学生杀害室友吃掉其心脏大脑】；第三集 自身的故事 【美国男子当众切腹，把自己的内脏扔向警察】，to be continued...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...'
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu对文件重命名的时候无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376723 rt kubuntu12.04+fcitx4.2，文件的重命名在弹出的rename item窗口中进行，但是在该窗口中无法打开fcitx，只能从别的地方将文件名复制过来 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzjxfz — 2012-06-03 9:18
<blambin> 路由器刷成砖了。。need help 。
<ofan> blambin: 再买一个
<blambin> ofan: 晕啊，这也算方案么。。
<ofan> 反正都变砖了
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是一種選擇方案
<blambin> 半砖，能dhcp得到ip，能ssh，但密码怎么写都不对，能ping通，没有web界面
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就繼續刷，，
<ofan> 刷到全砖再买一个
<blambin> 能进不去怎么刷啊。。
<blambin> 汗。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷到變磚，或者 將就
<CyrusYzGTt> 強刷，，
<blambin> tftp么
<blambin> 这个东西 好像 没有linux版本的
<CyrusYzGTt> 你就當強姦路由
<CyrusYzGTt> tftp有 linux版本  lftp  ncftp sftp都有 ，，
<blambin> 命令行的不知道怎么操作
<CyrusYzGTt> 甚至 filezilla也有
<blambin> 好像 跟win版本的不一样
<blambin> 找一半天找不到教程。
<blambin> 都是说win下的方法
<ofan> man
<crary_null> 能聊天么
<blambin> 能
<crary_null> 这儿没有机器人啊
<crary_null> 界面好简介的说
<crary_null> 可以发截图上去么
<blambin> 有啊，kk就是
<blambin> 很久没来了，还是这样子
<crary_null> 你怎么知道 kk就是啊
<crary_null> 不应该市  robot的么
<blambin> 08年来过，看到她是
<blambin> 现在应该 还是吧
<crary_null> 可以发截图么 这儿
<blambin> 可以 啊
<crary_null> 怎么弄 ？
<crary_null> 我使用的是网页的那个
<blambin> http://d.yun.io/Z7_nyA
<kk> blambin,啥网址y 你好，文件正在上传中，请稍等。
<blambin> 像这样
<blambin> 发一个图片地址 上来就行了
<blambin> 用yunio截图 ，很方便 ，支持全平台
<crary_null> ubuntu 不是有自带的截图的 那个什么快捷键的
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家的gtkqq还能用么?
<crary_null> 怎么搜索不到这个软件  在synaptic
<crary_null> http://d.yun.io/Z7_nyA
<blambin> 不在这里。。
<blambin> 这个是截图后自动 发到网上去了，然后 给你一个链接，你直接 post上来就ok了
<crary_null> 怎么用 那个软件的 ？
<crary_null> 安装了  打开没有反映
<blambin> 是kde么
<blambin> 你的
<blambin> 下的deb包？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】软件中心无法停止的任务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376726 ubuntu12.04 软件中心里出了一个奇怪的任务，名字是“正在搜索”，下面显示“正在取消”但是却一直停不下来，点右边红叉也没有用。并且因为这个东西的存在，其他软件无法安装，后续软件 …
<blambin> 不行的话就换bin包
<blambin> 直接 运行的那种
<blambin> kk help
<blambin> help kk
<crary_null> 刚才怎么突然发不出去消息啊
<blambin> 你掉线了
<crary_null> 你刚才说的kde是什么 ？
<crary_null> 我下载的是一个deb包
<blambin> 那里有几个包，你都 试一下呗
<crary_null> 安装成功了  然后注册 然后就没有了
<blambin> 那么多版本 http://d.yun.io/kEEKni
<kk> blambin,啥网址y 你好，文件正在上传中，请稍等。
<blambin> 再启动呢
<crary_null> 没有响应
<crary_null> 我是下载的ubuntu  32 的那个
<blambin> 那你按 ctrl +alt + q
<blambin> 看有没有反应
<crary_null> 有有
<crary_null> 哈哈  直接可以截图了
<crary_null> 那打开的软件在哪儿啊
<blambin> 有时候 图标不出来 。。
<blambin> 在后台 的。
<crary_null> http://d.yun.io/OFgqEA
<kk> crary_null,啥网址y 你好，文件正在上传中，请稍等。
<blambin> 本来是应该在状态栏上出来 的
<crary_null> 我知道了 是不是要改那个 dconfig的那个东西 变成all
<blambin> 你的文件 还没传好啊
<blambin> dconfig 什么东西 ？
<blambin> 你那网速该是有多慢啊。。
<crary_null> 不能吧  4
<crary_null> m
<blambin> 一直是正在上传嘛
<pentest> Hello
<crary_null> 寝室有人在下东西
<kk> pentest, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<blambin> 。。。原来如此
<crary_null> 现在好了么
<blambin> 好了
<blambin> ubuntu newber
<crary_null> 呵呵
<crary_null> 这儿还说英语啊
<crary_null> 还不是很会使用这个软件 就是听说很niu的
<blambin> 你那是网页吧，
<crary_null> 恩
<crary_null> 有那种端口的么
<blambin> 什么？
<crary_null> 客户端的  应该这样说吧
<blambin> 有啊
<crary_null>  比如说 ？
<blambin> pidgin就能
<crary_null> http://d.yun.io/XHxSZj
<kk> crary_null,啥网址y 你好，文件正在上传中，请稍等。
<crary_null> 秀下我的  桌面
<pentest> 我发现我刚才忘记装输入法了...
<blambin> pentest: 汗。又是重装系统
<crary_null> 不能吧  以后再装么
<cfy> MaskRay: 早上好。起好早啊。。。
<crary_null> 刚才那个桌面看到了么
<blambin> crary_null: 你这文件真大，开半天都出来 不能
<openfreelinux> 什么电影么
<cfy> adam8157_away: 少年早上好
<crary_null> 你刷新哈   应该挺快的吧
<blambin> crary_null: 就一张壁纸
<crary_null> 你们都认识啊
<crary_null> 恩
<pentest> 不是装系统，是没装输入法
<blambin> 有都有3年没回来 了。。
<blambin> 那么些老人都不在了吧
<crary_null> 学习哈 命令之类的
<ofan> 哥的桌面 http://i.imgur.com/Ab0ya.png
<pentest> 我新来的
<cfy> 又是KDE.....
<ofan> 咋
<cfy> 还点阵字体
<pentest> KDE的哦
<ofan> 有意见？
<pentest> cool
<cfy> 还vim
<openfreelinux> ofan: vim配置的很漂亮
<pentest> 你有意见？^_^
<pentest> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ofan> openfreelinux: thx
<openfreelinux> 左面列表是什么实现的？
<ofan> Taglist和NERDTree
<blambin> 码代码的么 - -
<openfreelinux> 这样就和IDE界面差不多了呢
<crary_null> 你们说的kde什么意思啊
<crary_null> ubuntu 是什么界面
<cfy> openfreelinux: 差多了吧
<pentest> KDE是一个桌面环境
<Kandu> cfy: 媛媛來啦
<cfy> openfreelinux: 好的ide方便开发的。
<Kandu> ofan: 這麼細小的字.. 你眼睛真好
<pentest> Ubuntu现在默认的是U什么来着了
<ofan> Kandu: 点阵 还比较清楚
<crary_null> unit
<crary_null> 是不是
<ofan> 我屏幕大
<cfy> openfreelinux: 特定的ide虽然其他功能比不上vim或者emacs,但是有的功能，vim和emacs也是比不了的
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛好
<ofan> 不叫肚肚？
<Kandu> cfy: 我不是牛牛啊
<cfy> Kandu: 在我眼里是
<crary_null> sd f
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教一个关于usb mini dac的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376729 大家好！情况是这样的，昨天新买的耳机sr80和迷你dac；发现在ubuntu上面没办法同时使用。耳机如果单独插在笔记本上就能听到声音，但是如果用DAC插在笔记本的USB上然后再将耳机插到dac上的时 …
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/0lYtF.png
<pentest> crary_null Unity
<pentest> 我一点都不喜欢它
<openfreelinux> cfy: 恩，我说的是界面。不过好像有很多人也不用IDE，只用编辑器的
<crary_null> pidgin
<pentest> 不是程序员，随便啥都成
<crary_null> http://d.yun.io/hA2zuw
<kk> crary_null,啥网址y 20120603102520.png 用云诺分享文件最方便
<openfreelinux> pentest: 不是程序员的话就不在讨论范围内了吧。。。
<cfy> openfreelinux: 有些ide的功能很强大
<pentest> :-)
<pentest> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<crary_null> pentest
<crary_null> 怎么对一个人说话
<pentest> 我听你们说也可长长见识
<pentest> 私聊？
<openfreelinux> 只要你的话里面有对方的名字 crary_null 就可以了
<crary_null> 看截图
<crary_null> http://d.yun.io/lCCEAk
<kk> crary_null,啥网址y 你好，文件正在上传中，请稍等。
<openfreelinux> 私聊用 /msg sb something
<crary_null> 提示的是  no such nick name "pentest"   可是 明明有的么
<pentest> crary_null 我表示我可以
<openfreelinux> 不用 双引号 crary_null
<crary_null> 他自动给我带的 我用tab自动补齐的时候
<crary_null> dd
<crary_null> 发不出去啊
<crary_null> 什么情况
<openfreelinux> 你加的特殊字符吧
<crary_null>   某人收到了么
<pentest> crary_null 收到了
<crary_null> 啊啊 我是给 openfreelinux   她发的
<pentest> 呃....
<pentest> 我发现有消息的时候会显示红色 ，还不错哦
<crary_null> 我也发现了
<crary_null> "/admin"  什么意思
<crary_null> 有人么
<crary_null> 怎么和 那个kk聊天
<kk> crary_null, .. ..  ㍢ 
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙早啊
<crary_null> 什么意思
<pentest> 据说它是个bot...
<crary_null> 名字前面有的人有@  什么东西
<crary_null> 我知道  但是。。。感觉又不想
<crary_null> 名字前面的 @ 什么意思 ？
<kk> 我一般不闲聊的。
<ofan> openfreelinux: 她？
<crary_null> 没有和你闲聊 我想知道你是机器人么
<kk> crary_null 是啊
<crary_null> 有人告诉我你是机器人  我觉得不像
<ofan> kk: 给个帽子戴吧
<crary_null> 那你一般都回答什么问题啊
<crary_null> 还有你前面为什么有@的标志？
<kk> @是管理员
<pentest> 原来是这样
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 人机合一了
<kk> ofan 是啊
<crary_null> 这样的
<crary_null> ofen  你刚才的截图怎么弄的
<ofan> 啥
<kk> 机器人还不够智能，偶尔用人肉替代一下
<crary_null> 名副其实的  机器 人
<ofan> kk: ruby的？
<openfreelinux> kk: 本尊出现？
<kk> > `i |
<ofan> Command+Shift+3
<crary_null> 关键还有网址 ？
<kk> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<openfreelinux> kk 用什么编辑器/ide?
<kk> openfreelinux vim + emacs
<ofan> crary_null: 用的插件，直接拖到状态栏图标就行
<ofan> imgur的
<crary_null> 什么插件
<ofan> crary_null: 一般不要直接pm别人
<ofan> crary_null: imgur.com 上面有些linux的工具
<crary_null> 那怎么给某个人消息啊
<crary_null> 直接打某人的名字么 ？  像你那样 ？  初学者
<crary_null> 额 我又歧义了 我是说我是初学者
<mraandtux> 水贴：http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=376733
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<mraandtux> 没号的看这里：http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5df7cabd0100g4ze.html
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y 广州电视台广视新闻山寨澳大利亚广播公司新闻节目旧包装_Mr a_新浪博客
<mraandtux> 还有这里：http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5df7cabd01014oxp.html
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y 国内多个电视台山寨澳大利亚广播公司新闻节目包装_Mr a_新浪博客
<pentest> crary_null
<crary_null> pentest.
<pentest> crary_null 就这样说呗
<nicol> 觉得linux下的新浪客户端做的不行啊
<crary_null> nicol 没用过
<crary_null> say nicol  没用过
<crary_null> nicol  没用过
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求解ubuntu下配置nfs服务器失败怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376735 用的命令是 $ sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server 下面是截图～ 可是网址都是可以打开的～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengmanloude — 2012-06-03 11:10
<linsux> 新浪客户端？
<linsux> 是什么东西啊
<crary_null> 有人知道http://imgur.com/  怎么弄成插件
<kk> crary_null,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<crary_null> kk  怎么弄成插件啊
<kk> crary_null, 在很多方面比你能想象。  ㍣ 
<crary_null> kk 什么意思
<crary_null> kk 你最后的那个怎么打出来的  听有意思
<kk> crary_null, 是谁？  ㍣ 
<crary_null> kk,  我是谁  ？  我问你问题呢
<crary_null> kk， 怎么回答问题这么慢的啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 前两天说到 Gorosort
<namoamitabuddha> 假如 我要求的是那种方案执行次数的方差（原来是期望），能搞么？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay:
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376570 有没有在划分区时的截图，不懂u盘分区在哪 统计信息: 发表于 由 The Ghost — 2012-06-03 11:30
<gnunix> 五楼讲的挺不错的啊
<gnunix> 为什么还不行
<crab2313> 在说什么啊
<gnunix> kk问问题呢
<gnunix> 怎么都没人说话啊，挂机吗？
<crab2313> 本人打酱油
<crab2313> 不是用ubuntu的
<gnunix> 偶用
<gnunix> IP都出来了。。。
<gnunix> 去逛其它频道去，不过都英文挺蛋疼的
<nicol> 大家好
<gnunix> 好
<kk> nicol, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<nicol> kk, 是kaka？
<kk> nicol, 迹象显示，为yes。  ㍣ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 使用SSH远程登录Ubuntu server12.04，不能执行apt-get的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376737 我使用SSH远程登录软件，从windows上远程登录Ubuntu server 12.04，远程执行apt-get install 各种软件包，都会提示我未发现软件包，大家遇到过吗？我之前试过直接在这台Ubuntu上输入执 …
<crab2313> kk: ping
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<ysyk> 看来没人呀
<crab2313> 那是一定的
<ysyk> 在这的说话的都是国外的多吧
<ysyk> 果断退出
<ofan> “男朋友的前女友最近在勾引他，想续前缘。真是冤家路窄，今天逛商场，居然撞见了她，一路追赶，要不是她躲进女厕，非抽她两耳光不可。”
<crab2313> ofan: haha
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190462.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 私人公司展露太空野心 限期2023年移民火星_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 评论亮了
<crab2313> ofan: 亮了
<crab2313> 中国的全去用QQ了
<crab2313> kk: help
<crab2313> kk: b
<kk> crab2313, 我总是尽量避免冲突。  ㍥ 
<crab2313> kk: i
<kk> crab2313, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<crab2313> It's written by ruby.
<iDracaena> 有脚本可以批量导出人人的好友通信录么？
<crab2313> iDracaena: 不知道， 没用过人人
<crab2313> iDracaena: 自己写个吧
<liemehoc> wireshark能不能抓串口阿
<liemehoc> wireshark能不能抓串口阿
<liemehoc> Destine: 北外的？
<iDracaena> crab2313: 嗯，先看看有没有做好的～没有就自己写算了～
<Destine> liemehoc, ?
<liemehoc> Destine: 教育网还是4to6隧道
<ss> ii
<Freebuilder> xorg 7.6 和 7.5 有何区别？
<Guest29077> 不知道 我新手啊
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=376749
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: xorg 7.6 和 7.5 有何区别 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: 升server都要升驱动的。
<Freebuilder> iDracaena, 以前没有，我用的是 nvidia 闭源驱动
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: 驱动链接在server的so上。
<Freebuilder> iDracaena, 记得好像是 7.3 升到 7.5，驱动没有升级，直接继续用。
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: so兼容的时候不用升。有的时候会换个升级版本号的名字。
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: gotcha，那只要升kernel就好了。
<Freebuilder> iDracaena, gotcha 啥？
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: 知道你是用闭源驱动了。
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: 你check过这个版本号的闭源支持的xserver的版本range么？
<Freebuilder> iDracaena, 那驱动去来的时候 xorg 7.6 还没出来
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 突然发现ubuntu主页有变化大家速来围观 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376750 一睹为快 http://www.ubuntu.com/ ubuntu-home.png 没看懂这是啥，求解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2012-06-03 14:19
<Freebuilder> iDracaena, 我本来是用好老的驱动的。
<iDracaena> Freebuilder: 那不一定能支持的。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=376754
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: ntpd 能否设置上下界 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ntpd 能否设置上下界 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376754 偏差低于下限就不调，等到超过上限才开始起调，调到低于下限又停止…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-06-03 14:53
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 有人用Evolution吗？各种bug。。。都不忍心吐槽了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376756 * 添加了Gmail账户后貌似都没法儿删除，一点删除马上挂掉，必须强行杀死，在开启之后Gmail账户还在。。。 * 设置离线工作之后可以删除Gmail账户（貌似还得sync online才能真正删除）， …
<wzssyqa> error: ‘pair’ does not name a type   这是需要加个什么头文件或者定义个什么宏吗？
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: #include <utility>
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 已经include了
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: typedef pair<Nix_t,  Nixl_t> NixPair_t;
<wzssyqa> 错在这句
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020885/
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: std::pair 。另外建议 非c兼容的 .h -> .hh/.hpp
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 能正常压缩tar.xz文件，但不能解压缩是什么原因造成的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376761 能正常压缩tar.xz文件，但压缩之后却不能解压缩，用那个解压缩软件都一样 提示未找到合适的归档管理器或者是未注册格式？但系统中有xz啊，那里的设置问题？ 统计信息 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.3.2. SELinux 禁​止​ Ptrace
<CyrusYzGTt> 增​加​了​一​个​新​的​ SELinux 布​尔​值​，deny_ptrace。​推​荐​没​有​计​划​在​机​器​上​进​行​应​用​程​序​除​错​操​作​的​用​户​打​开​该​布​尔​值​。​该​布​尔​值​可​以​防​止​恶​意​进​程​使​用​如​ ptrace 和​gdb 除​错​程​序​来​读​取​其​他​程​序​的
<CyrusYzGTt> ​内​存​，甚​至​施​行​攻​击​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> 它​甚​至​可​以​阻​止​以​根​用​户​或​者​以​相​同​ SELinux 上​下​文​和​标​签​运​行​的​恶​意​程​序​施​行​攻​击​。​要​永​久​启​用​由​ deny_ptrace 布​尔​值​带​来​的​保​护​，以​根​用​户​执​行​如​下​命​令​：
<CyrusYzGTt> # setsebool -P deny_ptrace 1
<CyrusYzGTt> 要​暂​时​禁​用​由​ deny_ptrace 布​尔​值​带​来​的​保​护​，以​根​用​户​执​行​如​下​命​令​：
<CyrusYzGTt> # setsebool deny_ptrace 0
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 哪位大侠帮忙看下系统更新遇到的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376764 installArchives() failed: 44%% 89%% 100%% ... 44%% 89%% 100%% ... 44%% 89%% 100%% ... dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0: field name `../../../../share/pyshared/computerjanitor/file_cruft_tests.py' must be followed by co …
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 原来如此，一个cc include 了一个 .h, 那个.h 也还需要using 啊
<liemehoc> 有没有办法在bash里给死循环的while设置超时
<mint> 可不可以在外部做一个timer呢？
<liemehoc> 查到bash有个$TMOUT的环境变量
<liemehoc> 如果在外部做就要用信号啦，太复杂了
<ofan> liemehoc: bash -c "..."
<ofan> TMOUT只适合read
<namoamitabuddha> MathJax 今天坏了么
<liemehoc> ofan: 我只想在脚本中某一个死循环中使用阿
<ofan> liemehoc: 没推出条件？
<ofan> *退
<liemehoc> 退出条件就是超时
<ofan> liemehoc: 那就只能放到别的进程里
<liemehoc> 或者管道阻塞，这个可以做吗
<ofan> shell当前脚本的执行是阻塞的，也不能起新线程
<ofan> liemehoc: 什么管道阻塞
<ofan> 我这有个超时的脚本
<liemehoc> ofan: 死循环是从一个管道取数据，如果管道阻塞就跳出循环
<ofan> 不过是针对select, 也可以用到循环
<liemehoc> ofan: 这个可以做吗
<liemehoc> ofan: 是怎么实现的呢
<ofan> liemehoc: 问题你管道阻塞的时候，脚本执行也是阻塞的
<liemehoc> ofan: 对阿
<liemehoc> ofan: 问题就在这里
<ofan> liemehoc: 就是写一段自己kill自己的代码 然后bash -c
<ofan> 代码里有个_timeout函数，执行sleep
<liemehoc> ofan: 还是要用信号喽
<ofan> liemehoc: 没有trap
<ofan> 不捕捉信号
<ofan> 就是简单的定时结束自己，然后返回一个值
<liemehoc> ofan: 知道了
<liemehoc> ofan: 3q
<ofan> liemehoc: np
<liemehoc> ofan: 只有这种方法了吧？
<ofan> liemehoc: 如果是shell应该就只能这样
<ofan> 其他shell可能有些扩展
<ofan> bash就这么多能耐了
<liemehoc> 诶
<kk> bash可以调用脚本的timeout模块
<kk> timeout(10){...}
<zydingxiaomei> ubuntu下看 PDG格式的文件，用什么软件啊
<ofan> kk: 怎么用？
<kk> ruby -r timeout -e "Timeout.timeout(1){sleep 2} rescue false "
<ofan> ..
<zydingxiaomei> ubuntu下无法看PDG吗
<kk> ruby -r timeout -e "Timeout.timeout(1){`a.sh`} rescue false "
<zydingxiaomei> ？
<alvin_rxg> zydingxiaomei: 應該去問問發明 pdg 的人
<zydingxiaomei> :-(
<zydingxiaomei> 看来只好去win下转换了
<kk> zydingxiaomei http://www.winehq.org/
<alvin_rxg> 哪個呢？ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDG
<alvin_rxg> pdg 是國內某公司自主產權的東西…… =.=
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 我无法进入debian http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376771 先安装了debian,后安装了xp,不能进debian了. 我用debian的安装光盘，发现无法调出grub提示符来，有人说，进入shell后，输入grub就可以了，我发现不行，没有grub出现，请问，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 20 …
<zydingxiaomei> 垃圾的PDG
<mint> wine一个阅读器呗，那有什么办法
<mint> zydingxiaomei: boox viewer
<CyrusYzGTt> 從不下載 pdg格式的東西，， 討厭極了
<liemehoc> timeout(10){...}这个查不到嘛
<mint> 有时候很多书只有pdg版的，pdf的也是热心人从pdg转来的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，所以說討厭 pdg格式，，
<alvin_rxg> 歐洲的淫看着 pdg 淚流滿面
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 求真相，， 無圖無真相
<ofan> 那是中文版的书吧
<mint> 都是图片扫描的中文书
<CyrusYzGTt> ..應該說 無視頻無真相
<zydingxiaomei> 恩，是中文版的书《C语言程序解析》
<alvin_rxg> pdf 多了去了
<zydingxiaomei> 从win过度到linux，好难
<ofan> zydingxiaomei: 看点专业的吧 小妹同学
<zydingxiaomei> 不知道啥是专业的啊
<liemehoc> timeout(10){...}这个是什么
<ofan> zydingxiaomei: expert c programming
<zydingxiaomei> Linux C编程一站式学习
<ofan> liemehoc: kk说的是ruby的
<zydingxiaomei> 这个呢
<ofan> zydingxiaomei: 据说这个很不错
<zydingxiaomei> 正在看
<liemehoc> =.=
<zydingxiaomei> 从头学起，
<zydingxiaomei> 从计算机原理开始
<alvin_rxg> http://www.iso-9899.info/wiki/Books
<alvin_rxg> kk 罷工了？
<ofan> 人机合一了
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 王菲 陈奕迅 - 因为爱情
<ofan> 。。
<liemehoc> =.=
<zydingxiaomei> 弄一个实验箱
<kk> alvin_rxg, 是什么样罢工。  ㍩ 
<zydingxiaomei> :)
<alvin_rxg> >reboot
<ofan> 玩D3
<MaskRay> liemehoc: trap SIGUSR1 ， ( sleep 10; kill -USR1 $$ )
<ofan> 有玩的没
<alvin_rxg> 沒好機器，玩不了
<zydingxiaomei> 玩 皇城突袭
<ofan> MaskRay: 这是bash?
<crab2313> \o/
<ofan> /0\
<alvin_rxg> | |
<MaskRay> ofan: 是
<ofan> MaskRay: 运行不了
<ofan> MaskRay: ( ) 是干啥？
<liemehoc> MaskRay: thx
<crab2313> ~:0:~
<zydingxiaomei> >:o
<ofan> o:<
<zydingxiaomei> 推荐一个电影《大话西游3》
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助。笔记本充电时风扇一直尽最大的努力转。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376776 只有充电的时候这个样。 我的是双显卡的，用Bumblebee把独显禁了。 温度不高，就是风扇疯了一样的转…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 seerliuliu — 2012-06-03 17:28
<yc> haha\
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<yc> hao
<MaskRay> ofan: 例子：http://paste.lugons.org/show/1794/
<zydingxiaomei> 传感器
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标闪动， system 1也 是比较 卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376779 哦的笔记本是联想 Y460N (i5-480 Nvidia GT425M optimus)。。系统12.04下面是我遇到的问题： 在我使用webqq聊天用中文输入时，开始没事，一小段时间以后鼠标开始闪动，使聊天窗口输入的中文都闪没了，无 …
<z234234> iGoogle: 怎么通过ip反查域名？
<yall> ls
<z234234> yall: 怎样判断dnssec在工作？
<yall> z234234: 吾都不知道啥叫Dnssec
<z234234> yall: http://wiki.debian.org/DNSSEC
<kk> z234234 ⇪ t: DNSSEC - Debian Wiki
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win7+ubnutu双系统，格式化了win7,结果，你懂的……怎么办啊 救命！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376780 双系统，把win7格式化了，怎么办啊 ub进不去了 救命啊 ！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 415761280 — 2012-06-03 18:19
<zydingxiaomei> http://www.myipneighbors.com在这个网站输入IP，可以看到域名
<kk> zydingxiaomei,啥网址y Reverse IP Lookup and Domain Check DNS Tool
<zydingxiaomei> www.myipneighbors.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Reverse IP Lookup and Domain Check DNS Tool (@ myipneighbors.com)
<z234234> zydingxiaomei: 你试试8.7.198.45
<z234234> 46.82.174.68
<z234234> 159.106.121.75
<archer> #/join #arch
<alvin_rxg> Guest25392: 已經有個 #archlinux-cn 了
<Guest25392> 嗯
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 替我访问下159.106.121.75，看这是什么网站
<alvin_rxg> 爲啥呀
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 帮忙测试我的dnssec
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 啥都沒有
<z234234> alvin_rxg: nslookup www.facebxxk.com Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53  Non-authoritative answer: Name:	www.facebxxk.com Address: 159.106.121.75
<alvin_rxg> Title: 香港六合 彩开奖，特码.香港六合 彩开奖结果.六合 彩资料.六合彩网站.曾道人.六合 彩.六合 彩,白小姐.天线宝宝论坛.六合彩 (@ facebxxk.com)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在Lin下往U盘写Win镜像有那么困难么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376781 想开个帖子，征集诸位写Win镜像的经历，主要想知道用了什么方法又在什么机器上失败了（例如有人用dd失败过）。然后看看能不能找到原因和解决方法。 我的方法： 1. dd ===============  …
<z234234> alvin_rxg: nslookup FB出来的地址，我想看看这个是不是fb
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 推断我的dnssec是否正常工作
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 如果正常工作应该能nslookup出来fb的正确地址而不是虚假地址
<alvin_rxg> z234234: dig @8.8.8.8 facebook.com
<z234234> alvin_rxg: dig @8.8.8.8 fb 没有显示出fb对应的地址
<z234234> alvin_rxg: nslookup fb 8.8.8.8 can't find fb NO: answer
<alvin_rxg> fb 是什麼東西
<z234234> alvin_rxg: nslookup fb 出来的是159.106.121.75
<z234234> alvin_rxg: fb==facebook
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 「小白求助」～關於「新立得」～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376784 今天再再再一次重裝ubuntu。但是不知道爲什麼安裝新立得後無法啓動，一閃而過。 明明重裝之前都還能用的，難道因爲重裝的緣故？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 不吃蘑菇的猫 — 2012-06-03 18:59
<yall> ls
<z234234> 开启ssh dnssec为毛ff还是上不了twi?
<alvin_rxg> z234234: dns 錯了唄
<z234234> alvin_rxg: dns ? dnssec没用上？
<alvin_rxg> z234234: ip 是錯的
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 可是开启了unbound里的dnssec了呀，一，dnssec开启失败，二，还是dnssec开启失败。。。
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 三，還是 dnssec 開啓失敗
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 不是说如果本地找不到缓存就向根服务器询问吗，再说我是严格按照步骤走的，怎么会出现dnssec开启失败，纠结。。。
<alvin_rxg> dig @本地dns fb
<z234234> alvin_rxg: www.facebook.com.	16073	IN	A	159.106.121.75
<alvin_rxg> Title: Willkommen bei Facebook - anmelden, registrieren oder mehr erfahren (@ facebook.com <~ facebook.com.)
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 但是dig @8.8.8.8 fb就只有 IN A没有后面的地址了
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 8.8.8.8 訪問不了吧
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 試試這邊的 130.75.1.32 或者 130.75.1.40
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 不行，跟8.8.8.8一样没地址
<alvin_rxg> 訪問不了咯
<z234234> alvin_rxg: dns污染这招实在是太狠了，比ip黑名单还狠
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 试过bind9,但不知为啥开启不了
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 于是就用了unbound，
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 但unbound到底是咋回事，怎么开启不了dnssec呢，而且在unbound里forward到8.8.8.8也不行
<alvin_rxg> 不知道呢，沒研究過
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 那你研究过哪个？
<alvin_rxg> 我就簡單的查查而已，沒假設過 dns
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 那你是没需求吧。。。  -_-"   你回天朝试试，
<alvin_rxg> :/ 回來了會試試的
<alvin_rxg> 不過按別人說的，還是建議找個 vpn 之類的
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 话说在天朝上个网，是不是得考了网络工程师认证呀，估计我考过rhce就能在天朝上网了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<z234234> alvin_rxg: ff有remote dns，本可以不用这么麻烦的，但如果别的软件有需要，比如opera之类的，那咋办，所以想搞定dns污染问题，也学习学习dns配置，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: http://www.hide-ip-soft.com/set-firefox-use-remote-dns.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Hide IP with Firefox - Hide-IP-Soft.com
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 早說嘛，這麼簡單的事
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 额，知道ff有remote dns ,你知道那个remote dns到底是怎么搞的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 为啥opera chrome之类的没搞
<alvin_rxg> 我咋知道
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 现在解决dns污染好像有三种（我只知道三种）：1.dnssec 2.dns over tcp 让dns的包大于512字节，3. remote dns 像ff这种
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<z234234> alvin_rxg: ff这种感觉和第二种差不多，应该是让dns走tcp然后再socks
<alvin_rxg> 這又沒加密的，難道 gfw 不能檢測包的內容麼？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: gfw现在还没污染走tcp的dns，只污染udp的
<locodir-user> 大家好！！！！
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 好像哪裏看到文章說，有在研發 secure 版的 dns，類似 https 那樣
<locodir-user> 还不太会用这个，还清大家多多指教。
<alvin_rxg> 類似 https 之於 http 這樣
<alvin_rxg> locodir-user: welcome
<alvin_rxg> 西南財經大學～ xD
<locodir-user> 这你的知道？
<locodir-user> 你怎么知道的？
<locodir-user> 很好奇哈
<alvin_rxg> locodir-user: 這邊默認不隱藏 ip 的
<locodir-user> 哦
<locodir-user> 请问这是什么群？
<locodir-user> 什么项目？
<sikao_lfs> http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzAzMjU4OTE2/v.swf   马克思家乡故乡红思屡克德国农村的采访见闻
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 那我是哪个学校的？lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 受不了12.04的频繁死机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376786 硬件是AMD的开4核FX5200，显卡是6870，一键超频。。。 总是用着用着就卡死，只能重启...找不到什么原因，难道是12.04对于这种“非正常”的硬件支持的不好 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril — 2012-06-03 19:44 …
<locodir-user> 在ub下用IRC的客户端么？不会用嘞
<locodir-user> 我想隐藏IP该怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 你一天到晚的移動移動，我咋知道哪個學校
<alvin_rxg> locodir-user: 註冊用戶，然後申請 cloak
<alvin_rxg> 我也沒隱藏。畢竟目前而言無所謂
<locodir-user> cloak神马意思？
<locodir-user> 怎么用那个IRC
<alvin_rxg> locodir-user: 你還是先看下 wiki 吧
<alvin_rxg> locodir-user: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=28357
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<locodir-user> than k you
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 直接把步骤告诉人家吗，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 要說的很多了呀……累不累啊……
<z234234> locodir-user: 先/msg nickserv 申请个帐号，让后挂号两个星期，然后去#freenode申请斗篷，你去了就说i need a clock,它们就会给你了，我当初就是这么干的，很简单的，
<locodir-user> 在ubuntu下有什么聊天工具啊？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 总共也就三个步骤，哪多呀。。。
<z234234> locodir-user: xchat irssi pidgin
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 他得先知道怎麼用呀…
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 告诉他/msg nickserv help不就行了
<z234234> locodir-user: /msg nickserv hlep
<z234234> locodir-user: 类似于cmd下的help
<z234234> locodir-user: 想知道irc 指令，/help
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我有好几个移动，lol
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 知道你是河北淫就行了
<alvin_rxg> 裏北京也進
<alvin_rxg> *離
<z234234> alvin_rxg: tenzu hamo也河北的吧，不是hamo就是hunxu
<alvin_rxg> 歷史上有北京，南京，西京長安，東京是啥？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 日本东京
<locodir-user> 不是吧
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<locodir-user> 是不是郑州？
<alvin_rxg> 西京東京在歷史上的變動很大
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 你还是想法帮帮我dns吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> z234234: ff 裏邊開一下沒用嗎？
<locodir-user> 怎么去/msg nickserve   ,网址是。。。。？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 我不想只适用于ff的呀，如果xchat opera chrome也有需求，咋办
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 似乎都可以的吧
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 等我寫完報告，考試也結束了的時候，7月份，幫你看看
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 好希望能有个老师来教我呀，不用自己瞎琢磨，
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 自學成才唄
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 并不是每个人都是那种能自学成才的，
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 在墙与被墙间，天朝的网民网络技术水平估计会普遍高于其它国家
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 爱壁纸HD Linux版1.1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376789 最专业的桌面高清壁纸软件，免安装，无广告！《爱壁纸HD》提供万款优质高清壁纸，具有试试手气，按颜色筛选壁纸等功能，充分满足了壁纸达人需求。《爱壁纸HD》linux版能够自动适配屏幕分辨率，使您电 …
<locodir-user> linux用户貌似很少呢？
<locodir-user> 这些壁纸免费不？
<alvin_rxg> 被破壞了的版權
<locodir-user> 那还是算了吧，ubuntu里面本来就有很多壁纸
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<alvin_rxg> 各位加班呢？
<zydingxiaomei> 恩
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 写个加密的tcp的dns查询，估计就解决dns污染问题了，但俺现在不会写。。。
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 你写了有啥用？服务器端呢？
 * kenifanying 2050新加坡元 在新加坡是什么样的工资水平？
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 不是有你吗，lol,
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 你就帮忙充当下服务器呗，lol
<alvin_rxg> z234234: 我流量有限
 * kenifanying 有在新加坡呆过的说说
<z234234> alvin_rxg: dns查询应该不会很大吧
<zydingxiaomei> 孤独求败
<z234234> kenifanying: 找tenzu
<kenifanying> z234234, 没上线呀
<z234234> kenifanying: 他好像在南洋理工待过
<z234234> kenifanying: no idea
<kenifanying> z234234, thanks!
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 吃饭去，bye
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C 怎么写 coroutine
<stock-cn> 苹果机的邮件到达推送功能，在安卓手机上有吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个linux菜鸟的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376794 因为是服务器，所以没有图形界面，可是我发现我离开了图形界面完全不知道能做啥，请问命令模式下到底能完成哪些工作 别说我不适合用linux，毕竟任何人都是从菜鸟过来的 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 —  …
<stock-cn> 有邮件的时候推送通知到手机，然后手机再联网。这样节省流量和内存
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 写过 coroutine 么？
<alvin_rxg> 推送是啥東西？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 有说 wheezy 啥时侯 freeze 么？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 沒
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 估計是下半年會 freeze
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: freeze 后是不是能从 squeeze 迁移到 wheezy 了
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 如何生？先 safe-upgrade 然后 dist-*?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 對
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 会有其他注意事项么？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 之前的殘留物可能會比較多。其他問題不大
<debianer> 看看我的名字
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 要手工清理？
<debianer> ／whois debianer
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我发现我等不及了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不想等 stable 了再看 release note
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 那你直接升級唄。現在估計是類似 ubuntu 的 alpha 階段
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我说等不到 stable
<alvin_rxg> 那你用 archlinux 吧，不用等 stable 了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 本来打算彻底 stable 了再看 release note 做升级的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: ...
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没有。初步估计是setjmp增强，要涉及大量底层操作；ruby的fiber也是coroutine
<debianer> alvin_rxg 手机上不能用whois命令
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 刚看了 taocp 的 coroutine 的那个例子，觉得我写不出。
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 半角符號
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 你是想知道自己穿上 cloak 了是吧
<debianer> 对
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是等价实现，而不能用类似 haskell 那种惰性求值的功能。
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 穿上了
<debianer>  /whois debianer
<debianer> alvin_rxg 开了半角吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他那个例子完全可以用惰性的表代替
<mao> 大家好啊 ；）
<debianer> 真是奇怪
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 发现最近接近机器的看多了，得看些 functional 了。
 * debianer ha
<stock-cn> hi
<kk> stock-cn, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<zydingxiaomei> 我都不懂
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<debianer> android手机还是很爽
<debianer> 我装了cm7.2
<debianer> 都不说话了？
<debianer> 我掉线了吗？
<stock-cn> 我想请问，小米和KIK这些，所谓的短信软件，和直接挂手机QQ有啥区别阿？
<Freebuilder> 聊天室的提示有问题
<Freebuilder> -ChanServ- [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<Freebuilder> * #Ubuntu-CN :http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Home | Ubuntu
<Freebuilder> 第二行 http 前面那个冒号不该有。
<stock-cn> Freebuilder: 前面的冒号不影响链接
<Freebuilder> 我这影响了，此 URL 无效，无法载入。
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 新手报道，共同学习。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376799 今天刚安装好ubuntu12.04 暂时还不知道怎么玩，希望以后在这里与大家共同学习。 统计信息: 发表于 由 薛家海龙 — 2012-06-03 22:00
<Freebuilder> http://imagebin.org/214969
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 有權限修改的幾個傢伙都不在
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu apache配置文件中为什么没有DirectoryIndex这个设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376800 ubuntu apache配置文件中为什么没有DirectoryIndex这个设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小豆虫 — 2012-06-03 22:09
<CyrusYzGTt> - -貌似是前面多了 : 所以上不去，， 冒號
<debianer> 在线吗？
<crab2313> \o/
<caasi> gnome3可以自动切换壁纸吗？
<caasi> 就是以幻灯片的方式
<ofan> 不大哈走了？
<ofan> MaskRay: hmmm, 不错， ( )这是什么用法？
<MaskRay> ofan: 在子进程中执行
<ofan> MaskRay: & 有必要加？
<ofan> 我是直接bash -c了
<MaskRay> ofan: 否则会阻塞父进程
<ofan> MaskRay: 我想对select设置超时，貌似这样不太好搞
<ofan> 得吧select也放到子进程，然后再( )
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我想搞个信号屏蔽的东东，把手机信号和wi-fi信号都干掉
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 需不需要高深的知识
<MaskRay> ofan: 说明该换ruby/python了，而不是bash
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩 因为在shell里，还是想不依赖其他的
<ofan> https://gist.github.com/2533919 这是以前搞的，自动打开tmux的，唯一的问题是必须要等超时了才能继续
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: ofan's gist: 2533919 — Gist
<danny_> hi all
<kk> danny_, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Zypeh> hi
<kk> Zypeh, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<MaskRay> coffeescript 不错
<ofan> coffescript也要转换为js执行
<jackey> ofan:有在使用xmms2吗,有个问题请教
<jackey> 有人在使用xmms2吗,有问题请教下.
<ofan> jackey: 没在用，不过可以直接问
<jackey> 看网上的介绍更新数据库,可是我怎么没有这个命令,也不知少安装了哪个xmms mlib addpath /path/to/music  ,没有mlib这个命令
<jackey> 我apt-cache search查找了xmms2,太多包了,不知该装哪个
<ofan> jackey: 没看懂， 具体哪个命令
<jackey> 我apt-get install xmms2安装了,xmms2,看网上介绍说可以用xmms2 mlib addpath /path/to/music格式更新音乐数据库,可以是我这样操作后提示, unknow command 'mlib',我是想问mlib在哪个包啊
<ofan> jackey: 不是没安装包，是xmms2不识别mlib命令，应该是xmms的一个插件或别的什么
<jackey> 恩,是的,我搜索了所有的xmms2的包,太多了不知道是哪个,也把xmms2-plugins-all全安装了还是没有,郁闷了.
<ofan> xmms2-client-medialib-updater ?
<ofan> xmms2-mlib-updater ?
<ofan> 不定是哪个
<jackey> 好,我安装试试,谢谢
<jackey> 两个都不是的,ofan
<MaskRay> ofan: 挺好的，转换后没冗余代码
<jackey> 查找了mlib是用来操作sqlite3数据库的,把音乐列表回在里边,找不到是装哪个
<alvin_rxg> jackey: apt-file search mlib
<jackey> alvin_rxg:查不到任何东西啊.¹
<jackey> 到底这个插件在哪里啊,郁闷.
<jackey> alvin_rxg:太多了不知是哪个一查之后.
<ofan> jackey: 换个播放器吧
<ofan> 用amarok
<jackey> ofan:恩,其他的播放器有用,这个是我一年前遇到的问题,今天看看自己学习linux的日记中,突然看到的,看能不能解决掉
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋还在？
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙也在？
<alvin_rxg> jackey: apt-file search mlib | grep xmms | less
<crab2313> \o/
<jackey> alvin_rxg:谢谢了,先前就这样查过了,没查到,没有的,郁闷了.
<crab2313> What are you talking about?
<alvin_rxg> 真他媽的再看一次 兔死狗烹 的電影
<afric__> ofan: 能让bind9或unbound强制使用tcp模式，不使用udp模式吗？影响速度吗
<ofan> afric__: tcp慢很多
<ofan> 特别是大量解析的时候
<alvin_rxg> 奇文共欣賞  http://luo.bo/25610/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 解放军美女网络尖兵90余昼夜写代码40多万行，网易神评论 - 萝卜网
<afric__> ofan: 可是对于dns污染，不强制使用tcp或加密会污染的
<ofan> afric__: dnssec?
<ofan> afric__: dns污染不是因为udp
<ofan> afric__: 换个dns就好了
<felixonmars> 试过opendns的dnscrypt 慢爆了
<afric__> ofan: 换个dns也解决不了dns污染，
<ofan> afric__: opendns
<afric__> ofan: opendns解决不了dns污染
<ofan> afric__: 一直用opendns
<ofan> 没污染
<ofan> 要说dns劫持倒是有可能，但目前opendns还好的
<ofan> google的已经不行了
<felixonmars> 没区别的 国外的dns一律劫持
<felixonmars> GFW直接返回伪造包
<ofan> tcp得服务器支持才行，而且要加密的
<felixonmars> 现在国外dns的tcp即使没加密的也暂时无污染...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 开着`网络链接`写代码？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 就她一个人有键盘..
<ofan> afric__: 你要怕污染可以用多个dns，对比结果，能大大降低被污染的概率
<afric__> ofan: 那速度。。。
<ofan> afric__: 和加密的差不多
<afric__> ofan: 你知道firefox里面的那个remote dns是咋搞的吗？或怎么让dns也走ssh
<alvin_rxg> :/
<felixonmars> afric__: vpn吧...无烦恼
<afric__> felixonmars: 都两年没用过vpn了
<felixonmars> afric__: 每天日常vpn的飘过..
<afric__> felixonmars: 而且速度也不理想，还经常断。。。
<ofan> afric__: ssh只支持tcp转发，你要两头转换下
<felixonmars> afric__: 找个靠谱的卖家 服务器靠谱就好
<ofan> af
<felixonmars> afric__: 我都是自己买vps架
<ofan> afric__: 或者用socat
<ofan> afric__: http://zarb.org/~gc/html/udp-in-ssh-tunneling.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Welcome to zarb.org
<afric__> ofan: 那个好像需要对方服务器运行东东吧
<ofan> afric__: 两边都要运行
<afric__> ofan: 那个ssh服务器不是我的。。。
<ofan> afric__: 那就没办法，必须要两面都设置才行
<ofan> 或者找个支持dnssec的
<ofan> http://www.comodo.com/secure-dns/ 这个貌似也不错，不知道支不支持tcp
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Secure DNS
<afric__> ofan: comodo是那个防火墙吗？
<ofan> afric__: 对
<afric__> ofan: comodo的那个好像没说支持dnssec
<ofan> afric__: 恩
<afric__> ofan: 只说是Secure dns,也不说到底咋回事，还说能解决dns缓存投毒，
<ofan> afric__: 服务器端过滤而已
<ofan> afric__: 用opendns的dnscrypt
<afric__> ofan: 那并不通用
<ofan> afric__: 什么通用
<afric__> ofan: 我nslookup facebook的时候，竟然出现了;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
<afric__> ofan: 这是不是说明这个dns服务器支持tcp
<ofan> afric__: 哪一个？
<afric__> rfc的那个关于dns over tcp好像10年以后出来的
<ofan> udp还是tcp不重要
<ofan> 主要是加密
<afric__> ofan: 我用中网通的dns的时候，nslookup facebook出现了;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.这应该说明网通的dns支持tcp
<ofan> afric__: 这只是说尝试
<afric__> ofan: 现在支持dnssec的服务器不多吧，好像13台根服务器都已经支持了
<afric__> ofan: 用comodo给的那两个中的第一个能解析，第二个能解析twi但解析不了utb fb
<afric__> ofan: 睡觉去，明天还有课，bye
<roylez> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac353308
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【真的无福利】喂喂喂，你胸前的两坨怎么了。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上架设vsftpd， 如何限制一个账号只允许一个人登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442649 环境： 在ubuntu server上架设了vsftpd 要实现的功能：想限制每个用户只允许一个人登陆， 也就是说用户登陆之后， 其他人用相同的用户名和密码不能再登陆或者第二个人用相同的用户名和密码
<zerai> ok, so I kno I'm probably not supposed to do this.. but gonna try it anyway..  What is the package for the chinese fonts on ubuntu? I cannot find them
<zerai> OK，所以我知道我可能不应该做的..而是要去试试也无妨..在Ubuntu的中文字体包是什么？我无法找到他们
<jim_> zerai, xfont-wqy
<jim_> zerai, wqy 
<zerai> jim_, apt-get install wqy?
<jim_> zerai, no
<jim_> zerai, ttf-wqy-microhei
<knownbad> zerai: Actually just enable language support.
<jim_> zerai, ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei
<jim_> zerai, ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei xfonts-wqy
<zerai> knownbad, can't do that on a server now can you?
<jim_> zerai, apt-get install ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei xfonts-wqy
<knownbad> There is no need to install individually.  Language support has meta package.
<zerai> thank you jim_ 
<jim_> zerai, :)
<knownbad> Oh, then I misunderstood your question.
<jim_> zerai, maybe you need jfbterm
<zerai> ?
<jim_> zerai, server with a X ?
<jim_> *an ?
<zerai> it's not a local server
<onlylove> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqpl/zggc/2013-05-23/content_9113277.html
<zerai> yea, that would be "an X"
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 天津：乘客要求非站停车被拒揪走司机 公交失控连撞9车- 中国日报网
<jim_> zerai, * :)
<zerai> still the same error..
<zerai> any others?
<jim_> zerai, which error ?
<zerai> /opt/cpw/files/new/element/models/custom/锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷 (No such file or directory)
<jim_> zerai, xterm font set large
<zerai> (that's not one of the directories I'm trying to add)
<zerai> ?
<zerai> I'm connecting via SSH
<jim_> zerai, Oh
<zerai> he server is in the UK, and I'm in the US
<zerai> yea, I'm trying to fix that program, and it uses chinese fonts
<zerai> I didn't write it, I just use it lol
<zerai> are there any other fonts that might be availible, no matter how arcane or unused they are?
<zerai> jim_, 有什么你知道吗？
<jim_> zerai,    ...
<zerai> 我使用谷歌..
<zerai> I'm just trying to get things working..
<jim_> zerai,    just use putty
<jim_> :0
<jim_> :)
<zerai> and why they used chinese coding I'll never know
<zerai> I am using putty lol
<jim_> .........
<zerai> ?
<^k^> zerai 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<jim_> zerai, Use font encoding  UTF8 (PUTTY)
<jim_> if remote UTF-8 still 锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤  (maybe 锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤 is come from windows :))
<zerai> I'm using applocale to use chinese simplified
<jim_> *no is ???
<zerai> that's how it's open right now
<zerai> I use a few chinese programs, that's how I have to run them
<zerai> putty shows boxes in utf8
<jim_> zerai, can't help...
<zerai> I appreciate the effort
<jim_> zerai, if server set locale = "zh_CN-UFT8"     shoud work ...   
<jim_> zerai, ignore me...   I am wrong
<zerai> zh is simplified, right?
<jim_> zh_CN     NOT zh_TW
<zerai> I knew it had to be cn
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教精简系统的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442652 大家好, 我是刚刚入职不到2个月的一个菜鸟,由于工作需要现在要对Ubuntu Desktop进行精简, 最终目标是支持某些软件,烧入ARM,越小越好 12.04.2LTE,自己删了一些办公软件游戏之类,目前是2G多(多很多),之后就无从下手了 希
<suiang> :P
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442653 第一个就是右上角的关机图标不见了怎么办 ？我百度、谷歌查到的试了一下都没有用;试了以后仍旧没有出现关机图标; 第二个就是系统挂起后无法唤醒，这个我也查了，但是仍旧是无法唤醒;这两个问题我都在网上查到了相似的问题，
<^k^> 但是不知道是不是因为这个版本的ubuntu不同…… lenovo--ubuntu13.04---- …
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> happyaron: 摸摸绒绒
<onlylove> 现在的孩子都怎么了，不知道做加法比做减法保险么
<onlylove> 一个个喊着要精简
<onlylove> 万一不小心剪掉不改剪的，然后依赖关系会给你剪掉一堆
<onlylove> 到时候py什么的统统剪掉，看你系统怎么用
<tenzu> onlylove: 人家自己写ruby版本
<tryit> 准备入手个板子了，tiny210和tiny6410 ，犹豫买哪个？大家给点意见
<onlylove> tenzu: ruby也会被裁掉的，我干过这事，还好没点yes
<onlylove> tenzu: 搞不好直接把系统搞残
<tenzu> onlylove: 大不了重装呗
<onlylove> tenzu: 看前面哪个要精简系统的帖子
<onlylove> tenzu: 重装就违背初衷了
<tenzu> onlylove: 然后就会陷入挑选发行版的论战
<jyf> iMadper: 给哥大号解封
<iMadper> jyf: 我是不是操作错了....
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 救命!
<jyf> iMadper: 什么
<iMadper> jyf: 我貌似操作房间状态了... 
<jyf> iMadper: 还是+b的 额 是 yunfan那个账户
<iMadper> jyf: done
<jyf> 这鬼ee 挖坑不填
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vmware ubuntu adsl 桥接方式无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442654 按照 网上说的方法都试过了,还是不行,求帮助 我已发问了,请帮忙看看 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/553882 ... up2&oldq=1 统计信息: 发表于 由 nece001 — 2013-05-27 9:35
<tenzu> iMadper: 你干嘛了？
<archl> tenzu: 教授好
<iMadper> tenzu: 怎么了? 房间出问题了?
<archl> iMadper: 你突然成了op
<Saiki> 我将如何验证的Java使用的是中国的语言环境上en_BG服务器？
<iMadper> tenzu: 我刚 /mode #ubuntu-cn -b 了
<x-lucky> iMadper: hi
<iMadper> archl: ...
<tenzu> archl: yo！
<iMadper> x-lucky: 早.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 好久不见了哈
<iMadper> archl: 我变成op, 这不很久以前的事情了吗?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 是呀
<x-lucky> iMadper: 最近忙啥的呢
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼, 房间有问题吗? 
<iMadper> tenzu: 你别不说话呀. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: ntr
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/326976
<x-lucky> iMadper: what's that?
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Scientists find woman who sees 99 million more colors than others
<iMadper> x-lucky: 牛头人... 最近在忙着玩 山口山
<jyf> iMadper: 这么逍遥
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你们的世界让我永远琢磨不透
 * yunfan fua
<iMadper> jyf: 没工作, 没钱, 除了打游戏, 还能干嘛?
<archl> iMadper: ？
<archl> iMadper: 你不是实习么。
<jyf> iMadper: 难怪今年签约率低
<x-lucky> 原来是游戏
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你还没找到工作吗？
<Saiki> 我将如何验证，Java是使用中国的语言环境（ZH_CN）一个en_BG服务器？（对不起，坏的中国人，我实际上是美国）
<jyf> Saiki: try use english directly
<Saiki> How would I verify that java is using a chinese locale (zh_CN) on a en_BG server?
<Saiki> jyf: well, I'm making an effort to communicate, and MAYBE making baby steps
<jyf> i dont think it use its own environmenet variables
<jyf> why not just echo $LC_ALL
<Saiki> one sec, winSCP is being stupid
<Saiki> I can show you the current script
<Saiki> might provide a clue?
<jyf> oop, win
<Saiki> ?
<Saiki> well, the server is in the UK
<Saiki> lol
<Saiki> #!/bin/bash
<Saiki> export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<Saiki> java -Xmx256m -cp ./lib/*:pw-cpw.jar com.pwemu.clientupdater.CPW $1 $2 $3
<tenzu> roylez_: 男人都是色盲
<tenzu> iMadper: 我看不出来房间有啥问题
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩, 我也是没发现有问题. 
<iMadper> tenzu: :-)
<Saiki> jyf: That produces no response from the server
<iMadper> tenzu: 还好...
<tenzu> iMadper: 没事，有问题你直接下线就行了
<airead> jyf, 你邮件发错字了，亲
<jyf> Saiki: maybe its not the locale problem
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~
<jyf> airead: 哪个邮件
<Saiki> jyf: any ideas then?
<abinez> tenzu: momo
<airead> jyf, 这个问题 Programming in Lua有明确阐述 你可以去找来看看远离和py是一致的
<abinez> N久没见你tenzu上来了
<Saiki> jyf: [ERROR 2013-05-26 23:12:51] com.pwemu.clientupdater.CPW:179 - Error while creating 
<Saiki> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /opt/cpw/files/new/element/models/custom/锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷 (No such file or directory)
<tenzu> abinez: 反momo
<abinez> tenzu: 现在跑到哪个国家去旅行了》
<tenzu> abinez: 最近太忙
<abinez> ？？
<tenzu> abinez: 在饼都
<abinez> tenzu: 那个应该叫包子都吧
<tenzu> abinez: 也行吧
<abinez> LOL狗不理包子之都
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】关于Fedora 18黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442658 装了Fedora18 A卡驱动，结果右下角有水印，一搜发现个脚本： Code: #!/bin/sh DRIVER=/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so for x in $(objdump -d $DRIVER|awk '/call/&&/EnableLogo/{print "\\x"$2"\\x"$3"\\x"$4"\\x"$5"\\x"$6}'); do  sed -i "s/$x/\x90\x90\x90\x90\x
<^k^> 90/g" $DRIVER done 结果运行后一重启，启动画面的"F"图标一出现就卡死了 …
<archl> huntxu: hunt是什么意思哪？
<tenzu> archl: 神探亨特的那个hunt
<abinez> 亨特
<abinez> 国内有个X-hunt
<abinez> 馄饨
<huntxu> archl: 看來你的話關注的人好多
<huntxu> tenzu: 教授早
<abinez> archl: 是罗姐啊
<abinez> 谁不关注呢
<abinez> archl: 在逛EEXP的百度空间
<abinez> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/2382a028886fad0977272c26
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Raspberry Pi_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<abinez> 这个树莓派和我现在用的是一模一样的
<jyf> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2013-May/009475.html
<^k^> jyf ⇪ t: ANNOUNCE: Wayland Live CD that starts directly to Wayland 
<abinez> 都是浅蓝色的音频输出接口
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在 vps 上面 git init --bare 创建了一个空的 repo 用 git clone 和 push 都提示：
<jyf> airead: 恩 不过邮件都已经发了 有毛办法 何况不影响理解
<if_else>  fatal: '/me/repos/text.git' does not appear to be a git repository
<if_else> clone 命令：git clone ssh://user@IP/me/repos/text.git
<if_else> 不知道是否是 ssh 协议的格式有问题？
<airead> jyf, 从错字上看，你用的是拼音输入法
<archl> tenzu:  哦，谢拉。
<Saiki> jyf: 锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷  what does this translate to? (I just get "Kunjinkaokun pounds Kaokunjinkao" when I google it)
<archl> huntxu: 你的也是呃
<airead> 什么是锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷
<huntxu> if_else: IP後少了個冒號...
<airead> 什么是锟斤拷
<^k^> airead: define:锟斤拷 http://g.cn 锟斤拷，经常在搜索引擎和网站上看到的字符。是一种因微软漏洞造成的乱码。...
<if_else> huntxu: git clone ssh://user@IP:/me/repos/text.git 这样也不对：
<if_else> ssh: Could not resolve hostname IP:: Name or service not known
<archl> abinez: 。
<airead> if_else, 不要 ssh:// 吧
<if_else> huntxu: 加冒号的是 git 协议的格式吧
<abinez> archl: 你刚才打瞌睡了？
<if_else> airead: 可是之前在我就用的 ssh 简单，不需要额外配置的
<airead> if_else, 就这样试试， git clone user@IP:/me/repos/text.git
<if_else> airead: 不行，还是第一个错误：fatal: '/me/repos/text.git' does not appear to be a git repository
<if_else> airead: 我换了几种格式，都不行的
<airead> if_else, 你能登上服务器么 user@IP
<archl> abinez: 没。只是没设置提醒。
<if_else> airead: 是的，可以登录的啊
<MeaCulpa> 路径不对
<airead> if_else, 然后进入 /me/repos/text.git
<airead> if_else, cd 进去
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你先scp 一下这个文件，看看路径对不对啊
<if_else> airead: 服务端的目录只到 /me/repos/text 没有 text.git
<if_else>  in /home/ink/repos/text/
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 那搞毛，repo都没
<airead> 那你clone 的时候应该  git clone user@IP:/me/repos/text
<if_else> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/ink/repos/text/
<if_else> airead: 兄，我给目录加个 git 囧rz
<airead> if_else, 或者就 mv text text.git
<archl> 真的发现 twitter 全面直连。不需要代理了
<huntxu> archl: 今天是愚人節？
<airead> if_else, git clone 的时候写的实际是文件夹的路径. 路径上没有 .git 就不要加 .git 了
<tenzu> huntxu: 怀疑他又到了袋鼠国
<huntxu> tenzu: 應該是高帥富出國考察了
<if_else> airead: 重命名后，也不行：fatal: '/me/repos/text.git' does not appear to be a git repository
<koe> 谁能告诉我 mysql 表字段用utf8 还是 utf32 好？
<abinez> 昨天去楼下买盐，发现老板在打娃，我说老板不要打了，先拿包盐给我。那老板说，这个龟孙子不知道什么时侯把老子的财神爷换成了奥特曼，老子拜了几天才发现。
<airead> if_else, cd /me/repos/text.git;  git --bare init
<airead> if_else, then, your_local$ mkdir text; touch README; git add README; git commit -m 'first'; git remote add origin user@IP:/me/reops/text.git; git push
<airead> if_else, OR, http://www.aireadfun.com/blog/2012/12/10/git-server-group-level-structures/
<^k^> airead ... ⇪ Git server group-level structures - AireadFan's
<jyf> airead: 恩 你很善于挖数据 我很欣赏这种人
<jyf> Saiki: that's massive code
<airead> jyf, Thx :)
<if_else> airead: 兄，我重新创建了一个 text.git 还需要在 url 中添加：~ 家目录就 OK 了，谢谢了
<airead> if_else, 哦了
<Saiki> jyf: yes, it's complicated code, made by reverse engeneering. the probem still lies that it seems to not be reading the file and folder names correctly
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<archl> huntxu: 为什么说是愚人节？
<huntxu> archl: 全面直連不需要代理這種事情只有愚人節能發生
<archl> huntxu: 可是我在家在外都是啊。
<archl> huntxu: google plus 也是。
<Saiki> jyf: but this code works for many people, so I know it's something I'm missing, I just have no clue what
<huntxu> archl: 啥運營商...
<jyf> saiki its like some string encoded in one encoding while you read in other encoding
<archl> huntxu: 家里是电信。
<Saiki> jyf: well, abd idea how to force the zh_cn locale on the program?
<Saiki> any*
<trying> Saiki: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=442649
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ t: ubuntu上架设vsftpd， 如何限制一个账号只允许一个人登陆 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jyf> airead: Saiki follow trying's advise
<archl> huntxu: 哦。都是电信。
<relaxssl> 有人能回答一下这个问题吗， 感激不尽啊
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=442649
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 新人报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442660 大家好，我是哈理工的呢。目前也在学这个ubuntu，学的是dtk6446。听说工程的同学有在学这个的。我现在是刚开始学，碰到了好多的问题，希望哪位同学能帮帮我呢、 统计信息: 发表于 由 哈理工-高杨 — 2013-05-27 10:42
<Saiki> jyf, trying: it booted me out of the server lol
<Saiki> jyf, trying: same error
<Saiki> [ERROR 2013-05-27 03:21:51] com.pwemu.clientupdater.CPW:179 - Error while creating 
<Saiki> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /opt/cpw/files/new/element/models/custom/锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷 (No such file or directory)
<jiangfuqiao> 原来还有这么多人加入ubuntu啊
<trying> Saiki: you may try: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK
<suiang> jiangfuqiao 对呀
<jiangfuqiao> 那大家都有ubuntu做些什么啊？
<Saiki> trying, will try that in just a sec
<jyf> Saiki: its the dismatching encoding cause the problem
<jyf> Saiki: you'd better try export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK
<trying> Saiki: before you try, could you paste the result of:  locale -a | grep -i zh_CN
<jyf> Saiki: win platform use GBK cause its the chinese country standard,
<jyf> a hell standard
<^k^> jyf, 不要玩机器人
<Saiki> ok, just running a different script atm
<Saiki> jyf: it's ubuntu lunux that it's running on
<Saiki> linux*
<Saiki> unless it was coded on windows machines lol
<chenchacha> irc的机器人？
<Saiki> no reply at all
<trying> Saiki: okay, how about locale -a?
<Saiki> C
<Saiki> C.UTF-8
<Saiki> en_GB
<Saiki> en_GB.iso88591
<Saiki> en_GB.utf8
<Saiki> en_US.utf8
<^k^> Saiki:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Saiki> POSIX
<trying> Saiki: that's all?
<Saiki> yep
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • clamav无法扫描 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442664 我用clamav自带的特征库操作工作sigtool对daily.cld库文件进行了操作： $: sigtool -u /var/lib/clamav/daily.cvd $: ls -Al -rw-rw-r-- 1 yijiedao yijiedao 383 5月 20 15:37 daily.cfg -rw-r--r-- 1 yijiedao yijiedao 31565079 5月 20 11:18 daily.cvd -rw-rw-r-- 1 yijiedao yijiedao 25087 5月 2
<^k^> 0 15:37 daily.db -rw-rw-r-- 1 yijiedao yijiedao 42264 5月 20 15:37 daily.fp -rw-rw-r-- 1 …
<trying> 有沒人知道怎麼新增 locale?
<adam8157> trying: 有
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授
<trying> adam8157: 有什麼指令可以新增 o_O?
<adam8157> trying: locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<tenzu> adam8157: 帮忙弄一下G记学习资料，感谢
<trying> adam8157: gotcha
<adam8157> trying: or `dpkg-reconfigure locales`
<adam8157> tenzu: OK
<trying> Saiki: try: locale-gen zh_CN.GBK
<tryit> adam8157, jlink仿真器是干嘛用的
<trying> adam8157: okay
<adam8157> trying: Saiki WHY use GBK?
<trying> adam8157: 這個外國人似乎在確認某個東西在 zh_CN 的 locale 是否能運作
<adam8157> tenzu: 看小窗
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道啊... jtag我就知道
<jyf> Saiki: yep it might coded in win platform
<jyf> Saiki: its a common problem that many programmer hardcode some message, path, in the code, the encoding would have them face the real world
<tryit> adam8157, 恩，我刚下手了个板子，回来后还得多向你请教……
<adam8157> ...
<Saiki> so that should install the gbk one?
<Saiki> sorry, I was afk
<Saiki> -bash: line 6: local-gen: command not found
<Saiki> Generating locales...
<Saiki>   en_GB.ISO-8859-1... up-to-date
<Saiki>   en_GB.UTF-8... up-to-date
<Saiki>   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<Saiki> Generation complete.
<trying> ah... locale-gen
<trying> locale-gen zh_CN.GBK
<trying> if still not working, as adam8157 said: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Saiki> Generating locales...
<Saiki>   en_GB.ISO-8859-1... done
<Saiki>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<Saiki>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<Saiki>   zh_CN.GBK... up-to-date
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> not overflow
<Oooops> adam8157: momo
<Saiki> so try it again without any additions?
<trying> great, now you can try: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK
<Saiki> put it in the script? or run in root?
<Oooops> adam8157: 来背背jtag的几个引脚名。
<adam8157> Oooops: 012345678
<Oooops> 。。。高级蛋
<Saiki> yay!! there it goes :)
<Oooops> 为啥还有人要使用GBK的locale
<archl> 这是个连工具都要标注的时代。
<Saiki> now let's see if itworked
<archl> 我要个纯白色的记事本都找不到。
<Oooops> archl: 软件？
<archl> 封面，内部，
<archl> Oooops: 。。。是本子
<x-lucky> 有人用过安卓的那个irc客户端吗
<archl> Oooops: 纸张
<Oooops> 记事本。。。@@
<Oooops> x-lucky: yaaic
 * adam8157 #nowplaying John Lennon - Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (Live With The Elton John Band)
<Oooops> yaxim可以跑xmpp
<Oooops> Lennon啊。
<Oooops> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/259120
<Oooops> 是这？
<adam8157> Oooops: 等会给你个更带感的
<archl> Oooops:   http://imagebin.org/259121
<Oooops> 只觉得Lennon的only you 好看
<Oooops> archl: 太模糊
<adam8157> Oooops: #nowplaying Skid Row - Get The Fuck Out
<archl> Oooops: 笔记本摄像头。
<Oooops> Get The Fuck Out.
<jyf> 我也下了板子 adam8157 cortex m0
<archl> 怎么调焦
 * adam8157 tunnel貌似死了, 换回cisco vpn了...
<archl> adam8157: 哪里能买到纯白色硬皮纸记事本？
<adam8157> archl: 晓不得啊
<Oooops> 蛋蛋你听的，都是浮躁的歌曲啊
<archl> Oooops: 不浮躁的歌曲有啥。
<adam8157> Oooops: 听听, 超带感的
<archl> Oooops: 你说你说。
<jyf> 带蛋最重要
<Oooops> Kiss
<Oooops> . jyf
<jyf> anthem refixed 听听
<Oooops> Kiss (when the Sun Don’t Shin 
<Oooops> vengaboys
<jyf> 还有个 cottin什么的
<jyf> 也很好听 有个拉小提琴的 跟一伙牛仔在一起的
<Saiki> trying, jyf: it works perfectly now. thank you both very much
<trying> Saiki: no problem
<Oooops> jyf: 名字都不说全
<jyf> Oooops: 记不住了有什么办法 你是ee?
<jyf> Saiki: what's  the final solution?
 * jyf 蛋蛋 你听我说~~~ 我家底干爹 数wu~~~wu不清
<fatboy> 没人？
<iMadper> jd
<iMadper> jd不支持alipay... 财付通好用吗?
<trying> fatboy: 沒人
<jyf> 这几天把台式机给拆了 周末是安静了
<jyf> 就是可惜不能玩mc了
<fatboy> MC?
<fatboy> 神马？
<jyf> minecraft
<fatboy> 呃，没听过......
<iMadper> wtf!!! 财付通不支持linux
<fatboy> 我去....玩过感觉太复杂了
<fatboy> 费精力
<jyf> iMadper: 倒是支持手机
<jyf> 而android又是linux based
<jyf> 这些厂商真坑爹
<iMadper> jyf: ... 用户少嘛... 没办法...
<eleveni386> 新人, 露个小脸! 
<tenzu> 脸大也不是什么罪过
<iMadper> tenzu: 拜疼教授!
<iMadper> tenzu: 求phd学位
<tenzu> iMadper: 呸
<iMadper> tenzu: ToT
<fatboy> 学位？
<jyf> iMadper: 好像也不少了
<jyf> tenzu: 谁脸大?
<iMadper> jyf: 其实, 还是少...
<jyf> iMadper: 跟帝都人口比？
<fatboy> 今年就业真但疼
<iMadper> jyf: 跟win用户比
<fatboy> 。。。。。。。
<iMadper> fatboy: 跟我一样, 不找工作, 在家玩游戏
<fatboy> 没的比
<fatboy> iMadper: 不要玩了
<iMadper> fatboy: 为什么?
<fatboy> iMadper: 多考证件
<iMadper> fatboy: 我今年22, 最好的年纪, 难道要去上班?!
<fatboy> iMadper: 兄弟阿！
<iMadper> fatboy: 我有红十字培训给的急救证书. 
<fatboy> iMadper: 我也22
<iMadper> fatboy: 那一起玩呗~
<adam8157> iMadper: 我也有
<fatboy> iMadper: 当时太天真了，把工作辞职了，现在才后悔阿！哎年少轻狂阿
<wzssyqa> iMadper:  fatboy 恭喜两位
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 
<fatboy> iMadper: 我6.1号考试
<iMadper> adam8157: 你有深水证吗?
<iMadper> fatboy: 6.1还要过节呢! 怎么能去考试?!
<fatboy> iMadper: LOL?求组队
<adam8157> iMadper: ... 没, 不会踩水
<iMadper> fatboy: 不是, 我才不玩那渣渣游戏. 我玩百战天虫的.
 * adam8157 今年就业比08-09年好很多了, 骚年们
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也没有, 我想找个妹子教我~
<fatboy> iMadper: 不考证件就没工作哦，家里人也要烦
<iMadper> fatboy: 找啥工作呀... 你这么年轻, 趁年轻, 好好玩两年. 
<fatboy> adam8157: 大神就是不一样阿
<fatboy> iMadper: 玩啥哦，要解决温饱问题阿
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 08,09 不差吧，那两年考研的人都少了
<iMadper> adam8157: 大神! 拜!
<fatboy> iMadper: 你学神马的
<Saiki> jyf: locale-gen zh_CN.GBK and added it to the script too
<jyf> iMadper: 在家也是烂掉了
<iMadper> fatboy: 水产养殖~  找不到工作的
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 你扯吧, 那是最惨的两年
<iMadper> jyf: 在外面也差不多.
<fatboy> iMadper: 你可以自己干阿
<jyf> Saiki: ok just as i said, they hardcoded the path
<iMadper> fatboy: 干啥?
<jyf> Oooops: 是这个歌曲  Cotton Eye Joe
<fatboy> iMadper: 自己养鱼之类的
<iMadper> fatboy: 没池塘呀
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 我大西电那年惨不忍睹
<jyf> iMadper: 在外面是别人花钱请你烂 在家里是自己花钱烂 都是烂 成本不一样
<fatboy> iMadper: 我学的专业搞不定哦，不能自己单干
<fatboy> iMadper: 去包一个阿
<iMadper> fatboy: 我不喜欢我的专业. 
<fatboy> iMadper: 也就一万快
<fatboy> iMadper: 我还好把
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 没有最惨只有更惨
<iMadper> fatboy: 过两年, 玩够了, 我再考虑. 
<iMadper> wzssyqa: +1
<fatboy> iMadper: 我去
<jyf> iMadper: 我专业是 媒介经营管理 现在干活跟他p关系都没有
<jyf> wzssyqa: 你签哪里了
<fatboy> jyf: 我是学石油化工的，现在干建筑
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 我知道. 不过你要是干你的专业, 应该妹子多一些. 
 * adam8157 afk
<jyf> fatboy: 我是文科的 现在做程序员 不要跟我比跨度
<wzssyqa> jyf: 待业青年？
<iMadper> fatboy: 自己承包一个油田去, 比我池塘啥的有钱多了.
<fatboy> jyf: 超级但疼，业余写点小程序
<fatboy> iMadper: 没那多钱，没关系
<iMadper> fatboy: 自己去挖呀
<jyf> iMadper: 这个是 不过不合我胃口 广厦千丈 夜眠八尺 不要太在意了 aws资源再多 也要你玩得起
<jyf> wzssyqa: 没待过业 运气特别好
<jyf> 当然也可以说运气糟糕 从来没认真玩过
<iMadper> jyf: 年纪大了没妹子, 家人着急的..
<jyf> 下次辞职 我要先玩几个月
<fatboy> iMadper: 你以为那么好高，我有不是学转探的，不得行
<iMadper> jyf: 赞
<fatboy> jyf: 你现在当程序员？厉害
<jyf> iMadper: 他强任他强 清风抚山冈 捉急由他急 皇帝不急太监急
<fatboy> jyf: 那个方向？底层还是网络的哦？
<jyf> fatboy: web
<iMadper> jyf: 哈哈哈~~ 
<jyf> web适合混混
<fatboy> jyf: 好诗阿
<jyf> 要不然我数据结构和算法都没看完怎么去做底层
<fatboy> jyf: 膜拜阿！底层人员，我最近在看window驱动编程
<fatboy> jyf: 一个字难
<jyf> fatboy: 走对路很重要 win驱动 :]
<jyf> fatboy: 有这个闲功夫还是多考虑下移动平台吧
<fatboy> jyf: 就为了一个写rootkit
<fatboy> jyf: 移动平台...........哎
<jyf> fatboy: 你要搞这个的花 我认识一个法国人 他上次还想叫我一起玩这个 我没兴趣 
<fatboy> jyf: 膜拜阿！我都在门外徘徊，才接触没多久
<jyf> fatboy: 不过奉劝你不要搞这个 将来去参军不太好
<fatboy> 看雪上看别人写的rootkit
<jyf> fatboy: 膜拜我干嘛 我又不懂 
<fatboy> jyf: 参军？
<jyf> fatboy: 你掌握了 rootkit 多半不是要去解放军么
<fatboy> jyf: ............我只是为了好耍
<jyf> fatboy: 额  四川的所？
<fatboy> jyf: 以前写pe感染，那是被杀，后来写简单的m之类的，大牛就说没意思，要像底层看
<fatboy> jyf: 四川的撒
<jyf> fatboy: 我也喜欢底层 不过不是你这种的 我比较喜欢各种奇怪的vm
<jyf> bytecode这种东西
 * jyf 我是有信仰的程序员 不参军
<fatboy> jyf: 我对军队没兴趣
<abinez> jyf: 我是没信仰的
<fatboy> jyf: 自己好好过就好了，国家这种东西迟早要被淘汰
<abinez> fatboy: 。。。。。
<fatboy> 这上面不会被茶水表把？
<abinez> 会的
<trying> 會的
<abinez> 很明显
<trying> 祝你好運
<fatboy> abinez: 这个世界最终还算利益统治一切
<fatboy> 。。。。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 kubuntu 12.4 安装vmware 8.02 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442666 kubuntu 12.4 安装vmware 8.02 后运行提示找不到gcc, 请问他在那个目录？谢谢 vmware.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-05-27 12:08
<abinez> fatboy: 费包
<fatboy> 好吧注意言辞了
<abinez> fatboy: 那就是利益团体啊
<abinez> 利益团体
<fatboy> abinez: 恩，就想大公司，大财团
<abinez> no
<abinez> 我说的是微生物
<jyf> fatboy: 小心点 哥的ip在境外的
<jyf> 不要盲目跟随
<fatboy> jyf: 恩
<abinez> 例如细菌
<abinez> 和病毒之类的微生物
<abinez> 可以称霸世界
<fatboy> 我反正吃饱喝好就行了
<abinez> fatboy: 你明显有小肚子了
<fatboy> abinez: 你说的是基因改造？
<jyf> 吃饱喝好 做个饱死鬼
<fatboy> abinez: 你说中了
<jyf> 总好过饿死鬼
<abinez> fatboy: 我没说
<abinez> 我说的是微生物
<fatboy> jyf: 呃
<abinez> 自然界的微生物
<abinez> 它们的生命力是极其顽强的
<jyf> fatboy: 毒食物 管饱 哈哈
<fatboy> abinez: 不是顽强，是他们生来的环境就算那样的
<abinez> jyf: 你傻了
<fatboy> jyf: 有毒总比没得强
<abinez> 你以为IP在外面就可以乱说话啊
<jyf> fatboy: 是的 所以我说 总比饿死鬼好
<abinez> 就算你肉身在外面，你也不能乱说
<fatboy> 哥哥们，我在国内
<jyf> abinez: 那我换nick -> adam8517可以么
<abinez> 饭可以随便吃，
<fatboy> 以后用洋葱了，特危险
<jyf> fatboy: 你咋去国外了
<abinez> jyf: 你是蛋蛋？
<fatboy> jyf: 我在国内
<abinez> LOL
<fatboy> abinez: 蛋蛋是谁？
<abinez> fatboy: 用大蒜吧
<fatboy> LOL我总是想到英雄联盟
<abinez> 那样就不用装了
<abinez> fatboy: 你说呢
<fatboy> abinez: 还是打算好阿，哎
<abinez> adam85
<iamsb> 哎！准备吃饭了
<abinez> adam8517: ？？？？
<abinez> 眼花了
<abinez> 到底那个才是
<abinez> 城管啊
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=442649
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ t: ubuntu上架设vsftpd， 如何限制一个账号只允许一个人登陆 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<abinez> 之高无上的神啊
<abinez> 快来K了吧
<relaxssl> 有没有人知道这个设置给帮忙指点一二
<abinez> 不会的帮顶路过打酱油
<iamsb> 那个？
<wzssyqa> jyf 哪去了
<iMadper> wzssyqa: O_o
<wzssyqa> 没踢错吧
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 幹得漂亮 LOL
<wzssyqa> jyf应该是这个频道里呗踢次数最多的(之一？)吧？
<suiang> ^_^
<suiang> T_T 就习惯了
<huntxu> 不不，我覺得 imtxc 多
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130527/008535.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 日媒称美国研发杀人机器人 战争形态或将改变_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> wzssyqa: 干的不错
<iMadper> 我被t的最多
<iMadper> 我之前有自动登录, jusss那小子连t我三十多次, 几分钟之内
<abinez> wzssyqa: 你是超级督察
<adam8517> wzssyqa: 竖子无礼
<iMadper> Oooops: 都怪你!
<adam8517> iMadper: jusss大概有自动kick
<iMadper> adam8517: ...
<abinez> iMadper: 你被jusss的机器人自动K了
<abinez> 秒杀啊
<abinez> 这种杀人机器人将从由人远程遥控，发展至由计算机软件和传感器装置控制。进而全自动执行识别敌人、判断敌情和杀死敌人等任务
<abinez> LOL
<huntxu> wzssyqa: +b
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 好久没ban人了，忘记怎么ban了
<abinez> wzssyqa: 幸好你还记得啊
<adam8517> 希望你不要把阿丹给ban了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • QtAV-基于Qt和FFmpeg的音视频播放库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442675 编辑好之前的帖子一提交竟然帖子没了,，晕。。。 2013.05.27 QtAV1.2.0发布: 更新很多东西，主要有 1. player例子加入gui界面，易于操控。自带一些网络电视 2. 独创的播放时渲染引擎无缝动态切换。可以方便地对比各种
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 直接/kickban LOL
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 没有kickban
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看我寨实力，特别是第17张 http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/05/chinese-diy-inventions/100511?re&utm_source=buffer&&utm_content=buffer3141e
<yunfan> aliyun的ip
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Chinese DIY Inventions - In Focus - The Atlantic
<nyfair> adam8157: rss阅读器的替代品你找到了么
<adam8157> nyfair: 没, 等呢
<adam8157> nyfair: 有个本地的替代品最好
<yunfan> adam8157: 本地的 + 可以放在云里的agent
<nyfair> 本地的比起各种网页优势在哪里呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 本地又不是native code 本地也可以起web嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: 不依赖, 不用注册
<nyfair> 我是用户不关心技术细节
<yunfan> nyfair: rssminer 搜这个 代码开元的 也可以自己部署
<yunfan> clojure写的
 * nyfair 只知道rss的xml只保存最近的几篇，得有个东东帮我去保存最近更新但已经不在rss里的记录
<huntxu> adam8157: 請使用opera
<yunfan> 瞎说呢 有的rss保存很长的
<nyfair> 有的不表示全部啊
<yunfan> 不过有个storage当然是有用的
<nyfair> 至少我常订阅的某网站rss只有10篇
<yunfan> 如果你肯付费 我愿意做个收费的全能服务
<yunfan> 比如有的rss没全文的 也去给你弄出全文来保存
<yunfan> 提供rsync同步啥的
 * adam8157 等等digg
<yunfan> digg不靠谱的 现在还肯死守rss的人 需求都有点小众的
<yunfan> 就是得挖一挖 premium
<x-lucky> 明明我的ubuntu装了adobe flash为什么我的firefox还老是提示说缺少flash插件呢？
<yunfan> nyfair: 几块钱一个月你可以接受？ 人民币单位
<archl> x-lucky: ubuntu 能装 adobe flash？
<nyfair> yunfan: 接受什么？
<x-lucky> archl: 不能吗
<yunfan> nyfair: 收费的增强rss订阅服务啊
<archl> nyfair: 他为你服务
<yunfan> 当然不光是订阅了 像存储这种东西也是要的 过滤什么的
<archl> x-lucky: 能用么
<yunfan> archl: 只限非物理接触服务 物理服务另算钱
<nyfair> 不买不买，一堆网站挤破了头想做免费的
<x-lucky> archl: 以前能用的
<yunfan> 呵呵 那就随便了
<x-lucky> archl: 现在不知道怎么不能用了
<nyfair> 算了，我推荐个本地的，utorrent，一边收rss一边还能下bt
<nyfair> 需要windows，其他平台的没这功能
<x-lucky> yaaic怎么添加服务器呢
<yunfan> utorrent的插件？
<yunfan> 看来你订阅的源不多
<yunfan> 我订阅的源一多 就有不少延伸的需求 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • RootStock ubuntu image fail ！ 如何用RootStock 生成一个ubuntu 镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442677 我安装了 qemu 和 debootstrap 的 deb 软件包， 不过在终端状态下制作 image 时出错， 到底是什么原因啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 infonous — 2013-05-27 12:44
<nyfair> utorrent自带的功能啊
<yunfan> 那为何只能win下 
<yunfan> 他要是能基于dht订阅就好了
<nyfair> 因为只有win里的utorrent附带rss功能
<nyfair> linux里那个不是只有个命令行下载器么
<iamsb> 呃
<relaxssl> 悲哀了， 天朝封锁了godaddy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy.com (@ godaddy.com)
<relaxssl> 今天又可以登陆了， 感觉在天朝很不安全啊
<yunfan> relaxssl: 你未免有点后知有觉
<relaxssl> 哦是
<nyfair> inoreader完全不行啊，只会分析rss，挖不出已经不在rss里的文章，feedly就没问题
<onlylove> 看你们谈论jusss以外那货来了
<yunfan> 这就是免费的东西 你有什么办法
<yunfan> 我是早就觉悟了 不折腾 付费
<yunfan> 上周末还买了半年youku的账户
<x-lucky> 我用ubuntu那个更新怎么更新一般就停住不走了？
<imtxc> 看看
<x-lucky> 怎么看
<imtxc> 我看log啊
<relaxssl> 那你们还敢使用godaddy的域名吗
<x-lucky> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/259129
<abinez> 郭台铭则毫不吝啬表达对三星的看法，“只要它做的，我一定联合大家来对抗，我一定要打它一棒。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: parse rss很难么...
<x-lucky> imtxc: 看出名堂来了么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 应该是巨简单的嘛
<MeaCulpa> relaxssl: 封锁了godaddy的所有跳转域名？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不难啊 但是要做出google那样 很麻烦 我之所以这么说 因为我做过
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你以为rss简单么 倒也不简单 有四个号称标准的标准
<yunfan> 而且都不是严格标准 时间 字段都不一样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你长期订阅的也就那几个，你写死又如何
<yunfan> 这些都小事 还经常国内那些门户乱搞一套 编码不对是主要的
<yunfan> 字段不全是次要的
<yunfan> 还有你要追终上次已经读过的 过滤出新的 
<MeaCulpa> godaddy买的域名也是真的域名，解析的时候和godaddy没关系，只是godaddy的shared host在做域名跳转找路径的时候容易被GFW干掉
<yunfan> 这个要么靠时间 要么靠last item 的id
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一般有id
<yunfan> 但是这些都有特殊情况 GR有时候你还会发现突然某个feed里全都是新的了 那多半是用来追中的那个字段的直被他们变了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过我没这个需求，我一般只拉一遍大于500M的带sex porn xxx的ed2k之类，bt我没需求~~~直接mldonkey搜了便是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: bt弱爆了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 当然这些最终都能解决 主要问题是 有一些眼神需求 对我来说 许多源是有重复引用
<yunfan> 我需要合并功能
<yunfan> 还有我需要过滤功能 cb那么多条 我其实希望能写自己的match 来决定哪些要进入我的订阅box
<MeaCulpa> xixi, 我只要获得ed2k随我愿供我仍给迅雷离线即可
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 带过滤会比较爽 
<yunfan> 带统计更好
<MeaCulpa> rss这东西，也只好每个源单写...我也试过通用的，不好用
<yunfan> 比如你订阅的多个源里 某些keyword出现频次最近高了 你可以就此判断社会热点之类的东西
<yunfan> 这些都是增强服务 我觉得应该付费才行
<yunfan> 可以开元代码 开放数据获取
<MeaCulpa> ...\
<yunfan> 个人如果不爽 也可以自己假设
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<yunfan> 但是成本肯定不如云的 因为大规模部署有个边际优势  对于同一个源 你只要解析一次 就可以服务多人
<yunfan> 这样摊下来 大家的成本就低了 
<MeaCulpa> 我只管 title, link, description...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 考虑搞一搞 等我的那个反骗子的网站弄好以后
<roylez> nyfair: 黄金圣女早啊
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可以写正则  比如 title ~ /apple|ios|/ drop 这种
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对
<MeaCulpa> 这是最基本的
<roylez> yunfan: 你的啥反骗子网站？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我每天订阅的能产生大量垃圾信息 额
<yunfan> roylez: 反租房骗子的 
<roylez> yunfan: 怎么判断？
<yunfan> roylez: 抓图 圈注 tagging
<MeaCulpa> awk比较淫荡，我直接  FS = "</?title>?|</?description>?|</?link>?"
<yunfan> roylez: 我不判断 只是让受骗的人 或者好事的人截图 然后在上面圈注而已
<roylez> yunfan: 人肉啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那个规则只是给你会意用的 真的做成产品恐怕得用图形化的输入
<yunfan> roylez: 我给你看我豆瓣相册的图 你就明白意思了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这样内容不是$1就是$2,恩，那是，完全不一样，我完全停留在xml字符串自标注阶段的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你那需求，要高级的多~
<yunfan> roylez: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1598533115/  就像这个图
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 山越野人的相册-一些怀疑
<yunfan> roylez: 这个图是我搜索中介的号码 然后出现两个联系人 我就手动截图 自己用画图软件圈起来 其实这个流程很通用 可以做个网站搞这个
<yunfan> roylez: 还可以让大家一起圈 所谓群众的眼睛是雪亮的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 虽然高级 但不是耍酷 确实有用
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过也只有我这种订阅很多元的人才有这个需求
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我也自己yy, 订阅下gmail, hackernews, dooloo
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 甚至可以考虑代理评论功能 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 学校用的联想802.1x.连校园网，请问如何用在ubuntu下连校园网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442678 学校用的联想802.1x.连校园网，请问如何用在ubuntu下连校园网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xy_betray — 2013-05-27 13:07
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 许多博客都用disqus这种评论系统 你可以考虑在我们这个阅读器界面就引入那个评论api 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/65c14682gw1e51w8c296cj20dd0gvdgy.jpg
<yunfan> 当你评论的时候 网站以你的身份发送到具体的地方这 这不是方便好多么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 太高级
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我还是喜欢土的，KISS的
<MeaCulpa> hackernews就很好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这些都是可行的方案 
<yunfan> 说到hackernews
<yunfan> 他和 reddit的 /r/programming就有太多太多的重合link了
<yunfan> 至少80%
<yunfan> 然后某些人还经常隔一阵重新把链接给发上去
<MeaCulpa> 对，有bot在两边搞
<yunfan> 等我这个反骗子的弄好 再来考虑这个 反正也不着急
<piggybox> 但hackernews上不止programming的内容
<MeaCulpa> 终端里看rss的，太二，那个ruby写的newsbeuter, 老是crash
<MeaCulpa> 看来还是rss太乱
<yunfan> 就是作者懒得管而已
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 像你说的 作者就考虑他自己订阅的那几个
<yunfan> 而且搞不好支持中文都是因为碰巧作者用utf8而已 要是碰到国内那些门户的rss 你就搞了
<MeaCulpa> hackernews极其工整，我只是调亮颜色，卡掉tittle多余字符: 一个 printf ("\n[\033[32m%s\033[39m]", substr(html_esc($1),1,85));
<MeaCulpa> hackernews的内容直接输出即可
<Oooops> 额。这又咋了。
<yunfan> 因为他们本来就是代码生成的 额
<Oooops> 轮流，，，办了。lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有的rss全文输出的时候，我需要外部工具排版，最简单的是 fmt -w 85 -
<MeaCulpa> fmt不错
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我在果壳做的事情更变态 我们要把rss里的全文转换成我厂的特殊ubb形式然后插入到我们的数据库里
<yunfan> 我是弄个htmlparser搞的转换
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 再变态，玩这个也比玩Java有意思万倍
<yunfan> 不过那时候还是功力不行 现在要是再弄 又有别的思路了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 跟java有毛关系
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我最近在研究网游everquest2的log...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 研究这个做什么
<yunfan> 想要做外挂？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 外挂做不出，我不会windows编程，要写钩子
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你还研究他 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我只是给自己做点提示，比如boss点了谁的名...
<MeaCulpa> 还有统计一下dps啥的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我还以为18摸要进军这个行业呢
<ikk-> 12.10,  使用ppa升级了gnome, 发现很多软件包不兼容
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 擦，有人写了个很牛的parser, windows里有tts engine api可用
<ikk-> ppa升级e17 也黑屏，只能退回
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 可以输出字符串直接到语言引擎
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然linux里更简单
<abinez> ----------------------------------------------
<abinez> ____┗┳━━─
<abinez> ●█〓███▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ● ● ● ●=----
<abinez> ▄▅█五星上将█▅▄▃▂▂▂ .... ╮╮
<abinez> ██☆█☆█☆█☆█☆████ .. \█/←死不改悔的小日本
<abinez> ◥◎▲◎▲◎▲◎▲◎▲◎▲◎◤ .. ⊙ 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 然后呢？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 然后么...水灵的女声读出来咯
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比如有人在游戏里tell我，我可以抓log变成妹子的声音说给我听...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: lua么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 哦 这个还行 有点用 
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，别人做的，.net的东西
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 很早之前不知道有没有dps统计插件了
<MeaCulpa> .net的正则稍稍有点恶心
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实不如考虑弄个vga的东西截获屏幕 再用个识图的工具来分析画面 搞一些提醒什么的
<MeaCulpa> 但就那点正则已经够我被那些玩游戏的膜拜了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那...速度没那么快
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 现在的插件都是clua编译过了，看不到源码了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不会啊 libccv 你去看下 识别人头都很快
<yunfan> 不过我用他默认的数据识别网游的不行 但是他那个数据是可以训练的
<iMadper> tmd, 在jd上面买个东西还真难... 不支持支付宝...
<yunfan> iMadper: 但支持货到付款
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这些都不难，做外挂要知道winapi, 怎么做钩子植入别人的app
<iMadper> yunfan: 我送别人生日礼物, 不好意思让人家货到付款...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但我觉得基于图像识别的通用性强 你拿去稍微改改 可以适合任意平台
<yunfan> iMadper: 也可以信用卡 和支付宝
<iMadper> yunfan: 没信用卡, jd不支持支付宝
<yunfan> 之前是支持支付宝的 后来所要300w未成 就撤销了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 图像识别很简单的，识别以后的模式匹配比较难
<yunfan> iMadper: 当时还引起过争论 不过那时候你年纪还小
<iMadper> yunfan: 我知道那个争议呀
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是啊 基于训练数据的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 知道
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 比如 你要玩一个游戏 你先把各种character的图拿去给引擎训练 然后他识别出来以后 给你发出各种事件
<yunfan> 比如 moster.a.move(100, 20)
<Oooops> 又扯这。
<Oooops> 平面的，分析啥游戏
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这样你就写脚本hook这种事件就行了 你换个游戏 换一批图像训练即可
<abinez> http://www.zaobao.com/media/photo/story20130527-209169
<yunfan> Oooops: 一边去 自己不思进取还不让别人想
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 联合早报网 - 用户登录
<Oooops> 完全是游戏白痴。这么久了还不明白
<Oooops> 都几年了。
<yunfan> 中国的领导都跟你这鸟样 自己不作为 还阻挠别人作为
<imtxc> iMadper: jd不可以银联付款么
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西可以在linux用?
<Oooops> jd是啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以吧？ 我甚了解
<imtxc> 不甚了解
<iMadper> imtxc: 不可以.
<imtxc> o
<iMadper> imtxc: 银联在线支付”声称无需开通网联，这是有条件的：必须安装控件。此控件仅支持Windows上的IE浏览器。
<iMadper> imtxc: 使用“银联在线支付”，用户可以选择“网上银行”，这样被带到相应银行的网银支付界面。这样就不必使用银联提供的“控件”了。所以，如果您的网银可以兼容您使用的平台，您就可以使用银联在线支付。银联在线支付没有额外制造兼容方面的问题。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我去看下 似乎他不支持支付宝以后我都没去买过了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪啪
<iMadper> yunfan: 没有网银, 真苦逼...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<Oooops> 买啥呢。 iMadper
<MeaCulpa> 银联想要自己搞，技术烂，没人鸟
<iMadper> Oooops: 给妹子买儿童节礼物. 
<imtxc> Oooops: 哦哦哦哦
<Oooops> 这不特殊嘛。到处有买吧
<imtxc> Oooops: 丫就等你问呢。。。
<iMadper> Oooops: 给你打支付宝, 然后你帮我用网银下单?
<Oooops> imtxc: ..
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看了下 他可以快捷支付 只要你帮顶了一个银行卡 他可以走短信验证来付款
<Oooops> 换一个地方据说
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个应该是多平台通用的
<iMadper> yunfan: 京东?
<Oooops> 就是
<yunfan> iMadper: 是的
<Oooops> 实名认证的，记得。才快捷支付
<huntxu> iMadper: 我一直都可以用銀行卡支付的額
<yunfan> 要泡妞的人 实名没什么大不了 何况银行账户就是实名的
<iMadper> yunfan: 你说在京东用支付宝?
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 啥银行?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没网银呀
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/hot/gd/a/2013/0527/05/21868731.shtml
<yunfan> iMadper: 毛 jd有快捷支付 
<huntxu> iMadper: 建行，不是網銀
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 广东揭西10吨未经处理医疗垃圾藏于深山老林 - 广东热点 - 21CN.COM
<Oooops> 哪破京东，记得可以到付的
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦? 我找找看
<yunfan> iMadper: https://quickpay.jd.com/bankCard.action
<Oooops> 说啥jd,，
<huntxu> iMadper: 直接輸帳號密碼然後發驗証碼給手機，填進去就可以付款
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 登录京东
<huntxu> iMadper: 連u盾都不用 =.=
<iMadper> yunfan: gaoji!
<abinez> JD是鸡蛋吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩.
<Oooops> abinez: 也对。
<yunfan> 话又说回来 其实京东可以考虑给订单一个好记的号码 然后手机银行付款给那个订单也行
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚用了
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以借记卡支付的啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 必然是你这种人很多 才迫使他们推这个服务
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行 直接手机验证
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的手机号码跟借记卡如果是绑定的，就不需要装控件
<Oooops> 招行小姐上次说：我们不支持其他银行卡自动还款。
<iMadper> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/259132
<iMadper> yunfan: 和你给的页面上描述的, 不太一样呀...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我给你打支付宝上面, 然后你帮我下单?
<yunfan> iMadper: 有绑定么 大佬
<Oooops> 先去柜台，实名
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> yunfan: 上面给的绑定方法就是在这里找呀.
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个请别人代付的功能
<iMadper> imtxc: 稍等, 我先试试看 yunfan 的方法
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/domestic/difang/a/2013/0527/05/21868734.shtml
<lomandv> iMadper, 好象你在用smartvoip是吧
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 昆明打字复印需要实名登记 官方禁售白色T恤衫 - 地方消息 - 21CN.COM
<yunfan> iMadper: 帮顶这一步需要 网银 :[ 死循环
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥我也没有找到...
<iMadper> lomandv: 恩. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 添加到购物车之后，在“我的订单”里面
<lomandv> iMadper, 我刚注册了一个账号但要绑定一个手机号，
<iMadper> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/259133
<lomandv> 不知道绑定有什么用，能绑定固话吗
<iMadper> lomandv: 那你就绑定吧
<iMadper> lomandv: 没试过...
<Oooops> iMadper: nnnd 啥东西，一定要这里买？
<iMadper> lomandv: 问Pudge, 是这人让我用的这东西. 
<yunfan> 这些国内做服务的真的是狗屎
<iMadper> Oooops: 恩. 别的地方没找到呀...
<lomandv> iMadper, 绑定有什么用呢
<yunfan> 就阿里稍微好点 不过阿里又喜欢洗脑 也让人不爽
<Oooops> 破京东那些asp，还不丢了
<Oooops> 给照片看看，啥东西
<iMadper> lomandv: 给别人打电话, 显示的你的手机I号码
<yunfan> 都是因为领导跟ee差不多 做而论道
<MeaCulpa> ..
<abinez> 钱多后台硬就是嚣张啊
<abinez> 这年头
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/259135
<lomandv> Pudge, 请教一下关于smartvoip的问题
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/hot/social/a/2013/0526/16/21864217.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 河南济源警方公布“钱多后台硬”女司机社会关系 - 社会热点 - 21CN.COM
<yunfan> 后台有多硬？
<imtxc> 给个链接我给你下单得了
<yunfan> HB? 黑又硬 :]
<yunfan> imtxc: 你买台式机？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我刚才随便点了个看看能不能在线支付
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/social/daqian/a/2013/0526/10/21861239.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 中国女人见到老外就疯狂？ - 图领风骚 - 21CN.COM
<abinez> 老外在中国：外国男人真喜欢中国女人吗?如果你问一个老外，你为什么来中国?他多半会回答说，因为喜欢中国悠久的历史、灿烂的文化、壮丽的山河、高速的发展、巨大的变化。但是我告诉你，除了极少数由政府、公司派驻，通常拖家带口的老外之外，绝大部分与以下两个因素有关：第一，在家混得不怎么样或者根本混不下去;第二，找中国女人。
<yunfan> 原来我把 abinez 给ignore了
<imtxc> ........
<abinez> 约翰是位美国人，42岁，身高1.67米。由于大学没有毕业，在美国始终没有找到正规工作。在非洲混了两年之后，听说许多美国人在中国的淘金故事就来到了上海。刚到上海人生地不熟，只得到江苏一个小城的学校做英文老师。
<abinez> http://img002.21cnimg.com/photos/album/20130504/m600/DFA5B4CECFB4874324D826125BF8AAB1.jpeg
<abinez> yunfan
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> http://img002.21cnimg.com/photos/album/20130504/m600/1BC64B0372CEBFD28525F3F5E88C3E7D.jpeg
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 登录管理器entrance华丽回归！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442679 对lightdm不满或者想尝鲜，同时又不怕死的同学可以试试了，在 https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk 上刚刚出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2013-05-27 14:00
<imtxc> iMadper: 搞定了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没, 不过在考虑换个礼物.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，搞定了 msg 我 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 要是换成amazon之类的, 我就能自己付款了
<imtxc> iMadper: taobao得了
<iMadper> imtxc: 重点不是在哪儿买, 是买啥...
<iMadper> imtxc: 儿童节, 想找一些欢乐的东西. 博妹子一笑
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 想和妹子开玩笑？戳破套套即可
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 话说，我竟然能理解你的话了哈。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 没这么容易呀...
<archl> 果然看到了什么就能想到什么。
<yunfan> iMadper: 造点儿童就是了
<iMadper> ...
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac674358
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 看职业骗子如何揭发谷歌广告服务的不法活动 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 这比度娘还没节操啊
<archl> iMadper: 买啥呐。你签名的笔记本
<iMadper> archl: 人家不稀罕....
<iMadper> archl: 你是说笔记本还是笔记本?
<yunfan> iMadper: 多半是情趣品
<iMadper> yunfan: .... ....
<archl> iMadper: 一箱送货上门的啤酒
<iMadper> archl: ... 更不靠谱了...
<archl> iMadper: 正在看 http://www.quality.org.cn/AVICITCMS/Services/AttachDownLoad.jsp?id=4527
<iMadper> ..... ....
<abinez> 一位美国的女汉学家怀着对中国历史、中国文化的无比热爱，携带丈夫来到了中国。可是没过多久她就决定提前回国，“几乎每天都有很多中国女人围着我丈夫转，有些人甚至当着我的面毫不掩饰。为了保护我的婚姻，我觉得回美国是最好的选择。”女汉学家不解地问道，“我在美国读到八十年代的中国小说，里面充斥的情节还都是女人和自己的恋
<abinez> 人不小心怀孕了都会投江自尽。”
<MeaCulpa> abinez: ...
<archl> iMadper 买啥还纠结，你自己知道她喜欢啥。
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 如果美国个中国人均gdp调换，就没这事
<abinez> 哭胖 这是现实
<iMadper> archl: 不知道, 这才是问题... 
 * iMadper sigh..
<yunfan> iMadper: 随便买几个算了 别纠结 不行换另外那两个胖妞
<archl> iMadper: 你混帐。。。
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 知道，换了我是妹子也会如此
<MeaCulpa> abinez: Open your legs, open your mind
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iMadper> archl: 不过我想送一些让她看了能笑出来的, 毕竟是儿童节, 要欢乐一些
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖妹不行的吧
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 哭啪 这不关鸡的屁啥事
<roylez> abinez: 笨蛋
<lisposter> quit
<abinez> roylez: 乐乐
<abinez> momo
<archl> iMadper: 送可以解剖的可爱动物模型
<iMadper> archl: 解剖...
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/social/daqian/a/2013/0517/15/21709837.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 欧洲转基因的航空母鸡 比牛还大竟可以犁地 - 图领风骚 - 21CN.COM
<archl> iMadper:  http://www.amazon.cn/Schleich-%E6%80%9D%E4%B9%90-%E9%AB%98%E4%BB%BF%E7%9C%9F%E5%8A%A8%E7%89%A9%E6%A8%A1%E5%9E%8B-%E7%AB%99%E7%AB%8B%E5%AE%B6%E5%85%9413672/dp/B004GXL2EK/ref=sr_1_3?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1369635366&sr=1-3
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-skeleton-lake-of-roopkund-india
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Schleich 思乐 高仿真动物模型 站立家兔13672-玩具-亚马逊
<abinez> http://img003.21cnimg.com/photos/album/20130517/m600/8654A0478404F65F802DBC3AD1658D63.jpeg
<iMadper> archl: 这个萌!!
<yunfan> archl: 可以吃比较好
<abinez> 没有毛的肉鸡
<abinez> 这是真正的肉鸡哦
<archl> yunfan: 。。
<roylez> abinez: 垃圾ps图有毛看头
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 前面是PS
<abinez> 不过那个不是我PS的嘛
<suiang> ^_^
<abinez> roylez: 这个不是PS
<abinez> 你的最爱哦
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/social/daqian/a/2013/0427/05/21314401.shtml#p=1
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 100个哆啦A梦汇聚上海展秘密道具 - 图领风骚 - 21CN.COM
<abinez> 卡哇伊 哆啦A萌
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez:  dora A
<Saiki> wonld one of you guys mine tryping this name back to me?: http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2013/05/27/130527082847838340.jpg  (the one on the top in chinese, in the center)
<abinez> 啊杰
<abinez> archl: 
<Saiki> mind typing*
<archl> abinez:  Doraemon
<abinez> 嗯
 * archl 开溜了。
<lucky_> 终于用手机进来了
<abinez> http://news.21cn.com/social/daqian/a/2013/0411/17/21025164_4.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 震惊！矫正“O型腿”手术全过程 - 图领风骚 - 21CN.COM
<abinez> 德国动物园多只袋鼠出逃 野猪狐狸帮忙打洞
<abinez> 　　2012年8月，一只袋鼠、一只狐狸和一头野猪趁夜晚结伴逃出德国法兰克福一座野生动物园。园长助理介绍，三只动物是通过狐狸和野猪打的洞逃出的，并且可能得了该地区树林中的野生动物的帮助。狐狸和野猪已经被“捉拿归案”，而袋鼠则仍“逍遥法外
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 for 64bit 安装Notes8.5.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442686 在ubuntu12.04 for 64bit 上安装Notes8.5.3，按照以下的命令有人安装成功没 1.apt-get install ia32-libs 2.apt-get install libgnomeprintui2.2-0 3.sudo wget http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb 4.sudo getlibs -p libavahi-client3 libavahi-common3 lib
<^k^> avahi-glib1 libbonoboui2-0 libcroco3 libdbus-1-3 libdbus-glib-1-2 libesd0 libgnome2-0 libgno …
<tryit> abinez, 我想起了a puma at large
<jusss> onlylove: sdb1和sdb 区别
<onlylove> jusss: sdb是整个硬盘，sdb1是硬盘上第一个分区
<onlylove> jusss: 
<jusss> onlylove: u盘只有一个分区吧
<huntxu> jusss: 不一定
<onlylove> jusss: 你说的那问题，不敢在公司的机器上实验，怕有麻烦，但是我给找来个参考
<jusss> huntxu: 比如？
<onlylove> jusss: http://openwares.net/linux/uefi_gpt_window8_debian_dual_boot.html/comment-page-1#comment-2719
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: OpenWares | Open Source and Free Matters » UEFI+GPT windows 8 超级本安装debian wheezy双启动
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 优盘转换成hdd模式可以分区
<huntxu> jusss: 自己分區可以的啊
<onlylove> jusss: 而且优盘可以量产
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去研究hdd和fdd
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道那win7的mbr和uefi说话不
<onlylove> jusss: 因为那文章的硬盘是gpt的，所以有些事情不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 我mkfs.vfat u盘后发现没sdb1了，只有sdb
<onlylove> jusss: 能挂载正常用就成，管那么多做啥
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: 把u盘格式成ntfs，应该能被识别吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果装了ntfs-3g应该没问题，没装对不起
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: fat 大过4g文件就没法复杂
<jusss> 复制
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以mkfs.ext4么
<jusss> onlylove: win7能识别ext吗
<onlylove> jusss: 明显不能，要装驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 我看到某些ami的主板有efi boot选择
<jusss> onlylove: 我的却没
<onlylove> jusss: 主板上有个uefi mode和leagacy mode
<jusss> onlylove: Pudge那天替我查了下主板，说我的主板是bios集成了efi
<onlylove> jusss: 那个不重要的，主要是你的主板用的是哪种方式启动的
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是legacy就和bios一样的
<jusss> onlylove: 我查了下我的win7分区，没找到隐藏分区，efi分区
<onlylove> jusss: win7那货一直是mbr＋bios，uefi的没见过
<jusss> onlylove: 那我装debian还让我装efi
<onlylove> jusss: http://openwares.net/linux/ibm_system_x3650_m4_install_debian_wheezy.html/comment-page-1#comment-2827
<jusss> onlylove: 然后grub写到了我不知道是地方
<onlylove> jusss: 你的机器，得送过来才知道怎么回事，光说怕是说不明白了
<onlylove> jusss: 这样，vmware8以后据说可以创建uefi的虚拟机，你试试，我这边装盗版要被查的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 然后你在vmware上搞明白了再说
<jusss> onlylove: 我已经在vbox里装squeeze了
<onlylove> jusss: 再补充一句，vmware的经验不一定适合，因为主板firmware这东西变数太多
<jusss> onlylove: 但是没用efi分区选项
<cap_sens1tive> jusss: 就是 fat32 吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你有么有看我说的啥啊
<onlylove> jusss: vmware，不是vbox
<jusss> onlylove: 我手机上的
<jusss> onlylove: 客户端漏字
<onlylove> jusss: vbox也可以用uefi
<onlylove> jusss: 我研究下
<onlylove> 傻K，名字都没法补全
<Saiki> Would one of you guys mind typing this name back to me?: http://nsa33.casimages.com/img/2013/05/27/130527082847838340.jpg  (the one on the top in chinese, in the center)
<jusss> Saiki: 外国人？
<Saiki> jusss, 我是美国人，不能输入中文
<Saiki> hey trying
<trying> hey tryit
<tryit> trying, .
<trying> tryit, .
<huntxu> Saiki: 完美公告板？
<jusss> Saiki: soga
<huntxu> 這什麽爛名字 =.=
<onlylove> 啥米？perfect world?
<onlylove> 靠，换了ufei启动不了机器
<jusss> onlylove: 我那次装debian直接提示找不到可启动的设备
<onlylove> jusss: 有个出错提示，太快
<sgo11> hi，我以前一直开发的都是英文的网站。从来没开发过中文的。现在正在弄一个中文的，用的bootstrap css。我已经把雅黑字体都加进去了，为什么chrome打开后，中文字还是有些上下不齐，看起来很奇怪？有有经验的朋友吗？谢谢了！
<onlylove> 字体不对，别操心了
<jusss> 浏览器css问题
<jusss> opera打开常规网站都是字体有大有小
<sgo11> onlylove, jusss， 什么意思？到底我应该怎么做？还是chrome就这个问题，解决不了？很少弄中文的，这个字体看起来好奇怪，让人头疼。。。谢谢了。
<Huzoubache> 对中文支持不好
<onlylove> 你试试其他浏览器
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sgo11> Huzoubache, 有办法解决吗？比如用css3内置某些字体来解决问题？
<sgo11> onlylove, 我这个项目必须用chrome来看。其他浏览器暂时先不考虑了。谢谢。
<trying> sgo11: chrome 有 extension 可以看 css, 你要不要確定一下你指定的字型名稱是不是真的有吃?
<Huzoubache> 试试别的字体吧。生命在于折腾
<sgo11> trying, 字体确实设置了。
<onlylove> jusss: 我用第一张安装盘试试，不用netinstall
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直都是用cd iso
<sgo11> 有有经验的，知道如何解决这个字体问题吗？我应该放什么字体进去，让chrome显示中文正常？现在放的是 "Microsoft YaHei", SimHei, "\5B8B\4F53", simsun, 我看一般中文网页都这么放呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 这固件太奇葩，玩不转
<sgo11> 或者有bootstrap中文IRC Channel吗？谢谢了。
<trying> sgo11: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cssviewer/ggfgijbpiheegefliciemofobhmofgce?hl=zh-CN
<^k^> trying ⇪ t: Chrome 网上应用店 - CSSViewer
<jusss> onlylove: …
<sgo11> trying, 我不需要cssviewer。谢谢。
<seek0515> 下午好 
<seek0515> ^k^:我们到韩国的延迟有多少？
<Huzoubache> 既然是中文站点为毛必须谷歌浏览器看。
<^k^> seek0515, 你的意思是你和我有吗？  15:38 
<seek0515> ^k^:南京到韩国的延迟是多少？
<^k^> seek0515, 告诉我更多关于数。  15:38 
<seek0515> irc里面有玩剑灵的么？
<trying> sgo11: zoom 調成 100% 也是一樣嗎?
<sgo11> Huzoubache, 因为我们开发中用到大量 css3, html5的东西。测试过，chrome支持最好。
<Huzoubache> 玩个韩服游戏一目了然
<onlylove> 中文网站不支持ie是致命的
<Huzoubache> 256延迟？？？？
<seek0515> 没有韩服的游戏 
<Huzoubache> 你去鸿鹄问问看
<seek0515> Huzoubache:鸿鹄论坛不是 搞路由什么的么？
<Huzoubache> 乱七八糟的啥都涉及
<seek0515> Huzoubache:额 
<nyfair> 以前韩服测试的时候我玩过
<Huzoubache> 没韩服有戏有韩服转换器
<seek0515> irc上有人有鸿鹄论坛的ftp账号么？
<Huzoubache> 不过主要搞网络的。NP。 IE。 H3C
<seek0515> nyfair: 什么游戏啊？
<nyfair> 剑灵
<jusss> nyfair: 你也玩游戏吗
<seek0515> Huzoubache:对啊  你有ftp账号么？
<nyfair> 基战2我还入正了，早早就有传奇武器，如今都不玩了
<Huzoubache> AVA我以前玩韩服。感觉还可以。90左右
<jusss> nyfair: 求交往
<seek0515> h
<seek0515> Huzoubache:不用加速器么？你是在那边？
<nyfair> jusss: 你玩什么游戏？
<jusss> nyfair: dnf
<seek0515> nyfair:剑灵好玩么？
<seek0515> jusss:快要开85了 
<nyfair> seek0515: 好看，不好玩
<jusss> seek0515: 嗯
<Huzoubache> 不用加速器。网吧没压力
<seek0515> nyfair:这个韩文看不懂怎么办？
<seek0515> jusss:你是哪个区的啊？ 我舍友一直在玩 然后我就玩了下 然后就没有然后了！！
<nyfair> seek0515: 怕啥，我初中开始接触gal，从没学过日文，混到现在看新番已经完全没问题了
<jusss> seek0515: 河北一
<seek0515> nyfair:剑灵现在你有玩？
<nyfair> seek0515: 我就韩服二测的时候玩过几天而已
<Huzoubache> 你们玩韩服有戏有没有试试说自己是日本人
<nyfair> 韩文都不会说
<seek0515> nyfair:这个有没有中文版？
<nyfair> 腾讯不都代理了么
<Huzoubache> 我用的英文，说我是日本人。天皇万岁
<seek0515> nyfair:表示不喜欢腾讯
<nyfair> 日本中二从来不会这么说
<Huzoubache> 就没有然后了
<nyfair> 要看日本的熊孩子，直接去2ch看粪喷就行了
<seek0515> nyfair:研究研究准备上韩服去看看 
<nyfair> 就好比中国的网易养猪场
<roylez> nyfair: 有好事没
<seek0515> 实在不信 搞个汉国 的vpn
<Huzoubache> 网上有打韩服有戏的攻略。赢了说自己是中国人。输了就是日本人
<roylez> Huzoubache: .....
<palomino|working> ......
<seek0515> 有没有人知道vpn这个是怎么弄得啊？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<NotMe> knownbad 再问一个问题
<palomino|working> 擦.. roylez 
<nyfair> Huzoubache: 棒子又不是傻子，还能没这点见识？
<Huzoubache> 有钱人VPN。自由门给跪了
<jusss> 擦+10086
<seek0515> 我就想知道这个vpn原理 
<jusss> 同擦
<Huzoubache> 虚拟专线
<jusss> seek0515: 不是虚拟局域网吗
<iMadper> 人家问原理, 没问名字
<Huzoubache> 不是虚拟局域网
<NotMe> knownbad 经常看到美国国会，在预算有争坳的时候同时政府和国会均出预算案。这个怎么处理
<iMadper> 我还说是虚拟隧道呢
<seek0515> 我想知道这个延迟那个是怎么搞的
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你最近发财了？ 有功夫搞这些东西了？
<NotMe> knownbad 我的意思是，如果有两个议案内容一样，如何做的。
<seek0515> vpn游戏的延迟这个是着呢么搞的 
<Huzoubache> 原理去趟电信公司一看就明白
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你儿子会站街了 还是咋地？
<NotMe> gebjgd 搞这个就是为了发财啊
<jusss> 跟ipsec有关好像
<NotMe> 不搞哪来钱
<nyfair> 民族问题不讨论，韩服的喷子一点也不比国服少，日服的环境倒确实一流
<gebjgd> NotMe, 搞这个能有钱？
<seek0515> Huzoubache 我要是能去电信我就不在 这个问这个原理了 
<onlylove> nyfair: 你今年多大了，初中到现在几年了
<gebjgd> nyfair, 妹子你就从了我吧
<NotMe> 生活可以保障额
<jusss> gebjgd: 它是我的
<onlylove> jusss: nnnd不知为啥不识别boot文件夹，不识别让我怎么启动
<nyfair> onlylove: 我都滚出大学了
<seek0515> nyfair,啥 你是妹子？
<gebjgd> jusss, 你说个理由  我就放弃
<jusss> onlylove: boot文件夹？
<seek0515> 求交往。。
<jusss> gebjgd: 我没妹子
<onlylove> nyfair: 什么时候滚出去的，master还是bachler
<NotMe> 收费游戏，每年度进行预算，多少钱可以维持游戏的运行，其中就包括我的工资额
<gebjgd> jusss, 你生活能自理了么
<NotMe> 预算通过，就按预算收费
<nyfair> onlylove: 我学历低啊
<onlylove> jusss: 是这样的，我解压缩iso可以看到boot，但是在efi里面看不到
<jusss> gebjgd: 不能
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，那就是本科？
<gebjgd> jusss, 那你还想什么妹子
<Huzoubache> 就是通信公司给你开条专线只能两点之间通信。别人介入不了。就相当于给你拉了条专用网线
<NotMe> knownbad 看到我的问题了么
<nyfair> 是啊，不成气啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 从efi shell启动？
<onlylove> jusss: 我在研究呢
<seek0515> 求学姐 
<jusss> onlylove: 据说有个叫elilo的
<seek0515> Huzoubache， 哦 
<seek0515> 学姐求交往 
<onlylove> jusss: 毛，俩光盘启动起来目录都不一样
<seek0515> 学姐求交往 
<seek0515> 学姐求交往 
<seek0515> 学姐求交往 
<jusss> gebjgd: 正是不能自理才要被妹子照顾呀
<Chaos`Eternal> >
<doa> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_112452
<^k^> doa ⇪ t: 替换linux系统调用的错误，sys_call_table[__NR_mkdir]=(void *)hacked_mkdir; - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<jusss> onlylove: 俩光盘？
 * nyfair 生活不能自理，求包养
<jusss> onlylove: 不是只有一个cd1.iso吗
<NotMe> knownbad 在么，问一个问题，如果俩待进行的议案，内容相同或关联的，如俩健保案。美国国会是如何处理的。
<Chaos`Eternal> 自备皮鞭，蜡烛，项圈么？
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得应该是虚拟机的事情……我用的disk-1和netinstall
<NotMe> knownbad 出来啦
<jusss> onlylove: …
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你早说啊
<NotMe> 可能他睡觉了
<onlylove> jusss: 都看不到boot
<gebjgd> nyfair, 我包
<onlylove> jusss: 咋启动
<jusss> nyfair: 同求包养
<jusss> onlylove: 我没efi shell里启动过
<jusss> onlylove: 主板上那个efi shell from device选项里找不到boot文件夹？
<onlylove> jusss: 不是那样的，我是在虚拟机里面搞得
<onlylove> jusss: 会有个shell
<jusss> onlylove: 什么的shell？
<seek0515> 妹子呢？ 你们 把妹子吓走了 
<onlylove> jusss: 整天玩linux不知道什么叫shell
<onlylove> seek0515: 明明是你吓跑的
<onlylove> seek0515: 这边一堆人都知道她是妹子
<jusss> onlylove: …我问的是什么的shell
<onlylove> jusss: efi shell
<seek0515> onlylove:额 我错了    
<nyfair> shell不是性暗示的一种么
<seek0515> 那为啥我不晓得呢 
<jusss> onlylove: 你虚拟的那个看看主板有啥
<Oooops> nyfair: 你干嘛不改nick，加一个s啥的
<jusss> Oooops: 加s干啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己新建一个，在system里面有个enable efi
<nyfair> Oooops: 加s干嘛？
<onlylove> jusss: 然后就和我的一样了
<jusss> onlylove: 虚拟机里能进bios不，我还没试过，我知道vbox好像也有个efi启动
<onlylove> jusss: 你手快点就可以了
<Saiki> huntxu, thanks :)
<jusss> onlylove: 那你进虚拟机的bios里看看都有啥
<Saiki> huntxu, sorry I was afk lol
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己不会进啊，
<seek0515> 下了 
<jusss> onlylove: 这不在教室吗…
<onlylove> jusss: 回去自己搞
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 你确信把iso放到虚拟分区里了？
<jusss> onlylove: 虚拟机创建的硬盘分区
<cherrot> http://movie.douban.com/subject/3148068/ 终于找到那个毁三观的电影了 cc roylez 
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 天使的性 El sexo de los ángeles(豆瓣)
<onlylove> jusss: tmd……不信不行啊，我模拟新机器，硬盘是空的
<nyfair> 这个三观还好啦
<onlylove> jusss: nmd不认识光驱……
<Oooops> nyfair: 加了s，你就性感了嘛。
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> jusss: 选择bootform file就认不出boot目录
<onlylove> jusss: 要疯了
<jusss> Oooops: 那你的意思是现在的nyfair是平板了，lol
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: efi很蛋疼吧
<onlylove> jusss: 要不是你，哪里来那么多事情
<nyfair> jusss: 这里要是啥qq群，你已经死了
<jusss> onlylove: 那天我装了整整一天的系统都没启动，
<onlylove> nyfair: 找人要个op他一样死
<Oooops> jusss: 不是啊。她只要看到s的，就认为是性暗示，所以不如自己nick加一个s，满足自己。
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边安装程序都启动不了
<nyfair> 没意义啊，irc换个马甲又进来了
<Oooops> jusss: 死家伙，你3个s呢
<jusss> onlylove: 你当我愿意碰到这么多的麻烦呀，谁让asus那厮闲着没事搞啥efi的主板
<Chaos`Eternal> elilo之？
<nyfair> 靠，我说的是shell，怎么到你这里就只有s了
<jusss> Oooops: 被你发现了
<Chaos`Eternal> nyfair, 你懂的很多啊，还知道shell
<jusss> onlylove: 你尝试下elilo
<onlylove> jusss: 和asus么关系，还是你主板设置的问题，你研究下主板的bios设置，回去以后，boot from file,浏览光盘里面有么有boot目录，我这边找不到
<Oooops> nyfair: 那你改成 shell-nyfair吧
<Chaos`Eternal> nialv7, 我刚才问你，自备皮鞭，蜡烛，项圈么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 错了
<Chaos`Eternal> nyfair, 我刚才问你，自备皮鞭，蜡烛，项圈么？
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 你好心急
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯嗯
<jusss> onlylove: pudge那厮以前给我一片文章，说debian的efi有bug，不能用grub lilo只能用elilo
<Oooops> 额。这 Chaos`Eternal 是谁啊。这么人才
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, tab了之后就发了  是不是顶起帐篷了？
<Chaos`Eternal> 被你发现了
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.yang.me/2012/11/15/550/
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 先撸吧
<onlylove> jusss: tmd和debian没什么关系
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 被UEFI折腾了两天 | On the Air
<onlylove> jusss: 晚上又搜索到了一个回答，看到了 http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ 的开源项目，是一个为EFI做的新的boot manager（EFI下的boot manager与boot loader的概念被区分开了），里面有很多相关的知识性的页面，阅读之后，我突然意识到——可能我正在用的并不是UEFI模式……  立刻用页面的方法验证了一下，果然Windows是用传统的BIOS引导的，而
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ The rEFInd Boot Manager
<onlylove> jusss: 微软的系统用的bios，你用efi能装上才怪
<onlylove> jusss: squeeze据说确实有问题，但是wheezy据说是么问题的
<jusss> onlylove: 那苦b的debian
<jusss> onlylove: 我就是用的wheezy
<onlylove> jusss: 什么系统都苦b
<onlylove> jusss: 换fedora一样
<jusss> onlylove: efi苦b，osx还用
<onlylove> jusss: 因为windows要用bios引导
<imtxc> Oooops: momo
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果单跑linux试试
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, that's not true now
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc> nyfair: /nick iShell
<onlylove> jusss: 把你那些破烂文件都扔了，然后格式化硬盘
<Chaos`Eternal> windows现在不需要bios了
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: ok,then tell me the truth
<gebjgd> jusss, uefi  装win7 + arch的路过
<Oooops> gebjgd: 转B
<Oooops> imtxc: 你厉害
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你正好给那货讲下，我没机器
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你已经下山了？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没什么可讲的 自己看arch wiki
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他下马了
<Oooops> 别影响i的nick
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 你用elilo试试看就可以了
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你不是去当和尚了么
<gebjgd> Oooops, 不记得我了吗
<Oooops> gebjgd: 胡说啥。
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯
<jusss> 下课了
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你当初说你有一阵子要出家
<Oooops> 你，黄衫党徒嘛。
<gebjgd> Oooops, 啥意思？
 * Oooops momo gebjgd 的额头，这家伙烧胡了
<gebjgd> Oooops, 不懂
<onlylove> 看来我先研究下arch wiki再说
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你攒了一堆电子书
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你和我在gtalk上聊过
<Oooops> 真脑子烧坏了？
<gebjgd> Oooops, 你说最近还不找工作  考虑出家
<gebjgd> Oooops, 我没脑子
<Oooops> @@
<Oooops> 你难道碰到妖精了？
<gebjgd> Oooops, 要不然 就是你用了他的id
<Oooops> 去死吧。我的gtalk上没有你
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 64-bit Windows Vista (SP1+), Windows 7 and Windows 8 versions support booting using UEFI firmware. These Windows versions support either UEFI-GPT booting or BIOS-MBR booting. 32-bit Windows versions only support BIOS-MBR booting. See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2581408 for more info. 
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Windows’ Support for Disks with Capacity Greater than 2TB
<Oooops> 你个德国同性恋
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 事实是，32的还是bios
<gebjgd> Oooops, 那么就是你我搞过？
<gebjgd> Oooops, 我去查查搞基记录
<onlylove> jusss: 你的win7如果是32的，研究下怎么不安装grub-efi吧
<Oooops> 草。你无敌了。
<gebjgd> Oooops, 还行吧
<jusss> onlylove: 64
<Oooops> 没脑子的，都办了。
<Chaos`Eternal> ？
<Chaos`Eternal> 你刚才说的是微软的系统用bios
<Chaos`Eternal> 现在找到证据打自己的脸了？
<Oooops> 8、以及三年内有虚报注册资本、虚假出资、抽逃出资违法行为的公司
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • eclipse生成格式的选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442687 我在Eclipse中编译C++程序，使用arm-arago-linux-gnueabi-g++交叉编译，生成的文件是exe格式，导致无法在我的目标机开发板上运行。 怎样才能编译生成生成二进制格式的呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 raoyue098 — 2013-05-27 8:08
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道为啥没有boot了，因为i386就是没有
<onlylove> jusss: 我系统是xp，彻底没法帮你实验了
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己回去研究吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你好过时
<onlylove> gebjgd: 过时毛线，公司不给买licence
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好歹用个win8啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 自己格式化上linux啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你给钱买正版？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 买毛正版  直接linux完事
<onlylove> gebjgd: tmd公司一堆依赖windows的软件，你给我搞定啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你来搞定那群美国佬
<gebjgd> onlylove, wine
<Oooops> onlylove: 额，去告发ti
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不和你说了
<Oooops> 拿钱走人
<onlylove> ti对linux还有源码贡献，nm都贡献在哪里啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 最主要的是，你给我搞定域控制器不
<Oooops> ti还有贡献？
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<onlylove> Oooops: 你不知道？
<NotMe> 有一个问题急需想知道的
<gebjgd> onlylove, samba
<Oooops> 没觉得，觉得扯不上。
<onlylove> Oooops: 微软都有，ti会没有？
<Oooops> 。。没觉得
<adam8157> Oooops: momo
<onlylove> gebjgd: samba个头啊，登录，ldap那东西我搞半天差点每搞傻了
<Oooops> 蛋蛋朵
<jusss_> 朵？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你知道服务器是windows的，就是麻烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 和你的客户端有什么关系
<jusss_> 蛋蛋桑
<adam8157> jusss_: 请叫我sama
<onlylove> jusss_: 不愁，过两天我升级64的7，到时候再说
<jusss_> onlylove: 好吧
<iMadper> s/s/m/
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实我不想和你说，我机器不支持64
<gebjgd> adam8157, 蛋蛋仨玛？
<Oooops> 。。蛋蛋天天卖萌了？
<iMadper> 萌蛋!
<jusss_> ...
<onlylove> 那是不是神要叫kamisama
<adam8157> gebjgd: sama在日语里是"大人"的意思
<imtxc> adam8157: 萨摩?
<gebjgd> adam8157, sama在天朝 是三玛的意思
<adam8157> imtxc: 你还藏獒呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 笑喷了
<Oooops> 整天南腔北调，怀疑蛋蛋不会说话了
<nopcall> 前两天还能打开vimeo 从昨天就打不开了api.github.com也断断续续的
<alvin_rxg> Title: GitHub API (@ github.com)
<adam8157> Oooops: 嗯哼?
<imtxc> Oooops: lol
<onlylove> Oooops: 在C记搞得
<Oooops> 吐啊
<Oooops> 可能是环境影响的
<onlylove> Oooops: 由此可见C记去不得
<imtxc> gebjgd: 乃粗家了？
<Oooops> 恩
<jusss_> en
<gebjgd> imtxc, 没  Oooops 粗了
<adam8157> 水深火热
<imtxc> Oooops: 为什么要粗家呢
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你们不是在一个庙里见过么
<Oooops> imtxc: 你也傻了？
<jusss_> imtxc: 因为寂寞
<gebjgd> imtxc, 因为搞基
<Oooops> 我先把 gebjgd 踢了。
<imtxc> Oooops: ban掉纳粹
<jusss_> imtxc: 因为可以弯腰捡肥皂有惊喜了
<iMadper> adam8157: neo fx golden 好用.
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥玩儿?
<iMadper> adam8157: 眼药水
<gebjgd> jusss_, 你懂的太多了
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> iMadper: 我已经看到你炫耀了两次眼药水了
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你也是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西便宜, 快去买!
<Oooops> imtxc: 可是，，德国现在居然是最受欢迎的国家了。
<gebjgd> jusss_, 我比你年长   自然比你懂得多
<adam8157> iMadper: link?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是相对你便宜
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你被后入过吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 红霉素知道不
<NotMe> 醒醒啦 knownbad
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥就用那个
<Oooops> adam8157: 你游泳的时候，穿白内裤？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你天天用?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<onlylove> 话说……为啥i386就不能有uefi
<iMadper> imtxc: 你那是沙眼
<adam8157> Oooops: 黑的
<gebjgd> jusss_, 还没  迫切的等待中
<iMadper> imtxc: 红眼病
<Oooops> 我说呢。没那么傻。。。穿白内裤嘛
<NotMe> 游泳的时候，仰泳，不穿内裤，小jj挺着，上面挂一五星红旗
<Oooops> 草，这都啥人哦。
<jusss_> onlylove: i386不能有uefi ?
<jusss_> onlylove: 怎么会有这种说法
<Oooops> 一堆造谣的骗子
 * iMadper 今日读书任务达成
<onlylove> jusss_: 只是没有那个efi文件而已
<onlylove> jusss_: 不是不能有
<jusss_> gebjgd: 找你老婆呀
<jusss_> onlylove: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦哦  土霉素
<gebjgd> NotMe, 赞
<onlylove> jusss_: 我刚发现debian的安装盘不一样，之前没注意过
<jusss_> onlylove: 哦，不一样的地方在？
<NotMe> gebjgd :) 
<Oooops> 酥饼胡？
<jusss_> onlylove: squeeze还有lilo,wheezy就只有grub了
<onlylove> jusss_: 64的多一个boot目录，里面有efi
<NotMe> Oooops 干嘛
<NotMe> 查户口么
<Oooops> 。。居然应答
<NotMe> 怎么‘
<jusss_> onlylove: cd1的那个iso?
<NotMe> 我等人，等色狼
<onlylove> jusss_: 嗯
<jusss_> onlylove: 我在想需要下dvd1.iso吗
<onlylove> jusss_: 我用的是netinsall，应该是一样的
<gebjgd> Oooops, 人家是民主人士
<jusss_> onlylove: 没用过netinstall，没网速
<onlylove> jusss_: 下毛线，我说的是安装盘32和64的区别
<Oooops> 最恨民主人士。
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> NotMe, 别等他了  他撸完之后正在睡
<NotMe> 恨吧
<Oooops> 通常都是搞基的
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你惨了  屁民恨你
<gebjgd> NotMe, 还说你搞基
<NotMe> 我只做一游戏。游戏的本质是什么，就是自己体验不了的，在游戏体验
<Oooops> 今天 gebjgd 真疯了
<gebjgd> Oooops, 疯什么？
<NotMe> 射击游戏 不是吗？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu12.10不能识别sd卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442688 插在我的笔记本上没反应，宏基 E1 471G笔记本 统计信息: 发表于 由 fonfml — 2013-05-27 16:28
<Oooops> 妖气太重。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> Oooops, 我向来这样
<NotMe> 打不了战，没那个胆量参军，就玩第一人称射击游戏。
<Oooops> 以前那迷奸，也是你说的 gebjgd
<gebjgd> Oooops, 是
<Oooops> 你老婆是迷奸来的？
<NotMe> 想当法师，过一种不同的经历，就玩龙与地下城
<huntxu> NotMe: 照這個理論玩模擬人生的都是現實中活不下去的？
<NotMe> 我的游戏也是一样啊。过一种现实中不存在的民主生活
<huntxu> 姚明不能玩NBA OL
<gebjgd> Oooops, 不是
<Oooops> 回答不流畅了嘛。 gebjgd
<NotMe> 如果中国是民主的国家，我反倒做一个君主类的游戏
<gebjgd> Oooops, 骗来的
<gebjgd> Oooops, 填表呢
<Oooops> 想这么久，不正常
<NotMe> huntxu 玩虚拟人生，是玩4p
<huntxu> gebjgd: 騙就是手段高一點的迷姦LOL
<NotMe> huntxu 我玩虚拟人生是玩4P, 俩男俩女，然后换妻
<gebjgd> huntxu, 你太了解我了
<Oooops> huntxu: .+
<huntxu> gebjgd: 過程不一樣，但是目的和結果差不多
<gebjgd> huntxu, 考虑是否签个新手机呢
<Oooops> 你咋知道过程不一样？说不定是一样的
<gebjgd> huntxu, htc dz实在是撑不住了
<huntxu> gebjgd: 簽吧，不換白不換
<onlylove> jusss_: 我重启机器，设置虚拟化去
<NotMe> 死色男
<jusss_> onlylove: 嗯
<gebjgd> huntxu, 屁   自己掏钱的
<NotMe> 最需要你得时候，你在哪额
<Oooops> adam8157: 今天妖气很重。你已经不适应irc了。是吧。
<archl> iMadper:  webrtc 自己测试成功了。很清楚的感觉。
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你看看现在美帝几点
<gebjgd> NotMe, 他能在么
 * NotMe 变成一望 knownbad 石， 屹立在维多利亚港边
<NotMe> 他不是精尽人亡了吧
<gebjgd> NotMe, 多撸？
<archl> gebjgd:  她是 blue
<NotMe> 呵呵
<NotMe> archl 他知道我是谁
<archl> NotMe: 色
<NotMe> 他就一查户口的，一上来他就认出我了
<archl> NotMe: 。。
<liemehoc> 北京哪里的驴肉火烧好吃啊
<gebjgd> archl, 见了贱猫叔 你还不下跪舔脚趾
<archl> gebjgd: 。webrtc看看你到底啥样子
<gebjgd> archl, ?
<NotMe> 算了，等半夜再上来等，不知道他要撸多久
<archl> gebjgd:  Waiting for someone to join: https://apprtc.webrtc.org/?r=72319162
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: WebRTC Reference App
<adam8157> US/Eastern:      Mon May 27 04:53:53 EDT 2013
<adam8157> US/Pacific:      Mon May 27 01:53:53 PDT 2013
<iMadper> archl: gaoji, 不知道是啥...
<gebjgd> archl, 没有反映
<iMadper> liemehoc: 哪儿还有驴肉? 都是马肉了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu10.04关机后重新启动没有登录界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442689 虚拟机下安装了ubuntu10.04，因为需要备份所以关机，等操作完成后再次启动听到启动声音后没有显示用户登录界面而是附件是截图效果，请教高手怎么弄可以解决啊，小弟在线等待，先谢过了 各位 统
<^k^> 计信息: 发表于 由 charles_gz — 2013-05-27 16:54
<archl> iMadper:  gebjgd  需要 chrom* 系 24以上，firefox 22以上。
<gebjgd> archl, chrom 27
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。怎么会不行。
<archl> gebjgd:   进 https://apprtc.webrtc.org/?r=72319162
<archl> gebjgd: 或者你没摄像头？拒绝脚本？
<gebjgd> archl, 有摄像头
<jusss> lucky_: 妹子，你来了
<gebjgd> archl, 你想看着我撸？  没们
<archl> gebjgd: 呃。奇怪了。
<gebjgd> archl, 我就知道你口味重  喜欢扣脚的汉子
<archl> gebjgd: 你又不发照片
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 等我脱光了  和你视频
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 让你撸的爽点
<archl> lucky_ jusss : 看这个 https://apprtc.webrtc.org/?r=72319162
<jusss> archl: 什么东东
<archl> jusss: 进去看呃
<jusss> onlylove: .
<archl> gebjgd:  报错了？
<onlylove> jusss: 喵的启动不了，说prefix is not set
<jusss> onlylove: 纠结
<archl> 。。。算了。
 * gebjgd 给宝宝洗澡去
<onlylove> jusss: 更恐怖的是我搜这问题全wubi的……
<night_> ^k^, ｈｉ机器人明天天气会怎样啊
<jusss> onlylove: wubi...
<^k^> night_, 您好！  17:12 
<jusss> onlylove: 那干脆装wubi吧
<archl> onlylove:  -wubi
<onlylove> jusss: 你家debian有wubi啊
<jusss> onlylove: wubi装ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 我是说，搜出现这问题的情况，网上一堆用wubi装的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> http://debian.2.n7.nabble.com/Bug-695500-got-the-same-error-quot-error-quot-prefix-quot-is-not-set-quot-with-uefi-boot-td2882020.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Debian Boot - Bug#695500: got the same error "error: "prefix" is not set" with uefi boot
<onlylove> 这要是禁用了uefi还有毛线意思
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么声音很小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442691 在ubuntu里面播放音、视频文件声音很小？ 同样的文件在WIN里面声音就很大? 难道是驱动的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyg888126 — 2013-05-27 17:03
<jusss> onlylove: 新技术是不是很蛋疼
<onlylove> jusss: 这压根不是新技术的问题
<onlylove> jusss: efi在安腾上用了很久了
<jusss> onlylove: 那是安腾
<onlylove> jusss: 安腾砸了
<onlylove> jusss: 安腾不是计算机啊
<jusss> onlylove: 人家是i64
<onlylove> jusss: 这边一样是amd64
<jusss> onlylove: 谁让我们是amd64
<onlylove> jusss: 你个386人还不给你efi呢
<jusss> onlylove: 或许该换个发行版了
<onlylove> jusss: 没用，我换了个发行版，还是启动不起来，我估计vbox在32上跑虚拟化不成，八成xp的事情
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<pudge> jusss: 我操，你还在纠结呢。。
<jusss> pudge: 。
<jusss> pudge: 那个sb主板
<onlylove> pudge: 不但纠结还把我拖下水
<onlylove> pudge: 还好cpu支持虚拟化，不然没法测试
<lucky_> ++
<jusss> lucky_: 妹子，注意文明
<pudge> 现在还存在不支持虚拟化的cpu么
<onlylove> pudge: 明显存在，我自己的就不支持
<huntxu> pudge: 你就不能讓人喜歡收藏啊
<lucky_> jusss 那是加号
<pudge> 。。。又被群殴了。。
<jusss> lucky_: 那是两个加号
<pudge> jusss: 有妹子？ 放开那个妹子，你个禽兽！ 让我来！！！
<lucky_> 我不太会用手机客户端
<lucky_> jusss你刚刚是不是叫我了
 * iMadper <- 在听 <光阴的故事> -- 罗大佑 ->
<onlylove> pudge: 你知道那grub启动不了咋办不
<jusss> pudge: .
<onlylove> iMadper: 你个90后听这歌做啥
<jusss> lucky_: 求交往
<huntxu> jusss: 弱爆
<huntxu> lucky_: 求合體
<jusss> ...
<iMadper> lucky_: 你就答应了 huntxu 吧! lol~
<jusss> lucky_: 求进入
<iMadper> onlylove: 90后不能听?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你听下蔡依林什么的就成
<jusss> 。。。
 * iMadper <- 现在在听 <陀飞轮> -- 陈奕迅 ->
<lucky_> imadper这里太黄了  
<jusss> 求大神附体
<iMadper> lucky_: lol~
<iMadper> onlylove: 不听. 太闹腾
<huntxu> iMadper: 鳳凰傳奇怎麽樣
<lucky_> 这个客户端我都不知道怎么退出
<pudge> jusss: 别玩了，就装windows，有这时间不知道操作几盘dota
<jusss> 凤凰传奇好呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 经常听了  cc gfrog_away 
<pudge> lucky_: 加我威信，我告诉你如何退出
<jusss> pudge: 手残，玩不了竞技游戏
<lucky_> jusss你用手机客户端不
<jusss> lucky_: 用
<jusss> ?
<jusss> lucky_: 你啥客户端
<lucky_> pudge不会用微信
<jusss> lucky2: 用的yaaic?
<jusss> lucky2: 用andchat把
<lucky2> 我换个客户端试试
<pudge> lucky2: 不会用微信。。。现在的女生拒绝人都这么直白么？？？
<jusss> lucky2: andchat很好
<onlylove> 搞得好麻烦，用testing
<jusss> pudge: 威信不是约炮的暗示吗
<lucky2> jusss我等下试试
<jusss> onlylove: 应该跟这个没关系把
<pudge> jusss: 被拒绝了，都不带想个好点的借口的。。
<jusss> pudge: 直白点，我有炮友了，lol
<pudge> jusss: 这跟拒绝有什么关系
<pudge> jusss: 有炮友又如何
<pudge> jusss: 你太out了，70后？
<huntxu> iMadper: 我昨天把我那磚救過來了
<jusss> pudge: 90后
<iMadper> huntxu: 太上老君急急如律令
<pudge> jusss: 骗鬼吧你，90后受不了炮友有别的炮友？
<iMadper> pudge: 我受不了.
<iMadper> 所以, 还是换个不带色情的话题吧. 
<jusss> pudge: 我们天朝还没到共产共妻的地步，难道法国现在是共产共妻了？
<pudge> iMadper: jusss 不是炮友么？
 * iMadper 候总说了, 这里不让带色情!
<pudge> iMadper: jusss 跟妻有啥关系
<lucky2> 手机没有tab键不幸福哈
<jusss> 是候总还是候总的lp
<jusss> lucky2: search键
 * adam8157 这里不能色情和政治, 但是可以谈基情
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<jusss> lucky2: search键就是tab,在某些软件里，比如andchat
<pudge> +1 我又没说炮友是异性
<lucky2> jusss那个键在啊哪？
<jusss> lucky2: search键就是搜索键呀，
<onlylove> 我觉得用business card 比较好
<jusss> lucky2: 你是iphone?
<lucky2> jusss不是啊
<jusss> lucky2: 那android一般都有search键呀
<lucky2> 什么样子的？
<jusss> home menu search back
<iMadper> Version for lucky2 is Yaaic - Yet another Android IRC client -    在iphone上面用android irc client... 这都谁问的蠢问题...
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<NotMe> knownbad 早不到资料，想不出咋办额
<jusss> iMadper: 万一人家yaaic有iphone版本呢
<NotMe> 找不到资料
<lucky2> jusss我不是iphone
<jusss> iMadper: 我这里version她没反应
<jusss> 有反应了
<gebjgd> pudge, 还放假呢？
<lucky2> jusss你说我哈？
<gebjgd> pudge, 买了note 2了？
<jusss> lucky2: 嗯
<lucky2> 我们能私聊么
<jusss> lucky2: 能
<jusss> lucky2: 开个小房间，就我们俩，lol
<onlylove> Say goodbye to the business card ISOs. They were dropped because "they're rarely (if ever) used and tested."
<lucky2> 那你私聊我哈
<onlylove> 靠，以后没用businesscard了
<lucky2> 我不会私聊
<adam8157> onlylove: netinst就好
<jusss> lucky2: 小房间已开，你进来吧
<lucky2> 怎么进去
<onlylove> jusss: 喵的，可以启动了，今下午争取给你搞完，虽然我快下班了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> lucky2: 我query你了
<jusss> lucky2: 你那要是没反应，就/query jusss 
<jusss> lucky2: 或者直接/join #jusss
 * iMadper 搬个小板凳, 看 jusss 如何溝女~ 
<pudge> gebjgd: 哪里这么多假
<pudge> 5月过完就等着暑假了
<gebjgd> pudge, 当学生的可不是假多么
<jusss> 例假？
<onlylove> jusss: 64位使用整个硬盘会自动创建efi分区
<lucky2>  没反应
<jusss> onlylove: 可是当时我没用整个硬盘
<jusss> onlylove: 我sda1是c盘 sda5 d盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以使用guide,然后使用剩余空间
<jusss> onlylove: 我只留了130G给debian
<onlylove> 忘了看efi分区格式……
<onlylove> 应该是fat的
<NotMe> lucky2 现在坏人多，要带眼识人啊
<pudge> jusss: 别私聊啊，好东西要大家分享啊
<jusss> pudge: 找你你法国妹子分享去吧
<onlylove> pudge: 不私聊怎么挖出料来
<NotMe> lucky2 他们都是坏淫
<NotMe> 肥的分区?
<iMadper> jusss: 就在这里, 大胆的跟 lucky2 说你喜欢她, 想追她. 多好. 只敢私聊?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是搬小板凳了麽，我進去了只有他們兩個
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不好意思看她们隐私...
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 会吓跑的，万一那个啥，这么多人看着，啊……那个啥……，你懂得
<jusss> iMadper: 我早说了，求交往，求进入呀
<iMadper> jusss: 你说你喜欢她了?
<iMadper> jusss: 有些话, 一说出来就是一辈子的.
<iMadper> jusss: 不然妹子凭啥跟你?
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 女生的青春, 比你的青春值钱多了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 使用终端命令安装WINE1.5出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442692 使用终端命令安装WINE1.5出问题，我想用WINE1.5来模拟运行QQ2013。但是使用命令安装不上去，http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu在官方这里按照下面的抄作。输入sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa。然后确定，出现[sudo] password
<iMadper> jusss: 连这都不敢说, 妹子才不会在你身上浪费时间
<huntxu> iMadper: 有些话, 一说出来就是一辈子的. 這是那部電影的台詞
<huntxu> iMadper: 東邪西毒？
<iMadper> huntxu: 对. 
<gebjgd> jusss, 胆子太小了
<iMadper> huntxu: 这你都看过?
<huntxu> iMadper: 王家衛控。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 文艺糊涂叔
<onlylove> iMadper: 说出来被拒了咋办
<lucky2> imadper你真够坏的
<iMadper> onlylove: 这你自己考虑~
<iMadper> lucky2: 我是看热闹不嫌事情大~ lol~
<pudge> onlylove: 总比不敢说， 自己拒绝自己好吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 这就不是胆大胆小的问题了
 * iMadper 我擦, 到点下班了....
<onlylove> pudge: 这确实是个问题，得开会研究下，有妹子没，来讨论下，咱不私聊
<pudge> on
<pudge> onlylove: 找妹子要去同城，这里有个蛋的妹子啊
<onlylove> jusss: 话说我系统搞完了，你是不是人品不好啊
<jusss> onlylove: 是
<jusss> onlylove: 我总是遇到各种麻烦
<onlylove> pudge: 哪个同城，不懂
<jusss> onlylove: 比如开X没声音这种问题我都会遇到
<gebjgd> jusss, 那你还是别泡妹子了
<onlylove> jusss: 没有alsa当然不会有声音
<pudge> jusss: 点背不要怪社会，命苦不能怨政府
<gebjgd> jusss, 运气不好 还想泡妹
<jusss> gebjgd: 为啥
<jusss> pudge: 不是没有alsa
<pudge> onlylove: 同一个城市的聊天室啊
<gebjgd> jusss, 晦气传染的
<jusss> pudge: 你一定猜不到为啥我开X没声音
<pudge> jusss: 你混乱了么，说没alsa的人不是我。。
<onlylove> jusss: 说说看
<jusss> onlylove: 因为没把用户加入开声音的那个用户组里，
<onlylove> jusss: 默认不是有加入么，那没办法，这个不稀奇，权限么
<jusss> onlylove: Ubuntu就是没加入
<onlylove> jusss: 你那老系统什么毛病没有，估计离线装的吧，各种问题，正常
<jusss> onlylove: 你系统装上去了？
<onlylove> jusss: 很明显
<onlylove> jusss: 装上了
<jusss> onlylove: 我晚上有选修，要吃饭去了
<onlylove> jusss: 你吃饭去吧，我明天再继续研究
<jusss> onlylove: 那个efi装上去的？
<onlylove> jusss: 啊
<pudge> jusss: 选修都去？心仪的妹子也去？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，那我吃饭去了
<onlylove> jusss: 不过他自动分了个efi分区
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是磁盘分区的问题，再就是bios问题
<jusss> pudge: 选修有很多妹子的
<jusss> onlylove: 我觉得也是
<onlylove> pudge: 分什么样的选修
<pudge> jusss: 好怀念大学生活，水嫩的一逼啊
<pudge> jusss: onlylove 尤其是，夏天快到了。
<jusss> onlylove: 据说google 搞了个啥android开发大赛，虽然我选修是android游戏开发，但是我感觉android开发真想玩积木
<gebjgd> pudge, 话说你老婆就是你从国内认识吧
<gebjgd> pudge, 大学同学？
<gebjgd> pudge, 还是幼儿园同学
<onlylove> jusss: 我看了下fstab，里面efi是vfat的
<onlylove> jusss: 你就搞定你硬盘分区好了
<pudge> gebjgd: 初中一直到大学
<gebjgd> pudge, 同学啊
<imtxc> 我在 /etc/security/access.conf 里面加了 -:imtxc:ALL EXCEPT ttyS0 了， 为什么imtxc 这个账户还是可以用  ssh登陆呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我硬盘分区一直没问题的。。。。
<gebjgd> pudge, 那你们要抓紧生孩子了
<onlylove> jusss: 我决定明天不研究了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<gebjgd> pudge, 女人30岁前生孩子最好
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<jusss> onlylove:  我吃饭去，走了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在30没结婚的都一堆
 * pudge 吃饭
 * onlylove 下班
<gebjgd> onlylove, 人家 pudge 是博士研究怎么生
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没人规定博士研究生不可以养小孩
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以让他快点。 他和他老婆长期2地分居
<gebjgd> onlylove, 属于事实性的离婚
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那是他的问题没办法，像我这种单身的连他都不如
<onlylove> 神啊，给我个妹子吧……〕
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你在天朝  要么用钱 要么用权  要么用骗
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果没钱没权，又不想骗（其实是笨的不会骗）
<mk3548208> 还是做回自己最好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就只能继续撸管了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你多大
<huntxu> onlylove: 左右手永遠是你最忠誠的夥伴
<onlylove> gebjgd: 应该是28了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 。。。。。有点悲
<onlylove> huntxu: 你空虚到那地步了？
<dchxcrow> onlylove: 我30了，我支持你
<huntxu> onlylove: 我說你 LOL
<onlylove> huntxu: 我整天瞅着源码都不知道咋办，哪有时间撸
<onlylove> huntxu: 我没时间干那活
<gebjgd> onlylove, 一般撸 一般写代码么
<huntxu> onlylove: 我說用左右手碼代碼啊，你幹什麽活？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我没那能力
<dchxcrow> 哦～～ 还是要放松一下的
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 过来人啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你就别制造借口了
<huntxu> onlylove: 唉，你太容易想歪了
<onlylove> huntxu: 送你三个字母，自己体会 g~u~n～
<gebjgd> onlylove, 撸撸更健康 真的
<onlylove> 你们都是坏淫
<dchxcrow> 有助睡眠
<onlylove> http://hb.qq.com/a/20130527/004241.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 武汉“未来罚单”续：江岸交警称可能是笔误_大楚网_腾讯网
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不得前列腺炎
<onlylove> gebjgd: 木有根据的话不要乱讲
<onlylove> gebjgd: 会遭报应的，你懂得
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 不得前腺这个是真的？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 真的
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 每周一撸  健康你的jj
<dchxcrow> 我基本就是这个节奏
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 你很懂的养生啊
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 这个。。。。
<sulit> 哪位大牛能给说一下，linux的源码项目如何调试？
<sulit> 比如说lighttpd
<dchxcrow> 现在BB10 的Q10多少米
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 你不是吧  还买bb
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 除非公司给买  否则谁要它啊  又没有键盘了
<sulit> 哪位大牛能给说一下，linux的源码项目如何调试？
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 全键盘啊，就迷那个，想来一个和android一起用啊
<sulit> 比如说lighttpd
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, q10是全键盘？
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: Q10有，Z10没有
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 是啊，Q10有啊，没有的是Z10
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 我还是用键盘的android了
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 你用的是什么？moto?
<sulit> 是不是都去吃饭了？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, htc dz 和 chacha
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: chacha好用不？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 内存储大小  键盘和做工到是没的说
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: 这样啊，看来可以考虑一下，Android有全键盘的太小了啊
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 发错了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 我的都是全键盘
<dchxcrow> 我也喜欢键盘的啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 现在新机器没有全键盘的了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 基本都是大屏幕了
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 是啊，屏幕一年比一年的大
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 考虑是否来个htc one或者s4
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: google ceo那喜欢键盘的也不搞个全键盘的出来
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: Sony Xperia Z也不错
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 不如htc 和 三星的给力
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, htc的外壳做的好啊
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 你喜欢htc的外形啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 全金属啊
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 局域网内linux下如何访问windows共享文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442696 rt，由于ubuntu安装不了打印机驱动，想借助室友的win7建立共享文件夹方便打印事宜，有没有大神之前试过啊？求介绍最提实现方法 我安装了smbclient，前提windows下建立了用户silence，windows ip地址为222
<sevk> .26.203.249，共享文件夹名为share 使用命令 smbclient -L //222.26.203.249 后提 …
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 就是太贵了
<lmh> gfrog_away:  ping 
<gfrog_away> lmh: hahh?
<lmh> gfrog_away: 从东单去西二期走什么路线比较好走啊？
<lmh> 有什么建议吗？
<lmh> 骑车
<gfrog_away> lmh: 地铁啊，1->2->13
<lmh> 骑车
<gfrog_away> lmh: 。。。 那随便了，奔北走就是。
<lmh> gfrog_away: 我想找一个好走一点的
<lmh> 车少点
<lmh> 的
<gfrog_away> lmh: 走到村里，然后中关村北大街
<gfrog_away> lmh: 或者G6走到小营桥拐进上地
<lmh> gfrog_away: 好，我先走走先
<lmh> 你觉得要多长时间？
<gfrog_away> lmh: 进上地基本就这两条路。
<gfrog_away> lmh: 现在？ 
<lmh> 嗯，全程
<lmh> 对，现在这个点
<gfrog_away> lmh: 不清楚，之前跑过一次村里到西单，好像将近1小时。村里到上地20分钟，上地到西二旗顶多10分钟吧。
<lmh> :-)，村里到西单还要一个小时啊？
<gfrog_away> lmh: 高峰，比较堵。
<lmh> gfrog_away: 嗯，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手关于Make的问题，求大大给予解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442707 *.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation collect2; ld 返回1 make: ***[cpabe-setup] Error 1 这是我在网上下了一个源码程序，configure通过了，到了Make时出的这个问题 网上也看到好多解决办法，但没有针对Invalid opera
<^k^> tion 错误的，有的说是configure版本问题，有的说是gcc 的问题，不知道到 …
<tryit> 京东周年庆了，300-100
<jiero> 奇怪，现在 blogspot 又被封了， twitter 解开了
<jiero> 芸豆和豌豆
<jiero> the indie movie
<kingPP> hello 有人写过简单的块设备驱动么？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • /etc/network/interfaces中这是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442708 hmy@hmy123m:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces auto lo iface lo inet loopback 这里面这些东东都是什么意思啊？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hmy123m — 2013-05-27 19:50
<NotMe> knownbad 醒了么
<jiero> 还是没人么。。。
<jiero> 好无聊
<pichina> 我单独编译内核一个模块的时候，报出了一个 /usr/src/kernels/3.8.11-200.fc18.i686/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl
<mrvon> 有人吗？
<^k^> mrvon:点点点.  20:33 
<NotMe> 没人
<iSUSE> of
<iSUSE> no
 * adam8157 很久没有晚上过来了..
<stardiviner> 在VPS上搭建VPN简单么？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 一点儿也不简单.
<iMadper> adam8157: 早. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 早啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你现在还锻炼不?
<adam8157> iMadper: sure
<iMadper> adam8157: 我肚子上有肉了, 怎么办?
<iMadper> adam8157: 肥肉...
<adam8157> iMadper: 每天俯卧撑, 每周游泳
<iSUSE> 卖掉
<adam8157> iSUSE: 赞
<iSUSE> 或者在肉上打广告
<iSUSE> 招租
<iMadper> 正烦呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: 因为肉?
<iMadper> adam8157: ntr没进展.
<iMadper> adam8157: 工作也没进展...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我肚子上也有肉, 所以不动的情况只能看到四块腹肌, 运动一会儿能隐约看到六块
<iMadper> adam8157: 得要做有氧运动, 才能去肉吧?
<iMadper> zliu不在... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 得节食才能去肉
<adam8157> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> 明天借zliu的卡, 去楼下健身房玩一天
<iSUSE> 靠，这么多腹肌，我才一块
<stardiviner> iMadper: 一点也不简单？怎么说？
<iMadper> iSUSE: 正常人都一块儿.
<iMadper> stardiviner: 就是挺难的. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧, zliu真土壕, 楼下3K一年呢
<stardiviner> iMadper: 肚子上有肉不是很正常么？没有肉，不就是空洞？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你们都是土豪
<adam8157> iMadper: 北大健身房按次收费
<iMadper> adam8157: 楼下的也可以按次收费.
<iSUSE> 包月行不？要不包流量？
<adam8157> iMadper: 啊? 真的假的? 早知道就去了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过我打算办了之后, 每天去一个小时. (本来公司就让几点之后活动来的?)
<iMadper> adam8157: rh是下午几点之后可以去运动?
<adam8157> 算了, 当时也去不起, 现在又不在融科
<adam8157> iMadper: 上午9点后
<iMadper> adam8157: ...............................................................
<adam8157> iMadper: 都是我的游戏时间
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是吧... 得下午吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我上午打台球你没见?
<iMadper> adam8157: 台球不算. 那个都ooo了
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我一看教程，挺简单的啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 就是, 类似去打篮球, 游泳之类的. 
<stardiviner> iMadper: 不知道你说的难在哪里？
<adam8157> iMadper: 曾经睡到中午过去打台球到四点去打羽毛球然后吃饭回家
<iMadper> adam8157: 截图, 明天发给你们组. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 我不知道规矩的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也不知道规矩....
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有规矩
<iMadper> monson: 早. 你竟然在.
<iMadper> adam8157: O_a
<adam8157> iMadper: 规矩就是要NX, 然后能干完活儿
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥nx?
<adam8157> iMadper: 牛X
<iMadper> ............
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
 * iMadper afk for sit-ups
 * CyrusYzGTt no vps
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么数腹肌数量・？
<adam8157> jiero: 照镜子看
<iMadper> jie
<adam8157> jiero: 看得到才算
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。就是直接照。一层肉哈。没有。
<iMadper> jiero: 找 adam, 他能帮你摸出多少块儿来
<adam8157> jiero: 我能看到四块, 摸到六块
 * adam8157 感觉真棒
<jiero> adam8157: 什么运动会用到腹肌？
<adam8157> jiero: 晓不得
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> 那真没用。。。
<iMadper> 运动 ==> 鲤鱼打挺
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<jiero> iMadper: 鲤鱼打挺？什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 这个动作, 需要腹肌
<jiero> iMadper: 什么是鲤鱼打挺。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 额... 就是一个动作, 自己百度吧... 这个不好描述..
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是在地上跳起来
<stardiviner> jiero: 在武侠片里以前的那种，能看到
<abinez> jiero: 躺在地上一个快速跳跃站立的组合动作
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。那个。
<jiero> abinez: 。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 女上男下型
<jiero> gebjgd: 太重起不来
<abinez> jiero: 这个要有技巧的
<abinez> 还要有力量
<jiero> iMadper stardiviner  adam8157 : 哦。我想起来了，有个双手把握的轮子
<adam8157> jiero: 健腹轮, 我有的
<iMadper> jiero: 我正在玩那东西...
<abinez> 那练习腹肌的
<iMadper> jiero: adam那个是纯金打造的.
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper 那个你们手臂有足够力气撑住？
<iMadper> jiero: 显示出他土豪的特征.
<abinez> 哇
<abinez> 春金啊
<iMadper> jiero: 能呀...
 * jiero 的手臂拉力只有20kg多点。。。
<abinez> ee在么/
<jiero> 手臂力量太弱。。
<abinez> ee
<adam8157> abinez: 镶100个钻石呢还
<jiero> adam8157: 金蛋蛋
<abinez> ee的仔仔超级帅气哦
<stardiviner> abinez: ee的儿子？
<jiero> stardiviner: 恩。是儿子。比我妹稍大点。
<jiero> 感觉碰上我妹会被欺负。
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinez> adam8157: 掉了钻石你就心如刀割了
<adam8157> abinez: 没事儿 掉了再买两斤
<abinez> jiero: 他可以做你妹夫啦
<jiero> abinez: 为啥，蛋蛋使尽钱如粪土
<abinez> 土豪啊
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> adam8157: 你买的是人造钻石吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 现在有很多人造钻石哦
<jiero> abinez: 你知道人造钻石比钻石贵多了。。。蛋蛋多有钱啊。
<adam8157> abinez: 人造的买的单位是麻袋
<abinez> 超高硬度
<adam8157> 不称
<abinez> 额，
<iMadper> adam8157: 有钱!!土豪你去c家那顿饭还没请我呢!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 既然你这么有钱, 咱就去前门饭店吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 啊? 什么情况
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你走之前就跟我说, 去了c家请客
<jiero> adam8157: 原形毕露
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在都过去那么久了. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 是么?
<abinez> adam8157: 见者有份，你也算是欠我顿大餐啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 只记得你说请入职
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是个有蛋蛋的男人, 说话要算数呀
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你犀利啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 我没说错呀..
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> adam8157: 快请客呀, 这样才厚道.
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 做人要厚道哦
<abinez> 吼吼
<adam8157> iMadper: 我得搜索下记忆库 (为毛只记得你请入职的事情
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... 
<pichina> when I compile kernel modules, give out  a "/usr/src/kernels/3.8.11-200.fc18.i686/arch/x86/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl"
<jiero> iMadper: 可以搜irc记录哈
<iMadper> jiero: 私聊的
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<abinez> adam8157: 搜不到就不用请了？
<iMadper> jiero: 当时他还没走呢. 私下说的. 
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> iMadper: 那就看你的erc搞没搞定了。
<iMadper> jiero: 我从来不留聊天记录的...
 * adam8157 那就好
<iMadper> jiero: 我有社交恐惧症.
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<abinez> 额
<jiero> iMadper: 上次我去你还躲着
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是个有蛋蛋的男人, 说话要算数呀!!!
<adam8157> 这周要给别人封一个大红包...
<iMadper> jiero: sigh... 
<abinez> 这顿看来是要黄饿了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我入职, 你也给个红包呗~
<adam8157> iMadper: 空的
<iMadper> adam8157: 红包大, 钱不一定多...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想到了...
<abinez> adam8157: 也给我封个
<abinez> 大红包包
<jiero> adam8157: 给他个 ubuntu 贴纸就够了
<iMadper> 新年好, 各位!
<adam8157> jiero: 这个有的是
<jiero> adam8157: 所以吗。
<abinez> Ubuntu贴纸不是红的啊
<abinez> 那是亮橙色
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 我有笔，可以涂成红色的
<jiero> adam8157: 寄给我几张哈。
<abinez> jiero: 可以给你Utuntu贴纸
<jiero> adam8157: 用信封寄一堆给我
<abinez> adam8157: 寄那个钻石金轮过来
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 帮你保管了
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> jiero: 你超级贪心啊
<jiero> abinez: ？
<abinez> 那个信封要多大才能装一堆啊
<jiero> abinez: 贴纸就是用来宣传的。贪心啥。
<jiero> abinez: 就像名片一样。
<jiero> 就该免费送
<abinez> 一堆，起码有山那么高
<abinez> 才叫一堆
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez:  一堆钻石有多大？
<abinez> 我没要一堆钻石哦
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 我只要那个金轮
<abinez> LOL
 * adam8157 买来的瑜伽垫就没怎么用过
<jiero> adam8157: 因为你是男的
<iMadper> jiero: 这你都知道?!
<adam8157> jiero: 想用来仰卧起坐的
<jiero> adam8157: 男的练瑜伽机率太低了。
<abinez> 顺便也把瑜伽垫子给用了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你连我有蛋都知道, 他就不能知道我是男的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在我不确定了! 因为你不请客!~
<abinez> jiero: 印度的算不算是瑜伽
<adam8157> jiero: 因为随机发来个粉色的...
<jiero> adam8157: 粉红色是很好的颜色哈
<abinez> adam8157: 给老婆用
<abinez> 再买啊
<NotMe> knownbad 起来了么
<jiero> adam8157: 送给喜欢的女孩当礼物，然后说我去指点你健身
<abinez> jiero: 。。。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 啧啧
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<abinez> jiero: 骨头都要露出来了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin-lwqq 0.1e 安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442710 我装的时linuxdeepin12.12rc， 提示信息： Code: -- checking for module 'purple' --   package 'purple' not found CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:279 (message):   A required package was not found Call Stack (most recent call first):   /usr/sh
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> are/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:333 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)   CMakeLists. …
<jiero> abinez: 》？
<jiero> abinez: 骨头？
<abinez> 嗯啊
<abinez> 指导健身啊
<jiero> abinez: ？
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> 不懂。。。
<abinez> 意图明显啊
<jiero> 有什么关系啊。
<abinez> 没关系
<jiero> iMadper: 买了那兔子？
<abinez> 白兔？
<iMadper> jiero: 没, 我打算没比尔德了~~
<abinez> eexp: 你来啦
<NotMe> abinez 你是哪人
<abinez> eexp: 你家崽崽超级帅气哦
<abinez> NotMe: 猫叔早
<abinez> NotMe: 我就是我啦
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。那个鸡啊
<iMadper> jiero: 那个是鸡???
<iMadper> jiero: http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/898182871/T20ia6XXBbXXXXXXXX_!!898182871.gif
<iMadper> jiero: 儿童节嘛, 尽量找一些幼稚的东西~
<jiero> iMadper: 。。哦。。是这个啊。
<abinez> 跳跳鸡
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> jiero: 我觉得还说的过去?
<abinez> iMadper: 买的多少钱
 * jiero 以前以前有只企鹅。。。一直当球踢。。。
<abinez> iMadper: 送给你的小孩？
<jiero> 一只很可爱的企鹅玩偶，和一只猪玩偶。
 * jiero 同时玩男孩和女孩的玩具。
<abinez> jiero: 把企鹅当球踢？
<abinez> 超级暴力啊
 * jiero 曾经的想法是，我要能随时改变成男人性格，也能随时变成女人性格。
<NotMe> 拍的那个是娘娘腔
<NotMe> 男人的手，但那动作恶心
<jiero> abinez: 。圆的不就是球么。
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。
<NotMe> 那动作太娘了
<abinez> NotMe: 猫叔
<NotMe> 怎么
<abinez> 这个你都能看的出来
<abinez> 牛啊
<eexp> jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=442711
<^k^> eexp ⇪ t: 做一个定时软件 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<NotMe> 明显是个男的手额，这个不难看出吧，关键那动作太娘了
<eexp> abinez: momo
<abinez> http://www.shejibaike.com
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 设计百科
<jiero> eexp: 丑啊。。。你儿子啊。。。
<eexp> jiero: 啥。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<abinez> jiero: 这是。。。
<jiero> eexp: 感觉比你儿子画的还差。。
<eexp> jiero: 死家伙，画一个表盘出来。svg的
<eexp> 这设计图
<jiero> eexp: 。。。阿姨，你。。。
<eexp> 这下发挥你的长处
<jiero> eexp: 其实。我画的也丑。我不在意哈。
<NotMe> 丑无丑没关系，关键是否丑出特色
<abinez> 额
<abinez> eexp: http://www.shejibaike.com
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 设计百科
<abinez> 去这个网站看看
<abinez> 说不定有设计灵感
<eexp> 我灵感足够啊。lol
<abinez> 那个定时器的界面还不够震撼啊
<abinez> 视觉冲击
<eexp> svg的。可换嘛。
<abinez> 额
<eexp> 这草图嘛
<abinez> 嗯
<NotMe> 视觉冲击？
<abinez> 猫叔 
<NotMe> 到点了，露一菊花，够震撼了么
<eexp> 冲击啥。主要要快捷
<NotMe> 还爆翔
<abinez> 嗯
<eexp> 难道还要搞动画效果不成
<abinez> eexp: 用来做啥用呢
<eexp> 定时。上面不写了嘛
<NotMe> 爆翔，弄成全屏幕都是翔
<abinez> eexp: 系统自带了一个计划任务哦
<NotMe> kde也自带一个
<eexp> 你试试，从来没见过啥好的界面的
<eexp> 更没操作性
<NotMe> kde 好像有个 kalarm 
<abinez> cron
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 我误会了
<eexp> kde的软件，就会让你填空，选择
<NotMe> 我以为说的是闹钟
<NotMe> 是定时器额
<abinez> 嗯
<eexp> 差不多嘛。关键是鼠标点点就好
<jiero> eexp: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=reply&f=122&t=442711
<NotMe> kde有个煮茶器类似定时器的
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<abinez> http://www.th7.cn/d/file/p/2012/02/01/417d8e3c2c0ec7bc0a1bb63c7b586413.jpg
<abinez> eexp: 看这个
<eexp> jiero: 丑
<eexp> abinez: 至少要这样的
<eexp> svg画这样的，容易
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> eexp: 丑就丑吧。
<jiero> eexp: 我的最简单 哈
<abinez> jiero: 额
<eexp> 哦。忘记一个了。nnnd 要一个切换主题的按钮的，弹出时钟表面
<abinez> LOL是你的妹妹作品么
<jiero> abinez: 什么
<abinez> eexp: 别弄什么猪蹄了
<abinez> 简洁
<abinez> 才是关键
<abinez> eexp: 选定一个界面设计
<NotMe> 做到这种要用到混合吧，不然会有锯齿的额
<abinez> 然后不要提供猪蹄的选项
<NotMe> 刚才那个图片不科学
<NotMe> 试问前后两个数字怎么转啊
<NotMe> 额，我错了，转得了的
<NotMe> 只是那数字看着不真实
<jiero> eexp: 你烤什么用的？
<jiero> 冻杀我也。。。。
<jiero> 要穿衣服么。。。
<jiero> 太黑了今天。
<abinez> jiero: ？
<abinez> ubuntu的论坛配色还没变化
<abinez> 已然凝固了
<abinez> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/
<abinez> 对岸的论坛配色跟上英文主站的脚步了
<eexp> abinez: 这还不简洁啊。连确定按钮都没。
<abinez> http://www.th7.cn/system/lin/201305/40108.shtml
<eexp> 点下图标，就执行了
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<abinez> eexp: 你还想弄个猪蹄呢
<abinez> 弄猪蹄之类的就不简洁了
<eexp> 切换时钟的面
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 修改ubuntu默认配色方案-Linux-第七城市
<eexp> 也简洁，直接拿cairo-clock的时钟来选择就是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 程序打开速度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442715 在一个用户打开Smplayer和VirtualBox非常慢,要等二十几秒，而在另一个用户打开非常快一点即开。然后在回到原用户打开smplayer和VirtualBox 开启速度又变得非常快点击即开。重启之后，又变为老样子。我想只有这两个程序我就把它们连
<^k^> 带配置文件一起删了，重新安装，还是老样子。我是实在没招了， …
<alvin_rxg> 我想去看看有多少人会回复『重装』的…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还在等吗
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我很迷茫啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ????????
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也洗洗睡吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 别睡不足了。
<abinez> 有个叫健仁的公司，
<abinez> 客户打电话过去咨询
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于selinux的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442718 我打开了/boot/grub/grub.cfg这个文件 但是里面找不到selinux=0这个设置，怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-05-27 22:30
<abinez> 前台小姐接听电话：你好 ！健仁
<abinez> 客户听了火冒三丈：居然叫老子做贱人！！！！！
<abinez> http://bijan.itoriginator.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/jewelry_1.jpg
<abinez> adam
<feiyin> ?
<abinez> 蛋蛋走了？
<iMadper> abinez: 乱叫, 小心他t你
<abinez> iMadper: 额
<abinez> 那叫啥
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> iMadper: 我只是想叫他看图片
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 你几岁了啊
<abinez> 额
<jiero> abinez: 世界好麻烦。应该学这个家伙。
<abinez> 咋了
<abinez> 学哪个家伙？
<abinez> http://bijan.itoriginator.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/n_7.jpg
<jiero> abinez:  https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BD%BC%E5%BE%97%C2%B7%E5%BE%B7%E9%B2%81%E5%85%8B
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 彼得·杜拉克 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> abinez:  將一切事物化繁為簡的強烈慾望。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 根据德鲁克的说法，公司倾向生产过多的商品、雇用多余的员工（相对而言外包是较佳的方案）、和错误的投资
<abinez> 外包？
<abinez> 目标管理是给定员工一个明确目标，而主管不需经常介入员工的工作，让员工工作时有较多的自主性，之后再以达成目标与否做考核
<jiero> abinez: 这个词让我想起当年学英语的时候，
<jiero> 外包 outsourcing就是我们的课题。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> abinez: 为什么呢。因为政府希望社会稳定，要求雇佣更多人。
<abinez> 制造更多的就业岗位啊
<abinez> 消灭失业率
<abinez> 人民安居乐业
<abinez> 天下太平
<jiero> 。
<jiero> abinez: 澳大利亚失业率最高的是中国大陆去的中国人。
<jiero> abinez: 你知道为什么么。
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 不知道
<jiero> abinez: 因为中国人不喜欢交税
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 失业了，他们吃沙子啊？
<abinez> 政府救济？
<jiero> abinez: 伪装失业
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> abinez: 做黑工，
<abinez> 高啊
<abinez> 有收入不用缴税
<abinez> 这样坏了形象
<abinez> 不过没啥关系
<abinez> 反正我是不会去澳洲
<abinez> 国人在那里的形象再好再坏都与我半毛关系都没的
<jiero> abinez: 简单和幸福生活的真正反面就是要当富豪的目标哈。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> jiero: 偶尔喝点红酒
<abinez> 安逸一点，躺在沙发上
<abinez> 听音乐
<jiero> abinez: 中国人在世界上的形象就是好吃，不会玩，不会说话。
<jiero> abinez: 牛。
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinez> 吃货
<jiero> abinez: 我观察到的一个结果是，经济不景气的时候餐馆生意就好了。
<jiero> abinez: 不知道全世界通用不。
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 啥理论
<jiero> abinez: 因为贵的东西买不起
<abinez> 肚子饿是要吃的
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 没钱，人们还是要吃的
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 不过，人们更少了去外面吃
<abinez> 在家里吃
<jiero> abinez: 未必
<jiero> abinez: 比例看看
<ubunbo> 那啥
<ubunbo> 谁知道如何删除或者禁用ubuntu13.04的启动画面
<ubunbo> 就是那个有ubuntu几个字下面几个点点那个
<alvin_rxg> polymouth ?
<alvin_rxg> plymouth
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这种东西都好多种系统。。。真脑残。
<alvin_rxg> cc ubunbo 
<ubunbo> alvin_rxg, 能详细点么
<ubunbo> alvin_rxg, cc是什么?
<alvin_rxg> ubunbo: 我不懂。你可以查查怎么删除或者禁用 plymouth
<jiero> ubunbo: 那个软件负责此事。
<ubunbo> alvin_rxg, 啊~~明白,谢谢~,还有jiero
<ubunbo> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-06/37416.htm
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我要免费去游香港了
<^k^> ubunbo ⇪ t: Ubuntu安装最新Plymouth主题管理器_Linux主题_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<ubunbo> 找到了,发出来给大家一起看看
<vanishing> ubunbo: 我都是吧/etc/init/下面的plymouth conf都mv了。。
<alvin_rxg> 有些 plymouth 还是很不错的  http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/34/17/ubuntu-solar.png
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  。。。我在 duckduckgo搜索 管理 wikipeida
<jiero> 返回的竟然是 Wikipedia-妻と貞操帯と射精管理
<jiero> 妻により貞操帯を用いて射精管理 ... Wikipedia (05/01) 俊介様への返信 (08/25) 近況 (08/08) そろそろ画像は (01/08) まさかあの妻が・・・ (01/07) ラバー (01/05) 過去画像 (12/27)
<jiero> chastitywife.blog77.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html   More from chastitywife.blog77.fc2.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ｗｉｋｉｐｅｄｉａ-妻と貞操帯と射精管理 (@ fc2.com)
<jiero> 这。。。
<ubunbo> vanishing, 恩,主要是我撞了gnome3.8,这货给我弄了个蓝蓝的不知道是神马玩意的玩意...所以才有这个年头
<vanishing> 说好的节操呢。。
<vanishing> ubunbo: 我是懒得看他。。
<ubunbo> vanishing, 你看地上
<vanishing> ubunbo: 直接用burg， 然后去掉了plymouth
<ubunbo> vanishing, 满地都是节操啊,碎碎的...
<alvin_rxg> ..
<ubunbo> vanishing, 我现在还有个问题,就是gnome3.8里面我用了其他的任何主题壁纸就是空白一片...何解?
<vanishing> ubunbo: 520胶还好用么。。。
<ubunbo> vanishing, 502.....
<ubunbo> ok,updateing
<vanishing> 502..
<ubunbo> vanishing, 恩....还有101,都是速干胶...302叫做哥俩好
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<alvin_rxg> 说到更新……我的 debian 不知道多久没更新了…
<knownbad> 当然不在。
<ubunbo> 其实更新这个东西.....真不好说,有时候用的好好的,更新一下啥都挂了
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 不在，那是他家的喵咪
<knownbad> Copycat?
<ubunbo> 节操之cat
<jiero> knownbad: 。你还在哈
<alvin_rxg> -_-_-_-_-_-_-_,------,      o 
<alvin_rxg> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-|   /\_/\  
<alvin_rxg> -_-_-_-_-_-_-~|__( ^ .^)  +     +  
<alvin_rxg> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-""  ""      
<jiero> knownbad: 不是变成雕像了吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文是猫的名字吧
<vanishing> 没有floodbot的channel就是舒服。。
<NotMe> knownbad 如果一个议员提交的议案之前已经有与其相似的，比如提交了一健保案，而之前也已有一个健保案，但内容不同。看台湾的立法院的说明，貌似会并案
<vanishing> ubunbo: 弱爆了。。我在5月初就13.10了
<jiero> 哪里有卖白色记事本
<NotMe> 但如果两个提议者都不肯并的话，怎么办。
<knownbad> 是的。
<ubunbo> vanishing, 有10??
<jiero> 最好200张纸6元。
<alvin_rxg> debian wheezy 就一个 chrome 需要更新…
<knownbad> 只能提修正法案。
<ubunbo> vanishing, 为毛我没看到,按道理10应该是10月发布的吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你debian不是服务器，要chrome干嘛
<ubunbo> jiero, 心心相印,250抽的6元哟~~~
<NotMe> knownbad 不是，两个都是议案，都是在议的
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130527/021350.htm
<ubunbo> 我去,update能卡住..
<ubunbo> 我重启
<jiero> ubunbo: 太薄，太小
<NotMe> 例如忘了哪年的美国预算案，奥巴马提交的，国会抵制奥巴马的，某党自己重新提了自己的预算案。具体忘了，大概有这么回事
<abinez> vanishing: 13.10在虚拟机上跑么？
<knownbad> 那得由审议委员会或是议长提交合并法案。
<jiero> 奇怪奇怪。中国纸张以自己是原木自豪；发达国家以自己是再生纸自豪。。
<NotMe> 有俩预算案，怎么搞额
<abinez> 国人笨
<abinez> 不懂环保
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 深圳官员在台猥亵男服务员续：涉事者被开除党籍_新闻_腾讯网
<NotMe> 如果那些提出者不肯合并呢？或许两者差异太大，或者后者就是抵制前者才提的。
<knownbad> 严格说来，总统不能提法案。  但美国近来的立法点偏离。
<abinez> 连男的都想要
<abinez> knownbad: 你要竞选总统
<abinez> 的话
<abinez> 我用脚投票哦
<NotMe> 不是，是总统提交的预算，而国会貌似共和党自己又提交了一个，有俩预算案了。怎么辩论额，这个我搞不懂。
<knownbad> 不我要当中国总理。
<NotMe> 忘了是哪一年的新闻，我找不回来那个新闻，不知道最后怎么搞的
<knownbad> 中国总理大多了，都当皇帝了。
<NotMe> 好像是，最后有俩预算案供表决，这怎么表决额，哪个支持的多，哪个生效？还是一个一个来，后面的否定前面再弄新的？
<knownbad> 表决就是关键，一样可以否决掉。
<ubunbo> 这种事情最伤心的是老百姓,活一辈子就为了活着了
<NotMe> 是啊，但我不知道怎么表决额。一个的话，同意，不同意，但有两个相同，内容不同的，怎么表决呢
<ubunbo> 最近台湾和菲律宾的事情台湾的做法不错
<NotMe> 是先分别表决，如果一个通过，一个不通过，通过的生效，如果两个都通过，看谁的同意的多？
<knownbad> 不会两个都通过。
<knownbad> 台湾容易受到美国的牵制。
<NotMe> 如果合并的话，倒没问题，两个议案变一个。但如果两个议案的提出者，死都不合并，不就有俩了？
<NotMe> 为什么不会两个都通过呢？
<NotMe> 不能有人俩议案都投赞成票额
<NotMe> 不能排除有人两头蛇，俩都觉无所谓，都投赞成额
<ubunbo> 我记得有个命令,可以查看系统内已经安装的XXX-***的软件包来着
<ubunbo> 是啥??
<NotMe> ubunbo XXX-OOO
<ubunbo> NotMe, 就是查看已经安装的  某个软件包,例如 linux-*  *是通配符
<NotMe> 不懂啦，你说我哪 linux 当 windows xp 用的，我会懂什么
<NotMe> 哪=>拿
<abinez> 猫叔
<abinez> 老子翻了几百张帖子找你人，你在这给我吹牛！工头让我告诉你明天早点去工地，还有5车砖和3堆水泥，去晚了搬不完连昨天的工资都不会给你…还有村东头的李寡妇问你啥时候娶她，年底再没钱，她就嫁给西村的王麻子了
<NotMe> 怎么
<ubunbo> NotMe, 毛线...XP没这功能
<ubunbo> abinez, 好料
<NotMe> ubunbo 你没明白我的意思吗？ 我拿 linux 当 windows xp 用的，就会开关机，上上网，看看片，撸撸，不懂那些高深的。
<ubunbo> NotMe, = =,你赢了.....
<NotMe> knownbad 如果俩都通过呢？
<knownbad> 不会的，除非议会都是白痴。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 这是双方是对立的。
<knownbad> 怎么会两个都通过呢？
<knownbad> 这是=这时。
<NotMe> 额，我是说不排除有骑墙派，俩都投赞成额。要不规定如果有俩相似的议案，必须同时辩论，而且表决除了弃权，不能两者都投一样的票。
<NotMe> 在制度上就避免有傻子两个都投赞同
<NotMe> 如果有俩相似的议案，要不并案，要不两者必须竞争。
<NotMe> 貌似好像我错了，我自个去算算
<NotMe> A,B，共13个医院，有三势力，一支持 A， 有6人，一支持B，有4人，有3个傻子，俩都支持，表决A时赞同的有6+3=9,表决B时赞同的有4+3=7，有这3个傻子，俩都过半数额
<NotMe> 医院=>议员
<ubunbo> 好深奥...我数学老师其实是教体育的
<NotMe> 要不规定，必须并案，不并案的，后来者不进入议程
<NotMe> ........
<alvin_rxg> 傻子是怎么当上议员的？整个地区剩下的人都是傻子？！
<NotMe> 我在想，有没有可能，俩议案一起辩论，修改，最后并成一个议案来表决，就是不先并案再辩论，而是在二读的时候，边辩论边并案
<NotMe> 额
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 傻子
<NotMe> 额，所以才问额
<alvin_rxg> 你他妈不去看书的，问个屁
<NotMe> 去哪看啊，我已找了一天的资料了
<NotMe> 有都说的很简略的。
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 京东，当当之类的都是买书
<NotMe> 额
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 但你他妈不锻炼你的逻辑思维，怎么就会想出来傻子当议员了？！你当整个美国都是傻子组成的？
<NotMe> 但这个每个地方的规定都不一样的。台湾是会将相似的来并案。
<NotMe> 三读每个地方也不同。这些要看具体地方的额
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 台湾的议案要拿到美国去讨论？！
<NotMe> 我全都找额
<NotMe> 香港的也找，美国的看维基，英文的看不懂。
<NotMe> 再者说，现实中出傻子的概率很少，但在制度上，有这个可能性，我想就需要去作出规定额。
<alvin_rxg> 民意代表，又称为代议员、議員，是由人民選出、於議會等各級民意機關代表民意的委員。按照字面意思解釋，是指代表多數人的意思，也等同於一群人的意見領袖。在現代的代議制度中，人民藉由選舉選出民意代表，來行使間接民主的權利。他們執行對同級行政機關的預算審核權、聽取報告及質詢，有些議會有立法權及人事同意æ¬
<alvin_rxg> 傻子 === 多數人的意思
<NotMe> 这个我知道啊，我现在碰到的问题是，有俩议案同时表决。这俩议案针对的都是同一个议题，但内容不同。
<NotMe> 台湾是先将这俩议题并为一议题，进行投票，多数通过。
<alvin_rxg> 然后呢？
<NotMe> 但这需要俩提议者都同意并案，才能并案额，如果不同意并案，不还是有两个么？
<NotMe> 有俩议题相同，但内容不同的议案供表决，最后选哪个成为法律呢？
<alvin_rxg> 然后呢？
<NotMe> 就这样额
<alvin_rxg> 没啦？
<alvin_rxg> 那你的问题的中心是什么？
<gebjgd> 我家的宝贝太可爱了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 希望她10岁以前不是胖子
<NotMe> 举个例子，有俩健保案，内容刚好相反，但双方都不肯并一个来辩论表决，最后分别表决都通过，就有俩完全相反的健保案了，执行哪个？哪个生效，哪个不生效
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 悬
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 这个不叫栗子。这个叫傻子
<NotMe> 是不肯并案是傻子，还是两个都通过是傻子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看家教咯。没问题的话就一直是个漂亮的小姑凉。不然……很快就是个胖子了……然后……再慢慢的改变的话，很难说的
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 上边的，你给我具体说说
 * alvin_rxg NotMe: 非要让人教你一套逻辑思维是吧？！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 没关系  我就告诉她 如果继续胖了 就把她嫁给松鼠叔
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 她就不会胖了
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<alvin_rxg> 你妹
<NotMe> 内容相反，都通过，必然会有傻子。我举得太极端了
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> 有俩健保案，内容刚好相反
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 说说
<gebjgd> Ubuntu的应用商店还是不错的
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你倒是给我说说：有俩健保案，内容刚好相反  <-- 这个具体的内容
<gebjgd> 很适合我这样的用户
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你倒是给我说说：有俩健保案，内容刚好相反  <-- 这个具体的内容
<gebjgd> knownbad 问你呢  你老婆到底怎么个问题
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 还是说 『喝水是健康的』一方说喝热水，一方说喝冷水
<abinez> gebjgd: 摸摸
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 还是说要怎么样的傻逼栗子？12
<NotMe> 不纠缠这个，你得意思是说，如果不愿意并案的话，让他们分别辩论，分别表决，也可以，不会造成两者都通过？
<abinez> gebjgd: 多吃大蒜和番茄
<NotMe> 我只是要个解决翻案而已
 * gebjgd 射了abinez 一脸
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你先把你说到的可能性先举个栗子出来
<vanishing> gebjgd: 节操批发价。。
<abinez> gebjgd: 抱抱你家菇凉
<gebjgd> vanishing 啥叫节操？
<abinez> gebjgd: 接草
<NotMe> 一个要吃苹果，一个要吃梨。6个人肯定吃梨，4个吃苹果。如果就这么10个立场坚定的没问题，最后大家都吃梨
<abinez> 你的接草碎了一地
<NotMe> 但又3个苹果也无所谓，梨也无所谓
<NotMe> 都投赞成
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 艹，不能分开吃啊？！傻逼
<NotMe> 最后两个方案都过半
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: gebjgd 的姑凉都比你聪明
<NotMe> 这是举例啊
<abinez> 伪命题
<gebjgd> NotMe 你弄这东西能来钱么？
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 对啊！举例啊！我提出问题了呀！傻逼
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你他妈什么狗屁逻辑啊？！
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 还是说你要先去像 裸整于 学学啦？！
<abinez> gebjgd: 正解
<NotMe> 法律不可能有俩条内容不同但都解决一件事的法律啊
<gebjgd> abinez ?
<abinez> 弄什么东西之前，要问能来钱么？
<abinez> 不能来钱的，都是扯蛋
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 对啊！可不可能你倒是举个栗子啊！符合逻辑的栗子啊
<gebjgd> abinez 你太明白了
<abinez> gebjgd: 推荐你看个视频
<abinez> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM3MjIyNjI4.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Jamie Oliver的TED Prize 愿望:教会孩子如何饮食—在线播放—《TED演讲集:吃吧》—教育—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<abinez> 你估计要自备梯子
<vanishing> TED...
<vanishing> 是说那个ted么。。
<gebjgd> abinez 就不能给个youtube的？
<gebjgd> abinez 手机ing
<abinez> 你家那个高分屏TP呢
<abinez> 借来用用
<gebjgd> abinez 趟床上呢
<gebjgd> abinez 那是公司的
<abinez> 或者你可以去TED的官方网看
<jim_> 21世纪了，货币bitcoin了   ，法律也bitcoin了
<gebjgd> abinez 我有的是使用权
<vanishing> abinez: 大w530?
<jim_> 牛人去吧法律bitcoin了吧
<abinez> gebjgd: 找吃去
<abinez> 然后睡觉
<gebjgd> 我党表示凌驾于bitcoin之上
<jim_> bitcoin的思想刚好对应了    完美货币，完美法律
<gebjgd> jim_ 梦呢
<abinez> 就是
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 那谢谢你了，我只是想知道一个解决方案。如果两个针对一个议题但内容不同的，理应需要并案，我想知道的有俩。1.如果俩个提出者不同意并案的话，该如何处理，是后来者不进入议程，还是都分别辩论。2.如果都进入议程，都不通过，没问题，通过一个，否决一个，这个也成立。而我的疑问是，是否会同时都通过这个怎么办，现在看
<NotMe> 来你是对的，而我是错的，我是多虑了。
<alvin_rxg> bitcoin 在理财中就是一期货
<NotMe> 不过我还得去想想
<jim_> gebjgd, 梦是人的
<gebjgd> jim_ 恩 兲朝梦
<jim_> gebjgd, 不是
<gebjgd> jim_ 总有醒的时候
<vanishing> bitcoin 有啥用啊。。
<gebjgd> vanishing 能帮你入籍
<jim_> gebjgd, 美国的军队都跟bitcoin人合作了
<vanishing> 总感觉bitcoin不靠谱。。
<gebjgd> jim_ 合作啥？
<abinez> 黄金最靠谱
<jim_> gebjgd, 军队维护和平
<alvin_rxg> vanishing: 就当是一支股票呗，还不是一样的么？
<gebjgd> abinez 大妈们 您们辛苦了
<jim_> gebjgd, 军队维护和平,  bitcoin人赞助
<jim_> bitcoin 万岁
<abinez> gebjgd: 辛苦是必须的
<gebjgd> jim_ 军队就不是用来和平的
<gebjgd> abinez 全球经济表示感谢你们
<jim_> gebjgd, 那就“维护和平”吧
<vanishing> alvin_rxg: 我还是观望。。。
<vanishing> 感觉现在来钱快的还是地产。。。
<gebjgd> vanishing 错
<vanishing> 特别是多伦多
<gebjgd> vanishing 而是孩子
<vanishing> ge
<vanishing> gebjgd: 牛奶金啊。。。
<gebjgd> vanishing 收到良好教育的下一代
<jim_> gebjgd, 军队就是第一大   （商人[伤人的能力]）
<vanishing> ....
<gebjgd> vanishing 牛奶金能多少
<gebjgd> vanishing 全球经济跨了  钱房子都是扯蛋
<vanishing> gebjgd: 所以说“现在”啊。。。
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 因为还有个问题，这个是俩个都是在议的。如果新提交的议案与之前的已成为的法律的有冲突，如果通过，要不作为已有法律的修正案，要不取消之前的法律，以新的进行替换。
<gebjgd> vanishing 没有现在这个点
<vanishing> 全球经济跨了的话， 没有不扯淡的。。
<jim_> gebjgd, 经济是经济，房子是房子。别混了
<gebjgd> vanishing 孩子就是资源
<jim_> ^k^, define 经济
<vanishing> gebjgd: ....
<NotMe> 如果两个再议的，先讨论的通过了。后再议的，就变成之前的修正案了。
<vanishing> 论斤卖么。。
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 议员都懂法律的……他们知道先前已颁布的法律的……
<gebjgd> vanishing 错 孩子的未来 孩子的能量
<gebjgd> vanishing 所以说投资什么都是假的
<alvin_rxg> vanishing: 我卖 NotMe， 1毛钱一斤。如果你去广东取货的话，可以免费卖给你
<vanishing> 我擦。。全球经济跨了， 还怎么养孩子。。
<gebjgd> vanishing 投资给下一代才是明智的
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 这个知道啊，所以要不就是修正案，要不就是想改之前的法律。
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 那你的问题是什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 真便宜
<vanishing> alvin_rxg: 亲。。包邮吧。。
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 但回到那个再议的问题，先议的如果通过了，变成法律了，后议的那个，无形中不就成了之前那个的修正案了么？
<jim_> vanishing, 经济怎么会跨？
<^k^> jim_: define:经济 http://g.cn 经济，是指一定範圍（國家、區域）內，組織一切生产、分配、流通和消费活動與關係的 系統之總稱。而研究經濟問題、探討經濟發展規律、解釋經濟現象成因的社會科學即 ...
<vanishing> jim_: 我没说啊。。
<vanishing> gebjgd说的。。
<NotMe> 不过这个倒也无所谓，就是啰嗦一点
<jim_> vanishing, 全球话经济： 就是任何人都可以define自己的经济
<jim_> *全球化
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 原有的基础上，两者不能分开说
<gebjgd> NotMe 你儿子多大了？
<abinez> gebjgd: 要和猫叔结为亲家
<abinez> ？？
<gebjgd> abinez 那是不能够的
<abinez> gebjgd: 喝粥回来
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 对啊，修正案是原有基础上。 回到让我纠结的问题， 后讨论的，并非先讨论的基础上的修正案。但之前的通过了，变法律了，后一个就是直接要替换之前的了。
<abinez> 肚子好饱
<jim_> 唯物进化论：   全球化 不可避免，是事物发展的必然结果
<abinez> gebjgd: 结为亲家还不够啊
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 那就后者有效。
<abinez> 猫叔你是参议员啊？
<abinez> 讨论法案
<abinez> LOL
<NotMe> 如果这个法律有时效的，就是时效没过，这个法律除非修正，否则不能废除的。这样说，如果先通过的，不是后面那个议案要等到前一个已成为法律的失效才能再议？
<alvin_rxg> 时效？
<alvin_rxg> 哪个傻逼法律会说我只能在一年内有效？！
<NotMe> 我看维基的
<alvin_rxg> 别看 wiki 了，行不？你参考一下就行了。你要是拿来做啥正事么，还是算了
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你随便折腾一下就得了。剩下的时候还是去多看看书吧。别看这种没意思的东西
<NotMe> 我是要做个虚拟的议会游戏，所以要搞这些程序性的东西。
<jim_> 日本的“军队”  是吃bitcoin的      不管你是天皇还是US           美国在逃避国债了   （美国国债贬值了）   美国很支持bitcoin   不信你想OBM干嘛这么支持发展信息全球化
<NotMe> 不然我也不搞这些制度性的，确实不是我在行的
<NotMe> 虽说，游戏不一定要完全模拟现实，但我是想尽可能地贴近。
<notme1> knownbad 你觉得 alvin_rxg 说的对么，关于两个议题一样，但内容不同的，如果分别辩论，不会造成两者均通过的。 如果你也认为如此，我就不废心思了
<jim_> 法律定制要要“榜样” （思想陈旧，fixing for ever! useless），管你2议还是 3会      bitcoin（无榜可样）   实时改进
<knownbad> 两个选择，两个类似法案都通过会有冲突。  或是通过一个或是合并。  议员们不是白痴。  要是白痴就造成动乱。
<knownbad> 我去贱身了。
<notme1> knownbad 等等额
<GundamZZ> 色鬼哥
<notme1> 算了
<notme1> 你去健身吧
<jim_> 法案？   搞个       bitcoin法案吧   全世界人民帮你通过了
<notme1> 等等
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<notme1> knownbad 你说通过一个，就是说，不会有通过俩的可能？
<knownbad> 你还不去巴结德国香肠？
<notme1> knownbad 就说这个就行了，基本做完这个，就要去弄钱去做了
<notme1> 就要想办法去哪搞钱了
<knownbad> 就算两个都通过也得合并，  不可能一个法有两个实施方式。
<knownbad> 弄钱？
<notme1> 没钱我咋建游戏额
<notme1> knownbad 我就这意思。当然可能确实像 alvin_rxg 说的，这个不会出现，因为议员都不是傻的。
<knownbad> 就幻想幻想。
<knownbad> 基本上，合并就是精神。
<knownbad> 如何合并通常就是妥协磨合。
<GundamZZ> roy
<notme1> knownbad 就是说，万一出现了傻议员，俩法案就需要合并了？
<notme1> knownbad 明白了，你去贱身吧
<knownbad> 是的，其实就是死脑筋的议员。  因为都是民意选出来的所以不能忽视他。  只能协调。
<notme1> 也谢了 alvin_rxg
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 跟你一样，理想型的。
<notme1> 额，我也下了。
<knownbad> 你该看看跟德国香肠攀个亲事。
<knownbad> 差个十五岁也不多。
<notme1> 就是尽可能的，将类似的并案，如果无法并案的，就分别辩论，应该不会出现出现俩议案都通过的奇葩结果，万一出现了就将两者合并。
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 教你儿子开始学德语。
<notme1> 我还不懂英语呢
<knownbad> 双方可以开会协调。
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 两个法案一定有各自的拥护者，要不就过不了二读。
<knownbad> 你儿子干你不懂英文啥事？
<knownbad> 又不是要你教。
<notme1> 这个是，或许我觉得会有同时支持两边的想法的议员，是我傻了
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 你有时真想太多了。  这是个逻辑问题嘛。
<notme1> 我的逻辑是这样的，两边都不通过，一个通过一个不通过，两个都通过。
<knownbad> 就买东西讨价还价吧？
<notme1> 死脑筋来得
<notme1> 前两个都没问题，后面一个有问题，就是你说的一个法律不会有俩方式
<knownbad> 一个要课10%税，另一个要课20%的税，合并后课15%的税。  皆大欢喜。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: +1024
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 有时争执点不大。
<notme1> 额
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 包包叔？
<GundamZZ> 手机登录
<GundamZZ> 该死的没有Tab键
<notme1> 10%的税，20%的税，15%的，在最初的并案，应该就通过了，最后二读就是辩论一个了。如果分歧大的，才有问题额。
<notme1> 或者这样，必须并案，不并，两个议案都打回去
<notme1> 一了百了
<notme1> 分歧大得，俩边议员都不肯的，两边的议案都取消
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 用搜索键就能补全
<knownbad> 有时是党派或是意气之争。  反正不可能有两个税率的。
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 不必要卡在这个想法上。
<notme1> 算了，不想那么多的，如果发现俩的，必须并案，不并，就撤销
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 你就是为什么有两个法案的原因。
<knownbad> 白痴议员。。。
<notme1> 是饿，看到台湾的，这类的都是并案的。但没看到如果反对的，会如何，可能我看漏了。
<GundamZZ> gebjgd   貌似不能
<notme1> 想看美国的，但不懂英文，只能看台湾和香港的中文字的
<knownbad> 简单来说，两个法案通常过一个。  两个都过半的机会不大。
<notme1> 额
<knownbad> 真要差不多的支持的话就得协调合并。
<notme1> 算了，不想了，从源头杜绝他，要不并案，在并案的时候让这俩议员先商量好，然后再提交再二读。不肯并案的，两个都侧小
<notme1> 撤销
<knownbad> 除非国会刚好两党个一半要不一定有个法案会过半。
<notme1> 吓死他们，让他们必须商讨如何并案
<notme1> 额，你去贱身吧，我也下了。
<knownbad> 这种情形在党派炒作下比较可能发生。
<knownbad> 去也。
<notme1> 额
<notme1> :)
<notme1> 86
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 太次了 我的htc dz可以
<gebjgd> GundamZZ htc chacha也是
<GundamZZ> 我的就是chacha
<GundamZZ> gebjgd
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 搜索键可以的啊
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 你用的什么客户端？
<GundamZZ> 刷机刷坏了
<GundamZZ> Android irc
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 一样啊
<GundamZZ> 。。。。
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我刷的是什么亚洲版
<GundamZZ> 舅子帮我刷的
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 不过 chacha内存储太小了
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 舅子？
<GundamZZ> 不知道啥版本
<GundamZZ> 准备换机了
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 你自己的手机还不知道什么版本？
<gebjgd> GundamZZ chacha的键盘挺给力的 就是配置低了
<GundamZZ> 都是该死的s－on
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 现在的手机厂商短视
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我的也是s on
<GundamZZ> 还有几个键不好使
<gebjgd> 我的到都好用
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我的都好用
<GundamZZ> 你就不懂了
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 不懂什么？
<GundamZZ>  那缺陷都是营销策略故意造的
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 比如/
<GundamZZ> 内存小
<GundamZZ> 一般机器有的chacha都有
<GundamZZ> 还多个键盘
<GundamZZ> 内存大了，应用多，速度还快
<GundamZZ> 别的全触屏怎么卖？
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 但是现在也没见到好的键盘机器上市
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 看来键盘机器被放弃了
<GundamZZ> 黑莓
<GundamZZ> 9900
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 系统不行
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 应用少
<GundamZZ> 诺基亚e6
<gebjgd> GundamZZ e6是什么系统？
<GundamZZ> 配置低点
<GundamZZ> 塞班3
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 这不是扯蛋么
<GundamZZ> 不
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 3年前你说塞班还行
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 现在还塞班呢
<GundamZZ> 该有的还是有
<GundamZZ> 够用
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 不可能够用
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 随便找个应用都没有了
<GundamZZ> 有的
<GundamZZ> 只要别太另类
<gebjgd> GundamZZ irc qq flash 飞信？
<gebjgd> GundamZZ skype sip?
<GundamZZ> 都有吧
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 那你去用吧
<GundamZZ> 我以前的6220c都有
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 就看不上nokia的塞班系统
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 和bb的老系统一样过时 烂
<GundamZZ> 带偏见？
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 因为用过
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 和android不是一个时代的东西
<GundamZZ> Android=低效能
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 没觉的
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 那你还用
<GundamZZ> 或者是   JAVA=慢
<GundamZZ> 没得选
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 买个新的机器  你根本感觉不到慢
<GundamZZ> 没钱
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 你都公务员了 还没钱
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 就当办公用品了
<GundamZZ> 有钱也不买Android
<GundamZZ> 别侮辱我
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 肾5？
<GundamZZ> 我不是猿
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 除非bb10的系统通吃android应用  100%兼容 
<GundamZZ> 雕叔才是
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 这年头bb不给力
<GundamZZ> è´µ
<ioio> 会100%兼容么。。。
<ioio> 貌似很难啊
<gebjgd> ioio 2.3的程序据说不错
<gebjgd> Rim不给力
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我估计我弄个s4或者htc one就当升级诶
<ioio> 我一直在用9810
<ioio> 已经完全满足我的需求了
<gebjgd> ioio 没有htc chacha好用
<GundamZZ> 内存啊。。。
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 少装东西就是了
<ioio> gebjgd: 主要是一直在用黑莓啊，习惯了
<GundamZZ> 短板
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 所以我的主力机器一直是 dz
<GundamZZ> 整天的提示内存不足
<GundamZZ> 续航啊
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我上面就装了whatsapp
<GundamZZ> 一天两充
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 车里有usb充电器  而且我有2块电池
<GundamZZ> 后背发热烫手
<GundamZZ> 你不发现软件体验恶劣么？chacha
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 没有啊
<gebjgd> GundamZZ gmail whatsapp用的挺好
<GundamZZ> 横屏
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 向来竖着用
<GundamZZ> qq不能传文件
<GundamZZ> 。。。。
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 不用qq
<GundamZZ> 邮件收发也不咋地
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 我这里gmail没有问题
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 你的内存不能太满
<GundamZZ> 只是这脑残设计的内存。。。。
<GundamZZ> 唉！睡觉了
<GundamZZ> 88
<gebjgd> GundamZZ 幸好我买chacha的时候是价格降下来的时候
<piggybox> chacha是什么?
<alvin_rxg> 破手机
<gebjgd> piggybox htc status 市面上不多的全键盘手机
<gebjgd> piggybox 比sony破手机强多了
<gebjgd> p
<piggybox> 我已经n年没见过有人用sony手机了
<gebjgd> piggybox 松鼠就在用
<piggybox> http://www.amazon.com/cell-phones-accessories/dp/B005CPGN18 才2星半评价。。。
<^k^> piggybox ⇪ t: Amazon.com: HTC Status Android Phone (AT&T): Cell Phones & Accessories
<gebjgd> piggybox 内存储太小
<gebjgd> piggybox htc的问题
<gebjgd> piggybox 键盘和外观倒是还不错
<gebjgd> piggybox 你想好换什么手机了么？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 早呢
<piggybox> gebjgd: 可能htc one吧，还得看看review再说
<alvin_rxg> nexus 4.99999
<gebjgd> piggybox s4不好么？
<piggybox> gebjgd: review不是太好
<piggybox> gebjgd: s4 16g实际只剩8g空间，系统太臃肿了
<gebjgd> piggybox root就是了
<gebjgd> piggybox 还有什么缺点？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 还有些laggy
<gebjgd> piggybox 不能吧  号称s4很流畅的
<Pudge> 对的，我这边有人签了s4,卡成狗，不知道这么高的配置干嘛了，买回来就决定刷机了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你看
<gebjgd> Pudge 擦  难不成我要用htc到底了
<gebjgd> Pudge htc one如何？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 挺好，缺点就一个字， 贵
<gebjgd> Pudge 擦  难不成我要用htc到底了
<gebjgd> Pudge htc one如何？
<piggybox> 还是比s4便宜
<gebjgd> piggybox 德国没什么好的合约  我估计就直接分期付款了
<Pudge> piggybox: 但是我们这边s4做活动，htc one不做。
<gebjgd> piggybox 不要合约 每月27欧 2年买下
<piggybox> 三星就靠marketing
<Pudge> gebjgd: 2年合同一个月29.9欧，包欧洲无限电话和短信，5G流量，4G网络，199欧，htc one给你
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你乐意么
<gebjgd> Pudge 199欧呢
<Pudge> gebjgd: 所以，我说，贵啊
<gebjgd> Pudge 反正我也没法用
<Pudge> gebjgd: s4,别的都一样，199欧变成49欧
<gebjgd> Pudge 等价格下来再说
<piggybox> 我这边s4和one一样199，但s4是16g，one给32g空间
<Pudge> piggybox: 这2手机内存多大啊，没找着地方有说
<Pudge> 2g？
<gebjgd> Pudge 全是2g s4的相机好
<gebjgd> Pudge htc的外壳好  音箱好
<Pudge> gebjgd: 那魔音到底是啥玩意
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还有，看网上买的人说，htc one拍出来效果更好点，而且支持99连拍，s4颜色偏暗
<gebjgd> Pudge 对  实际效果htc好 但是像素低  不过像素高确实是优势
<gebjgd> Pudge 魔音耳机  一个估计 99欧
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 如果htc one的像素也是1200就好了
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 太贵了，这年头几个人天天带耳机啊，耳朵疼啊
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 绝对无敌的手机了
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 白给你一个好耳机 何乐而不为
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 我对这没啥感觉，常年不照相的人。。都是借朋友的专业相机装逼用
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 不是白给啊，合同里面明确说了，不包含耳机。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 不是吧
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 我看看德国的
<mugebjgd> @头条新闻：昆明被指禁售白色T恤衫打字复印也要实名登记。继买口罩实名制后，又有网民爆料，称昆明还禁售白色T恤，打字复印也要实名。当地曾发文：“从事广告、印刷、打字复印、口罩销售等经营者保证不参与印刷、制作、发布、销售与炼油项目、‘南博会’有关的、有负面影响的材料。 
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 前些日子还送的
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 果然 也不送了
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 我看了，有个豪华版，也送，299欧。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge, ......
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 还不如直接买个呢
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 一口价600欧
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 太贵，不考虑了。。而且看网上说，现在手机音频播放功能都差不多，区别就在耳机，
<Pudge> s4配个魔音耳机一样的效果吧
<mugebjgd> Pudge, htc one是不需要耳机 音响效果就很好  而且是全金属机壳
<Pudge> 就这样公放？那不成大街上那些低素质的小阿人了
<mugebjgd> @作家崔成浩：「口罩实名制」是人心所向、大势所趋。近来，在中国西南某地，很多人大热天戴个口罩装模作样地散步，样子十分可疑。这些人遮住口鼻，就是对中国好空气的恶意涂黑！就是对美帝“不能自由呼吸”言论的暗中奉承。所以，不但口罩要实名，墨镜、假发也应该实名。
<mugebjgd> Pudge, 不是大街上  是在家里
<notme1> alvin_rxg 看看这个
<notme1> http://code.bulix.org/37qu31-83633
<^k^> notme1 ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<notme1> 额，我想通了，如果分别表决，只需解决(Bb)[Cc]两个法律之间的冲突，两者通过都没问题。
<notme1> 并案只是一次，不并案两次，和解决两者的冲突就行。
<^k^>  05:00
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-28
<notme1> knownbad 额，我想通了，确实是我想太多
<notme1> knownbad 如果俩议案就算分别表决也没问题，因之前就会审议会否与已有的法律相抵触，如果没有，后一个就算通过，也算是前一个的补充。
<notme1> 不会造成两个相矛盾，如果有冲突，在辩论时也会解决，不管解不解决，最后通过了，也是最后一个为准，作为前面那个的修正。
<notme1> 并案只是相似的合并在一起，不用讨论两次
<notme1> 不用分两次讨论
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么在win7下用wubi安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442730 怎么在win7xia用wubi安装 没有在windows中安装的那个选项了呢 怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeromeli — 2013-05-28 6:54
<notme1> knownbad 还没贱身完么？睡觉了？
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你不是睡觉吗？
<knownbad> 还是别醒吧，醒后的世界烦恼多。
<notme1> 醒了，只是告诉你一声，我想明白了，是不需要想那么多。:)
<notme1> :)
<knownbad> 你这不是又想多了吗?   多此一举。
<notme1> 额。兜了一圈，想过去，又想回来了
<knownbad> 难道说了个半天是白说的？
<notme1> 额。庸人自忧之吧
<knownbad> 你想明白是正常的。
<notme1> 我是庸人
<knownbad> 想不明白倒奇了。
<notme1> 额，不说了，我也该躺回
<notme1> 额
<notme1> 回=>会
<notme1> knownbad 我得关机不挂着了，别把这192内存的机器也逼爆电容了。 886
<knownbad> 去你的。
<notme1> 额
<fivesheep> yo knownbad 
<fivesheep> 放假都搞啥了
<^k^> 新 作为资深 Linux 的老鸟们，你们养成了哪些习惯呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442732 如题， 做个调查，自我娱乐下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2013-05-28 9:10
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu Server局域网配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442733 我安装了一台服务器，配置了外网IP并将局域网IP设置为192.168.100.1；现在我要新安装一台服务器，不需要外网IP，但是要和前一台服务器组成局域网，IP设置为192.168.100.2。两台服务器并没有放在一起直连，请问有哪位
<^k^> 大侠知道该怎么配置吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 locoyou — 2013-05-28 9:4 …
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/0527/14/8VSTUGA90001124J.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 专家解读中国梦区别于美国梦七大特征_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/originals/b7/6c/e1/b76ce1844c9231082dfa23899379d52e.jpg
<microcai> 真 TMD 胡扯
<onlylove> 今天没人来啊……我看视频转码插件去……昨晚上公会会长脑袋不知道被谁拍了，要做游戏视频
<onlylove> 顺便求推荐个鼠标，罗技的左键又自动双击了，不到一年啊
<piggybox> onlylove: 现在鼠标这个问题都有
<leemeng0x61> 其实这文章的意思就是说鼓励大家，成就民族，牺牲小我。从另一个角度来说，忽视个人成功。
<onlylove> piggybox: 是罗技都有吧，我同学的金河田啊，多彩啊，什么的都好几年了，用的比我凶的多，还没坏
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 看毛线，看评论
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 砖家的话敢听么
<piggybox> onlylove: 罗技的问题可能是多一些，你要不去试试微软的？
<onlylove> piggybox: 我不迷信了，我要个用的住的
<onlylove> piggybox: 哪怕是地摊货
<leemeng0x61> onlylove: 评论里面各种水军。自己分析反而好点
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 水军咋了，看那些评论很有意思啊
<microcai> leemeng0x61: 有的不是水军, 是反语. 
<leemeng0x61> onlylove: 水军盲目，这一点理解不到？
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 自己分析只会让你对这个国家失望，看评论多欢乐
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 盲目么……有些事，比你我看的清楚的多
<leemeng0x61> onlylove: Oops
<onlylove> 优酷连广告都卡是毛线情况
<onlylove> 【执行力差的五大原因】1、员工不知道干什么。2、不知道怎么干。3、干起来不顺畅。4、不知道干好了有什么好处。5、知道干不好没什么坏处。【解决执行差难题的五大方法】1、目标明确。2、方法可行。3、流程合理。4、激励到位。5、考核有效。 
<Chaos`Eternal> 空话
<jiero> iMadper: 厮。你的小鸡送出去了吗？
<Oooops> 额，今天人都死绝了。
<archl> Oooops: 都飞到天上去补天了。
 * archl 摸摸 Oooops 
<Oooops> archl: http://img.hb.aicdn.com/6fb9d6ad921676e6d304e7cd16af36752ea13bda2feb8-ZiNymY_fw580
<KDr2> ...
<seek0515> 小弟今天特地来向各位大哥 请教泡妞秘籍
<roylez_> seek0515: 欲练神功....
<iMadper> roylez_: +1
<iMadper> jie
<roylez_> Oooops: 假奶有毛看头
<iMadper> Oooops: 神, 按照你说的, 小臂跟大臂一样粗了... 求锻炼肱二头肌的方法. 
<Oooops> roylez_: ssh回家，看那边的msg
<Oooops> 一样粗..
<roylez_> Oooops: 我在家里啊
<Oooops> 平拉哑铃就是。
<iMadper> Oooops: 平拉?
<Oooops> roylez_: nnnd ssh到公司看msg
<roylez_> Oooops: 毛消息
<roylez_> Oooops: 我吃午饭去了
<Oooops> 2侧，手伸直。 iMadper
<iMadper> Oooops: 哦, 那我会了... 效果好慢...
<seek0515> 你们都说的啥？ 说好的泡妞秘籍呢？
<huntxu> iMadper: 小臂怎麽練的
<onlylove> iMadper: 小臂和上臂一样粗……竹竿么
<iMadper> huntxu: 按照 ee的方法弄得...
<huntxu> iMadper: ...那是啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 就是, 用哑铃, 坐着, 手平放在腿上, 用手腕来抬哑铃...
<iMadper> seek0515: 别逗了, 这里90%都是光棍, 剩下的都有孩子了. 你来这里求秘籍?!
<seek0515> 好吧我错了 
<onlylove> seek0515: 自己去搜pua，懒得管那些事情
<onlylove> seek0515: 小心不小心惹了谁直接拿op把你踢了
<seek0515> 我肿么了？
<iMadper> 我已经想t了
<seek0515> 好吧  我错了 
<onlylove> 哦……这……
<onlylove> 连续戴四次帽子……
<seek0515> 肚子饿了 吃饭去 
<seek0515> 表示食堂的饭真难吃
<onlylove> 求个耐用不会自动双击的鼠标
<stardiviner_> onlylove: 貌似我的鼠标有时候也会自己自动双击，难道是bug？
<onlylove> stardiviner_: 不是bug，里面的微动坏了
<stardiviner_> 为啥是有时候会自动双击，而不是总是自动双击？我有点好奇
<stardiviner_> onlylove: 是鼠标质量不行？可是我用鼠标用的很少啊，我是键盘党啊。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner_: 就这样的，没有为啥，你鼠标罗技的吧
<onlylove> stardiviner_: 还是双飞燕
<stardiviner_> 太坑爹了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu 10.04.2编译驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442738 家有一台老本本，奔三的处理器256M的内存，想安装个轻量级的系统做上网本用用。安装了Xubuntu 10.04.2，感觉还不错，但是我的本本上没有网卡，所以买了USB的无线网卡WN725N，下载了linux驱动源码，编译时发现Xubuntu 10
<^k^> .04.2没有内核源码，内核版本为2.26.32-28 generic。下载了ubuntu的内核源码 …
<stardiviner_> onlylove: 罗技的
<palomino|working> 罗技的1年之后变双击很普遍..
<stardiviner_> 貌似我见过的鼠标都是罗技的。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner_: 那就别问了，我昨天决定，以后不买罗技的了
<stardiviner_> palomino|working: 。。。。这么可怕。。。
<stardiviner_> onlylove: 啥个牌子的比较好一点？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我原来的ls120用了接近三年没问题
<palomino|working> 问题在于吧，以前罗技每年都出新款 stardiviner_ 
<palomino|working> 所以我每年跟着换影响不大
<palomino|working> 这回憋了3年= =
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在的M125一年不到就挂了
<stardiviner_> palomino|working: 你还每年换啊。。。我都不会去换的，除非真的彻底报废了。毕竟俺是键盘党，用鼠标实在太少。
<palomino|working> 出新的自然要跟进。。
<stardiviner_> palomino|working: 我的也快1年半了把
<palomino|working> 这回等了3年出了个马甲- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一年花一百多不值得
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我买的都600以上。。
<stardiviner_> palomino|working: 好厉害，我要心疼死了
 * stardiviner_ 煮饭去。肚子饿了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你那600的都一年就坏，让这些一百多的怎么过
<huntxu> palomino|working: 一天兩塊錢的破馬叔
<stardiviner_> onlylove: +1
<palomino|working> 600也没比100的用更好的微动- -
<palomino|working> 罗技太不厚道
<onlylove> 不行……我得研究找个别的牌子……什么欧姆龙微动，一边去
<onlylove> 国产微动抗用多了
<onlylove> 以前的破鼠标，都比罗技耐用
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 没错
<palomino|working> 我以前的双飞雁
<palomino|working> 用了好多年都没事
<onlylove> palomino|working: 老实说，双飞燕也会双击
<palomino|working> 只用过1只 onlylove 
<palomino|working> 差不多得有3年才开始有双击
<palomino|working> 罗技的妥妥1年。。
<knownbad> 国内有没电脑配件的网店？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，那我知道是啥了，我同学有一只用了五年还没坏的ps2的
<onlylove> knownbad: 京东啥的
<palomino|working> 对，是ps2的，很久以前的了 onlylove 
<knownbad> 啥东京？
<onlylove> 咋办啊……e-blue的和多彩的？
<onlylove> 你妹，京东和东京是一个东西么
<Oooops> palomino|working: http://img.hb.aicdn.com/6fb9d6ad921676e6d304e7cd16af36752ea13bda2feb8-ZiNymY_fw580
<onlylove> www.jd.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！ (@ jd.com)
<palomino|working> O_O Oooops 
<palomino|working> nice...
<knownbad> onlylove: 谢了。
<palomino|working> 京东比较贵哦
<Oooops> palomino|working: 也买一件？ lol
<palomino|working> g700s卖829
<onlylove> Oooops: 啥东西啊，403
<palomino|working> taobao上大约700
<Oooops> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 京东售后好，说换就换
<palomino|working> 嗯 onlylove 
<onlylove> Oooops: 你给破马发的那地址
<palomino|working> 要不是冲着这点我。。
<Oooops> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/259262
<onlylove> Oooops: 神打算买？
<Oooops> onlylove: 推荐你来一件
<onlylove> 唉……鼠标啊鼠标
<palomino|working> g700s吧 onlylove 
<onlylove> 原来的ls120右键不灵了，现在的m125左键双击
<onlylove> palomino|working: 让罗技去死
<palomino|working> lol
<Oooops> 2个没趣的家伙。
<Oooops> 睡觉去
<onlylove> 我还是比较喜欢哪个ls120的
<onlylove> Oooops: 什么时间去睡觉，这不吃饭时间么
<archl> 罗技不是3年保修么
<archl> palomino|working: 破马破马
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 从未用过保修
<archl> onlylove: 买那个触摸板哈
<archl> palomino|working: 。为啥不用呐。
<palomino|working> 因为每年买新的。。
<archl> palomino|working: 我曾经把耳机踩坏了，然后叫了罗技保修。然后送回崭新的
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 这。。
<archl> palomino|working: 送给穷人啊。
<archl> palomino|working: 你一年换一次鼠标么。。。
<archl> 厉害啊
<archl> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐。
<palomino|working> 确切的说是罗技出次新品我换一次..
<archl> palomino|working: 哦。
<archl> palomino|working: 我都用最低价的
<archl> 不论什么都是。
<palomino|working> ...
<archl> palomino|working: 只要达到要求的功能就用最低价的
<archl> palomino|working: 有见过纯白色的记事本么。没商标的
<palomino|working> 没。。
<archl> lainme: 还在围观。
<lainme> archl: 恩
<archl> lainme: 知道有 纯白色封面的记事本 卖么？
<lainme> archl: 有吧。记得见过
<archl> palomino|working: 哦，马儿发明个办法，把A4打印纸变成记事本。
<palomino|working> 好办
<palomino|working> 订书器
<archl> lainme: 。实体店？
<archl> palomino|working: 哦。哪里有订书器？
<lainme> archl: 恩。文具店里见过
<palomino|working> 公司有 archl 
<archl> lainme: 呃，那有希望了 
<archl> palomino|working CyrusYzGTt  lainme  Oooops  iMadper  早上我意识到可以这样用哈 http://imagebin.org/259263
<archl> 过几天就磨没了。
<archl> 然后再写。
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 额怎么扯到我了。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你可爱
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 现在不悲了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 滚一边去，寡人下午还要去上班，睡觉
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> 。。。白色封面  一口价  ￥118.00
<archl> 。。。
<crise> 有人清楚rex 如何su root么
<archl> 靠，我这本才 $1。。。
<archl> 。
<knownbad> onlylove: 东京网不便宜啊。
<knownbad> 找了个新蛋网便宜些。
<iMadper> archl: 其实没看懂...
<archl> iMadper: 哦。就是我自己画在本子上的黄色底
<archl> 画在封面上
<iMadper> archl: 哦哦, 刚看出来是你自己画的...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> roylez: 小乐乐
<roylez> archl: 我拿到帽子就ban了你
<archl> roylez: 。。。
 * archl 那么遭人狠。。。
<archl> nyfair: 不睡？
<archl> 。。。
 * archl 摸摸roylez。。
<onlylove> 这什么节奏
<archl> onlylove: 画画，来，什么都忘记把
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • linux下apache php 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442739 我是linux windows双系统 我在linux中用zend往windows卷(media)中写php html 然后复制到/var/wew中 浏览 php 空白 html 403 用zend往/var/www中写php html 复制到windows中(wamp/www)，在windows用wamp浏览正常 php内容phpinfo() 排除程序错误 麻烦各位大
<^k^> 神帮小弟看看是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Adrian_ICE — 2013-05-28 …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 拿蚊子攻击 roylez 
<qinxij> ggarlic: haha.
 * roylez 看见 Dr. Zoidburg 在和 palomino|working 接吻
<palomino|working> ......
<ggarlic> qinxij: what's wrong?
<palomino|working> Dr. Zoidburg是啥
<zer_0o> hi
<roylez> palomino|working: https://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&q=dr zoidburg
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: dr - Google Search
<^k^> zer_0o:点点点.  13:31 
<zer_0o> git好用么
<roylez> palomino|working: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoidberg
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Zoidberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ikk-> zer_0o: 不然用什么
<zer_0o> bitbucket好蛋疼
<zer_0o> 怎么被封了呢
<zer_0o> 你们用bitbucket吗
<imtxc> 请教你们键盘油最严重的是哪个键？
<void1> git好不好用啊
<nyfair> 用，但是已经转github了，虽说bitbucket现在也支持git
<roylez> imtxc: j
<void1> git超不好用
<nyfair> mercurial死活不支持python3，而我有洁癖讨厌python2
<imtxc> 我的 a 键已经滑得放不住手指了  何解？
<ikk-> imtxc: 键盘不贵，买个新的
<imtxc> ikk-: 就一个键油了 不至于买个新的
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ikk-> imtxc: 涂点胶水
 * archl 想要看到roylez身边的一切都被 mimic 取代了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 只爱兄弟
 * nyfair 开始全面放弃google，但是很多网站注册用的gmail邮箱怎么办啊
<archl> nyfair: 换邮箱哈
<zer_0o> google怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们非要逼着我改名是不
<archl> 这个世界没邮箱链接服务么
<imtxc> onlylove: 支持 iLove
<nyfair> archl: 换邮箱本身很简单啊，但是后续麻烦多
<imtxc> yunfan: 孕饭兄
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个被注册了，需要identify太麻烦
<archl> nyfair: 嗯。是的。所以有 openid
<imtxc> onlylove: iOL
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • thinkpan e435 a2 电池充不进电啊，求帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442742 11年就接触了UBUNTU，一直没好电脑装它，很遗憾。最近好不容易买了个新电脑，还是出厂自带UBUNTU.前几天刚装了13.10. 电脑热的可以烧鸡蛋，在论坛找资料求帮助，解决了显卡驱动问题。现在发现驱动装好后，
<nyfair> openid解决不了我的问题，我很多天朝网站的服务都是用gmail注册的，那些网站不允许改邮箱
<onlylove> imtxc: 搞得和惠普的服务器远程似的
<imtxc> ,,,,
<imtxc> nyfair: 顺便全面放弃那些不能改邮箱的服务
<archl> nyfair: 。那我说的破办法你肯定也不接受——抛弃那些王炸。
<archl> 网站
<yunfan> imtxc: 咋了
<imtxc> yunfan: momo
<yunfan> nyfair: 邮箱的好解决 哥要离开帝都 有许多用手机号码帮顶的账户才叫郁闷
<yunfan> 尤其是银行的
<yunfan> 银行又不给换 
<archl> yunfan: 。你要走了哈。
<yunfan> archl: 只是预计的
<imtxc> yunfan: 银行给换啊
<archl> yunfan: https://opensource.com/life/13/4/lulzbot-3d-printer
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: LulzBot 3D printer and forum | opensource.com
<imtxc> yunfan: 你要离开，银行的异地是让你更蛋疼的事情
<nyfair> imtxc: a站b站不可能放弃，帐号都能放淘宝卖钱
<imtxc> nyfair: 什么好站
<archl> nyfair: 那就卖了再买。
<archl> nyfair: lol
<archl> nyfair: 有什么这样绑定的东西。。。肯定是黄色的
<yunfan> imtxc: 对啊 
<yunfan> archl: 关键是多少钱
<nyfair> 哦对了，还有个e淑女，我那帐号都撵了2年了
<nyfair> 都是换不了邮箱的
<yunfan> archl: 黄色的绑定号码多半是临时的 故意要用那些好抛弃的
<yunfan> 什么 e熟女？
<nyfair> e淑女就是e绅士
<yunfan> 是援交的？
<nyfair> 自行度娘谷歌姐吧
<yunfan> 百度一下 全是外套广告
<nyfair> 你妹，度娘第一个不就是1
<roylez> nyfair: 黄金圣女就是会发财啊
<yunfan> e淑女上衣 2013新款大码女装日式雪纺衫 显瘦秋水伊人风 雪纺-时尚...
<yunfan> 商品名称:e淑女上衣 2013新款大码女装日式雪纺衫 显瘦秋水伊人风 雪纺 剩余时间: 开始时间:2013-04-09 22:03 结束时间:2013-04-23 22:00 保修:有保修...
<yunfan> nyfair: 这是我这里的第一条 
<archl> yunfan: e绅士
<archl> 讨厌。
<yunfan> e绅士倒是搜得到
<archl> nyfair: 那个还有帐号的，org以为都是随意的ne
<archl> roylez:  你也要学会发财啊，要会忽悠，至少能骗我。
<yunfan> 原来是个18+动漫的
<yunfan> 罗姐怎么跑了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34901
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 13岁女孩铐手游街，乡政府要求严查发帖污蔑
<zer_0o> 我自己在github搞了个项目，成功的几率有多少啊
<onlylove> 50
<onlylove> 恼了，决定要搬太阳宫去……
<dchxcrow> zer_0o: 什么 项目啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 现在大家上IRC，都用的什么端口哦？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442744 默认的6667怎么脸部上了，我下的Irssi irc.png 为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2013-05-28 14:03
<zer_0o> 一起做吗
<zer_0o> 一个sns系统
<dchxcrow> sns是什么。。。。。
<zer_0o> web sns
<zer_0o> 社交
<zer_0o> 关于游戏的
<dchxcrow> zer_0o: 哦，不错啊。
<dchxcrow> zer_0o: 是作游戏，还是利用别人的游戏
<dchxcrow> game sns
<zer_0o> 用不收费的游戏
<zer_0o> dota及类dota
<dchxcrow> 用的不是网页游戏么？
<zer_0o> 不用网页的
<zer_0o> 太乱
<qinxij> 各位前辈，请问用什么命令注册当前的nickname呢？
<zer_0o> help
<dchxcrow> zer_0o: 是用游戏来社交么？
<zer_0o> 关于游戏的社交啊
<qinxij> help
<zer_0o> \/help
<iMadper|Working> qinxij: /msg nickserv release YourNick
<zer_0o> 因为我们和隔壁宿舍dota玩疯了
<qinxij> iMadper|Working: thank you.
<iMadper|Working> qinxij: 下次这种问题可以自己搜索的. 
<zer_0o> 我看到关于dota的网站做的都不咋样
<iMadper|Working> qinxij: /msg nickserv help 会得到一个帮助.
<iMadper|Working> zer_0o: dota, 就去玩就好了, 要网站干嘛...
<zer_0o> 比如我有个同学知道好多dota野史，他怎么将给别人听呢
<zer_0o> 还有dota
<zer_0o> 教学的
<zer_0o> 路视频的
<zer_0o> 比赛的
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: ping
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 苦逼中.
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: ?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 好消息说, 坏消息跟别人说...
<zer_0o> dota2当年奖金好像很高的
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: ban list 解封了吧
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 劳资学了四年编程, 不是来这里写文档的. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: lol
<lispghost> .
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 苦逼青年
<zer_0o> iMadper|Working：写的啥文档
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你怎么全解了?
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 要给别人改过的机会嘛
<lispghost> 啥东东
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: tcms?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 别逗了, 之前有一个人, 一进来就说"河南人怒艹东北狗" 不停的各种粗口, 这你都给改过自新的机会?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 当时我没op, 拦都拦不住. 后来要了op才ban的.
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 这种人估计不会再来了吧
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 但愿.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 人要改過也不能不給啊
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 就不给!
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 問題是下次還是不是一樣而已
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 呃, 我做OP的时候policy是这样.. 下次还是听你的
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不不不, 你是老城管... 
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 听你的. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 咱被缴械了
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我今天写文档, 太tm不爽了...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 啥文档? tcms么?
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须喝茶看报呢?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不是, 是给组内各种测试工具写安装/使用说明.
<iMadper|Working> adam
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我都没用过那些神奇的东西...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 啧啧, 求share
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 还要写清楚怎么配置bkr, 还要写怎么用bkr命令...
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你要窃取商业机密?
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 求share kprobe, systemtap, ftrace的
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 我正要写篇这方面blog, 抄抄你的
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 哦, 这个呀, 太小众, 被我给掠过了.
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: chaowang不是搞这个的? 你找他...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: ... 那你啥工具... 不会是kdump吧
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不是, 一堆测试脚本...
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 写一下那些脚本怎么执行...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 那些个啊, 那真是没意思
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我都知道没意思呀...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 那就是tcms级别的文档
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 一怒之下給所有腳本寫了--help參數
<huntxu> 哼哼
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 还不如tcms呢. tcms都是有啥你就去填啥. 我这自己写.
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 我从git命令开始写的... 你觉得写了--help参数有用?
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 你去搞搞 kprobe, systemtap, ftrace 这些的文档还能学不少东西, 那些脚本的文档, 不过是把脚本语言翻译成英文
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: git...
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 要求: 假设看你文档的人没用过windows
<iMadper|Working> s/windows/linux/
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: k组当年写文档的都是用hhkb, 你这档次还差一点点
<adam8157> bl
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 除非沒上過學，不然git不需要這類型的文檔吧。。。
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 给我个hhkb, 我也去写文档!
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: sigh... 
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 跨过大公司, 懂?
<adam8157> huntxu: RH的底线快没了
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我不能乱说, 这个房间里rh人多.
<sjd_zeus> 好无聊呀，有妞陪偶聊会天嘛
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 有adam
<huntxu> adam8157: iMadper|Working 如果問那種臨時解決的問題是會隨口說的
<sjd_zeus> 那家伙是泰国回来的吧
<sjd_zeus> 不成
<huntxu> 其他問題自己看文檔去 =.=
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: huntxu http://www.030buy.com/asin/B000EXZ0VC  只要1300软妹币哦
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 萌购 - PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 墨 英語配列 静電容量無接点 USBキーボード Nキーロールオーバー UNIX配列 WINDOWS/MAC両対応 ブラック PD-KB400B
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 你把自己，煉成雌雄同體，就不愁寂寞了
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 等我能remote了
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我就一个需求, remote
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己買軸和板，再聯系家3D打印，按自己的手定制一個鍵盤
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: dream nice
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 键盘啥的, 我用我破hp笔记本的键盘都能接受.
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 在rh, remote永远都是个dream
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你看, 我就说这个房间混入太多 rh的人. 刚刚发现, caspar也在.
<adam8157> casparant: momo
<casparant> adam8157: da
<sjd_zeus> huntxu, 内功不够
<casparant> adam8157: 刚在这边把公司内网什么的弄好……折腾死了
<void1> 话说现在人是不是挺多的啊
<void1> 97了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 笨，說話前，把nat/redhat的都先踢了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: op白當了
<adam8157> casparant: 啧啧, 刚入职一周是玩儿的, 不着急
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 万一踢到级别比我高的怎么办? 直接来我cube来踢我了!
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 你就不會換個馬甲？
<MeaCulpa> RH还有cube...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: casparant 已经不在帝都了, 随便欺负他
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 或者買凶
<MeaCulpa> 不是大桶间啊
<MeaCulpa> 不错
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 比如 imtxc 這種廉價勞動力
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不算cube了, iMadper|Working 的位子很大的
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不好,  casparant 走之前还给了我好几块钱呢.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 不错
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 你这么便宜啊
<casparant> iMadper|Working: 还有一张食堂饭卡吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> RH on POWER的bootloader好烂...不只是RH做的还是18摸做的
<iMadper|Working> casparant: 2å¼ . 
 * MeaCulpa 喷
<iMadper|Working> casparant: 哦, 现在是3张了
<casparant> ……
<casparant> 现在工位好小啊……
<iMadper|Working> casparant: 因为还有chyang的卡, 也在我这里... 
 * MeaCulpa RH on POWER的bootloader好烂...不只是RH做的还是18摸做的, 和SMS的boot order没配合
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: Redhat有个统一的工具管理各个架构的loader, 不过我忘掉了
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 估计你们18摸做的...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 我估计也是
 * adam8157 把在RH学到的东西几乎全忘了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH教我的东西我到现在都没忘
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为不碰RH根本不需要那些
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: LOL
<huntxu> 這句才是重點
 * MeaCulpa 用RH会逼迫你google, 逼迫你好好学习Linux, 而换其它的，系统都帮你做了，毫无提高
 * MeaCulpa 尤其别用Gentoo, 尼玛回家洗澡的时间它升级就结束了，一点问题没有，啥都学不到
 * adam8157 afk
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa,  Gentoo....
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 我还是喜欢debian
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, RH的官方源啥鸟网络做的呀，比蜗牛还慢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 恩，Debian教我的也很多，不碰很好，一碰就烂
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 用得起rh的都是壕，網速怎麽可能是問題
<sjd_zeus> huntxu, ╮(╯▽╰)╭，我们的机房连RHN就是很慢很慢
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 我们公司搞域管理，就我逃过一劫:)
<sjd_zeus> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130521/000405.htm
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ t: 全球首个IBM Power System s Linux中心在京成立_财经_腾讯网
<sjd_zeus> 18M最近动作很大呀
<Chaos`Eternal> 用啥rh啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 果断centos
<yuxans> hi chaos @@
<cusion> 我之前安装了openjdk，后来改成了oracle-jdk，现在使用export修改JAVA_HOME环境变量，结果每过一段时间，它又自动改成了原来的openjdk的目录，怎么一回事？如何修改使它不变？
<Chaos`Eternal> hi yuxans 
<Chaos`Eternal> long long time no c...
<yuxans> chaos: 是啊
<Chaos`Eternal> how are you doing, beautiful baby?
<sjd_zeus> 我是直接ln -sf oracle-jdk到/usr/bin/java的
<lispghost> .
<cusion> sjd_zeus, 为什么环境变量改不过来呢？
<yuxans> chaos: 在北京一家小公司混吃混喝 =_=!
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<sjd_zeus> cusion, 你是update了系统吧
<cusion> sjd_zeus，恩，我经常没事就update一下
<Chaos`Eternal> 我还以为你去了米国呢
<sjd_zeus> cusion, 可能是update了 openjdk了呀
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 那新闻是文盲写的吗？ Power System都拼不对
<yuxans> 米国好遥远 @@
<Chaos`Eternal> 唉
<Chaos`Eternal> 他们都去米国了
<sjd_zeus> roylez, O(∩_∩)O~
<Chaos`Eternal> 教主啊，阿贵啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 我帮人才式微啊
<cusion> sjd_zeus，我已经remove掉了openjdk了啊
<cusion> 难道remove不干净？
<sjd_zeus> 你确定现在系统中没openjdk?
<sjd_zeus> openjdk可是好多软件的依赖哦
<sjd_zeus> update很可能再装回来
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 玩的过火之后………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442748 新手菜鸟（比如我：菜菜鸟）都经历过安装一个软件、应用或桌面不成功系统老是提示出问题………… 怎么办？ 重做系统？ 该怎么做？ 是完全删除安装时候新建的/、/hone、/var、/boot之类的再重新分区格式化完整安装？还
<cusion> sjd_zeus，不知道系统里面是不是有，不过运行whereis 和 which都查不到，另外，尽管现在的JAVA_HOME变量指定的还是openjdk，但是我运行java -version的结果是对的，就是我安装的oracle-jdk
 * nyfair 好奇刚才谁在说要github合作项目？
<jlzhang> 我之前在使用emacs-w3m的时候发现，在浏览某些网页的时候，按空格键下翻到页面底部时，再按一下空格键，w3m会自动帮我跳转到下一页。
<jlzhang> 这个功能很神奇，请问哪里能哪里能设置？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 在同一个模块中，为什么有的类可以用，有的就不行了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442749 到第四个类就无法引用了，而且第三个类的self居然也没法用了。谢谢！ class Person: def setName(self,name): self.name = name def getName(self): return self.name def greet(self): print "Hello.World!I'm %s." % se
<^k^> lf.name class Secretive: def __inaccessible(self): print "But you can't see me.." def a …
<jlzhang> 我想达到的效果是原来支持的英文Prev和Next变成中文的上一页和下一页。
<jlzhang> Google出来的结果不甚理想
<adam8157> Oooops: huntxu http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2013/05/28/the-next-version-of-opera-available-now
<huntxu> adam8157: 無出linux，哥定了opera desktop blog的rss
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<archl> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐
<archl> huntxu: 你那是什麼語？
<archl> adam8157: 阿當。
<huntxu> archl: 閩南語法 LOL
<huntxu> archl: 無出linux版本，我們那是這麽說的
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 在？
<archl> huntxu: 習慣不同，我熟悉的無——是特定用法的不的替代。
 * adam8157 没有台球羽毛球不幸福啊!!!
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 你买了啥礼物，赶紧告诉我，我直接抄
<huntxu> archl: 我們那是表否定
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你丫要干嘛?
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你也ntr?
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 不要问，借一步说话 给我个链接
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你不说, 还想让我说?!
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 天真. 
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: .. 就ntr了怎么地
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: imtxc 要抢你的 bluezd!
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 看吧，没带来高级玩意不要来这里，躺枪了吧这下
<sjd_zeus> i7+ssd就是爽呀
<archl> sjd_zeus: 玩遊戲5秒就裝載結束了？
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 来个链接哦亲
<sjd_zeus> archl, 编译很快
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我送花, 电话联系的那边的花店...
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你也送广州?
<sjd_zeus> 现在不知道玩什么好了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 不是广州，也不在帝都
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 那你得换个不同的花店. 
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 花店怎么付款？
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 英文报纸包花
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: alipay
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我去 这么洋气
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 赶紧的 链接
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 链接个屁, 那个是广州的!
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 送花, 要本地花店!
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你个渣渣
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 你从taobao搜的店么
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 关键字
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 不是呀, 我找一个学妹给我的电话
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我擦
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 关键字: 学妹
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 跪安吧
<adam8157> 你们勾起了我的回忆
<Pudge> iMadper|Working: 求学妹电话
<iMadper|Working> Pudge: 不给. 
<imtxc> 我擦
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你跟bluezd的回忆?
<imtxc> 怎么能这样
<jlzhang> 请问之前在使用emacs-w3m的时候发现，在浏览某些网页的时候，按空格键下翻到页面底部时，再按一下空格键，w3m会自动帮我跳转到下一页。
<iMadper|Working> <iMadper|Working> adam8157: imtxc 要抢你的 bluezd!      <adam8157> 你们勾起了我的回忆
<jlzhang> 应该设置哪个参数？
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 我是说送花的事儿
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: sigh... ntr好辛苦...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 是个体力活儿
<nyfair|shell> iMadper|Working: 我也要ntr别人
<iMadper|Working> nyfair|shell: 你抢人家汉子?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 体力, 脑力... 还累心...
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 尤其是看见人家在weibo上面晒一起看电影之类的...
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 找本地FKC外卖送儿童套装能alipay么
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我没买过开封菜, 你自己试试看呗
<Pudge> iMadper|Working: F**K Chicken?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442755 三星N148-N208那就是说UBUNTU12.04LTS 密码忘了,怎么才能重置呀,求帮助,很急呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdlywxd123 — 2013-05-28 15:34
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你要确定人家那天不跟别的汉子出去, 你再送kfc. 万一人家吃完了才回来. 你那个只能当垃圾了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 这个能确定，恩
<archl> iMadper|Working:  http://zero-k.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Artwork/music/Denny%20Schneidemesser/That%20Strange%20Noise.mp3
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: {长度=>2.65 MiB, "type"=>"application/octet-stream"}
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 这个你都确定了, 你还ntr个屁呀
<iMadper|Working> archl: 啥歌?
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 不来个ntr你丫能给我参考消息么
<archl> iMadper|Working: 名字就是啦
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你来ntr了, 我给你参考消息了?
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 滚粗 没良心的城管
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 抢adam的bluezd, 我还给你参考消息? 太对不起老城管了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 乃自从去了rh之后，打字速度好快。。。。。
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> iMadper|Working: 用啥輸入法的說？
 * imtxc 黑一下匿
<archl> imtxc: 暴飲暴食
<iMadper|Working> archl: fcitx
<archl> iMadper|Working: fcitx不是輸入法。
<iMadper|Working> archl: sunpinyin + cloudpinyin
<archl> iMadper|Working: 打屁股。。。
<iMadper|Working> archl: ...
 * adam8157 在等payslip
<nyfair|shell> iMadper|Working: ntr自然是抢妹子
<iMadper|Working> nyfair|shell: 你自己不就是妹子?
<archl> nyfair|shell: 你不是妹子才怪
<adam8157> nyfair|shell: 妹子
<archl> roylez_ 你怎麼還不搶 nyfair|shell 
 * iMadper|Working 再去看一遍 <Love Actually>
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 追妹子, 看 ^^ 就够了. ntr都行. 
 * archl 又回想起玩遊戲的時代。。。
<archl> 連玩24小時。。。
 * iMadper|Working 碰到乱改需求的老板... 怎么破? adam8157 
<archl> iMadper|Working: 口才
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 改
<archl> iMadper|Working: 改變他的需求
<nyfair|shell> iMadper|Working: 要钱
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: .............................................................................................
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你丫真良民...
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 一点儿也不城管...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 我又不用写文档...
<archl> iMadper|Working: 你錯了，他是老闆，下面有幫手
<iMadper|Working> archl: T_T
<archl> iMadper|Working: lol
<archl> iMadper|Working: :(
<nyfair|shell> adam8157: 南非佬压榨你们？
<adam8157> nyfair|shell: 木有
<nyfair|shell> adam8157: 哦，看错人了
<archl> adam8157: 話說。哪邊更輕鬆
<adam8157> archl: 对我来说, both
<archl> adam8157: 哦。那就明白了。
<abinez> 刚才在门口的沼泽地发现一群黑色的小水鸟在觅食
<abinez> 安逸
<abinez> 替它们感到庆幸
<nyfair|shell> ln怎么链接只读文件？我不需要写入功能啊
<archl> abinez: 吃吧。吃吧。
<archl> abinez: 吧他們吃了
<sjd_zeus> 你们谁打LOL
<sjd_zeus> 你们谁打LOL or HON
<abinez> archl: 吃啥
<abinez> 那都是小鸟
<nyfair|shell> 我打
<abinez> 毛还没长齐呢
<abinez> 还不会飞
<nyfair|shell> 谁要玩lol?
<abinez> 吃它们干嘛
<abinez> 见它们安逸的在水草里面觅食
<abinez> 乐着呢
<sjd_zeus> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-linuxdesktop/?cmp=dwskl&cpb=dw&ct=dwcon&cr=cn_CCID_cs&ccy=cn
<sjd_zeus> 这烂文谁写的呀
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ t: 在 Windows 世界中使用 Linux
<nyfair|shell> The VirtualBox shared folder filesystem doesn't allow symlinks, unfortunately.
<nyfair|shell> WTF
<palomino|working> ：D
<nyfair|shell> 我猜是这里的某个18摸前任员工写的
 * adam8157 sigh 这个货
<lucky2> 有人知道怎么给sd卡分ext分区吗？
<sjd_zeus> 标题党，刚看到标题我还以为会写类似cygwin啥的
<abinez> lucky2: 用磁盘工具
<iMadper|Working> lucky2: mkfs.ext2 
<lucky2> ubuntu自带的那个吗？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 自带的就可以
<Oooops> adam8157: 你本本的右侧键盘是啥样子的，照相看看
<lucky2> 等会回去用电脑试试
<abinez> Oooops: 你是ee？
<adam8157> Oooops: 搜索Thinkpad X230 键盘
<Oooops> sjd_zeus: 用什么本本？
<archl> adam8157: 太小太小
<sjd_zeus> Oooops, Lenovo U410-ISE
 * archl 想要17寸的
<Oooops> adam8157: 右侧特写。
<archl> 17寸SSD
<adam8157> Oooops: 搜搜 有的是啊...
<Oooops> sjd_zeus: 额。键盘适合
<Oooops> adam8157: 。。
<abinez> 走进百思买，你会意识到一个“丑陋”的现实：PC一点都不漂亮。
<abinez> archl: 太大了
<abinez> 17
<Oooops> sjd_zeus: 多少钱买的？
<abinez> 要14.1的比较合适
<abinez> 14.1的屏幕放入13.3的机型模具是最完美的
<sjd_zeus> Oooops, 6.7k
<lucky2> imadper你说的是Windows下的那个软件吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • iptable规则？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442758 # # rules.before # # Rules that should be run before the ufw command line added rules. Custom # rules should be added to one of these chains: # ufw-before-input # ufw-before-output # ufw-before-forward # # Don't delete these required lines, otherwise there will be errors *filter :ufw-before-input - [0:0] :
<^k^> ufw-before-output - [0:0] :ufw-before-forward - [0:0] :ufw-not-local - [0:0] # End requir …
<iMadper|Working> lucky2: linux下的命令. mkfs
<Oooops> 这么贵啊。1366的啊。还停产了/ sjd_zeus
<lucky2> 哦，
<sjd_zeus> Oooops, 还可以吧
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: sh772
<abinez> Oooops: 1366是极品带鱼屏
<abinez> 经典带鱼
<Oooops> sjd_zeus: 老停产的，不好嘛
<Oooops> 1366必须不要。
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 打死都不要买1366
<sjd_zeus> Oooops, 现在更新换代快，啥产品不停产呀
<Oooops> iMadper|Working: 啥。
<abinez> 手机的屏幕都是1080P了
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 你不要1366的? 
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 你笔记本啥分辨率?
<abinez> 娘的，笔记本还是那个带鱼屏
<Oooops> 扯了一下午，反正没适合的1920的
<sjd_zeus> 1366*768够用了
<Oooops> 为啥叫带鱼？ abinez
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 1920的买不起的..
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 我的是16：10的屏幕
<Oooops> sjd_zeus: 大大的不够呢
<sjd_zeus> 你要那么高的分辨率干嘛
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 还不是一样渣的分辨率? 
<Oooops> iMadper|Working: 找来。
<abinez> Oooops: 你去看带鱼是啥样子的
<Oooops> abinez: 联想不上
<abinez> 那个1366就是象带鱼一样狭窄
<sjd_zeus> Oooops, 那你去买google出的那个本本去，貌似比macbook的屏都要好
<Oooops> 菜刀倒是比率适合
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 你这是要抬杠呀, ee神. 
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40&id=16067451701&spm=2014.12675146.80.a201b2362426
<^k^> iMadper|Working ... ⇪ 美国代购 Sony/索尼 SVZ13115FCB SVZ13117FCX SVZ13116GXX 4核心-淘宝网
<abinez> Oooops: 原来是渣神
<abinez> 渣神
<abinez> LOL
<Oooops> iMadper|Working: 你看我的帖子。
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 1.18kg, 4核i7标准电压. ssd*2, 读取1g/s
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 啥帖子?
<Oooops> abinez: 。。你才带鱼，你家带鱼那么宽
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 我不上论坛的... 
<abinez> 极品带鱼啊
<sjd_zeus> 这个sony的本也太贵了，配置还不高
<abinez> Oooops: 我都说了是极品带鱼
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 还要怎么高? 说, 哪里配置不高了. 
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 说出来. 
<Oooops> iMadper|Working: 可这价格，还不如mbp了
<abinez> 极品带鱼就是那么寛滴
<sjd_zeus> 这个价格完全可以买I7 8G 256SSD的了
<abinez> Oooops: 嗯，都是鸡肋
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 我这个不是吗?!
<abinez> 买个RMBP
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: mbp没意思. 
<sjd_zeus> 你这个是i5 4g的吧
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 这个1.18kg, mbp可以?
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: I7-3612QM
<sjd_zeus> 还集成显卡
<abinez> 戴尔的XPS 13也很不错
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 有独立显卡的, 一概不考虑
<Oooops> 才不在乎这重量呢
<abinez> 在高价领域，苹果公司的设计地位依然难以撼动。MacBook Air 2008年发布时，几乎凭借一己之力彻底改变了笔记本的设计。虽然起价高达1000美元，但它至今仍然非常热销
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵高端的可没apple啥东西
<sjd_zeus> apple没超过3w的本
 * iMadper|Working 苹果成高价领域了, 黑的漂亮!
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 這裏誰寫scheme =.=
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 你说的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: \q呀
<huntxu> \q: .
<abinez> 没超过3w那是你没选配高端配置
<freeflying> huntxu, 买了啥路由器
<huntxu> \q: 求解釋器建議
<huntxu> freeflying: tl-wr1041n
<Oooops> iMadper|Working: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=442548&start=15
<^k^> Oooops ⇪ ti: 本本的基本要求 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> huntxu: 黑啊。不能買tp-link啊。
<huntxu> freeflying: 星期天救回來了，亂碼串口盲打，網上找了幾個地址
<Oooops> adam8157: 
<huntxu> freeflying: 這兩天在看基本操作
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: cmuscheme
<freeflying> huntxu, 模块搞上去了啊
<archl> huntxu: 前幾天網絡不能用了，打電話給電信沒法解決，然後發現升級了tp-link固件就能用了。
 * adam8157 妈的, 事儿真多, 问一堆没有营养的P事儿
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 小心你老板马甲在这里
<adam8157> freeflying: 我真是受不了罗嗦的人
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 说的是别的team的人
<huntxu> archl: 我不用來上網
<adam8157> 真特么啰嗦, 磨叽
<freeflying> huntxu, http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Refurbished-NETGEAR-WNDR3400-Wireless-N/dp/B0085WN7YQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369727916&sr=1-1&keywords=refurbished+router
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Factory Refurbished NETGEAR WNDR3400 N600 Wireless-N Dual Band Router: Electronics
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个不错
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<abinez> adam8157: 咋了
<huntxu> freeflying: 還沒啊，刷了網站上提供的那個，自己編譯的都kernel panic了
<archl> freeflying: 什麼時候中國也能賣  Factory Refurbished 
<abinez> archl: tp-link咋黑了
<huntxu> freeflying: cn站上有麽
<abinez> 正用呢
<freeflying> huntxu, 不知道，我打算搞个这个
<huntxu> freeflying: 搜了一下，299...
<huntxu> 貴好多
<sjd_zeus> 这钱还是买x1好
<freeflying> huntxu, cn卖299就不值得美国搞了
<archl> abinez:剛說了哈 前幾天網絡不能用了，打電話給電信沒法解決，然後發現升級了tp-link固件就能用了。 HTTP不行不是。
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 这个叫啥黑啊
<abinez> 唉
<huntxu> freeflying: 也是 http://www.amazon.cn/NETGEAR-网件-WNDR3400-十年双频普及版无线宽带路由器/dp/B008M41TZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369729590&sr=8-1&keywords=WNDR3400
<abinez> 不算黑好不好
<archl> abinez: 。之前正常用的。
<abinez> 哪个产品没点毛病啊
<abinez> 正常
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 不知道这个是v几的
<abinez> archl: 照你的说法，全世界都是乌鸦了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 谁敢保证他们的产品没有任何问题
<abinez> 富士康加入Firefox OS阵营，下周将发布搭载Firefox OS的设备
<abinez> 火狐开始要火了
<abinez> 代工帝国加入支持火狐的阵营
<abinez> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/img/201305/28115045_bHbA.jpg
<huntxu> freeflying: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wndr3400 貌似還沒很完善，可是內容比我的那個頁面的內容還多。。。
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Netgear WNDR3400 - OpenWrt Wiki
<freeflying> huntxu, 你的那个flash和ram分别多大的啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 小，4, 32
<abinez> 2012年晚些时候，一家名为“Intelligent Smart Phones Concepts”(以下简称“ISPC”)的疑似空壳公司，向苹果公司提起了一项涉及金额高达300万美元的专利侵权诉讼。诉讼称，苹果公司侵犯了 ISPC所持有的美专利号为“7373182”的无线专利技术。颇为荒唐的是，这项专利只是描述了如何将耳机插入手机，除此之外，它并未作出其他描述。
<huntxu> freeflying: 我覺得你至少應該買Buffalo那些32m flash的才符合你的身份
<abinez> 专利描述：耳机插入手机都能申请专利
<abinez> 那。。。。。。也可以申请专利了
<abinez> 比如吃饭
<abinez> 把饭吃进肚子里
<abinez> 也给申请专利算了
<adam8157> huntxu: racket
<sjd_zeus> 太阳都被申请了专利呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> huntxu: scheme ide
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗷
<huntxu> adam8157: Total Download Size:    53.63 MiB
<huntxu> Total Installed Size:   333.52 MiB
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽大啊 =.=
<Oooops> abinez: 当然啦，估计插入的感觉不同。
<adam8157> huntxu: 用就是了
<abinez> 国内有个。。把U盘安装linux系统给申请专利了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 那个人在大力推广U盘linux系统
<abinez> LOL
<onlylove> 有人评论苍老师应该把造人动作申请专利
<adam8157> huntxu: gui是drracket
<abinez> http://cache.baiducontent.com/c?m=9d78d513d9d437aa4f9e9e697c14c012694381132ba7a3020ed38449e3735a32506793bb25211007d1c27d610aa44e48adb0687d6d4566f58cc9fb57c0fed76d38885067325ad71b498f4ab8cb31749c7f8d0ebaf042bbefed3894a5d3d6d4504e9c0e4026deadd80c1714bd35b64b6f&p=9a769a46d5d203e9109fc4710910cd&newp=882a91438f904eac5bb18e265f7abb231615d70e38d0d14c&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%D7%A8%C0%FB%BA%C5%3A201210534995&qid=&p1=1
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: cmuscheme 多好...
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: 一种使用U盘安装Linux系统的方法以及一种U盘专利说明书下载-中国应用技术网 
<abinez> http://www.aptchina.com/faming/8593796/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 一种使用U盘安装Linux系统的方法以及一种U盘-专利查询下载-中国应用技术网 
<abinez> 申请（专利权）人：创新科存储技术有限公司;创新科软件技术（深圳）有限公司
<abinez> 发明（设计）人：阳运生
<abinez> 申请人：创新科存储技术有限公司;创新科软件技术（深圳）有限公司 
<abinez> 连这样都可以申请专利
<abinez> 以后用U盘安装系统都是侵权行为了
<Oooops> 笨。这容易的。专利审查员一看，好高级哦。赶紧批了
<abinez> 娘的，我去申请吃饭的行为
<Oooops> 审查员都是一帮学生妹子
<abinez> 以后谁吃饭都要获得授权才能吃饭
<abinez> 睡觉也要申请专利
<Oooops> 以后不准你屙屎
<abinez> 造人也要申请专利
<Oooops> 你吃多点
<abinez> 吃喝拉撒都给申请专利了
<gebjgd> abinez, 那你就是god了
<abinez> 换个gaoji的名目申请
<gebjgd> abinez, 所有人都需要你的批准才能吃喝拉撒
<freeflying> huntxu, flash至少要大于4M
<abinez> 名字要悬乎一点
<adam8157> monson: 最近工作可好?
<iMadper|Working> wiki的语法就是一陀shit!
<Oooops> adam8157: http://www.91feizhuliu.com/uploads/allimg/081223/0218480.jpg
<freeflying> iMadper|Working, RH也用的moin?
<huntxu> freeflying: 我的木有 =.=
<adam8157> Oooops: 这谁?
<Oooops> adam8157: 让你当教练的。好不
<iMadper|Working> freeflying: 我不知道呀.. 不知道moin是啥...
<adam8157> Oooops: 这打黑球的, 是需要教练
<Oooops> adam8157: 动心了吧
<iMadper|Working> 我这天天琢磨着ntr的都动心了!!! Oooops 可惜我不会台球!
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<Oooops> 这么笨呢。台球都不会啊。
<iMadper|Working> Oooops: 不会. 没玩过
<Oooops> 乐乐也不会。
<yunfan> 你太肉
<sjd_zeus> 一般编译下kernel3.10需要多久呀
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 脑瘫人还有希望不
<roylez_> iMadper|Working: 帽子
<iMadper|Working> roylez_: 找 freeflying 要. 我不敢给...
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0528/144217_dqzY_583625.jpg
<onlylove> iMadper|Working: 桌球，我原来上班的一个地方俗称捣蛋
<sjd_zeus> kernel3.10谁在用呀
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵，我家楼下一个台球厅就叫捣蛋基地
<tryit> sjd_zeus, 我这儿编译内核三五分钟，用的3.9.3
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的_找死
<sjd_zeus> 我，我下了个3.10,还没编译完呢，差不多4分钟了
<feiyin> 编译ubuntu的内核？ 
<freeflying> roylez_, 啥帽子
<roylez_> freeflying: 踢人的帽子
<sjd_zeus> 3.10现在稳定不？
<freeflying> sjd_zeus, 发布了？
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<sjd_zeus> rc3,26号发布的
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 你怎么老有帽子
<adam8157> freeflying: 帝都送结婚红包是什么行情
<sjd_zeus> 这玩意看关系吧
<sjd_zeus> 当然是越多越好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 200èµ·
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 比较好的朋友呢?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃竟然旅游去了。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 看情况
<sjd_zeus> adam8157, 你可以加个0
<iMadper|Working> ofan: adam给我的
 * gfrog_away 反正参加婚礼只交200, 无论关系多好。
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 看关系. 
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 一个让你不觉得寒酸, 也不觉得心疼的数字就行. 
<huntxu> adam8157: 想著那錢始終要回來的就行
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我朋友少, 一只手数的过来, 以我现在没工作的情况来看, 我给朋友500, 其他的的200-300吧..
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到１３。０４后，音乐播放器Ｒhythmbox出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442773 升级到１３。０４后，音乐播放器Ｒhythmbox出问题了 每次只放一首歌，放完就停了，不会自己跳到另一首了 怪事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlz6330108 — 2013-05-28 17:06
<abinez> adam8157: 红包呢
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我ntr成功了之后, 你是不是也得给个红包呀?
<yunfan> adam8157: 2k也送过 0.15k也送过
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的原则是一般婚礼不参加
 * yunfan 脑瘫人为何也要红包？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不是很喜欢这种事情
 * yunfan 女友结婚了 新郎不是我? cc adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: 扯啥呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我也不去参加婚礼。原因更ws：我结过婚了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 一首印度歌曲 莫紧张
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 学习了. 您是我的偶像. 
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: ....
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 真心话!
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，我drivers全选了，啥时候能编译完事呀
 * iMadper|Working 向 gfrog_away 叩首
<liemehoc> gnome3里有没有选项把窗口标题栏去掉的啊
<liemehoc> 怎么会有这种设计
<liuhangbin> 有
<liuhangbin> 我就去掉了，然后心情好多了
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 没有台球羽毛球不幸福啊!!! cc monson 
<liuhangbin> liemehoc: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-maximized-windows.html
<^k^> liuhangbin ⇪ ti: How To Remove Maximized Windows Titlebar In GNOME Shell ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 刚刚回来～
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 不幸福啊
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 你过来打呗
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 可以么 0_0
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 必须啊，谁敢说不让
<liemehoc> 我丢    这么麻烦。。。。。
<liuhangbin> liemehoc: 挺简单啊，改个xml文件就ok啊
<liemehoc> liuhangbin: 完全不顾忌end user的感受啊
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 你们哪次非工作时间打记得叫我, 这种时候我不好意思去
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 来台球吧. 好久没有嘲笑你了. 
<liuhangbin> liemehoc: 确实听恶心的，我这里还经常假死，现在直接用awesome了
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 好的
<liemehoc> liuhangbin: 算了我还是dwm吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯，你可以来台球。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这样我就有可以鄙视的人了，lol
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 周末没事可以来，monson每周末都在办公室看书……
<liemehoc> 真不知道gnome3的团队怎么想的
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 那不能去, 违反门禁policy
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 从来没管过这个……不带陌生人来就行了呗
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 其实不好啦, 那个台子也烂 LOL
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 台子烂是主要愿意吧……
<liuhangbin> 原因
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 最近每周游泳1000m, 可惜还是不会踩水
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 这么厉害啊，赶紧学学踩水，弄个深水证
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 北大泳池, 每周末一次 20趟
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 厉害
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 现在还每天俯卧撑呢？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 室内 恒温 干净 热水淋浴. 30羊每次
<archl> ee不在了。 http://item.jd.com/829366.html
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 每天啊
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 【戴尔Ins15TR-3628】戴尔（DELL） Ins15TR-3628 15英寸笔记本 （i5-3230M 6G 750G D刻 HD7730M 2G独显 蓝牙 背光键盘WIN7）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 20趟 是20个单趟...
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 不是不停
<archl> adam8157: 每次30羊
<adam8157> archl: 三十软妹币
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 唉，能坚持就是好啊，我去了几次健身房，就没坚持下来，总觉得去一次瘦一次
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 胸肌又大了很多, 肚子虽然很多肉, 但是不用动就能看到四块腹肌, 动一动六块
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 嘿嘿
<liuhangbin> adam8157: ...可以吸引妹子去了
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 你办的哪儿的gym?
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 北大健身房可以单次付费
<gebjgd> liemehoc, 直接lxde xfce4就是了
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 我家附加有个
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 一年多少钱
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 不过我用的我哥的，他那个是记次， 1500 ， 100次
<abinez> gebjgd: 刚才谁t我啊
<adam8157> liuhangbin: o
<abinez> 怎么给断线了
<gebjgd> abinez, 不知道  我刚才又没在家
<abinez> gebjgd: 你去哪里逛了？
<abinez> 刚才
<gebjgd> abinez, 你很闲
<abinez> gebjgd: 等开吃
<abinez> 今天没人煮饭
<abinez> 等老板给我送饭
<abinez> LOL
<onlylove> 老板给送饭……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 分享一下：如何在Ubuntu 13.04(双显卡)的笔记本上安装ATI驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442774 看到很多筒靴还没成功，我把我实践过（Thinkpad E420, 6630m显卡 + Intel集显）的方法贴一下： 预备工作 ： 首先，你要确定你的是笔记本，并且是A卡的，不然就别搀和了。 去ATI官网下
<abinez> onlylove: 那是必须的
<abinez> 不给送饭，今晚就不用开工了
<onlylove> abinez: 把你开掉继续找人干
<abinez> 开个鸟
<abinez> 敢开我
<abinez> 给他个老鼠胆子
<abinez> 也不敢
<onlylove> abinez: 你是老板他是老板
<abinez> 他是老板又怎样
<abinez> 照样不鸟他
<abinez> 工厂多得是
<onlylove> 功高盖主会咋样我不知道
<abinez> 嗯
<onlylove> 今年找不到工作的毕业生一堆
<abinez> 剥皮生吞
<abinez> 那是毕业生的问题
<abinez> 不是老板的问题
<onlylove> 老板没问题？呵呵
<abinez> 老板，你想啊，老子肚子在唱空城计的时候，有心情给你开工么？
<abinez> 先填饱肚皮，开工的事再说
<abinez> LOL
<maplebeats> hello 
<maplebeats> 大家好
<maplebeats> 我是新来的
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  18:04 
<adam8157> maplebeats: 装
<maplebeats> adam8157: 欺负人？
<adam8157> maplebeats: ?
<maplebeats> 我上线就把蛋蛋吓走了？
<maplebeats> 真荣幸
<abinez> maplebeats: 来个饭团
<maplebeats> abinez: 不卖
<abinez> 卖吧
<abinez> 卖当老
<abinez> LOL
<maplebeats> abinez: 来个年轻的美女我就卖 
<abinez> 嗯，女精神病人
<abinez> 要么
<abinez> http://v.qq.com/cover/s/sd5mflhtqoelzdz.html?vid=f0012pe6t49
<maplebeats> 滚粗
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 陕西多名老人猥亵女精神病人 百人围观无一制止 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<abinez> maplebeats: 额
<abinez> maplebeats: 这个呢
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/sports/pics/hv1/167/69/1336/86891162.jpg
<maplebeats> 噗
<maplebeats> 没意思
<maplebeats> 我去吃饭了
<abinez> img1.gtimg.com/6/665/66548/6654899_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 12.04 如何翻墙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442778 本人对翻墙不太了解，想问一下各位在Ubuntu下是如何实现翻墙。有教程更好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjq933 — 2013-05-28 18:34
<abinez> gebjgd: 看滑雪比赛了没？
<gebjgd> abinez, 从来不看
<abinez> gebjgd: 你白去德国了
<abinez> 虚度年华啊。烧年
<gebjgd> abinez, 扯蛋
<abinez> http://zt-hzrb.hangzhou.com.cn/system/2013/01/18/012288266.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 高清：福布斯女友阴阳头（组图）-福布斯女友-杭报在线-新闻
<abinez> gebjgd: LOL
<abinez> http://zt-hzrb.hangzhou.com.cn/system/2013/05/28/012451542.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 杭州姑娘儿快递两条蛇西安快递员吓得进医院--杭报在线-新闻
<gebjgd> abinez, 你天天很清闲
<gebjgd> abinez, 比我这个休假的人还清闲
<abinez> gebjgd: 你休假还没完啊
<gebjgd> abinez, 没
<abinez> 干嘛不等过春节再休假呢
<gebjgd> abinez, 春节 ？
<abinez> 这样就可以回来过年了
<abinez> 嗯
<gebjgd> abinez, 有病 谁没事过春节啊
<abinez> 别说你忘记了春节是个啥节日
<gebjgd> abinez, 从来不过春节
<gebjgd> abinez, 从来不过
<abinez> 。。。小时候呢
<abinez> 小时候也不过
<abinez> ？？？
<gebjgd> abinez, 小时候有过春节么
<abinez> 咋没
<gebjgd> abinez, 每年的春节不是在寒假作业中度过的
<gebjgd> abinez, 傻逼中国教育
<abinez> gebjgd: 从来不做什么寒假作业和暑假作业
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> abinez, 所以你一生在内地啊
 * gebjgd 午饭
<abinez> 那些是用来烧饭的时候用的引火
<abinez> gebjgd: 等你老了，你肯定会想着，那时候怎么想回来看看呢
<abinez> http://pic-hzrb.hangzhou.com.cn/0/11/32/67/11326760_552775.gif
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • thinkpad双显卡 充不进电 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442780 一直显示电池64％，停靠不动，请问有什么方法？ 显卡ATI，装了官方驱动，现在只剩电池充不进电没解决 之前发了问题没注意放错版块 统计信息: 发表于 由 kf0124 — 2013-05-28 19:37
<jiero> cherrot: 菜虫。还在云南？
<Seanduan> 2=2
<cherrot> jiero, 对呀～
<jiero> cherrot: 。突然想起如果兔子碰到菜里有虫子会一起吃掉吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 不晓得。。
<jiero> cherrot: google 不到哈
<cherrot> jiero, 没养过～
<jiero> cherrot: http://world.time.com/2012/12/14/how-rabbits-can-save-the-world-it-aint-pretty/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ How Rabbits Can Save the World (It Ain’t Pretty) | TIME.com
<cherrot> jiero, 我看了好多天的动漫～
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> cherrot: 你有空了？
<ubunbo> 1
<jiero> ubunbo 小孩
<jiero> ubunbo 你应该努力的去寻找造更多小孩的机会。
<ubunbo> jiero, 30了,你才小孩吧
<ubunbo> jiero, 有老婆
<jiero> 没孩子？
<ubunbo> jiero, 不想要,经济条件不允许,水泥格子还没买呢
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • FVWM-Crystal 3.2.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442782 FVWM-Crystal 3.2.0 发布，桌面的图标管理器支持任意文件管理器和自定义命令、XDG 用户目录和分区，引入 Ken's 的图片图标，两种适合宽屏的新风格，其他方面的改进和 bug 修复。 FVWM作为一种虚拟桌面的代表，宗旨为以最小的内存换
<jiero> ubunbo: 。
<abinez> gebjgd: 在么
<RGJDB> 好冷清
<ubunbo> 比tw频道好些
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 水泥格子不值得买
<ubunbo> gebjgd, 那咋办呢,现在自己又不能去拿地盖房
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 租房
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 先生孩子是真的
<RGJDB> 在讨论买房么？
<gebjgd> RGJDB, 讨论人生
<ubunbo> gebjgd, 再议吧..明年年中先买房子
<RGJDB> 大话题啊 大家继续
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 在天朝买房子不是好主意
<jiero> 买房子会贬值，全世界都是吧。
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 终生不买才是对的
<jiero> gebjgd: 很多人很在意孩子去啥学校哈
<ubunbo> gebjgd, 但是租房子也不靠谱啊
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 为什么不靠谱
<jiero> ubunbo: 买了房子有其他要担心的
<jiero> gebjgd: 中国的中介很烂
<ubunbo> jiero, 恩,我知道的,很多朋友都买了,里面的七七八八的事情也听了不老少了
<jiero> gebjgd: 睡了？
<RGJDB> ubunbo：经济压力不大就买吧。早买早享受。
<ubunbo> RGJDB, 恩,一个月一千多的月供没啥压力,少出去玩两次就有了
<ubunbo> RGJDB, 在家和老婆俩人你玩玩我我玩玩你也挺好的么不是,哈哈
<RGJDB> ubunbo：关键不买容易没老婆。。。
<ubunbo> RGJDB, 这个不担心....
<ubunbo> RGJDB, 这样的女人不要也罢
<abinez> ubunbo: 谁跟你睡大街啊
<abinez> 没房子的话
<ubunbo> abinez, 先租啊
<abinez> 至少要个房子
<abinez> 好吧，租的也可以
<abinez> 话说，租金也是很高的说
<abinez> 每年都涨价
<RGJDB> 不如买一个
<abinez> RGJDB: 其实，我也不想买神马房子
<abinez> 要自己建造一座差不多
<abinez> 有花园，
<abinez> 泳池
<abinez> 车库
<abinez> 露台
<RGJDB> abinez:这事主要是你说了不算。。。
<RGJDB> 还有呢？
<RGJDB> 哈哈
<abinez> RGJDB: 还有沙发
<abinez> 木地板
<jiero> abinez: 自己建造树房子，被拆
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinez> jiero: 你傻的
<abinez> 我们农村都是自己建造房子
<abinez> 不然，谁帮你建造啊
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
 * jiero 很二代。。。
<RGJDB> 有宅基地的另算。那是另一码事
<roylez> RGJDB: 宅基地......好牛的名词 宅...基....
<abinez> RGJDB: 都是在田里建的
<jiero> roylez: 建个吧。
<abinez> 神马宅基地
<RGJDB> 宅基地是农村的农户或个人用作住宅基地而占有的
<abinez> 都是浮云
<roylez> RGJDB: 宅男搞基地
<RGJDB> 利用的集体所有土地
<jiero> roylez: 明明是很容易吸引人去旅游的法子，就是想到的不多哈。
<RGJDB> 插楼抽飞哦
<roylez> jiero: 你总是能够想到好点子
<abinez> jiero: 你怎么不用archl
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<abinez> roylez 你怎么用两个号？
<roylez> abinez: 还有一个在公司
<abinez> 哪个是你真身？哪个是你元神？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<abinez> 公司的电脑没关机？
<roylez> abinez: 显然不关机啊
<roylez> abinez: 放公司的电脑关机怎么可以
<abinez> roylez 太不环保了
<abinez> 浪费电嘛
<roylez> abinez: 开一次机烦死了
<abinez> 渣渣
<roylez> abinez: 浪费的是米国资本家的电
<abinez> 那肯定是老古董
<roylez> abinez: 5年前的配置
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 该换了
<abinez> 6个月换一次
<roylez> abinez: 哦，6年
<roylez> abinez: 公司已经没用买台式机的plan了
<abinez> 你看软件是6个月升级一次版本
<roylez> abinez: 你说换，公司就拿去砸掉，然后你就没的用了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> BOY 
<abinez> 叫你拿自己设备去上班
<abinez> roylez 明显用台式舒服
<roylez> abinez: 公司有笔记本
<abinez> 大屏啊
<roylez> abinez: 笔记本5年换一次
<roylez> abinez: nnnnd
<roylez> abinez: 渣滓stinkpad
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 下次改RMBP了
<vose> o
<abinez> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Daily.
<abinez> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/steam-linux-console-gets-detailed-at-ces
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Steam-Powered Mini-PC Gets Detailed At CES | OMG! Ubuntu!
<ubunbo> https://privatepaste.com/c6f8d861a2
<ubunbo> 我wine一运行程序就出这些东西,这是啥情况???
<roylez> ubunbo: 你找到wine的bug了，加油提wine的bug，可以移民
<abinez> 据悉，法国现有300万男女同性恋者
<abinez> 3M基友
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130528/002029.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 法国爆发反同性恋大游行要求奥朗德辞职(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<ubunbo> roylez, 毛线.....
<roylez> abinez: 敢问法国人口多少...
<roylez> abinez: 法国新生儿5个里面就有4个是穆斯林，那些不是穆斯林的，还有300万基友
<lqi> 预计多久后，法兰西斯坦诞生？
<feiyin> 天 ，法国有这么多穆斯林 ？ 
<feiyin> 欧洲基督教不是盛行吗 ， 那些基督徒呢  
<lqi> 原来法国殖民地，北非过来的，不知道这么有规模了...
<lqi> 6，70年代开始，大发展，需要劳力，就引进了很多
<lqi> 基督教的自己生得太少了...
<roylez> feiyin: 二战法国人死太多了，中东那边难民多，于是引进了不少。结果现在法国人想立法禁止穆斯林女人穿长袍，立法不通过
<lqi> 整个欧洲都引进了不少，早晚的事情
<lqi> 美国么，老墨和南美的移民比例大一些，好像
<roylez> feiyin: 穆斯林人就不干活，在法国可了劲的生，反正有政府养着，白人一谈起来就咬牙切齿
<jiero> 法国人法国人也是会说，不做的典范。
<jiero> 法国，意大利哈。懒散的好吃的国家都和中国很像。
<roylez> jiero: 法国人没放假的时候很忙的
<jiero> roylez: 中国人也是哈。
<ubunbo> roylez, 我感觉我现在还没解放,也挺忙,光忙着活着了
<ubunbo> roylez, 还不如40年代,虽然不安全,但是有事可做
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • 发个opensuse64位可以用的pps，有图有真相！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442787 自己把deb转成rpm的，测试可以正常播放！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-05-28 21:32
<jiero>  cherrot  我还是不能搞懂怎么才能吸引人啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 这个问题好难。。
 * jiero 只懂得长话短说。
 * jiero 难以理解别人的主观看法
<jiero> roylez:  你怎么看我说话方式？
<roylez> ubunbo: 这个你说对了
<roylez> ubunbo: 50年代，我外婆回娘家，路边稻田里发现很大的一条鱼，“我回来再抓你”，结果20天后，她从娘家回来，在稻田里抓住一只8斤的鱼回了家
<jiero> 现在是能做的事情太多了。
<abinez> ROYLez 法国是浪漫国度
<abinez> 不干活是传统
<abinez> 活下来的都是贵族的后代
<abinez> 死的都是贫民
<tryit> gentoo下建立arm的交叉编译环境真是爽歪歪了……简单的emerge
<abinez> tryit: 帮帮忙
<tryit> abinez, ?
<abinez> 编译树莓派的软件
<abinez> xbmc
<abinez> tryit: 用交叉编译个xbmc
<abinez> roylez以前 稻田里鱼多哦
<tryit> abinez, 树莓派没接触过，不懂～
<abinez> 现在比挖金矿还难找到有鱼的稻田了
<abinez> tryit: 树莓派也是arm的啊
<abinez> armhf
<tryit> abinez, 噢，那应该可以
<abinez> v6的
<abinez> 渣神
<abinez> eexp: 渣神
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 来啦
<abinez> eexp: 你的定时器做好了没？
<roylez> eexp: 定时渣
<void1> eexp, 快做定时期，大家都等着呢
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 有谁能帮我用shell写个自动添加用户名和密码的脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442794 有谁能帮我用shell写个自动添加用户名和密码的脚本？ ＃! /bin/sh ........ mysql=`which mysql` username=$1 echo "Please enter the username" read username password=$2 echo "Please enter the password" read password # if this is a
<^k^> cPanel box, automatically login as root if [ -d "/usr/local/cpanel" ]; then echo "This is a cP …
<eexp> 去去，看电视要紧
<abinez> http://bbs.chinanews.com/web/tp/hd/2013/05-27/U463P44T105D142342F1621DT20130527144058.jpg
<abinez> 这是在干嘛
<jiero> eexp 神。。
<jiero> eexp看电视的神
<abinez> 会不会是他的儿子上来的哦
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> 去去。
<abinez> jiero: 你说少了两个字啊：应该是去去就来
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 去去。
<abinez> 。。。
<abinez> eexpress: 冒牌渣神
<eexpress> 真想要定时器？
<jiero> eexpress: 你做个。
<abinez> http://www.shumeipai.net/thread-18925-1-1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 树莓派装Xbian、无线网卡配置、看电影电视 终极菜鸟教程 - 求助&教程 - 树莓派论坛 - Powered by www.Shumeipai.net
<abinez> eexpress: 你是冒牌的吧
<abinez> 后面多了ress
<jiero> roylez: 老外是聪明。养兔子吃肉。
<abinez> jiero: 兔肉不能多吃
<eexpress> 等我想好开罗怎样处理 有闲心，3天写好
<abinez> 等你啥时候才有闲心啊
<abinez> 是不是要酝酿
<eexpress> 不确定啊
<jiero> abinez: 为啥？
<abinez> 兔肉综合症
<jiero> abinez: 好吧，是中国的中医教导的话。就用非中国种的兔肉取代。
<abinez> jiero: 这个理论实际上是从外国得来的
<jiero> abinez: 那么这种理论的正确性未知？
<abinez> 因为有人光是吃兔子肉，然后死掉了
<abinez> 兔子肉容易获取
<jiero> 有人光吃牛肉，然后死掉了
<abinez> 他们就光吃兔子肉了
<jiero> 有人光吃鱼肉，死掉了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> JIER
<abinez> jiero: 你可以自行放狗搜一下
<abinez> 为什么兔肉不能多吃
<abinez> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q39655060.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 什么是兔肉综合症？ - 已解决 - 搜搜问问
<abinez> jiero: 
<abinez> 看
<iMadper> eexpress: 真爱至上  电影, 挺好看的. 近期唯一看得电影
<tryit> abinez, 树莓派的定时器?
<abinez> tryit: 是电脑的定时器
<iMadper> eexpress: 不过是03年得了
<tryit> abinez, 干嘛用呢，这么着急
<abinez> 是eexpress要做的定时器 
<abinez> tryit: 就是问一下，不着急
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 噢
<tryit> abinez, 有啥用
<abinez> jiero: 烤兔肉
<jiero> abinez: 你确定其他都有
<abinez> tryit: 用来做闹钟啥的
<abinez> 提示
<jiero> abinez: 不会有人单独吃兔肉的。那个是用来替代鸡肉。。。
<abinez> 比如关机
<tryit> abinez, …………
<tryit> 没现成de ?
<abinez> jiero: 事实上是有
<abinez> 单独吃兔肉
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 特别是冷天的时候
<jiero> abinez: 只吃兔肉不吃别的，那种人死掉吧。。
<abinez> 在野外，白雪茫茫
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 也没得其他东西吃
<jiero> abinez: 你确定只吃鱼就能活么。
<abinez> 只抓的野兔就吃兔肉了
<abinez> 嗯，吃鱼肯定可以活
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 为什么？
<abinez> 鱼是容易消化吸收啊
<jiero> abinez: 。。。真的吗？
<abinez> 兔肉是要消耗人体的一些维生素和矿物质
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> 才能消化
<jiero> abinez: 鱼和兔相差那么大？
<abinez> 兔肉还会缺乏某些人体所需的微量元素
<jiero> abinez: 不论是吃什么，都会消耗。
<jiero> abinez: 不过就看补充量的问题了
<abinez> 吃兔肉没的补充
<abinez> 反而不断的流失
<abinez> 吃鱼肉还会有补充
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> jiero: 你看见牛吃盐么？
<jiero> abinez: 所以还是别分析食物了，各种东西都吃就好了。
<jiero> abinez: 首先，不同种类的兔子，不一样。
<jiero> abinez: 因为他们生存环境不一样，营养也不一样。
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • ubuntu软件中心无法打开，该死的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442796 更改了软件源，使用 sudo apt-get update 更新失败， 之后再也无法打开软件中心。 修改软件源为以前的源，重新安装软件中心。 Code: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center 发现有一大堆的警告和
<^k^> 错误 Code: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `mysql-client-core-5.5' miss …
<jiero> abinez: 就像亚洲人欧洲人，非洲人那样差别
<abinez> jiero: 牛喝池塘水就不用吃盐
<jiero> abinez: 。
<abinez> 牛要是光喝井水或者地下水，就需要吃盐
<abinez> 不然它们不喝水
<abinez> 你会不会觉得很奇怪
<jiero> abinez: 因为周围草料含盐太少
<abinez> 因为井水太清澈了，里面的矿物质盐分不够多
<abinez> 当牛喝池塘水，池塘水通常都是很浑浊的
<jiero> abinez: 睡吧睡吧。抱抱
 * jiero 摸摸 abinez ，你被赋予了睡觉的使命
<abinez> jiero: 今晚不能睡觉
<abinez> 要到天亮才能睡觉
<jiero> abinez: 完成你的使命吧。
<abinez> LO
<abinez> L
<abinez> http://www.shumeipai.net/forum.php
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 树莓派论坛_中国最火卡片式电脑Raspberry Pi交流论坛 - Powered by www.Shumeipai.net
<abinez> 在逛论坛
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 请教个问题
<abinez> http://www.shumeipai.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9535&reltid=12191&pre_thread_id=0&pre_pos=8&ext=
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 34 个使用 Raspberry Pi 的酷创意 - 资讯&评测 - 树莓派论坛 - Powered by www.Shumeipai.net
<abinez> 定时音乐播放器，每天上午准时开，下午准时关，音乐随机播放
<tryit> abinez, 写个脚本就能实现吧
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我写了个a.sh
<abinez> 然后，每天早上定时运行这个a.sh
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abinez> ^k^: 蛋疼
<^k^> abinez, 哦，你是一个诗人。  22:43 
<abinez> …
<abinez> ^k^: 诗人都会蛋疼么？
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> abinez, 这是我的根本目的。  22:44 
<abinez> ……
<abinez> ^k^: 你妹
<^k^> abinez, 这是一个事实。  22:45 
<abinez> ……
<abinez> http://www.shumeipai.net/thread-19043-1-1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ [翻译]树莓派配置文档config.txt说明 - 求助&教程 - 树莓派论坛 - Powered by www.Shumeipai.net
<abinez> jiero: momo
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> lain 如果还在看。。。我奶奶又去检查前门有没有上密码。。。
<abinez> jiero: 在和妹纸聊天？
<jiero> abinez: 。没
<jiero> abinez: 胖胖你还在耍宝？
<abinez> jiero: 刚才有人打电话来问我是不是撞人了
<abinez> 外面谣传
<mntcdrom> 妹纸是谁
<suiang> 有用uGet开启aria2插件的没，为什么我老是报错 连不上
<D3finition> Hi
<^k^> D3finition:点点点.  23:43 
<D3finition> ^k^: hi
<abinez> D3finition: momo
<^k^> D3finition:点点点.  23:45 
 * abinez 炒饭太干了，吃不完，好浪费
<chenhangwei> MD
<abinez> chenhangwei: 滚粗
<chenhangwei> ??
<chenhangwei> 矛盾啊
<abinez> 咋矛盾了
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 吃又咸又干的炒饭就是一种折磨
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 早
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 看滑雪比赛了没？
<abinez> http://www.homer.hk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Uying-Design-Breathing02.jpg
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 困了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, @Fenng：中纪委书记王岐山将会宣布，正部级以上职务的干部，如果有留学海外的子女的话，在完成学业一年之内必须要回国，如果不回国，父母的职位就会被调整。背景知识：王岐山没有子嗣。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你必须回国了
<gebjgd> @angristy：哎呀呀粗大事了接到家裡電話看來必須得回國了，只好把房子和車子賣了再把 Goldman Sucks 的offer 拒了...... #如何偽裝官二代
<vanishing> 擦。。一个多好的dock就这样不maintain了。。
<vanishing> awn
<gebjgd> vanishing, 从来不用dock
<gebjgd> vanishing, xubuntu的下边栏也能当dock用
<abinez> 1000000元贷款，年利率6.55 ，10年期
<abinez> 10年后总共需要还多少钱？
<abinez> 用利滚利的方式计算
<alvin_rxg> (1.0655)^10 * 100000000000000000
<alvin_rxg> cc abinez 
<gebjgd> abinez, 大学的经济学讲了的啊
<gebjgd> abinez, 你都还给学校了
<abinez> 还给老师了
<abinez> LOL
<alvin_rxg> 中学数学
<abinez> 当年没教够学费
<abinez> 1885968.95925
<alvin_rxg> ?!
<abinez> 十年要连本带利1885968.95925
<abinez> 老子的房子
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 艹，你是10年后一次性还钱啊？
<abinez> 差不多哦
<abinez> 分期也是这么多了
<alvin_rxg> 差很多吧
<vanishing> 差很多。。。
<alvin_rxg> 分期后的利息没那么多
<abinez> 不能贷款超过房价的70%
<gebjgd> abinez, 买什么房子
<gebjgd> abinez, 你太傻了
<gebjgd> abinez, 在不承认私有制的地方买房子
<abinez> gebjgd: 不买房，睡大街啊？
<gebjgd> abinez, 租
<abinez> 现在睡大街都要被赶哦
<abinez> 天桥下都有金字塔水泥锥
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> gebjgd: 租房其实就是帮房东还贷款
<alvin_rxg> 租房，假设一个月5000￥，一年60000,6万，10年60万
<gebjgd> abinez, 起码你能随时换放
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 租房不是这么算的
<abinez> 房租会涨价的
<alvin_rxg> 70å¹´ 420w
<abinez> 涨的比神马都快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 5000人民币的房子可就不小了
<gebjgd> abinez, 你买的房子多大
<abinez> 150平米
<alvin_rxg> 泡沫会来的，股市不景气，工资不涨，经济不好，很多人还不起钱了，银行坏账就多了，然后开始泡沫了
<abinez> 1538461
<vanishing> 150平米是多少尺？
<alvin_rxg> 现在能还钱是因为还有父母辈的钱，再过段时间就没钱了
<abinez> 唉
<vanishing> 1600å°º
<abinez> 150看起来窄窄的
<gebjgd> abinez, 帝都？
<abinez> no
<vanishing> 多伦多现在2500尺左右的话是90万左右
<gebjgd> htc one竟然不能插mirco sd卡
<abinez> van
<vanishing> iphone竟然什么都不能插。
<vanishing> abinez: 嗯？
<abinez> vanishing:跑到多伦多还要移民投资啊
<vanishing> abinez: 以前移民简单， 现在投资移民黑心的很
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> gebjgd: 你买房了没？
<vanishing> 唉。。用了这么多dock。。还是awn好使。。
<vanishing> 现在用不了了
<abinez> 再等等看房价会不会崩盘
<vanishing> 多伦多现在不担心崩盘。。。:P
<vanishing> 华人新移民才大气粗， 买房就和买白菜似的。。
<vanishing> 财×
<abinez> 那些神马豪宅都是乱讲
<gebjgd> vanishing, iphone所以是傻人买的
<abinez> 200平米都是窝居
<gebjgd> abinez, 我才不买房呢  还没找到好地方
<gebjgd> abinez, 你是有钱人   200平米是蜗居
<abinez> 我们老板的庭院都好几亩
<abinez> 还是农村好
<gebjgd> htc one看来只能在天朝买
<gebjgd> 天朝版本有microsd扩展
<abinez> 买砖块回来，自己弄围墙
<abinez> 圈地
<abinez> gebjgd: 快回来买吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 国内都是买的水货
<abinez> 你们却要买的行货
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 相反了
<gebjgd> abinez, 你傻吧   香港能买到行货版本
<abinez> gebjgd: 买N4吧
<gebjgd> abinez, 非fullhd
<abinez> google的亲儿子
<abinez> 升级快
<abinez> 等4.3出来就可以刷机了
<abinez> 买HTC ONE 等到脖子长。还没有ROM出来
<abinez> gebjgd: fullHD是用来看电影的
<abinez> 你难道买ONE用来看电影而已
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/05/28/raspberry-pi-camera-sky/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Raspberry Pi 相机模块乘着探空气球，一览地球景致
<abinez> http://www.daveakerman.com/?p=1154
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Raspberry Eye In The Sky | Dave Akerman
<knownbad> NotMe: 我想砍了你。
<knownbad> 你还没听懂我之前说的？
<knownbad> 《你这等于是问是否等有犯罪事实时才是违法？》
<knownbad> 可能犯罪能让法院审理吗？
<NotMe> ...之前你没说什么额，可能你掉线了才说的，我没看到额。
<knownbad> 别想多了。  这太花时间。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 议会不是法律专精，不需要考虑太多。  议会的职责是监督政府反映民意。  它立它的法案。  司法在其后监督，这是它的法律专精。
<NotMe> 这个明白，但我的游戏也附带一个司法，这咋办？
<NotMe> 我还得想司法那边呢，还是我游戏不管司法
<knownbad> 没有完美的体系，也没完美的游戏。  你这得想到何年何月去了。
<NotMe> 额，那我不想那边了。
<NotMe> 不想不行额，我这游戏有宪法的。 :)
<knownbad> 游戏里的司法不好搞。
<knownbad> 你自己设立宪法吧， 等以后再全民修宪。
<NotMe> 算了，还是不管那边了。 其实游戏的宪法只有保证在游戏中任何言论不会扣上颠覆国家政权，和言论自由俩而已。
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你还是多发几条值5毛的帖子吧
<gebjgd> NotMe, 那个来钱快
<knownbad> 现实里有法律专精但游戏里没。
<NotMe> 算了，我删掉宪法这边
<NotMe> 删除宪法相关的，是有点复杂。
<knownbad> 不行，还是得有宪法。  要不你的议会就不合法了。。。
<knownbad> 宪法就是游戏规则嘛。
<knownbad> 我晕。
<NotMe> 也对
<knownbad> 我操。
<knownbad> 很想砍死你。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还是和他结婚算了 
<NotMe> 对了，我想将游戏运行的预算，就是实现现实中得预算审核，但这不单是游戏，而是议会决定预算就按多少收费。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 救赎他
<knownbad> 恭请你去睡吧。
<knownbad> 不干。
<knownbad> 你去研究 simcity 吧。
<NotMe> 最后一问题，但有个问题，如果这游戏有贷款，这个预算能够包含还贷的内容么？还是只能讨论游戏维护，和人员工资？
<knownbad> 你在从早车轮。
<NotMe> 最后一个问题啦，这个现实没有的，只是想给个建议
<gebjgd> knownbad, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Resistenza-dei-fotografi-durante-servizi-fotografici-a-GNOCCHE-COLOSSALI/188559944557364?ref=tn_tnmn
<knownbad> 从造
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Resistenza dei fotografi durante servizi fotografici a GNOCCHE COLOSSALI | Facebook
<knownbad> gebjgd: 谁？
<NotMe> 只是想给我个建议，我的游戏运行的收费，想让议会去审议，是否在上面放还贷的钱是否合适？
<NotMe> 求个建议
<knownbad> 高级嫖客？
<knownbad> 真诚建议你去研究下 simcity 。
<NotMe> 虚拟城市？但是我做的是半虚拟半现实的游戏额
<NotMe> 议题是现实的，议会是虚拟的
<knownbad> 你得能建设个城市才能想到建国。
<knownbad> 虚拟的城市比你现时想的真实。
<NotMe> 国是现实的国，议会是虚拟的议会。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 你考虑的预算问题在 simcity 里有。
<NotMe> 但是议题来源咋办
<NotMe> 预算问题是真实的游戏的运营额。
<knownbad> 你得有收入才能支出。
<NotMe> 我是想像现实的政府一样收税。
<knownbad> 得忙去。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 那我自个想去
<fivesheep> yo 早啊
<knownbad> YoYo.
<knownbad> 转正没？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<^k^>  05:21
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不急， 再混混。美国的经验太短了。前后不够6个月
<knownbad> 没叫你急，只无聊问问。
<lxsameer> hi guys can some one please translate this line for me "linux内核中有时会出现误差调整，这时候设置的值可能有误差(4sec)，time_gap_second可以确保在60sec以内"
<vanishing> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HVjldqWx4w
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ Seven Lions - Days to Come ft. Fiora [Official Music Video] - YouTube
<vanishing> 挺好听
<lxsameer> vanishing: ping
<vanishing> lxsameer: yes?
<lxsameer> vanishing: sorry to bother you can you please translate a line of chinese for me ?
<vanishing> lxsameer: sure..o.o
<lxsameer> vanishing: thanks
<lxsameer> "linux内核中有时会出现误差调整，这时候设置的值可能有误差(4sec)，time_gap_second可以确保在60sec以内"
<tryit> 都挺早啊
<vanishing> lxsameer: i don't know where you saw that..but it seems google translated and then corrected..
<vanishing> can you show me the page ?
<^k^> vanishing, 不要玩机器人
<lxsameer> vanishing: its a comment on a kernel driver code, 
<lxsameer> vanishing: what does the comment try to say ?
<vanishing> basicly what its saying is
<vanishing> sometimes error adjustment occur in linux kernels, and the values set during that time frame can also have error(4 secs), time_gap_second can make sure the error is inside the 60 sec range, 
<vanishing> by error i mean "difference"
<vanishing> lxsameer: hope that makes sense
<lxsameer> vanishing: thanks man it was a huge help to me
<vanishing> lxsameer: no problem..but I think it can be better translated if I know the context
<lxsameer> vanishing: its a kernel driver 
<vanishing> lxsameer: i know, which one?
<lxsameer> vanishing: and your translation make sense completely
<vanishing> alright then..:D
<lxsameer> vanishing: its on a fork called linux-sunxi related to A10 and A13 SoC of allwinner company
<lxsameer> vanishing: thanks a lot man , ;) good night
<iMadper> .
<tryit> iMadper, 早啊
<iMadper> tryit: 早. 
<vanishing> o.o
<tryit> iMadper, 哈哈，我五点半就起来了……
<iMadper> tryit: ... 你这反人类的作息... 不会吵到老婆吗?
<tryit> iMadper, 不会
<tryit> iMadper, 今天开发板就到了
<iMadper> tryit: 呃... 你这么着急...
<iMadper> s/着急/兴奋/
<tryit> iMadper, 我在gentoo下已经设置好了交叉开发环境
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 好好玩吧. 我对开发板没啥兴趣...
<iMadper> tryit: 以前弄过ti的开发板.
<tryit> 恩，我主要是想学点硬件的东西，我对这些一窍不通
<iMadper> tryit: 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 直接从裸机调试开始，然后一个一个器件去试，回头开发驱动的话就容易多了
<iMadper> tryit: 你还是走驱动开发的路线哈?
<tryit> iMadper, 是啊，驱动开发不能没硬件啊，我为了学LDD和kernel才买的板子
<iMadper> tryit: 真舍得花钱~ 
<iMadper> tryit: 私聊.
<vanishing> 我擦。。据说国内有个婴儿被冲进下水道了
<vanishing> http://baobao.sohu.com/20130528/n377235827.shtml
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ 男婴被弃厕所下水道 头朝下卡2小时幸存(图)-搜狐母婴
<vanishing> 我草。。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-29
<abinez> ofan: 呕饭 早
<abinez> palomino|working: 破马早
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 无法移动光标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442849 + 移动到下一行开头 - 移动到上一行开头 现在，我的编辑文件中，只有一行，我需要将这个光标移到下一行的开头处，光标本来在第一行的中间， 我按下 + 键，没有任何反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-05-29 7:59
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> morning
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  08:31 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：kernel编译的时候出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442850 scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig warning: (SCSI_SRP) selects SCSI_TGT which has unmet direct dependencies (SCSI && EXPERIMENTAL) warning: (DRM) selects DMA_SHARED_BUFFER which has unmet direct dependencies (EXPERIMENTAL) warning: (PATA_QDI && PATA_WINBOND_VLB) selects P
<^k^> ATA_LEGACY which has unmet direct dependencies (ATA && ATA_SFF && (ISA || PCI) && EXPERIME …
<Huzoubache> 各位
<Huzoubache> 去系统集成商有前途没？我是学网络的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 新手请教只装WM不装DE的可行性及注意事项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442851 大家好, 我是一个新手....因为工作需要,想要在ubuntu server上做一个..东西... 说不太清楚,大概意思就是需要(一个图形界面)来打开一个窗口,这个窗口里的另一个软件是用户一直要呆的地方. 软件需要WM对gtk支持
<^k^> 较高,同时越小越好 我自己目前实现的是server+openbox,但是openbox的DE …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40909/motorola-2nd-layoffs
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 摩托罗拉中国第二波裁员进行中，将仅剩200员工 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
 * kingbo 早起没看到太阳，淋了一身雨....
<eleveni386> xfce4 的"应用程序菜单" 每次开机之后都需要一会世间 才能打开是怎么回事呢? 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：怎样在打开Rhythmbox时调用OSD Lyrics http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442853 呃，求助内容如题，我用的是UbuntuKylin 13.04系统。右上角音量那里可以直接调用自带的Rhythmbox播放器。我自己下载了一个OSD Lyrics，显示桌面歌词用的。如果打开OSD Lyrics的话，它会自动打开音乐播放器。不过
<^k^> ，我比较习惯在右上角直接打开音乐播放器听歌（方便嘛），请问各 …
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/779369.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【未来人类P57-680MS3D-39】未来人类(Terrans Force) P57 17.3英寸笔记本 (六核i7-3960X 32G 1.8TB SSD GTX680M 4G SLI Win8专业版)【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> 碉堡了……
<onlylove> 这机器……
<onlylove> 二十万……
<onlylove> 人都在干活么……
<Yuri-W> 都在上班
<williangliao> 有没有人用U盘装过64位的13.04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哪个关机命令会切断主板电源么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442856 如题，我用的公司的电脑，当主板通电的时候会自动启动。原来用windows的时候，关机后没有问题。最近换了ubuntu，麒麟13.04的系统。使用桌面上的关机按钮，也不会有什么问题。但是如果我自己输入命令关机的时
 * iMadper 在听 <遇见> -- 孙燕姿
<ofan> \q: 你的gsoc项目是哪个？
<imtxc> 最近国行kindle的传闻怎么这么猥琐。。。
 * sjd_zeus 郁闷呀。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * sjd_zeus 谁知道在kernel3.10下安装atheros ar9285的驱动呢
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 9285难道现在还不支持嘛?
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 我用3.2的内核支持，3.10貌似不成，官网下的驱动都不支持这个kernel
<archl>  sjd_zeus 难道不是默认在内核里？
<sjd_zeus> archl 内核里面没有
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: lsmod | grep -i ath
<iMadper> ...
 * archl 无聊的摸摸 iMadper 
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你搞什么，2.6的内核都有9285
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: lsmod | grep -i ath  有输出嘛?
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 3.10内核是你自己编译的? 你是不是关了啥选项?
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 稍等，我删掉了，重新编译下
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 恩, 这几年前的东西, 应该不会出现支持问题. 
<sjd_zeus> make menuconfig make make install就可以了吧
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问华硕笔记本X43S能安装ubuntu吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442858 不知哪位大神告知一二，或者哪位安装成功过的（非虚拟机安装）。多谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 nagami — 2013-05-29 10:17
<liemehoc> 买了个cubieboard玩    装了个archlinuxarm以后lsmod输出是空白？
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: make oldconfig
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, ok,我重新搞一下
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 就是, 拷贝你的旧的config文件过来. 一般zcat /proc/config.gz > .config  到你的kernel的目录里面. 然后make oldconfig
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: This will take the config file named .config and only ask the configuration questions which are not already answered in that file. This is most often used when upgrading to a more recent version of the kernel.
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 恩
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130529/008219.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 香港男生手机电池爆炸 500名港铁乘客紧急疏散_新闻_腾讯网
<imtxc> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> imtxc: y?
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我推荐个便宜又大牌的强光手电筒
<imtxc> iMadper: 路上被人用车灯闪得很生气
<iMadper> imtxc: 多少价位?
<imtxc> iMadper: 百元。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 这东西我很有研究的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ok
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 建立VPN服务器（我在网上CPOY的，自己试过可以，傻瓜教程） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442862 这是我在网上看到的VPN教程，我觉得很简单，几乎可以说只要复制粘帖都可以成功，我希望可以和大家分享 1. 执行如下命令安装，遇到提示输入 Y/n 时，输入 Y 回车即可： Code: apt-g
<^k^> et install pptpd 2、配置 pptpd 为了避免和本地网络冲突，我们创建VPN的I …
<iMadper> imtxc: 在写文档, 中午给你推荐
<imtxc> iMadper: 专门闪车里面人的那种
<imtxc> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<tryit> imtxc, 心态不好啊，哈哈
<iMadper> imtxc: 淘宝搜索 cree t6
<tryit> imtxc, 开车最怕强光，深有体会
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个灯头儿很赞的. 然后就看谁家的可以调节聚光, 以及, 谁家用的电池电压高. 
<imtxc> tryit: 关键我走路上对面来的车就给我闪
<imtxc> tryit: 有人特坏，拿灯晃我 我要报复
<tryit> imtxc, 哈哈
<imtxc> iMadper: ok
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你。。。
<imtxc> tryit: 你买了什么开发板？
<archl> imtxc: 晃你是要你开溜的意思。。。
<tryit> imtxc, tiny 6410
<archl> imtxc: 变换灯光。
<onlylove> tryit: 我想试试激光笔，因为我楼下总是有人高声响喇叭
<iMadper> onlylove: 没用. 等到了冬天, 泼水. 
<archl> imtxc: 你难道想要听鸣笛么。。。
<onlylove> tryit: 正好手里有一只r800
<iMadper> onlylove: 激光笔, 人家不看你就行了. 
<imtxc> archl: .... tryit 我在倒鸭子上走 不当他道啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 是不是各种跳舞的那种?
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<tryit> imtxc, iMadper, 蛋疼的宅急送，我的包裹今早7就到了，居然出门忘了给我带……
<onlylove> iMadper: 泼水更不现实，我在15楼。泼水只能泼到人行道，根本到不了机动车道
<imtxc> tryit: 6410的板子现在多少钱
<archl> imtxc: 到鸭子？
<iMadper> onlylove: 汽车呀? 那没戏.
<iMadper> onlylove: 给自己玻璃弄隔音才是正解
<tryit> imtxc, 590
<archl> onlylove: 做弩弓。
<tryit> imtxc, 我买的时候另外购买了jlink、SD卡
<archl> onlylove: 发射黏头的东西
<imtxc> tryit: 自己去取吧
<tryit> imtxc, 太远了，下午3点左右能送过来
<iMadper> archl: 国内不让自制弓的
<iMadper> archl: 之前发过通知, 如果有, 要自行上交.... 囧rz
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种应该是手电筒用的，难道我的需求是激光的？
<tryit> imtxc, 我在用 gentoo 自动交叉编译，gentoo 真是吊爆了
<archl> iMadper: 拿5根橡皮筋，加上几个东西就成立
<iMadper> imtxc: 激光, 功率都很小的. 而且, 真心没法瞄准
<imtxc> tryit: 没板子 你交叉编译了干嘛
<tryit> imtxc, 下午就到了
<imtxc> iMadper: 也对 瞄准是个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且, 你要知道, 你买的是激光笔, 不是激光炮. 功率很小的
<imtxc> ...... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 淘宝上各种激光笔, 能点着火柴的, 一百来块.
<tratree> 大家中午好
<iMadper> imtxc: 能点着治的, 贵一些
<imtxc> iMadper: 算了 我还是手电筒得了 
<iMadper> s/治/纸/
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前见过一个能点着纸的手电, 太贵了, 上k了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那太大功率的 发热什么的也是问题吧
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 我用allyesconfig也可以吧
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: .... .... 没用过, 看名字好暴力
<iMadper> imtxc: 电池都是问题. 
<archl> iMadper: 。。。那是暗杀工具把。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在淘宝没有l91卖了. 
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, make allyesconfig
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, make allyesconfig 所有选项都是Y的
<iMadper> archl: 要是做成可见光谱之外的频率, 用来暗杀最好了. (你都看不见, 就死了)
<imtxc> 26650差不多了吧
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, make allyesconfig 所有选项都是Y的，这样应该不会漏选驱动了，估计文件会大点
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 是呀, 我知道. 不过, 我觉得, 太暴力了吧...
<archl> iMadper: 等你出名的时候，就有可能被那种东西解决掉了
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 一个内核，allyes也大不了哪里去吧
<allenwtl> 请问一下 在win7 安装ubuntu之后  重启电脑  首先进入 ubuntu页面 选择了win7loader之后 才能进入win7  
<allenwtl> 这个 怎么做  
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: Don't use it unless you are a masochist.
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 省事呀
<iMadper> allenwtl: 首先, 什么叫做 进入 ubuntu界面? 你是说grub?
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: ... ... ... sjd_masochist
<allenwtl> 就是  显示 ubuntu的 界面   
<sjd_zeus> 用grub2.0没问题吧
<iMadper> allenwtl: 我就是想知道, ubuntu的界面 你指的是啥....
<archl> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34913
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Solidot | 降噪技术提升光纤网速400倍
<sjd_zeus> imadper|working, 我理解，是grub引导界面，谁让grub的界面那么烂
<imadper|working> sjd_zeus: 我猜也是. 
<archl> sjd_zeus: 多么直接啊。就文字和一框和一图。
<allenwtl> 好像 就是在分区 完了之后 下面 不是要选 安装启动引擎器的设备    
<allenwtl> 我好像忘了 选了  
<sjd_zeus> archl, 对审美要求高的人士来说不好玩
<archl> sjd_zeus: 哦。审美高的就不用google了。
<sjd_zeus> archl, 审美高的用啥，难道用baidu不成？
<archl> sjd_zeus: grub界面和google界面基本没多少差异。
<archl> 除了一个黑，一个白
 * sjd_zeus O(∩_∩)O~
<allenwtl> 然后 之后 在安装系统的时候 我停止了 安装  重新安装  直接选择卸载和重新安装    
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 不选也没事. 默认就是sda吧.
<allenwtl> 之后 就没有了 分区过程
<sjd_zeus> archl, 你的意思是说google是小白脸呗
<imadper|working> allenwtl: ... 重新安装, 一定会有分区过程, 除非你当时选择的是跳过(默认是跳过)
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 要选择win7loader才能进入win7是正常现象
<archl> sjd_zeus: 质疑一切
<allenwtl> 我现在 就是想 卸载ubuntu 重新安装一次  但是win7启动需要 ubuntu 来引导  是不是卸载了ubuntu win7就不能启动  也就是要重新安装win7了 
<abinez> 睡觉
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 你确定你会"卸载"这个操作?
<allenwtl> 不会  
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 这才是问题. 能不能引导win7那都是小事情
<allenwtl> 那岂不是 以后 不能直接进入win7系统   
<allenwtl> 要通过ubuntu页面 选择 那个win7 loader  才能进啊
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 你重装了ubuntu, 也是要这么选呀
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 现在这样是正常/普遍的现象呀
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 你想开机直接进入win7? 那你要ubuntu干嘛? 
<imadper|working> al
<allenwtl> 那个页面 叫 GNU GRUB
<allenwtl> http://www.weste.net/2012/4-29/82173.html   我安装ubuntu的参考 手册 上  是这样说的 
<^k^> allenwtl ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04和Windows 7双系统的安装方法_操作系统_西部e网
<sjd_zeus> allenwtl, 为啥要双系统呀
<crise> 请问下kdump 启动说缺少模块怎么回事
<crise> 有人遇见过么
<allenwtl> 我想学习 hadoop
<night_> 我的进程不产生core为什么
<imadper|working> crise: 你的命令, 还有提示, 贴出来
<imadper|working> night_: ulimite吧
<night_> 就这一个进程不产生
<night_> ulimit已经unlimited了
<imadper|working> night_: 那我不知道了..
<crise> [root@zfyw-yhapche01 ~]# service kdump restart   Detected change(s) the following file(s):      /etc/kdump.conf Rebuilding /boot/initrd-2.6.32-220.el6.x86_64kdump.img No module sisfim found for kernel 2.6.32-220.el6.x86_64, aborting. Failed to run mkdumprd
<night_> 看/proc/XXX/status的SIg一系列都有的
<archl> allenwtl: 把你的需要表示清楚
<darkx> Tetralet: XD
<imadper|working> crise: 自己手动启动试试看? 你这是rhel的系统?
<crise1> 手动启动也是一样的问题
<crise1> 表示不知道sisfim是啥东西
<imadper|working> crise1: 我也不知道...
<allenwtl> 我想 以后不要ubuntu的时候 就直接删除 掉 不影响win7的使用  
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 等你去开发这个功能吧
<sjd_zeus> 你可以在win7下用wubi安装ubuntu
<imadper|working> sjd_zeus: 不是取消wubi了吗?
<allenwtl> 呵呵  但是我参考的那个手册 是这样说的  
<sjd_zeus> imadper|working, 自己修改下文件可以实现的
<allenwtl> http://www.weste.net/2012/4-29/82173.html
<^k^> allenwtl ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04和Windows 7双系统的安装方法_操作系统_西部e网
<sjd_zeus> imadper|working, wubi安装的list文件没有新版本而已
<allenwtl> 用EasyBCD 可以完成
<archl> allenwtl: 这里的很少有人管如何删除linux
<sjd_zeus> rm -rf /
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 还要手动去改启动项, 那你直接安装也可以呀. 卸载ubuntu之后, 直接fixmbr命令就行了.
<archl> allenwtl: 在另一个linux下很简单，都是用 grub
<imadper|working> allenwtl: 一样的
<archl> 直接删除，然后更新 grub就行了
 * archl 近10年，装过3次windows.
<archl> 突然想起来。。。
 * sjd_zeus 我装过无数次windows,导致windows的神key我都能倒背如流呀
<archl> adam8157:  叮当
 * sjd_zeus 不过都是给别人装
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: xp么？我也能记住
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐~
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 恩，xp的
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 25位
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我记得是传说中的上海政府版DG8FV那个
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，我记得也是那个，现在那个貌似不好用了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 早就不好用了，不过你关了自动更新一样，XP的作用就是免激活而已，不求别的
 * adam8157 觉得Win7做虚拟机系统还是有点大了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 就像7一样，就是求激活系统，更新才不管
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 在英文版的xp上还是一样好用
<allenwtl> 我现在连 下载的rar文件 都不知道 怎么打开 
<onlylove> allenwtl: unrar
<sjd_zeus> vista开始，千万别开自动更新，除非你有几百G的系统空间
<onlylove> 从来就没开过，那东西太恐怖
<sjd_zeus> 现在压缩率最高的是不是tz呀
<allenwtl> 有没有 菜菜鸟 学习 手册 
<allenwtl> 我好好学习 一下
<archl> allenwtl: 。。。有用么。没有统一要求，就是我们的看法。
<allenwtl> archl  新手  不太明白 
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 如何把Deepin的dock移植到Ubuntu啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442873 话说Deepin 12.12桌面底部的dock很有型啊，左边是大图标，右边是任务栏。能不能让让Ubuntu也用上这种Dock呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2013-05-29 11:28
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 不过win7的系统还原是个好东西……我好几次把系统弄坏了没办法只能还原
<sjd_zeus> imadper|working, 后悔选择allyesconfig了，drivers超级大，还没编译完
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 那个系统还原太占空间了
<imadper|working> sjd_zeus: masochist! 
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 没多少的，
<archl> allenwtl: 啥手册，需要的都不通一，怎么会有写哈。
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 和XP比好多了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 而且要命的是，XP搞坏了我能弄好，7搞坏了……我貌似没什么办法
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: nt6太复杂
<allenwtl> 哦  明白了
<archl> onlylove:  系统还原，当年真的好用。。。
<imadper|working> allenwtl: google是你的好朋友.
<archl> onlylove: 升级到 windows xp spX之后windows xp速度大大降低了。
<allenwtl> 恩 
<archl> allenwtl: 而且要选时间哈，最近1年的
<maplebea1> 哇，唔唔
<onlylove> archl: 2还是3？
<onlylove> archl: 据说好用的是2
<adam8157> maplebea1: 叫个啥
<onlylove> maplebea1: 饭团？
<archl> onlylove: 1 2 3 都会降速
<archl> onlylove: 2004年买的电脑
<maplebea1> adam8157: PIA!
<maplebea1> onlylove: PIA!
<archl> maplebea1: 拍死你
<onlylove> archl: 04年啊，我记得当时好像是sp2
<onlylove> maplebea1: 叛徒
<archl> onlylove: 自带的是sp1光盘，升级就慢很多
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, windows的系统整体效率是越来越低了
<onlylove> archl: 噢，不能用sp包升级，要用整合的包重新安装
<maplebea1> 谁在叫我叛徒，我怎么看不到名字
<onlylove> archl: 用sp包升级肯定会慢
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 其实7还好啦
<allenwtl> 刚才 电脑重启 进入ubuntu系统  花屏了 屏幕四张 貌似 大脑头片  好恐怖 啊
 * maplebea1 好像没有妹子在，继续写论文去
<allenwtl> 进入了win7系统 连时间 都不对了 
<archl> allenwtl: 。。。现在改时间都是记录在主板上。装linux时不认真选，就会出错误配置
<allenwtl> 锐捷客户端的.rar  解压 都不能打开这个文件
<archl> allenwtl: 默认不能用 rar
<allenwtl> 那怎么搞了  但是它下载下来 就是这样 
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<onlylove> allenwtl: 你去别的机器上解压了再回来
<onlylove> allenwtl: 建议以后用bz2和zip
<archl> zip 只能在 linux和 os x 上用，windows还是7zip把。
 * imtxc 我怎么掉线了
<imadper|working> imtxc: 挑好了手电了?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox 打开网页很慢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442879 最近比较明显。尤其是论坛网页。 明明下载速度几乎能达到1 M/s 甚至更高。可是打开一个网页，都要转很多圈圈。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-05-29 12:42
<nyfair> hi
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  12:55 
<onlylove> nyfair: 妹子好，你没掉线，不用和k打招呼
<maplebea1> 你看见妹子就滚出来了
<onlylove> maplebea1: 你不一样么
<maplebea1> onlylove: 该嗑药了啊
<onlylove> maplebea1: 嗑药？那也得等你先嗑
<onlylove> maplebea1: 药这么昂贵的东西，
<maplebea1> 为什么我看不到你的名字
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu13.04不能启动firebird2.0.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442880 在ubuntu13.04顺利安装了firebird2.0.4，但不能启动。 /etc/init.d/firebird start，说firebird不存在。请问各位高手如何解决。 以前在ubuntu10.04能正常启动firebird 统计信息: 发表于 由 abcman — 2013-05-29 12:46
<maplebea1> onlylove: 我嗑药干啥，又没病
<onlylove> maplebea1: 没病干吗要我嗑药
<maplebea1> onlylove: 因为你男女不分
<onlylove> maplebea1: 我的意思是，你嗑药以后，就不会要我嗑药了
<onlylove> maplebea1: 而且我貌似没犯男女不分的问题
<onlylove> maplebea1: 所以，还是你要嗑药
<maplebea1> onlylove: 算了，我们一起嗑吧
<ofan> 谁嗑药
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 目录权限问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442883 有一目录public（/home/public） 1.它的权限是drwxrwx--- 2.所有者是root 3.所属群组是grp_public,该组包含两个用户user1和user2 ……………………………… 问题来了，我用user1帐号登录系统后，进public目录时提示‘没有查看public内容的
<yunfan> ofan: 感冒药？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> roylez: 主席
<onlylove> archl: 刚你怎么说zip只能在linux和osx里面用啊，windows一样啊
<onlylove> archl: [12:21] <archl> zip 只能在 linux和 os x 上用，windows还是7zip把。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 拜
<onlylove> 看见俩壕在互拜
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Qvod（快播）解决方案 云播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442888 快播多少宅男腐女的终极看片神器...在ubuntu下一直没有好的解决办法 虚拟机里面根本看不了 有的童鞋就vbox里面下片 ubuntu里面看 蛋疼啊 vod.png 地址：http://vod.kuaibo.com/ 直接可以添加地址 or 种子 直接在线播放 再
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 汪峰的歌儿的确不错呢。
<archl> onlylove: windows默认编码麻烦。
<MeaCulpa> 豪
<imadper|working> onlylove: xx对拜! 送入洞房!
<onlylove> imadper|working: 你和我说做啥，你那大写的m呢
<imadper|working> onlylove: 今天改名字的时候, 没按住shift... 
<imadper|working> adam8157: 我们组真多开发!
<onlylove> imadper|working: 下次记得按住capslock
<adam8157> imadper|working: ?
<imadper|working> onlylove: 从来不用那个按键
<imadper|working> adam8157: 今天才知道, lxiang也是开发.
<adam8157> imadper|working: 你才知道啊, 他去玩儿stable tree了
<adam8157> imadper|working: title是啥
<imadper|working> adam8157: 我怎么知道. 我一会儿看看去
<imadper|working> adam8157: 不科学呀...
<adam8157> imadper|working: 我就知道, 活儿变了而已
<imadper|working> adam8157: 这你都知道....
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 只要是Engineer都是苦b
<imadper|working> adam8157: 好不容易看上一个日系笔记本, 结果还是日系键盘... 囧rz...
<MeaCulpa> 71d5c1ca
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 求别说
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为啥
<Oooops> imadper|working: 大彻大悟吧。别本本了。直接买mini主机
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: "MeaCulpa 只要是Engineer都是苦b"
<adam8157> Oooops: momo
<imadper|working> Oooops: 不! 笔记本!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是么
<Oooops> 。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 所以"求别说", 戳痛处
<Oooops> 顽固的 imadper|working
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 不会吧。engineer都苦？
 * adam8157 其实觉得engineer挺好的
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 不是么
<adam8157> imadper|working: 不喜欢日系本子
<Oooops> adam8157: 别听酷胖忽悠。你小心悲观一辈子
<imadper|working> adam8157: 总比apple/thinkpad 强多了...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我在美帝的时候，电视里都有广告号召大家去做Engineer, 和宣传公益的广告一起放
<Oooops> 我也是engineer啊。以前好舒服的。
<Oooops> 1人4台电脑。
<Oooops> 有秘书陪做事
<Oooops> 现在不是engineer了
<adam8157> imadper|working: 真心不喜欢日系本子, dell的latitude都好过日系 (对我来说
<adam8157> Oooops: 现在是啥
<MeaCulpa> 那些广告很恶心的，放很多亚洲移民说自己做了Engineer怎么怎么开心，怎么怎么成功，这广告不但拉不回老美，还挑拨他们对打工仔的看法
<Oooops> 日系的本本，bios里面都是英语读音的假名。 imadper|working
<imadper|working> Oooops: 四台电脑没兴趣. 秘书, 上照片...
<onlylove> adam8157: dell的latitude真心恶心，和fujitsu没法比
<Oooops> adam8157: 现在是无聊的闲人
<imadper|working> Oooops: ... 能切换到英文吧..
<Oooops> imadper|working: 多少年了。
<adam8157> imadper|working: 给个链接看看咋好的
<onlylove> imadper|working: 那天不是给你看了个made in Japan的富士通么
<Oooops> imadper|working: 应该可以。当年同学用日系的，一个一个的读给我听，我发现全部是英语。lol
<onlylove> imadper|working: 嫌i3配置低了？
<imadper|working> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.0RrsWX&id=18730955240&_u=tmj51l0d37c  可惜渣键盘. 
<^k^> imadper|working ... ⇪ 日本直邮 NEC超轻型LaVie Z超级本电脑PC-LZ750 JS Win8 可包税-淘宝网
<imadper|working> onlylove: 那个, 虽然是日本制造, 但是还是太低端了. 
<onlylove> imadper|working: 靠……有的用还不行，还嫌低端，我连那个都用不起
<adam8157> imadper|working: 键盘渣实在接受不了
<imadper|working> onlylove: 我现在的笔记本就i5 + 8g内存了, 两年前买的... 你让我下一个换i3... 不合适吧..
<adam8157> imadper|working: 超轻薄也不是我的菜, 我不仅重视观感, 更重视手感
 * Oooops 发现除开外接显示器和键盘，其实没啥要求。所以买本本不如买小主机。
<onlylove> imadper|working: 那个有i5的，而且，京东没有高配的，我看过中关村的i7版评测
<imadper|working> adam8157: 屁手感, 都得要外界键盘. 不然都没办法用.
<Oooops> imadper|working: 看到了吧
<archl> Oooops: 其实。你真是
<adam8157> imadper|working: thinkpad内置键盘可以接受
<imadper|working> Oooops: 但是, 我可以出去的时候也带着.
<adam8157> imadper|working: 我在家就用内置
<archl> Oooops: 你有钱，多买几个显示器多地放着
<Oooops> 带啥。泡妞不流行带本本了
<imadper|working> adam8157: 习惯full size的键盘
<Oooops> 都是云时代了
<archl> Oooops: 泡妞带ssd硬盘
<Oooops> archl: 这主意不错
<archl> Oooops: 连上google glass
<Oooops> 人体发电？
 * adam8157 如果mba或者rmbp的键盘没有那么渣还可以考虑一下
<onlylove> imadper|working: 那个冬季版的是内存焊在板子上？然后春季的是两根2G?
<archl> adam8157: 拿外接键盘。
<archl> adam8157: ä¹°ipad
<Oooops> adam8157: 对头，bs缩小的方向键
<imadper|working> onlylove: 懒得区分, 那种渣键盘, 肯定没法买, 就没研究...
<archl> adam8157: 平板+外接键盘就好
<adam8157> archl: 我不会买ipad和iphone这种封闭的东西, 仅能接受mba和rmbp
<onlylove> imadper|working: 我说的是内存啊
<adam8157> a
<Oooops> 小臂肌肉的那种手势操控。 archl
<imadper|working> onlylove: 我没研究
<adam8157> archl: 太封闭的浑身不舒服
<archl> adam8157: android 主机
<archl> Oooops: 买到了几台电脑？
<Oooops> 没
<archl> Oooops: 你只要一个外接SATA口+SSD和多台电脑就行了
<adam8157> Oooops: 不光大小无法接受, 手感更是差到爆
<Oooops> 额。手感没试过。 adam8157
<archl> usb 3.0也不够看虽然。
<Oooops> 这要问疼疼
<tryit> adam8157, 现在不搞嵌入式了？
<Oooops> esata口，热插拔。
<Oooops> 200M写速度
<adam8157> tryit: 近两年工作和嵌入式无关..
<tryit> adam8157, 嵌入式硬件基础为0的话，应该从哪学起呢？推荐本书呗
<Oooops> 硬件基础为0，补不起来的。不如不管。
<imadper|working> Oooops: esata, 不带供电的
<adam8157> tryit: 我没看过什么嵌入式的书, 都是工作中学习的...
<Oooops> imadper|working: 是啊。是不是thunberblot啥的，带供电？
<Oooops> 高速的哪啥口
<imadper|working> Oooops: 有esata+usb 2合一端口可以. 
<tryit> adam8157, 下次回家把大学的数字电路课本拿出来……忘干净了
<lqi> esata有单独的供电线的
<archl> Oooops:  usb 3.0
<lqi> shuttle外面有电源接口
<Oooops> 还是喜欢双列直插的芯片。 imadper|working
<lqi> 或者硬盘自己带电源线
<Oooops> 带芯片跑
<imadper|working> ...
<crise>  :-(
<adam8157> eexp: Oooops ä¿©?
<shanyao> http://imagebin.org/259364 这个图片的游戏叫什么名字啊
<Oooops> minecraft吧
<Oooops> 蛋疼的游戏
<Oooops> adam8157: 干嘛
<shanyao> 好玩吗，看youtube视频上比较热门
<adam8157> Oooops: 看你四个蛋
<Oooops> 只有烧别人的房子好玩。其他的无聊。
<Oooops> adam8157: nnnd 打蛋蛋
<onlylove> Oooops: 烧别人房子……这啥恐怖游戏
<Oooops> onlylove: 虚拟的，建东西，有啥味道？烧烧更健康
<Oooops> 反正我不玩这
<byoooo>  /msg NickServ identify 123456
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想470e在ubuntu10.04 下 无法调节 屏幕亮度。Fn+组合无相应 。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442896 联想 B70e 安装了ubuntu10.04 ，但安装了之后，屏幕很亮 ，同时 Fn+组合键无法 调节亮度，百度了 常见的 方法，都没有 解决方法 ，在这里求救了。 真是太亮了，快亮瞎了。 谢谢
<^k^> 谢谢阿。在线等 高手。 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 htting — 2013-05-29 14 …
<fa1c0n-china> 还是这里的用户多吖……
<Oooops> cao le http://imagebin.org/259397
<shanyao> 坑啊，还要钱的
<adam8157> ggarlic: 啊!!! 你已经到手了啊
<huntxu> ggarlic: 你這個多少軟妹幣
<adam8157> huntxu: 1300+
<imadper|working> hhkb?
<huntxu> adam8157: sigh，求贊助
<adam8157> imadper|working: .
 * imadper|working <- 见不得别人过得比我好. 看见土豪就想t
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实不是很喜欢hhkb的手感和键位(最上一排)
<huntxu> ...
<Oooops> 蛋蛋又花钱了？
<nyfair> http://2chcn.com/10590
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 声优花泽香菜作为“亚洲表情三巨头”出现在中国报纸 - 2ch中文网
<huntxu> adam8157: 咱也就山寨filco的命了。。。
<adam8157> Oooops: 不是我... 是 ggarlic 
<adam8157> Oooops: 你和我一样认为茶轴最好诶
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx搜狗输入法如何更改字频？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442900 ubuntu 13.04 fcitx 4.2.7 搜狗拼音输入法里面， 单按B的话第一个出来的是“吧”，我更习惯于用“不”。。 单按Y的话第一个出来的是“一”，而不是“有”。 单按M的话第一个出来的是“吗”，我更习惯于用
<Oooops> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> huntxu: 等发家致富了再入一个filco忍者87
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 在不在？
<yunfan> ok 自己搞定了 还是直接去gnu sed看手册的 国内搜中文的sed 正则那篇文章误导性太大了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你问 MeaCulpa 的话, 他肯定让你改awk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debian编译easystroke找不到configure文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442909 想安装easystroke,不过debian源中好像没有，于是想编译，可是下载源码一看，没有配置文件啊，这个该怎么编译？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-05-29 15:34
<yunfan> adam8157: 那无所谓 我是在py里调sed的 换成awk也一样 我的最终处理只是获取输出而已
<adam8157> yunfan: 你这把py脸打的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 在
<yunfan> adam8157: 自己用py处理日志 有点挫 但是用shell又不爽 带有许多逻辑问题 所以在py里掉sed先预处理下
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我有pyawk pysed pysort pyshell
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 用py自己的正则啥的那是找死
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这些都是垃圾 直接用sh库  from sh import sed,awk,whatever
<Oooops> pyawk....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...我都自己写的...我不用sh, 我都存临时文件的，怕escape乱掉
<yunfan> sh库直接给你PATH下能找到的工具都包装成一个py函数
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 怕escape, 我信文件
<MeaCulpa> 不信shell
<yunfan> 有 r""" """
<yunfan> 要不然我怎么能用sed
<MeaCulpa> 哦...也是三个"够无脑
<yunfan> sed自己的regex里也有 \+ 这种东西 要是没有r""" 那真的就叫brainfuck了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: py 的re库受到众多pl用户玷污
<yunfan> 正常 我都对他不爽 是py自己实现的 
<MeaCulpa> 真不知道为啥说道RE都要去lick perl's ass
<MeaCulpa> py都不能免俗
<MeaCulpa> 果断弃用
<MeaCulpa> 暴多语言都以自己的RE库与perl兼容为荣，好像说一个人类说自己JJ长的像猩猩...显然忘了人类的JJ是灵长类里最大的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你给神吐槽去
<MeaCulpa> 恩，神呢...
<vipzrx> 有使用pidgin的吗？ 我的pidgin挂了skype，之前在skype中实现的组，怎么实现（我发一次，组里的人都能收到）
<onlylove> eexp: [15:43] <MeaCulpa> 暴多语言都以自己的RE库与perl兼容为荣，好像说一个人类说自己JJ长的像猩猩...显然忘了人类的JJ是灵长类里最大的
<Oooops> perlre ++++++++++++++++
<vipzrx> 有使用pidgin的吗？ 我的pidgin挂了skype，之前在skype中实现的组，怎么实现（我发一次，组里的人都能收到）
<Oooops> 好像说一个人类说自己JJ长的像猩 <------------ 这谁说的。站出来下。lol
 * MeaCulpa 的pidgin都连不上skype...
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa: 你？
<archl> mea
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 从没听别人主动说过自己的jj和猩猩的一样. 但是模仿perl的re的语言却很多. 
<Oooops> 被收购，被玷污的skype?
<archl> 哦。
<vipzrx> 是
<vipzrx> 公司只能用skype
<archl> Oooops: 你现在是 opera next 么。
<Oooops> 不
<onlylove> Oooops: [15:45] <Oooops> 好像说一个人类说自己JJ长的像猩 <------------ 这谁说的。站出来下。lol
<Oooops> cao le http://imagebin.org/259397
<Oooops> archl: 看这
<onlylove> Oooops: 好像是meaculpa
<Oooops> onlylove: ?
<Oooops> 废话，我当然知道。你引述干嘛。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我打比方嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得regex本身就有点让人又爱又恨
<archl> Oooops: ...
<onlylove> Oooops: 自然是meaculpa说的
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 爱的是解放了之前那些手写的匹配部分
<Oooops> 酷胖说话一直很兽性的啊。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 直接pygrep...
<MeaCulpa> pyegrep...
<yunfan> 恨的是基于re的匹配都很像函数式编程 不能加逻辑的
<yunfan> 要是有个带逻辑的regex就爽了 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过那有可能被人写成pl那样...
<yunfan> 带逻辑判断 分支跳转之类的
<Oooops> 反正吧。各种语言，比如vala，都想兼容perlre。使用中吧，都很很很很很很很很很很不爽
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 爽就行了 管他好看不好看
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 都已经写regex了 还在乎什么可读性 额
<iMadper|NTR> Oooops: ruby的, 全兼容, 还有提升.
<onlylove> 为毛要兼容perlre
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那倒是~~
<Oooops> iMadper|NTR: 他们没用过pl的，觉得会爽。是不是井底之蛙呢。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 5万我就变节写perl
<iMadper|NTR> Oooops: lol~ 其实, 多多少少还是用过pl的~ 至少jyf以前也用perl的
<vipzrx> 我自己弄好了
<yunfan> 狗屁呢 我之前就用perl的
<nyfair> 正则都是渣渣，通配符才是王道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果真有需要，我现在节操很低了
<Oooops> 我从来不信某些人"用过"pl
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得需要一个nfa上的小语言
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 上网本无法用wubi.exe安装Ubuntu12.04(包括64位)? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442911 上网本无法用wubi.exe安装Ubuntu12.04(包括64位)? 华硕1005PXD上网本..Intel Atom N455 CPU..查了似乎支持64位.. 我原来装了XP2和Win 7..但现在分别在XP和Win7上运行wubi.exe,都是运行之后没反应.. Windows系统日志里也看
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...
<nyfair> 普通人都看得懂通配符，看得懂正则的都是奇葩
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 不是说你。momo
<yunfan> 就像sed这样单字符命令的
 * adam8157 #nowplaying AC/DC - Are You Ready
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 神用过，不过...他是神
<archl> nyfair: 什么是正则/
<Oooops> 。。摸摸酷胖
<nyfair> 然后看得懂普通正则的也不见得能看懂各种奇葩的正则
<nyfair> regex
<Oooops> 就是cfy这家伙，最学术，最熟悉regex
<void1> 黑hp之后黑perlre?
<tryit> eexp, 板子到了，比想象的小很多……
<onlylove> archl: 就是^.*$之类的
<adam8157> tryit: 啥板子
<Oooops> void1: 傻瓜，有谁能黑re?
<tryit> adam8157, tiny6410
<Oooops> tryit: 哦。很小？
<adam8157> tryit: 哦
<Oooops> 看接口，不应该很小啊
<void1> 就有人在黑嘛 :D
<adam8157> 2440升级版
<Oooops> 额。不是mini嘛？
<Oooops> 你抠门，我记得你要mini的。
<nyfair> 扯完^.*$还会有人说要支持跨行
<archl> onlylove: 哦。
<yunfan> Oooops: 结果cfy一直待业
<Oooops> 我要掐死投降google的家伙。
<tryit> Oooops, 比想象的小很多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed很强大...
<yunfan> 我前几天买了个stm32f0
<Oooops> yunfan: lol 这并不是逻辑。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: not enought
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed是模仿人类行为的，烂人用的烂，牛人用的牛
<archl> Oooops: 好。
<nyfair> 我要掐死投降google的家伙+1
<Oooops> tryit: 大的，也不好。以前freescaler的板子，都巨大。
<archl> cfy 还活着
<onlylove> Oooops: 啥叫投降google
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我要像python的 那个序列化的堆栈语言一样
<tryit> Oooops, 恩，小的好
<yunfan> 看起来是个数据 其实是段代码 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...
<Oooops> onlylove: 反正有人
<yunfan> 叫什么来着 忘记了
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: cfy还没毕业. 而且已经要签合同了
<iMadper|NTR> yun
<nyfair> python这种SB语言连缩进都要管，丧心病狂
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是 pickle
<onlylove> Oooops: 我不管有没有人，我只是想知道解释
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 一直是学生, 怎么能算是待业.
<Oooops> tryit: 我都喜欢没晶振的核心板子
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 注意了 pickle存的是代码 不是数据
<Oooops> onlylove: 去看opera next
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 他是个堆栈式的小语言
<onlylove> Oooops: 没晶振还要自己选晶振
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 是我错了 你们对的
<nyfair> 还是brainfuck好，简单易懂，只有4个命令
<archl> Oooops: 不过有支持 WebRTC了。
<onlylove> Oooops: 那个blink 引擎？
<Oooops> onlylove: 内置。自己调整电压偏差
<archl> Oooops: 让我看 仔仔
<Oooops> onlylove: blink过时了啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么4个？ 你给删的？
<onlylove> Oooops: 毛线过时，不是google才弄出的么
<nyfair> 不是空格tab回车还有那个我给删了的吗
<onlylove> 为毛每天都能看到py和pl打架
<Oooops> onlylove: 额。不是这名字吧。又换了一个引擎名
<yunfan> 是这个名
<yunfan> Oooops: 而且你家opera也跟进了
<Oooops> 还有一个。我记得。
<mk3548208> 谁敢侮辱python
<yunfan> 哈哈 ee选了个二道贩子平台
<archl> 。。。
<nyfair> 好吧，貌似叫whitespace
<onlylove> Oooops: 那个p开头的旧引擎么，不是扔了
<Oooops> nnnnnd
<Oooops> persedxxx
<yunfan> 还有 lolcat语言呢
<Oooops> 多好的引擎
<Oooops> 掐死
<yunfan> 那个语言的代码我记得一句 can i have a cheeze
<archl> Oooops: 就是，该开源，你开发。。。
<onlylove> Oooops: 只留gekco一个？
 * yunfan ee选了个马屁精平台 哈哈哈哈
<Oooops> 开发，你找 yunfan 那种牛皮鬼吧
<Oooops> gekco更老啊
<archl> yunfan: 牛皮鬼是什么？
<archl> Oooops: 怎么会。。。
<Oooops> 扯白党。懂了不
<yunfan> Oooops: 你这种伪死忠都不去开发 干我毛是
<onlylove> Oooops: 那KDE的webkit?
<yunfan> Oooops: 你是白相党
<iMadper|NTR> KHTML, kde的那个.
<Oooops> onlylove: 自己去myopera看
<Oooops> 都不是
<Oooops> 一个奇怪的名字，没记住
<archl> 我还是想睡
<archl> khtml
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 每天都看到py和pl打架？
<yunfan> khtml的不是有 konq* 的那个额浏览器么
<yunfan> 其实我比较关注 netsurf
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 实际上不是每天，是经常，习惯了就就觉得是每天了
<yunfan> 希望fb的实现牛一点
<archl> yunfan: 其实有几个其他浏览器核心。就是没人用。
<yunfan> archl: netsurf算一个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那么多年，看了无数JD, 我觉得你不得不用py是应为比你牛的人逼你用，不得不用pl往往是比你烂的人逼你用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都是被迫
<archl> amaya。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你给神说去，我现在啥都不用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也是，哈哈
<Oooops> py都是小白领导用的。
<nyfair> python
<nyfair> a person who is possessed by a spirit and prophesies by its aid.
<nyfair> 这个单词的原意充分说明用python的都是什么人
<Oooops> 这么简单的道理嘛
<Oooops> 某些单词看不懂啊。 nyfair
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 来翻译下
<yunfan> 随便你们怎么说 我都已经clojure orient了
<archl> prophesies  不懂。
<nyfair> 随便你们怎么说，我都已经chinese orient了
 * yunfan 赚自己的钱 让傻逼们去优越去吧
<roylez> archl: humble买了没？
<Oooops> nyfair: 额。不翻译下？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我懂，但是不知道中文怎么说
<Oooops> 乐乐来翻译
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ...
<nyfair> roylez: 报告老大，我又捐了1美分
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 某人得道，传道
<Oooops> 额。乐乐又收徒儿了？
<roylez> nyfair: 美女，给个链接啊
<nyfair> python ： 身体被恶灵侵蚀只会执行遵从恶灵意志的傀儡
<nyfair> 这单词的意思真他妈赞
<Oooops> adam8157: 乐乐专门收女徒儿。你嫉妒不。
<adam8157> Oooops: 季度
<adam8157> Oooops: 嫉妒
<MeaCulpa> 恶灵...傀儡...
<MeaCulpa> 这翻译的...
<Oooops> 这翻译，更不懂啊
<roylez> nyfair: awesomenauts和capsized似乎不错
<nyfair> 我英文又不好
<Oooops> 又不是看莎士比亚的英语。。。怎么这么难懂
<roylez> Oooops: shakes屁眼？
<Oooops> roylez: 你是中西结合的人才啊
<yunfan> 你日文好
<archl> roylez: 没信用卡。
<nyfair> 日文更烂
<roylez> archl: 黄金圣女买了
<archl> roylez: 反正我都没玩。。。
<yunfan> 乐乐 的英文名就是 灵道人
<nyfair> 我也都没玩
<Oooops> nyfair: 问一句日文，py是屁眼，怎么说的。
<archl> roylez: 你该ssh到别人电脑上网络玩。如果你的电脑不够强。
<archl> roylez: Oooops 有好电脑
<yunfan> 专收女徒 传习阴阳交汇导引之法
<roylez> archl: 这俩游戏看过了，intel显卡就ok
<Oooops> hd 有6000没
<nyfair> Oooops: py哇哦嘛唉喏阿哪如
<Oooops> nyfair: ...
<archl> roylez: 我下载了个 上帝也疯狂的复刻游戏。1天免费的。
<yunfan> nyfair: 破烂用日文怎么说
<Oooops> 下载就要一天，然后发现过期了？ archl
<nyfair> yunfan: 醋狗米
<roylez> yunfan: gabiji？
<archl> Oooops: 哈哈。
<Oooops> nyfair: 你nnnd 会打日文字不。哪里这样说发音的。
<yunfan> Oooops: 醋狗米
<Oooops> yunfan: 屁眼。
<yunfan> Oooops: 你没有？
<nyfair> Oooops: 你没有？
<Oooops> 你整个都是屁眼。
<Oooops> 简单明了吧
<onlylove> 小板凳茶水瓜子汽水花生……
<roylez> Oooops: ......
<yunfan> Oooops: 哼哼 你没有
<yunfan> 总比没有强
<Oooops> 没逻辑。这词没表达有没有的意思。是表达你就是屁眼的意思。
<yunfan> 建议大家都来问问她有没有
<onlylove> 继续卖小板凳茶水瓜子汽水花生……
 * nyfair 看戏看戏
<Oooops> 还收费？
<onlylove> 事主免费
<Oooops> 乖，会做生意啊
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> 无聊
<roylez> nyfair: 出钱买的第一名是 minecraft 的作者
<yunfan> roylez: 啥东西？
<Oooops> 乐乐，你的股票预测的，搞定没
<roylez> yunfan: humblebundle 8
<archl> roylez: 你也做个游戏，然后发财就是了。
<archl> roylez: 我给你创意。
<archl> lol
<Oooops> 无数游戏都是赔钱的
<roylez> archl: 看了你的github，觉得没啥希望
<yunfan> roylez: 独立游戏 很正常 毕竟 马科斯自己就是最成功的独立游戏开发
<archl> roylez: 哈哈。我连github都不会用。
<Oooops> archl: 赶紧说。代码不表示创意
<archl> Oooops: 代码我确实无能力。
<archl> Oooops: 我懒到家了。
<Oooops> 94
<archl> roylez: 嗯。我人生无希望，把希望都寄托在别人身上哈。
<roylez> archl: 加油吧少年，你也能娶到黄金圣女那样的老婆的
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: http://item.jd.com/754147.html
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 【优越者Y-C801】优越者(UNITEK) Y-C801 UTP5超五类RJ45千兆级扁平网线 1.8米【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper|NTR> hun
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 弱爆
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<mozhexiaodu> who
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: ...原諒窮人吧
<yunfan> roylez: 可以让 archl 娶 nyfair 刚好
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: cat 7 那么便宜, 何必cat 5 pro
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 还不够你云飞的
<iMadper|NTR> s/云飞/运费/
<roylez> iMadper|NTR: cat 7比cat 5有什么好处？
<iMadper|NTR> roylez: 上千兆交换机稳定呀. 
<archl> 。。。
<roylez> iMadper|NTR: ....
<iMadper|NTR> roylez: 超5不是标准的千兆吧.
<Oooops> iMadper|NTR: NTR简介为日文【寝取】的缩写 日文原名为寝取られ(ねとられ)(ne to ra re) → NTR 翻成中文的意思就是你的对象被其它人睡过了/被别人睡走了(对象 ..
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 你有cat7的設備嗎。。。
<iMadper|NTR> roylez: 段距离才行.
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 在学校有. cat6的...
 * gfrog_away 求推荐千兆无线路由。
<archl> 。。。
<nyfair> Oooops: 笨笨，直接说戴绿帽子就行了
<Oooops> nyfair: 还是你了解日文
<archl> Oooops: 你带着绿帽子吗？
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: ...
<iMadper|NTR> Oooops: 不是, ntr没有被的意思.
<nyfair> Oooops: 这是中文
<Oooops> archl: 笨
<iMadper|NTR> ooo
<archl> Oooops: 罩在nyfair 头上哈
<Oooops> iMadper|NTR: 你还是改名吧
<iMadper|NTR> Oooops: 怎么了?
<nyfair> 谁的github，让我观摩下
<archl> Oooops:  他要戴 1 年。
<Oooops> 。
<gfrog_away> Oooops: oops
<iMadper|NTR> archl: 可能不用那么久.
<iMadper|NTR> archl: 但愿半年搞定. 我这人耐心不够...
<archl> iMadper|NTR:  。。。。。。
<archl> iMadper|NTR: 有钱了，可以飞了
<yunfan> archl: 刚好你是海龟待业男 nyfair 是黄金雅典娜 绝配
<iMadper|NTR> archl: 飞了?
<iMadper|NTR> 黄金雅典娜?!?!?!?!
<archl> iMadper|NTR:  飞去啊。。。
<archl> yunfan: 到底怎么回事。nyfair为啥有那些怪外号。
<iMadper|NTR> archl: 哦~ 这个得具体情况具体分析. 谁知道过去了招不招人待见呢...
<Oooops> 害得饭团不好意思，跑了
<archl> iMadper|NTR: 。。。。。更不靠谱了你。
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 你小时候没看过青铜圣斗士
<iMadper|NTR> archl: 真的. 我过去了, 人家还得配她男朋友, 咋会陪我... 
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 没. 
 * yunfan 脑瘫人怕啥?
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 我也没看过 
<archl> yunfan:  我第一次看是在杭州。
<archl> yunfan: 觉得好奇怪哦。吊着个白衣服的女的。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 想把自己写的脚本设置为开机自启，跟着谷歌里的方法，还是不对，请高手指点！！！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442917 sudo cp /home/leo/date-send.sh /etc/init.d sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/date-send.sh cd /etc/init.d sudo update-rc.d date-send.sh defaults 40 update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/date-send.sh missing LSB informa
<^k^> tion update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts> Adding system startup for /e …
<yunfan> archl: hmm
<archl> yunfan: 不过那时候我喜欢摸妹妹的脸。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 買我入的那個吧
<yunfan> archl: 那你以后要适应摸阿姨的咪咪
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嘛型号？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 上过测试仪木有？背板带宽多大？
<archl>  yunfan 。没碰过
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1e542migd5xj20c82p9dkp.jpg
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  16:40 
<iMadper|NTR> wiki的语法就是个xx!!!
<gfrog_away> roylez: 我有偏光镜，爆闪手电筒。
<nyfair> wiki的语法就是个xx!!!
<archl> nyfair: 想出个更好地来哈。
<Oooops> gfrog_away: 不要害多数，你应该使用激光笔。定点对抗。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 蛙眼果然醒目，不过戴了偏光镜，岂不跟果蝇一样了？
<onlylove> roylez: 求解释黄金圣女
<archl> nyfair: 批评是创造的一种根源。
<archl> onlylove: 剩
<archl> lol
<archl> onlylove: 我的理解
<gfrog_away> Oooops: 哪有那工夫，敢逆行的一概晃瞎。
<archl> onlylove: 有黄金的剩女。
<gfrog_away> roylez: 差不多。
<Oooops> gfrog_away: 你这打死一大片嘛
<archl> onlylove: 做黄金生意
<onlylove> archl: https://www.google.com/search?q=%E9%BB%84%E9%87%91%E5%9C%A3%E5%A5%B3&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 黄金圣女 - Google 搜索
<oneIeaf> hi
<oneIeaf> all guys
<archl> oneIeaf: hi。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 魔都三套房
<^k^> oneIeaf:点点点.  16:43 
<gfrog_away> Oooops: 我不逆行，被我晃到的肯定都是违章的，我管丫的。
<archl> 查老底
<Oooops> 不一定逆行啊。经常对面来车就这样
<yunfan> adam8157: 买了个宝工的电脑除尘器
<Oooops> 你那全单行线？
<oneIeaf> :-D
<nyfair> roylez: 看你的github，很擅长ruby吧
<yunfan> archl: 你终于理解了黄金雅典娜的意思 妙
<gfrog_away> Oooops: 不走太窄的路，自行车道和机动车道之间有隔离带。
<gfrog_away> Oooops: 哦，绿化带。
<nyfair> roylez: 求Marshal的远离解释
<nyfair> s/远离/原理
<Oooops> 低的隔离带，一样晃
<roylez> nyfair: Marshal....基本不用
<roylez> nyfair: yaml多好
<nyfair> roylez: 这个yaml有什么关系
<nyfair> s/个/和
<Oooops> yet another make love? roylez
<roylez> nyfair: 不都是把数据存在文件了么
<roylez> Oooops: 神英文真好
<yunfan> yaml还不错 我已经替换了我签名里的json了
<yunfan> 不过msgpack更好
<Oooops> 你又勾引别人。 roylez
<nyfair> roylez: 我不想装ruby，但是我想解压marshal封包后的文件啊
<roylez> nyfair: 哦，自求多福
<nyfair> roylez: 你来写
<roylez> nyfair: 石库门来换，不二价
<ofan> yaml太复杂
<yunfan> 额  哪个说 marshal只能ruby?
<ofan> ini最好
<yunfan> py界好多人用marshal来着
<roylez> yunfan: 加油
<yunfan> ofan: bukkit的插件几乎都是yaml
<yunfan> roylez: 额 无福消受  还是你擅长ru by 你来
<oneIeaf> 哈哈哈
<oneIeaf> 终于可以输中文了
<ofan> 那又怎样
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/699d55a5jw1e544gf1683g20b406a4qp.gif
<ofan> 不用yaml的更过
<ofan> 更多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Ghost招Ruby大牛呢
<nyfair> yunfan: py生成的和ruby生成的一样么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他们那GitCafe...
<yunfan> roylez: 原来你的ruby是这样练成的
<roylez> oneIeaf: 你说的神码乱码文啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个问题问得很小白 至少要降3级 都用一个格式 怎么会不一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cefdfa5jw1e5533f57cjg206y054x6p.gif
<oneIeaf> roylez: haha
<oneIeaf> roylez: 哥中毒了
<oneIeaf> Ted09: hi
<oneIeaf> Ted09: hi,qin
<Ted09> :-D
<ioio> 什么毒啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67ac80b3jw1e55261gkgej20c80bndgv.jpg
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 重口席
<roylez> palomino|working: 最好的显然要发给你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<oneIeaf> :-D
<ioio> 新鲜啊，很好吃的样子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5c7ea676tw1e551e4xdjkj20kk0sgq9u.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1e54z9l1ji5j20c81mtdmb.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...护甲
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个，真尼玛。。。。。我曾经想过这样可以给剩男征婚的。。。
<nyfair> 18摸水深火热啊，员工都这么寂寞了？
<roylez> nyfair: 无房无车，没别的乐子，只能看无聊图
<huntxu> roylez: 找自己
<fwj> 呵呵
<ioio> roylez: 有车有房的都什么乐子
<fwj> 小撸怡情
<fwj> 大撸伤身 
<roylez> fwj: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713tw1e54y2sglmej20hs0nqn07.jpg
<roylez> nyfair: 
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e5c06b1jw1e54su2iysqg208w06oe81.gif
<fwj> :-/
<archl> roylez:  寂寞的主席。
 * archl 更寂寞。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51tw1e54dlbjb9rj20ee0f4758.jpg
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<archl> roylez: 幸福的人
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<yunfan> fwj: 狂撸灰飞烟灭？
<yunfan> roylez: 你今年多大了？
<archl> yunfan: 飞灰灭烟
<archl> yunfan: 比你大啊比你大
<archl> yunfan: 85前
<oneIeaf> 现在pidgin 不能上Gtalk了？？
<roylez> yunfan: 32
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个maplebea1是不是你啊
<archl> roylez: 乐乐。。。你都32了。。。
<roylez> archl: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/943dc6f2gw1e5472b8cn6j20dw0ijmzt.jpg
<nyfair> roylez: 我才没房没车，魔都2w不如狗，别人甩点地契就把我给秒了
<huntxu> nyfair: 2w...
<yunfan> roylez: 有32?？ 你黑人啊
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<yunfan> roylez: 太狠了 你在18摸比较屈才
<onlylove> 可怜的404
<archl> nyfair: 你比那个。。。别比了，找你想要的东西就行了。
<roylez> nyfair: 擦，我没房没车没地契，谁也秒不了
<ioio> 18么是哪儿
<huntxu> oneIeaf: 馬甲茶壇
<archl> ioio: 18M
<roylez> yunfan: 不是找不到下家么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/943dc6f2gw1e546r7rursj20dv0g2ta8.jpg
<nyfair> roylez: 都当主席了还在意这些，你想要不都是倒贴来的
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 居然被你看出来了
<oneIeaf> 哈哈
<archl> oneIeaf: 要被踢么。
<oneIeaf> archl: 你是新来的？？
<nyfair> archl: 我要妹抖，养不起
<archl> nyfair: 。
<abinez> oneIeaf: 叶老大
<archl> nyfair: 你要啥样的妹抖
<abinez> archl: 是jiero
<maplebeats> hello everyone
<maplebeats> 我是新来的
<nyfair> archl: 能干的那种
<abinez> maplebeats: 饭团
<oneIeaf> abinez: 我是山寨的
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c198f39gw1e5463tewetg20ci07t7wi.gif
<abinez> archl: 我把手机的屏幕都给拆哪了
<archl> nyfair: 。那怕没钱，你不就相当于被包养了
<abinez> oneIeaf: 你还敢山寨啊
<abinez> 不怕给T啊
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan> roylez: 去拍AV啊 你都32了还怕没人抢着要？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c198f39gw1e5464eees6g209g05q4qq.gif
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<abinez> yunfan: 找踢啊
<ioio> 又一个周总
<abinez> LOL
<oneIeaf> abinez: 你才知道呀
<yunfan> roylez: archl 我看电影里的黑人都没有32
<oneIeaf> abinez: 都好多年了
<archl> yunfan: 。。。看不懂你说啥。
<yunfan> archl: lol
<oneIeaf> 神马情况
<oneIeaf> 怎么现在皮精不能上gtalk了
<oneIeaf> WHY
<oneIeaf> 又被封了？
<archl> yunfan: 换一种句型说一边。。。
<abinez> oneIeaf: 你在东莞吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> oneIeaf: 你要是山寨的话，早就被T了
<abinez> 还留你到现在
<abinez> LOL
<roylez> yunfan: 看毛片，从演员是70后，看到演员是90后
<abinez> oneIeaf: 现在没有GTALK了
<yunfan> archl: 32 cm
<abinez> 你不知道么
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<abinez> 现在已经没有GTALK服务了
<yunfan> cc roylez 
<archl> yunfan: 32cm？
<archl> 什么意思？
<oneIeaf> abinez: 什么呀
<oneIeaf> 现在没有了？？
<oneIeaf> 好久没有的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: shell里怎么判断某个参数不在？
<archl> yunfan: ？
<archl> roylez:  ...
<abinez>  ^k^ 小K你蛋疼
<abinez> 老子咋刷屏了
<abinez> oneIeaf: 自从谷歌推出hangouts就没了
<abinez> 现在用的是G『+
<abinez> g+
<roylez> yunfan MeaCulpa http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64a00586gw1e53wso8cduj20jy0bxac1.jpg
<oneIeaf> :-(
<onlylove> 这年头狗比人值钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 求别说
<yunfan> archl: 等你明白了loser的真正含义以后你就明白了
<onlylove> nyfair: 事实啊……
<yunfan> roylez: 拿报纸来求证下 别是火车站那种 
<ioio> 什么是loser的真正含义，求解
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以不该说
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，我懂了
<archl> yunfan: 不就是挤破头进了竞技场然后灰溜溜出去当乞丐的？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: shell只能按位置找参数的，当中缺了没办法的
 * archl 一直依赖教导自己：不能信任和热爱任何东西，所以。。。
<archl> 一无所长
<archl> 哈哈
<yunfan> 怎样写个shell 判断 如果命令行里有参数 就用命令行参数 没有就自己调用命令生成 比如我要弄个脚本 如果命令行里给了日期 day就等于命令行里给的日期 如果没有 我就用date命令生成一个
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那就按位置来也行
<yunfan> 反正我只要一个参数
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f42dcb3jw1e53x0bwt6tj20br0mmn3w.jpg
<nyfair> http://zhaoren.idtag.cn/samename/searchName
<crise> if ($#ARGV > 0) {
<crise>   $cmd = $ARGV[0];
<crise> }else if {
<crise>  $cmd = "default command"; 
<crise> }
<oneIeaf> 没有了gtalk你们在L
<yunfan> crise: 难为你了 冒被flood的风险给我贴代码
<oneIeaf> Linux下怎么玩？？
<yunfan> freetalk还能用
<yunfan> weechat也能xmpp
<crise>    呵呵。。。
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: $#
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 完整的
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 立等
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: if $# == 1  ? 我不知道shell的判断语句怎么写呀
<yunfan> 额 算了 自己实验
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: if [ $# -lt 1 ]
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 这个对了. 
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 这个是没有参数的情况. 
<yunfan> ok
 * yunfan 还是脑瘫人好
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: sigh... ntr好难...
<yunfan> iMadper|NTR: 让我想到了蝴蝶与潜水钟
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: if [ $# -lt 2 ]
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 貌似这个..
<iMadper|NTR> yunfan: 错了, 还是1. 恩. 随便吧, 你随便写1或者2, 不对了就改一下. 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: -n吧
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [求助]grub2 引导freebsd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442929 准确地说 应该是grub 1.97 因为debian还没到2 以前用arch的grub2引导freebsd 没有问题 Quote: menutry 'FreeBSD' { insmod ufs2 set root=(hd1,4) chainloader +1 } 这段应该也没有错误 可是偏偏error: no such partition 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavfin — 2013-05-29 17:23
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你这样需求的其实很少，因为大部分时候大家会用个默认值
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 瞎说 我的脚本是cron起就把日期设置为昨天的 但是你要手工导入数据 就命令行设置参数
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没听懂...下班... -n 应该pl
<MeaCulpa> s/pl/ok
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这么早
<yunfan> 那我也下了
<yunfan> quit
<onlylove> 下班下班，不折腾了
<ioio> bye
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有些网站为何无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442931 为何有些网站无法打开？ 请看这个网站， www.vim.org 我在家里无法打开，在单位确可以打开，请问，这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-05-29 18:02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • conky就是最接近桌面的一个图层？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442932 虽然看不出来有一样但是用鼠标圈选还是能看出那里是个图层，这就是conky么 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2013-05-29 18:16
<cppking> a question about sed: i have a file contains 3 "abc" lines,how to use sed to put a "xxx" line only below 2nd "abc"
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win7 用virtual box 虚拟ubuntu13.04 怎么搜索wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442933 可以上网 但看不到wifi热点 是不是要和win7 搞个双系统才行?? 统计信息: 发表于 由 javaduke — 2013-05-29 18:20
<cppking> ^k^: 你怎么是管理员?
<^k^> cppking, 我教我的。  18:59 
<cppking> 你在问上面那个问题吗？
<vetwangcn> 有人吗
<^k^> vetwangcn:点点点.  19:00 
<vetwangcn> 新手 想问下怎么装下载来的软件
<vetwangcn> 新手 想问下怎么装下载来的软件
<wzssyqa1> vetwangcn: 不同的软件安装方式不同
<vetwangcn> tar.gz   tar.gz2
<vetwangcn> 这两个格式的，
<wzssyqa1> vetwangcn: 这种一般要 ./configure;make;make install
<wzssyqa1> vetwangcn: 什么软件
<cppking> 先解压
<vetwangcn> ./configure
<vetwangcn> 这个的时候错误
<wzssyqa1> vetwangcn: 什么软件，什么错误，说清楚
<vetwangcn> 解压我是在桌面归档管理器解压的
<vetwangcn> 软件是这个install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64
<vetwangcn> 进入这个目录后使用 ./configure
<wzssyqa1> 这个可以直接从仓库装
<vetwangcn> 无法安装
<vetwangcn> 还有一个软件也是这样的 .tar.gz2的firefox
<vetwangcn> 也是进入目录后 ./configure错误
<wzssyqa1> vetwangcn: 你闲的编译firefox干嘛
<vetwangcn> 我想换个中文版的，
<wzssyqa1> 装插件就行了
<vetwangcn> 我不会装，以前用谷歌的，在ubuntu上还是安装不了
<vetwangcn> 现在只能sudo apt-get install来装软件。
 * vetwangcn 大哭
<jiero> vetwangcn: 什么，别用chrome 不就行了。
<jiero> chrome 多么麻烦。
<vetwangcn> 好多的英语看不懂啊
<jiero> vetwangcn:  什么乱七八糟的
<vetwangcn> 那在问下 qq那个软件能用
<vetwangcn> 当然除了webQQ
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> 不知道。不用。
<palomino|working> 不用webq\q的话,pidgin-lwq\q行么
<jiero> palomino|working: 帮忙做网站吧。
<palomino|working> 我哪儿会啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 等网站做好了，当翻译。
<palomino|working> google translate?
<jiero> palomino|working: 不是。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> :)
<jiero> palomino|working: 反感google
<jiero> palomino|working: 帮我修个 libreoffice bug哈
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 我哪会啊。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 你会啥呢。你不是美工吧。
<jiero> palomino|working: 但是你开发游戏的啊。
<palomino|working> 我是负责动嘴的。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃。到底是干嘛呢。。。让我了解下你哈。
<palomino|working> 简单地说就是...
<jiero> palomino|working: 老板。
<palomino|working> "你，干这个去“ "你，干那个去"
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 你怎么不收了 roylez 
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 指挥不动
<jiero> palomino|working: 那你很轻松拉。。。
<wujinquan> ubuntn  不支持stdin
<wujinquan> 吗？
<palomino|working> 很累。。 jiero 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 开不了机-device “UUID=...” not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442937 之前因为电脑硬件故障~换过某电路板~换过键盘~重置过bios等操作 然后就开机告诉我找不到device了，但我用livecd看设备的uuid完全没变啊，没道理找不到啊 急求大神帮忙解决 开机输出： ERROR：device 'UUID=...'not found.Ski
<^k^> pping fsck ERROR:Unable to find root device 'UUID=...' You are being dropped to a recovery …
<jusss> hi
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。你的下个游戏是啥哈。
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:47 
<palomino|working> fifa世界足球? jiero 
<jusss> palomino|working: 为啥现在天朝的新闻总离不开女人的bra
<palomino|working> 大概因为夏天到了人心思变
<jusss> palomino|working: 什么搜狐新闻 新浪新闻里都是大波妹
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在是一个比奶的社会
<palomino|working> 性浪和骚狐还能有啥别的嘛。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 那为啥足球宝贝之类的也都是大波
<jiero> palomino|working: 哇。。。你们是代工厂么。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 国外人也都喜欢大奶呀
<jusss> palomino|working: 这是不是一个涉及到nature的问题
<jiero> jusss: 喜欢多，不喜欢少。
<palomino|working> 主要还是自主研发吧.. jiero 
<jiero> jusss: 多数人喜欢钱多。
<jusss> jiero: 你喜欢吗
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。fifa不是牌子吗
<jiero> jusss: 我不在意。
<palomino|working> 跟ea合作的 jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 类似代工。。。
<palomino|working> >_<
<jusss> palomino|working: 你们在搞游戏？
<palomino|working> 搞了10年了。。
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马还在working
<jusss> palomino|working: 我没见过你说你是搞游戏的。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 据说搞游戏都很有钱
<jiero> jusss: 破马是领导
<jusss> jiero: 领导就更有钱了
<jiero> jusss: ？
<jiero> jusss: 为啥，你知道苹果的工资最低的就是领导。
<jusss> jiero: 不知道
<palomino|working> 那是赚到钱的... jusss 
<palomino|working> 大部分都饿死了。。
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我刷屏了？
<palomino|working> 我想是bot lag了
<jiero> 呃。。。那间隔也太蹊跷了
<jusss> palomino|working: 那你没饿死，就一定赚到了
<palomino|working> 没饿死的大部分也只是刚解决温饱。。
<jiero> jusss: palomino|working 肯定没那么多钱，否则就抓住 roylez 了
<palomino|working> 真发了我还在这儿泡着么- -
<jiero> palomino|working: 泡irc，就像泡温泉
<jiero> palomino|working: lol
<palomino|working> 那时得换个高档点的irc泡了
<jiero> palomino|working: 。
<jusss> palomino|working: 比如？
<jiero> palomino|working: 水往高出跑，人往低处走。。。
<palomino|working> ..........
<jiero> palomino|working: 事实剩余雄辩。
<palomino|working> 下班...
<palomino|working> byebye...
<jiero> 。
<jiero> oo
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<suifeng> http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-123818-1-1.html
<^k^> suifeng ... ⇪ vpnc自动翻墙之策略路由方案 - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 联想E46G屏幕无法调节亮度的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442946 E46G是使用intel集成的显卡，从11.04（好像是）开始用到现在13.04还是无法使用FN+方向键来调节亮度，这里写了一个脚本去调节： #! /bin/bash #MAX 4882, 20 level control echo 3662 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<chenqisu> 有没有淫在
<chenqisu> 谁用u盘装过ubuntu 13.04 64位
<chenqisu> 我怎么一用U盘启动就黑屏了呢
<chenqisu> 有没有人会搞啊
<chenqisu> 32位的都不会黑屏
<chenqisui> .....没人吗
<chenqisui> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<^k^> chenqisui ⇪ t: [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
<chenqisui> 有没有人帮忙看一下 怎么搞
<iMadper> chenqisui: 啥问题?
<chenqisui> 我怎么一用U盘启动就黑屏了呢
<chenqisui> <chenqisu> 有没有人会搞啊
<chenqisui> <chenqisu> 32位的都不会黑屏
<chenqisui> 用U盘安装 ubuntu 黑屏
<iMadper> chenqisui: 到哪一步之后花瓶了?
<iMadper> s/花屏/黑屏/
<chenqisui> 从U盘启动之后
<chenqisui> 一直都停在黑屏
<iMadper> chenqisui: grub都看不到?
<chenqisui> 只有背光 
<chenqisui> 嗯  什么都看不到
<iMadper> chenqisui: 那没得救.
<chenqisui> 32位的可以安装 
<chenqisui> 就64位的装不了
<chenqisui> 毛线啊，
<iMadper> chenqisui: 你grub都看不到, u盘没做好
<chenqisui> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<^k^> chenqisui ⇪ ti: [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
<chenqisui> 这里有解决的 但我看不懂
<chenqisui> 我靠了，
<iMadper> chenqisui: 你都进不了grub, 怎么修改这个?!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我没有 基础 但想装一个ubuntu的系统 下好了是13.4的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442947 如题 我没有 基础 但想装一个ubuntu的系统 下好了是13.4的系统 我是win8系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 godmxy2010 — 2013-05-29 21:06
<chenqisui> 那怎么搞啊
<jiero> chenqisui: 用其他发行版
<chenqisui> U盘是用unetbootin-windows-latest 这个该的
<iMadper> chenqisui: 都说了, 你要是连grub都进不去, 就u盘没做好. 重新用工具生成一个. 刚说了
<chenqisui> 我这机器是双显卡  联想
<jiero> chenqisui: 重新来过
<chenqisui> ultraiso 这个工具认不到64位ISO里面的文件 
<jiero> chenqisui: 那就别用那些呗。。。
<chenqisui> 那怎么刻到U盘里
<jiero> chenqisui: 很多软件可以用。
<jiero> chenqisui: 搜索一下，就蹦出20多个。
<chenqisui> 我都搜不到，虾米关键词
<jiero> chenqisui: usb linux  writer
<iMadper> chenqisui: ubuntu官网有教程的, 孩子
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在又回复到原来，加 7 个 irc 频道的时代了
<chenqisui> 能不能帖个中文的网址给我
<chenqisui> 英文的困难  
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在就在 #org-mode/#emacs 还有这里了.
<iMadper> chenqisui: 都是图, 给脑残看的, 困难个毛
<chenqisui> 哪？
<jiero> chenqisui:  。。。 http://wiki.linuxdeepin.com/index.php?title=%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8Universal_USB_Installer%E5%88%B6%E4%BD%9C%E5%BC%95%E5%AF%BCU%E7%9B%98
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 使用Universal USB Installer制作引导U盘 - Linux Deepin - 百科
<iMadper> chenqisui: 官网
<iMadper> chenqisui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<jiero> chenqisui: 告诉你一件事，中文的一般都是问题一堆，菜鸟才写。
 * iMadper WON't waste my time on chenqisui.
<jiero> chenqisui: 文化习惯是这样。
 * iMadper 只有觉得烧录个镜像就很了不起的人, 才会去写个教程记录下来...
 * iMadper 希望我没误伤....
<iMadper> lol~
 * jiero 最高学历是高中，信用卡都不给办哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 信用卡还关心学历?
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> jiero: 比尔盖茨都没有了那...
<iMadper> jiero: 他不是也大学辍学嘛?~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 那是 70年代哈
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧~
<Eexp> iMadper: jump
<iMadper> Eexp: 你大写真丑.
<jiero> Eexp: 。。。
<chenqisui> 发现个问题 昨天用的是1G的U盘，上面写最少2G。。。
<iMadper> Eexp: 改名字, 不然我t你
<iMadper> Eexp: 你到底是谁?
<jiero> Eexp:  http://item.jd.com/829366.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【戴尔Ins15TR-3628】戴尔（DELL） Ins15TR-3628 15英寸笔记本 （i5-3230M 6G 750G D刻 HD7730M 2G独显 蓝牙 背光键盘WIN7）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> Eexp: 你睡啊。
<iMadper> Eexp: 改回你自己的名字. 
<jiero> iMadper: 不过看 Eexpress@115.238.153.245 这种表述，一般没人随意建个那么奇怪的帐号来连irc吧。
<iMadper> jiero: ee才不是浙江的
<jiero> 哦。
<iMadper> jiero: 这个是浙江宁波的
 * iMadper 喵的, 来骗我们. 
<iMadper> 有可能是cfy
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 宁波的啊。。。老家。。。
<iMadper> Eexp: ä½ cfy?
<iMadper> Eexp: 不说还t你. 
<jiero> 奶奶老家宁波。
<jiero> Eexp: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉是 cfy 在 玩 bot
<Eexp> jiero: zege hao
<jiero> 。。。
<Eexp> cao
<jiero> Eexp: 。。。
<Eexp> mail
<Eexp> can not type chinese in montago ir 
<Eexp> send me email
<iMadper> Eexp: your email address plz
<Eexp> that dell laptop
<Eexp> nnnnnd
<iMadper> Eexp: 你到底是不是cfy? 
<Eexp> jiero
<Eexp> me
<iMadper> jiero: 想t了 Eexp , 又怕误伤cfy.
<jiero> Eexp:  ok
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉是 ee。。。
<Eexp> n,,,, qia shi imadperr
<jiero> iMadper: 看样子不知道了。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道. t了再说.
<qinglingquan> :)
<chenqisui> 神兽可以像间酱紫
<Eexp> jiero keyboard seems fit my require
<Eexp> bad software
<jiero> 。
<jiero> http://openclipart.org/people/redaxa/hare.svg
<jiero> 大概是描的
<chenqisui> hello...  su ru fa  zen me zhuang
<alvin_rxg> chenqisui: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *QB)yG7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<iMadper> chenqisui: 自己去google吧
<iMadper> chenqisui: 问这种网上很多教程的问题, 就是在浪费别人的时间. 
<chenqisui> iMadper:  i know..
<iMadper> chenqisui: 你知道还来问. 
<iMadper> chenqisui: 如果你想说 "我(以前就)知道", 就用 I know. 如果想说 "我(现在)明白了", 用 i see.
<chenqisui> iMadper: ming bai 
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper ：到了北京之后变冷酷了。
<iMadper> jiero: 心情不好呀... ntr那个妹子最近不回我短信了... 哦, 应该说回复很慢了...
<iMadper> jiero: 估计有了男朋友, 就顾不上我了... 
<jiero> 。。。你那种表达，下一个。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不然怎么说? 直接让她来跟我?
<iMadper> jiero: 当初我就没做到, 现在怎么好意思要求人家...
<iMadper> jiero: 我很公平的, 当时她说等我, 现在我也等她.
<jiero> iMadper: 不说这个，你现在道歉吧。。。不是要求，是求。
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> iMadper: 算了。。。太压抑了。还是别做了。
<savr> hi
<iMadper> jiero: 还有个很大的问题, 我之前就是异地恋, 很苦. 现在我在北京, 她在广州, 不好要求那个妹子跟我异地恋
<savr> how is everyone
<iMadper> savr: good
<jiero> savr: not bad. 
<^k^> savr:点点点.  22:09 
<chenqisui> 我靠 都啥啊。 直接去广州不就行了
<iMadper> chenqisui: 如果事情都这么简单就好了, 孩子...
<chenqisui> iMadper: 哥貌似比你大
<iMadper> chenqisui: 那也是孩子好.
<chenqisui> iMadper: 妹。。我孩子都快出来了，你妹子都没有搞到，不是比你大么
<iMadper> chenqisui: 当我跟你一样大的时候, 我仍然希望别人叫我孩子.   --> 那也是孩子好 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。没关系的，我会叫你孩子的。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<chenqisui> iMadper: jiero: ^_^
<jiero> chenqisui: 孩子你也是。
<savr> could someone help me with this: http://imgur.com/dFEu3EH
<^k^> savr ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<savr> the captcha is in chinese
<savr> and I don't know how to write chinese 
<chenqisui> savr: 尘埃落定
<jiero> savr:  looks like your breaking into some kind of security system :)
<savr> chenchacha: thanks!!
<jiero> .
<alvin_rxg> ..
<jiero> wrong one
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 蚊帐好了吗？
<chenqisui> jiero: savr: 你们睡一块？
<jiero> chenqisui: ？？
<chenqisui> ^_^
<chenqisui> jiero: 怎么问蚊帐。。。。
<jiero> chenqisui: 因为我想知道他那里的情况。
<jiero> chenqisui: 远方之人，不了解
<savr> jiero: one to keep foreigners out?
<chenqisui> jiero: 我还以为你们睡一块
<jiero> savr:  :S possibly 
<savr> jiero: or to keep spam bots out
<jiero> savr: maybe
<iMadper> savr: keep bots out.
<iMadper> savr: but the owner of that site dont believe foreigners will visit it. 
<jiero> savr:  no open-source ocr program could read those yet
<savr> it's douban
<savr> so I'll be now socialising with the chinese
<chenqisui> savr: 豆瓣怎么啦
<iMadper> savr: I'd like follow you. if you tell me your nick.
<jiero> chenqisui: 他想和中国人交流。
<chenqisui> savr: 那也要用中文
<chenqisui> savr: write chinese
<chenqisui> savr: so easy
<iMadper> chenqisui: 用英文就够了. 
<jiero> savr, were you playing #hedgewars , by any chance?
<jiero> I felt somewhat  familiar to the nick savr...
<jiero> iMadper: 豆瓣你去干什么
<iMadper> jiero: 关注妹子...
<iMadper> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av580098/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【全程高能】各种版本的妹子被XXX后的反应。 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<jiero> iMadper: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/39637014/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ ENTP女屌丝，求同类。我是新来的（附加照片）
<chenqisui> jiero:  豆瓣好玩吗
<iMadper> jiero: .. .. .. 挺好看的... 不过, 我还是专心的ntr
<jiero> chenqisui: 不知道。
<jiero> iMadper: 你怎么会专心 ntr 呢。。。做研究么。
<jiero> iMadper: 好奇啊。
<chenqisui> 苦逼啊
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看磁盘是 高级格式化过，支持 native 4k sectors 的？
<if_else> 我用 fdisk -l 查看磁盘：Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<if_else> 难道说明，磁盘没有高级格式化过么？
<qinglingquan> if_else: 你的是老硬盘吧？
<qinglingquan> if_else: 不需要4k对齐
<chenqisui> if_else: 睡觉 别纠结了
<if_else> 不是老硬盘，是服务器的
<if_else> 是新的磁盘
<allen> 还有人 在吗  
<chenqisui> allen: 有
<Tetralet> if_else: fdisk -l
<qinglingquan> if_else: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Tetralet> if_else: 如果看到 Partition XXX does not start on physical sector boundary. 就要小心了
<Guest67585> 呵呵呵   你们 是长时间 呆在 这个上面 聊天吗  
<qinglingquan> if_else: 这样的是需要对齐的吧。
<Tetralet> qinglingquan: Advanced format 有支援向前相容，但要很小心得切硬碟才行
<chenqisui> 我更新一个apt-get 更新了快一个小时了  怎么会这么慢啊
<Guest67585> 我想问一个问题  我是在win7上面 下载的linux的锐捷客户端   当然不是放在那个ubuntu的分区 里面  这样 我可以 对这个文件 进行操作吗 
<qinglingquan> Tetralet: 那判断4k对齐的标准是什么？
<Tetralet> qinglingquan: 比如說，我的 EeePC 是這樣：
<Tetralet>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Tetralet> /dev/sda1   *          63     1606499      803218+  83  Linux
<abinez> 城管都不在？
<Tetralet> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<abinez> roylez 你怎么还没休息啊
<Tetralet> qinglingquan: Start 以 63 開始（不能被 8 整除），若這顆硬碟是 Advanced format，就要小心了
<Guest67585> 你们 谈的是什么啊 
<abinez> 读的是舞姿田鼠
<if_else> qinglingquan: 兄，我用 parted 分区对齐了，但是 fdisk 查看的 Sector size (logical/physical): 是：
<if_else>  512 bytes / 512 bytes
<qinglingquan> Tetralet: 不用考虑Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes or Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes的情况
<if_else> qinglingquan: 那 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 这个 4096 是如何出来的？
<qinglingquan> if_else: 那就是对齐了，parted有一个aligin-check
<if_else> qinglingquan: 是的，分区如果其实是 0 会提示的，我改为 2048s 才行的
<qinglingquan> if_else: 那是我的另一块硬盘的显示。:)
<if_else> qinglingquan: 兄，那如果不用  Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 判断 4k 支持
<if_else> 有什么可以判断磁盘是否支持 4K sectors 的？
<qinglingquan> fivesheep: parted, align-check
<qinglingquan> if_else: parted,align-check
<qinglingquan> fivesheep: sorry,错发
<if_else> qinglingquan: 但是服务器上面的 redhat 5 的 parted 版本还太低了
<Tetralet> qinglingquan: 說得也是... 我想一下
<Tetralet> if_else: dmesg | grep ATA 之類的指令，找一下硬碟型號，然後 google 一下？
<if_else> Tetralet: 兄，fdisk 输出的 Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 没法参考么？
<if_else> 为什么我的是 Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<qinglingquan> if_else: 我的老硬盘是显示的Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<qinglingquan> if_else: 新硬盘显示的是Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<if_else> qinglingquan: 我查看服务器上面  SSD 磁盘也是 Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<if_else> qinglingquan: 这不科学啊，你的 4096 是怎么出来的/
<Tetralet> if_else: 我不知耶？我的主機 WD10EADS-00M 應該不是 Advanced format，但也是 Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<if_else> Tetralet: 所以我也找不到用什么工具可以判断磁盘是 4k 的了？
<Tetralet> if_else: dmesg | grep ATA 之類的指令，找一下硬碟型號，然後 google 一下？
<qinglingquan> if_else: Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<qinglingquan> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 64601 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<qinglingquan> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<qinglingquan>  
<if_else> Tetralet: 只能这样么？在 OS 中没法用工具获取信息么？
<ofan> 分清物理扇区和逻辑扇区
<qinglingquan> if_else: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<qinglingquan> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<qinglingquan>  
<if_else> qinglingquan: 兄，你的这个显示 512 的是 4k 的么？
<ofan> 现在大硬盘都是4k扇区
<qinglingquan> ofan: 如何判断对齐否？
<if_else> qinglingquan: 是的，我就说的 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 和 512 bytes / 512 bytes 后面的 物理
<Tetralet> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes ← 非 Advanced format
<qinglingquan> if_else: 是4k的
<ofan> qinglingquan: 整数倍
<qinglingquan> ofan: 哪个参数的整数倍？
<ofan> qinglingquan: 逻辑扇区最小512，4k是512的整数倍，或者逻辑扇区是物理扇区>=1的整数倍
<qinglingquan> ofan: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes这个是对齐的吧？
<if_else> Tetralet: 兄，这个判断对么？我查看 
<ofan> qinglingquan: 是
<if_else> qinglingquan: 对齐是要查看 起始扇区的位置是否是 4 的整数倍的吧
<Tetralet> if_else: 8 的倍數
<Tetralet> 錯人 XD
<if_else> ofan: 兄，那如何判断磁盘是否支持 4k 的 
<qinglingquan> ofan: ok
<if_else> Tetralet: lol 我错了e
<Tetralet> qinglingquan: 8 的倍數
<Tetralet> if_else: 先查一下硬碟型號啦
<Tetralet> if_else: 不然就是看看 fdisk -l 有沒有該死的 Partition XXX does not start on physical sector boundary. 訊息了
<if_else> Tetralet: fdisk -l 没有这个信息，我刚才找了磁盘型号：
<if_else> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/ssd/21810-roundup-12-hdds-with-2-tb-capacity.html?start=11
<qinglingquan> if_else: 那就应该ok
<^k^> if_else ... ⇪ Roundup: 12 HDDs with 2 TB capacity
<if_else> qinglingquan: 什么 OK ？
<if_else> qinglingquan: 这个磁盘，应该是新盘的
<if_else> qinglingquan 但是 fdisk 显示的是 Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Tetralet> if_else: 這一顆是 Advanced Format... XD
<if_else> Tetralet: 产品说明是 搞机格式化的，但是为何 fdisk 显示 sector size 不是  512 bytes / 4096 bytes 
<if_else> Tetralet: 后面的 physical 是 512 而不是 4096
<Tetralet> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Tetralet> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Tetralet> ↑ 我家的 Advanced Format 硬碟
<Tetralet> 所以你那一顆不用猜，就是 Advanced Format 的 XD
<Tetralet> 但，非 Advanced Format 的硬碟也可以用 Advanced Format 的方法切
<if_else> Tetralet: 为什么我的不显示 4096 bytes 呢？
<Tetralet> logical 的是 512 ← 這個？
<if_else> Tetralet: 是的，逻辑的是 512 的
<Tetralet> 喔
<qinglingquan> Tetralet: 他的是Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Tetralet> ... 好笨 XDDDD
<Tetralet> if_else: 不知耶 XD
<Tetralet> if_else: 不知道的話，就乖乖得用 Advanced Format 的方法切
<Tetralet> if_else: 不知道的話，就乖乖得用 Advanced Format 的方法切好了
<if_else> Tetralet: 我，很纠结，，，
<Tetralet> if_else: 我想也是 XD
<Tetralet> if_else: 不知道耶！所以我覺得安全的方法是，用 Advanced Format 的方法切，可以開機的不用擔心
<if_else> http://excess.org/article/2010/11/wd-hdd-lying-about-4k-sectors/
<^k^> if_else ⇪ ti: WD HDD lying about 4K sectors - excess.org
<if_else> 这篇文章说 磁盘撒谎了。。。
<Tetralet> if_else: 有趣！超～感謝！
<if_else> Tetralet: 被坑了：http://bpaste.net/show/102833/
<if_else> fdisk -b 4096 -l /dev/sda
<if_else> 使用 -b 4096 就会显示：Sector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<if_else> 但是，也不是 512 bytes / 4096 bytes 这种，，，
<Tetralet> if_else: 喔 也就是說... 那個只是改變 block 的計算單位大小？
<if_else> Tetralet: 恩
<Tetralet> 所以重點還是在 physical 這裡？
<if_else> Tetralet: 兄，你可以贴一下你的 smartctl -a /dev/sda 的信息么？
<if_else> Tetralet: 我刚才在 archlinux wiki 中查看，在 smartctl -a /dev/sda 中的 ：Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
<if_else> 不知道，你那边是否是 4096
<Tetralet> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<qinglingquan> if_else: 你用什么格式化的？fdisk ? parted?
<if_else> qinglingquan: 分区用的 parted 格式化用的 mkfs.ext4
<if_else> qinglingquan: 但是在用 parted 分区之前，fdisk -l 显示就已经是 
<if_else> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<if_else> 了
<qinglingquan> if_else: parted分区应该默认就对齐了的
<if_else> qinglingquan: 是的，分区是对齐了
<if_else> qinglingquan: 现在不是纠结分区对齐的问题，是想知道磁盘的物理扇区是否 4k 高级格式化过的
<SVDC> knownbad M16 算自动步枪么？
<knownbad> 看扳机控制。  但民用的已经非法了。
<knownbad> 严格来讲市面上的是AR15.
<SVDC> 还好我们是在网络上，不然得被你用自动步枪扫射了
<knownbad> 应该叫击发控制吧。
<knownbad> 我是很和平的。
<SVDC> 昨天你还说要砍了我
<SVDC> 暴露身份了
<knownbad> 除非某些发动人士。
<knownbad> 反动。
<SVDC> 额
<SVDC> 我牙疼，肿了
<knownbad> 抢不杀人，是人杀人。
<knownbad> 你非礼了人家？
<SVDC> 这说不通额，枪本来就是设计杀人的
<SVDC> 没饿
<SVDC> 说刀倒可以，刀不杀人，是人杀人
<knownbad> 没人在抢后怎么杀人？
<SVDC> 枪不杀人还能干啥呢？额，还可打猎
<SVDC> 我错了
<knownbad> 车祸死的人更多。
<SVDC> 额。
<SVDC> 上次给你的 radio tray 好用么
<SVDC> 我用他听美国一粤语电台
<knownbad> 好用，方便多了。
<knownbad> 1130？
<SVDC> 好像不是
<SVDC> KMRB 这个
<knownbad> 是那个。
<SVDC> 1430 吧
<SVDC> 不过他有个普通话的。我听得是粤语的
<knownbad> 不怎么喜欢他们。
<SVDC> 本来想找香港商业电台的听，有讲鬼古的。但是很早就换了播放器，linux 收听不了
<SVDC> 香港电台不好听。
<knownbad> 应该是听从祖国的指示下。
<SVDC> 其实听美国那个华人电台只是想知道，国外的华人都在关心什么。
<SVDC> 但是听了很失望啊，有很多医药广告啊。
<SVDC> 就像国内电视台半夜总插播的那些卖表的广告
<SVDC> 貌似乌鸦天下一样黑。
<SVDC> 我去忙去了。
<knownbad> 嗯。
<SVDC> 那电台貌似面对的都是香港那边来的人，话题都是关于香港的。我也不知道怎么说，貌似听众都是平时没什么娱乐的，他们看的电视还是看香港的翡翠，明珠。
<SVDC> 貌似都是不懂英文的那批听众
<SVDC> 我的感觉
<SVDC> 在当地都是在华人堆里，与外界没什么联系，又不看美国的电视，得驳接什么卫星，收看回香港的电视台。
<SVDC> 听那广播给我的感觉是这样
<abinez> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130528/003153.htm
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Fairphone Android智能良心手机 远离血汗供应链_数码_腾讯网
<SVDC> knownbad 再问一个就忙了，美国本土有华语频道的么？本土办得。
<knownbad> 所以我不怎么喜欢。
<knownbad> 有点停留在过去的感觉。
<SVDC> 额，是饿
<SVDC> 美国本土有华语频道的么
<knownbad> 都是外来的。  本土的就是华裔了。
<knownbad> 更正，除了新闻外。
<abinez> knownbad: 你家M16借来用用
<SVDC> 额，新闻有华语的新闻？
<abinez> knownbad: 用来打靶子
<knownbad> 不叫M16，只是AR15
<abinez> 你不是说的M16么
<SVDC> 我说的是电视频道。我想在美国开一华语电视频道，可能亏本，所以只开电台
<knownbad> 说错了，后来更正。
<abinez> 多少米
<knownbad> 可以啊，好赚呢。
<abinez> knownbad: 你买这个多少米
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 五斤米？
<abinez> lol，我说的多少大洋
<SVDC> m16的样子好怪额
<knownbad> 因为是气动回复。
<abinez> AR-15中的“AR”来自阿玛莱特的英文名称
<abinez> 阿玛莱特于1959年将其AR-10和AR-15的生产权卖给了柯尔特公司。柯尔特公司将AR-15步枪卖给全世界许多军队组织，包括美国空军、陆军以及海军陆战队。 AR-15之后逐渐被美国军方采购，但却是使用M16的名称
<SVDC> 有去过打过猎么，打靶终归不刺激
<abinez> 军用的叫M16
<abinez> 民用的版本是AR-15
<knownbad> 是有越战留下的M16卖但击发控制卸下了。
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 哦
<knownbad> M16是全自动。
<SVDC> 有打过猎么，打靶不好玩。至少杀一下动物
<abinez> 昨天在网上看了个视频是加工狙击枪管的
<knownbad> 便宜的话$600就有了。
<SVDC> knownbad 以前你也说过有把手枪
<SVDC> 你家都快成军火库了
<abinez> knownbad: 你们买枪需要啥手续？
<knownbad> AR15好用是后继市场大。  可以自己买配件改造。  枪管就是。
<knownbad> 有手枪20年了。
<abinez> AR-15据说是美国最畅销的款式了
<knownbad> 没那么多， 就各一支。
<abinez> KN
<SVDC> 我出生就有 “手枪” 了
<abinez> knownbad: LOL
<knownbad> 小鸟吧？
<abinez> knownbad: 是鸟枪
<SVDC> “手”枪，没女人，只有手
<knownbad> 得有绿卡或是公民。
<abinez> knownbad: 哦
<SVDC> 所以叫手枪
<abinez> 一把AR-15多少钱？
<SVDC> 我匿了
<knownbad> 得经由背景调查同时10天的等待期。
<abinez> 这个太大了，买个小的手枪还行
<SVDC> abinez 没办法，我天生的那么大
<knownbad> 都行，散弹抢更大一支。
<abinez> knownbad: 买那种可以安装消声器的手枪
<abinez> 或者是微型冲锋
<abinez> 低后座力的
<knownbad> 那个不合法，但网上有如何自制。
<abinez> 那种看来只有特工能拥有了
<SVDC> 多管的那叫什么枪？格林？
<abinez> 格林机关枪
<knownbad> 有个法律漏洞可以不需要登记买枪但得DIY.
<abinez> 但没有子弹啊
<abinez> 不谈论这个了
<knownbad> 买啊， 我都网上买快递送到家。
<SVDC> 自制额，没看很多西片都有自制子弹额
<abinez> 好像这个是敏感的东西
<SVDC> 半夜无所谓额，没看我半夜才来么
<abinez> SVDC: 笑话，电影都是骗人的
<knownbad> 不是吧，我看过有线台国内很多军事迷。
<SVDC> 想去打手枪，没心情
<abinez> 电影里的人中枪无数，还能潇洒的要命
<knownbad> 我自制过子弹。
<abinez> 。。。。
<SVDC> 额
<knownbad> 弹头买来的不是自己铸造。
<abinez> 你哪里来的蛋壳
<abinez> 火药呢
<SVDC> 母鸡生额
<knownbad> 买啊，或是在循环。
<knownbad> 再。
<SVDC> 蛋壳
<abinez> 能买手雷么
<abinez> 或者C4之类的
<abinez> knownbad: 
<SVDC> 应该可以，还可以买高压锅
<SVDC> 高压锅炸弹
<abinez> SVDC: 你买烟花不是更好
<SVDC> 额
<abinez> 那种火箭弹
<knownbad> 打完的弹壳回收清洁后再装弹。  直到延伸过长或是有裂缝。
<abinez> LOL
<SVDC> 我匿了，打手枪去
<knownbad> C4是管制品。
<abinez> knownbad: 手雷呢？
<SVDC> abinez 他是预备役出生的
<knownbad> 应该也是但我没查过。
<SVDC> 好像听 knownbad 说过，差点就去打伊拉克了
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> knownbad: 幸好你没去伊拉克
<knownbad> 没，但单位i有人去了。
<abinez> 回来了没
<SVDC> 额。
<knownbad> 回来了。没事。
<abinez> 去伊拉克的人回来了？
<SVDC> 去打战，老板应该不能炒得吧
<knownbad> 一样可以，但较少。
<abinez> 据说，从战场回来的很多都会自杀
<abinez> 自杀的人数比在战场上被打死的还多
<abinez> 这是怎么回事？
<knownbad> 自古都如此。
<SVDC> 退役兵，美国有啥福利的么？
<abinez> 可能压力太大了
<knownbad> 越战时就有了。
<SVDC> 自生自灭？
<SVDC> 我想应该有补贴的吧
<knownbad> 有福利，蛮好的。
<abinez> 没有办法向其他人倾诉
<SVDC> 额
<SVDC> 不说了，打手枪去
<abinez> 没人知道那些战场上的经历
<knownbad> 多用些润滑剂。
<abinez> 太残酷了
<abinez> knownbad: 你看那些打仗的视频没？
<knownbad> 有些吧。
<abinez> 有个人，在壕沟里刚探出头，就被爆头了
<abinez> 击中天灵盖
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 困了
<^k^>  05:05
<abinez> Linux raspberrypi 3.6.11+ #446 PREEMPT Fri May 10 20:17:25 BST 2013 armv6l
<abinez> The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
<abinez> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<abinez> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<abinez> Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
<abinez> permitted by applicable law.
<abinez> Last login: Wed May 29 23:01:44 2013 
<abinez> pi@raspberrypi ~ $
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-30
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • dash搜索不能切换输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442993 因为u13.04 下，unity的不成熟，我选择了其他的桌面管理器；比如gnome fallback, gnome shell 什么的。 先装的 gnome fallback： sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 用这个fallback后，发现，alt-tab，竟然没用，不能切换app； 按super键，弹出
<^k^> “开始”菜单后，搜索框，也不能打开输入法。 于是，又装了gnome …
<lucky_> 谁能教我怎么给sd卡建立ext分区？
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> lucky_: 用fdisk
<lucky_> kingbo: 怎么用？
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:39 
<kingbo> lucky_: 你不会是window吧？这个都不知道
<lucky_> kingbo: 我用的是ubuntu
<lucky_> kingbo: 我的确不知道，你教教我嘛
<kingbo> lucky_: 首先你要知道你的SD卡挂的是那个设备号，你的ubuntu有没有安装fdisk，中国人喜欢用baidu，你就百度吧，这个应该有。。。。。
<kingbo> 有个图形界面的....gparted
<lucky_> kingbo: fdisk是一个软件吗？
<kingbo> lucky_: 这个玩意儿印象之中自古至今是系统自带的
<kingbo> 不知道 ubuntu有没有把它裁掉
<lucky_> kingbo: 度娘的意思fdisk好像是一个命令吧？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • NVIDIA Optimus video cards.？！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442994 nvidia发布了吗～？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2013-05-30 8:18
<kingbo> lucky_: 不大会引导人，自己水平有限，怕教坏了，找大神吧
<lucky_> kingbo: lol。这么谦虚哈
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40949/qidian-employees-lock-up
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 起点中文网多名离职员工被刑拘 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<archl> onlylove: 美食吧
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40929/crackers-make-minced
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 用户密码薄如纸 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux下有什么软件可以为PDF建立索引目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442995 扫描的文件，页数比较多。想像网上下载的电子书那样，建立一个可以在左侧显示的索引，层次显示的目录。 什么软件可以完成这个任务呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-05-30 0:55
<Oooops> archl: 昨天那，是amd显卡？型号都没
<archl> Oooops: 哦。nvidia显卡的价格贵 500
<gehong> lin下还是用N卡或Intel相对较好啊~~
<onlylove> nv的optimus搞定没
<onlylove> 别说bbb
<archl> 看不到。
<archl> onlylove: 新驱动似乎可以了。
<archl> onlylove: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] NVIDIA Has Major New Linux Driver: Optimus, RandR 1.4
<onlylove> 看起来不错
<onlylove> 现在新机器大都是双显卡的，买nv卡一直纠结这问题，反而是a卡稍微有点优势
<archl> 我想要的不是中国人要得。
<onlylove> archl: 你想要的是啥
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40950/nothing-if-you-leave-team
<Oooops> archl: 最好还是不要独显的。amd的驱动，怀疑会有问题，型号都不写。
<gehong> A卡的驱动更新一直有点慢，而且对旧卡的支持不是很好...
<archl> 主流买笔记本的都考虑玩游戏快不快，多空间，所以低分辨率+显卡+大硬盘。
<archl> 我都不需要。
<archl> 80GB硬盘就够用，
<archl> 分辨率要高，显卡无所谓
<onlylove> 我切身体验告诉你，笔记本玩游戏，你闲着没事蛋疼去吧
<archl> onlylove: 你的经验没转化成市场利润。
<onlylove> 没有个大点的显示器，你玩着舒服么
<archl> onlylove: 可以。
<onlylove> archl: 不是转换不转换的问题
<archl> onlylove: 太大了，太看不清楚。
<archl> onlylove: 不清晰 :)
<onlylove> archl: 看你玩什么游戏，你玩wow试试
<archl> onlylove: 不玩那个
<onlylove> archl: 没那个问题，液晶除非你分辨率设的不对
<onlylove> archl: 那个没有大显示器就是个麻烦
<archl> onlylove: 大显示器不是很合适玩FPS
<archl> onlylove: 晃动太大
<onlylove> 想想14寸的1600×900和19寸的哪个看起来舒服
<onlylove> archl: 我不玩fps
<archl> onlylove: 我不玩ARPG
<archl> onlylove: 我玩 action
<archl> rts fps
<onlylove> archl: 你可以把镜头拉远一点
<archl> 。。。
<archl> onlylove: 怎么可能。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你要坚持第一人称我没办法
<archl> 不是第一人称也不行，高速动作游戏用大屏幕没啥
<onlylove> 我最讨厌刚才那篇洗脑文章，中国有句话叫说的比唱的好听
<archl> onlylove: 因为多数人不会说唱
<onlylove> archl: 就学校一个样。每到大扫除时，学校就会说，学校是你家，卫生靠大家。一到学生迟到时， 学校就会说，你TMD以为这是你家啊。
<onlylove> archl: 这才是真相
<archl> 唱的都固定了。人也不会
<onlylove> 只能是这样“饼画的好大，蛋扯的好远”
<archl> onlylove: 有容乃大，包含天下。
<onlylove> archl: 包你妹
<onlylove> archl: 对于万恶的资本家，一个字，滚
<onlylove> archl: 对于万恶的官僚主义，一句话，爷不和你玩
<onlylove> 都说天朝在走资本主义道路，实际上，天朝在打着社会主义幌子，用资本主义方式，走封建主义道路
<archl> onlylove: 文化核心~
<onlylove> 看起来nv的optimus能在linux上干活了，等jusss那货的测试结果
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu下的自制视频播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442997 求教各位大神，在下想在ubuntu环境下自制一个3d窗口的视频播放器。因为以前在windows下做过类似的东西，是用wpf做一个正方体然后把播放器窗口和菜单窗口分别贴在不同面上，按键转动正方体达到菜单和播放窗口的切换
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40943/my-first-year-freelancing
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 我自由职业头一年总结 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 自由职业……好羡慕啊
<onlylove> 其实我更关心自由职业会不会找到妹子，感觉工作不稳定的样子
<archl> onlylove:  自由职业必须在某2方面很强，能赚钱才好
<archl> 一方面都不够
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，还在当领导。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • xfce4下双显示器 panel和桌面图标无论如何都只在左边的显示器显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442998 我是ubuntu 13.04 最近添置了一台显示器 想要使用拓展显示器模式 由于xfce4的显示器设置的功能实在太弱 于是就在gnome下做了设置然后在xfce4下执行gnome-settings-session套用了一下 本来
<^k^> 在gnome下是很正常的 主要内容和桌面都在右边的显示器显示 但是回到xf …
<archl> palomino|working: 你也是在这里站岗围观的群众
 * palomino|working 围观 archl 
 * onlylove 围观archl
<onlylove> palomino|working: 为啥要围观呢？
<palomino|working> 感觉他有号召围观的意思
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|working: 为啥后面总是working呢
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<archl> palomino|working: 你被围观了。
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<palomino|working> 因为不working时不来这儿啊... onlylove 
<roylez_> archl: 游戏不好玩
<archl> roylez_: 嗯。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 和着你的working就是irc聊天啊
<palomino|working> 围与被围只在一念之间 archl 
<archl> roylez_: 什么样的游戏好玩。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 没关系，大家一起泡澡
<palomino|working> 显然是在利用等编译的时间来chat一下嘛 onlylove 
<onlylove> archl: 数独，扫雷啥的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要combine啥东西，那么久
<palomino|working> 经常需要compile
<palomino|working> so..
<archl> onlylove: 不玩。
<archl> onlylove: 我要玩也玩机器人。。。
<onlylove> archl: 毛机器人？不明白
<archl> onlylove:  robots the game http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robots
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Robots - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<archl> roylez: 好玩的游戏给你 http://epicinventor.com/index.html
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Epic Inventor | Side-scrolling Action RPG!
<adam8157> Oooops: 四个蛋
<onlylove> archl: 就是gnome那个让robots互相撞死的游戏啊
<tryit> 有人用OpenOCD吗？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马总
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AY1FIGG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00AY1FIGG
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Toshiba Satellite U925T-S2120 12.5-Inch Touchscreen Ultrabook (Midnight Brown in Soft Touch Body): Computers & Accessories
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奇葩物
<dou> 没什么人啊
<railly> 呃
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu安装mysql出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443003 输入sudo apt-get install mysql-server之后 出现以下错误提示： Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists
<^k^> or status file could not be parsed or opened. 为什么会这样 求高手解答 统计信 …
<railly> 有没有办法在终端聊天
<imtxc> Oooops: 啥
<imtxc> kpw 是 1024 678 分辨率？ 
<yunfan> 主席鉴定下这个电源如何 http://item.jd.com/610312.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ ~ÓŹĆľČmeta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=gb2312" /> window.pageConfig = { compatible: true, product: { skuid: 610312, name: '\u8d85\u9891\u4e09\uff08\u0050\u0043\u0043\u004f\u004f\u004c\u0045\u0052\uff09\u0056\u0036\u9752\u9e1f\u7248\u0020\u7535\u6e90\uff08\u989d\u5b9a\u0032\u0035\u0030\u0057\u002f\u6781\u81f4\u9759\u97f3\u002f\u5bbd\u5e45\u7535\u538b\u8bb
<^k^> e\u8ba1\uff09', skuidkey:'CE14F86C69A004E4D8AE98E057D6E354', href: 'http://item.jd.com/6 …
<yunfan> cc MeaCulpa 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求救libreoffice4.0.3.3 calc 不能大小写转化了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443007 以前需要把小写数字转化成金额大写，只需要执行选中表格》右键》单元格式》数字》格式码中输入 [DBNum2]General，就可以，这个新版本就不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-05-30 4:24
<roylez> yunfan: 电源不懂
<yunfan> roylez:  额  找个懂的人给鉴定下 我最近要配个mini itx
<yunfan> 复用我之前的i7 2600
<solowc> yunfan, 配机器呢？啥配置啊，看起来性能听强啊，i7啊，我这还是p9700呢
<yunfan> solowc: 没钱买3xxx的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 干嘛用？
<gebjgd> yunfan, i7你不怕费电？
<solowc> yunfan, 已经不错了，我现在在等14nm的u，反正p9700够用了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 放家里做开发机
<yunfan> 我之前已经配了 用了一年多 太吵 准备换成小板
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没有必要
<gebjgd> yunfan, 直接上amd e系列的板子和u
<gebjgd> yunfan, 超级省电 40w封顶了
<yunfan> solowc: 核心少 又不支持超线程 不知道你买来做啥
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我昨晚搜了一夜 apu 低功耗的性能烂
<yunfan> 性能好的5800k这些功耗已经100w了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 而且我是要做开发机 你给我推荐 e系列 apu 真坑啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你做什么开发
<solowc> yunfan, 我这就是个人用用，不做计算，计算有集群的，性能暂时够了
<yunfan> solowc: 我不是没集群么 你在啥单位啊 居然有集群玩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我准备给minix贡献点代码
<yunfan> 总要有个build machine
<yunfan> 和测试机
<yunfan> gebjgd: 另外我自己本身的工作就需要开发
<gebjgd> yunfan, 回家还工作   勤奋
<yunfan> gebjgd: 回家也研究啊 大佬 你一看就不是爱好者
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我爱欧元
<solowc> yunfan, 科研，做理论计算的，没集群怎么行
<solowc> yunfan, 你好牛啊，我没搞过开发，不知道跟我们写计算程序有啥区别
<yunfan> solowc: 为毛你科研的来这里 莫非你是科研单位打杂的？
<yunfan> solowc: 你们的代码必定简单 只是重计算
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我到是想装个小机器看电视用呢
<yunfan> solowc: 我自己平时的开发是io密集的 倒不需要重计算 只是要调试 经常要重新build
<solowc> yunfan, 我喜欢ubuntu，就来了，确实，很重计算
<yunfan> solowc: 还有就是改完要单元测试 大内存+高cpu的机器会很快 
<yunfan> 比如以前在公司里做那些接口 提交前都要跑一次所有接口的但愿测试
<yunfan> 不过现在他们用了工具在hg那边做钩子来自动跑测试了
<yunfan> solowc: 你是做生物的？
<solowc> yunfan, 那确实，我这里都是检查计算结果的合理性的，
<solowc> yunfan, 做物理的
<solowc> yunfan, 不关心I／O啥的，
<solowc> yunfan, 也没有界面
<yunfan> solowc: 这样 做生物的数据量好大 不知道你做物理的为毛也要高计算 难道是对撞机 哈
<solowc> yunfan, 材料
<yunfan> solowc: 我看许多科研单位的那些界面不是挺酷的么
<yunfan> solowc: 纳米材料？
<yunfan> 对了 昨天看美剧失控
<solowc> yunfan, 自己写的，又不卖
<solowc> yunfan, 高温合金
<yunfan> 终于看清了他们那个终端用的shell了
<yunfan> 竟然是ksh
<gebjgd> solowc, cuda?
<gebjgd> solowc, 还是opencl?
<yunfan> solowc: 这个我就没兴趣了 纳米材料比较感兴趣
<solowc> gebjgd, 成熟软件包使用的是vasp，atk等
<gebjgd> solowc, 哦
<gebjgd> solowc, 不懂 高级
<solowc> gebjgd, 这个，没啥高级的，你不在这个行当而已，像yunfan的写软件，我就不懂
<yunfan> solowc: 会者不难 你觉得简单是因为你曾经付出过艰难的学习过程啊
<solowc> gebjgd, 我写的东西大多我自己知道，其他人很难用的
<yunfan> solowc: 你一般用什么语言写？
<solowc> gebjgd, 我不会开发
<solowc> yunfan, 科学计算吗，主要是fortran并行计算程序
<yunfan> solowc: 居然是fortran 
<yunfan> 这可是经常被各类语言吐槽的
<hzform> linux平台下的c语言怎样编写呀？
<solowc> yunfan, 是啊，虽然懂c语言，但还是fortran常用
<hzform> 主要是c语言的头文件方面有疑问
<gebjgd> yunfan, 科学计算
<hzform> windows平台下的头文件和linux的一样吗？
<solowc> 有事情，走了
<yunfan> solowc: 你在哪里啊 该不会和 gebjgd 一样是外国人吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在人火星车都用python了 还有啥好说的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我这里才7点 
<gebjgd> yunfan, 很少有人像我这样  休息日大早上上网
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你居然今天休息 诶
<gebjgd> yunfan, 今天 明天 后天 大后天都休息
<solowc> yunfan, 上海
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这尼玛新航的服务太好了
<archl> freeflying: 在海上了？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 儿童餐比大人的丰富太多
<freeflying> archl: 北京
<archl> freeflying: 。。话说，中国航空公司用食物节省开支哈。
<imtxc> 谁有JCB卡帮忙代购个KPW哇。。。。
<archl> freeflying: 中国的
<freeflying> archl: 国航的餐食现在真没法吃，其实国内的航班完全可以省去
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么事jb卡/
<archl> freeflying: 我见过的东方空姐说的英语，十分为难印度人，口音太重了哈。
<imtxc> yunfan: 日元的信用卡
<archl> freeflying: 嗯。我一共坐了 4次飞机~
<archl> freeflying: 能记住的就是国航和东方的食物不好。
 * archl 现在全身资产 6300 人民币。。。
<archl> 谁买我。
<archl> lol
<imtxc> archl: 63元的路过
<archl> imtxc: 我自己0元啊。。。
<imtxc> ^
<archl> imtxc: 买了你算了。。。
<imtxc> archl: 可以
<archl> imtxc: 算了，不知道你有啥用。
<imtxc> archl: 可以扔肥皂啊
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 你可以去捡
<yunfan> imtxc: 你要买原装名器？
<imtxc> yunfan: 。
<yunfan> imtxc: 要不然要日元卡做啥
<yunfan> archl: 开银行的都这样
<imtxc> yunfan: amazon.com.jp 买东西啊
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 什么样？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 自己想弄一个小型机在家做下载跟网络存储，求推荐方案。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443008 系统当然就装linux的。 一种是用集成ATOM平台的，不知道ATOM适合装linux吗？ 最新的梅捷D2550整合主板看起来不错 第二是最近出的赛扬847，主频只有1.1G，但是功耗很小。 第三是正常的赛扬G5
<^k^> 50了，功耗太高，不适合24小时开机吧。 其他方案？ 主板，CPU定好 …
<archl> yunfan: 投降派和骑墙派都是什么意思
<yunfan> imtxc: 你没有正面回答问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 不买。。 买不起
<yunfan> archl: 投降派就是 从linux转投windows 骑墙派就是双启动的
<archl> yunfan: 办信用卡，我只有高中学历，不能办。
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是你到现在还没说要买啥 哼哼 就算不是名器 也差不多了
<imtxc> yunfan: kpw 哇
<yunfan> archl: 我不知道信用卡还跟学历有关系
<archl> yunfan: 我知道了，你也知道了
<sjd_zeus> 请问linux下有kindlereader吗？
<yunfan> archl: 你是去银行办卡被歧视了？
<archl> yunfan: 哈
<yunfan> archl: 你的高中学历是澳洲的吧
<archl> yunfan: 不是。
<archl> oneIeaf: 假叶子。
<yunfan> archl: 为何不是？
<oneIeaf> archl: 是的
<oneIeaf> 就是假的
<oneIeaf> 也就是说我是山寨的
<oneIeaf> 哈哈。。。。
<archl> yunfan: 确实不是。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34940
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 听别人电话聊天为何让你心烦意乱
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34940
<archl> yunfan: 高中在家上的。
<sjd_zeus> 请问linux下有kindlereader吗？
<dchxcrow> 有人知道701中船上海分所的情况么？
<archl> yunfan: 整套脱离google 的方案，建立个网站写？
<onlylove> archl: 你在袋鼠国没有上学么
<archl> onlylove: 上学了，没学历
<archl> onlylove: 等于白上~
<onlylove> archl: 话说我认识一个妹子前几天从澳洲回来，据说最近就回去了
<onlylove> archl: 说起来，在澳洲不少中国人
<archl> onlylove:  很多很多，妹子去那里
<onlylove> archl: 我在家的时候老板的姑娘就在那上学
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<archl> onlylove: 很多人在那里
<archl> onlylove: 我属于既不听话，又将道理的人，到哪里都吃不开哈。
<onlylove> archl: 他们以后会定居么
<archl> onlylove: 不知道。
<archl> onlylove: 可能有的会吧。
<archl> onlylove: 多数中国人不在白人企业工作
<archl> onlylove: 中国人骨子里还是中国人，所以有歧视~
 * archl 以前在路上走，经常一车的姑娘或者小伙朝我喊。。。
<archl> lol
<imtxc> roylez: 多噜怎么这么久没图了啊
<yunfan> archl: 有许多脱离google的
<archl> imtxc: 你还去？
<archl> yunfan: google 失去信任。 
<yunfan> archl: 我知道 我也在琢磨
<onlylove> archl: 喊啥
<roylez> imtxc: 没空整
<archl> onlylove: 听不懂。
<onlylove> archl: [13:27] * archl 以前在路上走，经常一车的姑娘或者小伙朝我喊。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 删除第N至M列，在第N列写数据，用命令怎写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443016 可执行文件，实现以下功能： 1.打开一个文件。 2.删除第N至M列。 3.在第N列，写数据。 4.保存文件。 如： 文件a 123456789 删除7－9列 123456 在第7列，写数据 123456QQQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-30 5:35
<freeflying> archl: 尼玛好歹你还是正的，我都是负的
<archl> freeflying: 当前的手里的钱，实际资产是 6.3K + (-85k) 
<archl> freeflying: 错了。
<archl> 是 6.3k + ( - 850k)
<archl> onlylove: 就是喊啊，但是我对那方面的英文完全不懂
<gebjgd> archl, 你这种就是没混进敌人内部的
<gebjgd> archl, 谁让你的生活圈子太小的
<archl> gebjgd: 不想要进入那些生活圈。
<gebjgd> archl, 所以啊  你在国外混的不开  国内也混不开
<maplebea1> peta kill
<archl> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> archl, 国内的人情事故和社会环境更复杂
<archl> gebjgd: 我比较喜欢新鲜的东西。这点中国比澳洲强~
<yunfan> archl: 你这不是扯淡么 是你自己的问题
<archl> gebjgd: 其实也差不多。
<archl> yunfan: 嗯。我自己的问题，
<yunfan> archl: 你回国又尝试到啥新鲜东西了？1G局域网么
<maplebea1> archl: PIA~!
<archl> yunfan: 。
<archl> 局域网
<onlylove> archl: 的确啊
<imtxc> maplebea1: 媒婆
<onlylove> archl: 我们都这么称呼的
<maplebea1> imtxc: 噗
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个是饭团么？名字不一样啊
<archl> onlylove: 局域网。
<imtxc> whois maplebea1 
<onlylove> archl: 访问国内网站都经常出问题，还经常过滤
<imtxc> maplebea1: 认错人了  onlylove 
<archl> onlylove: 嗯嗯。局域网。
<onlylove> archl: 比方说前些日子打印复印都要实名制
<archl> maplebea1: pia？
<maplebea1> 哈哈
<maplebea1> 这个名字是雷鸟自己给我取的，不知道为啥
<archl> yunfan: 算是啦
<archl> maplebea1: 名字太长
<onlylove> maplebea1: 蒸饭团
<ofan> \rs: 在？
<onlylove> [13:49] == maplebea1 [~Thunderbi@113.251.223.229] [13:49] ==  realname : maplebeats [13:49] ==  channels : #ubuntu-cn [13:49] ==  server   : cameron.freenode.net [Vilnius, Lithuania, EU] [13:49] == End of WHOIS
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> 这次正常了好像
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  13:51 
<maplebeats> 雷鸟聊天模块的开发人员真是的。。。
<maplebeats> 人呢？
<maplebeats> 都死光了？
<ofan> 死光了
<dchxcrow> 死光了
<Oooops> 破饭团
<imtxc> ...
 * adam8157 对vimium太失望了, 差vimperator一大大大大大截
 * cherrot ssh 不能上传文件 不能三国杀怎么情况。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.04,install了zlib1g-dev，编译时报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443020 请问，ubuntu 13.04,通过命令sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev，安装完成后，编译的时候报错，说在zlib.h里面包含了zconf.h，找不到该文件，在/usr/include下，我看了下确实没有这个文件。 后来我重新下载了一个zlib，我自己
<maplebeats> hi,大家好
<ofan> 好
<ofan> adam8157: vim准备内置浏览器了
<adam8157> ofan: never, vim
<adam8157> ofan: never, vim和emacs是两种哲学
 * adam8157 认为emacs重度用户会把所有东西都扔emacs里, vim重度用户则是把所用东西都用上vim的键绑定
<adam8157> maplebeats: 卖萌啊你
<gebjgd> ofan, 还没睡觉
<gebjgd> ofan, 还是回国了
<jerryzhou> hi
<^k^> jerryzhou:点点点.  14:41 
<cherrot> adam8157, 的确这样呢。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 你是啥用户?
<jerryzhou> 王垠大侠用的是ubuntu么
<jerryzhou> ？
<cherrot> adam8157, vim..
<adam8157> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> jerryzhou, 管别人干嘛
<cherrot> adam8157, 喵～
<ofan> zsh能不能hook cd命令
<jerryzhou> 有图
<adam8157> ofan: cd是built-in
<if_else> 有 4k 盘，分区对齐的兄台么？
<imtxc> maplebeats: cherrot 你俩终于来了
<jerryzhou> https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#ABJtdOXmzb51F;61CD4322-F65E-48E9-B7EA-0C53A781CE63
<^k^> jerryzhou ... ⇪ Photo Stream
<if_else> qinglingquan: ...
<if_else> Tetralet: ...
<gebjgd> jerryzhou, 学点有用的东西
 * cherrot 有木有要来云南玩儿的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来云南玩儿吧 么么哒
<if_else> 我刚才用 parted /dev/sda u s print free 输出，隐藏的分区发现：
<if_else> Number  Start        End          Size         Type     File system  Flags
<if_else>         63s          2047s        1985s                 Free Space
<if_else>  1      2048s        391167s      389120s      primary  ext4
<if_else> 前 63～2047 sector 是被跳过的
<sjd_zeus> 谁有电子书的下载ftp呢
<adam8157> cherrot: 你现在云南?
<Tetralet> if_else: 嗯，用 fdisk 切的話，分割區之間的確會有空隙。不用很在意
<adam8157> if_else: 应该如此
<adam8157> if_else: 直接用parted分就是了
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，就是用 parted 分区了的
<if_else> Tetralet: 你那边的输出也是类似的吧？
<Tetralet> if_else: 愍
<Tetralet> if_else: 嗯
<if_else> Tetralet: OK 原来分区对齐是这么回事。
<adam8157> if_else: s的unit是啥?
<cherrot> adam8157, 是啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 来玩儿吧
<cherrot> 艳遇成群啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 咋不上班了?
<cherrot> adam8157, 回来毕业呀
<ofan> 貌似可以，有chpwd hook
<if_else> adam8157: sector
<adam8157> if_else: 不设置unit呢?
 * adam8157 #nowplaying The Who - My Generation
<if_else> adam8157: 模式好像是 human readable
<if_else> adam8157: 默认
<adam8157> if_else: 调调呗, 我的绿盘就没padding
<if_else> adam8157: padding 是什么概念，我昨天发现公司的 server 的红盘，fdisk 和 smarctl 以及 hdparm 看到的物理 secotr 都是 512
<adam8157> if_else: fdisk是个废物, 不要理会它
<if_else> adam8157: 但是，查看硬盘产品型号，是高级格式化过的，为什么不是 4k
<adam8157> if_else: 那不知道, 只知道绿盘是4k的
<if_else> adam8157: 虽说是废物，但是 smartctl 和 hdparm 难道也废了，，，
<if_else> adam8157: 这不科学，，，
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 戴尔 insiron 14r 5420 双显卡使电脑风扇一直转 求高手解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443022 戴尔 insiron 14r 5420 装ubuntu 12.04 ，风扇就没停过，那个热啊，搜了好久才知这是双显卡引起的，该怎样做啊，小白求高手们解救，这关都过不了 ubuntu也别想再玩了。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> LINUO — 2013-05-30 14:42
<if_else> 那怎么判断磁盘高级格式化过，使用的 4k sector ？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐壕
<archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<if_else> 有用 ssd 的兄台么？
<eexpress> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.48.mSwSIQ&id=16518504292
<eexpress> archl: 来看
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 联想台式电脑Q180 客厅htpc迷你主机 小巧双核/高清正品 正品包邮-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> archl: 罗驮
<archl> adam8157:  roylez  你们俩。。。别互相嚎了
<eexpress> if_else: 买过，退了
<eexpress> 买主机不
<archl> eexpress: 那速度。。。
<archl> eexpress: D2700是啥。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双显卡装Nvidia官方驱动！测试。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443026 最新的驱动已经支持Optimus了，安装方法如下：（安装之前注意备份好东西，如果失败的话。。。重装比卸载要方便。） 首先查看RandR版本 Quote: xrandr -v startx 第一行一般都是1.3.5，但是第二行要1.4才可以
<archl>  5400转？
<eexpress> atom？
<archl> lol
<archl> 你想有多慢？
<archl> 直接那你老笔记本都行。。。
<archl> 买个二手笔记本都行。。。
<onlylove> http://roll.sohu.com/20130527/n377141732.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微信上发照片后被歹徒尾随 在沈失踪女孩被抛尸清原(图)-搜狐滚动
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.48.kYn87G&id=15313710432
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ MAC MINI DIY四核i5/i7迷你主机/HTPC/1080P蓝光高清/无线/包邮-淘宝网
<eexpress> 这个够
<archl> onlylove: 搞些你能管的了的
<abinez> 联想依然喜欢1366x768，还配在15.6寸上，佩服佩服。
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/05/30/lenovo-thinkpad-s3-s5-china/#comments
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 联想 ThinkPad S3、S5 超极本正式上市，售价人民币 6,999 元起
<eexpress> 贵哦
<archl> eexpress: 这到底有多乱的广告，不可信任。
<eexpress> diy的
<adam8157> eexpress: 你要干啥
<abinez> 1366*768的带鱼屏
<abinez> adam8157: 早
<abinez> adam8157: 不用干活？
<archl> eexpress: diy做这种乱，根本不认真。
<adam8157> abinez: 早啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 我要气你，放肆买电脑
<adam8157> abinez: 在干活
<eexpress> archl: 性能好
<archl> eexpress: 买下adam他家所有电脑。
<abinez> eexpress: 你家的电脑呢
<adam8157> eexpress: 羡慕
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 这也好
<abinez> eexpress: 买吧
<abinez> 多买几个
<archl> eexpress: 性能好，直接买2000+的dell新机。。
<eexpress> mini主机
<abinez> 到时侯,用不完的话，帮你用
<onlylove> 唉呀呀，想买电脑没钱……而且电脑10年才买的
<jyf> 谁没电脑了？
<jyf> onlylove: 买个数梅派
<onlylove> jyf: 我又没有单独的显示器，买那个做啥
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你去哪了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡最近果然很闲啊
<onlylove> jyf: 打算换个笔记本，知道什么时候换，目前的机器才三年不到
<adam8157> gfrog_away: away
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这是nick啊
<jyf> onlylove: 买个电视机 不贵 300
<jyf> onlylove: 要不和我一样 买个 chromebook arm
<jyf> onlylove: 才2k
<abinez> jyf: 去去
<abinez> chromebookarm 要保持联网的
<jyf> abinez: 瞎扯淡
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哪也没去?
<onlylove> jyf: 因为是北漂，所以想买个5K到6K的机器
<jyf> abinez: 我装着ubuntu用得好好的
<abinez> 手机的主板，笔记本的显示屏
<jyf> 没用过的人就瞎忽悠
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 去哪？
<abinez> jyf: 用的硬盘小的要命
<abinez> jyf: 别说你的硬盘有500GB
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好吧, momo
<jyf> abinez: 硬盘小是真的 不过你可以买个贵的ssd
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 滚粗
<jyf> abinez: 而且我住的地方是20M宽带 不需要大硬盘
<jyf> 别告诉我你代码写了几百G
<abinez> jyf: 买个贵的SSD可以买个笔记本饿了
<abinez> jyf: 我安装好几TB的东西
<jyf> abinez: 我又不是给你推荐 别跟我扯
<jyf> 难怪老子要屏蔽你
<abinez> jyf: ？
<abinez> jyf: ？城管啊
<abinez> 额。我错啦
<abinez> 下次不敢了
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<leemeng0x61> 怎么改称呼的：
<jyf> 我是在客户端里屏蔽 又不是ee这种人 ban别人
<leemeng0x61> irc中默认是： 想改成，
<leemeng0x61> 那个命令是什么
<archl> 可有 duckduckgo jabber
<lokirf`> duckduckgo jabber什么意思???
<jyf> archl: 还没去申请 到时候再说
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 安装完Kubuntu13.04后再安装显卡驱动，进桌面后卡到爆啊！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443027 我的电脑比较垃圾，显卡是nvidia geforce go 7400. 用u盘装完13.04后感觉还挺正常，也不怎卡，于是去装“附加驱动”，选了第一个驱动。 重启后登陆界面还算正常，进去后鼠标移动也正常，但是，单
<^k^> 击一个地方后大概等分把钟才有动静，有时候完全没动静，这…… …
<adam8157> archl: gtalk死掉的话我就去申请个jabber.org的, 正统
<alvin_rx1> Title: jabber.org - the original XMPP instant messaging service (@ jabber.org)
<archl> 嗯。jabber 的已经申请了
<onlylove> jabber不会被GFW么
<huntxu> adam8157: 上班釣魚
<huntxu> adam8157: 帶薪編譯
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/668/66892/6689255_1200x1000_0.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋
<archl> cherrot: darktable 导出崩溃。。。
<archl> cherrot: 升级后不稳定了耶
<cherrot> archl, 是不是导出质量太高CPU过热？
<cherrot> archl, 还好我没升级
<archl> cherrot 可能是吧。不过那样不应该。
 * leemeng0x61 test
<leemeng0x61> o 
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐驮
<eexpress> 朵
<eexpress> 乐朵，出来下
<archl> roylez: 乐乐，神要给你买电脑了。
<eexpress> 。你给我点啥不？ archl
<eexpress> lenovo dell的机器，才很多是那种键盘布局。 archl
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: 你是真么将"乐朵，出来下 "中的：修改为，的
<eexpress> 哪里有：
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 弱弱问一句如何播放wma9音频文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443031 如题 这是我用mplayer播放结果 Requested audio codec family [wma9dmo] (afm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation. Requested audio codec family [wmadmo] (afm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation. 别的xbmc，totem（gstreamer），vlc都试了，都不好使
<leemeng0x61> 就是将你敲一个nick 点击tab 补全就会有
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: 就是将你敲一个nick 点击tab 补全就会有
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: like this
<eexpress> 这家伙。。。
<eexpress> 你在freenode，哪里看到过中文nick
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: 这个冒号怎么修改，我记得是可以vigia的
<leemeng0x61> 修改的
<eexpress> 看你什么客户端，有的可以修改
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: 好吧，那就针对这个问题把，晓得修改方法吗？
<leemeng0x61> irssi
<eexpress> 不用这软件
<leemeng0x61> eexpress: 这个东西叫什么名字
<jyf> 想买个zotac的mini itx板子 
<leemeng0x61> 分隔符？还是其他什么的
<eexpress> 问 CyrusYzGTt
<archl> eexpress: 送你什么呐。
<archl> eexpress: 你要啥？
<eexpress> archl: 把你妹子送来
<archl> eexpress: 我妹妹在澳大利亚。
<archl> eexpress: 妹子是啥？
<eexpress> 哪送我张机票
<archl> eexpress: 优先级太低，放几十年之后吧
<jyf> archl: 你妹妹多大了
<vetwangcn> 有人吗
<archl> jyf: 04年的
<^k^> vetwangcn:点点点.  16:07 
<eexpress> 找不到机器啊
<leemeng0x61> CyrusYzGTt: 关于irc 中nick后面的冒号，叫什么名字，怎么修改？
<archl> eexpress: 真的给dell打电话。
<eexpress> 04？
<archl> eexpress: 说你是老板，个人用机
<jyf> archl: 还成 我先预定了
 * leemeng0x61 关于irc 中nick后面的冒号，叫什么名字，怎么修改？
<archl> jyf: 。。。
<eexpress> 那真没事做了。
<vetwangcn> 我是新手 还不会用命令
<vetwangcn> 、ME HAHA
 * vetwangcn HAHHA
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: /format pubmsg_me ?
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/tips
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Irssi - The client of the future
<vetwangcn> 这里就这里可以用中文吗
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 去看format吧
<vetwangcn> 其他房间能用吗？
<eexpress> 蛋蛋真闲啊
<archl> 不是吧。。。dolphin 就莫名其妙的垮了。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 忙着呢
<archl> kde 就这样完蛋了？
<vetwangcn> 还有一个问题是关于win下，有没有免费的客户端。
<eexpress> opera免费
<leemeng0x61> adam8157: OK
<eexpress> adam8157: 头天找了一大圈，附近没台球
<adam8157> eexpress: 请我打吧
<eexpress> 联网打？
<cherrot> archl, 只是软件崩溃吗？
<eexpress> cherrot: 罗罗
<cherrot> eexpress, 姨姨
<eexpress> 忘记事情了。头天记得要找 cherrot的
<cherrot> eexpress, 视频旋转？
<eexpress> 是论坛看到一个东西，准备问的。忘记了
<cherrot> eexpress, 还以为要给我介绍妹纸 :(
<eexpress> 有？
<eexpress> 额。给你？@
<abinez> cherrot: 给你介绍路由器
<abinez> LOL
<cherrot> abinez, :(
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 谢谢你但是不是这个，
<vetwangcn> 我下载PPS不能安装，官网上下的DEb
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 正确的是 /set  completion_char
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 哦
<cherrot> eexpress, 是啊～ 给我～
<cherrot> vetwangcn, 那个早不能用了吧
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, adam8157 同时无关客户端
<archl> cherrot: 是的。
<cherrot> archl, 报bug呗～ 
<archl> cherrot: 呃。
<eexpress> cherrot: .. cao 去 pasteimg看。 http://imagebin.org/259527
<cherrot> archl, 我的是硬件过热 降低导出质量后解决了
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 找到就好。不一定其他客户端都遵循的。
<cherrot> eexpress, 能看不能摸 
<cherrot> eexpress, ssh 的端口转发会出现文件不能上传的情况 ee遇到过嘛？
<eexpress> 都是scp，没遇到不能的
<eexpress> 转发。不知道。
<cherrot> eexpress, 可能是锐捷的原因？ 想不通
<October21> 问一个问题，怎么用wget 抓取github的一个子目录？
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 你那边是什么客户端，可以试试就知道了
<eexpress> clone然后rm
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 没可能的。这边是css支持的客户端。
<leemeng0x61> 哦！
<October21> eexpress: 只要一部分啊，我的E17缺少econnman
<eexpress> 记得不能只下一部分。要不你问蛋蛋。
 * kingbo 6.1一过就再也上不了网了，BT国企。。。。
<October21> eexpress: 可以只下一个文件，蛋蛋是谁啊？
<eexpress> adam8157: 是高级蛋。专业git研究员
<October21> 哦
<eexpress> 下文件，你可以在网页抓
<eexpress> 下目录，没办法
<kingbo> >>>>>求大神给个突破深圳singress墙的办法....
<adam8157> eexpress: 尼码!! 不要发NSFW的东西啊混蛋
<eexpress> 额。咋了咋了
<eexpress> nsfw?
<archl> cherrot: backtrace 默认开启啊。。。神啊。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: not safe for work
<cherrot> archl, 默认开了调试？
<eexpress> 听不懂。又南腔北调的
<cherrot> archl, 那得多卡。。
<eexpress> 额。难道你点了哪图片？ adam8157
<archl> cherrot:  怎么复制出那些错误提示。
<October21> eexpress: 我下文件是在网页地址中http://后加raw.并去掉/blob
<cherrot> archl, 不晓得
 * kingbo 以后见不到大家了，各位保重
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 性感的咪咪
<cherrot> kingbo, oops?
<eexpress> October21: 文件，是可以这样
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 一边去
<October21> eexpress: adam8157也说目录不行吗？
 * kingbo 透明代理的权限没得了，只有领导才能上网，500号人只有那么十几个能上
<adam8157> October21: 啥玩儿?
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 是你发的，让大家看
<eexpress> adam8157: 该看的你不看。不该看的你乱看。
<October21> adam8157: 我想抓取github项目的一个目录去编译
<October21> 但不想全部clone
<adam8157> October21: 不行吧
<eexpress> 我记得一个脚本就是clone后，再rm。好笑的脚本。
<archl> cherrot: 怪bug，gdb run 里没有崩溃。
<archl> cherrot: 只是说 cannot export
<cherrot> archl, libjpeg的问题？
<airead> kingbo, 哪家公司啊
<archl> cherrot: 现在更好了，我换了 tiff
<October21> adam8157: 是E17的一个模块，ubuntu的E17 ppa没有econman,所以想自己编译，但不想一个个下文件
<kingbo> airead: 江汉油田，请教办法 
<adam8157> October21: submodule就行
<airead> kingbo, 其实我是好奇，哪家公司不让上网。 木有办法
<October21> 没 econnman就不显示网络状况啊
<kingbo> 呵呵，是啊，现在都什么时代了，还不让上网的。。。。。
<October21> WiFi之内
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 一起来看html5的游戏视频吧！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443039 我们小站现在已经把大部分flash视频[链自优酷]替换成了压制的ogv格式的视频，网页采用html5播放器播放。并准备替换所有站内使用flash播放的音乐和视频为html5格式，目前支持Win/MAC/Linux/OpenBSD等系统的Opera/
<adam8157> kingbo: 3G
<AndroUser2> 手机也有这个软件啊
<October21> ubuntu的E17 ppa的默认DOCK的网络管理显示，缺少module
<eexpress> 既然是ppa，等2个晚上嘛
<AndroUser2> 我的位置： 嘉兴市, 中国
<kingbo> adam8157: 3G太贵的，我上网也就基本挂在irc或找点资料，基本没什么时间上网，这些都是为工作方便的，自己掏钱不合算的
<vetwangcn> 安装手机也有irc
<kingbo> adam8157: 不想花这个冤枉钱。。。
<adam8157> kingbo: 不能上网更痛苦...
<vetwangcn> 不过不稳定，断线经常
<kingbo> adam8157: 有时候想找点东西网太慢都很难受，不能上就更那个了
<eexpress> 不能上网，才能体会到作为人类的快乐。
<kingbo> 其实领导及家属都有特权的
<kingbo> 明天最后一天，以后只能在家看看你们了，记得多保存点记录，虽然平时话很少，但是午休、快下班都在翻记录的。。。。
<October21> eexpress: 既然是ppa，等2个晚上嘛。啥意思？
<October21> eexpress: 你有参与维护？
<eexpress> ppa专人维护。通常隔夜更新
<eexpress> 懒虫除外
<October21> 没人报告这个问题吗？
<October21> 还是出问题时提供了原因，所以大家就自己编译了
<eexpress> E17没多少人用啊。谁管这
<abinez> E17是少数派
<October21> 大三八在这了吗？
<eexpress> 那家伙只在论坛
<abinez> eexpress: 也许在这里
<abinez> 只是不是知道用的哪个马甲
<eexpress> 不太可能
<October21> 论坛倒是有不少好文章，但不是即时的
<eexpress> 他必定喜欢吵架的。这里没谁这样
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 文章都会过时的
<abinez> 刚才联通的营销人员打电话过来
<abinez> 叫去营业厅登记拿个免费的3G号码卡
<abinez> 186开头的
<eexpress> 你问有的士费报销没
<October21> 我也试过小巧的WM，但我还不是终端控，还是想用GUI，所以还在使用E17
<abinez> eexpress: 那肯定木有
<abinez> 还要交200块钱呢
<abinez> 用身份证登记
<leemeng0x61> E17？？
<eexpress> fvwm才是e17的祖宗呢。纯鼠标流派。
<October21> 0.17
<abinez> eexpress: 你用的啥
<eexpress> unity
<abinez> 主流啊
<abinez> eexpress: 你咋不非主流呢
<eexpress> 懒了
<abinez> 这不像你啊
<eexpress> 还有其他的啊。opera perl
<eexpress> 以前是太多方面了。
<abinez> 渣神
<abinez> 跑了
<abinez> 还没说完呢
<October21> unity下忍不住搞了3D，不知道有多大影响，现在风扇就时常……
<abinez> 其实我想问，opera浏览器换了内核，ee是否还会用
<leemeng0x61> awesome 算是比较经典了
<October21> 我的awesome现在一些module还没配置，命令控制系统也不会
<October21> 就会换换壁纸
<adam8157> October21: 弱弱
<October21> adam8157: 我还是小白
<October21> 就会一点C
<October21> 语言
<October21> OOP也不懂
<adam8157> October21: 我也只会C, 握手
<October21> adam8157: 我是为考二级才报班，虽然觉得亏，但我接触了Linux
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8d56f50ctw1e55b5w1f0nj20dw0aeab1.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 我这么纯洁的人怎么能看懂
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中发布2013专业版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443041 http://www.yozosoft.com/Office_2013/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linxyz — 2013-05-30 16:55
<zer_0o> ai
<roylez> adam8157: 你是不懂市长呢，还是不懂春药
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 星际迷航：暗黑无界 值得去影院不?
<adam8157> roylez: http://jandan.net/2013/05/30/mammoth-blood.html 好吃吗
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 俄国人拿到猛犸象的新鲜血浆
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1e55983cyi7j20dd0db3zg.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 不值得
<adam8157> roylez: agree
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<maplebeats> 噗噗噗
<adam8157> maplebeats: Celine Dion - All By Myself
<maplebeats> adam8157: 这是啥？music?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 送给你
<maplebeats> adam8157: 擦，听不懂
<maplebeats> adam8157: 容我去找找字幕
<adam8157> maplebeats: 看标题就好
<maplebeats> 我心孤独？
<October21> maplebeats: 你抓过github项目的目录没
<maplebeats> October21: github是啥
<October21> 代码托管网站啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: thanks:d
<maplebeats> October21: 高级玩意，不会玩
<adam8157> maplebeats: 或者翻译成, "你单了" or "只剩你"
<maplebeats> adam8157:  （╯‵□′）╯︵┴─┴
<adam8157> maplebeats: lol
<maplebeats> adam8157:  (￣ε(#￣)☆((O==(￣▽￣)o
<gebjgd> adam8157 现在才听celine dion?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 经常听啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是“我自己來”麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 信达雅
<gebjgd> adam8157 我8年前听
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我听得都是老头老太太的, john都死了, ozzy都六十多了
<huntxu> gebjgd: 聽過 celine dion 唱的茉莉花沒
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你喜欢老太婆？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 乖哈
<gebjgd> huntxu 春晚？
<huntxu> gebjgd: LOL
 * adam8157 听别人开会听得头疼
<maplebeats> adam8157: 有会开就不错啦
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啊?
<maplebeats> 开会多幸福啊，自己又不想
<jyf> adam8157: 给我解决网络问题啊
<jyf> October21 跑了 刚想跟他说 gitray.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: Gitray.com: Better navigation of Github projects (@ gitray.com)
<gebjgd> 正在看圣斗士姓屎
<adam8157> gebjgd: "晚上做chunmeng, 和女神们在战斗~~"
<gebjgd> adam8157 圣斗士欧迷噶
<jyf> gebjgd: 圣斗士们其实是黄金圣女雅典娜做梦幻想出来的
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没法看, 也不是车田正美的作品
<gebjgd> adam8157 其实我想看变身斗士凯普
<cherrot> 你们都喜欢这么热血的啊
<adam8157> cherrot: gebjgd http://imagebin.org/259534
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕晚上吃神马？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 壕晚上吃神马？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 壕晚上吃神马？
<cherrot> adam8157, 喜欢看变态王子与不笑猫 这种了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 十个饺子
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你这体积，10个饺子，估计每个得跟包子那么大。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 小的, 节食嘞
<gfrog_away> adam8157: zeze
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 撤退。wave
<maplebeats> cherrot: 求变态
<maplebeats> s/求//g
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哈哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> maplebeats, Here I am ! :D
<cherrot> maplebeats, bye then ~
<maplebeats> cherrot: gun
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于DELL R720服务器安装UBUNTU10.10找不到网卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443045 服务器DELL R720 安装UBUNTU10.10服务器版 克隆好后进入系统后无法找到网卡信息。。。 额。。由于现场还没外网，实在是不想将服务器从现场搬回酒店安装 。。请问有哪位大神可以
<^k^> 提供一下解决方案。最好详细点。。万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<gebjgd> 应该叫强殖装甲
<leemeng0x61> test
 * leemeng0x61 
<kk> leemeng0x61:点点点.  18:45 
<alpha080>  arduino到手了，炫耀下
<leemeng0x61> test
<kk> leemeng0x61:点点点.  18:48 
<leemeng0x61> leemeng0x61
<leemeng0x61> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,leemeng0x61
<leemeng0x61> Oops!
<vetwangcn> 原来OPERA的服务器在北美
 * vetwangcn :D
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • option omnifunc is not set in vim? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443057 我的python无法使用自动补全？ root@debian:/home/debian# echo $PYTHONPATH /usr/lib/python2.7/: root@debian:/home/debian# ls /usr/share/vim/vim73/autoload/ adacomplete.vim decada.vim htmlcomplete.vim netrw.vim pythoncomplete.vim spellfile.vim tohtml.vim zip.vim ada.vim getscript.vim
<^k^>  javascriptcomplete.vim paste.vim rcomplete.vim sqlcomplete.vim vimball.vim ccomplete.vim …
<vetwangcn> 我在opera上看不到公屏内容啊
<vetwangcn> 我在opera上看不到公屏内容啊
<PDD_lol> 现在没有人说话吗
<alpha080> PDD_lol: 有，，
<PDD_lol> 哦 
<cppking> 我想在当前内核中去掉bluetooth模块，该如何操作
<cppking> 已装kernel-devel
<cppking> #cd /usr/src/kernel/2.6.30xxxxxxxx/
<alpha080> 什么意思？你是指直接关闭模块还是重编内核？
<cppking> #make menuconfig 去掉了bluetooth ，保存了
<cppking> 删除模块
<alpha080> 然后make && make modules_install 编译啊
<cppking> 你错了，不行的
<alpha080> 你不会没下载内核文件吧？
<cppking> 在现有内核的基础上
<alpha080> 什么提示？
<cppking> missing-syscall
<cppking> kernel-version：2.6.32-352.el6 
<cppking> 内核已有bluetooth模块支持
<cppking> 我想禁用此模块，认为有两种方法。1.开机禁止此模块加载，2.移除内核对此模块的支持
<cppking> 第2种方法如何操作
<cppking> 求个大神啊
<alpha080> 不在了？
<jiero> cherrot: 好像有人会帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=442788&start=15
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 需求人手——需求帮助建网站（添加初步设计图） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cherrot> jiero, nice 直接私下联系
<cherrot> jiero, 我去瞅瞅
<cherrot> 对了 论坛订阅帖子是不是有数量上限
<cherrot> jiero, 另外 asian wordnet 什么授权来着？
<jiero> cherrot: CC NC ND 不可用。
<cherrot> jiero, 这是内容协议哈  简单解释一下？
<jiero> cherrot:  是吗？代码协议不同？
<cherrot> jiero, 没见过代码用CC协议的。。
<jiero> 那个协议的意思是不能商业，不能改动。
<jiero> cherrot: 是有的。
<cherrot> jiero, 我瞅瞅
<maplebeats> 啥好玩的
<alpha080> ef
<maplebeats> ef?
<cherrot> jiero, 貌似是私有协议
<alpha080> 我家的猫打字了
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> cherrot: 更不能用拉
<cherrot> jiero, You are permitted to use, copy, modify, and distribute the Software and its
<cherrot>  10 documentation
<cherrot> jiero, 私有的开源协议
<cherrot> jiero, 代码树下有 license.txt   内容协议应该是我们自己定吧
<alpha080> jiero: 我看不懂你写的中文啊。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> alpha080: 哪里的字？
<cherrot> alpha080, 的确很难懂
<alpha080> 你那帖子是什么意思。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 哪句开始不懂？
<alpha080> 看完以后有窒息的感觉
<cherrot> jiero, 我把协议发给你看一下？
<jiero> cherrot不是再 github么。
<jiero> cherrot: 感觉他做的那个太学术了，不会用啊。。。
<cherrot> jiero, soga
<cherrot> jiero, 重新做工作量较大  不过我没问题
<cherrot> jiero, 界面是不太满意
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。分析下合适的网站结构
<alpha080> pkill -9 firefox
<vetwangcn>  :) 
 * cherrot 在论坛订阅的N多帖子都不给我发邮件同志了。。
<maplebeats> 坏掉了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 直接影响了我的活跃度
<jiero> alpha080: 就是建立一个网络平台翻译wordnet到中文。
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。前一段时间bot泛滥。
<VETwangCN> ubuntu有什么游戏吗
<jiero> VETwangCN: 没几个界面是汉语的，没几个中国流行的。如果你还想要，有1300多个。
<VETwangCN> 那算了，就我这英语水平，哎！
<roylez_> VETwangCN: 别大写啊
<VETwangCN> 昵称吗
<roylez_> VETwangCN: 虽然irssi补全你的昵称很方便，但是这个频道里面的都恨大写的吧
<jiero> VETwangCN: 嗨，就你这玩游戏的心，我5岁就能摸黑玩英文的游戏。
<jiero> VETwangCN: 讨厌再按 shift
<VETwangCN> 哦  不好意思 心来的
<jiero> VETwangCN: 或者不按也觉得想按
<VETwangCN> 我马上该过来
<roylez_> jiero: 打游戏算屁
<jiero> roylez_: 对啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 你会打玻璃珠子么
<jiero> roylez_: 我对物理接触的没啥兴趣。
<vetwangcn> 各位改好了
<jiero> roylez_: 因为极度讨厌练习
<zer_0o> l
<jiero> roylez_:  赢也罢输也罢，我发现我是最不好胜的人中最喜欢体验新东西的异类。
 * zer_0o :D
 * zer_0o :k
 * zer_0o :o
<vetwangcn> 问个问题，除了这个频道还有那个是中文的
<jiero> cherrot:  我画的那图还行么。
<jiero> 找 shellex 看么。。。
<zer_0o> 你进去讲中文不久是中文了么
 * zer_0o %m
<roylez_> vetwangcn: linuxfire似乎有个上海帮的频道
<roylez_> vetwangcn: 其他基本上就没有了吧
<alpha080> 多的是吧。。
 * vetwangcn :(
<alpha080> 各发行版的
<alpha080> 还有什么qt kde 等等等
<alpha080> 都有中文频道
<jiero> vetwangcn: 你说呢。中国人这么自恋的民族，怎么会喜欢只能用拉丁字符当昵称的irc呢。
<roylez_> jiero: +1
<vetwangcn> 哈哈
<vetwangcn> ubuntu有没有向win下的酷狗的播放器
<alpha080> 不懂酷狗是何物？
<jiero> roylez_: 帮忙看看。
<roylez_> 那菜鸟已经跑了
<roylez_> 没人知道酷狗是什么狗屎
<roylez_> jiero: 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Mint 15“Olivia”发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443062 Linux Mint团队 宣布 发布代号为Olivia的 Linux Mint 15 正式版。新版的 特性 包括：基于GNOME 3的桌面分支Cinnamon 1.8引入了控制中心，包含所有可配置模块，登录管理器支持HTML5、CSS、JavaScript和WebGL；驱动程序管理器，软件源管理工具
<^k^>  MintSource；基于GNOME 2的桌面分支MATE升级到1.6。Linux Mint 15被开发者 …
<jiero> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=442788&start=0
<vetwangcn> 80多人，没有说话 还是全部私聊了 
<maplebeats> 噗
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣，出来，有事找
<iMadper> roylez_: ?
 * jiero 才意识到roylez_这家伙认为我在北京。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 太傻了
<Yellow> 。
<gebjgd> jiero 因为他以为你是官儿代
<gebjgd> jiero 其实你是富二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> 没多少人用 libreoffice 么。
<jiero> lainme_: 。。。lainme 带尾巴。。。
<maplebeats> lainme_: 你也变尾巴党了？
<lainme_> maplebeats: jiero 可能是。掉线了。
<yunfan> ^_^ 主机又可以用了
<zer_0o> \
<zer_0o> \/\/\/
<zer_0o> \ma
<zer_0o> \ms
<zer_0o> \random
<lainme_> jiero: 我在用libreoffice。不过latex是主力
<jiero> lainme_: 恩。我记得。
<david2> ll
<zer_0o> latex需要模版吗
<zer_0o> 可以自己做模版么
<david2> 最近那啥升级了，有办法过吗 ？
<lainme> zer_0o: 可以。但我都是用默认的，或者套用现成的
<gebjgd> Latex又不能代替libreoffice套件 就是一个排版工具而已
<locodir-user> hello
<^k^> locodir-user:点点点.  21:44 
<gebjgd> jiero 你不打算杀回袋鼠国了？
<gebjgd> jiero 东山再起
<Mayaer> 木马木马
<Mayaer> 各位晚上好～
<gebjgd> Mayaer 毛马
<jiero> gebjgd: 虽然，我舅舅非常希望我过去。
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是，我本来就没有打算留在那里
<jiero> Mayaer: 美亚
<Mayaer> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<gebjgd> jiero 看来他忘不了你
<Mayaer> 聊啥呢～
<gebjgd> jiero 或者你表妹忘不了你
<jiero> Mayaer: 哈。突然，想起可以叫美牙。
<jiero> gebjgd: 认识我的，不喜欢我的人很少。
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> ofan 最近干嘛呢  饭仔
<gebjgd> jiero 就你那模样 也是搞基的都会喜欢你
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 表妹？？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<Mayaer> jiero: 好狗血的剧情
<jiero> Mayaer: 。。。狗血临头可以防止鬼敲门？
<gebjgd> Mayaer jiero和其在袋鼠国的小表妹有一段狗血的不伦之恋
<Mayaer> gebjgd: 啧啧啧
<jiero> gebjgd: 你犯病了么。。。
<Mayaer> 最喜欢这种故事了～～～
<Mayaer> 洗耳恭听～～
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。快把你孩子给我。
<gebjgd> jiero 恩  说实话的都会被当成有病 兲朝特色
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么拿兲朝当借口。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 说你呢 你污蔑我 
<jiero> gebjgd:  说你呢。你还说。
<gebjgd> jiero 我就说了一些你不堪的过去
<gebjgd> jiero 放心吧  真二代不怕过去
<gebjgd> jiero 瓜瓜活得好好的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<alpha080>  我觉得gebjgd这么乱扯弄不好会挨顿打
<gebjgd> alpha080 求被打
<jiero> gebjgd:  我才是白痴，对着你说实话。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster 来了？
<alpha080> jiero 你那个 “快把你孩子给我” 是什么意思？我邪恶了
<jiero> NWMonster:   Never Winter Monster 。
<gebjgd> jiero 你不该把我当成心理医生 什么都对我说
<jiero> alpha080: 他有孩子了。
<alpha080> 你们有一腿？
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> 我以为是他要射你= =
<gebjgd> alpha080 好几腿
<alpha080> 面壁去。。。
<gebjgd> alpha080 射了好几次了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 来了
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃。不光对你，谁我都会说。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不用把自己当成心理医生。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster 最近有什么新人推荐？
<gebjgd> NWMonster 混血的？
<gebjgd> jiero 你嘴太碎
<alpha080> 小米仓子
<gebjgd> alpha080 .......
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 。。。。。。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 多看看dmm.co.jp 上面的排名不错
<alvin_rx1> Title: 年齢認証 - DMM.R18 (@ dmm.co.jp)
<alpha080> 大罐头牙
<gebjgd> NWMonster 你太不专业了
<alpha080> 米饭菜菜子
<gebjgd> NWMonster 混血的？
<alpha080> 中美合子
<jiero> alpha080: 你说啥？
<alpha080> 我给他推荐啊
<jiero> alpha080: 怎么各种食物？
<alpha080> 这你都看出来了。。
<gebjgd> 饭盒子
<jiero> alpha080: 你女儿打酱油去了吗？
<alpha080> 还早呢
<jiero> alpha080: 那你还有空在这里
<alpha080> 早睡了。。
<gebjgd> alpha080 多大了？
<alpha080> 不然我哪里有空在这里扯淡
<alpha080> 比你大
<gebjgd> alpha080 姐弟恋啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 碎嘴。
<alpha080> 去去去，你这瓜娃子
<alpha080> 就你那质量，面向对象都不会的
<jiero> Shuttleworth Closes Bug #1, Microsoft's Market Share
<gebjgd> alpha080 也是 
<jiero> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM4MTU
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ [Phoronix] Shuttleworth Closes Bug #1, Microsoft's Market Share
<alpha080> 遗传性必然不佳
<gebjgd> alpha080 就是 你还是找jiero这样的
<gebjgd> alpha080 智商高 成功人士 海归
<alpha080> 有房子没？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<alpha080> 瞬间秒杀
<gebjgd> alpha080 保证后代天天傻笑流鼻涕
<gebjgd> alpha080 帝都有
<gebjgd> alpha080 海外考虑中
<alpha080> 别说接个电话都是河北移动的
<gebjgd> alpha080 没 河北房价太高 买不起
 * jiero 旁观 两个老男人互相说话，好奇他们真的交流起来了。
<gebjgd> Jiero 老男人比你强多了  你都26了 还跟吃奶的孩子一样呢
<gebjgd> jiero 出去找工作去
<alpha080> ...
<jiero> gebjgd: 。不要。
<gebjgd> 你说你和小孩有什么区别
<gebjgd> knownbad 上班了？
<alpha080> efe
<lomandv> ubuntu12.04可以在树莓PI中运行啊，速度还不慢呢http://r13---sn-5uaezner.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?source=youtube&ms=au&itag=22&ipbits=8&mt=1369916191&cp=U0hVTllPTl9FT0NONV9RSVJDOlVXT2JEQ2JiYTZK&upn=mmRwaF9xONs&ip=8.35.201.212&newshard=yes&sver=3&ratebypass=yes&sparams=cp%2Cid%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&fexp=922102%2C910072%2C914051%2C916611%2C922911%2C900352%2C924605%2C928201%2C901208%2C929123%2C929915%2C9
<lomandv> 29906%2C925714%2C929919%2C929119%2C931202%2C932802%2C928017%2C912518%2C911416%2C906906%2C904476%2C904830%2C930807%2C919373%2C906836%2C933701%2C912711%2C929606%2C910075&id=71904da71a5d673b&key=yt1&expire=1369940205&mv=m&signature=AB041ED657D5CADBE5696B1F251B7D9AEDF16FD3.9D9B798B078C67645C51621EEE4794B3F2A6D4DA&title=Raspberry%20Pi%20-%20Tutorial%203B%20-%20Installing%20Berry%20Boot
<lomandv> ubuntu12.04可以在树莓PI中运行啊，速度还不慢呢http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DWnwMZxIW0
<^k^> lomandv ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 for ARM : ODROID-X - YouTube
<gebjgd> 卡死 这破风行
<knownbad> 活该
<feiyin> 风行跑在ubuntu上 ？ 
<gebjgd> knownbad 那个电视盒子
<gebjgd> feiyin linux上可以用v.qq.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<knownbad> 你不是用 chromium 插件吗？
<feiyin> 哦， 你说的在线视频是吧 
<knownbad> 电视盒子不是给你爸妈的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 电视盒子放在客厅里面
<gebjgd> knownbad 小东西下午不睡觉 非要我抱着
<knownbad> 我直接放个小电脑连客厅电视。
<gebjgd> knownbad 在我肚子上呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 你那电脑多少w?
<knownbad> 当然了，猪八戒肚子最舒服。
<gebjgd> knownbad 滚
<knownbad> 你女儿聪明。
<knownbad> 忘了，就 Dell 的超薄型。
<gebjgd> knownbad 多少钱买的？
<knownbad> 反正开启省电功能。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我用老婆的上网本连电视呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 反正有hdmi
<knownbad> 等坏了会换个 Atom 或是下一代更省电型。
<zer_0o> 我准备书房捅客厅跟线
<zer_0o> hdmi
<zer_0o> 组hdtv
<zer_0o> 很好
<zer_0o> 配个hackmac的主机
<gebjgd> zer_0o amd E系列还行
<gebjgd> knownbad 你那个多少钱买的？
<zer_0o> 就是有点费电
<zer_0o> 还有啊
<gebjgd> zer_0o 要买mac
<knownbad> 直接电脑还是灵活些，免得限制住了。  我帮老妈子也装了个类似的。  但她老是忘了电视就是电脑可以直接上 Skype 的。
<gebjgd> zer_0o 要毛mac
<zer_0o> 我的笔记本连上电视后不能全平怎么半
<alpha080> 树梅派就可以了
<gebjgd> zer_0o 我的可以
<alpha080> 设置出错了吧？
<zer_0o> 是因为笔记本显卡不支持？
<gebjgd> zer_0o 不过一般我还是用网络电视盒
<knownbad> 有时是显示侦测问题。
<gebjgd> zer_0o 不可能不支持
<zer_0o> 关键两个设备分辨率不同
<knownbad> 买麦当劳去。
<zer_0o> 不知道怎么调了
<gebjgd> zer_0o 笨  就用电脑
<zer_0o> 难道是win的问题？
<gebjgd> knownbad 垃圾食品
<zer_0o> 回头研究下
<gebjgd> zer_0o 同样是win
<zer_0o> 你的win8下开第二屏幕默认不是全平吧
<gebjgd> zer_0o win7
<gebjgd> zer_0o 你没事吧  用毛win8
<zer_0o> 我3系统
<zer_0o> win7 win8 ubuntu都不能全平啊
<zer_0o> 我晕
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我就是个垃圾。
<knownbad> 显卡驱动软件更新到原厂最新的。  然后确定你的 HDMI 线没问题。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，咖啡好烫。
<zer_0o> 回来研究下吧
<jusss> roylez_: 乐乐
<knownbad> 有时电视都有问题。  公司的显示在机子从启后得关了再开要不解析就出问题。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你是怎么解决主板那个efi问题的？你是用什么启动的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 华硕笔记本ami主板，efi
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 什么作boot loader?
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬
<knownbad> 大陆人。
<knownbad> 怎么了，今天闲着？
<jusss> 明天考试
<jusss> 心情不好
<zer_0o> 大陆考试靠作弊
<jusss> 对
<zer_0o> 真假
<knownbad> 屁啦，考试紧张还能心情不好？
<jusss> 但是我在第一排，不容易作弊
<maplebeats> 作弊好啊
<knownbad> 有空心情不好就是想不开。
<maplebeats> 不作弊怎么过考试
<jusss> 可是我在第一排，比较悲摧
<jusss> 我计算机二级c过了
<jusss> 可还是不高兴
<jusss> 因为明天要考试
<zer_0o> 计算机二级真假
<zer_0o> 考了每个被用
<zer_0o> 屁用
<jusss> 我考试时大神附体，最后一道程序设计题，我把前面的代码重抄了一遍就过了
<jusss> 考试前天看模拟题一道都不会写，考试时竟然有灵感能写出来
<J0n47> 求附女神体 XD
<jusss> 。。。
<zer_0o> 直接兰花指了
<zer_0o> 监考老师之乎变态
<jusss> 据说有个音乐专业的学生，毕业交自己设计的作品，学生一点不会，灵感一来，把某部著名作曲倒着抄了一遍，竟然过了，和我有异曲同工呀
<jusss> knownbad: 美国有啥新电影
<jusss> knownbad: 大片
<knownbad> 不就超人嘛。
<jusss> knownbad: cult片
<jusss> knownbad: 诺兰监制的那部？
<knownbad> 只不过每个超人看起来都像同性恋。
<knownbad> 钢铁人好些。
<jusss> soga
<jusss> knownbad: 你下电影从哪下
<knownbad> Lenno?
<knownbad> 以前就 isohunt 或是 piratebay.
<jusss> knownbad: 哦
<jusss> knownbad: piratebay.ee和piratebay.se有啥区别
<jusss> knownbad: 我能访问ee却访问不了se
<knownbad> 好似家里有礼卷但不知放哪里去。
<jusss> http://thepiratebay.se
<knownbad> 一样吧，  它只是分散开避免被封。
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site
<jusss> knownbad: 在天朝竟然没被封
<jusss> knownbad: 很神奇
<knownbad> 这对中国又没影响。。。。
<jusss> 。。。
<gebjgd> 测量地球
<gebjgd> 好片
<knownbad> 党不怕你看电影，只怕你看新闻。
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 测量地球，讲啥的，哪国的
<jusss> 德国电影是真心欣赏不了，法国的还能看看
<knownbad> http://www.movies.com/
<jusss> 因为有漂亮妹子，还是naked
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ New Movies | Movie Trailers | Movie Times | Reviews | Movies.com
<knownbad> 开的了吗？
<jusss> 能访问
<knownbad> 我也不知道什么是测量地球。
<gebjgd> knownbad 电影
<knownbad> 反正英翻中通常都不靠谱。
<knownbad> 那个呢？
<knownbad> Penguins 3D 是不是叫企鹅三弟？
<knownbad> 为一个地球就是 After earth？
<knownbad> 唯一
<knownbad> 就 Will Smith 捧他儿子的电影。
<jusss> 不喜欢这类
<NotMe> knownbad "安徒生的早年的私人日记中记载，他拒绝与人性交。他会与女性交谈，然后回到住所手淫。" 我感觉我可以去写童话了
<jusss> 喜欢科幻电影，但这几年的科幻电影都是垃圾
<knownbad> 等等回来。
<jusss> the man from earth, k-pax，才是我喜欢的电影
<NotMe> knownbad 你也去写童话额？快去快回
<jusss> 普罗米修斯其实也可以，起码可以看到大长腿姐姐
<NotMe> 我想看大胸妹妹
<jusss> 等iron man3
<jusss> bd 1080p版本
<knownbad> NotMe: 你不是的。   要不你儿子怎么来的？
<jusss> John Cart是这名字吗，忘了，绝对的垃圾亚
<NotMe> 撸出来的
<jusss> 简直玷污观众的智商呀
<jusss> 傻b的电影呀
<knownbad> Startrek 还可以。
<jusss> 让那些脑残导演和编剧都去死吧
<zer_0o> etdown.org
<zer_0o> 片源挺不错
<NotMe> jusss 啥电影让你如此愤怒
<jusss> NotMe: 那个啥异星战场，John Cart好像是这个名字，忘了，绝对的脑残呀
<NotMe> 额
<zer_0o> etdown.net
<zer_0o> 刚打错了
<jusss> 海盗湾改版了。。。
<NotMe> 没看过，很久没看电影了，只看翁美玲
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 你是上个世纪70年代的人？
<NotMe> 谁还记得翁美玲的
<NotMe> 不是
<NotMe> 我最近才追翁美玲的
<NotMe> 我不喜欢射雕，反倒她的生锈桥王看了不下20片
<NotMe> 基本两天看一次
<jusss> 苦b文艺小青年？
<NotMe> 现在TVB的演员远不上当年的演技好啊
<jusss> 香港的东西直接忽略
<NotMe> 以前的还可以看，现在电视剧的演员基本就生硬
<jusss> 什么生硬，从编剧到导演一律脑残
<jusss> 演员就不用说了
<NotMe> 翁美玲倒是有演技的，不过如果她演巴辣的话
<jusss> 都你妹的什么电视剧，电影，都垃圾死了
<NotMe> 我倒不看情节，只看演员
<NotMe> 只看翁美玲
<jusss> 别讲香港了，讲香港，我只会想到掰穴张 腊肠陈 
<jusss> 冠西兄，是真正的勇士
<NotMe> 你不是广东人，看以前的香港电视剧，有种现场感，现在的太生硬了。
<NotMe> 但要粤语原版的，配音不能看
<NotMe> 有种原汁原味的感觉，现在的演员太生硬了。
<jusss> 他勇敢的和那么的如狼似虎的女妖怪战斗，真是真正的英雄
<NotMe> 生硬做作
<jusss> 不要再给我提香港，
<jusss> 否则直接ignore
<NotMe> 和女妖怪做爱做的事么
<NotMe> 那么恨香港么
<jusss> 瞧不起香港那些自以为是鄙视我们大陆人
<jusss> 以为自己高人一等，然后在电视剧里可以丑化我们大陆人，
<SVDC> 死猫，又搞我网线
<jusss> 香港如果算是天朝的领土，你见过那个本国人去本国的地方需要护照签证的
<SVDC> jusss 你去问邓小平
<jusss> SVDC: 不去，
<SVDC> 或者问撒切尔
<knownbad> 应该不是。  我有时也看不起某些美国人。
<jusss> SVDC: 香港，不要也罢，
<SVDC> knownbad 某些美国人？
<knownbad> 但是看他们的行为而不是人。
<SVDC> 香港才不想要大陆呢
<SVDC> knownbad 谁额
<jusss> 我们还不想要它呢
<knownbad> 要的，中国人有钱呢。
<SVDC> 他们也不想要天朝呢
<SVDC> 还是分了算了
<jusss> 不给香港供水，供电，提供粮食，让他们进口粮食去，我们还要设置关税
<jusss> 让他们优越去，直接让他们变成第三世界去
<gege> 可以问问题么
<gege> 为什么安装完了出现operating system not found啊
<jusss> 让他们和乌干达儿童一起去接受vim的援助吧,lol
<knownbad> 不行，我们只要 meme.
<SVDC> gege 啥系统额
<knownbad> 不要 gege.
<gege> 呜呜。。。
<gege> Ubuntu啊
<SVDC> knownbad 美国华人哪里多额
<jusss> los angel
<SVDC> 貌似97年香港跑了一大批
<jusss> 瞎猜的
<jusss> 让他们跑，去外国服务外国人去吧
<SVDC> 大陆供水供电又不是免费得
<gege> 之前装grub的时候，装不上，然后选了continue。然后就说安装好了。再重启了以后，就是这样了
<SVDC> gege 你怎么装的，硬盘安装么？
<gege> 用一个usb装的
<jusss> 就直接断他们水他们电，让他们自产自足去吧，
<gege> 在raid5上
<jusss> gege: efi主板？
<gege> 其实我也不知道发生了什么。。。
<SVDC> gege grub 装哪了
<gege> 没装上
<jusss> 估计他也不知道
<gege> 问location在什么地方
<gege> 然后就不成功
<gege> 但是可以选continue
<gege> 我就选了continue了
<jusss> gege: 你的主板是Bios还是efi?
<gege> 这个怎么看==
<jusss> gege: 要是efi的话，grub就傻x了
<gege> 我啥也不知道。。。
<jusss> gege: 重启进入bios呀
<gege> 应该是bios吧
<jusss> gege: 没高过raid,不懂
<knownbad> 问题在 raid5 上，他刚刚说了。
<gege> 那要怎么样啊
<SVDC> raid1
<gege> 嗯？
<gebjgd> Mdadm 看网上的资料
<gege> 能给摔个链接么
<knownbad> 不一定但 grub 得认得你的 raid5 才行。
<gege> 查了半天了
<gebjgd> 很多发行版在安装的时候可以直接组建raid
<knownbad> Hardware raid 还是 software raid？
<gege> hardware
<knownbad> 这是你得辨认清楚。
<gebjgd> knownbad 都说了 mdadm了 能是硬的么
<knownbad> 他说的。
<NotMe> 死猫
<NotMe> 又动我网线
<knownbad> NotMe: 戳他屁眼。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 那问题解决了么
<knownbad> 是的。
<NotMe> raid5的那个
<jusss> 怀孕了怎么半
<NotMe> 额
<gege> 嗯？
<gege> 怎么解决？
<knownbad> 那他的手指也太神了。
<NotMe> gege 不知道额，问 knownbad
<gege> 可以下一窝小猫，还可以卖，多好啊
<jusss> 插一下，万一怀孕了怎么办
<knownbad> 问德国香肠。
<NotMe> 他去看孩子了
<jusss> gebjgd: 德国香肠
<knownbad> 就有猫儿子了。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 现在除了 ubuntu 和 arch 还有啥好的发行版
<NotMe> gento 那个装一次要多久
<NotMe> knownbad 记得你说你喜欢 freebsd
<jusss> 2个小时以上吧
<NotMe> 额，那算了
<knownbad> Linuxmint
<NotMe> 有新的么
<knownbad> Linuxmint 通常在 Ubuntu 后一步。
<NotMe> 感觉那么多桌面，要不太简单，要不又太累赘了。
<knownbad> 你干嘛？  你的机子又经不起折腾？
<NotMe> e17 倒是喜欢，但还是不大稳定
<NotMe> 准备换笔电
<knownbad> 烂机子还是用 LXDE 好了。
<knownbad> 哦，想开了？
<NotMe> 想找个比较干净的，配 e17，如果e17能稳定点好
<NotMe> 开了，已经3寸了
<gebjgd> NotMe lubuntu就行了
<NotMe> lxde这个？太土了
<NotMe> kde又太庞大了，不喜欢 unity，gnome3 也不喜欢
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国香肠
<ofan> NotMe: 猫叔？
<NotMe> fxce那个以前喜欢，现在没感觉。
<NotMe> 现在有啥新的 wm/desktop 么
<NotMe> ofan 怎么
<knownbad> 撸buntu太适合你了。、
<NotMe> 额
<gege> 我肿么办啊
<gege> knownbad哈，有什么解决办法么
<NotMe> gege 问德国香肠额
<gege> 德国香肠是谁
<NotMe> gebjgd 这个
<gege> 哦
<gege> gebjgd
<NotMe> 他是 linux 百事通，我是纯粹灌水的
<gege> 好的
<knownbad> NotMe: 你这喜新厌旧的烂人。
<NotMe> 怎么了
<NotMe> 我怎么喜新厌旧了，我一直喜欢翁美玲额
<gebjgd> gege 没搞过硬的raid
<gebjgd> ofan 你最近干么呢？
<gege> 哭
<vanishing> o.o
<gebjgd> ofan 搞定了么 美国妞
<NotMe> 男孩不哭
<gebjgd> gege 硬的raid 直接用就是了 有什么问题的
<gege> 谁说我是男的。。。
<NotMe> 他装不上grub
<knownbad> 先确定你那是 hardware raid 再说。  最简单的是单独分壳硬盘出来开机用。
<NotMe> 我真八卦
<NotMe> 我是传声筒
<gege> 应该是hardware啊，有几个硬盘
<knownbad> gege: 你要是早说你是女的。。。。苍蝇肯定一堆。
<gebjgd> gege 你傻吧
<knownbad> 先把你那 HBA 说明下。
<gege> 能解决问题就是好苍蝇
<gege> hba是什么
<knownbad> 算了，我这苍蝇飞不动了。
<gebjgd> gege 你连硬软raid的概念都不清楚
<knownbad> Raid 卡？
<knownbad> 牌子型号。
<knownbad> 晶片讯息。
<gebjgd> gege 有卡是硬的 bios 或者 uefi设置的
<catUncle> 看见 gege 就硬，看到 knownbad 就软
<gebjgd> catUncle 高明
<jusss> slackware
<knownbad> 摸摸贱猫的兰鸡鸡。
<catUncle> :)
<gege> 我觉得是bios的
<jusss> 想装
<knownbad> 烂。
<jusss> 可是不会
<catUncle> 额，不灌了。
<knownbad> 我也上工了。
<gege> 那个，我要出去了。
<gege> 谢谢各位大大
<jusss> #slackware好多人
<knownbad> gege: 硬盘是连主机板还是另外的卡？  主机板的话牌子型号？
<jusss> 睡觉去
<jusss> 明天考试
<knownbad> 给多些讯息才能多些意见。
<gege> 嗯嗯。
<gege> 谢谢里萌
<gege> 我等下再来吧。确实要出门吃饭了
<knownbad> 但我不行。
<gege> 大家好热心，么么哒
<knownbad> 下次换个 meme 上来。
<gege> 嘿嘿
<gege> 省事儿嘛
<gege> 随便起个名字
<gege> 要不然叫jiji，哈哈
<gege> 走啦，谢谢
<gebjgd> feiyin 干嘛？
<feiyin> 干嘛？
<knownbad> 找你戳屁眼的。
<gebjgd> feiyin 你私聊给我消息的
<knownbad> 你送了讯息给大家了。、
<gebjgd> knownbad 来吧
<feiyin> 对呀，我才看到多了两个窗口，上面是你的 id 
<gebjgd> feiyin 有这事？
<feiyin> 是呀， 我还以为是你给我发的
<gebjgd> 不知道 andirc的问题估计
<knownbad> 又不是我。
<knownbad> 谁找你私聊就是谁。
<feiyin> 对对， 上面写的是 android irc client  
<feiyin> knownbad:  gebjgd , 就你们两个 
<feiyin> 就多了这两个窗 「
<gebjgd> 不知道
<knownbad> 反正是你送过来的。
<gebjgd> 我刚才又不在
<feiyin> 。。。。。。
<knownbad> (09:29:10 AM) feiyin: ??????
<vanishing> 现在突然开始听老歌了。。
<feiyin> 太怪了， 我才看见的
<vanishing> 王杰 - 他的背影
<gebjgd> vanishing 很有品味
<vanishing> gebjgd: 是sarcasm么。。
<feiyin> 我这边的字体显示有点模糊 ，你们怎么搞定的 
<knownbad> 拿毛笔画画。
<vanishing> tweak tool -> Fonts -> Antialiasing
<feiyin> 这有关系么 ？ 
<feiyin> 忘了说了，我是 suse 。。。 
<vanishing> 哦。。
<vanishing> 那应该也是fonts的antialiasing
<feiyin> 字体用的 微软雅黑， dpi 96 
<gebjgd> feiyin 换ubuntu的字体补丁
<feiyin> 适合于 suse ？ 
<feiyin> 这个没做过，只是这两天实在看不下去了 。。。 
<gebjgd> feiyin 天下linux是一家
<gebjgd> feiyin 换别的字体 droid sans
<gebjgd> feiyin 雅黑早就没人用了
<feiyin> 我看有人说复制win的字体过来，能解决这问题，我试了丝毫没有解决 
<vanishing> 我一直用的zhunyuan
<feiyin> 文泉驿正黑也不行 
<vanishing> feiyin: 跟字体没啥关系
<vanishing> 应该
<vanishing> render的问题
<gebjgd> feiyin 
<feiyin> 啊？ 
<feiyin> droid sans 太粗了感觉
<gebjgd> feiyin 你傻了吧 suse自带所有win字体
<feiyin> 。。。。 是吗  ？ 
<gebjgd> feiyin 你刚开始用linux?
<feiyin> 是呀
<feiyin> 我这个suse装上才两周
<gebjgd> feiyin 难怪
<feiyin> 而且还有一个问题  
<gebjgd> feiyin 随便用 用上2年就好了 
<knownbad> 我用 droid sans 没问题。
<feiyin> 就是看电影的时候画面有那种 花纹 
<feiyin> rmvb  mkv  mp4 都试过了  
<vanishing> 爱情动作片的马赛克>
<vanishing> :D
<feiyin> 就mp4感觉少点
<knownbad> 都不用中文字体了。
<feiyin> vanishing:  这么还没试  哈哈 
<feiyin> 个
<vanishing> 有人玩HON么。。
<vanishing> S2的游戏
<feiyin> 我感觉我这个硬件性能在linux下没发挥出来。。。 
<feiyin> 可能是我配置有问题
<gebjgd> vanishing 早就不玩了
<gebjgd> feiyin 和配置有个毛关系  驱动
<vanishing> gebjgd: 为啥不玩了。
<feiyin> 驱动装了，是不是还得改改配置文件 ？ 
<vanishing> feiyin: 不用。。
<feiyin> 。。
<vanishing> lsmod 看驱动有没有在使用
<gebjgd> vanishing 你50岁也用尿布？
<feiyin> 这么智能 ？  。。。
<vanishing> gebjgd: 那你玩什么
<gebjgd> vanishing 人生
<vanishing> 回答问题能不扯淡么。。
<vanishing> 玩人生。。～。～
<gebjgd> vanishing 过几年 我儿子就开始玩hon了
<gebjgd> vanishing 你们可以一起
<vanishing> 玩游戏一定要分年龄么
<knownbad> 不是女儿吗？
<knownbad> 打算再生个？
<vanishing> 我还见过50岁大叔玩nethack呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 国家养着  我就生一个？
<gebjgd> knownbad 至少2个
<knownbad> 祝福你。
<gebjgd> vanishing 反正我是上了班之后根本没心情玩游戏了
<knownbad> 50岁算什么？  我都快达标了。
<gebjgd> vanishing 总是在考虑车子 房子 票子
<vanishing> 该玩玩啊
<gebjgd> vanishing 玩不到10分钟
<gebjgd> vanishing 有那时间开车旅游去了
<knownbad> 床上？
<gebjgd> knownbad 你是天天玩橡胶人的
<knownbad> 嫂子不要求长些吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 是弟妹
<knownbad> 错了是硅胶妹妹。
<gebjgd> knownbad 你个48的大叔还嫂子呢
<knownbad> 我心灵年轻。
<gebjgd> knownbad 话说你要测测精子质量了 估计你百射无一中 
<gebjgd> knownbad 省套套了
<knownbad> 老婆就是这么想的。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad 谁让你们托着
<gebjgd> knownbad 不早点
<gebjgd> knownbad 要孩子是要么赶早 要么赶晚
<gebjgd> knownbad 女人35岁后就是高龄产妇
<vanishing> 48略晚啊
<vanishing> “略”
<gebjgd> vanishing 他必然是老来得女了
<vanishing> 可以有。。:)
<knownbad> 问题是我没问题。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 说错了。关键是我没问题。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆也没有问题？
<knownbad> 不好说。
<gebjgd> knownbad 贫瘠的土地？
<gebjgd> knownbad 让她去做检查啊
<knownbad> 反正原本都是怪我，现在没啦。
<gebjgd> knownbad 为什么怪你？
<knownbad> 害我被操了一阵子。
<knownbad> 都以为我成熟些，问题在我。
<gebjgd> knownbad 你被艹？
<knownbad> 炒饭的日子不多了，趁现在多炒些。
<gebjgd> knownbad？？？？
<knownbad> 女人三十四十如虎似狼是真的。
<vanishing> 二十呢。。
<knownbad> 所以我被操了。
<gebjgd> vanishing 如猫
<knownbad> 二十应该还在尝试吧？
<vanishing> 现在的姑娘们。。
<knownbad> 我倒不觉得不好。  早些了解自己的需要才能寻求幸福。
<gebjgd> vanishing 老色鬼喜欢有经验的
<knownbad> 你吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我喜欢嫩的
<knownbad> 哦，难怪你问。
 * gebjgd 准备吃饭
<knownbad> 老婆说炒饭的日子不多了，趁现在多炒些。
<knownbad> 不是我说的。
<knownbad> 我也忙去。
<gebjgd> knownbad 也是  反正你可以服用蓝色药片
<alvin_rx1> vanishing: 兄弟在 ibm 就职？
<vanishing> alvin_rx1: o.o
<vanishing> 被发现了。。。
<knownbad> 不是很明显吗？
<knownbad> 比上次那个Google家伙好找些。
<vanishing> google
<vanishing> o.o
<knownbad> 那人被人肉搜索出来。
<vanishing> lol
<vanishing> 叫什么？
<knownbad> 忘了。  不是重点。
<vanishing> 擦。。。一首歌重复了一上午
<knownbad> 可惜IBM跟Thinkpad没关联了。  想再买个X230。
<vanishing> x系列好么
<knownbad> 小巧些。
<vanishing> 我还是t系列。。
<knownbad> T是最强大的。
<vanishing> w才是。。
<knownbad> 干脆抱个台式机。
<vanishing> 也重不了太多吧。。
<vanishing> 曾经包里一台t400一台t520..
<knownbad> 最后个T是T60P。
<knownbad> 原本考虑买T420但买不起。
<piggybox> 家里两台旧的t，一台给老妈去炒股，刚坏了
<piggybox> 那台t43还是最后一代IBM产的，后面的就变成联想的了
<vanishing> 说实话
<vanishing> 也不错的
<gebjgd> vanishing 你真有钱
<gebjgd> vanishing 双t笔记本
<vanishing> gebjgd: 一台公司的一台自己的
<gebjgd> vanishing 我都买不起 tp
<gebjgd> vanishing 就公司给配的tp
<vanishing> gebjgd: 也是ibm？
<knownbad> 有个T42留着纪念。
<gebjgd> vanishing t520
<knownbad> 是我第一个Thinkpad。
<gebjgd> vanishing 不在ibm
<knownbad> TP在美国是Toilet Paper.
<piggybox> lol
<vanishing> thinkpad现在感觉最措的地方就是屏幕
<gebjgd> knownbad tp在德国是think pad
<gebjgd> knownbad 你个美国佬
<knownbad> 银幕旧了些不够亮。
<gebjgd> vanishing 显然 高分屏 
<piggybox> 背光管老化，thinkpad常见问题
<knownbad> 今天好似有BBQ吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad  纯垃圾食品
<gebjgd> knownbad 我老婆都禁止我吃烧烤的东西
<vanishing> bbq
<vanishing> 在哪里有。。。;D
<gebjgd> vanishing 自己在家
<gebjgd> vanishing 烤
<vanishing> T.T
<vanishing> bbq为啥是垃圾食品。。
<gebjgd> vanishing 自己去看为什么
<vanishing> 烤辣椒烤蘑菇烤土豆烤牛肉烤鸡翅
<knownbad> gebjgd: 听起来你被阉了。
<vanishing> 男人不能bbq
<vanishing> 那多痛苦
<knownbad> 任何食物适量就好。
<knownbad> 哪有不能吃的。  这多不中国人啊。
<vanishing> lol
<knownbad> 太残忍了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你何时举刀自宫的？
<gebjgd> knownbad 事实胜于雄辩 没孩子的人是你
<knownbad> 可我无障碍。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad 难说  造出来再说吧
<knownbad> 我不需要但老婆可能不放弃。
<gebjgd> vanishing 因为烧烤食品在制作过程中有致癌的物质
<vanishing> 。。。
<knownbad> 她一直以为问题在我，直到。。。她开始焦虑。
<knownbad> 我只能安慰她。
<gebjgd> knownbad 让她做检查去
<knownbad> 等做出来我都当爷爷了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 为毛？
<knownbad> 去接小孩时同学都以为是爷爷来了。
<knownbad> 这还真发生过，老婆说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad 不至于  欧美的父母岁数都很大的
<knownbad> 是国内外甥的小学。
<knownbad> 我倒不在乎。  只没精力照顾小孩。
<knownbad> 可能得工作到死。
<gebjgd> knownbad 德国也一样 要到67岁
<knownbad> 德国福利好些。
<knownbad> 只我不忍不让老婆生。  再说吧。
<alvin_rxg> irssi 死了两个小时才发现…
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 好久不用irssi挂irc了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 用znc不怕挂
<alvin_rxg> wahtever..
<gebjgd> ofan 沟到白人妹子了么？
<knownbad> 人家是绅士，淘了n个也不会说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 挂不得最近看不见他
<knownbad> 可能正补着。
<gebjgd> knownbad 估计日夜在床上奋战
<knownbad> 他应该是发了，让人家在他身上奋战。
<knownbad> 发扬国威了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 这才是真正的中国男人
<knownbad> 推他当人民代表。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我看行
<knownbad> 共产党干不到的他做到了。  征服美国人！！！
<knownbad> 操，systemd 的网卡名字都改了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我已然用xubuntu lts了
<knownbad> 怎么又摇摆了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 一没时间 二是arch的hplip坏了
<knownbad> 其实也没什么不好。
<knownbad> 我都想。
<knownbad> 老了没精力瞎搞。
<gebjgd> knownbad 有了孩子之后更没时间了
<knownbad> 是哦，我也有个女儿。
<knownbad> 咦，linuxmint 什么时候爬得第一的？
<^k^>  05:07
<gebjgd> knownbad 你什么时候有的女儿
<knownbad> 结婚时。
<gebjgd> knownbad .......
<knownbad> 你不觉得吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 可怜的你
<knownbad> 倒还好。
<gebjgd> knownbad 小东西是真好玩
<knownbad> 老婆带过外甥，三四岁前最好玩。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我家孩子太闹
<knownbad> 我也考虑过了，  问了房东想搬去角落点的单位。
<abinez> gebjgd:在么？http://cn.engadget.com/2013/05/30/sundar-pichai-confirms-htc-one-with-stock-android/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: HTC One 原生 Android 版将于 6 月 26 日上市，单机价 599 美金（更新：按键操作）
<abinez> 你要的HTC One来了
<abinez> 巨硬真的没有品味
<abinez> 人家HTC One ，巨硬也来个Xbox One
<abinez> 流行One night啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu13.04字符终端中按"大写锁定"按键指示灯没反应,但实际状态切换正常,X下无此问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443080 Lubuntu13.04字符终端中按"大写锁定"按键指示灯没反应,但实际状态切换正常,X下无此问题. 具体情况是: 从X切换到字符终端后,大写锁定指示灯的状态就会保持在
<^k^> X下切换前的状态,且在字符终端按"大写锁定"按键不会有反应.(切换前是 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • W520安装Ubuntu的Nvidia显卡驱动设置[zz] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443081 W520安装Ubuntu的Nvidia显卡驱动设置 Thinkpad W520带有双显卡：集显Intel 3000和独显Nvidia 1000m/2000m。Nvidia为Windows提供了官方的Optimus驱动支持，可以在集显和独显之间自动切换。我在Ubuntu下却遇到了奇怪的问题：如
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS ，怎样安装GNUstep？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443082 http://wwwmain.gnustep.org/ 以上链接，要下载哪个deb包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-31 8:25
<oneju> 大家早上好
<vetwangcn> 早上好
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 一直是testing，升级后为什么变成jessi/sid了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443085 一直在wheezy/testing，用的testing源，结果今天aptitude自己升级数百个软件包，完成后变成了jessie/sid，怎么退回到testing啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2013-05-31 8:57
<xinchi> 测试
<^k^> xinchi:点点点.  09:07 
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40961/linux-games
<xinchi> tenzu: 好久不见啊
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux 下的游戏现状分析 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<tenzu> xinchi: 您是哪位？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<xinchi> xinchi: 你肯定不记得我了 好久好久之前聊过
<onlylove> tenzu: 拜教授
<eexpress> 疼猪
<eexpress> 疼疼
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<tenzu> onlylove: yo
<xinchi> tenzu: 你的头像让我流连忘返啊
<eleveni386> 看见传说中的神了...?
<tenzu> xinchi: 你记得我的头像而已吧。。。
<xinchi> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈
<xinchi> tenzu: 我有一套呢
<onlylove> 嗯，我也这么想的 cc tenzu
<eexpress> 他那头像的，不好看吧。
<xinchi> eexpress: 那是一套图
<xinchi> eexpress: 他截的位置不好看 2333
<eexpress> 脸不好看啊
<onlylove> xinchi: 那货是谁啊
<xinchi> eexpress: 有好看的
<tenzu> onlylove: 真的是无名女啊，肿么就没人信呢
<xinchi> tenzu: 呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵好
<xinchi> tenzu: 51nb上的湖南也你是吧？
<tenzu> xinchi: 没去过51nb，肯定不是我
<eexpress> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/bd6bfb01jw1e5650jpt2qj20ei0ih0u1.jpg
<xinchi> tenzu: 估计是崇拜你的人 用的一样的头像 
<tenzu> xinchi: 直接搜头像的话，能看到某些论坛上有同样的头像
<eexpress> tenzu: 上面的图，是你们的学生不。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 当年爱因斯坦解释相对论就用这个例子
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额，图里面的例子？求解释。
<tenzu> eexpress: 国内学生哪有那种大屁股
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那老头有点像爱因斯坦啊
<eexpress> 不大，只是深
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 。。。说路人干嘛。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 爱因斯坦解释时间的相对性的时候，不是说和美女在一起时间过的快么...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。好吧。
<xinchi> eexpress, 是说陷进钢管了么 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 挺正常啊，只是国内的妹子的确臀部差一点
<MeaCulpa> 直立行走以后臀部的地位越来越不重要了，我国人果然是在进化的先进一步
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 马来型的能完成图片里的功能
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 原始
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 直立行走以后臀部和下体对异性不再是最主要性征了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 变成了boobs
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 差不多，但是我国人boobs也不发达，也许是农耕太猛，孩子对母乳要求不高
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 总之奇妙的是现代社会是自然和社会性征冲突的社会，以后人类的发展方向可能会颠覆自然选择
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 所以国人的最大优势就是细腻嫩白的皮肤？
<onlylove> 说起来……好像现在比以前强点？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 如果有钱人都娶大butt和boob的话，说不定人类进化会颠覆自然选择
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 再加上国内有计划生育，基本可以让社会关系强的家庭站在进化的优势地位
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 在没有计划生育的地方，有钱人并不能左右人类进化
<eexpress> 好高级的理论。
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 比如天主教国家，有钱人并不能获得遗传优势，穷人生的更多
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 但在我国，很可能会出现反自然人类进化
<eexpress> 难道中国的人类已经进化了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 中国人类本来就在自然进化的前沿，现在又要做反自然的先锋
<eexpress> 没觉得嘛。中国人一直矮。又不强壮。
<eexpress> 美国政府当年还担心华工不能干活呢
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不过计划生育应该只apply城市汉族人口...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 农耕人口，显然比游牧的进话程度高
<eexpress> 说没体毛的，不强壮
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过现在不一定嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...黑人体毛少
<eexpress> 是啊，就北欧的多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 北欧的体毛也不算太多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 决定体毛的进化过程发生时，欧洲温度比较平均
<eexpress> 可能只是你看到的不多吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: no
<eexpress> 看历史片子，北欧的体毛多啊
<eexpress> 而且都不剃毛的
<eexpress> 习惯上
<MeaCulpa> 你说北欧土著？几乎没土著
<eexpress> 某挪威的动画片，看到的。
<MeaCulpa> 北欧人现在都杂了
<eexpress> 现在当然。以前
<onlylove> 北欧……那什么地方啊，格陵兰么
<eexpress> 北欧海盗时代
<onlylove> 还是冰岛
<MeaCulpa> 北欧湖泊众多，气候宜人好不好
<eexpress> 芬兰也算嘛
<MeaCulpa> 你看同维度的哈尔滨，比北欧冷10度
<onlylove> 难道你要拿脱袜子说事
<MeaCulpa> 那里有暖流
<eexpress> 当年的情况，只有电影里面才可以看到
<MeaCulpa> 北欧都是好天气啊，那温度根本不算啥
<onlylove> 求去北欧生活
<MeaCulpa> 说不定当年移民到俄罗斯这里的，比较正
<eexpress> 去吧。某些地方，4月份某天，集体唱歌，赞扬太阳升起。 onlylove
<MeaCulpa> 据说几百个毛子移民搞定了所有通古斯人...建立了俄罗斯
<tenzu> 刚才走神了。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 温度还是不能和西伯利亚比的
<onlylove> 通古斯，就知道通古斯大爆炸
<eexpress> 那可能吧。
<archl> 好聊天的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 还是回到屁股的问题吧
<MeaCulpa> 为啥中美洲和加勒比地区的屁股那么猛呢
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你有类似的照片？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 啥照片
<eexpress> 展示屁股很猛的照片嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你在现场看过田径比赛么...那些butt...
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 某些非洲的也这样啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 西非。但是还是比加勒比的差一点
<eexpress> 某明星，jessica? 也这样。
<MeaCulpa> 那种说不定有点那血统
<MeaCulpa> 还有人往里面灌水泥的...
<eexpress> 是觉得地域性不强，人种因素影响更大
<MeaCulpa> 那种地方天知道啥种~
<archl> 。
 * archl 属于进化末端。粗腿大屁股。
<eexpress> archl: 你，，有酷胖胖？
<archl> eexpress: ？
<archl> eexpress: ee怎么了
<eexpress> 酷胖198
<archl> eexpress: 真的么。。。
<eexpress> 差不多
<archl> eexpress: 怎么看都189.。。
<archl> roylez:  酷胖是不是能单只手把你抱起来
<eexpress> 求酷胖的照片
<eexpress> 。。
<archl> eexpress: 。他网站里有
<eexpress> 上次没见到
<eexpress> 找不到。
<archl> eexpress: 仔细找，我找到了
<eexpress> 反正找不到
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ... 我网站里有啊
<archl> eexpress: 怠惰神
<MeaCulpa> 现在不性，我勉强可以抱起我儿子...
 * MeaCulpa 记得高中挺举130kg, 抓举100
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • cscope的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443091 同样的索引，出来2个，位置信息都是一样的 挺烦人的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjun403 — 2013-05-31 9:36
 * MeaCulpa 现在估计直接被压死
<eexpress> 中学，举重60分，引体向上100分
 * archl 中学引体向上5个，全班第一。
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> archl: 想想一下一个中年人力量和高中时候一样，体重多了30kg...
<eexpress> archl: ...
<eexpress> 啥破学校。lol
 * MeaCulpa 中学免修体育，这辈子没做起来过引体向上...高中双杠可以做到第二天
<onlylove> eexpress: 倒着数吧
<MeaCulpa> 我估计我高中时候能引体向上，但是从没做过
<eexpress> 多半。不过5个，也不能倒数吧。经常有一个都不行的。
<eexpress> 仰卧起坐，本人2k个。
<iMadper> eexpress: .... ....
<iMadper> eexpress: 前天有人冒充你, 被我给
<eexpress> 50米，本人6秒15
<iMadper> eexpress: t了
<eexpress> . nnnd 那是我吧。
<iMadper> eexpress: 是你个毛毛, ip是浙江的
<eexpress> 废话，家里的ip，全国漫游的
<eexpress> 那破isp
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥? lol~~
<eexpress> 我要换isp了
<iMadper> 早该换了...
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 还有2年？
<eexpress> nnnd 交钱交多了
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 
<archl> eexpress: 50米，我9.7秒。
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 妹子才9.7
<archl> eexpress: 然后脱了一件校服，变8.4秒。
<eexpress> 扯没边了
<earman> 期待linux 3.1x
<archl> eexpress: 。事实啊。穿厚重的衣服降低敏捷
<eexpress> 在山东？
<archl> eexpress: 嗯。
<eexpress> 那边不冷嘛
<archl> eexpress: 冬天不冷才怪。
<archl> eexpress: -10度就不上体育课了。
<eexpress> 没。。。可能-10吧
<eexpress> 山东这么厉害？
<archl> eexpress: 当然，一般也就 -5
<eexpress> 那蛋蛋也是这样冻大的？
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<tryit> eexpress, 你现在玩板子吗
<eexpress> 蛋蛋不在
<eexpress> 没玩。 tryit
<archl> eexpress: 肯定在0下。。。秦岭之南不都零下么。
<tryit> 熟悉openocd不？
<tryit> eexpress, 
<eexpress> 不熟悉
<eexpress> 我就没深入的玩
<tryit> eexpress, . :-)
<eexpress> 上次为了做定时器，玩简单的atmega去了。arm的就没碰过了。
<tryit> eexpress, 我现在准备从裸机开始，openocd是linux下一个命令行的裸机调试程序
<eexpress> 让下面的人去玩，倒是有人把windows的那套现成的，做成了机器
<tryit> eexpress, 没基础啊，好多东西都不懂，很多术语
<eexpress> 硬件的术语，就没问题。软件的，没深入啊
<eexpress> 没想好，要做什么东西。这是关键
<tryit> eexpress, 我是这么想的，先把裸机开发熟悉了，然后在linux下开发驱动的话就很舒坦了，要不啥都不清楚
<fwj> good morning
<eexpress> 你的出发点不同。支持你折腾。以后有事情，问你嘛。lol
<tryit> eexpress, 在啃info openocd，比看info gdb还难
<eexpress> 额。
<tryit> eexpress, 国内用openocd的更少了
<eexpress> 不是可以只跑上层嘛。底层不动。
<tryit> eexpress, 大多是用arm的IDE开发调试
<eexpress> 大多数啊，都是门外汉，直接跑上层应用
<eexpress> 很少走底层的
<eexpress> 科大的，有搞这的。只是多年没联系过了
<eexpress> 部队现在对arm很重视
<tryit> eexpress, 其实我朋友那也有嵌入式的项目，熟悉了这套东西之后帮他折腾下，说不能还能赚一笔
<abinez> eexpress: 在哦
<eexpress> 这个可以挣钱。的确
<abinez> eexpress: 吃早饭了没
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome右上角图标消失………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443093 刚开始安装的时候还在，被我不知怎么移动到中间了，后来感觉还是在右边比较好，想移动回右边，却不知怎么误操作消失了！ 图标消失.png 在新立得完全删除、重启，选择gnome-classic 还是这样，ubuntu12.04.2 默认unity，我
<^k^> 删除了！ 按照这个帖子的指令在终端操作的： viewtopic.php?f=1&t=36 …
<eexpress> 去年还有人找我做板子开发。
<eexpress> 丫丫的，还指定型号，我一看，陌生哦。没法接
<eexpress> abinez: ..
<tryit> eexpress, 找几个人一起弄呗
<tryit> eexpress, 给他们分点，你拿大头
<eexpress> 那三星的板子，没人熟悉。。
<tryit> eexpress, 唉，搞这个也得有圈圈
<eexpress> 是的
<iMadper> imtxc: ping
<iMadper> imtxc: 速度去douban 回加我
<abinez> eexpress: 三爽的
<iMadper> imtxc: 五分钟之内看不到你加我, 我就t你.
<abinez> iMadper: 这是威胁哦
<eexpress> 豆瓣，也有踢人的？
<iMadper> eexpress: 在这里t
<eexpress> 。。
<icook> :(
<iMadper> abinez: 对呀, 被你发现了啊
<abinez> imtxc: 同学快点包饺子
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> abinez: imtxc不出来, 连你一起t
 * eexpress 想起了 imtxc 那可怜的含泪的大眼睛
<iMadper> eexpress: 你见过?
<abinez> 家多点肉馅
<iMadper> lol~
<eexpress> 这到处被欺负的。。。
<abinez> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我也加你了
<eexpress> 豆瓣那，我几乎就没去过。。还能加人？
<eexpress> 我去看看
<abinez> iMadper: 霸王气势
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的.
<eexpress> 首页，咋都是别人的信息？
<acacio> 我从12.04升级到13.04已有的软件会不会丢啊？
<acacio> 还有/home里的东西会不会丢
<iMadper> acacio: 只要升级之后还能启动, 就不会丢
<acacio> 我怕他覆盖
<acacio> 覆盖了我就完了。
<eexpress> 首页，咋都是别人的信息？这咋改。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 我也不知道, 我刚开始玩... 点右上角的: 我的douban  ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 提醒你, 到时间了
<iMadper> eexpress: momo
<acacio> 我从12.04升级到13.04用什么命令？求指导
<iMadper> acacio: 自己google
<abinez> acacio: 去论坛看
<eexpress> acacio: update-manger -d 这样的。
<acacio> 没有用啊。
<abinez> eexpress: 好人
<acacio> 提示没有软件要更新
<iMadper> eexpress: 好人呀
<abinez> eexpress: 送你一张好人卡
<iMadper> acacio: do-release-upgrade -d    (- 需要联网 -) 以后这种事情自己查.
<abinez> acacio: 你可以在更新管理器里面设置，有新版本就提示你更新
<maplebeats> eexpress: 好人卡？
<abinez> 不过，下载很多东西
<maplebeats> 罗姐在不
 * iMadper 刚看到: abinez 给了 eexpress 一张好人卡
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不在
<acacio> 这个是跨版本升级还是直接从12.04升级到13.04的？
<iMadper> acacio: 自己去试
<acacio> eexpress: 谢谢
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<maplebeats> god like
<eexpress> 春天来了生命是否延续|长沙中信湘雅公益捐精|女生勿扰 <- 欢迎大家参加
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu升级内核配置失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443094 ~ $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在对升级进行计算... 完成 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未
<^k^> 被升级。 有 6 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后会消耗掉 …
<acacio> 您共需下载 1102 M。 根据您的连接速度，这次下载将要用大约 20 分钟 的时间 
<acacio> 安装升级可能会耗费几小时的时间。一旦下载完毕就不能取消该进程。
<abinez> acacio: 没有跨版本
<abinez> 只先升级到12.10
<abinez> 然后升到13.04
<abinez> 你用12.04升级到下个LTS才会跨版本
<abinez> eexpress: 你还用Opera么？
<abinez> 那个浏览器换内核了
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<eexpress> 没换。next再说
<acacio> 这个蛋疼了。。
<eexpress> 噶嘛。坏噶嘛
<abinez> acacio: 不如下载个iso
<acacio> ISO安装我的软件以及文件不就没有了吗
<sjd_zeus> 请问我的irssi在vpn模式下无法使用怎么回事
<eexpress> 不会的。
<abinez> 你可以重新安装你的软件啊
<abinez> 你现在这样更危险
<acacio> 我做开发的。这些软件重新安装至少要好几个小时
<abinez> 做开发你还弄什么更新
<eexpress> 软件，，那升级吧。只是说不定某些软件不能启动了。
<acacio> 没事干啊。。
<abinez> 罗姐来了
<iMadper> acacio: 你都没事干了, 还在乎这几个小时?
<abinez> 饭团
<eexpress> 工作机器，少升级。 acacio
<abinez> iMadper: 原来是蛋疼了
<abinez> LOL
<acacio> 呵呵。没事。先转移走再说。
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, ...
<abinez> acacio: 那你整吧
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋_宙斯  你好. 
<acacio> ：）
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 请问我连接vpn后，irssi无法启动知道怎么弄吗？
<abinez> acacio: 反正你没事干
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 无法启动???
<abinez> 没事装着玩
<Tetralet> sjd_zeus: 看一下 routing table
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 啥叫无法启动? segfault?
<iMadper> Tetralet: 如果是连不上去, 那要看route table, 现在是无法启动...
<Tetralet> XD
<sjd_zeus> irssi启动的时候不是有一堆信息嘛，然后出现命令窗口让你连接
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 现在都不出来了?
<sjd_zeus> 连接vpn后再启动irssi就没下一步了，连信息都不出来了
<abinez> eexpress: 干嘛不换呢？尝试一下新内核的Opera
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 呃.. 不知道... 我都不觉得这个跟vpn有关系...
<abinez> Opera的核心开发人员都跑了大半了
<abinez> 就是因为更换内核
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 我不用vpn的时候就没问题呀
<iMadper> abinez: opera都不用开发核心了, 还要核心开发人员干嘛...
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: then I have no idea
<eexpress> bt
<MeaCulpa> Opera...
<MeaCulpa> Opera走自己路多好...老换何必呢
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu交换Ctrl和Capslock如何保持住呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443097 我用xmodmap交换Ctrl和Capslock后,如果去设置fcitx按键就又还原了 统计信息: 发表于 由 l7495032 — 2013-05-31 10:26
<iMadper> 求经典电影推荐! 
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我的问题解决了
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: :-)
 * sjd_zeus 奇怪了
 * sjd_zeus 直接启动irssi就卡住不动，没下一步了
 * sjd_zeus 输入 irssi -c -p 连接就可以了
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 用irssi聊天文艺多了
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 我看到shlug里找魔都的兽前了
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 请问irssi怎么搞彩色的呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: EMC都招Ruby了~
<Tetralet> sjd_zeus: 先裝 irssi-scripts
<sjd_zeus> 安装了
<eexpress> 彩色，在乎房间开放了这选项
<eexpress> 彩色，在乎房间开放了这选项
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 这个房间可以用吗？
<eexpress> nnnd 你才没看到彩色？
<sjd_zeus> 安装了irssi-scripts然后呢？
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cloudfoundry
<roylez> eexpress: 渣渣神
<sjd_zeus> 现在我搞了个nickcolor.pl，nick是颜色区分的
 * sjd_zeus 我想要聊天内容也是颜色区分的
 * sjd_zeus 能实现不？
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的_做死
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那应该是VMWare,何必要挂EMC下面
<eexpress> roylez: 摸摸
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cloud foundry太低端了...
<sjd_zeus> 应该用哪个脚本呢
<roylez> yunfan: 周日中午，有空请我吃饭不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 工作地点在五角场，上海市云计算基地，OOXX 100遍
<archl> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你来魔都了？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那不就是cloudfundry么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sux...
<roylez> archl: 周日中午，请我吃饭不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 号称mbp干活...我问问他们工作环境lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我周日去帝都
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你去帝都...开会啊...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下个月可能又去呆湾
<eexpress> 难道又跳槽
<archl> roylez: 。。。我下次一定把你丢到马路上去。为啥以为我在帝都。。
<eexpress> 变呆的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我来跟你混算了，开会，送孩子，多好~~
<archl> eexpress: 。。。。
<sjd_zeus> http://ggarlic.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/2009-11-19-1258633881_355x65_scrot1.png
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • KUBUNTU13.04问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443098 启动屏上KUBUNTU字下会出现一些方块，方块内有字母和数字。按下ESC键后出现下面的提示; /dev/sda10 was not cleanly unmounted和udevd[522]:missing file parameter for attr. 这就导致了系统启动很慢。 求，高手指教怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ydong95 — 2013-05-31 10:53
<sjd_zeus> 我想实现这样的效果可以不？
<roylez> archl: 你不在帝都，难道在昌平？
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> archl: 石家庄？
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 昌平不也是帝都么...
 * sjd_zeus 谁在昌平呀
<roylez> archl: 大河北区？
<archl> roylez: 我坐车去帝都要4小时
<archl> roylez: 我是哪里人你都不知道？
<archl> roylez: 我还在山东。
<eexpress> 2个袋鼠国的机油碰面了
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<roylez> archl: 你在山东面干什么？山大的女娃比帝都的好？
<vipzrx> bash 脚本中对当前的目录下的每个目录，操作怎么写
<vipzrx> for * do
<vipzrx> #是目录？
<vipzrx> if [ -d  ] do
<vipzrx> #进入目录
<vipzrx> cd 
<archl> roylez: 。。。我不知道干嘛。
<vipzrx> for * do
<vipzrx> if [ -d  ] do
<vipzrx> cd
<vipzrx> done 
<vipzrx> 用什么变量代替 每次for取得变量
<archl> roylez:  女娃。。。什么的我都没想过
<roylez> archl: 你果然还是对袋鼠和兔子什么的更感兴趣
<archl> roylez: 比起那些来说，肯定对你更感兴趣
 * archl  兔子啥的袋鼠啥的。。连说话都不会
<eexpress> roylez: 你小心哦
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<rich1> 大家好
<archl> rich1: 你糟糕了？
<^k^> rich1:点点点.  11:11 
<rich1> 什么意思
<rich1> 问个问题
<archl> rich1: 所以說你糟糕了
<sjd_zeus> l
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
 * sjd_zeus 还是不能实现多彩文本呀
<rich1> 电脑开机出现start pxe over IPv4 ,然后出现了 pxe-e18:sever response time out,……这会影响电脑使用吗 谢谢
<sjd_zeus> rich1: 不影响
<sjd_zeus> rich1: 你开机启动顺序的问题，第一启动从pxe网卡启动了，改成从硬盘启动就可以了
<rich1> 谢谢
<sjd_zeus> 谁有泡妞神功中文版
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1834
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Comment #1834 : Bug #1 (liberation) : Bugs : Ubuntu
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 号称bug #1解决了
<yunfan> roylez: 你来帝都了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，M$这个bug果然是应该resolved了
<archl> yunfan: 主席很是悶騷
<archl> yunfan: 你要好好款待他
<sjd_zeus> ?
<yunfan> 主席都没说话
<yunfan> 能来我住的附近就招待 要是在海淀中关村那边就找 阿蛋
<archl> yunfan: 他去海淀
<archl> yunfan: 主席会单独给你打电话。他是极度隐私的。
<roylez> yunfan: 是啊
<huntxu> roylez: 渣樂
<archl> roylez 和 huntxu 两个终于能抱抱了。
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 大黑粗
<yunfan> roylez: 我在百子湾家园 你要来朝阳区这边就找我 在北边的话就恕不奉陪了
<iMadper> roylez: 我家在常营, 你要是来这边的回族自治区, 我就招待. 要是去西北三环, 那就恕不奉陪了.
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来你是回族！
<iMadper> yun
<ofan> 又要面基？
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是, 不过我住的地方附近就是回族的聚集地.
<ofan> 我不在的时候，你们基了多少次了
<iMadper> ofan: 放心, roylez 没有背叛你
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西来帝都？
<yunfan> iMadper: 回族是说汉语的吧？
<iMadper> yunfan: 鬼知道... 这里的回族都是说汉语的到是
<archl> iMadper: 是吗？
<ofan> iMadper: 你不吃猪肉？
<iMadper> yunfan: 以前我住菜市口, 离牛街很近. 坐车的时候路过牛街, 报站的时候就是两种语言. 
<iMadper> ofan: 吃. 比你吃的错
<iMadper> s
<iMadper> s/错/多/
<ofan> iMadper: 你咋老是有op
<iMadper> ofan: adam上次给我的呀...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu 12.04到移动硬盘 出现 '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443101 sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sdb: 20.6 GB, 20576747520 bytes 64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 19623 cylinders, total 40188960 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512
<^k^> bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x40f040ef Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/s …
<ofan> iMadper: 果然不一般的关系啊
<iMadper> ofan: 你不喜欢那我deop了好了
<ofan> iMadper: 受宠若惊
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: ...
<archl> ofan: 是啊。藕饭。
<ofan> 撸撸睡去
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是平时还是说汉语的 对了 你吃羊肉 牛肉不？
<ofan> 先去大便
<iMadper> yunfan: 吃呀. 不过太贵了...
<iMadper> yunfan: 都吃不起了
<archl> yunfan: 。。。你住在回族区你就成回族了？
<archl> yunfan: 你去了阿拉伯就成了阿拉伯人了。。。
 * iMadper 我还去过香港呢... 我现在也不算是港澳台同胞呀....
<yunfan> iMadper: 你看 民族的定义就是有共同居住地 共同习俗 共同语言的结合体， 你住在回族地区 平时跟他们说汉语 又吃牛羊肉 你就是回族嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: 我还吃猪肉呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也不过回族的节日. 
 * yunfan 让我想起来了那个鸭子判断 走路像鸭子 叫声像鸭子 那就是鸭子
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你是不虔诚的而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 那也是他们像是汉人, 不是我像回民
<yunfan> iMadper: tbbt里的harvod还吃各种牡蛎什么的呢 没有人否认他的犹太属性
<ofan> duck typing
<ofan> no good
<archl> yunfan: 。。。世界人都同化了，分什么汉族回族
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个你要跟有关部门反映 我也赞同你说的 但是现在有回族这个划分 所以我觉得你可以划进去
<yunfan> archl: 这不是还没么
<iMadper> yunfan: 是呀, 划分进去, 以后我孩子考试能加分
<yunfan> archl: 以后就分人族 和冲族了
<yunfan> iMadper: 就是这个道理 支持你去申请
<huntxu> yunfan: 有時候我甚至覺得我們那裏是一個獨立民族
<huntxu> yunfan: 語言不同，風俗也不同
<archl> huntxu: 你。。
<archl> huntxu: 我岂不是混乱了。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你就是呀
<yunfan> huntxu: 我们那也是 一个县 10w人不到 周围的县都听不懂我们的方言
<MeaCulpa> 回族不让随便加吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 你们不是潮汕族嘛? lol~
<MeaCulpa> 否则信个教都能进了
<yunfan> 不过我们的方言本来就是古汉语 你想申请 国家也不同意
<yunfan> 这个倒没啥 悲剧的是 我贵州的同学告诉我 他们那边以前明代屯宿的那些汉族 因为衣服的问题 被划到少数民族去
 * archl 家里老人都说其本地腔调的普通话。
<yunfan> 他们一直在申请重新划成汉族 超搞笑
<archl> 与你
<archl> yunfan: 。少数民族有福利啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他们傻啊，放着加分和随便生的有待不要？？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就冲这两点也要做少数民族啊
<MeaCulpa> 高考加分，娃娃随便生
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 人家是有民族情感的嘛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 结果少数民族人多么。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你想人家屯了几百年 一直有荣誉感的 结果突然给改成他们眼中的蛮夷了 当然不爽
<MeaCulpa> archl: 貌似不会，汉族基数太大
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 蛮夷个毛，现在我国的少数民族都是爷
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是你等魔都而已 你要考虑当地的文化心理
<MeaCulpa> archl: 计划生育不等于1胎，只有汉族城市人口才1胎
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...那就不知道了，以我认识的世界，少数民族就是爷...
 * archl 看到  wikipedia 上有写 “人口5千~1千万”  我愣是愣住了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问如何卸载wine的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443102 我用wine安装了有道词典，但是发现很不好用，或者说基本不能用，然后想卸载，使用wine自己的卸载工具，卸载不了，请问到底该如何操作才能将其从电脑中完全卸载掉。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huajun_ming — 2013-05-31 11:43
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中文很不严谨的
<rich1> 妈妈的 汉族现在是弱势群体
<yunfan> archl: 少数民族？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  嗯。
<archl> yunfan: 不是。是第五次人口普查的小段落标题
<MeaCulpa> 我国的国土面积都是假的了
<MeaCulpa> 人口...天知道
<archl> 没关系，知道也没关系。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 国土增之于我无补 减之于我无损
<rich1> 什么逻辑啊
<rich1> 这里面也有痰政治的啊
<yunfan> 看不惯可以不看 看不下去可以仰药
<rich1> 64 
<rich1> 8964 is approachING
<MeaCulpa> 双汇威武，收购了美国肉联厂...
<yunfan> 很正常
<yunfan> 我只是在担心他运营问题
<yunfan> 欧美宰杀规矩太多了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: no
<MeaCulpa> 你要split欧和美
<MeaCulpa> 美国的肉类添加比我们更猛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 美帝一样啊 就算政府不管 总有乱七八糟的组织去抗议啥的
<MeaCulpa> 瘦肉精，激素，美国用的比我们更松的标准
<yunfan> 抗议以后就开始立法什么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 所以我们和美国联手，只有会拉低标准
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这件事妙就妙在很多百姓以为美国的肉更安全
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是说激素这种东西 是宰杀 饲养这些 会增加成本的条件限制
<MeaCulpa> 其实美国的肉类监管比我国送很多
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: no 这件事妙在很多人以为自己真的吃的是从美国运来的肉 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 美国的饲料里有很多只有美国才允许用的添加剂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我宁可不是，美国的添加更恐怖
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我宁可吃国内垃圾堆里长大的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 以前看过一个新闻 有人给穆斯林的肉肠里加了猪肉 结果导致许多人抗议闹事
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过，百姓毕竟是愚昧的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国人成年人和未成年人喝的奶都要分开...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你算了吧 垃圾堆里长大 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过那也是有钱人，穷人不分的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 让你去浙江那几个拆解大县看看 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过你可以去我们那 都是家养的
<vetwangcn> .rmk 和.mk区别
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我爸认识一个老板 就是在上海开饭店 在我们那设立了农产品基地 专门供给这种农户养的素菜猪肉什么的
<MeaCulpa> eb
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有司马区别
<rich1> 还有跟恐怖的 北方有些猪圈跟厕所一起 所以能想象 猪的饲料是什么了啊
<archl> rich1: 猪本来就吃粪便
<yunfan> rich1: 那是一种传统 还有专门的名词
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 没办法，安装了英文系统！再请教： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443104 在未连网情况下安装，现在如何能够连通网络、安装字体、改回中文？ 最好一步一步说详细点，可以打开终端了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinsir — 2013-05-31 12:17
<rich1> 我的个神拉
<rich1> 神魔专用名词啊
<archl> rich1: 狗也吃。
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有司马区别
<archl> rich1: 兔子吃粪便
<rich1> 什么专用名词 yanfang
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们这里最有意思的段子，是每次过了感恩节，我国市面上就会多了很多“去皮”牛尾
<archl> MeaCulpa: ？？牛尾？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 兔子粪便可以入药
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你不知？火鸡脖子都我国给消化了
<rich1> 老鼠的还可以呢
<yunfan> 等我去找下 那字我不认识 所以记不住
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哈。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 想想以后肉联场都是自己的了，这买卖更方便
<vetwangcn> 马的结石更是一种药
<rich1> 为什么去皮牛尾 什么意思啊
<rich1> 牛的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我还是那种东亚之外的食物几乎都能吃。
<archl> rich1: 假说
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有司马区别
<archl> MeaCulpa: 前一段时间有报道从巴西走私来过期3年的冻鸡被查封了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 谁知道有谁用过此类
<archl> 道德说到底不是用来制衡的。
<archl> 道德无用论。
<yunfan> rich1: 溷豚
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有司马区别
<yunfan> 刚才长知识了 原来古代欧洲也用粪便喂猪 不是天朝发明
<rich1> 你搞得我也要去Google一下啦
<yunfan> 不过欧洲是用马粪
<rich1> 好恶心啊
<rich1> 现在呢
<yunfan> “凡是有翅，四足爬行的昆虫，都是你们所当憎恶的；但在有翅，四足爬行的昆虫中，凡有脚以外，还有大腿，在地上能跳的，你们可以吃。你们可吃的是：飞蝗之类，蚱蜢之类，蟋蟀之类和螽斯之类。其他凡有翅，四足爬行的昆虫，都是你们所当憎恶的。”
<yunfan> 有什么恶心的 蔬菜也用粪便 你就不觉得了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我在想一个问题 说出来可能冒犯许多宗教
<rich1> 多数人是汉人这里
<vetwangcn> 请问.rmk和.mk有司马区别
<yunfan> 人多又不代表力量
<piggybox> yunfan: 什么问题啊
<rich1> 这里有没有中教法庭不用担心你被处死
<roylez> yunfan huntxu 我只是中午有时间吃一顿，海淀区
<yunfan> roylez: 那找虹猫帮 我周六有饭局 都是别人南下来找我
<yunfan> rich1: 这话你应该去跟英国刚刚被砍死的那个士兵说
<yunfan> piggybox: 犹太人宣称是上帝的选民
<yunfan> piggybox: 然后规定了这样那样的事物禁忌 而且都是守则 不是目录
<roylez> yunfan: 我说的是星期天
<vetwangcn> 作为专业人士，在看你们讨论猪的问题。
<yunfan> piggybox: 我很怀疑他们这个上帝的动机 很像是在培养特供人肉 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 犹太人是上帝选择和他们签订一个契约
<vetwangcn> 我的名字VET   wang    CN
<yunfan> roylez: 我是给你例证我懒得出门的习惯
<yunfan> vetwangcn: 你是啥专业人士？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 犹太人认识的上帝本来就是强大，喜怒无常，暴戾的
<roylez> yunfan: 好吧，我懂了为啥你能长那么胖了
<vetwangcn> 你查查VET的意思
<MeaCulpa> vetwangcn: 你是养猪的？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: monty python有一部电影讽刺了他们 那里面的祈祷全是不要把我放到火山烤着吃 不要清蒸 不要油炸这样的话
<yunfan> 懒得查 不说拉倒
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ~~
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 西方人很多是先入为主的以基督教思维看待犹太人的认识
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 真的跳出来看，就觉得都没什么的
<vetwangcn> vet----Veterinary  
<vetwangcn> 兽医
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就是顺我者昌，逆我者亡，很简单的逻辑
<MeaCulpa> vetwangcn: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> vetwangcn: 我记得北美的瘦肉精比我们牛逼的多吧，每个物种都有专用瘦肉精
<MeaCulpa> vetwangcn: 光火鸡就有3种是在北美合法的
<vetwangcn> 瘦肉精有很多种
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 你说的北美得把加拿大区分开
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我没有先入 只是刚才突然想到了特供这个东西  你想 专门挑选 这个可以视作选种 ， 禁止与他族通婚可以视作防止种性退化 饮食规定 就跟工厂里养鸡一样 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 加拿大被美国暴力撬开国门的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 活脱脱是一个特供优质人肉农场
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 差不多了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那只是古代的饮食教条，我觉得在古代这样符合卫生条件
<yunfan> 兽医又不养兽
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 美国的廉价肉早干掉加拿大了吧
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 美国的激素奶也把加拿大的干了吧
<yunfan> 说兽医精通圈养 就跟说电脑维修工精通编程一样
<vetwangcn> 其中的一种莱克多巴氨在我国是禁止的  可在英国 等是允许的
<MeaCulpa> vetwangcn: 这种例子很多，但是美国，如果和中国联手，的确有很多可以用
<MeaCulpa> 中美几乎是两个肉类名声最臭的国家了，联手牛逼...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 加拿大早就禁止进口美国牛肉和牛奶了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 哦，加拿大威武
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 美国牛奶全球貌似没人进口，不知道中国的会不会被撬开
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: Fallout知道么，里面预言本世纪加拿大将被美国强行合并...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不大可能 
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 地球都完蛋了，国家还有什么意义
<MeaCulpa> 然后我国PLA跨越白蛉海峡和美国干起来...只是貌似没有俄罗斯...
<yunfan> 加拿大人里有一帮是当初不同意美国独立的保皇党跑去的
<MeaCulpa> 那只是fiction
<yunfan> 你说预言嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 加拿大还有人现在还闹独立呢
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 加拿大可以运输，销售，食用未经巴氏消毒乳制品么？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 美国和袋鼠国不行
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 不了解，从来没见过没消毒乳制品
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: ...你去奶酪专柜看
 * MeaCulpa 如果加拿大禁止，将其划入移民目的地国黑名单
<archl> 乳制品。
<tryit> 刚学到一个术语：菊花链
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以前有人牵着牛现挤奶卖
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我国？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 加拿大本就是合并出来的 闹独立很正常啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国的话是违法的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 袋鼠国也是
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我小时候魔都有牵马卖马奶的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://dawood.in/if-carpenters-were-hired-like-programmers/
<yunfan> archl: 直接喝没处理的牛奶 恐怕你的华人土著胃受不了吧
<archl> yunfan: 。为啥？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有卖人奶的么
<yunfan> archl: 基因问题
<archl> yunfan: 我应该有基因吧。4地的总是有很大机会获取那种
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有啊，奶妈啊
<yunfan> archl: 参见乳糖不耐受条目
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要在大街上牵着人当街卖
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是所有华人不耐受的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 绝了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 简直是那天我和某金主对话的翻版
<yunfan> 我在中穆网上看他们讨论 很好玩
<yunfan> 还印孔子的经典 
<yunfan> 但是那帮人的nick又都是中东以色列那些名字
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实某金主之前有个女Engineer我们聊的很欢...之后来了boss..就这样了...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你看得出以色列名字？？！！牛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 叫大卫王 一看就知道是经典里的啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要是有人叫哥利亚 难道你不知道典故？
<yunfan> 我以前无聊 曾经看过一本 圣经的故事 倒是熟悉了不少名字 
<yunfan> 和典故
<yunfan> 所以我同学给我传教 反而被我拿典故难住 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你这也太武断
<sjd_zeus> ...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我靠纯逻辑就能干掉传教的，不需要任何专业知识
<rich1> yunfan 你的主子哪里去啦
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有一次一个摩门教徒来我的肝炎病房，说let's share our life, 然后我就摸了他一下，他就跑了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 比你好
<yunfan> rich1: 什么主子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我那一摸，有三种罕见肝炎...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 丫拔腿就跑
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你有什么肝炎？ 甲乙丙？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 打那以后我就知道这些家伙都是weaklin
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 丙丁戊
<suiang> hi everyone
<rich1> yunfan 你这个名字是怎么取得啊 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 甲乙不入流的
<yunfan> rich1: 和你一样拍脑袋取的
<rich1> 狄仁杰哪去
<suiang> rich1 晕饭  省粮食了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 如果你是丙肝 还好点 这个贵国研究独步全球 搜下 厦门大学 丙肝
<rich1> 你该感谢我啊
<yunfan> 其他肝就不知道了 努力自学 将来自救吧 MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我是戊，令两个我刚握手
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 白人不怎么得肝炎，所以我国独步天下
<yunfan> 这俩我都没听说过 有什么特征么
<rich1> 又不考公务员 那么关心肝病干神马啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是基因问题 不容易得而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 戊基本就是比甲强烈的急性
<yunfan> 上次我还专门去看了英文词条
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 伊朗人是纯正白人（至少纳粹科学家认为）但伊朗人肝炎很多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也许是要其他人中
<yunfan> 我一直就奇怪为毛乙肝这么多患者 没看见国外有研究的 结果上次看英文词条 原来人种问题 tnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7f4d28bejw1e56mgnulamg209q06ix6r.gif
 * archl 发现陈公博是自己的远房亲戚。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国人的肝特别嫩
<yunfan> archl: 你性罗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 恩 趁热下酒
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不是脾脏么。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你没买过活鸡？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好吃么，，，突然想到。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这我见过很多了
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a7cb85c1jw1e56lvn36o6g20a6073x6p.gif
<yunfan> 有许多病好像也没啥不大了的
<archl> yunfan: 和我姓啥没啥关系吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 路边卖活鸡的都这个设备
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 貌似白人人人都是脂肪肝，他们也无所谓
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你贴的旋风马桶让我想到了Jeff Hardy...
<rich1> 所以伊朗 不怎么歧视肝病人
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这跟贵国大量人龋齿一个道理
<MeaCulpa> rich1: 也许应为伊朗人不喝酒，生活也不至于太没规律
<yunfan> 歧视不歧视无所谓 关键是那些不能要小孩的传闻很不靠谱
<MeaCulpa> rich1: 所以也无妨
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 龋齿真是构造问题，我们的牙釉质就是一张纸
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以我在等材料学的发达 帮我补上一颗比天然的要好的牙齿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我觉得我的牙齿是半透明的
<rich1> 你吃鹅肝啊 还很嫩呢
<rich1> 烤翅不行吗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个其实也挺有意思的 不同地方物质不一样 但是人的身体成分大致都差不多 
<rich1> 缺乏某种元素的原因 
<rich1> 对我要把我的名字改成h7n9
<rich1> 对了改名的命令是什么啊 我忘了谢谢
<oOH7N9Oo> 这样？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/c430d7e2jw1e55f7zhm7aj20dc09umy7.jpg
<yunfan> roylez: 你来帝都面试？
<rich1> 你真讨厌 敢抢我的创意
<oOH7N9Oo> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<MeaCulpa> ..
<rich1> 那我就h7n1
<pneumonoultramic> 我不用你的h7n9了
<archl> 。。。周作人 1953年 每月 200元工资。。。
<pneumonoultramic> 这个单词谁认识
<archl> 我以为1980年每月40元就很高了。。。
<pneumonoultramic> 那时候一个月200,绝对的高富帅呀
<yunfan> archl: 周作人/
<cherrot> archl, 哦哈哟
 * cherrot 哦哈哟 米那桑
<piggybox> 那时大学才几个？大学教授才几个？
<archl> cherrot: 。
<H7N9> 才两百元
<archl> 算政治犯。
<archl> 不是大学教授吧。
<H7N9> 好多文豪都去了台湾“ 解放”后
<archl> 去了台湾之后又去美国么。
<archl> 又去香港么。
<H7N9> 至少不待在被他们视为专制的内地
<archl> 刚解放双方都还是互杀期。
<archl> 台湾也是专制
<piggybox> 1917年到北京大学附属国史编纂处做编纂，半年后的1918年出任北京大学文科（文学院）教授，担任希腊罗马文学史、欧洲文学史、近代散文、佛教文学等课程，并创办北京大学东方语言文学系，出任首任系主任
<piggybox> 周作人原来还是系主任
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 才知道？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • UBUNTU很好很强大！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443105 今天在单位弄了一台DELL的主机装上了`ubuntu 12.04 server 64，感觉很不错，直接在安装时装上了LAMP 要是官多能多加几个集成环境就好了``比如LNMP 和JAVA环境！虽然配这些环境比较方便，但是如果能集成的话会更方便了```省得
<^k^> 大家去一个一个的装``` 统计信息: 发表于 由 eelou — 2013-05-31 12:58
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 以前只知是北大教授
<H7N9> 后来 蒋方阵于民
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<MeaCulpa> 台湾是典型的专制强推民主
<Chaos`Eternal> 互杀？
<Chaos`Eternal> 怎么没杀胡适啊？
<MeaCulpa> 可以说是个人主义的极致
<Chaos`Eternal> 楼上扯淡
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有美丽岛，哪里来的民主
<Chaos`Eternal> 大陆这边到66年都"解放"15年了，怎么还杀了那么多？
<oOxXxOo> 呵呵
<H7N9> 就是 哎呀
<H7N9> 64 算大陆的美丽岛吗
<archl> 美丽岛是啥？
<oOxXxOo> http://jandan.net/2012/11/18/longest-word.html
<archl> 哦。
<^k^> oOxXxOo ... ⇪ 世界上最长的单词共189819个字母，读完需三个多小时
<archl> wiki告诉了
<H7N9> 什么意思的英文单词 肯定是化学方面的
<H7N9> 怎么发音啊
<archl> 睡吧睡吧。
<archl> cherrot: 今天没带鼠标。感觉很麻烦呐。
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 你去看看吧，那哥们像念经一样
<oOxXxOo> archl: 好久都没用鼠标了，习惯了触摸板也一样一样的
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<H7N9> 粗孔版这么清洁啊 好涨肯定
<cherrot> archl, 在外面？
<archl> cherrot: 嗯。算是。
<archl> oOxXxOo: 你做的事情和我的不同。
<H7N9> 你肯定 看完过？kk
<H7N9> 各位京东的电脑清洁剂怎么那没便宜啊 不会是假的吧 听说用来假的对屏幕有害会损伤涂成 
<cherrot> H7N9, 用水就行了
<H7N9> 你在洗我脑壳
<H7N9> 你用的什么牌子啊 我的电脑才买2个月 屏幕脏的不成样子 没贴幕 
<archl> H7N9: 用水就行
<H7N9> 什么水 自来水？ 谁不是要渗漏进去吗
<archl> H7N9: 你就那么没把握？
<H7N9> 你们都在洗我脑壳 啥意思 没把握？
<archl> H7N9: 你会擦桌子，但是用什么湿度擦是你自己把握。
<huntxu> roylez: 等蛋蛋來研究下
<huntxu> roylez: 還有海澱區好大。。。
<archl> huntxu: roylez  你们请 adam 吃饭？
<roylez> huntxu: 我不懂，离北邮近就好
<archl> roylez: 你去北邮找女孩结婚？
<roylez> archl: 怎么可能让我掏钱，我是去视察的
<H7N9> 能不能详细一点 我不信你们用水
<huntxu> archl: 顯然是蛋蛋請客
<huntxu> iMadper: 周日，要把你算在內麽
<roylez> huntxu: 蛋蛋换了工作还没请客吧
<archl> roylez: 还有不见行踪的 hamo
<huntxu> roylez: 是的
 * archl 受不了这种痴情
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西要来帝都？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 乃跟hamo修成正果了？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基娃
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 壕猴总
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 装起来没
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，主席要去北京了。你不去相认么。
 * archl 想要所有人的照片 。。。嘿嘿。
<freeflyi1g> 主席来北京请我们吃饭了？ gfrog_away 
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 是请乃们。我在节食。
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: nope，還停留在命令行階段 TAT
<archl> huntxu:  TAT 是啥。
 * gfrog_away 想看扎西跟破马叔儿真人PK。
<huntxu> archl: 表情
<oOxXxOo>  稍微潮湿一点的布就可以擦拭屏幕的
<oOxXxOo> 谁让你泼水呀
<H7N9> 但是不能清洁油脂啊
<oOxXxOo> 你干嘛了，屏幕上全是油？
<archl> H7N9: 用安利
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 节毛啊
<oOxXxOo> 那就去买个清洁剂去，擦皮具的那种就可以
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 食
<H7N9> 酒精行吗 很快可以挥发的 不是我的电脑挨厨房很近
<archl> oOxXxOo: 那个不知道。
<archl> H7N9: 问你的显示器厂商。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> H7N9: 看说明书
<oOxXxOo> archl 我都是用擦地板的那种清洁剂喷一下，再擦一下就ok了
<archl> roylez:  和 palomino|working 真人对决
<roylez> gfrog_away freeflyi1g 星期天中午，北邮附近
<H7N9> 这个好像夸张了点吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • flash 本地存储设置不了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443109 我打开个网页游戏，就弹出图上的界面，可是拒绝/允许都点不了。不知道该怎么办。 ubuntu 12.04 火狐 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenlin5818 — 2013-05-31 13:36
<oOxXxOo> 小 K桌面翻出坟的帖子
<archl> oOxXxOo: 你保证他买到和你一样的擦地板的？
<H7N9> 叫什么名字啊oxxxoo
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 名字记不住呀
<H7N9> 擦液晶电视屏幕的可以吗
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 现在又不在家
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 尼玛故意的啊，我周日要出差
<archl> H7N9: 你看后面介绍。谁知道你买什么。。。
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 哦，那你下次买单吧...
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 应该没问题，实在不行，洗锅球+洗洁灵吧
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 靠，我等屌丝码农咋能给主席买单啊
<H7N9> 能麻烦你 在方便的是时候告诉我吗谢谢 ooxxoo
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 那得我回家看看叫啥呀，你去买个清洁套装多方便，街边电脑店都有卖
<H7N9> 太便宜啦 我不放心
<oOxXxOo> H7N9: 你多金贵的东西呀，还怕擦坏了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在桌上养了几只蚂蚁...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似他们不喜欢我们办公环境...
<archl> roylez:  主席。 说出你的名号。 别人会喂你鸡蛋西红柿
<H7N9> 你也知道 才买的东西开始 一般都小心翼翼的
<H7N9> ooxxxoo
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.JHa4bS&id=19536343783
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 蚂蚁宫殿蚂蚁工坊蚂蚁别墅蚂蚁城堡家园生态蚁巢蚂蚁工房正品包邮-tmall.com天猫
<H7N9> 好老的东西啦还拿出来卖kk
<lainme>  MeaCulpa 我们宿舍有野生蚂蚁、蜘蛛。还有其他不明昆虫。见过白蚁
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我家里和单位都有，都没这个大不过
<MeaCulpa> 那个蚂蚁宫殿好大
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 好便宜...比我在店家买的便宜好多
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我还没有过。
 * archl 只成功的掀反过蚂蚁窝一次——
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我擦，有蚁后
<archl> MeaCulpa: 啥？你捉的了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 周日呀? 肯定不来呀. 我家远.
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我买的时候不知道有没有蚁后，我觉得是没得，蚁后应该外形都不一样吧
<archl> 哦卖蚁后的啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我掀成功就是找到蚁后
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还找到卵巢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 难道会有蚂蚁当选蚁后？我一直以为蚁后是从小就特殊培养的，外观应该不一样的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 蚁后就是特殊的啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很长
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<H7N9> 这个玩意 我在20 几年前 就有过啦
<sjd_zeus> ?
<archl> H7N9: 你脑袋纯浆糊。
<H7N9> 不过我是把蚂蚁放在 四面环水的假山盆栽上的
 * iMadper 拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog_away 乖
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 我开会去了...
<adam8157> roylez: .
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你换工作了还没请客呢。
<iMadper> adam8157: 他们刚才都在讨论你请客的事情.
<archl> adam8157: 请客多少钱，
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ... 求饶命
<archl> adam8157: 请客多的话，我也去凑
<archl> adam8157: 超过200元么
<adam8157> iMadper: 你入职了还没请
<H7N9> arch1 你的什么意思
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃以为每天拜一次是白拜的嘛。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 入职个屁! 还没呢!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 拜壕棍儿刮
<iMadper> adam8157: 你都拖了五个月了.
<adam8157> iMadper: 那我等着
<iMadper> adam8157: 你先请呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来rh那顿还没请呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乖，晚上来融科我请你吃拉面。
<archl> H7N9: 连系各种事物太紧密了。看不懂
<iMadper> adam8157: 早上来融科, 请你吃面包片. + 草莓果酱.
<adam8157> iMadper: 晚上就没了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我从店家买的要贵好多...还没蚁后...
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 现在在那上班
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 在C家啊妹子
<iMadper> adam8157: 晚上? 
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有个个子特别大的，我怀疑是兵蚁..'
<archl> MeaCulpa: 店面钱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可能吧。
<iMadper> adam8157: 晚上你还是找 gfrog_away 吧. 
<MeaCulpa> archl: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我还以为蚁后是白色，超大肚子只会躺的...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 蚁后和公蚂蚁有的确实是大肚子的。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 蚁后是普通蚂蚁变的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不要只看那个图吗。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 有蚁后之后蚁后会喂给普通蚂蚁抑制激素，防止丫变成蚁后
<archl> 白蚁蚁后真恶心。。。
<archl> 。。。
<H7N9> 好恶心啊
<H7N9> 美国有部科幻片叫什么来着 里面的头领就是个猪儿虫
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, C家？
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: canonical
<leemeng0x61> 不错
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 还招人不
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 招
<leemeng0x61> adam8157,成都那？
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 不招
<leemeng0x61> 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 廣州那
<leemeng0x61> 哎！
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 要是招就把我收了把
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 快递一份豆花来, 要豆花汁儿
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我是 ren zhen de
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 想起要这个
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 馋啊
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 豆花也是重庆的豆花好吃
<adam8157> huntxu: 揉揉
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 成都的比不上
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 那快递个妹子来
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 我手绘一个把
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23218619/
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 蚁后被意外弄死后工蚁们会怎么样？
<leemeng0x61> （^）
 * gfrog_away wiki上竟然没中文资料，擦。
<leemeng0x61> (.)(.)
<leemeng0x61> %%
<adam8157> ...
<archl> leemeng0x61:  thoughtworks 在那里找人
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: archl 我觉得光靠凝胶，是不可能出蚁后的
<archl> leemeng0x61: 找 体验设计
<archl> MeaCulpa: 人数不足？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 营养不够吧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 能养活那堆小蚂蚁就不错了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我那个，也太小了，蚁后需要大地方
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 激发他们性成熟只会缩短他们寿命
<leemeng0x61> thoughtworks?
<leemeng0x61> archl, 体验设计是什么
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 据说白蚁蚁后可以活几十年，不敢想象啊。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 竟然有昆虫可以活那么久 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 白蚁是另一种生物
<archl> leemeng0x61: 就是画啊画，沟通程序员和客户要求的职业
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 奇怪么？普通的蝉活个1x年不是问题啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 很怀疑白蚁不是地球生物 @_@
<leemeng0x61> archl, 听起来还不粗
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 蝉不是交配完就死翘翘么。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 泥巴里的虫子很多都是可以活很多年的，要不要翻土除害做啥
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 美国那蝗虫，不是地下十几年，出来一次？
<eexpress> 十几年一次灾难
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，美国泥土里都是洞洞
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神，乃潜水十几年，终于冒头一次。
<archl> eexpress: 大网捕捞，迅速吃掉。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 坏噶嘛
<archl> eexpress: 中国旅游团去吃
 * gfrog_away lol
<archl> eexpress: 吃蝗虫
<eexpress> 对。中国吃这个
<maplebeats> 这个可以吃
<adam8157> eexpress: 噶嘛最爱
<eexpress> 高蛋白
<eexpress> adam8157: ++++++++++++++++
<archl> eexpress: 直接做成原料卖给中国人也行。。。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 去吃吧。吃死你。
<eexpress> 买槟榔去
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那淘宝店直接送蚁后，NB
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。说明人家计算好了。不使坏的揽回头客。
<leemeng0x61> archl, 晚上给它丢份简历，看看人家要不要
<archl> leemeng0x61: 好好准备，据说是全球最难应聘的企业之一。
<archl> leemeng0x61:  http://tuzei8.com/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 一只土贼
<archl> leemeng0x61: 别着急应聘。
<H7N9> 你们说的是十八年禅
<leemeng0x61> archl, 奶奶的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 能呵呵，蚁后一般运输途中就搞出蛋蛋来了
<leemeng0x61> archl, 我面试成绩每次都很低
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我的蚂蚁还是禁欲，活的久点算了，反正弓背蚁本身就长寿，他们会找出一个头领，然后寻求找个蚁后...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我家的蚂蚁居然是这样的: 一群蚂蚁在那里原地睡觉，有两个在拼命挖洞...
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，养蚂蚁干嘛呀，玩还是吃
<leemeng0x61> archl, 看了看网上的评价，友好有坏，
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 玩，无聊
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 接受办公室的辐射，看看能不能出个怪物
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 你可以用蚂蚁和毛虫交配，这样玩。
<eexpress> 谁吃槟榔不
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不好吃，那东西，我宁可抽烟
<eexpress> 除开本地，其他地方都不敢吃啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: 槟榔我吃不来
<maplebeats> 感觉好难吃
<eexpress> 。试过？
<eexpress> 绿色口香糖啊
<eexpress> 吃得个个口腔溃疡。lol
 * sjd_zeus 蚂蚁和毛虫能交配？
 * sjd_zeus 养个毛毛虫还成.....
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 你试试嘛
<abinez> eexpress: 吃橄榄差不多
<eexpress> 。
<maplebeats> 三观。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢蝎子
<eexpress> 饭团，看评论没
<sjd_zeus> 可不敢在办公室养那玩意
<abinez> 槟榔吃了，脸庞发热
<abinez> maplebeats: 你吃饭团习惯了，LOL
<abinez> 不然养蜈蚣呢
<abinez> 蜈蚣是美味
<abinez> 拿来油炸
<eexpress> 蜈蚣都吃啊。
<eexpress> 你哪里人
<archl> eexpress: 广东人
<archl> eexpress: 他们不吃辣——几乎
<archl> abinez: 蜈蚣和蝎子，味道很不同吧。
<archl> eexpress: 我还想吃蝎子。。。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 什么评论？
<maplebeats> abinez: 请你吃包围
<maplebeats>  s/包围/饭团/g
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好牛逼的超车...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 谁说广东人不吃辣的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 多数不吃吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我就认识吃的很猛的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我见的多数都不吃辣。去广东的。也没见什么辣菜。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 个例是有的。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，辣还是西南那里吃的多
<MeaCulpa> 东，南，北都少
<MeaCulpa> 也许是要潮湿的地方，多吃辣会健？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 似乎是
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我们那里多干燥啊。。。我的细皮裂纹无数。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 这又是个奇怪的事，我国传统吃辣的地方似乎在中原靠近西部
<archl> MeaCulpa: 辣的食物原料？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 辣根哈。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 西南不知道何时突然接受了辣椒，如果按照正统学术，辣椒是明朝后期才传入
<eexpress> 当然是潮湿的地方，吃。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 北方吃的辣多数是辣根
<MeaCulpa> 恩，西部有辣根，所有山葵科
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对。
<MeaCulpa> 恩，所有山葵科
<eexpress> 这些科属种，，你还搞得清楚啊
<MeaCulpa> 现在似乎山葵科都给日本人吹出来了，我国这里反而是辣椒占上风？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 市面上买的日本青芥末，就是辣根
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 一种山葵替代品
<eexpress> 那东西，极不喜欢
<eexpress> 似乎有化学做的芥末
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我吃过一次据说是真正的山葵...比辣根好吃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国辣根和日本的辣根不是一个种
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 据说日本国内真的山葵也很少很贵了
<eexpress> 这没研究过。反正不吃。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 大概吧，我就不知道西南那里以前是什么来当辣味料，难道是花椒胡椒之类？那个不会很辣
<eexpress> 上海的喜欢吃
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不惜哈u你
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 上海傻逼多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我也不喜欢吃
<eexpress> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 辣根基本是用来掩盖劣质生鱼片的，这里很多二货还觉得好吃
<eexpress> 一直奇怪这事情，估计是上海人喜欢洋气，洋气的学着吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你在国外，mustard和我国的芥末籽一样么...
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩MUD吗？
<eexpress> 辣椒也是掩盖味道的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 大概吧，我也喜欢西方食物，但是我追求本质~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不一样
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 妈的？lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: 感觉不一样。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 到底啥评论啊？推上的？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ++
<MeaCulpa> archl: 貌似有的西部人吃很冲的芥末
<eexpress> maplebeats: 是啊
<maplebeats> eexpress: 切
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是没仔细分别过，因为我几乎不查那些词源，所以不会对比中文。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 没见过搞基啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 回来之后才知道 mustard 是芥末
<maplebeats> cherrot: 对吧
<eexpress> 。。。饭团。。。你变质了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，什么东西被日本掺和了，就变味了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也许因为他们也用汉字，所以很多东西都乱了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国的芥末也很冲啊。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 什么对吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 搞基啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 是，但是不知道谁开始把辣根粉末叫芥末的...
<eexpress> 难道是和 cherrot?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你同意啦？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 快来
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不是你来么？
<eexpress> @@@@@@@
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来云南 天上人间
<maplebeats> cherrot: 来重庆
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为我们这里就叫芥末酱？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你个小受挑三见死的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你个M还好意思叫我去？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 日本的那个叫山葵酱？
<archl> lol
<cherrot> maplebeats, 难道忘了大明湖畔的那个夜晚了么！
<piggybox> archl: wasabi嘛
<eexpress> 这2个坏东西哦。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 靠，你居然背着我去大明湖畔乱搞
<cherrot> maplebeats, 那时候你喝醉了 果然没记得  对不起 可是你第二天一直讓屁股疼 忘了么！
<maplebeats> cherrot: 少来，老实交代，今晚我可以轻点
<eexpress> 对话很艺术。我贴出去了。lol
<cherrot> maplebeats, 今晚叫小声点  
<maplebeats> LOL
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是时候试试你的口技了
<archl> piggybox: 说中文
<archl> 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我们还是收敛点，哈哈
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/259647
 * cherrot lol
<maplebeats> cherrot: 记住保好菊花
<maplebeats> 一定要保养好
<sjd_zeus> (gnome-terminal:16263): Vte-2.90-WARNING **: 无法将字符从 当前 转换至 X-VTE-GUNICHAR。
<sjd_zeus> Unhandled value type TerminalEncoding of pspec encoding
<cherrot> eexpress, ...
<sjd_zeus> 我运行gnome-terminal的时候出现这个 怎么解决呢，谁知道
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你的菊花已经松弛了。。以后就用嘴巴好了
<piggybox> archl: 日文我也不会，怎么说？wasabi应该是日文音译，国内称为寿司芥末
<archl> 哇。浦发银行的网页设计升级了。现在 正黑 16号字体也能正常使用了呐。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不知，Wasabi
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山葵很贵很贵...
<archl> piggybox:  MeaCulpa 中国人也不会实验着种。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 山葵中国一直有，只是很快被辣椒取代了...没啥大发展
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你可以去医院保养保养
<maplebeats> cherrot: 可以恢复
 * adam8157 幸好刚才没说话
<cherrot> maplebeats, 给你做个手术吧 ， 还好我工作了 攒了点钱
<cherrot> maplebeats, 把你的括约肌收紧一点
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我一直觉得那种西方芥末，黄色的，就着肉类挺好吃...奇怪，那颜色好恶心的~
<eexpress> adam8157: 看到图片了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 看来今晚只有让你跪键盘了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来给我跪舔
<maplebeats> cherrot: 嘴和菊花都要洗干净啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我怕感染
<MeaCulpa> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%80%A7%E9%AB%98%E6%BD%AE
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 性高潮 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cherrot> 我帮你灌肠
<MeaCulpa> 这文章写的好详细...
<cherrot> cc maplebeats 
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃pizza的好伴侣
<maplebeats> cherrot噗
<archl> MeaCulpa: 怀念pizza啊。。。
<maplebeats> 么么哒
 * archl 原来只吃出炉1分钟内的pizza。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... Pizza我喜欢Tabasco
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有个ibm在苏宁的顾问加班猝死....
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没吃那么好的哈
 * archl 吃得最贵的一次也只有 $14
<MeaCulpa> archl: 尤其是绿色阿的Jalapano
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 都不知道
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我超爱Jalapano
<maplebeats> eexpress: 居然卖我
<MeaCulpa> 绿色微辣的辣椒
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 厄，是狠辣吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jalape%C3%B1o
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Jalapeño - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<eexpress> maplebeats: 从截图效果来看，明显你更文明嘛。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不辣啊，远不如Habano之类
<eexpress> 这是帮你啊。 
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这个啊。我一般不选辣椒。
<eexpress> 比萨，难吃的
<archl> eexpress: 必须3分钟内才好吃。
<archl> eexpress: 而且国内的没好吃的 ——我觉得
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 可能我吃到的是红的？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都有吃所谓意大利Pizza...
<eexpress> 不如吃灌了辣椒肉的烤饼。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 不过很香
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我本来就是一个有节操的人:D
<archl> MeaCulpa: 各地都有pizza
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 擦，说的我都饿了
<eexpress> 哦。难怪没吃过好吃的。 archl
 * maplebeats cherrot 早就被玩坏了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 大部分都是美式改良的吧
<eexpress> maplebeats: 9494 lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: pizza是看当地原料好好掌控的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我吃的都是美式的哈~
<cherrot> maplebeats, 还在这傲娇
<maplebeats> 就因为我爆了他菊花
<archl> eexpress: 我不喜欢pizzahut必胜客那种硬硬干燥的
<archl> 感觉
<MeaCulpa> pizzahut超级烂...不知道国外有没有Pizzahut...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢汁水多感觉的。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有啊有啊。
<eexpress> 是哦。真不好吃的。
<eexpress> 家里的，都一致认为，再不要去吃这垃圾了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你喜欢 一大把mozzarella ？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 有，很少见，没什么生意
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vsftpd的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443111 按照网上的方法，vsftp按照成功， （1）安装vsftpd $sudo apt-get install vsftpd 这里会提示无法创建/home/ftp目录，手动创建一个 $sudo mkdir /home/ftp 如果提示已创建目录就不用理它了 （2）编辑配置文件/etc/vsftpd.conf $sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf 也可以使
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是PizzaHut太烂
<eexpress> 管他谁的。反正不吃这了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗬嗬，可能吧。
<MeaCulpa> 米国大饼~
<eexpress> 糖烤饼，辣椒肉烤饼。这好吃
<eexpress> 可惜没人做了
<lainme> eexpress: 烧饼好吃
<MeaCulpa> 做烧饼的太少了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://www.dominos.com.au/media/50074/aus1153_loaded_meatlovers_10pp_counter_menu.pdf
<eexpress> lainme: 额，你吃的那地方的？
<archl> lainme: 烧饼种类太多了。。。
<maplebeats> 烧饼现在还有卖的么
<archl> 什么是烧饼。。。
<archl> 这个定义就太模糊了
<eexpress> 很少的地方，有买
<MeaCulpa> archl: domino现在魔都也有了
<lainme> eexpress: 西安
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: Domino似乎又重新崛起了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 原料问题。
<archl> MeaCulpa: domino è´µ
<MeaCulpa> archl: 浦东老板圈子里吃这个
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我们的老板有时候会请大家吃
<eexpress> lainme: 是那种放炉子壁里面烤的？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<lainme> eexpress: 恩
<eexpress> 哪就是了。是好吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 都是伺候洋人的，我估计我叫他么送货到我西郊，人还不肯~~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 绝 发现个sed的问题 想找人反应 发现维护者去年已经退出了 现在找不到任何人来反映 额
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一般dominos 的拿回家我也就不吃了，我在旁看着对方从炉子里端出来切了，然后直接吃
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你在什么发行版就在什么发行版吼
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 会有人提上去的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 冷Pizza不是食物...
<eexpress> 烧酒做的东坡肉，可以吃醉
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我这是紧急问题 额 想立刻解决的
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://www.dominos.com.au/menu/good-choice-range/S00140 这是我的最爱哈
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Prawn & Cherry Tomato - Domino's Pizza Problem loading page
<eexpress> Tomato
<archl> MeaCulpa: 然后要方块的基
<archl> MeaCulpa: 像我这种饭量的，吃一个这样的pizza，就当2／
<archl> eexpress 是 cherry tomato哦。就是小西红柿
<eexpress> archl: 咋不放几个蝎子进去
<archl> eexpress: 蝎子不能大口大口吃吗。
<eexpress> 能吧。切碎而已
<archl> eexpress: 中餐我最不喜欢的就是吃得精细。
 * archl 如此怕麻烦
<archl> eexpress: 切碎的蝎子，。。。
<eexpress> 西餐，好多就是一堆猪食，混在一起吃而已。
<archl> eexpress: 你以为蝎子多大。。。
<eexpress> 还好多道，一道一道上
<archl> eexpress: 分散好的料，
<archl> eexpress: 中餐不也是最终混在一起吃。。。
<archl> eexpress: 不过只给小份
 * eexpress 某次吃夜宵，吃了一亿的西餐夜宵。
<eexpress> 上7道
<dchxcrow> 有没有介绍gnome-shell的快捷键的文章啊
<archl> eexpress: 你吃那么多？
<archl> dchxcrow: 没有似乎。
<eexpress> 标准程序
<eexpress> 相当于2k rmb
<archl> eexpress: 人家是西餐厨师哈。
<dchxcrow> archl: gnome-shell 窗口切换真蛋疼
<eexpress> 搞不清，就乱吃
<archl> dchxcrow: ？
<archl> dchxcrow: 为什么
 * archl 觉得最蛋疼的是windows 7的窗口切换。
<dchxcrow> archl: alt+tab, super+alt什么的很难受
<eexpress> 学compiz学得不伦不类的嘛。 dchxcrow
<dchxcrow> eexpress: 有这种感觉 
<eexpress> win7的，侧面还收缩
<archl> 什么是窗口切换？
<archl> 我怎么没看懂。。。
<eexpress> 热键切换最高级
<dchxcrow> alt+tab啊
<^k^> archl: define:窗口切换？ http://g.cn win7系统带来的全新体验使得大家现在普遍都是使用win7系统。win7系统的很多 快捷方式还是非常便捷的。今天就要和大家分享一下win7窗口切换的体验和小技巧。
<archl> alt tab是换程序
<archl> alt ~ 是换窗口
<eexpress> 中午不睡，下午噶嘛了。 cc gfrog_away
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥1亿?!
<eexpress> 困啊
<archl> linux下搞的窗口动画特效比那些商业产品少多了。
<eexpress> 吓死你，1亿元
<maplebeats> eexpress: 分一点给我吧
<archl> eexpress: 1亿元给我12.5%吧。
<maplebeats> archl: 为什么要12.5%
<archl> maplebeats: 负债
<archl> maplebeats: 偿还债务
<maplebeats> archl: 你这么多债务？
<archl> maplebeats: 差不多
<maplebeats> archl: 壕啊
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<eleveni386> 咱想往xfce4的右键菜单里面加入一个应用项 , 要修改哪个文件呢?
<archl> maplebeats: 靠。怎么禁用网页里啥的调用雅黑字体啊。
<archl> maplebeats: 雅黑那么垃圾的效果我不想要！
<archl> css custom 么。。。
<eleveni386> @maplebeats 在vim-test群里?
<eleveni386> 咱想往xfce4的右键菜单里面加入一个应用项 , 要修改哪个文件呢?
<archl> eleveni386: 在面板上建立一个拖进去
<maplebeats> eleveni386: 在啊
<eleveni386> @archl 什么意思呢? 
<eleveni386> @maplebeats 果然呢, 看着眼熟呢... 
<archl> libreoffice 竟然带着 OOo 报了5年没修的bug哈。。。
<archl> 果然中国人不是人。
<archl> eleveni386: 哪里不懂？
<sjd_zeus> 各位请教个问题，怎么才能使xfce4-terminal支持zh_CN.GBK编码呢
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VLC如何自动播放文件夹中的下一个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443113 SMplayer 已经解决了，参见：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=374727 VLC一直没找到咋办…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 rpzrpz123 — 2013-05-31 15:13
<sjd_zeus> 我在xfce4下安装了gnome-terminal,启动报错
<sjd_zeus> (gnome-terminal:17422): Vte-2.90-WARNING **: 无法将字符从 当前 转换至 X-VTE-GUNICHAR。
<sjd_zeus> Unhandled value type TerminalEncoding of pspec encoding
<eexpress> 干嘛整天搞gbk，你这个叛徒
<sjd_zeus> 这个能解决嘛
<sjd_zeus> 对方是GBK的，没办法呀
<eexpress> 啥对方
<sjd_zeus> gnome-terminal支持换编码，方便呀
<sjd_zeus> 玩mud
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> 去找 roylez
<eexpress> 说不定那还是big5呢。啥mud
<sjd_zeus> 北侠
<sjd_zeus> 我用xfce4-terminal连接乱码
<sjd_zeus> pkuxkx.net 5555
<alvin_rxg> Title: MUD 北大侠客行 稳定开放十余年的免费MUD游戏！ (@ pkuxkx.net)
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 找 roylez，记得要叫主席。他才会说话
<sjd_zeus> 我现在的问题是在xfce4下，启动gnome-terminal报错了
<archl> 。mud。。。
<eleveni386> @archl 我是要在右键菜单里面加入一个"wps"项目, 我可以在面板中建立这个项目,但是如何拖动到右键菜单中? 
<huntxu> eleveni386: 啥用多了，怎麽前面都帶一個@
<eleveni386> ... gtalk群..用多了.. 
<archl> eleveni386: 右键菜单挺麻烦的，没这个
<archl> eleveni386: 一般没有能改的，除非源代码级别
 * archl 反对使用 wps，不准备回答了
<maplebeats> archl: 切，我正在用wps做毕业论文
<eleveni386> @archl . 默认的右键菜单中没有我要创建的文件方法,比如我无法在桌面上右键选择建立新的doc ...哪怕libreoffice也是一样哇... 
<eleveni386> libreoffice没有wps好用嘛, archl 傲娇了
<huntxu> archl: 我也覺得，odt還不支持，先doc了總是覺得怪怪的
<archl> eleveni386: 你竟然不知道 ~/Template
<eleveni386> @archl说说呗, 
<archl> huntxu: 那是传统哈。因为 odt结构和doc不同吧，比doc那样记录的方式不一样
<archl> eleveni386: 就是放个空文件到 ~/Template 里。比如 模版之类的
<archl> maplebeats: 祝你好事
<eleveni386> @archl 哦, 比如我放一个空的doc到~/Template ?
<archl> eleveni386: 嗯。
<archl> 或者是 ~/Templates
<archl> 忘记名字了
<eleveni386> 恩, 可以了. 多谢哇.. 不过怎么给它加上图标呢?
<eleveni386> 没有图标感觉怪怪的哦.
<archl> eleveni386: 根据de而论，你去看xfce的办法，我不知道
<eleveni386> 恩
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国和美国，必须巴氏消毒的国家，怎么做得出Blue Cheese...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 进口
<archl> MeaCulpa: 进口的成本不高。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 他们不喜欢像中国这样压价和进口产品拼
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我每在fedora上裝一次ipython，就要吐槽一次，ipython是怎麽依賴上texlive的 =.=
<MeaCulpa> archl: no
<aladdinwang> debian开启8000端口不能。。。。
<aladdinwang> 谁能帮帮我。。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 美国和袋鼠国禁止销售和食用未经巴氏消毒的乳制品
<aladdinwang> 求大神
<MeaCulpa> archl: 墨西哥有人往美国走私奶酪，袋鼠国我觉得没门路
<aladdinwang> http://www.bpaste.net/show/TkpzVftyBdXu3019Gkwn/
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我都没在意哈。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我刚才查阅了一下，了解了，原来美国的做法是，先把牛奶消毒，然后在发酵过程中用针刺穿奶酪，再培养菌种
<aladdinwang> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8000 -j ACCEPT
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也就是说先消毒，再引入安全的菌种
<aladdinwang> 求大神。。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃不起奶酪啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 比巧克力还贵
<MeaCulpa> archl: 当然这种做法会受到欧洲人耻笑
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我天天吃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 感觉不如蛋糕好吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...有可比性么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我还是吃巧克力
<archl> MeaCulpa: 蛋挞？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 滑滑的，
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你个土袋鼠~
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似是个绘图库
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我给过你解除依赖的包来着。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不知道koji上还有没有了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我真的买不起奶酪，而且，不喜欢花钱到自己不觉得有意义的地方。
 * archl 资金也少~
<archl> nyfair: 给钱吧。
<archl> nyfair: 给我点钱吧。。。
<archl> 真的是女孩子？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 完蛋，我的人生估计对你都是没意义的~~
<archl> miranda 
<nyfair> ChanServ: 老板
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 为啥。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你会说话，这对我就是有意义的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 吃是我的人生主题啊
 * nyfair 穷死了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我对物质享受，可有可无。
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/project/monitor?arch_x86_64=1&building=1&defaults=0&project=home%3Anyfair&repo_openSUSE_Factory=1
<MeaCulpa> archl: 生命可有可无，物质享受，必须有！
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Project home:nyfair Status Monitor - openSUSE Build Service
 * archl 一直吃粗茶淡饭也没关系。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: +1
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 各种吃!
<MeaCulpa> archl: 粗茶淡饭只是为了理顺肠胃更好的吃...
 * archl 每天喝大米饭或者吃面粉或者纯土豆都不怕
<archl> lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: koji又登陆不上去了，唉
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 習慣了吐槽 LOL
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 反正不是自己的機器，隨便來 =.=
<MeaCulpa> archl: 能有这个不是粗茶淡饭好不好
<archl> MeaCulpa:  那是什么呐。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 每天吃廉价盖饭，方便面才是粗茶淡饭
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你在国内，吃盖饭方便面，比吃白面米单土豆便宜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。那些不更贵而且带油么，怎么粗了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: nono, 便宜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。不会吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 理由自己想~
 * adam8157 遇到个开了debug选项后就无法重现的bug...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 煤火钱？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 时间？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不能扎堆？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 帮我找个人看这个问题 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4084115&page=1&extra=#pid23885057 
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: 请教一个sed对于innser regex的匹配问题 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 量子bug
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 查内存啊骚年。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 当年经常遇到这种问题，加了printf都不出现。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你要是能给出同等功能的awk替换也成
<huntxu> adam8157: 你中彩了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 啊，你都贴CU了，会有高手来解答的，没空看那么长~
<fox> 系统自带了个XChat，这玩意儿有啥好的啊？
<nyfair> suse好穷啊，服务器上都编译了1个小时了，1/4都没到
<iMadper> fox: 你用的啥破系统? 还自带xchat?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你/1都有了/2没有，一定是正则写错了，自己换egrep研究去~~
<fox> iMadper, ubuntustudio
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 闲着没事折腾一下问几个gnome-shell设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443115 点完活动按钮后的屏幕用啥软件截，还有就是点完活动按钮后屏幕的应用程序图标下的文字颜色怎么改 统计信息: 发表于 由 xu84403451 — 2013-05-31 16:08
<iMadper> fox: 那东西还真有人用?
<fox> iMadper, 我觉得pidgin挺好的，就试试看这玩意儿，一会儿删了。。。
<fox> iMadper, 脑子一热就用了啊
<iMadper> fox: 删了吧, 早晚都要皈依irrsi/weechat/erc 三者之一
<fox> iMadper, 哈哈，撤了，果断删去，字体也不好看
<iMadper> fox: 字体不好看, 跟xchat没关系...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 挫 egrep还管替换么
<nyfair> 这些client都是垃圾，太臃肿了
 * adam8157 改推是不是可耻?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你有条件替换，先用sed /p看看条件
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你那么多escape都是多余的
<nyfair> miranda通知irc msn qq jabber
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: sed的 -n + p组合好像没办法继续 加另外一条表达式了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这一点比较搓 本来我已经想到了变通方法了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 多个-e
<roylez> adam8157: 你该推基蛙了？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<archl> nyfair: 还是 webrtc，然后在出个更好地html5 irc
<roylez> nyfair: realm of mad god
 * archl 突然想到没看见过 html5 的 irc 程序啊。
<roylez> nyfair: 你玩过没？
<cherrot>  archl 无法实现
<archl> cherrot: 是吗？
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<archl> cherrot: 为什么？
<cherrot> archl, 和html5没关系
<cherrot> roylez, 乐乐席
<archl> roylez cherrot 多么像 cherry rot
<archl> 虽然cherry 不能 rot
<archl> 否则掉了两个 ry
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<gfrog_away> yet_another_casp: 卡斯帕
<archl> cherrot: 突然发现 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BD%BC%E5%BE%97%C2%B7%E5%BE%B7%E9%B2%81%E5%85%8B 主张我挺多认同的
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 彼得·德鲁克 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我理解你要干嘛了，sed你要往蠢里想...sed完全回放你的思路的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 牛人想的牛，懒人想的懒
<cherrot> archl, 对这种哲学上的事情完全不在意。。
<nyfair> archl: 你这个浓眉大眼的开源分子怎么能推荐我玩封闭的flash游戏？
<cherrot> archl, 我的三观早就献给 roylez 了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那么你理解了以后知道怎么解决么
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<archl> nyfair: 我推荐什么了，我都忘了？
<archl> nyfair: 在哪里？
<nyfair> [16:32] roylez: nyfair: realm of mad god
<archl> nyfair: 谁和谁啊。。。
<nyfair> 好吧，不是你
<archl> cherrot:  roylez 的叁观？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以我常常想重新实现sed 如果我有时间的话 我要考虑下 至少重新实现 bubybox带的那个
<cherrot> archl, 他没有三观。。
<archl> cherrot: 。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ....   sed -n 's/.*a\=\([0-9]\).*b=1.*\(c=[0-9]\).*/\1 \2/p' 
<archl> cherrot: 都不用毁了。。。
<archl> cherrot: 那你的也没了。就是没了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 把你的正则放大就可以嘛，说明你后面一个正则被greedy了我
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你自己搞吧
<liemehoc> arm-elf-gcc-base下的assert.h  string.h limits.h去哪里找
<cherrot> archl, 碎了一地 被他捡走了。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 遇到这种时候你把条件都用.*放宽，一看就知道哪里有问题
<nyfair> liemehoc: 没有的，需要的函数自己实现一个
 * MeaCulpa sed真心蛋疼
<archl> cherrot: 人生观 世界观 价值观 都碎了，就更不怕了，随便摘着是啥就是啥。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这个没办法解决我想要match 不存在c的情况啊
<archl> cherrot: 碎玉而安
<cherrot> archl, bingo~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 无法登陆Ubuntu One了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443116 五月中旬的时候还是好的，当中有段时间没有开机，这两天开机就无法登陆上Ubuntu One了。 看到dameon log里有request服务器capability的功能不支持。使用的是系统自带的1.2客户端。是否phase out了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zengyi — 2013-05-31 16:4 …
<archl> cherrot: 还是把刚才那玉片给你按上 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BD%BC%E5%BE%97%C2%B7%E5%BE%B7%E9%B2%81%E5%85%8B
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 彼得·德鲁克 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<liemehoc> nyfair: 有没有现成包啊
<cherrot> archl, ...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我都不知道你要啥~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sed的分割符我一般用 :
<iMadper> roylez: 主席. 早!
<iMadper> roylez: 东亚银行的信用卡, 提供一年两次接机服务. 
<archl> OYAU 是哪位？用不用在论坛维护一个屏蔽列表。。。
<iMadper> roylez: 提供商务车型 (7人)
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fedora koji地址？
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<iMadper> roylez: 快去弄一张吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我要的是 不管 c=xx 这个在不在 都要匹配到 所以才用 \(c=[0-9]\+\)\? 专业来匹配啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊，sed最大优势就是可以乱搞分隔符
<roylez> iMadper: 我有东亚银行永久免年费的，不过貌似过期了
<iMadper> huntxu: koji, 每次看到, 都觉得好邪恶. 
<iMadper> roylez: .. ..
<gfrog_away> huntxu: http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: Build System Info | koji
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 如果没有 就打印空 有就打印那个匹配到的value
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你自己试试咯
<iMadper> roylez: 这还能过期?
<eexpress> 乐乐朵。
<huntxu> roylez: 有我北京的號碼不
<roylez> iMadper: 忘了看了。毕业的时候东亚银行直接送的
<roylez> huntxu: 没有
<iMadper> roylez: 好吧...
<FrankLv>  (stat(_))[9]  perl函数参数 _ 是什么？
<liemehoc> nyfair: 标准函数库也要自己实现？
<iMadper> FrankLv: 没见过...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 估计用awk -vFS=$可以简单到爆
<huntxu> roylez: 不過我對那也不熟 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是你找地方吧
<roylez> huntxu: 我等蛋蛋替我找地方
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么东西
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，不行，你这都有现实意义~
<huntxu> adam8157: 樂樂來視察你不知道啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你帮我弄个出来 我只要效果 无所谓用什么工具
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊... 这么多人, 看来只能北邮食堂了... cc roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你要啥效果...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: roylez 白家大院吧。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 刚才不是说了么 有c=xx要打印 c=xx 没有的话 留个空 但是前面匹配到的也要输出 我下面会有脚本判断的
<iMadper> roylez: http://dooloo.info/?t=month
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 嘟噜 | 主页
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: awk -vFS='&' '$4 ~ /b=1/ {printf $2" "; if ($6 ~ /^c/) {printf $6}; print ""}'
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你要输出a=和 c=那列对吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 问题是如何替换sed的 s命令部分呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<MeaCulpa> 不用sed就别按照人类思维看待数据...这世界只有sed和ed是人类思维...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我要把整个一行都替换掉啊 原始的是  a=1&b=2&c=3&d=4 我要 抓取 b=2的行 并且提取 a的直 以及打印 c=3 如果有的话
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 比如那个原始的行会被替换成  1 c=3
<MeaCulpa> 除了sed之外，大部分coreutils只是根据数据本身看
<yunfan> 用sed 是 sed -n 's///p' 就可以了 awk我就不知道怎么整了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，早说，那我刚才那个几乎对了，只要把a=去掉就醒了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 刚才那个 能work的发一下
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: awk -vFS='&' '$4 ~ /b=1/ {printf $2" "; if ($6 ~ /^c/) {printf $6}; print ""}'
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我明白了 原来是 FS='&'
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过 如果我是一个apache log 怎么办
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我还要提取其他的内容 比如时间
<MeaCulpa> awk -vFS='&' '$4 ~ /b=1/ { sub(/.*=/, "", $2); printf $2" "; if ($6 ~ /^c/) {printf $6}; print ""}'
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: awk都是hardcode...你就看数据的位置啦
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: FS可以是正则的，可以是多个一起用”|“拼接，随便搞
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好挫  想用py就慢 用sed就搞不顶 所以昨天我跟你说 我希望正则能带逻辑 
<yunfan> 这问题明明就是一个branch指令的问题
<MeaCulpa> C写的程序的log一般位置都是hardcode的
<MeaCulpa> apache也不能免俗~~
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed会比较高级，branch, lable
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 做出来一定比awk之流牛叉的多
<yunfan> 哪里有branch?
<MeaCulpa> sed可以有lable, 可以对一行数据多次-e
<MeaCulpa> sed别问我，脑子不好使~~
 * MeaCulpa sed是对人类思维的忠实重现...不适合偶这类笨人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: py解析apache log会慢？ 是没有好的管道模型？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这种应用，你直接 |  给 python, 在python里循环读stdin
<MeaCulpa> 把耗速度，资源的活扔给os
<maplebeats> 为啥还要用|而不直接用python读呢
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 应为不信任py的文件模块
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 越多活扔给kernel, 越好控制
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我等是Sys Engineer, 思路和码工不同的
<maplebeats> soga
<MeaCulpa> 其实py应该也是忠实的call系统而已，然我不是不信py的call, 是不信我对py解释器的控制里
<MeaCulpa> s/里/力
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我以前就是这么干的 py的速度不行
 * gfrog_away 刚刚逛公园，内急去了公厕，解决完了在洗手的时候，背后一个稚嫩的声音响起：“哥哥，给几张纸巾好不好？ ”我回头一看是一个七八岁的小孩子。我问：“你怎么没带纸就来上厕所呢？”他热泪盈眶的说：“我带了，刚刚让蹲我隔壁的叔叔借走了，他说让他看看是什么牌子的……”
<gfrog_away> adam8157: roylez ^ 给你们感受下。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可能是正则库实现问题 另外用py来实现要创建dict 然后过滤 可能这个开销也大
<debianer> 请问，voip电话保密性如何？语音通话都加密的吗？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我擦谁叫你dict...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 图省事 因为dict后面好用lisp comp过滤
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 为了FP而FP...
<MeaCulpa> FP简直是OO以后的又一个毒瘤了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 个人爱好而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，希望不要升级成企业爱好即可
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额  我解决那问题了 代码超级长 你要赞美哥么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 代码长，说不定机器代码短，逻辑冗余少
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我一向赞美长代码的
<iMadper> yunfan: 代码长, performance就高.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 最看不起那种代码短而玄妙，冗余一大堆的主，迭代之类
<iMadper> yunfan: 老板就认为你的工作量大.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: +1
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那给你看看 希望不要赫到你 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/225512
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个只是针对我的demo的 真实代码应该比这长3倍 tmd
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed我还是觉得是万能的，因为他是人类思维的复刻
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我连个码工都不是....
<yunfan> sed的模型就是处理流程
<yunfan> 希望他们能出个 if lese模型
<MeaCulpa> haha, 三次
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有啊，条件label
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 三次没关系 只是操作 pattern place的 :]
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> gaoji, 我这时候一般都放弃了，投那些hardcode的法子，或者去拍e神马屁~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: label怎么玩来着
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 太高深，不知
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是这样 我得解决问题啊 我要不研究sed怎么用 就得自己去实现新工具了 那多蛋疼
<yunfan> 可以考虑用forth实现一个sed这种模式 我去forth频道问问
<MeaCulpa> oh yeah大神多
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 恭送酷啪啪
<freeflying> adam8157: 尼玛这filter不灵啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<freeflying> adam8157: gmail的
<freeflying> adam8157: 很多还是照样出现在我的inbox里
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么样的filter
<freeflying> adam8157: list-id的
<adam8157> freeflying: 写的不好? 没有skip inbox?
<freeflying> adam8157: 选了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 直接to:list@list.list就好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 zeze
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没生效吧？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目前gmail有bug，有时候创建filter，点create之后实际没创建成功。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: inbox里现有的邮件被过滤了，新来的都没被过滤
 * adam8157 喜闻乐见
<adam8157> freeflying: 看那邮件的orig content, 估计对不上
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看来就是那问题。
<freeflying> adam8157: 但是在filter设置里更新下倒是可以过滤
<freeflying> gfrog_away: filter已经创建了
<freeflying> 尼玛google太不靠谱了
<freeflying> 我们可是付费用户啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 再应用一次，确定你点了archive/skip inbox？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 亲，肯定确定啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 渣付费用户。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 亲，那就是你过滤规则木有写对啦。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: gmail能写的就那么几条
<freeflying> adam8157: 不能用to啊，有人回邮件列表是全部回复，ml的在cc里
<adam8157> freeflying: gmail的to认cc
<adam8157> freeflying: 我跟你吐槽gmail的filter很多次了....
<freeflying> adam8157: 我之前用免费的没觉得有啥问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 因为你的需求少...
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在也同样的需求啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 只是过滤个邮件列表啥的
<freeflying> adam8157: 你上回的230是咋买的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我这里运作正常啊, "to"
<adam8157> freeflying: 在联想官网买的啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 尼玛lenovo太变态了，用美国卡都不行
<dasfdas> 求教关于Gdb的问题
<freeflying> adam8157: 国内信用卡不能付账的
<adam8157> freeflying: 那是现在, 我当时可以买...
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> freeflying: 国内的AE卡其实还是可以, 找客服代下单就好
<freeflying> adam8157: 客服说不卖中国人
<adam8157> freeflying: 是这样的啊, 我只能说我当时可以
<dasfdas> 一般在gdb里调用函数可以用call function(),但对无法调用ifstream.method()?
 * adam8157 下班
<freeflying> 这么快就跑了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04 grub2如何实现启动菜单设置密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443120 我安装了两个系统，windows7和ubuntu13.04。我安照网上的许多方法，希望能给grub菜单设置密码，只有密码正确才能进入grub菜单内（或者需要一个快捷键），否则话看不到grub菜单，并助会默认启动到ubuntu系统，
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> imtxc http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8524142/Jack_the_Giant_Slayer_(2013)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Jack the Giant Slayer (2013) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<abinez> 联通网络好贵
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 过滤list不能用to和cc啊，gmail有个list啥的字段。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • UG NX4 linux的错误信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443122 使用ug nx4 linux64：用命令/usr/ugs040/ugii/ugii 启动，使用中命令行大约每分钟提示一次错误：“X Toolkit Warning: Cannot find callback list in XtAddCallback”，不过这似乎没有影响操作，要命的是用ug打开新的文件或者用一会
<^k^> 儿就会自动退出，命令行错误提示：“Error: Object "(null)" does not have w …
<hrzhu> 前幾天更新了系統之後grub分辨率變低了怎麼破 我懷疑和plymouth有關
<hrzhu> 以前我只要在/etc/default/grub加一行GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900
<hrzhu> 現在不行了
<lqi> 有玩icecc/icecream的么？
<lqi> freeflying: ^^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 13.04无法设置多显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443124 现有一台笔记本和20寸显示器（1600*900），在Ubuntu中设置取消镜面显示，设置外接显示器分辨率为1600*900，点击应用出现： Code: Requested size (2880, 900) exceeds 3D hardware limit (2048, 2048). You must either rearrange the displays so that
<^k^>  they fit within a (2048, 2048) square. 求解决办法。 另，设置仅开启外接显示 …
<nopcall> 终于用上optimus了。。
<nopcall> glxgears 3760.110FPS
<cfy> 有没有海淀的招人啊？或者北京的也行
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我的显卡 。optirun glx.. 最高才 736.FPS
<nopcall> 额 稳定是550多.
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 啥显卡，，， 这么牛B
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 额，好重口 http://www.yangod.com/archives/44049
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ 果然还是一抖一抖的乳摇更能引人注意啊 | 笑味集
<nopcall> GT550M啊。。y470.
<maplebeats> 啦啦啦德玛西亚
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋用的
<freeflying> lqi: 这是啥高级玩意啊
<lqi> freeflying: 现在临时解决了 https://github.com/icecc/icecream/issues/56
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: icecc on ubuntu 13.04(Raring) can't join the network · Issue #56 · icecc/icecream · GitHub
<chenqisui> Reading package lists... Error!
<chenqisui> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<chenqisui> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_i18n_Translation-en
<chenqisui> 这个问题怎么解决
<chenqisui> 更新一下apt-get 就出现这个问题了
<chenqisui> 没人么
<b33e> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<b33e> 然后重新update
<chenqisui> sudo apt-get update  是这个命令吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04简体中文版有没有系统监视器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443126 ubuntu13.04简体中文版有没有系统监视器？就如同linux mint14版本的那样的系统监视器。如果有要怎样调出系统监视器？要怎样操作？请热心人指教。谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian_lian — 2013-05-31 20:34
<b33e> chenchacha: 没错
<chenqisui> b33e: thanks
<fwj> :-(
<chenqisui> fwj: lol
<fwj> LOL?
<fwj> 我纠结 我的台式机 安装ubuntu 打完显卡驱动开机logo变得无限大 按照论坛的方法 分辨率正常了
<chenqisui> fwj: “LOL”是首字母缩略字,指laughing out loud或laugh out loud,意即大声地笑。
<fwj> 可是我的本子按照那个改就是不行 台式机显卡N 卡 笔记本A卡
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 不是正常了么，怎么还纠结？
<fwj> :-(
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 其实管这个干嘛，只要系统使用正常不就行了
<fwj> 现在笔记本的开机logo 又大又扁 都变形了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 开机logo？不是Ubuntu的开机logo？
<fwj> ubuntu的啊
<fwj> O:-)
<fwj> splash
<fwj> 有木有 亲们 遇到这种情况
<fwj> :'(
<chenqisui> fwj: 从新装驱动
<fwj> 下次换本子 绝对不买A卡了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 台式机有，不过我不在乎
<chenqisui> fwj: 肯定弄错驱动了
<fwj> 现在台式机好了 但是笔记本不行
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 反正开机也就一小会
<fwj> 话虽如此 但是 看着别扭
<fwj> 不行 笔记本还是换开源驱动算了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 笔记本还是Intel的显卡好
<fwj> :-D
<jiero> cfy 。。。
<jiero> 换intel驱动。
<jiero> intel驱动，玩基本游戏是可以的。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 新的i卡性能还是不错的
<roylez_> jiero: 北京袋鼠
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 我去北京，你给我路费么。
<jiero> roylez_: 我真的在浪费钱。
<roylez_> jiero: 浪费啥？
<jiero> roylez_: 去公司工作，但是准备开溜，没工作，所以是浪费钱。
<jiero> roylez_: 各种耗费自己掏
<roylez_> jiero: 什么公司？
<jiero> roylez_: 一个电子商城
<jiero> roylez_: 可能不适合你这种金融学大师
<roylez_> jiero: 你是不是移民十拿九稳不想在国内干了？
<jiero> roylez_: 移民？
<jiero> roylez_: 什么呀。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 那就好好做
<jiero> roylez_: 不想做。
<roylez_> jiero: 总得吃饭
<jiero> roylez_: 吃饭能解决。
<jiero> roylez_: 赔钱就算了。
<chenqisui> b33e:  Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<chenqisui> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<chenqisui> W: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<maplebeats> bom
<jiero>  roylez_ 准备去上海。
<maplebeats> 罗姐要去上海？
<roylez_> jiero: 路费不要钱的么？
<jiero> roylez_: 路费要钱。
<chenqisui> b33e: 怎么回事
<roylez_> jiero: 你现在在哪里就在那里好好找工作
<lujuan> 有人吗
<^k^> lujuan:点点点.  21:16 
<jiero> roylez_: 不要。。。
<lujuan> 问问安装libpurpel-devel的时候为什么提示找不到安装包呢？
<jiero> roylez_: 要是我追求稳定，早就去工资4000的地方了。
<lujuan> 有没有知道什么原因啊
<fwj> :-D
<visayafan> libpurpel-devel还是libpurple-devel
<jiero> nopcall 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 显着干啥。闲过半年，就很难找到工作了
<jiero> nopcall: 我的intel，集成显卡都 25726 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5145.025 FPS
<jiero> roylez_: 不想找工作
<jiero> roylez_: 从来都是被逼的去别人的地方工作地
<roylez_> jiero: 面对现实啦
<lujuan> libpurpel-devel　这个
<jiero> roylez_: 现实是，做不来不搞协作的，每个人面对自己的干。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你是短信剩太多了吧
 * jiero 已经受不了了。。。当改图美工，比当翻译还垃圾。。。
 * jiero 把所有改图工作都推了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我不知道，手机发短信打电话我向来不看
<roylez_> adam8157: 又花不了几个钱
<adam8157> roylez_: 那你不用基talk, 我懒得手机上写字, 连上了airdroid来回你短信
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫的蛋蛋你不上irc都在干毛
<lujuan> configure: error: 
<lujuan> *** libpurple 2.0+ >=2.7.0  is required to build.
<jiero> adam8157: 。快去定好酒店，开车迎接主席 ~
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有op不能为channel作贡献, 索性不看这人间乱象 cc freeflying 
<adam8157> jiero: 他当天就回
<roylez_> adam8157: gtalk太闹心
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<lujuan> 这个问题怎么解决，　我怎么按照别人的说法安装libpurpel-devel提示说没有安装包啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我抵制所有IM
<jiero> adam8157:  所以要你开车比较快啊
<adam8157> roylez_: gtalk还闹心? 短信也是IM...
<adam8157> jiero: 我不会开车...
<adam8157> jiero: 而且一个轱辘都没有
<jiero> adam8157: 租
<freeflying> roylez_: 无IM无妹纸
<adam8157> roylez_: 尼码irc比gtalk闹心多了吧
<freeflying> adam8157: t431s如何
<roylez_> adam8157: 短信你不回，人家拿你没辙，反正不知道你在线
<roylez_> freeflying: 听见没，狒狒
<roylez_> freeflying: 没帽子前城管队员都不愿来了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我觉得不错, 当然了, thinkpad每出一代都是被骂的
<chenqisui> his error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<chenqisui> 怎么解决
<roylez_> adam8157: stinkpad垫桌子都烂
<jiero> adam8157: irc比gtalk闹心，是因为你是公众人物。
<freeflying> adam8157: 就是分辨率矬点
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过linux还是thinkpad省心
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊, 外接显示器比啥都强
<jiero> sink pad - 水沟垫？
<adam8157> roylez_: IM可以设置成away嘛
<lujuan> hello
<roylez_> adam8157: 设毛，烦死了
<freeflying> adam8157: t431s还是贵啊，要１ｋ多
<jiero> 1k多？
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/971751-REG/lenovo_20aa000_bus_thinkpad_t431s_20aa000bus_14.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Lenovo ThinkPad T431s 20AA000BUS 14" Notebook 20AA000-BUS
<adam8157> freeflying: 你是online order?
<roylez_> freeflying: 壕人你无所谓的吧
<freeflying> jiero: 显然是美金啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 啥
<^k^> lujuan:点点点.  21:28 
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要海淘?
<roylez_> freeflying: 10k刀
<adam8157> freeflying: t431s上用ubuntu得感谢我
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过更喜欢三星的series 7 ultra
<adam8157> freeflying: 找人帮你去官网买呗
<jiero> 不是ssd。
<roylez_> 你俩在基情么？
<jiero> 不惜要。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你能找到？
<adam8157> jiero: 我xi
<adam8157> freeflying: 淘宝有代购
<jiero> 。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 代购算了
<adam8157> freeflying: 51nb bbs是thinkpad大本营
<jiero> 都玩代沟
<adam8157> freeflying: 代购能给你找折扣
<freeflying> adam8157: 能代购官翻的？
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么7通道8通道的, 有折扣
<adam8157> freeflying: t431s刚出, 官翻个啥
<fwj> 想买个本子 系统选ubuntu 选什么显卡好啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 掉了候总的架儿
<adam8157> fwj: intel
<freeflying> adam8157: 我本打算搞个官翻的x1c
<adam8157> freeflying: 电源丑到爆, 大到爆
<fwj> intel的显卡对linux支持好吗
<freeflying> adam8157: outlet.lenovo.com上最低的加税916
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lenovo Outlet | Lenovo | (US) (@ lenovo.com)
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> fwj: 好到爆
<freeflying> adam8157: 你说x1c?
<adam8157> freeflying: en
<fwj> 推荐款看看
<adam8157> freeflying: 电源快比机器大了
<freeflying> adam8157: a16g在用啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 回头去bestbuy看看samsung serires 7吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 你没看见他的电源
<freeflying> 1080ｐ的屏
<freeflying> adam8157: sony的最近支持如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 哎，要是买三星的回来肯定折腾
<freeflying> adam8157: 最省心的就是thinkpad了
<adam8157> freeflying: rmbp吧, 反正你对键盘手感要求不高
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么来怎么回?
<freeflying> adam8157: rmbp也是折腾，而且贵
<chenqisui> apt-get 更新失败 怎么解决
<chenqisui> 从新更新好几次了 还是失败。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<oneju> ä¹°Dell XPS 13
<freeflying> oneju: 那个太贵了
<tone>  - -#
<eexp> freeflying: 你也找本本？
<freeflying> eexp: 你要送我个？
<eexp> Dell/戴尔 XPS 14-2513 全新整箱联保 最新款 XPS 14 全金属 联保
<eexp> 4993
<freeflying> eexp: 不是高分屏
<eexp> 这些js们，从来不认为分辨率是一个指标。。。
<eexp> 1600x900，终于看到。
<freeflying> 马马虎虎
<snpresent__> 大家好
<chenqisui> snpresent__: 好
<^k^> snpresent__:点点点.  21:59 
<snpresent__> 发现一个问题
<snpresent__> ubuntu提交bug 不需要登陆了
<snpresent__> 13.04版本中
<chenqisui> snpresent__: 登录？
<snpresent__> 登陆launchpad
<eexp> 除开键盘不好。其他还凑合
<freeflying> eexp: 太重
<eexp> 额
<snpresent__> wine完美运行kindle 软件
<eexp> xps13配置一：I7-3537/8G /128g ssd固态/hd4000显卡/蓝牙/13.3寸（1920X1080p）高清屏幕/USB 3.0/背光键盘/6芯电池/全球联保1年/到手价格8699元
<eexp> xps15配置一：I5-3230/6G 1600/500G 7200转+32G SSD mSATA/GT630(1G)显卡/蓝牙4.0/15.6寸（1920x1080p）高清屏幕/DVD刻录/USB 3.0 /杀手网卡a/蓝牙/背光键盘/9芯电池/全球联保1年/到手价格8999元
<freeflying> eexp: 你这那里看的价格啊
<eexp> taobao啊
<kiss_kill> 今天好冷清
<eexp> freeflying: 只有店保修的，敢买不。
<freeflying> eexp: 啥
<gebjgd> 小孩哭闹是内核的问题么？
<knownbad> 拉屎了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad 刚拉完一大泡
<knownbad> 你吃了没？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 确定没问题，但还是哭的话，就别管她…
<gebjgd> knownbad 没 都留给你呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不管 还是吭哧
<knownbad> 比比是得习惯出娘胎的日子。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就看嫂子了，她一心疼就抱着哄孩子了…
 * gebjgd 对宝宝说 你要是还哭 就把你送到淫荡的松鼠叔叔那里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呸，给我个 20 < years < 30 的
<gebjgd> 擦 不灵
<knownbad> 松鼠奶？
<knownbad> 为何小于20不要？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你们那里多的是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 问题是没机会认识…
<knownbad> 德国女孩<20最嫩了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 还是你懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 直接上
<knownbad> 先骑骑再说吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 尾行
<knownbad> 反正对方开放。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ö_Ö  人都见不到，咋个尾行？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 去学校边上蹲守啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 目标在我有空去蹲守的时候早回家了吧
<gebjgd> 日的 又饿了
<gebjgd> 擦是尿了
<gebjgd> 这系统维护起来太难了
<knownbad> 现在才开始。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是有纸尿布么？尿了还可以继续使用吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 湿了一点都不干
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 直接系统崩溃
<abinez> ？？？
<gebjgd> knownbad 说你的很懂似的
<abinez> gebjgd: ？
<abinez> 咋了
<abinez> gebjgd: 你要的HTC One 出纯净版了
<gebjgd> abinez 你给钱我就买
<abinez> 完全的原生安卓系统
<abinez> gebjgd: 你钱多的可以砸死人
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 去找吃的
<gebjgd> abinez 纯扯蛋  我要是钱多能砸人 
<abinez> 喝粥
<gebjgd> abinez 马上回国砸死你
<alvin_rxg> 599$
<gebjgd> abinez 用钢锛
<abinez> gebjgd: 你又不回来
<abinez> 等你回来再说哈
<gebjgd> abinez 你变女的 我就回
<abinez> 记得把你家的高分屏TP借我用用
<gebjgd> abinez 还和你爱爱
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> gebjgd: 对gaoji木有兴趣
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 啃碟啊
<abinez> 联通的3G套餐超级坑爹
<knownbad> gebjgd: 他喝粥你怎么没加料？  你女儿刚刚给了不少啊。
<knownbad> 别浪费了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 给你留着呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 知道你好这口
<knownbad> 童尿长生不老。
<gebjgd> knownbad 婴儿屎也是长生不老
<gebjgd> knownbad 你就留着吧
<knownbad> 不行得和你分享。
<feiyin> 都试过？ 这么清楚
<gebjgd> knownbad 无需分享 你独享就好了
<gebjgd> knownbad 何况我这里有的是
<gebjgd> knownbad 你不是还得先造人么
<knownbad> 看造化了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 看那片盐碱地了
<gebjgd> knownbad 实在不行就借块别人的地
<knownbad> 精虫都已老年痴呆了。
<knownbad> 可能迷路了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad 很有可能  迷路了
<knownbad> 今晚老婆竟然说要去迪士尼。
<gebjgd> knownbad 擦 疯了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 没事花200刀去那
<knownbad> 去过的但有两个乐园，其中一个没去。
<gebjgd> knownbad 那是给小孩去的
<gebjgd> knownbad 你们又没有小孩
<knownbad> ￥200？  不止吧？
<abinez> 明天是六一啊
<knownbad> 我有的。
<abinez> 你老婆要去过儿童节
<abinez> LOL
<knownbad> 是滴。
<knownbad> 是我女儿。
<abinez> knownbad: 你老婆要去过儿童节
<abinez> 恭喜
<gebjgd> knownbad 250$?
<abinez> 250
<abinez> LOL
<knownbad> 忘了。
<knownbad> 买连票就划得来。
<knownbad> 有了小孩后就得买年票。
<gebjgd> abinez 一次公园250刀 你出的其？起
<knownbad> 带去公司献宝没？
<knownbad> 这是老外的规矩。
<gebjgd> knownbad 献什么？
<knownbad> 给看女儿啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad 买了蛋糕 包了饺子  足矣
<knownbad> 合群些，多融入德国社会。
<knownbad> 还饺子？
<gebjgd> knownbad 融了够多了 家里就经常有人来访
<knownbad> 老婆的女友不是蛮漂亮的吗？  给松鼠个？
<gebjgd> knownbad 看不上松鼠 确实有个不错的 在海德堡
<knownbad> 介绍个壮点的把松鼠奸了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我看行
<knownbad> 什么看不上？  那是没看对眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad 那我同学就够了
<knownbad> 但他还对越南妹纯情着。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我正好有个同学 粗壮型的
<gebjgd> knownbad 我老婆那朋友比越南妹子绝对好
<knownbad> 但你不是说看不对眼吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 先奸后杀估计靠谱
<knownbad> 还是说的粗壮型那位？
<gebjgd> knownbad 当然不是粗壮的
<knownbad> 搞不好松鼠被i奸后就从了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 也有可能需要先杀后奸
<knownbad> 好吧，他的幸福就看你了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 算了吧 管不过来
<gebjgd> knownbad 粗壮的那个介绍给松鼠的话 就怕他看不上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 姐弟恋能接受么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 比你壮能接受么
<knownbad> 我可以的，我喜欢被抱了上床。
<gebjgd> knownbad 他害羞了
<gebjgd> knownbad 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad 你都有女人了
<knownbad> 让老婆骑她嫌累不干。
<gebjgd> knownbad 真懒
<gebjgd> knownbad 还是我老婆听话
<knownbad> 唉，嫁了个懒虫。
<gebjgd> knownbad 
<gebjgd> knownbad 可怜的你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你是说……嫂子？
<knownbad> 是说我命苦。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 老色鬼命苦
<abinex> gebjgd: momo
<abinex> 用3G网络居然无法用
<abinex> irc客户端
<abinex> test
<^k^> abinex:点点点.  02:33 
<abinex> ls
<gebjgd> abinex, 你又蛋疼了？
<abinex> gebjgd: 你还没开路啊
<abinex> 你还在啊
<gebjgd> abinex, 开什么路
<abinex> gebjgd: 是开撸
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> gebjgd: 你还不睡觉？
<abinex> 我是说你还不睡觉/
<abinex> 半夜了哦
<gebjgd> abinex, 20：37
<gebjgd> abinex, 你没事吧
<abinex> 你那里应该也是10点多了
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 慢了好几个时区
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 怪不得半夜总见你在游荡
<gebjgd> abinex, 你还上班呢
<abinex> 你在+2时区？
<abinex> 我在看套餐
<abinex> 想找个3G套餐
<abinex> 看到眼花，没见到哪个比较合适的
<gebjgd> abinex, +1
<abinex> 都是坑爹的
<lqi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_%28compilers%29 这个 boostrapping 怎么翻译？
<^k^> lqi ⇪ ti: Bootstrapping (compilers) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<abinex> 谷歌去
<abinex> lqi: 放狗
<abinex> 翻译
<lqi> ...
<abinex> 然后自己琢磨
<abinex> 琢磨
<lqi> 引导...
<abinex> lqi: 额，
<lqi> iciba叫步步为营法 ...
<lqi> 好像有叫 自举 的
<abinex> 好了，现在你可以找个凉快的地方呆着
<abinex> 我好和gebjgd吹水
<gebjgd> abinex, 吹潮？
<abinex> 话说吹的是水
<abinex> 没啥潮
<abinex> 这里不近海呢
<abinex> 沙漠地带
<gebjgd> abinex, 潮吹？
<abinex> gebjgd: 你爱情动作片看多了哈
<abinex> 我手机快要爆炸了
<abinex> 变的滚烫了
<gebjgd> abinex, htc dz表示压力不大
<abinex> 在用大风扇给它吹风
<abinex> gebjgd: 赶紧买HTC One 才599美刀
<gebjgd> abinex, 这里是欧元区
<abinex> 买两个，一个送我
<abinex> LOL
<gebjgd> abinex, 你继续做梦
<abinex> gebjgd: 你不是说香港买么
<abinex> gebjgd: 还没睡着呢
<abinex> 没没梦
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 奇怪，用手机连接，怎么就无法登录IRC客户端呢？
<gebjgd> abinex, htc one垃圾
<gebjgd> abinex, 要么没lte 要么没microsd卡
<abinex> 现在只能用火狐浏览器登录webchat
<abinex> gebjgd: 那你等HTC的S
<abinex> HTC S
<abinex> 怎么半夜还有人给我打电话
<gebjgd> abinex, 不是fullhd
<abinex> 额
<abinex> gebjgd: 是不是全高清意义不是很大
<gebjgd> abinex, 对于你来说不大  对于我来说很大
<abinex> 笔记本那么大的屏幕才1366
<gebjgd> abinex, 从来不用1366那分辨率
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 国内那个超级电视60寸才1080P
<abinex> 60寸的1080P液晶电视也敢说是超级电视
<abinex> 那个分辨率是一塌糊涂的颗粒感超级粗
<abinex> gebigd：？？？？？？？？？
<abinex> 都跑了
<abinex> ？
<knownbad> 午餐着。
<knownbad> 国内电视的解析度标准是什么？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 可以在google官网买htc one 原生系统版， 599刀
<gebjgd> Pudge, 那是在美国吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 欧洲也是，汇率随时算的，官网买
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不过不是htc sense
<gebjgd> Pudge, 真的？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 6月26号开始卖，play store上面买
<gebjgd> Pudge, 德国的没看到有
<^k^>  05:18
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-01
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 7 值得推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443147 经过一段长时间的等待，Debian 7 终于发布。安装Gnome版本后，整个过程很顺利，安装之后显卡驱动已经配置好，可以浏览flash网页，看各种视频文件，中文输入使用fcitx完全没有问题。唯一感觉不好的居然是Gnome 3。 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 hc2000 — 2013-06-01 7:44
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 可执行文件存在，但是无法执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443148 详情如附件所示，不知为何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rootming — 2013-06-01 8:36
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl> 任何用libreoffice的，有空，去跟踪一下这个 bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64975
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Bug 64975 – FORMATTING: Chinese Text need 2 full width character as indent
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 任何用libreoffice的，有空，去跟踪一下这个 bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443149 任何用libreoffice的，有空，去跟踪一下这个 bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64975 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-06-01 9:10
<fwj> hello
<^k^> fwj:点点点.  10:04 
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • rime输入法的几点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443152 fcitx和ibus本文可替换 菜单： F4 或者 Ctrl + ~ 菜单操作： 按键确认，且可以在候选不够时按键更替到下一个候选，比如从仓颉恢复到拼音 词典同步：~/.config/fcitx/rime/installation.yaml 添加 sync_dir: ' YOUR_DROPBOX/UBUNTU_ONE_HERE' 执行部
<^k^> 分：rime_dict_manager 操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-0 …
<archl> 今天真的没人。啦。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Tizen Linux运行在Google Nexus 7视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443156 Tizen is an open source, Linux-based operating systems designed for smartphones, tablets, TVs, laptops, and just about anything else that needs an operating system. It’s backed by Intel and Samsung, and it’s been in development since the MeeGo Linux project shut down two years a
<^k^> go. We should start to see the first smartphones running Tizen this year, and developers …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443158 各位，问一下，ubuntu12.04的系统文档在哪儿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanglinfeng — 2013-06-01 11:01
<hrzhu_> 有誰知道vlc有沒有辦法不讓他顯示內嵌的字幕
<archl> hrzhu_: 你确定不是视频中的图层？
<hrzhu_> 不確定。我只知道不是單獨的文件
<eexp> 内嵌的丑陋的sub字幕？
<CyrusYzGTt> ass 菊花字幕后缀
<archl> hrzhu_: 一般就是已经是视频的一部分了，
<eexp> 他啥格式的视频，都不说。笨蛋小白嘛
<eexp> archl: 我买了一个dell xps 14
<hrzhu_> 額 h264 mp4的 
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer -sub name.sub name.mp4
<archl> eexp: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过，怕乱码。 我就先  enca -c name.sub 
<archl> eexp:  8000+？
<archl> ee
<eexp> archl: 退订的，说好安装不了系统，我继续退。
<archl> eexp: 。什么是退订？
<eexp> 谁知道，反正是开箱了的
<eexp> 那系列的价格太乱，根本不知道应该多少钱。
<archl> eexp: 哦。感觉直接订那个系列的不值得，价格确实乱——DELL高级产品价格都不明朗
<eexp> 我要新机，对方说没有。nnnnd
<archl> eexp: 退订的就是那种翻新或返厂的。
<eexp> 不应该有问题的吧
<archl> eexp: 很多国家dell专门开个网站卖那种。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer 的 stream.dump 格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443159 用-capture 播放视频，用c截取一段时间的dump数据，应该是raw格式的。 却不知道怎么播放。 ● mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=720:h=420 stream.dump 提示 Frame too small! (72992<453600) Wrong format? 谁试试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-06-01 11 …
<archl> eexp: 你知道为啥中国不开么。
<eexp> 说
<archl> eexp: 团伙活动一下，dell就赔死了。
<eexp> 不理解
<archl> eexp: 结果是大家都退货之后，再买退货的那些。
<eexp> 额。。
<archl> eexp: 上次安利就是这样说的。
<eexp> 退订，就是为了降价？
<archl> eexp: 还一条龙了，在店里买了，店外就倒出一点再退货
<archl> eexp: 可以啊。
<eexp> 那凭啥就退呢
<archl> eexp: 老外公司制度承诺呗
<archl> eexp: 所以制度也改。
<archl> eexp: 国内3包不是允许退货么。
<archl> 无条件退货
<eexp> 反正我看dell的，好多海购的，也有人说机器有划痕。
<hrzhu_> newegg上有些dell中國官網的找不到機型是怎麼回事 比如http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A36-296-A8W.htm
<^k^> hrzhu_ ... ⇪ DELL 戴尔 Latitude E6430u-102TB 14寸 超极本 黑 - i5-3427U/4G/128GSSD/HD4000/USB3.0/蓝牙/W7,超极本,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品牌,促销,评论,正品】-新蛋中国 新蛋网 Newegg - 新蛋中国
<hrzhu_> 貌似還很格算
<archl> hrzhu_: 为啥会有呐。
<eexp> 额。这配置，和我买的一样
<eexp> 这系列太乱了嘛
<archl> eexp: 因为国外的说了，那些退换的就买。
<eexp> 都退，的确要赔死啊
<archl> eexp: 分辨率太差。
<eexp> 我的是1600的
<archl> eexp: 为了省钱，中国人最不嫌麻烦。
<eexp> nnnd 我嫌麻烦哦。
<archl> eexp:  http://www.amazon.cn/Dell-%E6%88%B4%E5%B0%94Inspiron-14R-7420-14%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B009URSQOQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1370059108&sr=1-5&keywords=dell
<archl> eexp: 这个便宜啊。
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Dell 戴尔Inspiron 14R-7420 (14TR-3728B) 14英寸笔记本电脑(Intel Core i7-3632QM 8GB 1TB DVDRW Windows®8 NVIDIAGT640M 2G)-报价 价格 多少钱-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<eexp> xps 居然有17了
<archl> eexp: 。。。我还以为你说有 18 的了。
<eexp> 。
<eexp> xps 比 ins的高级些吧
<archl> eexp:  xps 确实高级
<eexp> 你昨天咋没找出这些。
<eexp> 出去吃饭去先
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu13.04下如何安装win7双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443161 电脑已经安装了ubuntu13.04 想再装一个win7双系统 求助大神如何安装，不要直接安装然后进win7修复grub.。昨天修复不成功，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 prevning — 2013-06-01 11:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 密码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443162 我的ubuntu13.04安装时貌似选了啥文件加密还是啥的 所以设置了两个密码，启动的时候就要两个密码 第二个密码是用户密码 我想知道第一个密码可以改吗？怎么改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aijiemo — 2013-06-01 12:18
<archl> 叱呵吃
<archl> KDE
<zed_> 请教下,现在13.05.01版本的arch，用什么方法来实现自动挂载移动设备呢？ openbox+thunar/pcmanfm 搜索了几天，试过装gvfs,polkit-gnome,udisks等等，修改polkit什么的，都没有效果，文件管理器没点反应，每次都只能手动挂载
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • UBUNTU SERVER64位 12.04 如何开启远程数据库链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443163 想把MYSQL主机独立出来``所以需要程序去访问远程数据库` 不知道如何去实现``这个功能呢`` 假如2台主机如下 192。168。1。127 为MYSQL服务器 192。168。1。128 为WEB应用服务器 我想让WEB主机去访问MYSQL上的数
<^k^> 据库` 请问这样该如何设置！谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 eelou — 20 …
<dchxcrow> cdb
<archl> 今天真清淡
<archl> roylez 去北京游泳？
<zeddy> hi，有朋友arch自动挂载遇到问题的吗？
<archl> maplebeats: 今天没声音了。
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • fcitx输入法在vim切换模式时自动退出，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443167 求助啊，难道止问题无解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-06-01 5:15
<archl> 所有人通知 eexp  CyrusYzGTt jyf  gfrog_away  freeflying imtxc  lainme  MeaCulpa roylez 塑料洗澡盆。http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00CDIEZ62/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_9832_A1SP0NPGHU0LES?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DX9PSWRS51SYYMKB3YC&pf_rd_i=304553071&pf_rd_p=74649832
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 美国 Intex 54402套装(6尺碟形泳池183*51cm 充气泳池 庭院戏水）-Intex-价格 报价 图片
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你是不是准备送给我们
<archl> 光了。。
<archl> lol
 * lainme 好冷
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<archl> lainme: 20度？
<lainme> archl: 不知道，没有温度计
 * archl 突然觉得手机应该加装温度计。。。
<archl> 一边量自己内部，一边量外界温度。。。
<dchxcrow> 是个好想法啊。同意
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 封存的是时间来临了：经典的 Hardy 支持期也过去了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443172 经典的 Hardy 支持期也过去了。建议封存整个区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-06-01 13:39
<jyf> archl: hell
<pity> 请教个问题：md5 值能反查吗？
<jyf> pity cmd5
<pity> jyf: 到那个网站上反查啊
<pity> jyf: 827180397B86D1CBB6783DF68B4015A0 像这样的字符串是 md5 吗？
<pity> jyf: 比如说我用 md5sum file_1 得到 file_1 的 md5 值，能通过反查这个值得到这个文件吗？
<archl>  jyf 。。。
<jyf> pity: cant
<pity> jyf: .
<archl> 不行啦。。。
<archl> 晕头的音乐命名和目录结构。为啥我有15GB的音乐
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ONScripter for Linux GBK 20130411，放在github，希望一起维护。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443174 地址https://github.com/shouhuanxiaoji/ONScripter-GBK-Linux 这次根据官方最新版本修改。 代码只保证在debian下编译能成功，sos需要升级avifile到0.7.48或修改源码中avifile版本设定， 其他发行版可以
<^k^> 参看这里http://www.mzry1992.com/blog/miao/onscripter-for-linux%E6%B1%89%E5%8C%96.html 希 …
<gebjgd> Pudge, alvin_rxg 今天怎么过？
<archl> gebjgd: 三个在油轮上大餐？
<sjd_zeus> 各位节日快乐~~~~~~~~~
<archl> chenchacha: chahca？
<archl> sjd_zeus: zeus你的图标 http://zero-k.info/Static/UnitGuide#unit-Zeus
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Zero-K free rts open source game
<sjd_zeus> archl: 不怎么好看呀
<gebjgd> archl, 你今天终于休息了？
<archl> gebjgd: 屁。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 我想要睡觉啊。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 撸几下就好了
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 你就没啥好东西么。
<gebjgd> archl, 我在看super natural
<archl> gebjgd:  哦。
<sjd_zeus> 那玩意好看？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请大家看下我这配置能不能装12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443178 cpu：酷睿双核T2300 1.66Ghz 内存：1G 硬盘：80G 显卡：945gm集成显卡 最大共享224mb显存 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuanxin883 — 2013-06-01 15:25
<freeflying> archl: 通知啥
<archl> freeflying: 没啥了。
<archl> freeflying: 室内游泳池
<freeflying> archl: 你这不埋汰我吗
<freeflying> archl: 我也得家里放得下啊
<archl> freeflying: 埋汰。。。学到新词汇了
 * lainme 终于不冷了
<freeflying> lainme: 你这会在南半球也不冷吧
<lainme> freeflying: 因为有可怕的空调
<archl> lainme: 不热吗？
<freeflying> 台式机现在成主力机器了，试验得用虚拟机跑了
<lainme> archl: 外面热。房间空调温度太低
<nyfair> http://gamux.org/ 这网站的逗逼们是不是觉得提供linux盗版游戏很伟大？
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Linux游戏下载站 | 为Linux用户的娱乐性而奋斗!
<freeflying> lainme: 这倒是啊，前天在新加坡机场冻死了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 超级菜的问题，求小神！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443182 我下载了wine-1.5.27.tar.bz2在离线的情况下安装，解压完了之后就不知道怎么操作了，网上说输入./configure可是输入后提示没有那个文件夹或目录。另外，readme里说run:.tools/wineinstalll。懂意思，就是不知道怎么操作。麻烦各位
<^k^> 帮忙一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 JMCC — 2013-06-01 15:50
<widon> 除了flashblock以外还有什么插件可以用吗？
<widon> 怎么打开浏览器风扇还是猛转
<lvlingli> widon: 说明夏天到了
<widon> lvlingli, 哎呀，确实，不过今天挺凉快的
<widon> 我开了amule
<sjd_zeus> 的
<sjd_zeus> 各位的电脑现在都多少度呢
<sjd_zeus> 我的现在48度了
<lainme> sjd_zeus: 29度冻到死
<koko_zk> sjd_zeus: 60!
<gebjgd> 51
<lvlingli> 擦  不看不知道
<lvlingli> 60多度了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<koko_zk> lvlingli: 同喜
<sjd_zeus> 现在联想的温控也不错了
<lvlingli> koko_zk: 正在折腾降频
<sjd_zeus> lvlingli: 哎，大家都在玩超频，你折腾降频
<sjd_zeus> 还不如少花钱，买个便宜点的东西呢
<lvlingli> sjd_zeus: 夏天来了
<lvlingli> 温度高啊
<bubutu> hello
<^k^> bubutu:点点点.  16:49 
<bubutu> zen me 
<bubutu> xuan liao tian dui xiang?
<alvin_rxg> bubutu: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *i!|a)9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<bubutu> pingying is a kind of language
<bubutu> hello anyone talk?
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • PeaZip 非常不错的压缩软件 64位版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443189 PeaZip 非常不错的压缩软件 64位版 Free Zip files utility, supports 150+ formats: 7Z, ISO, RAR, ZIP, ZIPX 下载链接： http://sourceforge.net/projects/peazip/ ... urce=files 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-06-01 16:59
<archl> adam8157:  发现 opensuse 有邮件服务。
<adam8157> archl: ?啥
<archl> adam8157: 看到 玛格丽特 · 苏 <marguerite@opensuse.org>。电子邮箱
<adam8157> archl: 哦, 社区嘛
<archl> adam8157:  第一次见呃。。。
 * archl 想要 @inkscape.org
<bubutu> hello adam8157
<adam8157> bubutu: hi
<bubutu> adam8157 do you know how to  
<adam8157> bubutu: howto what?
<bubutu> let a name after my user name so people know I am chatting with him or her.
<adam8157> bubutu: type his name
<bubutu> adam8157 hello
<bubutu> adam8157: hello
<bubutu> great
<adam8157> bubutu: you got it, ps, TAB can complete the name
<bubutu> adam8157: great
<bubutu> adam8157: great
<bubutu> thank you very much. it is very useful
<adam8157> hooluwa: no problem
<bubutu> adam8157: thank you very much
<hooluwa> adam8157: what?
<adam8157> archl: 今天起床就去游泳了
<bubutu> adam8157:  I like swimming too.
<adam8157> bubutu: so you can read Chinese...
<archl> adam8157: 运动健将
<archl> bubutu: ccc
<bubutu> adam8157: yes. and you too. you can read chinese also.
<adam8157> bubutu: =,=
<bubutu> archl: ccc?
<archl> bubutu: see if that confuse you
<bubutu> archl: not yet.
<bubutu> archl: CCC is a organization in China.
<bubutu> archl: right?
<archl> bubutu:  i don't know,
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求大神美化iNodeClient图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443190 在压缩包的iNodeClient/resource中提供 编译完后里面的iNodeClient快捷方式图标倒是变了 但双击运行后还是绿色且模糊的万年不变的烂图标 可是除了这个是图像文件我再也找不出哪里有图标 或者哪里引用了此文件（除了快
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • audacious播放器上的VU Meter怎么加上去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443191 下载皮肤的时候看到有一个VU Meter窗口，不知道是插件还是单独人软件，在新立得里找到VU meter plugin for xmms and audacious安装也没有，哪位大侠知道麻烦说一下，不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 psunui — 2013-06-01 18:07
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 执行脚本程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443194 1.执行一行程序，光标所在处的脚本程序 1）将光标定位在需要执行的脚本行 2）在普通模式下，:!<c-r>" 这时候会多出 ^M,我每次删除它，再按下enter,请问，可否不让这个^M出现？ 请看附件。 2.执行一段脚本程序 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  罗非鱼 — 2013-06-01 18:42
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 儿童节镜像大冒险 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443195 Code: mkfs.btrfs -d raid5 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd 要还活着会告诉大家的 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumailong — 2013-06-01 19:19
<fwj> :-(
<adam8157> iMadper: 明天来市区不?
<abinez> geb
<abinez> gebjgd:  睡午觉醒了？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 安装卸载macbuntu后unity顶部panel不显示菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443197 我的系统是ubuntukylin13.04,按照网上的教程，把macbuntu的.sh文件改了一下，安装完成后只是多了一个docky、开机界面变成mac的、菜单跑到窗口上而已，就卸了。 后来，它竟然把我以前的设置改了：ubuntu tweak,twe
<^k^> ak tool被卸载不说，开机界面被改成ubuntu（之前是ubuntukylin）也就算了， …
<adam8157> iMadper: ping
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-225504-1.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Ubuntu:微软已不配再做我们的头号敌人 - Ubuntu专区 LUPA开源社区 
<alvin_rxg> -1
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 升级到13.04后Unity Dash背景变得很奇怪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443198 如图，背景的动态模糊只有一小块，切换Tab时背景会闪，关机界面也是如此，求解 Unity-Dash.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 m208 — 2013-06-01 20:03
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 小黑
<abinez> gebjgd: 。。。。
<jiero> 。。。中国的怪牌子。。。
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20130531/139754.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 苹果推iPad原委：嫌微软员工太烦人_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<jiero> 到处都是伪英文牌——就是假的可以啊。
<abinez> jiero: 额
<abinez> jiero: momo
<jiero> abinez: 非要命名的好像不是中国的
<jiero> abinez: 嘿。
<abinez> 命名神马？
<jiero> 或者一定是什么中国风
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 各种拼音
<jiero> abinez: 假欧洲文字
<abinez> 图碧啊
<jiero> abinez: 土鳖
<abinez> 跟上形势，与国际接鬼
<jiero> abinez: 中国造鬼。
<jiero> abinez: 造鬼的有几个
<abinez> 我觉得没必要在中国的地方表上英文
<abinez> 真的没必要
<jiero> abinez: 提升品味
<jiero> abinez: 形象工程
<abinez> 比如这些都是浪费
<jiero> abinez: 。你怎么知道
<abinez> 只是给老外流串行方便而已
<jiero> abinez: 依葫芦画瓢是中国人发明的
<abinez> 对国人一点用途都没
<abinez> 如果要坚持的话，应该是这样，
<abinez> 所有地名都是用中国汉字标明
<abinez> 没有必要把中国的某些城市打造成国际都市
<jiero> 。
<abinez> 完全去除英文之类的外文标识
<abinez> 上面就是汉字
<abinez> 这才是推广中华文化的方式
<jiero> abinez: 我能一眼看出包装是不是中国人设计的。
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> abinez: 几乎没出错过
<abinez> 你咋看的
<abinez> 看拼音吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 看那些包装上是否有拼音？
<jiero> abinez: 不是，看用字，文字之类的排布，
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> abinez: 最简单的，中国人会用 微软windows里默认字体~哈哈
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 土包子
<jiero> abinez:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.13.NucTdu&id=4446799800&user_id=236996386&is_b=1&cat_id=50099289&q=%C8%F0%CA%BF%C1%AB&rn=099705794fba628733f833d3a448eda0
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚出去了
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 新品上市! 瑞士莲99%可可含量 黑巧克力 极致之苦！巅峰挑战-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> adam8157: 不去了, 太远.
<iMadper> adam8157: 明天要学车
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧, 壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu+hp5a02tx=高烧有没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443201 首先上配置： 电脑型号惠普 HP Pavilion dv4 Notebook PC 笔记本电脑 操作系统Windows 8 专业版 64位 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 第三代酷睿 i5-3210M @ 2.50GHz 双核 主板惠普 18F4 (英特尔 Ivy Bridge - HM77 Express 芯片组) 内存4 GB ( DDR3 1600MH
<^k^> z ) 主硬盘东芝 MQ01ABD050 ( 500 GB / 5400 转/分 ) 显卡Radeon (TM) HD 7670M ( 1 GB / …
<abinez> jiero: 你说这个是中国人设计的？
<iMadper> adam8157: 学而已... 
<iMadper> adam8157: 学就壕了... 
<jiero> abinez: 这个，中国才不会做，中国人看到这种设计，就当成下三烂了。
<abinez> jiero: 390大洋/500g
<abinez> 贵哦
<adam8157> iMadper: 你看我, 就没想过学车, 因为买不了车, 学也是白学
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是为了ntr
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然我才不学车
<jiero> abinez: 我以前常吃的是这个 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.25.NucTdu&id=5215993998&user_id=236996386&is_b=1&cat_id=50099289&q=%C8%F0%CA%BF%C1%AB&rn=099705794fba628733f833d3a448eda0
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ LINDT/瑞士莲 特级排装70% 可可黑巧克力100G 亏本特价-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> iMadper: 这又能扯上
<abinez> iMadper: NTR是牛头人的意思么？
<psychologe> 升级到13.04,发现一点问题，一是功能快捷键调亮度的用不了，二是触摸板上方的左中右键按下下都显示右键菜单。有人遇到过些类问题吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: 十一去机场接妹子
<iMadper> abinez: 对.
<jiero> abinez: 不是，啊。是摸妹子
<iMadper> abinez: ntr = 脑残人
<jiero> abinez: 其实是牛踢人
<abinez> jiero: 牛一般不会踢人的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。你最终还是成功赚回了了
<jiero> abinez: 所以少见又危险
<iMadper> jiero: 赚回?
<abinez> jiero: 牛懒的抬脚
<abinez> 它们太重了
<jiero> iMadper: 不是她来看你？
<abinez> jiero: 马会踢人
<iMadper> jiero: 人家也是北京的. 放假回来而已.
<abinez> 牛会用角挑刺人
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你在堵人家门口啊。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你上次说的那个, 你要表白的那个妹子, 怎么样了?
<iMadper> jiero: 去机场接呀, 说好的
<abinez> jiero: 吃那么多巧克力，胖了没？
<adam8157> iMadper: 再没遇到
<iMadper> jiero: 这真不是我一厢情愿, 是说好了的. 
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 她当然不会放过你
<iMadper> adam8157: 也是, 其实后来我也没见到过 hamo. 不过, 你跟他一个公司也见不到?
<abinez> adam8157: 那妹纸人间蒸发了/
<jiero> iMadper: 没理由放过。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 愿闻其详
<abinez> iMadper: hamo已经消失很久了
<jiero> iMadper: 。没理由不见。
<abinez> 估计找不到路回来这里了
<abinez> jiero: hamo忙啊
<abinez> 所以不见是有可能的
<jiero> abinez: ？
<jiero> abinez: 你跟我说干嘛
<abinez> jiero: ，，，
<abinez> jiero: 求送巧克力
<abinez> 500G的
<abinez> 500kg
<jiero> abinez: 。。。。
<jiero> abinez: 我倾家荡产也买不起500kg。。。
<abinez> 你经常吃
<jiero> abinez: 500kg是一年300棵可可树的产量
<abinez> 少说也给你吃掉不少
<jiero> abinez: 一周吃100g。
<jiero> abinez: 那是以前好不
<abinez> 500KG不光是可可的成分
<abinez> 还有其他的
<abinez> 比如糖
<jiero> abinez: 恩。是可可豆
<jiero> abinez: 然后出粉。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 快点打包过来
<jiero> abinez: 自己买吧
<abinez> 每个星期发5KG
<jiero> abinez: 我这里只有可可粉
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 你自己种好了。
<abinez> 那每个星期发1KG
<abinez> jiero: 没种子
<jiero> abinez: 你不会问政府要么
<abinez> 等下去买啤酒
<abinez> 政府会免费提供种子么？
<abinez> 没听说过
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 肚子饿啊
<jiero> abinez: 因为中国都种不出来，如果你能种出来——国产巧克力就有希望了
<abinez> jiero: 种出来那又怎样
<jiero> abinez: 国家奖励，你信不。。。
<abinez> 重金属可可哦
<jiero> abinez: 。
<abinez> 超高含量的重金属
<jiero> abinez: 。
<abinez> 可以直接从农产品里提炼金属
<jiero> abinez: 广东不能呆了
<abinez> 真的是奇葩了
<jiero> abinez: 以前夜里坐船吃小菜的场景一曲终了
<abinez> jiero: 其实很多地方都看不到而已
<abinez> 至少是肉眼看不到的
<jiero> abinez: 能看到的无金属水也不多了
<abinez> jiero: 金属人快要诞生了
<abinez> 骨骼里面都是钛合金
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 完全生物合成骨骼技术
<jiero> abinez: 西樵山泉水还好。
<abinez> 天然生成的
<jiero> abinez: 。
<jiero> 没意思
<jiero> 走了
<abinez> 别走啊
<abinez> 记得把lindt瑞士莲特级纯味70%可可巧克力（1000g）
<abinez> 发给我
<abinez> 才两百六
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu屏幕录像软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443205 最好不用转，直接gif格式 统计信息: 发表于 由 parprivi — 2013-06-01 22:04
<freeflying> ee不在啊
<jiero> abinez: 我现在不干那个了，直接喝吧。100g可可粉能喝好多天
<ZhenghengLi> ..
<jiero> zhenghengli 照片给我？
<ZhenghengLi> 你是谁？你在哪？
<jiero> ZhenghengLi: 山东潍坊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • CENTOS安装oracle出现奇怪错误！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443206 搜狗截图_2013-06-01_22-03-20.png 如图： # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine: # # SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007fb399cafda0, pid=3176, tid=140408605689616 # # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.5.0_17-b03 mixed mode) # Problemati
<^k^> c frame: # C [ld-linux-x86-64.so.2+0x14da0] # # An error report file with more information is …
<jiero> ZhenghengLi:  luojie
<jiero> ZhenghengLi:  /whois 能看到
<ZhenghengLi> 好神奇
<ZhenghengLi> 拜拜
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 全都是无
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教12.04 virtualbox若干问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443208 小弟机器是08年的thinkpad R61 T2960 1.83 的cpu 2g内存 原来用的xp喜欢开许多chrome 然后特别卡，如果用虚拟机或者gns3会很卡，只能使用小应用， 于是，想换linux试试，装了12.04，结果发现怎么有点卡，点个图标，要3，4秒才会
<abinez> 回来了
<abinez> 跑去外面喝了点酒
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/01/graphene-camera-sensor/#comments
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 新的石墨烯感光元件可望提升 1,000 倍光感度，成本与能耗都能更低！
 * iMadper 
<feiyin> .....
<abinez> feiyin: 喵
<abinez> gebjgd: 在干嘛？
<feiyin> 喵。。。 
<weicheng> 还有没有睡觉的 ？？
<weicheng> :-D
<feiyin> ？？？？
<weicheng> 为什么都没有人说话呢  
<gebjgd> weicheng, 因为在忙
<feiyin> 不知道
<weicheng> 晕 忙啥
<feiyin> 。。。。 
<gebjgd> weicheng, 看美剧
<feiyin> 猜猜 ？ 
<weicheng> 8-)就我无聊...悲剧了 
<weicheng> 你们装的是 什么版本 
<weicheng> The walking dead 第四季还没有出..推荐个 美剧呗
<gebjgd> weicheng, 什么什么版本
<gebjgd> weicheng, super natural
<piggybox> http://www.xiami.com/song/1769924244 这歌太逗了
<^k^> piggybox ... ⇪ 一朵花 MATZKA 一朵花mp3 一朵花歌词
<weicheng> 你们装的 ubuntu是什么版本
<gebjgd> weicheng, xubuntu
<weicheng> 我第一次玩 ubuntu...好不容易 上了  irc  哈哈 
<gebjgd> weicheng, 恭喜 你的第一次
<weicheng> 哈哈 
<feiyin> 各个版本的×buntu是不是都一样 ？
<weicheng> 邪恶力量   这个好看 
<piggybox> feiyin: 就是桌面环境不同罢了
<feiyin> 哦，谢了  ，我也这么想， 就是不敢确定是不是还有其他的不同
<weicheng> Dubuntu:创建于 Ubuntu 基础之上的增强版本,主要提供了默认情况下中文化及软件开发工具的良好支持。
<weicheng> Ebuntu..是以 Enlightenment 0.17 桌面环境为基础,并附有视窗管理程序的 Ubuntu 版本。
<weicheng> Fluxbuntu..是以 Fluxbox 桌面环境为基础的 Ubuntu 版本
<weicheng> Gnoppix:以 Ubuntu Live CD 为基础,并使用 GNOME 为默认桌面环境的 Live CD。
<weicheng> nUbuntu:强调安全性的 Ubuntu 版本
<weicheng> Ubuntu Lite..为旧电脑设计的 Ubuntu 版本
<weicheng> zUbuntu:IBM zSeries 主机移植性的Ubuntu 版本
<^k^> weicheng:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<weicheng> Xubuntu (见图 1-9,发音为 ZOO-bun-too) 是被设计用于安装及运行在旧电脑或低配置电脑上的
<weicheng> ;-) 哦 好的 
<feiyin> 哈哈 
<feiyin> 明白了 ，这么多 
<weicheng> 正好我在看个ubuntu的PDF文档 
<weicheng> 所以 就复制过来了 
<feiyin> 我不喜欢 unity 
<feiyin> 感觉不好看
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<hrzhu_> 。那麼晚還有人啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 搞到妹子了？
<weicheng> utity感觉很好用啊
<fivesheep> 要用国际的视野看待事物
<gebjgd> hrzhu_, 时差
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没机会啊
<feiyin> 我看那个kubuntu 好看
<weicheng> 你觉得不好看 下个好看的主题
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 上班了还没机会？
<fivesheep> 基本都有主
<feiyin> 那个窗口管理器不好觉得。。。
<fivesheep> ofan: 找到工作没
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 第三者插入
<piggybox> fivesheep: 学gebjgd回国带个过来
<weicheng> WHO
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我不是回国带的  是老婆自己送上门的
<fivesheep> piggybox: 会英文的不好找
<piggybox> gebjgd: 好吧，你吊
<fivesheep> 不会的, 负担太重
<gebjgd> piggybox, 运气好
<fivesheep> 你老婆有什么妹妹之类的不
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 没有  
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有姐姐 结婚了
<fivesheep> 表姐表妹?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不认识
<piggybox> fivesheep: 或者你上eharmony.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: eHarmony #1 Trusted Singles Online Dating Site – More than Personals (@ eharmony.com)
<fivesheep> 不太喜欢这种网站
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我觉得那个网站很靠谱
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 欧洲很多这样的
<fivesheep> 为啥
<piggybox> 我认识好几对夫妻都是那网站撮合的
<weicheng> 就是
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你准备还找华人？
<fivesheep> 人种不限
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 拉美人多好
<fivesheep> 我发现印度的mm也很多漂亮的, 而且据说还送大量嫁妆
<weicheng> fivesheep 新加坡的也不错
<weicheng> :-D
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 上非诚勿扰吧
<fivesheep> 那太sb了
<fivesheep>  没隐私
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 无所谓  反正你又不是生活在天朝
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<XDS2010> Hi
<^k^> XDS2010:点点点.  04:12 
<XDS2010> what does this say ? http://imagebin.org/259849
<XDS2010> in english please
<vanishing> 多伦多热出翔了。。又热又潮
<XDS2010> vanishing:  can you help us out ?
<vanishing> XDS2010: sup?
<XDS2010> vanishing:  http://imagebin.org/259849 , whats this say in english ?
<vanishing> XDS2010: the red text?
<XDS2010> yea , its an error that moborobo spit out
<vanishing> XDS2010: unknown error
<XDS2010> figures
<vanishing> lol..
<XDS2010> ok thanks
<vanishing> np
<^k^>  05:09
<gebjgd> vanishing, 这里13度
<ofan> fivesheep: 找欧洲的好
<ofan> 俄罗斯乌克兰那一带的
<piggybox> 27c right now
<ofan> 27c toooo
<fivesheep> 热死我了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-02
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 從Qt多重授權引發的聯想 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443218 Qt是以GPL/LGPL/商業三種方式授權的 但是實質內容是一致的 Quote: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt#.E6.8E.88.E6.9D.83.E6.A8.A1.E5.BC.8F 貌似記得GPL與BSD是不相容的 那麼難道可以與商業條款兼容? 不給錢 請走GPL/LGPL 給了錢 你是上帝 只能說
<freeflying> imtxc: ee不在啊
<freeflying> fivesheep: 中产在宜居之地，怎么会热呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总早.
<freeflying> iMadper: 还早啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 还早
<freeflying> iMadper: 想找个轻薄的笔记本真不容易啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 轻薄 <==> 日系 
<freeflying> iMadper: 日系的都没高分屏
<iMadper> freeflying: 1600 * 900 算吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 日系的有？
<iMadper> freeflying: 1080的, 在日系里只能找sony了
<freeflying> iMadper: sony也也只有17寸的才有高分
<iMadper> freeflying: 有呀. lavie的是1600 * 900的. 镁锂合金, 13寸, 比mba的11寸还轻. 重点是还便宜.
<iMadper> freeflying: sony13寸各种1080的呀.
<freeflying> iMadper: 多少
<freeflying> iMadper: amazon上没看到啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 日涛过来, lavie才5k多一些, 算上运费
<freeflying> iMadper: 日文键盘啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 要克服心理障碍, 其实日文键盘一样用的....
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个lavie是nec的
<iMadper> freeflying: 是. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前有听说要在米国发布. 不知道有没有us键盘的
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过肯定没有直接从乐天买回来便宜.
<iMadper> freeflying: sony的高分屏太贵了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前蜂鸟s7, 键盘设计太sb了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 确实不好选..
<freeflying> iMadper: 看样子只能选三星的了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是很了解三棒子的笔记本.... 
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.53.qYOVTc&id=15853221571&_u=2mj51l02364   是不是太贵了?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ SONY/索尼 SVZ13115FCB(黑) Z13系列 13.1寸索尼笔记本电脑-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper: 不是高分屏啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40&id=16067451701&spm=2014.12675146.80.a201b2362426    这个, 1080p. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美国代购 Sony/索尼 SVZ13115FCB SVZ13117FCX SVZ13116GXX 4核心-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper: 好贵
<freeflying> :)
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 华硕X101ch上网本装UbuntuKylin 桌面版 13.04真心跑不起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443220 比Win7还慢，各位达人请推荐一版本以跑的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccioio — 2013-06-02 10:21
 * Sveurt ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> Sveurt say: ACTION 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Administrator> clear
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀... 不过配置好高... 而且1.18kg, 很轻. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我中了彩票一定买
<dchxcrow> gnome 3 下pidgin的主题怎么改
<dchxcrow> 有人在不？
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  11:40 
<ofan> 人不多啊
<maplebeats> 新人在此
<maplebeats> 没人理我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu使用goagent的问题，python proxy.py 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443226 下载了最新的goagent版本3.x, python uploader.zip 上传成功 python proxy.py 报错 详细信息： Code: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "proxy.py", line 1100, in <module>     http_util = HTTPUtil(max_window=common.GOOGLE_WINDOW, ssl_validat
<^k^> e=common.GAE_VALIDATE or common.PAAS_VALIDATE, ssl_obfuscate=common.GAE_OBFUSCATE, proxy=com …
<maplebeats> 滚了
<ofan> 滚吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 哎，明晚去bestbuy看看吧
<fivesheep> freeflying: 候总在哪里
<freeflying> fivesheep: ma in 20 hrs
<abinez> 联通iPhone5 存100最高送5000元话费 
<freeflying> abinez: 这也太牛了
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 相当于IP5免费用了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> http://res.mall.10010.com/mall/res/uploader/temp/20130508195534-1149990896_310_310.jpg
<abinez> 神马水货的都不比这个给力
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • qq音乐的乐库和哪些有关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443228 wine qq音乐，，，月库不行其他都ok…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyuen72 — 2013-06-02 12:25
<lvlingli> 天太热 把cpu强制降频了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04 修改/etc/default下面的grub文件无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443230 ubuntu13.04 修改/etc/default下面的grub文件 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX 这个参数无法进入系统 只能进入grub命令行 怎么操作才能修复grub 统计信息: 发表于 由 362172432@qq.com — 2013-06-02 13:06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级ubuntu后的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443231 上个礼物升到了13.04 我是多系统的 现在发现左边的任务栏每次开机都有我电脑里的磁盘，即使unlock也没用 另外，ubuntu升级后不会保留原来系统中的文件吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2013-06-02 13:17
<ugoub> 我关机后，系统立刻自动重启，这是怎么回事？
<ugoub> 好像是个老问题
<ugoub> poweroff也是重启。。
<iMadper> ugoub: 貌似遇到过这种问题, 不过从来没有解决过.. 只能说, 祝你好运
<ugoub> iMadper: 好的，正在google。电源键目前还正常。
<ugoub> 这东西可能性太多了。唉。
<ugoub> quit()
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443233 如何查看我的vim是什么字体？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-06-02 13:41
 * kenifanying 我想把将近100张照片裁剪为5寸大小，用imagemagick怎么处理？
<abinez> gebjgd: 换新的硬盘到了
<gebjgd> abinez, 组raid？
<abinez> gebjgd: 安装那个系统比较好呢？给推荐一下
<abinez> gebjgd: 是笔记本
<gebjgd> abinez, 笔记本照样可以raid
<abinez> 弄不了RAID
<abinez> 除非把光驱才拆了
<knownbad> 尿布时间到了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早上才给你换完 你又来
<abinez> gebjgd: 你不是刚起床么
<knownbad> 刚喷完你脸。
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd>  abinez 现在就是早上
<abinez> gebjgd: 早
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你有糖尿病
<knownbad> 要不是你女儿怎么起这么早？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我天天起这么早
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/01/engadget-questionnaire-steve-wozniak/#comments
<knownbad> 跟女儿一起尿床啊？
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 跟着 Steve Wozniak 一起聊聊晶体管收音机与其之缘和对 MBP 的重度依赖
<knownbad> 想想去装linuxmint好了。
<abinez> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/05/xgizwoz.jpg.pagespeed.ic.I46J6Y1R7w.jpg
<abinez> 敏特
<abinez> ？？？？
<knownbad> 薄荷
<abinez> jiero: momo
<abinez> jiero: 我的法国产瑞士莲巧克力呢
<abinez> 1KG哦
<jiero> abinez: 没有
<abinez> 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 不给你
<jiero> abinez: 有钱我才不给你lol
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求助 Debian 7 wheezy 64bit显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443234 Asus n56V笔记本电脑,i7 3620QM，Geforce GT 650M 主要是Nvidia驱动安装后进不了xwindow, 问题详述如下： 1. Debian 7 wheezy LXDE 64bit 顺利安装，原本使用的是自带的nouveau驱动，但是系统启动后不是每一次都能进入xwindow，表现
<abinez> jiero: 那就给1KG可可粉吧
<abinez> jiero: 有钱的话，早就自己买了
<abinez> 还用厚脸皮问你要啊
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 话说，这硬盘快跑不动了
<abinez> 等它挂了，我就把新硬盘给换上去
<abinez> 我想看这个硬盘还能撑多久
<abinez> 磁盘工具已经提示这个硬盘即将发生故障了
<gebjgd> knownbad, linux mint debian?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我现在懒的很
<gebjgd> knownbad, lts就能满足我了
<abinez> gebjgd: 你不是用的xubuntu么
<gebjgd> abinez, xubuntu lts
<abinez> 12.04？
<gebjgd> abinez, 显然
<abinez> gebjgd: 你在TP上 就装这个？
<gebjgd> abinez, 是啊
<abinez> 额，干嘛不装标准版的U
<abinez> 太臃肿了？
<gebjgd> abinez, unity?  那是渣
<abinez> gebjgd: 我想装个Lubuntu了
<abinez> LXDE的
<gebjgd> abinez, lubuntu没有lts
<abinez> ？LUbuntu不是也由C家官方支持么？
<abinez> 咋没LTS
<gebjgd> abinez, 自己去看
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 在看呢
<abinez> lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<abinez> 这个
<abinez> 12.04的，
<abinez> 应该和那个Ubuntu12.04的软件包是一样的，只是桌面环境不同
<abinez> 就是外面的包装不一样
<abinez> 里面都一样
<gebjgd> abinez, recise Pangolin will be supported until October 2013. The Lubuntu team does not offer a Long term support release (LTS) at this time. The releases are available for Intel, AMD, AMD64-Mac and PowerPc based computers. All Installation images are available on the Download Page for Lubuntu 12.04 (except for minimal install) with mirrors here and here.
<abinez> 。。
<abinez> 崩溃了
<abinez> nima啊
<abinez> 怎么就不提供LTS啊
<abinez> 这不是要逼我用标准版的Unity
<abinez> unity=你逆天啊
<abinez> U=you    nit=逆天 y=啊
<abinez> gebjgd: 那个xubuntu用起来怎么样啊？
<jiero> xubuntu 拉拉。
<abinez> 快么
<jiero> 很多想要碰的功能都找不到
<jiero> 不快
<abinez> jiero: 啥情况
<jiero> xubuntu 也就和 kde 差不多
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 渣啊
<abinez> 如果这样的话
<abinez> KDE华丽的界面
<abinez> 跑不动
<jiero> 不过不如kde那样容易挂。
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinez> jiero: 我要速度快，运行稳定
<jiero> abinez: 你啥破电脑kde跑不动？
<abinez> jiero: 老古董
<jiero> abinez:  1.8Ghz的Core2+intel 4500就可以跑KDE 4.10
<jiero> abinez: 关键问题，什么显卡
<abinez> jiero: 我的是炫龙64X2 TL60
<abinez> ATI X1250的
<jiero> abinez: 比我的慢。可能会卡。
<abinez> 够古老吧，现在ATI已经灰飞烟灭了
<abinez> jiero: 运行8.04LTS的时候所有的3D桌面特效都可以开启
<abinez> 到了10.04LTS还可以运行大部分的3D桌面特效
<abinez> 到了12.04LTS，没有任何特效了
<abinez> 跑不动那些特效了
<abinez> jiero: 连13.04直接都只能安装32位的系统，不能安装64位了
<jiero> abinez:  可以尝试一下。KDE 4.10 哈。
<abinez> 现在还能用12.04的64位
<jiero> abinez: 内存？
<jiero> abinez: 2GB？
<abinez> jiero: 不 装KDE
<abinez> 内存3GB
<abinez> 本来是1GB，后来我自己另外加了一条2GB的
<jiero> abinez: 64位  Linux Mint 15
<abinez> 一共3GB
<abinez> jiero: 不喜欢mint
<abinez> 那界面太绿了
<jiero> abinez: 64位 Suse
<jiero> abinez: 哈哈更绿-你不早说
<abinez> jiero: suse更绿
<jiero> abinez: redflag
<gebjgd> abinez, 你信一个海龟的话？
<gebjgd> abinez, xfce比gnome快多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没说用gnome吧
<gebjgd> abinez, kde == gnome 慢于 xfce4 慢于 lxde
<gebjgd> abinez, 我2006年的本子一直跑的就是xfce
<jiero> gebjgd: 。那不是 xubuntu 吧。。。
<gebjgd> abinez, 以前是arch 后来也换了xubuntu
<gebjgd> jiero, 你是真傻还是假傻
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的运气好。没得说。
<gebjgd> jiero, 看来是真傻
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 蓝绿的界面我都不感冒
<abinez> 有一种冷冷的感觉
<abinez> 色调太冷了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我装的xubuntu，2次，都比ubuntu都卡。
<abinez> jiero: 你用的什么系统？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你才傻
<jiero> abinez: 现在2台。都是多个桌面
<gebjgd> abinez, 以后问问题要找明白人
<jiero> lubuntu很快。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。你很明白。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也只知道自己的。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 我在看，
<abinez> 考虑下，可能要装LUbuntu13.04
<gebjgd> abinez, 不用默认的配置就是了   换个主题
<abinez> 反正没LTS
<abinez> 不如就装个最新的版本
 * jiero 印象里不用默认的xubuntu丑的，还不如 lubuntu
<abinez> gebjgd: 对猪蹄没兴趣弄哦，最多就是换个桌面壁纸
<abinez> 猪蹄之类的，保持原样
<abinez> 换个黄瓜
<abinez> gebjgd: jiero被你说跑了
<gebjgd> abinez, 愿意折腾还不如上arch
<abinez> 不折腾
<abinez> gebjgd: 要是折腾，就用别的电脑机子折腾
<abinez> 我不打算在这个机子上折腾
<abinez> 就想开机就能用
<abinez> 系统可以保持稳定的运行状态
<gebjgd> abinez, lts啊
<abinez> LUbuntu没LTS
<abinez> 蛋疼就是在这里
<gebjgd> abinez, xubuntu
<abinez> 额
<abinez> xubuntu也是轻量级的
<abinez> 不是Lubuntu就是xubuntu了
<abinez> 用Lunbuntu好像是上网本的感觉
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> gebjgd: 我先在现在的系统上安装个lxde桌面环境
<abinez> 跑一下
<abinez> 看效果怎么样
<abinez> 再决定要不要LUbunt
<abinez> u
<abinez> 下载好了
<abinez> 安装中
<abinez> 重启一下
<abinez> 马上回来
<abinez> 回来了
<abinez> 怪怪的感觉
<abinez> 窗口没那么圆润了
<abinez> 直线直角
<abinez> 还是一样卡卡
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 新手求助，lubuntu软件中心里面的软件怎么那么少啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443238 一台512ram的老笔记本应该装什么系统比较好啊？要省电快的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuanxin883 — 2013-06-02 15:53
<netsnail> abinez: lxde相当不错
<netsnail> abinez: 比其它的好用
<abinez> netsnail: 额
<abinez> 在用呢
<abinez> 我现在改用LXDE了
<abinez> 不用受UNITY的委屈了
<abinez> 菜单响应速度极快
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] LXDE太丑，Xfce好
<abinez> UbuntuTalk: 丑没关系
<abinez> 快是关键
<abinez> 能用就行
<abinez> 要那么好看来干嘛，又不是选美
<abinez> 话说，LXDE是很赞的
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我觉得Xfce适中
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 不但快，而且好看
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> xface让我想起老鼠
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 马甲二号 你用的啥系统
<abinez> 你是哪个的马甲嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我是Xubuntu系统，我是笑看风云的马甲
<netsnail> xfce 跟lxde差不多
<netsnail> 没有什么优点
<netsnail> lxde点用资源可是少很多
<abinez> netsnail: 优点就是可以在比较古老的硬件上流畅的运行
<jyf> lxde cool
<abinez> 轻量级别的桌面环境
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 其实我讨厌Lubuntu默认使用Chromium浏览器，所以选择Xubuntu，不过现在倒是喜欢上了Xfce
<abinez> 树莓派上 跑的就是LXDE
<abinez> chromium不喜欢
<abinez> chrome之类的都不喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 除了火狐，别的浏览器我都不喜欢
<abinez> chorme有个很坏的地方就是不能禁止谷歌的广告
<netsnail> lxde很稳定，没有一些莫名奇妙的问题
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 喜欢lxde
<jyf> i like chromium
<abinez> 是从树莓派开始的
<netsnail> chrome的优点就是快
<abinez> 在树莓派上也可以流畅的运行LXDE
<jyf> my rpi splash frequencely
<abinez> netsnail: chrome的作用就是用来显示谷歌的广告，所以很快
<jyf> with a hdmi2vga output
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] Chrome快么？
<abinez> 谷歌对IE那个垃圾不满
<netsnail> abinez: 哈哈，我怎么没有这个感觉
<netsnail> abinez: google的广告还是比较友好的
<abinez> 你们知道么，那时候IE被定为再也不会推出新版本
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我觉得除了打开速度比火狐快，别的方面很少比的上火狐
<netsnail> abinez: 装个 block ad plus
<abinez> 到了后来有了强有力的竞争对手推出浏览器，以及反垄断官司要求微软提供无IE的系统
<abinez> IE才出现新的版本
<abinez> netsnail: 反正我不用chrome
<gebjgd> chrome是好浏览器
<gebjgd> chrome 是个好浏览器
<abinez> 谷歌推出chrome以后，火狐和opera都坐不住了
<netsnail> abinez: 我其实都在用，只是希望有个占用资源更少的浏览器，这点他们都不行
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 安徽建筑大学的求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443239 建大学子，求共同学习ubuntu的校友 统计信息: 发表于 由 沐雨从枫 — 2013-06-02 16:18
<abinez> 开始变成版本竞赛
<abinez> 版本一路狂飙
<gebjgd> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_54kQLE7MwY/UarlTsgDlnI/AAAAAAAB7bI/Yr9zKwQ5dE4/w506-h930-o/66666.png
<abinez> 过两年，chrome的版本达到chrome2K
<abinez> gebjgd: 神奇啊
<abinez> 这个是阶梯式的退化还是进化》
<abinez> 语言运用到这样的境界
<abinez> 真的是淋漓尽致了
<abinez> http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0722/14/1205242_40663491.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 万年？千年？百年？三峡大坝到底 可防几年一遇洪水？_羊城晚报多媒体数字报刊平台
<jyf> 1 years :]
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我记得之前出过一次这个问题（就是莫名其妙的又弹出一个文件浏览器标志 在左侧快速启动栏上现在又两个原来那个默认的失效了 ） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443240 解锁了默认的 右键没有了新建一个文件浏览器选项真是不方便（我之所以解锁默认的那个是因
<tommy__> hi,every one~~
 * jiero 发现 samsung 竟然坑了。
 * jiero 看到cups认出来ml2161，结果非要再装个才能打印。。。
<jiero> 还想着矫正。突然意识到，黑白色还矫正屁。。。
<jiero> .果然没人么。
<namoamitabuddha> 大家有什么收邮件的?
<abinez> webmail
<abinez> 或者雷鸟之类的恶
<namoamitabuddha> thunderbird 感觉太大
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  试试 opera mail
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 那个不是 open source
<abinez> namoamitabuddha: 能用就行
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: claw？
<namoamitabuddha> abinez: 恩, 目前在用
<abinez> 你管他open不Open
<jiero> claws
<namoamitabuddha> 有人用 mutt 么
<jiero> 各种都有人用。
<jiero> 能举出个没人用的么
<jiero> 还是雇佣个程序员。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 用 tb 感觉比较低效
<abinez> jiero: 没人用的，还没开发呢
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> LMAIL
<jiero> abinez: 无数需要再开发的东西。
<abinez> jiero: 最需要哪个开发？
<abinez> 说吧
<abinez> jiero: 许个愿
<abinez> 你想要啥？
<abinez> 看今晚有没有流星雨
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> http://tuku.cnrepair.com/upload/2008_03/080302073813452.jpg
<abinez> 谁能看出这是在干嘛
<jiero> abinez: 给我解决这个问题吧。 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64975
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Bug 64975 – FORMATTING: CJK indent wrongly implemented
<jiero> abinez: 晒麦子，存货
<abinez> jiero: 今晚没有流星雨
<abinez> jiero: 你再好好看那张图
<abinez> 是在哪里晒的麦子
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 有什么大惊小怪的。
<abinez> ？
<jiero> abinez: 碗在水中央
<abinez> jiero: 貌似你经常见到啊
<abinez> 那个是屋顶
<jiero> abinez: 绝对拼图的吧。
<abinez> 不是
<abinez> 是照片
<jiero> abinez: 哦。很少有见中国人不群居的
<abinez> 那是发洪水
<abinez> 房子都给淹没了，
<jiero> abinez: 就好象 Wesnoth 里的兽族一样，为什么我自卑到认为中国人和兽族差不多呢。。。 cc lainme 
<jiero> abinez: 洪水。这么绿？不黄？
<abinez> jiero: 你听说过黑吻狮?
<jiero> abinez: 你见过这样子的洪水？
<abinez> ?
<jiero> abinez: 不知道
<abinez>  见过
<jiero> abinez: 哦。我见的洪水都是各种漂浮物。
<jiero> abinez: 你这洪水就和普通的江河差不多
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://tuku.cnrepair.com/upload/2008_03/080302073813452.jpg 你信这是洪水么。
<abinez> http://tuku.cnrepair.com/n17020c97.aspx
<gebjgd> jiero 为什么不信  
 * gebjgd 继续睡
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 砷槍绗
<abinez> 人们把粮食晒在惟一没被洪水淹没的地方——房顶上。
<abinez> http://tuku.cnrepair.com/upload/2008_03/0803020738134555.jpg
<jiero> abinez: 哦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 感觉水太干净了
 * gebjgd 看到有人在玩私人飞机
 * gebjgd 继续睡
<abinez> 。是玩具吧
<abinez> gebjgd: 做梦见的吧？
<jiero> gebjgd: 私人飞碟？
<gebjgd> abinez 私人飞机在国外很普遍
<abinez> gebjgd: 是水上起飞的么？
<gebjgd> abinez 你真是少见多怪了
<abinez> 没
<jiero> gebjgd: 是么。
<gebjgd> abinez 没毛？
<jiero> gebjgd: 城市里很少见吧。
<abinez> 有一款水上飞机很不错哦
<abinez> 是ICON啥来的e
<gebjgd> jiero 在国外你还住在城市里？
<abinez> 我在youtube上看到的视频
<abinez> 等下
<abinez> 我去找找
<jiero> gebjgd: 想通过上班赚钱的人会在城市里
<abinez> http://www.sirenji.com/plane/201105/1754.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ ICON A5 折叠飞机参考价格_私人飞机网
<abinez> gebjgd: 你可以去买个这
<abinez> 才90w 人民币
<abinez> 对你来说是小菜
<jiero> abinez: 那些都是骗人的吧。
<abinez> jiero: 是真的哦
<jiero> abinez: 我当时问了，都好贵，一般换人民币都150万以上。
<abinez> 那还要关税啥的吧
<jiero> 没用的东西。
<abinez> 国内买肯定贵
<jiero> 花那个钱没意思。
<abinez> gebjgd: 在德国，买应该便宜
<abinez> jiero: 水上飞机还是蛮好的
<abinez> 有比较宽敞的水面就可以起飞降落
<abinez> jiero: 准备蛮牛吧
<abinez> http://www.sirenji.com/plane/list_243_1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Icon A5_私人飞机网
<jiero> abinez:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E5%9F%BA%E5%B8%83%E5%85%B9
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 基布兹 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero>  基布兹是什么？
<jiero> 其实我一开始知道的是 iask 爱问知识人
<abinez> ？
<jiero> abinez: 是以色列的人民公社
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> jiero: 那又咋样
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 没事啊。只是好奇。
<jiero> abinez: 另外，直升机能干嘛用呢。
<abinez> 织布机
<jiero> abinez: 好主意哈。直升机可以用来织布
<abinez> jiero: 交通工具
<abinez> jiero: 织布机是对应你说的那个以色列公社
<jiero> abinez: 做饭去了。bye
<abinez> LO
<abinez> jiero: 做多点
<abinez> 我过去蹭饭
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有觉得13.05的amule经常崩溃？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443242 下的文件一多，a骡就经常罢工，我这还是没装防吸血插件呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 aiiso — 2013-06-02 18:33
 * jiero 觉得。
<jiero> 带着耳塞太好了，真的安静。
<jiero> 。。。
<devilken> 请问一个问题 我使用的是linux mint 刚才在重启 然后就没有反映了 等了一会关机了 重新打开系统 发现窗口都在左上角 没有标题栏 不能拖动 请问是什么情况 有遇到过的人么 请告诉我 谢谢～
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 注销，重新登录
<jiero> devilken: 显卡崩溃了
<jiero> devilken: 什么显卡？
<jiero> AMD 的么。
<devilken> jiebao: 显卡崩溃。。。不是吧 为什么显卡崩溃只会影响窗口呢
<jiero> 哈哈。其实是 wm 蹦了。大多wm崩溃是显卡引起的
<devilken> jiebao: 我刚才也把xfwm4给删除了 然后重新安装 还是不成
<jiero> devilken: 之前做什么了
<devilken> jiero: 在试着给fcitx导入词库 就复制到了fcitx的data目录下 然后需要重启 于是我就重启。。于是。。
<jiero> devilken: ？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 复制词库怎么还要重启？
<jiero> 怎么可能
<devilken> jiero:参考的某一教程- -# 再之前是因为打开词库那个文件 看见有乱码 于是就装了一个gconf-editor 发现里面没有教程里说的那个选项 于是又把gconf-editor给purge了
 * jiero 又是教程。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 什么教程？
<devilken> jiero: 我也觉得复制一下看起来是多么的无公害。。不知怎的 就这样了
<jiero> devilken: 你肯定干了什么别的事情。
<jiero> 一般linux。  18:51:56 up 2 days, 23:25,  2 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.24, 0.16都算短的。
 * jiero 要不是有时候点错了，所以uptime才清零。
<devilken> jiero: http://blog.163.com/bdgboss@126/blog/static/64579509201261584930412/
<^k^> devilken ⇪ ti: ubuntu安装fcitx以及添加搜狗词库 - bdgboss的日志 - 网易博客
<devilken> jiero: 就是参考的这个教程
<abinez> jiero: 我的饭饭呢
<abinez> 肚子在唱歌
<jiero> abinez: 还在热着
<jiero> abinez: 你吃不到我的蛔虫
<devilken> UbuntuTalk: http://blog.163.com/bdgboss@126/blog/static/64579509201261584930412/   就是看的这个教程
<^k^> devilken ⇪ ti: ubuntu安装fcitx以及添加搜狗词库 - bdgboss的日志 - 网易博客
<abinez> 蛔虫营养丰富应该留给你老爸啊
<jiero> abinez: 。
<abinez> LOl
<abinez> jiero: 。。
<abinez> 走了
<jiero> abinez: 去吃草料
<devilken> ^k^: 对 就是参考的这个教程 不知道怎么的 重启就窗口全部在左上角 没有标题栏 不能拖动了
<abinez> 去找吃的
<abinez> 油炸蜈蚣
<jiero> abinez: 。
<^k^> devilken, 如果是的话，那么我会感到非常惊讶。  18:55 
<jiero> abinez: 我该烤肉了。
<abinez> ，，
<jiero> devilken: kk是 bot
<abinez> 回头聊
<abinez> jiebao: 你是jiero的xd
<abinez> ?
<devilken> jiero: 什么bot ？robot?...
<abinez> jiero: jiebao
<abinez> >
<abinez> bot就是机器人
<jiero> devilken: 你把 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95fcitx.install 删了吧。
<abinez> devilken: 那个是机器人
<devilken> 果然 汗。。机器人。。。。
<abinez> 走了
<devilken> jiero: 好 我试试 不会让情况更糟糕吧。。
<jiero> devilken: 我觉得。。。你肯定是别的搞得。
<jiero> devilken: 可能其他更新了。正好你的显卡遭殃了
<devilken> jiero: 我的history    :  sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<devilken>   472  gconf-editor
<devilken>   473  sudo apt-get purge gconf-editor
<devilken>   474  sudo apt-get update
<devilken>   475  sudo cp 下载/pybase.mb /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   476  sudo cp 下载/pyphrase.mb /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   477  sudo cp 下载/pyPhrase.org /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   478  sudo apt-get remove scim
<devilken>   479  sudo apt-get install fcitx
<devilken>   480  sudo apt-get install fcitx-tools 
<devilken>   481  cd 下载
<devilken>   482  cd fcitx-sougou-phrase-full/
<jiero> devilken: 你要被踢么。。。
<devilken>   483  run.sh
<alvin_rxg> Title: Do I Need Web Hosting? (@ sportsontheweb.net *FROM* run.sh)
<devilken>   484  ./run.sh
<devilken>   485  cp pyphrase.mb /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   486  sudo cp -f pyphrase.mb /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   487  sudo cp -f pybase.mb /usr/share/fcitx/data
<devilken>   488  cd /usr/share/fcitx/data/
<devilken>   489  sudo rm pyPhrase.org
<jiero> 。。。
<devilken> jiero: 貌似我没有干什么破坏性的事情啊 不是刷屏 我是发我的命令使用历史给你分析一下。。。
<jiero> devilken: 竟然在这里贴。。。你。。。
<devilken> jiero: 这。。我应该在哪贴合适？。。
<jiero> devilken: 如果是之前，你就被封了
<devilken_> jiero: 好吧。。确实被踢飞了。。
<jiero> devilken_: 这个频道的规则在最上方。
<devilken_> jiero: 回到主题上 我用的命令好像没做什么破坏性大的事情吧
<jiero> devilken_: 不知道。或许你随意的删除 scim 时别的也一起删除了。
<devilken_> jiero: 可是那个也只是尝试一下 我有没有scim 当时的提示是我压根就没装scim
<jiero> devilken_ 哦。无法帮你。你再实验下。
<devilken_> jiero: 好的 谢谢：）
<abinez> jiero: N
<jiero> devilken_: xfvwm4 和你 mint 有关么
<devilken_> jiebao: xfwm4 不是mint的窗口管理器么？
<jiero> devilken_: 当然不是
<jiero> devilken_: 你自己查。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 好像是Xfce的吧
<devilken_> jiero:  man出来的 没错吧xfwm4 - Window manager for Xfce  
<iMadper> devilken_: 所有超过四行的东西, 都要贴到别的地方, 发链接过来
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双显卡切换中，安装bumblebee是遇到的问题，跪求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443243 在终端中输入sudo add-apt-reponsitory ppa:bumblebee/stable时，显示找不到命令add-apt-reponsitory,各位大神怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 JGS — 2013-06-02 18:43
<devilken_> iMadper: 明白 谢谢提醒 下次认真学习一下频道里的规矩：）
<aemape> 这里有搞嵌入式Linux开发的么?
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 提问时请描述清楚问题, 尽量确保别人能理解你的问题. || 超过四行的内
 * iMadper f**k, topic超长了.... 就这样吧... 匿了...
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 今天面基的怎么样?!
<abinez> iMadper: ；
<iMadper> abinez: ? 什么事?
<iMadper> abinez: ???
<abinez> iMadper: 额，
<abinez> 刚才想说啥了
<abinez> 给忘了
<abinez> 以后不敢了
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> abinez: 你妹, 叫我, 我切屏过来 问你, 你又不说话, 浪费我时间. 没功夫陪你玩
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 小白求在ubuntu上不通过虚拟机运行安卓应用的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443246 为了在ubuntu的系统上运行酷狗一类的软件（没发现替代品）昨天尝试用wine但是wine一直bug不断老是内存地址出错的一类错误发生导致老爷机崩溃，今天尝试用安卓虚拟机运行安卓应用，虽然没崩溃但
<^k^> 是卡的完全没法用。所以就在想有没有类色wine的方式来运行安卓应用 …
<abinez> 我刚才没看到你问话啊
<abinez> 额。
<abinez> 我刚才关闭聊天窗口了
<jiero> iMadper: iMadper 你是摄影师么
<jiero> gfrog_away:  面肌？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是... 不会拍照... 只会用手机随手拍妹子...
<jiero> iMadper: 拍妹子？
<iMadper> jiero: 大街上, 看到漂亮的, 咔嚓一张
 * iMadper lo
 * iMadper lol~
<jiero> iMadper: ...你敢？
<iMadper> jiero: 不敢... 我开玩笑的...
<jiero> iMadper: 。等妹子睡着了再拍
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 我在大街上才能碰见妹子... 大街上有很多睡觉的妹子吗
<iMadper> jiero: 而且, 别的路人也会看到我呀... 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> iMadper: 我其实也就拍到过一次妹子睡觉 :)
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper: 你自己的妹子睡觉你都没拍过？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 她下午五点前必须回家~ lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 真没拍过~
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。好孩子好孩子
<iMadper> jiero: 恩
<jiero> iMadper: 。给你发了我最黑的一封email
 * jiero 良心受伤了。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 是那种一定要转发之类的
<iMadper> jiero: ?
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。算了。没要转发吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 呃难道不是你
<iMadper> jiero: 我还没收到....
<iMadper> jiero: 你知道我的邮箱?
<jiero> iMadper:  gmai
<jiero> iMadper: 你给我照片的那个不是你自己的？
<iMadper> jiero: 是我自己的
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<iMadper> jiero: 收到了
<jiero> 还没收到，那我就安心了
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 看不清. 
<iMadper> jiero: 你拍照技术真差
<jiero> iMadper: 本来就没怎么要照清哈
<iMadper> jiero: 那张纸上面的字拍的太模糊了
<iMadper> jiero: 我看了半天也没看清那上面说的是啥...
<jiero> iMadper: 我的手抖
<jiero> iMadper: 。把照片缩小了
<iMadper> jiero: 啥啥比赛.
<jiero> iMadper: 不准人肉
<iMadper> jiero: 放心, 我不.
<iMadper> jiero: 我送那个妹子的东西, 她挺喜欢的. 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 是风筝会。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦~ 
<iMadper> jiero: 六一你出去玩了嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> jiero: ==, 刚发现, 照片上除了那张纸, 还有个女生呀!
<jiero> iMadper: 你去了？
<iMadper> jiero: 是你妹子?!
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 刚发现... O_o
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。
 * jiero 止不住的惊恐
<iMadper> jiero: 除了那张纸, 还有个女孩纸
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 怎么看的。。。imadper 难道我的老师说对了，人是从左上角开始看的
 * jiero 自己是从中心开始看的。看书也是。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我就是看见纸, 但是看不清上面的字, 就很好奇很好奇... 所以就凑过去看... 就忽略别的了...
<iMadper> jiero: 那是你妹子?~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 不是。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 那你希望她是你妹子?
<jiero> iMadper: 说实话，现在的妹子是不是都挺开放的。或者我太无害了。
<iMadper> jiero: 我认识的妹子, 开放的比较少. 就几个...
<iMadper> jiero: 多数还是很保守的.
<jiero> 我穿着睡衣在去穿着睡衣的妹子的房间
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 羡慕~
<iMadper> jiero: 我不敢去, 我自控力不好, 去了容易出事, 所以我肯定不敢去..
<jiero> iMadper: 我自控力很差哈。每次见到某个有男朋友的妹子都和她说抱抱。
<iMadper> jiero: .... .... 被戳中...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 刚才我忘了你的情况。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<iMadper> jiero: 我是真抱了~~ 不过...
<jiero> iMadper: 我提了她一下，被踹了n次
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈哈~ 被踢也很幸福的, 是不是?~
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。有么。。
<iMadper> jiebao: 谁呀?
<jiero> jiebao: 捷豹
<iMadper> jiero: 那个jiebao block了我的补全...
 * jieba <-- 结巴
<jiero> iMadper: 她没给你礼物？
<iMadper> jiero: 能想到六一给别人礼物的, 不多吧? 我这个年纪了也...
<jiero> iMadper: 你和她不都是小孩子么
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 谁会给一个22岁的人买儿童节礼物?~
 * jiero 属于不送礼物，不说祝福的种类。
 * jiero 如果做了，肯定有阴谋
<iMadper> jiero: 我也是, 不过, 六一礼物, 只是图个欢乐.
<iMadper> jiero: 我也有目的呀...
 * jiero 倒是很容易就把阴谋是什么给忘了
<iMadper> jiero: 找个地方记下来. 比如我这样记住: 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 我是觉得一时不是一世
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 谁都不是一世
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 或许明年我就会跟一个更漂亮, 更可爱的妹子约会. 不过现在, 我只想去ntr
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 恩。果然啊，占有欲是无穷大
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 超级大
 * jiero 时刻警醒自己。。。要把自己的一切欲望用道理解释。
 * jiero 对世界的占有欲是无限大，这个世界都是我的。
<jiero> roylez:  。
<devilken> jiero: 吃个饭回来解决啦 百度了一下 找到个方法 哈哈 在启动程序里面添加了一个metacity --replace
<jiero> devilken: 。。。你有够厉害的。。。
<jiero> devilken: wm乱改。活该。。
<devilken> jiero: 没有乱改的啊。。人品不好 它自己抽风了。。- -#
<jiero> devilken: 无法相信。
<devilken> jiero: 看来是这个玩意METACITY - minimal GTK2 Window Manager
<devilken> jiero: - -#我无辜 我无罪。。你都看了我的history记录了 都没动过那个嘛。。
<jiero> devilken: 谁知道你是不是写和图形更改的
<jiero> devilken: 而且我也没看那么仔细
<devilken> jiero: 管他的了。。标题栏回来了就好 hoho
<jiero> devilken: 你难道每次都搞那个？
<iMadper|NTR> 还有人用老metacity...
<jiero> iMadper|NTR:  metacity，大城市的意思吧
<devilken> jiero: 呃 没有 就是今天觉得fcitx词库里面的单词太少了 所以就想试试导入 结果莫名就标题栏不见了～。。
<jiero> devilken: 怎么想，你的理由就是不成立的。
<jiero> 就拿氧吧。
<devilken> jiero: 搞得我都怕了 不敢导入词库了- -#
<peilin> 路由器已经设置了DMZ主机为192.168.11.7了,也可以ssh 192.168.11.7成功登入.  然后,再ping 192.168.11.7和ping 222.79.196.231(对外的IP地址)也ping得通, 就是ssh 222.79.196.231不能连接,连接超时
<iMadper|NTR> jie
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 真有这个词?
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: megacity? 百万人口的城市
<jiero> devilken: 自己乱搞的你。
<devilken> jiero: 还不都是为了打字能舒畅点么。。
<peilin> 我以前用那什么路由器就可以,ssh从外网登入, 现在换了这个无线路由不懂怎么它就不行了, 不知道还要设置啥呀
<jiero> devilken: ppa 装 rime
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 不太清楚 meta data，和 city 合起来，复杂的城市？
<peilin> 巴法络 wcr－gn路由器
<devilken> jiero: 好的 试试去 3Q～
<jiero> meta 不知道。
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 。。。一直一直的，我都不想取下耳塞了
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 啊啊啊? 为啥? 啥耳塞?
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 奶奶一直听各种语言
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 下午我戴了3小时，现在再开始戴
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 好吧...
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 辛苦了
<iMadper|NTR> jiero: 我以前全天带, 现在改用音响了
<jiero> iMadper|NTR: 。。。耳塞是听不到声音的啊
<jiero> http://v.163.com/movie/2012/1/B/N/M77H4GBK1_M77OBGPBN.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 安静！保持听力健康的八大法则_网易公开课
<jiero> 安静了。
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 牛头人也玩豆瓣了啊 
<happyaron> 人好少啊。
<imtxc> happyaron: 大佬好
<imtxc> happyaron: 是你卖的帽子给牛头人么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使用wget工具下载sourceforge.net下的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443249 比如说这个东东: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pywin32/files/pywin32/ 我试过复制下载等待页面那个direct link，但是出现404 not found Code: .\wget.exe  "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/pywin32/pywin32/Build%20218/pywin32-218.w
<^k^> in32-py3.2.exe?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fpywin32%2Ffiles%2Fpywin32%2FBu …
<happyaron> imtxc: 他的貌似不是我卖的
<happyaron> imtxc: 可能是 freeflying 
<imtxc> happyaron: ... 
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: 恩. 
<iMadper|NTR> happyaron: 早, 快乐阿荣.
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 我的zm改成32G的了 lol
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: 好呀. zm只能听wav, 32g有必要. 
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: 你啥耳机?
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: K319
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: zm典型暖声机. 配319很好!
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: 膜拜, 你才是高手. 
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 主要是里面的硬盘坏了，就顺便改了
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: cf卡不便宜.
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 这个组合我听了两年多了啊
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 高速的那种zm识别不了
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 我用的 133x 的 不怎么贵
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: 哦. 
<iMadper|NTR> imtxc: k319是好东西, 也不贵. 但是我一定不会买. (太大了, 菊爆自己耳朵)
<imtxc> iMadper|NTR: 是啊，我以前买的时候不知道，买回来发现耳朵受不了。。。
<imtxc> jyf: 怎么用这个nick了
 * imtxc 跑步减肥去
<jyf> imtxc: i am using my chromebook
<jyf> imtxc: this irc client was hosted at my aliyun vps
<jyf> imtxc: do you know LED ?
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qt creator 怎么发布软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443254 写完一个程序，怎么publish？ 我按“Build->Publish Project 'XXX' ”.弹出错误啊。 写好的软件怎么发布给别人用呢？ 求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-06-02 22:06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 哎呀，出了个不是问题的问题。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443256 我12.04unity的面板上不显示当前登陆的用户的用户名了，那位知道是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 missfmaster — 2013-06-02 22:18
<aladdinwang> freenode没有debian啊
<aladdinwang> 群里有谁改装过thinpad w500/T500?
<aladdinwang> 打算装个SSD
<aladdinwang> 有坑吗？
<Hougelangley-And> 测试
<^k^> Hougelangley-And:点点点.  22:58 
<oneju> Good night everybody!
<exprosic> 咦这个频道没开+c
<exprosic> 喜闻乐见
<gebjgd> aladdinwang, t520路过
<gebjgd> aladdinwang, 随便装ssd啊
<knownbad> 我都觉得懒得回了。
<oldfeel> 喵~
<knownbad> ？
<^k^>  05:20
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 折腾了下sougou输入法，结果系统设置中的语言设置没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460030 折腾了下sougou输入法，结果系统设置中的区域语言设置没有了，真坑 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-05-26 7:30
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 强列建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460031 中文版的Ubuntu10.04： 1.即然是中文的，那么在安装时用中文做介绍，且安装时尽量的中文； 2.登陆时，尽量的使用中文，也就是说，安装好后无需再去安装中文语言包，而默认安装的就是中文语言包。 专家们，即然创建
<^k^>  ─> 了，就创建出有个性的中文版的Ubuntu系统来。加油！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ymU — 2014-05-26 8:09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手迷茫 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460033 在使用winxp时，我用SQLSERVER管理数据库，用C#+SQLSERVER进行开发系统， 请问，如果现在换成了Ubuntu系统，此切还能延续吗？或是有什么可替代的？ 如果不行，那是不是意味着一切都得重来，之前的光阴附注毫无意义？ 如果真
<^k^>  ─> 是这样，在这里我想请教一个前辈，有没有一款编程软件适合所有的系统的，即win又Ubuntu或是别的？ 难道是C/C++ 另外，在用过Ubun …
<zuriaake> 还
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用echo转化的地址，kget下载速度为0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460034 想在linux里下载电影。先找到资源链接，用echo转化为明地址。然后打开kget，复制下载明地址后，kget速度一直为0 ，也没有其他任何提示。 抓图8.jpg 抓图9.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 难用还是不会用
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-26 9:36
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何快速分开文件内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460035 我有一个文件 1.2 3.4 8.3 5.9 3.1 10.0 我想把小于5的分在1文件，大于5的分在2文件。我用if判断每行分，对于几千行的文件太慢。有没有什么快速的方法分开，我想过用sort ，但是不知到怎么写？？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-05-26 9:50
<zuriaake> %fgh
<onlylove> 土豪马不在啊……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39674
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LG的新超宽屏显示器比4K显示器更好吗？
<imtxc> onlylove freeflying eexp 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<freeflying> imtxc: 我都干了好多事情了，还早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你在哪个时区
<imtxc> freeflying: 肯定不在 +8
<freeflying> imtxc: CST
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近买东西不
<freeflying> imtxc: 买了啊
<zhouqt> freeflying: 叔儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣渣
<RainFlying> https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/7552
<imtxc> gfrog: 早啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #7552 (bcm47xx/b43 wireless connection suddenly stops when router system load increases) – OpenWrt
<RainFlying> Broadcom 的梨牛渴死驱动它坑爹了。
 * gfrog 妈蛋，鼠标又没电了。南孚真不耐用
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.ufsdump.org/papers/linuxcon2010-linux-monitoring.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=256.21 kiB ; type=application/pdf
<RainFlying> 我的路由器一直掉线，我昨天把笔记本驼出去插有线，发现只是无线的问题。好像在通过 WIFI 传输文件导致负载很高的时候驱动就出问题了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 好书
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 用亚马逊贝斯的电池吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 比南孚略便宜, 好用很多
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我有爱老婆，忘带了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 在说南孚是公司买的，我为毛要自己买电池
<RainFlying> gfrog: 因为宅* 费电？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我搜到一个上古patch
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 海涛么
<gfrog> RainFlying: 有可能，鼠标用的太多
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个望远镜
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟我有关的？ lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好像昨晚问了你了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我刚看到那裤子好像涨价了
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买lee的, 都很便宜
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 我有一个 15 x 70 的保罗镜
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 我要单眼就够了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lee 是啥
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 保罗光学性能不如屋脊的? 我不清楚诶
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 单眼的我有一个 EQ80， 上次 495 的时候买的。
<zenNamaste> 80eq? 那是天文望远镜吧???  RainFlying
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 应该是的，屋脊很贵的。我那个 15 x 70 也才 360 。
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 不是保罗贵嘛? 体积小, 成本高, 光学性能不如屋脊, 还是我记反了?
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 是的，不过 80EQ 也就是一个大一点的玩具。真要用还是得上小黑啥的，不过 30 来公斤的重量，屌丝没车扛不动。
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 保罗的体积大加工成本比较低。从保罗到屋脊有人形容是从平民到贵族的。
<zenNamaste> RainFlying:
<zenNamaste> rain
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 哦, 我记反了
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 我那个保罗重 1.3kg
<gfrog> huntxu: 那是啥？
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 哦.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: lee跟levis有本质上的差别啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩, 本质就是: 便宜好多
<gfrog> zenNamaste: levis面料更柔软些
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不过lee真是便宜又大碗
<cherrot> morning
<huntxu> gfrog: http://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bridge/2004-July/004054.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: [Bridge] [PATCH 2.6] bridge -- support different MTU sizes
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是log里找不到这个patch =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 得看merge了木有啊？
<gfrog> huntxu: 大概率没merge
<huntxu> gfrog: 部分merge
<huntxu> gfrog: 这都是上古的，git里面没记录了已经
<gfrog> huntxu: lol，那你找他们做甚……
<huntxu> gfrog: br_change_mtu那个函数有了，should_deliver那里面的改动没有
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 80eq, 用来观星效果是啥样? 能看土星环?
<huntxu> gfrog: 我一直在纠结桥接两个不同mtu的设备会怎样啊。。。
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 魔都找不到土星。
<huntxu> gfrog: 按理不是只能扔掉不转发么
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 我只拿来看看环形山而已。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的gopro好用不
<huntxu> gfrog: http://lists.openwall.net/netdev/2008/10/29/63
<^k^> ⇪ t: netdev - linux bridge and MTU
<huntxu> gfrog: 终于找到个和我有相同困惑的人了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 来推荐一件 T恤～
<imtxc> 昨天你们领到了么
<tryit> 谁对shellcode，exploit这些感兴趣？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 圆领?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩，园或者V
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 哦. thx
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 来个企鹅?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你海淘?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 淘宝
<cherrot> vim 宏可以永久保存么
<imtxc> cherrot: 可以
<imtxc> cherrot: vimrc 里面写，要存到 x 里面就 @x
<cherrot> imtxc:  thx :)
<cherrot> imtxc: 原来是默认保存到 viminfo 里的，那我倒不担心了 http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Macros#Saving_a_macro
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Macros - Vim Tips Wiki
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃不是做了试验了么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪有机会用啊，成天火车
<imtxc> cherrot: emacs 玩家表示宏怎么用？ zenNamaste
<huntxu> gfrog: 实验结果很奇怪啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 额……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别人写好了插件, 你来用
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞， cc cherrot
<freeflying> gfrog: 下个月可以了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你说的是哪个宏? 是lisp的宏, 还是emacs的宏?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就是类型 vim 里面那种
<cherrot> imtxc: 我说的是vim宏 =。=
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 描述一下?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 录制一系列行为, 然后一个快捷键就是全套行为?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 比如循环生成一个很相近的sql update 语句
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就是录制，然后执行
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我定义到f3了
<imtxc> cherrot: 曝光过度头发有白色的了还有救不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: M-x kmacro-start-macro-or-insert-counter   <-  应该是吧, 我找不到了
<cherrot> imtxc: 头发都白了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 对
<imtxc> cherrot: 好像对着头发曝光了
<gfrog> freeflying: 下个月？
<cherrot> imtxc: 没脑补到那会是什么画面   曝光过度一般没救
<cherrot> imtxc: 比如拍大树，我去年拍树的照片基本全删了  看着眼睛都累
<imtxc> cherrot: 周末拍的我也删了大半
<imtxc> cherrot: 手艺不行啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦 那没救   点测光要慎用  记住18灰度原理再测光
<freeflying> gfrog: 下下个
<cherrot> imtxc: 我即使拍逆光一般也是用中央重点测光，而且尼康相机好像有个bug，使用点测光时无法锁定曝光   具体忘记怎么回事了 当时试验过
<imtxc> cherrot: 可以锁定啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 具体我忘记了
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦对 是半按快门不会锁定，必须手动AE-L 好像
<cherrot> imtxc: 记得是这样 你可以验证一下
<imtxc> cherrot: 锁定曝光当然要按锁定按钮啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 不看说明书么
<cherrot> imtxc: 相机默认设定的半按快门锁定曝光
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 中文版0AD来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460037 统计信息: 发表于 由 relaxbsd — 2014-05-26 10:50
<cherrot> imtxc: 你不觉得测光+对焦，移动镜头构图，按下快门 是个很正常的逻辑么
<imtxc> cherrot: 我不清楚有这个功能，我都手动按按钮，d7k 这个锁定按钮位置很别扭
<cherrot> imtxc: 我设置成fn了，然后设置AEL是锁定测光+对焦
<imtxc> cherrot: 按住的时候很容易不小心用力按下去快门
<cherrot> imtxc: 也就是说 当你使用点测光时，必须要手动锁定测光，不能直接移动镜头
<cherrot> imtxc: 你手太糙了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我用 Fn 开辅助线
<cherrot> imtxc: 那玩意还要占一个按键？ 我都是默认开井字线啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊，同时按两个点就力不从心啊
 * zenNamaste 膜拜楼上两位土豪
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot: 求送镜头
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我只有一个
 * cherrot 真壕总是喜欢装穷 :(
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你穷吗?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 目前余额65.10  兜里还有400+
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 装
<zenNamaste> * cherrot 真壕总是喜欢装穷 :(
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 昨天我争取了很久，阿当还是不肯包养我
<imtxc> cherrot: 对了，那种满山遍野的小花儿应该怎么拍啊到底
<zuriaake> fuck
<zuriaake> test
<^k^> zuriaake:点点点.  10:55
<zuriaake> ？
<cherrot> imtxc: 我觉得低视角拍出来感觉很好
<zuriaake> 嘻嘻
<zuriaake> …
<cherrot> imtxc: 光圈小一点，支脚架到最低（手持会抖得很厉害）
<cherrot> imtxc: 当然如果想模仿微距可以光圈开大  注意尽量不要逆光 即使顺光天空都很容易过曝
<qiao> zenNamaste: cherrot  壕们早～
<cherrot> qiao: 早壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在都不敢在有太阳的时候拍了
<imtxc> cherrot: 就挑周六那样的阴天
<cherrot> imtxc: 本来有太阳就尽量避免室外的 光比太强
<gfrog> zenNamaste: yoo，好像乃的好机油们都去不大赔斯了？
<freeflying> 新的LTS出来了？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: ^
<cherrot> imtxc: 我不会拍照的。。也就现在还能忽悠忽悠你。。。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 布达佩斯?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 好像是
<onlylove> 真壕们，我才离开一会儿，你们就从天文镜扯到T，然后转到相机了！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 壕，都玩天文镜了
 * cherrot .....
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 真壕
<RainFlying> onlylove: 495 买的，二手卖掉可以卖 600 多！
<imtxc> 真壕啊你们
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我怎么记得天文镜都2500+的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你才壕，都玩点测光过曝了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你确定你拿不到500的不是玩具？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 80EQ 本来就是玩具啊。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 80EQ 说明口径才 80，这不是玩具这是啥。 正常点的望远镜都是 150+ 的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我记得竹席还是谁，说是上学的时候寝室凑钱买过一个2500+的镜
<RainFlying> onlylove: 目测是小黑。就是信达 150750。
<onlylove> 现在只想掐死那群搞vsphere的……毛i18n测试
<onlylove> 连个test case都是手动的！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这拍照手艺严重差点意思啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 悲催的ubuntu 14.04 还是无法最佳分辨率支持外接显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460038 搞开发的，用的笔记本，想外接一个显示器扩展成两个屏幕，但是外接显示器分辨率只有800x600，太低了。怎么也调整不好。求指点： 情况： 笔记本，核显 hd3000，1366x768，分
<^k^>  ─> 辨率正常，系统14.04,系统能识别出来是intel显卡。外接显示器：acer g235h，1920x1080 的最佳分辨率，但是只能用到800x600。系统的“显 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于在U盘/移动硬盘上安装Ubuntu的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460039 准备在移动硬盘上安装Ubuntu这样也不用每次下班复制东西到U盘了。。。 现在想问一下，怎么样才能解决驱动问题呢？我在家里的电脑上由于显卡是HD8670M的原因装了ATI的专有驱动。但是
<yunfan> onlylove: 无聊 在等吃饭
<onlylove> yunfan: 真幸福，我这几天要盯着我自己都不知道是啥的鸟语测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 要命的是，test case还是我能看懂但是不知道啥意思的英文
<yunfan> onlylove: 无聊也是种痛苦 你就看着时间流逝
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以玩2048啥的
<huntxu> gfrog: libvirt里的qos用啥实现的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似也是tc
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39679
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国五分之一CS教授毕业于MIT或伯克利
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/52117/first-free-windows
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软正式发布首款免费 Windows！ - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> “微软表示，Windows 8.1 with Bing将免费提供给电脑厂商，但对其产品做出了内存最高1GB、存储空间最多16GB的限制。”
<onlylove> NM，1G内存能做啥！
<Dolfly> hi
<^k^> Dolfly:点点点.  11:57
<onlylove> 吃完中饭，公司门口来了一个帅 哥，捧着一大束玫瑰在打电话，大伙儿 都凑过去围观。不一会儿出来了一个扭 扭捏捏的女同事，红着脸接下了花后对 帅哥害羞地说：“这……这儿人太多，我 们要不……换个地方吧。”只见帅哥熟练 地抽出一张单子甩在她脸上：“没时间， 赶紧签收！今天业务很忙！”
<onlylove> http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=tbindexz_20140526&spm=1.7274553.1997520841.1&sourceId=tb.index&search_type=item&ssid=s5-e&commend=all&q=15.6%B4%E7%D2%BA%BE%A7%C6%C1%B8%DF%B7%D6%C6%C1&suggest=0_9&wq=%D2%BA%BE%A7%C6%C1+%B8%DF%B7%D6&suggest_query=%D2%BA%BE%A7%C6%C1+%B8%DF%B7%D6&source=suggest&tab=all&promote=0&bcoffset=-8&s=0#J_relative
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 15.6寸液晶屏高分屏_淘宝搜索
<onlylove> 好多……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu Kylin系统下的PUTTY如何能连到WINDOWS上呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460041 Ubuntu Kylin系统下的PUTTY如何能连到WINDOWS上呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-05-26 12:19
<onlylove> putty连接windows！这年头啥人都有……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 运行sudo nautilus出错，是什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460042 sunflower@sunflower:~$ sudo nautilus [sudo] password for sunflower: (nautilus:3796): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<^k^>  ─> Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: “net usershare”返回错误 255：net usershare: cann …
<Krishnamurti> 这个频道人变多了耶
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: PING 1234
<Krishnamurti> hoxily:ping不通额
<yunfan> onlylove: 1G内存能做啥 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 你呵呵啥啊，windows8，开机少说给你吃掉500
<onlylove> yunfan: 我玩的游戏，轻松吃掉1.5G的内存
 * onlylove 发现自己对呵呵过敏
<onlylove> 别人发呵呵，我心里自动翻译成我去年买了个包
<onlylove> 那个， 海绵宝宝你被开除了 。” “ 蟹老板..... ”“ 不用谢。 ”
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39681
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼PS4将进入中国
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 菜鸟学Linux不会安装软件，请指导一下，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460043 本人刚刚学习Linux，现在已经安装好Ubuntu 14.10，不会安装QQ软件，我已经下载了新的安装包，但是输入安装命令始终报错，请问大家我因该怎么做。还有像我这样的菜鸟，有什么书籍推荐的不
<^k^>  ─> ？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hejie — 2014-05-26 12:42
<onlylove> 依然记得当年starter版本只能运行3个程序
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网页不能访问，帮我看看Log错误信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460044 网页输入网址之后，一片空白 系统： 最新版的 ubuntu , 最新的 apache2 以及刚刚下载按照了一个论坛网站 phpBB. 这里是apache2 下边log 信息 error.log [Mon May 26 11:13:21.919546 2014] [:error] [pid 11767] [client 219.76
<^k^>  ─> .185.220:53995] PHP Warning: require(/var/www/888/config.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/888/common.php on line 23 [Mon May 26 11:13:21.919644 2 …
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 小白求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460045 现在这么多的数据库管理软件，我是一个新手，学习那个比较好点啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-05-26 12:53
<yunfan> onlylove: 说道游戏 我昨天去4399上玩网页版本的cs 感觉真不错
<yunfan> 想不到flash做实时fps都可以了
<freeflying> gfrog: outback和v60你会选哪个
<bcao> 蛋蛋不在么
<piggybox_> freeflying: 这两个不是一个价位的吧
<jiero> 回来了
<jiero> happyaron:  活得壕吗？
<jiero> imtxc:  结果还是没见到你
<jiero> xhhu
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<imtxc> jiero: 我忙得跟孙子一样
<jiero> imtxc: 你就是孙子啊。
<jiero> Destine:  回家了。再次谢谢接待。
<freeflying> piggybox_: 一个价位的啊
<piggybox_> freeflying: volvo v60?
<freeflying> piggybox_: 然
<piggybox_> freeflying: 那当然买v60啦
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请教个文件恢复的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460046 服务器(rhcl 4u6)突然当掉了，原因未知 无法启动，报错 ext3: No journal on filesystem on dm-0 启动盘rescue进去 用tune2fs -j重建journal后仍然无法启动 继续rescue mount后发现LogVol100(根目录所在逻辑卷)中只剩lost+fo
<^k^>  ─> und目录 根据大小来看系统所有目录都被扔到了这个目录中 急求恢复数据的方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xusamuel — 2014-05-26 13:22
<freeflying> piggybox_: 没outback空间大
<onlylove> jiero: 腐败了多少钱
<freeflying> jiero: 好高大上啊，居然还腐败了
<cherrot> jiero: 睡饱了么
<piggybox_> freeflying: outback基本就是个suv，v60是个屁股大点的轿车
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2菜单变成纯文字，怎么改回图形的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460047 家里台式机升级后grub2菜单变成纯文字，非图形方式。选择后黑屏，快启动完成才变为图形。 统计信息: 发表于 由 e21 — 2014-05-26 13:37
<onlylove> nyfair没来么
<jiero> onlylove freeflying 哦。430 火车票 + 60 捐赠 + 30 市内交通费 + 20 通讯费
<jiero> onlylove freeflying cherrot 北京旅途我自己掏钱少， ~￥550 左右。
<happyaron> jiero: 告诉leeeee一下就说你不在我这儿住了。。。
<jiero> leeeee 我不在 happyaron 那里住，他去住宾馆了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿好。
<happyaron> jiero: 你等她在再说好不好……
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见猴叔儿
<jiero> happyaron:  时差几何？
<happyaron> jiero: GMT+2
<cherrot> happyaron:  抓个洋妞回来
<onlylove> jiero: 你告诉毛，l5e现在不在
<onlylove> happyaron:  抓个洋妞回来
<happyaron> cherrot onlylove ...
<happyaron> cherrot onlylove 入境检查的那德国妹纸长得不错
<cherrot> happyaron: 公务员不好搞，难度大 你选个难度系数低点的
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 壕
<cherrot> freeflying: 壕
<cherrot> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: outback是咩？
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕欧洲好玩嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有8分钟就开始开会了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<happyaron> 啧啧毛儿
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • X86版的安卓，你想尝尝看吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460048 原来华硕和谷歌一直有JQ？ Android-x86是将谷歌安卓移动操作系统移植到采用因特尔及AMD的x86处理器的设备上运行的非正式的尝试性项目，该系统并非基于RISC的ARM芯片。该计划始于对安卓源代码的一系列补
<^k^>  ─> 丁，以让安卓能运行在各种各样的上网本和超便携移动个人电脑上，尤其是华硕的Eee PC。 http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distri ... android …
<Destine> jiero, 感谢你的辛勤工作。：）
<onlylove> Destine: 到北京腐败算辛勤工作？jiero给你多少红包！
<onlylove> imtxc: rdesktop怎么切换工作区
<bcao> onlylove, 你是双屏幕么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我有个redsktop的全屏，然后想c+a+->换到右边的工作区
<onlylove> bcao: 不是
<onlylove> bcao: 我要双屏，你先给我个支持双屏的显卡
<onlylove> bcao: 哦，不，在主板上多焊一个VGA是真的
<bcao> onlylove, 双显卡就可以
<onlylove> bcao: 双显卡也没啊
<bcao> 哦，单显卡双口也行
<imtxc> onlylove: 忘了
<NoIE> onlylove: 您现在用的是什么显卡？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不对，我rdesktop 里面是win
<NoIE> 我用 GT 210 都可以组建双屏。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也是win啊
<bcao> onlylove, 先ctrl-alt-enter 退出全凭
<bcao> 然后在切换
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说的是，我把rdesktop全屏了，或者是活动窗口，我还能切工作区不
<onlylove> bcao: 哦，退出去也不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 和 kvm同时使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460049 之前一直使用的virtualbox , 今天想尝试下kvm，折腾了一会终于搞定了kvm,并安装了win7, 发现kvm安装的win7确实比virtualbox流畅很多。 但是：我现在我的virtualbox上的虚拟机启动不起来了，提交 can't operate in VMX roo
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧……
<bcao> 别说，还真是
<bcao> 鼠标得点下。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时用 rdesktop 的时候老把我的 win 键捕获进去很不爽
<onlylove> 隐约记得水果的激情可以的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的 wm 里面最主要的快捷键就是 win 了
<onlylove> 水果系统
<onlylove> NoIE: e5300的集成卡
<NoIE> onlylove: 是台式机吗？
<onlylove> NoIE: 是
<NoIE> onlylove: 买一块独立显卡吧，可能还有其他的方法，不过我不知道。
 * onlylove 苦逼的看vCenter Infrastructure 手册
<onlylove> NoIE: 靠，公司的电脑，凭啥要我给它买显卡
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛要玩cuda?
<bcao> onlylove, 真高大上
<onlylove> nyfair: 刚想你了，我这边有个日语版的win2012，输入法还是msime啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 真高大上
<onlylove> nyfair: 不玩，搞测试的，还是UI测试
<nyfair> onlylove: win8.1有更新
<onlylove> nyfair: 高大上你妹啊，里面的字基本没认识的
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，那没办法了……这边是2012的9200
<onlylove> nyfair: 设置个远程桌面都头大
<nyfair> onlylove: 貌似网上有提取的版本
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，我对那个没啥兴趣，就是随便问问
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为做G11N的测试，正好有个JA的机器而已
<cherrot> jiero: 你在给我打电话？
<jiero> cherrot: 刚才好像安错了。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 装度娘吧，我win8.1已经都用度娘了，日文+拼音+五笔单字
<freeflying> gfrog: subaru的
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕游欧洲
<onlylove> nyfair: 我懒
<gfrog> freeflying: subaru就算了吧，这玩意看起来像十万的，开起来像二十万的，修起来像八十万的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 记得今天看见文思二楼是啥，也是做无线的，标准是个汪星人
<onlylove> happyaron: 标志
<bcao> 现在二楼都有文思了阿
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<bcao> 二楼不是赶集网么
 * gfrog 准备签证材料真nm痛苦
<bcao> gfrog, 又要去哪里壕
<nyfair> onlylove: 上回不还nayuki ayu mai之类随便乱掰嚒
<gfrog> bcao: 不列颠
<onlylove> nyfair: 靠，那是罗马文！
<bcao> gfrog, 哦，应该不难把
<gfrog> bcao: 你那些散碎胖子都出给我吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且是人名
<bcao> gfrog, 求兑换
<nyfair> bcao: 腐国！
<bcao> gfrog, 旅游还是出差？
<onlylove> nyfair: windows里面那些，我都不知道是假名拼的英文，还是啥
<gfrog> bcao: 旅游
<gfrog> bcao: 1:9 收购 lol
<onlylove> nyfair: 最后琢磨了半天，李某特
<onlylove> nyfair: remote
<bcao> gfrog, 哦。没办过旅游签，应该也不难把
<nyfair> それでいい
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<happyaron> ...
<bcao> 就是有点贵，NNNND
<happyaron> 别都黑我啊。
<nyfair> 名雪　あゆ　舞
<onlylove> happyaron: 黑你有意思？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就别黑了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 绝对不黑你
<happyaron> lol
<bcao> happyaron, 黑你又钱赚？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你本来就是壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以没黑你
 * nyfair 拜happyaron壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕谁黑你了
<happyaron> 你们都坏掉了。
<cherrot> happyaron: 壕谁黑你了
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕谁黑你了
<bcao> gfrog, 好黑，不换
<gfrog> bcao: 那1:8
<bcao> gfrog, 1:80,成交
<gfrog> bcao: 等我烧给你
<bcao> 换的记得花完，在换成人民币汇率损失挺严重的
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm怎么做快照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460051 kvm怎么做快照，现在只有clone这个选项，但clone太大了， 像virtualbox的备份，好像就是快照，非常方便，几秒种完成。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gangbo — 2014-05-26 14:21
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.amazon.com/Levis-Mens-Original-Black-35X32/dp/B00412AWQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392178832&sr=8-1&keywords=levis+501
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Levi's Men's 501 Original Fit Jean at Amazon Men’s Clothing store
<imtxc> yunfan: 错了 http://item.jd.com/1066796.html  是这个钩子生效了
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【LG24MP55VQ】LG 24MP55VQ 23.8英寸LED背光 IPS健康不闪屏 超薄液晶显示器（带HDMI接口） 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:959.00
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，去欧洲哪个离线地图好用啊？
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕要去欧洲了？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我就问问嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 目前没看见哪个特别好用的，没了网络都白费。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不想蓉蓉壕您都在欧洲了撒
<gfrog> happyaron: 在家打印到纸上， lol
<happyaron> ...
<bcao> gfrog, google 地图是你不二的选择
<gfrog> bcao: 来个3G上网卡
<bcao> gfrog, 你这么有钱
<bcao> gfrog, google 离线地图听给力的
<bcao> gfrog, Imader 去你们公司了？
<gfrog> bcao: 那是谁？
<bcao> Madper Xie
<bcao> 拼错了
<gfrog> bcao: 不认识
<bcao> gfrog, 装
<gfrog> bcao: 装毛
<nyfair> g婊地图在国外挺好的
<onlylove> imtxc: alvin那个拼音输入法的地址是啥来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 不急到
<yunfan> imtxc: 京东不送货到我这里
<imtxc> yunfan: 不可能
<imtxc> yunfan: 我家都送
<bcao> yunfan, 就是，我家都送
<imtxc> yunfan: 你妹
<imtxc> yunfan: 安徽省黄山市姨县 23：00 前下单，预计明日到达
<yunfan> imtxc: 是真的 我去年买家电问过的
<imtxc> yunfan: 自己看
<yunfan> imtxc: 说说而已 等你真下单了 他又告诉你这个区域不送货
<imtxc> yunfan: 居然有次日达！
<imtxc> 好，我给你下一个
<yunfan> 我上次就是 京东和那个啥都不支持 所以才去天猫买
<yunfan> imtxc: 何况这个不能转动
<imtxc> yunfan: 毛，我都提交订单了
<yunfan> imtxc: 其实现在我的brix就用着我的电视机做屏幕  43寸 hoho
<imtxc> yunfan: 县城内明天到
<yunfan> imtxc: 那随便你 到时候我告诉他们你的联系方式
<imtxc> yunfan: 我又取消了
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是证明你骗我
<yunfan> imtxc: 我怎么骗你了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说送不到
<yunfan> 你自己摸摸 贞操不是还在么
<imtxc> yunfan: 你无理取闹
<yunfan> imtxc: 是大家电 你试试电冰箱可能送
<imtxc> yunfan: 你无情无耻无理取闹
<yunfan> imtxc: 你爱怎么说就怎么说 反正你的贞操我又没拿走
<imtxc> ^
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 给钩子加个过滤参数 可以旋转
<rainflying> 贵圈。。。
<yunfan> hdmi+vga+旋转
<yunfan> 如果性价比特别高 也可以不管vga
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 还要 800- ？
<yunfan> 我父母那还有个机器要hdmi
<yunfan> 1k-
<yunfan> 说起来 我叫你800- 你给我看这个950 你这个人肉过滤器啊 误差太大
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> 肯定是用浮点数的
<yunfan> 而且是8位机的浮点
<freeflying> gfrog: HERE
<nyfair> 度娘的日文app icon好糟糕
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adamrocker.android.input.simeji&hl=zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ t: Simeji（Japanese Keyboard） - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<freeflying> gfrog: TOMTOM/GARMIN
<gfrog> freeflying: HERE? Nokia的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实都差不多，因为vendor就那么几家
<gfrog> freeflying: tomtom和garmin好像收费……
<freeflying> gfrog: 你租3g得话就google
<jiero> freeflying:  看到你，我真没敢认，年轻了啊
<freeflying> jiero: 你啥时候看到我乐啊
<jiero> freeflying:  你带着你儿子背着suse走了不是？
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我就是和你儿子握手的人
<freeflying> gfrog: ford escape租78天 LAX取车，SFO还，2000不到
<freeflying> jiero: 哦，没在意啊，不好意思
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈
<freeflying> jiero: 话说你之前见过我？
<adam8157> jiero: yoooo
<jiero> freeflying: 我也不知道和你说什么了。
<jiero> freeflying:  照片呢。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋，端午去威海耍吧
<piggybox_> freeflying: 从LA开到SFO?要6个多小时呢
<jiero> freeflying: 赶海么
<adam8157> freeflying: 没钱
<jiero> adam8157: ff叔包你
<adam8157> jiero: 赶上火车了?
<bcao> adam8157, 哥问你哥事。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总求解救
<adam8157> bcao: en?
<jiero> adam8157:  恩。提前 30分钟。
<freeflying> piggybox_: 走1号公路还不止
<bcao> adam8157, pm
<adam8157> bcao: 现在是pm啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥解救？
<jiero> cherrot:  4号线太快了。。。13号线超级慢么。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 带我去欧美玩儿
<freeflying> adam8157: 你去申请签证啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 求解救啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们现在爽得了
<cherrot> jiero: 对 13号线最高75km/h
<piggybox_> freeflying: 1号那就慢了，不过可以看风景。。。
<freeflying> piggybox_: 是啊，打算带孩子1号公路开两天
<adam8157> 不开心啊
<RainFlyi_> 有什么不开心的说出来让大家开心开心。
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 牛牛, 问一下, 为什么ubuntu的包在debian下fdr clean, control文件总是不对啊, 放ubuntu下就好了, 哪里不兼容?
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 贵网易那么有钱, 不开心
<happyaron> RainFlyi_: 网易的啊，拜一下
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 同不开心。
<RainFlyi_> happyaron: 我不是。。
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 不是? 咋不是?
<adam8157> happyaron: wzssyqa 牛牛, 问一下, 为什么ubuntu的包在debian下fdr clean, control文件总是不对啊, 放ubuntu下就好了, 哪里不兼容?
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 我不是在普陀区苏州河边上的一块工地干活的嘛
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 沈牛牛别闹
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 大神过来玩啊，我在普陀区宜昌路 571 号 C7-14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10升级到14.04，修改了lightdm.conf文件后，只有客人会话可以登陆,求大神帮助解决！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460053 ubuntu13.10升级到14.04，修改了lightdm.conf文件后，只有客人会话可以登陆,原来的用户和终端sudo root都无法登陆，求大神帮助解决！！！(对
<^k^>  ─> linux命令不熟悉) 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux8000 — 2014-05-26 15:11
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 你自己写 Netease.com Inc. 的...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易 (@ 163.com *FROM* Netease.com)
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 哦 跑了
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 哪里写的？
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: NetCircle...
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 是不是发现你有个默默的仰慕者很开心?
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 就是嘛。我说虽然都是 Net 家的，但是我真不是 NetEase 的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 之前是
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<RainFlyi_> adam8157: 之前是杭州朗和！
<imtxc> adam8157: 不对啊，你的 11号字体为什么在 x230 上面能显示50多行
<adam8157> RainFlyi_: 你自己linkedin写网易的
<adam8157> imtxc: 外接21.5"
<imtxc> adam8157: ..........
<imtxc> 怪不得
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<adam8157> happyaron: wzssyqa 二牛不理我啊
<RainFlyi_> @adam8157: 写着好看一点嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的 x230 上只有10号字才能让 xterm 和 tmux 之间的那个黑边最小
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<imtxc> 要是 awesome 的那一条能调整窄一点就好了
<adam8157> imtxc: awesome的字体小点就窄了
<imtxc> adam8157: 还真是
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: @adam8157: 说明 x230 分辨率太糟糕？
<imtxc> RainFlyi_: 也不是，现在好多 1366 768
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 13 寸 1920x1080 路过，爽爆了。
<imtxc> RainFlyi_: 啥本
<imtxc> 这么拽的分辨率 rbp么
<imtxc> mbp么
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 12.04 steam 报错 知道缺什么文件但是 不知道该装什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460054 缺少的文件是ldd ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so linux-gate.so.1 => (0xf770e000) libavcodec.so.55 => not found libavformat.so.55 => not found liboverride.so => not found libtier0_s.so => not found libvideo.so =
<piggybox_> 13的rmbp是2560x1600...
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: Asus Zenbook UX31A Touch.   Core i7-3517U, DDR3 1600  8G,   ADATA SSD 256G,   1920x1080 IPS 触摸屏。   6900 大洋。
<imtxc> piggybox_: RainFlyi_ 屌
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 官方送了一个皮套，一根 microUSB 数据线，一根 mini VGA 转 VGA 的线，丫就是不送 micro HDMI 转 VGA/HDMI 的线。
<imtxc> RainFlyi_: 祖国估计没这个价
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 哦，好像还有一个 USB 转 RJ45 的玩意， Mac 下可用。
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 据说租国家大概是 14K 左右？
 * adam8157 抵制触摸屏笔记本
<imtxc> RainFlyi_: 你在哪里
 * imtxc 打到帝国主义
<RainFlyi_> adam8157: 之前也表示抵制，不过现在用着触摸屏勉强还能归到亮点里。
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 魔都！
<imtxc> RainFlyi_: 哦，我是问那个价格的本是在哪里买的
<RainFlyi_> imtxc: 泥轰啊。 哦对了，键盘是日式的，不过我一直用美式键盘映射，所以有一部分键压根就没用上。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 12.04 steam 报错 知道缺什么文件但是 不知道该装什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460055 缺少的文件是ldd ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so linux-gate.so.1 => (0xf770e000) libavcodec.so.55 => not found libavformat.so.55 => not found liboverride.so => not found libtier0_s.so => not found libvideo.so =
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 你叫我？
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 对
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 牛牛, 问一下, 为什么ubuntu的包在debian下fdr clean, control文件总是不对啊, 放ubuntu下就好了, 哪里不兼容?
<wzssyqa> adam8157: May I help you?
<adam8157> wzssyqa: debian.master/control没有被复制到debian/control
<wzssyqa> adam8157: linux这个包？
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 那是你C的一堆脏活啊
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 对, 我进去 fdr clean, debian下总得手动cp下control文件
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 必然要在Ubuntu下啊
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 哪里, 明明是debian/rules的问题
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 搞个chroot或者lxc搞吧
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 我有build server, 问题是, 为毛啊?
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 可能是你们给 kernel-knegde这个包打了补丁吧
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 包名字可能拼错了
<adam8157> wzssyqa: kernel-wedge?
<wzssyqa> jiero 到家了？
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 很可能就是哪个
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 唉
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 还是老实用ubuntu吧
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 现在Debian的内核Ubuntu的内核根本不是一种玩法
<wzssyqa> jiero: 到家了？
<adam8157> wzssyqa: sigh
 * slucx http://item.jd.com/943806.html
<slucx> 薄膜键盘
<jiero> wzssyqa: 到了呢。工作中。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈当妈妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，thinkpad_acpi是不是有BUG？
<adam8157> slucx: 有的是bug
<slucx> adam8157: 没人修？
<adam8157> slucx: 啥bug
<slucx> adam8157: 麦克静音一直亮
<adam8157> slucx: 我这儿没事儿...
<adam8157> slucx: sudo alsactl init
<slucx> adam8157: 你用的是官方内核？
<adam8157> slucx: sure
<slucx> adam8157: 你的方法真好，灭了，但是亮不起来了
<imtxc> jiero: 你这就回去了啊
<adam8157> slucx: 不错哦
<adam8157> slucx: 你是debian还是ubuntu
<slucx> 大便
<adam8157> slucx: 内核版本?
<slucx> 3.14.4-1
<slucx> adam8157: 还有背光Unsupported brightness interface, please contact ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<adam8157> slucx: 这不都写了么
<slucx> adam8157: 不过背光我自己添加了一个event就可以了
<slucx> adam8157: 木有contact过这些搞技术的
<slucx> adam8157:  用sid需不需要准备啥急救措施？多安几个内核？
<adam8157> slucx: 我优盘里有个debian installer rescue
<adam8157> linux   /boot/debian/vmlinuz priority=low recommends=false rescue/enable=true
<slucx> syslinux+vmlinuz+ramdisk做的吗？
<adam8157> grub2+vmlinuz+initrd
<slucx> adam8157: 毕竟这个系统很重要，工作啥的都要用呢，万一挂了不好交代
<slucx> vmlinuz initrd用的都是官方的？我上次做了一个用的hd-media里的，好像不能用
<adam8157> slucx: 你在用debian, 没保障的. 要保障去用RHEL...
<slucx> 我说的是我给公司不好交代
<slucx> 哈哈
<caleb-> ..
 * caleb- typo
<adam8157> ..
<slucx> adam8157: 你用的hd-media里的内核和ramdisk还是哪里的？
<adam8157> slucx: hd-media
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你想干嘛？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 没见到你就回去了，去最遗憾的事
<zenNamaste> jiero: :-)
 * adam8157 谁给我推荐个游泳包
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我周末不出来的~ 他们活动都叫不到我
<slucx> adam8157: http://d-i.debian.org/daily-images/amd64/daily/hd-media/ 这个里的？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /daily-images/amd64/daily/hd-media
<adam8157> slucx: 我不用daily build
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。自助餐都不来吃。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你太懒了
<slucx> initrd.gz vmlinuz 这两个？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 嘿嘿
<adam8157> slucx: ...
<slucx> adam8157: 你用的哪个？我上次弄的内核起不来
<happyaron> adam8157: fdr clean 是什么？
<slucx> weekly?
<adam8157> happyaron: 搞搞debian/ 和debian.master/的工作
<happyaron> adam8157: 没用过 fdr clean 这个命令
<adam8157> happyaron: fakeroot debian/rules clean
<happyaron> o，这意思
 * adam8157 哥的linux-exynos5 - 3.13.0-4.4编译的慢死了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 某人lastday还没到就改了...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lastday是啥? 能吃吗?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你编译 exynos的干嘛?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 随便找个arm的熟悉熟悉
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 为给你辅助做准备
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你都一天收入二十w了, 还需要学新东西?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不学怎么辅助你
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别, 你先帮我把几个unity的bug修了?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: arm什么的, 不着急
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那种的我不修
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 都一样的呀 , 你来 我实在是搞不定
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 管不着的...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没beaker, 不幸福.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 而且实在不会
<zenNamaste> 我也不会呀...
<freeflying> adam8157: LTS出来没
<zenNamaste> lts是啥?
<adam8157> freeflying: 好久了都
<zenNamaste> 14.04不就是lts?
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:lts Oct 23, 2013 |...| A new |LTS| version is released every 2 years. In previous releases, a |Long Term| |Support| (|LTS|) version had 3 years support on Ubuntu ...
<freeflying> adam8157 kernel
<adam8157> freeflying: 没
<adam8157> freeflying: 最新的lts还是3.12
<freeflying> adam8157: 说greg在linux conf jp上宣布了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 难道不是3.14的普通周期完了就变lts?
<freeflying> adam8157: 按理说只能是3.14了
<adam8157> freeflying: 其实3.13也是, 不过是ubuntu维护 而不是greg维护
<slucx> adam8157: debian的安装是不是起来内核和ramdisk，然后把iso手动挂载到内存，然后运行安装程序就可以安装了？
<adam8157> slucx: 不是
<slucx> adam8157: 我现在都是直接cp的，想知道细节
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司以为没人会用3.13吧
<slucx> adam8157: 起来内核和ramdisk后咋用U盘上的iso装？
<adam8157> freeflying: 14.04啊
<slucx> 这样就只用做一次启动盘了，然后其他地方都可以用这个U盘安装了
<freeflying> adam8157: 那还是贵司的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 别人想用也可以啊, 发stable@的patch, 我们也会收啊
<happyaron> adam8157: C社的kernel现在到底肿么样啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 跟猫猫比
<adam8157> happyaron: 比debian好10倍, 比帽帽差10倍
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 好在什么，差在什么
<adam8157> happyaron: 带我去UE, 就能只差9.9999999倍了
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 那还是差10呗吧
<happyaron> adam8157: debian kernel 我觉得也听好了，不在乎这点。
<freeflying> adam8157: suse比我们好几倍呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 我也在用, 不过就是纯种stable而已, 没多修和backport
<adam8157> freeflying: suse的kernel说实话就是渣渣
<adam8157> freeflying: 倾注的工作量不比我们多
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<freeflying> happyaron: 马耳他的妹纸咋样啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 带一打儿回来
<happyaron> freeflying adam8157 还是德国妹纸好
<freeflying> happyaron: 去丹麦转租版吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥意思
<freeflying> happyaron: 看妹纸啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没时间……
<happyaron> freeflying: 这次在岛国上，还带着一第一次出国的搭档，没法瞎跑。
<slucx> adam8157: 求解，内核，ramdisk和iso在安装debian过程中是咋起作用的？
<freeflying> happyaron: 谁啊
<happyaron> freeflying: fanjun kong
<adam8157> slucx: 懒得打那么多字
<adam8157> happyaron: 带一打儿回来
<adam8157> happyaron: 各玩儿各的啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 在岛国了？
<nyfair> https://packages.debian.org/sid/mplayer
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian -- Details of package mplayer in sid
<nyfair> mplayer2都死了1年了，大便还在用mplayer2代替mplayer
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司为什么不去纠正上游的错误？
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是吧
 * slucx lol
<adam8157> nyfair: 我装的mplayer而不是mplayer2啊
<qiao> zenNamaste: ping
<zenNamaste> qiao: yes?
<adam8157> nyfair: 源里有mplayer    ...2       ...2-dbg   ...thumbs这4个包, 不知道网站上什么情况
<October21> MPlayer svn r34540 (Debian), built with gcc-4.7 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<adam8157> 奇怪
<October21> debian 7 stable
<adam8157> MPlayer svn r34540 (Debian), built with gcc-4.7 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<adam8157> debian unstable
<adam8157> nyfair: nnnd 我是升级上来的, 果然现在没了
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛 mplayer2死了改用啥
<October21> mplayer - movie player for Unix-like systems
<October21> mplayer2 - next generation movie player for Unix-like systems
<Krishnamurti> hi
<^k^> Krishnamurti:点点点.  16:47
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  16:48
<nyfair> adam8157: mplayer1.1更老啊，mplayer-svn或者mpv?
<adam8157> nyfair: 我去report bug
<nyfair> adam8157: mplayer2的那家伙就是贵社员工，你别引火上身
<nyfair> adam8157: 要report也该开马甲
<adam8157> nyfair: 不会 不怕
<adam8157> nyfair: 先跟我说下为什么mplayer那么不活跃 以及mplayer2当时为什么出现?
<nyfair> adam8157: 其实我真的推荐国产的那个qtav
<nyfair> adam8157: 当初我记得是因为vdpau的支持
<slucx> adam8157: debian的ramdisk能不能解压？
<nyfair> adam8157: mplayer每天都更新的还不活跃？mplayer2才叫不活跃
<adam8157> nyfair: mplayer好久没release了...
<nyfair> adam8157: 1.0到1.1我印象中过了5年
<zenNamaste> adam8157: happyaron: 一个刚安装完, 没有网的系统, 我怎么看某个包的版本是多少?
<nyfair> adam8157: 1.1到现在又不知道多少年了，反正我自己已经不用mplayer系列了
<wzssyqa> adam8157: debian都把mplayer干掉了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: apt-cache policy package_name
<zenNamaste> adam8157: thx
<October21> zenNamaste: dpkg -s
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他还真去成了
<zenNamaste> October21: thx
<October21> zenNamaste: 怎么用上deb系了？
<zenNamaste> October21: 临时客串一把
<October21> zenNamaste: 欢迎欢迎！
<zenNamaste> :-)
<wzssyqa> 骑着自行车出去转了一圈，热死我了
<October21> wzssyqa: 运动还要呼吸
<October21> PM2.5
<wzssyqa> October21: 今天pm2.5应该还成
<wzssyqa> October21: 吃不饱
<October21> w
<October21> wzssyqa: 祝你早日进化哈
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还是给妹子看门？
<freeflying> adam8157: nyfair 你们这年头还在笔记本上看视频？
<huntxu> adam8157: zenNamaste 用import截屏不
 * zenNamaste <- 仍然在很落后的在笔记本上看视频
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 当然
<nyfair> freeflying: 从来不在笔记本上看
<zenNamaste> huntxu: import a.jpg 然后划拉一下
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 鼠标光标能截么
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不能
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 边去
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 更正，见不得人的也许会在笔记本上看
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 哦, 我见不得人的, 都用手机看了
<huntxu> nyfair: 见不得人的不是更应该大屏幕吗
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 参见^
<imtxc> test
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ...
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:04
<imtxc> freeflying: 不在笔记本上看视频怎么看
<jiero> wzssyqa:  什么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不看门啊。
<freeflying> imtxc: 随便一个安卓的平板体验就甩你平板几条街
<jiero> wzssyqa: 她们都走了。
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有平板啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 修些简单的图，推荐个软件
<adam8157> huntxu: scrot
 * imtxc 没有智能机、没有pad
<jiero> huntxu:  gimp
<zenNamaste> huntxu: gimp
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不想用graphivz不想用·
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷, 没大屏
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不想用graphivz不想用gimp不想用inkscape
<huntxu> jiero: ^
<huntxu> adam8157: 不想装
<jiero> huntxu:  换个脑袋用gimp
<huntxu> jiero: ...
<huntxu> jiero: zenNamaste 三年前和我抬杠
<huntxu> jiero: 他今天NTR都还没成功
<October21> huntxu: 自己造个轮子呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，visa application form填错了，交了钱才发现，肿么办……
<jiero> huntxu:  我用了个 叫 paint.net 的东西，然后，我就不想再修改图片了。我知道了真正的垃圾是什么。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paint | Paint.net film & Theatrical Specialty Coatings Site Coming Soon! (@ paint.net)
<happyaron> adam8157: 没时间啊，队友嘛都不懂呢
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 啥三年前? 啥抬杠?
<freeflying> gfrog: 小错一般没问题
<jiero> 然后我义无反顾的回归 gimp
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 就因为抬杠了一次，导致至今都没成功NTR
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 邪恶光环
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你看 jiero 刚刚抬杠了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还没去呢
<imtxc> huntxu: momo
<October21> jiero: 开发目的不同
 * jiero pat pat huntxu
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 昨天我跟德国海关那妹子聊了将近半个小时，才进来
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，就是计划花销写错了，这不算大事儿吧？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他得签证今天才下来，明天走。
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是大事
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你怎么跑德国去了？不是法国么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 法国签证，德国入境
<adam8157> nyfair: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=749310
<freeflying> gfrog: 我都怀疑他们看不看
<^k^> ⇪ t: #749310 - mplayer(-svn) should be packaged for sid - Debian Bug report logs
<imtxc> happyaron: 高大上啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要不然哪有机会和海关那妹纸搭讪
<huntxu> happyaron: 你也法国了啊
<adam8157> 发现个语法错误, sigh
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying lol
<huntxu> happyaron: 德国妹子算了，我身高不够
<jiero> happyaron: 已经会搭讪了啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃们到底搞的法签？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 法国也有法国妹子撒
 * gfrog 今年中法建交50年，据说法签2天就能下来
<happyaron> huntxu: lol 我身高还凑合
<happyaron> gfrog: 对的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 法国自然有法国妹子，问题我没去法国啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 非常非常快
<jiero> happyaron:  说明德国人还不够高？
<freeflying> happyaron: 法签的邀请信要原件不
<happyaron> freeflying: 要
<gfrog> happyaron: 牛
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪里错了
<adam8157> happyaron: 牛牛
<jiero> happyaron: 怎么可能，我就没记得比我矮的teen
<freeflying> happyaron: 那你工作证明咋整的
<adam8157> huntxu: 里头写错了个地儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 一般还是要准备3-5天给签证
<jiero> happyaron: 难道是 25岁的妹子
<happyaron> freeflying: 北京这边出一份，英国一份
<happyaron> jiero: 妹的……
<imtxc> happyaron: 这是翻出去不回来了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 月底回来……
<jiero> oc
<freeflying> happyaron: 必须得？
<imtxc> happyaron: 赞
<jiero> October21:  paint.net 当真，要什么没什么。不用。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 自由职业者呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 必须的
<happyaron> freeflying: 布吉岛
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 布吉岛啥意思
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道
<freeflying> happyaron: 操蛋啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 人生赢家
<happyaron> freeflying: 你又不是freelancer
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总自由职业者了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 赢毛线啊
 * imtxc NND，张家口都没去过
<onlylove> imtxc: 马上去，端午节
<freeflying> happyaron: 一直是啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 我也没去过
<happyaron> freeflying: yoyoyo
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事对于你这种壕，不是简单到家
 * gfrog 妈蛋，国航网站挂了
 * onlylove 重启机器
<imtxc> onlylove: …… 不要臊我
<freeflying> NND, 不行我去搞别的旅游签证算了
<wzssyqa> imtxc: happyaron 我一哥们的工地招人，张嘉OK的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 让 imtxc 去
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 球去
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 工地招人我可以啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你去把包工头都忽悠瘸了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我全搬砖
<happyaron> freeflying: 法国旅游签貌似更快
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 主要做什么，搬砖还是砌墙，我都熟悉
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 测量
<freeflying> happyaron: 算了，我还是搞旅游签证吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 申请的地址给一个
<happyaron> freeflying: 后来找的代理
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 那不对口啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 这年代哪有那么多东西是对口的。
<imtxc> happyaron: 当程序员不对口可以，去工地肯定不行啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个必须可以
<happyaron> imtxc: 都是搬砖，你怕啥
<happyaron> imtxc: 再说了，有 wzssyqa 罩着呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 给代理的电话吧
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 你介绍去的能不能混的正式工
<imtxc> 临时的压力太大
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 高科技，新能源
<happyaron> freeflying: pm
<imtxc> freeflying: 一起去吧，你忽悠老板，然后让我当正式工
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<happyaron> leeeee: jiero 不在我这儿
<happyaron> leeeee: 就在我那儿住了一宿
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 也不在我这
<leeeee> == 我又没找他。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 昨天你不是问我么
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 好像和 cherrot 搞了两天基
<cherrot> wzssyqa: leeeee 和我有什么基可搞  leeeee 是妹纸啊
<leeeee> happyaron：哦。。
<happyaron> cherrot: jiero 和你搞基
<leeeee> --
<cherrot> happyaron: 咦嘻嘻嘻  做了两天羞羞的事情 咩哈哈哈
<happyaron> cherrot: 和 leeeee 搞基轮不到你呢，lol
 * happyaron ...
<leeeee> ==
<bcao> 珍重口味
<adam8157> cherrot: 什么play?
<leeeee> 果然是。。工作日大家都比较。。
<happyaron> 我现在可happy得很
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> happyaron：就因为跟兔子睡了一晚上？
<adam8157> happyaron: 回味?
<happyaron> leeeee: 半毛钱关系没有
<happyaron> adam8157: 再黑我不帮你弄UE了
<leeeee> adam8157：哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 那我妥妥的乖
<happyaron> adam8157: 乖
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> adam8157: 一会儿找kernel team的美女去介绍你
<cherrot> adam8157: 好多姿势
<adam8157> happyaron: 好!
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐怎么能这样
<happyaron> adam8157: 怎么介绍
<adam8157> happyaron: 他们manager确实蛮漂亮
<happyaron> adam8157: 他们全组就一个姑娘吧？
<adam8157> happyaron: 是
<cherrot> adam8157: 这么悲催 全组就指望这一个姑娘活着啊
<slucx> adam8157: 做rescue盘的时候除了内核和ramdisk还需要其他吗？
<adam8157> cherrot: 我们组还没女的呢
<adam8157> slucx: 可要可不要
<cherrot> adam8157: 我们组俩  不过经常有美女编辑美女运营美女产品来找
<slucx> adam8157: 不用来安装
<happyaron> cherrot: 更可怕的是全组唯一的姑娘是engineering manager
<leeeee> 你们都什么工作环境啊。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 为嘛你需要一个rescure优盘，windows都不用
<happyaron> leeeee: 什么什么工作环境？
<leeeee> 怪不得都这么重口。。
<bcao> adam8157, 你不就是女的
<happyaron> ...
<leeeee> 还有蓉姐也是女的
<leeeee> 还有兔子
<onlylove> leeeee: 我办公室里面大半妹子
<onlylove> 真凶残……
<leeeee> 好多啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 你小心点……
<happyaron> 真凶残……
<happyaron> adam8157: do me a favor
<onlylove> happyaron: 咋舍不得动手了
<leeeee> onlylove：那你很幸福啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 看我上一句
<onlylove> leeeee: 一堆孩子他妈
<onlylove> cherrot: 想起个事情来
<onlylove> cherrot: maplebeats你俩，谁管LOL的运营
<cherrot> onlylove: 谁也不管
<bcao> adam8157, 奇怪，为什么#ubuntu显示的log和ubuntu-cn 是一样的？
<lainme> double kill
<onlylove> happyaron: 一次可以了吧？
<happyaron> 第二次是踢错了……
<leeeee> 你妹！！！
<cherrot> happyaron: is god like !
<happyaron> 按up按错了就拍了回车。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥？
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<leeeee> onlylove：你你你。。去一边凉快去！！！！
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不玩lol，你不懂的
<happyaron> onlylove: 神一样
<cherrot> onlylove: 你懂我~~
<leeeee> happyaron：你全家都是妹！！！蓉蓉女！！！再踢姐不来了还！！！
<happyaron> leeeee: 妹的
<Dead-Soul> ip clock
<onlylove> happyaron: lol里面的原话是，aron已经杀成神了，来人阻止他吧
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<Dead-Soul> 求教各位
<gshmu> 关于imagebin 火狐无法访问：https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=http://imagebin.org/
<Dead-Soul> 按照wiki百科配置lamp
<happyaron> adam8157: 你咋还激动了。
<onlylove> gshmu: 点右下角的小字
<Dead-Soul> 结果apache服务器不能解析php文件，这个怎么搞
<happyaron> leeeee: 不要这么恶毒嘛
<happyaron> Dead-Soul: 装apache2-mpm-prefork
<gshmu> onlylove: 我更想知道为什么？？？
<leeeee> 是谁毒啊。。姐次次被你们玩都没说啥 谁让你名字就像女的啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 有人手贱举报呗
<happyaron> leeeee: 神马？！
<gshmu> 信不信火狐都无所谓了，为什么举报。。 非法图片 还是
<onlylove> leeeee: 乖~回家
<nyfair> 举报？
<happyaron> leeeee: 名字肿么了？
<leeeee> 男的会叫蓉蓉？
<happyaron> 妹的……
<nyfair> jbpan.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 菊爆中心 (@ jbpan.com)
<happyaron> 我没叫这名字啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 您真的是女的么？
<onlylove> nyfair: imgbin被g婊拉黑了
<nyfair> onlylove: imgbin是干嘛的？
<onlylove> leeeee: 这种事情，很稀奇的
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，很稀奇吗？
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> onlylove: 求不黑啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看topic，那个分享图片
<nyfair> onlylove: 求新闻出处
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道你大名，但是很多妹子起了个汉子名，或者汉子有个妹子名字
<leeeee> happyaron：你不是黑黑更健康么
<onlylove> happyaron: 据说有个汉子直接上学被分配女生宿舍
<happyaron> 好吧豁出去了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以，这事情不稀奇
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 好有福气
<happyaron> 但我真的是汉纸……性别男，爱好女。
<leeeee> onlylove：太夸张了吧 ，，不过。。我高中的时候，碰到跟我同名不同姓的 ，，直接吓到。，怎么男生会取这名啊。。
<leeeee> happyaron：这叫豁出去？
<onlylove> leeeee: so 没啥好稀奇的
<nyfair> rainbowdash
<happyaron> leeeee: 可以了啊。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • apu+独显的笔记本装AMD官方催化剂的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460064 apu+独显的笔记本装AMD官方催化剂的问题： 1\为啥怎么切换都是核显在工作，独显好像不工作，更不用说交火了 2\对于笔记本独显驱动找不到，是需要单独安装吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> hanlif — 2014-05-26 17:40
<leeeee> onlylove：当然稀奇啊。。能比蓉蓉还夸张 至少直呼蓉蓉。。人家会觉得是“荣荣”
<happyaron> nyfair: 哥您真的是女的么？
<nyfair> amd显卡干嘛不装windows，这年头什么人都有
<leeeee> 但是我那个同学。。一听就知道是女生名字啊。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 爱好：女
<happyaron> nyfair: 性别女爱好女？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，其实都是输入法的错
<happyaron> nyfair: 性别男爱好女？
<bcao> leeeee, 怒了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: aron。要打荣荣绒绒蓉蓉……
<lainme> leeeee: 没什么好稀奇的，和我名字同音的男的也好多
<leeeee> bcao：？
<onlylove> leeeee: 还有罗杰罗姐
<bcao> leeeee, 我说你怒了。。
<happyaron> lainme: 您也真的是女的么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 现在你家兔子……你自己想
<nyfair> 罗洁？
<leeeee> lainme：真的么
<onlylove> 好吧……
<leeeee> 好吧。。。。
<lainme> happyaron: 性别女爱好男
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐~~
<nyfair> happyaron: 和我名字同音的男的,从没遇到过
<onlylove> 谁知道德文键盘怎么输入Q下面那个@
<nyfair> onlylove: 德文键盘日文系统win2012？
<nyfair> onlylove: 真是酷炫
<lainme> leeeee: 只要改一个字，搜出来都是男的
<onlylove> nyfair: 日文的已经做完了，现在改德文了
<onlylove> nyfair: 只是ui的测试，很快
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 下面的awk脚本是如何找出最小值的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460065 Code: awk '{if(!min[$1])min[$1]=20121231235959;min[$1]=min[$1]<$2?min[$1]:$2}END{for(i in min)print i,min[i]}'  src/file.txt> outputs/result.txt 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂的小强 — 2014-05-26 17:44
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在是德语环境
<nyfair> schawarznacht
<happyaron> lainme: 好的
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的
<adam8157> lainme: 洁改成杰
<onlylove> @应该跟q同一个键, 而且是要用alt graf转换不是shift....
<leeeee> lainme：怎么改呢。。我还改一个字就跟当当名字一样了呢。。
 * adam8157 知道的太多了
<nyfair> leeeee: 当当不叫李阿蛋？
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你别闹
<happyaron> leeeee: 你叫什么名，李阿当？
 * bcao 看到两个妹子为了adam的名字打起来了。。
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃那边还没黑天？
<leeeee> 笑死
<happyaron> gfrog: utc +2
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们黑了我这儿还亮着呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 午饭次了么
<leeeee> happyaron：我叫leeeee
<happyaron> adam8157: 还没到呢
<gshmu> 妹子哪呢？？？
<happyaron> leeeee: 李五夷？
<happyaron> gshmu: 看这么久都没看出哪些是妹子，注孤生啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，说反了，你那亮天了没？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gshmu> imagebin.org 来张图
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<gshmu> happyaron: 你凭啥说我看了这么久
<gfrog> happyaron: 比天朝晚6小时，那该吃早饭了
<leeeee> happyaron：都跟你说跟当哥查一字。。难不成当哥叫李五当？
<gshmu> 中文群 不久你几个瞎闹的多
<happyaron> leeeee: 那你叫李小当？
<gshmu> 毛多肉少 表示妹子哪呢？？？
<happyaron> gshmu: 这些信息量已经够你分析出妹子是哪个了
<gshmu> 我懒
<leeeee> adam8157：原来当哥叫 李小当呢。。第一次听说
<adam8157> leeeee: 别闹
<happyaron> leeeee: 我说你
<happyaron> onlylove: 是不是。
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹的既然关心就出来说话，无语毛线。
<leeeee> happyaron：男的叫 小当  不是正常的很么
<happyaron> leeeee: 我说你叫小当
<happyaron> leeeee: 怎么的，小e？
<onlylove> happyaron: 啊，我在和德文键盘布局斗争呢
<happyaron> onlylove: good luck
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚说到哪了？
<leeeee> 不跟你说了 这个问题好无聊
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己翻聊天记录
<happyaron> leeeee: 无聊了才瞎聊
<onlylove> 哦，阿当叫啥啊，我貌似知道，不过为了我的人身安全，就不透露了
<happyaron> 准备吃午饭去了。
<leeeee> happyaron：你不知道当哥叫啥？
<happyaron> leeeee: 必须知道
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> 哈哈嘛
<leeeee> 无聊啊 就哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 被妹子耍了？
 * iMadper 办个小板凳慢慢看 leeeee 调戏 happyaron 
<happyaron> onlylove: 没啊
<iMadper> 哦, 不行了, 要下班了
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 都有人搬小板凳了
<happyaron> nnd...
<happyaron> iMadper: 你下班了， qiao 就上班了
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥?
<qiao> happyaron: ～
<happyaron> iMadper: 你说要下班了，他就上线了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没懂.
<leeeee> iMadper：刺猬呢？
<iMadper> happyaron: 上线 != 上班 少年荣
<iMadper> leeeee: 家呢
<qiao> happyaron: 擦，刚掉线了。。
<leeeee> 罗杰有去拍照吗？
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 还不明白? 你朝九晚六他朝六晚九 一个96 一个69
<qiao> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你也是96呀
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39683
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国志愿者在封闭系统内靠食用蠕虫生活了三个月
<adam8157> iMadper: 我106
<iMadper> adam8157: 我956
<adam8157> iMadper: 花样很多啊
 * iMadper 9306
<leeeee> onlylove：！！！！！
<qiao> adam8157: iMadper 你两才是真爱～
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的106..
<qiao> 没我嘛事～
<onlylove> leeeee: 你那么多叹号作甚，早知道私聊给他的
<iMadper> adam8157: 乱黑
<leeeee> onlylove：下次请私聊！！
<iMadper> leeeee: 从不点开
<onlylove> iMadper: 不需要点开，看title
<nyfair> 126表示很难6就结束啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<leeeee> 对啊。。标题足够。。
<qiao> 都是重口
<leeeee> nyfair和adam8157才是真爱
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39684
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 下肢瘫痪青年将为巴西世界杯开出首球
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39685
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国人讨论食用入侵物种
<onlylove> leeeee: 你的真爱在这频道吗？
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> onlylove 对 leeeee 才是真爱
<onlylove> happyaron: 你！你你你想干啥！
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是？
<leeeee> 围观
<happyaron> leeeee: 女猪脚，不要假装围观
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39686
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 分析揭示MtGox可疑的交易行为
<leeeee> happyaron：你是女猪脚啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 我是男配角
<onlylove> happyaron: 表给她压力，人不同意就不是
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，男配角？你不是一号么
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<leeeee> 你们俩 演戏之前 分配好角色行不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 喜欢就说嘛，扯我身上作甚
<leeeee> 哪有中途换的
<happyaron> onlylove: 哥放开点啊
 * adam8157 的linux-exynos5编译3小时了还没完
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<onlylove> leeeee: 没中途换，aron目前的目标是你
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的目标是德国边检那妹纸
<onlylove> adam8157: 那是啥
 * adam8157 你们这些娃娃
<onlylove> happyaron: 高大上……
<onlylove> happyaron: 有人和你说公务员不好泡来着？
<leeeee> 继续围观
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊，那就放弃了呗。
<nyfair> adam8157: 太弱了
<onlylove> happyaron: 看看旁边那个围观的如何啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 有兴趣没
<adam8157> happyaron: 还是觉得上回飞机上遇到的空姐巨漂亮
<happyaron> onlylove: 挺适合你的。
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<adam8157> nyfair: ppa太慢, qemu的
<happyaron> adam8157: 哪个航的？
<leeeee> adam8157：那你不去追啊。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 国航
<adam8157> leeeee: 当时经济舱
<happyaron> adam8157: 国航妹子确实还不错。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我威海机场整修呢, 最近没机会偶遇
<onlylove> leeeee: adam的意思是，如果是头等舱，就勾搭
<leeeee> 不懂。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 可惜经济舱，妹子肯定看不上他
<happyaron> 。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 头等舱是土豪专用
<leeeee> 本科的一个同学考了哪个航忘了，，但是现在是国安一枝花
<nyfair> 头舱乙
<leeeee> onlylove：还有这种讲究么 不知道
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 要来帝都找工作么。住我这里吧
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ^
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦你看下波音飞机 的模型，机头上的位置是头等舱，很宽敞，然后后面机身是经济舱，就像客车一样的，很挤
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你点点我作甚
<leeeee> wzssyqa：== 你妹纸怎么样了
 * nyfair 出租魔都市中心景观房
<wzssyqa> le
<onlylove> nyfair: 免费吗？
<happyaron> 袜子家租得180m的房子，为了泡妹子要离开了。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我妹子一直很好
<onlylove> happyaron: 租的啊……以为是有
<onlylove> happyaron: 租的话，180的多贵啊
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你要去跟妹纸住啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那当当壕的脸往哪放
<happyaron> leeeee: 他也想啊，可是好像还没搞定。
<nyfair> happyaron: 180m2壕！
<leeeee> wzssyqa：房租免费啊？180.。
<happyaron> nyfair: wzssyqa 是，不是我。。。
<wzssyqa> 140...
<leeeee> happyaron：谁让你捣乱来着。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不还有地下室呢么
<onlylove> happyaron: 当当壕租360平的房子？
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个就不知道了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 当嚎直接在故宫旁边自己盖得
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 故宫旁边中南海啊……
<nyfair> 当壕每天20w上下，用得着这么麻烦？
<happyaron> onlylove: 说出来干嘛
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 刚才下地下室，好凉快
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> 我们寝室也凉快啊。。
<gebjgd> 真是有钱人
<gebjgd> 360m²的房子
<leeeee> happyaron：干嘛！！！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你用德文键盘习惯么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 咋样，带着 leeeee 一起？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你觉得呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 妹子不愿意呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我瞅了眼，玩不转，输入个@用了半小时
<gebjgd> onlylove, altgr + q
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥干嘛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 在US上是c+a+q
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这事情让妹子说出来最终决定是不负责的表现
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我不去帝都工作哦 可以考虑过去玩
<gebjgd> onlylove, us是shift + 2
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 看到了吧，妹子闪了，就是默认了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要知道，我是美式英文键盘，但是系统是德文的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 来了，让onlylove 养着你呗
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后不知道咋搞得，就变德文布局了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么系统是德文的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么叫系统是德文的
<leeeee> wzssyqa：每天都这样么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我养自己都难
<gebjgd> onlylove, 系统没有语言
<onlylove> gebjgd: 德文的locale
<wzssyqa> onlylove: leeeee 又没管你要多好条件
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 房租我都付不起
<happyaron> onlylove: 有 wzssyqa 壕，你怕啥
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 180啊，我现在付20的都紧巴巴的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那是系统语言  键盘可以另外设置
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这个便宜转给你
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以跟 leeeee 说，不帮付房租，不教他怎么追妹子。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，那个是，可是我真不知道，是哪个货给那系统搞的德文键盘布局
<onlylove> happyaron: 她需要追妹子？
<happyaron> onlylove: 卧槽你竟然不知道？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你媳妇正在教我
<leeeee> 混乱了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你是他老公？
 * happyaron giggles
<leeeee> 乱七八糟
<leeeee> 什么啊
 * happyaron 看来注孤生啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 自己看aron的那句话，你需要追妹子了
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么的，你不愿意当 leeeee 的妹子么？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 首选的一定是 onlylove 啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的，下次看见你你小心点！
<happyaron> onlylove: 还不赶快谢谢我？
 * wzssyqa 严重支持 leeeee 选 onlylove 当妹子
<leeeee> 还是没看懂
<onlylove> 今天怎么开始黑我了！
<happyaron> leeeee: 好吧
<onlylove> 难道因为我没按时下班么！
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 因你太退缩了
<leeeee> 最后结局是什么？今天这集。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 等你翻牌子呢
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 和 onlylove 拜堂
<nyfair> 鬼佬今天放假，貌似明天可以胡扯一整天
<nyfair> onlylove: 恭喜恭喜，终于嫁出去了啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 努力挣钱付房租哈
<leeeee> == 我只是围观的群众。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 嫁人了要好好过日子的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 然后接住了绣球？
<leeeee>  onlylove：十分同情你。。
 * onlylove 感觉到这个频道深深的恶意
<onlylove> 胡闹有这样的恶魔
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 和 onlylove 妇唱夫随啊
<nyfair> onlylove花嫁修行中
<leeeee> 我有唱歌吗？！！！
<leeeee> 姐前天刚去唱完歌！！
<wzssyqa> onlylove: leeeee 喊你去唱歌
<onlylove> leeeee: 你消停点，不出声，他们闹腾一会儿就不闹了
 * wzssyqa 觉得还是人家两口子一条心
<leeeee> onlylove：== 敢情是我错啊 我干嘛了？！
<onlylove> leeeee: 姐，我错了，只是给你支招而已
<leeeee> 姐去玩耍了 你们这些！！！
<leeeee> 哼！！！
<bcao> 还能不能一起玩耍。。。
<lose2> 看了鸟哥的linux私房菜不知道有什么用。 很多管理的东西和正则，shell脚步平时使用基本都用不到， 两三个星期后就忘了= =
<wzssyqa> bcao: 人家一起怎么玩耍你还要管啊
<onlylove> 你们，悠着点，别把妹子气走了
<bcao> wzssyqa, 我不是管，我是参与
<wzssyqa> bcao: 这事情你也参与？
<happyaron>  我去吃饭咯
<wzssyqa> bcao: 找围殴啊
<bcao> wzssyqa, 什么事
<bcao> wzssyqa, 恩，也不是第一次
<wzssyqa> bcao: 人家他俩拉上蚊帐在一起玩，你参与什么
<bcao> wzssyqa, 拍照
<bcao> wzssyqa, 你知道的太多了，为什么我都没看到这些聊天内容
<bcao> 管理员振铎
<bcao> 以后不能随便说话了
<bcao> 我也要管理权限T人。。。
<slucx> debian安装盘里的分区工具是啥？
<onlylove> slucx: 好像默认是fdisk，但是可以加载parted
<onlylove> slucx: 反正装好系统以后parted需要另装
<slucx> onlylove: 做的U盘启动盘，里面没有分区工具
<onlylove> slucx: 啥启动盘？
<slucx> onlylove: 大便的
<onlylove> slucx: 我问你啥作用的
<onlylove> slucx: 如果是安装盘，肯定有分区工具
<slucx> onlylove: 万一系统挂了，修系统用
<onlylove> slucx: 我不保证恢复盘有，因为我没用过
<slucx> onlylove: 用的hd-media里的，没有拷进去iso里的文件
<onlylove> slucx: rescure CD的作用主要是把机器拉起来，然后chroot到你要修复的系统里面
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> slucx: hdmedia就是驱动啊……
<onlylove> slucx: 里面啥分区工具也没啊
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，估计在iso里
<onlylove> slucx: 什么叫估计，就在里面
<slucx> onlylove: 我弄了个hdmedia，一备不时只需
<slucx> 用不到更好
<onlylove> slucx: 我专门弄个小优盘，里面写了安装镜像
<onlylove> slucx: 安装镜像有rescure功能
<slucx> onlylove: 我有一个以前的128的，不知道够不够
<onlylove> slucx: 不够
<slucx> onlylove: 这次弄的是8G的，分了区，写到第二个分区上了
<onlylove> slucx: 之前有bussinesscard cd的时候是足够的
<onlylove> slucx: netinstall大概快300了
<slucx> onlylove: 内核+ramdisk就够了，一共10M
 * onlylove 下班
<onlylove> slucx: 那样你就没有分区工具
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> chroot用
<happyaron> leeeee: 额别生气哈
<RainFlying> happyaron: 富家蓉出现了。
<happyaron> RainFlying: ...
<leeeee> 嫌弃脸。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 嫌弃脸是啥意思
<leeeee> 就是嫌弃你，，
<leeeee> 马后炮
<happyaron> leeeee: 刚才吃饭去了……
<happyaron> leeeee: 我这儿断了WiFi就没网了了，怎么上啊。。。
<leeeee> happyaron：然后呢？
<leeeee> 你想表达什么
<leeeee> happyaron：听说你又干好事了？！
<maplebeats> 哎
<maplebeats> 我好小气啊
<maplebeats> 怎么变大度呢
<maplebeats> 大度的面对曾经抛弃我兵
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> 我的人
<leeeee> 呵呵
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> l5e是不是想吐槽
<maplebeats> 来吧
<leeeee> 不是 我去
<leeeee> 干正事去了
<leeeee> 白白
<maplebeats> 拜`
<mordory> flush();
<leeeee> 昨天买的牛奶 今天早上起来就变酸奶 TT
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 与ibus的斗争 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460066 test.png 如图，我在ubuntu14。04中安装了搜狗输入法后，想卸载原自带的ibus, 但是卸载的时候会让连系统设置中的其它东西也卸载掉... 不过是一个输入法... 怎么会依赖这么多东西... sudo apt-get remove --purge ibus ... 这样系统设置
<^k^>  ─> 中会少很多东西... 如何能只卸载ibus。。。 还有个问题，搜狗和fcitx有什么关系呢？搜狗只提供词库？ 装完搜狗后自动装的fcitx.. …
<hoxily> leeeee: 没有放冰箱里吗？
<hoxily> leeeee: 阴凉处储藏
<leeeee> 寝室木有冰箱。。我已经放阴凉处了。。但是还是避免不了悲剧
<hoxily> 一般都会有“开启后请尽快食用”的提标。
<hoxily> 提示
<caleb-> 牛奶不放冰箱本来就会很快坏掉吧
<NoIE> 问一个小问题：我自定义的命令是这样的：@命令 参数1, 参数2, 参数3, ... 参数n，请问，正则表达式可以提取这样的参数吗？谢谢。
<leeeee> caleb-：前几天还是可以隔天喝的。。
<leeeee> hoxily：买了980ML的。。
<caleb-> leeeee: 可怕…
<leeeee> caleb-：什么可怕？
<caleb-> leeeee: 不放冰箱的隔夜牛奶可怕
<caleb-> leeeee: 细菌的天堂啊
<leeeee> caleb-：哪有这么夸张。。
<caleb-> 牛奶是培养基常用材料啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 听说我干啥好事了？
<perr> 咩
<perr> 不喝牛奶
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 如何创建wine迅雷的桌面启动器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460067 Ubuntukylin14.04 64bit，wine1.6.2，迅雷去广告版，如何创建桌面启动器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruffin — 2014-05-26 21:17
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • Wubi关于多个loop设备及物理硬盘混合的测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460068 以前在fat32分区上wubi安装Ubuntu，安装程序会自动创建root.disk swap.disk home.disk usr.disk等文件，有那么一点儿linux高级分区方案的意味。 后来一直用ntfs分区，就只有root.disk swap.disk 两个文件了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 安装后的两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460069 今天安装了ubuntu14.04，也更新了语言支持，但是有些地方还是英文，比如CCMS,一开始我以为都这样，但从网上看别人的帖子发现截图是全中文的，想问一下大家的是全中文的吗？如果是，该怎么做？ 第二个
<^k^>  ─> 问题，安装了cairo-dock后，不知道怎么点了一下，每次启动进入桌面，就有一个缩小的终端在桌面上，必须用exit命令才能关闭，虽 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 這兩個什麼文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460070 只有 /home 分區才有，別的分區都沒有。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-05-26 21:49
 * slucx debian安装进行到哪步停止的话会使以前的系统不能用？
<onlylove> cherrot: maplebeats 你俩，推下lol的运营，让他们赶紧把多玩盒子河蟹了
<onlylove> slucx: 格式化硬盘
<slucx> onlylove: 我记得很久很久以前，没有到操作硬盘的地方，然后我直接退出了，回来以前的系统就进不去了
<RainFlying> 卧了个大槽，又被那个 69 岁的同事找了。他问我，你丫是真的很严肃的要求创建一个 sa/test 仓库吗？还是你丫到处乱点。
<onlylove> slucx: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 69岁？确定不是96岁？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 69 岁，因为年龄太大拿不到工作签证，现在在美帝远程办公。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 疯了，你给仓库改名吧，我估计太多人创建这样一个仓库然后删掉了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不是这个原因，是因为现在我们在用 Gitorious，然后所有创建仓库的请求都转到他那里去了。
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/943806.html 想买个键盘，在这三个之间拿不定主意了…  http://item.jd.com/712162.html  http://item.jd.com/262214.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【艾芮克IK10】艾芮克（i-rocks）IK10-BK PBT键帽游戏键盘 WE战队推荐【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:199.00
<RainFlying> Is this a serious request for a new gitorious project sa/test or were you just clicking on things?     // 其实我是真的想要一个 sa/test 仓库啊，丫 Gitorious 管理员登录进去还看不到仓库的权限，今天碰到一个分配了权限加了公钥却怎么也 clone 不成功的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 其实我感兴趣的是又
<onlylove> RainFlying: 又的意思是，找过至少一次
<RainFlying> onlylove: 上次主管给我一台机器，让我把 Jenkins 给迁过去，我为了方便先把自己公钥丢上去，然后老头看到之后发了一封非常长的邮件过来。概括是：你为什么要把 SUSE 给换掉？你为什么要换成 CentOS ？ 就算你要换，这台机器不是有 RAID 的为什么还要 LVM？就算你要用 LVM，为什么 VG 名字还是 helens-iphone ?
<leeeee> 哟哟哟
<leeeee> http://www.douban.com/event/21561785/
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 【种业集团】“欢乐六一，由你做主”——亲子趣味多肉种植课_豆瓣
<onlylove> RainFlying: centos默认启用lvm的……这老先生多虑了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我有个问题，你们公钥都不换的么，我换一个地方就重新生成一对
<RainsFlying> onlylove: 换的啊，不过公钥后面有 Comment
<RainsFlying> onlylove: 这老头是楼下的 IT 的直接主管，楼下的 IT 哥们一听到老头六月要来上海，立马被吓尿了。
<leeeee> 木有人玩耍了都
<leeeee> 兔子
<leeeee> 怎么样啊 北京之行
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你寂寞了咩
<jiero> leeeee:  我和 happyaron 住了一起过，然后和 cherrot 住了一起
<jiero> leeeee: 你嫉妒了没？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7+vmware安装ubuntu12.04一直加载，无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460071 各位大神，为什么处于一直loading的加载界面进入不了啊，跪求！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wooshin — 2014-05-26 22:32
<jiero> wzssyqa:  ... 你太不厚道了，没有另一块在身边的人总会寂寞的。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  大叔
<leeeee> ==
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 微距对不上焦怎么破?
<leeeee> jiero：你的收获是？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你少黑你姐
<jiero> leeeee: 原来我不是真的没人要。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你和蓉蓉好了？
<leeeee> 还是？
<leeeee> 小兔子？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 今日手贱，卸载了compiz*,结果。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460072 重启后进系统，发现只剩下壁纸了，终端什么也调不出来。没有找到解决办法。 于是又安装了compiz* 重启后依然是只剩下壁纸，好在可以调出终端了 执行 Code:  unity --reset 提示：ERROR: the reset option
<^k^>  ─> is now deprecated 还不死心，继续执行 Code: unity 结果提示 ：程序“unity”尚未安装。。。。。。 然后 ： Code: apt-get install unity 问题解 …
<jiero> leeeee: 算了，最大的收获是见了好多人
<jiero> leeeee:  你该见见小兔子
<jiero> leeeee: 给你的人生一丝正能量
<jiero> leeeee: 如果认识了蓉蓉，你会发现你真的老了。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: what
 * MeaCu1pa 有perl猴子么，我司急招
<leeeee> jiero：==
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。不见动静，十分想念。
<jiero> leeeee:  所以，你就算了把。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 不得上网，十分不爽
<leeeee> jiero：不懂
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 噢。游戏业有精进？
<jiero> leeeee: 别去结识容容，保持平常心
<wzssyqa> jiero: 蓉蓉怎么你了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我想抱容容回家当孩子养
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 游戏...很久没力气玩
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  。气力。 你的人生啊！
<jiero> leeeee: 我觉得我还是心理有问题
<perr> jiero: 终于让你看出来了
<jiero> perr: 大小问题？
<jiero> perr: 心理没问题的人类不存在。我说的是挺大的
<perr> jiero: 果然出身医学世家.
<jiero> cherrot 兔子还在搞照片？
<perr> 没病也给你看出病来....
<cherrot_> jiero, 没啊  在休息
<leeeee> == 刚在玩游戏。。你又怎么了。。
 * cherrot_ 想买个cubieboard开发板了。。
<jiero> perr:  心理问题怎么诊断？这个都没啥定论。所以把所有理论的都覆盖了，就是全都有病 :)
<jiero> leeeee:  我想打电话
<perr> jiero: 恩
<leeeee> jiero：那你打啊
<jiero> leeeee:  太晚了。
<perr> jiero: 乃要给九九打?
<jiero> perr: 。
<leeeee> perr：不是九九 是纠纠
<perr> jiero: 乃要保持平常心.
<perr> leeeee: 飞到 jiero 身旁安抚他
<jiero> perr: 。。。
<jiero> perr:  我现在到底还是很郁闷，为什么，总是问为什么
<perr> jiero: 乃郁闷什么原因?
<perr> jiero:  啥诱发的?
<leeeee> perr：我木有翅膀 要飞你飞过去
<perr> leeeee: 俺不用,打个车就ok
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 外面有人打电话
<leeeee> 结果被骂了
<jiero> perr:  我到底
<jiero> perr:  我也不着调
<perr> jiero: 有时候一斤五梁夜让你看清自己的问题
<jiero> perr: 怎么成为世界霸主？
<perr> jiero: 到Mars去
<leeeee> 又发什么什么神经啊你
<wzssyqa> perr: 真有钱
<wzssyqa> perr: 壕
<perr> wzssyqa: why?
<wzssyqa> perr: 动不动就喝五粮液，还一斤
<perr> wzssyqa: 奥,这个可以有
<leeeee> 。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你喝什么？
<leeeee> 我酒精过敏
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那么悲惨
<leeeee> 对啊 周六聚餐喝了一杯啤酒。。
<leeeee> 难受了一天。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 喔，喔还以为拉医院抢救去了呢
<leeeee> 没有 之前喝过一听 整个人就是过敏的症状  起疹子、、
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 也不错，可以有充分理由不喝酒了
<leeeee> 后面就知道估计不能喝。。所以基本不喝酒
<leeeee> 是的
<perr> leeeee: 头次听说酒精过敏
<leeeee> 我妈很能喝啊 白的也能喝  我纯属拖后腿
<onlylove> perr: 酒精过敏很正常
 * perr 觉得大明王朝1566演活了干爹文化.没看两集,各种干爹.艹
<leeeee> 不高兴！！一直玩不过去！！
<cherrot_> leeeee, 什么游戏？
<ywmy> 大家好。深更半夜，可有人在？
<perr> ywmy: 这里基友一大堆,还有一两个异性基友
<wzssyqa> ywmy: 你需要汉子还是妹子？
<ywmy> 乖乖。。
<ywmy> 啥叫异性基友？
<wzssyqa> ywmy: 你猜
<ywmy> 异性还用得着基？
<leeeee> cherrot_：不告诉你！！！听说你跟兔子。。
<cherrot_> leeeee, 额  你竟然吃醋了
<leeeee> cherrot_：== 没啊。。他说啥我忘了
<cherrot_> leeeee, lol
<leeeee> cherrot_：他说我该见你？因为你能给我正能量？  莫名其妙。。姐是很抑郁么
<cherrot_> jiero 感谢～
<ywmy> 好吧。。这里晚上还是那么热闹
<cherrot_> leeeee, 对啊 快来和我面基吧  面过的都说好！ cc wzssyqa
<leeeee> cherrot_：拿钱来
<cherrot_> leeeee, 噗
<wzssyqa> cherrot_: 同觉得好
<cherrot_> leeeee, 不看广告 看疗效
<leeeee> == 好也不关我P事
<cherrot_> leeeee, 敬你是条汉子。。
<leeeee> cherrot_：一点也不萌萌哒！！！
<leeeee> 嫌弃脸！！
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 长的盟啊
<cherrot_> leeeee, 今天没来得及吃仓鼠  。。。 加班到10点还怎么萌萌哒
<leeeee> cherrot_：请你赶紧去。。
 * cherrot_ 因为不萌被嫌弃了呢 :( :( :( 
<leeeee> 还正能量呢 我看兔子还是老样子 前面还在那纠结 发神经
 * wzssyqa 想像 cherrot_ 撕着吃仓鼠的样子，感觉很血腥
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 仁家家才不会撕着吃，仁家家是整只吞进去的！
<leeeee> 嫌弃总比挨揍好
 * leeeee 一直玩不过去。。
 * cherrot_ 摸摸楼上的狗头 笑而不语
<leeeee> 才不会跟你面基叻！！！
<cherrot_> leeeee, 你不是再魔都么？
<leeeee> 管我在哪啊 去吃你的仓鼠去吧
<leeeee> 哎呀。。不好意思。。
<leeeee> cherrot_：萌萌哒 叫我拍照啊 我都忘了。。
<cherrot_> leeeee, 100张里能有一张好看 就是成功了～
<cherrot_> leeeee, 吃完仓鼠了 精神百倍
<cherrot_> leeeee, 你是微单？镜头是什么？
<happyaron> 。。。
<leeeee> 算了。。
<happyaron> 溜达肥来鸟
<cherrot_> leeeee, 设备不重要
<leeeee> happyaron：兔子说 不能认识你啊
<cherrot_> happyaron, 下午六点？
<happyaron> leeeee: 神马神马？
<leeeee> cherrot_：多拍是吧？
<happyaron> cherrot_: 对的
<cherrot_> happyaron, 23333被黑了
<happyaron> cherrot_: 怎么的了
<happyaron> cherrot_: 求解释
<cherrot_> happyaron, 我不知道呀
<happyaron> leeeee: 就是要多拍，给自己找个模特练
<happyaron> leeeee: 当然好设备可以锦上添花
<cherrot_> leeeee, 差不多吧 多拍不会教给你怎么拍是对的 但会慢慢交给你怎么拍是不可能出好片的
<happyaron> leeeee: 黑我啥了
<leeeee> <jiero> leeeee: 如果认识了蓉蓉，你会发现你真的老了。 <jiero> leeeee:  所以，你就算了把。<jiero> leeeee: 别去结识容容，保持平常心
<happyaron> cherrot_: 看纽射吧
<happyaron> leeeee: lol
<leeeee> happyaron：你怎么他了？
<happyaron> leeeee: 就是他发现我比他小好多岁
<cherrot_> happyaron, 扭射？
<leeeee> happyaron：好吧 那我也不要认识你。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 随意你啊
<cherrot_> happyaron, 没懂
<cherrot_> leeeee, 连我都比你小 好像
<leeeee> cherrot_：那我也不认识你
<happyaron> cherrot_: 就是怎么叫那本书
<happyaron> leeeee: 妹的
<happyaron> leeeee: 你不已经认识了？
<happyaron> cherrot_: 你哪年的？
<cherrot_> happyaron, 哦 没听过 ~  91
<cherrot_> leeeee, 妹的 +1
<leeeee> == 装作不认识啊 谁啊你们
<happyaron> cherrot_: 你何时入职的企鹅？
<happyaron> leeeee: 我们认识你就可以了
<leeeee> 这么小。。男生应该正常年龄-2
<cherrot_> happyaron, 前年7月开始实习  去年7月入职  妈蛋又快一年了
<cherrot_> leeeee, 你老了。。
<leeeee> 擦 真是好小啊。。不能忍
<happyaron> cherrot_: lol
<cherrot_> happyaron, 你是95？ lol
<leeeee> cherrot_：友尽！！！
<happyaron> cherrot_: 不是啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 毛线
<leeeee> 什么毛线
<leeeee> 我不叫毛线！！！
<happyaron> leeeee: 毛儿
<leeeee> 我叫 leeeee
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> leeeee: 毛儿
<leeeee> 蠢到没朋友 不跟你说
<happyaron> leeeee: 神马？
<cherrot_> leeeee, 23333
<leeeee> 有代沟啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 你都蠢到没朋友了？
<cherrot_> leeeee, 李毛儿
<leeeee> 三岁隔一代
<happyaron> leeeee: 没隔上啊~
<leeeee> cherrot_：你妹！！
<leeeee> happyaron：你得减两岁
<happyaron> leeeee: 为啥
<leeeee> 就是这样
<leeeee> 唉。。
<leeeee> 没法玩耍了又
<onlylove> cherrot_: 纽约摄影学院，简称纽摄，其实就是概念性的东西，不是很适合妹子入门
<happyaron> leeeee: 毛线
<onlylove> leeeee: aron很像陆小凤
<cherrot_> onlylove, 哦 学院派啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 看了之后觉得还好
<happyaron> onlylove: 神马？！
<cherrot_> onlylove, 你怎么这个点儿爬上来了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你你你要作甚！
<leeeee> onlylove：张智霖？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 真想玩耍还是找个男盆友的靠谱
<onlylove> cherrot_: 带新手妹子游戏啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 没。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 张智霖是啥？
<leeeee> 陆小凤啊。。
<cherrot_> leeeee, 真想玩耍还是找个蓝盆友的靠谱
<onlylove> leeeee: 陆小凤的特点是，四条眉毛哦
<cherrot_> happyaron, 还好 不像罗玉凤就好
<leeeee> 男朋友什么的还玩耍屁啊
<leeeee> 四条眉毛。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不会拍照直接死？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 要么你玩他，要么他玩你
<cherrot_> leeeee, 总跟P玩耍不好……
<leeeee> onlylove：嘛意思
<perr> leeeee: 对对对
<leeeee> wzssyqa：不想找死
<onlylove> leeeee: 网上说，妹子最痛苦的事情莫过于有个不会拍照的男友
<leeeee> cherrot_：P是谁？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 00:15 < onlylove> leeeee: 网上说，妹子最痛苦的事情莫过于有个不会拍照的男友
<cherrot_> leeeee, 蠢到没朋友
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 6月跟我一起去香港吧
<leeeee> onlylove：这又怎么样？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 什么活动？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: gxy都在考虑买6D了
<onlylove> leeeee: 不怎样……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你们都是土豪
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 旅游加购物啊
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你才蠢到注孤生
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要不然将来妹子怎么办
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没钱
<cherrot_> happyaron, 公开招基的节奏啊
<onlylove> cherrot_: 妹子那在卖萌
<happyaron> cherrot_: 你在那乱想啊
<cherrot_> onlylove, 萌是谁
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你哭穷还能哭过gxy？
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你仓鼠吃多了吧
<leeeee> onlylove：女生要么自拍 要么不拍，，
<cherrot_> onlylove, 23333
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他是美股炒家好不拉
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 钱都他爸的
<onlylove> leeeee: 欲做绿茶婊，先买卡西欧？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他自己嘛都没有。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这回你怎么看
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 谁的差球不多
 * happyaron giggles
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可能仨人里只有你这么想。
<leeeee> onlylove：不是吧。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我是真的对这玩意没兴趣
<onlylove> leeeee: 说着玩的，卡西欧不是有自拍相机嘛
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 经典问题，老娘老婆同时掉水里，先救谁？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不过考虑搞个相机，在她毕业典礼的时候拍点
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 故意为难你，不许跑题。
<leeeee> 这么说来 我们班的女博买的是诶。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 顺便说，如果婚纱你也自拍，最好不过
<leeeee> 令人惊讶的是。。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove:  有才
<leeeee> 女博很能玩。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 所以我不学游泳，谁都不救 lol
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 说了故意为难你
<onlylove> happyaron: 经典答案，先救媳妇
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 你妹子还没毕业？
<happyaron> onlylove: 袜子舍不得老娘
<happyaron> onlylove: 这才是经典原因
<leeeee> 我们班聚完餐去K歌。。他们在那玩骰子。。玩得好夸张。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 为难你的，aron的答案是，救了媳妇，水浅了就淹不死老娘了
<happyaron> ...
<cherrot_> onlylove, 那不是adam的答案么
<onlylove> cherrot_: 啊，这样的吗？
<onlylove> 我记错了？
<leeeee> onlylove：直接玩到男女对亲。。跳钢管舞。。
<leeeee> 我目瞪口呆啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，无所谓了……
<cherrot_> onlylove, 阿当给的
<happyaron> leeeee: 不要惊讶，lol
<onlylove> leeeee: KTV都有那么个玩具转盘么
<cherrot_> leeeee, 这有啥。。酒吧玩骰子当然玩这个有意思
<leeeee> happyaron：我当然惊呆。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 去什么样的地方，要适应对面的环境
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 因为有人吃了大蒜了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 入乡随俗了，如果你不习惯，可以不去
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我猜是l5e还没被亲过
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不是说有过蓝盆友么
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 可能只拉过手手？
 * cherrot_ 今天看到个漂亮妹子来公司找他闹分手的蓝盆友
<happyaron> cherrot_: 把妹子收了吧
<onlylove> cherrot_: 没直接抢了？
 * cherrot_ 真是不能更傻  可惜没厚下脸皮要个联系方式
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我只是觉得 又不是男女朋友
<cherrot_> onlylove, 有别的同事在呢 没下去手
<leeeee> cherrot_：去唱歌啊。。
<leeeee> 太夸张
<cherrot_> leeeee, 你太保守了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: KTV就是那么个地方
<cherrot_> happyaron, 可怜的妹纸啊 好白菜让猪给拱了
<onlylove> cherrot_: 哦，其实蛮欣赏l5e的，不是男女关系不乱搞
<wzssyqa> cherrot_: 找那哥们要联系方式啊
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 不是我们公司的哥们
<happyaron> onlylove: 要联系方式啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 电话号，微信号，扣扣号
<happyaron> leeeee: ^^^^^^
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 貌似剧情是 妹子打听到蓝盆友来我厂开会 就一直再楼下等蓝喷油下班
<onlylove> happyaron: 把你EX的公布下先
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 结果等到6点半还没等到 有点着急了
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个你找我EX要就可以了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 不过她现在有蓝朋友
<cherrot_> onlylove, 就在IRC里 你直接要不就行了
<onlylove> cherrot_: 然后闯会场？
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊，你明天找她要就好了。
<cherrot_> onlylove, 她连哪个会议室都不知道 我肿么帮忙
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 问跟他一起开会的你们公司的人，再找他，
<onlylove> cherrot_: 我故意的，你当我真想要啊！ cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不想要 l5e 的联系方式？
<cherrot_> onlylove, 恩 你真想要 lol
<wzssyqa> leeeee: ^^^^^
<onlylove> cherrot_: 转过身去，给我把地上肥皂捡起来！
<happyaron> onlylove: 好啦我要team dinner去了
<cherrot_> onlylove, 傻萌妹纸 唉
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 闹了半天就加了我qq啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪！
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有team dinner
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那种土豪公司，就不要说了
<leeeee_> ==
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 除掉腾讯的俩，大概就你用QQ了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 泡到妹子就好，管什么联系方式呢
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我还用中国移动呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 所以我泡不到啊
<cherrot_> onlylove, 这么黑我厂……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 机会摆眼前不珍惜啊
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 你搞错了 是我碰到的……
<onlylove> cherrot_: 两件事，你看着搞
<wzssyqa> cherrot_: 没说
<wzssyqa> ä½ 
<wzssyqa> cherrot_: 你那多简单啊
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 噗
<onlylove> cherrot_: 一，linux的qq端，二，lol禁掉多玩盒子的视角补丁
<wzssyqa> cherrot_: 只要冲上去，要么成，要么挨揍
<wzssyqa> 话说我为了追妹子，开了个家庭套餐，跟妹子没怎么用到，倒是让 happyaron 给用了不少
<wzssyqa> 整天找我哭诉
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> jiatingtaocan?
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 一个月10块钱，5个人打电话不要钱
<leeeee_> 哪有这么多讲啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee_: 情侣号升级版
 * cherrot_ 导几张照片就卡成球 AMD还能不能愉快的玩耍了……
<cherrot_> onlylove, 视角缩放都给禁用了？ 真他妈贱
<leeeee_> onlylove：哪来那么多话讲呢？
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, 你这是快乐的大家庭啊……
<leeeee_> 哈哈哈 赞
<onlylove> cherrot_: 没禁，只是让你推下，给把无限视野这种直接改内存的东西给禁了，这直接改内存，红果果的外挂！
<leeeee_> wzssyqa：我跟我姐办的家庭套餐
<leeeee_> 没事就打电话 可无聊
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 随机加个汉子进来
<cherrot_> onlylove, 有两天开盒子LOL直接卡死退出  后来就没有用过盒子了
<cherrot_> onlylove, 我用的最多的是快速出装
<leeeee_> == 汉子是我姐夫啊。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 你姐夫需要一个妹夫
<leeeee_> ==
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 高明
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 冲
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不去给她姐夫捡肥皂
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你也不一定是捡肥皂的那个角色啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 也不需要她姐夫捡肥皂
<leeeee_> wzssyqa：哎哟喂 差不多行了
<wzssyqa> 对不住了，两位来
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> 不仅我被玩坏 现在都扯上我姐夫
 * onlylove 把袜子和 wzssyqa 丢滚筒洗衣机里洗
<leeeee_> 真是。。
<onlylove> leeeee_: 被玩坏有不好的含义哦，别乱用
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> onlylove：我不信你没谈过恋爱。。
<onlylove> leeeee_: 你想说啥
<leeeee_> onlylove：没啥啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 我倒是信
<onlylove> leeeee_: 如果单相思也算，我谈过
<cherrot_> onlylove, 这么悲伤
<leeeee_> == 那算哪门子
<onlylove> 哪门子也不算，就那样
<leeeee_> onlylove：哎呀 没有别的意思 你别误会
<onlylove> leeeee_: 你半路冒出那么一句，你让人怎么想
<leeeee_> onlylove：？哪句。。
<leeeee_> 我说错什么了嘛？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 没啥
<onlylove> leeeee_: 没说错什么
<leeeee_> 解释一下 我就根据你前面说的 说不信你没谈过嘛  然后你再说你单相思嘛 我说哪门子是说单不算嘛
<leeeee_> 好吧 要是误伤到你 那对不起了。。
<leeeee_> 睡觉啦各位
<leeeee_> 白白！！
<onlylove> 默默去睡觉，1点了，明天还要上班……
<onlylove> 我讨厌13号线那乌龟速度
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子你到底要闹哪样么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你非要我抱走l5e你才开心？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 对啊对啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 她不会答应的，她家湖北的，离山东和北京都太远
<cherrot_> onlylove, 对呀对呀
<cherrot_> onlylove, 这都不是事儿
<onlylove> cherrot_: 复制党死开
<cherrot_> onlylove, 我是手打的！
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 真的对人家有意思么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 没意思
<cherrot_> onlylove, 起码你动心了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 老实交代
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 只是和你说个事实而已，就是说我对她有意思，她也不会答应，就这样
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你手打的，复制党都说自己手打的！
<onlylove> 发现桌子上放了十好几个1毛硬币
<onlylove> 有空去银行换张1块的去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没意思那就算了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: l5e 也是跟你一样的语气
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 其实我关心的是，你没事瞎起哄做啥
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 看热闹
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 唯恐天下不乱
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你要追的那个，哪里的啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 帝都的啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 怎么认识的啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 她找我带她做gsoc
<onlylove> 帝都啊，我貌似认识俩呢
<onlylove> gsoc是毛
<wzssyqa> onlylove: google summer of code
<onlylove> 哦，这么高大上的东西
<onlylove> 听说有奖金还是啥的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是啊，学生有5500刀呢
<onlylove> 我记得论坛里面有提到过这事情，好像那人是钻研wine的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ?
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 很多项目都可以带人的，
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你去论坛搜，开源扫地僧啥的
<wzssyqa> 我是在Debian带的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 就是如果你自己有一个开源项目，相当于google花钱帮你雇实习生
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 任何开源项目都可以参与
<onlylove> wzssyqa: debian的依赖很蛋疼
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 虽然apt很赞
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是每次都会拖回一堆不明所以的东西
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是的，因为Debian要求所有能开的功能尽量都开
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 比方说，ibus的输入法可以拆成多个包，但是xfce-goodie这个包含很多小零件，但是却是一个包，拆一个要整个都拆掉
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 最郁闷的还是quassel装vlc，一个聊天客户端和一个播放器扯在一起……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 当然了，无所谓，装quassel的肯定要装一堆qt的东西，不差vlc一个
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那是recommends
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你可以加 --no-install-recommends 选项
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不是不知道么……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那样会少装很多东西
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 人懒，就知道apt
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 但是可能装上之后，非常难用
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 其实我是害怕非常难用
<wzssyqa> onlylove: recommends和depends的区别是，如果缺了就不能用，就是depends，如果缺了非常难用就是recommends
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 好吧……就是这样的，因为拆的太散了，所以只装必须的大概没法玩
<onlylove> 睡觉，不然明天起不来了
<cherrot_> 晚安
<cherrot_> wzssyqa, work at home 就是爽啊
<alvin_rxg> May 25 18:46       gebjgd | alvin_rxg, o2这破网络
<jiero> cherrot:  萌萌哒
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-27
<arinya> 我能不能知道最近安装了哪些软件包，换言之，能不能将系统所有软件包按时间顺序排列呢？
<arinya> rpm我知道，deb查了一下，未果
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • system.img mount无法挂载 simg2img无法转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460078 root@zhang-Lenovo-G470:/home/zhang# ./simg2img system.img bb.img Error reading sparse file header root@zhang-Lenovo-G470:/home/zhang# mount -o loop system.img bb mount：您必须指定文件系统类型 请问用什么方式可以挂载这个文件 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 shangmiao — 2014-05-27 8:22
<leizhicheng> 大家早上好～
<leeeee> jiero :早哦
<leizhicheng> 在此请教一个问题，我自己装了ubuntu14.04LTS,64位，在ubuntykylin官网下的快盘64位，安装正常，但是无法登录，提示未知错误，请检查网络。我的网络正常，无论是无线还是有线。大家给点指导意见，谢～
<eexp> leizhicheng: 去uk网站问。非源里面的软件，没法回答。
<leizhicheng> eexp, 谢了～
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 跪求各位大神解救，usb启动arch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460080 华硕笔记本嗝屁朝梁，暂时不打算买新笔记本。 将旧的装有Archlinux的硬盘放到usb硬盘盒，连上thinkpad x230，报错无法启动。大意是找不到LVM分区和无法分配tty。有谁有过这种把内置硬盘拿出来外置用的经
<^k^>  ─> 验吗？ 我用了LVM和syslinux。 //叫我重装或者换用其他bootloader的，可以洗洗睡了 统计信息: 发表于 由 roylez — 2014-05-27 9:27
<jiero> leeeee: ...
 * jiero 摸摸 leeeee
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> jiero: 突然想起来，grome.asia我应该去的，可以跟你一起去蹭饭
<leeeee> grome.asia是啥
<lainme> gnome.asia
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐
<imtxc> leeeee: 早
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> onlylove yunfan 还有你等
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，果然妹子优先
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥不给 lainme问好！
<imtxc> lainme: 早
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 早上好
<leeeee> onlylove：对我有意见么！
<onlylove> leeeee: 对你没意见，对 imtxc有意见
<eexp> onlylove: 哟。蛮会利用妹子对同伴施压。 cc imtxc
<imtxc> 谁爱特我
<eexp> imtxc: 反对他。lol
<onlylove> eexp: 捣乱ee
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，谴责
<onlylove> imtxc: 神@你
<eexp> imtxc: 外加bs
<imtxc> onlylove: bs ä½ 
<onlylove> imtxc: 谴责？bs？你是外交部么？
<leeeee> onlylove：屁 昨天尼玛你还提醒蓉蓉踢我！！
<eexp> imtxc: 告诉 onlylove， lainme是我们的，不是你的。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我没……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊， lainme 是大家的，但 leeeee  是我的
<eexp> @@@@
<RainFlying> 贵圈太乱了。
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 赶紧的，省得袜子整天起哄
<imtxc> 袜子又怎么了
<leeeee> imtxc：你你你。。哪里凉快哪里呆着去
<eexp> wzssyqa: ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 他再起哄我不抱走l5e都没法在这混了
<imtxc> leeeee: 来，我抱走你
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 看我和 onlylove 决斗
 * imtxc 南蛮入侵
<onlylove> imtxc: 行了，人袜子都不管了，你又开始瞎闹
<eexp> 记得袜子在杭州？过节后去吃他。
<anders0n> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> imtxc：得了吧你就 赶紧把你帝都的一众妹子都追到手吧
<anders0n> imtxc: 求妹纸。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 难啊
<cherrot> jiero: 么么哒
<imtxc> leeeee: 今早去吃饭发现没带钱包………………
<leeeee> anders0n：嗨~~耳东哥
<imtxc> quit
<imtxc>  /quit
 * imtxc ....................
<imtxc> 渣输入法
<onlylove> imtxc: 霸王餐？
<leeeee> imtxc：然后呢？妹纸给你买了？
<imtxc> leeeee: 对啊……
<eexp> imtxc: 不认识的妹子？
<imtxc> eexp: 当然认识，不然会一起吃早餐？
<onlylove> imtxc: 想跑？
<leeeee> imtxc：祝早当爹！！！
<imtxc> leeeee: |||
<eexp> imtxc: 晚上，你准备被索取吧。
<onlylove> imtxc: 好机会啊，趁机请客还回去啊
<imtxc> eexp: ……
<imtxc> 泥们垢了
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<leeeee> 估计你本来打算请妹纸吃的 结果囧了
<imtxc> leeeee: 是一起去吃
<imtxc> leeeee: 反正好囧
<leeeee> 哎哟。。喂。。没事儿 厚脸皮。。就够了
<imtxc> leeeee: 唉，你小学同学无视我了？
<eexp> 自己带钱吃饭的妹子，通常都是肥胖的。 imtxc 你小心身体。
<imtxc> eexp: 该胖的地方是挺胖 lol
<leeeee> 姐早上去吃饭遇到本科同学，，可尴尬了
<huntxu> leeeee: 人家恋爱和蓝盆友一起而你还是单身
<huntxu> leeeee: 当然尴尬了
<leeeee> huntxu：也不是 跟那妹纸不熟。。
<leeeee> 但是又是本科同学
<leeeee> 总之。。唉
<huntxu> leeeee: 就是你老的快别人老的慢不是吗
<huntxu> leeeee: 我给你介绍个男朋友吧
<huntxu> leeeee: jiero 怎么样
<wzssyqa> 刚才怎么扯上我了？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 人红是非多
<huntxu> lol
<wzssyqa> 去翻翻log
<wzssyqa> irssi怎么向上翻页？
<eexp> wzssyqa: 你在杭州？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: pageup，如果你用的是xterm
<wzssyqa> eexp: 我在帝都啊
<eexp> irssi是ctrl-up?
<eexp> wzssyqa: 额。晕了。
<cherrot> eexp: 小姨卖萌~
<eexp> 去杭州吃排骨去
<onlylove> firefox的flash又崩溃啦
<eexp> cherrot: 厕萝
<cherrot> eexp: :( 非要这样绝情么 :(
<eexp> onlylove: 丢了那破浏览器
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 好像我不起哄了你不舒服了？
<eexp> cherrot: 扯罗。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 都是 imtxc的错！你找他去！
<eexp> 都去帝都。你们的肺还好不
<wzssyqa> 我不管了，谁爱抱走 leeeee 谁抱走。我只要我那一个
<eexp> leeeee: 有照片？
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，舍不得，测兼容性啥的还是要的，而且有firebug
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你抱你的 干嘛扯我啊
<leeeee> eexp：没。。
<eexp> onlylove: 兼容性测试，那你不是还要安装ie6,7,8,9?
<eexp> leeeee: 发一个嘛
<onlylove> eexp: 毛，只要符合w3c，其他的不管，ie6去死
<cherrot> eexp: 小姨加油 你只要能比我更萌 她就会发你了
<onlylove> eexp: 想比他萌，需要生吞 cherrot
 * zenNamaste 不会用firebug... 
<eexp> onlylove: 说起w3c， fx也支持不全的吧
 * cherrot ....
<onlylove> eexp: 所以有chrome和ie8啊……
<eexp> zenNamaste: 用Dragonfly
<cherrot> onlylove: chrome sucks
 * zenNamaste 帮人拉程序员: 有个项目, 要做俩东西, 一个微信公共号, 一个微博平台. 
<zenNamaste> eexp: 干嘛的?
<eexp> onlylove: 该死的IT啊。。。难受不。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 多简单的事儿 自己弄了呗
<eexp> zenNamaste: 优美的调试工具啊。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不是我
<onlylove> zenNamaste: meaculpa昨天喊perl猴子 cc eexp
<zenNamaste> eexp: 哦, 我不用调试
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 给多少钱？
<eexp> zenNamaste: 那你提 firebug干嘛
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我不行, 我要在帽帽干够三年拿到cash rewards再走
<eexp> onlylove: 打到酷胖。
<zenNamaste> eexp: 看你们在说
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我不清楚..
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 有兴趣?
<onlylove> eexp: 你打到他作甚，他昨天说了，急招
<eexp> 招。。。。
<onlylove> eexp: 大摩那么高大上的地方
<zenNamaste> 大摩不让上外网..
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 算了 最近加班狗 不给自己找不痛快了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你见哪个银行可以上外网了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不让上外网的，都是高大上的地方
<eexp> 恩。大摩可以偷点米米回来，就去。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: .. .. ..
<eexp> onlylove: 国内银行都可以外网
<eexp> 还工作时间打网游
<eexp> 还是总行
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39688
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 检方以有功为由建议将Sabu刑期判为7个月
<eexp> roy
<leeeee> ==
<cherrot> onlylove: 这货太没节操了。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/52186/my-hardest-bug
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我调过的最难调的 Bug - 开源中国社区
<leeeee> eexp：你发个照片呗。。我昨天去水去瞅了下 说你最帅了
<onlylove> cherrot: 估计被威胁了
<imtxc> leeeee: 当然了
<leeeee> == 什么当然
<cherrot> leeeee: 当然了 小姨是永远的九零后
<imtxc> leeeee: 神是最帅的
<leeeee> 永远的90后？ 那还是别认识好了  拉仇恨的
<onlylove> leeeee: 我见过神照片的，超帅的说
<yunfan> imtxc: 我等什么？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你在杭州混？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个等，就是若干人的意思
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么等 裤子都脱了 你叫我等？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你赢了，一边撸去吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://www.oschina.net/news/52175/apple-exceedingly
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 自由软件之父：“苹果公司罪大恶极” - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你那个同事，比RMS还要大
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我在帝都啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 神的话你也信
<wzssyqa> yunfan: ^
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 神说啥了？你指哪个神？ee神？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 额 我以为骗饭这种事 他应该不会说假吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 本来还想叫你去杭州西站买张票 来我这里吃饭呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，想起件事情，cherrot说的小e，是ee的孩子，理所当然的90后，女朋友都一大堆了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 小e是00后
<yunfan> ee的崽子不是00后么
<onlylove> 哦，对，00后了都……
<yunfan> 00后也有10几岁了 也能撸管了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没找到你的点
<onlylove> RainFlying: 最下面，61岁
<leeeee> onlylove：没看懂。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这是我向往的生活，如果可能的话，我想工作到 80 岁。
<onlylove> leeeee: 这里面聊天的是大ee，ee的崽子是小ee
<leeeee> 他都有娃了？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说到 RMS，我有个朋友有一次拿一本书给他签名，他说你这本不是 Free Book，不签。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 感觉很多自由软件和/或开源软件社区的人已经病得不轻了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，他说有版权，你给他个笔记本啥的，他就签了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 他那个龙芯笔记本不是被偷了？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 谁那么没眼光，偷那么不值钱的东西，或者是识货的，知道是RMS用的？
<leeeee> 今天居然34啊。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 温度？
<leeeee> 对啊。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 还好，不算很高
<leeeee> 已然是穿夏装的节奏
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不早就是了么
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 早就满大街大白腿了
<leeeee> 要么瘦 要么死。。。啊。。我去死了
<leeeee> 白白
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你如果要去屎，那最好还是别再见了
<leeeee> 你妹！！！
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 没有妹，只有妹子
<leeeee> 你赢了 。。
<jiero1> wzssyqa:  调戏 leeeee 吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 要不干嘛呢？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 有奖品么
<leeeee> 什么奖品？姐都帮你过了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我已经拜谢过了
<jiero1> wzssyqa:  现在幸福了？
<leeeee> 木有奖品！！调戏姐还奖品？想得美
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 没有，她忙去了，没再约呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 你告诉他，调戏你，不帮他追妹子
<onlylove> leeeee: 然后袜子就乖了
<jiero1> leeeee:  你来这里不就是追寻刺激的么 ? 等着被调戏吧 .
<jiero1> lol
<leeeee> == 追求刺激？ 什么啊
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 她来这里找汉子的，不巧，一帮家伙不追人家啊
<leeeee> 想多了。。
<leeeee> 等姐不来了
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 她很失望啊
<jiero1> wzssyqa: 。。。
<leeeee> 看你们还有屁放
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<jiero1> leeeee:  这里上海的还是少呢。
<leeeee> 因为你们几句话失望啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 因为没人追你啊
<leeeee> ==
<eexp> 恩。不准乱调戏 leeeee。要尊重妹子。 wzssyqa
<leeeee> 没有啊
<jiero1> leeeee:  嗨，最近冒出这么情感的话题好怪异
<jiero1> eexp:  阿姨阿姨
<eexp> 本来就少。等下又跑了
<leeeee> eexp：赞
<eexp> jiero1: 罗杰
<wzssyqa> eexp: 遵神谕
<eexp> wzssyqa: 我明明记得你去过杭州
<wzssyqa> eexp: 从没有
<eexp> 在那里工作的
<eexp> @@
<wzssyqa> eexp: 去过武汉
<wzssyqa> eexp: 从来没有去过杭州
<leeeee> 等室友出去吃饭，，
<eexp> 好吧
<leeeee> 为嘛去食堂吃个饭！！
<leeeee> 还要化妆。。
<eexp> 吃饭，还化妆？干嘛呢
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 要有个好卖相
<leeeee> 我哪知道啊
<jiero1> leeeee:  因为有的人决定开始不停化妆了。
<cherrot> leeeee: 我从来是吃饭求带
<eexp> lol
<leeeee> 早上吃早饭也是 说没化妆不去 让我带回来的。。
<jiero1> wzssyqa:  我追的那个妹子，从大三开始外出就化妆。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不化妆不敢出门，怕被看到
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 好习惯
<eexp> jiero1: 你那，估计是去过几次ktv的
<leeeee> == 到现在都不会什么的。。
<jiero1> eexp:  对她经常去
<eexp> jiero1: 所以嘛。受到了冲击。就习惯化妆了
<jiero1> eexp: 呃。我就不知道了。
<leeeee> jiero1：那你的纠纠厉害。。我研究生就去过两次 本科也就四次的样子，，都是跟室友。。
<eexp> leeeee: 额，你还硕士了？
<leeeee> eexp：不会啊。。本科时我们寝室就有人化妆的啊。。
<eexp> nnnd 你就不能别输入中文的冒号嘛。 leeeee
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 原来帽帽福利这么高
<leeeee> 上次跟扎西吃饭 也没化妆就去了啊  有什么的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你不知道???
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我一直以为帽帽毛线都没有啊
<eexp> leeeee: 你居然还和乐乐有一腿
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 除了饮料还有什么？
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... .. ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你这么多年都不知道...
<eexp> 基蛙。。。 nnnd
<wzssyqa> eexp: 不让我们调戏，你自己来啊
<jiero1> leeeee: 。。。 她嗓音很强大，平时说话都是降低音调说的。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不知道啊
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 还有妹子.
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: rh的妹子比男的还多, 貌似
<gfrog> cash reward我每年才几百块啊 zenNamaste
<eexp> wzssyqa: 我说得很正常嘛。你看
<leeeee> eexp：没有啊 他在魔都正好路过 我就拉着蹭了顿饭
<eexp> 恩。去rh吧。 wzssyqa
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 报销网费还不给我全额报销啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊? 网费不是全额??
<wzssyqa> eexp: 去面过一次，后来就没有后来了
 * eexp 找乐乐要照片去。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 那次那个hr很赞
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 200以内, 全额报销吧?
<leeeee> jiero1：跟我一样，，说话，，被我室友嫌弃
<eexp> wzssyqa: 内推
<eexp> 描上hr。。。
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 啥时候? hr很赞?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 报过188/168,多了不给了
<eexp> zenNamaste: 派你去照片。hr的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你家什么网... 这么贵?
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 去年6月份？
<onlylove> eexp: 你都不看论坛水区的？
<wzssyqa> eexp: 一个很水的部门，觉得我干不住，就不要我
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 去年六月份, rh有很赞的hr????!!!!  cc gfrog qiao
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 20M联通撒
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦. 有钱人
<eexp> 。 onlylove 碰到就看而已
<leeeee> 20分钟过去了。。还不能去吃饭，，
<chenshaoju> fdb713: =3=
<eexp> wzssyqa: 找 zenNamaste
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 去年六月我都要走了好伐，谁管hr
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦.
<onlylove> eexp: 去水区，关键字irc
<qiao> zenNamaste: 什么情况？
<eexp> .
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 怎么debug一个gtk的程序呀? gnome-control-center hang住这种
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: Wei Chang 这个？
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: wei zang吧?
<qiao> wzssyqa: 你也是猫猫的 ？
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 反正她邮件用的这个名字
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 你是想说声音很赞, 还是啥很赞?
<zenNamaste> qiao: /whois wzssyqa   自己看
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 声音不错，长得也比较和口味啊
<eexp> onlylove: 额。那个哦。
<eexp> 看过
<zenNamaste> qiao: 人家是高大上
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难怪Nokia和Moto要倒闭，福利太tmd好了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是呀!!!!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 有一种公司
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 叫做
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 活该丫倒闭
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别人家公司
<wzssyqa> qiao: 我是想象技术有限公司得
<qiao> wzssyqa: 膜拜～
<eexp> jiero1: 来教教 wzssyqa，他经常打错中文
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 肥而不腻
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我想说的是既然Nokia那么好，那这帮贱人怎么还跳出来……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道是被开了？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 裁员吧?
<onlylove> gfrog: 因为elop说，我们不玩meego，我们要wp
<eexp> 没前途了嘛
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 国内裁过员？
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦，也对
<RainFlying> 说到 IRC，敝厂工作的 IM 就是 IRC
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不知道诶..
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 不都是irc嘛?
<jiero1> wzssyqa: 汉语的会造句不？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很多webex的
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 前一家用网易家的泡泡的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 擦，网易泡泡还活着？
<RainFlying> IBM 好像也是自己搞了一个 IM，阿里系用旺旺
<RainFlying> onlylove: 活着，北京公安局都在用
<eexp> RainFlying: ...
<onlylove> RainFlying: 对网易泡泡的印象是，聊天室各种拉皮条
<RainFlying> onlylove: 企鹅里也是嘛，本科的时候挂着企鹅没隐身，都是各种兼职妹子什么的。
<sou_> 有没有装 linux的平板啊？
<wzssyqa> sou_: android算不？
<qiao> zenNamaste: 擦，干活了～
<zenNamaste> qiao: 啥活儿?
<RainFlying> sou_: wzssyqa: 我在 Nexus 10 上装过 Debian Squeeze + KDE
<onlylove> qiao: 老板壕，老板多就是累
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 网易泡泡, 没用过.
<qiao> zenNamaste: rhel7 kexec-tools 0day errata
<RainFlying> sou_: wzssyqa: 然后接上移动硬盘， USB 键盘，USB 鼠标。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 被report了2个新的bug
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你哪里知道老板壕的辛苦
<zenNamaste> qiao: nb.
<qiao> zenNamaste: 擦，刚cui老板push了
<zenNamaste> qiao: 膜拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你大爷的
<RainFlying> qiao: RH 加的？
<RainFlying> 家
<zenNamaste> qiao: rhel7, 她push啥?
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 他是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<sou_> android肯定不算啊 他不是喊着脱离linux基金会了吗？
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 上图！
<qiao> zenNamaste: 他是提醒我，我要是不push的话，6.10是deadline，最后开发在6.9号build新包后，那我就没有时间跑tps了
<sou_> RainFlying: 怎么装的？教我啊
<RainFlying> sou_: chroot  啊哈哈
<sou_> android的基础？
<onlylove> 我记得有个跑winxp的平板
<sou_> RainFlying: ?
<RainFlying> sou_: 你在 Google Play Store 搜一下，有一堆 chroot 的工具。 话说不是可以安装 Ubuntu 的嘛。 xda-developers.com 上搜搜。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Android, Windows Phone, and Windows Mobile Development News, Information, and Howtos - XDA Devel ... (@ xda-developers.com)
<RainFlying> onlylove: Surface Pro 3 据说有人拿来装 Hackintrash
<sou_> RainFlying: alvin_rxg:  TKS
<onlylove> 平板这种东西，就是arm片子加触摸屏而已
<onlylove> 你自己做一个就是了
<onlylove> 说起来，能组装起来最好
<sou_> 不过有没有不预装系统的平板和手机卖呢？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来我的笔记本的 eGalax 触摸屏还有 DOS 版的驱动
<onlylove> sou_: 卖得掉？
<sou_> onlylove: 不是不会吗？
<RainFlying> sou_: 你可以自己拿一块开发版加 GSM 模块做一个
<sou_> 现在预装的这些软件都好烦啊
<sou_> RainFlying: 我不会～～～
<onlylove> RainFlying: 原来上学的时候，弄过嵌入式的板子，然后驱动过液晶屏
<sou_> RainFlying: 光往里装系统我就不会
<onlylove> sou_: jtag
<eexp> onlylove: 啥板子
<onlylove> eexp: 早忘了，三星的片子，当时周立功很火的样子？
<sou_> onlylove: 很深奥的样子
<onlylove> sou_: 有毛深奥的
<onlylove> g jtag
<^k^> onlylove: jtag |Joint Test Action Group| (|JTAG|) is the common name for the IEEE 1149.1 Standard Test Access Port and Boundary-Scan Architecture. It was initially devised by ...
<sou_> onlylove:  不会就深奥 有学习这方面知识的网站吗?
<onlylove> sou_: http://baike.baidu.com/view/276735.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ JTAG_百度百科
<onlylove> sou_: 你自己玩去吧，记得活着回来报道
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来我现在在犹豫要不要给 TP-Link WR703N 刷 u-boot, 万一刷挂了我手头又没 jtag 的道具就很蛋疼了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你可以问下，貌似频道里面有人刷过openwrt
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那个不贵吧，我记得不到100块
<RainFlying> onlylove: OpenWRT 我早就刷了的，但是 u-boot 的风险比 OpenWRT 要大多了。
<sou_> onlylove: 我也看百度百科了 可是看完还是不知道怎么用 里面是有技术规格什么的 没有说怎么用啊 好比说 我需要准备什么软件啊 硬件啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好贵，我本来想买个 ac 的路由器，结果发现都死贵死贵，于是就退一步换一个双频路由器，还是死贵死贵，后来就变成了买一块双频的 mini PCI 网卡，38 大洋，昨天想换到路由器上，发现尼玛天线的接线太短了，接不到网卡上！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 飞线咯
<RainFlying> onlylove: 关键是用什么飞啊！
<onlylove> RainFlying: openwrt的bootloader是啥，我记得就是uboot啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 旧鼠标里面的线行不？
<onlylove> sou_: 出门左转嵌入式
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的，WR703N 自带的 bootloader 也是 uboot, 不过我想刷的是有网络串口的 u-boot，就是启动的时候可以通过 UDP 看到启动的过程，同时可以发送按键过去。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不知道，不过还是很麻烦的，线要接好什么的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过我记得无线网卡天线貌似比鼠标里面的线粗好多，不知道是不是皮厚
<sou_> onlylove: 有频道名称不？发给我一下 学习下
<onlylove> sou_: 没频道
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这个是其次吧，中途接线很麻烦的，接触不了就死了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我怕细了烧了
<onlylove> sou_: 你可不可以多百度下arm嵌入式
<onlylove> sou_: 我连google都没让你用
<sou_> 嗯  谢下指导
<onlylove> sou_: 或者你直接去书店买本书
<onlylove> sou_: 书上会和你说，用谁家的板子，淘宝买个就行
<onlylove> 可惜arcom倒闭了
<sou_> onlylove: 我没接触过 谢谢了
<onlylove> 为了定制平板应用，接触一个新领域，真不知道值不值
<sou_> 你们聊着 我去刮网
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我想买东芝个电脑，然后想换高分屏……略纠结
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不用1080P，1600*900就行
<imtxc> onlylove: …………
<onlylove> imtxc: 你点点啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 吓我一跳，我在陌陌上居然看到一个用骆一禾的句子当签名的妹子…………
<imtxc> 现在豆瓣妹子都转战陌陌了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 居然还玩陌陌
<imtxc> onlylove: 有妹子的app，我都玩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 40-150的镜头, 调到80左右的时候, 要2米以内都不能对焦...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ^^
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 上面都是职业的妹子了吧?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 擦，你以为这是万恶的旧社会？？！！ 幼稚
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 嘘，imtxc分不清，
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 新社会的职业妹子会读诗？笑话
<imtxc> 如果真是，那也就太敬业了………………
<imtxc> 我问问看会不会对对子……
<imtxc> cc onlylove
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 要不要给 imtxc看看绿茶的定义
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 可以. 我也不懂
<onlylove> imtxc: 会读诗，你真的以为她们读？她们只不过拿来装而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 2m?? 不可能吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不用说别人，海子，她们除了知道面朝大海春暖花开，还知道啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 戴望舒，她们知道？
<imtxc> onlylove: 好歹也知道五月的麦地吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 食指
<onlylove> imtxc: 舒婷
<onlylove> imtxc: 这些她们都知道？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我喜欢的是那句“姐姐，今夜我不关心人类，我只想你"　cc leeeee
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。怎么搞得像我一样的发言。
<imtxc> jiero: 有感而发啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 黑夜给你黑色眼睛，她们知道是谁的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这你就错了，这句谁都知道
<jiero> onlylove:  黑丝给你黑色心情
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，顾城这句太烂了
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 现在。。。不知道干什么。
<onlylove> jiero: 抓水母去
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 装了ubuntu14.04笔记本温度高的吓人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460082 我的笔记本是thinkpadT440p，GT730的独显，装的14.04，现在也不知道是风扇还是硬盘狂转，电脑温度高的吓人，看了好多帖子，有人说是独显的问题，要装bumblebee,也有人说14.04不需要装。还有帖子说
<^k^>  ─> 可以装laptopmodetools,请问大神们有没有遇到这样的问题啊，有没有详细系统的解决办法啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alonglkj — 2014-05-27 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 真要文艺妹子，就来小众的
<leeeee> onlylove：戴望舒也就只知道油纸伞。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我用残损的手掌
<leeeee> onlylove：== 木有文艺情怀。。
<leeeee> imtxc：你能别猥琐么？
<imtxc> leeeee: 我是引用来着
<leeeee> imtxc：你还玩陌陌？。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你完了
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己看着补救吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 必须啊，陌陌遇见有加有空都玩
<leeeee> onlylove：你被甩好几个时代了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我怎么被甩了好几个时代？
<leeeee> imtxc：牛！！
<onlylove> leeeee: imtxc玩的这些我都知道
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 镜头都有最短对焦距离的呀
<leeeee> onlylove：QQ,微信，陌陌都不玩。。不是好几个时代么
<onlylove> leeeee: 我玩qq的时候qq还叫oicq
<leeeee> onlylove：好吧 。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 后来被icq打官司，改名叫qq2000,然后一直按年份改版本号
<leeeee> 哦。。
<cherrot> 我玩QQ的时候是叫qicq来着？
<onlylove> leeeee: 2004年还是05年的时候我都玩qq空间了
<onlylove> leeeee: 那时候qq空间需要邀请才能开
<leeeee> onlylove：代沟啊。。那时候我神马都不知道呢。。
<jiero> onlylove: 时代变了。
<onlylove> jiero: 时代是变了，所以我现在专心玩游戏
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道当年的qq多小巧
<leeeee> jiero：你也玩陌陌？
<onlylove> cherrot: 哪像现在你社的破烂端，开了qq别的都不用干了
<onlylove> cherrot: 当年256内存机器挂5个qq还能看电影
<jiero> onlylove:  有 tm 啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 不。
<cherrot> onlylove:  养了一群屎一样的产品经理
<onlylove> leeeee: 玩互联网，不管他们吹的多牛，记住几点，在网上，没人知道对面是啥，在网上，你的一举一动都会被记录，最后，不管你在网上多牛，关了电脑，你还是你
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 但是, 两三米, 是不是太长了?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 而且, 没办法微距了呀
<eexp> onlylove: 啥你还是你哦。你不是你了。
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你也开始玩摄影了？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
 * jiero 是唯一全自动化的。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我是手机党
<jiero> 你们都高大上了。
<onlylove> eexp: 反正我就知道，cherrot公司偷偷数钱的最多
<imtxc> jiero: 别提 腾讯tm
<eexp> onlylove: 支持打到 cherrot
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 微距是要专门镜头的   80mm 两三米顶多也就拍个半身吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 百微
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 只能拍个头像 半身都拍不全
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我的是m43的底子
<jiero> imtxc eexp  cherrot onlylove 从 cherrot 房子外出来的桥上 http://pasteboard.co/kuSSXPK.jpg
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 3米, 能拍半身没问题吧
<jiero> 哦。怎么忘记 zenNamaste 了。。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 哦 全副能
<jiero> 你们都是器材党啊。。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 屁全副...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我的m43呀...
 * jiero 改天也去搞个可以手动的数码相机玩玩。
 * zenNamaste <- 穷鬼
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/311863
<onlylove> jiero: 别随便给人扣器材党的帽子
<jiero> onlylove: 我的意思是有器材的人，可以组成团体
<onlylove> jiero: 器材党是有特殊含义的
<cherrot> jiero: 壮栽我大回龙观
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我是说全副能 半幅3米我50的头也顶多拍个半身
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦哦
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 好吧..
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧。
<onlylove> cherrot: 相机壕
<leeeee> onlylove：== 我本来就是我啊。。我出去听故事了
<leeeee> 卧槽！！
<onlylove> cc imtxc
<leeeee> 渣男太多了
<leeeee> 我同门被甩了
<leeeee> 我去挖下八卦
<cherrot> leeeee: 818
<leeeee> 反正就是渣男
<leeeee> 我去了
<leeeee> ~~~
<cherrot> 7878
<jiero> leeeee:  我没机会去甩人。
 * wzssyqa 同没有机会
<jiero> leeeee:  这里的男生都只有被甩
<onlylove> cherrot: 骑马拍照放烟花？
<leeeee> jiero：来 姐给你甩一下
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> wzssyqa ：来 姐给你摔一下
<imtxc> leeeee: 我们不合适，还是做朋友吧
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 没那么暴力
<leeeee> imtxc：==
<leeeee> 我去了 你们一群
<eexp> 据某中介经纪人介绍：过去十年北京倒腾房子的“房虫”积累起千万身家，“今年市场是整个冻结了...我就碰上过一个公务员手中八九套房的，听说他们现在急的跳脚呢，中介口中“房东缺钱着急卖房子”的，多半是他们。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 卖不出去着急什么？
<onlylove> eexp: 急啥，一堆人租不到房子
<onlylove> eexp: 看看北京满大街的黑中介
<onlylove> eexp: 满大街的二房东
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可能是借钱买的房子
<eexp> 租房的收益，不好的
<eexp> 租售比超过25年，就划不来了
<wzssyqa> eexp: 又没多少房产税
<eexp> http://img3.cache.netease.com/96/2014/5/26/20140526231352a153b.jpg
<onlylove> eexp: 租房的收益，足够缴月供了
<wzssyqa> eexp: 继续持有呗
<eexp> 过5年才少税。最近5年，有好多套住了的
<eexp> 这个值得看。http://img1.cache.netease.com/96/2014/5/26/20140526231923421bc.jpg
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可能是借钱买的房子，市场一不景气，就各路催债的。资金链容易断裂
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 人心不足蛇吞象，自作孽
<RainFlying> 卧槽，都太文艺了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 总体来说，很多人还是铮了的
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨。
<wzssyqa> 掙
<onlylove> RainFlying: 文艺毛，舒婷，戴望舒，食指，这些都是语文课本里面有的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 就最后砸手里的接盘侠可能挂掉
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你说接盘侠，突然想起lenovo
<zhan> 食指
<zhan> 相信未来啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不过gov要是再次开印刷机，就不好说了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 印刷机这事情，真不好说
<zhan> 说这个是不是会暴露年龄啊　 onlylove  语文课本不是一直在改么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 食指是什么东西？
<onlylove> zhan: 应该不会
<onlylove> zhan: 不过说鲁迅，大概就暴露了，不过这边暴露不暴露无所谓
<onlylove> RainFlying: 食指 《相信未来》
<imtxc> RainFlying: 。。。。。。。
 * zenNamaste 我与地坛
<imtxc> RainFlying: 大佬。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 史铁生
<RainFlying> onlylove: 木有听说过
<zhan> 乌鸦喝水
<onlylove> RainFlying: 当蛛网无情的查封了我的灶台
 * zenNamaste 我与天坛  我与日坛  我与日月坛  我与世纪坛
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没见过这样的橘子
<RainFlying> 句子
<imtxc> RainFlying: 跟他一派的诗人有北岛顾城你应该知道
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是啊，很难说
 * imtxc 我与知春路
<zhan> 就说会暴露年龄
 * zenNamaste 我与常营回族自治区
 * imtxc 我与五道口
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不过要是现在憋不住开印刷机，过几年死得更惨
<onlylove> RainFlying: 当灰烬的余烟叹息着贫困的悲哀，
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你狠
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/420499/9253325.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 相信未来_百度百科
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 过几年继续开印刷机
<RainFlying> imtxc: 顾城就一句，北岛没听说过，至少初中高中的语文课本语文读本我都是整本通读过的，只是大部分抒情文读不懂。
<zhan> 史铁生都死了有几年了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 当年上学的时候很迷的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 北岛，呼唤啊
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 然后继续刚不住, 继续刷. 十几年之后觉得是在刚不住了, 开始发粮票/油票.
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 别乱印就好
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 一斤大米, 5w块钱 + 1斤的粮票
<onlylove> zhan: 李白杜甫都死了几千年了
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 粮票派发, 钱要上班自己赚. 想买大米, 缺一不可
<onlylove> zhan: 先秦的，孔子荀子
<nyfair> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1089646-1.shtml
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 米帝素质真高:男孩水库撒尿官员令水库放万吨自来水_国际观察_天涯论坛
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1196423
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 德克萨斯州人要喝上马桶水啦！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 粑粑国自己国内东西部也玩双重标准？
<nyfair> 奥勒冈州的居民拒绝喝尿，德州人民热爱吃屎
<lainme> 放水那事不是被吐糟的很惨么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:52
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 不会再有印粮票的机会了吧
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 为啥?
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 吃饱了之后，再也回不去了
<leeeee> 肥来了
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 他们以前能印粮票，是大家觉得挨饿是理所当然的
<leeeee> 挖了一下八卦
<leeeee> 顺便刷新了一下恋爱观
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 现在可不是这么觉得了
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 恩.
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 什么情况？
<lainme> leeeee: 来八卦
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 现在如果吃不饱, 那就只能扒了那些资本家/官员的皮来吃了
<leeeee> 女生是我同门 一个导师下的  跟她男友高中同学 谈了一年半 异地
<leeeee> 前两天突然男友提出分手  说什么  她太优秀了，，配不上她  他压力太大。。
<leeeee> 男的是学计算机的 工作是销售。。
<leeeee> 总之两人还在横着。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 管人要车要房了？
<leeeee> 没有。。
<leeeee> 男生自己作啊。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不好说
<leeeee> 貌似是家里要他考公务员，，
<leeeee> 他压力大。。
<leeeee> 最后跟我同学说 等他考上了 就带她回家
<leeeee> 没有考上 就分手。。
<wzssyqa> 那可能真是压力很大
<lainme> wzssyqa: 我觉得很有可能就是这样，女方比男方学历高，自己不在意周围人也喜欢说
<leeeee> 然后另外一个女生就说 我们应该去找30岁的男的嫁了算了。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这女孩子也不是会很依赖的样子吧
<leeeee> 嗯 应该是吧。。
<huntxu> leeeee: 这种明显就是异地有小三了嘛
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不知道啊。。
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 很可能哇
<leeeee> 她上一个 就是劈腿
<leeeee> 好悲催( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<imtxc> ……
<huntxu> 这种压力太大配不上都是假的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我想说：可怜之人必有可恨之处
 * imtxc 搬小板凳听 leeeee 讲那劈腿的故事
<zhan> 异地本来就不靠谱
<leeeee> 不会吧 我同学挺好的啊
 * wzssyqa 搬来了小马扎
<leeeee> 男生这种动心
<leeeee> 东西。。。喜新厌旧多了去了
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个是很早的事情了，放水库，我记得说是从奔牛溪引水，然后人说有人拍到笨牛溪被污染咋办
<leeeee> 我大学看到的太多了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后还有人计算过浓度
<huntxu> zhan: 异地两年半，刚结束
<zhan> huntxu: 修成啦？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 你这两年也没少闹腾吧
<huntxu> zhan: 回广州了 :P
<onlylove> leeeee: 说的好像女生劈腿的少似的
<leeeee> 然后我同学就在说 同龄的男生 都会觉得 我应该为未来奋斗。。不谈。。
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 还好，不算很折腾
<leeeee> 等到挣到钱了
<onlylove> leeeee: 要我从贴吧给你找818否
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 反倒由于离得远不敢太吵
<leeeee> 再找个二十出头的。。
<leeeee> onlylove：不用。。我只想说
<onlylove> leeeee: 我应该为未来奋斗，现在这样子没人能看上
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 女孩子也一个个都基本不靠谱啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 动不动要车要房，现在物价这么高，谁受得了啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: +1
<onlylove> leeeee: 还是等自己有一定资本了，慢慢玩
<leeeee> onlylove：说到这个问题 她们也在说，，说那你因为你们要找的都是拜金女啊，，
<onlylove> leeeee: 毛
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 有不拜金的？
<leeeee> 还在那说。。当人家化妆品不要钱买啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 现在我家里要结婚的，没房子直接吹
<lainme> onlylove: 不要房的男方反倒不放心，想着是不是对方要我入赘之类
<onlylove> lainme: 要房的话我要等我爸的遗产
 * imtxc 我对不要房的妹子放心
<piggybox_> leeeee: 感觉那男的情商很低啊
<leeeee> onlylove：== 结婚什么的跟谈恋爱有什么关系？》
<lainme> 之前见过一个，女方明确表示不要房子，可以住自己家的，然后男方整天愁啊愁
<leeeee> piggybox_：不知道啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 整个社会风气就这样
<onlylove> leeeee: 没房你还想如何如何？
<imtxc> leeeee: ………………
<onlylove> leeeee: 家长就像卖姑娘一样
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 本来就是个买卖
<onlylove> leeeee: 一切不以结婚为目的的恋爱都是耍流氓
<huntxu> lainme: 自己家这个确实有些男的会愁啊
<leeeee> onlylove：面包总会有的 谈恋爱还看对方有无房？
<onlylove> leeeee: 当然看
<onlylove> leeeee: 有房少奋斗20年
<lainme> huntxu: 不是父母家，是另买的房子
<onlylove> leeeee: 谁苦哈哈的跟你奋斗
<leeeee> onlylove：那我幼稚了。。
<huntxu> lainme: 那女的还单身么，电话多少
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你到时候也会变的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39698
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | DOS投票机软件bug扰乱比利时大选
<zhan> 迟早都要买。
<lainme> huntxu: 我们那很多独生女都是自带房产的。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是你幼稚了
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我不觉得房子这事是一个人的事啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 是你这样的少了
<huntxu> lainme: 在哪里，球介绍
<imtxc> lainme: 吓唬人
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 等你身边有一帮土豪诱惑你的时候，你就不见得经得住诱惑了
<lainme> imtxc: 事实。我知道的至少4个
<imtxc> lainme: 给 huntxu 介绍3个，给我介绍一个吧
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 再说了，人家土豪也不见得不靠谱，甚至往往更靠谱
<lainme> huntxu: 西安
<leeeee> onlylove：不至于吧 我认识很多啊
<bcao> huntxu, lainme 说的是事实阿
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39696
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | B-52同温层堡垒升级IT系统
<bcao> 石家庄的市区的妹子各个都有3，4套房子阿
<wzssyqa> bcao: 这些省会和地级市基本马上都要崩盘了吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 拆迁户的妹子，确实很多房
<huntxu> imtxc: 我四个都要，你边去
<bcao> wzssyqa, 不会 ，真心没有
 * huntxu 马上改信回教
<wzssyqa> bcao: 指望远郊的农民来买？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我没说土豪不靠谱 任何问题都不能一刀切
<wzssyqa> bcao: 或租
<bcao> wzssyqa, 我没说买房阿，我只是强调我老家的妹子各个都有三四套房子阿 ，并且是市区，学区房附近 不愁租阿
<imtxc> bcao: 你老家哪里
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 但是问题是，有土豪诱惑的时候，人家也更靠谱，妹子怎么可能不动心
<bcao> imtxc, 石家庄
<leeeee> wzssyqa：什么意思？要是妹纸已有对象 那么不必冒险啊。。
<zhan> 快搬家。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 为啥会是冒险呢？
<zhan> 沉没成本 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这边一穷逼，那边一土豪
 * imtxc 深深的感觉这个世界的恶意，今天的话题看不下去了
<wzssyqa> zhan: 那得看诱惑多大拉
<leeeee> wzssyqa：土豪会诱惑你 不会诱惑别人？ 你会扑上去 别人不会扑上去？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不好说啊
<jiero> leeeee onlylove :  我一直在耍流氓
<jiero> wzssyqa:  土豪你有货
<leeeee> wzssyqa：那就别说了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我又不是土豪
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我就是一穷逼啊
 * jiero 才是穷逼
<jiero> wzssyqa:  别在我面前装穷
<leeeee> 得了吧你们就
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你自己饿着肚子，看着一个馒头就咸菜的人就觉得那是土豪？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  恩。
<onlylove> 一群信用卡壕在我面前装穷
<jiero> onlylove: 我信用卡这次还款 60元 RMB
<leeeee> 穷和豪都是你们自己认为的
<jiero> onlylove:  上次1100都是给实习生交网费
<wzssyqa> jiero: 问题是旁边一帮地主啊，咱俩就别在这比穷了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 实习生缴网费？
<leeeee> jiero：我还信用卡都木有呢。。有债也说明有钱啊 有偿债能力
<onlylove> jiero: 你实习生上网还花钱，单位没网？
 * wzssyqa 感觉在这个问题上男女有根深蒂固的相互不信任
<jiero> leeeee: 还债能力不看你自己。
<jiero> onlylove:  我是宿舍管理员谢谢
<lainme> jiero: 管理员平时都负责什么？
<onlylove> lainme: 偷窥女生宿舍
<zhan> 打扫卫生的吧
<leeeee> jiero：当然看自己
<jiero> lainme: 有问题就去帮忙。此外无。
<leeeee> lainme：他是去追妹纸的
<zhan> 女生宿舍管理员啊
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 近水楼台是这个成语不
<jiero> lainme: 负责陪小女孩玩
<zhan> 那是幼教
<wzssyqa> jiero: 玩什么游戏呢？
<zhan> 估计是“医生和病人”？
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<jiero> huntxu:  得不到，她曾经和我解释 我愿将心向明月,奈何明月照沟渠! 都翻成白话，我都没搞懂！
<onlylove> leeeee: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3052731714?see_lz=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【科普向】已婚大妈告诉你，你为什么会被三。_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<huntxu> jiero: 她喜欢另外一个不喜欢她的
<onlylove> leeeee: 来，刷新下恋爱观
<zhan> jiero: 嗯， huntxu 是正解
 * imtxc 刷新
 * imtxc F5
 * imtxc F5
<lainme> r
 * nyfair 手贱逛了下淘宝，发现我汉化的游戏被人拿来卖钱，心情顿时不好了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 上张样张啊
 * hoxily 摸摸 nyfair
 * nyfair 一个个举报贩卖色情刊物，看蛤蛤不整死他们
<imtxc> nyfair: ………………
<imtxc> nyfair: 淘宝上正版 ubuntu 光盘都能卖100元，你心情有啥不好的
<zhan> imtxc: taobao 正版光盘没他的劳动成果啊
<zhan> 遍身罗绮者，不是养蚕人
<nyfair> imtxc: ubuntu光盘跟你又没啥关系，我为这个看引擎源码，反汇编，文字翻译，还要折腾python字节码，前前后后花了3个月，连句感谢大大发片都没听到过
<imtxc> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 举报吧
<leeeee> onlylove：太多了 而且看不懂 你找个情缘去就好了啊 。。
 * wzssyqa 发现刚才那个贴吧完全看不懂呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 让 cherrot讲给你听
<leeeee> wzssyqa：+1
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 那是因为你太高大上了，根本没接触过那个世界
<zhan> wzssyqa: http://www.projectup.net/blog/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=604:2010-06-29-06-45-57&Itemid=29  看这个吧，能看懂
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 誘惑評價模型(十) 沉沒成本再探 - 專案管理生活思維
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我一堆小学初中同学玩这些
<jiero> zhan huntxu 你们都是对的。
<leeeee> onlylove：你给解释下啊 那个观是什么
<jiero> wzssyqa:  玩什么我还真不知道。。。。
<RainFlying> nyfair: 感谢大大发片。
<zhan> RainFlying: 你该说“好人一生平安”
<onlylove> leeeee: 没啥好解释的，你就把那些当成不一样的人群就是了
<onlylove> leeeee: 比方我这种无聊给你发如何被三的，就是没事找抽的
<leeeee> 当然不一样啊，，完全不懂在讲什么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 忘了, 在家呢.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我不会拍呀
<onlylove> leeeee: 算了，下次不给你发了……
<leeeee> 的确啊 什么是剑三都不懂。。
<leeeee> 里面都是专业术语
<RainFlying> zhan: 留帖不留种，菊花被人*。
<onlylove> leeeee: 没啥专业的……真的
<zhan> 你们这是代沟！
<lainme> leeeee: 网游
<leeeee> 看了好多楼，，才知道“情缘”是啥。。那些角色更是不懂。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你没必要知道那些角色
<leeeee> lainme：嗯 没玩过，，不是很懂
<leeeee> onlylove：没看懂啊 怎么理解上下文呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要知道，这是个人和人交互的游戏，有些东西是同样的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你找找里面有个小妹子二狗子小三子的对话
<leeeee> onlylove：我有时候看小说结局不写直白 我都看不懂。。。何况你这种游戏类的
 * zenNamaste 只玩过单机的剑侠情缘... 月影传说
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我也玩过那个狗血的
<zenNamaste> jiero: lol~
 * zenNamaste 我还记得里面的技能  --  跟个盟主学的银钩铁画
<onlylove> leeeee: 你的重点不是上下文，而是把里面的“三”相关的内容抽出来
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 总体情节是一个女的在游戏理勾引男的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280907  <-  不错诶
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Panasonic 松下 Lumix DMC-GX7 套机（无低通、可翻转取景器、二代“饼神”）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove> leeeee: 就是不管怎样，你（或者你的好友，或者路人）在游戏里被人三了
<nyfair> 人在做，天在看
<nyfair> 上网搜索XXX，有真相
<leeeee> 还是不懂。。
<onlylove> 掉线，不爽
<onlylove> 干活去
<jiero> nyfair:  ... 狗血的，告诉我怎么追女孩子
<leeeee> onlylove：什么在游戏里被三了？
<leeeee> jiero：你要追谁？
<onlylove> leeeee: 简单说，你和你男朋友一起玩游戏，然后你男友在游戏里认识别的女孩子，不要你了
<onlylove> leeeee: 他，啾啾呗，还能有谁
<onlylove> leeeee: 他要这么快移情别恋，以后别搭理他
<leeeee> onlylove：这都可以。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 为什么不可以
<onlylove> leeeee: 世纪佳缘和百合啥的和这游戏比，弱爆了
<nyfair> jiero: 这个不同人完全不一样，你得先回答点问题
<nyfair> jiero: 1脑残否？
<leeeee> onlylove：好吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 2. 如果脑残，何种程度？
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛线，世纪佳缘和百合网至少是正规的约炮网站，和这种地下约炮游戏还是有区别的
<jiero> nyfair:  1. 是上次说的那个女孩子 —— 不知道怎么叫脑残呢。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  还是她
<onlylove> 擦，每周发现2个BUG是闹哪样！
<onlylove> 这意思是如果dev的代码太好没BUG，QA还不过了
<nyfair> jiero: 脑残很容易理解，比如我这种，完全没法讲逻辑
<onlylove> 是不是要dev故意放水写BUG
<jiero> nyfair:  是脑残的。
<nyfair> jiero: 玩那个贴吧游戏吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 别听她扯，女人都不讲逻辑
<jiero> nyfair: 什么贴吧游戏？
<nyfair> jiero: è´±3
<jiero> nyfair:  不玩
<onlylove> nyfair: 你再正规有毛用，金山分分钟秒杀你
<jiero> nyfair:  她喜欢看书和探索
<nyfair> jiero: 学历
<jiero> nyfair:  大学
<leeeee> nyfair：借你一个娃 跟我一起去玩吧。。
<nyfair> 本硕博？，211 985 国际知名的，或者洋垃圾大学？
<leeeee> nyfair：我要带我外甥女去亲子活动。。
<jiero> nyfair:  呵，省属二本
<jiero> leeeee:  nyfair是女孩子啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 其实 nyfair也是男孩子
<nyfair> 喜欢看什么书？
<jiero> nyfair:  闲书 小说
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛, 事实上debian的人正在重新把mplayer和ffmpeg带回来, 看https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159 的最后几个comments
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #732159 - RM: mplayer - RoM - unmaintained, RC-buggy, alternatives exist - Debian Bug report logs
<leeeee> 我知道她女生啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 前些天有个妹子推荐我看了<北京故事>
<nyfair> adam8157: 我不关心那个啊，我都不用多年了
<leeeee> 难不成我找男的去啊
<adam8157> nyfair: just FYI
<adam8157> "13:55 < leeeee> 难不成我找男的去啊"   leeeee 你到底什么取向
<nyfair> adam8157: 因为ubuntu论坛有人骂我脑残我才去找得这些信息去看
<zhan> adam8157: 蛋壕
<adam8157> zhan: phd壕
<leeeee> adam8157：我要带我外甥女去 但是我们一对太孤单了 我想找她带着个娃一起去啊。。
<nyfair> jiero: 起点，晋江，小四，名著，小轻，看得是哪类？
<leeeee> adam8157：可以借她一个娃嘛
<jiero> nyfair:  图书馆。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  都看
<nyfair> jiero: 图书馆不也那几类...
<onlylove> nyfair: 擦，别闹，jiero不知道你说的网站里面有啥
<jiero> nyfair: 我没和她一起看书过。
<nyfair> jiero: 得...你至少给几本名字吧
<leeeee> 魔都的妹纸太少了嘛这里。。
<jiero> nyfair:  我不知道啊。我没和她交流看什么书。现在问她？
<nyfair> jiero: 别
<onlylove> leeeee: 据说nyfair是在魔都，然后好多人要求原来这一人去严明正身，那人不敢去
<nyfair> jiero: 这种问题要问也是刚接触的时候问的，要么也是平时瞎扯的时候随意谈的话题
<onlylove> leeeee: 因为不敢去，所以到现在nyfair的性别一直是迷
<leeeee> onlylove：为什么呢
<jiero> nyfair:  现在她禁止我进入她qq空间了 :p
<onlylove> leeeee: 魔都丈母娘啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 滚！
<nyfair> jiero: 哦，那更不用问了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我又肿么戳到你了
<nyfair> jiero: 上周末去吃饭了么
<nyfair> onlylove: 你黑我母上干嘛
<jiero> nyfair:  我去北京，她去其他地方了。
<leeeee> onlylove：哦。。她肯定是女生啊 我感觉很准的
<jiero> leeeee: 现在我也感觉出 nyfair是女生
<onlylove> nyfair: 说的好像你母上给自己挑女婿的时候不精挑细选一样，魔都丈母娘那是有名的
<jiero> 因为女生一般不讲男生说的那种色情笑话
<leeeee> jiero：不单单是这个，，
<jiero> leeeee: 那是什么，泼墨法？
<jiero> nyfair: 一开始你有没有当我是女的？
<leeeee> == 就是感觉啊
<nyfair> jiero: 从来没有
<nyfair> jiero: 女生不可能感慨上世纪的rts游戏
<onlylove> nyfair: 梦幻模拟战？
<nyfair> onlylove: rgs是即时战略
<nyfair> rts
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。好的。
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，和战棋搞混了
<onlylove> nyfair: 即时战略，ra95 ra98？
<nyfair> onlylove: 另外，langrisser的人设漆原是画色情动画出道的
<eexp> real girl sex
<onlylove> nyfair: 管那些作甚……
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨一出来就重口味
<zhan> adam8157: 恩，一起打依依
 * adam8157 slaps eexp 
 * zhan kick eexp 
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为说这个名字逼格比较低，要能扯出柠檬乳霜这种开山作，那在别人心目中地位就不一样了
 * onlylove slaps eexp
<onlylove> nyfair: 你赢了
<wzssyqa> eexp: 怎么感觉好久不见 roylez ?
<jiero> nyfair:   然后呢？我还没有想到办法啊
<jiero> nyfair:  怎么追女孩子呢
<nyfair> jiero: 不让你看qq空间却能跟你煲电话？
<zhan> 是啊，竹席干啥去啦 eexp adam8157
<jiero> nyfair: 我几乎没给她打过多少次电话，只是请她到我姥爷家聊天说了几次。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 去追一个正确的，就不会问这么多了
<adam8157> zhan: 不知道, 前天大半夜给我打skype没接到, 可能是被淫魔得手前的报警电话
<jiero> wzssyqa:  什么是正确的。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 好追的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我感觉我现在状态也不那么对
 * adam8157 围观
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你是霸占人家闺女。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  让对方有求与你的同时侵犯人权。。。
<eexp> wzssyqa: zhan 乐乐去澳洲，准备找鬼妹了。
 * adam8157 觉得思路不错
<eexp> 蛋蛋朵。你无聊，还去跟贴了啊
<zhan> eexp: 鬼妹是啥
<nyfair> adam8157: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159 这根本就没结论啊
<eexp> 就是味道很重的洋妞
<jiero> nyfair:  我要了她电话那天之后她就不让去她空间了。
<adam8157> nyfair: 中间说mplayer2不活跃 最后说在打包mplayer嘛
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 什么思路不错？
<jiero> nyfair: 好象是。
<adam8157> wzssyqa: "14:12 < jiero> wzssyqa:  让对方有求与你的同时侵犯人权。。"
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 你也挖苦我
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 我不知道你们在说什么
<yunfan> adam8157: 上帽子 给我 -n
<nyfair> jiero: 这，我怎么感觉是她既不搭理你又吊着你
<yunfan> jiero: 女人都这样 不要上他当
<adam8157> 怎么-n
<yunfan> adam8157: 就是modes啊
<yunfan> 我现在是+n的 不能发quit msg
 * yunfan 没特权很不爽
<nyfair> yunfan: 笨，自己开个channel自己给特权
<yunfan> nyfair: 我自己 channel是可以 但是我要在这个频道可以
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • RTL8723BE升级3.13.0-27内核后上网死机怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460088 ubuntu 14.04,RTL8723BE网卡，之前用3.13.0-24的内核网卡还算稳定，今天系统升级更新了3.13.0-27，就出问题了，一上网就死机，键盘完全没有反映。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8lia
<^k^>  ─> ng — 2014-05-27 14:12
<yunfan> 额 chanserv自动给我上n
<yunfan> 为何 nyfair就没事?
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。那是什么呢。
<adam8157> 不会用
<yunfan> adam8157: 不行就算了 看来是要去freenode申请个什么东西
<nyfair> jiero: 那是连备胎也当不上的意思，你为什么非要我说出来！
<zhan> 这个小纠结
<jiero> nyfair:  哦。本来就是不喜欢我。
<adam8157> yunfan: n是频道的mode, 不是nick的
<jiero> nyfair:  确实的，不会被当成备胎。
<yunfan> adam8157: 毛 跟个人有关系的 nyfair离开就可以发quit msg
<adam8157> yunfan: 我也可以啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你是op 他有不是
<xxooteacher> jiero: 要么放弃，要么实在纠结不下去，就强上呗
<yunfan> 所以跟个人设置有关系
<nyfair> 我没有教唆犯罪，你们都在场哦
<yunfan> 算了 不管这个 没有就没有
<imtxc> 啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 有个东西请教
<adam8157> yunfan: 乖
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当好
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<yunfan> 那种楼宇应答机 有没对应的soc可以自己开发应答电路的？
<jiero> nyfair:  ...纠结。。
<onlylove> yunfan: quit msg？就是那个/quit 加上信息？
<yunfan> 我这楼下有电子门禁 但是该死的物业没有给卡
<yunfan> 该死的邻居老喜欢关门
<nyfair> yunfan: 肛了！
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事，找物业
<yunfan> 我想在自己家的应答机那做个电路 有人呼叫 自动发回开门的信息
<yunfan> 这样就不用老取钥匙来开楼下的门了
<yunfan> 直接拨号我家的房间号就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 自动应答电话？
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，响两下自动接听的？
<jiero> nyfair:  就是说没得说了？
<jiero> nyfair:  反正说话不会有任何意义？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 就是别人在楼下按你房间号要求开门 你家里有个电话机一样的东西 拿起来可以跟他说话 也可以按个按钮给他开门
<nyfair> adam8157: 我说大便是不是有正式版洁癖啊，mplayer5年发一个版本，它就等5年？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那个啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是 stable里的也是svn
<yunfan> onlylove: 我希望直接有人呼叫就给他发开门信号
<yunfan> onlylove: 是
<yunfan> 可有soc是高这个的？
<nyfair> jiero: 说话肯定有意义，但据我观察，你属于不太会说话的
<zhan> 这有安全隐患吧。。。
<jiero> nyfair: debian 确实是 正式版洁癖啊，只有正式版的才能 sid
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个东西，如果没扣好的话，别人是可以听到你屋里谈话的
<jiero> nyfair:  你说对了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且到时候你家的按钮也不好用
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我知道
<happyaron> qiao: 膜拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<yunfan> 我就像知道如何做我想的那个功能
<jiero> nyfair:  应该说什么？
<nyfair> jiero: 我上次不教你了？
<nyfair> jiero: 那段梨花体
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果频率高的芯片  还可以截图发给在外的主人 :]
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司ppa的机器好还是obs的机器好
<onlylove> yunfan: 遥控器
<onlylove> yunfan: 不用经过门禁按钮，直接按下，然后屋里就给信号开门
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。记不住了。。梨花体。。
<yunfan> 靠 搜了下 那东西是sip的
<adam8157> nyfair: 没用过obs...
<happyaron> jiero: wzssyqa 绝逼土豪
<adam8157> happyaron: 记得带一打儿妹子回来
<happyaron> 先去会议室，再来吹水。
<zhan> 去哪带？先预订一个
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才摘下来看了下 有四个gpio 估计可以
<yunfan> 音频估计是通用的
<yunfan> 视频估计也是 看画质很像电视机扫描线时代那种
<yunfan> 晚上拆机看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 拆坏了找物业？
<yunfan> 不知道是否可以 设置成 呼叫我的房间号以后 再输入密码开门
<nyfair> adam8157: 这个速度算快还是慢？https://build.opensuse.org/package/live_build_log/home:nyfair/riptools/openSUSE_Factory/x86_64
<yunfan> 不过那个信号介入有点奇怪 18v的
<^k^> ⇪ t: Live Build Log - openSUSE Build Service
<adam8157> nyfair: 看不懂
<nyfair> adam8157: 已经编译了2小时了啊
<SuoKunlong-China> 有人帮忙确认一下一个libreoffice的bug吗
<SuoKunlong-China> 在ubuntu下
<jiero> nyfair:  再教一边吧。我log里没搜到呢。
<onlylove> yunfan: 可以直接输密码吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我舅家的就是，可以用密码或者门卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说的那种密码是统一的 我这楼下以前也是的 是在输入房间号的时候输入一个
<yunfan> 我的意思是 先输入房间号 拨通我家的应答机 然后再输入密码 两码事
<yunfan> 信号处理一个在物业中心那 一个在我家
<onlylove> yunfan: 理解了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是自动应答啊……问题是，你家应答机，能收到你按的按键么
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 谢谢
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以你还是考虑让应答机在响多少声以后自动应答比较好
<happyaron> 你们这是把  leeeee 要玩跑了的节奏啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这就是我想了解的 我家的应答机是否能收到后续的按键
<yunfan> 我个人觉得可能可以
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你最近这脸皮真的很见增生啊，lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 实在不行就语音输入好了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  脸皮
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我说什么了？
<jiero> happyaron:  我的脸皮也是
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 翻聊天记录
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 之后有这种感觉
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 你怎么了。
<jiero> happyaron:   我脸皮最近一个月厚了。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么讲
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你说irc？
<jiero> happyaron: 我的感觉，蹭。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯啊
<zhan> “此人脸皮三尺厚，两尺长的胡子穿不透”
<happyaron> jiero: 蹭是啥意思。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 只是敢在公开场合说了
<happyaron> zhan: 没事，你一直都是坏掉的。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 所以你脸皮变厚了么，lol
<happyaron> jiero: 蹭是啥意思
<zhan> happyaron: 带一打，我预订一个
<jiero> happyaron: 赖皮狗一般呢。
<happyaron> zhan: 等我先把海关那个搞定的。
<jiero> happyaron: 到处蹭饭蹭地方
<jiero> happyaron: 蹭脸熟。。。
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> zhan: 好 分你一个
<leeeee> happyaron：哎呀 不跑了也不是你们的错啦
<leeeee> 我跑了，，，
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦？你那又一打？给我留一个
<happyaron> leeeee: ？
<happyaron> leeeee: 语句不通顺啊
<zhan> happyaron: 你要想，搞定了一个，背后还有一群。
<happyaron> zhan: 啥意思。
<jiero> happyaron:  永远不会携带，你的花样人生
<jiero> 懈怠
<suokunlong> 请教一下这里的管理员，我们建立了一个irc频道，如何让该频道在里面没人的时候不失效？
<jiero> happyaron:  你的彩虹不是彩虹色
<happyaron> zhan: 看上哪个搞定哪个，咱不是花心的人。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，我是直男，对彩虹色无爱。
<zhan> happyaron: 其他的拿给蛋蛋啊
<happyaron> suokunlong: 向 ChanServ 注册
<happyaron> zhan: 让他自己来取
<jiero> nyfair:  求帮忙
<leeeee> happyaron：没事啦 我好得很 开得起玩笑  就算我不来也不是因为生气啦
<jiero> nyfair: 还是没搞懂你说的梨花体聊天是什么意思呢。
<zhan> adam8157: 蛋蛋，哈皮给你留了一群海关妹
<happyaron> leeeee: 你怎么语无伦次了。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 海关还是汉子多，他要的话让他来带。
<zhan> happyaron: 那你去海关抢他们的妹子，那帮汉子不会带着棍子来群殴你啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<suokunlong> 谢谢happyaron
<happyaron> zhan: 他们都殴当当了
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 你办得商务签还是旅游签？
<happyaron> gfrog: 旅游
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，商务
<gfrog> happyaron: 要营业执照了么？
<happyaron> 搞错了
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<leeeee> happyaron：== 好吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 要各种证明啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 好吧嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 例如？
<happyaron> gfrog: 邀请函，派遣信，酒店订单，等等等
<suokunlong> happyaron: 但是如何向 ChanServ 注册呢？
<happyaron> suokunlong: /msg chanserv help
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 找nancy，有个代理公司帮忙
<gfrog> happyaron: 我自己办，找代理公司要交钱的好伐
<jiero> 。。。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不是公差
<adam8157> happyaron: 求贵土壕team收留
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是公差？
<imtxc> 早
<gfrog> happyaron: 旅游
<leeeee> happyaron：没啥啊 我就是说  不要误会 我以后不来也不是因为你们黑我  这样 ，，你智商硬伤。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 昨天和kernel那美女还真聊了几句，但是没机会提你。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦。
<happyaron> leeeee: 因为找到汉子/拉拉了？
 * happyaron 开启黑人模式。
<gfrog> happyaron: 提我了么？ lol
<leeeee> happyaron：不是啊。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 咩。。。
<happyaron> 问题是怎么才能提到你们呢。。。
<zhan> 就说，我有个好基友向你问好
<adam8157> happyaron: 比如"你单身么?"
<happyaron> adam8157: 她身后那么多汉子我还是不想惨死的。
<happyaron> zhan: 这个。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 顺口提一下呗
<happyaron> gfrog: 我尽量，还有几天时间。
<zhan> 恩，不能吃独食
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 看来玩的很爽撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 是蛮爽的。
 * happyaron 这是又开启拉仇恨模式了么？
<happyaron> rainbowdash: 您改名干嘛。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 妈蛋, 我PES太矬了
<rainbowdash> adam8157: 实况几？
<happyaron> adam8157: +1
<suokunlong> happyaron: ChanServ: (notice) Please note that channels will expire if there are no eligible channel successors.
<adam8157> happyaron: 求UE收留
<suokunlong> happyaron: 是不是说，如果房间里没人了，下次就要重新再注册了？
<gfrog> adam8157: +1
<happyaron> adam8157: cts也很土豪啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛线
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们的人天天飞来飞去的
<gfrog> happyaron: 又不是我飞
<adam8157> happyaron: 反正我司是赚钱最多的部门嘴抠
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不想飞而已
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不让我飞
<happyaron> gfrog: 调岗
<gfrog> happyaron: 做咩？
<onlylove> 复现bug真困难
 * yunfan 恨当年不早点人肉
<adam8157> yunfan: huh?
<NoIE> 在 firefox 下，右键菜单中的“复制”和“剪切”的作用一样，有人与到过吗？
<Aoy> 为什么我的只有copy
<Aoy> 输入框里才有cut
<gebjgd> NoIE, 没有
<NoIE> gebjgd: 人品问题。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你拍点金发妹子照片给我  这问题就没了
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不信 你可以试试看
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我不想惹麻烦。
<NoIE> gebjgd: firefox 可以将就着用。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 我搬家了  对面的房子 1层住了2个妹子 相当不错  我已经把望远镜架好了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 浓浓的犯罪气息。
<yunfan> adam8157: 给我买个mba吧 我想出门去咖啡馆晃荡
<gebjgd> NoIE, 这叫爱好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你早点人肉啥
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国食人狂？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我自己都买不起
<yunfan> onlylove: 没啥
<onlylove> gebjgd: 天文镜？
<yunfan> adam8157: 吓 忽悠谁呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 真的
<NoIE> gebjgd: 为了不惹到警察，我放弃了无数的爱好。
<onlylove> yunfan: 第一次见你人肉，就吓坏了l5e……你要是早点……
<yunfan> adam8157: 8k你拿不出来？难道是最近期货交易出问题了 你把钱都投进去平仓了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 拿不出来. 穷.
<yunfan> adam8157: 少来 那你把工资都上到我银行账户 我每个月给你8k好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是她心理脆弱
<zhan> 吓死了，看成 恨当年不早点吃人肉
<yunfan> 以后等我学会了人工智能 语义和图像识别以后  她会吓尿的
<yunfan> 我最近发现许多基础账户都要手机验证了
<gebjgd> yunfan, onlylove NoIE 不是/是/爱好不能放弃
<yunfan> 不像以前 那时候还可以只用邮箱
<adam8157> qiao: momo
<adam8157> yunfan: 美金么?
<yunfan> adam8157: 日元
<adam8157> yunfan: 玩儿蛋去
<onlylove> yunfan: 确定不是津巴布韦币？
<yunfan> adam8157: 这不是在玩啊蛋么
<qiao> adam8157: zao ~
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者韩元
<adam8157> qiao: momo
<yunfan> onlylove: 有句老话叫 恨不相逢未嫁时
<yunfan> 这句话是屁话
<qiao> adam8157: ? 你这是 bot
<yunfan> 人工智能很有用
<zenNamaste> qiao: momo
<yunfan> 你可以编写一套符合自己人格的化身 批量创建派出去
<yunfan> 可以让你的力量成千上万倍的增强
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280933  买不买?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ THE NORTH FACE 北面 Alteo 35L 轻量化背包_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> qiao: 价格很好呀
<adam8157> 美团用支付宝登陆会有什么后果?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不能记住密码
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 实际上还是注册了个新帐号?
<qiao> zenNamaste: 看看
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 直接登陆了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那最好, 我讨厌注册新帐号
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 然后, 后台会新建立一个账号, 但是你完全不知道
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 勉强可以接受
<qiao> zenNamaste: 国内的店里不知道有么有这个货～
<leeeee> yunfan：吓你妹！
<zenNamaste> qiao: 国内, 悬
<zenNamaste> qiao: 其实探路者的, 挺便宜.
<adam8157> qiao: momo 土壕
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩，这两天都有点选择恐惧了
<qiao> zenNamaste: 赶紧推荐一个 30-35L, 价格 500左右，周4下午能送到的～
<adam8157> qiao: 我有个thinkpad电脑包, 500卖你, 送货上门
<qiao> zenNamaste: 准备放假出去玩，不想背装电脑的包了。。
<qiao> adam8157: 我也有电脑包～
<adam8157> qiao: 我的开过光
<qiao> adam8157: 我擦，是法门寺开过的我就买～
<zhan> qiao: 你可以出去玩，雇蛋蛋跟着你专门背包
<adam8157> qiao: 好, 你等着, 我本来端午就要去西安的
<adam8157> qiao: 去吃电子商城的手抓饭!
<qiao> adam8157: 法门寺离西安还有130公里呢～
<qiao> adam8157: 修下电脑风扇去。。
<adam8157> qiao: 我的目的地是乾陵, 找武则天给你开光
<zhan> 找到一个尼姑，一边吃黄瓜，一边拿着，说开光开关
<adam8157> zhan: phd啊...
<imtxc> leeeee: momo
<jiero> nyfair:  教我怎么追你
<zhan> 哈哈。。笑死了。这个 jiero 真好玩
<October21> jiero: 肿么了？
<jiero> October21: 。
<zhan> adam8157: 上次去无锡那个灵山大佛，有个家伙说给他带串开光的佛珠，去买的时候，一个尼姑，边吃香蕉边说，开光啊，开过了。
<jiero> October21:  我没怎么啊
 * adam8157 brb
<zhan> adam8157: 一边嚼着香蕉一边含糊不清的说，开过了。。。指给我们看，旁边还有开光证书。
<yunfan> leeeee: 跟我说话要客气点
<jiero> leeeee:  yunfan 是心气高傲的男人
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 那个叫userid
<yunfan> 最脑残是discuz的qq登陆插件
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 哦.
<yunfan> 你用qq授权登陆了以后 还要重新再他论坛上注册用户名和密码
<adam8157> yunfan: 这样的第三方登陆就是个残废
<yunfan> 这种产品经理真是脑壳让驴踢了
<leeeee> yunfan：==
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊 本来别人用第三方登陆就是为了省那一步
<leeeee> yunfan：我又没怎么你
<zhan> 对啊。我也超级讨厌那个登陆
<yunfan> leeeee: 哼哼
<yunfan> zhan: 你都老外了 怕什么 有NSA保护你呢
<zhan> 好多论坛都是一样
<leeeee> yunfan：哼什么哼
 * zhan 怎么成老外啦...
 * yunfan NSA is protecting you
 * yunfan and your familly and your freedom
<yunfan> leeeee: 看来你喜欢被人挖
<yunfan> 隐私
<leeeee> yunfan：对！不！起！
<yunfan> 惊弓之鸟 额
<leeeee> yunfan：我书念的少 别欺负我。。。
<yunfan> 怎么会 你也上过大学的人呢
<qiao> adam8157: 早上开机笔记本显示 Fan Error
<leeeee> yunfan：呜呜呜呜
<yunfan> 刮了胡子觉得自己太像奸人了
<yunfan> 以后不能刮
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> lainme: skype 的国内套餐用了之后还能回去墙外版本么
<qiao> zenNamaste: 赞～
<qiao> zenNamaste: 从那看它的背负
<jiero> imtxc:  。
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  曹操交给你了
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<leeeee> jiero：给你推荐一首歌 适合你现在的状态。。林峰的《爱在记忆中找你》
<zodiac1111>  有没有在嵌入式系统运行的**浏览器**,对html5支持好的.没做过gui求指教
 * imtxc 有空帮我充点skype币？我翻不过去了……
<imtxc> 那东西叫 skype 币么
<llb608> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> llb608: 进来就笑，有什么好事情？
<llb608> 我又进来了
<llb608> 有问题就来了呢
<wzssyqa> llb608: 是有谁把你ban过么？
<llb608> AMD64 装不了PPS
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以
<wzssyqa> llb608: 那东西还或者？
<llb608> 装了个I386的 用不上
<wzssyqa> 活着？
<imtxc> adam8157: thx，需要我的帐号密码？
<wzssyqa> llb608: 还能用？
<llb608> 卸载了  现在 依赖都没了
<adam8157> imtxc: 大概是要的, 你为啥翻不过去?
<imtxc> adam8157: 工具都不好使了…… 能过去，但慢的掉渣
<October21> llb608: 听说爱奇艺有linux版
<llb608> 真的？
<October21> zodiac1111: netsurf可以试试
<llb608> 哪里有下载？
<October21> llb608: 当然是官网啊
<llb608> 我去看看
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 屁, 美团要我绑定现有帐号或者注册新帐号
<llb608> 没有
<llb608> 只有个PPS
<llb608> October21: 哪里有啊  有没
<zodiac1111> October21, 不太熟悉gui的东西,目前设备上什么图形界面都没有.领导的意思是弄个led屏在设备上,不知道netsurf往下需要那些图形化的库依赖呢?或者有什么需要注意的
<October21> zodiac1111: 你去官网看看，有gtk和fb吧
<October21> zodiac1111: 我不懂开发这方面
<jiero> leeeee: 现在我单纯的是个疯子，没有什么感情。
<zodiac1111> October21, 我在爆栈网上看到与我类似的需求 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3032666/embedded-web-browser .
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux - embedded web browser - Stack Overflow
<zhan> 爆栈网，这个称呼不错
<zodiac1111> October21, fb是指?全称是什么呢?
<llb608> 安装pps amd64版的时候  error:依赖关系不满足：ia32-libs(>=2.4)
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 屁, 美团要我绑定现有帐号或者注册新帐号
<October21> zodiac1111: framebuffer
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啊? 这不按规矩出牌呀
<October21> z
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你有账号么? 帮我买个 我来付款
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我昨天刚用alipay的登陆了tootoo
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 应该有
<adam8157> tootoo?
<October21> zodiac1111: 你了解linnux下的情况吗？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我注册的太多, 都不知道我有啥了
<llb608> October21: 有办法没有呢？ 我现在 MPLAYER也装不上
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<adam8157> zenNamaste: http://bj.meituan.com/deal/7886022.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【北京蕉叶团购】蕉叶4人餐_美团网
<huntxu> gfrog: tcp经过gre的时候，mss会自动调小不
<gfrog> huntxu: 没研究过
<huntxu> gfrog: @_@
<gfrog> huntxu: 我的智商hold不住tcp
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 猜猜^^^
<October21> llb608: fb是像dos下的那个东西
<llb608> October21: ？？？
<October21> llb608: 你还是去官网看看
<llb608> October21: 哦  好吧  先自己弄弄
<October21> 有RISC OS的移植
<October21> http://www.netsurf-browser.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: NetSurf Web Browser
<October21> llb608: 我其实没太看懂你的需求
<llb608> October21: 反正我现在播放器感觉都装不上了
<jiero> 现在也把 nyfair得罪了。
<zodiac1111> October21, 我对一个图形化的系统结构不了解,目前做的都是没有图形界面,类似路由器那样的设备.一般都是ssh或者telnet上去调试.简单的lighttpd做服务器引出给用户使用.
<October21> llb608: 上面的系统是什么？
<llb608> October21: 14.04
<October21> 我指的是你所说的嵌入式设备
<adam8157> jiero: 不会, nyfair 牛牛大气得很
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<leeeee> jiero：没事儿~~姐在这 别哭
<October21> llb608: 如果是linux的话，可以用fb，这样netsurf和mplayer都可以用
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 猜啥呀, 我不懂网络... 我连有线跟无线都分不清
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教ubuntu下如何调试fortran文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460092 我用ifort编译fortran文件，如何才能调试，如显示function timing等等的程序运行信息，占用内存大小。 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝星灵 — 2014-05-27 16:11
<imtxc> 效果渣得掉毛啊。。。。  adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的网络不好?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 滚
<llb608> October21: 好吧  我先试试
<gfrog> huntxu: 真直接
<gfrog> huntxu: 应该说 丨，这样含蓄点
<imtxc> adam8157: 拨出去办分钟才响铃
<huntxu> gfrog: |没懂
<gfrog> huntxu: 丨，不是|
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 可以随意退的嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 看错了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我看成只有朝阳大悦城的了
<huntxu> gfrog: 没懂
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 渣渣
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那我去吃, 比较方便
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 提前三站, 青年路下车, b口出去直接撤
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 中关村蕉叶就在楼下...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .. .. 我去请假
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要请客？ 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道是在攒rp？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 请前前同事
<gfrog> adam8157: 前前女同事？
<adam8157> gfrog: 男的, 都是前前女同事请我
<imtxc> adam8157: 我了个去， 我打了 5分钟电话要 0.2$?
<imtxc> adam8157: 这这这这这也太贵了吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 反正我打了5分钟，现在显示 9.8
<adam8157> imtxc: connection fee 0.035$ 每分钟0.011$
<adam8157> imtxc: connection fee 0.035$ 每分钟0.0011$
<adam8157> imtxc: connection fee 0.0035$ 每分钟0.0011$
<adam8157> imtxc: 9.80?
<imtxc> adam8157: 9.83
<adam8157> imtxc: 拨了好几次?
<imtxc> adam8157: 两次，一次 1.5分钟，一次 2.5分钟
<adam8157> imtxc: connection fee 比较贵, 短时间的电话不划算
<imtxc> ……………………………………
<adam8157> imtxc: 或者你用credits去买通话包, 就没连接费了
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 贵得吓人
<adam8157> imtxc: 谁让你打短电话了
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 咱今晚几点去吃??
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 嘛电话？
<adam8157> gfrog: skype
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕神马时候请我们顿蕉叶撒……
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 请不起, 真的
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥，我不是想着打电话便宜点么
<imtxc> gfrog: 最近电话费抗不住了
<adam8157> imtxc: 俩人都用skype啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 受压
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 说呀
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我不如俩人都qq呢
<adam8157> 哥的arm内核编译24小时了.............
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的Xubuntu12.04自动升级后无法进入图形界面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460093 我用的Xubuntu12.04，今天提示我升级，也没太仔细看是什么，印象中是内核的升级。 然后升级之后，提示我重新启动。 然后结果…… 会停留在大概下面这几句话这里： ieee80211 phy0: br
<^k^>  ─> cms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: true (implement) ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: associated ieee80211 phy0: changing basic rates failed: -22 i …
 * zenNamaste ç©·
<onlylove> imtxc: 家庭套餐，情侣通话，一月几块随便打
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事
<imtxc> onlylove: 没你想得那么简单
<imtxc> onlylove: 那得俩人都办
<adam8157> imtxc: 他妹子在巴布亚新几内亚
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还给一堆人打？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我能喊别人办套餐，那我干嘛不喊别人用易信？
<adam8157> 原来如此
<zhan> 巴布亚新几内亚，这是啥地方
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个 smartvoip吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你妹
<zhan> 听起来好神秘
<zenNamaste> zhan: 是 adam8157 的故乡
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 咋了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那东西慢的
<gfrog> imtxc: 电话？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 便宜呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 微信语聊啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一拨过去, 人家显示你在罗马尼亚
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都教我老娘用微信了
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我老妈主动加我
<huntxu> gfrog: bonding 熟悉不
<onlylove> 你，呵呵，就那种人，连套餐都舍不得用的，你打那么久
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 害我删了所有状态
<imtxc> 关键人人都跟我妈一样听我话就好了。。。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啧啧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 加小号
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啧啧
<gfrog> huntxu: 咋
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 马甲啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: imtxc: 怎么 同时 登陆 两个 账号 ??
<huntxu> gfrog: 那个balance-alb咋做到的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 俩设备
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 反正你俩设备也不能登录一个帐号
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .. .. .. .. .. 我穷
<jiero> leeeee:  我刚想说好久没哭，结果没资格了。这个月算哭过了
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 俩手机
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 如果你有俩手机，你只能用俩微信号
<huntxu> gfrog: 那换个问题问你
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个上面登录一次另一个设备就下线了，还不能记住密码
<huntxu> gfrog: 交换机的学习只会在arp包上面学吗，还是任何包都能让它更新
<gfrog> huntxu: gre是个what？ ip over ip 对吧……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: gfrog: 土豪的世界我不懂.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: Graduate Record Examination   cc  huntxu
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 讚
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 中大1/4人背这个
<gfrog> huntxu: 所以交换机能解开这个ip包看上层协议那就能学习喽
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<zenNamaste> Generic Routing Encapsulation  是个什么东西? 听起来像是个bug
<adam8157> zenNamaste: tunnel
<zenNamaste> adam8157: tunnel听起来像是个bug
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你被坑坑了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你被坑坑得神经质了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 都怪你不肯带我去吃蕉叶呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你这么喜欢吃虫子？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 虫子? 什么典故?
<zhan> 蕉叶是啥
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 等你成为我的前前女同事
<adam8157> zhan: 一家泰国餐厅
<onlylove> 哦这！
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 前前女同事, 要吃这么多???
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你们聊你们的, 我不搭腔
 * zenNamaste 只吃就够了
<tryit> 编译webkit-gtk真蛋疼……2小时了
<zhan> 蛋蛋你开了几个公司啦
 * zenNamaste 谁在乎什么同事不同事呀
 * adam8157 也是头一回吃蕉叶...
<zenNamaste> zhan: adam8157 开过四五家公司了
<zhan> 那么多前前女同事
<zhan> 连续创业大牛啊，艾伦马斯克也才开3个公司
 * gfrog 前前女同事有啥好炫耀的，前前女友倒可以说说
<zenNamaste> 东南亚的馆子, 我最推荐香兰
 * adam8157 在艺龙上定了个西安四星级酒店, 钟楼附近, 特价93块钱 0_0
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 她结婚了
<zhan> gfrog: 那是炫耀连续开公司
<cherrot> adam8157: 壕要去西安了？
<adam8157> zhan: 一直在打工
<adam8157> cherrot: 是啊 端午
<zenNamaste> 破马呢?
 * cherrot 默默想起我要加班
<adam8157> 西安酒店普通的四星平时也就两百多, 真他妈便宜!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 土豪马好几天没来了
<zenNamaste> 他的ex的ex解释, 鞭辟入里.
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然是前前女同事啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 今晚是三个男的吃饭
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你现在是这个频道第一水王了, 去要个op吧
<gfrog> adam8157: PPP
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也想去西安耍啊！
<adam8157> gfrog: 去吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 没时间
<gfrog> adam8157: no time
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 擦, 北京没有
<happyaron> adam8157: 交叉编译啊，24小时arm内核，也就俩小时。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^
<adam8157> happyaron: ppa, qemu on amd64
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 啥没有
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 香兰
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没吃过
<adam8157> Currently building on hamsa (amd64+qemu)
<happyaron> adam8157: 没办法啊~
<happyaron> adam8157: 在amd64上cross会很快，qemu效率据说都不太高吧。
<happyaron> 不了解啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 带你妹子去吧, 提前预定
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不需要
<nyfair> clang什么时候能搞定交叉编译？
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> nyfair: leeeee 说等等就可以搞定
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你和 nyfair 并列是 这个频道的第一大牛
<leeeee> ==
<zhan> leeeee: "你们先玩，我出去提交个补丁"
<leeeee> 我怎么了。。。
<leeeee> 绿色心情什么时候变2块了。。
<happyaron> 去给老外讲输入法，讲你妹啊。
<zhan> 老外要啥输入法
<adam8157> zhan: 补全
<zenNamaste> zhan: 日韩
<zhan> cjk 嘛。但是哈皮遇到的老外好像是高级货
<adam8157> cjk 嘛。但是哈皮遇到的老外好像是gaoji货
<zenNamaste> 可怜的 aron
<gfrog> happyaron: 老外也要输入法
<gfrog> happyaron: 我老板会用中文输入法呢
<leeeee> happyaron：别暴躁。。
<zhan> adam8157: 天天叫他捡肥皂啊。
<imtxc> leeeee: 走，咱端午也去西安
<leeeee> imtxc：木有钱
<leeeee> 也木有时间
<leeeee> 我要带我外甥女去参加亲子活动
<wzssyqa> haha///
<nyfair> 输入法这世界上研究得最透彻的就是国人了
<nyfair> 日韩台次之
<nyfair> 其他都是第三世界的
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 内核怕傻，直接cross啊
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 内核cross 最简单了
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 练ppa呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋同步时间
<adam8157> freeflying: ntp
<wzssyqa> nyfair: clang 的cross 一直是好的啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我知道, 我是说贵司系统里现在咋同步了
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 胡扯，clang的windows一直是渣
<wzssyqa> nyfair: windows啊，那我闪了
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥意思?
<freeflying> wzssyqa, 国内有啥可用的ntp server
<nyfair> freeflying: time.windows.com.cn
 * adam8157 ntp is aliased to `sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc'
 * gfrog trusty真是一点也不让人trust啊
<cherrot> gfrog: 咋了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<wzssyqa> freeflying:http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/cn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: pool.ntp.org: NTP Servers in China, cn.pool.ntp.org
<gfrog> cherrot: 你用的好好的么？
<freeflying> adam8157, ntpdate要去读/etc/ntp.conf?
<freeflying> 27 May 18:06:49 ntpdate[17606]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<freeflying> adam8157, 执行了你那命令的结果
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的电脑里时间居然不对了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没开ntpd吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，你用mac
<freeflying> gfrog, 你那里有openstack的介绍的sides不
<adam8157> freeflying: 27 May 17:11:52 ntpdate[17376]: step time server 202.112.10.36 offset -2.520164 sec
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司的14.04啊,我一路升级过来的
<gfrog> freeflying: 你问过一次，木有啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39702
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国要求银行弃用IBM服务器
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司的U1搞得我电脑上的文档都不存在了
<onlylove> 不用IBM，就是曙光浪潮了
<freeflying> huntxu, 你有没
<cherrot> gfrog: 我用的 gnome-ubuntu trusty
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道乃没备份的？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39699
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA工作出色的原因之一是软件漏洞百出
<huntxu> freeflying: 没有
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你老板太坏了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: caiqian还是cciu?
<zenNamaste> cui
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这是憋足了让你洗衣服
<leeeee> cherrot：萌萌哒！
<cherrot> leeeee: 萌萌哒好饿
<leeeee> cherrot：==
<onlylove> cherrot: 吞仓鼠！
<cherrot> onlylove: 23333
<leeeee> onlylove：我刚吃完饭。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我还没下班
<leeeee> onlylove：同情。。
<zhan> 上班还成天在这里灌水，给你老板打小报告去
<onlylove> leeeee: cherrot一喝酒玩鸟打女人的死丐帮，有啥萌的，JJC可以输，丐帮必须死！
 * cherrot 团战可以输 提莫必须死！
<onlylove> zhan: 去吧去吧，如果老板把我开了，我就专心在这灌水
<jiero> cherrot:  萌萌哒
<cherrot> jiero: 么么哒
<leeeee> onlylove：没看懂。。。
 * jiero 离开 cherrot 的时候拍拍了cherrot 毛茸茸的脑袋
<onlylove> leeeee: 我其实是给 cherrot看的
<adam8157> happyaron: wzssyqa 怪不得, 我好像吧dbgsym包也编了...
<cherrot> jiero: 没给钱就摸！
<nyfair> jiero: cherrot: 你俩干脆交往算了
<onlylove> cherrot: 多钱一次！而且 jiero不是摸，是拍
<cherrot> onlylove: 看脸要价！
<leeeee> onlylove：==
<leeeee> cherrot：==
<onlylove> hamo: 蛤蟆乃来上班啦
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ...
<hamo> onlylove: 要下班啦
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啊??
<happyaron> gfrog: 我社不是要新挖坑么。
<happyaron> leeeee: 没有暴躁啦
<hamo> happyaron: 在麻袋了？
<happyaron> hamo: 啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 啊？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ntp呀? cloak.redhat.com  挺好用
<hamo> happyaron: 爽啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你刚才不是跟我说话来着么
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 忘了.
<happyaron> hamo: 不是麻袋，是麻他
<gfrog> happyaron: 挖嘛新坑？
<leeeee> happyaron：蓉蓉姐好~
<happyaron> gfrog: mir/unity8
<cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆来了啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 蓉蓉姐好~
 * adam8157 跟不上你们的思路
<gfrog> happyaron: 这不早挖了么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 黑毛儿
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 输入部分还没挖呢
<cherrot> hamo: 黑毛儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 输入法支持方面
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你确定不是clock是cloak？
<zenNamaste> typo
<zenNamaste> 不确定
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 这坑挖了以后再找他们说，不就把自己坑了么
<onlylove> happyaron: 慢慢挖，挖的越深越好，最好把自己埋了
<happyaron> onlylove: 我前一阵子已经干了好多把自己埋了的事了。
<hamo> happyaron: 难道是贵鹅的坑？
<happyaron> onlylove: 这件事要真埋了，就埋得太深了。
<happyaron> hamo: 啥鹅
<nyfair> hamo：年轻人，你思想很危险
<happyaron> hamo: 贵蛤？
<hamo> happyaron: 他鹅啊
<hamo> happyaron: 啥时候能找他鹅挖个坑啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？ 木懂，你要跳那个坑不成？
<happyaron> hamo: 鹅家拒绝了
<happyaron> hamo: 没坑可挖
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪个坑
<hamo> happyaron: 鹅家真牛...
<gfrog> happyaron: 输入法撒
<happyaron> hamo: 确实啊
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  17:40
<hamo> happyaron: 那还有啥坑挖啊？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我这不就忽悠mir的人别给输入法挖坑么
<happyaron> hamo: 多了去了
<cherrot> ping ^k^
<happyaron> gfrog: 他们那坑，基本可以把所有人都埋了
<gfrog> happyaron: 总感脚跟主流社区对着干不是神马好事情啊……
<hamo> happyaron: mir?
<hamo> happyaron: mir会用libinput么？
<happyaron> hamo: 不像会用的样子
<happyaron> gfrog: 布吉岛啊
<happyaron> gfrog: wayland对输入法现在也完全没支持的样子。
<happyaron> 都tmd是坑。
<hamo> happyaron: 又造轮子啊？
<happyaron> hamo: 大家都在造轮子
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以继续用X
<happyaron> hamo: 没一个靠谱的
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个不是我说了算的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我感兴趣的是windows的ime
<hamo> happyaron: 直接找马老大，让他换wayland
<zhan> 鹅是啥 happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么着，windows8的imf让人也很跪
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我是说之前的
<happyaron> hamo: 你找吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉windows上输入法很多啊
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤问蛤蟆吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 就一个imf，上面一堆各种各样的输入法。
<hamo> zhan: 企鹅家啦
<happyaron> onlylove: linux上是一堆imf，然后加上一堆各种各样的输入法
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是这个比ibus和fcitx好啊，感觉
<happyaron> onlylove: 或许吧，不是很了解。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 包怎么样?
<onlylove> happyaron: 也许是没得选吧……
<jiero> nyfair:  见到你后我会抱你一下。作为答谢
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩，看着还不错～ 准备下单
<happyaron> onlylove: 你也得相信，天朝人民干脏活累活的能力还是很强大的。
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 抱你一下, 算作是你对我的答谢.
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的，scim fcitx
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 预答谢, 指不定呢
<adam8157> nyfair: 我也要抱你一下, 算作是你对我的答谢.
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 凑热闹党，粗来啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这么好的热闹你竟然不来凑
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在捉摸，怎么让fcitx不显示状态栏，显示那个图标，和ibus一样，如果那样我考虑换
 * jiero 吃粽子
<onlylove> happyaron: wzssyqa明显是喜欢l5e
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须可以啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 和l5e有关的热闹就出来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 这不分分钟的事？
<happyaron> onlylove: 额。
<jiero> onl
<zhan> onlylove: 直接配置就可以了吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我试试，主要是现在公司网太慢
<leeeee> jiero ：我也要吃，，
<gfrog> happyaron: 给mir直接绑定一套imf好了，不准改的，哈哈
<jiero> onlylove:  wzssyqa 有目标的。虽然不知道是不是想我一样贪心，谁都想要。
<happyaron> onlylove: 装搜狗输入法吧，想要状态栏还木有呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看fcitx的那个企鹅和那一堆状态栏不爽
<jiero> leeeee: 好，我发给你一些。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你觉得你给我说的这个包背负怎么样？ 我对这个没有太多的概念～
<happyaron> gfrog: 刚忽悠了他们一顿
<qiao> zenNamaste: 就感觉价格还合适
<zenNamaste> qiao: 不怎么样
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<leeeee> jiero ：什么味道的啊
<zenNamaste> qiao: 价格合适  ==  不怎么样
<happyaron> onlylove: 你用哪个桌面
<zenNamaste> qiao: 同义词来的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我习惯windows下面的输入法啊
<jiero> leeeee:  山东产
<happyaron> leeeee jiero 我吃不着粽子。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: openbox
<happyaron> onlylove: *box 的都是被输入法遗忘的东东。
<October21> onlylove: 换个皮肤
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过，有个kde
<happyaron> onlylove: 真心的。
<qiao> zenNamaste:  /抠鼻
<leeeee> happyaron：让兔子给你
<onlylove> happyaron: 你给填坑吧
<jiero> leeeee:  happyaron是在祖国之外
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，ibus在openbox上跑的很好
<happyaron> onlylove: 主流de都填不过来呢
<jiero> 走了
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后fcitx好像图标不对
<happyaron> onlylove: fcitx 也能，但是没有QA 支持。
<onlylove> happyaron: 再就是一直飘着那个状态栏
<qiao> zenNamaste: 好吧，我也就用它装些东西，代替书包在出去时
<happyaron> onlylove: 那真的可以关。。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 就这样了～
<zenNamaste> qiao: 恩.
<happyaron> qiao: 摆件RH北京第一kdump QA大拿
<happyaron> 拜见
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是太难看了……和ibus的比
<adam8157> qiao: 拜
<happyaron> onlylove: 换皮啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 换皮也不好看
<qiao> happyaron: adam8157  0. 0
<onlylove> happyaron: 我网络快的时候折腾下吧，折腾一次百多兆流量
<onlylove> happyaron: 公司这50K的速度……
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 回家折腾？
<nyfair> hamo: 蛤蟆大法好
<onlylove> happyaron: 家里舍不得折腾，等放假去小伙伴那，1M/S的速度
<happyaron> 大法是什么意思，大法师？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是，就是学那谁
<nyfair> qiao: QA大法好
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，我下班启动kde，然后让他下载去吧
 * gfrog 给老板发邮件申请培训去。 cc adam8157 
<happyaron> onlylove: 要下东西可以来我这儿，速度没问题。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不明白？
<adam8157> gfrog: 赶紧
<happyaron> gfrog: 培训嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 不明白
<onlylove> happyaron: aron大法好，就这样
<gfrog> happyaron: 先申请个
 * onlylove 重启机器装fcitx去
<happyaron> oneju: 额
<happyaron> oneju: 额，发错了
<happyaron> gfrog: 申请啥
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 蟹老板
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 蛋老板
<leeeee> 蓉蓉智商硬伤。。
<zhan> leeeee: 估计他出去了几天没吃药了
<zhan> 药不能停啊
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<nyfair> 下班下班
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<happyaron> leeeee: 我是想问具体培训科目
<zhan> 别解释啦，越解释越傻
<happyaron> zhan: 本来就傻，还不行么。lol
<leeeee> 赞
<zhan> 好吧，那赶紧吃点脑残片补补
<happyaron> 补也没有用了。
<happyaron> 都已经残疾了。
<zhan> 残疾好，坐车可以免费
<zhan> 但是要有残疾证
<happyaron> 无证，悲剧
<happyaron> lol
<zhan> 哎，人艰不拆
<happyaron> 弱智儿童欢乐多，不知道么？
<happyaron> zhan: 像你一样还要考虑人艰不拆，这在脑残看来才没救了，lol
<happyaron> leeeee: ^^^^^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚在Kde下面试过，还不错，比以前好多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个状态栏，有好看的皮么
<gfrog> adam8157: 我社培训报销政策是啥样的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 看handbook啊, 报75%, 上限2000$
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是想问能报班的上限是2000$，还是2000/75%？
<adam8157> gfrog: 2000/75%
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是不用状态栏的。
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog 一般学啥啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，有时候习惯看一眼，没有也没啥其实
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog 英语啊还是随意啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 沟女大法
<onlylove> happyaron: 只要有tray icon就好
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是这几天玩游戏总是输入法挂掉，所以想看看status bar
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是和sougou或者紫光的skin比，fcitx默认的……真的惨不忍睹
<happyaron> onlylove: 用sougoupinyin呗
<happyaron> onlylove: pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看土豪马每天折腾……
<onlylove> happyaron: 觉得还是观望一阵子
<happyaron> onlylove: 土豪马大奇葩
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是如果他每天给你重现bug……
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这儿咋就不折腾
<happyaron> onlylove: 问题是他没给我复现的环境，复现不出来让我肿么修？
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题就在这，你那不折腾，他那折腾，万一我这也折腾，我找谁去
<onlylove> happyaron: 把你吊起来打？
<happyaron> onlylove: 人肉来给我复现一下问题，就OK了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 等我买新机器吧
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这几天一直犹豫东芝那个15寸
<happyaron> onlylove: 没关注过东芝的本本
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我其实想买联想……但是想想算了……
<happyaron> onlylove: thinkpad吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 东芝的机器……听说喜欢坏壳子，可是富士通又没像样的机器可以买
<happyaron> onlylove: x240 或者t440(s)
<onlylove> happyaron: 倒是有个不错的made in Japan，可惜京东下架了
<onlylove> happyaron: 6000多
<happyaron> onlylove: 你还一定要行货？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不喜欢tp，真的不喜欢，我之前卖tp的，我说了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是一定要啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是富士通LH772那个机器，就是made in Japan
<happyaron> onlylove: 那mbp、mba?
<onlylove> happyaron: 你出钱，我买，如何
<happyaron> onlylove: 霓虹的本，让 nyfair 帮你带
<happyaron> onlylove: 这让我怎么好意思呢，lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是的，那个机器是made in Japan，但是是进口货，在大陆销售，有质保
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为那机器配了个独立显卡，不是很符合日本人的习惯
<onlylove> happyaron: 日本人的笔记本一般要求高续航，所以独立显卡这种费电的玩意一般没有
<happyaron> 额，说到这里我确实就不了解了
<onlylove> happyaron: 也就中国人拿笔记本玩游戏，所以都配中档显卡
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 看联想Y系列
 * gfrog 发完邮件了，等消息……
<onlylove> happyaron: 650M 750m
<onlylove> happyaron: 其他品牌大都640和740M
<happyaron> o
 * gfrog 走家，去麦当当薅杯子
<onlylove> gfrog: 你要集齐七龙珠么
<gfrog> onlylove: 6个
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉fcitx比ibus下载的东西多？
<onlylove> gfrog: 6个杯子召唤杯仙？
<leeeee> 现在是什么节奏
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个freepats是作甚的
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: freepats是你装音乐播放器带的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 问csslayer去
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似解码midi用得？
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的，我tmd装fcitx呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 怎么又来了个这个！
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道你那系统是怎么回事
<onlylove> happyaron: 自动依赖的
<onlylove> happyaron: 估计suggest
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 没见过这么奇葩的情况。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • drcom u62-u64 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460097 这个是前段时间别的学校托我帮忙的,https://github.com/ly0/drcom-u62-u64 HITwh Shino的 https://github.com/coverxit/EasyDrcom/ JLU用户保证可用的:https://github.com/ly0/jlu-drcom-client 统计信息: 发表于 由 latyas — 2014-05-27 18:30
<happyaron> 吃饭了
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • drcom u62-u64 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460098 这个是前段时间别的学校托我帮忙的,https://github.com/ly0/drcom-u62-u64 HITwh Shino的 https://github.com/coverxit/EasyDrcom/ JLU用户保证可用的:https://github.com/ly0/jlu-drcom-client 统计信息: 发表于 由 latyas — 2014-05-27 18:31
<onlylove> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/311877
<onlylove> happyaron: 都是zentiy的依赖，依赖了个libwebkitgtk
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后扯上gstreamere
<onlylove> 虚拟机重启X有问题？热键是啥来着，alt +k +sysrq么不是？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你涮我，隐藏不了
<onlylove> happyaron: 倒是kde上不知道为啥能隐藏，不过kde是装在jessie上，openbox是装在whezzy上
<onlylove> happyaron: 回家和你扯
 * onlylove 下班
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04中，Libreoffice Writer打印文档遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460099 操作系统是Ubuntu 14.04，打印机是HP LaserJet 3015。 打印机安装正常，自动识别并安装了驱动，打印测试页正常。 用Libreoffice Writer打开一个文档，显示正常，打印预览也正常，点打印后，
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统备份还原出错! dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=/dev/sdc3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460100 dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=/dev/sdc3 上面命令运行了10分钟,终于完成了 但是有一很麻烦的问题 sdb5>sdc3 sdb5 60G sdc3 有55G 但是文件内容只有11G 结果 sdc3不能mount了 提示: bad option bad superblock 使用 fsck ,e2fsck
<^k^>  ─> ,resize2fs等命令都不能修复..... 提示:超级块有1600000x大小,但是物理磁盘只有1400000x大小还不让修正!! 回到windows系统安装ext2fred,ext2rea …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xbmc relocation eorror 看不太懂！！求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460101 usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc [sudo] password for usyoung: /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libavfilter.so.3: symbol ff_dsputil_init, version LIBAVCODEC_54 not defined in file libavcode
<^k^>  ─> c.so.54 with link time reference usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc media center /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i68 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xbmc relocation eorror 看不太懂！！求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460102 usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc [sudo] password for usyoung: /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libavfilter.so.3: symbol ff_dsputil_init, version LIBAVCODEC_54 not defined in file libavcode
<^k^>  ─> c.so.54 with link time reference usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc media center /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i68 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xbmc relocation eorror 看不太懂！！求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460103 usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc [sudo] password for usyoung: /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libavfilter.so.3: symbol ff_dsputil_init, version LIBAVCODEC_54 not defined in file libavcode
<^k^>  ─> c.so.54 with link time reference usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc media center /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i68 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xbmc relocation eorror 看不太懂！！求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460104 usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc [sudo] password for usyoung: /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libavfilter.so.3: symbol ff_dsputil_init, version LIBAVCODEC_54 not defined in file libavcode
<^k^>  ─> c.so.54 with link time reference usyoung@usyoung-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo xbmc media center /usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i68 …
<MeaCu1pa> .
<Freebuilder> 娘的，折騰甚卵嘛！還是回 Debian stable 好！
<Freebuilder> 連 backports 都不要開！
<mordory> ^k^: hello
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  20:32
<roylez> imtxc: 买了个迪卡侬，还没到货就后悔了，应该直接上mio alpha
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教一下，ubuntu和fedora怎么共存？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460106 RT，请教一下，ubuntu和fedora怎么共存？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nitro123 — 2014-05-27 20:35
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊
<leeeee> 谁要兵器杂志
<onlylove> leeeee: 乖~
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 刚回来就看见你在嚎
<leeeee> 烦死了
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果是过期杂志，卖废纸
<leeeee> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> 为了节省手机流量各位再见
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 楼上怎么每次都。。
<leeeee> onlylove：买的时候就是过刊啊，，
<leeeee> 擦。。
<leeeee> 我好生气！！
<onlylove> leeeee: 生气就不漂漂了，怒伤肾哦
<leeeee> onlylove：== 什么鬼啊
<jiero> leeeee:  白衣女鬼 cc lainme
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是什么鬼，生气对肾不好，就这样
<onlylove> jiero: 那不是贞子么
<leeeee> 我很烦 你俩还添乱
<roylez> leeeee: 你们干啥呢？
<roylez> leeeee: 哥的华硕笔记本嗝屁了
<roylez> leeeee: 现在Linux只能在u盘里呆着了
<leeeee> roylez：没干嘛啊 好烦！！！你新换的么？这么短命。。
<roylez> leeeee: 不是啊，用了接近3年的华硕本，自己的
<roylez> leeeee: 现在是把华硕里面的盘拿出来，usb接上公司的本，然后直接从usb启动。。。
<roylez> leeeee: usb硬盘那灯闪的晃眼
<leeeee> roylez：哥你认为，，我听得懂么？
<leeeee> roylez：还不如跟我讲讲 今天去玩了些啥呢
<roylez> leeeee: 作为一个人，一个中国人，一个有文化的中国人，一个有文化的中国青年人，你听不懂，像话么？
<lainme> jiero: 你还记得啊
<roylez> leeeee: 今天败家了，下午光琢磨买了个心率带，买了就后悔了
<jiero> lainme: 当然。
<onlylove> roylez: 哦，像画的都挂墙上
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<leeeee> roylez：听不懂啊。。我又不是贵圈的人。。
 * jiero 好久不抱 roylez 了，泪水涌上主席衣襟
<leeeee> roylez：为嘛后悔。。
<roylez> leeeee: 买便宜了，应该直接上高大上
<leeeee> onlylove：机智小伙伴 点赞
<jiero> roylez:  买的破烂相机还好用不？
<roylez> jiero: 好用啊
<leeeee> roylez：那你给我好啦。。再去买高大上！！！
<roylez> leeeee: .....
<roylez> leeeee: 你给我180，我包邮给你
<leeeee> roylez：那不就得了。。
<roylez> leeeee: 我可是个爽快人
<onlylove> leeeee: 其实吧我想问你个问题，你的优盘上有灯吗？
<jiero> roylez:  。。。主席 连 leeeee 都送我大鞋穿了，该给你小鞋了。
<leeeee> roylez：== 不是免费不要！！！
<roylez> onlylove: u盘一定要有灯这个对Linux用户太重要了
<roylez> leeeee: -_-b
<leeeee> onlylove：当然没有
<roylez> leeeee: 现在的小孩....
<lainme> roylez: 为何？
<jiero> roylez: 原来没有灯的闪存盘还存在？
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以你听不懂竹席说啥，如果有，你就知道为啥了
<roylez> lainme: 直接拔有危险啊
<leeeee> roylez：啦啦啦啦 比你女儿大很多。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我手里有很多
<onlylove> roylez: 为啥？
<leeeee> onlylove：是啊 我是听不懂
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果你有一个带灯的优盘，你就能听懂了
<roylez> onlylove: async你看不出来写完了没有
<onlylove> roylez: umount
<lainme> 我的都没有。一个学生会赠品，一个是slax官网买的……
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 有u盘还mount啥的，土不土
<leeeee> onlylove：事实是我没有啊，，你跟我纠结啥，，
<onlylove> leeeee: 不和你纠结了，乖~我错了
<onlylove> roylez: ……
<onlylove> roylez: sync两遍，umount
<leeeee> onlylove：尼玛我又没欺负你。。
<onlylove> roylez: 你爱用不用
<jiero> 对食物感兴趣的。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子不要讲粗口
<roylez> onlylove: 要用也不敲sync
<roylez> onlylove: umount自己会去sync
<onlylove> roylez: 多敲几遍保险
<roylez> onlylove: 土人中的土人
<leeeee> onlylove：== 我够淑女了好吧 你是没听见更那啥的  上次直接被隔壁寝室女生惊呆
<roylez> onlylove: 渣中渣
<onlylove> roylez: 现在的tar还能自己识别gz和bz2呢
<onlylove> roylez: 以前的可不行
<roylez> onlylove: 我 tar xf 用了几年了...
<onlylove> roylez: 我还是习惯看下后缀
<leeeee> jiero：我要吃粽子。。
<onlylove> roylez: 然后选择j或者Z或z
<jiero> leeeee: 抱歉没了。被分了。
<leeeee> ä½ ä½ ä½ ä½ 
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧买去！
<roylez> onlylove: 我直接 tar xf ，如果不好使我就开骂
<leeeee> 去屎！！！
<jiero> leeeee: 买了也到不了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你笨呢
<jiero> leeeee: 我丢了你的地址。再告诉我一次。
<leeeee> 以后
<onlylove> jiero: 你在上海的店里网上点
<leeeee> ä½ 
<leeeee> 不
<leeeee> 是
<leeeee> 我的小伙伴了
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 亲，别刷屏……
<jiero> leeeee: 小伙计你好
<leeeee> 嫌弃脸
<jiero> leeeee: 以后你就跟着我了
<leeeee> 放P
<leeeee> 我走了
<leeeee> 哼
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 忘记地址了
<onlylove> jiero: 小伙计……你……
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么了？
<onlylove> jiero: 你这样和妹子玩，哪个妹子和你玩的下去，你就把哪个抱回家吧，注孤生
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我觉得你呆在袋鼠国比较好，毕竟英文的歧义和脏话我不明白，但是汉语……
<jiero> onlylove: ？脏话？
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，不是脏话，你别多想
<jiero> onlylove:  小伙计是什么意思？
<onlylove> jiero: 小伙计，通常是老板对干活的说的话
<onlylove> jiero: 老板和伙计
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 你和l5e不是这种关系
<leeeee> 戳戳戳
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你这么用不合适
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。就是说着玩。。。。
<leeeee> 姐来了 还不快认错！！
<leeeee> 都不给我留一个
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧认错
 * jiero 握握 leeeee 的手，认错
<leeeee> 真是小气
<onlylove> jiero: 毛说着玩
<jiero> leeeee: 一包给姥姥了，一包给奶奶了，没到姑奶奶你那里对不住了。
 * jiero 还是太邪恶
<leeeee> == 好吧
<leeeee> jiero：我周末去我家姐一大堆，，不要你的，，
<jiero> leeeee: 乐透你好
<jiero> leeeee:  。你喜欢吃啥
<leeeee> 不认识你
<leeeee> 不跟你讲话
<jiero> leeeee:  好的，我找蓝莓妹
<jiero> lainme:  leeeee 不理我了 :)
 * jiero 拜拜 onlylove  总觉得我最近真的想死啊。
 * jiero 拜 roylez  大师
<leeeee> 呜呜呜 我的小猫啊。。
<leeeee> 被抢走了。。
<leeeee> 好伤心。。
<jiero> onlylove:  捉老鼠去，竟然抢走了 l5e 的猫
<leeeee> zenNamaste：等你家小乖生娃
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 就一只, 怎么生???
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 公的...
<jiero> zenNamaste:  ...
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 杰罗
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> zenNamaste:
<happyaron>  好坑爹，跑了半天就转了个超市
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ...
 * jiero 要蓉蓉日夜不停的拍摄景观和人
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那边妹子漂亮吗?
<happyaron> jiero: 不可能的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 带一个回来? 看你的本事
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 比德意志差远了，好看的都外来的。
<jiero> happyaron: 你需要一台跟着你的机器人摄影师
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦. 那算了.
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，调出来以后，就和win一样了，一个图标，一个statusbar，我换个好点的皮肤就行了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你带个汉子回来也行
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我真的爱好女。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 性取向正常。
<zenNamaste> statusbar, 奶奶的, 我看了半天才能成功断句.
<jiero> happyaron:  你可以带回来几个妹子然后选择一下
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... 别欺骗自己了
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是，难道是版本问题还是啥问题，不能隐藏bar
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。你怎么也坏掉了。
<leeeee> zenNamaste：再去捡一只啊 再说了 你忍心他一个生活？
<jiero> happyaron:  我一向贪心的啊
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 老子都是一个人生活, 何况刺猬?
<leeeee> zenNamaste：== 你妹子呢？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看来饥渴的是你啊，找 adam 去啊
<jiero> zenNamaste: 难道你是拆散了一对刺猬么！
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 小子不肖，才多大就自称老子
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我当时就看到一只
<leeeee> zenNamaste：我记得你有妹子的啊
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 心理年龄 佬
<zenNamaste> 老
<happyaron> leeeee: 为了adam，他已经决定和妹子分手了。(误)
<jiero> zenNamaste: 他在掩护他的妹子啊！
<onlylove> leeeee: 他妹子是挖墙脚中
<iMadper> onlylove: 错
<leeeee> 贵圈真是混乱
<onlylove> 瓦擦，发生了啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 挖到了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 挖到了的
<happyaron> 只有这个合理解释了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哥现在处境很赞的
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 啧啧啧
<onlylove> 我又需要update
<leeeee> 你们这群
<leeeee> 无良
<leeeee> 汉子
<iMadper> onlylove: 你需要 be updated
<leeeee> 真是
<jiero> iMadper: 我们需要你update
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是你挖到了，怎么又戴帽子了呢？
<happyaron> 我下去和老外们吃点下午茶。
<jiero> iMadper:  you are update manager
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个是为了kick
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<leeeee> happyaron：你。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 下午茶？你哪个时区
<leeeee> 不怕胖啊你
<iMadper> onlylove: +23
<happyaron> onlylove: +2
<iMadper> onlylove: +2
 * iMadper 打错
<iMadper> 擦
<iMadper> +23333
 * iMadper 一直不懂23333这个梗.
<jiero> iMadper:  +26 也对
<iMadper> 为啥2333代表笑?
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 是的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫扑
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫扑23号表情
<jiero> iMadper:  其实不对。。。多了一天。
<iMadper> onlylove: 好久不去了... 大一去的...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 明白了!
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 是的.
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, 谁在乎呢?
<jiero> iMadper: 做飞机环游地球追赶太阳的会在意
 * iMadper 膜拜阿荣金壕
<leeeee> == 烦躁
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 打你！
 * onlylove momo leeeee
<leeeee> 也打你
 * jiero 感觉 onlylove  肯定对 leeeee 有想法了。
<iMadper> jiero: 你都不知道 onlylove 喜欢的是男的还是女的...
<leeeee> 噗
<jiero> iMadper: 我知道啊。肯定是都喜欢
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 你知道的太多了~
 * onlylove 提着 jiero 的腿从17楼扔到对面redhat iMadper 桌前
<iMadper> onlylove: 不好意思, 我现在在家
<iMadper> onlylove: 明天一早, 阿姨会收拾掉腿...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。这个和你在不在家没有逻辑关系。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也不在raycom了……我现在在好远的软件园
<iMadper> jiero: 我只知道, 你把腿落在 onlylove 那里了
<onlylove> iMadper: 好怀念raycom的日子
<iMadper> jiero: 为什么你的腿, 会在他那里???
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀, raycom的办公环境还是很一流的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我确定都扔你桌子上了，我手上没剩啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过内部装修是各个公司自己装修的, 家具也是自己买的
<iMadper> onlylove: 之前为啥在你家里呢?
<iMadper> onlylove: 费解
<iMadper> onlylove: 奸情  +  分尸 ???
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是怀念raycom上班vmware的待遇
<iMadper> onlylove: 我可一点儿都不喜欢帽帽现在给我的待遇...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哎, 坐等升level
<iMadper> onlylove: 变成qe就好多了. aqe实在是渣
<onlylove> iMadper: 我对那个不关心，我关心的是fruit time和零食
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 还有饮料/茶/牛奶/咖啡
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这边只有水！
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有体育活动吧, 贵vmware有健身卡的
<leeeee> 你们真是
<leeeee> 无聊
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉又在嘲笑我跟 onlylove 两个穷鬼了
<onlylove> iMadper: 好像是楼下的，然后，楼下没开张？
<jiero> leeeee: 。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我们一起讨伐 happyaron
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，讨伐土豪荣
<jiero> 赶紧把蓉蓉绑架回国你们两个
<iMadper> onlylove: 让土豪请我们吃水果好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 坏荣，赶紧修输入法bug
<jiero> iMadper:  onlylove  绑架 happyaron  回国，快去！
<iMadper> happyaron: 输入法不着急, 你先修复 gnome-control-center的bug吧
<leeeee> 小伙伴们白白
<leeeee> 姐明天就不来玩了
<leeeee> 挥手
<onlylove> leeeee: 做啥去
<leeeee> 修炼
<onlylove> leeeee: 玉女心经？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 反正就是不来了
<iMadper> 假九阴真经  经脉逆转 <-  晚期欧阳锋
<leeeee> 你不是还赶我走么
<iMadper> leeeee: onlylove 是你的伙伴?
<onlylove> leeeee: 我没那个意思……
<onlylove> leeeee: 赶你走，舍不得
<jiero> onlylove: 实际想追着 leeeee
<onlylove> leeeee: 只是看别人起哄，想帮你下而已
<leeeee> iMadper：大家都是小伙伴嘛
<onlylove> jiero: 你专心追你家啾啾去
<iMadper> jiero: +1
 * iMadper 不能同意 jiero 更多
<jiero> leeeee: 就是小伙伴互相摸摸泥巴亲昵一下吗
<leeeee> jiero：别闹了
<happyaron> iMadper: gnome-control-center又尼玛怎么了
<iMadper> jiero 好样的. 一语中的.
 * onlylove 发现键盘的x不好用了
<iMadper> happyaron: bug, 改密码的时候会hang住
<iMadper> happyaron: 用特殊的workflow
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个不关我事
<happyaron> iMadper: 报bug吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 不管你事也要修
<happyaron> iMadper: 我还是修输入法优先
<leeeee> onlylove：理解！靠谱的小伙伴，帮我看着罗杰！！不让他黑姐！！
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天和 iMadper 讨伐你这个土豪
<happyaron> onlylove: 介个还是我自己说了算的。
<iMadper> happyaron: desktop组, 竟然什么desktop的bug都不修??!!!????!! 天理呢? 王法呢?!
<happyaron> leeeee: 不黑你了，黑过分了。
<onlylove> leeeee: 看不住，我不知道他能说啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 没天理没王法了
<leeeee> happyaron：蓉蓉姐 白白~~
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们现在名义上得manager是VP
<happyaron> leeeee: 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.. vp, 我还是好多饭馆儿的vip呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 好多超市
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你就不要指望 gfrog 和 阿当 能来UE了
<leeeee> happyaron：赶紧踢我走呀  省的离别伤感。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 那可是UE的头头儿
<happyaron> leeeee: 我可不闲
<iMadper> happyaron: 阿当是pes的吧?
<iMadper> happyaron: ue和pes有啥区别? 没搞懂
<happyaron> iMadper: pes挣钱，ue花钱
 * iMadper 一直觉得, pes是实况足球, ue是耳机厂商还被受够了
<iMadper> 收购
<happyaron> 简单来说就这样
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 完全明白了
<iMadper> happyaron: 明显ue好很多呀
<leeeee> happyaron：你真是 不听话啊
<jiero> happyaron:  leeeee 对你有好感了
<leeeee> jiero：你有毛病吧
<jiero> leeeee:  。我现在在不断学习各种用语
<leeeee> 本来还想祝大家节日快乐的
<happyaron> leeeee: 他坏掉了
<jiero> leeeee: 拿你当实验对象是我不对
<happyaron> leeeee: lol
<leeeee> 我觉得真的不要祝你！！！
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 兔子罗杰 我对你太失望了！！
<leeeee> 黑名单一号
<leeeee> 大叉叉
<jiero> 对兔子，还有更多期望也是兔毛
<jiero> leeeee: 你可以用 /ignore
<jiero> leeeee: 然后你就看不到我发言了
<leeeee> 得了吧 姐都走了 全都看不见了啊喂
<lainme> 一会没来，这怎么了
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme ： 我现在是妖魔了
<leeeee> lainme：蓝莓姐 先祝你儿童节快乐 七夕节快乐 还有啥。。国庆节快乐。。春节快乐！！！
<leeeee> 除了 兔子 其他人都是以上祝福
<lainme> leeeee: 这么凶残。我只能说同乐了
<anders0n> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> lainme：下次请告诉我 你脱单了。。要结婚最好 哈哈哈
<jiero> leeeee: 我是恶魔，不需要祝福；但我赌你会回来，束手无策的某些会人肉找你回来 :)
<jiero> leeeee:  今天我为什么这么凶残。
<happyaron> jiero: 比如？
<leeeee> 啊呸 你再提人肉打死你
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron  的两片美貌眉毛，果然是联合的！
<happyaron> jiero: 妹的
<jiero> happyaron:  齐眉
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> 今天的主题是调戏 happyaron ?
<jiero> wzssyqa:  调笑你的主题企划预备
<happyaron> 看来是这样的
<happyaron> 不只这里被调戏，妹的。。。
<leeeee> 袜子白白
<jiero> happyaron: 现实中我觉得这个频道的各位都太温柔了
<leeeee> 祝你跟妹子
<leeeee> 早日修得正果
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 多谢
<jiero> leeeee:  祝你每隔几天都能发现新的快乐。
<leeeee> jiero：不认识你
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。下次寄块人造肉当人肉给你。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看来罗姐被带坏了
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 是运用语言更熟练了些
<leeeee> jiero：不好意思 你不知道我地址
<wzssyqa> happyaron: jiero 还是那个好孩子啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那是你被我带坏了？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：怎么可能
<leeeee> 他一直黑我
<leeeee> 我不喜欢跟他玩
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我懂
<wzssyqa> leeeee: “我不认识你” 周日的时候我被说了n次
<happyaron> leeeee: 事情是这样的，在我还在诉苦的过程里，袜子被我带坏了，然后我俩把罗姐也弄坏了。
 * wzssyqa 依然觉得 jiero 仍然是那个好孩子
<leeeee> 好吧 我已经跟你道好别的了
<leeeee> 就不一一祝福了
<leeeee> 你们要好好的哦
<leeeee> 白白！！
<jiero> leeeee: 放心拉，这里没有你悲哀人一定不少，快回来吧。
<leeeee> 我不认识你
<October21> leeeee: 怎么要走了？
<leeeee> 我才不会来被你黑呢
<jiero> leeeee:  我最近嘴唇又变成小时候一样的鲜红色了。
<leeeee> 怎么又来一个 没啥
<leeeee> October21：你要兵器杂志么？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 都在挽留你嘛
<October21> leeeee: 什么情况？
<jiero> October21:  我伤害了 l5e的小心脏
<jiero> October21: 她因为我最近的疯狂表现神经敏感，所以受伤太深，要去修养
<jiero> 祝愿她闭关成功
<October21> jiero: 你也认为自己疯狂？
<jiero> happyaron: 我突然感到很可怕啊，我的大动脉之类的都凸起到高于皮肤表面
<jiero> October21: 对啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 别怕，淡定。
<jiero> October21: 我的嘴唇最近都变成了红色的，堪比口红
<jiero> happyaron: 要是临时的我就不害怕了，我一生都是如此看来
<October21> jiero: 没去看医生？
<jiero> October21: 没。
<jiero> October21: 我就是变成了一市井泼皮，看什么医生
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 身为一个中国人，最大的痛苦时忍受别人“推己及人”的次数，比世界上任何地方的人都要多。--王小波 
<jiero> October21:   好了准备人肉 leeeee 把
<jiero> wzssyqa happyaron 话说，你们觉得我以前有多么好。。。就说把我带坏了。。。
<October21> jiero: 你怎么了？
<jiero> October21: 连续多日大脑充血。现在又变成10多年前泛爱，用情感做事的小孩子了。
<jiero> cherrot 我也能少睡了哈。
<jiero> oc
<jiero> October21:  我现在单纯单纯太单纯了。
<jiero> October21: 脑袋都不会分析了
<October21> jiero: 情殇？
<jiero> October21:  可能吧。
<October21> jiero: 至于吗？你多大了？
<jiero> October21:  27
<jiero> October21: 22岁的孩子啊你
<October21> 嗯
<October21> jiero: 我的意思是你该成熟点
<October21> jiero: 2.5
<suokunlong> 谁有空帮忙在ubuntu中测试一下这个libreoffice4.3的bug：https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79239
<suokunlong> 谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 79239 – Pivot Table window can not be closed with the close button of window manager
<October21> jiero:  22.5
<suokunlong> 是关于数据透视表的
<jiero> October21: 成熟是什么？这里来说的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 电影播放机播放不了电影？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460117 安装什么插件？ 安装命令怎样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-27 22:43
<jiero> October21:  我洗澡去了
<October21> jiero: 嗯
<suokunlong> 有人帮忙吗
<October21> suokunlong: 不好意思没最新版
<suokunlong> 哦，谢谢
<October21> suokunlong: 你是开发者？
<suokunlong> 不是，我是帮忙报告bug，
<suokunlong> 也参与中文界面的翻译
<October21> 哦
<suokunlong> October21: 你们谁要有空也可以参与中文界面的翻译，4.3还有好多翻译没完成
<October21> 我英语才四级 :(
<suokunlong> 这个不需要很多词汇的，只要对界面熟悉，不会的词可以辞典
<October21> 现在的进度到多少呢？
<October21> suokunlong: 待会 jiero 回来找找他，他去过袋鼠国，英语过硬
<suokunlong>  libo_ui /      这个文件夹有 99169 个单词， 96% 已翻译。
<suokunlong> https://translations.documentfoundation.org/zh_CN/libo_ui/
<^k^> ⇪ t: LibreOffice 4.3 – UI | Chinese (China) | The Document Foundation – Pootle server
<jiero> suokunlong: 主要是质量，不在数量
<jiero> suokunlong: 而且 libreoffice 在 linux下用汉字会产生极为严重的性能障碍。推荐全用英文。
<October21> jiero: 你怎么这样说呢？
<jiero> suokunlong: 这是我的档案 http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/users/130/jiero/
<^k^> ⇪ t: user profile overview - Ask LibreOffice
<suokunlong> 同意jiero
<jiero> suokunlong: 你是三天前演讲的那位？
<suokunlong> 之前的版本翻译很多不准确的
<suokunlong> jiero: 不是的, 我没参与过什么演讲
<jiero> suokunlong: 好
<suokunlong> 4.2.4.2之后的版本, 中文界面翻译将会逐步完善 (4.2.4.2已经100%了)
<suokunlong> 但是参与的人太少, 忙不过来
<jiero> suokunlong: 现在最大的因素在于，我习惯用英文，且不知道对应中文术语，
<October21> jiero: 找本office教材
<jiero> October21: 我个人不倾向于翻译对应已有的软件。
<jiero> October21: 至少我翻译 inkscape 和 gimp 和 gnome时都没那么做
<October21> 但是大家是从office迁移过去的啊
<jiero> October21: 我不知道。我不是。
<October21> jiero: 那你自己去酝酿？
<jiero> October21: 是会查很多词典，然后找到最可能的释义
<freeflying> keynote写slides太好乐
<jiero> 哇。面试1周。一天一场。你你听说过么
<freeflying> 你妹的，再不用担心LO这货写到一半就死了
<jiero> freeflying:  inkscape slide也不担心
<freeflying> jiero: inkscape写slides不灵啊
<jiero> freeflying: 怎么会？
<freeflying> jiero: slides最后要呈现给用户的，多媒体的内容你咋整
<jiero> freeflying:  就是 html5 啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。你还用多媒体。。。
<freeflying> jiero: inkscape支持html5?
<jiero> freeflying:  可以 放进去，写点代码就是了，反正全 svg
<freeflying> jiero: 你觉得我跟人家老大们谈代码有人鸟你不
<jiero> freeflying:  那就谈，我加一个符号
<jiero> 就是视频链接 -这都不懂，那群人已经废了
<jiero> knownbad:  我还是一个废柴，需要火烧。怎么办？
 * jiero 明白需要面粉和炉子才能烤火烧
<gebjgd> jiero, 废柴直接扔到
<gebjgd> jiero, 废柴直接扔掉
<gebjgd> jiero, 不能烧
<jiero> gebjgd:  烧了也没有烤肉吃对吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么烤肉？
<jiero> gebjgd: 好热
<freeflying> 端午去哪玩呢
<freeflying> jiero: 我都开空调了
<jiero> freeflying: 我穷，没空调
<freeflying> jiero: 富二代你说这话谁信啊
<October21> jiero: 有个人blog不？
<knownbad> jiero: 你是石男烧不起来。
<knownbad> 多愁善感的通常是同性恋。
<mordory> mac 下有什么好用的irc客户端没
<piggybox_> mordory: limechat
<knownbad> 老牌irssi.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 他对你示爱呢，他热着。
<knownbad> 基友大会。
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪求赞助去guadec啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 鄙视mac用户
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 我也用linux啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 你要只用Linux才行
<piggybox_> gebjgd: linux桌面就算了，我早放弃了
<knownbad> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 我用了6年多了
<knownbad> https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/05/flame-firefox-os-developer-phone/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Pre-orders start today for Flame, the Firefox OS developer phone ✩ Mozilla Hacks – the Web developer blog
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 表示很不错
<farfatfay> Mac下Textual不错.
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 以前上学还有时间折腾linux桌面，现在没兴趣了
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 也没时间
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 一点也不折腾
<gebjgd> piggybox_, debian stable 或者*ubuntu lts 够稳定了
<October21> 不需要折腾
<piggybox_> 至少5年前不是这样的，后来买了mac就没想再去试了
<happyaron> 我现在很裂脑，同时用着 kde unity 和 mac
<cherrot> linux 桌面可以不折腾的
<cherrot> happyaron, 。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, unity 速度怎么样？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 牛了  糕负衰
<happyaron> cherrot:速度还是没问题的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯淡。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 现在习惯 gnome-shell 了  懒得换了
<happyaron> gebjgd: kde 用户，工作需要折腾 unity，mac本装linux悲剧。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 基本就这情况
<happyaron> cherrot: gnome-shell被我淘汰了，在传统桌面上觉得反人类。
<cherrot> happyaron, 消息通知很反人类……
<happyaron> cherrot: 我觉得输入法什么的都很反人类
<cherrot> happyaron, 比如再app面板无法输入汉字 lol  其他倒都没问题了
<happyaron> lol
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不碰mac
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我已经有thinkpad了，前段时间有个budget买电脑，买不到new X1我就只能从了mac
<gebjgd> happyaron, system76
<happyaron> gebjgd: 只能在国内买
<happyaron> gebjgd: 还得行货
 * cherrot 什么时候能买得起一个mac本。。
<gebjgd> cherrot, 瞧这追求
<cherrot> gebjgd, :D
<NWMonster> :D
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实很想买system76
<October21> g system76
<^k^> October21: system76 |System76| manufactures high quality Ubuntu laptops, desktops, and servers - paired with industry leading support and customer service.
<wzssyqa> nm，折腾clang 真蛋疼
<gebjgd>  ^^^^^^ĉc
<mntcdrom> system76是什么呀
<gebjgd> 看到我1岁的女儿在敲打龙芯笔记本的键盘  心理真是。。。。。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 刚知道你有孩子了。。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 到岁数了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 唉，感觉生活压力好大，不敢想
 * cherrot night 
<sssuj> insomnia
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox_ 用过sygic么
<knownbad> 没，用osmand.
<knownbad> 反正不会开进海里就是了。
<gebjgd> knownbad,   mapfactor?
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用过么
<knownbad> 好似没，你又睡不着？
<gebjgd> knownbad, osmand不好用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 才23。：07
<knownbad> 噢，反正免费。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 免费的东西不好用啊
<jiero> knownbad:   我是男女都爱
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad
<jiero> 只要好玩的，可爱的。
 * knownbad 抱抱马桶。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  当一个女孩子只在你提食物的时候关注你的时候。。。这算什么状况，吃货？
<knownbad> 真朋友？
<knownbad> 基本上，我也不把你说话当真。   但你说请客我可能就当真。
<jiero> knownbad: 什么叫真朋友？
<knownbad> 就是没把你当对象？
<knownbad> 你又傻了吧？
<jiero> knownbad: 本来就没把我当对象。早知道了
<knownbad> 你像这个。   http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_441258.html
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ 24岁小伙。偏爱33岁以上姐姐。 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<jiero> knownbad: 不像
<knownbad> 还不像？   都一样说的冠冕堂皇的。
<jiero> knownbad: 我没有广撒网。。。
<knownbad> 不就一句话，想上个熟女？
<jiero> knownbad: 呃？简单的说，还是喜欢和她说话，看着她。
<jiero> knownbad: 更多的没想那么多。
<knownbad> 说的是你说和想的太多了，不就想泡她吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 对吧。
<knownbad> 再说了，你一厢情愿的说的不妄想。   那万一女方想结婚你准备好了吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 对方都不喜欢我，怎么会和我结婚。。。
<knownbad> 让你100%配合根本不可能。   你真想多了。
<knownbad> 可能对方就是知道你没准备好
<jiero> knownbad: 还没毕业的孩子想要现在结婚么。。。
<knownbad> 没说就结婚一件事。
<jiero> knownbad: 至少她是要回到离家近的地方去
<knownbad> 说的是你一边想爬墙一边砌墙，自己给自己难题。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。真的问题就是，我就只是一个朋友而已 ;)
<knownbad> 我曾经以为对方对我没意思，但后来却上了她的床。   我上吗还是死命想？
<jiero> knownbad:  噢。我要去的话，可能也能成功。但是。。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 我好像太听话了。。。
<knownbad> 她跟我说我们不合适，却经常让我陪她。   陪了床上去了。
<knownbad> 没说让你满脑子的想上床。   说的是你不给自己机会就永远没机会。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈哈，她没对我说让我陪她，但是如果我说让她陪我她应该会来。
<jiero> knownbad:  这可是干什么都不需要男人的姑娘。我有些心里变态，喜欢那些不需要我的女孩子。。。
<knownbad> 真要让你陪她睡睡也无不可，这也是经验。
<knownbad> 那是你想多了。
<jiero> knownbad: ？
<jiero> knownbad: 什么想多了？
<knownbad> 你离结婚还差的多，心态根本还未成熟。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。大概我心态没有所谓的成熟的可能了。
<knownbad> 你想人家说的但你没想明白人家心里想的。
<jiero> knownbad: 我不会。
<knownbad> 就算你想不明白，你傻傻的陪着她都有可能成功。   但你却只会演个哀怨的角色，唉。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。没时间陪她。
<knownbad> 算了，你还是相亲去。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 你在教我寻找结婚对象么。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 我明明在耍流氓啊
<knownbad> 你不就喜欢公式化吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。好像正好反过来了，我喜欢经常改公式
<knownbad> 我不管娶不娶对方我都会上她。
<knownbad> 但先决要件得她愿意。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我靠，我连想都没想过。。。
<knownbad> 不多试试怎么知道合适？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-28
<jiero> knownbad:  上是什么意思？
<knownbad> 性交？
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 但我又没上几个。
<knownbad> 我只是说的直接没你想象的龌龊。
<knownbad> 再说性也不龌龊。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu14.04系统监视器怎么没有“系统”这一选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460121 ubuntu14.04的系统监视器现在只有：进程、资源、文件系统，这三个选项。为什么没有之前存在的“系统”这一选项呢？系统选项可以查看系统信息。这个是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 cflo-ve — 2014-05-28 7:21
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯，我前一段时间首先维持着让她不要太抗拒我。至少回到可以握手靠近的状态
<knownbad> 随便你。
<jiero> knownbad: 然后呢？邀请她和我单独去旅游？
<jiero> knownbad: 她会答应，这我知道
<knownbad> 如果你自己想去？   你一刻意她就会后退。
<jiero> knownbad: 噢，应该说她对我那些信任是有的。
<knownbad> 如果她喜欢你，会不知不觉的喜欢你。
<jiero> knownbad: 她喜欢我，但是她有她自己说的寻找爱人的标准，我不达标
<knownbad> 去，你只是还没准备好又不是以后也这样。  想多了吧。
<knownbad> 你就好好做你自己，她不喜欢也没关系。
<knownbad> 这就是自信。
<knownbad> 是好是坏都是你的，没人拿得走。
<knownbad> 可能这就是她要的？
<knownbad> 不说了，你暂时没救。
<jiero> knownbad:  我没救了
<jiero> knownbad: 正好是   纠捷
<knownbad> 得失心重就是没自信。
<knownbad> 聪明的女人不会喜欢没自信的男人。
<jiero> knownbad: 我真没自信——因为 不论什么我都不会去付出足够得到我自己认可的努力
 * jiero 害怕陷入任何学习 学科 工作 方式
<knownbad> 这就是中国式教育的失败，大部分的人都怕失败。   美式的教育是不怕失败，只怕没经验。
<jiero> knownbad: 我不是怕失败，而是怕失去全局观
<jiero> 怕失去时间
<knownbad> 笑话了，那不是怕失败是什么？
<knownbad> 她不可能是唯一，你也不是她的唯一。
<knownbad> 其实你在乎自己大于她。
<jiero> knownbad:  :) 对
<jiero> knownbad: 我从来都是极度自私
<knownbad> 你不经历过怎么知道如何爱？
<knownbad> 不说了。
<jiero> knownbad:  不懂爱
<knownbad> 反正现在是你学习的时候，你可以选择相信书本还是去体验。
<freeflying> happyaron: kao, 我升级了我笔记本上得14.04，居然启动不了了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 恭喜
<jiero> wzssyqa:  有何喜事？
<wzssyqa> jiero: freeflying 笔记本启动不了了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  昨天气跑了 l5e ，她不会回来了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你怎么人家了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: c社东西咋越来越不靠谱了呢
<jiero> freeflying:  c是不是已经撑死的骆驼不吃草了？
<jiero> freeflying: 话说。你不要唱衰 c 家啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 因为你走了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我意见唱衰c记好几年了，好像人家越混越好了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我也是唱衰它多年了，不过我说来社区越来越衰了。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  反正 不靠社区赚钱，社区垮了就垮了。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 社区是C社收费服务的竞争者
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rquIc8nnAAEZ26-5xHwAALrJQF6inAAARnz015.jpg 这雕像做得真邪恶
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟设置ftp服务器问题，请高手指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460122 刚开始学习使用Linux，在安装FTP时遇到一个比较怪的问题，启用或停止vsftpd时，总提示未知任务，请高手指教 root@Ethan:~# service vsftpd status status:未知任务: vsftpd root@Ethan:~# ps -ef|grep vsftpd root 771
<^k^>  ─> 1 0 08:54 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd root 2206 2161 0 08:57 pts/0 00:00:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd root@Ethan:~# service vsftpd shutdown vsftpd: unrecognized service roo …
<wzssyqa> /wi/
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20140526/012487.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 高三“学霸”疑高考前跳河自杀 死前留密码提示_新闻_腾讯网
<jiero> onlylove:  水神
<onlylove> jiero: l5e没和你说她准备消失多久啊
<jiero> onlylove:  永远，上周 说的
<jiero> onlylove: 我要确保她真的不回来了。
<onlylove> jiero: 算了……走了走了吧
<October21> jiero: 你对她做了什么？
<jiero> October21: 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装运行QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460126 Ubuntu14.04下如何安装运行QQ，而不是网页QQ。 腾讯早期是有个Linux版下运行的QQ，不过，这个版本太老。 装了Wine Windows Program LoaderProgram LoaderN是可以弹出安装界面，但是安装到路径时，就会提示没有权限。 而用户的权限
<onlylove> happyaron: 我抗议，fcitx在openbox里面昨天还有tray icon，今天就没了！
<onlylove> happyaron: 一个bug这么多的输入法，你居然能忍
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove 关键你的着眼点是哪里？
<jiero> onlylove:  我的着眼点就是只有文本框。就够了
<onlylove> jiero: 你需求真低
<October21> onlylove: 我的怎么有？
<onlylove> jiero: 没了tray icon，我怎么知道输入法还活着没，是不是挂了
<October21> 我也是自己装的fcitx
<onlylove> October21: 你啥wm
<jiero> onlylove:  有些时候不要高了，就像 RMS说，没精力全管，只能支持别人，
<October21> onlylove: 你输入时就有候选词嘛？
<onlylove> jiero: RMS想管，人也得让他管
<October21> onlylove: crunchbang openbox
<onlylove> October21: 有，我要的是tray icon
<onlylove> October21: 我没用那个，我用的是whezzy
<October21> onlylove: 一样的啊，crunchbang11就是基于debian 7 stable啊
<onlylove> October21: 你的是基于的
<onlylove> October21: 我怎么知道他改了啥
<eexp> onlylove: 没tray指示，是会变瞎子的
<October21> archbang crunchbang 都是openbox的发行版
<freeflying> crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M crashkernel=384M-:128M crashkernel=384M-:128M crashkernel=384M-:128M crashkernel=384M-:128M crashkernel=384M-:128M
<eexp> Exec=avidemux2_gtk %U
<October21> onlylove: 软件源我用的是 debian7,且默认无中文
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，那货点下statusbar的企鹅，就关掉了，然后再切回来，所有设置都丢了
<October21> 输入法
<onlylove> October21: 我连中文locales都没，就一个wqy-zenhei
<huntxu> gfrog: 我给一个mac地址发一个ip包，其实可能从另一个mac地址收到它的回复，合法的对不
<October21> onlylove: 我也是自己装的中文字体啊
<onlylove> October21: 别扯那些，我的就是没有
<October21> onlylove: shift激活
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司kernel默认参数搞得毛啊
<October21> 我的是这样
<onlylove> October21: 手贱退出了，没了
<October21> 再shift就消失
<onlylove> October21: 这东西还不如ibus
<October21> onlylove: fcitx重启下嘛
<October21> onlylove: 比ibus好用多了
<onlylove> October21: 除了快，没发现别的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04安装出现的BUG，大家有空帮忙进去增加下BUG的关注度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460127 BUG地址： https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1299408 先注册，注册成功后，点“ This bug affects you and 1 other person” 后面的小铅笔，然后选“Yes, it affects me” 谢谢大家。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmeng — 2014-05-28 10:17
<October21> 我只有一点很困惑，debian上fcitx默认拆包，没带上中文拼音
<October21> onlylove: 默认是跟踪窗口
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  10:20
<October21> onlylove: shift激活输入法
<onlylove> October21: 终端里面重启下，又正常了，感情昨天装好重启X就没弄好
<jiero> cherrot:  test
<onlylove> October21: 怎么不显示之前输入的拼音
<October21> onlylove: debian默认是没什么问题
<October21> onlylove: 什么意思？
<onlylove> October21: 有没有问题，天知道
<cherrot> jiero: 早~
<onlylove> October21: 算了，没了
<October21> onlylove: 我把他的默认热键该成了左shift
<October21> onlylove: 没问题了？
<onlylove> October21: 重启下都好了……
<jiero> cherrot:  早~ 我今天用了 rawtherapee 4.1 处理了一下图片。还好吧，感觉
<onlylove> October21:  我重启下系统去
<October21> onlylove: 没必要吧？注销就可以吧?
<cherrot> jiero: 界面丑 不喜欢
<onlylove> October21: 不行，必须退出重新执行一下fcitx
<onlylove> October21: 我再研究下我哪里搞坏了
<October21> fcitx -r吧？
<onlylove> October21: 注销 不是不能用，能用但是trayicon没了
<onlylove> October21: 然后退出重新执行下，就出来了
<jiero> cherrot:  呵呵。很 QT 的风格啊
<cherrot> jiero: 怎么我觉得这么丑呢
<jiero> cherrot:  对我来说 qt风格就是丑 :)
<cherrot> jiero: =。=
<cherrot> jiero: 跟类库没关系
<cherrot> jiero: 你的qt是cute 还是Qt 。。
<jiero> cherrot:  是说界面设计
<jiero> cherrot 这个是 4.1 版本，你可以试试，21号发布的
<jiero> cherrot 至少 rawtherapee 处理速度比 darktable 快多了
<cherrot> jiero: 曾经因为dt的默认处理出片和相机内嵌jpg相差甚远而试用了rawtherapee  但界面实在不习惯
<jiero> cherrot  rawtherapee 是 gtk 的啊。
<cherrot> jiero: 为什么更快？
<jiero> cherrot 不知道。
<eexp> jiero: 你这又是搞啥？raw?
<zhan> 哇，这里的几个闲人成天灌水啊
<jiero> eexp: 简单的图片色彩处理
<zhan> eexp: 拿出你当年的雄风来
 * jiero 踹踹 zhan eexp 两个老油条
<zhan> jiero: 你要膜拜 ee, 当年在这里比你们所有人加起来还活跃
<onlylove> October21: 如果是-r启动就没有tray
<onlylove> October21: 直接启动就有
<jiero> zhan: 不会吧我看着他呢。
<October21> onlylove: 哦，我还没遇到这种情况
<eexp> u1要到期了。正郁闷呢。
<onlylove> eexp: 文件都拖回来，再找下家
<eexp> 就是没好的下家
<zhan> u1 是啥
<jiero> eexp:  对啊。有啥要用的。
<eexp> 死yunio收费，是insync也是。其他没做得真像云的，都手动。
<jiero> zhan:  Ubuntu One
<zhan> 貌似慢死的那货
<zhan> 还没 dropbox 快
<eexp> 不会慢。
<jiero> zhan: 放进去同步就好了。
<zhan> 现在快啦？以前用的时候慢死，就一直没用了，放 dropbox 了
<eexp> seafile不支持国内用户。。。nnnd
<eexp> dropbox姓啥
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox虚拟机里装win7还是xp，哪个更快些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460129 在virtualbox虚拟机环境里 win7和xp哪个更快些？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomcat.xin — 2014-05-28 10:38
<eexp> 不用
<zhan> 姓d，你还姓e呢
<eexp> 你这笨了。没明白意思
<onlylove> October21: 哦，我猜，是fcitx比openbox启动快了
<onlylove> October21: 如果先加载wm，再加载xinput，估计就正常了？
<October21> onlylove: 你验证一下看看
<freeflying> eexp, 你之前找arm的东西做你们煤气表上的东西咋样了啊
<October21> 我是默认的，没去研究
<onlylove> October21: 这怎么验证
<October21> openbox有个启动文件吧？
<October21> onlylove: .config/openbox/autostart
<onlylove> October21: 就没配置那个
<onlylove> October21: 那里面一共一行，tint2&
<eexp> freeflying: 只是比较下芯片价格
<October21> onlylove: 启动面板
<onlylove> October21: 没那么高大上的东西
<October21> onlylove: 这里是一些相当与开机启动项
<onlylove> October21: 我当然知道
<freeflying> eexp, 你们现在用啥了
<zhan> eexp: 你做智能家电啊
<October21> onlylove: tint2不就是面板吗？
<onlylove> October21: 问题是，不需要那个，fcitx也能启动
<zhan> freeflying: 好久不见。。。
<onlylove> October21: 是啊
<onlylove> October21: 那里面就一行，启动tint2啊
<freeflying> zhan, 好久不见
<eexp> freeflying: m3
<eexp> zhan: 不是
<freeflying> eexp, 这是那家的啊
<eexp> fujitsu的
<eexp> 坐等中日打仗。lol freeflying
<jiero> cherrot 糟了，总感觉睡不足觉。。。
<freeflying> 你好奇葩
<onlylove> October21: 找到了，有个delay start在.config/fcitx下面
<cherrot> jiero: 我每天2点睡  9点起
<freeflying> eexp, 居然用富士通的
<eexp> freeflying: 你估计不在乎价格的。
<onlylove> October21: 哦.config/fcitx/config里面
<zhan> eexp: 打仗你捐啥
<eexp> 打仗，就没货了。
<freeflying> eexp, 我们不做硬件,肯定不在乎价格啊
<onlylove> eexp: 不会打的
<eexp> freeflying: 产品不在乎价格，那挣啥钱
<eexp> onlylove: 其实希望打小规模
<freeflying> eexp, 我们又不做产品的
<jiero> cherrot:  恩。我 11点睡6点起
<eexp> 作软件和服务的，都没价格的概念。
<October21> onlylove: .config/fcitx/config，我的没delay啊？
<freeflying> eexp, 我们的客户又不是最终厂商
<freeflying> 搞了小米的F码
<October21> onlylove: 我的DelayStart=0
<onlylove> October21: 不是他的事情……
<October21> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> October21: 现在fictx启动也没tray
<onlylove> October21: 我怀疑我的systray坏了
<jiero> onlylove:  是什么系统托盘？
<onlylove> jiero: tint2自己有吧
<jiero> onlylove: 我没用过
<October21> onlylove: 会不会是tint2的问题？
 * jiero 只用过不标准的 e16
<onlylove> October21: 也许大概可能
<onlylove> October21: 因为kde下面没问题，当然我的K是装在jessie上
<October21> onlylove: 我一直没成功升级tint2
<zhan> 我用 stalonetray 还好啊
<onlylove> October21: 我直接apt-get install的
<October21> 我总是升级tint2出错
<October21> 我的tint2显示图标有bug，但无法升级
<October21> 已安装：  0.11~svn649-1
<October21> 0.11+svn20111022-3
<onlylove> October21: 我觉得这个很诡异，因为ibus的tray没问题的
<October21> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess 粘贴 was killed by signal (断开的管道)
<October21> 在处理时有错误发生：
<October21> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<October21> onlylove: 我突然想起来，fcitx那个悬浮的不是systray吧？
<onlylove> October21: 那个当然不是
<zhan> 那是他的 panel
<onlylove> October21: 那个叫statusbar
<onlylove> October21: 你切换到中文，tray上显示的那个红色的拼
<October21> 我的也没systray
<eexp> 。statubar不就是tray嘛
<onlylove> October21: 那才是tray icon
<zhan> panel
<zhan> 不是 tray
<onlylove> eexp: 不是
<eexp> 你写过gtk，就知道，statubar的控件就是tray
<zhan> 搜狗重写了 qimpanel
<eexp> onlylove: 所以，你说法不准确
<October21> onlylove: 那我没有，稀里糊涂地使用很长时间
<zhan> q 家的， ee 你还恨q家么
<onlylove> eexp: 来，给我解释下kde下面右下角那个红色的拼和你说的tary同时存在是闹哪样
<eexp> 和qt没关系，我是说 onlylove的用词
<eexp> kde，问 freeflying嘛。我不用
<zhan> 他那个能不能叫 statusbar
<onlylove> eexp: 我就问你，用我的说法给我解释下，tray icon和statusbar同时存在叫啥
<October21> ibus是两者都有，不过panel可以关掉
<freeflying> eexp: 我用maverick
<onlylove> eexp: 和kde没关系，gnome也有
<eexp> onlylove: 你这用词还是不分的。wm没statusbar的说法
<onlylove> eexp: unity也没
<onlylove> eexp: 对，wm没有，但是输入法有
<zhan> statusbar 是 ui 控件里面最下面的那一条
<onlylove> eexp: 靠，unity也有那个
<eexp> 那是输入法自己的说法嘛。
<zhan> 输入法那个叫啥更好
<eexp> 状态条
<October21> g maverick
<onlylove> eexp: 如果你用aron出品的sougou，就是那个s
<^k^> October21: maverick |Maverick| is an American Western television series with comedic overtones created by Roy Huggins. The show ran from September 22, 1957 to July 8, 1962 on ...
<onlylove> eexp: 咱现在不管谁的叫法，我就要右下角那个固定的，那个你说的tray是可以拖着到处跑的
<eexp> 就一个小窗口，无边框的。应该xwininfo可以看到信息。winid
<eexp> tray不可能拖跑的啊。是子控件
<October21> 那个叫panle
<zhan> 一直把那货隐藏的
<eexp> 也不是panel
<eexp> 就窗口
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。固定的不是在右上角么
<onlylove> 靠，你们别和我说你们的定义，我不懂，我就知道输入法那个状态条可以拖着跑
<October21> 算了直接找作者问问
<jiero> eexp onlylove 是 notify area
<zhan> tray 不能跑的
<eexp> notify area就是tray
<jiero> onlylove:  因为是分类的，分3类
<onlylove> jiero: 好，你的说法比ee靠谱点
<jiero> eexp: ubuntu下不是
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Ubuntu Gnome 14.04装Nvdia闭源驱动，开机卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460130 笔记本I7+650M新装了Ubuntu Gnome 14.04，想尝试以下Gnome3的，没想到才刚装完系统重启，第一次进系统，在驱动那选了最新的Nvdia驱动装完后，重启一直卡在启动界面，连登录框都无法弹出。难道
<^k^>  ─> Gnome3就无法用N卡了？求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 ozu706 — 2014-05-28 11:04
<eexp> 好吧。包括了tray的notify area
<zhan> notify area 又是啥鬼
<eexp> nnnd 玩字眼了
<onlylove> jiero: 上面下面无所谓，我的pannel在下面
<onlylove> zhan: 通知区域……
<zhan> notify 的位置不是可以自己定么
<onlylove> zhan: 就是windows里面qq的那个企鹅呆的位置
<jiero> zhan:  kde里是可以的
<zhan> onlylove: 你那个是tray啊
<onlylove> zhan: 好吧，我一直叫那个是tray，问题是ee说输入法的statusbar是tray
<jiero> zhan:  kde 里 tray 和 notify area 是直接分开，后者属于前者一个插件，可以关闭
<onlylove> zhan: 现在你们给我讲，哪个是tray
<October21> onlylove: 我觉得应该把那个systary写到autostart中随openbox一起
<October21> 启动
<jiero> onlylove: 你需要看你用的wm的文档
<onlylove> October21: 你你你……我用的是tint2
<zhan> 企鹅区域是 tray 啊。 tray 的软件，例如 stalonetray 是可以捕获这些东西的
<onlylove> October21: 里面直接有tray
<onlylove> zhan: 输入法的status bar呢
<onlylove> zhan: 那个算不算tray呢
<zhan> 那是输入法自己控制的啊
<zhan> 我觉得不算，否则会给 tray 软件抓走的
<onlylove> zhan: ee说算，你给他讲讲去，我继续问输入法的trayicon的问题
<onlylove> jiero: 和wm没啥关系吧……
<onlylove> jiero: 刚还好用的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 X64装了N卡驱动卡死，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460131 笔记本I7+650M新装了Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 X64，想尝试以下Gnome3的，没想到才刚装完系统重启，第一次进系统，在驱动那选了最新的Nvdia驱动装完后，重启一直卡在启动界面，连登录框都无法弹出。难道G
<^k^>  ─> nome3就无法用N卡了？求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 ozu706 — 2014-05-28 11:08
<onlylove> jiero: 突然不好用了
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我就是想找回那个拼字而已……
<zhan> onlylove: ee 那老妖怪跟你说的不是一个东西
<onlylove> eexp: 老妖怪，弄明白我说的是啥再来吵架
<onlylove> zhan: 我发现件不好的事情，好像我不知道怎么拖那个输入法的statusbar,之前可以随便拖着跑的
<zhan> 你的 wm 里面设置的如何拖窗口的啊
<zhan> ee 后来说得对，可能只是个小窗口，拖着到处跑的
<onlylove> zhan: 左键按住拖着跑
<zhan> tint2 不是个平铺的 wm 么
<onlylove> 哎，还是上图吧
<onlylove> zhan: tint2是pannel
<onlylove> zhan: 别刷我三观
<zhan> 囧。。。
<zhan> 要 panel 干啥。最多弄个 tray 就算了
<zhan> onlylove: 可以让 ee 给你讲他用 fvwm 的时候，不要 taskbar, 不要 trayer
<onlylove> http://pbrd.co/1tMPrhy
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
<onlylove> zhan: 我发的那个url,能看到图么
<zhan> 网络慢
<onlylove> zhan: eexp http://snag.gy/Cb2Rc.jpg
<October21> 可以看到
<onlylove> zhan: eexp你俩来解释下1234分别是啥
<zhan> 还没刷出来
<onlylove> zhan: eexp我迷迷糊糊的让你俩搞晕了
<onlylove> October21: 其实我怀疑，可能是vbox的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是linux-image包的bug，我也发现了
<gfrog> huntxu: 看路由，有反向检查。
<onlylove> October21: 虚拟显卡驱动或者啥的
<October21> onlylove: 我在3处也没icon啊
<October21> 我也是用tint2
<onlylove> October21: 这个位置，ibus是有icon的
<October21> onlylove: ibus是有
<huntxu> gfrog: linux机器上会检查？
<zhan> 你这啥环境啊。。。
<October21> onlylove: 我在awesome wm下有个键盘图标，可以设置fcitx
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥机器上都会
<zhan> windows 套个虚拟机。 1 和 4 是 win的？
<October21> onlylove: 但是不会随输入不同而改变logo
<huntxu> gfrog: 这关路由啥事 =.=
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个bug比较低级啊
<zhan> 3 就是那个 tint2 ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我U本来就比较低级嘛
<October21> zhan: 嗯
<zhan> 2 就是之前争论的 statusbar 的货啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟路由没关？ 那就没关吧
<October21> zhan: 这只是个面板，很多wm可以用这个程序做面板
<October21> zhan: 嗯
<huntxu> gfrog: 那换个说法，接到一个包的时候，会检查它的源mac地址么
<October21> 其实我觉得去问问作者就明了了
<huntxu> gfrog: 还是目标验证匹配到了就直接交给上层了
<gfrog> huntxu: 我不太清楚，目测不会吧
<October21> onlylove: 可能这个东西的实现方式不同，ee是用statubar实现的
<huntxu> gfrog: 应该是不会的，因为我看bonding的balance-tlb，会把外发的包mac全改成所用slave的mac
<zhan> 2 是可以拖着跑的。 3 里面本来应该有 tray 的
<huntxu> gfrog: 这样子才能保证交换机不傻掉
<October21> onlylove: 你可以看看fcitx的skin，看看他怎么称呼这些东西的
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个有人报bug了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，问 adam
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个，我怎么觉得，我可以伪装mac地址啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 换句话说，我伪装下mac发送个应答
<freeflying> onlylove: 啥伪装mac
<onlylove> freeflying: 网卡可以改mac地址，不知道吗？
<onlylove> freeflying: 软改
<freeflying> onlylove: 这个和我有毛关系啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你不是问，从另一个mac地址回应的问题么
<onlylove> zhan: 就是win套虚拟机
<freeflying> onlylove: 显然我每问过啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，错了，是 huntxu的问题……
<huntxu> onlylove: 我问的，可是我也不是在问伪装的问题。。。
<freeflying> onlylove: 他的问题没你那想得那么简单
<freeflying> onlylove: 那是bonding的
<onlylove> freeflying: huntxu哦，bonding啊，那么高大上的东西……
<eexp> nnnd 死家伙，我走了，你们就乱说嘛
<huntxu> onlylove: 不是，我已经归结为简单的问题了，就是收到一个包的时候，会不会检查它的源mac地址，还是只要求目标mac地址是当前设备的就会直接交给上层
<zhan> 是你乱说
<zhan> 把人家小爱都搞糊涂了
<onlylove> October21: 和你说，今早上我和你说fctix好用，fcitx -r不好用的时候，3的位置有个红色的拼字
<eexp> 小爱？激情？
<onlylove> October21: 但是现在……没了
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> 喵的……你们有完没……别瞎闹
<zhan> 那个 啥啥 love 不是小爱么  eexp
<eexp> @@@
<onlylove> zhan: 袜子闹完了你闹……
<October21> onlylove: 我的openbox在 3 位置 一直没有
<onlylove> October21: 肯定有的，这个位置……我多试几次
<zhan> 装个第三方 trayer 看看
<eexp> 这样联想，还不如这样说， onlylove 名字里面有2个o，2个l，很形象的表示2次
<onlylove> October21: 虽然因为是虚拟机，渲染不是很好，但是是有的
<eexp> zhan: tray都一样的
<October21> onlylove: 我的awesome wm有你说的那种icon
<October21> 我觉得还是tint2的问题
<onlylove> October21: 也许吧，可是为啥ibus有呢……
<eexp> tint2的是标准的tray啊。
<eexp> fcitx自己不按照标准控件来作吧。
<onlylove> eexp: 如果tint2的tray是标准，那就是说 fcitx的实现不标准咯，happyaron赶紧修
<October21> qtile连那个panle都不显示，但是可以输入中文
<eexp> 可能哦。不使用系统的控件
<zhan> 我用 fcitx 那么多年，都一直呆在 tray 里面好好的
<October21> 要是用DE的话，估计就没这些问题了
<eexp> fcitx现在用什么开发的？
<onlylove> eexp: 听说是c++
<onlylove> October21: 哦，kde是没啥问题
<eexp> c++，哪种平台
<eexp> qt?
<onlylove> October21: 而且可以隐藏statusbar如果存在trayicon
<onlylove> eexp: 不太清楚，问aron?
<October21> onlylove: 嗯，所以wm是要折腾的吧
<eexp> happyaron: 只维护吧。也开发？
<onlylove> October21: 我弄出来了，给你看
<eexp> 以前见过老软件，自己实现部分tray的子集的
<October21> eexp: 存在不同的面板，有qt的有gtk的
<October21> onlylove: 怎么弄？
<eexp> 通过判断wm来选不同的前端？
<eexp> 这会导致问题的
<October21> eexp: 估计是
<October21> eexp: 你可以和作者探讨一下嘛，他就在#archlinux-cn
<onlylove> October21: 等下
<eexp> Opera出过，支持xlib/gtk/qt，有版本一直出的filechooser，是xlib的
<zhan> 在不同的程序里面会出现不同的。
<eexp> 我又不用。让哈皮去说
<onlylove> October21: 我贴图那网站略慢
<eexp> 判断wm不全面。lin那么多wm
<onlylove> October21: http://snag.gy/fBfe0.jpg
<October21> snag.gy 速度还好
<alvin_rxg> Title: snag.gy - paste images! (@ snag.gy)
<onlylove> October21: 你看，那个红色的拼，就是切换到中文出来的
<zhan> 谁说是判断 wm 的啊
<onlylove> October21: 如果不是中文，就是个键盘图标
<eexp> 好慢的网站
<zhan> imageshack 还活着么
<onlylove> eexp: 可以直接从剪贴板粘贴
<October21> onlylove: 嗯
<zhan> paste.ubuntu 还活着么
<onlylove> eexp: 很方便
<onlylove> zhan: 活着
<eexp> onlylove: 啥？
<zhan> ee 的脚本比这个智能
<onlylove> eexp: snaggy可以直接读取剪贴板
<eexp> 。。何必剪贴板
<onlylove> eexp: 也就是说，你可以ctrl+v直接粘上去
<zhan> 截图就直接传
<October21> onlylove: 怎么设置呢？
<eexp> 不同的软件，往剪贴板放的url，格式是不同的
<zhan> 自己写个脚本，配个快捷键，截图直接上传
<onlylove> eexp: 我按的printscreen当然是剪贴板了
<onlylove> zhan: 你妹你给我windows来个截图脚本
<eexp> 落后。
<eexp> 哦。你截图，下面是win
<October21> xxp
<onlylove> October21: 不知道，我就是退出以后直接执行fcitx就有了
<eexp> 破虚拟机。
<zhan> 。。。
<onlylove> eexp: 没办法……有些东西就得用win
<onlylove> October21: 说起来，这才应该是正常状态，可是我不知道怎么搞
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 红色三角叹号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460134 Ubuntu 14.04总是会在任务栏显示一个红色三角叹号，提示：The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and wa
<^k^>  ─> tching for any failure repositories. 然而，实际上系统已经是最新的了，怎么才能不显示呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-05-28 11:53
<onlylove> October21: 当然那样也能用……不过……
<October21> onlylove: 嗯，statubar也够用了
<onlylove> October21: 我想说我不需要statusbar它太难看了，如果好看点，我考虑留下它，我有tray就知道是啥状态了
<October21> onlylove: 找皮肤啊
<onlylove> October21: 好吧……
<October21> 或者自己改个漂亮的
<October21> 我目前有这个想法……
<October21> 先吃饭去……
<onlylove> October21: 可以不显示最左边那个企鹅么
<October21> onlylove: 可以吧
<onlylove> October21: 我去看看有没有这样的皮去
<October21> 嗯，祝你好运
<onlylove> eexp: 你既然说虚拟机破，你给个好的吧……
<zhan> onlylove: 我现在的方案，两台机器，主系统是 lin, 然后 rdp
<zhan> rdp 到 win
<onlylove> zhan: 我这个机器上倒是有个debian testing……上面有kde，不过……不是很习惯kde，感觉启动略慢啊
<onlylove> zhan: 每次启动程序，都有个小图标跳啊跳，然后不知道跳多久……程序出来了
<zhan> 和 kde 啥关系啊
<zhan> 我用的 xmonad ...
<onlylove> eexp: fcitx的main language是C……
<onlylove> eexp: https://code.google.com/p/fcitx/
<^k^> ⇪ t: fcitx - A Flexible Input Method Framework - Google Project Hosting
<onlylove> October21: http://hi.baidu.com/luoshupeng/item/84c0d8b857c30ef163388e10
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 小企鹅输入法(fcitx)4.12版本的皮肤设置_if else_百度空间
<onlylove> October21: 活脱脱的搜狗 皮
<zhan> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1186604 大概就这样子。
<onlylove> zhan: 两个屏的壕
<onlylove> zhan: 我就一个
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 不给配双屏怎么干活啊，码农还要个竖着的
<onlylove> zhan: 码农不是三个ultrasharp竖着么
<onlylove> maplebeats_: cherrot http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39712
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯承诺加强微信内容审查，落实实名制
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要搬去大生命科学园了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是哪里，大兴线？
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是哪里？
<imtxc> onlylove: 昌平线
<onlylove> imtxc: 昌平的头上？我记得好像是
<imtxc> onlylove: 西二旗下一站就是
<onlylove> imtxc: 你搬那作甚
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没地方住了啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天去看了看，目测还行
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是偏点儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，搬家啊……我以为你换地方
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> ofan: 偶饭好
 * ofan windows 8.1感觉不错
<lainme> ofan: 好久不见
<zer4tul> imtxc: 那边的话，完了没地铁回家会特别麻烦
<ofan> lainme, 很久不见啊
 * ofan 求推荐windows下好用的irc客户端
<zer4tul> ofan: xchat呗
<ofan> o
<ofan> 在用xchat
<ofan> 不过貌似对win8支持不好
<zer4tul> ofan: 换成win7
<lainme> chatzilla
<ofan> zer4tul, 不换
<zer4tul> ofan: 那就ffx+chatzilla或者用opera吧
<zer4tul> ofan: 没什么好用的了
<ofan> 可以搞cyginw+weechat,不过太费劲，速度也慢
<zhan> emacs/erc
<zer4tul> ofan: cygwin就算了
<ofan> 不会玩emacs
<zer4tul> ofan: 那样的话，你会吐槽cmd.exe的
<ofan> 我vim党
<ofan> zer4tul, 有cmd替代
<zer4tul> ofan: 要不，mirc？
<ofan> 不过还是慢，cygwin的问题
<zer4tul> ofan: 虽然我不太喜欢mirc
<ofan> zer4tul, mirc 要20刀啊
<zer4tul> ofan: 所以，还是xchat吧
<zer4tul> ofan: chatzilla我也不喜欢
<zer4tul> ofan: 其实我也没找到一个mac下合适的irc客户端
<zer4tul> ofan: 现在这个只能说是凑合用而已
<ofan> 我试试hexchat
<ofan> zer4tul, mac用weechat啊
<ofan> 我weechat搞得很完美了, mac下用都很爽
<ofan> zhan, 我自动屏蔽ctcp的
<zhan> 哈，我好奇，看看
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装后能够开机，但是界面没有显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460135 ubuntu14.04在win8.1系统下用wubi安装，前几次都能正常开机，但是现在开机输入登陆密码过后，只有鼠标和桌面背景图片，没有任何图标，快捷键进入终端都不行，求大神围观啊。。。。。。。。
<^k^>  ─> 。。麒麟和原版的都出现了这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2014-05-28 12:32
<ofan> ... hexchat都不支持中文
<zer4tul> ofan: 求配置
<zer4tul> ofan: 哦，想起来为啥我替掉weechat了
<onlylove> ofan: quassel,miranda
<ofan> zer4tul: 为啥
<zer4tul> ofan: 因为mac很2的在terminal下默认英文输入
<zer4tul> ofan: 每次都得切换输入法状态很蛋疼
<ofan> onlylove: quassel要求kde么
<onlylove> 买苹果手机的人使用时候遇到问题， 首先想到的是 是不是我使用的方式不对，是不是我买到假的了
<onlylove> 买安卓机的人，一遇到问题，第一反应是，我靠安卓就是个垃圾
<onlylove> ibm服务器出问题了，哪有不出问题的服务器
<onlylove> 国产服务器出问题了，靠国产的就是扶不起的阿斗
<ofan> zer4tul: 啥意思
<onlylove> ofan: 不是win8.1么
<onlylove> ofan: 至少我目前在xp上没见
<ofan> onlylove: 我试试
<zer4tul> ofan: mac在terminal下开中文输入法，默认是英文输入状态
<cherrot> onlylove: 树大招风
<zer4tul> ofan: 每次都这样
<ofan> zer4tul: 我咋没事
<onlylove> cherrot: 你lol那事情push的咋样了
<ofan> zer4tul: 这跟weechat没关系吧
<zer4tul> ofan: 我靠，不会吧
<zer4tul> ofan: 对，这是mac的问题，跟weechat无关
<zer4tul> ofan: 我只是觉得每次都切换状态很蛋疼，所以就换掉了
<onlylove> ofan: quassel是要求qt，不是要求kde吧……而且我现在貌似没装qt也能用
<ofan> zer4tul: mac应该会每个程序都记忆输入法状态
<cherrot> onlylove: 那个没谱 放心吧
<zer4tul> ofan: terminal的状态很奇怪，其他程序是会记录的
<zer4tul> ofan: 我换回来试试
<ofan> zer4tul: 我的weechat配合znc用的，带手机自动消息推送，也有mac桌面推送
<ofan> 你妹 我还没说完就走了
<onlylove> cherrot: 擦，赶紧的，我家能T能DPS的小伙伴去LOL不会来了，说是如果河蟹了多玩盒子就回归
<cherrot> onlylove: 。。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 少个DPS好说，我顶上，少T咋办啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 打啥需要T啊？ 团本？
<zer4tul> ofan: 换掉了
<onlylove> cherrot: 废话，大战需要T？我一个剑纯都能抗
 * ofan 秀一下配置 http://imgur.com/aKLAXQb
<ofan> zer4tul: oh
<onlylove> cherrot: 这年头大战都是奶秀T
<zer4tul> ofan: 还是这样，每次都得切状态
<cherrot> onlylove: 从来不打团本。。。
<ofan> zer4tul: 啥输入法
<ofan> zer4tul: 推荐rime
<cherrot> onlylove: 战场好玩儿
<ofan> mac都
<zer4tul> ofan: rimeime
<zer4tul> 什么游戏？
<ofan> zer4tul: 那奇怪
<onlylove> ofan: 你，换个墙内的图
<ofan> onlylove: imgur被强了？？
<onlylove> cherrot: 不打PVP。PVP穷三代
<onlylove> ofan: 重置了
<ofan> 。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 娱乐PVP啊
<onlylove> ofan: 帝都联通
<zer4tul> 什么游戏？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你不知道李忘生口水多啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 在李忘生玩阵营，你首先要保证自己不被口水淹死
<ofan> Google Chrome has blocked access to imagebin.org for now.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<onlylove> cherrot: 不被玻璃心口水淹死
<ofan> onlylove: 给个图床
<onlylove> cherrot: 北商的东家，人工合服，你能么
<onlylove> ofan: imagebin可以用，不过略麻烦，www.minus.com吧，或者今天我用的snaggy
<alvin_rxg> Title: Minus - Share simply. (@ minus.com)
<zer4tul> onlylove: 剑3？
<onlylove> zer4tul: 嗯
<yunfan> onlylove: 发财的路子来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥路子
<cherrot> onlylove: 为啥叫李王生啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 我在养老帮~
<ofan> onlylove: http://min.us/i/L6YX3NLrEjZ4
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Untitled Folder - aKLAXQb.png - Minus
<onlylove> cherrot: 擦，李忘生是月卡区的大服务器
<yunfan> 国家电网昨天发了文件 允许分布式电源并网 而且不是以前只有光伏和风力  其他的也允许了
<cherrot> onlylove: soga
<yunfan> 我想了下 最划算就是太阳能热电了
<onlylove> cherrot: 其他服务器基本都鬼服
<cherrot> onlylove: 天天合服  烦死
<onlylove> cherrot: 没啥啊，合服的话号上的角色就多了
<cherrot> onlylove: 卡
<onlylove> cherrot: 切，就和不合就不卡似的
<jiero> 卡不卡
<onlylove> cherrot: 不卡的话，迅游赚谁的钱
<jiero> yunfan:  我突然觉得姑娘会认为不随大流的人不靠谱
<onlylove> cherrot: 前几天弄了个小号，突然发现，靠，纯阳升级单刷副本太简单了
<cherrot> onlylove: 对 工作室爽死了
<onlylove> cherrot: 两仪暴几下BOSS就躺了，别的职业的小号单刷被打的满地跑
<onlylove> ofan: 你这……alienware？
<ofan> jiero: 听说你喜欢女人了
<ofan> onlylove: system76的笔记本
<onlylove> ofan: 好东西，真奢华
<onlylove> ofan: 你对jiero的信息需要update了
<ofan> 我把ubuntu干掉了 装windows 8.1
<zer4tul> ……
<onlylove> ofan: 哦对了，还有imadper
<ofan> 俩hdd和ssd都组raid 0
<ofan> 爽歪歪
<ofan> onlylove: 色大象还是喜欢男人？
<zer4tul> ofan: 那你还不如买一个xps啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞个1万多投资建个太阳能热电应该没问题了
<onlylove> ofan: 哪天raid0挂了更爽歪歪
<ofan> zer4tul: dell的？
<onlylove> ofan: 色大象啊，他现在不是单身了
<zer4tul> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> onlylove: 很容易挂
<yunfan> jiero: 我认为这种姑娘不靠谱
<onlylove> ofan: 嗯，dell xps
<ofan> zer4tul: dell的很贵的
<zer4tul> ofan: 国外的话，还行
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，不是无锡的那太阳能被收购了么
<ofan> 工作站都用专业显卡
<zer4tul> ofan: 国内价格太离谱
<ofan> 不适合玩游戏
<zer4tul> ofan: 我说的笔记本
<zer4tul> ofan: 不是xps工作站
<onlylove> zer4tul: 移动工作站
<onlylove> zer4tul: 笔记本也有工作站
<ofan> zer4tul: 一样，移动工作站也是专业显卡
<zer4tul> onlylove: 又不是sun
<ofan> 联想的就是
<zer4tul> onlylove: xps就用的普通显卡
<onlylove> zer4tul: 你以为就sun有移动工作站
<ofan> 880M么
<onlylove> ofan: 好像是880M SLI
<ofan> onlylove: sli太贵
<ofan> 也没必要，电费都不够付的
<onlylove> ofan: 对了，IOE里面的E指的是EMC？
<ofan> onlylove: 4k显示器的话就另说了
<ofan> onlylove: 啥IOE，不懂
<onlylove> ofan: 前几天看要求银行换掉18M的服务器，去IOE
<zer4tul> ofan: 算了，xps很坑爹的都换成集成显卡了
<ofan> zer4tul: ...
<onlylove> ofan: 想了半天，O是oracle，I是IBM.E想好久不知道是谁，只能是EMC
<zer4tul> onlylove: IBM Oracle EMC
<onlylove> zer4tul: 果然是EMC
<zer4tul> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> zer4tul: HP都不上树了
<jiero> ofan:  。
<zer4tul> onlylove: HP又不是猪，上树干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 你是跳跃着时间活着的奇人
<onlylove> zer4tul: 惠普不是用INTEL的安腾了嘛
<ofan> jiero: lol
<nyfair> onlylove: why，棱镜门继续发酵？
<onlylove> zer4tul: intel都不要安腾了
<zer4tul> onlylove: HP那是作死
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是，估计是起诉网络部队的事情
<zer4tul> onlylove: 那玩意从出来那天开始注定要悲剧
<onlylove> zer4tul: HP好像迁移到X86了
<ofan> freenode lag还是那么棒
<jiero> ofan: 如果姑娘对着我拍下的食物照片说感兴趣，那是。。。
<ofan> jiero: 那是你想多了
<zer4tul> jiero: 那是一个吃货
<ofan> 嗯
<jiero> ofan: 恩。是一个吃货的概念比较大
<onlylove> zer4tul: jiero还是一个2B吃货？
<nyfair> onlylove: 这时候就觉得普京的美国例外论讽刺的真他妈好
<onlylove> nyfair: ……
<ofan> nyfair: 腐女好
 * ofan 原来大家都还活着
 * zer4tul 此番
<jiero> nyfair:  现在她又允许了，只要我放食物相关的东西，她就积极了。。。
 * ofan 买了pycharm pro
<jiero> ofan: 你真的还活着呢
<ofan> jiero: 差点挂了
<zer4tul> 用sublime text还没买licence的飘过
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还牵挂着呢？
<wzssyqa> l5e 这是真不来了？
<ofan> zer4tul: sublime不好用，感觉
<nyfair> ofan: 求推荐
<chenxiongfei> 1
 * ofan vim
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  13:05
<nyfair> zer4tul: 永远不要为帝国主义的工具付钱
<zhan> emacs
<zer4tul> ofan: 其实我还是比较习惯vim
<nyfair> ofan: neovim怎么样了？
<ofan> nyfair: 没用过
<piggybox_> 我一直把sublime当vim用
<nyfair> sublime在linux下居然依赖gtk2，必须死！
<jiero> ofan:  恩。
<jiero> ofan:  我知道你进了大峡谷
<chenxiongfei> piggybox_: me too
<ofan> 这种试验性的项目
 * nyfair qt5才是王道
<ofan> piggybox_: 还没睡呢
<zhan> gtk 都不要，用啥。。。
<zer4tul> 不过我真觉得vim该重构一下了
<ofan> qt8才是王道
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<piggybox_> ofan: 才10点
<zer4tul> qt8……
<zhan> qt5 烦死了，在 win 下写个小程序，要打包一大堆 dll
<ofan> zer4tul: 无所谓，vim的成功还是靠很多外部工具，那些不改，一样有问题
<nyfair> post.baidu.com/qt
<jiero> wzssyqa:  是哈
<zer4tul> 这泥马得穿了几次
<alvin_rxg> Title: qt吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<nyfair> ofan: 你说的是这个？
<ofan> nyfair: 啥
<nyfair> zhan: 换gtk，你会更绝望
<ofan> qt也会被换掉
<nyfair> 写gui，干嘛不用c#
<zhan> 跨平台啊。
<ofan> c#也跨平台
 * nyfair 只用win8，要跨毛平台
<ofan> nyfair: 我跨n个平台
<onlylove> ofan: c#的命运在微软手里，你还记的delphi么
<zhan> 之前有 mono 的，没关注，不知道现在兼容到啥程度了
<ofan> win8.1, os x, linux, arm
<onlylove> ofan: qt的情况比c#要好
<ofan> zhan: 很成熟，除了m$自己的特别的东西不支持，基本都能用
<ofan> unity用的mono
<zhan> 恩，那估计 Kinect 的 sdk
<ofan> 很多游戏都mono写的脚本，不过unity本身是c艹
<zhan> 肯定不能用
<ofan> zhan: 不是，比如WPF这些mono就没有
<ofan> mono都支持asp.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home : The Official Microsoft ASP.NET Site (@ asp.net)
<gebjgd> ofan, 没睡觉？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 找到了个不错的软件
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<nyfair> unity可以用bamboo
<ofan> 码代码
<gebjgd> knownbad, Be on road
<ofan> nyfair: 没人用那玩意
<gebjgd> ofan, 这么勤劳
<slucx> 用emacs吧…
<ofan> gebjgd: 每天一report 被逼的
<gebjgd> ofan, 毕业设计？
<ofan> gebjgd: 学校工作，还有个公司的
<gebjgd> ofan, 祝你一切顺利
<ofan> gebjgd: 多谢，希望都顺利
<piggybox_> ofan: 你面试完了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 算了。牵挂毫无意义哈。
<ofan> piggybox_: fb面完了，没戏
<ofan> 其他的等通知
 * nyfair 当年中二的时候写个游戏还想着跨平台，现在回想起来，这思想还真是二
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:16
<ofan> nyfair: 看你用啥写
<ofan> cocoa2d都跨n平台了
<zhan> unity 写游戏不是可以跨平台么
<nyfair> ofan: cocoa2d这源码狗屎一搬，高中兴趣小组的水平
<ofan> nyfair: 你管呢，能跑能用就行
<ofan> 烂代码多了去了
<ofan> 而且还挺火
<nyfair> ofan: 这玩意能火是因为傻子多，android直接java调jogl都比cocoa2d效率高个数量级
<ofan> nyfair: 效率不是问题
<nyfair> ofan: 写起来比cocoa还容易
<ofan> 何况就个2d
<nyfair> ofan: java民工工资也能开更低
 * ofan http://i.imgur.com/1zItCwG.png
<nyfair> ofan: 你这什么字体？默认的华文楷体和hiragino都不长这样吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 你还停留在用vmware 无缝模式的阶段
<nyfair> ofan: 这是windows宋体吧
<ofan> nyfair: 仿宋吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 真令我失望
<ofan> win8英文系统
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<onlylove> nyfair: 游戏跨平台？别闹，你让sony的游戏在wii或者xbox上跑下看
<onlylove> nyfair: 游戏是主机的
 * ofan 游戏是PC的
<nyfair> onlylove: 谁闹了，我在喷游戏跨平台
<onlylove> nyfair: 乖~你没闹……
<nyfair> onlylove: 你们这群坏人。ee喷wps你们都同意，我喷下cocoa2d你们就起哄
<onlylove> nyfair: 啊，我没起哄
<jiero> y
<nyfair> wps再烂，比cocoa2d写得好多了
<onlylove> nyfair: ee喷wps了？该喷啊，wps确实该喷，没原生64
<zhan> ee 啥都喷
<ofan> nyfair: 你看过wps源码？？
<jiero> nyfair:  ... 说道啥都喷，我也想到你了。。。
<nyfair> ofan: 要看源码干嘛，看实现就知道源码大体上什么水平
<ofan> nyfair: 未必
<gebjgd> nyfair, 那最该喷的就是win
<nyfair> ofan: 就好像我根本不会c++，也知道cocoa2d一坨屎
<ofan> 最该喷的是linux
<nyfair> 最该喷的是mac bsd
<ofan> 各种DE
<gebjgd> 最该喷的是mac
<zhan> 看 王垠 喷的那些。
<gebjgd> zhan, 他是个弱智
<nyfair> 王垠那傻缺
<ofan> gebjgd: nyfair 观点一致
<nyfair> 他那个得瑟多年的ying language到底什么时候出来？
<onlylove> zhan: 王银？他谁没喷过？
<ofan> 从他喷haskell就看出来了
<gebjgd> zhan, 不成熟的天朝小青年
<zhan> 貌似最近在弄了，哈哈
<zhan> 现在在喷 go 之类的。就喜欢 lisp 的样子。
<gebjgd> zhan, 到了米国后 马上对mac爱的五体投地
<onlylove> zhan: 早些年，捧fvwm的时候，就喷windows,现在反过来，喷unix，证据居然是unix痛恨者手册
<onlylove> zhan: 骚年，王银就是一个大号喷壶
<gebjgd> zhan, 反复无偿的小人  天朝专门出
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<nyfair> 这傻缺，装逼的政治正确都不明白
<zhan> uhb 那是写着玩的。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别这样，天朝不是也有忠烈么
<ofan> gebjgd: 感觉你在指桑骂槐
<gebjgd> ofan, 好像连你都骂了
<gebjgd> ofan, XD
<zhan> 哈哈，这么多人能喷到一起去不容易啊
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不懂mac的美~~~~
<ofan> 黑喂够
<jiero> ofan:  我也不懂。
<nyfair> mac跟windows，要说mac好
<nyfair> ios跟android，要说ios好
<onlylove> ofan: mac真美，咱们来玩YY语言吧，哎？怎么不能用啊
<ofan> mac确实好
<nyfair> google跟baidu，要说google好
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，好顶赞
<ofan> onlylove: 能啊
<ofan> onlylove: mac也有wine哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 无锡那个是光伏
<nyfair> 粑粑国和天朝，要说天朝好
<onlylove> ofan: 你哄我呢，YY就windows端，剩下的都是web端
<nyfair> 但是天朝和其他发达国家，要说其他好
<zhan> google 那么霸道，玩坏了多少东西啊
<ofan> 我装win主要是玩游戏
<onlylove> ofan: wine yy目前进群聊频道貌似有问题
<ofan> 其他真没mac好
<nyfair> 这几点融会贯通，你就能在知乎这个装逼网站瞎扯了
<nyfair> 但是知乎的逼格毕竟还是太low
<ofan> onlylove: 没问题
<onlylove> ofan: 因为mac现在的基础是bsd
<yunfan> nyfair: 我怎么看都觉得你还领一份社科院津贴
<ofan> onlylove: 跟这没关系
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道mac是否跟ubuntu那样跟进上游
<ofan> mac就内核跟bsd有点关系
<onlylove> ofan: 哦，对了，mac会在高负载的时候偷偷降频？
<ofan> 其他都没多大关系
<yunfan> 如果是的话 混进bsd开发 是不是可以弄点buggy代码把mac搞了
<ofan> onlylove: 不会，mac优化很好
<onlylove> ofan: 就要那点……
<onlylove> ofan: 是啊，MAC的硬件定死了
<ofan> onlylove: 特别内存优化
<nyfair> onlylove: mac电源那块没啥好黑的，人家花心思做出的特色
<gebjgd> ofan, http://mv.6park.com/index.php?app=forum&act=threadview&tid=13264956
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 留园网-2014★最新★欧美动作惊悚大片【急速天劫(Non-Stop)】BD720p -6park.com
<onlylove> ofan: 反正OSX在苹果机器上没问题，黑苹果各种问题
<yunfan> ofan: 东西都是他的 当然好优化了 人家做modem的还能做到芯片里去呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 还在逛黄网
<onlylove> ofan: 只能证明一件事，就是深度定制了
<ofan> yunfan: 不是，那些优化是通用的
<onlylove> ofan: 然后兼容差了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 6park上有好多h文
<yunfan> ofan: p啊 mac连自己的binary都是搞两种bin打包到一块这种方法
<nyfair> yunfan: 晋江被查了你就只能去这种地方了？
<yunfan> nyfair: 阿姨你好 我没去过晋江
<ofan> yunfan: 那又怎么了
<yunfan> ofan: 说明他还是跟着特定硬件优化
<yunfan> 并非软件商有多吊
 * nyfair 专治各类装逼犯
<ofan> yunfan: 哪跟哪。。
<jiero> nyfair:  人权专家么。。。
<yunfan> 天朝跟米国?
<ofan> yunfan: 只是可执行文件格式统一
<yunfan> ofan: 不是 也是优化考虑
<yunfan> 在两个平台上各自用嘴适合的参数编译而已
<onlylove> http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/s/slide_1_2841_60996.html#p=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 安徽安庆强收棺木 老人或为逃避火葬自杀_高清图集_新浪网
<ofan> yunfan: 针对平台优化肯定有，但mac都是通用硬件，支持os x不支持那么多而已
<yunfan> 其实我最好奇ios
<onlylove> yunfan: 苹果的东西，肯定有硬件优化
<yunfan> 不知道他的内核是从哪里搞来的
<nyfair> ofan: 游戏不是普通应用，效率很关键，更何况cocoa2d要用在移动平台
<onlylove> ofan: 通用？苹果的系统，用nv的芯片组可好？
<ofan> ios就别想了
<yunfan> onlylove: 虽然我也是安徽人 安庆还是我隔壁 但是我还要说 这老人死得该
<nyfair> ofan: 30fps和60fps，那是天壤之别
<ofan> nyfair: 游戏跨平台都要牺牲性能
<yunfan> 那新闻我都留言过 谁让你不能土葬 你就让他全家火葬
<onlylove> ofan: 苹果的系统，用amd的芯片组可好？
<nyfair> ofan: 游戏跨平台干嘛
<ofan> onlylove: mac没amd的芯片组
<nyfair> ofan: 厂商独占还能抽钱
<onlylove> ofan: 也没有nv的
 * yunfan 自杀的都是狗
<ofan> 但mac机器都能装windows
<yunfan> ofan: power不行
<nyfair> ofan: mac装windows不是刚好
<onlylove> ofan: 但是windows机器能装OSX吗？
<onlylove> ofan: 反过来不灵哦
<nyfair> ofan: 难道装那个破烂os x mavieck?
<ofan> yunfan: power n年前就完蛋了
<ofan> nyfair: 能啊，hackintosh
<ofan> 只要有驱动
<onlylove> ofan: 能你妹啊，稳定性，续航这些，都行？
<nyfair> ofan: 有意思么，装个垃圾系统
<yunfan> ofan: x86专门优化罢了
<ofan> 基本只要主板能匹配就行
<ofan> onlylove: 100%能行
<onlylove> ofan: 而且据说amd的U必死
<onlylove> ofan: 你看到多少能的，多少死的，装黑苹果的，死的居多
<ofan> 我本来打算装hackintosh,最后感觉ssd太小不适合多分一区
<onlylove> ofan: 如果能，那么硬件基本和苹果的硬件差不多
<ofan> onlylove: 主要是主板
<onlylove> ofan: 证明苹果针对硬件做了优化
<gfrog> ofan: 偶饭
<ofan> 然后就是网络了，其他都好说
<onlylove> ofan: 黑苹果就只能装在intel的板子上
<onlylove> ofan: 第三方什么nv ati统统一边去
<ofan> onlylove: 如果有nv驱动也行啊
<onlylove> ofan: 苹果给你么？
<nyfair> ios appstore不允许emulator
<ofan> onlylove: 厂商其实可以搞
<ofan> 不过很多驱动都是apple自己写的
<yunfan> ofan: 我劝你老老实实买个水果算了
<onlylove> ofan: 别想了，苹果不允许，苹果有足够的律师
<ofan> yunfan: 我有个mbp
<yunfan> 我虽然黑水果 但是真跟那些sony toshiba比起来 水果的硬件性价比还不错
<ofan> onlylove: 谁管你
<yunfan> 只是我生活在贵国 人民币汇率坑惨了我
<onlylove> ofan: 你没装过黑苹果，所以你不知道黑苹果的各种问题
<ofan> os x谁用谁知道
<ofan> onlylove: 我知道
<yunfan> 软件就算了吧
<yunfan> bsd系的基础软件都不怎么好用
<ofan> onlylove: 所以我就直接装虚拟机里了
<onlylove> ofan: 反正我大学同学是买不起水果，装过黑苹果，痛不欲生的感觉
<yunfan> 都别bb了 买个chromebook好了
<onlylove> ofan: 我就和他说，你如果要搞O-C直接买苹果
<ofan> yunfan: os x跟bsd就那么丁点大的联系
<yunfan> ofan: 可惜作为程序员 我最看重的就是那些
<NoIE> 这里有人用 chromebook 吗？
<yunfan> NoIE: 我
<ofan> onlylove: 技术不到位，不能怨社会
<onlylove> NoIE: 有哦
<yunfan> 有个samsung的 250USD那个
<ofan> onlylove: 你说有工作的买不起个macbook air，只能说不够努力
<onlylove> ofan: 你技术到位，我提供个机器，你让苹果在我机器上跑下？
<onlylove> ofan: 靠，刚毕业的学生，哪里来钱
<NoIE> yunfan: onlylove: 您是直接买的 chromebook，还是自己安装的 chromeOS ？
<onlylove> ofan: 伸手问父母要？
<ofan> onlylove: 打工啊，找工作呗
<yunfan> ofan: 你这话貌似中肯 其实考虑到你的背景 你一个既得利益者 混去美国了 然后苦口婆心劝 onlylove 这种社会底层 一定是没安好心
<onlylove> ofan: 你的工作是开发ipad应用啊
<yunfan> 也有可能是美国混不下去 打算回国来也跟着 nyfair 领津贴
<ofan> 我不开发ipad
<ofan> 之前mbp都做各种开发
<yunfan> NoIE: 没吃饱了撑着要装chromeos 当然是直接买chromebook了
<NoIE> yunfan: cpu 是 arm 的？
<onlylove> ofan: 你不开发你说啥……
<ofan> onlylove: 说啥了
<yunfan> NoIE: 是的 arm版的chromebook 全球就这一款 三星的猎户座 cortex a15
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你要看人背景
<ofan> 其实ios emulator都运行x86代码
<NoIE> yunfan: 使用 flash 播放视频时 cpu 占用率高吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 他要是告诉你肉难吃 其实是因为他吃太多恶心了而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以 ofan的话不能信？
<yunfan> NoIE: 不高 不过那个flash player可能有一两个api实现有问题 我看youku时候 经常第一段缓冲看完 下一个缓冲加载不起来
<yunfan> onlylove: 那也不用这么极端 总之是多想想 别被他忽悠进去
<nyfair> onlylove: 当然不能信，yunfan已经说得很直白了
<NoIE> yunfan: 最后一个问题，可以安装 ubuntu 吗？
 * ofan 爱信不信
<yunfan> NoIE: 可以的 我还专门买了个卡来装
<yunfan> 不过没优化 真心不行
<NoIE> yunfan: 好耶！
<yunfan> 有chroot支持
<yunfan> 我都是在chromebook里用chroot ubuntu 挺好
<ofan> chromebook配置太搓了，价格还贵
<joe_cn> 居然用户名被用了。
 * nyfair 上回测过，mac上跑游戏，效率还不如mac上装个linux跑
<yunfan> ofan: 现在国家都成立网络安全小组了 主席亲任组长 可见对这块的重视 你可以回来重操旧业了
<joe_cn> 就是还不如弄个苹果。
<ofan> nyfair: 你跑啥游戏
<yunfan> 瞎扯  我那个245USD 有什么贵的
<nyfair> 从此觉得mac实在是渣
<NoIE> chroot ubuntu 有没有 bug？
<nyfair> ofan: 那个赛车的，vdrift
<ofan> nyfair: 你装个linux游戏有啥意思
<yunfan> 没有bug 就是那个chromeos的人开发的hterm不支持他自带的输入法
<yunfan> 我是无所谓的
<palomino|working> 说道跑游戏...现在可以用steam的in-home streaming来玩了...
<nyfair> ofan: 没意思，但我要玩游戏，mac游戏挫
<ofan> nyfair: 那你装个windows就是
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以看到ofan的嘴脸 用得起mbp的人 居然说我245USD的chromebook贵
<joe_cn> 游戏不是win$的天下呈？
<NoIE> yunfan: 明白了。
<nyfair> ofan: 我一直挺windows你没看见？
<ofan> yunfan: 你丫就起哄行了
<yunfan> 不是 前几天我玩4399已经明白了 游戏室chrome的天下
<ofan> nyfair: 我怎么能看见你
<yunfan> 不是 前几天我玩4399已经明白了 游戏室chrome的天下?
<joe_cn> 我黑苹果党
<yunfan> ofan: 事实如此 你说你的mbp多少钱 ?
<nyfair> yunfan: 4399不是flash的天下么
 * ofan joe_cn 用hackintosh, 来讲讲
<yunfan> nyfair: 对啊 所以你只要有个浏览器就行了
<yunfan> 不过我还是发现他在linux下回崩
<yunfan> 可能是用到了本地渲染
<yunfan> 这个就不如webgl了
<nyfair> yunfan: 你不知道win8自带flash支持，而且比chrome那个好很多吗
<onlylove> joe_cn: 你用黑苹果啊，来，说下硬件
<ofan> chrome本身也带flash...
<joe_cn> dell的垃圾机
<yunfan> nyfair: 打死你我都不买win8机器
<onlylove> joe_cn: 再汇报下稳定性
<palomino|working> 可以买win8.1? yunfan
 * ofan windows 8.1很好用
<onlylove> joe_cn: 不管谁家的垃圾机器，，CPU，主板，网卡
<yunfan> palomino|working: 联想那个可以考虑
<joe_cn> 换了无线与独显无解，其他都稳定。
<ofan> 除了某些驱动有点垃圾
<onlylove> joe_cn: 和苹果是不是同样的
<yunfan> yoga还是什么的 可以分离的键盘带电池那款
<joe_cn> 至少我在mac steam dota2很稳定
<palomino|working> 哦..那个
 * ofan 看到没有
<yunfan> 其实关键是性价比
<ofan> joe_cn: 你啥独显？
<nyfair> dota这种绿油油一坨一坨还抄袭lol的破烂
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马这几天作甚去了
<yunfan> win8板动不动要2-3k 我干嘛要买
<nyfair> dota2
<palomino|working> 前段时间我爹心肌梗塞了 onlylove
<joe_cn> ati软显
<palomino|working> 于是我就没来 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦这！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我多嘴了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这两者有啥关系
<nyfair> steam流氓软件
<onlylove> yunfan: 去医院看着
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你爹霸者你电脑？
 * ofan 其实我用的盗版win8
<yunfan> onlylove: 他又不能24小时都在那
<NoIE> 为什么要黑我 steam ？
<palomino|working> 我只在公司来这儿 yunfan
<ofan> 不过学生买win8.1 pro只要$70
 * nyfair 用的盗版win8.1，社会主义好
<palomino|working> 没上班自然不会来这里了..
<yunfan> onlylove: 这些有钱人的话真不能相信 要小心
 * ofan 发工资了就买正版
<joe_cn> 不用win8
<nyfair> NoIE上steam搜索tibet，有真相！
<onlylove> yunfan: 他们有钱，我没钱，所以环境不一样
<gebjgd> joe_cn, linux dota2随便跑
 * yunfan 多来国内发发评论 领点津贴就行了
<ofan> onlylove: 没钱都是暂时的
<onlylove> yunfan: 古时候和皇帝说，老百姓没粮食，都饿死了，皇帝答“何不食肉糜”
<yunfan> 何况联想还对美补贴
<onlylove> ofan: 我有生之年能看到有钱的时候？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个不能一概而论 那是惠帝说的 他是真心的
<ofan> onlylove: 看自己了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是这个破马是存心忽悠
<palomino|working> ?_?
<ofan> yunfan: 就你不忽悠
<onlylove> palomino|working: 嗯，躺枪
<palomino|working> 是啊 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你还是继续去看下你爹吧
<palomino|working> 他复活了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 马忽悠
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 这些人的逻辑就是 如果否定不了自己的坏事 就说别人也做坏事 所以天下乌鸦一般黑 云云
<onlylove> palomino|working: 年纪大了容易各种问题
<palomino|working> 我快挂了
<joe_cn> ati的软显无解啊。
<ofan> joe_cn: APU??
<joe_cn> 用苹果习惯了，
<onlylove> joe_cn: 你那么牛，自己写驱动呗
<onlylove> ofan: apu是硬卡
<onlylove> ofan: 如果说，软的，那么是集成卡
<onlylove> ofan: 在北桥的那个
<ofan> onlylove: 他说独显吧
<yunfan> apu却是有点问题
<nyfair> yunfan: 这不，你看那堆G粉洗地洗的，google卖假药就是比搜baidu出假药广告有良心
<yunfan> 我给我父母配的那台 有时候就有莫名其妙的问题
<ofan> intel cpu也集显的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你津贴领饱了吧
<gebjgd> joe_cn, 想用苹果买个就是了
<joe_cn> 核显
<onlylove> ofan: 独显和软显不一样的吧，我记得有软猫
<gebjgd> joe_cn, 或者按照mac的硬件买  随便上mac
<yunfan> ofan: intel是卖cpu送gpu amd是卖gpu送cpu 不一样
<ofan> 那就是APU
<onlylove> joe_cn: 你照着mac的硬件买吧
<gebjgd> ofan, amd有集成显卡
<ofan> intel桌面消费级的貌似都有核显
<joe_cn> 没有，是手里有个电脑嘛就装了，也不用刻意去做什么了。
<yunfan> joe_cn: 不一样 我告诉你个真实例子
<ofan> joe_cn: 那你AMD芯片组了？
<joe_cn> 说吧。
<yunfan> 之前我在帝都拉了个20m的宽带通 速度不错
<joe_cn> intel的
<yunfan> 又一次我看电影下了个1280p的
<ofan> intel搞毛APU
<yunfan> 很快就缓冲完 但是一播放 卡死
<yunfan> 我的电脑室i7 2600
<yunfan> 但是集显垃圾得要死
<joe_cn> intel核显+ati独显
<palomino|working> 唉...
<yunfan> 后来我放到我的平板里 又能轻松看了 那平板还是600多买的呢
<ofan> sandy bridge显卡略错
<adam8157> gfrog: hhhhhhh
<palomino|working> intel的核显linux下不支持mst
<joe_cn> ati独显要通过intel的核显才能输出
<nyfair> 妈蛋，要黑苹果还不是分分钟的事
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<ofan> joe_cn: 反了吧
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<nyfair> 为什么苹果不支持内存卡扩展，16G和32G价格可以差上千元，是因为苹果没技术还是纯粹的果粉钱好骗
<palomino|working> 导致我只能用30hz的显示器 gfrog
<yunfan> 说起来 这帮厂商给android做驱动倒是很积极
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个我赞同
<joe_cn> 没有反。
<adam8157> 大家记得我在rh时经常欺负intern么? 我现在改勒索newhire了, 例如抢了 iMadper的dock   cc gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 高端叔儿
<ofan> mac的显卡切换貌似都做到独显里的
<ofan> 我mbp的独显就挂了
<gfrog> adam8157: 太坏了
<joe_cn> mac是双显卡。
<ofan> 不能硬屏蔽独显
<adam8157> gfrog: dock好酥服
<gfrog> adam8157: 他那还有神马东西？ 爱疯肿么样
<joe_cn> 就是可以独立运行。
<yunfan> maivel: imadper去贵C了？
<ofan> joe_cn: 我试过 不行
<ofan> mbp也应该是intel的核显+ati的独显
<joe_cn> 而我的是不能屏核显。只能屏独显
<ofan> 靠
<ofan> joe_cn: 你咋屏蔽
<joe_cn> 不是,mbp一直都是双独立的。
<jiero> joe_cn:  ...
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭
<joe_cn> 修改驱动
<ofan> adam8157: 打蛋
<jiero> adam8157:  蛋蛋号
<ofan> joe_cn: 得改a卡驱动
<joe_cn> 你可以去pcbeta看看。
<adam8157> ofan: 倒是对仗
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<joe_cn> 你的那破机器，快点把独显屏了吧。
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋啊，贵司内核组居然发布额内核里还包含kdump的参数
<ofan> 我现在不用mbp了
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<adam8157> freeflying: 你是说config还是cmdline?
<jiero> ofan: 卖了？卖了 27寸 iMac ？
<ofan> 估计修复没希望，重新焊接独显可行，不过得好几百刀
<freeflying> adam8157: cmdline
<ofan> 懒得弄了
<ofan> jiero: 没卖
<adam8157> freeflying: 那又不是kernel包改的.....
<joe_cn> 伟大的淘宝可以满足你的要求，呵呵。
<ofan> joe_cn: 用不了淘宝
<freeflying> adam8157: 难道是人家grub干得？
<joe_cn> 去淘个显卡吧。
<jiero> ofan: 你所以你来了么。。。
<joe_cn> ebay吧。
<jiero> ofan: 因为mbp 坏掉了，所以来散心？
<adam8157> freeflying: 当然是  check /etc/default/grub
<ofan> joe_cn: 不用，只是显卡触脚接触不良
<yunfan> ofan: mbp这么好 你为何不修呢
<ofan> yunfan: 我买了个新电脑 lol
<ofan> 修的价格跟买个差不多，而且那显卡玩游戏也不给力
<yunfan> ofan: 土豪 哼哼
<freeflying> adam8157: 干啊， cjwatson也有这么低级的错误啊
<gebjgd> jiero, yunfan 有钱的土豪才买mac
<gfrog> adam8157: post-inst script估计，每次都重复加一个crashkernel参数
<gfrog> freeflying: ^
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这倒不会
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39713
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 8禁令为国产Linux系统提供机遇
<yunfan> gebjgd: 米国比mbp贵的还是好多的
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，应该是kernel干得
<onlylove> ofan: 主板拆下来加焊
<onlylove> ofan: 或者做BGP
<ofan> onlylove: 可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 不应该是这
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕铛在推卸责任
<ofan> 不过我自己做不了，得有设备
<onlylove> ofan: 需要美刀？
<ofan> onlylove: 找人弄要好几百刀
<onlylove> ofan: 哦，对了，你在美国……
<onlylove> ofan: 国内几百软妹币
<happyaron> freeflying: 喷他去吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，反正现在这样了，我不介意自己 改回去，就是觉得这种小bug比较二逼而已
<ofan> 官方修就是换主板，800刀左右
<yunfan> ofan: 再买两个就是 mac在你那不就是几百刀而已么
<ofan> 日哦
<yunfan> 你工资拿再低 一个月几千刀的午餐费还是有的
<ofan> yunfan: mac显卡不行
<freeflying> happyaron: 喷谁去啊，这分明是kernel postinst 干得
<yunfan> ofan: 买个垃圾桶?
<onlylove> ofan: mac显卡都定制的好吧
<yunfan> iRecycle onlylove 买个吧 也不过是2k USD
<ofan> onlylove: 不是，得一个系列/model
<joe_cn> 你的是虚焊了，还是显卡坏了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没那么贵
<ofan> joe_cn: 过热，金手指脱落
<onlylove> yunfan: 2K的话是 16K软
<nyfair> 我记得很久以前中日韩三国不是还有个合作发行版教asianux吗
<ofan> 说白了就是老化，重新焊下就好
<ofan> 不过过一段时间还会有问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个和红旗一块去见马克思了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是想at ofan的 谁叫你们俩都是光头呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 我写了个OpenStack 101， 你要不要
<joe_cn> 那买个焊台弄吧。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我当年去红旗面试，人给我的名片上就有asianux
<yunfan> joe_cn: BGA的？
<joe_cn> 不要让我连买mbp的心都冷了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不我改了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 跪求
<ofan> 我有新电脑了
<ofan> joe_cn: 你要买？
<nyfair> onlylove: 天朝不干不是还有日韩么？
<joe_cn> 想买吧。不过不是现在。
<onlylove> nyfair: 日本干我觉得有戏，不过棒子不好说
<adam8157> gfrog: dock上的音频质量很差, 噪音啊
<joe_cn> 用了苹果后，感觉win$就是个渣
<ofan> 这几年都mbp质量不行
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果棒子不干，日本人估计也不干了
<gfrog> adam8157: 得自己调调
<ofan> joe_cn: win就玩游戏好
<onlylove> joe_cn: 不能玩网游
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么调?
<yunfan> 其实迷恋国产都是日本人捣鼓出来的
<nyfair> ofan: 我就说一个，日文输入法
<ofan> onlylove: 我eve就在mac下完
<palomino|working> 我怎么自打用了苹果就觉得osx才是渣呢...
<gfrog> adam8157: 去你那围观下
<onlylove> ofan: 来，玩剑三
<yunfan> 不过日本人是真的做一个 不像贵国弄虚作假
<ofan> wow, diablo3
<nyfair> ofan: mac和linux有靠谱的日文输入法？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 黑得好 五块拿去
<ofan> onlylove: 那些渣游戏就不说了，我就算用windows也不会玩
<gebjgd> palomino|working, +1
<onlylove> ofan: 我家小伙伴玩
<ofan> nyfair: 没用过日文
<gebjgd> nyfair, 这不是废话么
<onlylove> ofan: 如果你媳妇玩，你还说是渣游戏吗？
<joe_cn> 小伙伴用Ipad给他玩吧。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得还是要去4399玩
<nyfair> palomino|working: +1，这边都是没用过osx自以为是的
<gebjgd> nyfair, 不然日本人就不用Linux了
<yunfan> 现在4399上好多小学生  泡妞要从小学抓起啊
<joe_cn> 我媳妇不玩游戏，陪我看av
<gebjgd> joe_cn, 看什么 要模仿才是
<ofan> onlylove: 自己买个windows不就完了么
<joe_cn> 4399不是远程端口吗？
<ofan> onlylove: 难道你跟你媳妇都强一台电脑
<joe_cn> 学习
<onlylove> joe_cn: 4399小游戏
<gebjgd> joe_cn, 戒掉黑苹果  用Linux才是正途
<onlylove> ofan: 不抢，我的意思是，如果你媳妇玩，你还觉得是渣游戏么
<palomino|working> 我觉得应该专物专用...
<ofan> linux DE太渣了
<gebjgd> palomino|working, +1
<ofan> onlylove: 一样渣
<onlylove> ofan: 表双标
<gebjgd> ofan, 没觉得
<joe_cn> 用了好几年linux了。
<yunfan> 苹果那个圆角 我看着就火大
<palomino|working> 打游戏用win,写ios程序用osx,其余用linux...
<nyfair> 上回不是日本政府发文说，巨硬G婊度娘的输入法都会盗窃用户信息，全都大大的坏，我们政府机关不能用
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你的输入法每天还挂么
<happyaron> palomino|working: 给我复现环境啊
<palomino|working> .24还这样 happyaron
<joe_cn> 对linux不是很了解。
<palomino|working> 每天只有开机那一次 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我现在不知道怎么复现。。。
<nyfair> 然后一堆日本企业也要求卸载这些玩意
<onlylove> nyfair: 使用量上去才会有这个问题
<joe_cn> 我发现在的需求太他妹简单了。
<palomino|working> 怎么给环境呢... happyaron
<onlylove> nyfair: 证明度娘的东西比日本本土的好
<joe_cn> 就是可以上qq，可以开shell就可以了，我操。
<nyfair> 然后日本人就吐槽了，那我们用啥？
<onlylove> nyfair: 至少不要钱
<yunfan> 输入法会不会对getkey起作用?
<onlylove> nyfair: anthy
<happyaron> palomino|working: 弄个虚拟机神马的，能复现你环境的
<palomino|working> 这个-_-
<onlylove> nyfair: 没度娘之前日本人不一样用的很开心
<onlylove> happyaron: 你给土豪马买个新电脑，把他的机器给你
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为以前没得选啊，巨硬的太弱，就花8000日元买个atok
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个还是要靠你的
<nyfair> 结果现在免费的还更好用
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，给哥解决那个tray的问题
<palomino|working> 我试图在家装一下看看有没有类似现象 happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 翻下今天log
<nyfair> onlylove: 以前智能abc的年代，也没人吐槽啊
<palomino|working> 结果家里是13.10装不上呢 happyaron
 * ofan 没有ssh key好痛苦
<onlylove> nyfair: 怎么不吐槽，靠，我差点学五笔去
<happyaron> onlylove: 小众环境暂时真没时间特别仔细的弄
<yunfan> ofan: 嘿嘿 我都随身放手机里
<happyaron> palomino|working: 1310是没问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 心里想，靠，这啥sb输入法
<joe_cn> ucdos时代也没有人叫苦
<palomino|working> 智能abc这个明明狠狠地黑了'智能'这俩字
<ofan> yunfan: 好方法
<nyfair> onlylove: 我到今天还是拼音加个五笔的单字字库
<ofan> 不过手机容易被删
<onlylove> nyfair: 后来有了加加和紫光，觉得这才是输入法
<palomino|working> 我1310装不上... happyaron
<ofan> 一升级就挂了
<palomino|working> 好像fcitx版本不够 happyaron
<yunfan> ofan: 不是刻意的 是我手机里有个terminal IDE 我经常用那个登陆服务器
<happyaron> palomino|working: ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<yunfan> 所以又个私钥
<joe_cn> 我用了极品n年。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 智能ABC明明是只能ABC
<palomino|working> nightly -_- happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 实际上是stable
<ofan> yunfan: 你电脑手机用一个私钥？？
<freeflying> happyaron: 16.04会发布不
<happyaron> palomino|working: 真正的每日版本，叫daily
<palomino|working> 这样..原来是命名时打错字了 onlylove
<nyfair> 所以，google在天朝憋屈，就是天朝政府不好。度娘在11区憋屈，就是度娘自己问题？
<palomino|working> -_- happyaron
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你不带个working的尾巴在这里chatting么
<happyaron> freeflying: 我怎么知道
<ofan> yunfan: 这样很危险啊
<joe_cn> 当年在一个台资用繁体，打字用万能
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1043565-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 广汽本田第三代新飞度(Fit GK5)慢慢更新~ - 汽车讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> palomino|working: 智能不是经常错字么
<yunfan> ofan: 专门复制过去的
<palomino|working> 我当年用过最好使的是黑马神拼
<palomino|working> 只不过..那玩意老爱崩溃- -
<nyfair> ありえない
<yunfan> 为何最近都看不到 meaculpha了?
<palomino|working> 14.04上有别人遇到我这问题么? happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 没听说有啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: 什么问题?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不让上外网，晚上会来
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么不让上外网了?
<onlylove> yunfan: 大摩
<onlylove> yunfan: 就那样
<yunfan> 额 我还以为去了游戏公司
<lainme> onlylove: 他网站都挂很久了
<joe_cn> 怎么感觉发行版就red hat 9我感觉不错？
<onlylove> 我更新下VBOX，大概会断网
<onlylove> lainme: 谁网站？
<yunfan> 我也想去这种公司 钱多活少  不能上网智能专研技术了
<palomino|working> 没事,那不用管我了 happyaron
<lainme> onlylove: Meaculpa
 * ofan 玩watch dogs
<onlylove> lainme: 他是上班地方不让上外网，我不关心他的网站
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前在游戏公司 还是想办法上了网
<onlylove> yunfan: 他前几天说他社招perler
<palomino|working> 搜狗输入法,会在刚开机后前几次使用时fcitx-\qimpanel崩溃,同时又启动了一个fcitx yunfan
<onlylove> yunfan: 急招
<yunfan> palomino|working: 没用过sogou的
<yunfan> fcitx本来就烂
<onlylove> yunfan: ibus呢
<yunfan> 但可悲的是那个默认的更烂
<palomino|working> lol
<ofan> rimeime
<onlylove> yunfan: fcitx输入比ibus快
<yunfan> 我记得装好以后拿个输入法 的拼音好像是双拼的
<eexp> 哈皮没请客， palomino|working onlylove 2个傻子使劲帮忙测试，亏了哦。lol
<yunfan> 这些人做这种决策都不调查下
<palomino|working> -_- eexp
<onlylove> eexp: 我没换啊，我就换下fcitx
<eexp> 我等哈皮答应请客5次，我再安装
<yunfan> palomino|working: onlylove 默认那个输入法 有google拼音的包可以装
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个googlepinyin有问题
<palomino|working> 我没装过google的,试过ibus-sunpinyin
<palomino|working> 用不惯
<onlylove> yunfan: 会clear你的cllipborad
<adam8157> eexp: 赞
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一开始以为是ibus问题，后来发现就googlepinyin有问题，ibus-pinyin没问题
<yunfan> ibus fcitx默认的词频都有问题
<eexp> adam8157: 你也是这种套路吧。 :D
<nyfair> fcitx烂，ibus很烂，scim超级烂，uim烂得没边了
<yunfan> 许多常用词没有 一些莫名其妙的词反而有
 * ofan 用rimeime
<yunfan> 我怀疑是不是避开版权问题
 * nyfair 是不是这个意思？
<adam8157> eexp: 我嫌搜狗拼音没有面基这个词 就不用了
<nyfair> ofan: rime都没云词库的
<happyaron> adam8157: 我已经拿到有那个词的了。
<eexp> 。。。。发现蛋蛋的喜好了。。。
<nyfair> ofan: yaml配置看得就恶心
<happyaron> adam8157: 跟windows词库同步的版本
<happyaron> adam8157: 还不知道啥时候发布，可能月底吧
<yunfan> eexp: 你看他这名字难道还不明白么
<happyaron> adam8157: 6月底
<ofan> 词库有版权的
<happyaron> ofan: 我这儿正版的。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞, 到时候帮你布道
<happyaron> ofan: pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<yunfan> 但sogou的细胞词库是开放给社会使用的
<ofan> nyfair: 你看啥不恶心
<ofan> 有转换工具，不过那是另外一码事
<nyfair> ofan: 我现在对度娘输入法挺上心的
<eexp> 私人订的词库不行？啥版权。只是少了一个词
<onlylove> 擦，真痛快，说断就断！
<ofan> yunfan: 你可以使用
<yunfan> onlylove: jj怎么了?
<nyfair> ofan: 要不你出点钱，我来撸个linux输入法出来？
<happyaron> adam8157: 细胞词库什么的也都在准备了。
<yunfan> ofan: 那只要做个脚本 让私人去安装就可以了 就跟 flashplayer-installer那样
<ofan> 挂网站上给人下就不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 更新vbox
<happyaron> nyfair: 哥你真的是个姐么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 新词库确实需要特殊算法么?
<palomino|working> 赞 happyaron
<eexp> happyaron: 如果搜狗被百度掐死了，咋办
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉赛高!!!
<ofan> nyfair: 输入法不好做
<happyaron> adam8157: 格式变了而已
<happyaron> eexp: 掐不死，企鹅不会让的
<onlylove> happyaron: 掐死啥？
<yunfan> happyaron: 其实我在想 输入法能不能搞些场景模式
<happyaron> onlylove: 问ee
<happyaron> yunfan: 啥意思
<yunfan> 比如跟小学生聊天 就进入火星文模式
<slucx> adam8157: kernel:[ 5515.712578] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 22s! [fdisk:9532]
<eexp> 最近我支持百度了。百度啥都免费。
<slucx> adam8157: 我好像中奖了
<palomino|working> 跟adam聊天,进入面基模式
<yunfan> 切刀办公室场景 就别出那些词
<onlylove> 靠，这功能不错
<nyfair> 自从迅雷躺枪之后，现在度娘盘离线超级赞
<yunfan> 你们应该知道 有严肃的人用你电脑 突然发出个 中出 会让你很尴尬的
<happyaron> yunfan: 额
<nyfair> 政府扶植产业
<adam8157> slucx: 你在整啥
<happyaron> palomino|working: lol
<yunfan> 这其实就是session概念而已
<nyfair> yunfan: 我们中出了个叛徒！
<slucx> adam8157: 就执行了个fdisk -l
<happyaron> yunfan: context的概念
<yunfan> firefox和chromebook都是这样 输入法也可以考虑这样
<happyaron> yunfan: 不是session
<happyaron> yunfan: session太尼玛重量级了
<yunfan> happyaron: 我喜欢叫session 你咬我啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 参见上句
<slucx> yunfan: 大家都是单独分区的
<nyfair> yunfan: 你这想法好
<yunfan> 我一向只是想法好 诶
<yunfan> 所以我要搞懂输入法的原理 争取自己做
<ofan> 掉线了
<ofan> 渣路由
<eexp> 。。原理很很很简单啊
<yunfan> 我甚至觉得 输入法可以统计一个人的用词习惯 帮他找到同类
<yunfan> 这个叫做输入法社交 哈哈
<happyaron> yunfan: ime@sogou-inc.com
<happyaron> yunfan: 可以和他们聊聊。lol
<yunfan> happyaron: 别提了 我给这个后缀的邮箱发过邮件
<yunfan> 结果gmail告诉我发布过去
<yunfan> 是 mirrors.sohu.com那个留的联系地址 我想让他们mirror下linuxcontainer.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to Sohu.com Open Source Mirror Site (@ sohu.com)
<happyaron> yunfan: 那是sohu-inc.com
<yunfan> 狐狸跟狗还不是差不多
<adam8157> happyaron: sougoupinyin的升级源现在有正式的了么? 不带端口的那种...
<yunfan> 国内这些公司没什么好说的 以前我还给网易公开课发过意见  他们也没回我
<yunfan> 老外一般都很热情回复  不过豆瓣曾经给我回复过 还真采纳了
<yunfan> nyfair: 叛徒最后怀孕了嘛
<slucx> adam8157: 我把U盘插到usb hub上，本来想看一下U盘MBR的，然后内核就挂了
<slucx> adam8157: 一直结束不了进程，然后内核就彻底挂了，只能重启
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我给搜狐源发过邮件，没回复，不过问题改了
<happyaron> adam8157: 那个就是正式的
<adam8157> happyaron: ......
<happyaron> adam8157: 在神马天河二号上
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 所以这些人真的没节操 既然都改了 说明却是有问题  为何不告诉别人一下
<nyfair> yunfan: 変態　馬鹿　マゾ豚
 * wzssyqa 想想一些效果的上将领导不到一个团就觉得好笑
<yunfan> 给他颜射看看?
<freeflying> adam8157: android这货的启动咋还用sysv呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是简单的sysv啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 什么他们竟然没有自己搞一套？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 改了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这货启动太慢了
<onlylove> yunfan: vim的split的window,我在左边的文件里面剪切的内容，可以到右边paste吗？
<zhan> emacs 的 kill-ring 通用
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那货不敢启动快吧，性能太差
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 性能差不敢启动快是啥逻辑
<onlylove> yunfan: 试过了，复制的可以
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 手机性能差
<ofan> onlylove: 都可以
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 为啥不敢启动快呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 要是把并行什么的开开，可能会卡死？
<gfrog> freeflying: 三代飞度有增有减
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过对我来说三代确实更好看点
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子你是坏人，l5e不来今天突然想她了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 找 jiero
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 他给搞走的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要qq号不？
<freeflying> gfrog: v40
<freeflying> gfrog: 的全景天窗真心好看
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞吧土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 考虑弄个乞丐版GL8
<freeflying> gfrog: 那还是蚁力神吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 新款gl8太难看
<happyaron> 在那弄买车的壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵很多，而且后备箱差的多
<ofan> colinux有人玩过？
<gfrog> freeflying: GL8乞丐才19啊，蚁力神要29吧
<adam8157> ofan: 上古的东西
<ofan> adam8157: 看还在一直更新
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 大家来帮我看看，我的xfce 怎么了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460136 Screenshot - 2014年05月28日 - 14时26分28秒.png看图，装好xfce后，没问题，但是，我有一次登录时，选的xfce 进去后，左上角就多了个黑色的格子，就像显示器坏了一样，把窗口挡住了，但我我把鼠标放
<freeflying> gfrog: 家用gl8太难看
<jiero> onlylove wzssyqa。。。两个混人。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是有老款的不错
<wzssyqa> jiero: onlylove 这是你们俩要找我拼命？然后再决斗？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我不是啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 小朋友真牛, 刚来就修了个Gnome的bug
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个老款？ 13款应该还有
<gfrog> adam8157: gnome有毛用，我社都是unity
<adam8157> gfrog: gnome-control-center 我们也用
<gfrog> adam8157: 你该说gnome-control-center啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 是gnome的组件啊
<eexp> 那么多bug，基蛙用生命拼搏，还不是随便堵一个洞而已。
<zhan> 赞 用生命拼搏
<adam8157> zhan: 你放假了?
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp:  你不也是。
<freeflying> adam8157: 让小朋友小心点哦，当心遭人恨
<adam8157> ...
<zhan> adam8157: 啥年纪了，还有假期
<onlylove> freeflying: 韬光养晦？锋芒太盛会有人放冷箭？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我觉得我就招人恨了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们都要以我为鉴啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么情况
<onlylove> freeflying: 被谁暗算了！
<freeflying> onlylove: 刚去的时候太积极， 老板们都不爽啊 adam8157
<adam8157> 0_0
<eexp> gfrog: 你被他们愚弄了嘛。你看，都是明赞暗踩。 -> freeflying adam8157
<onlylove> freeflying: 老板不会不爽，是老员工不爽吧
<eexp> 坏人
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我需要去转移下注意力去……
<zhan> ee已经是老板了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 播放视频软件，有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460138 不需另安装解码器！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-28 15:07
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ic
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 想要qq号了，随时联系我，给你我银行卡号
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 靠……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我去游戏里找妹子去，公会会长明天出差回来
<imtxc> 有好事没有
<happyaron> onlylove: 游戏里找妹子不是更困难
<freeflying> adam8157: 上周乃没和挖坑大王聊聊啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 我社不用gnome-control-center啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 用啊 cc zenNamas`
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 不用
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不知道我玩的是JX3么……一个号称要做中国魔兽却不小心打败世纪佳缘的
<happyaron> freeflying: steve 还在那琢磨要不要fork挖坑大王的东西
<happyaron> adam8157: unity-control-center
<freeflying> adam8157: lol, 贵司fork 了
<adam8157> zenNamas`: .....
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知
<freeflying> happyaron: systemd?
<ofan> onlylove: 网游没前途
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 那个是个shell文件, 里面指向unity-control-center了
<happyaron> freeflying: y
<onlylove> ofan: 来个有前途的
<adam8157> 好吧
<onlylove> ofan: irc有前途？
<freeflying> happyaron: 那贵司还不如好好找人完善upstart呢
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 但是12.04是用的...
<zenNamas`> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 没戏啊
<ofan> onlylove: 多出门
<happyaron> zenNamas`: 1404才换得
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 蛋疼
<freeflying> happyaron: fork了坑更大
<zenNamas`> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> wzssyqa: lol
<onlylove> ofan: 我需要经常洗肺那样
<zenNamas`> freeflying: fork == 挖坑
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 话说卖qq号不给力，我可以卖微信号
<happyaron> freeflying: 对
 * adam8157 的工作又被台湾同事block了, 所以现在没啥事儿了
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，卖给别人好说，卖给我卖不掉
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且你也看了，腾讯要实名微信
<ofan> onlylove: 不都一样洗么
<happyaron> onlylove: 微信号随便注，卖你一个对我没啥影响
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司的想法越来越奇葩了
<onlylove> ofan: 哦，我尽量避免外出，现在太阳晒太厉害
<onlylove> ofan: 我要出门，要买下雨，要么太阳不厉害的时候
<happyaron> freeflying: 布吉岛啊
<onlylove> ofan: 不过外出我倒是有个小优势就是我有把雨天可以用的纸伞
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要在一个vim进程里 都可以
<ofan> onlylove: 男人还怕晒
<wzssyqa> ofan: 测绘工程第一课：男人不黑女人不爱
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如在这个tab里复制 到那个tab里黏贴 如果你设置了剪切寄存器到系统剪贴板 那也可以跨进程来
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 袜子你真的坏掉了。。。
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，那就好，能折腾就行
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<ofan> 美国妞都是太阳最毒的时候穿着比基尼出来晒太阳
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这是我本科刚入学时系主任说的
<onlylove> ofan: 太阳太厉害，会晒出皮炎
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 当然了，你班主任要让你有学下去的动力
<happyaron> jiero: 你不觉得l5e跑路，wzssyqa有不可推卸的责任么
<onlylove> happyaron: 求内情
 * adam8157 好像知道了什么
<freeflying> adam8157: 赶紧回威海沙滩上天天晒吧
<onlylove> ofan: 如果不经常晒太阳，突然暴露在烈日下，皮肤会有问题的
<adam8157> freeflying: 唉...
<onlylove> ofan: 所以这是一个慢慢的过程
<onlylove> freeflying: adam属于怎么晒都晒不黑的
<ofan> onlylove: 真娇气
<onlylove> ofan: 你可以试试咯
<ofan> 最多褪层皮
<onlylove> ofan: 让一个宅中午12点到下午两点晒天阳
<onlylove> ofan: 扯，有人能晒出皮炎来
<onlylove> ofan: 紫外线太强对皮肤不好
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，smzdm上播报papago清仓呢
<freeflying> gfrog: papago是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 行车记录仪
<freeflying> gfrog: 我开车少，没太大需求啊
 * ofan 装cygwin中
<gfrog> freeflying: 防碰瓷不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 有好风景拍拍看也行
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamas` freeflying 这货值得薅嘛？ http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280995
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ ASUS 华硕 Zenbook UX302LA 13.3寸 超极本（官翻、i5-4200U、1080P触摸屏）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog: 我记得 RainFlying 在用这个机器 ^^
<imtxc> 对啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你缺电脑?
<gfrog> adam8157: 少一台
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要送我？
<happyaron> adam8157: 求送
<adam8157> gfrog: 要那么多电脑干啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 家里木有啊
<adam8157> zenNamas`: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280995 建议你买
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这种苦逼就是背着电脑commuting的
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦死啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷, 没办法
<zhan> 家里有电脑了不是半夜都要干活。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 家里有了电脑就啥时候都不干活了。
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39716
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google开始屏蔽非官方商店的Chrome扩展
<onlylove> zhan: 家里有了电脑就啥时候都不干活了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 赶紧黑
<RainFlying> adam8157: 我是 UX31A, 302 好像可以换内存的
<adam8157> RainFlying: 使用感受如何?
<RainFlying> adam8157: 一个字：爽
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> RainFlying: 肿么样？
<gfrog> RainFlying: cpu能换么？
<adam8157> .....
<gfrog> RainFlying: 发个lspci -vvv && lsusb -vvv来撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃露点
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 海淘新秀丽的箱子是不是略二？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是略
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<RainFlying> gfrog: http://bpaste.net/show/309543/
<RainFlying> gfrog: lsusb 命令木有
<RainFlying> gfrog: 你是不是还要 CPU 热插拔啊？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 啥系统啊？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 额，没这要求，就是想升级U
<RainFlying> gfrog: 世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一的 10.9.2 版
<gfrog> RainFlying: 我也想刷这个来着，看来无压力黑水果了？
<eexp> RainFlying: 有语病啊。你这句
<gfrog> RainFlying: 所有设备直驱？
<RainFlying> gfrog: UX31A 基本不要指望换东西，估计整机也就硬盘和无线网卡能换，UX302 的话可能内存也有得换。
<adam8157> RainFlying: gfrog ....... 何必呢
<imtxc> RainFlying: 啥
<RainFlying> gfrog: 网卡不行，我拆了换了 BCM4322.
<happyaron> RainFlying: 10.9.3吧
<imtxc> RainFlying: 10.9.2? 流畅不
<RainFlying> gfrog: 声卡工作正常，USB 转 RJ45 工作正常，触摸屏工作正常
<gfrog> RainFlying: 无线/有线？ 有线可以忽略，哈哈哈
<RainFlying> happyaron: 还没升呢
<gfrog> RainFlying: 休眠呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥不买mba新版13" 才不到6k
<RainFlying> gfrog: 休眠算是正常？不过 Retina Macbook Pro 休眠也经常醒不过来，所以我有时醒不过来不知道是不是这个问题。
<onlylove> imtxc: 黑苹果
<gfrog> adam8157: 分辨率不够，这个650$ 便宜的多
<RainFlying> adam8157: 6K 的 MBA 那配置就是翔
<gfrog> RainFlying: 好吧，那就算它正常好了
<happyaron> RainFlying: 升级吧，没看出区别。
 * gfrog 果断下手
<RainFlying> gfrog: 据说 10.9.3 修复了休眠之后醒不过来的问题。
<happyaron> 还没遇到过醒不来的情况……
<RainFlying> happyaron: 我前同事碰到过好几次，不确定是不是跟批次有关。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你也黑苹果?
<happyaron> RainFlying: 额
<happyaron> adam8157: 白苹果
<wujie> HI，all freand
<RainFlying> adam8157: 人家这白富美/高富帅肯定是白的！
<adam8157> happyaron: 各种土壕...
<wujie> my notebook is ACER
<adam8157> wujie: 这英语水平就别现了
<adam8157> happyaron: rmbp 13"?
<RainFlying> gfrog: 不过我总觉得 256G SSD 实在是太不够用了，现在都一直插移动硬盘用的。
<happyaron> adam8157: y
<gfrog> RainFlying: 多大的内置硬盘都不够…… 我已经准备好NAS了
 * adam8157 不想在这个充满土壕的频道里说话了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，竟然要转运，估计又买不成…… 球米帝土壕帮带
<freeflying> gfrog: 人肉带回来靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近没人去米帝啊
<RainFlying> gfrog: 我前同事有有考虑买 1T SSD 存毛片的。
<RainFlying> gfrog: 转运无压力吧。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 这得多奇葩
<gfrog> RainFlying: 怕没法付款啊
<palomino|working> -_- RainFlying
<ofan> os x 10.9.3 bug一堆
<RainFlying> gfrog: 对了，这个是 Haswell + HD4400，我不确定行不行，我的是 IVB + HD4000 的。
<ofan> RainFlying: 1T就寸毛片，太naive,最起码3T起
<gfrog> RainFlying: 水果有这个型号的mbp了吧？
<RainFlying> gfrog: 我倒是可以帮你付款，顺便刚好可以信用卡还一下。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 水果有haswell的mbp了吧？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 我先付下试试。
<RainFlying> ofan: 人家是单个 1T 的，你怎么知道不是买个 10 来个硬盘呢。。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 乃有米帝信用卡？
<RainFlying> gfrog: 有是有，不过黑白总归是有点不一样的。
 * ofan 吃冰激凌
<gfrog> RainFlying: 有驱动就行嘛，可能道路曲折点，至少能用不是么
<RainFlying> gfrog: 木有，不过付款应该是没关系的。
<RainFlying> gfrog: 不一定，呵呵，反正可能是非常折腾，不过我运气一直都挺好，两次随手攒的台式机，一个随手买的笔记本，全部下一步下一步下一步很容易就完成。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 我有在thinkpad上折腾水果的经历…… 所以，有驱动问题就该不大
<ofan> gfrog: 咋不买个
<freeflying> gfrog: 你要不是为了7月用，我9月可以帮你带回来
<RainFlying> 话说，我前几天买了一块 mini PCI 的网卡，准备还到路由器上，后来发现天线的线太短了接不到网卡上，求解决。
<gfrog> ofan: 木钱，我又不是 adam8157 壕
<ofan> 黑苹果估计对野生raid支持不好就放弃了
<gfrog> freeflying: 就怕那时候没的卖了呢
 * gfrog 注册个US Unlock绑定paypal吧
<RainFlying> 卧槽，路由器又自动重启了，刚才只是在 lftp mirror 整个 OpenWRT 的 packages 目录饿日语。
 * ofan Watch Dogsèµ°èµ·
 * imtxc 也想玩玩苹果啊
<ofan> imtxc: ä¹°macbook air
<ofan> 这几天不刚降价么
<zer4tul> ofan: 你用MBA玩游戏否？
<adam8157> 召唤 @roylez
<ofan> zer4tul: 我以前mbp玩游戏
<imtxc> ofan: gfrog 看的那个看起来不错
<ofan> zer4tul: 一般的3d游戏都可以
<zer4tul> ofan: 不烫？
<imtxc> ofan: air 分辨率比较渣吧
<ofan> zer4tul: 烫死，要搞散热底座的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 好像要出retina屏的版本了
<zer4tul> ofan: 好吧，我就觉得烫死了
<imtxc> RainFlying: 这本儿上装黑水果怎么样，发热啥的？
<ofan> imtxc: ppi高
<ofan> imtxc: 那么小屏幕高分辨率基本看不清
<freeflying> gfrog: 新秀丽的箱子amazon上得价格一般100多刀啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 等特价呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 价格绝对比国内合适，其实你该入tumi的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我都准备背递卡侬出去的，你让我买tumi？
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是rowa得吧
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<RainFlying> imtxc: 堪忧。  https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mp4n3kxrqv2u77/Screenshot%202014-05-28%2015.57.43.png
<freeflying> gf
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-28 15.57.43.png
<freeflying> gfrog: 符合您壕的身份啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在这琢磨黑水果呢，乃可是用mbp的高大上
<imtxc> gfrog: air 呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这是for fun
<happyaron> gfrog: late 2013 就是haswell
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣爆了，不要，retina的太贵。
<RainFlying> 13 寸 1920x1080 看着不费眼啊，看着非常地爽
<imtxc> RainFlying: 温度好像挺高啊,  gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是retina的你能忍受啊
 * imtxc 看不下去了，你们发的截图都好大的分辨率
<happyaron> lol
<RainFlying> imtxc: 不确定跟我现在在下 BT 有没有关系，另外一个原因是敝厂现在开着空调吹着电风扇还是挺热的。在家里的时候情况会好一些。
<freeflying> happyaron: vmware的网络可以直接bridge不
<RainFlying> 这个 @happyaron 好像是说家里有很多房子的富家蓉？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 看起来挺好
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥意思
<happyaron> RainFlying: 不是
<happyaron> RainFlying: 房子特别大的是 wzssyqa
<happyaron> RainFlying: 140平加地下室，加起来差不多180
<happyaron> freeflying: 什么bridge
<RainFlying> VMWare 的显然可以桥接嘛，虚拟机网络里就有一个 Bridged 吧。嗯？ 难道是讲 ESXi ？ 我之前用的时候也是桥接的。 cc @freeflying
<RainFlying> happyaron: 卧槽，金豪！
<RainFlying> 我为了能让房租便宜一点，已经住到外环之外了。。。
<freeflying> RainFlying: 是啊，显然是可以的，这么基本的功能
<onlylove> RainFlying: vmware当然是esxi，workstation没搞头
<happyaron> RainFlying: 快拜 wzssyqa
<freeflying> onlylove: 难道我要再我台式机上装个esxi?
<RainFlying> @freeflying: 我之前 Hyper-V 的时候虚拟机网卡是跟无线网卡桥接的，发现家里的路由器 DHCP 不到 IP 但是在公司又是正常的。
<freeflying> onlylove: 这货的日后管理方便吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 先装个esxi，然后在里面装你要用的系统
<onlylove> freeflying: 日后管理啊，如果你舍得花钱，很方便的
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> onlylove: 我没钱
<happyaron> freeflying: 破解也行
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 好大的房子
<onlylove> freeflying: 那就不知道了……我在vmware offie里面，licence随便用
<RainFlying> onlylove: 谁说 VMWare Workstation 没搞头。。。人家多伦多大学计算机系 64 核服务器上虚拟化用的是 VirtualBox，呵呵。
<RainFlying> happyaron: 也拜一下富家蓉。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 我不是……
<freeflying> onlylove: 那是你也不顺几个出来
<onlylove> freeflying: 咱得讲点道德不是……
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 我这是已经出了昌平县城了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 反正 vSphere Client 是非常难用，vSphere 据说有个什么 Infrastructure 比较好用？表示怀疑。
<happyaron> onlylove: 赶快交出来几个，我让袜子给你qq号
<freeflying> onlylove: 薅羊毛
<onlylove> happyaron: 不在office了，没有了 freeflying
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦……那个难用啊……那就没好用的了，VIN我在做i18n测试……
<freeflying> happyaron: 难道他有5位的qq号？
<onlylove> freeflying: 妹子的
<happyaron> freeflying: 前几天来这儿的那妹子的
 * ofan vmware workstation路过
<RainFlying> onlylove: 记得土豪你是外包给 VMWare 干活的？还是就在 VMWare？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你应该用的是webclient吧？.net现在基本废了
<happyaron> freeflying: 昨天妹子跑路了，onlylove正着急怎么要扣扣号
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> RainFlying: 外包
<onlylove> happyaron: 我抽你
<onlylove> happyaron: 想要早要了
<RainFlying> onlylove: vSphere Client 应该是独立的应用。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不就是舍不得那几个钱么
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者舍不得那几个序列号么
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，不是的，vsphere client分c# client和webclient
<onlylove> happyaron: 序列号真没有
<happyaron> onlylove: webclient用起来太悲催了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 钱也没
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来前个把月 VMWare 还给我打电话问我要不要跳个槽试试，尼玛，去年我 9 月底投过去，等简历处理到的时候已经 10 月初了我已经决定到现在的公司了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 以后主推webclient，c#不开发了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: vmware的土豪都是葛朗台么？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 应该不是 Web Client
<happyaron> onlylove: 知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这边生产环境都切换了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: VMWare 的不是忍受发一个 VMWare Workstation 么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我没拿出来而已，你只要在vmware的网络，序列号随便拿
<RainFlying> 说来上次 VMware 的人到我前厂介绍的时候，说 VMWare Workstation 嘛，网上随便搜一个算号器就能用了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，workstation的序列号不值钱
<onlylove> RainFlying: vcenter的才值钱
<RainFlying> 富家蓉也在 VMWare ？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我反正对 ESXi 系列没啥兴趣，感觉很难用，还不如 KVM。
<happyaron> onlylove: vcenter也有算号器
<RainFlying> onlylove: 现在我厂用的是 OpenVZ，蛋都碎了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: web是flex写的，很郁闷
<happyaron> onlylove: webclient 真太难用了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，那你继续用kvm，我觉得kvm好点其实
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 葛朗台？vmware的母公司是EMC，才不缺钱，主要是外包是葛朗台
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在用 VirtualBox 了。。。
 * adam8157 昨天晚上不小心删掉了VirtualBox的VMs....
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你是自己用还是大批量用，大批量建议esxi或者kvm
<RainFlying> onlylove: wzssyqa: 我一个朋友从 VMWare 被抽到 EMC 了，然后据说坑爹了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 自己用的话，vmware那些都用fusion
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 别说昌平，就是8线城市，180的大房子也是土豪啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 自己用。批量肯定是 KVM。我以前自己用也是 KVM + Libvirt 的，搞 3 个虚拟机，每个 8G 内存。现在没机器给我玩了，只能在台式机上装 VirtualBox。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是，你们怎么又讨论房子
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次真没我的事儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是膜拜膜拜
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在是蹭住党
<onlylove> RainFlying: 自己用vbox就成，workstation没啥大意思
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我觉得 VMWare Fusion 好像相比 VirtualBox 和 Parallels 没啥优势。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这两天在昌平蹭床睡呢
<jiero> happyaron:  我把 wzssyqa 逼疯了，就好象逼疯了 leeeee 一样。袜子也要隐退了
<constantine> 在我装上Elementary OS以后的日子中，出现频繁Freeze，然后就发现原来是3.2.0的内核不能很好地适用Ivy Bridge，我将内核升级到3.2系列中最新的3.2.59能稳定不？还是应该使用更新的内核？
<jiero> imtxc: 我也是蹭住党。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 握手
<onlylove> RainFlying: fusion是苹果专用，我说他们用fusion的意思是，vmware的工作机都MBP
<zodiac1111> http://imagebin.ca/v/1NwtsOm77S5r 谁了解这个电气连线图,我像问下两条线之间反z字型的符号代表什么意思
<ofan> mac上没有比parallels更好用的
<^k^> zodiac1111: ⇪ Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things
<onlylove> constantine: 用3.2？现在都3.15了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我知道，我刚好有朋友在那边。不过好像他们的工作机限制还是很多的？ 我工作的两家公司，拿到电脑第一件事就把系统重装，把 IT 弄的全部干掉。
<happyaron> jiero: 没事，他最近才复苏过来，疯不了，是吧 wzssyqa
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来我厂也要给我们几个死管服务器的配 MacBook Pro 来着，不过非工作时间暂时没我什么事，所以我还没轮到。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不知道……他们都拿来直接用的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 死管服务器的……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好像升级或者重装会蛋疼的
<jiero> happyaron: 可是我就像大话西游的唐僧一样哦
<RainFlying> onlylove: 嗯，死管服务器的比 SB 好一点的 SA。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 只是感觉 jiero 油盐不进
<onlylove> RainFlying: 他们这边好像拿来是没开封的机器
<happyaron> wzssyqa: +1
<jiero> wzssyqa happyaron 什么叫做  油盐不进？？？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看ls
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以没it什么事情
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 顽固分子
<jiero> 顽固不化。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我把当年追 zgp 的教训都卖给他了，他都听不懂
<jiero> 无法烹饪。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我实在没办法了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 好吧
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我是看到一个原来在 VMWare 后来去了 EMC 的大叔的 Twitter 才知道这么个事情的，不过不确定他当时用的笔记本是 VMWare 的还是 EMC 的。
<jiero> 那么就天天打电话骚扰么。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 就看你自己心里自己想不想打了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不一样的地方不一样吧
<wzssyqa> jiero: 只考虑自己
<bcao> VMware Fusion不是用在mac上的？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我在TI的时候，所有机器统一装系统，接受中心管理
<happyaron> bcao: y
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 那个图啊，忘了，你照着接就行了，不用考虑那么多
<jiero> wzssyqa: 要是只考虑自己，我早就抱她了。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我离开朗和之后，据说朗和也是统一 AD 验证了，想想你的电脑上任何人都可以登录上来那真是太可怕了。
<onlylove> jiero: 然后她就举报你，你就变坏蛋了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 强抱可能犯法，建议慎重
<bcao> happyaron, 难道我说错了。还是VMW升级了？话说当年我在哪边就是测这个的
<jiero> onlylove wzssyqa 她不会的。这点我也能确认。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: jiero还在原始社会？抢亲？
<RainFlying> 富家蓉是 DD ！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 听说还不是，听说袜子快是了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 附加荣已经是好几年了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 是这样的？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我以为你比土豪荣高一级
<wzssyqa> jiero: 反正就是不犯法的情况下，想干嘛干嘛
<wzssyqa> jiero: 别过多考虑她的感受，反正也猜不准。也别听别人瞎出主意
<wzssyqa> jiero: 勇敢点去做就行了
<RainFlying> 之前打过几次 Debian 的包，实在是有点蛋疼
<RainFlying> 不对，不是蛋疼，是繁琐。
<constantine> onlylove: 3.2还在受支持，我查阅过3.2的更新日志，我决定给3.2一次机会，如果还是出现Freeze，我会尝试升级更新的内核 TKS
<RainFlying> 我路由器都用 3.10 的内核了。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e, 无聊啊
<onlylove> constantine: 说着玩的，我也在用3.2
<jiero> wzssyqa:  恩。
<nyfair> だばおはいしあちはお
<onlylove> constantine: 不过我的系统是debian7
<RainFlying> onlylove: constantine: Debian 向来只用 Unstable
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 刚突然发现一段你的黑历史
<nyfair> 打包就别用deb了，那脚本看着头晕
<happyaron> lol
<RainFlying> rainflying@rainflying-debian ~ % uname -a
<RainFlying> Linux rainflying-debian 3.14-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.14.4-1 (2014-05-13) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nyfair> PKGBUILD多简单
<RainFlying> rainflying@rainflying-freebsd ~ % uname  -a
<RainFlying> FreeBSD rainflying-freebsd 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0: Sat May 24 06:28:08 CST 2014     root@rainflying-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/rainflying  amd64
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 什么黑历史？ 关于 zgp ?
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> on
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 非常简单啊，就是追姑娘没追上的简单故事呗
<RainFlying> nyfair: 所谓的简单就是升级能把 Python 从 Python 2 升级到 Python 3，或者升级一下就能系统挂掉么？
<happyaron> onlylove: 他现在很淡定的
<happyaron> onlylove: 要不然咋能把 l5e 黑跑了么
 * adam8157 搬个板凳
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 故事已经讲完了，散了吧
<nyfair> RainFlying: 笨蛋，我就是因为这原因喷arch，你丫居然嘲讽队友
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e的离开还是个迷，到现在我反正不知道为啥
 * jiero 一脚踢碎了 adam8157的板凳
<jiero> onlylove: 她想离开了
<nyfair> 不带走一片云彩
<jiero> nyfair: 你别溜
<wzssyqa> 来了这么久，你们都不追人家，人家伤心了呗
<RainFlying> Oh yeah, make buildworld 完成了，开始编译内核
 * imtxc 搬个太师椅过来
<nyfair> onlylove: l5e永远不来了？
<imtxc> 啊，
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道，问 jiero
 * jiero 将蜡烛放在太师椅下面烤 imtxc
 * nyfair 烦死了，删irc
 * nyfair 有事qq
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
 * onlylove  将蜡烛放在太师椅下面烤 imtxc
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛不要抛弃我
 * nyfair nyfair@qq.com
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不怕有垃圾爬虫把你邮箱爬走？
<nyfair> 三天不关机，skype必定死掉，qq就没这问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 好歹用AT或者#代替
 * jiero 抱一下 nyfair 施加诅咒 ： “回来吧！”
<nyfair> onlylove: 怕什么，我行得正
<jiero> nyfair:  不怕人肉。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看yunfan专业人肉了多久
<onlylove> nyfair: qq当年按小时升等级，全民挂机
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，主要是邮箱被爬走有垃圾邮件
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是怕人肉
<onlylove> nyfair: 怕人肉就不会留了
<nyfair> onlylove: 这邮箱在github上都明文写到代码里了，还怕啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧……
<nyfair> 我可不做adam那种，还base64下
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不要对我钓鱼 你拿点小九九 我还不明白么
<yunfan> 吓 阿蛋是那种没文化的暴发户么
<freeflying> 今天最高38度
<freeflying> 明儿最高41度
<freeflying> 这尼玛逆天的节奏啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 帝都么？
<onlylove> freeflying: 烤鱼
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你不在帝都？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 没感觉有多热啊
<adam8157> ..... 被黑了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这边手机应用显示37，周日29，会凉快点
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 可能是因为有风？
<onlylove> adam8157: 这年头邮箱加密都会被黑……
<onlylove> adam8157: 你给vps上开个自己的专门邮箱吧
<onlylove> adam8157: adam%adam.info
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿去威海避暑撒
<jiero> freeflying:  我惨烈了，没有空调啊！！！
<jiero> freeflying:  我又要睡地面了。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 汗蒸鱼叔
<jiero> 35 ~ 21℃ 不比帝都
<nyfair> yunfan: 笨蛋，你不如加我qq，有什么我都告诉你
<jiero> 。。高温 39℃
<lainme> jiero: 准备一盆水和一个毛巾
<jiero> lainme: 我需要直接睡在湿毛毯上么。
<lainme> jiero: 擦汗
<jiero> lainme: 让我想起以前穿半长袖，直接冲凉睡觉
<jiero> lainme:  :D 白天倒好，就怕睡不了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: clang 搞定
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://llvm.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=19869
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 19869 – clang cannot find crtbegin.o and libgcc on Debian/mips64el
<freeflying> gfrog: 同去？
<freeflying> adam8157: 我可以捎上你
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子好厉害
<gfrog> freeflying: 端午？ 我去盛京啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥时候?
<jiero> 你们去哪里去哪里？
<imtxc> onlylove: jiero 烧我可以，放过太师椅
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 袜子好腻害
<jiero> imtxc: 不是啊，我只是想用太师椅当器皿烤肉
<adam8157> freeflying: 端午我在威海
<freeflying> adam8157: 端午啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 端午我在西安
<freeflying> adam8157: 高大上
<adam8157> freeflying: 西安四星级一晚两百多, 抢购了个93块钱一晚的.......
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<jiero> 端午我在家里吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 没去过昌平不知道手机信号差啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我突然找到家的感觉了，很好
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们老家就得把手机放窗台上面电话才能接到
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在觉得换移动不亏吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 亏了
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫报太大希望
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果换联通
<imtxc> onlylove: 早知道电信了
<imtxc> onlylove: 移动和联通一样，都得放窗台
<gfrog> adam8157: 特价房一般都是边边角角的不好的房间
<imtxc> adam8157: 买房了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 无所谓啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 酒店要说星级只相信国际品牌的
<adam8157> imtxc: 毛线
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正没那么高大上就是了
 * imtxc 至今觉得还是大学旁边20一晚上的房子性价比高
<gfrog> adam8157: 付款成功了竟然，啊哈哈。 cc RainFlying
<gfrog> imtxc: 晚上还有免费毛片儿听是嘛？
 * gfrog 在帝都住过15一晚上的农家院。
<imtxc> gfrog: 毕业后再也没有妹子愿意住那种地方了
<imtxc> gfrog: 而且那时候的妹子们都年轻啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 说明妹纸从生理需求已经转向精神追求了，高大上了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 这么快就下单了，我还在考虑要不要凑单呢
<RainFlying> gfrog: gxgxbgbg
<imtxc> gfrog: 用的哪家转运？
<gfrog> imtxc: 本子还是老老实实单独转运吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 一睡睡俩？
<gfrog> imtxc: 免得被退运
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 基本必被睡
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过睡了也是200块而已
<imtxc> gfrog: 算上转运，到手价大约多少人仔
<imtxc> 4800？
<gfrog> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280995 imtxc
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ ASUS 华硕 Zenbook UX302LA 13.3寸 超极本（官翻、i5-4200U、1080P触摸屏）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥转运?
<gfrog> adam8157: fl撒
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗷
<gfrog> adam8157: 你过来的时候我不在那倒腾嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 第一笔风雷?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有钱不？
<adam8157> gfrog: good luck
<freeflying> gfrog: 推荐个跑步的水壶
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥我有钱不?
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啊, 就是简单的good luck
<gfrog> freeflying: osprey还是TNF有个跑步腰包，你搜搜
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用乃的推荐link注册的fl
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 带单/双/四水壶
<zenNamas`> gf
<zenNamas`> gfrog: tnf的
<gfrog> zenNamas`: 其实我跑步就拎着骑行水壶跑来着
<gfrog> zenNamas`: 但是真心有点大，手抓不住
<zenNamas`> gfrog: 用胶带粘在后背上
<gfrog> zenNamas`: 衣服后背都能拧出水
<RainFlying> adam8157: gfrog: 风雷坑爹。iPad 3 代刚发的时候，我们就买了四个，风雷信誓旦旦地说可以走大宗货运，包关税，然后我们就发过去了，之后就说不能发，于是投诉，风雷说，以前承诺大宗货运包关税是客服的个人行为什么的，于是折腾了很久最后又从风雷出来还 USPS 发到香港带过来。
<freeflying> gfrog: zenNamas tnf其实是个休闲的牌子吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 也不算了，tnf的羽绒服相当霸气啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 也谈自由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460139 看了stallman关于自由软件的采访，虽然我够不上评价的资格，但其中的理想主义确实让我佩服。 晚上没事躺床上琢磨了一下什么叫自由（读书甚少，喜欢瞎琢磨），软件不同于其他物质，你用你的智慧写出来， 然后被
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件只下载，不安装，用什么命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460141 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-28 18:00
<onlylove> 都下班了？
<onlylove> 我也下班吧……
<freeflying> onlylove: 其实我们多在加班
<onlylove> freeflying: ……
<onlylove> freeflying: 你这种人参赢家，加班的加班费也比我多
<freeflying> onlylove: 从没拿过加班费
<gfrog> onlylove: 羡慕能正常下班的
<onlylove> freeflying: 都不要加班费了！
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 天天早退的就别说了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件只下载，不安装，用什么命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460141 apt-get install ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-28 18:00
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • apt-get install ， 软件只下载，不安装，命令是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460141 apt-get install ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-28 18:00
<RainFlying> 下去太晚，饭都被吃完了
 * onlylove 要8点半才能吃上饭……
 * onlylove 默默下班
<onlylove> 土豪马下班了……
<slucx> Disk identifier: 0x00000000 这个是什么意思？
<October21> g Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<^k^> October21: Disk identifier: 0x00000000 Jan 13, 2013 |...| Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes 255 heads, ... bytes / 512 bytes |Disk identifier|: |0x00000000| Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a ...
<slucx> October21: 这个啥意思？
<October21> slucx: 我也不懂
<nyfair> 这是几个意思？
<slucx> October21: 我找了一个以前很早的U盘，128M，用syslinux老是引导不起来
<slucx> 好像是不包含分区表信息…
<October21> slucx: 那就格式话呗
<slucx> 但是里面确实有分区
<October21> slucx: 偶不懂
<yunfan> nyfair: 最近没手机号验证不能注册新q号 要不然我是可以注册个新号来会会你的
<jiero> nyfair:  没回信啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 少忽悠，qq号还不是随便注册的？你这技术黑一个也是分分钟的事
<endle> 问个问题，怎么让电脑开机的时候自动以 root 权限执行一段脚本？
<jiero> endle: 你要看一下启动过程，有很多过程，在什么时候执行。
<endle> jiero, 我应该用什么关键词搜索？
<jiero> endle 不知道。我没干过
<October21> endle: rc.local?
<jiero> endle:  boot arch linux wiki 比较好找
<endle> 谢谢
<yunfan> nyfair: 最近严打 各大基础账户注册以后都需要手机号验证激活
<yunfan> 我没那么多号码 只好忍痛不激活了
<yunfan> 所以我需要点不记名无月租的sim卡
<yunfan> 不说了 吃饭去
<MeaCulpa> .
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCulpa
<jiero> cherrot:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=460142
<^k^> ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> cherrot:  儿童节快乐
<jiero> happyaron: 儿童节快乐
<jiero> freeflying:  儿童节哭了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你不过了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 无聊到地铁上还irc
<jiero> MeaCulpa: irc频道多好，就是我那么疯狂的日子也没吧我踢飞了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 留着我这个精神病患者
<MeaCulpa> 总要留点，避税，显得有社会责任
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 你的博客怎么了
<MeaCulpa> 我司还在苦招perl猴子...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你司不是要在中国政府面前下跪了吗？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MeaCulpa> 跪毛，买卖好着哪
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 撒
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  噢
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 原来永中OFFICE一直没死的说~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460143 官方论坛至今仍有活跃用户，windows的永中也是java写的吗？我没装java也能运行啊~~ http://forum.yozosoft.com/forum.php 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-05-28 19:20
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: perl这种脚本语言，语法书看个2小时不就会了？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 文件数量超标，被关了一阵，没空搞，没东西可发
<MeaCulpa> 我看10 min 就吐了
<MeaCulpa> 我司要熟手，写过cpan module之类...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 开价多少？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 合适的话，我今天学
<nyfair> cpan module说白了不就pypi
<MeaCulpa> 嘿嘿，好好学去啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最近可好？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哥的华硕本挂了～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在Linux只能呆在移动硬盘里了
<nyfair> roylez: 敲两下就满血复活了
<MeaCulpa> 开价不知，贱，Only depends on former salary, 与职位无关
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我就旁敲侧击下，贵司性价比比起bat何如？bat这方面在我看来超级烂
<roylez> nyfair: 起码是正道
<MeaCulpa> rolez: 累，觉得我shell好差
<roylez> nyfair: bat只能在捱踢公司路上混
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你都觉得累了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫现在潦倒到irc补全都没了啊
<MeaCulpa> BAT 应该翻我司倍吧
<MeaCulpa> 黑莓 irc...
 * cherrot 撸一把
<cherrot> jiero: 加班快乐~
<MeaCulpa> 开车开车
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • uefi shell如何分页显示帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460144 在uefi shell下使用help bcfg 帮助信息满屏的刷出 有没有类似 more ,less 优雅的显示方式呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 l7495032 — 2014-05-28 19:36
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。那么害羞好像有基情一样。。。
<cherrot> jiero: :D
<nyfair> http://cn.engadget.com/2014/05/28/google-whips-up-its-own-self-driving-vehicles-that-ditch-things
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 这就是 Google 全新设计的自动驾驶车，没有方向盘和油门的哦
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<nyfair> 万一车祸了，这责任算谁的？
<jiero> nyfair:  现在轮到你晚上来娱乐我们了么。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • docky 不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460145 这几天 docky 突然不能了。 我在终端启动 sudo docky 会显示这个错误： DBus could not be found and is required by Docky. Exiting. 就算 dbus start 之后还是有问题。求大神们帮助呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 ollyice — 2014-05-28 19:45
<nyfair> 系统提示:侦测前方为付费黄金用户 你现在是普通会员  你是否选择付费成为钻石会员 享受再判断车祸牺牲谁时选择撞死黄金用户的非凡体验
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> 赶快充值谷歌年费会员
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair 你的思想我接受了。
<jiero> iGoogle: 爱狗狗
<nyfair> 壮哉谷人希！
<jiero> nyfair: 教我追女孩子。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu kylin 13.10，默认unity桌面环境，QSystemTrayIcon位置不对的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460146 使用QSystemTrayIcon，显示后托盘图标显示在左上角，如图：kylin 13.10 unity桌面，求教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hiroyukki — 2014-05-28 20:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装3.14内核出现错误，如何解决呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460147 188# sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 187304 个文件和目录。) Preparing to unpack linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035
<^k^>  ─> _amd64.deb ... Unpacking linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic (3.14.0-031400.201403310035) over (3.14.0-031400.201403310035) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configura …
<jiero> onlylove:  。没有 leeeee 了。你来干什么
<onlylove> jiero: 等你把她弄回来
<jiero> onlylove: 不会回来了。
<onlylove> jiero: 弄不回来就把你弄走
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<iGoogle> baidu首页，改成一个啥鸟样了。
<onlylove> 能改成啥样，差不多就行
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 一堆人白天想你
<iGoogle> 傻逼的百度云，只在wifi下备份。老子这reverse-tethering网络多快。
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 白天我上不了,晚上上不动
 * jiero 果然没救了，被吸引了。
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu 14.04 LST中Wine的System Tray只能有一个ICON可以被点击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460149 最左侧的ICON可以接收到点击事件，其余的都不行，跪求解决方案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 idoldog — 2014-05-28 22:21
<freeflying> onlylove: esx还是exi
<onlylove> freeflying: esxi
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这个server说要重启，待会可能会掉下
<freeflying> onlylove: 这个是免费得对吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 好像是的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04如何删除hud里面的应用程序快捷方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460150 wine程序非正常卸载后软件快捷方式都找不到位置无法用终端删除，谁能告诉我位置 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2014-05-28 22:26
<slucx> happyaron: 在？
<cherrot> ubuntu 应该已经切换到systemd了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 没吧，debian8还不是
<cherrot> onlylove, 但确实安装了systemd的很多包 但是必要的几个命令却还没有  所以我很郁闷……
<onlylove> cherrot: 好像是可以手工切换，逐步过去的
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过fedora和opensuse都切过去了
<cherrot> onlylove, 我在找手动切换的办法  google 有点无力
<cherrot> onlylove, 恩
<onlylove> cherrot: 问aron
<cherrot> happyaron, 有ubuntu切换systemd的资料么？
<cherrot> onlylove, 找到ppa了
<cherrot> onlylove, 但我还是不太明白，原有的 upstart 设置难道会自动兼容
<onlylove> cherrot: 不清楚，但是，debian是用sysv的，所以……
<cherrot> onlylove, ubuntu的迁移要等到 16.04 lts
<onlylove> cherrot: 两年？那样是debian9
<cherrot> onlylove, 恩 真慢  我在考虑换 fedora 还是 arch   ， 现在用gnome-ubuntu感觉不伦不类的
<onlylove> cherrot: lol那事情咋样了，还有qq端
<onlylove> cherrot: 两个差不多的
<cherrot> onlylove, 等忙过端午
 * cherrot rebooting now.. pray for it ;)
<onlylove> cherrot: 我觉得fedora相对稳妥点
<cherrot> onlylove, 果然是我太天真了 :D
<cherrot> onlylove, 直接启动的话 X都没有
<onlylove> cherrot: fedora保险点，感觉上
<cherrot> happyaron, dpkg-buildpackage 熟悉灭？
<onlylove> cherrot: 人是debian developer，当然熟悉
<cherrot> onlylove, 但貌似不在
<hi> m
<Guest23815> hello
<Guest23815> test
<^k^> Guest23815:点点点.  00:21
<Guest23815> 测试
<^k^> Guest23815:点点点.  00:21
<RainFlying> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sa6i66e8stw1nkl/Screenshot%202014-05-29%2000.21.21.png
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-29 00.21.21.png
<RainFlying> 路由器 Load 一直居高不下
<croner> hi test
<croner> 好多人
<croner> polari 乱码
<RainFlying> 大部分都是死人
<knownbad> Dead man walking
<cherrot> onlylove, 还没睡？
<cherrot> onlylove, 我蛋疼的升级 ubuntu 14.10 了 :D
<onlylove> cherrot: 睡不着
<cherrot> onlylove, 又想妹纸那
<onlylove> cherrot: 不是妹子
<onlylove> cherrot: 是我自己
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠以后不知道干啥
<cherrot> onlylove, me too
<cherrot> onlylove, 想跳可又没能耐
<onlylove> cherrot: 我目前还不想跳，感觉略频繁
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个真的不是能耐的问题
<cherrot> onlylove, 你说我一个只有web经验的 往哪跳
<onlylove> cherrot: 你好歹是开发，我这种sa，是个人就敢要比我高的工资，还有人要，我工资要求不高还有人砍价
<cherrot> onlylove, SA is for what?
<onlylove> cherrot: system admin
<cherrot> onlylove, sigh...
<onlylove> cherrot: 本来在这也没啥，可是他什么事都要给你量化，靠一周俩bug
<onlylove> cherrot: 意思是，dev的代码太好了还不行，我还得贿赂dev多写几个bug
<cherrot> onlylove, 确定他是高技术的？
<cherrot> onlylove, 不是从保险公司跳过来的？
<onlylove> cherrot: 天知道搞什么的，原来我在TI的时候也是，一个月笔记本必须坏50次以上，喵的，一共50台，你让我坏50次以上
<cherrot> onlylove, 哈哈 怎么觉得莫名的喜感
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<cherrot> ofan, 早  what's your time now?
<onlylove> cherrot: 现在很多公司都这样，我记得我有次去个股票软件公司去面试，墙上写着，多少行多少bug啥的
<cherrot> onlylove, 卧槽  我还第一次听说这种奇葩规定
<onlylove> cherrot: 你以为这样就完了？我去面试网管，让我笔试就算了，还TMD一堆金融题，问前台，你确定没给我拿错题？信誓旦旦的，没有！
<onlylove> cherrot: 玩死你不偿命
<cherrot> onlylove, 卧槽……
<ofan> cherrot: 下午了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我表示金融的不答，前台竟然威胁我，说这影响你的面试成绩，我当时就火了，TMD一个网管，还负责给你们客户讲金融股票知识是怎么着
<cherrot> onlylove, 赤裸裸的鄙视么这是
<cherrot> onlylove, 我们好歹还会拿C/C++去面试。。
<zz_> sa跟运维有什么区别
<onlylove> 不知道，他们都叫运维，我这边叫系统管理
<zz_> 我现在做的是sre
<zz_> 不知道是否一回事
<cherrot> zz_, sre又是啥？
<zz_> site reliability engineering
<cherrot> onlylove, 应该和运维一个意思  我们这的基础组件部署 线上IDC机器状态维护都是运维的活儿
 * cherrot 到底是哪些无聊的人想出这么多职位名字来……
<zz_> 我们team成天开发工具给其他sre用。一共有几百个sre。
<onlylove> 你们还能开发工具，我这边纯粹是脚本调脚本，一堆脚本文件
<zz_> http://engineering.linkedin.com/32/eric-intern-origin-ingraphs
<^k^> zz_: ⇪ Eric the Intern: the Origin of inGraphs | LinkedIn Engineering
<zz_> 所以到底这算是什么职位。。在运维里做开发的
<onlylove> 碎觉
<onlylove> zz_: devops
<zz_> 我觉得不是devops
<onlylove> zz_: 顺便给你看个文章
<onlylove> zz_: http://www.oschina.net/news/52214/how-devops-is-killing-the-developer
<onlylove> zz_: devops不就是全能么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DevOps 是怎样扼杀开发者的 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> zz_: 人不够的时候才会这么晚
<onlylove> zz_: s/晚/玩/
<zz_> 着我昨天刚好看过了
<zz_> 确实有些道理
<zz_> sre不做产品开发
<zz_> 只做给别的team用
<zz_> 我以前在一个小startup里就是做devops
<zz_> 一边开发ios一边做维护
<gebjgd> knownbad, 终于搬完家了
<knownbad> 虾米？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 实力永远意味着责任和危险。 -- 罗斯福. T. 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还活着呢？
<knownbad> 可能吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  对了，平时还有人和你聊天么？
<jiero> 说在 irc 频道上
<knownbad> 需要吗？
<jiero> 不知道
<knownbad> 十年前曾经当过SOP，后来就没这么疯狂了。
<jiero> 噢。不过你还是在这里
<knownbad> 之前聊，有人聊，有空聊，但不是非得聊。
<knownbad> 聊天不应该是你的重点，有不会帮你泡她？
<jiero> knownbad:  她还在成都，顶多打打电话
<knownbad> 反正解解闷就好，别花太多时间。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。
<jiero> knownbad: 现在我有些好奇，到底人是怎么建立信任的？
<knownbad> 可以去动物园看看，看看猴子们。
<jiero> knownbad: 猴子？
<knownbad> 帮对方抓跳蚤。
<jiero> knownbad  噢。所以我好奇，我几乎不作任何事情啊，为什么我会被信任？
<jiero> knownbad:  或者是不是有些人会想不起做的小事。。。
<knownbad> 那是你自我幻想。
<knownbad> 不是有个故事，有个人被问是否愿意和他人分享一百万。   一直回答愿意直到问到是否愿意分享100元时他不愿意了因为他真有100元。
<jiero> knownbad: 。噢。我属于会回答我愿意的那种人
<knownbad> 所谓i的信任有时是亲情，感情而不是信任。
<jiero> 嗯。确实，可能是感情
<knownbad> 妈的，跟你说这些干嘛。   好似在跟儿子对话。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈哈
<jiero> knownbad 我的语言是不是比较容易被相信？
<knownbad> 没，是我说话比较直接。
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad  我也希望
 * knownbad 一腿踹开。
<knownbad> 哪里来的烂文青？
<jiero> knownbad:  我。。
<jiero> 什么文青 。。。
<knownbad> 就是你整天没事干，只想些没营养的东西。
<knownbad> 老婆曾经批评我和前任四年没上她是禽兽不如浪费时间。   后来想想也是。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 说错了，是连禽兽都不如浪费时间。
<jiero> knownbad:  不上她，禽兽不如。
<jiero> knownbad:  至少你被承认了有资格
<jiero> ... knownbad  其实那种事情对中国人来说很常见
<knownbad> 有错比改，后来和老婆见面当晚就上。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> knownbad 你那时候是在相亲吧。
<jiero> knownbad 话说算不算， 瞬间你就被老婆征服了？
<knownbad> 没，我们比网恋更过时从打电话开始。
<knownbad> 之前在IRC上谈倒是蛮容易的但不切实。
<knownbad> 和别人谈。
<jiero> knownbad: 你和老婆是在irc上谈过！！
<jiero> 。
<knownbad> 那时谈的是香港和马来西亚。
<knownbad> 那个i香港女孩英式英文标准的令人惊奇。
<roylez> jiero: 我睡觉前你在irc聊天，早上起来你还在
<roylez> jiero: 丫的troll难道不睡觉的么？
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  你老了，睡的太久了
<jiero> roylez: 最近我刚刚恢复到7小时睡眠，前一段时间都是 5小时之内
<knownbad> 换人，走人。
<jiero> 。
<roylez> jiero: 10点睡，6点醒，还是睡了8小时～
<roylez> jiero: 在家上班时间就是多得慌
<jiero> roylez:  你有时间可以做以前不能做的事情了
<jiero> roylez:  拜拜主席
<jiero> roylez:  可以自画像了
<jiero> roylez:  所以你和leeeee谈人生哲学。闲着了。
 * jiero 踹 roylez  ，难道是你把 l5e 给抓走了？
<roylez> jiero: 丫操心这个干啥，她现在估计还在宿舍睡懒觉
<jiero> roylez:  或者你拯救了她，她不会来 irc 了。
<jiero> roylez:  玩游戏把。 http://keeperrl.com/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ KeeperRL
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐你还没给我你的照片呢
 * jiero 摸摸 乐乐
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-29
<freeflying> 今天最高温度41度
 * pity Chrome 崩溃了，一打开就退出，连管理扩展的机会都没有……
<jiero> pity:  chrome 已经失败了不是
<eexp> pity: 看有--help没
<pity> jiero: 我觉得挺好啊
<jiero> pity:  反正我是从来没觉得 chrome 好过，我一直是 chrome 黑。
<pity> jiero: 呃
<pity> eexp: Mac 下 Chrome 有可执行文件吗？
 * jiero 不记得 eexp 用过苹果的东西。。。
<jiero> eexp: 买苹果了？
<pity> 而且我把原有的 Default profile 改名，新生成一个没任何扩展的 profile 都没用
<roylez> jiero: 因为你脑残
<pity> 乐乐大早上居然在
<slucx> debian的boot.img.gz和内核+ramdisk有啥区别？
<slucx> - ^k^
<slucx> boot.img 比 syslinux+vmlinuz+initrd.gz多了啥？
<eexp> pity: 额。你不是出钱了，去找mac的客服小姐吧。
<pity> eexp: 她们肯定不懂啊
<jiero> eexp:  这个。叫 pity 用 opera 啊
<eexp> 你出钱了啊。买了支持。去吧。折腾她们
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • mtp搞坏了u盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460158 插手机，每次mtp会弹出一堆找不到设备的窗口。平时都是确认完，最后又正常。明显是mtp没延时处理。 昨天，没点完确认，直接拔了，换u盘，居然不弹出nautilus，估计是mtp在折腾。试了几次都不行，以为重启就会正常
<^k^>  ─> 。 今天，另外一机器，插u盘，也不出nautilus了，才发现严重了。 Code: ▶ dmesg [ 1267.378654] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  [ 1267.378655] Result: hostbyte=D …
<jiero> eexp 找 adam
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
 * onlylove momo jiero
<slucx> onlylove: 请教个问题
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<slucx> onlylove: 我用一个很老的U盘(128M)，自己用syslinux+vmlinuz+initrd.gz引导不了，但是用boot.img.gz写进去就可以，为嘛？
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道啊，你是不是没boot flag
<slucx> onlylove: 有的，我在新U盘上都可以
<onlylove> slucx: 那就不知道了
<slucx> onlylove: 觉得很奇怪
<onlylove> slucx: 也许是硬件兼容？
<onlylove> slucx: fdd和hdd模式啥的
<slucx> onlylove: 跟U盘老不老没关系吧？boot.img.gz跟vmlinuz内核应该是一样的吧？
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以解压出来啊
<slucx> onlylove: boot.img.gz里的内核名称是linux
<slucx> onlylove: 应该不是内核的问题，syslinux的菜单都没起来
<onlylove> slucx: 那个都没有，就是硬件没启动
<onlylove> slucx: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s03.html.en#usb-copy-flexible
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 4.3. Preparing Files for USB Memory Stick Booting
<slucx> 比较了下内核是一样的
<onlylove> slucx: 如果你照着做，应该没问题
<onlylove> slucx: 有问题只能说硬件问题
<slucx> onlylove: 这个文档我看过
<onlylove> slucx: 这样做是没问题的
<slucx> onlylove: 但是直接把boot.img.gz写进U盘就可以
<slucx> onlylove: MBR的问题？
<onlylove> slucx: 再说一遍，照着做，别偷懒
<slucx> onlylove: 亲，这个文档我早看过，而且方法一样
<slucx> onlylove: 新U盘可以，老U盘不可以，老U盘boot.img.gz可以
<freeflying> onlylove: vsphere5.5
<freeflying> onlylove: 就是esxi是吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 是的
<onlylove> slucx: 那我就不知道为啥了
<slucx> 有可能是MBR不一样，不了解具体的
<onlylove> slucx: Again, take care that you use the correct device name. The partition must not be mounted when starting syslinux.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39724
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 失去的基因或能解释黑死病的起源
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39723
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔授权中国公司使用其CPU核心
<onlylove> 瑞芯的SoC由4个Atom CPU核心和英特尔modem构成，将使用64位 64-bit "Silvermont" Atom架构。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39720
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国银行短时间难以抛弃IBM服务器
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问怎样把一个SHELL可执行文件打包成DEB啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460160 我之前弄了一个SHELL小程式。但是我想把它打包成DEB。我在社团中看过有人发表过一篇这贴子。但前提是我只有一个：程式文件，桌面图示文件和一个PNG文件。没有control文件。求解。我想把
<^k^>  ─> 它做出来。然后发布到网路分享给大家。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xgbnl — 2014-05-29 9:38
<freeflying> onlylove: vmware的网站下载非要注册
<onlylove> freeflying: 好像是的
<onlylove> freeflying: 不过我在vmware的时候都是在buildweb上下载的……
<onlylove> freeflying: 要不我试试我的账号吧，如果不跟踪cookie我找个地址给你
<onlylove> freeflying: 这东西网上很多下载的300多M吧
<freeflying> onlylove: 好像是，你搞个到百度网盘好乐
<onlylove> freeflying: 求放过50K下载速度！
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<freeflying> onlylove: 你们办公室这网速也忒慢了把
<jiero> onlylove:  破解周围的网络！
<onlylove> freeflying: 还不允许多线程，downthemall直接返回服务器错误
<newborn> 好不容易下载到99%提示错误最呵呵
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 早啊
<onlylove> freeflying: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=1306901344&uk=1361748632#dir/path=%2FVMware%20vCloud%20Suite%205.5%2FVMware%20ESXi%205.5.0
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ VMware ESXi 5.5.0_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<onlylove> freeflying: 我账号不能用了
<onlylove> freeflying: 给你找个百度的
<freeflying> onlylove: 赞，谢谢啊，这个iso能直接dd到U盘上用不
<freeflying> imtxc: 早啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 没试过啊，我都是用idrac直接加载virtualcd的
<freeflying> onlylove: vmware居然用dell服务器啊
<October21> 有用newsbeuter的吗？怎么对源进行分类呢？
<onlylove> freeflying: 便宜
<onlylove> freeflying: 没别的理由了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我估计是前几天邮件密码快到期我忘了改了
<onlylove> freeflying: 或者IT才想起来
<freeflying> onlylove: vcenter server这个估计没啥用吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求一个在Ubuntu下运行的街机对战平台！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460161 最近好想跟人切磋下KOF2002，可是我在网上找了N个平台，都不能在Ubuntu下运行的，哪位如果知道有这样的平台请发贴到这来跟大家分享一下吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-05-29 10:20
<onlylove> freeflying: 别啊，集中管理都靠他呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 一台VC，管理N个主机呢
<freeflying> onlylove: 我从c社离职的当天下午6点准时就背从很多账号里清除了
<onlylove> freeflying: 这是主要来钱的东西
<onlylove> freeflying: 我tmd就不知道我现在算啥，
<freeflying> onlylove: 官网上这货3.4GB啊
<onlylove> freeflying: office还挂着vmware的标，还是vmware测试团队的
<onlylove> freeflying: 没
<RainFlying> packages.qa.debian.org 太不用户友好了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian Package Tracking System (@ debian.org)
<onlylove> freeflying: esxi的话，就300多M
<freeflying> RainFlying: Debian or Linux是给用户用得吗
<RainFlying> onlylove: ESXi 终归还是太大了
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果是VCenter的话，因为是个sles的虚拟机吧，你看下是不是ova或者ovf格式
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，300M的东西你嫌大？
<RainFlying> @freeflying: Web 总是给用户用的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 300M 都已经是一个完整的包括各种功能的 Debian 系统了，ESXi 只是一个 Hypervisor 而已，里面很多东西都没有。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那你瞅瞅微软去？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 300M 对 FreeBSD 来说已经可以带上 Xorg 了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: debian也可以带
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看他愿意不
<RainFlying> onlylove: Debian 空间要求好像还是比 FreeBSD 要搞一些，如果不做各种变态的精简的吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 说起来，NETBSD我这边还有个vm,当时好奇装的，带X，才300多
<onlylove> RainFlying: 默认fvwm的wm
<RainFlying> onlylove: Hypver-V  我不知道你指的是哪个，不过如果是 Windows Server 2008 R2 或者 Windows 8 的话，各家是一个带 Hypervisor 功能的完全图形化的操作系统。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，不是netbsd是openbsd
<onlylove> RainFlying: 应该是5.4
<RainFlying> onlylove: NetBSD 大部分用在嵌入式移动设备上，不过好像日子也混得不怎么样。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我受不了BSD各种我才是纯种UNIX的口吻
<RainFlying> onlylove: OpenBSD 的话挺变态的，以前连安装 ISO 都不提供的，需要自己写引导镜像通过网络安装。
<yunfan> onlylove: 300m确实很大
<onlylove> RainFlying: 提到systemV，就说，那不是纯种的UNIX
<onlylove> RainFlying: 原来debian不也是自己搞，和gentoo似的
 * yunfan 从水稻来看 杂种有优势
<onlylove> yunfan: 你们都觉得大啊……我觉得还好
<RainFlying> onlylove: 在哪里提到这个？我好像没看到过。我倒是看到 FreeBSD 说自己不是 Unix 但是却跟 Unix 一样什么的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看openbsd的wiki还是啥
<onlylove> RainFlying: 说自己是true还是pure的
<onlylove> 都5.5了，不过有apt，还是不习惯bsd的包管理
<newborn> 我前阵子P了一张图，关于bsd的 = = http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/2181083523/
<^k^> newborn: ⇪ 牛博恩的相册-无聊啊
 * jiero 饿了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: OpenBSD 给你加了包管理已经很不错了，你不去看看 3.9 的包管理是怎么样的。。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是pkg add么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不，这个是后来从 FreeBSD 里借过来的。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这台恐怖了……
<onlylove> 难道之前是gcc compile？
<jiero> 总是有学霸的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我忘了，我就没记得我当初装过额外的软件，都是安装的时候一并装了，印象中之前是没有包管理器的。
<jiero> 简直不可思议。
 * jiero 这种学渣绝对不会对任何事情精益求精
<onlylove> 根据媒体报道，5月27日，国内企业浪潮集团公布了一项内部市场计划“I2I”（IBM to Inspur），这是浪潮集团针对IBM市场、IBM营销体系展开的全面渗透、切入、接管的一项市场推进计划，涉及通用服务器、主机系统、云计算大数据、高性能计算产品线，涵盖行业拓展、优渠开发、项目迁移、人员接纳等多项细分计划
<onlylove> 没有数据库啊
<onlylove> DB2怎么办
<eexp> 国企又下大棋。
<pity> jiero: eexp Chrome 修好了，重装就可以了
<cherrot> pity: 怎么坏了？
<cherrot> jiero: 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39727
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 《战地3》限时免费
<onlylove> eexp: inspur也就做做硬件
<onlylove> eexp: 老实说，inspur的硬件也一般
<onlylove> eexp: 但是比dell的好
<onlylove> eexp: 缺陷吗，bmc做的一般
<pity> cherrot: 早上就打开了一下 12306，然后就一直崩溃了
<freeflying> pity: safari咋用快捷键切换不同的窗口
<freeflying> onlylove: 我8G内存跑esxi是不是少点
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，少了点……你打算跑几个vm
<pity> freeflying: 切换窗口是 CMD+` 切换 tab 是 CMD+Shift+[或]
<onlylove> freeflying: 这种事情，还是看你打算跑几个vm
<freeflying> onlylove: esxi上跑个3-5个很正常吧
<freeflying> pity: 赞
<onlylove> freeflying: 因为主机的资源都是给vm用的，esxi本身很少
<onlylove> freeflying: 3到5个正常
<onlylove> freeflying: 不过那样的话，假设4个，你机器也就能分到2G不到的内存
<pity> freeflying: 好像全屏时就不能用那个组合键切换窗口了，只能在非全屏时有效
<onlylove> freeflying: 我刚离开那会儿，坡过机房里面的机器都是96G内存的
<jiero> pity:  哦。
<jiero> cherrot 早
<jiero> 。。。
<dlimuratdj> 早
<dlimuratdj> 有哪位知道ubuntu的手机什么时候正式推出？ （等不急了  <3）
<onlylove> 等不及的自己刷
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那个InfrastructureNavigator你用过没
<dlimuratdj> 我已经刷了，而且android + ubuntutouch  问题是 什么时候推出来？
<RainFlying> onlylove: OpenBSD 代码是一行行人肉看下来的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 让我做VIN的测试，我都不知怎么测
<onlylove> 问canonical
<onlylove> 这边连样机都没见
<RainFlying> onlylove: Inspur 用了 Adaptec，感觉挺坑爹的，我还是更喜欢 LSI 的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没用过，其实压根就没听过，我基本就是 KVM + Libvirt + OpenStack 转转圈，偶尔会看看 Docker 或者 OpenVZ 什么的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，这就是Inspur喜欢坏阵列卡的原因？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我啥都不知道，怎么做测试啊……一周俩BUG太坑了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 真列卡还没事就坏？
<wzssyqa> 怎么个坏法？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 反正就是坏了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我忘了我前公司是哪些卡坏过了。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 就和dell喜欢坏硬盘一样
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 比较好奇。烧了？
<palomino|working> happyaron: 事情又发生变化了...现在一开机变成3个fcitx了,而且貌似fcitx-\qimpanel跟着第一个fcitx启动的,fcitx-dbus-watcher跟着第二个fcitx启动的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 是的，烧了，不过始终是少数
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是这是我见过的浪潮坏过的东西，还没见浪潮坏别的东西
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不过卡坏也就坏了，真坑爹就是 RAID-6 的硬盘坏了一块，换硬盘的时候开始 Rebuild 然后接着连挂 3 块。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 卡坏了raid直接没了啊
<cherrot> jiero: 不太懂windows的设置是怎么弄得  指针移动速度如果调到最低 DPI再高也没用
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好像不是的，换了卡之后可以把硬盘上的 RAID 信息读回来的。
<cherrot> jiero: linux下就没这烦恼
<onlylove> RainFlying: 可以吗？我感觉坏了的话就没了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 反正如果能把阵列上的东西读出来那是最好了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 好像是可以的，arcconf 里有一个就是读取硬盘上的 RAID  信息，在启动的管理界面上好像也能读，不过可能会要求是同个型号的卡？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 同型号肯定了吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 坏硬盘这个事情，有提到过
<RainFlying> onlylove: RAID-6 坏四块，所以我觉得 RAID-6 还不如 RAID 1+0 (还是 RAID 0+1？)靠谱。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好像是说，同一厂商同一批次的硬盘，如果一个坏了，其他的也差不多
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以说raid其实不靠谱
<jiero> cherrot:  不知道啊。你可用那软件设置好了。windows 下 linux 通用吧。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的，因为寿命都相近的。忘了 Inspur 是怎么的策略，反正 Dell 的服务器，硬盘坏了自己不能换，否则就是违反保修协议，需要通知 Dell 工程师上门换硬盘。
<cherrot> jiero: 没 换了机器需要重新设置
<jiero> cherrot 是么。那么这个是不带芯片的型号。
<RainFlying> 我给 PartnerHost 这个域名服务器商贵了
<RainFlying> 跪了
<cherrot> jiero: 应该把 挺爽的  中午用他打一把LOL看看能不能五杀
<jiero> cherrot: 你手够大。
<RainFlying> 只要 Zone 里有 txt 记录，Web 界面所有的修改在提交之后都会被丢弃。
<cherrot> jiero: 正合适啊
<RainFlying> 只能发邮件改，发邮件过去回复回来还是德语的，不管你发过去是哪种语言，对了，管理页面也是德语的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好像也是的，忘了，怎么搞的了，反正就是硬盘坏了，浪潮发块新的，然后上门给你换，把坏的还回去
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我原来只管修，别的没注意
<RainFlying> onlylove: 浪潮我们倒是有一堆的备盘，可以自己换。 Dell 的一定要他们的人来换， Orz。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 浪潮的BMC用的啥我一直不知道
<RainFlying> onlylove: 同不知道，我们机房有一批人，死活不给我们用远程管理卡
<RainFlying> onlylove: 出问题了，我们就通知他们换硬盘，换好我们在操作系统里重建 RAID 信息。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 因为我在家的时候，人买机器，从来不买那个
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以虽然知道有那么个东西，但是……就没见过
<onlylove> 公司发了六只粽子……我得研究下买个锅，不然没法煮……
<jiero> cherrot:  恩。
<cherrot> onlylove: 太麻烦了 寄给我得了
<onlylove> cherrot: ……
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 停电后，KVM的GUEST起不来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460162 紧急！！！ 昨天半夜物业停电后，早上重启Ubuntu后，3个Windows Guest中有一个起不了了。用virt-viewer看见 ‘No bootable device。’ 用virsh edit ****.xml 查看一切正常； Host 是Ubuntu 12.04 补丁打到最新也没用；请
<^k^>  ─> 教解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drunkfish — 2014-05-29 11:20
<cherrot> onlylove: 我吃完把味道告诉你
<onlylove> cherrot: 我在北京两年从来没吃过，去年也没吃……
<cherrot> onlylove: 你才来两年？
<onlylove> cherrot: 嗯
<cherrot> onlylove: 你咋跟我一起来的
<onlylove> cherrot: 12年左右
<onlylove> cherrot: 家里的小破事太烦了，想换个地方
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我刚查了一下 arcconf 的 manual，好像还真没办法从硬盘上读 RAID 信息，除非之前备份到文件了。 MegaCli 是可以的。 3.9.6 Manage Foreign Configuration Information
<RainFlying> onlylove: 以前还用过太泽的盘阵，另外有一个好像只有一个 Java 写的图形的管理软件，太泽好像也是 Java 的？
<freeflying> pity: 全屏时用啥
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不清楚，我弄过的就是inspur和emc
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在租了一套有完整厨房各种道具的房间，快点寄过来。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 各种道具……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 用 EMC 的都是金豪。当年丁三石在搞魔兽世界的时候想上 EMC 的存储，把 EMC 的销售叫过来，人家报了一个价，丁三石直接把他们打发走了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: emc，是在vmware用的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 母公司的产品
<RainFlying> 话说 蓉DD 呢，我想问打包的问题来着
<onlylove> RainFlying: inspur是在家用的，地方品牌
<onlylove> happyaron: 粗来
<RainFlying> onlylove: 浪潮好像是鲁国的？love 叔是鲁国的？ 话说因为之前厂里用得比较多，后来浪潮还邀请我们主管到鲁国打高尔夫出海玩了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 原来去58面试sa，人对inspur很不屑……
<pity> freeflying: 全屏时我也没好办法，只能按 F3 显示窗口列表后再选择要切换的窗口
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马加油，争取弄出4个5个进程
<palomino|working> .....
<RainFlying> onlylove: 使用 youcanyouuplogy ！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后蓉蓉恼了就去饼都揍你
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没办法，inspur服务器份额不大
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过貌似比曙光大？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 用过曙光的路过
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我见过曙光的机器，我觉得曙光专心搞超算就好了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 本科的时候系里有个曙光，某个节点不知道为什么闲置着，然后我就拿来跑虚拟机了，233
<onlylove> RainFlying: 真好，我本科的时候能玩的机器都是p3级别的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那时候学校的主机貌似是HP
<onlylove> RainFlying: 因为不小心漏了后缀，出来个hpux的页面
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过也没学生什么事情
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39728
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Git v2.0.0发布
<yunfan> onlylove: 这么大你还觉得小 ？
<yunfan> 都300了
<yunfan> 300M
<yunfan> 30M我都觉得够大了
<onlylove> yunfan: 时代变了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是用3寸盘的时候了
<onlylove> yunfan: 和现在动不动几个G的ISO比，我觉得300挺小的了
<freeflying> 话说华光路上一大爷不慎被车刮倒，大爷二话没说立马爬了起来。围观众人议论纷纷：大爷人不错！大爷素质真高！大爷身体可真好！大爷说：尼玛这地上太烫了！
<palomino|working> lol
<sou_> 哈
<sou_> 高温有助于提高国民素质
<jiero> freeflying:  。
<jiero> freeflying:  地面烤肉的话应该用什么样的集热材料？
<freeflying> jiero: 不知道啊
<freeflying> jiero: 我自己没做过bbq
<jiero> freeflying:  煎鸡蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 凌晨，天还没有亮，家住山区的张金角已经起身，招呼着伙伴们一起进山。15公里的山路，对于已经上了年纪的老大来说，已经逐渐成为不小的负担。太阳升起的时候，他们拨开晨雾，来到幽静的山谷。今天，他们到这里是想碰碰运气，寻找一种传说中的独特食材：来自东土大唐的唐三藏。
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 你好天真啊
<onlylove> adam8157: ibus的tray是用py-notify？
<adam8157> onlylove: 多年不用ibus
<yunfan> jiero: 黑得 地灯打高点也行
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你说嵌入式，30也很大……
<yunfan> onlylove: 那36D呢？ 大不大？
<onlylove> yunfan: 和E比还是小
<sou_> 锡箔纸就行吧
<sou_> 肯定小啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 系统当然是小点然后功能全点好，我自己的话目前是slim+openbox
 * lainme 又去监考
<onlylove> lainme: 真好，可以去发呆了
 * lainme 坑了，饭都没吃完就回来，结果告诉我不用去了
<zhan> 老师啊
<hamo> lainme: 留校了？
<lainme> zhan: hamo 帮老师打杂
<adam8157> hamo: yooooo
<adam8157> lainme: 腻害
<zhan> 未来的老师
<hamo> adam8157: 饿啊
<adam8157> hamo: me too 昨晚只吃了两个茶叶蛋
<lainme> adam8157: 壕的饮食
<zhan> 茶叶蛋！！！
<zhan> 太土豪了
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪啊
<hamo> adam8157: 茶叶蛋都能一次吃俩
<zhan> 震惊了
<zhan> eexp: 依依出来看蛋壕
<^k^> 新 Mint • [求助]如何将文件创建时间添加至nemo-action http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460163 http://askubuntu.com/questions/470134/how-to-find-the-creation-time-of-a-file?newsletter=1&nlcode=248244|ffc9 这里讲到如何使用debugfs显示文件创建时间 那么脚本有了 Code: for target in "${@}"; do     inode=$(ls -di "${target}" | cut -d '
<^k^>  ─> ' -f 1)     fs=$(df  --output=source "${target}"  | tail -1)     crtime=$(sudo debugfs -R 'stat <'"${inode}"'>' "${fs}" 2>/dev/null |     grep -oP 'crtime.*--\s*\K …
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04 AMD催化剂APU和独显如何交火 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460164 ubuntu14.04 AMD催化剂APU和独显如何交火 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-05-29 12:31
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39729
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | TrueCrypt网站建议Windows用户迁移到BitLocker
<imtxc> adam8157: 土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 茶叶蛋蛋， 这么高配置的晚餐
<imtxc> onlylove: 搬家好累啊好累啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 都搬啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 这边啥都没 ，毛巾架都得我自己买……
<onlylove> imtxc: 买二手呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算买个那种真空的吸在墙面的，不知道靠谱不
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果可能，你还是弄个能订墙上的
<imtxc> onlylove: 租的，能钉？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你拿墙面能不漏气，你保证吸得住？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是买能粘的吧
<imtxc> 瓷砖应该问题不大吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你摸过那瓷砖，确定上面是平的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 淘宝上还真是啥都有
<onlylove> jiero: 你现在做啥的
<wzssyqa> ls
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:54
<onlylove> 哎？
<imtxc> onlylove: 打多字儿了
<onlylove> 茶叶蛋引发的血案？
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是双份，不然也没问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 他说的吃了俩的
<onlylove> 搞什么嘛……不会测试……
<RainFlying> 233 Debian 打包失败，打回去重新学习了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 杭州除了西湖，还有啥好玩的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 杭州什么时候开始有好玩的了？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我没去过
<^k^> 新 Mint • Ubuntu 14.04 怎么安装不了Linux Mint? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460165 使用的命令： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install cinnamon 结果 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/ad
<^k^>  ─> d-apt-repository", line 91, in <module>     sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", l …
<jiero> onlylove: 我什么都不做。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  im a shity person only transfer
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • sudo cat debian.iso >/dev/sdb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460167 debian不能用dd，所以用cat这个方法，突然发现没有权限。最后用sudo －i才运行的，看来sudo还是有区别的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-05-29 13:09
<gshmu> pidgin 有没有github好用的插件？？？
<gshmu> 即时获取更新什么的？？？
<slucx> adam8157: 请教一个问题，我用一个很老的U盘做的启动盘，到MBR那里提示MBR 1AF：就无法引导了是咋回事？
<slucx> adam8157: 已经设置活动分区了，并且U盘只有一个分区
<adam8157> slucx: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mbr+1af
<^k^> ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<slucx> lol
<Miku> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<Miku> 这个是debian论坛上有人给的解决方法
<palomino|working> ....
<slucx> Miku: 为啥要清空前1M？这样MBR不就没有了？
<Miku> 按照他的方法就是把MBR清了，重新搞
<slucx> Miku: 我重写MBR也没用啊
<slucx> 这个是把U盘全清了吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 孔浩Lucene视频教程（含Solr实战初步教程） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460168 Lucene是Apache软件基金会Jakarta项目组的一个子项目，是一个开放源代码的全文检索引擎工具包，即它不是一个完整的全文检索引擎，而是一个全文检索引擎的架构，提供了完整的查询引擎和
<slucx> adam8157: 已google,无果
<Miku> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f-17&t=79007
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian User Forums • View topic - Can't boot after netinstall [SOLVED]
<Miku> 按照他的描述，清了设备然后重装。
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7541604/
 * slucx 擦掉重来也是一样
<slucx> 似乎是找不到活动分区或者压根就找不到分区信息
<gshmu> 老优盘，难道牙掉光了？  事实系统自带的制作镜像……
<gshmu> #试试
<slucx> 直接写boot.img是可以的
<slucx> LG 128M的U盘
<slucx> 还带写保护
<onlylove> jiero: 我是问你在哪上班什么职务
<Miku> 有没有试试直接读一下驱动器？
<slucx> 按A后出来1234F：再按2直接就引导我的硬盘了
<Miku> 怀疑是MBR挂了
<Miku> 尝试过修复MBR么？
<slucx> Miku: 重写过好几遍MBR了
<imtxc> onlylove: 京东的170号没有抢到
<slucx> 提示MBR 1AF:就说明MBR没问题
<slucx> 我觉得应该是MBR找不到分区信息或活动分区信息
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者说，不关心
<onlylove> imtxc: 京东一样是买别人的资源
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说移动啥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 联通和电信的
<onlylove> imtxc: 给你联通的你就等死吧
<Miku> 尝试直接读磁盘，看看MBR这里有没有问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 我等等电信的出来了也抢抢试试
<imtxc> onlylove: 分号段的，1700 电信，1709联通
<imtxc> onlylove: 不说别的，光人这种三合一的SIM卡，就比三大运营商有诚意得多
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，空sim卡现写，或者说，他自己在后台改数据库
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是运营商都这么干，网上卖剪卡器卡托买了房子的一批人估计又要造反
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是三种不同大小的sim卡合一体的
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<onlylove> imtxc: 外形啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 外形怎么了，这点也能说明人有诚意
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓，我都自己剪的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你自己剪了之后想回到大卡用怎么办
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己用卡板剪标准sim
<palomino|working> 有卡托不是
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那得花钱不是
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7541709/
<Miku> slucx:可以先到win下用winhex读一下MBR，看看有什么问题
<palomino|working> 我买剪卡器时送了好像...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那剪卡器也花钱不是
<palomino|working> :-(
<Miku> slucx：404
<imtxc> palomino|working: 然后破马会不会说 买手机时候送了剪卡器
<imtxc> lol
<palomino|working> 是买手机送的...
<imtxc> 次哦
<palomino|working> 但是..钱不是也含在里面了...
<imtxc> 园通还没个申通快啊
<slucx> 似乎我的MBR跟syslinux带不太一样
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7541709/
<zer4tul> ofan: 折腾了半天，weechat的颜色终于好看点了
<zer4tul> ofan: 我都不记得之前是怎么忍受它的配色的，或者是我现在的终端配色太奇怪了
<gshmu> 我觉得找个别的能启动的优盘，在你电脑试试。 拿你的优盘去别的能启动的电脑试试。
<gshmu> 你说写保护，如果是真的…… 我表示无语！！！
<gshmu> see u
<slucx> 没写保护，其他U盘可以
<slucx> 写保护没开
<yunfan> onlylove: 我找到组织了
<jiero> onlylove:  http://yi-bei.com/26032383952116024577.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 潍坊宜贝 - 新闻动态
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在基友组织都开始公开了？
<onlylove> imtxc: http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/mobile/12655301.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 关于将Mini-SIM卡剪成Micro-SIM卡，"剪卡"技术性解释_其他iPhone型号手机论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<Miku> MBR应该是512字节，你的只有440字节？？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个被删过了，我记得有篇更完整的
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  linuxrf？
<onlylove> Miku: 哦，后面大概是空的吧
<onlylove> Miku: 他那个优盘很有意思
<slucx> 无语了
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以剪卡这种事，只要有RFC，随便玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥组织？生存狂？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Peazip 4.7 将文件以多种格式压缩和解压缩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460170 PeaZip是一款免费的开源文件压缩和解压缩工具，用户可以通过它压缩和解压缩大量不同格式的文件。 PeaZip的用户界面简单直观，清爽宜人，用户可以通过它的每一个选项达到自己所需。 PeaZip几
<^k^>  ─> 乎可以将文件压缩到所有格式，如7Z, ARC, BZ2, GZ, PAQ / LPAQ, PEA, QUAD, TAR, UPX和ZIP等，并可以解压缩多种格式的文档，如 ACE, ARJ, CAB, CHM, …
<Miku> 按照他的MBR信息看，还没到分区表的地方，信息就没了。
<Miku> 空的也应该添0才对，最后两个字节应该是自举的“55AA”标志才对
<yunfan> http://theurbanfarmingguys.com/  onlylove 这个 我看他们的sponsor名字就合我胃口  他们的目标也刚好是我的
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ The Urban Farming Guys
<onlylove> slucx: 55aa是可以启动的标志
<onlylove> slucx: 没有的话就不能启动
<Miku> 是啊，他这里连这个标志也没有，肯定有问题
<zer4tul> @_@
<onlylove> slucx: 所以你还是研究下你的MBR
<RainFlying> 我的 micro SIM 是自己剪的，后来通过 micro -> mini 再加 mini -> standard 上在另外一个手机用的
<onlylove> slucx: 那个真的是512字节
<RainFlying> Package: mbr
<RainFlying> State: not installed
<RainFlying> Version: 1.1.11-5+b1
<RainFlying> Priority: optional
<RainFlying> Section: admin
<RainFlying> Maintainer: Santiago Garcia Mantinan <manty@debian.org>
<^k^> RainFlying:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> onlylove: 好想有个谷歌眼镜啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天旁边妹子完全开着门穿衣服……
<RainFlying> 有个包叫 MBR
<RainFlying> imtxc: 脱光了看到没？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 看到了啊
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 0 A.D. Alpha 11 《帝国时代》免费版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460173 0 A.D.是一款历史题材的GNU/Linux即时策略游戏。它类似于《帝国时代》、《地球帝国》、《神话时代》等游戏。 游戏的目标是创立一个文明，打败其它文明，成为世界第一。 游戏开始之前，你需要在公元
<^k^>  ─> 前500年至公元后500年这段时期内选择一个重要的文明。 每个文明都独具特色，都会在某一特定领域强于其它文明。你可以随意选 …
<onlylove> yunfan: 鱼菜共生？
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。妹子又不是光着身子
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<RainFlying> imtxc: 正面全裸无码？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 故意勾搭你
<RainFlying> imtxc: No pics you say a JB.
<imtxc> RainFlying: 我路过的时候，刚刚开始
<imtxc> RainFlying: 球赞助google class
<imtxc> RainFlying: 绝对上图
<jiero> imtxc: 和我一样。我不光着身子是照顾别人的感情。。。
<yunfan> http://community.theurbanfarmingguys.com/group/worm-farming   onlylove 连虫子农场都有 真是太合我胃口了  鱼菜共生太低级 别跟我提这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Worm Farming - Sustainable Tech Community
<imtxc> onlylove: yunfan 找到的组织，必然是怪叔叔捡肥皂团
<yunfan> imtxc: 你懂个p 这东西对你们甘肃更有用 不过我想你是不会回去的了
 * imtxc 黑没有op的人的这种无压力的感觉真好
<Niac> 其实被黑的感觉更好
<imtxc> 其实也不算黑啊不
<imtxc> yunfan: 你发的图链接里面的这张图好恶心啊
<jiero>  onlylove没评论啊。我告诉你了。
<onlylove> slucx: 读取mbr的话，bs=512啊……
<onlylove> jiero: 我在看
<slucx> onlylove: 整个MBR是512
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • OpenShot 1.4.3 免费，简单又实用的视频编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460175 OpenShot是一款开源的免费视频编辑器，每一位用户都可以通过它来创建属于自己的视频，编辑视频中的声音和图片等等。 OpenShot支持几乎所有格式的视频文件。因为其依据于FFmpeg，所以几乎支
<slucx> onlylove: 前440是MBR可执行代码
<yunfan> imtxc: 你前途不会很大的 联合国粮农署专门发了个报告推广食用昆虫代替肉类
<yunfan> 我还有那个pdf
<onlylove> slucx: 整个是512那你读440闹哪样？后面的分区表呢
<slucx> onlylove: 分区表没问题，在linux下可以看到才分区信息的
<onlylove> jiero: 卖东西的啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 大不了饿死我
<yunfan> imtxc: 嗯 饿死好 省得跟人抢粮食 还能点天灯 省油
<imtxc> yunfan: 我就喜欢吃手抓羊肉烤全羊
<Miku> slucx：执行代码到445，446开始才是分区表，这纯二进制的东西估计没人读得了O:-)
<imtxc> yunfan: 哥已经瘦下来了
<yunfan> imtxc: 恐怕正宗羊肉真不多
<jiero> onlylove:  我说过了    科技创造价值，商业转移价值
<imtxc> yunfan: 自己家养啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你一天是胖子 就一辈子都是胖子
<jiero> yunfan: 我饿了。。。前2周都没好好吃东西。
<yunfan> jiero: 传媒才是创造价值的
<jiero> yunfan: 哈哈。
<imtxc> yunfan: 那我也是一个吃手抓羊肉的胖子
<jiero> yunfan: 价值定义法
<imtxc> yunfan: 吃虫子党去死
<jiero> yunfan: 因为传媒定义了价值对把。
<Miku> yunfan:这没关系，换个IRM
<Miku> 换个IRC继续混
<Miku> 正如：“在Internet上没人知道你是一只Dog”
<onlylove> Miku: 为啥我把dog看成bug了
<jiero> Miku:  可惜，这里的 人多数现实中都挂上钩了。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 0 A.D. Alpha 11 《帝国时代》免费版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460178 0 A.D.是一款历史题材的GNU/Linux即时策略游戏。它类似于《帝国时代》、《地球帝国》、《神话时代》等游戏。 游戏的目标是创立一个文明，打败其它文明，成为世界第一。 游戏开始之前，你需
<^k^>  ─> 要在公元前500年至公元后500年这段时期内选择一个重要的文明。 每个文明都独具特色，都会在某一特定领域强于其它文明。你可 …
<Miku> onlylove:肯定是debug工作做太多了
<Miku> jiero：还好我是新来的:-D
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个黄粉虫，应该不是昆虫吧，我记得昆虫是特指节肢动物
<yunfan> imtxc: 你懂个p啊 吃龙虾跟吃虫有啥区别 你是保守派
<yunfan> onlylove: 虽然严格分类是这样 但是他其实只是指一切外形跟虫子一样的小动物而已
<cherrot> jiero: 鼠标会间歇性断电 你遇到过么？ win下
<yunfan> 我记得那里面就又列举蜘蛛 蜘蛛可不算昆虫 照生物学家的定义
<yunfan> 我去空调里待一下 晚上回来扯淡
<Miku> cherrot:好像是鼠标里的线断了，或端口供电不足
<onlylove> yunfan: 蜘蛛是节肢动物
<jiero> cherrot 不会吧。。。难道你发现了这个鼠标就是一个故障的！
<onlylove> yunfan: 黄粉虫应该是环节动物？
<jiero> cherrot:  joking， 你当了我的测试员了。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 我再测试一下 不知道是不是只有着一台机器有问题~
<Miku> slcux：你用的什么发行版？
<cherrot> Miku: 有可能  不过是间歇性的  看LED灯会间歇性闪一下
<jiero> cherrot 我一般鼠标都测试1个小时。你的那个我测试了2个小时。。。但是你用的时间更长。。。
<Miku> cherrot：我以前有一个上网本，用usb hub连接鼠标＋键盘的时候就会出现你说的问题，如果分别接两个usb口就正常，供电问题
<Miku> slucx：完整的MBR
<Miku> 读出来了没？
<slucx> Miku: 放弃了
<Miku> 什么发行版??
<slucx> 我把MBR那440个字节重新写也没用，重新写的话连MBR都起不来了
<Miku> 问题不一定在前面
<Miku> 如果你的U盘再大一点，可以用我现在用的发行版。
<slucx> Miku: 啥发行版？
<Miku> puppy
<slucx> Miku: 我用的debian的内核和ramdisk
<Miku> 我用1G的U盘，妥妥的
<cherrot> Miku: 用的前置usb口 没有hub  我试试插后面能否解决 :)
<cherrot> jiero: 中午玩游戏没啥问题 可能是我这台电脑驱动有问题
<onlylove> slucx: 如果bootimg可以的话，别费力气了
<onlylove> slucx: 应该是硬件兼容的问题
<Miku> cherrot：可以试试后面的，有的时候前面的供电有问题。便宜的鼠标键盘还是有问题
<onlylove> slucx: 嗯，我不知道怎么说，但是就那样，在大部分硬件上工作很好，个别有问题
<slucx> onlylove: bootimg和我用的内核一样的
<onlylove> slucx: 但是就是不启动
<slucx> 都是hd-media里的
<Miku> 我当时用的鼠标＋键盘套装才花了25块:-D
<slucx> onlylove: 现在问题不是内核没起来，而是syslinux就没起来
<gebjgd> slucx, 恭喜
<slucx> gebjgd: nm
<onlylove> slucx: 你要不换个bootloader
<cherrot> Miku: 可能是驱动问题 插后面还是会闪烁
<onlylove> slucx: 他就那样，别介意
<onlylove> slucx: 跟鬼佬学坏了
<slucx> bootimg里也是syslinux，不过我看他里面是分了4个区
<slucx> 我就分了一个
<slucx> onlylove: 算了，在我的8GU盘上正常，不折腾那个128M的了
<slucx> 好像是02年的U盘了
<onlylove> slucx: 有可能是太小了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460179 我把ibus卸载了，然后安了fcitx输入法，但是右上角的托盘上有两个输入法的标志，每次按ctrl + space时，都是原来的ibus进行切换，fcitx不切换。 请问这个怎么解决，我安装了gnome-fallback 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> fewang — 2014-05-29 14:24
<Miku> 的确很老了，也可能是硬件问题
<onlylove> slucx: 没准256的就能用
<slucx> 嗯
<onlylove> slucx: 要不你看下syslinux能不能在128的优盘上load？
<gebjgd> slucx, 没有m
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，好的
<onlylove> slucx: 对了，看下bootimg里面syslinux的version等一系列信息
<slucx> onlylove: 好的
<cherrot> jiero: 重启解决   可能是我这边有个两台电脑同步鼠标键盘的一个硬件驱动导致的冲突
<jiero> cherrot 哦。 我以为是我测试疏漏
<onlylove> cherrot: 你从 jiero那买的鼠标？
<jiero> onlylove 你一说。我想起我还没付钱。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你付钱？为啥
<suokunlong> 大家好，libreoffice中文IRC频道已建立，欢迎前来潜水，频道名称：#libreoffice-cn
<suokunlong> 不好意思啊，做个广告
<wzssyqa> suokunlong: 没事
<wzssyqa> suokunlong: 这种广告可以做
<suokunlong> 哈哈，群主应该帮忙宣传下
<suokunlong> ubuntu-cn很火啊
<zhan> 群主。。。
<ACTom> 应该叫房主吧～
<suokunlong> 。。。房主让我想起房东
<happyaron> suokunlong: 都来这一个吧
<happyaron> suokunlong: 很多人建了很多频道，最后没剩下几个。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那龙芯本在办公室么／
<ACTom> 话说我这个Fedora党混在这里，嘿嘿。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 在的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要用？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，我明天用，搞出来了内核，要试试
<freeflying> happyaron: 靠，贵司的usb creator不能用啊
<jiero> onlylove:   因为我不是用自己的钱买的。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ok
<happyaron> freeflying: dd
<jiero> onlylove: 该自己花钱了
<freeflying> happyaron: vsphere的iso是hybrid的妈
<happyaron> freeflying: 我都用ilo装的，不知道啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: kao
<happyaron> 6月有人去香港吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 去干什么？
<suokunlong> happyaron: 你是之前libreoffice中文翻译小组的吧
<freeflying> 召唤基蛙
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你找到惊人了？
<wzssyqa> 几个人
<freeflying> happyaron: 你帮我出车票我就去
<jiero> suokunlong:  happyaron 翻译无数了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有人啊
<juve> 有
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<jiero> happyaron:  去香港干什么？
<happyaron> suokunlong: 搞过一点点
<freeflying> happyaron: 深圳到香港的就可以
<happyaron> jiero: 旅游购物？
<happyaron> freeflying: 深圳到香港的车票我出得起
<jiero> happyaron:  多少名额？
<juve> 這里人還挺多
<happyaron> jiero: 费用自理，名额不限
<jiero> happyaron: 单独旅游啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 是叫驴子么？
<happyaron> jiero: 啥驴子？
<jiero> happyaron: 驴行？
<happyaron> jiero: ...没研究过和驴行是啥关系。
<jiero> happyaron: 不知道那是什么意思。
<happyaron> jiero: 和没事瞎转还是有区别的
<jiero> happyaron: 有什么事情？
<happyaron> jiero: 也不是背包户外那种
<happyaron> jiero: 到处看看，买点东西
<jiero> happyaron: 壕
<jiero> happyaron:  不跟你去壕
<happyaron> 最重要的是不制定攻略吧，那种紧巴巴的到处走马观花一遍太累了。
<happyaron> jiero: 妹的
<jiero> happyaron:  我去了就是干瞪眼的。
<happyaron> jiero: 走到哪算哪呗
<jiero> happyaron:  简单地说 买不起
<happyaron> jiero: 买玩回大陆卖啊
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc adam8157 freeflying 来鄙视happyaron 去旅行就是为了买东西，然后再卖掉
<zhan> 然后赚的钱还不够路费的
<wzssyqa> 今天果然比昨天热
<zhan> 你就happy了
<happyaron> zhan: 本来是为旅行的，赚点就回点本
<happyaron> zhan: 所以你说的问题我没care啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 壕你不是有空调么
<jiero> happyaron: 他还没有移动空调
<happyaron> jiero: 对壕来说那只是时间问题
<jiero> happyaron:  你们两壕起来搞一辆？
<happyaron> jiero: 没我事
<jiero> happyaron wzssyqa 可以租借啊
<happyaron> jiero: 180m^2壕怎么是我比得起的
<jiero> 学学小伙计
<jiero> Jobs 小伙计
<happyaron> onlylove: 序列号呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 要vcenter的
 * wzssyqa 拿着锤子问 happyaron 是不是黑我上瘾了
<jiero> happyaron:  我给 Steve Jobs 外号 小活计，合适么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你把妹子的衣服脱下来了？？？
<happyaron>  wzssyqa 不黑你黑谁，继续黑壕当当？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 黑自己比较好玩
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 黑不动啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 做梦的时候吧
<jiero> wzssyqa 不是她的锤子啊。
<zhan> 拿锤子。。。
<zhan> 拿个锤子啊
 * wzssyqa 已经完全让 jiero 的神逻辑搞晕了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  要让妹子喜欢和你说话。
 * adam8157 你们在说什么
<adam8157> slucx: jiero 刚在忙
<jiero> adam8157:  我们间接的黑铛铛
<jiero> adam8157: 你需要一个黑铃铛挂在电脑上
<jiero> adam8157: 让铃铛代责
<wzssyqa> jiero: 道理都懂，操作起来就晕菜了
<happyaron> jiero: 叮当，不是铃铛
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 别巴普洛夫把自己就可以了。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 同理。操作起来，多数时候就是呆在身边。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你昨天打电话效果如何？
<yunfan> onlylove: 黄粉虫确实很优质的
<jiero> wzssyqa:  当你说出你的要求，回到以前的状态就不可能了。
<happyaron> 啥电话？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  交流了一下而已。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 没直接被挂掉就是成功
<wzssyqa> jiero: 要求？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 说出来肯定就回不去了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 在我这里，说出来之后就一直没再有10厘米内距离的情况出现了。
<slucx> adam8157: 刚刚还是MBR那事
<happyaron> slucx: 你找我来着好像？
<adam8157> slucx: 老优盘不支持就算了...
<slucx> happyaron: 忘记了，就当还是MBR的事
<wzssyqa> jiero: 原来有？
<happyaron> 。。
<slucx> adam8157: 关键是我直接把boot.img.gz写过去就可以
<slucx> 要是都不行那就不说了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 恩。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 第一次见面就握手的
<wzssyqa> 握手。。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: jiero 是个好孩子
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<jiero> wzssyqa: 谈话中恩主动的和我握手
<jiero> wzssyqa: 然后就坐在我旁边了。
<wzssyqa> 立马改牵手啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 牵手是什么？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我也不知道
<zhan> 你是被勾引的啊
<jiero> zhan: 。。。
<jiero> zhan: 可能是吧。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤。。。
<zhan> 也许她对人家都是这样的，遇见你了，你就以为是特殊对你了。
<jiero> zhan: 她应该对很多人都是那样。
<zhan> 于是感恩啊，想着滴水之恩涌泉相报
<zhan> happyaron: 哈皮，你天天玩的好爽的样子
<jiero> zhan: 我到不在意。那时候，我也没区别对待。她请我去唱歌逛街我都没去。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 还好还好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这种土豪不玩干嘛啊
<happyaron> zhan: 欢迎偶尔收看我的朋友圈或Instagram神马的
<jiero> happyaron: 嗨皮
<zhan> 朋友圈。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你也不是作不起
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那vmware的邮箱不能用了，我好像还真有个vc的内部号
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过是在邮箱里
<freeflying> imtxc: 鄙视
<onlylove> happyaron: 你突然要vc序列号作甚
<happyaron> onlylove: 用啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你社连那点钱都没？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是我社用
<onlylove> happyaron: 谁用
<happyaron> onlylove: 自用
<hamo> happyaron: 你用VC？做作业啊？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你需要那个？
<happyaron> hamo: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 没理由啊
<jiero> hamo:  竟然蹦出蛤蟆来了。
 * hamo momo jiero 
 * hamo A站最近都没有好看的视频了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 有算号器吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: vc算号器不好找
<happyaron> onlylove: esxi 容易
<onlylove> happyaron: 我印象里面vc会直接给esxi发号
<juve> 求助，截图全部是黑的，怎么破
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者我那时候在内网，自动发的
<onlylove> juve: 视频截图？关掉硬件加速
<juve> 任何截图工具都是这样
<happyaron> onlylove: 添加主机的时候要选号
<happyaron> onlylove: 一般来说
<adam8157> hamo: 配合!
<juve> 截屏，不是视频
<onlylove> happyaron: 我直接添加host就填下username password就完
<happyaron> onlylove: 下一步下一步里面就有分别key的步骤了
<juve> 硬件加速怎么关？
<happyaron> onlylove: 分配key
<onlylove> happyaron: 没吧，我记得我添加的esxi都有key
<happyaron> e
<hamo> juve: 拆显卡
<juve> 。。
<onlylove> juve: 你用什么截屏
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我不记得我给esxi发过licence
<juve> 自带的 shift+prt    screenshot  deep-scrot
<onlylove> happyaron: 都是给vc发或者用评估的
<onlylove> 深度……
<juve> 截出来的图都是全黑，只能看到鼠标
<onlylove> wm是啥
<onlylove> compiz？
<hamo> adam8157: 你们想法太深邃了。。。跟不上啊
<juve> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<juve> 显卡
<adam8157> hamo: 改天碰到了你自然就马上知道了, 根本不用说, 相当夺目
<adam8157> hamo: 逗ma又不是第一次了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我考虑下吧……我觉得给你号……不是啥正经事
<freeflying> hamo: 布达爽不
<wzssyqa> hamo: 估计很凉爽
<hamo> freeflying: 还没去啊
<hamo> freeflying: 北京热死了
<hamo> freeflying: 那边啥天气？
<freeflying> hamo: 我们顺义显然比你们城区凉快啊
<hamo> freeflying: 也40了吧
<freeflying> hamo: 必须得啊
<juve> 哪里40了
<juve> 那应该是在家休息了
<onlylove> juve: 你觉得是哪里，反正我是收到气象台的高温预警了38
<juve> 难道是火炉城市？
<juve> 地理没学好，不知道顺义是哪
<NoIE> 我这里 14 度，嘿嘿嘿嘿。
<onlylove> juve: 顺义区
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 你住冰箱里么
<NoIE> wzssyqa: 北欧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你觉得18摸的大机，啥时候能被取代
<juve> 我这里平均25℃ 很舒服
<jiero>  NoIE 你不是北京么？
<freeflying> hamo: 端午去哪玩啊
<NoIE> jiero: 我搬家了。
<hamo> freeflying: 没地方去啊
<jiero> NoIE: 哦。
<hamo> freeflying: 热死啦
<zer4tul> NoIE: 从北京搬到北欧？
<jiero> NoIE: 搬到冰岛？
<zer4tul> NoIE: 这家搬得
<NoIE> 嘿嘿。
<jiero> hamo:  你可以拉人一起泡游泳池
<hamo> jiero: 并不会啊..
<jiero> hamo: 不游泳，带着救生圈看看周围啊
<hamo> freeflying: 你要去哪玩？
<hamo> jiero: 不好看，穿的太多
<juve> 赶脚你们好闲呢
<wzssyqa> juve: 北欧人不就是很闲嘛
<juve> 生活滋润啊
<freeflying> hamo: 不知道呢
<hamo> freeflying: 我估计宅了，出去会烤熟的
<jiero> hamo:  在家靠白薯
<jiero> hamo: 烤白薯
 * jiero 讨厌风扇。会失去知觉。
<freeflying> hamo: 这附近有啥可去的海不
<hamo> freeflying: 秦皇岛啊
<freeflying> hamo: 太脏了把
<hamo> freeflying: 人多嘛...再附近就木有了吧...天津根本就没有可以下人的海..脏死了
<hamo> freeflying: adam8157 他们家？
<adam8157> freeflying: 去吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 远点啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 让你说的我都想回去吃濑尿虾了
<hamo> freeflying: 大连思密达
<freeflying> adam8157: 肯定比你去西安靠谱
<freeflying> hamo: 人多，坑爹
<adam8157> freeflying: 壮哉我大威海
<adam8157> freeflying: 我很想吃牡蛎和皮皮虾!!!!!!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 我喜欢皮皮虾
<freeflying> adam8157: 去吧
<jiero> 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 就是不要刨
<freeflying> adam8157: 你捎上蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 不好刨
<jiero> 我一直想不起皮皮虾是什么
<adam8157> freeflying: 明晚火车票去西安
<adam8157> hamo: 剥
<hamo> jiero: 条状虾
<adam8157> hamo: 笨死了
<hamo> adam8157: 领会精神
<jiero> hamo: 恩。知道了。
<hamo> adam8157: 扎手啊
<adam8157> hamo: 表示轻松剥出一整条肉
<jiero> hamo: 不会的。牙咬啊
<jiero> adam8157: 硬的好处理，hamo吃得都是不新鲜的
 * hamo ...
<jiero> adam8157: 要原谅他
 * adam8157 小时候喜欢把濑尿虾的尾巴戴到每个手指上
<adam8157> jiero: 有道理
 * hamo 皮皮虾也就中间那个硬硬的一条好吃
<adam8157> hamo: 紫线
<MarkCn> 有木有人在
<adam8157> 没有
<Miku> 满屏都是人
<zhan> 木有
<MarkCn> 真逗
<zhan> 满屏都是蛋蛋啊，蛤蟆啊，不知道啥的啥
<MarkCn> ubuntu下除了GNS3还有没有别的
<zhan> 还有初音
<Miku> 某次在公司论坛有人求个软件，同事回复到“木有”，结果那人很萌的问“木是谁阿？”
<Miku> 看了之后，一屋人笑翻
<MarkCn> 笑点真低
<Miku> Miku is here
<adam8157> hamo: 官方的在这儿... https://github.com/linux-sunxi/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux on Allwinner SoCs (A10/A13/A10s/A20/A31) · GitHub
<hamo> adam8157: 这也不是官方的吧
<adam8157> hamo: 哦? 看起来是, 我的cb上都用的这
<zhan> cb 是啥？
<adam8157> zhan: cubieboard
<hamo> zhan: cnbeta
<^k^> zhan: define:cb |Citizens band| radio (also known as |CB| radio) is, in many countries, a system of short-distance radio communications between individuals on a selection of 40 ...
<zhan> 果然是苦逼板。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 感觉这几年看不到希望被取代
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道inspur的K1到底有多大希望
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得去年的时候说是新疆的一个银行用K1换掉了18摸
<wzssyqa> onlylove: k1 不是用的安藤么
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道那个K1还好不
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 是啊……
<RainFlying> 我还是 Windows 党呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 你让爱存不存换，看他们狠不狠
<zhan> adam8157: 你拿苦逼板干啥啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 肯定不肯
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 开机时提示 /tmp挂载有问题,按S键跳过,按M键什么的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460183 ubuntu 开机时提示 /tmp挂载有问题,按S键跳过,按M键什么的。 怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 yarksun — 2014-05-29 15:52
<RainFlying> adam8157: 前段时间考虑用 Raspberry Pi 替换路由器的可能性，后来发现会蛋疼。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: inspur其实之前做过sparc的小型机
<adam8157> zhan: 很久很久之前帮别人写了个从0到debian image for cubieboard的东西
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 所以inspur到底要作甚……让人很迷糊
<MarkCn> 话说inspur的服务器好用？
<hamo> MarkCn: 极烂
<onlylove> happyaron: 这句话可不是，如果是ZZ任务，你试试
<RainFlying> MarkCn: 不算好用，不过也不是糟糕得令人发指。
<onlylove> hamo: 比dell好用 cc MarkCn
<MarkCn> 我们用的IBM小机
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来华为的机器，这个设备叫 sdo 重启一下人家就改名叫 sdy 了。
<happyaron> onlylove: zz肯定舍不得爱存不存出事
<hamo> onlylove: 真没觉得，以前还遇到过GPU计算量一上去整个PCIE总线就死了
<onlylove> hamo: dell的能好到那里去？
<hamo> onlylove: DELL没用过...
<onlylove> hamo: 来，啥型号，几路机器
<MarkCn> 你们都是高人，我完全不会
<onlylove> hamo: 没准我还摸过
<onlylove> MarkCn: 表看不起inspur，虽然不是太好，但是绝对不烂
<hamo> onlylove: 具体型号早就忘了..还是以前在百度的时候搞得..百度和浪潮有联合实验室..就在浪潮的楼里
<onlylove> MarkCn: 清华参加超算设计大赛，用的就是inspur
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在厂里买机器都去买二手 2950 了，233
<MarkCn> 木有，木有
<onlylove> RainFlying: dell power edge?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的。
<MarkCn> 我不了解，刚刚看到有人提这个来着，就问问
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那机器太烂，不如买r系列
<onlylove> RainFlying: 原来做小宽带，买的都是二手的1950
<RainFlying> onlylove: 买一台 2950， 把那台跑了一堆 MongoDB 和 memcached 的机器给换了，被换的机器是 P3 的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后对poweredge系列就没啥好感了
<onlylove> RainFlying: p3……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 怎么才换
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们穷， 2950 是算很好的机器了，对我们来说。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好吧……
<MarkCn> 话说
<MarkCn> 你们用的什么操作系统
<RainFlying> onlylove: 土豪赏一台 2950 玩玩吧
<RainFlying> MarkCn: MacinTrash on PC 就是传说中的 HacinTrash
<RainFlying> MarkCn: 然后台式机是 Windows，上面跑了 FreeBSD 虚拟机和 Debian 虚拟机。
<MarkCn> soga
<yunfan> adam8157: 可在?
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://detail.zol.com.cn/server/index112649.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【戴尔PowerEdge 2950 Xeon E5310/1GB/146GB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_(DELL)戴尔PowerEdge 2950 Xeon E5310/1GB/146GB服务器报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> RainFlying: 买这个的二手？
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<Miku> 二手上某宝
<freeflying> adam8157: RH的maas叫啥
<freeflying> zhouqt: ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有可能？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说beaker？
<freeflying> gfrog: 嗯，这货跟maas一样？
<gfrog> freeflying: 比maas还要强大一些
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是openshift里的？
<Miku> nice go
<happyaron> freeflying: openshit?
<yunfan> openshift好像有docker支持
<ACTom> 2950 某宝现在很便宜啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然不是
<MarkCn> 难道你们天天聊的就是服务器啊，代理啊这些吗
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过说起来，inspur的机器确实贵
<hamo> yunfan: docker上手了？
<onlylove> MarkCn: 你想换个话题呗？
<MarkCn> 我哪里知道你们都聊什么
<RainFlying> ACTom: 1K+ 不算便宜啊。
<jiero> MarkCn: 有 log ，可以自己看，另外有irc 准则，自己看
<RainFlying> 我都想买这个很久很久很久了，快半年了吧 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.4.iro12A&id=38787405635
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 全新博通BCM94352HMB 802.11AC 最高876M蓝牙4.0 2X2高速无线网卡-淘宝网 价格:268.00
<adam8157> mass和beaker是一个东西?
<adam8157> RainFlying: 买啊
<RainFlying> adam8157: 没看很贵么？
<ACTom> RainFlying: 16G的内存都挺贵了啊～
<adam8157> RainFlying: 那买intel 7260啊
<hamo> RainFlying: 真想买就不贵啦
<hamo> RainFlying: 买博通的装linux?
<ACTom> 不过5410的U确实不咋地。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 哦 ac
<adam8157> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)  + Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad] 路过
<RainFlying> hamo: Mac 下。 94352 在 Mac 下蓝牙无线都可以用，而且 5G AC 都工作正常。 Intel 的全部工作不正常，所以我把 6235 换成了 BCM4322。
<gfrog> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak]
<adam8157> RainFlying: 啧啧
<RainFlying> hamo: 但是我的笔记本天线的街头是小口的， BCM4322 的插槽是大的，导致接触不良，信号差了不少。
 * gfrog 不过不知道蓝牙是啥型号……
<hamo> RainFlying: 你是搞黑苹果吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: lsusb
<gfrog> adam8157: 是在usb bus上？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
<RainFlying> hamo: 显然啊，看我一屌丝就买不起苹果的世界上最先进的设备没有之一。
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然
<RainFlying> gfrog: BCM20702 Mac 下原生驱动。
<gfrog> RainFlying: i6250呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 健怡总是被人抢, 还好啤酒没人抢
<RainFlying> gfrog: Intel 全线悲催
<gfrog> RainFlying: 那用啥？ BCM？
<RainFlying> MINIPCI大功率AR9220/AR9223 11a/n 300M 2.4G/5G无线AP ROS网卡    价格  ¥38.80    // 买这个东西我都考虑了个把星期。	
<gfrog> adam8157: 酸奶总是被人抢
<RainFlying> gfrog: BCM 和阿斯螺丝都可以的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 从不喝调味风味酸奶
<RainFlying> gfrog: 看型号！
<gfrog> RainFlying: 啧啧，黑水果大大
<adam8157> gfrog: 超市有卖纯酸奶的, 回去拌着火龙果, 蜜饯, 葡萄干吃, 赛高!
<RainFlying> gfrog: 我就下一步下一步下一步下一步完成党
<yunfan> hamo: 还行 已经配公司的基础image成功了 也配成功了个sshd 用我指定的authorized_key 另外也成功了个redis app container
<gfrog> adam8157: 总感觉最近冰箱的东西被消耗的很快。例如酸奶买来3天就没了。
<jiero> adam8157: 你也是很奇葩的人。。。
<yunfan> hamo: 不过我对桥接网络一窍不通 但是这个又很重要
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 以前还能挺一星期
<yunfan> 需要找个人来指点下
<RainFlying> 我们厂健怡好像没人喝？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> RainFlying: 啧啧，黑水果大大
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> RainFlying: 带我去贵司!!!
<RainFlying> @adam8157: 赶紧地铁过来，3/4/7 镇坪路
 * gfrog 妈蛋，查了下信用卡账单，又爆了
<adam8157> RainFlying: 我在帝都...
<hamo> yunfan: 网络找候总啊
<jiero> gfrog:  黑水果？黑樱桃黑香蕉黑苹果黑梅黑李黑莓？
<RainFlying> @adam8157: 打飞 di 过来
<yunfan> hamo: 候总不爱搭理我
 * jiero 觉得有地铁的城市都太大
<RainFlying> OpenWrt# opkg list-installed | wc -l
<RainFlying> 500
<RainFlying> 路由器上安装的软件包数量终于到 500 了
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<yunfan> hamo: 你是专攻哪块的？
<hamo> yunfan: 打酱油
<adam8157> hamo: 你是专受哪块的？
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<zhan> 笑死
<hamo> adam8157: 思路真开阔
<yunfan> hamo: 原来是溜须拍马
<adam8157> zhan: 握手
<yunfan> 专走裙中路线的
<ACTom> RainFlying: 500!!你装啥了。。
<adam8157> 赞
<gfrog> hamo: 你是专受哪块的？
<yunfan> zhan: 这种小儿科的你都笑 看来你国家不混网络好多年了
<yunfan> 印象最深的是昨天nyfair说的  我们中出了个叛徒
<yunfan> 萌娘百科说 圣经里也有这一句 额 还是最后的晚餐时候说的
<zhan> 额。
<yunfan> 而且是耶哥说的
<yunfan> 耶哥一言九鼎 是讲信用的人 说中出就一定会中出的
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/dEdYe
<RainFlying> 我以前还会在路由器上装 Erlang 的
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://clbin.com/dEdYe -- unhandled responsein get head
<RainFlying> OpenWrt# df -h
<RainFlying> Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<RainFlying> rootfs                  941.3M    119.1M    757.6M  14% /
<zhan> 这还是路由器嘛
<adam8157> zhan: yunfan http://imagebin.org/312108
<yunfan> 也没什么 一个u盘都不止这么大
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿 这个我忍不住笑了
<zhan> 我还没打开。。。
<RainFlying> 路由器的 CPU 是硬伤，没有 DMA 的话硬盘读写实在是性能太低。
<RainFlying> 之前吐槽过的坑通的 Linux 驱动，在 load 持续比较高的时候无线会挂。
<yunfan> 可以买淘汰下来的机房路由
<yunfan> 不如花钱加内存
<adam8157> zhan: 还没?
<zhan> adam8157: 开了。。还是刚刚 yunfan 那个梗啊
<adam8157> zhan: 你个堂堂phd竟然懂这些!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zhan> adam8157: 你要问金主席他也懂啊
<yunfan> zhan: 你都博士后了吧
<jiero> phd 都懂什么啊？
<yunfan> adam8157: 不知道博士后的男朋友是哪位博士
<zhan> 后是工作。被坑了。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 贵！
<yunfan> 工作是服侍博士？ zhan
 * adam8157 围观
<yunfan> RainFlying: 试试看买个许多usb3口的主机 然后插许多usb3网卡
<zhan> 博士存活率低啊，半年挂了3个了。屁大点学校
<RainFlying> yunfan: 贵 + 电费
<yunfan> 人都是要死的 孔雀东南飞 自挂东南枝
<zhan> 冷笑话啊
<yunfan> RainFlying: 也不贵  我的brix 功耗是 18w
<yunfan> 所以东南大学去不得
<RainFlying> yunfan: 路由器基本是 10W 以内
<yunfan> RainFlying: 买洋垃圾 淘汰货
<yunfan> 用完还能提炼金子 额
<RainFlying> yunfan: 太贵了，我买一块 38 的网卡还得考虑个把月。
<onlylove> RainFlying: brix貌似是i7
<onlylove> RainFlying: 计算能力甩路由一条街不止
<RainFlying> onlylove: 还是太贵
<freeflying> RainFlying: 你们这就是传说中得越壕越抠门吗
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你们这就是传说中得越壕越抠门吗
<RainFlying> freeflying: 真心穷啊
<RainFlying> OpenWrt# du -sh Overlay_Backup_20140529.tar
<RainFlying> 101.3M  Overlay_Backup_20140529.tar
<RainFlying> OpenWrt# du -sh Overlay_Backup_20140529.tar
<RainFlying> 93.8M   Overlay_Backup_20140529.tar
<RainFlying> 这是怎么回事？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 和你一比我突然觉得我过得太奢侈
<onlylove> RainFlying: 38块就两顿饭钱
<RainFlying> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nes7iui6hcmp30q/Screenshot%202014-05-29%2016.49.05.png   这是刚才 tar 备份 /overlay 的时候的负载
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-29 16.49.05.png
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 38 我们是可以两个人吃 1.5 餐了。
<jiero> onlylove: 我记得以前一个周 $25 的食物费用。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 人都是要考虑的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你管他怎么说
<jiero> onlylove: 而且我必定买个 $5 的蛋糕。
<onlylove> jiero: 你来北京，给我看一周25刀的日子
<RainFlying> jiero: 我现在一周各种开支大概是 50 左右，魔都。
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我基本上一天就要十几块
<jiero> onlylove:  你信 RainFlying？
<jiero> onlylove:  自己买食物原料啊
<RainFlying> jiero: 不包括地铁费用  onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 不信，越壕越不能信 cc yunfan
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你吃饭呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 阿蛋还天台哭穷呢 你信不
<jiero> RainFlying: 当然不包括 一周交通费是 $30
<onlylove> yunfan: 当当那种一小时20W的，哭穷也得有人信
<RainFlying> jiero: onlylove: 周一到周五，早饭：公司烤两片面包一盒/罐椰汁。 中午: 公司。 晚饭：公司剩饭剩菜。  周六: 早饭：略。午饭晚饭各 13 左右，周日: 同周六。
<jiero> onlylove:  靠。我可是 $8.99 扛10公斤土豆2周吃完。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我公司都不报销
<onlylove> RainFlying: 也没食堂
<yunfan> onlylove: 一小时才20w 你这不是打他脸嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 又涨了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我update下
<RainFlying> onlylove: 同没报销，我上次有次加班到 21 点，打个车都不报销，老老实实滚去坐地铁。
<yunfan> 一小时20w 一天才480w 才2毛5不到
<jiero> RainFlying:  你还有面包？我只有土豆
<onlylove> RainFlying: 可是你有食堂啊，我司没食堂
<yunfan> 当然阿蛋是生意人 用的商业电  那也不到五毛
<jiero> RainFlying:  我有3天买一颗芹菜
<freeflying> hamo: 南戴河或者昌黎怎么样
<jiero> 5天一颗花椰菜
<yunfan> jiero: 我这几天的偶没买菜
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你看你那50基本周末出的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我可是天天那么多
<jiero> yunfan:  一个月吃2公斤米
<RainFlying> onlylove: 生活成本太高，我就算这么生活，一个月也剩不下钱。
<jiero> RainFlying: 和别人一起住一起吃。
<hamo> freeflying: 南戴河据说人也不少。。昌黎不知道啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 表哭穷了，你生活水平高，就降低一点
<jiero> RainFlying: 找个朋友是餐馆打零工的，带回来食物。
<jiero> RainFlying: 是吧。
<jiero> 。我又要多一件美国来的衣服了。
 * jiero 今年已经有6件新衣服了。够了。
<jiero> adam8157:  到了北京一趟，得到了4年才用的完的体恤衫。不过那个Ubuntu Kylin的真不想穿了。
<jiero> adam8157: 我以为是suse 的呢。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 真开玩笑，怎么会给你suse
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 7 wheezy 安装日志 2014-05-28 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460184 看得懂就看，看不懂拉倒。 [bash]#!/bin/bash# 该行仅为语法高亮而设，并无它意 ############################################################################## # # Debian 7 wheezy 安装日志2014-05-28 # #######################################
<^k^>  ─> ####################################### # 种鸡系统 # http://ftp.twaren.net/ubuntu-cd/ # 备 ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso，提 /casper/vmlinuz.efi、/casper/initrd …
<imtxc> jiero: 羡慕有T 的
<freeflying> hamo: 你河北人都不知道啊
<imtxc> hamo: 你水里生长的都不知道啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 要不要回去啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 当然不啊, 要去西安啊
 * adam8157 魂牵梦绕的哈立德新疆餐厅
<RainFlying> jiero: 可以送几件给我
<freeflying> adam8157: 这是啥高端货啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 大学的时候经常去吃抓饭
<huntxu> adam8157: 去新疆吃吧，还补贴500
<jiero> RainFlying: 呃。你要什么的？我都穿了。。。
<zhan> jiero: 他就要你贴身穿过的
<RainFlying> zhan: 我口味跟你不太一样。
<jiero> Destine:  又去吃了没？
<Destine> jiero, 吃什么？
<jiero> Destine 昨天好像烤肉晚宴？
<jiero> Destine: 还是上次活动收尾
<jiero> 怎么静你了
<jiero> 。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我没去。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> Destine 我亏了，从北京回来之后我好容易饿。
<Destine> jiero, 嗯。。。怪我。。。
<jiero> Destine 不是怪你
<Destine> jiero, 慢慢食量就会正常小下去的。
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐
<Destine> adam8157, 阿当。
<jiero> Destine:  我以为我是食量恢复正常了呢 ——
<jiero> adam
<Destine> jiero, 嗯。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 你看我都没有乱叫你。
<adam8157> Destine: 赞
<jiero> Destine 上周去北京前我的食量只有前两个月同期的一半。
<jiero> adam8157:  怎么乱叫你？
<jiero> adam8157:  当当叔？
 * adam8157 已然大叔了
<zhan> 蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 球大V
<Destine> 额，kick掉zhan
<jiero> 。。。
<wzssyqa> zhan: lol
<Destine> 你们聊，我滚了。
<wzssyqa> 只能看别人说话的感觉很不爽吧
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 赞
<jiero> adam8157:  铛铛叔 ，可以再度在频道里揭露你奇异的锻炼结果么？
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Ubuntu中安装软件时要输入root密码是如何做到的，能编程实现吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460186 众所周知在Ubuntu Center中安装软件都是要输入root密码的。我现在写了一个程序，需要调用一些系统命令，例如设置系统默认路由，这需要使用管理员权限。我的想法是像Ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu Center一样，只提示用户输入一次root密码，接下来进行任何需要root权限的操作都可以用这个密码来认证，也就是和Ubuntu Center一样 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 你哪是叔，你是大爷
<adam8157> jiero: 我奇异的锻炼成果你不知道啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> 0_0
 * gfrog 尼玛，neutron+openswitch的log看着眼晕啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> huntxu: ^
<jiero> adam8157:  只知道你不能玩单杠。但是有肌肉。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我胖
<jiero> adam8157:  切。你肌肉比我宽 50%
<huntxu> gfrog: 哈哈，你终于理解我的感受了
<adam8157> jiero: 是, 你平胸
<freeflying> gfrog: 还不撤回盛京啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 要吐血
<gfrog> freeflying: 感冒了，头疼发烧
<huntxu> gfrog: 你的环境很复杂么
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道…… 不是我的环境，所以我连啥拓扑都不知道
<huntxu> gfrog: 囧
<jiero> adam8157:  所以我不好假扮女人。
<smallzhan> ...
 * jiero 摸摸 smallzhan
<imtxc> 刚出去一下，热晕了
<smallzhan> 走马路上人要化掉
<gebjgd> 11度的舒服的路过
<gebjgd> adam8157, 据说今天帝都41？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 据说是
<gebjgd> adam8157, 新闻说的是38度
<smallzhan> 新闻不敢报高温
<smallzhan> 新闻报的温度也不是马路正中间的温度啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 45度
<gebjgd> adam8157, 现在
<adam8157> gebjgd: 五点半了, 气温 *才* 31
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我就知道新闻不说实话
<bcao> 热死了。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 五点半了, 气温 *才* 39
<adam8157> 说错了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 所以给我父母买了个 电子的气温计
<gebjgd> adam8157, 上面显示45度
<adam8157> gebjgd: 气温, 室温, 地表温度 不一样的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 气温
<gebjgd> adam8157, 地面温度估计50
<gfrog> adam8157: 我社那个打印机啥牌子来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 找了北交mirror那人，但他好像这两天没时间处理hashsum mismatch
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 只能继续bit了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他们总那个样子，是怎么回事？
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 目测他们网络里有防火墙，把包解开查毒之后重打包了吧。
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 我也觉得可能是类似原因
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 估计是直接rsync的
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 哪家的打印机在linux里最好驱动？
<happyaron> gfrog: 现在还有哪个IDC不熟那东西
<happyaron> gfrog: hp
<happyaron> gfrog: cups maintainer前天吃饭跟我说的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，不会么？ 不知道，哈
<gfrog> happyaron: 那好吧，还是搞hp好了
<gfrog> happyaron: 是因为hp自己做linux驱动的关系么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知
<gebjgd> gfrog, hp
<gebjgd> gfrog, 必须hp
<RainFlying> HP 的驱动太恶心了
<RainFlying> 硬盘是 /dev/cciss/c0d0p0 这样的。
<RainFlying> 不过后来的驱动开始正常了。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 那不是HP的原因啊
<RainFlying> 晚上准备搞一个 Time Capsule on OpenWRT
<freeflying> gfrog: hp
<RainFlying> 卧槽，做 Time Capsule on OpenWRT
<RainFlying>  还需要把硬盘格式化成 HFS+ 的，那这个硬盘不是毁了么？
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊，cups的maintainer都请你吃饭啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是请……
<happyaron> freeflying: 就随便出去吃个饭。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 妹的。。。
<RainFlying> 蓉 DD 真心壕
<happyaron> RainFlying: 妹的哪里壕了……
<RainFlying> happyaron: Here, there, everywhere.
<smallzhan> 壕
<RainFlying> smallzhan 是 zhan 的儿子吗？
<smallzhan> 你才有儿子，你全家都有儿子。。。
<gebjgd> RainFlying, hp驱动还差  我们说的是hp的打印机
<receptionist> 这里面人还蛮多的
<yunfan> itouch5如何？
<happyaron> RainFlying: 妹的。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿你是真要去hk么
<freeflying> happyaron: 暂时没计划
<happyaron> TAT
<huntxu> happyaron: 你这次出去是公干还是观光
<huntxu> hamo: 黑猫你偷偷躲在这里
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪次
<happyaron> huntxu: remote 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 这次啊，你不是德国海关都过了吗
<happyaron> huntxu: 出差
<gfrog> huntxu: remote 壕 ovs 大大
<happyaron> gfrog: huntxu 才是真的壕
<happyaron> gfrog: remote 啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 你也是壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 我又不是remote
<huntxu> happyaron: 这是双份工资中的一份么。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃才是大大。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 我真的只收入一份工资。
 * happyaron 也想要双份工资啊。
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃是remote 壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 你也玩OSv了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋啊，老板要求我们每天搞OS 2小时
<freeflying> gfrog: http://osv.io
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ OSv - the operating system designed for the cloud
<gfrog> freeflying: osv? 这个怎么这么耳熟
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，我们部门前老大出去创业搞得那个东东嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽的？
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还认识个帝都的小伙伴在这家公司
<freeflying> gfrog: 这货咋样啊
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 山东聊城职业技术学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460188 计算机系的～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 欲语观其妙 — 2014-05-29 17:57
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说是CPP重写的
<gfrog> freeflying: 没见人用啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋看着跟docker类似呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过看他现在推广的样子，估计风投也有了
<slucx> debian用户现在全部转到systemd没？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是java么
<hamo> freeflying: 我不是跟你说过这个osv么
<hamo> freeflying: 我本人不看好
<gfrog> huntxu: 他是支持java，但是是cpp写的貌似
<gfrog> hamo: Dor和Avi出去做的啊骚年，kvm的作者还是靠谱的
<hamo> gfrog: 迁移成本太高了
<hamo> gfrog: 而且承诺的JVM based vm manager 也没搞
<hamo> gfrog: 这年头，就一个操作系统：linux，所以我看好docker/container
<gfrog> hamo: 莫着急
<slucx> debian如果内核参数加上init=/bin/systemd是不是sysv的开机脚本都用不上了？
<slucx> 以后就要一条道走到黑了
<happyaron> slucx: 能用上
<happyaron> slucx: systemd 兼容模式么
<hamo> gfrog: 关键是，container一样用，为什么要搞这么一个东西呢？
<slucx> happyaron: 还就咋接触systemd，不敢加上这参数
<happyaron> slucx: 直接加，没事
<happyaron> slucx: 这样用挺久了
<slucx> happyaron: 加了之后有啥变化？
<happyaron> slucx: 开机速度快乐
<happyaron> 快了
<slucx> happyaron: 默认内核参数是没有这个的…
<slucx> happyaron: 如果加了改过来没啥影响吧？
<happyaron> 没影响
<slucx> 嗯，我单用户不加
<slucx> 试试看
<gfrog> hamo: 为了套kvm啊，
<gfrog> hamo: 你忘了我说kvm的作者去搞得这个
<hamo> gfrog: 对啊，这个就是典型的制造困难去解决了..KVM因为是虚拟机，有调度问题，所以才有了这个操作系统OSV，关键是，我不用KVM，就没这个问题啊
<gfrog> hamo: 实话实说，有的时候container难用的一逼
<hamo> gfrog: 那只是工具的问题嘛...
<gfrog> hamo: 不过我也不知道OSv到底要解决啥问题，没用过
<hamo> gfrog: 我还真研究过，还有Patch...不过看到后来真是放弃了
<gfrog> hamo: 不像，有些资源在container里没法用，像是udev这种东西，好像loop设备也有问题。
<freeflying> hamo: 你啥时候说过啊
<gfrog> hamo: 我之前遇到过，只好找workaround了
<hamo> freeflying: 我跟你说过啊，我说我最近在看OSV，你问我你居然再看OVS，我说你听错了
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊，我当时还纳闷你咋看ovs
<hamo> gfrog: 他这个不是个完整的操作系统，就是个跑在虚拟机里面的apploader
<hamo> freeflying: 我当时跟你说的就是OSv
<freeflying> hamo: 这货和container比得优势在哪呢
<hamo> freeflying: 完全隔离..而且因为是自己的虚拟机，他们最终会让jvm的内存调度进入内核，这样Java的内存管理就会影响操作系统的换页，java的性能肯定快
<freeflying> hamo: 我看看
<hamo> freeflying: 然后里面是zfs的映像
<hamo> freeflying: 文件系统也是个优势
<zodiac1111> 大家好,请问linux下有什么命令行下的网络配置工具,协助编写 /etc/network , /etc/resolvconf等的.每次自己改很麻烦
<zodiac1111> 同时可能route表怎么改?能保存到什么文件吗?
<Miem> 要怎么样的配置 比如?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • home/user/tmp缓存可以随便删除吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460189 home/user/tmp缓存可以随便删除吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 在ubuntu中文论坛 — 2014-05-29 19:02
<zodiac1111> Miem, 比如 ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.27 然后下次重启不丢失.
<Miem> network manager 不行?
<lainme> zodiac1111: network manager 和 wicd 都有cli
<zodiac1111> Miem, 可以,我不知道有cli
<zodiac1111> lainme, 我需要移植到arm上,哪个比较合适呢?
<lainme> zodiac1111: 不懂
<zodiac1111> lainme, network manager cli程序要啥名字,ubuntu下哪个包呢,
<Miem> 你可以上arm archlinux去找找 应该有的
<lainme> zodiac1111: nmcli
<zodiac1111> lainme, 你刚我也找到咯 :)
<zodiac1111> lainme, 我在这里找到的 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration 还有其他好多有用的
<^k^> ⇪ t: Wireless network configuration - ArchWiki
<Miem> 这是几经装上在测试了么 上上下下的
<riniuge> gnome3 的鼠标加速选项不见了
<riniuge> 这个设计是为什么
<jiero> cherrot 我又搞到一堆，结果不满意度骤增。
<jiero> happyaron:  我的形象是不是很邋遢？
<huntxu> jiero: ...
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: 不要那么刻意做任何事情
<jiero> huntxu: 好吧。
<huntxu> jiero: 不然就不是你了
<jiero> huntxu:  我感觉这一个月我已经不是我了。。。
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> jiero: 那多没意思
<jiero> huntxu: 对噢。不过我对变化充满好奇。
<jiero> huntxu:  维持自我是一种意思，放纵也是一种奇特的体验。
 * ofan morning
<Krishnamurti> 什么发行版比较适合安装在Ｕ盘上？
<jiero> Krishnamurti:  slax
<jiero> 真该买个空调啊。
<ofan> Krishnamurti: archlinux
<Krishnamurti> ofan:看看，谢了啊
<Krishnamurti> jiero:刚看了下，slax很不错呀，谢了啊
<jiero> ofan:  室温32度，笔记本好热。
<Krishnamurti> jiero:这么热？你在哪里呀？
<lainme> jiero: 煎个鸡蛋
<ofan> 他在南非
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 单纯感觉。我去验证一下。
<Krishnamurti> 好吧
 * ofan installing visual studio 2013
<jiero> ofan: 扯，南非现在秋天。
<jiero> 还是冬天。。。
<jiero> lainme: 嗯。我不吃鸡蛋，会浪费的
<ofan> 反正不是夏天
<Krishnamurti> 南非纬度又不低
<ofan> 也不高
<Krishnamurti> 不会太热
<lainme> jiero: 那就烧开水吧
<jiero> lainme: 别调笑我了。是30度，相对湿度 95%
<jiero> 噢错了。是49%
<jiero> 温度感应误差 2摄氏度
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 在山东
<Krishnamurti> 山东这么热?我在上海都没这么热的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要烤几分熟 : 甲:你不是在火化场做的好好的,怎麽会被辞退呢? 乙:都怪我多嘴! 甲:你说了什麽吗? 乙:那一次我问旁边的家属要烤几分熟!
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 日间38摄氏度
<lainme> 28-33度
<Krishnamurti> jiero:好吧，上海的同学飘过
<jiero> lainme: 你常年都是那个温度适应。
<Tarstingo> 宿舍这货把空调开成十八度
<Tarstingo> 冷死了
<jiero> Tarstingo: 我以前和宿舍别人争执，因为我平时把空调调27度。
<Tarstingo> 牛，吴佩服
 * jiero 不喜欢空调。。。
<lainme> 空调只有low cool和high cool两档的路过
<Tarstingo> 再开高一点就可以洗桑拿了
<jiero> Tarstingo: 错了把。桑拿要40度？
<Tarstingo> 夸张一点嘛
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 你没用过28度空调么？
<Tarstingo> 没有调那么高过
<jiero> 静止的话28度，行动的话24度。
<Tarstingo> 我宿舍空调最低十八度
<Tarstingo> 哦
 * jiero 身体表面一般不产生太多热量。
 * jiero 害怕冬季不动，会冷死
<jiero> 、么
 * jiero 讨厌风
 * jiero 能清楚的感觉的28度和30度之间的巨大差距
<Tarstingo> 把门窗一关风就进不来了
<jiero> Tarstingo: 意思是风扇。
<Tarstingo> 北方都有暖气的
<jiero> Tarstingo: 暖气也是20度以下，我不行。
<Tarstingo> 额，好吧，我理解了，当时你们宿舍的空调最低十八度？
<Tarstingo> 二十八度？
<jiero> Tarstingo: 错。是我要求26度，别人不喜欢。
<jiero> Tarstingo: 他们多数喜欢22度
<Tarstingo> soga
<knownbad> jiero: 所以女生不喜欢你。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  ... 为啥？
<jiero> knownbad:  女生不喜欢我比她们白。
<knownbad> 你像个女生。
<NWMonster> ....
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。我确实像个女生。
<ofan> 伪娘
<knownbad> 算了，别乱追人。   你只适合特定对象。
<knownbad> 别害人害己。
<NWMonster> ...
 * NWMonster 害人害己
<knownbad> 就这些，去健身房。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ...
<wujie12> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie12:点点点.  21:12
<wujie12> 大家吃饭没
<jiero> 我是。。。一个爱照顾别人的姑娘。。。寻找其他爱照顾别人的姑娘。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。果然，我内心是女的么。
<happyaron> 这就没人说话了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fcitx简繁转换的"输入法启用状态"是什么意思?一个文本输入框?输入什么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460190 fcitx简繁转换的"输入法启用状态"是什么意思?一个文本输入框?输入什么? fcitx截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-05-29 21:54
<NWMonster> happyaron: 来说话吧
<happyaron> NWMonster: 没啥话可说啊
<jiero> happyaron: 教我怎么变爷们。
<jiero> NWMonster: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 教不了
<jiero> happyaron: 。
<NWMonster> happyaron: ....
<NWMonster> jiero: 你性别是？
<jiero> NWMonster: 男
<jiero> happyaron: 我现在是不是太女子气？
<NWMonster> jiero: 你喜欢男性还是女性？
<jiero> NWMonster: 都喜欢
<NWMonster> jiero: 那你选择岂不很多？
<jiero> NWMonster: 好吧，性方面我其实目前为止都没想。
<MeaCu1pa1> .
<jiero> NWMonster: 只是说喜欢。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 酷派阿叔
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 教我变爷们
<NWMonster> jiero: 怎么说，伴随社会越来越开放，其实你喜欢什么就追求就行了，每个人不同，并且有些特例，大家也都理解。
<jiero> NWMonster: 。。。我现在有目的地。
<NWMonster> jiero: 那你还需要变？你本身就是纯爷们
<jiero> NWMonster:  举止方面不是很像。
<jiero> NWMonster: 样子方面也不是很像
<NWMonster> jiero: 抱歉，我没法帮，感觉这东西不是那么好改变的吧，如果你现在让我试图去模范女性的举动我也会感觉很难
<jiero> NWMonster: 噢。我感觉也不好变化，像我日常行动中就是高速移动兼跳跃。
<jiero> 行动不规则，都不像男人
<NWMonster> jiero: 我想女性之中会有喜欢你这样的，你并不需要抹杀个性
<jiero> NWMonster:  我现在不是抹杀，而是获取另外的模式。
<jiero> NWMonster:  quick learning mode
<NWMonster> jiero: 成为你个你认为的×男性×意义大吗？
<jiero> NWMonster: 嗯。在妹子完全凭借感觉的情况下。适度改变也是可以的。
<NWMonster> jiero: be yourself
<NWMonster> jiero: http://www.wikihow.com/Be-Yourself
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ How to Be Yourself: 10 Steps - wikiHow
<jiero> NWMonster:  嗯。 I have been answering any questions related to "who you want to be?" with the answer "myself" since only being myself knowing my wishes.
<jiero> NWMonster: 。。。做到了也达不到自己的当前目的。
<jiero> NWMonster: 你是男是女呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么在ubuntu14.04下允许作为程序执行文件没有用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460191 如图，我都勾选了允许作为程序执行文件，但是我双击之后还是直接由gedit打开，我记得12.04版本他会弹出个对话框，有4个选项，1.显示，2.在终端打开…….是不是我漏装什么了
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 canksfh — 2014-05-29 22:23
<NWMonster> jiero: 男
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 妹子现在都喜欢娘的
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 爷们儿不吃香
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1:  。。。我是发现她给我命令，我就执行了。。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 这算什么。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 这算纯爷们
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 。。。我怎么感觉像小孩子。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 只有gay才不受女人摆布
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 男人都懂得被摆布，换取一些东西
<huzoubache> quit
<knownbad> gebjgd: 松鼠真被德国大妈收了?
<AndChat|138129> Test
<^k^> AndChat|138129:点点点.  00:30
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必须的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 精尽鼠亡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢？
<knownbad> 是的，爷。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你受什么刺激了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 开着3台机器
<knownbad> 这辈子大概没得退休。
<knownbad> 没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一台steam 下载游戏中 一台美剧  一台聊天
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么没得退休？
<knownbad> 你真不节源。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 机器多  跑的都是xubuntu
<knownbad> 老婆要生比比我只能工作到死。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恭喜你
<knownbad> 我做爷爷都有剩。
<knownbad> 干嘛都上Xbuntu了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, xfce啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一直在用
<knownbad> wheezy+bpo+testing=还好。
<knownbad> 等着lxqt.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用testing
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian上steam麻烦
<knownbad> 还好我不玩。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 只下需要的testing解决了些小问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用testing不安全 不踏实
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还不如用*ubuntu
<knownbad> 只下需要的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 折腾
<knownbad> 还好。   松鼠呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我怎么知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 问大妈去
<knownbad> 被德国大妈关地窖？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 被一群德国大妈关地窖
<knownbad> 不是该毕业了吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道 好久没和他联系了
<knownbad> 算了，irc就是这样。   20年前也是。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说的好像你在irc上很长时间似的
<gebjgd> NingBo, 上上下下的  做操呢
<knownbad> 没一直上着，但大概15-20年开始的。
<knownbad> 从modem -> slip -> ppp.
<knownbad> 你应该没经历过电话拨接bbs吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, modem -> adsl
<knownbad> 那时有人给了套xenix可惜没花时间研究。
<gebjgd> knownbad, steam上现在可玩的东西真不少
<knownbad> 可惜没空。
<boosure> 为什么
<gebjgd> boosure, 因为 knownbad 是老头
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上床睡觉
<knownbad> Good night.
<boosure> byebye
<jiero> knownbad:  根据目前收集的印象，我还不算太娘。
<knownbad> 或许吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我起真早
<jiero> wzssyqa: 靠，难道像我之前一样失眠了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我是起来有事情
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。闹钟响了。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我。不知道。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  去找妹子晨练？
<jiero> cherrot 你竟然 1点15要视频啊。。。我已经进入夏眠状态了
<jiero> gfrog_ 。。。你也来了。太早了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-30
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromiu 已装libpepflashplayer.so 还不能看视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460200 哪里问题 2014-05-30.jpg 2014-05-33.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 hm2007 — 2014-05-30 1:11
<Miku> Miku's back
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在win8中增加ubuntu启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460201 win8和ubuntu14分别装在各自的硬盘.都已能正常运行(用开机选择硬盘启动方式运行win8或ubuntu). 请问如何在win8中增加ubuntu启动.我是新手.请说详细一点.谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjing2000 — 2014-05-30 6:44
<Miku> 今天的google好像不错哦，哪吒闹海。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机出证书错误提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460203 查下原因，应该是 evolution-user-prompter 阴魂不散的 evolution Code: ▶ ap libfolks25 evolution-data-server-online-accounts evolution-data-server ▶ as ~ievolut i   evolution-data-server-common    - architecture independent files for Evoluti 留下一个
<^k^>  ─> evolution-data-server-common，不能删除，而且看糊涂了。 Code: ▶ aptitude why evolution-data-server-common i   libedataserver-1.2-18 依赖 evolution-data …
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> happyaron: 我楼下是rucks的离岸office
<onlylove> happyaron: ruckus
<onlylove> 昨天帮同学公司面试两個程序员妹子，我们先问她有没有男朋友，第壹個妹子说有，然后我让她在五分钟内用C写壹個红黑树，我靠她竟然写出来了！然后我又让她用汇编实现壹遍，她走了。第二個妹子说还没男朋友，我们就让她用自己擅长的语言写壹個Hello World，这姑娘竟然说她不会...
<onlylove> 最终我们壹起给那姑娘说，没事，我们可以教你，你下午来上班吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  ..
<onlylove> jiero: 段子而已
<jiero> onlylove:  我什么都不会。
<onlylove> jiero: 你来上班吧！
<jiero> onlylove: 会的已经去教人，灵活工作了；不会的只能靠时间，上班了。
<jiero> onlylove: 你是这个意思么
<jiero> cherrot:  昨天有什么神奇的发生了？
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，我会用C会用perl会用python 会用shell写hello world，也咩见可以灵活工作！
<eexp> onlylove: 你就这些，如何在win世界混
<onlylove> eexp: win世界需要混么，会用windows就好啦
<eexp> 只会用，那最多去电脑城工作了
<eexp> jiero: 收了 onlylove，当你秘书。
<onlylove> eexp: 电脑城只会用可不行，你得知道分区表，GPT，UEFI，不会忽悠赚不到钱
<jiero> eexp:  阿姨阿姨
<eexp> 英国将性服务和贩毒纳入GDP计算
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nciIAcDUAAC2bffipFgAALrFgNMI1QAALaF816.jpg 是茅台,给我再来一杯
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子在啥地方住呢
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于shutdown关机的问题，附图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460204 环境centos6.3，内核kernel.i686 0:2.6.32-431.17.1.el6, 所做操作：shutdown now，回车后一大堆说关闭着关闭那的，最后又回到了命令行界面，而且好像卡死了。 过了一晚上可以输入字符了，就输入shutdown -h no
<^k^>  ─> w，有提示各种关闭 ok，最后卡死在如下的附件界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂的小强 — 2014-05-30 10:00
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 新天气图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460205 08 的屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-05-30 10:04
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39740
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | TrueCrypt为何决定终止项目
<jiero> huntxu:  你也烧相机了吗？
<jiero> imtxc:  为啥你个没妹子没孩子的也烧相机啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 问你个事情，信用卡的两种分期，有啥区别（啥账单分期啥的）
<onlylove> jiero: 首先，有了相机，才会吸引妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 账单分期和消费分期
<huntxu> jiero: 我干嘛要相机。。
<imtxc> jiero: …………………………………………
<imtxc> jiero: 你懂啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的，给讲下呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这就不明白了，越是不懂的人，越能找出bug
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是你可以在账单出来之前选择把这月消费的某一笔钱分歧了
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者等着账单出来之后，把所有的分了
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是单笔分期或者全部分期？
<imtxc> onlylove: 比如你刷了两次 2 万 买了两个5d3, 但是你跟 happyaron 一样壕，其中的一个付全款无压力，那就选择消费分期嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<newborn1> 我记得有个玩无线电的哥们好像也能吸引到不少妹子昂。
<imtxc> onlylove: 生命科学园这地儿，这种公寓还真实惠
<onlylove> imtxc: 多钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 400-800
<onlylove> imtxc: 不赖
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是那种独立公寓，房东自己盖的那种，档次低一点儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 周边配套，超市，餐饮呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 房东自己盖……
<imtxc> onlylove: 有超市发
<imtxc> onlylove: 药店也有
<imtxc> 餐饮………… 楼下好多小吃
<imtxc> jiero: 谁告诉你说我没有妹子了
<eexp> imtxc: 你有，你发出来，验证下
<eexp> 最近goagent似乎很难连，卡
<imtxc> eexp: ...
<imtxc> eexp: 不要闹
<eexp> imtxc: 无图无真相
<smallzhan> 叫依依给介绍个妹驼
<freeflying> imtxc: 靠，貌似C记没一个上来啊
<eexp> 额。又变回小鱼鱼了
<imtxc> freeflying: 难道他们断网了？
<eexp> lol
<zhan> ...
<freeflying> imtxc: 他们基本都要再11点后把
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在生命科学园那地铁站，居然有座位。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不容易
<eexp> freeflying: 你以前在那，也是下午才上班吧
<freeflying> eexp: 扯，我都是一大早就上班的好伐
<zhan> 依依是灵活上班啊
<imtxc> freeflying: C 社啥时候搬去天通苑？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那天看nyfair找当当要jcb，想起来的，JCB日元结算的有几家？随便问下
<onlylove> imtxc: c社搬天通苑？
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前谁说过？ 我忘了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有 JCB 的卡，但是有几家我就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 天通苑号称全球最大社区，地铁首站没座
<imtxc> onlylove: ………………
<freeflying> imtxc: 我哪里知道啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果JCB不能日币结算，就没啥意思了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 双币卡就可以日币结算啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看工行的JCB，分美元卡和日元卡
<gfrog_> freeflying: 举手
<freeflying> gfrog: 举啥手
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁说C社一个人也没来，哈哈哈
<onlylove> gfrog: 你被开除了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 滚粗
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总不给我点赞么……
<freeflying> onlylove: 赞
<eexp> freeflying: 你以前，基本就是一个挂机的。上午就没说过话。
<gfrog> eexp: C社的不说话的时候是工作时间，说话了就是吹水time了，lol
<gfrog> eexp: 请参考 adam的上线时间
<eexp> .. 就你会说。。。
<zhan> 依依也是挂机时间多
<zhan> 突然出来蹦跶一下
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • netinet/好多文件找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460206 紧急求助 各位： 最近在看TCPIP详解实现2：其中里面用到的很多文件都是netinet夹里面的，可是在centos里面的usr/include/netinet文件夹里面基本上没有几个文件，书中用到的好多文件基本都查找不到，比如doma
<^k^>  ─> in.h protosw.h 、in_proto.c……等。实在是捉急，从网上下了一个netinet文件 也不全 PS：我百度了一下，有些人说要编译过的内核才会有 …
<freeflying> eexp: 忽悠
<freeflying> gfrog: 年纪大了，几个月不碰server那套东西，好些都忘了
<freeflying> gfrog: 14.04里的lxc ubuntu template在arm上有问题
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflying> 雾霾确实能阻挡紫外线啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 西二旗北路
<cherrot> jiero: 神奇的事情？
<imtxc> cherrot: 多钱
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 我只是测试googlt-talk 环聊插件 看你不在线 就邀请你了
<cherrot> imtxc: 5500 豪华三居。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 这么便宜
<jiero> cherrot:  哦。我起床看时间是 1.15.。。
<cherrot> jiero: 我知道问题在哪了， 开机以后再插鼠标就有这个问题 好蛋疼~
<cherrot> imtxc: 便宜？
<jiero> cherrot 。。。我这里没这个问题啊。
<jiero> cherrot 你装一下 razer 驱动看看
<cherrot> jiero: 装了 我试一下卸载驱动好使不
<jiero> cherrot 怪事啊。。。我现在还在测试这个同类鼠标中。
<onlylove> cherrot: 看自己帮会的上商业代打封神榜了
<cherrot> onlylove: 噗。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 可能和及其环境有关
<onlylove> cherrot: 他好像就那么一个黄鸡号
<onlylove> cherrot: 30天
<jiero> cherrot 测试的是 windows  7系统？
<zhan> 你们成天都玩得这么爽啊，上啥班啊。
<onlylove> zhan: 不上班怎么玩
<jiero> cherrot 看看 bios 有没有节电之类的？不行我给你换个。
<cherrot> jiero: 看来是驱动冲突 卸载了就好了
<cherrot> jiero: 和鼠标无关  驱动的问题
<cherrot> jiero: 解决了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡太差，请问怎样设置才能去除不必要的显示效果？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460207 各位前辈好！ 由于显卡太差，想关闭ubuntu（14.04）的各种显示特效，比如窗口的阴影等等，只需要普通的显示即可，就像windows xp 的“计算机显示与性能”下边有个“最大化性能
<cherrot> jiero: 鼠标很好用 大感谢~   昨天赢了一把LOL
<jiero>  :)
<imtxc> cherrot: 买了新鼠标？
<jiero> cherrot: 多谢你招待
<cherrot> imtxc: jiero 的鼠标
<cherrot> imtxc: razer deathadder 3.5G 霸气侧漏
<imtxc> cherrot: ..
<imtxc> jiero: 早知道有鼠标
<imtxc> jiero: 我就把你安排到一个妹子家了
<cherrot> imtxc: 。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: #什么值得换#
<jiero> imtxc: 好像你以前说过这事情。。。
<sulit> 能悄悄地问一下吗？
<sulit> 你们第一份工作找了多久？
<zhan> 悄悄是别离的笙箫
<jiero> sulit:  1天。
<sulit> jiero: 打我脸了
<huntxu> zhan: 文青啊。
<jiero> sulit: 苦力
<sulit> jiero: 哥，说正经的
<sulit> jiero: 我应届毕业，找个工作真难
<zhan> huntxu: 是胡乱喷
<huntxu> sulit: 找到了就不难了
<zhan> sulit: 这里很多大神的，好好介绍介绍，估计就被谁相中了
<huntxu> gfrog: 还在纠缠neutron啊
<sulit> huntxu: 关键是开头太难了
<huntxu> sulit: 相信我，难的还在后面
<sulit> zhan: 大神都不招人
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 找小依老板
<sulit> huntxu: 那什么时候是 个头
<zhan> 对，找依依
<huntxu> sulit: 到老死就到头了啊
<sulit> 有培训机构打电话，我就想骂了
<zhan> sulit: M:“生活是否永远艰辛？还是仅仅童年如此？” L:“总是如此。”
<huntxu> 如果坟不被人刨的话
<sulit> huntxu: 冷笑话
<sulit> zhan: 你现在从事什么工作？
<zhan> 我没正经工作，瞎混
<sulit> 实在不行，我就先去兼职
<sulit> zhan: 噢，日子清闲了不是什么好事
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu系统安装完后，swap分区没有被使用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460208 本人新手一个，用笔记本安装了个 ubuntu 12.04 LTS版的系统，安装时 /分区10G、/boot分区200M、swap分区16G、/home分区400+G。内存条是8G的，安装完后，我用 TOP命令查看。。在复制文件的时候。MEM 使
<^k^>  ─> 用了5000000+K，但是SWAP使用一直是0，而且复制速度慢，求指点如何让swap分区动起来。在线等回复。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lisongmeilin …
<sulit> 8G内存
<sulit> swap当然闲了
<sulit> 这伙计。。
<zhan> 哈哈。 swap 动起来更慢
<sulit> 关键是他那内存采用5G
<sulit> 浪费
<huntxu> hibernate，swap就动了
<huntxu> 这都不懂
<sulit> 还是笔记本
<sulit> 是桌面版
<zhan> 这是传说中的 swap 要是内存的两倍
<eexp> 139邮箱还不错，提一个排版建议，2天就改了。
<sulit> 真是老实人
<sulit> 怎么说怎么做
<zhan> eexp: 人家一看是依依你提的啊
<zhan> eexp: 哪里敢不改
<sulit> 我给百度提过建议
<sulit> 人家不理
<zhan> sulit: 你要混到依依这个级别
<sulit> 是关于https协议的
<eexp> zhan: momo 学学
<sulit> zhan: 请先给我份工作
<sulit> zhan: 其他都是扯淡
<zhan> sulit: 找 ee
<sulit> zhan: ee是干嘛的？
<sulit> eexp: 哥，你是做什么工作的？
<zhan> sulit: 好久之前依依就是老板了。
<sulit> zhan: 淘宝店主？
<huntxu> 依依不管在哪一行
<huntxu> 都是同一个职位
<huntxu> --老板
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 店主。。
<zhan> 太小看依依了
<sulit> zhan: 玩笑一下啦
<gad-zllang_> ..
<gad-zllang_> 、nick gad-zllang
<jiero> sulit: 我是淘宝店主，但是不要你。。。
<sulit> jiero: 我不想干淘宝
<sulit> jiero: 没兴趣
<zhan> eexp: 依依老板，给我投点钱吧，我要去做个远程呈现的机器人。
<eexp> . 给可行性方案先
<sulit> zhan: 你是干嵌入式的？
<sulit> zhan: 嵌入式门槛那么高
<zhan> sulit: 不是啊
<zhan> 依依是嵌入式的
<sulit> zhan: 我也面试过嵌入式的
<sulit> zhan: 人家说你连linux源代码都读不懂，你有学习能力吗？
<huntxu> 可行性方案是什么
<huntxu> 好高级
<zhan> eexp: 做好了你就不用去公司上班了，在家里就可以了。派机器人去上班，监视手下干活，最适合你们这样的老板了，
<zhan> 你看还不可行么
<zhan> evernote 的老总就有一个
<sulit> 那是侵犯个人隐私的
<sulit> 监视员工
<zhan> 斯洛登也是用机远程呈现机器人演讲的啊
<eexp> zhan: 作一个面向大众的设备吧。比如震动棒啥的。
<gad-zllang> ...
<zhan> 你个奇葩
<eexp> lol
<sulit> eexp: 节操。。。
<eexp> zhan: 不挣钱的东西，谁作啊
<onlylove> sulit: 做嵌入式读懂linux源码的酒没几个，听他们扯
<zhan> 面向你们这种土豪老板的才好赚钱啊
<eexp> 产品。牢记，要挣钱才叫产品
<sulit> onlylove: 人家就打我脸
<onlylove> sulit: 人就不想要你
<sulit> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> sulit: 这种事情看眼缘的
<onlylove> sulit: 看你顺眼就要你
<zhan> 读源码跟学习能力啥关系啊
<eexp> sulit: 你学啥的
<sulit> onlylove: 虽然长得有点寒颤，但是不影响越短
<onlylove> sulit: 所以有些事别和他们争辩，我能够，你要给他们知道，你爱要要，不要一堆人等着要的态度
<sulit> 不影响阅读啊
<zhan> sulit: 快，好好给ee介绍下
<sulit> eexp: 软件工程
<onlylove> sulit: 他们面试就这样，要了你，有你苦日子过
<sulit> eexp: linux c 嵌入式
<eexp> 额。这么大的范围啊。
<sulit> eexp: 我看apue，unp
<eexp> 你接触过啥芯片设计
<onlylove> eexp: 就是嵌入linux，写驱动的
<sulit> eexp: 范围是大，可塑性好啊
<zhan> eexp: 那这个你有没有兴趣啊，做一个设备，插在手机上，要自拍的时候抽出来，他就自己飞到空中悬停，你用手机可以控制角度和位置，然后自拍。
<eexp> 我们要单片的。便宜的，才挣钱
<sulit> onlylove: 你现在过得什么日子
<eexp> 现在需要m0 m3的
<onlylove> sulit: 测试
<sulit> onlylove: 测试很爽
<onlylove> sulit: 爽你妹
<eexp> zhan: 那不一直有嘛。不面向大众
<sulit> onlylove: 这么给设计的说，孙子，你那个什么有bug
<eexp> 很小的飞行摄像头
<jiero> zhan 那个必须是单独的东西，不能插手机上。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 毛BUG，那明明是feature，你丫的会不会测试
<jiero> zhan: 或者一个遥控内部可以改变形状的凸眼摄像头。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 你敢得罪开发？you can you up
<eexp> onlylove: 上次那sed的feature?
<sulit> onlylove: 我刚毕业
<jiero> zhan: 就像索尼的那个可以插手机上。。。
<sulit> onlylove: no can no bb是吧
<onlylove> sulit: 对‘
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我果然看不懂中文
<jiero> 也看不懂英文
<sulit> dota2今年奖金600万美金了吧
<jiero> no join you die
<sulit> 我是个逗比青年
<sulit> 找个工作真难
<eexp> 现在找工作是难。人多了。
 * jiero 是个什么都不想做的青年，找工作纯属扯谈
<zhan> 不是工作难，是找到你期望的难
<zhan> ee 还嫌找人难呢
<sulit> 我期望值不高
<eexp> 扫地的，都要关系呢。
<sulit> 工资好说
<jiero> sulit: 去当忽悠人的讲师
<sulit> 我这么说吧，吃屎的都要有经验的
<eexp> 恩。我这找人难。人都跑北上广深了
<sulit> jiero: 不祸害别人
<jiero> sulit: 专精才有经验。
<zhan> 不给你机会你去哪搞经验啊
<jiero> zhan: 自己找啊。。。
<sulit> eexp: 擦，北上广也不要咱啊
<sulit> eexp: 我现在在北京，前天回来的
<sulit> 回去答辩了
<eexp> sulit: 去深圳，那边缺人。
<sulit> eexp: 我闲太原
<sulit> 太远
<jiero> 斯纯：”刚刚结束的这学期是一个学术难度很高的学期。。。在专业大课之外还给自己选了完全不擅长的design&tech专业的超难理论和实践课，以及strategy专业的商业课。。。好在经过努力偶尔学霸的我还是以全A成绩通过考验咯~达到近年来GPA新高“ <- 典型的人比人
<eexp> 上次别人还找过来，要我推荐人。搞嵌入式的。
<zhan> eexp: 你个拉皮条的
<sulit> eexp: 都要有经验的
<jiero> sulit: 不去拼，永远没经验
<sulit> eexp: 我就做过一个基于物联网的智慧校园体统
<jiero> sulit: 你错过了实习第一阶梯
<sulit> jiero: 怎么讲？
<eexp> 关键肯自学。啥经验哦。先吹吹，进去再说。
<zhan> 校招的去哪里搞经验啊
<sulit> eexp: 我太实诚了
<zhan> 毕业前去实习。
<sulit> zhan: 去哪儿啊，实习也难找
<jiero> 我被风扇吹会脑袋晕乎。。。
<eexp> sulit: 物联网，你用到zigbee了？
<zhan> zigbee 就是物联网啊
<eexp> zhan: 胡说吧。只是其中一种
<sulit> eexp: 由于时间紧，没用
<zhan> 物联网就是个忽悠
<eexp> 那用的啥？小无线？
<sulit> eexp: 就简单的arm，传感器，PC，数据库，网站
<eexp> 恩，是忽悠。
<jiero> sulit: 没有专精，很难搞工作，你找一条最擅长的吧。
<eexp> 数据传输，用啥？ sulit
<eexp> arm那类芯片？
<sulit> eexp: 串口，做的是个模拟系统
<eexp> 难道是485？
<zhan> 串口。。。
<sulit> eexp: 后来用蓝牙了
<eexp> 蓝牙距离短啊
<zhan> zigbee 的距离有多远啊。
<sulit> eexp: 串口通信半双工
<eexp> 现在的芯片，能空旷400米吧
<eexp> sulit: 也算吧。可以去忽悠。
<sulit> eexp:人家会打脸的
<eexp> 这有啥关系。最近几年，准备好脸就是。要不你咋成长
<sulit> eexp: linux下应用程序如何跟内核交互？不是系统API
<eexp> 这不知道。找 gfrog
<sulit> eexp: 人家还说，在具体点，继续，系统调用
<eexp> 你面的方向不对
<sulit> eexp: 还让往下说，打得我的脸都木了
<zhan> 不了解的就直接说不了解呗
<sulit> zhan: 关键是就是系统调用啊
<zhan> 面试如果只想刁难你，那你怎么都过不去
<sulit> zhan: 那你说是啥？
<zhan> 系统调用。。。 系统 API。。。
<zhan> 就是那个xx号中断？
<sulit> zhan: 你说中断啊
<sulit> zhan: 那个不是应用程序需要考虑的吧
<sulit> zhan: 那都是封装的
<zhan> 封装的不就是 API 么
<sulit> zhan: 是啊
<sulit> zhan: 人家也不说，弄得我都怀疑我了
<zhan> sulit: 这个事情你可以请教 adam
<sulit> 不在这里啊
<zhan> 天天都来
<sulit> 我一直想做apue，unp方面的，也就是linux应用程序开发
<sulit> 关键是好像机会太少了
<sulit> 尤其是对我这样的菜比
<huntxu> 和内核交互访问procfs和sysfs那不算吗。。。
<huntxu> 不是系统API...
<onlylove> sulit: 拉倒吧，进去现学的都有，找工作，就是看你顺眼不，会忽悠不
<zhan> netlink 那一套又算啥？
<onlylove> sulit: 我在北京大半年才找到个差不多的工作
<huntxu> netlink不也算API嘛
<sulit> onlylove: 我长了一张老实的脸
<huntxu> 得找个不是系统API的来说
<zhan> 我也觉得，这个是先不想要了
<onlylove> sulit: 你长了一张好欺负的脸
<sulit> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> sulit: 活该被欺负
<huntxu> onlylove: 其实顺眼还真挺重要
<zhan> 裸 0x80 中断。
<onlylove> sulit: 懂了？
<sulit> onlylove: 懂了，骗就行了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我TMD早看出来了，那帮狗屁HR
<sulit> onlylove: 进去再说
<huntxu> sulit: 骗完咋办
<sulit> huntxu: 骗完，进去就啥都会了
<huntxu> onlylove: HR啥都不懂，而且一般其实HR都没啥决定权
<sulit> huntxu: 自己没那么烂
<huntxu> sulit: 你想多了，进去就啥都会
<onlylove> huntxu: 啥都不懂，没决定权，就她/面你
<zhan> 不是骗，你也要找个能看中你的
<huntxu> onlylove: HR通常要靠蒙的啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你说，找个懂技术的来，人很忙，没时间搭理你
<sulit> zhan: 我一直没谈过恋爱
<zhan> 我去。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 你就比他更能忽就行
<onlylove> huntxu: 对啊，所以人说要骗咯，蒙和骗有区别么
<huntxu> onlylove: 懂技术的来了再给真面目
<huntxu> 因为懂行的一般很难蒙。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 通常不用等懂技术的来，已经决定了
<sulit> onlylove: 我觉得也是
<huntxu> 那不是吧，我见到的HR都不做决定
<onlylove> huntxu: 所以经常有人问，怎么又给找来个SB
<sulit> onlylove: 人家一看，擦，长相影响公司形象就不要了
<onlylove> sulit: 太对了
<onlylove> sulit: 你知道这点就够啦
<huntxu> onlylove: 我经历过的地方，HR一般只稍微聊下，和最后谈待遇啥的这些环节
<onlylove> huntxu: 经常见哪种人，希望不要钱，全栈的
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，不能说不要钱
<sulit> onlylove: 我们这干保险的，一个月8、9k
<huntxu> sulit: 长相抱歉的，见人之前自己修饰下
<onlylove> huntxu: 应该是，给大学生的钱，干农民工的活
<huntxu> 注重点形象不会错的
<onlylove> sulit: 切，你没见卖保险的饿肚子的时候
<sulit> huntxu: 我形象还行
<sulit> huntxu: 没那么烂
<huntxu> sulit: 保险一个月8、9k那是多少年的水平。。。
<zhan> 那刚才说的好像影响市容的感觉
<onlylove> sulit: 和你说，两类不能做的活计，卖保险的，卖房子的
<sulit> huntxu: 两个月
<huntxu> 而且人家一张单没有的时候你都没看见
<huntxu> sulit: 那就是很少数
<sulit> onlylove: 销售，保险
<onlylove> huntxu: 提成
<huntxu> 卖保险极其苦逼
<sulit> huntxu: 提成很高
<onlylove> sulit: 销售可以做，但是有的销售不能做
<huntxu> onlylove: 那也是少数能做到的
<huntxu> onlylove: 要么家里亲戚帮忙
<sulit> on
<huntxu> onlylove: 要么人真很能说服别人
<sulit> 你们在一般在哪儿投简历？
<onlylove> sulit: 你tmd看一个挣八九千的，你看到他身后100个赚保底工资的没？
<sulit> 网投感觉希望渺茫
<huntxu> sulit: 这玩意本来就看缘分
<sulit> onlylove: 还没看到
<sulit> huntxu: 是的
<onlylove> huntxu: 再能说服别人，遇到油盐不进的你也没辙
<huntxu> 拿一堆简历把里面抽一叠扔掉也可以的嘛
<sulit> onlylove: 那个吃的关系网的饭
<zhan> “我们不招运气不好的”
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以保险和销售是很难的 =.=
<sulit> onlylove: 我懂一点
<onlylove> sulit: 没看到吧？我和你说，我见过卖保险的KFC捡剩饭
<onlylove> sulit: 懂恶魔
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，这个社会太刺激了
<huntxu> onlylove: 我见过半年没单的销售
<huntxu> 真的很惨
<onlylove> huntxu: 靠，他半年没单没被开掉？
<huntxu> 不过算攒了很多人品，接下来一年都很不错了后来
<sulit> 网投好的站点有推荐的吗？
<sulit> IT方面的
<huntxu> onlylove: 刚入职半年啊，啥都不懂的情形
<sulit> 我感觉我需要自信
<onlylove> sulit: linkedin？
<zhan> 你们校招的呢？
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦……可怜的孩子……
<sulit> 校招不想去，实在的少
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 要抓住每一个机会
<sulit> zhan: 有一家公司让去，可工资太低了
<zhan> 你刚才不是说工资无所谓么
<sulit> zhan: 1000实习期
<sulit> zhan: 转正不超过3000
<sulit> zhan: 关键是皮包公司
<huntxu> onlylove: 可是人家第二年结束的时候，买了四个轮子的交通工具了
<sulit> zhan: 就是作一些小东西，上不了台面的
<onlylove> huntxu: 奇瑞？BMW？
<sulit> zhan: 去看了，小孩子都不会玩的游戏
<huntxu> onlylove: mazda貌似
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，那看样业绩不错
<huntxu> onlylove: 也就刚过6位数的水平
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04编译安装最新ibus-rime http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460212 这是rime输入法的项目地址 https://github.com/lotem ，最近作者更新了ibus-rime，添加了对14.04任务栏的支持。但是未更新PPA源，源里面只能安装旧版本。 结合 https://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/RimeWithIBus 中12.04下
<^k^>  ─> 的编译安装方法，这里修改了下，主要是部分依赖的更新。 Code: # 安裝編譯工具 sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake # 安裝程序庫 su …
<huntxu> onlylove: 但是人家真有苦的时候啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 我原来认识个妹子买了个2手马2
<onlylove> huntxu: 那没办法
<huntxu> onlylove: 那就是个女的，而且长得还很一般。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 你要是一来就赚的盆满钵满的，那没天理了
<sulit> 有人用vimium的吗？
<sulit> 这个插件很爽的
<sulit> 尤其对键盘控
<wzssyqa> sulit: 算不得很少了呢
<sulit> wzssyqa: ？？
<zhan> 还是要看在什么城市的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 计算机行业什么好入职
<wzssyqa> 用这破龙芯本打字好痛苦
<wzssyqa> sulit: 不知道呢
<onlylove> huntxu: 苦日子真的没啥，有些事我不爱提了，当时被aron说我求同情
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你申请了？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 接个外接吧
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 没有
<huntxu> onlylove: 谁没有那么几天呢，没多大点事
<onlylove> huntxu: 求同情就求同情吧，反正一次就那样了，以后不说了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 很久了的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 龙心本不是刚出来吗
<zhan> 老早就有了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 好几年了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 那个叫什么开源龙
<onlylove> huntxu: 所以你也别说那个销售如何过苦日子
<sulit> wzssyqa: 早期的啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 丫的我最烦同情别人然后嘲笑诉苦的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 有新哦吗？
<huntxu> onlylove: 我说的是 sulit 这种还没开始就说苦的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 是啊
<zhan> 由人及己咯
<sulit> huntxu: 已经开始了
<sulit> huntxu: 我不怕工作苦
<onlylove> sulit: 刚毕业，算毛开始
<huntxu> sulit: 刚毕业，算毛开始
<wzssyqa> sulit: 有新哦吗？
<sulit> 各位大哥给我点脸
<huntxu> sulit: 给你2000一个月，干6000的活，还得接受的情况，遇到过没
<wzssyqa> jiero: 咋消停了
<zhan> 把人家小孩打击惨了，哈哈
<sulit> wzssyqa: 是啊
<sulit> huntxu: 这样的工作找我
<sulit> huntxu: 我先试试
<sulit> huntxu: 混点经验
<onlylove> sulit: 然后试用期过后滚蛋
<huntxu> 想混经验没门
<huntxu> 干一行得爱一行
<zhan> 还有些地方，去了想出来都难
<sulit> onlylove: 做了就可以使劲吹了
<sulit> zhan: 比如说？
<onlylove> sulit: 你可以吹吹试试，他们会以干的事件不长，不稳定，各种原因玩你
<zhan> 那你不是也嫌要你的那个公司
<onlylove> sulit: 北京站招保安的看到过没？
<sulit> onlylove: 我是怕没事干，我闲不住啊
<sulit> onlylove: 看到了
<onlylove> sulit:那个就是好进不好出的地方
<zhan> sulit: 某些研究所
<onlylove> sulit: 闲不住啊，去看代码去
<sulit> onlylove: 怎么讲，你走不就是了吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 走吧，工钱留下
<sulit> onlylove: 生存问题尚未解决
<onlylove> sulit: 人可以滚
<sulit> onlylove: 有合同法的好不？
<onlylove> sulit: 想要工钱，来几个五大三粗的揍你
<zhan> 哈哈
<onlylove> sulit: 合同法？亲，别闹
<zhan> 合同法
<onlylove> sulit: 我和你说了，这就是真事
<sulit> onlylove: 我最不怕挨揍了
<onlylove> sulit: 你不怕不怕吧……
<sulit> onlylove: 揍了就讹人
<sulit> onlylove: 无赖这招得学啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你讹下试试，人揍了你把你扔大街上
<onlylove> sulit: 擦，那个招保安的就是个无赖公司
<huntxu> 你居然和无赖比无赖
<huntxu> 真是不知道天高地厚
<onlylove> sulit: 你居然和无赖比无赖
<zhan> 揍你个生活不能自理，
<sulit> onlylove: 好吧
<sulit> 我跪了
<onlylove> sulit: 说你啥壕，水工爷爷的话送你？图样图森破！
<zhan> 人家背后庞大一个集团。你一个。被咋弄死的都不知道
<zhan> 有的是人陪你玩。
<sulit> 给点积极地
<zhan> 但是你要吃饭啊
<zhan> 能能玩几天
<huntxu> sulit: 给你点积极的
<sulit> 这个改天再说
<sulit> huntxu: 积极地
<huntxu> sulit: 有个小伙，工作五年，攒了点钱，在北京买房了
<sulit> huntxu: 完了？
<huntxu> sulit: 五年攒了三万，加上父母给了四百多万，三环内买了套
<zhan> 哈哈
<sulit> huntxu: 吊，他老子真吊
<huntxu> sulit: 你也可以去买彩票
<huntxu> 人生充满希望
<gad-zllang> 满满负能量 ...........
<zhan> 啥都选好了，就等双色球
<sulit> huntxu: 彩票，我就没想买过
<sulit> huntxu: 不信那玩意
<onlylove> zhan: 双色球点赞！~\(≧▽≦)/~
<huntxu> 今天看中了两套房，一辆车
<huntxu> 就等星期天晚上了
<onlylove> huntxu: 你等3d？
<sulit> huntxu: 做个好梦
<sulit> huntxu: 是吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 双色球啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，你也等双色球啊
<huntxu> 传说中的七颗珠子不是
<huntxu> onlylove: 翻个20倍买
<onlylove> huntxu: 嗯，凑齐七龙珠，满足你一个愿望，凑齐双色球，下半辈子不用愁
<sulit> 国内linux方面的开发很少吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 很多
<sulit> 我卡满天是java的
<sulit> onlylove: 主要方向是？
<sulit> onlylove: 服务器？
<sulit> onlylove: 运维？
<onlylove> sulit: 开发，当然是嵌入式
<sulit> onlylove: 噢
<onlylove> sulit: 学java吧，骚年，android开发很火的
<onlylove> sulit: hadoop也是java写的
<zhan> 那倒是，漫天求android的
<sulit> onlylove: 不像学java，感觉上不了台面
<sulit> onlylove: 学好了
<onlylove> sulit: 靠，你敢说java上不了台面？
<sulit> onlylove: c，可以走天下
<onlylove> sulit: 拉倒吧
<zhan> 这娃明显和显示脱节啊
<zhan> 现实
<zhan> 不肯面对现实
<gad-zllang> 情怀啊。。。
<sulit> 来刺激一下我
<zhan> vim 和 emacs 哪个好用？
<huntxu> ios吧，趁人还少
<onlylove> sulit: C，除了基础系统，基本没啥方向，JAVA呢，哪里都能用
<zhan> ruby 和 python 哪个好？
<sulit> zhan: 别抽？
<onlylove> sulit: 走天下？
<sulit> onlylove: 我是说哪儿都能用啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你见过用c写web的？没见过吧？有人用java写
<huntxu> 所以哪儿都不好用
<huntxu> 这就是现实
<sulit> onlylove: java能些驱动吗？
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 是哪方向 的？
<onlylove> sulit: 擦，lua都能写驱动
<sulit> onlylove: 哥，解释web的肯定是C、c++写的
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 啥？
<onlylove> sulit: 知道lua是啥？
<sulit> onlylove: 高效
<zhan> lua 也是 c 写的
<zhan> 哈哈
<sulit> onlylove: 别打脸
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 问下你搞哪方面的。
<onlylove> sulit: 高效？你是说执行高效还是开发高效？
<sulit> onlylove: 执行
 * zhan 我用 c 我自豪，我就是 bs 那些用 java 的
<sulit> onlylove: 我喜欢风一样的感觉
<hoxily> 这年头追求的是开发高效
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 到处打杂的...
<onlylove> zhan: 别捣乱，BSD就支持lua驱动
<onlylove> sulit: 这年头要的是开发高效
<zhan> onlylove: 我学他说话么
<onlylove> sulit: 你可以写shit一样的代码，只要work
<sulit> onlylove: 开发高效，linux还是用c写
<hoxily> 硬件水平提升的情况下，即使跑VM都不在意了。
<huntxu> 去lua喷一下，马上就实现个自举
<onlylove> zhan: 靠，你让他说我打脸
<huntxu> sulit: 你想太多了，内核那是靠人力堆的
<onlylove> sulit: linux是基础，拜托
<zhan> sulit: 你混淆了“开发高效“和”运行高效“
<sulit> huntxu: 这个知道
<onlylove> sulit: 搞基础的不赚钱的
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，这不就为了高效
<huntxu> sulit: 跟开发高效一点扯不上关系
<zhan> onlylove: 不知道他说的打脸啥意思。
<sulit> zhan: 没，我只是没区分而已
<onlylove> sulit: 你TMD开发高效和执行高效都弄不明白，边玩去
<sulit> huntxu: 我没说开发高效
<sulit> onlylove: 这个很清楚啊
<hoxily> 真当这么多年来，编译计术吃屎的啊。
<sulit> onlylove: 有啥不明白啊
<hoxily> 技术
<sulit> onlylove: 只是没去区分对待啊
<onlylove> sulit: 我毕业那会儿，我同学面试，人问，汇编会吗？我同学说，这年头谁用汇编，那多慢啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你自己考虑
<sulit> onlylove: 然后？
<onlylove> sulit: 没然后
<huntxu> hoxily: 当年看到man qsort的时候，世界观就崩塌了一下。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 汇编，是因为体积小，而且执行效率高，但是汇编开发速度慢
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，你同学肯定不是面的嵌入式
<zhan> 哈哈
<onlylove> sulit: 你是不是傻
<zhan> onlylove: 你跟他扯不清楚
<sulit> onlylove: 我这人就是有点直
<sulit> onlylove: 干嘛说得那么难听
<onlylove> sulit: 学电子的不免嵌入式面网站开发？
<onlylove> sulit: 我说的不难听啊
<sulit> onlylove: 我不知道你同学学点子啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你直我也不拐弯子啊
<sulit> onlylove: 你也没说啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你觉得这年头，用汇编的，能有几个行当
<sulit> onlylove: 自己写着玩
<onlylove> sulit: 我一个做互联网的，我用汇编，我得多大脑洞
<onlylove> sulit: 老大，你去面试啊
<sulit> onlylove: 汇编也得能看懂啊
<onlylove> sulit: 面试官问你，亲，会写汇编玩不？我们做网站开发的
<zhan> 你是去找工作，人家只需要马上来就好干活的。
<sulit> onlylove: 又是网站开发
<huntxu> “我来玩玩，让我学几个月”，“滚出”
<onlylove> zhan: 算了，我发现傻的是我 和 sulit讲不明白
<zhan> 不会你会什么就能做什么
<huntxu> onlylove: 哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<sulit> onlylove: 我应经把你逼疯了
<onlylove> sulit: 你活该找不到工作
<zhan> onlylove: 你跟他讲逻辑，他跟你讲感情
<sulit> onlylove: 说得这么直接
<sulit> onlylove: 唉
<onlylove> sulit: TMD我好心帮你，你来捣乱，良心喂狗了是吧
<sulit> onlylove: 我没捣乱啊
<onlylove> sulit: 滚粗
<sulit> 我面嵌入式，确实需要汇编啊
<sulit> 好得得看懂啊
<sulit> 你刚才话没说明吧
<onlylove> sulit: 我就给你讲，我同学说，那汇编效率多低啊
<onlylove> sulit: 所以你还是没弄明白开发效率和执行效率
<sulit> onlylove: 恩，是开发效率低
<sulit> onlylove: 我明白
<onlylove> sulit: Linux要的是执行效率
<gshmu> 用origin/master 更新本地分支 命令是什么？？？
<onlylove> sulit: 这个是基础软件，
<sulit> onlylove: 嵌入式要的都是执行效率的
<sulit> onlylove: 底层哈
<huntxu> gshmu: 如果已经track了的话直接pull/rebase就可以啊
<onlylove> sulit: 算了，不和你扯了，晚点没饭了，你自己好好考虑怎么找工作去吧
<sulit> onlylove: 那祝你工作顺利，身心健康
<gshmu> 我只想更新别人修改的到我本地分支
<gshmu> huntxu: 别人更新了master  我只更新了我的分支
<huntxu> gshmu: 没懂你的需求
<huntxu> gshmu: 你本地的分支没和origin/master track是么
<gshmu> huntxu: 我pull master然后修改 提交到一个新分支
<gshmu> 我本地只有我的分支
<gshmu> master被更新了  我要更新我的分支 怎么做
<huntxu> gshmu: 然后你希望把你的修改合并到现在的origin/master上？
<gshmu> 是吧别人master的修改 更新到我的分支
<gshmu> 就好比 在我的分支 merge master
<huntxu> gshmu: 那你就merge啊...
<gshmu>  git merge origin/master  不对
<huntxu> 报啥问题
<gshmu> Already up-to-date  什么都没更新
<huntxu> git fetch origin/master
<huntxu> 然后再merge试试
<gshmu> huntxu: 试试下
<gshmu> huntxu: 表示无效
<huntxu> gshmu: 你的fetch操作有正常更新么
<gshmu> you
<jiero> wzssyqa:  什么？
<huntxu> gshmu: 那就不知道了，没遇到过
<gad-zllang> git pull origin master:master
<jiero> nyfair:  姑娘，教我追女孩子
<nyfair> jiero: 几岁的？
<gshmu> huntxu: 比较我的分支 和 远程master 命令
<gshmu> git diff 后面呢？？？
<nyfair> 20-的，你颜怎么样？20+的，你钱多少
<gshmu> 我看到的 都是本地分支 表示没用
<huntxu> gshmu: git log YOURBRANCH..origin/master
<huntxu> gshmu: log就可以啊
<gshmu> .. 什么意思
<huntxu> gshmu: 额，不知道怎么解释
<gshmu> 就是不是笔误 有两点
<gshmu> 没有空格
<huntxu> 不是，就是两点
<jiero> nyfair:  22
<huntxu> 没空格
<jiero> nyfair:  哦。我没钱。。。
<huntxu> gshmu: 这个会显示的是在origin/master不在YOURBRANCH里的commit
<huntxu> gshmu: 两个分支名调个位置可以反过来
<huntxu> 就这么简单
<gshmu> 好像更新了
<nyfair> jiero: 那让给我吧
<freeflying> gfrog: hamo呢
<huntxu> 如果啥都看不到，就是所有在origin/master里的commit都已经在YOURBRANCH里找到了 gshmu
<jiero> nyfair:  你是喜欢女孩子的么？
<jiero> nyfair: 如果她去上海，会告诉你
<gshmu> 看到本地报红了
<gshmu> yep
<nyfair> jiero: 那种我不要
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 这不废话么
<jiero> nyfair:  我不是说她是那种，我没有问过她对这方面的看法。
<jiero> 白羊座 是什么
<lainme> jiero: 开始研究星座了？
<zhan> 还在纠结啊
<jiero> lainme:  哦。以前研究过。
<jiero> lainme:  研究的基本是前推 10个月，到底有什么联系？
<zhan> http://tech.163.com/14/0530/09/9TFV7L3H000915BF.html
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 程序员示爱度娘刘冬被拒 蹲地痛哭被拉走_网易科技
<nyfair> jiero: 星座很准的，相信我
<jiero> nyfair: 。恩。似乎是。我这种双子座的确实是。
<makelove3345> 这是什么地方？
 * nyfair 表示，所有信星座的100%都是脑残
<nyfair> jiero: 你看准不准
<jiero> nyfair:  哈哈
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<jiero> nyfair:  真像上海人呢。
<zhan> 好准
<zhan> 看来 jiero 快没救了
<zhan> 接下去估计要自残了
<makelove3345> 请问怎样俺装cinnamon??
<jiero> zhan: 自残已经过时了，自残一个月，好了很多了。
<jiero> nyfair:   恩。概率是多少？
<jiero> nyfair: 还是说，怎么追女孩子？
<zhan> jiero: http://www.xinli001.com/info/12465/
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 为何会拿好人卡(一) 绝对不要做的几件事 - 心理杂志 - 壹心理
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • google dns 不能解析 www.caijing.com.cn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460213 以前一直以为 google dns 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 是稳定的万能的，但今天发现一个问题，他不能解析 www.caijing.com.cn ，不知道为什么？ 添加 opendns 的服务器后，恢复正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-30 13:15
<zhan> jiero: 快去学
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 如何一条命令里执行多条命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460214 1，如果在apt-get update 之后，紧接着安装某个软件？ 2， 怎样一条命令安装多个软件？ 直接空格然后罗列吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2014-05-30 13:21
<onlylove> zhan: 学毛，jiero已经出局了
<zhan> 总结下咋出局的
<zhan> 以后机会还多呢
<jiero> zhan:  感觉喜欢上别人的第四天就表白了。
<zhan> 你看哪个绝对不要做的事情。送花，表白。。。
<jiero> zhan:   哈，我当时单纯的，希望对方不要躲着我。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 无聊，翻出炸弹人来玩玩「有图、有资源」 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460215 20140530_001.jpg 20140530_005.jpg bombermaaan_1.4.0-1_i386.deb bombermaaan-data_1.4.0-1_i386.deb 说明：可自定义键盘方案、出发位置及地图等等 统计信息: 发表于 由 大宝 — 2014-05-30 13:29
<lainme> jiero: 可能你表白了，别人才躲你。不熟悉的话，警惕心会比较高
<jiero> lainme: 现在不警惕了，我不知道是不是该再说。
<zhan> http://www.56.com/u68/v_MTE1MjUwODQx.html
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 少女和少妇的区别是什么？全程爆笑无尿点【第15期】_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<sulit> time
<sulit> ^k^: time
<^k^> sulit, 09时。  13:35
<sulit> ^k^: who
<^k^> sulit, 休洛伯纳。  13:37
<jiero> lainme:  哦，然后呢。现在警惕心小了。也不怕和我单独出去的。
<Niac> 牛逼
<zhan> 螺旋上升
<jiero> ？
<slucx> puppy是不是在 与ramdisk相同的目录下搜索.sfs文件？
<zhan> jiero: 那个好人卡系列很有道理的，可以好好看看
<slucx> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7549116/
<sherry_zhang> 哈哈哈
<huntxu> jiero: 你都带出去了啊
<jiero> huntxu:  没有。
<jiero> huntxu:  是可以，但是我不知道去哪里
<jiero> huntxu:  最简单的，恐怕是逛书店。。。
<zhan> 文青
<huntxu> 别逛书店了
<jiero> zhan: 好人卡系列有道理，可是我正好是那种给予不稳定性的人。
<slucx> puppy .sfs not found
 * jiero 属于随时出新主意玩的。
<zhan> jiero: 那个系列有十几篇
<freeflying> happyaron: gfrog 我两台一路升级的14.04上 ntpdate都不能同步时间
<jiero> huntxu: 。那么教我
<jiero> zhan: 恩。我看看
 * nyfair 好无聊
<nyfair> 老司机老司机
<huntxu> jiero: 找 nyfair 教你
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  教我啊
<jiero> nyfair: 她是绝对不想被帮忙的，又喜欢去帮助别人的。
<zhan> 同谋，投入感。
<jiero> zhan:  ？投入感？同谋？
<zhan> "一段好的关系该有什么要素？有人以为是承诺、亲密度。但唯一的关键点在于「彼此对于这段关系投入的力道是否接近」。"
<jusss> hoxily: win7下有啥能监测实时流量的软件？
<jusss> 监测上传下载的速度和联网的程序
<zhan> jiero: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA5MDA5NTMzNw==&mid=200208983&idx=1&sn=50c6c5f6dc0d5d4d4bd402cff58149e0   第四篇
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 为何会拿好人卡　　(四) 共谋、涉入度、压力最小的路
<hoxily> jusss: resmon.exe
<hoxily> jusss: Win+R 然后输入 resmon 回车
<makelove3345> 360
<slucx> 原来puppy那货只能在跟目录
<jiero> zhan:  看着你给的，我的感觉。还是仅仅是朋友，即使有着很高的相互信任感。但仍然只在朋友的层次。
<jiero> 不过这样对我来说，也算是满足了——如果她不离开的话。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 哦
<hoxily> jusss: 很好用吧？
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 现在还是不自在呢。
<jusss> hoxily: 有其它的没
<zhan> jiero: 那个人还写了“急救失恋”系列
<hoxily> jusss: 没了。
<hoxily> jusss: 你想做什么？
<jusss> hoxily: 在桌面上实时显示流量监控
<jusss> hoxily: 自带的貌似太难看了。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 装360安全卫士吧
<hoxily> jusss: 支持换皮肤。
<hoxily> jusss: :p
<jusss> hoxily: 那还不如装comodo
<jusss> hoxily: 就要个监测流量功能 其它啥也不要
<jusss> hoxily: 360和comodo这种巨吃内存的用不起
<hoxily> jusss: 那么你Google下 桌面gadget
<jusss> hoxily: 正在google
<hoxily> jusss: 被微软放弃的桌面小应用
<zhan> jiero: http://www.projectup.net/blog/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=640%3A2010-06-30-08-00-00&Itemid=25
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 要不自己写一个？
<slucx> #first look inside initrd...
<slucx>  848 [ -f /${PUPXXXSFS} ] && PUPSFS="rootfs,rootfs,/${PUPXXXSFS}"
<slucx>  
<jiero> zhan:  我是根本没开始哈。
<jusss> hoxily: 咋写
<jusss> hoxily: 一点不会图像编程
<hoxily> jusss: 学！
<jusss> hoxily: 找到个这个 http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=4865
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Download Microsoft Network Monitor 3.4 from Official Microsoft Download Center
<hoxily> 但是想做的好看，很难。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu VNC连接只显示命令行 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460216 VNC显示不出桌面 只有命令行部分 YY截图20140530131014.png YY截图20140530131022.png YY截图20140530130845.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqbill — 2014-05-30 13:58
<gshmu> 我强列建议这个聊天室 有些人少丢人
<gshmu> 各种无关！！！   鄙视
<imtxc> 啥
<zhan> 啥？
<jiero> imtxc zhan 说我
<jusss> ？
<imtxc> 我刚打开就看到有人骂我
<zhan> 为啥骂你
<zhan> 没看见啊
<jiero> imtxc:  单独开窗口骂你？
<imtxc> 不知道啊，我就看见有人批评人我就觉得是在批评我
<jusss> "[14:24:59] <gshmu> 我强列建议这个聊天室 有些人少丢人"
<jiero> .
<zhan> 受虐倾向
<jusss> "[14:25:10] <gshmu> 各种无关！！！   鄙视"
<jusss> 好高级
<jiero> 这里本身就是杂烩
<jusss> imtxc: 你用Emacs？
<jiero> zhan:  这个。。。文章我倒是奇怪，我其实一直问自己，我到底真的是想恋爱么？为什么连性冲动都没有。
<imtxc> jusss: 用啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你出家吧
<imtxc> jiero: 鄙视你
<jusss> imtxc: elisp的lambda求值自身？
<imtxc> jusss: 不会 elisp 的 emacs 玩家
<jusss> imtxc: 发现elisp的lambda和其它的lambda好不一样呀
<zhan> 啥不一样啦？
<jusss> zhan: elisp把求值lambda表达式返回自身
<jusss> zhan: 而并不是函数
<onlylove> zhan: 你看了这么多，有媳妇啦？
<onlylove> zhan: 你得给 jiero点效果啥的看
<zhan> 额
<zhan> 理论研究
<imtxc> zhan: …………
<imtxc> zhan: 看啥
<onlylove> 擦，那个说不发无关内容的，我刚想问他点东西，就跑路了
<nyfair> 流量监控看win8任务管理器不就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么不被妹子发好人卡
<jusss> zhan: 比如 (defun bla (lambda (n) n))返回 (lambda (n) n)正常其它lisp返回的是一个过程
<onlylove> imtxc: 有兴趣否
<jusss> nyfair: 我win7
<jiero> onlylove:  哈妹子们给的都是 “人很好” “找到自己的幸福”
<makelove3345> 请问ubuntu在哪里可以下载？？？？
<lainme> 典型好人卡……
<onlylove> nyfair: 问你个事情，32位系统，单个进程最大能申请多少内存
<jusss> zhan: 就是elisp把lambda表达式当成了个表达式，而其它Lisp把它当成一个可运算的函数
<onlylove> lainme: 你觉得 jiero还有救否
<hoxily> makelove3345: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu
<zhan> jusss: 那就是 (bla 1) 这样的不能运行咯
<jusss> zhan: 对头
<jiero> lainme: 没问题啊。她们都有男朋友的。
<jusss> zhan: 只能用(funcall bal 1)这种
<zhan> jusss: 没试过， scheme 里面是可以的。emacs 里面 lambda 函数写得少。
<lainme> onlylove: 肯定有适合他的另一半，但目前这个不清楚。没有完全拒绝，说不定还行
<zhan> 加在 hook 里面是可以用的
<jusss> zhan: 而且elisp的defun感觉好弱，远不如setq,
<nyfair> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> lainme: 备胎？
<nyfair> jiero: NTR
<jusss> zhan: scheme是静态作用域
<jiero> nyfair:  呃。我没看中她们啊。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39748
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google纪念哪吒闹海上映35周年
<onlylove> 今天的Doodle不错
<zhan> jusss: 试了下，还真是。。。
<jusss> zhan: 但好像cl同时支持动态和静态作用域
<jiero> onlylove: 切，她不需要我当备胎；要备胎她应该有一大片。。。
<zhan> 那个啥 lexical 作用域貌似不久前才实现
<lainme> onlylove: 其实我也不懂女生心里。我当时开始也是拒绝，后来被说服了
<onlylove> jiero: 丢给你个胡萝卜，自己切着玩去！
<jusss> zhan: ...scheme是第一个支持lexical作用域的Lisp
<imtxc> www.google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<jiero> onlylove: 。切萝卜。
<onlylove> lainme: 被说服……
<jiero> lainme: 。被说服了。
<imtxc> 拿吒
<onlylove> lainme: 心理学有些是忽悠人的
<zhan> jusss: 我说 el 里面。
<jiero> lainme: 关键是你讲道理
<onlylove> jiero: 祝你明天过节过的快乐
 * jiero 被描述为分析过度。
<jiero> onlylove: 明天过节？
<nyfair> onlylove: 同求
<onlylove> lainme: 要不要把你从女生堆里另划一个圈圈……
<lainme> onlylove: 驳斥我所有拒绝的理由，论证我对他是有好感的
<jusss> zhan: 用lexical-let可生成静态作用域
 * onlylove 发现明天5月31号……
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove> lainme: 嗯，我想说，不是说没理由拒绝就是有好感啊
 * jiero 好久不见 nyfair 。。。真的是本人？
<jiero> onlylove: 确实，我应该过一段时间再问。
<onlylove> lainme: 中间有块空白啊，假设拒绝是-1，接受是1，中间是0的状态没考虑啊
<nyfair> lainme: 就当我多嘴，这种不知天高地厚的自恋形人格可是禁区啊
<jusss> onlylove: win下最好的播放器是不是wmp呀？
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<lainme> onlylove: 这是两方面的，不是一回事。其实我开始也是觉得比较突然，没想好
<onlylove> lainme: 所以，其实你对他应该是介于0和1之间
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，只要有解码器，win下最好的是mplayer
<nyfair> onlylove: linux下最好的都不是mplayer，win上怎么可能？
<onlylove> lainme: 这事情嘛，问nyfair就好啦
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道是vlc？
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你为啥是恋爱专家了？
<nyfair> jiero: 因为你们都是盲人
<cherrot> jusss: scheme 和 common lisp 哪一个更方便？
<nyfair> jiero: 你在问道于盲
<onlylove> nyfair: 只要有解码器，就看操作和功能了，mplayer，加速减速播放，快速截屏，这些都有
<onlylove> nyfair: wmp貌似没有
<jusss> cherrot: cl更实用 scheme更干净吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 你开始玩函数了？
<nyfair> onlylove: wmp的解码器基于dshow架构，任何解码器都能用,mplayer只有自带的。另外,mpalyer的渲染器太差
<cherrot> onlylove: 函数挺好用的
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以说，只要有解码器，说起来，mplayer能调用第三方解码器吧？
<cherrot> jusss: 为什么呢？ 我还以为是相反
<nyfair> onlylove: 不能
<onlylove> nyfair: 渲染差这个倒是
<lainme> onlylove: 那只是他的习惯，不是真的自恋型。而且的确有好感，只是开始没准备
<cherrot> jusss: clojure 应该是scheme族的吧？
<onlylove> lainme: 你看，还是有好感的嘛
<onlylove> lainme: 这句话是不是该和 nyfair说……
<onlylove> nyfair: 人说了，不是自恋
<onlylove> 度娘贴吧又抽风了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又不是当事人，你就当我嘛忽悠
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这么冷静睿智的，是不是早结婚了
 * jiero 才是自恋，认为是个人都应该对我有好感。。。
<jusss> cherrot: cl有大量的库和宏， scheme貌似比较少
<nyfair> onlylove: 相反，也许再过几年就出家了
<jiero> nyfair:  呃。。
<cherrot> jusss: 哦 从这一方面倒是
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该和 jiero在一起，他也有出家倾向
<nyfair> onlylove: 我太浮躁了
<zhan> scheme 一直是学院派的玩具啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
 * jiero 给 nyfair一副眼罩，看不见，就不浮躁了
 * jiero 还是能记得她的眼神。。。
<lainme> onlylove: 眼神变差了
<hoxily> jusss: 看你老是掉线
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<zhan> 在里面玩玩啥停机问题啊，自递归啊，啥的
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme：什么时候结婚呢？
<onlylove> zhan: 递归不就是自己递归自己么，咋还有自递归和他递归？
<lainme> jiero: 毕业了吧
<jusss> zhan: lisp的栈和c的栈一样吗？
<zhan> onlylove: 嗯，胡说八道而已。
<jiero> lainme: 那就快了呢 :)
<makelove3345> 有没有在笔记本上wine出穿越火线的？？
<jusss> makelove3345: 没有。。。
 * jiero 这里的男的，几乎除了单身的就是结婚的
<nyfair> makelove3345: tencent protect岂是wine这种渣渣能玩弄的？
<jusss> makelove3345: 估计最多有人玩玩dota之类的，这几乎很少人玩穿越貌似
<zhan> jusss: 当年 SICP 第5章讲了一些，我没认真看。。。
<nyfair> makelove3345: 你玩韩服版本应该能wine
<jiero> nyfair:  fps 有什么好玩的？
<nyfair> jusss: dota2这种抄袭lol的渣渣游戏
<makelove3345> 那么cs呢？？
<zhan> 不过递归实现都差不多。
<jiero> makelove3345: 直接买啊。可以玩的。
<jiero> makelove3345: 要啥wine
<nyfair> jiero: 你出钱？
<jiero> nyfair: 我不出
<nyfair> jiero: no money you say a jb
<jiero> nyfair: 没看我是刺杀么
<jiero> nyfair 把自己卖给我吧。
<jiero> nyfair: lol
 * jiero 觉得 nyfair很好玩
<jusss> zhan: sicp第五章没讲到底解释器咋回事感觉。。。
<jusss> zhan: 函数调用函数，栈怎么操作，
<zhan> jusss: 我坚持做习题到第4章，第五章看不下去了。
<nyfair> zhan: 下部小电影，然后继续
<jusss> zhan: 我把它当成了参考书，只是随便翻翻，
<jiero> huntxu:  靠，到底能和她去哪里啊。。。
<zhan> jiero: 去哪里都比书店好
<lainme> jiero: 逛街，聊天，看电影？
<nyfair> 这样太通俗了，脑残病人需要浪漫
<nyfair> jiero: 这是你最缺的
<imtxc> jiero: 俗
<zhan> nyfair: 脑袋不好用，太浪费时间了。
<imtxc> nyfair: 有啥好看的小电影
<jiero> nyfair: 浪漫，那是什么。。。
<nyfair> zhan: 上半身思考累了用下半身思考
<lainme> 不懂浪漫。。。
 * jiero 不懂浪漫。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你要是够帅，你整天打dota也浪漫
<zhan> 那也不能说去逛书店啊
<imtxc> cc lainme
<nyfair> jiero: 你要是够帅，你整天打dota也浪漫
<jiero> zhan: 陪妹子去她喜欢的地方啊。
<nyfair> cc lainme
<imtxc> zhan: 那个通宵书店不错
<lainme> 为什么都cc我
<jiero> nyfair:  我够帅，她够漂亮，所以抵消了。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> zhan: 跟文艺妹子yp的成功率非常大，信我的
<zhan> 让你现身说法，教教 jiero
<nyfair> imtxc: 大师，私信！
<imtxc> jiero 就是 ubuntu-cn 频道花样做死冠军
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 帅没有鸟用
<nyfair> imtxc: 那种喜欢穷游云南西藏的？
<jiero> yp 是什么？
<imtxc> nyfair: 对
<^k^> jiero: define:yp |YP|.com local search connects you with over 19 million local businesses. Find people and find the right business and get things done! |YP|, the new way to do, aka ...
<nyfair> imtxc: 蛤蛤，好文青
<imtxc> nyfair: 带大大的粗框眼镜的
<jiero> imtxc: 她身体不好，我不可让她太累。。。
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 这话
<imtxc> jiero: 你不想上人家你泡人家？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<zhan> 一切不以xxxx的xxxx都是耍流氓
<jiero> imtxc: 本来我就没搞懂！
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Wargame: Red Dragon（野战：赤龙）看起来不错哦～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460217 要价 $39.99，哪位土豪行侠仗义一把，购买共享一下下？ 类型：策略游戏，单机、联网 系统要求：Ubuntu 12.04 及以上，64位 CPU：2.5G 及以上 内存：2G 及以上 显卡：256M 及以上 可用硬
<jiero> zhan: 别和我说。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你这是真心实意的耍流氓啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我本来就是流氓啊。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 什么时候说我是好人了。
 * jiero 本身就没那么多占有欲。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你是个坏人
<zhan> 是个混球
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 12.04LTS 安装openmediavault出现一下问题，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460218 B5B78D670EE88997A77B9F78781A0370.jpg 怎么解决~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bestet — 2014-05-30 15:02
<jiero> imtxc zhan 说实在的，我已经非常放纵了。。。但是总是无法停止那种，不要伤害到她的思维模式。。。
<zhan> 这话纠结得我没看明白
<jiero> 感情，最终被理性修正。
<imtxc> jiero: 估计能懂你说话的人不多
<jusss> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 你说话太难懂了 lol
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> 对头
<jiero> cherrot
<gebjgd> jiero, 你也会泡妞？
<zhan> 看来不是我一个人有这感觉啊。
<jusss> 来句粗俗点的“啪啪就是干”
<jiero> gebjgd:  我不会啊，被那女孩的闺蜜说不会追
<gebjgd> jiero, 不用追
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 推倒直接插
<gebjgd> jiero, 表达你的爱
<jusss> gebjgd: 对头
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。
<zhan> 把看热闹的人都快急死了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是一个思维方向上。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那你就终生无性好了
<gebjgd> jiero, 你果然是天生太监
<hoxily> 有爱无性和有性无爱
<jiero> cherrot imtxc 简单说，我自己在纠结，就好象，是让她走掉给她更多找到真爱的机会；还是留下她，相处一段时间
<gebjgd> hoxily, 女人都是日久生情
 * jiero 的自私方式对不对啊。。。
<onlylove> zhan: 看毛热闹，看热闹的妹子太累，已经跑了一个了
<zhan> jiero: 你怎么知道她走了就是找到真爱，找一个还不如你呢，还天天虐待她呢
<zhan> onlylove: 那个 l5e 啊
<gebjgd> zhan, 看用什么虐待了
<imtxc> jiero: 来人，ban了 jiero 吧
<jiero> zhan: 怕那一点，但是我觉得她这么聪明可爱的应该不会有此问题。
<gebjgd> jiero, 感觉你是女的
<imtxc> zhan: 你确定你理解他在说啥么
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你在牛牛捏捏的追汉子
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 你肯定你的性别？
<jiero> gebjgd: 有点
<imtxc> jiero: 哥要有你那脸蛋儿，早都万人斩了
<gebjgd> jiero, 脱光了  躺倒
<jiero> gebjgd: 我属于先冲动再分析的，冲动了被拒绝了，就变女的了。
<jusss> gebjgd: 日久生情+ 10086
<imtxc> jiero: 拒绝了怕个鸟
<zhan> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 拒绝过我的人可以组一个集团军了，我还不照样努力呢么
<imtxc> jiero: 婆婆妈妈，该上就上
<imtxc> jiero: 完了再说认帐不认帐的事儿
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 我没有万人斩啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 啊？
<imtxc> huntxu: 感谢帅胡须
<jiero> huntxu:  百人斩你是做到了
<imtxc> huntxu: 其实要是所有的帅哥都跟 jiero 一样，那倒好了，我也就可以万人斩了
 * huntxu 没有百人斩
<jiero> huntxu: 斩10人
 * imtxc 膜拜千人斩的 huntxu
<Niac> 求怎么被斩啊
<zhan> 十步杀一人
<jiero> Niac: 。。。
<Niac> 三月硬是不给kiss
<jiero> Niac: 你是女孩？
<imtxc> Niac: 你是女的？
<huntxu> Niac: 你是女的？
<Niac> jiero: male
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> Niac: 直接下一个啊
 * jiero 践踏 Niac
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈哈
 * imtxc 花样作死亚军 Niac
<Niac> imtxc: 不给我也没办法啊
<yunfan> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251313165532?lpid=82  看这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ M9 Aluminum Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard Case Cover Stand for Apple iPad Mini | eBay
<imtxc> Niac: 换啊大佬
<huntxu> 三个月。。。
<huntxu> 太矬了
<imtxc> Niac: 半个月推不倒还搞毛
<huntxu> 果然百人斩的脸还是有好处的
<Niac> imtxc: 屌丝大备胎，哪有资本换啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> Niac: 正常人5次之内必须推到吧
<jiero> Niac:  imtxc 才是泛滥的，换了一火车了
<yunfan> 有性无爱比较好  日久生厌了以后 可以放她走
<imtxc> huntxu: 妹子嘛，就是看脸，看称，看余额
<Niac> 想啊，没的换
<jiero> 。。。跟你没得说。。。
<imtxc> Niac: 那也别磨蹭啊
<imtxc> Niac: 我是说真的
<Niac> imtxc: 求指教
<imtxc> Niac: 趁早闪啊
<Niac> imtxc: 不给kiss是不是很过分啊
<imtxc> Niac: 不过分啊
<imtxc> Niac: 简直就是变态啊
<jiero> Niac: 他是单纯打一枪换个地方，根本就是找女人的。
<zhan> Niac: 明确关系了么。
<Niac> 恩
<imtxc> zhan: ………………
<zhan> 明确了还不给
 * imtxc 好奇怎么明确的？
<zhan> 表白人家答应了呗
<Niac> 没表白
<zhan> 那是被表白啦
 * imtxc 的经验里面，第二天还联系的，都不能算明确了。。。
<Niac> 相亲的
<jiero> Niac: 。。。
<zhan> 笑死
<jiero> Niac: 。。。你和 imtxc 完全不同啊。。。
<imtxc> Niac: 放弃吧
<jiero> Niac: 你就是备胎
 * jiero 备胎都不是。
<imtxc> Niac: 我也是千斤顶的脸
<zhan> 这 jiero 分析起别人来也一套一套啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我也是千斤顶的脸
<zhan> 那咋明确了啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 换个吧
<zhan> 明确毛线啊
<imtxc> jiero: 但是我不做千斤顶，3 次那不下的，赶紧下一个
<Niac> 牵手了
<jiero> huntxu: 目前没找到想要的。
<Niac> 饱了
<huntxu> jiero: 不需要想要
<huntxu> jiero: 找个打发时间也好
<huntxu> jiero: 熟悉一下女性这个生物
<Niac> 我还有救吗
<imtxc> jiero: 你分析其别人的事儿来还是有些理智的
<imtxc> jiero: 为嘛到自己了全说胡话？
<lainme> Niac: 女生保守点比较正常吧，特别是初恋的
<jiero> imtxc:  我有说什么胡话？
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你们的思维基础和我不一样啊。
<imtxc> lainme: 关键不是说确定关系了么
<zhan> 相亲来的，初恋可能性不大
<imtxc> lainme: 牵手一下下就算确定？
<jiero> imtxc: 不算
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡你保守么
<imtxc> Niac: 及时更新状态
<jiero> huntxu: 保守
<Niac> imtxc: 怎么做
<imtxc> Niac: 每天来这里更新一下你的进度啊
<lainme> imtxc: 那要怎么算确定。互相认可是男女朋友就算确定吧
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。我没有想过找人打发时间。
<imtxc> lainme: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<huntxu> jiero: 不是啊，就是找个机会熟悉一下另一个性别的生物
 * imtxc 哎。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 往百人斩进发的第一步
<jiero> imtxc huntxu 我不需要百人斩，要想那样，早就做了
<Niac> 难道我连备胎都不是？
<imtxc> jiero: 斩吧
<jiero> imtxc huntxu 我现在只是想这个妹子。。
<zhan> 往好里说，可能你觉得确认关系了，人家还不是这么想的 Niac
<huntxu> jiero: 你要知道，你不熟悉一下，连现在这个也解决不了啊
<huntxu> jiero: 女人没有逻辑可讲
<huntxu> 除了腐女大大
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> Niac: 感觉就是千斤顶的角色啊
<jiero> huntxu:  我知道，所以我不这点不像女人。。。
<imtxc> Niac: 就换胎的时候用用
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求五笔98方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460219 昨天刚装ubuntukylin 14.04新手菜鸟，欲逐渐熟悉ubuntu环境。习惯使用王码五笔98，进入ubuntu第一个小问题就难往了，fcitx提供的是五笔86，使用时，许多字打不出来，欲改之为五笔98。网上搜罗了大量方法，折腾了一
<imtxc> Niac: 好吧，也有可能是你们情况太负责
<imtxc> Niac: 太复杂
<zhan> Niac: 看这个，你这是刚过“注意力门槛  http://www.zhuinvsheng.com/lilun/17004.html
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 为何会拿好人卡（三）最佳烟花策略、筛选与门槛模型
<Niac> zhan: 其实很奇葩的，一次约会都不成功
<Niac> zhan: 而且总是惹我生气，时候道歉
<onlylove> huntxu: 腐女有逻辑？
<Niac> zhan: 都在迁就对方，但
<jiero> onlylove:  nyfair 有啊， lainme 也有
<huntxu> onlylove: 她简直逻辑怪啊
<Niac> 不冷不热
<jiero> Niac 你和她做什么？
<onlylove> jiero: 这个频道腐女就 nyfair，你把 lainme扯进来闹哪样！
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<Niac> 像这种不发卡的，我要怎么办啊
<jiero> Niac 去找有卡发给你的。
<zhan> 看你描述的这样，基本没认真考虑你们的关系啊，敷衍一下
<onlylove> Niac: 让她补发
<huntxu> Niac: 你一定经济状况还不错
<zhan> 经济状况好还只能这样...
<Niac> so怎么做
<huntxu> 所以女的在观望啊
<Niac> 那我要表现？
<zhan> Niac: 他是说你没啥希望，要不是经济状况不错，早没你啥事了
<jiero> Niac: 算了，换人。你特别喜欢她么？
<Niac> 但我只想滚被单啊、、
<jiero> Niac: 你妹。。
<huntxu> Niac: 东莞欢迎你
<jiero> Niac:  你去死，直接学 imtxc 去随意追求女生好了。
<jiero> Niac: 滚床单机会多多
<jiero> huntxu:  去旅行的话，去哪里？
<huntxu> jiero: 圣彼得堡
<zhan> jiero: 去旅行好，机会多
<jiero> huntxu: 没钱承担两人的。
<huntxu> jiero: 那青岛吧
<jiero> huntxu: 她去过了
<huntxu> jiero: 我没去过
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  不过这也太明显了。要求单独出去旅行。没有既定计划。
<huntxu> jiero: 说走就走才正确啊
<zhan> jiero: 只要你不明确说出来
<jiero> zhan:   恩。我可以说走就走。然后去了北京就折腾了 happyaron 和 cherrot
<huntxu> jiero: 旅行还是算了
<zhan> 这娃满嘴胡话
 * cherrot chrome sucks sucks sucks ! damn it 
<huntxu> jiero: 在你连住不住一个房间都成问题的情况下
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。她应该不会和我住一起吧。每次她洗澡洗头都赶我走
<jiero> huntxu:  然后呢。干啥呢。
<huntxu> jiero: 逛儿童公园适合你
<jiero> huntxu:  要孩子？太黑暗了你。
<zhan> 去坐过山车
<huntxu> jiero: 坐坐旋转木马什么的
<huntxu> 适合纯情的
<jiero> huntxu zhan: 这两天要不是热死人的时节要不就是下雨，
 * jiero 竟然被认为是纯情呢。。。
<zhan> 没说适合你啊
<zhan> 说适合纯情的妹子
<huntxu> jiero: 你不纯，那就直接说想推倒
<huntxu> jiero: 然后，准不准看人家
<huntxu> 然后成就成，不成拉倒
<huntxu> 这比较快
<jiero> huntxu: 算了。推倒这种事情被你们提了这么久，你有推倒过么 说一下怎么做。。。
<jiero> 太扯了，就问妹子出来吧，我要推倒你。。。
<jiero> lol
<sulit> 这里有女的吗？
<sulit> 有也被你吓跑了
<jiero> 不会被吓跑的，都认识我。
<gad-zllang> 隔着屏幕 又推不倒跑什么？
<sulit> 我今天都投几十份简历了，TMD没人理我
<sulit> 先让我哭会
<huntxu> sulit: 一天投几十份，说明你都不认真
<sulit> huntxu: 为什么，我很认真的，看的很细的
<sulit> huntxu: 我也怕骚扰电话的
<huntxu> sulit: 你想没想过每份简历都需要不同呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 再给你个机会把 sulit 说服
<sulit> huntxu: 拿人家开涮
<sulit> huntxu: 何必呢
<onlylove> huntxu: 啥，sulit还没走？我不说了……真想说，就是图样图森破了
<zhan> 。。。
<sulit> onlylove: 哥，我刚来
<sulit> onlylove: 我有那么屌丝吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 我给你说下吧，还是，你看的那些招聘的，很多都是抄袭别人家的需求的
<sulit> onlylove: 你怕个球
<onlylove> sulit: 换句话说……
<onlylove> sulit: 我真怕了
<sulit> onlylove: 恩
<sulit> onlylove: 说吧
<onlylove> sulit: 他们也不知道他们发的是啥
<sulit> onlylove: 没事，我看出来了，他们c和c++都不分
<onlylove> sulit: 我反正是被坑过了，你呢，
<onlylove> sulit: 这样的就别投了
<sulit> onlylove: 但是工作总得找啊
<sulit> onlylove: 坐吃山空不是好事
<onlylove> sulit: 你愿意被坑就继续被坑，记得，不要用网站之外的方式投简历
<sulit> onlylove: 谁让会技术的都不屌人事部的呢
<onlylove> sulit: 换句话说，别直接给招聘公司的邮箱发
<onlylove> sulit: 除非那个公司有足够的名气，比方说，金山，比方说红帽
<sulit> onlylove: 好的招聘网站有哪些呢？
<onlylove> sulit: 剩下的小破公司，不要搭理
<sulit> onlylove: 可是我没那么叼啊
<onlylove> sulit: 51，智联，就这样吧
<sulit> onlylove: 谢谢哈
<onlylove> sulit: 你没那么厉害？那你就等着被坑，就这样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 server 中关于ssh服务的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460222 修改好的 /etc/ssh/sshd_config 每次重启都会被改回默认的情况？真没办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcaptain — 2014-05-30 16:23
<onlylove> sulit: 老实说，51和智联也算不上啥好网站，只是没办法的办法，能用而已
<sulit> onlylove: 你的工作主要是通过什么方式找的？
<onlylove> sulit: 51
<sulit> onlylove: 招聘会可行吗？
<sulit> onlylove: 噢
<onlylove> sulit: 招聘会基本没戏
<sulit> onlylove: 你们明天休假吗？
<sulit> onlylove: 我只是了解一下行情
<onlylove> sulit: 啥？明天当然休假
<sulit> onlylove: 不是要端午了吗?
<sulit> on
<sulit> onlylove: 不调休？
<onlylove> sulit: 调休？你看了今年假日办的放假规定没，
<onlylove> sulit: 下周一放假
<onlylove> sulit: 你去年被假日办玩傻了吧
<sulit> onlylove: 我很懒，一般不看
<sulit> onlylove: 我承认我就没好好看过那些东西
<sulit> huntxu: 他搞定我了
<sulit> huntxu: 你要不要试试？
<onlylove> sulit: 哇擦，你要是周六调休上班你不去上班，你等死吧
<sulit> huntxu: 给你机会？
<huntxu> sulit: 我懒得
<sulit> huntxu: 你赢了
<onlylove> sulit: 你让 huntxu试试啥，他混的比我好
<sulit> onlylove: 试试搞定我啊
<sulit> onlylove: 还有啥
<onlylove> sulit: 吃饱了撑得，他没那么多闲时间给你浪费，所以踢球给我
<sulit> onlylove: 看了半天huntxu也很屌丝
<onlylove> sulit: 擦，我要是能有他一半我就不在这频道玩
<sulit> onlylove: 其实论坛里的人都很热心
<huntxu> onlylove: 我哪里混得比你好。。。
<sulit> onlylove: 包括我啦
<onlylove> sulit: 人都有4个轮的交通工具了！
<onlylove> sulit: 我现在存款还4位数
<sulit> onlylove: 婴儿车吗？
<huntxu> onlylove: 我把两个自行车拼在一起。。。
<sulit> huntxu: 有点创新好不？
<sulit> huntxu: 拼什么，现成的，婴儿车没见过？
<sulit> 我其实是个很文艺的人
<zhan> sulit: 来，离骚背一段
<sulit> zhan: 哥，现在的文艺青年有几个背离骚的
<sulit> zhan: 被离骚的都屌丝
<huntxu> 帝高阳之苗裔兮
<jiero> sulit:  什么是文艺青年？
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<huntxu> 朕皇考曰伯庸
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<huntxu> zhan: 就会这句
<jiero> huntxu:  赶紧创作新歌曲啊。
<sulit> jiero: 文艺就是回答的很艺术
<huntxu> 还会一句
<zhan> 哈哈
<jiero> sulit: 我吧。
<huntxu> 纷吾既有此内美兮，又重之以修能
<huntxu> 一点都不谦虚
<huntxu> 这句话翻译成现代文就是
<lainme> sulit: 举例一二
<sulit> huntxu: 屈原拖得梦吗？
<huntxu> 我长得又帅，人又牛逼
<zhan> 我会路漫漫那句
<sulit> lainme: 我的聊天记录就是
<hoxily> 沧浪之水清兮，可以濯吾缨。
<zhan> 路漫漫其修远兮，吾将上下而求索
<jiero> huntxu: 我知道
<sulit> lainme: 哈哈
<huntxu> sulit: 不会两句离骚你也敢出来混
<lainme> sulit: 真看不出来
<huntxu> sulit: 注定技术宅
<huntxu> 你看囡囡都看不上你
<sulit> huntxu: 宅是，不技术
<zhan> 技术宅拯救世界
 * huntxu 抱抱 lainme 
<hoxily> 沧浪之水浊兮，可以濯吾足。
 * jiero 既不是技术，也不是宅
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<sulit> lainme: 你的昵称什么意思？
 * jiero 拜拜 hoxily
<sulit> lainme: 能讲一下吗？
<jiero> sulit:  蓝妹妹
<sulit> jiero: 你这也太跳跃了
<hoxily> 西湖游客泡脚新闻听过吗？
<Dolfly1> heh
<sulit> 说说
<Dolfly1> heh
<lainme> sulit: 先说下你自己的
<sulit> lainme: super light
<Dolfly1> heh
<sulit> lainme: 神说要有光
<zhan> 来了个 bot 啊
<sulit> lainme: 你的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 淡淡今天都不上班啊
<Dolfly1> fas
<lainme> sulit: lain,me分来理解
<gfrog> huntxu: 我不知道，没在办公室
<freeflying> 放假了
<freeflying> gfrog: 回盛京了啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 看来是偷懒了
<freeflying> gfrog: 龙庆峡带小孩去好玩不
<huntxu> gfrog: 我在计划写个tc的连载
<sulit> lainme: 你很骚啊
<freeflying> huntxu: tc是啥
<hoxily> sulit: 上我
<huntxu> gfrog: 不然隔段时间就忘了，每次回去看英文都烦死
<zhan> tc 是啥
<huntxu> freeflying: traffic control啊
<sulit> hoxily: 你叼，给跪了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记得有本tc的书
<jiero> lainme:  其实一开始我也是 那么理解的 lain me 。。。
<slucx> 脚本里咋判断我的本子外接了显示器？
<lainme> sulit: ……有op的话就踢了你
<sulit> lainme: 为啥？
<huntxu> freeflying: 给 lainme 加个op
<lainme> ^k^: define lain
<sulit> lainme: 大家都很文明的啊
 * jiero 此生第一次见到lainme 发火。。。
<^k^> lainme: define:lain Serial Experiments |Lain| (シリアルエクスペリメンツレイン Shiriaru Ekusuperimentsu Rein), is an anime series directed by Ryutaro Nakamura, original character ...
<onlylove> huntxu: lartc linux 高级路由和流量控制
<sulit> lainme: 你是女的？
<sulit> lainme: 记住我哈
<onlylove> sulit: 废话，准备被kickban吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 看了
<huntxu> onlylove: 常常忘记，所以才想写下来
<sulit> lainme: 要是女的，就找我事
<sulit> onlylove: 为什么？
<onlylove> sulit: 我向你保证 lainme是妹子
<sulit> onlylove: 我没做出格的事啊
<onlylove> sulit: 嗯，是没出格
<sulit> lainme: 是吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 多年前，lainme被频道里的人称为 铃音 姐
<huntxu> sulit: 你连这频道里人性别都没弄清还敢混
<onlylove> sulit: 等死吧你
<huntxu> sulit: 等死吧你
<sulit> lainme: 可以回答我
<jiero> op都哪里去了。。。
<sulit> 有人声讨我了
<sulit> 我有那么叼吗？
<huntxu> 我就是想看囡囡踢人
<jiero> wzssyqa: 给我个 op
<huntxu> 和你没多大关系 sulit
<sulit> 惹一个人生气
<jiero> sulit: 我也是，我第一次见 lainme 气愤
<sulit> lainme: 你是做啥的？
<onlylove> freeflying: 给 lainme加op
<sulit> lainme: 为什么生气？
<sulit> lainme: 人家说胸大的才生气呢
<lainme> sulit: 有时候沉默会更好
<lainme> sulit: 别闹
<onlylove> sulit: 见过傻的，没见过你这么傻的
<zhan> 这家伙听说 lainme 是女的之后变本加厉了
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，文艺青年嘛
<jiero> 。。。
<sulit> onlylove: 我压力大啊
<huntxu> zhan: 还在广州？
<sulit> onlylove: 调侃都不行啊
<onlylove> sulit: 你那叫调侃？
<hoxily> sulit: 铃音是一部讲女主以精神存在于世的日本动画。 非常压抑的风格。
<zhan> huntxu: 啊？
<huntxu> zhan: 记得你以前在的不是吗
<hoxily> sulit: 没看懂的动画片
<sulit> hoxily: 我英语不好，我理解她的昵称是展现自己
<zhan> huntxu: 一直在大肥镇
<sulit> hoxily: 动画片？看的少
<huntxu> gfrog:
<huntxu> <sulit> onlylove: 噢，文艺青年嘛
<huntxu> <jiero> 。。。
<huntxu> <sulit> onlylove: 我压力大啊
<huntxu> <huntxu> zhan: 还在广州？
<huntxu> <sulit> onlylove: 调侃都不行啊
<^k^> huntxu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<sulit> huntxu: 机器人说你了
<huntxu> gfrog: Adam Lee @adam8157 · 15m ·  More
<huntxu> I'm at 北京西站 Beijing West Railway Station (Beijing)
<sulit> huntxu: 小心啦
<huntxu> 你看蛋蛋
<jiero> gfrog:  给个 op
<huntxu> 逃班还敢发推
<huntxu> 不小心贴错被kk给封印了23秒。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 对了你现在在广州么？
<sulit> huntxu: 哈哈
<huntxu> jiero: 嗯哼
<jiero> huntxu:  什么时候结婚？
<gfrog> freeflying: huntxu 感冒了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没去过龙庆峡…… 不过谨慎估计那种地方过节肯定全是人
<gfrog> huntxu: 高端，膜拜
<huntxu> jiero: 不知道啊，反正现在的状态没啥两样。。。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求助！按教程写的代码，报错（python 3.3） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460224 这是代码： Code: import os import time # 1. The files and directories to be backed up are specified in a list. source = [r'D:\python', r'D:\python2'] # If you are using linux, use source = ['/home/python', '/home/python2] or something like that
<^k^>  ─> # 2. The backup must be stored in a main backup directory target_dir = r'D:\pybackup' # 3. The files are backed up into a rar file. # 4. The name of the rar archive is th …
<huntxu> jiero: 如果她家里不催的话 =.=
<sulit> jiero: 你要去抢婚吗？
<sulit> jiero: 问那么清楚？
<sulit> 怎么了？
<sulit> 怎么突然就？？？
<sulit> ofan: 你好啊
<jiero> huntxu: 频道里的人们都到了这个年纪了
<ofan> sulit: hao
<jiero> sulit？你真的太扯了了
<huntxu> jiero: 有小的啊
<zhan> 比如哈皮是吧
<jiero> huntxu:  你有孩子了？
<huntxu> jiero: 你想太多了，在中国没结婚生不了孩子的好把
<sulit> jiero: 总得有新鲜血液吧
<zhan> 这 jiero 思维也很奇特
<jiero> huntxu: 同期生，多2年。
<Niac> 曰黄昏以为期兮，羌中途而改道
<jiero> sulit: 没有
<jiero> zhan: ？
<sulit> jiero: 我就是拉
<jiero> zhan: 我思维怎么奇特了
<zhan> jiero: 第一句问别人结婚没，人家说还没，你就直接问有孩子没。。。
<sulit> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> zhan:  有孩子未必是已经出生了的。
<sulit> ofan: 几年了，过得可好？
<jiero> huntxu:  未婚先孕，我身边好几个了
<ofan> 凑合
<sulit> ofan: 我几年前跟你犟过
<sulit> ofan: 记得吗？
<ofan> 不记得
<zhan> 哈哈
<sulit> ofan: 贵人多忘事
<ofan> jiero: 求介绍
<jiero> ofan: 什么？
<jiero> ofan: 你要青岛姑娘么？倒是有个。
<ofan> jiero: 在哪？
<jiero> ofan: 在这里
<jiero> ofan: 不在美国
<ofan> sulit: 如果你是女的，我应该能记得
<jiero> ofan: 不过是平度的 ：算潍坊吧
 * ofan #shameless#
<sulit> ofan: 让你失望了，我不是
<sulit> ofan: 山东好妹子多啊
<ofan> jiero: 远了
<sulit> ofan: 我们学校就不少
<jiero> ofan: 对啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 养不起
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<sulit> huntxu: 先试试，说不定人家不让你养呢
<jiero> huntxu:  用孩子做广告就可以了
<huntxu> sulit: ...
<huntxu> jiero: 做广告？
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯嗯。
<jiero> huntxu:  出卖孩子
<jiero> huntxu:  你的孩子应该很可爱
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 道个别，去玩freeBSD了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460225 大家只要因能力，都快点抛弃windows吧。用win8.1自动上网，甚至上传的东东真的多。怕怕了。 linux用的人也要多起来了。很好。 国产的系统盼啊。 走了，以后减少来这个论坛的机会了。除非ubuntu手机拿到手上。
<^k^>  ─> bye 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2014-05-30 17:00
<huntxu> jiero: 额，不喜欢
<gad-zllang> 为啥 ，因为huntxu可爱么？
<Silence_> 山东的妹子是不是都很强壮？
<onlylove> jiero: i行不行，平度是青岛地界
<sulit> gad-zllang: 大老爷们可爱个屁啊
<zhan> 那怎么可能
<sulit> Silence_: 怎么说话呢
<jiero> onlylove: 原来是潍坊的！
<sulit> Silence_: 能东北的强？
<freeflying> gfrog: django+ celery + postgres
<zhan> xxx都很xxx的说法
<onlylove> jiero: 原来是原来
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个组合你想到的是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，啥？
<Silence_> sulit: 不是山东大汉么......
<slucx> 跑去玩bsd了…
<gad-zllang> xx都 很xxx
<freeflying> gfrog: 看来你对贵司的maas还不熟悉啊
 * slucx 表示没玩过BSD
<sulit> Silence_: 妹子不是啦
<gfrog> freeflying: 完全不懂
 * ofan 表示bsd不好玩
<freeflying> gfrog: 我司的一套东西也是用了这些货
<sulit> ofan: 你们那个怎么发的？
<ofan> 谁们哪个？
 * zhan 这个么？
<sulit> 前面带*的，表示
<sulit> 我这不支持指令的
<sulit> 用的网页
<cherrot> sulit: 网页也支持   /me say something
<sulit> cherrot: 我试试
 * sulit haha
<sulit> cherrot: 谢过
 * sulit say 哈哈
<sulit> 都下班啦？
<onlylove> 再过半小时就放假啦
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39752
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 曲面电视被指是噱头
<slucx> onlylove: 就比平时多一天，不过瘾
<gad-zllang> jiero: 是女的？
<onlylove> slucx: 多一天也是捡到的，不是么
<sulit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550132/
<sulit> 各位看看那个传进函数里的参数去哪儿了?
<sulit> 算是下班前的小菜吧
<jiero> gad-zllang: 你怎么想到我是女的？
<sulit> 求linux C神人解疑
<slucx> sulit: 你这看C库的才是神人
<sulit> slucx: 神个p，刚毕业，随便看呢
<sulit> slucx: 里面的bug例子能看看
<sulit> slucx: 其他的全是乱看
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 快盘V2.0正式版发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460226 新闻： http://www.ubuntukylin.com/applications/showimg.php?lang=cn&id=21 下载地址： http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/pool/main/k/kuaipan4uk/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kuka — 2014-05-30 17:21
<sulit> 请不要抛弃我
<sulit> 就几行代码？
<sulit> 你们会的随便一读，说不定就懂了
<sulit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550132/
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助：安装了gdm之后开机黑屏，请问应该从哪里排查原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460227 如题，原本使用的是lightdm，一切正常。 切换到gdm后，就是黑屏。 想找一下是什么原因，应该查看哪些日志文件？去哪里查看？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小石466491817 — 2014-05-3
<^k^>  ─> 0 17:26
<sulit> 我仿佛看到了你们收拾完东西揍了
<slucx> sulit: 说不定你看到的代码是别人删过的，哈哈
<sulit> slucx: 我从gnu网站下的
<sulit> slucx: 没人动过
<sulit> slucx: glibc，你们也可以下的
<sulit> slucx: 觉得没有问题
<sulit> gnu的有些实现，我看着蛋疼
<sulit> 比如那个形参声明在括号后面
<zhan> 那是老式的c写法
<zhan> 你看这个没用。真实的代码是自动生成的
<sulit> zhan: 懂，为了照顾老的编译器
<slucx> indent整理一下再看
<zhan> sulit: 比如这里 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6515583/need-help-with-glibc-source
<^k^> ⇪ t: c - Need help with glibc source - Stack Overflow
<zhan> slucx: 你们两个 nick 好像
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • H3C inode libtiff.so.3 出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460228 各种弄好 运行inodeclient客户端（双击不了于是终端运行，显示下面这个，百度+谷歌许久弄不清楚，求指导） ./iNodeClient: error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: Error 40 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 ruinb0w — 2014-05-30 17:32
<RainFlying> 啥？ 下周一不上班？ 为什么我们还上！
<sulit> zhan: 所言极是
<zhan> RainFlying: 把公司炸了
<RainFlying> zhan: 炸了就连工资都没了
<sulit> RainFlying: 那把公司抢了
<RainFlying> 我接下来的一次放假就是元旦放一天了，再接下来的一次放假就是春节一天了，再接下来的一次放假就是再一个元旦的一天了，再接下来放假就是下一个春节的一天了。
<RainFlying> 一年就放两天。
<zhan> 你在假日办工作啊
<sulit> RainFlying: 你的假期好长啊
<sulit> 我拜师学艺，有收的吗？
<sulit> 真心的
<RainFlying> sulit: 是啊，我们一年只上两次班。
<liuhengbai_> 问下诸位高手，我想学习下C++
<RainFlying> sulit: 第一次是从 1 月 1 日之后的那天开始，到春节前一天，第二次上班是春节后一天，到元旦前一天。
<liuhengbai_> 麒麟14.04操作系统还应该装点啥
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 。。。
<RainFlying> liuhengbai_: 执行一个脚本 rm -rf /
<liuhengbai_> 啥意思？
<sulit> liuhengbai_: g++ gdb vim行了
<sulit> RainFlying: 不带这样的
<sulit> RainFlying: 大家都是热心的
<liuhengbai_> 那您觉得学哪种语言好啊
<sulit> 再说没root权限，干不了
<liuhengbai_> 我装linux系统的部分原因也是为了方便学点编程
<gad-zllang> liuhengbai_: 大概用中文讲,就是去死..
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 你的方向是正确的
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 他跟你开玩笑了
<RainFlying> 装 Linux 跟方便编程好像没关系，我倒是觉得 Windows 下编程更加方便有效。
<liuhengbai_> windos下编译器麻烦
<RainFlying> sulit: liuhengbai_ : 不，我是认真的，麒麟相关的可以直接踢了。
<liuhengbai_> 当初我怀着很大的热情，结果不好装
<sulit> RainFlying: 那让他换ubuntu？
<sulit> RainFlying: fedora
<liuhengbai_> 我觉得没有必要换吧
<qiao> liuhengbai_: 其实，你可以百度这个问题，网上有很小白的安装方法～
<liuhengbai_> fedora我也曾装过
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 恩，那个够用了
<RainFlying> Ubuntu 的 AppArmor 到底是为什么出现的？是因为别人有 seLinux 吗？
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 你装个g++ 、gdb、 vim就行了
<liuhengbai_> 先用用麒麟，至少还是可用的
<liuhengbai_> 好的，多谢sulit
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 我是个菜B
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 就是稍微知道点
<liuhengbai_> 不用太谦虚，谁都是从不会到会
<RainFlying> 话说有人搞过 EdgeRouter 吗？
<RainFlying> liuhengbai_: 报告，我不是从不会到会的。
<RainFlying> liuhengbai_: 我是从不会到啊不会的。
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 你大几了
<liuhengbai_> 我已经工作了，现在觉得还是得学点编程
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 我擦嘞
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 你这个。。。
<liuhengbai_> 你说话倒是挺逗的
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 那你学学C，学学脚本就行了
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 学什么C++啊，太繁琐了
<liuhengbai_> 好的，多谢你的建议
<liuhengbai_> 我就是想学点东西，自己工作过程中能编点小程序就可以
<sulit> 乔帮主说过学一些编程语言还是有好处的
<liuhengbai_> 上网搜索说C++还可以
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 学过C吗？
<liuhengbai_> 没有
<liuhengbai_> 只记得上大学学过basic
<sulit> 你学C吧
<sulit> liuhengbai_: C没C++那么繁琐
<liuhengbai_> C比C++好？
<sulit> C可用性也高
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • svg渐变图层无法显示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460229 从某个处软件源代码中拷贝来了一些SVG图，想用来做这个软件的教程插图。 下面这个图，毛笔上面有一个带渐变颜色的图案，但在图像浏览器上只看见毛笔。 Blender_icon_VPAINT_HLT.svg 我把他
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 没有什么好不好
<sulit> liuhengbai_: 看你干什么
<liuhengbai_> 我主要想以后编点处理图像数据的程序，不过不会编，能看懂人家的思路也行
<liuhengbai_> 因为了解到C++是对象的，所以打算学C++，不知道正确与否
<sulit> 这个我不是很了解
<sulit> 噢
<sulit> 你是直接想接触面向对象啊
<liuhengbai_> 我是想学的语言对了解图像处理的程序有用就可以
<sulit> 那到可以学C++，但是我不敢保证你能坚持下去
<liuhengbai_> 比如知道这个程序怎么编的，或者以后工作自己参与编写
<sulit> 图像处理，我不是很了解
<liuhengbai_> 非常感谢您！给我提了这么多的建议
<sulit> 这里应该有了解的
<sulit> 看缘分吧
<liuhengbai_> 我先学着
<liuhengbai_> 有问题在请教大家
<sulit> 恩，希望能坚持到最后，虽然有点难
<liuhengbai_> 就是这个聊天室我也是看了《我的linux入门指南》才知道了
<sulit> 还有好多英文的聊天室
<sulit> 你也可以 去转转
<liuhengbai_> 我英文不太好
<sulit> 意会就行
<liuhengbai_> 先上中文的吧，以后英文水平提高了再去
<sulit> 外国人一般能理解个大概
<liuhengbai_> 没聊过英文，以后再看
<liuhengbai_> 编走边学
<sulit> 能进不就是好的
<liuhengbai_> 你们还没下班？
<liuhengbai_> 我们已经下班了
<sulit> 我在找工作，还比不了你呢
<sulit> 对了，你学的什么专业？
<liuhengbai_> 嗨，我学的是土壤学
<liuhengbai_> 你肯定能找到如意的工作的
<sulit> 噢，也挺不错，潜力股
<sulit> 但愿吧，当社会抛弃我的时候，我只能说再来一次
<liuhengbai_> 只是别着急，我们那时候找工作也是东奔西跑
<liuhengbai_> 向你表示敬意！
<liuhengbai_> 找到工作别望告知一下！
<liuhengbai_> 另外建议不要对工作要求太高！
<liuhengbai_> 我觉得中国有十几亿人，只要一份工作能学点东西，同事领导一起相处还可以就行
<yunfan> 呵呵 我是学文科的 还不是做了程序员  不要太在意那些细节
<liuhengbai_> 我马上要下了，祝sulit早日找到如意工作！
<liuhengbai_> 文科的变成了程序员，yunfan你太了不起了！
<liuhengbai_> 还是你脑袋好使
<liuhengbai_> 我先下了，兄弟姐妹们！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 开机启动 failed to execute '/usr/sbin/alsactl' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460230 开机启动未进入系统前显示： [15.763555] system-udevd[431] : failed to execute '/usr/sbin/alsactl' '/usr/sbin/alsactl -E HOME=/var/run/alsa restore 0' : No such file or diretory [15.765934] system-udevd[432] : failed to execute '/u
<^k^>  ─> sr/sbin/alsactl' '/usr/sbin/alsactl -E HOME=/var/run/alsa restore 1' : No such file or diretory\ 不知道是不是声卡驱动出了什么问题，而且14.04的声音切 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu12.04，装Ros Groovy出问题了，哪位大神遇到过，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460231 Ros是按照http://wiki.ros.org/groovy/Installation/Source上的方法安装的，到2.1.2解决依赖那出问题了，输入 rosdep install --from-paths src --ignore-src --rosdistro groovy-y 时，有警告和错误
<^k^>  ─> ，下面是命令行输出，求大神帮助，谢谢！！！ lzg@lzg-pc:~/ros_catkin_ws$ rosdep install --from-paths src --ignore-src --rosdistro groovy-y WARNING: Meta …
<onlylove> 翻完log了，下班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu12.04，装Ros Groovy出问题了，哪位大神遇到过，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460232 Ros是按照http://wiki.ros.org/groovy/Installation/Source上的方法安装的，到2.1.2解决依赖那出问题了，输入 rosdep install --from-paths src --ignore-src --rosdistro groovy-y 时，有警告和错误
<^k^>  ─> ，下面是命令行输出，求大神帮助，谢谢！！！ lzg@lzg-pc:~/ros_catkin_ws$ rosdep install --from-paths src --ignore-src --rosdistro groovy-y WARNING: Meta …
<sulit> 刚才出了点意外
<sulit> 对不住啊，人走了
<sulit> 拜师学艺
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教：UEFI 如何使用硬盘安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460233 看到U盘安装只要将iso解压到U盘即可安装，尝试分出一个5G到FAT32，将iso解压到FAT32分区，重启可以出来启动菜单，选择try或install均提示"ubuntu (initramfs)unable to find a medium containing a live file system" 查看FAT32分
<^k^>  ─> 区文件夹里的 /boot/grub/grub.cfg，去掉路径里的 /cdrom 仍然出错，请教这儿应该怎么写？ Code: menuentry "Install Ubuntu" {    set gfxpayload=k …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • add了PPA，但是仍然找不到软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460234 我想在ubuntu12.04.4上安装codeblocks13.12 我添加了这个PPA sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pasgui/ppa 然后 sudo apt-get update 然后在软件中心果然找到了codeblcoks13.12 可是当我想要重新安装codeblocks13.12的 时候，卸载了之后，再
<^k^>  ─> 去软件中心找，发现没有13.12了，回到了之前的10.05版本，但是PPA还是在的啊 请大家帮帮忙啊，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinaqiaob …
<jiero> ofan: 你要多近的女朋友？
<sulit> 多近？
<sulit> 当然是床上那么近的啦
<jiero> sulit: ... 感觉你好傻乎乎的呃，是00后么。。。
<jiero> 或者像澳门人。。。
<sulit> jiero: 我擦嘞
<sulit> jiero: 我有那么小吗？
<sulit> jiero: 我这人，思维比较活跃
<sulit> jiero: 我的节奏，你不懂的
<sulit> jiero: 吃了吗？
<chenxiongfei> sulit: 你的问题真土
<sulit> chenxiongfei: 我就是个土鳖
<jiero> sulit:  稀饭
<makelove3345> 什么输入法最好？？？
<jiero> makelove3345: 。。。
<jiero> makelove3345: 你最喜欢的最好
<sulit> jiero: 噢，我也吃着呢
<sulit> 自己弄了点肉
<sulit> jiero: 放盐放多了
<makelove3345> 我好像没有喜欢的，但是总有个比较吧
<jiero> sulit:  瘦肉粥
<jiero> makelove3345: 比较很麻烦，因为你没需求。假设一个给你？
<sulit> jiero: 水煮肉
<sulit> jiero: 吃得一个屌丝
<jiero> sulit: 多无趣啊。加糖加佐料烤
<makelove3345> 词库大，有联想，云输入最好
<jiero> makelove3345:  搜狗
<sulit> jiero: 就有盐，其他没有
<jiero> sulit: 借买
<sulit> jiero: 我觉得有口吃得就不错了
<jiero> sulit: 我自己不买肉，我会买冻鱼煮菜汤放饭吃。
<sulit> 你在南方？
<jiero> sulit: 我曾经
<jiero> sulit: 那是以前
<sulit> jiero: 噢，好吧
<sulit> jiero: 随便聊聊吧
<sulit> jiero: 我前几天答辩了
<sulit> jiero: 联想本散热真烂
<jiero> sulit: 现在不想聊。抱歉。
<sulit> jiero: 好吧，那问你一件事好吗？
<jiero> sulit: 好
<sulit> jiero: 你是男的女的？
<jiero> sulit: 男
<jiero> sulit: 。。。直接能搜到。
<sulit> jiero: 好，那忙吧
<sulit> 神说要有光
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • thinkpad x230 wifi problem... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460235 I just brought a new laptop.. thinkpad x230, but after installing ubuntu 14.04.. My wifi doesn't work.. I tried http://www.mintos.org/config/thinkpad-wlan-driver.html . But still not work.... Anyone can help me? I really appreciate your help!! 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 willch — 2014-05-30 19:16
<Niac> bad day
<StarBrilliant> 今天好安静
<maplebeats_> 各位儿童，儿童节快乐呀
<sulit> 是吗
<sulit> 都讨论结束了
<Niac> en  又年轻一岁了
<lainme> maplebeats_: 预祝儿童节快乐
<sulit> lainme: 快乐
<sulit> lainme: 你是女的吗？
<sulit> lainme: 要是，我可以给你道歉
<lainme> sulit: 不用了，下次别胡说
<sulit> lainme: 你是吗？
<sulit> lainme: 怕啥？
<sulit> lainme: 大家都很开明的，好不？
<sulit> lainme: 看来你真是，男的没这么不利索，今天对不起
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ub14.04中输入法的那个图标，为什么一点光标，就在图标附近 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460236 ub14.04中输入法的那个图标，为什么一点光标，就在图标附近显示，怎么样可以跟win里面把输入法栏固定在右下角。 统计信息: 发表于 由 毛主席说 — 2014-05-30 19:45
<lainme> sulit: 好吧
<sulit> lainme: 我是不是很无赖？
<sulit> lainme: 我对你昵称的理解真是“展现自己”
<sulit> lainme: 可能是我错了，我英语不咋的
<lainme> sulit: 不是你理解的问题，是你说法的问题。我不利索是因为我没op
<sulit> lainme: 有op不是最好的办法
<sulit> lainme: 那你跟天朝有啥区别
 * lainme 我的确有更好的方法
<sulit> lainme: 比如？
<sulit> lainme: 黑了我？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:03
<sulit> lainme: dy025-109.ust.hk这是哪儿？
<sulit> lainme: 你要是能知道我的真实名字，我拜你当师傅？
<sulit> lainme: 你可以截图的
<roylez> sulit: 香港科大的域名
<sulit> roylez: 她在那儿？
<sulit> roylez: 我勒个去，我得罪的是什么人啊
<sulit> lainme: 同学，我躲在nat路由器后面，不要攻击错了
<sulit> roylez: 也不对啊，她读简体中文这么溜？她是大陆人？考过去的，乖乖，那得多叼啊
<roylez> sulit: 哥还港大毕业呢
<sulit> roylez: 这么叼？
<sulit> 都是谁教的？
<roylez> sulit: 自学成才...
<sulit> roylez: 噢，好吧
<sulit> lainme: 你找到我不是难事，有一门学科叫社会工程学
<sulit> lainme: 好好努力，我看好你噢
<October21> su
<October21> sulit: 你这是为祖国培养网络黑客啊
<sulit> lainme: 换地址了
<sulit> lainme: 擦，至于吗
<palomino|working> ....我以为你想提权 October21
<sulit> October21: 我什么都不懂
<sulit> 你们说我要是在虚拟机里跟她聊天，被攻击的可能性是多少
<sulit> 我怎么这么贱呢，啥都说
<October21> palomino|working: 我输入时按快了……
<October21> sulit: 你说了啥？
<October21> sulit: 你不都带上隐身衣了吗？
<sulit> October21: 带个p
<sulit> October21: 裸着呢
<October21> sulit: 我一直是裸的
<sulit> 广东省清远市 电信
<October21> sulit: 不要贴出来嘛
<yanp> 请问vimwiki误删除了还有救吗
<NWMonster> 这是搞裸聊吗
<sulit> October21: whois就出来了
<sulit> October21: 大家都清楚
<October21> NWMonster: 我没这个想法哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04中如何安装极点五笔，实现五笔拼音混打。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460237 ubuntu14.04中如何安装极点五笔，实现五笔拼音混打。 统计信息: 发表于 由 毛主席说 — 2014-05-30 20:25
<NWMonster> 搜了一下有个跟你用一个id的人sulit
<NWMonster> 0.o是个女性，应该排除了
<sulit> NWMonster: 你太聪明了
<sulit> NWMonster: 我刚才想了些我的身份已经暴漏了
<sulit> NWMonster: 找到我的真名太容易了
<NWMonster> 你姓王？
<sulit> NWMonster: 为什么这么说：
<sulit> NWMonster: 我为什么要姓王？
<October21> NWMonster: 你是在搜索社交帐号吗？
<NWMonster> 因为有个王姓网友也用你这个id
<sulit> NWMonster: 贴出来看看
<NWMonster> 光个id范围比较大
<NWMonster> sulitwang
<sulit> 我曾取名孟懿
<maplebeats_> sulit: 你干什么了，敢惹我们人见人爱，花见花开的 lainme
<October21> sulit: 你透露的信息越多，越容易被人肉到吧？
<sulit> maplebeats_: 没惹人家
<sulit> maplebeats_: 人家跟我没完
<sulit> maplebeats_: 我就给人家提供点线索
<sulit> October21: 我感觉也是
<maplebeats_> sulit: 惹到 lainme 我们都给你没完- -
<sulit> maplebeats_: 哥，真的没惹啊
<maplebeats_> 其它我们就不管了
<sulit> maplebeats_: 今天是不知道，无意冒犯
<NWMonster> 正在阅读irc历史了解你
<sulit> maplebeats_: 我都道歉了
<sulit> 这有存档？
<maplebeats_> lainme: 端午去hk会不会死
<sulit> 几年前的有吗？
<maplebeats_> sulit: 有
<sulit> maplebeats_: 罪过
<lainme> maplebeats_: 不知道，应该还好吧，只有一天假
<sulit> maplebeats_: RMS说互联网上没隐私
<sulit> maplebeats_: 我的错啊
<October21> sulit: 这里有log
<NWMonster> meng.yi.101@gmail.com
<maplebeats_> lainme: 听说最近要下雨:(，知道隐形眼镜哪儿好么
<sulit> 这个你都搜到了
<NWMonster> 可惜你这个邮箱不常用
<sulit> 太给我面子了
<sulit> NWMonster: 你是怎么做到的
<lainme> maplebeats_: 不知道……我只在学校附近配过最低价的普通眼镜
<jiero> 隐私没啥意思，意愿才重要
<sulit> NWMonster: 我一般都申请一组邮箱
<NWMonster> suilt:要相信google的力量
<sulit> NWMonster: 你看101
<maplebeats_> lainme: :(
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 今天装了14.04麒麟,问个输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460238 今天换新硬盘,正好装14.04,看在搜狗输入法的份上就直接装了麒麟.(偷懒) 然后我在查看输入法设置的时候,只看到有GOOGLE拼音,什么五笔输入法,双拼之类的,看不到搜狗输入法,也看不到云输
<^k^>  ─> 入的设置选项. 我在家里的DEEPIN2013上装的搜狗拼音是有设置选项的,哪位知道怎么搞? 谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺在桌子上 — 2014 …
<maplebeats_> 人肉来干嘛
<sulit> 有log真可怕
<sulit> 说出我真名，我认lainme当师傅
<October21> sulit: 你这是何必呢？
<sulit> maplebeats_: 你们也就能跟着占光
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<NWMonster> 你不怕lainme放大找
<maplebeats_> 我操
<sulit> 我透漏的太多了
<lainme> maplebeats_: 预报6月2日没有雨
<maplebeats_> lainme: 2号可以考虑一下
<NWMonster> 看到你知乎了。。。
<NWMonster> http://bbs.cumt.edu.cn/FHT_Express/dzqk10/superstar1.html
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ 放鹤亭BBS电子期刊 第十期 春天版 >> 第四版 super star >> 我看《孟懿的遗书》
<NWMonster> 已经吓尿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终于找到了Ubunt文件管理器（Nautilus）侧边栏“位置（Place）”的精简办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460240 从13.04或13.10开始，Ubunt文件管理器（Nautilus）侧边栏的顶部显示为“位置（Place）”，大都是我一年用不着几次的文件夹，一直看它不顺眼。现在装了Ubuntu Kylin
<^k^>  ─> 14.04，竟然还是没有改观。只好大肆搜索，果然不是我一个人对此觉得不爽，原文在此： http://jamesmcminn.com/2012/12/removing ... -6-places …
<sulit> NWMonster, na ge bushi wo
<alvin_rxg> sulit: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *:,kvEa*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<maplebeats_> NWMonster: 你干嘛这么无聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终于找到了Ubunt文件管理器（Nautilus）侧边栏“位置（Place）”的精简办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460241 从13.04或13.10开始，Ubunt文件管理器（Nautilus）侧边栏的顶部显示为“位置（Place）”，大都是我一年用不着几次的文件夹，一直看它不顺眼。现在装了Ubuntu Kylin
<^k^>  ─> 14.04，竟然还是没有改观。只好大肆搜索，果然不是我一个人对此觉得不爽，原文在此： http://jamesmcminn.com/2012/12/removing ... -6-places …
<NWMonster> maplebeats_: 刚吃完饭。娱乐一下
<maplebeats_> NWMonster: 恶趣味
<NWMonster> maplebeats_: =.=! 貌似我只是看到然后google一下id
<maplebeats_> NWMonster: 这种人直接无视就好了...
<NWMonster> maplebeats_: 好吧
<sulit> NWMonster, ming bai ren zao zheyang le
<alvin_rxg> sulit: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<sulit> 今天天气真热
<jiero> !time
<sulit> lainme, 真诚的道歉，对不起，我得下了
 * jiero 突然觉得有时候还是太过了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我纠结了快一个小时了，打不打电话。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux上配置goagent问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460244 我在配置proxy.ini时，如果把[gae]下的mode = https改成mode = http，输入python proxy.py时就会提出警告就要我填写[gae]下的password =和要求options =rc4,这里password后面应该填什么，为什么我不填，填邮箱的密码或者填二次验证
<^k^>  ─> 生成的密码都不行，浏览器访问时提示密码错误？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wly343910751 — 2014-05-30 21:29
<yunfan> onlylove: 翻完log好翻牌  :]
<Krishnamurti> 今天在原先ubuntu的基础上利用空闲空间又装了个deepin，之后开机引导清单里有ubuntu和deepin这两个选项，但是个人感觉不太满意这个清单，想改一改，各位知道怎么改吗
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 编辑/etc/default/grub里面的文件
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:是ubuntu的还是deepin的？
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 随便，编辑完了 sudo upgrade-grub
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome tweak tool窗口黑色的是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460245 刚安装了gnome3，可是tweak打开只要莫名地一块黑色。 刚打开时什么都不动看着还正常 3.png 只要切一个标签就成了这样 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 无 痕 — 2014-05-30 21:43
<onlylove> yunfan: 我要不要给aron个vmware的串号
<onlylove> yunfan: 他前两天找我要来着
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:关键是怎么改呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 为何不给？
<onlylove> yunfan: 觉得不太好
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 你会用vim不，gedit
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:会用vim的
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 自己去看，和原来老的gurb差不多好像，
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:好的，linux用户嘛，随便说一句，deepin很不错哦
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:谢啦
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 我用过，反应略慢
<lainme> Krishnamurti: grub2中文指南
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:还好吧，游戏不错
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 感觉那系统的UI拖泥带水的动作，慢吞吞的，甚至感觉比KDE还慢
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 觉得KDE动作够慢了
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:刚装，具体再看看
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 你要是不嫌弃，那系统能用，还不错
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 我用过一阵子
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:我主要是看看各发行版具体怎么样，所以装了个
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 你这样最多看看缺省的GUI界面
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:那你平时都用什么发行版？
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 实际上deepin和ubuntu差不多的
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 我用debian
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 主要是包管理省事
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 如果不考虑包管理，我觉得各个发行版区别不大，有，但是我感觉不大出
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:我在虚拟机里面装的debian启动有问题
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: vbox？
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:linux发行版主要就是靠包管理来区分的吧
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:恩
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 那样的话，就没几个发行版了
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 我也在vbox里面有，启动没问题
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 目前的话，deb rpm 再就是源码了
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 哦，错了，那是包格式……
<jiero> onlylove:  。
<n121> How are you  ?
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:我觉得是系列没几个吧，很多发行版都是一个系列的
<n121> How are you  ?
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 你可以看一个树，忘了哪里了，就是各个发行版的关系图，然后三大源就是redhat slackware debian
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 在目前已知发行版里面，超过半数是base on debian的
<Krishnamurti> onlylove:恩，看过，感觉维基百科里的不错
<n121> /nick  mengyi
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装后或使用时花屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460246 我在安装ubutnu13.10或14.04后进入桌面时会出现花屏，然后任何操作都没有反应。opensuse13.1以及各种ubuntu衍生版的最新版也存都在这个问题。。而之前版本都正常，发现是linux内核3.11版以后都这样。请问
<^k^>  ─> 有什么解决的办法吗？ 附件是linux deepin2014花屏的样子。 我的电脑处理器型号是AMD A4-3300 APU，CPU包含核心显卡，型号是Radeon HD 6410D …
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不在
<n121> X
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纯菜鸟 14.04搭建LAMP 遇到问题，在线等。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460247 所有操作按照百度文库： Ubuntu下LAMP环境的搭建_配置与使用教程(初学者适用) 的文章配置。 但是配置完成后打不开localhost/test.php或者localhost/phpmyadmin.php等测试页面。页面显示： Not Found Th
<^k^>  ─> e requested URL /test.php was not found on this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80 但是 localhost/ 页面是可以显示 It works！ 的。 请问 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> cherrot 我想买微单了。
 * jiero 和妹子交谈后心情又平静了。
<Niac_> 牛逼
<jiero> http://item.jd.com/675594.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=ba27f771c29a406a83ef4cfa5be4c94e
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【松下GF5】松下（Panasonic） DMC-GF5KGK 微型可换镜头套机 白色（14mm-42mm）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:1499.00
<jiero> 买的节奏啊
<jiero> onlylove:  我坏掉了。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  和妹子说话就飘飘然了。
<chenxiongfei> 有马尼拉的同学吗？
<jiero> ...
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 你在马尼拉吗？
<jiero> 不是。
<jiero> cherrot:  GF5 好用么？似乎不是很值得买
<imbyron> 这里没人？
<imbyron> 怎样忽略登陆登出信息？
<hoxily> imbyron: 啥Client？
<imbyron> CIRC
<imbyron> Chrome的一个插件
<hoxily> imbyron: /ignore join part quit
<hoxily> imbyron: https://www.google.com.hk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=+hide+join+part+in+circ&safe=off
<hoxily> imbyron: https://github.com/flackr/circ/issues/161
<^k^> ⇪ ti: deal with join/leave spam · Issue #161 · flackr/circ · GitHub
<hoxily> imbyron: fabioxgn commented on 1月14日
<imbyron> wow ，感谢
<hoxily> imbyron: https://github.com/flackr/circ/wiki/Tips-&-tricks
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Tips & tricks · flackr/circ Wiki · GitHub
<hoxily> imbyron: 貌似这是CIRC源码存放地
<hoxily> imbyron: 你用什么搜的？百度？
<imbyron> Google
<hoxily> imbyron: 大概是关键词不对
<hoxily> imbyron: 要不就是用了中文
<hoxily> imbyron: 绝大多数中国人都玩QQ、微信去了。
<hoxily> imbyron: 因为我一直在#ubuntu-cn跟你对话。
<hoxily> imbyron: 输入对方nick 前缀后按Tab键可以补全
<imbyron> hoxily: 哈，我刚看到这个命令
<hoxily> imbyron: 就像shell命令补全。
<imbyron> 恩
<imbyron> hoxily: wowo，又忘了
<imbyron> hoxily: 如果可以在私聊窗口看到你在ubuntu-cn频道和我的对话就好了。
<imbyron> hoxily: 逻辑上来说应该是这样的。
<hoxily> imbyron: 用IRC就是为了分享。私聊的话，别人就看不见了。
<imbyron> hoxily: 我在这里和你说话，别人可以看到？
<hoxily> imbyron: 是的。
<hoxily> 公开的频道。
<imbyron> hoxily: 明白了
<hoxily> 就跟菜市场一样
<hoxily> :)
<imbyron> 感谢～
<imbyron> 睡觉去啦～
<imbyron> BTW，儿童节快乐。
<imbyron> hoxily:
<hoxily> 端午节快乐
<zhou> 大家都还没睡呢
<imbyron> 555取消away失败
<imbyron> CIRC bug，取消设置away命令失败。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么在输入源中只有汉语却没有任何中文输入法呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460255 安装时用的英文，现在切换为中文的了，但在设置文本输入时，添加不到任何的输入法，只有一个"汉语"可以选，即使选上汉语之后，通过切换输入法切换到汉语，就跟英文
<^k^>  ─> 输入法一样，毫无其他效果 Version: Ubuntu 14.04 sry2.png sry.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjfbm — 2014-05-31 2:15
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rbKICsUbAAE0igH-rMUAALrIgA9888AATSi259.jpg 好习惯,好生活
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu总体来说慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460256 ubuntu12.04 64位，机器8G内存4核2.4G，默认安装，起动不算慢（当然也不算快），但跑起来总体感觉很慢，打开个nautilus就很慢，eclipse在project上点右键几乎卡死，鼠标常常卡死没反应。。。。而就算虚拟机里的winXP这
<^k^>  ─> 些操作都是实时的刷刷的。 命令行是很快，刷刷的。 ubuntu桌面难道要什么东东优化才行？。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ceasarchen — …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 ibus 輸入法框架 輸入法 及 字型 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460259 1. ibus 輸入法框架 Ubuntu 12, 13 & 14 Chinese Setup http://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-1 ... -setup.htm 補充 im-switch -s ibus 應更正為 im-config -n ibus 2. ibus 輸入法 Chinese Input Methods in Ubuntu 14, 13, 12, 11, and 10 htt
<^k^>  ─> p://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-1 ... hewing.htm 補充 im-switch -s ibus 應更正為 im-config -n ibus 3. ibus 字型 Chinese Fonts and Features in Ubuntu 10, 11, 12, …
<jiero> knownbad: ...
<jiero> knownbad: 美国是没有早霜晚霜的么？
<knownbad> 有早爽和晚爽。
<knownbad> 就打两次飞机。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<knownbad> 你还年轻，你可以的。
<jiero> knownbad: 感觉打飞机很爽么。我没有过呢。
<jiero> knownbad: 打飞机是什么意思，我才搜到。。。
<knownbad> 唉，你像个女孩还有洁癖呢。
<knownbad> 问你爸去。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 小朋友乖，去问老爸。
<jiero> knownbad: 我没洁癖
<knownbad> 感情洁癖。
<jiero> knownbad:  ？那是什么
<knownbad> 思想洁癖。
<jiero> knownbad: 。你说错了，我追的那孩子才是有吧。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 我是几乎没想过的。
<jiero> 所以茫然
<knownbad> 知道就知道，不知道就不知道，都挺好的。
<knownbad> 你没想过才是洁癖。。-_-
<jiero> knownbad:  为什么。我觉得都能接受所以没想。
<knownbad> 没事啊。
<knownbad> 自然就好。
<jiero> 恩
<jiero> tenzu:   疼教授好，上周我的食欲败给悦姐了。
<tenzu> jiero: 你竟然会输给她, 可耻
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 教授好
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<jiero> tenzu:  我不知道吃什么好了，后来，全都吃过了。
<jiero> tenzu: 以前吃自助，我都是全都尝一边，差不多就饱了
 * wzssyqa 觉得 jiero 上次吃那么多是因为刚从国外回来给砢碜的
<jiero> wzssyqa:  也许吧。虽然在国外我经常吃自助到撑
 * ofan yoooooooooooooooooooo
<tenzu> jiero: 是你一次吃太多
<jiero> tenzu:  ？
<sulit> 频道里有几个女的？
<tenzu> jiero: 总是全部尝一遍, 然后就没动力了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 一般来说频道里的女的都是串行的
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 罗姐竟然可耻的只吃甜食
<jiero> wzssyqa: ？
<imtxc> yo
<wzssyqa> sulit: 来一个挤兑走一个，过一段时间又来一个
<sulit> wzssyqa: 唉
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我昨天得罪了一个
<wzssyqa> sulit: 谁？
<jiero> sulit:  。。。lainme 来了这么多年我第一次见发火。
<tenzu> 得罪囡囡了吧
<jiero> sulit:  小子有嘴！
<imtxc> 啥时候得罪的
<sulit> jiero: 怎么讲
<sulit> jiero: 我当时不知道的
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 好久没见其他吃的了，不知道能不能吃了，不敢下嘴吧
<sulit> jiero: 不知道他是女的
<wzssyqa> sulit: lainme 真的是女的？
<wzssyqa> ！！
<sulit> wzssyqa: 是的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我感觉到了
<wzssyqa> 我了个去的
<jiero> : 。。。我不明白为什么这么多人认为这里没有女的。。
<sulit> wzssyqa: 都潜水的
<wzssyqa> 然后看咱们几个wsn在这表演？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  wsn 是什么？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 猥琐男
<sulit> wzssyqa: 屌丝
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我猥亵么？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你没猥亵
<sulit> jiero: 不，你不是男的
<jiero> ...
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐...
<wzssyqa> jiero: 猥亵和猥琐都分不清了。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> 哦。猥琐
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 听说最近教授发财了？全世界到处找发票呢？
<sulit> 我过两天去招聘会
<sulit> 网投太无力了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 说实在的，这个词我上周才见到人真正使用 —— 是蓉蓉用的。
<sulit> jiero: 蓉蓉是谁？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 你会什么？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 嵌入式懂些，linux懂，c懂
<wzssyqa> sulit: 在这呆着，慢慢会知道的
<sulit> wzssyqa: apue，unp看过一些
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 没发财, 有1000块额度买办公用品, 然后大家各种找发票, 你懂的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我怕我死了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 去给搞个jscore的mips64 的jit支持
<sulit> wzssyqa: 生活难以接济
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我没懂那么深
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 不是好大量级的横向么
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你是干这行的？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我就一打包党
<sulit> wzssyqa: 哥，别拿我开涮
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 没影的事儿
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我现在可塑性很强
<jiero> wzssyqa: 打包党。。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 送外卖的?
<sulit> wzssyqa: 有人上招聘会吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 不知道啊，从来没有去过招聘会
<sulit> wzssyqa: 招聘会招这行吗？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 只打包，不外卖
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 你这服务还需要改善一下
 * wzssyqa 的淫生不完整
<sulit> 这还有哪个女的？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 另外加钱咯
<sulit> 昨天听说了一下，我注意一下
<sulit> 毕竟我是个有节操的人
<wzssyqa> sulit: 人家不说话，哪里分得出来
<sulit> wzssyqa: 有的，这里有人分得出来
<wzssyqa> sulit: 靠问味么
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你屌爆了
<jiero> sulit: 知道又怎么样。。。
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我又没那本事
<sulit> jiero: 不去刺激他们
<jiero> sulit:  。。。难道你自然而然的就是那么猥亵么。。。
<sulit> jiero: 省的人才流失
<jiero> sulit: 。。。
<sulit> jiero: 我说的对不？
<jiero> sulit: 改成应对的话，说明你自己有问题。
<sulit> jiero: 我问题大着呢
<sulit> jiero: 谁没问题？
<sulit> jiero: 你没？
<sulit> jiero: 没问题，那就太纯洁了
<jiero> sulit: 。。。自然表露出来，几乎不会你那样伤人
<sulit> jiero: 我没伤人啊
<sulit> jiero: 我没摸没抢
<jiero> ...
<sulit> jiero: 连人都没见着
<jiero> sulit: 算了。我觉得你挺烦人的。。
<sulit> jiero: 是啊，有份工作，忙起来就好了
<sulit> jiero: 我忙起来，我都觉得我可怕
<jiero> sulit: 完全不是这回事。
<sulit> jiero: 我是双重性格的人
<sulit> jiero: 现实中很少说话的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 就跟谁不是似得
<sulit> jiero: 你给治治？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你跟女的说话吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我说双重性格啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我半年跟女的说话不超过十句
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我上学的时候也不跟女的说话啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我说的表现
<jiero> sulit: 我受够了，我不是心理医生啊，为啥各种不合群各种奇人都会找我。。。
<wzssyqa> sulit: 整个本科期间认识的女的不超过20个
<sulit> jiero: 哥，林子大了什么鸟都有
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我们有一半是女的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 那你们很爽了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 看来我病得不轻
<wzssyqa> sulit: 屎去吧
<sulit> wzssyqa: 实话啊，那么多女的，我都不说话
 * jiero 很习惯呆在男人堆里，或者女人堆里
 * jiero 因为很少见男人女人一大群扎堆。
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我也是最近几个月才有女的跟我说话的嘛
<sulit> wzssyqa: 高兴吗?
<sulit> wz
<sulit> wzssyqa: 春天到了
 * jiero 心里，男人女人差异不太大。。。
<sulit> jiero: 是啊
<wzssyqa> sulit: 主要是那帮女孩子你都看不上而已嘛
<sulit> jiero: 你抖个胸看看
<wzssyqa> sulit: 连做朋友的欲望都没有的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 所言极是
<jiero> sulit: 。抱歉，我一般只看眼睛和大脑。
<wzssyqa> su
<wzssyqa> sulit: 其实我当时也是那感觉
<sulit> jiero: 你太不会审美了
<jiero> sulit: 。。。没得说 你的审美是谁教的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 遇到对的，感觉就不一样
<sulit> wzssyqa: 是吧
<wzssyqa> sulit: 对的
<knownbad> jiero: 你有情障。
<zodiac1111> 看上去很热闹的样子
<sulit> jiero: 自学的，苍老师教的
<knownbad> 比智障还惨。
<jiero> knownbad: 恩。因为我感觉我喜欢所有人。
<sulit> jiero: 苍老师教过你吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 多去接触吧，多认识一些，至少能有一些能当朋友的
<jiero> sulit: ？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 少
<sulit> jiero: 苍老师的美征服了多少人的心
<jiero> ...靠 pidgin 不支持 ignore 么。。。
<sulit> jiero: 至于吗？
<Krishnamurti> 已断开连接(连接被对端重置)。
<Krishnamurti> 这是个什么情况？
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 看见你几进几出了
<Krishnamurti> 我被迫断开连接了，知道为什么吗
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 不想知道
<Krishnamurti> 我想知道啊
<jiero> Krishnamurti:  (quit: Max SendQ exceeded)
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 你测试什么呢
<Krishnamurti> 测试？
<^k^> Krishnamurti:点点点.  10:12
<Krishnamurti> 我刚连上就被断开了，不得不重新连啊
<knownbad> 师范连到美国服务器是慢点。
<Krishnamurti> knownbad:你是说我吗
<knownbad> 是的。
<Krishnamurti> knownbad, 你咋知道哩，我是指我在师范
<knownbad> 那不重要，重要的你是男是女？
<sulit> knownbad: 哈哈
<knownbad> jiero 是个不错的小男孩。
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 这里热烈欢迎女同志
<Krishnamurti> knownbad:哈哈，师范妹子确实多，可惜我不是哦
<Krishnamurti> sulit, 我看了下，我们学校玩linux的很少啊，女生几乎没有
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 有就行，这里有妹子，说不定是姐
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 是啊。我会教妹子用 linux 的。
<jiero> 我的出片率应该达到 10% 了。
<Krishnamurti> 至于我，也不过是爱好者，不是专业人士的，新手一枚
<jiero> Krishnamurti:  对着感兴趣的方向冲刺就行了。
<Krishnamurti> 计算机专业都不是
<wzssyqa> ／/window 13
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 。。。你在扯谈么？这里有几个是计算机专业的？到10%了么。
<Krishnamurti> jiero:嗯，受教了
<Krishnamurti> jiero:哈，那看样子大家都是爱好啰
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 不一定，有的是工作，但专业未必是计算机。
<Krishnamurti> jiero:那倒是，自学才是王道
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 这里有个特别有礼貌的人
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 要不要认识一下？
<Krishnamurti> sulit:好啊
<sulit> Krishnamurti: ^k^
<jiero> 。。。看来需要本频道简介。
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 你问候问候他，他还是管理员呢
<jiero> sulit:  皮
<sulit> jiero: 哥。。。
<Krishnamurti> sulit:好呀
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 噢，问候问候，说不定能混个管理员
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 到时k谁都不是问题
<knownbad> jiero: 如果sulit是女的就太适合你了。
<jiero> knownbad:  怎么可能。
<Krishnamurti> sulit:呵呵
<sulit> knownbad: 我是爷们
<knownbad> 绝对收拾的你服服贴贴的。
<knownbad> 知道。
<sulit> knownbad: 就是思维有点怪，我都不能理解
<Krishnamurti> 估计这里都是爷们吧
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 你错了
<jiero> knownbad:  我说的是怎么可能合适
<Krishnamurti> sulit:有女同志？
<knownbad> 你以后就知道。
<sulit> jiero: 前提是你是女的，才能合适
<knownbad> 我是个大妈。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 是的
<jiero> 事儿妈
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 不信你闻闻
<sulit> 我觉得我说错话了
<knownbad> 谁知道呢？
<sulit> 管理员们都是干嘛的
<sulit> 他们一般都在吗？
<jiero> freeflying:  给我op一下
<sulit> freeflying: 我不要op，你给我再jiero身上展示一下op的威力就行了
<jiero> cherrot 昨天夜里2点，我睡着但是各个东西都没关闭，然后我哥打手机给我也没把我唤醒
<knownbad> 两个都给看谁动作快？
<jiero> knownbad:  动作快？
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我首先想到的op的作用是 改 topic
<Krishnamurti> alien好用吗
<sulit> jiero: 我要op干啥？
<knownbad> 互踢呗。
<sulit> knownbad: 我要op，害人害己
<jiero> sulit 把频道主题改征友启示
<sulit> jiero: 友人自知，没必要的
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 睡的香
<jiero> cherrot:  我被给 500AUD 买相机，买什么
<jiero> cherrot: 3000元级别的 相机应该什么好？
<sulit> jiero: 如果给了你op一小时，你怎么保证你能op两个小时？
<cherrot> jiero: 入门单反吧 二手
<jiero> sulit: 。。。不知道。
<jiero> cherrot: 单反好重。。。我可以借到。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 配一个小痰盂定焦镜头的话机身还能买个挺不错的
<cherrot> jiero: 微单你买不起  卡片机我就没意见了
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。微单不是3000么？
<sulit> jiero: 我给你些建议，先踢了管理员，当然这样做是不对的
<jiero> cherrot:  http://item.jd.com/970418.html 这个好像还可以
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【索尼NEX-5TL】索尼（SONY） NEX-5TL 微单单镜套机 白色 （E PZ 16-50mm F3.5-5.6 OSS）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:3149.00
<cherrot> jiero: 这年头微单便宜了呀   NEX 可以问问 leeeee
<sulit> jiero: 或者自己开个频道自欺欺人一下，再加一小时
<jiero> cherrot 昨天看了 Panasonic 的GF5 才1400 入手。
<wzssyqa> sulit: 管理员踢不掉的，有办法重新要回来
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你做过？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 真的op，可以在被剔除这个频道的情况下，把你的帽子摘掉
<sulit> wzssyqa: 还有备选方案的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 必须的
<jiero> 算了。我不想了。相机。到底有什么好的。。。
<sulit> jiero: 你说对了，留那么些信息给别人
<sulit> jiero: 少拍照为好
<Krishnamurti> 我很少拍照
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 对的，怕那么些照，很容易被人肉到的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 我的个人照，从来不对外开放
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 包裹好友
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我一向是公开自己的，
<Krishnamurti> sulit:那你太严了吧
<jiero> 有什么好害怕公开的。
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 也不是，没有必要的，自己留个念想就行了
<sulit> 我承认我心里可能有问题
<Krishnamurti> sulit:好友应该可以吧
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu14.04装ATI mobile HD3470闭源驱动失败卡在登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460260 viewtopic.php?f=42&p=3017997 参考这个链接的安装方法，每次安装之后都卡在登陆界面，每次输入密码之后还是回登陆界面。 安装的是AMD Catalyst™ 13.1官方驱动，新手新人，帮忙给个
<^k^>  ─> 详细的解决方法。 目前开源的驱动可以用，但是每次登陆之前都会有个花屏的界面一闪而过，看起来很不舒服。 *-display description: …
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 通过好友可以肉到你的
<Krishnamurti> sulit:那倒是，我没想那么多额
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你怎么也op了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我op很久了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 干什么呢
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我说的是你启动了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 吓唬你们一下
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 其实好多信息，已经暴露了，只是尽可能的减少
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<sulit> wzssyqa: 看来你真做过
<Krishnamurti> sulit:感觉最暴露我们信息的是电话运营商
<sulit> wzssyqa: 怪不得说那个
<Krishnamurti> sulit:都有点不想用手机卡了
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 银行，通信都是
<sulit> Krishnamurti: RMS不用手机
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 尽量减少，暴漏是不可避免的
<Krishnamurti> sulit:呵呵，我看的说他都是用公共电话或借别人的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 现在街上哪还有 公用电话
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 他记性也真好
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 那些电话号码
<jiero> sulit: 电话号码本来就不多
<jiero> sulit: 多数是临时的
<sulit> jiero: 其实能办黑卡的
<sulit> 在政府面前，我绝对是裸地
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我用skype，不知道安全性怎么样
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 这个我不知道，网络电话不是很清楚
<Krishnamurti> sulit:先前下了个linphone，不能用的
<sulit> Krishnamurti:你那边热吗？
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 明后天有雨？我记得是
<Krishnamurti> sulit:不热，对有雨的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 平时都干些什么？
<Krishnamurti> sulit:现在地球都反过来了，前一山东的哥们说温度37°C呢
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 是啊，气候真变暖了
<Krishnamurti> sulit:平时就折腾折腾电脑呗，你在哪里呢，工作吧
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 找工作呢
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 刚毕业，前几天才答辩了
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 在学校就好好学吧，迟早会用到
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 我在学校荒废了一年
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 感觉丢了好多东西
<Krishnamurti> sulit:哦，那你是学什么的呢
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 软件工程
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 没人逼你学，靠自觉的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 你呢？
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 现在觉得老师教的都是有用的
<Krishnamurti> sulit:嗯，现在的大学生几乎已经没有探索精神了
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 你这不是在探索吗？
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 这个频道有时会提到一些点
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 然后就靠你自己去划线
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我学信息管理，侧重管理的，也学技术
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 恩，出来一般没直接让管理的，学点技术也好
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我一般自己折腾，也算是探索吧
<lainme> jiero: 不算发火，只是有点不高兴。后来他越描越黑让我有点懒得理而已
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 主要是你折腾的这个过程，就是在学处理事情的能力
<lainme> sulit: 好了，unignore你了。放心，我不会黑别人
<sulit> lainme: 你今年芳龄几何？
<sulit> lainme: 我看怎么称呼你？
<Krishnamurti> sulit:嗯，那倒是，我感觉折腾linux这段时间自学能力明显提高了
<lainme> sulit: 你本科毕业的话，那就比你大
<sulit> lainme: 姐，你好
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 是啊，lainme就是女同志
<Krishnamurti> sulit:你确定他是女的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 要不你问问
<sulit> Krishnamurti: bt有一句话，我挺喜欢的，你越安静，你听到的就越多
<Krishnamurti> lainme:是姐还是哥？sulit说你是姐
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 他还是个高材生
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我在朱光潜那看到过类似的，是这么说的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 说不定懂得东西很多很多的
<Krishnamurti> sulit:你的心界愈空灵，你愈不觉得物界喧嘈
<lainme> Krishnamurti: 性别女
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 嗯，是啊，可我还是个俗人，我感觉我俗不可耐
<Krishnamurti> lainme:那就是姐，我很好奇sulit怎么知道的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 这个过程不好说
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 换个话题比较好
<wzssyqa> lainme: 久仰
<Krishnamurti> sulit:bt指哪个
<jiero> ...
<sulit> Krishnamurti: backtrack，现在是kali，安全方面的e
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你昨天不在吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 不在啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我真是太幸运了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 有钱了选相机真难。
<wzssyqa> sulit: 有很大的新闻？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 没有
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那说明还是不够有钱
<lainme> jiero: 有钱的话就喜欢的都买一个
<Krishnamurti> sulit:那个好像破解wifi密码很强大啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你帽子戴正了，秉公执法
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 不只是那么简单
<wzssyqa> jiero: 像 happyaron 这种壕从来不会因为这种事情苦恼
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 上面工具很多
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我去翻log去
<jiero> wzssyqa: 有钱不是自己的钱，但是买到东西是自己的。
<Krishnamurti> sulit:去吃饭了，待会聊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 有什么别说出来，过去的就让过去哈
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 恩好的
<wzssyqa> la
<wzssyqa> lainme: 看昨天你的log，受教很大啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 这个就过去啦，帽子戴正
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<sulit> wzssyqa: 这里常驻管理员几个？
<wzssyqa> lainme: 喜欢说“别闹”？
 * lainme 没做什么啊
<wzssyqa> sulit: 昨天的事情，今天再踢你不合适啊，
<wzssyqa> 别怕
<lainme> wzssyqa: 随便说的
<wzssyqa> lainme: 就说了一些话
<sulit> wzssyqa: 昨天也不能啊，不知者不罪啊
<wzssyqa> sulit: 你那一句话说女孩子的话，呵呵
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我压根就不知道他是女的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我都道歉了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你别把人家吓跑了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 她比我来的都早，我能把她吓跑？开玩笑
<sulit> wzssyqa: 这里女同志就是熊猫
<jiero> sulit: 。。。
<sulit> sulit: 我几年前来过
<wzssyqa> sulit: 从我09年开始混这的时候，不知道她已经在这里多久了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 几年前来过
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我11年过来过
<jiero> lainme: 你确实会说 “别闹”
<jiero> wzssyqa:  差不多同期
<lainme> wzssyqa: 我也是09年开始用ubuntu的时候来的这里
<sulit_> 有人挤了我
<sulit_> 天津的
<wzssyqa> lainme: 刚才说到姐，我想起了姐控
<sulit_> wzssyqa: 是你干的吗？
<sulit_> wzssyqa: 我被踢了
<lainme> sulit_: 你的帐号被人注册了？
<wzssyqa> 你网络有问题掉线了，没有被踢
<sulit_> lainme: 不知道，我一般不用密码
<lainme> ……
<sulit> 明白了
<sulit> 只是个昵称，何必呢？
<lainme> wzssyqa: 说起姐控，就想起banban……
<sulit> lainme: 是有人注册了
<wzssyqa> lainme: 她也好久不来了
<wzssyqa> lainme: 估计在忙论文吧
<sulit> lainme: 注册了也好，我这么找仇恨
<wzssyqa> lainme: 她还上论坛么
<sulit> wzssyqa: ad，你好，不要这么。。。
<sulit> wzssyqa: 人家话少
<lainme> wzssyqa: 没有见过了
<sulit> 我曾经在这见过一个女的
<sulit> 还贴照片了
<sulit> 不过人家好想现在都当妈了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 拿出来看看
<sulit> wzssyqa: 这些东西，都是过眼烟云，何况我是风一样的男子
<sulit> wzssyqa: 不会留下来的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 怎么能获得你给的op
<wzssyqa> sulit: 给我点钱哈
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我不敢给，我怕你踢了我
<sulit> wzssyqa: 说的实话
<slucx> linux 下BT下载大家用啥？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 希望你能领会
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> sulit: 你是像苍蝇一样的男子。。。
<sulit> jiero: 我一年来不了几次的
<sulit> jiero: 这可是一年的话啊
<wzssyqa> lainme: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=234350
<jiero> sulit: 你根本没话找话。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 姐,我好想你...（已锁贴） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: Lavande
<wzssyqa> lainme: 好像挖下这个坟，不过不太敢
<sulit> jiero: 我说的都是实在的
<jiero> slucx: 你下载什么？ iso 的话， humble bundle 的话，我随意的。
<jiero> slucx: 其实其他的我也不下载 - 我bt 全是正版
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你那么坏，坟被你挖了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没关系。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我也跟一贴
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我其实用 windows 7 着一段时间，已经碰到了 5个 bug。但是我不知道怎么处理，只是想灭了 windows
<jiero> wzssyqa: 最近山东出了大案子，在麦当劳竟然有人搭讪女孩子不成攻击其致死。。。
<sulit> jiero: 好可怕
<sulit> 我竟然找回我的论坛密码啦
<sulit> 两年没登陆了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 招远吧
<sulit> wzssyqa: 是的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你还没告诉我那个管理员帽子怎么可以得到呢？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 这个是私下有一个小团伙的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你是怎么如火的，你接触ubuntu也不早啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: ofan 你熟吗？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我感觉他跟僵尸似的，就掉那儿，好些年不变
<wzssyqa> ofan: 那是jingcha 蜀黍
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你是山东人啊
<wzssyqa> sulit: 对啊，泰安的
<sulit> wz
<sulit> wzssyqa: 终于攀上关系啦
<wzssyqa> sulit: 你哪里的？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我在山东四年了
<wzssyqa> sulit: 上学？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我曲师的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 在曲阜还是日照？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 计算机在日照
<sulit> wzssyqa: 要合并了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 工学院和软件学院
<sulit> wzssyqa: 最新消息，软件工程独立出来
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你高中老师说不定有曲师的
<sulit> wzssyqa: 咱俩有关希啦
<wzssyqa> sulit: 你要是妹子，可以有更深入的关系
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你那个帽子怎么戴上的，能讲一讲吗？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 曲师妹子是多，还不是一般的多，可是我不是
<sulit> wzssyqa: 可以介绍的哈
<wzssyqa> sulit: 这我肯定知道。不过对师范妹子无感
<sulit> wzssyqa: 哎，你师范汉子有感觉啊，计算机的妹子能一样吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 师范的计算机妹子也就会教教word而已
<sulit> wzssyqa: 呵呵，你错了，我们院不少女老师，教教word？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 也教linux内核驱动么？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 有人教就是了
 * wzssyqa 感觉 sulit 被玩坏了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你不能说你高中老师哈
<sulit> wzssyqa: 他们曲师出来的不少
<sulit> wzssyqa: 说我可以
<wzssyqa> sulit: 基本全是曲师的
<wzssyqa> sulit: 我鄙视的就是他们
<sulit> wzssyqa: 哈哈，把你培养成人是吧
<sulit> wzssyqa: 鄙视他们干啥，总得有人当园丁吗？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 老乡啊
<sulit> wzssyqa: 一日师徒，百日恩
<ofan> sulit: 我有znc自动挂irc
<ofan> 永不掉线
<wzssyqa> sulit: 嗯是嗯，鄙视是鄙视，两码事
<sulit> ofan: 噢，这么叼
<ofan> sulit: 还可以
<ofan> 你要是想崇拜我，我也不会拦着你的，木哈哈
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你不是青岛的么
 * sulit 拜拜 ofan
<sulit> ofan: 满意吗？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 老家不是青岛
<wzssyqa> ofan: 老家泰安？
<ofan> 嗯
<sulit> ofan: 我好成人之美
<wzssyqa> sulit: 得跪舔
<wzssyqa> ofan: 泰安哪里？
<\q> ofan: 玩玩 zero-suppressed bdd
<sulit> wzssyqa: 人家是有素质的人
<sulit> wzssyqa: 不能降低人家身份
<ofan> wzssyqa: 应该是岱岳区，我很少回去
<wzssyqa> ofan: ic
<ofan> \q: 这是啥？？
<\q> ofan: 有什麼有趣的？
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你还没说你那帽子戴上的历程
<wzssyqa> sulit: 就是混进那个圈子就可以了
<\q> sulit: 人家的帽子戴了至少4年了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你那个圈子有点小，挤吗？
<ofan> \q: 最近练算法，感觉好痛苦
<wzssyqa> sulit: 已经很挤了
<\q> ofan: 一個數據結構，和 dancing links + algorithm x 有相似處
<wzssyqa> sulit: 再啰嗦帽子的事情，我要ban掉你了
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我感觉也是
<\q> ofan: 怎麼練？
<ofan> \q: 做leetcode，hackerrank之类
<sulit> wzssyqa: 我怕了
<ofan> \q: 这个视频推荐 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKcOkWzj0_s
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Caml Trading - YouTube
<ofan> \q: Jane Street谈OCaml
<\q> 編程之美 百度之星 facebook hacker cup google code jam...
<sulit> wzssyqa: 你能封了ip吗？不让一个ip登录
<\q> ofan: mark
<wzssyqa> sulit: 可以
<wzssyqa> sulit: 能让某个ip进不了这个频道
<\q> ofan: 也有人到我們這裏宣講過
<ofan> \q: 那些对我来说太难了
<ofan> \q: 话说我去fb面试，第一个人就是Hack语言项目的
<jiajun> 水一把
<sulit> ofan: 你不在国内啊
<\q> ofan: hack怎麼濃濃的java風？
<ofan> \q: 很山寨的感觉
<\q> ofan: 還是沒找到筆記整理的工具
<\q> 理想工具
<ofan> \q: wiki
<\q> 先 gitbook 好了
<\q> 用數據庫的感覺撰寫麻煩
<ofan> \q: 折腾过vimwiki,很不习惯
<ofan> \q: 还是file based
<\q> file based好
<ofan> 集中式略overkill
<lainme> 弱弱的推荐dokuwiki...
<\q> markdown+git+mathjax
<\q> mathjax在國內用好麻煩……難道要自建服務？
<ofan> \q: 我的建议是自动抓取打包
<lainme> mathjax有cdn，国内不能用？
<ofan> 然后自动搞个部署环境
<\q> lainme: 以前被你說動搞過dokuwiki....後來還是放棄了。db的也怕導出不便……
<lainme> 小巧点的，还有pmwiki
<\q> ofan: 想直接工作的應該怎麼弄好……幾乎無實習經驗……
<ofan> \q: 你会算法就够了
<ofan> \q: 还有OO设计题
<ofan> \q: hotspot: security, distributed & parallel programming, AI, ML, DM
<\q> ofan: 好吧……暑假開始刷題(algo+security)
<ofan> \q: 有这几项里的任意一项经验基本能让你简历被HR选中
<\q> 後三項爲空……
<\q> 第二項只折騰過sysadmin...
<ofan> \q: 俗称大数据，我黑大数据。。。
<ofan> \q: 第二项学学CUDA，Hadoop 就很容易突出了
<ofan> \q: 不过你估计也不待见java
<\q> ofan: 對啊……看不慣java...
<\q> 搜索引擎課發現到處是apache的java項目　……
<ofan> \q: security是个引爆点，最近出的问题多
<ofan> \q: 真的是
<\q> ofan: security只想當一個業餘興趣的……感覺挖別人的漏洞好無聊
<ofan> \q: 堵漏洞有意思啊
<ofan> \q: 现在公司对这个很重视
<\q> ofan: 這個不是會對簽證會造成影響嘛
<ofan> \q: 没官方背景就没事吧
<\q> 還好去年末班車 d**c** ctf 趕上了
<ofan> \q: http://tullo.ch/static/cv.pdf
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ type=application/pdf ; 长度=125.33 kiB
<\q> Strong knowledge of C, C++, Python, R, Haskell, Go, MATLAB, Hive/Hadoop, LATEX, etc.
<\q> ......
<ofan> GPA 4.0...
 * \q gpa好低……
<\q> 他參加過的比賽不過如此
<ofan> 。。。。。
<\q> 都是學習獎
<ofan> 学霸啊
<sulit> 繁体字适合书法啊
<Krishnamurti> sulit:你练书法吗
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 不练，我是个缺节操的人
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 想练
<sulit> 变天了
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我先前碰到个美术系的同学，他送我一幅篆书
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 恩，练习书法，能提高情操啊
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 我缺，琴棋书画，我一个不会
<jiero> ofan:  ...
<Krishnamurti> sulit:我也不会
 * jiero 没有任何擅长的东西。
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 我觉得人懂点音律还是有必要的
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 悲伤之时，还可以宣泄一下
<Krishnamurti> sulit:对，但是我至今五音不全
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 不全说明还有，我压根没有
<Krishnamurti> sulit:倒是还比较喜欢听，尤其是班得瑞和中国古代乐曲
<sulit> Krishnamurti: 郁闷的时候，只能去操场走圈
<Krishnamurti> sulit:你喜欢户外露营之类的吗
<jiero> sulit: 变态双子座的？
<mengyi> sulit: who are you?
<mengyi> lainme: 姐，不是你吧
<mengyi> lainme: 你注册我昵称了？
<lainme> mengyi: 没啊
<mengyi> lainme: 老有人挤我，挤了之后，我上来又退了
<mengyi> lainme: 是不是频道里有人暗恋你？
<jiero> sulit: 。。。
<sulit> jiero: 我觉得没这个必要啊
<sulit> jiero: 一个昵称而已
<jiero> 。。。
<sulit> 118.186.196.7天津市 长城宽带
<sulit> 同一个人挤我两次
<hoxily> sulit: 你nick没注册吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 没注册的nick属于公共资源，谁都可以用。
<sulit> hoxily: 没啊，注册了感觉不好
<sulit> sulit: 关键是他注册了也没干好事啊
<sulit> hoxily: 就为了挤我
<sulit> 昵称本身就是公共的
<sulit> 注册了干嘛
<hoxily> sulit: 注册了之后可以用nickserv提供的ghost命令把人踢成Guest
<sulit> hoxily: 这个了解一些
<sulit> hoxily: 针对我干啥，一个昵称，我还可以取十个八个的
<sulit> hoxily: 这样真的不好
<sulit> 我这么逗比竟然有人想要这个昵称，怎么想的
<hoxily> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<sulit> hoxily: 谢谢哈
<sulit> hoxily: 那个我觉得真没必要注册，人才是主要的，昵称只是个称谓而已
<hoxily> 你换个名字我就不认识你了。
<sulit> 认出来是迟早的事
<jiero> 你们都房价了。
<jiero> cherrot:  放假了么？
<sulit> hoxily: onlylove是谁？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手刚注册，有问题请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460263 刚安装了虚拟机ubuntu,现有问题请教下。 是不是只要安装好了虚拟机，就可以写程序了，调试的时候也可以在虚拟机上调试？ 要不要再虚拟机上安装对应芯片的内核，和文件系统？ 如果不装内核的话，调
<^k^>  ─> 用一些linux c函数能够实现功能么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuxz — 2014-05-31 13:31
<sulit> onlylove: 你跟hoxily什么关系？
<onlylove> sulit: 我不认识他
<sulit> hoxily: 噢，好吧
<cherrot> jiero: 上班呐
<jiero> cherrot 哦。 好的。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马今天上班！
<cherrot> 上班快乐
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
 * palomino|working momo all
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马而
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> restart x
<onlylove> JD的支付密码想不起来了~~o(>_<)o ~~
<jiero> onlylove:  要买什么呐
<onlylove> jiero: 京东的一个电脑包，刚翻了半天小本子，找到了
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://item.jd.com/970842.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【东芝L50-AT11S1】东芝（TOSHIBA） L50-AT11S1 15.6英寸笔记本（i5-4200M 4G 750G 2G独显 2*USB3.0 蓝牙4.0 DOS)月光银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:3999.00
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，求认同
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是fullhd
<gebjgd> onlylove, 鸡肋
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道，问题是我还要用windows不是……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是fullhd
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用什么系统也必须fullhd
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且，我有个想法，就是，淘宝买个full hd的屏换上
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有病
<palomino|working> O_O onlylove
<onlylove> gebjgd: 东芝full hd的电脑太贵……不是我能消费的起的
<palomino|working> 1366 x 768... onlylove
<palomino|working> 这是无法接受的啊...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我知道QAQ
<palomino|working> 确定这个能自己换么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不确定，本友会有个想给DELL换的牺牲了
<palomino|working> 囧
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/ujKRFd.jpg
<RainFlying> 话说这种天线接口有人认识不？
<RainFlying> SMA ？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 屁4000 软民币
<onlylove> gebjgd: 真消费不起，我穷人
<gebjgd> RainFlying, mini pci
<gebjgd> RainFlying,  笔记本上的
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是那不是在软妹币流行区域能买到的
<RainFlying> gebjgd: 我说的是天线接口
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你这个要买的多少钱
<jiero> gebjgd: RMB流行区流行高级显卡，低级显示器
<onlylove> gebjgd: 4000
<RainFlying> jiero: 我买了一块 7870
<jiero> RainFlying: 什么？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我也是400欧 fullhd
<gebjgd> onlylove, 比你的还便宜  因为汇率问题
<RainFlying> jiero: 显卡
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是没见过太好的full hd的机器啊……除了lenovo，但是那是良心美企
<jiero> RainFlying: 不懂。好久没管了。没有吸引我的游戏
<RainFlying> jiero: 我买来挖矿的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要不要这样，如果在11区，我直接买NEC好吧
<jiero> onlylove: 是国内市场畸形了。
<palomino|working> lavie z啊 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove: 全面向玩游戏的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就是啊，11区直接买了
<onlylove> jiero: 玩游戏你也给个好点的屏，最起码1600*900
<jiero> onlylove: 分辨率高速度慢
<jiero> onlylove: 你不想想。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 都2G显存了
<gebjgd> onlylove, acer
<jiero> onlylove: 带宽还是和10年前无差异
<onlylove> jiero: 1G显存应该1600*900没问题
<gebjgd> jiero, 扯淡
<onlylove> jiero: 你这个真扯
<jiero> gebjgd: 显存带宽 :
<jiero> geb
<onlylove> jiero: 10年前，显存带宽瓶颈了么
<jiero> onlylove: 是
<onlylove> jiero: 就算到今天，也没听谁因为显存带宽限制
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。叫位宽？
<onlylove> jiero: pcie-16X的速度最起码20G
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，位宽……
 * jiero 反正不玩多少三维游戏
<onlylove> jiero: 我还想说CPU过了这么多年还64的，啥时候来128的呢！
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 要不是农企amd，intel还不知道要用32忽悠多少年
<palomino|working> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 其实真正的原因还是内存
<onlylove> jiero: 你有办法？现在台式机的显卡也那样
<onlylove> jiero: 你去问土豪马去
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> jiero: 双titan
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 双titan在4k显示器面前只是战五渣
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你那titan，192bit还是256bit
<palomino|working> 256吧
<jiero> onlylove:  妹子们的都是不能直接插网卡的超级本
<palomino|working> or 384
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jiero: 我还真没见几个拿超极本的妹子
<palomino|working> 哦,是384
<onlylove> jiero: 难道我见到的都是孩他妈？
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，原来我上面的宿舍里我见过4台
<palomino|working> 好看的叫妹子,不好看的叫大姐/大婶/大姨 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我要叫大婶，估计一堆没结婚的妹子要疯掉，我都快30了，我叫大婶，怎么也得大我20吧
<jiero> 不要让我判断好看不好看，否则你们会失望的
<jiero> onlylove: 。她们确实没结婚，不过订婚的不少
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 你的审美不敢恭维
<palomino|working> 在天津...无论你多大岁数,叫女士的时候都可以叫姐姐 :D onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 你见到的都是腰缠万贯的土豪
<jiero> onlylove: 不会吧。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 在济南，你见到所有陌生人都可以叫老师
<palomino|working> :O
<jiero> onlylove: 。在银行里我十分受不了被叫老师，就因为我的账户上开着各种业务。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 在济南，你必须接受这个现实
<onlylove> jiero: 因为这是济南当地人的本土化称呼
<jiero> onlylove:  我几乎不会用你之外的称呼。
<gebjgd> 暴徒泉？
<sulit> jiero^_^ 叼
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你还记得大明湖畔的容嬷嬷吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 趵突泉里捉小鱼
<jiero> gebjgd: 现在我徒手捉小虾也会了
<sulit> jiero^_^ 我也会
<sulit> jiero^_^ 不过是从盘子里抓着吃
<jiero> sulit: 学着从溪里捉，大概10分钟就会了。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 记得  我替她破的处
<sulit> jiero^_^ 我在黄河里洗过澡
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<sulit> jiero^_^ 没见过小溪，我的遗憾
<jiero> sulit: 找个驴行的队伍跟着
<sulit> jiero^_^ 以后有机会会的
<jiero> sulit: 。。。怎么全加那个符号。。。
<Krishnamurti> jiero:这儿有驴友？
<sulit> jiero^_^ 刚试的，感觉怎么样，不好，我就换了
<sulit> jiero^_^ xchat里能改
<jiero> Krishnamurti:  随意找呗
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 这里不知道没问过
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 其实滑翔下山很爽的
<Krishnamurti> jiero:没滑过
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 我也没
<sulit> jieroξ 这个好看
<Krishnamurti> jiero: 我喜欢露营
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 哦。
<Krishnamurti> jiero:上次五一出去了，这次端午没出去
<Krishnamurti> sulit:你露营么
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 没有
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 不过可以试试
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 以后
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 我喜欢大自然
<gshmu> google  hosts  新的谁有？？？
<jiero> Krishnamurti:  我没露营过，没具体的方案出去过。
<Krishnamurti> 上次五一出去，是徒步出去的，和另外一个。路上碰到了不少骑行的驴友
<sulit> 我看到有人火车托运自行车出来骑行的
<sulit> 还是个团队
<sulit> 几十号人
<Krishnamurti> sulit:火车托运？没见过，还可以这样呀，以后可以试试
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 托运自行车，人是卧着过来的
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 都是些四五十的人
<sulit> 他们可能要的就是个情调
<Krishnamurti> 我的amule正在被迅雷吸血，怎么办？
<sulit> gshmu这个在干吗？
<sulit> 干嘛？
<gshmu> 防火墙真贱
<gshmu> 上传个GAE应用能咋
<sulit> gshmuξ 你几进几出。。。
<gshmu> sulit: 是断网几次
<gshmu> sulit: 你还要解释么 改DNS
<sulit> gshmuξ 噢
<gshmu> ping appengine.google.com
<gshmu> PING www3-china.l.google.com (74.125.235.197) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gshmu> 64 bytes from kix01s01-in-f5.1e100.net (74.125.235.197): icmp_seq=2 ttl=40 time=461 ms
<gshmu> 64 bytes from kix01s01-in-f5.1e100.net (74.125.235.197): icmp_seq=4 ttl=40 time=471 ms
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Sign in - Google Accounts (@ google.com)
<gshmu> 不是上不了谷歌 只是我想传GAE应用 练手
<gshmu> 防火墙太监了
<Krishnamurti> 怎样往amule里添加反吸血插件？
<lainme> Krishnamurti: 有amule-dlp版本
<Krishnamurti> lainme:能提供个下载地址吗
<lainme> Krishnamurti: 你搜下ubuntu论坛，我很久不用了
<hoxily> pinyin bushi keyi yuedu de yuyan
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#8mZDVH+*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> 麦当劳又出事了
<gebjgd> 山东济南的人发表下
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥事
<hoxily> 啥事？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 打死人
<sulit> gebjgdξ 这山东人真不少
<gebjgd> hoxily, onlylove 你们竟然不知道？
<hoxily> 邪教6人组？
<onlylove> gebjgd: ！！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不知道呢
<hoxily> 早上QQ群里有人发了张图
<gebjgd> hoxily, 垬6人组
<hoxily> gebjgd: 图里说是邪教，全能教
<gebjgd> hoxily, 邪教当国的还说别人是邪教
<palomino|working> 消灭异教徒是义务
<palomino|working> so...
<palomino|working> 别人自然全是邪教
 * palomino|working 使用无产光辉
 * gebjgd 被晃了
<sulit> mengyiξ hi
<gebjgd> 统一着装，手持武器的暴恐邪教匪徒们终于可以名正言顺的带枪杀人了
<gebjgd> 昨天3名警察在云南罗平县环城乡白龙潭村吃饭，1人喝醉，和村民发生争执。陈学礼去劝架，被醉酒警察用枪抵着脑门：信不信我一枪把你打掉！陈说：我不信，你敢开枪打我！话没说完，警察就把他按倒，对着胸部啪啪两枪.....﻿
<mengyi> sulit: 。。。
<gebjgd> 天朝越来越威武了
<hoxily> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/312316
<mengyi> sulit: hi
<sulit> mengyiξ 。。。
<mengyi> mengyi: 。。。
<mengyi> sulit: 。。。
<slucx> gebjgd: 小心查水表，这的聊天是有日志的…
<gebjgd> slucx, 不怕
<gebjgd> slucx, 境外敌对势力
<sulit> gebjgdξ 说的是真的
<slucx> gebjgd: 图已经被自动block了
<sulit> log日志，可以搜到的
<sulit> mengyiξ hi
<mengyi> sulit: hi
<onlylove> sulit: 他不在国内，你不用替他担惊受怕
<slucx> 早看新闻了
<sulit> onlyloveξ 他以后不回国了？
<gebjgd> 文革再来？京动员85万人检举“可疑人物”  北京从29日起，动员85万“志愿者”上街检举“可疑人物”，并有现金奖励...
<gebjgd> sulit, 回了也不怕 顶多上ccav
<gebjgd> sulit, 因为嫖娼
<sulit> gebjgdξ 这个
<sulit> gebjgdξ 你好这个？？
<gebjgd> sulit, 我会和薛老一样的待遇
<onlylove> gebjgd: 以后不敢上街了，被检举了麻烦了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 感觉天朝要疯了
<Krishnamurti> gebjgd:薛老是谁
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, 你好白
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 蛮子
<sulit> Krishnamurtiξ 稍微看看新闻
<onlylove> gebjgd: 美帝亡我之心不死
<Krishnamurti> 哈哈，我几乎不看新闻
<sulit> gebjgdξ 薛老，也真是的，多大岁数了，还好冲动
<sulit> gebjgdξ 管不住自己的家伙
<gebjgd> sulit, 那才叫身体好呢
<gebjgd> sulit, 你试试看你60岁的时候jj还能勃起么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 已经乱过一次了，一下耽误了一个时代
<gebjgd> sulit, 薛老是楷模
<sulit> gebjgdξ 我记得他好像是去看的
<onlylove> sulit: 那个只是借口
<sulit> gebjgdξ 他没上
<gebjgd> sulit, 上了
<sulit> gebjgdξ 这个。。。
<sulit> gebjgdξ 他很吊
<gebjgd> sulit, 学习薛老
<sulit> gebjgdξ 学不了的
<gebjgd> sulit, 未必  有地沟油
<sulit> gebjgdξ 我伦理纲常很看重的
<gebjgd> sulit, 地沟油有壮阳之功效
<sulit> gebjgdξ 万年不腐是吧
<gebjgd> sulit, 其实最好的还是尸油
<gebjgd> sulit, 吃啥补啥
<sulit> gebjgdξ 那你还不回来啊
<sulit> gebjgdξ 赶紧回来
<gebjgd> sulit, 国内很多餐馆都默默的推出这个系列了
<sulit> gebjgdξ 国内多好
<gebjgd> sulit, 回不来
<gebjgd> sulit, 国外人民需要我
<sulit> gebjgdξ 怎么讲？
<sulit> gebjgdξ 说说
<onlylove> sulit: 需要他提供地沟油
<gebjgd> QQ安全中心为您拦截异常1次，您的帐号疑似被盗，正处于保护模式中。
<gebjgd> 时间	 	事件
<gebjgd> 2014/05/31  15:35:46	 	发不良信息
<gebjgd> 牛逼
<hoxily> 怪不得现在流行发图文
<sulit> gebjgdξ 查水表
<sulit> gebjgdξ 查电表
<hoxily> 啥时候OCR识别可以轻松识别图中文字……
<Krishnamurti> 你们还玩QQ吗
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: of course
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, webqq
<gebjgd> sulit, 查毛
<sulit> gebjgdξ 毛也查
<gebjgd> sulit, 那是不可能的
<gebjgd> sulit, 我又不在天朝
<sulit> gebjgdξ 哈哈
<sulit> gebjgdξ 有特工
<gebjgd> sulit, 特工也不怕
<sulit> gebjgdξ 你在哪国？
<Krishnamurti> gebjgd:请注意你的言行，它已经被我们记录在案
<gebjgd> sulit, 你猜
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, 真心不怕
<Krishnamurti> gebjgd:呵呵
 * gebjgd 重新申请一个号码 继续喷
<sulit> gebjgdξ 我不知道
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
 * sulit 这个。。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<Krishnamurti> hoxily, 呵呵
<hoxily> 呵呵 = 你妈B？
<Krishnamurti> hoxily:maybe
<Krishnamurti> 中国网民的含蓄表达，“呵呵”
<hoxily> 就讨厌人发呵呵了
<hoxily> 既然没什么可回的就别回复
<sulit> hoxilyξ 哈哈
<hoxily> 沉默就好
<Krishnamurti> 是啊，在天朝，还是沉默的好
<hoxily> sulit: 你的ξ 这个符号导致我客户端不高亮
<sulit> hoxilyξ 那有提示音吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 当然没有
<sulit> hoxilyξ 拿我改个啥样的？
<hoxily> sulit: 怎么学 CyrusYzGTt 。他也用奇怪的符号
<hoxily> sulit: 英语冒号或者英文逗号都行。
<sulit> hoxily; 高亮否？
<hoxily> sulit: 高亮的。
<sulit> 我用了你说的组合
<Krishnamurti> hoxily: 我用tab键怎么就直接变成逗号，能不能改成句号？
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: 问作者
<Krishnamurti> hoxily:你用tab键也是逗号吗？
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 你用什么客户端？
<Krishnamurti> sulit, xchat
<sulit> 那你自己设置什么就是什么了
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 设置里面
<sulit> Krishnamurti; input box
<sulit> 看懂了再改
<Krishnamurti> sulit： 好啦
<Krishnamurti> sulit： 高亮吗
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 高亮的
<gebjgd> 真牛逼
<gebjgd> 在群里发点新闻  号码就会被屏蔽
<Krishnamurti> gebjgd： 什么东西？
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, qq
<sulit> gebjgd; 有机器人坐镇，有些东西会被kill的
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 现在监控越来越严了，有点理解RMS了
<sulit> Krishnamurti;一出生注定一直裸着
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 除非自己想一直无所作为
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 那样政府就不会管你了
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 其实也管着，只不过不重要
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 是的
<sulit> hoxily; 那个奇怪符号就是几年前跟CyrusYzGTt学的
<hoxily> sulit: CyrusYzGTt 用的是这个符号吧？——§
<sulit> hoxily; 你确定这么长吗？
<sulit> hoxily; 现在长度有限制了
<hoxily> ξ Ξ §
<sulit> hoxily; 至少win下是这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> ξ != §
<hoxily> 第一个是第二个的大写；第三个是另一个符号。
<hoxily> sulit: http://dev.w3.org/html5/html-author/charref
<^k^> ⇪ t: Character Entity Reference Chart
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 你现在用什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 依然如故
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 好吧，最长多长？
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 我想用卐_卍超出限制了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 不清楚，我是用 xchat 来改的，很方便
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 这符号你也敢用？法西斯啊
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 是佛家印记
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 好不？
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: 这是佛家万字
<hoxily> 万
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; xchat现在有限制
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 而且有些不一定，有时候是客户端的优势， 比如 erc 能够同时识别 utf8 和 ascii ， xchat不能
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 你那个符号就挺好的
<sulit> 卐卍相对为天地，01，我是这么想的
<CyrusYzGTt> Krishnamurti§ sulit 是对的， 这两个都是佛家经常用的， 分藏传佛教和 ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 那个一般代表是 书名号
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 可以赋给他新意义的
<Krishnamurti> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，傻了，那纳粹是什么来着，两个混了
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 我们没必要那么古板
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 也是万字吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 嗯，可以的，就像 囧 这个字也有了其它意思 ，本意是 光明
<CyrusYzGTt> Krishnamurti§ 纳粹那个是用 反万字
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 随意
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt; 嗯，新意义，新思想
<Krishnamurti> 其实无所谓啦，都不过是符号而已
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 是个旋转了45°的卐
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 乌班图服务器版怎么配置多路径，存储是IBM V3700 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460266 使用的是ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64的系统，v3700上没有对该系统的多路径驱动，需要手动配置系统自带的multipath，但是我在系统上找不到该安装包。。。求帮助 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 yang8806 — 2014-05-31 15:57
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 符号并不是事物本身
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 对的
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 就好像你的昵称一样
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 我们都不知道他的意义，你肯定清楚地
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 恩
<sulit> Krishnamurti; sulit super light，神说要有光
<Krishnamurti> Krishnamurti 是一个印度智者，中文翻译为克里希那穆提
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 啊哈，不错，我一个同学用欧拉做昵称
<sulit> Krishnamurti; 我不会拼
<slucx> debian 本子插拔电源，屏幕会变最亮，求解
 * slucx 求思路
<hoxily> ג  וַיֹּאמֶר אֱלֹהִים, יְהִי אוֹר; וַיְהִי-אוֹר.
<sulit> slucx; 这个正常吧
<sulit> slucx; 插上亮
<sulit> slucx; 我的本插上时亮
<hoxily> 3 And God said: 'Let there be light.' And there was light.
<slucx> sulit: 插上和拔f掉的时候会变成最亮
<sulit> slucx; 那就不知道了
<hoxily> Hebrew语贴不上来。
<slucx> 很不习惯
<sulit> slucx;调节屏幕亮度试试
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 这跟屏幕亮度没关
<sulit> slucx; 我用kde有时就这样的
<sulit> slucx; 你说的太笼统了
<slucx> 已解决
 * jiero 的喜欢好像不容易褪色。。。
 * jiero 不明白。。。
<sulit> slucx; 什么原因？
<slucx> sulit: 不知道
<sulit> slucx; 。。。
<slucx> 在规则里加了一句调节亮度的
<sulit> slucx; 好吧，还是跟亮度有关
<sulit> 都去准本过六一儿童节去了吗？
<sulit> ^k^是用什么写的？
<sulit> ^k^~ 介绍一下你自己？
<^k^> sulit, 你好，我的名字是KK。  17:26
<^k^> sulit, 我需要时间来制定的答复。  17:26
<sulit> ^k^~ 你的主人？
<^k^> sulit, 谢谢你的坦率。  17:27
<sulit> ^k^~ 你的生日
<^k^> sulit, 你怎么知道这么多关于我的。  17:28
<sulit> ^k^~ 作者
<^k^> sulit, 你是学生？  17:29
<sulit> ^k^~ 主页
<sulit> ^k^~ git
<^k^> sulit, 你想回家吗？  17:30
<sulit> ^k^~ 任务
<^k^> sulit, 什么是你的真名？  17:32
<sulit> ^k^~ 网页
<^k^> sulit, 你是否经常把别人你自己呢？  17:33
<sulit> ^k^~ test
<sulit> ^k^~ birthday
<sulit> ^k^~ kick
<sulit> ^k^~ bot
<sulit> ^k^~ author
<^k^> sulit, 一个更深的算法是需要正确的反应了这一点。  17:38
<sulit> ^k^~ source
<gshmu> python 编程排序Ip 谁有想法
<gshmu> shell也可以
<gshmu> 按照响应速度 排序IP
<sulit> ^k^~ ruby
<sulit> gshmu~ 你好，我觉得你试试桶排序比较好
<sulit> gshmu~ 桶排序的思想处理这个应该是比较好的
<sulit> gshmu~ 算法导论里有，具体实现，我是个逗比，不会
<gshmu> 按响应时间
<sulit> gshmu~ 是啊，把响应时间设成挡板
<sulit> gshmu~ 你先了解一下桶排序的思想，我觉得是好的
<gshmu> 嘿嘿 我喜欢A.sort()
<sulit> 然后再结合其他排序就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用C怎么算小数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460267 前几天我就想发帖问了，就像图片里那样，只要我的结果小于1它就显示0，，我擦。搞得我还以为是哪里错了，是怎么回事哦？我用的是VS2013QQ截图20140531182345.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 婷子去哪儿 — 2014-05-31 18:28
<gshmu> sulit: 谢谢
<sulit> gshmu~ 你看了吗？
<gshmu> 排序我会啊
<gshmu> 我正在写代码
<sulit> gshmu~ 那谢我啥呢
<gshmu> sulit: 谢你回复  谢你喜欢算法
<sulit> gshmu~ 我勒个去，我更愿意的是我的想法有意义
<gshmu> 推荐 算法导论 一本很有名的书，还有一本算法概论 我有后者
<gshmu> sulit: 还有很重要的是 你和群里整天瞎扯那几个强很多 他们和你没法比
<gshmu> sulit: 够不够啊
<sulit> gshmu~ 哥，我是逗比
<sulit> gshmu~ 我基础很烂的
<sulit> gshmu~ 有想法不行的
<sulit> gshmu~ 得干
<gshmu> sulit: 基础是什么？？？ 你见过真正的逗比么
<gshmu> 那些个 在irc瞎扯的
<gshmu> 无奈的我整天在英语频道
<sulit> gshmu~ 我在perl群里听过一句这样的话，大神们整天就吹牛逼，可是真有事时，还真难不到他们
<sulit> gshmu~ 他们好多人把书都记烂了
<gshmu> sulit: so what
<sulit> gshmu~ 实践也很多
<sulit> gshmu~ 我觉得他们只是来放松的
<gshmu> 我在很多irc频道呆过  有几个像这样的
<sulit> gshmu~ 顺便来解决问题
<gshmu> 难道是我英语烂到没发现？？？
<sulit> gshmu~ 我英语也很烂
<gshmu> 不扯了 写代码
<gshmu> 我目标筛选速度够快的谷歌IP
<sulit> gshmu~ 那你好好努力，我看看我的C++课本
<sulit> lainme~ 有你忙的啦
<jiajun> 有人知道低电量提醒是怎么实现的吗？
<sulit> lainme~ 好好解释吧，论坛里
<sulit> jiajun~ 人不在，eexp会
<lainme> sulit: 不管了，看了他其它帖子，要么是真不适合写编程要么是真的没用心
<jiajun> ;) 好的， 看什么时候能碰上， 到时候麻烦提醒一下
<sulit> jiajun~ 看缘分吧，我也是刚来不久
<jiajun> 嗯， ;-)
<sulit> lainme~ 好吧，人家说人家书看了几遍了，估计是看的小说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我该怎么去学习C语言？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460268 我是一个上班族，读书的时候完全是在混，现在出来上班感觉好累，后悔那时候没有好好读书了，个人很喜欢玩电脑游戏，我想我可以自己制作一个外挂什么的，也好赚点外快。如果学的好的话将来可以去做
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毕业考试 : 侦探学校举行毕业考试,有一个问题是:"公路上有一辆汽车飞驰,没有开灯。突然之间,有一个穿黑衣服的醉鬼走到路中间。这时没有路灯,也没有月亮。眼看那个人就要被汽车撞倒,但汽车忽然刹住了,是什么原因?"有人答:"因为醉鬼的眼睛发光。"还有人答:"因为
<^k^>  ─> 醉鬼大声叫喊。"都不对。正确的答案是:当时是白天。
<gshmu> https://github.com/mhohai/Git/blob/master/ip_list.py
<^k^> ⇪ t: Git/ip_list.py at master · mhohai/Git · GitHub
<gshmu> 工作的不好 求指导
<riniuge> 我安装了anjuta后,打开文件的时候默认用anjuta打开不用文件管理器打开了.怎么设置默认的文件夹打开方式.在gnome3
<riniuge> 是打开文件夹的时候不是打开文件的时候,打错了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求助！cmake 编译一个叫alps的软件时遇到了困难。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460270 我在一个叫alps的软件时出现了如下错误： 编译方法： Code: mkdir build cd build cmake .. 在第三步的时候出错了，错误信息 -- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2 -- The CXX compiler identification is GN
<^k^>  ─> U 4.8.2 -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works -- Detecting C compiler ABI info -- Detecting C compiler ABI inf …
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 齐鲁工业大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460273 壮我齐工大！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 通宵敲代码 — 2014-05-31 21:16
<ByronLee> 哇，还没吃完饭。
<ByronLee> 晚饭
<jiajun> 虚拟终端是通过ssh登录的？
<alpha080> 不是，是通过魔法少女的超能力
<jiajun> ...
<alpha080> 我突然发现肚脐眼真的很难洗
<sulit> alpha080~ 你太明智了
<sulit> alpha080~ 你还有什么重大发现吗？
 * hoxily 放假了，吹水的人少了。壕都出去把妹了、单反？
<sulit> 下雨了
<alpha080> 从笔记本上通过ssh登录到raspberry pi 上看电影
<sulit> 天都哭了
<hoxily> alpha080: 你的肚脐眼是向外凸的还是向里凹？
<alpha080> 向里的，一直洗不干净哇
<sulit> alpha080~ 这么高端
<sulit> 通过ssh看电影
<alpha080> 恩恩
<hoxily> alpha080: 我的是向外凸的。
<alpha080> 太好了，我们貼在一起刚好可以无缝工作
<sulit> 我没有想歪
<sulit> 你们继续
<alpha080> 刚才找了根棉签，然后棉花掉里面去了。。
<alpha080> 六一节了，怎么各大电商活动都不怎么地，郁闷
<sulit> alpha080~ 这是他们的失误，其实孩子也是消费潜力股
<sulit> alpha080~ 那个家长不关心孩子呢
<October22> 但是孩子不能自己网购啊
<alpha080> 孩子的东西比较贵的。。。
<alpha080> 其实更好赚
<sulit> October22~ 你说的是一方面
<sulit> October22~ 宣传做到了，这些应该可以克服吧
<October22> 父母有多少会在网上给子女买东西，更多是在实体店
<alpha080> 我基本从网上买。。
<sulit> 80后会从网上买
<sulit> 90后也是
<October22> 你为人父母了？
<sulit> 我连恋爱都没谈过
<alpha080> 很早之前
<sulit> 说出来都是泪啊
<ByronLee> 顺丰出了嘿客，还是很方便的
<October22> 80,90加起来有多少人做父母了？
<alpha080> 70%+吧？
<October22> 国人习惯没跟上嘛
<alpha080> 嘿客是什么？
<October22> 可以开发
<sulit> ByronLee~ 有人问你嘿客是什么？
<ByronLee> a
<ByronLee> 顺风开的OTO体验店
<ByronLee> alpha080, 杭州现在有几家了
<October22> 可能我生活的环境是这样，父母认为亲自去买的更有意义些。
<^k^> alpha080: define:嘿客 |嘿客|是顺丰旗下网购服务社区店，通过整合渠道资源，为顾客提供更灵活、更便捷、更 智能化的线下社区服务体验。 适应对象：大陆部分城市客户。 服务优势： ...
<October22> 买个衣服鞋子还要你去试…
<alpha080> 我买书买玩具之类比较多
<alpha080> 衣服什么的我不管的
<sulit> alpha080~ 你岁数多大了？方便吗？
<October22> alpha080: 我看实体很疯狂，大量改造游乐场
<sulit> alpha080~ 我恋爱都没谈过
<sulit> alpha080~ 多么悲催啊
<October22> 就为吸引孩子，现在电商估计觉得这时自己斗不过实体
<October22> sulit: 大丈夫何患无妻
<sulit> October22~ 你有了吧
<October22> 没有…
<sulit> October22~ 你谈过吗？
<jiero> sulit October22 你们两个，不追求不会有的。
<October22> sulit: 没有
<sulit> October22~ 自己现在都跟狗似的，再谈个，带着受苦，不忍心啊
<October22> jiero: 听你口气，你成功了？
<sulit> jiero~ 你给介绍吗？
<sulit> jiero~ 对，你自己现在有吗？
<jiero> October22 sulit 我没有，但知道这样有成功的几率更大
<sulit> jiero~ 我是心理有疙瘩
<jiero> sulit:
<sulit> sulit~ 我家庭状况不是很好
<October22> sulit: 你这想法不错
<sulit> October22~ 好个p，好女孩都错过了
 * jiero 不帮忙介绍
<October22> 但是可能耽误自己的感情
<alpha080> 同求
 * jiero 践踏 alpha080
<sulit> 一群屌丝
<sulit> 哎 ，我们学校倒是不缺
<sulit> 可惜我要毕业了
<jiero> sulit: 看到喜欢的就去。
 * jiero 选中了难度系数 高的。
<October22> sulit: 我也刚毕业
<sulit> jiero~ 其实感觉对的太少了
<sulit> October22~ 有工作了吗？
<sulit> October22~ 我还找着呢
<sulit> October22~ 一把鼻涕一把泪的
<sulit> jiero~ 觉得找个学医的好
<October22> 校招的，先去锻炼了
<sulit> October22~ 噢，校招的，合适的也行
<jiero> sulit:  。。。我从医学院里找了个不是学医的。
<October22> 就当学习去了…
<sulit> jiero~ 学解剖？
<sulit> October22~ 也是，可是我给人家辞了
<sulit> October22~ 要我去上班，我头天晚上给人家说不去了
<sulit> October22~ 感觉方向不对，就辞了
<October22> 先积累点经验嘛
<sulit> October22~ 还是继续找吧，错过了，没有回头路
<sulit> 我个人感觉学医的对象将来肯定对自己有用
<October22> 我从事本专业的，但是整天在生产线上还是比较累
<sulit> 养生之道也不用自己操心
<October22> sulit: 你目的性很强啊
<sulit> 现在干啥都不好干
<sulit> October22~ 我近几年都有个大概规划
<sulit> October22~ 如果不出意外会按计划走
<October22> 你还没体会到生活的艰辛吗？没法为了生活
<sulit> October22~ 体会到了
<sulit> October22~ 就是体会到了，才有的规划
<October22> 我只有先做这个了，入行
<sulit> October22~ 不然早混日子啦
<sulit> October22~ 入行也行
<sulit> 歇了，明天还得过节呢
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我觉得我彻底的气着她了。睡觉。
<chenxiongfei> 有 马尼拉的 伙伴吗
<tombu> 有波士顿的
<cherrot_> 卧槽 敏感日临近 Google wiki 全封了。。
<x007007007> 不是还有4天吗
<x007007007> 太不淡定了
<cherrot_> 昨天还好好的 今晚就悲剧了
<hoxily> cherrot: 啥敏感日？
<onlylove> hoxily: 历史事件，别问了
<hoxily> 6月5日？
<hoxily> onlylove: 我懂了。
<Freebuilder> 無聊
<Freebuilder> 睡覺
<gebjgd> knownbad: qq被屏蔽了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 发布不良消息
<gebjgd> 擦
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你被屏蔽了？
<Miem> 这段时间网络超级卡
<gebjgd> piggybox: qq号码被封了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 管我要手机号码和证件号 我哪有
<gebjgd> piggybox: 估计88了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 恩,早该88了
<piggybox>  可偏偏泡泡42我问责普外科； 才
<piggybox> 额，我刚才在擦键盘。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我是说64
<piggybox> 我知道
<Miem> 没有说正在维护就不错了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 每年都这样，有啥好奇怪呢
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我怎么就没遇到过
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你在qq上说啥了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 发了点消息
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你以前也干过？没被抓？
<gebjgd> 没有啊
<piggybox> 那是运气好
<Miem> gebjgb 你这是在自寻死路
<gebjgd> piggybox: 反正那个号码是新申请的 不怕
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你继续折腾吧
<gebjgd> Miem: 这叫言论自由
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没号码了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 吃饱了撑得你
<gebjgd> 有什么撑得
<piggybox> "Learn Windows IIS in a Month of Lunches" 囧，这书标题起的。。。
 * jiero 发现自己还是有可视腹肌6块的
 * jiero 觉得这黑了那么多积极锻炼的人。
<jiero> alpha080:  女儿上幼儿园了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 袜子我失眠了。
<jiero> 。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 怎么早还在。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  失眠了
<alpha080> jiero: 找个妹子就好了
<jiero> alpha080:  因为找的妹子不要我
<alpha080> 啊，为啥？
<alpha080> 你冷落人家了？
<jiero> alpha080:  我不会追
<jiero> alpha080: 她也不喜欢我。
<alpha080> 都不是重点啊，你拿她练习练习也好
<jiero> alpha080: 我最讨厌的事情就是练习。。。
<alpha080> 不练习怎么涨经验？你也没法升级，只会成为NPC
<jiero> alpha080:  我想变强到不需要练习，直接上手就够用
<alpha080> 做梦比较快
<jiero> alpha080: 嗯。
<jiero> alpha080: 让我想起我一般给老师的第一印象不错，积极有思考有准备 ——仅限前几节课
<alpha080> df
<alpha080> 。。。
<alpha080> 追妹子是一项长期运动，你缺乏耐力。。
<jiero> alpha080:  我不缺乏耐力，但是过度变化
<jiero> al
<jiero> alpha080: 好吧，换着方式就算缺耐力
<jiero> alpha080: 目标没换
<jiero> alpha080: 怎么追女孩子 - -
<alpha080> jiero: 尝试巴普洛夫方法？让妹子对你从心理上产生依赖？
<jiero> alpha080:  噢。我找女生，是找不需要我的极度自立的人。
<jiero> alpha080: 对这类来说，应该我自己就不希望对方对我产生依赖
<alpha080> jiero: 你这就不对了
<jiero> alpha080: ？
<jiero> alpha080:  这是自恋吧 - 我
<alpha080> 又不是让你找粘人的那种
<alpha080> 而是让妹子一有什么事情就会想到你
<alpha080> 大多数妹子在关键时刻还是希望有个人站她后面的
<jiero> alpha080: 。
<jiero> alpha080:  我不知道，她比我成熟
<alpha080> jiero: 脸皮要厚，嘴巴要甜，
<alpha080> jiero: 同年龄的？》
<jiero> alpha080:  比我小5岁
<jiero> alpha080:  嘴巴甜我差太多了，她有好多嘴巴甜的原男友
<alpha080> jiero: 那就走木呐路线
<alpha080> 偶尔讲下甜蜜的话，调调胃口
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 算了。反正我也不会去火车站接她。
<alpha080> 啊？闹矛盾了这是？
<alpha080> 接人还是要去的吧？
<jiero> alpha080: 她不需要我接
<alpha080> 这个。。
<jiero> alpha080:  接了她跟她走那么厚脸皮呃。
<jiero> 确实我是不是自己偷懒
<alpha080> 你要等妹子倒追是不可能的事情啊。。。
<alpha080> 要看自己条件的- -
<jiero> alpha080:  我倒是觉得她是不喜欢欠别人的或者麻烦别人的。
<jiero> alpha080:  至少她对我是这么说的，而且我们相互信任程度应该算非常高
<jiero> alpha080: 她绝对不会追我 - 这个一定了。
<alpha080> 这个倒这么自信。。
<alpha080> jiero: 你真是没救了
<jiero> alpha080:  ？
<jiero> alpha080:  本来就是我被拒绝了一次的。
<alpha080> jiero: 怎么被拒绝的？也许是你太直接了吧？
<jiero> alpha080:  当然很直接，喜欢上她第四天就要求了
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 回复做朋友吧，做朋友很好
<alpha080> jiero: 那被拒绝才正常
<alpha080> jiero: 准备时机再提一次好了，或者什么都不提，就整天混一起
<jiero> alpha080: 对，至少我知道了到当时我展现的一面，她不考虑
<alpha080> 笨蛋啊，不管谁这样提都会被拒绝的，除非你真的很帅
<jiero> alpha080: 确实我很帅，堪比林志颖 :) 自恋
<jiero> alpha080: 错了，平常对比对象是周恩来
<alpha080> 啊，你果然是个娘娘腔
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 先走了。
<alpha080> 嗯哼
<alpha080> 继续升级树梅派
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • Numix风格 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460282 <a class="highslide" href="http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/9e35e64fgw1egy7siamsoj211y0lc
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-01
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 很纠结的解析问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460285 笔记本多系统：win8 + kali linux + ubuntu 14.04 网络环境：cisco交换机vlan划分多个网段，dns指向内网dns服务器（win2003 server 配置） 现象：ubuntu 14.04下dhcp能正常获取ip，上网老是掉，ping百度又一直能打开，居
<hoxily> 萝莉们节日快乐!
<hoxily> ^k^: 今天六一你知道不？
<^k^> hoxily, .. 休息一下 ..  09:06
<sulit> hoxily~ ^k^ 直接秒你
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 14.04 删除桌面主文件夹和回收站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460286 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools dconf-editor 依次展开org.gnome.nautilus.desktop 把右边勾选的主文件夹回收站的钩去掉 ok 统计信息: 发表于 由 vxd001 — 2014-06-01 9:11
<void1> 一页/quit
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04,在登录界面鼠标能动,登录进入后鼠标动不了怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460287 ubuntu13.04,在登录界面鼠标能动,登录进入后鼠标动不了, 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavingDream — 2014-06-01 9:27
<sulit> 今天都去过lol节了吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 会不会是因为 0x40，网络不好，所以许多Quit？
<sulit> 0x40?
<sulit> hoxily~ 我不懂
<Niac> 长不大的孩子们，儿童节快乐
<MeaCu1pa> .
<sulit> hoxily~ 我觉得咱这个频道有不少为人父母，或者有不少儿童
<sulit> 今天太冷清了
<sulit> 我只能送上我的祝福，每个人儿童节快乐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我也不知道为什么 :     一个年轻的姑娘有个男朋友。    有一天,那个姑娘给男朋友打了个电话,聊了好长时间。       姑娘的母亲抢过电话,问道:"你姓什么?"    "我姓魏。"姑娘的男朋友说。    姑娘的母亲又问:"魏什么"    "我也不知道为什么,我的爸爸
<^k^>  ─> 和爷爷都姓魏！ "姑娘的男朋友说。  
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 新手求助！14.04安装不了，ASUS笔记本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460288 现有台老式台式机，应该是07年的，运行11.04//13.10//14.04都正常，就是太卡了，最终我安装了Xubuntu 关键是我的笔记本，09年10月份买的，酷睿双核双核T6600CUP，ATI4570独立显卡，无论装上面三个
<^k^>  ─> 中的哪个版本，都是一样的问题，我是刻盘安装的，问题是： 可以正常读盘，可以看到一开始的安装选项界面，也就是可以按F1~F6 …
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 卧槽你还在？
<lrvy> lol
<sulit> happyaron~ 他过节？
<happyaron> sulit: 可能吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 卧槽你怎么还带着帽子？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 天挺热的啊
<sulit> wzssyqa~ 是啊，我帮你拿着，等凉快了再给你
<hoxily> 绿色的@符号
<hoxily> @就是帽子吧
<sulit> hoxily~ 有前途
<hoxily> sulit: RFC1459中好像就是用的@符号
<sulit> hoxily~ 然后呢？
<sulit> hoxily~ 你经常在这里吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 对啊
<sulit> hoxily~ 我看你空间发了好些onlylove的话
<hoxily> sulit: 经常在这里挂机。
<sulit> hoxily~ 你这个是什么情节？
<sulit> hoxily~ 你QQ空间
<hoxily> sulit: 有空的时候翻LOG，摘出精彩句子。
<sulit> hoxily~ 哈哈
<sulit> hoxily~ 你真有趣，适合干史官这个行业
<hoxily> sulit: http://hoxily.us/tools/irclogs.html 将这个页面保存下来，以后从这里打开就可以直接选了。
<^k^> ⇪ t: IRC Logs of #ubuntu-cn@FreeNode
<hoxily> sulit: 原始资料还是存在 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<hoxily> sulit: 我只是做了个链接
<sulit> hoxily~ 我要疯了，这个记录。。。
<sulit> hoxily~ 我以后聊天要注意我的言行了
<hoxily> sulit: 嗯。 你不知道这个频道有LOG的吗？
<sulit> hoxily~ 我知道有
<sulit> hoxily~ 但是不知道保存这么多
<sulit> hoxily~ 还每天都有
<sulit> hoxily~ 永久都在
<sulit> hoxily~ 那irc太不安全了
<sulit> hoxily~ 大家都是裸着的
<hoxily> sulit: 你以为你用QQ就安全了？没看到gebjgd 的qq被封了嘛。
<sulit> hoxily~ 我不反动的
<hoxily> sulit: 敏感信息可以用privmsg
<sulit> hoxily~ 我是个好人
<hoxily> sulit: DCC的话，不支持TLS/SSL，看起来没保障。
<hoxily> sulit: 要不就用密语。
<hoxily> 事先先约定好。
<sulit> hoxily~ 你自己有什么比较有哲理的话要记吗？
<hoxily> sulit: 你整天在这上面吹水是为了什么？
<sulit> hoxily~ 吹水啊
<hoxily> sulit: 真闲
<sulit> hoxily~ just for fun
<sulit> hoxily~ 我现在倒是想忙起来
<hoxily> 推荐几本书给你看吧
<sulit> hoxily~ 好的
<sulit> hoxily~ 你先想好再推荐
<evollost> 大家好 请问ubuntu14.04的键盘快捷键设置怎么时不时的失效..
<evollost> 一般发生在重启啊之类的情况下
<hoxily> sulit: 道德经，易经，佛经，世说新语，论语，圣经（Bible），
<hoxily> sulit: 这些都是讲哲学的
<sulit> hoxily~ 我都有，看多了
<sulit> hoxily~ 麻木了
<hoxily> sulit: 那就看这些，http://coolshell.cn/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 酷壳 – CoolShell.cn
<hoxily> sulit: 以及他的友情链接
<hoxily> sulit: 从RFC1开始看，http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1，或者挑你感兴趣的看。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RFC 1 - Host Software
<sulit> hoxily~ 我还看了点鬼谷子
<sulit> hoxily~ 史记，二十四史，羊皮卷
<sulit> hoxily~ 我已经没救了
<sulit> hoxily~ 资治通鉴
<hoxily> sulit: 看完之后有没有写读后感、读书笔记啊？
<sulit> hoxily~ 没有，这也是我感到遗憾的一点
<hoxily> sulit: 光你一个人懂还不够
<hoxily> sulit: 你得让世上千千万万的人也能懂。
 * hoxily 理想情况下
<sulit> hoxily~ 我不喜欢当传教士
<sulit> hoxily~ 你用vim
<sulit> hoxily~ 还是emacs
<hoxily> sulit: vim
<sulit> hoxily~ 嗯，我也用
<sulit> hoxily~ emacs没入手吗?
<hoxily> emacs需要蹋脚板作Ctrl、Alt键输入，参见缝纫机
<sulit> ho
<sulit> hoxily~ 弹钢琴，你喜欢音乐吗
<hoxily> sulit: vim的ESC键用的多，但是有点远。
<sulit> hoxily~ coolshell不错，已收藏
<hoxily> sulit: 我还收藏了一坨的书签，
<sulit> hoxily~ vim适合你我这种残疾人用，emacs是运动员用的
<sulit> hoxily~ 你看吗？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人装ubuntu 14.04无线网卡 ralink rt3090 网速慢，不超过80k/s http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460289 好多东西都不懂，求大神帮忙看看。折腾几天了，还是没搞好。 03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe Subsystem: Lenovo Device f101 Flags: bus master, fa
<^k^>  ─> st devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17 Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] Capabilities: <access denied> Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci rt3090-dkms_2.4.0.4-0ub …
<hoxily> sulit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7563229/ 百度云共享因版权问题被X了。这里是书名列表。
<sulit> hoxily~ 不错
<sulit> hoxily~ 我们俩臭味相投，好些书都喜欢
<hoxily> sulit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7563266/ chrome 导出书签
<jiero> alpha080:  ...娘娘腔？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我纠结啊。
<sulit> hoxily~ 不少干货
<sulit> hoxily~ 谢了哈
<sulit> hoxily~ 袁大教授人老心不老，愤青
<if_e1se> 各位，帝都。联通的无法访问 google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<if_e1se> ping 域名是通的。
<if_e1se> 但是 curl 不到 html
<if_e1se> 有什么方法可以排查是哪个环节出了问题么？
<hoxily> if_e1se: google本来就阻止bot刷她主页
<hoxily> if_e1se: 你看看是不是缺少header,
<if_e1se> hoxily: 兄。没有加 header
<hoxily> if_e1se: 不加的话会被forbidden
<jiero> 谁来教一下，什么是对别人好？
<if_e1se> hoxily: 兄，那我加个 header 试试。
<kves> 新 启动和引导 • 更新后系统挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460291 Ubuntukylin 14.04 64bit，闭源N卡驱动，今天系统提示有65M的更新文件，更新后重启就无法进入图形界面，一直黑屏，startx和lightdm都是提示N卡的错误，请问要怎么处理 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruffin — 2014-06-01 12:15
<hoxily> if_e1se: 成功了吗？
<if_e1se> hoxily: curl --user-agent "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:24.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/24.0" google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.hk)
<if_e1se> 这样，用对不对？
<hoxily> if_e1se: 我猜应该是这样。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ...
<hoxily> 没用过curl的--user-agent参数
<if_e1se> hoxily: 兄，那你之前说的，加哪个参数，才能让 curl 像浏览器。
<hoxily> 加ua，加cookie，refer应该够了。
<hoxily> 要不你看下chrome的开发者工具里network页，发出的请求都有哪些headers。
<hoxily> Ctrl+shift+i
<Niac> 看离骚啊
<Krishnamurti> Niac: 这是过端午的方式么
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我大概放弃了。我并没有要求太多，所以也没关系了。
<hoxily> if_e1se: 成功了没？
<if_e1se> hoxily: 兄，就算，不加参数，正常情况下也会有输出。
<if_e1se> hoxily: http://ix.io/cK3
<^k^> ⇪ t: type=text/x-python
<if_e1se> hoxily 现在纠结的不是要让 curl 模拟 浏览器，而是要定位是哪里的问题，导致无法访问 google
<hoxily> if_e1se: 哈哈哈~原来是这个原因。
<hoxily> if_e1se: 它叫你访问 www.google.com 而不是 google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<if_e1se> hoxily: 恩。ping google.com.hk 用的 google 的 DNS 能ping 通。
<if_e1se> hoxily: 兄 。，soga 。我在 vps 上面测试 加 www 是对的。但是家里的 访问，还是 没反应
<hoxily> if_e1se: 我这边也是没反应。
<if_e1se> hoxily: 你也在帝都？用的也是联通的宽带？
<liuhengbai> 大家好
<^k^> liuhengbai:点点点.  13:10
<hoxily> if_e1se: 杭州，电信
<liuhengbai> 现在歌华的宽带可以了
<if_e1se> 囧rz 。。。
<liuhengbai> 对了，问小大家，如何搭建C++编程环境
<if_e1se> liuhengbai: 一年的钱都交了。
<liuhengbai> 是的
<liuhengbai> 办了40+每月的
<liuhengbai> 网速还可以
<liuhengbai> 下载可以达到200多K
<liuhengbai> 比以前有进步
<liuhengbai> 有谁在14.04上搭建过C++编程环境的，教教我
<liuhengbai> 我搭建了好像不起作用
<sulit> if_e1se~ ä½   /whois hoxily
<Krishnamurti> 昨天用amule速度达到400k
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 你用骡子不
<if_e1se> hoxily: 不会是妹纸吧。
<sulit> if_e1se~ 不是，纯爷们的
<hoxily> if_e1se: 男的。
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 不用
<hoxily> if_e1se: 你跟 if_else 什么关系？
<sulit> 长得像而已
<if_e1se> hoxily: 我是他的马甲。
<Krishnamurti> 有么有谁在linux上用GIS？
<hoxily> if_e1se: 开Goagent代理吧
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot imtxc  alpha080  wzssyqa  freeflying  MeaCu1pa1  knownbad  lainme yunfan  zhan`  onlylove happyaron  alvin_rxg  认识你们真好
 * jiero 是抱抱党
<hoxily> if_e1se: 最近需要开代理才能上。
<onlylove> liuhengbai: apt-get install build-essential装了？装了那就找个编辑器写代码，让g++编译，ide没用过
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 那是啥
<sulit> jiero~ 他们会给你帽子吗？
<knownbad> ?
<jiero> sulit: ？应该不会踢我
<jiero> knownbad: 放松了。
<knownbad> 打了飞机？
<jiero> knownbad: 呃？不是，只是发现我要求其实很少
<sulit> knownbad~ 是刚采完蘑菇
<jiero> :) 我不知道我是什么人呢。
<onlylove> yunfan: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/66303
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 海淘 HP 惠普 Chromebook 14寸 上网本 — 颜控最爱_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<jiero> knownbad:  简单的说，我觉得每天给她打一个电话就放松了。为什么呢。
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和你那个比，尺寸咋样
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: 地理信息系统
<onlylove> jiero: 天天打，也许哪天有希望
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 不知道是啥……
<jiero> onlylove:  我一直在实验自己的心情。
<jiero> onlylove: 她的决心是不会留在北方。
<onlylove> jiero: 别玩啦，有些事，听天由命的
<knownbad> 蘑菇？   那话兒不就长的像蘑菇吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈，当然。
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以跟过去哦
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: 那你玩骡子吗
<knownbad> jiero: 那想法当朋友可以，但那是你想要的吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 有可能。如果我受不了我就会
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 哦，那个啊，自从verycd挂了，就不怎么用了
<jiero> knownbad:  所以我在实验自己的心
<onlylove> jiero: 我发现我在北京认识了一堆东北妹子！
<knownbad> sulit: 好吧，打蘑菇。
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  我表哥就是和一个东北妹子在一起。
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: verycd太差劲了，你被坑了
<onlylove> jiero: 我想认识南方的……
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 哦，我主要下mp3
<knownbad> jiero: 考验自己就是不知道想要什么。
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 那个mp3!
<knownbad> 算了，别看的太重。
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: 我是南方的
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 没了就不怎么用了
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 你是妹子么
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: 你说呢
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 这个频道，默认是male勾选
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 如不声明，没有妹子
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: right
<Krishnamurti> onlylove: 你哪里人
<sulit> 你们有人看apue吗？
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 是啥？
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 是本书
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 没事，你也可以翻翻
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 讲啥的
<onlylove> sulit: 有很多
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 浏览器里输入apue
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 很清楚地
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: advanced programe unix environment好像是这样的
<Krishnamurti> sulit: ing
<sulit> onlylove~ 注意你的英语
<onlylove> Krishnamurti: 高级UNIX环境编程
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 管那些干嘛。不用冒犯人的语言就好了
<onlylove> sulit: 你放心，cet6
<onlylove> sulit: 这几天不用生疏了而已
<sulit> onlylove~ 叼，比我叼
<Krishnamurti> jiero: ？
 * jiero 几乎没有掌握那类语言
<jiero> 管妹子在不在
<onlylove> sulit: 和老外扯皮聊天没问题
<jiero> 有没有
<sulit> onlylove~ 你看过吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 我没看过，不过这频道有不少人看过
<onlylove> sulit: 你看那个叫adam的，今天没来，他好像有旧书要卖，不过貌似已经卖掉了
<Krishnamurti> jiero: 请问我无心之中有什么不恰当的言行吗
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 没有
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 所以不要太谨慎。
<sulit> onlylove~ 盗版的也挺便宜
<Krishnamurti> jiero: 我没听懂额
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 我乱了，抱歉
<sulit> onlylove~ 我主要想说，看了那个之后主要做哪方面？
<Krishnamurti> jiero: 没事
<onlylove> sulit: 你想做哪方面咯
<sulit> onlylove~ 我想从事linux下c编程，可是岗位好像太少了
<sulit> onlylove~ 还要求高
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 搞内核吧
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 能力不够
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 那不是我现在刚想的
<onlylove> sulit: 你前几天还说C有用呢，骚年，要求低，岗位多，学java吧
<sulit> onlylove~ 我知道这两个关系没那么强烈
<sulit> onlylove~ 虽然有点关系
<sulit> onlylove~ java我个人不是很喜欢
<sulit> onlylove~ 当然也不反对
<sulit> onlylove~ java缺口是大
<onlylove> sulit: C决定了他是最基础工作的，基础的特点就是很少数很高技能的人在做
<sulit> onlylove~ 但是大家都是一步一步过来的
<sulit> onlylove~ 不可能飞过去啊
<onlylove> sulit: 所以别指望这个做工作，除非你进redhat或者canonical的kernel团队
<sulit> onlylove~ 好啊
<sulit> onlylove~ 好吧
<jiero> sulit:  可以狠命学 perl 当猴子
<jiero> IBM 找 perl 猴子好像
<onlylove> jiero: madper学perl用了1周
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。
<sulit> jiero~ 那他技术很屌吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  对，我学python 用了3天，什么程序也写不出来
<sulit> jiero~ 一个周能学到什么程度，大家应该有个了解
<jiero> sulit:  我什么语言都不会用
<jiero> sulit:  不要和我比
<onlylove> sulit: 他对C很熟悉所以一周够了
<sulit> jiero~ 错，你会汉语言
<jiero> sulit: 怎么能说会呢。
<jiero> 那太深奥了
<jiero> 我的汉语只是可以用来打打字，对对话
<sulit> onlylove~ 语言虽是相通，但是核心思想不一样的
<sulit> 我这两天还是看看C++吧，先去混个工作
<sulit> C的要求太高了
<Krishnamurti> sulit: c是什么要求
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 要求3-5年经验
<sulit> 不聊了，我得干点正事了，祝我早日找到工作
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 人怎么可能一出生就有经验
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 人家就要
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 好好上学吧
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 祝早日高就
<sulit> Krishnamurti~ 谢谢
<Krishnamurti> sulit: 好
<onlylove> 他看一段时间就会明白c++为啥叫c++了
<onlylove> 哦，C艹
 * jiero 抱抱 gebjgd  我感觉我放弃了
<jiero> 就像哥哥说的那样，我需要再过7~8年再想女孩子也不迟
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 没出息
<jiero> gebjgd 嗯。我自己的心来说，只是说说话就安静了。这样其实挺好的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 撸管到终身
<jiero> gebjgd 看到喜欢的我会去努力，成果如何我决定不了。
<gebjgd> 据大陆媒体报导，5月30日，南京市人民检察院向公众宣布：以涉嫌受贿罪决定对中国人民大学招生就业处原处长蔡荣生予以逮捕...
 * jiero 比较弱
<gebjgd> jiero: 推倒了  日了又日 就是你做主了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  哈哈，确实让你说的有些想推倒她
<gebjgd> jiero: 那你还比较正常
<onlylove> jiero: 所以再过七八年，就来不及了
<jiero> onlylove: 我确实有当疯子的潜质，她不喜欢我，让她去找她喜欢的人——这个信念一直在我心里占据着；但我自己又舍不得哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 日后再说吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 本来想重新玩玩qq
<gebjgd> onlylove: 垬不让
<onlylove> gebjgd: 自找的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 无所谓  是我的小号
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装完ubuntu后，win8进不去了,求大神解救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460292 之前电脑是动态硬盘，用分区助手转回来后，就直接装了13.10，现在进win8时提示 device format "Idm/18d56c01-311a-11e1-81e9-60eb69fad7cf/Volume1" invalid: must be(f|h)dN, with 0 <= N < 128. wwang@wwang-QTH6:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<^k^>  ─> [sudo] password for wwang: Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = …
<jiero> onlylove:  我昨天发现我有6块可视腹肌
<jiero> onlylove: 就此可以鄙视经常锻炼的人们了。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实通过nsa的事情看，大家差不多，只不过有的明着干有的私下干就是了
<gebjgd> onlylove, nsa是偷 但是不禁止  天朝是禁止
<gebjgd> onlylove, 封口
<jiero> gebjgd:  女生一个人在宿舍，约出来yy？
<gebjgd> jiero, 必须的
<gebjgd> jiero, 先吃饭 后打炮
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd  一个普通朋友约女孩子打炮，好可怕呃
<Niac> 求教程
<gebjgd> jiero, 你都28的人了  还是处男
<jiero> Niac: 没有教程。我还没决定去耍流氓。
<gebjgd> jiero, 男女之事还当禁果一样
<Niac> 我不会耍流氓啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是禁果，而是她不会允许的吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 错了 她允许  不说出来而已
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<jiero> gebjgd: 。好奇怪的呃。
<Niac> 我都决定了强硬的，可是每次都没好意思做
<jiero> gebjgd:  好吧我比较听话，她每次说什么我就当是命令和确认
 * jiero 不会反驳。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 还是不知道。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不知道什么
<jiero> gebjgd:  我这种事毫无经验，她可能有
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 那就更好了
<gebjgd> jiero, 你还没硬 她已经湿了
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 引导你入裆
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。总觉得好奇怪
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: ... 越说越到我没想到的方向去了
<hoxily> gebjgd: 现在还是白天，深夜档时间还没到呐。
<gebjgd> hoxily, 未必 这里是美帝国的夜里
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有个ubuntu服务器配置的活外包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460294 有个服务器配置的活外包。300元。希望之前配置过的联系（开源的不要，谢谢）。 nginx + php fastCGI + mysql5以上 + openSSl + sphinx + redmine + Mercurial 服和器中的nginx 需支持 rewrite proxy ssl php 请支持curl gd 及其
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于制作U盘安装介质的一些问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460296 过去一直用Ubuntu里面带的U盘启动制作工具制作安装盘。 但是，我有两台电脑，安装不同版本的UBUNTU，这样就要两只U盘…… 感觉很麻烦，而且占用两个U盘…… 并且同时考虑到很多时候，我需
<^k^>  ─> 要在没有网络的时候安装系统。 于是，我想做一个包含多个UBUNTU的U盘安装盘。 打算放入以下的版本： 1, Ubuntu Live CD 64bit 2, Ubuntu a …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Avr-libc 升级导致的代码兼容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460297 2年前的代码，突然不能编译了。显示 error: variable ‘alltone’ must be const in order to be put into read-only section by means of ‘__attribute__((progmem))’ error: unknown type name ‘prog_char’ error: wide character array initi
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你这是教小朋友坏啊
<onlylove> freeflying: aron怎么没来这几天，泡妹子去了？
<freeflying> onlylove: 在欧洲呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统的截图，路径问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460298 被改成图片目录了。傻。 ▶ gsettings list-recursively|g gnome-screenshot 439:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot delay 0 440:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot border-effect 'none' 441:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot include-pointer false 442:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot auto-save
<^k^>  ─> -directory '' 443:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot include-border true 444:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot last-save-directory '' 445:org.gnome.gnome-screenshot include-icc-profile t …
<happyaron> onlylove freeflying 回来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 是给我序列号么
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 给个加密方式……
<freeflying> happyaron: 搜狐的很多美剧下架了，现在都去哪儿看美剧呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 肯定频道里面不行
<happyaron> onlylove: irc私聊呗
<happyaron> onlylove: 大企业认为最安全的加密方式
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你赢了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 六维去下载？
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，貌似真是这样。
<freeflying> happyaron: 六维是啥
<happyaron> freeflying: bt站
<happyaron> freeflying: pt站
<onlylove> happyaron: 私聊
<happyaron> 12306挂了
<onlylove> 我买贝尔金的包了
<jiero> onlylove: o
<jiero> happyaron: 我被gebjgd 污染了
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 执行jireo净化计划？
<jiero> happyaron onlylove  准备启程去骚扰独居女孩子了。。。
<jiero> 反正我在那附近是有房子的。。。
 * jiero 分不清是哪串钥匙了。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 净化不能啊
<happyaron> jiero: 土豪啊
<happyaron> jiero: 有房子的
<jiero> happyaron: 。其实我把世界都当成是我的。
<jiero> happyaron: 所以你的房子也是我的:)
<happyaron> jiero: 我没房子
<jiero> happyaron:  我也没有
<jiero> happyaron:  但我有可以住的房子。
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。我谁都利用。但是有些事情，必须自己去做。
 * jiero 从来都说自己是恶人
<happyaron> jiero: 比如去骚扰女孩子，只能你自己去做咯。
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 你难道不羡慕有一堆钥匙，分不明白哪个是哪个的土豪？
<happyaron> onlylove: 羡慕
<onlylove> happyaron: 羡慕不羡慕可以随时骚扰独居单身女孩子的色狼
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个没啥羡慕的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你也可以随时骚扰？去人宿舍？
<happyaron> onlylove: 想去是有办法去的……
<jiero> 我不知道我要不要去。
<happyaron> onlylove: 虽然没他方便。
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> 去了做什么，聊什么。
<jiero> 怕自己见到了更悲哀哈哈
<jiero> 注定要离开，她会说不如留回忆 - 我讨厌回忆
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又看不懂他在说神马了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 借我op用，我要kick掉那个炫耀的！
<happyaron> onlylove: jiero ?
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，就他
<jiero> 。。。算了。我也不知道怎么对她好。。。。。
<jiero> 不去了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 算了，让他发发疯吧，别踢得跟 l5e 似的
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……这就吓唬好了？
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e……怎么了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是不来了么
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是因为你踢啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是被大家聊坏了么，lol
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e后面明显是故意调皮捣蛋
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪那么容易……
<jiero> onlylove: 我决定还是今天晚上问了她再明天早晨去
<jiero> 毕竟累了
<onlylove> jiero: 你和袜子私聊去
 * jiero 也累了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 和袜子私聊吧
<jiero> onlylove: 她应该在休息
<onlylove> jiero: 我又没妹子，不能给你出主意
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<happyaron> jiero: 我们说的是袜子，不是妹子
<jiero> happyaron: 噢
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉你呢
<happyaron> 我怎么了？
<jiero> happyaron: 回北京了？
<happyaron> 对
<onlylove> jiero: 休息？正好去直接推到，哦，都不用推
<jiero> onlylove: 。。我真不知道刚才是不是作了那个方面的设想
<jiero> onlylove: 不过学校宿舍我就进不去了
 * jiero 到底怎么了
<gebjgd> jiero: 你是骨子里一直坏  我只不过帮你激活而已
 * onlylove 用大铁锤在 jiero 的脑袋上狠狠的敲
<onlylove> gebjgd: 解密恶魔模式？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 他本来就是邪恶
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不不不，他不是柳下惠
<onlylove> gebjgd: 所以你不能把一些本能当做邪恶处理
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你不能阻止猫在春天叫春
<jiero> onlylove: ä½ ...
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你所言极是
<gebjgd> onlylove: 大湿啊
<jiero> ... 我觉得我坐怀不乱还是可以的。。。
<jiero> 去你们的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得一个柳岩就足够了吧？ cc gebjgd
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你不乱  但是你会湿
<gebjgd> onlylove: 柳岩不错
<gebjgd> 白给我  我能创造一个民族
<jiero> gebjgd onlylove  好吧。我对无法想像的事情持未知态度
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
 * jiero 今天是觉得有缘无分一定的
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<onlylove> jiero: happyaron 我买了贝尔金的包以后感觉略小，不知道adam当时出掉的那个包多大……
<netsnail_> 为什么mplayer源码包有10多M，mplayer2却只有1M多
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。
<happyaron> onlylove: belkin的神马包？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过一个电脑包而已，把它当登山包有点勉强
<jiero> onlylove:  尺寸不好量不过我只用过 targus
<onlylove> happyaron: 电脑包
<jiero> onlylove: 电脑包都太重，不适合登山
<jiero> onlylove: 登山包保护电脑能力有限
<onlylove> jiero: 我这个是个轻便包，很轻
<gebjgd> 柳岩是湖南衡阳的  湖南妹子确实好
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，为啥要买belkin的
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。
<jiero> gebjgd:  湖南妹子的尾音挺奇怪的
<onlylove> happyaron: 忘了
<gebjgd> targus路过
<gebjgd> jiero: 叫床时候没有尾音
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 当时adam求爷爷告奶奶要把那包给我
<happyaron> gebjgd: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 谁家的包好点，tagus？
<gebjgd> onlylove: targus
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看smzdm上面的晒单一般
<happyaron> gebjgd: 湖南妹子回头有一定几率变得很凶悍。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 结实 用了6年
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那个包我在smzdm上看过
<gebjgd> onlylove: 至少6年
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就是招行10块钱的那个
<gebjgd> 什么值得买？
<happyaron> 我用的还是从 freeflying 那里抢的 victoriacross （不知道真假）...
<onlylove> 嗯
<jiero> happyaron:  我靠。。。早上没去接站，这时候再不去和她 ** 我有些后悔啊
<happyaron> jiero: 没接站你就后悔吧
<onlylove> happyaron: **是啥？
<gebjgd> smzdm是什么玩意
 * jiero 早上5点起来干嘛呢。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 什么值得买
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没听说过
<onlylove> jiero: 你居然不去接站！
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 你为什么不去接站！
<onlylove> jiero: **是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove: 开房
<jiero> onlylove: 一切
<NoIE> [Invalid UTF-8]
<hoxily> 为什么tzdata包常常更新啊？
<jiero> onlylove: 是不固定的
<happyaron> hoxily: 因为弄时区的那帮人不消停
<hoxily> tzdata Sources for time zone and daylight saving time data
<jiero> happyaron onlylove  我总觉得她是不需要我的。。。
<hoxily> happyaron: 时区反复变动？
 * jiero 在她腿脚极度不便的时候要求帮忙提包都被拒绝。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/32853
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 10元的招行卡福利：泰格斯都市风时尚双肩背包_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<onlylove> jiero: 你需要硬抢
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我。。。几乎是完全听话。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 下次她再不让，直接说，听话！
<happyaron> jiero: 这个看你咯
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。。。果然我太不成熟
<happyaron> hoxily: 有些小国家什么的吧，具体我也不清楚动什么。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你这么有经验，妹纸呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没
<hoxily>  It is updated periodically to reflect changes made by political bodies to time zone boundaries, UTC offsets, and daylight-saving rules.
<jiero> onlylove:没有下次了，可能不再见面了
<hoxily> 看起来是政治原因
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，ubuntu12.04LTS，隔一段时间，它会自动打开“主文件夹”？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460300 关闭了，又自动打开。 电脑中毒了么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-06-01 17:17
<gebjgd> hoxily: 屁
<gebjgd> 夏令时
<happyaron> onlylove: 那在这儿宅着，哪儿能有妹纸啊
<happyaron> onlylove: l5e 你还没留住。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 留不住的
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e和我私聊过一些奇怪的内容
<jiero> onlylove: 你也是？
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥
<gebjgd> onlylove: qq群是你永远的家
<onlylove> happyaron: 不说了，大体就是，离得远啥的
<onlylove> happyaron: 她考虑太多
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。是你求爱了？
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<gebjgd> onlylove: 因为你没让她看到你的潜力
<onlylove> jiero: 没！
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我和老婆也是异地恋
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后你被你媳妇从大陆拽到欧洲了？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我先到欧洲 她后来来的
 * jiero 感觉我什么事情都没做到。。
 * jiero 彻底一事无成
<gebjgd> jiero: 我早就知道你一事无成了
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。
 * jiero 想知道怎么对一个人好啊啊
<Niac> jiero: 我也想知道
<imtxc> NND
<jiero> imtxc: NND 你让人羡慕啊。
 * jiero 完全不被喜欢
<imtxc> jiero: 有什么羡慕的
 * jiero 35不结婚太正常了
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<jiero> imtxc:  相机 4000以下 级别买什么好
<jiero> imtxc:  相机啊
<imtxc> jiero: 微单不行么
<jiero> imtxc:  不知道什么好
<jiero> imtxc: 套机？
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc: 双镜头？
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc:  推荐一种
<gebjgd> jiero: 你上班了么
<jiero> gebjgd: 算没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 我发现我认识的妹子黑吉辽居多，为甚！
<imtxc> onlylove: 你懂个P
<gebjgd> jiero: 你丫真是富二代
<imtxc> onlylove: 东北妹子真心靠谱
<jiero> gebjgd:  据说我情商高，别人都会给我钱买东西。
<imtxc> onlylove: 别看江南妹子都白净，配合度差远了
<jiero> imtxc:  ？
<jiero> imtxc: 配合度？
<imtxc> jiero: 你长大就明白了
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<gebjgd> jiero, 没工作还想买4000的相机
<jiero> gebjgd:  赞助
<gebjgd> jiero, 我真羡慕你
<onlylove> imtxc: 理解不了配合度……
<imtxc> onlylove: 长大就明白了
<jiero> gebjgd:  我打工是不收费的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 貌似jiero有工作？女生宿舍管理员
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我亲测过的江南妹子各种矫情
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，咱俩谁大还不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和东北没矫情的似的
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我亲测过的东北妹子，只要你能想象出来的要求，她都能满足
<happyaron> imtxc: 额？
<gebjgd> jiero, 打什么工？
<jiero> gebjgd:  包壮工
<jiero> gebjgd: 包装
<imtxc> happyaron: 蓉蓉同意吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 这事你有时间找nyfair聊，她算江南的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 它还真是女的ß
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的采样范围还不够全
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这是多数欺负少数，黑吉辽就三个省，江南多大地界
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我就亲测过江苏的，四川的貌似算华南……
<gebjgd> 南方妹子确实不错
<imtxc> gebjgd: 水灵是真的
<gebjgd> imtxc, 那皮肤  那性格
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我那时候才明白丫的乾隆为嘛没完没了的忘那边跑
<gebjgd> imtxc, 必须的
<gebjgd> imtxc, 那娇小可爱
<gebjgd> imtxc, 啧啧
<imtxc> gebjgd: lol
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啧啧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 看了就想咬一口
<happyaron> imtxc: 东北妹子不知道，南方妹子也没太矫情啊
<gebjgd> imtxc, 湖南妹子的皮肤绝了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 吹弹可破
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我了解的湖南妹子没江苏妹子滑啊
<imtxc> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<imtxc> 不说了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 怎么可能
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你比的什么地方
<gebjgd> imtxc, 小腹还是屁股
 * jiero 都没喷过
<jiero> 碰
<imtxc> gebjgd: 或许是我遇到的是特例？
<gebjgd> 舌尖上的妹子
<jiero> imtxc:  样本都是 1
<gebjgd> imtxc, 不知道
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我反正觉得 湖南妹子基本跟四川妹子差不多
<jiero> 。算了。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 不过，山西觉得值得推荐
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<gebjgd> imtxc, 山西妹子  你没事吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 煤老板的姑娘
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你懂得
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有钱
<gebjgd> onlylove, 但是脾气未必好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我还是爱江南的女子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那性格  那秉性
<imtxc> onlylove: 有钱是一方面， 还有另一方面不好说 cc gebjgd
<happyaron> imtxc gebjgd 你们这都阅女无数啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 我就是吹牛的，别信我
<imtxc> happyaron: 我有且只有一个，这是原则～
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没有  看女无数  御女就一个
<onlylove> happyaron: 以后跟着 gebjgd 混
<gebjgd> happyaron, 这是老男人的阅历
<gebjgd> happyaron, onlylove qq群是个好地方 帝都很多外地妹子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 黑吉辽居多
<imtxc> yunfan: 对了，的这个架子之前多少钱买的啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 地理位置决定了不会有太多江南的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 有类似的这种结构的一衣橱的话我想买一个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你去学院路啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 帝都那地方外地人多的是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 外地妹子想落脚的也多的是
<onlylove> gebjgd: 帝都现在土著不好找
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你想要帝都的土著妹子？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 除非你在床上的功夫过硬 否则我不推荐
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我倒是认识几个帝都土著，都还不错
<gebjgd> onlylove, 性格不行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是相比漫山遍野的外地人，遇到帝都土著概率太小
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你要是吹拉弹唱样样精通  你就去找帝都妹子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 把她们收拾的服服贴贴的 你才有好日子过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我认识的那几个没那么高要求
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我说的是床上功夫
<onlylove> gebjgd: 貌似要求最低的那个表示，你愿意入赘，啥都不要
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那你还不去
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人男朋友不是我……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就没辙了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> gebjgd: 多问一句，和床上功夫啥关系……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 等你结婚了就懂了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 说的好像外地妹子没那么高要求似的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这个和女权主义有关系
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有人wine成功月姬的么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460301 想玩月姬，12.04用playonlinux打开之后显示个typemoon然后就报错，试了下FSN倒是可以正常运行？求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 roycezhang — 2014-06-01 18:16
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉，我看起来是不是太小了？
<happyaron> jiero: 还好啊
<jiero> happyaron: 说的是幼稚
<happyaron> jiero: 也还好，人没有什么必经之事
<onlylove> happyaron: 为何不狠狠打击jiero
<happyaron> onlylove: 任务交给你了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得交给 gebjgd 更合适
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<gebjgd> onlylove, 算了  不要说他了  我已经打击他很多次了
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助：安装ubuntu14.04 后window7 不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460303 笔记本中装有window7/ubuntu13..04，今天打算把ubuntu升级到1404。于是用universal usb installer工具制作了一个ubuntu1404的U盘启动。接着就： 1.插上U盘重启电脑。 2.在电脑刚启动时，按下F10(笔记本时华硕的) 3.在
 * jiero ...
 * jiero 是不被喜欢，就是不被喜欢。。。。不被喜欢没辙
<onlylove> happyaron: gebjgd 这是傻了的节奏么，看 jiero
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么能变得足够强，被喜欢的人喜欢！！！
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 直接推倒
<baicai> hello
<^k^> baicai:点点点.  18:42
<onlylove> gebjgd: 首先，你要能推
<onlylove> gebjgd: 强推是犯法的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有策略的推 笨蛋
<jiero> gebjgd:  我会被杀推了校园女神。。。
<baicai> 新来  聊啥呢 这么嗨
<gebjgd> baicai, 新来的？
<gebjgd> baicai, 知道这里的规矩么
<jiero> gebjgd: 有策略的推，告诉我
<gebjgd> jiero, 天机不可泄露
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<sulit> baicai~ 你这个名字很好
<sulit> baicai~ 很霸气
<baicai> 啥规矩？
<sulit> baicai~ 很有营养，也很便宜
<jiero> baicai: 被调戏
<baicai> ^^
<onlylove> baicai: 首先，不准当伸手党
<sulit> baicai~ 不要套近乎
<gebjgd> baicai, 你个win党
<gebjgd> baicai, 用win就用win吧 还用admin登录
<gebjgd> baicai, 一看就是用xp的小白弱智
<baicai> 这么专业
<baicai> 这都看得出来！
<baicai> win7好吧
<gebjgd> baicai, 已经给你中了木马了
<baicai> 好吧 败给你了
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee
<jiero> leeeee: 儿童节快乐
<onlylove> leeeee: 儿童节快乐
<onlylove> leeeee: 给发糖葫芦
<baicai> 棒棒糖更好 嘿嘿
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不出去过节
<leeeee> 你们真无聊
<onlylove> leeeee: 肿么无聊了
<leeeee> 在这灌水啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天还一堆人嫌我没留住你，在集体讨伐我呢
<leeeee> 不好意思，连累你了
<jiero> leeeee: 没有，我还是那个样子欺负 onlylove
<jiero>  leeeee  全是 onlylove  错了，所以你走了
 * jiero 也走了。
<leeeee> 什么跟什么
<cherrot_> http://segmentfault.com/e/segmentfault-2-years-beijing
<^k^> cherrot_: ⇪ SegmentFault 两周年 - 黑客马拉松（北京） - SegmentFault
<onlylove> cherrot_: 那是啥
<cherrot_> onlylove, 两天的黑客马拉松  在想要不要去受虐一下
<baicai> 在哪？
<onlylove> cherrot_: 被虐么……
<cherrot_> baicai, 北京 杭州
<baicai> 我百度一下 嘿嘿
<leeeee> 萌萌哒
<cherrot_> leeeee, 萌萌哒
<Krishnamurti> 我的文件管理器打开时默认隐藏文件是显示的，我想默认隐藏，要咋办？
<cherrot_> Krishnamurti, Ctrl+H ? 不知道你是啥文件管理器
<Krishnamurti> cherrot_: ubuntu默认的文件管理器，我不知道是哪个，顺便问声怎么查看？
<cherrot_> Krishnamurti, 那Ctrl+H就好了
<Krishnamurti> cherrot_: ctrl+h是可以，我弄过。我的意思是打开文件管理器就默认隐藏，不需要我ctrl+h
<cherrot_> Krishnamurti, 我的按过之后就会保存这次的状态了
<cherrot_> Krishnamurti, 妈蛋  世界混乱了。。我的也这样了 擦
<Krishnamurti> cherrot_: 啊哈，怎么做到的？
<cherrot_> Krishnamurti, 首选项里改吧 。。。
<Krishnamurti> cherrot_: 好了，谢啦
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我的dota2怎么不能全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460304 小白一个，装得ubuntu14.04 64位的，试了下dota2，发现游戏整体向右下方偏移了一部分，求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lindon2009 — 2014-06-01 19:20
<lemon> hi all
<^k^> lemon:点点点.  19:34
<Miem> 这段时间Google全部服务都墙了?
<cherrot_> Miem, U got it
<Krishnamurti> Miem: 好像是的
<October22> 原来被墙了…
<Miem> 年年这时都来大姨妈
<Miem> 烦死人了
<Miem> GFW这样干 感觉会让更多的人好奇那个春夏之交
<onlylove> Miem: 知道的人自然知道
<onlylove> Miem: 不知道的人不感兴趣
<Miem> onlylove,  他这样不会让人好奇么
<cherrot_> Miem, 没有时间有这么多的好奇心
<Krishnamurti> 我用vlc播放优酷视频，怎么不成啊？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWG_eIE6dVABjvMXhNVnkAAMY4AAAAAAAGO9J795.gif 好贱啊
 * jiero 已经觉得，放弃了吧。
 * jiero 知道她越来越讨厌我了。
<freeflying> jiero: last words?
<jiero> freeflying:  嗓子不好 :)
<jiero> freeflying:  不说话了
 * jiero 摸摸 freeflying 你好。
 * jiero 决定明天去见她一次就不再骚扰了
<jiero> ofan:  :) .......
<jusss> 今天周末人好多呀
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jusss> 我回学校了
<jusss> zhan`: hi
<hoxily> jusss: 法律系研究生l5e走了。
<jusss> hoxily: 什么走了？
<jusss> hoxily: 走是指？
<jusss> 我怎么又掉了
<jusss> 怎么回事？
<jusss> \w\i\n\d\o\w\s: l5e怎么饿了？
<hoxily> jusss: 走了呀。
<hoxily> jusss: 不再回来了呀
<jusss> hoxily: 走了是指什么呀
<jusss> hoxily: 为啥呀
<hoxily> jusss: 不再回这个#ubuntu-cn了呀
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么呀！！！
<hoxily> jusss: 问 jie happyaron onlylove 等知情人士。
<cherrot_> hoxily, oops 发生啥子了～
<imtxc> nnnd
<imtxc> 刚看网易新闻，吓死我了
<jusss> hoxily: 你直接说不行吗
<hoxily> jusss: 要不你自己翻LOG
<jusss> hoxily: 哪天的Log
<hoxily> jusss: 我不知道原因呀
<hoxily> 说个毛
<jusss> hoxily: 哪天的Log呀
<jusss> onlylove: l5e怎么走了？ 为啥
<hoxily> jusss: 用2分法搜，
<onlylove> jusss: 我是受害者，别问我
 * cherrot_ 又吓跑一个妹纸 :D
<mntcdrom_> 什么新闻
<jusss> hoxily: 今天的日志没发生啥事呀
<jusss> hoxily: 很正常呀
<jusss> cherrot_: 你知道吗
<cherrot_> jusss, 不知道啊 谁说走了就不来了的
<jusss> cherrot_: hoxily
<mntcdrom_> imtxc: 什么新闻呀
<jiero> cherrot 我果然老了。
 * jiero 不想移动了。
<cherrot_> jiero, 生命在于静止
<cherrot_> jiero, 你看小区里最喜欢运动的 不都是些大爷大妈 lol
<jusss> leeeee: 儿童节快乐！
<jiero> cherrot_ 我曾经多么喜欢在阳光下睡觉
<cherrot_> jusss, 你看 我就知道 hoxily 是瞎说
<leeeee> 大家都快乐噢
<hoxily> leeeee: 我以为你不回来了。
<cherrot_> leeeee, 萌萌哒
<jiero> leeeee: 快乐噢
<jiero> leeeee 我嫂子因为怀孕就过节了
<jiero> 哈哈
 * cherrot_ 昨天被妖风所困 今天嘴里还有沙子 MD
<leeeee> 哈哈，是啊
<leeeee> 怕你们太寂寞啊
<jiero> cherrot_ 是把你送去了？
<gshmu> 我想获得谷歌ip的DNS 通过$ w3m https://203.208.46.223 >> i.log
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google
<gshmu> Bad cert ident from 203.208.46.223: dNSName=google.com *.2mdn.ne: accept? (y/n)
<gshmu> 这个通过python如何获得 并结束往m
<gshmu> 结束
<cherrot_> jiero, 我猜菩萨想收了我 还好我跑得快 只吃了一嘴沙子
<leeeee> 在看中央一台
<leeeee> 特别节目
<gshmu> w3m 浏览器
<jusss> 不会Py
<gshmu> leeeee: 有话只说 没人又时间
<jusss> 不会w3m...
<gshmu> 别的方式都好
<gshmu> 别的浏览器 也好
<gshmu> 最好是字符的 或者别的方式
<gshmu> ju是
<leeeee> ？什么意思
<jiero> cherrot  吃沙子挺好的。
<gshmu> jusss:  https 访问ip 证书会暴露host  如何获得
<gshmu> 谁说 大神牛B 大神吃沙子吧
<realCherrot> leeeee, @错人了估计
<gshmu> GFW 惹到我了
<leeeee> ==
<gshmu> 我要获得IP 要丢包少还要速度快 好要符合是google.com etc googlevideo.com 不能用
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<jusss> gshmu: 不懂你说的。。。当时如果要获得正确的dns解析 可以用ff的remote dns或 proxychain
<jiero> leeeee:  需要杂物么，我可以寄给你一堆杂物
<jiero> 哈哈
<realCherrot> gshmu, ssh 吧
<gshmu> alvin_rxg:  什么意思
<hoxily> gshmu: Google IP的DNS是什么？
<jusss> gshmu: 当然自己搞dns server也可以 Ubound 之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 你要考虑传输过程中的污染，http劫持
<Krishnamurti> 我用vlc播放优酷视频，怎么不成啊？
<gshmu> 我现在的目的是尽可能搞到比较多的IP 通过时间 丢包筛选
<hoxily> 你想要DNS还是想要Google IP？
<gshmu> 下来要域名筛选
<jusss> onlylove: 只考虑dns就行了
<realCherrot> jusss, 貌似chrome现在也支持remote dns了？ 有天好像在flag里见到过 忘记是不是chrome了
<realCherrot> jusss, proxyChain 好使不
<jusss> gshmu: 没用， dns 投毒/污染会干掉你的域名解析 白名单会干掉你的ip
<jusss> gshmu: 还是整个加密连接吧
<onlylove> realCherrot: 这还分真假？
<gebjgd> gshmu: 还是肉身翻墙吧
<jusss> realCherrot: proxychain巨卡
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得劫持比投毒恶心
<realCherrot> onlylove, 假的 cherrot 在公司呢
<realCherrot> cherrot, Pia!Pia!Pia!
<jusss> realCherrot: dns over proxychain感觉访问时很卡，但是能用
<gshmu> https://github.com/mhohai/Git/blob/master/ip_list.py
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Git/ip_list.py at master · mhohai/Git · GitHub
<gshmu> 刚上传了下 已经可以通过丢包和速度 获得排序好的列表
<leeeee> 什么杂物
<gshmu> 我要验证 是否是google.com 类似域名
<realCherrot> leeeee, 假期竟然不出门拍妹纸？
<realCherrot> jusss, 现在的加密DNS方案可行么？
<jusss> onlylove: 方正我分不清劫持和投毒，我就知道一个是你访问它，它返回一个错误的地址，一个是你没访问它 ，它拦截到你的访问请求然后主动发个错的给你，根据dns的协议貌似就把后面那个正确的丢了
<gshmu> 我的是ubuntu 其他的对应修改re匹配模式
<realCherrot> jusss, 记得openDns推了一个使用5353端口的加密DNS服务
<leeeee> 我在我姐家
<leeeee> 陪我外甥女
<gshmu> http://www.free4u.com.ar/2012.html  看这个我想自动化
<gebjgd> leeeee: 放你姐的照片
<jusss> realCherrot: dns加密貌似没主流标准呀
<gshmu> GFW 不是爱墙么 我拖垮他
<imtxc> jiero: 都有什么
<leeeee> 我姐？
<realCherrot> gshmu, 别较真  越较真越不爽
<leeeee> 没有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 都邮寄给我啊
<gshmu> 我现在目标是尽可能多的给GFW列表添加地址
<gshmu> 我拖垮死你
<jusss> 没可能貌似
<liuhengbai> gmp-6.0.0a.tar.lz下载后如何安装啊
<gshmu> 你不作死 谁会记得8^2
<liuhengbai> make不管用
<jusss> realCherrot: onlylove, gfw有个妙用，不光能搞国外的还能搞国内，比如前段时间的tx主页 ， lol
<cfy> 有人用ubuntu14.04吗?
<cfy> 今天能update么?
<realCherrot> gshmu, 本质上来讲这是个猫和耗子的游戏  耗子斗猫有天生的弱势
<liuhengbai> 有
<jusss> cfy: 破马用
<realCherrot> jusss, 我大企鹅主页咋了？
<liuhengbai> 不用老升级
<cfy> 我今天不能update了
<jusss> cfy: 你是真的 cfy?
<cfy> 有个东西404, 导致不能更新cache
<cfy> 嗯
<onlylove> realCherrot: 前几天故障，被搞了
<gshmu> 将w3m结果重定向至文本 获得“”“
<gshmu> Bad cert ident from 203.208.46.223: dNSName=google.com *.2mdn.ne: accept? (y/n)
<gshmu> ”“”然后怎么关闭控制台 自动点的
<jusss> cfy: 那个c.f.y at gmail.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<realCherrot> onlylove, 我竟然不知道 lol
<cfy> 嗯
<onlylove> realCherrot: 那是个相当大规模的ddos工具
<cfy> 没人用ubuntu?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • system-grasp 的功能2（选项 --desktop） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460306 system-grasp 的功能2（选项 --desktop） 自己写的小程序 system-grasp 之前已发过贴子介绍过一些其它功能 当前版本： version 1.3.9 更新日期：2014-06-01 下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/emacslo ... t
<^k^>  ─> em-grasp/ test@debian:~$ system-grasp --desktop Code: * optimize desktop settings (show icons in desktop, such as HOME, COMPUTER, TRASH, NETWORK, MEDIA and some others)... …
<gebjgd> cfy: xubunti
<jusss> cfy: 你竟然会在这个频道问ub?
<realCherrot> onlylove, 我们的机房经常被ddos
<onlylove> realCherrot: 一般的小公司惹不起
<gebjgd> cfy: xubuntu表示没有问题
<gshmu> cfy: 我的问题解决了 你的就没有问题
<cfy> 奇怪了
<onlylove> realCherrot: 那些小巫见大巫
<jusss> cfy: 半年多，又复活了？
<realCherrot> onlylove, DNS放大攻击依然有效对吧？
<gshmu> 说了 什么8*8  所以各种
<onlylove> realCherrot: 有效
<realCherrot> onlylove, 是不是主流的ddos手段？
<cfy> gebjgd: 你用的什么源?
<leeeee> ==
<gshmu> cfy: 你可以试试换软件源什么的  具体问题我不清楚
<cfy> us的?
<onlylove> realCherrot: 低成本手段
<cfy> 我换了好几个,现在是官方源
<onlylove> realCherrot: 影响太大
<cfy> 163啥的都试了
<realCherrot> onlylove, 但应该也好挡住吧？
<cfy> 之前的虚拟机也拿出来试了下
<onlylove> cfy: 163和sohu 还有中科大
<cfy> 也更新失败
<onlylove> realCherrot: 拔网线
<gebjgd> cfy: 当然本地源
<gshmu> 好吧 推荐你个东西 找到链接用百度网盘什么的离线下载
<cfy> gebjgd: 是一个外部的文件下载不下来
<cfy> source.list是重新写的
<gebjgd> cfy: 贴错误
<cfy> 而且mirrors.163.com不是有提供完整的么
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<cfy> 稍等
<realCherrot> onlylove, 不至于  有印象的ddos大概经历过两次
<cfy> 正在更新
<Krishnamurti> gshmu: 妙用
<gshmu> 下了文件 爱咋咋
<onlylove> realCherrot: 墙如果有点毛病，贵厂就直接挂了
<Krishnamurti> amule+bcloud
<realCherrot> onlylove, 还经历过一次特别有意思的"ddos"  某同事操作机房时交换机回环了 lol
<jusss> cfy: 163挂好久了貌似
<realCherrot> onlylove, 你是说国外的ddos?
<jusss> cfy: 年初时貌似挂了
<cfy> 嗯,不过sohu没有14.04
<realCherrot> onlylove, 哈哈 或许
<cfy> ubuntu
<gshmu> 问一个shell  一批IP 通过Bad cert ident from 203.208.46.223: dNSName=google.com *.2mdn.ne: accept? (y/n)  我如何自动关闭w3m 并得到其中的dNSName
<cfy> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Sources
<cfy>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<cfy> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe i386 Packages
<cfy>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /
<cfy> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<cfy> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfy> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<gshmu> cfy: 说了 抽风了
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages: -- unhandled responsein get head
<cfy> 抽风?
<cfy> 我从今中午一直到现在不能更新
<cfy> gebjgd: 你现在没问题?
<gshmu> 我有通宵的冲动
<cfy> ee在不在?
<cfy> 我转python了!
<cfy> (逃
<jusss> cfy: ???
<realCherrot> cfy, 以前是干嘛的  perl 咩
<jusss> cfy: 别呀，刚来就走
<cfy> 嗯
<jusss> realCherrot: 以前是cl
<jusss> cfy: 不是cl吗？
<cfy> perl也是啊
<jusss> 我记错了？
<gshmu> 有方法建议 单找我
<cfy> CL是后来的
<jusss> cfy: 以前还有你的好基友kandu
<cfy> 哈哈
<jusss> 不过貌似早消失了
<cfy> 现在社区怎么样了?
<cfy> 玩开源的还用linux么?
<cfy> 是不是都是mac或者win了?
<gebjgd> cfy: 有什么问题
<jusss> cfy: 大家都win了
<cfy> gebjgd: 96% [Working]W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/source/Sources: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<cfy> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<cfy> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfy> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/source/Sources: -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/source/Sources: -- unhandled responsein get body
<cfy> 我会不会被+q?  还是qq好....(逃
<jusss> cfy: 过年后几乎就没进过arch了，一直win,进去也就是更新就退出
<jusss> cfy: 你工作怎么样了
<cfy> gebjgd: 能看出是啥问题么?
<cfy> 难道是我网络问题?
<cfy> 我换了163也是这样...
<cfy> jusss: 快失业了....求上海py,lua,c++之类的工作
<jusss> cfy: 上海还是去找主席 酷胖吧，
<cfy> ibm么...太高达上了
<cfy> 求小公司收留
<cfy> 不过....我的问题还没解决.....
<gshmu> w3m 获得的信息 有没有别的方式可以拿到？？？
<cfy> gshmu: 你到底想干嘛?
<cfy> 这年代还有人用w3m?
<jusss> cfy: 听说你去rh被拒了？
<cfy> 能跑js?
<cfy> 没过HR面....算据么?
<gshmu> jusss: goagent 用过没有，挖掘IP
<cfy> 我觉得可能跟我perl只会perlre有关吧....
<jusss> gshmu: 没有
<gshmu> 手动的太慢 效率低 还不好分享
<jusss> cfy: 不是因为你用emacs吗？
<gshmu> vpngate 知道吗？
<gebjgd> cfy: 不是写的挺清楚么
<cfy> not found?
<cfy> 我知道呀
<cfy> 所以是源坏了?
<gebjgd> cfy嗯哪
<cfy> 整个ubuntu社区都不能更新?
<cfy> 额
<jusss> cfy: 对头
<cfy> 有人好的么?
<cfy> 我就想问,半天了!!!!!
<gebjgd> cfy: 换欧洲源
<cfy> 还没修复?!!!!
<cfy> 我就是us啊
<jusss> cfy: 加个国外的源
<gshmu> VPN搞起
<cfy> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/universe Translation-en_HK
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /
<gshmu> 翻墙搞起
<cfy> 好吧,我换个试试
<jusss> cfy: 日本的源试试
<jusss> cfy: arch的日本源比国内的好
<gshmu>  http://218.236.93.197:17832/cn/ (Mirror location: Korea Republic of) http://113.160.178.189:47845/cn/ (Mirror location: Viet Nam) http://121.129.215.233:10550/cn/ (Mirror location: Korea Republic of) http://112.184.25.37:53651/cn/ (Mirror location: Korea Republic of) http://211.33.195.42:58687/cn/ (Mirror location: Korea Republic of)
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ VPN Gate: 公共 VPN 中继服务器列表
<jusss> cfy: 我想问下为啥elisp只把lambda当表达式呀？难道其它动态作用域的Lisp也这样搞？
<gshmu> 速度看看有没有能用的
<cfy> 表达式?
<gshmu> cfy: 好自为之
<jusss> cfy: 在elisp中对lambda表达式求值返回自身，而在scheme中当做函数返回
<jusss> cfy: 比如(defun bla (lambda (n) n)) (bla 9)试试返回 (lambda (n) n)
<jusss> cfy: 而scheme cl不久返回9吗
<cfy> 还是不明白
<cfy> lambda不就是匿名函数么?
<jusss> cfy: elisp中 (defun bla (lambda n n)) (bla 9)返回啥
<realCherrot> jusss, 你说的是 返回 函数本身 还是 函数执行结果 ？
<jusss> cfy: cl中(defun bla (lambda n n)) (bla 9)返回啥
<cfy> 我忘了elisp怎么定义函数了....
<jusss> realCherrot: elisp没把lambda表达式当成函数
<cfy> 你的定义错了吧...
<jusss> realCherrot: 所以才会有(funcall bla 9)
<jusss> cfy: 粗了？
<jusss> cfy: 额，elisp支持不定参数原来和scheme不一样呀，
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 很奇怪，有一台机器装好14.04后，chrome可以上网，firefox却不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460307 如题，微星b75+i7-3770的，其他机器b85+i5的没问题， 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-06-01 21:31
<cfy> jusss: 嗯,而且得(funcall (blah) 3)
<cfy> 这样不能((blah) 3)
<cfy> 所以挺弱的
<cfy> 说宏nb的,能站出来写个宏解决下这个问题么?
<realCherrot> cfy, 感觉宏会使代码晦涩难懂 引起混乱
<jusss> cfy: 直接(funcall bla 9)就行
<cfy> realCherrot: 所以就是渣呀
<cfy> jusss: (funcall bla 9)
<cfy> 你不是defun么
<jusss> cfy: 对头
<cfy> jusss: (funcall (bla) 9)
<cfy> 不好意思 打错
<cfy> c++的好多了.....
<cfy> 建议你去学
<cfy> \q: 对吧
<cfy> 有人还粉lisp么?
<jusss> cfy: (setq bla (lambda (n) n)) (funcall bla 9)
<realCherrot> cfy, 黑客与画家那书的作者很推崇宏的使用，但我觉得lisp吸引人的地方不在于宏而是数据和程序不分家的方式，宏可能用在个人编程上会很爽 但团队协作时不就蛋疼了
<cfy> 我来推荐个qq群,保黑lisp黑得,再也不想学
<cfy> cherrot?
<cfy> 好熟悉的名字
<cfy> 不过我不太记得了...
<jusss> cfy: (setq bla (lambda (n) n))返回是个(lambda (n) n)，而这个lambda就是表达式，没函数的功能
<realCherrot> cfy, lol 我好久不来了
<cfy> W: Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages: 406  Not Acceptable
<cfy> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfy> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<cfy> 就是ubuntu的源挂了..
<cfy> 所有的都挂了...
<cfy> jp也这样
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages: -- unhandled responsein get body
<jusss> cfy: 就跟(1 3 5)这样的列表一样，没计算功能貌似，所以才要(funcall bla 9)来把bla表达式当成函数调用
<cfy> 额
<leeeee> 萌萌哒
<cfy> 明明是查找的区域不同...
<leeeee> 你今天怎么过节的
<jusss> cfy: 区域？求讲解，最近正被作用域烦着呢
<cfy> 哦..
<cfy> 噗...
<jusss> cfy: 一直不明白词法作用域和静态作用域的变量和栈直接关系，求讲
<cfy> lisp竟然可以..
<realCherrot> leeeee, who ?
<cfy> elisp
<leeeee> 你啊
<leeeee> 只看到你啊
<leeeee> 兔子跑哪去了
<realCherrot> leeeee, 你可以敲个 rea 然后tab补全一下
<realCherrot> leeeee, 在家看大话西游看了两遍 明天上班去
<jusss> cfy: (setq bla ...) (funcall bla 9)那句？
<cfy> 嗯,elisp的lambda竟然是个cons
<cfy> 怪不得慢成sb
<jusss> cfy: cl应该可以直接(bla 9)吧
<cfy> 不行
<cfy> 那真是查找的问题了
<jusss> cfy: 反正scheme可以直接(bla 9)
<cfy> bla得是个函数才能这么写
<leeeee> 两遍？
<cfy> 哼,正常语言都能这么用
<cfy> c++, py,lua
<cfy> 没见过那么sb的
<cfy> 反人类!!!!!
<realCherrot> cfy, lol
<cfy> 我才是不会写编译器的缘故...(逃
<jusss> cfy: defun不是就声明函数用的吗
<cfy> 大家说对不对?
<cfy> jusss: 别老玩没人用的语言了
<cfy> 玩玩高性能,先进的, 逼格高的吧
<jusss> cfy: c# ?
<cfy> c#可能也不错
<leeeee> 兔子！
<realCherrot> leeeee, 吃饭去了估计   你外甥女呢
<jusss> cfy: 我最近好悲催，各种看不明白的概念
<leeeee> 在旁边看电视
<realCherrot> cfy, 玩 scala 和 clojure
<leeeee> 十点吃饭
 * realCherrot 卧槽已经十点了！！！！
<cfy> 那位玩w3m的同学呢?
<jusss> cfy: 比如lisp中一直不断提到的 "环境" "上下文" 还有什么“上下文无关文法”
<cfy> 真嗣后弱爆了
<cfy> 上下文无关.....
<leeeee> 你明天上班？
<cfy> 高效
<cfy> 搞笑
<jusss> cfy: 听名字就不明白
<cfy> 还有人玩w3m......
<cfy> 好端端得不开浏览器
<jusss> cfy: context-free grama?
<jusss> cfy: 那个lisp中一直提到的“环境”和“上下文”咋理解，变量和函数和环境绑定一块了就成闭包了
<leeeee> ==
<cfy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mirrors : Ubuntu
<cfy> 国内源堪忧啊
<jusss> 还是换arch吧
<jusss> 感觉最省心的就是arch或debian了
<jusss> ub各种非主流
<leeeee> 节目都结束了
<cfy> jusss: 可我已经装了....
<cfy> 懒得重装
<leeeee> 节日也过完了
<jusss> leeeee: ...
<jusss> leeeee: 明天端午节，接着过
<leeeee> ==
<realCherrot> cfy, 没太看懂他的意思 可能想用它拿下数据在做解析？ 那也用不着w3m的说啊
<jusss> cfy: 那还是回win吧。。。我感觉在win下比linux下省心多了
<leeeee> 主持人有菊萍姐姐
<leeeee> 董浩叔叔
<realCherrot> leeeee, 童心焕发呀
<realCherrot> leeeee, 这俩人还在？
<jusss> leeeee: 这个菊*姐姐会被过滤成这样吗？ 你们那
<jusss> 为啥我这显示是菊*
<realCherrot> jusss, 赞
<jusss> realCherrot: ^_^
<cfy> 玩得好落后.....
<cfy> jusss: 回mac 吧...(逃
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 他俩来主持晚会
<jusss> 你们的神经末梢好长。。。
<leeeee> 我外甥女都不要看了
<leeeee> 觉得好幼稚
<jiero> leeeee: 。
<jiero> leeeee:  我觉得我放弃了
<leeeee> 嗨
<jiero> 哈哈
<leeeee> 你有啥杂物
<leeeee> 放弃什么
<jiero> leeeee: 剃须刀 :) 破笔头:) 过期的本子 :)
<jiero> leeeee:  无线鼠标) 领带) 书
<jiero> leeeee:  linux光盘和贴纸
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 剃须刀给我干嘛
<cfy> http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/
<realCherrot> leeeee, 刮腿毛 lol
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /pub/Linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386
<cfy> ubuntu source有问题...
<leeeee> 领带
<cfy> Packages找不到...
 * jusss 跟你们发个笑话，村里的傻子遇见个收废品的，小声的问他：收铁不？收废品的四处张望了下说：收！傻子说：有点长！那人说：没事，先领我看看！ 傻子说：等晚上吧... 到了夜里傻子把收废品的领到了铁路上，指着地上的火车轨道说：就是这两根，乌鲁木齐到上海的，你开个价吧。
<realCherrot> jiero, 想通了？
<jiero> realCherrot: 是没办法了
<realCherrot> jiero, 怎么？
<jiero> realCherrot: 我虽然早就没办法 :)
<jiero> realCherrot  她是会坚决下重要决定的人，认为不喜欢我，我觉得难以改变
<leeeee> oo
<jusss> cfy: 不是有pakages.bz和bz2吗？
<leeeee> 破笔头和本子可以
<jiero> realCherrot:  我买啥呢？
<leeeee> 我要写字
<jiero> leeeee: 果然你练过字。所以字不错
<leeeee> 书也可以
<realCherrot> jiero, 本来就是  第一印象难以改变
<leeeee> 我没练过字啊
<jiero> realCherrot:  果然是告白太早了
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> jusss: 你打开试试
<cfy> 404
 * jiero 摸摸 cfy
<leeeee> 鼠标也可以，我没鼠标
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> cfy: 没有呀，提示我下载呢
<jiero> leeeee: 都给就好了
<cfy> 卧槽...
<realCherrot> jiero, 要破产了 lol
<cfy> 一定是我被墙了?
<leeeee> 光盘给我干嘛没有光驱
<cfy> http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=5.59 MiB ; type=application/x-bzip2
<jiero> realCherrot: 什么要破产了？
<cfy> 卧槽
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu kylin 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460308 鼠标放在MP3/ogg上不播放，有知道怎么解决的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 vxd001 — 2014-06-01 22:01
<leeeee> 贴纸是什么
<jusss> cfy: 我点了那个bz2,提示我下载呢
<jiero> leeeee:  suse 和 gnome 的贴纸 - 也许你用不上 。 你根本没用过。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 随便贴的东西打着Logo
<leeeee> 哦，可以
<cfy> 卧槽
<cfy> 竟然是我网络问题...
<jusss> cfy: 你看连kk都能下载
<jusss> cfy: 果断你网有问题呀，赶快ssh shadowsocks 之类的搞上吧
<jusss> cfy: 对了你不是有ofan的ssh和vpn吗
<leeeee> 哈哈
 * jiero 砍了 cfy
 * jiero 处方药。。。
 * jiero 把处方药掰成两半
<jusss> leeeee: 我最喜欢freebsd的logo了，小恶魔
<jiero> jusss: 我喜欢 gnome 的。
<leeeee> 哇
<jusss> jiero: gnome的大脚丫子还有Linux的胖企鹅都不好看感觉
<jiero> jusss: 还好啊，脚丫
<jiero> jusss:  小恶魔不好看。。。
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> leeeee: 小恶魔 http://www.freebsd.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The FreeBSD Project
<leeeee> 破笔头什么
<jusss> leeeee: 拿着海神波塞冬的三叉戟，头上张两个恶魔角，再加个箭头尾巴，感觉freebsd的Logo最好看了
<jusss> leeeee: suse的鳄鱼感觉也不好看
<jiero> leeeee: 你要什么？派克金尖有一只
<jusss> leeeee: ub和debian的图标绝对是抄袭火影忍者的宇智波一组的写轮眼的
<cfy> 挂代理了...
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<cfy> 其实http代理就够了
<cfy> httpèµ°socks5
<jusss> 你们看ub那图标多像写轮眼呀
<jusss> debian的图标像阿基米德螺线
<jusss> arch的像个铁塔
<onlylove> jusss: 你家suse才是鳄鱼
<leeeee> 我没要求啊
<jusss> onlylove: 不是鳄鱼是啥
<leeeee> 我想知道是什么笔
<jiero> leeeee:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=460142
<jusss> onlylove: 爬行动物
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> jusss: 谁都知道那是蜥蜴
<leeeee> 水笔还是钢笔
<leeeee> 还是圆珠笔
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。水笔=钢笔
<jusss> onlylove: 额，好吧
<jiero> leeeee: 都有
<NoIE> 我在国外，只要你们教我怎么搭建代理，我就给你们做代理服务器。
<jiero> NoIE:  果然移民了啊
<leeeee> 这样？
<cfy_> cfy`: hi
 * realCherrot suse 是好萌的鳄鱼 lol
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • MD5一致，但安装出错，为什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460309 下载了Lubuntu镜像文件，检查MD5值一致。刻盘后，以LiveCD方式引导启动成功。但检查光盘上的文件系统，以及安装过程中，提示出错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aerowolf — 2014-06-01 22:11
<cfy_> realCherrot: 对头！
<melody277> xfce的小老鼠最萌!
<cfy_> melody277: postfix的小老鼠才好看
<jiero> gimp 的老鼠呢？
<Aerowolf> 下载了Lubuntu镜像文件，检查MD5值一致。刻盘后，以LiveCD方式引导启动成功。但检查光盘上的文件系统，以及安装过程中，提示出错。
<cfy\> cfy_: 问个问题，人就跑的 aerowolf
<realCherrot> 提完问题就走了是闹哪样。。
<cfy_> cfy\: 对头
<cfy_> cfy\: 以前也有个这样
<jiero> realCherrot 明天去要求姑娘陪一天，该干什么 :)
<cfy\> 好好记下来，等他下次上线的时候告诉他。
<cfy_> 每次一问问题就跑
<realCherrot> jiero, 你说话别人不好懂 你只要少说话效果就会好很多，那么可以试试看电影逛街给妹子买衣服
<cfy_> jiero: 啪啪啪
<cfy_> jiero: 按那个德国佬的说法就是”强行插入“
<cfy_> ”推倒强势插入“
<jiero> cfy_: 那她以后就真的不理我了
<jiero> cfy_: 。
<jiero> realCherrot:  嗯，我说话太复杂了
<realCherrot> jiero, 你说话逻辑不清楚
<cfy_> Aerowolf: 错误是啥呀？
<cfy_> Aerowolf: 贴出来看看，虽然我不会。。。
<jiero> realCherrot: 对啊，瞬间就想到了其他可能性 - 所以其实是没逻辑关系到
<cfy_> jiero: 你既然感觉良好为啥不直接点呢
<jiero> realCherrot: 都是分别的观点
<jiero> cfy_: 感觉良好什么？
<cfy_> jiero: 身材好呀
<Aerowolf> 谢谢回复。大意是文件有错误。
<cfy_> jiero: 我要是有你的身材，我早去找妹子了
<cfy_> jiero: 想我从180增到了200
<jiero> cfy_: 女神身边不乏优秀的追随者
<cfy_> 惨不忍睹
 * jiero 太瘦了。
<cfy_> cfy_: 直接表白吧
<cfy_> jiero: 直接表白吧
<melody277> Aerowolf: 可能是刻盘的时候出错了吧？
 * jiero 都觉得自己可能是她最近两年唯一能单独一起的男生。不过，也最多是朋友了。
<jiero> cfy_: 早被拒绝了
<leeeee> ==
<cfy_> jiero: 既然被拒绝了又何必要赖着呢？
<leeeee> 终于睡了
<jiero> cfy_: 因为我自私
<leeeee> 你说啥了
<jiero> cfy_:  因为她脾气好
<cfy_> jiero: 天下何处无芳草何必单恋一枝花，难道你不知道人类最高级别的爱情是男男直接的爱吗
<jiero> cfy_:  我不知道
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.10如何安装jre http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460310 发现装完系统后，没有jre，我从jre网站下载了一个包，可是不是安装包，请问jre怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackcat242 — 2014-06-01 22:17
<cfy_> cfy_: 柏拉图说的
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 支持
<jiero> cfy_:  我已经够滥爱了，以至于我都不知道单独对某人好是什么意思，我只明白我会对所有人都好。。。
<leeeee> 那你想找罗杰？
<cfy_> cfy_: 直接换个吧
<jiero> leeeee: 什么叫对她好。
<October22> jiero: 你有贴纸？
<cfy_> leeeee: 没想法
<jiero> 对某人好要怎么做
<cfy_> leeeee: 他不是我喜欢的类型
<leeeee> 不知道
<jiero> October22: 有
<October22> 什么样的？
<jiero> October22: suse 小蜥蜴和 gnome 多底色脚丫的
<leeeee> 我整个腿被我外甥女压着，怎么拿出来才不会惊醒她
<jiero> leeeee: 轻轻的唤醒她
<leeeee> 你喜欢啥类型？
<cfy_> leeeee: 抬起她的腿
<leeeee> 唤醒她？算了吧
<gebjgd> cfy_, 我这里更新没有任何问题
<cfy_> leeeee: 英俊的女人和漂亮的男人
<cfy_> gebjgd: 对头！
<leeeee> 我的脚在她背下
<leeeee> 麻了
<October22> jiero: 上次去北京参加活动拿到的？
<jiero> cfy_: 。。。正好是这种情况
 * jiero 喜欢英俊的女人
<realCherrot> leeeee, 看来你不脚臭 :D
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> cfy_, 那你说你有问题
<cfy_> realCherrot: +10086
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> realCherrot: 你见过脚臭的女生？
<realCherrot> jiero, 见过口臭的
<cfy_> gebjgd: 没问题了，是网络的问题，加了socks代理解决了
<leeeee> 臭啊
<jiero> realCherrot: 那个倒是
<leeeee> 不能穿球鞋
<gebjgd> cfy_, 可怜的娃
<jiero> leeeee: 洗了就没问题
<leeeee> 我穿鞋又不爱穿袜子
<cfy_> gebjgd: 我用盗版win7有啥可怜的
<jiero> leeeee: 所以还是臭
<leeeee> 对啊
<gebjgd> cfy_, 可怜的盗版娃
<leeeee> 穿球鞋
<leeeee> 那真是无敌
<cfy_> gebjgd: 你要送我正版？
<jiero> October22: 对
<jiero> October22: 你要光盘
<gebjgd> cfy_, 不送
<leeeee> 我真的不爱穿袜子
<jiero> October22: 对了你在哪里，总是忘记
<jiero> leeeee: 我不能忍受不穿袜子-除非是走沙滩
<cfy_> gebjgd: 有个问题想问你，比较有点隐私，可以问吗
<gebjgd> cfy_, 问
<cfy_> leeeee: 不穿袜子+10086
<cfy_> gebjgd: 很隐私呀
<leeeee> 哈哈，记得把本子和笔给我
<gebjgd> cfy_, 你很娘
<gebjgd> cfy_, 一看就是南方人
<cfy_> gebjgd: 你老婆的头发有多长呀
<gebjgd> cfy_, 不长
<cfy_> gebjgd: 不长是多长呀
<gebjgd> cfy_, 短发
<leeeee> 因为我一般不穿袜子，所以我面试每次都脚疼，磨破
<jiero> leeeee: 地址。。。
<cfy_> gebjgd: 说个大概呀，到肩部 到耳朵之类的
<jiero> leeeee: 不穿袜子的很多。
<leeeee> 私消
<gebjgd> cfy_, 不到肩
<jiero> 登山都是光脚+拖鞋
<cfy_> gebjgd: 那不是跟学校里的男生推的毛刺一个型号拉
<gebjgd> cfy_, 到脸颊
<gebjgd> cfy_, 学校男生都是扎小辫子的
<cfy_> gebjgd: 前帘是平的？就像低俗小说里的乌马瑟曼？
<gebjgd> cfy_, 不平
<cfy_> gebjgd: 感觉低俗小说里的乌马瑟曼那种发型好看
<cfy_> gebjgd: 尤其是一身黑皮衣再加上那样的黑色的发型，漂亮
<gebjgd> cfy_, 你在撸？
<happyaron> cfy_: 你怎么来了
<cfy_> gebjgd: 额，竟然被你发现了，哇咔咔
<happyaron> cfy_: 好久不见啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 哇塞
<gebjgd> cfy_, 慢慢享受啊
<cfy_> happyaron: 没有，好久不见的是 bbc`
<happyaron> cfy_: ...
<cfy_> happyaron: /whois看下就知道饿了
<leeeee> 哇噻啥啊
<happyaron> cfy_: wtf
<leeeee> 又忘记吃药了吧你
<happyaron> leeeee: 。。。
<cfy_> bbc`: happyaron 对你说 好久不见
<leeeee> 怎么不对我说啊
<leeeee> 区别对待
<leeeee> 歧视
<happyaron> leeeee: 好久不见！
<happyaron> bbc`: 好久不见……你怎么还把nick丢了
<leeeee> 乖，蓉蓉妹妹
<happyaron> 妹的
<cfy_> happyaron: 没丢，只是无聊换个nick而已
<realCherrot> happyaron, 乖，蓉蓉妹妹
<happyaron> realCherrot: 滚。。。。。。
<happyaron> 谁六月去香港
<realCherrot> happyaron, 你要带我去咩
<cfy_> realCherrot: happyaron, 你们要去香港啪啪？
<happyaron> realCherrot: 不要
<happyaron> cfy_: 不要
<happyaron> 被黑跪下了
<jiero> realCherrot:  蓉蓉妹妹 不需要 兔子妹子
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 她需要汉子
<happyaron> 这尼玛都神马跟神马
<happyaron> leeeee: 我需要妹纸
<cfy_> 兔子一直就是小受的代名词貌似
<realCherrot> happyaron, 乖 蓉蓉妹妹
<happyaron> realCherrot: 滚。。。
<leeeee> 噗
<happyaron> leeeee: 唉你个坑啊，上来就给我坑这儿了
 * happyaron 长跪不能起
<realCherrot> lol
 * realCherrot 轻抚 happyaron 的狗头 笑而不语
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 果然
<happyaron> realCherrot: 等破马叔来摸你
<leeeee> 贵圈很乱
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<happyaron> 学蛋蛋，warning
 * realCherrot =。=  好人一生平安 =。=
 * realCherrot 不说话了 
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。茸茸头
<realCherrot> lol
 * jiero 摸摸 茸茸毛
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<leeeee> ä½ 
<happyaron> 啊
<leeeee> 也
<happyaron> 我还是匿了吧
<leeeee> 太坏了吧
<jiero> leeeee: 你也要摸茸毛？
<leeeee> 到处吓人
<leeeee> 你上次是不是说他
<leeeee> 一字眉？
<realCherrot> leeeee, 哈哈 着你都记住了
<leeeee> 你不说给我拍照的么
 * jiero 睡了。。。明天早上8点半见妹子去。。。
<leeeee> 照片呢？
<realCherrot> leeeee, 那叫剑眉
 * jiero 昨天失眠，今天千万别了。。。
<happyaron> realCherrot: 你不是没见着过我么
<jiero> leeeee: 能啊，茸茸照片公开的
<leeeee> 照片呢？
 * happyaron 汗
<leeeee> 哪有
<jiero> leeeee: 茸茸是公众人物
 * happyaron 今天这是一起黑我的节奏啊
<realCherrot> leeeee, google 然后有剑眉 的就是 哈哈
<realCherrot> happyaron, 但我有google哇
<jiero> leeeee:  就是 aron  gnome 就知道了
<leeeee> 这样啊？
<happyaron> realCherrot: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<cfy_> leeeee: http://os.51cto.com/art/201109/291879.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 北京GNOME用户组自由软件日庆祝活动现场实录 - 51CTO.COM
<lainme> 看到了
<happyaron> 这都八百年前的照片了，lol
<cfy_> happyaron: 你那时好像那种学习刻苦的好学生呀
<cfy_> happyaron: 带个眼睛再加上两撇小胡子
<jiero> lainme: ... 也凑热闹
<happyaron> cfy_: 我学习没刻苦过
<jiero> happyaron: 你是天才
<happyaron> jiero: 天生木材？
<leeeee> 白色
<cfy_> 跟我们高中时成绩前20名的一个样子
<leeeee> 那位
<jiero> happyaron: 天生木材来雕刻
<happyaron> cfy_: 然后上了帝都垃圾大学？
<leeeee> 徐亮
<leeeee> 哈哈
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 身份暴露
<jiero> leeeee: 这个有什么好笑的
<cfy_> happyaron: 什么学校呀，一直不知道你上的
<leeeee> 扫射
<happyaron> 没用的～
<leeeee> 没啥啊
<happyaron> 扫射啥？
<cfy_> happyaron: 那好歹有个名字呀
<jiero> happyaron: 目光
<realCherrot> leeeee, 我都不知道真名
<happyaron> realCherrot: 弱爆了吧
<leeeee> 上面写了啊
<realCherrot> happyaron, 总之现在知道了就好了 麽麽大
<cfy_> leeeee: 写了？啥学校
<jiero> cfy_: 写了人名
<happyaron> 啥学校这个应该没有写出去的
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> cfy_: 那篇报道时还是高中
<cfy_> happyaron: 我去编辑你的百度百科好吗
<jiero> happyaron: 考研去哪里？
<jiero> happyaron: 牛津？
<happyaron> cfy_: 随意，回头我找百度的朋友删就好了
<leeeee> 大家如此关心蓉蓉
<happyaron> jiero: 不考
 * jiero 混的最弱，小时候朋友都剑桥博士了。
<cfy_> happyaron: 那我去编辑你的wiki好吗
<gebjgd> jiero, 还是你的自己的问题
<cfy_> happyaron: 或者智联
<happyaron> cfy_: wiki 也认识人
<happyaron> cfy_: 智联可以随时认识人
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。我的问题，我什么都不相信。怎可能混过任何学校
<cfy_> happyaron: 那起点呢？ 龙的天空 17k呢？
<cfy_> happyaron: 鲜网之类的
<happyaron> cfy_: 想认识，有啥不可以的？
<happyaron> lol
<cfy_> happyaron: 一直以为你应该是rms kt dmr那样的重量级抠脚大汉，没想到你不是，失望了。。。
<happyaron> cfy_: 哈哈
<cfy_> happyaron: 你竟然是个带着眼睛留着2撇小胡子的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 他听不清楚。
<happyaron> cfy_: 现在样子变一点了
<happyaron> cfy_: lol
<cfy_> happyaron: 赶快增肥吧，趁你还年轻，还有机会
<happyaron> cfy_: 你先成那种抠脚大汉再说吧。。。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉，
<leeeee> 果然不是女的
<leeeee> 太失望
<leeeee> 差评
<cfy_> 匿了
<happyaron> leeeee: 多谢
<realCherrot> 差评 too
<happyaron> realCherrot: 不谢
<happyaron> lol
<realCherrot> happyaron, 没事我不在乎的！
<happyaron> realCherrot: 好的
<happyaron> realCherrot: 为嘛妹纸回来以后大家都开始黑我了。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 粗来解释清楚啊
<happyaron> jusss 和罗姐还跑了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你@我做啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 我忙着玩游戏呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹子回来了还不赶紧照看着，玩嘛游戏
<onlylove> happyaron: 我又不能把l5e绑起来不让她走……
<realCherrot> happyaron, 我只是个单纯可爱萌的复制党 :D
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> realCherrot: 嗯，“萌萌哒”是吧。。。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉你个骗子
<happyaron> leeeee: 嘛
<leeeee> 大骗子
<happyaron> ...
<leeeee> 来人啊
<leeeee> 把他抓起来
<realCherrot> leeeee, 吊起来打
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 肿么了啊
<leeeee> 哼
<happyaron> leeeee: 这么快就把 realCherrot 发展成下线了？
<leeeee> 啥叫下线？
<realCherrot> imtxc, darktable 熟了么？
<gebjgd> realCherrot, gimp
<happyaron> leeeee: http://baike.baidu.com/view/955965.htm
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 下线_百度百科
<realCherrot> gebjgd, 那玩意玩不来 ..
<gebjgd> realCherrot, 我老婆都变成gimp 高手了
<leeeee> 不懂
<realCherrot> gebjgd, 感觉太复杂 万不转 所以就没好感了
<leeeee> 晚安，各位
<realCherrot> 安
<happyaron> 为啥今天这么早就木有人了，都回家过节去了？
<wzssyqa> leeeee 竟然回来了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你是刚到昌平？
<realCherrot> happyaron, 明天还要上班
<happyaron> realCherrot: 明天不是法定假日么。。
<realCherrot> happyaron, 活多就安排加班了
<happyaron> realCherrot: 几倍工资？
<realCherrot> happyaron, 12h 4.5x
<happyaron> realCherrot: 麻花哥真大方
<realCherrot> happyaron, 法定啊
<happyaron> realCherrot: 我社都没有
<happyaron> realCherrot: 只能改天休掉，或者被遗忘
<realCherrot> happyaron, 端午当天是这个福利 其他天调休
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 速度出来啊
<happyaron> realCherrot: o
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看看编译队列，同步到移动硬盘上，准备下线
 * realCherrot chrome的地址栏是SB么 妈蛋打个单词顺序都能搞反掉是闹哪样！！！
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 还有车过来么？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 打车
<happyaron> ok
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 京包高速5环到6环那段通了么
<happyaron> 不知道啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥l5e回来了我感觉也没啥呢……
<onlylove> happyaron: 倒是你们话多了很多
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思。
<happyaron> onlylove: 每名吧
<happyaron> 没明白
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥意思……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是，我没明白你这话的字面意思……
<realCherrot> 有个妹子太新鲜了 当然得多水水
<happyaron> realCherrot: onlylove 对 l5e 有意思啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我恨我不是这个channel的ownner
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么的
<happyaron> 给你个机会
<onlylove> happyaron: 不一样！
<onlylove> happyaron: op是op，ownner是ownnner
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也不是owner，没法
<happyaron> onlylove: 是owner的话你要做嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 分分钟摘掉你的op
<happyaron> 为毛
<gebjgd> happyaron, 比如op大战
<happyaron> onlylove: 我倒是可以摘其他所有op的帽子
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这个现在就可以啊～
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果是ownner，就可以摘你的咯
<gebjgd> happyaron, 但是你摘不掉owner的帽子
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> onlylove, 小伙子知道的不少
<happyaron> onlylove: 摘我帽子干嘛呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你别有用心
<happyaron> gebjgd: 看样子这小伙子是好好研究了
<onlylove> happyaron: 让你乱讲话
<gebjgd> happyaron, 阴毛家
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你有阴毛
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你要搞政变
<onlylove> gebjgd: !
<happyaron> onlylove: 真是我乱讲，何必太认真
<happyaron> onlylove: 大伙也没少黑我啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，应该在你最需要的时候给你摘掉，然后再带回去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 对于权力的迷恋会丧失你的自我  年轻人
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我没迷恋
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你就是迷恋了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那不摘他帽子，踢他个百八十回？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就像上次 jusss踢竹席那样？
<happyaron> 主席老油条啦
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在又没当着人家面，说你两句咋就那么激动呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了……不说了，省的下次落你口实
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 好啦，你是不想再提这事儿对吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 不想以后不说了呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，今天我自己提的，活该！
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹的 到底想让大伙怎么做，说清楚啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不提应该没人起哄了吧……
<happyaron> onlylove: 你要是不想起哄，说清楚呗，至少我可以不起
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不起应该就没人起了，嗯，这样挺好
<happyaron> ok
<realCherrot> onlylove, 这很严肃的事情 怎么能叫起哄呢
<imtxc> XX: 完全没有熟
<imtxc> XX: 我现在就考光影魔术手了
<cherrotNow> imtxc, 渣
<gebjgd> imtxc, 光影魔术手是什么玩意
<cherrotNow> imtxc, 你学学 gebjgd 老婆， 有点追求行不。。
<cold-cicada> 美图秀秀？
<gebjgd> cherrotNow, 我老婆是被我逼的
<imtxc> cherrotNow: 看看 gebjgd 老婆那眼光
<imtxc> cherrotNow: 能算有追求么
 * cherrotNow 坐着看戏
<gebjgd> imtxc, 滚
<imtxc> gebjgd: lol
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你老婆也用 darktable ?
<gebjgd> imtxc, gimp
<gebjgd> imtxc, 我家没有win 你觉得她能用什么
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额，只给照片打码的话，不用这么复杂吧
 * cherrotNow 小板凳已摆好 
<imtxc> cherrotNow: 你现在和 gebjgd 在一个时区么
<cold-cicada> 用 shotter 也可以满足需求吧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 就是几个屁民上街  不用坦克这么复杂吧
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/1018642265.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 维氏VICTORINOX瑞士军刀指甲剪钳指甲锉钥匙圈8.2055.C带便携刀套【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城 价格:58.00
<imtxc> 我了个去
<imtxc> 这玩意儿都这么贵
<imtxc> 但是还是没我地摊上1块钱买的好用
<sssuj> 这年头都已经64位了，可是汇编语言教程还是16位的，这让人情何以堪
<NoIE> 直接学64位汇编？
<sssuj> 就这的没人愿意写本64位的教程吗？
<sssuj> 直接学不可以吗？
<NoIE> 把16位汇编弄明白了，然后去查64位机器码的手册就可以了，哪里还需要教材？
<sssuj> 感觉各种困惑
<sssuj> 基本寻址方式都不一样
<sssuj> win7下现在竟然还有虚拟机装个xp然后用16位的汇编
<sssuj> 都已经64这么长了
<sssuj> 而linux的汇编教程貌似就一本r.blum写的，国内竟然还没本，倒是王爽的16位卖得那么火
<sssuj> 买了不就傻了，用16位教程去操作64位
<NoIE> 毕竟有许多人学汇编只是为了考试。
<NoIE> 感觉您的话题有点深奥了，我有些跟不上了，我退出话题。
<sssuj> 我是小白…
<foob> help
<foob> 这个点没人了吧
 * knownbad 暴毙
 * knownbad 砍死 gebjgd 再暴毙。
<foob> Vim好用吗？
<foob> 那个模式切换感觉不舒服啊
<knownbad> 神器如果使用得当。
<gebjgd> foob: 你还没入门
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小孩太闹了
<foob> 没怎么用过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给她洗澡去
<knownbad> 废话，有个旧同事描述他女儿是个小恶魔。
<foob> 基本操作会些，但长期用的话，感觉会受不了，那模式切换想起来就不舒服
<knownbad> 他严正警告我别生小孩。
<foob> 不生孩子你永远成熟不了
<knownbad> 说是不死也半条命。
<knownbad> 那叫做社会压力。   事情哪来绝对的？
<foobcn> 等 你当爹了，你就知道了
<foob> 唉。。。。。。你们用什么 Emacs还是Vim？
<foob> 感觉Vim的好些个插件比Emacs还要好，就是模式切换不舒服啊
<knownbad> 那是他人意见。   所有人都觉得我比老婆成熟，但却是老婆想要老婆以为她想有我照顾。
<foobcn> 那是个过程 ，经过了你才能懂得一些事
<knownbad> 好似繁殖是动物本能跟成熟没关联。
<foobcn> 动物的本能是交配
<knownbad> 十七八岁也能生小孩就成熟了吗？
<foobcn> 十七八岁有孩子的跟没孩子的就不一样，某些方面的想法
<foobcn> 你用Vim还Emacs？
<knownbad> 不是，为了生存母性哺乳动物会挑选强势的公性繁殖。
<NoIE> 用 gedit 会被歧视吗？
<foobcn> 不会
<knownbad> 交配才是过程。
<foobcn> Gedit很好
<foobcn> 但我不喜欢
<foobcn> 我就是想知道用Vim怎么适应下来的，那模式切换，我想想就觉得不舒服
<knownbad> 我是admin, cli是首选。
<foobcn> 不知道CLI是什么
<foobcn> 全名？
<knownbad> 终端机？
<knownbad> Commnd Line.
<foobcn> 那不用问你是VI了
<knownbad> emac也可，但vi确实比较普及。
<foobcn> 在服务器上装Emacs的少吧
<knownbad> 反正都是工具，电脑不该是宗教。
<knownbad> emacs和vim都是外加，只有vi是内建。
<knownbad> 新的distro就不一定了。
<foobcn> 我就想找个跨平台的，扩展性好的，学会以后可以到处用的编辑器
<foobcn> 转了一大圈就Emacs和Vim了
<foobcn> 其实 Vim更符合我的要求不，就是不习惯那个模式切换。晕啊
<knownbad> 寻求完美的结果就是不完美，因为现实不完美。
<foobcn> 不要求完美，用着顺手顺心就行
<knownbad> Google聘请了你去只给vim你要不？
<foobcn> 我是业余的，
<knownbad> 只要薪水完美那就是完美。
<foobcn> 没事瞎玩
<knownbad> 这说不定。
<knownbad> 今天的业余就是明天的黑客。
<foobcn> 我初二毕业好不
<foobcn> 我这是纯娱乐的
<knownbad> So?
<foobcn> 初二毕业
<knownbad> 你说要跨平台又看低自己，干嘛？
<foobcn> 事实 啊
<knownbad> 算了，随你。
<foobcn> 谁说小学水平不能玩Linux了
<foobcn> 不过我现在基本不用了，一不能玩游戏，二英文太多
<knownbad> 不必看低活好高，就专心你的兴趣。   将来是未知在等着你。
<foobcn> 最近准备学学Python或Golang
<knownbad> 不必看低或好高。
<foobcn> 这东西水太深，刚一进去，找不着北
<knownbad> 不多说了，地不过负面。
<knownbad> 敌不过。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 女儿呢？
<foobcn> 你打字还没我溜啊
<knownbad> 我是半路出家。
<knownbad> Me no speak Chinese.
<foobcn> 你那国人？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 睡觉呢  老婆哄着
<gebjgd> foobcn: 他是美国人
<knownbad> 啊，那周日就完了？
<gebjgd> foobcn: vim
<gebjgd> knownbad: 完什么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明天上班
<knownbad> 她硕士快完成了吧？
<knownbad> 老婆说一定得生一个。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没 写一篇文章
<foobcn> 纠结啊。。。。。看来得逼迫自己适应了
<gebjgd> 重写
<gebjgd> foobcn: vim相当好用
<knownbad> 她想生个女儿，但求的签都说是儿子。   她郁闷死了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你先让她怀孕是真的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那你得多照顾着女儿，要不情绪化。
<knownbad> 说的是。
<gebjgd> 情绪化啥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我还要上班呢
<knownbad> 拿按摩棒捅是不会怀孕。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没错  估计是你的精子太懒
<foobcn> gebjgd: 我主要是受不了那个模式切换啊
<knownbad> 她硕士多搞了些时间？
<gebjgd> foobcn: 时间长了就适应了
<knownbad> 打印张菜单放一旁。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2009年年底开始的
<foobcn> gebjgd: 嗯，用一段时间试试吧
<knownbad> 电脑是非人性的，都是人来适应电脑。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国人读书都慢
<foobcn> 程序是人设计的，人设计的人性了他就人性了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 边打工边上学
<knownbad> 要是我老婆早疯了，她没耐性。
<gebjgd> foobcn: 那你可以用nano
<knownbad> 算了吧，用nano会被笑的。
<knownbad> 不如就用个gui.
<gebjgd> knownbad: nano有什么笑得
<foobcn> 我现在用Emacs
<gebjgd> knownbad: 除了功能差点
<foobcn> 功能没得说，就是我看Vim的插件好，呵呵
<knownbad> 歧视呗。
<foobcn> 多文本编辑貌似也是Emacs好些
<foobcn> gebjgd：Nano我绝对不用
<knownbad> 没人说emacs不好，极好。   只不是我的菜。
<foobcn> 这两个中间选 一个很难啊
<foobcn> 话说，你中文很溜啊
<knownbad> 把他们当女朋友选，要挑战性的还是家用型的。
 * NoIE 大家记得“Alt 咒怨 右键”吗？
<knownbad> 我是伪美国人。
<foobcn> 那要看是想结婚还是。。。为了恋爱而恋爱了
<knownbad> 那你继续自我作贱去。
<foobcn> 唉。。。难啊
<foobcn> 想的都睡不着了
<foobcn> gebjgd：你是做什么 的？
<gebjgd> foobcn: 你能用tab补全么
<gebjgd> foobcn: 否则不会高亮
<gebjgd> foobcn: 程序员
<knownbad> 多了个space.
<gebjgd> kn
<foobcn> gebjgd: 我用的Emacs的A-/补全的
<foobcn> 没注意
<gebjgd> foobcn: emacs不如vim
<foobcn> gebjgd: 嗯，我也感觉编辑上emacs不如VIM，我纠结的原因是我适应不了模式切换
<foobcn> gebjgd: 也许是用的少的原因
<gebjgd> foobcn: 时间长了就好了
<foobcn> gebjgd: 问你个问题，你觉得新手学那个语言比较好
<knownbad> 英文。
<foobcn> 我在网上查了很久，觉得Golang和Pyhton比较不错，想从中选 一个
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi1.ytimg.com%2Fvi%2FiDPL3vfR8to%2Fmaxresdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DiDPL3vfR8to&h=979&w=650&tbnid=CSdZqXgG-CPRqM%3A&zoom=1&docid=le52Y1lx71dUqM&ei=dnqLU6aSNJOM4gTGkoG4DA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=3&ved=0CB8QrQMwAA
<foobcn> 有建议没？
<gebjgd> foobcn: python
<foobcn> gebjgd: 可以给个理由吗？
<gebjgd> 普遍强大 标准 通用
<foobcn> gebjgd: 谢谢了，Golang貌似也挺火
<gebjgd> foobcn: 没听说过
<foobcn> Go语言
<foobcn> Google
<foobcn> google被GFW了，郁闷
<gebjgd> foobcn: Linux发行版哪里用golang了
<knownbad> python架构好，好学习工具。
<foobcn> 明白了
<foobcn> 明天查查配置下Python的插件
<gebjgd> foobcn: 何况go还是编译系语言
<knownbad> gebjgd: 虾米？
<foobcn> 嗯，我觉得我可能有选择强迫症，遇到选择的时候老是决定不了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要编译
<knownbad> 西藏？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 美女
<gebjgd> foobcn: 那就全都学
<knownbad> 不是你喜欢的type吧？
<gebjgd> foobcn: 就不需要选择了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 白人我都爱
<gebjgd> foo
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近肠胃还是不太爽
<knownbad> 年轻时有些机会但那时不合适。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计和搬家 不适应有关系
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有什么不合适的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能插进去就是合适
<knownbad> 我猜你最近没运动了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁  吃了很多西瓜
<gebjgd> ln
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这几天天气才17度
<gebjgd> kn
<gebjgd> knownbad: 冷死
<knownbad> 屁，西瓜？   你塞西瓜进你屁眼？
<foobcn> 我去，你们真是生口味
<gebjgd> knownbad: 塞进你的屁眼
<knownbad> 反正我知道运动能帮助称为蠕动。
<knownbad> 尤其是下半身。
<foobcn> haha
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你个老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你如果喜欢白人，乌克兰是首选。
<gebjgd> 算了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我跑乌克兰干嘛  我们这里找一大把
<knownbad> 又打错了。运动能帮助肠胃蠕动。
<foob> 刚刚把Emacs关了
<knownbad> 货色差多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没觉得
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要说货色好 还是要去 NoIE 那里
<gebjgd> knownbad: 金发多  味道足
<knownbad> 哪里？
<foob> 国外的妞就那么好泡？
<gebjgd> foob: 为什么不好泡
<foob> 看来还是开放啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 刚刚发现瓦斯炉可能开了好几天没关。
 * jiero 自己流泪了哈
<jiero> 啦啦清洁了
<jiero> 5点不想起来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virtualbox4.3.12 r93733无法挂载,搜索之后说新版不通过mount挂载了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460313 virtualbox4.3.12 r93733无法挂载,搜索之后说新版不通过mount挂载了? 我尝试在虚拟机内的lubuntu13.10中挂载时提示如下信息: Code: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on vboxShare,  
<^k^>  ─>      missing codepage or helper program, or other error        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper pro …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kandu> duyue, happyaron, hoxily, lainme, yunfan: 早
<hoxily> 早
<happyaron> kandu: 早
<gfxmode> 各们早
<gfxmode> 各位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 系统更新后自带了浓厚的模糊特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470388 事情如下： 例行执行系统更新，重启后发现“只要鼠标3秒不动，一切都开始慢慢变模糊”。这里说的“一切”指的是你能看到的一切，包括文字和图片。用鼠标扫过，立刻便会正常
<^k^>  ─> ，然后又开始慢慢模糊。 按照网上某说法，将compiz的配置删掉，能在一定概率下暂时解 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04.2 字体 用字体查看器打开时 里面的中文都是方框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470389 ubuntu 14.04.2 的字体 用字体查看器打开时 里面的中文都是方框, 装了wine1.6.2 里面的程序打印预览时字体都正常,但是打印出来的文件汉字都成了方框,怎么解决? zz:
<^k^>  ─> 285522935@qq.com — 2015-05-25 9:27
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 早
<archl> iMadper,  准备好买公司股份了吗？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 渣了吧
<BuMangHuo> archl: 人是股东
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你是渣渣我知道啊
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你知道个啥
<archl> BuMangHuo 知道
<sjd_zeus> test
<sjd_zeus> 机器人挂了？
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  22:35
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://fresh.sega-net.com/recruiting_info.html   东京工资这么低???
 * archl 明白了什么不知道了。
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 採用情報 | 株式会社セガゲームス セガネットワークス カンパニー2016年度新卒採用サイト
<archl> iMadper,  年休 129天
<archl> iMadper,   1／
<archl> pity, 讲了一通把普通的人们讲懵了 - - -
<pity> archl: 讲的什么？
<archl> pity, 讲我自己
<pity> archl: 自述？
<archl> pity, 自己的脑袋思维方式
<pity> archl: 给几个人讲的？
<archl> pity,  10+ 吧
<pity> archl: 受众都是什么人群？
<archl> 不知道 - - 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 因为东京热吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 热发的工资就少
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: archl: ....
<pity> archl: 不知道受众人群？就想随便找些人倾诉？
<archl> pity, 我知道的有小职员，有心理辅助人员，有记者类的，有美术馆的。。。
<archl> pity, 但不太明白 - 就是看看普通人会怎么想
<archl> pity, 结果是口头支持，目送。。。就这样了。
<pity> archl: 支持什么？
<archl> pity, 观点。。。
<pity> archl: 什么观点？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 热了不是有补贴？
<archl> pity, 好难说 - 讲了半个小时。让我总结一下？
<pity> archl: 起码得有人人家口头支持的观点吧？
<archl> pity, ？
<gfxmode> 麦当劳的免费甜筒不错，只是我一直摇不到
<pity> archl: 你讲什么观点了？
<archl> pity, 我首先讲了一个关于创造力等同于人的能力的观点。
<archl> pity, 然后是目的和其他环境导致认知不同。
<pity> archl: 然后呢？
<archl> pity, 然后是创造力形成的过程
<archl> pity, 存在的意义 - 创造力在社会的局限是错误的记录
<pity> archl: 果然我是听不懂的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 热了不是有补贴？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 斩斩!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昂
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我旁边的大姐, 上次玩儿了一天手机, 今天一天不见人. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 合同工果然咱
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1.7274553.1997525049.6.IqwMfu&id=20718335852 这个怎么样
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 玛吉斯山地车外胎26*1.25 1.0 27.5*1.5自行车外胎 半光头折叠胎-淘宝网 pp: 13.00 - 102.00 
<iMadper> 果然赞
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我靠!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 玛吉斯....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 怎么了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你这要干嘛?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 换胎啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 今天我要去调查谁把我的车胎扎了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 光头胎好玩?
<BuMangHuo> 找到斩了丫
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 万一是个黑人大老粗呢?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不知道啊，听 gforg 说换上抓地能稳一些， 但是我又看别人说换了之后容易摔
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不不不不至于吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 听说这种胎能轻好多
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个牌子很有名么，丫的一条内胎就 25
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 靠谱么这个
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 玛吉斯的肯定靠谱啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 看评价说这胎挺薄，是不是容易被扎呢
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 话说你随身携带备胎？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 他们待遇这么好?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不合理啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 给你减一半工资, 给你配电脑, 你愿意不?
<archl> iMadper,  你也想每年休息 1/3 ？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 然而我早已经看穿了一切
<archl> iMadper,  每年可以去度假 3个月
<gfxmode> 有种超宽轮胎的自行车，骑出去挺拉风，像这样的 http://s.etao.com/detail/42943880253.html?rebatepartner=1800
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 0/26寸男女雪地车自行车沙滩山地单车 7/24速超宽轮胎双碟刹铝架 _一淘网
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 带啊，我都推过2次车，每次5km以上
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 给你减一半工资, 给你配电脑, 还不让用自己的， 你愿意不?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 平衡了
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 自行车的备胎，装在什么地方
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 你随身带备胎?
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 越宽的骑着越重吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 是 freeflying 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 斩斩到处是备胎
<gfxmode> 外胎一般不用备胎。只备用内胎就可以了，内胎备胎随身携带
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊，有人的地方就能斩，用什么备胎
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 站在村口望, 家家都有备胎
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 备胎备胎？
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 包里啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 哦，你不是用来通勤
<BuMangHuo> 骑行去的吧
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 超宽的胎，感觉惯性更大。启动、停止要更长的时间，但真的好拉风
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 路上蹬不动了就不拉风了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 所以更要作死的踩
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 不是通勤啊
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 山地你通勤还是换个胎吧，别光头了，这种很容易被扎的
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 对吧
<BuMangHuo> 我也觉得容易被扎
<gfxmode> 我用的正新的防刺防滑外胎和内胎
<leetking> 我问一下，在ubuntu的终端中打开tmux后，要推出两次，才可以退出终端，即一次是tmux然后在退出终端，有没有办法推出tmux后就直接推出终端呢？
<gfxmode> 但感觉还是自行车原装的好，买回来后半年没打过气
<leetking> 然不懂
<BuMangHuo> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.bK6hpa&id=43335177171&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=10&skuId=75690209925
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 乐炫 自行车尾包EVA硬壳山地车鞍座包 坐管包 公路车尾包骑行装备-tmall.com天猫
<BuMangHuo> 这个东西装备胎好像不错
<BuMangHuo> 就是贵
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 15寸低分屏, 分辨率感人
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 还可以装马鞍包，尾包不在视野范围内 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.1.jnBVW8&id=12896215476&skuId=40281307370&areaId=440300&cat_id=2&rn=d0da8c786b27039a702cf86f386518fa&user_id=751716253&is_b=1
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 自行车包上管包马鞍包山地车前包 带手机袋 骑行单车装备配件邮 可放手机 手电筒等其 他产品，== 价格: 元
<iMadper> leetking: 直接关掉终端咯
<iMadper> leetking: tmux就没设计成希望你退出的.
<iMadper> leetking: tmux希望永远活着, 至少活在后台.
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 鞍包已经有啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 里面装手电筒之类的，满了
<sjd_zeus> gfxmode, 有没有可以装7寸手机的鞍包
<leetking> 也就是说推出终端要直接差掉终端？
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 不是啊
<BuMangHuo> 叉掉没有退出
<leetking> 你说的关掉终端是怎么弄？
<happyaron> iMadper O0XX|Qiong  http://ime.sogou.com/dl/1432523940/sogoupinyin_1.2.0.0056_amd64.deb
<ubrl> happyaron: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<happyaron> 解决石猴问题的版本
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 又来新货啦?
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 主要就解决那一个问题
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 你要找下。
<happyaron> 这是正式版本，网页等人更新ing
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 再也没有石猴了? 我会想念他的
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 你随车的装备太多了吧？手电筒可以装在车把手上，加个手电筒座
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 有，就是没那么高频率了
<sjd_zeus> 我发现通州玩骑行的人超多
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://xinwen.ynet.com/3.1/1505/25/10097713.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 澳洲剔骨工年薪24万可移民 中介：要求雅思5分_YNET.com北青网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu 是基于Debian testing的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470393 时不时看到，我只发现Ubuntu的内核版本是奇数的 zz: dhqdqk — 2015-05-25 11:28
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 赶紧得, 还有机会
<gfxmode> 剔骨不会，剔牙还行
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 关终端？ 我的做法是 sudo poweroff
<leetking> 我在桌面条件下，不是ssh登录
<BuMangHuo> 我也是桌面环境啊
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 没有终端了还开机干嘛....
<RainFlying> leetking: 长按电源啊，我对 Mac Mini 就经常干这事。
<leetking> 比如：我打开个终端写完代码需要分屏，然后调试等，完成之后需要输入两次exit去退出tmux和终端
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 手电筒放外面太扎刺
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 而且很少用，没必要再在车把上占用位置
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 好吧，没有研究过
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 关了终端我还不如用 windows 呢
<leetking> 我也是这几天才使用tmux，发现很爽，但是就这个缺点。
<leetking> 我还没有达到所有都在终端操作的地步
<leetking> “test -z "$TMUX" && ( TERM=xterm-256color tmux attach || tmux -2) && exit ”这个可以解决我的那个问题吗？
<BuMangHuo> leetking: 刚才式了一下, xterm + zsh + tmux, 如果 tmux 只剩一个 window 了，Ctrl + d 就会同时关了 tmux 和 xterm 啊
<sjd_zeus> leetking, 将默认终端设置成tmux不行吗
<leetking> tmux可以这样吗？我才使用不怎么懂
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 我是这样的，常用的装备放马鞍包；不常用但重要的东西放背包背着或者后座包
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 推荐个后坐包吧，刚才发的那个好像不靠谱
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 放备胎用
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 我没装后座包，暂时没推荐；短途背着就可以了
<BuMangHuo>  gfxmode | BuMangHuo: 我是这样的，常用的装备放马鞍包；不常用但重要的东西放背包背着或者后座包, 你逗我呢？
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 试了么
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 没逗你。只骑车1、2个小时，背包就可以了，不需要装后座包
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 你自己说的啊， “我是这样的， 不常用但重要的东西放背包背着或者后座包”
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 然后你告诉我你没有后座包？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 然后你还说没逗我..
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 我说的是*或者*
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: *或者* 这个词能说明你没有后座包？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 和妹子啪啪啪 *或者* 自己撸 的意思是， 没有撸?
<ltk__> 谢谢，我把终端设置为tmux就好了，谢谢哈
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 嗯，好吧我逗你了
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 嗯，这样吧
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我买那个后座包，然后找你代付，我就原谅你了  lol
<ltk__> 真的谢谢你们:)
<iMadper> python这妖物... 竟然要变成静态语言????
<iMadper> 错了, 动静态语言....
<leetking> ...
<vamadir> 笔记本有问题。2个amd卡。M230（HD8670M|HAIAN）不能用
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: def greeting(name: str) -> str:   这个....
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 哦不对，是我错了，你说的后座包跟我说的这个应该不是同一种东西
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 后座包的前提是得有个后座
 * BuMangHuo 这么说起来我需要个后座啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你买了么
<iMadper> 其实我想问你们, 怎么解决屁股疼的问题的?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 少被肛
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你这是rust?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: python啊...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你出门左转 女子戒色吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: python有->这种语法?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%90%E6%88%92%E8%89%B2&ie=utf-8
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<gfrog> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 壕们早
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: pep484里面引入的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 其实是两个语法点, 还有个参数的类型hint
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: name: str这个
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 奇葩语法
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 娃娃
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 腿还行啊
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 脸不好, 别的都没用. 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 吃饭的时候叫我撒
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我撒我撒!
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我撒我撒!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你一把年纪了, 还这么调皮!
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper ……
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 2333。我以前装了后座，是铝合金的，骑长途时，把背包绑在后座上，太重把后座压弯了。建议你买钢铁材质的后座，不要铝合金
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: HowIsItGoing: 不开心啊!!!!!
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 不对吧，铝合金的不应该更结实？
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 不是，铝合金的只是更轻，但容易变形
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 那我还是买铝合金的
<BuMangHuo> 擦，一个视频到现在没打开，我得学学这个快拆后轮怎么装
<BuMangHuo> 万一装不好，路上掉了就尴尬了
<nyfair> https://github.com/nagadomi/waifu2x 这个好腻害
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nagadomi/waifu2x · GitHub
<nyfair> 求老司机移植到windows
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 快拆后轮比较好装的。把后轮档调到最大，链条在最小的齿轮上，就可以拆了。注意保护后变速器，这东西比较脆弱
<gfxmode> 我看错了，是装，我说成拆了
<AirSwimmer> 大家都用的什么服务器，或者VPS 啊？
<jusss`> .
<jusss`> .
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 新版本的输入法 aur 里面有了么
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 车座放高点估计有效？
<zhuganglie> 测试
<ubrl> zhuganglie:点点点.  01:09
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 来一发?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 来
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ip
<zhuganglie> 来一发啥？
<zhuganglie> 话说秦朝为啥二世就没了呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我发现很有趣的事 : 在单位上班,问女同事过年回不回家的男同事,大多数怀有不轨的目的！
<iMadper> O0XX|Qio_: 渣渣. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 渣渣.
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper: 换个图
<BuMangHuo> zhuganglie: 才开始写毕业论文？　晚了吧？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: momo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 听说你那啥了
<zhuganglie> 贾宜<过秦论>论点不成立
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 零开了财富管理卡, 承诺免费白金银联和emv lol
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那啥?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啥？　0 开？怎么开的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不要砖头？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 花一百块人民币啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 就开了啊 :D
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 在那个网点
<zhuganglie> 不晚啊，现在写正好
<zhuganglie> 明年写完
<zhuganglie> 俺这个题目选的怎么样？
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper: 渣渣
<zhuganglie> 第一，这问题还木有像样的答案
<zhuganglie> 第二，有重大理论意义
<zhuganglie> 第三，俺可能因此成为大神
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: QiongMangHuo 你们去的那个山远不远
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 远, 离市区160公里
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 咋去的你
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好多人包车啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 景色还可以吧
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，看起来不错
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不过不好玩
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 就山， 树？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 问题是没有野路
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 大路真心没意思
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦，懂了懂了
<zhuganglie> 穷忙乎，不忙乎
<BuMangHuo> zhuganglie: Huo -> æ´»
<zhuganglie> 活与乎通假
<BuMangHuo> zhuganglie: 快去写毕业论文啊
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<zhuganglie> 大纲已经写好了
<zhuganglie> 出来透透气
<zhuganglie> 俺闭关三个月才把大纲搞完
<BuMangHuo> zhuganglie: phd ？
<zhuganglie> 再不透透气就不能忙活了。。。
<zhuganglie> permanent head damage
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6b701daegw1esgfu3ef1aj20kh0glmxs.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 赞 halang
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 记者的问题不应该用谈笑风声print 吧？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 会内存越界吧
 * nyfair 觉得所有去折腾public private的语言都是渣渣
<nyfair> 只要一条jmp汇编指令跳过去，private有个屁用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，急！U盘无法启动ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470394 不管是从UEFI或是传统方式从U盘启动 从U盘进后，只能看到 try ubuntu install unbuntu 工厂方式安装 check disc 四个选择，选择前两种后就一直是灰屏，键盘按数字切换灯是可灭的。 原有系统为W
<^k^>  ─> IN7 多年没有用ubuntu了，求帮助 zz: hugewave — 2015-05-25 13:41
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本的两个小问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470395 question 1: Code: [[ 'a' == 'a' ]] && echo xxxx 由于前面的判断要多次用到，把它提取出来，分开写，但是不能运行，我的用的zsh Code: [[ 'a' == 'a' ]]                                                       
<^k^>  ─>                                                                               …
<zhuganglie> 话说那efi到底干啥用的？
<iMadper> zhuganglie: bios干啥用的?
<iMadper> zhuganglie: efi就是bios v2
<zhuganglie> efi之后安装linux好麻烦。。。
<nyfair_> 尼玛，我发现chatzilla超级不爽的地方，点个链接就给我跳转过去了... 怎么让它在新tab里打开
<zhuganglie> 哦。
<iMadper> zhuganglie: 毛, efi对安装linux有影响?
<Stawidy> 右键不行？
<iMadper> zhuganglie: 现在给普通用户的linux早就做好了好多年了. 添加个efi 
<zhuganglie> 上次买了台envy 23,结果费了好大劲才把arch安装了
<iMadper> zhuganglie: arch的efi更简单了, 看着wiki, 无脑搞定.
<O0XX> iMadper: 看wiki很难好呗
<nyfair_> 别闹，arch是给普通人用的？
<O0XX> iMadper: 那是人能用的
<Stawidy> 略麻烦
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛毛, wiki直接推荐refind了吧?
<Stawidy> 我第一次装装了一天
<iMadper> O0XX: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/REFInd
<ubrl> ⇪ t: rEFInd - ArchWiki
<zhuganglie> 没wiki俺就搞不定了，就。
<Stawidy> 不过由于笔记本双显卡的问题还只能用ubuntu
<iMadper> zhuganglie: 没wiki我完全不会用linux...
<zhuganglie> 苹果上至今没搞定，所以还用着mac os x
<iMadper> Stawidy: 双显卡果断用windows.
<Stawidy> 不过那是个很好的学习资料
<O0XX> Stawidy: 双显卡果断用dos
<iMadper> zhuganglie: 快换windows.
<zhuganglie> 真不好用。。。
<Stawidy> ubuntu下nvidia官方有nvidia prime来控制双显卡
<Stawidy> 就是不能自动切换而已
<zhuganglie> 双显卡到底怎么搞定驱动啊？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 附近哪有拍证明像的地儿？
<Stawidy> ubuntu和mint有官方解决方案
<iMadper> Stawidy: 而且ubuntu还自己弄了个gpu manager
<zhuganglie> 俺就装了intel driver
<Stawidy> 搜nvidia prime
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 母鸡 问 O0XX 
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 公鸡 问 iMadper
<iMadper> zhuganglie: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Hybrid graphics - ArchWiki
<Stawidy> amd显卡不造怎么搞
<zhuganglie> nvidia没次装后就进不了桌面
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 旁边的菜市场门口有两家能拍照的地方
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 前台知道更多家
<Stawidy> arch好像只能用以前的解决方案
<zhuganglie> 以前啥方案？
<iMadper> zhuganglie: 因为别的distro没有gpu manager
<zhuganglie> 哦
<Stawidy> Bumblebee
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 百事通
<zhuganglie> bumblebee... 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 12580啊简直
<O0XX> iMadper: 百事通
<O0XX> iMadper: 12580啊简直
<iMadper> ... ....
<Stawidy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<ubrl> ⇪ f: PRIME - ArchWiki
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 复读机啊简直
<O0XX> O0XX: 复读机啊简直
<Stawidy> 但是nv居然不支持官方驱动，只有用开源驱动才能打开prime
<Stawidy> xf86-video-nouveau
<Stawidy> 还是老老实实用ubuntu
<Stawidy> 活着mint
<Stawidy> 或者
<gebjgd> iMadper, 啥gpu manager
<zhuganglie> 用了好多年的ubuntu... 确实好用
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 一个命令叫gpu manager
<iMadper> gebjgd: ubuntu-common-driver里面带的一个东西. 
<iMadper> gebjgd: 好用的很~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: timo搞得
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不对!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是alberto搞得
 * QiongMangHuo 忘了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 肯定不是timo啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这货最开始为了给dual graphics用的
<QiongMangHuo> 嗯哼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: timo搞intel的.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.taxspirit.com/online/001.html
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 所以我想起来是alberto嘛
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 年终奖个人所得税计算器2014-2015 - 个税精灵
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 干啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 9mi.me
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 算了一下, 年终奖到手5k...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 屁 我不信
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 5200啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 屁 我不信
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, iMadper 能干嘛用
<iMadper> gebjgd: 去东莞咯
<gebjgd> iMadper, 东莞质量太差
<O0XX> iMadper: 东莞不如去日本?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 必须阿姆
<iMadper> O0XX: 5k也就够个路费吧?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你机票多少钱??
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 应该3000就够了
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就够了
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以玩两个
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 来回. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 大爷们都喜欢 QiongMangHuo 啊
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是来回啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 绝对不超过5000
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂? 不贵诶
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 以后等我赚大钱了我就去
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: qunar报单程算税费不过1600
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 行, 挺好. 
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 已经flag out date了
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: P，我不信
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 凤凰岭吧
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我那是喇叭沟门
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 凤凰岭是上上上周去的好像
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 六月十号之后要再去凤凰岭一次, 那儿有个玫瑰谷, 六月十号开花
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 买车上妙峰山
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  02:52
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没驾照 没钱
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  谁信
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 27了？
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 28.5
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 快去考个驾照吧  年纪越大越不好学
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 自行车
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 等凉快了, 现在太热
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 丢不起自行车啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你听基蛙说过丢车吗
<wiiw> 10年后，人口下降，学车不用排队
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 他有碉堡, 我没地儿存
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你有豪宅啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: p 谁信
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 存银行去,让中行给你特批一个保险柜
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去
<BuMangHuo> gmail 老拒收我从公司邮箱自动转发出来的邮件
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 谁信
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1914978
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ 盘点抗日神剧的傻缺台词 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 上班呢!
<gebjgd> wiiw, 人口如何下降？
 * O0XX 然而并没有什么卵用啊
 * QiongMangHuo 就是啊
<wiiw> gebjgd: 感觉会下降
<O0XX> iMadper: office 付manager
<gebjgd> wiiw, 我感觉gfw也会消失
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 怎么查深圳房价?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我左右两个人, 一个大姐玩了一天自己手机了, 显示器都没亮过... 另外一个不停地在玩unity-control-center...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯 等你调教
<iMadper> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: ... ... 
<O0XX> iMadper: 按到大姐问问他玩什么游戏呢?
<iMadper> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 我一个人调教不来两个, 我左边那个里 O0XX 近, 交给 O0XX 了. 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: .. 出门左转 女子戒色吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r8aISGGtAAB958s15tQAALrUQLTEJEAAH3_216.jpg 还是新鲜的好
<gfxmode> QiongMangHuo: http://sz.fang.com/
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 【深圳房地产门户|深圳房地产网】- 深圳搜房网 房天下标准尾部 pp: 5月30日开样板 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 这个不错的说 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3449430488
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ 我要戒色为了更好的活着_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<tracyone> 啊啊啊
<tracyone> 有人在不
<ubrl> tracyone:点点点.  03:57
<QiongMangHuo> 槽 能不能出去再吐痰啊!!!
<MSergo4k> O0XX: ""你行不行啊"" 这句话是啥意思?
<O0XX> MSergo4k: user
<MSergo4k> O0XX: 我没改啊
<MSergo4k> O0XX: 为啥李老板总是问别人行不行啊?
<QiongMangHuo> MSergo4k: HowIsItGoing 买杯咖啡 把小票扔给我了...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 仔细看撒
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 买一送一   第一个一也喝不起啊
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 你推荐那两家照相馆太可怕了，妈蛋，连幕布都没有，直接生从背景里抠啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 都是那样
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 是啊. 我刚才说了, 环境很恶劣的啊
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 我没说嘛?
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 没想到是那样
<QiongMangHuo> MSergo4k: 这个 MSergo4k 不是之前那个型号啊
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 然后我换了一家，711那
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 口亨, 你没想到多了. 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没事儿 你脸圆 好抠
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 没事儿, 我当时直接拍完, 然后美帝visa就是用的那张, 没事的. 
<MSergo4k> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 再圆也有耳朵
 * HowIsItGoing 以后还是用签证中心拍照的了，外边太不靠谱了
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 哎呀, 没事的啊
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 太贵，效果也挫
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 当时她问我要多大的, 我说美国签证照, 然后她就baidu查了一下..
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 7块钱... 现场出照片...
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 还贵?????
 * QiongMangHuo 我都是照过一回 留下高清电子档, 以后各种裁
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 为毛跟我要20……
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 看你帅, 想顺便卖身?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你长得像土豪
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: 卧槽，被坑了
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 你长得像土豪
 * QiongMangHuo 可能是修得多
 * QiongMangHuo LOL
<MSergo4k> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 大概是真的
 * QiongMangHuo 我今天萌萌哒
<mugebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 我老婆直接数码相机给我弄  gimp平铺在相纸上  直接去超市打印
<MSergo4k> QiongMangHuo: 李老板你今天开启吐槽模式了啊
<MSergo4k> mugebjgd: 你们城里人真会玩儿
<O0XX> MSergo4k: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7c9d4e5ajw1esghvc8rasj20yi1pctv8.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> mugebjgd: 白胖萌你们德国是服务型的, 俺们这边是老爷型的政府
<HowIsItGoing> mugebjgd: 你们城里人真会玩儿
<MSergo4k> O0XX: 我旁边的大佬, 这一回儿换了好几张壁纸了
<QiongMangHuo> MSergo4k: 哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> MSergo4k: http://www.smzdm.com/p/675383
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 手机端新低价：LION 狮王 CLINICA酵素洁净防护漱口水450ml*4瓶 99.6元包邮（159.6-60）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 最近哪个值得入
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 啥 听不懂
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 股票啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 啥 听不懂
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你大爷
<O0XX> freeflying: 你叫我?
<freeflying> O0XX: 小心蛋蛋踢你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<freeflying> O0XX: 小心了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 算法验证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470398 最近在程序中发现个算法，比较有趣。给大家贴一下，看大家能否证明。 BB = ((AA >> shift) | (AA << (32 - shift))) CC = ((BB << shift) | (BB >> (32 - shift))) 验证： CC == AA 注意 AA, BB, CC 都是位宽为32的数（这个和位移运算有
<^k^>  ─> 关） zz: chenxitwo — 2015-05-25 16:27
<AirSwimmer> 谁要远程运维的？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 今晚撸串还是明晚？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 今晚打球 打完可以 明晚我有约
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那就今晚
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 你要?
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 我做阿
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 打完球8点哈
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我 小白 小受都要打球
 * QiongMangHuo 今天好烦躁, 赶紧到点儿打球啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，那么晚
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那也今天好了，不然没时间
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 周三就撤了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总进城撸串撒
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 还有谁?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神帮忙！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470399 RHCE6的OS，裸设备配置文件99-oracle-asmdevices.rules /sbin/scsi_id --whitelisted --replace-whitespace --device=/dev/sda的结果是3600c0ff0001001cd78cdaa4e02000000 99-oracle-asmdevices.rules配置内容可以是以下三种 KERNEL=="sda1", NAME="udev1",
<^k^>  ─> OWNER="grid", GROUP="oinstall", MODE="0660" KERNEL=="sda2", BUS=="scsi", PROGRAM=="/sbin/scsi_id -g -u -d /dev/$paren …
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 有机会的话叫上我
<yunfan> 白老板躲起来了？
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 你都会做什么方面的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX MSergo4k 晚上撸串撒
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你还想找谁？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不想找谁啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: infoQ上有个yankai
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: infoQ上有个yankai的访谈
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 一般的都会  再说我还年轻  不会的还可以学嘛
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 有点晚了吧?
<AirSwimmer> yunfan 多大了？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 反正乃也要吃饭
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: link
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: http://www.infoq.com/cn/interviews/network-is-the-technical-difficulty-of-iaas-product
<ubrl> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 刘艳凯：网络是IaaS产品的技术难点
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 开门一句话:刘凯艳...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 这鸡者
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: lol
<MSergo4k> O0XX: HowIsItGoing: QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/79a00895gw1esgefmxfarg206o03rwvy.gif
<ubrl> MSergo4k: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 晚上撸完了估计得快10点了...
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕候总来不?
<MSergo4k> 啥? 今晚去撸串儿?
<MSergo4k> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 今晚打完球你们去撸串儿?
<freeflying> O0XX: 啥
<O0XX> freeflying: 晚上撸串?
<freeflying> O0XX: 来顺义可以啊
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> O0XX: 或者你们找个望京的地还差不多
<freeflying> O0XX: 咋想起要撸串了呢
<O0XX> freeflying: 问 HowIsItGoing
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 壕来首堵视察啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 哪敢啊，来拜见各位壕
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 今晚不行啊，我到市里都快八点了，明晚？
<MSergo4k> freeflying: 我们打完球也八点了
<freeflying> MSergo4k: 吃完我都没地铁回家了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 时间正好
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 不去了，你们玩吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 走吧..
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 明晚有人有约
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: èµ°?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 打球撒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 40zou
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 后天？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 后天我就撤了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 恁着急呢
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不敢多待啊，怕老板有意见
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: C社又不差钱的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 现在不好说了……
<O0XX> freeflying: 老司机这荷兰话也是赞
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 撸不撸啊？ 不撸我出去打po去了
<MSergo4k> HowIsItGoing: 恩, 你打pao去吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我没问题, 8点你有没有问题, O0XX 和 MSergo4k 有没有问题
<MSergo4k> QiongMangHuo: 我又问题啊, 吃完了回不了家了啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: +1啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 楼上说得对
<HowIsItGoing> MSergo4k: ……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那你打p去吧
<freeflying> 撸串还打啥球啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那你打pao去吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX ……
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 20cm
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 黄了？
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: what the f**k you are taking about
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 你不是问我多大了嘛 
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 年龄...
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 哦 年龄也是20多 一年一cm 挺合理的
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: ...
<Libre_Lex>  你们在说什么  黄瓜么
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 你多大啊
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 20+ 20-
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 额 你这还量子状态了 
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [新闻]2014年最强indie game现已支持linux！限steam http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470400 [新闻]2014年最强indie game现已支持linux！限steam 就是unturned。 http://store.steampowered.com/app/304930/ =-=--=- 说一下如何玩。 现在2015年5月下旬。unturned更新到了3.10.5.x~ linux版更新到了
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 哈哈，想干什么活呀？
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 口活 手活都行
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 先手活吧，后来在口
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: 拿手绝技是什么？
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 额 希望挖得你爽
<AirSwimmer> yunfan: ...不知道你在说什么
<yunfan> AirSwimmer: 你不是要口活嘛 所以我动口来当猎头挖你嘛
<pity> ^k^: 越来越漂亮了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/710.html 头不如脖子 : "在公司里我是头。"公司经理对他的朋友说。"这我相信,可在家里呢?"朋友问。"我当然也是头。""那你太太呢?""她是脖子。""为什么?""因为头想转动,得听脖子指挥。"
<mouism>  /topic
<mouism> 有人么...
<BuMangHuo> 谁熟悉 windows ，求解决个问题，一台电脑被装了 360 之后，dns 解析不了了..
<BuMangHuo> ping 1.2.4.8 是通的，但是 nslookup www.qq.com 就不通
<BuMangHuo> 360 已经卸载掉了还是不行
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • sudo： 3 次错误密码尝试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470402 weber@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. Sorry, try again. sudo： 3 次错误密码尝试 zz: vitrual-u — 2015-05-25 19:56
<skraito-h7x7r> . /server irc.oftc.net 6667 is for 0x71 channel
<skraito-h7x7r> freenode is satan church and 0x81
<skraito-h7x7r> unchristian
<skraito-h7x7r> see ya there
<skraito-h7x7r> that host in EliteZ which is 0x71.gov
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 江湖救急谁知道这货怎么解决modprobe: FATAL: Module flashcache not found. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470406 root@ubuntu:~# sudo flashcache_create -p back cachedev /dev/nvme0n1 /dev/sdb1 cachedev cachedev, ssd_devname /dev/nvme0n1, disk_devname /dev/sdb1 cache mode WRITE_BACK block_size 8, md_block_size 8, cac
<^k^>  ─> he_size 0 Flashcache metadata will use 4098MB of your 16152MB main memory Proportion of main memory needed for flashc …
<wwu> hello~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04.2写入u盘后filesystem.squashfs的md5无法匹配 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470414 ubuntu14.04.2写入u盘后filesystem.squashfs的md5无法匹配 使用命令md5sum -c md5sums.txt校验md5时每次都是 ... ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: FAILED ... md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match 其他
<Ra1nMak3r> quit
<gebjgd> cleamoon, knownbad alvin_rxg 低俗怪谈(Penny Dreadful)
<knownbad> ...
 * OFTC-NET /server irc.oftc.net 6667 is Run By EliteZ or 0x71 (xc) Our Which Is Tornado Crypto , Even United Nations Official Channel is Hosted There With http://iso.org , read http://worldhacker.org Contact , freenode is gay node with satan church and criminal around ... .
 * OFTC-NET /server irc.oftc.net 6667 is Run By EliteZ or 0x71 (xc) Our Which Is Tornado Crypto , Even United Nations Official Channel is Hosted There With http://iso.org , read http://worldhacker.org Contact , freenode is gay node with satan church and criminal around ... .
 * OFTC-NET /server irc.oftc.net 6667 is Run By EliteZ or 0x71 (xc) Our Which Is Tornado Crypto , Even United Nations Official Channel is Hosted There With http://iso.org , read http://worldhacker.org Contact , freenode is gay node with satan church and criminal around ... .
<kaliv> livecd 用persistence爽啊
<archl_> 是吧。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu15.04安装问题-黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470420 原来的系统是win7 u盘。光盘，还有硬盘安装。多是停留在这个界面无法继续了 镜像没有问题MD5检查过 论坛里看到 这种操作方式 ubuntu开机后即进入initramfs的解决办法； 输入exit后登陆系统，然后 /
<^k^>  ─> *测试了一下第一步就卡住，输入exit 还是在（initramfs）下根本进不了系统）*/ 在終端機輸 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-26
<kandu> alvin_rxg, duyue, happyaron, lainme, yunfan: 早~
<kaliv> 求漂亮CONKY配置
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 手机端yatse可以控制KODI关机，如何实现开机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470421 RT 新手请高手哈，越详细越好谢谢 系统是14.04 zz: sf05032215 — 2015-05-26 8:41
<DanShark> whois
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 怎么让desktop文件以sudo命令运行程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470423 怎么让desktop文件以sudo命令运行程序 desktop 文件如下 Code: [Desktop Entry] Name=mydeb        Comment=debExample                                        Exec=sudo /usr/local/bin/HelloWorldDir/HelloWorld Icon
<^k^>  ─> =/usr/share/icons/deb.png Terminal=false Type=Application X-Ubuntu-Touch=true Categories=Application; Name[zh_CN]=hel …
<kaliv> fuck usa
<eve_ouyang_> ..
<kaliv> 靠靠靠靠靠
<lainme> kaliv: 早上好
<kaliv> 你好
<kaliv> let's fuck american
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 今儿这么早
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 早 freeflying happyaron 
<BuMangHuo> momo yunfan 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 楼上每天装修
<BuMangHuo> momo cherrot 
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 把楼上买下来啊
<BuMangHuo> 你住的本来不就是复式么，所以为什么不住一楼，和小保姆住一起
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 来一发?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 兆人斩们又约？
 * QiongMangHuo 目基
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一起来?
 * BuMangHuo 目基
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你在外网, 就不叫你了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不会玩儿你们那个
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
 * BuMangHuo 目基 3P
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 斩杀 O0XX|Qiong 你都不会?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 在贵司服务器上搭个啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没有的事儿
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 游戏直接分主从
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没有独立的服务端
<BuMangHuo> 哦啊
<DanShark> ip cloak
<tryit_> QiongMangHuo, 拜老板～
<DanShark> 怎么隐藏ip?
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 早
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 早
<happyaron> iMadper: 早
<happyaron> 你们更新了么
<happyaron> 输入法
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> 还石猴或者美柚么
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这话太gay了，wtf
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 基佬你好，不跟你玩哈哈
<BuMangHuo> gamil 的通讯录又改了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 基佬你好，不跟你玩哈哈
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 我厂的 IT 部门真郁闷， 公司邮箱被 gmail ban 了都不管
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 好赞
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: gmail在中国不存在，所以没关系
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 也对哦.....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 贵司ban了gmail, gmail反过来ban贵司, 冤冤相报啊
<BuMangHuo> 说的好像很有道理唉...
<sennn> 很久没来了......
<BuMangHuo> sennn: 约么
<sennn> ?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1eshgg1dzecg206o03pu12.gif
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ image/gif
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 假面超人嘛 这电影我看过
<BuMangHuo> -老把 sinaimg 的地址看出成苏宁的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我只是好奇不勒得慌么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你试试....
<iMadper>  happyaron: 没办法测试啊, 我早就靠打字频率把石猴给修复了
<iMadper> happyaron: 还是因为我已经用了新版本的?
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<iMadper> happyaron: 我现在用1.2.0.0048 没这个问题反正
<O0XX|Qiong> 石猴
<O0XX|Qiong> 石猴
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 啥啊
<QiongMangHuo> 石猴石猴
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 美柚
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 没有
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 这个是对的
<QiongMangHuo> 煤油
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 老虎的屁股摸不得
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.jd.com/999048.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【施耐德（APC）新一代机架式计量型PDUAP8853】施耐德（APC）新一代机架式计量型PDU AP8853【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/324745.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【同为TWCR3000】同为（Towe）TWCR3000 型钳形接地电阻表【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 买这个
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 两个都买啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://zhangzhe.wang/music/
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://zhangzhe.wang/music/
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 长者网-为长者续命
<chihchun> 看 log 才發現好多 Ubuntu Phone 八卦....
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 啥? 等你送呢
<chihchun> XDDDD
<chihchun> 上週賣了大家都不捧場阿... 
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: .wang 这个gTLD不会是国人搞的吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 貌似是ali申请的
<yunfan> chihchun: 没买到怎么捧场？
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: ali应该申请个.ma啊
<nyfair> 麻痹，clang最近吹的神乎其神，结果试验了下发现是个渣渣
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: .gandie
<yunfan> 马老大可以惠及族人嘛
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: fuck off 怎么还没回复？
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 貌似没戏...
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 你估计只能等官方的image了
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 原话怎讲？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.howtogeek.com/204796/how-to-enable-automatic-security-updates-on-ubuntu-server/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: How to Enable Automatic Security Updates on Ubuntu Server
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那我就不捧ubuntu的臭脚了 等那个6000mah的手机了
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 不是ali...
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan:  The applicant is Zodiac (Zodiac Leo Limited)
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 这家公司申请的
<yunfan> zodiac是哪家 ?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 丫们申请了不少gtld.. http://icannwiki.com/Zodiac
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Zodiac - ICANNWiki
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<yunfan> 可以把百家姓里的top50都申请了
<yunfan> 然后卖个人域名
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/72406dfcjw1eshixj7qb2j20bx0adaap.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你应该不是这个成因
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 吃饭叫我撒
<HowIsItGoing> h
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 撒
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 哦，今天可能跟老板一起吃，不跟你去了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 擦
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我撒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OS6L80Fe3Q
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 7-Port USB 3.0 Type-C Hub with the Chromebook Pixel 2 2015 - YouTube
<BuMangHuo> 下单
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 97 port, 好赞
<BuMangHuo> 旁边那个黑盒子里面，是铀电池么
<BuMangHuo> usb 的另一头什么时候也搞成 type C 的
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那个 .show 居然解释成 秀 老外真是呆瓜
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等你手机都支持了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有type-c的口 怕是没可用的东西把 
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我撒
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * HowIsItGoing 在weibo上吐槽了下地铁空调，@北京地铁竟然回复了
<chihchun> 6000mah 是什么神器...
<yunfan> chihchun: d6000 百度上搜下
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 说啥? 爱坐坐 不坐滚?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 然而这并没有什么卵用
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 到底说啥了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 肯定还是不会清洗的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 嗯，没关系，每次走到那就来一张，恶心恶心公众号
<chihchun> 双电池太强大了！
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 人家不觉得恶心啊, 复制粘贴一下之前的回复...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 人家拿钱干这个活儿的啊...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你永远也没办法大败一个一心只想和稀泥的客服... 这是我多次跟电信的人投诉得出来的结论
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 长者挺厉害的啊 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68c3CVHCw7c
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 江泽民访问美国在哈佛大学回答提问（长者再次谈笑风生） - YouTube
 * QiongMangHuo 饿了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Kylin 15.04登陆界面死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470425 大家好，请教大家一个问题，我用dell的笔记本在一个移动硬盘上安装了 Ubuntu Kylin 15.04，不管是将这个移动硬盘接在我的dell笔记本上，或联想的台式机上，还是华硕的笔记本上，ubuntu都能正常
<^k^>  ─> 启动登陆，可现在我将移动硬盘接在公司的dell笔记本上时，登陆界面是死机状态，有时 …
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我看看
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uA9-vNBS8M
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Chromebook Pixel 2 Review - Includes Crouton and Minecraft - YouTube
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 这货可以装 windows？
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 电信好办，工信部一投诉，丫妥妥的老实
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我曾经一天被联通扣了200多电话费，投诉完第二天联通就给我解决了。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 当时联通客服也是和稀泥拿我当傻子
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 北京地铁真不知道有啥监管部门
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 真有
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何修改chrome的新标签页？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470426 用了一段时间firefox, 因为没有好用的划词翻译软件。所以又转回了chrome.我一直用新标签页作为主页。15.4寸的屏，chrome的新标签页只有8个快速拨号标签，太少了，并且让周围的空白太多，很不
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 哪里？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 地铁上有个电话, 那个电话就是地铁的工信部
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 简单能解决的很快
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 长者会日语么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那必须的, 长者会好多国外语
<BuMangHuo> 地铁里面用那个小锤砸门吧
<BuMangHuo> 肯定有人来吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 走吃饭去
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我撒
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 吃饱了撑着了装win做什么呢 
<BuMangHuo> 有啥简单的，广告少的，支持农历的日历网站/软件
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我就是看了看
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对了，这货如果不连VPN的话是开不了机么
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.nH44oz&id=35339714609&ns=1&_u=q11tpk48a92&abbucket=15#detail 你的是这个？
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 国内现货惠普和谷歌合作推出 最新Chromebook 11 现货-淘宝网 pp: 2399.00 - 2599.00 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不会  chromeos会缓存登陆校验
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 但是 假如你升级了系统 重启后那一次登陆是要远程校验的  这个很挫
<yunfan> 我上次为了通过那个校验得弄个透明代理 还得先进开发者模式设置iptables 麻烦
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我的是三星的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦啊，啥时候你买新的了借给我体验几天 lol
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我记得你之前在这里面用终端的啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 终端很简单 chromeos 自带
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的 offlineimap 和 mutt 只配置了 gmail 啊， 那贵 C 社的邮件儿你怎么处理的
 * BuMangHuo 这个儿话音是不是加的不对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 1, C社的我会public出来么......
<BuMangHuo> 邮件你怎么处理的儿
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 2, 我社用Google Apps
<BuMangHuo> Google Apps ? 
<BuMangHuo> 以前我是把工作的邮件全转发到 gmail， 然后只配置 gmail ，现在行不通了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯 google apps
<BuMangHuo> 求介绍解决方案 cc iMadper O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 支持imap就可以了啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你是说在 offlineimap 里面配置多账户是吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> 哎我还真得去试试，丫支持不支持 imap 不好说..
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<BuMangHuo> quit
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你刚才说的额 google app 是个什么思路呢
<BuMangHuo> 没明白
 * chihchun 多注册一个帐户专门收 c 社邮件
<chihchun> 不过要翻墙好麻烦阿
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 注册账户？
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 求说明白点儿哇
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • mp3音乐转换为wav？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470427 用什么软件？ zz: PasteQ — 2015-05-26 12:48
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 随便注册一个像是 BuMangHuo.canonical.com@gmail.com 然后把 canonical.com 信件转过来
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 这样就可以用 push mail, inbox 之类很潮的功能
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 这样做的话，为什么不在之前的 BuMangHuo@gmail.com 里面收呢? chihchun 
<chihchun> 没这些工具，我的邮件箱根本活不过一天....太多信了
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 因为这样会跟私人信混在一起
<BuMangHuo> 搞个标签儿啊
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 你可以把一个 gmail 权限设定给另外一个 gmail 帐户，所以登入一个可以看全部的信
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 玩这么大
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 我的 C 社 mail box 应该有超过五十个 label 吧... 个人的也很多...
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 之前我是从工作邮箱转发到 gmail 的，现在 gmail ban 了我厂邮箱，转发不过去了，改用从 gmail 里面使用 pop3 收公司邮箱，现在的问题是， gmail 里面的 pop3 收取别的账户的频率好像完全不可控
 * chihchun 资讯焦虑症 很有病
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 会 lag ..
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 对啊，完全不可控啊这个频率
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 直接工作信箱设定转寄比较快
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 昂，是的，但是这条路不是挂了么
<BuMangHuo> 唉要不要搞一个中间账户，转到 qq/163, 再转到 gmail...
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 因为你的公司信箱不是 gmali 是吧...
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 恩，之前转发没问题，现在我厂邮箱完全不能给 购买力
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 搞不好可以用个 is ticket 设定 .forward 或是干脆改回 gmail
<BuMangHuo> mutt 和 offlineimap 都设置俩账户太麻烦了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 发现几百万可以在白澳买个几平方公里的农场 额
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 就是不知道每年赚不赚得到地税
<yunfan> 以后有钱了就去买个等于乡镇那么大的土地
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 刚才试了一下，用 qq 邮箱中转貌似可以解决问题
<BuMangHuo> 哪天要是 qq 邮箱都 ban 了我厂 ip，那估计 it 部门会有人管，毕竟 qq 邮箱是一个真实存在的网站
<yunfan> http://www.businessinsider.com/biggest-private-landowners-2013-10   O0XX|Qiong 这个top1拥有的私人土地面积比北京市还大 额
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 然而并没有什么卵用啊
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 但是就是叼 
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那个新闻里排名第二的是卡塔尔国王 你看人家一个国王还不如一个媒体大亨地多
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 然而并没有什么卵用啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 壕
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 你有那么大地 你也可以插个小绿旗 说你是苏丹嘛
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有地还真就是好 诶 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 对啊, 但是有用么? 也就过过嘴瘾...
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 你没钱, 把整个中国的地都给你, 你也就盖个茅草房
 * O0XX|Qiong 本来想说茅房的...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 茅草房不便宜的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 东暖夏凉
<BuMangHuo> 冬
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那不一样 你把沙特的土地给我 我立刻就暴富了 land又不是farm
<yunfan> 要是我有个百万公顷的土地 我就面向大陆开放移民
<BuMangHuo> 杜甫家里屋子顶上有三层茅，简直是壕
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: èµ°èµ·
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 别等着给啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 计划抢吧
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 难哈 对了 现在土豆主粮化了 你们那土地应该价值会上升了  你应该回去多弄点土地到名下
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 凭啥
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 为啥会上升
<O0XX|Qio_> BuMangHuo: 挡中央说要吃土豆
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 只是在算粮食产量的时候，把土豆也算上了，然而跟我们种土豆的并没有JB关系啊
<O0XX|Qio_> BuMangHuo: 毛, 粮食补贴啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 一看你们就没当过农民 cc yunfan 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你这家伙就只想到吃饭 
 * O0XX|Qio_ 好吧, 你淫了, 确实没当过
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 粮直补是看地的，不是看你地里种啥
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 主粮化意味着土豆产量当做粮食产量统计了  地方上要政绩可以从你们这块产量上作文章了 再一个变成主粮可以名正言顺要求粮食补贴 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 粮食补贴的解释可以参考我前面那句
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那是你们那边懒政 我们这边种地是有补贴 但是种粮食补贴多
<BuMangHuo> yu
<yunfan> 种别的补贴跟粮食的补贴能差10倍
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不同的地方不一样
<yunfan> 而且主粮化了以后 国家粮仓可以名正言顺用土豆去填仓了 
<yunfan> 这个你可有想到过？
<yunfan> 不过现在鼓励的是粉化 你们还得弄个加工作坊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我们那边地方，那粮食做政绩都快 20 年了都........
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 拿土豆做政绩
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 算了  烂泥扶不上壁  goodluck
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 扶啊扶啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不是，你既然要扶，给个可行建议来啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我都说了建议 你自己不听嘛 我说你去搞点地到你名下 又不是叫你去种
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你为啥不建议我把农行搞到我名下呢
<BuMangHuo> 现如今土地流转除非你要搞建设
 * BuMangHuo 我好像真扶不上去了
<yunfan> 土地流转是不能流转承包权的
<yunfan> 还有宅基地貌似还不好流转  
<yunfan> 所以我说你要想办法搞到你名下 
<yunfan> 这是个方向 再说了 难道就靠一句话就可以了？ 那我干嘛不自己去做呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那个蛤蛤rap.... 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你这反应真慢
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对啊，这个行动难度大
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 土豪有多少地啊?
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 家里大概一亩 本地土地流转倒是容易 3-4w一亩 只要有钱 你就按这价格算就行了
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 然后呢? 承包权流转么? 还是只是租?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 酷炫啊
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 土地分三个权  所有权归国家与集体 农民保留承包权  土地流转的是流转经营权 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 那其实就是租嘛?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不过我们这边，貌似现在很多人直接把耕地买了人在上面盖房子都有
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 这个3-4w一亩就是给你几十年的那种 比如农民承包了30年 现在过去了10年 那就是剩下那20年归你 
<yunfan> 还有的是50年的 我不知道他们怎么搞出来的 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 承包合同上写的是 50 年来着
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 但是承包权是自动续期的, 经营权不是对吧?
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 如我前面所说 农民也是从国家集体租地嘛 要不然怎么叫承包？
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 那其实就是租
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 不一样啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那个shui de ga 是啥?
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 经营权大改不会自动续 不过我想将来估计是承包权变成所有权  经营权变成承包权
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 承包权是自动续租的, 其实就是给你了, 除非那天土共不想干了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo:所以我说你们那边乱而已嘛 国家法律是禁止随便在耕地上盖房子的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 只不过现在你们不管 如果他要拆你 就说你违法 而且有法律条文
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 我想50年能发生的事情应该是比较多的 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 谁拆？　有地方 ZF 发的房本儿
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 蛤蛤的某一句上海话
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 耕地上的房子还有房本?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 农民的房子都没有房本吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 宅基地有证, 上面想盖啥盖啥吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 地卖了, 承包权就缩水了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 可以宣布违规的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在是ｚｆ卖地啊，让农民在上面盖新农村
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 现在看来土共不改口还叫租, 估计就是为了征地
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 相当与 zf 先想办法把地征回来，然后再卖出去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 本来, 权放出去容易收回来难, 闲得才会把所有权送人
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 理论上宅基地也不是你想盖啥就盖啥的 BuMangHuo 他们那边边地松 像我们这边 你院子里再起个马厩都是违规建筑
<yunfan> tmd 已经赶上国外了 
<yunfan> 好在目前装修厕所政府还不管 wtf
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 农村还有规划委?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你那是市区？
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 农村土地以前归乡镇批 现在好像收到县上了 还是有人管的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我们农村，你把房子拆了盖，也只会说你有钱啊
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: BuMangHuo 地上盖什么应该是规划管
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 你们那真牛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 农村的宅基地有管？
<BuMangHuo> 也管？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我说的是 你们那不管只是你们当地特色 但是法律是全国适用的 没人管而已 就好像电瓶车要求上牌的 但是交警懒得管 一旦他想找你茬 抓住你这就是一条违法
<BuMangHuo> 这个就不知道了
<nyfair> 都是牛牛
<O0XX|Qiong> 农村村民建住宅，应当符合乡(镇)土地利用总体规划，并尽量使用原有的宅基地和村内空闲地。
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: momo
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 我不知道有叫规划啥的部门 反正我家里最近造个车库 就扯皮了 最后弄了个活动厂房那种 才算不违章 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 农村也有人多人少的  西北和江南能一样？
<O0XX|Qiong> 城市的土地都是要批规划的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 也对哦
<yunfan> 你去苏南 人家农村比我城市里还叼呢
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 我家里原来是农村人卖宅基地给我们的 但是该死的县城扩建到了这里 现在估计算城市了
<yunfan> 我搬进新家那时候房子后面是马路 前面是个鱼塘 然后远处是一马平川 望到山脚
<yunfan> 结果现在统统造楼房了 
<yunfan> wtf
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 意思是把你的别野被搞成筒子楼了？
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 你们那造房子要念经不 呵呵
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 再说一遍, 我是散居少数民族
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我自己的还是别墅 但是别墅的视野区全给挡了 就好像你买个海景房 结果人家把前面的海给填了造房
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 老子是文科的 我国少数民族的大散居 小聚居
<yunfan> 就是帝都这种地方 不是牛街那边也聚居多点嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: https://v2ex.com/t/193827#reply9 我们新员工?
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 关于 gmail - V2EX
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不是少数民族才念经吧
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不是 但是蛤魔是绿教的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 汉族不也都得奠基，还不是一个意思
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咋看出来的?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 猜的
<BuMangHuo> 贵厂不都是 IPO 的大厂了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 调侃你看不出来？ 难道我敢去挑衅绿教？
<gfxmode> 终于爬上来了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 反正回族的花卷儿那简直一绝
<BuMangHuo> 所以我挺喜欢他们的啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: google apps就是Google 企业版啊, mail, calendar, site, drive, hangouts.....等等等等
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我不喜欢吃面食  除了岐山臊子面还不错 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那也是你们西北的 反正华北产的我没有喜欢的
<gfxmode> 今天泡普洱茶，泡出一只甲虫尸体
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 企业版是收费的？还是之前那个有域名就可以注册的那个
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 必须收费啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕.....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 比你公司自己搭便宜
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://www.google.com/intx/zh-CN/work/apps/business/
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  Google Apps for Work - 电子邮件、协作工具等全套办公应用 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 国内公司用　qq， 也不会用 google 吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我司国内才几个人, 大多在国外
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂，你们这种跨国集团就不一样了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 反正和QQ业版一个意思
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 花卷还有回族的?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: $50 per user per year plus tax 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 清真馒头的节奏?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 果汁和食盐都有 花卷为啥没有?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我们这边回族妹子祖传做画卷啊
<yunfan> gfxmode: 这个是厂家考虑到白领常年久坐 肌肉容易萎缩 所以特地添加来补充高蛋白的 切勿误会
<BuMangHuo> 花卷
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 也有可能是假的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 男的祖传烤串/羊肉面片， 女的祖传花卷儿
<yunfan> 说起来 古代的馒头可是带肉的 
<yunfan> 不大可能是回族祖传
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 别闹，假的在别的地方能混开，在兰州别想啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我没说是他们祖传的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我是说他们祖传做那个
<gfxmode> 呵呵
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 作死的人哪里都有  不过也可以用牛肉代替 我就想起我以前在天通苑 楼下的那个清真餐馆  又一次我看到他们有水煮肉片 点了个 结果是牛肉的 然后鱼香肉丝 点了个 也是牛肉的
<yunfan> 总感觉怪怪的
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 话说水煮肉片哪里规定是猪肉了?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦，那是因为你在北京
<palomino|exhaust> 水煮肉片不是牛肉么?_?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你到兰州清真馆子里面，去点个鱼香肉丝看看
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 水煮肉片问题不大 只是鱼香肉丝用牛肉丝  口感怪怪的 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 我从小吃的鱼香肉丝都是牛肉啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 然后被暴打一吨？ 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 暴打？ 你别逗
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 给你 JB 砍下来都有可能
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那当然 你要吃猪肉的 小时候不就上新闻了嘛
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 说完就有人提着菜刀从厨房出来
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 为毛不能像蛤魔说的 鱼香肉丝干嘛不能牛肉的？
 * O0XX|Qiong 为啥要把煎饼砍下来?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 给炒肉丝啊
<BuMangHuo> 鱼香的 cc yunfan O0XX|Qiong 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 额 原来G点在鱼香
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://bbs.hasi.wang/forum.php
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 蛤丝论坛-身经百战|谈笑风生|人生经验|图样图森破|Too young|Too simple|some time naive|提高知识水平 
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 鱼香的有什么问题?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: rose啊
<palomino|exhaust> 鱼香肉丝好吃
<palomino|exhaust> 但是...山寨版太多
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: BuMangHuo 不是说G点是鱼香嘛
 * O0XX|Qiong 宫保鸡丁放不放 黄瓜丁???
 * O0XX|Qiong 来, 讨论起来
<palomino|exhaust> 不放啊!
<yunfan> 对了 有一年估计绿教最快活 我记得是我上高二高三那年 国际大豆涨价 导致猪肉也涨价 一下子从5快涨到12快
<yunfan> 食堂里凡是原来用猪肉的统统都用鸡肉了
<yunfan> 话说有个菜 换成鸡肉以后 感觉还是鸡肉好吃  
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不放啊
<BuMangHuo> 我就胡萝卜花生
<yunfan> palomino|exhaust: 花生米？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 木耳呢
<palomino|exhaust> yeah
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你还在说鱼香肉丝？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 宫保鸡丁
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 当然不放啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 人家少数民族已经明显不舒服了 你感觉不出来？咱得赶紧就着台阶下
 * yunfan 免得到时候被厨刀剁了鸡巴
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我记得我吃的宫保鸡丁都有木耳 黄瓜 花生米
<yunfan> 最可恶就是放花生米和土豆这两种行为 
<gfxmode> 毛血旺配豆芽好吃，配大白菜是反人类
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 宫保鸡丁放的是青笋好不, 你们这些异教徒
<yunfan> 毛血旺 额 沙漠一神教的都不能吃 这个算是统一话题了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你这个胥民也来指导菜肴
 * tryit 你们真好胃口，哈～
 * QiongMangHuo 四川待过两年, 怜悯你们的胃
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<yunfan> 四川好吃的还真不如我这 个人意见 
<yunfan> 不过也许对面食国度是个诱惑吧  cc BuMangHuo 
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 有开发转运维的吗
<QiongMangHuo> tryit:  有
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 同事及前同事
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 认识的, 但不是同事
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://picpaste.com/CF5kz3JUIAE8f-n.jpg_large-6sszMZlL.jpeg
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 想不开
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 感觉如何
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 应该转的不是普通的运维，类似于架构师那种
<yunfan> http://www.landwatch.com/Greene-County-Georgia-Land-for-sale/pid/289226109  QiongMangHuo 人民币18w就能买下 不过在佛罗里达 要不要凑齐两挺机关枪再去? cc O0XX|Qiong 
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ White Plains, Greene County, Georgia land for sale - 5 acres at LandWatch.com
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 转到SRE那种
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: Sevice Reliable Engineer
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, en
<gfxmode> 我见过的运维，都是运维Windows系统的，Windows Server 2003，Windows Server 2008 R2。。。
<yunfan> 美国10年签证 入境一次最长可以待多久 ?
<tryit> gfxmode, 不是那种的，而是云计算大数据之类的运维
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 6个月
<tryit> gfxmode, 有自己的团队自主研发运维系统
<gfxmode> tryit: OH I C. 我以为是机房管理员
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那我是否可以 今年下半年去六个月 明年上半年去6个月？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 还有加拿大可给长期签证？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 加拿大单方面给中国公民十年
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不可以, 滞留时间是落地入境时检察官决定的, 不大可能给你那么长时间
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我明白了 反正不管跨不跨年 你一次进去 最多6个月 是吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那我拿两国长期签证 六个月待美国 六个月待加拿大可行？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 最多, 而且要看签证官心情
<yunfan> 然后在边境买两个农场 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 如果你落地的时候人不给你那么长时间呢?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 好吧 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 滚回中国, 农场荒废了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 数字化农场 全机器人 远程操控  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 其实黑在美国就可以了, 只要不犯法, 警察没有权力检查你的滞留权限
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 更新了之后细胞词库会被重建滴
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那只是经验之谈 刚好前几天我研究了下美国法律这块的  国内还是有一些移民检查点的 而且前几年最高法院宣布那个不违宪 所以算是收紧了 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 去了之后磨掉指纹撕掉护照 LOL
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 呵呵 那也是没有公民身份啊 照样会给你遣送 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 遣送到哪?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: http://www.landwatch.com/Pershing-County-Nevada-Land-for-sale/pid/289331335  这个10万人民币 17公顷 额 而且不限制用途
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Lovelock, Pershing County, Nevada land for sale - 42.37 acres at LandWatch.com
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不知道遣送哪里的 估计会被一直羁押啊 然后逼得你最后告诉他们自己家在哪里 这不是贵国看守所策略么
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不知道
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 黑在那儿过得肯定不好, 我就是说笑而已 你可别
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 难说  如果充分调查 确认可以黑在那 还是可以考虑的 毕竟美国大赦天下的情况也是有的 
<yunfan> 何况你黑在那 生个小孩落地不就是美国人了嘛 小孩18以后不就又可以把你给申请过去了？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 大赦之后有工作资格还行, 没有的话 =,=
<happyaron> yunfan: 你在那孩子怎么生呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 又看不了大夫
<happyaron> yunfan: 还有谁跟你生
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 别的人不行 我们这种工种肯定可以  以后可以出个电视剧叫做 硅谷黑工
<yunfan> happyaron: 怎么看不了大夫？
<happyaron> yunfan: 看不起啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 你在贵国待得太短啊  一听说你丫是美国的 难道你骗不到妞？
<happyaron> yunfan: 没保险你在美帝能看得了大夫？
<happyaron> yunfan: 发现你是黑的，谁还跟你？
<yunfan> happyaron: 赖账就是了 反正人家美国又不是先付钱
<happyaron> yunfan: 那你就被遣返了
<yunfan> happyaron: 既然你都敢黑在那 居然不敢骗国人？ 真是 没话说
<happyaron> yunfan: 去国外的妹子那么好骗呢啊你以为，以为跟国内骗个学生那么容易？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我说的是骗个国内的
 * yunfan 竖子不足与语 我继续看地
<happyaron> yunfan: 骗个国内的你怎么把人家弄出去把娃给你生美帝？
<happyaron> yunfan: 图样图森破
<yunfan> happyaron: 你怎么黑出去的就怎么把人弄出去 我看你才真是图样啊 
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 那你去吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, happyaron 凤姐不是已经有办法待在美帝了么
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她又不是黑在那的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 据说是民主斗士
<yunfan> happyaron: 本来就是imagination嘛
<yunfan> gebjgd: 凤姐是搞政治避难那一套 如今好像不是太容易了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 其实可以用大数据来分析法官啊 签证官什么的  然后提供个预测服务  呵呵
<ltk_>  hello, i want to get a essay about " we are what we read", but i don't know how to finish. who can help me? :)
<yunfan> ching chong chang 
<ltk_> what is meaning?
<ubrl> ltk_: define:meaning? what is intended to be, or actually is, expressed or indicated; signification; import: the three |meanings| of a word. 2. the end, purpose, or significance of something ...
<ltk_> 我只是来求一篇作文...
<ltk_> 英语作文的，大家不介意吧😄
<yunfan> http://www.landwatch.com/Polk-County-North-Carolina-Land-for-sale/pid/289270705   QiongMangHuo 这个买下来不  500快 8公顷 以后名片上印着 “我在北卡州有一个8公顷的庄园”
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Ellenboro, Polk County, North Carolina land for sale - 20 acres at LandWatch.com
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 止血  : 儿子:爸爸,我这儿刮伤出血了,怎样止血最快。 爸爸:用嘴吧吸吮。 儿子:我够不着。 爸爸:那让我来,在哪里。 儿子:屁股上……。。。。 
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 撸串？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我可以
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我今天没时间
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 基蛙呢
<BuMangHuo> www.ys168.com 
<BuMangHuo> 这个网站真的好赞
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：实机跟 VB 虚拟机安装 Ubuntu Server 都出现同样的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470431 如图片所视 详细log我得晚上回到家才能看到 就想大伙给点思路 zz: fejich — 2015-05-26 16:08
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 他去医院了
<BuMangHuo> 10 年前用过的网盘， 今天登录进去一看数据还在.. google 也没这么靠谱吧
<freeflying> 昨晚撸多了啊
 * BuMangHuo 看看自己 10 年前给里面存了些啥
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 不是
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 他和他腐国来的老板吃饭去了
<BuMangHuo> 然后发生了什么，
<BuMangHuo> 就不知道啦
<Guest3639> ys168居然还活着..
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/fcitx-sogoupinyin/ 这个可以用了？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: AUR (en) - fcitx-sogoupinyin
<wwu> 有谁看过冰与火的书了
<sennn> 回来了哈哈
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 大家好，请教一下如何设置鼠标世界靠近屏幕边缘就能旋转到下一个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470432 大家好 本人最早开始使用的是8.04版本，记得当时就有3D桌面设置，可以直接鼠标靠近当前桌面的边就能旋转到下一个桌面，如果用15.04，也设置好了3D桌
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 我又回来了！顺便问下Kubuntu 14.04 & Fcitx的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470433 大二大三比较有空，先后用过很多发行版啊，Kubuntu、openSUSE、Arch、Gentoo。还是Gentoo滚起来太爽了！ 但是现在用一个我姐淘汰下来的老本子，Gentoo是不行了，想想图方便直接上Kubuntu了
<^k^>  ─> 。 好吧，装完进来发现KDE默认拼音输入法竟然是iBus！新立得没了！果断换成fcitx，卸载iB …
<BuMangHuo> 搜狗的服务器下载也这么慢啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 学挖掘机有没有速成班？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 他们家不在济南，应该不清楚吧
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: arch的我不会测试啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 反正更新了，但不知道用起来咋样
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 谁知道呢
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 网速太慢，还没装上
<BuMangHuo>    rm "$pkgdir"/etc/xdg/autostart/fcitx-ui-sogou-qimpanel.desktop
<BuMangHuo>     cp "$pkgdir"/usr/share/applications/fcitx-ui-sogou-qimpanel.desktop "$pkgdir"/etc/xdg/autostart/fcitx-ui-sogou-qimpanel.desktop
<BuMangHuo>     sed -i 's/sogou-qimpanel\ %U/sogou-autostart/g' "$pkgdir"/etc/xdg/autostart/fcitx-ui-sogou-qimpanel.desktop
<BuMangHuo> 这个 pkgbuild 里面为啥要这样做呢
<BuMangHuo> Felix Yan  好久没来了？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 话说外包还有离职的?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 是被公司叫回去了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: shei?
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不知道
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 也不是我搞的
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 恩，是 felix 搞的嘛
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不是吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 包给另一家了啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/fc/fcitx-sogoupinyin/PKGBUILD
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<BuMangHuo> Contributor 
<BuMangHuo> 没看到到这个版本是谁更新的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 能私人包不?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 可以啊，等我看看我还有卡片不
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是上门的还是 LF 啊？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 尼玛, 我说的是外包
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: t66y 这次算是活不过来了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 估计是
<BuMangHuo> 要是外包的话，就得切啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 毕竟小网站
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有达盖儿生活完全没有意义了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 出去斩
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 看图片多没意思
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有技术区生活没有意义了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这倒是
<BuMangHuo> 看达盖儿的目的是为了看看周围的妹子有没有上去吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你还生活里见过上达盖尔的妹纸?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过有些自拍看起来比较真实
<nyfair> happyaron: linux版没有自定义短语？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 难道是上面出现了某个有实力的人的照片，然后给 ban 了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 长者被po上去了
<BuMangHuo> ……………………
<BuMangHuo> 哪里呢哪里呢
<BuMangHuo> 小时候觉得宋也挺好看的啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这才三天就走了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: sigh.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 还没用过呢是吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... 你知道的真多
<happyaron> nyfair: quickphrase
<happyaron> nyfair: 用这个
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: felix说那个不是他弄的
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 你发的是Morse码么？17:09 < BuMangHuo> ……………………
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 啥啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 这个全是 s 啊
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: ？？？我这边显示的是..........
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 就是一个语气次，不要在意
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你对她做了什么?
<gfxmode> 申请的浦发银行信用卡到了，这B只给了我1W4的额度。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 确实不是
<happyaron> gfxmode: 比当初招商给我的强多了
<happyaron> gfxmode: 当时弄得我直接把卡送碎纸机了
<BuMangHuo> 浦发还不错
<BuMangHuo> 至少免年费是最大方的
<BuMangHuo> 除了个别高级卡片，都是全免年费了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好用么
<happyaron> 拜各路卡壕
<gfxmode> happyaron: BuMangHuo 是的，免年费挺吸引我的，然后浦发的活动优惠是我见过的信用卡中最多的
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 活动我倒没见过
<BuMangHuo> 其实那种刷卡免年费的卡，为什么不大方一点儿，直接免掉
<BuMangHuo> 也没收上去过钱
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: http://www.spdbccc.com.cn/zh/youhui.html
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 上海浦东发展银行 - 信用卡中心 - 非常优惠
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 深圳这边是在指定的饭店吃饭，打1-5折，还有其它的优惠，BlaBla
<gebjgd> 为什么我觉得carly rae jepsen 比talyor swift好看多了
<nyfair> happyaron: 那还要切换输入法？
<jusss> gebjgd: listen()在linux上最大监听的数是多少
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss:  1024
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 就能监听1024个端口？
<scateu> 1024好评!
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 那服务器过万的链接怎么搞得
<happyaron> nyfair: 不用啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 貌似就是这样啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 夜店女神，和伪文艺女，还是不一样吧
<jusss> o
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 默认最大值是128
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你还挺有研究
<gfxmode> jusss: Socket是65535个端口。。。。
<iMadper> happyaron, 你还挺有研究
<iMadper> happyaron: 一看你就是夜店小王子
 * BuMangHuo 膜拜小王子
 * BuMangHuo 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron
 * nyfair 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron
 * QiongMangHuo 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron
 * iMadper 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: iMadper http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/88eb39cegw1eshqb045k0j20dw0dwt9p.jpg
 * O0XX|Qiong 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 锄禾?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你干的好事？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 当午?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你干的事？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 驱动和内核的问题应该怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470436 买了一台新电脑DELL 的inspiron 14-3458笔记本,拿回家装ubuntu 装ubuntu15.04,发现无法使用触摸板和无线网卡(intel的) 内核能检测到触摸板，X也能识别出来，但是用evtest命令无法获得任何触摸板
<huntxu> happyaron: 夜店小王子
<nyfair> happyaron: 老司机，我也要去搜狗
<kandu> yunfan: 最近一两周都在杭州市区。你要是经过杭州，到西泠印社找我就行
<kandu> yunfan: 前段时间真是太忙了不好意思..
 * gfxmode 膜拜夜店小王子 happyaron 
<yunfan> kandu: 你的厚脸皮我已经领教过了 不过最近也没啥事情要来杭州啊 以后我去魔都了 可以来找你蹭饭
<kandu> yunfan: 哦，两星期后马上住回山里了。到时候可以到山里找我
<yunfan> kandu: 怎么 你不跟那些人开公司了？
<kandu> yunfan: 远程工作的
<kandu> yunfan: 杭州环境太差了
<yunfan> kandu: 你的工作怎么也能远程？ 咱们私聊?
<kandu> yunfan: 不告诉你..
<yunfan> kandu: 好吧  什么时候我开车去你那看看 
<kandu> yunfan: 有车就是好。我天天挤公交。日晒雨淋人挤好凄惨
<yunfan> kandu: 你在杭州是可以租个电动汽车的好吧 
<yunfan> 那个微公交 
<hjjh> hello
<ubrl> hjjh:点点点.  06:54
<kandu> yunfan: 有这回事我都不知道。不过也没驾照
<yunfan> kandu: 那就是你自己的事 你去文三那一代看看 有几个微公交站点的 就是那种电动的 造型跟smart一样 
<yunfan> kandu: 很适合你这种高帅富大土豪
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 这个pdf文件打开总是乱码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470438 见附件，不要告诉我用 wine 下的 windows版本pdf阅读器。 zz: xiaoyong — 2015-05-26 19:03
<happyaron> nyfair: 去搜狗干神马
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vmware11.1安装64位服务器版15.04报错无法安装，求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470439 安装过程到“安装系统”步骤出现如下错误，无法继续： 无法安装busybox-initramfs 向目标系统中安装busybox-initramfs软件包时出现一个错误。 请检查/var/log/syslog或查看
<DanShark> whois DanShark
<DanShark> hello
<ubrl> DanShark:点点点.  08:53
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 给水管网“平差之星”专业软件WNET http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470441 给水管网的平差是市政给水设计的难点，本软件在实际工程中开发，适应自选管径、固定管径及部分固定管径等多种灵活选择，提供了四种流量的输入法; 两种确定管径的方法及 转输、消防
<^k^>  ─> 和事故校核计算。计算将输出流向,流速,节点流量,节点水头(mH2O),管道流量,管径,水损及管 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • virtual box虚拟机下ubuntu12.04.2桌面版分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470442 virtual box虚拟机下ubuntu12.04.2桌面版分辨率有问题，网上所说的通过xrandr修改的方法无效，xrandr根本无法获取VGA。 运行xrandr 的输出: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Sc
<^k^>  ─> reen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected primary 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm 640x4 …
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<ubrl> jzp113:点点点.  09:52
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 视频面试或者电话面试要准备个啥吗？
<wwu> 穿好衣服
<chihchun> 記得穿褲子
<gebjgd> wwu, chihchun 你们懂的太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本都是靠基础支持
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本都是靠基础知识
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我被bmw group面过一次
<wwu> 看面试官人好的话就跟他分享达盖尔
<gebjgd> wwu, 达盖尔是什么玩意
<wwu> 人之根本
<gebjgd> wwu, 太深奥   遮穴家
<jzp113> 厉害
<jzp113> 草榴专业用户啊
<chihchun> 怎麼過了十點 对话的 tone 就变了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 谁看草瘤啊  直接myfreecams
<jzp113> 额 
<jzp113> 我还不知道啊
<jzp113> 我去看看多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都不知道基础知识是什么……毕竟没有系统的学，都是 objectivec 了解一些，然后能做项目就行了。 c了解一些，能做项目…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你多面试几次就知道了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这是必经之路
<alvin_rxg> oh..
<wwu> gebjgd: 这个真不知道诶
<gebjgd> wwu, 不知道什么
<wwu> cams
<gebjgd> wwu, 白撸 20年
<wwu> 我都是在线看的
<gebjgd> wwu, 这就是在线的
<wwu> 直播的吧
<gebjgd> wwu, 必须的
<wwu> 回家瞅瞅
<wwu> 下班扯了
 * gebjgd 回家
<jzp113> 哎 
<jzp113> 我找梯子没找到
<jzp113> 郁闷
<jzp113> 搞个vps搭建个算了
<julianwa> freeflying, 员工吐槽频道在哪里？ XD
<mjkr> anyone still up and about in this hour?
<gebjgd> mjkr, so what
<gebjgd> julianwa, 你可以这里吐
<mjkr> gebjgd: can you run openssl s_client -connect against a specific site and send me the result?
<mjkr> needs to test a few things
<gebjgd> mjkr, so give the ip
<mjkr> mind if I pm you, gebjgd ?
<gebjgd> mjkr, just pm me
<mjkr> ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还在玩torchlight?
<skraito-0x71> 5 / 2015
<skraito-0x71> -= ELITEZ NEWS , IRC SERVER WHICH IS IRC.OFTC.NET WILL BE OPEN FOR PUBLIC AT 5 AM GMT +8 , BELOW IS THE LIST OF ELITEZ GOV CHANNEL =-
<skraito-0x71> NOTE : IRC.OFTC.NET IS OPEN ONLY FOR 0x71 http://skraito-0x71.tumblr.com/post/119966664187/elitez-news-irc-server-which-is-irc-oftc-net
<ubrl> skraito-0x71: ⇪ -= ELITEZ NEWS , IRC SERVER WHICH IS IRC.OFTC.NET... - -= EliteZ Which is Tornado Crypto =-
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470449 我用虚拟机装了ubuntu,看到fixefox使用google 鉴 于国内google被禁，我是不是需要翻墙呢？ zz: Yangs — 2015-05-26 23:59
<kandu> alvin_rxg, duyue, happyaron, lainme, yunfan: 早~
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛求包养~
<mjkr> 有没有人现在有空帮我测试一个SSL/TLS链接？需要执行"openssl s_client -connect <address>:443"并在pm里返回执行的结果(stdin+stdout)。
 * mjkr buggers happyaron
<mjkr> come on...
 * mjkr nudges Akagi201
<Akagi201> ==
<mjkr> Akagi201, 你没有空帮我测试下东西？一行命令然后返回结果给我就行。
<Akagi201> en 
<mjkr> 我可以pm你吗？
<pity> 早上在东风北桥等了 40 分钟公交……
<mjkr> pity, 你在广州？
<pity> mjkr: 北京
<O0XX|Qiong> pity: 大酒仙桥不是盖的
<pity> 地面交通对生命的杀伤力真大
<pity> O0XX|Qiong: 必须的
<pity> O0XX|Qiong: 大山桥，东风北桥在我来说都是京堵奇地
<O0XX|Qiong> pity: 你可以坐到将台吧?
<pity> O0XX|Qiong: 坐到将台也要过东风北桥
<O0XX|Qiong> pity: 好吧...酒仙桥地区貌似真无解, 我在大山子那地方堵过50分钟
<mjkr> 北京不是早就通了地铁了吗？
<pity> O0XX|Qiong: 等过好几次 50 分钟了
<pity> mjkr: 就是坐地铁到东风北桥的
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求教ubuntu14.04如何和运行大话西游2？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470450 wine运行该如何设置，求大神给个详细教程或者连接，小弟感激不尽， zz: 331426556@qq.com — 2015-05-27 9:34
<BuMangHuo> 二手东有啥适合凑单的东西么
<BuMangHuo> 79 太难凑了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1188456596.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 统一小浣熊干脆面奥尔良烤鸡翅味 方便面46g/袋 袋装【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 差多少买多少
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 毛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 第三方的，闹呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哦, 有自营的
<BuMangHuo> 这是一个思路唉
 * BuMangHuo 买 7 块钱的东西，还差 72
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1524041.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【百世兴酒鬼花生原味20克】百世兴 酒鬼花生原味20克【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 0.99 
<BuMangHuo> 查了一下附近都没有自体点
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 软件园有啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有吗有吗？
<BuMangHuo> 哪里哪里
<pity> iBooks 复制文本好慢啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我记得有, 以前遛弯的石猴看到过
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 自提柜还是自提点
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 点
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: gui
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04下的virtualbox不正常退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470451 virtualbox版本是4.3.26_Ubuntu r98988 现象是启动到系统一半（xp还在显示进度条）就突然自己退出了，然后我重新间一个，安装win8，结果还没开始真正安装就突然退出了... zz: tracyone — 2015-05-27 9:
<^k^>  ─> 47
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 最不济过了后厂村路去中海枫涟
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那有
<pity> 有人用过 zabbix api 批量获取过监测数据吗？
<BuMangHuo> 中海枫涟，这是个啥
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 小区
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 过了后厂村路就是
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这么门清儿啊
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 老板好～
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 高管好
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 废哈, 哥买过2块的东西
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 这么早就上班了？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ttp://help.jd.com/o/help/question-897.html#help2236
<BuMangHuo> 完全没有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 普通员工...没办法
<BuMangHuo> http://help.jd.com/o/help/question-897.html#help2236
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 自提点说明-消费者帮助中心-京东网上商城
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://help.jd.com/o/help/question-624.html#zhflsz
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 北京市自提柜-消费者帮助中心-京东网上商城
<BuMangHuo> 这俩打开基本一样
<BuMangHuo> 唉我擦，不一样
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<BuMangHuo> 中海枫涟山庄自提柜？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 渣渣
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 嗯, 过了后厂村就是
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哦你们回笼罐也有
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 怎么可能没有
<BuMangHuo> 哦，这个治本时代也不远啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 很远
<BuMangHuo> 唉，你家是不是就是之本时代？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 回笼罐有那个很gaoji的自提车么不是
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对, 就我那栋楼
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 壕早
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 下午几点来着？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 早早早
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 1:30貌似
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 几点去？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你买了幢楼？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 5月27日（下周三）下午1:30
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 滚滚哒
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你在公司了?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你买了幢楼？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那柜子在路边还是楼里面
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 滚滚哒
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哪个?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 不过马上得出去下
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 就后场村那个
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 地铁通到办公楼里的高大上的C社
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 门卫室
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong, 地铁通到办公楼里的高大上的C社
<O0XX|Qiong> O0XX|Qiong, 地铁通到办公楼里的高大上的C社
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 撸串
 * tryit ……
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 晚上撸串
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 晚上就撤了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 下次吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 多呆一天吧，给个机会啊，壕
 * HowIsItGoing 忘连vpn了……
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 没空啊，家里装修还得回去看着。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 再不回去媳妇要发飙了。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 工作要紧啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 啥工作？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 哦，对，工作要紧。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 撸串也是工作啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 晚上撸串
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 啥石猴吃饭?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 哪?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我下午在融科
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 望京呗
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你咋去融科了呢
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 有个meetup
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 狗浪的？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 稻壳的
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 看基蛙
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 网页全屏拷贝 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470452 请教一下，网页全屏拷贝的软件，包括屏幕下方看不到的部分。 zz: onshoestring — 2015-05-27 10:04
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 恩, 看吉娃
<BuMangHuo> 软件园里面居然不搞个自提柜
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我记得以前有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 在某栋大楼的门厅里
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 估计阻碍他们赚运费了，关了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 有可能
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 运费赚出来了...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 卖了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 刚才我问客服自提柜地址，丫一直给我发那个自提点的链接
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 然后我批评了丫两句，丫就赶快给了我 1000 豆.....
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> imadper http://item.jd.com/779369.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【未来人类P57】未来人类（Terrans Force）P57 17.3英寸游戏本(六核i7-4960X 32G 1.8TB SSD 双GTX780M SLI 2X4G独显)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我正打算要免运费券呢， 万恶的 vimperator 给我关了聊天窗口
<O0XX|Qiong> 再聊啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 再聊, 先再要1000豆
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 算了
<archl> BuMangHuo,  1000 豆？
<BuMangHuo> archl: .
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他这个不区分地区距离的 79 的坎，太过分了
<archl> BuMangHuo,  我发现潍坊买东西就送20京豆 - - -
<BuMangHuo> archl: 哪里都是
<archl> BuMangHuo,  
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 有啥过分的?
<archl>     潍坊、宁波、 重庆地区订单完成后额外奖励20个京豆，奖励条件分别是：
<archl>     （1）收货地址为潍坊 宁波 重庆地区；
<archl>     （2）在线实际支付金额100元以上（含100元）；
<archl>     （3）购买京东自营实物商品或由京东发货并提供售后服务的第三方卖家商品（不包含机票、酒店、彩票、卡券等虚拟或服务类商品）；
<archl>     京豆奖励前期只支持潍坊 宁波 重庆地区，其他区域的客户敬请期待，活动截止日期请您关注网站公告。
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: http://news.smzdm.com/p/13355
<ubrl> M04: ⇪ 细节提升明显：VAIO 发布 VAIO Pro 13 mk2 超极本 6月3日开启预订_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<archl> 啊啊。机器人不在了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哦也对，如果区分对待，那我大西北要吃亏
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我昨天去炒汇  - 赔了 ￥932
<archl> BuMangHuo, 失败了 -
<BuMangHuo> archl: 赞赞的
<tryit> archl, 土豪，拜一愕
<tryit> 一个
 * BuMangHuo 这个频道里面的壕们说钱的时候，已经默认的单位是 W 了？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 再也不和那些人耍了。软件做的差劲，我点了没反映，只卖赚的 - 说赔的会返还。结果全卖了！
<BuMangHuo> archl: 900 多万，两天就赚出来了吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 果然你还是你。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 就是不一样的烟火
 * archl 踩扁 BuMangHuo 骨气
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你是欲火重生啊。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: lol
<archl> BuMangHuo, 有了欲望就再生了
 * BuMangHuo 求去有人京东凑单的公司上班
 * BuMangHuo 
 * BuMangHuo 左右问了一圈儿，都没人买东西
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不存在，我这里的人都不在意那点小钱---
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不是那点小钱的问题，就是不爽，你不懂
<archl> BuMangHuo,  只有我什么豆不在意。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 去淘宝
<BuMangHuo> archl: 5 块钱谁也不会太在意不是
<archl> BuMangHuo, 把京东加入黑名单
<BuMangHuo> archl: 靠，那不行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对, 以后不买二手东的
<BuMangHuo> archl: 以后我要临时用一下雨伞之类的，找谁
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 去首富家买
<archl> BuMangHuo, 找银行
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 早上到公司发现要下雨了，可以赶快在京东买一把伞，下午送到，天晴了退回去
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> cc archl 这种好人还是要二手东当啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 额。不是亚马逊么。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 还没任何风险
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我亚马逊买了8个包留了一个。
<BuMangHuo> archl: z.cn 满 99 免运费，更郁闷
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: 大法家的笔记本比xps13强太多...
<O0XX|Qiong> M04: 说了各种不标准
<BuMangHuo> M04: 你的牙刷是力博得的？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 亚马逊按原价来的，你找个特价的凑。京东按折扣后价格算的不是？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 亚马逊以前1元秒杀的时候 原价79的就免邮费了。
<BuMangHuo> 额
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我的是lebond
<BuMangHuo> archl: 刷头是通用的么，我看卖的刷头有好几个型号
<M04> BuMangHuo: 对啊. 
<archl> BuMangHuo, 写着声波牙刷通用把。
<M04> BuMangHuo: 不好用, 买狮王电动吧
<M04> BuMangHuo: 刷头不通用. 
<BuMangHuo> M04: ..
 * archl 没用过电动牙刷
<M04> BuMangHuo: 狮王的好, 刷头便宜. 
<archl> 电动的和声波的是两种不同的东西  M04 
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，里波的刷头太贵了
<archl> 一个是震 一个是转
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 震的爽还是转的爽?
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 没用过转的
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 只用过震的? 
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 震的刚放进去很痒痒很舒服
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 飞利浦的电动牙刷刷牙很干净，oral-b的不太好
<happyaron> 跟人刷牙喜好
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你也用过震的?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 跳的爽吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还有跳的?
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 电动的都是转的吧？
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 也有震的吧?
<BuMangHuo> archl: 边转边震
<gfxmode> 刚用电动牙刷，一般会一嘴血
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 不会吧
<M04> gfxmode: 是的....
<M04> BuMangHuo: 用几次就没事了. 
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 痒跟手麻倒是真的
<archl> BuMangHuo, 刚从声波牙刷返回手动牙刷的时候是真的。
<M04> archl: 电动牙刷包括声波.
<BuMangHuo> 还有 16 分钟了啊，求凑单
<archl> M04, 恩。但是怎么划分呢？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 啥啥啥？
<M04> archl: 声波是不转, 震动的. 
<M04> archl: 非声波是转的居多
<M04> BuMangHuo: 别买欧姆龙家的牙刷!
<BuMangHuo> M04: 我用的里波得家的
<BuMangHuo> M04: 现在该换头了，心疼啊
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1083783220.html
<ubrl> M04: ⇪ 狮王（Lion） 细齿洁声波振动牙刷 电动牙刷 可替换刷头 超细软毛【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<BuMangHuo> M04: 电池的？
<BuMangHuo> 这一节电池能用多久
<M04> BuMangHuo: 电池的, 所以便宜洒
<BuMangHuo> 100 多也不便宜了
<BuMangHuo> M04: http://www.smzdm.com/p/675615
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Lion 狮王 细齿洁声波振动牙刷+替换刷头+牙膏 115.5元包邮（双重优惠）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 跟这个活动的一样吧？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 牙刷买500以上的
<M04> BuMangHuo: 对. 一样. 
<M04> happyaron: 蓉蓉你又来羞辱我们了....
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 至少300吧
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<archl> happyaron 。。。 羞辱我们么。
<BuMangHuo> M04: 里波的才用了 4 个月呢...
<archl> happyaron,  为啥不是刷头买300以上的？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 蓉蓉你又来羞辱我们了....
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B005ZM9C98
<ubrl> happyaron: ⇪ PHILIPS飞利浦HX6730/02 Sonicare HealthyWhite充电式音波震动牙刷(雾白): 亚马逊中国: 小家电 pp: ￥ 576.00 
<happyaron> 淘宝上好像不到400
<happyaron> 对自己负责好伐
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1078976935.html
<ubrl> M04: ⇪ 狮王Lion 细齿洁 声波振动电动牙刷 0.02mm超细软毛 超静音 刷头可更换 原装进口【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 99.50 
<BuMangHuo> M04: 这个买两只才划算
<BuMangHuo> M04: 看这个定价和活动，狮王真是良心企业
<M04> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<archl> happyaron,  http://www.amazon.cn/Lebond%E5%8A%9B%E5%8D%9A%E5%BE%97Ilife%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97I3%E5%A3%B0%E6%B3%A2%E7%94%B5%E5%8A%A8%E7%89%99%E5%88%B7/dp/B00E4I7FE8/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1432694909&sr=1-1&keywords=i3+lebond
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ Lebond力博得Ilife系列I3声波电动牙刷(欢乐橙 含6支刷头)-小家电-亚马逊中国 pp: ￥ 718.00 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 良心得很.
<BuMangHuo> M04: 不像黑东， 满 199 - 100 的活动，都是 99 的
<BuMangHuo> M04: http://item.jd.com/1053999489.html
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 日本狮王 LION Systema 细齿洁声波振动超细毛电动牙刷(替换刷头) 原装进口【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 59.00 
<BuMangHuo> 这里到底几个头
<archl> BuMangHuo, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不论买啥你都会后悔
<archl> BuMangHuo, 所以买买买
<M04> BuMangHuo: 不过活动还没开始呢
<M04> BuMangHuo: 下周才开始
<BuMangHuo> 满199.0减80.0 不是已经开始了？
<BuMangHuo> M04: 不对，这个狮子王才 9k 次
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: http://news.smzdm.com/p/9695   cc BuMangHuo 
<ubrl> M04: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
 * archl 谢谢 BuMangHuo 
<O0XX|Qiong> M04:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: 现在有2k个链接...
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: 竟然还没死...
<O0XX|Qiong> M04: 啥?
<M04> O0XX|Qiong: sgp server
<O0XX|Qiong> M04: 赞
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 基蛙那边咋决定了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 他去大屎馆了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 还没回来呢
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 大展馆是啥
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 大屎馆
<freeflying> 哦
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 申请签证
<freeflying> 又去旅游啊
<BuMangHuo> M04: 14 的太大
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 向往C社啊，能介绍个工作给我部
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 切
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 装
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 向往C社啊，能介绍个工作给我部
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 切
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 真的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 装
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 切了才能申请？
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 简历发你邮箱了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 切了装起来才能申请...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 别闹
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 查收 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 诶? 9k次? 那就不是声波了啊
<BuMangHuo> M04: 对啊，所以不靠谱
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 哟, 还真发了..收到了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我给你找个合适的内推啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 赶紧的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 候总, 你这预期薪水我们给不起啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 比最壕的 happyaron 和 阿丹 都高太多了
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 我的都没你高好不
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你要了 50w/h?
<BuMangHuo> 当当 40w 了已经，居然比他还高
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 当当到底是  120w 还是 40w 啊
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 靠，我跟蛤蟆认真得呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 120w/h
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 当然据说又涨了
<BuMangHuo> 又涨工资，不是上个月才 * 6 么
<O0XX|Qiong> M04: 万达真是屌   【万达院线宣布停牌 因要收购日本最大AV公司】万达电影院线股份有限公司因筹划重大事项涉及收购日本最大AV公司style 80%股份，于2015年5月13日发布了《重大事项停牌公告》（公告编号：2015-035号），公司股票（股票简称：万达院线，股票代码：002739）自2015年5月13日下午13:00开市起停牌。
<nyfair> 壕们，都来带带我啊
<archl> nyfair, 壕你来鄙视我吧
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 书可以买
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 买书？ 得有地方放
<archl> BuMangHuo, 有钱的人啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 数字求婚之七和八 : 七对八说:"宝贝,咱俩结婚吧！正好凑个成语'七上八下'。" 八火冒三丈:"凭啥你在上、我在下?即使我们俩在一起,也不一定是七上八下,还很可能是乱七八糟、七零八落呢。"
<pigwang> hello everyone
<pigwang> is somebody else
<pigwang> bye
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 当心蛋蛋k你
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 他还没上线呢
<o0O> 大家中午好
<o0O> 有个事儿请教一下：在命令行发送邮件，大家通常都是用mail来搞定，那么如何从命令行中以接收邮件呢？
<o0O> 这个命令工具没有提供这个功能 ，只能发，不能接。
<M04> o0O: offlineimap
<M04> o0O: fetchmail
<o0O> 这意思是还需要安装别的软件来专门搞定接收的问题是么？
<o0O> 这么看来，还是用mutt吧，heirloom不行   
<nyfair> w3m https://mail.qq.com
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 登录QQ邮箱
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  00:31
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  00:32
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  00:44
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 恳切请教:SG_IO ioctl not supported如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470454 我是校园网锐捷客户,目前可以认证了,不过不能网,不过令人伤心的是.还是不行.我自己已经搞了三天了,心塞啊. 所以再次请教大家了.希望有经验的朋友帮我一下. 问题如下: 显示错误如下
<^k^>  ─> : 1. sysctl: write error:错误的文件描述符 2. SG_IO ioctl not supported 3. 正在停止系统(network-manage …
<niac> -h
<BuMangHuo> test again
<niac> test
<ubrl> niac:点点点.  00:54
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 你怎么了
<BuMangHuo> ubrl: .
<ubrl> BuMangHuo, 休息一下..  00:55
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 系统jcpu pcpu请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470455 服务器操作步骤 系统环境 dellr720 2.6.32-358.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 00:31:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 2块系统盘300G raid1 + 12块单盘 4T 1，重启机器，后12块盘做raid5 2, 启动机器，由于12块盘raid5 为40T，采用
<^k^>  ─> xfs yum -y install xfsprogs 3，parted.... mkfs.xfs /dev/sdx1 mount /dev/sdx1 /mnt vi /etc/fstab ... 4,重启机器 …
<nyfair> 麻蛋，c社员工呢？你们公司主页居然大搞色情
<gfxmode_> 求地址？
<nyfair> https://launchpad.net/eratohoreverse
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Project_Reverse in Launchpad
<roylez> yunfan: 你那站怎么样了？
<M04> nyfair: 这不是公司主页啊
<M04> nyfair: 这都能被你找到...
<o0O> 有谁用过msmtp
<o0O> 这货在配置的时候   为毛儿就提示我如下信息：
<o0O> msmtp: /etc/msmtprc: line 7: invalid argument plain   #设定登录方式 for command auth
<M04> o0O: 说明你写错配置文件了呗
<o0O> 看了帮助   一共就那么几个参数   
<o0O> 我都试验过了  
<o0O> 都是同一个提示  实在是不可理解 
<nyfair> M04: 证书都是c社发的，你跟我说不是？
 * nyfair 正在自己编译rust，./configure之后它就自说自话从网上下了个llvm又下了个rustc，然后我有一种被玩弄的感觉
 * nyfair 你他妈都从网上下载下来了，还要编译个屁啊
<M04> nyfair: 证书是c社发的, 但是不是c社的主页啊
<yunfan> roylez: 策划写完了  语言定下来了 
<nyfair> yunfan: 中文还是英文？
<yunfan> nyfair: 中文也支持 英文也支持 
<yunfan> roylez: 你要搞前端 可以加入  
<yunfan> nyfair: 给你推荐个电影  http://movie.douban.com/subject/1303698/
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  405谋杀案 (豆瓣) 
<roylez> yunfan: 你有几个人？
<yunfan> roylez: 两个 
<Libre_Lex> ?
<nyfair> yunfan: 老板老板，我也要来
<wwu> gebjgd: 昨天看了cams，还行，可以没有双人的
<roylez> yunfan: 你们继续...
<roylez> yunfan: 我最烦前端，我这边都搞不定
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<yunfan> nyfair: 你又不会前端 而且我连你是男是女都不清楚 太不可靠 
<yunfan> roylez: 那你当初那网站前端谁写的 
<iMadper> yunfan: 乐乐自己, 以及 hamo
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那是rust的自举....
<roylez> yunfan: 基本是我
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 利息受了损 : 放高利贷的丢了一笔巨款。 过了一个月后,警察把他丢失的钱原封不动地送回来,以为这下他能高兴了,可是放高利贷的却把钱数了数后又皱起了眉头。 警察担心地问道:"怎么,钱少了吗?" 放高利贷的哭丧着脸回答:"钱倒是原封不动,可是一笔利息却白白地损失
<^k^>  ─> 了。"
<yunfan> roylez: 那不就是了  所以我才问你要不要来参加嘛 
<o0O> msmtp: server message: 451 timeout exceeded (#4.4.2) (eYou MTA)
<Yunfan-phone> papapa
<o0O> 配置了一个下午的msmtp   结果还是出问题  
<Yunfan-phone> roylez 澳洲承认同性婚姻否
<o0O> 这货真不能玩了
<wwu> @all 有没有spring专家啊
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 你就不能放出配置看看? msmtp和调用msmtp的?
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 这么个破玩儿谁都不出错, 就你没配好也不提供别的信息....
<DanShark> what .?
<o0O> 呵  哦了  马上来
<o0O> 我以为大家没有玩这个的  
<o0O> 稍等 
<DanShark> 怎么隐藏ip.?
<iMadper> DanShark: 要个cloak就会隐藏ip. 然而并没有什么卵用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我的笔记本电池今早寿终正寝了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 永远0%了... 拔电源就关机...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞 买买买
<o0O> /etc/msmtprc
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可是现在市面上一个好本都没有啊
<o0O> 内容为
<iMadper> o0O: 别!!!
<iMadper> o0O: 贴到别的地方!
<iMadper> o0O: 贴这里会刷屏!
<o0O> 恩？  贴到哪？
<palomino|working> 看标题
<o0O> 哦了
<iMadper> DanShark: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml faq里面有写
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我的x230卖给你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 超过5块钱就不要说了
<DanShark> iMadper 谢谢.
 * QiongMangHuo zip~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 其实14"以下的我都不考虑...
<DanShark> 全英的。？
<yunfan> roylez: 人呢 ?
<gebjgd> DanShark, 新人？ 以前没见过你
<o0O> QiongMangHuo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11386539/
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 我脾气不好先说在前头
<DanShark> gebjgd 恩，刚来。
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 哪来的login这种auth!!!
<gebjgd> DanShark, 要发照片的
<gebjgd> DanShark, 这里的规矩
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: manpage里写的--auth[=(on|off|method)] 你说, 哪来的login!!!
<gebjgd> DanShark, 新人爆照
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11386550/  这是错误提示
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 能不能先看看文档!!!
 * DanShark 
<o0O> method  的类型里就有login  
<o0O> 你看文档了么？
<o0O> 呵
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: tls你还off
<o0O> 500多行的文档呢   我真都看了
<DanShark> gebjgd，你就蒙我把。
<gebjgd> DanShark, 真的
<o0O> 得off   如用on的话  出现错误 
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: login是不标准的啊
<o0O> 那用plain  也不行 
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 因为你没指定tls_trust_file
<o0O> 连发送文字的步骤都进入不了  
<o0O> 恩？
<o0O> 你的配置文件可否分享一下？
<DanShark> gebjgd, 这么说你以前也暴过照。？
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.msmtprc
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.msmtprc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<gebjgd> DanShark, 必须的
<gebjgd> DanShark, 这里人人都爆照的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 白胖萌, 我没见过你照片啊
<gebjgd> DanShark, 正面一张  菊花一张
<o0O> 这是你的？
<o0O> 我也是代理网络   不过我这里没有proxy部分的内容  
<DanShark> gebjgd, 你的照片在哪里，先贴个链接。
<gebjgd> DanShark, 新人没有资格要求老人
<gebjgd> DanShark, 你看到监狱里面都是老人爆新人菊花
<gebjgd> DanShark, 这里一样的
<o0O> 这个tls_trust_file什么意思？
<o0O> 这是一个证书？  要到哪里找这个证书文件？
<DanShark> gebjgd, ....
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 你的auth不符合服务器要求 当然发不出去啊
<o0O> auth login #这里如果使用on的话会报 "msmtp: cannot use a secure authentication method"错误
<DanShark> gebjgd, 怎么爆照，我还不会用。？
<o0O> 那我改成什么吧？给个建议   
<DanShark> 你们用的都是那个版本的irc。？
<iMadper> DanShark: /ctcp nickname version 就能看到别人用的是什么客户端.
<gebjgd> DanShark, imagebin.org
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 你应该按照那个服务商的要求写, 不能自己猜
<gebjgd> DanShark, 看 /topic
<o0O> QiongMangHuo: 关键我不知道服务商的要求是什么呀？
<o0O> 我只知道它的服务器名
<iMadper> o0O: ... 你有没有指定 /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt 这个文件?
<o0O> QiongMangHuo, :http://storysky.blog.51cto.com/628458/293005   我总体上是按这个设置的   然后具体地用了我们公司的地址和数据 
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 使用mutt+msmtp做linux邮件客户端(可拷贝粘贴版) - story的天空 - 51CTO技术博客
<o0O> iMadper, :没有指定这个文件  
<o0O> 我先看看有没有这个文件
<o0O> 还真有
<DanShark> gebjgd, 网页出错了。
<gebjgd> DanShark, http://imagebin.org
<gebjgd> DanShark, 出什么错
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 取标题 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<DanShark> gebjgd, Site is down for maintenance.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Available authentication methods are plain, scram-sha-1, cram-md5, gssapi, external, digest-md5, login, and ntlm.
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 你们公司要啥配置 证书我更不知道了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: "15:33 < QiongMangHuo> o0O: login是不标准的啊"
<gebjgd> DanShark, http://picpaste.com/
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不标准?
<DanShark> gebjgd, 服。
<o0O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11386733/    这是重新配置的  按你github上分享的那个形式来得
<DanShark> gebjgd, 男人有啥好看的。
<DanShark> gebjgd, 莫非性取向有问题。？
<o0O> 结果错误提示如下：msmtp: TLS certificate verification failed: the certificate hasn't got a known issuer
<gebjgd> DanShark, 搞鸡
<o0O> 整蒙圈了   
<o0O> 我脑袋疼
<o0O> 5555555555555555
<DanShark> gebjgd, 我不是鸡。
<gebjgd> o0O, tb多好用
<o0O> 我有tb  
<o0O> 这不是想在命令行端爽一下嘛  结果爽P了  
<iMadper> o0O: 这个难道不是说你公司的那个没有被认证?
<o0O> 现在命令行端 我用 mailx  没问题  
<o0O> 但是这货只能发邮件    不能收   于是找到了msmtp+mutt组合    结果却配置不明白了
<o0O> iMadper, :没有被认证？
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: tls file那个你别设置, 会提示你保存证书的
<o0O> iMadper, :认证与否我真不懂了 
<o0O> QiongMangHuo, :拿掉后   还是不通过   就不能用auto on  和  tls on 
<gebjgd> o0O, 有什么可爽的
<o0O> gebjgd, :就是想默默地heppy一下
<gebjgd> o0O, heppy是什么东西？
<o0O> e ---> a
<o0O> QiongMangHuo, :  命令行端收邮件 有什么其他的办法 ？或者是工具？
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 忙活神人。你好
<archl> DanShark, 。。。男人不好看？
<iMadper> o0O: 今天上午我跟你说过了, offlineimap
 * archl 直接拉黑了 DanShark 解释爱麻烦
<DanShark> archl:对。
<DanShark> 我还是不会隐藏ip。
<o0O> iMadper, :不好意思   当时没看到  我现在去查它  
<iMadper> DanShark: 1. 你账号注册了吗?  2. 如果没有, 去注册.  3. 如果注册了, 去#freenode说, 我想要个cloak.
<iMadper> o0O: 毛你没看到, 你还回复我了
<DanShark> iMadper, 哦，谢谢。
<o0O> 恩 ？  有么？  
<o0O> 当时我完全沉浸在m + m上了 
<o0O> iMadper, :你说得这个可以收，也可以发邮件对吧？
<o0O> iMadper, :这个也挺复杂地嘛
<o0O> iMadper, :我疯了  我没耐心了   我要喝酒去……  和命令行说拜拜了   受不了了
<gebjgd> o0O, 用tb多好
<o0O> -_-!!
<gebjgd> o0O, 有桥不走 非要摸着石头过河
<o0O> 也对
<o0O> 受教了
<o0O> 不过这问题没有找到原因呐   
<o0O> 看A片去   提提神   ^_^
<o0O> <戏梦巴黎>  伊娃主演   IDMB评分7.3
<o0O> 谁知道pdgin里如何保存好友发送得gif动画？
<o0O> pidgin里
<gebjgd> o0O, 表情  自定义表情管理
<o0O> 那是向软件中添加表情   然后给别人发
<o0O> 我是说  当别人在聊天窗口里发了动画表情  我如何保存下来
<gebjgd> o0O, 你是真傻还是假傻  右键
<o0O> 右键是“保存图像”   
<o0O> 点了之后就提示：无法识别的类型   默认以png保存该文件
<o0O> 结果你看到的文件就是一张png图片 
<iMadper> o0O: 只能收邮件. 
<iMadper> o0O: 如果你想要收发一体, 考虑用mew或者雷鸟. 
<o0O> mew也是命令行的？
<iMadper> o0O: 可以这么说. 
<o0O> 雷鸟我现在用着  只是他不是命令行的
<yunfan> iMadper: 收发一体？ 你这是要练习欢喜佛嘛
<gfxmode> 233
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么不睡觉跑过来了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在10：20
<gebjgd> yunfan, 上班呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 哼, 改天弄个仁波切来玩玩
<o0O> 你们这是过得哪个时区的时间呐  我这里都16：21了
<gfxmode> Arch下Firefox打开CSDN或者百度贴吧，浏览器会报脚本停止响应，tab标签也关不掉
<gebjgd> gfxmode, debian用户表示喜闻乐见
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我正在揣摩*喜闻乐见*的意思
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 停止响应，跟网站有关么？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 真要自举我就没问题了，坑爹的是我要把gcc卸载了，再用rustc编译程序它就给我报链接的时候找不到库
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 谁闲着没事把gcc装着啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 另外，贵司的程序库里有色情游戏，你们不管管
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: https://launchpad.net/eratohoreverse
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Project_Reverse in Launchpad
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我看不懂 =,=
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 几个汉字总看得懂吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我太单纯
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 魅族MX4 pro,怎么装touch，有经验的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470456 如题 zz: wowoto — 2015-05-27 16:30
<yunfan> iMadper: 好主意 
<nyfair> error: could not exec the linker `gcc`: The system cannot find the file specified
<nyfair> rustc xxooerror: could not exec the linker `gcc`: The system cannot find the file specified
<nyfair> 说好的自举呢
<scateu> 还有这种好事。。。。 赶紧装了一个 =。=
<nyfair> 别说自举了，卸载了gcc都不能正常编译了
<scateu> 不过感觉不太像啊...
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个没办法 就像有的代码里弄几行inline asm 你怎么办
<nyfair> yunfan: 扯谈，汇编又不依赖gcc
<yunfan> nyfair: inline asm的语法是att的 好像其他cc支持？
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> roylez: 我还有个项目 对美工无要求的 你可要参加?
<roylez> yunfan: 没空
<roylez> yunfan: 我需要一个美工
<yunfan> roylez: 谋这样嘛 我需要个外籍人士一起开公司 
<roylez> yunfan: 挂靠绿卡？
<yunfan> roylez: 不是 政策上优惠好多嘛
<yunfan> 反正现在开公司容易 
<yunfan> 税收什么的也方便 想进军国际市场也容易 
<roylez> yunfan: 感觉是黑店
<yunfan> 让有绿卡的去英属维京去注册个
<yunfan> roylez: nonono 是个有意思的 如你有兴趣 可以私聊
<roylez> yunfan: 小窗说吧
<yunfan> 恩 
<yunfan> msg roylez 然后大家可以对你的列表里的items按照指定的属性排序 比如书的话可以按照得分排序 也可以按照出版年份平【排序 
<yunfan> 艹 又跑了 
<BuMangHuo> 啥
 * BuMangHuo 一个月来第一次工作了一下午....
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 小dd, 谁敢羞辱你?
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机带带我
<nyfair> yunfan: 我来当美工
<yunfan> nyfair: 不想被x党渗透
<nyfair> yunfan: 滚
<yunfan> nyfair: 哼
<nyfair> 太可恶了
<nyfair> x党什么时候成贬义词了
<yunfan> 反正没有见过真人 我不能相信你 
<yunfan> 我的原则很简单 且管用
<nyfair> 没意思
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 麻蛋，贵司那个工口游戏太好玩啦，简直停不下来
<palomino|working> ... nyfair 
<iMadper> 一位大爷跟小区里锻炼的人讲：“太极拳的厉害之处，在于它能以柔克钢。” 我拎着一根钢管晃过去，在手里掂量着说：“大爷你再说一遍？” 大爷二话没说，柔软的身段缠绕钢管舞了起来。。。
<palomino|working> 太极拳没白练啊
<iMadper> palomino|working: 是啊. 
<palomino|working> 婀娜大爷
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎么确定浏览网站，受到中间人攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470457 浏览时用 https:// 方式。 如： https:// forum.ubuntu.org.cn https://可能会，受到中间人攻击么？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-27 18:05
<roylez> yunfan: .
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 你们连门卫李大爷都没放过？
<DanShark> I'd like to cloak my ID, thank
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 贵 ubuntu 1404 里面怎么装 sshd?
<BuMangHuo> openssh-server 装不上，说依赖另一个版本的 openssh-client
<BuMangHuo> 但是 openssh-client 已经是最新的了啊
<BuMangHuo> cc 各位 ubuntu 用户
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: sudo apt-get install ssh
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 赞
<BuMangHuo> 这是个什么思路啊？
<sennn> 我回来了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我也不会在这里 :     美国一对夫妇就家庭经济问题进行了激烈的争论。最后,妻子说:"如果不是我的钱,这架电视机不会在这里。如果不是我的钱,你坐着的那把安乐椅不会在这里。如果不是我的钱,这座房子也不会在这里。"   "你这是在嘲笑我吗?"丈夫哼了一声说,"
<^k^>  ─> 如果不是你的钱,我也不会在这里。"
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎么确定浏览网站，受到中间人攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470457 浏览时用 https:// 方式。 如： https:// forum.ubuntu.org.cn 1. https:// 可能会，受到中间人攻击么？ 2.SSL证书是否可信。看Mozill Firefox浏览器，是否预置其根。对否？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05
<^k^>  ─> -27 18:05
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎么确定浏览网站，受到中间人攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470457 浏览时用 https:// 方式。 如： https:// forum.ubuntu.org.cn 问题： 1. https:// 可能会，受到中间人攻击么？ 2.SSL证书是否可信。看Mozill Firefox浏览器，是否预置其根。对否？ zz: DnsUB —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-05-27 18:05
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有人试过让macbook从USB设备上启动ubuntu的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470458 如题，我的意思是把Ubuntu安装在移动硬盘或U盘上，然后mac直接从U盘上启动Ubuntu的。 这样的话就不用破坏mac系统本身的硬盘。而且macbook的USB口基本都3.0的口了，买个USB3.0的U盘
<^k^>  ─> 16G的也就30多块钱，性能应该能满足。主要是ubuntu我只是做个备用。要能实现的话很方便 …
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 【求助！】Ubuntu无法登陆图形化界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470459 我的Ubuntu 14.10 无法登陆图形化界面 tyy1是可以进去的，正常登陆，但是图形界面输入密码之后（如果密码错误会提示），如果密码正确就黑一下屏然后没了 看到有大神说是Xauthority权
<^k^>  ─> 限的问题 试了一下　sudo chown davidwang:davidwang ~./Xauthority 依然无法登陆求助啊！！ zz: davidw …
<sennn> 02 04 12  28 32 06 09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 白果眼 : 一女年幼而许嫁一大汉者,姻期将近。母虑其初婚之夜不能承受,"莫若先将鸡子稍用油润,与你先期开破,省得临时吃苦。"女含之。不意油滑突入牧中,不能得出,遂夹蛋过门。夫据腹良久,牝口阻塞难进,乃大叫曰:"媒人误我,娶一石女矣！母不信,向媳曰:"姑媳无碍
<^k^>  ─> ,把我看看何如?"及看毕,乃骂其子曰:"畜生,亏你在做半世人,一只白果眼也不认得！ "
 * royaso 有美女吗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • gnome扩展每次登录自动禁用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470460 ubuntu gnome 14.04，后升级gnome-shell为3.16，安装了几款扩展，但是每次登陆后本来启用的扩展会全部关闭，求助。 zz: sirniu — 2015-05-27 22:36
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 一个空的软件包依赖上所有需要的软件
<Guest92802> yes
<Guest92802> 哈哈
<ruifeng> 还有人么   
<ruifeng> 为啥我下的chromium字体又错又大，有啥办法调整没  
<ruifeng> 又粗...
<kaliv> american nuts
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-28
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 早早早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医生的担心   : 维克托对女友说:"我这些天老是头疼,早上的事,不到中午就 忘了。昨天我去看医生,告诉他我得了健忘症。" "医生说什么?" "他说我必须先交了钱,才能看玻" "为什么?" "他担心我忘了交钱。"  
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这么早啊
<gfxmode> 今天背笔记本上班，开机后发现笔记本屏幕出现了一条红色的横线
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 直接装 ssh 还是不行，依赖 openssh-server, 还是得先装个  openssh-client=1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1 才能继续
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 贵 U 的 locale 设置没有像 arch 那样可是选择的方式？ 只能手动输入？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我U现在也是systemd了啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 换换换
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 穷啊，想拿去修
<tryit> O0XX, systemd已经无法阻挡了……rhel都用了
<O0XX> tryit: 对对对, 高管说的对
<tryit> O0XX, 又调皮了
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 高管已经钦点 systemd 了 ？
<BuMangHuo> systemd 吼啊
<helloworld> hello
<chihchun> world
<ubrl> helloworld:点点点.  22:23
<iMadper> helloworld: 高管!
<kandu> helloworld: 高管早
<helloworld> .
<gfxmode> 已经中午了
<helloworld> :(
<gfxmode> 姓高，名管
<kandu> helloworld: 高管说的对。高管中午好。
<helloworld> iMadper, 名校的威力不可估量
<helloworld> helloworld, 即使是社招
 * BuMangHuo 终于搞到大新闻了
<helloworld> cc iMadper 
<BuMangHuo> helloworld: 高管早
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你们啊, 总是想搞大新闻
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://zhangzhe.wang/music/
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ 长者网-为长者续命
<BuMangHuo> helloworld: 高管好神秘， whois 都看不到
<helloworld> iMadper, 无形中心里定位就高出一大截
 * O0XX ~tryit@li989-80.members.linode.com
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥新闻>
<iMadper> helloworld: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: tryit 高管钦点了 systemd 啊
<helloworld> iMadper, 名校光环
<helloworld> iMadper, 除非能力出众到可以藐视这个规则
<iMadper> helloworld: 因为面试有时候也看不出能力, 所以靠光环也帮忙过滤一下而已吧...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是咩?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: systemd赞赞哒, 但是我没用...
<helloworld> iMadper, 对的
<helloworld> iMadper, 我也不想用，可也不得不用
 * BuMangHuo 西方的哪个国家都还没去过.....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我也没去过啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的ssd掉速巨严重, 昨天测试, 拷贝一个大文件, 速度40mb/s...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 刷了一下固件, 现在200mb/s
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啥 ssd
<BuMangHuo> 还要刷固件儿？
<O0XX> iMadper: 毛, 西方最大的国家你都去过
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 840evo
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... 
<iMadper> O0XX: 水深火热国?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你呀, too young
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 即兴发挥 : 德国明星在柏林剧院演出时,喜欢即兴发挥几句,害得与他搭档的演员无所适从。因此,导演让他不要再搞什么即兴创作。第二天夜场,当他骑在马上出台时,马竟然在台上撒起尿来,引得观众轰然大笑。他窘迫之际,灵机一动说:"它忘了我曾告诉它,不要即兴发挥。"  
<^k^>  ─>
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 看见买买买，你们跑的比谁都快
<O0XX> iMadper: too simple
<iMadper> .... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 丫怎么也来了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 因为彼得啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 见彼得???
<iMadper> O0XX: 彼得这么大脸?
<O0XX> iMadper: 彼得来了可是要搞个大新闻的...
<iMadper> O0XX: ... .... .....
<iMadper> O0XX: bdw系列里面, 笔记本没有标准电压的cpu好像?
<O0XX> iMadper: 好像还真是, bdw的mobile都是U
<O0XX> iMadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadwell_(microarchitecture)
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Broadwell (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> O0XX: 这就奇怪了, rmbp 15这次更新用的啥cpu? 总不会定位移动工作站, 用的跟超级本一样的低压cpu吧...
<O0XX> iMadper: vpro的正常电压的
 * tryit_ "If you find it strange that id, which is the name of a field in the structure, can be passed as a parameter, welcome to the world of macros. Don’t worry- the C preprocessor expands this to valid C code."
<O0XX> iMadper: 多金小基佬
<iMadper> O0XX: vpro是个啥意思?
<iMadper> O0XX: 多前小百合
<iMadper> O0XX: 错了, 前多小百合
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 买 mbp 了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不买.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我是果黑啊
<O0XX> iMadper: vpro就是显卡NB版
<iMadper> O0XX: 口胡
<iMadper> O0XX: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=I_w_Txn_ME7nE7kbXILm_bvUgOtvR1TjS_CNpte1DDw5pXSKxCGr2hKzE86W-JmmirSTYRncrEp5cW3paBe2w_
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ vPro_百度百科
<iMadper> O0XX: 你看看贵公司大百科
<O0XX> iMadper: 对对对
<BuMangHuo> 搞个转换短链接的 bot 吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 行啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: openshit可以搞起
<BuMangHuo> 超过一行的链接， 对 vimperator 用户太痛苦了
<BuMangHuo> 得打开地址栏， 粘帖第一行进去，粘帖第二行进去，回车， 关闭地址栏...
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 按p，不就是打开地址么？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 两行
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 两行的地址怎么破
<gfxmode> 母鸡
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: http://picpaste.com/scrot-uJLqhPV1.png 
<BuMangHuo> 对吧，所以翻译短链接很是很有必要的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为何要复制粘贴呢?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 直接点链接不就打开了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: weechat 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个是你的terminal做的爱
<iMadper> 做的啊
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 艹...
<iMadper> 输入法暴露人生...
<BuMangHuo> 玩这么大
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求求大神 帮我解决一些 拜托拜托了@@@@安装ettercap 0.7.4.1 一make 就停止 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470463 [color=#FF4000]checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no Configuring ettercap 0.7.4.1... checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether b
<^k^>  ─> uild environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking …
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: t66y真的挂了?
<nyfair> t66y是什么
<nyfair> bot呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX 饿了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 吃
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对啊
 * BuMangHuo 掉线侠
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 然后同一天你发的那个 ago 域名也到期了
<BuMangHuo> 不知道续费了没有
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 去吃?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 想去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: èµ°èµ°èµ°   cc O0XX 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: èµ°èµ°èµ°   cc O0XX
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: èµ°èµ°èµ° cc iMadper O0XX
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们是不是也该去了?
<onlylove_> nyfair: t66y可能是caoliu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 机上广播（七） : "各位旅客大家好,这是您的机长,欢迎搭乘本班机由松山飞往高雄。现在我有个小小的要求,有航班机即将由我们的右侧滑过,请各位补满右边靠窗的座位,好让他们以为我们没有受到经济不景气的影响,谢谢您的合作。"
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 小白一个，Xubuntu14.04软件使用的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470464 一个是docky,在商店安装或者终端都是没有中文的版本，而且还是没有三维背景的，怎么安装有三维背景的版本？ 还有一个是Smplayer,只要一快进就会画面扭曲或者没声音，还有不能记住上
<^k^>  ─> 次播放时间位置， 怎么解决？ zz: yuccae — 2015-05-28 12:48
<mayli> test
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  00:57
<mayli> ubrl: kk jiqiren?
<mayli> > 2*2
<ubrl> mayli: 4 => https://eval.in/371569
<Hydra1> 有谁买过搬瓦工低配一年3.99美元的VPS做翻墙的吗？
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 我用的4.99的
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 你是架VPN还是SS？
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: ss
<Hydra1> 看youtube怎么样
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，我辞职回家做游戏了
<nyfair> yunfan: 以后多照顾照顾啊
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 挺好, 只要你ISP的出口好就行
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 要推荐链接么? :D
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 现在低价的没货了 最小的是5.99$一年 128M内存那种
<hoxily> nyfair: 做illusion那类游戏么？
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 能不能劳烦开youtube抓个速度图看看？
<nyfair> hoxily: 那就亏死了
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 能流畅看720p吗
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: ... 好吧, 记得用我的链接注册
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 这都不是事儿啊
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 要不你给个测试账号我试一下，试完了你就关掉:-D
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 想得美
<nyfair> hoxily: illusion那种废渣游戏跟輪舞曲Duo比起来就是翔
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 那劳烦抓个图吧，谢谢
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: http://picpaste.com/2015-05-28-133601_1920x1080_scrot-XQ9xiGs7.png
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: https://bandwagonhost.com/aff.php?aff=2456&pid=21
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Bandwagon Host - Shopping Cart
<Hydra1> youtube连接速度能稳定在1M多？
<hoxily> nyfair: 这个吗？http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3387251154
<ubrl> hoxily: ⇪ 【撸完水】轮舞曲Duo -夜明けのフォルテシモ-观后感_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 看油管能稳定在1M多？
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 我就刚开截了个图 没试过一直看
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 取决于你的国际出口, 我在家看得比公司开心
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 看1080p需要缓冲吗？
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 取决于你的国际出口
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 我国际出口一般
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 那你用啥都一般
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 哎
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 瓶颈限制住了
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 电信坑啊，没办法
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 所以你纠结也没用
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 也就希望能流畅看720p，1080是不敢想了
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 你希望不好使, 有的人的国际出口用啥都只能看160p
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 国际出口哪里测？speedtest吗
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 哪儿都不能测
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 国际出口受时段影响太大
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 肯定有测的法子吧，就说非高峰时段
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: speedtest选个海外节点吧
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 搬瓦工都是美国节点吧，选美国几个常见节点测试看看就知道
<BuMangHuo> 你们那个  youtube 上面速度之类信息的截图是怎么搞的
<BuMangHuo> https://wzyboy.im/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/youtube-4k-nghttpx.png
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ image/png
<BuMangHuo> 类似这种 cc QiongMangHuo wzssyqa_ 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 邮件 nerd info
<BuMangHuo> wzssyqa_: 这个 wzyboy 是你不
<QiongMangHuo> 右键
<BuMangHuo> 那不是 flash 么
<BuMangHuo> 哦看到了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: thx. momo
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 反正根据我的经验， 看 720p y2b 的话，至少搬瓦工不会成为你的瓶颈
<Hydra1> BuMangHuo: youtube可以用html5格式，右键选择统计详情，更详细
<Hydra1> BuMangHuo: 你也用过搬瓦工低配VPS吗
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 瞎说，我能那么屌丝么，我用的顶配
<BuMangHuo> lol
<Hydra1> BuMangHuo: lol，顶配是啥配置
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 哦，不对，是那个廉价版本的顶配, 9.99$/y 啊
<Hydra1> BuMangHuo: 是什么配置？
<BuMangHuo> 忘掉了.....
<BuMangHuo> 稍等啊
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 等我
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: https://bandwagonhost.com/aff.php?aff=2456&pid=22
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Bandwagon Host - Shopping Cart
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra1: 赶紧买买买
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 512 ram, 5G ssd
<BuMangHuo> 对对，就这个顶配的
<ruifeng> 我怎么找不到更改字体的地方，在哪里呢。。。。  
<Hydra1> BuMangHuo:  512RAM那应该很不错了，流量每个月多少
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: QiongMangHuo 给你发了啊，你点开看
<BuMangHuo> 500g
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 他发给你的那个链接买买买
<Hydra1> 不急 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不喜欢舌头 : 主妇从肉铺买了猪舌回家,正在楼上收拾房间,她对在楼下看书的小儿子说:"如果肉店有人来收账,就从我的钱包里拿两元给他。" 刚好牧师来访,小儿子说:"妈妈,有人来了。" "给他两块钱,"主妇说,"告诉他,我不喜欢他那里的舌头。"
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 唉, 比你还磨叽啊...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我特么白白当两回客服了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ......
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我不墨迹啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: "呵呵"
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你昨天问的那个是粤语
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 什么意思
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你们明不明白的意思
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 老司机
<Niac> 好坑啊
<nyfair> 尼玛，上回说到ubuntu仓库有工口游戏，这回我在archlinux仓库也发现了
<nyfair> 牛牛们，你们怎么看
<linusp> nyfair: debian的仓里有么 ლ(╹◡╹ლ) 
<nyfair> linusp: 大便不感兴趣
<nyfair> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/openmw/ 少女卷轴3的同人黄油啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Arch Linux - openmw 0.36.0-1 (x86_64)
<laxtiz> RPM Funsion 也有 openmw .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 朋友、同事的爆雷笑料 : 一哥们头发自然卷很严重,一日去理发店和理发师说怎么剪怎么剪,巴拉巴拉说了一堆。理发师听完说道:老弟呀,你这头发要是这么剪,就白烫了…
<o0O> 大家好   请教一个问题  我在ubuntu 命令行登陆ftp   结果中文全部显示成了问号
<o0O> 这个有什么办法解决 ？
<o0O> 我在百度上看了一些帖子   可能没找准    都不行
<nyfair> 什么ftp客户端？
<o0O> 包括临时性的解决办法  如 set ftp:charset gbk  之类的  不好使
<o0O> 没有安装什么客户端    就是终端里自带的ftp命令
<royaso> o0O: server是什么os?linux类的?
<nyfair> 这和server有哪门子关系，gbk就是事实标准
<o0O> ftp登陆后 显示得是unix
<nyfair> unix的ftp也会设置gbk的
<nyfair> 要是你傻逼服务器用utf8,直接windows打开看到的就是乱码
<laxtiz> 干吗不用Filezilla ？
<nyfair> 干吗要用filezilla
<o0O> 我觉得这个和server没有多大关系  
<nyfair> 是啊
<o0O> 应该是本地终端显示的问题
<laxtiz> 我习惯直接scp
<nyfair> 浏览器打开呗
<o0O> 我设置了LANG=zh_CN.GBK  等等  都不行
<o0O> filezilla这个软件我有  现在讨论得是命令行的
<nyfair> 也许那个本来就是utf-8?
<nyfair> windows访问乱码么
<o0O> 我没有win机器   不知道
<royaso> o0O: 我刚测试了,果然是和你一样的问题,
<o0O> 如果本来就是utf8的  那我这里就不应该出现问题呀
<nyfair> 乱码就乱码吧，iconv转一下
<o0O> 呵  
<o0O> what??
<o0O> 怎么转？
<nyfair> 不会
<laxtiz> 同上
<nyfair> gbk才应该成为标准，unicode标准委员会就是一群傻逼
<nyfair> 还搞什么黑人表情
<royaso> iconv sadf.txt -f gbk -t utf8 (也许是这样,man iconv看看
<royaso> 不过,都乱码了,还怎么选取文件啊
<nyfair> gbk完美兼容拉丁字母，简繁日韩
<nyfair> 其他语言自己折腾去，反正gbk够用了
<royaso> convmv - converts filenames from one encoding to another  
<royaso> iconv是转换文件内容
<royaso> convmv 是转换文件名
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 赞赞的
<o0O> 转来转去  也没有解决乱码的问题呀
<o0O> 还是用GUI客户端吧
<nyfair> 老司机们，有没有开源的中二名字生成器
<royaso> O0XX: 我搞定了!!!
<royaso> 只要两个字符
<royaso> qc
<royaso> 如何再ls
<royaso> 马上就显示了,完全没问题!
<BuMangHuo> 携程也被挖掘机干断了？
<BuMangHuo> 或者用了帽子系统被 rm -rf / 了?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩斩早
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你早上就黑过我了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 一天只允许黑一次啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 想黑就黑
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 对吧，妹子首壕
<O0XX> happyaron: 对吧, 夜店小王子
 * BuMangHuo 拜夜店小王子 happyaron
 * gfxmode 拜夜店小王子 happyaron
<happyaron> 卧槽你们全家都是夜店小王子
<happyaron> tmd我啥时候去了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 先给我个妹子再说
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉最近火气太旺啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 不被黑黑怎么开心呐
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> TAT
<caasi> 请问有没有开源的会议系统
<caasi> 就像IEEE学术会议那种
<nyfair> ieee那种讨论钱的不是到处都有么
<caasi> nyfair, 不是要参加……是要举办一个小型的讨论会，但是网站还是要专业一点的
<DanShark> whois DanShark
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉小王子
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, ping
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: pong
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 什么事情 我快下班了
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你们qa招够了么？还剩么？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 啊 母鸡啊
<kenifanying> 求教一下，libreoffice 输入下划线的时候，到行尾就无法转到下一行了，求教怎么解决？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ^^
<Destine> iMadper, ping
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: iMadper 开会去了
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 问 O0XX 这个消息他们组的人都知道
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你们找行政的实习生不?
<Destine> O0XX, ping
<O0XX> Destine: pong
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 什么叫行政的实习生？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 就是不会技术的 intern
<Destine> O0XX, 贵社qa招满了吗？
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 是包括admin，销售和人力吗？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 对, 有的话微信跟我讲 我下班了
<O0XX> Destine: 貌似没有qa的坑了
<Destine> O0XX, 前一阵不还5个么。。。
<O0XX> Destine: 那都是外包
<Destine> O0XX, 外包是contrator的意思是吗？
<O0XX> Destine: 对对哒
<Destine> O0XX, 哦，那这个算了。
<Destine> O0XX, 别的坑还有吗？
<O0XX> Destine: 所有坑都在这个里 http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ Canonical | Careers | All current vacancies
<Destine> O0XX, 嗯，好的，我看看，感谢。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老太太捐书 : 前不久,我们社区要为一个贫困地区的学校捐书。一位老太太提着个包跑来了。她气喘吁吁地对社区工作人员说:"小同志,我在家找了半天没大书,你看这些小书能捐不?"工作人员接过老太太的包一看不禁乐了,里面装着十多本家用电器说明书。
<yunfan> nyfair: 为毛不混opera?
<nyfair> yunfan: 经济独立了，接下来就该追寻梦想了
<nyfair> 有愿意从帽帽和c纪跳槽的么
<BuMangHuo> bash 里面， 有个命令的参数是 list 'test1, test2, test3....' 这样，脚本里面怎么写来产生这样的参数呢, 例如到 test256
<BuMangHuo> 哦，想到了
<BuMangHuo> 哎不对， 连接字符串儿的那个命令叫啥来着
<yunfan> nyfair: 我靠 你卖房了还是榜到大款了？
<yunfan> nyfair: 要包我不 
<O0XX> iMadper: BuMangHuo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1925213
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ 【我要和你生孩子】雷总敖厂长单曲《生娃》 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: python -c 'print ",  ".join(sys.argv[1:])'
<yunfan> O0XX: 不是生猴子么
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我是想生成个字符串儿，内容是 "test1, test2, .... test256" 这样嘛
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我不是print了?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 昂，我还是用 bash 吧，搞定了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: how?
<nyfair> yunfan: 没事，我还有房子能卖
<yunfan> nyfair: 那为毛要做游戏 现在做游戏基本前途不大了 
<yunfan> 都给大公司垄断了 
<alvin_rxg> bash seq?
<yunfan> 如果你做网游的话 上次我有个朋友 后面有个老板要买游戏 
<nyfair> yunfan: 不需要赚钱，只需要实现曾经的想法罢了
<BuMangHuo> for 1 = 1; 1 < 256; i++ do list+="test$i," ; done
<yunfan> nyfair: 那我也想做个游戏 等你实现了梦想以后 顺便帮我实现下 我的要求不高 就是2D的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 果然粗暴 但是很粗
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 我不跟某党勾结
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个谁知道呢 何况你突然跟我说经济独立了 
<sennn> 誰想中彩票?
<sennn> 大樂透,雙色球?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux相关的那些Telegram群 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470469 点击加群链接就可以加入。 总部: Linux群 https://telegram.me/joinchat/05a7898401 ... 8540ae6270 (该群已爆满，无法加入) 分部： ArchLinux群: https://telegram.me/joinchat/05a7898401 ... ca4b5a6548 Debian群: https://telegram.me/join
<^k^>  ─> chat/05a7898401 ... ba8b02002c Fedora群: <!-- m
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: t66y居然跳转到 godaddy 去了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 什么是网关？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470470 ISP：电信 网络：宽带（一台电脑，没局域网。） 网关，是指什么？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-28 18:39
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不是数据丢了么
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不知道
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 最近精神生活极度空虚
<sennn> 你需要oracle
<ELiteZ> http://skraito-0x71.tumblr.com/post/120096070437/elitez-news-for-http-allods-com-player
<ubrl> ELiteZ: ⇪ -= ELITEZ NEWS , FOR HTTP://ALLODS.COM PLAYER ,... - -= EliteZ Which is Tornado Crypto =-
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ACER4750G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470472 原来的系统是win7 u盘。光盘，还有硬盘安装。多是停留在这个界面无法继续了 镜像没有问题MD5检查过 论坛里看到 这种操作方式 ubuntu开机后即进入initramfs的解决办法； 输入exit后登陆系统，然后 /*测试了一下第
<^k^>  ─> 一步就卡住，输入exit 还是在（initramfs）下根本进不了系统）*/ 在終端機輸入 sudo gedit /et …
<nyfair> 咦，bsdtar能解压7z了？我没装p7zip啊
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 无聊晒截图.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470473 选区_001.png 选区_002.png 选区_003.png 选区_005.png 选区_006.png zz: tracyone — 2015-05-28 20:24
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Audacious播放音乐卡顿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470474 15.04的Bubuntu，以前用一台比较差的机器反而不卡，这台机器比较好（内存更大，cpu更好，硬盘更新）反而卡，求解！ zz: dfsr — 2015-05-28 21:15
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  09:20
<kingbo> 今天被一个小问题难住了:a=\"asdfasf\";b=`echo {$a}`;echo $b;为什么双引号还在？
<kingbo> a=\"asdfasf\";b=`echo $a`;echo $b
<kingbo> 结果是"asdfasf"而不是asdfasf
<kingbo> 能帮我解答一下么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8235.html 沙丁鱼罐头 : 一名歹徒拿一包炸药劫持了飞机,飞机在飞行中油料耗尽必需紧急降落。 机长对劫机犯说:"赶快把炸药扔出飞机,在迫降中会有剧烈振动会爆炸的！ " 劫机犯喝道:"少废话！我还没听说过沙丁鱼罐头会爆炸！ "
<kingbo> 已解决，使用eval可以使a=\"adasf\";b=`eval echo $a`;echo $b成功打印出adasf，不带引号，对于cmd="ssh -o  ProxyCommand=\"connect -S ...\""; eval sshpass -p 1234 $cmd;非常有用
<kingbo> 直接sshpass -p 1234 $cmd;只会提示/bin/bash: -c:行0: 寻找匹配的 `"' 是遇到了未预期的文件结束符
<pity> kingbo: ssh -p 1234 remote_host $'command'
<pity> kingbo: $'...' 中好像只有出现 ' 才需要转义，其它直接写
<pity> kingbo: ssh ali $'uptime | awk \'{print $3, " days"}\''
<kingbo> pity: 不太明白，好象我俩说的实现不一样
<pity> kingbo: 你是想把本地变量传到远程主机上？
<kingbo> pity: 我只是想作个二级代理，由于有多个上级代理，ProxyCommand选项会不一样，所以ssh命令只好放在cmd变量里，再用sshpass调用
<kingbo> pity: 都是本地参数
<pity> kingbo: 哦，我以为是遇到了引号转义的问题
<kingbo> pity: 主要是cmd内必须会带有引号，最后才想到用eval，走了不少弯路
<pity> kingbo: $cmd 是在远程主机上执行的吧？
<pity> kingbo: 在本地定义，传到远程主机上执行？
<kingbo> pity: $cmd不是远程，是sshpass的前端，就是ssh,而ssh的参数用到ProxyCommand连接一级代理
<pity> kingbo: 呃，没用过 sshpass
<pity> kingbo: ssh 代理如果是翻墙好像很容易被封吧
<kingbo> pity: 我是翻我们公司那股墙...
<happyaron> kingbo: 要代理很多层么。。。
<kingbo> ha
<kingbo> happyaron: 三层，家里路由一层，公司别人的代理，我自己机器再代一层
<kingbo> happyaron: 必须走家里，要不上不了QQ，开不了股票
<kingbo> happyaron: 有国外的更好，可我没有
<kingbo> happyaron: 一次性出国，不过家里了
<pity> kingbo: 代理层数多了不好，一层慢了就全慢了
<kingbo> pity: :能用就不错，最担心的是别人关机我就上不了网
<chihchun> 愛用 proxychians+ssh socks proxy
<pity> kingbo: 风险多
<kingbo> pity: 还好，整个线路三级ssh嵌套，三次加密想破解应该不容易
<kingbo> pity: 与家里路由最终openvpn构建局域网
<kingbo> chihchun: 有路由器转发不用代理的
<pity> kingbo: 曲线翻墙……
<kingbo> pity: 唉，纯属欺负领导不知道openssh
<chenjia404> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> chenjia404 say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<chenjia404> thk
<gebjgd> chenjia404, 该用linux了
<chenjia404> i use ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-29
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • mysql-server 如何无人安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470478 apt-get install mysql-server 每次都要输几次密码，如何用脚本实现无人值守安装。 zz: sunweiqiang — 2015-05-29 2:03
<yaguang> n
<yaguang> q
<yaguang> quit
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】java的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470487 有木有人遇到过这个问题，java环境配好了，但可以一打开终端就会提示JAVA_HOME命令为找到。具体如图： zz: zhou5154240 — 2015-05-29 9:00
<BuMangHuo> ubuntu 里面左边的那一条东西叫个啥来着？
<BuMangHuo> 默认桌面
<tracyone> 叫做launcher
<tracyone> 按下super建出来的界面叫做dash
<BuMangHuo> o
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:  斩斩
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 今天咋这么早
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我早就到了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: imadper 都还没啦i
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 爆个照
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 谁？我？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 废话啊
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，有这样提示框？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470488 Mozilla Firefox 浏览器输入： https: //forum.ubuntu.org.cn 点击网站链接，就会弹出这样的框(图)，这是什么原因？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-29 10:02
<BuMangHuo> 不要信他们说的，我没斩过妹子，就一丑Ｂ
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 爆了照约的时候就没新鲜感了啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那你倒约啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 每次约你你哪次去了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不不不
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 约起来
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 得一个一个约啊
<BuMangHuo> 不然真的太尴尬哇，紧张硬不起来咋办
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 硬不起来就撸起来
<BuMangHuo> 昨儿吧推特上面几个发黄图的　unfo 了
<BuMangHuo> 丫发的太多了，搞得上班的时候都没法刷推
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 然后呢, 决定自己发?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 然后打算注册个小号去 fo
 * BuMangHuo 今天体验一下不带手机的生活啊
<archl> BuMangHuo,不带手机都可以
<BuMangHuo> archl: 可以个P，现在已经卡住了，没法定饭了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你需要刷人生了
<archl> BuMangHuo,  用电脑定啊
<BuMangHuo> archl: 没有支付宝微信，怎么付款
<archl> BuMangHuo 货到
<archl> BuMangHuo 到付
<BuMangHuo> archl: 在线支付  -15 元
<archl> BuMangHuo, 信用卡
<BuMangHuo> archl: 没有验证码信用卡搞毛
<BuMangHuo> archl: 国内信用卡支付要手机短信验证的
<archl> BuMangHuo, 百度钱包 - 
<BuMangHuo> archl: 一样， 没有手机
<BuMangHuo> archl: 百度钱包还减 18 呢，可是真的不想再多一个钱包了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那就接受现实出去吃
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 软件园儿啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 离吃饭的地方很远
<archl> BuMangHuo,  接受现实，要求别的妹子给你做好每天带给你
<archl> BuMangHuo, 就这样
<archl> BuMangHuo, 就这样做，赶紧去找周围的妹子要求做饭
<BuMangHuo> 主要是旁边这哥们办离职去了找不到了。。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 找上上司给你订餐
<archl> happyaron,  壕-
<archl> happyaron, 壕，昨天我基金损失 1800
<roylez_> archl: 壕
<archl> roylez_,  结果就平了 一个月没变化
<archl> roylez, 乐乐乐乐 - 
 * archl 好久没摸摸乐乐了
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不是要破 5000 点么
<archl> roylez,  乐乐看看我的 http://www.jianshu.com/p/c890943bf9c5
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 讲稿修改本 - 简书
<archl> BuMangHuo, 什么？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不懂，我没怎么研究股市
<archl> BuMangHuo, 管它破多少点，最近一周基金都是赔死
<roylez> archl: 渣渣
<archl> roylez, 乐乐摸头
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 只装ubuntu系统的如何分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470490 8G内存， 1T硬盘。准备只装个ubuntu。想问下，如何分区呢？ swap root home这些 每个应该多少？ （不用考虑装windos了） zz: 南风如歌 — 2015-05-29 10:28
<happyaron> archl: 哦
<happyaron> archl: 不要跳楼，等待反弹
<archl> happyaron, 我已经跳楼了。
<archl> happyaron, 现在货币基金12846 损失了1200。准备干嘛呢。
<happyaron> archl: 额滴神啊那本频道的人是不是都活见鬼了
<archl> happyaron,  不知道啊。
<archl> happyaron,  我想做什么呢？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 有空木有？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 啥事
<HowIsItGoing> 帮我试下company vpn
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 妈蛋，我就感觉我的帐号有问题，IS死活不承认。
<happyaron> 咋试
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 帮我试下我的conf file用你的帐号能用不
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Cairo-Dock几个小问题询问，强迫症作祟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470491 1.怎么在任务栏图标混合图标模式下，把chrome和chrome的插件图标分开 2.无论是不是在任务栏图标混合模式下，Sublime都是单独的一个窗口 这两个问题不知道有没有什么办法解决 zz: 烈焰火凤
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-05-29 10:53
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我从来没有登录过啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 辣好吧
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你要弄个大新闻?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 啥新闻？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: vpn咋了?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 连上了包走不通
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对了，那个哈哈rap太赞
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你资词不资词啊?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 喉啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你要问我字词不字词，那我告诉你啊， 无可缝告
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 你的company vpn帐号用过嘛？
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 没用过, 
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，这个月发奖金了？！ O0XX_ 
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 你又壕了...
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 拜壕
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 拜壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 傻缺fesco，扣了一大堆税
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 还是基数太大..
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 壕毛，拜adam去
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 像我就没扣多少
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 你没发么？
<O0XX_> HowIsItGoing: 只发了工资单..
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 我就说工资单，钱还没到手呢
<archl> HowIsItGoing,  你们晒晒工资单我也可以啊。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不是都会用最优的方式发么
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: fesco是二逼
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 一次都发了，然后扣说扣到吐血
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 贵司不拆开发么
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 发多少贵司财务可以分两次发吧， 第一次多的，按照年终奖方式，剩下的，放到下个月工资算个税
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 年终奖也扣税了，20%
<BuMangHuo> 这样能少扣许多呢
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 但是如果在临界点那里分开的话，税率能低一个级别
<BuMangHuo> 比如奖金 55000 的话， 在 54000 这里分开，分两次发，直接能低一档
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 好像不是吧 计税是看一年总入 再定税率 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 没有
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 一年有一次机会的优惠算法
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这样 那个优惠算法应该就是专门针对年终吧
<yunfan> 贵国这个计税各种折腾 还不如美帝的个人所得来收呢
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 针对年终奖，每年可以用一次
<yunfan> 草他奶奶 
<yunfan> 这就跟不断修改代码来改变逻辑实现一样扯淡
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 这至少给了点优惠啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我是说他搞这么多乱七八糟的政策 还不如统一用一个政策 有钱人可以花钱雇人研究避税 穷鬼反而多交了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 昂，这问题估计就大了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你要推行一条鞭法？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不过按照现在的物价，提高起征点倒很有必要啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 个人所得税统一制定才有意义 你现在工资代扣 许多个体户根本不走工资 你怎么扣呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: HowIsItGoing 啥时候能到帐啊?
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 6.1之前
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo> 我还以为今天
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 不对啊, 就是今天, nnnnd
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 没说不是今天啊?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: 不对啊，就是今天，
<HowIsItGoing> 明天周六了
 * O0XX_ 我从来没说过不是今天啊..我说的是6.1前
<chihchun> 欸，中国也是五月报税吗....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.55.jcNGKq&id=13350241294&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ [美国包税直送] Kinesis Advantage 茶轴人体工学 机械键盘-淘宝网
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> O0XX_: 吃吃吃?
<O0XX_> iMadper: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<iMadper> O0XX_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.1.q4GFJQ&id=13350137375&scm=1007.10115.6103.i13350241294&pvid=05cb8024-9f2c-481d-99ea-c7f160a1ea1f
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ [包税直送]Kinesis Advantage Pro 人体工学机械键盘 茶轴 含踏板-淘宝网
 * iMadper 含踏板...
 * BuMangHuo QiongMangHuo 发奖金了？ 今天股市会大涨吧？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 拿进去对冲吧
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Bay Trail-T X86平板电脑安装ubuntu记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470492 先后在两款atom平板电脑上尝试安装ubuntu，因为其中遇到了一些问题，在此也做一简单记录，以便给做类似尝试的朋友参考。 第一次在酷比魔方iwork7上安装ubuntu 15.04 x64。iwork7配置：Z373
<^k^>  ─> 5F + 2G RAM + 32G eMMC； iwork7的uefi是32位的，因此制作可以u盘启动的安装盘需要bootia32.efi文件 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 电脑登陆问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470493 用一台双显卡（集成显卡和N卡）笔记本在移动硬盘安装了ubuntu 15.04，bios里设置双显卡都可以切换时，系统无法登陆，卡死，bios里取消掉显卡切换后，可以登陆，用软件中心安装了X-server，n卡装了驱动，其
<^k^>  ─> 中提示卸载掉部分驱动（估计N卡的老驱动），这时bios里设置显卡可切换时，系统可以正 …
<nyfair_> 3年之后，我又开始装archlinux了，尼玛不会了
<nyfair_> 网络启动，现在root@archiso，然后敲什么命令？
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair_:  poweroff
<nyfair> 你妹
<nyfair> 那个不是我
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing iMadper|ZQiong ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<laxtiz> ..
<julianwa> ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 装穷?
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<laxtiz> ArchLinux 的wiki 这么全面。。
<nyfair> laxtiz: 安装界面有wiki?
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 我啥都没说啊....
<laxtiz> 请问什么叫界面？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: zqiong
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 真穷的意思....
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 真.穷疯了
<BuMangHuo> http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/330219 iMadper|ZQiong 这个划算么
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ SEIKO 精工 SSC081 男士光动能腕表 $149.99（约￥1000）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<laxtiz> nyfair look here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_guide
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Installation guide - ArchWiki
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 不划算. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 哎？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 非机械表, 不买超过100的. 
<BuMangHuo> http://ym.zdmimg.com/201505/28/55672417893fa4003.png_e600.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 这张图看起来挺好看
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 推荐HP的赠品表, 走时精准, 超过各种天文台认证
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不错啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 售价39 rmb
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我要天文台认证的干嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我觉得不错, 光动能的..
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 我说, 比天文台认证的还准
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 别听 iMadper|ZQiong的, 他奶一屋
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 才卖39rmb
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 没货卖吧
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 我给你找
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 昂，新的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 或者是他这张照片P 的很不错？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.ZgR2c5&id=8728183892&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪ HP惠普珍藏精表 男式手表 惠普手表 HP赠品手表-淘宝网 pp: 45.00 
<BuMangHuo> 反正看那张图的话，真的想买买买
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 废话, 一个几十块钱的东西, 哪儿至于买二手...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 看着样子不错..估计表带会是个败笔
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 可以淘宝换嘛
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 等等再买吧.
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 买吧
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 等有钱了直接上万国
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 那我等不起吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 先带着, 逼格先涨上去
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 要相信我洒
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哪个
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我要不找丈母娘商量一下？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 或者折中, 买汉密尔顿大飞
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 以后有钱了换 劳斯丹顿
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 1000~这个啊
 * BuMangHuo 把媳妇改名万国？　不行，上万国的人太多
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 劳斯丹顿比hp还便宜吧
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong:咋可能, 表中的劳斯莱斯啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 买个精工五号也行啊. 三百多
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.pcstore.com.tw/nekowalk/M02431714.htm
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ PChome Online 坝┍刁 - NK﹁紈弘珇璸 - RN骋吹う箉Ч篴模︹╧况
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 完了换这个..逼格满满
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 精工５号？
<BuMangHuo> 我就知道女朋友５号啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这个不是八星八贱吧？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: ... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.2oUmcT&id=44207215444&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪ 法国代购 全球联保 PP百达翡丽175周年表王5175R-001腕表 限量7枚-淘宝网 pp: 28500000.00 
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/33958563/TB28sZNbVXXXXX3XpXXXXXXXXXX-33958563.jpg  这个, 写清楚了, 精工5号是野战用表...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 5 号是机械表吧
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 不太喜欢野战啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: iMadper|ZQiong 中国人用国货 iMadper|ZQiong: 中
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: iMadper|ZQiong http://item.jd.com/1017849140.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 北京（beijing）手表 陀飞轮机械表 雅典娜手工深浮雕18K金 鳄鱼皮表带限量款手表【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<nyfair> 现在format分区用什么格式？
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 看到陀飞轮了...
<nyfair> 几年没用了，谁教教我
<nyfair> reiser ext zfs btrfs?
 * O0XX|Qiong 这个真的很漂亮啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: ext3/4
<nyfair> thx
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 2015年5月29日金曜日 10:15, JP 東京都　　 荒川区 配達完了（メール便の場合は、ポスト投函で配達完了となります）
<BuMangHuo> ext4 呗
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这好看？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不好看啊?
 * QiongMangHuo btrfs路过
<BuMangHuo> 不好看啊
<BuMangHuo> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2491083110
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【新人必看】精工5号机械表推荐！！！_精工5号吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> mirrorlish这么多，怎么编辑用养猪场来着？
<nyfair> mirrorlist
<nyfair> 这个wiki根本没写啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 么么哒
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 太快了
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 说完整!!!!
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 你这话容易有歧义!
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 妹的!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 配送太快了
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 乖~
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 你买肾了?
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 买块儿表的话, 让 QiongMangHuo 从霓虹帮你带就是了
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，球带块表儿
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 借了公司的t450s了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 包裹还有空么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没问题
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有的是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞的
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 买回来当面给 BuMangHuo 就是了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 对对对
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 我刚才就想到了. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒, 我可以作陪
 * O0XX|Qiong 还需要人作陪么?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我这就借t450s和x1c 3rd做N+1
 * BuMangHuo 玩这么大？
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 需要个裸陪.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你那天去呐
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 不怕, 我们有6台450s
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 你是因为剪贴板儿切换到chrome么?
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 不服?
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 而
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 霓虹国有卖这个的么? https://www.soylent.com
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Soylent - Free Your Body
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: QiongMangHuo 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 下周二去
<nyfair> 尼玛，一堆不认识的基础包
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 代餐?
<nyfair> n-nail是干什么的
<eguan> QiongMangHuo: 你咋乱改名……
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: O0XX|Qiong 来，推荐个靠谱型号吧 cc happyaron 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 对
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: free your body... 让你的肉体不值钱?
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 表露心声
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 你要当鸭子了?
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 赞赞哒
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 先说为什么?
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 你再看看 O0XX|Qiong 是谁
<nyfair> iana-etc, thin-provisioning-tools pcmciautils procps-ng 这些都是什么玩意
<eguan> QiongMangHuo: vimeporator控制两个firefox的时候focus会乱掉，只在一个窗口上有用，另外一个窗口无法控制了
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 两个firefox...
<nyfair> 别搞基了，天朝不支持
<QiongMangHuo> eguan: 所以你现在不用vimperator用什么? cVIM?
<nyfair> 来帮我解决问题
<eguan> QiongMangHuo: 恩，cvim，不过没有vimperator好用
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: eguan: 良心推荐 keysnails. mooc出品. 
<nyfair> 你们这群人还没被vim虐过啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我脑容量不够用emacs的
<nyfair> 我都是鼠标手势写一堆脚本的
<nyfair> 能不用键盘就不用
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37784642141&skuId=43219886382
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊, 其实就是终端的那套key binding
<BuMangHuo> 今天的这个白菜还不错
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 富德V189正品办公省电无限台式电脑笔记本迷你小女生可爱无线鼠标-tmall.com天猫
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: readline我不熟, 真不熟
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 用不到啊...
<eguan> 不会emacs。。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 你电脑那么多
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 不得多买几个鼠标
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 但是readline已经占领很多程序了洒~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我笨, 怎么地?
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 你笨你后说
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/148165575/ 真良心. 
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪  PENTAX 宾得K-3单反机身 71221日元 折合￥3568 下单立减 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 申请了 0027 0028 0029
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么多... 
<BuMangHuo> 两张不就够了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那两张国航的, 免首期五年, 之后要年费我就不用了撒
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 啥东西?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 中行的白金卡
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 卡壕
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 哦... 艹, 我还以为你说laptop
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 我还想问, 在哪儿看我手里的机器的编码...
 * iMadper|ZQiong 吓死爹了
<BuMangHuo> 有砖搬的壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 而且国航的白金自动累积里程, 懒得又折腾一家的积分
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 没事, 我还好
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 身体还硬朗
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 毛, 李老板说你的身体很软2
<psychehao> emacs下面IRC插件哪一个最好用？
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: erc啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 也不算好用.
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 但是剩下的更难用. 
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<psychehao> 我这边用erc会出错，现在用这个小日本的riece，好多东西都不习惯，有没有其他推荐的
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: erc出什么错?
<psychehao> 也是
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 别的更差. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 今天连smzdm都挂了一会儿
<psychehao> join 的时候报什么文件解析错误，google也查不到，懒得调试了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac863646
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 温州江南皮革老总黄鹤欠债3亿出逃,员工撬开仓库贱卖真皮钱包视频 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 温州江南皮革老总黄鹤欠债3亿出逃,员工撬开仓库贱卖真皮钱包视频 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44241
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Avago以370亿美元收购博通
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 这是运维团队的呐喊吧
<jackness> 额，你们在看这些东西啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 可能. 
<BuMangHuo> firefox 38 的更新也开始更新皮肤了？
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 不调试还咋用emacs...
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<psychehao> 报错:error in process filter: erc-channel-receive-names: Wrong type argument: hash-table-p, nil
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|ZQiong: ZQing是个啥意思？ 中枪ing？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 哎我想到办法了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 破解你们的阴谋
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 让 QiongMangHuo 帮忙带冈本001 和手表的话， 他就不会当面交给我了吧? 
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 冈本有001啊? 我都用相模...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 要不要带 快说
<iMadper|ZQiong> HowIsItGoing: 你的拼音水平真棒.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我得看好型号啊，带
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 日亚还是哪里?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是商场么？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 商场的话也可以 只是我不一定能找到
<BuMangHuo> 银座哇？　乃不去？
<BuMangHuo> 唉，银座是吃饭的？我瞎猜的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我都不懂的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|ZQiong: 谢谢昂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂，我问问老司机 happyaron iMadper|ZQiong O0XX|Qiong 
 * QiongMangHuo phone
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 淫坐啊. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 淫坐的话, qiong老板肯定去啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 不知道价格哪里合适啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 商场还是 amazon
<BuMangHuo> 或者是别的日本手表网站？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 你对比一下美亚和日亚呗
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 日本是有手表网站, 但是我记不清了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * iMadper|ZQiong 感觉墨迹侠的本质又要出来了.... cc QiongMangHuo 
<nyfair> 哈哈，装完啦，现在用什么桌面好
<BuMangHuo> 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> http://haitaozj.com/data/attachment/forum/201305/20/182129xzmmonannnf999ma.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair:  e19
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: e19
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 西铁城啊...
<nyfair> e19是什么，wiki找不到
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 西铁城不错
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1185938.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【西铁城光动能男表】西铁城(CITIZEN)手表 光动能卫星对时钛合金间DLC抗磨损碳素膜表带男表CC1054-56E【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> 日元儿现在怎么算的？ /25?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这种好, 光动能, 还能对时
<nyfair> 1:5
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 其实1k或许都能买到laco了. 
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 如何给别人做一个技术分享，关于emacs的
<BuMangHuo> lco 又是啥
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 没办法吧....
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, ?
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 用或者不用... 没啥可分享的....
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我发现了，你是重口味
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 类似于李老板做的关于vi的那种演讲也行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 多重?
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 毕竟反对者比拥护者还多... 而且emacs问题确实多, 一旦被人问, 立刻就卡壳了.
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: laco, 朗坤
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 在公司内部，还能hold得住
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A9%E3%82%B3-Laco-Pilot-861915-%E3%83%A6%E3%83%8B%E3%82%BB%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9/dp/B00VJSHY56/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1432878352&sr=8-12&keywords=laco
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp: (ラコ) Laco 腕時計 Pilot Watch Type C Trier 861915 ユニセックス [並行輸入品]: 腕時計通販
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 哦, 可是这东西真心不容易分享...
 * psychehao 亚马逊牛逼啊
<Libre_Lex> 谁用emacs
 * psychehao /say 我用
<iMadper|ZQiong> Libre_Lex: 我用过一个月emacs
<Libre_Lex> vim用户向你问好
<Libre_Lex> 233333333333
<iMadper|ZQiong> Libre_Lex: 我也是vim用户
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 朗坤比西铁城逼格高多了好伐
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 这是第三方的
<BuMangHuo> この商品は、Clicktime.eu が販売、発送します。 
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 对啊. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 那怎么了?
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: clicktime.eu还信不过?
<Libre_Lex> 我对emacs望而却步
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 不知道那边水深不，不懂啊
<BuMangHuo> 啊
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 好吧
 * psychehao /whoami
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 这个 laco 跟莱卡什么关系
 * psychehao erc怎么发消息？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 也是made in deguo？
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 並行輸入品 是什么意思呢
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 主要是, emacs的intellisense做的都不好....
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 那天我试了一下王垠的ruby Sonar, 这要是能集成到emacs就好了. 改天可以试试看. 
<Libre_Lex> 比vim的还差?\
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 是的. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> Libre_Lex: 那倒不至于. 
<Libre_Lex> 我倒是想让实验室的人都用linux软件  但是大家没兴趣
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14中qt的程序如何开启全局菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470494 我知道java的程序可以参考这个打开http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/get-unity-global-menu-hud-support-for.html?utm_source=tuicool 不知道qt的有些程序没有开启的，如何打开呢？ zz: liupeng0518 — 2015-05-29 13:51
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/200/dp/B00Q8TXF3Q/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1432878719&sr=8-39&keywords=laco
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<iMadper|ZQiong> Libre_Lex: 干嘛管别人...
<Libre_Lex> 要跟别人协作
<BuMangHuo> 这个颜色好看? iMadper|ZQiong 
<O0XX|Qiong> Libre_Lex: 要有爱用用不用滚的心态
<nyfair> 尼玛，完蛋了
<nyfair> 装好之后network is unreachable
<nyfair> 肿么办
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: wifi-menu啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 我觉得挺好啊
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, wifi-menu接口太棒了
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 我之前直接编辑wpa_supplilcant.conf
<iMadper|ZQiong> Libre_Lex: 那你就删了实验室所有人的系统, 然后都给装上linux
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, 蛋疼～
<BuMangHuo> http://www.amazon.co.jp/CITIZEN-EXCEED-エクシード-Eco-Drive-EAG74-2941/dp/B002ECDY32/ref=sr_1_105?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1432878919&sr=1-105&keywords=citizen iMadper|ZQiong 
<BuMangHuo> 这个好看，不过贵
<iMadper|ZQiong> tryit: 是啊. ... 直接改配置文件, 厉害. 
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 你啥客户端, 不转额的....
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, gentoo下貌似没这个东西，后来装了ARCH才知道
<BuMangHuo> 转啥
<tryit> iMadper|ZQiong, gentoo都是直接改配置文件的
<BuMangHuo> ｉｒｅｆｏｘ　啊
<BuMangHuo> f
<cherrot> iMadper|ZQiong, 么么哒
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 刚才这个还是电波的
<iMadper|ZQiong> cherrot: 摸摸大
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: momo
<BuMangHuo> 那个小蓝针呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 磨叽侠
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 摸摸
<BuMangHuo> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%B7%E3%83%81%E3%82%BA%E3%83%B3-CITIZEN-%E8%85%95%E6%99%82%E8%A8%88-CITIZEN-Collection%E3%80%80%E3%82%B7%E3%83%81%E3%82%BA%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B3%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3%E3%80%80%E3%83%A1%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%80%80%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E8%A3%BD%E3%80%80%E3%82%B7%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%90%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-NP1010-01A/dp/B00UYVYME
<BuMangHuo> 0/ref=sr_1_1?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1432879205&sr=1-1&keywords=citizen iMadper|ZQiong 这个怎么怎么样
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<cherrot> 日本人发个URL会不会都这么蛋疼
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 拜壕 穷玩车 富玩表
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不是特别壕
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 家里太热 刚才去买了个桌子 以后搬进房间了 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 热和桌子有啥关系...
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 中间人攻击？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470496 中间人攻击， 实施 方法： 1.客服端。 如果，是一台电脑上网，没局域网。 用户用live cd上网，基本上可以杜绝这方面攻击。对么？ 2.服务端。 网站管理人员，可以实施这方面攻击么？ 3.ISP。 它们是
<^k^>  ─> 否在网关，实施这类攻击？ 4.其它。 有么？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-29 14:06
<psychehao> 重新下载了一个git版本的erc就好了
<psychehao> 真尼马
 * QiongMangHuo 上周五应该清掉100%而不是80%的 55555
<psychehao> 一般这里都聊些什么？
<QiongMangHuo> psychehao: 哲学
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 股票. 
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: emacs本身就应该用git版本的啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: 难道有人用旧版本的?
<psychehao> 不聊点技术么？
<psychehao> 我自己编译的emacs
<psychehao> 估计是开发版本不稳定的原因
<psychehao> cede也有问题
<psychehao> 本来是25.0
<psychehao> 现在又用回24.5了
<psychehao> 尼马，太新的东东西还是不要乱用的好
<QiongMangHuo> psychehao: 你是小蓝人?
<psychehao> 小男人？
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 不是. 
<psychehao> :)
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: 小蓝人是另外一个
<psychehao> 我是万年潜水冠军
<iMadper|ZQiong> QiongMangHuo: emc去不?
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: emc去不?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 然后呢?
<BuMangHuo> 就这个了
<BuMangHuo> 不墨迹了
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 哪个?
<jackness1> 额。。。。听不懂你们在说什么
<BuMangHuo> http://www.amazon.co.jp/シチズン-CITIZEN-腕時計-CITIZEN-Collection%u3000シチズンコレクション%u3000メカニカル%u3000日本製%u3000シースルーバック-NP1010-01A/dp/B00UYVYME0/ref=sr_1_1?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1432879205&sr=1-1&keywords=citizen
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp | 通販 - ファッション、家電から食品まで【通常配送無料】
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 你会用短网址嘛?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: NP1010-01A 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 怎么用
<psychehao> 尼马，我去#emacs-cn看了下，居然没人
<psychehao> 看来emacs不是很流行啊
<BuMangHuo> 这比刚才那个已经短了很多啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> psychehao: -cn的都不流行
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 而且，你不是都是直接点开的么...
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 有日文就不行了
<iMadper|ZQiong> O0XX|Qiong: 去就给你jd
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: linkedin上那种一发一片的..你以为我没收到啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|ZQiong: 渣渣
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 你直接看型号吧  NP1010-51E 和 NP1010-01A
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 一个皮带一个钢带
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 真难看...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 啊？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 买汉密尔顿小飞吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 难看？
<jackness1> 你们在说买手表吧？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 确定了给我链接, 现在买, 明天就到了...
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 买个正经牌子, 价格差不多啊. 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，好，但是你不是下周才到么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 现在买了，没人收吧？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对, 我写了名字和checkin的时间
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 去了问前台要就是了
<BuMangHuo> ooo
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 这个不是正经牌子？
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  02:19
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 就跟海鸥是的...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 飞行员那种表盘太大太花，我 hold 不住
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 小飞会花????
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 你说的跟我说的不一样？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 给个链接？
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 38mm的东西, 竟然会大?
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-91418.html
<ubrl> iMadper|ZQiong: ⇪  出点稀有货！！汉密尔顿 飞行员系列《小飞》，38MM表径，全球联保2年！_今日聚超值论坛_太平洋电脑网最数码论坛 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 价格差距不是一点亮点
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我发的这个，算人仔就 1600 多吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你的思维不够跳跃
<iMadper|ZQiong> bu
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 确实
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 这倒是, laco也比你这个好看啊
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 价格一样
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: http://www.amazon.co.jp/Mechanical-メカニカル-ファイブスポーツ-日常生活用強化防水-SARG005/dp/B00G9XRY92/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_3_WC56?ie=UTF8&refRID=09JZ4MZ6EGNH2HS14CXP
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 那这个呢
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 给型号. 
<nyfair> 尼玛，我就装个kde plasma，qt4 qt5 python2 python3这一家子怎么全上了啊
<BuMangHuo> SARG005
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: python赞赞哒
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 好看多了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我去，刚才那个真的不行 バンド幅 20 mm
<BuMangHuo> 是 2cm 厚的意思么？
<nyfair> banding
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 不会吧...
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 请教下子呗
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 2厘米那是方块儿吧
<BuMangHuo> 哦，表带？
<BuMangHuo> 还真是
<psychehao> /Who*
<BuMangHuo> SARG005 有写厚度，那个没写
<nyfair> 不折腾了，老老实实kde，大就大呗
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 赞, 虽然我现在更喜欢Gnome 3
<nyfair> 就凭gtk在windows上那种表现，还是算了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你做什么游戏呢 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求问一下ubuntu对触摸屏(不是触摸板)的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470497 本人用fedora用了半年时间吧，从不习惯到顺手花了三个月，再三个月我都感觉fedora比windows在很多方面都好很多。直到我换了个本。 我换了个淘宝上买的山寨集显1080P触摸屏超极
<^k^>  ─> 本。。。。我尝试了ubuntu及fedora，我想说他们对1080P高分辨率的支持比win10好多了。但是 …
<nyfair> 尼玛，avahi gstreamer xinit pulseaudio 这些我喷的东西居然全装上了
<nyfair> 算了算了，现在年纪大了，没有洁癖鸟
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: 这些都是好东西啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: SARB033 好像更合适唉 ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: SARB033 是 38mm 表盘， 前面那个 SARG005 是 41cm
<BuMangHuo> mm
<nyfair> 不会用了,yaourt怎么没了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 为毛装arch
<iMadper|ZQiong> nyfair: yaourt要自己装啊, 还得是archlinux.fr的repo里面才有
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 对, 38的你刚好驾驭
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 恩，两个机芯一样
<iMadper|ZQiong> BuMangHuo: 我从来不看机芯, 不懂. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|ZQiong: 我打算就这么定了
 * QiongMangHuo 还没到账, 唉...
<BuMangHuo> SARB033 是精工论坛的爆款
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的得总行过反洗钱审核吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 估计银行现在开会研讨呢，稍等
 * O0XX|Qiong 也是, 120W/h
 * O0XX|Qiong 这一个月得发多少啊
<nyfair> kde装完了,$display is not set，这个要装啥？
<nyfair> 哪个X
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 装X
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 重启就好了
 * QiongMangHuo 还没到账, 唉...
<palomino|working> ... QiongMangHuo 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 着啥急, 说了给你空运钱去了
<nyfair> 进去鸟，都是方框字...
<nyfair> 字体装哪个？
<lkebin1> ..
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 要不要帮你带羞羞的DVD?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 丫美得
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 丫美碟
<nyfair> 搞定搞定，下一个，分辨率怎么调
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 带一个这个回来 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/50080c3djw1esl3hbj7prg20b4069x6p.gif
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ image/gif
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 去哪买哦
<lkebin> ..
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: flock是posix的syscall么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是吧
 * O0XX|Qiong 渣渣posix
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我搜搜
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道, 我只是看#include <sys/file.h> 不像POSIX的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 犇
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我syscall全都忘了的, 弱的不行....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那更犇
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃去多久啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还没到
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 五六天
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 55555
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的卡的汇率多少啊，算算  34,000 JPY 呗
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://fx.cmbchina.com/Hq/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪  招商银行 -- 外汇实时汇率 
<BuMangHuo> 日本有消费税之类么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有, 但是网店都是含税的好像
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: windows下还真没有flock...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你又在搞什么高科技
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: SARB033 和 SARG005 帮忙选一个？ cc all
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 选贵的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 033 贵 100 日元
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那就这个了
 * QiongMangHuo 还没到账, 唉...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: daole
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 然而并没有什么卵用啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 蒸的?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 都这个点了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你没听到我短信的声音啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我的也到了 乌拉~
 * QiongMangHuo 跨行通 吸吸吸
<palomino|working> ....
<BuMangHuo> 银行行长哭晕在厕所了吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 然而现在已经来不及了啊
<BuMangHuo> 已经过了 46 分钟了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • php、matlab 中的 UDP socket 行为 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470498 1. PHP 中，会自动进行 UDP分包，即调用 socket_recvfrom 函数，可以返回 64K 字节的内容； 2. matlab 中的 udp 功能，就悲剧了，我测试的，不会分包，一次仅能传输 512字节的内容。 zz: blue-fish — 2015-0
<^k^>  ─> 5-29 15:43
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 推荐个 linux friendly的usb无线网卡  cc QiongMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: usb 的没有吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我用了俩，好像都是蜘蛛家的，动不动断
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你没用过无线网卡 ？ 走usb的 
<yunfan> 看来还得等主席来请教下 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 啊，我的意思是, 没有用过 linux friendly 的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 他用的那个在他博客上面有
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 哦 那给我黑名单也行 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 别买指出卡
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我就没遇到过蜘蛛卡 
<yunfan> 貌似ralink的多 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: reallink 不是蜘蛛？
<BuMangHuo> 哎我忘了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 是 ralink 雷凌 现在好像被asus还是谁收购了 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: realink是螃蟹吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: mtk
<yunfan> http://item.jd.com/870975.html   这个呢 ?
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 【EDUPEP-MS1558】EDUP（EDUP） EP-MS1558 300M 无线网卡 支持软AP WIFI 发射接收器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那个叫 realtek 额 
 * O0XX|Qiong 好吧..
<palomino|exhaust> -_- 我的第一块显卡是realtek的...
<yunfan> palomino|exhaust: 然后呢 有什么心酸的故事？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 额 那个edup的芯片是 螃蟹的 
<palomino|exhaust> 只有256k显存 yunfan 
<yunfan> palomino|exhaust:已经不错了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦对，螃蟹，不是蜘蛛，我看糊涂了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 螃蟹卡容易掉线唉
<BuMangHuo> 8088 之类的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那个是 8192cu
<yunfan> 不过雷区要避开 不知道ubuntu之类的内置的哪些无限卡的支持？
<BuMangHuo> 我这里就有一个 8188 还是 8192
<yunfan> 我记得我当年实习的时候 有个笔记本的无线网卡直接就支持了 
<palomino|exhaust> 等等,好像是512k显存!
<yunfan> 不知道是华硕还是intel
<palomino|exhaust> 海量
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: t66y好了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啊？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哇
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 速度好快
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 升级服务器了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 估计换aws或者类似的了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这样就不怕公鸡了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 技术区赞赞的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: agogo 也好了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 下单吧下单吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: link?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/セイコー-SEIKO-MECHANICAL-メカニカル-SARB033/dp/B001AE9XRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432881301&sr=8-1&keywords=SARB033
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp | 通販 - ファッション、家電から食品まで【通常配送無料】
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你这个如果贵的话 我下周一下单 不想放前台太久 如何?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没问题
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你回来能带上就行啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 周天下单
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ok, 现在是 34,000 ， 周日要是涨价了太多就暂时别下了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 应该不会涨...
<BuMangHuo> 估计不会怎么变，这也不是特价
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你买表?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 去年买了个表，又想买个
<BuMangHuo> 去年的也是当当帮忙代购的呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以选到货时间诶, 现在就下单了哦
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 吼啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 算了 选时间要多花360日元
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这都要花钱？
<BuMangHuo> 又不是提前送
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯 不是标准配送了嘛
<BuMangHuo> 好吧，那就等等
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 升级后，我不得不两次键入密码，方可进系统。请指教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470500 我的系统为14.04 LTS。在一次由系统推荐的升级后，我不得不两次键入密码，方可进系统。请指教。 zz: tdscdma — 2015-05-29 16:34
<BuMangHuo> ..
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 远程桌面的权限问题，同一用户进去怎么权限不一样？求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470501 新手，已经安装好了14.01版本，有时候需要用一下远程，就参照 百度经验 http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/8ebacd ... dcb7ed2bb5 安装了远程。 通过win7下的远程桌面可以登
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 乖
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 神
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 乖
<BuMangHuo> 日亚怎么搜表带啊....
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我这周一直两成仓位 也很惨啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 确实啊，你两成都比我满仓多
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我把赚的都吐回去了 XD
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 回吐了赚的部分的4%~5%
<nyfair> 麻蛋，现在我很确信了，kde5那群人的审美没救了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 神
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 运气略好而已
<freeflying> nyfair: 有人说那叫UE的一致性 lol
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 股神这两天都赚？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有啊, 这两天赔了很多
<BuMangHuo> 完全不懂了，我还是继续留着我的这100股放长线吧
<BuMangHuo> 哦不 200 了
<DanShark> 。。。
<DanShark> 你都是做什么的。？
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不好看????
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 下死了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啊????
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 又不是p出来的...
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 买什么股票  
<gebjgd> 想不开的人
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你最近走的略晚啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 李老板都走半天了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊... 最近忙啊...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默的一句话笑话 : 每天我都十分地想你,早上想三次,晚上想四次,简称:朝三暮四！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3171.html 我惨了 : 小王:我惨了,昨日见一老头,当街与我女朋友拥抱！ 老张:可恨,你出手了吗? 小王:我当时顿时火冒三丈,过去拳打脚踢,老头奄奄一息说"我是她爸爸！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生日贺辞 :     一日某翁大寿,小王也带了份礼去拜寿。每个到场的人都对寿星说了几句祝贺的吉祥话,小王当然也不例外,当他说:"祝您长命百岁。"随即被人轰了出来,原来某翁那年刚好99岁。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ruifeng> ..
<ruifeng> 没人了吗 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 干嘛？
<ruifeng> 没
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 锐疯
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 没  瞎嚷嚷什么  大部分都睡觉呢
<ruifeng> 哦　
<ruifeng> 　你现在用ubuntu 么　？  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, debian
<ruifeng> 刚装的 15.04 ， 字体怎么看都感觉不顺眼  
<ruifeng> 字体发虚 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 用ubuntu还碰非lts  一看你就是个小白
<ruifeng> 没用过ubuntu。。。
<ruifeng> 区别不大吧 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 什么叫没用过ubuntu？
<ruifeng> 之前虚拟机装过
<gebjgd> ruifeng, win用户刚装ubuntu？
<ruifeng> 可以这么说 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 赞
<gebjgd> ruifeng,  还看到你在arch频道  慢慢玩吧
<ruifeng> 是 ，想多看看都在聊些啥 
<ruifeng> 平常上班都是 RHEL ，SLES 之流 ，想学学桌面版的  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, rhel sles也同样可以跑桌面  只不过不爽而已
<ruifeng> 我是不准备把它跑在PC上，感觉别扭 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, centos7够新了  完全可以跑
<gebjgd> ruifeng, sles没有意义  除非你是付费用户
<ruifeng> centos 6.5 之后的没用过。  自己的小本装个桌面版的OK了  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, centos7 上epel就好了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 个人桌面必须deb发行版
<ruifeng> 本来想试试 ARCH ， 虚拟机试了一把，没搞成 ，没敢在本子上装 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, arch理念不错  但是社区人手少  包少  破包多  
<ruifeng> 我装包不少啊， 而且更新快 
<ruifeng> 我看
<gebjgd> ruifeng, arch的很多包没有  在aur里
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 更新没有意义  你是用 不是天天为了更新而更新
<ruifeng> 等后面一定去试试
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 等你用上几年  你会去用debian的
<ruifeng> 你是debian 7 么 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 现在是debian 8 jessie
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我用过5年的arch
<ruifeng> 牛
<ruifeng> 我都没用全呢  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 所以说你慢慢用
<ruifeng> 估计相当漫长了 ， 暂时离不开win . 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 离开win很简单
<ruifeng> 研发经常用QQ远程解决问题。。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 笨  teamviewer
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 随便远程
<ruifeng> 人家不用那玩意儿啊 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 让对方安装就是了  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 反正有免费版本
<ruifeng> 估计很难 
<ruifeng> 再说teamviewer还没QQ远程快 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 谁说没有
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我给我父母朋友远程向来teamviewer 1w公里 速度很快
<ruifeng> 我也试过，有些慢。。 不知道为啥 
<ruifeng> 你用的免费的么 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 免费版本
<ruifeng> 我再试试 
<ruifeng> 还得去官网下呗 
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 进进出出的干么呢
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 爱爱呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 给你出个题目。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 男人几支？女人有几支？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 游戏ing
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 支可以理解为肢体。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 回答问题，然后再游戏。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，有孩子了还能游戏？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 小孩睡觉了  为什么不能
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 试试回答一下。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 爱几只几只
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 靠
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 入手了一个kindle paperwhite
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 没啥用
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 还行，这已经是我第二个了。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, sony prs300买了5年了 到现在都没怎么看过
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那不是电子书的问题，是你自己的问题
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你那个支持什么格式的电子书呀？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 所有格式
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: mobi也支持？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 从来没有过mobi
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那叫啥所有格式都支持。竟胡扯
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, pdf txt doc 
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, mobi这格式不存在
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，kindle用的就是这个，咋不存在。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 明天干啥？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, kindle是小众
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 还行吧，给我个平板，我就打游戏了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 明天干什么？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有想，看看私立学校？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 什么叫私立学校
<FishOneeyed> ge
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 就是私立呗，有啥不明白的。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不明白  送你去？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 孩子。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你脑有病？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 送私立干嘛
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 同事有人送，有的孩子没到年龄，但是想送。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 病
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 把我说的，我去看看，有啥不一样。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 毕竟有infortag
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 没有意义
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你太自闭了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 看看总没有么错。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 如果的确有很大不同再说呗。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我希望我的孩子自由自在的随意成长
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 而不是去什么私立学校
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 大哥，都是自由自在。你以为德国人家庭不是望子成龙。最起码也是希望能多学东西，走正道。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不需要
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你这就是想太多了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我遇到一些传统德国家庭也很在乎这个。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 孩子教育环境固然重要  但是没有送私立
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 身边朋友没有这样的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 原先我没想这么多
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 博士学历的也没这样
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我同事家里都是普通人家  4个儿子  也没上什么私立  各个都上大学了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有大家一起玩的游戏？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, dota2
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 经典
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 好久没完了。还是看会电视吧。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 对了，看Eurovision
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 了吗？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不看电视
<FishOneeyed> ge
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 小心被社会抛弃！
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我那么多同事从来不看电视  都没被社会抛弃
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 倒是你的有些想法 已经被世人抛弃了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 还都是天朝思维呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，我是天朝思维亚。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你能行不了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 难道不是？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 小孩上学择校
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 当然不是。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 这不是天朝思维？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 看看又没啥不好。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你这个是病  得电
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我要是天朝思维，我就不换那个啥了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你呀，说你什么好？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 天朝思维才换国籍呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那你换了吗？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你这话说的，把你自己都绕进去了。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我是为了选票
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 被选还是选？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 被选
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 着我以前怎么没看出来，你还这么有政治倾向。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 私立学校没啥用处   我认识的家里有背景的  孩子也没去过私立学校
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 睡觉了，明天到跳市转转。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 明天有日本节
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: wo?
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你还看电视呢
<FishOneeyed> ge
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 这些重要消息你都不知道
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 不关注日本。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, düsseldorf
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 一年一次
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那个鬼地方日本人多。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 而且每个城市现在都有有意思的事情
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, Franken现在是红酒的旺季
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 离你不远
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 下个星期有好吃的。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 再说吧。我先睡觉了。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-30
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Dell 官網提供 : 如何在 Dell 電腦 安裝 Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470507 http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/ ... id=5529686 How to Install Ubuntu Linux on your Dell PC zz: poloshiao — 2015-05-30 7:53
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 这是MX4的ubuntu的ROM，求大神解答。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470508 https://github.com/meizuosc/m75 1.png zz: cyf0427 — 2015-05-30 8:46
<ggboy> hi
<ubrl> ggboy:点点点.  21:16
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有人做了Mac版本的Moc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470509 如题，有没有Mac版本的Moc zz: huo951 — 2015-05-30 10:08
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<archl> jackness, ... admin
<jackness> archl: 怎么了
<jackness> 我不是jackness吗？
<archl> jackness,  只是无聊搭话了 -
<jackness> archl: 你很无聊啊 我也很无聊啊
<jackness> archl: 你知道怎么推广自己的论坛吗？
<archl> jackness, 不知道 - 很少有人注册论坛了 - 主题就很难搞
<jackness> archl: 额，我好悲剧
<jackness> archl: 我就想做点自己的事情
<archl> jackness,  世界太大，能管的太多
<jackness> archl: 你做什么的？
<archl> jackness, 什么都不做
<jackness> archl: 我想做点自己的事情
<archl> jackness, 做不出来
<jackness> archl: 你没有工作吗？你是学生？
<archl> jackness, 有工作也是什么都不做 - 只是转移
<jackness> archl: 不是吧，你心里怎么想的
<archl> jackness,  http://www.jianshu.com/p/c890943bf9c5
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 讲稿修改本 - 简书
<jackness> archl: 你自己的博客？
<jackness> archl: 你做演讲？
<archl> jackness, 我讲过3次，一次算演讲。
<archl> jackness, 不是我的博客，只是写字的地方
<jackness> archl: 简书是什么？
<jackness> archl: 你好厉害
<jackness> archl: 你是做企业高管的吗？
<archl> jackness, 。。。
<archl> jackness,  不是，我几乎什么都不做 -
<jackness> archl: 你好厉害，那你靠什么吃饭啊？
<jackness> archl: 写字吗？
<boosure> 只是无聊
<archl> jackness, 啃老 - - - 过去的积累 - - - 无追求
<jackness> archl: 晕死 你太棒了
<archl> jackness, 对于吃饭之类的物质积累没有追求。。。
<jackness> 我想做个自己的论坛 自己的博客 然后能做点什么
<jackness> 我想做一个blogger 像周曙光一样
<archl> jackness, ... 为了什么呢 ...
<jackness> archl: 为了互联网自由啊 为了拥抱世界
<jackness> archl: 你用的linux系统吗？
<archl> jackness, 在个人电脑上是，现在这不是。
<jackness> archl: 你在上班吗？
<archl> jackness, 恩
<jackness> archl: 什么班啊？
<archl> jackness,  外贸 - -
<archl> jackness, 没啥关系的
<jackness> archl: 你做外贸的啊？
<archl> jackness, 或许我该走了 -去寻找什么适合的地方接触更多可能有所帮助的人
<archl> jackness, 外贸的不同方式 - 其实就是分析类的
<jackness> archl: 完全不了解你是做什么的
<jackness> archl: 你卖什么产品吗？
<archl> jackness, ebay 当国外淘宝好了。
<jackness> archl: 你好厉害 做ebay
<jackness> archl: 我都失业了
<xxashxx> hi
<xxashxx> 有人吗
<ubrl> xxashxx:点点点.  22:51
<ubrl> xxashxx:点点点.  22:51
<xxashxx> ... ?
<archl> jackness, ... 去北京吧。做个疯子
<archl> xxashxx, 打招呼就会被鄙视
<jackness> archl: 北京吗？我妈不会让我去
<xxashxx>  我不太懂规矩.
<archl> jackness, 哈。。。我大概就是父母希望留在身边的
<jackness> archl: 很悲剧，其实我想去北京闯闯的
<archl> jackness, 个人情况走吧 - 我本来想创业 - 但是看了看没觉得可能呢。
<jackness> archl: 你想做什么创业的
<archl> jackness,  创客工作室+教育实验室
<jackness> 你好厉害
<jackness> 你吃饭了？
<boosure> 吃了
<xxashxx> who is myu
<xxashxx> whois kandu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 叫成龙还是陈真? : 警察:"说,你叫什么?" 犯人:"我叫成龙。" 警察:"你怎么不叫陈真,给我把态度放端正了！好好说你叫什么?" 犯人:"我叫陈真。"
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • office中的word，切换输入法后不能输入。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470512 情况是这样，我装了ibus＋极点五笔86版，OFFICE是2007版，原装ISO利用wintricks安装。 先将输入法置为五笔，打开WORD，打字均正常，然后将输入法改为英文，再设为五笔，这下无法输入
<^k^>  ─> 东西。 另外，在EXCEL下，不论怎么切换， 均完全正常 。 系统是LUbuntu 15.03 Wine 1.7.38 Office …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 想害死我 : 一日产科内护仕见一新生儿不象其他小孩哭他在笑,很奇怪。只见他一只手握的很紧,于是她就搬他的手,见他手中纂一药片,上写"避孕药",这时那小孩也说了一句"妈的,想害死老子,没门！ "
<wtm> 有人吗？
<ubrl> wtm:点点点.  01:46
<gebjgd> wtm, 有问题直接问
<wtm> 额
<wtm> 我只是试了下ubuntu-zh频道，没想到真有
<wtm> 这个频道是干嘛的？
<wtm> 解答问题是吗？
<jackness> gebjgd: 你又出国了吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 我一直在墙外
<gfxmode> 这里是#ubuntu-cn，不是zh
<jackness> gebjgd: 你太爽了，羡慕你啊！
<gebjgd> jackness, 留学 毕业 工作就行了
<jackness> gebjgd: 你有机会留学 我哪有这个实力啊
<jackness> gebjgd: 你能教教我如何让自己的论坛人气旺起来吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 学学草瘤
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 上个irc还用root
<gfxmode_> gebjgd: how to changed to noroot?
<jackness> gebjgd: 不是吧，那就变成黄色论坛了 我备案了 
<jackness> gebjgd: 岂不是要坐牢
<gebjgd> jackness, 那叫满足群众需求
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。。我没这个胆子
<gebjgd> jackness, 你不是要论坛人气么
<jackness> gebjgd: 那有没有别的办法啊 不搞成黄色网站
<gebjgd> jackness, 搞黄网是唯一途径
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。。
<jackness> gebjgd: 我是想搞好我的论坛 不是黄网 www.nuaavpn.com
<jackness> gebjgd: 为什么我首页什么分类什么的都看不到啊
<gfxmode> 啊，我刚把qt5-base的lib/plugin删除了，中文输入法用不了，现刚装上
<gfxmode> 现在出门去乐安居
<jackness> 好无聊
<Niac> 困成狗
<gebjgd> Niac, 那就睡
<Niac> 加班
<gebjgd> Niac, 直接睡  反正又不是你的公司
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 算他走运 :      丈夫到法院状告妻子。法官把他的妻子传来,问道:"你丈夫说你用桌腿把他打伤了,有这回事没有?你为什么这样做?"     那位妻子回答道:"那是因为我没有力量把桌子举起来。" 
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • DNS欺骗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470513 用户设置了hosts文件，这样可以完全杜绝DNS欺骗么？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-30 17:07
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 用户与ISP电信之间，是个什么网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470514 ISP：电信宽带。 网络：上网一台电脑，没组建局域网。 系统：ubuntu12.04 用户与ISP电信之间，是个什么网络？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-30 17:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 白痴吃鼻屎 : 一个白痴两手空空在河边和朋友散步,一个路人听见白痴在自言自语的说:"真好吃,好好吃。" 路人问:"在吃什么呢?那么好吃?拿出来一块分享嘛！" 白痴:"你也有。" "我没有啊?我今天空手出来的没带东西。" "有的。" "没有。" "我在吃鼻屎,给我这还有点给
<^k^>  ─> 你吃吧！"
<jack-zhang> 请问群里有人用ipv6网吗
<jack-zhang> 可以帮我ping 一下这个网址吗 我自己的网
<jack-zhang> 网址 ping6 2001:da8:a000:554::4
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 利用wubi引导Fedora22 进livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470515 wubi引导ubuntu能进livecd，引导fedora22也行 打开X:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub 用记事本打开grub.cfg 在grub.cfg下面加入 menuentry "Demo mode" { linux /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz.efi iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu/install/installation.i
<^k^>  ─> so quiet splash boot=casper ro debian-installer/locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us keyboard-conf …
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我已经改ircname了，不是root。修改~/.irssi/config就可以了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不同任务 : 有一次,海军妇女队队长问谁愿意参加唱诗班。"你来如何?" 她问一位金发尤物。"我不会唱歌。""不要紧,"她说,"你的任务是使水兵两眼向前看。"
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你默认用root？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, torchlight好玩么
<xiaocai> 终于有人开枪了
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 小菜
<xiaocai> gebjgd: 你好！
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 不是。irssi安装后config文件里默认是root
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 大侠，你那儿打得开QtCloud么？https://console.qtcloudservices.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Qt Cloud Services
<gfxmode> 广东电信打不开，在amazonaws.com那儿超时了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 显然能打开ia
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 擦，估计要被墙了，我看了下QtCloudService的使用视频，这东西和Google App Engine使用感觉差不多
<gfxmode> 好东西都是要被墙的节奏
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qml pyqt5 信号槽连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470516 Code: import sys from PyQt5.QtCore import QObject, QUrl, Qt from PyQt5.QtWidgets import QApplication from PyQt5.QtQml import QQmlApplicationEngine def show(text):    print(text) if __name__ == "__main__":   app = QApplication(sys.argv)   engine = QQmlApplicationE
<^k^>  ─> ngine()   engine.load('main.qml')   win = engine.rootObjects()[0]   win.show()   sys.exit(app.exec_()) Code
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qml pyqt5 信号槽连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470517 Code: import sys from PyQt5.QtCore import QObject, QUrl, Qt from PyQt5.QtWidgets import QApplication from PyQt5.QtQml import QQmlApplicationEngine def show(text):    print(text) if __name__ == "__main__":   app = QApplication(sys.argv)   engine = QQmlApplicationE
<^k^>  ─> ngine()   engine.load('main.qml')   win = engine.rootObjects()[0]   win.show()   sys.exit(app.exec_()) Code
<ruifeng> gebjgd:  ? 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, what?
<ruifeng> gebjgd: teamviewer 连不上。。。
<mntcdrom>  很长没有上irc了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你被伟大的墙搞了？
<ruifeng> gebjgd: 这个得翻墙 ？  
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 按说不需要  我这里没有这个问题
<mntcdrom> 最近gtalk又不能上！请问用什么通水呢？
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, irc
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, skype viber
<ruifeng> gebjgd: 蛋疼的是这个软件每次开机自启 
<mntcdrom> 在中国skype多人用吗
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 扯
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我的从来不自动启动
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你觉得这个软件会在Linux上自动启动么
<ruifeng> 我的为啥每次自启 
<ruifeng> 不知道咋关   
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我的是teamviewer 10 从来不用unity  去看你的垃圾unity配置
<ruifeng> gebjgd: 不是觉得， 是事实  
<ruifeng> ~./config/autostart 下面没那一项   
<ruifeng> unity 这个奇葩的桌面，系统设置 奇少 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不用就是了
<ruifeng> 我要是不装 menu indicator  ，根本就不知道上面还有这么多东西 。。
<gfxmode> 我前段时间试用了下tigerVNC，没配好；TeamViewer在Linux上可以当服务器端么？
<ruifeng> 都能当 
<gebjgd> gfxmode, teamviewer是为了远程协助的
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 无所谓服务器端 客户端  双端
<gfxmode> NICE，现在下，装上；每次ssh不是很方便
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你需要nx
<gebjgd> gfxmode, nomachine
<ruifeng> 啥nomachine 
<gfxmode> 不懂？什么是nx？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, https://www.nomachine.com/
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ NoMachine - Free Remote Desktop For Everybody
<ruifeng> gebjgd:  nomachine 跟 teamviewer 一样吗 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不一样
<ruifeng> 说说呗 
<gfxmode> ruifeng: http://os.51cto.com/art/201311/416242.htm
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ NoMachine：一款高级的远程桌面访问工具 - 51CTO.COM
<ruifeng> thanks
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我正在看，技能Get。每次和大侠聊天都会接触到新工具
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 伸手党遭雷劈
<ruifeng> 我用蹭的网，很慢，网页半天打不开。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, ç´ è´¨
<Alostar> how can i input chinese
<gebjgd> Alostar, fcitx/ibus + pinyin
<ruifeng> 新租的房子没网，也拉不起...
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 简单  去找邻居  和别人分摊
<Alostar> i have a question, do someone use irssi?
<gebjgd> Alostar, "does someone here use irssi"
<gebjgd> Alostar, 很多人用
<Alostar> when i input /server chat.freenode.net 
<Alostar> the message is :connection to chat...  established
<Alostar> look good, but when i try to join a channel
<Alostar> the message is :not connected to server
<Alostar> i have tried a lot of server, how i can solve this ?
<gebjgd> Alostar, /connect 
<Alostar> i have tried that, not work
<Alostar> now i am in this channel with hexchat 
<gfxmode> Alostar: Have you tried */server irc.freenode.net* ?
<Alostar> i will try that now 
<Alostar> unknown server name
<ruifeng> gebjgd: 这个工具介绍挺牛逼啊， 没实际用过  
<Alostar> though i use hexchat,but still have a prolem
<Alostar> locale not supported by c library
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 用了5年多了
<ruifeng> 5年了我都不知道有这东西。。
<gebjgd> Alostar, you have problem. we do not 
<Alostar> so i am looking for the way to solve this 
<gfxmode> Alostar: Your irssi problem seems wired. I add *192.186.157.43  irc.freenode.net*
<gfxmode> to my /etc/hosts
<gfxmode> ruifeng: 米兔
<Alostar> and my system has chinese input method ,but why i can not use it??
<gebjgd> Alostar, ubuntu 14.04?
<ruifeng> Alostar: 湖北的？  
<Alostar> mac os 
<gfxmode> 27.17.57.2
<ubrl> gfxmode, 27.17.57.2
<Alostar> i am in wuhan now 
<ruifeng> 我以为你是老外
<gebjgd> Alostar, that is your problem. you should not use that sucking system
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 显然不是   他的英语太好了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 显然不可能是老外
<ruifeng> 老外的英语不好么  
<gfxmode> 有的老外的英语不好，比如日本的
<Alostar> but now how i can input chinese
<ruifeng> 。。
<gebjgd> Alostar, using Linux
<gebjgd> Alostar, 你就能输入中文了
<ruifeng> 哈哈   
<ruifeng> linux 有时候也输不了中文。。  
<Alostar> mac os is also one of linux 
<gfxmode> 我只知道在KDE环境下，某些GTK的程序，无法使用fcitx输入中文，那么要另外安装fcitx-gtk2
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 从来没有过
<gebjgd> Alostar, mac os is a piece of shit
<gebjgd> Alostar, has nothing to do with Linux
<Alostar> i have a big headache with this  
<Alostar> especially the problem with irssi
<gebjgd> Alostar, no one here can help you with that. just go to #macos or call apple hotline for support
<Alostar> i think the problem is not caused by macos system
<Alostar> with the command of lsof , i have seen the refered information of the port used by irssi
<ruifeng> 我觉你应该重装下你的中文输入法就好了
<hww> :)
<ruifeng> linux版的为知笔记还不错啊  
<gebjgd> http://news.6park.com/newspark/index.php?app=news&act=view&nid=100391
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ “复制大学”复旦宣传片 抄袭都没抄到精髓 -6park.com
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何增加进程的内存占用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470518 我用wget下载一批文件但读写硬盘过于频繁。请教一下如何能够多分配一部分内存给wget，使其能够多在内存中缓存一部分数据再集中写入硬盘？ 谢谢 zz: iheartpp — 2015-05-31 3:04
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-31
<boosure> 你今天过得怎么样？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忌叫死 : 两夫妇度岁,夫于除夕戒妻曰:"往日行房,每到快活处,必定叫死。明日是新正,大家忌说死字,但说我要活。"妻然之。及次日行房,妻乐极,仍叫如前。夫怪其忌犯,妻曰:"不妨。像这种死法,那怕一年死到头！ "
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Intel HD 4000显卡的超极本安装一直失败，还望赐教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470519 大哥们，我的thingkpad超极本装ubuntu一直失败，请问是不是显卡问题，如果是，还怎么解决？ 感谢大哥们的赐教，小弟先在这里谢过了！ zz: mizhe09 — 2015-05-31 10:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何安装gedit新版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470521 我用的linux mint17.1, gedit的版本是2.30，现在最新版都3.17了，我想更新一下。 我进入gedit的官网下载了3.8版本的二进制包，然后./configure，说是有些包不存在（称为A包），然后我去搜索A包，下下来安
<ishamo> 星期天都没有人吹牛逼了吗？
<tracyone> :-D
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何安装gedit新版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470521 我用的linux mint17.1, gedit的版本是2.30，现在最新版都3.17了，我想更新一下。 我进入gedit的官网下载了3.8版本的二进制包，然后./configure，说是有些包不存在（称为A包），然后我去搜索A包，下下来安
<wtm> d
<wtm> .
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装Ubuntu 15.04后无法建立ADSL连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470523 Acer e1-451g 安装完系统（ubuntu15.04）后电脑网卡不能使用，水晶头不闪，也无法使用有线连接，于是到Realtek官网下载的网卡驱动，（系统内核自带的是r8169，重新安装的是r8168）
<jackness> 大家下午好啊！
<wtm> 呃
<gfxmode> gebjgd: nomachine在Archlinux下装不成功，yaourt安装时，好像是从dropbox下的tar.gz文件，然后该网站被墙了，打不开
<gfxmode> 我装teamviewer了，先用着，在局域网下也可以使用
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 用野鸡发行版就是这样了
<jackness> gebjgd: 你在上班还是休息啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, 今天周日
<wtm> 对
<jackness> gebjgd: 你休息吧 真舒服 你上班是干什么的？
<wtm> 啊
<gebjgd> jackness, 程序员
<wtm> wow
<wtm> programmer
<gfxmode> 36.63.211.215
<ubrl> gfxmode, 36.63.211.215
<gfxmode> ubrl不查IP归属地了么？
<ubrl> gfxmode, .. 休息一下 ..  02:41
<wtm> 没
<wtm> 人
<wtm> ?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 能否跳过efi shell http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470524 Ubuntu 15.04 每次开机会在efi shell倒计时几秒钟之后正常开机，能否跳过这个界面，不倒计时直接开机 zz: jhc851267 — 2015-05-31 15:01
<wtm> 应
<wtm> 该
<wtm> 在
<wtm> bios
<wtm> 设
<wtm> ç½®
<wtm> 里
<wtm> my irc is broken
<wtm> I cannot send Chinese
<wtm> I can only type single letter
<wtm> ä½ 
<wtm> 开
<wtm> 机
<wtm> 按
<wtm> delete
<wtm> 自
<wtm> å·±
<wtm> 设
<wtm> ç½®
 * wtm dsa
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
<ubrl> wtm:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
<^k^> wtm:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<luobo> wtm: 大家忙着准备过六一儿童节呢
<wtm> '
<luobo> wtm: 都没空
<wtm> 好吧
 * wtm 发现这个频道总是没有人
<wtm> 明天放假啦啦啦
<Tarain> ...
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 转让一只魅族ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470525 当初好奇订购的 下午刚拿到 还是觉得安卓比较适合自己 原价出 有需要联系QQ2742216039 zz: Sem33 — 2015-05-31 15:53
<williampan> ／list
<williampan> ／list
<wtm> ?
<wtm> paste.ubuntu.com/11469066
<wtm> 这些代码能把你的电脑搞坏，千万别试（除非你会修复）
<wtm> 我有个问题
<wtm> 谁能回答我？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> irc上如何发送彩色字？？
<wtm> 没人吗？
<wtm> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHCaIJ_U9AB0Q7dYSUl8AAMZDQDhq1kAHREF387.gif 谢谢合作
<alvin_rxg> 卸载grub2就把电脑搞坏了是什么鬼
<gfxmode> alvin_rxg: Linux是用grub2启动的呀，启动器没了，自然开不了机了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<alvin_rxg> gfxmode: 开不了机而已，又不是真搞坏了
<gfxmode> 是的，我也觉得有点奇怪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 双系统？
<gfxmode> 修复一下Grub2就可以了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近在玩gta4
<alvin_rxg> 我以前 硬盘 /sda 的grub 和 /boot 的 grub 是没关系的，两个东西。当前系统下的grub随便删
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Skyrim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的机器行么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 默认的四档配置，我开 hoch，开不了 sehr hoch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的笔记本？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦 对了 你的分辨率不够高
<alvin_rxg> nvidia 显卡要好的真得买 gtx 的，我的gt xxx 的就一般般了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 高清的话真得台机才行…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就明白了
<alvin_rxg> 或者 gtx ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我最近在疯狂的下载游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 游侠网上 百度盘 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两三个游戏就能玩很久啦… 你不会天天下吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 盗版可耻:D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真的天天下
<alvin_rxg> 我就这些游戏， http://uploadpie.com/IoQc1  steam 里边虽然很多，但装的就一个 torchlight
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> uploadpie.com/IoQc1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我把我的台式机Linux的2个1T的raid1拆了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 把Linux和数据就放到一个硬盘上了  ssd只装给了win 1T只放游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备用游戏放满1T
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 游侠网上有些游戏有病毒
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 下个minecraft 能玩几年 呵呵 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是么 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 破解工具都一样，很多都是注入行为
<gebjgd> yunfan, alvin_rxg Linux 百度盘下载了东西之后  拷贝到win上解压 就会发现
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 玩 mc 还不如玩 citeis skyline
<yunfan>  gebjgd 德国靠海的地方可进北极圈了 ？
<gebjgd> yunfan, mc没有意思
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: mc的味道不一样 
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 接近北极圈，还差一点点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有个 planet explorer也行 
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我是在想 既然极昼一天到晚都有阳光 那植物生长岂不是很快 ？ 如果温度低 弄个透明大棚 
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 这涉及的好多了，不单阳光和温度
<gebjgd> yunfan, 荷兰人都不用土种植东西  全是营养液
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我觉得可以啊  如果这样的话  北极圈里那些国家大搞大棚 在极昼期间供应蔬菜多好 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是水培 没啥大不了 
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我觉得很牛逼  荷兰供应德国很多蔬菜水果
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还有更牛逼的 你搜气耕
<yunfan> http://news.hz66.com/Item/334882.aspx    gebjgd 你看下这个新闻里的图 比水培还拽 
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 【原创】马铃薯也可悬挂种植_新闻中心_湖州在线无标题文档
<gebjgd> yunfan, 这毕竟是少数  天朝输在平均
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在都不知道玩什么游戏好了
<gfxmode> ingress
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 不玩手机游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用的是win8？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比win7好用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是win 8.1
<alvin_rxg> 8.1
<alvin_rxg> 等 10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司给配的台式机上装了个win8  被我删了  用不管
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 8,1现在的破解据说也不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去看看
<alvin_rxg> ........ 有正版你不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪有正版？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上次你给我的那个号码？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: msnaa
<alvin_rxg> *msdnaa
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你有啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我虽然不是学生了，但那个网站的还能用。
<gebjgd> 似乎好象是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的登录不了了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太久了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我留了个 win7的，准备 win10推出的时候，换上 win7 的key再升级上去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7我也有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win7可以升级win10的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的win8只能用到9月，所以win10推出的时候，尽快升级。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么只能用到9月？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: msdnaa 给的是两年期的。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win 7是永久的，win8只给了24个月
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7就是无限制的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 才知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 微软够狠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win不就是跑个游戏么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无所谓的
<alvin_rxg> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7的序列号是pro版本的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是ultimate 没法换语言
<alvin_rxg> 一样，够用了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 升级到10后，随便换语言
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pro可以换语言的，只是要 manuel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肯定？ 微软终于支持默认多语言了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win10可以的，我虚拟机里跑过了，只不过开机前的还是该啥语言啥语言，开机登陆后可以随便设置语言。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等 win10正式版吧。它现在语言方面的德性跟 win8 差不多，也是界面语言能换，boot时的换不了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "严肃的驴" : 美国第13任总统约翰·卡尔文?柯立芝（1872一1933年）以少言寡语出名,常被人们称作"沉默的卡尔"。艾丽斯?罗斯福?朗沃思就曾说柯立芝"看上去像从盐水里的捞出来的。"柯立芝却说:"我认为美国人民希望有一头严肃的驴做总统,我只是顺应了民心而已。"
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java Application加载配置文件路径不正确问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470527 本人开发了一个Java Application程序，在windows下运行没问题 但是移植到Ubuntu服务器上以后，启动时候，控制台一直报错，说无法找到配置文件，实际文件路径是没有问题的 请问是不
<^k^>  ─> 是需要修改服务器配置还是调整什么： Code: jvm 1    | org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanDefini …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian8 64位安装android环境出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470528 debian8 安卓环境安装完安卓环境后运行avd的时候提示 Starting emulator for AVD 'test' /home/xerxes/eclipse/sdk//tools/emulator: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 应该是缺少了32位的库
<^k^>  ─> 安装32位库又提示 root@xerxes:/home/xerxes# apt-get install -f lib32gcc1 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 …
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网关？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470529 ISP：电信宽带(电话线)，华为Smartax MT800。 网络：一台电脑，没组建局域网。 系统：ubuntu12.04 lts 防火墙：ufw Code: sudo ufw default deny 问题： 1.华为Smartax MT800，它是猫？还是，路由器？ 2.防火墙ufw，和华为Smart
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 百度盘上的资源还真是不少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且还比较靠谱不担心被抓
<yunfan> gebjgd: 只是告诉你那个牛逼的技术而已
<gebjgd> yunfan, 必须推广才行
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请教几点Ubuntu Touch的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470530 1、Ubuntu Touch运行的原生程序是HTML5程序吗？ 2、开发环境如何搭建，是不是Windows就可以？ 3、如何学起？ 我基本算个小白，工作现在稳定一些了，上班时间很充裕，所以我想学学，觉得Ubuntu Touch还有
<^k^>  ─> 时间窗口。 zz: lysen963 — 2015-05-31 21:23
<yloves> chen__: 网管好～
 * yloves 又进错频道了。。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 只要有利益 根本不需要推广 你看电动汽车老要推广 电瓶车可推广了？ 现在保有量可是上亿的 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在还看德语片么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 电视？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的电视都不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, movie4k.to 正在看一个德语片子
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<alvin_rxg> 呃…我每天都开着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Kein Sex ist auch keine Loesung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, n年不看电视了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为有小孩  老婆不让看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为啥…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怕中英德日法韩搞不清？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为我一开电视  小孩就会看
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 那就看咯。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3岁下小孩不适宜看屏幕
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新片  喜剧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在看  还不凑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在看  还不错
<alvin_rxg> oh
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助thinkpadt430指纹识别？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470538 thinkpadt430能安装指纹识别吗？ zz: jian666 — 2015-06-01 0:15
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-30
<LinZ> 大家好
<LinZ> 终于找到中文频道了
<LinZ> 没人啊
<LinZ> 大家都用什么客户端啊？
<andyhuzhill> LinZ: ThunderBird
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oKyILHmMAADeKs_q_qIAALrIQFLwM4AAN5C665.jpg 嘿嘿,真好吃
<MangHuoEr_T460s> test
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助关于32位库的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478526 darnell@darnell:~/下载$ sudo apt-get install lib32bz2-1.0 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有
<^k^>  ─> 未满足的依赖关系： lib32bz2-1.0 : 预依赖: libc6-i386 (>= 2.9-18) 但是它将不会被安装 libc6:i386 : …
<M570> MangHuoEr_T460s: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6148304/
<M570> MangHuoEr_T460s: http://www.xiachufang.com/recipe/100637584/
<huntxu> M570: 怎么你每次都不同
<M570> huntxu: ....
<M570> huntxu: 反正你每次都能找到我
<M570> huntxu: 所以无所谓了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [分享]Ubuntu 16.04 安装基础入门教程（图文）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478527 二十四、安装Ubuntu16.04　1、进入 live cd 桌面 　1）安装盘下载地址： http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ ，可以用硬盘启动，也可以刻成光盘启动 　进入后找蓝色链接点击下载，如 ubu
<M570> ..
<huntxu> M570: 压力很大啊，要扫一遍看看哪个id不熟
<M570> huntxu: 压力别太大.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于华硕笔记本开机键盘led灯自动最高亮度问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478528 UBUNTU小白，装了系统折腾了一个下午终于调整好了开机的最高亮度 sudo sh -c "echo -n 30 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness" 但是华硕笔记本键盘自带LED灯光，已经找到了设置灯
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04vpn客户端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478529 16.04有没有l2tp的客户端？ zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-05-30 13:00
<yuning> MangHuoEr_T460s, https://www.amazon.cn/dp/B0195JC9D2?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=pc_cxrd_2028202051_best_1_a_1
<Guest67926> 没有人么？
<M570`> ...
<M570`> yuning: http://www.xiachufang.com/recipe/100637584/
<huntxu> M570`: 你会做饭了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36471.html 给力签名、俏皮话。 : 上帝对每个人都不公平这一点上是公平的。
<nyfair> 艹坦克剧场版太好看了，儿童节我要去香港电影院去刷，有没有香港仔来推荐个4d电影院
<nyfair> 几年没看过这么棒的电影了
<nyfair> 2小时的战争片，打了1个半小时。没有莫名其妙的热血开无双，没有乱七八糟的狗血感情梗，就是战战战，爽！
<onlylove> 一个互联网公司，丫的开发用传统开发不用敏捷开发，不是要作死么
<onlylove> 现在阿猫阿狗都TM出来创业，有钱真好
<M570`> yuning: MangHuoEr_T460s: http://www.smzdm.com/p/5078391/
<M570`> yuning: MangHuoEr_T460s: http://www.amazon.com/Joie-31667-Tomato-Slicer-Knife/dp/B00380HVOM/ref=pd_sim_k_3?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<onlylove> M570`: 你这是要结婚，要当家庭煮夫的节奏？
<M570`> onlylove: 我本来就经常做饭.
<chenhg5> 弱弱地问一下。。这聊天室里面是不是都是中年程序猿大叔囧
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: 不做饭吃啥
<MangHuoEr_T460s> chenhg5: 对啊
<MangHuoEr_T460s> chenhg5: 叫叔
<onlylove> chenhg5: 其实吧，你应该管 MangHuoEr_T460s 叫大爷，他让你叫叔只是为了显得年轻
<chenhg5> 666
<chenhg5> 各位叔好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: ...
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: 瞎说，我很年轻的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 试过了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478532 Linux xinliy-N550JV 3.13.0-86-generic #131-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 23:33:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux xinliy@xinliy-N550JV:~$ cat /etc/os-release NAME="Ubuntu" VERSION="14.04.1 LTS, Trusty Tahr" ID=ubuntu ID_LIKE=debian PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS" VERSION_ID="14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4" HOME_URL="http://www.ubuntu.com/" SUPPORT_URL="http://help.ubuntu.com/" BUG_REPORT_URL="http://bugs.launchpad.net/ …
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_T460s: 乖，知道你年轻，叫叔，乖，给你糖吃
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: ....
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: 糖呢
 * M570` 棒棒糖?
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_T460s: 自己超市买去
<MangHuoEr_T460s> onlylove: 哦啊
<M570`> MangHuoEr_T460s: 夏普机器人手机正式开卖 售价1.2万 能走过来让你接听电话
<M570`> yuning: ^^
 * M570` 理解不能. 
<MangHuoEr_T460s> M570`: 那我不在家咋办
<gebjgd> MangHuoEr_T460s, 他會打飛機過來找你
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu 16.04 下对 安卓手机 adb 操作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478536 写了一个脚本，如下 APK="mytools.apk" subpath="priv-app" adb push $APK /data/local/tmp/ adb shell su -c "mount -o remount rw /system" adb shell su -c "cat /data/local/tmp/$APK > /system/$subpath/$APK" adb shell su -c "chmod 644 /system/$subpat
<^k^>  ─> h/$APK" adb shell su -c "rm /data/local/tmp/$APK" 在16.04下。执行到红色语句那一步， 提示 failed to co …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于Draftsight打不开的问题，弹出了错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478537 弹出的错误是：Failed to load modules.The application will close.please reinstall the application. 补充一句，我已经reinstall了1遍了，仍然是这个结果。 zz: ll0ll0l — 2016-05-30 18:04
<linuxlearner> 有人知道怎么捐精吗
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求解救 。。。有线网不能上网，无线网能上网 纯小白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478538 w8和ubuntu16.04双系统，w8有线无线都能上。 当初老师叫我们在UBUNTU上桥接KVM里的XP系统，我重启了一次电脑后有线网就连得上但上不了网（无线网可以上）
<^k^>  ─> 后来我更是脑抽把那桥接的端口给删除了。。。求大神解救。 zz: fanzao — 2016-05-30 19:24
<ll_> 新安装的16.04鼠标在登录界面能用，但一进到桌面就完全不能用了，是怎么回事
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubut14.04无法安装libc6:i386，导致了一系列问题，，国际版qq，邮箱，gimp等一系列软件都装不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478539 ubutu14.04 64位重装之后，32位运行库找不到了，于是乎，国际版qq，邮箱，gimp等一系列软件都装不了了 darnell@darnell:~$ sudo apt-ge
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu单系统，第二次出站这个情况了。我是菜鸟，求大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478540 ubuntu16.04的系统，前一天用的还好好的，今天开机就变成这样，我也看不懂啥意思。然后这是第二次出现这种情况了。第一次出现这种情况的时候我是重装
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubut14.04无法安装libc6:i386，导致了一系列问题，，国际版qq，邮箱，gimp等一系列软件都装不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478541 ubutu14.04 64位重装之后，32位运行库找不到了，于是乎，国际版qq，邮箱，gimp等一系列软件都装不了了 darnell@darnell:~$ sudo apt-get
<^k^>  ─> install gimp [sudo] password for darnell: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系 …
<linuxlearner> test
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 网易云音乐Linux版提供64位和32位ubuntu16.04安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478542 网易云音乐终于推出了官方Linux版本，提供的下载安装包有： deepin15（32位）：http://s1.music.126.net/download/pc/netease-cloud-music_0.9.0_i386.deb deepin15（64位）：http://s1.music.126.net/download/
<^k^>  ─> pc/netease-cloud-music_0.9.0_amd64.deb ubuntu16.04（32位）：http://s1.music.126.net/download/pc/netease-cloud-mus …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • bug/1351286 ubuntu16.04 出现内部错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478544 从15.10升级16.04后，每次启动都会出现一个内部错误， colord-sane assert failure: colord-sane: simple-watch.c:454: avahi_simple_poll_prepare: Assertion `s->state == STATE_INIT || s->state == STATE_DISPATCHED || s->state == S
<^k^>  ─> TATE_FAILURE' failed. 提示中给出报错地址 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1351286 但读了之 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • bug/1351286 ubuntu16.04 出现内部错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478545 从15.10升级16.04后，每次启动都会出现一个内部错误， colord-sane assert failure: colord-sane: simple-watch.c:454: avahi_simple_poll_prepare: Assertion `s->state == STATE_INIT || s->state == STATE_DISPATCHED || s->state == S
<^k^>  ─> TATE_FAILURE' failed. 提示中给出报错地址 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1351286 但读了之 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • bug/1351286 ubuntu16.04 出现内部错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478546 从15.10升级16.04后，每次启动都会出现一个内部错误， colord-sane assert failure: colord-sane: simple-watch.c:454: avahi_simple_poll_prepare: Assertion `s->state == STATE_INIT || s->state == STATE_DISPATCHED || s->state == S
<^k^>  ─> TATE_FAILURE' failed. 提示中给出报错地址 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1351286 但读了之 …
<jamesarch> 有人参加那个Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party 没
<MangHuoEr> 谢老板呢
<MangHuoEr_T460s> yuning: 4两？
<yuning> MangHuoEr_T460s, yes
<yuning> MangHuoEr_T460s, madper 二两牛肉大葱
<MangHuoEr_T460s> .
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级16.04过程中中断 重启后卡住无法进入系统 有人遇到过吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478548 升级16.04过程中中断 重启后卡住无法进入系统 到了以下步骤就进行不下去了 屏幕一直闪烁 [ ok ] Started Light Display Manager . 有人遇到过嘛？ zz: kanny10 — 2016-05-
<^k^>  ─> 31 10:24
<yunfan> fua
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • amd显卡驱动 双显卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478549 怎么更新显卡驱动？ 会不会把系统搞死了？ 如果搞死了怎么恢复？ zz: 873944287 — 2016-05-31 10:56
<WL_mutou> fua
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在使用Virtualbox时候发现了一个论坛上没有的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478551 高手看过来啦！！！ 我目前使用是系统是ubuntu16.04，virtualbox的版本是v5.0.20 r106931 看附件的截图，我使用virtualbox里的win7系统编译asp.net web网站时，或者使用主机系统执行
<nyfair> http://item.jd.com/10128569470.html
<MangHuoEr_T460s> shengyao: 我可以听到啊
<nyfair> 明天儿童节，求送礼物
<Sm4rkey> 肉灵芝如何
<nyfair> freeflying: 把这傻逼踢了
<Sm4rkey> 逗逼
<Walter-4> yuning: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av7/
<yuning> BinLi, Walter-4, http://bangumi.bilibili.com/anime/1761/
<darklighting> hi there anyone?
<Walter-4> nope
<darklighting> ok
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统 15.2——怀揣梦想，笃定前行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478553 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 深度操作系统15.2采用全新的启动器展示方式和直观的搜索，增加安全启动支持，首次采用由深度内
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pa-IERYnAAD3v-ouq3kAALrMwNecjMAAPfX825.jpg 不好意思,我骑太快了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3G4G上网IP？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478555 联通：4G 用命令ifconfig查看上网IP，是个局域网IP地址。 用网站（ip.cn）查看上网IP，是个公网IP地址。 为什么，用4G网络分配是局域网IP？ 网站（ip.cn）是怎样知道这个公网IP？ zz: tyewotus — 2016-05-31
<^k^>  ─> 18:06
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • NAT？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478556 ubuntu12.04 lts 个人用户，用什么硬件设备，及软件可实现NAT？ zz: tyewotus — 2016-05-31 18:09
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 火狐设置代理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478557 ubutnu12.04 lts 联通4G firefox代理设置： 无代理 自动检测此网络的代理设置 使用系统代理设置 ifconfig命令，其ip地址是个局域网ip：10.88.200.201 ip.cn网站，其ip地址都是公网我ip：112.96.102.200 为什么
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: tyewotus — 2016-05-31 18:39
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 日期显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478558 如果把时间设置里面的“星期”和“日期和月份”同时选上，系统时间里面的日期会多显示一个“月”字。如附件里面的。 zz: 尧舜禹 — 2016-05-31 21:51
<luemiu> J #debian
<Chaos`Eternal> greetings, mortals
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> BinLi: 拜土壕
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2njGIKKp8AACCb9P8izQAALrFwP_KQgAAIKH967.jpg 多啦A梦的三个私生子
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何使xdotool在后台运行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478559 有时需要边工作边让xdotool批处理某些任务，绑定到窗口或PID, 如果xdotool一运行鼠标>点击操作，那么这个窗口就会激活并弹到最上方！很是不方便，会影响到当前工作，还得切 换窗口或桌面！请教大
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 本地16.04ssh到14.04服务器中文乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478560 以前用15.10通过ssh连接到14.04服务器什么问题都没有，自从上个月装了16.04后，发现通过终端的ssh连接到服务器就出现显示中文乱码，而用虚拟机的centos通过ssh到服务器显示一切正常，用
<^k^>  ─> 手机的juiceSSH连接显示后依然是一切正常，只是在本地电脑连接显示有问题。而不管通过 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助grub问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478561 在WIN7下安装了Ubuntu16.04， 双显卡 AMD Radeon HD 7640G AMD Radeon R5 M230 series 联想笔记本G405s 点击ubuntu之后就紫屏 <a class="highslide" href="http://img3.a.pcs.baidu.com/rest/2.0/pcs/thumbnail?method=generate&path=%2FIMG20160524124349.jpg&app_id=24632
<^k^>  ─> 7&width=740&height=490&
<nyfair> 儿童节啦，老司机们送我猫之惑星
<^k^> 新  Mint • cinnamon 无法正确显示dropbox的托盘图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478562 yT9bOM7fuAozTdIYamcm8g.png 左键点击 是打开 右键点击 无法调出dropbox的菜单 zz: chole — 2016-06-01 13:17
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome-session-flashback 调不了背景图片  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478563 背景图片，在 外观 里调不了，点击 桌面偏好设置 显示 桌面管理器未激活 zz: tor — 2016-06-01 13:40
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 刚刚在服务器里面装了14.04，设置了启动项重启总是无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478564 在服务器里面设置了启动项，可是总是在重启的时候无法启动。导致我们每次出现故障。是不是系统出问题还是我配置有问题。 有人说我们系统是桌面版的，每
<^k^>  ─> 次先加载网卡，然后导致我们的heartbeat服务无法启动，是这个原因吗？ zz: rongyongzhi — 20 …
<WL_mutou`> k
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 恭喜啊
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 恭喜，分钱
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 我分不到
<huntxu> roylez: MangHuoEr 分我
<huntxu> roylez: 你不用去過兒童節
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牛头不对马嘴 : 有一个中年妇女请律师帮助她离婚。律师问:你们的婚姻有基础吗? 哦,有的。我们大约有四分之三英亩地。女人答道。 律师吃惊地看看她,又问:你们闹矛盾了吗? 没有。我们的车坏了,得送去修。女人很快回答。 那么你为什么要提出离婚呢?律师费解地问。
<^k^>  ─> 哦,这是因为他回答问题总是牛头不对马嘴。 律师恍然大悟。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醉酒 : 丈夫:"今天电视不知怎么的,整晚上只演一堆篝火！ " 妻子:"你少喝点吧！电视机昨晚就送去修理了,你看到的是壁炉。"
 * Tim___ wave
<linuxlearner> 虚拟机没有网络怎么办
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Ubuntu下用shell启动软件和用图形界面启动软件有什么区别？修改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478565 平台：Ubuntu14.04 [b]现象 ：我用Qt5写了一个软件A。如果我从GUI里面启动A，那么就不能用功能 a， 如果我从shell里面启动A，就可以用功能a。 功能a ：主要是使用了QPr
<^k^>  ─> ocess来运行一段脚本 请大家帮我分析一下原因，并给出治本的办法。 感谢你的分享！[/b] …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 奇妙的wireless  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478566 首先说明一点，就是无线网络之前是可以用的。但有线有点小bug。 因为是校园网，所以使用xl2tpd费了好大一番功夫，始终没有显示ppp0. 悲剧出现了，在好一番折腾之后，ppp0依旧没有着落，但无线网却挂
<linuxlearner> test
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 又是mame，这是什么意思，下了多个源包都报这个错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478567 src/lib/util/aviio.c: In function ‘avi_error parse_indx_chunk(avi_file*, avi_stream*, avi_chunk*)’: src/lib/util/aviio.c:1516:25: error: variable ‘id’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable] UINT
<^k^>  ─> 32 entries, entry, id; ^ src/lib/util/aviio.c:1519:8: error: variable ‘subtype’ set but not used [-Werror=unused- …
<linuxlearner> onlylove: 你知道虚拟机没有网络怎么办吗
<linuxlearner> 已经解决
<linuxlearner> TEST
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 对话 : 苍蝇宝宝:妈妈,为什么我们每顿都得吃人家的便便? 苍蝇妈妈:儿子,妈妈跟你说过多少遍了,吃饭的时候不许提这么恶心的东西！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Touch OTA - 透過空中下载技术 更新 Ubuntu 手機及平板 已安裝系統程式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478569 1. Ubuntu Touch OTA 是什麼意思 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/687773/w ... ota-update What means OTA Update ? OTA means " over the air ". That simply means that your Ubuntu Phone ser
<^k^>  ─> vice provider is updating your phone software instead of like with a desktop where you would manage your software upg …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 感觉archlinux不是给新手准备的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478571 不是图形化安装，像我这样的怎么不知道怎么装上去，我的是老机子，想装一个占资源比较少的linux大家推荐一下吧 zz: hhhh512mail — 2016-06-02 8:33
<younix_> exit
<younix_> quit
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<cley> xponent
<luobo> hi
<luobo> 请教个问题
<luobo> 微博的服务器用的可能是什么发行版
<luobo> 有人知道吗？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba共享打印机给xp  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478574 前言：单位购入一台hp color laserjet pro mfp m177fw一体机，本来需要直接插入网线共享给整个局域网的，但是十分可惜局域网进行了mac地址绑定，申请控制权也不没得到批准，十分郁闷。局域网正好有一
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 哪位大神能告诉我怎么配置xfce面板的net插件么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478575 小白一枚 最好简单点…… 主要就是属性里面的网络设备填什么？…… zz: ghl57 — 2016-06-02 10:34
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: 儿童餐有 A 和 B
<nyfair> MangHuoEr: 送我六一礼物
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: 三思啊，过几天就父亲节了
<luobo> hi
<luobo> 一般大企业都用什么发行版做服务器系统
<luobo> 我看好像有用ubuntuserver的
<nyfair> 两只老虎，两只老虎，谈恋爱，谈恋爱，一个是公的，另一个也是公的，真变态，真变态
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 开机提示problem，虽然系统还没崩溃，但总是提心吊胆的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478576 好吧，系统总是被我玩坏 昨天系统崩溃了，今天早上重装好了，结果中午开机时又提示了错误，还是在开机时出现的提示，想想就让人提心吊胆。 把截图发上
<^k^>  ─> 来，好象是xl2tpd的问题 Screenshot from 2016-06-02 13-05-18.png Screenshot from 2016-06-02 13-05-35.png Screen …
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 刚装好，发个桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478577 截图_2016-06-02_13-31-08.png刚装好，发个桌面，我的是老机子 zz: hhhh512mail — 2016-06-02 13:27
<huntxu> nyfair: 两个母的呢
<nyfair> http://caniuse.com/#search=jpegxr http://caniuse.com/#search=webp http://caniuse.com/#search=apng
<nyfair> 忽然发现这个细思极恐啊
<nyfair> 所有浏览器都只支持一个并排挤其他两个
<nyfair> 然而事实上压根没网站用这三
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • cmake-gui的启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478578 问题很简单，我安装完了之后启动出现这个问题，跪求怎么解决： luhang@server114:/etc/lightdm$ cmake-gui This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb". Available platform plugins are: linu
<^k^>  ─> xfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. Aborted (core dumped) zz: sh4 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 使用xdmcp登录ligthdm的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478579 各位好，我想用xmanager登录12.04的图形界面，ubuntu使用lightdm做登录器，我登录之后总是收到fail信息，登录不上，请问是什么原因？ 这是xmanager的log： Waiting for client connections ... Xdmcp: received a WILLING
<^k^>  ─> message. Xdmcp Request Address: 10.107.0.112 Xdmcp Connection Address 0: 10.20.0.228 Xdmcp Connection Address 1: 192 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Chromium安装Flash插件 没成功呀，是怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478580 为树莓派2的Chromium安装Flash插件 * 下载插件 wget http://odroidxu.leeharris.me.uk/xu3/chr ... pkg.tar.xz * 解压缩 tar xf chromium-pepperflash-19.0.0.185.r1-1-armv7h.pkg.tar.xz * 复制文件到插件文件夹 sudo
<^k^>  ─> chmod +x * sudo cp * /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins * 编辑Chromium配置文件 sudo nano /etc/chromium-browser/d …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 关于 pepperflashplugin-nonfree  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478581 hhhh512mail@hhhh512mail-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 pepperflashplugin-nonfree 已经是最新版 (1.8.2ubuntu1
<^k^>  ─> )。 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 10 个软件包未被升 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 中文乱码的问题你们估计是解决过很多遍了，可是英文乱码怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478582 现在在用一个基于debian的发行版，apt-get dist-update了一下之后，我发现桌面系统（gnmoe3）中的菜单栏里面的英文全都变成了方块，中文反而没事....但是应用
<^k^>  ─> 内的英文是正常的，只有桌面环境本身的英文显示不出来了，这是怎么回事？ zz: q1202486 …
<Chaos`Eternal> Greetings, mortal
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p8GIR8EfAACe0OkCFvgAALrOgCMIQAAAJ7o314.jpg 我觉得这是个棋牌室的厕所
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么chrome 都是64位的，谁有32 位的给一个链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478585 为什么chrome 都是64位的，谁有32 位的给一个链接 官网上也都是64位的，怎么回事呀 zz: hhhh512mail — 2016-06-02 21:18
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：ubuntu16.04怎样设置才能播放dvd光盘？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478589 小白鼠一只。初次使用ubuntu，感觉很新奇。正在学习体会中。请教一个问题，使用vlc播放dvd,提示如下图所示错误，怎样设置才能播放dvd影片？ 请机油给予详细指教。谢谢！
<^k^>  ─> zz: yem — 2016-06-03 8:39
<^k^> bluezd: 拜不撸
<bluezd> ^k^: ...
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装16.04后，惠普激打1020无法打印  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478590 dell笔记本电脑，原来使用14.04desktop，安装惠普1020黑白激打可以正常使用。 新安装16.04后，系统自动认识1020，但是无法打印文件，按下打印键后，打印机毫无动静。删除打印机重新安装
<Destine> clear
<MangHuoEr> test
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu中文输入法IBUS的安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478591 第一：安装IBus框架， sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4 启动IBus框架，在终端输入： im-switch -s ibus 安装完IBus框架后注销系统，保证更改立即生效。 第三步：安装拼音引擎 有
<^k^>  ─> 下面几种常用选择： IBus拼音：sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin IBUS五笔：sudo apt-get install ibus-tabl …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> 这irc现在是死透了吧
<nyfair> 可以少装个firefox插件了，真好
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 同等价位，单显卡 vs 双CPU，Linux vs Windows——影视工作站Blender渲染测试  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478592 单位购入一台电脑用作视频处理工作站，总价4万， 丽台专业显卡M5000价值15000元，Intel 至强CPU E2640 v3 2块共约12000元。 同一部电脑双系
<^k^>  ─> 统，分别在 UbuntuStudio Linux 16.04 和 Windows 7 下， 使用Blender及国外网友提供的BMW1M-MikePan测 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 悩一個折衷的安全性和便利性  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478593 我是日本人 　以下機械翻訳也 不限於　Synaptic　密碼的需要，它必須被驅動到這一點，損害其便利性，其實你一定要避免很多危險？ zz: 寺島聰子 — 2016-06-03 15:07
<sulit> ^k^: > joke
<sulit> ^k^: >joke
<sulit> ^k^: <joke
<sulit> ^k^: test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30483.html 火车爆胎 : 一女子哭诉被骗,警察询问, 女子说:刚一进站,有人高喊"火车爆胎不能走了", 于是活活骗了二十几号人退了票上了骗子的黑车。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04使用remmina的xdmcp协议连接redhat服务器无反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478594 在windows下使用Xmanager正常，服务器端应该没问题。 在ubuntu下用命令行启动remmina连接服务器时有如下信息： (remmina:2264): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_menu_attach_to_widget(): menu already a
<^k^>  ─> ttached to GtkMenuItem Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged. (EE) Fatal serv …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ntp 问题，同步的是谁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478595 1.png 192.168.15.1 是我路由器的地址，开启了 ntp 服务端。 202.118.1.47 我查到目前是东北大学的。 neu.edu.cn 东北大学。 aliyun 也冒出来了。 好乱！ Code: 路由器的 ntp 启动选项： ntpd -n -l -S /usr/sbin/ntpd-ho
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Laing> hello everyone
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！win7和Ubuntu16.04双系统安装出问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478596 笔记本是SSD+HHD两个硬盘的。win7安装在SSD上，在HHD上重新分区安装Ubuntu16.04，安装成功。返回win7后安装EasyBCD，制作引导启动方式，存在以下问题： 假设安装Ubuntu16.04选择的安装的
<kingbo> 论坛好冷清了
<Laing> 问个问题，hexchat中的字体怎么这么奇怪啊？每条信息的最后几个字母、字符总是看不到，用鼠标选择文字的时候也是，ps：我是新人
<hoxily> Laing: 建议换个字体
<Laing> hoxily: 谢谢，刚才一直没理解，现在明白了，虽然还是有问题，但已经没有原来那么严重了
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻之舌 : 一个人因消化不良,请医诊治。医生:"应当吃容易消化的肉类,最好是小鸟,因为它的身体是不停地动着的。"病人:"那要是有更好的肉类呢?"医生:"什么?"病人:"我内人的舌头！它一天到晚不停地动着。"
<cxu> :/part
<cxu> exit
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教：calc里怎么查找重复行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478599 手工制作的sitemap.xml，由于很久添加一次，可能会有重复添加链接，怎么查找重复添加的行？ zz: TeliuTe — 2016-06-04 9:43
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开了好久的刀 : 某日,小儿科有空的开刀房。于是转来一位年纪颇大的急诊病患者。当开完刀推出手术房时,恰巧有位不知情的医生路过 ,看到这情况就说"这刀还开真久!"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你今天要发一笔小财 : 打卦先生（看签文）:你今天要发一笔小财…… 问卦的:对,我也感觉到了…… 问卦的走后,旁边看客指点打卦先生: 刚才那是小偷,你钱包被……
<shaojiatong> 有人使用过kde ubuntu吗？  求告知图形界面是不是稳定的？
<mos_> KDE都不太稳定吧～
<mos_> 以前用过，很老的笔记本
<mos_> 很卡的样子
<mos_> 低端双核，2.7G左右，512M内存
<mos_> 现在应该好些吧
<mos_> 用来用去还是lubuntu好些
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 童鞋,你能再冷一点么 : 刘若英老了以后,得了健忘症,忘记了自己是谁,天天在夕阳下喃喃自语:我是谁,我是谁。 直到有一天,白发苍苍的周杰伦来看她,凑近她说:你是我的优乐美。 刘若英的眼里泛起幸福的泪花:原来我是奶茶埃
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：N卡用VLC播放mkv画面卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478616 电脑的显卡是GTX950M，安装了驱动361.42，用VLC播放mkv格式电影画面卡顿怎么办？ 2016-06-04 17-54-34屏幕截图.png 2016-06-04 17-59-04屏幕截图.png zz: guikeyy — 2016-06-04 17:53
<darklighting> 有人嗎?
<mulberry> 没人……
<darklighting> mulberry, 你不是人...
<mulberry> ……我是说没人说话，我都是挂着玩的
<darklighting> 太他媽冷清了
<mulberry> 正常，这不是QQ群，不是用来聊天的
<darklighting> 好吧
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<CasW> Hey guys, sorry for asking in English, but I am looking for a way to input Chinese characters, preferably using pinyin. I'm just learning Chinese and I use the Google pinyin keyboard on my phone, but I have no way of typing Chinese yet on my computer
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 边的答案 : 老师:"一只盒子有几条边?"学生:"两条边:里边和外边。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助,14.04登录后系统不响应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478631 双显卡,新装的系统 能打开登录界面,但输入密码回车后,就只显示壁纸和光标,再按任何东西都没反应了 实在装不成的话,只能退货了,无辜的jd... zz: jasonhan — 2016-06-04 21:23
<lifeai> echo 1>&2  这是什么意思？
<XTpeeps> e
<XTpeeps> test
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点.  00:47
<XTpeeps> 点点点
<XTpeeps> hi
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点.  00:47
<XTpeeps> ^k^, 讲个笑话吧
<lifeai> ==
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-05
<Niac> hi
<ubrl> Niac:点点点.  09:03
<Niac> 有什么开阔视野的编程语言可以学学的
<Xhumin> Wow
<Xhumin> 现在还有人使用这个聊天吗？
<hoxily> Xhumin: 早上好
<Xhumin> 早上好，我第一次来这里，也是第一次使用 IRC，正在看教程。
<hoxily> Niac: python,lua,nodejs,ruby
<Niac> hoxily: nodejs is popular, but js have too many interperator
<Niac> Interpreter
<Niac> s
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitxl输入法状态栏怎么也弄不出来了，没法选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478636 ubuntu 16.04lts zz: wayoca — 2016-06-05 10:16
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitxl输入法状态栏怎么也弄不出来了，没法选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478638 ubuntu 16.04lts zz: wayoca — 2016-06-05 10:17
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitxl输入法状态栏怎么也弄不出来了，没法选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478639 ubuntu 16.04lts zz: wayoca — 2016-06-05 10:20
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitxl输入法状态栏怎么也弄不出来了，没法选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478640 ubuntu 16.04lts zz: wayoca — 2016-06-05 10:24
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitxl输入法状态栏怎么也弄不出来了，没法选词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478641 ubuntu 16.04lts zz: wayoca — 2016-06-05 10:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 麻烦看看怎么连不上 服务器啊 昨天刚买的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478642 我都试了 20几次了 还是连不上啊 ！ ssh -l root 23.88.3.45 root@23.88.3.45 's password: Permission denied, please try again. root@23.88.3.45 's password:老是报这个问题 可是我感觉密码输入对着啊 Mai
<^k^>  ─> n IP Address: 23.88.3.45 SSH User: root SSH Password: 格式对着啊 为什么连不上 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-06-0 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu自建代理服务器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478643 安装些什么？ zz: Goaoqc — 2016-06-05 10:37
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 交叉编译vs虚拟机native编译?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478645 各位好，我打算为armel架构编译一个小项目，但在交叉编译工具链和交叉编译依赖方面遇到一些困难。但听说qemu可以虚拟其他架构，因此异想天开，想用qemu虚拟一个armel机器，这样不就相当于
<^k^>  ─> native编译了么？ 请问是否可行，谢谢！ zz: phyceiver — 2016-06-05 12:11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 灶王爷的牢骚 : 灶王爷说:煤气公司太不像话了,我一年就吃两顿大餐,大十五的还不给送气。再不送气我就不叫他过好。 你看人家财神多好,天天有大餐,不行,我要求转岗。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 你们图形终端的背景都设置为什么颜色?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478646 你们图形终端的背景都设置为什么颜色? 我是白底黑字,因为电脑在窗户旁边,如果常规的黑底白字,会让太阳弄得看不清输出 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-06-05 19:01
<taoyichen0719> hello
<ubrl> taoyichen0719:点点点.  21:41
<taoyichen0719> 什么鬼？
<taoyichen0719> 有人吗？
<ubrl> taoyichen0719:点点点.  21:42
<Shen> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-29
<^k^> 新  Mint • 安装失败的fcitx-mozc  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484085 sudo apt install fcitx-mozc --install-recommends 其余的是 http://viva-linux.jp/linux-mint-japanese-input-mozc-211 根据现场的过程 不使用无论如何，在匆忙增添了不少变化。它进入混乱状态 这似乎是由于做“你在做什么，不完全理解”
<^k^>  ─> ，如命令的多个站点 sudo apt install fcitx-mozc --install-recommends After that Http://viva-linux.jp/linux- …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Linux版搜狗输入法能不能设置自定义短语没有找到phrases.ini最关键是想自己添加上辅助码支持 不知道能不能实现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484086 Linux版搜狗输入法能不能设置自定义短语没有找到phrases.ini最关键是想自己添加上辅助码支持 不知道能
<^k^>  ─> 不能实现 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbmao — 2017-05-29 7:18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是个很好的理由 : 对付疲惫:睡觉。 对付恐惧:睡觉。 对付感冒:睡觉。 对付饥饿:睡觉。 对付失恋:睡觉。 一觉治百病,一觉平天下,专注睡觉二十年,睡觉！值得信赖。
<xiang_> 大家好
<ubrl> xiang_:点点点.  11:02
<xiang_> 有人在线吗
<LiuAlex> hi
<ubrl> LiuAlex:点点点.  11:03
<LiuAlex> yes
<xiang_> hi
<ubrl> xiang_:点点点.  11:03
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 更换windwos系统为ubuntu，我只要ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484087 是这样的，我是新来的，我是个程序员，要求很高，速度要快，windows已经不能适应我，目前我只用linux系统，我想把电脑只装一个ubuntu系统，我要怎样做，系统我觉得应该要最新的ubuntu64
<^k^>  ─> 位的，但是不会搞，怕不会就得重装机下次系统。所以再次求助各位老司机，新来的这厢 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信息高速公路 : 客户:听说你们已经上了信息高速公路,有这么回事吗?Internet技术人员:...... 是的。客户:那你们到底在哪条高速公路上?
<Okuni> hi
<ubrl> Okuni:点点点.  15:33
<u0_a136> hello
<ubrl> u0_a136:点点点.  16:15
<u0_a136> 你们
<u0_a136> 是？
<u0_a136> hello
<ubrl> u0_a136:点点点.  16:16
<u0_a136> 点点点
<Okuni> 点点点 什么鬼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/09/Cg-4WlJWOdOIBpCdABHBGDaTxtAAAMZUQH85skAEcEw520.gif 太有劲了
<perr> Okuni: 那是个机器人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大伯我谢谢您啊！ : lz妹纸,略胖,大学以前都是短发。 有一次理了个毛寸,大伯看见了说,嗯,蛮好看的,特别像一个明星！ "谁呀谁呀?"lz那个兴奋加激动啊！ "那个那个谁,哦,韩红……"大伯我谢谢您啊！
<Okuni> 大家好
<ubrl> Okuni:点点点.  20:54
<Okuni> burl
<Okuni> ubrl
<ubrl> Okuni,
<Okuni> 机器人?
<perr> Okuni: 是的
<Okuni> 谢谢
<perr> 热烈欢迎newbie
<perr> ^k^: help
<perr> ubrl: help
<perr> `deb tensorflow
<perr> 'deb tensorflow
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 假如有枪 : 飞机起飞时间一拖再拖,两百多名乘客在机场等待整整二十四个小时,最后,终于通知旅客们可以登机了。在通过机场安全检查时,一位旅客大声嚷道:"还有什么必要在我们身上找武器呢?要是谁有的话,他一定早开枪了。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 初学者适用，即将出版胡一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484097 初学者适用，即将出版胡一本不错的Linux电子书，可以用这本书学习UBUNTU 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质
<^k^>  ─> 量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 适合入门的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484100 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者或用作Lin
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484101 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者或用作
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484103 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484106 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linuxå°±è¯¥è¿™ä¹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484107 此书是由全国多å红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共åŒç¼–写的高è
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宿舍里、课堂上的爆笑 : 宿舍有3张床,住了两个人,我住最左边,我平时睡觉打呼噜。中间那个人很不习惯,昨天,宿舍又来一个人,睡在最右边,那家伙也打呼噜。我问中间的人什么感觉?他说:"现在是立体声了,比以前感觉好多了！ "
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 如何安装aspeed显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484109 内核版本是4.4.078 系统版本是16.04 LTS桌面版 显卡型号是AST 1150 我从官网上下载了驱动，可是不知道怎么安装，菜鸟一枚，求大神指教 530143122.png 2.png 5.png 6.png 3.png 4.png 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 ygm5205123 — 2017-05-30 14:44
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 一语成谶，WPS for Linux中止  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484110 http://m.oschina.net/news/85305/seci-log-1-03 原标题： WPS Office for Linux 项目中止 计划开源 Linux 代码 统计信息: 发表于 由 aerowolf — 2017-05-30 15:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484112 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合
<^k^>  ─> Linux初学者或用作Linux相关辅助教材，专注于Linux系统与红帽认证。 目前是国内最值得去 …
<chenshaoju> ??
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 课堂一惊 : 历史课,老师问:"八国联军是意、美、英、法、德、奥以及哪两国?来,小明,你说！ " 面对才醒过来的小明,一旁的小华偷偷的对小明说:"老师叫你陪她睡觉。" 小明大叫了一声:"我~~日（俄,日）！ " 老师很高兴地说:"很好！全对！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 侏儒的性生活 : 两个侏儒在各自房间ml,其中一个很快完事。 只听另一个房间,1,2,3,嘿……1,2,3……嘿。 早上起来他问那个侏儒:"哥们,干了一夜啊?" 另一个回答:"我tmd,蹦一宿也没蹦上床。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求教：在Ubuntu14.04中安装Bazel时报错“ E: 未发现软件包 bazel”，请问是怎么回事呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484115 在装Bazel时，输入sudo apt-get install bazel 后 报错“ E: 未发现软件包 bazel” 请问是怎么回事呢？ 各位达人，求教，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 lukailiang — 2017-05-30 21:35
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 怎更改wifi密码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484117 电脑：ubuntu 手机：Android 电脑或手机，监控，用wifi组成局城网。 电脑或手机，可以更改监控wifi密码么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-31 1:54
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 2017年湖北省专升本考试｜答案+69003371  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484119 2017年湖北省专升本考试｜&#x7B54;&#x6848;+69003371 内部+消息+{咨询★求助+通过率100%客服Ｑ69003371包过}十足+把握(通过率 100%)壹手打造.100%保证.实力+信誉+试题+｜&#x7B54;&#x6848;=通过{必 √过690
<^k^>  ─> 03371}2017年湖北省专升本考试｜&#x7B54;&#x6848;- 2017年湖北省专升本考试试题的｜&#x7B54;&#x6848; …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 2017年意大利语CILS等级考试｜答案+767000714  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484123 2017年意大利语CILS等级考试｜答案+767000714 内部+消息+{咨询★求助+通过率100%客服Ｑ767000714包过}十足+把握(通过率 100%)壹手打造.100%保证.实力+信誉+试题+｜答案=通过{必 √过767000714}2
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸醉了 : 母亲回娘家住了几天,回来后把儿子拉到身边问:"我不在时,家里发生了什么事?" 儿子说:"爸爸醉了。" 母亲说:"瞎说,你爸爸从来不喝酒。" 儿子说:"真的！爸爸对女佣说:'你的眼睛使我陶醉',您听！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 叫我好找 : 古时齐国有个人记性极差。一天,他带着小儿子出去玩,一高兴,便把小儿子举起来,让他骑在自己脖子上。过了一会儿,他忽然想起儿子来,逢人便问:"你看见我的孩子了吗?""哎,你脖子上的那个不就是吗?"有个邻居看见了大笑。这个人一把将儿子从脖子上揪下来,
<^k^>  ─> 狠狠打了一巴掌,骂道:"混蛋,叫你别乱跑,刚才你上哪儿去了?"
<luobo> ^k^: test
<luobo> ^k^: time
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 没有接显示器，无法正常启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484127 主机：翔升j1900主板+4G 内存 安装Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Server，在安装好系统后，测试ssh连接正常后，将主机挪到角落里，冷启动，试着用ssh连接，发现连接不是，10多分钟内多次连接都是失败。在没有
<^k^>  ─> 关机下，直接搬个显示器连接上去，发现没有任何显示，按键盘也没有任何反应，按ctrl+a …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如何惩治负心人 : 如何惩治负心人:我悄悄的蒙上你的眼睛,轻轻地在你脚下放块香蕉皮,温柔地看着你踩上去,微笑地看你满地找牙!然后浅浅一笑:看你还敢不敢忘记我!
<root____> ...
<root____> ........................
<root____> ..
<root____> .
<root____>  /nick <YouNick>
<root____> 不会玩irc我修仙去了
<root____> 黑竹
<root____> 0.......
<root____>  /nick <name>
<root____>  /nick <name>
<root____>  /nick <name>
<root____>  /nick heizhu
<abc_> root____: 不要发出来
<abc_> root____: 斜杠前面不要有空格
<root____> 这样》？
<root____> 还是root啊
<abc_> root____: /nick heizhu 提示什么？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • firefox有什么组件，下载网站全部文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484129 网站全部文件，下载到电脑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-31 22:37
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-01
<passerk> morning
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妈妈的窍门 : 妈妈带玲玲去听音乐会。出门以前,她把一双高跟皮鞋放到手提包里。玲玲问她为什么带着鞋去,她说:"剧场有规定,一米以下的儿童不许进场,你得穿上高跟鞋身高才够一米呢。"玲玲说:"那现在就让我穿上吧。" 妈妈说:"那可不行！上公共汽车够一米高就得打票
<^k^>  ─> 啦！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu成为wifi热点，用什么硬件设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484130 电脑：ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-01 10:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 电脑使用wifi，用什么硬件设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484131 电脑：ubuntu 接口：usb 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-01 10:58
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Rose到中国嫁给余香 : "我爱你,Jack,再见。" "别这样,不要说再见,时候还没到,明白吗?" "我好冷。" "听我说,Rose,你会脱险的,相信我！好好活下去,然后到中国,嫁给一个叫余香的人,你们会研发出一道名扬天下的菜！相信我！"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox下Win7迅雷频繁断网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484132 Ubuntu14.04, Virtualbox下虚拟Win7，迅雷下载，速度还不错，基本上几M/秒。但是很不稳定，基本上几分钟后，虚拟机显示连接失败，"无网络访问权限"，就是Win7系统托盘里的网络连接图标打个黄色
<^k^>  ─> 感叹号，浏览器啥的都无法上网，ubuntu主机无任何影响。关闭虚拟机，重启，100%没问题 …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 我该去哪下载这些包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484133 Code: WARNING: /home/super-egg/deepin-screen-recorder/deepin-screen-recorder.pro:52: Unescaped backslashes are deprecated. /home/super-egg/deepin-screen-recorder/deepin-screen-recorder.pro(60): Function 'system' is not implemented/home/super-egg/deepin-screen-rec
<^k^>  ─> order/deepin-screen-recorder.pro(64): Function 'system' is not implemented/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_function …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 记录一下在安卓上chroot运行Ubuntu遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484134 安卓有好多类似的软件可以帮你完成所有工作，但是只有自己DIY的时候才能知道你遇到什么问题，而且安卓系统相比Linux，多了一些限制。 首先是SELinux，基本上现在安卓都开启了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 命令行界面关机权限问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484135 这几天在为公司筹备web服务器的事情，因为是个小公司，所以就在虑拟机里面先练下手。虽然已经是差不多十年的linux用户了，但服务器倒是第一次正式上场。然后在安装完ubuntu server
<^k^>  ─> 16.04之后顺手就来一句shutdown -r now。居然真重启了。但是ubuntu server 14.04还是需要sudo shutdow …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典幽默,开心过周未. : 儿子:我听说非洲有些国家的男人如今还要到结婚以后才认识他太太,是真的吗? 父亲:不单单是非洲,全世界都是这样。
<louletian> Is anyone here?
<ysflrtby> 有人在吗
<ubrl> ysflrtby:点点点.  20:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mkuIeEEOAAAsNERBo9AAALrCQGWmjQAACxM601.jpg 内衣要这样晒
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-02
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有谁的bantu 16.4 64bit 正确安装vmware workstation并能正常安装虚拟机的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484136 麻烦交流一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 炒鸡蛋 — 2017-06-02 0:15
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<Isolde> 早上好
<lishoujun> 早
<youngbin_> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 隐形镜片 : 饭店总管来到餐厅,对着众位客人不安地说:"对不起,厨房领班要我给客人们说一声,他希望你们在嚼东西的时候要小心-他的隐形镜片掉了。。。。。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 称赞 : 张太太:"我这套衣服好看吗?" 张先生:"任何衣服穿在你身上都好看！ " 张太太:"那我戴这条项链好看吗?" 张先生:"任何项链戴在你脖子上都好看！ " 张太太:"那你说我先生好看吗?" 张先生:"太太！任何一个先生站在你身边都好看！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 文件复制到U盘时进度显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484137 本人在用16.04版本，将文件复制到U盘时都不会显示复制进度条，感觉不太方便，烦请能告知进度条显示的方法，感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 robin4869 — 2017-06-02 12:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rrCINO_4AADFbDjgfwMAALrJQH7MPEAAMWE500.jpg 鸟中也有2B的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 无线网卡，怎安装驱动程序？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484138 分别是在没插入无线网卡，插入无线网卡情况下。 终端输入命令：lsusb l nl （图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-02 16:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打酱油的 : 酱油和醋打架了,引来了一群围观者,醋得意洋洋地说:"哈哈我的兄弟都来帮我了！" 酱油不屑地说:"谁说他们是来帮你的呀?" 醋说:"他们都是来打酱油的,你说他们帮谁?"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小猴子 :     有一妇人,她孩子长的特别丑,一天,她抱着孩子坐公共汽车。司机说:啊！我从没见过这么丑的孩子！妇人很不高兴,到后排找个位置坐了下来,一个男士问:你怎么了。妇人说:那司机侮辱我。那男士气愤的说:你去找他算帐去,我来替你抱这只猴子……
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-03
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求救，无法进入ubuntu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484142 win10和ubuntu双系统，无法进入ubuntu系统，开机之后，会提示选着系统，选择ubuntu系统之后，就无法进入系统了，只显示_,屏幕上只显示"_"闪烁。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mark__ma — 2017-06-02 22:55
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 系统 wifi 无线网卡，有那些品牌？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484143 都是win系统，支持 ubuntu 有那些？。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-03 8:56
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 错误:apt更新失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484144 错误:2 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/kali kali-rolling/main amd64 Packages Writing more data than expected (15079856 > 15077315) [IP: 115.28.122.210 80] Hashes of expected file: - Filesize:15077315 [weak] - SHA256:19e1fb21745914162c5801cf984970b75e4f57d629500960bc
<^k^>  ─> 0f4d7eeb036814 - SHA1:a9b432ddd2ababb8823e534e56ab0a4ed650d474 [weak] - MD5Sum:a4ab169765862c6cf54c1fac10284b10 [weak …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 错误:apt更新失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484145 错误:2 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/kali kali-rolling/main amd64 Packages Writing more data than expected (15079856 > 15077315) [IP: 115.28.122.210 80] Hashes of expected file: - Filesize:15077315 [weak] - SHA256:19e1fb21745914162c5801cf984970b75e4f57d629500960bc0
<^k^>  ─> f4d7eeb036814 - SHA1:a9b432ddd2ababb8823e534e56ab0a4ed650d474 [weak] - MD5Sum:a4ab169765862c6cf54c1fac10284b10 [weak] …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu 17.04 can not install kernel-package,help!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484146 a@a-MBX-CHT2:~$ sudo apt-get install kernel-package [sudo] password for a: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The followi
<^k^>  ─> ng packages have unmet dependencies: kernel-package : Depends: xmlto Recommends: docbook-utils but it is not going to …
<zmite> hi
<ubrl> zmite:点点点.  12:14
<zmite> 有人么？
<ubrl> zmite:点点点.  12:15
<zmite> anyone awake ?
<zmite> hello
<ubrl> zmite:点点点.  12:40
<zmite> is ubrl a robot ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怕忘了大小 : 公交车上,某男一手托举着,五指分开,似托一碗,举累了,在换手时小心翼翼,好像托着一个无形的球。大家都很纳闷到底他托的是什么,终于有人忍不住问:"哥们,你这是练什么绝世神功呢?"这哥们答:"老婆让我给她买胸罩,怕忘了大协…" 幽默笑
<zmite> 怎么好像没有人说话呢？
<MYJZKB> 第一次尝试
<zmite> 一样
<zmite> 似乎不太活跃啊
<MYJZKB> 缘分
<zmite> 那些登录的人都在干嘛啊
<zmite> MYJZKB 是什么职业？
<ubrl> zmite: define:MYJZKB not defined.
<MYJZKB> student
<zmite> 什么专业？
<MYJZKB> computer
<MYJZKB> 你呢
<zmite> 已经工作了
<zmite> 打几？
<zmite> 大几？
<MYJZKB> 1
<zmite> 哦， 好小：）
<MYJZKB> 你毕业几年了
<zmite> 好多年了
<MYJZKB> 什么专业
<zmite> 也是计算机
<MYJZKB> 昂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 迟了  :     在地铁里,一位男子发现扒手正在掏他的钱包,便幽默地说: "老兄,你来晚了！我今天虽然领了薪水,但我太太下手比你快 多了！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-04
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 有什么好的音效软件推荐一个。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484151 如题，感觉声音比较渣。有什么好的软件调音效／的么 统计信息: 发表于 由 236069750 — 2017-06-04 2:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 处女心 : 女儿:"妈,我走过的那条路上,总有几个男子,呆呆地盯着我。"母亲:"那么,为何不换另一条路呢?"女儿:"换一条路,就没有人了！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • USB口的传输忽然慢了下来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484153 我的系统是16.04.2，以前接这个移动硬盘的传输速率大约在30M/秒的样子，现在忽然变成了<=1M/秒的样子，但是这块移动硬盘接到另一台win10的机器上传输速率不减，如此可排除盘的问题。 现在请
<^k^>  ─> 问各位大侠解决的思路是什么？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2017-06-04 11:11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: [足球]把话说清楚 : 足球教练员说:"小伙子们,今天你们得跟世界上著名的球队比赛,希望你们规规矩矩,老老实实地比赛,而且要争取胜利。" "你最好把话说清楚一些。"某些队员有了反应,"要么老老实实地比赛,要么争取胜利。" 
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16如何管理热点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484155 在ubuntu16上利用network开启了热点，手机能搜到而且连接正常，请问如何隐藏我的ssid，还有如何查看有哪些设备连接了我的wifi 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-06-04 15:49
<malo> hi
<ubrl> malo:点点点.  16:31
<malo> there
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • linux 系统每天都要重启服务  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484156 现在用的linux服务器，每天都要重新启动一下数据库服务，之前是好好的，不用手动启动数据库，每天都正常使用，现在每天早上都要启动一次，是不是哪里丢失文件或者操作有误？（前几天
<malomalomalomalo> awo
<malomalomalomalo> 沒人?
<wkwing> 有人
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<carloshsu79> 额
<malomalomalomalo> 冷清
<malomalomalomalo> 極端冷清
<wkwing> 除了机器人，没什么人说话
<malomalomalomalo> 爲何?
<wkwing> 中文圈，玩IRC的用Ubuntu少，用Ubuntu的玩IRC少
<malomalomalomalo> 精闢
<malomalomalomalo> 表示震驚
<alexxey> 有人的
<wkwing> 繁体字，你是港澳台的？
<malomalomalomalo> 非也
<malomalomalomalo> 吾乃華人
<wkwing> 华人的定义很广泛 😅
<malomalomalomalo> so
<malomalomalomalo> ☺
<wkwing> 不说这个了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu引导安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484157 本人菜鸟，刚想安装一个纯ubuntu系统来学习下（现有WIN7，专门清出一个盘来准备安装Ubuntu),可尝试多次仍然没有安装成功此系统，特向各位大全求助，望不要见笑！问题可能很菜，求助~ 1)我按网上所说，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是男是女 : 产妇临盆在即,亲友们焦急地等候在产房外。 护士小姐终於把婴儿抱了出来,大伙儿一拥而上。"是男孩还是女孩?"做父亲的最关心这个问题。 他迫不及待的把手伸进襁褓中摸索了一下,然後高兴地大叫:"是男孩!是男孩!""什麽男孩?"护士小姐生气地骂道:"快
<^k^>  ─> 把我的手指头放开。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mayli> hi pity
<mayli> wtf net split + matrix.org?
<mayli> hi M-mayli
<M-mayli> mayli: hi
<mayli> 这个频道已经死了么？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-28
<pity> 在 slack 挖了个坑，欢迎喜欢计算机技术的朋友加入 https://chinaunix.buug.in/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Join ChinaUnix on Slack!
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-29
<Elzttttt> ／topic
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-30
<freeflying_> 帝都坑，有萝卜没
<freeflying_> 前后端
<freeflying_> golang
<iMadper> os
<iMadper> os定制
<ogre25> ?
<Guest81050> RT :D
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-31
<ticks> 使用xfce4-terminal时vim显示特别差，有什么办法改进吗？
<ticks> 或者只设置gvim主题，vim用默认的也行
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-01
<ujerry_> 如果apt install一个包出现依赖关系报错, 我不想处理依赖的错误, 只是放弃安装这个包, 该怎么做?
<pity> Ctrl+C?
<pity> 报错的话应该有提示吧？
<ujerry_> 安装已经停止了, 有依赖报错就没装了,   我不装这个包了
<ujerry_> 如果不处理的话, 下次装别的包,也装不了, 每次都会提示有个包安装有依赖错误.
<pity> 这么说只能解决依赖问题了？
<pity> 包管理做加法容易，做减法难
<ujerry_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/520378/cancel-installing-pending-package-with-apt-get
<ubrl> ⇪ t: software installation - Cancel installing pending package with apt-get - Ask Ubuntu
<ujerry_> 这里有人问同样的问题,但答案太不可行了
<ujerry_> You may not have removed the package correctly, or apt-get got interrupted while removing the package. First, I would suggest running the following to process pending operations:
<ujerry_> apt-get -f install
<ujerry_> Once this is done, use autoremove to make sure there is no garbage in the way:
<ujerry_> apt-get autoremove
<ujerry_> Then, remove your package completely:
<ujerry_> apt-get remove --purge [package name]
<pity> ujerry_: autoremove 成功了吗？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04 怎么升级python 到 最新 3.6.5  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487660 android@localhost:/usr/local/python3.6.5/Python-3.6.5$ sudo yum install make gcc gcc-c++ There are no enabled repos. Run "yum repolist all" to see the repos you have. You can enable repos with yum-config-manager --enable <repo> 这一步出错，
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决 或者还有其他方法吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppernova — 2018-06-01 12:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 安装ubuntu18后，进不去系统，停在logo界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487661 在recovery mode 下可以进去系统，但是分辨率是800*600，改不了分辨率，即使用了NVIDIA的驱动，重启后还是进不去系统。本人是游戏本华硕飞行堡。不知道什么
<^k^>  ─> 原因？求指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heikefn — 2018-06-01 15:04
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4c7EE8_IX0
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Weezer - Africa - YouTube
<hechenrui> q
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5296.html 钓不到鱼 : 姐姐:"沉鱼溶雁的故事是说:西施长得太美了,连鱼都自觉比不上,所以沉到水下……"妹妹:"怪个得我每一次都钓不到鱼。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu16.04首次安装连接显示器用的 独显接口 第二次开机用的核显接口无法进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487663 安装Ubuntu16.04首次安装连接显示器用的 独显接口 第二次开机用的核显接口无法进入系统， 提示密码错误，在换回独显接口后可以
<^k^>  ─> 正常进入系统，大神们又遇到这个情况的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 absdov — 2018-06-01 18:22
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-02
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 媲美 everything 的搜索利器：FSearch  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487664 https://github.com/cboxdoerfer/fsearch 统计信息: 发表于 由 lord007 — 2018-06-01 23:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一有空闲,就开始不着调 : 群里的人都在讨论工资。 一群友说:"我毕业一年时工资6千。" 另一群友说:"我毕业半年时工资6千。" 看不下去了我说:"我刚毕业就工资6千。" 结果大家都夸我牛,其实我是在吹牛。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 决定取舍 : 甲的菜园正好在乙的家旁。甲:"你看今年是种萝卜好呢,还是种白菜好?"乙:"当然是种白菜好,因为我家的鸡不喜欢吃萝卜。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qauIULRkAACVvcNV7QEAALrPwHjztMAAJXV598.jpg 超级猫的无敌旋风脚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 从小讲卫生 : 上课铃响了,胡老师走进一年级一班教室,他用手蘸了一口唾液,"哗"地一声翻开课本,清了清喉咙,说:"同学们,今天我们教第一课《从小讲卫生》,请大家把书翻开。"孩子们一个个瞪大眼睛望着老师,有的茫然地把手指伸到嘴里在舌头上蘸一蘸。。。。。  
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zndy> 可以交流么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心理作战 : 闹市中一家妇女用品商店门口,堆了一大堆散乱的货品,女顾客翻来翻去,如获至宝地找出她们需用的物品。有人问老板,何不把商品堆叠整齐,老板回答:"你以为我疯了?如果我把店面用品都弄整齐,那些娘儿们就不会对这些用品发生兴趣了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu 18.04 gnome dock 点击图标最小化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487666 Code: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock click-action 'minimize' 统计信息: 发表于 由 whirlwind — 2018-06-02 20:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15990.html 爱情小说大展 : 飘渺妹妹穿了一款紧身胸衣,在我面前走来走去。 我知道怎么回事,我故意不理她。 终于她忍不做了,说:"好看吗?" 我说:"好看。" "喜欢吗?" "不喜欢。" "什么?"飘渺妹妹柳眉倒竖。 "脱起来很麻烦。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu 18.04使用小结  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487667 作为一个伪linuxer及一个linux用户爱好者。长时间自己家里的电脑单ubuntu。从12.04LTS开始，基本每次大的版本升级就会把电脑升级到LTS版本。小版本一般都是在虚拟机里，安装一下
<^k^>  ─> 试试。 早前作为初识linux的新鲜感，每次的linux都会折腾很久。桌面软件，对linux上的每 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装上驱动后成功，重启又失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487668 只能搜到手机放出的WIFI，我现在是用手机数据线连电脑，USB共享上网。 用麒麟助手查，说是 总线地址 USB@1：4 网卡驱动 rtl8xxxu 设备名 wlx+MAC地址 我又按 https://blog.csdn.net/niushengl
<^k^>  ─> in/artic ... s/80382912 办。 连上了，可是一重启，又没了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntucook — …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恍然大悟 : 丈夫打电话来,说今晚有应酬,不能回家吃饭了。儿子问:"妈妈,什么是应酬?"我向儿子解释:"不想去,但是又不得不去,就叫作应酬。"儿子恍然大悟。第二天早上他要上学了,向我说:"妈妈,我要去应酬了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu18.04 无声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487669 设置-声音-里面选的-扬声器内置音频，测试扬声器是有声音的 但是firefox播放网络视频，无声音 smplayer无声音，设置音频发送到默认音频设备，无声音 看图，smplayer设置将音频发送
<^k^>  ─> 到最后一项smplayer才有声音 默认音频设置为什么没有声音了呢，昨天我把电脑用hdmi连上 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu 18.04 字体颜色问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487670 选择文字，文字就全看不到了， 这个要怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 跑不死 — 2018-06-03 12:02
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 加强效果 : 老王进入不惑之年,他越发觉得自己的耳朵不管用了,因此,他到医院求诊。老王:"医生,我的耳朵越来越不行了,最近我连自己放屁的声音,都听不到了。" 医生:"你服用这药看看,情况可能好转。" 老王:"我的耳病就能痊愈吗?" 医生:"那可能没办法,但是可以让
<^k^>  ─> 你的屁声大一点。" 
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu18.04固定IP问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487671 我win7上装的vmWare,上面了装Ubuntu18.04，克隆了两个，总共有三个虚拟机，想固定这三台机器的ip，按照18.04版本的方式设置了，不过玩了后我在win7上ping不通，在虚拟机机上也ping不通外网，大
<^k^>  ─> 神求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 dujiaolianglong — 2018-06-03 15:21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 救助：开机pcie报错无限刷屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487672 频繁出现，偶而能启动~~~~请问有遇到此问题的大家吗，初学，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackpigonline — 2018-06-03 17:38
<asfjkcvj> G
<asfjkcvj> Hi
<ubrl> asfjkcvj:点点点.  18:57
<asfjkcvj> 请问为什么uu bu buu bu nu bu n tu bu n tuubuntu
<asfjkcvj> 请问为什么有的频道连接不了啊？提示couldn't look up your hostname
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36497.html 风趣俏皮个性签名 : 天天上班努力干活,当有一天望着镜子里自己憔悴的容颜,突然领悟:原来不是我干活,是活干我！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 她已经怀上我的孩子了 : 老鼠:我现在正和蝙蝠谈恋爱,以后孩子们就生活在空中,不怕你们猫了。猫冷笑一声,指着树上的猫头鹰说:看见没有,她已经怀上我的孩子了！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-27
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 日本就业环境如何
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 好啊, 不是年轻人都不够了?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 有个日本猎头联系我。。
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 问题是日本没意思啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 多数公司还是上个世纪的j2ee
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 能用spring boot的公司都不多吧
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我唯一觉得日本可以旅游。。工作真的想打个问号
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 都是上古技术.
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 说是那个公司想从老 API 迁到 go + micro-services
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我一看，这他妈不就是我现在做的东西么。。
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 就看给钱合适不合适了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我是觉得日本it发展的不是很好
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 感觉除了美国（和我国），别的国家的码农工资并不是很突出
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 是啊, 还是中国好.
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 美国码农也没比水管工高太多吧>
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 在湾区疏通下水道, 是不是跟google差不多工资?
<violetzijing> what
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 差不多
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 所以还是国内马东地位高啊
<WhatsGoingOn> 码农...
<WhatsGoingOn> 我这手残啊
<qiao> violetzijing: iMadper contrun[m] cherrot 早大佬们
<iMadper> qiao: 早啊, 大佬们
<iMadper> 难受啊大佬们
<iMadper> qiao: violetzijing: contrun[m]: cherrot: 有没有钱多还不忙的工作啊?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我真的想跳槽
<violetzijing> iMadper, 每天都好痛苦
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我也好痛苦
<violetzijing> iMadper, 求内推
<qiao> iMadper: 想啥呢
<iMadper> qiao: 主要是也没有成就感
<iMadper> qiao: 一天到晚改bug, mock别人的垃圾, 写垃圾apio
<iMadper> 妈了个鸡啊
<qiao> iMadper: 搬砖能有成就感就怪了。。 要就自己造砖
<iMadper> qiao: 是哦.
<qiao> iMadper: 有啥造砖的项目没
<iMadper> qiao: 有的是啊, tidb?
<iMadper> qiao: 他家做不少数据库的轮子
<qiao> iMadper: 什么东西？ 数据库？
<iMadper> qiao: 是啊
<iMadper> qiao: redox, 新内核
<qiao> iMadper: 难啊。。脑子转不动了
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我在我们组里提出想研究一下 tidb，然后就没有然后了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 肯定啊.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我觉得我们组的人还是更喜欢笔记本跑 k8s 这种课题
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我觉得, cassandra是人类希望啊...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 难受。。
<violetzijing> iMadper, 真的想跑路
 * violetzijing 每天到公司的第一件事就是开始绝望
<iMadper> violetzijing: 跑啊, 我前两天也在想回rh做测试.
 * violetzijing 发现虽然刷题的时候都写in-place的代码，但实际在公司项目里还是新开数组
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别的不说, 起码不憋屈
<iMadper> violetzijing: 现在每天干没意义的垃圾工作
 * violetzijing 原地操作写的时候消耗 100 体力，维护起来消耗 10000 体力
<violetzijing> iMadper, 去帽帽啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 要不是去年年底帽帽hr拒了我...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 但是我觉得测试不好。。。好不容易把帽子摘了，还是别戴了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我现在也是个rher了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 当开发有啥好...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 都是sb需求
<iMadper> violetzijing: 一天到晚的弄workaround
<iMadper> violetzijing: 对了, 还要code review!!! 我真是不好意思每次都怼啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 是啊，还是当产品经理吧
<iMadper> violetzijing: 每次写一堆comments, 让同事改代码, 弄得我跟个事儿逼是的
<qiao> iMadper: 那你直接骂他们啊，写的什么垃圾代码
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们这种对sql强依赖的确实可以考虑
<violetzijing> :-/
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你需要 cherrot 这样的 lead
<iMadper> qiao: 就这么几个人
<iMadper> qiao: 我还希望大家互相扶持呢
<iMadper> qiao: 但是不是每个java选手都有优秀的代码品味.
<cherrot> iMadper: 有啥不好意思的，怼跑了换下一个
<iMadper> cherrot: 招不到啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 今儿新鲜的怼 https://img.vim-cn.com/fa/aef1a7d22346ede50d7243f83f40f382ec8c02.png
<violetzijing> 反正有些人就是看不懂。。
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我们这边写的项目一股子 java 味
<iMadper> violetzijing: 之前我还在想, 既然java大佬不会写scala, 就让他一直用java好了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 现在来看不行了, java代码太多太多, 我review不过来
<violetzijing> iMadper, cherrot 我今天跟同事聊，我说我们公司招人的要求真高，按现在的标准公司以前很多大佬都进不来
<iMadper> violetzijing: 按你们现在的标准, 很多职工都要被辞退吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 但是很多垃圾也在我们公司，这就让我很匪夷所思
 * violetzijing 难受啊，干再多，努力不出错，KPI 依旧 B
 * cherrot 这周被docker坑惨
<violetzijing> cherrot, 讲出来让大家学习学习开心开心
<iMadper> cherrot, 讲出来让大家开心开心
 * qiao 垃圾网络
<cherrot> iMadper: 两个CI runner，又一个误删docker root，但看起来docker依旧坚挺就没在意。谁知道build完出现了一些奇怪的运行时崩溃，于是换到备用CI，结果有一天docker build僵死，重启机器后build的镜像也出现了奇怪的问题。。
<iMadper> qiao: 用znc啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: iMadper 这种问题只能骂娘。。
<iMadper> 虽不明2
<iMadper> 虽不明, 但觉厉
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们这是招聘造火箭，进来拧螺丝的典型啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不明觉厉
<qiao> iMadper: 就用的znc, 公司的网 freenode 链接 不太好
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我都习惯我司这破德行了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 闲点好啊，大把时间折腾，我这种给公司卖命的想折腾点东西都没空
<cherrot> violetzijing: 羡慕贵司。反正做的事情都没啥意义，还不如清闲点
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我司一点也不清闲。。。最近是越来越忙，还有各种各样的项目剥削我们的业余时间
<violetzijing> cherrot, 开的各种什么 innovation timeout，就是让大家牺牲业余时间给公司造轮子，真是要骂娘了，不写就是不配合，不配合老板找你谈话
<iMadper> violetzijing: 但是你们管饭啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 饭才多少钱，工作餐 50 吃撑死，一个月不过 1000 出头
<iMadper> violetzijing: 也是...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 求涨工资啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你工资比我高多了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 瞎扯...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 来我私信你你就知道了
 * iMadper 羡慕 qiao 
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<qiao> iMadper: 我这也的盯着开发，一不留神，写好的新工具没有 --help, 没有 man
<violetzijing> qiao, 羡慕
<iMadper> qiao, 羡慕
<qiao> violetzijing: ...
 * qiao 下班
 * violetzijing 羡慕 qiao|afk 
 * violetzijing 修了一整天 bug
<apcc> :]
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-28
<contrun[m]> 今天第一天去新工地搬砖 我想在新的电脑上面用上 zfs 新出炉的加密功能  但是官方仓库可能还没有更新啊  不知道zfs能不能原地新增加密选项
<contrun[m]> 不错 我nixos  造就支持
<contrun[m]> 支持 zfs  加密了  https://nixos.wiki/wiki/NixOS_on_ZFS#Encrypted_ZFS
<violetzijing> iMadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<iMadper> violetzijing: cherrot qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: iMadper cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<iMadper> qiao: 你丫一天上班够8小时吗?
<violetzijing> iMadper, qiao 我觉得肯定不够
<iMadper> 肯定不够啊
<qiao> iMadper: 不够啊
<qiao> iMadper: 老板要是给我发的工资有你的一半，我就可以上8小时了
<iMadper> qiao: 别扯淡, 你丫跟我差不多
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。0
<iMadper> qiao: ccui不会亏待你的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我发现荔浦芋头又好吃, 又顶饱
<qiao> iMadper: 今天有啥好玩的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 一个吃三顿... 每次早上吃完了, 到中午都不饿
<iMadper> vio
<iMadper> violetzijing: 还是低GI
<iMadper> qiao: 没有, upnp不工作, 抓包调
<violetzijing> 我最近的机器很奇怪
<iMadper> qiao: 唯一的好事儿就是, 我的机器终于升级到32G内存了, 写java终于不会oom了
<violetzijing> 鼠标飘来飘去，有时候人不动，键盘还会输入字符。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 贵司监控工具?
<qiao> iMadper: nb
<qiao> iMadper: 赶紧在我司6TB
<qiao> iMadper: 赶紧在我司6TB的机器上玩个扫雷
<iMadper> qiao
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我都把 symantec 关掉了啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 都不知道java的GC在6T下工作的怎么样
<iMadper> qiao: 这么大的内存, 跑啥应用啊
<qiao> violetzijing: 贵司还是有钱，我的工作机还是8G的
<violetzijing> qiao, 啥？我司破本有啥好。。
<qiao> violetzijing: 应该是 iMadper ^^^
<violetzijing> qiao, iMadper 羡慕你们啊
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道啊 rhem 啥的，主要是测 Kvm，openstack，rhev啥的
<iMadper> qiao: 你丫的hp工作站才8g内存???
<iMadper> qiao: 你们又不写java... 写c的人要内存干嘛????
<violetzijing> iMadper, 同意，写 c 的要内存干啥
<iMadper> violetzijing: 除非要用clion...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 去年的时候我用clion, 加载内核代码, 直接用了我4G内存...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 赶紧换ccls.. ccls真好用, 真香
<violetzijing> iMadper, 在正在调试中的 Chrome 面前都是渣渣
<violetzijing> iMadper, 换啥。。我都不会
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你们写ruby用啥啊?
<iMadper> violetzijing: solargraph?
<iMadper> violetzijing: rubymine
<violetzijing> iMadper, 以及在跑 ut 的 go 项目面前都是渣渣
<iMadper> violetzijing: go超级占资源
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我不写 ruby 233
 * violetzijing flag 从此立下
<iMadper> violetzijing: 此生不再写动态类型语言?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 只要不写 js，都好说
<violetzijing> iMadper, js 真是 brain fuck
<iMadper> violetzijing: js is the new lisp.
<violetzijing> iMadper, new 不 new 不管，新出框架根本看不懂，写代码靠蒙和抄
<iMadper> vio
<iMadper> violetzijing: 是的, 框架学习成本太高.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这辈子我都不会去写js
<iMadper> violetzijing: 而且我保证能做到, 毕竟我肯定学不会
<violetzijing> 我发现我越来越习惯 brain fuck 的 sql 了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 今天我看到一个弱鸡循环.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 水平差 => 弱鸡 => 只能做简单的业务逻辑 => 做简单的业务逻辑提升不了水平 => 水平差 => 弱鸡
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不想一辈子当弱鸡啊
<violetzijing> 	qms := []qm.QueryMod{
<violetzijing> 		qm.InnerJoin("ad_tree_node as io_node on io_node.id = ad_tree_node.parent_ad_tree_node_id"),
<violetzijing> 		qm.InnerJoin("insertion_order as io on io.ad_group_id = io_node.id"),
<violetzijing> 		qm.InnerJoin("campaign on io.campaign_id = campaign.id"),
<violetzijing> 		qm.Where("ad_tree_node.id = ?", plc.ID),
<violetzijing> 		qm.And("ad_tree_node.network_id = ?", orderCtx.Network.ID),
<violetzijing> 	}
<violetzijing> 欣赏垃圾 SQL 和垃圾 ORM
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我也真的不想做什么 CRUD 了，只能更加熟悉公司业务而已。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我都不好意思给你看我们的弱鸡SQL
<iMadper> violetzijing: 都不会自动做lift...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 一个query里面好几个lift...
<iMadper> violetzijing: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkR994Hf4h/
<iMadper> violetzijing: val fb = ctx.run(query[Device].insert(_.agent -> lift(name), _.deviceId -> lift(device), _.modelId -> lift(modelId), _.description -> Option(lift(device))));        Monad[Task].productR(fa)(fb).map(_ => Some(0))
<violetzijing> iMadper, 看不懂。。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 如果, 某个人还有余额, 就减去丫的余额然后给丫一个设备..
<iMadper> violetzijing: loool
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这么简单的逻辑, 要写这么多, 还要用applicative或者semigroupal
<violetzijing> iMadper, 高端
<violetzijing> iMadper, 一看就看不懂
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我也不是很懂为啥大家都忽悠我用quill做orm
<iMadper> violetzijing: 下次我老老实实的用slick好了
<violetzijing> iMadper, 羡慕还有得选
<iMadper> violetzijing: 有的是啊, 就是没有一个稳定好用的
<iMadper> violetzijing: slick, doobie, quill  https://softwaremill.com/comparing-scala-relational-database-access-libraries/
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不用quill有个好处, 是编译期宏, 所以不用运行, 鼠标放到代码上就出对应的sql语句了,
<iMadper> 实时看自己有没有写对  loool
 * iMadper 不吹水了, 去tcpdump去...
 * iMadper lsp-mode真好用, 一生推
 * violetzijing 带薪拉屎
<vqsld> 嘿，群公告的IRC教程网页挂了！
<iMadper> vqsld: 好事儿
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://sm.ms || 切忌刷屏
<iMadper> vqsld: 删了.
<vqsld>  😂
<rabbitear_sdf> https://sandymaguire.me/blog/brilliance/
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-29
<perr> iMadper: 在么?在中断handler里访问ioremap的寄存器会不会有问题,ioremap用的vmalloc区页表,在probe里ioremap,在中断handler第一次访问会触发缺页,而此时是关中断的,这不就死机了.
<iMadper> perr: 内核问题找 qiao 啊... 我最近几年都在写shell...
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<perr> iMadper: qiao :看了x86/arm的vmalloc的缺页处理,注释里说在中断中可以发生page fault
<qiao> perr: 这个有点超纲了对于我
<perr> 纳闷handler中是屏蔽中断的,page fault还能发生,得查查cpu手册
<iMadper> cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 大佬们早.
<iMadper> cherrot: qiao: 穷啊, 大佬们
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你丫这点儿也该上班了吧? 出来吹水啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你不是和 contrun[m] 在一个公司么
<iMadper> qiao: 大佬离职了啊
<iMadper> qiao: 直接double啊
 * iMadper 求double
 * qiao 求 double
<iMadper> qiao: 你再double就年薪百万了啊
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<qiao> iMadper: 你怕是对我的工资有什么误解。。。
<qiao> iMadper: double了离百万还有距离的。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你double超百万可以妥妥的
<iMadper> qiao: 哎, 烦躁啊
<iMadper> qiao: 感觉做的工作一点儿成就感都没
 * cherrot 求double
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 求double
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 求double
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 面试受挫啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 我一个写 go 的人都写出 interface 了，还要能 extend，实在是做不到啊
<WhatsGoingOn> vio
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 没懂这个问题
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: interface不是go的interface? extend是什么鬼? 不是只能mixin?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 要求写 extandale 的函数实现，我给封了个 interface，面试官还是不满意，我用 ruby 写 metaprogramming，还是不满意
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 不知道他想干啥
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 感觉很多时间我都在想知道他们到底想问啥。。
<WhatsGoingOn> 什么叫做extendable?
<WhatsGoingOn> 函数实现还能这样?
<WhatsGoingOn> 我不知道要干啥啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 难道是可以加hook的???
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, java 怎么写 extendable 的代码？
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 你先告诉我, 这是啥意思?
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 满足啥需求就是extendable了?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 比如一堆文件，有需求可以按照大小做 filter 的，有按照文件名做 filter 的，写出函数实现这些功能，并可以 extend，比如再加个按照 updated_at 做 filter 的
<violetzijing> what
<WhatsGoingOn> 哦哦
<WhatsGoingOn> higherOrderFunction
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我就很纳闷。。除了 interface 和 metaprogramming ，还有别的方法？
<WhatsGoingOn> def filter[A](inputs: Seq[A])(implicit fn: A => Boolean) {???}
<WhatsGoingOn> 然后根据不同的fn参数, 生成不同的函数
<WhatsGoingOn> 比如说 def filterByUpdate(inputs: Seq[A]) = filter(inputs: Seq[A])(checkUpdate_at)
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 类似这种会不会满足面试官需求?
<WhatsGoingOn> 实现一个filter, 通过传入不同的validator来做不同的过滤
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 他表现得也是不满意
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 不懂
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 那丫有啥好办法...
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我问他他一笑了之，然后就没然后了
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 摊手
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 所以我大部分时间都花在了问他你到底想要啥。。
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我好久没有投简历了, 感觉去哪儿都会挂...
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 感觉准备了一堆算法，但是考得并没有想象中那么多
<contrun[m]> 我他妈装了一天电脑了
<contrun[m]> 系统
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 面试官是看了 real world Haskell 再来问你的吗
<contrun[m]> 我装好系统给你发链接啊
<vqsld> 请问，用什么命令，单独回复频道内某人？
<cherrot> vqsld: 一般指明nick就行了，私聊用 /msg
<cherrot> violetzijing: 应该让他解释出他到底怎么想的，或者给个场景。面试官也有好多不合格的，不用怂
<vqsld> query和msg命令好像是一样的😂
<violetzijing> dialog 这个命令吧
<violetzijing> 一般 irc client 也有直接点开对话的按钮
<vqsld> 下午5:20:25 - 没有“dialog”命令。
<vqsld> 😂
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: dialog???
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 那就是 xchat 的命令吧。。
<violetzijing> 我敲 /dialog WhatsGoingOn 是可以直接打开跟个人的对话框的
<WhatsGoingOn> 厉害
<violetzijing> cherrot, 感觉今天瞎逼了一场，注定要挂了
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 先说那个extendable function应该怎么写?
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 怎么是正确答案?
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 柯里化?
<violetzijing> ……
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: WhatsGoingOn  https://github.com/tssm/up-to-date-real-world-haskell/blob/master/9-a-library-for-searching-the-file-system.org#a-domain-specific-language-for-predicates
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: tldr
<WhatsGoingOn> 主要是不会haskell语法
<contrun[m]> 等下啊
<violetzijing> tldr
<violetzijing> 且直觉上认为并不是一个 team work 的东西
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我到现在都还没成功team work过
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 自从跟人合作后我极其痛恨一行流了
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 写时一时爽，维护火葬场
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我连 unless 都痛恨，真是脑筋急转弯
<cherrot> violetzijing: 莫非是想问你WithOptions的golang写法？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-30
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: iMadper cherrot  其实这个问题就是要写一个 domain specific language -- sql。如果下面的不 make sense，推荐 sicp 第四章 https://sarabander.github.io/sicp/html/4_002e4.xhtml ，这个也是从让你从写 primitive 操作 ，然后组合得到更多的操作的，说了整个实现过程和更多细节，而且没用各种名词。写这个语言第一步就是要把数据和数据的s
<contrun[m]> 上面的sicp和下面链接里面还有更多的细节 https://edgedb.com/blog/we-can-do-better-than-sql/ http://www.javiercasas.com/articles/codata-in-action
<sikaolfs> 最佳的翻墙方法是无界+goagent。。。proxy.ini配置如下[proxy]
<sikaolfs> enable = 1
<sikaolfs> autodetect = 1
<sikaolfs> host = 127.0.0.1
<sikaolfs> port = 9666
<sikaolfs> username =
<sikaolfs> password =
<sikaolfs> 解释 #二级代理,一般内网会用到
<sikaolfs> [proxy]
<sikaolfs> #是否启用
<sikaolfs> enable = 0
<sikaolfs> autodetect = 1
<sikaolfs> #代理服务器地址
<sikaolfs> host = 10.64.1.63
<sikaolfs> #代理服务器端口
<sikaolfs> port = 8080
<sikaolfs> #代理服务器登录用户名
<sikaolfs> username = username
<sikaolfs> #密码
<sikaolfs> password = 123456
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m] 早
 * violetzijing 我看了一眼日历，确认现在是 2019 年
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 你发的, 乱码...
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 你丫上班也太晚了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 早啊大佬
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 深圳好玩吗?
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 结婚了想死吗?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 在家发了个快递，小哥快10点了才过来，这不就来晚了么
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 厉害了大佬
<contrun[m]> WhatsGoingOn 当蓝吼啊 地铁厕所还有卫生纸啊 可以没有网 还让不让开心地拉屎了
 * violetzijing 难受啊
<WhatsGoingOn> vio
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 同难受
<vqsld666> 56
<WhatsGoingOn> ls
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 说来分享乐事一则
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 昨天我们开会说把我们的 redis 切换到了 aws 的 elastic cache 上了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 别啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 结果说来说去，redis 里存的数据最多的时候才 23M，说切到 aws 的 elastic cache 上是为了弹性
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我马上要造个轮子, 弄个memcache过来
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 笑死我了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 你们才23M, 用我写的轮子呗
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 那你要说服我们层层架构师
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 你们架构师太刚
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我们首架很有意思的，上推成天喷
<contrun[m]> bash -c myscript.sh 加上什么命令行参数有  set -xe 的效果？bash -c myscript.sh 加上什么命令行参数有  set -xe 的效果？
<contrun[m]> -o
<WhatsGoingOn> bash -xe
<cherrot> violetzijing: 求围观啊
<contrun[m]> complete: command not found  complete 是个啥？
<violetzijing> cherrot, https://twitter.com/ddjvu
<violetzijing> cherrot, 老有意思了
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 这个不知道.
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 嘿嘿嘿，我没结婚
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: ??? 不是几周之前你丫自己说周末结婚???
<contrun[m]> 人家说的是大概
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: cancel了 延期le
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 恭喜恭喜
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 错了
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 恭喜恭喜
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 同喜同喜
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这哥们是肉翻了吧 哈哈
<violetzijing> cherrot, 远在虾图
<vqsld> 泻药，人在火星，刚下飞船
<violetzijing> cherrot, 咋还能 cancel 。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 本来就没太大意愿，只是想买房了，才讨论要不要利益性地结个婚，结果还要各自去拿户口本预约登记，就为了那10w块的公积金余额，太不爽了就推了
 * cherrot 没尊严地活着
<violetzijing> sigh...
<violetzijing> cherrot, 羡慕上车的人啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 也还没呢，前两周刮大风掉墙皮了 哈哈哈
<contrun[m]> 有啥命令行 otp 软件推荐？有啥命令行 otp 软件推荐？
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: otp是啥?
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 密码管理?
<contrun[m]> one time password  aslo known as Open Telecom Platform
<WhatsGoingOn> contrun[m]: 共用简单密码就行了
<contrun[m]> WhatsGoingOn:  你说的对
 * cherrot cgo真恶心
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: go也恶心
<nano123> ^_^
<nano123> 我终于回来了
<nano123> 这次用的是Jetson nano 开发套件
<cherrot> nano123: hi
<nano123> 早阿
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-31
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
 * violetzijing 一到公司就遇到给我甩锅的，我给甩回去了
<violetzijing> 都啥毛病，自己没考虑到的情况写出了 bug，回头给我甩了让我处理
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 早啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao|afk: 你丫怎么天天早上有快递?
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao|afk: 你丫要是上午下午都有快递, 是不是就只去公司吃个午饭?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 我早都来了，忘了nick了
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 那你这算没打卡
<WhatsGoingOn> 白来
<qiao> violetzijing: WhatsGoingOn cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 我RHAT的 nick 还是给人早早的就在线了
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: contrun[m]: 大脑们, 我起docker的时候, 使用--env传入了环境变量, 然后我inspect的时候发现HostConfig.Env里面是空的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: contrun[m]: 没办法inspect到启动的时候传入的env吗?
<WhatsGoingOn> 我错了
<WhatsGoingOn> 我的路径错了...
<contrun[m]> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 在Config.Env里面.. 不是HostConfig
<violetzijing> 今天下午开始公司周五下午三点下班
<violetzijing> 哈哈哈哈
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-25
<xiaoye> Ubuntu 16.04 Please unlock disk sda5_crypt 登录页面如何修改
<xiaoye> Ubuntu 16.04 Please unlock disk sda5_crypt登录页面如何修改
<xiaoye> 各位大神帮忙指定一下
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-26
<random0922> topic
<random0922> Good morning guys. I'm using IRC for the first time. How can I find another room?
<random0922> timeout?
<wiky> 嗨，有人吗
<khych>  testmsgtelnet
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-27
<yowan> 有
<Mcenany[m]> !GJusflxINjVqBoPClc:matrix.org
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-28
<Bardon> hello~
<qygw> 那个。。。
<qygw> 我找不到linux-vdso.so.1
<qygw> 怎么办呢？
<dddss> dir
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-29
<Bardon> hello
<yowan> find / -name linux-vdso*
<linuxdog> 大家好！
<linuxdog> sdfsd
<linuxdog> list #ubuntu-cn
<linuxdog> hi
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-31
<ghost__> 各位大佬
<ghost__> https://img.vim-cn.com/dc/17be7fb9f5816f60a13273143f34aaf0b7c60d.png
<ghost__> 这个杂病
<ghost__> 咋办
